# Cartier LOVE *Bracelet* Discussion Thread!



## luvmychanel

I'm trying to find the prices for the different Love bracelets. Does anyone have one? How much are they? I would love one for Christmas.

Laurel


----------



## baggiegirl

I think the 18 kt gold one is near 3000 usd...


----------



## luvmychanel

Well, I won't be asking my husband then. Last week I told him we shouldn't spend a lot of money on each other.....

That was dumb wasn't it?:s


----------



## baggiegirl

well, I'm not exactly sure, I might remember wrong... check it with Cartier before you decide and good luck! It is definitively gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne1

The yellow gold is a touch less expensive than the white, if that helps.


----------



## tvstar

How much are the string bracelets for charity?


----------



## IntlSet

I believe they're $480 each, actually...?

tvstar: only $100 goes to charity.


----------



## tvstar

IntlSet said:


> I believe they're $480 each, actually...?
> 
> tvstar: only $100 goes to charity.


 
 That is A LOT for a little string bracelet


----------



## Mediana

I will bump this up and see if someone has any new prices for white gold.


----------



## BellaBoo

yellow gold is $3600. YG with 4 diamonds is $6900.


----------



## clearstatic

IntlSet said:


> I believe they're $480 each, actually...?
> 
> tvstar: only $100 goes to charity.



its about 560 now if i remember correctly from the receipt.
it maybe alot, but i love mine.


----------



## lovecartier

Okay, here's the skinny on it:

Yellow gold, sans diamonds: $3,600
Yellow gold, half diamonds (5): $7,250
Yellow gold, full diamonds (10): (Removed, I'm not sure it was accurate - around $11,000?)

Rose gold - same structure as yellow

White gold, sans diamonds - $4,200
White gold, half diamonds - $7,550
White gold, full diamonds - I do not know
Love Charity "string" bracelet

White gold (2007) - $475, $100 to charity
Rose gold (2006) - $475, $100 to charity
Rose gold and white gold together (2008) - $975 (or $990?), $200 to charity


----------



## SwirlyGirly

^wow, awesome info...thanks!


----------



## VuittonsLover

the plain gold is $2900.00 i believe.

that is if it didnt go up.


----------



## LvnMyLVs

Any pics?


----------



## thegraceful1

VuittonsLover said:


> the plain gold is $2900.00 i believe.
> 
> that is if it didnt go up.


 
It's USD$3600 now.


----------



## VuittonsLover

thegraceful1 said:


> It's USD$3600 now.


 you are right.. what did I write.. I meant $3900.00

I was including tax.. but my finger was on the wrong button...LOL

Thats almost a quarter of my 2008 car.  LOL


----------



## socalgem

The white gold w/ half diamonds is gorgeous.


----------



## sglike01

any one know about the cuff w and w/o the sapphire?


----------



## nydiana

I remember asking about the cuff with the sapphire and the price was only slightly less expensive than the plain yellow/pink gold bracelet. I think it was between $3200-$3400. Hopefully someone is more sure of the price, but this range should give you some idea of the cost 

Diana


----------



## Coldplaylover

I lost one of the yellow gold screws to my Love bracelet and Cartier said it would be $95 to replace it.............apparently this happens a lot because they said they have tons of extra screws at the store!  So if you get the bracelet be very careful when handling the screws.


----------



## heffalump

I think the string bracelets are around $900-$1000? I saw an article in a magazine (US or In Touch) where they showed different celebrities wearing the bracelets for a fundraiser and showed which color matched with the celebrity's charity


----------



## materialgurl

bumpin this thread.... anyone know the price of the plain white gold??


----------



## Phillyfan

Plain white gold costs $4450.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

How can the plain white gold cost more than the plain gold one ?


----------



## Phillyfan

I don't know why - but it does. Actually I think it is because they have to add something to the regular gold to make it white color - so maybe it is more cause of labor??? The yellow gold and rose gold are the same price.


----------



## yunwendy

i believe white gold is more labor intensive to produce.  they have to add a special coating to make it shiny white.


----------



## Addict's Hubby

Acually, it's an alloy (an actual mixture) of gold and another white metal (nickel or palladium, usually), whearas rose gold is an alloy of gold and copper.  Although it takes an extra step to produce, it's less pure, and is usually cheaper to produce because of that. The pricing is kind of arbitrary (I did some research when buying my wife's engagement ring)


----------



## Junkenpo

is there a full rg bracelet with the pink sapphires? either full sapphires or half sapphires? if so, what prices?


----------



## yunwendy

I am hoping there are not more price increases for 2009.


----------



## jum

i hope so to


----------



## ipodgirl

I just read it'll be $700 this year. Going to call tomorrow to make sure.


----------



## Phillyfan

$700 is the correct price for the new 2009 LOVE "charity" bracelet. It is a little rose gold ring with a tiny diamond in the "O" and on a white cord. I'm thinking about getting one. The Love bangles in gold and no diamonds cost almost $4000 including tax.


----------



## PinkLace

wow; i'm so confused! 
what is the price for a yellow gold, no diamonds love bracelet?
also, do they make it in silver?


----------



## Phillyfan

Yellow gold - no diamonds - is over $3700 (close to $4000 with tax)
White gold - no diamonds - costs more than the yellow

No, Cartier does not make silver.


----------



## PinkLace

thanks! wow, i thought they were a lot less! i always see women wearing 3-5 of the bracelets at once!


----------



## BelleofBaubles

Does anyone know how the prices for Cartier in other countries match up? For instance, does the exchange rate help you out if you get it somewhere like Mexico?


----------



## Maeryn

Anyone knows what is the current price of the 18K white or rose gold bracelet?  Not the bangle type which needs the tiny screwdriver, but the one with a lobster clasp.  Thanks.


----------



## Happy2282

Rose Gold (4 Diamonds) - SGD $10900 (In August 2009)

Charity Love Bracelet    - SGD $1030 (In August 2009)


----------



## onegirlcreative

Hokaplan said:


> Plain white gold costs $4450.



i don't think that's correct. when we purchased my love bracelet in february 2008, i researched all goldsyellow, rose and whiteand they were all the same price. maybe you're thinking the cost of platinum which is more expensive.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Plain white gold is slightly more expensive than the plain yellow gold cartier love bangles. I find that some brands like VCA, Cartier etc tend to price their white gold items higher than yellow gold.


----------



## aclu133

Mmm, the thing is, gold prices go up during uncertain times. I imagine if we have a nuclear war tomorrow then all the bills in my wallet will turn into a bunch of papers. You can bet that the prices have gone through the roof with recent economic crisis and war. 

Here are the prices per August 2009 in Tokyo:
White Gold, 10 diamonds (full) : USD13400
White Gold, 6 diamonds : USD10100 
White Gold, 4 diamonds : forgot to check it, sorry
White Gold, plain : USD5100


Subtract 400-500 from the list to get the price of Yellow and Pink gold. And please take into account that I converted the price from yen which has gone up as well, to dollar. And lastly, I read somewhere in the forum that Cartier adjusts (read: raises) the price each September. Here's my authentication note for 6-diamond YG in 2006. You might have an idea how much the increase is each year. 







And does anyone know if the Love Bracelet is available in 5 diamond type?


----------



## Happy2282

Happy2282 said:


> Love Bracelet Rose Gold (4 Diamonds) - SGD $10900 (In August 2009)
> 
> Charity Love Bracelet                       - SGD $1030 (In August 2009)
> 
> Open Cuff Love Bracelet (In Sept 2009)
> 
> Rose Gold w 1 Sapphaire                  - SGD $4950
> Yellow Gold w 1 Diamond                  - SGD $5800
> White Gold w 1 Diamond                  - SGD $6300


----------



## golden's mom

^^ The white gold is more expensive.


----------



## Phillyfan

What is current US price of YG bangle (not cuff) plain with NO diamonds?
Did they go up on September 1st as they had in previous years?


----------



## bextasy

^ I just spoke to someone at the store in Manhasset NY and they said it is 3850 USD


----------



## Bethc

I've always wanted one of the bracelets, I bought Love hoop earrings, but I'm thinking of exchanging them and getting one.  I wanted to get the cuff version, so that I can take it off. 

Does anyone know the price of the cuff in USD$?  Also, I saw a rose gold version w/a pink sapphire, does anyone know the price for that one?


----------



## Bethc

This is what I recieved from Cartier this morning, these are the open (cuff) version:

The Love Bracelet that you have inquired about is crafted in 18KT Pink Gold set with a single round pink sapphire totaling .13 carat. It is an open bracelet

The value of this timeless bracelet is $3,450.00 USD.


The values for the Love Open cuffs are as follows:

Yellow Gold:   $3,175.00 USD Ref. 6027816

White Gold:    $3,550.00 USD Ref. 6027916

Pink Gold:      $3,175.00 USD Ref. 6028016


----------



## wintotty

Bethc said:


> This is what I recieved from Cartier this morning, these are the open (cuff) version:
> 
> The Love Bracelet that you have inquired about is crafted in 18KT Pink Gold set with a single round pink sapphire totaling .13 carat. It is an open bracelet
> 
> The value of this timeless bracelet is $3,450.00 USD.



$3450 for the cuff with Pink Sapphire is pretty good deal (for Cartier) to me!
Too bad this is not the price for the bangle, or I will totally get it!


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm guessing it is $3850 before tax for plain YG bangle. I think that is the price it has been for a long time.


----------



## Bethc

After all that, I wound going back to the 1st thing I looked at - I got the WG cuff w/the 1 diamond.


----------



## Phillyfan

Congrats - It is a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## veeleigh

does anyone know if it's cheaper to buy WG love bracelet in Paris or in the USA? I haven't seen any pricing in Euros.


----------



## bags forever

White Gold with 4 Diamonds = $7900 USD + tax
Yellow Gold with 4 Diamonds = $7600 USD + tax
Rose Gold with 4 Diamonds = $7600 USD + tax


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks for getting the pricing Bags forever. I like the idea of one with 4 diamonds.


----------



## yunwendy

Good time to buy, as gold prices are at an all time high.  I believe Cartier did not increased the prices of the Love Bracelet this year.


----------



## cartier_love

What do you prefer for a mans version? WG? YG? RG? Diamonds?


----------



## greenstars

cartier_love said:


> What do you prefer for a mans version? WG? YG? RG? Diamonds?




YG with no diamonds


----------



## bextasy

cartier_love said:


> What do you prefer for a mans version? WG? YG? RG? Diamonds?



WG no diamonds


----------



## cartier_love

The reason I'm asking is that I was in Las Vegas and tried on the YG and WG. The SA thought I should get 1/2 or full diamonds. She didn't have my size (20/21) to try on with diamonds. I don't think that would look good on a man but I would have tried it on if they would have had one. My wife isn't much help, she likes YG and WG. She isn't that fond of the RG for a guy. 
I still can't decide if I want the size 20 or 21. The 20 does go over my wrist bone but seems a little tight. The 21 seems too loose. I'd prefer a 20.5.


----------



## thegraceful1

cartier_love said:


> The reason I'm asking is that I was in Las Vegas and tried on the YG and WG. The SA thought I should get 1/2 or full diamonds. She didn't have my size (20/21) to try on with diamonds. I don't think that would look good on a man but I would have tried it on if they would have had one. My wife isn't much help, she likes YG and WG. She isn't that fond of the RG for a guy.
> I still can't decide if I want the size 20 or 21. The 20 does go over my wrist bone but seems a little tight. The 21 seems too loose. I'd prefer a 20.5.


 
^Plain YG, there is no 20.5 size, only 20 or 21, you should get a 20, it should not to fit too loose, specially on a man, if it fits too loose it will look too much like a woman's bangle.


----------



## Phillyfan

I totally agree - go with the 20!


----------



## cartier_love

I forgot another thing. I wear a stainless Steel watch. My wedding ring is YG. My next purchase is going to be a SS Roadster. Will that be okay with the YC bracelet? I'll wear the watch on my left and bracelet on the right. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Phillyfan

What is your skin tone? I'm leaning towards the WG but I might be biased cause that is what I have!


----------



## hearts2shop

thegraceful1 said:


> ^Plain YG, there is no 20.5 size, only 20 or 21, you should get a 20, it should not to fit too loose, specially on a man, if it fits too loose it will look too much like a woman's bangle.


 
Here's a size 20 in 18K WG for $500 below retail...
http://www.beladora.com/viewitem.asp?idProduct=1213


----------



## cartier_love

I have very fair skin, I don't ever get a tan, I just get a bunch of freckles.


----------



## cartier_love

Cartier quoted me $4,450 for the WG. That's $800 below retail! I'm not sure if  I want a preowned piece or not. Hard decision.


----------



## libby91

as of 2010, the latest price for the all gold lock bracelet is 3,800


----------



## materialgurl

^ ew those are totally disgusting fakes. so freakin tacky looking. mods pls remove the post!!!


----------



## misssA

-whoops.. sorry found my question answered somewhere...


----------



## chessmont

here is a nice pre-owned 20 at Ann's Fabulous Finds.  I have done tons of business with her, she is very reputable, you can be sure your purchases are authentic.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/24709

Look at that price!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ Oh man, how I wish I could sneak that one past DH.


----------



## chessmont

lanasyogamama said:


> ^ Oh man, how I wish I could sneak that one past DH.



-I think it is on sale because it is so large - I think it might be the size the OP is looking for; I believe Ann takes refunds within a certain time frame if you don't like it - but it may just be for store credit.


----------



## Jayne1

chessmont said:


> here is a nice pre-owned 20 at Ann's Fabulous Finds.  I have done tons of business with her, she is very reputable, you can be sure your purchases are authentic.
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/24709
> 
> Look at that price!!!


Great price!


----------



## dreamdoll

^^ Agree, what a great price!!


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> This is what I recieved from Cartier this morning, these are the open (cuff) version:
> 
> The Love Bracelet that you have inquired about is crafted in 18KT Pink Gold set with a single round pink sapphire totaling .13 carat. It is an open bracelet
> 
> The value of this timeless bracelet is $3,450.00 USD.
> 
> 
> The values for the Love Open cuffs are as follows:
> 
> Yellow Gold:   $3,175.00 USD Ref. 6027816
> 
> White Gold:    $3,550.00 USD Ref. 6027916
> 
> Pink Gold:      $3,175.00 USD Ref. 6028016



I am visiting Grand Cayman on vacation and they offer a good discount at the Cartier store.  The Rose (pink) open bangle, plain, was $2,583 and no tax.


----------



## ayla

^ OMG ! That is amazing.. that is really worth the price of the vacay itself if you had it set to buy that item.


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow thanks for sharing, that's a 20% off normal retail!



Bethc said:


> I am visiting Grand Cayman on vacation and they offer a good discount at the Cartier store.  The Rose (pink) open bangle, plain, was $2,583 and no tax.


----------



## Phillyfan

Do you think the yellow gold love bangle bracelet with 4 diamonds is worth $7,600?


----------



## AlexandraLeo

I am obsessing over the YG open cuff. I went in to look at and they said if you open a Cartier Red Card there won't be any interest for 12 months. I didn't try to open one because I was scared I'd get rejected. Are they hard to get approved? I never attempted to open a store charge so I have no idea if it is hard to get one since this is an expensive jewelry store...


----------



## cartier_love

Hokaplan, Of Course!


----------



## Monica

Hokaplan said:


> Do you think the yellow gold love bangle bracelet with 4 diamonds is worth $7,600?



It's a lot of money. However the 'cost per wear' will be very acceptable knowing that you will wear it daily for years and years and years.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LOVE the justification Monica!

I posted this in my reveal, but I paid $3400 with no tax in St. Thomas with a little negotiation for YG.


----------



## darkangel07760

Man.. to be able to negotiate a price!  So, I am a little befuddled here... Do you find these bracelets at a Cartier shop? There is one in St. Thomas?  Grand Cayman? Neat!


----------



## lanasyogamama

darkangel, yes, I looked up the locations of Cartier boutiques that had jewelery (not just watches) on their website before I left.  I actually tried to email and get price info, but didn't get far.

The boutique in Nassau, Bahamas was inside the John Bull store.  They didn't have what I wanted in stock, but offered to special order it.  I took a gamble and waited for my stop in St. Thomas.

The St. Thomas Cartier boutique was not as fancy, but had much more inventory.  They started at $3600 but I got them down to $3400.


----------



## darkangel07760

Wow good to know lanasyogamama thank you!


----------



## fashionistaO

JFK, international terminal was offering 10-15% off retail .. on all available stock .. no tax too .. HTH


----------



## fashionistaO

Picked up a white for DH and wanted a rose but no stock on the rose gold.


----------



## tillie46

^Hi Fashionista


----------



## Phillyfan

Cartier's current red card will no longer be accepted after December 2010! They will have applications for their brand new red card but the terms may be different. They might not have 12 months interest-free any longer. So if you are a current red card holder and desire something on your wishlist, you probably should act before Jan 2011. This info came from my very knowedgeable SA last week!


----------



## darkangel07760

omg!  thank you!!!!


----------



## cartier_love

I just returned from Beverly Hills. The Cartier store was huge, you should stop if you get a chance. The YG is $3,950 and WG $4,700. They will clean your love bracelet onsite, they take it upstairs to clean it. The SA suggested that this be done once in a while to keep it clean. I want one a bracelet so bad! One day it will happen. I tried on the YG bangle.


----------



## beauxgoris

Does anyone know of any legitimate high end resale sites for this item. I'd love to find a vintage one for a little less - scratches don't really bother me.


----------



## Miss Kris

Bethc said:


> I am visiting Grand Cayman on vacation and they offer a good discount at the Cartier store. The Rose (pink) open bangle, plain, was $2,583 and no tax.


 
Yes, I agree that Cayman has great Cartier prices.  Last summer I brought my Love Charity String Bracelet (single rose gold ring) for $425 without tax.  I'm here in Cayman again so I will have to take another peek when I go into town!


----------



## candypants1100

beauxgoris said:


> Does anyone know of any legitimate high end resale sites for this item. I'd love to find a vintage one for a little less - scratches don't really bother me.



portero is authentic. (www.portero.com) and so is annsfabulousfinds.com. you need to keep checking frequently because usually as soon as they're listed, they're sold. good luck!!


----------



## BocaBarbie

Great sites candypants1100!  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## einseine

I've started considering purchasing Cartier love bracelet seriously.  I went to the nearest Cartier store to check the prices and how they fit yesterday.  I often drop by the Tiffany store next door to Cartier, but not Cartier.  Leve Bracelets were very beautiful and not so heavy! Wonderful, but expensive...

The prices of Cartier love bangle bracelets (in TOKYO):

WG with 10 diamonds 1,334,000 yen, approx. $15,700
WG with 4 diamonds   882,000 yen, approx. $10,400
WG with no diamonds  504,000 yen, approx. $ 6,000

YG with 10 diamonds 1,291,500 yen (not available in pink gold)
Y/PG with 4 diamonds 829,500 yen
Y/PG with no diamonds  472,500 yen

Not only Cartier's, but the prices of high-end designer jewerly pieces in Japan are across the board 20~30% higher than in Europe/USA.  If a yellow gold love bangle bracelet with 4 diamonds is $7,600 in the US, (it is approx. $9800 in Japan),  the price gap is too big to neglect, but I am not in the US..

The SA recommended me I should choose one that fits snugly at the wrist, which is size 16.  (I could still turn it around on my wrist. does it mean it does not fit snugly???).  She warned me that if you wear it loose you are more likely to make major/deep scratches on it.  Actually I like wearing bracelets loose, but If I buy one I will choose 16.

She also said WG bangles with diamonds are pladdium plated and can shine longer than a plain WG bangle!

I will probably choose a bangle with diamonds.  I am not sure about which gold color yet.  I am not sure WHEN I can get it, either, but I have already told my husband about the bracelet!


----------



## CClementine

There is a RG at Ann's FF. Just listed.


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ Already on hold!


----------



## darkangel07760

ah yes... I saw that one at AFF!  I want one in white gold though...


----------



## HermesFSH

Does anyone know the UK price of the WG/YG Love bracelet?

Also, I've been trying to find out the approximate weight of the WG/YG bangle. I usually buy gold by weight and it would help me to decide if I want it or not. TIA!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^It is quicker for you to call Cartier direct. Harrods - 0207 730 1234.


----------



## Stephanie*

Buy it by weight?? In Cartier??



HermesFSH said:


> Does anyone know the UK price of the WG/YG Love bracelet?
> 
> Also, I've been trying to find out the approximate weight of the WG/YG bangle. I usually buy gold by weight and it would help me to decide if I want it or not. TIA!!


----------



## cartier_love

HermesFSH said:


> Does anyone know the UK price of the WG/YG Love bracelet?
> 
> Also, I've been trying to find out the approximate weight of the WG/YG bangle. I usually buy gold by weight and it would help me to decide if I want it or not. TIA!!


 
It depends on the size, my estimate is 30-45 grams.


----------



## HermesFSH

Stephanie* said:


> Buy it by weight?? In Cartier??



No - I meant that I usually buy by weight in other stores.

By knowing the weight of the Cartier bangle, I can work out how much it's actually worth, therefore what the markup for the name is, and therefore whether I want it.

It's common practice to buy gold by weight from jewellers in many countries. I'm surprised you're surprised


----------



## HermesFSH

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^It is quicker for you to call Cartier direct. Harrods - 0207 730 1234.





cartier_love said:


> It depends on the size, my estimate is 30-45 grams.



Thank you both. I have called in the past for other price enquiries. They are pleasant but not very helpful. I might try an email through the website instead, but thought I'd ask here first.


----------



## Stephanie*

^Never in my experience, I have spoken to Cartier, Harrods on your behalf, who were, as always in my experience very helpful, prices are:-

> cartier love bangle prices
> plain 3k
> 4 dia 5900k
> 10dia 9000k
> pave 23,-30,000 I love the pave!

I have heard of buying gold by weight , but its what I associate with the lower end of the market, not with the likes of Cartier. I feel if you like the design you will buy it. Its a whole other story compared to buying gold by its weight. Craftsmanship and the quality of the craftsmanship is just one of the things we pay for when buying Cartier etc.


----------



## HermesFSH

^^I know - the craftsmanship/design have a value, of course, just need to justify it to others  

Thanks for the info re prices. I'm still mulling it over re WG/YG. I wear Plat/WG/diamonds on a daily basis but prefer the look of the YG which matches the hardware on my bags. Back to the cartier website I think!


----------



## 808fashionista

Hi all, 

My hubby just got me a YG one for 4,200, pretax...I feel like he overpaid considering that online prices are 3,950!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

808fashionista said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My hubby just got me a YG one for 4,200, pretax...I feel like he overpaid considering that online prices are 3,950!


 
Congratulations on your love bracelet!  I am so excited for you.  I would love one someday.

As for the price, did the price's just increase or does the store charge more than the website?


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

In Hawaii the bracelet is more. I tried it on my honeymoon and that's when the manager told me it cost more in Hawaii! Enjoy your love bracelet! It's an amazing piece of jewelry! 

Antique: hopefully you can get one soon!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe the $4200 included tax?


----------



## 808fashionista

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> In Hawaii the bracelet is more. I tried it on my honeymoon and that's when the manager told me it cost more in Hawaii! Enjoy your love bracelet! It's an amazing piece of jewelry!
> 
> Antique: hopefully you can get one soon!



^^I figured...the SA was kinda clueless and tells me, "Really? It's only 3950 if you buy it from the Cartier e-boutique?"...I do really  it though..It's so purty!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

808fashionista said:


> ^^I figured...the SA was kinda clueless and tells me, "Really? It's only 3950 if you buy it from the Cartier e-boutique?"...I do really  it though..It's so purty!


It is such a hassle! I mean at that stage in the game yes it is only $100 more but still it could have been a hundred dollars saved. I'm so glad you are enjoying it! Trust me best jewelry piece i own besides my ering and wedding ring.


----------



## laurayuki

bf just got RG for me for my birthday. it's 3950 plus tax so over 4000.. 
so ridiculous considering couple of weeks ago it was 3500ish.. and two years ago it was 2800... sigh... but still so beautiful.. i love it


----------



## aluzio

Hi Everyone,

I always wanted a bracelt and finally got one for my anniversary of 19 years! I  got the  White Gold 17" closed bracelet (no diamonds)for $5025 plus taxes here in Canada. Total $5678.25.


----------



## lanasyogamama

laurayuki, the $3950 has been the price for longer than a few weeks.  It's been the price since I started stalking it in April or so.


----------



## Bagaday

There's a rg bangle at anns fabulous finds for $3700 - a great deal......already have my one and only though.


----------



## laurayuki

lanasyogamama said:


> laurayuki, the $3950 has been the price for longer than a few weeks. It's been the price since I started stalking it in April or so.


 
That's odd because my bf bought the bracelet a week after my actual birthday (my bday is on 9/7) and he told me that had he bought the barcelet prior to my birthday it would've been significantly cheaper. I remember stalking the site too and it was either 3500 something or 3700 something.  I don't meant to be misleading but that's the price progression I know. At least in the NYC boutique i think the price went up early september or end of august.


----------



## Bagaday

^^That is odd because ever since I started to look - the price has been $3950 and I purchased mine last early Spring.


----------



## Phillyfan

At King of Prussia store, I know it was new price late Spring. We're in Pennsylvania. Anyone know if Cartier watches are increasing?


----------



## laurayuki

^^ sigh i dunno maybe the boy doesn't know what the heck he is talking about.. i guess shouldn't depend on boy to pay attention to prices of jewelry


----------



## lanasyogamama

Girl, as long as he is buying it (jewelry), I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## laurayuki

^ Good point! I almost fell bad for him since i thought the price just increased LOL now i totally don't


----------



## 808fashionista

Ahh you guys are so lucky you paid 3950+tax...I keep thinking that the extra 300 my hubby had to pay could have gone to something else for me..hehehe ..But I do love my bracelet ..

On a side note, a screw fell out after only 2 days of wearing it..I called the SA and she was quite shocked...Going to go during lunch to have a new screw put in..Have you guys experienced this happening?


----------



## Bagaday

Yikes - NO!  I tighten mine pretty good but not so much that I can't get it off.  Hopefully it was a one time event for you.


----------



## 808fashionista

^^The SA actually put it on for me..which is why she was shocked...She called back and said they'd be replacing the bracelet.


----------



## Bagaday

^^That's very good to hear - they probably figured you out a 'lemon' of a bracelet.  After I read your comment, I checked/tightened my screws again - LOL.


----------



## daluu

laurayuki said:


> That's odd because my bf bought the bracelet a week after my actual birthday (my bday is on 9/7) and he told me that had he bought the barcelet prior to my birthday it would've been significantly cheaper. I remember stalking the site too and it was either 3500 something or 3700 something.  I don't meant to be misleading but that's the price progression I know. At least in the NYC boutique i think the price went up early september or end of august.




i purchased mine in july and it was already at 3950.


----------



## pigleto972001

Just got a RG bangle and it was 3850 I believe. SA just let me know price went up to 4300. Good thing, I saved money! Bad thing, already lost the screw! Im such a klutz!


----------



## inch

Anyone know the prices in Australia?


----------



## Bentley1

808fashionista said:


> Ahh you guys are so lucky you paid 3950+tax...I keep thinking that the extra 300 my hubby had to pay could have gone to something else for me..hehehe ..But I do love my bracelet ..
> 
> On a side note, a screw fell out after only 2 days of wearing it..I called the SA and she was quite shocked...Going to go during lunch to have a new screw put in..Have you guys experienced this happening?



I purchased my love bracelet this past June, my SA told me to tighten the screws every day for a week.  She said when the bracelet is new, they recommend for us to do this until the screws "adjust" to staying tightened while being worn on the wrist and receiving wear and tear.  Similar to when the bolts on new tire rims are tightened within the first week.

I actually forgot to do so, but thankfully did not have a problem with loose screws.  I actually changed my bracelet from one hand to the other and had a hard time taking my screws off without help.  So it's a good thing you had your bracelet replaced just in case it was "defective"


----------



## Greentea

^ hmmm, interesting! My SA didn't tell us this when my DH got it for me in NYC. I'll check the screws!!


----------



## Bentley1

^ Yeah, that might be a good idea just in case.  I have heard on more than one occasion where screws have unfortunately fallen out.


----------



## sanzo_reload

Wow, that's scary.. 
I shall tighten the screw now.

I kinda need help here. Do anyone here have a WG love bracelet?
I was wondering if someone can check if this bracelet here is authentic or not?

Help >_<


----------



## darkangel07760

GAH!  The price DID go up!!!  OMG I was going to wait until my boyfriend bought it for me, but by the time he saves up it will be ASTRONOMICAL.  Screw it I am just going to get it for me.  Merry 35th Christmas to me!


----------



## katebar58

Hi interested in purchasing something online.
I can't seem to get access to th e-shop. Is it still running?


----------



## ilvoelv

wow thats too expensive!


----------



## camilliepoo

OMG! I'm so upset -- The screw fell out of my Love Bangle today and I didn't notice till I got home from dance class   I doubt I'll be able to find it even if I go back....Does anyone know how much a replacement YG screw is nowadays? wahhh!!! I wish I had noticed earlier! sighs


----------



## kellymcd

I recently read on the board that a replacement screw is $95.  I think that is the most recent price but im not sure.


----------



## camilliepoo

Thanks kellymcd! I saw that too - the post was from 2008, so I *hope* they haven't increased the price since...


----------



## fifi09

ladies,
How tight is your bracelet? I'm wear 19. it's a bit loose. but 18 is little tight.


----------



## darkangel07760

what size is your wrist fifi09?


----------



## maxcooo

will increase price on Mar.17th all over the world....


----------



## yunwendy

Not another price increase???


----------



## pam_forever365

again? another increase?


----------



## darkangel07760

WAIT.  ANOTHER price increase?  It JUST happened the beginning of this month!  What the french toast!!!!


----------



## materialgurl

maybe *maxcooo* means the countries that didnt increase march 1st. i highly doubt usa and canada will increase AGAIN after 2.5 weeks.


----------



## maxcooo

sorry..i'm not expounds clearly..here Asia will increase..not sure if other countries will...
 ^^ 

sorry for making everybody confused


----------



## darkangel07760

No problem maxcoo!  
Oh thank goodness... I was about to go a little nutso!


----------



## surfergirljen

Seriously Darkangel - I was about to go all Charlie Sheen on them!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> Seriously Darkangel - I was about to go all Charlie Sheen on them!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Anyone can update with pricing?  In-store and online?  I don't have a comp and my phone can't navigate the site.  Prices for WG, YG, and RG.  Thanks!!


----------



## CoCoChloe

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Anyone can update with pricing?  In-store and online?  I don't have a comp and my phone can't navigate the site.  Prices for WG, YG, and RG.  Thanks!!



in uk, it is around £3675 ish for the yg wo diamond


----------



## Phillyfan

According to this thread, lovecartier quoted the Love in YG without diamonds - just about 3 years ago was around $1200 less than it cost today. So if I'm doing my math correctly, that is about an average of $400 increase each year. It seems like some people on forum have stated that there have been two $500 increases each year. Am i correct?


----------



## kollin

how much is the white gold and the white gold with diamond in paris?
Is it cheaper in Paris or London?


----------



## Engel

lovecartier said:


> Okay, here's the skinny on it:
> 
> Yellow gold, sans diamonds: $3,600
> Yellow gold, half diamonds (5): $7,250
> Yellow gold, full diamonds (10): (Removed, I'm not sure it was accurate - around $11,000?)
> 
> Rose gold - same structure as yellow
> 
> White gold, sans diamonds - $4,200
> White gold, half diamonds - $7,550
> White gold, full diamonds - I do not know
> Love Charity "string" bracelet
> 
> White gold (2007) - $475, $100 to charity
> Rose gold (2006) - $475, $100 to charity
> Rose gold and white gold together (2008) - $975 (or $990?), $200 to charity


Thank you so much for the information! Hope to someday get one in white gold!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Engel said:


> Thank you so much for the information! Hope to someday get one in white gold!



Those are old prices, there have been a few price increases since.  If you go online, you can see the prices.  But the current prices for the Love bracelets:

YG Cuff: $4025
RG Cuff: $4025
WG Cuff: $4375

YG Cuff w/one diamond: $4900

YG Bracelet: $5575
RG Bracelet: $5575
WG Bracelet: $5975

YG Bracelet w/4 dia: $9350
RG Bracelet w/4 dia: $9350
WG Bracelet w/4 dia: $9800

YG Bracelet w/10 dia: $13,650
RG Bracelet w/10 dia: $13,650
WG Bracelet w/10 dia: $14,250

New Love double bracelet in wg and rg w/6 dia: $19,050
New Love double bracelet in pave diamond wg and rg w/6 dia: $31,700

Diamond pave yg bracelet: $37,500
Diamond pave rg bracelet: $37,500
Diamond pave wg bracelet: $40,600
Diamond pave wg w/10 diamond bracelet: $53,600

Hope this helps.


----------



## chanel-girl

BellaBoo said:


> yellow gold is $3600. YG with 4 diamonds is $6900.



 According to this post from April 2008 the 4 diamond YG Love bracelet was $6900!  I wish I bought mine in '08 geeezzz lol


----------



## kohl_mascara

chanel-girl said:


> According to this post from April 2008 the 4 diamond YG Love bracelet was $6900!  I wish I bought mine in '08 geeezzz lol



I wish I bought a lot of things back in '08 LOL.


----------



## Phillyfan

I am so glad I bought my WG bangle in '08. I would never ever do it at today's prices!


----------



## lolakitten

Why is WG more money?
(I'm guessing these are US prices?)


----------



## Kathd

The YG and RG love bracelet are 4.540 EUR in France. 
WG, I believe, is 4.780 EUR.


----------



## kohl_mascara

lolakitten said:
			
		

> Why is WG more money?
> (I'm guessing these are US prices?)



The SA told me they mix palladium with their wg and I guess that is what makes it more expensive?? I was also under the impression cartier's wg does not need to be dipped in rhodium every few years because of this, but I read in another thread that you still have to...so I'm not sure why palladium would bring the price up


----------



## lolakitten

kohl_mascara said:


> The SA told me they mix palladium with their wg and I guess that is what makes it more expensive?? I was also under the impression cartier's wg does not need to be dipped in rhodium every few years because of this, but I read in another thread that you still have to...so I'm not sure why palladium would bring the price up



Hm, interesting.
Figures the one I want is more $ for no apparent reason


----------



## Kathd

kohl_mascara said:


> The SA told me they mix palladium with their wg and I guess that is what makes it more expensive?? I was also under the impression cartier's wg does not need to be dipped in rhodium every few years because of this, but I read in another thread that you still have to...so I'm not sure why palladium would bring the price up


 
Hmm, that's weird: quite a while ago, I sent an email to customer services to ask whether the WG bracelet contains palladium and this is the reply I received from Cartier: "In response to your enquiry, we like to inform you that no palladium or rhodium is present in White Gold Cartier LOVE Bracelets." 
The WG indeed needs to be dipped every few years - I wonder what they dip it in then! 

So sad that they're giving their customers mixed messages!


----------



## kohl_mascara

lolakitten said:


> Hm, interesting.
> Figures the one I want is more $ for no apparent reason



LOL, I know. . .I'm like that too, but thankfully I like YG more, and it happens to be cheaper, so for once, my taste didn't cost me extra $$!



Kathd said:


> Hmm, that's weird: quite a while ago, I sent an email to customer services to ask whether the WG bracelet contains palladium and this is the reply I received from Cartier: "In response to your enquiry, we like to inform you that no palladium or rhodium is present in White Gold Cartier LOVE Bracelets."
> The WG indeed needs to be dipped every few years - I wonder what they dip it in then!
> 
> So sad that they're giving their customers mixed messages!



That is very odd. I swear the SA told me it was mixed with palladium.  I misheard the first time and thought she said PLATINUM, and I was like "whoa, no wonder it's so much more!"  Then the next time I went back to the boutique, a different SA helped me and he corrected me and said that it was mixed with palladium, not platinum. . .so I know I've heard it from more than one SA.  It's also very odd that they don't have any rhodium in it and they don't dip it in it either.  So I also wonder what they use?? What I DO know is that unlike other wg (like from Tiffany), Cartier's wg does not turn yellow after wear but instead turns greyish.


----------



## lolakitten

kohl_mascara said:


> LOL, I know. . .I'm like that too, but thankfully I like YG more, and it happens to be cheaper, so for once, my taste didn't cost me extra $$!
> 
> 
> 
> That is very odd. I swear the SA told me it was mixed with palladium.  I misheard the first time and thought she said PLATINUM, and I was like "whoa, no wonder it's so much more!"  Then the next time I went back to the boutique, a different SA helped me and he corrected me and said that it was mixed with palladium, not platinum. . .so I know I've heard it from more than one SA.  It's also very odd that they don't have any rhodium in it and they don't dip it in it either.  So I also wonder what they use?? What I DO know is that unlike other wg (like from Tiffany), Cartier's wg does not turn yellow after wear but instead turns greyish.



My jeweler (who does mostly custom work) has two types of 18k WG you can choose. A basic one & a palladium alloy which is more $, better for hypoallergenic reasons & doesn't need dipping... so maybe that is what Cartier uses... or some variation of it.

I like rose gold too, so I could always get that, LOL.


----------



## kohl_mascara

lolakitten said:


> My jeweler (who does mostly custom work) has two types of 18k WG you can choose. A basic one & a palladium alloy which is more $, better for hypoallergenic reasons & doesn't need dipping... so maybe that is what Cartier uses... or some variation of it.
> 
> I like rose gold too, so I could always get that, LOL.



Oooo that's good to know!  Does the palladium alloy your jeweler uses also turn greyish after a while? 

And yes, I agree RG would be beautiful.  It is such a lovely shade!  The SA tried to sell me the rg ballon bleu and I told her that I mainly wear wg/pt or yg, not rg.  Her selling point was that the rg will eventually fade to yg (which I think is weird - if Cartier's wg doesn't turn yellow, why does their pink gold???).  Anyway, I didn't think she was very persuasive, so I politely declined LOL.


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> Oooo that's good to know! Does the palladium alloy your jeweler uses also turn greyish after a while?
> 
> And yes, I agree RG would be beautiful. It is such a lovely shade! The SA tried to sell me the rg ballon bleu and I told her that I mainly wear wg/pt or yg, not rg. Her selling point was that the rg will eventually fade to yg (which I think is weird - if Cartier's wg doesn't turn yellow, why does their pink gold???). Anyway, I didn't think she was very persuasive, so I politely declined LOL.


 
Hm.  We did have a chat around here somewhere about how sometimes, Cartier's rose gold pieces do fade to yellow... It is because of the copper present in the gold, and something about if exposed to chemicals...
How strange of the SA to say "oh it fades to yg"!  very odd.


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> Hm.  We did have a chat around here somewhere about how sometimes, Cartier's rose gold pieces do fade to yellow... It is because of the copper present in the gold, and something about if exposed to chemicals...
> How strange of the SA to say "oh it fades to yg"!  very odd.



She didn't say it outright but she implied it.  It was hilarious because when I said I only wear yg, she replied with "you know, people on the internet, especially those forums say our rg will fade to yg, so you never know, it could work" insinuating that the watch will eventually match all my yellow gold items LOL.  But when she said it, I almost cracked up because either 1. someone who read that on tPF (or elsewhere) told her about the rg issue they read online or 2. the people at Cartier/VCA really DO have people who stalk the forums!!


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> She didn't say it outright but she implied it.  It was hilarious because when I said I only wear yg, she replied with "you know, people on the internet, especially those forums say our rg will fade to yg, so you never know, it could work" insinuating that the watch will eventually match all my yellow gold items LOL.  But when she said it, I almost cracked up because either 1. someone who read that on tPF (or elsewhere) told her about the rg issue they read online or 2. the people at Cartier/VCA really DO have people who stalk the forums!!



Haha that's funny! I guess they do stalk the forums more than we thought! Well, then I hope they get the message to stop the crazy amount of price hikes! I hope they read that!


----------



## opposdj

hi does anybody know the price of the cartier bracelet in th uk now?


----------



## EMMJensen

I am going to Nassau in a couple of weeks and was wondering if anyone had visted the Cartier down there? Still about 10-20% off???


----------



## Engel

lovecartier said:


> Okay, here's the skinny on it:
> 
> Yellow gold, sans diamonds: $3,600
> Yellow gold, half diamonds (5): $7,250
> Yellow gold, full diamonds (10): (Removed, I'm not sure it was accurate - around $11,000?)
> 
> Rose gold - same structure as yellow
> 
> White gold, sans diamonds - $4,200
> White gold, half diamonds - $7,550
> White gold, full diamonds - I do not know
> Love Charity "string" bracelet
> 
> White gold (2007) - $475, $100 to charity
> Rose gold (2006) - $475, $100 to charity
> Rose gold and white gold together (2008) - $975 (or $990?), $200 to charity




Is there a rose gold only version of the love bracelet?


----------



## materialgurl

Engel said:


> Is there a rose gold only version of the love bracelet?



Yes, rose gold and yellow gold are the same price.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Engel said:
			
		

> Is there a rose gold only version of the love bracelet?



Aren't these old prices?


----------



## cuppiehunnie

lanasyogamama said:


> Aren't these old prices?


dear lanasyogamama, 

i'm new to this thread. but i've been lusting for the cartier bracelets you were wearing at your profile picture. may i ask what's the type and how much does it cost? i've been searching it on internet but all the sites are selling fake ones.. ugh.


----------



## phillj12

Engel said:
			
		

> Is there a rose gold only version of the love bracelet?



These are old prices or not USD. Current YG 4 diamond is $9350 (or something like that).


----------



## lanasyogamama

cuppiehunnie said:


> dear lanasyogamama,
> 
> i'm new to this thread. but i've been lusting for the cartier bracelets you were wearing at your profile picture. may i ask what's the type and how much does it cost? i've been searching it on internet but all the sites are selling fake ones.. ugh.



I have the Love and the Just un Clou, and you can get all the current prices on cartier.com.  Good luck!


----------



## ESQ.

what are the current prices on the  rose gold no diamond bracelet ?


----------



## maplemoose

ESQ. said:


> what are the current prices on the  rose gold no diamond bracelet ?


$5575 in US.


----------



## dster1

maplemoose said:


> $5575 in US.



Does anyone know when they usually do price increases every year? I'm debating whether to get one this year or save a bit more for the half diamond next year.


----------



## beachy10

dster1 said:


> Does anyone know when they usually do price increases every year? I'm debating whether to get one this year or save a bit more for the half diamond next year.


 
I think last increase was in Sept.


----------



## shpahlc

beachy10 said:
			
		

> I think last increase was in Sept.



I thought it was in May of this year?


----------



## Tall1Grl

Looks like they did one for September?


----------



## 336

Can anyone tell me the price of the WG no diamonds in HK? 

TIA


----------



## foryoda

336 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me the price of the WG no diamonds in HK?
> 
> TIA



WG no diamonds
HKD 46,700

WG with 4 diamonds
HKD 73,000

WG with diamonds all around
HKD 106,000

YG/RG no diamonds
HKD 43,500

YG with 4 diamonds
HKD 70,000

YG with diamonds all around
HKD 102,000

Just checked the shop 2 min ago


----------



## dster1

foryoda said:
			
		

> WG no diamonds
> HKD 46,700
> 
> WG with 4 diamonds
> HKD 73,000
> 
> WG with diamonds all around
> HKD 106,000
> 
> YG/RG no diamonds
> HKD 43,500
> 
> YG with 4 diamonds
> HKD 70,000
> 
> YG with diamonds all around
> HKD 102,000
> 
> Just checked the shop 2 min ago



Thank you so much for this! I'm debating whether to buy it here in NY or wait til I go on vacation to HK. Or maybe even at the airport if they carry the love in my size. ^_^


----------



## foryoda

dster1 said:


> Thank you so much for this! I'm debating whether to buy it here in NY or wait til I go on vacation to HK. Or maybe even at the airport if they carry the love in my size. ^_^



I was browsing around the Cartier shop in the HK airport a couple of weeks ago and I tried on a few Love bracelets.  It seems like they did have a lot of styles and sizes in stock as I would figure that this is one of their more popular items.


----------



## KristenG

Does anyone know the price of the YG no diamonds in Australia? My husband is there on business and I'm trying to talk him into bringing me home a present. I just have no idea of the exchange rate between USD & AUD.


----------



## qookymonster

KristenG said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the price of the YG no diamonds in Australia? My husband is there on business and I'm trying to talk him into bringing me home a present. I just have no idea of the exchange rate between USD & AUD.



It will definitely be more expensive in Australia. Australian designer goods are typically 30% more expensive than in the USA, and added to that the currency is another 25% stronger. You're much better off buying it at home


----------



## Branda

qookymonster said:
			
		

> It will definitely be more expensive in Australia. Australian designer goods are typically 30% more expensive than in the USA, and added to that the currency is another 25% stronger. You're much better off buying it at home



I know that WG is AUD$6800 so YG will probably be slightly lower.


----------



## KristenG

qookymonster said:


> It will definitely be more expensive in Australia. Australian designer goods are typically 30% more expensive than in the USA, and added to that the currency is another 25% stronger. You're much better off buying it at home



Thanks, I had a feeling that would be the case.


----------



## longneckzaraffe

hello, does anyone know the price of the cartier love bracelet in gold sans diamonds in the uk atm?

thank you


----------



## cwt84130

foryoda said:
			
		

> I was browsing around the Cartier shop in the HK airport a couple of weeks ago and I tried on a few Love bracelets.  It seems like they did have a lot of styles and sizes in stock as I would figure that this is one of their more popular items.



Is the price in HK airport the same as in HK boutiques?


----------



## foryoda

cwt84130 said:
			
		

> Is the price in HK airport the same as in HK boutiques?



Yes


----------



## coolb0yalex

Wow, it would save me $500 if I buy it in HKG vs. in the US. I wish I could make a trip there now~

These price increases are so ridiculous now. Can't believe it increase by more than $2000 in 2 years. I guess that's why Cartier Love Bracelets are *LUXURY* goods.


----------



## dster1

coolb0yalex said:
			
		

> Wow, it would save me $500 if I buy it in HKG vs. in the US. I wish I could make a trip there now~
> 
> These price increases are so ridiculous now. Can't believe it increase by more than $2000 in 2 years. I guess that's why Cartier Love Bracelets are LUXURY goods.



Would we have to pay tax when we bring it back to the US? Or does this even need to be declared?


----------



## foryoda

dster1 said:


> Would we have to pay tax when we bring it back to the US? Or does this even need to be declared?



When I lived in Canada, we would wear what we bought (eg. watches, jewelry etc) and then mail all of the boxes / paperwork etc home so that you could not tell it was new.    And with the bracelet you can wear a long sleeve to not draw too much attention to it.

The cost of mailing the box is a lot cheaper from HK to North America than the other way around!

Just a thought...


----------



## coolb0yalex

dster1 said:


> Would we have to pay tax when we bring it back to the US? Or does this even need to be declared?



I mean, you're supposed to do it, but if you were already wearing it, I don't think they would question you vs. if it was in a box brand new. I usually use my purchases right away


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

kohl_mascara said:


> Those are old prices, there have been a few price increases since.  If you go online, you can see the prices.  But the current prices for the Love bracelets:
> 
> YG Cuff: $4025
> RG Cuff: $4025
> WG Cuff: $4375
> 
> YG Cuff w/one diamond: $4900
> 
> YG Bracelet: $5575
> RG Bracelet: $5575
> WG Bracelet: $5975
> 
> YG Bracelet w/4 dia: $9350
> RG Bracelet w/4 dia: $9350
> WG Bracelet w/4 dia: $9800
> 
> YG Bracelet w/10 dia: $13,650
> RG Bracelet w/10 dia: $13,650
> WG Bracelet w/10 dia: $14,250
> 
> New Love double bracelet in wg and rg w/6 dia: $19,050
> New Love double bracelet in pave diamond wg and rg w/6 dia: $31,700
> 
> Diamond pave yg bracelet: $37,500
> Diamond pave rg bracelet: $37,500
> Diamond pave wg bracelet: $40,600
> Diamond pave wg w/10 diamond bracelet: $53,600
> 
> Hope this helps.



I was told today that there is a slight variance in price with the pave bracelets depending on size. In a brain bubble I forgot to ask-- does anyone know how the price varies between size 16 and 17 for say, a yellow gold pave?


----------



## foryoda

foryoda said:
			
		

> WG no diamonds
> HKD 46,700
> 
> WG with 4 diamonds
> HKD 73,000
> 
> WG with diamonds all around
> HKD 106,000
> 
> YG/RG no diamonds
> HKD 43,500
> 
> YG with 4 diamonds
> HKD 70,000
> 
> YG with diamonds all around
> HKD 102,000
> 
> Just checked the shop 2 min ago



For completeness:

WG with multicoloured stones
HKD 61,000

RG with multicoloured stones
HKD 58,000

CUFF
YG/RG
HKD 30,900

WG
HKD 33,600

YG with 1 diamond 
HKD 36,600


----------



## podorang

Hi. Anyone knows the price of love bracelet in RG with or without diamonds in Singapore? And how much difference between regular boutique and DFS? TIA!!!!


----------



## shue

podorang said:


> Hi. Anyone knows the price of love bracelet in RG with or without diamonds in Singapore? And how much difference between regular boutique and DFS? TIA!!!!



Hi, I checked this prolly 3 months back (boutique)

RG 4 DIA 12,430 sgd
WG 4 DIA 13,400 sgd
RG w/o DIA 7740 sgd
WG w/o DIA 8300 sgd


Anyone knows prices in Paris? 
Looking at RG or WG w/o and w 4 diamond 


Thanks!


----------



## podorang

shue said:
			
		

> Hi, I checked this prolly 3 months back (boutique)
> 
> RG 4 DIA 12,430 sgd
> WG 4 DIA 13,400 sgd
> RG w/o DIA 7740 sgd
> WG w/o DIA 8300 sgd
> 
> Anyone knows prices in Paris?
> Looking at RG or WG w/o and w 4 diamond
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you, shue!!!


----------



## coolb0yalex

I am confused as to whether or not the Cartier Love WG Bracelet is Rhodium Plated or not. Some people say that the bracelet *IS NOT* plated, while some say it is. 

Does anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## einseine

coolb0yalex said:


> I am confused as to whether or not the Cartier Love WG Bracelet is Rhodium Plated or not. Some people say that the bracelet *IS NOT* plated, while some say it is.
> 
> Does anyone know the answer to this?


 
I have 4-diamond WG Love. Most of WG jewerly items are rhodium coated to enhance shine and durability. I was advised by SA that only diamond Love Bracelets are with anti-scratch coating. I am not sure if its in addition to Rodhium coating or not.


----------



## coolb0yalex

By the way, the only reason why I want to know is that I want to know how to take away minor scratches and to bring it back to a full shine. I heard that rhodium replating costs $500 :O and that was definitely a turn off. Anyways, please let me know if you have any information regarding the rhodium and Cartier's rapid shining (polishing) services. Thanks


----------



## coolb0yalex

einseine said:


> I have 4-diamond WG Love. Most of WG jewerly items are rhodium coated to enhance shine and durability. I was advised by SA that only diamond Love Bracelets are with anti-scratch coating. I am not sure if its in addition to Rodhium coating or not.



Thanks for your info!

The problem is that some members of TPF is claiming that the plain LOVE is NOT rhodium plated at all compared to the diamond version...

so I don't know if the diamond's "anti-scratch" coating is rhodium or something else altogether.


ANY EXPERIENCES FROM OTHERS IN TPF?


----------



## einseine

coolb0yalex said:


> Thanks for your info!
> 
> The problem is that some members of TPF is claiming that the plain LOVE is NOT rhodium plated at all compared to the diamond version...
> 
> so I don't know if the diamond's "anti-scratch" coating is rhodium or something else altogether.
> 
> 
> ANY EXPERIENCES FROM OTHERS IN TPF?


 
I found out! The plain Love is Not rhodium plated.


----------



## coolb0yalex

einseine said:


> I found out! The plain Love is Not rhodium plated.



Alright! Thanks for the info! Now I just have to find out what I can do to make it shine like it's new without bringing it back to Cartier for a $500 polish!


----------



## francot1

qookymonster said:


> It will definitely be more expensive in Australia. Australian designer goods are typically 30% more expensive than in the USA, and added to that the currency is another 25% stronger. You're much better off buying it at home



 Are there any countries where the love bracelet would be cheaper than in the US?
My DH travels alot for work mostly in Europe and Asia and was wondering if it would be cheaper there?


----------



## greenteawasabi

I have the Love Ring in white gold, and I notice it's a much darker white than normal white golds if that makes sense. I thought I had gotten a tarnished item at first cos it looked so dark, but was SA explained that this was due to Cartier not plating their white golds the way other companies do. I'm assuming this is rhodium or palladium?

Just bought the Trinity XL ring yesterday (yayyyy) and I notice it's the same with the WG band. Dark.


----------



## XCCX

greenteawasabi said:


> I have the Love Ring in white gold, and I notice it's a much darker white than normal white golds if that makes sense. I thought I had gotten a tarnished item at first cos it looked so dark, but was SA explained that this was due to Cartier not plating their white golds the way other companies do. I'm assuming this is rhodium or palladium?
> 
> Just bought the Trinity XL ring yesterday (yayyyy) and I notice it's the same with the WG band. Dark.



I have a WG Love wedding band and I noticed the same too, it is darker than other WG pieces out there.. Doesn't really bother me but I think it would if it was the bracelet!


----------



## greenteawasabi

xactreality said:


> I have a WG Love wedding band and I noticed the same too, it is darker than other WG pieces out there.. Doesn't really bother me but I think it would if it was the bracelet!



I went to Cartier today to place my order for a PG LOVE BRACELET (yayyyyyyy), and asked the SA about the "darker" WG Love ring. She took out another Love ring with diamonds which are rhodium plated and I could see the difference. Rhodium plating lightens , brightens and shines up the gold, and is only used by Cartier for WG pieces with diamonds. So technically, the bracelets without diamonds would have this darker tinge.


----------



## XCCX

greenteawasabi said:


> I went to Cartier today to place my order for a PG LOVE BRACELET (yayyyyyyy), and asked the SA about the "darker" WG Love ring. She took out another Love ring with diamonds which are rhodium plated and I could see the difference. Rhodium plating lightens , brightens and shines up the gold, and is only used by Cartier for WG pieces with diamonds. So technically, the bracelets without diamonds would have this darker tinge.



My wedding band is with a diamond.. Here it is:

Do you think it looks dark? Compared to the other band? Should I take it to Cartier? I've had it for 2 years now..


----------



## Golden Touch

xactreality said:
			
		

> My wedding band is with a diamond.. Here it is:
> 
> Do you think it looks dark? Compared to the other band? Should I take it to Cartier? I've had it for 2 years now..



I have the white gold claws on my engagement & eternity band rhodium plated every 12 months. Mine is not  Cartier, but you will notice a big difference when done.

I have no idea how long their service for this takes but my local Jeweller will let me know the day he is doing this & I drop my rings in first thing & pick them up in the afternoon.


----------



## greenteawasabi

xactreality said:


> My wedding band is with a diamond.. Here it is:
> 
> Do you think it looks dark? Compared to the other band? Should I take it to Cartier? I've had it for 2 years now..



Hi! No it doesn't ... That was my 1st thought. And then I realized why - your Love ring has diamonds , and thus rhodium plated. It looks perfect with your eternity band  if u have time, drop by Cartier and put it right next to a Love ring without diamonds and you'll see how much "whiter" yours is. If your ring looks like it has darkened over the years, it may just have "dulled" from daily use rather than due to absence of rhodium. That's my personal opinion, cos I use 90% WG for years. They can use  a bit of polishing/replating when they scratch/become yellowish but my Cartier SA advised no more than 3x in a lifetimes of the piece as a layer of the gold gets scrapped off in the process each time!


----------



## greenteawasabi

xactreality said:


> I have a WG Love wedding band and I noticed the same too, it is darker than other WG pieces out there.. Doesn't really bother me but I think it would if it was the bracelet!


Btw, Xactreality : I just noticed your Love bracelet and how you wear it with your watch and snugly around your wrist! Is it comfy that way, is it tight (ie : no room to move, or turn around) and does it scratch/get scratched by the watch? 

Have jut ordered a size 16 PG love bracelet even though my SA advised a 17 :-0 cos I preferred the "better fit" of it rather than having that little bit of space. What's your thought? Anyone else with Lov bracelet, help? My piece arrives in 3-8 weeks so I still have time t change the order size. Much thanks!


----------



## XCCX

greenteawasabi said:


> Btw, Xactreality : I just noticed your Love bracelet and how you wear it with your watch and snugly around your wrist! Is it comfy that way, is it tight (ie : no room to move, or turn around) and does it scratch/get scratched by the watch?
> 
> Have jut ordered a size 16 PG love bracelet even though my SA advised a 17 :-0 cos I preferred the "better fit" of it rather than having that little bit of space. What's your thought? Anyone else with Lov bracelet, help? My piece arrives in 3-8 weeks so I still have time t change the order size. Much thanks!



Hi!

To be honest, I dont wear anything with my watch.. This photo was for the purpose of modelling 
My cuff is not "too fitted" if that meakes sense, it does have some room. Usually they advise to size down in the cuff compared to the bracelet to prevent it from coming off.. The cuff is supposed to be more fitted than the bracelet.. I also prefer this fit, too much movement drives me crazy and is uncomfortable.. HTH!


----------



## XCCX

greenteawasabi said:


> Hi! No it doesn't ... That was my 1st thought. And then I realized why - your Love ring has diamonds , and thus rhodium plated. It looks perfect with your eternity band  if u have time, drop by Cartier and put it right next to a Love ring without diamonds and you'll see how much "whiter" yours is. If your ring looks like it has darkened over the years, it may just have "dulled" from daily use rather than due to absence of rhodium. That's my personal opinion, cos I use 90% WG for years. They can use  a bit of polishing/replating when they scratch/become yellowish but my Cartier SA advised no more than 3x in a lifetimes of the piece as a layer of the gold gets scrapped off in the process each time!



Thanks alot! Don't forget to share with us when your lovely arrives!


----------



## Sterre

My SIL has a WG love ring and had it replated by a local jeweller for
$60... Looked brand new and shiny. That's why I thought about getting a WG as well, because you can make it look brand new for a small fee... Same for the bracelet, don't know why Cartier charges $500 for it, that's insane! Any jeweller can do this IMO


----------



## kataa

What is the price of the Love bracelet in YG in Canada? Specifically Toronto?


----------



## cocopuff

kataa said:


> What is the price of the Love bracelet in YG in Canada? Specifically Toronto?



Mine is plain in yg, price with hst = $6300


----------



## greenteawasabi

I'm in Australia. got my plain RG one yesterday for A$6350.00


----------



## mlbags

I'm in Singapore. 
Got my lovely RG with 4 diamonds in S$12,430 (£6,352 / US$10,178 equivalent). - November 2012


----------



## 31ruuecaambon

greenteawasabi said:


> I'm in Australia. got my plain RG one yesterday for A$6350.00



I am in Australia too and I hate how expensive things are here compared to Singapore, US, Europe, etc. I need to start saving for the YG plain one now! haha Thanks for the price too greenteawasabi!


----------



## Myrkur

What about prices in Europe? For a plain one in platinum and YG. I somehow can't go to the Cartier website... hmm.


----------



## LDDChanel

I can't believe how much the prices have gone up in the last few years. I'm planning to buy one in February so I don't continue to regret missing out every time there's a new price increase...


----------



## greenteawasabi

LDDChanel said:
			
		

> I can't believe how much the prices have gone up in the last few years. I'm planning to buy one in February so I don't continue to regret missing out every time there's a new price increase...



exactly why I finally got it. it's just going to become more n more un-affordable! can't imagine what it'll cost in another 5-10 years!


----------



## Glamourette

Myrkur said:
			
		

> What about prices in Europe? For a plain one in platinum and YG. I somehow can't go to the Cartier website... hmm.



In Europe the YG is about 4900&euro;.


----------



## stmary

Guys! I found out from my SA that there will be price increase in UK from 1 Feb 2013 and minimum increase will be 5%.


----------



## Mediana

stmary said:


> Guys! I found out from my SA that there will be price increase in UK from 1 Feb 2013 and minimum increase will be 5%.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hi, anyone know the following prices in EURO:

- Cartier WG Love bracelet with 4 diamonds
- Cartier WG love bracelet w/o diamonds
- Cartier YG love bracelet with 4 diamonds
- Cartier RG love bracelet with 4 diamonds
- Cartier RG love bracelet w/o diamonds
- Cartier YG love bracelet w/o diamonds

Appreciate ur help and comments


----------



## thefinerthings

Does anyone know how much Love bracelets cost in the Caymans Islands ?


----------



## phillj12

thefinerthings said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how much Love bracelets cost in the Caymans Islands ?



You can always call a store there, just look on the store locator on the Cartier site for the number.


----------



## Myrkur

Glamourette said:


> In Europe the YG is about 4900&euro;.



Thank you! What about US? I thought it was cheaper then Europe.


----------



## 336

Does anyone have a price for the WG in euros? TIA


----------



## KristenG

thefinerthings said:


> Does anyone know how much Love bracelets cost in the Caymans Islands ?


I was in Cayman on Wednesday Jan 29, 2013, was quoted $4657 USD for plain RG Love, and $3375 USD for the cuff. No tax in Cayman! This was at the Kirk Freeport Cartier at the Bayshore Mall. The boutique on Cardinall would offer the same, I assume. They do not have many in stock, so I wasn't able to purchase in Cayman. Sizes 17 and 18 are non existent because of the holidays, they said. I think you can email them and they will order one for you to "try" on in the store. They will hold it until you come, not sure if those prices are valid for phone orders. You will pay duty if they have to send it. I was on a cruise and ended up buying my RG Love in Cozumel this week at their boutique because they had my size. Cozumel was more, but worked out the same as what would have been the Cayman price + duty of $600. Still a significant discount! Prices had not gone up there yet, so they still had $5575 as the US price.


----------



## Manon07

I really want a Love Bracelet and travel extensively for work. Anyone knows where in the world can I purchase a YG cheapest? If i purchase in France with the VAT or duty free leaving US? Anyone know the current prices in France? They just increased in Feb and the SA said they will increase again April. Really want to get one before then....


----------



## lanasyogamama

Manon07 said:


> I really want a Love Bracelet and travel extensively for work. Anyone knows where in the world can I purchase a YG cheapest? If i purchase in France with the VAT or duty free leaving US? Anyone know the current prices in France? They just increased in Feb and the SA said they will increase again April. Really want to get one before then....



The Caribbean seems to be the only place that you can get a discount.


----------



## jessio312

I remember Cancun and Los Cabos, Mexico both her good prices better then the US.


----------



## Manon07

lanasyogamama said:


> The Caribbean seems to be the only place that you can get a discount.


the Carribean? Ok, I will check. Thanks!


----------



## stmary

I am baffled as to why the UK has not increased their price yet. I was told early Feb but I guess due to the economic climate maybe they decided to hold on a bit longer. Which is good for us here.


----------



## Alex Cheng

Anyone know currently how much the Love bracelet and also the Love cuff retails in Canada? How about the price increase? Anyone know the approximate date/month of the next price increase in Canada, or anywhere else?


----------



## Machick333

Alex Cheng said:


> Anyone know currently how much the Love bracelet and also the Love cuff retails in Canada? How about the price increase? Anyone know the approximate date/month of the next price increase in Canada, or anywhere else?



Just got my LOVE bracelet in Toronto . It was 5850 plus tax . The price increase just happened in January do you are good for
Awhile I would assume


----------



## Alex Cheng

Machick333 said:


> Just got my LOVE bracelet in Toronto . It was 5850 plus tax . The price increase just happened in January do you are good for
> Awhile I would assume



Thank you! How do you feel about the screw system? I am torn between the cuff and bracelet due to the security of both.  Seems like people are trouble with both in terms of falling off and stuff..


----------



## Manon07

Alex Cheng said:


> Anyone know currently how much the Love bracelet and also the Love cuff retails in Canada? How about the price increase? Anyone know the approximate date/month of the next price increase in Canada, or anywhere else?


I was just told by the SA here in ny that another price increase will be in April!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Alex Cheng said:


> Thank you! How do you feel about the screw system? I am torn between the cuff and bracelet due to the security of both.  Seems like people are trouble with both in terms of falling off and stuff..



My cuff has never been in danger of falling off!  The opening is only about an inch wide.  It take deliberate effort to remove it.


----------



## shpahlc

Manon07 said:


> I was just told by the SA here in ny that another price increase will be in April!


----------



## Blueboxes

Alex Cheng said:


> Thank you! How do you feel about the screw system? I am torn between the cuff and bracelet due to the security of both.  Seems like people are trouble with both in terms of falling off and stuff..



No way the cuff can fall off ! If you get the right size that is. If you have tiny wrists and get a size 20 maybe, lol
I tried it one on and it takes some effort to get it off, you have to get used to doing it apparently.


----------



## Alex Cheng

Blueboxes said:


> No way the cuff can fall off ! If you get the right size that is. If you have tiny wrists and get a size 20 maybe, lol
> I tried it one on and it takes some effort to get it off, you have to get used to doing it apparently.



Really? That's a good sign.  I was under the impression that people say it is easy for the bracelet to start turning halfway and then slip off? Is it a good idea to just get the one that's just tight enough (I have 16cm wrists so I'll get 17 I guess) just in case? I'll be order this online because as much as I'd like to, I don't have a Cartier store near me.

If that is the case, I would much prefer buying the cuff because I would like to have it on 24/7, but sometimes do need to take it off ie. travelling, chlorine in pool, etc.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Anybody knows the price of this one
http://www.cartier.com/#/media/images/show-me/product-visuals/b6027200_1-png?view=1&return=show-me/jewelry/b6027200-love-bracelet
?


----------



## Blueboxes

Alex Cheng said:


> Really? That's a good sign.  I was under the impression that people say it is easy for the bracelet to start turning halfway and then slip off? Is it a good idea to just get the one that's just tight enough (I have 16cm wrists so I'll get 17 I guess) just in case? I'll be order this online because as much as I'd like to, I don't have a Cartier store near me.
> 
> If that is the case, I would much prefer buying the cuff because I would like to have it on 24/7, but sometimes do need to take it off ie. travelling, chlorine in pool, etc.



I measure 16 cm on my wrist and I think the 18 cuff fits perfectly . I don't like them too snug as I think it's uncomfortable in summer. The opening was tight on the 18 , I dont think i could put on a 17. Remember that a cuff is smaller then a bangle according to my SA too.


----------



## bex285

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Anybody knows the price of this one
> http://www.cartier.com/#/media/images/show-me/product-visuals/b6027200_1-png?view=1&return=show-me/jewelry/b6027200-love-bracelet
> ?



Not sure how much it is elsewhere but on the UK site it is £1125.


----------



## Machick333

Alex Cheng said:


> Thank you! How do you feel about the screw system? I am torn between the cuff and bracelet due to the security of both.  Seems like people are trouble with both in terms of falling off and stuff..



Well, for me ive only been wearing it since Feb 14th.... so i havent had an issue with the screwes. I've heard some people have. 

From what i hear, if you get the cuff fitted correctly, you shouldnt have an issue with it falling off either. Ultimatley, i think you should get the style that you love the most


----------



## faintlymacabre

Blueboxes said:


> I measure 16 cm on my wrist and I think the 18 cuff fits perfectly . I don't like them too snug as I think it's uncomfortable in summer. The opening was tight on the 18 , I dont think i could put on a 17. Remember that a cuff is smaller then a bangle according to my SA too.



I concur with this.  I have a 15cm wrist and wear the size 17 cuff.  It fits perfectly, so I think -2cm is a good guideline when it comes to choosing your cuff size.


----------



## ETenebris

Does anyone know what the "alpha" marking is inside the bracelet?  Mine has an alpha symbol next to the rectangle.  It is a 2010 YG from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## shpahlc

Has anyone heard how much the Love is going to increase in price this April in US$ (given that we already had a price increase this year)?


----------



## oyita

lanasyogamama said:


> The Caribbean seems to be the only place that you can get a discount.


As far as i know the prices across europe and asia are similar... and in asia, i believe it is the cheapest in Hong Kong and they sell at the airport.
tax free european prices are cheaper than us tax free prices as far as the plain cuff goes..


----------



## minz

Just bought RG no diamond from Heathrow for 3375 pounds.


----------



## shpahlc

minz said:
			
		

> Just bought RG no diamond from Heathrow for 3375 pounds.



Wow that's a great price! This is for the bracelet not the cuff? Did they have a good selection? Did you just walk in and buy?


----------



## oyita

minz said:


> Just bought RG no diamond from Heathrow for 3375 pounds.


how much was the plain cuff at the airport?


----------



## stmary

oyita said:


> how much was the plain cuff at the airport?



I think you get the original price £2875 and divide by 1.2. It shouldd be around £ 2395


----------



## stmary

minz said:


> Just bought RG no diamond from Heathrow for 3375 pounds.



Would love to see photos minz. Im so jealous with people buying things from heathrow.


----------



## oyita

stmary said:


> I think you get the original price £2875 and divide by 1.2. It shouldd be around £ 2395


yes your are right.. finally heatrow is cheaper


----------



## shpahlc

Has anyone heard anything recently about price increases on the love? I believe I heard murmors that prices were going up (again) in April...I would like to purchase before this happens.  Thanks!


----------



## annatola

shpahlc said:


> Has anyone heard anything recently about price increases on the love? I believe I heard murmors that prices were going up (again) in April...I would like to purchase before this happens.  Thanks!



In April? Please someone confirm this


----------



## Maxine0802

I am here just to see the price, so I am sorry for not having any useful information for you, thank you for your thread, it's very helpful for me, because I want to buy some gold jewelry for my wedding.


----------



## mclovesbags

I was in Sydney Cartier Boutique today and the SA said the increase is confirmed in April and will be approximately 5%


----------



## KellyChan05

Heard this new too at Cartier Singapore, MBS


----------



## surferjenny

I just heard from my SA that the increase will take place on April 27.


----------



## honeybeez

Anyone knows what r the prices of these love bracelets in hong kong?


----------



## tanyagirl

honeybeez said:


> Anyone knows what r the prices of these love bracelets in hong kong?


Plain YG or RG is HK43,500, but price will increase by last week of April.


----------



## cuppiehunnie

lanasyogamama said:


> I have the Love and the Just un Clou, and you can get all the current prices on cartier.com.  Good luck!



thank you so much!


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

Can anyone tell me what the current price is for the YG Cartier Love bracelet, not cuff, no diamonds, in Paris? I understand there might be a price hike towards the end of April, but wondering what it is currently.


----------



## Roseroyce

It should be 455. Hope it helps you


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

Roseroyce, thank you! I have been trying to figure out whether it might be better to purchase one in Paris -- but POST-price increase -- or one in the USA now. It sounds like the price is actually the same, give or take the VAT increase, and it doesn't make much sense to wait until after the increase has happened.


----------



## CDNinNYC

Does anyone know the price of the Love bangle in Jamaica? TIA!


----------



## Manon07

shpahlc said:


> Has anyone heard how much the Love is going to increase in price this April in US$ (given that we already had a price increase this year)?


Around $650 increase starting Monday here in Aruba. Just got my YG Love for $5175 yesterday and the sales personel were changing prices on everything!


----------



## ETenebris

I heard the new price for the Love will be $6800. Yikes!


----------



## bex285

Prices have all gone up on the UK site


----------



## stmary

bex285 said:


> Prices have all gone up on the UK site



yes it has, it's quiet a hassle tho because you need to request the price now instead of being available on the website. i don't know why they do this, maybe not to scare people away from their price increase? I hope that it would return back to normal, it's quiet inconvenient.


----------



## bex285

stmary said:


> yes it has, it's quiet a hassle tho because you need to request the price now instead of being available on the website. i don't know why they do this, maybe not to scare people away from their price increase? I hope that it would return back to normal, it's quiet inconvenient.


I know, it's annoying! I much preferred the way it was before. They email almost immediately to be fair but why make me put my email address in every time I want to know the price of something?!


----------



## zzlco1831

can anyone tell me where to buy cartier love bracelet the cheapest? usa or europe? if europe, where between italy, france, spain? thanks!


----------



## bex285

zzlco1831 said:


> can anyone tell me where to buy cartier love bracelet the cheapest? usa or europe? if europe, where between italy, france, spain? thanks!



Where do you live? I could be wrong (please someone correct me if so!) but I think if you're from the US you can get your tax refunded for items bought on holiday in the EU so you'd save a fair amount.


----------



## Chiemster

I was told by a Cartier SA today that due to the strength of the Aussie dollar at the moment, Australia is equal in price or cheaper than the USA and Europe for Cartier jewellery and watches.

Finally! We've been forced to contend with significant mark ups for years, it's is about time we enjoyed favourable RRP prices!

WG Love Bracelet in Australia today: $7050 (inclusive of tax) or $US6746 (inclusive of tax)
WG Love Bracelet in USA (online): $6800 (excl of tax) or $AU7105 (excl of tax)


----------



## Suzie

Chiemster said:


> I was told by a Cartier SA today that due to the strength of the Aussie dollar at the moment, Australia is equal in price or cheaper than the USA and Europe for Cartier jewellery and watches.
> 
> Finally! We've been forced to contend with significant mark ups for years, it's is about time we enjoyed favourable RRP prices!
> 
> WG Love Bracelet in Australia today: $7050 (inclusive of tax) or $US6746 (inclusive of tax)
> WG Love Bracelet in USA (online): $6800 (excl of tax) or $AU7105 (excl of tax)



Our dollar has gone down in value to the US dollar.


----------



## Chiemster

Doesn't impact the prices in th Cartier boutiques right now...and the fact that Cartier is cheaper in Au than in the US (and has been for a while).


----------



## Suzie

Chiemster said:


> Doesn't impact the prices in th Cartier boutiques right now...and the fact that Cartier is cheaper in Au than in the US (and has been for a while).



I researched the price of the WG love 4 diamond bracelet and it is more expensive here in Australia than in the US.


----------



## Chiemster

Hmmm...I must either have my conversions incorrect of the SAs are quoting me incorrect prices.

I called the Sydney Cartier store yesterday and the WG Love with 4 diamonds is $AU11,100 (inclusive of GST) or $AU10,081 duty free. When I called the Cartier USA info line, the price quoted was $US10,700 (exclusive of sales tax) which equates to roughly $AU11,090 (exclusive of sales tax). 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Suzie

I thought it was cheaper in the US, that is good to know, so buy before travelling.


----------



## Miss Al

May I ask what is the price in Singapore for a love bracelet in rose gold without diamonds? TIA.


----------



## mrs.yim

Miss Al said:


> May I ask what is the price in Singapore for a love bracelet in rose gold without diamonds? TIA.



$8000 sing


----------



## Lots love

luvmychanel said:


> I'm trying to find the prices for the different Love bracelets. Does anyone have one? How much are they? I would love one for Christmas.
> 
> Laurel


Hi they r know about 6350 sold gold cuff is 4350 which is been Discontinued soon I hope this helps


----------



## laurayuki

A week ago on my Japan trip in the Cartier boutiques the love and juste bracelets are at the old US price considering exchange rate of 95 - 100 yen to the dollar.  So currently if the exchange rate hold prices there are much cheaper than US (plus no additional tax and may get 5% detax)


----------



## jinete11

I don't know if it's because I logged onto the site using my mobile but why can't I see the current price for the plain Love bracelets and other items with lower price points (i.e. lower than $25k USD)? Shouldn't they list the prices if you're going to shop online, or do you have to request all prices for the e-boutique?


----------



## deelights

Got my YG for AUD6,000 (after GST refund), about US$5,500 last week. AUD is pretty low now. SA says it's "cheap" now as price will go up 10% come Sept. Forgot to check if it's just for Australia.


----------



## squiva

Hi, does anyone know of a store in Hong Kong that sells pre-loved original cartier bracelets? The numerous handbag reseller shops don't seem to carry cartier. Only leather bracelets..


----------



## dizzy lizzy

Yg love roughly usd 6106 in saudi arabia; wg 6399usdg tax free


----------



## foryoda

squiva said:


> Hi, does anyone know of a store in Hong Kong that sells pre-loved original cartier bracelets? The numerous handbag reseller shops don't seem to carry cartier. Only leather bracelets..




You may want to try BrandOff in the World Trade Centre. I haven't been there in a while but they do have a jewellery section.


----------



## 336

Australia now has an online store!


----------



## Indecisive23

Heard from a store representative that prices will go up in March or April!  &#128563;&#128542;


----------



## kenkelvin

Hi does anyone knows how much roughly is the cartier WG and RG love bracelet in Hong Kong going for? Tks


----------



## kenkelvin

Hi so actually which country have the best price?


----------



## awbrat

Anyone know what the current price is in Aruba for WG Love bracelet....no diamonds?? TIA!!


----------



## kenkelvin

I got mine


----------



## Pazdzernika

kenkelvin said:


> Hi so actually which country have the best price?




If you're a non-EU resident I would say Spain.  I think they have the highest VAT refund for this item.  If course, you would physically have to buy it in Spain.  Where are you based?

You could also check the global blue website and enter different prices in their respective currencies so you can calculate your expected VAT refund.  The love prices for the individual countries can be found on their respective Cartier websites. (Ex.  Cartier.fr, gb, USA)

ETA:  whoops! I see you already got yours! Not sure why your last post didn't properly load in my app! Congrats!


----------



## kenkelvin

Pazdzernika said:


> If you're a non-EU resident I would say Spain.  I think they have the highest VAT refund for this item.  If course, you would physically have to buy it in Spain.  Where are you based?
> 
> You could also check the global blue website and enter different prices in their respective currencies so you can calculate your expected VAT refund.  The love prices for the individual countries can be found on their respective Cartier websites. (Ex.  Cartier.fr, gb, USA)
> 
> ETA:  whoops! I see you already got yours! Not sure why your last post didn't properly load in my app! Congrats!


Tks a lot for your help, I got it at Thailand international airport


----------



## dolphingirl

kenkelvin said:


> Tks a lot for your help, I got it at Thailand international airport



Is it cheaper in Thailand?  Usually name brand items are much more expensive there.


----------



## dmmlandcruiser

awbrat said:


> Anyone know what the current price is in Aruba for WG Love bracelet....no diamonds?? TIA!!



Not sure about white gold but the yellow gold, no diamonds was $5800 as of last week.


----------



## skyqueen

xactreality said:


> My wedding band is with a diamond.. Here it is:
> 
> Do you think it looks dark? Compared to the other band? Should I take it to Cartier? I've had it for 2 years now..


Perfect...don't change  thing!



Sterre said:


> My SIL has a WG love ring and had it replated by a local jeweller for
> $60... Looked brand new and shiny. That's why I thought about getting a WG as well, because you can make it look brand new for a small fee... Same for the bracelet, don't know why Cartier charges $500 for it, that's insane! Any jeweller can do this IMO


I just had rhodium plating done to my TB and it looks brand new. I had all the stones checked (good idea with a TB considering metal fatigue) and he plated it for free. So it can't be that expense. $500 is too much to spend.


----------



## bisbee

I have my engagement ring rhodium plated whenever it starts to look yellow at the bottom. I just picked it up on Saturday - it cost $80. This is a pretty heavy 3-stone setting, 18k white gold - the price depends on the gold - it would have been different for 14k. The price has gone up and down over the years with the price of gold and precious metals.

The setting on my engagement ring seems to "turn" more quickly than my wedding band, which is a 5-stone but much thinner. My engagement ring is pretty substantial in band width - originally, I had it in the same style, but a much more delicate setting all around. When I lost the center stone at work one day (found it on the floor in the rest room!) because one of the prongs had broken, I had it reset into a much heavier setting! I think the wear is more apparent because of the width of the band.


----------



## jeckic

hello girls.

 Does anyone know the price of  Cartier Love bracelet, not cuff, no diamonds, in pink gold?


----------



## kenkelvin

dolphingirl said:


> Is it cheaper in Thailand?  Usually name brand items are much more expensive there.


Well I don't travel far so I have no choice but to get it at Thailand international airport. Price is Sg 7.2k


----------



## lizz66

jeckic said:


> hello girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the price of  Cartier Love bracelet, not cuff, no diamonds, in pink gold?




It is different for every country.  They list the prices on their website.  In the us it is $6350


----------



## jeckic

thank you lizz


----------



## doris198288

yes,in us it is $6350


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

The love just increased and is now $6600.00.


----------



## Jasmine K.

With all of these increases, where would the ceiling be? At what point would demand lower with another price increase? 6600 is expensive for a simple plain gold bangle.


----------



## uhpharm01

jeckic said:


> hello girls.
> 
> Does anyone know the price of  Cartier Love bracelet, not cuff, no diamonds, in pink gold?




Here in the US the price is $6,600 in pink gold

here's the link 
http://www.cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets/b6035616-love-bracelet


----------



## lanasyogamama




----------



## TrinketTattle

Jasmine K. said:


> With all of these increases, where would the ceiling be? At what point would demand lower with another price increase? 6600 is expensive for a simple plain gold bangle.



I wonder about this too. They can't keep raising the price, right?


----------



## LVoeletters

I wonder about this and Chanel... When will they stop?!


----------



## Swanky

A continuation of this thread.

Please post all things LOVE bracelets in this thread; questions, photos, bracelet chat . . .
But please, NO authenticity questions here.
***remember there's absolutely no buying or selling on tPF!**


*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hey everyone, just wanted to get your opinions. I want a bracelet to stack with my love. I either want a cuff or another full Love. I don't know which. I thought of going for the full, but I have seen some pics where it looks like one bigger bracelet. Don't know if I would like that. And I know that the cuff doesn't stack perfectly. But I do like that it provides contrast. I especially think it might look nice on the back of the wrist where the opening of the cuff provides separation. I haven't tried both yet. But please tell me what you think.


----------



## bespoke_vicky

The bvlgari bzero1 collection stacks perfectly, here's my stack, I always change them around tho, but I get the most compliments on the bzero


----------



## meeh16

What is the price of a love bracelet?


----------



## goldengirl123

I'm not sure how to reply to a post that was made in the archived thread, but here goes 

Thanks, Suzie!  I'm trying to decide what, if anything, I would want to add to it!



CatQueen: The JUC is one of my favorite pieces.  I wear it just about every day and I find it to be really comfortable.


----------



## bespoke_vicky

The plain ones are 6800 i believe, and the diamond ones depend on the configuration; 4 dia 10,200, and the full diamond is 15,200. They discontiued the 6 dia version already...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bespoke_vicky said:


> The bvlgari bzero1 collection stacks perfectly, here's my stack, I always change them around tho, but I get the most compliments on the bzero



So beautiful! I love them all. I have no idea what I am gonna do, I might go over to Dallas this weekend and try on different bracelets. I have been interested in Bulgari in the past, tried on a few things while on vacation that were gorgeous.


----------



## JOJA

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to get your opinions. I want a bracelet to stack with my love. I either want a cuff or another full Love. I don't know which. I thought of going for the full, but I have seen some pics where it looks like one bigger bracelet. Don't know if I would like that. And I know that the cuff doesn't stack perfectly. But I do like that it provides contrast. I especially think it might look nice on the back of the wrist where the opening of the cuff provides separation. I haven't tried both yet. But please tell me what you think.



I have a bracelet and a cuff ~ I didn't want 2 bracelets because I didn't want to wear 2 things all the time.  I love that I can add/remove the cuff whenever I want.  The only problem I had was with the sizing.  I am a 16 in both the bracelet and cuff but because the fit on them is a little bit different I went with a 17 cuff (my bracelet is a 16). I originally purchased the 16 cuff but because it fits a bit tighter it didn't allow my bracelet to move freely like it usually does.  The 17 cuff, while a tiny bit larger than the 16 bracelet stacks really well.  
Really, you can't go wrong with either one!


----------



## CatQueen

goldengirl123 said:


> I'm not sure how to reply to a post that was made in the archived thread, but here goes
> 
> Thanks, Suzie!  I'm trying to decide what, if anything, I would want to add to it!
> 
> 
> 
> CatQueen: The JUC is one of my favorite pieces.  I wear it just about every day and I find it to be really comfortable.


cool. I was a bit worried about the nail head digging into skin. Is your JUC same size as your love?


----------



## lanasyogamama

CatQueen said:


> cool. I was a bit worried about the nail head digging into skin. Is your JUC same size as your love?




You normally size down one from your Love for the JUC.  Some people do the same size.


----------



## rm_petite

Hello everyone!

     Please help me decide which one to get, I have a yellow gold love bracelet and planning on getting another one in pink rose gold, but when I saw the JUC I'm debating which one to get  TIA!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

JOJA said:


> I have a bracelet and a cuff ~ I didn't want 2 bracelets because I didn't want to wear 2 things all the time.  I love that I can add/remove the cuff whenever I want.  The only problem I had was with the sizing.  I am a 16 in both the bracelet and cuff but because the fit on them is a little bit different I went with a 17 cuff (my bracelet is a 16). I originally purchased the 16 cuff but because it fits a bit tighter it didn't allow my bracelet to move freely like it usually does.  The 17 cuff, while a tiny bit larger than the 16 bracelet stacks really well.
> Really, you can't go wrong with either one!



Thanks so much. I am so happy to hear that you wear a cuff and a bracelet and love it. I have not seen many people that do, but there is something that I still love about the cuff.  I have heard that the 16 cuff is a bit of a smaller fits that the bracelet. I am glad you mentioned going up in size, because at least I know it is an option that can and will work. For some reason, I can't get stacking the cuff and the bracelet out of my mind. I think it will be perfect.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2610499
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Please help me decide which one to get, I have a yellow gold love bracelet and planning on getting another one in pink rose gold, but when I saw the JUC I'm debating which one to get  TIA!



Uggh! That is so tough. But a great dilemma.  I really love the design on the Love because it is so simple and this is originally why I didn't think much of the JUC, but it really grows on a person. The more pictures I see of it. The more of like it. I don't think you can go wrong either way. Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have pics of them mixing yellow and pink gold in their loves/love+another piece?


----------



## goldengirl123

CatQueen said:


> cool. I was a bit worried about the nail head digging into skin. Is your JUC same size as your love?


My love is a 17 and the JUC is a 16.


----------



## JOJA

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have pics of them mixing yellow and pink gold in their loves/love+another piece?





I posted a picture awhile back of yellow/pink loves.  I'm on my phone now so I'm not sure how to find it.  If I come across it I will re-post.


----------



## CatQueen

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2610499
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Please help me decide which one to get, I have a yellow gold love bracelet and planning on getting another one in pink rose gold, but when I saw the JUC I'm debating which one to get  TIA!


It depends on which look you prefer. Do you like two love bracelets or do you like something different?
I love my love bracelet, and I always wanted another Cartier piece to go with my love. But I personally like something different, so I would get a JUC next. 
Anyway, any piece you get from Cartier is stunning itself. There' no wrong choice.


----------



## NicoleLV

bespoke_vicky said:


> the bvlgari bzero1 collection stacks perfectly, here's my stack, i always change them around tho, but i get the most compliments on the bzero




love!!!


----------



## Love4H

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to get your opinions. I want a bracelet to stack with my love. I either want a cuff or another full Love. I don't know which. I thought of going for the full, but I have seen some pics where it looks like one bigger bracelet. Don't know if I would like that. And I know that the cuff doesn't stack perfectly. But I do like that it provides contrast. I especially think it might look nice on the back of the wrist where the opening of the cuff provides separation. I haven't tried both yet. But please tell me what you think.



I stack with other bracelets. I'm not into that only love bracelets stack trend. 

Here are some of my stacks. 

Diamond bracelet RG, Love YG with 4 diamonds, bracelet with diamonds RG, and Rolex DJ YG/SS. 






Another RG diamond bracelet, YG Love with diamonds, Rolex watch. 






YG diamond bracelet, YG love 4 diamonds, RG diamond bracelet.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I absolutely love your stacks!  Do you wear the diamond bracelets everyday, and if you don't mind me asking, who makes them.  They look custom.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Love4H said:


> I stack with other bracelets. I'm not into that only love bracelets stack trend.
> 
> Here are some of my stacks.
> 
> Diamond bracelet RG, Love YG with 4 diamonds, bracelet with diamonds RG, and Rolex DJ YG/SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another RG diamond bracelet, YG Love with diamonds, Rolex watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YG diamond bracelet, YG love 4 diamonds, RG diamond bracelet.



I tried to quote, hehe! Please see my post above.


----------



## lizz66

Love4H said:


> I stack with other bracelets. I'm not into that only love bracelets stack trend.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of my stacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond bracelet RG, Love YG with 4 diamonds, bracelet with diamonds RG, and Rolex DJ YG/SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another RG diamond bracelet, YG Love with diamonds, Rolex watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YG diamond bracelet, YG love 4 diamonds, RG diamond bracelet.




Love your bracelets!!! They all look so nice!!!! May I ask who makes your dbty?  I love it and have been looking for one like that with a thicker chain!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## gagabag

So I ended up buying WG with 4 diamonds over pink rainbow (at least for now) and I just got back from Melbourne. It beeped though as I went through the airport security which was a huge hassle because the lady just had no idea and made me strip all my jeweleries, belt, shoes etc. before eventually putting her wand all over me and finally agreed that it's the bracelet causing the beeping sound! Interestingly none of my other jeweleries never beeped before including my old YG love. Is there any way of not beeping? What do u ladies do? Anyway, here's a photo of this delinquent love &#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

Love4H said:


> I stack with other bracelets. I'm not into that only love bracelets stack trend.
> 
> Here are some of my stacks.
> 
> Diamond bracelet RG, Love YG with 4 diamonds, bracelet with diamonds RG, and Rolex DJ YG/SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another RG diamond bracelet, YG Love with diamonds, Rolex watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YG diamond bracelet, YG love 4 diamonds, RG diamond bracelet.


Beautiful stack.  Wow. Nice pieces.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

gagabag said:


> So I ended up buying WG with 4 diamonds over pink rainbow (at least for now) and I just got back from Melbourne. It beeped though as I went through the airport security which was a huge hassle because the lady just had no idea and made me strip all my jeweleries, belt, shoes etc. before eventually putting her wand all over me and finally agreed that it's the bracelet causing the beeping sound! Interestingly none of my other jeweleries never beeped before including my old YG love. Is there any way of not beeping? What do u ladies do? Anyway, here's a photo of this delinquent love &#128522;
> View attachment 2611930



It's a beauty! Sorry you had issues at the airport.


----------



## mcpro

Georgeous!!!


----------



## rm_petite

CatQueen said:


> It depends on which look you prefer. Do you like two love bracelets or do you like something different?
> 
> I love my love bracelet, and I always wanted another Cartier piece to go with my love. But I personally like something different, so I would get a JUC next.
> 
> Anyway, any piece you get from Cartier is stunning itself. There' no wrong choice.




Thank you! I will definitely try the combination both the love and JUC, then decide if I want it together or decide two love bracelet


----------



## squiva

Hi! Did the 1st versions of the love bracelet with diamonds (on the screws, not the pave) NOT have holes of the diamonds on the inside of the bracelet? Was there a redesign on the inside of the bracelet or the redesign ever done was just for the screw?

See photo:
plus.google.com/photos/recent?pid=6012446003402228626&oid=100038873605650250340


----------



## Stacey D

All these bracelets are stunning!


----------



## Love4H

Thank you, ladies, for your kind words! I'm in love with those bracelets!



lizz66 said:


> Love your bracelets!!! They all look so nice!!!! May I ask who makes your dbty?  I love it and have been looking for one like that with a thicker chain!  Thanks for sharing!!



Thank you! 

The dbty is by Gioielli Crivelli! I really don't see that brand often but it's often sold in Switzerland.


----------



## Love4H

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I absolutely love your stacks!  Do you wear the diamond bracelets everyday, and if you don't mind me asking, who makes them.  They look custom.



Thank you!

I don't wear them every day, obviously, it's too much for an office attire  But I wear them in evening and for weekends. 

The YG and RG diamond bangles are from Istanbul Grand Bazaar jewelry shop. That place is DIVINE for jewelry livers! Thousands of gorgeous stores with gorgeous jewelry. 
One of the RG is made by my cousin's jewelry brand. 
The dbty is Gioielli Crivelli.


----------



## vfckep

Wife's stack for Mother's Day.


----------



## AEM

Hello, I'm new to PurseForum! I am seriously considering buying a YG Love Bracelet, but just can't decide which size. I wonder if anyone could help me, advice would be much appreciated! At the widest part my bony wrist is 15cms. It narrows, that is where my wrist bump (bone?!) is that is 15cms. I feel I have tiny wrists, but can't decide between a 16 or 17. 
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## rm_petite

Hi, I have a tiny wrists as well. My advise is to try them both in a Cartier boutique that will definitely makes your decision.  I end getting the size 16cm, as much as I want the size 17cm for me to be able to slide it off easily to my wrist I did not take chance, it looks big on me  Good luck!
	

		
			
		

		
	








AEM said:


> Hello, I'm new to PurseForum! I am seriously considering buying a YG Love Bracelet, but just can't decide which size. I wonder if anyone could help me, advice would be much appreciated! At the widest part my bony wrist is 15cms. It narrows, that is where my wrist bump (bone?!) is that is 15cms. I feel I have tiny wrists, but can't decide between a 16 or 17.
> Thanks in advance xx


----------



## AEM

rm_petite said:


> Hi, I have a tiny wrists as well. My advise is to try them both in a Cartier boutique that will definitely makes your decision.  I end getting the size 16cm, as much as I want the size 17cm for me to be able to slide it off easily to my wrist I did not take chance, it looks big on me  Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2614991


Thankyou for your response! I keep looking at my wrist and thinking I'd need to go for the 16....I've never been able to find bracelets small enough till I bought my Tiffany Beads, which comes in different lengths. I wear the 18cm one 24/7, so want to wear a Love Bracelet alongside. 
Your bracelet is absolutely beautiful  X


----------



## DA Club

gagabag said:


> So I ended up buying WG with 4 diamonds over pink rainbow (at least for now) and I just got back from Melbourne. It beeped though as I went through the airport security which was a huge hassle because the lady just had no idea and made me strip all my jeweleries, belt, shoes etc. before eventually putting her wand all over me and finally agreed that it's the bracelet causing the beeping sound! Interestingly none of my other jeweleries never beeped before including my old YG love. Is there any way of not beeping? What do u ladies do? Anyway, here's a photo of this delinquent love &#128522;
> View attachment 2611930



Beautiful! There's threads here on how to avoid setting off the airport alarm. What's worked best for me is when I walk through I raise my hands up to my shoulder height so I'm bending my arms, so to speak. A couple of people had recommended that on this forum and it's worked for me ever since. I wear two loves and have not set off alarms in years (I fly about 2-4 times per a month, granted most airports now don't use the X-ray machine and use that body scan instead).


----------



## gagabag

DA Club said:


> Beautiful! There's threads here on how to avoid setting off the airport alarm. What's worked best for me is when I walk through I raise my hands up to my shoulder height so I'm bending my arms, so to speak. A couple of people had recommended that on this forum and it's worked for me ever since. I wear two loves and have not set off alarms in years (I fly about 2-4 times per a month, granted most airports now don't use the X-ray machine and use that body scan instead).



Thank you DA Club! I am flying to Chicago at the end of the month and I am seriously thinking of getting it off as I have  2 connecting flights just to get there and I am just not sure of the huge hassle. BUT I may try this bending the elbow trick and just risk it!


----------



## cartier_love

gagabag said:


> Thank you DA Club! I am flying to Chicago at the end of the month and I am seriously thinking of getting it off as I have 2 connecting flights just to get there and I am just not sure of the huge hassle. BUT I may try this bending the elbow trick and just risk it!


 
Just go through the body scanning machine. They'll see that you have metal on your wrist and let you go on. All the airports that I've been through lately have the body scanners.


----------



## gagabag

cartier_love said:


> Just go through the body scanning machine. They'll see that you have metal on your wrist and let you go on. All the airports that I've been through lately have the body scanners.



Thank you cartier love! I'm going to Chicago via LAX. Do both have these body scanners? Cheers!


----------



## Kfoorya2

My graduation gift, a YG cartier love bracelet! I am in love! I got it in a size 16 and it fits perfect.


----------



## Lots love

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2618063
> 
> 
> My graduation gift, a YG cartier love bracelet! I am in love! I got it in a size 16 and it fits perfect.



Congratulations on both it looks great on you


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Oh no... I think I've boarded the Love train! I'm deciding between the pink and white gold versions (no diamonds). 

White gold: most of my jewellery is WG or platinum, no issue with fading. However, does it look a bit "plain"?

Pink gold: I don't have any PG jewellery (apart from 1/3 of a ring - my Trinity!), the tone looks nice on my skin (pale, yellow undertones). However, has issue with the pink tone fading over time, also not sure whether PG will remain as classic as WG or YG. 

Opinions greatly appreciated! I am planning to try them both on this weekend. 

If anyone has both, I'd love to hear your thoughts on which has held up best after wearing both for a while!


----------



## Dode99

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2618063
> 
> 
> My graduation gift, a YG cartier love bracelet! I am in love! I got it in a size 16 and it fits perfect.



Congrats on your graduation and your Love. It looks amazing on you!


----------



## LDDChanel

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2618063
> 
> 
> My graduation gift, a YG cartier love bracelet! I am in love! I got it in a size 16 and it fits perfect.


Congratulations! It looks great for you.


----------



## 31ruedecambon

All beautiful.....Have any of you mixed your pink gold with your white or yellow gold ? I have a white gold LOVE.....husband bought me the rose gold BDB watch....thinking of exchanging it for the yellow gold though because I really only have white or yellow gold in my collection right now.. I feel like it looks great with the white gold but not so great with the yellow gold . Would love to see if any of you pull it off though because it is so pretty in the rose gold.


----------



## Lots love

I was wondering if anyone would like to share the pictures of there different loves they have not to many people show of there collection so I was wondering how many would like to share there pictures with us everyone talks about them not to many pictures though


----------



## schadenfreude

Lots love said:


> I was wondering if anyone would like to share the pictures of there different loves they have not to many people show of there collection so I was wondering how many would like to share there pictures with us everyone talks about them not to many pictures though




Sure... WG + YG bracelets, WG all diamond rings, regular and mini. Prized possessions!


----------



## schadenfreude

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Oh no... I think I've boarded the Love train! I'm deciding between the pink and white gold versions (no diamonds).
> 
> White gold: most of my jewellery is WG or platinum, no issue with fading. However, does it look a bit "plain"?
> 
> Pink gold: I don't have any PG jewellery (apart from 1/3 of a ring - my Trinity!), the tone looks nice on my skin (pale, yellow undertones). However, has issue with the pink tone fading over time, also not sure whether PG will remain as classic as WG or YG.
> 
> Opinions greatly appreciated! I am planning to try them both on this weekend.
> 
> If anyone has both, I'd love to hear your thoughts on which has held up best after wearing both for a while!



Yes, the WG can look a bit plain, I suppose... but given that most of your jewelry is WG/P, and you don't have any other PG pieces, I think you should stick with the WG. And don't worry, whenever it gets to looking a little dull, a quick buffing with a polishing cloth really brings it back to life.


----------



## gagabag

schadenfreude said:


> Yes, the WG can look a bit plain, I suppose... but given that most of your jewelry is WG/P, and you don't have any other PG pieces, I think you should stick with the WG. And don't worry, whenever it gets to looking a little dull, a quick buffing with a polishing cloth really brings it back to life.




This is the exact reason why I went for WG as well even though I was initially going for rainbow PG. I found it looking odd by itself amidst my other WG jeweleries. Maybe in combo it will look great! So now I have a legit excuse to get the PG too!


----------



## LVoeletters

schadenfreude said:


> Yes, the WG can look a bit plain, I suppose... but given that most of your jewelry is WG/P, and you don't have any other PG pieces, I think you should stick with the WG. And don't worry, whenever it gets to looking a little dull, a quick buffing with a polishing cloth really brings it back to life.




I love my pink gold love and it goes great with platinum


----------



## Lots love

I would love to see other people share pictures of there collection of love bracelets please share I thank the one person who did I look forward to seeing everyone else thank you for that


----------



## lizz66

My new love bracelet!! I bought it over the phone right before the price increase but had to guess on the sizing.  When I got it and tried it on, I thought I might need the bigger size as it fits great (can rotate it with force when it is down by the wrist) but my arm gets bigger quite quickly so I thought I would want to be able to push it up more.  After waiting 4 weeks, I finally went on holiday and go to visit a cartier. The next size was too big, could easily rotate (perhaps even on its own) and didn't feel as comfy.  So happy with my smaller but still not too tight bracelet.  Wore it today to work and didn't even bother me at all while I was on the computer!!


----------



## Lots love

Well it looks beautiful looks great thank you for sharing


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2622834
> 
> 
> My new love bracelet!! I bought it over the phone right before the price increase but had to guess on the sizing.  When I got it and tried it on, I thought I might need the bigger size as it fits great (can rotate it with force when it is down by the wrist) but my arm gets bigger quite quickly so I thought I would want to be able to push it up more.  After waiting 4 weeks, I finally went on holiday and go to visit a cartier. The next size was too big, could easily rotate (perhaps even on its own) and didn't feel as comfy.  So happy with my smaller but still not too tight bracelet.  Wore it today to work and didn't even bother me at all while I was on the computer!!



So happy it worked out. Enjoy!


----------



## uhpharm01

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2622834
> 
> 
> My new love bracelet!! I bought it over the phone right before the price increase but had to guess on the sizing.  When I got it and tried it on, I thought I might need the bigger size as it fits great (can rotate it with force when it is down by the wrist) but my arm gets bigger quite quickly so I thought I would want to be able to push it up more.  After waiting 4 weeks, I finally went on holiday and go to visit a cartier. The next size was too big, could easily rotate (perhaps even on its own) and didn't feel as comfy.  So happy with my smaller but still not too tight bracelet.  Wore it today to work and didn't even bother me at all while I was on the computer!!


Very Nice bracelet


----------



## yenskiboo

Here's my stack today!






And another LOL one I put together the other night as my reply to #armswag


----------



## Monaliceke

lizz66 said:


> View attachment 2622834
> 
> 
> My new love bracelet!! I bought it over the phone right before the price increase but had to guess on the sizing.  When I got it and tried it on, I thought I might need the bigger size as it fits great (can rotate it with force when it is down by the wrist) but my arm gets bigger quite quickly so I thought I would want to be able to push it up more.  After waiting 4 weeks, I finally went on holiday and go to visit a cartier. The next size was too big, could easily rotate (perhaps even on its own) and didn't feel as comfy.  So happy with my smaller but still not too tight bracelet.  Wore it today to work and didn't even bother me at all while I was on the computer!!


It looks lovely on you


----------



## Lots love

Ok well I can't wait I'm getting another love very soon I just don't know which to get either two yellow that I can have my pg in between them are just one yellow with four diamonds big decision to make any one who could help me decide between the two  choice I would greatly appreciate it please help


----------



## NSB

Lots love said:


> Ok well I can't wait I'm getting another love very soon I just don't know which to get either two yellow that I can have my pg in between them are just one yellow with four diamonds big decision to make any one who could help me decide between the two  choice I would greatly appreciate it please help


Do you think you would like wearing 3 loves together?  After obsessing over it, I just got my 2nd YG love. It has taken a little adjusting getting used to wearing 2. I love the 2 together but know that 3 wouldn't look good on me. Just something to consider.


----------



## Lots love

Yes I agree after looking at other people who had 3 I think 2 is enough what colors do u have


----------



## ChaneLisette

I just posted this in the VCA thread but I enjoy mixing my Love with my RG Perlée.


----------



## NSB

Lots love said:


> Yes I agree after looking at other people who had 3 I think 2 is enough what colors do u have


I have 2 YG.


----------



## lizz66

First time traveling with my love got me a pat down.   Ugh I hope the scanners at bigger airports don't stop me


----------



## Lots love

Here is my favorite stack today


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Can anyone post more pics of multiple loves, especially two. I want another and am looking for some inspiration.


----------



## Lots love

Same here me too I'm going to get yellow I looked at the White gold I didn't like the way it wears yellow and pink patina better


----------



## Lots love

Ok I like that look too as well as two pink look nice


----------



## LDDChanel

ChaneLisette said:


> I just posted this in the VCA thread but I enjoy mixing my Love with my RG Perlée.


So pretty!


----------



## LDDChanel

yenskiboo said:


> Here's my stack today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another LOL one I put together the other night as my reply to #armswag


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your stacks!


----------



## Dedestyle

yenskiboo said:


> Here's my stack today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another LOL one I put together the other night as my reply to #armswag


Just to beautiful. Are you loves the same size?


----------



## gertuine

Lots love said:


> Here is my favorite stack today



Love it! The stack is beautiful together, and the patina/scratches on your Love bracelet just give it SUCH great character!! 

wow~~


----------



## cartier_love

gagabag said:


> Thank you cartier love! I'm going to Chicago via LAX. Do both have these body scanners? Cheers!


 
I'm not positive but I haven't been to a major airport that doesn't have one of them. Most have the old metal detectors and the body scanners.


----------



## Dode99

yenskiboo said:


> Here's my stack today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another LOL one I put together the other night as my reply to #armswag



OMG I die! I love love love everything. You mix metals very well and everything looks fab on you! Great taste you have and hope you post more pics of your lovely stacks 33


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much I love my love more now than every I love the patina on it I think it looks better this way if that doesn't sound crazy


----------



## gertuine

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much I love my love more now than every I love the patina on it I think it looks better this way if that doesn't sound crazy



I don't think that sounds crazy at all!   In fact, I am the same.  For a brief time, when I have something new, I can admire the shiny & non-scratched surface.  But soon, I begin to feel it's too shiny & attention-getting  for being new (or rather, it is too loudly saying to the world "I'm still super new!").  

So, then I usually am eager for the scratches to appear to even out the shiny factor (they still shine, as yours so beautifully does, but of course in an entirely different way!).  I like that look a lot better.  

Your love bracelet is fabulous!! Enjoy it to the fullest & thanks for sharing the photo~~


----------



## Lots love

You are more than welcome &#128536; &#128537; you have a wonderful day


----------



## periogirl28

Has anyone bought the Rhodium plated WG LOVE without diamonds, what are the pro and cons please? My JuC is Rhodium plated and I am trying to decide on adding a LOVE.


----------



## Suzie

ChaneLisette said:


> I just posted this in the VCA thread but I enjoy mixing my Love with my RG Perlée.



Wow, so beautiful.


----------



## azniceskater1

I got my RG love last night!!


----------



## Lots love

It's looking amazing on you congratulations to you its such nice color isn't it wait till it gets the patina look you will love that


----------



## Lots love

This what I'm talking about isn't cool looking


----------



## NicoleLV

My bracelets have returned from being engraved and look great. The rose gold is brand new, but the whites had the rhodium dip and were also engraved. They look brand new and gorgeous!


----------



## Lots love

Oh they look beautiful


----------



## flowerboy

I thought only the diamond and colored stone white gold are rhodium plated not the white gold plain.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Lots love

No you are right the one with the diamond is rhodium  plated only that's why I didn't go with the white which I love it looks great on me put everything time you have to have re dipped and it cost a lot the plain one I don't like the way it patina


----------



## rm_petite

azniceskater1 said:


> I got my RG love last night!!




Lovely!


----------



## Lots love

So two people last night got the rose gold last night congratulations to you can't wait to see it


----------



## Chanelconvert

azniceskater1 said:


> I got my RG love last night!!



This is so beautiful. I love how it paired up with carnelian.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NicoleLV said:


> My bracelets have returned from being engraved and look great. The rose gold is brand new, but the whites had the rhodium dip and were also engraved. They look brand new and gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627903
> View attachment 2627904
> View attachment 2627905



So beautiful.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

A little sad. I don't care about the small scratches, but have two deeper ones now. Be careful with the pointy back of diamonds by the yard bracelets!


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> A little sad. I don't care about the small scratches, but have two deeper ones now. Be careful with the pointy back of diamonds by the yard bracelets!



Sorry to hear that Nikki.  I don't have a dbty bracelet but love the way they look.  Good to know they could put deep scratches on the love.  I am thinking about having my cuff engraved I think my sa said it is free within the first 90 days?  Does anyone know when they engrave it do they polish it without an additional charge?  Mine is yellow gold.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> Sorry to hear that Nikki.  I don't have a dbty bracelet but love the way they look.  Good to know they could put deep scratches on the love.  I am thinking about having my cuff engraved I think my sa said it is free within the first 90 days?  Does anyone know when they engrave it do they polish it without an additional charge?  Mine is yellow gold.



Ooh, I want to know too. Maybe they could polish mine too. Yeah. The diamonds are pointy on the back on the bezel. Thanks Smalls....first world problems...hehe!


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Ooh, I want to know too. Maybe they could polish mine too. Yeah. The diamonds are pointy on the back on the bezel.



Yes I am hoping this is the case and if so I plan to wear it a week or two short of the 90 day limit and then take it in so I get maximum wear time first. I may email my sa and ask him about if they will polish it and confirm the time limit for the free engraving.  I have a dbty necklace and that little diamond is very pokey on my neck


----------



## Caz71

NicoleLV said:


> My bracelets have returned from being engraved and look great. The rose gold is brand new, but the whites had the rhodium dip and were also engraved. They look brand new and gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627903
> View attachment 2627904
> View attachment 2627905



Wow the engraving looks amazing!


----------



## dochunnybunny

Love4H said:


> I stack with other bracelets. I'm not into that only love bracelets stack trend.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of my stacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Diamond bracelet RG, Love YG with 4 diamonds, bracelet with diamonds RG, and Rolex DJ YG/SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another RG diamond bracelet, YG Love with diamonds, Rolex watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YG diamond bracelet, YG love 4 diamonds, RG diamond bracelet.




Hi. Your stack is beautiful but may I please know the size of your Rolex. Is it a 31mm or 34mm. Thanks in advance!&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Eleonorah

My loves &#10084;&#10084;
The yg about 2 years old the rg I bought it last April before the increase &#128513;


----------



## Eleonorah

My rg although its size 17 same as my yg love, but I like to wear it solo


----------



## goldengirl123

Eleonorah said:


> My rg although its size 17 same as my yg love, but I like to wear it solo



I keep going back and forth on if I want a second YG or to get a PG to go with my YG love. Eleonorah, this combination on you makes me think a YG and PG is the way to go! Looks awesome!


----------



## LDDChanel

Eleonorah said:


> My loves &#10084;&#10084;
> The yg about 2 years old the rg I bought it last April before the increase &#128513;


They look great! Love the two on you. I got a second love in April as well and I've been wearing them together but have been on the fence about wearing solo as well. There's just something about a single love on it's own...


----------



## LDDChanel

I received a 2nd YG Love in April just before the price increase. I have my first Love engraved with my son's initials and birth date and I'm planning to engrave my second with our baby's info (I'm due in a few weeks). Here are some action shots of my two Love's together. 

I was inspired by the way Kortney Kardashian's wears her 2 YG Loves. I'm still getting used to wearing the two together. Part of me wants to switch one to each hand because I still really love the way a single Love bracelet looks on its own.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

goldengirl123 said:


> i keep going back and forth on if i want a second yg or to get a pg to go with my yg love. Eleonorah, this combination on you makes me think a yg and pg is the way to go! Looks awesome!



+1


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I went to the boutique in Dallas to drop off my love for engraving. The mall was open and I assumed Cartier would be. They were closed.


----------



## Eleonorah

goldengirl123 said:


> I keep going back and forth on if I want a second YG or to get a PG to go with my YG love. Eleonorah, this combination on you makes me think a YG and PG is the way to go! Looks awesome!





To be honest I like the look of 2 yg and also the rg with yg looks great. The reason why I get the rg is I like rg and I have many jewelry in rg so I can wear my rg love whenever I wear my rg jewelry  I was thinking of getting the wg but I think if I will buy it I will have the one with 4 diamonds 



GL in your purchase


----------



## Eleonorah

LDDChanel said:


> I received a 2nd YG Love in April just before the price increase. I have my first Love engraved with my son's initials and birth date and I'm planning to engrave my second with our baby's info (I'm due in a few weeks). Here are some action shots of my two Love's together.
> 
> I was inspired by the way Kortney Kardashian's wears her 2 YG Loves. I'm still getting used to wearing the two together. Part of me wants to switch one to each hand because I still really love the way a single Love bracelet looks on its own.





OMG they look fab, Congrats I think this is the best combination I luv it


----------



## Eleonorah

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I went to the boutique in Dallas to drop off my love for engraving. The mall was open and I assumed Cartier would be. They were closed.



 

Oh, That's weird!! You may check the opening hours for Cartier next time
 

Do you know how long it takes to engraving? Because I'm thinking to have mine done next week​


----------



## LDDChanel

Eleonorah said:


> OMG they look fab, Congrats I think this is the best combination I luv it


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Eleonorah said:


> Oh, That's weird!! You may check the opening hours for Cartier next time
> 
> 
> Do you know how long it takes to engraving? Because I'm thinking to have mine done next week​



Yea, I definitely should have checked. I am sorry, I don't know how long it takes. I am curious to know too, maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## NicoleLV

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yea, I definitely should have checked. I am sorry, I don't know how long it takes. I am curious to know too, maybe someone else will chime in.




Hey guys! It took 12 days for mine. I am in SF though and they send them to NYC to be done. Maybe if you're closer to NY it won't take as long?!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NicoleLV said:


> Hey guys! It took 12 days for mine. I am in SF though and they send them to NYC to be done. Maybe if you're closer to NY it won't take as long?!



Thanks! Not too bad at all.


----------



## dialv

LDDChanel said:


> I received a 2nd YG Love in April just before the price increase. I have my first Love engraved with my son's initials and birth date and I'm planning to engrave my second with our baby's info (I'm due in a few weeks). Here are some action shots of my two Love's together.
> 
> I was inspired by the way Kortney Kardashian's wears her 2 YG Loves. I'm still getting used to wearing the two together. Part of me wants to switch one to each hand because I still really love the way a single Love bracelet looks on its own.



Love your combo, I too was inspired by Kourtney K. I love the feel of two on, the weight of them feels lux. Congrats on the upcoming baby!!


----------



## LDDChanel

NicoleLV said:


> Hey guys! It took 12 days for mine. I am in SF though and they send them to NYC to be done. Maybe if you're closer to NY it won't take as long?!


When I had mine engraved it took less than two weeks. I think they usually say 10-14 days. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## LDDChanel

dialv said:


> Love your combo, I too was inspired by Kourtney K. I love the feel of two on, the weight of them feels lux. Congrats on the upcoming baby!!


Thanks so much! Getting used to the feel of two definitely takes a bit of time but is very luxe


----------



## Lovefour

LDDChanel said:


> I received a 2nd YG Love in April just before the price increase. I have my first Love engraved with my son's initials and birth date and I'm planning to engrave my second with our baby's info (I'm due in a few weeks). Here are some action shots of my two Love's together.
> 
> I was inspired by the way Kortney Kardashian's wears her 2 YG Loves. I'm still getting used to wearing the two together. Part of me wants to switch one to each hand because I still really love the way a single Love bracelet looks on its own.


Are they both the new system? I think I want another one but then I worry about the heat and comfort. They are heavy and my wrists swell in the heat. I love the look of 2 ygs!! Looks great!


----------



## NSB

I just got my 2nd YG Love a few weeks ago. I got my 1st Love in April 2013. I agree with LDDChanel about taking time to get used to wearing 2. I am loving the 2 together. The screws on my 1st bracelet kept coming loose which has been an on & off problem but having the 2nd bracelet made it worse. The screws on the new bracelet have  remained tight. It makes me wonder if the newer versions have been improved. I got nervous so I had my husband put the purple Locktite on the screws in my 1st bracelet. So far so good. The screws have stayed tight.


----------



## LDDChanel

Lovefour said:


> Are they both the new system? I think I want another one but then I worry about the heat and comfort. They are heavy and my wrists swell in the heat. I love the look of 2 ygs!! Looks great!


Both of mine are the new system. I was on the fence about the sizing before I bought the 2nd because when I bought my 1st I always had it in the back of my mind that I should have gotten a bigger size. Both of mine are size 17's but I tried on 18s and 19s before making the decision to go with the 17s. I was a bit worried about the heat too but I feel like I have enough room with both of them... I'll let you know in July/August if that changes though  LOL


----------



## LDDChanel

NSB said:


> I just got my 2nd YG Love a few weeks ago. I got my 1st Love in April 2013. I agree with LDDChanel about taking time to get used to wearing 2. I am loving the 2 together. The screws on my 1st bracelet kept coming loose which has been an on & off problem but having the 2nd bracelet made it worse. The screws on the new bracelet have  remained tight. It makes me wonder if the newer versions have been improved. I got nervous so I had my husband put the purple Locktite on the screws in my 1st bracelet. So far so good. The screws have stayed tight.


Ugh! That's so annoying about the screws on your 1st love. I've been lucky that so far I haven't had any problems with the screws (knock on wood...). I agree with you that it seems like they've made some changes to the newer ones so this doesn't happen as much. I hope the Locktite works!


----------



## katie09

A question for you ladies:
How many generations of screw systems / locking mechanisms are there?

The 1. generation is where the screws come completely loose.
The 2. generation is where one screw is attached to each halves (which many of you have had problems with, as in the the screws loosens and the bracelet falls off)

My question is: is there a 3. generation, where they have fixed the problems with the 2. generation bracelets?

I don't dare buy one until I know Cartier has done something to fix the problem.


----------



## lizz66

katie09 said:


> A question for you ladies:
> 
> How many generations of screw systems / locking mechanisms are there?
> 
> 
> 
> The 1. generation is where the screws come completely loose.
> 
> The 2. generation is where one screw is attached to each halves (which many of you have had problems with, as in the the screws loosens and the bracelet falls off)
> 
> 
> 
> My question is: is there a 3. generation, where they have fixed the problems with the 2. generation bracelets?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't dare buy one until I know Cartier has done something to fix the problem.




Someone who visited an Asian store said there is a third screw system but I have never heard about it and asked three cartier stores in the states.  I also called corporate and they said they are constantly make revisions to the bracelets to make it better.  I bought a new bracelet three weeks ago and the SA out it in for me (no glue) and it has not loosened at all!


----------



## Lovefour

LDDChanel said:


> Both of mine are the new system. I was on the fence about the sizing before I bought the 2nd because when I bought my 1st I always had it in the back of my mind that I should have gotten a bigger size. Both of mine are size 17's but I tried on 18s and 19s before making the decision to go with the 17s. I was a bit worried about the heat too but I feel like I have enough room with both of them... I'll let you know in July/August if that changes though  LOL


I am in the exact situation my 17 fits perfect and I think should I have bought an 18 if I wanted to wear 2. Yes keep me posted about how they feel in the heat because we plan on moving next year to South Carolina and with the humidity I worry!


----------



## lhyannn

My rose gold love bracelet with 4 diamonds...birthday present from my parents on my 21st. Pair it with the diamond rings that were hand-me-downs from my mom  (taken awhile ago as still I had my christmas nails with snow flakes on them )


----------



## LVoeletters

lhyannn said:


> My rose gold love bracelet with 4 diamonds...birthday present from my parents on my 21st. Pair it with the diamond rings that were hand-me-downs from my mom  (taken awhile ago as still I had my christmas nails with snow flakes on them )




Love this! I really regret not getting the 4 diamond one


----------



## NSB

LDDChanel said:


> Ugh! That's so annoying about the screws on your 1st love. I've been lucky that so far I haven't had any problems with the screws (knock on wood...). I agree with you that it seems like they've made some changes to the newer ones so this doesn't happen as much. I hope the Locktite works!


Have you layered any other bracelets with your 2 loves? I like how Daphne Oz on The Chew layers a few dainty bracelets with her 2 loves but my 2nd is so new. I don't want the extra scratches yet


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lhyannn said:


> My rose gold love bracelet with 4 diamonds...birthday present from my parents on my 21st. Pair it with the diamond rings that were hand-me-downs from my mom  (taken awhile ago as still I had my christmas nails with snow flakes on them )



Beautiful and I love your nails.


----------



## flowerboy

Can anybody tell me about how long it takes to get scratches on their bracelet or how long it took you to get over getting them.  I would assume the first scratches are the worst and as you get more you tend to embrace them.  It is  that in between phase that is torture.


----------



## NSB

flowerboy said:


> Can anybody tell me about how long it takes to get scratches on their bracelet or how long it took you to get over getting them.  I would assume the first scratches are the worst and as you get more you tend to embrace them.  It is  that in between phase that is torture.


I was so upset when my 1st Love got scratches. I just got my 2nd Love  3 weeks ago & I already have some very fine scratches but I am much less bothered  by them this time!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

flowerboy said:


> Can anybody tell me about how long it takes to get scratches on their bracelet or how long it took you to get over getting them.  I would assume the first scratches are the worst and as you get more you tend to embrace them.  It is  that in between phase that is torture.



It took only days to get the first few scratches. I don't mind the superficial ones so much. It is really inevitable for jewelry worn 24/7. I will say the bracelet still looks shiny and pretty with the scratches. But I have had mine since this April, love it and planning on another.


----------



## lhyannn

flowerboy said:


> Can anybody tell me about how long it takes to get scratches on their bracelet or how long it took you to get over getting them.  I would assume the first scratches are the worst and as you get more you tend to embrace them.  It is  that in between phase that is torture.



Basically took me an hour or two...and yes the first few scratches were the worst. However your "immune system" will gradually build up (took me two days) then you'll start to go like meh it's ok. Now I kinda like the look of it. You can always bring it to cartier and get it polished again but that will scrape a very thin layer off the bracelet and it will no longer feel the same


----------



## LVoeletters

flowerboy said:


> Can anybody tell me about how long it takes to get scratches on their bracelet or how long it took you to get over getting them.  I would assume the first scratches are the worst and as you get more you tend to embrace them.  It is  that in between phase that is torture.



The first scratch always happens during that instantaneous second you forget about the euphoria of your new bracelet, after you take the initial pictures such and then open a door or close your laptop lol


The best way to protect it is not layer and wear a sweat band over when you're running around the house or working out, but the bangle is meant to be worn down and look like it's been on you all your life, however I too cringe whenever I see scratches and I do get upset but I think there's a point where you let it go and just embrace the scratches while being conscious of what's on your wrist during activities


----------



## LVoeletters

lhyannn said:


> Basically took me an hour or two...and yes the first few scratches were the worst. However your "immune system" will gradually build up (took me two days) then you'll start to go like meh it's ok. Now I kinda like the look of it. You can always bring it to cartier and get it polished again but that will scrape a very thin layer off the bracelet and it will no longer feel the same



Why doesn't it feel the same after you get it polished??


----------



## LVoeletters

flowerboy said:


> Can anybody tell me about how long it takes to get scratches on their bracelet or how long it took you to get over getting them.  I would assume the first scratches are the worst and as you get more you tend to embrace them.  It is  that in between phase that is torture.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is almost 2 years, a good cleaning makes it shine right back up just used their cleaning solution and tooth brush


----------



## flowerboy

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2635565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is almost 2 years, a good cleaning makes it shine right back up just used their cleaning solution and tooth brush


Wow looks brand new. You must be really careful.


----------



## LVoeletters

flowerboy said:


> Wow looks brand new. You must be really careful.




I honestly don't give it special attention- I've been layering like crazy even with an eternity bangle that's too big (I realize AFTER I COME HOME WITH IT) so it has been scratching my love, it looked even better before I brought that baby home. I've been layering more and more to keep buffers in between but I think I will have to bite the bullet one day and redo the whole setting. So I guess in that case I do keep the love in mind, while I don't baby it like crazy I try to prevent damage if I know I can prevent it ie buffer bracelets


----------



## NicoleLV

flowerboy said:


> Can anybody tell me about how long it takes to get scratches on their bracelet or how long it took you to get over getting them.  I would assume the first scratches are the worst and as you get more you tend to embrace them.  It is  that in between phase that is torture.




It probably took me about two weeks to scratch my first one. I was SO upset!! I am kinda OCD with taking good care of my belongings and housekeeping. I immediately jumped on here and read about people scratching theirs. It is what it is and gives it character. It's unrealistic to wear something 24/7 and expect it to stay perfect. Since then I've bought two more and I wear a sweatband around them when I workout and clean. It def helps!


----------



## Kitty S.

Oh I would love to get a love bracelet, but my DH is not the romantic type &#128533; He would be happy to pay the bill, but that seems to diminish the meaning of this bracelet. What do you think? Did you have to convert/persuade yours? &#128523;


----------



## Caz71

I wouldnt mind as long as I got the love!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Kitty S. said:


> Oh I would love to get a love bracelet, but my DH is not the romantic type &#128533; He would be happy to pay the bill, but that seems to diminish the meaning of this bracelet. What do you think? Did you have to convert/persuade yours? &#128523;




Maybe make a nice night of it, go to dinner do romantic activities and go buy it together?


----------



## LDDChanel

NSB said:


> Have you layered any other bracelets with your 2 loves? I like how Daphne Oz on The Chew layers a few dainty bracelets with her 2 loves but my 2nd is so new. I don't want the extra scratches yet



I used to layer a Hermes clic clac and some dainty gold bracelets (a pearls by the yard Tiffany bracelet, Maya Brenner initial bracelet and evil eye bracelet) when I just wore the one but the thinner bracelets left some scratches on my Love. Since my 2nd Love is so new I just can't bring myself to stack yet. I'm sure once it gets some scratches on it I'll be more relaxed about it. Lol


----------



## Kfoorya2

Hey everyone! I just got the YG love bracelet less than a month ago as my graduation gift from my Aunt and already thinking of getting myself another one. However I was thinking of getting a cuff just in case I don't want to wear 2 love bracelets 24/7. I tried a cuff today at the boutique with my bracelet it looked great! So does anyone have the love cuff and what's your thought about it!? Does anyone wear a cuff and a bracelet together and how do they feel about it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NYTexan

flowerboy said:


> Can anybody tell me about how long it takes to get scratches on their bracelet or how long it took you to get over getting them.  I would assume the first scratches are the worst and as you get more you tend to embrace them.  It is  that in between phase that is torture.


I wear mine with my Cartier watch...it probably scratched the first day I got it. I am definitely more careful with my VCA pieces because they scratch so easily but the love I wear stacked everyday with other bracelets so I don't even think about the scratches. I think in this case to wear in your bracelet is sort of the whole concept. It is locked onto your wrist to be worn daily. Try not to worry about it...scratches are inevitable...I also think when they look super shiny they seem too perfect and perhaps a reproduction.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

i got my first love bracelet today! 
my husband has been wanting to get it for me as my new mommy present (I am having twin girls in about 4-5 weeks) so we went to get sized today while we were in NJ (short hills).  I always thought I wanted yellow gold but the rose gold really looked so much better on my skin tone and I like how is only slightly more pink than the regular yellow.  My husband was sold on it, he loves the look, so when he realized tax is less than nyc, he bought it!

So I am the proud owner of a 4 diamond Rose Gold Love bracelet! I was looking at the regular one, until my husband said the 4 diamond would be more meaningful since it will be one diamond for each member of our new family of 4!  

I will post pics when I officially receive it in July....I am not allowed to look at it or wear it until after I have the babies...this is torture!!!!  I know this post is useless without pics but I am just so excited lol!!!

the SA gave use a nice bottle of cartier champagne to save for after I give birth, which they didn't even give us when we bought my engagement ring or wedding bands in NYC.  I think I will travel out to short hills for all future cartier purchases now


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Aww! Great story and congratulations. How exciting on all fronts!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i got my first love bracelet today!
> my husband has been wanting to get it for me as my new mommy present (I am having twin girls in about 4-5 weeks) so we went to get sized today while we were in NJ (short hills).  I always thought I wanted yellow gold but the rose gold really looked so much better on my skin tone and I like how is only slightly more pink than the regular yellow.  My husband was sold on it, he loves the look, so when he realized tax is less than nyc, he bought it!
> 
> So I am the proud owner of a 4 diamond Rose Gold Love bracelet! I was looking at the regular one, until my husband said the 4 diamond would be more meaningful since it will be one diamond for each member of our new family of 4!
> 
> I will post pics when I officially receive it in July....I am not allowed to look at it or wear it until after I have the babies...this is torture!!!!  I know this post is useless without pics but I am just so excited lol!!!
> 
> the SA gave use a nice bottle of cartier champagne to save for after I give birth, which they didn't even give us when we bought my engagement ring or wedding bands in NYC.  I think I will travel out to short hills for all future cartier purchases now



What a sweet story! Congrats on your new bracelet and the twins. How exciting!


----------



## smalls

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i got my first love bracelet today!
> my husband has been wanting to get it for me as my new mommy present (I am having twin girls in about 4-5 weeks) so we went to get sized today while we were in NJ (short hills).  I always thought I wanted yellow gold but the rose gold really looked so much better on my skin tone and I like how is only slightly more pink than the regular yellow.  My husband was sold on it, he loves the look, so when he realized tax is less than nyc, he bought it!
> 
> So I am the proud owner of a 4 diamond Rose Gold Love bracelet! I was looking at the regular one, until my husband said the 4 diamond would be more meaningful since it will be one diamond for each member of our new family of 4!
> 
> I will post pics when I officially receive it in July....I am not allowed to look at it or wear it until after I have the babies...this is torture!!!!  I know this post is useless without pics but I am just so excited lol!!!
> 
> the SA gave use a nice bottle of cartier champagne to save for after I give birth, which they didn't even give us when we bought my engagement ring or wedding bands in NYC.  I think I will travel out to short hills for all future cartier purchases now



that is an awesome story!  I bet the bracelet is gorgeous!  Congrats on the soon to arrive twins.  I love the idea of the 4 diamonds representing the 4 in your family that was very thoughtful of your dh.


----------



## flowerboy

Really nice can't wait to see pics


----------



## aramos

Hi. I have recently been looking for Cartier Love Bracelet alternatives and came across the Cartier Tri-color Gold Love Trinity Crossover Bracelet. It seems to be a model that came out at or around 1995. It screws on like the Love bracelet and has tri-color cross over details (see pic). I was wondering if anyone had more information about the model and any pictures of the bracelet on their wrist. Thanks!


----------



## NicoleLV

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i got my first love bracelet today!
> my husband has been wanting to get it for me as my new mommy present (I am having twin girls in about 4-5 weeks) so we went to get sized today while we were in NJ (short hills).  I always thought I wanted yellow gold but the rose gold really looked so much better on my skin tone and I like how is only slightly more pink than the regular yellow.  My husband was sold on it, he loves the look, so when he realized tax is less than nyc, he bought it!
> 
> So I am the proud owner of a 4 diamond Rose Gold Love bracelet! I was looking at the regular one, until my husband said the 4 diamond would be more meaningful since it will be one diamond for each member of our new family of 4!
> 
> I will post pics when I officially receive it in July....I am not allowed to look at it or wear it until after I have the babies...this is torture!!!!  I know this post is useless without pics but I am just so excited lol!!!
> 
> the SA gave use a nice bottle of cartier champagne to save for after I give birth, which they didn't even give us when we bought my engagement ring or wedding bands in NYC.  I think I will travel out to short hills for all future cartier purchases now




Love, love, love!!!


----------



## dialv

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i got my first love bracelet today!
> my husband has been wanting to get it for me as my new mommy present (I am having twin girls in about 4-5 weeks) so we went to get sized today while we were in NJ (short hills).  I always thought I wanted yellow gold but the rose gold really looked so much better on my skin tone and I like how is only slightly more pink than the regular yellow.  My husband was sold on it, he loves the look, so when he realized tax is less than nyc, he bought it!
> 
> So I am the proud owner of a 4 diamond Rose Gold Love bracelet! I was looking at the regular one, until my husband said the 4 diamond would be more meaningful since it will be one diamond for each member of our new family of 4!
> 
> I will post pics when I officially receive it in July....I am not allowed to look at it or wear it until after I have the babies...this is torture!!!!  I know this post is useless without pics but I am just so excited lol!!!
> the SA gave use a nice bottle of cartier champagne to save for after I give birth, which they didn't even give us when we bought my engagement ring or wedding bands in NYC.  I think I will travel out to short hills for all future cartier purchases now



So happy for you.  Great all around news! Congrats on the twins.


----------



## Kitty S.

Caz71 said:


> I wouldnt mind as long as I got the love!!






LVoeletters said:


> Maybe make a nice night of it, go to dinner do romantic activities and go buy it together?


Great idea, but may have to wait till kids are off to college for that...



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i got my first love bracelet today!
> my husband has been wanting to get it for me as my new mommy present (I  am having twin girls in about 4-5 weeks) so we went to get sized today  while we were in NJ (short hills).  I always thought I wanted yellow  gold but the rose gold really looked so much better on my skin tone and I  like how is only slightly more pink than the regular yellow.  My  husband was sold on it, he loves the look, so when he realized tax is  less than nyc, he bought it!
> 
> So I am the proud owner of a 4 diamond Rose Gold Love bracelet! I was  looking at the regular one, until my husband said the 4 diamond would be  more meaningful since it will be one diamond for each member of our new  family of 4!
> 
> I will post pics when I officially receive it in July....I am not  allowed to look at it or wear it until after I have the babies...this is  torture!!!!  I know this post is useless without pics but I am just so  excited lol!!!
> 
> the SA gave use a nice bottle of cartier champagne to save for after I  give birth, which they didn't even give us when we bought my engagement  ring or wedding bands in NYC.  I think I will travel out to short hills  for all future cartier purchases now


Echoing what has been said: great story! Enjoy the arrival of the twins and the the love bracelet!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I dropped off my bracelet today for engraving. I will post pics when I get it back. I wanted to try on the cuff, they only had white gold 19. They seem to be so limited on cuff sizes every time I go in.

It feels weird not having it on!


----------



## LDDChanel

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i got my first love bracelet today!
> my husband has been wanting to get it for me as my new mommy present (I am having twin girls in about 4-5 weeks) so we went to get sized today while we were in NJ (short hills).  I always thought I wanted yellow gold but the rose gold really looked so much better on my skin tone and I like how is only slightly more pink than the regular yellow.  My husband was sold on it, he loves the look, so when he realized tax is less than nyc, he bought it!
> 
> So I am the proud owner of a 4 diamond Rose Gold Love bracelet! I was looking at the regular one, until my husband said the 4 diamond would be more meaningful since it will be one diamond for each member of our new family of 4!
> 
> I will post pics when I officially receive it in July....I am not allowed to look at it or wear it until after I have the babies...this is torture!!!!  I know this post is useless without pics but I am just so excited lol!!!
> 
> the SA gave use a nice bottle of cartier champagne to save for after I give birth, which they didn't even give us when we bought my engagement ring or wedding bands in NYC.  I think I will travel out to short hills for all future cartier purchases now


Congrats!!!! That's so exciting! And good luck with everything! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## etk123

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i got my first love bracelet today!
> my husband has been wanting to get it for me as my new mommy present (I am having twin girls in about 4-5 weeks) so we went to get sized today while we were in NJ (short hills).  I always thought I wanted yellow gold but the rose gold really looked so much better on my skin tone and I like how is only slightly more pink than the regular yellow.  My husband was sold on it, he loves the look, so when he realized tax is less than nyc, he bought it!
> 
> So I am the proud owner of a 4 diamond Rose Gold Love bracelet! I was looking at the regular one, until my husband said the 4 diamond would be more meaningful since it will be one diamond for each member of our new family of 4!
> 
> I will post pics when I officially receive it in July....I am not allowed to look at it or wear it until after I have the babies...this is torture!!!!  I know this post is useless without pics but I am just so excited lol!!!
> 
> the SA gave use a nice bottle of cartier champagne to save for after I give birth, which they didn't even give us when we bought my engagement ring or wedding bands in NYC.  I think I will travel out to short hills for all future cartier purchases now



Congratulations on your new bracelet and your twin girls!!!!! So exciting!!! I have twins too, it's the most magical thing you can imagine!! Best of luck!


----------



## Nikki_

Hi,

I have a question regarding Cartier's Love Charity Bracelets on silk. (2 hoops)

Are they supposed to be oval in shape like the Love bracelets? 

I have the Trinity on silk and they appear to be circular. 

I recently purchased one from consignment and it's fully hallmarked, the oval shape just threw me off a bit.

Excuse my ignorance. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blanterns

Planning on getting one. I'm just wondering how tight you wear yours? Do you wear it to shower or take it to the beach?


----------



## LVoeletters

Blanterns said:


> Planning on getting one. I'm just wondering how tight you wear yours? Do you wear it to shower or take it to the beach?




I wear the smallest size and it goes down a 1/3 or a little less than half way down my wrist. For me I couldn't have asked for a more perfect size. You are meant to live in the bracelet so yes showering and such is fine. If you're really worried about hard water there are filter attachments for your shower head. I have taken it to the beach and I've even hiked in it. Only time I've taken it off has been for martial arts or rock climbing to not scratch or damage it.


----------



## Blanterns

LVoeletters said:


> I wear the smallest size and it goes down a 1/3 or a little less than half way down my wrist. For me I couldn't have asked for a more perfect size. You are meant to live in the bracelet so yes showering and such is fine. If you're really worried about hard water there are filter attachments for your shower head. I have taken it to the beach and I've even hiked in it. Only time I've taken it off has been for martial arts or rock climbing to not scratch or damage it.




Thank you for responding  I hope I'd be able to get one soon (after spending the budget on a chanel) fingers crossed! ;D


----------



## Suns123

I need your help ladies on the sizing , My wrist measures 6 in on a tape measure. What do you think will be the size that will work best? Thank you!!! :  )


----------



## bex285

lhyannn said:


> My rose gold love bracelet with 4 diamonds...birthday present from my parents on my 21st. Pair it with the diamond rings that were hand-me-downs from my mom  (taken awhile ago as still I had my christmas nails with snow flakes on them )


Adore this combo, all beautiful. And love the nails


----------



## cartier_love

Suns123 said:


> I need your help ladies on the sizing , My wrist measures 6 in on a tape measure. What do you think will be the size that will work best? Thank you!!! : )


 
That's 15cm so if you want a tight fit go with a 16 or loser fit with a 17. I think 17 would be best.


----------



## Suns123

cartier_love said:


> That's 15cm so if you want a tight fit go with a 16 or loser fit with a 17. I think 17 would be best.



Thank you! : )


----------



## Nymf

agreed, my wrist also measures 15cm and I got the 17 which fits perfectly! 

I got my first love bracelet this weekend for my birthday (yellow gold) and I can't stop looking at it, it's so shiny and pretty


----------



## Caz71

Nymf said:


> agreed, my wrist also measures 15cm and I got the 17 which fits perfectly!
> 
> I got my first love bracelet this weekend for my birthday (yellow gold) and I can't stop looking at it, it's so shiny and pretty



Pix please!!!!  Do u have big hands. My wrist is same but I have baby hands. I reckon 17 would look big on me


----------



## Suns123

Nymf said:


> agreed, my wrist also measures 15cm and I got the 17 which fits perfectly!
> 
> I got my first love bracelet this weekend for my birthday (yellow gold) and I can't stop looking at it, it's so shiny and pretty




Thank you ! Will get 17 then ; )!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Suns123 said:


> Thank you ! Will get 17 then ; )!!!



I also have a 6 inch/15 cm wrist and the 17 (cuff) is a perfect fit. I prefer bracelets to be a little snug too, can't stand it when they slide around!


----------



## Nymf

Here it is &#128149;


----------



## uhpharm01

Nymf said:


> Here it is &#128149;



Beautiful


----------



## LDDChanel

Nymf said:


> Here it is &#128149;


It looks beautiful! Congrats


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Nymf said:


> Here it is &#128149;



Lovely...I never get tired of Love pics.


----------



## flowerboy

Love the love


----------



## Nymf

Thanks &#128536;


----------



## Caz71

My hubby saw a real one on a person. The yg was pretty faded. She has worn it for a few years. Hubby thinks u could see silver underneath. I def thought its real.she purchased fm Cartier Uk. Is the colour supposed to fade abit. That is my question? Omg he called it a mans bracelet! I said her size looked like an 18. Do the circle imprints get bigger as the sizes go up?


----------



## radio_shrink

Caz71 said:


> My hubby saw a real one on a person. The yg was pretty faded. She has worn it for a few years. Hubby thinks u could see silver underneath. I def thought its real.she purchased fm Cartier Uk. Is the colour supposed to fade abit. That is my question? Omg he called it a mans bracelet! I said her size looked like an 18. Do the circle imprints get bigger as the sizes go up?



THey don't get bigger, just spread further apart. The color I guess "fades" in the sense that it becomes scratched, and the scratches make it look less shiny. If it was turning silver and had larger than normal screw motifs, it may have been fake. BTW it was designed as a unisex bracelet.


----------



## Blanterns

Just got my RG love with diamonds


----------



## gertuine

Blanterns said:


> Just got my RG love with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2649289



So lovely!! You wear it well~

Enjoy it to the fullest


----------



## LVoeletters

Blanterns said:


> Just got my RG love with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2649289




Loooooooooove the color AND the fit on you!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> My hubby saw a real one on a person. The yg was pretty faded. She has worn it for a few years. Hubby thinks u could see silver underneath. I def thought its real.she purchased fm Cartier Uk. Is the colour supposed to fade abit. That is my question? Omg he called it a mans bracelet! I said her size looked like an 18. Do the circle imprints get bigger as the sizes go up?



If it was a few years and super faded maybe it wasn't real because mine is still pretty shiny.

As it was said previously it's supposed to be a unisex bracelet. I think the rosegold on me made it more feminine but originally I was going to go with the yellow gold.


----------



## einseine

Blanterns said:


> Just got my RG love with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2649289



  It looks really great on you!  Congrats!
I wish mine was the RG one with diamonds...
I really feel the WG Love is more difficult to mix...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Blanterns said:


> Just got my RG love with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2649289



Beautiful. The rose looks lovely on you.


----------



## Caz71

Love with the diamonds. Is it a size 16?


----------



## Caz71

Yes hubby meant the size was a men size. It was right up her arm. It looked pretty faded.


----------



## Caz71

Im getting more inpatient. Must visit the store soon!! Im chicken... ;(


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

The pics makes me miss my bracelet. :cry: Hurry up Cartier.


----------



## Blanterns

gertuine said:


> So lovely!! You wear it well~
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it to the fullest







LVoeletters said:


> Loooooooooove the color AND the fit on you!!!




Thank you!!


----------



## Blanterns

einseine said:


> It looks really great on you!  Congrats!
> 
> I wish mine was the RG one with diamonds...
> 
> I really feel the WG Love is more difficult to mix...




Thank you  WG maybe a little more difficult to mix but it looks effortlessly elegant!! It's worth it you know  lol



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful. The rose looks lovely on you.




Thank you!!


----------



## Blanterns

Caz71 said:


> Love with the diamonds. Is it a size 16?




Yes it is!!


----------



## Suzie

Blanterns said:


> Just got my RG love with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2649289



Congratulations, it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## LDDChanel

Blanterns said:


> Just got my RG love with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2649289


It looks great! Congrats!


----------



## atomgrrl

Hello, I'm hoping you LOVE experts can help. I just bought this Cartier Love from a reputable eBay seller and want to make sure it's authentic within the 14-day return. I took it to Cartier in NYC and they wouldn't authenticate saying that's against their policy. And the authenticate this jewelry thread doesn't seem very active. The bracelet is from 2011 -- hopefully others on this forum can help determine: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201101178806

Thank you!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Hi everyone!  Bought my love bracelet in April right before the price increase and I am happy to let everyone know that the screw has not budged at all since the SA put it on.  He didn't use any glue or anything. So for those who are nervous of the new screw system, it seems they fixed the issues.


----------



## NSB

KensingtonUK said:


> Hi everyone!  Bought my love bracelet in April right before the price increase and I am happy to let everyone know that the screw has not budged at all since the SA put it on.  He didn't use any glue or anything. So for those who are nervous of the new screw system, it seems they fixed the issues.


I also got a 2nd love in May & the screws have stayed tight. However, my 1st love that I got in April 2013 kept coming loose so I had to use the purple loctite on it.


----------



## erinrose

I just got my first Cartier pieces, the love ring and baby love bracelet all in yellow gold. Now I want more, never realized how addicting Cartier is!


----------



## Kfoorya2

erinrose said:


> I just got my first Cartier pieces, the love ring and baby love bracelet all in yellow gold. Now I want more, never realized how addicting Cartier is!





Congrats on your new Cartier additions! 


Indeed it is so addicting! I got a bracelet, rings, necklace all within few months. I am already planning on my next love bracelet


----------



## Suzie

atomgrrl said:


> Hello, I'm hoping you LOVE experts can help. I just bought this Cartier Love from a reputable eBay seller and want to make sure it's authentic within the 14-day return. I took it to Cartier in NYC and they wouldn't authenticate saying that's against their policy. And the authenticate this jewelry thread doesn't seem very active. The bracelet is from 2011 -- hopefully others on this forum can help determine: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201101178806
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry, I can't help you as I am no expert but their feedback for selling designer is very good.


----------



## jiggaraga

I want one SO bad but they are SO expensive. But also an investment... I can't stop thinking about them on my wrist though...not good not good not good. my husband isn't the type of guy that says no - its always me that does lol. I fear I am setting myself up for a heart attack.


----------



## KensingtonUK

NSB said:


> I also got a 2nd love in May & the screws have stayed tight. However, my 1st love that I got in April 2013 kept coming loose so I had to use the purple loctite on it.




I think they might have made some minor changes to the screws and what not as I feel like most issues occurred  when they first came out with the new system


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

KensingtonUK said:


> Hi everyone!  Bought my love bracelet in April right before the price increase and I am happy to let everyone know that the screw has not budged at all since the SA put it on.  He didn't use any glue or anything. So for those who are nervous of the new screw system, it seems they fixed the issues.



I bought in April too and was very concerned at first, but I never had any issues with loosening screws either. They were very tight still when I went back to drop off for engraving. They might have changed it some. Either way I was happy.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

erinrose said:


> I just got my first Cartier pieces, the love ring and baby love bracelet all in yellow gold. Now I want more, never realized how addicting Cartier is!



Congrats, please post pics if you have a chance-I don't see many pics of the baby love.


----------



## erinrose

Here it is, along with the ring! What would you reccomend be my third purchase?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

erinrose said:


> Here it is, along with the ring! What would you reccomend be my third purchase?



Oh it is beautiful. I love both. I would recommend a cuff or the love.


----------



## ccjames

does anyone know what the stock is like in London for the love bracelets!? I hope to get one in about 4 weeks at the end of my european trip there and was wondering what everyone knew about it! xxx


----------



## Pazdzernika

ccjames said:


> does anyone know what the stock is like in London for the love bracelets!? I hope to get one in about 4 weeks at the end of my european trip there and was wondering what everyone knew about it! xxx




They're pretty plentiful and even available at LHR T3. There's a Cartier concession in Harrod's in both T4 and T5 and you can call in and request they transfer from T3.  However, you can only reserve via phone 24 hrs in advance.  If you are outside of 24 hrs they ask for a bank transfer to reserve.

If you know you want to shop in central London call the shops you want to visit to make sure they have your size/colour in stock.  

I always shop at Harrod's when possible because they have a free loyalty scheme. If you spend £10,000 in store you qualify for their Black tier, at which point you can redeem all your points to spend at any time in store.  

If you're going to Spain I would recommend buying from there. They're on the Euro and have a more generous VAT return.  To determine how much VAT you'll receive from certain countries visit globalblue.com and use their calculator.


----------



## ccjames

Pazdzernika said:


> They're pretty plentiful and even available at LHR T3. There's a Cartier concession in Harrod's in both T4 and T5 and you can call in and request they transfer from T3.  However, you can only reserve via phone 24 hrs in advance.  If you are outside of 24 hrs they ask for a bank transfer to reserve.
> 
> If you know you want to shop in central London call the shops you want to visit to make sure they have your size/colour in stock.
> 
> I always shop at Harrod's when possible because they have a free loyalty scheme. If you spend £10,000 in store you qualify for their Black tier, at which point you can redeem all your points to spend at any time in store.
> 
> If you're going to Spain I would recommend buying from there. They're on the Euro and have a more generous VAT return.  To determine how much VAT you'll receive from certain countries visit globalblue.com and use their calculator.


thank you for that info!! Its just in AUS it takes 2/3 months most times to get your size! so will definitely call up the stores before i go in! will be getting my first rose gold love !!


----------



## erinrose

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh it is beautiful. I love both. I would recommend a cuff or the love.




Thank you!  I tried on the love, it was gorgoeus! 



ccjames said:


> does anyone know what the stock is like in London for the love bracelets!? I hope to get one in about 4 weeks at the end of my european trip there and was wondering what everyone knew about it! xxx




I was just there and they have GREAT stock in London! I actually managed to go to every Cartier store in London including the one in terminal 3 and I would really reccomend the flagship store on New Bond Street. They were so amazingly nice and the whole experience was terrfifc! It was also_ a lot_ fancier than the one in Harrods.


----------



## hoot

Pazdzernika said:


> They're pretty plentiful and even available at LHR T3. There's a Cartier concession in Harrod's in both T4 and T5 and you can call in and request they transfer from T3.  However, you can only reserve via phone 24 hrs in advance.  If you are outside of 24 hrs they ask for a bank transfer to reserve.



Thanks for the detailed info. Do you or can anyone tell me if I'm in the states but my daughter will be flying back from LHR, could I do a bank transfer to them and have her pick it up? Is it cheaper buying there than from the website? I wouldn't get charged tax here either because my state does not have a Cartier.  TIA


----------



## ccjames

erinrose said:


> Thank you!  I tried on the love, it was gorgoeus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just there and they have GREAT stock in London! I actually managed to go to every Cartier store in London including the one in terminal 3 and I would really reccomend the flagship store on New Bond Street. They were so amazingly nice and the whole experience was terrfifc! It was also_ a lot_ fancier than the one in Harrods.


YAY! thats great to hear!!! so so EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## Pazdzernika

hoot said:


> Thanks for the detailed info. Do you or can anyone tell me if I'm in the states but my daughter will be flying back from LHR, could I do a bank transfer to them and have her pick it up? Is it cheaper buying there than from the website? I wouldn't get charged tax here either because my state does not have a Cartier.  TIA




Yes, you could so that.  IMO it is cheaper buying from LHR because it's VAT free already.  However what is your local/state tax rate?  You have to account for forex rates when determining where it's cheaper.  The Harrod's Cartier at LHR are very friendly.  They're also able to give you the price over the phone. I would ring them up.


----------



## hoot

Pazdzernika said:


> Yes, you could so that.  IMO it is cheaper buying from LHR because it's VAT free already.  However what is your local/state tax rate?  You have to account for forex rates when determining where it's cheaper.  The Harrod's Cartier at LHR are very friendly.  They're also able to give you the price over the phone. I would ring them up.



Thank you! I will do that!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Pazdzernika said:


> Yes, you could so that.  IMO it is cheaper buying from LHR because it's VAT free already.  However what is your local/state tax rate?  You have to account for forex rates when determining where it's cheaper.  The Harrod's Cartier at LHR are very friendly.  They're also able to give you the price over the phone. I would ring them up.




ETA: Sorry, didn't see that you didn't have a Cartier in your state.   Best bet is to call LHR Cartier at T3 for the price.  Then calculate the cost, accounting for forex. I think it's $1.68 to £1.  If you use a CC (which your daughter can do in person if you reserve within 24 hours of her flight) also account for forex fees your CC may charge. AMEX plat doesn't have any forex fees, for example.


----------



## uhpharm01

Love4H said:


> I stack with other bracelets. I'm not into that only love bracelets stack trend.
> 
> Here are some of my stacks.
> 
> Diamond bracelet RG, Love YG with 4 diamonds, bracelet with diamonds RG, and Rolex DJ YG/SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another RG diamond bracelet, YG Love with diamonds, Rolex watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YG diamond bracelet, YG love 4 diamonds, RG diamond bracelet.



Hi There
Quick question.
In the first photo where did you get the diamond bangle bracelet at?

thank you


----------



## Caz71

Going off track..well I did it..this morning walked into Cartier. I put on lay by. Can pay in six months. The yg thin love ring. Size 49. So dainty. Had to pay just 25pct deposit. Staff are so lovely. I wasnt even dressed up. Also tried cuff in siz19. Felt too big. Didnt.have smaller.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Going off track..well I did it..this morning walked into Cartier. I put on lay by. Can pay in six months. The yg thin love ring. Size 49. So dainty. Had to pay just 25pct deposit. Staff are so lovely. I wasnt even dressed up. Also tried cuff in siz19. Felt too big. Didnt.have smaller.



Congrats! It's so odd, but they never have stock of the cuff. I was standing next to the SA when she opened the drawer and there were so many bangles and a couple of larger size cuffs.  I hope you love and enjoy your ring.


----------



## uhpharm01

Caz71 said:


> Going off track..well I did it..this morning walked into Cartier. I put on lay by. Can pay in six months. The yg thin love ring. Size 49. So dainty. Had to pay just 25pct deposit. Staff are so lovely. I wasnt even dressed up. Also tried cuff in siz19. Felt too big. Didnt.have smaller.




I didn't know that Cartier has lay a way!! WoW! Good information


----------



## Pazdzernika

uhpharm01 said:


> I didn't know that Cartier has lay a way!! WoW! Good information




Well, they have a credit card you can pay off monthly.  I don't think there's layaway in the States (at proper boutiques).


----------



## KensingtonUK

Pazdzernika said:


> Well, they have a credit card you can pay off monthly.  I don't think there's layaway in the States (at proper boutiques).




Yeah I know in Australia, lay away is a very big thing. People even do it for makeup and relatively non expensive shoes


----------



## uhpharm01

Pazdzernika said:


> Well, they have a credit card you can pay off monthly.  I don't think there's layaway in the States (at proper boutiques).


Thank you


----------



## Caz71

Yes I was pleasantly surprised with the Melbourne store for lay by. Lawaways. And for six months. Monthly repayments! Yes we layby clothes shoes here.


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Congrats! It's so odd, but they never have stock of the cuff. I was standing next to the SA when she opened the drawer and there were so many bangles and a couple of larger size cuffs.  I hope you love and enjoy your ring.



The cuff actually turned me off. I loved the full bangle. Even prettier irl. I didnt get a chance to try one on. Just the cuff!


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

I'm getting my Love next month (hopefully) as a late birthday present - I can't wait! Thanks to everyone who has posted modelling photos of them wearing theirs, it's really helped me work out what size to get. I've been fitted as a 16, but will try on the 17 to see if that allows me to push it about a third of the way up my arm. Keep posting photos everyone - I love ogling them!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> I'm getting my Love next month (hopefully) as a late birthday present - I can't wait! Thanks to everyone who has posted modelling photos of them wearing theirs, it's really helped me work out what size to get. I've been fitted as a 16, but will try on the 17 to see if that allows me to push it about a third of the way up my arm. Keep posting photos everyone - I love ogling them!





Yes def try it out. I tried on the bigger size sure it would be perfect but rather than being wider, it was only taller so the bracelet didn't go up that much further but turned super easily when worn down making it not as comfy. So glad I went with the smaller one. Don't even notice it when typing etc


----------



## Rami00

Love4H said:


> I stack with other bracelets. I'm not into that only love bracelets stack trend.
> 
> Here are some of my stacks.
> 
> Diamond bracelet RG, Love YG with 4 diamonds, bracelet with diamonds RG, and Rolex DJ YG/SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another RG diamond bracelet, YG Love with diamonds, Rolex watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YG diamond bracelet, YG love 4 diamonds, RG diamond bracelet.



Drooooool.


----------



## Rami00

Blanterns said:


> Just got my RG love with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 2649289



Love it. I can't decide between diamonds or no diamonds.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I went and picked up my bracelet today. It has my name engraved and it took two weeks. Sorry for the bad cell pic.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

The letters look weird, but that is just the plastic. It is perfect without the plastic obscuring the letters.


----------



## LxTxNx

Yay your name is one of my favorites.  


I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LxTxNx said:


> Yay your name is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;



Thanks. That is sweet.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I went and picked up my bracelet today. It has my name engraved and it took two weeks. Sorry for the bad cell pic.


Congrats! That is such a lovely, private surprise for you alone to enjoy along with your beautiful bracelet.


----------



## Blanterns

Rami00 said:


> Love it. I can't decide between diamonds or no diamonds.




I was about to get the one without diamonds but it's sold out. So I tried on the one diamonds & in fact my parents were getting this one for me because I got good score in SAT & they thought the one with diamonds would represent all the hard times when I was studying for the exam and achieved it. So they got the diamonds one for me


----------



## erinrose

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I went and picked up my bracelet today. It has my name engraved and it took two weeks. Sorry for the bad cell pic.




Looks beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thingofbeauty said:


> Congrats! That is such a lovely, private surprise for you alone to enjoy along with your beautiful bracelet.





erinrose said:


> Looks beautiful! Congrats!



Thanks ladies. I love it.


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I went and picked up my bracelet today. It has my name engraved and it took two weeks. Sorry for the bad cell pic.



It looks gorgeous Nikki!  Did they polish it too and get some of the scratches out or did they only do the engraving?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> It looks gorgeous Nikki!  Did they polish it too and get some of the scratches out or did they only do the engraving?



It came back polished and with no scratches.


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I went and picked up my bracelet today. It has my name engraved and it took two weeks. Sorry for the bad cell pic.



DARN. I cant view it?


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> It came back polished and with no scratches.



That's great!  I'm going to take mine in next week.


----------



## LxTxNx

I get mine next week. Soooo excited!!!!


I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## puravida

Hey guys! I need help! I got a love cuff in white gold to go with my love bracelet in yellow gold! I received it and now I'm having second thoughts&#8230; don't know wether to exchange it and have both in yellow gold or keep the white gold one&#8230;. what do you think????


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> DARN. I cant view it?



Why? I can post another?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> That's great!  I'm going to take mine in next week.



Cool, can't wait to see.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LxTxNx said:


> I get mine next week. Soooo excited!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;



Yay! So excited for you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

puravida said:


> Hey guys! I need help! I got a love cuff in white gold to go with my love bracelet in yellow gold! I received it and now I'm having second thoughts don't know wether to exchange it and have both in yellow gold or keep the white gold one. what do you think????



Can you post a pic? I would like to see how they look together.


----------



## LxTxNx

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yay! So excited for you!




Also getting a JUC





I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## puravida

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can you post a pic? I would like to see how they look together.



here you go!


----------



## Dedestyle

puravida said:


> here you go!


I have two bracelets, WG and YG. Love the contrast , so I'm for it.  The bracelets look fantastic. With two the same color it looks like one thick bracelet. That was the reason i chose different metals. Good luck and whichever way you go it will be perfect


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LxTxNx said:


> Also getting a JUC
> 
> View attachment 2656781
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#65533;&#65533;



That will be lovely.



puravida said:


> here you go!



Do you usually wear other white gold jewelry? If you do, then it will tie everything together. I think they look great together. Are they the same size?


----------



## Rami00

Blanterns said:


> I was about to get the one without diamonds but it's sold out. So I tried on the one diamonds & in fact my parents were getting this one for me because I got good score in SAT & they thought the one with diamonds would represent all the hard times when I was studying for the exam and achieved it. So they got the diamonds one for me



OMG that is sooooo sweet.


----------



## darkangel07760

puravida said:


> Hey guys! I need help! I got a love cuff in white gold to go with my love bracelet in yellow gold! I received it and now I'm having second thoughts don't know wether to exchange it and have both in yellow gold or keep the white gold one. what do you think????



Keep it! One of each for whatever mood you are in


----------



## Caz71

Caz71 said:


> DARN. I cant view it?



Its ok can see now  cute hearts. Is engraving free?


----------



## Caz71

LxTxNx said:


> Also getting a JUC
> 
> View attachment 2656781
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;



Omg big purchase! Beautiful. Cant wait to see u model them!!!!


----------



## LxTxNx

Caz71 said:


> Omg big purchase! Beautiful. Cant wait to see u model them!!!!




I swear it was this thread that made me do it lol. I'll model them as soon as I get them. 


I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## puravida

darkangel07760 said:


> Keep it! One of each for whatever mood you are in



Thanks guys!!!

I wear both yellow and white gold jewelry.

My yellow bracelet is size 16 and the white cuff size 17.

I'll keep the white one!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Its ok can see now  cute hearts. Is engraving free?



It is free within the first 90 days of purchase.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LxTxNx said:


> I swear it was this thread that made me do it lol. I'll model them as soon as I get them.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;



Do you think you will wear them on the same wrist? It would look so nice.


----------



## diamond_trooper

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2610499
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Please help me decide which one to get, I have a yellow gold love bracelet and planning on getting another one in pink rose gold, but when I saw the JUC I'm debating which one to get  TIA!


I go for JUC.


----------



## vazquez1085

Hello All - Ive got a size 19 in YG that I purchased a year ago from the NYC Madison Ave store, but since then I've lost alooooooooot of weight and its just way too big on me. I'm looking to purchase a smaller size, either 17 or 18. Now the dilemma - I want to sell my size 19 (in excellent condition with the box, screw driver, Cartier certificate, etc). I dont know If I should put it on eBay, but I guess its an option. Any other ideas of where I can sell it and not worry about low-ball offers? Thanks!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

vazquez1085 said:


> Hello All - Ive got a size 19 in YG that I purchased a year ago from the NYC Madison Ave store, but since then I've lost alooooooooot of weight and its just way too big on me. I'm looking to purchase a smaller size, either 17 or 18. Now the dilemma - I want to sell my size 19 (in excellent condition with the box, screw driver, Cartier certificate, etc). I dont know If I should put it on eBay, but I guess its an option. Any other ideas of where I can sell it and not worry about low-ball offers? Thanks!!!



You might try Ann's Fab Finds or Yoogis. I think they consign too. Another option could be a local consignment shop if you feel better not having to ship. I consigned a Chanel flap with Ann's and the process was easy. It did cost more than I would like, but who wouldn't like to keep more of their profit. I wouldn't feel that safe listing too expensive an item on the bay just because of buyer scams: claiming they never received the product and such. I wouldn't sell anything on the bay that I couldn't afford to lose. That is just me though. Good luck.


----------



## vazquez1085

NikkisABagGirl said:


> You might try Ann's Fab Finds or Yoogis. I think they consign too. Another option could be a local consignment shop if you feel better not having to ship. I consigned a Chanel flap with Ann's and the process was easy. It did cost more than I would like, but who wouldn't like to keep more of their profit. I wouldn't feel that safe listing too expensive an item on the bay just because of buyer scams: claiming they never received the product and such. I wouldn't sell anything on the bay that I couldn't afford to lose. That is just me though. Good luck.


 
Thanks Nikki I appreciate it. I'm close to NYC but dont know much about the cosignment shops - I can google and yelp but I just dont know how safe I feel leaving my Love Bracelet behind without getting some sort of compensation upfront. I def dont trust the bay, but I'll look into Ann's and Yoogi's. I wish Cartier would buy it back (for less than face value of course depending on the condition) and I could purchase my new one then and there. I guess we dont live in a perfect world though huh lol


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

vazquez1085 said:


> Thanks Nikki I appreciate it. I'm close to NYC but dont know much about the cosignment shops - I can google and yelp but I just dont know how safe I feel leaving my Love Bracelet behind without getting some sort of compensation upfront. I def dont trust the bay, but I'll look into Ann's and Yoogi's. I wish Cartier would buy it back (for less than face value of course depending on the condition) and I could purchase my new one then and there. I guess we dont live in a perfect world though huh lol



I think it would be awesome if they did that, they certainly wouldn't want for customers.


----------



## Pazdzernika

vazquez1085 said:


> Hello All - Ive got a size 19 in YG that I purchased a year ago from the NYC Madison Ave store, but since then I've lost alooooooooot of weight and its just way too big on me. I'm looking to purchase a smaller size, either 17 or 18. Now the dilemma - I want to sell my size 19 (in excellent condition with the box, screw driver, Cartier certificate, etc). I dont know If I should put it on eBay, but I guess its an option. Any other ideas of where I can sell it and not worry about low-ball offers? Thanks!!!




I consigned Cartier with Yoogis and got an excellent buyout price. Mind you, it was like new.  They were super easy to work with!  Shipped on a Monday, they received Wednesday and confirmed my offer.  Made payment to paypal the next day.


----------



## LxTxNx

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Do you think you will wear them on the same wrist? It would look so nice.




Yes but now I want the 4 diamond Love lol


I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LxTxNx said:


> Yes but now I want the 4 diamond Love lol
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;



Maybe it will be your second love.


----------



## LxTxNx

A


I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

KensingtonUK said:


> Yes def try it out. I tried on the bigger size sure it would be perfect but rather than being wider, it was only taller so the bracelet didn't go up that much further but turned super easily when worn down making it not as comfy. So glad I went with the smaller one. Don't even notice it when typing etc



Thanks for the advice, I will definitely try it on. I'd like it to be snug enough to not twist around but loose enough that I can push it up my wrist to move it out of the way when needed.

Just wondering if anyone has ever outgrown their Love here? By that I mean, have the bracelet no longer fit due to putting on weight e.g. pregnancy or gym work? I'm sorry - I can't think of a more polite way of framing the question.


----------



## Caz71

LxTxNx said:


> A
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;



What is a H rodeo?


----------



## Pazdzernika

Caz71 said:


> What is a H rodeo?




It's a type of bag charm.  There's a whole thread of it in the Hermes forum.  Do you access TPF via a mobile device? If you're asking the question because you saw the line "Looking for an H rodeo" that's because it's her signature.


----------



## LxTxNx

Sorry ladies and gents my smartphone was in my pocket and typed "A" and the rodeo is a little leather Hermes horsey I've been looking for. 


I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## LxTxNx

I received my white box and inside my 2 bracelets. Here's the first: 


I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## armparty

It's beautiful!! And the second one? Can't wait to see!


----------



## LxTxNx

The second one &#10084;&#65039;







I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LxTxNx said:


> The second one &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2660508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;



So beautiful. Getting both at the same time is out of this world.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Post modeling pics too if you get a chance. What size is your JUC and Love?


----------



## LxTxNx

JUC 18
Love 18


I'm looking for an H rodeo let me know if you spot one. &#10084;&#65039;&#128014;


----------



## armparty

Ohhhh good for you!!! They're so beautiful! Enjoy them both!!


----------



## LxTxNx

Thanks everyone I'll post modeling pics as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Caz71

LxTxNx said:


> Thanks everyone I'll post modeling pics as soon as I get a chance.



Wait in anticipation!!)


----------



## pree

LxTxNx said:


> Thanks everyone I'll post modeling pics as soon as I get a chance.


 
Congratulation! Love and JUC together is beautiful!
Is your Love YG and JUC pink or white gold?


----------



## jiggaraga

Good info to know...more reason for me to get the Love with the 4 diamonds like I originally wanted hehehhe LOL.


----------



## Chanelconvert

It's finally here! I am officially part of this thread! I am so happy! I shouldn't have it until later this year but couldn't wait that long... My love cuff, 17. YG. My arms look really chubby &#128516;. I tried to make my arms look dainty like most of you here but it doesn't work. I don't know how to watermark it from my ipad but here goes.


----------



## Chanelconvert

A couple more. X


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanelconvert said:


> It's finally here! I am officially part of this thread! I am so happy! I shouldn't have it until later this year but couldn't wait that long... My love cuff, 17. YG. My arms look really chubby &#128516;. I tried to make my arms look dainty like most of you here but it doesn't work. I don't know how to watermark it from my ipad but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663446



It is of course a beauty.   May I ask what size your wrist is?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanelconvert said:


> A couple more. X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663447
> View attachment 2663448



Love it with your Trinity.


----------



## Chanelconvert

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love it with your Trinity.




Thanks Nikki. My wrist size is 15.5 cms. I really like your bracelet and would've chosen the same for myself but it's just not practical for my career. &#128522;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanelconvert said:


> Thanks Nikki. My wrist size is 15.5 cms. I really like your bracelet and would've chosen the same for myself but it's just not practical for my career. &#55357;&#56842;



I really like the cuff too and will get one as well. Hopefully soon.  The cuff looks awesome on you.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Oh my, this is so weird. I was convinced that high-end jewelers are supposed to provide the best quality possible, but this is just awful. Happy I've been purchasing only platinum items lately.


----------



## Katy Sarah

Such stunning bracelets in these pictures.  I'm hoping to get my first Cartier Love later this year but am totally torn between white and rose.  Rose is my favourite but I'm worried about the colour change as I will wear it 24/7.  Has anyone had a rose gold Love for years and maintained the pink tint?


----------



## Caz71

Chanelconvert said:


> It's finally here! I am officially part of this thread! I am so happy! I shouldn't have it until later this year but couldn't wait that long... My love cuff, 17. YG. My arms look really chubby &#128516;. I tried to make my arms look dainty like most of you here but it doesn't work. I don't know how to watermark it from my ipad but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663446



WOW lOOKS GOOD.


----------



## Chanelconvert

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I really like the cuff too and will get one as well. Hopefully soon.  The cuff looks awesome on you.





Caz71 said:


> WOW lOOKS GOOD.



Thank you both!


----------



## dheap

Hi,

Would anyone know if cartier still makes the interlock necklace with the gold and black rings. I know it came out like two years ago but I haven't seen it around in the states. Was it limited edition?

Thank in advance!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Can't believe nordstrom's juc clou knock off!


----------



## Caz71

I might be getting my Love ring sooner than I thought. Hubbys got my lay by receipt and its our 11 year anniv today!!


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> I might be getting my Love ring sooner than I thought. Hubbys got my lay by receipt and its our 11 year anniv today!!





Congrats!


----------



## erinrose

Does anyone know where Cartier makes their jewelry?


----------



## stmary

erinrose said:


> Does anyone know where Cartier makes their jewelry?




Yes I would like to know too


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> Congrats!



Ohh thanks. Hubby has package at work. Home soon. Its almost midnite I cant sleep!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Ohh thanks. Hubby has package at work. Home soon. Its almost midnite I cant sleep!



That is so cool Caz, very happy for you.


----------



## Caz71

Thanks Nikki. Here it is. I also love the beautiful packaging. The box is so cute too.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Caz71 said:


> Thanks Nikki. Here it is. I also love the beautiful packaging. The box is so cute too.



Congrats Caz. How exciting for you. I've tried it on Tuesday and it really pairs we'll stacked with the white one. Wear it in good health and wishing you for more to come.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Thanks Nikki. Here it is. I also love the beautiful packaging. The box is so cute too.



Beautiful!  and so super sweet of hubby. I love Cartier and their packaging. It just feels so special.


----------



## Caz71

Chanelconvert said:


> Congrats Caz. How exciting for you. I've tried it on Tuesday and it really pairs we'll stacked with the white one. Wear it in good health and wishing you for more to come.



Ill be able to get a bracelet in next few.months. So.excited!! Thank u. Yes id also love.the.thicker.band


----------



## Suzie

Caz71 said:


> Thanks Nikki. Here it is. I also love the beautiful packaging. The box is so cute too.



Congrats, looks lovely on you.


----------



## gertuine

Caz71 said:


> Ill be able to get a bracelet in next few.months. So.excited!! Thank u. Yes id also love.the.thicker.band



What fabulous excitement to haveat almost midnight, you say? Bet it was hard to sleep!

Loooks lovely, and hope you get a bracelet, too! Enjoy to the fullest!


----------



## Caz71

gertuine said:


> What fabulous excitement to haveat almost midnight, you say? Bet it was hard to sleep!
> 
> Loooks lovely, and hope you get a bracelet, too! Enjoy to the fullest!



Was almost two am. Tired but waited!


----------



## gertuine

Caz71 said:


> Was almost two am. Tired but waited!



WOW!! 

But, I can imagine the feeling!! I think I'd wait, too! heh


----------



## TrinketTattle

Caz71 said:


> Thanks Nikki. Here it is. I also love the beautiful packaging. The box is so cute too.



Congrats!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Chanelconvert said:


> It's finally here! I am officially part of this thread! I am so happy! I shouldn't have it until later this year but couldn't wait that long... My love cuff, 17. YG. My arms look really chubby &#128516;. I tried to make my arms look dainty like most of you here but it doesn't work. I don't know how to watermark it from my ipad but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663446



Hi there..
You got it!! Big congrats!!
 It looks great on you.


----------



## omniavincitamor

Caz71 said:


> Ill be able to get a bracelet in next few.months. So.excited!! Thank u. Yes id also love.the.thicker.band





Caz71 said:


> Thanks Nikki. Here it is. I also love the beautiful packaging. The box is so cute too.



I love the ring, it looks great!!! A bracelet coming soon too, how wonderful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Chanelconvert

sugarplumpurse said:


> Hi there..
> You got it!! Big congrats!!
> It looks great on you.




Thanks sugarplumpurse. I am one lucky girl. I'm waiting for my first VCA piece to layer it with. X


----------



## Caz71

Will put a bracelet on layaway in few months
 Choosing and trying on will b fun. 

My ring now has two deep scratches! I will get engraving done..can they polish it up at same time? Im sad 
.


----------



## 21Silverfish21

Babes I want to share my happiness, as I just couldnt control it further J I finally get my first Cartier, although it was only a love ring. ;p Decided to get it as a birthday present for myself When I walked out of Cartier holding that red paper bag, no words can describe the kind of happiness in my head keke


----------



## Thingofbeauty

So pretty. Congrats to you! Enjoy it. And happy birthday!


----------



## 21Silverfish21

Thingofbeauty said:


> So pretty. Congrats to you! Enjoy it. And happy birthday!


Thanks, Thingofbeauty


----------



## skim

My wife and I.


----------



## Suzie

21Silverfish21 said:


> Babes I want to share my happiness, as I just couldnt control it further J I finally get my first Cartier, although it was only a love ring. ;p Decided to get it as a birthday present for myself When I walked out of Cartier holding that red paper bag, no words can describe the kind of happiness in my head keke



Gorgeous and happy birthday.


----------



## Suzie

skim said:


> My wife and I.



Great pic.


----------



## Suzie

Wondering if wearing a love ring and bracelet look too matchy? Does anyone have any photos?


----------



## Caz71

Suzie said:


> Wondering if wearing a love ring and bracelet look too matchy? Does anyone have any photos?



No way. Looks amazing. I want the combo


----------



## omniavincitamor

Caz71 said:


> Will put a bracelet on layaway in few months
> Choosing and trying on will b fun.
> 
> My ring now has two deep scratches! I will get engraving done..can they polish it up at same time? Im sad
> .


Yes they can



21Silverfish21 said:


> Babes I want to share my happiness, as I just couldnt control it further J I finally get my first Cartier, although it was only a love ring. ;p Decided to get it as a birthday present for myself When I walked out of Cartier holding that red paper bag, no words can describe the kind of happiness in my head keke


It looks great!!!! Congrats!



skim said:


> My wife and I.


Such a sweet picture! I've been thinking about getting my DH a Love, after seeing this picture, I'm convinced he needs one


----------



## omniavincitamor

Suzie said:


> Wondering if wearing a love ring and bracelet look too matchy? Does anyone have any photos?



You could always wear it on the opposite side if you feel its to matchy.

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/100_zps07f171a7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## lanasyogamama

Suzie said:


> Wondering if wearing a love ring and bracelet look too matchy? Does anyone have any photos?



It's too matchy for me, but some but to each their own.


----------



## DA Club

Suzie said:


> Wondering if wearing a love ring and bracelet look too matchy? Does anyone have any photos?




I used to think it's too matchy but then changed my mind after I got my Juste un Clou set and now I wear them all together! To each their own, some may think it's over the top but I love it  I've posted this pic before...this is how I normally wear my set on more dressier occasions minus the watch (that's worn on other hand).


----------



## Suzie

DA Club said:


> I used to think it's too matchy but then changed my mind after I got my Juste un Clou set and now I wear them all together! To each their own, some may think it's over the top but I love it  I've posted this pic before...this is how I normally wear my set on more dressier occasions minus the watch (that's worn on other hand).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671567



Wow, amazing bling, thanks for the pic.


----------



## flowerboy

Wear what you like!  Some people can handle a lot of jewelry some like to wear limited amount


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

skim said:


> My wife and I.



Adore!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

DA Club said:


> I used to think it's too matchy but then changed my mind after I got my Juste un Clou set and now I wear them all together! To each their own, some may think it's over the top but I love it  I've posted this pic before...this is how I normally wear my set on more dressier occasions minus the watch (that's worn on other hand).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671567



I like it myself. It wear two love rings stacked on the opposite hand. I would wear on the same hand. I think it looks great as your pic shows.


----------



## Chanelconvert

21Silverfish21 said:


> Babes I want to share my happiness, as I just couldnt control it further J I finally get my first Cartier, although it was only a love ring. ;p Decided to get it as a birthday present for myself When I walked out of Cartier holding that red paper bag, no words can describe the kind of happiness in my head keke



It suits you. Congrats! It is very special holding that red bag. I feel like on cloud 9, swinging a red cartier bag, knowing that there is a nice goody inside.


----------



## MadisonReese

Does anyone know what year Cartier discontinued the 6 diamond LOVE bracelet? Was it 2012? Would I still be able to get them to do a custom 6 diamond bracelet? Thank you for all of the help! I have already seen the 6 diamond 2 (WG and YG) bracelet and I don't like it. I just want a plain YG LOVE with 6 diamonds.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I'll be a member of the club soon enough. My husband is giving me a Cartier LOVE chain bracelet for my 30th birthday.


----------



## NSB

Gimmethebag said:


> I'll be a member of the club soon enough. My husband is giving me a Cartier LOVE chain bracelet for my 30th birthday.


Congrats! Happy 30th! Post modeling shots when you get it


----------



## Caz71

skim said:


> My wife and I.



Wow. Wish my hubby wore one in wg! Beautiful! Both so lucky


----------



## Greentea

DA Club said:


> I used to think it's too matchy but then changed my mind after I got my Juste un Clou set and now I wear them all together! To each their own, some may think it's over the top but I love it  I've posted this pic before...this is how I normally wear my set on more dressier occasions minus the watch (that's worn on other hand).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671567


OMG - kill me now. Simply fab! I have two of these pieces and they are my favorites. Swoon.


----------



## Greentea

21Silverfish21 said:


> Babes I want to share my happiness, as I just couldnt control it further J I finally get my first Cartier, although it was only a love ring. ;p Decided to get it as a birthday present for myself When I walked out of Cartier holding that red paper bag, no words can describe the kind of happiness in my head keke



Beautiful ring = adore it


----------



## 21Silverfish21

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous and happy birthday.



Thanks dear


----------



## 21Silverfish21

Chanelconvert said:


> It suits you. Congrats! It is very special holding that red bag. I feel like on cloud 9, swinging a red cartier bag, knowing that there is a nice goody inside.



Thanks dear... ya the feeling is really great! hahaha..  
I already looking at the bracelet or the necklace.. this red box is really addictive... Haha!


----------



## 21Silverfish21

Greentea said:


> Beautiful ring = adore it



haha... thanks so much...


----------



## MadisonReese

Cartier DISCONTINUED the 6 diamond love bracelet in 2006 in case anyone is wondering!


----------



## Gimmethebag

NSB said:


> Congrats! Happy 30th! Post modeling shots when you get it


Oh, trust me... I will! 

Does anyone know what the turn around is to have a chain shortened? I know that the NYC Tiffany can do same-day, and I am kind of hoping that will be the case with the 5th Ave Cartier location. 

I have the world's tiniest wrists so I know I will need to have the bracelet shortened.


----------



## mario1

nice


----------



## LVoeletters

I prefer two yellows but you can pull off the combi


----------



## LVoeletters

puravida said:


> here you go!


 sorry this is what I was referring to


----------



## EmilllyyyS2

Hi. I'm new here, but I've been REALLY eyeing a love bracelet in YG. Does anyone know when they next price increase is and what's the price in Canada. Thanks a lot


----------



## dialv

DA Club said:


> I used to think it's too matchy but then changed my mind after I got my Juste un Clou set and now I wear them all together! To each their own, some may think it's over the top but I love it  I've posted this pic before...this is how I normally wear my set on more dressier occasions minus the watch (that's worn on other hand).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671567


Love this clou ring.  I think it all looks great on you.


----------



## NSB

yenskiboo said:


> Here's my stack today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another LOL one I put together the other night as my reply to #armswag


Hi! Do you ever just wear your baby love bracelet with your 2 love bangles? I really want another bracelet to layer with my 2 loves. A few days ago, I tried on the baby love & JUC with my 2 loves. The JUC looked amazing but not in my price range at the moment so considering the baby love. I'm just not sure how if that bracelet would layer well. TIA


----------



## xblackxstarx

Ive read alot about cartier white gold love bracelets turning grey? Can anyone describe to me what they mean? I have the tiffany atlas diamond bracelet in white gold and its really old but still looks like white gold. Cartier I would expect to have high quality white gold too so why would it turn grey but my tiffany doesnt? Sorry if this is a dumb question and thank you


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:


> Ive read alot about cartier white gold love bracelets turning grey? Can anyone describe to me what they mean? I have the tiffany atlas diamond bracelet in white gold and its really old but still looks like white gold. Cartier I would expect to have high quality white gold too so why would it turn grey but my tiffany doesnt? Sorry if this is a dumb question and thank you



I thought you just received the Tiffany bracelet a couple of months ago for your anniversary? Or are you referring to something else? And for those who's love bangles turned grey they had them rhodium dipped at Cartier. I honestly think it has to do with body chemistry. With Tiffany's their rose gold and rubedo fades on me, on more than one occasion. That's why I said no to the rose cut flower ring.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Yes I received the Tiffany bracelet this year 
It was second hand though as I got it at a huge discount too 
Its engraved with the year 2003 so I'm just assuming its this old . I've been wearing it daily 24/7 since I got it I love it
I was just curious as I keep reading about Cartier white gold turning grey and I have never had white gold jewelry do this unless I'm misunderstanding I know it can become less shiny over time 
I was just looking at the colour difference between wg with diamonds which is much whiter than without diamonds 




LVoeletters said:


> I thought you just received the Tiffany bracelet a couple of months ago for your anniversary? Or are you referring to something else? And for those who's love bangles turned grey they had them rhodium dipped at Cartier. I honestly think it has to do with body chemistry. With Tiffany's their rose gold and rubedo fades on me, on more than one occasion. That's why I said no to the rose cut flower ring.


----------



## Katy Sarah

xblackxstarx said:


> Ive read alot about cartier white gold love bracelets turning grey? Can anyone describe to me what they mean? I have the tiffany atlas diamond bracelet in white gold and its really old but still looks like white gold. Cartier I would expect to have high quality white gold too so why would it turn grey but my tiffany doesnt? Sorry if this is a dumb question and thank you


IIRC, Cartier's plain white gold bracelets are not rhodium plated which means they aren't as bright white as some white gold jewellery.  Tiffany white gold is definitely rhodium plated.


I don't know whether Cartier will rhodium dip their plain pieces upon request.  Personally I think the Cartier 'grey' gold is pretty, it's just different and I know some people would prefer their white gold Love bracelet to match their rings.


----------



## sundaelove

Hi all,

My friend (not very close) wants to sell me her cartier and that I have seen the piece as well. I'm considering now.

Can I ask if it is normal the other inner side of the bracelet to be stamp with "750" and towards left? It looks like in this picture.

I have seen some real ones with the "750" right at the centre. Any idea?


----------



## LVoeletters

Katy Sarah said:


> IIRC, Cartier's plain white gold bracelets are not rhodium plated which means they aren't as bright white as some white gold jewellery.  Tiffany white gold is definitely rhodium plated.
> 
> 
> I don't know whether Cartier will rhodium dip their plain pieces upon request.  Personally I think the Cartier 'grey' gold is pretty, it's just different and I know some people would prefer their white gold Love bracelet to match their rings.


What is the covering they do on the white gold/diamond loves? The woman I spoke to told me they dipped it for her because it kept turning gray prematurely. I guess she made the mistake of thinking it was rhodium


----------



## etk123

As I understand...White gold diamond pieces are rhodium plated. Pieces without stones are not. I was told by my SA that they plate the diamond pieces only because the stones are set flush with the metal so that makes polishing more difficultso I was told! When I had my plain white gold Love rhodium plated because I was having a reaction to it they called the NY workshop to OK it. Normally they would not rhodium plate it. They charged a ridiculous amount, if I were to have it done again I would not go to Cartier. I think the rhodium has pretty much worn off by now and I love the color of the white gold. I wear it with other white gold pieces from other jewelers and the difference in color is so subtle nobody would ever notice unless they were trying very hard. I never would have realized it was a grayer white gold if I hadn't read about it here.

Another interesting thing about Cartier goldtheir pieces are pink gold, not rose goldHence the comments that their rose gold is not very rosey!


----------



## xblackxstarx

The only thing I'm worried about is the word grey makes me instantly think they will look dull and matt 
I love the shininess of gold and how it glistens in the sunlight iykwim which is why I prefer White gold over silver 
Will a plain white gold love still glisten and shine in years to come ? Sorry if I'm not making much sense 
I don't mind it not being as white as my other white gold and if it's just noticeable to you being pointed out here it can't be THAT bad right ? 
It's just got me questioning it since reading it here 



etk123 said:


> As I understand...White gold diamond pieces are rhodium plated. Pieces without stones are not. I was told by my SA that they plate the diamond pieces only because the stones are set flush with the metal so that makes polishing more difficultso I was told! When I had my plain white gold Love rhodium plated because I was having a reaction to it they called the NY workshop to OK it. Normally they would not rhodium plate it. They charged a ridiculous amount, if I were to have it done again I would not go to Cartier. I think the rhodium has pretty much worn off by now and I love the color of the white gold. I wear it with other white gold pieces from other jewelers and the difference in color is so subtle nobody would ever notice unless they were trying very hard. I never would have realized it was a grayer white gold if I hadn't read about it here.
> 
> Another interesting thing about Cartier goldtheir pieces are pink gold, not rose goldHence the comments that their rose gold is not very rosey!


----------



## rapand

sundaelove said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My friend (not very close) wants to sell me her cartier and that I have seen the piece as well. I'm considering now.
> 
> Can I ask if it is normal the other inner side of the bracelet to be stamp with "750" and towards left? It looks like in this picture.
> 
> I have seen some real ones with the "750" right at the centre. Any idea?


Yup, looks very real to me. I have two bracelets (bought in 2013 and 2014) and they have the same stamp, same place. Buy it


----------



## iheartorange

sundaelove said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My friend (not very close) wants to sell me her cartier and that I have seen the piece as well. I'm considering now.
> 
> Can I ask if it is normal the other inner side of the bracelet to be stamp with "750" and towards left? It looks like in this picture.
> 
> I have seen some real ones with the "750" right at the centre. Any idea?



I got mine last month and I checked, don't have the 750 anywhere..


----------



## sundaelove

Hi both, thanks for the reply...

She bought it in 2011 so maybe older versions have them.

Other than the 750 stamp there, the rest including screw everything looks real. Even the box. I read an article where that lady mentioned that the inner box should be black and the holder is covering the bracelet (not the bracelet covering the holder).

I'm quite convinced to get it just that 750 stamp that worries me. Haha.

Iheartorange, How much did u bought it for last month? In Singapore or? She is selling me at US$5,300...


----------



## iheartorange

sundaelove said:


> Hi both, thanks for the reply...
> 
> She bought it in 2011 so maybe older versions have them.
> 
> Other than the 750 stamp there, the rest including screw everything looks real. Even the box. I read an article where that lady mentioned that the inner box should be black and the holder is covering the bracelet (not the bracelet covering the holder).
> 
> I'm quite convinced to get it just that 750 stamp that worries me. Haha.
> 
> Iheartorange, How much did u bought it for last month? In Singapore or? She is selling me at US$5,300...



My DH got it for me for my 30th but according to the US site, it's $6600 before tax.


----------



## sundaelove

Wow, love is just getting more and more expensive! &#128518;


----------



## xblackxstarx

Has anyone seen irl or owns the rhodium plated plain JUC bracelet ? Im surprised they don't offer this option for the plain love too


----------



## Caz71

Going today to engrave my ring. I also want to try the Love bracelets. Do the staff let u take a selfie pic of it on u? I can just say pic is for my husband to see...


----------



## iheartorange

Caz71 said:


> Going today to engrave my ring. I also want to try the Love bracelets. Do the staff let u take a selfie pic of it on u? I can just say pic is for my husband to see...



I went to the store at saks in NYC, the SA there won't let me try it on.. I was only able to get a size with their sizer bracelets.  They said they won't let me try on as they will need to put the screws on.


----------



## Caz71

iheartorange said:


> I went to the store at saks in NYC, the SA there won't let me try it on.. I was only able to get a size with their sizer bracelets.  They said they won't let me try on as they will need to put the screws on.



When I bought my love ring I ask if Im.able to try the bracelet. She said yes of course but was in a rush. I didnt take my ring in for engraving. I still have abt three months to do it. But Id be six weeks without it so cant part with it yet. Its the Melbourne boutique in Australia. They have displays so I guess there the ones for try on.


----------



## sundaelove

Hi all, can anyone tell me if this box looks authentic?

Able to tell?


----------



## Caz71

sundaelove said:


> Hi all, can anyone tell me if this box looks authentic?
> 
> Able to tell?



Yes looks like my love ring box. The clasp


----------



## iheartorange

Hmm I posted my box with my bracelet here before, mine doesn't have the "black" wraps nearby the bracelet (doesnt know wrapped)


----------



## periogirl28

xblackxstarx said:


> Has anyone seen irl or owns the rhodium plated plain JUC bracelet ? Im surprised they don't offer this option for the plain love too


 

DH got me mine recently. I wasn't very sure whether to choose the plated or non plated version and the SAs are inconsistent with the pros and cons. We went with the plated one anyway.


----------



## sundaelove

iheartorange said:


> Hmm I posted my box with my bracelet here before, mine doesn't have the "black" wraps nearby the bracelet (doesnt know wrapped)


Hi Caz71,

So yours just the bracelet and the box? No wrap?


----------



## Machick333

Omg my love popped right off my wrist today as I was chatting ! Thankfully I was just at someone's house but what if I was swimming or out somewhere !? Has this happened to anyone ??? Nervous now !


----------



## NSB

Machick333 said:


> View attachment 2683401
> 
> 
> Omg my love popped right off my wrist today as I was chatting ! Thankfully I was just at someone's house but what if I was swimming or out somewhere !? Has this happened to anyone ??? Nervous now !


Mine was very close to falling off. I happened to look down & the screw was almost out. I had my husband put the Locktite purple glue on the screws & they haven't moved since. I just couldn't risk it any longer.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Machick333 said:


> View attachment 2683401
> 
> 
> Omg my love popped right off my wrist today as I was chatting ! Thankfully I was just at someone's house but what if I was swimming or out somewhere !? Has this happened to anyone ??? Nervous now !



That is scary. I just got mine in April with no issues so far, but I was just on vacation and while on the beach in the water I really was super nervous. I kept looking down at my wrist. I have been procrastinating and really need to call and get mine insured. I am so glad you noticed it and it wasn't worse.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a picture of a pink love bangle layered with a VCA mop sweet? Thanks!


----------



## KensingtonUK

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That is scary. I just got mine in April with no issues so far, but I was just on vacation and while on the beach in the water I really was super nervous. I kept looking down at my wrist. I have been procrastinating and really need to call and get mine insured. I am so glad you noticed it and it wasn't worse.




I got mine in May and my screws have not budged. I memorized where they are and they never seem to budge and the SA did not use any glue.  I did insure it as well just for peace of mind


----------



## KensingtonUK

sundaelove said:


> Hi Caz71,
> 
> So yours just the bracelet and the box? No wrap?




Mine also different. Bought it in May.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

KensingtonUK said:


> I got mine in May and my screws have not budged. I memorized where they are and they never seem to budge and the SA did not use any glue.  I did insure it as well just for peace of mind



I need to insure mine. I would definitely want it replaced, although no issues with mine so far. But I never take mine off. Do you? The SA at the boutique hinted that this is why some come off. I don't know how true that is.


----------



## KensingtonUK

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I need to insure mine. I would definitely want it replaced, although no issues with mine so far. But I never take mine off. Do you? The SA at the boutique hinted that this is why some come off. I don't know how true that is.




Nope have taken mine off. Was afraid that I might want to as I am ended up getting the smaller tighter one but the next size up was just way to big vertically on the wrist.  I work on a computer all day and don't even notice the smaller one of my wrist.  I am in love.  Another trick the SA told me when he put it on as you tighten one side but not fully, then the other side and vice versa rather then just doing one side and then the other


----------



## Nolia

Ladies, do you prefer the old or new screw system? Why?

Also, reading these comments about how people's loves just pop right off, do you think people with the cuff lost it even more often?!

Does Cartier engrave? Does it cost extra?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sneak Peek


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Sneak Peek



Hii Nikki l-what sizes are they. Do they feel good being a cuff. Did u buy or just try??


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Yes, I bought. I got the pink gold love cuff in 16. The 17 was just too big and didn't work. I hate admitting this, but I like the fit of the cuff better. It makes me think my full love should have been a 15.


----------



## NSB

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes, I bought. I got the pink gold love cuff in 16. The 17 was just too big and didn't work. I hate admitting this, but I like the fit of the cuff better. It makes me think my full love should have been a 15.


They look gorgeous together! So Shiny!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NSB said:


> They look gorgeous together! So Shiny!



Thanks so much.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

I'm going in to Cartier today - will try on the 16 and 17 in RG... hopefully will have a reveal for you all


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> I'm going in to Cartier today - will try on the 16 and 17 in RG... hopefully will have a reveal for you all



Cool...post pics if you decide to get it. Love pics.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Cool...post pics if you decide to get it. Love pics.



Will do - I love seeing pics too! Congrats on your new cuff! I was debating whether to get the RG or YG and photos like yours really helped me to decide


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Will do - I love seeing pics too! Congrats on your new cuff! I was debating whether to get the RG or YG and photos like yours really helped me to decide



Thanks, they are both so beautiful, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Nikki - may I ask what your wrist measurement is and how far your Love bracelet goes up your arm? I'm still debating whether I should go for a 17, even though I was measured as a 16. I have a 15cm wrist and I'm not sure how snug the fit should be. I want it snug enough so it doesn't move around too much, but loose enough I can push it up my arm when I am typing, for example


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Nikki - may I ask what your wrist measurement is and how far your Love bracelet goes up your arm? I'm still debating whether I should go for a 17, even though I was measured as a 16. I have a 15cm wrist and I'm not sure how snug the fit should be. I want it snug enough so it doesn't move around too much, but loose enough I can push it up my arm when I am typing, for example



My wrist comes in right at 14 cm, mine is sorta loose, but not annoying so. I would have preferred a tighter fit, but didn't want to pay the special order price. I posted a pic a while back that shows how far it comes down. I will find it and post it. 

Also, dependent on the shape of your wrist too. I have room across and up and down, so mine doesn't feel huge on me.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hope this helps.

I would have loved one cm up.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hope this helps.


It does help, thank you! Would you say that it goes to about 1/3 of the way up your wrist? And you're saying you wanted a 17? Why would you recommend that amount of "give" in the fit - do you feel the 16 is too tight on you?

Thank you for your help and sorry about the number of questions - it's such an expensive purchase and I want to get it right!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> It does help, thank you! Would you say that it goes to about 1/3 of the way up your wrist? And would you recommend that amount of "give" in the fit?
> 
> Thank you for your help and sorry about the number of questions - it's such an expensive purchase and I want to get it right!



No problem, I understand. I would say it definitely is about a third down. I asked DH to be sure.  I have never liked anything loose on my wrists and therefore never wore bracelets that much. But with the love, being able to push it up some can be really convenient since it is a piece you wear all the time. If you work at a desk, it might be helpful to have the larger size. I would definitely try on both, and you can exchange too I think within a certain time in case you don't like the fit once you leave the store and go through life with it on.


----------



## Caz71

Looks great Nikki. Im abt 15cm too. I would prolly need the 17cm cuff.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

I got it! I went with the 16 in RG. I tried on the 17 and it didn't look right on my wrist, it was way too big and twisted around my arm without any force. The 16 can be pushed 5cm up my wrist, the 17 went almost 1/2 way up my arm. 

Also tried on the JUC - it's an amazing looking bracelet. I would get the 16, rather than go one size down as many recommend. 

I've been staring at my Love all night, definitely no regrets! Here's a bad photo under fluorescent lights, I'll take some better photos tomorrow.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> I got it! I went with the 16 in RG. I tried on the 17 and it didn't look right on my wrist, it was way too big and twisted around my arm without any force. The 16 can be pushed 5cm up my wrist, the 17 went almost 1/2 way up my arm.
> 
> Also tried on the JUC - it's an amazing looking bracelet. I would get the 16, rather than go one size down as many recommend.
> 
> I've been staring at my Love all night, definitely no regrets! Here's a bad photo under fluorescent lights, I'll take some better photos tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2685161



So happy for you. It is of course so gorgeous.  Did you try the JUC stacked with your love? I am wanting to do that, but I am stranded on Ban Island for a few months, so I better not tempt myself.


----------



## LVoeletters

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> I got it! I went with the 16 in RG. I tried on the 17 and it didn't look right on my wrist, it was way too big and twisted around my arm without any force. The 16 can be pushed 5cm up my wrist, the 17 went almost 1/2 way up my arm.
> 
> Also tried on the JUC - it's an amazing looking bracelet. I would get the 16, rather than go one size down as many recommend.
> 
> I've been staring at my Love all night, definitely no regrets! Here's a bad photo under fluorescent lights, I'll take some better photos tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2685161



Amazing!!!!! Soooo glad you got it!!!! One step closer to being jewelry twins, I need to copy you with your Cartier ring now!


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So happy for you. It is of course so gorgeous.  Did you try the JUC stacked with your love? I am wanting to do that, but I am stranded on Ban Island for a few months, so I better not tempt myself.



I did... had to be careful not to bang the two together though. They looked fantastic together. It's probably my favourite stack.



LVoeletters said:


> Amazing!!!!! Soooo glad you got it!!!! One step closer to being jewelry twins, I need to copy you with your Cartier ring now!



You'll love the Trinity... it's such a pretty ring! I'm thinking my next purchase might be a JUC ring


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Some better photos that show the rose tone


----------



## rebeccalouise

Does anyone know when the next price increase will be? Planning on making a love purchase in November this year, so i can get the tax back when i go overseas for Christmas (in Aus you get 10% back if you leave the country within 60days).


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Some better photos that show the rose tone
> 
> View attachment 2685733
> 
> View attachment 2685734



Love the rose. It looks perfect on you.


----------



## Greentea

Anyone have a platinum love band? Wheels are turning...


----------



## Bun

My birthday present...rg size16. Love it!  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sanheartsmakeup

Hi do any of you own this love cuff?

I've never seen any pictures of this! 

http://obsessed.instyle.com/obsessed/photos/results.html?No=683


----------



## Bun

More pics


----------



## ModernDistrict

I was thinking of buying one of the Cartier Love bracelets from brandearauction on eBay. They already sold many Cartier bracelets and watches. DO you think they are authentic?


----------



## Caz71

Bun said:


> More pics



Color looks lovely on u. Congrats & HB!!


----------



## shoegal27

I have a knock off that looks exactly the same! HA. I looked into buying that bracelet and I was like WTFFFFFFFFF!

Go ahead, let the hater aide, begin..


----------



## LDDChanel

Bun said:


> My birthday present...rg size16. Love it!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats! It looks beautiful on you


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bun said:


> My birthday present...rg size16. Love it!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Happy Birthday, looks great on you.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ModernDistrict said:


> I was thinking of buying one of the Cartier Love bracelets from brandearauction on eBay. They already sold many Cartier bracelets and watches. DO you think they are authentic?



There are so many good fakes out there. For peace of mind I would only buy from the boutique.


----------



## Bun

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Freckles1

shoegal27 said:


> I have a knock off that looks exactly the same! HA. I looked into buying that bracelet and I was like WTFFFFFFFFF!
> 
> Go ahead, let the hater aide, begin..




Ha!! I'm with you on the WTF!!!!


----------



## shoegal27

Freckles1 said:


> Ha!! I'm with you on the WTF!!!!



I really wanted one and think they are beautiful, but I just can not justify for ME, the price of one. Thats me. I just can not do it and put food on my table.. maybe in my next life I will come back RICH.


----------



## Machick333

Omg  guys my love fell off again and this time while I was at a cottage this weekend .... I know it's covered under out extended house insurance but it'll make our rate go up  so sad and mad ! What's the point of a bracelet that keeps falling off !!??


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Machick333 said:


> Omg  guys my love fell off again and this time while I was at a cottage this weekend .... I know it's covered under out extended house insurance but it'll make our rate go up  so sad and mad ! What's the point of a bracelet that keeps falling off !!??



I would take it back to Cartier. I shouldn't keep falling off. Maybe they can replace, I would be persistent.


----------



## NicoleLV

Machick333 said:


> Omg  guys my love fell off again and this time while I was at a cottage this weekend .... I know it's covered under out extended house insurance but it'll make our rate go up  so sad and mad ! What's the point of a bracelet that keeps falling off !!??




My first love I got last year kept falling off. I had to take it back twice to be sent out to Cartier in NY, but was finally given a new one. Do not risk losing it. Take it back ASAP!


----------



## Machick333

NicoleLV said:


> My first love I got last year kept falling off. I had to take it back twice to be sent out to Cartier in NY, but was finally given a new one. Do not risk losing it. Take it back ASAP!




Thanks ! But too late  I lost it ! I'm so sad and angry ! I called my insurance I am covered but with a 1k deductible . Dow can something that is suppose to stay on your wrist forever fall off so easily ?


----------



## Machick333

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I would take it back to Cartier. I shouldn't keep falling off. Maybe they can replace, I would be persistent.




 I lost it .... Can't find it anywhere


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Machick333 said:


> Thanks ! But too late  I lost it ! I'm so sad and angry ! I called my insurance I am covered but with a 1k deductible . Dow can something that is suppose to stay on your wrist forever fall off so easily ?



Oh no, that's terrible - I'm so sorry. At least your insurance covered most of it, although that $1k is still a big chunk of change. I'm paranoid about loosening screws and check mine daily. They haven't moved yet but I've only had it a week. 

What screw system did you have - the new or old? And when did you purchase it? I read that Cartier made some adjustments to the new system post 2013 after people reported issues with screws loosening


----------



## Caz71

Omg sorry for yr loss. Ill def get the cuff now. Too many horrible stories


----------



## Suzie

The falling off issue seems to vary. I have had mine for just over a year, purchased in Sydney and no issues at all.


----------



## Machick333

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Oh no, that's terrible - I'm so sorry. At least your insurance covered most of it, although that $1k is still a big chunk of change. I'm paranoid about loosening screws and check mine daily. They haven't moved yet but I've only had it a week.
> 
> 
> 
> What screw system did you have - the new or old? And when did you purchase it? I read that Cartier made some adjustments to the new system post 2013 after people reported issues with screws loosening




Hi! I got it in feb of 2013 , so not sure if that's before they fixed the issues ? I wonder if Cartier will do anything at all for me ? It seems odd that such an expensive luxury item would have such known issues


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Machick333 said:


> Hi! I got it in feb of 2013 , so not sure if that's before they fixed the issues ? I wonder if Cartier will do anything at all for me ? It seems odd that such an expensive luxury item would have such known issues



It wouldn't hurt to speak to Cartier, but I wouldn't get your hopes up, the best I've read of is getting a replacement, but that was when someone brought in the faulty bracelet. I do hope that you get your insurance claim processed ASAP - what a nightmare for you!

These are two of the threads I recall reading where people had their Loves fall off their wrist. One was lucky and noticed straight away (2012), the other one lost hers (2013). I can't recall if the comment about Cartier fixing the new screw system was in one of the threads, but I  know I read it somewhere here

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-love-bracelet-broke-757234.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-new-cartier-love-fell-off-my-wrist-839493.html


----------



## Machick333

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> It wouldn't hurt to speak to Cartier, but I wouldn't get your hopes up, the best I've read of is getting a replacement, but that was when someone brought in the faulty bracelet. I do hope that you get your insurance claim processed ASAP - what a nightmare for you!
> 
> 
> 
> These are two of the threads I recall reading where people had their Loves fall off their wrist. One was lucky and noticed straight away (2012), the other one lost hers (2013). I can't recall if the comment about Cartier fixing the new screw system was in one of the threads, but I  know I read it somewhere here
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-love-bracelet-broke-757234.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-new-cartier-love-fell-off-my-wrist-839493.html




Thanks for sharing ! Read them both just now , unbelievable !


----------



## ccjames

Hey Cartier family!! I got my bracelet last week and would love to share a photo but how do you share photos on here? xx


----------



## Suzie

ccjames said:


> Hey Cartier family!! I got my bracelet last week and would love to share a photo but how do you share photos on here? xx



Below the reply box you will see a box to go to advanced and then when you click that you will see a box to manage attachments, then you can add your photo.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

My baby presents from my husband to celebrate the arrival of our twin girls who were born 7/14!  Rose gold 4 diamond love to represent our family of 4!
And a little something extra to stack with it! 


On top of the world right now!


----------



## lizmil

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My baby presents from my husband to celebrate the arrival of our twin girls who were born 7/14!  Rose gold 4 diamond love to represent our family of 4!
> And a little something extra to stack with it!
> View attachment 2693291
> 
> On top of the world right now!



Beautiful, congratulations! And congratulations on your new family!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My baby presents from my husband to celebrate the arrival of our twin girls who were born 7/14!  Rose gold 4 diamond love to represent our family of 4!
> And a little something extra to stack with it!
> View attachment 2693291
> 
> On top of the world right now!



Gorgeous and big congrats on your baby girls.


----------



## LaBoisson

Congrats on your new 'gifts'...


----------



## LVoeletters

is there a cartier "family portrait" thread?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> is there a cartier "family portrait" thread?



I haven't seen one.


----------



## iheartorange

So it's been a month since I got my love from my DH for my 30th!! Today, got a surprise FedEx package from a publishing company and guess what?? cartier sent my DH a welcome to the cartier family book!! Did anyone get this too? I just feel how it's so special how they are doing it.. (I spent a lot of money on my Chanel and hermes purchases and never got any welcome gift) hehehe


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone stack their David yurman bangles with their loves? Or is that look too passé ?


----------



## Lots love

Well my mom surprising me with a gift today.  I got a new love in yellow today and the trinity ring&#128516;&#128525;&#128525; I'm so excited about it.


----------



## Lots love

Git better picture of them


----------



## Lots love

Group picture of my new love and trinity ring.they look amazing together


----------



## Lots love

Can't believe how heavy they are together wow we


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> Group picture of my new love and trinity ring.they look amazing together


 

Congratulations! So beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> Group picture of my new love and trinity ring.they look amazing together



They look amazing. Congrats.


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much &#128537;


----------



## baghagg

I'll be getting a LOVE bracelet soon (maybe next week).  I have a few questions for you girls:  1.  Has your pink gold bracelet faded to yellow gold over time/wear as does white gold, in general?  2.  My wrist is 6", and I don't know what size to get, so to the girls with 6" wrists, what size did you get and why, and would you get a different size if you were doing it all over again?

Thank you ladies.


----------



## NSB

baghagg said:


> I'll be getting a LOVE bracelet soon (maybe next week).  I have a few questions for you girls:  1.  Has your pink gold bracelet faded to yellow gold over time/wear as does white gold, in general?  2.  My wrist is 6", and I don't know what size to get, so to the girls with 6" wrists, what size did you get and why, and would you get a different size if you were doing it all over again?
> 
> Thank you ladies.


My wrist is just under 6". I have a YG in size 17. The SA said I could do a size 16 or 17 but recommended a 17. I'm so glad I got a 17 because in the summer, I do notice a little swelling. I think the 16 would have felt too constricting. Hope that helps!


----------



## Greentea

baghagg said:


> I'll be getting a LOVE bracelet soon (maybe next week).  I have a few questions for you girls:  1.  Has your pink gold bracelet faded to yellow gold over time/wear as does white gold, in general?  2.  My wrist is 6", and I don't know what size to get, so to the girls with 6" wrists, what size did you get and why, and would you get a different size if you were doing it all over again?
> 
> Thank you ladies.



Cartier pink gold is my favorite of any brand. It's like a subtle, warm rich hue slightly different from yellow gold. Not coppery at all. Get the size 17


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

baghagg said:


> I'll be getting a LOVE bracelet soon (maybe next week).  I have a few questions for you girls:  1.  Has your pink gold bracelet faded to yellow gold over time/wear as does white gold, in general?  2.  My wrist is 6", and I don't know what size to get, so to the girls with 6" wrists, what size did you get and why, and would you get a different size if you were doing it all over again?
> 
> Thank you ladies.




1. Only got mine 2 weeks ago so any speak of how long this will take to happen. I did ask the SA and he said that YG and RG both lighten in colour over time. I agree with the poster above, Cartier RG is very subtle - it's not very rosy unless you hold it up against YG but the difference is there. 

2. I've got a 5.9" wrist and I went for the 16. I hate bracelets sliding too far up my arm and prefer the fitted look of the 16 over the 17. The 17 also didn't look right to me, even though I loved the look on others here. I don't really stack bracelets either but that could be something you can consider. Also think about whether you need to push it up your arm a lot to type etc. 

I don't think I would go a bigger size if I was given the opportunity either


----------



## sjunky13

JUC hoops earrings come out soon! I can't wait. They are so cool. Maybe my next piece after another LOVE


----------



## baghagg

thank you ladies ~ I read here on TPF that someone purchased this bracelet big enough to slip on and off her wrist over her hand, thus never having to screw/unscrew this bracelet...  sounds like a smart move, what do you think?


----------



## sjunky13

baghagg said:


> thank you ladies ~ I read here on TPF that someone purchased this bracelet big enough to slip on and off her wrist over her hand, thus never having to screw/unscrew this bracelet...  sounds like a smart move, what do you think?




Me! It is ok. I need to buy another one because I lose weight, so it is very big now. 
I have small hands. It only works if you have tiny hands. 

I slip mine on and off. I can do that with the JUC too. My wrists are large, but small hands.


----------



## Greentea

sjunky13 said:


> JUC hoops earrings come out soon! I can't wait. They are so cool. Maybe my next piece after another LOVE



I die.


----------



## newcalimommy

sjunky13 said:


> JUC hoops earrings come out soon! I can't wait. They are so cool. Maybe my next piece after another LOVE



Do you have a time line of when they're coming out and price point? Thank you x


----------



## sjunky13

Greentea said:


> I die.




I know. What are we gonna do? haha


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

baghagg said:


> thank you ladies ~ I read here on TPF that someone purchased this bracelet big enough to slip on and off her wrist over her hand, thus never having to screw/unscrew this bracelet...  sounds like a smart move, what do you think?




My SA warned against getting a bangle that was too loose - said it was more likely to get banged around and that the screws would loosen because of the additional movement.


----------



## baghagg

sjunky13 said:


> Me! It is ok. I need to buy another one because I lose weight, so it is very big now.
> I have small hands. It only works if you have tiny hands.
> 
> I slip mine on and off. I can do that with the JUC too. My wrists are large, but small hands.



to me this seems like a great idea!  I won't know if it will work for me until I get there, but I do have small hands ...  I have a Tiffany 18k bangle which I slip on and off my wrist over my hands and the interior seems to be 19 cm, according to my cloth tape measure.

I'm just wondering what everyone thinks of this idea ~ would you do it if you could?  If not, why not?  

PS  I can't imagine wearing it always and not cleaning it, so it has to come off at the very least for cleaning purposes.


----------



## baghagg

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> My SA warned against getting a bangle that was too loose - said it was more likely to get banged around and that the screws would loosen because of the additional movement.



makes total sense if wearing it 24/7.  However, if I can slip it on and off at will, I won't be wearing it 24/7, so not banging it into things as frequently.


----------



## sjunky13

baghagg said:


> to me this seems like a great idea!  I won't know if it will work for me until I get there, but I do have small hands ...  I have a Tiffany 18k bangle which I slip on and off my wrist over my hands and the interior seems to be 19 cm, according to my cloth tape measure.
> 
> I'm just wondering what everyone thinks of this idea ~ would you do it if you could?  If not, why not?
> 
> PS  I can't imagine wearing it always and not cleaning it, so it has to come off at the very least for cleaning purposes.



I bought a larger size to do just this . If you can get the Tiffany on and off, you will be fine . Your LOVE will stay newer , longer too! 

I am obsessive with cleaning my jewelry. So I really get what you mean!


----------



## baghagg

sjunky13 said:


> I bought a larger size to do just this . If you can get the Tiffany on and off, you will be fine . Your LOVE will stay newer , longer too!
> 
> I am obsessive with cleaning my jewelry. So I really get what you mean!



thank you SJunky.  I'm getting the one with 4 diamonds, hence the cleaning issues.
What color is yours?  I'm between yg and rg, leaning toward rg, even though my er & wb are both platinum.


----------



## sjunky13

baghagg said:


> thank you SJunky.  I'm getting the one with 4 diamonds, hence the cleaning issues.
> What color is yours?  I'm between yg and rg, leaning toward rg, even though my er & wb are both platinum.




Mine is YG. I love Yellow. I do like Cartier and VCA pink too. I just prefer classic yellow. GL with your gorgeous bracelet . I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## gagabag

Love is truly addictive. I tried the wg with 4 diamonds along with this in May. Went for the wg. But can't get this out of my mind...I just have to have it too! Now I am on a ban! 
My pink rainbow...


----------



## brae

Ohhhh wow. Very nice.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

gagabag said:


> Love is truly addictive. I tried the wg with 4 diamonds along with this in May. Went for the wg. But can't get this out of my mind...I just have to have it too! Now I am on a ban!
> My pink rainbow...
> View attachment 2700747



This is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## dochunnybunny

gagabag said:


> Love is truly addictive. I tried the wg with 4 diamonds along with this in May. Went for the wg. But can't get this out of my mind...I just have to have it too! Now I am on a ban!
> My pink rainbow...
> View attachment 2700747




This is beautiful!!! 

Can you pls post more photos of this rainbow cartier? I just bought a preowned rainbow today and I would like to compare. I hope you dont mind. Thanks&#128591;&#128522;


----------



## gertuine

gagabag said:


> Love is truly addictive. I tried the wg with 4 diamonds along with this in May. Went for the wg. But can't get this out of my mind...I just have to have it too! Now I am on a ban!
> My pink rainbow...
> View attachment 2700747



That is SO LOVELY!!   wear it with cheer!


----------



## Greentea

gagabag said:


> Love is truly addictive. I tried the wg with 4 diamonds along with this in May. Went for the wg. But can't get this out of my mind...I just have to have it too! Now I am on a ban!
> My pink rainbow...
> View attachment 2700747



What a special piece!


----------



## baghagg

gagabag said:


> Love is truly addictive. I tried the wg with 4 diamonds along with this in May. Went for the wg. But can't get this out of my mind...I just have to have it too! Now I am on a ban!
> My pink rainbow...
> View attachment 2700747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> 
> 
> I love it, it's so beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## ccjames

my new love  Pink gold! I was between size 17 or 18. I went 18 because i personally don't like something being really tight on my wrist! i love it! first photo is my new love! then the next photo is a fun stack i did one day!


----------



## Chanelconvert

gagabag said:


> Love is truly addictive. I tried the wg with 4 diamonds along with this in May. Went for the wg. But can't get this out of my mind...I just have to have it too! Now I am on a ban!
> My pink rainbow...
> View attachment 2700747



Oh. That is to die for.


----------



## Greentea

ccjames said:


> my new love  Pink gold! I was between size 17 or 18. I went 18 because i personally don't like something being really tight on my wrist! i love it! first photo is my new love! then the next photo is a fun stack i did one day!



I "love" that the love layers with diamonds or fun summer beads and casual bracelets so well. It really is the perfect bracelet! Enjoy!


----------



## gagabag

Thank u everyone! I'm loving this so much! Love the wonderful colours!
More photos for you dochunnybunny...


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Thank u everyone! I'm loving this so much! Love the wonderful colours!
> More photos for you dochunnybunny...
> View attachment 2701210
> 
> View attachment 2701211



Gorgeous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ccjames said:


> my new love  Pink gold! I was between size 17 or 18. I went 18 because i personally don't like something being really tight on my wrist! i love it! first photo is my new love! then the next photo is a fun stack i did one day!



Beautiful and what a fun stack! The love goes with everything and looks so cool.


----------



## Lots love

Here's my stack of my love and my new rings. They all look so amazing. I got the cartier bug. but this is it for awhile. I thank you all for allowing me to share with you  all my new cartier pieces with you. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## iheartorange

Hey everyone.. I've been wearing my love bracelet since my birthday in June this year.. So during the last month or so.. My bracelet almost came off bc of the screws. I don't understand how they are screwed tight but they get loose every few days or so.. 

Anyone know why? What causes this? Is my bracelet defective? 

So every few days I basically use my finger nail just to check the screws! 

Thanks


----------



## Lots love

Did you look in the bottom of the box. There directions on how to put the love on.if you are near a boutique I would suggest you go there and have them put it back on.these bracelet required you to tighten the screws every so often. Even the staff does this themselves.


----------



## NSB

iheartorange said:


> Hey everyone.. I've been wearing my love bracelet since my birthday in June this year.. So during the last month or so.. My bracelet almost came off bc of the screws. I don't understand how they are screwed tight but they get loose every few days or so..
> 
> Anyone know why? What causes this? Is my bracelet defective?
> 
> So every few days I basically use my finger nail just to check the screws!
> 
> Thanks


I don't know why it happens but mine did the same thing. I now have 2. I ordered some purple Locktite glue from Amazon. It's used on watch screws. Apparently, you should still be able to use a screwdriver to take it off if necessary. Ever since I put that on, the screws haven't loosened. I now have peace of mind that they won't come off. Kind of annoying to have to use glue but it is what it is. I still love the bracelets.


----------



## baghagg

iheartorange said:


> Hey everyone.. I've been wearing my love bracelet since my birthday in June this year.. So during the last month or so.. My bracelet almost came off bc of the screws. I don't understand how they are screwed tight but they get loose every few days or so..
> 
> Anyone know why? What causes this? Is my bracelet defective?
> 
> So every few days I basically use my finger nail just to check the screws!
> 
> Thanks



there are people here on TPF who lost their bracelets and this was happening just prior to their losses ~ I suggest you visit Cartier asap to have the bracelet serviced and probably not wear it until it is resolved, just to play it safe.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Does anyone know if it's better to buy cartier love bracelets in Europe? And what price is?


----------



## Lots love

I'm glad though you didn't lose it. im sorry to hear about the problem you are having your love bracelet. I do hope that you are able to get it fixed soon. Good luck with your love . Keep us updated on the status .I'm really sorry to hear about it&#128546;


----------



## Greentea

Lots love said:


> Here's my stack of my love and my new rings. They all look so amazing. I got the cartier bug. but this is it for awhile. I thank you all for allowing me to share with you  all my new cartier pieces with you. &#128525;&#128525;


Love it all! I have a thing for the Entrelaces ring!


----------



## Lots love

Me too it's plan and simple but makes it wonderful piece. Not to many people have them which makes it nice. I called to order in yellow only two in stock in all over northeast. I think  it's going to be discontinued. Even online you can't order it. I thank you green tea  for your nice message&#128587;


----------



## Suzie

Lots love said:


> Here's my stack of my love and my new rings. They all look so amazing. I got the cartier bug. but this is it for awhile. I thank you all for allowing me to share with you  all my new cartier pieces with you. &#128525;&#128525;



Gorgeous.


----------



## Lots love

Thank you &#128525;


----------



## perleegirl

For those of you who have worn your LOVE bracelets with a watch...Is it really that damaging?
In hindsight, would you wear it without watch? I really want the LOVE, but want to keep my right wrist free for other bracelets.


----------



## LVoeletters

perleegirl said:


> For those of you who have worn your LOVE bracelets with a watch...Is it really that damaging?
> In hindsight, would you wear it without watch? I really want the LOVE, but want to keep my right wrist free for other bracelets.


I love the look of my love and bb stacked but I cant risk damaging my watch so I only do it when I go out or if I am sitting at my desk and can keep them separate.


----------



## perleegirl

LVoeletters said:


> I love the look of my love and bb stacked but I cant risk damaging my watch so I only do it when I go out or if I am sitting at my desk and can keep them separate.


Thanks for your input! I wear a Patek 24, but would like to purchase the Cartier BB, cuz I like the look with LOVE bracelet. I have had my Patek for a very long time, so I'm not as concerned about hurting my watch as much as a new LOVE. I'm really not wanting to wear LOVE on other wrist because I wear dia clover Perlee, and not sure that the two compliment one another. Also. really don't want to injure any VCA by layering with LOVE.  DECISIONS, DECISIONS!


----------



## LVoeletters

perleegirl said:


> Thanks for your input! I wear a Patek 24, but would like to purchase the Cartier BB, cuz I like the look with LOVE bracelet. I have had my Patek for a very long time, so I'm not as concerned about hurting my watch as much as a new LOVE. I'm really not wanting to wear LOVE on other wrist because I wear dia clover Perlee, and not sure that the two compliment one another. Also. really don't want to injure any VCA by layering with LOVE.  DECISIONS, DECISIONS!



If you don't mind the edge of the BB having potential dents than I don't see why not. This is my nicest watch so I always baby them in the beginning. I love Patek watches and it must look great with your perlee clover. While I am back and forth whether or not I like the love and perlee together, I have seen different ladies layer like this. I think it also depends on what model you are choosing. If you don't mind the round edge of the BB being worn over time then I don't see why not. I love love love the look of the bb and love together, I find it very fresh. Other option is, and I am in the same dilemma, finding a buffer bangle inbetween the love and watch. I would go to the boutique with your watch and clover bangle and see if the watch mixes nicely in your collection.


----------



## LVoeletters

perleegirl said:


> Thanks for your input! I wear a Patek 24, but would like to purchase the Cartier BB, cuz I like the look with LOVE bracelet. I have had my Patek for a very long time, so I'm not as concerned about hurting my watch as much as a new LOVE. I'm really not wanting to wear LOVE on other wrist because I wear dia clover Perlee, and not sure that the two compliment one another. Also. really don't want to injure any VCA by layering with LOVE.  DECISIONS, DECISIONS!


What size are you considering? And metal as well?


----------



## iheartorange

On the way to dinner with my love


----------



## perleegirl

LVoeletters said:


> What size are you considering? And metal as well?


I wear a size 17, or 18 if I want a little more room. Funny you ask about metal choice! I like them all! Plain Gold because its the original, Pink gold because its so pretty and feminine, and white gold because it's understated and probably the most versatile. My indecision about gold color, as well as with diamonds or without, is probably the biggest reason I haven't purchased it yet. Most of my jewelry, including watch, is W/G or platinum. My Perlee clover bracelet is R/G, and I wear it on opposite wrist than watch. I also have some yellow gold, including a great Roberto Coin Dia Centos Florentine bracelet. So, I'm not sure which metal color would best compliment my current pieces. I need to decide on metal and which arm I will wear it on, before purchasing. I know it's a good problem to have, but still frustrating!:help:


----------



## LDDChanel

gagabag said:


> Love is truly addictive. I tried the wg with 4 diamonds along with this in May. Went for the wg. But can't get this out of my mind...I just have to have it too! Now I am on a ban!
> My pink rainbow...
> View attachment 2700747


Gorgeous!!!! Congrats


----------



## LDDChanel

ccjames said:


> my new love  Pink gold! I was between size 17 or 18. I went 18 because i personally don't like something being really tight on my wrist! i love it! first photo is my new love! then the next photo is a fun stack i did one day!


Love it! Congrats it looks great on you!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Can anyone help me ... Is there much size difference between a 17 and 18 love bracelet?
My size 18 bracelet fits loose so is a 17 likely to fit me too ? I push my 18 about 2 inches above my wrist bone 
TIA


----------



## afsweet

This may be a silly question, but does anyone have this version of the LOVE ring(s) http://www.cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-rings/b4094600-love-ring ? I assume the 2 rings are separate and not intertwined (like the trinity collection), correct? I've looked at LOVE rings and bracelets in store in the past, but I don't remember seeing this version. DH and I are looking to get LOVE rings as wedding bands, but I like thinner bands and was originally considering the set of 3 bands. However, if these 2 are separate, I may prefer this instead.


----------



## ShoooSh

Machick333 said:


> View attachment 2683401
> 
> 
> Omg my love popped right off my wrist today as I was chatting ! Thankfully I was just at someone's house but what if I was swimming or out somewhere !? Has this happened to anyone ??? Nervous now !






Hi Dear


I've had this issue with my YG Love bracelet, it popped off right infront of the elevator as i was leaving the michael jackson cirque du soleil i Dec2013 where i was CHEERING and CLAPPING excitedly ... what if it had popped off during the show? i woulnt have noticed since i wear 3 of them .. but oh my ...its meant to be ... it did happen again at home and then i knew there was something wrong with the screws (mine was bought AUG2011), i dropped it at my local cartier and replaced the damaged screw.. 
one piece of advice, i  keep my screwdriver in my purse/wallet just in case, and  i make sure i check my bracelets periodically (sometimes on a daily basis to check if any has loosened up) i noticed that wearing 3 of them and being a super active person +   movements  towards my arm tend to loosen the top/last ones sometimes ...




hope ur issue is resolved by now


----------



## LVoeletters

perleegirl said:


> I wear a size 17, or 18 if I want a little more room. Funny you ask about metal choice! I like them all! Plain Gold because its the original, Pink gold because its so pretty and feminine, and white gold because it's understated and probably the most versatile. My indecision about gold color, as well as with diamonds or without, is probably the biggest reason I haven't purchased it yet. Most of my jewelry, including watch, is W/G or platinum. My Perlee clover bracelet is R/G, and I wear it on opposite wrist than watch. I also have some yellow gold, including a great Roberto Coin Dia Centos Florentine bracelet. So, I'm not sure which metal color would best compliment my current pieces. I need to decide on metal and which arm I will wear it on, before purchasing. I know it's a good problem to have, but still frustrating!:help:


I love a rose gold love with all platinum jewelry, I also think it would lend to stacking better with your perlee. I say go for it. I don't think you can go wrong with the Bb watch, my watch has been suitable for all occasions thus far... And honestly, I feel like once you start wearing the pieces you end up layering in a completely surprising way than what you previously anticipated- at least in my experience. I also say stick with the most comfortable fitted option for the bangle. You have your eye on two great Cartier pieces (if I do say so myself) &#128513;


----------



## perleegirl

LVoeletters said:


> I love a rose gold love with all platinum jewelry, I also think it would lend to stacking better with your perlee. I say go for it. I don't think you can go wrong with the Bb watch, my watch has been suitable for all occasions thus far... And honestly, I feel like once you start wearing the pieces you end up layering in a completely surprising way than what you previously anticipated- at least in my experience. I also say stick with the most comfortable fitted option for the bangle. You have your eye on two great Cartier pieces (if I do say so myself) &#128513;


Thanks! I am also looking at the W/G AGRAFE bracelet with DIA clasp and wondering if anyone has it, or has seen it IRL? Looks like a nice everyday piece.


----------



## perleegirl

Does any one have the Cartier AGRAFE bracelet? Or, tried it on?


----------



## dochunnybunny

gagabag said:


> Thank u everyone! I'm loving this so much! Love the wonderful colours!
> More photos for you dochunnybunny...
> View attachment 2701210
> 
> View attachment 2701211




Thank you very much! 

Here is a picture of mine.... Im falling in love with it everyday


----------



## xblackxstarx

It's gorgeous would you mind posting more photos of it I love it !!!! 




dochunnybunny said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Here is a picture of mine.... Im falling in love with it everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2708358


----------



## westcoastgal

Stephc005: I don't own the love ring in your pic but I just tried it on this weekend. It's one ring: the two rings are soldered together so they cannot come apart. They remain on that exact angle in the pic. Hope that helps.


----------



## baghagg

xblackxstarx said:


> Can anyone help me ... Is there much size difference between a 17 and 18 love bracelet?
> My size 18 bracelet fits loose so is a 17 likely to fit me too ? I push my 18 about 2 inches above my wrist bone
> TIA



I tried on 17, 18, 19 & 20 today.  The 17 fit the way Cartier Intended (the way a handcuff would,  for lack of a better description lol) fitted, but not tight; 18 had a little more room. ..  Was able to slip both 19 as well as 20 over my hand.   My wrist is 6 and 1/4 " for reference.   Hth


----------



## KensingtonUK

baghagg said:


> I tried on 17, 18, 19 & 20 today.  The 17 fit the way Cartier Intended (the way a handcuff would,  for lack of a better description lol) fitted, but not tight; 18 had a little more room. ..  Was able to slip both 19 as well as 20 over my hand.   My wrist is 6 and 1/4 " for reference.   Hth




It depends on your wrist shape.  I found two sizes to be the exact same width but the bigger size was taller.  My wrist is wide and not tall if that makes sense so the two sizes could slide up my wrist the same but the bigger size just stuck up more on the top and bottom which I didn't like


----------



## afsweet

westcoastgal said:


> Stephc005: I don't own the love ring in your pic but I just tried it on this weekend. It's one ring: the two rings are soldered together so they cannot come apart. They remain on that exact angle in the pic. Hope that helps.





Thank you for the kind reply! Disappointed to hear that they're not separate- guess I'll have to decide on either the trio or a different LOVE band even though they're thicker than I'd like.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you it does help 
I'm just not sure whether to get a second love bracelet and if I do whether to go for the next size up or down or to go two sizes up 
I love layering bracelets you see 




baghagg said:


> I tried on 17, 18, 19 & 20 today.  The 17 fit the way Cartier Intended (the way a handcuff would,  for lack of a better description lol) fitted, but not tight; 18 had a little more room. ..  Was able to slip both 19 as well as 20 over my hand.   My wrist is 6 and 1/4 " for reference.   Hth


----------



## westcoastgal

I know. I'm sort of not sure what type of ring to get either. There is the stack of three love rings. One is ceramic. I think they are seperate? One of them is quite thin. Good luck!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

xblackxstarx said:


> Thank you it does help
> I'm just not sure whether to get a second love bracelet and if I do whether to go for the next size up or down or to go two sizes up
> I love layering bracelets you see



Can you go to the store and try. Even if you try the sizers it should give you an indication of what will work with your current jewelry. Good Luck.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I could but I get so over excited looking at everything I won't be able to choose 
I already have the yg love in size 18 which fits a bit loose 
I got it from the store but I knew I was going there specifically for my first love bracelet which I knew I wanted to be plain yg  
Second love is a hard decision lol



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can you go to the store and try. Even if you try the sizers it should give you an indication of what will work with your current jewelry. Good Luck.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm also considering the vca perlee or one of the Hermes gold/ rg bracelets if not a second love


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

xblackxstarx said:


> I could but I get so over excited looking at everything I won't be able to choose
> I already have the yg love in size 18 which fits a bit loose
> I got it from the store but I knew I was going there specifically for my first love bracelet which I knew I wanted to be plain yg
> Second love is a hard decision lol



I completely understand. I usually go with DH and let him know I am not intending to buy that day so he will keep me on track.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

xblackxstarx said:


> I'm also considering the vca perlee or one of the Hermes gold/ rg bracelets if not a second love



I love the Perlee. So pretty. Have you considered the JUC. I showed DH a pic of it and he was not on board, but working on him.  He likes the Love though.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I love the JUC but again I can't decide between yg or wg 
I'm definitely decided on going to London to try on everything because I just can't decide 
There are just too many beautiful peices 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love the Perlee. So pretty. Have you considered the JUC. I showed DH a pic of it and he was not on board, but working on him.  He likes the Love though.


----------



## Kfoorya2

I received my love bracelet as a gift and don't have the receipt, just the authenticity card. Do you think they will take my bracelet for engraving without the receipt, just authentication card? 

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## erinrose

Kfoorya2 said:


> I received my love bracelet as a gift and don't have the receipt, just the authenticity card. Do you think they will take my bracelet for engraving without the receipt, just authentication card?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!




Yes should not be a problem.


----------



## dochunnybunny

xblackxstarx said:


> It's gorgeous would you mind posting more photos of it I love it !!!!







Here is another photo of my love&#128522;


----------



## Monaliceke

Lots love said:


> Here's my stack of my love and my new rings. They all look so amazing. I got the cartier bug. but this is it for awhile. I thank you all for allowing me to share with you  all my new cartier pieces with you. &#128525;&#128525;


Love it   Love your nails too!


----------



## bougainvillier

dochunnybunny said:


> View attachment 2710194
> 
> 
> Here is another photo of my love&#128522;



amazing!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## bougainvillier

Have you ladies seen the pave diamond in the cuff version? I would die for this!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181392471453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Have you ladies seen the pave diamond in the cuff version? I would die for this!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181392471453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I didn't know Cartier made this. It is gorgeous. Maybe it was custom work.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I didn't know Cartier made this. It is gorgeous. Maybe it was custom work.


I just looked at it- looks like it was an authentic cuff (according to the seller) and then they had a jeweler add diamonds. The jeweler I bought my watch from says that people have been doing this more and more with watches and sometimes they are almost fooled by how identical the setting is. Definitely made me wary if I buy an estate diamond watch next time.


----------



## KensingtonUK

LVoeletters said:


> I just looked at it- looks like it was an authentic cuff (according to the seller) and then they had a jeweler add diamonds. The jeweler I bought my watch from says that people have been doing this more and more with watches and sometimes they are almost fooled by how identical the setting is. Definitely made me wary if I buy an estate diamond watch next time.




This is very common with rolex watches.  I personally don't like diamond bezels but when I was looking, I came across this a lot with watches.  Many have pieces or movements in them that are not authentic


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> I just looked at it- looks like it was an authentic cuff (according to the seller) and then they had a jeweler add diamonds. The jeweler I bought my watch from says that people have been doing this more and more with watches and sometimes they are almost fooled by how identical the setting is. Definitely made me wary if I buy an estate diamond watch next time.



Interesting, the cuff looks authentic just based on looking at my own. But definitely something to be careful of. I know most high end brands won't service with after-market work done to it. Can be an issue I agree.


----------



## xblackxstarx

It's so beautiful ! I'm obsessed with the rainbow bracelets they're so pretty 
I just can't decide whether to stick with screw motif or rainbow 



dochunnybunny said:


> View attachment 2710194
> 
> 
> Here is another photo of my love&#128522;


----------



## starrynite_87

This tread is a constant reminder that I need a LOVE bracelet in my life


----------



## Chanelconvert

bougainvillier said:


> Have you ladies seen the pave diamond in the cuff version? I would die for this!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181392471453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This could have been Scott Dissick's very own customised love cuff!


----------



## Jayne1

Does anyone here have 3 Loves in rose, yellow and white?

I've had my yellow and white Loves (old style) for many years, they definitely have a patina.  lol  

I'm thinking of getting a rose gold, but was curious where I should put it, if I'm not going to get my oldies polished, just cleaned.

I wear the yellow first, then the white, do you think I should wear the rose after the white?  I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## dochunnybunny

Today, I spoiled myself with another love in plain yellow gold.

Here is a photo of my two Cartier love bracelets together. &#128522;&#128536;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dochunnybunny said:


> Today, I spoiled myself with another love in plain yellow gold.
> 
> Here is a photo of my two Cartier love bracelets together. &#128522;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712480



They look amazing together.


----------



## baghagg

dochunnybunny said:


> Today, I spoiled myself with another love in plain yellow gold.
> 
> Here is a photo of my two Cartier love bracelets together. &#128522;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712480



They look so great together,  what sizes are they and what size is your wrist?


----------



## Buddha007

dochunnybunny said:


> Today, I spoiled myself with another love in plain yellow gold.
> 
> Here is a photo of my two Cartier love bracelets together. &#128522;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712480



They look amazing! So simple and elegant. I wouldn't stack anything else with them.


----------



## Greentea

dochunnybunny said:


> Today, I spoiled myself with another love in plain yellow gold.
> 
> Here is a photo of my two Cartier love bracelets together. &#128522;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712480


So gorge!!!


----------



## kimber418

dochunnybunny said:


> Today, I spoiled myself with another love in plain yellow gold.
> 
> Here is a photo of my two Cartier love bracelets together. &#128522;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712480




So pretty!  They look beautiful together!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much


----------



## Caz71

Wowser. )


----------



## octnybride

Has anyone bought their Love at Saks nyc? if so, how much bargaining power do you have? I got my TF watch there years ago and I was able to just get a small % off but it was a bonus gc time so I got a $400 or $500 gc after. 

If this doesn't belong here, I apologize in advance.


----------



## baghagg

octnybride said:


> Has anyone bought their Love at Saks nyc? if so, how much bargaining power do you have? I got my TF watch there years ago and I was able to just get a small % off but it was a bonus gc time so I got a $400 or $500 gc after.
> 
> If this doesn't belong here, I apologize in advance.



I didn't purchase one yet, but I called Saks in NYC and spoke with the Cartier SA who told me that not only don't they negotiate as they are a Cartier boutique within Saks, they also do not discount 10% for a new Saks charge card, nor do they honor double points ~ they will only give single points during a double point sale (such as today).  hth


----------



## octnybride

baghagg said:


> I didn't purchase one yet, but I called Saks in NYC and spoke with the Cartier SA who told me that not only don't they negotiate as they are a Cartier boutique within Saks, they also do not discount 10% for a new Saks charge card, nor do they honor double points ~ they will only give single points during a double point sale (such as today).  hth


Thanks! I wasn't able to use to the 10% new charge discount but when I bought the watch the SA did give me a small discount and at the same I was able to get the bonus gc. 

I guess there isn't much incentive to buy it there


----------



## jewel obsessed

Hi ladies (and gentlemen). I wanted to post some pics of my new purchase!! I bought the RG JUC ring last week to complete my set. There is a picture of just the ring and another with the JUC ring stacked with my love ring.  On my wrist is the same combination and also my Gucci bamboo bangle (all RG). I hope to see more lovely pictures from everyone else soon too!


----------



## perleegirl

For those of you that have a 6 inch wrist, what LOVE bracelet do you wear?
I am trying to decide between the 17 or 18. How far down on the palm should it fall for best fit? Thanks!


----------



## 6310254

Does anyone know the current price for love bracelet YG no diamond in Canada? Thank you soooo much


----------



## Greentea

perleegirl said:


> For those of you that have a 6 inch wrist, what LOVE bracelet do you wear?
> I am trying to decide between the 17 or 18. How far down on the palm should it fall for best fit? Thanks!



17 -mine barely falls into my palm at all.


----------



## Greentea

jewel obsessed said:


> Hi ladies (and gentlemen). I wanted to post some pics of my new purchase!! I bought the RG JUC ring last week to complete my set. There is a picture of just the ring and another with the JUC ring stacked with my love ring.  On my wrist is the same combination and also my Gucci bamboo bangle (all RG). I hope to see more lovely pictures from everyone else soon too!



Gasp!!!!


----------



## perleegirl

Greentea said:


> 17 -mine barely falls into my palm at all.


Thanks for the advice. That's how 17 fits me too, and I guess if it fell any lower it would get in the way with everyday activities. It feels pretty comfortable indoors, but out in the Texas, August heat it feels a little small; not tight just tighter.


----------



## pree

jewel obsessed said:


> Hi ladies (and gentlemen). I wanted to post some pics of my new purchase!! I bought the RG JUC ring last week to complete my set. There is a picture of just the ring and another with the JUC ring stacked with my love ring. On my wrist is the same combination and also my Gucci bamboo bangle (all RG). I hope to see more lovely pictures from everyone else soon too!


 
Congrats! Great stacking!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Thanks pree!


----------



## starrynite_87

I never wear bracelets because I have really small wrist...what is the smallest size available, would I be able to get the bracelet adjusted? or should I just save my money and get the bracelet with the chain? Thank you ladies.


----------



## baghagg

starrynite_87 said:


> i never wear bracelets because i have really small wrist...what is the smallest size available, would i be able to get the bracelet adjusted? Or should i just save my money and get the bracelet with the chain? Thank you ladies.



16


----------



## melissadelag12

Hi! I got a YG diamond Love for mi birthday a couple of months ago, and I currently wear it on my left wrist just because I'm the "arm party" type of girl and I don't want it to get lost between other bracelets.. I'm thinking of changing the bracelet from my left to my right, but I'm not sure.. I guess I'm just looking for feedback on how the Love looks like with other bracelets!


----------



## baghagg

melissadelag12 said:


> Hi! I got a YG diamond Love for mi birthday a couple of months ago, and I currently wear it on my left wrist just because I'm the "arm party" type of girl and I don't want it to get lost between other bracelets.. I'm thinking of changing the bracelet from my left to my right, but I'm not sure.. I guess I'm just looking for feedback on how the Love looks like with other bracelets!



Yours looks great just the way it is


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

perleegirl said:


> For those of you that have a 6 inch wrist, what LOVE bracelet do you wear?
> I am trying to decide between the 17 or 18. How far down on the palm should it fall for best fit? Thanks!



I have a 5.9 inch wrist and I wear a size 16. I thought I would want a looser fit, but the 17 moved around too much for me. Can you try it on to get an idea of what is most comfortable for you? I had the 16 on one arm and the 17 on the other and it really helped me make my decision.


----------



## Kfoorya2

starrynite_87 said:


> I never wear bracelets because I have really small wrist...what is the smallest size available, would I be able to get the bracelet adjusted? or should I just save my money and get the bracelet with the chain? Thank you ladies.




I have very small wrists and the smallest love bracelet in 16 fits me perfectly! Like it was made for my wrists!


----------



## perleegirl

Thanks Ferdi_the_yak!

16 wow! I didn't even try that one on. I was torn between 17 or 18, and actually ended up purchasing the 17. I was told I have 30 days to exchange, but because I wore it out I would have to pay a small fee for polishing. I think the 17 is pretty comfortable. It falls right to the top of my palm, and I can push it up my forearm about 2.5 inches. The only time I really consider changing for the 18, is when I'm outside in the heat. I purchased the plain R/G because I really prefer the simplicity of it, but now even toying with exchanging it for one with 4 diamonds.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Perleegirl - ooh, please post a photo, it sounds like you've found your perfect size! I was nervous about my wrist expanding too much as well, but I guess that is motivation to not put on weight

I didn't even try the diamond versions as I loved the classic plain version, but they are stunning! I wouldn't go for the full diamond version as I love the screw design, but the 4 diamond version would be perfect.


----------



## IceAngel

They can set the price as high as they want as long as demand continues. What it really comes down to is that we're the ones setting the prices.


----------



## Compass Rose

IceAngel said:


> They can set the price as high as they want as long as demand continues. What it really comes down to is that we're the ones setting the prices.


Oh, so true!


----------



## Greentea

Yup - it's officially too high for me, now. I paid under $4k for mine a few years ago and that seemed right. Soooo, I guess it's a total of one for me!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know when the next increase in the uk will happen ? Or a rough idea ?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

xblackxstarx said:


> Does anyone know when the next increase in the uk will happen ? Or a rough idea ?



I would love to know as well for US.


----------



## perleegirl

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Perleegirl - ooh, please post a photo, it sounds like you've found your perfect size! I was nervous about my wrist expanding too much as well, but I guess that is motivation to not put on weight
> 
> I didn't even try the diamond versions as I loved the classic plain version, but they are stunning! I wouldn't go for the full diamond version as I love the screw design, but the 4 diamond version would be perfect.


I know what you mean. I love the classic, simple design of the plain, but normally prefer anything with diamonds. I already have the R/G VCA Perlee diamond Clover bracelet, so I just need to decide if less is more, or if more is more. I will post a pic soon. I appreciate the feedback.
Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

I noticed last night. Think was Usa site. The prices had gone! Site was being updated!


----------



## Lots love

Ok hi everyone. I was just wondering if anyone has the 1cuff with 2 bangles. if so do they find it to be comfortable to wear together.  Also does anyone have 2 pink and 1 yellow love to show. Thank you so much


----------



## Greentea

I just got a DLC necklace and it was sightly more than the price last month - stuff has already been updated


----------



## Caz71

What the f....


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> What the f....



The Love Collection doesn't show an increase in price.


----------



## Greentea

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The Love Collection doesn't show an increase in price.



Good - they don't always raise every collection every time


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Greentea said:


> Good - they don't always raise every collection every time



Any intel on its next increase?


----------



## perleegirl

Does the 4 diamond LOVE wear as well as the plain? I can't decide which to get. I have the plain, but am contemplating exchanging for 4 diamond version. I love how smooth the plain feels...I  wonder if the diamond one feels as nice. I like the idea that the plain is so classic, but like that the diamond LOVE is a bit thicker and perhaps more luxurious. Maybe someone has both versions that could offer some feedback? Thanks!


----------



## Lots love

I think both would be nice.but if you have enough for the diamond one go for it. You can later on get a plain one. What color or u considering


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

perleegirl said:


> Does the 4 diamond LOVE wear as well as the plain? I can't decide which to get. I have the plain, but am contemplating exchanging for 4 diamond version. I love how smooth the plain feels...I  wonder if the diamond one feels as nice. I like the idea that the plain is so classic, but like that the diamond LOVE is a bit thicker and perhaps more luxurious. Maybe someone has both versions that could offer some feedback? Thanks!



I would definitely go with the 4 diamond. I am really considering one or the JUC. I used to also only prefer the plain, it is such a classic. I still love the plain, but the diamonds stacked with the plain is something I can't get out of my mind. The four diamond is so lovely.


----------



## Caz71

Phew. Still not quite ready to get the cuff!!


----------



## KensingtonUK

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I would definitely go with the 4 diamond. I am really considering one or the JUC. I used to also only prefer the plain, it is such a classic. I still love the plain, but the diamonds stacked with the plain is something I can't get out of my mind. The four diamond is so lovely.




I personally would go for the plain but that is just me.  What I love about the love is the screw design and I feel like you loose that with the diamonds. Just my 2cents but whatever you choose, choose what YOU like best


----------



## Dode99

perleegirl said:


> Does the 4 diamond LOVE wear as well as the plain? I can't decide which to get. I have the plain, but am contemplating exchanging for 4 diamond version. I love how smooth the plain feels...I  wonder if the diamond one feels as nice. I like the idea that the plain is so classic, but like that the diamond LOVE is a bit thicker and perhaps more luxurious. Maybe someone has both versions that could offer some feedback? Thanks!



I used to own a plain Love but I sold it last year. I've never regretted it! Now I own a 4 diamond Love and I think it's perfect! You get the screw motifs and the diamonds, which make the bracelet imo more feminine and elegant.


----------



## perleegirl

Thanks ladies for all of your input. Here is a pic of my plain LOVE.
I'm still contemplating exchanging it for the
4 Dia R/G.


----------



## baghagg

Both bracelets are stunning


----------



## perleegirl

baghagg said:


> Both bracelets are stunning


Thank you!
Is less more, or more more? Keep Plain or exchange for 4 diamond LOVE?


----------



## baghagg

perleegirl said:


> Thank you!
> Is less more, or more more? Keep Plain or exchange for 4 diamond LOVE?



In the spirit of full disclosure, the four Diamond bracelet is the one I'm getting, so I may be biased, but it would be amazing next to your stunner!


----------



## KensingtonUK

perleegirl said:


> Thanks ladies for all of your input. Here is a pic of my plain LOVE.
> 
> I'm still contemplating exchanging it for the
> 
> 4 Dia R/G.




I personally like the plain next to this since it gives it a different look


----------



## PennyD2911

Dode99 said:


> I used to own a plain Love but I sold it last year. I've never regretted it! Now I own a 4 diamond Love and I think it's perfect! You get the screw motifs and the diamonds, which make the bracelet imo more feminine and elegant.




That's exactly how I feel. I got the 4 diamond.  I would not want the full diamond, although lovely I would miss the screw motifs. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lots love

Ok found stars wearing there loves and clou  thought I share with you all


----------



## Dode99

perleegirl said:


> Thanks ladies for all of your input. Here is a pic of my plain LOVE.
> I'm still contemplating exchanging it for the
> 4 Dia R/G.



Before purchasing my 4 diamonds Love, I thought of how I'm going to wear it and what kind of bracelets I'm going to stack it with. The 4 diamonds bracelet makes it easier for me to stack with other diamond bracelets and bangles. I have seen a Tpfr who owns both the clover Perlee and the 4 diamonds Love and they look super gorgeous worn together or alone for sure.

Is it still hard to decide?  Maybe you need to take a look at both bracelets worn alone or worn with other bracelets. I would ask the Cartier's SA as well! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Caz71

We're in qld on the gold coast. Our hotel is so close to a Cartier. It was closed when we walked by!!


----------



## baghagg

Caz71 said:


> We're in qld on the gold coast. Our hotel is so close to a Cartier. It was closed when we walked by!!



Where?


----------



## Suzie

baghagg said:


> Where?



Queensland, Australia.


----------



## bougainvillier

perleegirl said:


> Thanks ladies for all of your input. Here is a pic of my plain LOVE.
> I'm still contemplating exchanging it for the
> 4 Dia R/G.



I have this picture around and I think someone here on the forum posted it a while back. Just a teaser


----------



## perleegirl

bougainvillier said:


> I have this picture around and I think someone here on the forum posted it a while back. Just a teaser


Wow! Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. Yellow gold?


----------



## bougainvillier

perleegirl said:


> Wow! Beautiful! Thanks for sharing. Yellow gold?



This is my dream set, for now!

YG, I think so. What color is your set? YG or RG?


----------



## LoveMia

Are your love bracelets loose or the fitted size because I can't decide what I want to keep I have the loose on but I feel like it's to big then when I tried the fitted one I felt like it was to tight. I don't know want to do!


----------



## LoveMia

Love them together! Are yours on the loose side?


----------



## LoveMia

I love your stack! I just got mine in YG but I keep going back for sizing because I can't decide what size I feel more comfortable in. Are yours on the loose side?


----------



## LoveMia

I have the same problem and I went with the 18 and it fits big and I can turn in on my wrist no problem


----------



## LoveMia

Hey how much did they say the fee was because I have a little worn in mine but it hasn't been 30 days and I want to go exchange for the 17


----------



## perleegirl

bougainvillier said:


> This is my dream set, for now!
> 
> YG, I think so. What color is your set? YG or RG?


RG! Wondering if YG LOVE would look bad with RG Perlee...


----------



## perleegirl

LoveMia said:


> Hey how much did they say the fee was because I have a little worn in mine but it hasn't been 30 days and I want to go exchange for the 17


Not sure who this question is for, but I was told I would have to pay a polishing fee of $100, or so, because I wore it out of the store. I was contemplating exchanging my 17 for 18, but now have decided that 17 is my perfect fit. If you think you may want to exchange yours, and are wearing it, I recommend you protecting it by wearing a wrist sweat band.


----------



## Katy Sarah

Do many ladies here own the Love with rainbow gemstones?  I'm investing in my first Love soon, and have been set on plain rose gold but the rainbow one is *gorgeous* in person and more unusual I suppose.  Do you think it's less versatile?  I also wonder how the gems would hold up with 24/7 wear...


----------



## gagabag

Katy Sarah said:


> Do many ladies here own the Love with rainbow gemstones?  I'm investing in my first Love soon, and have been set on plain rose gold but the rainbow one is *gorgeous* in person and more unusual I suppose.  Do you think it's less versatile?  I also wonder how the gems would hold up with 24/7 wear...




Hi Katy! I have it in RG. They are semi precious stones so not as hardy as the diamonds. Having said that I've worn mine since getting it 3 weeks ago and so far so good. They r definitely stunning irl and the colours go with whatever clothes I wear. To be honest I wear it more than my WG 4D. If you're thinking about it, I'd
say go for it!


----------



## Katy Sarah

gagabag said:


> Hi Katy! I have it in RG. They are semi precious stones so not as hardy as the diamonds. Having said that I've worn mine since getting it 3 weeks ago and so far so good. They r definitely stunning irl and the colours go with whatever clothes I wear. To be honest I wear it more than my WG 4D. If you're thinking about it, I'd
> say go for it!


Thanks so much for your reply!  I think I will go with rose rainbow, but I'll trust my instinct when I see the bracelets again in person.  White gold / 4 diamonds is my other favourite (great minds think alike?!) but a wee bit beyond my budget just now.  I suppose with this classic piece, I really can't go wrong no matter which I choose


----------



## perleegirl

Katy Sarah said:


> Thanks so much for your reply!  I think I will go with rose rainbow, but I'll trust my instinct when I see the bracelets again in person.  White gold / 4 diamonds is my other favourite (great minds think alike?!) but a wee bit beyond my budget just now.  I suppose with this classic piece, I really can't go wrong no matter which I choose


Rainbow is pretty, but not as durable, or IMHO as versatile. Good luck choosing!


----------



## baghagg

perleegirl said:


> Rainbow is pretty, but not as durable, or IMHO as versatile. Good luck choosing!



How is it less durable ?


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm having the same dilemma whether to go for a plain or rainbow love ? It would be my second love x


----------



## xblackxstarx

Are they limited the rainbow bracelets because the white gold version looks out of stock online on the uk website


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Would you guys go for a rainbow love or a four diamond love?


----------



## KensingtonUK

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Would you guys go for a rainbow love or a four diamond love?




Four diamond love. I personally do not like the rainbow one


----------



## HADASSA

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Would you guys go for a rainbow love or a four diamond love?


 
Definitely 4 diamond love


----------



## perleegirl

baghagg said:


> How is it less durable ?



The stones are much softer, require more care, and therefore less durable than diamonds.
I would go for the plain or  one with diamonds.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

KensingtonUK said:


> Four diamond love. I personally do not like the rainbow one





HADASSA said:


> Definitely 4 diamond love



Thanks! I am contemplating the diamond full bangle. I love the plain golds, but I feel like I need to break up the metal with stones. Since I have a PG Cuff and a YG full bangle, the new bangle would stack with my current full. However, do you ladies think that is too much?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

perleegirl said:


> The stones are much softer, require more care, and therefore less durable than diamonds.
> I would go for the plain or  one with diamonds.



Then I wonder if it would hold up to daily wear like the others?


----------



## Suzie

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! I am contemplating the diamond full bangle. I love the plain golds, but I feel like I need to break up the metal with stones. Since I have a PG Cuff and a YG full bangle, the new bangle would stack with my current full. However, do you ladies think that is too much?



Have you thought of WG?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Suzie said:


> Have you thought of WG?


 thats what I would do


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Suzie said:


> Have you thought of WG?





luvmy3girls said:


> thats what I would do



I don't really prefer white metals. However, when I go to the store next time, I will try it on. Ya never know, I might love it.


----------



## luvmy3girls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I don't really prefer white metals. However, when I go to the store next time, I will try it on. Ya never know, I might love it.


 I dont either really, but I like it mixed with the gold and rose gold love. you could get it with the 4 diamonds. That would be a great stack


----------



## luvmy3girls

or my 2nd choice would be yellow gold with 4 diamonds


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

luvmy3girls said:


> I dont either really, but I like it mixed with the gold and rose gold love. you could get it with the 4 diamonds. That would be a great stack



I have seen this stack and it is pretty and then I would complete the trinity. Although the pink is a cuff.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

luvmy3girls said:


> or my 2nd choice would be yellow gold with 4 diamonds



Decisions.....decisions.  I have never looked at the rainbow in the store, I don't take off my bracelets, so I don't know if all the colors would be too much also.


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! I am contemplating the diamond full bangle. I love the plain golds, but I feel like I need to break up the metal with stones. Since I have a PG Cuff and a YG full bangle, the new bangle would stack with my current full. However, do you ladies think that is too much?



*NikkisABagGirl*, what a sweet debate you are in. I only have a YG cuff right now and definitely thinking about adding a full bangle. Although the debate is between VCA Perlee or Love. 

Do you stack your cuff with the bangle? Does it look right to you? When I tried both in store, I felt the bangle is a little bigger than the cuff in the same size.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> *NikkisABagGirl*, what a sweet debate you are in. I only have a YG cuff right now and definitely thinking about adding a full bangle. Although the debate is between VCA Perlee or Love.
> 
> Do you stack your cuff with the bangle? Does it look right to you? When I tried both in store, I felt the bangle is a little bigger than the cuff in the same size.



To be honest, I intended to stack them and they look great together in pics. However......I don't feel like they lay right. It annoys me to be honest and I have never worn them together beyond the first day I got the cuff. The bangle is definitely bigger and I know the Perlee in small is 14.5 cm. I was looking at that, but they never have one and it is special order. 

I just wanted to be really honest, since I really wanted it to work but it just doesn't. I even thought of exchanging the cuff, but I like the way it fits on its own.


----------



## HADASSA

NikkisABagGirl said:


> To be honest, I intended to stack them and they look great together in pics. However......I don't feel like they lay right. It annoys me to be honest and I have never worn them together beyond the first day I got the cuff. The bangle is definitely bigger and I know the Perlee in small is 14.5 cm. I was looking at that, but they never have one and it is special order.
> 
> I just wanted to be really honest, since I really wanted it to work but it just doesn't. I even thought of exchanging the cuff, but I like the way it fits on its own.


 
Are you looking at the small perlee signature in yg? It is available (not as special order) - I tried on one at Bal Harbour.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

HADASSA said:


> Are you looking at the small perlee signature in yg? It is available (not as special order) - I tried on one at Bal Harbour.



I was a few months back. I inquired at Neiman's in NorthPark and was told they didn't have, but could order and I would need to pay I think. I wasn't sure so I declined an order. Maybe I got wrong info.

Can I ask how it fit? I tried on the medium, but it was way big on me.


----------



## HADASSA

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I was a few months back. I inquired at Neiman's in NorthPark and was told they didn't have, but could order and I would need to pay I think. I wasn't sure so I declined an order. Maybe I got wrong info.
> 
> Can I ask how it fit? I tried on the medium, but it was way big on me.


 
It was a perfect fit for my very tiny wrist, which I think to be about 14.5 cm. I think the small perlee is 15.5 cm and yes, the medium is way too big. I didn't feel comfortable however with the clasp, because I read somewhere on the Forum that there can be issues with it.

I think you can pair a 10 diamond nicely with your stack


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

HADASSA said:


> It was a perfect fit for my very tiny wrist, which I think to be about 14.5 cm. I think the small perlee is 15.5 cm and yes, the medium is way too big. I didn't feel comfortable however with the clasp, because I read somewhere on the Forum that there can be issues with it.
> 
> I think you can pair a 10 diamond nicely with your stack



Our wrist is the same size. I have heard about the clasp issues as well and made me think twice. I would be going for the 4 diamond. The full is out of my reach for now.  I was saying full to distinguish because I currently have one cuff and one full love.


----------



## perleegirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Then I wonder if it would hold up to daily wear like the others?


I'm sure it would be fine in the short run, but plain or diamond LOVE would be better in the long run. After all, diamonds are the hardest stone. The other stones are not meant for 24/7 wear, but if you can afford to replace the more delicate stones as needed, and your heart desires it, go for it. Personally, I don't care for it, but that may have to do with my age. I think it looks very sweet, and better suited for a younger girl.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

perleegirl said:


> I'm sure it would be fine in the short run, but plain or diamond LOVE would be better in the long run. After all, diamonds are the hardest stone. The other stones are not meant for 24/7 wear, but if you can afford to replace the more delicate stones as needed, and your heart desires it, go for it. Personally, I don't care for it, but that may have to do with my age. I think it looks very sweet, and better suited for a younger girl.



Thanks. Yea, I wouldn't want to replace stones. I would prefer something that is wear with no worry like the 4 diamond love would be.


----------



## HADASSA

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Our wrist is the same size. I have heard about the clasp issues as well and made me think twice. I would be going for the 4 diamond. The full is out of my reach for now.  I was saying full to distinguish because I currently have one cuff and one full love.


 
Nikki, I am also considering the 4 diamond in yellow gold  but I like to take off my jewellery and I am wondering how practical a LOVE is for me


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Nikki, I am also considering the 4 diamond in yellow gold  but I like to take off my jewellery and I am wondering how practical a LOVE is for me


I have never been able to stand wearing bracelets 24/7, which is why it took me so many years to finally purchase my LOVE. I have only been wearing it for 3 weeks now, but I have honestly not once, even for a minute,  thought that I wanted it off my wrist. It is really like nothing else I have ever worn, so comfortable! I think correct size is key!


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> I have never been able to stand wearing bracelets 24/7, which is why it took me so many years to finally purchase my LOVE. I have only been wearing it for 3 weeks now, but I have honestly not once, even for a minute,  thought that I wanted it off my wrist. It is really like nothing else I have ever worn, so comfortable! I think correct size is key!


 
I was told by my Cartier SA that I will be a size 16. I would prefer the extra 0.5cm compared to the small perlee (15.5cm)  Do the portions where the screws go in ever bother you?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

perleegirl said:


> I have never been able to stand wearing bracelets 24/7, which is why it took me so many years to finally purchase my LOVE. I have only been wearing it for 3 weeks now, but I have honestly not once, even for a minute,  thought that I wanted it off my wrist. It is really like nothing else I have ever worn, so comfortable! I think correct size is key!



I definitely agree that size is key. I don't even notice I am wearing it until I look at it. It's so pretty though.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

HADASSA said:


> Nikki, I am also considering the 4 diamond in yellow gold  but I like to take off my jewellery and I am wondering how practical a LOVE is for me



Do you think you would like the cuff. The fit would be perfect for your wrist.


----------



## HADASSA

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Do you think you would like the cuff. The fit would be perfect for your wrist.


 
I would prefer the complete bracelet. I have 22K yellow gold bangles but was looking for something more subtle. How do you cope with the scratches on your LOVES?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

HADASSA said:


> I would prefer the complete bracelet. I have 22K yellow gold bangles but was looking for something more subtle. How do you cope with the scratches on your LOVES?



Yea, most people do as it is the original design. Mine doesn't have many scratches, but it is still shiny. It doesn't bother me though because wearing 24/7, there are bound to be some scratches.


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> To be honest, I intended to stack them and they look great together in pics. However......I don't feel like they lay right. It annoys me to be honest and I have never worn them together beyond the first day I got the cuff. The bangle is definitely bigger and I know the Perlee in small is 14.5 cm. I was looking at that, but they never have one and it is special order.
> 
> I just wanted to be really honest, since I really wanted it to work but it just doesn't. I even thought of exchanging the cuff, but I like the way it fits on its own.



Thanks for this info. I have been longing to try the Perlee in small as well but NM told me it's a special order. I doubt so, might just be vendor specific. But I don't have a local boutique to consult on. Does that mean tax-free, LOL? 

Anyways, I like the idea of cuff being care-free, you know, no issue with clasp or screws. The thought of losing a bracelet is way too scary. The choices are just too limited and more is more 

Good luck to your decision. And keep us posted. Between 4 diamond and color-stone, I originally liked the color-stone more, but it only comes in RG and WG now, and the 24/7 thing. I would go for a 4 diamond personally. But I wouldn't saying I will not ever add the color-stone down the road. It will your 4th!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for this info. I have been longing to try the Perlee in small as well but NM told me it's a special order. I doubt so, might just be vendor specific. But I don't have a local boutique to consult on. Does that mean tax-free, LOL?
> 
> Anyways, I like the idea of cuff being care-free, you know, no issue with clasp or screws. The thought of losing a bracelet is way too scary. The choices are just too limited and more is more
> 
> Good luck to your decision. And keep us posted. Between 4 diamond and color-stone, I originally liked the color-stone more, but it only comes in RG and WG now, and the 24/7 thing. I would go for a 4 diamond personally. But I wouldn't saying I will not ever add the color-stone down the road. It will your 4th!



Thanks.  Yea, I was told it was SO too. I am gonna take some time to decide. But I fear I have an addiction.   Good luck with your decision too, I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## bougainvillier

HADASSA said:


> I was told by my Cartier SA that I will be a size 16. I would prefer the extra 0.5cm compared to the small perlee (15.5cm)  Do the portions where the screws go in ever bother you?



Thanks for sharing info on VCA. And it seems like we have similar wrist size as well. I am a 16 in LOVE (only have cuff and bangle was a little looser), longing to try a VCA Perlee small. 

I am curious about your 22k YG bangles, where do you get those given the market of solid gold bracelets are so limited to tiny wrists? I have looked over some Indian-look designs for kids, but wasn't sure that is what I want. Just curious on your point of view.


----------



## HADASSA

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks.  Yea, I was told it was SO too. I am gonna take some time to decide. But I fear I have an addiction.   Good luck with your decision too, I will keep you guys posted.


 
Nikki, before you decide on the 4D-LOVE, I think you should try the Perlee Small Signature. I do think it is pretty enough to add some oomph to your existing LOVEs. In this way, you get a different design and don't have to spend extra for the diamonds.



bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for sharing info on VCA. And it seems like we have similar wrist size as well. I am a 16 in LOVE (only have cuff and bangle was a little looser), longing to try a VCA Perlee small.
> 
> I am curious about your 22k YG bangles, where do you get those given the market of solid gold bracelets are so limited to tiny wrists? I have looked over some Indian-look designs for kids, but wasn't sure that is what I want. Just curious on your point of view.


 
Friends were going to Hajj in Mecca, Saudi Arabia a few years aback and I gave them 
a sample bracelet of what fit me perfeclty. They worked with that and I got a perfect fit. I also think that this is a good investment since you pay for weight primarily and design (secondarily) and 22K is a close as you get to pure gold  They are perfect rounds - not ovals like the LOVE and Perlee.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

HADASSA said:


> Nikki, before you decide on the 4D-LOVE, I think you should try the Perlee Small Signature. I do think it is pretty enough to add some oomph to your existing LOVEs. In this way, you get a different design and don't have to spend extra for the diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> Friends were going to Hajj in Mecca, Saudi Arabia a few years aback and I gave them
> a sample bracelet of what fit me perfeclty. They worked with that and I got a perfect fit. I also think that this is a good investment since you pay for weight primarily and design (secondarily) and 22K is a close as you get to pure gold  They are perfect rounds - not ovals like the LOVE and Perlee.



Good idea, just because I don't want to regret buying so many loves one day. I don't know if I will, but a different design especially one as feminine as the Perlee may be great. And I save money. I need to try on a small though.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Would you guys go for a rainbow love or a four diamond love?




4 diamond, but that is what I have purchased, so I may be a bit prejudice. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> 4 diamond, but that is what I have purchased, so I may be a bit prejudice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks. It is what I am leaning towards.


----------



## Lots love

Thank you for allowing me to share with you all my collection


----------



## baghagg

They look great.   May I ask what size your bracelets are,  if they are the same size (as each other), are you happy with the size(s) you chose,  and if yes, why/ if no,  what would you change if you could?  Also,  what color(s) are they?

Thank you


----------



## Lots love

I love them both. Ni they fit perfectly. I have my first was pink the second is yellow. They are both size 18.i would change anything. Thank you for your thoughts on my collection


----------



## Lots love

I can't wait for my yellow to get as patina as my pink one . I love the patina look


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> Thank you for allowing me to share with you all my collection


 
I love you collection! The Trinity and Entralace rings look great together!
I have the narrow (2.9mm) size Trinity. I'm having it engraved with my husband & my name on the PG ring, my son's name on the WG and my daughter's on the YG. I can't wait to collect it from the cartier boutique!


----------



## Lots love

Thank u .oh that's do nice to have your family name on it.its extra special to u then. Yea I don't see to many people wearing entralace ring. I'm surprised it's great ring


----------



## Lots love

So can I ask would u say the love and JUC are the same color pink. I'm curious about that


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> So can I ask would u say the love and JUC are the same color pink. I'm curious about that


 
I've tried the PG love in the past. The PG Love and JUC look the same


----------



## bougainvillier

Lots love said:


> Thank you for allowing me to share with you all my collection



Gorgeous stack! I, too, like the patina look a lot. I thought I was crazy when people were talking about how to keep them shiny as new. I guess I like the character


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Good idea, just because I don't want to regret buying so many loves one day. I don't know if I will, but a different design especially one as feminine as the Perlee may be great. And I save money. I need to try on a small though.





HADASSA said:


> Nikki, before you decide on the 4D-LOVE, I think you should try the Perlee Small Signature. I do think it is pretty enough to add some oomph to your existing LOVEs. In this way, you get a different design and don't have to spend extra for the diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> Friends were going to Hajj in Mecca, Saudi Arabia a few years aback and I gave them
> a sample bracelet of what fit me perfeclty. They worked with that and I got a perfect fit. I also think that this is a good investment since you pay for weight primarily and design (secondarily) and 22K is a close as you get to pure gold  They are perfect rounds - not ovals like the LOVE and Perlee.



Before we moving on here, I have another thought on Perlee vs. Love. I guess ladies here would know better- the screws of Love vs. clasp of Perlee. 

I have only tried on Love bangle, not the Perlee signature (really need to go hah). I have also read about horror stories with Love screws (thus the choice of going cuff originally, well part of the reason, other being cuff fits better). What about the clasp of Perlee? Any issues about it being reported? I get the sense that it's easier to get on and off by yourself. What about loosening? Is that a concern? Is it meant to be worn daily?

Please, feel free to chime in. Thanks!


----------



## Lots love

Me too they don't know what they are missing&#128516;


----------



## Lots love

Thank you pree I wasn't sure . before I buy mine, I want to make sure of what I want.i tried yellow it's beautiful&#128525;. Thank you for telling me makes me feel better about my decision


----------



## einseine

bougainvillier said:


> Before we moving on here, I have another thought on Perlee vs. Love. I guess ladies here would know better- the screws of Love vs. clasp of Perlee.
> 
> I have only tried on Love bangle, not the Perlee signature (really need to go hah). I have also read about horror stories with Love screws (thus the choice of going cuff originally, well part of the reason, other being cuff fits better). What about the clasp of Perlee? Any issues about it being reported? I get the sense that it's easier to get on and off by yourself. What about loosening? Is that a concern? Is it meant to be worn daily?
> 
> Please, feel free to chime in. Thanks!



Hi bougainvillier!  It should not be referred to as an issue, but the clasp of Perlee loosens structurally.  You can wear it daily, but if you hit it against something the clasp may loosen gradually.  If you hit it strongly it may be strained (see the pic of its backside).  It also catches clothes!  But, it's more stretch resistant compared to Love and stays shiny!  I wear my Love and JUC 24/7, but not my Perlee.   I take it off when I come home.  (My WG 4-diamond Love is size 17 and Perlee in medium.)


----------



## bougainvillier

einseine said:


> Hi bougainvillier!  It should not be referred to as an issue, but the clasp of Perlee loosens structurally.  You can wear it daily, but if you hit it against something the clasp may loosen gradually.  If you hit it strongly it may be strained (see the pic of its backside).  It also catches clothes!  But, it's more stretch resistant compared to Love and stays shiny!  I wear my Love and JUC 24/7, but not my Perlee.   I take it off when I come home.  (My WG 4-diamond Love is size 17 and Perlee in medium.)



Hello *einseine*! Nice seeing you around! Thanks for the information and gosh, your bracelets are amazing! That alternating diamond tennis bracelet! My oh my! Love your pairing and new avatar as well!!! Cannot get enough of your jewelry collection! Do you have a thread dedicated for me to drool upon? 

I hear you, it's good that you can take off everyday easily. It's just an option you would like for free. I really think I should go into a store to try some VCA pieces. I am in Boston and there is no VCA boutique, except NM carries some and an authorized store (do they carry a good selection? I have no idea). I am 16 in Love so I suspect I am a small in Perlee, which according to NM, it's a special order (huh?) Do you know about those authorized stores? Are they basically the same as a boutique and should have various sizes for you to try, or it's more in line with book/window viewing and then ordering? Thanks again!!


----------



## perleegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Hello *einseine*! Nice seeing you around! Thanks for the information and gosh, your bracelets are amazing! That alternating diamond tennis bracelet! My oh my! Love your pairing and new avatar as well!!! Cannot get enough of your jewelry collection! Do you have a thread dedicated for me to drool upon?
> 
> I hear you, it's good that you can take off everyday easily. It's just an option you would like for free. I really think I should go into a store to try some VCA pieces. I am in Boston and there is no VCA boutique, except NM carries some and an authorized store (do they carry a good selection? I have no idea). I am 16 in Love so I suspect I am a small in Perlee, which according to NM, it's a special order (huh?) Do you know about those authorized stores? Are they basically the same as a boutique and should have various sizes for you to try, or it's more in line with book/window viewing and then ordering? Thanks again!!


I have the clover Perlee, and I never worry about it falling off. Besides having a catch clasp, you have to squeeze and pull it apart to open.  Also, when you where these bracelets, they are so pretty that you tend to look at them a lot and keep an eye on them.

If you plan on going to NM to try on, I would call ahead so they can have one transferred in for you. Even if the small is a special order, make sure they have the medium to get an idea. It 's been my experience that they do not normally have the medium signature in stock either. Are you sure you would where the small size? From what I have read, even the gals with tiny wrist have said it was too small.


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Hi bougainvillier!  It should not be referred to as an issue, but the clasp of Perlee loosens structurally.  You can wear it daily, but if you hit it against something the clasp may loosen gradually.  If you hit it strongly it may be strained (see the pic of its backside).  It also catches clothes!  But, it's more stretch resistant compared to Love and stays shiny!  I wear my Love and JUC 24/7, but not my Perlee.   I take it off when I come home.  (My WG 4-diamond Love is size 17 and Perlee in medium.)


DROOL! This makes me so want W/G LOVE to wear with my R/G LOVE and Perlee. How does your W/G LOVE stay looking so nice? I keep reading that they don't age so well. Curious if you mix in any other R/G with your W/G/Plat jewelry or just this one pretty piece? Do you mix Y/G as well? I'm at crossroads trying to decide on how many different metals I want to mix, and what to purchase or get rid of.


----------



## einseine

bougainvillier said:


> Hello *einseine*! Nice seeing you around! Thanks for the information and gosh, your bracelets are amazing! That alternating diamond tennis bracelet! My oh my! Love your pairing and new avatar as well!!! Cannot get enough of your jewelry collection! Do you have a thread dedicated for me to drool upon?
> 
> I hear you, it's good that you can take off everyday easily. It's just an option you would like for free. I really think I should go into a store to try some VCA pieces. I am in Boston and there is no VCA boutique, except NM carries some and an authorized store (do they carry a good selection? I have no idea). I am 16 in Love so I suspect I am a small in Perlee, which according to NM, it's a special order (huh?) Do you know about those authorized stores? Are they basically the same as a boutique and should have various sizes for you to try, or it's more in line with book/window viewing and then ordering? Thanks again!!



Oh, I was a bit surprised to hear that you have no VCA boutique in Boston!  I have no idea about what NM has or how to place a special order with them.  No experience with the authorized stores.  Sorry!  Ask VCA supporters in the addiction thread.  They know everything!  I've heard that 16 Love and Small Perlee are almost the same size.  Medium Perlee is 17.5cm and 17 Love's  inner diamiter is 16.


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> DROOL! This makes me so want W/G LOVE to wear with my R/G LOVE and Perlee. How does your W/G LOVE stay looking so nice? I keep reading that they don't age so well. Curious if you mix in any other R/G with your W/G/Plat jewelry or just this one pretty piece? Do you mix Y/G as well? I'm at crossroads trying to decide on how many different metals I want to mix, and what to purchase or get rid of.



Hi DROOL!  I sent it to Cartier for polishing last summer.  I push it up, trying not to wear it around the wrist.  As you know WG Love with diamonds are rhodium plated, so it's scratch resistant to some extent.

I normally wear WG pieces (Love, diamond bracelets) on my left arm, and PG pieces (Perlee, JUC), on my right arm.  My favorite mix is PGXWG. But, I more attach weight to the design of each piece to mix.  For example, I sometimes put on Tiffany's YG open clasp bracelet with JUC, but never with Perlee.  Perlee Signature and clasp link bracelet don't look nice together.


----------



## Suzie

einseine said:


> Hi bougainvillier!  It should not be referred to as an issue, but the clasp of Perlee loosens structurally.  You can wear it daily, but if you hit it against something the clasp may loosen gradually.  If you hit it strongly it may be strained (see the pic of its backside).  It also catches clothes!  But, it's more stretch resistant compared to Love and stays shiny!  I wear my Love and JUC 24/7, but not my Perlee.   I take it off when I come home.  (My WG 4-diamond Love is size 17 and Perlee in medium.)



One word "Stunning".


----------



## einseine

Suzie said:


> One word "Stunning".



Thanks Suzie!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Suzie said:


> One word "Stunning".



+1 Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## PennyD2911

My Cartier 4 Diamond Love arrived today!  Over the moon!&#128515;
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> My Cartier 4 Diamond Love arrived today!  Over the moon!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726623
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Gorgeous Penny!


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> My Cartier 4 Diamond Love arrived today!  Over the moon!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726623
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


So beautiful! Congrats! Wear in good health!


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Hi DROOL!  I sent it to Cartier for polishing last summer.  I push it up, trying not to wear it around the wrist.  As you know WG Love with diamonds are rhodium plated, so it's scratch resistant to some extent.
> 
> I normally wear WG pieces (Love, diamond bracelets) on my left arm, and PG pieces (Perlee, JUC), on my right arm.  My favorite mix is PGXWG. But, I more attach weight to the design of each piece to mix.  For example, I sometimes put on Tiffany's YG open clasp bracelet with JUC, but never with Perlee.  Perlee Signature and clasp link bracelet don't look nice together.


Funny that's the direction I have been taking. I tend to wear mostly  W/G, Plat, and SS watch, but reserve my right arm for everything else. I got my R/G clover Perlee a few years back, and since then anything I purchase for that wrist has to work around my Holy Grail piece. I recently purchased my first piece of cartier, the LOVE bracelet, and am hesitant to wear Perlee with it cuz I am so protective of my VCA jewelry. I am thinking of getting the signature bracelet to wear as a buffer between the two. Do you notice any wear on either your LOVe or Perlee from stacking together? I keep whispering to myself " Don't sweat the small stuff...life is too short!", but I am still trying to convince myself.


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Funny that's the direction I have been taking. I tend to wear mostly  W/G, Plat, and SS watch, but reserve my right arm for everything else. I got my R/G clover Perlee a few years back, and since then anything I purchase for that wrist has to work around my Holy Grail piece. I recently purchased my first piece of cartier, the LOVE bracelet, and am hesitant to wear Perlee with it cuz I am so protective of my VCA jewelry. I am thinking of getting the signature bracelet to wear as a buffer between the two. Do you notice any wear on either your LOVe or Perlee from stacking together? I keep whispering to myself " Don't sweat the small stuff...life is too short!", but I am still trying to convince myself.



I don't really notice any wear on either of my Love or Perlee.  My Perlee(M) occasionally slides over my Love(17), which means some scratches on the back of my Perlee?? (and my Love also gets scratched a bit.) I am not so super sensitive about small scratches as long as they look beautiful.

Not for polishing, I'd better send my Perlee to the boutique to fix the closing system.  Because my Perlee is sometimes almost apart on my wrist before I notice it.  It has never fallen off because the catching clasp is still working.  For this reason, I am a little worried about Perlee's closing system.

I must be SO SO SO protective of my new diamond line bracelet, but I wear it everyday with other bracelets.  Actually, I also considered WG Perlee Pave Diamond, but I went for DTB.  When you stack multiple "hard" bracelets, you should be very careful because their closing system may loosen bit by bit without realizing.


----------



## einseine

NikkisABagGirl said:


> +1 Absolutely Stunning!



Thanks!


----------



## einseine

PennyD2911 said:


> My Cartier 4 Diamond Love arrived today!  Over the moon!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726623
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Looove 4-diamond Love!!!


----------



## RachelZ

Dear TPFers,

i bought my Yellow gold wedding love ring last tuesday.
I only wear it during the day, stack it in the original box by night.
I work during the day time at an office, take it of whil washing hands, showering etc.
This morning I took a cartier cloth to clean it and saw soooo many scratches.
feeling very sad.. shall I take it back?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CartierLVer

RachelZ said:


> Dear TPFers,
> 
> i bought my Yellow gold wedding love ring last tuesday.
> I only wear it during the day, stack it in the original box by night.
> I work during the day time at an office, take it of whil washing hands, showering etc.
> This morning I took a cartier cloth to clean it and saw soooo many scratches.
> feeling very sad.. shall I take it back?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I'm sorry to hear that your ring has scratches but it is bound to happen! I for one can feel your pain but I've moved on and accepted it. Although Cartier will not refund or exchange your ring since it worn, but they prob will offer a shinning service which can make it look new or wear down the gold (making it thinner than its original weight and form)! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Caz71

I found a few scratches after wearing it at work. Its inevitable(


----------



## Caz71

PennyD2911 said:


> My Cartier 4 Diamond Love arrived today!  Over the moon!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726623
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I luv it. Would Love to own this. Maybe one day!!!!!!


----------



## livethelake

RachelZ said:


> Dear TPFers,
> 
> i bought my Yellow gold wedding love ring last tuesday.
> I only wear it during the day, stack it in the original box by night.
> I work during the day time at an office, take it of whil washing hands, showering etc.
> This morning I took a cartier cloth to clean it and saw soooo many scratches.
> feeling very sad.. shall I take it back?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Oh honey, it's going to happen.  Nothing you can do to prevent scratches except to lock it up in a drawer and never wear it 

My advise is to wear your gorgy ring, enjoy it, and remember that each scratch or blemish means that you are living life.....not just watching from the sidelines!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> My Cartier 4 Diamond Love arrived today!  Over the moon!&#55357;&#56835;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726623
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Simply divine  I am assuming this is yellow gold?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> My Cartier 4 Diamond Love arrived today!  Over the moon!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726623
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Gorgeous


----------



## Harpertoo

Anyone ever wear their Love with a jade bangle?
I feel like my Love now has enough scratches that I'm no longer concerned with that, but don't want to damage the jade. Thoughts?


----------



## livethelake

PennyD2911 said:


> My Cartier 4 Diamond Love arrived today!  Over the moon!&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726623
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Love, Love, LOVE!

(looks perfect on your wrist, love it with the YG Rolex)


----------



## Lots love

Congratulations on your new love.it looks amazing on you. I'm so  happy for you enjoy it


----------



## PennyD2911

perleegirl said:


> So beautiful! Congrats! Wear in good health!







einseine said:


> Looove 4-diamond Love!!!







Caz71 said:


> I luv it. Would Love to own this. Maybe one day!!!!!!







Suzie said:


> Gorgeous Penny!




Thank you ladies!&#128154;
I'm so thrilled with it. I've wanted one for several years, but Hermes kept eating my money!&#128539;
I failed to include in the first post that it's YG. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Simply divine  I am assuming this is yellow gold?




Thank you! Yes, it is YG. &#128525;
Love your tPF ID, one of the most beautiful Jewish names. &#128153;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous




Thank you Nikki!&#128522;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your new love.it looks amazing on you. I'm so  happy for you enjoy it




Thank you!&#127775;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Greentea

The scratches will eventually kind of blend in and form a beautiful patina. It happens with every love piece - just live with it and enjoy it!


----------



## purplepoodles

It's gold and sadly it happens. Before hallmarks people would bite gold jewellery to check the gold content. Teeth mark=high gold content. No teeth mark=low or no gold content. 

Even platinum scratches, just took my TB in for a polish. The jeweller, when I complained about the micro scratches suggested rhodium plating to keep it bright and shiney. There may be something similar for gold but   If not applied by the original maker would probably invalidate your warranty. 

The patina that will eventually develop is unique to each piece, wear and enjoy your beautiful ring.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is YG. &#55357;&#56845;
> Love your tPF ID, one of the most beautiful Jewish names. &#55357;&#56473;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Thank you Penny - so chosen because I admire her self-sacrifice to save the Jewish people. From my signature you can tell I am a most humble servant of Jesus Christ.

What made you choose yellow gold over the pink gold?


----------



## RachelZ

livethelake said:


> Oh honey, it's going to happen.  Nothing you can do to prevent scratches except to lock it up in a drawer and never wear it
> 
> My advise is to wear your gorgy ring, enjoy it, and remember that each scratch or blemish means that you are living life.....not just watching from the sidelines!







Greentea said:


> The scratches will eventually kind of blend in and form a beautiful patina. It happens with every love piece - just live with it and enjoy it!







purplepoodles said:


> It's gold and sadly it happens. Before hallmarks people would bite gold jewellery to check the gold content. Teeth mark=high gold content. No teeth mark=low or no gold content.
> 
> Even platinum scratches, just took my TB in for a polish. The jeweller, when I complained about the micro scratches suggested rhodium plating to keep it bright and shiney. There may be something similar for gold but   If not applied by the original maker would probably invalidate your warranty.
> 
> The patina that will eventually develop is unique to each piece, wear and enjoy your beautiful ring.







Caz71 said:


> I found a few scratches after wearing it at work. Its inevitable(







808AsianGuy said:


> I'm sorry to hear that your ring has scratches but it is bound to happen! I for one can feel your pain but I've moved on and accepted it. Although Cartier will not refund or exchange your ring since it worn, but they prob will offer a shinning service which can make it look new or wear down the gold (making it thinner than its original weight and form)! Wear it in good health!




Thanks for The sweet words.. Letting this sad feeling slide away ! Xxx


----------



## PennyD2911

livethelake said:


> Oh honey, it's going to happen.  Nothing you can do to prevent scratches except to lock it up in a drawer and never wear it
> 
> My advise is to wear your gorgy ring, enjoy it, and remember that each scratch or blemish means that you are living life.....not just watching from the sidelines!



*I*, that is the perfect post!
Great advice my sweet friend. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PennyD2911

RachelZ said:


> Thanks for The sweet words.. Letting this sad feeling slide away ! Xxx



I know it's sad to see the scratches. I just got my Four Diamond YG Love bracelet yesterday 
and I've been nervous with it all day. 

You are right to let go of the sad feeling and enjoy watching the little marks of life that will accumulate on your Love ring.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Penny - so chosen because I admire her self-sacrifice to save the Jewish people. From my signature you can tell I am a most humble servant of Jesus Christ.
> 
> What made you choose yellow gold over the pink gold?



My favorite childhood Bible story. &#128153;

I choose the yellow gold to match my YG Rolex President watch. 

I do love rose gold though.  I have a Helen Ficalora necklace with 5 charms pertaining 
to my mini schnauzer(I have a 2 legged child  those charms and chain are rose gold.


----------



## baglvr2012

einseine said:


> Hi bougainvillier!  It should not be referred to as an issue, but the clasp of Perlee loosens structurally.  You can wear it daily, but if you hit it against something the clasp may loosen gradually.  If you hit it strongly it may be strained (see the pic of its backside).  It also catches clothes!  But, it's more stretch resistant compared to Love and stays shiny!  I wear my Love and JUC 24/7, but not my Perlee.   I take it off when I come home.  (My WG 4-diamond Love is size 17 and Perlee in medium.)


I love your stack!  Just amazingly beautiful.


----------



## einseine

baglvr2012 said:


> I love your stack!  Just amazingly beautiful.



Thanks, baglvr2012!


----------



## perleegirl

So I decided for my first LOVE less is more...Maybe!


----------



## LoveMia

Thanks perleegirl. I'm going today to see what they can do I feel like the 18 is big I can turn it around my wrist no problem even though my husband keeps telling me it's a good fit. I think I might go with the 17 I feel like that fits better. How can u tell which one is a better fit? The SA told me that the 18 was a good fit but I feel like it's so loose on my wrist


----------



## perleegirl

LoveMia said:


> Thanks perleegirl. I'm going today to see what they can do I feel like the 18 is big I can turn it around my wrist no problem even though my husband keeps telling me it's a good fit. I think I might go with the 17 I feel like that fits better. How can u tell which one is a better fit? The SA told me that the 18 was a good fit but I feel like it's so loose on my wrist


Do you know your wrist size? Mine is 6 inches. I could have gone either way, but preferred the fit of 17 with my Perlee. I like that I can push it up my arm a few inches to keep it out of the way when needed, and that it doesn't fall down onto my palm and interfere with daily activity. With that said, It took me about a week to come to the conclusion that 17 is my perfect fit. One thing that helped me decide, was being out in the 100 degree heat, and still being comfortable with it. You will figure it out. And rest assure, that if you aren't happy with it, that you have 30 days to exchange the size.


----------



## Lots love

Perlee girl I love your collection. It's beautiful love the pink together


----------



## Lots love

I love this blog everyone has such beautiful jewelry on. I'm glad we all have the same thing in common. We all love are Cartier collections. Everyone have nice weekend to you all


----------



## jssl1688

Like humans, we r not perfect and all have flaws. But that builds CHARACTER!!!!! and I love that!


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> So I decided for my first LOVE less is more...Maybe!
> View attachment 2728259



Congrats!  Your plain Love is so beautiful.  Perlee Clover diamond X 5-motif vintage alhambra bracelets is the best combination!!!


----------



## KensingtonUK

perleegirl said:


> So I decided for my first LOVE less is more...Maybe!
> View attachment 2728259




I love it!! I think you made the right choice!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

bougainvillier said:


> Hello *einseine*! Nice seeing you around! Thanks for the information and gosh, your bracelets are amazing! That alternating diamond tennis bracelet! My oh my! Love your pairing and new avatar as well!!! Cannot get enough of your jewelry collection! Do you have a thread dedicated for me to drool upon?
> 
> I hear you, it's good that you can take off everyday easily. It's just an option you would like for free. I really think I should go into a store to try some VCA pieces. I am in Boston and there is no VCA boutique, except NM carries some and an authorized store (do they carry a good selection? I have no idea). I am 16 in Love so I suspect I am a small in Perlee, which according to NM, it's a special order (huh?) Do you know about those authorized stores? Are they basically the same as a boutique and should have various sizes for you to try, or it's more in line with book/window viewing and then ordering? Thanks again!!



I also wear a size 16 Love and had to special order a small Perlée and it took over 4 months to receive it. It fits nicely and is definitely not too small but my wrist is 12.5 cm and the small Perlée is 15.5 cm. I ordered mine through NM because I do not have a VCA in my state. I did not have an opportunity to try it either because the NM in my state does not have a VCA boutique but I knew that since the Love was a little big, the Perlée would be fine.


----------



## Gwinkwink

Hi ladies ! I got my first YG 16" two weeks ago and I'm loving it soooo much! It has scratches now but I'm ok with it. The only thing is, I tried to get my husband to check on the screws and tighten them (heard too many horror stories about the bracelet falling apart) and one of the screw got scratched pretty bad 

I'm so sad but I can't blame him as he meant well by trying to screw it tightly but the screwdriver gave way. will excess force during the tightening process  caused any damage to the bracelet ?


----------



## bougainvillier

ChaneLisette said:


> I also wear a size 16 Love and had to special order a small Perlée and it took over 4 months to receive it. It fits nicely and is definitely not too small but my wrist is 12.5 cm and the small Perlée is 15.5 cm. I ordered mine through NM because I do not have a VCA in my state. I did not have an opportunity to try it either because the NM in my state does not have a VCA boutique but I knew that since the Love was a little big, the Perlée would be fine.




Thanks for the info! Mine is 14cm-ish so quite a little bigger than yours. My love cuff is 16 and just right maybe a little tight for some people's liking. When I tried the bangle 16 I felt more movement but nothing too big at all. I think I'll have to try a small Perlee in person when I travel. But thanks!!


----------



## Lovefour

Gwinkwink said:


> Hi ladies ! I got my first YG 16" two weeks ago and I'm loving it soooo much! It has scratches now but I'm ok with it. The only thing is, I tried to get my husband to check on the screws and tighten them (heard too many horror stories about the bracelet falling apart) and one of the screw got scratched pretty bad
> 
> I'm so sad but I can't blame him as he meant well by trying to screw it tightly but the screwdriver gave way. will excess force during the tightening process  caused any damage to the bracelet ?


Put scotch tape on the screwdriver!


----------



## Gwinkwink

I did put scotch tape but it still scratched


----------



## rebeccalouise

hi girls!
So I'm going to be taking the plunge very soon and purchasing a love bracelet! 
Im tossing up between the YG cuff with 1 diamond, or the plain YG bracelet.
What would you choose and why?
thanks!


----------



## Caz71

rebeccalouise said:


> hi girls!
> So I'm going to be taking the plunge very soon and purchasing a love bracelet!
> Im tossing up between the YG cuff with 1 diamond, or the plain YG bracelet.
> What would you choose and why?
> thanks!



Cuff with diamond! Cos im obsessing this one.


----------



## bougainvillier

rebeccalouise said:


> hi girls!
> So I'm going to be taking the plunge very soon and purchasing a love bracelet!
> Im tossing up between the YG cuff with 1 diamond, or the plain YG bracelet.
> What would you choose and why?
> thanks!



My vote goes to plain bracelet all else equal. I was in this debate not too long ago. I liked the fitting of cuff much more so I went with cuff (plain YG cuff though). But if money and fitting are not an issue, you should think about down the road, any chance you'd want to add to your stack? Full bracelets offer much more choices than cuffs, and stacking cuff with bracelet does not work for most.


----------



## perleegirl

rebeccalouise said:


> hi girls!
> So I'm going to be taking the plunge very soon and purchasing a love bracelet!
> Im tossing up between the YG cuff with 1 diamond, or the plain YG bracelet.
> What would you choose and why?
> thanks!


Plain bracelet! hands down! Classic!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> My vote goes to plain bracelet all else equal. I was in this debate not too long ago. I liked the fitting of cuff much more so I went with cuff (plain YG cuff though). But if money and fitting are not an issue, you should think about down the road, any chance you'd want to add to your stack? Full bracelets offer much more choices than cuffs, and stacking cuff with bracelet does not work for most.



Yep. I have the cuff and the bangle. If I could have only one, it would be the bangle. The cuff doesn't stack well unless with another cuff.

Sorry. I meant to quote both you and rebeccalouise.


----------



## PennyD2911

I agree with perleegirl and Nikki, the original YG  Love Bracelet is a classic look. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## rebeccalouise

Caz71 said:


> Cuff with diamond! Cos im obsessing this one.





bougainvillier said:


> My vote goes to plain bracelet all else equal. I was in this debate not too long ago. I liked the fitting of cuff much more so I went with cuff (plain YG cuff though). But if money and fitting are not an issue, you should think about down the road, any chance you'd want to add to your stack? Full bracelets offer much more choices than cuffs, and stacking cuff with bracelet does not work for most.





perleegirl said:


> Plain bracelet! hands down! Classic!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yep. I have the cuff and the bangle. If I could have only one, it would be the bangle. The cuff doesn't stack well unless with another cuff.
> 
> Sorry. I meant to quote both you and rebeccalouise.





PennyD2911 said:


> I agree with perleegirl and Nikki, the original YG  Love Bracelet is a classic look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks girls for your help! :kiss:
I think I'm leaning towards the full bracelet. It is the one I've always wanted and the classic! I asked DH last night and he said the same thing. I would mainly wear it alone, however might stack it every now and then with a hermes clic.


----------



## PennyD2911

Good choice rebeccalouise, I don't think you'll be disappointed. &#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LVoeletters

Is there a "ceiling" of how much the rose gold will fade towards yellow gold? I still am craving the love ring. But I am sad about it fading into almost yellow gold... I would like to get the matching ring but if the color turns on me should I go for yellow?


----------



## perleegirl

LVoeletters said:


> Is there a "ceiling" of how much the rose gold will fade towards yellow gold? I still am craving the love ring. But I am sad about it fading into almost yellow gold... I would like to get the matching ring but if the color turns on me should I go for yellow?


Wish some one knew. I saw a lady yesterday with a beautiful Y/G cuff. I was shocked when she told me it was R/G.


----------



## livethelake

I have heard from two different Cartier SA's that the more recent pink gold is more stable and the color doesn't fade to YG.  Apparently it was/is a known issue at Cartier and has been "resolved"

I was really anxious to know the answer as well, the bracelet I wanted to purchase was only available in pink gold and I really wanted yellow.  I was hoping it would fade but in the end, I did a special order in YG (based on what the SA's told me about the fading issue)


----------



## melissadelag12

Hi guys! I don't know if this has been asked before so I'll just ask it again.. I have a YG with diamonds and I was wondering, if anyone knows, does Cartier clean/polish the diamond Loves? I ask because I took my watch once and the SA at my local boutique told me they don't clean/polish watches, so I am a little bit confused.. For the record, I live in Panama so IDK if it's just boutique policy because they don't have the proper equipment or just Cartier policy overall.. TYVM!


----------



## cupcake34

> I have heard from two different Cartier SA's that the more recent pink  gold is more stable and the color doesn't fade to YG.  Apparently it  was/is a known issue at Cartier and has been "resolved"
> 
> I was really anxious to know the answer as well, the bracelet I wanted  to purchase was only available in pink gold and I really wanted yellow.   I was hoping it would fade but in the end, I did a special order in YG  (based on what the SA's told me about the fading issue)



Are you talking about the semiprecious bracelet?  Do you have it YG now? If so, it'd be great if you could post some pics


----------



## livethelake

cupcake34 said:


> Are you talking about the semiprecious bracelet?  Do you have it YG now? If so, it'd be great if you could post some pics



I am!  I placed my order a few weeks ago and delivery time is estimated at 5-6 months.  So it will be a while before I can post pics


----------



## cupcake34

> I am!  I placed my order a few weeks ago and delivery time is estimated at 5-6 months.  So it will be a while before I can post pics



Oh great!  Congrats! You must be very excited to receive it (though the waiting is horrible, I guess, lol). 

Please post pics once you have received your gorgeous bangle! Do you already have a love bracelet to stack with it?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think the RG on my trinity ring or my JUC has faded, I've had both for a couple years.


----------



## bougainvillier

livethelake said:


> I am!  I placed my order a few weeks ago and delivery time is estimated at 5-6 months.  So it will be a while before I can post pics




Oh nice. I didn't know that and I want the YG rainbow too!

6mo is crazy! But I'm sure it'll be worth the wait.

Btw is it the same price as RG?


----------



## livethelake

bougainvillier said:


> Oh nice. I didn't know that and I want the YG rainbow too!
> 
> 6mo is crazy! But I'm sure it'll be worth the wait.
> 
> Btw is it the same price as RG?




Cartier considers it a special order with a 25% up charge.  Craziness because it's simply a variation of existing bracelets, they are not making a new mould.  So it was pricey but in the end, I'll have what I want.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My rose gold hasn't faded either.


----------



## bougainvillier

livethelake said:


> cartier considers it a special order with a 25% up charge.  Craziness because it's simply a variation of existing bracelets, they are not making a new mould.  So it was pricey but in the end, i'll have what i want.



25%! Wow!

Do you have other YG to stack or is this your first?


----------



## livethelake

bougainvillier said:


> 25%! Wow!
> 
> Do you have other YG to stack or is this your first?




I know.  I debated because the price is ridiculous but in the end it's what I really want so.........

I have a YG JUC, a YG diamond bangle and a few other YG bracelets so it was important for me to go with YG.  The RG is very subtle but even the slight color difference was making me crazy - LOL.  I couldn't get past the fact it wasn't yellow .


----------



## bougainvillier

livethelake said:


> I know.  I debated because the price is ridiculous but in the end it's what I really want so.........
> 
> I have a YG JUC, a YG diamond bangle and a few other YG bracelets so it was important for me to go with YG.  The RG is very subtle but even the slight color difference was making me crazy - LOL.  I couldn't get past the fact it wasn't yellow .



Totally.

I would do the same if all my pieces were YG.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Sorry to jump in but maybe you can answer my question .... Do you know if I paid the cost would cartier make the rainbow bracelet but instead of it being rainbow use all just pink stones ? The pink sapphire all around? 
Thank you  



livethelake said:


> Cartier considers it a special order with a 25% up charge.  Craziness because it's simply a variation of existing bracelets, they are not making a new mould.  So it was pricey but in the end, I'll have what I want.


----------



## livethelake

^
Hmmm, good question.  I'm really not sure.  Cartier will do custom work (that's what my request was considered).  The process in the US is to put in your request thru a Cartier boutique.  The boutique took my info and submitted my request.  Within 2 weeks, my SA called with the info - yes they would make the bracelet in YG and the price and estimated lead time.

Full payment was due at the time of order.  

Your best bet is to call your local Cartier boutique.

Hope this helps


----------



## ILoveC

If you could wear a size 16 (fits closer on the wrist) or a 17 (fits more like a bangle and might be better for stacking), which would you pick?


----------



## baghagg

ILoveC said:


> If you could wear a size 16 (fits closer on the wrist) or a 17 (fits more like a bangle and might be better for stacking), which would you pick?



17 ...  'hands down'  (pun intended) lol


----------



## perleegirl

ILoveC said:


> If you could wear a size 16 (fits closer on the wrist) or a 17 (fits more like a bangle and might be better for stacking), which would you pick?


What size is your wrist... at the wrist bone?


----------



## perleegirl

Can sizes vary in the same sizes? In other words, is it possible for one size 17 to fit tighter than another 17? I exchanged my P/G for Y/G cuz of all the info I was reading about fading issues, and now I don't know if my mind is playing tricks on me, or if my new one is tighter. CRAZY!


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> Can sizes vary in the same sizes? In other words, is it possible for one size 17 to fit tighter than another 17? I exchanged my P/G for Y/G cuz of all the info I was reading about fading issues, and now I don't know if my mind is playing tricks on me, or if my new one is tighter. CRAZY!


 
Are you wearing it on the same wrist that you wore your PG or alternate wrist? My right wrist is 0.5cm bigger than my left wrist and I am right-handed.


----------



## perleegirl

HADASSA said:


> Are you wearing it on the same wrist that you wore your PG or alternate wrist? My right wrist is 0.5cm bigger than my left wrist and I am right-handed.


Yes! Same wrist! I'm guessing it must be water retention, cuz I am sure they are all the exact same measurement.  It just feels like it rubs my skin more, where as the other seemed to glide. It feels more narrow. Guess I just need to break it in.


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hi ladies! So I went into Cartier today to try on the love for the first time and choose what size I'm going to get. I won't be getting for a few months yet, as I want to get it just before we go overseas so I can get the tax back. I had the best experience today! The store manager served me, he let me try on as many different styles/colours/sizes as I wanted. He was so helpful. And didn't want me leaving empty handed today so he gave me a set of Cartier books and a magazine all in a carry bag! I thought that was so sweet. I know sometimes they can be quite snooty in hi-end stores but this was not the case! And I'm so glad he let me try on the actual bracelet. Can't wait to go back soon and actually get it!


----------



## wantitneedit

rebeccalouise said:


> Hi ladies! So I went into Cartier today to try on the love for the first time and choose what size I'm going to get. I won't be getting for a few months yet, as I want to get it just before we go overseas so I can get the tax back. I had the best experience today! The store manager served me, he let me try on as many different styles/colours/sizes as I wanted. He was so helpful. And didn't want me leaving empty handed today so he gave me a set of Cartier books and a magazine all in a carry bag! I thought that was so sweet. I know sometimes they can be quite snooty in hi-end stores but this was not the case! And I'm so glad he let me try on the actual bracelet. Can't wait to go back soon and actually get it!



hi there, congrats on your good experience in the store.  can you elaborate on the process of getting your tax back?


----------



## rebeccalouise

wantitneedit said:


> hi there, congrats on your good experience in the store.  can you elaborate on the process of getting your tax back?




Hi! If you make a purchase over $100 in Australia and then go overseas within 60 days, you can claim the 10% gst tax back at the airport when you leave the country.


----------



## Galop

Hi everybody! 
I'm planning to buy a Love Cuff and have some questions, maybe you can help &#128521;
Im a guy and 25yo. I have already the Love ring in white gold with 3 diamonds and the Trinity. My other jewelry is silver jewels from Hermes. What do you think should I get? Another white jewelry or yg or pink gold?
I love my white gold love ring, but i thought yg would be more glamorous and special for men? I would like to wear it many years and every day. So you think the white gold cuff looks like steel-jewelry? I thought yg would look more like fine jewelry, but it wouldnt mach perfectly to my silver and white Gold peaces...
What would you recomend: white gold cuff to complete my wg ring, or yg for a glam style? What about the scratches? Yg is more shinny, isnt it?
Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

My favorite cartier love bracelets. I just love to share with people.  who have the same love for them like I do.


----------



## in_love_with

Hi everyone! I really want to know your opinion:
I'm a guy and i like love bracelet, I really want to get one, and it's my birthday coming, but... Isn't the love bracelet that kind of jewelry that should be presented to you by person who loves you? I feel little bit sad to buy it to myself, maybe JUC is better idea? What do you think?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> My favorite cartier love bracelets. I just love to share with people.  who have the same love for them like I do.



Absolutely gorgeous. I never get tired of Love pics, and yours with JUC is just amazing.


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much. Nikki&#128525; &#128537;. Me to can never get tired of other people pictures of there collection


----------



## baghagg

Galop said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm planning to buy a Love Cuff and have some questions, maybe you can help &#128521;
> Im a guy and 25yo. I have already the Love ring in white gold with 3 diamonds and the Trinity. My other jewelry is silver jewels from Hermes. What do you think should I get? Another white jewelry or yg or pink gold?
> I love my white gold love ring, but i thought yg would be more glamorous and special for men? I would like to wear it many years and every day. So you think the white gold cuff looks like steel-jewelry? I thought yg would look more like fine jewelry, but it wouldnt mach perfectly to my silver and white Gold peaces...
> What would you recomend: white gold cuff to complete my wg ring, or yg for a glam style? What about the scratches? Yg is more shinny, isnt it?
> Thank you so much &#128522;



I think rose gold looks best with white gold/Platinum,  etc.. If you're not getting white,  go for rose


----------



## baghagg

in_love_with said:


> Hi everyone! I really want to know your opinion:
> I'm a guy and i like love bracelet, I really want to get one, and it's my birthday coming, but... Isn't the love bracelet that kind of jewelry that should be presented to you by person who loves you? I feel little bit sad to buy it to myself, maybe JUC is better idea? What do you think?



You are correct,  it is intended to be presented to one by their significant other.   Having said that,  I'll bet there are plenty of ppl both here on tpf and all over the world who have puchased it for themselves


----------



## Chanelconvert

Galop said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm planning to buy a Love Cuff and have some questions, maybe you can help &#128521;
> Im a guy and 25yo. I have already the Love ring in white gold with 3 diamonds and the Trinity. My other jewelry is silver jewels from Hermes. What do you think should I get? Another white jewelry or yg or pink gold?
> I love my white gold love ring, but i thought yg would be more glamorous and special for men? I would like to wear it many years and every day. So you think the white gold cuff looks like steel-jewelry? I thought yg would look more like fine jewelry, but it wouldnt mach perfectly to my silver and white Gold peaces...
> What would you recomend: white gold cuff to complete my wg ring, or yg for a glam style? What about the scratches? Yg is more shinny, isnt it?
> Thank you so much &#128522;




Hi, I bought a love cuff for myself. I don't think you need to conform to the idea of waiting for someone to gift it to you. I will never have one if I have to wait for my husband to do it! As for the colour, I think YG looks best. My Ering and wedding band are all white gold but I still mix it up. Go for whatever sings to you when you try it on. Good luck.


----------



## PennyD2911

in_love_with said:


> Hi everyone! I really want to know your opinion:
> I'm a guy and i like love bracelet, I really want to get one, and it's my birthday coming, but... Isn't the love bracelet that kind of jewelry that should be presented to you by person who loves you? I feel little bit sad to buy it to myself, maybe JUC is better idea? What do you think?



Since the Love Bracelet has become a cult icon in the past few years, most likely at least half of the purchases are self purchases. 


I gifted myself with the 4 diamond in YG. To Me From Me With Love.  LOL


----------



## PennyD2911

baghagg said:


> I think rose gold looks best with white gold/Platinum,  etc.. If you're not getting white,  go for rose



I agree. I think the rose gold will be very nice with your other pieces.


----------



## in_love_with

PennyD2911 said:


> Since the Love Bracelet has become a cult icon in the past few years, most likely at least half of the purchases are self purchases.
> 
> 
> I gifted myself with the 4 diamond in YG. To Me From Me With Love.  LOL




Haha good idea. I love myself, so why not lol  Thank you all for your answers. I appreciate it!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Since the Love Bracelet has become a cult icon in the past few years, most likely at least half of the purchases are self purchases.
> 
> 
> I gifted myself with the 4 diamond in YG. To Me From Me With Love.  LOL



Hehe! Me too on both of mine. And thinking of gifting myself a JUC before the next increase.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hehe! Me too on both of mine. And thinking of gifting myself a JUC before the next increase.




You go girl! 

Is the price increase in October?  I'm considering the Trinity ring. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> You go girl!
> 
> Is the price increase in October?  I'm considering the Trinity ring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I think it is towards that time. I usually watch TPF and the price increase thread pops up with the intel. Hehe!  I love the Trinity ring, so versatile.


----------



## bougainvillier

Not exactly Love bracelet but I just received this mini Love ring in YG with one diamond. 

I wanted the plain mini ring to pair with my plain cuff originally. What do you guys think?


----------



## perleegirl

So my Sa is so patient with me! Bless him!! He told me to come back into the store and we would find the perfect LOVE! My YG 17 feels slightly tighter than the P/G 17 which I exchanged it for. Any tips on what else to look for when trying on LOVE bracelets? Specific details? Wondering also if any ladies that where two or more of the same size, have ever noticed that the size or shape vary a bit?


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Not exactly Love bracelet but I just received this mini Love ring in YG with one diamond.
> 
> I wanted the plain mini ring to pair with my plain cuff originally. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2736257




I love the ring!! Congrats!
I thought I wanted that exact ring, then I decided I wanted the Trinity ring. Now I'm not sure what I want. LOL


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I love the ring!! Congrats!
> I thought I wanted that exact ring, then I decided I wanted the Trinity ring. Now I'm not sure what I want. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks and sorry for confusing you 

I like the Trinity too but I like the idea of match-matchy more. Maybe next. 

Are you looking at the mixed metal trinity?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Not exactly Love bracelet but I just received this mini Love ring in YG with one diamond.
> 
> I wanted the plain mini ring to pair with my plain cuff originally. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2736257



Perfect. I love them together.


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Perfect. I love them together.




Thanks Nikki!


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hehe! Me too on both of mine. And thinking of gifting myself a JUC before the next increase.



What color are you thinking of JUC


----------



## xblackxstarx

Is there definitely a price increase this October ??? TIA x


----------



## Lots love

Yes I hope not either&#128546;&#128546;. I think they are high enough now


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> What color are you thinking of JUC



I am thinking of pink to wear with my YG Love, but I am going to try both on. I would love the diamond, but for that extra cost I could put that towards a tennis bracelet to wear with my cuff on the other arm. I would wear the JUC with the bangle.


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am thinking of pink to wear with my YG Love, but I am going to try both on. I would love the diamond, but for that extra cost I could put that towards a tennis bracelet to wear with my cuff on the other arm. I would wear the JUC with the bangle.



I tried both color and I loved the pink the most.but that's just me. Good luck with your choice. It took me an hour to decide


----------



## BagaliciousChic

Does anyone know by how much do they normally increase prices? Is it a percentage or random amounts? TIA


----------



## Caz71

bougainvillier said:


> Not exactly Love bracelet but I just received this mini Love ring in YG with one diamond.
> 
> I wanted the plain mini ring to pair with my plain cuff originally. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2736257



Gorgeous ring!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> I tried both color and I loved the pink the most.but that's just me. Good luck with your choice. It took me an hour to decide



Not very long huh? I feel like it will be the same with me and I feel like I will walk out with the pink.


----------



## baghagg

BagaliciousChic said:


> Does anyone know by how much do they normally increase prices? Is it a percentage or random amounts? TIA



+1~

 I'm ready to purchase ~ thought I'd wait until my trip to the Caribbean, but not so sure in light of a price increase


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks and sorry for confusing you
> 
> I like the Trinity too but I like the idea of match-matchy more. Maybe next.
> 
> Are you looking at the mixed metal trinity?



I'm not sure, my eyes keep going to the all diamond version.


----------



## rebeccalouise

When I went into the boutique on the weekend my SA assured me 100% that there won't be a price increase on the love for the rest of the year. I made him promise haha!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rebeccalouise said:


> When I went into the boutique on the weekend my SA assured me 100% that there won't be a price increase on the love for the rest of the year. I made him promise haha!



Did he mention the Juste Un Clou by chance?


----------



## rebeccalouise

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Did he mention the Juste Un Clou by chance?




No he didn't sorry. I only asked about the love. He just said that after having the major in April they won't be having another one this year. He may have been referring to just the love, or the whole range, I'm not sure.


----------



## perleegirl

Anyone with a 6 inch wrist,15.2 cm, wearing a size 18 LOVE? Too big? Or are you happy with the size?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rebeccalouise said:


> No he didn't sorry. I only asked about the love. He just said that after having the major in April they won't be having another one this year. He may have been referring to just the love, or the whole range, I'm not sure.



Cool. Thanks.


----------



## rebeccalouise

perleegirl said:


> Anyone with a 6 inch wrist,15.2 cm, wearing a size 18 LOVE? Too big? Or are you happy with the size?


My wrist is just under 15cm, around 14.8, and i got sized for a size 16. I could do a 17 if i want it looser.


----------



## simurgh

perleegirl said:


> Anyone with a 6 inch wrist,15.2 cm, wearing a size 18 LOVE? Too big? Or are you happy with the size?



I have the same size wrist ... I like the 18 on me as I like bracelets to fall lower on my hand, but part of the reason I didn't get the love was that wearing a larger bangle 24/7 can get annoying.  If I did get one I would have gotten the 17.  The SAs have very definite ideas about fit .. The 18 on me nearly gave them a heart attack ....


----------



## perleegirl

simurgh said:


> I have the same size wrist ... I like the 18 on me as I like bracelets to fall lower on my hand, but part of the reason I didn't get the love was that wearing a larger bangle 24/7 can get annoying.  If I did get one I would have gotten the 17.  The SAs have very definite ideas about fit .. The 18 on me nearly gave them a heart attack ....




Thank you for sharing! Like you, I like it with a little bit more movement, but think it's not practical 24/7. I suppose it should fit more like a watch, which I still tend to wear a little loose, but not like a bangle. Funny what you said about SA's reaction. All the SAs keep telling me that I could go either way; I could use more direction.


----------



## afsweet

DH and I made our first LOVE purchase this weekend in NYC- wedding bands! We've been married for years, but DH's original band was the wrong size, so he never wore it. They were also really cheap, so although I wore mine, it was important to me for us to buy nicer, matching bands someday. DH hated the LOVE collection, but then it started to grow on him. 


I still haven't bitten the bullet and bought a bangle, but we're both really excited for our bands. Our SA was a doll and so patient and wise with us. I was considering the pave version, and he actually talked me out of it because it wouldn't look as good stacked. Such an honest SA! I chose the 1 diamond WG band while DH chose the wider plain WG version. Now I need a nicer engagement ring lol.


----------



## gertuine

stephc005 said:


> DH and I made our first LOVE purchase this weekend in NYC- wedding bands! We've been married for years, but DH's original band was the wrong size, so he never wore it. They were also really cheap, so although I wore mine, it was important to me for us to buy nicer, matching bands someday. DH hated the LOVE collection, but then it started to grow on him.
> 
> 
> I still haven't bitten the bullet and bought a bangle, but we're both really excited for our bands. Our SA was a doll and so patient and wise with us. I was considering the pave version, and he actually talked me out of it because it wouldn't look as good stacked. Such an honest SA! I chose the 1 diamond WG band while DH chose the wider plain WG version. Now I need a nicer engagement ring lol.



Oh, how wonderful!  Glad to hear you could finally both get something really nice and memorable.

And I just love it when SAs are really kind and helpful and give you their experienced opinions (and not just try to up-sell something).    hooray!!


----------



## dochunnybunny

I want to share with you a photo of my two love bracelets together  when I wore them during the long weekend.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Im thinking of getting a 3rd one but still debating on what yo get next... I am thinking of a white gold love bracelet with diamonds or a JUC. Any suggestions pls?


----------



## SandySummer

What is the best country and/or region to purchase Cartier jewelry products? I've searched on this forum, is the answer in the Carribean?


----------



## bougainvillier

dochunnybunny said:


> I want to share with you a photo of my two love bracelets together  when I wore them during the long weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738534
> 
> 
> Im thinking of getting a 3rd one but still debating on what yo get next... I am thinking of a white gold love bracelet with diamonds or a JUC. Any suggestions pls?




Gorgeous! Are those YG plain and RG colorstone? If so I would add a YG 4 diamonds


----------



## bougainvillier

SandySummer said:


> What is the best country and/or region to purchase Cartier jewelry products? I've searched on this forum, is the answer in the Carribean?




I have heard so. Although I bought mine in Europe. Just happen to be there then. The price is about tax free in US after tax rebate.


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Hi, I am looking for an authentication for a Cartier Love ring. It is potentially the deal of the decade for me, but I need to know if it is authentic. It looks quite good to me. 

Would any of you ladies mind taking a look at it in the Authentication forum? 

Please, I need to decide in a few hours. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dochunnybunny

Thanks. What do you think about a WG with diamonds? I already have the YG plain and RG with colored stones.


----------



## livethelake

dochunnybunny said:


> Thanks. What do you think about a WG with diamonds? I already have the YG plain and RG with colored stones.



I think it would be a great addition


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dochunnybunny said:


> Thanks. What do you think about a WG with diamonds? I already have the YG plain and RG with colored stones.



That sounds beautiful to complement your current bracelets.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Do you guys think a white gold multi color love would look good next to a yellow gold, or would a yellow JUC look better?


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Do you guys think a white gold multi color love would look good next to a yellow gold, or would a yellow JUC look better?



YG Juc )


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> YG Juc )



Thanks.


----------



## pree

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Do you guys think a white gold multi color love would look good next to a yellow gold, or would a yellow JUC look better?


 
YG JUC! 
I love my RG JUC sooooo much!


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Do you guys think a white gold multi color love would look good next to a yellow gold, or would a yellow JUC look better?




YG JUC. Just because I don't like mixed metal that much. But if you can special order the YG in colorstone, that would get my vote


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pree said:


> YG JUC!
> I love my RG JUC sooooo much!



I have seen your pics. It looks so gorgeous on you.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> YG JUC. Just because I don't like mixed metal that much. But if you can special order the YG in colorstone, that would get my vote



I like the JUC but for some reason, I am falling for the multi color. I think because hubby is discouraging me from the JUC. He is all like, I will get you a nail from the garage and bend it up. Haha!  Of course, he is joking, but I get his input and he thinks the multi would look nicer with a love, like it will stack better. I called Cartier and the multi WG can be ordered from Paris at the same cost, but it will take two to three months to get here. Pay in advance. I couldn't believe the multi WG is almost as expensive as the four diamond. So confused.


----------



## livethelake

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I like the JUC but for some reason, I am falling for the multi color. I think because hubby is discouraging me from the JUC. He is all like, I will get you a nail from the garage and bend it up. Haha!  Of course, he is joking, but I get his input and he thinks the multi would look nicer with a love, like it will stack better. I called Cartier and the multi WG can be ordered from Paris at the same cost, but it will take two to three months to get here. Pay in advance. I couldn't believe the multi WG is almost as expensive as the four diamond. So confused.



This is so funny.  My hubby  bought my JUC for me and told me that he could have saved a ton of money by doing the same thing your hubby told you - bend a garage nail!

I'm not a fan of the type of colored stones Cartier uses in the WG version of the multicolored love.  (not enough color mix to my eye, I prefer the colors used in the RG version).  So my vote is for the JUC, not the WG love.  Or if you don't mind mixing RG with YG, go for the RG multi.  (or do what I did, custom order the multi in YG ..........it is more expensive though and the estimated delivery is 5-6 months)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

livethelake said:


> This is so funny.  My hubby  bought my JUC for me and told me that he could have saved a ton of money by doing the same thing your hubby told you - bend a garage nail!
> 
> I'm not a fan of the type of colored stones Cartier uses in the WG version of the multicolored love.  (not enough color mix to my eye, I prefer the colors used in the RG version).  So my vote is for the JUC, not the WG love.  Or if you don't mind mixing RG with YG, go for the RG multi.  (or do what I did, custom order the multi in YG ..........it is more expensive though and the estimated delivery is 5-6 months)



Haha. Husbands can be so practical. When I told him the price difference, he winked and said the nail is looking better and better.  I wouldn't mind the RG multi either, I just love the blues in the WG. I wear a lot of blue, white, and gray.  5-6 months is long. But definitely wort the wait if it what you will love.  My main concern is I want something to wear next to my love. Trying to figure out what will be best. This would be my third love, so I really want to satisfy myself and move on to other wish list items.


----------



## livethelake

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Haha. Husbands can be so practical. When I told him the price difference, he winked and said the nail is looking better and better.  I wouldn't mind the RG multi either, I just love the blues in the WG. I wear a lot of blue, white, and gray.  5-6 months is long. But definitely wort the wait if it what you will love.  My main concern is I want something to wear next to my love. Trying to figure out what will be best. This would be my third love, so I really want to satisfy myself and move on to other wish list items.



Get the WG.  If you love the colors of the stones, it's a perfect compliment to your other two Loves.  I am head over heels crazy in love with the look of the multicolor loves so I might be a tiny bit biased .  And I bet it will come in sooner than Cartier estimates.  Well worth the wait.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

livethelake said:


> Get the WG.  If you love the colors of the stones, it's a perfect compliment to your other two Loves.  I am head over heels crazy in love with the look of the multicolor loves so I might be a tiny bit biased .  And I bet it will come in sooner than Cartier estimates.  Well worth the wait.



I do love the colors. I think it would be so pretty. Yea, they told me two to three months. So not long at all. I also like that I don't see as many people with it. So to me, it makes it more special.


----------



## afsweet

question about cartier's exchange policy:


I know returns can only be made at the original boutique where you purchased from, but what about exchanges? 


As I previously mentioned, DH and I purchased LOVE brands in NY (we live in MD). At the time, the rings fit perfectly because I guess our hands were more swollen from the heat and being outside all day. Now, when we try our rings on, they're loose to the point where they easily slide off. We should probably get a smaller size, no? Would we have to go back to NY to do so?


TIA!


----------



## etk123

I made a return for a store credit in a different state from where I purchased, I would think they could do the exchange for you. Good luck.


----------



## afsweet

Thanks for the info. Sounds silly, but would my original SA still get the credit for the sale? What about if the other store doesn't have my size in stock and needs to order it? Which SA benefits?


----------



## koshi13

stephc005 said:


> Thanks for the info. Sounds silly, but would my original SA still get the credit for the sale? What about if the other store doesn't have my size in stock and needs to order it? Which SA benefits?



Stephanie if you need an amazing SA at Cartier Tyson's, pm me.  I just got my love wedding band and JUC recently and my SA is the best...she will be able to answer all of these questions for you without any added stress/annoyance or pressure!


----------



## perleegirl

stephc005 said:


> question about cartier's exchange policy:
> 
> 
> I know returns can only be made at the original boutique where you purchased from, but what about exchanges?
> 
> 
> As I previously mentioned, DH and I purchased LOVE brands in NY (we live in MD). At the time, the rings fit perfectly because I guess our hands were more swollen from the heat and being outside all day. Now, when we try our rings on, they're loose to the point where they easily slide off. We should probably get a smaller size, no? Would we have to go back to NY to do so?
> 
> 
> TIA!


NOT TRUE!
I don't know why Cartier's receipt says this. I just went through exchanging my LOVE, twice! I purchased my LOVE in one city, and did my two exchanges in another city. I had really great service, and the SAs really went the extra mile to make sure I was very happy with my final choice.
I called customer service, and they seemed confused when I told them what the policy on the receipt stated. Think about how many people buy from Cartier while they are traveling. Not likely that they are going to return to that boutique if they have one closer to home.


----------



## kimber418

koshi13 said:


> Stephanie if you need an amazing SA at Cartier Tyson's, pm me.  I just got my love wedding band and JUC recently and my SA is the best...she will be able to answer all of these questions for you without any added stress/annoyance or pressure!



 I also have an amazing SA at Tysons.   She was so wonderful to work with.
PM me if you need her name.  It might be the same one as koshi13


----------



## perleegirl

Finding LOVE can be complicated!
Perfect LOVE is worth the journey!


----------



## bougainvillier

perleegirl said:


> Finding LOVE can be complicated!
> Perfect LOVE is worth the journey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740173




Wow. 

Glad you opt for the diamond version. Amazing pairing.


----------



## baghagg

perleegirl said:


> Finding LOVE can be complicated!
> Perfect LOVE is worth the journey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740173



Your pairing is so perfect,  I had to show my dh...  Beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl~ SO gorgeous!  Is the Perlee Clover rose gold and the LOVE white gold w/ diamonds?

LOVE it!  Congrats.  What sizes did you end up getting?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

perleegirl said:


> Finding LOVE can be complicated!
> Perfect LOVE is worth the journey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740173



So absolutely beautiful. I bet you are beyond happy to find your perfect stack.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

perleegirl said:


> Finding LOVE can be complicated!
> Perfect LOVE is worth the journey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740173



Perfection! Congrats!


----------



## afsweet

perleegirl said:


> NOT TRUE!
> I don't know why Cartier's receipt says this. I just went through exchanging my LOVE, twice! I purchased my LOVE in one city, and did my two exchanges in another city. I had really great service, and the SAs really went the extra mile to make sure I was very happy with my final choice.
> I called customer service, and they seemed confused when I told them what the policy on the receipt stated. Think about how many people buy from Cartier while they are traveling. Not likely that they are going to return to that boutique if they have one closer to home.





Thanks for the info. Do you know if your original SA still received credit for the original sale? My SA was so wonderful that I'll go back to NY if exchanging in MD or VA would negate the original sale.


----------



## perleegirl

bougainvillier said:


> Wow.
> 
> Glad you opt for the diamond version. Amazing pairing.


Thank you! All's well that ends well.


----------



## perleegirl

kimber418 said:


> perleegirl~ SO gorgeous!  Is the Perlee Clover rose gold and the LOVE white gold w/ diamonds?
> 
> 
> LOVE it!  Congrats.  What sizes did you end up getting?


Thank you!  Yes... You are correct. R/G Perlee & W/G LOVE w Diamonds.
Perlee is a medium, 17.5, and LOVE is 17.


----------



## perleegirl

stephc005 said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you know if your original SA still received credit for the original sale? My SA was so wonderful that I'll go back to NY if exchanging in MD or VA would negate the original sale.


3 bracelets in 30 days, and all my receipts show my original SA getting full credit including upgrade to diamond version. Actually, I wish there would be some kind of split because the second SA was awesome!


----------



## afsweet

perleegirl said:


> 3 bracelets in 30 days, and all my receipts show my original SA getting full credit including upgrade to diamond version. Actually, I wish there would be some kind of split because the second SA was awesome!





Thank you! That's extremely reassuring. I would feel awful if my SA didn't get credit. It would make it super weird to ever go back to him!


----------



## kimber418

perleegirl said:


> Thank you!  Yes... You are correct. R/G Perlee & W/G LOVE w Diamonds.
> Perlee is a medium, 17.5, and LOVE is 17.[/QUO
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect!  So happy for you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

I tried on a small cuff today.  Still way too big.  5.25 wrist and hitting my bone all the time.  I'm so sad.  Are there people that wear it big anyway?


----------



## baghagg

EpiFanatic said:


> I tried on a small cuff today.  Still way too big.  5.25 wrist and hitting my bone all the time.  I'm so sad.  Are there people that wear it big anyway?



I think you could lose it if it's that big,  but a bangle that's too big might be fine


----------



## EpiFanatic

baghagg said:


> I think you could lose it if it's that big,  but a bangle that's too big might be fine


hmmm, never even occurred to me.  ok, probably a no go.  thanks.


----------



## iheartorange

Is it true theres price increase on oct 1st? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

iheartorange said:


> Is it true theres price increase on oct 1st? Thanks in advance!



I haven't heard of one.


----------



## aumshow

new here but not new to purseblog.. hehe !


----------



## MyDogTink

EpiFanatic said:


> I tried on a small cuff today.  Still way too big.  5.25 wrist and hitting my bone all the time.  I'm so sad.  Are there people that wear it big anyway?




You tried the size 16 and it's still too big? I have the cuff in a 17. I have extremely tiny wrists and it does fall down to my bone but not to the point of losing it. I think you should try the 16 again and ask the SA for an opinion.


----------



## pree

aumshow said:


> new here but not new to purseblog.. hehe !


 
Beautiful picture!


----------



## Caz71

Hubby and I discussed he will layby a love bracelet for me and love ring for his wedding band. He dont like the 4 diamond bracelet for me but plain one. This is my fav. We said decide when I try them on. So excited will happen in a few wks!


----------



## gertuine

aumshow said:


> new here but not new to purseblog.. hehe !



Really elegant photo! WOW!!


----------



## rengb6

MyDogTink said:


> You tried the size 16 and it's still too big? I have the cuff in a 17. I have extremely tiny wrists and it does fall down to my bone but not to the point of losing it. I think you should try the 16 again and ask the SA for an opinion.



Agreed! My wrist is less than 5.25 (measured on the bone) and my 16 WG Love fits fine. It does slide around a bit but it can't be taken off without being unscrewed. I like having the extra space so that I can push it up on my arm and wedge it there when I'm typing or writing. Cartier, I believe, will make a 15 if you special order it, but it'll cost you.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Hubby and I discussed he will layby a love bracelet for me and love ring for his wedding band. He dont like the 4 diamond bracelet for me but plain one. This is my fav. We said decide when I try them on. So excited will happen in a few wks!



That is cool Caz. A lot of people prefer the plain gold because it's the classic. Congrats! You will love, very sweet of your husband.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

These photos were requested....I hope they are helpful. Let me know if you need a different angle.


----------



## lovequality

NikkisABagGirl said:


> These photos were requested....I hope they are helpful. Let me know if you need a different angle.


Thank you so much! I love it!!!  thank you for posting awesome pic too  x


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lovequality said:


> Thank you so much! I love it!!!  thank you for posting awesome pic too  x



No problem, glad to be of help.


----------



## EpiFanatic

MyDogTink said:


> You tried the size 16 and it's still too big? I have the cuff in a 17. I have extremely tiny wrists and it does fall down to my bone but not to the point of losing it. I think you should try the 16 again and ask the SA for an opinion.


The thing is I really love the look of it being tight.  I wear my Rolex so tight it leaves an imprint.  It only moves an inch up or down, only if I force it.  So that is why the 16 is too big for my taste.  Yes, they did say they could custom make one, but I definitely cannot afford that. ***sigh***


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> These photos were requested....I hope they are helpful. Let me know if you need a different angle.




Wow Nikki is that a 16? You have such skinny arm 

Mine looks maybe the same when I got it but I feel it has gotten tighter. Lol. Time for some workout.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Wow Nikki is that a 16? You have such skinny arm
> 
> Mine looks maybe the same when I got it but I feel it has gotten tighter. Lol. Time for some workout.



Yes, it is a 16. I really like the fit. I feel like since my wrist is very oval in shape, it still fits well. Hehe!


----------



## Lots love

ok tried something new. I really like this look too.i love my Cartier pieces and I think david yurman in between the loves and juc look great together.


----------



## blumster

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2747107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok tried something new. I really like this look too.i love my Cartier pieces and I think david yurman in between the loves and juc look great together.




gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lots love

Blumster thank you .there isn't day, that I don't look at my wrist and say wow.i love them all. I'm very lucky to have a mom who was kind enough to get them for me as a gift. but have to say no more jewelry for me.i have my dream collection


----------



## JE2824

perleegirl said:


> Finding LOVE can be complicated!
> Perfect LOVE is worth the journey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740173



This is one of the most beautiful combos I have ever seen. Stunning!


----------



## perleegirl

JE2824 said:


> This is one of the most beautiful combos I have ever seen. Stunning!


Thank you!  I have really enjoyed wearing the W/G!  I know that the W/G is known to show more wear and tear in the long run, but after wearing all three colors in the last month, I have to say that the W/G is resisting scratches the best; guess its due to the rhodium plating. I look forward to adding more LOVE in the future. As a side note, I asked about price increase when I was at Cartier last week, and I was told that there wouldn't be one until at least next April.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

perleegirl said:


> Thank you!  I have really enjoyed wearing the W/G!  I know that the W/G is known to show more wear and tear in the long run, but after wearing all three colors in the last month, I have to say that the W/G is resisting scratches the best; guess its due to the rhodium plating. I look forward to adding more LOVE in the future. As a side note, I asked about price increase when I was at Cartier last week, and I was told that there wouldn't be one until at least next April.



Woohoo! Very happy to hear no price increase until next year.


----------



## JE2824

JE2824 said:


> This is one of the most beautiful combos I have ever seen. Stunning!



That is good to know! I currently own the LOVE and JUC bracelets in YG. I would love to add a WG LOVE to complete my collection.


----------



## melissadelag12

JE2824 said:


> That is good to know! I currently own the LOVE and JUC bracelets in YG. I would love to add a WG LOVE to complete my collection.



I LOVE  !!! I have a 4 diamond YG Love and I was actually thinking about pairing it up with a JUC.. The only thing is that I'm torn between YG and PG..


----------



## AnHa

JE2824 said:


> That is good to know! I currently own the LOVE and JUC bracelets in YG. I would love to add a WG LOVE to complete my collection.


JE2825,  I have the same combo except they are  RG (trying to figure out how to post picture)


----------



## LVoeletters

I really prefer this combination instead of one on each arm but I just can't figure out a way to keep them from damaging each other. All the bracelets I've considered are too busy for the clean look I enjoy with wearing both together! #firstworldproblems


----------



## baghagg

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2748976
> 
> I really prefer this combination instead of one on each arm but I just can't figure out a way to keep them from damaging each other. All the bracelets I've considered are too busy for the clean look I enjoy with wearing both together! #firstworldproblems



This looks great!


----------



## melissadelag12

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2748976
> 
> I really prefer this combination instead of one on each arm but I just can't figure out a way to keep them from damaging each other. All the bracelets I've considered are too busy for the clean look I enjoy with wearing both together! #firstworldproblems



Love it


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2748976
> 
> I really prefer this combination instead of one on each arm but I just can't figure out a way to keep them from damaging each other. All the bracelets I've considered are too busy for the clean look I enjoy with wearing both together! #firstworldproblems



Love this pic, including your shoes!!!  Your combo looks really nice on you!  
 I have never tried this myself, but what about applying top coat or thin film to the side of your w!atch???


----------



## PennyD2911

Four Diamond Love in YG with Four Diamond  B-Love Ring in RG/WG
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> That is good to know! I currently own the LOVE and JUC bracelets in YG. I would love to add a WG LOVE to complete my collection.


----------



## Rami00

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2747107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok tried something new. I really like this look too.i love my Cartier pieces and I think david yurman in between the loves and juc look great together.


Wow! Love the stacking.


----------



## Rami00

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2748976
> 
> I really prefer this combination instead of one on each arm but I just can't figure out a way to keep them from damaging each other. All the bracelets I've considered are too busy for the clean look I enjoy with wearing both together! #firstworldproblems



How about adding an hermes leather bracelet in between.. ...That might help. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Rami00

PennyD2911 said:


> Since the Love Bracelet has become a cult icon in the past few years, most likely at least half of the purchases are self purchases.
> 
> 
> I gifted myself with the 4 diamond in YG. To Me From Me With Love.  LOL



LOL! I like the idea of to me from me.


----------



## Caz71

PennyD2911 said:


> Four Diamond Love in YG with Four Diamond  B-Love Ring in RG/WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749106
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> LOL! I like the idea of to me from me.





PennyD2911 said:


> Since the Love Bracelet has become a cult icon in the past few years, most likely at least half of the purchases are self purchases.
> 
> 
> I gifted myself with the 4 diamond in YG. To Me From Me With Love.  LOL



Penny and Rami, I gifted myself both the LOVE and JUC, since I knew my husband would probably never do it. I love it! "To Me From Me With Love". We deserve them! I say one for each of my toddlers that I birthed!!


----------



## JE2824

melissadelag12 said:


> I LOVE  !!! I have a 4 diamond YG Love and I was actually thinking about pairing it up with a JUC.. The only thing is that I'm torn between YG and PG..



Thank you, Melissa! It was the best decision I ever made! I even returned a Chanel to help fund it. They compliment each other so much. I went back and forth about the gold as well, but decided to keep it the same. Plus, rose gold sometimes blends into my pink undertone PALE skin. Keep us posted! LOVE LOVE LOVE! 4 DIAMOND YG IS STUNNING!


----------



## Brenmel

Eee


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Can someone do me a huge favor. I got a big scratch on my bangle, i took it to a local jeweler and specifically asked for them to just work on buffing out that. I am worried now. It feels different. Maybe because I didn't have it on for a week. My hubby says I worry needlessly, but can someone post a pic of the inside markings in their bracelet? You don't have to post serial number. I hate to be this way, but I am not very trusting. Maybe I should have taken it to Cartier. One side of my bracelet is engraved, so not worried, but still worried if that makes sense. I hope I don't sound like a crazy person. I really appreciate TPF and just want not to worry. It feels a little big, I have been losing weight. Just had a baby eight months ago, and within the last few weeks have lost more weight.


----------



## livethelake

PennyD2911 said:


> Four Diamond Love in YG with Four Diamond  B-Love Ring in RG/WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749106
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I LOVE this ring !!!


----------



## perleegirl

Rami00 said:


> How about adding an hermes leather bracelet in between.. ...That might help. Just thinking out loud.


Good idea!
I am wearing my new shiny LOVE on my opposite wrist for the time being, but after I break it in with enough scratches that I stop examining them, I will wear it with my watch. I figure a watch and LOVE are both everyday jewelry, so it's best to find a look that you like and then enjoy it without worry.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can someone do me a huge favor. I got a big scratch on my bangle, i took it to a local jeweler and specifically asked for them to just work on buffing out that. I am worried now. It feels different. Maybe because I didn't have it on for a week. My hubby says I worry needlessly, but can someone post a pic of the inside markings in their bracelet? You don't have to post serial number. I hate to be this way, but I am not very trusting. Maybe I should have taken it to Cartier. One side of my bracelet is engraved, so not worried, but still worried if that makes sense. I hope I don't sound like a crazy person. I really appreciate TPF and just want not to worry. It feels a little big, I have been losing weight. Just had a baby eight months ago, and within the last few weeks have lost more weight.




PMing you now


----------



## addictedtoLVoe

Hi guys! I have a yg love bracelet that I have worn 24/7 on my left wrist for the past 2 years. I recently got engaged and can't help but feel like the platinum ring clashes with the yellow gold. I'm right handed, so im kind of hesitant to wear my love on my right cause it might scratch more. Any thoughts or suggestions please?


----------



## PennyD2911

Rami00 said:


> LOL! I like the idea of to me from me.







Caz71 said:


> Beautiful!







JE2824 said:


> Penny and Rami, I gifted myself both the LOVE and JUC, since I knew my husband would probably never do it. I love it! "To Me From Me With Love". We deserve them! I say one for each of my toddlers that I birthed!!




I agree ladies, we deserve them! &#8252;&#65039;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Hi guys! I have a yg love bracelet that I have worn 24/7 on my left wrist for the past 2 years. I recently got engaged and can't help but feel like the platinum ring clashes with the yellow gold. I'm right handed, so im kind of hesitant to wear my love on my right cause it might scratch more. Any thoughts or suggestions please?
> View attachment 2750159




Congrats on your engagement. Your ring is beautiful!  I think the two look nice together, but then I have no problem with mixing metals. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Hi guys! I have a yg love bracelet that I have worn 24/7 on my left wrist for the past 2 years. I recently got engaged and can't help but feel like the platinum ring clashes with the yellow gold. I'm right handed, so im kind of hesitant to wear my love on my right cause it might scratch more. Any thoughts or suggestions please?
> View attachment 2750159



I honestly love it. I don't mind mixing metals though. You might just need to get used to it, but trust me, your gorgeous engagement ring is beautiful with your love.


----------



## baglvr2012

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I honestly love it. I don't mind mixing metals though. You might just need to get used to it, but trust me, your gorgeous engagement ring is beautiful with your love.


I agree!


----------



## PennyD2911

livethelake said:


> I LOVE this ring !!!




Thank You. &#10024;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lots love

just wanted to share.thank you allowing me to share my collection with u all.


----------



## LVoeletters

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Hi guys! I have a yg love bracelet that I have worn 24/7 on my left wrist for the past 2 years. I recently got engaged and can't help but feel like the platinum ring clashes with the yellow gold. I'm right handed, so im kind of hesitant to wear my love on my right cause it might scratch more. Any thoughts or suggestions please?
> View attachment 2750159




I actually love this combo. Your ring is so beautiful. But otherwise I think your own method besides finding another bangle to layer with platinum or a diamond bracelet is to try to see if you can wear your bangle on the right wrist.


----------



## perleegirl

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2750171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wanted to share.thank you allowing me to share my collection with u all.


so pretty! Is the top LOVE R/G?


----------



## Lots love

Perlee girl. Yes my juc is pink. And one yellow and one pink love.thank you


----------



## Katy Sarah

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Hi guys! I have a yg love bracelet that I have worn 24/7 on my left wrist for the past 2 years. I recently got engaged and can't help but feel like the platinum ring clashes with the yellow gold. I'm right handed, so im kind of hesitant to wear my love on my right cause it might scratch more. Any thoughts or suggestions please?
> View attachment 2750159


Breathtaking ring and congratulations   I think they look great together, and as others have said mixing metals is very current.  You could always get a rose gold bracelet to stack with your Love.  The 3 colour effect is classic and the rose somehow ties yellow and white together.


----------



## gertuine

LVoeletters said:


> I actually love this combo. Your ring is so beautiful. But otherwise I think your own method besides finding another bangle to layer with platinum or a diamond bracelet is to try to see if you can wear your bangle on the right wrist.





Katy Sarah said:


> Breathtaking ring and congratulations   I think they look great together, and as others have said mixing metals is very current.  You could always get a rose gold bracelet to stack with your Love.  The 3 colour effect is classic and the rose somehow ties yellow and white together.



+1 +1 +1

I agree that the combination looks gorgeous!! And the distance from wrist to finger - for me - puts them in different zones and I never feel like they clash. It's almost like my mind looks at fingers all together, the wrist game all together, but not wrists with fingers.  hehe

Anyway, I hope you will find a setting that works for you, but I really also hope you'll reconsider how gorgeous these two pieces look on you...as they are!!


----------



## EMR0329

Hey guys! Just sharing my WG love bracelet I received for graduation! 
But now I'm in college and I haven't taken it off since and it's really scratched it! Any tips haha  thanks guys!


----------



## tutushopper

EMR0329 said:


> Hey guys! Just sharing my WG love bracelet I received for graduation!
> But now I'm in college and I haven't taken it off since and it's really scratched it! Any tips haha  thanks guys!



Appreciate every scratch as part of your life's journey, from graduation to college, and into your life beyond!  Just as our bodies take some of the hard knocks of life, so will your bracelet!  Enjoy it all!  

You can have the scratches buffed out by Cartier, but they don't recommend doing this too often as it takes off some of the metal each time.


----------



## PennyD2911

tutushopper said:


> Appreciate every scratch as part of your life's journey, from graduation to college, and into your life beyond!  Just as our bodies take some of the hard knocks of life, so will your bracelet!  Enjoy it all!
> 
> You can have the scratches buffed out by Cartier, but they don't recommend doing this too often as it takes off some of the metal each time.




Great tip! &#128077;
I keep watching my bracelet for scratches too.  I know it will happen, and I try to be careful, so I'm just enjoying the beauty of it and accepting that there will be scratches. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## rengb6

tutushopper said:


> Appreciate every scratch as part of your life's journey, from graduation to college, and into your life beyond!  Just as our bodies take some of the hard knocks of life, so will your bracelet!  Enjoy it all!
> 
> You can have the scratches buffed out by Cartier, but they don't recommend doing this too often as it takes off some of the metal each time.



That's a great way to look at the scratches! I also have a WG Love and at first the scratches really bothered me. Now I think it's kind of cool to be able to look at a particular scratch and remember when/how I got it (I'm that obsessive).


----------



## EMR0329

rengb6 said:


> That's a great way to look at the scratches! I also have a WG Love and at first the scratches really bothered me. Now I think it's kind of cool to be able to look at a particular scratch and remember when/how I got it (I'm that obsessive).



Wow I definitely know what you mean by being obsessive haha! It's so funny when I'm more careful in class somehow it gets scratched worst. But thank you all for the tips!


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can someone do me a huge favor. I got a big scratch on my bangle, i took it to a local jeweler and specifically asked for them to just work on buffing out that. I am worried now. It feels different. Maybe because I didn't have it on for a week. My hubby says I worry needlessly, but can someone post a pic of the inside markings in their bracelet? You don't have to post serial number. I hate to be this way, but I am not very trusting. Maybe I should have taken it to Cartier. One side of my bracelet is engraved, so not worried, but still worried if that makes sense. I hope I don't sound like a crazy person. I really appreciate TPF and just want not to worry. It feels a little big, I have been losing weight. Just had a baby eight months ago, and within the last few weeks have lost more weight.




You think they swapped it for a fake?? Maybe take it to Cartier for them to look at it. 

I have put on weight so some of my jewels feel tighter.


----------



## gertuine

EMR0329 said:


> Hey guys! Just sharing my WG love bracelet I received for graduation!
> But now I'm in college and I haven't taken it off since and it's really scratched it! Any tips haha  thanks guys!



Such an elegant photo!! 

Cartier should use this sort of thing in their marketing!! (well, as if they need help marketing the Love bracelet hehe)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> You think they swapped it for a fake?? Maybe take it to Cartier for them to look at it.
> 
> I have put on weight so some of my jewels feel tighter.



I have already confirmed it is okay. I have been losing weight since I had my little girl and I just noticed how it feels bigger since it was off for a few days. So happy to have peace of mind.


----------



## LVoeletters

EMR0329 said:


> Hey guys! Just sharing my WG love bracelet I received for graduation!
> 
> But now I'm in college and I haven't taken it off since and it's really scratched it! Any tips haha  thanks guys!




Buffer bracelet! Add a rounded or non metal bracelet.  A lot of people do the leather wrap bracelets. I'm still trying to decide for myself but the Rolex will def keep scratching your love. Congrats on graduating!


----------



## PennyD2911

LVoeletters said:


> Buffer bracelet! Add a rounded or non metal bracelet.  A lot of people do the leather wrap bracelets. I'm still trying to decide for myself but the Rolex will def keep scratching your love. Congrats on graduating!




I've been trying to decide on a buffer bracelet to wear between my Rolex President and LOVE bracelet. 
I don't want anything that detracts from the look of those two worn together.  I don't want anything leather like Hermes Double Tour or Kelly Dog.  Kinda stuck.....&#128566;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Jujubear98

Hi all! I'm new to TPF and I find the topics very interesting. I, too, love the Cartier Love Bracelet. Simple yet so elegant looking.


----------



## cocochanellova

My reveal- bought two weeks ago on my honeymoon in Paris! Now I have the Cartier bug...


----------



## LVoeletters

PennyD2911 said:


> I've been trying to decide on a buffer bracelet to wear between my Rolex President and LOVE bracelet.
> I don't want anything that detracts from the look of those two worn together.  I don't want anything leather like Hermes Double Tour or Kelly Dog.  Kinda stuck.....&#128566;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




When I find a good buffer bracelet for my watch and love (I have ballon bleu so the curved face is always hit) I will let you know. I was wondering if a David yurman cuff would help since the opening is on top?



Does anyone have a love bangle, David yurman bangle and a watch they could model for me? If so thank you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> When I find a good buffer bracelet for my watch and love (I have ballon bleu so the curved face is always hit) I will let you know. I was wondering if a David yurman cuff would help since the opening is on top?
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a love bangle, David yurman bangle and a watch they could model for me? If so thank you!



If I remember correctly Smalls has a love and the Yurman bracelet, you might see if she wears with a watch.


----------



## smalls

LVoeletters said:


> When I find a good buffer bracelet for my watch and love (I have ballon bleu so the curved face is always hit) I will let you know. I was wondering if a David yurman cuff would help since the opening is on top?
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a love bangle, David yurman bangle and a watch they could model for me? If so thank you!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> If I remember correctly Smalls has a love and the Yurman bracelet, you might see if she wears with a watch.



Ask and you shall receive .  I actually wear my watch on my left wrist and my love cuff on my right.  Since my left wrist is smaller my watches feel too tight on my right wrist and my love cuff  fits a little too loose on my left wrist.  My recommendation would be if you do buy a yurman bracelet to get one very fitted so you can leave a large enough gap in the opening.  I took some pics of my silver amethyst kids size small 4mm cable bracelet which has a bigger gap on my left wrist and my large size kids gold 4mm with diamond end caps on my right wrist.  This one is bigger so I have to have gap smaller.  I will make multiple posts since I have a problem attaching multiple images at a time.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Ask and you shall receive .  I actually wear my watch on my left wrist and my love cuff on my right.  Since my left wrist is smaller my watches feel too tight on my right wrist and my love cuff  fits a little too loose on my left wrist.  My recommendation would be if you do buy a yurman bracelet to get one very fitted so you can leave a large enough gap in the opening.  I took some pics of my silver amethyst kids size small 4mm cable bracelet which has a bigger gap on my left wrist and my large size kids gold 4mm with diamond end caps on my right wrist.  This one is bigger so I have to have gap smaller.  I will make multiple posts since I have a problem attaching multiple images at a time.



Pic 2


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Ask and you shall receive .  I actually wear my watch on my left wrist and my love cuff on my right.  Since my left wrist is smaller my watches feel too tight on my right wrist and my love cuff  fits a little too loose on my left wrist.  My recommendation would be if you do buy a yurman bracelet to get one very fitted so you can leave a large enough gap in the opening.  I took some pics of my silver amethyst kids size small 4mm cable bracelet which has a bigger gap on my left wrist and my large size kids gold 4mm with diamond end caps on my right wrist.  This one is bigger so I have to have gap smaller.  I will make multiple posts since I have a problem attaching multiple images at a time.



Final pic


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

That mike be perfect for Lvoe since the opening on the Yurman buffers the rounded part of your Rolex. They look beautiful together.


----------



## smalls

smalls said:


> Ask and you shall receive .  I actually wear my watch on my left wrist and my love cuff on my right.  Since my left wrist is smaller my watches feel too tight on my right wrist and my love cuff  fits a little too loose on my left wrist.  My recommendation would be if you do buy a yurman bracelet to get one very fitted so you can leave a large enough gap in the opening.  I took some pics of my silver amethyst kids size small 4mm cable bracelet which has a bigger gap on my left wrist and my large size kids gold 4mm with diamond end caps on my right wrist.  This one is bigger so I have to have gap smaller.  I will make multiple posts since I have a problem attaching multiple images at a time.



Here is a two tone watch look also...  Ok this is really the final pic . My love cuff pushed up higher on my left wrist actually feels ok not as loose as it feels on it's own so I may really wear this stack now.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That mike be perfect for Lvoe since the opening on the Yurman buffers the rounded part of your Rolex. They look beautiful together.



Thanks so much Nikki!


----------



## MyDogTink

LVoeletters said:


> When I find a good buffer bracelet for my watch and love (I have ballon bleu so the curved face is always hit) I will let you know. I was wondering if a David yurman cuff would help since the opening is on top?
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a love bangle, David yurman bangle and a watch they could model for me? If so thank you!



I don't wear my love cuff and watch on the same wrist however I am paranoid about putting anything with either. I wear a Sydney Evans beaded stretch bracelet and it works - no damage or scratching. I think her beaded bracelet would be a good buffer for when wearing a love and watch on the same wrist.


----------



## tutushopper

PennyD2911 said:


> I've been trying to decide on a buffer bracelet to wear between my Rolex President and LOVE bracelet.
> I don't want anything that detracts from the look of those two worn together.  I don't want anything leather like Hermes Double Tour or Kelly Dog.  Kinda stuck.....&#128566;
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Diamonds are always nice.


----------



## tutushopper

cocochanellova said:


> My reveal- bought two weeks ago on my honeymoon in Paris! Now I have the Cartier bug...


Congrats on your marriage, honeymoon in Paris, and new Cartier love.


----------



## tutushopper

smalls said:


> Here is a two tone watch look also...  Ok this is really the final pic . My love cuff pushed up higher on my left wrist actually feels ok not as loose as it feels on it's own so I may really wear this stack now.  Thanks for the suggestion.



These look really nice together.


----------



## smalls

tutushopper said:


> These look really nice together.



Good to see you over here tutu!  Thanks so much!


----------



## tutushopper

smalls said:


> Good to see you over here tutu!  Thanks so much!



Thank you, and you are so welcome.  I mostly have lurked here and post now and again, but I think I'll be here more often.


----------



## HADASSA

I just received my LOVE and I realized there is a piece of scotch tape covering one of the screws. Did you LOVE owners ever receive your love like this? I don't even want to take off the tape until I speak with my SA tomorrow.


----------



## tutushopper

HADASSA said:


> I just received my LOVE and I realized there is a piece of scotch tape covering one of the screws. Did you LOVE owners ever receive your love like this? I don't even want to take off the tape until I speak with my SA tomorrow.



Congrats on your new LOVE!  I don't recall if mine did or not, but then again they put it on in the store, so I wouldn't have noticed.  I can't wait to see your new LOVE bracelet!


----------



## PennyD2911

smalls said:


> Here is a two tone watch look also...  Ok this is really the final pic . My love cuff pushed up higher on my left wrist actually feels ok not as loose as it feels on it's own so I may really wear this stack now.  Thanks for the suggestion.




Thanks for the pics smalls&#128522;.  The Yurman looks great between the Rolex and LOVE.  
I think it makes a great buffer bracelet. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

tutushopper said:


> Diamonds are always nice.




Awww yes diamonds. &#128141;
I have been thinking along that line. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

LVoeletters said:


> When I find a good buffer bracelet for my watch and love (I have ballon bleu so the curved face is always hit) I will let you know. I was wondering if a David yurman cuff would help since the opening is on top?
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a love bangle, David yurman bangle and a watch they could model for me? If so thank you!




Thanks LV! It's hard deciding what will work perfectly between the two. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Jujubear98 said:


> Hi all! I'm new to TPF and I find the topics very interesting. I, too, love the Cartier Love Bracelet. Simple yet so elegant looking.




Welcome!&#128144;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

cocochanellova said:


> My reveal- bought two weeks ago on my honeymoon in Paris! Now I have the Cartier bug...




Congrats!  It is easy to fall in love with Cartier. &#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## JE2824

HADASSA said:


> I just received my LOVE and I realized there is a piece of scotch tape covering one of the screws. Did you LOVE owners ever receive your love like this? I don't even want to take off the tape until I speak with my SA tomorrow.



HADASSA, congrats on your LOVE!! I don't recall either if I had tape on the screw, because they put it on at the store. I am sure it was just a protective measure. I cannot wait to see your LOVE bracelet. It is my number one love! So excited for you!!


----------



## JE2824

addictedtoLVoe said:


> Hi guys! I have a yg love bracelet that I have worn 24/7 on my left wrist for the past 2 years. I recently got engaged and can't help but feel like the platinum ring clashes with the yellow gold. I'm right handed, so im kind of hesitant to wear my love on my right cause it might scratch more. Any thoughts or suggestions please?
> View attachment 2750159



Looks beautiful! I mix my metals all the time. My engagement ring/wedding band are platinum as well and I mix my YG LOVE and JUC with it. Both are stunning and look beautiful together. Congratulations!


----------



## JE2824

smalls said:


> Final pic



WOW!!! Stunning from finger to wrist!! Beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

cocochanellova said:


> My reveal- bought two weeks ago on my honeymoon in Paris! Now I have the Cartier bug...



Absolutely beautiful!! Congrats! Cartier bug can be dangerous!! Simply stunning!!


----------



## JE2824

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2750171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wanted to share.thank you allowing me to share my collection with u all.



LOVE! Your stack is gorgeous! I have the YG LOVE and JUC!! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## JE2824

tutushopper said:


> Appreciate every scratch as part of your life's journey, from graduation to college, and into your life beyond!  Just as our bodies take some of the hard knocks of life, so will your bracelet!  Enjoy it all!
> 
> You can have the scratches buffed out by Cartier, but they don't recommend doing this too often as it takes off some of the metal each time.



Beautifully said, Tutu. I could not agree more! I actually have come to appreciate my Cartier LOVE with a more "vintage" appeal, and the meaning behind it which are my children.


----------



## LVoeletters

smalls said:


> Here is a two tone watch look also...  Ok this is really the final pic . My love cuff pushed up higher on my left wrist actually feels ok not as loose as it feels on it's own so I may really wear this stack now.  Thanks for the suggestion.




Wow thanks for all of the pictures and the advice on the bangle size!!!!!!!! I'm a size 16 in love and didn't know if the child size bangle would fit me. Maybe this will solve my issue thank you again for the detailed pictures! 


And thanks Nikki- I kept utilizing the wrong search function keywords  to find pictures!


----------



## HADASSA

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your new LOVE! I don't recall if mine did or not, but then again they put it on in the store, so I wouldn't have noticed. I can't wait to see your new LOVE bracelet!


 


JE2824 said:


> HADASSA, congrats on your LOVE!! I don't recall either if I had tape on the screw, because they put it on at the store. I am sure it was just a protective measure. I cannot wait to see your LOVE bracelet. It is my number one love! So excited for you!!


 
Thank you Tutu and JE It's pink gold in a size 16 but wondering now if I shouldn't have gone for the 17. I will try first and see how it feels 

I also got the Amulette de Cartier necklace in white MOP (the one that opens like a padlock.) Now that is ONE GORGEOUS PIECE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pictures really do not do it justice or even come close to show how the MOP just glows


----------



## tutushopper

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Tutu and JE It's pink gold in a size 16 but wondering now if I shouldn't have gone for the 17. I will try first and see how it feels
> 
> I also got the Amulette de Cartier necklace in white MOP (the one that opens like a padlock.) Now that is ONE GORGEOUS PIECE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pictures really do not do it justice or even come close to show how the MOP just glows



That pendant sounds lovely; I've not seen it in person yet. You really had a Cartier moment! My wrist is small, but I got the 17 as it just feels better loose on me. Can't wait to see your photos! Congrats on two iconic pieces.


----------



## HADASSA

JE2824 said:


> HADASSA, congrats on your LOVE!! I don't recall either if I had tape on the screw, because they put it on at the store. I am sure it was just a protective measure. I cannot wait to see your LOVE bracelet. It is my number one love! So excited for you!!


 


tutushopper said:


> That pendant sounds lovely; I've not seen it in person yet. You really had a Cartier moment! My wrist is small, but I got the 17 as it just feels better loose on me. Can't wait to see your photos! Congrats on two iconic pieces.


 
Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace



How beautiful. .  Mazel tov


----------



## bougainvillier

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace




Beautiful. Love that watch too! Congrats


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace



Love these.


----------



## tutushopper

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace



Those are so lovely; congrats again!  Your LOVE is stunning with your beautiful watch and the Amulette is just gorgeous.


----------



## HADASSA

baghagg said:


> How beautiful. . Mazel tov


 


bougainvillier said:


> Beautiful. Love that watch too! Congrats


 


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love these.


 

Thank you my dearest friends  This is my first picture post ever. The PG love is a perfect pairing with the PG Chopard


----------



## HADASSA

tutushopper said:


> Those are so lovely; congrats again! Your LOVE is stunning with your beautiful watch and the Amulette is just gorgeous.


 


HADASSA said:


> Thank you my dearest friends  This is my first picture post ever. The PG love is a perfect pairing with the PG Chopard


 
Thank you my dear Tutu - I missed your post by a minute. I hope I can enable you on this forum  We enabled you so much with CC that we sent you to Ban Island


----------



## smalls

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks for the pics smalls&#128522;.  The Yurman looks great between the Rolex and LOVE.
> I think it makes a great buffer bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks so much Penny!



JE2824 said:


> WOW!!! Stunning from finger to wrist!! Beautiful!



Thank you JE that is very sweet of you to say!



LVoeletters said:


> Wow thanks for all of the pictures and the advice on the bangle size!!!!!!!! I'm a size 16 in love and didn't know if the child size bangle would fit me. Maybe this will solve my issue thank you again for the detailed pictures!
> 
> 
> And thanks Nikki- I kept utilizing the wrong search function keywords  to find pictures!



Thanks so much!  I appreciate you giving me the idea!  I am wearing this stack today.  I am excited to have my other wrist freed up for other bracelets since I was afraid to stack my watch or my love before.


----------



## smalls

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace



Wow they are all so stunning!  Congrats on your new Cartier items.  That Chopard watch is really beautiful and looks so great with the love.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace




Oh Hadassa your Chopard is gorgeous, it looks lovely with your new RG LOVE bracelet!
The Amulette is beautiful also! Congratulations on both!
Blessings!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace



Yes!  Everything looks so beautiful and gorgeours!!!  Congrats on your new AdC Neclace!!!  i really love the necklace.  Your pic makes me want PG Love more and more...


----------



## HADASSA

smalls said:


> Wow they are all so stunning! Congrats on your new Cartier items. That Chopard watch is really beautiful and looks so great with the love.


 
Thank you smalls  I couldn't have made a better choice if it wasn't for the wealth of information on this thread (and by extension, forum). It's people like you who make it all worthwhile to be here 



PennyD2911 said:


> Oh Hadassa your Chopard is gorgeous, it looks lovely with your new RG LOVE bracelet!
> The Amulette is beautiful also! Congratulations on both!
> Blessings!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
My dearest Penny - thank you and I must say that your stack was very enabling  It seems the Amulette is quite popular and are few in number in the US right now. For a little pendant, it's very heavy and pictures really don't show how much it glows.

Am I too late to say "God's gracious blessings on your birthday.."




einseine said:


> Yes! Everything looks so beautiful and gorgeours!!! Congrats on your new AdC Neclace!!! i really love the necklace. Your pic makes me want PG Love more and more...


 
Einseine, you are quite the enabler yourself - thank you  I can't say enough how much I LOVE the PG - it's so much softer than the YG. And that AdeC is simply breathtaking IRL. Glad to enable


----------



## JE2824

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace



WOW!!! Stunning!!! All three pieces are stunning! I at first sized as a 15 in the LOVE, but returned for the 16, because I knew I wanted to add later, and I wanted a little more movement. It still fits nicely though. Here is a pic for reference. I just added the JUC in a 15.


----------



## bougainvillier

JE2824 said:


> WOW!!! Stunning!!! All three pieces are stunning! I at first sized as a 15 in the LOVE, but returned for the 16, because I knew I wanted to add later, and I wanted a little more movement. It still fits nicely though. Here is a pic for reference. I just added the JUC in a 15.




Thanks for sharing. Gorgeous as well. How and where did you get to try a size 15? Isn't that special order?


----------



## JE2824

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace





bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for sharing. Gorgeous as well. How and where did you get to try a size 15? Isn't that special order?



Hi Bougainvillier, I actually tried the 15 at Cartier in Beverly Hills, and then ordered it at Saks NYC. To my knowledge, 15 and up in both Love and JUC are readily stocked. I think anything under a 15 is special order.


----------



## HADASSA

JE2824 said:


> WOW!!! Stunning!!! All three pieces are stunning! I at first sized as a 15 in the LOVE, but returned for the 16, because I knew I wanted to add later, and I wanted a little more movement. It still fits nicely though. Here is a pic for reference. I just added the JUC in a 15.


 
A, I am glad to know that we are able to make great choices with foresight opposed to hindsight (which at times can be too late). 16 fits perfectly and btw - just love the black lamb M/L GHW


----------



## bougainvillier

JE2824 said:


> Hi Bougainvillier, I actually tried the 15 at Cartier in Beverly Hills, and then ordered it at Saks NYC. To my knowledge, 15 and up in both Love and JUC are readily stocked. I think anything under a 15 is special order.




Thanks for the info! I was told 15 in love is special order last year in Boston


----------



## JE2824

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for the info! I was told 15 in love is special order last year in Boston




No worries! I actually bought a LOVE in size 15 in May 2012 from Cartier BH, and then returned for the 16, bc I preferred that size. I then sized down to a 15 JUC. Let me know if you need a SA recommendation for Saks or Cartier BH. I have two great ones.


----------



## gagabag

HADASSA said:


> I just received my LOVE and I realized there is a piece of scotch tape covering one of the screws. Did you LOVE owners ever receive your love like this? I don't even want to take off the tape until I speak with my SA tomorrow.




Mine had protective tape (not too sticky) all over when they took it out of the box. They removed all of it though before putting it on me. Enjoy ur love!


----------



## bougainvillier

JE2824 said:


> No worries! I actually bought a LOVE in size 15 in May 2012 from Cartier BH, and then returned for the 16, bc I preferred that size. I then sized down to a 15 JUC. Let me know if you need a SA recommendation for Saks or Cartier BH. I have two great ones.




Thanks  I'll keep that in mind. 

I have a 16 cuff and at the time I thought about ordering a 15 full bangle. Maybe I gained weight, but now I think I need to go with 16 in full bangle. Lol. 

Too many choices in the full bracelets! I have the YG (almost everyone's first) cuff and now I am thinking the 4D YG, or rainbow RG. Or maybe just a plain RG? What would you choose? I worn mostly YG some RG here and there.


----------



## Lots love

Je2824 do you find Cartier love and clou going over each other.I see your love it bigger so do have this happing to u. I love your collection. Have another question does it matter which way the nail is facing.is there certain way it goes.thank you


----------



## HADASSA

gagabag said:


> Mine had protective tape (not too sticky) all over when they took it out of the box. They removed all of it though before putting it on me. Enjoy ur love!


 
Thank you gaga   - yes, when I investigated a bit more, I realized it was protective coating/tape. I called the SA to ask if I needed to get the size 17 and remove the protective covering from my 16, if I will be able to return. She replied in the affirmative.


----------



## JE2824

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks  I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> I have a 16 cuff and at the time I thought about ordering a 15 full bangle. Maybe I gained weight, but now I think I need to go with 16 in full bangle. Lol.
> 
> Too many choices in the full bracelets! I have the YG (almost everyone's first) cuff and now I am thinking the 4D YG, or rainbow RG. Or maybe just a plain RG? What would you choose? I worn mostly YG some RG here and there.




I am pretty simple, so I just prefer plain YG. I wear a lot of RG in other jewelry, but sometimes I feel like it blends in with my skin, bc I have pink undertones. I would go with what looks best on you. I love the 4D YG though! I think it feminizes the bracelet a little which is nice and you can never go wrong with diamonds!


----------



## JE2824

Lots love said:


> Je2824 do you find Cartier love and clou going over each other.I see your love it bigger so do have this happing to u. I love your collection. Have another question does it matter which way the nail is facing.is there certain way it goes.thank you




Hi, my love does go over my Clou every once in awhile, but it doesn't bother me. My 16 LOVE is still fitted, but I just wanted it to be able to move up my arm just a little. They said that the sharp part is supposed to face away. However, I cannot get it on and off that way. Plus, I prefer the sharp part of the nail facing inward. I noticed that my LOVE does not go over the clou very much bc the nail part is closer if that makes sense.


----------



## tutushopper

JE2824 said:


> WOW!!! Stunning!!! All three pieces are stunning! I at first sized as a 15 in the LOVE, but returned for the 16, because I knew I wanted to add later, and I wanted a little more movement. It still fits nicely though. Here is a pic for reference. I just added the JUC in a 15.



Love your LOVE and JUC!  They really look great on you...all these gorgeous shots of the JUC are making me itch for one to go with my LOVE.


----------



## helenama

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace




Gorgeous bracelet! And I love, love, love the necklace! Is it yellow gold? In the pic it looks almost pink, and there's such a beautiful warm colour to the mother of pearl! Congrats on your lovely purchases!


----------



## HADASSA

helenama said:


> Gorgeous bracelet! And I love, love, love the necklace! Is it yellow gold? In the pic it looks almost pink, and there's such a beautiful warm colour to the mother of pearl! Congrats on your lovely purchases!


 
Thank you much helenama  Yes, the necklace is yellow gold. White MOP comes in YG and the ONYX comes in Pink gold. I can't emphasize enough how breathtaking this necklace is IRL


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Thank you smalls  I couldn't have made a better choice if it wasn't for the wealth of information on this thread (and by extension, forum). It's people like you who make it all worthwhile to be here
> 
> 
> 
> My dearest Penny - thank you and I must say that your stack was very enabling  It seems the Amulette is quite popular and are few in number in the US right now. For a little pendant, it's very heavy and pictures really don't show how much it glows.
> 
> Am I too late to say "God's gracious blessings on your birthday.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einseine, you are quite the enabler yourself - thank you  I can't say enough how much I LOVE the PG - it's so much softer than the YG. And that AdeC is simply breathtaking IRL. Glad to enable




Never too late for blessing! &#128515; Thank You!&#128156;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## JE2824

tutushopper said:


> Love your LOVE and JUC!  They really look great on you...all these gorgeous shots of the JUC are making me itch for one to go with my LOVE.



Thank you, Tutu! I figured these can DEFINITELY be passed down to my daughter. I really do cherish my jewelry the most.  I say go for it!


----------



## Lots love

Je2824 thank you .I agree with you when I have the nail facing me .it doesn't go over my loves.it stay in place.before it kept moving over my loves drove me nuts. Got it the same size of my love .i know in the summer months I get swollen so it will fit perfect . I love the whole collection . Like to get one on yellow like yours. Have to save and save for that one.


----------



## Tiare

What do you ladies and gentlemen think: 

1) White Gold Love bracelet with rosegold Just un Clou 

or

2) Rosegold Love bracelet with White Gold Love bracelet

I can't decide!!! If anyone could post pictures of either (or both) combos, I would be eternally grateful!!!


----------



## Lots love

Tiare if I was you I get pink in the love and clou in white gold . The reason I say this is the white love doesn't look so nice when it gets the patina like pink yellow does


----------



## Caz71

My purchase of a new cuff will be on the back burner
 Have some dental work and wont be cheap!! Not fair!!


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> Here are the pics as promised  Pink Gold LOVE size 16cm with Chopard Imperiale 28cm  and Amulette de Cartier necklace




I realize I'm a little late here, but congratulations!  The bracelet and the necklace look absolutely beautiful on you. Very polished and elegant.  Wear them in great health!


----------



## HADASSA

hopingoneday said:


> I realize I'm a little late here, but congratulations! The bracelet and the necklace look absolutely beautiful on you. Very polished and elegant. Wear them in great health!


 
Thank you so very much hoping  I think I have more Cartier pieces than any other brand. And of course we are patiently awaiting word on your lapis necklace authentication


----------



## PennyD2911

I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, not LOVE ring, but just thought I'd post this here since I didn't find a LOVE ring thread. &#128512;
I returned the Cartier B-Love Ring, the white gold was bothering me a bit. I replaced it with the 3 diamond LOVE ring in YG. 
The design is a bit weird. There is no way to wear this ring with the full view of more than one diamond showing.  If it is turned with one of the screw motifs in the center, you get a partial view of the diamonds on each side. 
Very happy with this version of the LOVE ring.  &#128512;&#10084;&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	











Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, not LOVE ring, but just thought I'd post this here since I didn't find a LOVE ring thread. &#128512;
> I returned the Cartier B-Love Ring, the white gold was bothering me a bit. I replaced it with the 3 diamond LOVE ring in YG.
> The design is a bit weird. There is no way to wear this ring with the full view of more than one diamond showing.  If it is turned with one of the screw motifs in the center, you get a partial view of the diamonds on each side.
> Very happy with this version of the LOVE ring.  &#128512;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754696
> View attachment 2754699
> View attachment 2754700
> View attachment 2754701
> View attachment 2754702
> View attachment 2754703
> View attachment 2754699
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Congrats girl! Great choice! I am glad you went with what sings to your heart! It looks great on your hand!


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats girl! Great choice! I am glad you went with what sings to your heart! It looks great on your hand!




Thank You bougain&#128156;.  I'm much happier with this version. &#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Suzie

Caz71 said:


> My purchase of a new cuff will be on the back burner
> Have some dental work and wont be cheap!! Not fair!!



Sorry to hear that, dental work is SO expensive.


----------



## Suzie

PennyD2911 said:


> I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, not LOVE ring, but just thought I'd post this here since I didn't find a LOVE ring thread. &#128512;
> I returned the Cartier B-Love Ring, the white gold was bothering me a bit. I replaced it with the 3 diamond LOVE ring in YG.
> The design is a bit weird. There is no way to wear this ring with the full view of more than one diamond showing.  If it is turned with one of the screw motifs in the center, you get a partial view of the diamonds on each side.
> Very happy with this version of the LOVE ring.  &#128512;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754696
> View attachment 2754699
> View attachment 2754700
> View attachment 2754701
> View attachment 2754702
> View attachment 2754703
> View attachment 2754699
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks for your pics, I did ask on your other thread but just saw you posted here. The ring and bracelet look good together. Does the ring come in 3 diamond and 1 diamond versions?


----------



## BellaCC

Hi I'm new here but have been reading your posts for a while. I plan I buying my first love bracelet very soon. I originally thought I wanted the PG 4 diamond but now I'm thinking I like the classic plain better. I know it is a personal choice but any opinions would be welcome.


----------



## Caz71

Suzie said:


> Sorry to hear that, dental work is SO expensive.



Yes a bugger. Maybe November now. Do most Cartiers have lots of stock. Id be suprised if Melbourne boutique stocks cuffs in a size 16 or 17 with the one diamond or the pink sapphire.


----------



## Caz71

BellaCC said:


> Hi I'm new here but have been reading your posts for a while. I plan I buying my first love bracelet very soon. I originally thought I wanted the PG 4 diamond but now I'm thinking I like the classic plain better. I know it is a personal choice but any opinions would be welcome.



I say if u can afford it - diamonds


----------



## Suzie

Caz71 said:


> Yes a bugger. Maybe November now. Do most Cartiers have lots of stock. Id be suprised if Melbourne boutique stocks cuffs in a size 16 or 17 with the one diamond or the pink sapphire.



Not sure, I bought my bracelet in Sydney.


----------



## MyDogTink

BellaCC said:


> Hi I'm new here but have been reading your posts for a while. I plan I buying my first love bracelet very soon. I originally thought I wanted the PG 4 diamond but now I'm thinking I like the classic plain better. I know it is a personal choice but any opinions would be welcome.




I personally like the plain. I think the screws are classic Cartier. But like you said it is personal and all styles of the Love are beautiful.


----------



## Dode99

PennyD2911 said:


> I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, not LOVE ring, but just thought I'd post this here since I didn't find a LOVE ring thread. &#128512;
> I returned the Cartier B-Love Ring, the white gold was bothering me a bit. I replaced it with the 3 diamond LOVE ring in YG.
> The design is a bit weird. There is no way to wear this ring with the full view of more than one diamond showing.  If it is turned with one of the screw motifs in the center, you get a partial view of the diamonds on each side.
> Very happy with this version of the LOVE ring.  &#128512;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754696
> View attachment 2754699
> View attachment 2754700
> View attachment 2754701
> View attachment 2754702
> View attachment 2754703
> View attachment 2754699
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Glad you made the right decision. I own the same ring and bracelet and they look beautiful together. congrats, looks great on you


----------



## PennyD2911

Dode99 said:


> Glad you made the right decision. I own the same ring and bracelet and they look beautiful together. congrats, looks great on you




Thx Dode&#128160;.   I'm very happy with the ring, I adore my LOVE bracelet&#128525;.  The ring only compliments, not competes. I like that. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Thanks for your pics, I did ask on your other thread but just saw you posted here. The ring and bracelet look good together. Does the ring come in 3 diamond and 1 diamond versions?




Thanks Suzie. &#128160;
From my research, the original LOVE ring design comes in 3 diamonds, 6 diamonds and of course the plain version. 
The more narrow design, sometimes referred to as the wedding band has a 1 diamond version. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Suzie said:


> Sorry to hear that, dental work is SO expensive.




OT --- It is crazy expensive!!  I'm in the process of having my existing porcelain crowns replaced and porcelain crowns put on the remaining teeth.  I will also have 4 implants.  The total is $30,000.00+. &#128563;
Just think what Cartier or VCA I could buy! LOL

OK, back to Cartier .......

Sorry your plan for the cuff is delayed Caz.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

BellaCC said:


> Hi I'm new here but have been reading your posts for a while. I plan I buying my first love bracelet very soon. I originally thought I wanted the PG 4 diamond but now I'm thinking I like the classic plain better. I know it is a personal choice but any opinions would be welcome.




I love my 4 diamond YG LOVE bracelet&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
One reason I love this version is I get to see diamonds AND the Screw Motifs.  I would not be happy with the all diamond version.  The Screw Motifs are what gives the bracelet it's design foundation. 
IMO you can not make a wrong choice between the two you are considering. Both are beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, not LOVE ring, but just thought I'd post this here since I didn't find a LOVE ring thread. &#55357;&#56832;
> I returned the Cartier B-Love Ring, the white gold was bothering me a bit. I replaced it with the 3 diamond LOVE ring in YG.
> The design is a bit weird. There is no way to wear this ring with the full view of more than one diamond showing.  If it is turned with one of the screw motifs in the center, you get a partial view of the diamonds on each side.
> Very happy with this version of the LOVE ring.  &#55357;&#56832;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754696
> View attachment 2754699
> View attachment 2754700
> View attachment 2754701
> View attachment 2754702
> View attachment 2754703
> View attachment 2754699
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Lovely!


----------



## lanasyogamama

BellaCC said:


> Hi I'm new here but have been reading your posts for a while. I plan I buying my first love bracelet very soon. I originally thought I wanted the PG 4 diamond but now I'm thinking I like the classic plain better. I know it is a personal choice but any opinions would be welcome.



For me, I have a more casual style, so I think the plain is more "me".  



PennyD2911 said:


> OT --- It is crazy expensive!!  I'm in the process of having my existing porcelain crowns replaced and porcelain crowns put on the remaining teeth.  I will also have 4 implants.  The total is $30,000.00+. &#128563;




OMG.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Caz71

PennyD2911 said:


> OT --- It is crazy expensive!!  I'm in the process of having my existing porcelain crowns replaced and porcelain crowns put on the remaining teeth.  I will also have 4 implants.  The total is $30,000.00+. &#128563;
> Just think what Cartier or VCA I could buy! LOL
> 
> OK, back to Cartier .......
> 
> Sorry your plan for the cuff is delayed Caz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Omg!!!!! Im getting 4 fillings replaced. I have a bad sweet tooth so trying to brush floss more at night.  I get lazy. But nowhere near 30 grand. 

Hubby promised me the cuff. Just a bit cheesed off he said have to wait!


----------



## PennyD2911

lanasyogamama said:


> For me, I have a more casual style, so I think the plain is more "me".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I'm so sorry.




TY lana&#128144;.  I started off this year having to have 3 root canals, all on teeth that already had porcelain crowns. So since I was having to have those replaced I decided to go ahead and do all my teeth. 
I really think once I'm finished with the dental work, my new smile will look so pretty I will need a pair of vintage earrings to compliment it. LOL &#128526;
Any reason (or excuse) for a VCA purchase right? &#128519;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hopingoneday

HADASSA said:


> Thank you so very much hoping  I think I have more Cartier pieces than any other brand. And of course we are patiently awaiting word on your lapis necklace authentication



Thanks so much Hadassa!  I can't wait for them to get back to me on it&#8230;  trying not to think about it meanwhile!:sweat drop:


----------



## hopingoneday

PennyD2911 said:


> OT --- It is crazy expensive!!  I'm in the process of having my existing porcelain crowns replaced and porcelain crowns put on the remaining teeth.  I will also have 4 implants.  The total is $30,000.00+. &#128563;
> Just think what Cartier or VCA I could buy! LOL
> 
> OK, back to Cartier .......
> 
> Sorry your plan for the cuff is delayed Caz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


OMG!  I thought I was the only person under 80 with crowns etc!  I didn't have fluoride as a child (I used to throw away the little pink fluoride pills on my way to school )  and boy is it coming back to haunt me.  I am in the midst of doing an implant to replace a previous crown.  ICK!  I wish you an easy and pain-free series of dental treatments.


----------



## PennyD2911

hopingoneday said:


> OMG!  I thought I was the only person under 80 with crowns etc!  I didn't have fluoride as a child (I used to throw away the little pink fluoride pills on my way to school )  and boy is it coming back to haunt me.  I am in the midst of doing an implant to replace a previous crown.  ICK!  I wish you an easy and pain-free series of dental treatments.




Oh no honey, there are plenty of us out there under 80. &#128512;
Just think of all the celebrities. How do you think they got those very white perfect smiles?&#128512;
I've had problems with my teeth since I was 15.  I have very soft enamel. I inherited it from one of my parents. 
I'm just trying to get ahead of more problems by having all porcelain crowns on my teeth. 
Hope your dental procedure goes well. 
We need to get finished with teeth so we can shop for more jewelry. &#128512;



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## JE2824

PennyD2911 said:


> I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, not LOVE ring, but just thought I'd post this here since I didn't find a LOVE ring thread. &#128512;
> I returned the Cartier B-Love Ring, the white gold was bothering me a bit. I replaced it with the 3 diamond LOVE ring in YG.
> The design is a bit weird. There is no way to wear this ring with the full view of more than one diamond showing.  If it is turned with one of the screw motifs in the center, you get a partial view of the diamonds on each side.
> Very happy with this version of the LOVE ring.  &#128512;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754696
> View attachment 2754699
> View attachment 2754700
> View attachment 2754701
> View attachment 2754702
> View attachment 2754703
> View attachment 2754699
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Beautiful, PennyD! The ring compliments the bracelet perfectly. I too have a love ring that I like to admire. All Cartier pieces are so special!! Great choice!


----------



## freshie2096

I'm in love.....





Thanks for letting me share


----------



## tutushopper

freshie2096 said:


> I'm in love.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow, you really have a lot of love; they look great on you!


----------



## tutushopper

PennyD2911 said:


> I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, not LOVE ring, but just thought I'd post this here since I didn't find a LOVE ring thread. &#128512;
> I returned the Cartier B-Love Ring, the white gold was bothering me a bit. I replaced it with the 3 diamond LOVE ring in YG.
> The design is a bit weird. There is no way to wear this ring with the full view of more than one diamond showing.  If it is turned with one of the screw motifs in the center, you get a partial view of the diamonds on each side.
> Very happy with this version of the LOVE ring.  &#128512;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754696
> View attachment 2754699
> View attachment 2754700
> View attachment 2754701
> View attachment 2754702
> View attachment 2754703
> View attachment 2754699
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Gorgeous ring and bracelet; they look stunning on you!


----------



## freshie2096

tutushopper said:


> Wow, you really have a lot of love; they look great on you!


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Suzie

freshie2096 said:


> I'm in love.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow,  gorgeous, are they heavy?


----------



## Chanelconvert

freshie2096 said:


> I'm in love.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful.


----------



## freshie2096

Suzie said:


> Wow,  gorgeous, are they heavy?


Thanks Suzie for your kind words!

You do feel the weights of all but then I get used to it pretty quickly tho. Any excuse to have them all I guess


----------



## Suzie

freshie2096 said:


> Thanks Suzie for your kind words!
> 
> You do feel the weights of all but then I get used to it pretty quickly tho. Any excuse to have them all I guess



No excuse needed, they are stunning!


----------



## freshie2096

Chanelconvert said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## bougainvillier

freshie2096 said:


> I'm in love.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Wow stunning! Do I see three YG? Plain 4d and 6d? Just wow.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

freshie2096 said:


> I'm in love.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous...just stunning. You wear them well.


----------



## freshie2096

bougainvillier said:


> Wow stunning! Do I see three YG? Plain 4d and 6d? Just wow.


Hi Bougainville, thank you for your kind words!
They are two YG- 4D & 6D, and the plain is RG, it seems lose its color a bit over time, not too sure why


----------



## freshie2096

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous...just stunning. You wear them well.


Thank you Nikki! Love your new avatar!


----------



## PennyD2911

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful, PennyD! The ring compliments the bracelet perfectly. I too have a love ring that I like to admire. All Cartier pieces are so special!! Great choice!







tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous ring and bracelet; they look stunning on you!




Thank You Girls!&#128151;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bougainvillier

Ladies, a huge favor to ask. My aunt is buying a vintage Cartier LOVE on eBay and I am falling short of authenticating for her as all my Cartier pieces are from recent years, and I think this one is from pre-2000s, at the very least. The motifs and screws look good to me for an old model, not sure on the hallmarks though. Would you have a quick look? Thanks!

I posted the details in the Authentication thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...jewelry-or-seller-30027-562.html#post27427195


----------



## annielana

NEED YOUR OPINIONS!

bought my love bracelet a week ago. I wanted to go with size 16 but it was a bit tight when it moves over my wrist bone. The SA recommended me to buy size 17. So I came home with size 17. But now im starting to feel it's a bit too loose for me... It can go halfway to my arm. 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Harpertoo

I have the same Love - same size and I think I would not go down in size because of the fit around my wrist bone. The 16 seemed a little too fitted right there.
I will say my Love does not go up as far on my arm as yours appears to....
Good luck &#55357;&#56832;
Looks beautiful!


----------



## HADASSA

My SA advised that there should not be any discomfort around your wristbone. I do believe that your SA advised you correctly. In your last pic, if it fell lower I will say it is too big but it falls perfectly. My 16 falls at the same spot but of course it does not go that far up my arm. HTH.


----------



## erinrose

Would anyone like to share how much tighter the cuff fits compared to the full bangle? TIA!


----------



## perleegirl

annielana said:


> NEED YOUR OPINIONS!
> 
> bought my love bracelet a week ago. I wanted to go with size 16 but it was a bit tight when it moves over my wrist bone. The SA recommended me to buy size 17. So I came home with size 17. But now im starting to feel it's a bit too loose for me... It can go halfway to my arm.
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2757530
> View attachment 2757531
> View attachment 2757532


It's so pretty on you! Is it comfortable?  I wouldn't worry about how it looks, as long as it is comfortable to wear.


----------



## PennyD2911

annielana said:


> NEED YOUR OPINIONS!
> 
> bought my love bracelet a week ago. I wanted to go with size 16 but it was a bit tight when it moves over my wrist bone. The SA recommended me to buy size 17. So I came home with size 17. But now im starting to feel it's a bit too loose for me... It can go halfway to my arm.
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2757530
> View attachment 2757531
> View attachment 2757532




Mine sits on my hand exactly like that.  I like that it sits below my wrist bone and has movement above the bone as well. Mine is so comfortable.  I actually love feeling the weight of it.  Really, I love everything about it. &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## perleegirl

freshie2096 said:


> I'm in love.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Wow! How long have you had each one? Also, which do you favor? All you need now to complete your collection, is the pave version.


----------



## tutushopper

annielana said:


> NEED YOUR OPINIONS!
> 
> bought my love bracelet a week ago. I wanted to go with size 16 but it was a bit tight when it moves over my wrist bone. The SA recommended me to buy size 17. So I came home with size 17. But now im starting to feel it's a bit too loose for me... It can go halfway to my arm.
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2757530
> View attachment 2757531
> View attachment 2757532



Another vote for this is just right.  Any smaller and there would be tightness at the wrist.


----------



## freshie2096

perleegirl said:


> Wow! How long have you had each one? Also, which do you favor? All you need now to complete your collection, is the pave version.


Hi Perleegirl, for sure the pave one are gorgeous! I would like to have one one day to complet my collection  
 I've had the yellow gold 6-diamond love bracelet for the longest time, that was my wedding gift 9years ago, then a year later I added the white gold 10-diamond to my collection. 
Crazy enough, 5 years later, I added the yellow gold 4-diamond and the plain rose gold at the same time. So they are pretty scratch up now under the light, oh we'll, but I love it  
I love them all, can't and don't want to apart with any of it, but if I could only have one out of 4 that I've had, I'll choose the  yellow gold 4-diamond since 6-diamond version is no longer made. 
Hope I have answered all 
By the way, I really love your collection!


----------



## S.m.h

annielana said:


> NEED YOUR OPINIONS!
> 
> bought my love bracelet a week ago. I wanted to go with size 16 but it was a bit tight when it moves over my wrist bone. The SA recommended me to buy size 17. So I came home with size 17. But now im starting to feel it's a bit too loose for me... It can go halfway to my arm.
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2757530
> View attachment 2757531
> View attachment 2757532





I wear mine similar to yours, I think it looks great on you the smaller size will be too small I guess. 
What is your wrist size?


----------



## ChaneLisette

annielana said:


> NEED YOUR OPINIONS!
> 
> bought my love bracelet a week ago. I wanted to go with size 16 but it was a bit tight when it moves over my wrist bone. The SA recommended me to buy size 17. So I came home with size 17. But now im starting to feel it's a bit too loose for me... It can go halfway to my arm.
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> View attachment 2757530
> View attachment 2757531
> View attachment 2757532



This looks perfect! So beautiful!


----------



## LVoeletters

ChaneLisette said:


> This looks perfect! So beautiful!




I prefer a tighter fit. I personally do not fluctuate with weight or water retention so I really prefer my size 16. If you do fluctuate then maybe stick with 17. I think this bangle looks best fitted. 
I will say the 17 on you looks like what the 16 is for me. If you think the wrist bone and your bangle will not meld together then I would stick with the 17. Best bet is to go back and try on the 16.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My Loves at work


----------



## sjunky13

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My Loves at work




FAB! You need a JUC now


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sjunky13 said:


> FAB! You need a JUC now


 
I wouldn't mind it.  The JUC is gorgeous. The diamond JUC makes my heart go pitter patter.


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My Loves at work




Looking good. Hows new job going?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Looking good. Hows new job going?



Thanks.  Very good so far with the job.  in the same field, so just trying to learn new systems at my new employer.


----------



## Lots love

Love your loves on you look amazing how do the two cuffs feel for everyday


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> Love your loves on you look amazing how do the two cuffs feel for everyday


 
I have one bangle and one cuff. I generally don't wear them together since they don't fit perfectly. But I really like to wear my diamond bracelet on the other hand and can't wear it with the loves since it slides under. Most times I wear the full bangle on one wrist and the cuff on the other. But I like it both ways.


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have one bangle and one cuff. I generally don't wear them together since they don't fit perfectly. But I really like to wear my diamond bracelet on the other hand and can't wear it with the loves since it slides under. Most times I wear the full bangle on one wrist and the cuff on the other. But I like it both ways.




Well to me you would never know they are different. They look amazing on you&#128576;. I love mine I'm satisfied with my collection. I was thinking about getting cuff like you yellow. But I don't know . I'm trying to stay no&#128569;it's hard you know. I thank you for alway sharing your thoughts on this. nikkisabagGirl you have wonderful evening


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I wouldn't mind it.  The JUC is gorgeous. The diamond JUC makes my heart go pitter patter.




Yes!!! Mine is doing the same thing thinking about the RG JUC w/ diamonds. &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## purselovertt

Do you guys know how much we would save in dollar amount if we were to buy love bracelet in rome?


----------



## bougainvillier

purselovertt said:


> Do you guys know how much we would save in dollar amount if we were to buy love bracelet in rome?




I bought one in Luxembourg last Xmas and it was all in about 100-200usd less than tax free price in the states.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> Well to me you would never know they are different. They look amazing on you&#55357;&#56896;. I love mine I'm satisfied with my collection. I was thinking about getting cuff like you yellow. But I don't know . I'm trying to stay no&#55357;&#56889;it's hard you know. I thank you for alway sharing your thoughts on this. nikkisabagGirl you have wonderful evening


 
Thanks. I really appreciate it. I do like the cuff, just because I can take it off when I want to. But sometimes I think I should have gotten another full bracelet. It is definitely hard, I wish I could have one of everything. Hehe!


----------



## Caz71

Just wondering. When do yr Loves turn patina. I like shiny new but always found the patina makes it look beautiful too. Does it depend on which version too. The new version seems to stay shiny yes? No?


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate it. I do like the cuff, just because I can take it off when I want to. But sometimes I think I should have gotten another full bracelet. It is definitely hard, I wish I could have one of everything. Hehe!



Oh no. Hubby set to get the cuff for me. Hopefully November. Of course I will try on the bangle version. I dont know if ill be able to put the cuff on. I did try the 19 waay to big the opening was fine. Also whats the bet they dont have my size. I shud call Carrier few wks before. Nikki yes u have thin arms my wrist is 15cm but then it gets wider up.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Oh no. Hubby set to get the cuff for me. Hopefully November. Of course I will try on the bangle version. I dont know if ill be able to put the cuff on. I did try the 19 waay to big the opening was fine. Also whats the bet they dont have my size. I shud call Carrier few wks before. Nikki yes u have thin arms my wrist is 15cm but then it gets wider up.



I think you may like it. Honestly it looks just the same as my bangle, the only way I can tell is turning my wrist over. So same look. Maybe you should call them and ask them to bring in the sizes you are contemplating. That way when you buy, you will know for sure you get the right size. It does take some getting used to as far as putting it on. I thought for sure the 16 was too small when I first tried to put it on. I then picked up the 17 and way too big. The SA was like, try again the 16, bc your wrists are tiny. And it fit great, as soon as I got it on. Yea, my arm is pretty thin.


----------



## PennyD2911

Has anyone purchased from lucky$diamonds on eBay or Fortrove on 1stdibs? They are the same seller. 
TIA


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks. I really appreciate it. I do like the cuff, just because I can take it off when I want to. But sometimes I think I should have gotten another full bracelet. It is definitely hard, I wish I could have one of everything. Hehe!




Me to maybe if we win the lotto we could.


----------



## Lots love

PennyD2911 said:


> Has anyone purchased from lucky$diamonds on eBay or Fortrove on 1stdibs? They are the same seller.
> TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Do yourself favor don't buy on eBay. Save and buy from the store direct or if you know someone personal who's selling theirs. A lot of people got fakes. So buyers beware


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> Me to maybe if we win the lotto we could.



Exactly.


----------



## purselovertt

bougainvillier said:


> I bought one in Luxembourg last Xmas and it was all in about 100-200usd less than tax free price in the states.




Thank you!


----------



## PennyD2911

Lots love said:


> Do yourself favor don't buy on eBay. Save and buy from the store direct or if you know someone personal who's selling theirs. A lot of people got fakes. So buyers beware




I would not even consider eBay but this seller is also on 1stdibs.  They supposedly vet their merchants.  
I have never purchased anything from eBay.   When I purchase it will be from Cartier in LV. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## sparkle7

Can someone please help as I'm thinking of buying a love on ebay and want to be sure. Has anyone heard of seller bbanx? This seller appears to sell a lot of Cartier preowned or new items and I just wanted to know if anyone purchased from them in past. Any help would be  appreciated. Thank you


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I would not even consider eBay but this seller is also on 1stdibs.  They supposedly vet their merchants.
> I have never purchased anything from eBay.   When I purchase it will be from Cartier in LV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
I don't know this particular seller, but I haven't heard of any issues with 1st dibs in general. I notice that most of their sellers are actual jewelers that may offer estate pieces that they get in.


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I would not even consider eBay but this seller is also on 1stdibs.  They supposedly vet their merchants.
> I have never purchased anything from eBay.   When I purchase it will be from Cartier in LV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Just my two cents but I think there are definitely some good jewelers on eBay selling authentic Cartier pieces, and I have seen this seller. They look legit to me.

That being said, there are more fakes and I would definitely not recommend first time Cartier buyers to go on eBay. When you have a few pieces and have seen enough, I imagine it gets easier to spot fakes, especially if you can hold it in your hands. The legit jewelers normally have a return policy.


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I don't know this particular seller, but I haven't heard of any issues with 1st dibs in general. I notice that most of their sellers are actual jewelers that may offer estate pieces that they get in.



I totally agree with Nikki.

Separate topic- Nikki, do you notice that your the motifs on your bangle look a tiny bit deeper under certain light? Just curious. And you have one cuff one bangle, yes? Are you adding one more? I am in the same shoes and I have two YG, one cuff one bangle. I normally wear them on separate hands but I am thinking about adding another bangle to stack with. Cannot decide!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> I totally agree with Nikki.
> 
> Separate topic- Nikki, do you notice that your the motifs on your bangle look a tiny bit deeper under certain light? Just curious. And you have one cuff one bangle, yes? Are you adding one more? I am in the same shoes and I have two YG, one cuff one bangle. I normally wear them on separate hands but I am thinking about adding another bangle to stack with. Cannot decide!


 
Yes, I do notice that it looks deeper under certain light. I guess it makes sense so if it is polished a few times, it still keeps the screw design.  Yea, I usually wear mine on separate wrists also. But I have been wearing on the same because I got tired of not being able to wear my DBTY bracelet I had made. I was thinking of adding another to stack. I don't know, right now I am focusing on saving for the JUC. I think it will look nice. But I don't want to rule out a white gold multi-stone or a 4 diamond. I don't like how the cuff doesn't stack well with the full bangle. I like the fit, but honestly sometimes I think I might sell it. I go back and forth. Such a hard decision. I just don't think I would wear the cuff much if I get another bangle. What are you thinking of doing?


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes, I do notice that it looks deeper under certain light. I guess it makes sense so if it is polished a few times, it still keeps the screw design.  Yea, I usually wear mine on separate wrists also. But I have been wearing on the same because I got tired of not being able to wear my DBTY bracelet I had made. I was thinking of adding another to stack. I don't know, right now I am focusing on saving for the JUC. I think it will look nice. But I don't want to rule out a white gold multi-stone or a 4 diamond. I don't like how the cuff doesn't stack well with the full bangle. I like the fit, but honestly sometimes I think I might sell it. I go back and forth. Such a hard decision. I just don't think I would wear the cuff much if I get another bangle. What are you thinking of doing?



I am stacking today  Want to wear my Jade today

I went in and tried the 4d YG again yesterday. I thought I wanted the RG rainbow but I am more leaning towards the 4d now.

But again, I really liked how the pave one stacked and how easy it is to take off. Agh!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> I am stacking today
> 
> I went in and tried the 4d YG again yesterday. I thought I wanted the RG rainbow but I am more leaning towards the 4d now.
> 
> But again, I really liked how the pave one stacked and how easy it is to take off. Agh!


 
Ahh! Too Beautiful. Is this a cuff and a bangle stacked. They line up so well. Mine don't, are they the same size?


----------



## NSB

bougainvillier said:


> I am stacking today
> 
> I went in and tried the 4d YG again yesterday. I thought I wanted the RG rainbow but I am more leaning towards the 4d now.
> 
> But again, I really liked how the pave one stacked and how easy it is to take off. Agh!


Wow! Your loves look amazing! I can't see any scratches. When did you get them? My two loves aren't very old but they already have a patina


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Ahh! Too Beautiful. Is this a cuff and a bangle stacked. They line up so well. Mine don't, are they the same size?



Yes. Those are my two and only two LOVE bracelets. They are both 16 

You avatar shows they lined up pretty well? Do you have other pics of yours stacked?


----------



## bougainvillier

NSB said:


> Wow! Your loves look amazing! I can't see any scratches. When did you get them? My two loves aren't very old but they already have a patina



Thanks! 

There are plenty scratches but nothing major so far. The first (it's a cuff) is from 2013 and the second is recently shined but it is from my grandmother and she got it in the 80s. She did not wear it much though. 

I love how the patina looks on YG/RG. Part of me wants mine to have more patina. LOL 

I am sure yours are pretty just as much


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Yes. Those are my two and only two LOVE bracelets. They are both 16
> 
> You avatar shows they lined up pretty well? Do you have other pics of yours stacked?


 
Yes, I have a pic a page or so back of them stacked. They stack well when I position them to stack, but they don't stay that way because of the difference in design. And they stack well towards the bottom of the wrist, but not when I push them up.


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes, I have a pic a page or so back of them stacked. They stack well when I position them to stack, but they don't stay that way because of the difference in design. And they stack well towards the bottom of the wrist, but not when I push them up.



I see it. The magic might be mine are more fitted, aka my arms are fatter 

Yours are pretty together though! Love the two tone


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> I am stacking today  Want to wear my Jade today
> 
> I went in and tried the 4d YG again yesterday. I thought I wanted the RG rainbow but I am more leaning towards the 4d now.
> 
> But again, I really liked how the pave one stacked and how easy it is to take off. Agh!




Very pretty! Love the gold Birkin. &#128515;
I have the 4 diamond LOVE - I &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525; it!  I think you would too. &#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I don't know this particular seller, but I haven't heard of any issues with 1st dibs in general. I notice that most of their sellers are actual jewelers that may offer estate pieces that they get in.







bougainvillier said:


> Just my two cents but I think there are definitely some good jewelers on eBay selling authentic Cartier pieces, and I have seen this seller. They look legit to me.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, there are more fakes and I would definitely not recommend first time Cartier buyers to go on eBay. When you have a few pieces and have seen enough, I imagine it gets easier to spot fakes, especially if you can hold it in your hands. The legit jewelers normally have a return policy.







bougainvillier said:


> I totally agree with Nikki.
> 
> Separate topic- Nikki, do you notice that your the motifs on your bangle look a tiny bit deeper under certain light? Just curious. And you have one cuff one bangle, yes? Are you adding one more? I am in the same shoes and I have two YG, one cuff one bangle. I normally wear them on separate hands but I am thinking about adding another bangle to stack with. Cannot decide!




So you girls think the seller Fortrove aka lucky$diamonds looks OK?  I know they have a return policy, I looked at it. I think it is 14 days. They have a lot of feedback on eBay and it's all good. 
I was going to post the link here to the Cartier item I'm thinking about, but I thought it might be out of place. I know it is suppose to be in the authentication thread. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> So you girls think the seller Fortrove aka lucky$diamonds looks OK?  I know they have a return policy, I looked at it. I think it is 14 days. They have a lot of feedback on eBay and it's all good.
> I was going to post the link here to the Cartier item I'm thinking about, but I thought it might be out of place. I know it is suppose to be in the authentication thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
I think it would be fine. They also have a good return policy. I think TPF has that rule because there are many that are not active on these forums and come in to get something authenticated and we never see or hear again.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> I see it. The magic might be mine are more fitted, aka my arms are fatter
> 
> Yours are pretty together though! Love the two tone


 
Yea, to be honest. If the 15 love wasn't special order with an upcharge I would have gone for that. My wrists and arms are little, but because so oval, it still doesn't feel huge to me.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I think it would be fine. They also have a good return policy. I think TPF has that rule because there are many that are not active on these forums and come in to get something authenticated and we never see or hear again.




Exactly, I've been on here since 2006 and I've seen that happen a lot. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yea, to be honest. If the 15 love wasn't special order with an upcharge I would have gone for that. My wrists and arms are little, but because so oval, it still doesn't feel huge to me.



Nikki see here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...discussion-thread-867278-62.html#post27406401

Apparently, 15 isn't special order? I was told it is last year though


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Nikki see here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...discussion-thread-867278-62.html#post27406401
> 
> Apparently, 15 isn't special order? I was told it is last year though


 
I saw that post and really didn't know what to think. I was told it was special order also and if I remember correctly that is was 15% more. I definitely wasn't going to pay more for the same bracelet with less gold. I really think Cartier should make the 15 a standard stock. I mean come on...some people have small wrists.


----------



## PennyD2911

@Nikki - just spoke with my Cartier SA, there is a YG Diamond JUC coming in November. &#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> @Nikki - just spoke with my Cartier SA, there is a YG Diamond JUC coming in November. &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
I just said OMG are you kidding me out loud and my co-workers were wondering what I was shocked about.  That is so cool. I would really prefer the yellow. That is going to be so stunning. That does it for me. I am definitely not getting the VCA holiday pendant. I have to do some serious saving.  Thanks for letting me know. I am going to contact my Cartier SA and have her save my size so I can try it on.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just said OMG are you kidding me out loud and my co-workers were wondering what I was shocked about.  That is so cool. I would really prefer the yellow. That is going to be so stunning. That does it for me. I am definitely not getting the VCA holiday pendant. I have to do some serious saving.  Thanks for letting me know. I am going to contact my Cartier SA and have her save my size so I can try it on.




I know!! I hate the $12,500.00 price and had just about talked myself out of it.  I decided to call and have SA send me pix and she tells about the YG.  I am def waiting until November. My LOVE bracelet and ring are YG and I prefer the JUC in YG as well. It is going to be gorgy!&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
Sounds like you and I have to be very good until November. LOL


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## annanas

hi everyone  i was wondering if anyone had plain rg, rg with diamonds and rg JUC stacked?  i'm trying to figure out my next move


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I know!! I hate the $12,500.00 price and had just about talked myself out of it.  I decided to call and have SA send me pix and she tells about the YG.  I am def waiting until November. My LOVE bracelet and ring are YG and I prefer the JUC in YG as well. It is going to be gorgy!&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
> Sounds like you and I have to be very good until November. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Yep, very good. I won't have it for release. It will take me a little longer. I am hoping before next increase.


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yep, very good. I won't have it for release. It will take me a little longer. I am hoping before next increase.




I'm no expert on the JUC but there isn't a YG one being made now?


----------



## livethelake

bougainvillier said:


> I'm no expert on the JUC but there isn't a YG one being made now?



There is but the diamond version is currently only available in RG and WG


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> I'm no expert on the JUC but there isn't a YG one being made now?



Yea. They are releasing the diamond in YG.


----------



## LVoeletters

MyDogTink said:


> I don't wear my love cuff and watch on the same wrist however I am paranoid about putting anything with either. I wear a Sydney Evans beaded stretch bracelet and it works - no damage or scratching. I think her beaded bracelet would be a good buffer for when wearing a love and watch on the same wrist.



I never thought to consider the SE bracelets! I will do that the next time I am near Bergdolfs! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## bougainvillier

livethelake said:


> There is but the diamond version is currently only available in RG and WG







NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yea. They are releasing the diamond in YG.




Aha! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yea. They are releasing the diamond in YG.




Are you thinking about getting? Would it come after your next Love or before? Hihi. You are being bad, girl.


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a site recommendation on how to authenticate the love engravings? i've always bought from the boutique and i want to buy a love ring estate, but ebay is filled with different engravings. want to arm myself! lol.


----------



## PennyD2911

MyDogTink said:


> I don't wear my love cuff and watch on the same wrist however I am paranoid about putting anything with either. I wear a Sydney Evans beaded stretch bracelet and it works - no damage or scratching. I think her beaded bracelet would be a good buffer for when wearing a love and watch on the same wrist.




@Tink - which Sydney Evan bead bracelet do you have?
I &#10084;&#65039; her bead bracelets.  I haven't purchased one yet, but I've been looking for a buffer bracelet. I didn't think about SE until you mentioned it.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Are you thinking about getting? Would it come after your next Love or before? Hihi. You are being bad, girl.



I am thinking before. And then I really am considering a multi-stone love. That would come much later and I might try to find it pre-loved for the multstone.  I actually found the WG multi on ebay and made three offers. The dude wouldn't budge. So I let it go. I don't want to over pay with pre-loved, might as well just buy new. And I have never bought pre-loved. But if I can find an awesome deal I would be good with that too.


----------



## spylove22

I am contemplating getting the love yg bracelet, I just got the ring but I'm really nervous about getting a bracelet that I can't just take off. That's what has delayed me getting one despite how I love the way it looks. I'm used to taking off all my jewelry at night, I'm wondering will it get uncomfortable to sleep in and will it bother me when I type, etc. I know you ladies have gotten used to it but how long does that take and does it annoy you at first knowing you can't just slip it off.  Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Harpertoo

spylove22 said:


> I am contemplating getting the love yg bracelet, I just got the ring but I'm really nervous about getting a bracelet that I can't just take off. That's what has delayed me getting one despite how I love the way it looks. I'm used to taking off all my jewelry at night, I'm wondering will it get uncomfortable to sleep in and will it bother me when I type, etc. I know you ladies have gotten used to it but how long does that take and does it annoy you at first knowing you can't just slip it off.  Any advice appreciated.



Not being able to take it off (easily anyway) is what I find compelling about them.
I tend to go for days w/o wearing any other jewelry. 
If you think it will bother you consider the cuff.


----------



## bougainvillier

spylove22 said:


> I am contemplating getting the love yg bracelet, I just got the ring but I'm really nervous about getting a bracelet that I can't just take off. That's what has delayed me getting one despite how I love the way it looks. I'm used to taking off all my jewelry at night, I'm wondering will it get uncomfortable to sleep in and will it bother me when I type, etc. I know you ladies have gotten used to it but how long does that take and does it annoy you at first knowing you can't just slip it off.  Any advice appreciated.



I agree with *Harpertoo* on thinking about the cuff.

For full disclosure though, I went with a cuff for my first LOVE for the exact same reason you mentioned. I thought I'd like and need the liberty of taking it off as I wish. Gosh was I wrong. I don't remember a single time I wanted to remove it and I ended up wearing it all the time. Now I have a second LOVE and it's a full bangle 

But if your lifestyle requires you to be jewelry free from time to time, definitely consider the cuff. It's just as gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

spylove22 said:


> I am contemplating getting the love yg bracelet, I just got the ring but I'm really nervous about getting a bracelet that I can't just take off. That's what has delayed me getting one despite how I love the way it looks. I'm used to taking off all my jewelry at night, I'm wondering will it get uncomfortable to sleep in and will it bother me when I type, etc. I know you ladies have gotten used to it but how long does that take and does it annoy you at first knowing you can't just slip it off.  Any advice appreciated.




When my LOVE bracelet was put on my wrist it was instant &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;.  I've not had one moment that I wished I could remove it. It doesn't bother me when sleeping or typing or during any other activity. I love the weight, it's like it reminds me it's there. &#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I agree with the ladies above. I have no reason to ever want to remove my bangle. It just becomes a part of you. I understand some have to remove due to jobs, etc. And to be honest, I never really take off my cuff.


----------



## spylove22

thank you everyone, as for my lifestyle I would never "need" to take it off, so I'm ok there, I was just wondering for comfort, etc. I'm pretty sure I've convinced dh I need one lol! Also, it's not common for it to pop open by itself is it? I was reading this thread and came across it but I hope that is such a very very very rare thing that wouldn't happen!! OMG I would die if it just fell off and I didn't notice!


----------



## blumster

I've read a bunch of these horror stories too here on TPF.  I think these are the exceptions but I too, am so paranoid of this happening, I just bought a pre- owned one with the old screw system.  As far as I know, the new issues have been with the new system....


----------



## freshie2096

spylove22 said:


> thank you everyone, as for my lifestyle I would never "need" to take it off, so I'm ok there, I was just wondering for comfort, etc. I'm pretty sure I've convinced dh I need one lol! Also, it's not common for it to pop open by itself is it? I was reading this thread and came across it but I hope that is such a very very very rare thing that wouldn't happen!! OMG I would die if it just fell off and I didn't notice!


One of mine love bracelet was brought it back in 2012 with new screw system, I haven't experienced with poped open issue but ended up with can't screw it open!The screws just won't turn! I don't know what to to, don't want to force open it either...it's stuck....

Anyone else have this problem as mine? Just wonder......


----------



## Lots love

freshie2096 said:


> One of mine love bracelet was brought it back in 2012 with new screw system, I haven't experienced with poped open issue but ended up with can't screw it open!The screws just won't turn! I don't know what to to, don't want to force open it either...it's stuck....
> 
> Anyone else have this problem as mine? Just wonder......




Yes I have u just recently bought one I can't open one of the sides. I plan on going to the store to ask them to help me


----------



## freshie2096

Lots love said:


> Yes I have u just recently bought one I can't open one of the sides. I plan on going to the store to ask them to help me


Hi lots love, please keep me posted if the store can help you out with this, thanks in advance!

I've just tried again, no luck.... But scratches....


----------



## melissadelag12

freshie2096 said:


> Hi lots love, please keep me posted if the store can help you out with this, thanks in advance!
> 
> I've just tried again, no luck.... But scratches....



I got my Love this year for my bday, but it's the old system because it used to be my mom's.  BUT, she did have a problem with the screws being screwed too tightly (the word in Spanish is "transrosco") and the SA at my local boutique in Panama sold her the wrong screws and almost destroyed the Love, so be EXTREMELY careful.. She finally got the right screws and a back up at a boutique in NYC.. Idk if it happened because over here they aren't as careful as in the States, but I would suggest you to head over to your boutique ASAP and not forcing it..


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

spylove22 said:


> thank you everyone, as for my lifestyle I would never "need" to take it off, so I'm ok there, I was just wondering for comfort, etc. I'm pretty sure I've convinced dh I need one lol! Also, it's not common for it to pop open by itself is it? I was reading this thread and came across it but I hope that is such a very very very rare thing that wouldn't happen!! OMG I would die if it just fell off and I didn't notice!


 
I have the new system and have had no issues. I bought this past April.


----------



## ChaneLisette

spylove22 said:


> thank you everyone, as for my lifestyle I would never "need" to take it off, so I'm ok there, I was just wondering for comfort, etc. I'm pretty sure I've convinced dh I need one lol! Also, it's not common for it to pop open by itself is it? I was reading this thread and came across it but I hope that is such a very very very rare thing that wouldn't happen!! OMG I would die if it just fell off and I didn't notice!



I have been wearing mine continuously since May of last year and have had no issues with the screws unscrewing or popping off. I do check to make sure they have not moved and they seem secure. I did insure my bracelet after reading some of these stories but I am thinking of canceling it because it is okay.


----------



## blumster

I revealed in a different thread but wanted to post my new to me love, size 18 old screw system.  I love it so much and can't stop staring at my wrist!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HADASSA

blumster said:


> I revealed in a different thread but wanted to post my new to me love, size 18 old screw system. I love it so much and can't stop staring at my wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766469
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
So glad you finally got some LOVE  Looks gorgeous


----------



## einseine

blumster said:


> I revealed in a different thread but wanted to post my new to me love, size 18 old screw system.  I love it so much and can't stop staring at my wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766469
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Congrats!  It looks great on you!


----------



## blumster

HADASSA said:


> So glad you finally got some LOVE  Looks gorgeous



Thanks Hadassah-- you helped push me forward!!


----------



## blumster

einseine said:


> Congrats!  It looks great on you!



Thanks Einseine!!!


----------



## HADASSA

blumster said:


> Thanks Hadassah-- you helped push me forward!!


 
Happy to enable  This is understated elegance  Absolutely LOVE mine


----------



## etk123

blumster said:


> I revealed in a different thread but wanted to post my new to me love, size 18 old screw system.  I love it so much and can't stop staring at my wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2766469
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Beautiful!! Excellent choice!


----------



## PennyD2911

Congrats again blumster! 
Enjoy~


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Lots love

freshie2096 said:


> Hi lots love, please keep me posted if the store can help you out with this, thanks in advance!
> 
> I've just tried again, no luck.... But scratches....




Yes I will keep you updated . mine to on the top of the screws. So I'm leaving well enough alone for know. When I do get it off I'm sending it out to have the screws on top repaired . Do yourself a favor leave well enough alone


----------



## freshie2096

Lots love said:


> Yes I will keep you updated . mine to on the top of the screws. So I'm leaving well enough alone for know. When I do get it off I'm sending it out to have the screws on top repaired . Do yourself a favor leave well enough alone


My fingers are itchy, my mind is busy, and my heart is telling me NOT TO TOUCH IT!! 
I think I'm going to follow my heart 
Lots love,


----------



## schadenfreude

I've posted before about my bangle with the new screw system. I already had one with the old system which was rock solid. The new one would just not stay tight. The screws kept coming loose and poking up! I took it to a different Cartier about 18 months ago (since my local one has less than helpful staff). The manager there said you have to crank it about 1/4 turn past resistance. She did it for me and that puppy was rock solid, until this weekend when I had to use a chainsaw. When I got done and took off my work gloves, one of the screws was practically out!!! The other one with the old system didn't even budge. The new system is inferior, bottom line. Wish I had gotten a preowned one.


----------



## blumster

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats again blumster!
> Enjoy~
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thanks so much Penny!


----------



## Lovefour

freshie2096 said:


> My fingers are itchy, my mind is busy, and my heart is telling me NOT TO TOUCH IT!!
> I think I'm going to follow my heart
> Lots love,


Freshie  I have had mine on for 3 years and I was having surgery last week and it took my husband 30 minutes to get one of the screws undone. I was sweating! I was told the hospital would cut it off! So finally it budged he used the cartier screw driver with some pliers to turn it.i remember when I was having an mri I couldn't get it off last year. So it can take work! Yes we scratched it. I actually switched it to my left wrist for now but I don't play around with it unless medically it needs to come off.


----------



## Jayne1

Lovefour said:


> Freshie  I have had mine on for 3 years and I was having surgery last week and it took my husband 30 minutes to get one of the screws undone. I was sweating! I was told the hospital would cut it off! So finally it budged he used the cartier screw driver with some pliers to turn it.i remember when I was having an mri I couldn't get it off last year. So it can take work! Yes we scratched it. I actually switched it to my left wrist for now but I don't play around with it unless medically it needs to come off.


Is it absolutely necessary to remove it for a MRI?  Can they cover it with something instead?


----------



## Lovefour

Jayne1 said:


> Is it absolutely necessary to remove it for a MRI?  Can they cover it with something instead?


You can leave on for MRI


----------



## Jayne1

Lovefour said:


> You can leave on for MRI


Why did you say you took them off for an MRI?

One time I was having carpel tunnel surgery and when the nurses saw them, they  freaked out and said I was going to get electrocuted, or something, but my doctor said that wasn't true at all (she originally thought they were those bracelets people wear to help with arthritis or general well being lol) so I left them on, with no worries.

The only problem with these bracelets (I have the old ones) is how hard it is to take them off, and although it is possible, I don't want to wear out the screws, taking them on and off, every time I have an X-ray or something&#8230;


----------



## cherylc

would it be totally ridiculous to get the love bracelet if i require taking it on and off every time i wear it? i don't like having anything on all the time, esp if i'm sleeping or taking a shower. i don't like the cuff either cause i have issues with that style staying on my wrist properly.

would it matter if i got the new system or preloved old system? i keep reading about new system loves getting lost and that's so scary!!!


----------



## spylove22

So do you think the cuff can fall off your wrist? With the horror stories of the new system I am leaning towards the cuff, but haven't tried it on and don't know if cuffs also just come off unknowingly.


----------



## Lovefour

Jayne1 said:


> Why did you say you took them off for an MRI?
> 
> One time I was having carpel tunnel surgery and when the nurses saw them, they  freaked out and said I was going to get electrocuted, or something, but my doctor said that wasn't true at all (she originally thought they were those bracelets people wear to help with arthritis or general well being lol) so I left them on, with no worries.
> 
> The only problem with these bracelets (I have the old ones) is how hard it is to take them off, and although it is possible, I don't want to wear out the screws, taking them on and off, every time I have an X-ray or something&#8230;


No I tried to take off for MRI and was not able to unscrew it.  But last week I had surgery and it had to come off for that. They insist.  Didn't mean to confuse you!


----------



## Lovefour

cherylc said:


> would it be totally ridiculous to get the love bracelet if i require taking it on and off every time i wear it? i don't like having anything on all the time, esp if i'm sleeping or taking a shower. i don't like the cuff either cause i have issues with that style staying on my wrist properly.
> 
> would it matter if i got the new system or preloved old system? i keep reading about new system loves getting lost and that's so scary!!!


I would not get the bracelet if you plan on taking it off. It will create problems with the screws. It's meant to stay on.


----------



## cherylc

spylove22 said:


> So do you think the cuff can fall off your wrist? With the horror stories of the new system I am leaning towards the cuff, but haven't tried it on and don't know if cuffs also just come off unknowingly.


i've worn cuff type bracelets before and they always kinda fall off. could also be they are too big but it just scares me.


----------



## smalls

spylove22 said:


> So do you think the cuff can fall off your wrist? With the horror stories of the new system I am leaning towards the cuff, but haven't tried it on and don't know if cuffs also just come off unknowingly.



If it fits well then the cuff should never fall off.  It takes some force and pressure to put my cuff on.  I could only see it coming off if it got caught on something, then if I twisted it on my wrist and then I managed to pull my wrist out but I would definitely feel or notice that.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

spylove22 said:


> So do you think the cuff can fall off your wrist? With the horror stories of the new system I am leaning towards the cuff, but haven't tried it on and don't know if cuffs also just come off unknowingly.



There is absolutely no way the cuff will fall off unnoticed. The opening is very small (around 2.5cm or 1") on my size 18 cuffs. You really need to force it to put on and off.
BTW, I have two cuffs and never regretted not getting a bangle knowing I can't keep it on all the time.


----------



## spylove22

I think I'll try to get to short hills to try on the cuff. I like the freedom aspect and if it stays put then that's better than gambling with the new screw system!


----------



## Lovefour

spylove22 said:


> I think I'll try to get to short hills to try on the cuff. I like the freedom aspect and if it stays put then that's better than gambling with the new screw system!


I bought my bracelet at Short hills! They are nice when you buy but then they can be so snobby.Good luck!


----------



## spylove22

Lovefour said:


> I bought my bracelet at Short hills! They are nice when you buy but then they can be so snobby.Good luck!



I know how you feel. I just got the love ring at the NYC store next to apple and they were so nice but that's because I was buying!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hey All,
I have a dilemma with my love bangle. I am thinking of taking it off and don't know what to do. It just seems to not fit well since I have lost all my baby weight from being preggers. I am really confused and don't know what to do. I don't want an expensive piece of jewelry to sit in my jewelry box, but don't have any other options since it is engraved. Maybe try switching to other wrist? I attached a pic. I really think I should have a 15? Does it look too big. Honest opinions welcome and very much appreciated.


----------



## perleegirl

That looks really big, but sometimes it's hard to tell from pictures. The bottom line is, that it has to be good for you. If you can't make peace with it, find it annoying, and just simply hate wearing it, then nobody else's opinion matters. You would still be able to sell it, just not at a premium. Btw.. Congrats on loosing all that baby weight!


----------



## PennyD2911

Nikki, what a great/sad situation you are in. Great you lost the weight - congrats! So sad your LOVE is much bigger. 
I have the perfect amount of movement in my 19. Even though 18 is my size I love the 19. 
Yours seems really big on you.  I'm sure the engraving won't keep you from selling. You will just gave to adjust the price down. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

perleegirl said:


> That looks really big, but sometimes it's hard to tell from pictures. The bottom line is, that it has to be good for you. If you can't make peace with it, find it annoying, and just simply hate wearing it, then nobody else's opinion matters. You would still be able to sell it, just not at a premium. Btw.. Congrats on loosing all that baby weight!





PennyD2911 said:


> Nikki, what a great/sad situation you are in. Great you lost the weight - congrats! So sad your LOVE is much bigger.
> I have the perfect amount of movement in my 19. Even though 18 is my size I love the 19.
> Yours seems really big on you.  I'm sure the engraving won't keep you from selling. You will just gave to adjust the price down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Do you guys think I could have the engraving removed at Cartier. To be honest, it is annoying and I wish the fit was more like my cuff. I love the bangle, I don't like this fit. I was around 140 pounds at the time I bought it and I am back down to pre-pregnant 105. To make matters worse, I swelled a lot. So I completely didn't think of it. So sad and confused about it. I appreciate your opinions ladies.


----------



## Lovefour

Is it on your dominate wrist? That would be the larger wrist.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lovefour said:


> Is it on your dominate wrist? That would be the larger wrist.



Yes. It is on the right. It even turns now so the screw can sit on the top of the wrist. Very annoying.


----------



## melissadelag12

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes. It is on the right. It even turns now so the screw can sit on the top of the wrist. Very annoying.



I have a 17 and my dances around quite a lot. I'm also 20lbs heavier than you so it's a great fit; I'm really happy with it. But hon if you aren't then ask Cartier if they can buff out your engraving so you can resell it! You shouldn't be sad with something that was made to represent love and an unbreakable bond.


----------



## freshie2096

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes. It is on the right. It even turns now so the screw can sit on the top of the wrist. Very annoying.


Hi Nikki,

 How Your bracelet fits and sits exactly like mine. Size 16 is snug fit for me, so I went for 17. 

  I'm used to them right now for the past 5 years, but I do wondering whether if I should go for 16 recently tho....

  If does bother you a lot, may be you should sell it and get the right one that makes you happy.

  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## blumster

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes. It is on the right. It even turns now so the screw can sit on the top of the wrist. Very annoying.



Hi Nikki,
I think you can pretty easily have the engraving buffed out either at a local jewelers or at cartier


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

melissadelag12 said:


> I have a 17 and my dances around quite a lot. I'm also 20lbs heavier than you so it's a great fit; I'm really happy with it. But hon if you aren't then ask Cartier if they can buff out your engraving so you can resell it! You shouldn't be sad with something that was made to represent love and an unbreakable bond.





freshie2096 said:


> Hi Nikki,
> 
> How Your bracelet fits and sits exactly like mine. Size 16 is snug fit for me, so I went for 17.
> 
> I'm used to them right now for the past 5 years, but I do wondering whether if I should go for 16 recently tho....
> 
> If does bother you a lot, may be you should sell it and get the right one that makes you happy.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted.





blumster said:


> Hi Nikki,
> I think you can pretty easily have the engraving buffed out either at a local jewelers or at cartier



Hey ladies, I am going to ask my SA and see what I can do about the engraving. I asked DH and he said to push it up and keep. He seems to think it is bigger but looks fine. I don'tknow if I want to sell though. Maybe I will get used to it being bigger. I really appreciate the comments and suggestions. You guys are always so helpful.


----------



## Lots love

NikkisabagGirl you know Cartier can resize it it might cost a little but at least you can Keep it


----------



## ChaneLisette

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes. It is on the right. It even turns now so the screw can sit on the top of the wrist. Very annoying.



Mine will turn like this and is even larger on my wrist. I would definitely prefer a more snug fit but I am used to it now. Mine will sit like that over my wrist all of the time. I know they have a size 15 in the JUC but every boutique I contacted said the 16 was the smallest size in the Love. I even offered to pay anything for a size 15 and they said it was not possible. See if you will get used to it and if you still do not like it, you can try to sell it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> NikkisabagGirl you know Cartier can resize it it might cost a little but at least you can Keep it



Really, that sounds cool. Do you know how that works?



ChaneLisette said:


> Mine will turn like this and is even larger on my wrist. I would definitely prefer a more snug fit but I am used to it now. Mine will sit like that over my wrist all of the time. I know they have a size 15 in the JUC but every boutique I contacted said the 16 was the smallest size in the Love. I even offered to pay anything for a size 15 and they said it was not possible. See if you will get used to it and if you still do not like it, you can try to sell it.



Yea, I originally wanted a 15 also. But was bigger, and thought the 16 would work. I also didn't want to pay more for a 15. Cartier should make the 15 standard.


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Really, that sounds cool. Do you know how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I originally wanted a 15 also. But was bigger, and thought the 16 would work. I also didn't want to pay more for a 15. Cartier should make the 15 standard.




I think they send it back Italy and they resize it in there factory it probably would be better then selling special since it has sentimental value it can't hurt to ask your sa


----------



## kcarmona

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Really, that sounds cool. Do you know how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I originally wanted a 15 also. But was bigger, and thought the 16 would work. I also didn't want to pay more for a 15. Cartier should make the 15 standard.




I was actually just at Cartier today inquiring about a size adjustment, as the 16 is really big on me. He said they can send it out to make it a size 15 or even 14, and that it takes average 6 months. He also said that it wouldn't cost extra, but I'm not sure since you've already purchased yours.


----------



## PennyD2911

kcarmona said:


> I was actually just at Cartier today inquiring about a size adjustment, as the 16 is really big on me. He said they can send it out to make it a size 15 or even 14, and that it takes average 6 months. He also said that it wouldn't cost extra, but I'm not sure since you've already purchased yours.




That's great info!
Nicki - if you are really sentimental about keeping your current bracelet, (I would be  then it would be worth the wait and cost for Cartier to send it to Italy so you can have the perfect fit. Even you want a 14 sounds like they can make it happen. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> I think they send it back Italy and they resize it in there factory it probably would be better then selling special since it has sentimental value it can't hurt to ask your sa


 
Thanks so much. I am definitely going to ask today. I was just talking to my SA the other day getting appraisals for my bracelets because I finally decided to go ahead and insure them. 



kcarmona said:


> I was actually just at Cartier today inquiring about a size adjustment, as the 16 is really big on me. He said they can send it out to make it a size 15 or even 14, and that it takes average 6 months. He also said that it wouldn't cost extra, but I'm not sure since you've already purchased yours.


 
I definitely think it would be worth the wait. I wear this bracelet daily and I plan on wearing it for at least another sixteen years. I plan on it being a gift to my daughter, so I would prefer to keep this one and not remove the engraving. 



PennyD2911 said:


> That's great info!
> Nicki - if you are really sentimental about keeping your current bracelet, (I would be  then it would be worth the wait and cost for Cartier to send it to Italy so you can have the perfect fit. Even you want a 14 sounds like they can make it happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
That is so cool. I love TPF, I wouldn't have known at all that this was an option. I am definitely going to call today and check into it. I will keep you ladies posted as to what they tell me just in case it helps someone else out in the same dilemma. I am sentimental about it. I engraved it and plan on giving it to my daughter. For that reason alone, DH really doesn't want me to sell it at all. And I agree with him on that.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much. I am definitely going to ask today. I was just talking to my SA the other day getting appraisals for my bracelets because I finally decided to go ahead and insure them.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think it would be worth the wait. I wear this bracelet daily and I plan on wearing it for at least another sixteen years. I plan on it being a gift to my daughter, so I would prefer to keep this one and not remove the engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool. I love TPF, I wouldn't have known at all that this was an option. I am definitely going to call today and check into it. I will keep you ladies posted as to what they tell me just in case it helps someone else out in the same dilemma. I am sentimental about it. I engraved it and plan on giving it to my daughter. For that reason alone, DH really doesn't want me to sell it at all. And I agree with him on that.




I hope everything works out so you can enjoy wearing it until your DD is ready to wear it. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I hope everything works out so you can enjoy wearing it until your DD is ready to wear it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Thanks, I sent my SA an email and she said she would check into it for me.


----------



## Lots love

Nikki I'm glad to hear that I hope it all works out for you


----------



## sjunky13

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much. I am definitely going to ask today. I was just talking to my SA the other day getting appraisals for my bracelets because I finally decided to go ahead and insure them.
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely think it would be worth the wait. I wear this bracelet daily and I plan on wearing it for at least another sixteen years. I plan on it being a gift to my daughter, so I would prefer to keep this one and not remove the engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool. I love TPF, I wouldn't have known at all that this was an option. I am definitely going to call today and check into it. I will keep you ladies posted as to what they tell me just in case it helps someone else out in the same dilemma. I am sentimental about it. I engraved it and plan on giving it to my daughter. For that reason alone, DH really doesn't want me to sell it at all. And I agree with him on that.



One of my loves is a few sizes too big for me. I can slide it off my hand easy. I think you should keep it , it looks nice and not too big. I understand it doesn't match up to your cuff size, this is why I am waiting for another love, as I would have 3 diff sizes!

As for resizing, if they decide to do it, which is rare. It will  be expensive. They will have to melt it down and remold it.  Can you wear it solo on right wrist and do cuff and a juc on left? )


----------



## annanas

sjunky13 said:


> One of my loves is a few sizes too big for me. I can slide it off my hand easy. I think you should keep it , it looks nice and not too big. I understand it doesn't match up to your cuff size, this is why I am waiting for another love, as I would have 3 diff sizes!
> 
> As for resizing, if they decide to do it, which is rare. It will  be expensive. They will have to melt it down and remold it.  Can you wear it solo on right wrist and do cuff and a juc on left? )




Also - your wrist really seems to be unusually tiny - your DD's may well be a bit bigger when she grows up


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> Nikki I'm glad to hear that I hope it all works out for you


 
Thanks so much.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> Nikki I'm glad to hear that I hope it all works out for you


 


sjunky13 said:


> One of my loves is a few sizes too big for me. I can slide it off my hand easy. I think you should keep it , it looks nice and not too big. I understand it doesn't match up to your cuff size, this is why I am waiting for another love, as I would have 3 diff sizes!
> 
> As for resizing, if they decide to do it, which is rare. It will  be expensive. They will have to melt it down and remold it.  Can you wear it solo on right wrist and do cuff and a juc on left? )


 
Yea, I really never wear the Love Cuff and the bangle together. Your so right, the cuff just fits better. But when my bracelet is pushed up it doesn't bother too much. It is only when it falls closer to the wrist that it feels so big. Although I will say that it absolutely cannot slide off my hand. And the wierd thing is I never really thought the bracelet fit that big, until I lost more weight and then got the cuff. The cuff just has a fit I prefer, but I still like the design of the full bangle. 

Hmmm....melt down and re-mold. That does sound expensive. I guess it would depend on how much they would quote me. If it is too much, I would just consider it a waste and could use that towards another jewelry piece.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

annanas said:


> Also - your wrist really seems to be unusually tiny - your DD's may well be a bit bigger when she grows up


 
That is true. I have to keep that in mind. She looks so much like DH and his family.


----------



## PennyD2911

If it won't slide off your hand then maybe you should just wear it like it is. I love that my 19 has so much movement. It can turn completely around in my wrist, but the fit is so comfortable.  I like the "too big" look, like the way Jennifer Aniston wears her LOVE bracelet and her Rolex President. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> If it won't slide off your hand then maybe you should just wear it like it is. I love that my 19 has so much movement. It can turn completely around in my wrist, but the fit is so comfortable.  I like the "too big" look, like the way Jennifer Aniston wears her LOVE bracelet and her Rolex President.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
It is definitely not that big. I guess I just like the way my cuff fits better. But I absolutely don't want to give up the bangle.  Maybe I can't have my cake and eat it too.  If Cartier comes back with a ridiculous number I going to enjoy what I have. Hehe! and move along. I have too many other things on my wishlist.  

ETA: I have seen pics of your bracelet and it looks gorgeous on you. So maybe I am making a big deal out of nothing. I promise I am usually a happy girl. Hehe!


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yea, I really never wear the Love Cuff and the bangle together. Your so right, the cuff just fits better. But when my bracelet is pushed up it doesn't bother too much. It is only when it falls closer to the wrist that it feels so big. Although I will say that it absolutely cannot slide off my hand. And the wierd thing is I never really thought the bracelet fit that big, until I lost more weight and then got the cuff. The cuff just has a fit I prefer, but I still like the design of the full bangle.
> 
> Hmmm....melt down and re-mold. That does sound expensive. I guess it would depend on how much they would quote me. If it is too much, I would just consider it a waste and could use that towards another jewelry piece.



Nikki- so sorry to hear the bracelet is too big, but congrats on losing the baby weight!  I love the fit of my cuff on my right wrist and feel like its too loose on my left unless I stack other stuff under it like I tried with my watch and another bracelet and it felt fine since it was pushed up to a fatter part of my arm.  Could you stack another bracelet under your love on your right wrist to push it up your arm a little bit?  I know the love cuff you wear on the left wrist but maybe you could get some full circle bracelet just slightly more fitted than your love bracelet to wear with it?  Could you get a smaller juc or a vca perlee bangle?  Heeehee I know this means spending more money but if they come back with a really high number for a resize maybe this could be an option?


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> It is definitely not that big. I guess I just like the way my cuff fits better. But I absolutely don't want to give up the bangle.  Maybe I can't have my cake and eat it too.  If Cartier comes back with a ridiculous number I going to enjoy what I have. Hehe! and move along. I have too many other things on my wishlist.
> 
> ETA: I have seen pics of your bracelet and it looks gorgeous on you. So maybe I am making a big deal out of nothing. I promise I am usually a happy girl. Hehe!




Something will work out. There will be a solution that's just right for you!&#128156;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> Nikki- so sorry to hear the bracelet is too big, but congrats on losing the baby weight!  I love the fit of my cuff on my right wrist and feel like its too loose on my left unless I stack other stuff under it like I tried with my watch and another bracelet and it felt fine since it was pushed up to a fatter part of my arm.  Could you stack another bracelet under your love on your right wrist to push it up your arm a little bit?  I know the love cuff you wear on the left wrist but maybe you could get some full circle bracelet just slightly more fitted than your love bracelet to wear with it?  Could you get a smaller juc or a vca perlee bangle?  Heeehee I know this means spending more money but if they come back with a really high number for a resize maybe this could be an option?


 
I am currently waiting to hear back. I am actually very interested in what they will say. I sent my SA an email yesterday. She said she had never heard of sizing the Love collection, so she would check with her manager and be back with me soon. I definitely want to get something else to stack with it. I have been thinking of the JUC, I was supposed to go over and try it on last weekend, but I got tied up doing things for the house we just sold. I was really tired and just didn't want to drive 45 minutes to Dallas. When I spoke with her last, she said they had a 16 I could try of the JUC, but they didn't have a 15. I know I would need the 15. I am also thinking of forgoeing the bracelet all together and doing a diamond upgrade. Which one do you think would be money better spent? I asked DH and he said, it doesn't mattter bc you will want which ever one you didn't choose.


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am currently waiting to hear back. I am actually very interested in what they will say. I sent my SA an email yesterday. She said she had never heard of sizing the Love collection, so she would check with her manager and be back with me soon. I definitely want to get something else to stack with it. I have been thinking of the JUC, I was supposed to go over and try it on last weekend, but I got tied up doing things for the house we just sold. I was really tired and just didn't want to drive 45 minutes to Dallas. When I spoke with her last, she said they had a 16 I could try of the JUC, but they didn't have a 15. I know I would need the 15. I am also thinking of forgoeing the bracelet all together and doing a diamond upgrade. Which one do you think would be money better spent? I asked DH and he said, it doesn't mattter bc you will want which ever one you didn't choose.




I think it depends on your skin. But I think the pink is doing very well in general. I'm have mine and I love it. Congratulations on your future juc


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am currently waiting to hear back. I am actually very interested in what they will say. I sent my SA an email yesterday. She said she had never heard of sizing the Love collection, so she would check with her manager and be back with me soon. I definitely want to get something else to stack with it. I have been thinking of the JUC, I was supposed to go over and try it on last weekend, but I got tied up doing things for the house we just sold. I was really tired and just didn't want to drive 45 minutes to Dallas. When I spoke with her last, she said they had a 16 I could try of the JUC, but they didn't have a 15. I know I would need the 15. I am also thinking of forgoeing the bracelet all together and doing a diamond upgrade. Which one do you think would be money better spent? I asked DH and he said, it doesn't mattter bc you will want which ever one you didn't choose.




Your DH is funny and right! LOL
I've decided against the JUC diamond version.  I just couldn't justify the extra $$$$$ over the no diamond JUC. 
I've decided to use the &#128178;&#128178; I would have spent on a VCA purchase next week. &#128515;



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## melissadelag12

PennyD2911 said:


> Your DH is funny and right! LOL
> I've decided against the JUC diamond version.  I just couldn't justify the extra $$$$$ over the no diamond JUC.
> I've decided to use the &#128178;&#128178; I would have spent on a VCA purchase next week. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



That's actually a great idea! I've been contemplating the JUC vs. VCA and I keep leaning towards VCA.. Let me know how it goes! I'm sure it's going to be gorgeous


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Your DH is funny and right! LOL
> I've decided against the JUC diamond version.  I just couldn't justify the extra $$$$$ over the no diamond JUC.
> I've decided to use the &#55357;&#56498;&#55357;&#56498; I would have spent on a VCA purchase next week. &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
So cool. Congrats on your new VCA purchase. I understand exactly with the diamond JUC, the price is my deterrent right now also. But so pretty. I need a money tree.   

Oh and don't forget to post pics, love pics of all beautiful jewelry.


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am currently waiting to hear back. I am actually very interested in what they will say. I sent my SA an email yesterday. She said she had never heard of sizing the Love collection, so she would check with her manager and be back with me soon. I definitely want to get something else to stack with it. I have been thinking of the JUC, I was supposed to go over and try it on last weekend, but I got tied up doing things for the house we just sold. I was really tired and just didn't want to drive 45 minutes to Dallas. When I spoke with her last, she said they had a 16 I could try of the JUC, but they didn't have a 15. I know I would need the 15. I am also thinking of forgoeing the bracelet all together and doing a diamond upgrade. Which one do you think would be money better spent? I asked DH and he said, it doesn't mattter bc you will want which ever one you didn't choose.



Lol to DH!  That just means you pick one now and then pick the other a little later.  . Yeah Northpark is so far and such a pain to find parking.  If they don't have the 15 in stock it's probably not worth the drive to try another size to see how it stacks.  Hmmm... Between a juc and a diamond upgrade I think it just depends.  I have not had any desire to upgrade my diamond so have focused on other pieces and hopefully that will not change.  If I did want to upgrade my diamond I do think I would put priority on that over other pieces.  However you could always do the upgrade to correspond with an anniversary or something to make it more meaningful?  I do see another bracelet like the juc though adding some relief to your love being too lose for your liking if it pushes the love higher on your arm so see that as maybe being more helpful in the immediate?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> Lol to DH!  That just means you pick one now and then pick the other a little later.  . Yeah Northpark is so far and such a pain to find parking.  If they don't have the 15 in stock it's probably not worth the drive to try another size to see how it stacks.  Hmmm... Between a juc and a diamond upgrade I think it just depends.  I have not had any desire to upgrade my diamond so have focused on other pieces and hopefully that will not change.  If I did want to upgrade my diamond I do think I would put priority on that over other pieces.  However you could always do the upgrade to correspond with an anniversary or something to make it more meaningful?  I do see another bracelet like the juc though adding some relief to your love being too lose for your liking if it pushes the love higher on your arm so see that as maybe being more helpful in the immediate?


 
I know the bracelet would definitely help out. I have also toyed around with getting the JUC plain/without diamonds and getting a nice carat weight eternity band. I take my time to make a decision. So my mind might change.


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I know the bracelet would definitely help out. I have also toyed around with getting the JUC plain/without diamonds and getting a nice carat weight eternity band. I take my time to make a decision. So my mind might change.




Good idea on that I think u would like the juc its really nice special next to love


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just got an email back and was told that the Love Collection cannot be sized. Hmmm...I guess it depends on the boutique. It is interesting that I got a different answer. But that is okay, I have already decided that I am going to keep it. I don't blame my SA, the answer she got came from her store manager. This is the Dallas store for those who might want to know.


----------



## Nolia

Does anyone know Canadian retail price for Love with 6 diamonds?


----------



## smalls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just got an email back and was told that the Love Collection cannot be sized. Hmmm...I guess it depends on the boutique. It is interesting that I got a different answer. But that is okay, I have already decided that I am going to keep it. I don't blame my SA, the answer she got came from her store manager. This is the Dallas store for those who might want to know.



Sorry to hear this Nikki.  Keep us posted on if you end up getting another bracelet to stack.    Did you end up getting one of the vca holiday necklaces?  I have seen pics of the vca perlee bracelets and those also look great stacked with a love.


----------



## freshie2096

Nolia said:


> Does anyone know Canadian retail price for Love with 6 diamonds?


Did you mean 6 diamonds in love bracelet or love ring? 

Love bracelet with 6 diamonds is now discontinued, very sad tho.....


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> Sorry to hear this Nikki.  Keep us posted on if you end up getting another bracelet to stack.    Did you end up getting one of the vca holiday necklaces?  I have seen pics of the vca perlee bracelets and those also look great stacked with a love.


 
I will definitely keep you guys updated. I didn't get the VCA holiday pendant. I liked the grey, but the stock the SA had at Neimans had too much green in them. I don't think it would suit my skintone at all. Too bad because I really like the diamond on the holiday pendants.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Can anyone recommend a seller on eBay that sells authentic pre owned love bracelets? Thanks


----------



## blumster

luvmy3girls said:


> Can anyone recommend a seller on eBay that sells authentic pre owned love bracelets? Thanks



 I just got a beauty from an ebay seller named austinsec.  It is old screw system but in like new condition- $ 5100.00 through paypal.  It's at Cartier now being engraved so we'll know soon if it's authentic or not.  I don't have any doubt really- it's heavy and gorgeous!


----------



## PennyD2911

Nolia said:


> Does anyone know Canadian retail price for Love with 6 diamonds?




Go to the cartier.com website, their website will detect that your browser info is showing Canada and show you the items in Canadian currency.  


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## perleegirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Go to the cartier.com website, their website will detect that your browser info is showing Canada and show you the items in Canadian currency.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Six diamonds??? Did they bring it back?


----------



## PennyD2911

PennyD2911 said:


> Go to the cartier.com website, their website will detect that your browser info is showing Canada and show you the items in Canadian currency.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum







perleegirl said:


> Six diamonds??? Did they bring it back?




Oops! I just read diamonds didn't look at the 6 as Cartier has not offered the 6 diamond LOVE in quite awhile. 
The 6 diamond might be offered as a special order??


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lovequality

Can I get engraving on the cartier love cuff?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lovequality said:


> Can I get engraving on the cartier love cuff?


 
Good question....I would think so. There is room on the sides inside the bracelet.


----------



## Nolia

freshie2096 said:


> Did you mean 6 diamonds in love bracelet or love ring?
> 
> Love bracelet with 6 diamonds is now discontinued, very sad tho.....



Thank you for this. Any idea how much it retailed for when it was made?


----------



## blumster

Nolia said:


> Thank you for this. Any idea how much it retailed for when it was made?



I don't know but there's a beautiful pre- loved one on Fashionphile now size 18 yg


----------



## PennyD2911

I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Penny, I love this. I have done this with my two love wedding bands. I love them and think they are the most versatile for stacking.


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I love this as well! Your set is gorgeous. Love YG


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Good question....I would think so. There is room on the sides inside the bracelet.



Nikki I know your bangle is engraved. May I ask if engraving is free or they charge you? And is it charged by letter? Thanks


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> I love this as well! Your set is gorgeous. Love YG


Thank You!  The diamond bank is very thin and dainty and fits perfectly in-between.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own. Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center. I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Penny, I love this stack


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Penny, I love this. I have done this with my two love wedding bands. I love them and think they are the most versatile for stacking.


Yes, they are the perfect mm for stacking.  I plan to add another diamond band to the stack at some point.:sunnies


----------



## Jayne1

PennyD2911 said:


> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Love this!


----------



## melissadelag12

PennyD2911 said:


> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Penny it looks beautiful!! Great job


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Penny, I love this stack







Jayne1 said:


> Love this!




@Jayne - Thank You &#128144;

@Hadassa - Thank You my sweet friend!&#128149;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Nikki I know your bangle is engraved. May I ask if engraving is free or they charge you? And is it charged by letter? Thanks



It was free. There is a period of 90 days within purchase when the engraving is free. If I remember correctly, it is either 60 or 90.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, they are the perfect mm for stacking.  I plan to add another diamond band to the stack at some point.:sunnies



That is going to look amazing, I love how well your diamond band stacks, it looks perfect.


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That is going to look amazing, I love how well your diamond band stacks, it looks perfect.




I hoping to find the Cartier diamond band pre-owned, for .50ct it was too expensive.  I went ahead and purchased it b/c I wanted the whole set to be Cartier. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## einseine

I finally sold off my WG 4-diamond Love.   I love my JUC so much, but I also need a Love!  I am and will be on a ban from any jewelry purchase for a year, but I must get my new Love before next price increase.  Love Bracelets are already really very expensive!!!


----------



## freshie2096

einseine said:


> I finally sold off my WG 4-diamond Love.   I love my JUC so much, but I also need a Love!  I am and will be on a ban from any jewelry purchase for a year, but I must get my new Love before next price increase.  Love Bracelets are already really very expensive!!!


Einseine, you did it?? I can't believe it you finally let it go....
But again, hope you are getting a new love very soon.
What are you be getting? Plain or with diamonds? YG or RG if don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jadewah

PennyD2911 said:


> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Very unique, definitely beautiful!


----------



## einseine

freshie2096 said:


> Einseine, you did it?? I can't believe it you finally let it go....
> But again, hope you are getting a new love very soon.
> What are you be getting? Plain or with diamonds? YG or RG if don't mind me asking?



Yes, I did it.  It took me almost a year to let it go.  At first I am happy with the size 17 Love!  But, after I started wearing my JUC, I realized I needed looser fit around my big wrist bone.  I will purchase size 18 PG one.  I really want a 10 dimaond one, but it will be too much with my PG JUC with diamonds.  And it's very expensive... I am thinking...


----------



## TechPrincess

PennyD2911 said:


> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Gorgeous! I love that look!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

einseine said:


> I finally sold off my WG 4-diamond Love.   I love my JUC so much, but I also need a Love!  I am and will be on a ban from any jewelry purchase for a year, but I must get my new Love before next price increase.  Love Bracelets are already really very expensive!!!


 
I know you are sad to see it go, but you will be getting a new Love that will work much better and you can wear it forever. I completely agree with the price increases. Just so crazy.


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> It was free. There is a period of 90 days within purchase when the engraving is free. If I remember correctly, it is either 60 or 90.



Thanks Nikki! I hope you decide to keep yours. They are too precious to let go so easily. Plus your DD might be slightly bigger than you  Nowadays, that is my excuse to buy more jewelry, you know, for our DD


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks Nikki! I hope you decide to keep yours. They are too precious to let go so easily. Plus your DD might be slightly bigger than you  Nowadays, that is my excuse to buy more jewelry, you know, for our DD


 
Yep. I had already decided to keep if Cartier came back with a no. I don't want to sell it and take a loss, I would have to reduce the price since it is engraved. And it is meant for my daughter, so I really don't want to do that. Plus DH was not happy I was even contemplating it.  And your right DD may be bigger.


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Such a great idea! They look gorgeous together!


----------



## einseine

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I know you are sad to see it go, but you will be getting a new Love that will work much better and you can wear it forever. I completely agree with the price increases. Just so crazy.



Hi NikkisABagGrl!  I did not know I would be all this sad!  I was lucky enougth to get my WG one 3-4 years ago before the crazy price increases!  I will ask my DH to regard this an exception and get new one.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Are the rainbow loves no more? I especially wanted the white gold one with the blue/purple spinel.


----------



## flowerboy

Look on the Europe or world site.  When I was looking it wasn't on US site but was on the world or Europe site.  It's never in stores I've been to.  I ordered mine by phone.


----------



## LizCartierSA

*NYC Princess* said:


> Are the rainbow loves no more? I especially wanted the white gold one with the blue/purple spinel.





We have rainbow loves in my boutique. But I'm not sure about just blue and purple.


----------



## allure244

PennyD2911 said:


> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum[/QUOTEI
> 
> I've seen the love ring flanked by two diamond eternity rings but not an eternity ring surrounded by two love rings. I love this! Great idea


----------



## PennyD2911

Jadewah said:


> Very unique, definitely beautiful!







TechPrincess said:


> Gorgeous! I love that look!







ChaneLisette said:


> Such a great idea! They look gorgeous together!







allure244 said:


> PennyD2911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum[/QUOTEI
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the love ring flanked by two diamond eternity rings but not an eternity ring surrounded by two love rings. I love this! Great idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Everyone &#128144;
> I am very happy with these three rings! They are perfect for me. &#128522;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum
Click to expand...


----------



## gagabag

*NYC Princess* said:


> Are the rainbow loves no more? I especially wanted the white gold one with the blue/purple spinel.




I have seen the wg with blue/purple rainbow in Melbourne. But I love the yellow & green as well so I chose the pg rainbow instead.


----------



## cung

PennyD2911 said:


> I tried the Cartier B-LOVE ring, then the LOVE ring with 3 diamonds and neither were exactly what I wanted so I created my own.  Two LOVE Wedding Bands with .50ct Diamond Band in the center.  I know this is not something everyone would like, but it's perfect for me. &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774551
> View attachment 2774552
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



It's the most striking love stacks I have ever seen. Congrats. You have a great choice


----------



## *NYC Princess*

LizCartierSA said:


> We have rainbow loves in my boutique. But I'm not sure about just blue and purple.







flowerboy said:


> Look on the Europe or world site.  When I was looking it wasn't on US site but was on the world or Europe site.  It's never in stores I've been to.  I ordered mine by phone.







gagabag said:


> I have seen the wg with blue/purple rainbow in Melbourne. But I love the yellow & green as well so I chose the pg rainbow instead.




Thank you guys!! Does anyone know what the US price is? Can it be ordered by phone in the US? Wonder why it's not on the US site anymore.

Congrats gaga on your RG rainbow. I have a plain RG Love although I'm sad that it changed color and looks YG now. I love purples and blues, hence looking for the WG one. Sounds like the RG rainbow is perfect for you!


----------



## PennyD2911

cung said:


> It's the most striking love stacks I have ever seen. Congrats. You have a great choice




Thank you!&#128522;
I am proud of myself for coming up with this idea. I wanted a LOVE ring, but all the traditional ones were just not exactly right. Thus combo is perfect. &#10084;&#65039;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## anabella05

My little Cartier collection.  I don't stack anything with the Love bracelet yet because it is brand new! Hoping to add a WG or RG JUC soon!


----------



## Caz71

gagabag said:


> I have seen the wg with blue/purple rainbow in Melbourne. But I love the yellow & green as well so I chose the pg rainbow instead.



Did u have to order the rainbow one? Did u see any yg cuffs as Im in Melbourne too and planning to layby the cuff. November  .


----------



## flowerboy

*NYC Princess* said:


> Thank you guys!! Does anyone know what the US price is? Can it be ordered by phone in the US? Wonder why it's not on the US site anymore.
> 
> Congrats gaga on your RG rainbow. I have a plain RG Love although I'm sad that it changed color and looks YG now. I love purples and blues, hence looking for the WG one. Sounds like the RG rainbow is perfect for you!


I paid 8850 plus tax for white gold rainbow before the price increase.  I ordered mine by phone.  It is more expensive than the rose gold rainbow  because of the rhodium plating.   I think the stores have the rose gold rainbow love but not the white one.


----------



## gagabag

Caz71 said:


> Did u have to order the rainbow one? Did u see any yg cuffs as Im in Melbourne too and planning to layby the cuff. November  .




Hi Caz71! I didn't need to order it was already available. I called to make sure it's there first. Please let me know if layby is possible, I'm thinking of getting a yg for Christmas!


----------



## blumster

anabella05 said:


> My little Cartier collection.  I don't stack anything with the Love bracelet yet because it is brand new! Hoping to add a WG or RG JUC soon!



just beautiful!  Congrats on your new love!


----------



## melissadelag12

anabella05 said:


> My little Cartier collection.  I don't stack anything with the Love bracelet yet because it is brand new! Hoping to add a WG or RG JUC soon!



gorgeous! congrats on your new Love!


----------



## Jayne1

flowerboy said:


> I paid 8850 plus tax for white gold rainbow before the price increase.  I ordered mine by phone. * It is more expensive* than the rose gold rainbow * because of the rhodium plating. *  I think the stores have the rose gold rainbow love but not the white one.


I might as well ask this here instead of starting a new thread&#8230;

Many years ago, when I bought my white gold Love, my SA stressed that Cartier was proud of the fact that the while gold was not rhodium plated and I would never have to bring it in for upkeep.  That, to Cartier, was a selling point.  If I remember correctly, it was still more expensive than the yellow, and it wasn't plated.  I can't remember why she said white cost more, but it did.

At the time, I didn't even know about rhodium plating and didn't even care, I just wanted a second Love to go with my first yellow gold Love.

Anyway, I still don't care!   but why did Cartier change things when years ago, they stressed non-rhodium plated was preferable?  I kinda like the patina on my old white gold Love.


----------



## Caz71

gagabag said:


> Hi Caz71! I didn't need to order it was already available. I called to make sure it's there first. Please let me know if layby is possible, I'm thinking of getting a yg for Christmas!



I layby my yg love ring its 25pct deposit. Six month but u can have extra months. Im sure the bracelet is same deal.


----------



## LovEmAll

Hello fellow TPFers.  I have recently been thinking (a lot) about purchasing a love bracelet in rose gold.  I don't own any cartier jewelry and my daily bracelets are all David Yurman (which I love).  My questions are (1) did you ever regret buying your love bracelet and (2) would your prefer buying a love bracelet or something nice and sparkly &#128525; given then price of the love bracelet.  TIA for your thoughts and comments!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

LovEmAll said:


> Hello fellow TPFers.  I have recently been thinking (a lot) about purchasing a love bracelet in rose gold.  I don't own any cartier jewelry and my daily bracelets are all David Yurman (which I love).  My questions are (1) did you ever regret buying your love bracelet and (2) would your prefer buying a love bracelet or something nice and sparkly &#128525; given then price of the love bracelet.  TIA for your thoughts and comments!!!




Not one seconds regret and I would purchase it all over again. I have the 4 diamond LOVE bracelet. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LovEmAll

PennyD2911 said:


> Not one seconds regret and I would purchase it all over again. I have the 4 diamond LOVE bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Thanks, PennyD2911.  I'm still thinking about it.  I hope the prices don't go up again anytime soon.  The LOVE with diamond is gorgeous!  But I'm afraid I have to pick one or the other....diamonds or the LOVE.


----------



## PennyD2911

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks, PennyD2911.  I'm still thinking about it.  I hope the prices don't go up again anytime soon.  The LOVE with diamond is gorgeous!  But I'm afraid I have to pick one or the other....diamonds or the LOVE.




I love the version of the LOVE bracelet too! I'm not fond of the all diamond version bc the screw motif is part of the bracelets appeal. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## flowerboy

Jayne1 said:


> I might as well ask this here instead of starting a new thread&#8230;
> 
> Many years ago, when I bought my white gold Love, my SA stressed that Cartier was proud of the fact that the while gold was not rhodium plated and I would never have to bring it in for upkeep.  That, to Cartier, was a selling point.  If I remember correctly, it was still more expensive than the yellow, and it wasn't plated.  I can't remember why she said white cost more, but it did.
> 
> At the time, I didn't even know about rhodium plating and didn't even care, I just wanted a second Love to go with my first yellow gold Love.
> 
> Anyway, I still don't care!   but why did Cartier change things when years ago, they stressed non-rhodium plated was preferable?  I kinda like the patina on my old white gold Love.


The way I understand it is that the plain white gold is not rhodium plated but the ones with stones in them is rhodium plated.  I am not 100% sure though.


----------



## Lots love

flowerboy said:


> The way I understand it is that the plain white gold is not rhodium plated but the ones with stones in them is rhodium plated.  I am not 100% sure though.




You are right on that


----------



## *NYC Princess*

flowerboy said:


> I paid 8850 plus tax for white gold rainbow before the price increase.  I ordered mine by phone.  It is more expensive than the rose gold rainbow  because of the rhodium plating.   I think the stores have the rose gold rainbow love but not the white one.




Thank you!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

*NYC Princess* said:


> Are the rainbow loves no more? I especially wanted the white gold one with the blue/purple spinel.


 
It is still available, but it will need to be ordered and paid for in advance. I called Cartier to ask them this question a couple of months ago.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Question..if you wear two loves together and one has old screw system and the other has the new, can you tell when their stacked together? Does it look noticeable? Is it better to have both the same screw system? Thanks &#128522;


----------



## perleegirl

anabella05 said:


> My little Cartier collection.  I don't stack anything with the Love bracelet yet because it is brand new! Hoping to add a WG or RG JUC soon!


So very pretty on you! you mentioned that you are not stacking your Love now, but are you wearing it with your watch, or is it just for the picture?  Is it R/G? Also, curious what size your bracelet/wrist is? Congrats! The W/G JUC would really compliment your stack!


----------



## einseine

anabella05 said:


> My little Cartier collection.  I don't stack anything with the Love bracelet yet because it is brand new! Hoping to add a WG or RG JUC soon!



Beautiful!  Love the simplicity!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you guys like YG love stacked with WG or YG stacked with another YG or PG? I'm leaning towards WG but not totally sure


----------



## perleegirl

I like them all! I have white gold, and will prob add yellow next.


----------



## luvmy3girls

luvmy3girls said:


> Question..if you wear two loves together and one has old screw system and the other has the new, can you tell when their stacked together? Does it look noticeable? Is it better to have both the same screw system? Thanks &#128522;




Can anyone help me with this? Thanks


----------



## LizCartierSA

luvmy3girls said:


> Can anyone help me with this? Thanks




You can't tell which screw system you have without looking at the screws, tabs, the bangle not on a wrist. While being worn they're visually the same


----------



## luvmy3girls

LizCartierSA said:


> You can't tell which screw system you have without looking at the screws, tabs, the bangle not on a wrist. While being worn they're visually the same




Thanks!


----------



## myztic

Hubby is thinking of buying me a love bracelet
It is beautiful.
Was wondering which hand you were yours on? Is the cuff better or the bangle? And I'm not sure whether to go for gold or rose gold. Any thoughts on this?
Does this bangle age well? How long have you had yours?


----------



## myztic

How do I figure out which is the best size for me? I don't want it to be too tight that it would be uncomfortable to sleep with? Also, how do you do vat back in Italy? I'm assuming you would wear the bracelet in the store but don't you need it to be brand new and unused in order to claim vat back?


----------



## perleegirl

What is the measurement of your wrist at wrist bone?


----------



## kcarmona

myztic said:


> How do I figure out which is the best size for me? I don't want it to be too tight that it would be uncomfortable to sleep with? Also, how do you do vat back in Italy? I'm assuming you would wear the bracelet in the store but don't you need it to be brand new and unused in order to claim vat back?




The last time I went into cartier they had a sizer (like the ones for rings where you can try a bunch of different sizes) so I'd recommend going in and seeing what size you're most comfortable with!


----------



## myztic

I went in today and tries 16 and 17.
Are your wrists on both arms the same size?
Do you wear yours on your left wrist or right? Why?

So the 16 fit (is that the smallest size?) but I wished for more wiggle room. I can't do a 360 with the 16. The 17 though is a lot bigger and can do a full turn easily so definitely more of a bangle. The lady said 16 is definitely the right size. Do you get used to it tho? Is it supposed to be almost fitted? 
16- It does not pass my wrists bone towards my hand. Is that normal?


----------



## myztic

Also, what about if you get fatter as you age... How would you make it bigger if it fits Soo snug


----------



## ChaneLisette

myztic said:


> I went in today and tries 16 and 17.
> Are your wrists on both arms the same size?
> Do you wear yours on your left wrist or right? Why?
> 
> So the 16 fit (is that the smallest size?) but I wished for more wiggle room. I can't do a 360 with the 16. The 17 though is a lot bigger and can do a full turn easily so definitely more of a bangle. The lady said 16 is definitely the right size. Do you get used to it tho? Is it supposed to be almost fitted?
> 16- It does not pass my wrists bone towards my hand. Is that normal?



I think it depends on how loose you want it. I have a 16 and it does a 360 and can go over my wrist. I would prefer it a little smaller but that is my preference. I wear mine on my left arm because I am right-handed and do not want to damage it more than normal.


----------



## Caz71

I wonder which wrist side is smaller. ?Your left or yr right. Id be looking for my smaller wrist with the 16 if you finding it too fitting. Wow the 17 is much looser? 

Same as fingers, Rings are tighter on one side then the other..


----------



## myztic

Sales lady said a 16 is perfect for me but it did not go above my wrist bone. It was not tight otherwise and I would say perfect fit if not for the fact that it doesn't move above my wrist bone.
I could not do a 360 with it.

The 17 however felt too big... It would rotate without me having to turn it.
Definitely could do a 360. I didn't take pics.

Is it supposed to be very fitted? I'm worried about sleepong in it and what if I get fatter as I get older?


----------



## einseine

myztic said:


> I went in today and tries 16 and 17.
> Are your wrists on both arms the same size?
> Do you wear yours on your left wrist or right? Why?
> 
> So the 16 fit (is that the smallest size?) but I wished for more wiggle room. I can't do a 360 with the 16. The 17 though is a lot bigger and can do a full turn easily so definitely more of a bangle. The lady said 16 is definitely the right size. Do you get used to it tho? Is it supposed to be almost fitted?
> 16- It does not pass my wrists bone towards my hand. Is that normal?



Hi myztic!  I was torn between 16 and 17, and ended up with 17 because I was advised that the bracelet should pass my writs bone towards my hand.  I have a big wrist bone.  As a result, I felt uncomfortable when the bracelet passed my wrist bones.  If I had purchased 16 it might have been more comfortable because it tended to stay.  I could do a 360 with the 17 without problem.  Apparently, 17 looked rather loose fit on me, but I sold it off to get 18.  18 would be very very loose especially on my left arm(smaller), but I must take into consideration my big wrist bones!!!

Good luck!  If you cannot convince the bracelet is your size, you will be not able to stop thinking about it...


----------



## luvmy3girls

Can anyone tell me if this looks authentic it's the old screw system. Thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

Can someone please give me their opinion real quick. Thanks so much. I have the newer screw one, so I can't tell for sure


----------



## LizCartierSA

Can you take a picture of the screw? The script cartier looks off to me but there are SO many different looks to these old models.


----------



## KensingtonUK

I personally like it to be able to only do a 360 if I put effort into it.   The bigger one was too noticeable when I wore it. Could feel I was wearing a bracelet where the smaller one I don't even notice I am wearing it, even when typing or cleaning


----------



## luvmy3girls

lizcartiersa said:


> can you take a picture of the screw? The script cartier looks off to me but there are so many different looks to these old models.


----------



## melissadelag12

luvmy3girls said:


> View attachment 2780565
> 
> View attachment 2780566
> 
> View attachment 2780567
> 
> View attachment 2780568
> 
> View attachment 2780569



do you mind taking clearer pictures? they are sort of blurry.. Like *LizCartierSA* the writing looks off, but there are so many different old models! Mine is from 4 years ago and the script cartier looks totally different.. You could find out what year the bracelet was bought and compare it to another person who also got it that year.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My new bracelet will be pushed back due to car troubles. I have taken so much savings to repair my "BIG MONEY WASTER". That is what DH affectionately calls my BMW. It is very frustrating to have very expensive repair bills all the time. I decided to get rid of it and get a different car. I will NEVER buy another BMW. Even the guy at the dealership said most people lease them, I bought mine, so screwed.  Sorry ladies, just wanting to vent. It is so annoying, my evaporator was the last thing to go and it cost upwards of 2k. Hoping my new car will treat me better. Haha!


----------



## einseine

luvmy3girls said:


> View attachment 2780565
> 
> View attachment 2780566
> 
> View attachment 2780567
> 
> View attachment 2780568
> 
> View attachment 2780569



I am not sure, but isn't the screw a bit too long???...


----------



## lovieluvslux

Sorry to hear this, and I totally understand what you are going through.  I used to own a BMW M3, it was old and starting to give me issues.  I traded in for used SUV Mercedes.  This car has been a LEMON.  I had plans to buy either a trinity Cartier necklace or Tiffany Bracelet as my holiday gift.  Due to some recent events on my SUV, my luxury purchases might have to wait for 2015.  I know this if off topic - but I had to vent as well.  For now I will admire the beautiful reveals on this board.  



NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new bracelet will be pushed back due to car troubles. I have taken so much savings to repair my "BIG MONEY WASTER". That is what DH affectionately calls my BMW. It is very frustrating to have very expensive repair bills all the time. I decided to get rid of it and get a different car. I will NEVER buy another BMW. Even the guy at the dealership said most people lease them, I bought mine, so screwed.  Sorry ladies, just wanting to vent. It is so annoying, my evaporator was the last thing to go and it cost upwards of 2k. Hoping my new car will treat me better. Haha!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lovieluvslux said:


> Sorry to hear this, and I totally understand what you are going through.  I used to own a BMW M3, it was old and starting to give me issues.  I traded in for used SUV Mercedes.  This car has been a LEMON.  I had plans to buy either a trinity Cartier necklace or Tiffany Bracelet as my holiday gift.  Due to some recent events on my SUV, my luxury purchases might have to wait for 2015.  I know this if off topic - but I had to vent as well.  For now I will admire the beautiful reveals on this board.


 
Same here. I am so annoyed with it. I take good care of my car. Oil changes on time. I just put brand new tires on it. And now I have to get rid of it. So annoying. Mine was a 2006, but to be honest I really liked not having a car payment. So I will be concentrating on trying to make extra payments and pay my new car off early. Being responsible is no fun!  But I will continue to follow and cry when I see a new picture of something I want. I am being dramatic and just kidding of course.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone have a bracelet from 1993? Want to check it against mine. Thanks


----------



## einseine

I wen to to the boutique today.  I looked at the plain one in PG for the first time.  The dark pink hue was amazingly beautiful, which could be enjoyed more without the diamonds, perhaps...   The all diamond one was of course beautiful!  It looked nice with my JUC, but I did not like it with my diamond tennis bracelet.  Even when I wore then on each hand, I really looked too much!!!  To me, the most important piece is my DTB.   I am still thinking...


----------



## CATEYES

Hey einseine! I read your recent pondering about the love in pg. I was thinking of your jewelry collection and maybe the pg with four diamonds may suit you best. It still has the classic screws but a little bling-which I know you like It's not too little or too much to compete with your diamond tennis bracet nor JUC with diamonds nor VCA. That is my suggestion!


----------



## luvmy3girls

For a stack of 2 Loves..do you guys like 2 YG or 1 YG and 1 PG? I'm sending my pre owned WG back and buying new from boutique. Not sure I like the WG anymore


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Hey einseine! I read your recent pondering about the love in pg. I was thinking of your jewelry collection and maybe the pg with four diamonds may suit you best. It still has the classic screws but a little bling-which I know you like It's not too little or too much to compete with your diamond tennis bracet nor JUC with diamonds nor VCA. That is my suggestion!



Hi CATEYES!!!  I really really appreciate your input.  As you said, everybody said, I am convinced that I need the classic screw motifs.  I really loved the simplicity of the plain one.  But, it may be better for ME to have an additional sparkle!  I should go for "not too little or too much."  It means 4-diamond one!!!


----------



## melissadelag12

einseine said:


> Hi CATEYES!!!  I really really appreciate your input.  As you said, everybody said, I am convinced that I need the classic screw motifs.  I really loved the simplicity of the plain one.  But, it may be better for ME to have an additional sparkle!  I should go for "not too little or too much."  It means 4-diamond one!!!



the four diamond will look amazing with your collection! it's that extra "pop" that will make the sparkle look just right and classy


----------



## LizCartierSA

melissadelag12 said:


> do you mind taking clearer pictures? they are sort of blurry.. Like *LizCartierSA* the writing looks off, but there are so many different old models! Mine is from 4 years ago and the script cartier looks totally different.. You could find out what year the bracelet was bought and compare it to another person who also got it that year.




The more text cartier looks normal for a 1993 but the script cartier looks weird to me. Never seen one that strong. But I don't see them too often. The screws are the right style for that model but it's hard to tell the size by photo. Clearer photos of the inside of the bracelet would help.


----------



## allure244

einseine said:


> Hi CATEYES!!!  I really really appreciate your input.  As you said, everybody said, I am convinced that I need the classic screw motifs.  I really loved the simplicity of the plain one.  But, it may be better for ME to have an additional sparkle!  I should go for "not too little or too much."  It means 4-diamond one!!!



Agree with Cateyes. 4 diamond may be the perfect balance. You get a little extra sparkle but don't lose the screw motif and it won't outshine your amazing tennis bracelet. I even love the simplicity and elegance of the plain one especially since you already have the diamond JUC as well. IMHO, I don't prefer the 10 diamond love as there are no screw motifs and given your current jewelry collection, the bracelet may end up competing with your other beautiful pieces


----------



## einseine

allure244 said:


> Agree with Cateyes. 4 diamond may be the perfect balance. You get a little extra sparkle but don't lose the screw motif and it won't outshine your amazing tennis bracelet. I even love the simplicity and elegance of the plain one especially since you already have the diamond JUC as well. IMHO, I don't prefer the 10 diamond love as there are no screw motifs and given your current jewelry collection, the bracelet may end up competing with your other beautiful pieces



Thanks allure!  I must not forget that I will wear my new PG Love 24/7.  As for JUC, I still think that the plain one might suite better for 24/4 use.  But, it's OK because I can take on/off my JUC easily.  I agree to your point that the plain one in PG is so simple and elegant!  I will ask my SA to find the both in my size, and will make a decision!  Thanks again!


----------



## luvmy3girls

LizCartierSA said:


> The more text cartier looks normal for a 1993 but the script cartier looks weird to me. Never seen one that strong. But I don't see them too often. The screws are the right style for that model but it's hard to tell the size by photo. Clearer photos of the inside of the bracelet would help.




Thanks for your help. I wasn't comfortable not knowing forsure, so I sent it back and will by a new one from the boutique. I already have YG, what is your favorite to wear with it? Another YG or a PG? Not sure about the WG anymore. Thoughts? Thanks &#128522;


----------



## bougainvillier

LizCartierSA said:


> The more text cartier looks normal for a 1993 but the script cartier looks weird to me. Never seen one that strong. But I don't see them too often. The screws are the right style for that model but it's hard to tell the size by photo. Clearer photos of the inside of the bracelet would help.



Hello there, it's nice to have a SA hanging out there  

My aunt bought this and she went to the boutique to have it checked, the SA said it's not in the system in US but it might be from Asia or other part of the world, since they only document sales in the States. Do you mind having a quick look here at the stamps? It's pretty heavy and not magnetic. Thank you a lot! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...9%2F8Tb4cAWoZjeegdjmg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bougainvillier

luvmy3girls said:


> Thanks for your help. I wasn't comfortable not knowing forsure, so I sent it back and will by a new one from the boutique. I already have YG, what is your favorite to wear with it? Another YG or a PG? Not sure about the WG anymore. Thoughts? Thanks &#128522;



I'd have a YG 4-diamond to pair with the plain YG. My next on the list


----------



## luvmy3girls

bougainvillier said:


> I'd have a YG 4-diamond to pair with the plain YG. My next on the list




That would be my top choice, but unfortunately not in my budget.


----------



## LizCartierSA

bougainvillier said:


> Hello there, it's nice to have a SA hanging out there
> 
> My aunt bought this and she went to the boutique to have it checked, the SA said it's not in the system in US but it might be from Asia or other part of the world, since they only document sales in the States. Do you mind having a quick look here at the stamps? It's pretty heavy and not magnetic. Thank you a lot!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...9%2F8Tb4cAWoZjeegdjmg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Can you take your own photos of the inside? The SA you spoke to is correct. We can't see things purchased out of the country. Nor does cartier authenticate pieces. However, they also will not work on a non authentic piece. If you want a better bet, since you already own the piece you could send it to NY for polishing or engraving. They'll return it no work done if it's non authentic. Taking it for a quick clean in the boutique isn't the same.


----------



## shpahlc

luvmy3girls said:


> That would be my top choice, but unfortunately not in my budget.



I was debating between a second plain YG or 4-diamond YG to go with my plain YG. I ultimately went with a plain YG but now wish I had gone with a 4-diamond. Definitely try them both on to make sure!


----------



## bougainvillier

LizCartierSA said:


> Can you take your own photos of the inside? The SA you spoke to is correct. We can't see things purchased out of the country. Nor does cartier authenticate pieces. However, they also will not work on a non authentic piece. If you want a better bet, since you already own the piece you could send it to NY for polishing or engraving. They'll return it no work done if it's non authentic. Taking it for a quick clean in the boutique isn't the same.




Thanks. I will ask her for the pics. Wondering if you'd know more about engraving- Will SA take in the item for service without receipt or any documents? Will Cartier charge by letter- ie. will it be free of charge? And how long would it take in the US? Thanks again!!!


----------



## blumster

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks. I will ask her for the pics. Wondering if you'd know more about engraving- Will SA take in the item for service without receipt or any documents? Will Cartier charge by letter- ie. will it be free of charge? And how long would it take in the US? Thanks again!!!


I JUST had it done last week&#8230;  I bought a pre-owned Love from Ebay and sent it to the Cartier workshop in NY- I did not send it with any of its documentation, although I do have it from the seller.  When I first called cartier, I was told that it would cost $70.00 for the engraving service but that the jewelers working on it would be in touch with me to give a more accurate price quote.  Then, after sending it in for engraving, I got a follow up email from the Cartier rep that was assigned to my piece that the engravers went ahead and engraved my love for me free of charge!  Not quite sure why?  Maybe because they could see from my engraving it is for our 10th anniversary and they were just being kind?  NO IDEA but I was thrilled!  I am also relieved that they found it to be authentic and now I can rest assured and proud that I saved myself soooo much money!!!  Woo hoo!


----------



## bougainvillier

blumster said:


> I JUST had it done last week  I bought a pre-owned Love from Ebay and sent it to the Cartier workshop in NY- I did not send it with any of its documentation, although I do have it from the seller.  When I first called cartier, I was told that it would cost $70.00 for the engraving service but that the jewelers working on it would be in touch with me to give a more accurate price quote.  Then, after sending it in for engraving, I got a follow up email from the Cartier rep that was assigned to my piece that the engravers went ahead and engraved my love for me free of charge!  Not quite sure why?  Maybe because they could see from my engraving it is for our 10th anniversary and they were just being kind?  NO IDEA but I was thrilled!  I am also relieved that they found it to be authentic and now I can rest assured and proud that I saved myself soooo much money!!!  Woo hoo!




Wow. Congrats!! That's such great information! Thank you!

Are you in NYC so you just went to the workshop directly or your local SA mailed it to the workshop? And did they tell you time and location of purchase etc after your engraving service? 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## melissadelag12

blumster said:


> I JUST had it done last week  I bought a pre-owned Love from Ebay and sent it to the Cartier workshop in NY- I did not send it with any of its documentation, although I do have it from the seller.  When I first called cartier, I was told that it would cost $70.00 for the engraving service but that the jewelers working on it would be in touch with me to give a more accurate price quote.  Then, after sending it in for engraving, I got a follow up email from the Cartier rep that was assigned to my piece that the engravers went ahead and engraved my love for me free of charge!  Not quite sure why?  Maybe because they could see from my engraving it is for our 10th anniversary and they were just being kind?  NO IDEA but I was thrilled!  I am also relieved that they found it to be authentic and now I can rest assured and proud that I saved myself soooo much money!!!  Woo hoo!



Amazing!! Great job! Also, congrats on your 10th anniversary!!


----------



## PennyD2911

blumster said:


> I JUST had it done last week  I bought a pre-owned Love from Ebay and sent it to the Cartier workshop in NY- I did not send it with any of its documentation, although I do have it from the seller.  When I first called cartier, I was told that it would cost $70.00 for the engraving service but that the jewelers working on it would be in touch with me to give a more accurate price quote.  Then, after sending it in for engraving, I got a follow up email from the Cartier rep that was assigned to my piece that the engravers went ahead and engraved my love for me free of charge!  Not quite sure why?  Maybe because they could see from my engraving it is for our 10th anniversary and they were just being kind?  NO IDEA but I was thrilled!  I am also relieved that they found it to be authentic and now I can rest assured and proud that I saved myself soooo much money!!!  Woo hoo!




That's great blumster! So glad you got free engraving and an authentic buy! &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> I wen to to the boutique today.  I looked at the plain one in PG for the first time.  The dark pink hue was amazingly beautiful, which could be enjoyed more without the diamonds, perhaps...   The all diamond one was of course beautiful!  It looked nice with my JUC, but I did not like it with my diamond tennis bracelet.  Even when I wore then on each hand, I really looked too much!!!  To me, the most important piece is my DTB.   I am still thinking...




I had the plain P/G before I ended up with 4 dia W/G. I only traded it because I already had something in P/G, Perlee Clover, and mostly wear W/G and Plat. I still have a photographic memory of that P/G on my wrist, and still think it was the prettiest of the three I tried. If u have dia JUC, and DTB, the simplicity of the plain might be just the right, understated, touch.


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> I had the plain P/G before I ended up with 4 dia W/G. I only traded it because I already had something in P/G, Perlee Clover, and mostly wear W/G and Plat. I still have a photographic memory of that P/G on my wrist, and still think it was the prettiest of the three I tried. If u have dia JUC, and DTB, the simplicity of the plain might be just the right, understated, touch.



Thanks perleegirl!  I really loved the plain PG on me!  So, I totally understand your point.  But, I decided to keep my Perlee Signature in PG.  I am not sure if I need two solid plain gold bracelets in PG... 

As you said, the simplicity of the plain one is just the right when I wear JUC or DTB.  But, I still cannot decide.  To my knowledge, no one seems to regret about their purchase of the 4-diamond, but some of the plain owners are regretting that they did not get 4-diamond instead of the plain... I am still thinking...


----------



## perleegirl

Okay! I forgot that you have the signature Perlee. So yes, the 4 dia 
P/G would be gorgeous! And remember, the Loves with diamonds are a tiny bit thicker in order to hold the stones, so just that much more luxurious! 
I'll end up with same duo, in W/G, as I intend to get a signature too.


----------



## blumster

bougainvillier said:


> Wow. Congrats!! That's such great information! Thank you!
> 
> Are you in NYC so you just went to the workshop directly or your local SA mailed it to the workshop? And did they tell you time and location of purchase etc after your engraving service?
> 
> Thanks again!!!



No, I'm actually in Minneapolis but when I called the 1-800Cartier number, they instructed me to send the bracelet to the NY workshop, insured, etc&#8230;. We do not have a Boutique in my state&#8230;..The 1-800 representative was very nice and followed up with detailed email instructions. I sent in a description of how I wanted it engraved and in which font (which a SA in Las Vegas helped me with on one of our travels) .  Upon finishing the work,  I did not receive any other information about my love bracelet in terms of when and where it was originally purchased.  Is this what you mean, Bougainvilier?  Although I do know from the date on my authenticity card that the bracelet was purchased in 2009.  It's the old screw system (which I also was purposely looking for to avoid the current issues of falling off bracelet)


----------



## blumster

melissadelag12 said:


> Amazing!! Great job! Also, congrats on your 10th anniversary!!


Thanks Melissadelag and Penny!


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Okay! I forgot that you have the signature Perlee. So yes, the 4 dia
> P/G would be gorgeous! And remember, the Loves with diamonds are a tiny bit thicker in order to hold the stones, so just that much more luxurious!
> I'll end up with same duo, in W/G, as I intend to get a signature too.



Thanks perleegirl.  Yes, I used to have both the 4-diamond one in WG and the plain one in YG, and noticed the difference in the thickness!

Oh, you are planning to add a signature, too!  Perlee Diamodn Clover X Signature will be the best combo, I am sure!!!  By the way, do you wear your gorgeous diamond clover one most every day???  If you feel the clasp has loosened with every day use, check it out at the boutique.  If you use it knowingly until the closing system did not work, as I did!, it will take some time to repair it!!


----------



## lovequality

Would you wear the love braclet if you were in the medical profession (MD)? Or is the cuff better? Any one here in the med filed with the love braclet?


----------



## pree

lovequality said:


> Would you wear the love braclet if you were in the medical profession (MD)? Or is the cuff better? Any one here in the med filed with the love braclet?


 
I'm in the medical profession. I have the cuff, I wear it 24/7 but feel better that I can remove it anytime, if necessary. I've been tempted to get the full bracelet to stack, but my SA did say that if I were to remove it often, that it may affect the screws, so I've decided to stick with my cuff (and JUC!)


----------



## allure244

lovequality said:


> Would you wear the love braclet if you were in the medical profession (MD)? Or is the cuff better? Any one here in the med filed with the love braclet?



I actually debated between the cuff and full bracelet for about 2 years!!! kept going back and forth. haha. almost pulled the trigger on the cuff but ended up getting the full bracelet. for me, the bracelet was more comfortable (bracelet more circular in shape vs. cuff more oval and has two ends that can potentially poke you like if you are sleeping on your arm). I also liked the symbolism behind the full bracelet. 

I've had the bracelet for almost a year and it has been fine for me at work. I don't really notice it most of the time. I just push the bracelet higher up on my forearm when I want it more out of the way (when writing or for procedures etc) I think it also depends on your specialty. For example, I wouldn't recommend the full bracelet for a surgeon since they have to remove jewelry/watches before scrubbing and getting in their sterile attire. for most other specialties, a full bracelet should be fine.


----------



## gagabag

I'm a med onc fellow so the only bedside procedures I do are occasional paracetesis or thoracetesis + some random LPs. I wear the bracelet & take it off only if really necessary


----------



## bougainvillier

blumster said:


> No, I'm actually in Minneapolis but when I called the 1-800Cartier number, they instructed me to send the bracelet to the NY workshop, insured, etc. We do not have a Boutique in my state..The 1-800 representative was very nice and followed up with detailed email instructions. I sent in a description of how I wanted it engraved and in which font (which a SA in Las Vegas helped me with on one of our travels) .  Upon finishing the work,  I did not receive any other information about my love bracelet in terms of when and where it was originally purchased.  Is this what you mean, Bougainvilier?  Although I do know from the date on my authenticity card that the bracelet was purchased in 2009.  It's the old screw system (which I also was purposely looking for to avoid the current issues of falling off bracelet)




Thanks blumster for your detailed information. I'm in Boston but my aunt who has the bracelet now isn't near a store as you are. It was super helpful to know you can just call the line and get this done. Thanks!! 

Yea I was just curious since hers doesn't come with a certificate.

Huge congrats on the 10 year anniversary by the way!!


----------



## soam83

So Ladies, I think I am finally to get one of these. I have spent the last few days looking at various used ones online.  I have noticed that some of bracelets with the new screw system almost seem to have a black writing in the text.  But this is not apparent on all of them....I have attached examples of the more common ones I see, and lastly the black which I am 99% sure is authentic.  Can anyone tell me if I am on the right track?  Also - does the order of the markings inside the bracelet matter - or do they change those often enough?  I would like that everything with the new screw system would be the same, no?  ALso for any other ladies looking - Ive come to find out that alot of the bracelets that have authenticity stamps from Narita Terminal are fake...seems like someone has a stamp.  Very good replicas - but replicas nonetheless..


----------



## melissadelag12

soam83 said:


> So Ladies, I think I am finally to get one of these. I have spent the last few days looking at various used ones online.  I have noticed that some of bracelets with the new screw system almost seem to have a black writing in the text.  But this is not apparent on all of them....I have attached examples of the more common ones I see, and lastly the black which I am 99% sure is authentic.  Can anyone tell me if I am on the right track?  Also - does the order of the markings inside the bracelet matter - or do they change those often enough?  I would like that everything with the new screw system would be the same, no?  ALso for any other ladies looking - Ive come to find out that alot of the bracelets that have authenticity stamps from Narita Terminal are fake...seems like someone has a stamp.  Very good replicas - but replicas nonetheless..



My bracelet is the old screw system and it's about 4 years old.. I have a 4 diamond YG and the markings are in a different order from the new one, so it's safe to say they do change! You can ask Liz, as she is a Cartier SA, and she can give you more info!


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> Thanks perleegirl.  Yes, I used to have both the 4-diamond one in WG and the plain one in YG, and noticed the difference in the thickness!
> 
> Oh, you are planning to add a signature, too!  Perlee Diamodn Clover X Signature will be the best combo, I am sure!!!  By the way, do you wear your gorgeous diamond clover one most every day???  If you feel the clasp has loosened with every day use, check it out at the boutique.  If you use it knowingly until the closing system did not work, as I did!, it will take some time to repair it!!


Thanks for the info! I have never noticed any problems with the clasp, but next time I am in a VCA boutique I will be sure to have it checked. Although I did purchase Clover to wear everyday as my signature piece, in reality, it just wasn't practical. The LOVE is the perfect everyday piece, and now I just add my Perlee when I want the extra bling. 
So now you are going to buy a size 18 LOVE? I am curious what your wrist size is? Also, What size is your JUC? Is the JUC difficult to put on/take off?


----------



## cjhsu

Does anyone know the price of the love bracelet in Monte Carlo?


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Thanks for the info! I have never noticed any problems with the clasp, but next time I am in a VCA boutique I will be sure to have it checked. Although I did purchase Clover to wear everyday as my signature piece, in reality, it just wasn't practical. The LOVE is the perfect everyday piece, and now I just add my Perlee when I want the extra bling.
> So now you are going to buy a size 18 LOVE? I am curious what your wrist size is? Also, What size is your JUC? Is the JUC difficult to put on/take off?



Hi Perleegirl!  Yes, I am going to buy a size 18 Love.  I wore my size 17 Love for 2 and half years.  It was not bad at all.  But, I started wearing my JUC, which is size 17 because they did not have the one with diamonds in size 16, I realized JUC was much more comfortable and I needed to have a bigger Love.  At first, it was very difficult to put on JUC myself.  Even now it takes time for me to put it on my right hand, but you can soon get used to it.


----------



## LizCartierSA

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks blumster for your detailed information. I'm in Boston but my aunt who has the bracelet now isn't near a store as you are. It was super helpful to know you can just call the line and get this done. Thanks!!
> 
> Yea I was just curious since hers doesn't come with a certificate.
> 
> Huge congrats on the 10 year anniversary by the way!!



Hey so did you bring this to the Boston boutique to send to NY? I thought I saw something suggesting it but I wasn't sure. Just so you know I've never seen a love without a letter in the serial :/ hopefully you'll know soon depending on what the workshop says!


----------



## LizCartierSA

soam83 said:


> So Ladies, I think I am finally to get one of these. I have spent the last few days looking at various used ones online.  I have noticed that some of bracelets with the new screw system almost seem to have a black writing in the text.  But this is not apparent on all of them....I have attached examples of the more common ones I see, and lastly the black which I am 99% sure is authentic.  Can anyone tell me if I am on the right track?  Also - does the order of the markings inside the bracelet matter - or do they change those often enough?  I would like that everything with the new screw system would be the same, no?  ALso for any other ladies looking - Ive come to find out that alot of the bracelets that have authenticity stamps from Narita Terminal are fake...seems like someone has a stamp.  Very good replicas - but replicas nonetheless..




The text of the serial number on the WG is a different font than I am used to seeing. But yes the bracelets can have text in different spots! Even with the same screw system. Cartier is now putting serial numbers on both sides of the new loves that still have the new screw system and they hadn't done that in the past. When I go in tomorrow if I have time I'll try and make a list of the markings and post it.


----------



## lovequality

pree said:


> I'm in the medical profession. I have the cuff, I wear it 24/7 but feel better that I can remove it anytime, if necessary. I've been tempted to get the full bracelet to stack, but my SA did say that if I were to remove it often, that it may affect the screws, so I've decided to stick with my cuff (and JUC!)


Thank you!!!


----------



## lovequality

allure244 said:


> I actually debated between the cuff and full bracelet for about 2 years!!! kept going back and forth. haha. almost pulled the trigger on the cuff but ended up getting the full bracelet. for me, the bracelet was more comfortable (bracelet more circular in shape vs. cuff more oval and has two ends that can potentially poke you like if you are sleeping on your arm). I also liked the symbolism behind the full bracelet.
> 
> I've had the bracelet for almost a year and it has been fine for me at work. I don't really notice it most of the time. I just push the bracelet higher up on my forearm when I want it more out of the way (when writing or for procedures etc) I think it also depends on your specialty. For example, I wouldn't recommend the full bracelet for a surgeon since they have to remove jewelry/watches before scrubbing and getting in their sterile attire. for most other specialties, a full bracelet should be fine.


Thank you!


----------



## lovequality

gagabag said:


> I'm a med onc fellow so the only bedside procedures I do are occasional paracetesis or thoracetesis + some random LPs. I wear the bracelet & take it off only if really necessary


Thank you, so do you carry the screw with you all the time...when you are at work?


----------



## gagabag

lovequality said:


> Thank you, so do you carry the screw with you all the time...when you are at work?



Yes I do. I always keep one in my purse and the other one, I leave at home.


----------



## bougainvillier

LizCartierSA said:


> Hey so did you bring this to the Boston boutique to send to NY? I thought I saw something suggesting it but I wasn't sure. Just so you know I've never seen a love without a letter in the serial :/ hopefully you'll know soon depending on what the workshop says!



Thanks and I am having my aunt sending it to the NYC workshop, not from Boston boutique, but should be okay. I will report back


----------



## LVoeletters

blumster said:


> I JUST had it done last week  I bought a pre-owned Love from Ebay and sent it to the Cartier workshop in NY- I did not send it with any of its documentation, although I do have it from the seller.  When I first called cartier, I was told that it would cost $70.00 for the engraving service but that the jewelers working on it would be in touch with me to give a more accurate price quote.  Then, after sending it in for engraving, I got a follow up email from the Cartier rep that was assigned to my piece that the engravers went ahead and engraved my love for me free of charge!  Not quite sure why?  Maybe because they could see from my engraving it is for our 10th anniversary and they were just being kind?  NO IDEA but I was thrilled!  I am also relieved that they found it to be authentic and now I can rest assured and proud that I saved myself soooo much money!!!  Woo hoo!




Did they say it was authentic or is it a given if they engrave it then it is authentic? Congrats!


----------



## blumster

LVoeletters said:


> Did they say it was authentic or is it a given if they engrave it then it is authentic? Congrats!



It's authentic&#128512; they won't engrave it if it's not- huge relief!


----------



## soam83

LizCartierSA said:


> The text of the serial number on the WG is a different font than I am used to seeing. But yes the bracelets can have text in different spots! Even with the same screw system. Cartier is now putting serial numbers on both sides of the new loves that still have the new screw system and they hadn't done that in the past. When I go in tomorrow if I have time I'll try and make a list of the markings and post it.



Thanks Liz, I think I located an authentic one!  Check PM


----------



## LVoeletters

blumster said:


> It's authentic&#128512; they won't engrave it if it's not- huge relief!




Good to know thank you- I ask because I've never bought estate and I want to look for a love ring. But all the engravings on eBay is so different from each other!


----------



## blumster

Hi all! 
Just got my Love bracelet back that I had sent in for engraving and the workshop sent it back missing one of the screws!!!!!!!  Engraving is beautiful, by the way, but so upset, just want to cry

I have a call in to my Cartier contact person but haven't heard back from her yet.  So careless of the workshop!!!!


----------



## freshie2096

blumster said:


> Hi all!
> Just got my Love bracelet back that I had sent in for engraving and the workshop sent it back missing one of the screws!!!!!!!  Engraving is beautiful, by the way, but so upset, just want to cry
> 
> I have a call in to my Cartier contact person but haven't heard back from her yet.  So careless of the workshop!!!!


Oh no...
So sorry to hear that. Hopefully they can find it or replace it!
Keep us posted.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

blumster said:


> Hi all!
> Just got my Love bracelet back that I had sent in for engraving and the workshop sent it back missing one of the screws!!!!!!!  Engraving is beautiful, by the way, but so upset, just want to cry
> 
> I have a call in to my Cartier contact person but haven't heard back from her yet.  So careless of the workshop!!!!


 
So sorry to hear that. I hope they find it. They will make it right.


----------



## blumster

jJust got an email back from the head of workshop services and she was extremely apologetic- they are overnighting me a new screw- so relieved it isn't a big deal!!!


----------



## allure244

blumster said:


> jJust got an email back from the head of workshop services and she was extremely apologetic- they are overnighting me a new screw- so relieved it isn't a big deal!!!



phew! glad they remedied the situation so quickly


----------



## blumster

allure244 said:


> phew! glad they remedied the situation so quickly



Me too!  I was so worried it would turn into a big to do...


----------



## cung

blumster said:


> jJust got an email back from the head of workshop services and she was extremely apologetic- they are overnighting me a new screw- so relieved it isn't a big deal!!!



Glad it was solved quickly, cartier service is great


----------



## gerber

Just got my first yg love bracelet for my 21st bday/college graduation present! I've never appreciated a gift more and am so in love!


----------



## blumster

gerber said:


> Just got my first yg love bracelet for my 21st bday/college graduation present! I've never appreciated a gift more and am so in love!



Congrats on all your wonderful accomplishments and enjoy your love- great going!


----------



## PennyD2911

gerber said:


> Just got my first yg love bracelet for my 21st bday/college graduation present! I've never appreciated a gift more and am so in love!




Congratulations! I &#128525; my LOVE bracelet!  You will find it might just be your fave piece of jewelry ever. &#128512;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

gerber said:


> Just got my first yg love bracelet for my 21st bday/college graduation present! I've never appreciated a gift more and am so in love!




I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, but just want to sneak in my new Heart of Cartier ring. &#128525;
I'm wearing it with my Cartier Diamond Band.  &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## melissadelag12

PennyD2911 said:


> I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, but just want to sneak in my new Heart of Cartier ring. &#128525;
> I'm wearing it with my Cartier Diamond Band.  &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786871
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



That is one gorgeous ring!!


----------



## melissadelag12

gerber said:


> Just got my first yg love bracelet for my 21st bday/college graduation present! I've never appreciated a gift more and am so in love!



Congrats on your college grad! And happy birthday!! I also got my Love for my 21st! It's literally the most amazing present/ jewelry I have ever gotten! Enjoy


----------



## PennyD2911

melissadelag12 said:


> That is one gorgeous ring!!




Thank You melissa. &#128144;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## etk123

PennyD2911 said:


> I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, but just want to sneak in my new Heart of Cartier ring. &#128525;
> I'm wearing it with my Cartier Diamond Band.  &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786871
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Love this


----------



## bougainvillier

LizCartierSA said:


> Hey so did you bring this to the Boston boutique to send to NY? I thought I saw something suggesting it but I wasn't sure. Just so you know I've never seen a love without a letter in the serial :/ hopefully you'll know soon depending on what the workshop says!





blumster said:


> No, I'm actually in Minneapolis but when I called the 1-800Cartier number, they instructed me to send the bracelet to the NY workshop, insured, etc. We do not have a Boutique in my state..The 1-800 representative was very nice and followed up with detailed email instructions. I sent in a description of how I wanted it engraved and in which font (which a SA in Las Vegas helped me with on one of our travels) .  Upon finishing the work,  I did not receive any other information about my love bracelet in terms of when and where it was originally purchased.  Is this what you mean, Bougainvilier?  Although I do know from the date on my authenticity card that the bracelet was purchased in 2009.  It's the old screw system (which I also was purposely looking for to avoid the current issues of falling off bracelet)



I have some news- we mailed it in and the workshop just called and asked if $70 for the engraving is okay to go ahead. That is good, right? Meaning they were able to identify the bracelet and authenticated it? We went with engraving, but if we were to say not to engrave, that is still prove it's authentic, correct?


----------



## bougainvillier

PennyD2911 said:


> I know this is the LOVE bracelet thread, but just want to sneak in my new Heart of Cartier ring. &#128525;
> I'm wearing it with my Cartier Diamond Band.  &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786871
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Lovely ring, P. You are on a roll recently with Cartier and VCA


----------



## blumster

bougainvillier said:


> I have some news- we mailed it in and the workshop just called and asked if $70 for the engraving is okay to go ahead. That is good, right? Meaning they were able to identify the bracelet and authenticated it? We went with engraving, but if we were to say not to engrave, that is still prove it's authentic, correct?



It's hard to know.... They may have given you the quote without closely examining the piece yet.  I was going through that mind game too last week.  Until you have the actual piece engraved, I guess you don't really know for sure... Liz, do you know if they examine it prior to giving the price estimate?  Maybe you could call them back and ask if it's been checked yet for authenticity?


----------



## bougainvillier

blumster said:


> It's hard to know.... They may have given you the quote without closely examining the piece yet.  I was going through that mind game too last week.  Until you have the actual piece engraved, I guess you don't really know for sure... Liz, do you know if they examine it prior to giving the price estimate?  Maybe you could call them back and ask if it's been checked yet for authenticity?



I see. We went with the engraving anyways. I guess we will just have to wait longer.


----------



## Jayne1

Is there anyone here from Toronto?

I have to get my 2 old style Loves taken off, and put back on, the next day and my favourite SA isn't around anymore.  She was the only one could do it properly with no scratches from slipping screwdrivers.

I can go to Bloor or Yorkdale.  Please tell me who is the best and knows what they are doing.  Not all know what they are doing, they just think they do.


----------



## Caz71

Im about to buy a Cuff. I rang Cartier in Melbourne. They only have wg and pg in sizes 16 and 17. I want yg. Takes two months to order. I ask regarding layby (lawayay). She said only 3 mos. When I layby my Love ring it was a six mos layby. I wonder if different SA say different things?? The SA name was Stephanie.  Ill be going in next wk to try 16 and 17.


----------



## LizCartierSA

blumster said:


> It's hard to know.... They may have given you the quote without closely examining the piece yet.  I was going through that mind game too last week.  Until you have the actual piece engraved, I guess you don't really know for sure... Liz, do you know if they examine it prior to giving the price estimate?  Maybe you could call them back and ask if it's been checked yet for authenticity?



The boutique does not "guarantee" authenticity for pieces in general, unless you bought it there with the original authenticity papers.  However, cartier won't work on a non cartier piece.  If they gave you a cost estimate, they don't have a reason to believe it is non authentic.  They were basically saying "were ready to work on this, we just need to confirm cost before we do".

Hope that helps and congrats on the good purchase!


----------



## PennyD2911

etk123 said:


> Love this




Thanks &#128144;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

bougainvillier said:


> Lovely ring, P. You are on a roll recently with Cartier and VCA




Thanks bougain&#128156;. 
Yes I've been a little Cartier VCA cRaZy. &#128540;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## freshie2096

Caz71 said:


> Im about to buy a Cuff. I rang Cartier in Melbourne. They only have wg and pg in sizes 16 and 17. I want yg. Takes two months to order. I ask regarding layby (lawayay). She said only 3 mos. When I layby my Love ring it was a six mos layby. I wonder if different SA say different things?? The SA name was Stephanie.  Ill be going in next wk to try 16 and 17.


Hi caz71,  it is 3 months layby now. Hope this helps.


----------



## gerber

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations! I &#128525; my LOVE bracelet!  You will find it might just be your fave piece of jewelry ever. &#128512;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thanks blumster and pennyd2911! My bf (who will likely be my future husband) is already worried about my obsession... He's worried I'll bankrupt him


----------



## bougainvillier

LizCartierSA said:


> The boutique does not "guarantee" authenticity for pieces in general, unless you bought it there with the original authenticity papers.  However, cartier won't work on a non cartier piece.  If they gave you a cost estimate, they don't have a reason to believe it is non authentic.  They were basically saying "were ready to work on this, we just need to confirm cost before we do".
> 
> Hope that helps and congrats on the good purchase!



Thanks Liz, that was great intel. 

I have to say, it is a huge relief knowing its authenticity. We are also very glad that we saved almost half of the retail cost and that fund will go into the next LOVE


----------



## erinrose

I am so close to pulling the trigger on the love cuff in YG and could really use some advice. I´ve been wanting a love bracelet for several years and have never been able to justify purchasing one. This summer I got a my very first job (and a great one at that!) and decided I wanted to reward myself with something, I knew what I really wanted was a Cartier love bracelet. I can afford it and would be paying for it myself, but I´m a collage student and I keep feeling guilty about spending so much $ on this piece. I want the bracelet but not the feelings of guilt, I keep thinking maybe I should just save the $ for rainy days. I really don´t know what to do. What does everyone think? Did you feel slightly bad about buying yours? Also if I buy it I´m ordering it online, has anyone ordered from their website? What was your experience, did everything go smoothly?


----------



## blumster

erinrose said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger on the love cuff in YG and could really use some advice. I´ve been wanting a love bracelet for several years and have never been able to justify purchasing one. This summer I got a my very first job (and a great one at that!) and decided I wanted to reward myself with something, I knew what I really wanted was a Cartier love bracelet. I can afford it and would be paying for it myself, but I´m a collage student and I keep feeling guilty about spending so much $ on this piece. I want the bracelet but not the feelings of guilt, I keep thinking maybe I should just save the $ for rainy days. I really don´t know what to do. What does everyone think? Did you feel slightly bad about buying yours? Also if I buy it I´m ordering it online, has anyone ordered from their website? What was your experience, did everything go smoothly?



I can totally relate!! I felt VERY guilty making this purchase.  My kids are young and we have goals of moving in the next couple of years.  There are ALWAYS things to save for.  One of the ways I justified it more was to go the pre- loved route.  Maybe that's an option.  I do think it's great to treat yourself and especially now for you to remember your first job offer!  Maybe is the time in your life to make a big purchase,.. No husband to answer to, no kids to drain the funds.   Celebrate this special time with a special gift to yourself!
I did order two loves online to see which size to buy.  After returning them both, it has been over a month and I STILL have not received a credit.  I am getting extremely annoyed that it's taking so long.  If you plan to return it for any reason, plan to be VERY patient for your credit.


----------



## perleegirl

erinrose said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger on the love cuff in YG and could really use some advice. I´ve been wanting a love bracelet for several years and have never been able to justify purchasing one. This summer I got a my very first job (and a great one at that!) and decided I wanted to reward myself with something, I knew what I really wanted was a Cartier love bracelet. I can afford it and would be paying for it myself, but I´m a collage student and I keep feeling guilty about spending so much $ on this piece. I want the bracelet but not the feelings of guilt, I keep thinking maybe I should just save the $ for rainy days. I really don´t know what to do. What does everyone think? Did you feel slightly bad about buying yours? Also if I buy it I´m ordering it online, has anyone ordered from their website? What was your experience, did everything go smoothly?




I say go for it! The appreciation and love of your first, special gift to yourself will last a lot longer than the guilt. Trust me... The guilt will fade quickly.


----------



## Suzie

erinrose said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger on the love cuff in YG and could really use some advice. I´ve been wanting a love bracelet for several years and have never been able to justify purchasing one. This summer I got a my very first job (and a great one at that!) and decided I wanted to reward myself with something, I knew what I really wanted was a Cartier love bracelet. I can afford it and would be paying for it myself, but I´m a collage student and I keep feeling guilty about spending so much $ on this piece. I want the bracelet but not the feelings of guilt, I keep thinking maybe I should just save the $ for rainy days. I really don´t know what to do. What does everyone think? Did you feel slightly bad about buying yours? Also if I buy it I´m ordering it online, has anyone ordered from their website? What was your experience, did everything go smoothly?



It sounds like a good reason to buy something that you have wanted to buy for a long time. Prices seem to go up and up so no time like the present.


----------



## LizCartierSA

erinrose said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger on the love cuff in YG and could really use some advice. I´ve been wanting a love bracelet for several years and have never been able to justify purchasing one. This summer I got a my very first job (and a great one at that!) and decided I wanted to reward myself with something, I knew what I really wanted was a Cartier love bracelet. I can afford it and would be paying for it myself, but I´m a collage student and I keep feeling guilty about spending so much $ on this piece. I want the bracelet but not the feelings of guilt, I keep thinking maybe I should just save the $ for rainy days. I really don´t know what to do. What does everyone think? Did you feel slightly bad about buying yours? Also if I buy it I´m ordering it online, has anyone ordered from their website? What was your experience, did everything go smoothly?




Personally, if I could afford it, I would do it. I agree with the others, it's a reward and trust me, when you get older and have kids it's more difficult. I'm only 25 but just had a baby. I previously could have afforded more stuff but now with babies and other expenses I can't afford some of the things I want (even on discount)!  You deserve it! Plus when you purchase a Cartier it really holds it's value. So if you got desperate during a rainy day and REALLY needed money you could always sell it. 

And as far as purchasing online. I've had the chance to meet the wonderful people who work at Cartiers call center and they're very helpful!! You can also call a boutique if you want a potentially more personalized experience. Good luck in your decision!!


----------



## erinrose

blumster said:


> I can totally relate!! I felt VERY guilty making this purchase.  My kids are young and we have goals of moving in the next couple of years.  There are ALWAYS things to save for.  One of the ways I justified it more was to go the pre- loved route.  Maybe that's an option.  I do think it's great to treat yourself and especially now for you to remember your first job offer!  Maybe is the time in your life to make a big purchase,.. No husband to answer to, no kids to drain the funds.   Celebrate this special time with a special gift to yourself!
> I did order two loves online to see which size to buy.  After returning them both, it has been over a month and I STILL have not received a credit.  I am getting extremely annoyed that it's taking so long.  If you plan to return it for any reason, plan to be VERY patient for your credit.





perleegirl said:


> I say go for it! The appreciation and love of your first, special gift to yourself will last a lot longer than the guilt. Trust me... The guilt will fade quickly.





Suzie said:


> It sounds like a good reason to buy something that you have wanted to buy for a long time. Prices seem to go up and up so no time like the present.





LizCartierSA said:


> Personally, if I could afford it, I would do it. I agree with the others, it's a reward and trust me, when you get older and have kids it's more difficult. I'm only 25 but just had a baby. I previously could have afforded more stuff but now with babies and other expenses I can't afford some of the things I want (even on discount)!  You deserve it! Plus when you purchase a Cartier it really holds it's value. So if you got desperate during a rainy day and REALLY needed money you could always sell it.
> 
> And as far as purchasing online. I've had the chance to meet the wonderful people who work at Cartiers call center and they're very helpful!! You can also call a boutique if you want a potentially more personalized experience. Good luck in your decision!!




Thanks for sharing your thoughts! Really appreciated! I am leaning towards buying it right now


----------



## LVoeletters

erinrose said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger on the love cuff in YG and could really use some advice. I´ve been wanting a love bracelet for several years and have never been able to justify purchasing one. This summer I got a my very first job (and a great one at that!) and decided I wanted to reward myself with something, I knew what I really wanted was a Cartier love bracelet. I can afford it and would be paying for it myself, but I´m a collage student and I keep feeling guilty about spending so much $ on this piece. I want the bracelet but not the feelings of guilt, I keep thinking maybe I should just save the $ for rainy days. I really don´t know what to do. What does everyone think? Did you feel slightly bad about buying yours? Also if I buy it I´m ordering it online, has anyone ordered from their website? What was your experience, did everything go smoothly?




I was in your shoes, so I "forced" myself to stick to Tiffany silver. The prices kept going up, and I finally bought my bangle after I graduated. At the same time I already had money away for a "rainy day" which proved useful. I lost money selling the Tiffany pieces but I never regretted my bangle. It's probably my most favorite piece I own. I think there's a certain power behind being a young working girl and buying the love bangle/cuff for yourself. 
The love will always be there, but don't buy it until you feel comfortable.


----------



## alessia70

Does anyone know how much the love bracelet (plain yellow gold) is in the duty free Cartier in Heathrow?


----------



## bagsforme

They will continue to keep raising prices as long as people are still buying them.


----------



## LizCartierSA

They usually raise prices in spring. Unfortunately the SAs don't even usually know when it'll happen until a couple weeks before.


----------



## dialv

LizCartierSA said:


> Personally, if I could afford it, I would do it. I agree with the others, it's a reward and trust me, when you get older and have kids it's more difficult. I'm only 25 but just had a baby. I previously could have afforded more stuff but now with babies and other expenses I can't afford some of the things I want (even on discount)!  You deserve it! Plus when you purchase a Cartier it really holds it's value. So if you got desperate during a rainy day and REALLY needed money you could always sell it.
> 
> And as far as purchasing online. I've had the chance to meet the wonderful people who work at Cartiers call center and they're very helpful!! You can also call a boutique if you want a potentially more personalized experience. Good luck in your decision!!


Great answer.


----------



## gertuine

LVoeletters said:


> I was in your shoes, so I "forced" myself to stick to Tiffany silver. The prices kept going up, and I finally bought my bangle after I graduated. At the same time I already had money away for a "rainy day" which proved useful. I lost money selling the Tiffany pieces but I never regretted my bangle. It's probably my most favorite piece I own. I think there's a certain power behind being a young working girl and buying the love bangle/cuff for yourself.
> The love will always be there, but don't buy it until you feel comfortable.



I just wanted to reiterate this contribution...

(admittedly, I don't have a Love bangle yet, because I mostly admire more than WANT, but this sentiment - in my opinion - applies to things you like, in general)

As a comparison, I wouldn't let myself buy luxury bags for quite a while (even convinced myself I didn't really want them).  But, I did want them... and now that I've "allowed myself" to get them, I know that I am ultimately paying more money for them compared to what I would have paid some years ago.

So, if you feel certain that you do want this, and can afford it, I'd encourage you to get it.  As everyone says, they increase in value, and appear to have a very good resale value, too.


----------



## bex285

alessia70 said:


> Does anyone know how much the love bracelet (plain yellow gold) is in the duty free Cartier in Heathrow?



Don't know the price but you can email and ask, they respond really quickly. The bracelet I was enquiring about a while back was around £1000 cheaper than on the Cartier website.


----------



## alessia70

bex285 said:


> Don't know the price but you can email and ask, they respond really quickly. The bracelet I was enquiring about a while back was around £1000 cheaper than on the Cartier website.


thanks for the tip!


----------



## erinrose

Got my cuff yesterday, YAY! It´s a beautiful piece and I adore it! I got a size 16, however I am wondering if maybe I should have gotten a 17 instead. Not because it´s too tight (moves about 2 inches up my wrist) I just would like it to move up and down my arm a little more. Everyone I´ve talked to says it´s the right size and I shouldn´t do an exchange but I´m still on the fence. Don´t have the option of trying on the 17 at the store either. How do you like your love to fit? Will post pics ASAP! Also I cannot say enough good things about Cartier´s customer service, simply amazing!


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> Got my cuff yesterday, YAY! It´s a beautiful piece and I adore it! I got a size 16, however I am wondering if maybe I should have gotten a 17 instead. Not because it´s too tight (moves about 2 inches up my wrist) I just would like it to move up and down my arm a little more. Everyone I´ve talked to says it´s the right size and I shouldn´t do an exchange but I´m still on the fence. Don´t have the option of trying on the 17 at the store either. How do you like your love to fit? Will post pics ASAP! Also I cannot say enough good things about Cartier´s customer service, simply amazing!



Yayy.!! Im going on soon to get mine too. Can I ask what is yr wrist measurement ? Look forward to yr pic.


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Yayy.!! Im going on soon to get mine too. Can I ask what is yr wrist measurement ? Look forward to yr pic.




The smallest part of my wrist measures 14 cm. The cyst on my wrist is very very small so the bracelet moves down my hand just a Little, which I don´t mind at all.


----------



## blumster

erinrose said:


> Got my cuff yesterday, YAY! It´s a beautiful piece and I adore it! I got a size 16, however I am wondering if maybe I should have gotten a 17 instead. Not because it´s too tight (moves about 2 inches up my wrist) I just would like it to move up and down my arm a little more. Everyone I´ve talked to says it´s the right size and I shouldn´t do an exchange but I´m still on the fence. Don´t have the option of trying on the 17 at the store either. How do you like your love to fit? Will post pics ASAP! Also I cannot say enough good things about Cartier´s customer service, simply amazing!



yeah!!  congrats!


----------



## valnsw

erinrose said:


> Got my cuff yesterday, YAY! It´s a beautiful piece and I adore it! I got a size 16, however I am wondering if maybe I should have gotten a 17 instead. Not because it´s too tight (moves about 2 inches up my wrist) I just would like it to move up and down my arm a little more. Everyone I´ve talked to says it´s the right size and I shouldn´t do an exchange but I´m still on the fence. Don´t have the option of trying on the 17 at the store either. How do you like your love to fit? Will post pics ASAP! Also I cannot say enough good things about Cartier´s customer service, simply amazing!



Congrats! I got the cuff in size 16 and it's perfect. My wrist circumference is between 14-14.5cm. It fits snugly which is what I like. When in air-conditioned room, it becomes looser though. When I tried size 17 together with size 16, size 17 was much looser which the SA pointed out that it's not the right size for me. 

How long is the exchange period?

Have a mod pic if it can help u.


----------



## erinrose

valnsw said:


> Congrats! I got the cuff in size 16 and it's perfect. My wrist circumference is between 14-14.5cm. It fits snugly which is what I like. When in air-conditioned room, it becomes looser though. When I tried size 17 together with size 16, size 17 was much looser which the SA pointed out that it's not the right size for me.
> 
> How long is the exchange period?
> 
> Have a mod pic if it can help u.
> View attachment 2795831





That´s exactly what it looks like on me! Thank you so much for the pic!


----------



## erinrose

The reveal: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/big-red-box-reveal-885550.html#post27611050


Let me know how you think it fits. If it´s the right size for me or if I should get the 17!


----------



## melissadelag12

erinrose said:


> The reveal: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/big-red-box-reveal-885550.html#post27611050
> 
> 
> Let me know how you think it fits. If it´s the right size for me or if I should get the 17!



I think the 16 looks amazing on you! But if you're uncomfortable maybe try talking to Cartier to see if they can ship a 17 to your local boutique so you can try it on! (IDK if this can be done, but it wouldn't hurt to try..)


----------



## samiii

Why doesn't the double band cartier love bracelet/rings get any love here?

http://assets.cartier.com/sites/ass...es/B4094600_0_cartier_rings.png?itok=KTpywa3-


----------



## KensingtonUK

samiii said:


> Why doesn't the double band cartier love bracelet/rings get any love here?
> 
> http://assets.cartier.com/sites/ass...es/B4094600_0_cartier_rings.png?itok=KTpywa3-




I'm guessing it's the price.  Not many people are buying or can afford it.


----------



## samiii

They have similar prices as the single band ones though.

Double band LOVE ring:
http://www.cartier.co.uk/collections/jewellery/categories/rings/love-rings/b4094300-love-ring

Single band LOVE ring:
http://www.cartier.co.uk/collections/jewellery/collections/love/love-rings/b4032400-love-ring


----------



## erinrose

samiii said:


> They have similar prices as the single band ones though.
> 
> Double band LOVE ring:
> http://www.cartier.co.uk/collections/jewellery/categories/rings/love-rings/b4094300-love-ring
> 
> Single band LOVE ring:
> http://www.cartier.co.uk/collections/jewellery/collections/love/love-rings/b4032400-love-ring





Most people on this forum anyway go for the more simple style that is the single band. I prefer the single one too, more classic and understated.


----------



## Caz71

In going to Cartier tomorrow (Melbourne Cup holiday). Im aiming for the cuff. Im measuring at 15cm so sounds like I'll need a size 17!! So excited!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

samiii said:


> Why doesn't the double band cartier love bracelet/rings get any love here?
> 
> http://assets.cartier.com/sites/ass...es/B4094600_0_cartier_rings.png?itok=KTpywa3-


I tried on the double bracelet and fell madly in love with it but the price! 

Oh my God! Plus it seems like a harder piece to keep on all the time.

But if I could afford it, I'd get that!


----------



## melissadelag12

samiii said:


> They have similar prices as the single band ones though.
> 
> Double band LOVE ring:
> http://www.cartier.co.uk/collections/jewellery/categories/rings/love-rings/b4094300-love-ring
> 
> Single band LOVE ring:
> http://www.cartier.co.uk/collections/jewellery/collections/love/love-rings/b4032400-love-ring



The double band Love ring I'd definitely get, but the bangle I don't think so.. I would get another Love to go with the one I own though..


----------



## hisbabyangel

I finally got the RG love bracelet in a size 17 after thinking about it since i was 16 and now, I'm graduating soon. I went for a loose fit as I still wanted to make sure it fits if i do gain weight in the future. So happy to be part of this club now


----------



## Lots love

Hisbabyangel  congratulations to you and your love can't wait to see pictures were in good health mine to was the pink one first love the pg gold


----------



## melissadelag12

hisbabyangel said:


> I finally got the RG love bracelet in a size 17 after thinking about it since i was 16 and now, I'm graduating soon. I went for a loose fit as I still wanted to make sure it fits if i do gain weight in the future. So happy to be part of this club now



Congratulations! Can't wait to see mod pics! The pink gold is amazing


----------



## blumster

hisbabyangel said:


> I finally got the RG love bracelet in a size 17 after thinking about it since i was 16 and now, I'm graduating soon. I went for a loose fit as I still wanted to make sure it fits if i do gain weight in the future. So happy to be part of this club now



congrats- you are going to love it!!!


----------



## anabella05

einseine said:


> Beautiful!  Love the simplicity!


Thank you! (sorry for the late reply)!


----------



## anabella05

perleegirl said:


> So very pretty on you! you mentioned that you are not stacking your Love now, but are you wearing it with your watch, or is it just for the picture?  Is it R/G? Also, curious what size your bracelet/wrist is? Congrats! The W/G JUC would really compliment your stack!



Thanks!  Sorry for replying late, btw.  Now that it has been a few weeks I am not as afraid to get it scratched so I do stack it with my watch or other bracelets.  It is yellow gold and 17 cm. I could fit the 16 cm, but I can forcefully slide this off my hand, so preferred to stick with 17!


----------



## erinrose

The Cartier obsession continues....I want to get another one of the wedding bands/mini love rings to stack with my yellow gold. Do you think the white gold or rose gold would look better with yellow?


----------



## hisbabyangel

erinrose said:


> The Cartier obsession continues....I want to get another one of the wedding bands/mini love rings to stack with my yellow gold. Do you think the white gold or rose gold would look better with yellow?


I prefer the rose gold with yellow gold because the white gold seems a bit dark unless you go for the diamond one.


----------



## LizCartierSA

hisbabyangel said:


> I prefer the rose gold with yellow gold because the white gold seems a bit dark unless you go for the diamond one.



 Definitely agree.


----------



## sapnadileesh

anabella05 said:


> Thanks!  Sorry for replying late, btw.  Now that it has been a few weeks I am not as afraid to get it scratched so I do stack it with my watch or other bracelets.  It is yellow gold and 17 cm. I could fit the 16 cm, but I can forcefully slide this off my hand, so preferred to stick with 17!


Hi I too have a yellow gold one in size 17 ..I love the bracelet but I'm having second thoughts about the size not sure if it is too loose. I could also fit the size 16 but decided to go with 17 in the end (I can slide it off my hand with a  little force). But now I am second guessing myself...I cannot exchange it as I got it during my holiday in the summer...I wish I could just enjoy my bracelet without this nagging feeling inside me


----------



## bougainvillier

I seriously cannot decide and advice please ladies. I own a YG plain and want to add one for the stack. YG 4/6 diamonds or RG color stone?

I have heard some say the RG color stone shouldn't be worn daily since the stones are not that hard. Anyone owns it can confirm?

Thanks!!


----------



## bougainvillier

sapnadileesh said:


> Hi I too have a yellow gold one in size 17 ..I love the bracelet but I'm having second thoughts about the size not sure if it is too loose. I could also fit the size 16 but decided to go with 17 in the end (I can slide it off my hand with a  little force). But now I am second guessing myself...I cannot exchange it as I got it during my holiday in the summer...I wish I could just enjoy my bracelet without this nagging feeling inside me




Hmm it sounded too big if you can slide it off. I thought mine is loose-ish but no way I can slide it off. It goes as far as 1/3 of my forearm


----------



## sapnadileesh

bougainvillier said:


> Hmm it sounded too big if you can slide it off. I thought mine is loose-ish but no way I can slide it off. It goes as far as 1/3 of my forearm


My bracelet also goes as far as 1/3 of my arm but I think it just come down my arm towards my palm quite lo as I don't have a prominent wrist bone. I have to really apply a lot of force to slide off the bracelet. I think I have really small palms. Really contemplating selling it and getting a size 16..I will probably take quite a hit..not sure about what to do...


----------



## erinrose

bougainvillier said:


> I seriously cannot decide and advice please ladies. I own a YG plain and want to add one for the stack. YG 4/6 diamonds or RG color stone?
> 
> I have heard some say the RG color stone shouldn't be worn daily since the stones are not that hard. Anyone owns it can confirm?
> 
> Thanks!!





Prefer the yellow gold with diamonds, more classic and will look amazing with the plain yellow gold!


----------



## luvmy3girls

erinrose said:


> Prefer the yellow gold with diamonds, more classic and will look amazing with the plain yellow gold!




I agree


----------



## annanas

sapnadileesh said:


> My bracelet also goes as far as 1/3 of my arm but I think it just come down my arm towards my palm quite lo as I don't have a prominent wrist bone. I have to really apply a lot of force to slide off the bracelet. I think I have really small palms. Really contemplating selling it and getting a size 16..I will probably take quite a hit..not sure about what to do...




I can do this too and I have a 17 - I put it down to very pliable hands that are also on the small side.  I tried a 16 and the SA advised against it and she was right, I'm very happy in a 17 (but I do have a prominent wrist bone on one side from a fracture when I was younger).


----------



## xblackxstarx

Please does anyone know if the love rainbow bracelets have been discontinued as they disappeared from the website I'm kind of freaking out a bit now and wishing I just purchased them ?? TIA


----------



## melissadelag12

bougainvillier said:


> I seriously cannot decide and advice please ladies. I own a YG plain and want to add one for the stack. YG 4/6 diamonds or RG color stone?
> 
> I have heard some say the RG color stone shouldn't be worn daily since the stones are not that hard. Anyone owns it can confirm?
> 
> Thanks!!



YG with diamonds!


----------



## Bun

bougainvillier said:


> I seriously cannot decide and advice please ladies. I own a YG plain and want to add one for the stack. YG 4/6 diamonds or RG color stone?
> 
> I have heard some say the RG color stone shouldn't be worn daily since the stones are not that hard. Anyone owns it can confirm?
> 
> Thanks!!



I am in the same dilemma! I have a RG plain and deciding to get a YG 4 diamonds or YG JUC to stack. 

Between YG 4/6 diamonds and RG color stone, I will choose YG diamonds.


----------



## bougainvillier

xblackxstarx said:


> Please does anyone know if the love rainbow bracelets have been discontinued as they disappeared from the website I'm kind of freaking out a bit now and wishing I just purchased them ?? TIA




I don't know if it's discountinued but I was in the boutique yday and they searched it for me - RG rainbow in 16. There are a few in the States.


----------



## bougainvillier

sapnadileesh said:


> My bracelet also goes as far as 1/3 of my arm but I think it just come down my arm towards my palm quite lo as I don't have a prominent wrist bone. I have to really apply a lot of force to slide off the bracelet. I think I have really small palms. Really contemplating selling it and getting a size 16..I will probably take quite a hit..not sure about what to do...



I see, mine goes a little further down on my hand than I would want it to be but far far away from sliding off. You have every tiny hands 

It sounds like you may find the cuff fits better. Bangle is more round and cuff is more oval but same width. I have both in 16 and I find the cuff is a much tighter fit and it does not go far down to my hand


----------



## bougainvillier

erinrose said:


> Prefer the yellow gold with diamonds, more classic and will look amazing with the plain yellow gold!





luvmy3girls said:


> I agree





melissadelag12 said:


> YG with diamonds!





Bun said:


> I am in the same dilemma! I have a RG plain and deciding to get a YG 4 diamonds or YG JUC to stack.
> 
> Between YG 4/6 diamonds and RG color stone, I will choose YG diamonds.



Thanks ladies. It looks like YG diamonds is a much more popular choice. What I am thinking, more in line with, what to get first


----------



## anabella05

sapnadileesh said:


> Hi I too have a yellow gold one in size 17 ..I love the bracelet but I'm having second thoughts about the size not sure if it is too loose. I could also fit the size 16 but decided to go with 17 in the end (I can slide it off my hand with a  little force). But now I am second guessing myself...I cannot exchange it as I got it during my holiday in the summer...I wish I could just enjoy my bracelet without this nagging feeling inside me


Does it turn?  That's what the SA checked for me. mine doesn't turn so she said that 17 cm was the right size.  i have small hands, though, that's the reason I can force it off without unscrewing it.


----------



## perleegirl

bougainvillier said:


> I seriously cannot decide and advice please ladies. I own a YG plain and want to add one for the stack. YG 4/6 diamonds or RG color stone?
> 
> I have heard some say the RG color stone shouldn't be worn daily since the stones are not that hard. Anyone owns it can confirm?
> 
> Thanks!!


Def Y/G with dia!


----------



## azniceskater1

I have LOVE fever! I went to Cartier on Friday and tried on the 4 diamond WG Love, and am having doubts...I love my RG Love, but at the same time, RG can't be replated, only polished, so if I wanted it to be shiny again, I would have to take out a layer of gold. Hopefully my next jewelry purchase will be the 10 diamond WG Love...ahhh I'm being so bad


----------



## perleegirl

azniceskater1 said:


> I have LOVE fever! I went to Cartier on Friday and tried on the 4 diamond WG Love, and am having doubts...I love my RG Love, but at the same time, RG can't be replated, only polished, so if I wanted it to be shiny again, I would have to take out a layer of gold. Hopefully my next jewelry purchase will be the 10 diamond WG Love...ahhh I'm being so bad
> 
> View attachment 2797551


When you get the W/G re-plated, don't they have to polish it too???
I have the W/G 4dia and don't want to ever have it polished, so I assumed that meant I would also never have it re-rhodium plated.


----------



## LizCartierSA

perleegirl said:


> When you get the W/G re-plated, don't they have to polish it too???
> I have the W/G 4dia and don't want to ever have it polished, so I assumed that meant I would also never have it re-rhodium plated.



Yeah they polish it when they replate it. After a long time the rhodium can peel (10+ years) so you'll want to do it then. But honesty, polishing every 5 years or so won't be terrible just don't do it too often.


----------



## perleegirl

Thanks for the info!


----------



## einseine

I have polished & re-rhodium plated my WG 4-diamond Love twice for the past 4 years before I sold it off last month.  It really became a brand new look and polishing did not affect the weight of the bracelet.  Cartier is so sensitive about polishing!  It costs a lot, though...


----------



## melissadelag12

einseine said:


> I have polished & re-rhodium plated my WG 4-diamond Love twice for the past 4 years before I sold it off last month.  It really became a brand new look and polishing did not affect the weight of the bracelet.  Cartier is so sensitive about polishing!  It costs a lot, though...



Really? Twice in four years? WOW! I've had the 4 diamond YG for about 4 months now and it used to be my mom's so it's like 3-4 years old I really don't remember.. Anyways it has never been polished and when I went to Cartier they told me that I had to use it for A YEAR before polishing it (so when the bracelet turns 5).. The same happened to my trinity ring.. I've had it for 3 years and they still tell me it's not time to polish it..


----------



## einseine

melissadelag12 said:


> Really? Twice in four years? WOW! I've had the 4 diamond YG for about 4 months now and it used to be my mom's so it's like 3-4 years old I really don't remember.. Anyways it has never been polished and when I went to Cartier they told me that I had to use it for A YEAR before polishing it (so when the bracelet turns 5).. The same happened to my trinity ring.. I've had it for 3 years and they still tell me it's not time to polish it..



Yes.  I know it was too much, but I (and especially my husband) did not like when the WG one got scratched.  I sold off my WG one to get a PG one!  I think I will not care it very much when the PG one gets scratched.


----------



## simurgh

bougainvillier said:


> I don't know if it's discountinued but I was in the boutique yday and they searched it for me - RG rainbow in 16. There are a few in the States.



There are some in canada too.


----------



## LizCartierSA

melissadelag12 said:


> Really? Twice in four years? WOW! I've had the 4 diamond YG for about 4 months now and it used to be my mom's so it's like 3-4 years old I really don't remember.. Anyways it has never been polished and when I went to Cartier they told me that I had to use it for A YEAR before polishing it (so when the bracelet turns 5).. The same happened to my trinity ring.. I've had it for 3 years and they still tell me it's not time to polish it..




At least at my boutique we don't have rules about polishing. But I always advise to wait if the people haven't had it long. Some don't care. But they are very careful about polishing.

And yeah Polishing WG is more expensive than Y/PG cuz the rhodium. But yeah it's not cheap in general :/


----------



## sapnadileesh

mine does turn if I want it to...I think 16 would be a better size. I want it to be a something that I can pass on to my daughter but also enjoy wearing myself....I am in no way skinny ( I'm a size 12 UK) but somehow have freakishly thin hands...not at all proportionate to my body


----------



## melissadelag12

LizCartierSA said:


> At least at my boutique we don't have rules about polishing. But I always advise to wait if the people haven't had it long. Some don't care. But they are very careful about polishing.
> 
> And yeah Polishing WG is more expensive than Y/PG cuz the rhodium. But yeah it's not cheap in general :/



Since my boutique does have rules about polishing, what is the best way to clean the Love at home??


----------



## hisbabyangel

melissadelag12 said:


> Since my boutique does have rules about polishing, what is the best way to clean the Love at home??



I remember someone saying that buying a gold polishing cloth on Amazon will work wonders on the bracelet


----------



## LizCartierSA

hisbabyangel said:


> I remember someone saying that buying a gold polishing cloth on Amazon will work wonders on the bracelet



Yeah those help!


----------



## pupee

LizCartierSA said:


> Yeah those help!


is it true that there is no discount for love bracelet?


----------



## CartierLVer

pupee said:


> is it true that there is no discount for love bracelet?




I'm sure Liz works at the Cartier boutique and is NOT allowed to give discounts on their jewelry! If that was the case I would ask all the time! Lol. You may check out an AD or second/used jewelry store for discounts. Hope that helps.


----------



## melissadelag12

hisbabyangel said:


> I remember someone saying that buying a gold polishing cloth on Amazon will work wonders on the bracelet





LizCartierSA said:


> Yeah those help!



Thank you very much!


----------



## erinrose

I´ve been wearing the love bracelet now a couple of days now and think I am definitely keeping the size 16.


----------



## Caz71

Just wondering. Could u stretch the cuff??


----------



## LizCartierSA

808AsianGuy said:


> I'm sure Liz works at the Cartier boutique and is NOT allowed to give discounts on their jewelry! If that was the case I would ask all the time! Lol. You may check out an AD or second/used jewelry store for discounts. Hope that helps.




No discounts sorry  there's also no authorized Cartier Jewelry dealers just so you know, only watches.


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Just wondering. Could u stretch the cuff??




Not really.


----------



## pupee

LizCartierSA said:


> No discounts sorry  there's also no authorized Cartier Jewelry dealers just so you know, only watches.



erm... i remember i read somewhere that says SA gave discounts.... strange.


----------



## melissadelag12

pupee said:


> erm... i remember i read somewhere that says SA gave discounts.... strange.



I think that SA get discounts on certain pieces, but they are not allowed to give discounts to clients.. Funny you read that somewhere I have NEVER seen a Cartier boutique give discount


----------



## JOJA

LizCartierSA said:


> No discounts sorry  there's also no authorized Cartier Jewelry dealers just so you know, only watches.




Do Cartier employees receive a discount on the Love collection?  I ask because I was told no discount on the love and another collection (I forget which one) for employees.  I know customers dont receive discounts in boutiques but am wondering about employees.  Thanks!
Please feel free to PM me if you don't want to answer in this forum.


----------



## CartierLVer

melissadelag12 said:


> i think that sa get discounts on certain pieces, but they are not allowed to give discounts to clients.. Funny you read that somewhere i have never seen a cartier boutique give discount



+1


----------



## melissadelag12

JOJA said:


> Do Cartier employees receive a discount on the Love collection?  I ask because I was told no discount on the love and another collection (I forget which one) for employees.  I know customers dont receive discounts in boutiques but am wondering about employees.  Thanks!
> Please feel free to PM me if you don't want to answer in this forum.



I'm pretty sure they don't get on the Love collection.. Perhaps Panthère is the other one? Liz, would you mind telling us?


----------



## pupee

Thank you to all who answered my qns.


----------



## Temptress

Can anyone advice me the pricing of the rose gold full Love bracelet in Euro please? With 4 diamonds and without? I've tried searching for days and the replica sites keep popping up.. So annoying! I've also sent in an enquiry via the official Cartier site but have yet to receive an answer. TIA!


----------



## Temptress

LizCartierSA said:


> Also not sure if it changes by country, those prices are for France. You can go to the website and if you select the country and it should tell you.  ex. Cartier.us or cartier.fr vs cartier.com



Thanks Liz! Your help is much appreciated! I thought I was supposed to key in my country of residence and now that I know better, I'll try to resubmit if I still don't hear from them in a day or two


----------



## Temptress

LizCartierSA said:


> Also not sure if it changes by country, those prices are for France. You can go to the website and if you select the country and it should tell you.  ex. Cartier.us or cartier.fr vs cartier.com



Hey Liz, I got impatient and went ahead with submitting price requests to the 3 countries I'll be visiting soon and almost immediately, I received replies! Cartier customer service rocks and you are awesome! Cheers!


----------



## bougainvillier

We received the bracelet back with engraving (it's beautiful btw). So glad they were able to identify it. Thanks Liz


----------



## melissadelag12

bougainvillier said:


> We received the bracelet back with engraving (it's beautiful btw). So glad they were able to identify it. Thanks Liz



Yay congrats! Pictures!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Discounts are not the norm, however depending on how much the piece you are interested in purchasing your SA might be open to negotiation. When my fiancé and I went engagement ring shopping we were able to negotiate a lower price with our SA.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Liz...with your experience and seeing the Love so much, which combo is your favorite (metals)? I have a YG and I'm trying to decide what other one to get to layer with it. Thanks


----------



## Chanelconvert

Not really sure if anyone is interested or if this is the right place to post this.
I was christmas shopping this afternoon so I went to Cartier, for those of you ladies who loves the understated elegance of pearls, the Cartier pearls are comparable if not better than the mikimoto AAA. I was wearing my brand new pearl studs and compared the quality to the Cartier one, it's better! ( I know, but it's the truth). It's beautifully lustrous and it's more radiant. I'm not biased but this is just my honest opinion. If I knew this beforehand, I would have saved on shipping (I'm in Australia), and saved more money to spend on the cartier earrings. Hope this help anyone who is wondering about the quality of the Cartier pearl. And No, it's not comparable to the tiffany ones. Not even close!


----------



## bougainvillier

Chanelconvert said:


> Not really sure if anyone is interested or if this is the right place to post this.
> I was christmas shopping this afternoon so I went to Cartier, for those of you ladies who loves the understated elegance of pearls, the Cartier pearls are comparable if not better than the mikimoto AAA. I was wearing my brand new pearl studs and compared the quality to the Cartier one, it's better! ( I know, but it's the truth). It's beautifully lustrous and it's more radiant. I'm not biased but this is just my honest opinion. If I knew this beforehand, I would have saved on shipping (I'm in Australia), and saved more money to spend on the cartier earrings. Hope this help anyone who is wondering about the quality of the Cartier pearl. And No, it's not comparable to the tiffany ones. Not even close!



Thanks for sharing your intel, I am looking for some pearls as well. But do you mean Cartier's pearls are better and cheaper? Where do you get your studs from? Thanks

I am looking for some necklaces though - done with the fake Chanel ones.


----------



## bougainvillier

Stacking with my beloved David Yurman signature cable bracelet today 

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## gagabag

bougainvillier said:


> Stacking with my beloved David Yurman signature cable bracelet today
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



That is just gorgeous! May I ask what size is your DY compared to your love? Ta!


----------



## bougainvillier

gagabag said:


> That is just gorgeous! May I ask what size is your DY compared to your love? Ta!



My LOVE is 16 and DY is a 4mm cable in Kids size Large (per my SA, it's a Small in most DY women's and maybe some have a XS). The DY actually comes larger than LOVE but I bend it in a little bit since it's a cuff and now they stack great - never go over one or the other.


----------



## melissadelag12

bougainvillier said:


> Stacking with my beloved David Yurman signature cable bracelet today
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Gorgeous! Your Love looks beautiful with the DY


----------



## bougainvillier

melissadelag12 said:


> Gorgeous! Your Love looks beautiful with the DY




Thank you. I meant to quote you for the picture


----------



## cartier_love

bougainvillier said:


> Stacking with my beloved David Yurman signature cable bracelet today
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


 
Beautiful! Looks great on you


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Stacking with my beloved David Yurman signature cable bracelet today
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


 
Gorgeous as always.


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous as always.





cartier_love said:


> Beautiful! Looks great on you



Thanks ladies


----------



## perleegirl

LizCartierSA said:


> I think it depends on your style and other pieces! I love them all. But the WG I prefer with diamonds. Without it, the WG is more "grey gold" and the rhodium playing that they do when there are diamonds makes the gold look prettier and brighter(in my personal opinion)!
> 
> What other pieces do you have? Do you wear a lot of WG or RG?


I love,love my W/G 4DIA LOVE bracelet!  I'm not even bothered by the scratches, and actually seem to smile each time I find a new one. They just mean that I am wearing it well and enjoying it. Don't know how I lived so long with out it!


----------



## phillj12

bougainvillier said:


> Stacking with my beloved David Yurman signature cable bracelet today
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share




Beautiful! Is your DY YG? Looks so pretty together!


----------



## bougainvillier

phillj12 said:


> Beautiful! Is your DY YG? Looks so pretty together!



Thanks 

Yes, both are 18K YG


----------



## phillj12

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, both are 18K YG




Well, gotta add that to my wish list! I have a 4 Diamond YG love and tons of DY cable bracelets, but none in YG and it really looks great with the LOVE!! Thanks for posting!! Beautiful!


----------



## melissadelag12

LizCartierSA said:


> I think it depends on your style and other pieces! I love them all. But the WG I prefer with diamonds. Without it, the WG is more "grey gold" and the rhodium playing that they do when there are diamonds makes the gold look prettier and brighter(in my personal opinion)!
> 
> What other pieces do you have? Do you wear a lot of WG or RG?



Liz which JUC do you think looks best with a 4Dia YG? RG or WG? (I don't want to get it in YG) I mix and match RG, WG and YG almost on a daily basis because of a set of bracelets I have, so I'm confused as to which color will look best..


----------



## Chanelconvert

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks for sharing your intel, I am looking for some pearls as well. But do you mean Cartier's pearls are better and cheaper? Where do you get your studs from? Thanks
> 
> I am looking for some necklaces though - done with the fake Chanel ones.



Hi bouganvillier. No, the pearls from Cartier aren't cheap. They're more expensive because of the gold around the pearls. I was looking at the C de Cartier earrings and pendant. My pearl studs are from mikimoto. They are 6.5 mm, AAA and the same size as Cartier's. My pearl studs are only small but I like them that way and it matches perfectly with the Cartier's pendant. I didn't buy the pendant because I went there for something else but I will soon. I've attached the link

http://www.au.cartier.com/collectio...rtier-earrings/b8041700-c-de-cartier-earrings

Hope this helps.


----------



## pupee

bougainvillier said:


> Stacking with my beloved David Yurman signature cable bracelet today
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



very pretty!!  wish there is a David Yurman store in Singapore or HKG.


----------



## luvmy3girls

LizCartierSA said:


> I think it depends on your style and other pieces! I love them all. But the WG I prefer with diamonds. Without it, the WG is more "grey gold" and the rhodium playing that they do when there are diamonds makes the gold look prettier and brighter(in my personal opinion)!
> 
> 
> 
> What other pieces do you have? Do you wear a lot of WG or RG?




The diamond one is beautiful, but out of my budget. So maybe I should stick to another gold. I mostly wear YG jewelry and a platinum wedding band. Which combo seems the most popular people go for ? Thanks


----------



## pupee

luvmy3girls said:


> The diamond one is beautiful, but out of my budget. So maybe I should stick to another gold. I mostly wear YG jewelry and a platinum wedding band. Which combo seems the most popular people go for ? Thanks



have you tried them on? did the SA advise you anything? I'm asking because I love the RG love bracelet but the SA said it did not suit my skin tone. So I can only choose the YG or WG.


----------



## luvmy3girls

pupee said:


> have you tried them on? did the SA advise you anything? I'm asking because I love the RG love bracelet but the SA said it did not suit my skin tone. So I can only choose the YG or WG.




No, I haven't tried them on with my YG. I just am having the hardest time trying to decide which combo looks the best &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## melissadelag12

luvmy3girls said:


> No, I haven't tried them on with my YG. I just am having the hardest time trying to decide which combo looks the best &#9786;&#65039;



What about plain WG? I say that because of how often you see the stainless steel/YG combo on watches, and I think it could look really beautiful


----------



## luvmy3girls

melissadelag12 said:


> What about plain WG? I say that because of how often you see the stainless steel/YG combo on watches, and I think it could look really beautiful




The WG is my top choice right now, just not totally sure yet &#128522;


----------



## perleegirl

luvmy3girls said:


> No, I haven't tried them on with my YG. I just am having the hardest time trying to decide which combo looks the best &#9786;&#65039;


Both combinations look great! You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Jayne1

Does this happen to anyone else&#8230;

Occasionally I look down at my wrist and my 2 Loves (same size, same old style) have traded places and I didn't even feel it happening.

I wear the gold first, closer to my wrist, and the white second and sometimes they reverse themselves and the white is closer to my wrist.  I hate that so I have to manoeuvre it back. It just happened again, now, which is why I thought to ask about others having this happen.  lol


----------



## luvmy3girls

LizCartierSA said:


> WG and YG is definitely most popular. I rarely see RG and YG combos although I do love them (depending slightly on skin tone!)




Thanks!


----------



## perleegirl

LizCartierSA said:


> WG and YG is definitely most popular. I rarely see RG and YG combos although I do love them (depending slightly on skin tone!)


Do you like the combination of two LOVE's, or one LOVE and one JUC better. I can't decide which to get next to pair with my dia W/G LOVE.


----------



## erinrose

perleegirl said:


> Do you like the combination of two LOVE's, or one LOVE and one JUC better. I can't decide which to get next to pair with my dia W/G LOVE.


I personally love the look of two loves and one JUC together


----------



## bougainvillier

phillj12 said:


> Well, gotta add that to my wish list! I have a 4 Diamond YG love and tons of DY cable bracelets, but none in YG and it really looks great with the LOVE!! Thanks for posting!! Beautiful!



The YG cable DY with diamonds must pair so well with the 4D YD LOVE! You would be very happy with that choice. If you have small wrists as I do, visit the kids section. The kids large is actually pretty big - between 16 and 17 for LOVE I think. And they offer more slim designs, which I adore 



pupee said:


> very pretty!!  wish there is a David Yurman store in Singapore or HKG.



Thanks. They don't? Is there an online store you can order from ?


----------



## bougainvillier

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi bouganvillier. No, the pearls from Cartier aren't cheap. They're more expensive because of the gold around the pearls. I was looking at the C de Cartier earrings and pendant. My pearl studs are from mikimoto. They are 6.5 mm, AAA and the same size as Cartier's. My pearl studs are only small but I like them that way and it matches perfectly with the Cartier's pendant. I didn't buy the pendant because I went there for something else but I will soon. I've attached the link
> 
> http://www.au.cartier.com/collectio...rtier-earrings/b8041700-c-de-cartier-earrings
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks and it helps a lot


----------



## perleegirl

erinrose said:


> I personally love the look of two loves and one JUC together


I have been thinking of going with adding a Y/G Love and W/G dia JUC... Or, W/G VCA signature Perlee and Y/G JUC.  Y/G JUC comes with diamonds now, yes?


----------



## phillj12

bougainvillier said:


> The YG cable DY with diamonds must pair so well with the 4D YD LOVE! You would be very happy with that choice. If you have small wrists as I do, visit the kids section. The kids large is actually pretty big - between 16 and 17 for LOVE I think. And they offer more slim designs, which I adore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. They don't? Is there an online store you can order from ?




Oh, SOO interesting about kids!! I am def going to check that out because my other cable bracelets are so big! If they had made a 16.5 Love that would have been my perfect fit but I went with a 17 and wear it loose. 
Thanks for the tip! Going to check it out at my DY boutique next week!


----------



## erinrose

I did something really silly. I got a cuff in rg this time to layer but am really regretting the decision to buy another one so soon and would like to just return it. The problem though is it already has some fine hair line scratches as I´ve been wearing it for a few days. Do you think Cartier would accept a return, or at least exchange?


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> I did something really silly. I got a cuff in rg this time to layer but am really regretting the decision to buy another one so soon and would like to just return it. The problem though is it already has some fine hair line scratches as I´ve been wearing it for a few days. Do you think Cartier would accept a return, or at least exchange?



Oh no! Are they easy to layer together. impulse buy was it? Hope ok to return.  &#128552;


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Oh no! Are they easy to layer together. impulse buy was it? Hope ok to return.  &#128552;


Yep total impulse buy. They look fine together.


----------



## bougainvillier

erinrose said:


> Yep total impulse buy. They look fine together.




What are you layering the RG cuff with?


----------



## erinrose

bougainvillier said:


> What are you layering the RG cuff with?




yg cuff


----------



## blumster

i highly doubt they'd take it back with hairline scratches- they are very strict about their returns&#8230;  Let us know what happens!


----------



## bougainvillier

erinrose said:


> yg cuff



Do you think you can share a picture of them stacked? I want to see how RG looks next to YG... Thanks and good luck with your return


----------



## perleegirl

erinrose said:


> I did something really silly. I got a cuff in rg this time to layer but am really regretting the decision to buy another one so soon and would like to just return it. The problem though is it already has some fine hair line scratches as I´ve been wearing it for a few days. Do you think Cartier would accept a return, or at least exchange?


I exchanged two before I was happy with my final choice. I believe your original SA will keep the sale, or at least mine did. Not all boutiques are as nice about exchanges, but you can return to any cartier boutique. I don't think you can return, but you can definitely exchange. Worst case scenario is that they will charge around $100 for polishing. One boutique told me that I would have to pay for polishing, but the boutique I ended up doing the exchange at waved the fee. I wore mine for two weeks before exchanging, and the SA's knew that and were exceptionally nice about it all. I was a little nervous and embarrassed about my exchanges, and they reassured me that they wanted their customers happy; after all, it is Cartier! The customer service was so great at this particular boutique, that they earned all of my future business. If you have any problems, call the Cartier customer service number. Good luck!


----------



## erinrose

perleegirl said:


> I exchanged two before I was happy with my final choice. I believe your original SA will keep the sale, or at least mine did. Not all boutiques are as nice about exchanges, but you can return to any cartier boutique. I don't think you can return, but you can definitely exchange. Worst case scenario is that they will charge around $100 for polishing. One boutique told me that I would have to pay for polishing, but the boutique I ended up doing the exchange at waved the fee. I wore mine for two weeks before exchanging, and the SA's knew that and were exceptionally nice about it all. I was a little nervous and embarrassed about my exchanges, and they reassured me that they wanted their customers happy; after all, it is Cartier! The customer service was so great at this particular boutique, that they earned all of my future business. If you have any problems, call the Cartier customer service number. Good luck!




You´re giving me hope! People seem to have different experiences with returns and exchanges. I´m calling them tomorrow to see what my options are. 



LizCartierSA said:


> You can't return it but you MIGHT be able to exchange it if the SA and manager is nice and the scratches are light enough to polish out without compromising the piece. Did you want to exchange for another piece?




If I can exchange it I would be more than happy, even if I have to pay for the polishing! The rg just isn´t for me and I would love to get a yg instead.


----------



## perleegirl

erinrose said:


> You´re giving me hope! People seem to have different experiences with returns and exchanges. I´m calling them tomorrow to see what my options are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can exchange it I would be more than happy, even if I have to pay for the polishing! The rg just isn´t for me and I would love to get a yg instead.


I had R/G, then Y/G, and finally settled for W/G. Good Luck, and If you have any trouble at the boutique just call customer service. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## bougainvillier

AFF has a YG bangle in 18 for $4600. A great deal. Go!


----------



## erinrose

perleegirl said:


> I had R/G, then Y/G, and finally settled for W/G. Good Luck, and If you have any trouble at the boutique just call customer service. Please let us know what happens.



Thank you! I did call and they told me they need to see it so I´m sending it to them and we´ll see what happends. I´m thinking they should get it early next week so I´ll keep you updated.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Fashionphile have a 10 diamond bangle for a really good price. I wish I'm in the US.


----------



## sleepykitten

any intel on price increase? any increase coming up?


----------



## ILoveC

Has anyone stacked theirs with a Tiffany t ? Pls post a pick


----------



## melissadelag12

ILoveC said:


> Has anyone stacked theirs with a Tiffany t ? Pls post a pick



@OrangeKissed posted this on her Instagram! HTH!


----------



## sheanabelle

melissadelag12 said:


> @OrangeKissed posted this on her Instagram! HTH!



whoa.


----------



## Lots love

LizCartierSA said:


> Nothing before the holidays!




Hi Liz have questions clou do u wear it lose or tight which do see the way to go


----------



## Kitty S.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...n-paying-4-000-look-bracelet-screwdriver.html
Think this may be of interest here. People on this thread are way ahead of the fashion curve &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

Kitty S. said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...n-paying-4-000-look-bracelet-screwdriver.html
> Think this may be of interest here. People on this thread are way ahead of the fashion curve &#128522;




Thank u so much for sharing this information with us


----------



## Lots love

LizCartierSA said:


> I prefer it tighter like the bangle, most people purchase them in the same size.




Same size as there love thank u


----------



## annanas

Well obviously Pippa would get hers replaced free when her screws failed


----------



## melissadelag12

ILoveC said:


> Has anyone stacked theirs with a Tiffany t ? Pls post a pick




Here's another pic by @hermeschanel70 &#128522;


----------



## melissadelag12

annanas said:


> Well obviously Pippa would get hers replaced free when her screws failed




If only we were all famous.. A girl can dream


----------



## annanas

melissadelag12 said:


> Here's another pic by @hermeschanel70 &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808651



Ooh thank you for the pic, I've been considering doing this   Must go try!


----------



## lanasyogamama

That Daily Mail article is annoying.


----------



## annanas

lanasyogamama said:


> That Daily Mail article is annoying.




The Daily Mail is annoying in general.  One must be careful when clicking on their links, there is always the risk of losing several hours and thousands of brain cells on their site ush:


----------



## xsmileee

Does anyone have pics of stacking RG love bracelet with Hermes clic h in yg? I am considering getting my first love bracelet, in plain or 4 diamonds, can't decide between yg and pg.. Since Cartier pg is not too coppery, would it still go well with all colors? :what:


----------



## melissadelag12

xsmileee said:


> Does anyone have pics of stacking RG love bracelet with Hermes clic h in yg? I am considering getting my first love bracelet, in plain or 4 diamonds, can't decide between yg and pg.. Since Cartier pg is not too coppery, would it still go well with all colors? :what:



I have the 4 diamond YG and I think it goes really well with a lot of colors! I haven't seen the RG Love/Hermes Clic YG combo though.. Maybe on Pinterest or Google?


----------



## bougainvillier

xsmileee said:


> Does anyone have pics of stacking RG love bracelet with Hermes clic h in yg? I am considering getting my first love bracelet, in plain or 4 diamonds, can't decide between yg and pg.. Since Cartier pg is not too coppery, would it still go well with all colors? :what:



Photo credit leorangebliss from IG. She has a RG JUC and many Hermes YG bracelets stacked together and here is just one. If you are interested to know the colors, Hermes YG is very yellow, I had some before and I think next to my YG LOVE, they look so much more yellow and luxurious. They might be 24K plated, while Cartier is 18K. Good luck with your choice


----------



## xsmileee

melissadelag12 said:


> I have the 4 diamond YG and I think it goes really well with a lot of colors! I haven't seen the RG Love/Hermes Clic YG combo though.. Maybe on Pinterest or Google?



I think YG with 4 diamonds is gorgeous!! It's a shame Cartier in NYC wouldn't let me try on the bracelet in the store..so it is harder for me to decide which one, RG or YG, to get.


----------



## xsmileee

bougainvillier said:


> Photo credit leorangebliss from IG. She has a RG JUC and many Hermes YG bracelets stacked together and here is just one. If you are interested to know the colors, Hermes YG is very yellow, I had some before and I think next to my YG LOVE, they look so much more yellow and luxurious. They might be 24K plated, while Cartier is 18K. Good luck with your choice



Thank you for your input!! I will need to check out other pictures too on the account  I have one Hermes Clic H in White and Gold combo, maybe I will wear it to Cartier store to see next to each other... I couldn't really notice the difference between RG and YG inside the store but I heard the difference is more apparent under the sunlight.


----------



## LovEmAll

xsmileee said:


> Thank you for your input!! I will need to check out other pictures too on the account  I have one Hermes Clic H in White and Gold combo, maybe I will wear it to Cartier store to see next to each other... I couldn't really notice the difference between RG and YG inside the store but I heard the difference is more apparent under the sunlight.




I recently got my first love (&#128525 and it's rg. I wanted to get an h click clack and tried that on with my love and I think it looks great together.  I ended up not getting the h bracelet since I'm eyeing another piece...I'll see if I can try it on again this weekend and will take a pic for you.


----------



## xsmileee

LovEmAll said:


> I recently got my first love (&#128525 and it's rg. I wanted to get an h click clack and tried that on with my love and I think it looks great together.  I ended up not getting the h bracelet since I'm eyeing another piece...I'll see if I can try it on again this weekend and will take a pic for you.



That would be great! Is yours plain one? I would love to see. Please do share if you get a chance!! &#128588;


----------



## LovEmAll

xsmileee said:


> That would be great! Is yours plain one? I would love to see. Please do share if you get a chance!! &#128588;




Yep....mine is the plain one (love the one with diamonds but I had to take my love purchases one step at a time &#128521.  I'll definitely take a pic when I go to hermes this Friday.  &#128522;


----------



## luvmy3girls

What combo is your favorite for the Loves...2 YG or 1 YG and 1 WG. Trying to decide on my 2nd one. Thanks &#128522;


----------



## erinrose

luvmy3girls said:


> What combo is your favorite for the Loves...2 YG or 1 YG and 1 WG. Trying to decide on my 2nd one. Thanks &#128522;




2 Yellow gold all the way!


----------



## erinrose

For those intrested, I was able to return the rg cuff. Apparently it wasn´t as bad as I thought.


----------



## PennyD2911

luvmy3girls said:


> What combo is your favorite for the Loves...2 YG or 1 YG and 1 WG. Trying to decide on my 2nd one. Thanks &#128522;




I think the YG would be perfect.


----------



## LovEmAll

erinrose said:


> For those intrested, I was able to return the rg cuff. Apparently it wasn´t as bad as I thought.




That's good....did you end up going for the yg?


----------



## NSB

luvmy3girls said:


> What combo is your favorite for the Loves...2 YG or 1 YG and 1 WG. Trying to decide on my 2nd one. Thanks &#128522;


I have 2 YG. I love them together!!!! Congrats on getting a second love!


----------



## erinrose

LovEmAll said:


> That's good....did you end up going for the yg?




Nope I returned it completely. I currently only have one yellow gold.


----------



## melissadelag12

erinrose said:


> Nope I returned it completely. I currently only have one yellow gold.



I'm glad that you could do it with no problem!! Did you get credit?


----------



## erinrose

melissadelag12 said:


> I'm glad that you could do it with no problem!! Did you get credit?


 
Full refund.


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> Full refund.



Sweet


----------



## gagabag

No offense to anyone here & I hope no one will take this the wrong way.  But am I the only one bothered about the possibility of unknowingly buying a returned worn, "new" love? Where I bought mine in Melbourne specifically states no returns/exchanges on the receipt. It's interesting to know that this differs in other countries. Just my thoughts...


----------



## LovEmAll

gagabag said:


> No offense to anyone here & I hope no one will take this the wrong way.  But am I the only one bothered about the possibility of unknowingly buying a returned worn, "new" love? Where I bought mine in Melbourne specifically states no returns/exchanges on the receipt. It's interesting to know that this differs in other countries. Just my thoughts...




Maybe cartier allowed the return because it's a cuff (which cartier let's customers try on in the store).  I would be bothered if I went to the store to purchase a love bracelet and it turned out to be a return that has hairline scratches that cartier just polished off.


----------



## jtc103

Does anybody know if you can get a replacement certificate for your bracelet?  Or has anybody done this?


----------



## einseine

gagabag said:


> No offense to anyone here & I hope no one will take this the wrong way.  But am I the only one bothered about the possibility of unknowingly buying a returned worn, "new" love? Where I bought mine in Melbourne specifically states no returns/exchanges on the receipt. It's interesting to know that this differs in other countries. Just my thoughts...



Totally understand.  In some countries, you are not even allowed to try it on.  You should try on a steel bangle in different sizes instead.  Now I have PG 4-diamond one on layaway until January.  I told my SA to make sure that it should be straight from the craft center and no problem with the screw system.


----------



## erinrose

LovEmAll said:


> Maybe cartier allowed the return because it's a cuff (which cartier let's customers try on in the store).  I would be bothered if I went to the store to purchase a love bracelet and it turned out to be a return that has hairline scratches that cartier just polished off.




This was an online purchase, pretty sure that plays a part in the return/exchange process.


----------



## melissadelag12

lovemall said:


> maybe cartier allowed the return because it's a cuff (which cartier let's customers try on in the store).  I would be bothered if i went to the store to purchase a love bracelet and it turned out to be a return that has hairline scratches that cartier just polished off.



+1


----------



## erinrose

The US is pretty flexible with returns in general, I mean you can return used makeup.


----------



## Caz71

gagabag said:


> No offense to anyone here & I hope no one will take this the wrong way.  But am I the only one bothered about the possibility of unknowingly buying a returned worn, "new" love? Where I bought mine in Melbourne specifically states no returns/exchanges on the receipt. It's interesting to know that this differs in other countries. Just my thoughts...



Yes I noticed this too when I bought my love ring . Im fm Melb too!!  Ive lay by a cuff waiting for it on order. I hope Ive made the right choice then


----------



## LovEmAll

LovEmAll said:


> Yep....mine is the plain one (love the one with diamonds but I had to take my love purchases one step at a time &#128521.  I'll definitely take a pic when I go to hermes this Friday.  &#128522;



As promised....here's the pic With my rg love and the hermes click clack...I love how it looks, but as you can probably tell, I like mixing metals.


----------



## AmorNChanel

; rule

Edit: Oops I posted on accident.  Adore admiring all the beautiful eye candy. Been a silent lurker for some time and trying to decide if I want a love bracelet or a VCA 5 motif bracelet. Any opinions?


----------



## flowerboy

Beautiful


----------



## melissadelag12

LovEmAll said:


> As promised....here's the pic With my rg love and the hermes click clack...I love how it looks, but as you can probably tell, I like mixing metals.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817124



Looks gorgeous! Great arm party too


----------



## LovEmAll

melissadelag12 said:


> Looks gorgeous! Great arm party too




Thanks!  Still debating which color of the h click clack to get .


----------



## erinrose

LovEmAll said:


> As promised....here's the pic With my rg love and the hermes click clack...I love how it looks, but as you can probably tell, I like mixing metals.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817124


Stunning, congrats!



AmorNChanel said:


> ; rule
> 
> Edit: Oops I posted on accident.  Adore admiring all the beautiful eye candy. Been a silent lurker for some time and trying to decide if I want a love bracelet or a VCA 5 motif bracelet. Any opinions?


 
Definitely Cartier!


----------



## LovEmAll

AmorNChanel said:


> ; rule
> 
> Edit: Oops I posted on accident.  Adore admiring all the beautiful eye candy. Been a silent lurker for some time and trying to decide if I want a love bracelet or a VCA 5 motif bracelet. Any opinions?




Cartier all the way.  I love VCA.  I actually tried on the very bracelet you are thinking about and it is gorgeous.  My hesitation with it and reason why I ultimately crossed it off my wish list is that it is delicate and seems like it would be hard to stack with cuffs like the LOVE, the click clack, David yurman, the t collection from Tiffani's, etc etc.  I think the bracelet would get tangled with any of those other bracelets I mention above.  Just something to think about when making your decision.  Keep us posted!


----------



## melissadelag12

AmorNChanel said:


> ; rule
> 
> Edit: Oops I posted on accident.  Adore admiring all the beautiful eye candy. Been a silent lurker for some time and trying to decide if I want a love bracelet or a VCA 5 motif bracelet. Any opinions?





LovEmAll said:


> Cartier all the way.  I love VCA.  I actually tried on the very bracelet you are thinking about and it is gorgeous.  My hesitation with it and reason why I ultimately crossed it off my wish list is that it is delicate and seems like it would be hard to stack with cuffs like the LOVE, the click clack, David yurman, the t collection from Tiffani's, etc etc.  I think the bracelet would get tangled with any of those other bracelets I mention above.  Just something to think about when making your decision.  Keep us posted!



+1 times a million! The LOVE is perfect for stacking with different bracelets! I don't feel the VCA is sturdy enough to do that! Still gorgeous though!But my vote goes to the LOVE


----------



## bougainvillier

I agree with ladies above that Cartier is easier to wear. Link bracelet in general worries me. VCA necklace would be a natural choice though.


----------



## CharmedByH

Hi, fashionable ladies! I am a newbie in this thread and would really love to get your valuable advices. My husband just purchased for me a 4 diamond RG love bracelet. I love it to pieces and has been wearing it daily. He has offered to buy me another bracelet for Xmas present. Which piece would you think will be best to stack with my love? I am contemplate among these options:
1. Tiffany T bracelet
2. Another love in WG
3. RG JUC
4. Another love in YG
5. Any other bracelet within USD 8000-USD 12000

Thanks very much.


----------



## melissadelag12

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, fashionable ladies! I am a newbie in this thread and would really love to get your valuable advices. My husband just purchased for me a 4 diamond RG love bracelet. I love it to pieces and has been wearing it daily. He has offered to buy me another bracelet for Xmas present. Which piece would you think will be best to stack with my love? I am contemplate among these options:
> 1. Tiffany T bracelet
> 2. Another love in WG
> 3. RG JUC
> 4. Another love in YG
> 5. Any other bracelet within USD 8000-USD 12000
> 
> Thanks very much.



If I were you I'd get a Tiffany T (biased cause I'm buying it for Xmas ), a WG Love or a WG JUC! I love the RG Love, so I wouldn't pair it with another RG piece; I'd let it "shine" on its own.


----------



## allure244

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, fashionable ladies! I am a newbie in this thread and would really love to get your valuable advices. My husband just purchased for me a 4 diamond RG love bracelet. I love it to pieces and has been wearing it daily. He has offered to buy me another bracelet for Xmas present. Which piece would you think will be best to stack with my love? I am contemplate among these options:
> 1. Tiffany T bracelet
> 2. Another love in WG
> 3. RG JUC
> 4. Another love in YG
> 5. Any other bracelet within USD 8000-USD 12000
> 
> Thanks very much.



I would get a RG JUC.


----------



## perleegirl

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, fashionable ladies! I am a newbie in this thread and would really love to get your valuable advices. My husband just purchased for me a 4 diamond RG love bracelet. I love it to pieces and has been wearing it daily. He has offered to buy me another bracelet for Xmas present. Which piece would you think will be best to stack with my love? I am contemplate among these options:
> 
> 1. Tiffany T bracelet
> 
> 2. Another love in WG
> 
> 3. RG JUC
> 
> 4. Another love in YG
> 
> 5. Any other bracelet within USD 8000-USD 12000
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much.




Congrats on your new Love! I would go for 4 Diamond W/G Love, or Diamond W/G JUC.


----------



## LovEmAll

I would go for the yg juc with diamonds.  I love how rg and yg look together &#128522;


----------



## einseine

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, fashionable ladies! I am a newbie in this thread and would really love to get your valuable advices. My husband just purchased for me a 4 diamond RG love bracelet. I love it to pieces and has been wearing it daily. He has offered to buy me another bracelet for Xmas present. Which piece would you think will be best to stack with my love? I am contemplate among these options:
> 1. Tiffany T bracelet
> 2. Another love in WG
> 3. RG JUC
> 4. Another love in YG
> 5. Any other bracelet within USD 8000-USD 12000
> 
> Thanks very much.



Congrats on your 4-diamond Love in RG!!!  I have just ordered the same one!  I used to have WG 4-diamond one, but I sold it.  I have RG JUC with diamonds.  I am not sure if I wear RG 4-diamond Love with my RG JUC with diamonds.  Now I wear my JUC 24/7, but after I get my new Love, my 24/7 piece would be LOVE.  I also have a RG Perlee Signature, too.  I love WG, but RG looks better on me.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I would get a 4 diamond WG Love


----------



## purseinsanity

perleegirl said:


> Congrats on your new Love! I would go for 4 Diamond W/G Love, or Diamond W/G JUC.



JUC w/diamond accents!


----------



## LadyChloe

Ladies, I am new to this thread but need your EXPERT help please!

I own a year old love bracelet. Obviously it's the new screw system. I am looking to buy a used, old screw system with diamonds.It's sight unseen (for sure authentic though) but in your experience would you pair a new screw system with the old screw system? I worry they will look off in size having not seen them together in person. Both would be the same size 18. Thank you!


----------



## PennyD2911

LadyChloe said:


> Ladies, I am new to this thread but need your EXPERT help please!
> 
> I own a year old love bracelet. Obviously it's the new screw system. I am looking to buy a used, old screw system with diamonds.It's sight unseen (for sure authentic though) but in your experience would you pair a new screw system with the old screw system? I worry they will look off in size having not seen them together in person. Both would be the same size 18. Thank you!




I have the 4 diamond new screw system. From what I've read in this thread there is no visual difference between the two.


----------



## CharmedByH

purseinsanity said:


> JUC w/diamond accents!


Thank's purseinsanity. I will definitely consider JUC. I love it's edgy look.


----------



## CharmedByH

einseine said:


> Congrats on your 4-diamond Love in RG!!!  I have just ordered the same one!  I used to have WG 4-diamond one, but I sold it.  I have RG JUC with diamonds.  I am not sure if I wear RG 4-diamond Love with my RG JUC with diamonds.  Now I wear my JUC 24/7, but after I get my new Love, my 24/7 piece would be LOVE.  I also have a RG Perlee Signature, too.  I love WG, but RG looks better on me.


Hi Einseine! I hope you will get your love soon.
Can you tell me more about JUC. Is it comfortable to wear 24/7?


----------



## gagabag

I am curious about JUC too! I have 2 loves - WG4 and RG rainbow. Thinking of getting a plain YG but the JUC gets me thinking...I am interested to hear your thoughts.
Also, do u find it scratching the side of your love when worn together? TIA


----------



## melissadelag12

gagabag said:


> I am curious about JUC too! I have 2 loves - WG4 and RG rainbow. Thinking of getting a plain YG but the JUC gets me thinking...I am interested to hear your thoughts.
> Also, do u find it scratching the side of your love when worn together? TIA



I think a YG JUC would look amazing with your 2 Loves! It's the perfect mix between classy, playful, and edgy, just like your WG4 and RG rainbow


----------



## einseine

CharmedByH said:


> Hi Einseine! I hope you will get your love soon.
> Can you tell me more about JUC. Is it comfortable to wear 24/7?



Hi CharmedByH!&#12288;&#12288;JUC is really comfortable, perhaps more comfortable than LOVE.  Because it is thinner and round.  I am purchasing PG 4-diamond Love to wear it 24/7.  I cannot wear two hard bangles when I sleep or when I play the piano.  So, I'll take on/off my JUC as necessary.


----------



## AmorNChanel

erinrose said:


> Stunning, congrats!
> 
> Definitely Cartier!


Thanks for your input erinrose.  Sounds like it's definitely Cartier in your book.



LovEmAll said:


> Cartier all the way.  I love VCA.  I actually tried on the very bracelet you are thinking about and it is gorgeous.  My hesitation with it and reason why I ultimately crossed it off my wish list is that it is delicate and seems like it would be hard to stack with cuffs like the LOVE, the click clack, David yurman, the t collection from Tiffani's, etc etc.  I think the bracelet would get tangled with any of those other bracelets I mention above.  Just something to think about when making your decision.  Keep us posted!



Thanks for your thoughts LovEmAll. I agree stacking a VCA bracelet gives me pause due to the delicate nature of the mop. It is so beautiful and I wouldn't want to damage the VCA since stacking anything will ultimately leave scratches. I do worry if the never taking off aspect of the love will bother me. 



melissadelag12 said:


> +1 times a million! The LOVE is perfect for stacking with different bracelets! I don't feel the VCA is sturdy enough to do that! Still gorgeous though!But my vote goes to the LOVE



Melissadelag12, it looks like stacking the Cartier Love is very common and one of the reasons why it is favored over VCA.  Ugh...decisions, decisions. I can't decide and just want it all...but not possible right now.


----------



## bougainvillier

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, fashionable ladies! I am a newbie in this thread and would really love to get your valuable advices. My husband just purchased for me a 4 diamond RG love bracelet. I love it to pieces and has been wearing it daily. He has offered to buy me another bracelet for Xmas present. Which piece would you think will be best to stack with my love? I am contemplate among these options:
> 1. Tiffany T bracelet
> 2. Another love in WG
> 3. RG JUC
> 4. Another love in YG
> 5. Any other bracelet within USD 8000-USD 12000
> 
> Thanks very much.



I don't know if anyone has mentioned this, if so my apologies for doubling up. VCA might have something else you are looking for - the Perlee signature bracelet. It stacks well with Cartier LOVE and see a lovely picture here (this is the diamond clover version, but it's similar with those pretty beads on the edge):

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26790866&postcount=135

I am not a huge fan of mixing metals (I do a little of YG and RG together). So I would personally get a RG Perlee (diamond preferably, but given the budget, the signature is nice as well). Hope this helps.


----------



## abs914

I'm on vacation in Mexico and was finally able to try on the Love bracelet today! I need your opinions please. 

The size 17 is definitely a bit loose. I knew I didn't want my bracelet to be very snug, but I'm not sure if this has too much movement. I also tried on the size 16 but it wouldn't go past my wrist bone. Definitely too tight. 

Do you guys think the 17 looks too big? Maybe I was just expecting it to be more form fitting and that's why it seems so big to me.


----------



## blumster

I think it looks perfect on you- I like it to look a little loose though&#8230;.


----------



## LovEmAll

I think it looks good too.  It sound like the 16 might be a bit small.  What did the SA say about the size?


----------



## abs914

LovEmAll said:


> I think it looks good too.  It sound like the 16 might be a bit small.  What did the SA say about the size?




The SA said the 16 was too small and that unfortunately Cartier doesn't make half sizes (which I already knew). 

She also had me try the cuff. The 17 was too big and there were no size 16 cuffs in stock to try on.


----------



## annanas

abs914 said:


> I'm on vacation in Mexico and was finally able to try on the Love bracelet today! I need your opinions please.
> 
> The size 17 is definitely a bit loose. I knew I didn't want my bracelet to be very snug, but I'm not sure if this has too much movement. I also tried on the size 16 but it wouldn't go past my wrist bone. Definitely too tight.
> 
> Do you guys think the 17 looks too big? Maybe I was just expecting it to be more form fitting and that's why it seems so big to me.
> View attachment 2821300
> View attachment 2821301
> View attachment 2821305



I don't think it looks too big, that's around what my 17 looks like on my left arm.  Have you tried it on your right arm?  My right arm is a bit bigger and the bracelet fits it more snugly.


----------



## gagabag

melissadelag12 said:


> I think a YG JUC would look amazing with your 2 Loves! It's the perfect mix between classy, playful, and edgy, just like your WG4 and RG rainbow



Thanks Melissa I think what you said was spot on! I will try it on with my loves.



abs914 said:


> I'm on vacation in Mexico and was finally able to try on the Love bracelet today! I need your opinions please.
> 
> The size 17 is definitely a bit loose. I knew I didn't want my bracelet to be very snug, but I'm not sure if this has too much movement. I also tried on the size 16 but it wouldn't go past my wrist bone. Definitely too tight.
> 
> Do you guys think the 17 looks too big? Maybe I was just expecting it to be more form fitting and that's why it seems so big to me.
> View attachment 2821300
> View attachment 2821301
> View attachment 2821305



A, mine looks like that as well. I don't think it looks too big on you. You definitely don't want it tight -it'll be so uncomfy when worn 24/7. Enjoy!


----------



## einseine

abs914 said:


> I'm on vacation in Mexico and was finally able to try on the Love bracelet today! I need your opinions please.
> 
> The size 17 is definitely a bit loose. I knew I didn't want my bracelet to be very snug, but I'm not sure if this has too much movement. I also tried on the size 16 but it wouldn't go past my wrist bone. Definitely too tight.
> 
> Do you guys think the 17 looks too big? Maybe I was just expecting it to be more form fitting and that's why it seems so big to me.
> View attachment 2821300
> View attachment 2821301
> View attachment 2821305



Congrats!!!  It looks so beautiful on you!  I don't think it is too big on you, either.  In this photo, I was wearing size 17 Love.  I wore it rather loosely, but it was not really comfy around my wrist bone (my wrist bone is really big!!!).  I sold it off and ordered size 18 PG 4-diamond Love.  Size 18 will be very very loose, like my size 17 JUC, but I have to choose one which will be comfy around my wrist bone.


----------



## abs914

These responses make me feel better! I was kinda bummed thinking the bracelet wouldn't work for me. I'll go back today or tomorrow and try on the 17 again. This location was much more accommodating about trying it on versus back in NYC where you can only try on the sizers. 

Last question! Do we like the bracelet with my ring? At first I was surprised because it looked a bit too matchy to me, and usually I love how the combo looks on people, but I think it's growing on me every time I check out the pics. The other option is to wear it on my right wrist along with my Trinity ring. I was aiming to do my left wrist assuming it would get banged around less.


----------



## melissadelag12

abs914 said:


> These responses make me feel better! I was kinda bummed thinking the bracelet wouldn't work for me. I'll go back today or tomorrow and try on the 17 again. This location was much more accommodating about trying it on versus back in NYC where you can only try on the sizers.
> 
> Last question! Do we like the bracelet with my ring? At first I was surprised because it looked a bit too matchy to me, and usually I love how the combo looks on people, but I think it's growing on me every time I check out the pics. The other option is to wear it on my right wrist along with my Trinity ring. I was aiming to do my left wrist assuming it would get banged around less.



I do like the Love ring+bracelet combo! I think yours looks really pretty, but it comes down to a matter of taste, so whichever way _you_ will be more comfortable!


----------



## uhpharm01

einseine said:


> Congrats!!!  It looks so beautiful on you!  I don't think it is too big on you, either.  In this photo, I was wearing size 17 Love.  I wore it rather loosely, but it was not really comfy around my wrist bone (my wrist bone is really big!!!).  I sold it off and ordered size 18 PG 4-diamond Love.  Size 18 will be very very loose, like my size 17 JUC, but I have to choose one which will be comfy around my wrist bone.



Wow. You have both bracelets.


----------



## kimber418

LadyChloe said:


> Ladies, I am new to this thread but need your EXPERT help please!
> 
> I own a year old love bracelet. Obviously it's the new screw system. I am looking to buy a used, old screw system with diamonds.It's sight unseen (for sure authentic though) but in your experience would you pair a new screw system with the old screw system? I worry they will look off in size having not seen them together in person. Both would be the same size 18. Thank you!


I owned a white gold love and when my husband gave me a yellow gold 4 diamond love I gave my wg to my daughter.  She was home recently and I told her I would polish it.  It is the old screw system in size 17.  My diamond YG is the new screw system.  I polished the WG love and put it on with my new screw system YG.  It looked beautiful together.  They matched up perfectly and you could not tell at all the different screw systems.  Personally I love the way the old screw system "clicks" in place before you put the screws in and tighten them.  I did not even have to the put the screws in to try the two bracelets on together.  I do not think you have anything to worry about as long as both LOVES are the same size.


----------



## phillj12

abs914 said:


> I'm on vacation in Mexico and was finally able to try on the Love bracelet today! I need your opinions please.
> 
> The size 17 is definitely a bit loose. I knew I didn't want my bracelet to be very snug, but I'm not sure if this has too much movement. I also tried on the size 16 but it wouldn't go past my wrist bone. Definitely too tight.
> 
> Do you guys think the 17 looks too big? Maybe I was just expecting it to be more form fitting and that's why it seems so big to me.
> View attachment 2821300
> View attachment 2821301
> View attachment 2821305




Looks great! 

In a perfect world a size 16.5 would be my size! However, the 16 "looked" perfect on my wrist but it wasn't comfortable for me...made me feel like I was locked into a handcuff! I exchanged for the 17, which fits like yours, and was thrilled the minute I put it on since it was looser. I did feel like it looked bigger than I had imagined it would, but I love mine and couldn't be happier in the 17. I think the Love can just take time to get used to! Congrats! PS, I haven't taken it off in the 2 years I've had it! Good luck!


----------



## Temptress

An early Christmas present and an even earlier push present as we have just found out recently that I'm 7 weeks along! Finally!

PG/RG 4diamonds, size 16 which is too loose on my tiny wrist.. But then again, I didn't wanna wait 5months to get a size 15 custom made.

Along with this Love, I also received a Bvlgari necklace, a Valentino Rockstud bracelet and an Hermes Imprevisible bracelet from DH.. Sweeeet!


----------



## LovEmAll

Temptress said:


> An early Christmas present and an even earlier push present as we have just found out recently that I'm 7 weeks along! Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> PG/RG 4diamonds, size 16 which is too loose on my tiny wrist.. But then again, I didn't wanna wait 5months to get a size 15 custom made.
> 
> 
> 
> Along with this Love, I also received a Bvlgari necklace, a Valentino Rockstud bracelet and an Hermes Imprevisible bracelet from DH.. Sweeeet!




Congrats on your soon-to-be bundle of joy and your LOVE!  Looks beautiful &#128522;


----------



## erinrose

Temptress said:


> An early Christmas present and an even earlier push present as we have just found out recently that I'm 7 weeks along! Finally!
> 
> PG/RG 4diamonds, size 16 which is too loose on my tiny wrist.. But then again, I didn't wanna wait 5months to get a size 15 custom made.
> 
> Along with this Love, I also received a Bvlgari necklace, a Valentino Rockstud bracelet and an Hermes Imprevisible bracelet from DH.. Sweeeet!




Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## einseine

Temptress said:


> An early Christmas present and an even earlier push present as we have just found out recently that I'm 7 weeks along! Finally!
> 
> PG/RG 4diamonds, size 16 which is too loose on my tiny wrist.. But then again, I didn't wanna wait 5months to get a size 15 custom made.
> 
> Along with this Love, I also received a Bvlgari necklace, a Valentino Rockstud bracelet and an Hermes Imprevisible bracelet from DH.. Sweeeet!



Congrats Temptress!  It looks great on you!


----------



## melissadelag12

Temptress said:


> An early Christmas present and an even earlier push present as we have just found out recently that I'm 7 weeks along! Finally!
> 
> PG/RG 4diamonds, size 16 which is too loose on my tiny wrist.. But then again, I didn't wanna wait 5months to get a size 15 custom made.
> 
> Along with this Love, I also received a Bvlgari necklace, a Valentino Rockstud bracelet and an Hermes Imprevisible bracelet from DH.. Sweeeet!



Congratulations on a beautiful Love, and on the future baby boy or girl! Wishing you and your family happiness and many many blessings!


----------



## SandySummer

What's the current price of the Love bracelet in the US? I remember they previously listed their prices online but now it is only by request. 

I recently visited the small counter in Heathrow airport and was given the price of 3708 pounds which roughly converted to $5800. Any ideas?


----------



## allure244

SandySummer said:


> What's the current price of the Love bracelet in the US? I remember they previously listed their prices online but now it is only by request.
> 
> I recently visited the small counter in Heathrow airport and was given the price of 3708 pounds which roughly converted to $5800. Any ideas?



Plain yellow or rose gold are listed at 6600 on US website and white gold is 7100.


----------



## Temptress

Thank you everyone for the kind words and compliments! We are very excited as this baby is very badly wanted.. Initially for Christmas, I asked for the plain RG but after we heard the good news, I 'requested' DH to upgrade it to 4diamonds! Haha..


----------



## bougainvillier

Temptress said:


> An early Christmas present and an even earlier push present as we have just found out recently that I'm 7 weeks along! Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> PG/RG 4diamonds, size 16 which is too loose on my tiny wrist.. But then again, I didn't wanna wait 5months to get a size 15 custom made.
> 
> 
> 
> Along with this Love, I also received a Bvlgari necklace, a Valentino Rockstud bracelet and an Hermes Imprevisible bracelet from DH.. Sweeeet!




Such a nice gift at the perfect time!!! Congratulations on the great news!!!


----------



## melissadelag12

SandySummer said:


> What's the current price of the Love bracelet in the US? I remember they previously listed their prices online but now it is only by request.
> 
> I recently visited the small counter in Heathrow airport and was given the price of 3708 pounds which roughly converted to $5800. Any ideas?



If you visit www.cartier.us you'll get the prices for almost all Cartier jewelry, including the entire LOVE collection


----------



## perleegirl

So...Santa is requesting my X-mas list. here is what I am considering to wear with my W/G 4Dia LOVE: 
1) JUC with Dia Accents in W/G or Y/G
2) A second LOVE in Y/G with 4 or full diamonds
3) A 36mm ,mens, presidential watch

Do you ladies prefer the look of...
2 LOVES ? 
One LOVE with the JUC ? 
One LOVE with ROLEX ?


----------



## cartier_love

perleegirl said:


> So...Santa is requesting my X-mas list. here is what I am considering to wear with my W/G 4Dia LOVE:
> 1) JUC with Dia Accents in W/G or Y/G
> 2) A second LOVE in Y/G with 4 or full diamonds
> 3) A 36mm ,mens, presidential watch
> 
> Do you ladies prefer the look of...
> 2 LOVES ?
> One LOVE with the JUC ?
> One LOVE with ROLEX ?


 
2 loves, I'd go with a plain one since you have a 4 Diamond already.


----------



## LovEmAll

perleegirl said:


> So...Santa is requesting my X-mas list. here is what I am considering to wear with my W/G 4Dia LOVE:
> 1) JUC with Dia Accents in W/G or Y/G
> 2) A second LOVE in Y/G with 4 or full diamonds
> 3) A 36mm ,mens, presidential watch
> 
> Do you ladies prefer the look of...
> 2 LOVES ?
> One LOVE with the JUC ?
> One LOVE with ROLEX ?




I love the look of two loves, but I would pick the rolex (unless you already have another rolex).  Great Christmas list by the way!  Love this time of year &#127877;&#127876;&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## perleegirl

LovEmAll said:


> I love the look of two loves, but I would pick the rolex (unless you already have another rolex).  Great Christmas list by the way!  Love this time of year &#127877;&#127876;&#127881;&#127882;


 
I do not have a Rolex! I only have 1 watch that I have been wearing for years. It's a SS Patek 24, and as much as I enjoy wearing it, I would kind of like something different.  Any tips on buying a preowned Rolex?


----------



## LovEmAll

perleegirl said:


> I do not have a Rolex! I only have 1 watch that I have been wearing for years. It's a SS Patek 24, and as much as I enjoy wearing it, I would kind of like something different.  Any tips on buying a preowned Rolex?




I hear you!  I am in the process of buying a rolex now too . My old watch is not as nice as a Patek &#128540; but I am a bit bored with it too.  I have purchased Preowned rolexes as gifts from tourneau before.  You can check them out in their website or at a local store if they have one near you.  Other than that, I would be scared to buy online since there are so many fakes out there! I think I saw a few nice presidential ones in tourneau's website.


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> So...Santa is requesting my X-mas list. here is what I am considering to wear with my W/G 4Dia LOVE:
> 1) JUC with Dia Accents in W/G or Y/G
> 2) A second LOVE in Y/G with 4 or full diamonds
> 3) A 36mm ,mens, presidential watch
> 
> Do you ladies prefer the look of...
> 2 LOVES ?
> One LOVE with the JUC ?
> One LOVE with ROLEX ?



JUC with Dia in WG is so so beautiful!!!  I want to see the combo!!!


----------



## perleegirl

einseine said:


> JUC with Dia in WG is so so beautiful!!!  I want to see the combo!!!



I'm dying for it! If only Santa would bring me just 3 little packages...:xtree::santawave:


----------



## etk123

perleegirl said:


> So...Santa is requesting my X-mas list. here is what I am considering to wear with my W/G 4Dia LOVE:
> 1) JUC with Dia Accents in W/G or Y/G
> 2) A second LOVE in Y/G with 4 or full diamonds
> 3) A 36mm ,mens, presidential watch
> 
> Do you ladies prefer the look of...
> 2 LOVES ?
> One LOVE with the JUC ?
> One LOVE with ROLEX ?



For wearing separately I'd pick the Rolex, for stacking I'd pick either bracelet. Lovely choices!!!


----------



## pedsdds

perleegirl said:


> So...Santa is requesting my X-mas list. here is what I am considering to wear with my W/G 4Dia LOVE:
> 1) JUC with Dia Accents in W/G or Y/G
> 2) A second LOVE in Y/G with 4 or full diamonds
> 3) A 36mm ,mens, presidential watch
> 
> Do you ladies prefer the look of...
> 2 LOVES ?
> One LOVE with the JUC ?
> One LOVE with ROLEX ?




what a generous Santa! I hope my Santa is just as nice to me &#128521; I'm obsessed with the look of a LOVE and JUC, so my vote is for a YG JUC with diamond accents!


----------



## perleegirl

pedsdds said:


> what a generous Santa! I hope my Santa is just as nice to me &#128521; I'm obsessed with the look of a LOVE and JUC, so my vote is for a YG JUC with diamond accents!


Y/G JUC with some diamonds is what my sister says I need. I wonder if its easy enough to put on and take off daily; although, I have read that it is comfortable enough to wear 24/7.


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Y/G JUC with some diamonds is what my sister says I need. I wonder if its easy enough to put on and take off daily; although, I have read that it is comfortable enough to wear 24/7.



At first it was very very very hard.  I purchased mine in May.  Now I can put on/off easily on my left hand.  My left hand is still too weak to open/close, so I cannot wear it on my right hand by myself.  The tips is push down the closing part with your thumb and push up the point&#12288;with your index finger at the same time.  To do that, I wear my JUC in a way the point faces outward.


----------



## purseinsanity

perleegirl said:


> Y/G JUC with some diamonds is what my sister says I need. I wonder if its easy enough to put on and take off daily; although, I have read that it is comfortable enough to wear 24/7.



It takes some getting used to!  Does get easier though.  I have my Love on 24/7, but I haven't gotten to the point of doing that with my JUC.


----------



## purseinsanity

Temptress said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words and compliments! We are very excited as this baby is very badly wanted.. Initially for Christmas, I asked for the plain RG but after we heard the good news, I 'requested' DH to upgrade it to 4diamonds! Haha..



So happy for you!!!  Congratulations!  On everything, but especially the baby.


----------



## purseinsanity

perleegirl said:


> So...Santa is requesting my X-mas list. here is what I am considering to wear with my W/G 4Dia LOVE:
> 1) JUC with Dia Accents in W/G or Y/G
> 2) A second LOVE in Y/G with 4 or full diamonds
> 3) A 36mm ,mens, presidential watch
> 
> Do you ladies prefer the look of...
> 2 LOVES ?
> One LOVE with the JUC ?
> One LOVE with ROLEX ?



OMG :sweat drop: you can't go wrong with any of these combos!!


----------



## purseinsanity

LadyChloe said:


> Ladies, I am new to this thread but need your EXPERT help please!
> 
> I own a year old love bracelet. Obviously it's the new screw system. I am looking to buy a used, old screw system with diamonds.It's sight unseen (for sure authentic though) but in your experience would you pair a new screw system with the old screw system? I worry they will look off in size having not seen them together in person. Both would be the same size 18. Thank you!



I just bought a RG 10 diamond Love with the new screw system a couple weeks ago.  My plain RG Love that I've worn for 3 years has the old screw system.  You cannot visually tell the difference.


----------



## purseinsanity

melissadelag12 said:


> I think a YG JUC would look amazing with your 2 Loves! It's the perfect mix between classy, playful, and edgy, just like your WG4 and RG rainbow



ITA!  I love, love, LOVE how a JUC looks with the Love, especially two!


----------



## Clickclackaway

Does anyone know how long before the YG love bracelet loses it's shine if worn everyday?


----------



## Caz71

Clickclackaway said:


> Does anyone know how long before the YG love bracelet loses it's shine if worn everyday?



The patina look? My love ring- couple months maybe.  I prefer this look...


----------



## raspoid

Hi,

I am unable to start a new thread as I get an error that I do not have permissions, so posting my question here.

My husband is looking to buy me some jewelry for my upcoming birthday and I am torn between the Cartier YG Diamond Love necklace and a Cartier Solitaire YG necklace. I went to the local Cartier boutique and tried both on and they both looked great! Still torn.

Would love all your inputs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Caz71

raspoid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am unable to start a new thread as I get an error that I do not have permissions, so posting my question here.
> 
> My husband is looking to buy me some jewelry for my upcoming birthday and I am torn between the Cartier YG Diamond Love necklace and a Cartier Solitaire YG necklace. I went to the local Cartier boutique and tried both on and they both looked great! Still torn.
> 
> Would love all your inputs.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The Love necklace. It stands out more. Very nice..&#9786;


----------



## purseinsanity

raspoid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am unable to start a new thread as I get an error that I do not have permissions, so posting my question here.
> 
> My husband is looking to buy me some jewelry for my upcoming birthday and I am torn between the Cartier YG Diamond Love necklace and a Cartier Solitaire YG necklace. I went to the local Cartier boutique and tried both on and they both looked great! Still torn.
> 
> Would love all your inputs.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I love both but prefer the Love necklace, if you're going for a Cartier look.  The solitaire necklace could be by anybody.


----------



## LovEmAll

raspoid said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am unable to start a new thread as I get an error that I do not have permissions, so posting my question here.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is looking to buy me some jewelry for my upcoming birthday and I am torn between the Cartier YG Diamond Love necklace and a Cartier Solitaire YG necklace. I went to the local Cartier boutique and tried both on and they both looked great! Still torn.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love all your inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I guess I am in the minority but I prefer the solitaire....simply classic. You can of course get a solitaire necklace from anywhere too though.  For some reason that love necklace just doesn't speak to me (don't mean to offend anyone who has it or wants it).  Good luck deciding!


----------



## LVoeletters

raspoid said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am unable to start a new thread as I get an error that I do not have permissions, so posting my question here.
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is looking to buy me some jewelry for my upcoming birthday and I am torn between the Cartier YG Diamond Love necklace and a Cartier Solitaire YG necklace. I went to the local Cartier boutique and tried both on and they both looked great! Still torn.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love all your inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




The love necklace caught my attention I would pick that


----------



## cartier_love

purseinsanity said:


> i love both but prefer the love necklace, if you're going for a cartier look. The solitaire necklace could be by anybody.


 
+1


----------



## melissadelag12

raspoid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am unable to start a new thread as I get an error that I do not have permissions, so posting my question here.
> 
> My husband is looking to buy me some jewelry for my upcoming birthday and I am torn between the Cartier YG Diamond Love necklace and a Cartier Solitaire YG necklace. I went to the local Cartier boutique and tried both on and they both looked great! Still torn.
> 
> Would love all your inputs.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Love necklace for sure!


----------



## princess621

Hi all! 

I thought I would ask my question here to all the LOVE lovers before I start a new thread. Please let me know if I should move my question elsewhere. 

I have been lusting after the love bracelet forever and dear bf has mentioned he'd obtain it for me this xmas!! 

we are going to france next month and i was wondering if it would be more cost efficient to buy it abroad than in the US. 

i know the cartier website lists the prices in USD and EUR, but i was wondering if anybody has recently purchased it abroad and would know how much of VAT she received back and how much she paid to US customs and ultimately, what the final cost was. 

i am looking to purchase the WG 4 diamond btw. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## bougainvillier

princess621 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I thought I would ask my question here to all the LOVE lovers before I start a new thread. Please let me know if I should move my question elsewhere.
> 
> I have been lusting after the love bracelet forever and dear bf has mentioned he'd obtain it for me this xmas!!
> 
> we are going to france next month and i was wondering if it would be more cost efficient to buy it abroad than in the US.
> 
> i know the cartier website lists the prices in USD and EUR, but i was wondering if anybody has recently purchased it abroad and would know how much of VAT she received back and how much she paid to US customs and ultimately, what the final cost was.
> 
> i am looking to purchase the WG 4 diamond btw.
> 
> thanks in advance!



I bought my first in France and with VAT back, it came a little under the tax-free price in US. I'd go more for the experience than the price difference as the diff is not significant. Getting VAT back is a little painful also. Just my 2 cents


----------



## LVoeletters

Can someone guide me in the right direction if I am trying to purchase a love ring preloved? Never done it before and don't know what type of markings to look for. If someone has a picture of the inside of their ring and feels comfortable can you please pm me? Or does anyone know of a site "guide" to authenticating Cartier rings? I was trying to compare t to my bangle but it's one line versus the two lines I keep seeing on the rings. Are the Japanese brand sellers legit? Thanks everyone


----------



## rebeccalouise

girls i cannot contain my excitement - i am going to cartier TOMORROW to get my love bracelet! i am sitting at work so so excited. counting down the hours! i keep picturing it on my wrist, it feels like i have been waiting for so long. santa's coming early this year yeh!


----------



## melissadelag12

rebeccalouise said:


> girls i cannot contain my excitement - i am going to cartier TOMORROW to get my love bracelet! i am sitting at work so so excited. counting down the hours! i keep picturing it on my wrist, it feels like i have been waiting for so long. santa's coming early this year yeh!



Yaaayy congratulations!! Can't wait to see mod pics!!


----------



## pupee

bougainvillier said:


> The YG cable DY with diamonds must pair so well with the 4D YD LOVE! You would be very happy with that choice. If you have small wrists as I do, visit the kids section. The kids large is actually pretty big - between 16 and 17 for LOVE I think. And they offer more slim designs, which I adore
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. They don't? Is there an online store you can order from ?



sorry to reply you so late. i want to try on the real thing before buying.
i found 2 shops address at DY website listed for HKG but when i was there for holiday the shops had already closed down. quite disappointed.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> Can someone guide me in the right direction if I am trying to purchase a love ring preloved? Never done it before and don't know what type of markings to look for. If someone has a picture of the inside of their ring and feels comfortable can you please pm me? Or does anyone know of a site "guide" to authenticating Cartier rings? I was trying to compare t to my bangle but it's one line versus the two lines I keep seeing on the rings. Are the Japanese brand sellers legit? Thanks everyone


 
I will take pics of the inside of my rings and send you a PM later when I get off from work.


----------



## phillj12

rebeccalouise said:


> girls i cannot contain my excitement - i am going to cartier TOMORROW to get my love bracelet! i am sitting at work so so excited. counting down the hours! i keep picturing it on my wrist, it feels like i have been waiting for so long. santa's coming early this year yeh!




Congrats! How fun!!


----------



## LovEmAll

rebeccalouise said:


> girls i cannot contain my excitement - i am going to cartier TOMORROW to get my love bracelet! i am sitting at work so so excited. counting down the hours! i keep picturing it on my wrist, it feels like i have been waiting for so long. santa's coming early this year yeh!




Congrats!!!!!!!   Post pics!!!!  Can't wait to see it


----------



## rebeccalouise

Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!


----------



## Chanelconvert

Congratulations! It looks perfect on you.


----------



## CATEYES

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830997
> View attachment 2830998
> View attachment 2831000
> View attachment 2831001



Really is perfect fit and gold looks beautiful on your skin tone. Congrats!


----------



## pupee

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!



So pretty! Im happy for you. Enjoy wearing it. What size u get?


----------



## melissadelag12

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830997
> View attachment 2830998
> View attachment 2831000
> View attachment 2831001



So beautiful!! Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## erinrose

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830997
> View attachment 2830998
> View attachment 2831000
> View attachment 2831001


Looks great, congrats!


----------



## allure244

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830997
> View attachment 2830998
> View attachment 2831000
> View attachment 2831001



Gorgeous! Congrats on your new love bracelet


----------



## LovEmAll

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830997
> View attachment 2830998
> View attachment 2831000
> View attachment 2831001




Congrats!  It's perfect &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## einseine

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830997
> View attachment 2830998
> View attachment 2831000
> View attachment 2831001



Congrats!&#12288;&#12288;It's beautiful!&#12288;&#12288;Love your e-ring, too!&#12288;&#12288;&#65327;&#65358; some people, YG looks really great.  Not on me...


----------



## Lots love

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830997
> View attachment 2830998
> View attachment 2831000
> View attachment 2831001




Congratulations I love the picture at Cartier store very nice idea looks amazing on you &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## sapnadileesh

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830997
> View attachment 2830998
> View attachment 2831000
> View attachment 2831001



Hi could you let us know what is the size of the bracelet...it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## raspoid

Thanks ladies for all your inputs on the LOVE necklace vs. the Cartier Solitaire necklace.

Took the plunge with the YG LOVE necklace with diamonds and it is amazing 

I don't want to take it off!!! Wondering if it will hold up to daily wear.....thoughts?

Thanks again!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

erinrose said:


> Looks great, congrats!





allure244 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats on your new love bracelet





LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  It's perfect &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





einseine said:


> Congrats!&#12288;&#12288;It's beautiful!&#12288;&#12288;Love your e-ring, too!&#12288;&#12288;&#65327;&#65358; some people, YG looks really great.  Not on me...





Lots love said:


> Congratulations I love the picture at Cartier store very nice idea looks amazing on you &#128150;&#128150;





sapnadileesh said:


> Hi could you let us know what is the size of the bracelet...it looks beautiful on you.



thank you girls! i am over the moon. 
I got the size 16. I was tossing up between the 17, but it sat too low on my palm which would have annoyed me. So happy i got the smaller size! i do have very small wrists though.


----------



## rebeccalouise

melissadelag12 said:


> So beautiful!! Congratulations and enjoy!!





pupee said:


> So pretty! Im happy for you. Enjoy wearing it. What size u get?





CATEYES said:


> Really is perfect fit and gold looks beautiful on your skin tone. Congrats!





Chanelconvert said:


> Congratulations! It looks perfect on you.



thank you!!  I love yellow gold.


----------



## bougainvillier

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830997
> View attachment 2830998
> View attachment 2831000
> View attachment 2831001




Congratulations. You wear it so well! And plain YG is a great choice!! Enjoy!


----------



## rebeccalouise

Hi girls,
When i got my bracelet on Saturday, all i got with it was the box, screwdriver and a printed paper receipt.
Was i supposed to get anything else? Like a certificate of authenticity?
I remember when i purchased my Trinity ring in Tokyo, i got a little certificate in a little red folder.
Im worried that the SA has forgotten to give me everything!

Thanks!


----------



## Nymf

Yes you normally get a certificate!


----------



## erinrose

rebeccalouise said:


> Hi girls,
> When i got my bracelet on Saturday, all i got with it was the box, screwdriver and a printed paper receipt.
> Was i supposed to get anything else? Like a certificate of authenticity?
> I remember when i purchased my Trinity ring in Tokyo, i got a little certificate in a little red folder.
> Im worried that the SA has forgotten to give me everything!
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you definitely get an authenticity card stamped with the serial number that´s inside of your bracelet. I also got two booklets, one about how to care for the products and the other on how to technically put on the love.


----------



## saramara

rebeccalouise said:


> Here we go! I'm so happy, I love it so much. It fits perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830997
> View attachment 2830998
> View attachment 2831000
> View attachment 2831001



Wow, stunning!!!!

I have the same love bracelet, mine is more than three years old and I´ve never wanted to take it off.

By the way, last saturday I got an early Christmas present, the red gold rainbow Love ring. I am over the moon!!! It´s beautiful worn with the bracelet or alone in the other hand. I´ll try to post a picture for you ladies later.


----------



## emma4ever

here are my new loves


----------



## erinrose

emma4ever said:


> here are my new loves


Those are stunning on you!


----------



## cartier_love

emma4ever said:


> here are my new loves


 
WOW, LOVE THEM! I love the pave loves


----------



## rebeccalouise

erinrose said:


> Yes you definitely get an authenticity card stamped with the serial number that´s inside of your bracelet. I also got two booklets, one about how to care for the products and the other on how to technically put on the love.




Wow well I never got any of that! I've emailed him, hopefully I hear back from him soon. I think my SA was half a sleep to be honest. When he was putting my bracelet on, he kept trying to screw one of the pretend engraved screws, not the actual screw! I was thinking, eeek your going to scratch it!


----------



## Tiare

Hi all, 

Just checking in to hear about the issue with the screws coming loose on newer LOVE bracelets. We just purchased my Tiffany wedding band, and the next step is to order my fiance's LOVE ring and a bracelet for myself.

The only thing holding me back is the fear of the screws coming loose and falling off. Has anyone had problems with theirs recently?


----------



## bougainvillier

rebeccalouise said:


> Wow well I never got any of that! I've emailed him, hopefully I hear back from him soon. I think my SA was half a sleep to be honest. When he was putting my bracelet on, he kept trying to screw one of the pretend engraved screws, not the actual screw! I was thinking, eeek your going to scratch it!



Oh wow! I would have been really not nice if my SA does that. Which boutique is this?


----------



## 6310254

Tiare said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just checking in to hear about the issue with the screws coming loose on newer LOVE bracelets. We just purchased my Tiffany wedding band, and the next step is to order my fiance's LOVE ring and a bracelet for myself.
> 
> The only thing holding me back is the fear of the screws coming loose and falling off. Has anyone had problems with theirs recently?



I got mine not too long ago. Only one of the screws got a bit loose after 2 weeks of wearing, but it wasn't any close to falling off.


----------



## Tiare

6310254 said:


> I got mine not too long ago. Only one of the screws got a bit loose after 2 weeks of wearing, but it wasn't any close to falling off.



Did you have it put on at the store, or did you do it yourself?


----------



## 6310254

Tiare said:


> Did you have it put on at the store, or did you do it yourself?



I put it on myself


----------



## Tiare

6310254 said:


> I put it on myself



Thanks for the feedback. Has it only gotten loose the one time? Sorry for the million questions


----------



## melissadelag12

emma4ever said:


> here are my new loves



Beautiful!! I love the pave one! Congratulations


----------



## bougainvillier

emma4ever said:


> here are my new loves




Stunning! Congrats.


----------



## LovEmAll

emma4ever said:


> here are my new loves




I think I just fainted!   Absolutely stunning!  Congratulations &#128522;


----------



## Suzie

emma4ever said:


> here are my new loves



I think I just fainted, absolutely stunning!


----------



## 6310254

Tiare said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Has it only gotten loose the one time? Sorry for the million questions



So far just that once and it was only with one of the screws


----------



## sangheraa

Hi ladies, I just have a quick question - I was planning on treating myself to a love bracelet and love ring in WG, this will be my first Cartier purchase ... so, can I expect to just walk in and for them to have plenty in stock? Or will I have to wait a few weeks/months?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hi ladies, I posted in the Authenticate thread but it doesn't seem to get much traffic, so I just wondered if someone could give me their thoughts on this Love ring in YG on Ebay? I have actually bought and received it (today) - the markings look legit to me but it would be great to have another opinion before I go ahead and confirm receipt/leave feedback as there is an option to return it if necessary. TIA 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331202211368?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lharding

Tiare said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just checking in to hear about the issue with the screws coming loose on newer LOVE bracelets. We just purchased my Tiffany wedding band, and the next step is to order my fiance's LOVE ring and a bracelet for myself.
> 
> The only thing holding me back is the fear of the screws coming loose and falling off. Has anyone had problems with theirs recently?



I have both new (2 years) and old (4 years) design Loves. No issues with loose screws on either.  

Good luck and look forward to seeing your reveal!


----------



## Lharding

Sad news about Cartier Naples, FL....the boutique is scheduled to close on 12/31/2014.


----------



## Tiare

Lharding said:


> I have both new (2 years) and old (4 years) design Loves. No issues with loose screws on either.
> 
> Good luck and look forward to seeing your reveal!



Me too 

Now I need to decide if I am getting the plain WG or with diamonds. Any opinions? My fiance says the price difference is not that much and to go for the diamonds, but, I feel like it takes away from the "screw" look - which is what drew us to the design in the first place.


----------



## Lharding

Tiare said:


> Me too
> 
> Now I need to decide if I am getting the plain WG or with diamonds. Any opinions? My fiance says the price difference is not that much and to go for the diamonds, but, I feel like it takes away from the "screw" look - which is what drew us to the design in the first place.



I like diamonds!  Diamonds do not take away the screw look.  Are you aware the WG diamond Loves have a protective coating?


----------



## allure244

sangheraa said:


> Hi ladies, I just have a quick question - I was planning on treating myself to a love bracelet and love ring in WG, this will be my first Cartier purchase ... so, can I expect to just walk in and for them to have plenty in stock? Or will I have to wait a few weeks/months?



It depends. They don't usually have all the sizes on hand. I was lucky they had exactly what I wanted at the boutique when I was ready to purchase - plain yellow gold love bracelet size 17. However when I wanted to purchase two love rings for my parents they didn't have either of their sizes in stock. They were available in the company and we had to wait a week or two? for the rings to be brought in. 

Hopefully you'll get lucky! But even if they don't have your sizes in stock it's nice to try stuff on to
figure out your size. For example even if they don't have the WG love bracelet in your size maybe they will have another color in stock that you can try on for size.


----------



## nexiv

Could anyone please tell me how wide the love is in mm please. I don't mean the diameter of it for your wrist, I mean the actual surface of it. Thank you!


----------



## bougainvillier

nexiv said:


> Could anyone please tell me how wide the love is in mm please. I don't mean the diameter of it for your wrist, I mean the actual surface of it. Thank you!



6mm


----------



## nexiv

bougainvillier said:


> 6mm


Thank you!


----------



## sangheraa

allure244 said:


> It depends. They don't usually have all the sizes on hand. I was lucky they had exactly what I wanted at the boutique when I was ready to purchase - plain yellow gold love bracelet size 17. However when I wanted to purchase two love rings for my parents they didn't have either of their sizes in stock. They were available in the company and we had to wait a week or two? for the rings to be brought in.
> 
> Hopefully you'll get lucky! But even if they don't have your sizes in stock it's nice to try stuff on to
> figure out your size. For example even if they don't have the WG love bracelet in your size maybe they will have another color in stock that you can try on for size.



Thank you so much, I feel so silly, on the weekend I was at Yorkdale Mall (Toronto) and passed right by Cartier thinking I'll come back after Christmas - I should have just gone in that day, now I'm going to try to make the trip out there on Friday - the anticipation is giving me anxiety


----------



## perleegirl

Lharding said:


> I like diamonds!  Diamonds do not take away the screw look.  Are you aware the WG diamond Loves have a protective coating?


I have the W/G with 4 diamonds and love it. I think the diamonds fem it up some. The 4 diamond version doesn't really take away from the original design. It's a nice balance.


----------



## baglvr2012

Lharding said:


> I like diamonds!  Diamonds do not take away the screw look.  Are you aware the WG diamond Loves have a protective coating?


 
Hello Lharding,
What is the protective coating you are referring to and do you know if the YG also has this protective coating? I'm really wanting the 4-diamond YG love but I have read that it scratches easily and over time, it will get really scratched up.


----------



## allure244

sangheraa said:


> Thank you so much, I feel so silly, on the weekend I was at Yorkdale Mall (Toronto) and passed right by Cartier thinking I'll come back after Christmas - I should have just gone in that day, now I'm going to try to make the trip out there on Friday - the anticipation is giving me anxiety




The wait will be worth it! I went to Cartier several times before I could decide what to get between the cuff and the bracelet. There was even a price increase or two before I finally got my bracelet but I definitely cherish it since I had been thinking about it for so long.


----------



## rengb6

baglvr2012 said:


> Hello Lharding,
> What is the protective coating you are referring to and do you know if the YG also has this protective coating? I'm really wanting the 4-diamond YG love but I have read that it scratches easily and over time, it will get really scratched up.



They are rhodium plated to make the gold look more like platinum. The YG does not have this plating and sadly the EG without diamonds doesn't have it either.


----------



## rebeccalouise

bougainvillier said:


> Oh wow! I would have been really not nice if my SA does that. Which boutique is this?


This is the boutique on the Gold Coast in Australia. Its ok now, the SA express posted to me the missing booklets and the authenticity card! Cant believe they forgot to give me all that.


----------



## Chanelconvert

rebeccalouise said:


> This is the boutique on the Gold Coast in Australia. Its ok now, the SA express posted to me the missing booklets and the authenticity card! Cant believe they forgot to give me all that.



Oh my god! They are hopeless there. I've asked for the sapphire stud earrings, and they don't know what I'm talking about. They even insinuated that I could be talking about a fake. I have to look it up on my phone and show it to them.


----------



## JLR223

My husband got me a yg love bracelet for Christmas. I'm super excited and thrilled, but curious to know if cartier is still having problems with their bracelets unscrewing. Can anyone share their experiences with their love bracelets? Thanks


----------



## svirk

Hi everyone I've been reading this forum for months I'd say almost a year (including the old love bracelet thread.) I got my love bracelet in August but I haven't posted anything yet, so here it is my first love!! I'm in love with it and so grateful to have recieved it from my grandparents. The picture of the engravement on the inside reads Nani  2014  Nana. This means grandma and grampa in Punjabi (it actually specifically means my moms parents, I call my dads parents different names entirely.)


----------



## svirk

Excuse me for being such a newbie I'm not sure how to add multiple attachments to one post so here's another photo


----------



## svirk

JLR223 I've had mine on since August with no problems, I've been back to the boutique a few times to make other purchases and my SA has check my screws every time, they haven't loosened. I also wore it while surfing on a vacation, I've worn it to the gym. I was really scared of losing it after reading some horror stories on here but my SA assured me that as long as I checked the screws and wasn't constantly removing the bracelet and then putting it back on it should be fine. He said if removed all the time the grooves can be worn down. My best friend has had hers for over a year and she wasn't gentle with it at all. She's removed it numerous times and she's had no problems either. I'd really reccomend getting insurance, it's something I haven't done yet either but it's on the top of my to do list. It'll really help get rid of  a lot of the fear of losing the bracelet. Do any of you ladies have a recommendiation for an insurance agency in Canada that ensures valuables (not on a home rider.) I'm looking for an independt clause I still live with my parents and my dad doesn't want anything else on our home rider. I also want the bracelet insured for the full value.


----------



## cartier_love

Does anyone know if they will Rhodium plate a plain WG love bracelet?


----------



## erinrose

cartier_love said:


> Does anyone know if they will Rhodium plate a plain WG love bracelet?


 Don´t think they do. That´s why it looks very grey.


----------



## erinrose

I´m looking at a pre-owned ring and it has the stamp 1 TD and a star next to the 1. Anyone know if the real ones can have this?


----------



## ksadowski

svirk said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading this forum for months I'd say almost a year (including the old love bracelet thread.) I got my love bracelet in August but I haven't posted anything yet, so here it is my first love!! I'm in love with it and so grateful to have recieved it from my grandparents. The picture of the engravement on the inside reads Nani  2014  Nana. This means grandma and grampa in Punjabi (it actually specifically means my moms parents, I call my dads parents different names entirely.)




This is beautiful and so meaningful. You're a lucky girl!


----------



## JLR223

Thanks Svirk for sharing your experience. It puts my mind at ease and I can't wait to wear my bracelet during the holidays. I agree about getting the bracelet insured as well for added security. I'll look into that. 

For any Love bracelet owners, is it hard putting the bracelet on by yourself?


----------



## JLR223

And Svirk, your bracelet looks beautiful on you. Hope you wear it in good health. I love the meaning behind your bracelet.  Your grandparents sure love and adore you


----------



## Babsiegirl

JLR223 said:


> Thanks Svirk for sharing your experience. It puts my mind at ease and I can't wait to wear my bracelet during the holidays. I agree about getting the bracelet insured as well for added security. I'll look into that.
> 
> For any Love bracelet owners, is it hard putting the bracelet on by yourself?




I put mine on by myself all the time. Put bottom half on and rest it on your thigh, put top half on and screw one side at a time!!!


----------



## cozystitches

svirk said:


> Do any of you ladies have a recommendiation for an insurance agency in Canada that ensures valuables (not on a home rider.) I'm looking for an independt clause I still live with my parents and my dad doesn't want anything else on our home rider. I also want the bracelet insured for the full value.



I'm not in Canada and unfortunately I don't have a LOVE (I do have a Trinity band that I love ), however I do have insurance.  Check out Jeweler's Mutual (or Perfect Circle I think they changed their name).  I have them and am happy with them.


----------



## perleegirl

I have Jewelers Mutual also. My insurance company recommended them.


----------



## KensingtonUK

perleegirl said:


> I have Jewelers Mutual also. My insurance company recommended them.




Ditto. I have them as well. Never had to put in a claim yet. Knock on wood.  But my mum had to use them on her vintage diamond ring because somehow the diamond cracked and since it was a rare cut, they actually upgraded her with a better clarity and cut


----------



## blumster

svirk said:


> Excuse me for being such a newbie I'm not sure how to add multiple attachments to one post so here's another photo



I'm so happy for you-it looks just stunning on your wrist.  Enjoy it and wear it in good health!


----------



## uhpharm01

svirk said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading this forum for months I'd say almost a year (including the old love bracelet thread.) I got my love bracelet in August but I haven't posted anything yet, so here it is my first love!! I'm in love with it and so grateful to have recieved it from my grandparents. The picture of the engravement on the inside reads Nani  2014  Nana. This means grandma and grampa in Punjabi (it actually specifically means my moms parents, I call my dads parents different names entirely.)



Congrats. Lovely nail polish color. What is color and brand name is your nail
Polish color ?

Thank you.


----------



## Dhalia

Hey ladies!

I've had the YG cuff love bracelet in size 16 for 2 years now and I've had to take it off during both pregnancies as it's too uncomfortable when I have a lot of water retention. I miss wearing it a lot so I decided to go ahead and invest in another...the one with the screws. I got a size 17 PG love and matched it with a PG diamond wedding band. 

So I have a few questions. 1) Do you keep your love on 24/7? The cuff is easy to take off so I never kept it on for showers, manicures, sleep, etc. But obviously this one is different. I've only taken it off once since buying it but after putting it back on in the morning I decided it was just too much trouble and I'd keep it on. I've had a massage while wearing it once and worried that the oil would damage it. Also what about working out, cooking, etc? Is it really okay to keep it on all the time? 

My other question is, do you ever pair it with other bracelets? I'm looking to purchase something dainty and small to wear on the same wrist that I wear my love. Maybe the van cleef & arpels butterfly bracelet? I haven't seen it in person but it's yellow gold...would yellow gold and pink gold colors clash? I already wear my white gold engagement ring/wedding bands on my other hand with a steel datejust. Worried about my arms/hands looking a bit too colorful. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Caz71

My yg cuff has arrived. !!! I cant have it till layby is over (3 months)&#128517;


----------



## svirk

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats. Lovely nail polish color. What is color and brand name is your nail
> Polish color ?
> 
> Thank you.



Sorry I'm not sure of the exact colour I only know that its shellac gel polish, I had them done so I don't have the colour to check. 

Thank you everyone!! I had read some reviews about Jewelers Mutual that made me second guess using them but I think I'm going to go ahead and insure it with them. I'm going to Mexico at the end of the month and I don't want to wear my bracelet unless its insured.


----------



## svirk

Dhalia said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've had the YG cuff love bracelet in size 16 for 2 years now and I've had to take it off during both pregnancies as it's too uncomfortable when I have a lot of water retention. I miss wearing it a lot so I decided to go ahead and invest in another...the one with the screws. I got a size 17 PG love and matched it with a PG diamond wedding band.
> 
> So I have a few questions. 1) Do you keep your love on 24/7? The cuff is easy to take off so I never kept it on for showers, manicures, sleep, etc. But obviously this one is different. I've only taken it off once since buying it but after putting it back on in the morning I decided it was just too much trouble and I'd keep it on. I've had a massage while wearing it once and worried that the oil would damage it. Also what about working out, cooking, etc? Is it really okay to keep it on all the time?
> 
> My other question is, do you ever pair it with other bracelets? I'm looking to purchase something dainty and small to wear on the same wrist that I wear my love. Maybe the van cleef & arpels butterfly bracelet? I haven't seen it in person but it's yellow gold...would yellow gold and pink gold colors clash? I already wear my white gold engagement ring/wedding bands on my other hand with a steel datejust. Worried about my arms/hands looking a bit too colorful. What do you ladies think?



You should definitely keep it on 24/7, it's not meant to be taken off constantly. My SA told me that the screws can be worn down if you remove it and put it back on too much. I've gone surfing with mine, been to the spa, and worked out with it and mine is okay. It does get tiny scratches on it because its on 24/7 but they're really inevitable. It's actually quite hard for other substances to damage 18K gold, the one thing I'd be careful with is the halogen family. Chlorine's a halogen and it can damage gold, be careful if your cleaning with bleach. I think that the rose gold and yellow look really good together! I personally don't stack bracelets with my love because I try and prevent scratches as much as I can. I noticed that when wearing dainty bracelets beside it, my love would get scuffed up. But I do think the love looks amazing stacked if you can stand the scratches. I love the VCA vintage alhambra bracelets stacked with the love bracelet


----------



## EMR0329

Hey guys! I was just wondering if anyone has taken their silk cords from their charity or trinity and put it on a love ring? I had no idea people could switch out the colors so im curious thanks!


----------



## pereisu

Hello ladies,

A question for those of you who are nurses.  Can you wear the Love to work? I just graduated from nursing school and I would like to purchase the Love bracelet but I'm afraid that I will not be able to wear it once I start working as a nurse.  I know you can remove the cuff version but I really would like to get the bangle.

I hope someone can advise me on this.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## sparkle7

I have a friend that's a nurse and she wears a bracelet her husband gave her 15 years ago every day to work. She works inpatient unit giving direct patient care. She's been a nurse 18 years and she says she never takes bracelet off. I guess it would depend if you don't mind it getting scratched or  dirty


----------



## gagabag

It depends on what type a nurse you are - if you end up a theater nurse that requires scrubbing for aseptic procedures, then no as it's going to be cumbersome screwing it on and off. But if you end up as a ward nurse, then that should be fine. Congrats!


----------



## perleegirl

Merry Christmas week!!!:santawave::santawave::santawave:
So... what's on everybody's Cartier Christmas wish list?


----------



## islandchick

I don't wear anything that I can't afford to loose/get damaged to the hospital. Bangles/bracelets are a PITA for me with all the scrubbing that I have to do and ofcourse there is always the possibility of getting robbed since the hospital I work at isn't in the greatest of areas. 
On the other hand, I've seen fellow medical students/residents wear bangles/bracelets that I don't think I could wear while working so imo only you know what will work for you and if you can wear it on a daily basis


----------



## pereisu

sparkle7 said:


> I have a friend that's a nurse and she wears a bracelet her husband gave her 15 years ago every day to work. She works inpatient unit giving direct patient care. She's been a nurse 18 years and she says she never takes bracelet off. I guess it would depend if you don't mind it getting scratched or  dirty




Thank you for sharing! That's encouraging &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## pereisu

gagabag said:


> It depends on what type a nurse you are - if you end up a theater nurse that requires scrubbing for aseptic procedures, then no as it's going to be cumbersome screwing it on and off. But if you end up as a ward nurse, then that should be fine. Congrats!




As I'm just starting out my nursing career I will most likely end up working on the ward for quite a while.  The OR does appeal to me for the future though so something to think about... Thank you!!


----------



## pereisu

islandchick said:


> I don't wear anything that I can't afford to loose/get damaged to the hospital. Bangles/bracelets are a PITA for me with all the scrubbing that I have to do and ofcourse there is always the possibility of getting robbed since the hospital I work at isn't in the greatest of areas.
> On the other hand, I've seen fellow medical students/residents wear bangles/bracelets that I don't think I could wear while working so imo only you know what will work for you and if you can wear it on a daily basis




I'm not so much worried about losing it as it will be tightly screwed onto my wrist for dear life ;0).  I was more concerned about infection control issues/policies at hospitals. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Can someone give me their opinion on this Love ring in YG? I bought it from Ebay and still have a window to return if necessary


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Another angle:


----------



## erinrose

perleegirl said:


> Merry Christmas week!!!:santawave::santawave::santawave:
> So... what's on everybody's Cartier Christmas wish list?


Merry christmas! I´m getting the mini love ring in white gold, so excited!


----------



## melissadelag12

Dhalia said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've had the YG cuff love bracelet in size 16 for 2 years now and I've had to take it off during both pregnancies as it's too uncomfortable when I have a lot of water retention. I miss wearing it a lot so I decided to go ahead and invest in another...the one with the screws. I got a size 17 PG love and matched it with a PG diamond wedding band.
> 
> So I have a few questions. 1) Do you keep your love on 24/7? The cuff is easy to take off so I never kept it on for showers, manicures, sleep, etc. But obviously this one is different. I've only taken it off once since buying it but after putting it back on in the morning I decided it was just too much trouble and I'd keep it on. I've had a massage while wearing it once and worried that the oil would damage it. Also what about working out, cooking, etc? Is it really okay to keep it on all the time?
> 
> My other question is, do you ever pair it with other bracelets? I'm looking to purchase something dainty and small to wear on the same wrist that I wear my love. Maybe the van cleef & arpels butterfly bracelet? I haven't seen it in person but it's yellow gold...would yellow gold and pink gold colors clash? I already wear my white gold engagement ring/wedding bands on my other hand with a steel datejust. Worried about my arms/hands looking a bit too colorful. What do you ladies think?



I wear mine 24/7! That includes working out (I do a Bootcamp/Insanity workout four times a week), showering, manicures etc.! I've never had a problem with it during my daily routine. I read on another thread about wearing a sweatband over it while working out so I started doing that and it's been great because the bracelet is protected while lifting weights. 

I looooove mixing metals (I have a 4Dia YG), so idc if my hands look "colorful". I think that at the end of the day that is really about personal style, but IMO mixed metals can look really beautiful.


----------



## melissadelag12

perleegirl said:


> Merry Christmas week!!!:santawave::santawave::santawave:
> So... what's on everybody's Cartier Christmas wish list?



Merry Christmas to you! :santawave::xtree:
There's plenty on my Cartier wish list :giggles: .. A BB, a Tank Solo, a Love ring, WG JUC, JUC ring.. Plenty of options for Santa to choose from


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> My yg cuff has arrived. !!! I cant have it till layby is over (3 months)&#128517;


Yay! You´ll love it!


----------



## pukasonqo

in oz RNs are not supposed to wear any jewellery from elbows down for infection control purposes, if you need to do an aseptic scrub for purposes of wound dressing, wouldn't the love get on the way?
having said that, seems that the policy is not really enforced as i see colleagues with rings, watches, fake nails, nail polish...
it also depends in the ward you work at or if you work in a more administrative capacity


----------



## lovequality

I'm in the medical filed and I used to be an RN...congrats on becoming a nurse! When I worked as an RN We were not allowed to wear any jewelry except  an engagement ring. Specially if you will be placed in NICU you might want to wait and see the policy of your employer. Hope all the best and thank you for choosing to be a nurse!


----------



## Dhalia

Thank you ladies for your reassurance. 

I actually did go into VCA to try the bracelets and they look perfect. But I think it's too early for me to stack lol. I'll let it accumulate some scratches first. 

I should take a pic of the cuff with the bangle. I've cleaned up the cuff recently and it looks lovely!


----------



## Chanelconvert

I'm an undergrad nurse but I would never wear the love bracelet in the ward. I'm not working yet but I know that theatre/post-op/recovery is where I want to be. Only because it will get into contact that things you don't even want to know. And only a good scrubbing would ensure its cleanliness but you don't really want to put strong chemicals with your love. It was the deciding factor for me when I finally bought my bracelet. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## materialgurl

I don't wear mine all the time mainly cuz I don't like have jewelry on me all the time. But this month I've been wearing it everyday due to xmas parties. I work in mental health so I don't come into contact with touching patients too much. Good luck!


----------



## Suzie

Caz71 said:


> My yg cuff has arrived. !!! I cant have it till layby is over (3 months)&#128517;



Congrats, the 3 month wait will be tough!


----------



## melissadelag12

Dhalia said:


> Thank you ladies for your reassurance.
> 
> I actually did go into VCA to try the bracelets and they look perfect. But I think it's too early for me to stack lol. I'll let it accumulate some scratches first.
> 
> I should take a pic of the cuff with the bangle. I've cleaned up the cuff recently and it looks lovely!



Yes do take mod pics!! Dying to see the combo


----------



## phillj12

I'm not a nurse but after reading these, sounds like the cuff is the way to go. The Love is a pain to take on and off all the time so would be a bummer to have to resort to that at some point. Good luck and congrats on becoming a nurse!


----------



## HauteMama

In the hospital my DS was in, no jewelry from the elbows down was allowed in the NICU, either for nurses or visitors. As far as other areas, I have several friends who are nurses and they mostly agree that they would not want to wear any jewelry to work due to sanitary issues and having to scrub said jewelry on a daily basis.


----------



## pereisu

pukasonqo said:


> in oz RNs are not supposed to wear any jewellery from elbows down for infection control purposes, if you need to do an aseptic scrub for purposes of wound dressing, wouldn't the love get on the way?
> having said that, seems that the policy is not really enforced as i see colleagues with rings, watches, fake nails, nail polish...
> it also depends in the ward you work at or if you work in a more administrative capacity




Very good points! I do share your thoughts concerns.  I considering the cuff as an alternative.  Thank you!


----------



## pereisu

lovequality said:


> I'm in the medical filed and I used to be an RN...congrats on becoming a nurse! When I worked as an RN We were not allowed to wear any jewelry except  an engagement ring. Specially if you will be placed in NICU you might want to wait and see the policy of your employer. Hope all the best and thank you for choosing to be a nurse!




Thank you!  So grateful for your advice and that of other RNs.  Happy holidays!


----------



## pereisu

Chanelconvert said:


> I'm an undergrad nurse but I would never wear the love bracelet in the ward. I'm not working yet but I know that theatre/post-op/recovery is where I want to be. Only because it will get into contact that things you don't even want to know. And only a good scrubbing would ensure its cleanliness but you don't really want to put strong chemicals with your love. It was the deciding factor for me when I finally bought my bracelet. Good luck with whatever you decide.




So you did get the Love then? If so do you plan on taking off for work in the future? Or did you decide on the cuff? Thank you


----------



## pereisu

materialgurl said:


> I don't wear mine all the time mainly cuz I don't like have jewelry on me all the time. But this month I've been wearing it everyday due to xmas parties. I work in mental health so I don't come into contact with touching patients too much. Good luck!




I heard that taking it on and off will damage the screw system.  Have tou had any issues? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pereisu

phillj12 said:


> I'm not a nurse but after reading these, sounds like the cuff is the way to go. The Love is a pain to take on and off all the time so would be a bummer to have to resort to that at some point. Good luck and congrats on becoming a nurse!




Yes, I'm starting to accept that the cuff is indeed the way to go for an RN.  Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## pereisu

HauteMama said:


> In the hospital my DS was in, no jewelry from the elbows down was allowed in the NICU, either for nurses or visitors. As far as other areas, I have several friends who are nurses and they mostly agree that they would not want to wear any jewelry to work due to sanitary issues and having to scrub said jewelry on a daily basis.




This seems to be the consensus indeed.  So glad I decided to ask before pulling the trigger! Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## Chanelconvert

pereisu said:


> So you did get the Love then? If so do you plan on taking off for work in the future? Or did you decide on the cuff? Thank you



Hi pereisu. Yes, I've got the cuff. As much as I love the bangle, I couldn't justify it. I'm really glad that I did and I plan on buying another cuff (very distant) future. But having said that, one of our clever member bought a big one so that she can slide it in and off her hands. Good luck deciding.


----------



## skyqueen

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi pereisu. Yes, I've got the cuff. As much as I love the bangle, I couldn't justify it. I'm really glad that I did and I plan on buying another cuff (very distant) future. But having said that, one of our clever member bought a big one so that she can slide it in and off her hands. Good luck deciding.


Great idea!
Personally I like the cuff!


----------



## materialgurl

Not really, I will literally go months without wearing it though, I've only had it for 3 years.


----------



## rengb6

My dentist wears one and I plan to continue wearing mine through medical school. I've also seen many nurses in the ER where I work wearing large bangles, so I guess it depends on where you work. But if you buy the bracelet in a size larger you can slide it up your arm and out of the way. My size 16 sits 4 inches above my wrist and is easily hidden beneath sleeves.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

I've been a RN for 10 years and never taken off my love bracelet. I also work with girls with them and we are all fine! Inpatient and outpatient. I don't wear my engagement/wedding ring though... Too many gloves coming on and off I wouldn't want to lose it!


----------



## Caz71

Suzie said:


> Congrats, the 3 month wait will be tough!



Hubby trying to get 6 months. They were hesitant but said ok if we do regular payments!


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Hubby trying to get 6 months. They were hesitant but said ok if we do regular payments!


The layaway is a great option, so wish I had that option where I am. I´d buy the whole damn store if I has that much time to pay it off


----------



## pereisu

BlondeAndOrange said:


> I've been a RN for 10 years and never taken off my love bracelet. I also work with girls with them and we are all fine! Inpatient and outpatient. I don't wear my engagement/wedding ring though... Too many gloves coming on and off I wouldn't want to lose it!




Thank you for sharing this! I've been considering the cuff for a couple of days but just not as excited about the cuff as I am about the bangle so I was about to just give up on the Love altogether.  Happy holidays!


----------



## erinrose

Merry christmas eve! Here´s my stack for today.


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> Merry christmas eve! Here´s my stack for today.



Nice... is the bracelet two rings love new?


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Nice... is the bracelet two rings love new?


Thanks! Not really I got it this summer. It was the first Cartier bracelet I got, kind of like a entry level piece.


----------



## melissadelag12

erinrose said:


> Merry christmas eve! Here´s my stack for today.



Beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## neenabengal

HauteMama said:


> In the hospital my DS was in, no jewelry from the elbows down was allowed in the NICU, either for nurses or visitors. As far as other areas, I have several friends who are nurses and they mostly agree that they would not want to wear any jewelry to work due to sanitary issues and having to scrub said jewelry on a daily basis.



+1.  I work for the NHS in the UK and even though I am not a nurse or medical professional and I do not even work in a clinical area (I am a manager) the policy in my work is that I would fail my hand washing audit if I wore a watch and anything other than a wedding ring. 

If I was you, I wouldnt risk buying a love bracelet that you cant take off.  

I do have a Love cuff and wear that on a daily basis but it quickly comes off in a flash if I have to do any handwashing audits


----------



## Dhalia

erinrose said:


> Merry christmas eve! Here´s my stack for today.



Beautiful


----------



## ldldb

hi everyone! i have been debating this question in my head for a few months and now hope some of you can give me some clarity. i currently have a rose gold JuC and a plain rose gold love bracelet. i would like to add a third bracelet before the next price hike. so, which should i get: rg love with 4 diamonds or JuC with diamond tips? eventually i would like to have all four but i think i should only get one more for now... question is, which one? i had really wanted the love with pink sapphires but they no longer make those (just the ring apparently). thanks for any advice and happy holidays!!


----------



## Dhalia

ldldb said:


> hi everyone! i have been debating this question in my head for a few months and now hope some of you can give me some clarity. i currently have a rose gold JuC and a plain rose gold love bracelet. i would like to add a third bracelet before the next price hike. so, which should i get: rg love with 4 diamonds or JuC with diamond tips? eventually i would like to have all four but i think i should only get one more for now... question is, which one? i had really wanted the love with pink sapphires but they no longer make those (just the ring apparently). thanks for any advice and happy holidays!!



Tough choice as both very beautiful. I think since you're planning to get both eventually just get whichever your heart desires right this moment. Also, why not yellow gold? In my case I love both yellow and rose in terms of cartier bracelets so i love them both equally hehe. Sorry if I wasn't much help!


----------



## Dhalia

Here's a pic of my YG size 16 cuff and PG size 17 bangle. You could tell the cuff was loved and not babied at all. It's this scratched up when I could take it off at night etc. I wonder how scratched my bangle will look in 2 years?


----------



## Dhalia

Oops...here's the pic.


----------



## erinrose

ldldb said:


> hi everyone! i have been debating this question in my head for a few months and now hope some of you can give me some clarity. i currently have a rose gold JuC and a plain rose gold love bracelet. i would like to add a third bracelet before the next price hike. so, which should i get: rg love with 4 diamonds or JuC with diamond tips? eventually i would like to have all four but i think i should only get one more for now... question is, which one? i had really wanted the love with pink sapphires but they no longer make those (just the ring apparently). thanks for any advice and happy holidays!!


I would pick the rose gold love with diamonds. I think it would compliment your current collection perfectly.


----------



## bougainvillier

Dhalia said:


> Oops...here's the pic.




Nice!! Congrats. 

Does the 17 slide over 16 cuff?


----------



## ldldb

Dhalia said:


> Tough choice as both very beautiful. I think since you're planning to get both eventually just get whichever your heart desires right this moment. Also, why not yellow gold? In my case I love both yellow and rose in terms of cartier bracelets so i love them both equally hehe. Sorry if I wasn't much help!





erinrose said:


> I would pick the rose gold love with diamonds. I think it would compliment your current collection perfectly.



Thank you Dhalia and erinrose! it is a very tough choice indeed. i tried a few combinations at the boutique and the SA told me that a second rose gold love (with diamonds) would make a very classic stack with what i currently have. however, a second rose gold JUC (but with diamonds) would be a more unique stack. maybe i can flip a coin lol! just trying to beat the next price hike


----------



## Dhalia

bougainvillier said:


> Nice!! Congrats.
> 
> Does the 17 slide over 16 cuff?



It does. They'd both get many scratches if I wore them together. However the 16 is actually quite tight on my pregnant wrist now I only wore it for the pic!


----------



## freshie2096

Merry Xmas everyone!

I have a question: would you chose RG 4-Diamond love or YG 4-diamond love? 

Can not decide which one should get for my upcoming 15th wedding anniversary gift. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bougainvillier

freshie2096 said:


> Merry Xmas everyone!
> 
> I have a question: would you chose RG 4-Diamond love or YG 4-diamond love?
> 
> Can not decide which one should get for my upcoming 15th wedding anniversary gift.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Both are gorgeous and I think it depends on your skin tone. I prefer YG on me It's subtle difference and best to try both in person


----------



## Dhalia

freshie2096 said:


> Merry Xmas everyone!
> 
> I have a question: would you chose RG 4-Diamond love or YG 4-diamond love?
> 
> Can not decide which one should get for my upcoming 15th wedding anniversary gift.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I agree with the previous poster. I think you should try both on your wrist and see what color you like on your skin the best. Though personally I love both colors on myself so I would find it so hard to choose! Though maybe I like YG better, the only reason I got the RG was because I already had a YG cuff.


----------



## pupee

Ladies, I need your advice on this...
My hubby bought me the rose gold size 16 love bracelet yesterday and now I am worried I got the wrong size and colour. Its been quite some time I cant decide on the size and colour. I spent 2 hrs in Cartier yesterday and I thought ok this is it I wont regret... but now... its all over in my mind again.

Some pics here... mind giving your comments? is it too tight? is rose gold ok for my skin tone?


----------



## phillj12

freshie2096 said:


> Merry Xmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question: would you chose RG 4-Diamond love or YG 4-diamond love?
> 
> 
> 
> Can not decide which one should get for my upcoming 15th wedding anniversary gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




I agree, would try and see which you prefer with your skin tone. I have the YG 4 diamond and I LOVE it and have never regretted getting the YG. I knew I wanted YG because it seemed like the classic Love color. Can't go wrong with either! Congrats!!!


----------



## pereisu

I think the fit is perfect.  As far as the color it's up to you, the RG looks good on you, I personally prefer the YG for this bracelet though.


----------



## phillj12

In response to Pupee.....

The color looks great and the size is really based on personal preference. Mine fit like yours and it wasn't comfortable for me, even tho it looked perfect. it just felt too tight to me. I exchanged for the 17 and I am SO glad that I did. It's a lot looser and if there was a size 16.5 that would be the perfect size. That being said, i love my 17! It was def the right decision for me, haven't taken it off in 2years. Good luck with your decision. Just trust your instincts.


----------



## allure244

pupee said:


> Ladies, I need your advice on this...
> 
> My hubby bought me the rose gold size 16 love bracelet yesterday and now I am worried I got the wrong size and colour. Its been quite some time I cant decide on the size and colour. I spent 2 hrs in Cartier yesterday and I thought ok this is it I wont regret... but now... its all over in my mind again.
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics here... mind giving your comments? is it too tight? is rose gold ok for my skin tone?




Your love fits you the way it fits me. The first night I wore the bracelet home I was worried it was too tight. I went to the store again the next day and tried on one size larger but it was too big and I felt that the bracelet would be much more likely to get banged up when I was doing things like typing if it did not fit more closely to my wrist. I kept my original size 17 and I've been happy with my choice. 

As for color, the rose gold looks pretty on you. For myself,  I chose yellow gold over rose gold because the rose blended into my skin tone more whereas the yellow gold stood out more.


----------



## pupee

I should explain why I spent almost 2 hrs in Cartier because I was trying both sizes 16 & 17 n both yg & rg. 

Im left handed n size 16 is good when  writing as it does not get bang up as much as 17. Typing wise both are ok to me.

My view on Yg: outstanding n loud on me. Most said yg is the classic colour?  
SAs: Yg stands for loyalty.. as time passes n scratches form it will look vintage. When one get older she will appreciate yg more than rg

My view on Rg: I'm not a loud person and usually wear simple black, white top. Thus I think rg suits me more?
SAa: Rg stands for love.. it will look ragged over time

So based on the above I chose size 16 n rg. 
Just worried that if I'm pregnant next time the bracelet would be uncomfortable on me. 
Decisions!!!


----------



## pupee

phillj12 said:


> In response to Pupee.....
> 
> The color looks great and the size is really based on personal preference. Mine fit like yours and it wasn't comfortable for me, even tho it looked perfect. it just felt too tight to me. I exchanged for the 17 and I am SO glad that I did. It's a lot looser and if there was a size 16.5 that would be the perfect size. That being said, i love my 17! It was def the right decision for me, haven't taken it off in 2years. Good luck with your decision. Just trust your instincts.



Yes 16.5 would be perfect!!


----------



## ldldb

pupee said:


> I should explain why I spent almost 2 hrs in Cartier because I was trying both sizes 16 & 17 n both yg & rg.
> 
> Im left handed n size 16 is good when  writing as it does not get bang up as much as 17. Typing wise both are ok to me.
> 
> My view on Yg: outstanding n loud on me. Most said yg is the classic colour?
> SAs: Yg stands for loyalty.. as time passes n scratches form it will look vintage. When one get older she will appreciate yg more than rg
> 
> My view on Rg: I'm not a loud person and usually wear simple black, white top. Thus I think rg suits me more?
> SAa: Rg stands for love.. it will look ragged over time
> 
> So based on the above I chose size 16 n rg.
> Just worried that if I'm pregnant next time the bracelet would be uncomfortable on me.
> Decisions!!!



i think it looks perfect on you, both in size and color. but only you know if it is the right size based on comfort. i would keep the rose gold-- maybe dh will give you the yg version as a push present. problem solved. lol!


----------



## erinrose

pupee said:


> Ladies, I need your advice on this...
> My hubby bought me the rose gold size 16 love bracelet yesterday and now I am worried I got the wrong size and colour. Its been quite some time I cant decide on the size and colour. I spent 2 hrs in Cartier yesterday and I thought ok this is it I wont regret... but now... its all over in my mind again.
> 
> Some pics here... mind giving your comments? is it too tight? is rose gold ok for my skin tone?


It looks just fine on you. The size and color is so personal, I chose yellow gold beacuse it´s my favorite. Don´t let the SA talk you into something, you need to be happy with it so trust your gutfeeling. 



ldldb said:


> i think it looks perfect on you, both in size and color. but only you know if it is the right size based on comfort. i would keep the rose gold-- maybe dh will give you the yg version as a push present. problem solved. lol!


Now that´s a great solution! Good thinking!


----------



## einseine

I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!


----------



## blumster

Soo beautiful!  CONGRATS!


----------



## einseine

blumster said:


> Soo beautiful!  CONGRATS!



Thank you blumster!!!  Your pics are really helpful!


----------



## allure244

einseine said:


> I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!



Einseine it looks perfect on you!  So glad you decided to get the 4-diamond. Best of both worlds with both the screw motif and diamonds And it matches perfectly with your diamond juc and gorgeous tennis bracelet.  
I want everything in your collection .


----------



## dialv

einseine said:


> I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!


That looks perfect.


----------



## marwaaa

einseine said:


> I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!




Congrats! They look great on you


----------



## freshie2096

einseine said:


> I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!


Great choice einseine! Love the look.


----------



## westcoastgal

Pupee: Your bracelet fits the same as mine does. It looks great. Re color: it's up to you. Mine is yellow gold but rose is great too. If rose is not speaking to you, go and swap it.
I think the rose is beautiful on you. Personally I wanted the gold in this piece, but I have RG in other pieces. I always have a little buyer's remorse too but usually I'm ok pretty quickly. If you are still feeling like it's wrong, go ahead and try on the YG again.


----------



## westcoastgal

einseine: PG with 4 diamonds looks so great on you! I love it with all your pieces. Congratulations!


----------



## pupee

ldldb said:


> i think it looks perfect on you, both in size and color. but only you know if it is the right size based on comfort. i would keep the rose gold-- maybe dh will give you the yg version as a push present. problem solved. lol!



If I really want to stack I would get the 4 diamond  wg or Juc. We need to save 1st... New house is coming!


----------



## Dhalia

einseine said:


> I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!




Looking great! I can't wait to get a JUC!


----------



## pupee

westcoastgal said:


> Pupee: Your bracelet fits the same as mine does. It looks great. Re color: it's up to you. Mine is yellow gold but rose is great too. If rose is not speaking to you, go and swap it.
> I think the rose is beautiful on you. Personally I wanted the gold in this piece, but I have RG in other pieces. I always have a little buyer's remorse too but usually I'm ok pretty quickly. If you are still feeling like it's wrong, go ahead and try on the YG again.



In a dilemma. ... wg & rg was my 1st choice. Maybe I spoke with too many SAs thus all the confusion now. 

What  is the policy for exchange? The invoice stated no exchange...


----------



## westcoastgal

pupee said:


> In a dilemma. ... wg & rg was my 1st choice. Maybe I spoke with too many SAs thus all the confusion now.
> 
> What  is the policy for exchange? The invoice stated no exchange...



Hi pupee, 
I'm not sure about the return policy but maybe you could call your SA and say your bracelet is new and you want to change? Maybe other members here know better than I do. So WG and RG were both your initial choices? What's making you question RG now? Just a gut feeling? When I talk to DH and/or SAs I generally get confused too. I think your bracelet looks great re fit. It fits the same way mine does. It took me about a week to get used to having it on 24/7. But I loved the look of YG always. YG just looked better on me than RG. I tried on both.

Maybe you can go back and just take a look again? Do you remember what you liked better when you tried it on? Don't overthink it! Just get what you like!


----------



## melissadelag12

einseine said:


> I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!



It looks really beautiful with all your pieces!! Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## Bun

pupee said:


> If I really want to stack I would get the 4 diamond  wg or Juc. We need to save 1st... New house is coming!



I think RG looks good on you. I have the RG bracelet and it fits the same as yours on my left hand. I am right handed but prefer to wear the bracelet on my left hand so that it doesn't get too scratch up. 

I have just gotten WG 4 diamond to stack and I love it! I do wish that I have gotten one size bigger for the RG if I had known that I want a second Love to stack. It's a snug fit with 2 bracelets now.


----------



## Bun

einseine said:


> I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!



Congrats! Such a lovely stack!


----------



## erinrose

Beautiful einseine!


----------



## pupee

einseine said:


> I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!



that tennis diamond bracelet is to die for!!


----------



## pupee

Bun said:


> I think RG looks good on you. I have the RG bracelet and it fits the same as yours on my left hand. I am right handed but prefer to wear the bracelet on my left hand so that it doesn't get too scratch up.
> 
> I have just gotten WG 4 diamond to stack and I love it! I do wish that I have gotten one size bigger for the RG if I had known that I want a second Love to stack. It's a snug fit with 2 bracelets now.



icic... i wear my watch on my right hand thus the love on my left (im lefty)
yes i do agree with 2 size 16 snug fit it will be uncomfortable... which is also a point im afraid i will regret in the future.... who knew getting a love will have to consider so many factors... size, colour, skin tone, stack, comfort etc.


----------



## avcbob

My wife has one of each rg and yg and they both look great. In fact there's not much difference in the colors even next to each other.


----------



## ldldb

avcbob said:


> My wife has one of each rg and yg and they both look great. In fact there's not much difference in the colors even next to each other.



this is true. even the SAs confuse my rg stack for yg. Cartier rg is very "faint" in color when compared to other houses like rolex or even vca.


----------



## bougainvillier

einseine said:


> I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!




Gorgeous. Congrats on getting your perfect stack!!!


----------



## einseine

Dhalia said:


> Looking great! I can't wait to get a JUC!





melissadelag12 said:


> It looks really beautiful with all your pieces!! Congratulations and enjoy!!





Bun said:


> Congrats! Such a lovely stack!





erinrose said:


> Beautiful einseine!





pupee said:


> that tennis diamond bracelet is to die for!!





bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous. Congrats on getting your perfect stack!!!



Thanks everyone!!!  I am so happy now I got PG one!  Mixing metals is great, but I personally prefer the all PG stack.  One more pic of my all Cartier look.


----------



## einseine

westcoastgal said:


> einseine: PG with 4 diamonds looks so great on you! I love it with all your pieces. Congratulations!





freshie2096 said:


> Great choice einseine! Love the look.





marwaaa said:


> Congrats! They look great on you





dialv said:


> That looks perfect.





allure244 said:


> Einseine it looks perfect on you!  So glad you decided to get the 4-diamond. Best of both worlds with both the screw motif and diamonds And it matches perfectly with your diamond juc and gorgeous tennis bracelet.
> I want everything in your collection .



Thank you ladies!


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I am so happy now I got PG one!  Mixing metals is great, but I personally prefer the all PG stack.  One more pic of my all Cartier look.




So beautiful! Love the 2 pg bracelets with the sparkly diamonds! Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## bougainvillier

einseine said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I am so happy now I got PG one!  Mixing metals is great, but I personally prefer the all PG stack.  One more pic of my all Cartier look.




My oh my, just right! Now you need a RG Cartier ring  Oops


----------



## freshie2096

Bun said:


> I think RG looks good on you. I have the RG bracelet and it fits the same as yours on my left hand. I am right handed but prefer to wear the bracelet on my left hand so that it doesn't get too scratch up.
> 
> I have just gotten WG 4 diamond to stack and I love it! I do wish that I have gotten one size bigger for the RG if I had known that I want a second Love to stack. It's a snug fit with 2 bracelets now.


Hi bun, would you mind post pic of your love stack in snug fit? I have them in size 17s and was thinking down sized into 16s. Does they really bothering you? How uncomfortable they can be? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bougainvillier

I posted in VCA thread and it's only fair to hear both sides-

Hope you ladies all had a great holiday. Just hypothetically, you'd to get a bangle to stack with plain Cartier YG love bracelet for special occasions, which one you'd choose - Cartier Love YG full pave diamond bracelet and VCA Perlee diamond clover bracelet? Cartier is a little more money but more diamonds I think, I love VCA design it's more feminine but practicality (clasp issues) is holding me back. Thanks for your input in advance!


----------



## pupee

westcoastgal said:


> Hi pupee,
> I'm not sure about the return policy but maybe you could call your SA and say your bracelet is new and you want to change? Maybe other members here know better than I do. So WG and RG were both your initial choices? What's making you question RG now? Just a gut feeling? When I talk to DH and/or SAs I generally get confused too. I think your bracelet looks great re fit. It fits the same way mine does. It took me about a week to get used to having it on 24/7. But I loved the look of YG always. YG just looked better on me than RG. I tried on both.
> 
> Maybe you can go back and just take a look again? Do you remember what you liked better when you tried it on? Don't overthink it! Just get what you like!



I might go back today to try on Yg again. Hubby just feel that Yg is better on me. Rg looks a little dull n blend into my skin tone.  

Thanks all will update later! !


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:


> I finally got PG 4-diamond Love!  I know, both Love(18) and JUC(17) are looking too big for me, but size 17 WG 4-diamond love was not really comfortable especially in the summer.  I really love the loose fit!  They don't hit against my big wrist bone!!!




TDF!!

Are you kidding, they look amazing and perfect since that's what's "comfortable"! Congrats! What a beautiful combo! I love my 4 diamond Love and I too went for a size that was a little big...and haven't regretted it once! SOOO beautiful!


----------



## erinrose

bougainvillier said:


> I posted in VCA thread and it's only fair to hear both sides-
> 
> Hope you ladies all had a great holiday. Just hypothetically, you'd to get a bangle to stack with plain Cartier YG love bracelet for special occasions, which one you'd choose - Cartier Love YG full pave diamond bracelet and VCA Perlee diamond clover bracelet? Cartier is a little more money but more diamonds I think, I love VCA design it's more feminine but practicality (clasp issues) is holding me back. Thanks for your input in advance!


Definitely the Cartier pave! Such a beautiful piece!


----------



## JessLovesTim

I would not advise wearing a love bracelet on the floor. First, it's unfortunate, but as a new nurse coming in, you would not want to display your wealth. Nurses do eat their young and trust me you will be judged and gossiped about because they will be jealous esp if they know how much the bracelet costs. As another nurse, I would be excited for you to have it, but I remember telling other nurses that my husband was taking me to Vegas for the weekend, and I was judged until I moved to another floor. It does not matter how sweet you are. I don't even wear my engagement ring because nurses were judging me and thought that I worked as a hobby. You do not want to draw attention to yourself as someone new. Plus could you imagine wearing the love bracelet during a code brown or a trauma? What if it accidentally dangles below the edge of your glove. All in all its your decision, but I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## sparkle7

Like someone said it depends on where you work. In terms of other nurses getting jealous, I don't think that you should really be concerned about that, unless for safety reasons. The love  bracelet is very popular on this board but most people I know wouldn't know whether you were wearing a love bracelet or just a plain gold bracelet. The love is not very flashy unless you get it with lots of diamonds.
But because you are a new nurse and don't know the policy of your future employer, if I were you, I I would wait until I get a job and decide what is best for my situation.  My friend who's a nurse tells me that many of the nurses on her unit wear bracelets, watches, etc every day. So it really depends on your employer. I would not rush to make a decision if you really want the bracelet and not the cuff.


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> So beautiful! Love the 2 pg bracelets with the sparkly diamonds! Enjoy your beauties!



Thanks etk!  I am really truly definitely done with the bracelets.  yes.yes.yes.



bougainvillier said:


> My oh my, just right! Now you need a RG Cartier ring  Oops



Haha.  I am not going to purchase a PG Love ring!!  I mean only the bracelet stack.  I just did not really love my previous WG Love X PG JUC or WG Love X PG Perlee Signature stack....



bougainvillier said:


> I posted in VCA thread and it's only fair to hear both sides-
> 
> Hope you ladies all had a great holiday. Just hypothetically, you'd to get a bangle to stack with plain Cartier YG love bracelet for special occasions, which one you'd choose - Cartier Love YG full pave diamond bracelet and VCA Perlee diamond clover bracelet? Cartier is a little more money but more diamonds I think, I love VCA design it's more feminine but practicality (clasp issues) is holding me back. Thanks for your input in advance!



What about Perlee diamond bracelet???  It is more diamonds than the clover one!  I had considered it, but I went with the diamond line bracelet at the advice of Skyqueen!



phillj12 said:


> TDF!!
> 
> Are you kidding, they look amazing and perfect since that's what's "comfortable"! Congrats! What a beautiful combo! I love my 4 diamond Love and I too went for a size that was a little big...and haven't regretted it once! SOOO beautiful!



Thanks phillj!  Yes.  What's comfortable is really really important.  Now I wear JUC on my left wrist, and Love, on my right hand 24/7!!!  I always push them up when I use my hands, so they are less likely to get scratched.


----------



## Bun

freshie2096 said:


> Hi bun, would you mind post pic of your love stack in snug fit? I have them in size 17s and was thinking down sized into 16s. Does they really bothering you? How uncomfortable they can be?
> Thanks in advance!



Hi freshie2096, here is my stack. They sit 1 inches above my wristbone and the WG tends to get twisted and locked above my wristbone. I have to adjust the position from time to time. When it slides down, it sits snugly near my wristbone. They are more comfortable on my left hand because I have a smaller and less protruding wristbone on the left as compared to the right. How far does yours slide up your arm?


----------



## Bun

freshie2096 said:


> Hi bun, would you mind post pic of your love stack in snug fit? I have them in size 17s and was thinking down sized into 16s. Does they really bothering you? How uncomfortable they can be?
> Thanks in advance!



Hi freshie2096, here is my stack. They sit 1 inch above my wristbone and the WG tends to get twisted and locked above my wristbone. I have to adjust the position from time to time. When it slides down, it sits snugly near my wristbone. They are more comfortable on my left hand because I have a smaller and less protruding wristbone on the left as compared to the right. How far does yours slide up your arm?


----------



## Dhalia

avcbob said:


> My wife has one of each rg and yg and they both look great. In fact there's not much difference in the colors even next to each other.



 Very true. Cartier RG looks very close to YG!


----------



## Dhalia

einseine said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I am so happy now I got PG one!  Mixing metals is great, but I personally prefer the all PG stack.  One more pic of my all Cartier look.



So beautiful! Enjoy them


----------



## einseine

Dhalia said:


> So beautiful! Enjoy them



Thanks Dhalia!


----------



## freshie2096

Bun said:


> Hi freshie2096, here is my stack. They sit 1 inch above my wristbone and the WG tends to get twisted and locked above my wristbone. I have to adjust the position from time to time. When it slides down, it sits snugly near my wristbone. They are more comfortable on my left hand because I have a smaller and less protruding wristbone on the left as compared to the right. How far does yours slide up your arm?


Thank you Bun for uploading the pic for me! They looks gorgeous on you! 

Here is my love stack looks. Since they are both in size 17, they tend to turn over each other every now and then.


----------



## hinnie

Hi everyone, after going through every single page of this thread, I bought myself a plain YG LOVE in size 16. I rarely wear jewelry but I've always wanted a bangle since I was little but I've never found a simple design that fits my wrist since my wrist is tiny. However, I'm super happy with this. The 16 is a comfortable fit, a little bit loose but I wouldn't go any smaller. Also a colleague of mine noticed my LOVE and commented on it today saying he liked the YG on me and then I saw he had an amazing well-loved patina-ed WG with 6 diamonds on, he used to work for Cartier as well, I should ask to take a pic of his next time.


----------



## melissadelag12

hinnie said:


> Hi everyone, after going through every single page of this thread, I bought myself a plain YG LOVE in size 16. I rarely wear jewelry but I've always wanted a bangle since I was little but I've never found a simple design that fits my wrist since my wrist is tiny. However, I'm super happy with this. The 16 is a comfortable fit, a little bit loose but I wouldn't go any smaller. Also a colleague of mine noticed my LOVE and commented on it today saying he liked the YG on me and then I saw he had an amazing well-loved patina-ed WG with 6 diamonds on, he used to work for Cartier as well, I should ask to take a pic of his next time.



It looks beautiful on you! Congrats


----------



## hinnie

Thank you I love it. I also got my mum a Trinity ring as well. I couldn't decide between a Love and a Juste Un Clou but the SA recommended to start with the LOVE as it is more versatile and classic.


----------



## Bun

hinnie said:


> Thank you I love it. I also got my mum a Trinity ring as well. I couldn't decide between a Love and a Juste Un Clou but the SA recommended to start with the LOVE as it is more versatile and classic.



That's so sweet and YG love looks very beautiful on you.


----------



## Bun

freshie2096 said:


> Thank you Bun for uploading the pic for me! They looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> Here is my love stack looks. Since they are both in size 17, they tend to turn over each other every now and then.



Do you feel comfortable with size 17? Does the constant turning of bracelet bothers you? I tried on 17 also and prefer the look of a more fitted bracelet back then. I am getting used to the fit after wearing them for a while. Maybe you should try out size 16 again and see which size you are more comfortable with?


----------



## pereisu

JessLovesTim said:


> I would not advise wearing a love bracelet on the floor. First, it's unfortunate, but as a new nurse coming in, you would not want to display your wealth. Nurses do eat their young and trust me you will be judged and gossiped about because they will be jealous esp if they know how much the bracelet costs. As another nurse, I would be excited for you to have it, but I remember telling other nurses that my husband was taking me to Vegas for the weekend, and I was judged until I moved to another floor. It does not matter how sweet you are. I don't even wear my engagement ring because nurses were judging me and thought that I worked as a hobby. You do not want to draw attention to yourself as someone new. Plus could you imagine wearing the love bracelet during a code brown or a trauma? What if it accidentally dangles below the edge of your glove. All in all its your decision, but I wouldn't advise it.




Thank you for your thoughts on this! I truly think no one "makes" someone jealous.  I am a new nurse but this is my second career. I am 41 and used to work in the field of banking. I have become a nurse because I love  it and enjoy it, the same reason I would buy and wear the Love.  At my age other people's judgments are much less relevant than when I was younger :0).  I do understand the importance of the other concerns you mention here. Thank you!


----------



## pereisu

sparkle7 said:


> Like someone said it depends on where you work. In terms of other nurses getting jealous, I don't think that you should really be concerned about that, unless for safety reasons. The love  bracelet is very popular on this board but most people I know wouldn't know whether you were wearing a love bracelet or just a plain gold bracelet. The love is not very flashy unless you get it with lots of diamonds.
> But because you are a new nurse and don't know the policy of your future employer, if I were you, I I would wait until I get a job and decide what is best for my situation.  My friend who's a nurse tells me that many of the nurses on her unit wear bracelets, watches, etc every day. So it really depends on your employer. I would not rush to make a decision if you really want the bracelet and not the cuff.




Thank you, I do agree that it's best for me to wait until I start working to determine appropriateness.  I have decided against getting the cuff. It's either the bangle or no Love altogether, lol. Thanks again!


----------



## bougainvillier

erinrose said:


> Definitely the Cartier pave! Such a beautiful piece!







einseine said:


> Thanks etk!  I am really truly definitely done with the bracelets.  yes.yes.yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.  I am not going to purchase a PG Love ring!!  I mean only the bracelet stack.  I just did not really love my previous WG Love X PG JUC or WG Love X PG Perlee Signature stack....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Perlee diamond bracelet???  It is more diamonds than the clover one!  I had considered it, but I went with the diamond line bracelet at the advice of Skyqueen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks phillj!  Yes.  What's comfortable is really really important.  Now I wear JUC on my left wrist, and Love, on my right hand 24/7!!!  I always push them up when I use my hands, so they are less likely to get scratched.




Thank you for the thought 

einseine, between the Cartier pave and Perlee pave, I think I prefer the Cartier. It has some uniqueness having the screws and would be easy to stack with my current Cartier pieces. It's the Perlee clover really torn me inside out. It's so special and pretty. I love how the gold and diamond both show and blend perfectly.


----------



## JessLovesTim

pereisu said:


> Thank you for your thoughts on this! I truly think no one "makes" someone jealous.  I am a new nurse but this is my second career. I am 41 and used to work in the field of banking. I have become a nurse because I love  it and enjoy it, the same reason I would buy and wear the Love.  At my age other people's judgments are much less relevant than when I was younger :0).  I do understand the importance of the other concerns you mention here. Thank you!




I reread my original post and realized that I didn't clarify where I was going with the jealous point. Yes, if other nurses are jealous you can brush it off and move on. But I went to work in a very old non- evolving environment with nurses who were very cliquey and had been there for over 10 years. Their jealousy started to impact my patient care because they wouldn't help me if I needed help and in the ER you do need help from your co workers. Or they refused to break me for lunch by covering my patients for me. There were other things they did to torment me when I was there but I don't want to get into specifics on here. Anyway their jealousy was driven from overhearing about my vacations or seeing things my husband bought me. I would never brag or anything about my life but as you work details about your life do come out. Anyway just wanted to clarify my thought process. If you do end up getting the Love bracelet I do hope you do a reveal on here!


----------



## scbabe508x85

Hi! I work in an acute inpatient setting (but not ICU, NICU, or OR) and I wear mine daily. Most of my coworkers all have bangles of different types as well. I think as long as it doesn't get in the way of doing things and you clean it each time you wash your hands, it should be fine.


----------



## jigger412

Sorry if I am not posting in the correct place! New to TPF. I was recently gifted a YG cartier love bracelet size 17 and wanted to see what everyone thought of the size. Wondering if and 18 would have been better or too large. I plan on wearing everyday. Thank you!


----------



## jigger412

Another pic


----------



## jigger412

Last pic, moves about 3 inches on my arm. Woried because there is not much space on either side of the bracelet where the screws are between my hand/arm/wrist


----------



## einseine

jigger412 said:


> Another pic



Your arm is bigger in the summer.  From the pic, you may find it a bit too tight in the summer.  I had size 17 for 2.5 years and sold it off, and purchased size 18 this month.  I don't like if the bracelet leaves screw marks on my skin.  My new size 18 is very loose!  I am very comfortable because it does not hit against my wrist bone or leave any marks on my skin. Yes, it moves a lot, but I don't care.  I can push it upward and it stays there when I use hands.


----------



## einseine

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you for the thought
> 
> einseine, between the Cartier pave and Perlee pave, I think I prefer the Cartier. It has some uniqueness having the screws and would be easy to stack with my current Cartier pieces. It's the Perlee clover really torn me inside out. It's so special and pretty. I love how the gold and diamond both show and blend perfectly.



Hi bougainvillier!  Yes, I see your point.  I tried on Perlee pave and it was so so sparkly and beautiful, but it may lack uniqueness, compared to the Cartier pave.  But, Perlee pave has its beautiful VCA's beading.  I might love the Love X Perlee stack most, and JUC X Perlee , the second.

This stack is just for the pic.  I cannot wear three bracelets at a time.  As you see Perlees beading is great next to any bracelet.


----------



## ILoveC

einseine said:


> Hi bougainvillier!  Yes, I see your point.  I tried on Perlee pave and it was so so sparkly and beautiful, but it may lack uniqueness, compared to the Cartier pave.  But, Perlee pave has its beautiful VCA's beading.  I might love the Love X Perlee stack most, and JUC X Perlee , the second.
> 
> 
> 
> This stack is just for the pic.  I cannot wear three bracelets at a time.  As you see Perlees beading is great next to any bracelet.




Your stack is amazing! More pictures please. I need ideas to add to my stack


----------



## einseine

ILoveC said:


> Your stack is amazing! More pictures please. I need ideas to add to my stack



Thanks!  I have just posted two pics in the Layering&Staking thread!


----------



## einseine

This is size 18 Love and Perlee in Medium.  They are perfect match!  Perlee is 17.5 cm so, my Perlee did not slide over size 17 Love I used to have.


----------



## marwaaa

einseine said:


> Hi bougainvillier!  Yes, I see your point.  I tried on Perlee pave and it was so so sparkly and beautiful, but it may lack uniqueness, compared to the Cartier pave.  But, Perlee pave has its beautiful VCA's beading.  I might love the Love X Perlee stack most, and JUC X Perlee , the second.
> 
> This stack is just for the pic.  I cannot wear three bracelets at a time.  As you see Perlees beading is great next to any bracelet.



I am in love with this stack! All 3 pieces are beautiful and the VCA color matches perfectly


----------



## jigger412

Einseine, I'm so torn! I'm worried the 18 May be too large for everyday use. I plan on wearing to the gym, swimming etc. I do love the look of the larger....my wrist is 15 cm


----------



## jigger412

You think I will need more room than this to accommodate the summer months?


----------



## einseine

jigger412 said:


> You think I will need more room than this to accommodate the summer months?



So so so difficult question.  Because the truth is it depends on the shape of the arm/wrist.  My arm is not big, but round and bony.  My wrist bone is big.  When I purchased my first WG 4-diamond Love, the SA said it would be OK either with 16 or 17.  I liked loose fit more, I went with 17.  It was in December.  In the first summer, I realized my Love was not really comfortable and left many screw marks on my skin!!!

When it moves, are you comfortable with the size 17?  If so, it would be OK.  It is really a personal preference, so you have to decide.


----------



## einseine

jigger412 said:


> Einseine, I'm so torn! I'm worried the 18 May be too large for everyday use. I plan on wearing to the gym, swimming etc. I do love the look of the larger....my wrist is 15 cm



Yes, my size 18 is large, but I wear to the gum twice a week without a sweat? band.  My wrist is 15~15.5cm, too.  I have worn size 17 for 2.5 years 24/7.  It was a bit uncomfortable in the summer, but it was still negligible.  I got my size 17 JUC in May.  size 17 JUC is as large as size 18 Love, perhaps.  I feel very comfortable size 17 JUC so I decided to sell off my size 17 Love.  So, it was very easy for me to choose size 18, but I am not sure about your case.  You may find size 18 too too big and the movement annoying!


----------



## einseine

marwaaa said:


> I am in love with this stack! All 3 pieces are beautiful and the VCA color matches perfectly



Thanks!  Love the all PG look!  They look really nice together, but wearing the three is bit too much ImyRL.


----------



## saligator

I may be unpopular here, but I think it has high potential to be a cross contamination carrier and as such, does not belong in a medical setting. Sorry.


----------



## pereisu

JessLovesTim said:


> I reread my original post and realized that I didn't clarify where I was going with the jealous point. Yes, if other nurses are jealous you can brush it off and move on. But I went to work in a very old non- evolving environment with nurses who were very cliquey and had been there for over 10 years. Their jealousy started to impact my patient care because they wouldn't help me if I needed help and in the ER you do need help from your co workers. Or they refused to break me for lunch by covering my patients for me. There were other things they did to torment me when I was there but I don't want to get into specifics on here. Anyway their jealousy was driven from overhearing about my vacations or seeing things my husband bought me. I would never brag or anything about my life but as you work details about your life do come out. Anyway just wanted to clarify my thought process. If you do end up getting the Love bracelet I do hope you do a reveal on here!




I'm so sorry that you experienced such a stressful work environment! I hope you do not think I was offended by your original post because I was not and I do appreciate your sincerity in sharing your thoughts.  I understand that we can encounter pettiness and jealousy in many situations and when I was younger this affected me more than it should have.  I hope things are better at work for you now. Happy holidays :0)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

saligator said:


> I may be unpopular here, but I think it has high potential to be a cross contamination carrier and as such, does not belong in a medical setting. Sorry.



I agree.


----------



## jigger412

Thank you for the help!!


----------



## bougainvillier

einseine said:


> Hi bougainvillier!  Yes, I see your point.  I tried on Perlee pave and it was so so sparkly and beautiful, but it may lack uniqueness, compared to the Cartier pave.  But, Perlee pave has its beautiful VCA's beading.  I might love the Love X Perlee stack most, and JUC X Perlee , the second.
> 
> 
> 
> This stack is just for the pic.  I cannot wear three bracelets at a time.  As you see Perlees beading is great next to any bracelet.




Wow!!! I really didn't like JUC for the longest time but seeing your gorgeous stack here really makes me rethink. Maybe the diamond version softens it a little bit. Very nice!

I just love all your pics. So elegant and fresh. Love RG on you! I'm a YG girl but I have some small RG pieces 

Thank you for sharing. I do love the beads on all three versions of the VCA bracelets- sig, clover and pave. But out of three, I think the clover is absolutely the most special and feminine. Don't you agree? Plus it will match my Alhambra necklaces in a subtle way


----------



## perleegirl

bougainvillier said:


> I posted in VCA thread and it's only fair to hear both sides-
> 
> Hope you ladies all had a great holiday. Just hypothetically, you'd to get a bangle to stack with plain Cartier YG love bracelet for special occasions, which one you'd choose - Cartier Love YG full pave diamond bracelet and VCA Perlee diamond clover bracelet? Cartier is a little more money but more diamonds I think, I love VCA design it's more feminine but practicality (clasp issues) is holding me back. Thanks for your input in advance!




Just for the record, I have had the Perlee Clover for years, and have never had a problem of any kind with the clasp. If you really want this piece, I wouldn't let the rumor of a faulty "clasp issue" dissuade you from your purchase. On the other hand, I think the Cartier pave might be a stronger, more durable bracelet for daily wear; however, the Cartier is quite a bit more money. Although I have the Clover Perlee, I think I would prefer the Cartier pave. I have actually considered selling my Clover, to purchase the pave LOVE. 
I don't think you could go wrong with either bracelet, as both are simply gorgeous in their own unique way.


----------



## shpahlc

Do you ladies like the look of 2 plain loves or 1 plain and 1 plain + 1 4/10 diamond love?  I currently have 2 plain YG loves and am thinking of upgrading one of my plain loves to a diamond one.  Would love your opinions/photos.


----------



## einseine

bougainvillier said:


> Wow!!! I really didn't like JUC for the longest time but seeing your gorgeous stack here really makes me rethink. Maybe the diamond version softens it a little bit. Very nice!
> 
> I just love all your pics. So elegant and fresh. Love RG on you! I'm a YG girl but I have some small RG pieces
> 
> Thank you for sharing. I do love the beads on all three versions of the VCA bracelets- sig, clover and pave. But out of three, I think the clover is absolutely the most special and feminine. Don't you agree? Plus it will match my Alhambra necklaces in a subtle way



Yes, I think the clover is very VCA!  But, the Cartier pave is more gorgeous, I think!  As a bracelet, I prefer Love to Perlee.  As far as bracelets concerned, I love Cartier more than VCA.

By the way, I love YG, but does not look so good on me.  Plus, if I mix colours, I prefer WGXPG!

This pic is from Cartier IM.  The pave looks amazing!!!


----------



## einseine

perleegirl said:


> Just for the record, I have had the Perlee Clover for years, and have never had a problem of any kind with the clasp. If you really want this piece, I wouldn't let the rumor of a faulty "clasp issue" dissuade you from your purchase. On the other hand, I think the Cartier pave might be a stronger, more durable bracelet for daily wear; however, the Cartier is quite a bit more money. Although I have the Clover Perlee, I think I would prefer the Cartier pave. I have actually considered selling my Clover, to purchase the pave LOVE.
> I don't think you could go wrong with either bracelet, as both are simply gorgeous in their own unique way.


----------



## Lots love

Love your collection looks amazing on you


----------



## melissadelag12

shpahlc said:


> Do you ladies like the look of 2 plain loves or 1 plain and 1 plain + 1 4/10 diamond love?  I currently have 2 plain YG loves and am thinking of upgrading one of my plain loves to a diamond one.  Would love your opinions/photos.



If I were you I'd go for the plain + 4/10 Diamond! I have a YG 4Dia and I'm thinking of adding a plain Love (color TBD) to stack with it! 

The Insta "blogger" (but not really a blogger ?) Upcloseandstylish has 6! In the pic you can see the plain + 4Dia and how pretty the combo looks!


----------



## melissadelag12

melissadelag12 said:


> If I were you I'd go for the plain + 4/10 Diamond! I have a YG 4Dia and I'm thinking of adding a plain Love (color TBD) to stack with it!
> 
> The Insta "blogger" (but not really a blogger ?) Upcloseandstylish has 6! In the pic you can see the plain + 4Dia and how pretty the combo looks!



Ok so sorry, but for some strange reason I cannot attach a picture :shame: ... Here's the link to her insta picture that shows all her Loves --

http://instagram.com/p/mLEbAcCh6b/?modal=true


----------



## ldldb

i went to Cartier today to make a final decision on the third bracelet to add to my current stack. Though eventually i hope to have all four...





i think i will get the JuC with diamonds next and will wear the stack like this:





the SA at my boutique was so sweet to let me try different combinations. i can't wait to add to my stack!!


----------



## xoKate

Hello ladies! Long time reader of this thread and this is my first post.  I have tons of questions to ask about the LOVE but one of my main questions is this:

For those of you that stack 2 or more Loves, did you stick to the recommended size or did you size up one size? I've been sized as a 17 (on my left wrist, my right wrist is a tad bit larger) but am wondering if I should go up to a 18 if I plan to stack it with another love and/ or Hermes H bracelet and/ or Tiffany Atlas. P.S-I do love the look of a looser fit, like how Kourtney Kardashian wears her loves and other celebs, alike. I just wonder if 18 would be too loose, since Cartier sized me for a 17. 

Thank you all in advance for your comments! Xoxo


----------



## Lots love

xoKate said:


> Hello ladies! Long time reader of this thread and this is my first post.  I have tons of questions to ask about the LOVE but one of my main questions is this:
> 
> For those of you that stack 2 or more Loves, did you stick to the recommended size or did you size up one size? I've been sized as a 17 (on my left wrist, my right wrist is a tad bit larger) but am wondering if I should go up to a 18 if I plan to stack it with another love and/ or Hermes H bracelet and/ or Tiffany Atlas. P.S-I do love the look of a looser fit, like how Kourtney Kardashian wears her loves and other celebs, alike. I just wonder if 18 would be too loose, since Cartier sized me for a 17.
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your comments! Xoxo




I think I would try on both sizes. see which one fits the best. not to lose or snug. Remember people swell in the summer so take that into consideration. Also try on both hands see which feels the most comfortable . I had it on left but it was tad too small so I switched it to my right and it's perfect. Good luck,look at the photos on here to get idea of what fits you.should be able to get at least one finger in between then it will be perfect . Also there sales associate on her Liz she maybe be able to help u too .


----------



## Lots love

ldldb said:


> i went to Cartier today to make a final decision on the third bracelet to add to my current stack. Though eventually i hope to have all four...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i will get the JuC with diamonds next and will wear the stack like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the SA at my boutique was so sweet to let me try different combinations. i can't wait to add to my stack!!




Love your collection so what did you go with


----------



## Lots love

my favorite collection. My every day look &#128525;


----------



## Dhalia

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2846355
> View attachment 2846360
> View attachment 2846362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite collection. My every day look &#128525;



Beautiful! I aim to one day have the same stack as this!


----------



## allure244

jigger412 said:


> Einseine, I'm so torn! I'm worried the 18 May be too large for everyday use. I plan on wearing to the gym, swimming etc. I do love the look of the larger....my wrist is 15 cm




I think it's personal preference how fitted or loose u want the bracelet and you could do 17 or 18. I have a 15 cm wrist like you and have size 17 love and it has been fine in both the summer (with some swelling) and winter. For me I felt that if the bracelet were too loose it would be more likely to get in the way when doing things. Of course you can also
push the bracelet up on ur wrist also. 

Can u try on size 18 to compare?


----------



## sapnadileesh

Love the look Could you tell me how old are your loves?


----------



## melissadelag12

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2846355
> View attachment 2846360
> View attachment 2846362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite collection. My every day look &#128525;



The RG looks so beautiful with the YG!! Gorgeous stack


----------



## lynne_ross

Lots love said:


> I think I would try on both sizes. see which one fits the best. not to lose or snug. Remember people swell in the summer so take that into consideration. Also try on both hands see which feels the most comfortable . I had it on left but it was tad too small so I switched it to my right and it's perfect. Good luck,look at the photos on here to get idea of what fits you.should be able to get at least one finger in between then it will be perfect . Also there sales associate on her Liz she maybe be able to help u too .


+1 on this advice.

I wear 3 size 17s on my right wrist and I like them being the same size since they don't overlap and look like 1 bracelet. I would be a size 16 if I didn't have a protruding wrist bone so mine are a bit looser. The SA originally thought I needed an 18, then changed his mind to a 17. When I got my second the SA thought I should be a 16.....I went with what I was comfortable with.


----------



## ldldb

Lots love said:


> Love your collection so what did you go with



i will be getting the rg JuC with diamonds next. can't wait!!


----------



## Lots love

ldldb said:


> i will be getting the rg JuC with diamonds next. can't wait!!




Wow I've seen them they are gorgeous piece. So u just got the plain yellow and second one will look amazing wow. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Lots love

melissadelag12 said:


> The RG looks so beautiful with the YG!! Gorgeous stack




Thank you so much &#9786;&#65039;. Plain but simple and I looking elegant at the same time


----------



## Lots love

Dhalia said:


> Beautiful! I aim to one day have the same stack as this!




Thank you so much. I hope some day you too have this collection. Waited very long time for this dream collection. Now I'm satisfied with what I have don't needed anything else. They say less is best. To much of it is over done lose its look and elegance .


----------



## ldldb

Lots love said:


> Wow I've seen them they are gorgeous piece. So u just got the plain yellow and second one will look amazing wow. &#128525;&#128525;



ya for now i have rg plain love and rg plain juc. i think adding the rg diamond juc will make my stack more unique. the sa is also digging through the system for a love with pink sapphires...i have prob missed that boat but i will keep searching .


----------



## perleegirl

xoKate said:


> Hello ladies! Long time reader of this thread and this is my first post.  I have tons of questions to ask about the LOVE but one of my main questions is this:
> 
> For those of you that stack 2 or more Loves, did you stick to the recommended size or did you size up one size? I've been sized as a 17 (on my left wrist, my right wrist is a tad bit larger) but am wondering if I should go up to a 18 if I plan to stack it with another love and/ or Hermes H bracelet and/ or Tiffany Atlas. P.S-I do love the look of a looser fit, like how Kourtney Kardashian wears her loves and other celebs, alike. I just wonder if 18 would be too loose, since Cartier sized me for a 17.
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your comments! Xoxo




Using a tape measure, what is your wrist size at your wrist bone?


----------



## xoKate

perleegirl said:


> Using a tape measure, what is your wrist size at your wrist bone?




If I measure above my wrist bone (exactly where a Cartier sales associate would measure), it's exactly 6 inches/ 15.5 cm. This measurement is of my left wristmy right wrist (dominate hand) is slightly bigger. So, according to Cartier standards, I would in fact be a 17 in the Love, howeverWould an 18 be better for me if I were to stack two or more Loves AND what if I prefer a bit of a 'looser' look, like Kourtney Kardashian or Giuliana Rancic? I guess I'm a bit hesitant to go for an 18 bc it seems like most people go for the more fitted look. If I did do the 17, would two stacked 17 Loves look 'too tight' on my wrists? Thanks in advance for your responses! Xoxo


----------



## xoKate

einseine said:


> Yes, my size 18 is large, but I wear to the gum twice a week without a sweat? band.  My wrist is 15~15.5cm, too.  I have worn size 17 for 2.5 years 24/7.  It was a bit uncomfortable in the summer, but it was still negligible.  I got my size 17 JUC in May.  size 17 JUC is as large as size 18 Love, perhaps.  I feel very comfortable size 17 JUC so I decided to sell off my size 17 Love.  So, it was very easy for me to choose size 18, but I am not sure about your case.  You may find size 18 too too big and the movement annoying!




Thank you so much for this detailed comment about your size 17 Love vs your size 18 Love. I posted a question on this thread yesterday about sizingmy left wrist measures 15.5 cm/ 6 in and according to Cartier SA's, I should wear a 17, BUT I'm afraid that it will be too tight and uncomfortable for me in the long term and I also want to be able to stack at least two Loves (the same sizes, of course), without them looking and feeling too tight on my wrist. I guess my hesitation is that since I'm pretty petite to begin with (size XS and 23/24 in jeans), I feel that a size 18 in a Love is for someone larger than I amfrom reading the threads, it seems as if a lot of people are either a 16 or 17. And by me thinking that perhaps an 18 would be good for me, the idea of an 18 makes me feel 'fat,' so to speak, even though I'm not. 

I'm also looking to stack the two Loves with either a VCA perlee or a Tiffany gold atlas bangle (the one that Song of Style wears).

So, considering my wrist size, would an 18 be better in your opinion? Thanks in advance! Xoxo


----------



## einseine

xoKate said:


> Thank you so much for this detailed comment about your size 17 Love vs your size 18 Love. I posted a question on this thread yesterday about sizingmy left wrist measures 15.5 cm/ 6 in and according to Cartier SA's, I should wear a 17, BUT I'm afraid that it will be too tight and uncomfortable for me in the long term and I also want to be able to stack at least two Loves (the same sizes, of course), without them looking and feeling too tight on my wrist. I guess my hesitation is that since I'm pretty petite to begin with (size XS and 23/24 in jeans), I feel that a size 18 in a Love is for someone larger than I amfrom reading the threads, it seems as if a lot of people are either a 16 or 17. And by me thinking that perhaps an 18 would be good for me, the idea of an 18 makes me feel 'fat,' so to speak, even though I'm not.
> 
> I'm also looking to stack the two Loves with either a VCA perlee or a Tiffany gold atlas bangle (the one that Song of Style wears).
> 
> So, considering my wrist size, would an 18 be better in your opinion? Thanks in advance! Xoxo



I am sorry but, I cannot tell which is better for you only based on the wrist size.  Which do you prefer, a loose fit or a snug fit.  You should answer the question yourself. 

You might have seen these pics.
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27829845&postcount=1636
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27836697&postcount=1687
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27836677&postcount=1684

  As you see, I am a loose fit lover.  I don't like when the Love leaves screw marks on my skin.  I don't mind if the bracelets hang down on the back of my hand.  But, some people don't like it.

I am like you XS.  I am thin, but not small(170cm).  So, seize 18 Love does not look too large.


----------



## westcoastgal

bougainvillier said:


> I posted in VCA thread and it's only fair to hear both sides-
> 
> Hope you ladies all had a great holiday. Just hypothetically, you'd to get a bangle to stack with plain Cartier YG love bracelet for special occasions, which one you'd choose - Cartier Love YG full pave diamond bracelet and VCA Perlee diamond clover bracelet? Cartier is a little more money but more diamonds I think, I love VCA design it's more feminine but practicality (clasp issues) is holding me back. Thanks for your input in advance!



To respond: IMO the cartier full pave is just so beautiful. That's what I would choose.  But you really can't go wrong either way right!?


----------



## baghagg

bougainvillier said:


> I posted in VCA thread and it's only fair to hear both sides-
> 
> Hope you ladies all had a great holiday. Just hypothetically, you'd to get a bangle to stack with plain Cartier YG love bracelet for special occasions, which one you'd choose - Cartier Love YG full pave diamond bracelet and VCA Perlee diamond clover bracelet? Cartier is a little more money but more diamonds I think, I love VCA design it's more feminine but practicality (clasp issues) is holding me back. Thanks for your input in advance!



VCA Perlee diamond clover, imo, is a richer look


----------



## phillj12

xoKate said:


> If I measure above my wrist bone (exactly where a Cartier sales associate would measure), it's exactly 6 inches/ 15.5 cm. This measurement is of my left wristmy right wrist (dominate hand) is slightly bigger. So, according to Cartier standards, I would in fact be a 17 in the Love, howeverWould an 18 be better for me if I were to stack two or more Loves AND what if I prefer a bit of a 'looser' look, like Kourtney Kardashian or Giuliana Rancic? I guess I'm a bit hesitant to go for an 18 bc it seems like most people go for the more fitted look. If I did do the 17, would two stacked 17 Loves look 'too tight' on my wrists? Thanks in advance for your responses! Xoxo




I'm 5'4" and pretty petite. My wrist measures 14.5cm and the 16 looked like the perfect fit. However, it was so uncomfortable to me so I exchanged for a 17 which for me was the right choice. 

You really need to go with what feels comfortable on you, not what you want it to look like. That was a hard lesson for me to learn, but I am SO happy with mine. If a 17 is the suggested size for your wrist then an 18 shouldn't look "so" oversized on your arm. Nobody will know anyhow. When I see people with Loves, It doesn't even cross my mind what size they are wearing. Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## Caz71

I find with any bracelets. I have small hands too so a 17 or esp 18 looks too big..


----------



## erinrose

Thinking of adding another love in yellow gold to wear with my cuff, would you pick a full bracelet or another cuff?


----------



## pupee

I have decided to keep my rg bracelet. my heart prefer it and I'm glad I did!
have started wearing it since 1 Jan 2015! Happy girl~


----------



## westcoastgal

pupee said:


> I have decided to keep my rg bracelet. my heart prefer it and I'm glad I did!
> have started wearing it since 1 Jan 2015! Happy girl~



Pupee I'm so glad you made the right choice for you! Enjoy in good health.


----------



## pupee

westcoastgal said:


> Pupee I'm so glad you made the right choice for you! Enjoy in good health.



thank you! happy new year to you!


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> Thinking of adding another love in yellow gold to wear with my cuff, would you pick a full bracelet or another cuff?



Full if u can afford it. &#128539;


----------



## Dhalia

erinrose said:


> Thinking of adding another love in yellow gold to wear with my cuff, would you pick a full bracelet or another cuff?



Try them on. I have a cuff from before (I thought it would be easier than the full bangle) but I recently got the bangle. The cuff is a bit tight for me right now (1 size smaller) due to pregnancy but I think I wouldn't be comfortable with wearing them both even if the cuff still fit because of banging together if you know what I mean. So if you try them on you'd get a better idea of how it feels for you. I don't regret getting the full bangle at all or the cuff- the cuff got 2 years of use under its wing and now that I have the bangle I never take it off.


----------



## LDDChanel

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if anyone who wears 2+ Loves together has had problems with their screws loosening. I got my 2nd Love last February and in the last six months have found that one of the screws of my 1st Love is constantly loosening. Before wearing my 2nd Love I had never even had to tighten it before. I even had a lot of trouble loosening it when I had to take it off to go to the hospital when my son was born. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue. Both of my Loves are the new screw system but I didn't have any trouble before wearing 2 Loves together...


----------



## NSB

LDDChanel said:


> Hi Ladies! I was wondering if anyone who wears 2+ Loves together has had problems with their screws loosening. I got my 2nd Love last February and in the last six months have found that one of the screws of my 1st Love is constantly loosening. Before wearing my 2nd Love I had never even had to tighten it before. I even had a lot of trouble loosening it when I had to take it off to go to the hospital when my son was born. Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue. Both of my Loves are the new screw system but I didn't have any trouble before wearing 2 Loves together...


I've had exactly the same situation as you have. I got my first Love in April 2013 & my 2nd Love in May 2014. The screws on both bracelets were loosening. I had read on here about someone using the purple Locktite on their screws. I got some & my husband applied it to the screws. That did the trick. They haven't loosened since. Apparently it isn't so strong that the screws will be damaged if the bracelets have to be removed. At least that's what I hope.  I'm so glad it worked because I love how they look together. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## TechPrincess

NSB said:


> I've had exactly the same situation as you have. I got my first Love in April 2013 & my 2nd Love in May 2014. The screws on both bracelets were loosening. I had read on here about someone using the purple Locktite on their screws. I got some & my husband applied it to the screws. That did the trick. They haven't loosened since. Apparently it isn't so strong that the screws will be damaged if the bracelets have to be removed. At least that's what I hope.  I'm so glad it worked because I love how they look together. Hope this is helpful.



its the vibration that loosens the screws when 2 are worn together.. The purple locktite won't damage the bracelet. I have used it AND have removed my bracelets several times now with no ill effects..


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I will take pics of the inside of my rings and send you a PM later when I get off from work.




Great thanks!!


----------



## LDDChanel

NSB said:


> I've had exactly the same situation as you have. I got my first Love in April 2013 & my 2nd Love in May 2014. The screws on both bracelets were loosening. I had read on here about someone using the purple Locktite on their screws. I got some & my husband applied it to the screws. That did the trick. They haven't loosened since. Apparently it isn't so strong that the screws will be damaged if the bracelets have to be removed. At least that's what I hope.  I'm so glad it worked because I love how they look together. Hope this is helpful.


This is really helpful! Thanks. I'll have to pick up some purple locktite!


----------



## LDDChanel

TechPrincess said:


> its the vibration that loosens the screws when 2 are worn together.. The purple locktite won't damage the bracelet. I have used it AND have removed my bracelets several times now with no ill effects..


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Jusinit

Hi Ladies,

Can y'all take a look at the bracelet and tell me if you think it is authentic. The seller is at 0 so im a bit worried. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Cartier-Rose...4230?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item2c946b5966


----------



## erinrose

Dhalia said:


> Try them on. I have a cuff from before (I thought it would be easier than the full bangle) but I recently got the bangle. The cuff is a bit tight for me right now (1 size smaller) due to pregnancy but I think I wouldn't be comfortable with wearing them both even if the cuff still fit because of banging together if you know what I mean. So if you try them on you'd get a better idea of how it feels for you. I don't regret getting the full bangle at all or the cuff- the cuff got 2 years of use under its wing and now that I have the bangle I never take it off.


It´s a real difficult decision beacuse eventhough I prefer the look of the full bangle I can´t imagine wearing it all the time never taking it off. I remove my cuff very frequently which I can´t do with the bangle. Also I´d definitely be wearing it with the cuff and hearing all these issues with the screws loosening does worry me.


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> It´s a real difficult decision beacuse eventhough I prefer the look of the full bangle I can´t imagine wearing it all the time never taking it off. I remove my cuff very frequently which I can´t do with the bangle. Also I´d definitely be wearing it with the cuff and hearing all these issues with the screws loosening does worry me.



Does anyone here wear two cuffs? Would it work??


----------



## Suzie

Jusinit said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can y'all take a look at the bracelet and tell me if you think it is authentic. The seller is at 0 so im a bit worried. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Cartier-Rose...4230?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item2c946b5966



I am not sure but I would never ever buy something this expensive from a 0 feedback seller, they may be stolen photos and they get your money and then disappear.


----------



## Jusinit

Suzie said:


> I am not sure but I would never ever buy something this expensive from a 0 feedback seller, they may be stolen photos and they get your money and then disappear.




I totally agree but with ebay and PayPal I feel more secure. But I put it the authenticated thread and its a no-no. Def too good to be true.


----------



## Caz71

Jusinit said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can y'all take a look at the bracelet and tell me if you think it is authentic. The seller is at 0 so im a bit worried. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Cartier-Rose...4230?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item2c946b5966



No showing of the writing inside and its too cheap for the real thing&#128556;


----------



## Suzie

Jusinit said:


> I totally agree but with ebay and PayPal I feel more secure. But I put it the authenticated thread and its a no-no. Def too good to be true.



Sometimes when things are too good to be true, it is danger, danger!


----------



## phillj12

Suzie said:


> I am not sure but I would never ever buy something this expensive from a 0 feedback seller, they may be stolen photos and they get your money and then disappear.




I totally agree! Way too risky.


----------



## lhaiat

phillj12 said:


> I totally agree! Way too risky.


it's fake


----------



## shpahlc

For those of you who have sold your Love (or other jewelry), is there a vendor you can recommend that you used? I know there's the option of the bay but I'm wondering if anyone has worked with companies such as Betteridge or Demesy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NSB

shpahlc said:


> For those of you who have sold your Love (or other jewelry), is there a vendor you can recommend that you used? I know there's the option of the bay but I'm wondering if anyone has worked with companies such as Betteridge or Demesy. Thanks in advance.


Did you decide you don't like to wear your 2 loves together?


----------



## shpahlc

NSB said:


> Did you decide you don't like to wear your 2 loves together?




No I ended up buying a diamond one! Need to get rid of the extra one!


----------



## NSB

shpahlc said:


> No I ended up buying a diamond one! Need to get rid of the extra one!


Oh wow! Congrats!


----------



## avcbob

Just wanted to share a photo of my wife's stack.  Note we had the head of the Clou engraved.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## sundaelove

Dear forumers,

I have a friend (not direct) who wants to sell me a cartier love bracelet with 4 diamonds. I compared it with my plain one and realised that there's no 'a' word stamp in side. 

What is the order or sequence of the stamp for a cartier love with 4 diamonds? Just to clarify before I confirm the purchase.

Thanks alot for your help!


----------



## erinrose

I got a love ring preowned and the stap looks good but the ring is slightly thicker (not a lot, barely noticeable) and therefore a little heavier then the one I bought from the store. Could it be that it was made years ago or should I be worried?


----------



## Lots love

Took these picture in the background was beautiful sunset looks so amazing had to share the pictures 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
made the rose gold really pop out


----------



## Suzie

avcbob said:


> Just wanted to share a photo of my wife's stack.  Note we had the head of the Clou engraved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



No picture?


----------



## freshie2096

Lots love said:


> Took these picture in the background was beautiful sunset looks so amazing had to share the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856544
> View attachment 2856545
> View attachment 2856547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the rose gold really pop out


Gorgeous stack! Love it!!


----------



## Lots love

freshie2096 said:


> Gorgeous stack! Love it!!




Thank you so much &#128581;


----------



## erinrose

Lots love said:


> Took these picture in the background was beautiful sunset looks so amazing had to share the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856544
> View attachment 2856545
> View attachment 2856547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the rose gold really pop out


 
Stunning pieces!


----------



## Lots love

erinrose said:


> Stunning pieces!




Thank you so much &#128150;


----------



## truthisinthebag

A question to Love bracelet owners: is the box white inside or lined black suede-like material?


----------



## blumster

truthisinthebag said:


> A question to Love bracelet owners: is the box white inside or lined black suede-like material?



mine was white


----------



## Bun

truthisinthebag said:


> A question to Love bracelet owners: is the box white inside or lined black suede-like material?



Both of my boxes are black suede material.


----------



## JLR223

truthisinthebag said:


> A question to Love bracelet owners: is the box white inside or lined black suede-like material?




Mine was black.


----------



## Lots love

I just cleaned them they look so shinny now. You can see the difference in the colors &#127775;&#128165;&#10024;


----------



## Lots love

today was Cartier cleaning day love my permit stack of Cartier my dream collection is complete&#10024;&#128165;&#127775;&#128165;


----------



## Tanys

truthisinthebag said:


> A question to Love bracelet owners: is the box white inside or lined black suede-like material?


My box was black


----------



## einseine

truthisinthebag said:


> A question to Love bracelet owners: is the box white inside or lined black suede-like material?



I got JUC in May and Love in December last year.  They are both black inside.  I believe the inside used to be white, perhaps several years back.


----------



## Caz71

New Cartier opening up in Brisbane Qld!!!


----------



## pupee

truthisinthebag said:


> A question to Love bracelet owners: is the box white inside or lined black suede-like material?



mine is black bought in Dec 2014.


----------



## baglvr2012

I hope it's ok to post this here, as I already posted on the authentication thread but have not received a response.  Moderators - please let me know if I need to remove!


Can current Cartier Love w/ diamond bracelet owners/pros authenticate this item?  Thank you so much.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cartier-Love-Bracelet-Yellow-Gold-Size-16-2012-New-Screw-System-4-Diamond/111551100782?_trksid=p2055119.c100022.m2048&_trkparms=ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140122153519%26meid%3D5f5f8c41ed3243afb86c1b542af2a6fa%26pid%3D100022%26


----------



## Lots love

baglvr2012 said:


> I hope it's ok to post this here, as I already posted on the authentication thread but have not received a response.  Moderators - please let me know if I need to remove!
> 
> 
> Can current Cartier Love w/ diamond bracelet owners/pros authenticate this item?  Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cartier-Lov...=5f5f8c41ed3243afb86c1b542af2a6fa&pid=100022&




In my opinion it's looks to be the real deal I would bring to Cartier ask them to clean in the store it if they say ok you know for sure it's the real deal good luck to u


----------



## ms.l

emma4ever said:


> here are my new loves




Stunning !!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Can someone give me their opinion on this Love ring in YG? I bought it from Ebay and still have a window to return if necessary


 
The markings look just like mine. I got mine at the Dallas boutique.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The markings look just like mine. I got mine at the Dallas boutique.



Thanks hun! I have kept it as am 99.999% sure it is authentic but it is nice to have another opinion!


----------



## _Siobhan

Hi
What's the best method to clean the love bracelet?


----------



## pereisu

Does anyone have experience purchasing from Ebay seller Luxe-inc?  Thinking of purchasing a preloved Love but not sure it's a good idea to purchase without an authenticity certificate.  Would you guys feel comfortable purchasing an authentic preloved Lovebwithout the authenticity certificate? 
TIA for your thoughts!


----------



## baghagg

pereisu said:


> Does anyone have experience purchasing from Ebay seller Luxe-inc?  Thinking of purchasing a preloved Love but not sure it's a good idea to purchase without an authenticity certificate.  Would you guys feel comfortable purchasing an authentic preloved Lovebwithout the authenticity certificate?
> TIA for your thoughts!



No I  would not


----------



## luxebaglover

Me neither!


----------



## Lots love

_Siobhan said:


> Hi
> 
> What's the best method to clean the love bracelet?




I clean mine with soft toothbrush do u can get all the crevices and locks underneath I used normal jewelry cleaner it's in red container Walmart sells it I 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
see mine looks almost brand-new except for a couple scratches are the ones it came out really nice and shiny as you can see in the picture good luck


----------



## bougainvillier

pereisu said:


> Does anyone have experience purchasing from Ebay seller Luxe-inc?  Thinking of purchasing a preloved Love but not sure it's a good idea to purchase without an authenticity certificate.  Would you guys feel comfortable purchasing an authentic preloved Lovebwithout the authenticity certificate?
> TIA for your thoughts!




I bought a love ring from them. Definitely authentic and it came with papers. To your question of purchasing without papers I would do it if resale value isn't a big concern to you. There are ways to make sure it's authentic other than papers aka having Cartier works on your piece for example. And there are fakes with papers. Just my two cents


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> I bought a love ring from them. Definitely authentic and it came with papers. To your question of purchasing without papers I would do it if resale value isn't a big concern to you. There are ways to make sure it's authentic other than papers aka having Cartier works on your piece for example. And there are fakes with papers. Just my two cents


 
Good to know. I want to add another and I might go pre-owned this time around to save some money.


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Good to know. I want to add another and I might go pre-owned this time around to save some money.




Or you can buy it in Europe now if you can since euro depreciated almost 20%


----------



## sdtinkgn

i want to know where could buy the cartier love bracelet?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Here's my stack. All 3 colour gold with half diamond. I wear them everyday for over 3 years now! The Juste un clou is a new addition about a year ago. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cartier_love

sdtinkgn said:


> i want to know where could buy the cartier love bracelet?


You can buy from Cartier.com and at a Cartier store. I don't believe you can purchase these at any other stores.


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> Here's my stack. All 3 colour gold with half diamond. I wear them everyday for over 3 years now! The Juste un clou is a new addition about a year ago. Thanks for letting me share!




Your collection looks so beatify on you thank you for sharing with us


----------



## perleegirl

natalie j said:


> here's my stack. All 3 colour gold with half diamond. I wear them everyday for over 3 years now! The juste un clou is a new addition about a year ago. Thanks for letting me share!




nice!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Lots love said:


> Your collection looks so beatify on you thank you for sharing with us


Thank you! Would love to add VCA Perlee or JUC Pave to my stack. Lol...


----------



## Sparkledolll

perleegirl said:


> nice!!!



Thank you! The VCA perlee is my mum's but I have it now! However it is too big on me and I feel like it doesn't really go with my stack...


----------



## melissadelag12

Natalie j said:


> Here's my stack. All 3 colour gold with half diamond. I wear them everyday for over 3 years now! The Juste un clou is a new addition about a year ago. Thanks for letting me share!



So so so beautiful!!


----------



## tutushopper

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! The VCA perlee is my mum's but I have it now! However it is too big on me and I feel like it doesn't really go with my stack...



I think that goes with your stack beautifully !!!


----------



## Lots love

Ok I finally got to take me loves off I came up with an idea of mix the two loves one separate two piece and mix the other two with those its looks pretty cool I think it's trip color loves lol 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 what you ladies think


----------



## Lots love

no I can wear this piece by its self for awhile


----------



## Sparkledolll

tutushopper said:


> I think that goes with your stack beautifully !!!




Thank you! There are so many scratches on my love bracelets but I still think they look fine.


----------



## pereisu

Hi, to those of you who own the cuff instead of the bangle. Do you regret not getting the bangle? 

I know there are many here that own and like both but if you were to only have one Love would anyone pick the cuff instead of the bangle? Still trying to decide which one to get.
Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

pereisu said:


> Hi, to those of you who own the cuff instead of the bangle. Do you regret not getting the bangle?
> 
> I know there are many here that own and like both but if you were to only have one Love would anyone pick the cuff instead of the bangle? Still trying to decide which one to get.
> Thanks!



Id rather the bangle but cuff cheaper so getting cuff.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

pereisu said:


> Hi, to those of you who own the cuff instead of the bangle. Do you regret not getting the bangle?
> 
> I know there are many here that own and like both but if you were to only have one Love would anyone pick the cuff instead of the bangle? Still trying to decide which one to get.
> Thanks!



I could have bought the bangle (at the time of choosing it was only about £300 more preloved than the cuff I ended up purchasing) but decided to get the cuff. I love the fact I can take it on and off easily when I want, switch it between wrists etc. I do like the look of the bangle too but have never regretted getting the cuff for the reasons just outlined. I might get a bangle to stack with my cuff at some point in the future.


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Would love to add VCA Perlee or JUC Pave to my stack. Lol...




Thank you so much Natalie. I enjoy sharing with everyone . I also love to see other peoples collections as well &#128536;&#128571;&#128571;


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> Here's my stack. All 3 colour gold with half diamond. I wear them everyday for over 3 years now! The Juste un clou is a new addition about a year ago. Thanks for letting me share!




I love your collection as well. I really like the white gold juc looks nice. Thank you for sharing your collection


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> Here's my stack. All 3 colour gold with half diamond. I wear them everyday for over 3 years now! The Juste un clou is a new addition about a year ago. Thanks for letting me share!




Can I ask question why do u have the juc upside down for . I see your juc like mine goes over are loved. I thought I was the only one it happened too . &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;


----------



## Sparkledolll

Lots love said:


> Can I ask question why do u have the juc upside down for . I see your juc like mine goes over are loved. I thought I was the only one it happened too . &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;


I think the JUC scratches less worn that way when banging an against the love bracelets.... And also I think it looks better on me that way


----------



## pereisu

Onebagtoomany said:


> I could have bought the bangle (at the time of choosing it was only about £300 more preloved than the cuff I ended up purchasing) but decided to get the cuff. I love the fact I can take it on and off easily when I want, switch it between wrists etc. I do like the look of the bangle too but have never regretted getting the cuff for the reasons just outlined. I might get a bangle to stack with my cuff at some point in the future.




Thanks! Other than the symbolism of the bangle do they actually look different?


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> I think the JUC scratches less worn that way when banging an against the love bracelets.... And also I think it looks better on me that way




Okay that makes sense. Your collection is beautiful , thank you for response to my question have wonderful weekend


----------



## CharmedByH

Hi, just bought Tiffany T bracelet to pair up with my love. What do you ladies think? Is it a good match?


----------



## pereisu

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, just bought Tiffany T bracelet to pair up with my love. What do you ladies think? Is it a good match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866038




It's a stunning match! Just gorgeous!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

anyone know the price for rose gold cartier 5 diamond bracelet in Euro?? how much cheaper is it compare to USA?


----------



## helenama

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> anyone know the price for rose gold cartier 5 diamond bracelet in Euro?? how much cheaper is it compare to USA?




4 Diamond rose gold is 8500 euro according to Cartier.fr. I didn't see a 5 diamond on the website. Hope this helps!


----------



## helenama

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, just bought Tiffany T bracelet to pair up with my love. What do you ladies think? Is it a good match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866038




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

helenama said:


> 4 Diamond rose gold is 8500 euro according to Cartier.fr. I didn't see a 5 diamond on the website. Hope this helps!



thank you. yeh it the 4 diamond lol..i dont really reb how many diamond is there.


----------



## erinrose

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, just bought Tiffany T bracelet to pair up with my love. What do you ladies think? Is it a good match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866038


Beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Or you can buy it in Europe now if you can since euro depreciated almost 20%



Very good point.


----------



## Dode99

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, just bought Tiffany T bracelet to pair up with my love. What do you ladies think? Is it a good match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866038



WOW stunning, Congrats!


----------



## PennyD2911

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, just bought Tiffany T bracelet to pair up with my love. What do you ladies think? Is it a good match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866038




Beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

bougainvillier said:


> Or you can buy it in Europe now if you can since euro depreciated almost 20%



are you saying cartier is about 20% cheaper in euro now?i know vca is cheaper in europe.


----------



## melissadelag12

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, just bought Tiffany T bracelet to pair up with my love. What do you ladies think? Is it a good match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866038



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## lafemmenikita

Valentines stack of Tiffany DBTY and LV&V bracelets &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tiare

Lots love said:


> Ok I finally got to take me loves off I came up with an idea of mix the two loves one separate two piece and mix the other two with those its looks pretty cool I think it's trip color loves lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864519
> View attachment 2864520
> View attachment 2864521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you ladies think



Is the chunkier cuff made of Labradorite?


----------



## bougainvillier

Hello, would anyone share a picture of a YG plain LOVE stacked with a YG 4-Diamond LOVE? I have been thinking about adding the 4-Diamond for a while, actually ever since I got my YG plain. I remember seeing some pics here a while back but could not find any now. Thank you!

And, for ladies who wear two or plus daily (or mostly), any trouble? I imagine the screws get loose easier from banging at each other? Other than that, anything to watch out for, or any regret per se?


----------



## MahoganyQT

CharmedByH said:


> Hi, just bought Tiffany T bracelet to pair up with my love. What do you ladies think? Is it a good match?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866038




Looks great!


----------



## freshie2096

bougainvillier said:


> Hello, would anyone share a picture of a YG plain LOVE stacked with a YG 4-Diamond LOVE? I have been thinking about adding the 4-Diamond for a while, actually ever since I got my YG plain. I remember seeing some pics here a while back but could not find any now. Thank you!
> 
> And, for ladies who wear two or plus daily (or mostly), any trouble? I imagine the screws get loose easier from banging at each other? Other than that, anything to watch out for, or any regret per se?


Hi there, Hope this pic helps.





I think you should go for the 4-diamond love, it's a gorgeous piece. 
I am saved up for the RG 4-diamond love myself, and can't wait to have it sooner


----------



## dialv

Here are mine, the 4 diamond has not come off since I got it a year ago. No issues at all, I totally love having 2!


----------



## dialv

lafemmenikita said:


> View attachment 2866620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentines stack of Tiffany DBTY and LV&V bracelets &#10084;&#65039;


I love your Valentine's stack!


----------



## tutushopper

freshie2096 said:


> Hi there, Hope this pic helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should go for the 4-diamond love, it's a gorgeous piece.
> I am saved up for the RG 4-diamond love myself, and can't wait to have it sooner





dialv said:


> Here are mine, the 4 diamond has not come off since I got it a year ago. No issues at all, I totally love having 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867991



I love these stacks of plain with diamond loves!


----------



## bougainvillier

freshie2096 said:


> Hi there, Hope this pic helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should go for the 4-diamond love, it's a gorgeous piece.
> I am saved up for the RG 4-diamond love myself, and can't wait to have it sooner





dialv said:


> Here are mine, the 4 diamond has not come off since I got it a year ago. No issues at all, I totally love having 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867991



Thank you for sharing. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Nolia

Hi everyone! Can I get a quick reference check? How much is Cartier YG Love 4 diamonds?


----------



## jewel obsessed

Hello TPFers  ....I will be going to Paris in March for vacation and wanted to buy myself a second love while I am there, I currently wear all rose gold (daily I wear my RG JUC next to my love and have both the matching JUC and Love rings). I also have a Gucci bamboo bracelet in RG that I wear on and off stacked with my other bracelets. I wanted to get the RG with multicolored stones but people have been telling me they are not fans so I have decided to stick with a plain. However, I can't seem to make up my mind...do I go with the WG or YG?!  I know people with the WG and it seems to look a bit blah to me...not to mention with scratches it looks more like stainless steel over time. I would like the YG but I wonder if its just too close to my RG to even bother...Also I will likely be getting  a two tone Tank Anglaise or Ballon Bleu for my graduation next year and thought the WG might tie everything in together nicely since I currently don't wear any of my WG or silver pieces... I would REALLY appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## Rami00

jewel obsessed said:


> Hello TPFers  ....I will be going to Paris in March for vacation and wanted to buy myself a second love while I am there, I currently wear all rose gold (daily I wear my RG JUC next to my love and have both the matching JUC and Love rings). I also have a Gucci bamboo bracelet in RG that I wear on and off stacked with my other bracelets. I wanted to get the RG with multicolored stones but people have been telling me they are not fans so I have decided to stick with a plain. However, I can't seem to make up my mind...do I go with the WG or YG?!  I know people with the WG and it seems to look a bit blah to me...not to mention with scratches it looks more like stainless steel over time. I would like the YG but I wonder if its just too close to my RG to even bother...Also I will likely be getting  a two tone Tank Anglaise or Ballon Bleu for my graduation next year and thought the WG might tie everything in together nicely since I currently don't wear any of my WG or silver pieces... I would REALLY appreciate any suggestions!




Your stack sounds amazing. Would you mind posting a pic for some eye candy? How about getting a white gold with diamonds? It has rhodium plating on it and wouldn't look at blah. I think it would look amazing with your rose gold jewelry. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Rami00

dialv said:


> Here are mine, the 4 diamond has not come off since I got it a year ago. No issues at all, I totally love having 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867991


 
LOVE this pic.


----------



## jewel obsessed

Rami00 said:


> Your stack sounds amazing. Would you mind posting a pic for some eye candy? How about getting a white gold with diamonds? It has rhodium plating on it and wouldn't look at blah. I think it would look amazing with your rose gold jewelry. Good luck deciding.


 

Thanks for your response Rami! I have a pic much much earlier in this thread I believe (I will try to search for it). I do not want any with diamonds (trying not to break the bank too much ...I think really it is between a plain YG, WG or a RG multicolor....its a very tough decision to make.


----------



## jewel obsessed

Rami00 said:


> Your stack sounds amazing. Would you mind posting a pic for some eye candy? How about getting a white gold with diamonds? It has rhodium plating on it and wouldn't look at blah. I think it would look amazing with your rose gold jewelry. Good luck deciding.


 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...discussion-thread-867278-37.html#post27226948

Here is the link to my post from last year!


----------



## Rami00

jewel obsessed said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...discussion-thread-867278-37.html#post27226948
> 
> Here is the link to my post from last year!


 
OMG!!!!!!!!! LOVE love love it! You have my dream stack  I have been eyeing that Gucci bamboo bracelet too. How do you like it?


I am getting my first love but for the life of me can not decide if I want YG, RG or WG. was able to eliminate WG coz I like a lil' just a lil' bling ..now down to YG or RG...and now reading all this threads about RG fading to yellow...UGH. So confusing.


----------



## jewel obsessed

Rami00 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!! LOVE love love it! You have my dream stack  I have been eyeing that Gucci bamboo bracelet too. How do you like it?
> 
> 
> I am getting my first love but for the life of me can not decide if I want YG, RG or WG. was able to eliminate WG coz I like a lil' just a lil' bling ..now down to YG or RG...and now reading all this threads about RG fading to yellow...UGH. So confusing.


 

Thank you so much! honestly the bamboo I now wear on and off just because its winter and the other day with all my layers and gloves it slide off my hand (I was outside shopping but luckily I just went to get something in my purse and it was right in there...I dodged a HUGE bullet with that one). Otherwise it is a gorgeous easy piece and what I love about it is that I haven't seen anyone with it in person (only very few in pictures). I get so many compliments on it. and as for the color of the Love, I love (no pun intended) the RG. It is so subtle and classic, goes with yellow gold and white gold as a mix, and trust me it does NOT fade. The thing to remember is that all gold (18k and anything less than 24 which is pure) is an alloy. They mix it with nickel to get white (I believe), copper to get rose and some other metal to get yellow. the only way it could fade was if it was yellow with rose plating (which makes no sense and Cartier wouldn't do it). The rose color is blended initially and is the same throughout any piece so the fading may just be their impression in different lighting, or perceived by people because of patina and just a natural buildup from soaps, lotions, etc. that can easily be cleaned off. If you love the RG go for it because its so great and compliments I think every skin type. Whichever color you choose though, you can't go wrong  please do share when you make your purchase!!! Tag me in your post if you don't mind  good luck!!


----------



## Rami00

jewel obsessed said:


> Thank you so much! honestly the bamboo I now wear on and off just because its winter and the other day with all my layers and gloves it slide off my hand (I was outside shopping but luckily I just went to get something in my purse and it was right in there...I dodged a HUGE bullet with that one). Otherwise it is a gorgeous easy piece and what I love about it is that I haven't seen anyone with it in person (only very few in pictures). I get so many compliments on it. and as for the color of the Love, I love (no pun intended) the RG. It is so subtle and classic, goes with yellow gold and white gold as a mix, and trust me it does NOT fade. The thing to remember is that all gold (18k and anything less than 24 which is pure) is an alloy. They mix it with nickel to get white (I believe), copper to get rose and some other metal to get yellow. the only way it could fade was if it was yellow with rose plating (which makes no sense and Cartier wouldn't do it). The rose color is blended initially and is the same throughout any piece so the fading may just be their impression in different lighting, or perceived by people because of patina and just a natural buildup from soaps, lotions, etc. that can easily be cleaned off. If you love the RG go for it because its so great and compliments I think every skin type. Whichever color you choose though, you can't go wrong  please do share when you make your purchase!!! Tag me in your post if you don't mind  good luck!!


 
Thank you! Truly appreciate such a great feedback.  I think my love is going to be RG! I am going on Friday to try one more time before I empty my bank balance lol! 
Keep you posted. I can't wait to see your updated stack. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Nolia

Authentication request. Please and thanks!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171640907701?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lots love

my loves feel so lose on me know I think I've lost more weight so &#128591;&#128576;&#128525;. So maybe this summer they won't be tight like last year &#128591;


----------



## gagabag

jewel obsessed said:


> Hello TPFers  ....I will be going to Paris in March for vacation and wanted to buy myself a second love while I am there, I currently wear all rose gold (daily I wear my RG JUC next to my love and have both the matching JUC and Love rings). I also have a Gucci bamboo bracelet in RG that I wear on and off stacked with my other bracelets. I wanted to get the RG with multicolored stones but people have been telling me they are not fans so I have decided to stick with a plain. However, I can't seem to make up my mind...do I go with the WG or YG?!  I know people with the WG and it seems to look a bit blah to me...not to mention with scratches it looks more like stainless steel over time. I would like the YG but I wonder if its just too close to my RG to even bother...Also I will likely be getting  a two tone Tank Anglaise or Ballon Bleu for my graduation next year and thought the WG might tie everything in together nicely since I currently don't wear any of my WG or silver pieces... I would REALLY appreciate any suggestions!




I was in the same dilemma as you before. I wear all WG. But the rainbow PG is just so stunning! I bought WG x4 then but I couldn't get the rainbow out of my head! Needless to say I came back for it a month later. Good decision in the long run as it's mostly out of stock now. I'd say go for it!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Hi, im a newbie in this forum. Ill be getting my very first love bracelet on my birthday which is on the 30th of jan  im just wondering if the plain cartier gold bangle is better for me since i do a lot of going around because i have a 5month old baby. Soon a lot of banging i suppose. I am torn between the plain and the 4dia love yellow gold but im afraid i might damage the dia or something. Can someone please help me decide  thank you.


----------



## jewel obsessed

gagabag said:


> I was in the same dilemma as you before. I wear all WG. But the rainbow PG is just so stunning! I bought WG x4 then but I couldn't get the rainbow out of my head! Needless to say I came back for it a month later. Good decision in the long run as it's mostly out of stock now. I'd say go for it!



Thanks gaga bag!! I am honestly thinking I will go for it!!! its so beautiful and I haven't seen many people with it which is a nice change!  I will be sure to post pics in March hahaha....I hate having to wait!

Also to anyone reading this wanting a Cartier treat, after doing some math, what with the depreciation of the Euro, the fact that tax is included in the price, and even more so if you buy in duty free, you can save upwards of $1,500 USD by purchasing there so it's a great excuse for a souvenir...you're welcome in advance for enabling!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, im a newbie in this forum. Ill be getting my very first love bracelet on my birthday which is on the 30th of jan  im just wondering if the plain cartier gold bangle is better for me since i do a lot of going around because i have a 5month old baby. Soon a lot of banging i suppose. I am torn between the plain and the 4dia love yellow gold but im afraid i might damage the dia or something. Can someone please help me decide  thank you.



Happy early BDAY!!! Mine is the 31st  go Aquarius!! I personally say go for the full bangle. It is really something that you get used to and becomes like a second skin. I have taken mine off only once in 5 years and I hated having to do it....I sleep, shower, do outdoors activities in it, swim in oceans, camp, etc etc etc. They are made to be loved (  ) and worn always so I think after the initial babying period you will get used to the feel, minor scratches and really see it as a piece that becomes unique for you and your life. Congrats on getting your love and wear it in good health....do post pics and good luck on deciding!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

jewel obsessed said:


> Happy early BDAY!!! Mine is the 31st  go Aquarius!! I personally say go for the full bangle. It is really something that you get used to and becomes like a second skin. I have taken mine off only once in 5 years and I hated having to do it....I sleep, shower, do outdoors activities in it, swim in oceans, camp, etc etc etc. They are made to be loved (  ) and worn always so I think after the initial babying period you will get used to the feel, minor scratches and really see it as a piece that becomes unique for you and your life. Congrats on getting your love and wear it in good health....do post pics and good luck on deciding!


Hi, thank you for your response  do you think a love 4 diamond bangle will be better than the plain love bangle? Wont i damage the bangle with diamonds if lets say often used or maybe bumped around at times  im a bit clumsy and i worry if i get the one with diamond they might break or fall off?


----------



## sjunky13

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2869478
> View attachment 2869480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my loves feel so lose on me know I think I've lost more weight so &#128591;&#128576;&#128525;. So maybe this summer they won't be tight like last year &#128591;


Love this.
Do you ever want to add a diamond piece to shake it up?


----------



## sjunky13

Ok, so I am deciding if I want to get a diamond love, diamond juc . I have both in YG plain, but want diamond versions of both.

Thinking to sell them of and replace with diamonds. Did anyone do this? I regret not going that way first time, but the JUC is $$$$ more!


----------



## tutushopper

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, im a newbie in this forum. Ill be getting my very first love bracelet on my birthday which is on the 30th of jan  im just wondering if the plain cartier gold bangle is better for me since i do a lot of going around because i have a 5month old baby. Soon a lot of banging i suppose. I am torn between the plain and the 4dia love yellow gold but im afraid i might damage the dia or something. Can someone please help me decide  thank you.



Welcome to the forum and happy early birthday!  I don't think you will do any damage to the diamonds if you go for the 4 diamond model.  The stones are set pretty well and diamonds are extremely tough.  Go for the bling!


----------



## tutushopper

sjunky13 said:


> Ok, so I am deciding if I want to get a diamond love, diamond juc . I have both in YG plain, but want diamond versions of both.
> 
> Thinking to sell them of and replace with diamonds. Did anyone do this? I regret not going that way first time, but the JUC is $$$$ more!



I regret that my love bracelet is plain.  It was a gift, but I'd have preferred to have the diamond version.  I may end up buying the diamond version and probably keeping the plain one (I have no idea where to sell it to not lose money, like I have selling to Yoogi's and such).  I'm quite happy with my diamond JUC and love that it has sparklies.


----------



## sjunky13

tutushopper said:


> I regret that my love bracelet is plain.  It was a gift, but I'd have preferred to have the diamond version.  I may end up buying the diamond version and probably keeping the plain one (I have no idea where to sell it to not lose money, like I have selling to Yoogi's and such).  I'm quite happy with my diamond JUC and love that it has sparklies.




TUTU!!! Where is your diamond JUC?!!!!!!! Pics please. I have  missed so much.

To sell, Ann's and Fashionphile are great. I have sold jewelry to FP and been happy.

You could keep the plain and add a diamond in there.

I also am pining for a taupe jumbo and sad I missed it, but that is another story.  Glad to see you here . xoxo


----------



## tutushopper

sjunky13 said:


> TUTU!!! Where is your diamond JUC?!!!!!!! Pics please. I have  missed so much.
> 
> To sell, Ann's and Fashionphile are great. I have sold jewelry to FP and been happy.
> 
> You could keep the plain and add a diamond in there.
> 
> I also am pining for a taupe jumbo and sad I missed it, but that is another story.  Glad to see you here . xoxo



Thank you!   I was totally enabled by the people here to get my JUC.  I'm wearing it through painting (I get to help...makes me feel useful and it's fun) and mountains of dust, and I love it.  It fits well with the theme of a house renovation!  

I wonder if a regular jeweler couldn't put some diamonds in; I know Cartier won't do it.  I'll probably just bit it and get the 4 diamond one, but I'm also eying a few pieces of VCA as well.  Here's my JUC and yes, I need to take mod shots:

As to _my_ taupe M/L, it's still sitting on a shelf at Nordstrom where it has been since I bought it in the summer due to an extremely not friendly SA.  I most probably am going to tell them to keep it and buy some jewelry instead.  Or a chandelier.


----------



## ldldb

tutushopper said:


> I regret that my love bracelet is plain.  It was a gift, but I'd have preferred to have the diamond version.  I may end up buying the diamond version and probably keeping the plain one (I have no idea where to sell it to not lose money, like I have selling to Yoogi's and such).  I'm quite happy with my diamond JUC and love that it has sparklies.



tutu, keep your plain Love to stack with your diamond Love when you get it. that's what I'm planning to do. i don't think you can recoup the value when you sell it, so you are better off keeping and stacking!


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> tutu, keep your plain Love to stack with your diamond Love when you get it. that's what I'm planning to do. i don't think you can recoup the value when you sell it, so you are better off keeping and stacking!



That is what I will likely do, as even though the price has gone up considerably since I got it, it's still my first, so it's special.  I also love that every scratch and ding means something just as every bump along the road of life does.


----------



## sjunky13

tutushopper said:


> Thank you!   I was totally enabled by the people here to get my JUC.  I'm wearing it through painting (I get to help...makes me feel useful and it's fun) and mountains of dust, and I love it.  It fits well with the theme of a house renovation!
> 
> I wonder if a regular jeweler couldn't put some diamonds in; I know Cartier won't do it.  I'll probably just bit it and get the 4 diamond one, but I'm also eying a few pieces of VCA as well.  Here's my JUC and yes, I need to take mod shots:
> 
> As to _my_ taupe M/L, it's still sitting on a shelf at Nordstrom where it has been since I bought it in the summer due to an extremely not friendly SA.  I most probably am going to tell them to keep it and buy some jewelry instead.  Or a chandelier.



So stunning! Beautiful . Forget the M/L and get jewelry! That is half the price of a diamond love!  

JUC with diamonds is really gorgeous! I want~


----------



## sjunky13

ldldb said:


> tutu, keep your plain love to stack with your diamond love when you get it. That's what i'm planning to do. I don't think you can recoup the value when you sell it, so you are better off keeping and stacking!




ita!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Oh good to know..thanks so much. Would love to see more photos of everyones love and stacks.. I dont have mine yet at the moment and im already thinking of what to purchase next.


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> Thank you!   I was totally enabled by the people here to get my JUC.  I'm wearing it through painting (I get to help...makes me feel useful and it's fun) and mountains of dust, and I love it.  It fits well with the theme of a house renovation!
> 
> I wonder if a regular jeweler couldn't put some diamonds in; I know Cartier won't do it.  I'll probably just bit it and get the 4 diamond one, but I'm also eying a few pieces of VCA as well.  Here's my JUC and yes, I need to take mod shots:
> 
> As to _my_ taupe M/L, it's still sitting on a shelf at Nordstrom where it has been since I bought it in the summer due to an extremely not friendly SA.  I most probably am going to tell them to keep it and buy some jewelry instead.  Or a chandelier.


 
WOW Tutu! Congrats! It's so beautiful. Would love to see a mod pic.


I read your diamond or no diamond dilemma and I 'm in the same boat. I like bling so I might as well buy with diamond...


----------



## shpahlc

I went through the same dilemma recently. After I bought my first love (plain), I wish I had bought a 4-diamond. I then bought a second (plain) love to stack, and immediately wish I had gone for a 4-diamond. Lesson: listen to your instincts. 

I just purchased a 4-diamond and am wearing 3 (which I think is almost too much for my wrist, but love on others) and will probably sell off one of the plains. I've received quotes from FP and Yoogis but they are low so I will wait a while. 

My recommendation is get what you love, especially before the prices go even higher!


----------



## Bun

I agree. Follow your instincts. When I bought my first love last year, I wasn't planned to stack. So I went with the plain RG and snug fit. After wearing the bracelet for a few months, I really love it and decided to get another one to stack. I read all the posts in this thread and after looking through all the beautiful stacks, I set my mind to get a YG 4 diamonds. I went to try out the bracelet and felt that there wasn't much difference in RG and YG color. In the end, I went with WG 4-diamonds instead. I love my stack now and try not to think about getting the YG love to complete the stack!


----------



## perleegirl

tutushopper said:


> Thank you!   I was totally enabled by the people here to get my JUC.  I'm wearing it through painting (I get to help...makes me feel useful and it's fun) and mountains of dust, and I love it.  It fits well with the theme of a house renovation!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if a regular jeweler couldn't put some diamonds in; I know Cartier won't do it.  I'll probably just bit it and get the 4 diamond one, but I'm also eying a few pieces of VCA as well.  Here's my JUC and yes, I need to take mod shots:
> 
> 
> 
> As to _my_ taupe M/L, it's still sitting on a shelf at Nordstrom where it has been since I bought it in the summer due to an extremely not friendly SA.  I most probably am going to tell them to keep it and buy some jewelry instead.  Or a chandelier.




This JUC is so pretty! What color of gold is it? Kind of hard to tell.


----------



## HADASSA

perleegirl said:


> This JUC is so pretty! What color of gold is it? Kind of hard to tell.


 
Tutu's JUC is WG with diamonds


----------



## Lots love

sjunky13 said:


> Love this.
> Do you ever want to add a diamond piece to shake it up?




Maybe someday down the line . But for now I'm going keep what I have. Thank you


----------



## sundaelove

Morning Ladies!

Wanted to share my stack today because 1) I just got a JUC and 2) my 7 year old screwed up the love for me this morning! 

Both RG by the way!


----------



## HADASSA

sundaelove said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Wanted to share my stack today because 1) I just got a JUC and *2) my 7 year old screwed up the love for me this morning!*
> 
> Both RG by the way!


----------



## Nolia

Hi, hoping someone can authenticate if possible. Thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cartier-4-D...77nQ92f58RAszyhrgAPSA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## sundaelove

Nolia said:


> Hi, hoping someone can authenticate if possible. Thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171640907701...:MEBIDX:IT


Listing has been removed...


----------



## Nolia

sundaelove said:


> Listing has been removed...



Thanks for letting me know. I just re-edited the link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cartier-4-D...77nQ92f58RAszyhrgAPSA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## sundaelove

Nolia, I think the stamp looks genuine. 

Seller has 42 positive feedbacks. Should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## melissadelag12

Bun said:


> I agree. Follow your instincts. When I bought my first love last year, I wasn't planned to stack. So I went with the plain RG and snug fit. After wearing the bracelet for a few months, I really love it and decided to get another one to stack. I read all the posts in this thread and after looking through all the beautiful stacks, I set my mind to get a YG 4 diamonds. I went to try out the bracelet and felt that there wasn't much difference in RG and YG color. In the end, I went with WG 4-diamonds instead. I love my stack now and try not to think about getting the YG love to complete the stack!



Beautiful combo!!!


----------



## Rami00

Bun said:


> I agree. Follow your instincts. When I bought my first love last year, I wasn't planned to stack. So I went with the plain RG and snug fit. After wearing the bracelet for a few months, I really love it and decided to get another one to stack. I read all the posts in this thread and after looking through all the beautiful stacks, I set my mind to get a YG 4 diamonds. I went to try out the bracelet and felt that there wasn't much difference in RG and YG color. In the end, I went with WG 4-diamonds instead. I love my stack now and try not to think about getting the YG love to complete the stack!



Loveeee it!


----------



## Lots love

Bun said:


> I agree. Follow your instincts. When I bought my first love last year, I wasn't planned to stack. So I went with the plain RG and snug fit. After wearing the bracelet for a few months, I really love it and decided to get another one to stack. I read all the posts in this thread and after looking through all the beautiful stacks, I set my mind to get a YG 4 diamonds. I went to try out the bracelet and felt that there wasn't much difference in RG and YG color. In the end, I went with WG 4-diamonds instead. I love my stack now and try not to think about getting the YG love to complete the stack!




Looks amazing on you. I was going to go with the white gold to buy the yellow gold look good on me. I love the love collections. Everyone has such beautiful collections. We are so lucky to be able to have them 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128140;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nolia

Will Cartier do engraving on authentic items no purchased in-store?


----------



## gagabag

Nolia said:


> Will Cartier do engraving on authentic items no purchased in-store?




I've been told that they do engrave internationally - so you could get in done anywhere even if you bought it somewhere else. For free if bought within 3 months, but for a fee if longer. HTH


----------



## Nolia

gagabag said:


> I've been told that they do engrave internationally - so you could get in done anywhere even if you bought it somewhere else. For free if bought within 3 months, but for a fee if longer. HTH



Thank you. Any idea what the cost is?


----------



## gagabag

Sorry Nolia! Not sure either. Hopefully someone here could chime in?


----------



## gagabag

Here is mine from last night. I realised I don't like stacking my loves- I prefer it worn one at a time. To me it feels a bit constricting if worn too many... Does anyone feel the same way?


----------



## bougainvillier

nolia said:


> thank you. Any idea what the cost is?



$70


----------



## bougainvillier

gagabag said:


> Here is mine from last night. I realised I don't like stacking my loves- I prefer it worn one at a time. To me it feels a bit constricting if worn too many... Does anyone feel the same way?
> 
> View attachment 2874120



Beautiful. 

I am the same way. I have a cuff and a bangle, and I stack them like once a month. I was very close to buy another bangle this week but I realized I did not want to stack them, at least 24/7. I guess I will have to wait for a pave diamond, since it's not a screw on


----------



## Nolia

bougainvillier said:


> $70



Thank you~


----------



## melissadelag12

gagabag said:


> Here is mine from last night. I realised I don't like stacking my loves- I prefer it worn one at a time. To me it feels a bit constricting if worn too many... Does anyone feel the same way?
> 
> View attachment 2874120



 your Love


----------



## Katcarlokimason

I feel so down... I was expecting to purchase my first yg love on my birthday on the 30th and already called melbourne boutique if they have a size that i wanted and they said yeS but would only reserve 48hours prior..so i am waiting a few more days to make the reservation but just tried my luck today if i can have it reserved and the lady said it was already sold. I just couldn't believe what ive heard. The lady said i can order one and wait for 2-3months.. Gosh! She said i have to make a 25% deposit to make a reservation, i feel disappointed because she could have told me that the other day so i wouldnt have to loose the bracelet


----------



## gagabag

bougainvillier said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I am the same way. I have a cuff and a bangle, and I stack them like once a month. I was very close to buy another bangle this week but I realized I did not want to stack them, at least 24/7. I guess I will have to wait for a pave diamond, since it's not a screw on



 Oh a pave, yes that would solve my "problem" too!



melissadelag12 said:


> your Love



Thank you!


----------



## gagabag

Katcarlokimason said:


> I feel so down... I was expecting to purchase my first yg love on my birthday on the 30th and already called melbourne boutique if they have a size that i wanted and they said yeS but would only reserve 48hours prior..so i am waiting a few more days to make the reservation but just tried my luck today if i can have it reserved and the lady said it was already sold. I just couldn't believe what ive heard. The lady said i can order one and wait for 2-3months.. Gosh! She said i have to make a 25% deposit to make a reservation, i feel disappointed because she could have told me that the other day so i wouldnt have to loose the bracelet



Sorry about that! It's a real bummer! What size are you after? Have you tried Sydney? Give them a call, I understand that they have more stocks there. From my experience, their CS is a lot better. Whatever happens, have a great 30th!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

gagabag said:


> Sorry about that! It's a real bummer! What size are you after? Have you tried Sydney? Give them a call, I understand that they have more stocks there. From my experience, their CS is a lot better. Whatever happens, have a great 30th!


I called sydney boutique as well and they have my size.. Its just that they cannot send the package to melbourne on my biirthday because they have to clear my payment for three days and send the item for anothwr 2-3 days. Im staying in melbourne for only three days. Though they can send the package in mildura (rural are in australia) still i wanted an SA to put it on me just so itll be safer because i dont want any screw problems in the future from what i have been reading in some of the posts here. It is just disappointing because i really thought ill be getting it next week already.


----------



## gagabag

Katcarlokimason said:


> I called sydney boutique as well and they have my size.. Its just that they cannot send the package to melbourne on my biirthday because they have to clear my payment for three days and send the item for anothwr 2-3 days. Im staying in melbourne for only three days. Though they can send the package in mildura (rural are in australia) still i wanted an SA to put it on me just so itll be safer because i dont want any screw problems in the future from what i have been reading in some of the posts here. It is just disappointing because i really thought ill be getting it next week already.




I am from SA (Adelaide) too! They do complimentary shipping but only accepts direct bank deposit, no credit cards! I know that it's not the same but if you have no other choice, screwing it is not at all that bad just make sure it's screwed on tight. Get your "love" to screw it for you.


----------



## elliesaurus

Katcarlokimason said:


> I called sydney boutique as well and they have my size.. Its just that they cannot send the package to melbourne on my biirthday because they have to clear my payment for three days and send the item for anothwr 2-3 days. Im staying in melbourne for only three days. Though they can send the package in mildura (rural are in australia) still i wanted an SA to put it on me just so itll be safer because i dont want any screw problems in the future from what i have been reading in some of the posts here. It is just disappointing because i really thought ill be getting it next week already.




An SA screwed on my bracelet for me and the screwdriver slipped and left a huge scratch on the bracelet. Having an SA do it is not always better! Hope that gives you a better peace of mind to get it shipped directly to you and happy birthday!


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hi ladies!

Could someone authenticate this Cartier Love Bracelet, thanks
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=181650234616
Item number : 181650234616
Seller:surichou827

I also posted in the authentication thread.


----------



## Lots love

elliesaurus said:


> An SA screwed on my bracelet for me and the screwdriver slipped and left a huge scratch on the bracelet. Having an SA do it is not always better! Hope that gives you a better peace of mind to get it shipped directly to you and happy birthday!




In surprise since they scratched they couldn't replace it or fix it at least special how expensive it is all


----------



## hisbabyangel

Katcarlokimason said:


> I called sydney boutique as well and they have my size.. Its just that they cannot send the package to melbourne on my biirthday because they have to clear my payment for three days and send the item for anothwr 2-3 days. Im staying in melbourne for only three days. Though they can send the package in mildura (rural are in australia) still i wanted an SA to put it on me just so itll be safer because i dont want any screw problems in the future from what i have been reading in some of the posts here. It is just disappointing because i really thought ill be getting it next week already.


I had mine gifted to me and I actually was worried that i won't screw it on tight and have problems but i was able to put it on myself slowly. It hasn't even loosened and it has been a month and a half that i've been wearing it


----------



## elliesaurus

Lots love said:


> In surprise since they scratched they couldn't replace it or fix it at least special how expensive it is all




They were rushing to close, believe it or not (this was in France and they take their downtime very seriously!), and it was the last one in its size, apparently in the entire country. I couldn't get over it and eventually took it to 5th Ave to see if I could get it swapped and... They polished my less-than-a-month-old bangle without first consulting me. I was really upset about that. Overall, a terrible experience. I've only shopped from Cartier once since that happened in 2009 because I really despise their service, between this incident and other experiences.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Thank you girls for sharing your thoughts. It was a real disappointment for me to find out that i could have the bracelet reserved if they just informed me two days ago. Now i will be depositing 25% and waiting for 2-3mos. But hopefully they can ship it here in mildura with no extra fee, either way, It would have been still better to have purchased it in the boutique itself and bring it home safely and wear the love on the day of my birthday


----------



## gagabag

Katcarlokimason said:


> Thank you girls for sharing your thoughts. It was a real disappointment for me to find out that i could have the bracelet reserved if they just informed me two days ago. Now i will be depositing 25% and waiting for 2-3mos. But hopefully they can ship it here in mildura with no extra fee, either way, It would have been still better to have purchased it in the boutique itself and bring it home safely and wear the love on the day of my birthday




What made u decide to wait for your size at Melbourne rather than Sydney? Does Melbourne have a direct bank deposit as well (rather than cc)? Hope you get it soon! HBD


----------



## Katcarlokimason

gagabag said:


> What made u decide to wait for your size at Melbourne rather than Sydney? Does Melbourne have a direct bank deposit as well (rather than cc)? Hope you get it soon! HBD


Hi, i will be going back to melbourne on april for a family affair. So i told them to inform me just in case they have it earlier so I can arrange an earlier leave for my husband close to the date i am supposed to go to melbourne which is april 16. The lady from melbourne cartier said i can come in on jan30 (which is my birthday, and when i was supposed to purchase the bracelet  ) to have my proper size fitted and make the reservation at the same time. Too bad i am only in melbourne til feb1 or 2. Mildura is 5hours away from melbourne (by land) thats why its a real disappointment to go all the way there just to find out im not bringing the bracelet with me.  ITs a good thing the bracelet wasnt the only purpose why we are going or it would have been a real bad 32nd birthday  thanks so much for the greetings.


----------



## Caz71

We ordered a cuff. It took abt month and half to come in. Had to pay 25pct. its on layby so we can pay directly debit deposit for 6 months. In melbourne Cartier.


----------



## einseine

I also prefer wearing my Love alone, or with DTB/chain bracelets.  I don't really like wearing my Love and Perlee at the same time.  I wear JUC and Love on each hand, so no chance to wear my Perlee Signature these days....


----------



## HERMEZ

what do you like as a better combo - a white gold love and a yellow gold love or a yellow gold love and a tennis bracelet?
getting a new piece but not sure which to get..
thoughts?


----------



## HERMEZ

einseine said:


> Hi CharmedByH!&#12288;&#12288;JUC is really comfortable, perhaps more comfortable than LOVE.  Because it is thinner and round.  I am purchasing PG 4-diamond Love to wear it 24/7.  I cannot wear two hard bangles when I sleep or when I play the piano.  So, I'll take on/off my JUC as necessary.


Hi- I want to know about the nail bracelet. I have a gold love bracelet and want another bracelet. Do you like wearing the nail with it?  Is it too much gold?  my options are a clu, wg love, or tennis bracelets. What do u think is the best combo since it seems like u have a lot.  Also thinking of adding diamonds to my gold love so then i would have a gold love bracelet with diamonds and a nail... or white gold. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## einseine

HERMEZ said:


> Hi- I want to know about the nail bracelet. I have a gold love bracelet and want another bracelet. Do you like wearing the nail with it?  Is it too much gold?  my options are a clu, wg love, or tennis bracelets. What do u think is the best combo since it seems like u have a lot.  Also thinking of adding diamonds to my gold love so then i would have a gold love bracelet with diamonds and a nail... or white gold. Let me know your thoughts!



Hi HERMEZ!  I like wearing my JUC solo, sometimes with a watch.  I wear my JUC on my left wrist, and LOVE, on my right wrist 24/7.  My best combo is the diamond line bracelet X PG 4-diamond Love or PG JUC with diamonds or PG Perlee Signature.  (My love for my tennis bracelet is incomparable!!!)

I love JUC X LOVE combo on other ladies.  I don't think it is too much gold at all.  Personally, I don't like wearing them together because 1) I don't find wearing two hard bracelets comfortable, 2) I don't like clanking noises (I wear my JUC and LOVE very loosely.) 

Are you really OK wearing two hard bracelets???  If you choose JUC, you can take it off as you like, but if you choose WG LOVE, you will be wearing two LOVEs 24/7.  With YG Love with diamonds, I would choose YG JUC.  (By the way, JUC is more comfy than LOVE, I think.)


----------



## pereisu

HERMEZ said:


> what do you like as a better combo - a white gold love and a yellow gold love or a yellow gold love and a tennis bracelet?
> 
> getting a new piece but not sure which to get..
> 
> thoughts?




I prefer the tennis bracelet/Lovr combo as it will give you a look with more dimension and contrast.  I personally plan to pair my YG Love with a pearl bead Tiffany bracelet, just have to decide on which one.


----------



## pereisu

My first Cartier piece! Have been obsessing over this bracelet for years! YG sz 16.  For reference my wrist measures exactly 15mm. I am so excited!! Thanks for letting me share!!.


----------



## Lots love

pereisu said:


> My first Cartier piece! Have been obsessing over this bracelet for years! YG sz 16.  For reference my wrist measures exactly 15mm. I am so excited!! Thanks for letting me share!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876689
> View attachment 2876690




Oh congratulations looks amazing on you. I can relate to what y are saying. Sometimes you appreciate something when you wait very long time for it. It holds more
Meaning to u then you remember how long it took u to get it &#127801;&#127801;&#128571;&#128150;&#10084;&#65039;&#128156;


----------



## Lots love

pereisu said:


> My first Cartier piece! Have been obsessing over this bracelet for years! YG sz 16.  For reference my wrist measures exactly 15mm. I am so excited!! Thanks for letting me share!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876689
> View attachment 2876690




Tighten the screws on it they are opened tighten one side little more then the other side first then the
Second side tighten all the way make sure u push into it when screwing it on. Only reason I say it is I have taking mine off couple times my sa
Told me what to do


----------



## tutushopper

pereisu said:


> My first Cartier piece! Have been obsessing over this bracelet for years! YG sz 16.  For reference my wrist measures exactly 15mm. I am so excited!! Thanks for letting me share!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876689
> View attachment 2876690



Congrats, it's gorgeous!


----------



## pereisu

Lots love said:


> Tighten the screws on it they are opened tighten one side little more then the other side first then the
> Second side tighten all the way make sure u push into it when screwing it on. Only reason I say it is I have taking mine off couple times my sa
> Told me what to do




Yes! Thank you!!! I tightened them.  One of them was a bit lose, I also noticed that when looking at the pictures I uploaded.  I put it on myself and was afraid to push too hard on the screwdriver because it has a tendency to slip out and scratch the bracelet.  I scratched it a bit unfortunately in tightening them but that's ok, better that than to have the screws pop out!


----------



## pereisu

tutushopper said:


> Congrats, it's gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## pereisu

Lots love said:


> Oh congratulations looks amazing on you. I can relate to what y are saying. Sometimes you appreciate something when you wait very long time for it. It holds more
> Meaning to u then you remember how long it took u to get it &#127801;&#127801;&#128571;&#128150;&#10084;&#65039;&#128156;




Thank you!! Yes it's true that we appreciate things more when we wait for a long time to get them.  Although there have been some things that I have built up in my mind for a long time too only to be disappointed when I actually get it. In this case it was worth the wait!!


----------



## missyb

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Nolia

Hi everyone! Can someone authenticate this for me? Please and thanks in advance!


----------



## Lots love

pereisu said:


> Yes! Thank you!!! I tightened them.  One of them was a bit lose, I also noticed that when looking at the pictures I uploaded.  I put it on myself and was afraid to push too hard on the screwdriver because it has a tendency to slip out and scratch the bracelet.  I scratched it a bit unfortunately in tightening them but that's ok, better that than to have the screws pop out!




You should read the instructions on it. I'm glad you saw that&#128591;. Post one one screw 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  half way and the other side all the way then tighten. The other side and you can get a different screwdriver to tighten it thats what I did like you its to small to get a good grip grip on it . This is what use and it's perfect to but on and off so maybe u can find something similar


----------



## Lots love

pereisu said:


> Thank you!! Yes it's true that we appreciate things more when we wait for a long time to get them.  Although there have been some things that I have built up in my mind for a long time too only to be disappointed when I actually get it. In this case it was worth the wait!!




Oh yes I agree with you I'm so happy for you &#128077;&#127799;&#128150;&#127801;&#128156;&#127801;&#128581;


----------



## Sparkledolll

HERMEZ said:


> Hi- I want to know about the nail bracelet. I have a gold love bracelet and want another bracelet. Do you like wearing the nail with it?  Is it too much gold?  my options are a clu, wg love, or tennis bracelets. What do u think is the best combo since it seems like u have a lot.  Also thinking of adding diamonds to my gold love so then i would have a gold love bracelet with diamonds and a nail... or white gold. Let me know your thoughts!



I normally wear 3 Love bracelets stacked and added JUC last year. I like to mix different metals with diamonds. I have a tennis bracelet but I don't think it goes with JUC or Love. In my opinion it's never too much. Lol... I love stacking so it just depends on your personal style.


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> I normally wear 3 Love bracelets stacked and added JUC last year. I like to mix different metals with diamonds. I have a tennis bracelet but I don't think it goes with JUC or Love. In my opinion it's never too much. Lol... I love stacking so it just depends on your personal style.




Love your look


----------



## JLC22

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2618063
> 
> 
> My graduation gift, a YG cartier love bracelet! I am in love! I got it in a size 16 and it fits perfect.



beautiful!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

I have the cuff and my choice had nothing to do with price, but rather the convenience of being able to remove the bracelet easily. I work out a lot, boxing, martial arts etc. I also additionally partake in a spray tan here and there. None of these activities were a good combination for the bangle. Additionally I like to change my look and wear other bracelets such as my Hermes' CDC's quite a bit and this gives me the flexibility to do so.




pereisu said:


> Hi, to those of you who own the cuff instead of the bangle. Do you regret not getting the bangle?
> 
> I know there are many here that own and like both but if you were to only have one Love would anyone pick the cuff instead of the bangle? Still trying to decide which one to get.
> Thanks!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> I also prefer wearing my Love alone, or with DTB/chain bracelets.  I don't really like wearing my Love and Perlee at the same time.  I wear JUC and Love on each hand, so no chance to wear my Perlee Signature these days....
> 
> View attachment 2875350



Hey there friend! This pic of your stack in your new dreamy car is making me smile wishing it was my arm he he he !!! Love the gloves! Are they fingerless driving gloves? Love it all and the onyx VCA pops!! Nice to see you posting new pics of your ever growing jewelry collection!


----------



## Caz71

Those with the cuff. I found my size 17 but I could not put it on. The opening space is tiny. So my husband basically rammed it on!! Does anyone have a problem with how tiny the opening space is. Would like to know...thanksx


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi ladies....love all of your loves!! Just a quick question....does cartier do a price increase every year on the love bangle? And does anyone know if there is a price increase in 2015? Thanks!


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Those with the cuff. I found my size 17 but I could not put it on. The opening space is tiny. So my husband basically rammed it on!! Does anyone have a problem with how tiny the opening space is. Would like to know...thanksx


The first couple of times putting it on were somewhat tricky, but I got a hang if it really fast. After those first couple of times it it got a lot easier. Now it´s it´s as easy as can be. Hope this helps!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

Mine was really difficult the first couple of days too!!  ask most of the cuff owners here and they will tell you that it gets easier. There is sort of a trick to it. I found that rolling it on, if that makes sense, is easier. And when I first got it, it helped to use lotion until I got the hang of it. Now I just slip it on and off..no problem. 




Caz71 said:


> Those with the cuff. I found my size 17 but I could not put it on. The opening space is tiny. So my husband basically rammed it on!! Does anyone have a problem with how tiny the opening space is. Would like to know...thanksx


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Hey there friend! This pic of your stack in your new dreamy car is making me smile wishing it was my arm he he he !!! Love the gloves! Are they fingerless driving gloves? Love it all and the onyx VCA pops!! Nice to see you posting new pics of your ever growing jewelry collection!



Thanks CATEYES!  I went with the 4-diamond one as you advised me so.  No, they are not fingerless ones.  The interior of my previous 911 was black and my DH presented me the red globes.  I think now I need tan colored gloves. hehe

I think my jewelry collection may stop growing for a while.  Now I have a diamond line bracelets, which gives me a great satisfaction!!!  I have no desire for at least bracelets.  I might want WG alhambra necklaces, but I am not sure yet if I really want them.


----------



## Nolia

Nolia said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone authenticate this for me? Please and thanks in advance!



Hi, can anyone confirm? It would be much appreciated!


----------



## bougainvillier

Nolia said:


> Hi, can anyone confirm? It would be much appreciated!




It's almost impossible to authenticate over pictures. Why don't you bring it to Cartier and have them check it out?


----------



## Nolia

bougainvillier said:


> It's almost impossible to authenticate over pictures. Why don't you bring it to Cartier and have them check it out?



It's not with me, so I won't be able to take it in. I wonder if anyone sees any red flags or anything?


----------



## americanroyal89

Does anyone have the baby love bracelet? The one with the two interlocking circles? 

How durable is the chain? It looks thin...can it stand up to daily wear? What about 24/7 wear?

Any info or insight would be great


----------



## cloverleigh

I have the baby love bracelet and it's quite durable.  I haven't felt the need to "baby" it when I have it on.  Also works layering with other bracelets.  I don't have experience with 24/7 wear but should be able to hold up quite well with daily wear.


----------



## americanroyal89

cloverleigh said:


> I have the baby love bracelet and it's quite durable.  I haven't felt the need to "baby" it when I have it on.  Also works layering with other bracelets.  I don't have experience with 24/7 wear but should be able to hold up quite well with daily wear.




Thank you!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

americanroyal89 said:


> Does anyone have the baby love bracelet? The one with the two interlocking circles?
> 
> How durable is the chain? It looks thin...can it stand up to daily wear? What about 24/7 wear?
> 
> Any info or insight would be great




I had it and sold it. I hated that the rings always fell to the underside of your wrist. They never stayed on top of the wrist


----------



## luvmy3girls

For those of you that have 2 love bracelets...does anyone wear one on each arm, rather than stack them?


----------



## LadyChloe

bougainvillier said:


> Hello, would anyone share a picture of a YG plain LOVE stacked with a YG 4-Diamond LOVE? I have been thinking about adding the 4-Diamond for a while, actually ever since I got my YG plain. I remember seeing some pics here a while back but could not find any now. Thank you!
> 
> And, for ladies who wear two or plus daily (or mostly), any trouble? I imagine the screws get loose easier from banging at each other? Other than that, anything to watch out for, or any regret per se?



I just bought the yg 4 diamond and will get it tomorrow. I plan to wear with my plain yg. I can take a pic if you'd like once I get it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LadyChloe said:


> I just bought the yg 4 diamond and will get it tomorrow. I plan to wear with my plain yg. I can take a pic if you'd like once I get it.



Please do! I would love to see as well.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Hi, i spoke to an SA in melbourne cartier and she said that if i wear a yg love bracelet with my 14karat gold bracelet or rolex two tone watch, id damage the cartier love badly because the watch and a14k gold is harder than the 18k yellow gold love bracelet.. Have any of you had stacked these things and indeed damaged the cartier love bracelet immensely?


----------



## pereisu

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, i spoke to an SA in melbourne cartier and she said that if i wear a yg love bracelet with my 14karat gold bracelet or rolex two tone watch, id damage the cartier love badly because the watch and a14k gold is harder than the 18k yellow gold love bracelet.. Have any of you had stacked these things and indeed damaged the cartier love bracelet immensely?




That makes sense, the purer the gold the softer it is.  I wouldn't do it.  But I suppose that even if the gold on the watch were 18K it would scratch it just the same.  I say that if you want to minimize scratches on the love maybe don't wear it with a watch  or any piece of jewelry that will rub against it, some people don't mind the scratches so it's up to you.


----------



## dochunnybunny

luvmy3girls said:


> For those of you that have 2 love bracelets...does anyone wear one on each arm, rather than stack them?




I usually wear one at a time because sometimes its just too much especially during regular days. However, I love the look when I stack both love together. Below is a picture of my 2 love bracelets in action.


----------



## princess621

Hi all - 

Does anybody know the diamond specs of the diamonds in the WG 4 diamond Love? 
I know the PF members are so knowledgable so I was hoping I could find answers here before going to a Cartier store myself. 

TIA!


----------



## LadyChloe

Here's my current stack after just adding the YG with diamonds


----------



## luvmy3girls

LadyChloe said:


> Here's my current stack after just adding the YG with diamonds




Love&#128525;


----------



## beanybaker

Anybody else have tiny wrists? I should be a size 15 but as catier not making this size anymore I've either got to go for the 16 which I can turn around on my wrist if I force it.....or wait and hope one comes up second hand.
Really want a love bracelet soooo much, what to do?? Advice lady's please


----------



## lapurse

beanybaker said:


> Anybody else have tiny wrists? I should be a size 15 but as catier not making this size anymore I've either got to go for the 16 which I can turn around on my wrist if I force it.....or wait and hope one comes up second hand.
> Really want a love bracelet soooo much, what to do?? Advice lady's please




I was sized 15 as the 16 bangle rotated freely on my wrist. For this reason and the ability to be easily removed I'm leaning towards the 16 cuff. It felt much more snug than the cuff.


----------



## rengb6

beanybaker said:


> Anybody else have tiny wrists? I should be a size 15 but as catier not making this size anymore I've either got to go for the 16 which I can turn around on my wrist if I force it.....or wait and hope one comes up second hand.
> Really want a love bracelet soooo much, what to do?? Advice lady's please



I have the 16 in WG and it does rotate very easily around my wrist. The size 15 would have to be custom made and costs more to make, which doesn't make sense because you'd be receiving less gold. I grew to love my size 16 because I can push it up and wear it higher on my arm when I'm typing or doing other types of work. It's also easy to hide underneath long sleeves and doesn't get damaged as easily as I imagine it would if it were worn lower down on my arm.


----------



## beanybaker

rengb6 said:


> I have the 16 in WG and it does rotate very easily around my wrist. The size 15 would have to be custom made and costs more to make, which doesn't make sense because you'd be receiving less gold. I grew to love my size 16 because I can push it up and wear it higher on my arm when I'm typing or doing other types of work. It's also easy to hide underneath long sleeves and doesn't get damaged as easily as I imagine it would if it were worn lower down on my arm.


That's really interesting, glad I asked.....  I'm going to go back and look again at the 16, maybe the slightly bigger fit will be a bonus.


----------



## melissadelag12

ladychloe said:


> here's my current stack after just adding the yg with diamonds



It looks amazing!!!!!!


----------



## CKT

lapurse said:


> I was sized 15 as the 16 bangle rotated freely on my wrist. For this reason and the ability to be easily removed I'm leaning towards the 16 cuff. It felt much more snug than the cuff.


 
I have ultra tiny wrist!!! I am probably a size 14 honestly... my bracelet is loose on me and I can definitely roll it out easily but I got used to them and now I am just glad that I can easily push them up my arm when I need to type etc.


----------



## theory26

does anyone know what this bracelet is? i really love this look but can't find it anywhere 

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3b/4c/52/3b4c525cdb7f2799ab8fb12ee5601703.jpg


----------



## helenama

LadyChloe said:


> Here's my current stack after just adding the YG with diamonds




Gorgeous stack!! &#128525; Can I be so bold as to ask what is the brand of the narrow bangle to the left, the one with the larger but fewer diamonds? It goes so well with the Love!


----------



## Sparkledolll

theory26 said:


> does anyone know what this bracelet is? i really love this look but can't find it anywhere
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3b/4c/52/3b4c525cdb7f2799ab8fb12ee5601703.jpg



Do you mean the Hermes Kelly bracelet?


----------



## Jusinit

theory26 said:


> does anyone know what this bracelet is? i really love this look but can't find it anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3b/4c/52/3b4c525cdb7f2799ab8fb12ee5601703.jpg




The bracelet on the left is the hermes kelly if that is what you are referring to


----------



## theory26

oh okay this is the hermes kelly bracelet? does that thing stick out so much that it bothers people? i'm considering this pairing.


----------



## mousdioufe

Today stack in rose gold


----------



## LadyChloe

helenama said:


> Gorgeous stack!! &#65533;&#65533; Can I be so bold as to ask what is the brand of the narrow bangle to the left, the one with the larger but fewer diamonds? It goes so well with the Love!



That's so funny. That is a cheapie Michael Kors that a friend gave me for my bday. It's the only non real gold piece (plated) I wear because it went so well with the stack. You can likely still get it at MK.

ETA or did you mean the one with the row of diamonds? I just realized that one is to the left first before the MK one.


----------



## LadyChloe

mousdioufe said:


> Today stack in rose gold



So lovely!


----------



## melissadelag12

mousdioufe said:


> Today stack in rose gold



Love the clic clac!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

theory26 said:


> oh okay this is the hermes kelly bracelet? does that thing stick out so much that it bothers people? i'm considering this pairing.



I considered the Kelly bracelet too but I went for VCA instead. &#128516;


----------



## Sparkledolll

Natalie j said:


> I considered the Kelly bracelet too but I went for VCA instead. &#128516;




Oops


----------



## Rami00

mousdioufe said:


> Today stack in rose gold


----------



## ldldb

my cartier trifecta (rose gold and white gold)


----------



## helenama

LadyChloe said:


> That's so funny. That is a cheapie Michael Kors that a friend gave me for my bday. It's the only non real gold piece (plated) I wear because it went so well with the stack. You can likely still get it at MK.
> 
> ETA or did you mean the one with the row of diamonds? I just realized that one is to the left first before the MK one.




I meant the first one. That's great - and my wallet says thank you! *planning imminent visit to MK*


----------



## beanybaker

mousdioufe said:


> Today stack in rose gold


OMG 

Question : do you find the JUSTE UN CLOU larger fitting than the LOVE .......?


----------



## WindyCityCoco

Wow!!!





ldldb said:


> my cartier trifecta (rose gold and white gold)


----------



## icydipndots

So I've been reading the LOVE threads and am seriously considering a love bracelet.   My question is whether Cartier has definitely fixed the issue with the new screw system?  I read through many posts about bracelets coming off in 2012 but also many posts after 2012 that were mixed reviews.


----------



## mousdioufe

beanybaker said:


> OMG
> 
> Question : do you find the JUSTE UN CLOU larger fitting than the LOVE .......?



i went a size smaller on the clou.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

icydipndots said:


> So I've been reading the LOVE threads and am seriously considering a love bracelet.   My question is whether Cartier has definitely fixed the issue with the new screw system?  I read through many posts about bracelets coming off in 2012 but also many posts after 2012 that were mixed reviews.



Just insure and don't worry about it.


----------



## icydipndots

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Just insure and don't worry about it.



I guess to me it's a sign of their quality.  If they can't make the bracelet stay together, I'd rather spend my money elsewhere that has better quality pieces.  Not so much about being worried I'll lose it somewhere.


----------



## honeybeez

Ladies.. if u could have only one. Would u choose the JUC or the love?


----------



## ldldb

honeybeez said:


> Ladies.. if u could have only one. Would u choose the JUC or the love?



JuC for sure


----------



## MichelleD

icydipndots said:


> So I've been reading the LOVE threads and am seriously considering a love bracelet.   My question is whether Cartier has definitely fixed the issue with the new screw system?  I read through many posts about bracelets coming off in 2012 but also many posts after 2012 that were mixed reviews.


I'd have to say absolutely not!  I received a RG and WG Love  bracelets for my birthday in September.  The WG has fallen completely off at twice and needs to be tightened regularly.  The RG for whatever reason has stayed put.    I exhaled the WG less than 30 days after I received it and the problem persists.

However, in spite of this highly annoying issue, I love my bracelets and simile check the screws almost daily to make sure they are on securely.


----------



## luvmy3girls

honeybeez said:


> ladies.. If u could have only one. Would u choose the juc or the love?




love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pupee

icydipndots said:


> So I've been reading the LOVE threads and am seriously considering a love bracelet.   My question is whether Cartier has definitely fixed the issue with the new screw system?  I read through many posts about bracelets coming off in 2012 but also many posts after 2012 that were mixed reviews.



i have been wearing my rg since 1 Jan, it is still tightly screwed on. No issues! go ahead and get one! they are going to increase price soon!


----------



## pupee

honeybeez said:


> Ladies.. if u could have only one. Would u choose the JUC or the love?



Love! its the classic~


----------



## honeybeez

Omg. When is the price increase? 
If the love screws r so insecure, do u think the cuff will be a better option? Or the cuff can drop off too..


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

icydipndots said:


> I guess to me it's a sign of their quality.  If they can't make the bracelet stay together, I'd rather spend my money elsewhere that has better quality pieces.  Not so much about being worried I'll lose it somewhere.



I understand. Mine is the new system and never any issues. I think we only hear of the bad experience. But there are so many that haven't had any issues, good luck deciding. Oh, mine has been on two years almost. Hope that helps.


----------



## pereisu

honeybeez said:


> Ladies.. if u could have only one. Would u choose the JUC or the love?




Definitely the Love! It's a classic!


----------



## missyb

honeybeez said:


> Ladies.. if u could have only one. Would u choose the JUC or the love?




For me it's the JUC but also where I live the Love is everywhere it's like those Alex and ani bracelets that people have. I'm a teacher and in my class alone 5 out of 13 parents have one or more Loves that's just my class. I wanted a love for a long time then when I went to get it it did nothing for me I just didn't like it on myself but love it on others. I tried on the pg JUC with diamonds and it was love!


----------



## cartier_love

Definitely a Love, the love has been around since the 1970s. It's a true classic Cartier item. I don't see the JUC lasting very long before it's retired.


----------



## luvmy3girls

honeybeez said:


> Omg. When is the price increase?
> If the love screws r so insecure, do u think the cuff will be a better option? Or the cuff can drop off too..




I've had mine on for 2 years with no issues at all


----------



## ldldb

WindyCityCoco said:


> Wow!!!



thank you


----------



## ldldb

icydipndots said:


> So I've been reading the LOVE threads and am seriously considering a love bracelet.   My question is whether Cartier has definitely fixed the issue with the new screw system?  I read through many posts about bracelets coming off in 2012 but also many posts after 2012 that were mixed reviews.



i got the new system Love in April 2014 and it fell off while i was in the shower a few weeks after i got it (and I had the SA put it on for me at the store, so it wasn't that i had tightened it wrong). after i took it back to another SA to secure it back on, i have not had any problem with it and i wear mine without ever removing it, even when i work out. if you get it, just check the screws every once in a while and it will be fine. the SA told me that it does take a bit of time for everything to "settle in," and then there should be no problem thereafter.


----------



## honeybeez

Thank u lovely ladies for all replies. Just wondering does the cuff feels the same as the bangle?


----------



## beanybaker

mousdioufe said:


> i went a size smaller on the clou.


Thanks for that.....that's what I was thinking, but just wanted a some advice


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

honeybeez said:


> Thank u lovely ladies for all replies. Just wondering does the cuff feels the same as the bangle?



No, it fits closer to the wrist.


----------



## Caz71

honeybeez said:


> Omg. When is the price increase?
> If the love screws r so insecure, do u think the cuff will be a better option? Or the cuff can drop off too..



If u are able to get to a boutique. Try the cuff. I find the opening can be quite small...


----------



## pedsdds

pupee said:


> i have been wearing my rg since 1 Jan, it is still tightly screwed on. No issues! go ahead and get one! they are going to increase price soon!




oh no! price increase? do you have any idea when??


----------



## audmed

LadyChloe said:


> That's so funny. That is a cheapie Michael Kors that a friend gave me for my bday. It's the only non real gold piece (plated) I wear because it went so well with the stack. You can likely still get it at MK.
> 
> ETA or did you mean the one with the row of diamonds? I just realized that one is to the left first before the MK one.


I love the diamond bangle, is it custom?


----------



## pupee

for those asking on the price increase - my SA told me they increase it every year somewhere around March... and i read somwhere on the increase too just cant find it right now!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Hi, i just ordered my yg love bracelet and ring. I was only supposed to get the bracelet but when i asked the SA when their next peice increase will be she said it will probably be anytime soon because they were told.that in uk i think they did already increase. Im not sure... Im in australia by the way... Becauae of that i immediately ordered a yg love ring as well


----------



## Katcarlokimason

I am just confused though if ill get a yg love ring or invest on a tennis bracelet instead? Any insights?


----------



## baghagg

Does anyone know what the typical incremental increase is on the Love bracelet?


----------



## luxebaglover

Katcarlokimason said:


> I am just confused though if ill get a yg love ring or invest on a tennis bracelet instead? Any insights?




You could get the ring first since it will soon get a price increase and then save for the bracelet since they are always around and there are many price options for them...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know what the typical incremental increase is on the Love bracelet?



I know that last time it went from $6300 to $6600.00. So not that much really. I bought mine at the $6300.00 right before the increase. I don't know if there is a standard though. 

Oh, and I am referring to the yellow gold.


----------



## pedsdds

pupee said:


> for those asking on the price increase - my SA told me they increase it every year somewhere around March... and i read somwhere on the increase too just cant find it right now!







Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, i just ordered my yg love bracelet and ring. I was only supposed to get the bracelet but when i asked the SA when their next peice increase will be she said it will probably be anytime soon because they were told.that in uk i think they did already increase. Im not sure... Im in australia by the way... Becauae of that i immediately ordered a yg love ring as well




thanks for the Intel! &#128536;


----------



## **Chanel**

My Cartier Love in action the other day. I thought I could never get used to wear something 24/7, but I am wearing it for more than a year non stop now and I think I would feel naked without it .


----------



## pupee

baghagg said:


> Does anyone know what the typical incremental increase is on the Love bracelet?



8% to 10% which is a lot.


----------



## Caz71

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, i just ordered my yg love bracelet and ring. I was only supposed to get the bracelet but when i asked the SA when their next peice increase will be she said it will probably be anytime soon because they were told.that in uk i think they did already increase. Im not sure... Im in australia by the way... Becauae of that i immediately ordered a yg love ring as well



You know you can layby the love bangle...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

The last increase was only 5%.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Hi, yes i was informed about that. I was hoping they offered the redcard just like in the US but layby is what they offered me instead.  Redcard as they told me is only available in the US. Anyway, itll take 2-3 months to have my orders in so layby is what i did. the SA in melbourne told me that they're management will have a new system wherein layby will no longer be allowed by marc 31.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Last April was 2-5%, but they also had a price increase in October the year before.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

So this increase might be higher. Bummer!


----------



## pupee

in Singapore it was $8000 in 2013 and then $8650 in 2014.


----------



## honeybeez

Yippie.. finally got my 1st cartier piece. Although i love the rg.. but it doesnt stand out on my skin. I m pale wif pinkish undertone. So the yg looks nicer on me. I pick the cuff n pay more for the tiny diamond. Do i make the right choice ? Or shud i just go with the plain one?


----------



## phillj12

**Chanel** said:


> My Cartier Love in action the other day. I thought I could never get used to wear something 24/7, but I am wearing it for more than a year non stop now and I think I would feel naked without it .




Looks great! And I totally agree! Cannot imagine taking mine off either!


----------



## pereisu

honeybeez said:


> Yippie.. finally got my 1st cartier piece. Although i love the rg.. but it doesnt stand out on my skin. I m pale wif pinkish undertone. So the yg looks nicer on me. I pick the cuff n pay more for the tiny diamond. Do i make the right choice ? Or shud i just go with the plain one?




I'd go with the plain YG bracelet. &#128522;


----------



## honeybeez

Here is a picture of my love on my wrist.. what do u all think ?


----------



## **Chanel**

phillj12 said:


> Looks great! And I totally agree! Cannot imagine taking mine off either!



Thank you, *phillj* ! I have been thinking about a Trinity ring this week in the classic or large size. Undecided yet, if I still think about it over a few weeks, I might need to get one .


----------



## Minionlove

honeybeez said:


> Here is a picture of my love on my wrist.. what do u all think ?




Beautiful!!! I love it!


----------



## helenama

honeybeez said:


> Here is a picture of my love on my wrist.. what do u all think ?




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## baghagg

It looks  beautiful on you!


----------



## **Chanel**

honeybeez said:


> Here is a picture of my love on my wrist.. what do u all think ?



I love this one on your wrist, it's beautiful!


----------



## Caz71

honeybeez said:


> Here is a picture of my love on my wrist.. what do u all think ?



Its gorgeous. I had to order the plain one as more expensive.&#128542; Congratulations. You wear it well&#128149;


----------



## erinrose

honeybeez said:


> Here is a picture of my love on my wrist.. what do u all think ?


If what you really want is the full bracelet I don´t think having the one diamond is worth it. It does look beautiful!


----------



## honeybeez

Thank u everyone for the kind compliments. When i tried on the cuff n bracelet, it feels the same to me. Only diff is with or without diamond. As i think i cant afford the one with 4 diamonds.. 1 diamond is the way to go... its so pretty...


----------



## allure244

honeybeez said:


> Thank u everyone for the kind compliments. When i tried on the cuff n bracelet, it feels the same to me. Only diff is with or without diamond. As i think i cant afford the one with 4 diamonds.. 1 diamond is the way to go... its so pretty...




Enjoy your new love cuff. The yellow gold looks really good against your skin tone. And who doesn't love a little extra sparkle =)


----------



## honeybeez

Thank u allure244. Abit nervous as this is my first cartier piece. The quality is really there. No wonder the prices keep on increasing...


----------



## **Chanel**

honeybeez said:


> Thank u everyone for the kind compliments. When i tried on the cuff n bracelet, it feels the same to me. Only diff is with or without diamond. As i think i cant afford the one with 4 diamonds.. 1 diamond is the way to go... its so pretty...



I think the one diamond cuff is very pretty too! Enjoy !


----------



## arwen

honeybeez said:


> Here is a picture of my love on my wrist.. what do u all think ?



Gorgeous! Enjoy it and wear it in good health!


----------



## ldldb

i just got the diamond juc, which will prob be my last Cartier bracelet, to beat the impending price hike. here's my collage of a few stacking ideas. thanks for letting me share &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## erinrose

ldldb said:


> i just got the diamond juc, which will prob be my last Cartier bracelet, to beat the impending price hike. here's my collage of a few stacking ideas. thanks for letting me share &#65533;&#65533;


Stunning pieces, they look great on you!


----------



## pupee

ldldb said:


> i just got the diamond juc, which will prob be my last Cartier bracelet, to beat the impending price hike. here's my collage of a few stacking ideas. thanks for letting me share &#65533;&#65533;



 love the way you stack them! 

the white gold bracelet is cartier too?


----------



## **Chanel**

ldldb said:


> i just got the diamond juc, which will prob be my last Cartier bracelet, to beat the impending price hike. here's my collage of a few stacking ideas. thanks for letting me share &#65533;&#65533;



Congratulations on your new JUC, *larkie*! I love it with diamonds!
Great stacks too!


----------



## ldldb

erinrose said:


> Stunning pieces, they look great on you!



thank you! now i am officially out of arm space lol


----------



## ldldb

pupee said:


> love the way you stack them!
> 
> the white gold bracelet is cartier too?





the white gold is also cartier. it's the menotte (means handcuff) which to me is the original slave bracelet . but it is discontinued now.


----------



## ldldb

**Chanel** said:


> Congratulations on your new JUC, *larkie*! I love it with diamonds!
> Great stacks too!



thank you so much! i do wish i had gotten the JuC with diamonds originally so i wouldn't have two JuCs now, but oh well!!


----------



## theory26

anybody have tips on buying cartier with VAT refund in paris? i'll be in paris next week and will be buying a juste en clou bracelet, love bracelet, and the thin trinity ring! so so so excited for my first cartier pieces!!!!!  i'm thinking it's going to be a silver juc and a gold love, but still deciding. ruling out rose gold because it doesn't look good against my skin.

i would really appreciate any info anyone has on maximizing VAT refund in paris, want to get every % back possible.

also, do they run out of sizes, anybody know? kind of worried i'll go all the way there and they won't have it!

thanks in advance! =)


----------



## theory26

i feel like a crazy person now, the price of the white gold juste en clou went up by 700 Euro since i booked my flight a week ago haha. i mean i didn't book the trip just to get the bracelets but it was going to be a nice side benefit haha.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

theory26 said:


> i feel like a crazy person now, the price of the white gold juste en clou went up by 700 Euro since i booked my flight a week ago haha. i mean i didn't book the trip just to get the bracelets but it was going to be a nice side benefit haha.


Hi, i suggest you call the stores in paris to ask if they have it or have them reserved. I placed an order which will take 2-3months to wait. I paid 20% of the pieces price just to order. It was a bummer when i went to melbourne and asked for my size on my birthday and they didnt have them.


----------



## anne1218

Wearing my one and only LOVE. I'm thinking of adding a yellow gold one but my hubby doesn't think I need another lol


----------



## stmary

anne1218 said:


> Wearing my one and only LOVE. I'm thinking of adding a yellow gold one but my hubby doesn't think I need another lol




Love it. I also love your nail colour. Which nail polish is that? TIA


----------



## anne1218

Thanks!! It's OPI its a girl


----------



## **Chanel**

ldldb said:


> thank you so much! i do wish i had gotten the JuC with diamonds originally so i wouldn't have two JuCs now, but oh well!!



Lol, I can help if you only need one...I can offer a good loving home for a JUC .




anne1218 said:


> Wearing my one and only LOVE. I'm thinking of adding a yellow gold one but my hubby doesn't think I need another lol



Beautiful! Love your Bvlgari? ring too.


----------



## theory26

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, i suggest you call the stores in paris to ask if they have it or have them reserved. I placed an order which will take 2-3months to wait. I paid 20% of the pieces price just to order. It was a bummer when i went to melbourne and asked for my size on my birthday and they didnt have them.


thanks girl, super helpful, really appreciate it =)


----------



## anne1218

Yes it is. U got good eyes!!


----------



## baglvr2012

honeybeez said:


> Here is a picture of my love on my wrist.. what do u all think ?


 
It looks great on you!  Love the single diamond.
oohhhh ... what's in the Piaget bag?


----------



## theory26

I called cartier printemps in Paris today and they said the vat refund is 12%. Is that consistent with what you got? I thought it would be closer to 15%!


----------



## einseine

theory26 said:


> I called cartier printemps in Paris today and they said the vat refund is 12%. Is that consistent with what you got? I thought it would be closer to 15%!



I have been to Europe every summer for the past 8 years and the vat in France has always been12%.  In England, the vat refund for jewelry is around 15%.


----------



## theory26

einseine said:


> I have been to Europe every summer for the past 8 years and the vat in France has always been12%.  In England, the vat refund for jewelry is around 15%.


einseine - do you know if it's better to do VAT refund via the airport, rather than through the printemps service for example? any info you could share would be super super helpful, been doing research but seeing conflicting information online! really appreciate you sharing!


----------



## icydipndots

decided to get the RG love bracelet!! the SA said that some of the issues with the screw system is that some SAs will screw one side in all the way before screwing in the other side which causes the screws to be uneven and loose. I don't know if that's true though. what my SA did was screw a little on one side then moved to the other side and screwed it in a little bit, repeating until it was tight on both sides. I've only had the bracelet on for two days so I really can't say if her method worked.  SA also said the price increase will happen in April.


----------



## PennyD2911

icydipndots said:


> decided to get the RG love bracelet!! the SA said that some of the issues with the screw system is that some SAs will screw one side in all the way before screwing in the other side which causes the screws to be uneven and loose. I don't know if that's true though. what my SA did was screw a little on one side then moved to the other side and screwed it in a little bit, repeating until it was tight on both sides. I've only had the bracelet on for two days so I really can't say if her method worked.  SA also said the price increase will happen in April.




Congrats, it's beautiful!


----------



## einseine

theory26 said:


> einseine - do you know if it's better to do VAT refund via the airport, rather than through the printemps service for example? any info you could share would be super super helpful, been doing research but seeing conflicting information online! really appreciate you sharing!



Hi theory!!!  Are you talking about the Aéroport de Paris-Charles-de-Gaulle?  Actually, our arrival/departure airport is always the Heathrow.  So, I don't know about the CDG or refund process in France.  Sorry.  At the Heathrow airport, there is a special tax refund process for those who make a big purchase and are supposed to get refund more than thousands of pounds.


----------



## theory26

wanted to get your thoughts on love bracelet sizing! i prefer the tighter look, however i have a wrist bone that sticks out. went to the store today to try on, and the salesperson suggested that i get a 17 in love, because he said it would drive me crazy to have the bracelet hitting my wrist bone. i think i'll feel okay about the bracelet hitting the wrist bone for a more fitted look, but does anyone have experience with this? i also don't like the idea of having them slide around on my wrist all day long, as i have a computer job

i like how it looks on rumi from fashiontoast: http://instagram.com/p/yx_L42A7p-/?modal=true


----------



## theory26

einseine said:


> Hi theory!!!  Are you talking about the Aéroport de Paris-Charles-de-Gaulle?  Actually, our arrival/departure airport is always the Heathrow.  So, I don't know about the CDG or refund process in France.  Sorry.  At the Heathrow airport, there is a special tax refund process for those who make a big purchase and are supposed to get refund more than thousands of pounds.


thank you for answering! =)


----------



## tutushopper

**Chanel** said:


> My Cartier Love in action the other day. I thought I could never get used to wear something 24/7, but I am wearing it for more than a year non stop now and I think I would feel naked without it .



It looks fabulous on you, and it is amazing how you can get so used to something being there all the time.


----------



## tutushopper

honeybeez said:


> Here is a picture of my love on my wrist.. what do u all think ?



Yellow gold suits you so well, and the diamond adds that lovely sparkle!


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> i just got the diamond juc, which will prob be my last Cartier bracelet, to beat the impending price hike. here's my collage of a few stacking ideas. thanks for letting me share &#65533;&#65533;



Congrats on your latest addition...I do see a bit of space for a white gold diamond JUC.


----------



## tutushopper

anne1218 said:


> Wearing my one and only LOVE. I'm thinking of adding a yellow gold one but my hubby doesn't think I need another lol



It looks divine!  You do have two wrists, and the one LOVE may get lonely (or so you can tell your dh).


----------



## tutushopper

icydipndots said:


> decided to get the RG love bracelet!! the SA said that some of the issues with the screw system is that some SAs will screw one side in all the way before screwing in the other side which causes the screws to be uneven and loose. I don't know if that's true though. what my SA did was screw a little on one side then moved to the other side and screwed it in a little bit, repeating until it was tight on both sides. I've only had the bracelet on for two days so I really can't say if her method worked.  SA also said the price increase will happen in April.



Your bracelet is stunning; congrats and enjoy!


----------



## tutushopper

theory26 said:


> wanted to get your thoughts on love bracelet sizing! i prefer the tighter look, however i have a wrist bone that sticks out. went to the store today to try on, and the salesperson suggested that i get a 17 in love, because he said it would drive me crazy to have the bracelet hitting my wrist bone. i think i'll feel okay about the bracelet hitting the wrist bone for a more fitted look, but does anyone have experience with this? i also don't like the idea of having them slide around on my wrist all day long, as i have a computer job
> 
> i like how it looks on rumi from fashiontoast: http://instagram.com/p/yx_L42A7p-/?modal=true



Get the fit that feels right to you.  My love fits on both of my wrists, even though one is quite smaller than the other.  I just got a JUC and bought the same size as my love instead of going down a size as most do.  I'm glad I did, even if it is a bit loose and can roll.  I like the looseness and being able to wear it lower or higher on my wrist, as well as on both wrists comfortably in all seasons.  It doesn't bother me when it's down at my wrist bone at all.


----------



## einseine

theory26 said:


> wanted to get your thoughts on love bracelet sizing! i prefer the tighter look, however i have a wrist bone that sticks out. went to the store today to try on, and the salesperson suggested that i get a 17 in love, because he said it would drive me crazy to have the bracelet hitting my wrist bone. i think i'll feel okay about the bracelet hitting the wrist bone for a more fitted look, but does anyone have experience with this? i also don't like the idea of having them slide around on my wrist all day long, as i have a computer job
> 
> i like how it looks on rumi from fashiontoast: http://instagram.com/p/yx_L42A7p-/?modal=true



Hi theory!  I have the same problem.  My wrist bone really really sticks out.  My previous Love was size 17.  I could wear size 16 without problem, but chose 17 considering my big wrist bone.  After having worn it for more than two years, I sold it.  Because size 17 Love was not really comfortable around my wrist bone.  Last December, I got the size 18 (in the pic).  It is not a plain one.  It is the 4-diamond one.  Size 18 is this big on my hand, but I find it very comfortable.  It does not fit my wrist bone at all!!!  I don't feel the bracelet most of the time.  But, perhaps you don't like it...  By the way, I wear size 17 JUC very loosely on my left hand.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

icydipndots said:


> decided to get the RG love bracelet!! the SA said that some of the issues with the screw system is that some SAs will screw one side in all the way before screwing in the other side which causes the screws to be uneven and loose. I don't know if that's true though. what my SA did was screw a little on one side then moved to the other side and screwed it in a little bit, repeating until it was tight on both sides. I've only had the bracelet on for two days so I really can't say if her method worked.  SA also said the price increase will happen in April.



It is beautiful. This is the way my SA put mine on and it has never come loose. I have also heard not to take it on and off too much. It really is meant to be worn 24/7. Which I do, it never comes off. I clean it on my wrist.


----------



## tiffany221

I inquired about reserving a love bangle at CDG for pick up in April, and was quoted 5830 euros. But the price online is 5550 euros, which I believe includes the price increase sine it was 5300 euros last month. The SA said the duty free price was 5160 euros. Does anyone know if the airport prices are supposed to vary from the standalone boutique prices? Or did I get quoted the wrong price? 
TIA!


----------



## theory26

einseine said:


> Hi theory!  I have the same problem.  My wrist bone really really sticks out.  My previous Love was size 17.  I could wear size 16 without problem, but chose 17 considering my big wrist bone.  After having worn it for more than two years, I sold it.  Because size 17 Love was not really comfortable around my wrist bone.  Last December, I got the size 18 (in the pic).  It is not a plain one.  It is the 4-diamond one.  Size 18 is this big on my hand, but I find it very comfortable.  It does not fit my wrist bone at all!!!  I don't feel the bracelet most of the time.  But, perhaps you don't like it...  By the way, I wear size 17 JUC very loosely on my left hand.


which is the size you have on in the photo!? thanks for sharing your thoughts, your love looks fantastic on your wrist!


----------



## **Chanel**

icydipndots said:


> decided to get the RG love bracelet!! the SA said that some of the issues with the screw system is that some SAs will screw one side in all the way before screwing in the other side which causes the screws to be uneven and loose. I don't know if that's true though. what my SA did was screw a little on one side then moved to the other side and screwed it in a little bit, repeating until it was tight on both sides. I've only had the bracelet on for two days so I really can't say if her method worked.  SA also said the price increase will happen in April.



Looks beautiful on you wrist, congratulations!



theory26 said:


> wanted to get your thoughts on love bracelet sizing! i prefer the tighter look, however i have a wrist bone that sticks out. went to the store today to try on, and the salesperson suggested that i get a 17 in love, because he said it would drive me crazy to have the bracelet hitting my wrist bone. i think i'll feel okay about the bracelet hitting the wrist bone for a more fitted look, but does anyone have experience with this? i also don't like the idea of having them slide around on my wrist all day long, as i have a computer job
> 
> i like how it looks on rumi from fashiontoast: http://instagram.com/p/yx_L42A7p-/?modal=true



I would get the one that feels and works best for you. I can do 16, but I went for 17 instead because that one sits more comfy, while 16 was a tighter fit.
I also think of hot weather when my wrist might swell a bit, or in case I would gain weight in the future...in that case 16 might would be too tight while 17 would still be perfect .




tutushopper said:


> It looks fabulous on you, and it is amazing how you can get so used to something being there all the time.



Thank you, *tutushopper* ! It is amazing how I got used to it. I considered the Love for a while, but never took the plunge because I really couldn't imagine wearing something 24/7. I couldn't stop thinking about it though and all the enabling pictures made me want a Love even more. So in 2013 I finally took the plunge and I am glad that I did.
Now I've been thinking about the Trinity ring lately, classic or XL size. It just never ends .



einseine said:


> Hi theory!  I have the same problem.  My wrist bone really really sticks out.  My previous Love was size 17.  I could wear size 16 without problem, but chose 17 considering my big wrist bone.  After having worn it for more than two years, I sold it.  Because size 17 Love was not really comfortable around my wrist bone.  Last December, I got the size 18 (in the pic).  It is not a plain one.  It is the 4-diamond one.  Size 18 is this big on my hand, but I find it very comfortable.  It does not fit my wrist bone at all!!!  I don't feel the bracelet most of the time.  But, perhaps you don't like it...  By the way, I wear size 17 JUC very loosely on my left hand.



It looks like the perfect size on your wrist, *einseine*!


----------



## einseine

theory26 said:


> which is the size you have on in the photo!? thanks for sharing your thoughts, your love looks fantastic on your wrist!



The size 18.  It is very loose and I can wear it like a round bangle.  So, you cannot see the diamonds in the pic.  

I am wearing the size 18 properly in the following pics.  You can see how size 18 looks on me from the right angle.:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27829845&postcount=1635
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27982617&postcount=1889

All I want to say is, as your SA said, it would drive you crazy to have the bracelet hitting your wrist bone!!!!!


----------



## einseine

**Chanel** said:


> It looks like the perfect size on your wrist, *einseine*!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

I am absolutely inlove with all of your jewelrieS. Your tennis bracelet is divine as well ads your engagement ring along with your cartier pieces.. What a beauty


----------



## erinrose

I asked my SA where the Cartier love collection pieces are made and I was told they are produced in France, Italy, Switzerland and some in Spain. Wanted to share if anyone was intrested like myself.


----------



## sjunky13

I am off to Cartier now, going to try on the JUC hoops !   They also have some new pieces, will get some spy pics !


----------



## BagaliciousChic

Looking fwd to your pics. Am considering a Cartier piece but don't know what to go for as a first piece. Any inspirations / opinions will be much appreciated


----------



## Lots love

BagaliciousChic said:


> Looking fwd to your pics. Am considering a Cartier piece but don't know what to go for as a first piece. Any inspirations / opinions will be much appreciated



Cartier love bracelet it's there signature piece second would JUC bracelet


----------



## dochunnybunny

This is my simple stack tonight


----------



## LVoeletters

ldldb said:


> i just got the diamond juc, which will prob be my last Cartier bracelet, to beat the impending price hike. here's my collage of a few stacking ideas. thanks for letting me share &#55357;&#56842;




Why why why
Did you post this..... I didn't want the juc until I saw that bottom right pic..... Now I want two! So stunning!!!


----------



## Lots love

ldldb said:


> i just got the diamond juc, which will prob be my last Cartier bracelet, to beat the impending price hike. here's my collage of a few stacking ideas. thanks for letting me share &#55357;&#56842;




I love your collection . I know the white gold one they stop making. Maybe they'll bring it back after people see yours. Since now they brought back juc maybe soon that one too. I think it's so cool. Just by itself makes wonderful statement . Thank you for sharing


----------



## KensingtonUK

icydipndots said:


> decided to get the RG love bracelet!! the SA said that some of the issues with the screw system is that some SAs will screw one side in all the way before screwing in the other side which causes the screws to be uneven and loose. I don't know if that's true though. what my SA did was screw a little on one side then moved to the other side and screwed it in a little bit, repeating until it was tight on both sides. I've only had the bracelet on for two days so I really can't say if her method worked.  SA also said the price increase will happen in April.




Mine did the same and I have had no issues


----------



## RedsMom

Hi Ladies-I need some LOVE advice....I travel weekly, and while I love the LOVE bracelet, I am thinking the cuff might be the smarter option given I fly 6-8 times monthly. While I have TSA pre-check, as much as I fly, I don't want to have to get checked each time I go through security. That said, is the cuff a better choice? I appreciate your thoughts and experience. TIA!


----------



## ldldb

RedsMom said:


> Hi Ladies-I need some LOVE advice....I travel weekly, and while I love the LOVE bracelet, I am thinking the cuff might be the smarter option given I fly 6-8 times monthly. While I have TSA pre-check, as much as I fly, I don't want to have to get checked each time I go through security. That said, is the cuff a better choice? I appreciate your thoughts and experience. TIA!



i fly often as well (domestic and international flights) and have never had any problem even when i have three cartier bracelets on one wrist. i usually point out the bracelets to the TSA officer before i go through the scan, just in case, but most of the time the bracelets do not even set off any alarm for them. hth!


----------



## ldldb

LVoeletters said:


> Why why why
> Did you post this..... I didn't want the juc until I saw that bottom right pic..... Now I want two! So stunning!!!



lol, it's like potato chips. you can't stop at one !


----------



## ldldb

Lots love said:


> I love your collection . I know the white gold one they stop making. Maybe they'll bring it back after people see yours. Since now they brought back juc maybe soon that one too. I think it's so cool. Just by itself makes wonderful statement . Thank you for sharing



thank you! i do love the menotte a lot... i keep hoping one day i will come across a yellow or rose gold one with the rubies in place of the screws. they had so many cool variations on this style; i just wish i had started collecting cartier earlier!


----------



## allure244

RedsMom said:


> Hi Ladies-I need some LOVE advice....I travel weekly, and while I love the LOVE bracelet, I am thinking the cuff might be the smarter option given I fly 6-8 times monthly. While I have TSA pre-check, as much as I fly, I don't want to have to get checked each time I go through security. That said, is the cuff a better choice? I appreciate your thoughts and experience. TIA!




I've gone thru airport security at least 10 times and never had a problem with the bracelet setting anything off. I just walk through the detector with my arm lifted straight up in front of me to about chest level like someone had suggested in another thread. Even when I forgot to do this I was fine too.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

This is sooo true!!! 




ldldb said:


> lol, it's like potato chips. you can't stop at one !


----------



## janho

Hi Ladies,
Can anyone comment on the patina that develops over the WG Love with diamonds? The reason I ask is that my DH recently gifted me the WG 4 diamonds. I had tried on all 3 golds and really gravitated to the WG, both for how it looked on my skin as well as how it matches my other jewellery (wedding set is WG, I wear Love WG ring on right hand). 
However after reading through this forum, I worry about how the patina of the WG will look, especially compared to PG and YG.
This is really bothering me! The Love bracelet is something I've wanted forever and I adore it and the fact that my DH gifted it to me, but I really worry about how it will patina.
Any comments would be appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Lots love

ldldb said:


> thank you! i do love the menotte a lot... i keep hoping one day i will come across a yellow or rose gold one with the rubies in place of the screws. they had so many cool variations on this style; i just wish i had started collecting cartier earlier!




Me too it's very cool piece not to many people own one I've only seen to on here so far


----------



## Lots love

janho said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone comment on the patina that develops over the WG Love with diamonds? The reason I ask is that my DH recently gifted me the WG 4 diamonds. I had tried on all 3 golds and really gravitated to the WG, both for how it looked on my skin as well as how it matches my other jewellery (wedding set is WG, I wear Love WG ring on right hand).
> 
> However after reading through this forum, I worry about how the patina of the WG will look, especially compared to PG and YG.
> 
> This is really bothering me! The Love bracelet is something I've wanted forever and I adore it and the fact that my DH gifted it to me, but I really worry about how it will patina.
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated! TIA!




The diamond one has a special rhodium coating on it so it it last little bit longer but you have to have it on every so often to keep that shine it's not like the yellow and the Rosegold with the patina it will not get the same kind of between on it you have to re-dipped it every once a while I think of a couple years Rhodium plated so I keep such shine that's why love people don't go with the white gold because it doesn't wear his Wellesy and doesn't get his nice patina on his yellow in the rose does


----------



## janho

janho said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can anyone comment on the patina that develops over the WG Love with diamonds? The reason I ask is that my DH recently gifted me the WG 4 diamonds. I had tried on all 3 golds and really gravitated to the WG, both for how it looked on my skin as well as how it matches my other jewellery (wedding set is WG, I wear Love WG ring on right hand).
> However after reading through this forum, I worry about how the patina of the WG will look, especially compared to PG and YG.
> This is really bothering me! The Love bracelet is something I've wanted forever and I adore it and the fact that my DH gifted it to me, but I really worry about how it will patina.
> Any comments would be appreciated! TIA!



Any pictures would be much appreciated we well!


----------



## coutureddd

my first cartier pieces! so excited 

LOVE bracelets in YG & WG size 17


----------



## pree

^^ beautiful!!


----------



## RedsMom

ldldb said:


> i fly often as well (domestic and international flights) and have never had any problem even when i have three cartier bracelets on one wrist. i usually point out the bracelets to the TSA officer before i go through the scan, just in case, but most of the time the bracelets do not even set off any alarm for them. hth!


Thank you so much for your response. I am so glad and very relieved to hear that your LOVE bracelets don't cause the airport security to alarm. That was my only hesitation, and I appreciate you sharing your experience. DH is on board-off to Cartier we go!


----------



## RedsMom

allure244 said:


> I've gone thru airport security at least 10 times and never had a problem with the bracelet setting anything off. I just walk through the detector with my arm lifted straight up in front of me to about chest level like someone had suggested in another thread. Even when I forgot to do this I was fine too.


Thank you for sharing your experience with airport security, I sincerely appreciate your time. I am so excited to be joining the club soon!


----------



## KensingtonUK

RedsMom said:


> Thank you so much for your response. I am so glad and very relieved to hear that your LOVE bracelets don't cause the airport security to alarm. That was my only hesitation, and I appreciate you sharing your experience. DH is on board-off to Cartier we go!




I have global entry which includes precheck so they always try to have me go through the old scanner. The love makes it go off every time but now I just request to go through the three d scanner (which is always right there) and no issues so far


----------



## annanas

Mine does beep (just the one) almost every time, it depends on how they set the metal detectors at the airport, certain airports I always beep at, others not.   It's not a big deal though, I just get the pat-down.


----------



## Lots love

coutureddd said:


> my first cartier pieces! so excited
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE bracelets in YG & WG size 17




Congratulations on your new collection


----------



## tutushopper

coutureddd said:


> my first cartier pieces! so excited
> 
> LOVE bracelets in YG & WG size 17



Gorgeous combo. congrats on these two beauties!!


----------



## tutushopper

janho said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can anyone comment on the patina that develops over the WG Love with diamonds? The reason I ask is that my DH recently gifted me the WG 4 diamonds. I had tried on all 3 golds and really gravitated to the WG, both for how it looked on my skin as well as how it matches my other jewellery (wedding set is WG, I wear Love WG ring on right hand).
> However after reading through this forum, I worry about how the patina of the WG will look, especially compared to PG and YG.
> This is really bothering me! The Love bracelet is something I've wanted forever and I adore it and the fact that my DH gifted it to me, but I really worry about how it will patina.
> Any comments would be appreciated! TIA!



I have both a wg love and a wb JUC with diamonds, and your love will develop a lovely patina, but if you want it to be shiny and "new" looking, you can always have the rhodium plating redone by Cartier.  Anything worn 24/7 will eventually have scratches and marks, but I just put those down to life's experiences that the jewelry goes through with me.


----------



## tutushopper

icydipndots said:


> decided to get the RG love bracelet!! the SA said that some of the issues with the screw system is that some SAs will screw one side in all the way before screwing in the other side which causes the screws to be uneven and loose. I don't know if that's true though. what my SA did was screw a little on one side then moved to the other side and screwed it in a little bit, repeating until it was tight on both sides. I've only had the bracelet on for two days so I really can't say if her method worked.  SA also said the price increase will happen in April.



Congrats on your beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Fashionisto2

Hi everyone,

I have been following this forum for quite some time and have been patiently saving for a love bracelet of my own. 

Long story short, I have wanted a love bracelet since I have graduated from college about 4 years ago. I have advanced in my career and have finally managed to save enough and accomplish the life and financial goals that i have put in place for myself before purchasing the bracelet. 

Now that the time is getting close (I have an appointment at cartier on March 28) I am having trouble deciding what love bracelet I want--- a YG bangle or YG cuff. I have tried both on and see the benefits to each. 

A few things I am worried about with the bangle is what people may think. Being 26 and so young in my career I do not want people to look at me as irresponsible for wearing and "flaunting" such an expensive piece of jewelery. 

Also, I do not know if the cuff would be a better piece long- term as I can take it on and off much easier. The opening of the cuff is also small enough that it could be worn 24/7 if wanted? Any insight?


----------



## Rami00

After staring at the beautiful pics you guys post here... I finally joined the club. My first love.. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

WOW!!!!beautiful!





Rami00 said:


> After staring at the beautiful pics you guys post here... I finally joined the club. My first love.. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> After staring at the beautiful pics you guys post here... I finally joined the club. My first love.. Thanks for letting me share.



Loving your Love Rami ~ congrats!  I'll be "'feelin' the Love" soon myself, lol... What size did you get?  I keep vacillating about this size issue...


----------



## Rami00

WindyCityCoco said:


> WOW!!!!beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Loving your Love Rami ~ congrats!  I'll be "'feelin' the Love" soon myself, lol... What size did you get?  I keep vacillating about this size issue...



Thank you  Haha.. Join the love club Baghagg!

I find size 16 fits my wrist perfectly. Did you try it on?


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> Thank you  Haha.. Join the love club Baghagg!
> 
> I find size 16 fits my wrist perfectly. Did you try it on?



Tried them all, I fit 16, 17 and 18, with obvious size increments of space..  I even think about getting a 19 so that I can take it on and off with out unscrewing it&#128295;&#128296;


----------



## perleegirl

janho said:


> Any pictures would be much appreciated we well!




Please, please don't worry about how your W/G LOVE will age. Just wear it!!! I have had mine since August, and although I normally am obsessively protective over my jewelry, the scratches don't bother me at all. I think it becomes even more beautiful over time. My sister has been wearing hers for 10 years, and although it's not shiny any longer, it's beautiful too. Wear it, and love it!


----------



## baghagg

janho said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can anyone comment on the patina that develops over the WG Love with diamonds? The reason I ask is that my DH recently gifted me the WG 4 diamonds. I had tried on all 3 golds and really gravitated to the WG, both for how it looked on my skin as well as how it matches my other jewellery (wedding set is WG, I wear Love WG ring on right hand).
> However after reading through this forum, I worry about how the patina of the WG will look, especially compared to PG and YG.
> This is really bothering me! The Love bracelet is something I've wanted forever and I adore it and the fact that my DH gifted it to me, but I really worry about how it will patina.
> Any comments would be appreciated! TIA!



While I can't comment on the patina, I am looking at this a little differently...  Since the white gold bangle is the only one out of the three different color choices that can be dipped in rhodium to look shiny new, I'm thinking there's no down side.


----------



## janho

Thanks for everyone's comments on the WG patina. I realize that I just want it to stay "perfect". 
I'm learning to love the scratches and eventually the patina, and to look at them as part of the story of the bracelet.


----------



## dialv

Rami00 said:


> After staring at the beautiful pics you guys post here... I finally joined the club. My first love.. Thanks for letting me share.


Looks perfect on you!


----------



## Gwinkwink

Hi ladies! Need your advice. I have a plain YG love bracelet and thinking to get another plain one in RG for stacking and to wear them together daily. Question is, would they look great together? Anyone has any pics to share ?  I love the RG with multi color stones but I can only afford plain ones now but I don't mind as its good for daily wear. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## perleegirl

janho said:


> Thanks for everyone's comments on the WG patina. I realize that I just want it to stay "perfect".
> 
> I'm learning to love the scratches and eventually the patina, and to look at them as part of the story of the bracelet.




I think of it this way...it is meant to represent LOVE, so when I see the scratches, It reminds me to try to see the perfection in the imperfection of LOVE. &#128151;


----------



## Caz71

Rami00 said:


> After staring at the beautiful pics you guys post here... I finally joined the club. My first love.. Thanks for letting me share.



Looks perfect on you. Always love the 4 diamond ones. Congrats!&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Rami00

Thank you


----------



## Rami00

dialv said:


> Looks perfect on you!


Thank you dialv.


----------



## Lots love

Gwinkwink said:


> Hi ladies! Need your advice. I have a plain YG love bracelet and thinking to get another plain one in RG for stacking and to wear them together daily. Question is, would they look great together? Anyone has any pics to share ?  I love the RG with multi color stones but I can only afford plain ones now but I don't mind as its good for daily wear. Thank you very much in advance!




They look amazing together you can't go wrong. I have them I love them both


----------



## theory26

just got my first cartier pieces in paris, feeling like the luckiest girl ever! 


JUC white gold, size 15
love rose gold, size 16
trinity ring, the thinnest one, that they no longer sell in the US
3 gold wedding band

i declared everything i bought in great detail at us customs while coming back and didn't get hit with tax on this side, so the prices came out to be about 25% cheaper that united states prices, amazing. i was so worried that i'd get taxed heavily at us customs!


----------



## Rami00

theory26 said:


> just got my first cartier pieces in paris, feeling like the luckiest girl ever!
> 
> 
> JUC white gold, size 15
> love rose gold, size 16
> trinity ring, the thinnest one, that they no longer sell in the US
> 3 gold wedding band
> 
> i declared everything i bought in great detail at us customs while coming back and didn't get hit with tax on this side, so the prices came out to be about 25% cheaper that united states prices, amazing. i was so worried that i'd get taxed heavily at us customs!



Congrats! Now that's a jewelry haul.


----------



## Gwinkwink

Lots love said:


> They look amazing together you can't go wrong. I have them I love them both




Thank you for replying! You have any pics to share?


----------



## perleegirl

Rami00 said:


> After staring at the beautiful pics you guys post here... I finally joined the club. My first love.. Thanks for letting me share.



PRETTY! Is this pink or yellow gold?


----------



## Suzie

theory26 said:


> just got my first cartier pieces in paris, feeling like the luckiest girl ever!
> 
> 
> JUC white gold, size 15
> love rose gold, size 16
> trinity ring, the thinnest one, that they no longer sell in the US
> 3 gold wedding band
> 
> i declared everything i bought in great detail at us customs while coming back and didn't get hit with tax on this side, so the prices came out to be about 25% cheaper that united states prices, amazing. i was so worried that i'd get taxed heavily at us customs!



What a great haul, please share pictures.


----------



## Suzie

Rami00 said:


> After staring at the beautiful pics you guys post here... I finally joined the club. My first love.. Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

perleegirl said:


> PRETTY! Is this pink or yellow gold?


 
Thank you! I want to stack so I bought the yellow first.


----------



## Lots love

Gwinkwink said:


> Thank you for replying! You have any pics to share?




F


----------



## Lots love




----------



## LVoeletters

Fashionisto2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this forum for quite some time and have been patiently saving for a love bracelet of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> Long story short, I have wanted a love bracelet since I have graduated from college about 4 years ago. I have advanced in my career and have finally managed to save enough and accomplish the life and financial goals that i have put in place for myself before purchasing the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the time is getting close (I have an appointment at cartier on March 28) I am having trouble deciding what love bracelet I want--- a YG bangle or YG cuff. I have tried both on and see the benefits to each.
> 
> 
> 
> A few things I am worried about with the bangle is what people may think. Being 26 and so young in my career I do not want people to look at me as irresponsible for wearing and "flaunting" such an expensive piece of jewelery.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I do not know if the cuff would be a better piece long- term as I can take it on and off much easier. The opening of the cuff is also small enough that it could be worn 24/7 if wanted? Any insight?




Hi, I'm in the same age range and bought my love after I graduated college a couple of years ago. I live back and forth of two major cities, and no one notices the bangle. It's very discrete  or people might assume my bangle is fake due to my age/face. I wouldn't worry too much about looking ostentatious, if the rest of your look is discrete you'll be fine.


----------



## pree

Lots love said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906416


----------



## Gwinkwink

Thank you for the lovely pics!!! They look great together!!! Maybe I should go to the store and try out again 





Lots love said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906416


----------



## theory26

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2906418


wow great stack, love how it looks!


----------



## tutushopper

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2906418


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> After staring at the beautiful pics you guys post here... I finally joined the club. My first love.. Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous love; welcome to the enablers club (you can never get away from it anywhere on tpf).  Congrats on your first and can't wait to see your next one.  Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## Lots love

Thank you all &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;&#128581;


----------



## dialv

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I want to stack so I bought the yellow first.


Smart to buy the 4 diamond first, I wish I would have done that instead of the plain first. Enjoy!


----------



## allure244

dialv said:


> Smart to buy the 4 diamond first, I wish I would have done that instead of the plain first. Enjoy!



Get a diamond one too  or a juc with diamonds . I have a plain love and sometimes wish I had gotten the 4 diamond (but it was a present so I will not complain) but I'm planning on adding the diamond juc to add some bling.


----------



## whoknowsx

Fashionisto2 said:


> A few things I am worried about with the bangle is what people may think. Being 26 and so young in my career I do not want people to look at me as irresponsible for wearing and "flaunting" such an expensive piece of jewelery.
> 
> Also, I do not know if the cuff would be a better piece long- term as I can take it on and off much easier. The opening of the cuff is also small enough that it could be worn 24/7 if wanted? Any insight?



Honestly, the bracelet is pretty discreet to non-jewelry people. The only person who would know that you are wearing a love bracelet is someone who knows designer jewelry... and if they know about it, chances are they would be judgement free. But even if they were judging, who cares. Live your life for you!


----------



## ldldb

whoknowsx said:


> *Honestly, the bracelet is pretty discreet to non-jewelry people.* The only person who would know that you are wearing a love bracelet is someone who knows designer jewelry... and if they know about it, chances are they would be judgement free. But even if they were judging, who cares. Live your life for you!



+1 

i think only people who own cartier bracelets really make any comments about mine. the Love bracelets are actually quite under the radar (unless you get the ones that are super blinged out that is), compared to say, a gold Rolex or something that's flashier. enjoy your hard-earned bracelet and don't worry about what anyone else says. trust me, when you get older you really won't care what anyone says  but will always have that nice bracelet on your wrist!


----------



## erinrose

Fashionisto2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this forum for quite some time and have been patiently saving for a love bracelet of my own.
> 
> Long story short, I have wanted a love bracelet since I have graduated from college about 4 years ago. I have advanced in my career and have finally managed to save enough and accomplish the life and financial goals that i have put in place for myself before purchasing the bracelet.
> 
> Now that the time is getting close (I have an appointment at cartier on March 28) I am having trouble deciding what love bracelet I want--- a YG bangle or YG cuff. I have tried both on and see the benefits to each.
> 
> *A few things I am worried about with the bangle is what people may think. Being 26 and so young in my career I do not want people to look at me as irresponsible for wearing and "flaunting" such an expensive piece of jewelery.*
> 
> Also, I do not know if the cuff would be a better piece long- term as I can take it on and off much easier. The opening of the cuff is also small enough that it could be worn 24/7 if wanted? Any insight?


I had just turned 22 when I bought the bracelet and honestly most people don´t know what it is or much it is. It´s pretty discrete, I wouldn´t worry about it. It´s your money do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous love; welcome to the enablers club (you can never get away from it anywhere on tpf).  Congrats on your first and can't wait to see your next one.  Happy happy joy joy!


 


hahahaha! Thanks Tutu. I can not hide anywhere. Gotta love tpf.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Fashionisto2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this forum for quite some time and have been patiently saving for a love bracelet of my own.
> 
> Long story short, I have wanted a love bracelet since I have graduated from college about 4 years ago. I have advanced in my career and have finally managed to save enough and accomplish the life and financial goals that i have put in place for myself before purchasing the bracelet.
> 
> Now that the time is getting close (I have an appointment at cartier on March 28) I am having trouble deciding what love bracelet I want--- a YG bangle or YG cuff. I have tried both on and see the benefits to each.
> 
> A few things I am worried about with the bangle is what people may think. Being 26 and so young in my career I do not want people to look at me as irresponsible for wearing and "flaunting" such an expensive piece of jewelery.
> 
> Also, I do not know if the cuff would be a better piece long- term as I can take it on and off much easier. The opening of the cuff is also small enough that it could be worn 24/7 if wanted? Any insight?


I bought my rolex rosegold w dia when i turned 25.. I bought myself Some luxury bags that same year.. It was the time i realized it was an investment and i wanted to work hard and reward myself too.I got myself a 7.5carat diamond ring a year after that. Some raised their brows on me but my real friends were happy for me. I wanted to get nice things for myself and at the same time reward myself for me to get inspired to work. Now that i am married and have a 6month old baby and a 13year old boy, i am a stay at home mom at the moment but i am blessed that my hubby understands that i do get a boost whenever i reward myself... So now, he does the rewarding for me  we've been waiting for my love bracelet and ring for a month now from the store and i just cant wait to wear them.  so go ahead and grab the love that you want and enjoy it while you are young.. Enjoying your hard earned money might just inspire others as well.


----------



## Rami00

dialv said:


> Smart to buy the 4 diamond first, I wish I would have done that instead of the plain first. Enjoy!



Get one with diamonds n stack it .. It would look stunning


----------



## Rami00

allure244 said:


> Get a diamond one too  or a juc with diamonds . I have a plain love and sometimes wish I had gotten the 4 diamond (but it was a present so I will not complain) but I'm planning on adding the diamond juc to add some bling.



Awesome idea allure244. Can't wait to see it


----------



## Lots love

love my Cartier &#128165;collection&#127801;I'm so lucky to have my collection &#10024;&#128171;.i love the worn look &#9786;&#65039;. I love the pk gold the best . So rich looking&#128521;


----------



## Tatownz

Gwinkwink said:


> Hi ladies! Need your advice. I have a plain YG love bracelet and thinking to get another plain one in RG for stacking and to wear them together daily. Question is, would they look great together? Anyone has any pics to share ?  I love the RG with multi color stones but I can only afford plain ones now but I don't mind as its good for daily wear. Thank you very much in advance!







Hi there. I recently bought the yellow to go with my pink love. I have uploaded a pic for you of my loves.


----------



## Tatownz

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi ladies....love all of your loves!! Just a quick question....does cartier do a price increase every year on the love bangle? And does anyone know if there is a price increase in 2015? Thanks!




My SA mentioned April this year but she didn't sound confident. More of a guess.. Hope that helps


----------



## Tatownz

honeybeez said:


> Ladies.. if u could have only one. Would u choose the JUC or the love?




I vote for love. Classic piece


----------



## Gwinkwink

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 2909903
> 
> 
> Hi there. I recently bought the yellow to go with my pink love. I have uploaded a pic for you of my loves.




Thank you for sharing this gorgeous pics! They look beautiful together!


----------



## dialv

allure244 said:


> Get a diamond one too  or a juc with diamonds . I have a plain love and sometimes wish I had gotten the 4 diamond (but it was a present so I will not complain) but I'm planning on adding the diamond juc to add some bling.


I have had my diamond love for a year and the plain Juc, I see all the diamond juc and wish I had that one but I don't want to push my luck with DH lol.


----------



## dialv

ldldb said:


> +1
> 
> i think only people who own cartier bracelets really make any comments about mine. the Love bracelets are actually quite under the radar (unless you get the ones that are super blinged out that is), compared to say, a gold Rolex or something that's flashier. enjoy your hard-earned bracelet and don't worry about what anyone else says. trust me, when you get older you really won't care what anyone says  but will always have that nice bracelet on your wrist!


Well said!


----------



## dialv

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 2909903
> 
> 
> Hi there. I recently bought the yellow to go with my pink love. I have uploaded a pic for you of my loves.


So pretty and shiny!


----------



## perleegirl

Tatownz said:


> I vote for love. Classic piece



LOVE first! 
And, BELIEVE that you will have the JUC one day! Words and thoughts Manifest!


----------



## Tatownz

dialv said:


> So pretty and shiny!




Thanks Dialv xx


----------



## Nymf

Europe just had a price increase looking at the website &#128549;


----------



## Spring Time

Yes they are


----------



## Spring Time

Yes they are


----------



## luvmy3girls

For those of you that wear a Love on each wrist..would you mind posting a photo&#128522;thanks


----------



## Lots love

So excited wish they had this when I got mine


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

luvmy3girls said:


> For those of you that wear a Love on each wrist..would you mind posting a photo&#128522;thanks



Here you go.  Excuse my skinny arms. Haha!


----------



## luvmy3girls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here you go.  Excuse my skinny arms. Haha!




Oh thanks, looks great! Do you normally wear them like that? Do you ever stack bracelets with them separately? Or just the love by itself?


----------



## TechPrincess

Lots love said:


> So excited wish they had this when I got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915053



Have you seen the one Kylie Jenner is sporting these days? The entire bracelet is pave'


----------



## Lots love

TechPrincess said:


> Have you seen the one Kylie Jenner is sporting these days? The entire bracelet is pave'




No I haven't I love this one little bling not to much just enough &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Rami00

Lots love said:


> So excited wish they had this when I got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915053



Received an email today from Cartier with this pic


----------



## Lots love

So pretty little diamonds all the way around .not too much for just a little bit you know .it is really shame they didn't have it when I got mine .I would have gotten  that one instead of mine . darn all well next time. &#128586;&#128575;


----------



## sue1122

Thanks to all of the wonderful pics of the love I picked up my first wg love bracelet today


----------



## Rami00

sue1122 said:


> Thanks to all of the wonderful pics of the love I picked up my first wg love bracelet today



It's beautiful! Love the sparkle : loveeyes:


----------



## Polaris32

The WG love bracelet with diamonds is stunning!
Do you know if it needs to be re-plated after several years?


----------



## baghagg

sue1122 said:


> Thanks to all of the wonderful pics of the love I picked up my first wg love bracelet today



Beautiful choice, this is my 'next' Love.  Congrats!!


----------



## baghagg

Polaris32 said:


> The WG love bracelet with diamonds is stunning!
> Do you know if it needs to be re-plated after several years?



Yes, rhodium dipped I believe


----------



## baghagg

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here you go.  Excuse my skinny arms. Haha!



Great look..  are they the same color?


----------



## baghagg

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 2909903
> 
> 
> Hi there. I recently bought the yellow to go with my pink love. I have uploaded a pic for you of my loves.



So stunning..  Do you wear them frequently?


----------



## Tatownz

baghagg said:


> So stunning..  Do you wear them frequently?




Yes I wear them everyday  I wear long sleeve to work so it's protected most part of the day. &#9786;&#65039;&#65039;


----------



## DesignerNewbie

theory26 said:


> einseine - do you know if it's better to do VAT refund via the airport, rather than through the printemps service for example? any info you could share would be super super helpful, been doing research but seeing conflicting information online! really appreciate you sharing!



I would do it through the Printemps service - you get less back (at face value) but doing it through the airport can take months, and if the currency fluctuates in the meantime, you'll get less back.


----------



## perleegirl

Lots love said:


> So excited wish they had this when I got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915053



What is it that you wish they had when you purchased yours?
Are you referring to the new diamond Y/G version? 
It's hard to tell if this pic is Y/G or R/G.
Which JUC do you own? I'm sure it's lovely too.


----------



## missyb

That picture looks like mine which is PG with diamonds.


----------



## perleegirl

sue1122 said:


> Thanks to all of the wonderful pics of the love I picked up my first wg love bracelet today



I have this same LOVE, and love it! Congrats!


----------



## sue1122

Thanks everyone! I can't stop looking at it. 

I believe that the WG has to be replated ~10 yrs unless you dont mind the wear.

I wasn't a fan of the clou before but after all the pics and trying it in the store..I think I want one now haha


----------



## perleegirl

Polaris32 said:


> The WG love bracelet with diamonds is stunning!
> Do you know if it needs to be re-plated after several years?



It really just depend on each individual LOVE wearer. My sister has been wearing her diamond W/G LOVE for over 10 years, has never had it polished or re-plated, and it looks fine; beautifully loved! When I purchased mine, my SA told me that most people don't really have any issues, and don't bother polishing or re-plating. After all, then one would have to start breaking it in all over again. How painful! 
I will enjoy watching mine age along with me, and while I might have a little maintenance work done, my LOVE won't.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

luvmy3girls said:


> Oh thanks, looks great! Do you normally wear them like that? Do you ever stack bracelets with them separately? Or just the love by itself?



I never take either off and I always wear them on separate wrists. I don't stack any other bracelets with them. I only wear the two Loves.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sue1122 said:


> Thanks to all of the wonderful pics of the love I picked up my first wg love bracelet today



Beyond gorgeous. Congrats on a beautiful purchase.


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Beautiful choice, this is my 'next' Love.  Congrats!!


 
LOL! mine too!


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> LOL! mine too!



It's a sickness lol


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> It's a sickness lol



Seriously it is


----------



## Lots love

perleegirl said:


> What is it that you wish they had when you purchased yours?
> 
> Are you referring to the new diamond Y/G version?
> 
> It's hard to tell if this pic is Y/G or R/G.
> 
> Which JUC do you own? I'm sure it's lovely too.




Yes but in the picture they have diamonds all the way in the bangle went to besides the nailhead if you look at the picture they sent me an email from Cartier  about it I love mine though I'm so glad I got it they like the diamonds looks
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you


----------



## Lots love

perleegirl said:


> What is it that you wish they had when you purchased yours?
> 
> Are you referring to the new diamond Y/G version?
> 
> It's hard to tell if this pic is Y/G or R/G.
> 
> Which JUC do you own? I'm sure it's lovely too.




Yes it's I love my rg clou diamond is nice too &#128515;


----------



## Razowen

Hi Everyone, 

I just won this bracelet on Ebay, but I wanted to make sure that it's authentic before I make the payment. Could you please please please help me authenticate this bracelet?  here is the link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141592271555?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you so much


----------



## nnct83

Lots love said:


> Yes but in the picture they have diamonds all the way in the bangle went to besides the nailhead if you look at the picture they sent me an email from Cartier  about it I love mine though I'm so glad I got it they like the diamonds looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you



WOW @ BANGLES


----------



## Polaris32

Lots love said:


> Yes but in the picture they have diamonds all the way in the bangle went to besides the nailhead if you look at the picture they sent me an email from Cartier  about it I love mine though I'm so glad I got it they like the diamonds looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


Very nice stacking!


----------



## Lots love

Polaris32 said:


> Very nice stacking!




Thank you so much &#128581;&#128581;


----------



## pupee

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here you go.  Excuse my skinny arms. Haha!



stunning bracelets and rings!


----------



## Suzie

sue1122 said:


> Thanks to all of the wonderful pics of the love I picked up my first wg love bracelet today



Congrats, looks lovely on you. We are twins, I have had mine about 18 months.


----------



## Wlchen2

Have anyone use this website before and can share your experience.

Thanks!

https://www.truefacet.com


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pupee said:


> stunning bracelets and rings!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Enhasa

Sorry if this is the wrong post at the wrong section, but does anyone know if cartier is increasing prices again anytime soon?


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Got my Love cuff with one diamond - love it!! AUD$6450, USD$$5031. Great service from the Sydney Cartier boutique.


----------



## Lots love

DesignerNewbie said:


> Got my Love cuff with one diamond - love it!! AUD$6450, USD$$5031. Great service from the Sydney Cartier boutique.




Congratulations on your new love. Enjoy and wear it good health.  &#128144;what color did u get .can't wait to see pictures .


----------



## Lots love

Enhasa said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong post at the wrong section, but does anyone know if cartier is increasing prices again anytime soon?




They do ever year&#128575;&#128575;. So I think it's April when they do . So hurry up and get yours.


----------



## Lots love

nnct83 said:


> WOW @ BANGLES




Thank you so much &#128573;&#128573;. I love them to pieces .


----------



## Lots love

Razowen said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I just won this bracelet on Ebay, but I wanted to make sure that it's authentic before I make the payment. Could you please please please help me authenticate this bracelet?  here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141592271555?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much




Looking at the picture I'm going to say it's  80 percent real and it's the original version love you're lucky woman . Congratulations


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here you go.  Excuse my skinny arms. Haha!




I love the look how they look on your arms very classy look &#128526;


----------



## Enhasa

Lots love said:


> They do ever year&#128575;&#128575;. So I think it's April when they do . So hurry up and get yours.



Thanks a lot!
How much is the typical increase?


----------



## Lots love

Enhasa said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> How much is the typical increase?




It's usual couple hundreds dollars. Juc is increased a lot more . I don't know why


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> It's usual couple hundreds dollars. Juc is increased a lot more . I don't know why




What color are u thinking off


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> I love the look how they look on your arms very classy look &#128526;



Thanks so much. I really want a four diamond one. The price increases are very discouraging.


----------



## LDDChanel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here you go.  Excuse my skinny arms. Haha!


LOVE your stacked rings and the bracelets!


----------



## LDDChanel

LadyChloe said:


> Here's my current stack after just adding the YG with diamonds


LOVE your stack!


----------



## LDDChanel

Bun said:


> I agree. Follow your instincts. When I bought my first love last year, I wasn't planned to stack. So I went with the plain RG and snug fit. After wearing the bracelet for a few months, I really love it and decided to get another one to stack. I read all the posts in this thread and after looking through all the beautiful stacks, I set my mind to get a YG 4 diamonds. I went to try out the bracelet and felt that there wasn't much difference in RG and YG color. In the end, I went with WG 4-diamonds instead. I love my stack now and try not to think about getting the YG love to complete the stack!


Your stack is beautiful!


----------



## dialv

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much. I really want a four diamond one. The price increases are very discouraging.


Agree!! I always wonder when they will stop. In five years will a plain Love be like 10 grand.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LDDChanel said:


> LOVE your stacked rings and the bracelets!



Thanks so much! 



dialv said:


> Agree!! I always wonder when they will stop. In five years will a plain Love be like 10 grand.



I know. It seems completely ridiculous, but a reality nonetheless.


----------



## sue1122

Price increases are discouraging but at least you are getting a piece that holds its value!


----------



## erinrose

I´ve been going back and forth about getting the full love bracelet to go with my cuff but can´t decide if I should or not. I got the cuff beacuse of the practicality and love it. I´m also thinking about getting the capucines bag from Louis Vuitton and can´t get both the bag and love bracelet right now.  


Pros:
- Love the look of the full bangle, even more so then the look of the cuff. 
- The classic love bracelet style.


Downfalls with the full bracelet:
- Cannot be removed easily. I take off my cuff on a regular basis.
- Difficult to put on yourself.
- Potential issues with the screws. Especially if you take it on and off a lot. 
- Have heard that the area around the screws can start to smell as the water from showering doesn´t dry properly. 


Taking all these things into consideration, do you think I should invest in a full bangle to wear with the cuff? Or should I go with the bag now and get the bracelet when I know for a fact that I want it?


----------



## lhaiat

Lots love said:


> Looking at the picture I'm going to say it's  80 percent real and it's the original version love you're lucky woman . Congratulations



I am a bit concerned with it I don't think it's the original version because the insides of the screws look odd to me.  Also the Cartier name is on the side is not in between the other numbers.


----------



## Lots love

lhaiat said:


> I am a bit concerned with it I don't think it's the original version because the insides of the screws look odd to me.  Also the Cartier name is on the side is not in between the other numbers.




They so have the name then the size and then the serial number strews or oppose of the other one like one is up the other one is down I hope this helps


----------



## Lots love

erinrose said:


> I´ve been going back and forth about getting the full love bracelet to go with my cuff but can´t decide if I should or not. I got the cuff beacuse of the practicality and love it. I´m also thinking about getting the capucines bag from Louis Vuitton and can´t get both the bag and love bracelet right now.
> 
> 
> Pros:
> - Love the look of the full bangle, even more so then the look of the cuff.
> - The classic love bracelet style.
> 
> 
> Downfalls with the full bracelet:
> - Cannot be removed easily. I take off my cuff on a regular basis.
> - Difficult to put on yourself.
> - Potential issues with the screws. Especially if you take it on and off a lot.
> - Have heard that the area around the screws can start to smell as the water from showering doesn´t dry properly.
> 
> 
> Taking all these things into consideration, do you think I should invest in a full bangle to wear with the cuff? Or should I go with the bag now and get the bracelet when I know for a fact that I want it?




I never heard of these issue before . I take mine off all the time for cleaning . Have no problems at all. It takes time to learn how to do it . But once you got a system on how to do it works like charm. I never heard the screws smell before that's new&#128562;


----------



## Lots love

sue1122 said:


> Price increases are discouraging but at least you are getting a piece that holds its value!




This is very true it does hold it's value always get back would you pay that's a good thing about it but who wants their love specially when it's given to you by someone that loves you the sentimental value outweighs the cost of the price of trying to sell it


----------



## Lots love

my stack for the day. &#128165;&#128165;love my stack


----------



## erinrose

Lots love said:


> I never heard of these issue before . I take mine off all the time for cleaning . Have no problems at all. It takes time to learn how to do it . But once you got a system on how to do it works like charm. I never heard the screws smell before that's new&#128562;


Thanx for the reply. That´s just what I´ve heard but it´s good to know that is not a common thing.


----------



## Lots love

erinrose said:


> Thanx for the reply. That´s just what I´ve heard but it´s good to know that is not a common thing.




Yea I've had one two years the other one year and no problems taking the on or off in glad I could help


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your new love. Enjoy and wear it good health.  &#128144;what color did u get .can't wait to see pictures .



YG, size 17. My love bracelet was a 16 in RG - I love the YG cuff much more than the bracelet.


----------



## sue1122

Lots love said:


> This is very true it does hold it's value always get back would you pay that's a good thing about it but who wants their love specially when it's given to you by someone that loves you the sentimental value outweighs the cost of the price of trying to sell it



I completely agree!


----------



## Lots love

sue1122 said:


> I completely agree!




Thank u &#128521;


----------



## marwaaa

Has anyone purchased jewelry from Cartier in Mexico? I'll be traveling to Belize and Mexico next week and was thinking of checking it out


----------



## baghagg

marwaaa said:


> Has anyone purchased jewelry from Cartier in Mexico? I'll be traveling to Belize and Mexico next week and was thinking of checking it out



No, but please update us upon your return regarding selection and prices.  Bon voyage! &#9992;


----------



## Rami00

DesignerNewbie said:


> YG, size 17. My love bracelet was a 16 in RG - I love the YG cuff much more than the bracelet.



Congrats!


----------



## hermes_newbie

Need advice from those who wear two Loves on the same arm. 
I have a size 16 WG bangle and want to get a second YG bangle. After a year of wear, the size 16 feels just a bit small. So I want my second bangle to be a size 17. 
Does anyone have two bangles that are different size? Would two sizes look weird together? 
Thanks all.


----------



## Lots love

hermes_newbie said:


> Need advice from those who wear two Loves on the same arm.
> 
> I have a size 16 WG bangle and want to get a second YG bangle. After a year of wear, the size 16 feels just a bit small. So I want my second bangle to be a size 17.
> 
> Does anyone have two bangles that are different size? Would two sizes look weird together?
> 
> Thanks all.




They recommend you get the same sized. Unless u wear them separately . Cause they over lap and scratch each that's why. I hope this helps u .


----------



## hermes_newbie

Good point. Thanks Lots Love!


----------



## S_A_L

Anyone happen to know the price of love bracelet in Canada? If is the same as in US? TIA!


----------



## Caz71

DesignerNewbie said:


> YG, size 17. My love bracelet was a 16 in RG - I love the YG cuff much more than the bracelet.



May I ask what size is your wrist as Im getting my yg cuff in size 17 too!! Thank you DN&#128525;


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Caz71 said:


> May I ask what size is your wrist as Im getting my yg cuff in size 17 too!! Thank you DN&#128525;


14cm - this is another view. It looks really snug in my first photo but you can see there is some room around it, which makes it comfortable.

Where are you buying your cuff from?


----------



## erinrose

Wanted to share some pics of the cuff too


----------



## Rami00

S_A_L said:


> Anyone happen to know the price of love bracelet in Canada? If is the same as in US? TIA!



$12,656 incl tax for YG with 4 diamonds. Cdn dollar is really low so buying from US won't really make a big difference.


----------



## baglvr2012

I'm hoping current owner of the love bracelet can help me with a question I have on the screw coming loose - 
I've had my love bracelet for a couple of months now and wear it on the same wrist as JuC.  I've noticed that the screws become loose frequently, about every 4-5 days or so. I need to tighten them at least once/wk.  I do not take the bracelets off.  
For those who have had issues w/ screws coming loose, are there any solutions/suggestions to keep them tight?  When I do tighten them, I tighten one screw almost all the way, then the other one all the way, and then, go back to the first one and tighten fully.  Cartier salesperson said that this is the recommended  way to tighten them.
Please help as I almost lost my bracelet the other day!
TIA.


----------



## Caz71

erinrose said:


> Wanted to share some pics of the cuff too



Same cuff? The colour look so different in light.


----------



## erinrose

Caz71 said:


> Same cuff? The colour look so different in light.


Yes it it, you´re right just noticed that too.


----------



## Caz71

DesignerNewbie said:


> 14cm - this is another view. It looks really snug in my first photo but you can see there is some room around it, which makes it comfortable.
> 
> Where are you buying your cuff from?



Ok my left wrist is abt 15cm but think my right smaller. I had to order it as no yg at boutique.  I also have it on layby. So far no complaints from them as someone said they going to scrap layby. Hubby automatically deposits monies into their acc every week. Its from Melbourne Australia.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Caz71 said:


> Ok my left wrist is abt 15cm but think my right smaller. I had to order it as no yg at boutique.  I also have it on layby. So far no complaints from them as someone said they going to scrap layby. Hubby automatically deposits monies into their acc every week. Its from Melbourne Australia.



I live in Melbourne! They didn't have stock of the cuff I wanted and said ordering it could take up to 2 months(!!). I called up their main office who said the Sydney and Brisbane stores had them, so bought it from them (they shipped it overnight free).


----------



## pupee

baglvr2012 said:


> I'm hoping current owner of the love bracelet can help me with a question I have on the screw coming loose -
> I've had my love bracelet for a couple of months now and wear it on the same wrist as JuC.  I've noticed that the screws become loose frequently, about every 4-5 days or so. I need to tighten them at least once/wk.  I do not take the bracelets off.
> For those who have had issues w/ screws coming loose, are there any solutions/suggestions to keep them tight?  When I do tighten them, I tighten one screw almost all the way, then the other one all the way, and then, go back to the first one and tighten fully.  Cartier salesperson said that this is the recommended  way to tighten them.
> Please help as I almost lost my bracelet the other day!
> TIA.



my hubby tighten mine this way: 1st screw turn a 1-2 times, follow by 2nd screw 1-2 times, repeat till both are screwed tightly. i have been wearing it for 2 months+. 

i read tacking with JUC/other bracelets cause the screws to become loose...


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Caz71 said:


> Ok my left wrist is abt 15cm but think my right smaller. I had to order it as no yg at boutique.  I also have it on layby. So far no complaints from them as someone said they going to scrap layby. Hubby automatically deposits monies into their acc every week. Its from Melbourne Australia.



Also - interesting - when I wanted to buy the cuff last week I called the melbourne boutique and they said the only cuff they had was a YG in 17.


----------



## Caz71

DesignerNewbie said:


> Also - interesting - when I wanted to buy the cuff last week I called the melbourne boutique and they said the only cuff they had was a YG in 17.



Well I hope its not mine. As mine is on layby and should not be on display. They had to order mine in so maybe they ordered a few more.
Ill call them tomorrow!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Caz71 said:


> Well I hope its not mine. As mine is on layby and should not be on display. They had to order mine in so maybe they ordered a few more.
> Ill call them tomorrow!



Ahh...sorry I thought you meant you had ordered yours and were still waiting for it to arrive. I'm sure they wouldn't be letting people try it or offer to sell it if it was on layby!


----------



## Caz71

DesignerNewbie said:


> Ahh...sorry I thought you meant you had ordered yours and were still waiting for it to arrive. I'm sure they wouldn't be letting people try it or offer to sell it if it was on layby!



Gee hope not. Am feeling sick about it... &#128532;


----------



## allure244

Yes I have heard stacking other bracelets with the love can cause the screws to come loose as the bracelets bang against each other. My friend who recently added a JUC to stack on the same arm as her love had this same problem and she ended up using loctite adhesive on the screws. She said it helps secure the screws but if you want you can still remove them with the screwdriver. I remember reading that other ladies on TPF did the same thing. I'm not sure if there is a specific formulation of loctite that is recommended or if they are all the same. Maybe someone can chime in.


----------



## allure244

baglvr2012 said:


> I'm hoping current owner of the love bracelet can help me with a question I have on the screw coming loose -
> I've had my love bracelet for a couple of months now and wear it on the same wrist as JuC.  I've noticed that the screws become loose frequently, about every 4-5 days or so. I need to tighten them at least once/wk.  I do not take the bracelets off.
> For those who have had issues w/ screws coming loose, are there any solutions/suggestions to keep them tight?  When I do tighten them, I tighten one screw almost all the way, then the other one all the way, and then, go back to the first one and tighten fully.  Cartier salesperson said that this is the recommended  way to tighten them.
> Please help as I almost lost my bracelet the other day!
> TIA.




Sorry meant to quote you. See my post above.


----------



## baglvr2012

allure244 said:


> Sorry meant to quote you. See my post above.


Thank you Allure244 for responding.  I haven't heard of the adhesive ...
Would you or anyone else who has tried the adhesive know where I can purchase it and if it has worked for them?


----------



## baghagg

baglvr2012 said:


> Thank you Allure244 for responding.  I haven't heard of the adhesive ...
> Would you or anyone else who has tried the adhesive know where I can purchase it and if it has worked for them?



I recently saw Loctite at Home Depot.  I have not had a need to use it, though.


----------



## Lots love

I have to loves and JUC for over seven months the screws never moved. I know if its but on the right way by the sa you shouldn't have to put any glue on it. As matter of fact I couldn't even open I finally had my sa to open. If you read the direction that come with the piece you should be fine . I personal would go back to the store .have then put them on again for u before applying glue. I think it affect the warranty on them. For that kind of money wouldn't do that


----------



## Sparkledolll

baglvr2012 said:


> Thank you Allure244 for resp
> onding.  I haven't heard of the adhesive ...
> Would you or anyone else who has tried the adhesive know where I can purchase it and if it has worked for them?



When I wear 3 Loves, the screws come loose as they bang against each other so I had the store put the glue on for me. I have no idea what they used (think its watch glue?) but I can't remove it myself. I would have to go back to Cartier for them to take the bracelets off. I wore my Loves 24/7 for 3 years and the screws never came loose after that.


----------



## waxx

love lovers, could someone kindly measure the inner length of a size 16 bracelet for me please? Planning to get my first LOVE, want to make sure it fits my 14.5cm wrist.


----------



## waxx

Love lovers, could someone kindly measure the inner length of a size 16 bracelet for me please? Planning to get my first LOVE, want to make sure it fits my 14.5cm wrist.


----------



## cartier_love

I don't have one but the sizes are by how many mm they are on the inside. I believe a 16 would fit you well. 17 would be too large.


----------



## rm_petite

Sharing Birthday presents from DH


----------



## Lots love

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2927217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing Birthday presents from DH




Congratulations to you looks amazing &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rm_petite

Lots love said:


> Congratulations to you looks amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




thank you [emoji2]


----------



## phillj12

waxx said:


> love lovers, could someone kindly measure the inner length of a size 16 bracelet for me please? Planning to get my first LOVE, want to make sure it fits my 14.5cm wrist.




Can u go try one on or buy from cartier online (which you can return if it's not right)? I have the same size wrist and the 16 looked perfect but just felt too snug for me. I ended up exchanging for a 17, which looks looser than I wanted, but is totally comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2927217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing Birthday presents from DH



Beautiful.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I tried on the white multi at the San Francisco Cartier. It was a beauty. I ended up buying a Trinity necklace.


----------



## rm_petite

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I tried on the white multi at the San Francisco Cartier. It was a beauty. I ended up buying a Trinity necklace.






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Hi, I am debating if I should get the white multi or the white with diamonds. I am in love with the white and colors. Your trinity neclace must be a beauty


----------



## Lots love

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2929232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am debating if I should get the white multi or the white with diamonds. I am in love with the white and colors. Your trinity neclace must be a beauty




I love the one with color. it gives you some contrast to your other pieces. Plus if you needed diamond you have your tennis bracelet . For sparkle &#128142;&#128142;


----------



## Lots love

love my loves &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rm_petite

Lots love said:


> I love the one with color. it gives you some contrast to your other pieces. Plus if you needed diamond you have your tennis bracelet . For sparkle [emoji184][emoji184]




Thank you! I appreciate your points of view.  It truly make sense to me now. I have always been a fun of yellow gold, trying white gold plain it's not appealing to me. But then when I saw the white with colors I give it a try


----------



## rm_petite

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2929261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my loves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




lovely stacks [emoji1]


----------



## Lots love

rm_petite said:


> lovely stacks [emoji1]




Thank you so much &#10084;&#65039;your stack is so beautiful &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Lots love

Cartier love


----------



## rm_petite

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2929261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my loves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




lovely stacks [emoji1]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2929232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am debating if I should get the white multi or the white with diamonds. I am in love with the white and colors. Your trinity neclace must be a beauty



I say go for the multi color. I love it. It is so beautiful in person and I like the different colors of blue. It looked great with yellow too like you have.


----------



## Bun

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2927217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing Birthday presents from DH



Congrats! The multicolor love is very pretty! Is the white gold rhodium plated?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bun said:


> Congrats! The multicolor love is very pretty! Is the white gold rhodium plated?



Hope you don't mind that I answer. Yes, it is rhodium plated.


----------



## sundaesandy

I am about to get my first love bangle but am contemplating over which colour to get.
I love how the PG one looks on me when worn alone - however, I do have a lot of other silver jewelry so I am debating whether to get the WG one instead.

Can anyone share any insight and/or pictures of their stack (preferably worn with other brands of jewelry?) TIA


----------



## Lots love

sundaesandy said:


> I am about to get my first love bangle but am contemplating over which colour to get.
> I love how the PG one looks on me when worn alone - however, I do have a lot of other silver jewelry so I am debating whether to get the WG one instead.
> 
> Can anyone share any insight and/or pictures of their stack (preferably worn with other brands of jewelry?) TIA




I think the pink gold will look. Amazing with the silver or white gold good choice on the Pk gold congratulations on your new love


----------



## baghagg

My jewelry is platinum and white gold, and I got the PG love.  I think they look great together.


----------



## Bun

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hope you don't mind that I answer. Yes, it is rhodium plated.




Thanks Nikki!  It's good to know. The multi color really pops on white gold.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

My wrist is exactly the same size and I wear a 16cm in both the bracelet and the cuff. The 17 was way too big!




waxx said:


> love lovers, could someone kindly measure the inner length of a size 16 bracelet for me please? Planning to get my first LOVE, want to make sure it fits my 14.5cm wrist.


----------



## LovEmAll

sundaesandy said:


> I am about to get my first love bangle but am contemplating over which colour to get.
> I love how the PG one looks on me when worn alone - however, I do have a lot of other silver jewelry so I am debating whether to get the WG one instead.
> 
> Can anyone share any insight and/or pictures of their stack (preferably worn with other brands of jewelry?) TIA




Here you go!  My wedding set is white gold and I wear my pg love in my left wrist.  I wear my LOVE with my DY bracelets.  I think pg looks beautiful with any metal (but I like mixing metals).  Hth!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

OMG! I love this! I always wondered how the love would look with DY. Looks great!




LovEmAll said:


> Here you go!  My wedding set is white gold and I wear my pg love in my left wrist.  I wear my LOVE with my DY bracelets.  I think pg looks beautiful with any metal (but I like mixing metals).  Hth!
> 
> View attachment 2932365


----------



## LovEmAll

WindyCityCoco said:


> OMG! I love this! I always wondered how the love would look with DY. Looks great!




Thanks so much dear!  Now my mission is to find the perfect yg bracelet so I can wear my pg LOVE my diamond DY cable, and a yg bracelet.  I was thinking of the vca perlee, but (while I love the bracelet) it didn't look right with the stack I'm trying to put together....maybe it was too similar in shape to the LOVE.  I've also looked into the yg Venetian quatrefoil from DY,  but I kind of what a different designer.  Any ideas?


----------



## WindyCityCoco

This is where the fun begins right? How about something chain like? VCA Alhambra bracelet would look nice...




LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much dear!  Now my mission is to find the perfect yg bracelet so I can wear my pg LOVE my diamond DY cable, and a yg bracelet.  I was thinking of the vca perlee, but (while I love the bracelet) it didn't look right with the stack I'm trying to put together....maybe it was too similar in shape to the LOVE.  I've also looked into the yg Venetian quatrefoil from DY,  but I kind of what a different designer.  Any ideas?


----------



## LovEmAll

WindyCityCoco said:


> This is where the fun begins right? How about something chain like? VCA Alhambra bracelet would look nice...




Fun indeed!  I absolutely love the Alhambra and one day I will get one, but I think I will wear it on my other arm.  When I tried it on with the LOVE and the DY, things got a bit too tangled up.  I think I need a cuff or a bangle type....which is a shame because I am falling more and more in love with VCA pieces!  They are so beautiful.  I will give the Alhambra another try...I think they looked beautiful, but I am just afraid of the tangling situation.  Thanks dear!


----------



## sundaesandy

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much dear!  Now my mission is to find the perfect yg bracelet so I can wear my pg LOVE my diamond DY cable, and a yg bracelet.  I was thinking of the vca perlee, but (while I love the bracelet) it didn't look right with the stack I'm trying to put together....maybe it was too similar in shape to the LOVE.  I've also looked into the yg Venetian quatrefoil from DY,  but I kind of what a different designer.  Any ideas?


Love the PG bangle with the DY! I think I am gonna go with PG 

As for a YG bracelet to go with your stack.. what about a Juste un Clou or the Tiffany T?


----------



## LovEmAll

sundaesandy said:


> Love the PG bangle with the DY! I think I am gonna go with PG
> 
> As for a YG bracelet to go with your stack.. what about a Juste un Clou or the Tiffany T?




Thanks darling!  I think you are going to love the PG LOVE!  amazing suggestions for the yg bracelet! I've actually never tried on the JUC, but often admire it in TPF....I think a trip to cartier is in order  
The Tiffany T collection is also really growing on me....I actually think the T with diamonds would be perfection!  So a trip to Tiffanys is also in order for me this weekend as well as to VCA to retry on the Alhambra!.... Hehe....thanks for the suggestions


----------



## janiepie

Love it!



Lots love said:


> View attachment 2929261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love my loves &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much janiepie


----------



## anne1218

Hubby just bought me a yellow one to stack with my white one. So happy yay!!!!


----------



## blueKiwi

LovEmAll said:


> Here you go!  My wedding set is white gold and I wear my pg love in my left wrist.  I wear my LOVE with my DY bracelets.  I think pg looks beautiful with any metal (but I like mixing metals).  Hth!
> 
> View attachment 2932365


Love it!!!  modern and classy


----------



## Lots love

Congratulations on your gift they [emoji102] amazing on you enjoy and wear it good health thank you for sharing [emoji41][emoji7]


----------



## baghagg

anne1218 said:


> Hubby just bought me a yellow one to stack with my white one. So happy yay!!!!



Very nice, congrats


----------



## LovEmAll

blueKiwi said:


> Love it!!!  modern and classy




Thanks so much for your kind worlds bluekiwi!


----------



## qwnofhrts

Hi everyone, I am not too sure where to post this so I am posting it here. Someone posted in the local ad that they have a Cartier Love for sale, I asked him to send me pictures and so he did. Would anyone be able to authenticate this bracelet for me. Looking to purchase my first love to gift myself for being a supermom to 2 children, working part time and studying full time at Uni all the while maintaining all my domestic duties. Hubby is sick and unable to work so i feel like i deserve it  :


----------



## Barillerie

qwnofhrts said:


> Hi everyone, I am not too sure where to post this so I am posting it here. Someone posted in the local ad that they have a Cartier Love for sale, I asked him to send me pictures and so he did. Would anyone be able to authenticate this bracelet for me. Looking to purchase my first love to gift myself for being a supermom to 2 children, working part time and studying full time at Uni all the while maintaining all my domestic duties. Hubby is sick and unable to work so i feel like i deserve it  :




Hi, I'm a newbie here and certainly no expert on Loves, but I compared it to my pink gold love cuff that I bought quite recently from a C boutique and the screw pattern as well as the Cartier signature look off to me, like they're imprinted instead of engraved, if it makes sense. Hope one of the experts here on the forum can chime in, it could perhaps be an older, vintage version of the bracelet!  

Either way, I really hope you find a Love bracelet, this or another, you deserve it and it's a fantastic piece of jewelry!


----------



## erinrose

qwnofhrts said:


> Hi everyone, I am not too sure where to post this so I am posting it here. Someone posted in the local ad that they have a Cartier Love for sale, I asked him to send me pictures and so he did. Would anyone be able to authenticate this bracelet for me. Looking to purchase my first love to gift myself for being a supermom to 2 children, working part time and studying full time at Uni all the while maintaining all my domestic duties. Hubby is sick and unable to work so i feel like i deserve it  :


I´m no expert but it looks off to me. Personally if I see warning signs with something that expensive I won´t buy it.


----------



## JOJA

qwnofhrts said:


> Hi everyone, I am not too sure where to post this so I am posting it here. Someone posted in the local ad that they have a Cartier Love for sale, I asked him to send me pictures and so he did. Would anyone be able to authenticate this bracelet for me. Looking to purchase my first love to gift myself for being a supermom to 2 children, working part time and studying full time at Uni all the while maintaining all my domestic duties. Hubby is sick and unable to work so i feel like i deserve it  :




I purchased my bracelet 2 years ago from a boutique and the markings are not the same.


----------



## qwnofhrts

Yes i did my research and realised it's way off.


----------



## Margaretas

According to my personal experience,yes there is rhodium plated on bracelet.Because it helps to increase brightness.


----------



## baghagg

I think most, if not all, white gold and platinum pieces (not just Cartier) have a rhodium finish.  One can have their white gold or platinum pieces dipped in rhodium from time to time, to restore it's luster.


----------



## baghagg

FYI:  this is just a 'heads-up' ~ my one month old Cartier Love bracelet, which I have only worn consecutively, day and night, for the past 10 days or so, was open on one end last night.  I felt it was open, luckily...  I had just checked it the day before and all appeared fine.  Just wanted to give you girls a warning, because I thought mine was fool proof, especially with no heavy lifting, etc.


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> FYI:  this is just a 'heads-up' ~ my one month old Cartier Love bracelet, which I have only worn consecutively, day and night, for the past 10 days or so, was open on one end last night.  I felt it was open, luckily...  I had just checked it the day before and all appeared fine.  Just wanted to give you girls a warning, because I thought mine was fool proof, especially with no heavy lifting, etc.



PS  forgot to mention that the bracelet opened with no other bracelet banging into it ~ I've had it on by itself the entire time


----------



## erinrose

baghagg said:


> FYI:  this is just a 'heads-up' ~ my one month old Cartier Love bracelet, which I have only worn consecutively, day and night, for the past 10 days or so, was open on one end last night.  I felt it was open, luckily...  I had just checked it the day before and all appeared fine.  Just wanted to give you girls a warning, because I thought mine was fool proof, especially with no heavy lifting, etc.


Thanks for sharing your experience, this is one of the things holding me back from getting the bangle. Some people seem shocked when you tell them about this issue but it does happen.


----------



## Gwinkwink

Hi ladies, after seeking advices and looking at all the beautiful stacking, I have finally gotten my 2nd piece of Cartier love bracelet in RG! Both YG and RG are in size 16. Loving my new stack! So happy! The top is my new RG, bottom is my 9 months old YG. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## arwen

erinrose said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, this is one of the things holding me back from getting the bangle. Some people seem shocked when you tell them about this issue but it does happen.



Same here. I really love the Love but that is the one major bummer which keeps me from getting it. I am careful with my jewelry but I would hate to worry day and night if it might get lost without me noticing it.


----------



## Gwinkwink

First day out with my 2 loves!


----------



## pree

Gwinkwink said:


> First day out with my 2 loves!




Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## LovEmAll

Gwinkwink said:


> First day out with my 2 loves!




So gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## nastasja

Gwinkwink said:


> First day out with my 2 loves!




Beautiful!


----------



## anniekins127

Gwinkwink said:


> First day out with my 2 loves!




Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Gwinkwink

Thank you ladies! Really happy whenever I look at my wrist. Cartier love is truly amazing!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Congratulation for the RG, both of them are beautiful. Also is it just pic angle, I am seeing the yellow gold bangle is a bit wider than Rose gold, is it true?



Gwinkwink said:


> Hi ladies, after seeking advices and looking at all the beautiful stacking, I have finally gotten my 2nd piece of Cartier love bracelet in RG! Both YG and RG are in size 16. Loving my new stack! So happy! The top is my new RG, bottom is my 9 months old YG. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Gwinkwink

Lisa-SH said:


> Congratulation for the RG, both of them are beautiful. Also is it just pic angle, I am seeing the yellow gold bangle is a bit wider than Rose gold, is it true?



They are the same size. Lol perhaps the angle. I prefer to wear them with a gap in between rather than stacking them together. Eg, the YG one pushed up to the top and the PG hanging on the wrist. Maybe that's why they looked different in size


----------



## Lots love

That's what mine does to one stay one top the other falls down . I love the colors looks so good together . Congratulations on your collection


----------



## Gwinkwink

Lots love said:


> That's what mine does to one stay one top the other falls down . I love the colors looks so good together . Congratulations on your collection



Thank you! Your photos helped me to decide to get the PG one!


----------



## Lots love

Oh I'm so happy I could help. Good choice they look so nice together [emoji178]. Enjoy them wear them in good health [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## avcbob

Despite many saying you shouldn't have to, LocTite will completely solve the problem and you can stop worrying that the screws will come loose.  Jewelers use it all the time, especially on watches, to keep screws tight.  My wife has the old style screws and they had a tendency to loosen, so much so that she lost one.  I put Loctite on the screws of both of her bracelets and no more problem.  Going on two years now!  Bob






baghagg said:


> PS  forgot to mention that the bracelet opened with no other bracelet banging into it ~ I've had it on by itself the entire time


----------



## kimber418

avcbob said:


> Despite many saying you shouldn't have to, LocTite will completely solve the problem and you can stop worrying that the screws will come loose.  Jewelers use it all the time, especially on watches, to keep screws tight.  My wife has the old style screws and they had a tendency to loosen, so much so that she lost one.  I put Loctite on the screws of both of her bracelets and no more problem.  Going on two years now!  Bob



 I have one question regarding LocTite and sorry if this has been answered already-
I went through ten pages and did not see it answered.....

If you put LocTite on the screw system on your LOVE bracelet will it be hard to take it off ( unscrew the screws)  if you ever have to take it off for cleaning, etc.   Just wondering?

Thanks!


----------



## avcbob

Kimber - If you use the correct strength it's no problem at all. You just feel a little resistance when you first turn the screw then it breaks free. I think we use 'Purple' which is a weak hold.  Don't use red or blue - you might not be able to get the screws out with those!!  


Bob






kimber418 said:


> I have one question regarding LocTite and sorry if this has been answered already-
> I went through ten pages and did not see it answered.....
> 
> If you put LocTite on the screw system on your LOVE bracelet will it be hard to take it off ( unscrew the screws)  if you ever have to take it off for cleaning, etc.   Just wondering?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## kimber418

avcbob said:


> Kimber - If you use the correct strength it's no problem at all. You just feel a little resistance when you first turn the screw then it breaks free. I think we use 'Purple' which is a weak hold.  Don't use red or blue - you might not be able to get the screws out with those!!
> 
> 
> Bob



Thank you Bob!  I appreciate your help on that.  I was going to order it on Amazon and probably would have gotten the wrong strength~


----------



## avcbob

Kimber - If I remember correctly, Amazon is where I got our Loctite.  As they say, 'A little dab will do 'ya'!  I put a drop of it on a piece of plastic then use the tip of a toothpick to just get a very little bit on the screw threads.  I'd suggest you  not try to squeeze the tube right on to the screw as it will make a mess and will be WAY too much. My wife normally wears two loves but she prefers to only wear one during the summer months, so I've gotten good at taking the screws out with the LT on them. Let me know how it works out for you!










kimber418 said:


> Thank you Bob!  I appreciate your help on that.  I was going to order it on Amazon and probably would have gotten the wrong strength~


----------



## kimber418

avcbob said:


> Kimber - If I remember correctly, Amazon is where I got our Loctite.  As they say, 'A little dab will do 'ya'!  I put a drop of it on a piece of plastic then use the tip of a toothpick to just get a very little bit on the screw threads.  I'd suggest you  not try to squeeze the tube right on to the screw as it will make a mess and will be WAY too much. My wife normally wears two loves but she prefers to only wear one during the summer months, so I've gotten good at taking the screws out with the LT on them. Let me know how it works out for you!



Thank you for all the information on this Bob~  I ordered it from Amazon.  I am so
happy to told me about the toothpick to apply.  I will be putting some on my daughter's Love Bracelet also!  Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## hooooiling

Hi there, I have small wrist which is about 14.5cm. I can't decide on size 16 or 17 LOVE bracelet . Anyone with the same wrist size as me? Do you think size 17 will look too loose for me. Kindly advice. TIA.


----------



## wendy_bruin

hooooiling said:


> Hi there, I have small wrist which is about 14.5cm. I can't decide on size 16 or 17 LOVE bracelet . Anyone with the same wrist size as me? Do you think size 17 will look too loose for me. Kindly advice. TIA.




I have a 13.5 cm wrist and wear a size 16 (not by choice LOL) and it works. I tend to push my love bracelet up my arm when I type. Size 17 will work for you if you prefer a loose fit.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

hooooiling said:


> Hi there, I have small wrist which is about 14.5cm. I can't decide on size 16 or 17 LOVE bracelet . Anyone with the same wrist size as me? Do you think size 17 will look too loose for me. Kindly advice. TIA.



Depends on the look you're after. If fitted (which is what the SA's seem to recommend), then 16. If you want it a bit looser then 17. I had a 16 - I could just turn it around on my wrist. I then started to prefer the looser look though (more classically bangle-like) so 17 would have done it.


----------



## hooooiling

wendy_bruin said:


> I have a 13.5 cm wrist and wear a size 16 (not by choice LOL) and it works. I tend to push my love bracelet up my arm when I type. Size 17 will work for you if you prefer a loose fit.


wendy_bruin, thank you very much for your opinion. Lol, I totally understand your "not by choice" ;p Will it look like "not your size" especially when the bangle is drop sitting on your wrist when your hand is down (as I imagine it will drop much onto your hand)?


----------



## hooooiling

DesignerNewbie said:


> Depends on the look you're after. If fitted (which is what the SA's seem to recommend), then 16. If you want it a bit looser then 17. I had a 16 - I could just turn it around on my wrist. I then started to prefer the looser look though (more classically bangle-like) so 17 would have done it.


DesingerNewbie, Thank you very much for your advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## SHHMOM

I am just starting an interest in the love bracelet. I am wondering do most of you match your wedding set since the love bracelet would be something you wear all the time. My wedding set is platinum but the price jump from the gold to platinum is big. When I wear gold I prefer yellow gold over white for some reason. So I was thinking of the yellow gold but I am wondering if that would clash with my wedding set and if I would then feel I had to wear yellow gold earrings or necklace and that a platinum necklace may clash? Just wondering what most of you do.


----------



## JennRN

Price increase for Canada next week!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

SHHMOM said:


> I am just starting an interest in the love bracelet. I am wondering do most of you match your wedding set since the love bracelet would be something you wear all the time. My wedding set is platinum but the price jump from the gold to platinum is big. When I wear gold I prefer yellow gold over white for some reason. So I was thinking of the yellow gold but I am wondering if that would clash with my wedding set and if I would then feel I had to wear yellow gold earrings or necklace and that a platinum necklace may clash? Just wondering what most of you do.



Platinum set and yellow and pink loves for me. I like the contrast.


----------



## baghagg

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Platinum set and yellow and pink loves for me. I like the contrast.



+1..  Platinum engagement/wedding rings ~ got RG Love w/diamonds..  the contrast is devine &#128141;&#128142;


----------



## pereisu

SHHMOM said:


> I am just starting an interest in the love bracelet. I am wondering do most of you match your wedding set since the love bracelet would be something you wear all the time. My wedding set is platinum but the price jump from the gold to platinum is big. When I wear gold I prefer yellow gold over white for some reason. So I was thinking of the yellow gold but I am wondering if that would clash with my wedding set and if I would then feel I had to wear yellow gold earrings or necklace and that a platinum necklace may clash? Just wondering what most of you do.




My daily jewelry:

Wedding set (left hand) is platinum

Love bracelet (right hand) in YG

Cartier Trinity ring (right hand) in 3 gold tone.

Diamond stud earrings and a diamond pendant both set in WG. 

I don't think it clashes at all. Hth![emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

love my Cartier love bracelets [emoji95][emoji95][emoji95]


----------



## SHHMOM

pereisu said:


> My daily jewelry:
> 
> Wedding set (left hand) is platinum
> 
> Love bracelet (right hand) in YG
> 
> Cartier Trinity ring (right hand) in 3 gold tone.
> 
> Diamond stud earrings and a diamond pendant both set in WG.
> 
> I don't think it clashes at all. Hth![emoji4]




Thank you. That sounds nice together.


----------



## SHHMOM

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Platinum set and yellow and pink loves for me. I like the contrast.




Thank you, that contract sounds nice. I guess the ideal would to have all the metals in the love bracelets to pull it all together.


----------



## sundaelove

Morning! Ladies, what do you think of the stack?

Love with Diamonds or without?

I'm selling one off so am thinking which matches the juste more.


----------



## nastasja

sundaelove said:


> Love with Diamonds or without?




With


----------



## CatQueen

Love the one with diamonds.  Much much better


----------



## baghagg

sundaelove said:


> Morning! Ladies, what do you think of the stack?
> 
> Love with Diamonds or without?
> 
> I'm selling one off so am thinking which matches the juste more.



With diamonds


----------



## sundaelove

Thank you all for the opinions!  So I'll be keeping the diamond one.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sundaelove said:


> Morning! Ladies, what do you think of the stack?
> 
> Love with Diamonds or without?
> 
> I'm selling one off so am thinking which matches the juste more.



Gorgeous with diamonds.


----------



## phillj12

sundaelove said:


> Morning! Ladies, what do you think of the stack?
> 
> 
> 
> Love with Diamonds or without?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling one off so am thinking which matches the juste more.




I prefer with diamonds since your JUC is all YG.


----------



## AmorNChanel

JennRN said:


> Price increase for Canada next week!




Do you know the current price for plain yg love in Canada?  And the price post-increase?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## EmilllyyyS2

AmorNChanel said:


> Do you know the current price for plain yg love in Canada?  And the price post-increase?  Thanks in advance.




6950 before tax, not sure about the proce after price increase


----------



## prettyali

Just wondering where you heard this? I was at cartier Yorkdale yesterday and they didn't know!


----------



## AmorNChanel

EmilllyyyS2 said:


> 6950 before tax, not sure about the proce after price increase




Thanks so much!


----------



## JennRN

SA at Bloor St Cartier


----------



## beanybaker

sundaelove said:


> Morning! Ladies, what do you think of the stack?
> 
> Love with Diamonds or without?
> 
> I'm selling one off so am thinking which matches the juste more.


Diamond is the way to go


----------



## whoknowsx

sundaelove said:


> Morning! Ladies, what do you think of the stack?
> 
> 
> 
> Love with Diamonds or without?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling one off so am thinking which matches the juste more.




With, for sure!


----------



## princess621

keep the diamonds most def!


----------



## sundaelove

Thanks ladies! I'm trading off the plain love for a Hermes Kelly with GHW to match my stack~ Hehehehe.

Will post more pictures when the new loot is here!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

sundaelove said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm trading off the plain love for a Hermes Kelly with GHW to match my stack~ Hehehehe.
> 
> Will post more pictures when the new loot is here!


I love the plain one. The screw design just gives it a classic feel for me.


----------



## pereisu

katcarlokimason said:


> i love the plain one. The screw design just gives it a classic feel for me.




+1


----------



## princess621

sundaelove said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm trading off the plain love for a Hermes Kelly with GHW to match my stack~ Hehehehe.
> 
> Will post more pictures when the new loot is here!


I am so excited for you!! i hope you get a kelly in the size, leather, and color you want! 

... as for me, I think I need to ask dear fiance for either a matching YG love to go with my kelly or another kelly to match my WG love


----------



## nightshade

sundaelove said:


> Morning! Ladies, what do you think of the stack?
> 
> Love with Diamonds or without?
> 
> I'm selling one off so am thinking which matches the juste more.



with diamonds for sure! gorgeous gorgeous stack


----------



## katewasylyk

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here so I'm hoping someone can help!

I just got my first YG Love bracelet in December after lusting for it for YEARS. I am so in love with my bracelet and every time it scratched a little bit of my heart breaks. Now while I know that this is due to happen, I recently discovered a REALLY bad scratch. Its like a zig zag line from screw to screw, believe me - ITS BAD!

I was wondering if anyone else has ever gotten bad scratches like this and if so, is there a way to fix it? How do you deal with scratches and how can you avoid them? I also ready your not supposed to polish your Love since it takes away a layer of gold leaving me feeling like I just ruined my most prized possession =(

Any one with advice please help!!


----------



## barbie444

Hi Bob,
can I use Loctite on the new clossing system with the love? I am about to buy one and god know I don't want to lose it.


avcbob said:


> Kimber - If I remember correctly, Amazon is where I got our Loctite.  As they say, 'A little dab will do 'ya'!  I put a drop of it on a piece of plastic then use the tip of a toothpick to just get a very little bit on the screw threads.  I'd suggest you  not try to squeeze the tube right on to the screw as it will make a mess and will be WAY too much. My wife normally wears two loves but she prefers to only wear one during the summer months, so I've gotten good at taking the screws out with the LT on them. Let me know how it works out for you!


----------



## avcbob

Barbie - My wife's are both the old system so I can't speak from experience on the new system, but I don't know why Loctite wouldn't work just the same.  It's simply a 'thread locker' that fills in the gap between the screw and the thread  in the bracelet.  Bottom  line is that it's cheap insurance to keep from loosing it. Once it's applied you can feel the difference when the screw is removed - there's a resistance then the screw breaks free.  I can't stress enough to get the low hold stuff - I think it's the purple.  Don't use red or blue!


Get the bracelet - my wife loves hers and she's going to get me one this year!


Bob




barbie444 said:


> Hi Bob,
> can I use Loctite on the new clossing system with the love? I am about to buy one and god know I don't want to lose it.


----------



## barbie444

Thanks Bob, after I get my bracelet I'll order the purple one on amazon. So I just dad a little of it with a toothpick on the screw? 


avcbob said:


> Barbie - My wife's are both the old system so I can't speak from experience on the new system, but I don't know why Loctite wouldn't work just the same.  It's simply a 'thread locker' that fills in the gap between the screw and the thread  in the bracelet.  Bottom  line is that it's cheap insurance to keep from loosing it. Once it's applied you can feel the difference when the screw is removed - there's a resistance then the screw breaks free.  I can't stress enough to get the low hold stuff - I think it's the purple.  Don't use red or blue!
> 
> 
> Get the bracelet - my wife loves hers and she's going to get me one this year!
> 
> 
> Bob


----------



## pereisu

katewasylyk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here so I'm hoping someone can help!
> 
> I just got my first YG Love bracelet in December after lusting for it for YEARS. I am so in love with my bracelet and every time it scratched a little bit of my heart breaks. Now while I know that this is due to happen, I recently discovered a REALLY bad scratch. Its like a zig zag line from screw to screw, believe me - ITS BAD!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has ever gotten bad scratches like this and if so, is there a way to fix it? How do you deal with scratches and how can you avoid them? I also ready your not supposed to polish your Love since it takes away a layer of gold leaving me feeling like I just ruined my most prized possession =(
> 
> Any one with advice please help!!




I understand, I felt the same way when I scratched mine, it happened as I was screwing it unto my wrist.  The screwdriver slipped off and scratched the bracelet quite noticeably.  I thought it was really bad at first but decided I was not going to stress over it.  To be honest I can barely see the scratch now even though it looked really bad at first.  Either the scratch polished itself somewhat from daily wear or I just became less conscious of it, not sure which.  18k gold is quite soft so it will scratch easily but believe it or not the scratches seem to buff off and end up blending in together into a natural looking "patina" that just looks like very fine scratches throughout.  Don't worry and don't stress, enjoy your bracelet.  I bet you that scratch will not stand out at all over time and you will forget all about it! Hope this helps[emoji4]


----------



## avcbob

Barbie - Yes, just squirt a little onto some plastic, I normally use a ziploc bag. Just a drop on the plastic, then use a toothpick to put an even smaller drop on the end of the screw threads.  Then tighten the screws and leave it alone.  Test the screws in a couple of days and you'll find that they don't move.


What store do you plan to buy your bracelet at??  Are you in the US?


Bob




barbie444 said:


> Thanks Bob, after I get my bracelet I'll order the purple one on amazon. So I just dad a little of it with a toothpick on the screw?


----------



## barbie444

Thanks Bob, I will be getting at Saks since I have gift card. 


avcbob said:


> Barbie - Yes, just squirt a little onto some plastic, I normally use a ziploc bag. Just a drop on the plastic, then use a toothpick to put an even smaller drop on the end of the screw threads.  Then tighten the screws and leave it alone.  Test the screws in a couple of days and you'll find that they don't move.
> 
> 
> What store do you plan to buy your bracelet at??  Are you in the US?
> 
> 
> Bob


----------



## pupee

katewasylyk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here so I'm hoping someone can help!
> 
> I just got my first YG Love bracelet in December after lusting for it for YEARS. I am so in love with my bracelet and every time it scratched a little bit of my heart breaks. Now while I know that this is due to happen, I recently discovered a REALLY bad scratch. Its like a zig zag line from screw to screw, believe me - ITS BAD!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has ever gotten bad scratches like this and if so, is there a way to fix it? How do you deal with scratches and how can you avoid them? I also ready your not supposed to polish your Love since it takes away a layer of gold leaving me feeling like I just ruined my most prized possession =(
> 
> Any one with advice please help!!



hi... i understand your pain. i started wearing my love bracelet in Jan, currently there are many fine scratches and one blur "Z" on the surface, which appears very bad at first, but now it seems to have became less noticeable. could be as what *pereisu* had said " scratches seem to buff off"

dont worry too much, the bracelet will "age" together with you...
after wearing mine for 2 months, i dont really care abt the scratches. 

just be extra careful if you are going close to rough surfaces like rocks, stones etc.


----------



## CatQueen

After I read your post, I took a close look at my 2-3 years old love.  I couldn't find any spot that doesn't have a scratch.


----------



## elena.vasquez

CatQueen said:


> After I read your post, I took a close look at my 2-3 years old love.  I couldn't find any spot that doesn't have a scratch.



Really? Oh my! The scratches on the JUC are less noticeable than the Love. But they're both beautiful and so worth it.


----------



## Bag2gal

Hello cartier lovers,
I've been looking at the cartier love bracelet and need help with sizing. My wrist is about a size 15.5. I like a bit of a loose fit. Does that mean I go for a  size 17 or an 18?


----------



## baghagg

Bag2gal said:


> Hello cartier lovers,
> I've been looking at the cartier love bracelet and need help with sizing. My wrist is about a size 15.5. I like a bit of a loose fit. Does that mean I go for a  size 17 or an 18?



Hi b2g.  My wrist is size 15, SA said to purchase 16 or 17, but I got the 18 after a very long time deliberating.  I am very pleased with my choice, as the bracelet has plenty of room without looking too huge.  If i pass this down to my daughter when she's older, she has plenty of room too.  Also it has a better 'presence' if that makes any sense.  Hth


----------



## Bag2gal

baghagg said:


> Hi b2g.  My wrist is size 15, SA said to purchase 16 or 17, but I got the 18 after a very long time deliberating.  I am very pleased with my choice, as the bracelet has plenty of room without looking too huge.  If i pass this down to my daughter when she's older, she has plenty of room too.  Also it has a better 'presence' if that makes any sense.  Hth


Hi baghagg,
Thanks for the reply. U bring up some really good points- i never thought about the fact that if i pass it down to someone one day it should be a reasonable size.  And I agree- for some reason the bigger one does have a better presence! But do you ever feel like it looks too much like a bangle and not enough like the tailored look that cartier meant for it to look like? Do u have any pics of how it looks on your wrist?  I would love to see how it hangs on your wrist..

It is such a huge $$ purchase and Because I'm not sure I think I may not end u buying it! And if I don't before the price increase (whenever that is) then I've decided I won't at all.


----------



## baghagg

Bag2gal said:


> Hi baghagg,
> Thanks for the reply. U bring up some really good points- i never thought about the fact that if i pass it down to someone one day it should be a reasonable size.  And I agree- for some reason the bigger one does have a better presence! But do you ever feel like it looks too much like a bangle and not enough like the tailored look that cartier meant for it to look like? Do u have any pics of how it looks on your wrist?  I would love to see how it hangs on your wrist..
> 
> It is such a huge $$ purchase and Because I'm not sure I think I may not end u buying it! And if I don't before the price increase (whenever that is) then I've decided I won't at all.



Looking too much like a bangle was one of my concerns; however, maybe because the bracelet is cut like a narrow oval, for lack of a better descriptive, is is never too wide.  Here are some pics (I tried to give you several different angles):


----------



## Bag2gal

baghagg said:


> Looking too much like a bangle was one of my concerns; however, maybe because the bracelet is cut like a narrow oval, for lack of a better descriptive, is is never too wide.  Here are some pics (I tried to give you several different angles):



Oh wow!!! That looks absolutely stunning on you!! And you have the one with the diamonds- how beautiful!!!! I think it looks perfect on you. I love the way you mix it with other bracelets. So if your wrist measures 15cm that means it will look slightly tighter on me cuz I am a 15.5 cm.
But I know everyone's wrist and arm are shaped differently so that's a factor too.


----------



## baghagg

Bag2gal said:


> Oh wow!!! That looks absolutely stunning on you!! And you have the one with the diamonds- how beautiful!!!! I think it looks perfect on you. I love the way you mix it with other bracelets. So if your wrist measures 15cm that means it will look slightly tighter on me cuz I am a 15.5 cm.
> But I know everyone's wrist and arm are shaped differently so that's a factor too.



Thank you very much.  Hopefully you can see from the pics that the bracelet basically 'hugs' my wrist right and left; the 'slack' is on the underside of the wrist.  Yes, you are correct, everyone's forearms and wrists are slightly different, so it pays to do your due diligence and try them all on.  However, I will tell you that I was still not certain after trying on in the boutique.  I put a lot of thought into it, and then some, for better, and possibly for worse. &#128519;


----------



## Bag2gal

baghagg said:


> Thank you very much.  Hopefully you can see from the pics that the bracelet basically 'hugs' my wrist right and left; the 'slack' is on the underside of the wrist.  Yes, you are correct, everyone's forearms and wrists are slightly different, so it pays to do your due diligence and try them all on.  However, I will tell you that I was still not certain after trying on in the boutique.  I put a lot of thought into it, and then some, for better, and possibly for worse. &#128519;



Yes I've been to the cartier boutique three times to try on in the last six months. I began by deciding between the 18 and 19 because I thought I had wanted the really loose bangle look. But as time went on I started to notice how I liked it on others and I realized I wanted the more tailored look. So now it's between the 17 and 18 for me. I think after your helpful input,
I'm leaning towards the 18. You're right-
It's probably better to have a little extra room than not. Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## baghagg

Bag2gal said:


> Yes I've been to the cartier boutique three times to try on in the last six months. I began by deciding between the 18 and 19 because I thought I had wanted the really loose bangle look. But as time went on I started to notice how I liked it on others and I realized I wanted the more tailored look. So now it's between the 17 and 18 for me. I think after your helpful input,
> I'm leaning towards the 18. You're right-
> It's probably better to have a little extra room than not. Thank you so much for your help!!



It is my humble pleasure, Bag2gal..  Either size, I don't think you can go wrong...


----------



## Fashionisto2

All,

I finally treated myself to a LOVE bracelet after admiring it for almost 4 years!

It was worth the wait and I have been enjoying it for about 2 months now  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## baghagg

Fashionisto2 said:


> All,
> 
> I finally treated myself to a LOVE bracelet after admiring it for almost 4 years!
> 
> It was worth the wait and I have been enjoying it for about 2 months now  Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful choice, congrats!


----------



## phillj12

Fashionisto2 said:


> All,
> 
> I finally treated myself to a LOVE bracelet after admiring it for almost 4 years!
> 
> It was worth the wait and I have been enjoying it for about 2 months now  Thanks for letting me share!




Amazing!!


----------



## phillj12

Bag2gal said:


> Yes I've been to the cartier boutique three times to try on in the last six months. I began by deciding between the 18 and 19 because I thought I had wanted the really loose bangle look. But as time went on I started to notice how I liked it on others and I realized I wanted the more tailored look. So now it's between the 17 and 18 for me. I think after your helpful input,
> 
> I'm leaning towards the 18. You're right-
> 
> It's probably better to have a little extra room than not. Thank you so much for your help!!




My wrist is 14.75 and the 16 looked PERFECT but was uncomfortable for me to wear. I exchanged for the 17 and have been so happy. It does look a little looser than I had wanted, BUT it's totally comfortable now and that's what's most important.


----------



## CCholic

Deleted.


----------



## Swlintx

I was wondering if anyone has been to a Cartier boutique in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico? We are flying in in July and headed to Punta Mita, but I would love to make a stop at a boutique if there is one. thanks!


----------



## baghagg

Swlintx said:


> I was wondering if anyone has been to a Cartier boutique in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico? We are flying in in July and headed to Punta Mita, but I would love to make a stop at a boutique if there is one. thanks!



I don't remember a Cartier boutique in Puerto Vallarta, but admittedly it's been a long time since I was there...  There is a store locator on their website which is international.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## yoko1ono

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum but finally got my YG love bracelet in the mail yesterday!!  Maybe I am just a perfectionist but something I noticed was that the two halves don't match up perfectly when I screw them together.  On one of the sides, the seam looks perfectly smooth and I can't feel it when I run my fingers over it.  On the other side though I can clearly feel the seam because that half seems to be raised just a hair above the other.  Is this a defect with their manufacturing?  Or pretty common with everyone's bracelets because of how the halves fit together?  I don't know whether it is something to be concerned about/whether I should exchange it for a new one before I wear it...


----------



## Lots love

I would look inside the bottom of the box their are direction on how to put it on congratulations on your new [emoji173]&#65039;love


----------



## yoko1ono

Lots love said:


> I would look inside the bottom of the box their are direction on how to put it on congratulations on your new [emoji173]&#65039;love


Thanks!! I ended up taking it to the store and turns out I hadn't screwed on one side tight enough, causing the bracelet to seem like it was uneven.  My SA helped me put it on properly so now I can truly enjoy it!!


----------



## Lots love

Oh I'm so happy for u enjoy and congratulations to u once again [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## yoko1ono

My beautiful new YG love bracelet in size 16  Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Caz71

yoko1ono said:


> My beautiful new YG love bracelet in size 16  Thanks for letting me share!!



Looks so beautiful on u. Enjoy x


----------



## Kamilla

Best time to buy Cartier jewelry in the U.S.   

Prices dropped lower than prices posted in 2013 (two years)!  Who knew they would do this.

Hmm...time for me to consider buying a diamond JUC. $11800 is still a tough pill to swallow for a nail.


----------



## jenna_foo

I plan on purchasing my first LOVE bracelet tomorrow. I've been debating and debating on yellow gold versus rose gold. 

Any suggestions regarding the purchase? Do I NEED to make an appointment? Any pointers would be nice.


----------



## blackisblack

Kamilla said:


> Best time to buy Cartier jewelry in the U.S.
> 
> Prices dropped lower than prices posted in 2013 (two years)!  Who knew they would do this.
> 
> Hmm...time for me to consider buying a diamond JUC. $11800 is still a tough pill to swallow for a nail.




Price dropped??? When?? How much is the love bangle???


----------



## sailorstripes

The 5th Avenue boutiques in Manhattan (both the Cartier mansion before it closed for renovations and the new store in the old GM building) have the nicest SAs, I have walked in off the street to try things on and they were very generous with their time and knowledge even though I did not make an appointment and did not make a purchase. 

I will be curious what others have to say on this topic! 

Very excited for you, hope you will come do a reveal to show us whether you selected yellow or rose gold!


----------



## nastasja

blackisblack said:


> Price dropped??? When?? How much is the love bangle???




I just checked and it looks like it went from $6600 --> $6300. I'm not sure when this happened either?!


----------



## blackisblack

killerlife said:


> I just checked and it looks like it went from $6600 --> $6300. I'm not sure when this happened either?!




Just in this days when we were blinking LMAO 

I just checked Europe site and price is at 5550 no reduction reflected, however from some post here read it was on February at 5250 .... Anyone knows if Europe prices will go down as well within this days or by May 1st?... I was told by SA it was going to be an increase worldwide for May 1st not a decrease


----------



## Lots love

I think that's awful to lower the prices special for all the people who just got in the last 6months


----------



## blackisblack

Lots love said:


> I think that's awful to lower the prices special for all the people who just got in the last 6months




They should honor an adjustment within a considerable period of time of being purchased, it just don't talk good about the brand.... Gold value dropped or currency conversions and markets are affecting and now your jewelry worth less? You're not actually buying only gold, you're buying the brand... So they should come with an adjustment for those who bought anything in the past months within a reasonable period not nonsense like 30 or less days prior to decrease


----------



## Lots love

blackisblack said:


> They should honor an adjustment within a considerable period of time of being purchased, it just don't talk good about the brand.... Gold value dropped or currency conversions and markets are affecting and now your jewelry worth less? You're not actually buying only gold, you're buying the brand... So they should come with an adjustment for those who bought anything in the past months within a reasonable period not nonsense like 30 or less days prior to decrease




I hope you are right . I hope they don't ,lower it anymore. But for people who bought year, ago or so will be mad. I don't blame them either . I've never seen them do this before. So for them to do something like this makes you wonder . WHY[emoji95]


----------



## Kamilla

I heard the prices dropped in the U.S. yesterday.  My jaw certainly dropped with the news.


----------



## Lots love

Why is the question of the day


----------



## sheanabelle

killerlife said:


> I just checked and it looks like it went from $6600 --> $6300. I'm not sure when this happened either?!



$300?? I wish it was lowered by $3,000!


----------



## Kamilla

It's mention in the "Cartier price increase" thread here.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-price-increase-thread-746152-63.html


Boutiques don't honor price adjustments unless you bought it earlier this month.  Eboutique is a different story...they offer price adjustments for purchases done 6 months or less (per that thread).

Plus you can do returns with refunds if you purchase though the Cartier eboutique?  Boutiques will just give you store credit at best, no refunds. Is there a catch buying through the eBoutique?  Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Kamilla

Make sure you like the Sales Associate that will help you.  They make a nice commission off your purchase.

If you are unhappy with your experience, walk away.  Find another SA next time.  

You should feel no pressure to buy when you are in the boutique.  No appointments are necessary but if you spoke to an SA over the phone prior to your boutique visit with inquiries and they were nice, then yes, make an appt.

Don't dress shabby.  Yes, some Cartier SAs are snooty unless that is the treatment you were looking for.


----------



## nightshade

jenna_foo said:


> I plan on purchasing my first LOVE bracelet tomorrow. I've been debating and debating on yellow gold versus rose gold.
> 
> Any suggestions regarding the purchase? Do I NEED to make an appointment? Any pointers would be nice.



How exciting! I think both RG and YG are absolutely beautiful, but my preference is for YG as i find it suits my skin tone better. For yourself, go with the one that makes your heart beat just a bit faster  Ultimately, whichever one you choose, you can't go wrong!

No appointments needed, but like the others have suggested, it'll make the whole buying experience a lot more pleasant for you if you find an SA you like... there's no obligation to deal with a snooty/unfriendly SA


----------



## 4LV

Kamilla said:


> It's mention in the "Cartier price increase" thread here.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-price-increase-thread-746152-63.html
> 
> 
> Boutiques don't honor price adjustments unless you bought it earlier this month.  Eboutique is a different story...they offer price adjustments for purchases done 6 months or less (per that thread).
> 
> Plus you can do returns with refunds if you purchase though the Cartier eboutique?  Boutiques will just give you store credit at best, no refunds. Is there a catch buying through the eBoutique?  Sounds too good to be true.



If you are quoting me, I never did say eboutique would do an adjustment within six months. I wish they did. They do have a better return policy than boutique if you check it closely. For those of us who do not have boutique close by it offers convenience and accessibility.


----------



## Kamilla

4LV said:


> If you are quoting me, I never did say eboutique would do an adjustment within six months. I wish they did. They do have a better return policy than boutique if you check it closely. For those of us who do not have boutique close by it offers convenience and accessibility.



Oh..I probably saw your quote and read it incorrectly. 

Hmmm...thank you for the heads up!  It is nice to have that opportunity to return an item if it doesn't work out.  Boutiques, on the other hand, are nice for fittings in case i dont know what size to go for.  Guess something to think about.


----------



## jenna_foo

I purchased my bracelet today. I'm so excited. I had a wonderful experience and my SA was amazing. She assisted me with my previous purchases (amulette & trinity ring). 
I went with the rose gold, as it looked the best with my skin tone. I will post pics tomorrow, but here's one until then.


----------



## munkeebag81

After lusting over the love bracelet for two years the husband gave me the green light and will be purchasing it for me for our 8 year anniversary.  

The bracelet would be worn on my hand hand.   Initially I wanted the WG to match with my wedding set and watch that I wear only right hand.  Then I started liking the YG and thought it would pair nicely with the Rolex two tone watch (that I plan on getting next yr).

I was at the boutique yesterday and really liked how the pink gold looked against my skin tone.  

Now I am debating between the YG and the PG.   and I also fell in love with the Ballon Bleu in Pink gold.


I need some opinion.   Would the Pink gold patina with time and does anyone have pics.  think I've heard of this happening before.   Would the pink gold retain its value as much as th YG?  Obviously I wouldn't want to sell it but in the event I do I'd like to know if PG would hold value.

Should I stick with the YG and two tone Rolex?  Does anyone have pictures of the Rolex two tone gold and the PG love?


----------



## KensingtonUK

munkeebag81 said:


> After lusting over the love bracelet for two years the husband gave me the green light and will be purchasing it for me for our 8 year anniversary.
> 
> The bracelet would be worn on my hand hand.   Initially I wanted the WG to match with my wedding set and watch that I wear only right hand.  Then I started liking the YG and thought it would pair nicely with the Rolex two tone watch (that I plan on getting next yr).
> 
> I was at the boutique yesterday and really liked how the pink gold looked against my skin tone.
> 
> Now I am debating between the YG and the PG.   and I also fell in love with the Ballon Bleu in Pink gold.
> 
> 
> I need some opinion.   Would the Pink gold patina with time and does anyone have pics.  think I've heard of this happening before.   Would the pink gold retain its value as much as th YG?  Obviously I wouldn't want to sell it but in the event I do I'd like to know if PG would hold value.
> 
> Should I stick with the YG and two tone Rolex?  Does anyone have pictures of the Rolex two tone gold and the PG love?




I have the YG love and then a SS ballon blue on the other hand. Although I love both so much!!! I wish I had gotten the two tone BB.   Now I keep my left wrist full of silvery jewelry and my right hand full of gold or brown.   The Rolex is also pretty. I was between the Rolex and BB.  I ended up with the BB but my next watch, if that day ever comes with be a two tone Rolex


----------



## sailorstripes

I'm drinking coffee right now (it's Sunday morning) but I love seeing this Cartier champagne shot. Hooray! Congratulations! I can't wait to see your bracelet (I am so into rose gold these days) and I hope you will share some modeling shots too. Enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## purseinsanity

munkeebag81 said:


> After lusting over the love bracelet for two years the husband gave me the green light and will be purchasing it for me for our 8 year anniversary.
> 
> The bracelet would be worn on my hand hand.   Initially I wanted the WG to match with my wedding set and watch that I wear only right hand.  Then I started liking the YG and thought it would pair nicely with the Rolex two tone watch (that I plan on getting next yr).
> 
> I was at the boutique yesterday and really liked how the pink gold looked against my skin tone.
> 
> Now I am debating between the YG and the PG.   and I also fell in love with the Ballon Bleu in Pink gold.
> 
> 
> I need some opinion.   Would the Pink gold patina with time and does anyone have pics.  think I've heard of this happening before.   Would the pink gold retain its value as much as th YG?  Obviously I wouldn't want to sell it but in the event I do I'd like to know if PG would hold value.
> 
> Should I stick with the YG and two tone Rolex?  Does anyone have pictures of the Rolex two tone gold and the PG love?



I love, love, love Cartier rose gold, but it DOES fade over time.  I have worn my RG Love for 3 1/2 years straight now, and whenever I go to a Cartier boutique, they are always surprised when I say it is RG.  I wanted a RG Ballon Blue but my Rolex dealer warned me about the fading and I wound up going with a RG Rolex, which is just as pink as the day I bought it.  My friend's RG BB, which she wears daily, also had the same issue as my Love.  Little disappointing to be honest!


----------



## Bun

munkeebag81 said:


> After lusting over the love bracelet for two years the husband gave me the green light and will be purchasing it for me for our 8 year anniversary.
> 
> The bracelet would be worn on my hand hand.   Initially I wanted the WG to match with my wedding set and watch that I wear only right hand.  Then I started liking the YG and thought it would pair nicely with the Rolex two tone watch (that I plan on getting next yr).
> 
> I was at the boutique yesterday and really liked how the pink gold looked against my skin tone.
> 
> Now I am debating between the YG and the PG.   and I also fell in love with the Ballon Bleu in Pink gold.
> 
> 
> I need some opinion.   Would the Pink gold patina with time and does anyone have pics.  think I've heard of this happening before.   Would the pink gold retain its value as much as th YG?  Obviously I wouldn't want to sell it but in the event I do I'd like to know if PG would hold value.
> 
> Should I stick with the YG and two tone Rolex?  Does anyone have pictures of the Rolex two tone gold and the PG love?



Both my Rolex and love bracelet are pink gold.


----------



## munkeebag81

Thank you so much for reply.  Hubby said to stick with the Rolex Vs the Ballon Bleu.

Do you have a picture of your RG love???  






purseinsanity said:


> I love, love, love Cartier rose gold, but it DOES fade over time.  I have worn my RG Love for 3 1/2 years straight now, and whenever I go to a Cartier boutique, they are always surprised when I say it is RG.  I wanted a RG Ballon Blue but my Rolex dealer warned me about the fading and I wound up going with a RG Rolex, which is just as pink as the day I bought it.  My friend's RG BB, which she wears daily, also had the same issue as my Love.  Little disappointing to be honest!


----------



## munkeebag81

Beautiful picture.  Is the Rolex more pink?




Bun said:


> Both my Rolex and love bracelet are pink gold.


----------



## jenna_foo

Okay...here she is in all her glory. 




And my SA was lovely enough to not only provide champagne, but a velvet pouch for travel. She was a wonderful SA. I will see her again in July for a JUC.


----------



## jenna_foo

Sad thing - I already dinged it. Oh well, I knew scratches and dings were imminent and each one will have a story I'm sure


----------



## Bun

Yes, the Rolex is more pink than Cartier. There's very subtle difference between Cartier's pink gold and yellow gold.


----------



## spoiledwify

killerlife said:


> I just checked and it looks like it went from $6600 --> $6300. I'm not sure when this happened either?!




What store?!!!!! Really drop or just a hoax?


----------



## nightshade

jenna_foo said:


> Sad thing - I already dinged it. Oh well, I knew scratches and dings were imminent and each one will have a story I'm sure
> View attachment 2968018



haha oh yes the first ding is always the hardest  the RG looks gorgeous on you, congrats!


----------



## baghagg

spoiledwify said:


> What store?!!!!! Really drop or just a hoax?



Prices were lowered at Cartier late last week


----------



## nastasja

spoiledwify said:


> What store?!!!!! Really drop or just a hoax?




Online.


----------



## Bother Free

spoiledwify said:


> What store?!!!!! Really drop or just a hoax?



I purchased my WG 4 diamonds a few days ago at Cartier boutique. The price reduced from $11,100 to $10,800 (not including tax)


----------



## sailorstripes

Just gorgeous. I love it in rose gold. Congratulations and ENJOY IT!


----------



## Bother Free

Looks perfect on you. Congrats!


----------



## spoiledwify

Still going on?


----------



## spoiledwify

Gorgeous!!! Now I'm thinking if getting the rose gold but as other says it faded in long run , I I'm waiting for my yellow gold and now I itching to get iam another one , should I just stay with another yellow gold ? ( I have 2 girls to pass it down  so not sure if it's wise idea to get the same ? Any input ?


----------



## spoiledwify

jenna_foo said:


> I purchased my bracelet today. I'm so excited. I had a wonderful experience and my SA was amazing. She assisted me with my previous purchases (amulette & trinity ring).
> I went with the rose gold, as it looked the best with my skin tone. I will post pics tomorrow, but here's one until then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967035





Didi you get the lower price like what others talking about?


----------



## spoiledwify

I just went ini me and they're lower price 6300!!!!  [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Bother Free

spoiledwify said:


> I just went ini me and they're lower price 6300!!!!  [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]




My SA told me Cartier corporate notified her boutique the night before the prices reduced. Usually, Cartier corporate would notify boutiques regarding price increase two weeks prior.  She also mentioned she is uncertain how long the reduced prices will remain, but USD is very strong now.


----------



## spoiledwify

I wish they don't charge state tax [emoji29][emoji30][emoji30] would be very nice ! Added bonus . Do they still  charge tax when you buy in line ? The reduce price is in line only or also the store?


----------



## Bother Free

spoiledwify said:


> I wish they don't charge state tax [emoji29][emoji30][emoji30] would be very nice ! Added bonus . Do they still  charge tax when you buy in line ? The reduce price is in line only or also the store?



I'm unsure if online boutique charges tax. I've always purchased my Love bracelets in the boutique. I believe the reduced prices are online and in the boutiques as well


----------



## Lovetostyle

Hi everyone,

I would really appreciate your help. I would like to get your opinions on what size of the Cartier love bracelet you think looks better on my hand. My wrist measures at about 15.5 cm right now- although I do hope to lose about 20 pounds which some say doesn't really affect your wrist size but I don't know. 
I have never been so confused &#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56883; - I cannot decide whether the size 17 or size 18 looks better. I am posting some pics below.  (Please pardon the yucky condition of my hands right now.. I felt a bit embarrassed at first posting these pics but please understand I have small kids and am constantly washing them with no time to ever moisturize them or do anything for myself for that matter &#55357;&#56862

In pics #1,2,3  you can see the size 17 is on the left side of screen and size 18 is on the right hand of the screen. 
In pics #4 &5  I am wearing a stack of three size 17 (front and back view)
In pics #6 & 7 I am wearing a stack of three size 18 (front and back view)

From reading this blog I can see we have some great experts here. Please let me know what you all think. I really Appreciate your help &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Lovetostyle

Pic 2 ( 17.   Vs.    18)

(Sorry I don't know why I wasn't able to put all the pics in one post- pls bare with me)


----------



## Lovetostyle

Pic 3. (17.  Vs. 18) two stacked


----------



## Lovetostyle

Pic 4. (Size 17) three stacked


----------



## Lovetostyle

Pic 5 (size 17)


----------



## Lovetostyle

Pic 6 ( size 18) three stacked


----------



## Lovetostyle

Pic 7 (size 18)


----------



## Lovetostyle

jenna_foo said:


> Okay...here she is in all her glory.
> View attachment 2967981
> View attachment 2967983
> 
> 
> And my SA was lovely enough to not only provide champagne, but a velvet pouch for travel. She was a wonderful SA. I will see her again in July for a JUC.
> 
> View attachment 2967988
> View attachment 2967990



CongratuLtions!  It looks beautiful. I love the way Cartier does their rose gold - probably the nicest shade of it I've seen. Enjoy


----------



## arwen

I think size 17 looks best on you- but what did feel most comfortable for you?

Loosing or gaining weight has never much affected my wrists either and if only very little. 
Looking at your wrists I think they already look small and so I´d go with the 17.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 2610499
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Please help me decide which one to get, I have a yellow gold love bracelet and planning on getting another one in pink rose gold, but when I saw the JUC I'm debating which one to get  TIA!


I would go with the JUC because you already have a love.

Adds more variety to your collection and you can choose to wear one love on one hand, and the JUC on another if you like instead of stacking.


----------



## Bun

Lovetostyle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would really appreciate your help. I would like to get your opinions on what size of the Cartier love bracelet you think looks better on my hand. My wrist measures at about 15.5 cm right now- although I do hope to lose about 20 pounds which some say doesn't really affect your wrist size but I don't know.
> I have never been so confused &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; - I cannot decide whether the size 17 or size 18 looks better. I am posting some pics below.  (Please pardon the yucky condition of my hands right now.. I felt a bit embarrassed at first posting these pics but please understand I have small kids and am constantly washing them with no time to ever moisturize them or do anything for myself for that matter &#65533;&#65533
> 
> In pics #1,2,3  you can see the size 17 is on the left side of screen and size 18 is on the right hand of the screen.
> In pics #4 &5  I am wearing a stack of three size 17 (front and back view)
> In pics #6 & 7 I am wearing a stack of three size 18 (front and back view)
> 
> From reading this blog I can see we have some great experts here. Please let me know what you all think. I really Appreciate your help &#65533;&#65533;



I would go with bigger size if there's plan to stack. For single bracelet, I prefer a more fitted look.


----------



## jenna_foo

spoiledwify said:


> Gorgeous!!! Now I'm thinking if getting the rose gold but as other says it faded in long run , I I'm waiting for my yellow gold and now I itching to get iam another one , should I just stay with another yellow gold ? ( I have 2 girls to pass it down  so not sure if it's wise idea to get the same ? Any input ?


I did ask the SA about the upkeep of the RG versus YG. She said while both had some dulling over time, it shouldn't be an issue. The one she said would require more upkeep and extra $$ to maintain would be the WG. That worked for me anyhow, as the WG didn't look that great on my skin tone. And the YG looked a little gaudy on my skin tone...so RG it was!!


----------



## jenna_foo

spoiledwify said:


> Didi you get the lower price like what others talking about?


I did get the lower price. She said it had just taken effect at the beginning of the week. I was also able to have a price adjustment on the previous purchase. 
She did mention that the reason they decreased the price in USA, Italy, and somewhere else is because they want a more consistent price across the board. She mentioned something about import fees, duties, and taxes coming into play.


----------



## spoiledwify

Thank you for the input. Something to think more about the rise gold  really like if I will have 2 diffrent. Color  , but again still debating if I should just stick to all yg since it was classic


----------



## munkeebag81

what a beauty!






jenna_foo said:


> Okay...here she is in all her glory.
> View attachment 2967981
> View attachment 2967983
> 
> 
> And my SA was lovely enough to not only provide champagne, but a velvet pouch for travel. She was a wonderful SA. I will see her again in July for a JUC.
> 
> View attachment 2967988
> View attachment 2967990


----------



## spoiledwify

Left one is 18 ? Much fit better


----------



## munkeebag81

What is the best place to purchase the bracelet.



Should I purchase it from the store directly?  


The SA told me there would be no discount (even when I told her I would get the BB watch).






Would purchasing it from Saks be any different?  I called Saks and she told me I could use any gift cards or reward points but I would not get the triple points.  Also they would not have the bracelet there in the store and would have to mail it to me.  I think I would want to see the actual item I am purchasing first.


----------



## 2style

Lovetostyle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would really appreciate your help. I would like to get your opinions on what size of the Cartier love bracelet you think looks better on my hand. My wrist measures at about 15.5 cm right now- although I do hope to lose about 20 pounds which some say doesn't really affect your wrist size but I don't know.
> I have never been so confused &#55357;&#56873;&#55357;&#56883; - I cannot decide whether the size 17 or size 18 looks better. I am posting some pics below.  (Please pardon the yucky condition of my hands right now.. I felt a bit embarrassed at first posting these pics but please understand I have small kids and am constantly washing them with no time to ever moisturize them or do anything for myself for that matter &#55357;&#56862
> 
> In pics #1,2,3  you can see the size 17 is on the left side of screen and size 18 is on the right hand of the screen.
> In pics #4 &5  I am wearing a stack of three size 17 (front and back view)
> In pics #6 & 7 I am wearing a stack of three size 18 (front and back view)
> 
> From reading this blog I can see we have some great experts here. Please let me know what you all think. I really Appreciate your help &#55357;&#56842;


I prefer the 18 as well, I think the 17 looks aa little snug.  Hope this helps


----------



## nastasja

Lovetostyle said:


> I cannot decide whether the size 17 or size 18 looks better.




Another vote for 18.


----------



## Bother Free

Lovetostyle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would really appreciate your help. I would like to get your opinions on what size of the Cartier love bracelet you think looks better on my hand. My wrist measures at about 15.5 cm right now- although I do hope to lose about 20 pounds which some say doesn't really affect your wrist size but I don't know.
> I have never been so confused &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; - I cannot decide whether the size 17 or size 18 looks better. I am posting some pics below.  (Please pardon the yucky condition of my hands right now.. I felt a bit embarrassed at first posting these pics but please understand I have small kids and am constantly washing them with no time to ever moisturize them or do anything for myself for that matter &#65533;&#65533
> 
> In pics #1,2,3  you can see the size 17 is on the left side of screen and size 18 is on the right hand of the screen.
> In pics #4 &5  I am wearing a stack of three size 17 (front and back view)
> In pics #6 & 7 I am wearing a stack of three size 18 (front and back view)
> 
> From reading this blog I can see we have some great experts here. Please let me know what you all think. I really Appreciate your help &#65533;&#65533;



I think size 18 looks better on you


----------



## newcalimommy

I totally feel you about not being able to take care of your hands when you have little ones I'm in the same boat! As far as how they look I think both look great it depends on preference.  I like things to be loose so I would go with size 18  enjoy whatever you decide in the end!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Hello ladies, I made a deposit last jan 30 for my kove bracelet but because i had to order it due to size i had to wait for 3months. Anway, im picking it up on thursday and im wondering if any of the ladies here know if there is a mark down in Melbourne? Ill be paying the balance on thursday and wondering if ill be getting a marked down price or the price on the day i made a down payment


----------



## 123Isabella

Could you please let me know what the lower price is?  Is it the price listed on the U.S. Website?  I would like to buy a yg bracelet but wonder if I should wait until my upcoming trip to Europe? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 123Isabella

Gorgeous and a perfect fit! Congratulations!!!


----------



## barbie444

Just picked up my Love bracelet yesterday at saks. I got an 18 and once I tried it on at home  it was way too snug especially because I eventually want to add a couple other Loves. I had it on for less than 20 minutes before taking it off and putting it back in the box. Anyway o went back to cartier today and the SA who sold it to me was off. I litterally got a 20 minute lecture from the SA about how they don't do exchanges and that the bracelet had been tried on and how I should keep the 18. I told no and the manager authorized the exchange. The SA eventually warmed up to me after I mentioned my desire to get a jus en clou ring in a month or two. But what a hassle it was. I love my Love!!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

barbie444 said:


> Just picked up my Love bracelet yesterday at saks. I got an 18 and once I tried it on at home  it was way too snug especially because I eventually want to add a couple other Loves. I had it on for less than 20 minutes before taking it off and putting it back in the box. Anyway o went back to cartier today and the SA who sold it to me was off. I litterally got a 20 minute lecture from the SA about how they don't do exchanges and that the bracelet had been tried on and how I should keep the 18. I told no and the manager authorized the exchange. The SA eventually warmed up to me after I mentioned my desire to get a jus en clou ring in a month or two. But what a hassle it was. I love my Love!!



Is this the one you returned?


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hello ladies, I made a deposit last jan 30 for my kove bracelet but because i had to order it due to size i had to wait for 3months. Anway, im picking it up on thursday and im wondering if any of the ladies here know if there is a mark down in Melbourne? Ill be paying the balance on thursday and wondering if ill be getting a marked down price or the price on the day i made a down payment



I'm pretty sure Aussie prices did not go down. It's already a good deal compared to the US/Europe due to currency conversion.


----------



## spoiledwify

Hi everybody  I'm mix emotion[emoji26][emoji17][emoji21][emoji30][emoji37][emoji30] right now , I'm not sure if I'm happy or feeling that I made a big mistake ... As you see I was so excited to get my first love  bracelet  been postponing  , debating getting it for 2 years now .  And finally I plunge in didn't buy it from the Cartier boutique but instead I bought to one of the online site that carrys  luxury items , just looking on members love , sizes , I thought since I'm
Asian petite and has petite wrist ( I thought. Mine is [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) decided to get the 16 without trying on . Mine arrived this afternoon very excited , when I open the box to my dismay and wondered if I order the right size ?[emoji16][emoji16] when I saw it  my first impression did I just I ordered a children size bracelet[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. And now I'm not sure now if it's love at first sight. Or dismay at first sight[emoji31][emoji31]?? 
Plssss tell me I made or didn't make  a mistake on the size. And problem is this is a final sale  on this [emoji30][emoji30] here's the photo


----------



## Lots love

spoiledwify said:


> Hi everybody  I'm mix emotion[emoji26][emoji17][emoji21][emoji30][emoji37][emoji30] right now , I'm not sure if I'm happy or feeling that I make a big mistake ... As you see I was so excited to get my first love  bracelet  been postponing  , debating getting it for 2 years now .  And finally I plunge in didn't buy it from the Cartier boutique but instead I bought to one of the online site that carrys  luxury items , just looking on members love , sizes , I thought since I'm
> Asian petite and has petite wrist ( I thought. Mine is [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) decided to get the 16 without trying on . Mine arrived this afternoon very excited , when I open the box to my dismay and wondered if I order the right size ?[emoji16][emoji16] when I saw it  my first impression I ordered a children size bracelet[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. And now I'm not sure noe if it's love at first sight. Or dismay at first sight[emoji31][emoji31]??
> Plssss tell me I made or didn't make  a mistake on the size. And problem is this is a final sale  on this [emoji30][emoji30] here's the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970637
> View attachment 2970638
> View attachment 2970639




It looks good to me did u try on your other wrist everyone had one wrist which is smaller them the other congratulations on your new [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

barbie444 said:


> Just picked up my Love bracelet yesterday at saks. I got an 18 and once I tried it on at home  it was way too snug especially because I eventually want to add a couple other Loves. I had it on for less than 20 minutes before taking it off and putting it back in the box. Anyway o went back to cartier today and the SA who sold it to me was off. I litterally got a 20 minute lecture from the SA about how they don't do exchanges and that the bracelet had been tried on and how I should keep the 18. I told no and the manager authorized the exchange. The SA eventually warmed up to me after I mentioned my desire to get a jus en clou ring in a month or two. But what a hassle it was. I love my Love!!




Congratulations on your new [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the rose color that's what I got first too [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## barbie444

.


----------



## barbie444

No this is size 19 the one I returned was 18 





DesignerNewbie said:


> Is this the one you returned?


----------



## spoiledwify

Lots love said:


> It looks good to me did u try on your other wrist everyone had one wrist which is smaller them the other congratulations on your new [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




No I have not try in on but I'm sure it will be same snugg[emoji30][emoji30]too, how much inches difference between 16 and 17? 
I'm planning to get my pink gold now I didn't know anymore [emoji37][emoji37] 
I can't even turn it around  on my wrist , is this mean that it's too snugg?


----------



## erinrose

spoiledwify said:


> Hi everybody  I'm mix emotion[emoji26][emoji17][emoji21][emoji30][emoji37][emoji30] right now , I'm not sure if I'm happy or feeling that I made a big mistake ... As you see I was so excited to get my first love  bracelet  been postponing  , debating getting it for 2 years now .  And finally I plunge in didn't buy it from the Cartier boutique but instead I bought to one of the online site that carrys  luxury items , just looking on members love , sizes , I thought since I'm
> Asian petite and has petite wrist ( I thought. Mine is [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) decided to get the 16 without trying on . Mine arrived this afternoon very excited , when I open the box to my dismay and wondered if I order the right size ?[emoji16][emoji16] when I saw it  my first impression did I just I ordered a children size bracelet[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. And now I'm not sure now if it's love at first sight. Or dismay at first sight[emoji31][emoji31]??
> Plssss tell me I made or didn't make  a mistake on the size. And problem is this is a final sale  on this [emoji30][emoji30] here's the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970637
> View attachment 2970638
> View attachment 2970639


Personally I think it looks slightly too small, but it really depends on what you are comfortable with.


----------



## spoiledwify

erinrose said:


> Personally I think it looks slightly too small, but it really depends on what you are comfortable with.




Huhuhuhu!!! That's what I'm thinking too [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] did I just
Wasted my money?[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## 4LV

spoiledwify said:


> Huhuhuhu!!! That's what I'm thinking too [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] did I just
> Wasted my money?[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]



So sorry to hear this. But can you exchange it? Contact them. You never know. They might agree to do it since they made the money already anyway


----------



## erinrose

spoiledwify said:


> Huhuhuhu!!! That's what I'm thinking too [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] did I just
> Wasted my money?[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


If you are not happy with the size I´d contact them as soon as possible to see if you can do an exchange.  



4LV said:


> So sorry to hear this. But can you exchange it? Contact them. You never know. They might agree to do it since they made the money already anyway


+1


----------



## *MJ*

spoiledwify said:


> Hi everybody  I'm mix emotion[emoji26][emoji17][emoji21][emoji30][emoji37][emoji30] right now , I'm not sure if I'm happy or feeling that I made a big mistake ... As you see I was so excited to get my first love  bracelet  been postponing  , debating getting it for 2 years now .  And finally I plunge in didn't buy it from the Cartier boutique but instead I bought to one of the online site that carrys  luxury items , just looking on members love , sizes , I thought since I'm
> Asian petite and has petite wrist ( I thought. Mine is [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) decided to get the 16 without trying on . Mine arrived this afternoon very excited , when I open the box to my dismay and wondered if I order the right size ?[emoji16][emoji16] when I saw it  my first impression did I just I ordered a children size bracelet[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. And now I'm not sure now if it's love at first sight. Or dismay at first sight[emoji31][emoji31]??
> Plssss tell me I made or didn't make  a mistake on the size. And problem is this is a final sale  on this [emoji30][emoji30] here's the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970637
> View attachment 2970638
> View attachment 2970639




It does look snug...can you contact the seller and see about exchanging for a 17? 

When I got my first love, I thought for sure I would be a 16 too, but when I got to go to the Cartier boutique and try on a 16, it fit like yours, just a bit too snug. I couldn't move it much on my wrist and I couldn't turn it either. I didn't feel it would be comfortable wearing it 24/7 in the long run, especially in hot or humid weather. So I went with the 17 and it was absolutely perfect! 

I hope you can get it sorted out so you can be perfectly happy!


----------



## spoiledwify

*MJ* said:


> It does look snug...can you contact the seller and see about exchanging for a 17?
> 
> When I got my first love, I thought for sure I would be a 16 too, but when I got to go to the Cartier boutique and try on a 16, it fit like yours, just a bit too snug. I couldn't move it much on my wrist and I couldn't turn it either. I didn't feel it would be comfortable wearing it 24/7 in the long run, especially in hot or humid weather. So I went with the 17 and it was absolutely perfect!
> 
> I hope you can get it sorted out so you can be perfectly happy!




I will call them tomorrow. And see what they  say , I'm crossing my finger  that they're willing to exchange it


----------



## spoiledwify

But now my problem is  the listing said that this is a Final sale[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## 123Isabella

spoiledwify said:


> No I have not try in on but I'm sure it will be same snugg[emoji30][emoji30]too, how much inches difference between 16 and 17?
> I'm planning to get my pink gold now I didn't know anymore [emoji37][emoji37]
> I can't even turn it around  on my wrist , is this mean that it's too snugg?



Is there a Cartier store nearby where you could try the 17 to be sure it is in fact best?  

Also, I bet if you spoke with the seller and explained you want to order _from them _ an additional bracelet in rose gold but want to first get the right size for the yellow gold bracelet which you tried on _only once_ and found to be too small, they might be enticed to replace the size 16 with a 17 so they can get your future sale. 

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Caz71

DesignerNewbie said:


> I'm pretty sure Aussie prices did not go down. It's already a good deal compared to the US/Europe due to currency conversion.



The website prices look the same..&#128514;


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Caz71 said:


> The website prices look the same..&#128514;



Yup - for example the one diamond cuff is AUD$6450 and costs USD$5300 in the US, which converts to around AUD$7060. Plus if you happen to be travelling in the next two months you can claim 10% GST off it as well, making it AUD$5864 (ie USD$4398). Bargain!


----------



## gagabag

DesignerNewbie said:


> Yup - for example the one diamond cuff is AUD$6450 and costs USD$5300 in the US, which converts to around AUD$7060. Plus if you happen to be travelling in the next two months you can claim 10% GST off it as well, making it AUD$5864 (ie USD$4398). Bargain!




Won't you have to pay the duty back when you return to Aus?


----------



## DesignerNewbie

gagabag said:


> Won't you have to pay the duty back when you return to Aus?



Possibly...


----------



## jenna_foo

Quick question for LOVE owners. I guess I didn't notice this over my excitement, but does every bracelet have this little gap between the two halves? I checked, and it's not loose. Both sides have it though. I just want to make sure it's the norm.


----------



## 4LV

jenna_foo said:


> Quick question for LOVE owners. I guess I didn't notice this over my excitement, but does every bracelet have this little gap between the two halves? I checked, and it's not loose. Both sides have it though. I just want to make sure it's the norm.
> View attachment 2970908



It is normal. That is how the new screw system looks. HTH


----------



## spoiledwify

"MJ"
So the size 17 look and feel more comfortable? Do you mind if you can post the photo?

123Isabella

Yes there is in down town San Francisco ,  I'll  try to call them this morning and yes I was planning to get their rose gold too on that same size it's good thing I decided to wait for the yellow to come in first , or else I'm killing myself  already . I guess this is a lesson for me that try and try and try first before buying [emoji16] thanks for the advice. Cross finger that they will allowed that


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Won't you have to pay the duty back when you return to Aus?



I didn't, I just didn't declare it, I was wearing the bracelet so I took the chance.


----------



## 123Isabella

spoiledwify said:


> "MJ"
> . I guess this is a lesson for me that try and try and try first before buying [emoji16] thanks for the advice. Cross finger that they will allowed that



It's a lesson for me too!  I was considering ordering the size 19 without trying it on but I will wait now until I can try it on in person.   One thing..I'd recommend phoning the seller as soon as possible.  You can always change your mind and keep the 16, but I think the less time that passes the better.


----------



## spoiledwify

123Isabella said:


> It's a lesson for me too!  I was considering ordering the size 19 without trying it on but I will wait now until I can try it on in person.   One thing..I'd recommend phoning the seller as soon as possible.  You can always change your mind and keep the 16, but I think the less time that passes the better.




I called the seller and they are willing to exchange it for 17 whewww!!! What a relieve and I'm heading to Cartier store today to make sure my size lol!!!


----------



## spoiledwify

Tnt


----------



## 4LV

spoiledwify said:


> I called the seller and they are willing to exchange it for 17 whewww!!! What a relieve and I'm heading to Cartier store today to make sure my size lol!!!



That's great! Hope you find your correct size and enjoy your LOVE.


----------



## *MJ*

spoiledwify said:


> I called the seller and they are willing to exchange it for 17 whewww!!! What a relieve and I'm heading to Cartier store today to make sure my size lol!!!



Congrats!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## *MJ*

spoiledwify said:


> "MJ"
> So the size 17 look and feel more comfortable? Do you mind if you can post the photo




Here are a few pics of my Pink Gold in size 17 [emoji175][emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## spoiledwify

*MJ* said:


> Congrats!!! So happy for you!!




Well , I wasn't able to go to the stores, I forgot I have doctor appt today [emoji36][emoji36] 
But anyway I'm happy that the seller send me the shipping label to return so I HOPE  the size 17 is the right size [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## spoiledwify

*MJ* said:


> Here are a few pics of my Pink Gold in size 17 [emoji175][emoji4][emoji254]
> View attachment 2971376




Mj
Thank you !!! I think the 17 will be the perfect fit .. You said that the 16 was too snugg on you like my mod? So how's the 17 fit? Comfortable ?


----------



## icydipndots

barbie444 said:


> Just picked up my Love bracelet yesterday at saks. I got an 18 and once I tried it on at home  it was way too snug especially because I eventually want to add a couple other Loves. I had it on for less than 20 minutes before taking it off and putting it back in the box. Anyway o went back to cartier today and the SA who sold it to me was off. I litterally got a 20 minute lecture from the SA about how they don't do exchanges and that the bracelet had been tried on and how I should keep the 18. I told no and the manager authorized the exchange. The SA eventually warmed up to me after I mentioned my desire to get a jus en clou ring in a month or two. But what a hassle it was. I love my Love!!


I honestly felt the whole buying experience with cartier was horrible.  The worst service I've ever experienced in my life.  They are snooty, and give you a hard time for exchanges.  I personally feel the no refunds policy is ridiculous too.  Although I do love my bracelet, shopping with cartier really put a bad taste in my mouth and really diminished my happiness with the bracelet itself.


----------



## *MJ*

spoiledwify said:


> Mj
> Thank you !!! I think the 17 will be the perfect fit .. You said that the 16 was too snugg on you like my mod? So how's the 17 fit? Comfortable ?



You're welcome dear!! Yes, based on your pic of how the 16 fit you (which is exactly how the 16 fit me) I believe the 17 will be perfect! 

I find the 17 to be super comfortable for everyday wear...It fits just right...it moves some, doesn't get caught on my wristbone, and it allows me to push it up my wrist a bit when I type on the keyboard.


----------



## spoiledwify

Then 17 is my size then , coz the 16 when I tried it in it caught my wristbone. And can't even turn around my wrist and it seems like it leaves mark on my skin . Anyway is that rose gold?  And I'm wondering too if it's better to buy from the. Store  my 2nd one? The seller will sell the pink gold 5750  new . I was calculating 6300 plus 580 tax


----------



## 123Isabella

spoiledwify said:


> I called the seller and they are willing to exchange it for 17 whewww!!! What a relieve and I'm heading to Cartier store today to make sure my size lol!!!



I'm so so happy for you!!!!  But do you think maybe, to be on the safe side, you should try the 17 before returning the 16?


----------



## barbie444

The sales associate who sold me the bracelet was lovely really took her time and showed me EVERYTHING I wanted to see. I left thrilled but when I tried the bracelet at home It was way too snug  and I wouldn't be able to add another love or JUC in the future, so I took it off after 20 Minutes and put back in the box, I called in the next morning and found out my SA wouldn't be in until later that day and since Cartier is an hour drive I asked to come earlier they said sure but they don't like doing exchanges and that they would have to ask for manager approval, and that the bracelet is supposed to fit snug. I was pretty peeved at lecture, Cartier made the bracelet but I am the one wearing and I want it looser. I asked if they had in a size 19 and she said yes but an exchange wasn't guaranteed. When I got there she told me the manager wasn't there and that I might have to come back another day but she was going to talk to the assistant manager. I told her I am going to Europe next week and by the time I am back i wont be out of the exchange period, she tried to convince me to keep the small size, after 20 minutes she came back and said would exchange it. I kept calm and was very polite but if she said she couldn't do the exchange my ***** switch would go on


icydipndots said:


> I honestly felt the whole buying experience with cartier was horrible.  The worst service I've ever experienced in my life.  They are snooty, and give you a hard time for exchanges.  I personally feel the no refunds policy is ridiculous too.  Although I do love my bracelet, shopping with cartier really put a bad taste in my mouth and really diminished my happiness with the bracelet itself.


----------



## spoiledwify

123Isabella said:


> I'm so so happy for you!!!!  But do you think maybe, to be on the safe side, you should try the 17 before returning the 16?




That's what I was my plan this morning to go to store but I wasn't able to do so , I think 17 will be better fit  according to MJ 
She had the same issue  when she got the 16 and upon seeing  her post photo it's looks much better has more room , BUT. Your right. I have to try it to be on the safe side , I'll try to go this weekend  and the important thing is the seller willing to take it back and credit  and buy the right size [emoji106][emoji106] but the problem is I have to pay 150$ more on the 17 , which is sucks, something to think about it , if I'll just go buy
 directly to the boutique.  But then I will have to pay more 800$ versus 150$ more 
on this site . So what's your input ladies ??


----------



## omniavincitamor

Love this picture (Me & DH)

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/cute pic_zpsurquondj.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## *MJ*

spoiledwify said:


> Then 17 is my size then , coz the 16 when I tried it in it caught my wristbone. And can't even turn around my wrist and it seems like it leaves mark on my skin . Anyway is that rose gold?  And I'm wondering too if it's better to buy from the. Store  my 2nd one? The seller will sell the pink gold 5750  new . I was calculating 6300 plus 580 tax




Yes sounds like 17 will be much better. Mine is Rose gold. [emoji4]

It's nice to have the experience of buying from the Cartier boutique, at least once. [emoji257]


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Oh i see. Thanks so much.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

I goy the yg plain love which is 7650, would love to travel but my visa restricts me from flying at the moment. Will have ro wait for our permenent residency. Huhu. Hopefully we will get the grant within 60days


----------



## 123Isabella

spoiledwify said:


> That's what I was my plan this morning to go to store but I wasn't able to do so , I think 17 will be better fit  according to MJ
> She had the same issue  when she got the 16 and upon seeing  her post photo it's looks much better has more room , BUT. Your right. I have to try it to be on the safe side , I'll try to go this weekend  and the important thing is the seller willing to take it back and credit  and buy the right size [emoji106][emoji106] but the problem is I have to pay 150$ more on the 17 , which is sucks, something to think about it , if I'll just go buy
> directly to the boutique.  But then I will have to pay more 800$ versus 150$ more
> on this site . So what's your input ladies ??



I've been reading that the price at some boutiques is negotiable.  Perhaps you can ask if they'd match the price of the online store.  I have a feeling it will work.


----------



## Rami00

hinnie said:


> Thank you I love it. I also got my mum a Trinity ring as well. I couldn't decide between a Love and a Juste Un Clou but the SA recommended to start with the LOVE as it is more versatile and classic.


 
awww that's so sweet!


----------



## Rami00

Bun said:


> Both my Rolex and love bracelet are pink gold.


 
How do you like it wearing love with rolex?  I am thinking of getting a tennis bracelet from Tiffany but wonder if it would be annoying to wear it with love.


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Looking too much like a bangle was one of my concerns; however, maybe because the bracelet is cut like a narrow oval, for lack of a better descriptive, is is never too wide.  Here are some pics (I tried to give you several different angles):


 
Baghagg is it a bracelet or a diamond bangle?


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> Baghagg is it a bracelet or a diamond bangle?



Hi Rami, it's a diamond tennis bracelet &#128142;&#128142;&#128142;


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Hi Rami, it's a diamond tennis bracelet &#128142;&#128142;&#128142;


 
thank you  I am considering a tennis bracelet. How do you like wearing it with love?


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> thank you  I am considering a tennis bracelet. How do you like wearing it with love?



_*Love*_ it ~ lol


all kidding aside, they're a perfect match...  I am 'on the fence' about getting a second Love to compliment it, b/c the diamond tennis bracelet looks great with one Love _only_...


----------



## phillj12

baghagg said:


> _*Love*_ it ~ lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all kidding aside, they're a perfect match...  I am 'on the fence' about getting a second Love to compliment it, b/c the diamond tennis bracelet looks great with one Love _only_...




Can you post a photo of your tennis bracelet with your love please?


----------



## baghagg

See my post of 4 /10, I think it's post # 2699


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> _*Love*_ it ~ lol
> 
> 
> all kidding aside, they're a perfect match...  I am 'on the fence' about getting a second Love to compliment it, b/c the diamond tennis bracelet looks great with one Love _only_...



Hmmm good point. I was thinking of a adding a white love with four diamonds. It would look too much? You got me thinking..

Are the diamonds scratching the bracelet or vice versa issue?


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> Hmmm good point. I was thinking of a adding a white love with four diamonds. It would look too much? You got me thinking..
> 
> Are the diamonds scratching the bracelet or vice versa issue?



Truth be told, I'm going to say that the _Love_ is not scratching the diamond tennis bracelet; the diamond tennis bracelet would most likely scratch the 18kt gold Love bracelet, but I don't wear them together by day when I'm banging into everything in sight lol.  I wear them together when I go out with dh, dd, or gf's, typically out to dinner, show, casino, etc.  They don't have enough time to kill each other, hahaha


----------



## phillj12

baghagg said:


> See my post of 4 /10, I think it's post # 2699




Thanks!! Just checked it out...GORGEOUS!


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Truth be told, I'm going to say that the _Love_ is not scratching the diamond tennis bracelet; the diamond tennis bracelet would most likely scratch the 18kt gold Love bracelet, but I don't wear them together by day when I'm banging into everything in sight lol.  I wear them together when I go out with dh, dd, or gf's, typically out to dinner, show, casino, etc.  They don't have enough time to kill each other, hahaha



LOL! You kill me. 

I need to sleep on the love or not to love ...  thank you!!


----------



## Dilostyle

barbie444 said:


> The sales associate who sold me the bracelet was lovely really took her time and showed me EVERYTHING I wanted to see. I left thrilled but when I tried the bracelet at home It was way too snug  and I wouldn't be able to add another love or JUC in the future, so I took it off after 20 Minutes and put back in the box, I called in the next morning and found out my SA wouldn't be in until later that day and since Cartier is an hour drive I asked to come earlier they said sure but they don't like doing exchanges and that they would have to ask for manager approval, and that the bracelet is supposed to fit snug. I was pretty peeved at lecture, Cartier made the bracelet but I am the one wearing and I want it looser. I asked if they had in a size 19 and she said yes but an exchange wasn't guaranteed. When I got there she told me the manager wasn't there and that I might have to come back another day but she was going to talk to the assistant manager. I told her I am going to Europe next week and by the time I am back i wont be out of the exchange period, she tried to convince me to keep the small size, after 20 minutes she came back and said would exchange it. I kept calm and was very polite but if she said she couldn't do the exchange my ***** switch would go on


I had the same sour experience.  The sale associate was snobby and acted like "you can't afford this so quit wasting my time"  she thawed out a little bit after I purchased it but If I could have gone somewhere else I would have.  Its such a shame when your spending that much money on a item and they rolling their eyes in their head.  I went same day to Tiffany's and the staff their were really friendly.  I was wearing regular summer street clothes, I thought that was why Cartier looked down on me but Tiffany's staff really made up for it.


----------



## jenna_foo

So...I've been wearing my love for just a about a week straight. Nonstop. And in the short week I've had it, I've managed to get quite a few scratches. How does one NOT go crazy with these scratches??? LOL


----------



## perleegirl

Just let it go! Let it go! It will get even more beautiful with Character marks. [emoji4]


----------



## jenna_foo

perleegirl said:


> Just let it go! Let it go! It will get even more beautiful with Character marks. [emoji4]




Thank you!! I needed that encouragement. There for a minute, I was teetering on taking it off. Thank you again!!


----------



## perleegirl

jenna_foo said:


> Thank you!! I needed that encouragement. There for a minute, I was teetering on taking it off. Thank you again!!




Oh no! Don't take it off! Too funny! When I first got mine I went to my local sporting goods store and bought a few packages of wrist sweat bands. I kept them everywhere, and wore one over my bracelet during any activity that I thought might cause injury. I even wore one when I went for manicures. That lasted about two weeks. I promise, soon you will stop analyzing every new scratch. Congrats & enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## kaz37

My bracelet is 10 years old. I have taken it off once when I had surgery to my hand but I think it looks as good today as on the day I got it!


"][/URL]


----------



## jamessmith129

Hey everyone, new to the forum here. Obsessed with Cartier!!! Planning to get one and doing some research. I was wondering if you guys would be able to authenticate this cartier love bracelet, I thought the 750 and 18k looks a little too big. I know a filter was put on the picture so it might be harder but if you's take a look that'd be great.  Thank you!


----------



## erinrose

jamessmith129 said:


> Hey everyone, new to the forum here. Obsessed with Cartier!!! Planning to get one and doing some research. I was wondering if you guys would be able to authenticate this cartier love bracelet, I thought the 750 and 18k looks a little too big. I know a filter was put on the picture so it might be harder but if you's take a look that'd be great.  Thank you!


You can post authentication questions in this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-or-seller-30027.html


----------



## JOJA

jamessmith129 said:


> Hey everyone, new to the forum here. Obsessed with Cartier!!! Planning to get one and doing some research. I was wondering if you guys would be able to authenticate this cartier love bracelet, I thought the 750 and 18k looks a little too big. I know a filter was put on the picture so it might be harder but if you's take a look that'd be great.  Thank you!




Mine doesn't have the same order ~ Cartier is not first.  I purchased mine 2 years ago from a boutique.


----------



## Rami00

jenna_foo said:


> So...I've been wearing my love for just a about a week straight. Nonstop. And in the short week I've had it, I've managed to get quite a few scratches. How does one NOT go crazy with these scratches??? LOL


 
haha! I know what you mean. I was able to get few on my first week too. It really hurt the first time..and now it's like whatever. Added the second one ...means more scratches...I don't care. lol


----------



## arwen

Oh wow...I just got my 1st Love. ...Feels a bit unreal.....


----------



## Caz71

arwen said:


> Oh wow...I just got my 1st Love. ...Feels a bit unreal.....



Congrats! What one did u get.


----------



## arwen

Caz71 said:


> Congrats! What one did u get.



Thank you! The pink gold plain one in 17.


----------



## Babsiegirl

arwen said:


> Oh wow...I just got my 1st Love. ...Feels a bit unreal.....




Are you going to do a reveal?


----------



## jamessmith129

JOJA said:


> Mine doesn't have the same order ~ Cartier is not first.  I purchased mine 2 years ago from a boutique.



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

arwen said:


> Oh wow...I just got my 1st Love. ...Feels a bit unreal.....



Congrats!!


----------



## Rami00

arwen said:


> Oh wow...I just got my 1st Love. ...Feels a bit unreal.....



Congrats!


----------



## Lots love

perleegirl said:


> Oh no! Don't take it off! Too funny! When I first got mine I went to my local sporting goods store and bought a few packages of wrist sweat bands. I kept them everywhere, and wore one over my bracelet during any activity that I thought might cause injury. I even wore one when I went for manicures. That lasted about two weeks. I promise, soon you will stop analyzing every new scratch. Congrats & enjoy. [emoji4]




Looks wonderful for ten years old. Thank you for sharing [emoji255] I hope mine looks that good in ten years [emoji257]


----------



## jeckic

kaz37 said:


> My bracelet is 10 years old. I have taken it off once when I had surgery to my hand but I think it looks as good today as on the day I got it!
> 
> 
> "][/URL]




what was the price 10 years ago?

I plan to take the love of pink gold bracelet.
Does anyone know whether when purchasing approve a discount or it is the price that is displayed on the site??
Shop in my city approves -5%, but this is not official Cartier store but multibrand


----------



## Hobbiezm

jeckic said:


> what was the price 10 years ago?
> 
> I plan to take the love of pink gold bracelet.
> Does anyone know whether when purchasing approve a discount or it is the price that is displayed on the site??
> Shop in my city approves -5%, but this is not official Cartier store but multibrand



Hi- just got my love bracket in Lisbon, price tomorrow is tagged at 6,200 EUR but got mine for 5,700 EUR as displayed on website along with 820 tax rebate. Plus champagne and advise from a wonderful sales associate by the name of Inis- what a wonderful experience!!


----------



## Nupz

Can anyone tell me here what's the best place to buy USA,UK or dubai.


----------



## Nupz

Can anyone here please suggest .from where I can get it cheaper USA,UK or dubai.gifted a Cartier love ring now,I want to have a bracelet to match &#128540;!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Hi, i just got my cartier love bracelet last week at cartier melbourne. I love it even if i had a bad experience from them. I made a reservation last jan 30 to order a size 20, i then paid the full pending amount last week. I was so happy and excited that i forgot to ask for my certificate. I just noticed it when i was about to take a photo of it for this forum  i remembered the SA telling me what is in the paperbag and remembered she didnt mention the certificate. So i called and said that i am very disappointed because i travelled all the way from mildura which is a 7hour drive to melbourne and i have a 8month old baby with me. My husband was really displeased because apart from the long travel, it was raining as well. I notified them that we were coming and to kindly prepare everthing so i am not sure why they still havent included the certificate. In addition, they didnt want to include the red hard cover of the certificate. They said that the love collection doesnt include one. So i then showed photos of people who has one. The guy from the boutique was insisting that i was wrong. My husband then spoke saying how disappointed we were and that we are paying a substantial amount and receiving poor service. The guy then went inside and got me one. Also, the lady That served me earlier who forgot the certificate kept on yawning when we were trying on the watch which was soooo rude. She didnt want ro give a pouch for the bracelet and saying they dont give them for the love bracelet. I said, i always see in forums and unboxong videos this pouch. Its a good thing though that I researched and have seen people getting these items, or else i would have gone home without a pouch, certificate and the hard cover. These inclusions may just be little things, but the way they served me is so unprofessional. I am getting the love ring next week, i am bot sure though if i will just order online or order in sydney or show up in melbourne boutique. Cartier increased today by 10%, sad I should have gotton the ring last week. But i am inlove with my bracelet and no SA can intimidate and make me not purchase again.


----------



## Caz71

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, i just got my cartier love bracelet last week at cartier melbourne. I love it even if i had a bad experience from them. I made a reservation last jan 30 to order a size 20, i then paid the full pending amount last week. I was so happy and excited that i forgot to ask for my certificate. I just noticed it when i was about to take a photo of it for this forum  i remembered the SA telling me what is in the paperbag and remembered she didnt mention the certificate. So i called and said that i am very disappointed because i travelled all the way from mildura which is a 7hour drive to melbourne and i have a 8month old baby with me. My husband was really displeased because apart from the long travel, it was raining as well. I notified them that we were coming and to kindly prepare everthing so i am not sure why they still havent included the certificate. In addition, they didnt want to include the red hard cover of the certificate. They said that the love collection doesnt include one. So i then showed photos of people who has one. The guy from the boutique was insisting that i was wrong. My husband then spoke saying how disappointed we were and that we are paying a substantial amount and receiving poor service. The guy then went inside and got me one. Also, the lady That served me earlier who forgot the certificate kept on yawning when we were trying on the watch which was soooo rude. She didnt want ro give a pouch for the bracelet and saying they dont give them for the love bracelet. I said, i always see in forums and unboxong videos this pouch. Its a good thing though that I researched and have seen people getting these items, or else i would have gone home without a pouch, certificate and the hard cover. These inclusions may just be little things, but the way they served me is so unprofessional. I am getting the love ring next week, i am bot sure though if i will just order online or order in sydney or show up in melbourne boutique. Cartier increased today by 10%, sad I should have gotton the ring last week. But i am inlove with my bracelet and no SA can intimidate and make me not purchase again.



Looks beautiful. .ye didn't think the SA was that professional when I tried the cuffs. It was a guy. Ill check the site for the increases yikes... still have my cuff on layby in Melbourne.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Caz71 said:


> Looks beautiful. .ye didn't think the SA was that professional when I tried the cuffs. It was a guy. Ill check the site for the increases yikes... still have my cuff on layby in Melbourne.


Thank you  hope to see a photo of your cuff here soon


----------



## Caz71

Katcarlokimason said:


> Thank you  hope to see a photo of your cuff here soon



Ok I checked site.  Cuff gone  up 500 bucks. Blimey!!! I sure will!! Have till June as long as we paying every week. Havent heard from them since January. ..


----------



## jenna_foo

From my past experiences, I have received  hardcovers for my certificates for everything BUT my Love bracelet. My certificate for my Love bracelet was included in a paper envelope with the Love logo printed on it. Also, I did inquire about a pouch. I was given one, but my SA did tell me they were meant for watches. 
Glad you got your certificates and extras. I think that a few things that we come to expect aren't always included with our purchases, but they sure are nice when provided. 



Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, i just got my cartier love bracelet last week at cartier melbourne. I love it even if i had a bad experience from them. I made a reservation last jan 30 to order a size 20, i then paid the full pending amount last week. I was so happy and excited that i forgot to ask for my certificate. I just noticed it when i was about to take a photo of it for this forum  i remembered the SA telling me what is in the paperbag and remembered she didnt mention the certificate. So i called and said that i am very disappointed because i travelled all the way from mildura which is a 7hour drive to melbourne and i have a 8month old baby with me. My husband was really displeased because apart from the long travel, it was raining as well. I notified them that we were coming and to kindly prepare everthing so i am not sure why they still havent included the certificate. In addition, they didnt want to include the red hard cover of the certificate. They said that the love collection doesnt include one. So i then showed photos of people who has one. The guy from the boutique was insisting that i was wrong. My husband then spoke saying how disappointed we were and that we are paying a substantial amount and receiving poor service. The guy then went inside and got me one. Also, the lady That served me earlier who forgot the certificate kept on yawning when we were trying on the watch which was soooo rude. She didnt want ro give a pouch for the bracelet and saying they dont give them for the love bracelet. I said, i always see in forums and unboxong videos this pouch. Its a good thing though that I researched and have seen people getting these items, or else i would have gone home without a pouch, certificate and the hard cover. These inclusions may just be little things, but the way they served me is so unprofessional. I am getting the love ring next week, i am bot sure though if i will just order online or order in sydney or show up in melbourne boutique. Cartier increased today by 10%, sad I should have gotton the ring last week. But i am inlove with my bracelet and no SA can intimidate and make me not purchase again.


----------



## Caz71

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, i just got my cartier love bracelet last week at cartier melbourne. I love it even if i had a bad experience from them. I made a reservation last jan 30 to order a size 20, i then paid the full pending amount last week. I was so happy and excited that i forgot to ask for my certificate. I just noticed it when i was about to take a photo of it for this forum  i remembered the SA telling me what is in the paperbag and remembered she didnt mention the certificate. So i called and said that i am very disappointed because i travelled all the way from mildura which is a 7hour drive to melbourne and i have a 8month old baby with me. My husband was really displeased because apart from the long travel, it was raining as well. I notified them that we were coming and to kindly prepare everthing so i am not sure why they still havent included the certificate. In addition, they didnt want to include the red hard cover of the certificate. They said that the love collection doesnt include one. So i then showed photos of people who has one. The guy from the boutique was insisting that i was wrong. My husband then spoke saying how disappointed we were and that we are paying a substantial amount and receiving poor service. The guy then went inside and got me one. Also, the lady That served me earlier who forgot the certificate kept on yawning when we were trying on the watch which was soooo rude. She didnt want ro give a pouch for the bracelet and saying they dont give them for the love bracelet. I said, i always see in forums and unboxong videos this pouch. Its a good thing though that I researched and have seen people getting these items, or else i would have gone home without a pouch, certificate and the hard cover. These inclusions may just be little things, but the way they served me is so unprofessional. I am getting the love ring next week, i am bot sure though if i will just order online or order in sydney or show up in melbourne boutique. Cartier increased today by 10%, sad I should have gotton the ring last week. But i am inlove with my bracelet and no SA can intimidate and make me not purchase again.



Wonder if u the only girl in Mildura with a Love!!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

jenna_foo said:


> From my past experiences, I have received  hardcovers for my certificates for everything BUT my Love bracelet. My certificate for my Love bracelet was included in a paper envelope with the Love logo printed on it. Also, I did inquire about a pouch. I was given one, but my SA did tell me they were meant for watches.
> Glad you got your certificates and extras. I think that a few things that we come to expect aren't always included with our purchases, but they sure are nice when provided.


Yes, i sure am grateful though that i got what i asked for. Just sad that i had to come back for it the next day. At least now, i can ask in advance just so they can be prepared.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Caz71 said:


> Wonder if u the only girl in Mildura with a Love!!


Oh i hope not. Id love to ask and share ideas on how to mix and match my cartier with other ladies. Just a though from  ladies here, the SA said that she discourages the love beside my rolex, i said ive seen from the forum that ladies do stack them together but she said the watch may scartch the bracelet and might loosen the screws, not fall off with the new system but may just looesen a bit.


----------



## Lots love

I think it's a headquarters knew about it .bad customer service that everybody got they might do something about it .so if people don't so-called headquarters nothing will be done about it .because you're paying a lot of money for their love bracelets .known for their service and that's on unacceptable associate service .so if people need to complain to headquarters about it .surprise you maybe get something for the inconvenience. I had wonderful service when I went to my boutique . I'm sorry everyone who didn't. Anyone remember pretty women I do . Do what Julie Roberts did to sales associate big mistake huge . Remember you wanted your special purchase of your love to be enjoys I not a hassle . You do get covers with every purchase of there Jewerly . Pouch is for watches so if you get one u are lucky I had to ask for mine .


----------



## Babsiegirl

I got my Love from the e-boutique and it came with a pouch and hard cover.


----------



## baghagg

Babsiegirl said:


> I got my Love from the e-boutique and it came with a pouch and hard cover.



I purchased my Love bracelet from Cartier inside Saks, NYC  and I received the pouch, hard cover and certificate.  To think I was pissed that I did not receive a polishing cloth...  These SA's have some chutzpah!!!


----------



## chris_sd

baghagg said:


> I purchased my Love bracelet from Cartier inside Saks, NYC  and I received the pouch, hard cover and certificate.  To think I was pissed that I did not receive a polishing cloth...  These SA's have some chutzpah!!!



Didn't they give you the cleaning kit? If you buy bracelet in boutique, they offer you it as well, lol


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Babsiegirl said:


> I got my Love from the e-boutique and it came with a pouch and hard cover.



Oh i see. Im confused on whether they really do supply these inclusions. I actually called sydney boutique and they said they supply them but when i told this to the guy from cartier melbourne they still insisted that they dont.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

I wanted to ask about the cleaning kit but my husband was already rushing out because.he.was so disappointed with their service. It was so hard to get the certificate, it might take forever if i asked for the cleaning kit. Sad that  it was not a pleasant  first cartier purchase.


----------



## tutushopper

baghagg said:


> I purchased my Love bracelet from Cartier inside Saks, NYC  and I received the pouch, hard cover and certificate.  To think I was pissed that I did not receive a polishing cloth...  These SA's have some chutzpah!!!



I never got a polishing cloth...I'll have to try to remember to tell my SA that I need one of those (my third purchase with that boutique and 2nd with this SA so far this year).  Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Lots love

Katcarlokimason said:


> I wanted to ask about the cleaning kit but my husband was already rushing out because.he.was so disappointed with their service. It was so hard to get the certificate, it might take forever if i asked for the cleaning kit. Sad that  it was not a pleasant  first cartier purchase.




Cleaning kit is for watches not for the loves . I asked about them too and that's what I was told. But if you ask I would think they would give u one


----------



## Bother Free

Katcarlokimason said:


> I wanted to ask about the cleaning kit but my husband was already rushing out because.he.was so disappointed with their service. It was so hard to get the certificate, it might take forever if i asked for the cleaning kit. Sad that  it was not a pleasant  first cartier purchase.



I purchased everything at a Cartier boutique. 

For my PG and YG 4 diamonds Love bracelets, my SA gave me the certificates with hard covers, travel pouches and cleaning kits. I also received customer service survey emails  from Cartier. 

For my WG 4 diamonds Love bracelet (purchased on 4/17), my SA gave me the certificate with hard cover and the travel pouch. She said she will give me the cleaning kit when she receives it because Cartier changed the formula for the cleaning solution and she wants me to receive the new one. 

It really sucks that you had an unpleasant experience at a Cartier boutique  Excellent customer services definitely need to be consistent at the boutiques and online.


----------



## Lots love

[emoji171][emoji171]my dream collection of loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Lots love said:


> Cleaning kit is for watches not for the loves . I asked about them too and that's what I was told. But if you ask I would think they would give u one


Hi, i called the first lady that served me which was last jan30, which is so kind to me, just unfortunate that she wasnt there when i came to getbthe bracelet last week, anyway, she said she would give me if there will be a delivery soon. She said she havent got any for ages. Just sad.. I asked her to hopefully give me one on the ring im getting next week or on the next. Im really hoping all my requests will be delivered to me when i do the purchase.


----------



## Babsiegirl

When I made it into the boutique for a purchase, I had to ask for the cleaning kit.[emoji4]


----------



## Chanelconvert

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, i called the first lady that served me which was last jan30, which is so kind to me, just unfortunate that she wasnt there when i came to getbthe bracelet last week, anyway, she said she would give me if there will be a delivery soon. She said she havent got any for ages. Just sad.. I asked her to hopefully give me one on the ring im getting next week or on the next. Im really hoping all my requests will be delivered to me when i do the purchase.




Congratulations on your new bracelet! The last time I was there ( Melbourne), they didn't give me a cleaning kit and it was my fifth purchase. They also forgot to give me the certificate but I'm not going back for their mistake even I'm only 10 min. away, I just asked them to mail it to me.


----------



## arwen

I am surprised they forget something like  the certificate.
My SA carefully completed it, stressed how important it is and advised to keep it safe.

My SA gifted me a travel pouch for both my JUC ring which I got last year and my Love bracelet when I bought it this week without me asking for it.
He said I can come in anytime with questions, for help putting bracelet on or off and to have it cleaned.
He said cleaning is free and I get a coffee while waiting for it.
I really like all the SAs in my Boutique,  every visit was a nice and a pleasant experience.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

arwen said:


> I am surprised they forget something like  the certificate.
> My SA carefully completed it, stressed how important it is and advised to keep it safe.
> 
> My SA gifted me a travel pouch for both my JUC ring which I got last year and my Love bracelet when I bought it this week without me asking for it.
> He said I can come in anytime with questions, for help putting bracelet on or off and to have it cleaned.
> He said cleaning is free and I get a coffee while waiting for it.
> I really like all the SAs in my Boutique,  every visit was a nice and a pleasant experience.



Wow, what a pleasant experience. Hopefully on ny next purchase, id get that same warm service.


----------



## diamondsr4ever

My love open bangle size 16 in rg, now thinking whether I should buy the full bangle in yg next?


----------



## diamondsr4ever

My love open bangle size 16 in rg, now thinking whether I should buy the full bangle in yg next?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2982440


----------



## erinrose

diamondsr4ever said:


> My love open bangle size 16 in rg, now thinking whether I should buy the full bangle in yg next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982440


Beautiful! I think the open and full bracelets look amazing together!


----------



## Malgorzata

Hi, I wanted to share with you my beauties; two 18in 10 diamonds Cartier Love Bracelets in white and pink gold  In the pictures together with 6 diamonds white gold Love Ring and Bulgari Serpenti white gold full pave diamond double coil ring plus custom made platinum wedding band. Thanks to my generous hubby


----------



## Katcarlokimason

diamondsr4ever said:


> My love open bangle size 16 in rg, now thinking whether I should buy the full bangle in yg next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2982440



The ring and bracelet looks fabulous together. Oh now i really want the ring as well


----------



## pupee

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi, i just got my cartier love bracelet last week at cartier melbourne. I love it even if i had a bad experience from them. I made a reservation last jan 30 to order a size 20, i then paid the full pending amount last week. I was so happy and excited that i forgot to ask for my certificate. I just noticed it when i was about to take a photo of it for this forum  i remembered the SA telling me what is in the paperbag and remembered she didnt mention the certificate. So i called and said that i am very disappointed because i travelled all the way from mildura which is a 7hour drive to melbourne and i have a 8month old baby with me. My husband was really displeased because apart from the long travel, it was raining as well. I notified them that we were coming and to kindly prepare everthing so i am not sure why they still havent included the certificate. In addition, they didnt want to include the red hard cover of the certificate. They said that the love collection doesnt include one. So i then showed photos of people who has one. The guy from the boutique was insisting that i was wrong. My husband then spoke saying how disappointed we were and that we are paying a substantial amount and receiving poor service. The guy then went inside and got me one. Also, the lady That served me earlier who forgot the certificate kept on yawning when we were trying on the watch which was soooo rude. She didnt want ro give a pouch for the bracelet and saying they dont give them for the love bracelet. I said, i always see in forums and unboxong videos this pouch. Its a good thing though that I researched and have seen people getting these items, or else i would have gone home without a pouch, certificate and the hard cover. These inclusions may just be little things, but the way they served me is so unprofessional. I am getting the love ring next week, i am bot sure though if i will just order online or order in sydney or show up in melbourne boutique. Cartier increased today by 10%, sad I should have gotton the ring last week. But i am inlove with my bracelet and no SA can intimidate and make me not purchase again.



hi! im sorry for your bad experiences.

i would like to share the certificate cover part... i bought my love bracelet in Singapore as i am base here.. and it does not comes with the red cover for the cert. i was given the cleansing kit but no pouch... i did not know abt the pouch until i read in tpf that some SAs give them out.

then i went taipei for holiday and bought a love ring.... it came with a red cover for the cert.. so i ask my SA why didn't my love bracelet have the red cover? he explained that certain countries has different certificate for love bracelet/collection. if your certificate is showing "LOVE" collection etc etc it only has the envelope no red cover.

if your cert is normal without the love wordings... you will get the red cover. he mentioned that singapore, hong kong, australia and a few does not have the red cover for love collection.

i returned to Singapore and went to my SA to get the pouch from him. one for bracelet one for ring. he was happy to give, so i am happy too!

all these experiences issues are down to which SAs you went to.... some are good some are ok. same here in Singapore. when i feel that the SA is not sincere in serving me or i dont feel good with him/her.. i will not get from them. i will go to another boutique... my love bracelet was bought from a nice patient male SA who spents 2hrs with me... trying on n off giving me advices etc. so im happy 

hope this helps!


----------



## diamondsr4ever

Katcarlokimason said:


> The ring and bracelet looks fabulous together. Oh now i really want the ring as well




Thank you[emoji1]! Get the ring [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## diamondsr4ever

erinrose said:


> Beautiful! I think the open and full bracelets look amazing together!




Thank you! Hmm something to ponder about, hope hk doesn't increase its prices as I hope to buy the full bangle there end of the year [emoji12]


----------



## cartier_love

Malgorzata said:


> Hi, I wanted to share with you my beauties; two 18in 10 diamonds Cartier Love Bracelets in white and pink gold  In the pictures together with 6 diamonds white gold Love Ring and Bulgari Serpenti white gold full pave diamond double coil ring plus custom made platinum wedding band. Thanks to my generous hubby


 
Beautiful, love the Loves and the rings.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

pupee said:


> hi! im sorry for your bad experiences.
> 
> i would like to share the certificate cover part... i bought my love bracelet in Singapore as i am base here.. and it does not comes with the red cover for the cert. i was given the cleansing kit but no pouch... i did not know abt the pouch until i read in tpf that some SAs give them out.
> 
> then i went taipei for holiday and bought a love ring.... it came with a red cover for the cert.. so i ask my SA why didn't my love bracelet have the red cover? he explained that certain countries has different certificate for love bracelet/collection. if your certificate is showing "LOVE" collection etc etc it only has the envelope no red cover.
> 
> if your cert is normal without the love wordings... you will get the red cover. he mentioned that singapore, hong kong, australia and a few does not have the red cover for love collection.
> 
> i returned to Singapore and went to my SA to get the pouch from him. one for bracelet one for ring. he was happy to give, so i am happy too!
> 
> all these experiences issues are down to which SAs you went to.... some are good some are ok. same here in Singapore. when i feel that the SA is not sincere in serving me or i dont feel good with him/her.. i will not get from them. i will go to another boutique... my love bracelet was bought from a nice patient male SA who spents 2hrs with me... trying on n off giving me advices etc. so im happy
> 
> hope this helps!



Hi. Thank you so much. That makes a lot of sense. I went to cartier website and made a complaint, they gave me a call two days after and they said that they will send me a cleaning kit. Crossing my fingers that I'll get them tom. Im really eyeing on the love ring but torn between that or the tennis bracelet. Also, i am dying everytime i see a scrarch on my love. I have a pretty bad one that i cant help but stare. Huhu. I switched my love from right to left (i am a right handed) hoping and praying that itll lessen the scratch. The minimal ones you cannot stop but the bad one i have wants me to have it buffed. I only purchased the love roughly two weeks ago though.


----------



## pupee

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hi. Thank you so much. That makes a lot of sense. I went to cartier website and made a complaint, they gave me a call two days after and they said that they will send me a cleaning kit. Crossing my fingers that I'll get them tom. Im really eyeing on the love ring but torn between that or the tennis bracelet. Also, i am dying everytime i see a scrarch on my love. I have a pretty bad one that i cant help but stare. Huhu. I switched my love from right to left (i am a right handed) hoping and praying that itll lessen the scratch. The minimal ones you cannot stop but the bad one i have wants me to have it buffed. I only purchased the love roughly two weeks ago though.



would love a tennis bracelet! tough choice 

its ok.. you will get used to the scratches soon. trust me... im the same in the beginning. dont waste $$ to have it buff.. it will get scratches again in no time. just wear with joy!

im a lefty, wearing my bracelet on my left... cos i wear my watch on my right.


----------



## haya_haya

Do u guys think a rose gold love bracelet would look good next to a gold Audemars watch. I am thinking of getting the rose gold but I want to make sure it won't limit me in the future when choosing a watch


----------



## haya_haya

sundaelove said:


> Morning! Ladies, what do you think of the stack?
> 
> Love with Diamonds or without?
> 
> I'm selling one off so am thinking which matches the juste more.


Is your love one rose gold ?


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

I have been wearing my YG for two weeks and I just looked closely at it earlier today and found scratches all over. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## jenna_foo

plzflyme2themoo said:


> View attachment 2985726
> 
> 
> I have been wearing my YG for two weeks and I just looked closely at it earlier today and found scratches all over. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




My RG is right about 2 weeks old as well, and has a lot of scratches already as well. Oh, and one really good ding. 
BUT - with encouragement and kind words from other forum members, I stopped worrying about it and fought the urge to take it off and box it away. 

Looks great on you BTW.


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

jenna_foo said:


> My RG is right about 2 weeks old as well, and has a lot of scratches already as well. Oh, and one really good ding.
> BUT - with encouragement and kind words from other forum members, I stopped worrying about it and fought the urge to take it off and box it away.
> 
> Looks great on you BTW.




Thank you for your kind words. I do most of the house shores myself so it's hard to avoid all those scratches. I'm very happy though. My husband got me this Love for my birthday and it's my tenth birthday that he's been with me.  [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji16]


----------



## ThisVNchick

I know this has been previously asked (from my research) but I just wanted to ask again because the Cartier site contradicts some of the things that have been said on here, or perhaps these stores (previously recommended) no longer carry jewelry. 

DH and I are going on a south carribbean cruise later this year. My brother said that jewelry is cheapest there and he wanted to get his gf a YG love bracelet. From my research, I see that some have recommended getting it in Aruba and St. Thomas. However, when I check Cartier to locate an authorized dealer, all of the results just show eyewear and watches, none show jewelry availability. 

I will be stopping in St. Thomas, Aruba, St. Kitts, and Curacao. If anyone has any information (store number or a sales associate) please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## phillj12

jenna_foo said:


> My RG is right about 2 weeks old as well, and has a lot of scratches already as well. Oh, and one really good ding.
> BUT - with encouragement and kind words from other forum members, I stopped worrying about it and fought the urge to take it off and box it away.
> 
> Looks great on you BTW.







plzflyme2themoo said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I do most of the house shores myself so it's hard to avoid all those scratches. I'm very happy though. My husband got me this Love for my birthday and it's my tenth birthday that he's been with me.  [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji16]




Really, don't worry about the dings and scratches...it's inevitable! I'm left handed and wear it in my left hand...so tons of scratches! Doesn't bother me anymore! I still love it...haven't taken it off since I got it 2.5 years ago! Enjoy your beautiful Love!


----------



## kikikaboom

Just a quick cutted picture from my instagram - Love bracelet, YG, 5550 (got it a few days before the price increase&#128513


----------



## Lots love

kikikaboom said:


> Just a quick cutted picture from my instagram - Love bracelet, YG, 5550 (got it a few days before the price increase[emoji16])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986605




Congratulations on your new love looks amazing on you [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kikikaboom

Thank you! I'll stack it with my Cartier Trinity (minty cord), some hippie-style cotton bracelets and maybe even with my Vita Fede Mini Titan bracelet in silver.

Ladies, do you think one should wear the Love bracelet next to an expensive watch? I have a Rolex Lady Datejust for daily wear...the SA at Cartier said I shouldn't, because the bracelet could bang against the crown...


----------



## LVoeletters

kikikaboom said:


> Thank you! I'll stack it with my Cartier Trinity (minty cord), some hippie-style cotton bracelets and maybe even with my Vita Fede Mini Titan bracelet in silver.
> 
> Ladies, do you think one should wear the Love bracelet next to an expensive watch? I have a Rolex Lady Datejust for daily wear...the SA at Cartier said I shouldn't, because the bracelet could bang against the crown...




Listen to her instead of making the mistake I did :/


----------



## kikikaboom

Oh no, what happened?:-/


----------



## MyDogTink

ThisVNchick said:


> I know this has been previously asked (from my research) but I just wanted to ask again because the Cartier site contradicts some of the things that have been said on here, or perhaps these stores (previously recommended) no longer carry jewelry.
> 
> DH and I are going on a south carribbean cruise later this year. My brother said that jewelry is cheapest there and he wanted to get his gf a YG love bracelet. From my research, I see that some have recommended getting it in Aruba and St. Thomas. However, when I check Cartier to locate an authorized dealer, all of the results just show eyewear and watches, none show jewelry availability.
> 
> I will be stopping in St. Thomas, Aruba, St. Kitts, and Curacao. If anyone has any information (store number or a sales associate) please let me know. Thanks!




I think Cartier in St. Thomas closed. I purchased a love cuff from St. Maarten and saved 3-5% plus tax. My CC charges me 3% for a foreign transaction fee so the boutique deducted that amount. I don't think you can exchange purchases from the Caribbean boutiques in the U.S. boutiques. Also, I found quantity and variety of sizes limited.


----------



## baghagg

ThisVNchick said:


> I know this has been previously asked (from my research) but I just wanted to ask again because the Cartier site contradicts some of the things that have been said on here, or perhaps these stores (previously recommended) no longer carry jewelry.
> 
> DH and I are going on a south carribbean cruise later this year. My brother said that jewelry is cheapest there and he wanted to get his gf a YG love bracelet. From my research, I see that some have recommended getting it in Aruba and St. Thomas. However, when I check Cartier to locate an authorized dealer, all of the results just show eyewear and watches, none show jewelry availability.
> 
> I will be stopping in St. Thomas, Aruba, St. Kitts, and Curacao. If anyone has any information (store number or a sales associate) please let me know. Thanks!



Some islands in the Caribbean have authorized dealers, where you will find Cartier jewelry, watches, etc (amongst other brands).  I know Bahamas is one of them.   I've been inside Cartier in Aruba, though it was several years ago...  St. Thomas had authorized dealers, hth


----------



## pinkprashu

Can someone tell me of this is authentic pleade. I won it bit want to be certain before making the payment.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/171774990369?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


----------



## tutushopper

kikikaboom said:


> Thank you! I'll stack it with my Cartier Trinity (minty cord), some hippie-style cotton bracelets and maybe even with my Vita Fede Mini Titan bracelet in silver.
> 
> Ladies, do you think one should wear the Love bracelet next to an expensive watch? I have a Rolex Lady Datejust for daily wear...the SA at Cartier said I shouldn't, because the bracelet could bang against the crown...



I've done this for many, many months at a time, and not had the watch damaged.  I'm waiting to hear what has happened with others doing this.


----------



## tutushopper

plzflyme2themoo said:


> View attachment 2985726
> 
> 
> I have been wearing my YG for two weeks and I just looked closely at it earlier today and found scratches all over. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


Stunning even with scratches...think of each one as one of life's experiences.  Congrats on your Love.  


kikikaboom said:


> Just a quick cutted picture from my instagram - Love bracelet, YG, 5550 (got it a few days before the price increase&#128513
> View attachment 2986605



Beautiful Love; congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

plzflyme2themoo said:


> View attachment 2985726
> 
> 
> I have been wearing my YG for two weeks and I just looked closely at it earlier today and found scratches all over. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



I know how you feel!  I've had my Love on for 4 years now, but in the beginning every time I'd get a scratch on it, I'd hear Sheryl Crow singing, "The first cut is the deepest!"


----------



## livethelake

kikikaboom said:


> Thank you! I'll stack it with my Cartier Trinity (minty cord), some hippie-style cotton bracelets and maybe even with my Vita Fede Mini Titan bracelet in silver.
> 
> Ladies, do you think one should wear the Love bracelet next to an expensive watch? I have a Rolex Lady Datejust for daily wear...the SA at Cartier said I shouldn't, because the bracelet could bang against the crown...



I wear mine next to my Rolex and it's fine.  (both the watch and the bracelet)
Scratches and dings are inevitable if you wear the bracelet.  So relax, accept that it will get scratched and dinged.  And enjoy enjoy wearing it!


----------



## kikikaboom

I do not mind scratches that much, I also put my luxury bags on my bike's carrier or wear them in the rain. That are just "life signs".

I was just terrified to damage my watch, but now I'll try it.
Thank you!


----------



## dmlkw0102

hey guys!!!

just wanted to share my newest purchase, made about a week ago! my new pave love! hanging out with his older siblings from the love collection, and a shamballa jewels diamond bracelet!


----------



## baghagg

dmlkw0102 said:


> hey guys!!!
> 
> just wanted to share my newest purchase, made about a week ago! my new pave love! hanging out with his older siblings from the love collection, and a shamballa jewels diamond bracelet!



Spectacular!  What a show-stopper!  It needs to be the 'star of the show' with just a sibling &#128519;


----------



## Rami00

dmlkw0102 said:


> hey guys!!!
> 
> just wanted to share my newest purchase, made about a week ago! my new pave love! hanging out with his older siblings from the love collection, and a shamballa jewels diamond bracelet!


 
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous


----------



## pinkprashu

pinkprashu said:


> Can someone tell me of this is authentic pleade. I won it bit want to be certain before making the payment.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171774990369?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


Can someone please take a look at this listing and tell me if you think this is authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171774990369?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The seller is offering a 45 day no questions asked refund if the item is found to fake. He said it was bought in 2012. 

Cartier bracelet owners please help me buy my first bracelet. Pretty please


----------



## KensingtonUK

pinkprashu said:


> Can someone please take a look at this listing and tell me if you think this is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171774990369?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> The seller is offering a 45 day no questions asked refund if the item is found to fake. He said it was bought in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier bracelet owners please help me buy my first bracelet. Pretty please




Wrong forum. Sorry


----------



## BagLdy003

Does anyone know of a reseller? Or know a reputable seller of pre loved bracelets? I'm looking for a pre loved love bracelet (17 in yellow gold). Thank you in advance I am total awe of these masterpieces!


----------



## SHHMOM

BagLdy003 said:


> Does anyone know of a reseller? Or know a reputable seller of pre loved bracelets? I'm looking for a pre loved love bracelet (17 in yellow gold). Thank you in advance I am total awe of these masterpieces!




I have seen them on fashionphile.


----------



## BagLdy003

SHHMOM said:


> I have seen them on fashionphile.


Thank you!! I appreciate the help! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## SHHMOM

BagLdy003 said:


> Thank you!! I appreciate the help! &#55357;&#56841;




Your welcome.


----------



## spoiledwify

Can somebody. Tell me is this right?
Not sure if I should post this here
Too many serial number [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## tutushopper

dmlkw0102 said:


> hey guys!!!
> 
> just wanted to share my newest purchase, made about a week ago! my new pave love! hanging out with his older siblings from the love collection, and a shamballa jewels diamond bracelet!



Wow, that's blingfantastic!


----------



## purseinsanity

dmlkw0102 said:


> hey guys!!!
> 
> just wanted to share my newest purchase, made about a week ago! my new pave love! hanging out with his older siblings from the love collection, and a shamballa jewels diamond bracelet!



Congrats!  It's beautiful on you!  This one is probably my favorite, and I just got one too.  Absolutely love it!


----------



## purseinsanity

BagLdy003 said:


> Does anyone know of a reseller? Or know a reputable seller of pre loved bracelets? I'm looking for a pre loved love bracelet (17 in yellow gold). Thank you in advance I am total awe of these masterpieces!



You can try annsfabulousfinds.  They're recommended on tPF, and I've seen Loves on there.  Luxuryexchange.com has them too.  I'd get them authenticated first though regardless of which reseller you use.


----------



## kikikaboom

Vestiaire Collective also has some pre-owned.


----------



## BagLdy003

Thank you!


----------



## erinrose

dmlkw0102 said:


> hey guys!!!
> 
> just wanted to share my newest purchase, made about a week ago! my new pave love! hanging out with his older siblings from the love collection, and a shamballa jewels diamond bracelet!


Beautiful!


----------



## charismaticxoxo

Does anyone know if I can wear the bracelet when I claim VAT for it in the EU? I don't want to carry it in the box and would much prefer to wear after purchase!


----------



## Lots love

purseinsanity said:


> You can try annsfabulousfinds.  They're recommended on tPF, and I've seen Loves on there.  Luxuryexchange.com has them too.  I'd get them authenticated first though regardless of which reseller you use.




Thank you so much for posting this information very helpful


----------



## Chanelconvert

charismaticxoxo said:


> Does anyone know if I can wear the bracelet when I claim VAT for it in the EU? I don't want to carry it in the box and would much prefer to wear after purchase!




No you can't. It has to be in its original packaging.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi- I recently bought my love bracelet and misplaced the original screwdriver. The boutique gave me a replacement in a red pouch but I noticed it didn't have the cartier logo on the screwdriver. Can anyone let me know if the original or replacement has logo? I felt my replacement didn't look like the original but I could be mistaken.

Thanks!


----------



## freshie2096

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi- I recently bought my love bracelet and misplaced the original screwdriver. The boutique gave me a replacement in a red pouch but I noticed it didn't have the cartier logo on the screwdriver. Can anyone let me know if the original or replacement has logo? I felt my replacement didn't look like the original but I could be mistaken.
> 
> Thanks!


Just checked mine, it does not have Cartier logo on the screw driver. Hope this helps.


----------



## SHHMOM

Just double checking size 16 is the smallest right?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

SHHMOM said:


> Just double checking size 16 is the smallest right?



Yes, size 15 is special order.


----------



## Hobbiezm

freshie2096 said:


> Just checked mine, it does not have Cartier logo on the screw driver. Hope this helps.



Thanks! I appreciate your input. I was starting to feel paranoid


----------



## lanasyogamama

Happy 6th birthday to my love bracelet!


----------



## marwaaa

I'm curious, do you ladies (and gents) wear your love fitted or loose?


----------



## morc324

Fitted!


----------



## tutushopper

marwaaa said:


> I'm curious, do you ladies (and gents) wear your love fitted or loose?



My first I wore fitted, but my latest is a size up and quite loose. I decided it was more versatile that way, plus I just like the feel of a looser bracelet. My JUC is sized the same way, and I love it.


----------



## baghagg

tutushopper said:


> my first i wore fitted, but my latest is a size up and quite loose. I decided it was more versatile that way, plus i just like the feel of a looser bracelet. My juc is sized the same way, and i love it.



+1


----------



## LVjudy

I'm finally in!!! After leaving multiple Chanel boutiques in Paris disappointed & again in Rome, decided to cheer myself up with something I've always wanted. Cartier Love in RG. I simply adore her...


----------



## SHHMOM

LVjudy said:


> I'm finally in!!! After leaving multiple Chanel boutiques in Paris disappointed & again in Rome, decided to cheer myself up with something I've always wanted. Cartier Love in RG. I simply adore her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994239




[emoji6]


----------



## tutushopper

LVjudy said:


> I'm finally in!!! After leaving multiple Chanel boutiques in Paris disappointed & again in Rome, decided to cheer myself up with something I've always wanted. Cartier Love in RG. I simply adore her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994239



Congrats on your stunning new Love!


----------



## dmlkw0102

marwaaa said:


> I'm curious, do you ladies (and gents) wear your love fitted or loose?



im a guy, and my first(a white gold cuff) was a little loose! my latest, a white gold pave love, i got it in a size smaller, hence its more fitted, but mainly its because the next size up would have cost me a couple of grand more! since i was okay with a more fitted feel, i decided to save the extra money and go for a size smaller! heh


----------



## Lots love

LVjudy said:


> I'm finally in!!! After leaving multiple Chanel boutiques in Paris disappointed & again in Rome, decided to cheer myself up with something I've always wanted. Cartier Love in RG. I simply adore her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994239




Congratulations looks so beautiful plus scenery evens makes it more beautiful


----------



## Branforddiemaus

LVjudy said:


> I'm finally in!!! After leaving multiple Chanel boutiques in Paris disappointed & again in Rome, decided to cheer myself up with something I've always wanted. Cartier Love in RG. I simply adore her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994239




So beautiful! Big congrats! It looks so great on you! Damn you make me want one so bad.[emoji7] It's definitely on my wish list now! [emoji13]


----------



## auth888

Hi whats the size of your wrist?


----------



## baghagg

LVjudy said:


> I'm finally in!!! After leaving multiple Chanel boutiques in Paris disappointed & again in Rome, decided to cheer myself up with something I've always wanted. Cartier Love in RG. I simply adore her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994239



What a great idea!  Looks gorgeous on you, congratulations!


----------



## baghagg

dmlkw0102 said:


> im a guy, and my first(a white gold cuff) was a little loose! my latest, a white gold pave love, i got it in a size smaller, hence its more fitted, but mainly its because the next size up would have cost me a couple of grand more! since i was okay with a more fitted feel, i decided to save the extra money and go for a size smaller! heh



Can we get a modeling shot?  PS. Congratulations on such a unique piece!


----------



## Chanellover12

Hi i was wondering if anyone knows the prices for cartier love bracelets and rings are in paris? Because I will be going soon and want to take advantage of the Vat


----------



## auth888

My wrist is 16.5cm. Torn between size 16 or 17 in love bracelet. Pls help thank u


----------



## baghagg

auth888 said:


> My wrist is 16.5cm. Torn between size 16 or 17 in love bracelet. Pls help thank u



If your wrist is 16.5, the size 16 won't fit.


----------



## auth888

spoiledwify said:


> Hi everybody  I'm mix emotion[emoji26][emoji17][emoji21][emoji30][emoji37][emoji30] right now , I'm not sure if I'm happy or feeling that I made a big mistake ... As you see I was so excited to get my first love  bracelet  been postponing  , debating getting it for 2 years now .  And finally I plunge in didn't buy it from the Cartier boutique but instead I bought to one of the online site that carrys  luxury items , just looking on members love , sizes , I thought since I'm
> Asian petite and has petite wrist ( I thought. Mine is [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) decided to get the 16 without trying on . Mine arrived this afternoon very excited , when I open the box to my dismay and wondered if I order the right size ?[emoji16][emoji16] when I saw it  my first impression did I just I ordered a children size bracelet[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. And now I'm not sure now if it's love at first sight. Or dismay at first sight[emoji31][emoji31]??
> Plssss tell me I made or didn't make  a mistake on the size. And problem is this is a final sale  on this [emoji30][emoji30] here's the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970637
> View attachment 2970638
> View attachment 2970639



Hi i was thinking of Getting 16. May i know the size of your wrist?


----------



## spoiledwify

If your wrist is 16.5 16 will be too small , my wrist measures 15.3/4?  And the 16 is too snugg , so I'm waiting  for my 17 hopefully it will be perfect


----------



## Maria805

Hey guys so i have wanted a love for like ever, but i am so undecided between a cuff and bracelet, because i have a little one so i have to remove my jewlery(except diamond tennis bracelet) to give her a bath. I dont want to strach her, but for some reason my bracelet works fine. I am planning to have more kids. Is the cuff comfortable? Does it dig into your wrists?  I just loooooveeee the look of the bracelet. Any opinions?


----------



## erinrose

auth888 said:


> My wrist is 16.5cm. Torn between size 16 or 17 in love bracelet. Pls help thank u


 
If your wrist measures 16,5 cm and the bracelet measures 16 cm why would you think you can wear the 16? The bracelet would be smaller then your wrist?


----------



## erinrose

Maria805 said:


> Hey guys so i have wanted a love for like ever, but i am so undecided between a cuff and bracelet, because i have a little one so i have to remove my jewlery(except diamond tennis bracelet) to give her a bath. I dont want to strach her, but for some reason my bracelet works fine. I am planning to have more kids. Is the cuff comfortable? Does it dig into your wrists?  I just loooooveeee the look of the bracelet. Any opinions?


I have the cuff and really enjoy it, I like having the option of switching wrists and taking it off when I don´t feel like wearing it. I find it really comfortable, does not dig into my wrist at all. However some people do feel it is uncomfortable on them so it seems to vary for different people. If you ahve the option definitely try both the cuff and the full bracelet on and see which one you prefer! Good luck!


----------



## Maria805

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Feeling a bit under the weather today, but my new Rg love is cheering me up!  ( Size 16 on a 15cm wrist.) I have a love cuff as well.  The full bangle is more comfy to wear 24/7.  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## baghagg

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Feeling a bit under the weather today, but my new Rg love is cheering me up!  ( Size 16 on a 15cm wrist.) I have a love cuff as well.  The full bangle is more comfy to wear 24/7.  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997275



Very beautiful, love RG, enjoy


----------



## tutushopper

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Feeling a bit under the weather today, but my new Rg love is cheering me up!  ( Size 16 on a 15cm wrist.) I have a love cuff as well.  The full bangle is more comfy to wear 24/7.  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997275



Ahhh so so pretty on you; congrats!  Hope this makes you feel better fast!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

baghagg said:


> Very beautiful, love RG, enjoy




Thank you, baghagg!  I really enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

tutushopper said:


> Ahhh so so pretty on you; congrats!  Hope this makes you feel better fast!




Thank you for your sweet comment, tutu!


----------



## erinrose

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Feeling a bit under the weather today, but my new Rg love is cheering me up!  ( Size 16 on a 15cm wrist.) I have a love cuff as well.  The full bangle is more comfy to wear 24/7.  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997275


Beautiful, looks amazing on you!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Hello, i have a 8 1/2 month old baby and i constantly cuddle and carry him and everything is fine. I am right handed and i wear my bracelet on my left wrist, it doesn't bother me at all nor my son  I wore my love on my right the first two weeks and everything is fine as well. I love my bracelet so so much and i love that it doesn't harm baby


----------



## Katcarlokimason

By the way, my wrist is 18cm and the bracelet I got is 20cm


----------



## dmlkw0102

baghagg said:


> Can we get a modeling shot?  PS. Congratulations on such a unique piece!



sorry for the delayed reply!! here is my 17cm pave, with my 18cm cuff! sorry for the rough shots heh.


----------



## baghagg

dmlkw0102 said:


> sorry for the delayed reply!! here is my 17cm pave, with my 18cm cuff! sorry for the rough shots heh.



Amazing; that pave is TDF !!!  They look spectacular on you!!!

Do you have any issues with the two different sizes bracelets?


----------



## pereisu

Hi Everyone! I would love some opinions.  I just purchased a YG Love ring on Ebay to match my YG bracelet but I think it looks a bit pinkish, like it may be a faded RG rather than YG but it's so subtle that I may be wrong in this.  Would love some opinions, below are the pictures.


----------



## baghagg

pereisu said:


> Hi Everyone! I would love some opinions.  I just purchased a YG Love ring on Ebay to match my YG bracelet but I think it looks a bit pinkish, like it may be a faded RG rather than YG but it's so subtle that I may be wrong in this.  Would love some opinions, below are the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998329
> View attachment 2998331



I wish I could help; I have a rose gold love bracelet, but it's newish...  It's hard to say from the pics.  Why not bring it to a jeweler and ask their  expert opinion?


----------



## pereisu

baghagg said:


> I wish I could help; I have a rose gold love bracelet, but it's newish...  It's hard to say from the pics.  Why not being it to a jeweler and ask their  expert opinion?




That's good advice, I may do that thanks! Does your bracelet look really pink and easily distinguishable from yg?


----------



## baghagg

pereisu said:


> That's good advice, I may do that thanks! Does your bracelet look really pink and easily distinguishable from yg?



No, actually. Cartier rose gold is notoriously not as 'rosie' add VCA or Rolex, for example.  Most of us wish it were a deeper hue of rose gold.  Only sitting next to yellow gold is it distinguishable in photos


----------



## baghagg

^^^ This is my rose gold Love


----------



## pereisu

baghagg said:


> ^^^ This is my rose gold Love




It's hard to distinguish the difference in indoor lighting.  Outside it is more obvious I think, right?


----------



## baghagg

pereisu said:


> It's hard to distinguish the difference in indoor lighting.  Outside it is more obvious I think, right?



Yes, that's a great idea..  Go outdoors with the pink gold ring and a yellow gold jewelry piece and compare.  Take pics if necessary


----------



## Vvicky

It looks stunning!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## auth888

Bun said:


> My birthday present...rg size16. Love it!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Whats ur wrist size?


----------



## Serva1

That is a lot of bling[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Absolutely gorgeous, congrats dmlkw  [emoji1]


----------



## dmlkw0102

baghagg said:


> Amazing; that pave is TDF !!!  They look spectacular on you!!!
> 
> Do you have any issues with the two different sizes bracelets?



thanks a lot for the compliment!!heh hmm nope so far no issues!but then again, i only wear them when I'm out, they come off when I'm at home, so maybe i don't wear them for long enough periods of time to notice any issues!


----------



## dmlkw0102

Serva1 said:


> That is a lot of bling[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Absolutely gorgeous, congrats dmlkw  [emoji1]



hehe thank you so much!!


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

dmlkw0102 said:


> hehe thank you so much!!


Yes. It looks great either way! Nice job.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Hello, i have a question. I gave birth 8months ago, I just purchased a love bracelet and i measure 18cm around my wrist, i got a size 20 love, now im loosing a bit of weight and the bracelet seems.to be loose than i originally wanted it to be. Does anybody have the same scenario? Did you regret getting a bigger bracelet? I love it now, i am just scared it will be too loose when i loose more weight. the bracelet turns around on my wrist smoothly i dont really want it to be too loose. By the way i gained approximately 70pounds and i am loosing it little by little.


----------



## spoiledwify

pereisu said:


> Hi Everyone! I would love some opinions.  I just purchased a YG Love ring on Ebay to match my YG bracelet but I think it looks a bit pinkish, like it may be a faded RG rather than YG but it's so subtle that I may be wrong in this.  Would love some opinions, below are the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998329
> View attachment 2998331




Nice !! The ring look new  preloved? Anyway I think it look same with ur love


----------



## pereisu

spoiledwify said:


> Nice !! The ring look new  preloved? Anyway I think it look same with ur love




Thank you! The ring is preloved. I purchased it from a trusted Japanese seller on Ebay.


----------



## spoiledwify

If you wear size 17 love bracelet what size on the cuff and juc  you should get?


----------



## arwen

My Love is 17 and JUC would be size 16 for me.
The cuff I tried was also 17 I think. Not 100% sure anymore, could have also been 16.


----------



## Vvicky

My wrist is 16, sales assistant at Cartier recommended not less than 18, wondering if it's not too loose..


----------



## Lots love

Vvicky said:


> My wrist is 16, sales assistant at Cartier recommended not less than 18, wondering if it's not too loose..




If they recommend size 16 if you want it a little bit loose go with 17 don't don't go to 18 I found that myself noticed that if its on my smaller wrist they move alot together then the screws come loose but if I wear it in my bigger wrist more snug but comfortable did you try it in your other wrist everyone has one wrist that's bigger then the other good lucky I would go with what they suggest I did they are supposed to be snug but comfortable at the same time


----------



## Vvicky

Lots love, thank you for your advice!! Really? I had no idea that the wrists are a bit different&#128563; tried both sizes (17,18) on the same wrist and couldn't make up my mind..One was a bit snug and another one too loose. So pity they don't have 17.5, it would be just perfect&#128521; When I go next time to the shop will definitely try both wrists!


----------



## Lots love

Vvicky said:


> Lots love, thank you for your advice!! Really? I had no idea that the wrists are a bit different[emoji15] tried both sizes (17,18) on the same wrist and couldn't make up my mind..One was a bit snug and another one too loose. So pity they don't have 17.5, it would be just perfect[emoji6] When I go next time to the shop will definitely try both wrists!




No problem what size did they size you with if 16/17


----------



## Lots love

see this is my bigger wrist they still feel comfy the other hand they are lose an the screws come loose so I leaving them on my left I though I give u a pictures so u can see what they are supposed to look like on you I good this helps


----------



## Lots love

Here are pictures of famous people see how they look on them snug around the wrist yes both wrist or different sized depending on your dominant hand
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
b


----------



## erinrose

Cartier love with the H rivale double tour


----------



## sjunky13

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hello, i have a question. I gave birth 8months ago, I just purchased a love bracelet and i measure 18cm around my wrist, i got a size 20 love, now im loosing a bit of weight and the bracelet seems.to be loose than i originally wanted it to be. Does anybody have the same scenario? Did you regret getting a bigger bracelet? I love it now, i am just scared it will be too loose when i loose more weight. the bracelet turns around on my wrist smoothly i dont really want it to be too loose. By the way i gained approximately 70pounds and i am loosing it little by little.





YUP! I lost weight and it came off of my wrist and now my love is wayyy too big, it easily slips off and on. I put my JUC in front to keep it from flying off. 

I am going to wait to I lose a bit more and get a new love. I do love the fact I can slip it on and off and I am hoping to do this with a smaller size as well.

Maybe wait and see if it really bothers you, if it does sell and buy it again. LOL!


----------



## Vvicky

Lots love said:


> Here are pictures of famous people see how they look on them snug around the wrist yes both wrist or different sized depending on your dominant hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002630
> View attachment 3002632
> View attachment 3002634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002635



Thank you for the pictures!!&#128521;&#128522; I've also noticed that mostly Love is dressed quite snug. Before buying I will try it on on both wrists and two different sizes until I'm completely satisfied))


----------



## spoiledwify

I finally got my yg love  and want your opinion if I finally got the right size. If you  guys remember the first one i got is 16 and too snug  and exchange it  for 17  and wondering  if this is now the right size. It feels good has room to turn around and not to snug but I'm thinking May be I should get the 18 instead ? And I'm too lazy and no time to go to the boutique to try  on.  So what you guys think ?


----------



## erinrose

spoiledwify said:


> I finally got my yg love  and want your opinion if I finally got the right size. If you  guys remember the first one i got is 16 and too snug  and exchange it  for 17  and wondering  if this is now the right size. It feels good has room to turn around and not to snug but I'm thinking May be I should get the 18 instead ? And I'm too lazy and no time to go to the boutique to try  on.  So what you guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005348
> View attachment 3005350
> View attachment 3005351


Personally I think this looks great on you!


----------



## Katy Sarah

spoiledwify said:


> I finally got my yg love  and want your opinion if I finally got the right size. If you  guys remember the first one i got is 16 and too snug  and exchange it  for 17  and wondering  if this is now the right size. It feels good has room to turn around and not to snug but I'm thinking May be I should get the 18 instead ? And I'm too lazy and no time to go to the boutique to try  on.  So what you guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005348
> View attachment 3005350
> View attachment 3005351


The 17 looks like a perfect fit.  Beautiful!


----------



## chocolateolive

Quick question: I live in California but ordered my VCA alhambra bracelet from a VCA boutique in Florida and didn't have to pay any taxes on it. 

Has anyone done anything similar with Cartier? Am looking to buy a love bracelet and I'm trying to figure out a way to get it without paying taxes. 


Thanks!


----------



## spoiledwify

chocolateolive said:


> Quick question: I live in California but ordered my VCA alhambra bracelet from a VCA boutique in Florida and didn't have to pay any taxes on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone done anything similar with Cartier? Am looking to buy a love bracelet and I'm trying to figure out a way to get it without paying taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




You need to ship it to other state  I think  , coz I called to order mine but they said they still charge tax  to California [emoji16]


----------



## spoiledwify

Katy Sarah said:


> The 17 looks like a perfect fit.  Beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## auth888

pereisu said:


> Hi Everyone! I would love some opinions.  I just purchased a YG Love ring on Ebay to match my YG bracelet but I think it looks a bit pinkish, like it may be a faded RG rather than YG but it's so subtle that I may be wrong in this.  Would love some opinions, below are the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998329
> View attachment 2998331



Hi what size is your love bracelet?


----------



## goldengirl123

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3002614
> View attachment 3002616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see this is my bigger wrist they still feel comfy the other hand they are lose an the screws come loose so I leaving them on my left I though I give u a pictures so u can see what they are supposed to look like on you I good this helps



Your loves are beautiful! Are they RG and YG? Do they hit one another? Do you like wearing two at the same time?


----------



## Lots love

goldengirl123 said:


> Your loves are beautiful! Are they RG and YG? Do they hit one another? Do you like wearing two at the same time?




Yes they are both Yg an Rg. I had one at first, I felt needed another one .I love wearing the two of them. I don't even know they are there .no they don't bang each other .[emoji120]&#127995;I wish I could get one more though. but I'm going to happy with what I have .I'm very lucky to have two. [emoji56]


----------



## chocolateolive

Bought a yellow gold love bracelet from ebay, and just got it today! Here is everything it came with: box, case, screwdriver, and certificate.

The bracelet itself looks almost new, I think it must have been polished. I can't see anything that would indicate it's anything other than authentic but this is my first cartier purchase so I'm posting pics to get your guys' opinions.

On one half it says, "Cartier 750 16 c XN0482 diamond-symbol"

And on the other half it says "750" near the screw part.


What do you think?


----------



## Lots love

Congratulations to you looks real to me wear it good health you are lucky you got real one . To make sure u can go to a store an have it polished they only polish there's [emoji257] chocolateolive


----------



## Bun

auth888 said:


> Whats ur wrist size?



15cm


----------



## chocolateolive

Lots love said:


> Congratulations to you looks real to me wear it good health you are lucky you got real one . To make sure u can go to a store an have it polished they only polish there's [emoji257] chocolateolive



Thank you!


----------



## ScottyGal

Quick Q - do you find you are asked to remove your love at airport security? I wasn't asked to remove mine when leaving UK to come to US however am wondering if I should just take it off before I get to airport (US) tomorrow to fly home?


----------



## Lots love

_Lee said:


> Quick Q - do you find you are asked to remove your love at airport security? I wasn't asked to remove mine when leaving UK to come to US however am wondering if I should just take it off before I get to airport (US) tomorrow to fly home?




I think you be fine most airport now what our bangles  are most don't set off alarms did your in the past if no then you'll be fine have safe flight [emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## kaz37

I've never been asked to remove my love at any airport but have set off the alarms so be prepared to be frisked! One lady at Miami Airport did say oh that doesn't come off. They must see loads of loves and its safer on your wrist than in your luggage!


----------



## ScottyGal

Lots love said:


> I think you be fine most airport now what our bangles  are most don't set off alarms did your in the past if no then you'll be fine have safe flight [emoji120]&#127995;



Thanks for reply 

I wasn't asked to remove it when coming to US 2 weeks ago, however I flew from London City airport a month ago and they were not happy about me not being able to remove it.. I didn't bring the screwdriver with me, so I suppose I'll just need to explain the mechanics of the bracelet if TSA ain't happy!


----------



## Lots love

_Lee said:


> Thanks for reply
> 
> I wasn't asked to remove it when coming to US 2 weeks ago, however I flew from London City airport a month ago and they were not happy about me not being able to remove it.. I didn't bring the screwdriver with me, so I suppose I'll just need to explain the mechanics of the bracelet if TSA ain't happy!




Well you could call your airliner ask them if it would be problem I think you'll be fine why take it off you have peace of mind knowing where they are [emoji7]


----------



## loveithateit

_Lee said:


> Quick Q - do you find you are asked to remove your love at airport security? I wasn't asked to remove mine when leaving UK to come to US however am wondering if I should just take it off before I get to airport (US) tomorrow to fly home?




Thanks for asking this question. I was wondering the same since I'm traveling this summer to Asia. I've traveled w my love and juc within the states before and never got asked to remove it except once when the alarm went off twice as I was walking though security... It ended up to be my necklace but they did asked me to remove my bracelets and I told them I couldn't . They ended up frisking me and wiping this thing on my bracelet to check. I was wondering if traveling to Asia will they insist on asking me to remove.


----------



## ScottyGal

loveithateit said:


> Thanks for asking this question. I was wondering the same since I'm traveling this summer to Asia. I've traveled w my love and juc within the states before and never got asked to remove it except once when the alarm went off twice as I was walking though security... It ended up to be my necklace but they did asked me to remove my bracelets and I told them I couldn't . They ended up frisking me and wiping this thing on my bracelet to check. I was wondering if traveling to Asia will they insist on asking me to remove.



I got through security (around 2-3 hours ago) without any problems


----------



## roy40

Hi all! I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of some before and after photos of LOVE bracelets that have undergone the Cartier polishing service. I'd love to see some photos! Also, for those of you who have used the service - do you find that the edges / screw heads look less defined and more rounded?


----------



## Lizzy8

Who did you buy from on eBay?


----------



## adch

chocolateolive said:


> Bought a yellow gold love bracelet from ebay, and just got it today! Here is everything it came with: box, case, screwdriver, and certificate.
> 
> The bracelet itself looks almost new, I think it must have been polished. I can't see anything that would indicate it's anything other than authentic but this is my first cartier purchase so I'm posting pics to get your guys' opinions.
> 
> On one half it says, "Cartier 750 16 c XN0482 diamond-symbol"
> 
> And on the other half it says "750" near the screw part.
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3011042
> 
> View attachment 3011044
> View attachment 3011045
> View attachment 3011046
> View attachment 3011047
> View attachment 3011048
> View attachment 3011049
> View attachment 3011050


it's beautiful!


----------



## adch

dmlkw0102 said:


> sorry for the delayed reply!! here is my 17cm pave, with my 18cm cuff! sorry for the rough shots heh.


love the stack!


----------



## adch

Bun said:


> Both my Rolex and love bracelet are pink gold.


love it! so gorgg!


----------



## CGORO2

dmlkw0102 said:


> sorry for the delayed reply!! here is my 17cm pave, with my 18cm cuff! sorry for the rough shots heh.




absolutely fantastic stack, that white gold and ceramic pave bracelet is TDF [emoji7]


----------



## Caz71

Omg a friend she has the wg 4 diamonds. She won't wear it often. Scared of scratching it. She needs to join this forum I think!!


----------



## swt_decadent

I just bought a pink gold love bracelet in Italy. They cost 6100 euro and on my credit card 6800 dollar. I got 900 euro which is 1000 in dollars back on VAT but when I arrived in US custom to declare it, I paid $200.  So all in all I paid $5600.


----------



## chocolateolive

swt_decadent said:


> I just bought a pink gold love bracelet in Italy. They cost 6100 euro and on my credit card 6800 dollar. I got 900 euro which is 1000 in dollars back on VAT but when I arrived in US custom to declare it, I paid $200.  So all in all I paid $5600.




Interesting. That's a pretty damn big discount in the end!


----------



## Diamanterosa

This is my love pink gold bracelet with 4 diamonds. I'm wearing it since 2011. Bought in Cartier Boutique in Verona (unfortunatly now the boutique is closed!) and I've never never never taken it off in those years!


----------



## gagabag

swt_decadent said:


> I just bought a pink gold love bracelet in Italy. They cost 6100 euro and on my credit card 6800 dollar. I got 900 euro which is 1000 in dollars back on VAT but when I arrived in US custom to declare it, I paid $200.  So all in all I paid $5600.




Congrats! 
So I am trying to figure it out as I am in Europe and planning to bring a JuC back in Oz ... So u got it $6800-1000+200=5600? How did that add up?


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Diamanterosa said:


> This is my love pink gold bracelet with 4 diamonds. I'm wearing it since 2011. Bought in Cartier Boutique in Verona (unfortunatly now the boutique is closed!) and I've never never never taken it off in those years!



Hello, i just want to ask if you ever had to tighten the screws of your love. I had been wearing mine for about more than a month now but it seems the other screw of my love gets loosen up. Is it just mine or am i doing something wrong? I am wearing a size 20 on nd my wrist is 18. I tightened the screws for a bout two to three times already sice i wore it last april 24


----------



## Diamanterosa

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hello, i just want to ask if you ever had to tighten the screws of your love. I had been wearing mine for about more than a month now but it seems the other screw of my love gets loosen up. Is it just mine or am i doing something wrong? I am wearing a size 20 on nd my wrist is 18. I tightened the screws for a bout two to three times already sice i wore it last april 24



Two or three times in 2 months: It sound strange to me! In more than 4 years I have never tightened mine! I think you have to be sure your screws are well tightened, if you see they are going to loosen up, bring your Love to Cartier Boutique and ask them to check it for you!


----------



## barbie444

Whats the VAT return in Italy? Is it more than France?


swt_decadent said:


> I just bought a pink gold love bracelet in Italy. They cost 6100 euro and on my credit card 6800 dollar. I got 900 euro which is 1000 in dollars back on VAT but when I arrived in US custom to declare it, I paid $200.  So all in all I paid $5600.


----------



## mc410

Diamanterosa said:


> Two or three times in 2 months: It sound strange to me! In more than 4 years I have never tightened mine! I think you have to be sure your screws are well tightened, if you see they are going to loosen up, bring your Love to Cartier Boutique and ask them to check it for you!


Hi, I got my love bracelet last weekend and the SA told me to keep tightening the screws for the first week, so that they get blocked properly...

However I am still deciding if I want to wear my bracelet everyday... it is so shiny that the idea of scratching it is almost painful! :sweat drop: Also considering that it's summer and I don't know if it is a good idea to take it to the beach...


----------



## Winnnnieli

mc410 said:


> Hi, I got my love bracelet last weekend and the SA told me to keep tightening the screws for the first week, so that they get blocked properly...
> 
> However I am still deciding if I want to wear my bracelet everyday... it is so shiny that the idea of scratching it is almost painful! :sweat drop: Also considering that it's summer and I don't know if it is a good idea to take it to the beach...




Honestly, scratching will the inevitable! When I got my love bracelets I would check everyday for two weeks but then j realized it was no use. I wear my plain ones almost everyday, the diamond ones only on occasions. I do everything with them on; work out, wash dishes, etc. I'm sure you'll be able to wear them to the beach but I've heard rare cases wear bracelets break, screws fall off, etc. I hope this helped [emoji4]


----------



## lumpyspace

Hi everyone! It is my first time posting and I can hardly contain my excitement. My lovely bf got me a love bracelet for my birthday, and we've decided to have it engraved, so I won't be able to have it on until 2 weeks later. It will be ready once we are back from my birthday trip. I can hardly wait to have it on as I've been wanting the love bracelet for a long time because of the meaning. He got me a love ring on my last birthday but I had to leave it home because we are traveling to a country where crimes are said to be prominent. I miss it sorely as I wear my ring almost everyday. I just can't wait to be back home to be reunited with my love ring and my new love bracelet! &#128538;


----------



## Sapphirepink

Yah! Congratulations! So happy for you! 

I know what you mean: I miss my jewelry when I travel too!


----------



## Rami00

Added my second white love today


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> Added my second white love today



Beautiful. .   I'll probably end up with that one as well at some point.


----------



## lumpyspace

Thank you very much Sapphirrpink! &#9786;&#65039; 

Absolutely! I feel so naked without any jewelry on.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Can anyone please if you may please post how you pair your loves with a tennis bracelet or something to pair with the love... Or  yellow gold love pave please. I am thinking of what to pair with mine. I currently own plain at the moment and waitting foe a love ring. Also with a love ing, is it good to pir it with an eternity ring?


----------



## baghagg

Here you go. ..


----------



## pumpkiim

I posted this a few days ago on the Hermès stacking bracelets, watches, etc thread a few days ago (of course I can't read ^.^) but here's how I did mine. Hope this helps ^.^


----------



## pumpkiim

Rami00 said:


> Added my second white love today




This looks absolutely to die for Rami!! ^.^[emoji44][emoji179]


----------



## baghagg

pumpkiim said:


> I posted this a few days ago on the Hermès stacking bracelets, watches, etc thread a few days ago (of course I can't read ^.^) but here's how I did mine. Hope this helps ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029161



Very glamorous


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Here you go. ..



Wowwwwwwwww!


----------



## Rami00

pumpkiim said:


> I posted this a few days ago on the Hermès stacking bracelets, watches, etc thread a few days ago (of course I can't read ^.^) but here's how I did mine. Hope this helps ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029161



Now this is some serious bling!!! Loveeeeeeeee


----------



## pumpkiim

baghagg said:


> Very glamorous




Thank you very much. The sparkle of yours nearly blinded me! ^.^[emoji184]


----------



## Rami00

pumpkiim said:


> This looks absolutely to die for Rami!! ^.^[emoji44][emoji179]



Thank you


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Oh my gosh... Such beauty... Love all your loves ladies. I have a question though, may i ask if the tennis bracelets or bracelet scratch your loves ladies? Id love to see more and admire your loves. Is a love woth 4 dia and pave so delicate that it is not something youd wear a lot?


----------



## pumpkiim

Katcarlokimason said:


> Oh my gosh... Such beauty... Love all your loves ladies. I have a question though, may i ask if the tennis bracelets or bracelet scratch your loves ladies? Id love to see more and admire your loves. Is a love woth 4 dia and pave so delicate that it is not something youd wear a lot?




Unfortunately it does [emoji17] but I've come to terms with the fact that it will scratch regardless whether I'm wearing the tennis bracelets or not. I do own one with 10 diamonds and a diamond paved but I tend not to wear them too much. A friend of mine had her bracelet fall off so I'm not willing to risk it. I do wear my regular ones daily.


----------



## baghagg

Katcarlokimason said:


> Oh my gosh... Such beauty... Love all your loves ladies. I have a question though, may i ask if the tennis bracelets or bracelet scratch your loves ladies? Id love to see more and admire your loves. Is a love woth 4 dia and pave so delicate that it is not something youd wear a lot?



I'm one of those crazies who does not wear her Love everyday for this very reason


----------



## Katcarlokimason

pumpkiim said:


> Unfortunately it does [emoji17] but I've come to terms with the fact that it will scratch regardless whether I'm wearing the tennis bracelets or not. I do own one with 10 diamonds and a diamond paved but I tend not to wear them too much. A friend of mine had her bracelet fall off so I'm not willing to risk it. I do wear my regular ones daily.



Oh my... That was scary for your friend. Um, but you do have a point, it will eventually scratch so might as well enjoy 
it. But i don't know how i can handle a major scratch.  if you don't mind sharing your other loves that would be wonderful....  i am eeery with myself for not trying on the pave and 4dia when i was in melbourne.. Grrrr.... I am 6hours away from melbourne and now i am so curious how it would look on me.


----------



## lumpyspace

This might sound silly, but how does one go about applying lotion with the love bracelet on? I usually apply lotion as a routine right after showering, and I never had any jewelries on while doing that. I am not sure will the lotion make the bracelet look dull overtime, as there might be some certain chemical reaction with the bracelet. Thanks in advance


----------



## lumpyspace

baghagg said:


> Here you go. ..



Lovely!!


----------



## lumpyspace

Rami00 said:


> Added my second white love today



They are very lovely on you! 

I like the white gold bracelet very much, however I have a slightly darker olive skin tone and it looks very much like silver on me.


----------



## Rami00

lumpyspace said:


> They are very lovely on you!
> 
> I like the white gold bracelet very much, however I have a slightly darker olive skin tone and it looks very much like silver on me.


 
Thank you! I am a lil tanned right now so I find the white love really pops.


----------



## lumpyspace

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I am a lil tanned right now so I find the white love really pops.



The white love really compliments your skin tone. I have also tanned up a bit from my holiday. The yellow gold looks crazily good with tanned olive skin tone too &#128522;


----------



## lumpyspace

Finally brought my love home! &#10084;&#65039; 

Looks a bit like pink gold but it's actually yellow gold. The engraving process was much faster than 2 weeks, it only took them 8 days. I got a size 16, I was a bit worried about the size since we've had it engraved and it will be non-exchangeable. But it seems to fit perfectly. I'm over the moon! &#128522;


----------



## lumpyspace

Here's another one. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hi Ladies,

For those that have had there Love Bracelet for at least a few years how well does the Pink Gold Love bracelet hold up? Does it fade? I will only be able to get one Love Bracelet and not sure whether to get the yellow or pink gold. I'm very fair skinned for reference.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## freshie2096

Luvshandbags said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> For those that have had there Love Bracelet for at least a few years how well does the Pink Gold Love bracelet hold up? Does it fade? I will only be able to get one Love Bracelet and not sure whether to get the yellow or pink gold. I'm very fair skinned for reference.  Thanks for the input.


Mine one is definitely faded away from rich pink gold tone to slightly pink gold tone  if compared with the yellow gold.


----------



## pree

lumpyspace said:


> Here's another one. [emoji5]&#65039;




Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Luvshandbags

Thanks for the info


----------



## lumpyspace

pree said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations!



Thank you Pree


----------



## Luvshandbags

freshie2096 said:


> Mine one is definitely faded away from rich pink gold tone to slightly pink gold tone  if compared with the yellow gold.



Thanks for the info


----------



## Vvicky

freshie2096 said:


> Mine one is definitely faded away from rich pink gold tone to slightly pink gold tone  if compared with the yellow gold.



Sorry, how long did it take the bracelet to fade? I absolutely in love with a pink Love, however, fading is the only reason which stops me from buying it and makes me think that I should better do some savings and go for a WG diamond version..


----------



## goldengirl123

katcarlokimason said:


> can anyone please if you may please post how you pair your loves with a tennis bracelet or something to pair with the love... Or  yellow gold love pave please. I am thinking of what to pair with mine. I currently own plain at the moment and waitting foe a love ring. Also with a love ing, is it good to pir it with an eternity ring?


----------



## Lots love

Vvicky said:


> Sorry, how long did it take the bracelet to fade? I absolutely in love with a pink Love, however, fading is the only reason which stops me from buying it and makes me think that I should better do some savings and go for a WG diamond version..




Ok I've had my pink gold love for two years and they don't fade here's picture I also have yellow one too which I've had year so u can see for yourself they don't fade 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 what is the the pink is soft pink so even when you put the two colors together it's hard to tell the difference between them if you love the pink I would go with it if not you will regret your decision you can later on get yellow one then you'll see the difference I hope I was able to help you out good luck on your decision [emoji4]


----------



## Katy Sarah

Lots love said:


> Ok I've had my pink gold love for two years and they don't fade here's picture I also have yellow one too which I've had year so u can see for yourself they don't fade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031073
> View attachment 3031077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the the pink is soft pink so even when you put the two colors together it's hard to tell the difference between them if you love the pink I would go with it if not you will regret your decision you can later on get yellow one then you'll see the difference I hope I was able to help you out good luck on your decision [emoji4]


Agree your bracelet doesn't look faded at all.  (Lovely stack btw!)  I have a new Trinity ring and the pink and yellow gold are only subtly different to begin with.  18k rose is just a blush shade, you sometimes have to hold it next to yellow to be sure it is rose.  But it's a really pretty tone.


----------



## freshie2096

Vvicky said:


> Sorry, how long did it take the bracelet to fade? I absolutely in love with a pink Love, however, fading is the only reason which stops me from buying it and makes me think that I should better do some savings and go for a WG diamond version..


I had mine for just over 5 years.....


----------



## loveithateit

Katcarlokimason said:


> Can anyone please if you may please post how you pair your loves with a tennis bracelet or something to pair with the love... Or  yellow gold love pave please. I am thinking of what to pair with mine. I currently own plain at the moment and waitting foe a love ring. Also with a love ing, is it good to pir it with an eternity ring?




Here is my stack but to be honest i like my tennis bracelet w just the wg love better


----------



## loveithateit

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hello, i just want to ask if you ever had to tighten the screws of your love. I had been wearing mine for about more than a month now but it seems the other screw of my love gets loosen up. Is it just mine or am i doing something wrong? I am wearing a size 20 on nd my wrist is 18. I tightened the screws for a bout two to three times already sice i wore it last april 24




This happened w my yg on the new system. I have a wg on old system that have no issues. Mine had the same issue as yours ...screws loosening every few hours. Last straw was when it fell off several times when I'm out. I took it in to Cartier to get it service , when that didn't help, my lovely sa was able to get a new one for me to exchange. So far been a few months now I have had no issues w the new one. Try asking your sa for help. Maybe she or he can offer a solution. But def not ok to have screws loosening so much.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

loveithateit said:


> Here is my stack but to be honest i like my tennis bracelet w just the wg love better
> 
> View attachment 3031362
> View attachment 3031363



Oh my gosh wow. Such a beautiful stack!!!!! Thanks so much for posting  I LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## Katcarlokimason

goldengirl123 said:


> View attachment 3031011


Wow... What a lovely stack. Oh, i really want to have one  for myself too...


----------



## Katcarlokimason

loveithateit said:


> This happened w my yg on the new system. I have a wg on old system that have no issues. Mine had the same issue as yours ...screws loosening every few hours. Last straw was when it fell off several times when I'm out. I took it in to Cartier to get it service , when that didn't help, my lovely sa was able to get a new one for me to exchange. So far been a few months now I have had no issues w the new one. Try asking your sa for help. Maybe she or he can offer a solution. But def not ok to have screws loosening so much.



Oh really... I am giving my love a little bit more chance...if it fails me again, ill sure try your advice. Im happy you git a new one. I hope ill have a good ending with my "love" story as well.  dont want it falling off


----------



## Vvicky

Lots love said:


> Ok I've had my pink gold love for two years and they don't fade here's picture I also have yellow one too which I've had year so u can see for yourself they don't fade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031073
> View attachment 3031077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the the pink is soft pink so even when you put the two colors together it's hard to tell the difference between them if you love the pink I would go with it if not you will regret your decision you can later on get yellow one then you'll see the difference I hope I was able to help you out good luck on your decision [emoji4]



Thanks a lot for showing your loves, indeed, it's a slight difference but you can see the rose undertone .. And thanks for your advice! I should indeed go for something I wanted first, or better to have both one day!&#128521;


----------



## Lots love

Vvicky said:


> Thanks a lot for showing your loves, indeed, it's a slight difference but you can see the rose undertone .. And thanks for your advice! I should indeed go for something I wanted first, or better to have both one day![emoji6]




Yes one I got first was my favorite choose then I got the other color later so now I have the best worlds [emoji3]thank you good luck


----------



## Vvicky

Lots love said:


> Yes one I got first was my favorite choose then I got the other color later so now I have the best worlds [emoji3]thank you good luck



Thank you!&#128522;


----------



## goldengirl123

Katcarlokimason said:


> Wow... What a lovely stack. Oh, i really want to have one  for myself too...


Thanks! Because mine is a bangle style, it sits nicely with the love bracelet and doesn't scratch!


----------



## lumpyspace

Hi ladies,

(Really sorry if this topic was discussed in this thread but I couldn't find it here nor in the previous love and airport security threads) 

I was wondering if anyone has had any problems bringing their screwdriver along in their hand-carry bags through airport security? As I wish to have my screwdriver in my wallet at all times for "just in case". Not like to remove it for airport security, but more like just in case I have to remove it if I'm being hospitalized... Or something like that. *knocking on wood*

My job requires me to travel at least 6 times a month (passing airport security at least 12 times a month). I'm a new love bracelet owner, and I have yet to travel since receiving my bracelet just a few days ago.

I'll be mostly traveling with my boss and I really wish to learn as much as I can to minimize any hassles and delays at airport securities.

Any information will be greatly appreciated! And sorry for the long post. &#128536;


----------



## baghagg

lumpyspace said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> (Really sorry if this topic was discussed in this thread but I couldn't find it here nor in the previous love and airport security threads)
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had any problems bringing their screwdriver along in their hand-carry bags through airport security? As I wish to have my screwdriver in my wallet at all times for "just in case". Not like to remove it for airport security, but more like just in case I have to remove it if I'm being hospitalized... Or something like that. *knocking on wood*
> 
> My job requires me to travel at least 6 times a month (passing airport security at least 12 times a month). I'm a new love bracelet owner, and I have yet to travel since receiving my bracelet just a few days ago.
> 
> I'll be mostly traveling with my boss and I really wish to learn as much as I can to minimize any hassles and delays at airport securities.
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated! And sorry for the long post. &#128536;



Excellent question!   Also curious..


----------



## gagabag

Lumpyspace, I bring mine all the time, hidden in my wallet. No issues so far.


----------



## akimoto

Hi all, I've read many problems about the bracelet coming lose with the new screw system since 2012/13. I was wondering if this issue has been fixed? I wouldn't want to lose an $8k bracelet or have glue on such an expensive piece!


----------



## lumpyspace

gagabag said:


> Lumpyspace, I bring mine all the time, hidden in my wallet. No issues so far.



Thank you very much gagabag!


----------



## speedyqueen

I don't carry the original Cartier screwdriver but a cheap small metal one on a keyring (with a cap that hides the sharp point). I heard they do on occasion confiscate tiny Swiss Army knives, so I believe it is possible and I would hate to lose it.


----------



## lumpyspace

speedyqueen said:


> I don't carry the original Cartier screwdriver but a cheap small metal one on a keyring (with a cap that hides the sharp point). I heard they do on occasion confiscate tiny Swiss Army knives, so I believe it is possible and I would hate to lose it.



Thank you speedyqueen, that's what I'm afraid of. Every airport have very different definitions of "sharp object", and if they don't like it they confiscate it. Though they are not that expensive to replace, I'd really hate to lose it too.


----------



## Rami00

akimoto said:


> Hi all, I've read many problems about the bracelet coming lose with the new screw system since 2012/13. I was wondering if this issue has been fixed? I wouldn't want to lose an $8k bracelet or have glue on such an expensive piece!


 
I don't think there is an issue with the screw system really. The issue is ppl not knowing how to do it properly. I have been wearing my bracelet (now bracelets) from couple of months and no problem so far. I made by SA close it for me tho.


----------



## materiallover3

I have recently brought my WG love to cartier to get looked at because the screw system (the newer one) was coming undone frequently. Has anyone else gone to cartier for this and if so what did they do for you?


----------



## baghagg

materiallover3 said:


> I have recently brought my WG love to cartier to get looked at because the screw system (the newer one) was coming undone frequently. Has anyone else gone to cartier for this and if so what did they do for you?



Mine also has come undone;  the first time after one month of continual wear and it was virtually brand new,  put on by SA.  The second time it came undone i had been wearing it for approx 3weeks...  i never mentioned it to Cartier, but since i had it engraved i do not wear it continually anymore,  trying to keep it shiny and pristine.


----------



## akimoto

Seems like there's still problems with the new system. Oh no!


----------



## Lots love

akimoto said:


> Seems like there's still problems with the new system. Oh no!




I have to chirp in here I've had mine one for two years the other one for one year I do work I do take them off have to say a lot I've never never had any problems if they are not lined up right and follow the directions in the book that comes with the love that's when you have problems chance are that the person putting it on you for it incorrectly that's why


----------



## iheartorange

materiallover3 said:


> I have recently brought my WG love to cartier to get looked at because the screw system (the newer one) was coming undone frequently. Has anyone else gone to cartier for this and if so what did they do for you?




I have the same problem. I got mine for exactly a year ago (actually revealed in here before) and my screws always come loose. I constantly look at my bracelet and make sure they are not loose and if they are, I use my nails to tighten them.


----------



## luvmy3girls

I've had one of mine for over 2 years and it's never come loose


----------



## annanas

I got mine about a year and a half ago and I've never had any trouble at all [emoji4]


----------



## nan2595

materiallover3 said:


> I have recently brought my WG love to cartier to get looked at because the screw system (the newer one) was coming undone frequently. Has anyone else gone to cartier for this and if so what did they do for you?


When I got my bracelet they told me to keep watching it the first few months and constantly tighten it because when its new the screws become looser! I have had my bracelet for a year now and don't have the problem anymore


----------



## nan2595

Hi Everyone!

I recently got my bracelet engraved and they buffed it without me knowing and now the gold looks different, the circles are thicker, the edges are rounder and the bracelet is thinner.  my bracelet isn't even a year old! and you are only supposed to buff it twice in a lifetime and I don't know what to do because it looks weird now i don't like it!!!


----------



## Lots love

I bring it back and show them what they did without your permission


----------



## baghagg

nan2595 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got my bracelet engraved and they buffed it without me knowing and now the gold looks different, the circles are thicker, the edges are rounder and the bracelet is thinner.  my bracelet isn't even a year old! and you are only supposed to buff it twice in a lifetime and I don't know what to do because it looks weird now i don't like it!!!




I recently had my Love engraved and they polished mine up as well, bringing it back to new; however, mine was under 90 days old without too many dings and scratches, and it came back in brand new, pristine condition without any visible changes, presumably because it didn't have that much damage yet.  I was so happy to get it back this way, and I'm so sorry that you did not have the same positive experience.  I would definitely bring it to their attention.


----------



## erinrose

nan2595 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I recently got my bracelet engraved and they buffed it without me knowing and now the gold looks different, the circles are thicker, the edges are rounder and the bracelet is thinner.  my bracelet isn't even a year old! and you are only supposed to buff it twice in a lifetime and I don't know what to do because it looks weird now i don't like it!!!


I am so sorry for you! Definitely shady of them to do that without your consent. Absolutely bring this to their attention!


----------



## Polaris32

Do the larger size of Love bracelet weigh heavier than the small one ( 20 vs 16 )? If so, why the price doesn't reflect that? Logically, the heavier the gold, it should cost more, right? Does anyone know the answer to this ?


----------



## Caz71

Polaris32 said:


> Do the larger size of Love bracelet weigh heavier than the small one ( 20 vs 16 )? If so, why the price doesn't reflect that? Logically, the heavier the gold, it should cost more, right? Does anyone know the answer to this ?



Yes I thought so too. Esp with my ring. Its tiny size and hubby much bigger.


----------



## lumpyspace

Polaris32 said:


> Do the larger size of Love bracelet weigh heavier than the small one ( 20 vs 16 )? If so, why the price doesn't reflect that? Logically, the heavier the gold, it should cost more, right? Does anyone know the answer to this ?



Because we are paying for the brand


----------



## baghagg

Polaris32 said:


> Do the larger size of Love bracelet weigh heavier than the small one ( 20 vs 16 )? If so, why the price doesn't reflect that? Logically, the heavier the gold, it should cost more, right? Does anyone know the answer to this ?




It's factored into the price.  Some will pay more for less, some will pay the same for more ...  In the end, the brand makes out, every time.  This was part of the reason I ultimately purchased my Love in a size 18, instead of the 16 (or 17) which the SA recommended (my wrist measures 15 cm). I'm sure the SA's are trained to push the smallest fitting size onto the consumer.  Not just Cartier.  My DH bought me a Tiffany cuff once; I don't like cuffs, so I traded it in for the identical bangle.  They only had the bangle in a size large in stock.  There was no doubt in my mind that the bangle weighed more, yet it was an even exchange, no money due.


----------



## gagabag

I think it's like buying a shoe. You will definitely get more leather on a bigger size at the same price but ultimately you will get the one that fits you perfectly


----------



## lvoebbbags

My Cartier stack [emoji1]


----------



## KensingtonUK

Anyone travel with their loves to Brazil or Argentina.  I was told to leave all jewellery at home but hate the idea of unscrewing my love. :/


----------



## barbie444

I am Brazilian and my advice to you is TAKE IT OFF and leave it at home. I live in  the states and will be going in October and there is no way I will keep my love on me. Don't risk it, if you do you might not come back with your two arms. I am not even being dramatic. That's reality


KensingtonUK said:


> Anyone travel with their loves to Brazil or Argentina.  I was told to leave all jewellery at home but hate the idea of unscrewing my love. :/


----------



## KensingtonUK

barbie444 said:


> I am Brazilian and my advice to you is TAKE IT OFF and leave it at home. I live in  the states and will be going in October and there is no way I will keep my love on me. Don't risk it, if you do you might not come back with your two arms. I am not even being dramatic. That's reality




Oh gosh!! Thank you for the advice. This love is definitely coming off then!!!!  So sad it is like that!  It's like my friends in Mexico and Malaysia who are unable to ever drive a convertible in their countries due to safety


----------



## akimoto

KensingtonUK said:


> Oh gosh!! Thank you for the advice. This love is definitely coming off then!!!!  So sad it is like that!  It's like my friends in Mexico and Malaysia who are unable to ever drive a convertible in their countries due to safety




Speaking of which, I'm traveling to Malaysia soon. Sounds like I should be taking my new shiny Love off!


----------



## alessia70

akimoto said:


> Speaking of which, I'm traveling to Malaysia soon. Sounds like I should be taking my new shiny Love off!


Depends on which part of Malaysia you're going. If you're going to Kuala Lumpur, it's fine, the wealthy Malays live there and it's safe there to walk around with jewelry etc. Happy travels!


----------



## Clathrin

akimoto said:


> Speaking of which, I'm traveling to Malaysia soon. Sounds like I should be taking my new shiny Love off!




I definitely would not wear it, I won't even wear my engagement ring when I visit, let alone something that doesn't come off easily. Be careful of how you carry your purse too, lots of snatch thieves.


----------



## barbie444

I don't know which part of Brazil your going to, but in Rio (where I am from) you really don't want to wear anything flashy. Also be careful with Iphone's thugs love it and be aware of your surroundings. It's a beautiful city, just be careful at all time. Never have a lot of cash on you and most importantly NO JEWELRY. 


KensingtonUK said:


> Oh gosh!! Thank you for the advice. This love is definitely coming off then!!!!  So sad it is like that!  It's like my friends in Mexico and Malaysia who are unable to ever drive a convertible in their countries due to safety


----------



## pree

lvoebbbags said:


> View attachment 3039522
> 
> My Cartier stack [emoji1]




Great!
Are your loves different sizes?


----------



## mc410

Hello, has any of you had the bracelet professionally polished? Is it really so dangerous to do that (in terms of ruining the pattern?)


----------



## Lots love

mc410 said:


> Hello, has any of you had the bracelet professionally polished? Is it really so dangerous to do that (in terms of ruining the pattern?)




Only supposed to polish it twice in a lifetime on the love bangle because if you do more than that you're ruining the pattern in it and then thin it out and then your love bangle will be ruined


----------



## nan2595

mc410 said:


> Hello, has any of you had the bracelet professionally polished? Is it really so dangerous to do that (in terms of ruining the pattern?)



Do not polish it!! Just got into a huge fight with cartier, might bring this to the corporate office. they "gently" polished mine without my permission. i thought it was a different bracelet! when i complained they said it looked exactly the same.. it didn't, the screws are less visible, the edges are rounded, the gold looks different.... they said this didn't even count as a real deep polish.... can't even imagine what my bracelet would look like if it was deep polished!!!! i would just shine it/clean it to be honest!!


----------



## mc410

nan2595 said:


> Do not polish it!! Just got into a huge fight with cartier, might bring this to the corporate office. they "gently" polished mine without my permission. i thought it was a different bracelet! when i complained they said it looked exactly the same.. it didn't, the screws are less visible, the edges are rounded, the gold looks different.... they said this didn't even count as a real deep polish.... can't even imagine what my bracelet would look like if it was deep polished!!!! i would just shine it/clean it to be honest!!



No way!!! How could they round the edges??  But in which shop did you take it? I am wondering If it is just one unfortunate event or if it is normal...


----------



## mc410

Lots love said:


> Only supposed to polish it twice in a lifetime on the love bangle because if you do more than that you're ruining the pattern in it and then thin it out and then your love bangle will be ruined



Yes that's what I thought... I guess I will need to force myself to accept the scratches!


----------



## nan2595

mc410 said:


> No way!!! How could they round the edges??  But in which shop did you take it? I am wondering If it is just one unfortunate event or if it is normal...



 I will put a pic in tomorrow. It gets softer and rounder when they polish it!


----------



## Chanellover12

Hi I wad wondering whats the best place to get the bracelet and if I get it in Europe will it be cheaper because of the VAT you get back?
thanks in advance


----------



## pree

I've had my love cuff for a little over 2 years now.
The boutique gave me a cleaning set (cleaning gel, soft brush and polishing cloth), which I finally decided to use a few days ago.
At first I thought that it didn't make much of a differnce but today, looking at my Love in sunlight, it does look a bit 'brighter'!
I think that I should use it more often!
Do others use the cleaning set often?


----------



## lumpyspace

pree said:


> I've had my love cuff for a little over 2 years now.
> The boutique gave me a cleaning set (cleaning gel, soft brush and polishing cloth), which I finally decided to use a few days ago.
> At first I thought that it didn't make much of a differnce but today, looking at my Love in sunlight, it does look a bit 'brighter'!
> I think that I should use it more often!
> Do others use the cleaning set often?



Hi Pree, 

I have a plain yg bracelet, they did not offer us a cleaning set when my lovely boyfriend bought me the bracelet. Last week, when I walked pass the boutique, I went in to have my love ring steam cleaned and asked whether if they have some sort of jeweler's cloth that I can wipe my bracelet with. The SA brought out a new box of cleaning set, and handed me the cloth. Then I asked her if I could have the whole cleaning set, she told me that the solution and brush is for diamonds only, and since my bracelet is plain, I won't be needing it. (I felt that she was being a bit stingy, but oh well, she said it in a nice way while explaining that only diamond items come with cleaning sets.) I've used the cloth a few times and my bracelet becomes super shiny after wiping.  

I honestly think that this cloth should be included while purchasing the bracelet and we shouldn't have to ask for it.


----------



## pree

lumpyspace said:


> Hi Pree,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a plain yg bracelet, they did not offer us a cleaning set when my lovely boyfriend bought me the bracelet. Last week, when I walked pass the boutique, I went in to have my love ring steam cleaned and asked whether if they have some sort of jeweler's cloth that I can wipe my bracelet with. The SA brought out a new box of cleaning set, and handed me the cloth. Then I asked her if I could have the whole cleaning set, she told me that the solution and brush is for diamonds only, and since my bracelet is plain, I won't be needing it. (I felt that she was being a bit stingy, but oh well, she said it in a nice way while explaining that only diamond items come with cleaning sets.) I've used the cloth a few times and my bracelet becomes super shiny after wiping.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think that this cloth should be included while purchasing the bracelet and we shouldn't have to ask for it.




Hi,

I can't remember if they gave me the cleaning set on my first Cartier purchase (my Love cuff) or whatever it was on my next purchase of the love ring with a diamond.
I agree that they should give the set with any purchase and give advice on cleaning the jewelry .
The travel pouch should also be given as standard with the Love.....


----------



## erinrose

So wish both the cleaning kit and pouch were given with the love, I did not get either when I bought mine! I might go to the store and ask for them.


----------



## Lots love

erinrose said:


> So wish both the cleaning kit and pouch were given with the love, I did not get either when I bought mine! I might go to the store and ask for them.




The cleaning kit you get is for there watches really isn't for the love I got one and I was told by sa they are watches not the loves


----------



## gagabag

I honestly think this cleaning kit is more of SA rather than "diamond" dependent. I brought 3 loves (WGx4, PG rainbow and YG plain) and have not received any extras. Does anyone know if they sell this kit in their boutiques?


----------



## lumpyspace

pree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't remember if they gave me the cleaning set on my first Cartier purchase (my Love cuff) or whatever it was on my next purchase of the love ring with a diamond.
> I agree that they should give the set with any purchase and give advice on cleaning the jewelry .
> The travel pouch should also be given as standard with the Love.....




I agree! I got the travel pouch only because we had mine engraved and we walked out of the boutique with just the screwdriver in the box. But I really do think that it should be a standard follow-with item, just like the cloth.


----------



## lumpyspace

erinrose said:


> So wish both the cleaning kit and pouch were given with the love, I did not get either when I bought mine! I might go to the store and ask for them.



Do ask them, you should be able to get it. But I hated the fact that I had to ask.


----------



## lumpyspace

gagabag said:


> I honestly think this cleaning kit is more of SA rather than "diamond" dependent. I brought 3 loves (WGx4, PG rainbow and YG plain) and have not received any extras. Does anyone know if they sell this kit in their boutiques?



I think you are right, because I actually did call the boutique where we bought the bracelet and asked whether if it's possible to get a cleaning set, the SA straight out lied to me telling me that the cleaning sets are discontinued and they do not have any in-store anymore. And guess what? The next day when I go to the boutique in person, another SA brought out a new box of cleaning set just to give me the cleaning cloth. They do not sell the kit in the boutique, according to the SA, it is a giveaway for diamonds and watch purchases.


----------



## erinrose

It absolutely definitely depends on the SA. This "only for watches" talk is a load of crap, a lot of people get the cleaning kits with their love purchases, some even without asking for them. Same goes for the red pouches.


----------



## lumpyspace

erinrose said:


> It absolutely definitely depends on the SA. This "only for watches" talk is a load of crap, a lot of people get the cleaning kits with their love purchases, some even without asking for them. Same goes for the red pouches.



Some are generous, some aren't. I don't get it though, the nicer they treat us, the more likely we are going back to them for our next piece.


----------



## Bother Free

I purchased my three Love bracelets with diamonds from the same SA at my local Cartier boutique. My SA gave me 4 cleaning kits and 4 travel pouches without my asking. She didn't mention anything about these are only for watches and diamond rings. I think it really depends on the SA.

I also agree that whether you purchase a Love bracelet or cuff without/with diamonds, you should be able to receive the cleaning kit and travel pouch.


----------



## eri0087

I think it is SA-dependent as well, not purchase-dependent.  I was given the cleaning set with the polishing cloth, gel, and toothbrush with my Love ring (no diamonds)


----------



## ldldb

lumpyspace said:


> I think you are right, because I actually did call the boutique where we bought the bracelet and asked whether if it's possible to get a cleaning set, the SA straight out lied to me telling me that the cleaning sets are discontinued and they do not have any in-store anymore. And guess what? The next day when I go to the boutique in person, another SA brought out a new box of cleaning set just to give me the cleaning cloth. They do not sell the kit in the boutique, according to the SA, it is a giveaway for diamonds and watch purchases.



the cleaning set was recalled for some time since late last year and a new cleaning set (looks the same as the old one but with some changes) was just recently re-released. You just have to walk into any boutique and ask for it. They have a  cleaning set for jewelry and another for watches. The gel can be used on diamonds but not gemstones, per my SA. If any SA gives you a hard time, just go to the after-service dept and they will happily give you a set. Or at least they should oblige without giving you any trouble!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

My boutique was out for a long time and I guess they're updating them. I agree though. They should always be given out


----------



## Bother Free

ldldb said:


> the cleaning set was recalled for some time since late last year and a new cleaning set (looks the same as the old one but with some changes) was just recently re-released. You just have to walk into any boutique and ask for it. They have a  cleaning set for jewelry and another for watches. The gel can be used on diamonds but not gemstones, per my SA. If any SA gives you a hard time, just go to the after-service dept and they will happily give you a set. Or at least they should oblige without giving you any trouble!


+1
I purchased my WG with 4 diamonds in April and my SA told me that Cartier has a new formula for the cleaning gel so she said she'll give me the kit when it is available. A few weeks later, she gave me two new kits and 2 travel pouches.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

gagabag said:


> I honestly think this cleaning kit is more of SA rather than "diamond" dependent. I brought 3 loves (WGx4, PG rainbow and YG plain) and have not received any extras. Does anyone know if they sell this kit in their boutiques?



Hello, they are absolutely free. I emailed cartier australia or your official website in your respective country, and asked for a cleaning kit for my plain yg love because the store in melbourne, where i purchased mine was out of stock. They sent me one for free.  i also asked for the pouch and the sa gave me one in melbourne. Though they explained it was for watches, i said i still would like to have one and they generously did.


----------



## Caz71

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hello, they are absolutely free. I emailed cartier australia or your official website in your respective country, and asked for a cleaning kit for my plain yg love because the store in melbourne, where i purchased mine was out of stock. They sent me one for free.  i also asked for the pouch and the sa gave me one in melbourne. Though they explained it was for watches, i said i still would like to have one and they generously did.



Ohh cool. Might ask when I pickup my cuff!


----------



## roy40

Does anyone have comparison pictures of her/his LOVE before and after polishing


----------



## Lots love

roy40 said:


> Does anyone have comparison pictures of her/his LOVE before and after polishing




They recommend you don't polish them they suggest you polish only twice in the lifetime of love bangle so if you don't needed to I wouldn't polish it that's just me


----------



## lumpyspace

Lots love said:


> They recommend you don't polish them they suggest you polish only twice in the lifetime of love bangle so if you don't needed to I wouldn't polish it that's just me



I totally agree with you. I wouldn't have it polished unless it is exposed to some chemicals and has discolored the bracelet, I think that would be the only time I'll ever consider having it polished, eventhough I'm super OCD with my jewelries. I am still learning to accept the scratches as part of its making, since I'm wearing it 24/7. But to be honest, I'm babying it like a crazy woman. I sometimes feel like Gollum from the Lord of the Rings. &#128514;

Airport security update:
I've passed through 3 airports so far and my bracelet hasn't set off any metal detectors. (JFK, HKG and SYD) I didn't bring the screwdriver with me though, will try that on my next flight. Hope it won't get confiscated.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I don't have comparison pics, but I had mine polished once and it looked exactly the same as before. I wouldn't do it again though. I have learned to like the scratches, because it is still so shiny.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Just to update everyone regarding the cleaning kit, it really bummed me that the Melbourne store didn't give me one after a few purchases. I've emailed CS as advised by lovely  Katcarlokimason and they are sending it to me on Monday [emoji322][emoji324][emoji323]


----------



## cherylc

hi everyone!
after lusting for years over the love my boyfriend surprised me with the rose gold love just before christmas. so i've had it about 6 months now and i've had to take it off twice for travel. recently i'm finding the screws are coming loose more and more often. at first i had to tighten once a month, then every two or three weeks, then weekly and now it's almost every other day! i've been reading others with similar issues so i see it's not just me. i'm scared to over tighten in case it ruins it! i have not yet had it fall off because i am often checking it to see if screws are loose.

but the other issue is that my boyfriend bought it at an overseas boutique not locally in toronto. would this be an issue to go in to a local boutique and have them fix the issue? although is there something that can be done?

sidenote: i noticed a lot of talk about airports and the love. i went through security once with it and it set off the detector. they asked if i could take it off but i said i couldn't so they just used the wand on me, no issues.


----------



## lumpyspace

cherylc said:


> hi everyone!
> after lusting for years over the love my boyfriend surprised me with the rose gold love just before christmas. so i've had it about 6 months now and i've had to take it off twice for travel. recently i'm finding the screws are coming loose more and more often. at first i had to tighten once a month, then every two or three weeks, then weekly and now it's almost every other day! i've been reading others with similar issues so i see it's not just me. i'm scared to over tighten in case it ruins it! i have not yet had it fall off because i am often checking it to see if screws are loose.
> 
> but the other issue is that my boyfriend bought it at an overseas boutique not locally in toronto. would this be an issue to go in to a local boutique and have them fix the issue? although is there something that can be done?
> 
> sidenote: i noticed a lot of talk about airports and the love. i went through security once with it and it set off the detector. they asked if i could take it off but i said i couldn't so they just used the wand on me, no issues.



Sorry to hear that, hope you can get it fixed ASAP.

Cartier offers international service, you can have your bracelet serviced at any boutique worldwide. Even for engraving, we asked if its possible to buy overseas and have it engraved in our local boutique, they said yes, it will be free as long as it's within 3 months from purchase.  Hope this helps.


----------



## gagabag

Katcarlokimason said:


> Hello, they are absolutely free. I emailed cartier australia or your official website in your respective country, and asked for a cleaning kit for my plain yg love because the store in melbourne, where i purchased mine was out of stock. They sent me one for free.  i also asked for the pouch and the sa gave me one in melbourne. Though they explained it was for watches, i said i still would like to have one and they generously did.




Oooh that's cool! I bought my wgx4 from Melbourne too! The other two from Sydney. But I am overseas so I'll call when I got home. Thanks hun!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

gagabag said:


> Oooh that's cool! I bought my wgx4 from Melbourne too! The other two from Sydney. But I am overseas so I'll call when I got home. Thanks hun!



Yes, i direct my complaints to them too.  if i am not mistaken, it is ms. Effie who is in charge. She is very accommodating and customer service is wonderful.. Hope you'll get yours soon


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Chanelconvert said:


> Just to update everyone regarding the cleaning kit, it really bummed me that the Melbourne store didn't give me one aftep
> pr a few purchases. I've emailed CS as advised by lovely  Katcarlokimason and they are sending it to me on Monday [emoji322][emoji324][emoji323]



That's great news. They truly have such great customer service  cheers to you


----------



## Chanelconvert

Katcarlokimason said:


> That's great news. They truly have such great customer service  cheers to you



And cheers to us for not giving up! Thanks again.


----------



## roy40

Lots love said:


> They recommend you don't polish them they suggest you polish only twice in the lifetime of love bangle so if you don't needed to I wouldn't polish it that's just me







lumpyspace said:


> I totally agree with you. I wouldn't have it polished unless it is exposed to some chemicals and has discolored the bracelet, I think that would be the only time I'll ever consider having it polished, eventhough I'm super OCD with my jewelries. I am still learning to accept the scratches as part of its making, since I'm wearing it 24/7. But to be honest, I'm babying it like a crazy woman. I sometimes feel like Gollum from the Lord of the Rings. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Airport security update:
> 
> I've passed through 3 airports so far and my bracelet hasn't set off any metal detectors. (JFK, HKG and SYD) I didn't bring the screwdriver with me though, will try that on my next flight. Hope it won't get confiscated.







NikkisABagGirl said:


> I don't have comparison pics, but I had mine polished once and it looked exactly the same as before. I wouldn't do it again though. I have learned to like the scratches, because it is still so shiny.




Thanks for the input!


----------



## CGORO2

hi everyone, just out of curiosity is there a way that we can verify or check the serial number of Cartier jewelries? I've heard people saying that there's a way you can check the serial numbers especially if buying preloved pieces. Has anybody done that or know if that's even possible? Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## bougainvillier

CGORO2 said:


> hi everyone, just out of curiosity is there a way that we can verify or check the serial number of Cartier jewelries? I've heard people saying that there's a way you can check the serial numbers especially if buying preloved pieces. Has anybody done that or know if that's even possible? Thanks a lot in advance




They can check the serial at the boutique. Although it might be constrained by region. If your piece was sold in Japan (especially in early years), U.S. boutiques will most likely not be able to identify it in their system.


----------



## kyee

Longtime lurker but figured now was the best time to post. 

So I've seen woman mix and match rg, yg, and wg all the time but that's usually in stacking multiple bracelets. Now is there a rule of thumb for wearing different colours of gold at the same time for a guy? Essentially I already own a rose gold love ring and now I'm in the market for a love bracelet or a juste un clou bracelet (that decision is a whole different animal lol) but I'm unsure of what colour to get and if it would go well with the ring and/or the watches I wear (i have a SS Rolex, a rose gold hublot, and a SS panerai). 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CGORO2

kyee said:


> Longtime lurker but figured now was the best time to post.
> 
> 
> 
> So I've seen woman mix and match rg, yg, and wg all the time but that's usually in stacking multiple bracelets. Now is there a rule of thumb for wearing different colours of gold at the same time for a guy? Essentially I already own a rose gold love ring and now I'm in the market for a love bracelet or a juste un clou bracelet (that decision is a whole different animal lol) but I'm unsure of what colour to get and if it would go well with the ring and/or the watches I wear (i have a SS Rolex, a rose gold hublot, and a SS panerai).
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.




I reckon rose gold looks good on men, I do own a love ring in rose gold that matches a rose gold love ring too  and considering you own some rose gold items it'll be nice, yellow gold can sometimes look too loud in men, in my honest opinion anyway


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Hello everyone, i am not sure if i am off topic.. i currently owm a love bracelet and waiting for my order of love ring as well. I now then also ordered a bvlgari ring bzero 1 in pave to pair it with thw love ring. Does anyone have the same ring paired with the love ring. I am just wondering if it will look good together.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

This is a photo of the ribg i wnates to pair the love ring with.


----------



## Lots love

on so in love with my collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3050911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on so in love with my collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Lovely collection!


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> Lovely collection!




Thank you so much [emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## Lots love

I talk to my sa person she said that juste un clou is doing so well they have none in stock wow it's very popular piece now


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> I talk to my sa person she said that juste un clou is doing so well they have none in stock wow it's very popular piece now



Wow! But then again it is a beautiful piece and it really stacks well with love. Really love how you combine your bracelets!


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> Wow! But then again it is a beautiful piece and it really stacks well with love. Really love how you combine your bracelets!




Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## shpahlc

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3050911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on so in love with my collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



I just added a YG Clou to my stack (YG plain and YG 4 diamond) and I am totally smitten with it.

Yours is stunning...lovely stack.


----------



## Lots love

shpahlc said:


> I just added a YG Clou to my stack (YG plain and YG 4 diamond) and I am totally smitten with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is stunning...lovely stack.




Can't wait to see your new juc congratulations to you enjoy and wear it good health [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Chic Overload

Hey guys, I just bought a Love bracelet yesterday, hit I'm torn between the sizing. The SA said to go with the 18, but I went with 17 for a tighter fit. I'm just nervous that when my wrist swell or get fat, that I won't be able to wear.

Can I exchange the bracelet even though I'm wearing it? Should I get a size 18 or keep the 17? I don't like bracelets to move around.


----------



## Lots love

Chic Overload said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a Love bracelet yesterday, hit I'm torn between the sizing. The SA said to go with the 18, but I went with 17 for a tighter fit. I'm just nervous that when my wrist swell or get fat, that I won't be able to wear.
> 
> Can I exchange the bracelet even though I'm wearing it? Should I get a size 18 or keep the 17? I don't like bracelets to move around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054530
> View attachment 3054531
> View attachment 3054533




I would have gone with your sa recommendation like you said if your body change you have no room . I know for me my arms swell in the summer . It looks good on you congratulate to your new love [emoji313]wants you wear it I don't think u can exchange it. All you can do is call the sa tell her you like to come in to exchange see if you can . Love your color choice too. Wear it in good health to you


----------



## Lots love

shpahlc said:


> I just added a YG Clou to my stack (YG plain and YG 4 diamond) and I am totally smitten with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is stunning...lovely stack.




Congratulations to you I'm so happy for u


----------



## CGORO2

Chic Overload said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a Love bracelet yesterday, hit I'm torn between the sizing. The SA said to go with the 18, but I went with 17 for a tighter fit. I'm just nervous that when my wrist swell or get fat, that I won't be able to wear.
> 
> Can I exchange the bracelet even though I'm wearing it? Should I get a size 18 or keep the 17? I don't like bracelets to move around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054530
> View attachment 3054531
> View attachment 3054533




it looks good on you, these bracelets are designed to sit just right anyway and so they won't move around hitting things, I was on the same situation when I bought mine but I find that even just 1cm difference it does have a big difference in fitting. It doesn't look to tight on your wrist I think it's a perfect fit if it really bothers you it's worth trying to see if you can get it exchange I think you may. [emoji4]

Lovely Collier de Chien by the way


----------



## KensingtonUK

Chic Overload said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a Love bracelet yesterday, hit I'm torn between the sizing. The SA said to go with the 18, but I went with 17 for a tighter fit. I'm just nervous that when my wrist swell or get fat, that I won't be able to wear.
> 
> Can I exchange the bracelet even though I'm wearing it? Should I get a size 18 or keep the 17? I don't like bracelets to move around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054530
> View attachment 3054531
> View attachment 3054533




It doesn't look too small at all.  That's how mine fits and the next size up was too big and would have been uncomfortable to wear 24/7


----------



## KensingtonUK

Chic Overload said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a Love bracelet yesterday, hit I'm torn between the sizing. The SA said to go with the 18, but I went with 17 for a tighter fit. I'm just nervous that when my wrist swell or get fat, that I won't be able to wear.
> 
> Can I exchange the bracelet even though I'm wearing it? Should I get a size 18 or keep the 17? I don't like bracelets to move around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054530
> View attachment 3054531
> View attachment 3054533




Forgot to mention that when I got mine, the SA told me to wear a few days and just be careful and if I need to exchange, I can...So I do think that is a possibility FYI


----------



## Dilostyle

I prefer the smaller size


----------



## dlord4

Chic Overload said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a Love bracelet yesterday, hit I'm torn between the sizing. The SA said to go with the 18, but I went with 17 for a tighter fit. I'm just nervous that when my wrist swell or get fat, that I won't be able to wear.
> 
> Can I exchange the bracelet even though I'm wearing it? Should I get a size 18 or keep the 17? I don't like bracelets to move around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054530
> View attachment 3054531
> View attachment 3054533



I think that looks perfect.  Are both your wrists the same size?  My dominant wrist is a little larger so if yours are different sizes too you might want to take that into consideration and get a bigger size if you ever want to wear it on the other wrist.  Also, I don't know how old you are but you might want to consider that wrists and fingers can get bigger as we get older then thinner again as we get really old.  I know not popular to think about.


----------



## Chic Overload

Lots love said:


> I would have gone with your sa recommendation like you said if your body change you have no room . I know for me my arms swell in the summer . It looks good on you congratulate to your new love [emoji313]wants you wear it I don't think u can exchange it. All you can do is call the sa tell her you like to come in to exchange see if you can . Love your color choice too. Wear it in good health to you



I agree with you! I actually exchange it for an 18 and now it feels much more natural! Thanks for your advice!





CGORO2 said:


> it looks good on you, these bracelets are designed to sit just right anyway and so they won't move around hitting things, I was on the same situation when I bought mine but I find that even just 1cm difference it does have a big difference in fitting. It doesn't look to tight on your wrist I think it's a perfect fit if it really bothers you it's worth trying to see if you can get it exchange I think you may. [emoji4]
> 
> Lovely Collier de Chien by the way




If they had a half size, I feel like it would've been perfect. I ended up going a size up and now I'm in LOVE with it even more.



KensingtonUK said:


> It doesn't look too small at all.  That's how mine fits and the next size up was too big and would have been uncomfortable to wear 24/7



Thanks for your advice!





dlord4 said:


> I think that looks perfect.  Are both your wrists the same size?  My dominant wrist is a little larger so if yours are different sizes too you might want to take that into consideration and get a bigger size if you ever want to wear it on the other wrist.  Also, I don't know how old you are but you might want to consider that wrists and fingers can get bigger as we get older then thinner again as we get really old.  I know not popular to think about.




I actually didn't know that! I went with the next size! I'm too scared it won't fit in a few years!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Chic Overload said:


> Hey guys, I just bought a Love bracelet yesterday, hit I'm torn between the sizing. The SA said to go with the 18, but I went with 17 for a tighter fit. I'm just nervous that when my wrist swell or get fat, that I won't be able to wear.
> 
> Can I exchange the bracelet even though I'm wearing it? Should I get a size 18 or keep the 17? I don't like bracelets to move around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054530
> View attachment 3054531
> View attachment 3054533




Looks great. But ill take a bigger onevjust in case i swell up or gain a bit of weight


----------



## CGORO2

Chic Overload said:


> I agree with you! I actually exchange it for an 18 and now it feels much more natural! Thanks for your advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they had a half size, I feel like it would've been perfect. I ended up going a size up and now I'm in LOVE with it even more.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't know that! I went with the next size! I'm too scared it won't fit in a few years!




ah that's good to hear! at least now you got it all sorted, you cannot go wrong with a LOVE bracelet anyway you're gonna treasure forever, I think I found your Instagram too lol. Lovely piece of jewelries you've got


----------



## shopoholica

Does anyone know if Cartier sells the thicker Cartier Love bracelet as found on this person's wrist:

http://in1.ccio.co/c1/R6/z9/225320787576360241NgORAENtc.jpg

TIA! I love the look of the thicker LOVE bracelet, but I don't see it on the website..


----------



## schatje

shopoholica said:


> Does anyone know if Cartier sells the thicker Cartier Love bracelet as found on this person's wrist:
> 
> http://in1.ccio.co/c1/R6/z9/225320787576360241NgORAENtc.jpg
> 
> TIA! I love the look of the thicker LOVE bracelet, but I don't see it on the website..



Mentioned in the previous posts that I've read here, this is a thicker love cuff that has been discontinued for some years. Hope this helps.


----------



## shopoholica

schatje said:


> Mentioned in the previous posts that I've read here, this is a thicker love cuff that has been discontinued for some years. Hope this helps.



Thanks! Such a shame...The thicker cuff is so beautiful!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Hello TPFers! I wanted to share my latest Cartier purchase...my RG Love with multicolored stones! I am so happy with her and she fits right in with my RG JUC and plain Love. I hope to see more pictures from everyone here!!!


----------



## Lots love

jewel obsessed said:


> Hello TPFers! I wanted to share my latest Cartier purchase...my RG Love with multicolored stones! I am so happy with her and she fits right in with my RG JUC and plain Love. I hope to see more pictures from everyone here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061844




Congratulations it looks beautiful on my gosh I love the multicolored one so I got one I love it it's amazing on you thank you so much for sharing wear in good health


----------



## dlord4

jewel obsessed said:


> Hello TPFers! I wanted to share my latest Cartier purchase...my RG Love with multicolored stones! I am so happy with her and she fits right in with my RG JUC and plain Love. I hope to see more pictures from everyone here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061844



The multi color is gorgeous.  Love your stack.  My next purchase will be the RG Pave and maybe someday the multicolor.


----------



## Lots love

You Can never have to much love on your wrist [emoji178]


----------



## jewel obsessed

Lots love said:


> Congratulations it looks beautiful on my gosh I love the multicolored one so I got one I love it it's amazing on you thank you so much for sharing wear in good health




Thank you so much my dear!!! I would love to see yours on! I have never seen it IRL on anyone and I have even searched online to no avail!


----------



## jewel obsessed

dlord4 said:


> The multi color is gorgeous.  Love your stack.  My next purchase will be the RG Pave and maybe someday the multicolor.




Thank you!!! When you go for the pave make sure to take lots of lovely photos!!


----------



## Lots love

jewel obsessed said:


> Thank you so much my dear!!! I would love to see yours on! I have never seen it IRL on anyone and I have even searched online to no avail!






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I had to take one love off to much now in the summer swelling makes them to tight to so I have two on instead of three on 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here all three I love them all wish I could get one more pieces juc yellow gold


----------



## jewel obsessed

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3061895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to take one love off to much now in the summer swelling makes them to tight to so I have two on instead of three on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here all three I love them all wish I could get one more pieces juc yellow gold




Beautiful!! I thought you also had a multicolored stone love (I must have misread! [emoji23]) your combo still looks lovely together! I actually considered getting a JUC with diamonds but decided another love would look more sleek and simple. I'm happy with my decision.


----------



## Lots love

jewel obsessed said:


> Beautiful!! I thought you also had a multicolored stone love (I must have misread! [emoji23]) your combo still looks lovely together! I actually considered getting a JUC with diamonds but decided another love would look more sleek and simple. I'm happy with my decision.




I'm sorry I wish I had multi color love but I don't I want another juc yellow would be great but I'm happy with what I have I'm very fortunate to have what I have not to many people have one never-less three


----------



## pumpkiim

jewel obsessed said:


> Hello TPFers! I wanted to share my latest Cartier purchase...my RG Love with multicolored stones! I am so happy with her and she fits right in with my RG JUC and plain Love. I hope to see more pictures from everyone here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061844




haha twinning!! I have the same Love with multicolored stones!! ^.^[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

pumpkiim said:


> haha twinning!! I have the same Love with multicolored stones!! ^.^[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3061913




love the full diamond one looks amazing with the multi pink gold [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jewel obsessed

pumpkiim said:


> haha twinning!! I have the same Love with multicolored stones!! ^.^[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3061913



Gorgeous combo pumpkiim!!!  thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Lots love said:


> I'm sorry I wish I had multi color love but I don't I want another juc yellow would be great but I'm happy with what I have I'm very fortunate to have what I have not to many people have one never-less three



absolutely!! I always remind myself of that everyday...to be grateful for all the many many things I have, more than just material things especially!


----------



## pumpkiim

Lots love said:


> love the full diamond one looks amazing with the multi pink gold [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







jewel obsessed said:


> Gorgeous combo pumpkiim!!!  thanks for sharing!!!




Thank you ladies!! ^.^


----------



## Barillerie

jewel obsessed said:


> Hello TPFers! I wanted to share my latest Cartier purchase...my RG Love with multicolored stones! I am so happy with her and she fits right in with my RG JUC and plain Love. I hope to see more pictures from everyone here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061844




Wow! Fantastic stack and every bracelet is gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Agendalove

Ladies, quick question..

Would any of you wear a Pandora bracelet (silver or gold) with a love at the same time (either stacked on one hand or on the other hand).

What do you think of Pandora? I have been wearing the love since i got it and i just can't decide if Pandora (i have both silver and gold bracelets) adds to it or detracts from it


----------



## schatje

Agendalove said:


> Ladies, quick question..
> 
> Would any of you wear a Pandora bracelet (silver or gold) with a love at the same time (either stacked on one hand or on the other hand).
> 
> What do you think of Pandora? I have been wearing the love since i got it and i just can't decide if Pandora (i have both silver and gold bracelets) adds to it or detracts from it



Hi agendalove, I think it all depends on if you're afraid of scratching the love or not. I personally think that pandora if with a lot of charms can be too busy if combined with the love, since the design of the love is very simple. But if your pandora has only 1 or 2 charms, I think it's alright. 

But then again everyone has different taste and preference, that's just my 2 cents.  hope this helps.


----------



## schatje

pumpkiim said:


> haha twinning!! I have the same Love with multicolored stones!! ^.^[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3061913



Such a lovely combo!


----------



## Agendalove

I've been sitting here trying to design and redesign the Pandora (with help from the Pandora thread) but I just can't help thinking .. with any charms at all it just looks.. messy. 

What do you like better, worn plain or with charms?


----------



## schatje

Agendalove said:


> I've been sitting here trying to design and redesign the Pandora (with help from the Pandora thread) but I just can't help thinking .. with any charms at all it just looks.. messy.
> 
> What do you like better, worn plain or with charms?



To me, I find pandora bracelets lovely on its own. I also have a pandora full with charms, but I seldom wear it since I got my love, if ever I do, I wear it on the other wrist. I think a pandora full of charms will take away the beauty of the love if worn together, but with no charm or 1-2 charms it should be alright. Since love is a very simple design, it looks great with other simple designed bracelets. Otherwise it will be as you've said, a little messy. 

But since you've got such a lovely collection of charms, will you consider wearing it on the other wrist?


----------



## Agendalove

I agree... it's tragic because the gold charms I have are Really nice and weren't cheap at all.. but truly.. I just don't think they look right. They don't look elegant. They should because the individual charms are beautiful - but when I put them on a bracelet and then put it on my wrist.. just looks so wrong.  I'll have to think about what to do with the charms..

.. I might try and make a bag charm with them...


----------



## Agendalove

Argh - maybe I will wear it on the other arm after all.. it seems like such a shame to waste the gold charms.


----------



## Lots love

Agendalove said:


> Argh - maybe I will wear it on the other arm after all.. it seems like such a shame to waste the gold charms.




I love your love like the color on your skin it really shows up nicely on you congratulate I would wear it on one are the pandora on the other arm  love your collection [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## schatje

Agendalove said:


> Argh - maybe I will wear it on the other arm after all.. it seems like such a shame to waste the gold charms.



It's a good idea to wear it on the other arm since pandora uses 14k gold, it is harder than the 18k love, and will for sure scratch it badly. And I agree the gold charms are not cheap at all, it will really be a shame to keep them in your jewelry box.


----------



## Lots love

I'm happy that they come in three colors so they work with Everyone  skin tone which is nice I love the loves since I was very young always wanted one [emoji178] I'm glad I finally got two now since I got my Cartier collection I don't seem to want to buy anything else in Jewerly now [emoji209]


----------



## arwen

Agendalove said:


> Argh - maybe I will wear it on the other arm after all.. it seems like such a shame to waste the gold charms.



I wear my RG Love on my left wrist on its own and on my right wrist I wear my Trollbeads bracelet stacked with my Tiffany T wire bracelet. 
I think it looks good,  but I agree it looks more elegant without the TB bracelet.


----------



## Dilostyle

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3061895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to take one love off to much now in the summer swelling makes them to tight to so I have two on instead of three on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here all three I love them all wish I could get one more pieces juc yellow gold



Love it. Are your bracelets all the same size?


----------



## Lots love

Dilostyle said:


> Love it. Are your bracelets all the same size?




Yea they are all the same siZe. Thank you love the two colors I have [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## krisalyn

My ultimate souvenir from my Italy trip this past April.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Barillerie

krisalyn said:


> My ultimate souvenir from my Italy trip this past April.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful, this is the best souvenir!! Congrats!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

jewel obsessed said:


> Hello TPFers! I wanted to share my latest Cartier purchase...my RG Love with multicolored stones! I am so happy with her and she fits right in with my RG JUC and plain Love. I hope to see more pictures from everyone here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061844





pumpkiim said:


> haha twinning!! I have the same Love with multicolored stones!! ^.^[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3061913



These are both so gorgeous. Love!


----------



## JLR223

krisalyn said:


> My ultimate souvenir from my Italy trip this past April.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful pieces. I have to ask where your bow bracelet is from? It's so pretty [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## krisalyn

JLR223 said:


> Beautiful pieces. I have to ask where your bow bracelet is from? It's so pretty [emoji5]&#65039;



Hi JLR! the bow bracelet is from a local jeweler in San Francisco jewelry mart. Tiffany has a similar one, but not in rose gold.


----------



## princess621

pumpkiim said:


> haha twinning!! I have the same Love with multicolored stones!! ^.^[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3061913


WOW! Love your loves!


----------



## SHHMOM

Is the size 16 the smallest size?


----------



## Pksz

I have one old screw system and one new. I prefer the older system. I've had trouble w the new and my bracelet has spent more time being shipped back to Cartier than being worn. Regardless I love both but would prefer the old system back. 

I've worn both through security many times w no issue. I don't carry the screw driver. That seems like overkill. And if an emergency occurs such as hospitalization then any small screwdriver will work. But if it's a real emergency that requires having it comes off then it could always be cut off but I can't think of any reason that would ever be required. 

Ok back to reality.... I love my bracelets. I would like more. Ha!!


----------



## Bother Free

SHHMOM said:


> Is the size 16 the smallest size?


I think you can get it in size 15, but it will cost more. I'm unsure how much more it'll cost now.


----------



## SHHMOM

Bother Free said:


> I think you can get it in size 15, but it will cost more. I'm unsure how much more it'll cost now.




Thank you.


----------



## pumpkiim

princess621 said:


> WOW! Love your loves!




Thank you!! ^.^[emoji177]


----------



## Frivole88

i have a question for stay at home mommies like me. it's my first time to get a love bracelet and i'm thinking if it would be pratical to wear the love everyday at home with a toddler and doing the household chores. is it practical to wear love everyday at home? will it get more scratch from everyday chores? TIA


----------



## Lots love

kristinlorraine said:


> i have a question for stay at home mommies like me. it's my first time to get a love bracelet and i'm thinking if it would be pratical to wear the love everyday at home with a toddler and doing the household chores. is it practical to wear love everyday? will it get more scratch from everyday chores? TIA




You can't go wrong with love bracelet it will get scratched that's part of wearing 24/7but does get a [emoji7]beautiful patina on it I have two I love the patina they have now looks so loved


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the reply. i know the scratches will be inevitable esp with everyday household chores and a toddler i'm thinking the scratches would be worse. 



Lots love said:


> You can't go wrong with love bracelet it will get scratched that's part of wearing 24/7but does get a [emoji7]beautiful patina on it I have two I love the patina they have now looks so loved


----------



## Lots love

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks for the reply. i know the scratches will be inevitable but with everyday household chores and a toddler i'm thinking perhaps the scratches would be worse.




I don't think so I wear mine to work and also I too clean my home and care for my mom too plus furry kind to so I hope u will get one and enjoy it


----------



## Frivole88

Thanks much lots love! another question, i'm torn between yellow and pink gold. i have a gold rolex watch and most of my hermes bracelets are also gold tone. should i get a yellow love or is it ok to get a pink one as i gravitate more towards the pink love. is it ok to mix pink love with my other yellow gold jewelry?



Lots love said:


> I don't think so I wear mine to work and also I too clean my home and care for my mom too plus furry kind to so I hope u will get one and enjoy it


----------



## Lots love

you go with your first choice u can always get the other color gold later mine was think pink I loved first then I add the yellow later I love the two colors together makes nice contrast with your other pieces you own I hope seeing mine will help also got to go with what's best with your skin tone too


----------



## Frivole88

it's beautiful they look great on you! i will get the pink first then the yg later just like yours. thanks lots love!


Lots love said:


> View attachment 3066795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you go with your first choice u can always get the other color gold later mine was think pink I loved first then I add the yellow later I love the two colors together makes nice contrast with your other pieces you own I hope seeing mine will help also got to go with what's best with your skin tone too


----------



## Lots love

kristinlorraine said:


> it's beautiful. looks great on you! i will get the pink first then the yg later just like yours.thanks lots love!




Welcome can't wait to see congratulations to u [emoji7]


----------



## akimoto

kristinlorraine said:


> i have a question for stay at home mommies like me. it's my first time to get a love bracelet and i'm thinking if it would be pratical to wear the love everyday at home with a toddler and doing the household chores. is it practical to wear love everyday at home? will it get more scratch from everyday chores? TIA




Hi, I'm a SAHM with a baby and just got my love recently. I've got a sweat band over it when I do chores to minimize scratching. Hope that helps. 

By the way, I'm into classics so would think I would get the gold but fell for the pink one


----------



## Frivole88

thanks brilliant akimoto! a sweat band over the love when doing household is a very good idea! 
my original choice is the yellow gold but lately i've been gavitating towards the pink love. i like the subtleness of its color. 



akimoto said:


> Hi, I'm a SAHM with a baby and just got my love recently. I've got a sweat band over it when I do chores to minimize scratching. Hope that helps.
> 
> By the way, I'm into classics so would think I would get the gold but fell for the pink one


----------



## Lots love

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks brilliant akimoto! a sweat band over the love when doing household is a very good idea!
> my original choice is the yellow gold but lately i've been gavitating towards the pink love. i like the subtleness of its color.




The pink is so sweet looking so is the yellow but if u have yellow gold now go with the pink for contrast that's me I love the pink first then the yellow


----------



## chanelqueenalek

My first love! Thanks for letting me share  size 17 yg


----------



## erinrose

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3067781
> View attachment 3067784
> View attachment 3067785
> View attachment 3067790
> 
> 
> My first love! Thanks for letting me share  size 17 yg


Beautiful, it looks stunning on you!


----------



## Frivole88

great idea  2 different love colors for more pop of color.


Lots love said:


> The pink is so sweet looking so is the yellow but if u have yellow gold now go with the pink for contrast that's me I love the pink first then the yellow



simply beautiful


chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3067781
> View attachment 3067784
> View attachment 3067785
> View attachment 3067790
> 
> 
> My first love! Thanks for letting me share  size 17 yg


----------



## Sparkledolll

I went into Cartier today to look around and came away with these 2 bracelets to go with my Love. One is blue sapphire in white gold and pink sapphire on rose gold. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chanelqueenalek

erinrose said:


> Beautiful, it looks stunning on you!



Thank you!!!! 



kristinlorraine said:


> great idea  2 different love colors for more pop of color.
> 
> 
> simply beautiful



THANK YOU ))




Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3068046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Cartier today to look around and came away with these 2 bracelets to go with my Love. One is blue sapphire in white gold and pink sapphire on rose gold. Thanks for letting me share!



BEAUTIFUL!!!! I want as well!


----------



## casseyelsie

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3068046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Cartier today to look around and came away with these 2 bracelets to go with my Love. One is blue sapphire in white gold and pink sapphire on rose gold. Thanks for letting me share!




Wow, they all really nicely matched


----------



## Frivole88

hi everyone, does cartier boutique inside Saks NYC accepts saks gift card as payment?


----------



## Lots love

kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, does cartier boutique inside Saks NYC accepts saks gift card as payment?




Why don't u call ask


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3068046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Cartier today to look around and came away with these 2 bracelets to go with my Love. One is blue sapphire in white gold and pink sapphire on rose gold. Thanks for letting me share!




Love your new bracelets sweet [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Frivole88

i would just probably visit saks this weekend since it's quite near my area. i've browsed somewhere here on this thread about paying with a saks gift card but i can't remember if it's allowed or not. 



Lots love said:


> Why don't u call ask


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Do you go in the ocean with your love?


----------



## KensingtonUK

chanelqueenalek said:


> Do you go in the ocean with your love?




Yup all the time!! I have insurance for it I case anything ever happens but I wear it everywhere and with anything.  The small tiny hairline scratches are just part of it but it's quite durable. Wear it with other bracelets and what not. Bought a lulilemon sweatband for when I am cleaning and don't even use that.   The love bracelet is great and looks great. 

Side note: taking it off for the first time next month when I go to Argentina and Brazil as I don't want to risk getting my hand chopped off


----------



## luvmy3girls

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3068046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Cartier today to look around and came away with these 2 bracelets to go with my Love. One is blue sapphire in white gold and pink sapphire on rose gold. Thanks for letting me share!




Love this !


----------



## Sparkledolll

BEAUTIFUL!!!! I want as well![/QUOTE]



casseyelsie said:


> Wow, they all really nicely matched





Lots love said:


> Love your new bracelets sweet [emoji173]&#65039;





luvmy3girls said:


> Love this !




Thank you!


----------



## Lots love

chanelqueenalek said:


> Do you go in the ocean with your love?




No I haven't gone the pool only. I don't live near the ocean .


----------



## pumpkiim

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3068046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Cartier today to look around and came away with these 2 bracelets to go with my Love. One is blue sapphire in white gold and pink sapphire on rose gold. Thanks for letting me share!




This looks amazing!![emoji170][emoji177]


----------



## Sparkledolll

pumpkiim said:


> This looks amazing!![emoji170][emoji177]




Thank you! The bracelets also has this adorable Cartier fastening [emoji3]


----------



## <3juicy

kristinlorraine said:


> i would just probably visit saks this weekend since it's quite near my area. i've browsed somewhere here on this thread about paying with a saks gift card but i can't remember if it's allowed or not.



They do accept them. I asked the SA when I was there.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Fun tattoos


----------



## casseyelsie

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3069262
> 
> 
> Fun tattoos




Beautiful.


----------



## Lots love

chanelqueenalek said:


> View attachment 3069262
> 
> 
> Fun tattoos




What a great idea looks so amazing on you thank u for sharing are they permit or what kind are the where can u get those tattoo from please share [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Frivole88

thank you dear! i have an $800 saks gift card that i'm planning to put into good use 


<3juicy said:


> They do accept them. I asked the SA when I was there.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Lots love said:


> What a great idea looks so amazing on you thank u for sharing are they permit or what kind are the where can u get those tattoo from please share [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



They are Lulu DK I got them on sale at Bloomingdales for 8$. They are just temporary, great for the beach!



casseyelsie said:


> Beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## dheap

jewel obsessed said:


> Hello TPFers! I wanted to share my latest Cartier purchase...my RG Love with multicolored stones! I am so happy with her and she fits right in with my RG JUC and plain Love. I hope to see more pictures from everyone here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061844




Love your collection! I'm working on adding a JUC to my collection soon [emoji16]


----------



## Lots love

chanelqueenalek said:


> They are Lulu DK I got them on sale at Bloomingdales for 8$. They are just temporary, great for the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Thank you it's great idea I love them [emoji7][emoji7][emoji41][emoji41]so cool looking


----------



## Lots love

jewel obsessed said:


> Hello TPFers! I wanted to share my latest Cartier purchase...my RG Love with multicolored stones! I am so happy with her and she fits right in with my RG JUC and plain Love. I hope to see more pictures from everyone here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061844




Congratulations on your new collection are they all rg [emoji7]


----------



## JOJA

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3068046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Cartier today to look around and came away with these 2 bracelets to go with my Love. One is blue sapphire in white gold and pink sapphire on rose gold. Thanks for letting me share!



I love these ~ can you tell me the name of the bracelet?  I looked on the Cartier website but only saw it in the diamond, which I don't like as much as yours.
Thanks 

Looks awesome with your love!


----------



## Lots love

love them like this one on each hand is the best of both worlds


----------



## goldengirl123

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3068046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Cartier today to look around and came away with these 2 bracelets to go with my Love. One is blue sapphire in white gold and pink sapphire on rose gold. Thanks for letting me share!



Those bracelets look amazing with your LOVE. Do the slide under the LOVE? How do they feel wearing them together?


----------



## Sparkledolll

JOJA said:


> I love these ~ can you tell me the name of the bracelet?  I looked on the Cartier website but only saw it in the diamond, which I don't like as much as yours.
> Thanks
> 
> Thanks! They're Diamants Legers collection, here's a link to the pink sapphire one, they had the blue one online a few days ago as well.
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/cartie...old-and-sapphire-bracelet_852-10134-B6037300/
> 
> Looks awesome with your love!





goldengirl123 said:


> Those bracelets look amazing with your LOVE. Do the slide under the LOVE? How do they feel wearing them together?



Thank you! My Love is size 17 and these bracelets have 2 jump loops  adjustable from 16.5 cm or 18.5 cm so they don't really slide under my Love. They're great layering pieces


----------



## Sparkledolll

JOJA said:


> I love these ~ can you tell me the name of the bracelet?  I looked on the Cartier website but only saw it in the diamond, which I don't like as much as yours.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome with your love!




Thanks! They're Diamants Legers collection, here's a link to the pink sapphire one, they had the blue one online a few days ago as well. 



http://www.selfridges.com/en/cartie...old-and-sapphire-bracelet_852-10134-B6037300/


----------



## erinrose

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3068046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into Cartier today to look around and came away with these 2 bracelets to go with my Love. One is blue sapphire in white gold and pink sapphire on rose gold. Thanks for letting me share!


Stunning pieces! The pink one might have to be my next from Cartier! How do you feel about a large part of the chain hanging down though, does that ever get annoying?


----------



## Sparkledolll

erinrose said:


> Stunning pieces! The pink one might have to be my next from Cartier! How do you feel about a large part of the chain hanging down though, does that ever get annoying?



Thank you! I have a small ish wrist so I fasten it on the smallest loop but you can also hook it on the last hook so there won't be any chain hanging down. I honestly haven't noticed the chain hanging down, love them right now! &#128513;


----------



## Jayne1

Something I've been wondering about -- my Loves must be about 10 years old, I can't remember.  I've had them so long and never take them off.  They're the old style.

Anyway, I was in a room with some women who love their fakes. Bags and jewellery.  They're proud of not spending what the real thing costs and feel very smart. One woman was showing off her gold and silver "Loves" and pointed to mine and said look what happens to real gold.  _They're ruined. _ People are idiots to spend so much on the real thing because they end up looking so bad. (The woman just called me an idiot.   )

I think they love the very shiny (fake-looking, to my eyes) gold. Her white gold, which is actually silver, really makes my white gold look tarnished, in comparison to silver, I'll give her that.

Anyway, I'm not interested in having a discussion here, about buying fakes. My question is do these look "ruined?" To some people my Loves look ugly? That's kinda depressing, isn't it? 

(I should have cleaned them for this picture, wiped the grease from my sunblock off my bracelets, but I didn't.   )


----------



## EpiFanatic

Jayne1 said:


> Something I've been wondering about -- my Loves must be about 10 years old, I can't remember.  I've had them so long and never take them off.  They're the old style.
> 
> Anyway, I was in a room with some women who love their fakes. Bags and jewellery.  They're proud of not spending what the real thing costs and feel very smart. One woman was showing off her gold and silver "Loves" and pointed to mine and said look what happens to real gold.  _They're ruined. _ People are idiots to spend so much on the real thing because they end up looking so bad. (The woman just called me an idiot.   )
> 
> I think they love the very shiny (fake-looking, to my eyes) gold. Her white gold, which is actually silver, really makes my white gold look tarnished, in comparison to silver, I'll give her that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not interested in having a discussion here, about buying fakes. My question is do these look "ruined?" To some people my Loves look ugly? That's kinda depressing, isn't it?
> 
> (I should have cleaned them for this picture, wiped the grease from my sunblock off my bracelets, but I didn't.   )



No they look REAL which matters to me, and loved, which is the whole point.  Don't waste your time even considering what mean and jealous people think or say.  Irrelevant to you.  Enjoy and revel in how you have made these beautiful bracelets your own.


----------



## Jayne1

EpiFanatic said:


> No they look REAL which matters to me, and loved, which is the whole point.  Don't waste your time even considering what mean and jealous people think or say.  Irrelevant to you.  Enjoy and revel in how you have made these beautiful bracelets your own.



She wasn't mean or jealous, she's rich and can buy them if she wants.  She's a loud mouth, opinionated person, who thinks they look ruined.  I never realized my old Loves could look ugly to someone.


----------



## Lots love

Jayne1 said:


> Something I've been wondering about -- my Loves must be about 10 years old, I can't remember.  I've had them so long and never take them off.  They're the old style.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was in a room with some women who love their fakes. Bags and jewellery.  They're proud of not spending what the real thing costs and feel very smart. One woman was showing off her gold and silver "Loves" and pointed to mine and said look what happens to real gold.  _They're ruined. _ People are idiots to spend so much on the real thing because they end up looking so bad. (The woman just called me an idiot.   )
> 
> 
> 
> I think they love the very shiny (fake-looking, to my eyes) gold. Her white gold, which is actually silver, really makes my white gold look tarnished, in comparison to silver, I'll give her that.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm not interested in having a discussion here, about buying fakes. My question is do these look "ruined?" To some people my Loves look ugly? That's kinda depressing, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> (I should have cleaned them for this picture, wiped the grease from my sunblock off my bracelets, but I didn't.   )




I'm sorry that someone was so mean to u . Your loves look loved they are beautiful. don't take them off to please someone else . Maybe that person was jealous of your loves. Don't pay any mind remember .why u have them because someone loved u enough  but them for you .  I wish mine look as good as yours in ten years . Thank u for sharing your loves with us . People can be so mean to each . It's form of bulling I would say . Don't waste your energy in them . [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

Jayne1 said:


> She wasn't mean or jealous, she's rich and can buy them if she wants.  She's a loud mouth, opinionated person, who thinks they look ruined.  I never realized my old Loves could look ugly to someone.




Still doesn't give her the right to make u feel that way . She's wish she had ones like yours loved [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkledolll

Jayne1 said:


> She wasn't mean or jealous, she's rich and can buy them if she wants.  She's a loud mouth, opinionated person, who thinks they look ruined.  I never realized my old Loves could look ugly to someone.





I've had my Loves for about 5 years and yours look in better condition than mine! My white gold looks to be the worst condition out of all 3 color gold even though I bought them all at the same time, the scratches really shows up on WG. I prefer mine to look new,shiny and scratch free so I wished I bought 1 Pave instead of 3 half diamonds Loves but that's just me.


----------



## dontx54

Jayne1 said:


> Something I've been wondering about -- my Loves must be about 10 years old, I can't remember.  I've had them so long and never take them off.  They're the old style.
> 
> Anyway, I was in a room with some women who love their fakes. Bags and jewellery.  They're proud of not spending what the real thing costs and feel very smart. One woman was showing off her gold and silver "Loves" and pointed to mine and said look what happens to real gold.  _They're ruined. _ People are idiots to spend so much on the real thing because they end up looking so bad. (The woman just called me an idiot.   )
> 
> I think they love the very shiny (fake-looking, to my eyes) gold. Her white gold, which is actually silver, really makes my white gold look tarnished, in comparison to silver, I'll give her that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not interested in having a discussion here, about buying fakes. My question is do these look "ruined?" To some people my Loves look ugly? That's kinda depressing, isn't it?
> 
> (I should have cleaned them for this picture, wiped the grease from my sunblock off my bracelets, but I didn't.   )


Love your Loves. Mine are more scratched up than yours!  I do heavy gardening, gym work, etc.. I have earned every love mark/ scratch on mine and still think they are beautiful.  Don't let those snide remarks ruin your day.  Besides too many professional cleanings are not recommended as the gold will wear down and the bracelet will thin along the edges.


----------



## dontx54

shopoholica said:


> Does anyone know if Cartier sells the thicker Cartier Love bracelet as found on this person's wrist:
> 
> http://in1.ccio.co/c1/R6/z9/225320787576360241NgORAENtc.jpg
> 
> TIA! I love the look of the thicker LOVE bracelet, but I don't see it on the website..


I saw the thick Love some years ago in Aruba.  It was beautiful but huge. Have not seen it for a long time in the Cartier stores or on Cartier website.


----------



## dontx54

dontx54 said:


> I saw the thick Love some years ago in Aruba.  It was beautiful but huge. Have not seen it for a long time in the Cartier stores or on Cartier website.


Excuse me. I meant huge as in a large size


----------



## dontx54

Natalie j said:


> I've had my Loves for about 5 years and yours look in better condition than mine! My white gold looks to be the worst condition out of all 3 color gold even though I bought them all at the same time, the scratches really shows up on WG. I prefer mine to look new,shiny and scratch free so I wished I bought 1 Pave instead of 3 half diamonds Loves but that's just me.
> View attachment 3073054


Beautiful!


----------



## dontx54

erinrose said:


> The first couple of times putting it on were somewhat tricky, but I got a hang if it really fast. After those first couple of times it it got a lot easier. Now it´s it´s as easy as can be. Hope this helps!


I take one end of the cuff and press it into the underside center area of my wrist. Then I can easily lift up and over the top of wrist the rest of the cuff.  It takes some practice but is very easy now.  Mine is a size 
16 and the opening is very tiny.


----------



## pumpkiim

Jayne1 said:


> Something I've been wondering about -- my Loves must be about 10 years old, I can't remember.  I've had them so long and never take them off.  They're the old style.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was in a room with some women who love their fakes. Bags and jewellery.  They're proud of not spending what the real thing costs and feel very smart. One woman was showing off her gold and silver "Loves" and pointed to mine and said look what happens to real gold.  _They're ruined. _ People are idiots to spend so much on the real thing because they end up looking so bad. (The woman just called me an idiot.   )
> 
> 
> 
> I think they love the very shiny (fake-looking, to my eyes) gold. Her white gold, which is actually silver, really makes my white gold look tarnished, in comparison to silver, I'll give her that.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm not interested in having a discussion here, about buying fakes. My question is do these look "ruined?" To some people my Loves look ugly? That's kinda depressing, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> (I should have cleaned them for this picture, wiped the grease from my sunblock off my bracelets, but I didn't.   )




Your loves look BEAUTIFUL! It's a shame she doesn't realize the beauty and sentimentality of the real thing. [emoji177]


----------



## Jayne1

pumpkiim said:


> Your loves look BEAUTIFUL! It's a shame she doesn't realize the beauty and sentimentality of the real thing. [emoji177]



That's exactly what I was thinking.  She wants the brassy yellow gold look of costume jewellery and the dazzlingly, white, mirror-like finish of silver. My white gold is just not white enough for her&#8230; she called it ruined. It looks ruined to her eyes.  She actually felt bad for me.

I don't care what she thinks, it just surprised me that she can't see the beauty, or the worth, for that matter, in the subtle.


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> I've had my Loves for about 5 years and yours look in better condition than mine! My white gold looks to be the worst condition out of all 3 color gold even though I bought them all at the same time, the scratches really shows up on WG. I prefer mine to look new,shiny and scratch free so I wished I bought 1 Pave instead of 3 half diamonds Loves but that's just me.
> View attachment 3073054




I love your stack [emoji257]thank u for  sharing
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 love our look [emoji7]


----------



## Jayne1

I'm thinking of getting a JUC to add to my white gold and yellow gold Loves.

What is the prettiest combo you've seen? Pink or yellow JUC?  

Also, what looks prettiest, the JUC worn first, closer to the hand or last, higher up the arm?

Also does it really matter if you wear the nail of the JUC facing out? When I tried it in the store, I had an easier time putting it on with the nail facing inwards.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Something I've been wondering about -- my Loves must be about 10 years old, I can't remember.  I've had them so long and never take them off.  They're the old style.
> 
> Anyway, I was in a room with some women who love their fakes. Bags and jewellery.  They're proud of not spending what the real thing costs and feel very smart. One woman was showing off her gold and silver "Loves" and pointed to mine and said look what happens to real gold.  _They're ruined. _ People are idiots to spend so much on the real thing because they end up looking so bad. (The woman just called me an idiot.   )
> 
> I think they love the very shiny (fake-looking, to my eyes) gold. Her white gold, which is actually silver, really makes my white gold look tarnished, in comparison to silver, I'll give her that.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not interested in having a discussion here, about buying fakes. My question is do these look "ruined?" To some people my Loves look ugly? That's kinda depressing, isn't it?
> 
> (I should have cleaned them for this picture, wiped the grease from my sunblock off my bracelets, but I didn't.   )




Your bracelets are gorgeous!!  Your friend is pretty rude IMO.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Lots love said:


> I love your stack [emoji257]thank u for  sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love our look [emoji7]




So Pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> So Pretty! [emoji7]




Thank you Natalie very much [emoji738]


----------



## LovEmAll

Jayne1 said:


> Something I've been wondering about -- my Loves must be about 10 years old, I can't remember.  I've had them so long and never take them off.  They're the old style.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was in a room with some women who love their fakes. Bags and jewellery.  They're proud of not spending what the real thing costs and feel very smart. One woman was showing off her gold and silver "Loves" and pointed to mine and said look what happens to real gold.  _They're ruined. _ People are idiots to spend so much on the real thing because they end up looking so bad. (The woman just called me an idiot.   )
> 
> 
> 
> I think they love the very shiny (fake-looking, to my eyes) gold. Her white gold, which is actually silver, really makes my white gold look tarnished, in comparison to silver, I'll give her that.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm not interested in having a discussion here, about buying fakes. My question is do these look "ruined?" To some people my Loves look ugly? That's kinda depressing, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> (I should have cleaned them for this picture, wiped the grease from my sunblock off my bracelets, but I didn't.   )




Your loves are gorgeous dear!  That is precisely what they should look like after so many years.  They don't look ruined....they look loved!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lanasyogamama said:


> your bracelets are gorgeous!!  Your friend is pretty rude imo.



+1


----------



## Sparkledolll

I really like how versatile Love bracelets are even though mine are so scratched, here I am stacking them with VCA bracelets for a pop of colour for summer. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Natalie j said:


> I really like how versatile Love bracelets are even though mine are so scratched, here I am stacking them with VCA bracelets for a pop of colour for summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075114




Love this!! Are the Loves both YG?


----------



## Sparkledolll

luvmy3girls said:


> Love this!! Are the Loves both YG?



Thanks! Sorry the lighting isn't so good, One YG and one RG.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! Sorry the lighting isn't so good, One YG and one RG.




They look great together


----------



## otieoh

Jayne1 said:


> Something I've been wondering about -- my Loves must be about 10 years old, I can't remember.  I've had them so long and never take them off.  They're the old style.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was in a room with some women who love their fakes. Bags and jewellery.  They're proud of not spending what the real thing costs and feel very smart. One woman was showing off her gold and silver "Loves" and pointed to mine and said look what happens to real gold.  _They're ruined. _ People are idiots to spend so much on the real thing because they end up looking so bad. (The woman just called me an idiot.   )
> 
> 
> 
> I think they love the very shiny (fake-looking, to my eyes) gold. Her white gold, which is actually silver, really makes my white gold look tarnished, in comparison to silver, I'll give her that.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm not interested in having a discussion here, about buying fakes. My question is do these look "ruined?" To some people my Loves look ugly? That's kinda depressing, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> (I should have cleaned them for this picture, wiped the grease from my sunblock off my bracelets, but I didn't.   )




In no way are your bracelets ruined!  They are so lovely!  People who don't have a discerning eye can't see.  Your loves are clearly real.  That lovely patina is special.  Fakes will never look as good as yours, even when the fakes are brand new.  Promise!


----------



## casseyelsie

Natalie j said:


> I really like how versatile Love bracelets are even though mine are so scratched, here I am stacking them with VCA bracelets for a pop of colour for summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075114




I love how u stacked them together. Very nice


----------



## Lots love

best picture of my lovely collection the tan doesn't help [emoji23][emoji23]it's does you can see the colors of the gold on you thank u for letting me share [emoji257]


----------



## JOJA

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! They're Diamants Legers collection, here's a link to the pink sapphire one, they had the blue one online a few days ago as well.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/cartie...old-and-sapphire-bracelet_852-10134-B6037300/



Thanks for the info!  I love the pink one so much, it may have to be my next purchase   I'm a little concerned about the size though because my wrist is on the small size (my love is a 16).  I'll have to go into the boutique and check it out.


----------



## Caz71

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3075729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best picture of my lovely collection the tan doesn't help [emoji23][emoji23]it's does you can see the colors of the gold on you thank u for letting me share [emoji257]



What sizes are yr Loves and Clou? U have a similar arm shape to me...&#128528;


----------



## Lots love

Caz71 said:


> What sizes are yr Loves and Clou? U have a similar arm shape to me...[emoji52]




My collection are size 18  for all [emoji257]


----------



## Pksz

Unable to upload pic. Sorry.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Natalie j said:


> I really like how versatile Love bracelets are even though mine are so scratched, here I am stacking them with VCA bracelets for a pop of colour for summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075114



Love your bracelets but where is your pillow from?!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

chanelqueenalek said:


> Love your bracelets but where is your pillow from?!!



They're from my local drug store in Holland, 4 each lol...


----------



## schatje

Natalie j said:


> They're from my local drug store in Holland, 4 each lol...



Oh Kruidvat?


----------



## auth888

Hi does anyone know what percentage or how much u get back for Vat refund in france when i purchase the love bracelet in plain rosegold


----------



## Sparkledolll

schatje said:


> Oh Kruidvat?



Action! Lol...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> I really like how versatile Love bracelets are even though mine are so scratched, here I am stacking them with VCA bracelets for a pop of colour for summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075114



Looks amazing with your VCA.


----------



## schatje

Natalie j said:


> Action! Lol...



I will have a look next time.


----------



## EpiFanatic

auth888 said:


> Hi does anyone know what percentage or how much u get back for Vat refund in france when i purchase the love bracelet in plain rosegold




Approx 12%.


----------



## Pksz

My WG which I have had for a while with my new YG. I don't think I like them together. And I don't think I like the diamonds. I might return for a plain YG.


----------



## Frivole88

hi, may i ask why you didn't like the diamonds? i'm deciding to get either 2 plain loves OR 1 love with 4-diamonds. 



Pksz said:


> My WG which I have had for a while with my new YG. I don't think I like them together. And I don't think I like the diamonds. I might return for a plain YG.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Pksz said:


> My WG which I have had for a while with my new YG. I don't think I like them together. And I don't think I like the diamonds. I might return for a plain YG.




Do you like the mix metals?


----------



## Pksz

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you like the mix metals?


I don't care for the YG mixed with WG in these bracelets and I don't know why. I wear two tone watches all the time and love the contrast but something just doesn't look right with the two together.


----------



## Pksz

kristinlorraine said:


> hi, may i ask why you didn't like the diamonds? i'm deciding to get either 2 plain loves OR 1 love with 4-diamonds.


I think 4 diamonds are spread too far apart to make it look worthwhile. I think they take away from the look of the bracelet. That said: I wanted one with diamonds for so long but now I'm really disappointed. I think I will return it for a YG and save the rest for another purchase.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Pksz said:


> I don't care for the YG mixed with WG in these bracelets and I don't know why. I wear two tone watches all the time and love the contrast but something just doesn't look right with the two together.




I think you have to get used to the YG/WG mix. I wasn't feeling it at first either


----------



## nan2595

Has anyone had their bracelet polished or quick shines before? If so can you please post a pic in this thread! I want to see how it looks? Thanks )


----------



## luvmy3girls

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! Sorry the lighting isn't so good, One YG and one RG.




I believe you have all 3 colors...do you like the YG and PG together? If you were to just get 2 , what colors would you choose? What 2 look best together? Thanks


----------



## Sparkledolll

luvmy3girls said:


> I believe you have all 3 colors...do you like the YG and PG together? If you were to just get 2 , what colors would you choose? What 2 look best together? Thanks



Hi, yes I have all 3 colours with half diamonds. I chose that because the diamonds lessen the scratches if you know what I mean. I think YG and RG look best together if you were to wear 2 but I wear the WG the most as it goes well with my other jewellery.


----------



## auth888

EpiFanatic said:


> Approx 12%.



Hi thanks for the reply. Do u know how much it currentl


----------



## luvmy3girls

Natalie j said:


> Hi, yes I have all 3 colours with half diamonds. I chose that because the diamonds lessen the scratches if you know what I mean. I think YG and RG look best together if you were to wear 2 but I wear the WG the most as it goes well with my other jewellery.




Thanks!


----------



## Katcarlokimason

I am so happy with my new purchase. my love yellow gold ring with my bvlgari yellow gold one band pave.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Katcarlokimason said:


> I am so happy with my new purchase. my love yellow gold ring with my bvlgari yellow gold one band pave.



Oh man, those look AMAZING together. I just got the love ring with diamonds. I might look at this.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

my 14 yr old son was able to try on the rosegold love pave. it was beautiful but it didnt fit me  which is good, so i wouldnt purchase it. hehe.. hopefully in the future.... though i dont really like the idea of it not having the screw mechanism, but still gorgeous.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

my husbnd trying on a plain rosegold. we personally love the yellowgold better, so better luck next time for him


----------



## Katcarlokimason

thank you.. i love them both together too and i was eyeing on the love ring with diamonds too... but i was just thinking of getting the plain ring to match my plain bracelet. so i went ahead and got the bvlgari to put a little bling from the plains


----------



## Katcarlokimason

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh man, those look AMAZING together. I just got the love ring with diamonds. I might look at this.



thank you.. i love them both together too and i was eyeing on the love ring with diamonds as well. but i was just thinking of getting the plain ring to match my plain bracelet. so i went ahead and got the bvlgari to put a little bling from the plains


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Katcarlokimason said:


> thank you.. i love them both together too and i was eyeing on the love ring with diamonds as well. but i was just thinking of getting the plain ring to match my plain bracelet. so i went ahead and got the bvlgari to put a little bling from the plains



Well you made a great choice. Looks so great.


----------



## Caz71

Katcarlokimason said:


> I am so happy with my new purchase. my love yellow gold ring with my bvlgari yellow gold one band pave.



Luv the two Loves together and very cute with hubby and son!!


----------



## Lots love

beautiful summer day [emoji274]


----------



## dieguteteufelin

Pksz said:


> My WG which I have had for a while with my new YG. I don't think I like them together. And I don't think I like the diamonds. I might return for a plain YG.



Have you considered exchanging the YG with diamonds for a YG and RG without?  I stack mine: WG, RG, YG and it looks like a pretty fade effect.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

Not sure if this has been posted already, but has anyone else noticed their screws seeming to "shift" over time?  I have some of the bracelets from right after they switched to the new screw system.  I had been noticing that over time the screws seem to be screwing in more/differently.  A few years later they all line up differently and none straight across (two are now diagonal but one is still sort of straight - the one I wear the least) when tightened as tight as they can get.  Is this maybe because I screw and unscrew them a lot?  Is this something the store will fix/give a replacement for?  It's not major but really starting to bug me.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Caz71 said:


> Luv the two Loves together and very cute with hubby and son!!



Thanks so much...


----------



## Pksz

dieguteteufelin said:


> Have you considered exchanging the YG with diamonds for a YG and RG without?  I stack mine: WG, RG, YG and it looks like a pretty fade effect.


Not really. I'm not a fan of rose gold. I have two antique rose gold bangles. They're thick ovals with scroll detail. I love them because they're family pieces but I've never worn them as I don't like rose gold. The new "trend" back to rose gold isn't appealing to me. Not sure why but I've always preferred yellow or white. So I returning the YG with diamonds today and going to purchase a YG and then save the balance for something in the future.


----------



## Katcarlokimason

Pksz said:


> Not really. I'm not a fan of rose gold. I have two antique rose gold bangles. They're thick ovals with scroll detail. I love them because they're family pieces but I've never worn them as I don't like rose gold. The new "trend" back to rose gold isn't appealing to me. Not sure why but I've always preferred yellow or white. So I returning the YG with diamonds today and going to purchase a YG and then save the balance for something in the future.



I dont know why but i kind of feel the same way about rosegold. Probably because it doesnt really compliment my skintone. I have a rolex two tone w rosegold and as much as other people love it, i just am not that attracted to it. Really thinking of selling it and get a two tone yellow on so it will compliment my yg love collection as well  but your yg with diamonds are lovely!!!!! I wish i had the luxury of getting one myself soon


----------



## nastasja

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3083798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful summer day [emoji274]




Beautiful...LOVE this!


----------



## Lots love

killerlife said:


> Beautiful...LOVE this!




Thank you so much [emoji7]


----------



## jenayb

I know that this has been asked before, but I can't find any discussion now ush: 

Does anyone stack two different sizes? I have a YG Love which is an 18 and fits me as a loose bangle. I'm considering stacking with a 17 RG. Thoughts? I'm afraid the YG will overlap and scratch the RG.


----------



## Lots love

jenaywins said:


> I know that this has been asked before, but I can't find any discussion now ush:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone stack two different sizes? I have a YG Love which is an 18 and fits me as a loose bangle. I'm considering stacking with a 17 RG. Thoughts? I'm afraid the YG will overlap and scratch the RG.




They recommend getting the same size . Yes they will scratches each other if u get two different sizes


----------



## jenayb

Lots love said:


> They recommend getting the same size . Yes they will scratches each other if u get two different sizes



That is what I thought - thank you.


----------



## auth888

krisalyn said:


> My ultimate souvenir from my Italy trip this past April.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



HI is this yelLow or pink gold?


----------



## roy40

Hi there!!! Does anyone know if there's a way to determine if a bracelet is YG vs. R/PG based on the serial number?


----------



## roy40

roy40 said:


> Hi there!!! Does anyone know if there's a way to determine if a bracelet is YG vs. R/PG based on the serial number?




I'm asking because I'm confused about my new (old screw system) bracelet that I received as a piece of engagement jewelry. [emoji123][emoji322]

I'm over the moon, obviously, but my SO and I were told it was RG when we bought it from an incredibly reputable reseller ... We went to Cartier and they said it was YG. I know plenty of people on here experience this with SAs, but thought I'd get ya'lls input.


----------



## Vvicky

Looks RG to me..though don't know how to identify it for sure


----------



## cali1218

roy40 said:


> I'm asking because I'm confused about my new (old screw system) bracelet that I received as a piece of engagement jewelry. [emoji123][emoji322]
> 
> I'm over the moon, obviously, but my SO and I were told it was RG when we bought it from an incredibly reputable reseller ... We went to Cartier and they said it was YG. I know plenty of people on here experience this with SAs, but thought I'd get ya'lls input.
> 
> View attachment 3088070
> View attachment 3088071
> View attachment 3088072
> View attachment 3088073


Not sure if you can tell the kind of gold based on the serial number, however Cartier rose gold can over time turn more yellow and look more like yellow gold then rose gold. So maybe that is what happened? Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## pree

roy40 said:


> Hi there!!! Does anyone know if there's a way to determine if a bracelet is YG vs. R/PG based on the serial number?


 
Looks like PG.
Congratulatiions on your engagement! 
The Love looks great on you!


----------



## roy40

Vvicky said:


> Looks RG to me..though don't know how to identify it for sure







cali1218 said:


> Not sure if you can tell the kind of gold based on the serial number, however Cartier rose gold can over time turn more yellow and look more like yellow gold then rose gold. So maybe that is what happened? Congrats on the engagement!







pree said:


> Looks like PG.
> Congratulatiions on your engagement!
> The Love looks great on you!




Thank you all on your input, kind words, and congratulations! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;

The more input the better! It's a chameleon of a non-white gold ... There are times where I go ... Duh, this is obviously Pink/Rose Gold, and times where I go ... This is undoubtedly Yellow. [emoji15]


----------



## schatje

Any of you lovely ladies have had experience with deep diving with your love bracelets on? Not sure if the water pressure will do anything to it? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## baghagg

Mine came off in my lap while driving yesterday,  even though i had just tightened it 2 days prior, so i don't  recommend it.


----------



## schatje

baghagg said:


> Mine came off in my lap while driving yesterday,  even though i had just tightened it 2 days prior, so i don't  recommend it.



Thank you baghagg, I'll leave it home then!


----------



## schatje

Thought I'd share


----------



## Frivole88

very nice! 


schatje said:


> Thought I'd share


----------



## krisalyn

auth888 said:


> HI is this yelLow or pink gold?



mine is rose gold


----------



## Katcarlokimason

a vintage must de cartier tank along with my cartier love bracelet and ring stacked with my bvlgari one band pave ring  i dont know but im loving this combination right now  thank you for letting me share


----------



## Katcarlokimason

schatje said:


> Thought I'd share



wow so beautiful and classy


----------



## sanguine-

sorry to hijack the thread! but how big are the love symbols on the cartier bracelet? and thickness of the bracelet itself? i have heard there is only one thickness and i'd like to know what it is, before buying off ebay. also how big the O (love symbol) is. i've seen smaller and larger. any help appreciated


----------



## KensingtonUK

Funny tip for airport security.  So typically I try to go through the new body scans at the airport but since I have TSA precheck, I don't always have that option...at JFK the guy told me to hold my arm out straight (almost as if I am giving a blessing at church) and with the other hand, hold the love up so the bottom is on your wrist and the top is an inch or so away. No clue why this works but I have done it 8 times since and it always works.


----------



## schatje

kristinlorraine said:


> very nice!



Thank you


----------



## schatje

Katcarlokimason said:


> wow so beautiful and classy



Thank you


----------



## Galop

Hey guys,
I have one question and I didn`t find the right thread...hope it`s okay to ask here!? I`m a guy and want to know what you think of the LOVE necklace in white gold with the two rings, one with diamonds, for men?
Do you think its cool or too fancy?
Thank you very much! :-*


----------



## megs0927

Sizing help please! 
I called the online boutique customer service today with some sizing questions and the person I spoke with wasnt very helpful. I've read almost all the threads on the subject and am still unsure. Unfortunately the closest boutique is 5+ hours away. 
My wrists measure 15.5cm and 16cm. I'm still unsure of the cuff vs bracelet but strongly leaning towards the cuff. If I get the cuff I want to be able to wear it on both wrists. I've read the cuff runs small so would I be an 18?  My wrists are thin but my wrist bone protrudes quite high. Thanks!!


----------



## Lots love

megs0927 said:


> Sizing help please!
> 
> I called the online boutique customer service today with some sizing questions and the person I spoke with wasnt very helpful. I've read almost all the threads on the subject and am still unsure. Unfortunately the closest boutique is 5+ hours away.
> 
> My wrists measure 15.5cm and 16cm. I'm still unsure of the cuff vs bracelet but strongly leaning towards the cuff. If I get the cuff I want to be able to wear it on both wrists. I've read the cuff runs small so would I be an 18?  My wrists are thin but my wrist bone protrudes quite high. Thanks!!




You would be 17 for bracelet as for the cuff go with the 16 you don't want it lose its should be snug around your wrist other wise you could lose it . If u buy online you can exchange or return verse the store you can't . So that's something to think about good luck on your choice. You could call the store too


----------



## megs0927

I just wasn't sure if I still needed to add the 1.5 for the cuff. 

I definitely want it to be snug. I'm thinking about still wearing it almost 100% of the time. The new screw system and my distance from the boutique it what's keeping me from the bangle. I hate that I just can't pop in if I have an issue.


----------



## gators

megs0927 said:


> Sizing help please!
> I called the online boutique customer service today with some sizing questions and the person I spoke with wasnt very helpful. I've read almost all the threads on the subject and am still unsure. Unfortunately the closest boutique is 5+ hours away.
> My wrists measure 15.5cm and 16cm. I'm still unsure of the cuff vs bracelet but strongly leaning towards the cuff. If I get the cuff I want to be able to wear it on both wrists. I've read the cuff runs small so would I be an 18?  My wrists are thin but my wrist bone protrudes quite high. Thanks!!



My wrist is about 15.5cm and they recommended a 17 in both the bracelet and cuff.  I tried both on in the store.  I felt that was the correct size and was a good fit.  Not too lose and not too tight.  Just my experience.  You could always order online and return if you don't like the fit.


----------



## Caz71

megs0927 said:


> I just wasn't sure if I still needed to add the 1.5 for the cuff.
> 
> I definitely want it to be snug. I'm thinking about still wearing it almost 100% of the time. The new screw system and my distance from the boutique it what's keeping me from the bangle. I hate that I just can't pop in if I have an issue.



My wrist is 16cm. I tried the 16. I couldnt get it on. 

The 17cm was just right.

 The 18cm was too big. Meaning it would swing around.  Would fall off.


----------



## megs0927

I appreciate the feedback. I had to order a few trinity rings before finding my size- so I'm hoping to pick the right bracelet on the first go around!


----------



## theITbag

I'm a 16 on the bracelet and a 17 on the cuff. I could not get the 16 cuff on my wrist.


----------



## cartouche

megs0927 said:


> Sizing help please!
> I called the online boutique customer service today with some sizing questions and the person I spoke with wasnt very helpful. I've read almost all the threads on the subject and am still unsure. Unfortunately the closest boutique is 5+ hours away.
> My wrists measure 15.5cm and 16cm. I'm still unsure of the cuff vs bracelet but strongly leaning towards the cuff. If I get the cuff I want to be able to wear it on both wrists. I've read the cuff runs small so would I be an 18?  My wrists are thin but my wrist bone protrudes quite high. Thanks!!


I had to go up a size in the cuff - or else it will not slide on.


----------



## cali1218

megs0927 said:


> Sizing help please!
> I called the online boutique customer service today with some sizing questions and the person I spoke with wasnt very helpful. I've read almost all the threads on the subject and am still unsure. Unfortunately the closest boutique is 5+ hours away.
> My wrists measure 15.5cm and 16cm. I'm still unsure of the cuff vs bracelet but strongly leaning towards the cuff. If I get the cuff I want to be able to wear it on both wrists. I've read the cuff runs small so would I be an 18?  My wrists are thin but my wrist bone protrudes quite high. Thanks!!


My wrist is 15 cm and I wear a 17, so for you I would say 17 or 18. But of course it would be best to try them on to see what you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Candicetran

cali1218 said:


> My wrist is 15 cm and I wear a 17, so for you I would say 17 or 18. But of course it would be best to try them on to see what you are most comfortable with.



Thank you for letting me share. My new bracelets.


----------



## theITbag

Omg...this thread is evil. Now I have my eye on the juc with diamonds... Simply gorgeous with the love bracelet.


----------



## kogaru83

Candicetran said:


> Thank you for letting me share. My new bracelets.


I love your love bracelet  - is it RG or YG? thanks!


----------



## Dode99

Candicetran said:


> Thank you for letting me share. My new bracelets.



Love your skin color. You pull off the Love/JUC stack really well! The ring looks beautiful as well. It's Cartier right?


----------



## Candicetran

Thank you! It's RG


----------



## Candicetran

Thank you! Yes it is, i got it long time ago!


----------



## Candicetran

Thank you! It's RG.


----------



## Candicetran

kogaru83 said:


> I love your love bracelet  - is it RG or YG? thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! It's RG


----------



## Candicetran

Dode99 said:


> Love your skin color. You pull off the Love/JUC stack really well! The ring looks beautiful as well. It's Cartier right?



Thank you! Yes it is, I got it a long time ago.


----------



## Candicetran

theITbag said:


> Omg...this thread is evil. Now I have my eye on the juc with diamonds... Simply gorgeous with the love bracelet.




With diamond is the only way to go! Hehe!


----------



## Candicetran

Any of you guys having problem wih your love loosing up all the time? I have mine for 2 weeks and it loose up the second day and third day after the manager put the bracelet one me. Then a week later jist yesterday. I brought it back to cartier here in houston and they will only send it off to fix it for me . I am calling rome now where i got it from. I want a replacement since it's just two weeks, but not sure i will get it. I boughy both of the bracelet and spend a lot at cartier. Not too happy. Houston cartier said because i got tax refund and did not declare it when i came back to the us that legal issues they cannot do an exchange? So weird! I spend 17k for bot bracelet. They should warn that the screw will get loose. I know it's not happening to everyone and i know that it could be because I stack mine but still should have told us when we bought it. I still love mine, just kinda bump and tather have a piece of mine to have a new one instead of repair. Any of you ladies have had the same issues? Thanks!


----------



## keevs1995

My PG Love turned closer to YG after 6 months of purchase. I wear it 24/7 (when I workout, swim in the pool, etc.). I went back to the store and they did a quick polish and it's back to what it looked like originally. I've talked with the service agents from all 3 stores (NYC, London and Paris) and was informed that due to the activities that I do and perhaps my body chemistry, it would not be unusual if my PG Love (over time) will get a patina that has a yellow hue/ tint.


----------



## Candicetran

keevs1995 said:


> My PG Love turned closer to YG after 6 months of purchase. I wear it 24/7 (when I workout, swim in the pool, etc.). I went back to the store and they did a quick polish and it's back to what it looked like originally. I've talked with the service agents from all 3 stores (NYC, London and Paris) and was informed that due to the activities that I do and perhaps my body chemistry, it would not be unusual if my PG Love (over time) will get a patina that has a yellow hue/ tint.



Hi when they did quick polish is it the same polish they are talking about in the manual that they recommend only doing 2 times throughout the life of thr bracelet? Bevause it grinds down a thin layer of yhe gold? Thanks!


----------



## keevs1995

Candicetran said:


> Hi when they did quick polish is it the same polish they are talking about in the manual that they recommend only doing 2 times throughout the life of thr bracelet? Bevause it grinds down a thin layer of yhe gold? Thanks!



It's not the same as what you mentioned. The procedure only took 10 mins and involved steam cleaning and wiping the bracelet.

I saw your question re: bracelet loosening up. When I got my bracelet, the SA recommended that I check the screws regularly and to tighten it up every week for the next month- I have never had a problem with mine. That said, the bracelet is not meant to be unscrewed and taken off often. This causes the thread to wear out and possibly making the piece loose. It's meant to be worn and "loved" everyday.  

If the piece is defective, they should be able to send it to the Cartier repair center in NYC. If they can't fix it, they should be able to replace it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Candicetran

keevs1995 said:


> It's not the same as what you mentioned. The procedure only took 10 mins and involved steam cleaning and wiping the bracelet.
> 
> I saw your question re: bracelet loosening up. When I got my bracelet, the SA recommended that I check the screws regularly and to tighten it up every week for the next month- I have never had a problem with mine. That said, the bracelet is not meant to be unscrewed and taken off often. This causes the thread to wear out and possibly making the piece loose. It's meant to be worn and "loved" everyday.
> 
> If the piece is defective, they should be able to send it to the Cartier repair center in NYC. If they can't fix it, they should be able to replace it.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for the info. I don't take mine out often. I am sending it to nyc and will wait to see wat they say. The rep in rome has been wonderful. Didn't have the same good service when i talked to someone in Houston though  
I love the bracelet, just wished i had known that this could be happening, i would have maybe reconcidered  did you find yourseld having to re tighten it every now and then?


----------



## keevs1995

Candicetran said:


> Thank you for the info. I don't take mine out often. I am sending it to nyc and will wait to see wat they say. The rep in rome has been wonderful. Didn't have the same good service when i talked to someone in Houston though
> I love the bracelet, just wished i had known that this could be happening, i would have maybe reconcidered  did you find yourseld having to re tighten it every now and then?



I'm sorry you didn't get good service from your store. If you are near or close to the DC area, I have a wonderful person I could recommend. 

I only had to check/ tighten ( ever so slightly if need be) for the first 4 weeks. Never had a problem after that.


----------



## keevs1995

Candicetran said:


> Thank you for the info. I don't take mine out often. I am sending it to nyc and will wait to see wat they say. The rep in rome has been wonderful. Didn't have the same good service when i talked to someone in Houston though
> I love the bracelet, just wished i had known that this could be happening, i would have maybe reconcidered  did you find yourseld having to re tighten it every now and then?



I highly recommend not taking the bracelet off at all, if possible.


----------



## Candicetran

keevs1995 said:


> I highly recommend not taking the bracelet off at all, if possible.



Thank you for all your help. I will wait for the manager from rome to follow up with me, they have been giving me much much better service  thanks again!


----------



## cherylc

I wanted to update my post a while ago about the screws loosening since it's being discussed again. sorry I can't find my original post now but basically I was needing to tighten my screws almost on a weekly basis and I didn't know if it was defective. I had taken it off previously a couple times because of travel.

I went to my local boutique and the SA completely unscrewed then re screwed  the bracelet on for me and it has not loosened at all since. he said I probably didn't align it properly when I recrewed it on the last time I took it off and on. probably cause I did it myself. it's already been a couple of months and no loosening whatsoever whereas when my boyfriend helped put it on when he bought it I found myself retightening every few weeks. so technique does matter it seems!


----------



## keevs1995

Candicetran said:


> Thank you for all your help. I will wait for the manager from rome to follow up with me, they have been giving me much much better service  thanks again!




Best of luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## AmorNChanel

I will be going to Japan and Hong Kong. Can some tell me how much the YG love is in Japan and Hong Kong?  Trying to decide which country will be cheaper. TIA.


----------



## Candicetran

cherylc said:


> I wanted to update my post a while ago about the screws loosening since it's being discussed again. sorry I can't find my original post now but basically I was needing to tighten my screws almost on a weekly basis and I didn't know if it was defective. I had taken it off previously a couple times because of travel.
> 
> I went to my local boutique and the SA completely unscrewed then re screwed  the bracelet on for me and it has not loosened at all since. he said I probably didn't align it properly when I recrewed it on the last time I took it off and on. probably cause I did it myself. it's already been a couple of months and no loosening whatsoever whereas when my boyfriend helped put it on when he bought it I found myself retightening every few weeks. so technique does matter it seems!



Thank you for the info, the service advisor did ask if someone helped me put it on. My husband did


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! For those of you who wear your love with juc all the time, did you find that they scratch each other that much? I don't stack my loves, I mostly just wear only one 24-7 (2 at the most on rare occasions) but I am thinking of getting a juc so would love to get your opinions. TIA!


----------



## keevs1995

Haven't really had much problem with scratches. I wear an 18 love and 17 juc everyday.


----------



## Lots love

keevs1995 said:


> Haven't really had much problem with scratches. I wear an 18 love and 17 juc everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109406




Love yours we are twins have the same two as you love the rose gold sweet [emoji7]


----------



## gagabag

keevs1995 said:


> Haven't really had much problem with scratches. I wear an 18 love and 17 juc everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109406




That's just beautiful! 
As for sizing, I wear 17love, should I get 16juc? Thanks!


----------



## keevs1995

Lots love said:


> Love yours we are twins have the same two as you love the rose gold sweet [emoji7]




Thanks! Do you have the PG too?


----------



## keevs1995

gagabag said:


> That's just beautiful!
> As for sizing, I wear 17love, should I get 16juc? Thanks!




I suggest trying both 16 and 17 juc. I found that juc that is a size smaller lays better with the love.


----------



## Candicetran

gagabag said:


> Hi all! For those of you who wear your love with juc all the time, did you find that they scratch each other that much? I don't stack my loves, I mostly just wear only one 24-7 (2 at the most on rare occasions) but I am thinking of getting a juc so would love to get your opinions. TIA!



The sides of my love gets scratch a lot from my jus. Scratches a not noticeble on the jus


----------



## Candicetran

keevs1995 said:


> haven't really had much problem with scratches. I wear an 18 love and 17 juc everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109406




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## sapnadileesh

I wear my love size 16 and juc size 15 everyday..love the look ..I wear the nail head facing my love and don't think its added any scratches to my love...they are both bound to get scratched up with everyday wear...I've decided to enjoy wearing them both together


----------



## gagabag

Thank you all! I don't even bother looking for scratches in my loves anymore, I'm not even gentle at all lol! But you know how it is when you have something new (until it's not). It seems the consensus for juc is 1 size down. I'll try on both sizes to be sure. Thanks heaps!


----------



## Lots love

love Cartier [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## keevs1995

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3109997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love Cartier [emoji259][emoji259]




[emoji173]&#65039; it! Cartier is [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## auntynat

Hi, debating a rose gold bracelet in plain vs. 4 diamonds. It's a wedding anniversary present. I love the simplicity of the plain but the diamonds do jump out against the rose gold. Any views or similar dilemma's? I cannot decide!


----------



## baghagg

auntynat said:


> Hi, debating a rose gold bracelet in plain vs. 4 diamonds. It's a wedding anniversary present. I love the simplicity of the plain but the diamonds do jump out against the rose gold. Any views or similar dilemma's? I cannot decide!



I purchased mine in rg with 4 diamonds,  no regrets,  i love looking at it.


----------



## Candicetran

Hi, congrats on your wedding. I love the PG. I understand what you mean about the simplicity of the bracelet without diamond. I have the PG love and PG with semi diamond jus a clu. The diamonds give the bracelet a sparkle but it takes away some of the love symbols on the bracelet if you know what I mean? Both are beautiful though. It's a tough decision 
It's a wedding gift maybe go for the diamonds?


----------



## Cityfashionista

I wear 3 love bracelets. 2 are 16s and 1 is a 17. They do scratch but I think it's from daily wear

My yg is a 17 with diamonds & my 2 wg are without diamonds. I like both looks but I think the diamonds add to the look. Good luck 
deciding
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pg pictured but I have 2 wg. 1 is in the shop.


----------



## emjetz

Hi...Let me present you my first love bracelet in yellow gold....!!!..


----------



## emjetz

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3109997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love Cartier [emoji259][emoji259]



Absolutely love the JUC with the Love on you.....I need to get the JUC one day......!!!


----------



## Lots love

emjetz said:


> Hi...Let me present you my first love bracelet in yellow gold....!!!..




First let me say congratulations on your new love looks beautiful wear it good health. Thank you so much yes I love juc .


----------



## megs0927

emjetz said:


> Hi...Let me present you my first love bracelet in yellow gold....!!!..



Beautiful! I've been trying to make the same decision!


----------



## CATEYES

emjetz said:


> Hi...Let me present you my first love bracelet in yellow gold....!!!..



Congrats emjetz! You are building your empire! Lol! Don't see you around Chanel forum anymore....


----------



## emjetz

CATEYES said:


> Congrats emjetz! You are building your empire! Lol! Don't see you around Chanel forum anymore....



Thank you Cateyes!! I'm glad u still remember me even though I've been missing in action in Chanel forum for quite some time....hehe... I guess I'm contented of chanel bags so far even though not many... good for my pocket I know but cartier addiction is bad as chanel.... Anyway, nice to see here!!


----------



## emjetz

megs0927 said:


> Beautiful! I've been trying to make the same decision!



Thank you! Good luck on making your decision!



Lots love said:


> First let me say congratulations on your new love looks beautiful wear it good health. Thank you so much yes I love juc .



Thank you !!


----------



## freshie2096

FYI: me and my bestie went to Cartier store in Sydney this afternoon, and been told by our SA that all the Cartier pieces including watches are going to increase by 6-8% on Tuesday the 1st September!!


----------



## Caz71

freshie2096 said:


> FYI: me and my bestie went to Cartier store in Sydney this afternoon, and been told by our SA that all the Cartier pieces including watches are going to increase by 6-8% on Tuesday the 1st September!!



Wtf they just had one few months back. I am in melbourne and have the cuff on lay by!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

freshie2096 said:


> FYI: me and my bestie went to Cartier store in Sydney this afternoon, and been told by our SA that all the Cartier pieces including watches are going to increase by 6-8% on Tuesday the 1st September!!



Crazy! I only recently bought a cuff and it's already $1000 more expensive than when I got it.


----------



## Ubi_Stack

freshie2096 said:


> FYI: me and my bestie went to Cartier store in Sydney this afternoon, and been told by our SA that all the Cartier pieces including watches are going to increase by 6-8% on Tuesday the 1st September!!




Hi- is this a worldwide increase? I'm in the U.S., would you know? Thanks!


----------



## freshie2096

Ubi_Stack said:


> Hi- is this a worldwide increase? I'm in the U.S., would you know? Thanks!


No too sure in the U.S. . Hope someone else will know&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Bellastella79

Ubi_Stack said:


> Hi- is this a worldwide increase? I'm in the U.S., would you know? Thanks!


Hi , in Europe there will be a price increase 10 % from October . 3rd round this year.


----------



## dlord4

Candicetran said:


> Any of you guys having problem wih your love loosing up all the time? I have mine for 2 weeks and it loose up the second day and third day after the manager put the bracelet one me. Then a week later jist yesterday. I brought it back to cartier here in houston and they will only send it off to fix it for me . I am calling rome now where i got it from. I want a replacement since it's just two weeks, but not sure i will get it. I boughy both of the bracelet and spend a lot at cartier. Not too happy. Houston cartier said because i got tax refund and did not declare it when i came back to the us that legal issues they cannot do an exchange? So weird! I spend 17k for bot bracelet. They should warn that the screw will get loose. I know it's not happening to everyone and i know that it could be because I stack mine but still should have told us when we bought it. I still love mine, just kinda bump and tather have a piece of mine to have a new one instead of repair. Any of you ladies have had the same issues? Thanks!



I had no issues with them getting loose at the beginning then suddenly one of them did.  I had to tighten it almost every week, then one day the screw fell out.  I lost the screw.  Cartier gave me a replacement screw and since then it has remained tight.


----------



## barbie444

This is my dream Stack! So gorgeus


Lots love said:


> View attachment 3109997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love Cartier [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Candicetran

dlord4 said:


> I had no issues with them getting loose at the beginning then suddenly one of them did.  I had to tighten it almost every week, then one day the screw fell out.  I lost the screw.  Cartier gave me a replacement screw and since then it has remained tight.



Thanks for your reply. Mine is the new screw. Waiting to see what cartier will do for me.


----------



## nan2595

Candicetran said:


> Any of you guys having problem wih your love loosing up all the time? I have mine for 2 weeks and it loose up the second day and third day after the manager put the bracelet one me. Then a week later jist yesterday. I brought it back to cartier here in houston and they will only send it off to fix it for me . I am calling rome now where i got it from. I want a replacement since it's just two weeks, but not sure i will get it. I boughy both of the bracelet and spend a lot at cartier. Not too happy. Houston cartier said because i got tax refund and did not declare it when i came back to the us that legal issues they cannot do an exchange? So weird! I spend 17k for bot bracelet. They should warn that the screw will get loose. I know it's not happening to everyone and i know that it could be because I stack mine but still should have told us when we bought it. I still love mine, just kinda bump and tather have a piece of mine to have a new one instead of repair. Any of you ladies have had the same issues? Thanks!



 When I first got mine the same thing happened for about a month. they said that would happen and to keep tightening it daily. It goes away Dw


----------



## chel_ice

Caz71 said:


> Wtf they just had one few months back. I am in melbourne and have the cuff on lay by!


hi, do they allow layby at Cartier Melbourne?


----------



## Candicetran

nan2595 said:


> When I first got mine the same thing happened for about a month. they said that would happen and to keep tightening it daily. It goes away Dw



Thanks for your reply. That's good to know.


----------



## 336

chel_ice said:


> hi, do they allow layby at Cartier Melbourne?



Yes they do. The Cartier boutique in Melbourne is franchised by Monards, 20% deposit for lay-by.


----------



## Caz71

chel_ice said:


> hi, do they allow layby at Cartier Melbourne?



Ye its 25pct deposit. 6 months. But my case is different!  We are depositing money into their bank acc for months now. Hubby called asking for the balance but their accountant hasnt called us back in ages! So we have had it on layby since november last year!


----------



## lifelover

Caz71 said:


> Ye its 25pct deposit. 6 months. But my case is different!  We are depositing money into their bank acc for months now. Hubby called asking for the balance but their accountant hasnt called us back in ages! So we have had it on layby since november last year!


When will you have completed all the required payments and be picking it up?


----------



## Lots love

barbie444 said:


> This is my dream Stack! So gorgeus




Thank you so much I hope one day your dreams come true


----------



## chel_ice

336 said:


> Yes they do. The Cartier boutique in Melbourne is franchised by Monards, 20% deposit for lay-by.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## chel_ice

Caz71 said:


> Ye its 25pct deposit. 6 months. But my case is different!  We are depositing money into their bank acc for months now. Hubby called asking for the balance but their accountant hasnt called us back in ages! So we have had it on layby since november last year!


Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

lifelover said:


> When will you have completed all the required payments and be picking it up?



Well still waiting on the call from their accountant. The store can only see up to 3 months of transactions.


----------



## lilsweetie

Hi, I am new here, looking for help. I bought a love bracelet but a few things make me worry:
1) Stamped with AU750 instead of just 750
2) Has Narita Terminal stamp on it but the certificate is not in Japanese. It has French/Englich writing on it. A lot of the certificates from Japan seem to have Japanese writing on them but mine does not.
3) Certificate doesn't have a sales associate's signature or initials on it. It has the stamp, embossed bit on bottom right, but no initials.
4) Some of the letters on the certificate are ever so slightly off alignment. Almost can't tell but if you look close...
5) Should the inner box with the clasp have anything printed on the top or bottom of it? 

Any opinions or thoughts you might have would be great. Everything else looks great I think... but I am worried. Thanks.


----------



## CGORO2

lilsweetie said:


> Hi, I am new here, looking for help. I bought a love bracelet but a few things make me worry:
> 
> 1) Stamped with AU750 instead of just 750
> 
> 2) Has Narita Terminal stamp on it but the certificate is not in Japanese. It has French/Englich writing on it. A lot of the certificates from Japan seem to have Japanese writing on them but mine does not.
> 
> 3) Certificate doesn't have a sales associate's signature or initials on it. It has the stamp, embossed bit on bottom right, but no initials.
> 
> 4) Some of the letters on the certificate are ever so slightly off alignment. Almost can't tell but if you look close...
> 
> 5) Should the inner box with the clasp have anything printed on the top or bottom of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions or thoughts you might have would be great. Everything else looks great I think... but I am worried. Thanks.




would you be able to provide photos of the bracelet it even the box and the card? I will be easier to examine it through photos 

Did u buy it preowned online?


----------



## lilsweetie

It was this listing here on ebay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141743024454?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

some pix:






















Thanks for any opinions you have!


----------



## CGORO2

lilsweetie said:


> It was this listing here on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141743024454?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> some pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any opinions you have!




it actually looks genuine to me, however the 2015 models normally have a new style of the interior of the box where the bracelet sits. But looking at the bracelet itself it does look genuine to me. Lets see what other has to say


----------



## lilsweetie

CGORO2 said:


> it actually looks genuine to me, however the 2015 models normally have a new style of the interior of the box where the bracelet sits. But looking at the bracelet itself it does look genuine to me. Lets see what other has to say


So you don't think the certificate not being in Japanese and not having a signature/initials is ok?
And also the hallmark says AU750 instead of other bracelets that say only 750....

I really appreciate your time and response!


----------



## CGORO2

lilsweetie said:


> So you don't think the certificate not being in Japanese and not having a signature/initials is ok?
> 
> And also the hallmark says AU750 instead of other bracelets that say only 750....
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate your time and response!




 I've seen some certificates without the signatures yeah and uhm with the AU750 yeah I've also seen some that has the AU with it, mine is the old screw system and it says 750 but I think it varies between models. Have you purchased it already? It might be okay as well to come to your nearest Cartier store if there is one and compare it to what they have, or even just have a browse and check the markings on their love bracelets


----------



## keevs1995

I agree with the previous comment. Not all  certificates have signatures. Just like your bracelet, mine does have "AU" engraved-this is true for both LOVE and JUC. You can always take yours to a Cartier boutique to check authenticity.


----------



## Lots love

lilsweetie said:


> It was this listing here on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141743024454?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> some pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any opinions you have!




I don't see the stamp 750 on the other  part and last year Cartier put the serial number on both sides and I don't see it on the other side maybe kind of concerned if that was me I would definitely bring it to Cartier


----------



## JOJA

I purchased mine in 2013 from a boutique ~ my markings are different than this bracelet. Now, I know markings change so that's not to say this isn't authentic.  

I would definitely bring it to a boutique ~ maybe inquire about engraving.  From what I have read here they will only work on authentic pieces.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

The markings look okay. The no initials is fine but that's a normal certificate. The certificates from the love collection are different. They could have just been out though, it doesn't matter either way. The box itself does look a little odd.


----------



## lilsweetie

JOJA said:


> I would definitely bring it to a boutique ~ maybe inquire about engraving.  From what I have read here they will only work on authentic pieces.





Lots love said:


> I don't see the stamp 750 on the other  part and last year Cartier put the serial number on both sides and I don't see it on the other side maybe kind of concerned if that was me I would definitely bring it to Cartier





keevs1995 said:


> You can always take yours to a Cartier boutique to check authenticity.



*Joja, Lots Love, Keevs1995 *-  What do you say when you bring it to Cartier? I already called the Cartier US phone number and they said they don't perform authenticating services. Is that different from your experieces in store?

--------------------



Luxelifemomma said:


> The markings look okay. The no initials is fine but that's a normal certificate. The certificates from the love collection are different. They could have just been out though, it doesn't matter either way. The box itself does look a little odd.



What is it about the box that looks off to you? I'm interested to know. Thx


----------



## keevs1995

lilsweetie said:


> *Joja, Lots Love, Keevs1995 *-  What do you say when you bring it to Cartier? I already called the Cartier US phone number and they said they don't perform authenticating services. Is that different from your experieces in store?
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about the box that looks off to you? I'm interested to know. Thx




I've never had to do this before but have read this information from other threads. However, I have brought pieces I bought from other Cartier boutiques to my local Cartier when I requested valuation for insurance purposes.


----------



## lilsweetie

keevs1995 said:


> I've never had to do this before but have read this information from other threads. However, I have brought pieces I bought from other Cartier boutiques to my local Cartier when I requested valuation for insurance purposes.


So you asked them for a valuation document and they just issued you one, no problem?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Or you can request to get it engraved, they won't work on it if it's not authentic.


----------



## keevs1995

lilsweetie said:


> So you asked them for a valuation document and they just issued you one, no problem?




Yup!


----------



## Lots love

lilsweetie said:


> *Joja, Lots Love, Keevs1995 *-  What do you say when you bring it to Cartier? I already called the Cartier US phone number and they said they don't perform authenticating services. Is that different from your experieces in store?
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about the box that looks off to you? I'm interested to know. Thx




I would ask to have it polished


----------



## auntynat

Candicetran said:


> Hi, congrats on your wedding. I love the PG. I understand what you mean about the simplicity of the bracelet without diamond. I have the PG love and PG with semi diamond jus a clu. The diamonds give the bracelet a sparkle but it takes away some of the love symbols on the bracelet if you know what I mean? Both are beautiful though. It's a tough decision
> It's a wedding gift maybe go for the diamonds?


Actually you have my dream pair, but not sure if I will get the Clu in the future hence debating now. Many thanks for your advice!


----------



## theITbag

lilsweetie said:


> Hi, I am new here, looking for help. I bought a love bracelet but a few things make me worry:
> 
> 1) Stamped with AU750 instead of just 750
> 
> 2) Has Narita Terminal stamp on it but the certificate is not in Japanese. It has French/Englich writing on it. A lot of the certificates from Japan seem to have Japanese writing on them but mine does not.
> 
> 3) Certificate doesn't have a sales associate's signature or initials on it. It has the stamp, embossed bit on bottom right, but no initials.
> 
> 4) Some of the letters on the certificate are ever so slightly off alignment. Almost can't tell but if you look close...
> 
> 5) Should the inner box with the clasp have anything printed on the top or bottom of it?
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions or thoughts you might have would be great. Everything else looks great I think... but I am worried. Thanks.




Looks real to me. My box looks like that and my love cuff has AU750. Bought mine at the Cartier boutique. Wouldn't stress out about it.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Haven't worn my love bracelets in a while but I was inspired by a photo of Kylie Jenner wearing 6! It w really feels pretty heavy!


----------



## eggpudding

Natalie j said:


> Haven't worn my love bracelets in a while but I was inspired by a photo of Kylie Jenner wearing 6! It w really feels pretty heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119242



Such a gorgeous stack!!!!  I love your perlee too!!!


----------



## theITbag

I posted this on the JUC thread but thought the Love thread is suitable also.  Here's my stack...also inspired by Kylie Jenner:  WG with diamond love cuff, RG rainbow love, WG diamond JUC, RC JUC, and trinity bracelet.  It's quite heavy on one arm, so I split them for WG on left and RG on right.


----------



## Lots love

theITbag said:


> I posted this on the JUC thread but thought the Love thread is suitable also.  Here's my stack...also inspired by Kylie Jenner:  WG with diamond love cuff, RG rainbow love, WG diamond JUC, RC JUC, and trinity bracelet.  It's quite heavy on one arm, so I split them for WG on left and RG on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119740
> View attachment 3119739




So do u like the juc together or its to much


----------



## theITbag

Lots love said:


> So do u like the juc together or its to much




It's great together and not too much for a night out.  Looks great when I have a watch on my left arm and full stack on my right arm.  May be too much for daytime.


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> Haven't worn my love bracelets in a while but I was inspired by a photo of Kylie Jenner wearing 6! It w really feels pretty heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119242


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

theITbag said:


> I posted this on the JUC thread but thought the Love thread is suitable also.  Here's my stack...also inspired by Kylie Jenner:  WG with diamond love cuff, RG rainbow love, WG diamond JUC, RC JUC, and trinity bracelet.  It's quite heavy on one arm, so I split them for WG on left and RG on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119740
> View attachment 3119739




So cool! I had to take mine off after 2 days as it was just too heavy [emoji53]


----------



## Lots love

theITbag said:


> It's great together and not too much for a night out.  Looks great when I have a watch on my left arm and full stack on my right arm.  May be too much for daytime.




Thank you so much I love your collection you are very lucky lady enjoy them all [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## theITbag

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much I love your collection you are very lucky lady enjoy them all [emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks for your advice!  I love this thread!!!  So many fellow enablers!  I never ever thought about pairing the love with the JUC until I started perusing on the thread.  I was going to wait until Xmas to get the WG diamond JUC, but then thought life is too short. I might as well enjoy it now when I am still semi-young.  Love having the options to mix and match the loves and jucs.  No regrets at all and glad I didn't wait.


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Haven't worn my love bracelets in a while but I was inspired by a photo of Kylie Jenner wearing 6! It w really feels pretty heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119242



Awesome stack! How many do you normally wear?


----------



## Rami00

I have two and thinking of getting another yellow or white with no diamonds or Tiffany's metro oval bracelet to stack. What do you guys think?


----------



## theITbag

Rami00 said:


> I have two and thinking of getting another yellow or white with no diamonds or Tiffany's metro oval bracelet to stack. What do you guys think?




If you are going no diamonds, then YG. The WG love without diamonds is not rhodium plated so looks like polished stainless steel.  Cartier over Tiffany hands-down.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Awesome stack! How many do you normally wear?




Thanks! I wore my 3 loves for 2 years as I had it glued on as it kept coming loose banging against each other. Now I just wear one or 2 stacked with other bracelets.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> I have two and thinking of getting another yellow or white with no diamonds or Tiffany's metro oval bracelet to stack. What do you guys think?




I vote for Tiffany metro. I sometimes stack mine with JUC. When you try the right combo on, it's like falling in love lol...


----------



## Bother Free

theITbag said:


> If you are going no diamonds, then YG. The WG love without diamonds is not rhodium plated so looks like polished stainless steel.  Cartier over Tiffany hands-down.


+1


----------



## Lots love

theITbag said:


> Thanks for your advice!  I love this thread!!!  So many fellow enablers!  I never ever thought about pairing the love with the JUC until I started perusing on the thread.  I was going to wait until Xmas to get the WG diamond JUC, but then thought life is too short. I might as well enjoy it now when I am still semi-young.  Love having the options to mix and match the loves and jucs.  No regrets at all and glad I didn't wait.




I'm glad u didn't either enjoy them


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> I vote for Tiffany metro. I sometimes stack mine with JUC. When you try the right combo on, it's like falling in love lol...
> 
> View attachment 3120372



Wow! You are a stacking queen. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

theITbag said:


> If you are going no diamonds, then YG. The WG love without diamonds is not rhodium plated so looks like polished stainless steel.  Cartier over Tiffany hands-down.





Bother Free said:


> +1



Thank you! Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> I have two and thinking of getting another yellow or white with no diamonds or Tiffany's metro oval bracelet to stack. What do you guys think?



Rami what about RG?


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> I vote for Tiffany metro. I sometimes stack mine with JUC. When you try the right combo on, it's like falling in love lol...
> 
> View attachment 3120372




What size are your love and juc if u don't mind me asking


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Rami what about RG?



Thank you baghagg. I need to try it out with my stack. I'll take pictures with love and metro and ask for opinions again.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Lots love said:


> What size are your love and juc if u don't mind me asking



My loves are 17 and JUC is 16.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Wow! You are a stacking queen. Thank you :kiss:




Thank you! Just my 2cents, I wouldn't get another Love, you already have 2 so you can stack it with other bracelets which I think make The Loves more interesting. I like to change my stack every few days [emoji16]


----------



## theITbag

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Just my 2cents, I wouldn't get another Love, you already have 2 so you can stack it with other bracelets which I think make The Loves more interesting. I like to change my stack every few days [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120744




I die. [emoji7] Love the VCA stack with the juc and loves!  I have to agree with Natalie J...I would not get a 3rd love. Mix it up with a JUC or VCA or two.


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Just my 2cents, I wouldn't get another Love, you already have 2 so you can stack it with other bracelets which I think make The Loves more interesting. I like to change my stack every few days [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120744



Holly Molly!!!


----------



## Rami00

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Just my 2cents, I wouldn't get another Love, you already have 2 so you can stack it with other bracelets which I think make The Loves more interesting. I like to change my stack every few days [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120744





theITbag said:


> I die. [emoji7] Love the VCA stack with the juc and loves!  I have to agree with Natalie J...I would not get a 3rd love. Mix it up with a JUC or VCA or two.



I died too. She has the most beautiful stacks. I haven't really looked in VCA yet.


----------



## Sparkledolll

theITbag said:


> I die. [emoji7] Love the VCA stack with the juc and loves!  I have to agree with Natalie J...I would not get a 3rd love. Mix it up with a JUC or VCA or two.





Rami00 said:


> Holly Molly!!!





Rami00 said:


> I died too. She has the most beautiful stacks. I haven't really looked in VCA yet.



Thank you so much Ladies! The good thing about VCA is that most people don't know what it is so it can be quite low key and it's hard to scratch the perlee bracelet.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Stack attack this weekend at Electric Zoo!


----------



## baghagg

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Ladies! The good thing about VCA is that most people don't know what it is so it can be quite low key and it's hard to scratch the perlee bracelet.



Fabulous stack,  Nataliej.  Very creative .  Question :  is the VCA Alhambra one necklace or three bracelets?


----------



## Sparkledolll

baghagg said:


> Fabulous stack,  Nataliej.  Very creative .  Question :  is the VCA Alhambra one necklace or three bracelets?



Thank you! The Alhambra is actually my 10 motif necklace


----------



## Rami00

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Stack attack this weekend at Electric Zoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120866



yassss!!


----------



## CATEYES

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Stack attack this weekend at Electric Zoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120866



Oh my you have such a large and impressive stack sir. Lol!! Can't believe you have 3 pave!! 
&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Stack attack this weekend at Electric Zoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120866



Beyond Gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## cartier_love

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Stack attack this weekend at Electric Zoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120866


 

Love it!


----------



## bougainvillier

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! Just my 2cents, I wouldn't get another Love, you already have 2 so you can stack it with other bracelets which I think make The Loves more interesting. I like to change my stack every few days [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120744




Oh Natalie your collection is gorgeous! Needless to say my fav is your rg clover diamond! 

I for one couldn't stack bracelets at all - the weight bothers me so much and the noise makes me self conscientious. Probably the only exception is to stack a pave diamond love bracelet with my plain


----------



## Sparkledolll

bougainvillier said:


> Oh Natalie your collection is gorgeous! Needless to say my fav is your rg clover diamond!
> 
> I for one couldn't stack bracelets at all - the weight bothers me so much and the noise makes me self conscientious. Probably the only exception is to stack a pave diamond love bracelet with my plain



Thank you! The RG clover is my favourite too&#128512;


----------



## bluenavy

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Stack attack this weekend at Electric Zoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120866


 


wow


----------



## CGORO2

Kylie's current stack, what do you guys think


----------



## MahoganyQT

CGORO2 said:


> View attachment 3122546
> 
> 
> Kylie's current stack, what do you guys think




Overkill


----------



## Caz71

Shes taken most of them off. Mixes them up with the clou and some other ugly bracelets


----------



## MahoganyQT

Caz71 said:


> Shes taken most of them off. Mixes them up with the clou and some other ugly bracelets




Lol!


----------



## Lots love

CGORO2 said:


> View attachment 3122546
> 
> 
> Kylie's current stack, what do you guys think




I think it's to much looks like one big ? The point is less better stands out more when u have less. That's just me


----------



## baghagg

Lots love said:


> I think it's to much looks like one big ? The point is less better stands out more when u have less. That's just me



+ 1.. less is more 


I think a few looks way better than too many. .  Nothing  remains special after a certain point,  it lacks focus


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I think I hate the nails! Haha!


----------



## theITbag

CGORO2 said:


> View attachment 3122546
> 
> 
> Kylie's current stack, what do you guys think




How does she exercise with them all on???


----------



## Fem1014

Hello all....I need some advice.  I have both the YG and RG love bracelets that I absolutely love and wear everyday.  Was thinking of adding a WG one to make my stack complete.  Just wanted everyone's opinions if they thought 3 was too much?  I am undecided if I would purchase the WH with diamonds or without and am open to everyone's suggestions.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Frivole88

it's too much. it looks tacky. how can she move her hand with those stack. that would be quite heavy.  



CGORO2 said:


> View attachment 3122546
> 
> 
> Kylie's current stack, what do you guys think


----------



## Manon07

I was just at the Cartier 5th Ave and tried on the RG w/ my YG Love. The sales associate said 2 is good...after that its too much!


----------



## hoot

Fem1014 said:


> Hello all....I need some advice.  I have both the YG and RG love bracelets that I absolutely love and wear everyday.  Was thinking of adding a WG one to make my stack complete.  Just wanted everyone's opinions if they thought 3 was too much?  I am undecided if I would purchase the WH with diamonds or without and am open to everyone's suggestions.  Thanks in advance.




I personally think three is fine since they'd all be different. And I absolutely love the WG with diamonds. My taste is RG and YG without diamonds and if I were to purchase one with diamonds it would only be the white gold!


----------



## Bother Free

Fem1014 said:


> Hello all....I need some advice.  I have both the YG and RG love bracelets that I absolutely love and wear everyday.  Was thinking of adding a WG one to make my stack complete.  Just wanted everyone's opinions if they thought 3 was too much?  I am undecided if I would purchase the WH with diamonds or without and am open to everyone's suggestions.  Thanks in advance.


I wear PG with 4 diamonds, WG with 4 diamonds and YG with 4 diamonds. I wanted to complete my Trio of Love bracelets


----------



## theITbag

Fem1014 said:


> Hello all....I need some advice.  I have both the YG and RG love bracelets that I absolutely love and wear everyday.  Was thinking of adding a WG one to make my stack complete.  Just wanted everyone's opinions if they thought 3 was too much?  I am undecided if I would purchase the WH with diamonds or without and am open to everyone's suggestions.  Thanks in advance.




WG with diamonds is coated with rhodium and looks nice and bright.  WG plain is not coated and looks like polished stainless steel.  So definitely go for the WG with diamonds.


----------



## etk123

Rhodium plating wears off in time. So does that mean the rhodium plated pieces with diamonds will eventually be the same color as the plain WG?


----------



## Lots love

Fem1014 said:


> Hello all....I need some advice.  I have both the YG and RG love bracelets that I absolutely love and wear everyday.  Was thinking of adding a WG one to make my stack complete.  Just wanted everyone's opinions if they thought 3 was too much?  I am undecided if I would purchase the WH with diamonds or without and am open to everyone's suggestions.  Thanks in advance.




Maybe go for a juc instead would look amazing with the two loves


----------



## uhpharm01

CGORO2 said:


> View attachment 3122546
> 
> 
> Kylie's current stack, what do you guys think


I need the name of that nail color


----------



## Luxelifemomma

etk123 said:


> Rhodium plating wears off in time. So does that mean the rhodium plated pieces with diamonds will eventually be the same color as the plain WG?



Yes but you can re rhodium plate it. It takes a long time for it to not look bright anymore.


----------



## Vvicky

Luxelifemomma said:


> Yes but you can re rhodium plate it. It takes a long time for it to not look bright anymore.




Does it take years before rhodium plated wg looses bright colour or just some month? 
Love wg with diamonds anyway!))


----------



## missisa07

Does anyone have a photo of the 4 diamond stacked with the 10 diamond?  I have the 4 diamond, and am now considering stacking it with the 10 diamond..  I have yet to see pics of these, and I've searched through literally hundreds of pages of threads.  Thank you


----------



## Rami00

Vvicky said:


> Does it take years before rhodium plated wg looses bright colour or just some month?
> Love wg with diamonds anyway!))



I read somewhere that it takes about 8-10 years to lose it's brightness.I could be wrong. I have been wearing mine from last 4 months and it still looks brand new.


----------



## Rami00

Bother Free said:


> I wear PG with 4 diamonds, WG with 4 diamonds and YG with 4 diamonds. I wanted to complete my Trio of Love bracelets



Bother Free...would you please post a mod pic...Please?


----------



## Bother Free

Rami00 said:


> Bother Free...would you please post a mod pic...Please?


Hi Rami 
Here it is


----------



## Rami00

Bother Free said:


> Hi Rami
> Here it is


 
Gorgeous stack!! Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Bother Free

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous stack!! Thank you :kiss:


Thank you!


----------



## emjetz

Bother Free said:


> Hi Rami
> Here it is



Breathtaking looking at this!

Bother free,do u have problem the screw comes loose? Mine comes loose every 2-3 days....! Any idea ?


----------



## Fem1014

emjetz said:


> Breathtaking looking at this!
> 
> 
> 
> Bother free,do u have problem the screw comes loose? Mine comes loose every 2-3 days....! Any idea ?




Mine do too. I attribute it to the fact that they bang together and I exercise a lot with them. Who knows.


----------



## purse whore

missisa07 said:


> Does anyone have a photo of the 4 diamond stacked with the 10 diamond?  I have the 4 diamond, and am now considering stacking it with the 10 diamond..  I have yet to see pics of these, and I've searched through literally hundreds of pages of threads.  Thank you


I have them both and personally, I like the 4 diamond better.  It looks awkward stacked with the 4 and 10 and I think the 4 diamond one looks better alone.  The 10 diamond loses the love bracelet look to it.  If I could do it again, I would have bought another 4 diamond to stack instead of a 10.  It looks better and is cheaper.


----------



## Bother Free

emjetz said:


> Breathtaking looking at this!
> 
> Bother free,do u have problem the screw comes loose? Mine comes loose every 2-3 days....! Any idea ?



Hi emjetz 
One of the screws does become loose from time to time. My SA told me it is due to vibration. I check all the screws at least once every two weeks. It has become a habit for me to check the screws. I would feel odd if I don't check and secure the screws


----------



## emjetz

Bother Free said:


> Hi emjetz
> One of the screws does become loose from time to time. My SA told me it is due to vibration. I check all the screws at least once every two weeks. It has become a habit for me to check the screws. I would feel odd if I don't check and secure the screws



Oh Really? Glad I'm not only the one.....hmmmm..guess I need to check mine every other day... I wonder why some ladies don't have this problem...maybe we didn't screw correctly?!  SA told me I should have no problem as I only have one love and I don't stack with other bracelet..


----------



## missisa07

purse whore said:


> I have them both and personally, I like the 4 diamond better.  It looks awkward stacked with the 4 and 10 and I think the 4 diamond one looks better alone.  The 10 diamond loses the love bracelet look to it.  If I could do it again, I would have bought another 4 diamond to stack instead of a 10.  It looks better and is cheaper.



Thanks so much for your response! Now I'm leaning more towards getting another 3 diamond instead of 10...


----------



## Vvicky

Ladies, do you know by any chance why Cartier often changes stamps on the interior parts of the bracelets? Do you know how frequently it happens?


----------



## Bother Free

emjetz said:


> Oh Really? Glad I'm not only the one.....hmmmm..guess I need to check mine every other day... I wonder why some ladies don't have this problem...maybe we didn't screw correctly?!  SA told me I should have no problem as I only have one love and I don't stack with other bracelet..


My Love bracelets were screwed on by my SA. My PG and WG have no issues with the screws becoming loose. Only one of the screws on my YG becomes loose from time to time because of the vibration and the bracelets banging with each other. My SA told me this is normal because of the stacking.... I'm unsure if other ladies have the same issue....
Did your SA screw on your bracelet for you? I was told by my SA that there is a technique which helps tightening the screws so I just let my SA screw on my bracelets for me. 

If you don't stack your Love bracelet, then the screws shouldn't become loose so frequently...
I recall my SA mentioned that if the screws become loose too often and you aren't stacking it with anything else, then the bracelet could be defective. The bracelet would need to be sent to Cartier's in NY for testing. They are supposed to determine if the bracelet is truly defective.


----------



## Lots love

Vvicky said:


> Ladies, do you know by any chance why Cartier often changes stamps on the interior parts of the bracelets? Do you know how frequently it happens?




The reason is so it can't be copied by other people and for security reasons to so u know u are getting the real deal that my thoughts on it I think they do it ever year


----------



## cherylc

emjetz said:


> Oh Really? Glad I'm not only the one.....hmmmm..guess I need to check mine every other day... I wonder why some ladies don't have this problem...maybe we didn't screw correctly?!  SA told me I should have no problem as I only have one love and I don't stack with other bracelet..


i posted a little while ago about this same issue. i only have one love but the screws kept loosening. i ended up going in the boutique and the SA rescrewed it on for me and it hasn't loosened all since! i had been putting it on myself previously so there is definitely a technique in it. i think you really need another person to help to make sure everything is aligned properly. though my boyfriend put mine on originally and there was still a slight issue in loose screws. 

basically go to the boutique and have them reput it on you. lol.


----------



## cherylc

Bother Free said:


> My Love bracelets were screwed on by my SA. My PG and WG have no issues with the screws becoming loose. Only one of the screws on my YG becomes loose from time to time because of the vibration and the bracelets banging with each other. My SA told me this is normal because of the stacking.... I'm unsure if other ladies have the same issue....
> Did your SA screw on your bracelet for you? I was told by my SA that there is a technique which helps tightening the screws so I just let my SA screw on my bracelets for me.
> 
> If you don't stack your Love bracelet, then the screws shouldn't become loose so frequently...
> I recall my SA mentioned that if the screws become loose too often and you aren't stacking it with anything else, then the bracelet could be defective. The bracelet would need to be sent to Cartier's in NY for testing. They are supposed to determine if the bracelet is truly defective.


lol didn't see your reply before i wrote my reply. guess we are all on the same page though!


----------



## Candicetran

cherylc said:


> lol didn't see your reply before i wrote my reply. guess we are all on the same page though!



The SA screw mine on for me . I stack it with my clou, it came loose the next day and the week after. Then 4 days after, then finally it fell off my wrist!  waiting to drop it off so they can send it to nyc. Very annoying  if i knew i have to check it all the time i would have reconsidered. Wish cartier would tell us as a warning if we plan to stack it. It's a very expensive and i feel like it's should have neen disclose to us that it might happen. I love it but i think they can come up with a way where even with the vibration it wont happen. I am sure it's not happening to everyone


----------



## cherylc

i know this has probably been discussed but would love to hear experiences about wearing the love with a watch. is it not a good idea because of scratching or making the screws loose? in general i never like to wear watches but i'm reconsidering because i just love the look of a rolex.


----------



## cherylc

eek! been thinking about a juste un clou down the line but this makes me scared to stack them! though it seems others have been ok with it?


----------



## theITbag

cherylc said:


> eek! been thinking about a juste un clou down the line but this makes me scared to stack them! though it seems others have been ok with it?




No problems with mine. Knock on wood.  I also have insurance on all my pieces in case something does happen.  My SA did screw my love on for me and I haven't taken it off for years.  I also take the JUC off when exercising or if I'm lazy and keep it on, I wear a sweat wristband on each arm to prevent them from banging into each other.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

lilsweetie said:


> It was this listing here on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141743024454?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649
> 
> some pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any opinions you have!




Just so you know I saw this bracelet for sale in RG online. That doesn't mean this one isn't real but I would be a little concerned. You should bring it in for engraving or polishing to find out.


----------



## lilsweetie

Luxelifemomma said:


> Just so you know I saw this bracelet for sale in RG online. That doesn't mean this one isn't real but I would be a little concerned. You should bring it in for engraving or polishing to find out.



Thanks for letting me know. Where did you see it online?

I actually did bring it into Cartier and the assistant manager gave me a letter on letterhead and a valuation report for insurance purposes. The report is signed by the assistant manager and has the serial number, date of purchase and item ID and value. Do you think I should still worry?


----------



## Luxelifemomma

lilsweetie said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Where did you see it online?
> 
> I actually did bring it into Cartier and the assistant manager gave me a letter on letterhead and a valuation report for insurance purposes. The report is signed by the assistant manager and has the serial number, date of purchase and item ID and value. Do you think I should still worry?



Id say no!! The RG one probably saw this one for sale online and copied the serial number  

You're lucky they did the valuation for you. They wouldn't for me unless you purchase was directly from a boutique.


----------



## emjetz

Bother Free said:


> My Love bracelets were screwed on by my SA. My PG and WG have no issues with the screws becoming loose. Only one of the screws on my YG becomes loose from time to time because of the vibration and the bracelets banging with each other. My SA told me this is normal because of the stacking.... I'm unsure if other ladies have the same issue....
> Did your SA screw on your bracelet for you? I was told by my SA that there is a technique which helps tightening the screws so I just let my SA screw on my bracelets for me.
> 
> If you don't stack your Love bracelet, then the screws shouldn't become loose so frequently...
> I recall my SA mentioned that if the screws become loose too often and you aren't stacking it with anything else, then the bracelet could be defective. The bracelet would need to be sent to Cartier's in NY for testing. They are supposed to determine if the bracelet is truly defective.


Hi dear,I've been putting on myself(isn't easy though for the first time) lol...but I will definitely visit the boutique soon to let SA screw for me..


----------



## emjetz

cherylc said:


> i posted a little while ago about this same issue. i only have one love but the screws kept loosening. i ended up going in the boutique and the SA rescrewed it on for me and it hasn't loosened all since! i had been putting it on myself previously so there is definitely a technique in it. i think you really need another person to help to make sure everything is aligned properly. though my boyfriend put mine on originally and there was still a slight issue in loose screws.
> 
> basically go to the boutique and have them reput it on you. lol.



Thank you for your comment...!! Yes definitely will go to boutique and let the SA to screw it for me.....on the other hand, heard another SA  saying if I workout a lot the screws will become loose too....  I kept the screw driver in my purse nowadays just in case I need to.. feel so crazy to do that though!


----------



## theITbag

emjetz said:


> Thank you for your comment...!! Yes definitely will go to boutique and let the SA to screw it for me.....on the other hand, heard another SA  saying if I workout a lot the screws will become loose too....  I kept the screw driver in my purse nowadays just in case I need to.. feel so crazy to do that though!




Do yourself a favor and insure the bracelet. It will give you a peace of mind and no big deal if you end up losing it. The insurance company will replace with the same.  Oh...wear a sweatband over your bracelets when you exercise. It'll prevent all the banging.


----------



## theITbag

lilsweetie said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Where did you see it online?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually did bring it into Cartier and the assistant manager gave me a letter on letterhead and a valuation report for insurance purposes. The report is signed by the assistant manager and has the serial number, date of purchase and item ID and value. Do you think I should still worry?




No. Yours is real.  It looked real from the beginning and the valuation is confirmation.  Even with brand new purchases from the store, it requires 2 signatures from Cartier and takes 1-2 weeks to get the valuation letter; so if you got it, then it is real.  I don't really understand why people buy Cartier on Ebay.  It's not worth the risk to me to have a potential fake, and the entire experience of being catered at the boutique is fun, especially once a SA gets to know you and you become a regular.  JMHO.


----------



## CGORO2

getting a valuation report from the boutique is actually a good idea, just wondering though, would they do a valuation report to a jewellery that was purchased preowned?


----------



## Luxelifemomma

theITbag said:


> No. Yours is real.  It looked real from the beginning and the valuation is confirmation.  Even with brand new purchases from the store, it requires 2 signatures from Cartier and takes 1-2 weeks to get the valuation letter; so if you got it, then it is real.  I don't really understand why people buy Cartier on Ebay.  It's not worth the risk to me to have a potential fake, and the entire experience of being catered at the boutique is fun, especially once a SA gets to know you and you become a regular.  JMHO.




I agree. Purchasing in the boutique is much better.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

CGORO2 said:


> getting a valuation report from the boutique is actually a good idea, just wondering though, would they do a valuation report to a jewellery that was purchased preowned?



I've never heard of them doing one when it wasn't purchased directly from the boutique but apparently they do.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

theITbag said:


> No. Yours is real.  It looked real from the beginning and the valuation is confirmation.  Even with brand new purchases from the store, it requires 2 signatures from Cartier and takes 1-2 weeks to get the valuation letter; so if you got it, then it is real.  I don't really understand why people buy Cartier on Ebay.  It's not worth the risk to me to have a potential fake, and the entire experience of being catered at the boutique is fun, especially once a SA gets to know you and you become a regular.  JMHO.



I agree. I don't think it is worth it, I would always wonder if it is real. I work with Jasmine in the Dallas boutique and she knows me now. I like being able to email her for stock and things like that before I go in so I don't waste time driving over to Dallas. It is just a much better way to buy in my opinion. You may not save as much, but that is the cost for peace of mind.


----------



## ReneH

I have always wanted a LOVE bracelet but felt I needed to let a guy buy it for me.  So for years and years I have waited and dated men that would never buy me something at that price point.   All the high end items I own I've bought myself.  Is it wrong or weird if I just buy it for myself?   Also I have seen commentary that the clasp is different. Can someone explain that difference or pointing me to where I'm sure it's been discussed 
Thank you for the advice.


----------



## theITbag

ReneH said:


> I have always wanted a LOVE bracelet but felt I needed to let a guy buy it for me.  So for years and years I have waited and dated men that would never buy me something at that price point.   All the high end items I own I've bought myself.  Is it wrong or weird if I just buy it for myself?   Also I have seen commentary that the clasp is different. Can someone explain that difference or pointing me to where I'm sure it's been discussed
> Thank you for the advice.




I bought all my loves and JUC bracelets myself.  No regrets.  It's better because I have some jewelry that my ex bought me and because I'm no longer with him, I don't want to wear them.  My loves and JUC I bought myself and when I look at my wrists it reminds me of all my accomplishments.   Loving myself.


----------



## Caz71

Cartier reveal soon!


----------



## Caz71

Finally got it out of layby. !! Size 17 yg cuff. Have to get used to it.


----------



## ReneH

theITbag said:


> I bought all my loves and JUC bracelets myself.  No regrets.  It's better because I have some jewelry that my ex bought me and because I'm no longer with him, I don't want to wear them.  My loves and JUC I bought myself and when I look at my wrists it reminds me of all my accomplishments.   Loving myself.




That great. I'm going to be in DC where they have a boutique next Wednesday so I think I'm going to go and figure out the size


----------



## CATEYES

Caz71 said:


> Finally got it out of layby. !! Size 17 yg cuff. Have to get used to it.



Love it on you! I would love the cuff one day (soon) too. Big congrats Caz72!


----------



## CATEYES

ReneH said:


> I have always wanted a LOVE bracelet but felt I needed to let a guy buy it for me.  So for years and years I have waited and dated men that would never buy me something at that price point.   All the high end items I own I've bought myself.  Is it wrong or weird if I just buy it for myself?   Also I have seen commentary that the clasp is different. Can someone explain that difference or pointing me to where I'm sure it's been discussed
> Thank you for the advice.



I don't know anything about the clasp but I have to comment about what else you wrote ReneH. Don't wait for a man to come into your life to bring you joy. If you have the funds and your heart wants it, why not buy it for yourself as an I love me gift? Maybe make a promise to yourself to set your standards higher and that will possibly attract a man that treats you well... My two cents I've learned over the years. Not to say your dating down because they won't buy you anything as expensive as a Love bracelet, but by the way you worded it, sounds like they don't treasure you.  There are countless men in the world that will. Don't let other people or your own negative thoughts tell you otherwise. No matter the age, there are good people in the world that are looking for the same things as you. They may not be in the package you expect, but they are out there. Ok, had to get that out to my fellow TPFr or I wouldn't feel right. &#128513; can't wait to see your gift to yourself!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ReneH said:


> I have always wanted a LOVE bracelet but felt I needed to let a guy buy it for me.  So for years and years I have waited and dated men that would never buy me something at that price point.   All the high end items I own I've bought myself.  Is it wrong or weird if I just buy it for myself?   Also I have seen commentary that the clasp is different. Can someone explain that difference or pointing me to where I'm sure it's been discussed
> Thank you for the advice.




It's not weird, just Cartier marketing lol...apparently the person who bought it for you is meant to keep the screwdriver so you can't take it off yourself. Clearly this doesn't work because you can use anything to unscrew the bracelet. To me they're just bracelets, I wear them just because I like the way they look. Buy one if you want one! [emoji38]


----------



## emjetz

theITbag said:


> Do yourself a favor and insure the bracelet. It will give you a peace of mind and no big deal if you end up losing it. The insurance company will replace with the same.  Oh...wear a sweatband over your bracelets when you exercise. It'll prevent all the banging.


Thanks for the advice! :okay:


----------



## xSher

Hi ladies,

After lusting at the bracelets on tpf I visited my nearest Cartier boutique to try on some of the dainty bracelets (wish I hadnt, because I fell in love with every one of them!)

I'm looking for an everyday piece, and currently torn at these few choices, any advice please?



Love love love the look of this piece, it's so effortlessly elegant! I've tried looking for some modelling pic and didnt quite manage to find any 



This interlocking baby love seemed to be a much popular choice, love the soft tingling of the two loves!



or would a trinity bracelet be a better choice?

Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## theITbag

I have the love in WG and the baby trinity.  They were my first 2 Cartier pieces.  Love them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Finally got it out of layby. !! Size 17 yg cuff. Have to get used to it.



It looks gorgeous on you! Congrats CAZ.


----------



## ReneH

CATEYES said:


> I don't know anything about the clasp but I have to comment about what else you wrote ReneH. Don't wait for a man to come into your life to bring you joy. If you have the funds and your heart wants it, why not buy it for yourself as an I love me gift? Maybe make a promise to yourself to set your standards higher and that will possibly attract a man that treats you well... My two cents I've learned over the years. Not to say your dating down because they won't buy you anything as expensive as a Love bracelet, but by the way you worded it, sounds like they don't treasure you.  There are countless men in the world that will. Don't let other people or your own negative thoughts tell you otherwise. No matter the age, there are good people in the world that are looking for the same things as you. They may not be in the package you expect, but they are out there. Ok, had to get that out to my fellow TPFr or I wouldn't feel right. [emoji16] can't wait to see your gift to yourself!




Thank you


----------



## ReneH

theITbag said:


> I bought all my loves and JUC bracelets myself.  No regrets.  It's better because I have some jewelry that my ex bought me and because I'm no longer with him, I don't want to wear them.  My loves and JUC I bought myself and when I look at my wrists it reminds me of all my accomplishments.   Loving myself.




It is nice to not have to have the attachment if/when we break up

I appreciate the advice


----------



## keevs1995

ReneH said:


> That great. I'm going to be in DC where they have a boutique next Wednesday so I think I'm going to go and figure out the size




The Cartier in DC (Chevy Chase location) is one of my go to boutiques and have excellent relationship with. Nevertheless, I'm sure you'll receive great service!


----------



## Caz71

Thank  u Nikki and Catseyes!! Im too scared to scratch it.


----------



## dheap

xSher said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> After lusting at the bracelets on tpf I visited my nearest Cartier boutique to try on some of the dainty bracelets (wish I hadnt, because I fell in love with every one of them!)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for an everyday piece, and currently torn at these few choices, any advice please?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129659
> 
> 
> Love love love the look of this piece, it's so effortlessly elegant! I've tried looking for some modelling pic and didnt quite manage to find any
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129660
> 
> 
> This interlocking baby love seemed to be a much popular choice, love the soft tingling of the two loves!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129661
> 
> 
> or would a trinity bracelet be a better choice?
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your feedback!




I have the interlocking lock bracelet and I love it [emoji57]


----------



## Lanier

keevs1995 said:


> The Cartier in DC (Chevy Chase location) is one of my go to boutiques and have excellent relationship with. Nevertheless, I'm sure you'll receive great service!



Love that location ... I used to live within walking distance to it!


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> It's not weird, just Cartier marketing lol...apparently the person who bought it for you is meant to keep the screwdriver so you can't take it off yourself. Clearly this doesn't work because you can use anything to unscrew the bracelet. To me they're just bracelets, I wear them just because I like the way they look. Buy one if you want one! [emoji38]


Obviously this isn't the case when all of us have to go back to Cartier SA's to properly screw the loves on for us lol. And I don't think we are all marrying our SA's anytime soon although for that employee discount maybe we would consider it? Haha, I kid. 

Though obviously it's nice to receive a love as a gift from a significant other I def agree with the others who say if you have the funds and love it, buy it yourself! The sooner the better because the yearly price increases are brutal. Lol. I also get the feeling most people buy it themselves versus from a bf/dh etc anyways so no biggie.


----------



## cherylc

dheap said:


> I have the interlocking lock bracelet and I love it [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130591


Pretty combo!!! I've been debating getting a VCA sweet bracelet to go with my love and your pic makes it so tempting!


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Caz71 said:


> Finally got it out of layby. !! Size 17 yg cuff. Have to get used to it.



Yay!! Looks great. Did you only have to pay the price of when you lay byed it?


----------



## Caz71

DesignerNewbie said:


> Yay!! Looks great. Did you only have to pay the price of when you lay byed it?



Yep aud5400. Its now aud6600 I think. Even the SA said lucky I got it cheaper! !


----------



## CGORO2

Caz71 said:


> Yep aud5400. Its now aud6600 I think. Even the SA said lucky I got it cheaper! !




looks lovely! that's a good thing you've got while its still cheaper, I've been told just a week ago that there's going to be another increase soon.


----------



## Caz71

CGORO2 said:


> looks lovely! that's a good thing you've got while its still cheaper, I've been told just a week ago that there's going to be another increase soon.



Is this the aussie one? They just had their 2nd one this year few weeks ago. Cos I had it on layby since beginning of the year. So im a lucky ducky&#128517;


----------



## CGORO2

Caz71 said:


> Is this the aussie one? They just had their 2nd one this year few weeks ago. Cos I had it on layby since beginning of the year. So im a lucky ducky[emoji28]




Yeah I went and request for a cleaning kit for my newly purchased ring and my SA told me there's going to be another one soon, but he told me not to look at it as an increase but balancing. But still it'll be more difficult now to get another piece [emoji16]


----------



## xSher

dheap said:


> I have the interlocking lock bracelet and I love it [emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130591





theITbag said:


> I have the love in WG and the baby trinity.  They were my first 2 Cartier pieces.  Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank you ladies! They are beautiful beautiful pieces! I am so torn and would be gutted to miss any one of it 

Went back to the Cartier boutique to have a look on them and was absolutely sold to the mini circle of love bracelet - that'd be most likely what I'll get


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Caz71 said:


> Yep aud5400. Its now aud6600 I think. Even the SA said lucky I got it cheaper! !



Fantastic! It looks great on you. These price increases make me feel better about my purchases...it's a good investment!


----------



## Caz71

CGORO2 said:


> Yeah I went and request for a cleaning kit for my newly purchased ring and my SA told me there's going to be another one soon, but he told me not to look at it as an increase but balancing. But still it'll be more difficult now to get another piece [emoji16]



Ye I had this cuff on layby since I ordered it last year on melb cup day!  Lucky I got it at that price still. Id be lucky to get another Cartier in my dreams!


----------



## Ceilwenn

Finally got mine[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Caz71

DesignerNewbie said:


> Fantastic! It looks great on you. These price increases make me feel better about my purchases...it's a good investment!



Yes I keep telling DH!


----------



## CGORO2

Caz71 said:


> Ye I had this cuff on layby since I ordered it last year on melb cup day!  Lucky I got it at that price still. Id be lucky to get another Cartier in my dreams!




yeah I know what u feel I've had mine for couple of years now and I still adore like it like the first time, I do wanna get another bracelet but I'm thinking if two bracelets would be a little overdone as a guy


----------



## CGORO2

Caz71 said:


> Ye I had this cuff on layby since I ordered it last year on melb cup day!  Lucky I got it at that price still. Id be lucky to get another Cartier in my dreams!




that's super nice [emoji4]


----------



## Caz71

CGORO2 said:


> yeah I know what u feel I've had mine for couple of years now and I still adore like it like the first time, I do wanna get another bracelet but I'm thinking if two bracelets would be a little overdone as a guy



Hey.. Yes I've seen yr pics on IG! Wish my DH wanted one. He has the love ring in yg matching mine!!


----------



## Chanelgirl310

They website shows he prices! I want one tok! &#128513;


----------



## Lots love

Ceilwenn said:


> Finally got mine[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132906




Congratulations on your new love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;looks so sweet on your skin enjoy it [emoji178]


----------



## megs0927

My first love should arrive tomorrow! So anxious to see if it fits! I'm over 5 hours from a boutique. I think I've read every sizing thread on the forum and had my sister who is similarly built fitted as well!


----------



## freshie2096

I have a question and need all the help I can get from tPF members, thanks in advanced!

If you can only choose one combination from the following love bracelets, which set would you choose and why? Thanks!

1. Platinum love bracelet pair with 4-diamond YG love bracelet 
2. 4-diamond YG pair with 4-diamond YG love bracelet
3. 4-diamond YG pair with plain RG love bracelet


----------



## Rami00

freshie2096 said:


> I have a question and need all the help I can get from tPF members, thanks in advanced!
> 
> If you can only choose one combination from the following love bracelets, which set would you choose and why? Thanks!
> 
> 1. Platinum love bracelet pair with 4-diamond YG love bracelet
> 2. 4-diamond YG pair with 4-diamond YG love bracelet
> 3. 4-diamond YG pair with plain RG love bracelet


 
I have  white/yellow gold both with 4 diamonds and get compliments on it all the time. I wanted to be able to wear both yellow and gold jewelry with these two pieces (since I never plan to take them off). I like the look of mix metals.


----------



## Rami00

megs0927 said:


> My first love should arrive tomorrow! So anxious to see if it fits! I'm over 5 hours from a boutique. I think I've read every sizing thread on the forum and had my sister who is similarly built fitted as well!


 
I could feel your excitement. Please do not forget to post pics.


----------



## hoot

freshie2096 said:


> I have a question and need all the help I can get from tPF members, thanks in advanced!
> 
> 
> 
> If you can only choose one combination from the following love bracelets, which set would you choose and why? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Platinum love bracelet pair with 4-diamond YG love bracelet
> 
> 2. 4-diamond YG pair with 4-diamond YG love bracelet
> 
> 3. 4-diamond YG pair with plain RG love bracelet




My choice from those options would be 1 but my pairing of choice would be a Platinum 4 diamond bracelet with a plain YG. I personally am not a fan of the plain platinum but love it with the 4 diamonds. I'd also choose the plain YG since it's like the original.


----------



## megs0927

My love bangle arrived today and my husband did an awesome job putting it on! I debated for quite awhile between the cuff vs bangle and a 17 vs 18. So happy I went with the 18. My wrist measures 6.25 inches (16cm). I really like how comfortable it is and having some movement! The yellow gold is so warm and beautiful!


----------



## Ceilwenn

Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your new love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;looks so sweet on your skin enjoy it [emoji178]




Thanks [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Ceilwenn

megs0927 said:


> View attachment 3135324
> View attachment 3135325
> 
> 
> My love bangle arrived today and my husband did an awesome job putting it on! I debated for quite awhile between the cuff vs bangle and a 17 vs 18. So happy I went with the 18. My wrist measures 6.25 inches (16cm). I really like how comfortable it is and having some movement! The yellow gold is so warm and beautiful!




Good choice! My wrist is 16, and it took me 30mins to decided 17 or 18 size bangle, and I went with 18. I like to rotate my bangle when I'm bored  [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## theITbag

megs0927 said:


> View attachment 3135324
> View attachment 3135325
> 
> 
> My love bangle arrived today and my husband did an awesome job putting it on! I debated for quite awhile between the cuff vs bangle and a 17 vs 18. So happy I went with the 18. My wrist measures 6.25 inches (16cm). I really like how comfortable it is and having some movement! The yellow gold is so warm and beautiful!




Congrats!  Wear in good health.  Looks beautiful.


----------



## perleegirl

freshie2096 said:


> I have a question and need all the help I can get from tPF members, thanks in advanced!
> 
> 
> 
> If you can only choose one combination from the following love bracelets, which set would you choose and why? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Platinum love bracelet pair with 4-diamond YG love bracelet
> 
> 2. 4-diamond YG pair with 4-diamond YG love bracelet
> 
> 3. 4-diamond YG pair with plain RG love bracelet




Have you inquired about having a custom platinum with diamonds made? I have! Apparently, One would have to put in a request for it, and if it were approved would be very expensive. It's $15,000 without diamonds. I would love this combo!


----------



## perleegirl

hoot said:


> My choice from those options would be 1 but my pairing of choice would be a Platinum 4 diamond bracelet with a plain YG. I personally am not a fan of the plain platinum but love it with the 4 diamonds. I'd also choose the plain YG since it's like the original.




Ok! Just realized you were asking about pairing with the plain Platinum. I have considered this pairing too. I love Platinum, but my concern would be that wearing plat & gold Loves together wouldn't be recommended due to the different metals. Plat is a heavier, stronger metal, and might beat up the gold love. You may want to run that question by Cartier. If that isn't an issue, plat & plain gold would be my vote. Otherwise, I would go with two gold Loves.


----------



## cmars

xSher said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> After lusting at the bracelets on tpf I visited my nearest Cartier boutique to try on some of the dainty bracelets (wish I hadnt, because I fell in love with every one of them!)
> 
> I'm looking for an everyday piece, and currently torn at these few choices, any advice please?
> 
> View attachment 3129659
> 
> Love love love the look of this piece, it's so effortlessly elegant! I've tried looking for some modelling pic and didnt quite manage to find any
> 
> View attachment 3129660
> 
> This interlocking baby love seemed to be a much popular choice, love the soft tingling of the two loves!
> 
> View attachment 3129661
> 
> or would a trinity bracelet be a better choice?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback!



I love the first one, looking to get it myself  I like my bracelets to lay flat, just my own weirdness


----------



## anna113377

CGORO2 said:


> looks lovely! that's a good thing you've got while its still cheaper, I've been told just a week ago that there's going to be another increase soon.


Hello!

I was not aware that Cartier in Australia had lay-by arrangements?  Will you please tell me how long they give you and their terms and conditions?  I'm from Melbourne.  

I wish I had known this earlier (before the two price increases this year)!  I was going to get the pink gold love bangle but decided to get a limited edition Chanel watch instead and save the pink gold love bangle for when I'm in Europe next year.

Your help is sincerely appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## Rami00

anna113377 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was not aware that Cartier in Australia had lay-by arrangements?  Will you please tell me how long they give you and their terms and conditions?  I'm from Melbourne.
> 
> I wish I had known this earlier (before the two price increases this year)!  I was going to get the pink gold love bangle but decided to get a limited edition Chanel watch instead and save the pink gold love bangle for when I'm in Europe next year.
> 
> Your help is sincerely appreciated!
> 
> Thank you.


 
Do you guys have Cartier red card in Australia? You could use it for one year.. interest free with minimum payments.


----------



## Caz71

Rami00 said:


> Do you guys have Cartier red card in Australia? You could use it for one year.. interest free with minimum payments.



I was told 3 months. But my cuff had been on layby since nov last year. I took it out last week!. As long as u make regular payments (we did internet banking to Cartier account ). They dont really hassle u.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Caz71 said:


> Finally got it out of layby. !! Size 17 yg cuff. Have to get used to it.




Yay! Big congrats Caz[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]wear it in good health.


----------



## Caz71

anna113377 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was not aware that Cartier in Australia had lay-by arrangements?  Will you please tell me how long they give you and their terms and conditions?  I'm from Melbourne.
> 
> I wish I had known this earlier (before the two price increases this year)!  I was going to get the pink gold love bangle but decided to get a limited edition Chanel watch instead and save the pink gold love bangle for when I'm in Europe next year.
> 
> Your help is sincerely appreciated!
> 
> Thank you.



Ive sent u a pm.


----------



## Caz71

Chanelconvert said:


> Yay! Big congrats Caz[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]wear it in good health.



Thanks Chanelconvert. I dunno if Im happy. I think I would have preferred the full bangle! I dont wear the cuff at work or home for fear of scratching. ..&#128517;


----------



## Stylish P

Hi There

New to Cartier Love Bangle..after looking at all the lovely picture,I'm now dying to own this beautiful piece of jewellery.
Can anyone please tell me what is the thickness of these bangles as i love to wear stacked bangles and was wondering how would three of these love stack up together.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## anna113377

Thanks again for everything, Caz!  So grateful for your help x o


----------



## luvmy3girls

Has anyone gotten a Clou to go with their Love and regretted it and wished they went with a 2nd Love instead ??


----------



## baghagg

luvmy3girls said:


> Has anyone gotten a Clou to go with their Love and regretted it and wished they went with a 2nd Love instead ??



Really good question,  because that's my dilemma right now as well..


----------



## JE2824

luvmy3girls said:


> Has anyone gotten a Clou to go with their Love and regretted it and wished they went with a 2nd Love instead ??







baghagg said:


> Really good question,  because that's my dilemma right now as well..




I have the JUC and Love together in yellow gold, and I absolutely do not regret it. However, I want to add a white gold love bracelet, because I love the look of the mixed metals. I would not change my current combo though. I love them both equally for different reasons. HTH


----------



## baghagg

JE2824 said:


> I have the JUC and Love together in yellow gold, and I absolutely do not regret it. However, I want to add a white gold love bracelet, because I love the look of the mixed metals. I would not change my current combo though. I love them both equally for different reasons. HTH
> 
> View attachment 3138142




This is my ultimate plan as well lol...  I keep going back and forth, though..


----------



## Stylish P

Stylish P said:


> Hi There
> 
> New to Cartier Love Bangle..after looking at all the lovely picture,I'm now dying to own this beautiful piece of jewellery.
> Can anyone please tell me what is the thickness of these bangles as i love to wear stacked bangles and was wondering how would three of these love stack up together.
> Any help would be appreciated.




*bump*
Anyone


----------



## ReneH

ReneH said:


> I have always wanted a LOVE bracelet but felt I needed to let a guy buy it for me.  So for years and years I have waited and dated men that would never buy me something at that price point.   All the high end items I own I've bought myself.  Is it wrong or weird if I just buy it for myself?   Also I have seen commentary that the clasp is different. Can someone explain that difference or pointing me to where I'm sure it's been discussed
> Thank you for the advice.




Thanks for the encouragement. My wrist will love it (my bank account maybe not as much -just kidding)


----------



## Lots love

Well I got my two loves first the juc but I wish I got two juc now instead but I love my collection 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]good luck to what u choose to do it's hard choice


----------



## Lots love

ReneH said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. My wrist will love it (my bank account maybe not as much -just kidding)
> View attachment 3138599




Your box is different too what do u mean locks on your love are different ? They change there things all the


----------



## ReneH

Lots love said:


> Your box is different too what do u mean locks on your love are different ? They change there things all the




Older love bracelets the screws completely come out. Now they don't and the sides slide in when you loosen the screw. 
I just bought this at the Boutique


----------



## L etoile

How does the patina on the WG and YG differ over time? Does one age better than the other?

I'm still debating WG and YG. I'd love to see side-by-side pics of old and new bracelets if anyone has them!

I wear my platinum wedding ring daily and love its patina. I'd love a YG love but I think the WG may age better?


----------



## whatman13

Hey, I'm looking at getting a love for my partner's birthday and just had a little question that's been nagging me. Do the two screws which unscrew end up lining up with the rest of the 'screws' on the bracelet? and do they sit flush with the rest of the bracelet? I've read that the ones with the old system protrude a little bit and the new system ones sit flush?


----------



## L etoile

whatman13 said:


> Hey, I'm looking at getting a love for my partner's birthday and just had a little question that's been nagging me. Do the two screws which unscrew end up lining up with the rest of the 'screws' on the bracelet? and do they sit flush with the rest of the bracelet? I've read that the ones with the old system protrude a little bit and the new system ones sit flush?


I'm also interested in knowing if the screw divot lines up with the others or if they point in all different directions.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone have the love bracelet in the 21cm size? If yes, can you please post some photos of it on your wrist?  Thank you


----------



## Caz71

L etoile said:


> How does the patina on the WG and YG differ over time? Does one age better than the other?
> 
> I'm still debating WG and YG. I'd love to see side-by-side pics of old and new bracelets if anyone has them!
> 
> I wear my platinum wedding ring daily and love its patina. I'd love a YG love but I think the WG may age better?



My ring is over a yr old. I just got the cuff last week. Ring definitely has the patina.


----------



## L etoile

Caz71 said:


> My ring is over a yr old. I just got the cuff last week. Ring definitely has the patina.


Ooooh, LOVE them!! Would you be willing to post a close-up side-by-side pic of them to show off the difference?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I was just browsing Yoogi's Closet and they have a size 17 YG bangle for 5k. Happy shopping!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love my JUC/Love combination!


----------



## Caz71

L etoile said:


> Ooooh, LOVE them!! Would you be willing to post a close-up side-by-side pic of them to show off the difference?



Yep Ill do later tonite. On my way to work now!


----------



## uhpharm01

Is it comfortable wearing a love bracelet everyday? Thank you


----------



## Bother Free

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it comfortable wearing a love bracelet everyday? Thank you


I have 3 Love bracelets with diamonds and I do think they are comfortable to wear 24/7


----------



## Bother Free

whatman13 said:


> Hey, I'm looking at getting a love for my partner's birthday and just had a little question that's been nagging me. Do the two screws which unscrew end up lining up with the rest of the 'screws' on the bracelet? and do they sit flush with the rest of the bracelet? I've read that the ones with the old system protrude a little bit and the new system ones sit flush?



My screws do not line with the rest of the "screws" and they are almost flushed with the bracelet


----------



## CGORO2

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it comfortable wearing a love bracelet everyday? Thank you




I've had mine for years now I've never taken them off apart from when I have to do through the airport security [emoji16] I think one wouldn't feel uncomfortable at all [emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## KensingtonUK

Bother Free said:


> My screws do not line with the rest of the "screws" and they are almost flushed with the bracelet




Second this.   They do not line with the rest of the screws and they don't fit flush as in if you rub your hand over them you can feel them but they don't get caught on clothing or anything if that makes sense


----------



## annanas

I really wish they'd make the screws line up, it annoys me a little bit every time I look at them!


----------



## L etoile

Caz71 said:


> Yep Ill do later tonite. On my way to work now!


Thanks!


----------



## djsmom

Walked out the boutique wearing my WG bracelet and my watch has caused a half circle scratch on the bracelet. I don't want to wear it alone and I don't want to remove a link from my watch. If the bracelet doesn't rotate I can deal with the rubbing, I love the look of the two together.


----------



## Caz71

djsmom said:


> Walked out the boutique wearing my WG bracelet and my watch has caused a half circle scratch on the bracelet. I don't want to wear it alone and I don't want to remove a link from my watch. If the bracelet doesn't rotate I can deal with the rubbing, I love the look of the two together.



I luv the Love with a watch. Im too scared to try it in fear of scratching because it's brand new! How long till anyone started layering yr Loves?


----------



## luvmy3girls

djsmom said:


> Walked out the boutique wearing my WG bracelet and my watch has caused a half circle scratch on the bracelet. I don't want to wear it alone and I don't want to remove a link from my watch. If the bracelet doesn't rotate I can deal with the rubbing, I love the look of the two together.




Maybe wear it on the other hand until it gets some scratches and not as new and then switch it over. Have you thought about wearing a bracelet between the two? The trinity on the cord would be cute between them [emoji4]


----------



## KensingtonUK

Caz71 said:


> I luv the Love with a watch. Im too scared to try it in fear of scratching because it's brand new! How long till anyone started layering yr Loves?




I started a week after and now I layer with anything. It's a love and I will wear it for life so the hairline scratches to me add personality


----------



## luvmy3girls

KensingtonUK said:


> I started a week after and now I layer with anything. It's a love and I will wear it for life so the hairline scratches to me add personality




I agree [emoji4]


----------



## missisa07

My stack!  4 diamond yellow gold.  Size 16.  I kind of regret not getting the size 17 to have a little more movement.  I've only had it for under a month, and I can definitely see the hairline scratches.  Learning to live with them. 

Layered with rose gold Bony Levy Skinny Diamond Bangle from Nordstrom and Tiffany T Rose Gold.


----------



## luvmy3girls

missisa07 said:


> My stack!  4 diamond yellow gold.  Size 16.  I kind of regret not getting the size 17 to have a little more movement.  I've only had it for under a month, and I can definitely see the hairline scratches.  Learning to live with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Layered with rose gold Bony Levy Skinny Diamond Bangle from Nordstrom and Tiffany T Rose Gold.




Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## whatman13

Could someone please maybe post a photo so I can see how the screws sit with the rest of the bracelet? I'd much rather they were completely flush, i think it looks more elegant and refined than if the two were jutting out


----------



## KensingtonUK

Hope these help but really I think you should go visit Cartier or saks and see them in person


----------



## KensingtonUK

The first pic is taken from a side angle to the screw on the top is one of the screws so you can see how close it sits to sitting flush


----------



## Caz71

L etoile said:


> Thanks!



Sorry took long here is.


----------



## uhpharm01

Caz71 said:


> Sorry took long here is.



Your have the cuff. I need the cuff instead of the bracelet. But I really want the bracelet instead. I may have a job in the future where I can't wear the cuff.


----------



## L etoile

Caz71 said:


> Sorry took long here is.


Thanks! They both look very similar; you must take great care of your jewelry!


----------



## Caz71

L etoile said:


> Thanks! They both look very similar; you must take great care of your jewelry!



The ring has scratches as I wear at work in the cafe. The cuff is practical to take off at night. I cant wear it 24-7 not as comfy


----------



## whatman13

Thanks so much! The screws look domed, not the straight cut the rest of them are, is that right? Been meaning to go into the Cartier boutique but it's so damn far from where i live lol


----------



## CGORO2

whatman13 said:


> Thanks so much! The screws look domed, not the straight cut the rest of them are, is that right? Been meaning to go into the Cartier boutique but it's so damn far from where i live lol




Yeah it's a little concave, the the new screw system actually has a more flat screw mechanism compared to the old screw system where you can definitely see the bump of the two locking screw but it's not too much


----------



## veneti

I am saving for my first love bracelet and recently tried them on at Cartier Frankfurt. They are stunning. Though I read that a lot of people prefer the older screw system. I never got to try that one on.

Not considering the $$ savings I'd possibly make getting a preloved one I would like to ask you which one you think I should go for. My biggest concern is that I'll be terrified and keep looking all the time whether the screws got lose. I would like to wear it all the time (I am doing a lot of sports and piano playing). Do you think both screw systems should be fine for me? Thank you for any advice


----------



## CGORO2

veneti said:


> I am saving for my first love bracelet and recently tried them on at Cartier Frankfurt. They are stunning. Though I read that a lot of people prefer the older screw system. I never got to try that one on.
> 
> 
> 
> Not considering the $$ savings I'd possibly make getting a preloved one I would like to ask you which one you think I should go for. My biggest concern is that I'll be terrified and keep looking all the time whether the screws got lose. I would like to wear it all the time (I am doing a lot of sports and piano playing). Do you think both screw systems should be fine for me? Thank you for any advice




Good thinking actually, I mean buying a preowned bracelet doesn't make much difference as long as you know you're getting an authentic one. As for which model to get, I own an old system bracelet and I've heard the issues associated with the new screw system, the new screw system is so much more convenient to wear compared to the old screw system because you won't lose the screws when you take it off. and it's also not easy to put it on and off by yourself too. I'd say if you can find a food preowned bracelet with a new screw system then go for it


----------



## Suzie

I have the new system and 2 years down the track I have had no issues.


----------



## keevs1995

veneti said:


> I am saving for my first love bracelet and recently tried them on at Cartier Frankfurt. They are stunning. Though I read that a lot of people prefer the older screw system. I never got to try that one on.
> 
> 
> 
> Not considering the $$ savings I'd possibly make getting a preloved one I would like to ask you which one you think I should go for. My biggest concern is that I'll be terrified and keep looking all the time whether the screws got lose. I would like to wear it all the time (I am doing a lot of sports and piano playing). Do you think both screw systems should be fine for me? Thank you for any advice




I have the new screw system and have never had a problem with it. Just like others, I caution that you go through someone reputable when purchasing a pre-loved bracelets. Good luck!


----------



## dheap

cherylc said:


> Pretty combo!!! I've been debating getting a VCA sweet bracelet to go with my love and your pic makes it so tempting!




Oh my gosh! Get the VCA, you won't regret it. I was hesitant at first but now no regrets whatsoever!


----------



## KensingtonUK

veneti said:


> I am saving for my first love bracelet and recently tried them on at Cartier Frankfurt. They are stunning. Though I read that a lot of people prefer the older screw system. I never got to try that one on.
> 
> 
> 
> Not considering the $$ savings I'd possibly make getting a preloved one I would like to ask you which one you think I should go for. My biggest concern is that I'll be terrified and keep looking all the time whether the screws got lose. I would like to wear it all the time (I am doing a lot of sports and piano playing). Do you think both screw systems should be fine for me? Thank you for any advice




I can only speak on the new screw but I have had no issues. Never have to tighten and did not have to use any glue.  I do have it insured so if I loose it, it's covered but after 18 months, no issues at all and I do heaps of sports and am always at the beach


----------



## roy40

I do want to add that nearly every instance of a lost LOVE bangle has been a new screw system bangle. Do your research on this forum. I will not buy a new system bangle for this reason. That being said - for people who remove their LOVE bracelets regularly, yes the peace of mind of not losing a screw is nice, however, I keep my LOVE bangle on 24/7/365 and have no plans to remove it. The screws are exactly where they were when it was put on, and if, God forbid, one screw got lose, I didn't notice it, and it fell out, the other screw would still be in place ...


----------



## roy40

I'd also like to add that if you consider an old screw system bracelet, there are a number of fakes out there ... Go to a reputable reseller, or consider a LOVE cuff, or ... But a new system bangle but have it insured on a policy that would cover it falling off and being lost.


----------



## Rami00

KensingtonUK said:


> I can only speak on the new screw but I have had no issues. Never have to tighten and did not have to use any glue.  I do have it insured so if I loose it, it's covered but after 18 months, no issues at all and I do heaps of sports and am always at the beach



+1 

I have two on from the day I bought and never took them off. No issues. I discussed all the horror stories mentioned here with my SA before buying it. She just laughed and said .. It's just not being closet properly. 

These babies are regular to the gym .. Minus the Hermès. Here is my stack of the day.


----------



## cherylc

I have the new screw system and even when I had put it on myself badly and the screws were loosening often, I never got close to the point where it would come off. I seriously don't understand how one wouldn't notice that it was so loose to the point of falling off.

That being said, since an SA put it on for me properly I have not had the screws loosen AT ALL.


----------



## theITbag

No problems with mine with the new screws and it's been two years. I never take it off and I do have insurance on it just in case.  I would never buy used Cartier.  You don't get the wonderful experience of the Cartier staff and service.  And because there are fakes out there, I would never want to buy something and have to worry about it.  It's not much cheaper to buy it used, which begs the question...should you be buying something if you cannot afford it.  It's not like it is such a rare piece that you have to find it else.  Basically walk into any Cartier boutique and you can walk home with a piece of your liking.  No waiting like with Hermes birkins or something similar which are more challenging to get.  Jewelry is a luxury...there are other less expensive brands that are authentic and you can have the peace of mind that it is real.  Or wait until you can afford to buy a new piece that you can treasure for the rest of your life.  JMHO.


----------



## L etoile

How do you clean your love bracelets, or do you not bother since you wear them in the shower?

Does everyone stack them with bracelets and watches? I'd like to, but I'm nervous about scratching.


----------



## keevs1995

L etoile said:


> How do you clean your love bracelets, or do you not bother since you wear them in the shower?
> 
> Does everyone stack them with bracelets and watches? I'd like to, but I'm nervous about scratching.




I don't necessarily clean mine even though I have them on 24/7/365. Yes, they get scratched but I do not worry about it- this is expected for something that's meant to be worn everyday. They are meant to age with character.


----------



## arwen

veneti said:


> I am saving for my first love bracelet and recently tried them on at Cartier Frankfurt. They are stunning. Though I read that a lot of people prefer the older screw system. I never got to try that one on.
> 
> Not considering the $$ savings I'd possibly make getting a preloved one I would like to ask you which one you think I should go for. My biggest concern is that I'll be terrified and keep looking all the time whether the screws got lose. I would like to wear it all the time (I am doing a lot of sports and piano playing). Do you think both screw systems should be fine for me? Thank you for any advice



 If you are considering a pre-loved one and live close to Frankfurt : there is a well- known 2nd Hand luxury boutique currently selling 2 Loves, both old system and with diamonds, one rosegold and one white gold.
They are not mine and I am not related to that boutique. 
Just saw last Saturday they still have them.
PM me in case you want the name of that shop.

I have the new screw system and had no issues so far. Also wearing it to the gym, protected with a sweat band.


----------



## veneti

CGORO2 said:


> Good thinking actually, I mean buying a preowned bracelet doesn't make much difference as long as you know you're getting an authentic one. As for which model to get, I own an old system bracelet and I've heard the issues associated with the new screw system, the new screw system is so much more convenient to wear compared to the old screw system because you won't lose the screws when you take it off. and it's also not easy to put it on and off by yourself too. I'd say if you can find a food preowned bracelet with a new screw system then go for it


thank you for the information!! I didn't realize that it is harder to put the old style on yourself, good point. 
I gonna save for a new one then because I don't think the new style preowned will make a big price difference to the new ones anyway


----------



## CGORO2

veneti said:


> thank you for the information!! I didn't realize that it is harder to put the old style on yourself, good point.
> 
> I gonna save for a new one then because I don't think the new style preowned will make a big price difference to the new ones anyway




that's true and you'll also get that in-store experience as well  

try some popular websites like trufacet.com they have wide range of Cartier love bracelets, who knows maybe you'll find a better deal in there too [emoji4]


----------



## veneti

KensingtonUK said:


> I can only speak on the new screw but I have had no issues. Never have to tighten and did not have to use any glue.  I do have it insured so if I loose it, it's covered but after 18 months, no issues at all and I do heaps of sports and am always at the beach


thank you for the information. they look quite safe to me compared to the older system, where there would be lots of possibilities to lose a screw. I want to avoid the situation that I keep checking my wrist every few minutes, so you suggest I'd just rather go with the new system, right?


----------



## veneti

keevs1995 said:


> I have the new screw system and have never had a problem with it. Just like others, I caution that you go through someone reputable when purchasing a pre-loved bracelets. Good luck!


OF COURSE!!!!!  also I never buy preloved stuff that I didn't have a tpfer authenticate for me before


----------



## veneti

CGORO2 said:


> that's true and you'll also get that in-store experience as well
> 
> try some popular websites like trufacet.com they have wide range of Cartier love bracelets, who knows maybe you'll find a better deal in there too [emoji4]



thank you  
I heard of this website, though I think they are based in the USA, so I will at least have additional tax and toll fees (~23%) plus shipping insurance to Germany. probably i wouldn't save too much.


----------



## CGORO2

veneti said:


> thank you
> 
> I heard of this website, though I think they are based in the USA, so I will at least have additional tax and toll fees (~23%) plus shipping insurance to Germany. probably i wouldn't save too much.




Oh that's true, or fashionphile maybe, I think it'll be more convenient and trusted to purchased on these companies instead of eBay, nowadays there are a lot of fakes even on eBay it's sad.  But if you get the opportunity to buy a new one it'll be great too  I can't get myself to purchase a brand new love bracelet because it's going to be depressing once its starts getting scratches like what happened with my first one. [emoji16]


----------



## zzt320

Hi guys,  a consignment store had this item but I cannot tell if it is authentic. Can anyone here tell if the markings look legit???


----------



## theITbag

zzt320 said:


> Hi guys,  a consignment store had this item but I cannot tell if it is authentic. Can anyone here tell if the markings look legit???




I don't think it is real.


----------



## roy40

zzt320 said:


> Hi guys,  a consignment store had this item but I cannot tell if it is authentic. Can anyone here tell if the markings look legit???




Not authentic


----------



## chanelqueenalek

missisa07 said:


> My stack!  4 diamond yellow gold.  Size 16.  I kind of regret not getting the size 17 to have a little more movement.  I've only had it for under a month, and I can definitely see the hairline scratches.  Learning to live with them.
> 
> Layered with rose gold Bony Levy Skinny Diamond Bangle from Nordstrom and Tiffany T Rose Gold.



what size is your bony bracelet? is it the same as your love?


----------



## Fem1014

I'm looking to add either a plain WG or the multicolor RG love to my current stack of the plain RG and YG loved but undecided which one to add. Isn't suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## sangheraa

Hi everyone. So I've been eyeing the love bracelet for years now. Last Christmas I received a love ring and thought that would make me content; but it did not. And since then the price has increased by about 1500. So, I've decided to just go for it and buy the bracelet. 

I went to the store last week, and the SA told me that it is best to come in, try it on and ask questions a couple of times before biting the bullet. So, I was sized and tried one on But, when I was leaving the store, the SA encouraged me to try on the JUC bracelet too. Which I absolutely loved and really confused me! I've been thinking about the JUC ever since  but I fear that if I buy the JUC I will still be unsatisfied and still be thinking about the love at the same time ush:
I won't be purchasing a second Cartier bracelet for at least a year ... So now Im in a pickle and don't know which one to get first :wondering

Any advice would be greatly appreciated - especially if any of you also struggled with this decision before getting the love?

Thanks~


----------



## theITbag

sangheraa said:


> Hi everyone. So I've been eyeing the love bracelet for years now. Last Christmas I received a love ring and thought that would make me content; but it did not. And since then the price has increased by about 1500. So, I've decided to just go for it and buy the bracelet.
> 
> I went to the store last week, and the SA told me that it is best to come in, try it on and ask questions a couple of times before biting the bullet. So, I was sized and tried one on But, when I was leaving the store, the SA encouraged me to try on the JUC bracelet too. Which I absolutely loved and really confused me! I've been thinking about the JUC ever since  but I fear that if I buy the JUC I will still be unsatisfied and still be thinking about the love at the same time ush:
> I won't be purchasing a second Cartier bracelet for at least a year ... So now Im in a pickle and don't know which one to get first :wondering
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated - especially if any of you also struggled with this decision before getting the love?
> 
> Thanks~




Get the love first.  Then you can build upon it later by adding a JUC.


----------



## theITbag

Fem1014 said:


> I'm looking to add either a plain WG or the multicolor RG love to my current stack of the plain RG and YG loved but undecided which one to add. Isn't suggestions would be appreciated




What about the rainbow WG?  The WG with stones is rhodium plated and looks nicer than the ones without stone (which I think look like stainless steel).


----------



## luvmy3girls

theITbag said:


> Get the love first.  Then you can build upon it later by adding a JUC.




I agree!


----------



## Fem1014

theITbag said:


> What about the rainbow WG?  The WG with stones is rhodium plated and looks nicer than the ones without stone (which I think look like stainless steel).




I didn't get to see the WG rainbow bracelet as they didn't have any in the store. Do you think the colors in that multi color would go with the YG and RG ones?


----------



## theITbag

Fem1014 said:


> I didn't get to see the WG rainbow bracelet as they didn't have any in the store. Do you think the colors in that multi color would go with the YG and RG ones?




There are so many options for you.  The best is to let your SA know that you want to get a 3 piece and have them have all the available options in your size ready for you to try on at the store.  You can do WG with diamonds, RG rainbow, WG rainbow, RG or YG with diamonds.  Or you might want to stack with a JUC RG or YG with diamonds?


----------



## Fem1014

theITbag said:


> There are so many options for you.  The best is to let your SA know that you want to get a 3 piece and have them have all the available options in your size ready for you to try on at the store.  You can do WG with diamonds, RG rainbow, WG rainbow.  Or you might want to stack with a JUC RG or YG with diamonds?




You're right. I definitely want another love. I don't like the JUC on my wrist. Thanks for your help


----------



## luvmy3girls

Fem1014 said:


> You're right. I definitely want another love. I don't like the JUC on my wrist. Thanks for your help




Why didn't you like the JUC? I'm trying to decide on it myself. How are you liking the YG and RG colors together?


----------



## Fem1014

luvmy3girls said:


> Why didn't you like the JUC? I'm trying to decide on it myself. How are you liking the YG and RG colors together?




I don't like how the JUC stacks with the loves. I like bracelets that can be easily stacked together. Absolutely love my RG with the YG.


----------



## sangheraa

theITbag said:


> Get the love first.  Then you can build upon it later by adding a JUC.



Thanks, I think that is exactly what I will do


----------



## Rami00

luvmy3girls said:


> i agree!



+1


----------



## luvmy3girls

Fem1014 said:


> I don't like how the JUC stacks with the loves. I like bracelets that can be easily stacked together. Absolutely love my RG with the YG.




I've never tied the JUC on. I was also considering a RG love to wear with my YG but wasn't sure how the colors went together. Do you have any pics ? [emoji4]


----------



## Fem1014

luvmy3girls said:


> I've never tied the JUC on. I was also considering a RG love to wear with my YG but wasn't sure how the colors went together. Do you have any pics ? [emoji4]




I will take one tomorrow in the light


----------



## luvmy3girls

Fem1014 said:


> I will take one tomorrow in the light




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

my forever stack started with my pink then add the yellow the last juc[emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## gagabag

sangheraa said:


> Hi everyone. So I've been eyeing the love bracelet for years now. Last Christmas I received a love ring and thought that would make me content; but it did not. And since then the price has increased by about 1500. So, I've decided to just go for it and buy the bracelet.
> 
> I went to the store last week, and the SA told me that it is best to come in, try it on and ask questions a couple of times before biting the bullet. So, I was sized and tried one on But, when I was leaving the store, the SA encouraged me to try on the JUC bracelet too. Which I absolutely loved and really confused me! I've been thinking about the JUC ever since  but I fear that if I buy the JUC I will still be unsatisfied and still be thinking about the love at the same time ush:
> I won't be purchasing a second Cartier bracelet for at least a year ... So now Im in a pickle and don't know which one to get first :wondering
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated - especially if any of you also struggled with this decision before getting the love?
> 
> Thanks~




I always have this sort of "problem" too! In my case, I've always wanted a rainbow love. When I went to Cartier, the SA asked me to try WGx4 too and I fell in love & went home with it. But I couldn't get the rainbow love out of my head! So to cut the story short, I went back a couple of months later to get it. So now when I go to Cartier, I try not to look around. I just dash in, do my business, and get out as fast as I can. Less temptation that way. LOL! So in your case, maybe get the one that you like first [emoji3]


----------



## missisa07

chanelqueenalek said:


> what size is your bony bracelet? is it the same as your love?


6.5".  Just ever so slightly bigger than my size 16.  It's shaped in the same oval way though, so that it never overlaps my Love.



luvmy3girls said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Fem1014

luvmy3girls said:


> Thanks [emoji4]




Here's my RG and YG loves stacked. They're a out 6 months old each and you can still see the RG has the pinkish tint. Love them.


----------



## Lots love

Fem1014 said:


> Here's my RG and YG loves stacked. They're a out 6 months old each and you can still see the RG has the pinkish tint. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149054




So pretty looking [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love those two colors the best


----------



## lilpolliwolli

So I got my first love bracelet in RG size 17 about a month ago. My wrist is pretty small and a 16 would've also fit. I decided to go with size 17 since my bf and the SA said they liked it better based on my style and that I planned to stack it. (I'm eyeing the JUC or another love bracelet in the future).

I'm just wondering if I need to stick with size 17 if I decide to get another love or do people stack different sizes ok? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lots love

lilpolliwolli said:


> So I got my first love bracelet in RG size 17 about a month ago. My wrist is pretty small and a 16 would've also fit. I decided to go with size 17 since my bf and the SA said they liked it better based on my style and that I planned to stack it. (I'm eyeing the JUC or another love bracelet in the future).
> 
> I'm just wondering if I need to stick with size 17 if I decide to get another love or do people stack different sizes ok?
> 
> Thanks for your help!




Yes stay with the same size in the loves always or they will scratch each other


----------



## luvmy3girls

Fem1014 said:


> Here's my RG and YG loves stacked. They're a out 6 months old each and you can still see the RG has the pinkish tint. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149054




Love them together[emoji7]thanks for pic.


----------



## jewel obsessed

sangheraa said:


> Hi everyone. So I've been eyeing the love bracelet for years now. Last Christmas I received a love ring and thought that would make me content; but it did not. And since then the price has increased by about 1500. So, I've decided to just go for it and buy the bracelet.
> 
> I went to the store last week, and the SA told me that it is best to come in, try it on and ask questions a couple of times before biting the bullet. So, I was sized and tried one on But, when I was leaving the store, the SA encouraged me to try on the JUC bracelet too. Which I absolutely loved and really confused me! I've been thinking about the JUC ever since  but I fear that if I buy the JUC I will still be unsatisfied and still be thinking about the love at the same time ush:
> I won't be purchasing a second Cartier bracelet for at least a year ... So now Im in a pickle and don't know which one to get first :wondering
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated - especially if any of you also struggled with this decision before getting the love?
> 
> Thanks~


I think you should definitely go for the love first. It is more of a classic and you can add to it later on. I got my love first, then my JUC, then my VCA Perlee Signature and final my rainbow love. My advice is to go with the simple and classic first, then build the collection. Good luck!!


----------



## jewel obsessed

KensingtonUK said:


> I can only speak on the new screw but I have had no issues. Never have to tighten and did not have to use any glue.  I do have it insured so if I loose it, it's covered but after 18 months, no issues at all and I do heaps of sports and am always at the beach


I have both the new and old screw system. I think at first, the new system does require some tightening, whereas with the old system my SA put Loctite and no tightening was required (for me at least). My SA did caution me to check the screws on the new system for a couple of weeks until they fell into place and after I checked and tightened the screws a couple of times, everything seemed to be in order. I wear both bracelets 24/7, work out in them, shower, sleep and other rigorous physical activities and have never had any issues. I do, however, look at my bracelets all the time and can tell if the screws are loose (because I know the angle at which the screw "line" sits when it is tightened properly - if that makes any sense). This isn't hard though because I look at them all the time for pleasure anyway, that's why we buy them right?!  hope this helps! I think you should go with the new because I personally believe new is better. I believe things carry energy and you don't know what energy the previously owned bracelet may carry. good luck!


----------



## luvmy3girls

For those of you that stack YG and RG, any regrets with the 2 colors together? Thanks


----------



## Bother Free

luvmy3girls said:


> For those of you that stack YG and RG, any regrets with the 2 colors together? Thanks


My RG with 4 diamonds looks like my YG with 4 diamonds now. I still love both equally though


----------



## Bother Free

jewel obsessed said:


> I have both the new and old screw system. I think at first, the new system does require some tightening, whereas with the old system my SA put Loctite and no tightening was required (for me at least). My SA did caution me to check the screws on the new system for a couple of weeks until they fell into place and after I checked and tightened the screws a couple of times, everything seemed to be in order. I wear both bracelets 24/7, work out in them, shower, sleep and other rigorous physical activities and have never had any issues. I do, however, look at my bracelets all the time and can tell if the screws are loose (because I know the angle at which the screw "line" sits when it is tightened properly - if that makes any sense). This isn't hard though because I look at them all the time for pleasure anyway, that's why we buy them right?!  hope this helps! I think you should go with the new because I personally believe new is better. I believe things carry energy and you don't know what energy the previously owned bracelet may carry. good luck!


Well said! I totally understand what you mean about the screw "line" sits when it is tightened properly and what energy the previously owned bracelet may carry


----------



## Lots love

luvmy3girls said:


> For those of you that stack YG and RG, any regrets with the 2 colors together? Thanks




No I love them both together [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SHHMOM

This is a silly question but can someone tell me what the box the Cartier love bracelet comes in is made of? Is it leather, paper, .....?


----------



## schatje

I honestly do not mind the scratches on my bracelet, it shows that it is worn and loved. It's the dings that gets me... Still learning to accept them.


----------



## sangheraa

gagabag said:


> I always have this sort of "problem" too! In my case, I've always wanted a rainbow love. When I went to Cartier, the SA asked me to try WGx4 too and I fell in love & went home with it. But I couldn't get the rainbow love out of my head! So to cut the story short, I went back a couple of months later to get it. So now when I go to Cartier, I try not to look around. I just dash in, do my business, and get out as fast as I can. Less temptation that way. LOL! So in your case, maybe get the one that you like first [emoji3]



Don't you just love these types of problems  - I do this to myself too often! 
I'm really honestly confused because: I thought I loved the love; but the JUC was so beautiful. But I tried on a love that was too big, which might be why I liked the JUC so much. I think the love might be the better "first piece" though - I'll keep you posted on which one I get!


----------



## sangheraa

jewel obsessed said:


> I think you should definitely go for the love first. It is more of a classic and you can add to it later on. I got my love first, then my JUC, then my VCA Perlee Signature and final my rainbow love. My advice is to go with the simple and classic first, then build the collection. Good luck!!



That's good advice! I think I need to go back and try on the love again. Having the love will also encourage me to get the JUC faster to complete my collection


----------



## lilpolliwolli

Lots love said:


> Yes stay with the same size in the loves always or they will scratch each other




That makes sense! Doh! 

I just hope I made the right decision of going a bit looser. I see a lot of pictures of a more fitted and I get  envious :/


----------



## tonton24

Hi. I just want to ask what do you mean by ding. 
Can I see some pictures if possible to see a ding. I just bought my first love bracelets a gy and rg 2 months ago and I scratched it somehow and I just want to see the difference between a ding and scratch. Thank you.


----------



## gagabag

tonton24 said:


> Hi. I just want to ask what do you mean by ding.
> 
> Can I see some pictures if possible to see a ding. I just bought my first love bracelets a gy and rg 2 months ago and I scratched it somehow and I just want to see the difference between a ding and scratch. Thank you.




A ding is anything deeper than a hairline scratch...and you'd definitely know it! But you'll eventually get used to it, so much so that you stopped looking...


----------



## Lots love

lilpolliwolli said:


> That makes sense! Doh!
> 
> I just hope I made the right decision of going a bit looser. I see a lot of pictures of a more fitted and I get  envious :/




Loser fit is better for swelling in the morning and summer months I'm glad I did they are lose in the winter and snug in the summertime [emoji257][emoji254][emoji255]


----------



## megs0927

I went with a looser fit too. My wrist is wide at the base near my hand then gets very thin before getting wider again. I wanted the bracelet to be able to freely flow over my wrist bone. Bc of the variation in my arm size it has a lot of movement. I also notice a difference in the size of my wrist in the morning and that is when I workout so I am happy having some extra room. 
I was technically between two sizes and I was worried about damage to the bracelet by sizing up. The SA assured me that going up one size won't make you more susceptible to more damage. She said that damage generally occurs when people try to size up to take the bracelet off without properly removing it or size up 2-3 sizes over the recommended fit. Hope that helps!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Hi ladies! I'm super excited to have finally joined the Love club! My most wonderful hubby (or strictly speaking, hubby-to-be) gifted me the rose gold rainbow Love for our 10th anniversary 

However, after reading the forums, I'm a bit diappointed to learn that a red cover should have been included with the certificate (mine came in an envelope), and I also received neither travel pouch nor cleaning cloth, though it seems these aren't given as standard. I felt that the SA wasn't too helpful either; she offered no instructions whatsoever and I had to ask her all of the questions such as how often to tighten the screws (to which she said there was no need, as she'd screwed it on really tight). Hubby phoned and reserved the bracelet prior to picking it up, so maybe she thought she had a sure sale, and therefore didn't need to make any effort?

I'm not too bothered about the travel pouch/cleaning cloth, but I would really like a red certificate for the cover. Has anyone managed to contact Cartier for one? My bracelet was purchased at the Heathrow boutique, which we won't be returning to for a while (and when we do, I will be sure to request a different SA).

Also, if you wore your bracelet out of the boutique, is it standard to have an extra line with "checked by client, worn out of shop" on the receipt? I absolutely adore the bracelet and refuse to part with it, but I certainly did not "check it over" in the store - I let her put it on my arm before going ahead with the purchase. Does this mean that should any issues arise in the future, I won't be able to return/exchange it? TIA!


----------



## schatje

tonton24 said:


> Hi. I just want to ask what do you mean by ding.
> Can I see some pictures if possible to see a ding. I just bought my first love bracelets a gy and rg 2 months ago and I scratched it somehow and I just want to see the difference between a ding and scratch. Thank you.



Hi tonton24, here is an example of how a ding looks like, I have a few of them on my bracelet.


----------



## schatje

And how my SO seriously scratched one of the screws while tightening it, it hurts my eyes just looking at it.


----------



## missisa07

Some fun stacking ideas.  With Bony Levy skinny bangle + Tiffany T + Van Cleef & Arpels Perlee and Bony Levy + Tiffany T + Tiffany Atlas.


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> And how my SO seriously scratched one of the screws while tightening it, it hurts my eyes just looking at it.




Don't feel bad I did the something after wearing awhile u will forget about it . Enjoy it will get beautiful patina after while which I love more 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my yellow one has a nick in it too so I know how u feel. But I love them both enjoy and congratulations on yours beautiful enjoy it[emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## djsmom

Storm Spirit said:


> Hi ladies! I'm super excited to have finally joined the Love club! My most wonderful hubby (or strictly speaking, hubby-to-be) gifted me the rose gold rainbow Love for our 10th anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> However, after reading the forums, I'm a bit diappointed to learn that a red cover should have been included with the certificate (mine came in an envelope), and I also received neither travel pouch nor cleaning cloth, though it seems these aren't given as standard. I felt that the SA wasn't too helpful either; she offered no instructions whatsoever and I had to ask her all of the questions such as how often to tighten the screws (to which she said there was no need, as she'd screwed it on really tight). Hubby phoned and reserved the bracelet prior to picking it up, so maybe she thought she had a sure sale, and therefore didn't need to make any effort?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too bothered about the travel pouch/cleaning cloth, but I would really like a red certificate for the cover. Has anyone managed to contact Cartier for one? My bracelet was purchased at the Heathrow boutique, which we won't be returning to for a while (and when we do, I will be sure to request a different SA).
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you wore your bracelet out of the boutique, is it standard to have an extra line with "checked by client, worn out of shop" on the receipt? I absolutely adore the bracelet and refuse to part with it, but I certainly did not "check it over" in the store - I let her put it on my arm before going ahead with the purchase. Does this mean that should any issues arise in the future, I won't be able to return/exchange it? TIA!




I purchased my love bracelet a couple of weeks of ago from the boutique. My receipt doesn't have a checked by client statement, which wouldn't matter because my watch scratched it within an hour. I didn't receive a certificate with my bracelet, so you are one up on me, but I will be calling today. I didn't receive a pouch or cleaning cloth either. I will ask about that too.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Storm Spirit said:


> Hi ladies! I'm super excited to have finally joined the Love club! My most wonderful hubby (or strictly speaking, hubby-to-be) gifted me the rose gold rainbow Love for our 10th anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> However, after reading the forums, I'm a bit diappointed to learn that a red cover should have been included with the certificate (mine came in an envelope), and I also received neither travel pouch nor cleaning cloth, though it seems these aren't given as standard. I felt that the SA wasn't too helpful either; she offered no instructions whatsoever and I had to ask her all of the questions such as how often to tighten the screws (to which she said there was no need, as she'd screwed it on really tight). Hubby phoned and reserved the bracelet prior to picking it up, so maybe she thought she had a sure sale, and therefore didn't need to make any effort?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too bothered about the travel pouch/cleaning cloth, but I would really like a red certificate for the cover. Has anyone managed to contact Cartier for one? My bracelet was purchased at the Heathrow boutique, which we won't be returning to for a while (and when we do, I will be sure to request a different SA).
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you wore your bracelet out of the boutique, is it standard to have an extra line with "checked by client, worn out of shop" on the receipt? I absolutely adore the bracelet and refuse to part with it, but I certainly did not "check it over" in the store - I let her put it on my arm before going ahead with the purchase. Does this mean that should any issues arise in the future, I won't be able to return/exchange it? TIA!




I got my Love several years back through the website. I did receive a pouch with it. It's my understanding that the Love collection has its own certificate that doesn't come with the red leather cover. However, when I was at the boutique and made a purchase in the Love collection, I asked for a red cover and they didn't have any issues with giving it to me.  The cleaning kit you have to ask for. HTH[emoji4]


----------



## Snow Diva

missisa07 said:


> Some fun stacking ideas.  With Bony Levy skinny bangle + Tiffany T + Van Cleef & Arpels Perlee and Bony Levy + Tiffany T + Tiffany Atlas.




Such gorgeous stacks!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Storm Spirit

djsmom said:


> I purchased my love bracelet a couple of weeks of ago from the boutique. My receipt doesn't have a checked by client statement, which wouldn't matter because my watch scratched it within an hour. I didn't receive a certificate with my bracelet, so you are one up on me, but I will be calling today. I didn't receive a pouch or cleaning cloth either. I will ask about that too.



Oh wow, you didn't receive a certificate? That has to have been an oversight by the SA. Cartier's customer service is usually excellent though, so I'm sure they could help.

I've just had a reply from Cartier, who said that the red cover doesn't come with the Love collection, but they would be sending me a cleaning kit and travel pouch - yay!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Babsiegirl said:


> I got my Love several years back through the website. I did receive a pouch with it. It's my understanding that the Love collection has its own certificate that doesn't come with the red leather cover. However, when I was at the boutique and made a purchase in the Love collection, I asked for a red cover and they didn't have any issues with giving it to me.  The cleaning kit you have to ask for. HTH[emoji4]



Thank you for the tip  Cartier has said they'll send me the pouch and cleaning kit 

The red cover doesn't come with the Love collection as you said, so I'll see if I can dons something to protect it with. The next time I make a purchase I'll ask if they could give me a red cover.


----------



## djsmom

Storm Spirit said:


> Oh wow, you didn't receive a certificate? That has to have been an oversight by the SA. Cartier's customer service is usually excellent though, so I'm sure they could help.
> 
> I've just had a reply from Cartier, who said that the red cover doesn't come with the Love collection, but they would be sending me a cleaning kit and travel pouch - yay!


 


Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you for the tip  Cartier has said they'll send me the pouch and cleaning kit
> 
> The red cover doesn't come with the Love collection as you said, so I'll see if I can dons something to protect it with. The next time I make a purchase I'll ask if they could give me a red cover.




I called this morning and it wasn't oversight, she told me, they ran out of certificates and they are expecting more in 2-3 weeks.  I agree, the customer service is excellent, but she could've told me while I was there. I didn't think anything of it until I read this thread. She offered to mail me one but I kindly declined, and told her I would pick it up.   And hopefully, a pouch, cleaning kit and a red cover


----------



## L etoile

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you for the tip  Cartier has said they'll send me the pouch and cleaning kit
> 
> The red cover doesn't come with the Love collection as you said, so I'll see if I can dons something to protect it with. The next time I make a purchase I'll ask if they could give me a red cover.


What is the red "cover"? Is that the leather envelope/folder thing that holds the certificate?


----------



## sangheraa

I've purchased my love rings from the boutique and their certificates just came in a paper envelope


----------



## keevs1995

Just out of curiosity, which boutiques did not provide  a certificate and/ or red cover? All the pieces ( including Love pieces) I've purchased from various boutiques, came with both the certificate and red cover. The certificates are necessary to obtain valuation documents for insurance purposes.


----------



## Storm Spirit

L etoile said:


> What is the red "cover"? Is that the leather envelope/folder thing that holds the certificate?



That's the one! Apparently it doesn't come with the Love bracelet as standard (my certificate was just in an envelope) but all unboxing videos I've seen have the red covers.

Dons = find; autocorrect fail!


----------



## Storm Spirit

keevs1995 said:


> Just out of curiosity, which boutiques did not provide  a certificate and/ or red cover? All the pieces ( including Love pieces) I've purchased from various boutiques, came with both the certificate and red cover. The certificates are necessary to obtain valuation documents for insurance purposes.



My bracelet was from the London Heathrow boutique. I received a certificate in an envelope, but the SA was just "okay" IMO, so it might have been different if I had a better SA. The red cover is so much more luxurious than a paper envelope.


----------



## theITbag

I've received red cover, cleaning kit, and evaluation letter for all my pieces.  Some SA even given me traveling pouches.


----------



## keevs1995

Storm Spirit said:


> My bracelet was from the London Heathrow boutique. I received a certificate in an envelope, but the SA was just "okay" IMO, so it might have been different if I had a better SA. The red cover is so much more luxurious than a paper envelope.




Not sure if it has anything to do with it but I think the Heathrow boutique is connected/ owned by harrods. I'd suggest going to the locations on New Bond St. or  Old Bond St. Both places have given me certificates with the red case among other things without needing to say anything. What I've noticed is that you get an over and beyond x2 service when you know/ have a relationship with the SA.


----------



## sangheraa

keevs1995 said:


> Just out of curiosity, which boutiques did not provide  a certificate and/ or red cover? All the pieces ( including Love pieces) I've purchased from various boutiques, came with both the certificate and red cover. The certificates are necessary to obtain valuation documents for insurance purposes.


No red cover at the Toronto location


----------



## keevs1995

sangheraa said:


> No red cover at the Toronto location




Oh no! So sorry to hear this. Sounds like more people are having the same issue. At the least, everyone should ask for a certificate. Any Cartier boutique should be able to fulfill this request.


----------



## missisa07

Honestly, for the price you pay for the Love bracelet vs. what it costs to make, certain Cartier boutiques holding out on the red cover is disappointing.  To read that some boutiques forget or don't give PAPER certificates is even more disappointing, as I feel both the certificate AND cover should be standard.


----------



## baghagg

Saks NYC Cartier gave me a certificate in a paper envelope;  red pouch is for the bracelet for travel,  safe keeping, etc. ... when I picked the bracelet up from having been engraved at my local Cartier,  I asked for and received a cleaning kit.  I think they'll give it to you if they have it in stock, though it is designated for watch purchases.


----------



## akimoto

keevs1995 said:


> Just out of curiosity, which boutiques did not provide  a certificate and/ or red cover? All the pieces ( including Love pieces) I've purchased from various boutiques, came with both the certificate and red cover. The certificates are necessary to obtain valuation documents for insurance purposes.




Singapore Marina Bay Sands didn't have the cover. I actually asked for the cover but SA said Loves only come with the envelope.... I did get a travel pouch (didn't asked for) and a cleaning kit (asked for).


----------



## keevs1995

akimoto said:


> Singapore Marina Bay Sands didn't have the cover. I actually asked for the cover but SA said Loves only come with the envelope.... I did get a travel pouch (didn't asked for) and a cleaning kit (asked for).




I have never been to any Cartier boutiques in Singapore. However, if the SA meant that loves do not come with the envelope at all, then that information is inaccurate. DC, NYC, Paris, and London (both Old Bond and New Bond locations) all provide red covers.


----------



## theITbag

Can I see what it looks like without the red cover?  I have always received the red cover so can't imagine it not coming with it.  I've bought from Boston, NYC boutiques as well as Saks NYC.


----------



## akimoto

keevs1995 said:


> I have never been to any Cartier boutiques in Singapore. However, if the SA meant that loves do not come with the envelope at all, then that information is inaccurate. DC, NYC, Paris, and London (both Old Bond and New Bond locations) all provide red covers.




Yep I knew that information was inaccurate but I wasn't too fussed about not having the covers so I let that one go..


----------



## Luxelifemomma

The certicates for the love collection do not fit in the red covers and have their own love envelopes. It's just how they're made. just like the watch and jewelry certificates are different.


----------



## theITbag

I checked my certificates.  The love does not come with the red cover.  I have one love where they used the regular Cartier certificate with the red cover and put it inside a love envelope.  I have another where it is just the love certificate in a white envelope.  Another where it is the Cartier certificate with the red cover and Cartier white envelope.  Guess it just depends on what they have in stock.  Doesn't really matter. Just make sure you get the valuation letter with it and all will be good.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Hmmm I didn't get a cleaning kit with my love or ballon blue and not sure if I got certificates as well.  Ugh!! I think I need to call my Cartier shop.  So I should ask for a red envelope and certificate for both items?  Anything else I should have?  I have the travel pouch from when I got my watch fixed.


----------



## keevs1995

KensingtonUK said:


> Hmmm I didn't get a cleaning kit with my love or ballon blue and not sure if I got certificates as well.  Ugh!! I think I need to call my Cartier shop.  So I should ask for a red envelope and certificate for both items?  Anything else I should have?  I have the travel pouch from when I got my watch fixed.




Just like what the previous mentioned, what is important is the certificate and valuation letter. However, I do find it bothering that the certificates do not come in leather cases. I have never had this experience before. The most recent purchase I made was in August.


----------



## pupee

pupee said:


> hi! im sorry for your bad experiences.
> 
> i would like to share the certificate cover part... i bought my love bracelet in Singapore as i am base here.. and it does not comes with the red cover for the cert. i was given the cleansing kit but no pouch... i did not know abt the pouch until i read in tpf that some SAs give them out.
> 
> then i went taipei for holiday and bought a love ring.... it came with a red cover for the cert.. so i ask my SA why didn't my love bracelet have the red cover? he explained that certain countries has different certificate for love bracelet/collection. if your certificate is showing "LOVE" collection etc etc it only has the envelope no red cover.
> 
> if your cert is normal without the love wordings... you will get the red cover. he mentioned that singapore, hong kong, australia and a few does not have the red cover for love collection.
> 
> i returned to Singapore and went to my SA to get the pouch from him. one for bracelet one for ring. he was happy to give, so i am happy too!
> 
> all these experiences issues are down to which SAs you went to.... some are good some are ok. same here in Singapore. when i feel that the SA is not sincere in serving me or i dont feel good with him/her.. i will not get from them. i will go to another boutique... my love bracelet was bought from a nice patient male SA who spents 2hrs with me... trying on n off giving me advices etc. so im happy
> 
> hope this helps!



i would like to re-quote on what i have said before on the red cover/ love certi.


----------



## Storm Spirit

keevs1995 said:


> Just like what the previous mentioned, what is important is the certificate and valuation letter. However, I do find it bothering that the certificates do not come in leather cases. I have never had this experience before. The most recent purchase I made was in August.



Are you supposed to receive a certificate _and_ valuation letter with the Love? Or is the valuation letter something that you get at a later date?


----------



## Storm Spirit

keevs1995 said:


> Not sure if it has anything to do with it but I think the Heathrow boutique is connected/ owned by harrods. I'd suggest going to the locations on New Bond St. or  Old Bond St. Both places have given me certificates with the red case among other things without needing to say anything. What I've noticed is that you get an over and beyond x2 service when you know/ have a relationship with the SA.



I've been to the Harrods, Selfridges & New Bond Street boutiques before and the SAs there have always been extremely friendly and helpful. However I'm in no hurry to form a relationship with the SA at Heathrow even though I plan on shopping there again soon - it wasn't that she was terrible per se, just wasn't up to the standard I'd have expected from Cartier. IDK, I guess she could have been new  But I'll definitely ask for a different SA next time.


----------



## theITbag

Storm Spirit said:


> Are you supposed to receive a certificate _and_ valuation letter with the Love? Or is the valuation letter something that you get at a later date?




You have to ask for the valuation letter. It takes 1-2 weeks for them to make.  They can mail it to you.


----------



## Storm Spirit

theITbag said:


> You have to ask for the valuation letter. It takes 1-2 weeks for them to make.  They can mail it to you.



Awesome! Will contact them tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## keevs1995

Storm Spirit said:


> Are you supposed to receive a certificate _and_ valuation letter with the Love? Or is the valuation letter something that you get at a later date?




The valuation letter is not always provided but the certificate should be. This is where having a relationship with your SA comes into play. They know your preferences and your needs. No need to ask.


----------



## Galop

My dear friends, I need some quick help and maybe I'm right here [emoji6]
Do you think this LOVE is authentic or not (and why?!) 
Thank you sooo much [emoji8][emoji120]


----------



## stmary

Storm Spirit said:


> I've been to the Harrods, Selfridges & New Bond Street boutiques before and the SAs there have always been extremely friendly and helpful. However I'm in no hurry to form a relationship with the SA at Heathrow even though I plan on shopping there again soon - it wasn't that she was terrible per se, just wasn't up to the standard I'd have expected from Cartier. IDK, I guess she could have been new  But I'll definitely ask for a different SA next time.


 
I saw a youtuber who bought her love bangle from heathrow and she was given a bottle of cartier champagne, travelling pouch and all that jazz. So I think it depends on the SA or their stocks on these 'freebies'.
When I got my love bracelet and tank francaise watch (both from harrods) I was inly given the travelling pouch and yes both certs have the red cover, i did however asked for the cleaning kit but was told that it was 'out of stock'. Oh well...


----------



## Storm Spirit

stmary said:


> I saw a youtuber who bought her love bangle from heathrow and she was given a bottle of cartier champagne, travelling pouch and all that jazz. So I think it depends on the SA or their stocks on these 'freebies'.
> When I got my love bracelet and tank francaise watch (both from harrods) I was inly given the travelling pouch and yes both certs have the red cover, i did however asked for the cleaning kit but was told that it was 'out of stock'. Oh well...



If you're still after a cleaning kit, you could try emailing Cartier. I did and they're sending one to me  so I'm happy.

On a side note, can anyone recommend good SAs at Heathrow? I certainly won't be going back to the SA we had, who seemed to care more about commission than anything else.


----------



## pacificstar93

Storm Spirit said:


> If you're still after a cleaning kit, you could try emailing Cartier. I did and they're sending one to me  so I'm happy.
> 
> On a side note, can anyone recommend good SAs at Heathrow? I certainly won't be going back to the SA we had, who seemed to care more about commission than anything else.



I hope it is OK to name names so here goes...Nick Vowles at Terminal 5 is awesome. I'm happy to provide you with his details if you would like them. However, I was also less than impressed with another SA at Heathrow recently who I felt was pressuring me a little, just to make a sale.


----------



## Storm Spirit

pacificstar93 said:


> I hope it is OK to name names so here goes...Nick Vowles at Terminal 5 is awesome. I'm happy to provide you with his details if you would like them. However, I was also less than impressed with another SA at Heathrow recently who I felt was pressuring me a little, just to make a sale.



Thank you so much! If you could PM me his contact details, that would be fantastic


----------



## pacificstar93

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you so much! If you could PM me his contact details, that would be fantastic



Just PM'd you.


----------



## Storm Spirit

pacificstar93 said:


> Just PM'd you.



Received the PM, thank you


----------



## cherylc

does anyone know on average how much of a savings it is to buy the love bracelets from heathrow?


----------



## pacificstar93

cherylc said:


> does anyone know on average how much of a savings it is to buy the love bracelets from heathrow?



It obviously depends which style you would like but as an example, the price of the RG 6 diamond/WG pave LOVE was £20,083 vs £24,100 in Knightsbridge. I paid just under £4k for the matching ring which is listed at £4,700 so I imagine you would get a similar saving on a plain LOVE bracelet.

If you give them a call, they will be able to give you prices for the exact styles you are thinking of.


----------



## Storm Spirit

cherylc said:


> does anyone know on average how much of a savings it is to buy the love bracelets from heathrow?



Just multiply the RRP by 83.33% to get the Heathrow price


----------



## cherylc

thanks pacificstar93 and storm spirit! I'm planning to fly through heathrow in a few weeks so was curious.  will report how it compares for us Canadians!


----------



## tonton24

Thanks so much for the info and pics.  
I'm still learning how to upload pics here so I can show my loves.


----------



## Rami00

cherylc said:


> thanks pacificstar93 and storm spirit! I'm planning to fly through heathrow in a few weeks so was curious.  will report how it compares for us Canadians!


 
Thank you! I'd love to know.


----------



## schatje

I would like to ask does this seem too much? I kind of feel it is, I'm very used to having the ring on my left hand, but since I have my bracelet I feel it's too matchy and moved the ring to my right hand, but I don't like the feel of it, maybe I'm just not used to having a ring on my right hand. Any thoughts?


----------



## theITbag

schatje said:


> I would like to ask does this seem too much? I kind of feel it is, I'm very used to having the ring on my left hand, but since I have my bracelet I feel it's too matchy and moved the ring to my right hand, but I don't like the feel of it, maybe I'm just not used to having a ring on my right hand. Any thoughts?




Not too much at all.  Looks great.


----------



## CGORO2

schatje said:


> I would like to ask does this seem too much? I kind of feel it is, I'm very used to having the ring on my left hand, but since I have my bracelet I feel it's too matchy and moved the ring to my right hand, but I don't like the feel of it, maybe I'm just not used to having a ring on my right hand. Any thoughts?





Looks absolutely fab!


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> I would like to ask does this seem too much? I kind of feel it is, I'm very used to having the ring on my left hand, but since I have my bracelet I feel it's too matchy and moved the ring to my right hand, but I don't like the feel of it, maybe I'm just not used to having a ring on my right hand. Any thoughts?




Sweet looking on you love your collection congratulations to u [emoji178]


----------



## cherylc

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I'd love to know.


I calculated the prices based on UK retail less the VAT and after exchange rate plus foreign transaction fees on my credit car it ends up being the same price as canada after tax. Plus bringing it through customs, it's totally not worth it. Maybe after the next price increase it'll be slightly cheaper but not huge savings. Such a let down.


----------



## Rami00

cherylc said:


> I calculated the prices based on UK retail less the VAT and after exchange rate plus foreign transaction fees on my credit car it ends up being the same price as canada after tax. Plus bringing it through customs, it's totally not worth it. Maybe after the next price increase it'll be slightly cheaper but not huge savings. Such a let down.



Thank you. Might as well support our own economy.


----------



## schatje

Thank you theITbag, CGORO2 and Lots love. I'll keep it on my left hand then


----------



## Storm Spirit

cherylc said:


> I calculated the prices based on UK retail less the VAT and after exchange rate plus foreign transaction fees on my credit car it ends up being the same price as canada after tax. Plus bringing it through customs, it's totally not worth it. Maybe after the next price increase it'll be slightly cheaper but not huge savings. Such a let down.



There's a small Cartier boutique (part of Les Boutiques) at YVR airport's international terminal, but when I passed through a couple of days ago they only appeared to stock watches. Don't know if you can ask for pieces to be transferred - if so, then at tax free prices this could be cheaper than Heathrow.


----------



## schatje

I know it is a little bit off topic, but just wanted to share that I've got gotten my newborn twin godchildren matching baby trinity bracelets, a boy and a girl. I just find it so adorable that godmom wears Cartier and godbabies wear Cartier too.


----------



## theITbag

schatje said:


> I know it is a little bit off topic, but just wanted to share that I've got gotten my newborn twin godchildren matching baby trinity bracelets, a boy and a girl. I just find it so adorable that godmom wears Cartier and godbabies wear Cartier too.




What a great godmom!   Want to be my godmom???


----------



## CATEYES

schatje said:


> I know it is a little bit off topic, but just wanted to share that I've got gotten my newborn twin godchildren matching baby trinity bracelets, a boy and a girl. I just find it so adorable that godmom wears Cartier and godbabies wear Cartier too.



Adorable! What a cool idea for a lasting gift.      &#128151;&#128153;


----------



## cartier_love

schatje said:


> I would like to ask does this seem too much? I kind of feel it is, I'm very used to having the ring on my left hand, but since I have my bracelet I feel it's too matchy and moved the ring to my right hand, but I don't like the feel of it, maybe I'm just not used to having a ring on my right hand. Any thoughts?


 

Looks fab!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

At work with my Loves.


----------



## Jen123

I finally got the opportunity to try on the cuff this weekend. I tried a 16 and 17 on my 15.25 wrist and the SA thought the 16 might be a better fit than the 17. I cannot wait to buy it eventually!


----------



## CATEYES

Jen123 said:


> I finally got the opportunity to try on the cuff this weekend. I tried a 16 and 17 on my 15.25 wrist and the SA thought the 16 might be a better fit than the 17. I cannot wait to buy it eventually!
> 
> View attachment 3161979
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161980



So pretty on you! I'm considering a cuff as well. I am always thinking long term, so I would imagine me as an old lady (swollen joints) trying to get my cuff on. I may consider the larger size but depends on what your thoughts and needs are. You wanting pink or yellow gold?


----------



## Jen123

CATEYES said:


> So pretty on you! I'm considering a cuff as well. I am always thinking long term, so I would imagine me as an old lady (swollen joints) trying to get my cuff on. I may consider the larger size but depends on what your thoughts and needs are. You wanting pink or yellow gold?




Thank you cateyes! I love the idea of the cuff because I love taking off my jewelry when I get home from work and would like to take it off for my more intensive training sessions. You make a great point about the larger size and getting it on and off. I definitely want to try the 16 and 17 on again when I'm swollen and warm to see if that makes a difference and also to get another SA's opinion (I hear they can differ sometimes). The pink gold is gorgeous but YG looks just a little better on my skin. Which metal are you considering? Did you try the cuff on?


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> At work with my Loves.



Nice. Does the full bangle slide over the cuff?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Nice. Does the full bangle slide over the cuff?



Sometimes, I used to really care about that and now I don't. I have to move my arm a lot for them to slide over one another, so it doesn't happen often. When it does, I just fix it and it doesn't bother me. I used to hate wearing them together until I got my Apple Watch and the cuff was moved over to the other wrist. Now I really like it.


----------



## CATEYES

NikkisABagGirl said:


> At work with my Loves.



Beautiful combo, with the ring as well!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CATEYES said:


> Beautiful combo, with the ring as well!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## CATEYES

Jen123 said:


> Thank you cateyes! I love the idea of the cuff because I love taking off my jewelry when I get home from work and would like to take it off for my more intensive training sessions. You make a great point about the larger size and getting it on and off. I definitely want to try the 16 and 17 on again when I'm swollen and warm to see if that makes a difference and also to get another SA's opinion (I hear they can differ sometimes). The pink gold is gorgeous but YG looks just a little better on my skin. Which metal are you considering? Did you try the cuff on?



Yes, I may be weird but I have to take my jewelry off every night or I feel closterphobic lol &#128514;  I am cosidering the yellow gold with 1 diamond or pink with pink sapphire. Ideally, I would like a pg with 1 diamond but DH and I don't see it online so are assuming it's not available. We've not gone in to try them on yet. I am very pale so normally I don't wear pink gold but this one seems to be very close to yellow, no?


----------



## altruistic

Do you guys think it'd look weird to have a 4-diamond YG Love bracelet and a WG Love ring (ring finger) on the same hand? Would the YG + WG combo look good or would it clash?


----------



## schatje

cartier_love said:


> Looks fab!



Thank you


----------



## schatje

theitbag said:


> what a great godmom!   Want to be my godmom???



&#128522;


----------



## schatje

CATEYES said:


> Adorable! What a cool idea for a lasting gift.      &#128151;&#128153;



I was thinking they could use them as pendants when they grow older. &#128522;


----------



## schatje

Love and JLC perpetual calendar


----------



## Jen123

CATEYES said:


> Yes, I may be weird but I have to take my jewelry off every night or I feel closterphobic lol [emoji23]  I am cosidering the yellow gold with 1 diamond or pink with pink sapphire. Ideally, I would like a pg with 1 diamond but DH and I don't see it online so are assuming it's not available. We've not gone in to try them on yet. I am very pale so normally I don't wear pink gold but this one seems to be very close to yellow, no?




I agree the pink gold seems super close to yellow gold. Definitely post pictures of you go and try on! I am curious if they have the pg with a diamond, maybe it just wasn't online but it could be in the store.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

schatje said:


> Love and JLC perpetual calendar



Beautiful combination.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Jen123 said:


> I agree the pink gold seems super close to yellow gold. Definitely post pictures of you go and try on! I am curious if they have the pg with a diamond, maybe it just wasn't online but it could be in the store.



I believe the PG is only available with a sapphire. But I've never asked in the store. Only looked online.


----------



## Allurex112

I didn't know about the cleaning kit until I read this thread. I sent cartier an email and they wrote back saying that for cleaning kits, you have to go to a real store. So I went to the 5th Ave store today in NYC and they were really nice, and got me one right away.  I didn't have to show my receipt or anything but I did wear my love bracelet to the store.


----------



## emjetz

I'm wondering how long you ladies have your love bangle? Does it still shines? Tia!!


----------



## blackisblack

NikkisABagGirl said:


> At work with my Loves.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] beautiful! And your skirt is absolutely fantastic! Who is it from?? [emoji16]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

blackisblack said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] beautiful! And your skirt is absolutely fantastic! Who is it from?? [emoji16]



Thanks! The skirt is J.Crew.


----------



## schatje

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful combination.



Thank you


----------



## Storm Spirit

Question for those with the rainbow Love - how well do the stones hold up with daily wear? I'm in two minds whether to exchange mine for the diamond or plain version as I'm paranoid about breaking a stone after discovering a chip on my sapphire ring. No idea how that could have happened (pave set) but if I've managed to chip sapphire with a hardness of 9, I dread to think what might happen to the amethysts & garnets on the bracelet which are between 6.5 and 7.5.


----------



## theITbag

Storm Spirit said:


> Question for those with the rainbow Love - how well do the stones hold up with daily wear? I'm in two minds whether to exchange mine for the diamond or plain version as I'm paranoid about breaking a stone after discovering a chip on my sapphire ring. No idea how that could have happened (pave set) but if I've managed to chip sapphire with a hardness of 9, I dread to think what might happen to the amethysts & garnets on the bracelet which are between 6.5 and 7.5.




No problem with mine. I wear everyday for the past 2 years.  The stones are embedded and below the surface so you can't really chip them.  I love having a little bling on my jewelry, and just get them insured so you can do whatever and not have to worry.


----------



## blackisblack

blackisblack said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] beautiful! And your skirt is absolutely fantastic! Who is it from?? [emoji16]




Lovely!!!!! [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Storm Spirit

theITbag said:


> No problem with mine. I wear everyday for the past 2 years.  The stones are embedded and below the surface so you can't really chip them.  I love having a little bling on my jewelry, and just get them insured so you can do whatever and not have to worry.



Thank you for the reassurance  I'll be happy to keep my rainbow.

And I totally forgot about insurance!


----------



## Allurex112

emjetz said:


> I'm wondering how long you ladies have your love bangle? Does it still shines? Tia!!



I got mine in 2011 as a push gift for my second baby. I only wear it on special occasions because it personally gets in the way of caring for little ones -- but I know that for others, wearing the bracelet doesn't bother them one bit. Anywho, given that I don't wear mine often, the bracelet is still very, very shiny, both the rose gold and the diamonds.


----------



## emjetz

Allurex112 said:


> I got mine in 2011 as a push gift for my second baby. I only wear it on special occasions because it personally gets in the way of caring for little ones -- but I know that for others, wearing the bracelet doesn't bother them one bit. Anywho, given that I don't wear mine often, the bracelet is still very, very shiny, both the rose gold and the diamonds.



Thank you for your reply! That's good to know! I'm wearing mine everyday since I got it 2 months ago and ofcourse it still shines.....hehe...I hope it will last long...
really love the bracelet!


----------



## Allurex112

emjetz said:


> Thank you for your reply! That's good to know! I'm wearing mine everyday since I got it 2 months ago and ofcourse it still shines.....hehe...I hope it will last long...
> really love the bracelet!



You've probably worn it more than I have!! Lol  An instructor for a "mommy and me" swim class used to wear her love bracelet into the pool... I don't know how old her bracelet was or if its the chlorine that does the damage but her bracelet was not shiny at all!


----------



## iheartpandora

I am going to Cancun Mexico and want to get a love bracelet. Anyone know the price savings vs. US?

TIA


----------



## Rami00

Allurex112 said:


> You've probably worn it more than I have!! Lol  An instructor for a "mommy and me" swim class used to wear her love bracelet into the pool... I don't know how old her bracelet was or if its the chlorine that does the damage but her bracelet was not shiny at all!



Was it white gold without diamonds?


----------



## Allurex112

Rami00 said:


> Was it white gold without diamonds?



Definitely no diamonds. I think it was white gold or possibly even a very dirty or tarnished-looking yellow gold.


----------



## veneti

I am considering getting a preowned love bracelet. I am watching this bracelet on eBay and was wondering what you think about it whether it is authentic or not. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/151852580717?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I like that it is located in my country and that it is RG, usually I find used ones in either WG or YG. 
The story behind this bracelet on eBay is a little weird, - the seller says the serial number on the bracelet and the serial number on the certificate don't match, because she bought a bigger size and when she returned it the other day for a smaller size they didn't change the serial number on the certificate. 
What do you think about that? And apart from the background story, what do you think of the bracelet? Thank you so much for any advice


----------



## goldengirl123

emjetz said:


> I'm wondering how long you ladies have your love bangle? Does it still shines? Tia!!


I've had my plain YG LOVE for two years. I wear it everyday and think it still looks great.


----------



## Sandybeach814

veneti said:


> I am considering getting a preowned love bracelet. I am watching this bracelet on eBay and was wondering what you think about it whether it is authentic or not.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/151852580717?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it is located in my country and that it is RG, usually I find used ones in either WG or YG.
> 
> The story behind this bracelet on eBay is a little weird, - the seller says the serial number on the bracelet and the serial number on the certificate don't match, because she bought a bigger size and when she returned it the other day for a smaller size they didn't change the serial number on the certificate.
> 
> What do you think about that? And apart from the background story, what do you think of the bracelet? Thank you so much for any advice




The bracelet looks good in my opinion, but I would be cautious with the story


----------



## fashionaddict9

I have always wanted a love bracelet. And I have wanted someone ie a partner to buy it for me (bc it's a LOVE bracelet haha)... But I'm single and I still want one. And can afford it. Is it silly to buy one for myself ? Did most of you guys receive your bracelets as gifts ?


----------



## Bother Free

fashionaddict9 said:


> I have always wanted a love bracelet. And I have wanted someone ie a partner to buy it for me (bc it's a LOVE bracelet haha)... But I'm single and I still want one. And can afford it. Is it silly to buy one for myself ? Did most of you guys receive your bracelets as gifts ?


I bought all of my 4 diamonds Love bracelets for myself. I think it's wonderful to receive a Love bracelet as a gift and it's also wonderful to gift one for yourself. It's definitely not silly to buy one for yourself


----------



## Storm Spirit

fashionaddict9 said:


> I have always wanted a love bracelet. And I have wanted someone ie a partner to buy it for me (bc it's a LOVE bracelet haha)... But I'm single and I still want one. And can afford it. Is it silly to buy one for myself ? Did most of you guys receive your bracelets as gifts ?



It's absolutely fine to buy one for yourself 

Mine was a gift, but the next one I'd like to get myself. Already have my eye on another rose gold


----------



## emjetz

goldengirl123 said:


> I've had my plain YG LOVE for two years. I wear it everyday and think it still looks great.



Yay!! Great to know that!


----------



## Lots love

Storm Spirit said:


> It's absolutely fine to buy one for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was a gift, but the next one I'd like to get myself. Already have my eye on another rose gold




Love to see pictures of yours I love the rose gold [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## danadoo

fashionaddict9 said:


> I have always wanted a love bracelet. And I have wanted someone ie a partner to buy it for me (bc it's a LOVE bracelet haha)... But I'm single and I still want one. And can afford it. Is it silly to buy one for myself ? Did most of you guys receive your bracelets as gifts ?



I bought myself two. The nostalgia of the "LOVE" is great, but i would argue that I most certainly love myself and I deserve a love bracelet if i want. And you should too !


----------



## megs0927

Loving my Schlumberger/Love worn together. I've had my Love for about a month and am finally getting used to having it on 24/7. I normally take all of my jewelry off as soon as I get home so it has been an adjustment!


----------



## Lots love

my [emoji56]long time dream collection of Cartier [emoji179][emoji171][emoji322]


----------



## fashionaddict9

Thanks for all the advice ! I definitely feel like I can buy my own for myself  I'm just having second thoughts about wearing it daily. I'm a doctor and I am around germs and different body parts so I'm not sure it's practical for me  going to have to give it some more thought!!!


----------



## Lots love

fashionaddict9 said:


> Thanks for all the advice ! I definitely feel like I can buy my own for myself  I'm just having second thoughts about wearing it daily. I'm a doctor and I am around germs and different body parts so I'm not sure it's practical for me  going to have to give it some more thought!!!




Cuff love would be perfect for u and then juc too [emoji259]


----------



## theITbag

fashionaddict9 said:


> Thanks for all the advice ! I definitely feel like I can buy my own for myself  I'm just having second thoughts about wearing it daily. I'm a doctor and I am around germs and different body parts so I'm not sure it's practical for me  going to have to give it some more thought!!!




I'm a doctor too.  No problems wearing them everyday.  If you are in OR and need to scrub in and out, then love cuff and JUC are your best bet.  And I bought all of my Cartier pieces myself.  Love looking at my wrists and see my accomplishment.  No ex-es to have sentimental values and reasons to not wear them.


----------



## marwaaa

theITbag said:


> I'm a doctor too.  No problems wearing them everyday.  If you are in OR and need to scrub in and out, then love cuff and JUC are your best bet.  And I bought all of my Cartier pieces myself.  Love looking at my wrists and see my accomplishment.  No ex-es to have sentimental values and reasons to not wear them.




theITbag, you took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## theITbag

theITbag said:


> I'm a doctor too.  No problems wearing them everyday.  If you are in OR and need to scrub in and out, then love cuff and JUC are your best bet.  And I bought all of my Cartier pieces myself.  Love looking at my wrists and see my accomplishment.  No ex-es to have sentimental values and reasons to not wear them.




And get it insured just in case...I insured all my pieces so that I don't have to care about what happens to them...life is short...you worked hard to be a doctor...treat yourself well...


----------



## Bagisa

fashionaddict9 said:


> Thanks for all the advice ! I definitely feel like I can buy my own for myself  I'm just having second thoughts about wearing it daily. I'm a doctor and I am around germs and different body parts so I'm not sure it's practical for me  going to have to give it some more thought!!!




What kind of doc are you? My husband and his buddies are docs and they never need to take off their rings or watches at the hospital. 

I find that it's easy to tug a shirt sleeve over it whenever I want to conceal it.


----------



## fashionaddict9

I'm a family doc ... I do a lot of women's health and obstetrics. Although I glove up and could cover up the bracelet I just don't like wearing jewelry that could get covered in bodily fluids :/


----------



## adri

What finger do y'all wear your love ring on? I usually wear it on my right middle finger but I thought I would change it up and started wearing it on my left index.


----------



## Lots love

I love all the doctors on here I'm happy that everyone can wear the. Regardless of there job yes I'm happy now I hate seeing someone get cuff I love the bracelet to much [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## theITbag

fashionaddict9 said:


> I'm a family doc ... I do a lot of women's health and obstetrics. Although I glove up and could cover up the bracelet I just don't like wearing jewelry that could get covered in bodily fluids :/






	

		
			
		

		
	
. My WG love cuff with single diamond, WG JUC with diamonds, and love bracelet.  All are easily removable.


----------



## goldengirl123

danadoo said:


> i bought myself two. The nostalgia of the "love" is great, but i would argue that i most certainly love myself and i deserve a love bracelet if i want. And you should too !


+1!


----------



## Lots love

theITbag said:


> View attachment 3167692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My WG love cuff with single diamond, WG JUC with diamonds, and love bracelet.  All are easily removable.




Nice wow beautiful [emoji259]


----------



## schatje

theITbag said:


> View attachment 3167692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My WG love cuff with single diamond, WG JUC with diamonds, and love bracelet.  All are easily removable.



Lovely!!


----------



## fashionaddict9

theITbag said:


> View attachment 3167692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My WG love cuff with single diamond, WG JUC with diamonds, and love bracelet.  All are easily removable.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Caz71

Looks great yr stack


----------



## Lots love

I'm such happy and blessed person to have such beautiful collection I never though I would have all three &#129303;&#129303;but I do I enjoying looking at them everyday [emoji7]I love seeing everyone else collection too [emoji7]


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lots love said:


> Love to see pictures of yours I love the rose gold [emoji76][emoji76]



Took a pic of my current stack! I love rose gold too 

Though I'm not sure if this is too much? With the gemstones and diamonds on the same arm...


----------



## gagabag

Storm Spirit said:


> Took a pic of my current stack! I love rose gold too
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm not sure if this is too much? With the gemstones and diamonds on the same arm...




I think they look beautiful together (although I wear my rainbow love alone).


----------



## Storm Spirit

gagabag said:


> I think they look beautiful together (although I wear my rainbow love alone).



Thank you gagabag  I've been wearing my rainbow alone until now, and will probably go back to that. Not used to the noise every time I move my arm lol.


----------



## gagabag

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you gagabag  I've been wearing my rainbow alone until now, and will probably go back to that. Not used to the noise every time I move my arm lol.



I am like that too, I can't stand the clanking noise. I only stack on special occasions


----------



## Storm Spirit

Thought I'd post an update on the lack of hard cover with my rainbow Love. I contacted Cartier, and they sent me a hard cover, travel pouch plus cleaning kit! Gotta love Cartier customer service - they've completely restored my confidence in the brand, and I'm really looking forwarding to purchasing my next piece 







Although it fits, the Love Collection certificate is a bit too small for the hard cover:






Size of the hard cover compared to the Love envelope. The envelope is big enough to hold the cover


----------



## Vvicky

theITbag said:


> View attachment 3167692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My WG love cuff with single diamond, WG JUC with diamonds, and love bracelet.  All are easily removable.




Wow!! It's gorgeous!!! Love it[emoji7]


----------



## Sandybeach814

Storm Spirit said:


> Took a pic of my current stack! I love rose gold too
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm not sure if this is too much? With the gemstones and diamonds on the same arm...




Wow I'm speechless. Sooo beautiful!


----------



## theITbag

Storm Spirit said:


> Took a pic of my current stack! I love rose gold too
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm not sure if this is too much? With the gemstones and diamonds on the same arm...




Not too much at all.  Love the stack!!!


----------



## Lots love

Storm Spirit said:


> Took a pic of my current stack! I love rose gold too
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm not sure if this is too much? With the gemstones and diamonds on the same arm...




Oh storm spirit I love your stack looks amazing on you I love it [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## cartier_love

Storm Spirit said:


> Took a pic of my current stack! I love rose gold too
> 
> Though I'm not sure if this is too much? With the gemstones and diamonds on the same arm...


Beautiful!


----------



## Chanel 0407

fashionaddict9 said:


> I have always wanted a love bracelet. And I have wanted someone ie a partner to buy it for me (bc it's a LOVE bracelet haha)... But I'm single and I still want one. And can afford it. Is it silly to buy one for myself ? Did most of you guys receive your bracelets as gifts ?




Nope, I have a boyfriend but I'm buying it for myself.  He isn't offering so someone has to do it. LOL  Its going to be my Xmas present to myself.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Sandybeach814 said:


> Wow I'm speechless. Sooo beautiful!





theITbag said:


> Not too much at all.  Love the stack!!!





Lots love said:


> Oh storm spirit I love your stack looks amazing on you I love it [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]





cartier_love said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3167958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such happy and blessed person to have such beautiful collection I never though I would have all three &#129303;&#129303;but I do I enjoying looking at them everyday [emoji7]I love seeing everyone else collection too [emoji7]



Beautiful stack!  Is the JUC rose gold like the left Love?


----------



## Storm Spirit

theITbag said:


> View attachment 3167692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My WG love cuff with single diamond, WG JUC with diamonds, and love bracelet.  All are easily removable.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Lots love

Storm Spirit said:


> Beautiful stack!  Is the JUC rose gold like the left Love?




Yes it is I love [emoji257][emoji257]rose gold looks so good on me thank you so much storm spirit I have one [emoji272]yellow love and one [emoji257]rose gold love and one [emoji257]rose gold juc  &#9752;


----------



## Lots love

Storm Spirit said:


> Thank you so much ladies!




I know the feeling on that &#128579;&#128579;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## ChanelAddicts

Omg!!! I just received my bracelet n tried it on but accidently left a scratch on it while trying to screw it on. IT DID NOT FIT!!! I called customer service and told them about the scratch that I accidentally caused while screwing it on. The lady said that there's not 100% chance that they will accept my return to exchange it to a smaller size bcuz of the scratch. She also said that the bracelet would have to pass the inspection before sending the smaller size out. I'm sooooooo worried and nervous that it won't pass!!!! Did this situation ever happened to anyone?!? Please let me know so I can be less worried and less stress about it. The bracelet itself looks shiny and brand new of course, just a bit scratch near the screw. I immediately shipped it back within one hour after receiving the package. I'm really scared that they won't accept it bcuz of the tiny scratch. It's a little too big! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## CGORO2

ChanelAddicts said:


> Omg!!! I just received my bracelet n tried it on but accidently left a scratch on it while trying to screw it on. IT DID NOT FIT!!! I called customer service and told them about the scratch that I accidentally caused while screwing it on. The lady said that there's not 100% chance that they will accept my return to exchange it to a smaller size bcuz of the scratch. She also said that the bracelet would have to pass the inspection before sending the smaller size out. I'm sooooooo worried and nervous that it won't pass!!!! Did this situation ever happened to anyone?!? Please let me know so I can be less worried and less stress about it. The bracelet itself looks shiny and brand new of course, just a bit scratch near the screw. I immediately shipped it back within one hour after receiving the package. I'm really scared that they won't accept it bcuz of the tiny scratch. It's a little too big! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




Oh I hope the exchange goes well, it's an incident that can always happen to those who buy the bracelet, my partner did that to mine and I freaked out especially buying them brand new but I managed to try them on before buying so I was happy with the sizing and didn't have to exchange for a different one. I polish mine with a jewellery cleaning cloth and mine doesn't have intense scratching after almost 2 years of having it. It actually does look new still . 

I hope Cartier exchange your bracelet. Keep us posted


----------



## Luxelifemomma

ChanelAddicts said:


> Omg!!! I just received my bracelet n tried it on but accidently left a scratch on it while trying to screw it on. IT DID NOT FIT!!! I called customer service and told them about the scratch that I accidentally caused while screwing it on. The lady said that there's not 100% chance that they will accept my return to exchange it to a smaller size bcuz of the scratch. She also said that the bracelet would have to pass the inspection before sending the smaller size out. I'm sooooooo worried and nervous that it won't pass!!!! Did this situation ever happened to anyone?!? Please let me know so I can be less worried and less stress about it. The bracelet itself looks shiny and brand new of course, just a bit scratch near the screw. I immediately shipped it back within one hour after receiving the package. I'm really scared that they won't accept it bcuz of the tiny scratch. It's a little too big! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;



Was it deep? I hope that everything goes well. If not having it be a little big can be kinda nice. It makes it to if you're on a computer or something you can push it up your arm and prevent extra scratching. I hope ereryrhing works out!


----------



## ChanelAddicts

I would say minor scratch on the side of the screw. The screwdriver accidentally slipped becuz it's so slippery. So I don't think it's serious. I immediately went straight to fedex in the middle of my job just to drop it off. So that was about one hour that I had the box. They can't say anything about it cuz they can check both tracking number (delivery and shipping it out). Im really hoping that this is not a big issue to them since I think that's something that can be buffed out by them and be able to put back on the market. Think about it, if someone is trying it out at the store and the same situation happens, Cartier have no right to make the customer purchase it bcuz of the minor mistake with tighten the screw. So I'm praying that they will exchange it to one size smaller. Otherwise, I would not be a happy camper after paying $6300. That's a lot of money to not be satisfied with my order and having to go through inspection stuff and get refused. Anyways, *cross finger ladies* this is a big gift from my fiancé and it means a lot to me so I want it to be more fitted. We're getting married in two years and planned on looking at Cartier band/ring. But if they refused my returned item, bye bye Cartier. And that will be my first and FINAL purchase with them!


----------



## ChanelAddicts

Luxelifemomma said:


> Was it deep? I hope that everything goes well. If not having it be a little big can be kinda nice. It makes it to if you're on a computer or something you can push it up your arm and prevent extra scratching. I hope ereryrhing works out!



Forgot to quote &#128522;


----------



## schadenfreude

fashionaddict9 said:


> I'm a family doc ... I do a lot of women's health and obstetrics. Although I glove up and could cover up the bracelet I just don't like wearing jewelry that could get covered in bodily fluids :/



I'm a pathologist and just pull the gloves up over both my Loves when needed. I'm not a germaphobe by any means though, the bracelets wash off just easily as my hands. Plus an alcohol wipe removes skin oil and lotion residue, and just makes them gleam!


----------



## blackisblack

ChanelAddicts said:


> Omg!!! I just received my bracelet n tried it on but accidently left a scratch on it while trying to screw it on. IT DID NOT FIT!!! I called customer service and told them about the scratch that I accidentally caused while screwing it on. The lady said that there's not 100% chance that they will accept my return to exchange it to a smaller size bcuz of the scratch. She also said that the bracelet would have to pass the inspection before sending the smaller size out. I'm sooooooo worried and nervous that it won't pass!!!! Did this situation ever happened to anyone?!? Please let me know so I can be less worried and less stress about it. The bracelet itself looks shiny and brand new of course, just a bit scratch near the screw. I immediately shipped it back within one hour after receiving the package. I'm really scared that they won't accept it bcuz of the tiny scratch. It's a little too big! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




It happened to me but with the the wedding ring which I changed my mind later and returned it next day cause I preferred later the wide one (which I later received as gift lol). Don't know how but it had a scratch, don't know if it was there or not before I purchased it but there it was, manager accepted it back as a return but I had to pay a polish service for the ring, around 200 usd don't remember exactly the amount, he tried of course to sell me another thing cause the wide ring wasn't available on my size, he tried to convince me to preorder another one but all in vain, I insisted in a return and he did it but I paid the polish service... You can suggest that if they give you excuses. About the screw tool, they should make a system with an automatic button to unscrew or another way to tighten, they are indeed not only a kind of weapon but also a threat to the bracelets, it's so easy how the slip... I would suggest if you need to unscrew to protect sides of the bracelet with a piece of cloth like of felt or something not so thick or if someone helps you have him/her to place his fingers in a way the screw is in the middle of them... 

Anyways, hope it resolves but I would suggest you to go personally to the store and talk to Cartier manager or person in charge and explain him/ her the situation, over phone is very easy to get excuses, don't show fear nor allow them to intimidate you. If that doesn't works, call Cartier customer service and ask to speak with customer service manager or supervisor, I'm sure they will stand up for you and resolve it and exchange it for another size. [emoji256]


----------



## ChanelAddicts

I don't have a local store in my area so I ordered on Cartier e-boutique. I had called customer service and ask for return authorization number. I told the lady the truth about what had happen. I mean there's nothing to lie about, they gonna end up seeing it when they receive it. Accident happens!!!! That lady wasn't very nice to me either. She said that's not 100% guarantee that I will pass the inspection with that scratch. Like seriously?!?!? After paying 6300, n I get that kind of response! Let me see her put out 6300 from her pocket and see how it feels to not be able to exchange it. I was so fustrated but I will definitely call back if they reject my return!


----------



## ChanelAddicts

blackisblack said:


> It happened to me but with the the wedding ring which I changed my mind later and returned it next day cause I preferred later the wide one (which I later received as gift lol). Don't know how but it had a scratch, don't know if it was there or not before I purchased it but there it was, manager accepted it back as a return but I had to pay a polish service for the ring, around 200 usd don't remember exactly the amount, he tried of course to sell me another thing cause the wide ring wasn't available on my size, he tried to convince me to preorder another one but all in vain, I insisted in a return and he did it but I paid the polish service... You can suggest that if they give you excuses. About the screw tool, they should make a system with an automatic button to unscrew or another way to tighten, they are indeed not only a kind of weapon but also a threat to the bracelets, it's so easy how the slip... I would suggest if you need to unscrew to protect sides of the bracelet with a piece of cloth like of felt or something not so thick or if someone helps you have him/her to place his fingers in a way the screw is in the middle of them...
> 
> Anyways, hope it resolves but I would suggest you to go personally to the store and talk to Cartier manager or person in charge and explain him/ her the situation, over phone is very easy to get excuses, don't show fear nor allow them to intimidate you. If that doesn't works, call Cartier customer service and ask to speak with customer service manager or supervisor, I'm sure they will stand up for you and resolve it and exchange it for another size. [emoji256]



Lord I keep forgetting quote who I'm responding to! &#128522; Read previous message. But if u did buy another ring, would the manager still have charge u to pay $200 for polish fee?? Cuz if ur ring cost $200 to repolish, imagine how much it would cost to repolish the bracelet if they accept it!! I don't want a refund with my money back or anything, I just want a smaller size!!!


----------



## blackisblack

ChanelAddicts said:


> Lord I keep forgetting quote who I'm responding to! [emoji4] Read previous message. But if u did buy another ring, would the manager still have charge u to pay $200 for polish fee?? Cuz if ur ring cost $200 to repolish, imagine how much it would cost to repolish the bracelet if they accept it!! I don't want a refund with my money back or anything, I just want a smaller size!!!




No I didn't exchanged it cause it wasn't available on my size, so he refunded me and I paid polish service ... Guess everything happens for a reason cause weeks later I received it as gift and not from Cartier lol. For what you said it's not that big the scratch but still I don't think that would make a difference for the cost of the service, who knows... I guess that with an exchange you won't be charged at all.. Hope they exchange it without a problem [emoji256]


----------



## ChanelAddicts

blackisblack said:


> No I didn't exchanged it cause it wasn't available on my size, so he refunded me and I paid polish service ... Guess everything happens for a reason cause weeks later I received it as gift and not from Cartier lol. For what you said it's not that big the scratch but still I don't think that would make a difference for the cost of the service, who knows... I guess that with an exchange you won't be charged at all.. Hope they exchange it without a problem [emoji256]



I hope so too!!! I better not get charged for polish fee since I'm just exchanging &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## blumster

Similar thing happened to me when I ordered my bracelet on the eboutique.  The screwdriver slipped and made a small, faint scratch.  I ended up returning both (I had ordered two sizes) and went pre-owned in the end but they did end up returning both and no repolishing fee.  I guess I got lucky.  These bracelets are so darn easy to scratch though when putting them on and tightening!!!!


----------



## ChanelAddicts

blumster said:


> Similar thing happened to me when I ordered my bracelet on the eboutique.  The screwdriver slipped and made a small, faint scratch.  I ended up returning both (I had ordered two sizes) and went pre-owned in the end but they did end up returning both and no repolishing fee.  I guess I got lucky.  These bracelets are so darn easy to scratch though when putting them on and tightening!!!!



So you shipped it back using their FedEx prepaid label and they accept both of your returns?? You're giving me hope now!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## jojo13

My baby LOVE with my big LOVE &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jojo13

schatje said:


> I know it is a little bit off topic, but just wanted to share that I've got gotten my newborn twin godchildren matching baby trinity bracelets, a boy and a girl. I just find it so adorable that godmom wears Cartier and godbabies wear Cartier too.



I did the same for my daughter, I got her the baby trinity with the red string when she was 2 months old. Now I have a son, but I never considered it until I saw you pic , which by the way is adorable! Maybe I should get one for my son too &#128153;


----------



## schatje

jojo13 said:


> I did the same for my daughter, I got her the baby trinity with the red string when she was 2 months old. Now I have a son, but I never considered it until I saw you pic , which by the way is adorable! Maybe I should get one for my son too &#128153;



That's great! They could wear it as a pendant on a necklace as they grow older too. &#128522;


----------



## schatje

jojo13 said:


> My baby LOVE with my big LOVE &#10084;&#65039;



Lovely collection!


----------



## ChanelAddicts

jojo13 said:


> My baby LOVE with my big LOVE &#10084;&#65039;



Where did u buy that red one? I don't see it on Cartier eboutique?


----------



## blumster

ChanelAddicts said:


> So you shipped it back using their FedEx prepaid label and they accept both of your returns?? You're giving me hope now!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



yes


----------



## jojo13

I bought it in 2009, they are limited edition. They change all the time the LOVE charity bracelet. That year was this one with the little diamond. And I got it at Heathrow Airport. It came with a white string, I changed it to red last year.


----------



## jojo13

schatje said:


> Lovely collection!



Thank you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ChanelAddicts

jojo13 said:


> I bought it in 2009, they are limited edition. They change all the time the LOVE charity bracelet. That year was this one with the little diamond. And I got it at Heathrow Airport. It came with a white string, I changed it to red last year.



Ok cuz the one they have online right now isn't big like urs. I wish it would come back again


----------



## Storm Spirit

jojo13 said:


> My baby LOVE with my big LOVE &#10084;&#65039;



I really like the charity Love bracelet!


----------



## theITbag

My new stack with Hermes Apple Watch!!!!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

theITbag said:


> My new stack with Hermes Apple Watch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178512



Love your stacks!


----------



## ChanelAddicts

My new stacks. Celine, Valentino, n Cartier


----------



## Lots love

ChanelAddicts said:


> My new stacks. Celine, Valentino, n Cartier




Congratulations on your new love looking amazing on you [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## el-nino

Hi, I'm really hoping that some of you lovely ladies can help me. I recently purchased a yellow gold love bracelet whilst on my first trip to New York. Once I'd returned home to the UK I wanted to get insurance for it so spoke to my home insurers to ask about adding it to that. However they need a proof of purchase that shows the bracelet's value in pounds sterling, of course with buying it in NY my receipt is in dollars. I emailed Cartier, no reply for a week so I emailed again. This time I received a response although not the one I wanted to hear. They have told me that I'd have to take it to a Cartier boutique to receive a valuation. I replied saying that I am literally 100s of miles from a boutique so this isn't really an option so the only thing they said they could do was send me an email confirming what the current retail price is of the yellow gold love.  Do any of you UK girls have any idea where I might be able to get insurance for my bracelet? Any help would be much appreciated - I'm unable to wear the bracelet without insurance


----------



## Lots love

el-nino said:


> Hi, I'm really hoping that some of you lovely ladies can help me. I recently purchased a yellow gold love bracelet whilst on my first trip to New York. Once I'd returned home to the UK I wanted to get insurance for it so spoke to my home insurers to ask about adding it to that. However they need a proof of purchase that shows the bracelet's value in pounds sterling, of course with buying it in NY my receipt is in dollars. I emailed Cartier, no reply for a week so I emailed again. This time I received a response although not the one I wanted to hear. They have told me that I'd have to take it to a Cartier boutique to receive a valuation. I replied saying that I am literally 100s of miles from a boutique so this isn't really an option so the only thing they said they could do was send me an email confirming what the current retail price is of the yellow gold love.  Do any of you UK girls have any idea where I might be able to get insurance for my bracelet? Any help would be much appreciated - I'm unable to wear the bracelet without insurance




Congratulations on your new love maybe get go to Cartier where u are if one is close or insurance in us instead I wish I could be more help


----------



## pacificstar93

el-nino said:


> Hi, I'm really hoping that some of you lovely ladies can help me. I recently purchased a yellow gold love bracelet whilst on my first trip to New York. Once I'd returned home to the UK I wanted to get insurance for it so spoke to my home insurers to ask about adding it to that. However they need a proof of purchase that shows the bracelet's value in pounds sterling, of course with buying it in NY my receipt is in dollars. I emailed Cartier, no reply for a week so I emailed again. This time I received a response although not the one I wanted to hear. They have told me that I'd have to take it to a Cartier boutique to receive a valuation. I replied saying that I am literally 100s of miles from a boutique so this isn't really an option so the only thing they said they could do was send me an email confirming what the current retail price is of the yellow gold love.  Do any of you UK girls have any idea where I might be able to get insurance for my bracelet? Any help would be much appreciated - I'm unable to wear the bracelet without insurance



All of my jewellery is insured with Highworth Insurance (I'm based in the UK but travel worldwide frequently, and their policies are excellent). However, they will request a valuation from Cartier - this is not the same as the purchase receipt as the values may differ, so it shouldn't matter where you purchased the bracelet. I suggest you call the Cartier Boutique in New Bond Street and explain this is what you require (my SA there is able to issue these), and you should receive it within 1-2 days.


----------



## el-nino

Thank you both for your replies. Pacificstar I will give the Bond Street store a call and see what they say. I have to say I've been a little disappointed with my experience so far with trying to get help from Cartier. I only bought the bracelet last month so can't understand why they can't help me with a valuation unless I take it into a boutique.


----------



## pacificstar93

el-nino said:


> Thank you both for your replies. Pacificstar I will give the Bond Street store a call and see what they say. I have to say I've been a little disappointed with my experience so far with trying to get help from Cartier. I only bought the bracelet last month so can't understand why they can't help me with a valuation unless I take it into a boutique.



el-nino, please PM me if you'd like details of my SA so you can speak with her directly. I hope you manage to get this sorted out soon and can start enjoying your beautiful bracelet.


----------



## el-nino

That would be great Pacificstar, thank you. I've pm'd you


----------



## theITbag

Can't decide how I want to stack my loves and jucs...***sigh***


----------



## Lots love

Well I would put one love on one wrist with your juc and the other one your other wrist less is better don't want to much on one wrist


----------



## theITbag

Lots love said:


> Well I would put one love on one wrist with your juc and the other one your other wrist less is better don't want to much on one wrist




Need to keep the left wrist for the watch.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

theITbag said:


> Can't decide how I want to stack my loves and jucs...***sigh***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180695




I like the top right pic better of these two.  But what about moving one of the JUCs down closer to your hand?


----------



## luvmy3girls

I would maybe try one of the JUCs on the wrist with the watch, closet to your hand


----------



## princess621

Storm Spirit said:


> Took a pic of my current stack! I love rose gold too
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm not sure if this is too much? With the gemstones and diamonds on the same arm...




Pretty!!


----------



## gagabag

theITbag said:


> Can't decide how I want to stack my loves and jucs...***sigh***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180695




I think it's a bit too much. I'm a fan of less is more. I'd keep the left just for the double tour hermes apwatch and right just one love and one juc then rotate with the rest but not all at the same time. Have fun!


----------



## theITbag

gagabag said:


> I think it's a bit too much. I'm a fan of less is more. I'd keep the left just for the double tour hermes apwatch and right just one love and one juc then rotate with the rest but not all at the same time. Have fun!




Agree. Going with the original style.


----------



## mousdioufe

theITbag said:


> Agree. Going with the original style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180806



You should try the wear the just in clou first closer to your hand and the love on top. The head of the nail against the love. This is how I wear it  with my clou and 2 love


----------



## el-nino

pacificstar93 said:


> el-nino, please PM me if you'd like details of my SA so you can speak with her directly. I hope you manage to get this sorted out soon and can start enjoying your beautiful bracelet.



Hi pacificstar93, can you check your PM's please. I've tried to message you but not sure whether or not I've done it properly!


----------



## theITbag

mousdioufe said:


> You should try the wear the just in clou first closer to your hand and the love on top. The head of the nail against the love. This is how I wear it  with my clou and 2 love




Decided on this stack pattern instead when wearing the watch on my left hand.


----------



## MISSJESSLS

Sorry to post in this thread but it appears I  cannot start a new one (maybe cause I'm new to the site).

I have had my bracelet for several years now and I keep my box on my bathroom counter with my screwdriver inside since I tighten the screws every week. I had a pipe burst in my house and my whole bathroom was flooded and sadly my box is now ruined. I was wondering if you ladies know if I can request or pay for a replacement box from Cartier or if I am just our of luck?

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## sjunky13

MISSJESSLS said:


> Sorry to post in this thread but it appears I  cannot start a new one (maybe cause I'm new to the site).
> 
> I have had my bracelet for several years now and I keep my box on my bathroom counter with my screwdriver inside since I tighten the screws every week. I had a pipe burst in my house and my whole bathroom was flooded and sadly my box is now ruined. I was wondering if you ladies know if I can request or pay for a replacement box from Cartier or if I am just our of luck?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!



Some sa's are weird about giving out boxes. I lost mine during a move and my sa replaced mine. GL!


----------



## pacificstar93

el-nino said:


> Hi pacificstar93, can you check your PM's please. I've tried to message you but not sure whether or not I've done it properly!



Hi el-nino, I have it and have just replied. &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

My everyday stack 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji175][emoji175]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## twitspie

I tried this rg four diamind beauty on today, it is a size 17. I am trying to decide between this or a rolex for our ten year wedding anniversary.. Any thoughts would be much appreciated x


----------



## keevs1995

twitspie said:


> I tried this rg four diamind beauty on today, it is a size 17. I am trying to decide between this or a rolex for our ten year wedding anniversary.. Any thoughts would be much appreciated x




I think it depends on what you already have. If you already have a Love but not a Rolex or any watch of the same caliber, then I would go for the Rolex. If you already have the watch and not the Love, I would go with the Love. Another thing to consider is that the Love is meant to be worn 24/7. Watches can be taken on and off easily. Good luck!


----------



## twitspie

I have a Rado watch which I never wear...It was a gift...so I am starting from scratch really....


----------



## keevs1995

twitspie said:


> I have a Rado watch which I never wear...It was a gift...so I am starting from scratch really....




I think it's between function and appreciation. Are you a watch person that would use the watch and enjoy wearing it or are you more of a jewelry person that enjoy classic pieces? If you pick the latter, I'd say go for the Love.


----------



## oh_BOY

I want another love bracelet. I have the yellow gold. Should I go for white gold or yellow gold, with or without four diamonds?


----------



## luvmy3girls

twitspie said:


> I tried this rg four diamind beauty on today, it is a size 17. I am trying to decide between this or a rolex for our ten year wedding anniversary.. Any thoughts would be much appreciated x




I would get the Love [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Luxelifemomma

oh_BOY said:


> I want another love bracelet. I have the yellow gold. Should I go for white gold or yellow gold, with or without four diamonds?



WG w. Diamonds if you already have a YG


----------



## baghagg

twitspie said:


> I tried this rg four diamind beauty on today, it is a size 17. I am trying to decide between this or a rolex for our ten year wedding anniversary.. Any thoughts would be much appreciated x



This is such a subjective topic,  but I'll throw my two cents in. .  Are you like most people these days who looks to their cell phone for the time?   If yes,  go for the Love.  I actually enjoy a watch to tell me the time; however,  Rolex has never really been on my radar.   I do own the rose gold 4 diamond Love, btw, and it is fabulous! Good luck deciding and do let us know which you end up with.   Maybe you'll get one now and the other later on..


----------



## luvmy3girls

Luxelifemomma said:


> WG w. Diamonds if you already have a YG




I agree


----------



## Babsiegirl

twitspie said:


> I tried this rg four diamind beauty on today, it is a size 17. I am trying to decide between this or a rolex for our ten year wedding anniversary.. Any thoughts would be much appreciated x




Unless you wear a watch 24/7, I would go with a Love.  Rolex's have to be worn or they die!!


----------



## Lots love

twitspie said:


> I tried this rg four diamind beauty on today, it is a size 17. I am trying to decide between this or a rolex for our ten year wedding anniversary.. Any thoughts would be much appreciated x




I would go with yellow love or better yet how about juc instead [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## keevs1995

Babsiegirl said:


> Unless you wear a watch 24/7, I would go with a Love.  Rolex's have to be worn or they die!!




Personally, I started with watches before getting into the love for Love. Either direction I think you will be happy. As I mentioned in my previous post, it all depends on the person. Another thing to consider is that automatic watches, including Rolex, require service every ~5 years or so. Just something to consider.....


----------



## ChanelAddicts

twitspie said:


> I tried this rg four diamind beauty on today, it is a size 17. I am trying to decide between this or a rolex for our ten year wedding anniversary.. Any thoughts would be much appreciated x



Where did u get the thin diamond bracelet? N about how much did it cost


----------



## twitspie

Thank you ladies....I am leaning toward the Love!
It's from Dubai xx


----------



## nan2595

Does anyone know where I can get a cleaning kit? Are they free?  Thanks! I just got a new love bracelet and I really want to keep it in good condition!


----------



## Storm Spirit

nan2595 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a cleaning kit? Are they free?  Thanks! I just got a new love bracelet and I really want to keep it in good condition!



You could either ask your SA or email Cartier, which was what I did and they sent me one for free


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I am very curious to know.... In kanel_k's Instagram (well I found it on RKOI), he recently posted a stack of Cartier and other various diamond bracelets, however, one LOVE in particular caught my eye. He has a white gold diamond pave LOVE, but it doesn't have the ceramic inserts, nor does it have the diamonds inside where the nail heads are supposed to go. Its just like the gold or the rose gold variants where it just has the normal nail heads. So does that mean one of those WG full diamond pave LOVEs at one point did come out without the ceramic screws and also without the diamond inserts in place of the nail heads?

I have attached a pic of it so you all know what I am trying to describe.

*EDIT: Blast my crummy eyesight! I just saw IT DOES have the ceramic inserts! Just ignore this post or if mods can delete it, thanks in advance!*


----------



## TeochewLady

Storm Spirit said:


> You could either ask your SA or email Cartier, which was what I did and they sent me one for free



Agree with Storm Spirit. They normally will throw in the cleaning agent for you upon purchasing the bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

My cuff enroute to work


----------



## CGORO2

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I am very curious to know.... In kanel_k's Instagram (well I found it on RKOI), he recently posted a stack of Cartier and other various diamond bracelets, however, one LOVE in particular caught my eye. He has a white gold diamond pave LOVE, but it doesn't have the ceramic inserts, nor does it have the diamonds inside where the nail heads are supposed to go. Its just like the gold or the rose gold variants where it just has the normal nail heads. So does that mean one of those WG full diamond pave LOVEs at one point did come out without the ceramic screws and also without the diamond inserts in place of the nail heads?
> 
> I have attached a pic of it so you all know what I am trying to describe.
> 
> *EDIT: Blast my crummy eyesight! I just saw IT DOES have the ceramic inserts! Just ignore this post or if mods can delete it, thanks in advance!*




yeah I've been eyeing on that one too because I believe Cartier never have that particular style in store unless it's custom made for him in which I wouldn't be surprised [emoji4] but the cermaic screwheads looks better I believe


----------



## cartier_love

Caz71 said:


> My cuff enroute to work


 
Beautiful!


----------



## back 2 home

Hi Guys!

I considering to buy the love bracelet, but would love to see how it looks like after few years with the scratches, if anyone has some pics please share it with us!

I'm also not sure if I get the plain YG or the diamond YG, does the diamond shines enough to justify the price difference with plain YG? I don't own any love bracelet but im doing my research before I spend the money, would love to hear your thoughts on this bracelet.


----------



## baghagg

back 2 home said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I considering to buy the love bracelet, but would love to see how it looks like after few years with the scratches, if anyone has some pics please share it with us!
> 
> I'm also not sure if I get the plain YG or the diamond YG, does the diamond shines enough to justify the price difference with plain YG? I don't own any love bracelet but im doing my research before I spend the money, would love to hear your thoughts on this bracelet.



I can only speak to your 2nd paragraph - I have the 4 diamond Love in rose gold.  While I don't  believe for one second that any of these bracelets are worth their price points (we pay a heavy premium for the brands), I can say that the diamond Loves have a  'little extra something' which I personally could not look beyond. .  particularly the white gold Love, because the diamond versions have the rhodium plating which makes the bracelet appear less harsh,  for lack of a better word.


----------



## back 2 home

baghagg said:


> I can only speak to your 2nd paragraph - I have the 4 diamond Love in rose gold.  While I don't  believe for one second that any of these bracelets are worth their price points (we pay a heavy premium for the brands), I can say that the diamond Loves have a  'little extra something' which I personally could not look beyond. .  particularly the white gold Love, because the diamond versions have the rhodium plating which makes the bracelet appear less harsh,  for lack of a better word.



Thanks honey for the reply, I wonder if you think that after few years the love diamond bracelet would look similar to the plain love? do the diamonds still shine like when you got them new?

sorry for my English.. I'm not a native speaker.


----------



## Gringach

Storm Spirit said:


> You could either ask your SA or email Cartier, which was what I did and they sent me one for free



Is there a cleaning kit? I thought the only way was to send them back to Cartier for a "spa" treatment.. If you understand what I mean? Sorry for my English by the way and thank you for your reply.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Gringach said:


> Is there a cleaning kit? I thought the only way was to send them back to Cartier for a "spa" treatment.. If you understand what I mean? Sorry for my English by the way and thank you for your reply.



The Cartier cleaning kit consists of a soft cloth, brush, bottle of lotion and an instruction booklet. I have yet to use mine though. If you didn't get one with your bracelet, send an email to Cartier 







Their "spa" treatment on the other hand, is a full service involving cleaning & polishing the bracelet, which I'm not a fan of as a thin layer of metal is removed in the process. Your bracelet comes back looking brand new, but you can still tell that it's been polished because the markings look shallower.


----------



## Gringach

Storm Spirit said:


> The Cartier cleaning kit consists of a soft cloth, brush, bottle of lotion and an instruction booklet. I have yet to use mine though. If you didn't get one with your bracelet, send an email to Cartier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their "spa" treatment on the other hand, is a full service involving cleaning & polishing the bracelet, which I'm not a fan of as a thin layer of metal is removed in the process. Your bracelet comes back looking brand new, but you can still tell that it's been polished because the markings look shallower.


Many thanks for your quick reply and help Storm Spirit! And for the information about the spa treatment - Not sure to do this now! I have my bracelet for already 5 years on my arm.. How long would you wait to get the spa treatment? Thank you again


----------



## Storm Spirit

Gringach said:


> Many thanks for your quick reply and help Storm Spirit! And for the information about the spa treatment - Not sure to do this now! I have my bracelet for already 5 years on my arm.. How long would you wait to get the spa treatment? Thank you again



I think Cartier recommends having the bracelet polished no more than twice (not sure on number of times though) in its lifetime. If the scratches really bother you, you could consider it.

Personally, I don't see the point in having mine polished, as it'll be covered in scratches again very quickly. The only way to keep it pristine is to store it in its box, and I'd rather enjoy seeing it on my arm, scratches and all!


----------



## Suzie

back 2 home said:


> Thanks honey for the reply, I wonder if you think that after few years the love diamond bracelet would look similar to the plain love? do the diamonds still shine like when you got them new?
> 
> sorry for my English.. I'm not a native speaker.



Here is my WG with 4 diamonds, I have had it for 2 1/2 years and yes the diamonds still sparkle.


----------



## Gringach

Beautiful and love your ring too!


----------



## Gringach

Storm Spirit said:


> I think Cartier recommends having the bracelet polished no more than twice (not sure on number of times though) in its lifetime. If the scratches really bother you, you could consider it.
> 
> Personally, I don't see the point in having mine polished, as it'll be covered in scratches again very quickly. The only way to keep it pristine is to store it in its box, and I'd rather enjoy seeing it on my arm, scratches and all!



My husband came with this bracelet as a suprise 5 years ago.. And he didn't ask for all these details.. Thank you so much for all this information.
I will give them a call and order the kit plus ask what they recommand.
I love mine.. I wear it all the time! No way to leave it in it's box! Felt very strange anytime I had to take it out.. And I want to give it the best care possible.. But after reading you, I might only use the kit for another while!
Thank you again &#128537;


----------



## Gringach

I received this new bracelet in red gold that I carry with my Love all the time now.. And it is available in white gold too! Shall I look for it as well to carry them all together? 

It would be the one in white gold, then the red (in the middle) and then my Love bracelet!

Many thanks for your opinion!!


----------



## veneti

Wanted to share my new Love with you  
The first day:


----------



## veneti

and a few weeks later, still as much in love as on the first day


----------



## birkin10600

Here's mine with 6 diamonds. Love it paired with BB watch, VCA and Hermes bracelets. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## back 2 home

Suzie said:


> Here is my WG with 4 diamonds, I have had it for 2 1/2 years and yes the diamonds still sparkle.



Thanks! your bracelet and ring look beautiful on you!


----------



## Ywnkme

Just received the Cartier love bracelet in white gold with 4 diamonds. It is absolute gorgeous but I'm afraid it's too big. The size is 18  
Shouldn't it be a tighter fit?


----------



## Ywnkme

What size is your love bracelet? Here is my love size 18. I'm afraid it might be too big.


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Here's mine with 6 diamonds. Love it paired with BB watch, VCA and Hermes bracelets. Thanks for letting me share.




Love it with the RG sweets. Really pretty! [emoji106]


----------



## Ywnkme

How do I post a picture? Nvm I figured it out.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I'm thinking about selling my RG love cause I don't wear it much. I'm not a 24/7 jewelry girl and was thinking about getting a couple of diamond bangles instead. What do you all think? All input would be much appreciated!![emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Babsiegirl said:


> I'm thinking about selling my RG love cause I don't wear it much. I'm not a 24/7 jewelry girl and was thinking about getting a couple of diamond bangles instead. What do you all think? All input would be much appreciated!![emoji4]




I have had my Loves for 5 years so I get bored of them sometimes too but I think it depends HOW you wear it. I normally stack it with other bracelets. Here's some pics that hopefully will make you see how versatile it can be! I think it looks good stacked with diamond bangles so I would say keep it.


----------



## Gringach

Can you go to try a 17?? Leave it in its box and try one size smaller.. To make sure you are happy with your gift!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Gringach said:


> My husband came with this bracelet as a suprise 5 years ago.. And he didn't ask for all these details.. Thank you so much for all this information.
> I will give them a call and order the kit plus ask what they recommand.
> I love mine.. I wear it all the time! No way to leave it in it's box! Felt very strange anytime I had to take it out.. And I want to give it the best care possible.. But after reading you, I might only use the kit for another while!
> Thank you again &#128537;



You're very welcome!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Gringach said:


> I received this new bracelet in red gold that I carry with my Love all the time now.. And it is available in white gold too! Shall I look for it as well to carry them all together?
> 
> It would be the one in white gold, then the red (in the middle) and then my Love bracelet!
> 
> Many thanks for your opinion!!



Gorgeous combo! I love how your white gold Love looks next to the simple yet elegant rose gold bangle. Where is it from? 

I think adding another white gold bangle would look great with your current stack, but I'd try them all on first to see whether you like wearing 3 at a time.


----------



## Storm Spirit

veneti said:


> and a few weeks later, still as much in love as on the first day



It's beautiful!


----------



## Storm Spirit

birkin10600 said:


> Here's mine with 6 diamonds. Love it paired with BB watch, VCA and Hermes bracelets. Thanks for letting me share.



This is my favourite diamond Love - I'm quite bummed that Cartier discontinued this and only offers the 10 diamond & 4 diamond versions now 

I love it stacked with your BB!


----------



## MyDogTink

Present for my 10th wedding anniversary.


----------



## CATEYES

MyDogTink said:


> Present for my 10th wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194454
> View attachment 3194455



Love the cuff with the pink sapphire!!!! Congrats on the cuff and 10 years with your honey!&#128150;


----------



## Lots love

Ywnkme said:


> What size is your love bracelet? Here is my love size 18. I'm afraid it might be too big.




Looks good congratulations remember in the summer u will swell so it's good to have room wear in good health &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

MyDogTink said:


> Present for my 10th wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194454
> View attachment 3194455




Congratulations looks amazing [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

veneti said:


> and a few weeks later, still as much in love as on the first day




Congratulations looks amazing love the color gold you picked nice [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Lots love

[emoji178][emoji171][emoji179]love stack Cartier [emoji93]


----------



## MyDogTink

Lots love said:


> Looks good congratulations remember in the summer u will swell so it's good to have room wear in good health &#129303;&#129303;




Agreed. You always want a little bit of room.


----------



## MyDogTink

Lots love said:


> Congratulations looks amazing [emoji178][emoji178]




Thanks! Good to 'see' you


----------



## MyDogTink

CATEYES said:


> Love the cuff with the pink sapphire!!!! Congrats on the cuff and 10 years with your honey![emoji178]




Thank you!


----------



## MyDogTink

I enjoy seeing everyone's pictures and stacks. Very inspiring.


----------



## Lots love

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks! Good to 'see' you




Same to u thank you have wonderful thanksgiving to u[emoji178]


----------



## Gringach

Storm Spirit said:


> Gorgeous combo! I love how your white gold Love looks next to the simple yet elegant rose gold bangle. Where is it from?
> 
> I think adding another white gold bangle would look great with your current stack, but I'd try them all on first to see whether you like wearing 3 at a time.



Thank you for the compliment &#128522; I think I will go for the white gold too.. &#128513; It s from a shop in Switzerland!
I am sure I will regret it later if I dont get it..
But it would be in a few weeks as I am stuck at home with my new born baby &#9786;&#65039;
I'll send a pic if a buy it! &#128537;


----------



## Storm Spirit

Gringach said:


> Thank you for the compliment &#128522; I think I will go for the white gold too.. &#128513; It s from a shop in Switzerland!
> I am sure I will regret it later if I dont get it..
> But it would be in a few weeks as I am stuck at home with my new born baby &#9786;&#65039;
> I'll send a pic if a buy it! &#128537;



Aww, congratulations on your new bundle of joy! 

Yes please do post a pic when you get your new bangle, would love to see the stack!


----------



## nan2595

Hi guys! I have the plain YG love bracelet, and was thinking about getting the WG with every other diamond love. does anyone have both? i want to see them together!

please share pics


----------



## schatje

This really hurts. It is so deep. Didn't even know when it happened.


----------



## schatje

May I ask if anyone can share a picture of your bracelet that have been loved for years? I haven't really seen a really scratched up bracelet with a good patina. I hope in time this deep scratch will blend in with other scratches, because it is just too noticeable.


----------



## Vvicky

Ladies, need your advice, I have a WG love ring with 3 diamonds and finally getting soon a PG love bangle. If I also buy a baby-love WG necklace, would it be too much 'love', too matchy-matchy?? (btw, bracelet I plan to stack most of the time with other bracelets)


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Ywnkme said:


> How do I post a picture? Nvm I figured it out.



You should exchange it before you wear it. I just got an 18 but realized it's too big. I'm waiting to get my 17 now.


----------



## pupee

my bracelet is worst than yours. i feel like polishing it. 
too many scratches.......


----------



## Caz71

My cuff is new. I see new scratches every few days. U will forget abt old scratches cos keep getting new ones


----------



## schatje

pupee said:


> my bracelet is worst than yours. i feel like polishing it.
> too many scratches.......



Thank you for sharing, mine also has a few dings and scratches here and there, but this latest addition is just staring me right in the face, it really stands out.


----------



## schatje

Caz71 said:


> My cuff is new. I see new scratches every few days. U will forget abt old scratches cos keep getting new ones



I've been wearing mine for almost half a year now, I understand scratches are inevitable, I'm alright with the light scratches as it looks quite nice when blended out with the other ones, but it still hurts whenever there's a deep new addition. &#128546;


----------



## Caz71

schatje said:


> I've been wearing mine for almost half a year now, I understand scratches are inevitable, I'm alright with the light scratches as it looks quite nice when blended out with the other ones, but it still hurts whenever there's a deep new addition. &#128546;



Hopefully u get over that biggie


----------



## pupee

schatje said:


> Thank you for sharing, mine also has a few dings and scratches here and there, but this latest addition is just staring me right in the face, it really stands out.



i started wearing love this year. so its almost a year soon! easy to track for me 

maybe 5 years later then polish. 

its ok... you will get over it soon!


----------



## Lots love

pupee said:


> my bracelet is worst than yours. i feel like polishing it.
> too many scratches.......




Have to say I love the pink on you looks really good on your skin[emoji178][emoji178]I know the scratched hurts but in the end you will have a beautiful patina later on you'll see 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love the patina  mines has know  [emoji179]


----------



## Gringach

Storm Spirit said:


> Aww, congratulations on your new bundle of joy!
> 
> Yes please do post a pic when you get your new bangle, would love to see the stack!


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> Have to say I love the pink on you looks really good on your skin[emoji178][emoji178]I know the scratched hurts but in the end you will have a beautiful patina later on you'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the patina  mines has know  [emoji179]



Dear Lots love, would you mind taking a close up picture of the patina of your bracelets? How long have you had them for? They are absolutely lovely.


----------



## schatje

pupee said:


> i started wearing love this year. so its almost a year soon! easy to track for me
> 
> maybe 5 years later then polish.
> 
> its ok... you will get over it soon!



Haha easy to track for me too, it was my birthday present this year. I'm just not going to study the scratch and try not to think about it till the next one. &#128514;


----------



## Gwinkwink

Hi ladies , need some advice. I'm wearing 2 size 16 love bracelets and thinking to get another one to stack. I'm getting a pre loved bracelet and its size 17. It's a white gold with multi colored stones. What you all think? Should I wait for size 16 or go for size 17?


----------



## pupee

Gwinkwink said:


> Hi ladies , need some advice. I'm wearing 2 size 16 love bracelets and thinking to get another one to stack. I'm getting a pre loved bracelet and its size 17. It's a white gold with multi colored stones. What you all think? Should I wait for size 16 or go for size 17?



i would suggest wait for a size 16. it will bang each other more due to size diff and does not look that good with diff size.


----------



## pupee

Lots love said:


> Have to say I love the pink on you looks really good on your skin[emoji178][emoji178]I know the scratched hurts but in the end you will have a beautiful patina later on you'll see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the patina  mines has know  [emoji179]



thanks! 
but i like my love shiny! not "dull" if u know what i saying


----------



## Gwinkwink

Thanks dear! Guess you are right!  shall wait for the correct size


----------



## Lots love

pupee said:


> thanks!
> 
> but i like my love shiny! not "dull" if u know what i saying




Yes I do but realize it want be like that forever I hope it does for awhile &#129303;


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> Dear Lots love, would you mind taking a close up picture of the patina of your bracelets? How long have you had them for? They are absolutely lovely.






	

		
			
		

		
	
good evening to u I have had my pink gold love for two years my yellow one one year but I think they both look amazing for never Being polished they look loved thank you [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3196759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good evening to u I have had my pink gold love for two years my yellow one one year but I think they both look amazing for never Being polished they look loved thank you [emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you for taking the time to take a close up picture Lots love, they do look loved. &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> Thank you for taking the time to take a close up picture Lots love, they do look loved. [emoji4]




Thank you so much no problem I love to help when I can [emoji171]


----------



## Prada Psycho

cathy660 said:


> Eager to buy Cartier Watches. My friends suggest that I can buy at ecdrop.net, but I am not sure whether it is good or not. If I decide to buy one, I want to satisfy my needs. It must look nice and of high quality.




:nospam::nospam::nospam::nospam::nospam:

Counterfeit Site!!!!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Prada Psycho said:


> :nospam::nospam::nospam::nospam::nospam:
> 
> Counterfeit Site!!!!




It's best to purchase from the boutique so you can be certain of authenticity, have all of your warranty info in their system and receive the great service. I'd personally rather pay a tiny bit extra for that and not have to worry.


----------



## Lots love

my favorite stack I'm so blessed to own such beautiful collection [emoji171]of Cartier [emoji179]


----------



## MyDogTink

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3199736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite stack I'm so blessed to own such beautiful collection [emoji171]of Cartier [emoji179]




Looks terrific. Hope you had a lovely Thanksgiving!


----------



## Lots love

MyDogTink said:


> Looks terrific. Hope you had a lovely Thanksgiving!




Yes I did and  I hope you so too [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

happy holidays to you all [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Gwinkwink

Hi ladies, does anyone has a picture of stacking 3 loves in wg rg and yg together ? Is it too much to wear 3 on one hand on a daily basis? I say, Cartier love bracelets are posions. I keep wanting to stack on more and more! I have tried on juste un clou but it wasn't my cup of tea as the nail head is pressing against my skin and it hurts. Currently I'm having the yg and rg and wearing them daily. Thinking to get a wg to stack in between them. Please
Share pics or advices. TIA &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Bother Free

Gwinkwink said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone has a picture of stacking 3 loves in wg rg and yg together ? Is it too much to wear 3 on one hand on a daily basis? I say, Cartier love bracelets are posions. I keep wanting to stack on more and more! I have tried on juste un clou but it wasn't my cup of tea as the nail head is pressing against my skin and it hurts. Currently I'm having the yg and rg and wearing them daily. Thinking to get a wg to stack in between them. Please
> Share pics or advices. TIA &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56845;


My PG, WG and YG with 4 diamonds 
The PG looks more like YG now, but I still love it.


----------



## Lots love

love love my stacks Cartier [emoji7][emoji7] wish I could have gotten another juc in white maybe someday


----------



## MyDogTink

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3206349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love my stacks Cartier [emoji7][emoji7] wish I could have gotten another juc in white maybe someday




Looks beautiful. It's alway nice to have something on the wish list. Happy Holidays! 

I'm wearing my PG with pink sapphire cuff for the first time tonight. I'm having anxiety about getting the first scratch on it and not having it insured yet.

OT-  do you find the JUC difficult to take on and off?


----------



## Lots love

MyDogTink said:


> Looks beautiful. It's alway nice to have something on the wish list. Happy Holidays!
> 
> I'm wearing my PG with pink sapphire cuff for the first time tonight. I'm having anxiety about getting the first scratch on it and not having it insured yet.
> 
> OT-  do you find the JUC difficult to take on and off?




Thank you happy holiday to u [emoji7]no I don't I love it I was the same way when I got mine the first time is the hardest but the only reason we have it is so we can enjoy them so enjoy it they get wonderful patina on them like u can see I love it love to see yours too


----------



## Jason_c39

Does anyone here have a before and after for polishing??
I just got my YG love bracelet a month ago and it has some deep and shallow scratches just seeing what the poslishing gets out and how shiny it is before and after! Of course I'll wait my 10 years until but these scratches are bugging my OCD haha


----------



## Gwinkwink

Ladies you have any idea when was the new screws released? Say 2-3 years ago ? I was offered a preloved one, seller claimed it was purchased 3 years ago with old screws . Thank you


----------



## Gwinkwink

Hi ladies, anyone has the bracelet and the engravings look like this? I just want to be sure this is 100% authentic TIA


----------



## Gwinkwink

Beautiful stack! Your pink gold really looks like yellow gold ! &#128525; Is it common that PG will turn to YG gradually ?





Bother Free said:


> My PG, WG and YG with 4 diamonds
> The PG looks more like YG now, but I still love it.


----------



## Lots love

Gwinkwink said:


> View attachment 3206709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, anyone has the bracelet and the engravings look like this? I just want to be sure this is 100% authentic TIA




I'm kind weary about doesn't look right to be caution on this one I wouldn't get it that's me


----------



## Gwinkwink

I did some research and found similar engravings but hard to find exact ones as Cartier engravings keep changing and inconsistent . The seller claimed to have a service receipt with the serial number on it. Oh well guess I will view the actual piece to determine. It's gonna be a face to face deal 



Lots love said:


> I'm kind weary about doesn't look right to be caution on this one I wouldn't get it that's me


----------



## Lots love

Gwinkwink said:


> I did some research and found similar engravings but hard to find exact ones as Cartier engravings keep changing and inconsistent . The seller claimed to have a service receipt with the serial number on it. Oh well guess I will view the actual piece to determine. It's gonna be a face to face deal




Okay well if it's real go to Cartier say u like it to be cleaned they only clean there product so that's how you will know if it is real good luck


----------



## Gwinkwink

Thank you my dear! Wish me good luck !!



Lots love said:


> Okay well if it's real go to Cartier say u like it to be cleaned they only clean there product so that's how you will know if it is real good luck


----------



## Bother Free

Gwinkwink said:


> Beautiful stack! Your pink gold really looks like yellow gold ! &#128525; Is it common that PG will turn to YG gradually ?


Thank you 
I know some people's PG is still pinkish. Not sure if Cartier PG will always fade into YG. Cartier PG is very subtle and that's what I love about it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

schatje said:


> May I ask if anyone can share a picture of your bracelet that have been loved for years? I haven't really seen a really scratched up bracelet with a good patina. I hope in time this deep scratch will blend in with other scratches, because it is just too noticeable.



I have had them a few years and the scratches are barely noticeable. I do have more on the underside, but still shiny. I am not certain how the really deep scratches happen?
 I will attach pics.


----------



## schatje

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have had them a few years and the scratches are barely noticeable. I do have more on the underside, but still shiny. I am not certain how the really deep scratches happen?
> I will attach pics.



Thank you very much for sharing. They do look very new and shiny!!


----------



## barbie444

I only have a love bracelet and really want to add the love pendant to my collection. Can someone authenticate it for me? http://m.ebay.com/itm/221959886330


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

schatje said:


> Thank you very much for sharing. They do look very new and shiny!!



I think the scratches blend. But I use a soft shining cloth I got off Amazon. Try that, it makes them look blingy!


----------



## schatje

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I think the scratches blend. But I use a soft shining cloth I got off Amazon. Try that, it makes them look blingy!



May I have the brand of the soft shining cloth that you're using? Thank you very much.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

schatje said:


> May I have the brand of the soft shining cloth that you're using? Thank you very much.



I use the Connoisseurs Gold Polishing Cloth. Super cheap and won't harm your gold.


----------



## schatje

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I use the Connoisseurs Gold Polishing Cloth. Super cheap and won't harm your gold.



Thank you so much!


----------



## ChanelAddicts

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I use the Connoisseurs Gold Polishing Cloth. Super cheap and won't harm your gold.



So this works well with the bracelet? I just recently ordered it before I saw your post and I was feeling iffy about buying. I got the cleaning kit from Cartier that came with only one cloth and it's small and starting to look very dirty. I tried calling Customer Service to see if they can give me more but those people are just so rude and unprofessional!!! You would think for the price we pay for this one bracelet we should get more than just one! Matter fact, I had to call them the very first time to get my kit. Isn't that something? I think they should automatically send the kit along with it. But anyways, I love the bracelet very much but I don't love the people that works for Cartier. I'm glad I read your post, now I feel more comfortable and not afraid to use it for daily shine &#128524;


----------



## cml1994

Hi everyone, I've been lurking this forum and coveting a Love bracelet for a long time! Last week, I finally got a chance to visit the Cartier boutique in Toronto, where my mother surprised me with a WG Love Cuff w/ 1 Diamond as a university graduation present. I'll be forever grateful for this amazing gift. 

I'm still baffled by how stunningly beautiful it is! This is my first Cartier piece, and in fact, my first piece of "real" jewellery. Definitely something I'll treasure for life


----------



## baghagg

cml1994 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking this forum and coveting a Love bracelet for a long time! Last week, I finally got a chance to visit the Cartier boutique in Toronto, where my mother surprised me with a WG Love Cuff w/ 1 Diamond as a university graduation present. I'll be forever grateful for this amazing gift.
> 
> I'm still baffled by how stunningly beautiful it is! This is my first Cartier piece, and in fact, my first piece of "real" jewellery. Definitely something I'll treasure for life



This is beautiful,  congratulations!   Is it a full bracelet or a cuff?


----------



## cartier_love

cml1994 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking this forum and coveting a Love bracelet for a long time! Last week, I finally got a chance to visit the Cartier boutique in Toronto, where my mother surprised me with a WG Love Cuff w/ 1 Diamond as a university graduation present. I'll be forever grateful for this amazing gift.
> 
> I'm still baffled by how stunningly beautiful it is! This is my first Cartier piece, and in fact, my first piece of "real" jewellery. Definitely something I'll treasure for life


Beautiful! Looks great on you. I've been wanting one for years and years. Hopefully some day!


----------



## cml1994

baghagg said:


> This is beautiful,  congratulations!   Is it a full bracelet or a cuff?



Thanks so much, baghagg! It's the cuff! I had tried on the size 16 (too tight) and size 17 bracelet (too loose), and neither of them were very comfortable. Then  I tried on the size 18 WG cuff w/ 1 Diamond and it fit like a glove. Not too tight, not too loose, just right. 

I had been debating between the cuff and the bracelet for a while as well, so I'm really happy this sizing issue happened and I went for the cuff. After the first few times of learning how to take it off/put it on, it's become super easy now and I'm really enjoying how I can take it off to sleep/shower/work out.


----------



## cml1994

cartier_love said:


> Beautiful! Looks great on you. I've been wanting one for years and years. Hopefully some day!



Thank you for the kind words, cartier_love! I hope you'll be able to get one soon! I know it's a pretty big investment, but the amount of joy it has brought me already justifies it completely!  Which bracelet/cuff have you been planning to get?


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I use the Connoisseurs Gold Polishing Cloth. Super cheap and won't harm your gold.




Me too it helps plus solution too [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ChanelAddicts said:


> So this works well with the bracelet? I just recently ordered it before I saw your post and I was feeling iffy about buying. I got the cleaning kit from Cartier that came with only one cloth and it's small and starting to look very dirty. I tried calling Customer Service to see if they can give me more but those people are just so rude and unprofessional!!! You would think for the price we pay for this one bracelet we should get more than just one! Matter fact, I had to call them the very first time to get my kit. Isn't that something? I think they should automatically send the kit along with it. But anyways, I love the bracelet very much but I don't love the people that works for Cartier. I'm glad I read your post, now I feel more comfortable and not afraid to use it for daily shine &#128524;



Yup, keeps it shiny and clean. I have been using since I got my bracelets and they are in great shape. I noticed the material on my Cartier kit is similar, but the cloth is way too small. So I like the size of this one better.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> Me too it helps plus solution too [emoji178][emoji178]



Definitely does.


----------



## ChanelAddicts

How long did u have the bracelet for and how often do u use this cloth? Is ur still in good condition? cuz from what I heard, when the bracelet is getting it professionally polished, it thins the bracelet out and the logo tend to fade away. I'm just afraid of using it everyday might do that. My bracelet is about 2 months old so it's still brand new but I just want to still keep it new looking which is impossible cuz it gets scratch so easily


----------



## ling0882434

can someone tell me the current price in Europe for YG with 4 diamonds? thinking of getting one in US now but might travel to Europe next yr. thanks!


----------



## nan2595

hi everyone! i am considering getting another love. i have the yellow gold, and want the white gold...
does that white gold start to turn or look bad after a few years? almost like dirty looking - if you have one please post a pic!!!!!!

also cant decide if i should get the white gold cuff? is the cuff uncomfortable?

thanks!!


----------



## cartier_love

cml1994 said:


> Thank you for the kind words, cartier_love! I hope you'll be able to get one soon! I know it's a pretty big investment, but the amount of joy it has brought me already justifies it completely!  Which bracelet/cuff have you been planning to get?


 
I want the white gold bracelet. I want it rhodium plated though. I'm a guy so I don't think I'd look good with diamonds. The problem is only the ones with diamonds are rhodium plated. I think the rhodium plating makes them look so much better.


----------



## cml1994

cartier_love said:


> I want the white gold bracelet. I want it rhodium plated though. I'm a guy so I don't think I'd look good with diamonds. The problem is only the ones with diamonds are rhodium plated. I think the rhodium plating makes them look so much better.


I'm a guy too, and I was a bit hesitant on the diamond as well. I knew I wanted WG, and like you, I knew I wanted the rhodium plating...the regular WG was a bit too "grey" for me. But when I tried my cuff w/ 1 diamond on, I loved how minimal and subtle the diamond was!


----------



## cml1994

nan2595 said:


> hi everyone! i am considering getting another love. i have the yellow gold, and want the white gold...
> does that white gold start to turn or look bad after a few years? almost like dirty looking - if you have one please post a pic!!!!!!
> 
> also cant decide if i should get the white gold cuff? is the cuff uncomfortable?
> 
> thanks!!


I just got the WG cuff with 1 Diamond -- posted a pic a page back! It's super comfy -- not annoying to wear at all. The shape is longer and more "oval" than the bracelet, so it fits my wrist nicely.


----------



## cartier_love

cml1994 said:


> I'm a guy too, and I was a bit hesitant on the diamond as well. I knew I wanted WG, and like you, I knew I wanted the rhodium plating...the regular WG was a bit too "grey" for me. But when I tried my cuff w/ 1 diamond on, I loved how minimal and subtle the diamond was!


 
I think I'll try a one diamond on when I am in Vegas next month. It looks great on you for sure! I'm a size 19, what size is yours?


----------



## cartier_love

cartier_love said:


> I think I'll try a one diamond on when I am in Vegas next month. It looks great on you for sure! I'm a size 19, what size is yours?


 
They don't make the 1 diamond in a bracelet   I want a bracelet!


----------



## sjunky13

Cartier news! They are coming out with thin love bangles to stack, most likely on a hinge ,all colors. Very very cool. Will be diamonds too.  Will be out in the spring....


----------



## nastasja

sjunky13 said:


> Cartier news! They are coming out with thin love bangles to stack, most likely on a hinge ,all colors. Very very cool. Will be diamonds too.  Will be out in the spring....




Pictures? Prices?


----------



## Lots love

sjunky13 said:


> Cartier news! They are coming out with thin love bangles to stack, most likely on a hinge ,all colors. Very very cool. Will be diamonds too.  Will be out in the spring....




I really do have pictures how do u know if u don't mind me asking


----------



## lapurse

I had the hardest time deciding between the plain or 4 diamond yg love bracelet. Finally bought a plain one a couple of days ago but still wavering! Anyone been in a same situation a while back and have honestly regretted going with plain? Or became happier that you picked the plain as time went on?

I don't plan on getting more Love but will be adding JUC rg diamond in a year or two. 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## gagabag

lapurse said:


> I had the hardest time deciding between the plain or 4 diamond yg love bracelet. Finally bought a plain one a couple of days ago but still wavering! Anyone been in a same situation a while back and have honestly regretted going with plain? Or became happier that you picked the plain as time went on?
> 
> I don't plan on getting more Love but will be adding JUC rg diamond in a year or two.
> Thank you for sharing!




I chose yg plain because it's classic. Having said that, it was my 3rd love and my 1st was wg x4. It's really a matter of preference. I hardly wear mine in stack. I found plain yg to be more understated as compared to those with stones, of course. And I love it because I can wear it anywhere. I am travelling in Europe right now and it's the only love that I brought with me. Good luck deciding!

P.S. Can u still return it? In Oz, we are not allowed to return once taken out of the store.


----------



## lapurse

gagabag said:


> I chose yg plain because it's classic. Having said that, it was my 3rd love and my 1st was wg x4. It's really a matter of preference. I hardly wear mine in stack. I found plain yg to be more understated as compared to those with stones, of course. And I love it because I can wear it anywhere. I am travelling in Europe right now and it's the only love that I brought with me. Good luck deciding!
> 
> P.S. Can u still return it? In Oz, we are not allowed to return once taken out of the store.


thank you for the reply! really appreciate it. I'm pretty sure I can't return it which I don't want. I'm thinking perhaps they would allow me to exchange it to 4 diamonds if I decide. I haven't worn it out yet.


----------



## Bother Free

lapurse said:


> I had the hardest time deciding between the plain or 4 diamond yg love bracelet. Finally bought a plain one a couple of days ago but still wavering! Anyone been in a same situation a while back and have honestly regretted going with plain? Or became happier that you picked the plain as time went on?
> 
> I don't plan on getting more Love but will be adding JUC rg diamond in a year or two.
> Thank you for sharing!


I had a difficult time deciding when I purchased my first Love bracelet. My sweet SA wrapped the plain PG for me and told me to bring it home, try it on and think about it. I left the bracelet in the box and never put it on....then I knew I wanted the PG with 4 diamonds. The next day, I went back and exchanged the plain PG for the PG with 4 diamonds. Now I have PG with 4 diamonds, YG with 4 diamonds and WG with 4 diamonds


----------



## lapurse

Wow, fantastic! You def seem to prefer a little bling in your love! [emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## luvmy3girls

I would choose the classic plain one


----------



## lapurse

luvmy3girls said:


> I would choose the classic plain one




Hi! Is there any particular reason or just not a big fan of diamonds?


----------



## Lots love

lapurse said:


> Hi! Is there any particular reason or just not a big fan of diamonds?




I too go with the plain if u are getting juc in diamond will give u enough bling if not then go with diamond then get the plain juc then . Most people get the plain first then go with a bling next good luck on what ever u choose [emoji179][emoji179]. Which one did u want first that's the one u go with your first choice is what most people go with [emoji8]


----------



## luvmy3girls

Lots love said:


> I too go with the plain if u are getting juc in diamond will give u enough bling if not then go with diamond then get the plain juc then . Most people get the plain first then go with a bling next good luck on what ever u choose [emoji179][emoji179]. Which one did u want first that's the one u go with your first choice is what most people go with [emoji8]




I agree!


----------



## auntynat

I had the same dilemma which was made worse as s friend bought the pg 4 diamond and told me to go with the diamonds. I went with the plain pg in the end. I loved the simplicity of it. I also want to get a clu or something with diamonds and when I tried on the 4 diamond+ diamond clu - I didn't love the look. It's all personal opinion though of course!


----------



## Lots love

auntynat said:


> I had the same dilemma which was made worse as s friend bought the pg 4 diamond and told me to go with the diamonds. I went with the plain pg in the end. I loved the simplicity of it. I also want to get a clu or something with diamonds and when I tried on the 4 diamond+ diamond clu - I didn't love the look. It's all personal opinion though of course!




Well I went first with the pink plain gold to I love it then the yellow next which makes nice look [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## lapurse

auntynat said:


> I had the same dilemma which was made worse as s friend bought the pg 4 diamond and told me to go with the diamonds. I went with the plain pg in the end. I loved the simplicity of it. I also want to get a clu or something with diamonds and when I tried on the 4 diamond+ diamond clu - I didn't love the look. It's all personal opinion though of course!




Yes, that's how I ended up leaving the store with plain cuz I loved the JUC with diamond..it was a show stopper. If I ever stack the two, I thought plain love would be a better balance for my style. I think I'm leaning towards keeping it


----------



## pr3980

Ttyy


----------



## Contessa

Ladies! Hope you're all well. It's been awhile since I've visited. 

Considering the LOVE bracelet (husband wants to get me something special). 

What's the lock mechanism like? I read there were issues with the newer bracelets awhile back. Anyone experience any problems?


----------



## Gwinkwink

Dear Lots love , just to update you that I didn't get the bracelet in the end. Not comfortable with it as there are few doubts. I rather miss the deal than to worry everyday  if the bracelet is authentic or not. I will head downtown to Cartier on Saturday to try on a brand new white gold love. Hope DH approves me buying a brand new one ! And best hope he fund for it! 




Lots love said:


> Okay well if it's real go to Cartier say u like it to be cleaned they only clean there product so that's how you will know if it is real good luck


----------



## Gwinkwink

I have no issues with the new screws. Simply adore them. The new screw locks look more flush on the bracelets than the old ones. If you are worry that the screws will come loose, request Cartier to apply a blue gel called locktite to the screws before putting on the bracelet. It certainly helps to secure well! 





Contessa said:


> Ladies! Hope you're all well. It's been awhile since I've visited.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the LOVE bracelet (husband wants to get me something special).
> 
> 
> 
> What's the lock mechanism like? I read there were issues with the newer bracelets awhile back. Anyone experience any problems?


----------



## bellapurse

sjunky13 said:


> Cartier news! They are coming out with thin love bangles to stack, most likely on a hinge ,all colors. Very very cool. Will be diamonds too.  Will be out in the spring....




Yes!  Pictures and prices!


----------



## Gwinkwink

Hi ladies , is the WG love with 4 diamonds coated with rhodium ? How about the plain love in WG?


----------



## Storm Spirit

Contessa said:


> Ladies! Hope you're all well. It's been awhile since I've visited.
> 
> Considering the LOVE bracelet (husband wants to get me something special).
> 
> What's the lock mechanism like? I read there were issues with the newer bracelets awhile back. Anyone experience any problems?



I too had doubts about the new screw system prior to getting my bracelet, but after being on my arm for 2 months, neither screw has budged from their initial positions (and I check often, lol!)


----------



## Storm Spirit

Gwinkwink said:


> Hi ladies , is the WG love with 4 diamonds coated with rhodium ? How about the plain love in WG?



I believe the 4 diamond WG is rhodium plated whereas the plain one isn't, which is why the diamond version looks shinier than the plain. HTH!


----------



## LVoeletters

birkin10600 said:


> Here's mine with 6 diamonds. Love it paired with BB watch, VCA and Hermes bracelets. Thanks for letting me share.



i swoon at these pictures


----------



## LVoeletters

missisa07 said:


> Some fun stacking ideas.  With Bony Levy skinny bangle + Tiffany T + Van Cleef & Arpels Perlee and Bony Levy + Tiffany T + Tiffany Atlas.



omg i am drooling! this is gorgeous!


----------



## LVoeletters

What rings does everyone like to wear with your love bangles?



When I first bought the bangle, I obsessed over stacking with bracelets, but now I am liking bangles stacked with bangles and rings.


----------



## Lots love

Gwinkwink said:


> Dear Lots love , just to update you that I didn't get the bracelet in the end. Not comfortable with it as there are few doubts. I rather miss the deal than to worry everyday  if the bracelet is authentic or not. I will head downtown to Cartier on Saturday to try on a brand new white gold love. Hope DH approves me buying a brand new one ! And best hope he fund for it!




I'm glad to hear that I'm so happy for u nothing feels better then going into the story and sitting in a chair and having sa with the white glove on bring them out I'm so excited for you try on all three .sometimes one color looks better on u then another either way I'm happy for u [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Lots love

Storm Spirit said:


> I believe the 4 diamond WG is rhodium plated whereas the plain one isn't, which is why the diamond version looks shinier than the plain. HTH!




All white gold is rhodium coated with or without diamonds I'm pretty sure of this


----------



## Lots love

I love my loves and
Juc [emoji178][emoji178]Thank you for letting me share my collection


----------



## Gwinkwink

Lots love said:


> I'm glad to hear that I'm so happy for u nothing feels better then going into the story and sitting in a chair and having sa with the white glove on bring them out I'm so excited for you try on all three .sometimes one color looks better on u then another either way I'm happy for u [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji322]




Thank you my dear. In fact I already own pink gold and yellow gold plain love. I am just vain and want another white gold to complete the stacking


----------



## Gwinkwink

Lots love said:


> All white gold is rhodium coated with or without diamonds I'm pretty sure of this




As I might most likely get a plain WG love , I am concern if the Rhodium plating will be "polished" off if I use my usual cleansing cloth to clean it. I have a cleansing cloth used by professional to clean gold jewelry. It gives shine and buff off superficial scratches . I use it to maintain my PG and YG love bracelets.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Gwinkwink said:


> As I might most likely get a plain WG love , I am concern if the Rhodium plating will be "polished" off if I use my usual cleansing cloth to clean it. I have a cleansing cloth used by professional to clean gold jewelry. It gives shine and buff off superficial scratches . I use it to maintain my PG and YG love bracelets.



The white gold without diamonds is NOT rhodium plated and a polishing cloth is fine to use on it.


----------



## Gwinkwink

Luxelifemomma said:


> The white gold without diamonds is NOT rhodium plated and a polishing cloth is fine to use on it.




Thank you for your useful input . I do self polishing pretty often and if the plain WG has rhodium plating, I would need to think twice. As eventually that layer might be polished off.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Gwinkwink said:


> Thank you for your useful input . I do self polishing pretty often and if the plain WG has rhodium plating, I would need to think twice. As eventually that layer might be polished off.



The no diamond love is more of a "gray" color because it doesn't have rhodium but the polishing cloth really does help brighten it up a bit


----------



## Gwinkwink

Luxelifemomma said:


> The no diamond love is more of a "gray" color because it doesn't have rhodium but the polishing cloth really does help brighten it up a bit




You are right. I often see pictures of pretty worn plain WG love dull and grayish. Can we request rhodium plating on plain love if we wish to?


----------



## birkin10600

LVoeletters said:


> i swoon at these pictures



Thank you LVoeletters!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Gwinkwink said:


> You are right. I often see pictures of pretty worn plain WG love dull and grayish. Can we request rhodium plating on plain love if we wish to?



I don't think so... But you could purchase a SO platinum if you don't want diamonds but want it brighter. I'm not sure how much they cost though.


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> Love it with the RG sweets. Really pretty! [emoji106]



Thank you Natalie. It's vintage RG btw. You have gorgeous collections. I love them all.


----------



## birkin10600

Storm Spirit said:


> This is my favourite diamond Love - I'm quite bummed that Cartier discontinued this and only offers the 10 diamond & 4 diamond versions now
> 
> I love it stacked with your BB!



Thank you Storm Spirit! &#128522; I was so lucky. More bling the better!


----------



## Lots love

Gwinkwink said:


> Thank you my dear. In fact I already own pink gold and yellow gold plain love. I am just vain and want another white gold to complete the stacking




Wow I'm so happy for u enjoy your stack can't wait till post pictures can't wait I'm happy for u


----------



## Gwinkwink

My newly added WG plain love in the middle.  YG furthest from the wrist and 3rd one is PG. I'm a   Happy gal!! I guess I'm contented now with my collection


----------



## taurus71sf

Hi Ladies,

Does this look like an authentic Love?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291627911904?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I purchased it but thought to ask, just in case.

Thank you!


----------



## Lots love

Gwinkwink said:


> View attachment 3211975
> 
> My newly added WG plain love in the middle.  YG furthest from the wrist and 3rd one is PG. I'm a   Happy gal!! I guess I'm contented now with my collection




Congratulations looks amazing I'm so happy for you thank you so much for  shares  I love the white gold &#129303;&#129303; how old are the other two look so shinny I wish mine did but I still love the patina on them sometimes I wish I could three loves but then I love my juc too maybe someday I'll get the third one [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## Gwinkwink

Lots love said:


> Congratulations looks amazing I'm so happy for you thank you so much for  shares  I love the white gold &#129303;&#129303; how old are the other two look so shinny I wish mine did but I still love the patina on them sometimes I wish I could three loves but then I love my juc too maybe someday I'll get the third one [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




JUC is gorgeous! I might get the ring . The YG is around 1.5years old while the PG is 1 year old. I do regular polishing on my own using a cleaning cloth. It does help to buff off some scratches. I wear the bracelets daily, so glad they are still shiny though


----------



## Lots love

Gwinkwink said:


> JUC is gorgeous! I might get the ring . The YG is around 1.5years old while the PG is 1 year old. I do regular polishing on my own using a cleaning cloth. It does help to buff off some scratches. I wear the bracelets daily, so glad they are still shiny though




Oh wow I polish cloth u use please my pink one is 2 the other 2 years old


----------



## Bun

Gwinkwink said:


> View attachment 3211975
> 
> My newly added WG plain love in the middle.  YG furthest from the wrist and 3rd one is PG. I'm a   Happy gal!! I guess I'm contented now with my collection



Gorgeous stack! What size is your love and are all of them same size?


----------



## Gwinkwink

Lots love said:


> Oh wow I polish cloth u use please my pink one is 2 the other 2 years old




It's a pink cloth with no packaging, just  in a clear plastic bag. It was given to me by a client who is in jewellery business. I reckon it is for professional use. I would love to buy more! Hope I can still locate that client to ask him for more detail. Let's keep in touch for that


----------



## Gwinkwink

Bun said:


> Gorgeous stack! What size is your love and are all of them same size?




Yes all same size 16


----------



## Luxelifemomma

taurus71sf said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does this look like an authentic Love?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291627911904?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I purchased it but thought to ask, just in case.
> 
> Thank you!



I will not speak to the authenticity as I don't have enough posts. But that is a version 2 bracelet and there appears to be a gap in between the two ends when it is closed (assuming I am seeing that correctly in the photos) Either they have the incorrect screws in there or it's taken a beating. I would bring it in to Cartier for repair once you receive it and they can take a look at it.


----------



## theITbag

taurus71sf said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Does this look like an authentic Love?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291627911904?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I purchased it but thought to ask, just in case.
> 
> Thank you!




Not sure if it's vintage, but it is not a newer love version.


----------



## taurus71sf

theITbag said:


> Not sure if it's vintage, but it is not a newer love version.


Thanks for responding LuxeLife and theITBag. I'm looking for a bracelet with the old screw system and found this.

What is Version 2?

It was purchased in 2009. 

Other than it not being brand new (which i'm ok with), would you say it's the real thing based on the pics and markings?


----------



## goldengirl123

Gwinkwink said:


> View attachment 3211975
> 
> My newly added WG plain love in the middle.  YG furthest from the wrist and 3rd one is PG. I'm a   Happy gal!! I guess I'm contented now with my collection


Totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lots love

Gwinkwink said:


> It's a pink cloth with no packaging, just  in a clear plastic bag. It was given to me by a client who is in jewellery business. I reckon it is for professional use. I would love to buy more! Hope I can still locate that client to ask him for more detail. Let's keep in touch for that




Please do love to get one thank you do much[emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Gwinkwink

goldengirl123 said:


> Totally gorgeous!!!




Thank you ! I was looking at my wrist the whole time. So crazy[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## theITbag

taurus71sf said:


> Thanks for responding LuxeLife and theITBag. I'm looking for a bracelet with the old screw system and found this.
> 
> What is Version 2?
> 
> It was purchased in 2009.
> 
> Other than it not being brand new (which i'm ok with), would you say it's the real thing based on the pics and markings?




I don't know what the old markings look like but it is not one of the newer marking.  Best to take to Cartier and ask them for valuation letter for insurance purposes.  They have all the serial numbers on file in their POS system.


----------



## LVoeletters

Love these pictures, guys! Do you all stack daily? I love the full Cartier stacks many of you are sporting. I've stopped stacking my bangle with other bracelets and wear it on its own or with one thin bangle.


----------



## cartier_love

Gwinkwink said:


> View attachment 3211975
> 
> My newly added WG plain love in the middle.  YG furthest from the wrist and 3rd one is PG. I'm a   Happy gal!! I guess I'm contented now with my collection


Beautiful!


----------



## FairGrape

My brand new cartier love cuff! I love it so much! Next on my list is a JUC in YG. Thanks for letting me share [emoji2].


----------



## Lots love

FairGrape said:


> My brand new cartier love cuff! I love it so much! Next on my list is a JUC in YG. Thanks for letting me share [emoji2].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215095




Congratulations on your new love looking amazing on u


----------



## lapurse

My Love is really growing on me[emoji4]


----------



## Luxelifemomma

taurus71sf said:


> Thanks for responding LuxeLife and theITBag. I'm looking for a bracelet with the old screw system and found this.
> 
> What is Version 2?
> 
> It was purchased in 2009.
> 
> Other than it not being brand new (which i'm ok with), would you say it's the real thing based on the pics and markings?



Version 2 is the second of the older screw system. It looks fine to me other than the fact that it needs repair. 

Did you get it? I see the listing ended


----------



## taurus71sf

Hi Luxelifemomma,

i did get it!

I asked about potential repair and the owner said there is no need for repair - that the pic that shows the gap is because he wasn't screwed all the way.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

taurus71sf said:


> Hi Luxelifemomma,
> 
> i did get it!
> 
> I asked about potential repair and the owner said there is no need for repair - that the pic that shows the gap is because he wasn't screwed all the way.



Oh good. Enjoy!


----------



## birkin10600

FairGrape said:


> My brand new cartier love cuff! I love it so much! Next on my list is a JUC in YG. Thanks for letting me share [emoji2].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215095



Congrats! What gold color Love you got?


----------



## FairGrape

birkin10600 said:


> Congrats! What gold color Love you got?


This is in YG, 
Btw, I love your stacks!


----------



## birkin10600

FairGrape said:


> This is in YG,
> Btw, I love your stacks!



Thank you!  &#128522;  Your love bracelet looks nice on you.


----------



## FairGrape

Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your new love looking amazing on u


Thank you! Your stack is inspiring!!


----------



## Lots love

FairGrape said:


> Thank you! Your stack is inspiring!!




Welcome so much fair grape there are other members here also very inspired by [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Vvicky

Owners of loves with diamonds, are your diamonds sparkly? Do you know if they are all the same quality?


----------



## Bother Free

Vvicky said:


> Owners of loves with diamonds, are your diamonds sparkly? Do you know if they are all the same quality?


One of the reasons that I purchased my Love bracelets with diamonds is because the diamonds are sparkly. They should all have the same quality.


----------



## mousdioufe

Stack of love


----------



## mousdioufe

The other arm


----------



## Vvicky

Bother Free said:


> One of the reasons that I purchased my Love bracelets with diamonds is because the diamonds are sparkly. They should all have the same quality.




Thank you for your respond! Great news as I am considering the WG with 4 diamonds)) I've asked after reading Tiffany topics where everyone says their diamonds are so sparkly, and I don't remember the same feedback about Cartier diamonds.. Good to know it's the same story))


----------



## Gwinkwink

FairGrape said:


> My brand new cartier love cuff! I love it so much! Next on my list is a JUC in YG. Thanks for letting me share [emoji2].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215095




Beautiful ! I miss wearing a single love bracelet. It is unique on its own.


----------



## lrishmany

sjunky13 said:


> Cartier news! They are coming out with thin love bangles to stack, most likely on a hinge ,all colors. Very very cool. Will be diamonds too.  Will be out in the spring....




This is so exciting!  I can't wait to see what they come out with!


----------



## Gigi2012

My husband let me open my Christmas present early! YG Love with 4 diamonds... I really had a hard time deciding whether to choose diamonds or not... So happy that I did!! No regrets...Love my Love!!


----------



## lookatme

Gigi2012 said:


> My husband let me open my Christmas present early! YG Love with 4 diamonds... I really had a hard time deciding whether to choose diamonds or not... So happy that I did!! No regrets...Love my Love!!



love it! merry christmas!


----------



## birkin10600

Gigi2012 said:


> My husband let me open my Christmas present early! YG Love with 4 diamonds... I really had a hard time deciding whether to choose diamonds or not... So happy that I did!! No regrets...Love my Love!!



Congratulations! Good job,  I love it more with diamonds.


----------



## baghagg

Gigi2012 said:


> My husband let me open my Christmas present early! YG Love with 4 diamonds... I really had a hard time deciding whether to choose diamonds or not... So happy that I did!! No regrets...Love my Love!!



Well,  diamonds are a girl's best friend. .  Congratulations,  I love mine as well,  enjoy


----------



## cartier_love

Gigi2012 said:


> My husband let me open my Christmas present early! YG Love with 4 diamonds... I really had a hard time deciding whether to choose diamonds or not... So happy that I did!! No regrets...Love my Love!!


Beautiful, you made the right choice!


----------



## Lots love

im so happy with my collection of Cartier and my black Jade bangle love my forever stack [emoji320][emoji319][emoji320][emoji319]


----------



## LVoeletters

I just received the polishing cloth that was mentioned by *Nikkiisabaggirl* And I am LOVING it! Makes my love bangle so shiny!


----------



## birkin10600

LVoeletters said:


> I just received the polishing cloth that was mentioned by *Nikkiisabaggirl* And I am LOVING it! Makes my love bangle so shiny!



I need one.  Kindly please share a photo of the polishing cloth please?


----------



## cartier_love

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3219946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so happy with my collection of Cartier and my black Jade bangle love my forever stack [emoji320][emoji319][emoji320][emoji319]


 
Beautiful, Merry Christmas!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> I just received the polishing cloth that was mentioned by *Nikkiisabaggirl* And I am LOVING it! Makes my love bangle so shiny!



Glad you love it. I love the shine.


----------



## Chanellover12

has anyone purchased a love bracelet from saks or any cartier retailer and gotten any sort of discount?
thanks!


----------



## baghagg

Chanellover12 said:


> has anyone purchased a love bracelet from saks or any cartier retailer and gotten any sort of discount?
> thanks!



Saks will let you use a gift card (which you've earned during the point events on other purchases,  or of course one which someone may have gifted to you) towards the purchase.  However,  you will only earn straight points on the Cartier purchase,  because Cartier doesn't participate in the triple point events,  etc.


----------



## luvmy3girls

birkin10600 said:


> I need one.  Kindly please share a photo of the polishing cloth please?




I would love to know as well [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

cartier_love said:


> Beautiful, Merry Christmas!




Same to you I love your collection so beautiful [emoji319][emoji320]you have amazing taste


----------



## Gwinkwink

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3219946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im so happy with my collection of Cartier and my black Jade bangle love my forever stack [emoji320][emoji319][emoji320][emoji319]




Lovely stack! So beautiful! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Gwinkwink

Merry Christmas to all the beautiful ladies here. Enjoy the holidays with our beautiful cartier [emoji7][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dode99

Gigi2012 said:


> My husband let me open my Christmas present early! YG Love with 4 diamonds... I really had a hard time deciding whether to choose diamonds or not... So happy that I did!! No regrets...Love my Love!!



SO pretty and shiny. I have the same bracelet


----------



## goldengirl123

Gwinkwink said:


> View attachment 3220643
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the beautiful ladies here. Enjoy the holidays with our beautiful cartier [emoji7][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


Love, love, love your stack!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

luvmy3girls said:


> I would love to know as well [emoji4]



I will post a photo when I get home after work.


----------



## Lots love

Gwinkwink said:


> View attachment 3220643
> 
> Merry Christmas to all the beautiful ladies here. Enjoy the holidays with our beautiful cartier [emoji7][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;




I love your post love your Cartier stack looks amazing on you merry Christmas to you too [emoji319][emoji320][emoji319][emoji320] I love how shiny they are too


----------



## pupee

this is my polishing cloth. merry xmas to you all!


----------



## Coco.lover

Whats the name if this miracle polishing cloth? I need to order one ASAP


NikkisABagGirl said:


> I will post a photo when I get home after work.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Merry Christmas everyone. I have enjoyed sharing and looking at all the post/photos. Wishing you all the very best. X


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

birkin10600 said:


> I need one.  Kindly please share a photo of the polishing cloth please?



This is the one I use. Super cheap. Got it from Aamzon.


----------



## Coco.lover

Thank you happy holidays


NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is the one I use. Super cheap. Got it from Aamzon.


----------



## luvmy3girls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is the one I use. Super cheap. Got it from Aamzon.




Do u use the white side or pink? Does it take any of the gold off if used a lot?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

luvmy3girls said:


> Do u use the white side or pink? Does it take any of the gold off if used a lot?



I usually only use the white side. The purple side isn't abrasive, so I don't think it can be taking gold off. When it is actually polished at a jeweler, an abrasive paste is applied and used with a buffing tool. This cloth isn't doing the same as that. But keeps it clean and shiny.


----------



## luvmy3girls

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I usually only use the white side. The purple side isn't abrasive, so I don't think it can be taking gold off. When it is actually polished at a jeweler, an abrasive paste is applied and used with a buffing tool. This cloth isn't doing the same as that. But keeps it clean and shiny.




Ok great! Thanks


----------



## birkin10600

NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is the one I use. Super cheap. Got it from Aamzon.



Thank you so much Nikk for sharing to us!


----------



## birkin10600

So happy! I got juste un clou bracelet under my Christmas tree. Pairing with my Love bracelet. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## baghagg

birkin10600 said:


> So happy! I got juste un clou bracelet under my Christmas tree. Pairing with my Love bracelet. Happy Holidays everyone!



Very,  very beautiful.   Merry Christmas,  great  Christmas gift!


----------



## cherylc

birkin10600 said:


> So happy! I got juste un clou bracelet under my Christmas tree. Pairing with my Love bracelet. Happy Holidays everyone!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] beauty! love all the bling!


----------



## birkin10600

baghagg said:


> Very,  very beautiful.   Merry Christmas,  great  Christmas gift!











cherylc said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] beauty! love all the bling!



Thank you lovely ladies. Happy Holidays!


----------



## keevs1995

So thrilled to have gotten the WG Love as a present this Christmas. Do others stack it this way? Would love to hear your suggestions.


----------



## Bethc

keevs1995 said:


> View attachment 3222682
> 
> So thrilled to have gotten the WG Love as a present this Christmas. Do others stack it this way? Would love to hear your suggestions.




Gorgeous!  Congratulations!!  

Since you asked, I turned my JUC around so the nail head is next to my Loves, otherwise the nail end scratches them, just thought I'd let you know, enjoy!!


----------



## keevs1995

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  Congratulations!!
> 
> Since you asked, I turned my JUC around so the nail head is next to my Loves, otherwise the nail end scratches them, just thought I'd let you know, enjoy!!




Good call! Do you wear your JUC closest to your wrist?


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> So happy! I got juste un clou bracelet under my Christmas tree. Pairing with my Love bracelet. Happy Holidays everyone!



Congrats!!!  You wear them very beautifully!  I have the same set and wear them 24/7, one on each hand.


----------



## einseine

It's been almost a year since I started wearing my PG 4-diamond Love.  Today I heard small rattling sound in my sleeve... and found out the both screws have been loosened!  I have never been suffered from this screw loosening problem.  I should be very careful.


----------



## Lots love

birkin10600 said:


> So happy! I got juste un clou bracelet under my Christmas tree. Pairing with my Love bracelet. Happy Holidays everyone!




Congratulations oh it's gorgeous thank you for sharing I love the diamond one nice look [emoji320][emoji319][emoji320][emoji8] wear it good health &#129303;&#129303;2016 enjoy your new stack


----------



## Lots love

keevs1995 said:


> View attachment 3222682
> 
> So thrilled to have gotten the WG Love as a present this Christmas. Do others stack it this way? Would love to hear your suggestions.




I love it that's what the way I stack mine too looks amazing congratulations on your new look for 2016 wear it good health thank you for sharing [emoji178][emoji48][emoji320][emoji319]


----------



## Lots love

Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  Congratulations!!
> 
> Since you asked, I turned my JUC around so the nail head is next to my Loves, otherwise the nail end scratches them, just thought I'd let you know, enjoy!!




Thank you for sharing that I informed I didn't know that thank you so much does it keep it in place to I find mine slides over my loved sometimes [emoji178][emoji179]&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

einseine said:


> It's been almost a year since I started wearing my PG 4-diamond Love.  Today I heard small rattling sound in my sleeve... and found out the both screws have been loosened!  I have never been suffered from this screw loosening problem.  I should be very careful.




Wow you are so lucky what I would do is go to the store make sure it's okay I would have your husband help you put it back on what I do is rest my arm on top of my dressers so less pressure on the love and then I connect the ends in place and screw on side then the other side till both sides are tight I got small regular screw driver makes it easier to tighten the screws I've had one of mine two years never had problem with it you'll see while screw the ends together you'll see how they ends line up inside the bracelet then you know you are doing it right when the seem lines up perfectly with each other I hope this helps you thank god you caught in time


----------



## birkin10600

einseine said:


> Congrats!!!  You wear them very beautifully!  I have the same set and wear them 24/7, one on each hand.



Thank you einseine.  It's nice to be twins with you. :thumbup:






Lots love said:


> Congratulations oh it's gorgeous thank you for sharing I love the diamond one nice look [emoji320][emoji319][emoji320][emoji8] wear it good health &#129303;&#129303;2016 enjoy your new stack



Thank you Lots love. I am enjoying looking at your stack too!


----------



## Oooo11

Anyone here with 5.5 inch wrists? What size LOVE bracelet do you wear? I'm assuming the smallest size (16). Is it still very loose?


----------



## einseine

Lots love said:


> Wow you are so lucky what I would do is go to the store make sure it's okay I would have your husband help you put it back on what I do is rest my arm on top of my dressers so less pressure on the love and then I connect the ends in place and screw on side then the other side till both sides are tight I got small regular screw driver makes it easier to tighten the screws I've had one of mine two years never had problem with it you'll see while screw the ends together you'll see how they ends line up inside the bracelet then you know you are doing it right when the seem lines up perfectly with each other I hope this helps you thank god you caught in time



Thanks Lotslove!  Yes, I will go to the boutique.  If I have to continue tightening the screws, I will ask them to exchange the screws.


----------



## Lots love

einseine said:


> Thanks Lotslove!  Yes, I will go to the boutique.  If I have to continue tightening the screws, I will ask them to exchange the screws.




I'm sorry to say they can't replace screws the whole bracelets would have to be replaced that's why I suggested you go to the store but I hope it all works out perfectly for you [emoji179][emoji179]welcome &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you einseine.  It's nice to be twins with you. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lots love. I am enjoying looking at your stack too!




Thank you me too I love your stack as well so beautiful I love Cartier nothing like it I'm in Cartier bliss &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

What can I say I'm satisfied now I've had all what more could I ask for anyone else have no urge to buy jewelry now they have there dreams collection


----------



## einseine

Lots love said:


> I'm sorry to say they can't replace screws the whole bracelets would have to be replaced that's why I suggested you go to the store but I hope it all works out perfectly for you [emoji179][emoji179]welcome &#129303;&#129303;



Yes, they can.  The store manager promised me so.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Thought this might be helpful for those thinking of stacking two different sizes.  Size difference between 17 and 18.  I didn't like the gap and ended up doing two of the same size (second pic).  First was my 4 diamond rose gold and just got my second plain rose gold for Christmas!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## Gwinkwink

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Thought this might be helpful for those thinking of stacking two different sizes.  Size difference between 17 and 18.  I didn't like the gap and ended up doing two of the same size (second pic).  First was my 4 diamond rose gold and just got my second plain rose gold for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225218




Same size definitely looks better. I'm so glad I didn't get the size 17 to pair with my 16. Your picture is so helpful!


----------



## Lisa-SH

My latest received holiday gift of Rose Gold LOVE bracelet


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

birkin10600 said:


> So happy! I got juste un clou bracelet under my Christmas tree. Pairing with my Love bracelet. Happy Holidays everyone!



They look absolutely gorgeous together.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Thought this might be helpful for those thinking of stacking two different sizes.  Size difference between 17 and 18.  I didn't like the gap and ended up doing two of the same size (second pic).  First was my 4 diamond rose gold and just got my second plain rose gold for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225218



Gah! This makes me want a diamond so bad. Maybe in the year to come.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> It's been almost a year since I started wearing my PG 4-diamond Love.  Today I heard small rattling sound in my sleeve... and found out the both screws have been loosened!  I have never been suffered from this screw loosening problem.  I should be very careful.



Omg, definitely go back, they should replace the screws easily! I've had no problem with their replacement!


----------



## LVoeletters

birkin10600 said:


> I need one.  Kindly please share a photo of the polishing cloth please?



Sorry I did not see this until now, but the picture Nikki posted is the one I got- I use both sides happily!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Omg, definitely go back, they should replace the screws easily! I've had no problem with their replacement!



Hi LVoeletters!  Oh, have you replaced the screws???  I purchased mine based on their promise to replace the screws if I have any problem with the original screws.  Most of the time I wear my Love alone, so no chance of constant hitting to another bracelet.


----------



## birkin10600

LVoeletters said:


> Sorry I did not see this until now, but the picture Nikki posted is the one I got- I use both sides happily!



No worries. But thank you for confirming that it's the same one.


----------



## DA Club

keevs1995 said:


> View attachment 3222682
> 
> So thrilled to have gotten the WG Love as a present this Christmas. Do others stack it this way? Would love to hear your suggestions.





Bethc said:


> Gorgeous!  Congratulations!!
> 
> Since you asked, I turned my JUC around so the nail head is next to my Loves, otherwise the nail end scratches them, just thought I'd let you know, enjoy!!



Congrats! I wear the same stack too! But I wear the JUC farthest up from the wrist. Agree with Beth c, turn the JUC around so the nail head is touching the love. I used to wear it the same way you have pictures and within a month realized I had a ton of little scratches from the nail end on my love.


----------



## MichelleD

einseine said:


> It's been almost a year since I started wearing my PG 4-diamond Love.  Today I heard small rattling sound in my sleeve... and found out the both screws have been loosened!  I have never been suffered from this screw loosening problem.  I should be very careful.


I have had my bracelets actually fall off (on carpet at work- Thank God).  I had one of the bracelets replaced--tightening the screws wasn't helping.  I had a male sales rep tighten them over a year ago. He mouth ave had a kung fu grip because I have not had any more issues. Out of habit I check them periodically though because I am paranoid now.

I received a new bracelet for Christmas --WG-4 diamonds and so far, no loosing since it was put on last week. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## baghagg

MichelleD said:


> I have had my bracelets actually fall off (on carpet at work- Thank God).  I had one of the bracelets replaced--tightening the screws wasn't helping.  I had a male sales rep tighten them over a year ago. He mouth ave had a kung fu grip because I have not had any more issues. Out of habit I check them periodically though because I am paranoid now.
> 
> I received a new bracelet for Christmas --WG-4 diamonds and so far, no loosing since it was put on last week. I will keep my fingers crossed.



Me too, my love with diamonds fell right into my lap while I was driving my car!     The bracelet had only been on for a week,  and I had attempted to tighten it 2 days prior ( though it didn't need to be tightened).  I put it on correctly,  the same way each time,  so I'm not sure why it happened.   Scary,  but at least it's insured. ..


----------



## Lots love

Lisa-SH said:


> My latest received holiday gift of Rose Gold LOVE bracelet




Congratulations on your new love I love rose gold good choice [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Lots love

einseine said:


> Yes, they can.  The store manager promised me so.




Okay I didn't think they could because it's one whole piece well I'm glad they can I was told by my store they had to replace the whole love


----------



## Lots love

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Thought this might be helpful for those thinking of stacking two different sizes.  Size difference between 17 and 18.  I didn't like the gap and ended up doing two of the same size (second pic).  First was my 4 diamond rose gold and just got my second plain rose gold for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225218




I love the two rose together congratulations I never seen anyone with two together looks amazing I'm so happy for u [emoji178][emoji178] I love your Pomeranian I have one too they are the best little dogs


----------



## Lots love

baghagg said:


> Me too, my love with diamonds fell right into my lap while I was driving my car!     The bracelet had only been on for a week,  and I had attempted to tighten it 2 days prior ( though it didn't need to be tightened).  I put it on correctly,  the same way each time,  so I'm not sure why it happened.   Scary,  but at least it's insured. ..




Oh I'm so sorry I'm glad u didn't lose it I hope if u ho to the store they can put it on for you make sure it's ok &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## einseine

MichelleD said:


> I have had my bracelets actually fall off (on carpet at work- Thank God).  I had one of the bracelets replaced--tightening the screws wasn't helping.  I had a male sales rep tighten them over a year ago. He mouth ave had a kung fu grip because I have not had any more issues. Out of habit I check them periodically though because I am paranoid now.
> 
> I received a new bracelet for Christmas --WG-4 diamonds and so far, no loosing since it was put on last week. I will keep my fingers crossed.



Previously I could not imagine how the bracelet actually fall off, but now I can!!!  I wear my Love very loosely so it is easy for me to hit it against something.  So, the screws are more likely to get loosened....(By the way the screws were tightened by the store manager "properly" with a big screwdriver a year ago, but my bracelet was about to fall off. )

Congrats on your new WG-4 diamond Love!  I used to have the same one, but I sold it and purchased PG-4 diamond one instead.  Now I start missing the WG one!!!  But, WG does not look great on me I know.


----------



## Lots love

Happy New Year to everyone [emoji322][emoji323][emoji322][emoji323]


----------



## Dilostyle

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Thought this might be helpful for those thinking of stacking two different sizes.  Size difference between 17 and 18.  I didn't like the gap and ended up doing two of the same size (second pic).  First was my 4 diamond rose gold and just got my second plain rose gold for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225218



What size did you end up staying with. The 17 or 18? Thanks for posting


----------



## Tiare

Hi all, I posted my newest purchase in another thread, but, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if its normal to get this box with a LOVE bracelet purchase. It's a size 16 cm. I have seen diamond bracelets posted with this squishy thing, but, I thought the LOVE bracelets come only on the "wrist" shaped box insert. Am I wrong?


----------



## baghagg

This is how mine came. .


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Maybe the person was new or they ran out?

Edit: I forgot to say my box is the same as baghags


----------



## vfsweet

Tiare said:


> Hi all, I posted my newest purchase in another thread, but, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if its normal to get this box with a LOVE bracelet purchase. It's a size 16 cm. I have seen diamond bracelets posted with this squishy thing, but, I thought the LOVE bracelets come only on the "wrist" shaped box insert. Am I wrong?




Hi, Tiare!

I was curious about this months ago when I purchased my love bracelet.  I have the same box you have. I purchased directly through Cartier, and I was confused as to why my Cartier box looked different than the one on their website. 

I reached out to Cartier to ask about the box, and that is the new box design.  I thought they might've accidentally shipped it in the wrong box, but that's the new box for the love bracelet. Hope this helps!


----------



## Luxeanna

I bought my love Bracelet in Sydney just before Christmas. Mine was in the same style box as baghaggs. Where does your screwdriver sit?


----------



## Tiare

Luxeanna said:


> I bought my love Bracelet in Sydney just before Christmas. Mine was in the same style box as baghaggs. Where does your screwdriver sit?



It came in a pouch that I've currently pressed against the upper side of the box. There is no place for the screwdriver to sit on the same platform as the bracelet.


----------



## auntynat

My love was bought in November in Sydney and I received the same box as baghaggs/ with the screwdriver section within the box. A friend of mine picked up hers in Paris in October and she received the same box also. Perhaps Cartier have a new box? Does the pouch for the screwdriver fit inside the box?


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiare said:


> It came in a pouch that I've currently pressed against the upper side of the box. There is no place for the screwdriver to sit on the same platform as the bracelet.


That's so cute.  You have a pet pig in your aviator.


----------



## vfsweet

Tiare said:


> It came in a pouch that I've currently pressed against the upper side of the box. There is no place for the screwdriver to sit on the same platform as the bracelet.


This was the message I received from Cartier when I asked about the box--

"Upon looking into this matter further, the red box viewable on our website is no longer being manufactured. It has been updated to securely support the Love bracelet and the accompanying screwdriver. The red box you received is the most updated version and the images on the website will soon be changed to reflect the new presentation."

I can't recall if my screwdriver was sent in the travel pouch or under the cushion, but this is their newer box according to Cartier.


----------



## baghagg

vfsweet said:


> This was the message I received from Cartier when I asked about the box--
> 
> "Upon looking into this matter further, the red box viewable on our website is no longer being manufactured. It has been updated to securely support the Love bracelet and the accompanying screwdriver. The red box you received is the most updated version and the images on the website will soon be changed to reflect the new presentation."
> 
> I can't recall if my screwdriver was sent in the travel pouch or under the cushion, but this is their newer box according to Cartier.



For 10K, the LEAST they could do is give us the full size box. .


----------



## Luxeanna

Actually when I unwrapped mine the screwdriver had come away from its secure area and was rolling around the box. So it probably is more secure, particularly for online orders.


----------



## vfsweet

Yeah, I actually don't mind the new box!  I thought it came beautifully packaged, but I asked because I was just curious why it was different than the online pictures.  I actually like how the bracelet comes secure on a pillow, as well.  They're probably waiting to update their site because some of the old boxes are floating around, and they're waiting until those phase out.  Anyway, I thought I'd let everyone know so no one would worry their bracelet was sent in the wrong box.  I hope I've helped!


----------



## keevs1995

I relieved a Love that was purchased in Paris in December. It came in the same box similar to what they have on the website. Not a big deal to me since my Loves are always with me and I only use the boxes to store the screwdrivers in.


----------



## Tiare

Luxeanna said:


> Actually when I unwrapped mine the screwdriver had come away from its secure area and was rolling around the box. So it probably is more secure, particularly for online orders.



Did your box also come with a pouch to store the screwdriver? Mine did and it is the same width/length as the inside of the box. I've tucked it up in to the underside and it seems to stay there nicely. However, it's WAY bigger than the screwdriver. It was so tiny in the Cartier pouch, it took my husband and I a few moments to realize it was in there when we first opened everything up.


----------



## auntynat

Is the pouch that you are referring to the travel pouch (red, envelope style with a press stud closure, big enough for the bracelet), or a different pouch specifically for the screwdriver? I'm curious now!


----------



## Luxeanna

@tiare my box had the standard space for a screwdriver so no need for extra pouch


----------



## kaz37

I brought the gold cleaning cloth as recommended on here. Removed my Love and gave  it a polish but ... to my horror ... I couldn't get it back on! One screw went in fine but the other kept cross-threading [emoji15] but thanks to one extremely patient hubby it's now back where it belongs only to be removed on death lol!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kaz37 said:


> I brought the gold cleaning cloth as recommended on here. Removed my Love and gave  it a polish but ... to my horror ... I couldn't get it back on! One screw went in fine but the other kept cross-threading [emoji15] but thanks to one extremely patient hubby it's now back where it belongs only to be removed on death lol!



I don't remove to clean. I usually clean once a week or whenever I think to, so that would be taking it on and off too much and destroying the threads eventually. I am so glad you got it back on.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

I've wanted another Love bracelet for quite some time
Just noticed Ann's website has a 4 diamond wg bangle for $8500!  Is this a good price?

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...s/products/cartier-four-diamond-love-bracelet


----------



## baghagg

Handbag Goddess said:


> I've wanted another Love bracelet for quite some time
> Just noticed Ann's website has a 4 diamond wg bangle for $8500!  Is this a good price?
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...s/products/cartier-four-diamond-love-bracelet



Retail is $10,800., so comparatively speaking,  yes.   What size is it,  and is that your size?


----------



## Handbag Goddess

baghagg said:


> Retail is $10,800., so comparatively speaking,  yes.   What size is it,  and is that your size?



It's a size 17 which is my size!!!


----------



## Soliero

I just got one yesterday. Price is £4,600 approx $6,800.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Soliero said:


> I just got one yesterday. Price is £4,600 approx $6,800.



Did you get a 4 diamond in white gold for that price?


----------



## RangeRover

Hello,

Does anyone know how much pre-owned Cartier bracelets would cost in Tokyo, Japan? If so, does anyone know any stores that sell them at a good price?

Thanks.


----------



## laf724

I read in a prior post something about a slim love bracelet coming in the spring. Is there any info about this yet?


----------



## Lots love

laf724 said:


> I read in a prior post something about a slim live bracelet coming in the spring. Is there any info about this yet?




I called my store they no nothing about this at all I would love one so I told her if they do hear anything to call me you never know they always try to change make limit edition so maybe they will look what they did with juc double row now I don't like it as much as the original one


----------



## Soliero

Handbag Goddess said:


> I've wanted another Love bracelet for quite some time
> Just noticed Ann's website has a 4 diamond wg bangle for $8500!  Is this a good price?
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...s/products/cartier-four-diamond-love-bracelet


sorry, wrong reply


----------



## Soliero

Handbag Goddess said:


> Did you get a 4 diamond in white gold for that price?


That is the price for the YG Love Bracelet including tax.


----------



## bellapurse

laf724 said:


> I read in a prior post something about a slim love bracelet coming in the spring. Is there any info about this yet?




I did called Cartier and the SA told me it's true.  She didn't know but told me she will put me in the love bracelet list to let me know as soon as they know.


----------



## laf724

Thanks Bellapurse.


----------



## laf724

Would be great if we knew how "slim" it will be.


----------



## bellapurse

laf724 said:


> Would be great if we knew how "slim" it will be.




I owned the bangle and it was hard to adjust to having it 24/7.  I love how it looks stacked with another one but didn't want to get another one because of how hard it was for me to adjust.  I thought about a cuff until I read about thinner loves coming this year.  The SA confirmed it will have a hinge.


----------



## laf724

Yes. I have the original size love and it is hard to adjust. Hinge makes me wonder if it's just going to clip shut.


----------



## Lots love

bellapurse said:


> I did called Cartier and the SA told me it's true.  She didn't know but told me she will put me in the love bracelet list to let me know as soon as they know.




Did she say how much awesome thanks


----------



## bellapurse

Lots love said:


> Did she say how much awesome thanks




No specifics were given as far as date and price.  Just that a thinner version of the Love bracelet with a hinge was coming this year.


----------



## uhpharm01

bellapurse said:


> No specifics were given as far as date and price.  Just that a thinner version of the Love bracelet with a hinge was coming this year.



Oh wow that sounds great. But I hope that they don't get rid of the original love bracelet


----------



## me_love_purse

It has hinged? So we can have it on and off as we please? This is great news


----------



## Purrrple

bellapurse said:


> No specifics were given as far as date and price.  Just that a thinner version of the Love bracelet with a hinge was coming this year.




Can't wait to see what it will look like!


----------



## Zucnarf

Purrrple said:


> Can't wait to see what it will look like!




Me too!!


----------



## Vvicky

Zucnarf said:


> Me too!!




Me too!)))))


----------



## FairGrape

Wow that would be cool. I recently purchased a cuff that I love! I am dying to see what it would look like!


----------



## Caz71

On holidays.  Wearing my cuff and eating Tasmanian cherries! !


----------



## sjunky13

Original love will not be dced. New bracelets are very thin. The thinness  like the double crossed love, same thing


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I looked up a picture of the double crossed love. Not sure I would be interested in a bracelet that thin. But am interested to see what it looks like. I like the presence of the original bracelet. Just my opinion, no offense to anyone else of course.


----------



## bellapurse

I've been looking at the cuff because I can't really wear 2 bangles (it will be 2 painful).  Also, I think in my wrist it will look more delicate and elegant to stack a thinner love bracelet version.  My love bangle is the perfect size because it stays in the wrist without going further down or much up.  So 2 bangles or a bangle and cuff will have more coverage in my arm which I don't like in me.  When the crossed love came out I was hoping to see a thin one with a hinge.  I think it will give versatility.  I'm so looking forward to stack it with my bangle.


----------



## susanq

Hey ladies, 
I need some advice. yesterday I went into the boutique set on the double diamond love necklace as an every day necklace, but after trying it on at home I realized I am just not in love. I like it, but I want to love a necklace I wear every day. I am not contemplating exchanging it for the cuff or the double rose gold ring. Thoughts?


----------



## me_love_purse

Which one is the double crossed love?


----------



## Lots love

love my other stack of Loki bracelets &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Vvicky

susanq said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I need some advice. yesterday I went into the boutique set on the double diamond love necklace as an every day necklace, but after trying it on at home I realized I am just not in love. I like it, but I want to love a necklace I wear every day. I am not contemplating exchanging it for the cuff or the double rose gold ring. Thoughts?




If you don't love it, better return it, otherwise you will regret. I don't know what do you already have, but I would change it or ask for a credit note and wait for the new Love collection which should be out this spring. Good luck deciding! [emoji6]


----------



## susanq

Vvicky said:


> If you don't love it, better return it, otherwise you will regret. I don't know what do you already have, but I would change it or ask for a credit note and wait for the new Love collection which should be out this spring. Good luck deciding! [emoji6]



Thank you!! I think I will do that!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

susanq said:


> Hey ladies,
> I need some advice. yesterday I went into the boutique set on the double diamond love necklace as an every day necklace, but after trying it on at home I realized I am just not in love. I like it, but I want to love a necklace I wear every day. I am not contemplating exchanging it for the cuff or the double rose gold ring. Thoughts?



Definitely return and get what you will love.


----------



## Purrrple

Vvicky said:


> If you don't love it, better return it, otherwise you will regret. I don't know what do you already have, but I would change it or ask for a credit note and wait for the new Love collection which should be out this spring. Good luck deciding! [emoji6]




Any intel on what the new Love collection will have? I've only heard of the thinner love bracelet.


----------



## Storm Spirit

susanq said:


> Hey ladies,
> I need some advice. yesterday I went into the boutique set on the double diamond love necklace as an every day necklace, but after trying it on at home I realized I am just not in love. I like it, but I want to love a necklace I wear every day. I am not contemplating exchanging it for the cuff or the double rose gold ring. Thoughts?



I would exchange it for something you really love, rather than force yourself to put up with it.


----------



## x joie

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I looked up a picture of the double crossed love. Not sure I would be interested in a bracelet that thin. But am interested to see what it looks like. I like the presence of the original bracelet. Just my opinion, no offense to anyone else of course.



I couldn't find anything on Google - do you mind linking me?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

x joie said:


> I couldn't find anything on Google - do you mind linking me?



I think it is this one. 
http://www.cartier.us/en-us/collect...ve/love-bracelets/n6705917-love-bracelet.html


----------



## Storm Spirit

Can anyone recommend SAs at Heathrow T3? Will be heading there this weekend, can't wait!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I think it is this one.
> http://www.cartier.us/en-us/collect...ve/love-bracelets/n6705917-love-bracelet.html



You think it's the size of the slim part on that one or looks similar?


----------



## keevs1995

Luxelifemomma said:


> You think it's the size of the slim part on that one or looks similar?




According to my SA, it will be the size of the slim part of that bracelet.


----------



## keevs1995

Hi Everyone,

I know that this has been discussed before but would like to revive it.  My question is, how many Love bracelets or bracelets do you wear with your Love? What is your daily stack? Pictures would be great! Thanks!!!


----------



## Purrrple

keevs1995 said:


> According to my SA, it will be the size of the slim part of that bracelet.




Did your SA share anything about price? My guess is in the 5k range since the cuff is $4500.


----------



## keevs1995

Purrrple said:


> Did your SA share anything about price? My guess is in the 5k range since the cuff is $4500.





They don't have any more details. She will ask me to stop by as soon as the piece/s are in. I will give everyone an update when I have them.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Luxelifemomma said:


> You think it's the size of the slim part on that one or looks similar?



Yes, I think. I am not sure though. I think some of the other ladies have more intel than I do.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

keevs1995 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I know that this has been discussed before but would like to revive it.  My question is, how many Love bracelets or bracelets do you wear with your Love? What is your daily stack? Pictures would be great! Thanks!!!



My daily stack includes a Pink Gold Cuff/A Yellow Gold Full Love and  Yellow Gold with Diamonds Love ring. I really want to add a bracelet with stones next.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I would love to see everyone's daily stacks.


----------



## keevs1995

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My daily stack includes a Pink Gold Cuff/A Yellow Gold Full Love and  Yellow Gold with Diamonds Love ring. I really want to add a bracelet with stones next.




Nice! 

Attached is my stack today. PG JUC and closed Love and 4d WG closed Love.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

keevs1995 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Attached is my stack today. PG JUC and closed Love and 4d WG closed Love.
> 
> View attachment 3240161



I love your stack. I especially love the Love with diamonds. I always thought I didn't want the diamond bracelet, but when I got the ring. I can't get over how sparkly Cartier diamonds are. Now I WANT! haha!


----------



## LVoeletters

susanq said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I need some advice. yesterday I went into the boutique set on the double diamond love necklace as an every day necklace, but after trying it on at home I realized I am just not in love. I like it, but I want to love a necklace I wear every day. I am not contemplating exchanging it for the cuff or the double rose gold ring. Thoughts?




I am planning on getting this necklace. I personally think the diamond looks great for everyday. Since you aren't in love I would definitely exchange it. I'm not a fan of the cuff and I personally went for the bangle. But there are a lot of members who prefer the cuff. Are you referring to the double juste Un clou ring?


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My daily stack includes a Pink Gold Cuff/A Yellow Gold Full Love and  Yellow Gold with Diamonds Love ring. I really want to add a bracelet with stones next.




Always love your bangles! I love how substantial the love ring is on you! I hear you on the bracelet with stones!


----------



## LVoeletters

keevs1995 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Attached is my stack today. PG JUC and closed Love and 4d WG closed Love.
> 
> View attachment 3240161




Love this!


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I would love to see everyone's daily stacks.




I've been so boring. I've been wearing the bangle on its own and my evil eye + ballon bleu on the other hand...but hopefully my daily stack will include the bangle I just got and the line bracelet when I get it back from the jeweler. 




I'm playing with this today. I don't plan on wearing these rings on this band, but I plan on stacking the band with a love ring one day this year.
I really like the Tiffany atlas collection with the love collection. I think they work nicely together.


----------



## AnnaKian

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I would love to see everyone's daily stacks.




I love your daily stack Nikki! Here's mine:


----------



## LVoeletters

AnnaKian said:


> I love your daily stack Nikki! Here's mine:




Wow this is so gorgeous! I've been debating on getting either a single or double Hermes leather bracelet so I can have a "cushion" between the love and whatever I stack that day. How has yours held up over time may I ask? It looks great in your picture!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> I've been so boring. I've been wearing the bangle on its own and my evil eye + ballon bleu on the other hand...but hopefully my daily stack will include the bangle I just got and the line bracelet when I get it back from the jeweler.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240211
> 
> I'm playing with this today. I don't plan on wearing these rings on this band, but I plan on stacking the band with a love ring one day this year.
> I really like the Tiffany atlas collection with the love collection. I think they work nicely together.



You are making me want a tennis bracelet. Looks amazing with your LOVE.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

AnnaKian said:


> I love your daily stack Nikki! Here's mine:



Beyond Gorgeous. Hermes and Cartier, what more could you ask for. Hehe!


----------



## susanq

LVoeletters said:


> I am planning on getting this necklace. I personally think the diamond looks great for everyday. Since you aren't in love I would definitely exchange it. I'm not a fan of the cuff and I personally went for the bangle. But there are a lot of members who prefer the cuff. Are you referring to the double juste Un clou ring?



I was thinking about the RG and WG love ring with 6 diamonds (used to have the bracelet version). I also used to have the love ring and bracelet in WG both without diamonds, but sold all of it once my ex and I broke up. I love the collection though and want something from it to myself to wear every day!


----------



## keevs1995

LVoeletters said:


> I've been so boring. I've been wearing the bangle on its own and my evil eye + ballon bleu on the other hand...but hopefully my daily stack will include the bangle I just got and the line bracelet when I get it back from the jeweler.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240211
> 
> I'm playing with this today. I don't plan on wearing these rings on this band, but I plan on stacking the band with a love ring one day this year.
> I really like the Tiffany atlas collection with the love collection. I think they work nicely together.




Lovely! The Love bracelet goes well with the Atlas bracelet too! Sometimes I pair them together.


----------



## LVoeletters

susanq said:


> I was thinking about the RG and WG love ring with 6 diamonds (used to have the bracelet version). I also used to have the love ring and bracelet in WG both without diamonds, but sold all of it once my ex and I broke up. I love the collection though and want something from it to myself to wear every day!



I love the ring and I personally prefer the rose gold and the yellow gold!


Ugh I'm SO sorry, breaking up and jewelry always stinks. I definitely support buying yourself love pieces. I sold all but one of my ex jewelry (but it was mainly Tiffany silver so didn't miss it too much although the vca hurt!) I purchased my love bangle after it was done and I've loved it terribly. My only regret is listening to the SA about how I should buy the plain one and wait to be given the 4 diamond. I should have grabbed that then! If the bangle hits close to home right now, consider the juste un clou. I know a lot of women who buy it in a symbol of building their own foundation or reminding themselves that they rock and to work harder. If you ever want to bounce ideas off of me feel free to message me. I feel very comfortable with my collection now and it's been enjoyable to build.


----------



## LVoeletters

keevs1995 said:


> Lovely! The Love bracelet goes well with the Atlas bracelet too! Sometimes I pair them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240280



I am dying for the bangle! Hopefully in a couple of years I will have it! 
If you've posted this picture before than you are responsible for planting this seed in my head!

It's the perfect stack, so gorgeous!


----------



## keevs1995

LVoeletters said:


> I am dying for the bangle! Hopefully in a couple of years I will have it!
> If you've posted this picture before than you are responsible for planting this seed in my head!
> 
> It's the perfect stack, so gorgeous!




Thanks and sorry! I did post this pic before. Definitely one of my favorite pairs. I don't regret getting the Atlas one bit.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> You are making me want a tennis bracelet. Looks amazing with your LOVE.




Thank you! This is the bangle actually! I won't get the tennis bracelet back for another week or so. It was so comfortable to wear, I had no idea bc it was not on my list. 

Someone here posted a drool worthy photo of the diamond juc, diamond love, and a large round brilliant tennis bangle, the combination was amazing. I definitely want to do that one day. I love the JUC with the diamond head.


----------



## LVoeletters

keevs1995 said:


> Thanks and sorry! I did post this pic before. Definitely one of my favorite pairs. I don't regret getting the Atlas one bit.




May I ask what size is your love? Do they overlap at all?


----------



## keevs1995

LVoeletters said:


> May I ask what size is your love? Do they overlap at all?




My Love is 18 and they do not overlap.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

keevs1995 said:


> Lovely! The Love bracelet goes well with the Atlas bracelet too! Sometimes I pair them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240280



 Loving this stack.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you! This is the bangle actually! I won't get the tennis bracelet back for another week or so. It was so comfortable to wear, I had no idea bc it was not on my list.
> 
> Someone here posted a drool worthy photo of the diamond juc, diamond love, and a large round brilliant tennis bangle, the combination was amazing. I definitely want to do that one day. I love the JUC with the diamond head.



Wow! I think the bangle is beautiful also. I need more diamonds in my life.


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you! This is the bangle actually! I won't get the tennis bracelet back for another week or so. It was so comfortable to wear, I had no idea bc it was not on my list.
> 
> Someone here posted a drool worthy photo of the diamond juc, diamond love, and a large round brilliant tennis bangle, the combination was amazing. I definitely want to do that one day. I love the JUC with the diamond head.




*** whoops tennis bracelet not bangle!


----------



## sjunky13

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I looked up a picture of the double crossed love. Not sure I would be interested in a bracelet that thin. But am interested to see what it looks like. I like the presence of the original bracelet. Just my opinion, no offense to anyone else of course.



It is meant to be stacked and some will have bling. Those holding out for the classic look will be disappointed.
Get your classics first, then build. .


----------



## sjunky13

I got to see pics! Like I said, it will be the slim part of the crossed love. Not much presence  alone, unless you like something very slim. Also the screw motif is not as deep , unless with diamonds.

Perfect for stacking. Just like VCA did with the Perlee bangles. They look great ! I am excited.


----------



## Caz71

Wonder how much


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sjunky13 said:


> I got to see pics! Like I said, it will be the slim part of the crossed love. Not much presence  alone, unless you like something very slim. Also the screw motif is not as deep , unless with diamonds.
> 
> Perfect for stacking. Just like VCA did with the Perlee bangles. They look great ! I am excited.



Did your SA show you pics?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sjunky13 said:


> I got to see pics! Like I said, it will be the slim part of the crossed love. Not much presence  alone, unless you like something very slim. Also the screw motif is not as deep , unless with diamonds.
> 
> Perfect for stacking. Just like VCA did with the Perlee bangles. They look great ! I am excited.



Maybe I should visit the VCA thread more, love their slim bangles. Especially since they are Perlee beads, very interesting!


----------



## taurus71sf

Luxelifemomma said:


> Version 2 is the second of the older screw system. It looks fine to me other than the fact that it needs repair.
> 
> Did you get it? I see the listing ended





Luxelifemomma said:


> Oh good. Enjoy!



Hi Luxelife,

I received it and i love it! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

taurus71sf said:


> Hi Luxelife,
> 
> I received it and i love it! Thanks for your help!



Yay! Glad you're happy.


----------



## AnnaKian

LVoeletters said:


> I've been so boring. I've been wearing the bangle on its own and my evil eye + ballon bleu on the other hand...but hopefully my daily stack will include the bangle I just got and the line bracelet when I get it back from the jeweler.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240211
> 
> I'm playing with this today. I don't plan on wearing these rings on this band, but I plan on stacking the band with a love ring one day this year.
> I really like the Tiffany atlas collection with the love collection. I think they work nicely together.



This is so beautiful!  And I love your nail polish


----------



## AnnaKian

keevs1995 said:


> Lovely! The Love bracelet goes well with the Atlas bracelet too! Sometimes I pair them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240280



Gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaKian

LVoeletters said:


> Wow this is so gorgeous! I've been debating on getting either a single or double Hermes leather bracelet so I can have a "cushion" between the love and whatever I stack that day. How has yours held up over time may I ask? It looks great in your picture!



Thank you! 
I bought the Hermes bracelet especially to use it as a 'cushion' between my Loves. My WG Love is size 17 and RG is 18. Now and then it annoys me that the RG is sliding over WG, so the leather bracelet is perfect to keep the bracelets apart. 
It holds up pretty well, Hermes leather is beautiful and the bracelet itself is pretty sturdy, but not wearing it daily and I always take it off before shower/swimming. HTH


----------



## AnnaKian

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beyond Gorgeous. Hermes and Cartier, what more could you ask for. Hehe!



Thanks Nikki! 
Loving your beautiful Cartiers too!


----------



## susanq

LVoeletters said:


> I love the ring and I personally prefer the rose gold and the yellow gold!
> 
> 
> Ugh I'm SO sorry, breaking up and jewelry always stinks. I definitely support buying yourself love pieces. I sold all but one of my ex jewelry (but it was mainly Tiffany silver so didn't miss it too much although the vca hurt!) I purchased my love bangle after it was done and I've loved it terribly. My only regret is listening to the SA about how I should buy the plain one and wait to be given the 4 diamond. I should have grabbed that then! If the bangle hits close to home right now, consider the juste un clou. I know a lot of women who buy it in a symbol of building their own foundation or reminding themselves that they rock and to work harder. If you ever want to bounce ideas off of me feel free to message me. I feel very comfortable with my collection now and it's been enjoyable to build.



Thank you so much! I might take you up on that. I think I am going to go early next week and try on different bracelets and see what feels right! Let the jewelry come to me in a sense.


----------



## susanq

keevs1995 said:


> Lovely! The Love bracelet goes well with the Atlas bracelet too! Sometimes I pair them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240280



This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## birkin10600

LVoeletters said:


> I've been so boring. I've been wearing the bangle on its own and my evil eye + ballon bleu on the other hand...but hopefully my daily stack will include the bangle I just got and the line bracelet when I get it back from the jeweler.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240211
> 
> I'm playing with this today. I don't plan on wearing these rings on this band, but I plan on stacking the band with a love ring one day this year.
> I really like the Tiffany atlas collection with the love collection. I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnaKian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love your daily stack Nikki! Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keevs1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! The Love bracelet goes well with the Atlas bracelet too! Sometimes I pair them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240280
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love these stacks. They are gorgeous!
Click to expand...


----------



## keevs1995

susanq said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!




Thanks!


----------



## keevs1995

birkin10600 said:


> LVoeletters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been so boring. I've been wearing the bangle on its own and my evil eye + ballon bleu on the other hand...but hopefully my daily stack will include the bangle I just got and the line bracelet when I get it back from the jeweler.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240211
> 
> I'm playing with this today. I don't plan on wearing these rings on this band, but I plan on stacking the band with a love ring one day this year.
> I really like the Tiffany atlas collection with the love collection. I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these stacks. They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bun

sjunky13 said:


> I got to see pics! Like I said, it will be the slim part of the crossed love. Not much presence  alone, unless you like something very slim. Also the screw motif is not as deep , unless with diamonds.
> 
> Perfect for stacking. Just like VCA did with the Perlee bangles. They look great ! I am excited.



I hope they will have the rose gold with pink sapphire for the slim bangle. It's a pity that Cartier discontinued that for the full bangle.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bun said:


> I hope they will have the rose gold with pink sapphire for the slim bangle. It's a pity that Cartier discontinued that for the full bangle.



I might be interested in rose gold with pink sapphire. That would be so pretty.


----------



## Lots love

Suzie said:


> Here is my WG with 4 diamonds, I have had it for 2 1/2 years and yes the diamonds still sparkle.




Can't believe it's that long I remember when u got it well still like Ike amazing on you thank u for sharing


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My daily stack includes a Pink Gold Cuff/A Yellow Gold Full Love and  Yellow Gold with Diamonds Love ring. I really want to add a bracelet with stones next.




I love your loves they look so amazing on you special with tan even better &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

forgive my dry skin pale hands can't wait for spring to come back I can't believe it's two years on two of my stack and three on my first love wow time flies by fast thank you letting me share [emoji135]&#127996;always thank everyone who also shares there pictures and stories of there collection [emoji178]


----------



## keevs1995

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3241074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgive my dry skin pale hands can't wait for spring to come back I can't believe it's two years on two of my stack and three on my first love wow time flies by fast thank you letting me share [emoji135]&#127996;always thank everyone who also shares there pictures and stories of there collection [emoji178]




Thanks for sharing your stack! I would love to see how others wear/ stack their Loves. Keep the pictures coming! [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3241074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgive my dry skin pale hands can't wait for spring to come back I can't believe it's two years on two of my stack and three on my first love wow time flies by fast thank you letting me share [emoji135]&#127996;always thank everyone who also shares there pictures and stories of there collection [emoji178]



Beautiful. Your skin looks great with your Loves. I am so yellow year round (olive skin tone) Haha!


----------



## Caz71

nikkisabaggirl said:


> i might be interested in rose gold with pink sapphire. That would be so pretty.



+1


----------



## Lots love

keevs1995 said:


> Thanks for sharing your stack! I would love to see how others wear/ stack their Loves. Keep the pictures coming! [emoji7]




Me too thank you so much [emoji135]&#127996;&#129303;


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful. Your skin looks great with your Loves. I am so yellow year round (olive skin tone) Haha!




Well you have beautiful skin tone love it thank you so much for that I love your collection we are twins [emoji23]&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## lapurse

My 4 diamond Love. I ended up exchanging it from plain one at the end. &#65532;I'm so elated!! Love the extra sparkle!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lapurse said:


> View attachment 3241471
> 
> 
> My 4 diamond Love. I ended up exchanging it from plain one at the end. &#65532;I'm so elated!! Love the extra sparkle!



Great choice.


----------



## birkin10600

Lots love said:


> I love your loves they look so amazing on you special with tan even better &#129303;&#129303;










Lots love said:


> View attachment 3241074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgive my dry skin pale hands can't wait for spring to come back I can't believe it's two years on two of my stack and three on my first love wow time flies by fast thank you letting me share [emoji135]&#127996;always thank everyone who also shares there pictures and stories of there collection [emoji178]











lapurse said:


> View attachment 3241471
> 
> 
> My 4 diamond Love. I ended up exchanging it from plain one at the end. &#65532;I'm so elated!! Love the extra sparkle!



Gorgeous stacks ladies! &#128522; Here's my contribution. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## gators

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous stacks ladies! &#128522; Here's my contribution. Thanks for letting me share.




Wow!  That looks amazing!  Just gorgeous


----------



## Lots love

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous stacks ladies! [emoji4] Here's my contribution. Thanks for letting me share.




See very elegant looking and classy thank you for sharing just love your Cartier look [emoji178][emoji178]perfect look


----------



## Suzie

Lots love said:


> Can't believe it's that long I remember when u got it well still like Ike amazing on you thank u for sharing



Thank you, yes the time has flown by.


----------



## Suzie

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous stacks ladies! &#128522; Here's my contribution. Thanks for letting me share.



Everything is just gorgeous.


----------



## Chanelconvert

Love looking at this thread[emoji175]


----------



## Vvicky

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous stacks ladies! [emoji4] Here's my contribution. Thanks for letting me share.




Wow, your stack is absolutely amazing!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## keevs1995

Today's stack. How does yours look today?


----------



## iwf822701

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous stacks ladies! [emoji4] Here's my contribution. Thanks for letting me share.




Absolutely gorgeous!! If you don't mind me asking where do you get the tennis bracelet? Is it from Cartier as well?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous stacks ladies! &#128522; Here's my contribution. Thanks for letting me share.



Wow! Is all I can say.


----------



## birkin10600

gators said:


> Wow!  That looks amazing!  Just gorgeous


 


Lots love said:


> See very elegant looking and classy thank you for sharing just love your Cartier look [emoji178][emoji178]perfect look





Suzie said:


> Everything is just gorgeous.





Vvicky said:


> Wow, your stack is absolutely amazing!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





iwf822701 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! If you don't mind me asking where do you get the tennis bracelet? Is it from Cartier as well?



Thank you!  No, it's not from Cartier. I got it from Brian Gavin Diamonds. 
They are selling perfect cut diamonds with hearts and arrows.



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Wow! Is all I can say.



Thank you lovely ladies for all your kind comments. I appreciate it.


----------



## Tiare

Bun said:


> I hope they will have the rose gold with pink sapphire for the slim bangle. It's a pity that Cartier discontinued that for the full bangle.



Sounds lovely, I'll have to find some images of that combination


----------



## me_love_purse

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you!  No, it's not from Cartier. I got it from Brian Gavin Diamonds.
> They are selling perfect cut diamonds with hearts and arrows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies for all your kind comments. I appreciate it.



Is that a regular tennis bracelet or bangle? How many pts each? Love the size. Looks very substantial.


----------



## birkin10600

me_love_purse said:


> Is that a regular tennis bracelet or bangle? How many pts each? Love the size. Looks very substantial.



Thank you. It's custom made tennis bracelet with .25ct.each, 9.5 tcw. It was given to me by my DH couple of years ago.


----------



## Bagisa

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you. It's custom made tennis bracelet with .25ct.each, 9.5 tcw. It was given to me by my DH couple of years ago.




Just gorgeous and something for me to aspire to!  Do the diamonds go all around?


----------



## birkin10600

Bagisa said:


> Just gorgeous and something for me to aspire to!  Do the diamonds go all around?



Thank you! &#128522;  Yes, it go all around.


----------



## LVoeletters

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous stacks ladies! [emoji4] Here's my contribution. Thanks for letting me share.




This is my favorite!!!! So perfect together! I hope to make the baby version of this one day!


----------



## LVoeletters

AnnaKian said:


> This is so beautiful!  And I love your nail polish




Thank you! I am trying this year to keep my nails nice, last year I probably did my nails 3x last year... It was bad lol. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## LVoeletters

AnnaKian said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I bought the Hermes bracelet especially to use it as a 'cushion' between my Loves. My WG Love is size 17 and RG is 18. Now and then it annoys me that the RG is sliding over WG, so the leather bracelet is perfect to keep the bracelets apart.
> 
> It holds up pretty well, Hermes leather is beautiful and the bracelet itself is pretty sturdy, but not wearing it daily and I always take it off before shower/swimming. HTH




I'm definitely going to check it out! I don't trust myself with white yet, I may look at green, blue, or black. I love how fresh the white looks!


----------



## einseine

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous stacks ladies! &#128522; Here's my contribution. Thanks for letting me share.



So beautiful!!!  Love your 3-stone diamond ring, too!


----------



## Lots love

keevs1995 said:


> View attachment 3241818
> 
> 
> Today's stack. How does yours look today?




I think the Hermes in the back the loves and nail first so u can see it all


----------



## Lots love

Bagisa said:


> Just gorgeous and something for me to aspire to!  Do the diamonds go all around?




Yes I love the diamonds the best adds a touch of color but doesn't take away from your love collection


----------



## keevs1995

Lots love said:


> I think the Hermes in the back the loves and nail first so u can see it all




Thanks for the suggestion! I fancied how the nailhead of the JUC sat between the top of the "H." I constantly change things up!


----------



## riquita

My first time posting on this thread. Yesterday,  I got screwed for the first time  by a Love bangle for my 10th Wedding Anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## keevs1995

riquita said:


> My first time posting on this thread. Yesterday,  I got screwed for the first time  by a Love bangle for my 10th Wedding Anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share.




Congratulations!


----------



## birkin10600

riquita said:


> My first time posting on this thread. Yesterday,  I got screwed for the first time  by a Love bangle for my 10th Wedding Anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share.



It's a nice one! Congratulations!


----------



## riquita

keevs1995 said:


> Congratulations!





birkin10600 said:


> It's a nice one! Congratulations!



Thank you keevs1995 and birkin10600!


----------



## uhpharm01

riquita said:


> My first time posting on this thread. Yesterday,  I got screwed for the first time  by a Love bangle for my 10th Wedding Anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share.



Very nice congrats! And happy anniversary!!


----------



## Lots love

riquita said:


> My first time posting on this thread. Yesterday,  I got screwed for the first time  by a Love bangle for my 10th Wedding Anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share.




Oh so sweet I love you posting your husband putting it on congratulations to you nice chose yellow looks so good on you [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## LVoeletters

riquita said:


> My first time posting on this thread. Yesterday,  I got screwed for the first time  by a Love bangle for my 10th Wedding Anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share.




So sweet. I love the picture. Congrats 10 years is amazing!!


----------



## LVoeletters

If you wear multiple bangles with your love/loves on one hand, what do you wear on the other hand?


----------



## baghagg

LVoeletters said:


> If you wear multiple bangles with your love/loves on one hand, what do you wear on the other hand?



Watch


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> If you wear multiple bangles with your love/loves on one hand, what do you wear on the other hand?




A watch.


----------



## schatje

Is it alright to wipe our bracelets with rubbing alcohol? Will it harm the gold since its 18k and not pure gold. Thanks in advance.


----------



## riquita

LVoeletters said:


> So sweet. I love the picture. Congrats 10 years is amazing!!



Thank you LVoeletters! It is so amazing!


----------



## sydneywd

hello! I just recieved a love bracelet from my mom for my birthday and I am loving it, not ready for it to get its first scratch though. So I was wondering, what do y'all do when you go to get a manicure? Do you leave it on and is it in the way? Thanks in advance! Also attaching a picture of my new piece!


----------



## theITbag

sydneywd said:


> hello! I just recieved a love bracelet from my mom for my birthday and I am loving it, not ready for it to get its first scratch though. So I was wondering, what do y'all do when you go to get a manicure? Do you leave it on and is it in the way? Thanks in advance! Also attaching a picture of my new piece!




Never take mine off.


----------



## keevs1995

sydneywd said:


> hello! I just recieved a love bracelet from my mom for my birthday and I am loving it, not ready for it to get its first scratch though. So I was wondering, what do y'all do when you go to get a manicure? Do you leave it on and is it in the way? Thanks in advance! Also attaching a picture of my new piece!




When I got my first Love, I was definitely more protective of it and feared any scratches. So much so that I decided to get a sweatband to protect it. I wore the sweatband when I know I was going to do somethings active. It became more cumbersome than what it was worth. I finally decided to not worry about the scratches. Definitely a good decision on my part-I enjoy every minute that I wear my Loves and do not worry about  them getting scratched. Interestingly enough, I have gotten used to the fact that I have them on and that I subconsciously do not move my wrist in any way that would risk them getting scratched.


----------



## Lots love

sydneywd said:


> hello! I just recieved a love bracelet from my mom for my birthday and I am loving it, not ready for it to get its first scratch though. So I was wondering, what do y'all do when you go to get a manicure? Do you leave it on and is it in the way? Thanks in advance! Also attaching a picture of my new piece!




Oh so sweet congratulations I would leave it on my that's the whole idea never take it off I love the color on you it's going to get scratched it can't be helped it's part of you ever scratch it's is memory eventually it will get a beautifully patina on it I would but wrist band on to cover it but the whole point is to show it to people if you cover it nobody will see the beauty love gift your mom gave you wear it with proud enjoy it and forget the about the scratches it will drive u nuts if you constantly think and worry u want enjoy it


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

riquita said:


> My first time posting on this thread. Yesterday,  I got screwed for the first time  by a Love bangle for my 10th Wedding Anniversary.  Thanks for letting me share.



Such a great Anni gift.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sydneywd said:


> hello! I just recieved a love bracelet from my mom for my birthday and I am loving it, not ready for it to get its first scratch though. So I was wondering, what do y'all do when you go to get a manicure? Do you leave it on and is it in the way? Thanks in advance! Also attaching a picture of my new piece!



I never take mine off, so leave it on. But I do my own nails. Really picky and I paint better! Hehe!


----------



## Aurora077

This is for you 'Lots Love'


----------



## Canturi lover

O my goodness, that is one amazing stack!!


----------



## theITbag

Aurora077 said:


> This is for you 'Lots Love'




Oh my...I die...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Aurora077 said:


> This is for you 'Lots Love'




Thank you for that &#129303;[emoji8][emoji8]you are so sweet [emoji135]&#127996;[emoji135]&#127996;love love your collection you are truly blessed enjoy them all


----------



## schadenfreude

schatje said:


> Is it alright to wipe our bracelets with rubbing alcohol? Will it harm the gold since its 18k and not pure gold. Thanks in advance.



I do, it takes lotion and gunk off easily. If you really want it to shine, spray a little Windex on a cloth and wipe it down, rinse & dry, and then give it a little polish with one of those jewelry polishing rags. Looks incredible! People have been skeptical about the Windex, but it's just an ammonia based cleaner, which is all jewelry cleaner is... I figure it can't hurt them!


----------



## susanq

As an update I ended up buying the Juste Un Clou ring with some diamonds in RG! I put it on and fell in love! Not what I thought I would buy, but I knew it was for me!


----------



## CATEYES

aurora077 said:


> this is for you 'lots love'



omg &#128571;&#128571;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128571;&#128571;


----------



## schatje

schadenfreude said:


> I do, it takes lotion and gunk off easily. If you really want it to shine, spray a little Windex on a cloth and wipe it down, rinse & dry, and then give it a little polish with one of those jewelry polishing rags. Looks incredible! People have been skeptical about the Windex, but it's just an ammonia based cleaner, which is all jewelry cleaner is... I figure it can't hurt them!



Thank you for your reply! I'll definitely give Windex a try then! Because now my bracelet only gets cleaned in the shower, and I know for a fact that the shower gel I'm using has added moisturizer to the mix, so my bracelet is looking a little dull.


----------



## riquita

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Such a great Anni gift.



Thank you NikkisABagGirl!


----------



## Lots love

susanq said:


> As an update I ended up buying the Juste Un Clou ring with some diamonds in RG! I put it on and fell in love! Not what I thought I would buy, but I knew it was for me!




Looking good congratulations to you [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Aurora077 said:


> This is for you 'Lots Love'



I die! Hehe!


----------



## LVoeletters

susanq said:


> As an update I ended up buying the Juste Un Clou ring with some diamonds in RG! I put it on and fell in love! Not what I thought I would buy, but I knew it was for me!




Love it!


----------



## LVoeletters

Aurora077 said:


> This is for you 'Lots Love'




I am drooling this is amaZing!


----------



## susanq

Lots love said:


> Looking good congratulations to you [emoji178][emoji178]



Thank you so much!! Now I want the matching bracelet! hahaha


----------



## Silverxo

Hello lovely people!

I'm a bit new to this site. I was wondering whether you guys could give me your opinion on 2 YG 4 diamond loves together? Is it too much?


----------



## keevs1995

Silverxo said:


> Hello lovely people!
> 
> I'm a bit new to this site. I was wondering whether you guys could give me your opinion on 2 YG 4 diamond loves together? Is it too much?




Not at all! Color combination is a personal preference.


----------



## Silverxo

keevs1995 said:


> Not at all! Color combination is a personal preference.


Thank you so much Keevs! I feel a bit less worried now


----------



## keevs1995

Silverxo said:


> Thank you so much Keevs! I feel a bit less worried now




No problem! You'll notice that a number of people on this forum wear more than one Love. In my opinion, stacking various combos is a personal expression.


----------



## gagabag

Had to share this to you all...
Took Rome to Adelaide flight via Dubai while wearing 2 loves. Alarm went off for both but no biggie. But the lady TSA at Rome was beyond rude! She felt me up even around the waistband of my jeans lifting up my top exposing my belly! I was mortified I can't look around me in case anyone was watching! I had been to different airports before and this was the first time this has happened to me! Dubai TSA was cool! She even took me to this cubicle for checking (although she didn't exposed any part of me). I thanked her profusely for the privacy. I am flying out again in 3 weeks and I am seriously thinking of taking them off just in case I ran into a TSA who was clearly not having a great day at her job!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

gagabag said:


> Had to share this to you all...
> Took Rome to Adelaide flight via Dubai while wearing 2 loves. Alarm went off for both but no biggie. But the lady TSA at Rome was beyond rude! She felt me up even around the waistband of my jeans lifting up my top exposing my belly! I was mortified I can't look around me in case anyone was watching! I had been to different airports before and this was the first time this has happened to me! Dubai TSA was cool! She even took me to this cubicle for checking (although she didn't exposed any part of me). I thanked her profusely for the privacy. I am flying out again in 3 weeks and I am seriously thinking of taking them off just in case I ran into a TSA who was clearly not having a great day at her job!



I am so sorry this happened to you. I would have been mortified.


----------



## theITbag

gagabag said:


> Had to share this to you all...
> Took Rome to Adelaide flight via Dubai while wearing 2 loves. Alarm went off for both but no biggie. But the lady TSA at Rome was beyond rude! She felt me up even around the waistband of my jeans lifting up my top exposing my belly! I was mortified I can't look around me in case anyone was watching! I had been to different airports before and this was the first time this has happened to me! Dubai TSA was cool! She even took me to this cubicle for checking (although she didn't exposed any part of me). I thanked her profusely for the privacy. I am flying out again in 3 weeks and I am seriously thinking of taking them off just in case I ran into a TSA who was clearly not having a great day at her job!




I think it depends on the airport. Maybe Dubai is stricter?  I tell the security folks that I am not removing my bracelet stack when I go into the detector.  Knock on wood, they have not alarmed yet.


----------



## schatje

theITbag said:


> I think it depends on the airport. Maybe Dubai is stricter?  I tell the security folks that I am not removing my bracelet stack when I go into the detector.  Knock on wood, they have not alarmed yet.



I'm sorry to hear that. I travel about 4-6 times a month, and has been doing so for almost 10 years now, and had only encountered something similar once. It was in LHR, the lady felt me up in front of everybody, she asked permission to touch everywhere it's as if I had a choice, I felt very violated after being patted down that way I actually made a big deal out of it and her supervisor came to apologize after. 

I'm wearing just one bracelet and it has never set off alarms in any of the airports I've travelled to so far, it was my shoes that did set off the alarm in LHR.


----------



## schatje

gagabag said:


> Had to share this to you all...
> Took Rome to Adelaide flight via Dubai while wearing 2 loves. Alarm went off for both but no biggie. But the lady TSA at Rome was beyond rude! She felt me up even around the waistband of my jeans lifting up my top exposing my belly! I was mortified I can't look around me in case anyone was watching! I had been to different airports before and this was the first time this has happened to me! Dubai TSA was cool! She even took me to this cubicle for checking (although she didn't exposed any part of me). I thanked her profusely for the privacy. I am flying out again in 3 weeks and I am seriously thinking of taking them off just in case I ran into a TSA who was clearly not having a great day at her job!



Oops I meant to quote this.


----------



## cherylc

schatje said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I travel about 4-6 times a month, and has been doing so for almost 10 years now, and had only encountered something similar once. It was in LHR, the lady felt me up in front of everybody, she asked permission to touch everywhere it's as if I had a choice, I felt very violated after being patted down that way I actually made a big deal out of it and her supervisor came to apologize after.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing just one bracelet and it has never set off alarms in any of the airports I've travelled to so far, it was my shoes that did set off the alarm in LHR.




I guess this is standard at heathrow! I also only had one bracelet and typically set off every metal detector at airports worldwide but the way they felt me up at LHR was insane. inside waistband, hands in between my boobs. I mean can u not just wand me and move on like other people??! also she didn't ask me permission. lol.


----------



## iwf822701

cherylc said:


> I guess this is standard at heathrow! I also only had one bracelet and typically set off every metal detector at airports worldwide but the way they felt me up at LHR was insane. inside waistband, hands in between my boobs. I mean can u not just wand me and move on like other people??! also she didn't ask me permission. lol.




Ohh I'm sorry to hear that you have such a terrible experience traveling through LHR. I've travelled a lot through LHR as well for the past few years but never have such awful experience. My stacks do set the alarm off every time at LHR but the ladies there always act quite politely asking for my permission and even wand me quickly without embarrassing me or giving me any hard time. Actually I've travelled a lot not only through LHR but many other airports and absolutely have no trouble with my gold accessories.


----------



## gagabag

cherylc said:


> I guess this is standard at heathrow! I also only had one bracelet and typically set off every metal detector at airports worldwide but the way they felt me up at LHR was insane. inside waistband, hands in between my boobs. I mean can u not just wand me and move on like other people??! also she didn't ask me permission. lol.







schatje said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I travel about 4-6 times a month, and has been doing so for almost 10 years now, and had only encountered something similar once. It was in LHR, the lady felt me up in front of everybody, she asked permission to touch everywhere it's as if I had a choice, I felt very violated after being patted down that way I actually made a big deal out of it and her supervisor came to apologize after.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing just one bracelet and it has never set off alarms in any of the airports I've travelled to so far, it was my shoes that did set off the alarm in LHR.




I travel a lot too. Although I have been traveling more for the past year. But this was the first time I encountered such a rude TSA. I don't really mind it as they are just doing their job. But it doesn't hurt asking for permission and ensuring that my privacy wasn't breached. Seriously my lower belly was exposed for anyone who cared to look! Then she moved at the back I just pushed my shirt back down at the front as I felt so self conscious in front of the crowd [emoji51]


----------



## LVoeletters

too much for me I think but wanted to try on multiple layering.


----------



## AnnaKian

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3248292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much for me I think but wanted to try on multiple layering.



I think it's beautiful!   Not too much at all!


----------



## birkin10600

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3248292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much for me I think but wanted to try on multiple layering.



Beautiful! I love your stack.


----------



## annanas

cherylc said:


> I guess this is standard at heathrow! I also only had one bracelet and typically set off every metal detector at airports worldwide but the way they felt me up at LHR was insane. inside waistband, hands in between my boobs. I mean can u not just wand me and move on like other people??! also she didn't ask me permission. lol.




They don't really ask for permission but they always tell you what they're going to do, did they really not  ?  I fly through LHR a LOT and set off the alarm every single time.  Not sure how some people never set them off since that's about the only metal I wear through the detector, I always have shoes with metal on so put them through the scanner and I hardly ever wear an underwired bra


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3248292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much for me I think but wanted to try on multiple layering.



That's stunning!!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3248292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much for me I think but wanted to try on multiple layering.




Very beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;.  Love X Tennis is great of course, I especially love Atlas X diamond full eternity[emoji106][emoji2]


----------



## Rami00

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3248292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much for me I think but wanted to try on multiple layering.



Speechless!


----------



## Lots love

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3248292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much for me I think but wanted to try on multiple layering.




Love amazing on you


----------



## anonymouslyhere

Hey peeps!
This is my first time posting on the forum ever but I really need to be informed for my first big purchase.
First of all I'm debating between the PG plain love bracelet, a boy Chanel, or a Tiffany metro bracelet. I plan to get both the love bracelet and the Chanel bag eventually so it's really a matter of which order I get them in.
My wrist measures 13.5cm and I want a snug fit. I've heard that you can special order a size 15 at a 30% surcharge. Can anyone confirm if this is still true? Or should I make do with a 16 for a looser fit?
If I get a metro bracelet it would be to stack with a love. Does anyone have pictures of how they'd look together? And if the small size would work for me in the first place? Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## lanasyogamama

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/...kylie?bffbmain&utm_term=.eeDLm24EL#.dpGrMQELr 
Our story begins at  the end, with the Snapchat Kylie Jenner uploaded last night. She  explains in the video that a bracelet has been stuck on her for &#8220;like,  four years,&#8221; and that no one can get it off. Not even the security guys  at Cartier (where her bracelet is from).      


* Now let&#8217;s rewind to May 11, 2013.*






                                                               Frazer Harrison / Getty Images


* Based on my  extensive Getty Images search into the past, this night was the first  appearance of &#8220;the bracelet.&#8221; (So it&#8217;s actually been stuck for, like,  three years, but who&#8217;s counting?)*







                                                               Frazer Harrison / Getty Images


* It was the dawn of the bracelets.*



* Nov. 18, 2013:*





                                                               Jason Merritt / Getty Images


* All the bracelets are still there. None have betrayed her yet.*



* June 12, 2014:*





                                                               Angela Weiss / Getty Images


* Six months later,  and she still wears numerous bracelets. At this point in time, it seems  like she just likes to wear ALL the bracelets.*



* Sept. 16, 2015:*





                                                               Jamie Mccarthy / Getty Images


* This is an  important day. Because it is on this day that only one bracelet is seen  on her right wrist. That&#8217;s probably because she took off the other  bracelets but THIS ONE DIDN&#8217;T COME OFF.*



* Nov. 18, 2015:*


                                                               Scott Barbour / Getty Images


* Two months later, and all of the bracelets are back on her right wrist. The one bracelet that didn&#8217;t come off is now disguised among the others. It&#8217;s hard to say which one it is; it blends so well.*







                                                               Scott Barbour / Getty Images


* Nov. 22, 2015:*





                                                               Jason Merritt / Getty Images


* Now this is where  the story gets juicy again: Only days later, the troubled bracelet shows  its face. It is revealed once more. It is the lone bracelet on Kylie&#8217;s  wrist.*



* Dec. 10, 2015:*





                                                               Alberto E. Rodriguez / Getty Images


* The bracelet that is apparently glued onto Kylie&#8217;s skin makes yet another public appearance on a red carpet &#8212; only a month ago.*



* And now, this  brings us back to the end of the story and also the beginning of this  tale: KYLIE TRYING TO GET THE DAMN BRACELET OFF HER WRIST.*


Instagram: @kylizzlesnapchats

* That&#8217;s where the  story ends for now, because as of this moment Kylie has not shown her  fans (me) a picture of her naked wrist. Best of luck in her bracelet  endeavors.*


----------



## x joie

Hi everyone, 

Would anyone mind taking a look at this listing? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEVER-WORN-...151714?hash=item2eea76d422:g:E4kAAOSwcOFWbB1i

How do the markings look? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## RyukkuX

anonymouslyhere said:


> Hey peeps!
> 
> This is my first time posting on the forum ever but I really need to be informed for my first big purchase.
> 
> First of all I'm debating between the PG plain love bracelet, a boy Chanel, or a Tiffany metro bracelet. I plan to get both the love bracelet and the Chanel bag eventually so it's really a matter of which order I get them in.
> 
> My wrist measures 13.5cm and I want a snug fit. I've heard that you can special order a size 15 at a 30% surcharge. Can anyone confirm if this is still true? Or should I make do with a 16 for a looser fit?
> 
> If I get a metro bracelet it would be to stack with a love. Does anyone have pictures of how they'd look together? And if the small size would work for me in the first place? Please excuse my ignorance.







This is the Tiffany metro bracelet in small and a Cartier love in 16 on an approximately 15cm wrist. It will be much looser on a 13.5 cm wrist but the metro doesn't come smaller so if you want them to look proportionate to each other I would recommend a 16 to go with the small metro.


----------



## nastasja

anonymouslyhere said:


> I'm debating between the PG plain love bracelet, a boy Chanel, or a Tiffany metro bracelet. I plan to get both the love bracelet and the Chanel bag eventually so it's really a matter of which order I get them in.




If the exact Boy bag you want is available now...buy it now. There's no guarantee the same bag (color combination, leather, metal) will be available again later.


----------



## Bagisa

killerlife said:


> If the exact Boy bag you want is available now...buy it now. There's no guarantee the same bag (color combination, leather, metal) will be available again later.




Agreed


----------



## auntynat

Absolutely agree, Chanel boys in your preferred colour/leather are rare, Love's and Metro's are always in stock or can be ordered..


----------



## baghagg

killerlife said:


> If the exact Boy bag you want is available now...buy it now. There's no guarantee the same bag (color combination, leather, metal) will be available again later.



+1, Such great advice


----------



## cherylc

perhaps a random question but would you wear your love on your wedding day? I am currently not sure what kind of jewellery I want to do. I guess if I wanted a large diamond/crystal cuff bracelet etc it wouldn't really match. what did u ladies do?


----------



## Nankali

Love this thread!!  I am planning to buy my very first Cartier Love bracelet in the near future.. Could you kindly help me choosing the right size, please! My wrist measures 16-16.5cm depending which side of the "bumby" wrist bone it is. What do you recommend? Is size 17 ok? Thank you!


----------



## schatje

cherylc said:


> perhaps a random question but would you wear your love on your wedding day? I am currently not sure what kind of jewellery I want to do. I guess if I wanted a large diamond/crystal cuff bracelet etc it wouldn't really match. what did u ladies do?



Mine is gifted by an ex who is still my best friend, so I don't know if I would keep it on on my wedding day if ever I'll get there. &#128514; *sorry I'm still in the pessimistic mode*


----------



## schatje

gagabag said:


> I travel a lot too. Although I have been traveling more for the past year. But this was the first time I encountered such a rude TSA. I don't really mind it as they are just doing their job. But it doesn't hurt asking for permission and ensuring that my privacy wasn't breached. Seriously my lower belly was exposed for anyone who cared to look! Then she moved at the back I just pushed my shirt back down at the front as I felt so self conscious in front of the crowd [emoji51]




Wow I think I'd go all crazy if she didn't ask for my permission, maybe I looked extra *****y that day so she thought it'd be a good idea to ask. Hahaha


----------



## schatje

cherylc said:


> I guess this is standard at heathrow! I also only had one bracelet and typically set off every metal detector at airports worldwide but the way they felt me up at LHR was insane. inside waistband, hands in between my boobs. I mean can u not just wand me and move on like other people??! also she didn't ask me permission. lol.



The worst! My eyes rolled to the back of my head when her hands were inside my waistband, I even requested her to change her gloves before she touches me. Well she complied. Don't know where those gloves have been....


----------



## baghagg

schatje said:


> The worst! My eyes rolled to the back of my head when her hands were inside my waistband, I even requested her to change her gloves before she touches me. Well she complied. Don't know where those gloves have been....



...  she could have at least bought you dinner,  or even a drink. .  Haha (joking)


----------



## schatje

baghagg said:


> ...  she could have at least bought you dinner,  or even a drink. .  Haha (joking)



My thoughts exact! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/...kylie?bffbmain&utm_term=.eeDLm24EL#.dpGrMQELr
> Our story begins at  the end, with the Snapchat Kylie Jenner uploaded last night. She  explains in the video that a bracelet has been stuck on her for like,  four years, and that no one can get it off. Not even the security guys  at Cartier (where her bracelet is from).
> 
> 
> * Now lets rewind to May 11, 2013.*
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2016-01/20/12/enhanced/webdr09/enhanced-24949-1453310464-6.jpg
> Frazer Harrison / Getty Images
> 
> 
> * Based on my  extensive Getty Images search into the past, this night was the first  appearance of the bracelet. (So its actually been stuck for, like,  three years, but whos counting?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2016-01/20/13/enhanced/webdr08/enhanced-7384-1453312949-15.jpg
> Frazer Harrison / Getty Images
> 
> 
> * It was the dawn of the bracelets.*
> 
> 
> 
> * Nov. 18, 2013:*
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2016-01/20/12/enhanced/webdr08/enhanced-1242-1453310458-15.jpg
> Jason Merritt / Getty Images
> 
> 
> * All the bracelets are still there. None have betrayed her yet.*
> 
> 
> 
> * June 12, 2014:*
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2016-01/20/12/enhanced/webdr07/enhanced-25766-1453310457-1.jpg
> Angela Weiss / Getty Images
> 
> 
> * Six months later,  and she still wears numerous bracelets. At this point in time, it seems  like she just likes to wear ALL the bracelets.*
> 
> 
> 
> * Sept. 16, 2015:*
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2016-01/20/12/enhanced/webdr06/enhanced-7687-1453310449-2.jpg
> Jamie Mccarthy / Getty Images
> 
> 
> * This is an  important day. Because it is on this day that only one bracelet is seen  on her right wrist. Thats probably because she took off the other  bracelets but THIS ONE DIDNT COME OFF.*
> 
> 
> 
> * Nov. 18, 2015:*
> 
> 
> Scott Barbour / Getty Images
> 
> 
> * Two months later, and all of the bracelets are back on her right wrist. The one bracelet that didnt come off is now disguised among the others. Its hard to say which one it is; it blends so well.*
> 
> 
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2016-01/20/13/enhanced/webdr08/enhanced-10909-1453314034-7.jpg
> Scott Barbour / Getty Images
> 
> 
> * Nov. 22, 2015:*
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2016-01/20/12/enhanced/webdr15/enhanced-23246-1453310450-6.jpg
> Jason Merritt / Getty Images
> 
> 
> * Now this is where  the story gets juicy again: Only days later, the troubled bracelet shows  its face. It is revealed once more. It is the lone bracelet on Kylies  wrist.*
> 
> 
> 
> * Dec. 10, 2015:*
> 
> ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2016-01/20/12/enhanced/webdr07/edit-26412-1453310657-7.jpg
> Alberto E. Rodriguez / Getty Images
> 
> 
> * The bracelet that is apparently glued onto Kylies skin makes yet another public appearance on a red carpet  only a month ago.*
> 
> 
> 
> * And now, this  brings us back to the end of the story and also the beginning of this  tale: KYLIE TRYING TO GET THE DAMN BRACELET OFF HER WRIST.*
> 
> 
> Instagram: @kylizzlesnapchats
> 
> * Thats where the  story ends for now, because as of this moment Kylie has not shown her  fans (me) a picture of her naked wrist. Best of luck in her bracelet  endeavors.*




This was HILARIOUS [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cherylc

the thing is about airport patdowns is that I assume when they do it, it's a normal pat down. so she technically did ask permission but I just didn't think we would get so intimate. lol!

anyways I find it interesting why sometimes it will set off the alarm and other times no.


----------



## schatje

cherylc said:


> the thing is about airport patdowns is that I assume when they do it, it's a normal pat down. so she technically did ask permission but I just didn't think we would get so intimate. lol!
> 
> anyways I find it interesting why sometimes it will set off the alarm and other times no.



Lol "intimate" &#128514;&#128514; I'm lucky enough that I never set off any alarms with the bracelet, it's usually my shoes and watch, and when I've removed them and go through the detector again, no beep.


----------



## Vvicky

Nankali said:


> Love this thread!!  I am planning to buy my very first Cartier Love bracelet in the near future.. Could you kindly help me choosing the right size, please! My wrist measures 16-16.5cm depending which side of the "bumby" wrist bone it is. What do you recommend? Is size 17 ok? Thank you!




I think 17 would be too small, better 18. Do you have a chance to try it on before buying? 
My wrists are 15.5 and my love is 17, and it's perfect for me. Btw, SA was recommending 18 because of my wrist bone.


----------



## Nankali

If I want to use it more or less like this, would 17 be enough for me? I want it to be a bit loose (ie. not snug like PM Hermes clic clacs..) but too much, bc don't want the bangle to keep hitting on my wrist bone either..
Any thoughts from you guys! 




Nankali said:


> Love this thread!!  I am planning to buy my very first Cartier Love bracelet in the near future.. Could you kindly help me choosing the right size, please! My wrist measures 16-16.5cm depending which side of the "bumby" wrist bone it is. What do you recommend? Is size 17 ok? Thank you!


----------



## Nankali

Thank you for your reply dear Vvicky! 
I don't have especially big wrist bone but I don't want it to be too snug. I have a Hermes clic clac in PM size and if it was that snug I know I wouldn't use it. Perhaps I should go for 18.. Ah, unfortunately I can only buy it as pre-loved, online, as we don't have an authorised  Cartier point of sale where I live. 



Vvicky said:


> I think 17 would be too small, better 18. Do you have a chance to try it on before buying?
> My wrists are 15.5 and my love is 17, and it's perfect for me. Btw, SA was recommending 18 because of my wrist bone.


----------



## LVoeletters

Trying something a little new today.


----------



## LVoeletters

Nankali said:


> If I want to use it more or less like this, would 17 be enough for me? I want it to be a bit loose (ie. not snug like PM Hermes clic clacs..) but too much, bc don't want the bangle to keep hitting on my wrist bone either..
> 
> Any thoughts from you guys!




I would always err on the smaller side. The looser the bangle is, the more you risk damaging it.


----------



## DiamondsForever

schatje said:


> Lol "intimate" &#128514;&#128514; I'm lucky enough that I never set off any alarms with the bracelet, it's usually my shoes and watch, and when I've removed them and go through the detector again, no beep.



Don't wear a top with a metallic thread running through! I've done it twice now and both times the machines went mental, and I got searched very thoroughly!


----------



## Nankali

Ooooh, this is beautiful!! 
May I ask how much bigger is the Cartier love bracelet than your wrist? Yours is the exact fit I am looking for but I am hesitating if I should choose 1 or 2cm extra (my wrist is 16 so dunno if I should take 17 or 18..).



LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3252072
> 
> Trying something a little new today.


----------



## Nankali

Good point LVoeletters! Thank you!! It is soooo hard to choose the size without trying it on first..



LVoeletters said:


> I would always err on the smaller side. The looser the bangle is, the more you risk damaging it.


----------



## LVoeletters

Nankali said:


> Ooooh, this is beautiful!!
> 
> May I ask how much bigger is the Cartier love bracelet than your wrist? Yours is the exact fit I am looking for but I am hesitating if I should choose 1 or 2cm extra (my wrist is 16 so dunno if I should take 17 or 18..).




I don't have a tape measure on me right now but I'll try to remember tomorrow but the bangle goes down at least 1/3 of my wrist and i have the 16 size.


----------



## Gwinkwink

Hi ladies, I'm thinking very hard if I should get a Juste Un clou. I'm Asian and traditionally Asian don't really like to wear "sharp" objects on their body. I know I sounded "superstitious" [emoji12] I really love the design but some of my friends commented it's not so lucky to wear nails ??!! lol I would love to hear your comments . Help!!!


----------



## gagabag

Gwinkwink said:


> Hi ladies, I'm thinking very hard if I should get a Juste Un clou. I'm Asian and traditionally Asian don't really like to wear "sharp" objects on their body. I know I sounded "superstitious" [emoji12] I really love the design but some of my friends commented it's not so lucky to wear nails ??!! lol I would love to hear your comments . Help!!!




I would say it depends if you believe in those superstitions. If you do, then don't. If not then go for it! It sounds like you really like it. I am asian too but not superstitious. But my mum is and I don't want to upset her, plus I'm content with my 3 loves. Maybe someday for me but not now.


----------



## Vvicky

Nankali said:


> Good point LVoeletters! Thank you!! It is soooo hard to choose the size without trying it on first..




Did you try the Cartier wrist sizer? Might be it helps you more to make a decision.
http://www.cartier.com/content/dam/...ide/Sizing-guide_BRACELETS_215-9x279-4_US.pdf

http://www.cartier.com/services/exp...celets/choosing-size-love-bracelet-10090.html


----------



## Gwinkwink

gagabag said:


> I would say it depends if you believe in those superstitions. If you do, then don't. If not then go for it! It sounds like you really like it. I am asian too but not superstitious. But my mum is and I don't want to upset her, plus I'm content with my 3 loves. Maybe someday for me but not now.




Thank you for your input. I will follow my heart [emoji7]


----------



## allure244

Nankali said:


> Thank you for your reply dear Vvicky!
> I don't have especially big wrist bone but I don't want it to be too snug. I have a Hermes clic clac in PM size and if it was that snug I know I wouldn't use it. Perhaps I should go for 18.. Ah, unfortunately I can only buy it as pre-loved, online, as we don't have an authorised  Cartier point of sale where I live.



I have a 15cm wrist circumference and size 17 love. I also wear PM size clic clacs. My love fits similarly on me as in the pic you uploaded with Reese Witherspoon and her love bracelet. The size 17 love and PM clic clacs run similarly in size as they do not slide over one another when I wear them together. If your wrist is size 16-16.5 and you feel that the  PM clic clacs are a big snug, I think you will feel that the size 17 love is too small. I would suggest you get a size 18 at least.


----------



## Nankali

allure244 said:


> I have a 15cm wrist circumference and size 17 love. I also wear PM size clic clacs. My love fits similarly on me as in the pic you uploaded with Reese Witherspoon and her love bracelet. The size 17 love and PM clic clacs run similarly in size as they do not slide over one another when I wear them together. If your wrist is size 16-16.5 and you feel that the  PM clic clacs are a big snug, I think you will feel that the size 17 love is too small. I would suggest you get a size 18 at least.



THANK YOU so much for your kind help!! Very kind of you to take time to measure and explain all this. Now I know for sure my size is not 17 but at least 18. Thank you again!


----------



## mybeautelab

Hi everyone 

I have a cartier white gold love bracelet with diamonds. However over time there are many scratches on it and it's not shiny anymore. I'm wondering if anyone had taken their bracelet for polishing and rhodium dipping outside of Cartier? 

Thank you


----------



## gagabag

mybeautelab said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cartier white gold love bracelet with diamonds. However over time there are many scratches on it and it's not shiny anymore. I'm wondering if anyone had taken their bracelet for polishing and rhodium dipping outside of Cartier?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258776




Mine sort of looks like that too. I wouldn't consider it if u intend to wear it daily afterwards as it's likely to get dinged again. But if u plan to give it a rest for a very long while and put it in its box or even sell, then rhodium dipping/repolishing is a good plan


----------



## Morrison7552

Can someone show me a picture of their RG love bangle that they've worn for several years without polishing. I'm wondering about condition issues. (: thanks in advance!


----------



## RJG007

I'm at a live auction right now and considering bidding on this bracelet. These are the only pics I could get before the auction started. Anyone tell if it's authentic by these pics? Or if there are any glaring signs that it is fake? It comes with the box and screwdriver. This is time sensitive. Thanks!


----------



## RJG007

One more picture of the bracelet.


----------



## Millymilly

Fake &#128565;


----------



## RJG007

Thought so. Thanks.


----------



## keevs1995

Morrison7552 said:


> Can someone show me a picture of their RG love bangle that they've worn for several years without polishing. I'm wondering about condition issues. (: thanks in advance!






Both my Love and JUC are PG and have not polished either. I've been wearing them 24/7 for the past 3 years.


----------



## baghagg

keevs1995 said:


> View attachment 3259100
> 
> Both my Love and JUC are PG and have not polished either. I've been wearing them 24/7 for the past 3 years.



Wow!   They look GREAT!


----------



## keevs1995

baghagg said:


> Wow!   They look GREAT!




Thanks!


----------



## mybeautelab

gagabag said:


> Mine sort of looks like that too. I wouldn't consider it if u intend to wear it daily afterwards as it's likely to get dinged again. But if u plan to give it a rest for a very long while and put it in its box or even sell, then rhodium dipping/repolishing is a good plan


thank you for your suggestion


----------



## Morrison7552

Wow thank you keevs1995, this question was really weighing heavily on my decision, but based on your picture and information, I am definitely assured that I am making the right decision in getting the full bangle and wear it 24/7. I sincerely appreciate your help and that you've taken your time for the response and picture!! Thanks again and have a great day ((:


----------



## keevs1995

Morrison7552 said:


> Wow thank you keevs1995, this question was really weighing heavily on my decision, but based on your picture and information, I am definitely assured that I am making the right decision in getting the full bangle and wear it 24/7. I sincerely appreciate your help and that you've taken your time for the response and picture!! Thanks again and have a great day ((:




No problem! Good luck and let us know, or better yet,  show us what you decided to get!


----------



## luvmy3girls

keevs1995 said:


> View attachment 3259100
> 
> Both my Love and JUC are PG and have not polished either. I've been wearing them 24/7 for the past 3 years.




Wow! They look great. Do you use a cloth on them or anything? This is my favorite stack combo [emoji7]


----------



## keevs1995

luvmy3girls said:


> Wow! They look great. Do you use a cloth on them or anything? This is my favorite stack combo [emoji7]




Thanks! I have not used anything on them. I make it a point to dry my bracelets with a towel after washing my hands or anytime they get wet.


----------



## emjetz

keevs1995 said:


> View attachment 3259100
> 
> Both my Love and JUC are PG and have not polished either. I've been wearing them 24/7 for the past 3 years.



Omg!!  Best stack ever! 3years still look shiny..! Do you use cloth that comes with box to polish them? Or any other tips?


----------



## keevs1995

emjetz said:


> Omg!!  Best stack ever! 3years still look shiny..! Do you use cloth that comes with box to polish them? Or any other tips?




Thanks! I just use a soft towel to dry it after taking a shower. Also, I rinse them thoroughly to avoid soap or any product build up.


----------



## princess621

keevs1995 said:


> View attachment 3259100
> 
> Both my Love and JUC are PG and have not polished either. I've been wearing them 24/7 for the past 3 years.



Wow I can't believe they are 3 years old! Mine is just over a year old and there are seemingly a million noticeable scratches


----------



## keevs1995

princess621 said:


> Wow I can't believe they are 3 years old! Mine is just over a year old and there are seemingly a million noticeable scratches




Mine has scratches too.  They initially bothered me. However, when I stopped being too careful about scratching them, they didn't seem to get scratched as often.


----------



## Morrison7552

Princess, can we see yours?


----------



## Morrison7552

Keevs1995--- I'm so insane I just purchased sulfate free body wash because I heard its not as hard on the bracelet. Haha but yeah that's a good suggestion to wash it off. I also got sweatbands to cover it up whilst I'm at the gym (:


----------



## keevs1995

Morrison7552 said:


> Keevs1995--- I'm so insane I just purchased sulfate free body wash because I heard its not as hard on the bracelet. Haha but yeah that's a good suggestion to wash it off. I also got sweatbands to cover it up whilst I'm at the gym (:




I used to wear a sweatband over it while working out. Well, that lasted for a month (the sweatband, that is) [emoji4].


----------



## gagabag

I stopped wearing a sweatband over it too after a week! [emoji1]


----------



## Bagisa

Just a PSA, that's not the norm. I've had my bracelet for less than a year now and there are subtle scratches throughout. If you have kids or plan on having kids, your bracelet will show it!


----------



## keevs1995

Bagisa said:


> Just a PSA, that's not the norm. I've had my bracelet for less than a year now and there are subtle scratches throughout. If you have kids or plan on having kids, your bracelet will show it!




Good point! It all depends on the lifestyle and activities you engage in. The bracelet is meant to be enjoyed 24/7 and whatever scratches it gets is part of the experience.


----------



## Fem1014

Look my fellow Cartier lovers this gorgeous stack. I really want to add another love bracelet to my stack. I currently have plain  rose and yellow gold loves and debating whether to add a 4 diamond yellow gold love or the diamond (not the pave) juste un clou. I hear that Cartier is coming out with a thinner love bracelet in fall (per my SA) so maybe I should just wait  patience though is not my strong suite.


----------



## Morrison7552

I think the just un clou is the perfect addition. I don't necessarily think adding a thinner love bracelet would do any justice to stacking. My vote is definitely for the JUC!!(:


----------



## Sterre

Bagisa said:


> Just a PSA, that's not the norm. I've had my bracelet for less than a year now and there are subtle scratches throughout. If you have kids or plan on having kids, your bracelet will show it!




I totally agree!! If you have kids (I got my love as a lush present, have it almost two years) it will definitely show! I'm bumping into all kinds of things. When I visited the Cartier boutique they asked what happened.. I told them: my twins happened [emoji16]


----------



## ReneH

Fem1014 said:


> Look my fellow Cartier lovers this gorgeous stack. I really want to add another love bracelet to my stack. I currently have plain  rose and yellow gold loves and debating whether to add a 4 diamond yellow gold love or the diamond (not the pave) juste un clou. I hear that Cartier is coming out with a thinner love bracelet in fall (per my SA) so maybe I should just wait  patience though is not my strong suite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260348




That diamond bangle is amazing.  Are those from Cartier?  I'm scared to ask but does anyone know how much those are?


----------



## emjetz

keevs1995 said:


> Thanks! I just use a soft towel to dry it after taking a shower. Also, I rinse them thoroughly to avoid soap or any product build up.



Thanks for the tips!!! Hope to add get a JUC to stack with my love soon!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Has anyone had the experience that the Cartier love bracelet and Juste Un Clou fit he wrist with different sizes? My love is 17 but the JUC was 16. I don't want to get something too tight but the 17 was loose... Is that strange??


----------



## sjunky13

Fem1014 said:


> Look my fellow Cartier lovers this gorgeous stack. I really want to add another love bracelet to my stack. I currently have plain  rose and yellow gold loves and debating whether to add a 4 diamond yellow gold love or the diamond (not the pave) juste un clou. I hear that Cartier is coming out with a thinner love bracelet in fall (per my SA) so maybe I should just wait  patience though is not my strong suite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260348



Do a JUC, then get the thin loves to stack. 

I am doing the thin loves to add to my loves and JUC, I think they are perfect once you get the basics down. 
JUC all the way, LOVE mine.


----------



## sjunky13

Hobbiezm said:


> Has anyone had the experience that the Cartier love bracelet and Juste Un Clou fit he wrist with different sizes? My love is 17 but the JUC was 16. I don't want to get something too tight but the 17 was loose... Is that strange??



JUC runs bigger that love , so you go down a size in it.


----------



## Hobbiezm

sjunky13 said:


> JUC runs bigger that love , so you go down a size in it.




Thanks sjunky13... Great to try pieces but I'll go and fit one more time to be sure.


----------



## sparklyprincess

Hobbiezm said:


> Thanks sjunky13... Great to try pieces but I'll go and fit one more time to be sure.




I also went down one size from LOVE for my JUC.


----------



## Hobbiezm

sparklyprincess said:


> I also went down one size from LOVE for my JUC.
> 
> View attachment 3264330




Beautiful stack! Are all the loves the same size??


----------



## LVoeletters

Fem1014 said:


> Look my fellow Cartier lovers this gorgeous stack. I really want to add another love bracelet to my stack. I currently have plain  rose and yellow gold loves and debating whether to add a 4 diamond yellow gold love or the diamond (not the pave) juste un clou. I hear that Cartier is coming out with a thinner love bracelet in fall (per my SA) so maybe I should just wait  patience though is not my strong suite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260348




Ugh I die. That's my dream watch. Well my dream wrist lol n


----------



## keevs1995

Hobbiezm said:


> Has anyone had the experience that the Cartier love bracelet and Juste Un Clou fit he wrist with different sizes? My love is 17 but the JUC was 16. I don't want to get something too tight but the 17 was loose... Is that strange??




I think it's common to go a size down from a Love when getting a JUC. I wear an 18 Love and 17 JUC.


----------



## sparklyprincess

Hobbiezm said:


> Beautiful stack! Are all the loves the same size??




Thanks! Yes they are all 16. The JUC is 15.


----------



## goldengirl123

Hobbiezm said:


> Has anyone had the experience that the Cartier love bracelet and Juste Un Clou fit he wrist with different sizes? My love is 17 but the JUC was 16. I don't want to get something too tight but the 17 was loose... Is that strange??



My JUC is one size smaller than my LOVE.


----------



## Hobbiezm

keevs1995 said:


> I think it's common to go a size down from a Love when getting a JUC. I wear an 18 Love and 17 JUC.
> 
> View attachment 3264650




Gorgeous! I love the mix in metals


----------



## Hobbiezm

goldengirl123 said:


> My JUC is one size smaller than my LOVE.




Ladies- you are all giving me inspiration to save for my next piece! JUC rose gold!


----------



## keevs1995

Hobbiezm said:


> Gorgeous! I love the mix in metals




Thanks!


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

Can I order a love from any Saks ? 
Looking to use my points .....
TIA


----------



## SilverBen

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Can I order a love from any Saks ?
> Looking to use my points .....
> TIA


I know there is a full Cartier boutique in Saks NYC but I think they are still considered "independent" so points don't apply for them, but you should call and ask! 

The saks in ATL has a small cartier section and only has watches and sales never apply to them.


----------



## SilverBen

So y'all, I need your help, trying to decide if I should save up for my 2nd love bracelet (or 1st juc) or should I get a few other things on my wish list like shoes, scarves and some slg's?? 

I'm always so indecisive


----------



## baghagg

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Can I order a love from any Saks ?
> Looking to use my points .....
> TIA



The way to use points for the purchase is to have the points transferred into a corresponding gift card, then have the SA apply the gift card to the Cartier purchase.   You can do it over the phone with your own Saks SA (who will effectuate the transaction with a Cartier SA inside Saks) or call the Cartier boutique within Saks directly.


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I know there is a full Cartier boutique in Saks NYC but I think they are still considered "independent" so points don't apply for them, but you should call and ask!
> 
> The saks in ATL has a small cartier section and only has watches and sales never apply to them.



Thank you!


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

baghagg said:


> The way to use points for the purchase is to have the points transferred into a corresponding gift card, then have the SA apply the gift card to the Cartier purchase.   You can do it over the phone with your own Saks SA (who will effectuate the transaction with a Cartier SA inside Saks) or call the Cartier boutique within Saks directly.



Do you think they would do a gift send?
And Thank You!


----------



## baghagg

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Do you think they would do a gift send?
> And Thank You!



You are very welcome,  and yes I do think so.


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

baghagg said:


> You are very welcome,  and yes I do think so.



)   Thanks Again!


----------



## AdAstraPrAspera

Hi everyone! This is my first post in this particular thread and I apologize for the silly question: I'm traveling to France this spring and considering purchasing a LOVE bracelet while I'm there. The yellow gold is currently US$6300 + tax here in the US. It's 6030 TVA included on the French website. Can anyone tell me how much of a tax reimbursement I'd get? Or can I buy this in a Duty Free in CDG airport? Is the price difference worth it? 

Thank so much!


----------



## rivky86

Hi! was wondering if you all could help me in trying to authenticate this cartier love bracelet. thnk you!


----------



## Atlasandajax

My juc!  Early valentines. Does the clasp loose over time? I am having a difficult time getting it on and off.


----------



## keevs1995

rivky86 said:


> Hi! was wondering if you all could help me in trying to authenticate this cartier love bracelet. thnk you!




It looks fake to me. The inside part of the bracelet where the screw goes through looks very different.


----------



## condor999

Yes the juc gets easier to open and close. I couldn't do it myself the first few times but after about 10 times I can open and close with ease. Enjoy! It's beautiful!


----------



## CGORO2

rivky86 said:


> Hi! was wondering if you all could help me in trying to authenticate this cartier love bracelet. thnk you!




Hi yeah this look very inconsistent, where did you get it from?


----------



## Maljenkins

Hello! Can someone help me to authenticate this Cartier love bracelet? Thank you!


----------



## schatje

Maljenkins said:


> Hello! Can someone help me to authenticate this Cartier love bracelet? Thank you!



Looks off to me...


----------



## lisawhit

Happy Early Valentines Love yellow gold bracelet...my husband is the best


----------



## lisawhit

forgot to add picture


----------



## blumster

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3270153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to add picture



It's so beautiful!. Congrats!!


----------



## marwaaa

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3270153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to add picture




Love your whole stack! Where are your other bracelets from?


----------



## lisawhit

marwaaa said:


> Love your whole stack! Where are your other bracelets from?


Thank you, one is from Italy and the bigger one from Greece


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Hi Ladies!  I need help deciding which bracelet to add to stack with my rg love.  Tried on wg love and rg JUC yesterday.  Please let me know what you think.  TIA (By the way,  I'm in my early 30s and have a very casual style)


----------



## goldengirl123

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need help deciding which bracelet to add to stack with my rg love.  Tried on wg love and rg JUC yesterday.  Please let me know what you think.  TIA (By the way,  I'm in my early 30s and have a very casual style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272048
> View attachment 3272049
> View attachment 3272050





I like the white LOVE stack best.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need help deciding which bracelet to add to stack with my rg love.  Tried on wg love and rg JUC yesterday.  Please let me know what you think.  TIA (By the way,  I'm in my early 30s and have a very casual style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272048
> View attachment 3272049
> View attachment 3272050




I like the white gold Love best


----------



## Storm Spirit

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need help deciding which bracelet to add to stack with my rg love.  Tried on wg love and rg JUC yesterday.  Please let me know what you think.  TIA (By the way,  I'm in my early 30s and have a very casual style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272048
> View attachment 3272049
> View attachment 3272050



The JUC with Love combination looks fantastic!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need help deciding which bracelet to add to stack with my rg love.  Tried on wg love and rg JUC yesterday.  Please let me know what you think.  TIA (By the way,  I'm in my early 30s and have a very casual style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272048
> View attachment 3272049
> View attachment 3272050



Two loves, nothing like that look. I love it!


----------



## edsbgrl

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need help deciding which bracelet to add to stack with my rg love.  Tried on wg love and rg JUC yesterday.  Please let me know what you think.  TIA (By the way,  I'm in my early 30s and have a very casual style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272048
> View attachment 3272049
> View attachment 3272050




Go with the JUC[emoji108]&#127997;. Beautiful combo!


----------



## edsbgrl

cherylc said:


> I guess this is standard at heathrow! I also only had one bracelet and typically set off every metal detector at airports worldwide but the way they felt me up at LHR was insane. inside waistband, hands in between my boobs. I mean can u not just wand me and move on like other people??! also she didn't ask me permission. lol.




I just got mine today. (Ty hubby [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039.....I'll be traveling next month so thx for the heads up! 

I have a stack of 3 Tiffany rings I wear all the time (each for a diff occasion from hubby), and cherylc, I've set off detectors in the Columbus, OH airport. Almost every time in fact. I've also experienced that horrible pat down. It feels so violating! I literally feel dirty afterward as I've had it done at least twice.

(Sorry for the pic quality. I'm literally laying in bed snapping pics [emoji23] I had a book I intended to read but found this thread [emoji6])


----------



## lookatme

edsbgrl said:


> I just got mine today. (Ty hubby [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039.....I'll be traveling next month so thx for the heads up!
> 
> I have a stack of 3 Tiffany rings I wear all the time (each for a diff occasion from hubby), and cherylc, I've set off detectors in the Columbus, OH airport. Almost every time in fact. I've also experienced that horrible pat down. It feels so violating! I literally feel dirty afterward as I've had it done at least twice.
> 
> (Sorry for the pic quality. I'm literally laying in bed snapping pics [emoji23] I had a book I intended to read but found this thread [emoji6])
> 
> View attachment 3272823



beautiful!


----------



## edsbgrl

lookatme said:


> beautiful!




Ty doll! [emoji8]


----------



## anna113377

AdAstraPrAspera said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post in this particular thread and I apologize for the silly question: I'm traveling to France this spring and considering purchasing a LOVE bracelet while I'm there. The yellow gold is currently US$6300 + tax here in the US. It's 6030 TVA included on the French website. Can anyone tell me how much of a tax reimbursement I'd get? Or can I buy this in a Duty Free in CDG airport? Is the price difference worth it?
> 
> Thank so much!


Hi there

Firstly, WOW!  I thought it may have been cheaper in France...  Such a shame it's not!  You get back approximately 10% with VAT.  

I am going over to France in July and have been doing some research...  Their VAT is actually approximately 19%.  However, some high end stores apply the tax for you at their discretion and charge a "service fee" for doing so, which essentially brings your tax down to about the 10% bracket.  If you're not in a rush and don't need your discount to be applied immediately, you can opt to do it yourself.  The only downfall with this is you need to arrive at the airport (upon departure) at least an hour early to claim the VAT then wait up to three months for the cheque to be delivered to you in your home country.

If I happen to be wrong and you're reading this, please correct me! 

By the prices you've listed, Australia's Love bracelet is the least expensive costing $8800 AUD including tax.

I hope I've helped somewhat! x o


----------



## anna113377

Maljenkins said:


> Hello! Can someone help me to authenticate this Cartier love bracelet? Thank you!


This is 110% not genuine, unfortunately  

The engraving is not as refined as a genuine Cartier Love and the inscriptions are in the incorrect order.  If you go on the Cartier website, you will understand what I mean, better.

It makes me so angry that people are selling replicas!  I'm so sorry to be the bearer of bad news.

I hope you are able to find a legitimate one  x o


----------



## AdAstraPrAspera

anna113377 said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, WOW!  I thought it may have been cheaper in France...  Such a shame it's not!  You get back approximately 10% with VAT.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over to France in July and have been doing some research...  Their VAT is actually approximately 19%.  However, some high end stores apply the tax for you at their discretion and charge a "service fee" for doing so, which essentially brings your tax down to about the 10% bracket.  If you're not in a rush and don't need your discount to be applied immediately, you can opt to do it yourself.  The only downfall with this is you need to arrive at the airport (upon departure) at least an hour early to claim the VAT then wait up to three months for the cheque to be delivered to you in your home country.
> 
> 
> 
> If I happen to be wrong and you're reading this, please correct me!
> 
> 
> 
> By the prices you've listed, Australia's Love bracelet is the least expensive costing $8800 AUD including tax.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I've helped somewhat! x o




Hi, Anna113377! Thank you so much for your input. That's disappointing news but I knew the 19% was too good to be true. I wonder if I can purchase a bracelet duty-free at the Cartier at the CDG airport to avoid all the hassle. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Lots love

Atlasandajax said:


> My juc!  Early valentines. Does the clasp loose over time? I am having a difficult time getting it on and off.




Congratulations no it doesn't it takes couple of times to figures out how to take it on and off I wear mine 24-7 no problems looking amazing with your love love the color [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Lots love

rivky86 said:


> Hi! was wondering if you all could help me in trying to authenticate this cartier love bracelet. thnk you!




Sorry to say it's not real I'm sorry to be the bear of bad news if you google it you'll see what I mean good luck getting real one


----------



## Lots love

keevs1995 said:


> I think it's common to go a size down from a Love when getting a JUC. I wear an 18 Love and 17 JUC.
> 
> View attachment 3264650




Love your stack looks amazing on you &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## keevs1995

Lots love said:


> Love your stack looks amazing on you &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;




Thanks!


----------



## tygerlyn

Advice please. I'm debating on purchasing a Love bracelet from Portero. I'm nervous because it would be final sale although I was told if I found out from Cartier that it was not authentic, I could return it. My understanding is Carter does not authenticate. Is there a way to get the bracelet authenticated? Alternatively maybe I should just bite the bullet and go with one directly from Cartier. What would you do?


----------



## tygerlyn

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need help deciding which bracelet to add to stack with my rg love.  Tried on wg love and rg JUC yesterday.  Please let me know what you think.  TIA (By the way,  I'm in my early 30s and have a very casual style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272048
> View attachment 3272049
> View attachment 3272050


My vote is for the stack with the white gold love. Either way I don't think you can go wrong as both seem like stylish and classic options.


----------



## SilverBen

tygerlyn said:


> Advice please. I'm debating on purchasing a Love bracelet from Portero. I'm nervous because it would be final sale although I was told if I found out from Cartier that it was not authentic, I could return it. My understanding is Carter does not authenticate. Is there a way to get the bracelet authenticated? Alternatively maybe I should just bite the bullet and go with one directly from Cartier. What would you do?




True that Cartier does not authenticate, but you can take it in to have them send it off to be polished, if it is not authentic they will not perform any services on it and it should be returned to you. If it is authentic then they will polish it and you will have a shiny piece of jewelry to enjoy. Only thing is they suggest to only polish pieces 3 times writhing the life of the piece, the more that gets done, the more gold is taken off the surface layer and become less precise looking (the edges will be more rounded and the screw motifs will be shallower) 

Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## SilverBen

tygerlyn said:


> Advice please. I'm debating on purchasing a Love bracelet from Portero. I'm nervous because it would be final sale although I was told if I found out from Cartier that it was not authentic, I could return it. My understanding is Carter does not authenticate. Is there a way to get the bracelet authenticated? Alternatively maybe I should just bite the bullet and go with one directly from Cartier. What would you do?




But if you aren't saving a significant amount of money, I would just go through Cartier to be safe, that's what I did and I haven't thought about the price one time since purchasing, so worth every penny


----------



## tygerlyn

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> But if you aren't saving a significant amount of money, I would just go through Cartier to be safe, that's what I did and I haven't thought about the price one time since purchasing, so worth every penny


Thanks ALMcR3ynolds. I would be saving over $1k which to me is a significant amount. However I'm not sure about the hassle of getting the bracelet authenticated since I don't live near a Cartier. I'd have to travel to another state. Other than polishing, are there other services I could have them do? The bracelet is coming in pretty pristine condition so hoping I could have Cartier perform another less time consuming service.


----------



## SilverBen

tygerlyn said:


> Thanks ALMcR3ynolds. I would be saving over $1k which to me is a significant amount. However I'm not sure about the hassle of getting the bracelet authenticated since I don't live near a Cartier. I'd have to travel to another state. Other than polishing, are there other services I could have them do? The bracelet is coming in pretty pristine condition so hoping I could have Cartier perform another less time consuming service.




I can't think of any other service that would be done on a love bracelet. Also if you live out of state you could purchase the bracelet in store and have it shipped to your home. You won't have to pay tax if there is not a Cartier boutique in the state you live/pay taxes in. I've had a piece from them sent to my house in Tennessee and it saved me around $500 dollars. 

If you have been sized before and know that the one from the site you are shopping on is going to fit you how you want, then you could just go for it. I believe that they have pretty good reputation as far as that goes. Have you looked up reviews in the website? And maybe another jeweler could test it to see if it is real 18k gold. Do you have any pics? You can post and people will tell their thoughts on it


----------



## Vvicky

tygerlyn said:


> Thanks ALMcR3ynolds. I would be saving over $1k which to me is a significant amount. However I'm not sure about the hassle of getting the bracelet authenticated since I don't live near a Cartier. I'd have to travel to another state. Other than polishing, are there other services I could have them do? The bracelet is coming in pretty pristine condition so hoping I could have Cartier perform another less time consuming service.




You could ask for engraving, if not authentic Cartier won't do it.


----------



## nan2595

hi guys!! I have a yellow gold love right now....
i want to get a second cartier piece -

does anyone wear a yellow gold and white gold love together?
or wear a yellow gold love and a yellow gold juste un clou together?

please send pics and recoomendations on which one i should get!!!! 

Yellow gold juste un clou or white gold love????


----------



## LVoeletters

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need help deciding which bracelet to add to stack with my rg love.  Tried on wg love and rg JUC yesterday.  Please let me know what you think.  TIA (By the way,  I'm in my early 30s and have a very casual style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272048
> View attachment 3272049
> View attachment 3272050




Juc


----------



## gators

nan2595 said:


> hi guys!! I have a yellow gold love right now....
> i want to get a second cartier piece -
> 
> does anyone wear a yellow gold and white gold love together?
> or wear a yellow gold love and a yellow gold juste un clou together?
> 
> please send pics and recoomendations on which one i should get!!!!
> 
> Yellow gold juste un clou or white gold love????



I love the yg and wg loves together.  That is what I want to get.  The sa at Cartier I've been working wears a wg/yg combo and it looks great!  But then again, the juc also looks great!  You can't go wrong with either one, imo.


----------



## cartier_love

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need help deciding which bracelet to add to stack with my rg love.  Tried on wg love and rg JUC yesterday.  Please let me know what you think.  TIA (By the way,  I'm in my early 30s and have a very casual style)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272048
> View attachment 3272049
> View attachment 3272050


 
I love the look of the 2 loves!


----------



## Caz71

cartier_love said:


> I love the look of the 2 loves!


+1

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## perleegirl

nan2595 said:


> hi guys!! I have a yellow gold love right now....
> 
> i want to get a second cartier piece -
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone wear a yellow gold and white gold love together?
> 
> or wear a yellow gold love and a yellow gold juste un clou together?
> 
> 
> 
> please send pics and recoomendations on which one i should get!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow gold juste un clou or white gold love????




I have W/G 4 dia LOVE, and one day I'll add a second LOVE, or JUC in Y/G. Everyone always wants to put R/G with W/G, but I prefer to mix with classic Y/G.[emoji4]


----------



## Luxelifemomma

nan2595 said:


> hi guys!! I have a yellow gold love right now....
> I want to get a second cartier piece -
> 
> does anyone wear a yellow gold and white gold love together?
> Or wear a yellow gold love and a yellow gold juste un clou together?
> 
> Please send pics and recoomendations on which one i should get!!!!
> 
> yellow gold juste un clou or white gold love????



yg juc!!


----------



## RueHermes

white gold love


----------



## luvmy3girls

nan2595 said:


> hi guys!! I have a yellow gold love right now....
> 
> i want to get a second cartier piece -
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone wear a yellow gold and white gold love together?
> 
> or wear a yellow gold love and a yellow gold juste un clou together?
> 
> 
> 
> please send pics and recoomendations on which one i should get!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow gold juste un clou or white gold love????




WG Love


----------



## Lots love

Today's look love my I patina look they are so loved


----------



## anna113377

AdAstraPrAspera said:


> Hi, Anna113377! Thank you so much for your input. That's disappointing news but I knew the 19% was too good to be true. I wonder if I can purchase a bracelet duty-free at the Cartier at the CDG airport to avoid all the hassle. Thanks again!!!


Hi AdAstraPrAspera!

No worries at all   I'm not sure about the airport but please let me know if CDG airport will exempt the full tax amount!  That would be very handy to know.

Have a great trip and can't wait to see what you end up purchasing.



Anna x o


----------



## FairGrape

Lots love said:


> Today's look love my I patina look they are so loved


And they look gorgeous  .The rose gold still looks rose in color! You make be inspiring me to get another in rose gold  . Lol, I need to stop visiting this forum


----------



## Lots love

FairGrape said:


> And they look gorgeous  .The rose gold still looks rose in color! You make be inspiring me to get another in rose gold  . Lol, I need to stop visiting this forum



I totally agree with you fairgrape me too ) but I love too look at people collection different styles people have


----------



## youssefm

Does anyone know the price of the yellow gold bangle at JFK terminal 1??


----------



## baghagg

youssefm said:


> Does anyone know the price of the yellow gold bangle at JFK terminal 1??



Great question,  actually I wonder what they all cost at jfk..


----------



## Morrison7552

Does anyone know if you have to have an international flight ticket outside the US to get the bracelet duty free?


----------



## youssefm

Morrison7552 said:


> Does anyone know if you have to have an international flight ticket outside the US to get the bracelet duty free?



Yes, you need to be traveling outside the US to get it duty free (and it's after security anyway).



baghagg said:


> Great question,  actually I wonder what they all cost at jfk..



I emailed the boutique at JFK and I got a quick reply, but I was told to inquire closer to my travel date regarding availability, and they completely brushed over my price inquiry lol. That could be a corporate thing though where they won't email prices? All she said is that there are additional savings if I purchase through the boutique.. whatever that means!


----------



## Manon07

youssefm said:


> Yes, you need to be traveling outside the US to get it duty free (and it's after security anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed the boutique at JFK and I got a quick reply, but I was told to inquire closer to my travel date regarding availability, and they completely brushed over my price inquiry lol. That could be a corporate thing though where they won't email prices? All she said is that there are additional savings if I purchase through the boutique.. whatever that means!




Its about $5900 as I inquired 2wks ago while traveling out of JFK.


----------



## Morrison7552

That's such a good savings [emoji15]


----------



## aloveforbags

Jfk in NY?


----------



## DrMom12

My daily look. 
My love is nearly 15 years old and still gorgeous! I just had it polished for the first time last Christmas and it looks brand new!!


----------



## Morrison7552

DrMom12--- wow it's very pretty, have you worn it every day for the past 15 years?


----------



## DrMom12

Morrison7552 said:


> DrMom12--- wow it's very pretty, have you worn it every day for the past 15 years?



Aww thank you! and almost. I probably take it off more than I should though. There was also actually a period when I didn't wear it for nearly TWO YEARS because I had gained some weight!  At this point in time, I usually keep it on for a few months, take it off for a while, and then put it right back on!


----------



## youssefm

aloveforbags said:


> Jfk in NY?


Yupp!


----------



## Lots love

DrMom12 said:


> My daily look.
> My love is nearly 15 years old and still gorgeous! I just had it polished for the first time last Christmas and it looks brand new!!



Look amazing for its age thank u for sharing your pictures


----------



## Lots love

Love my cartier pieces love mixing colors


----------



## Lots love

Love to stack bracelets


----------



## DrMom12

Lots love said:


> Look amazing for its age thank u for sharing your pictures



Thank you! and thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Minkas

Lots love said:


> Love my cartier pieces love mixing colors


May I ask how old your bracelet is? Also, are you ever worried that by stacking the bracelets they may scratch each other? They look great together btw!


----------



## Lots love

Minkas said:


> May I ask how old your bracelet is? Also, are you ever worried that by stacking the bracelets they may scratch each other? They look great together btw!



Thank you so much my loves rose gold 2 /1/2yrs yellow 1/12 years old and my juc rose gold 1/1/2 years old no I'm not afraid of stacking them I love to add things to make them pop some minkas


----------



## Barillerie

Lots love said:


> Love to stack bracelets




Absolutely gorgeous stack! [emoji7] If I may ask, what's the white gold bracelet?


----------



## Bag2gal

I think u should get the white gold love. It looks beautiful and maybe one day you will add a third


----------



## Bag2gal

Lots love said:


> Love to stack bracelets



Sorry I forgot to hit quote - again I think u should get the white gold love


----------



## Lots love

It's sterling silver miansai  bangle I wish it came white gold thank u so much for asking don't mind asking 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MISSJESSLS

Alright Ladies and gents I need some advice!!! 

I will be purchasing an authenticated aldo cipullo charles revson love bracelet from the 70's. That is more in my price range now than the regular love is right now.
It is a little beat up since its older and the electroplating has chipped in some places. It is in a gold electroplate, but... I'm more of a white gold and silver girl. I am thinking about having the gold electroplating removed and having it plated over in rhodium instead. Thoughts?? Is that too crazy or weird??


----------



## Lots love

I love sterling silver more but maybe I'll reconsider )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

MISSJESSLS said:


> Alright Ladies and gents I need some advice!!!
> 
> I will be purchasing an authenticated aldo cipullo charles revson love bracelet from the 70's. That is more in my price range now than the regular love is right now.
> It is a little beat up since its older and the electroplating has chipped in some places. It is in a gold electroplate, but... I'm more of a white gold and silver girl. I am thinking about having the gold electroplating removed and having it plated over in rhodium instead. Thoughts?? Is that too crazy or weird??



If you can find someone willing to do it I think it's a great idea,  and congratulations on finding such a unique,  original piece!


----------



## Barillerie

Lots love said:


> It's sterling silver miansai  bangle I wish it came white gold thank u so much for asking don't mind asking
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks! It's a beautiful piece and goes very well with your Love and Clou!


----------



## MISSJESSLS

baghagg said:


> If you can find someone willing to do it I think it's a great idea,  and congratulations on finding such a unique,  original piece!



I was lucky that on older friend of the family is a jeweler and he tracked one down for me. Original box and all. 

Only thing I'm concerned about is  that the plating color will throw people for a loop lol


----------



## Makenna

Do any of you ladies or gents scuba dive or swim with your love bracelet?  My DH said since the bracelet is 18K gold it should be fine but I am worried.  TIA


----------



## schatje

Makenna said:


> Do any of you ladies or gents scuba dive or swim with your love bracelet?  My DH said since the bracelet is 18K gold it should be fine but I am worried.  TIA



I have dived with it on and I still do, the only concerning factor is the salt water, the pressure didn't do anything to my bracelet.  enjoy


----------



## Makenna

schatje said:


> I have dived with it on and I still do, the only concerning factor is the salt water, the pressure didn't do anything to my bracelet.  enjoy



Thank you so much for getting back to me.  Salt water is what worries me too although someone told me salt water is not as bad as pool water since that's heavily chlorinated.


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much for nice complement 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Should be fine just clean it after


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Would you guys get rid of a cuff and get another bangle. 
This is my dilemma....I have a YG cuff and bangle. I don't wear the cuff everyday like I used to, I am now thinking of getting a bangle WG with diamonds. I don't think I would wear all three to be honest. I feel odd about it since I intended to give the cuff to my daughter when she gets older. But she is only 2. Hehe! Should I give up the cuff?


----------



## Morrison7552

The diamond bangle is a beautiful piece! It is more classic and will always hold its value, if you're in a position to do so, I would say get it!!! I am sure your daughter would prefer to have that one too!


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Would you guys get rid of a cuff and get another bangle.
> This is my dilemma....I have a YG cuff and bangle. I don't wear the cuff everyday like I used to, I am now thinking of getting a bangle WG with diamonds. I don't think I would wear all three to be honest. I feel odd about it since I intended to give the cuff to my daughter when she gets older. But she is only 2. Hehe! Should I give up the cuff?


On my wish list too. Get it if u can Nikki!!

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Esther0001

rivky86 said:


> Hi! was wondering if you all could help me in trying to authenticate this cartier love bracelet. thnk you!


on my wishlist^^


----------



## Bag2gal

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Would you guys get rid of a cuff and get another bangle.
> This is my dilemma....I have a YG cuff and bangle. I don't wear the cuff everyday like I used to, I am now thinking of getting a bangle WG with diamonds. I don't think I would wear all three to be honest. I feel odd about it since I intended to give the cuff to my daughter when she gets older. But she is only 2. Hehe! Should I give up the cuff?


If you can, I would keep the cuff to give to your daughter - it's like an investment cuz by the time she's 20years old the price will have gone up a gazillion times.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> On my wish list too. Get it if u can Nikki!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



I am hoping to get it soon. But who knows. 



Bag2gal said:


> If you can, I would keep the cuff to give to your daughter - it's like an investment cuz by the time she's 20years old the price will have gone up a gazillion times.



That is what I was thinking too. I originally bought it to give to her, but all my jewelry is going to her (only girl). So I don't know, sort of conflicted.


----------



## Caz71

Bag2gal said:


> If you can, I would keep the cuff to give to your daughter - it's like an investment cuz by the time she's 20years old the price will have gone up a gazillion times.


Omg it will cost same as a house by then bah!!

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## JOJA

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Would you guys get rid of a cuff and get another bangle.
> This is my dilemma....I have a YG cuff and bangle. I don't wear the cuff everyday like I used to, I am now thinking of getting a bangle WG with diamonds. I don't think I would wear all three to be honest. I feel odd about it since I intended to give the cuff to my daughter when she gets older. But she is only 2. Hehe! Should I give up the cuff?



I am having the same issue.  I don't wear my cuff the way I thought I would.  Maybe it's because it's winter and it kinda gets lost under my sweaters but I haven't worn it at all in the past few months.  Even in the summer I don't wear it daily.  I don't have kids so I am actually thinking about selling it.  I'm not sure I can go through with selling it but it has crossed my mind lately.  
Now, my bracelet ~ that will be going to the grave with me.  It has literally become a part of me.

ETA ~ I wouldn't purchase another bracelet, I'm happy with one.   I would probably take the money I get from the cuff and buy something from my never ending wish list.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

JOJA said:


> I am having the same issue.  I don't wear my cuff the way I thought I would.  Maybe it's because it's winter and it kinda gets lost under my sweaters but I haven't worn it at all in the past few months.  Even in the summer I don't wear it daily.  I don't have kids so I am actually thinking about selling it.  I'm not sure I can go through with selling it but it has crossed my mind lately.
> Now, my bracelet ~ that will be going to the grave with me.  It has literally become a part of me.
> 
> ETA ~ I wouldn't purchase another bracelet, I'm happy with one.   I would probably take the money I get from the cuff and buy something from my never ending wish list.



I feel completely the same. I never ever take off my full bangle. I just check the screws every so often and I really haven't had to do that much.  I just saw some really pretty right hand rings I want from Anna Sheffield. It never ends.


----------



## JOJA

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I feel completely the same. I never ever take off my full bangle. I just check the screws every so often and I really haven't had to do that much.  I just saw some really pretty right hand rings I want from Anna Sheffield. It never ends.



Of course when I got the cuff I NEEDED it, like lost sleep until I got it.  Now I'm contemplating selling it.  Amazing.  I can't wait to see the look on my husband's face when he hears my thoughts


----------



## Morrison7552

JOJA-- so you prefer the full cartier love bangle over the love cuff? If so, why? I would love to know  thank you in advance!


----------



## Bother Free

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Would you guys get rid of a cuff and get another bangle.
> This is my dilemma....I have a YG cuff and bangle. I don't wear the cuff everyday like I used to, I am now thinking of getting a bangle WG with diamonds. I don't think I would wear all three to be honest. I feel odd about it since I intended to give the cuff to my daughter when she gets older. But she is only 2. Hehe! Should I give up the cuff?


Bangle all the way 
I love my WG 4 diamonds Love bracelet 
YG and WG would look so pretty


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bother Free said:


> Bangle all the way
> I love my WG 4 diamonds Love bracelet
> YG and WG would look so pretty



Yeah, and I figure she is getting upgraded.  Because little one will get the bangle now.


----------



## JOJA

Morrison7552 said:


> JOJA-- so you prefer the full cartier love bangle over the love cuff? If so, why? I would love to know  thank you in advance!



Yes, I definitely prefer the full bangle over the cuff.  I originally purchased the cuff before the bracelet and after a week with it realized I would prefer the bangle so I did an exchange.  A year later I went back to purchase the cuff because I really wanted both.  Now after having both for a few years I don't find myself loving the cuff like I do my bangle.  I very rarely wear both together, although I actually love the look of both together so that doesn't make sense.  
My bangle has basically become part of me.  I don't remember what it feels like to not have it on.  The last time I had to take it off I woke up in the middle of the night in a panic grabbing for it.  
I don't know if I can bring myself to sell my cuff but there is definitely a part of me that regrets purchasing (don't tell my husband that, he'll divorce me )
Hope this helps.

I wanted to add ~ for me the bracelet fits me better.  I think one is more oval and the other round, I can't remember which is which but for my wrist the bangle fits better.  I know other people have said the opposite.  So maybe that is another reason I like the bangle more ~ it's more comfortable.


----------



## Morrison7552

Thank you darling this is very useful information. I can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## conex

Hi please forgive me ladies for posting. This is my 1st time and my 1st hour here in ourse forum. Where can i ask for your help to please help me authenticate this ? Ebay item no. 231847057579 seller brand_jfa from Japan. Thank you very much in advance


----------



## gators

So I,took the plunge and purchased the 4 diamond yg today.  I just love it!  it will take some adjustment to wearing it 24/7, but after spending this amount of money, I'm never taking it off .   Here's a quick pic.  I can already tell this will be an addiction. The trinity ring is next


----------



## Morrison7552

Gators--- congrats I love it!!!!


----------



## Caz71

gators said:


> So I,took the plunge and purchased the 4 diamond yg today.  I just love it!  it will take some adjustment to wearing it 24/7, but after spending this amount of money, I'm never taking it off .   Here's a quick pic.  I can already tell this will be an addiction. The trinity ring is next


Its gorgeous!  Really want this but hubby would look at me like ive got 2 heads. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Minkas

gators said:


> So I,took the plunge and purchased the 4 diamond yg today.  I just love it!  it will take some adjustment to wearing it 24/7, but after spending this amount of money, I'm never taking it off .   Here's a quick pic.  I can already tell this will be an addiction. The trinity ring is next


Congrats! It looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## lanasyogamama

gators said:


> So I,took the plunge and purchased the 4 diamond yg today.  I just love it!  it will take some adjustment to wearing it 24/7, but after spending this amount of money, I'm never taking it off .   Here's a quick pic.  I can already tell this will be an addiction. The trinity ring is next


I love it on you, congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hello Love Owners!
I'm about to take the plunge and buy a YG, 4 diamond love bracelet that I've wanted for years.  However, after poking around the forum, I think I might back out because of so may horror stories I've read about the screw system.  Many of the posts are from 2012-2014, so I'm hoping the problem has been addressed by Cartier?  Can any recent owners tell me when you bought your bracelet and what your experience has been?  Did you ask the SA about the new screw problem?  If so, any answers from them/Cartier?  I'm really considering pulling the plug on this, so thank you for any help you can offer.  

Some say they (and even Cartier) put loctite on the screws as a solution.  I have a huge problem with this&#8230;.spending $10k on a bracelet you want me to glue?  That's just wrong and and unacceptable.


----------



## gagabag

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hello Love Owners!
> I'm about to take the plunge and buy a YG, 4 diamond love bracelet that I've wanted for years.  However, after poking around the forum, I think I might back out because of so may horror stories I've read about the screw system.  Many of the posts are from 2012-2014, so I'm hoping the problem has been addressed by Cartier?  Can any recent owners tell me when you bought your bracelet and what your experience has been?  Did you ask the SA about the new screw problem?  If so, any answers from them/Cartier?  I'm really considering pulling the plug on this, so thank you for any help you can offer.
> 
> Some say they (and even Cartier) put loctite on the screws as a solution.  I have a huge problem with this.spending $10k on a bracelet you want me to glue?  That's just wrong and and unacceptable.




Got 3. 2 from 2014, 1 from 2015.
I hardly wear all 3 at the same time, occasionally 2, but always 1 everyday.
No probs with screws.
I just check them when I remembered.
I probably only had to re-tighten it once while already worn. No biggy!
No loctite needed on mine as well.
If you love it, get it! Life is short. No sense worrying about what might (not) happen. That's what insurance is for. Good luck!


----------



## keevs1995

gagabag said:


> Got 3. 2 from 2014, 1 from 2015.
> I hardly wear all 3 at the same time, occasionally 2, but always 1 everyday.
> No probs with screws.
> I just check them when I remembered.
> I probably only had to re-tighten it once while already worn. No biggy!
> No loctite needed on mine as well.
> If you love it, get it! Life is short. No sense worrying about what might (not) happen. That's what insurance is for. Good luck!





I agree! Have not had any problems with mine. I wear a stack of 3 almost every day- 2 Loves and  a JUC. My Loves are from 2014 and 2015.


----------



## Leo the Lion

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have had them a few years and the scratches are barely noticeable. I do have more on the underside, but still shiny. I am not certain how the really deep scratches happen?
> I will attach pics.


 Hi, I m on the fence on which one to purchase. Do you prefer the cuff or the bangle? Which one did you get first? Thank you!!!


----------



## Morrison7552

Leo the lion--- Personally, I would say the full bangle. I really didn't like the marks the cuff left on me... And I think the full bracelet rests on my wrist better. I think you'll get more use out of the full bangle as you cannot remove it all the time. Just my thoughts


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Hi, I m on the fence on which one to purchase. Do you prefer the cuff or the bangle? Which one did you get first? Thank you!!!



I definitely prefer the full bangle. I got it first. I got the cuff second. I am thinking about getting rid of cuff and buying another bangle. Definitely go bangle first.


----------



## keevs1995

Leo the Lion said:


> Hi, I m on the fence on which one to purchase. Do you prefer the cuff or the bangle? Which one did you get first? Thank you!!!





+1 for the full bracelet. Debated on getting the cuff but glad that I got the bracelet instead.


----------



## Qpj001

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I definitely prefer the full bangle. I got it first. I got the cuff second. I am thinking about getting rid of cuff and buying another bangle. Definitely go bangle first.


They look super nice on you! Are they the same size? I have two size 17 love bangles and bought the same size cuff. I think size 17 cuff is kinda small and thinking to exchange for a size 18 cuff.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mine are both the same size. They are both size 26. The cuff fits closer to the wrist though.


----------



## Qpj001

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Mine are both the same size. They are both size 26. The cuff fits closer to the wrist though.


Thanks for your reply. Does the bangle tend to cover the cuff  since the cuff is smaller than the bangles Mine sometimes do.


----------



## Leo the Lion

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I definitely prefer the full bangle. I got it first. I got the cuff second. I am thinking about getting rid of cuff and buying another bangle. Definitely go bangle first.


Thanks so much Doll! I was so on getting the cuff so I'd be able to take it off and now I am thinking the bangle since it is the first design and so classic! Thanks for your help &#9829;


----------



## Leo the Lion

keevs1995 said:


> +1 for the full bracelet. Debated on getting the cuff but glad that I got the bracelet instead.


Aww, thanks so much! The bracelet is in my heart. I was so worried I'd scratch it but I think I will get sweat athletic wrist pads for gardening lol!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Morrison7552 said:


> Leo the lion--- Personally, I would say the full bangle. I really didn't like the marks the cuff left on me... And I think the full bracelet rests on my wrist better. I think you'll get more use out of the full bangle as you cannot remove it all the time. Just my thoughts


Great to know!!! Thank you for your response. Ok, now to convince hubby


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Qpj001 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Does the bangle tend to cover the cuff  since the cuff is smaller than the bangles Mine sometimes do.



I meant to say 16. Haha! The bracelet does slide over the cuff sometimes. So that is a downfall definitely.


----------



## Qpj001

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I meant to say 16. Haha! The bracelet does slide over the cuff sometimes. So that is a downfall definitely.


Thanks a lot, Nicole! I know you meant 16. I can tell from your pics ...I will email my SA to see if she could order me a size 18.


----------



## sjunky13

I was in Cartier this weekend, so far the thin loves are not on the spring /summer list. Hoping they hit for fall! I have an appointment with my store, if there is additional info, I will update! 


So far no JUC ring in yellow gold and diamonds and not in the works


----------



## Qpj001

sjunky13 said:


> I was in Cartier this weekend, so far the thin loves are not on the spring /summer list. Hoping they hit for fall! I have an appointment with my store, if there is additional info, I will update!
> 
> 
> So far no JUC ring in yellow gold and diamonds and not in the works


Thanks for the updat! Did they tell you how much it might be?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Do you guys like 2 YG Loves together or 1 YG and 1 RG ? All with no diamonds 
Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## nastasja

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you guys like 2 YG Loves together or 1 YG and 1 RG ? All with no diamonds
> Thanks [emoji4]




My vote goes to YG & RG. I like how they are similar, and compliment each other, without being exact.


----------



## sjunky13

Qpj001 said:


> Thanks for the updat! Did they tell you how much it might be?



Hi, no prices yet as they are not in the system.

I imagine 4k range. VCA did thin bangles to stack and their large bangle is the same price as the love bangle.


----------



## luxebaglover

Does anyone have any pic of the new thin love bangles? Would love to see them!


----------



## Qpj001

luxebaglover said:


> Does anyone have any pic of the new thin love bangles? Would love to see them!


Please see sjunky13's post. It is not on the MKT yet.   we are all waiting for them


----------



## Qpj001

sjunky13 said:


> Hi, no prices yet as they are not in the system.
> 
> I imagine 4k range. VCA did thin bangles to stack and their large bangle is the same price as the love bangle.


Thanks! The Love Cuff is $4500 now(YG).. Let's wait and see


----------



## Zucnarf

luxebaglover said:


> Does anyone have any pic of the new thin love bangles? Would love to see them!




I saw it maybe on instagram but can't find it


----------



## Minkas

Zucnarf said:


> I saw it maybe on instagram but can't find it


I though I saw some thin loves on instagram too, but I wan't sure if they were authentic. If they aren't on the market yet I guess they are fake.


----------



## Qpj001

Love lovers, please don't use the polish cloth on your white gold Love. My SA just email me that it only cab be used on YG and RG loves. She did not say why, I will ask her then let you know.


----------



## pr3980

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I meant to say 16. Haha! The bracelet does slide over the cuff sometimes. So that is a downfall definitely.



NIKKI, what size is your wrist ? i like the way your loves sit in your wrist and how far they go. TY


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pr3980 said:


> NIKKI, what size is your wrist ? i like the way your loves sit in your wrist and how far they go. TY



My wrists are 14cm.


----------



## ldldb

Sfrank said:


> Question for you all- I just purchased my first cartier piece - a YG love bracelet. But I started feeling buyers remorse almost immediately.. One of the reasons is I'm worried that it will fall out of style in a few years. I think part of this fear stems from how the Kardashians made the bracelet so famous and how there are tons of copies flooding the market...(think Louis Vuitton circa 2000s)... What do you all think?
> 
> Does the fact that the Kardashians wear them bother anyone else?
> 
> Thanks!



The Love bracelets were in vogue way before the Kardashians and they will remain so well after the Kardashians' 15 minutes of fame expire. I certainly do not associate my Cartier treasures with the K clan. Enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## Morrison7552

Kourtney Kardashian had the love bracelet before they were famous in 2006--- but obviously after they became more rich they continued buying lots of Cartier-- what's annoying is Kylie Jenner wearing them and she's a teenager. But nevertheless it's a classic beautiful piece that is not  easily obtainable.


----------



## keevs1995

Sfrank said:


> Question for you all- I just purchased my first cartier piece - a YG love bracelet. But I started feeling buyers remorse almost immediately.. One of the reasons is I'm worried that it will fall out of style in a few years. I think part of this fear stems from how the Kardashians made the bracelet so famous and how there are tons of copies flooding the market...(think Louis Vuitton circa 2000s)... What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> Does the fact that the Kardashians wear them bother anyone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




The Cartier Love bracelet is a classic piece and in my opinion was already well known prior to the Kardashians. I got my first Love in the early 90's when I was in HS.


----------



## Lots love

I agree with you keevs1995 you have the original one so lucky .I love cartier so classy .never go wrong with one :* 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cartier_love

keevs1995 said:


> the cartier love bracelet is a classic piece and in my opinion was already well known prior to the kardashians. I got my first love in the early 90's when i was in hs.


 
+1


----------



## Minkas

Sfrank said:


> Question for you all- I just purchased my first cartier piece - a YG love bracelet. But I started feeling buyers remorse almost immediately.. One of the reasons is I'm worried that it will fall out of style in a few years. I think part of this fear stems from how the Kardashians made the bracelet so famous and how there are tons of copies flooding the market...(think Louis Vuitton circa 2000s)... What do you all think?
> 
> Does the fact that the Kardashians wear them bother anyone else?
> 
> Thanks!


I think the Kardashians will fall out of style long before the the Love bracelet design will. I do think it's annoying how Kylie has so many stacked, and is so young, but what can you do.


What should really matter is whether it suits your personal aesthetic, not what others think, or who wears them.


----------



## Morrison7552

Minkas-- I totally agree. (:


----------



## Morrison7552

Sfrank--- no because the person could have returned the item within the time frame if they were unhappy with it.


----------



## gators

Sfrank said:


> Morrison7552- Cartier has a "no-return" policy



The boutiques have a 30 day return policy.  You can return and exchange or get merchandise credit.


----------



## gagabag

gators said:


> The boutiques have a 30 day return policy.  You can return and exchange or get merchandise credit.




I think not all boutiques have that policy. When I bought mine at Melbourne in 2014, I was also informed of the no return policy.


----------



## gators

gagabag said:


> I think not all boutiques have that policy. When I bought mine at Melbourne in 2014, I was also informed of the no return policy.



Maybe it's just the US boutiques.  I just bought my love last week and she said I had 30 days to exchange.  You can't get your money back though.  It's either an exchange or merchandise,credit.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

My friend ( dentist's daughter) got one in 1980 when she was 15, I admired it and I bought my own 35 years later on impulse after some dreadful events in my life and I still love the design. It's a stayer indeed! I can't imagine it isn't it will be out of fashion again and float high again when I'm a granny[emoji14]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Minkas said:


> I think the Kardashians will fall out of style long before the the Love bracelet design will. I do think it's annoying how Kylie has so many stacked, and is so young, but what can you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should really matter is whether it suits your personal aesthetic, not what others think, or who wears them.




Quote above sorry !


----------



## Caz71

Ill say it again. I reckon the kard-jennera get freebies to advertise the loves... 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## avcbob

Are there any updates to the note about not using a polishing cloth on white gold?


----------



## Lots love

I love love cartier [emoji8] I'm so lucky to have three beautiful piece[emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Gwinkwink

Qpj001 said:


> Love lovers, please don't use the polish cloth on your white gold Love. My SA just email me that it only cab be used on YG and RG loves. She did not say why, I will ask her then let you know.




Oh dear, I have been using polishing cloth on my white gold. Please update here. I have to admit that white gold is much much harder to polish. My pink gold and yellow gold shine like new after polishing but the white gold takes a lot more effort ! After polishing i need to buff off more throughly, else the white gold will look so dull and grayish. I will not polish my white gold anymore. Can I confirm that plain white gold love bracelet has no rhodium plating?


----------



## Scandibabe

Just wanted to share: my first Cartier love bangle, rose gold. I've wanted this piece for 2 years and was forward and backward the thought of getting it. I regret that I didn't buy it for 2 years ago when the price was lower and the currency exchange rates were more favourable for me (I am from Norway). Recommend to all, if still hesitating, go and get it!!
Anyway, here I am with my size 17 RG love bracelet.


----------



## gagabag

Scandibabe said:


> Just wanted to share: my first Cartier love bangle, rose gold. I've wanted this piece for 2 years and was forward and backward the thought of getting it. I regret that I didn't buy it for 2 years ago when the price was lower and the currency exchange rates were more favourable for me (I am from Norway). Recommend to all, if still hesitating, go and get it!!
> Anyway, here I am with my size 17 RG love bracelet.
> View attachment 3300455
> View attachment 3300456
> View attachment 3300457




Looks great! Enjoy!


----------



## Lots love

Scandibabe congratulations I picked the same one first rose gold looks amazing on u thank u for sharing where it good health .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CATEYES

Scandibabe said:


> Just wanted to share: my first Cartier love bangle, rose gold. I've wanted this piece for 2 years and was forward and backward the thought of getting it. I regret that I didn't buy it for 2 years ago when the price was lower and the currency exchange rates were more favourable for me (I am from Norway). Recommend to all, if still hesitating, go and get it!!
> Anyway, here I am with my size 17 RG love bracelet.
> View attachment 3300455
> View attachment 3300456
> View attachment 3300457



Love the bangle Scandibabe! You're convincing me to go purchase with your convincing words! It's lovely on you and enjoy! &#128522;


----------



## Minkas

Scandibabe said:


> Just wanted to share: my first Cartier love bangle, rose gold. I've wanted this piece for 2 years and was forward and backward the thought of getting it. I regret that I didn't buy it for 2 years ago when the price was lower and the currency exchange rates were more favourable for me (I am from Norway). Recommend to all, if still hesitating, go and get it!!
> Anyway, here I am with my size 17 RG love bracelet.
> View attachment 3300455
> View attachment 3300456
> View attachment 3300457


Gorgeous!

I also just bought the Rose Gold & cannot get enough of it. It really is a beautiful colour and style.


----------



## Scandibabe

gagabag said:


> Looks great! Enjoy!







Lots love said:


> Scandibabe congratulations I picked the same one first rose gold looks amazing on u thank u for sharing where it good health .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app







CATEYES said:


> Love the bangle Scandibabe! You're convincing me to go purchase with your convincing words! It's lovely on you and enjoy! [emoji4]







Minkas said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I also just bought the Rose Gold & cannot get enough of it. It really is a beautiful colour and style.




Thank you ladies, you all are so sweet [emoji3]


----------



## Temptress

Scandibabe said:


> Just wanted to share: my first Cartier love bangle, rose gold. I've wanted this piece for 2 years and was forward and backward the thought of getting it. I regret that I didn't buy it for 2 years ago when the price was lower and the currency exchange rates were more favourable for me (I am from Norway). Recommend to all, if still hesitating, go and get it!!
> Anyway, here I am with my size 17 RG love bracelet.
> View attachment 3300455
> View attachment 3300456
> View attachment 3300457



Congrats Scandibabe! Won't go wrong with the rose gold. I think it's so classy and you look great with it!

Here's mine. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Scandibabe

Temptress said:


> Congrats Scandibabe! Won't go wrong with the rose gold. I think it's so classy and you look great with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine. Thanks for letting me share!




Thank you! And wow, yours Cartier is gorgeous and I love the Hermes collection[emoji3]


----------



## Gwinkwink

Just wish to share my newly added JUC in pink gold to my collection. [emoji4] 
Is this too much for daily wear? [emoji28]


----------



## Bother Free

Gwinkwink said:


> Just wish to share my newly added JUC in pink gold to my collection. [emoji4]
> Is this too much for daily wear? [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300875


Nope. Not at all. Everything looks perfect in the picture 
I wear 3 Love bracelets with diamonds on my right wrist and I'm contemplating about adding a diamond JUC in YG.


----------



## gagabag

Gwinkwink said:


> Just wish to share my newly added JUC in pink gold to my collection. [emoji4]
> Is this too much for daily wear? [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300875




Looks great stacked together!

Me, I can't stand the clicking noise that's why I don't stack more than 2 most of the time. It stems out from my annoying brother teasing me that I'm like a cat with a bell! [emoji23]


----------



## Gwinkwink

gagabag said:


> Looks great stacked together!
> 
> Me, I can't stand the clicking noise that's why I don't stack more than 2 most of the time. It stems out from my annoying brother teasing me that I'm like a cat with a bell! [emoji23]




lol! I agree that the stack is very noisy. Especially after I added the JUC. I am making so much noise when I movearound and its especially loud at night . Trying my best not to wake my baby up from his sleep.[emoji28]


----------



## smile4me6

Hi everybody.....Newbie here. I am usually in the Hermes or Chanel threads.  I have come to love these Love bracelets.  Just have a question for you guys and gals.  Where can I purchase an authentic 18k gold Love bracelet that is preloved?


----------



## Lots love

my latest stack [emoji8] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shoeloverMD

Hi everyone! First time in this thread and I don't know if this is the right place to ask or not. But I was wondering if any of you know the price of the yellow gold Love in Qatar or Oman? I'll be traveling soon and wanted to know if it would be better to buy there or back in the US. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love this bunch &#9829;


----------



## Qpj001

Gwinkwink said:


> Oh dear, I have been using polishing cloth on my white gold. Please update here. I have to admit that white gold is much much harder to polish. My pink gold and yellow gold shine like new after polishing but the white gold takes a lot more effort ! After polishing i need to buff off more throughly, else the white gold will look so dull and grayish. I will not polish my white gold anymore. Can I confirm that plain white gold love bracelet has no rhodium plating?


Sorry for the late reply. I was busy and did not visit the forum. there is a rhodium finish on the white gold to make it shiny. the polishing cloth can take off the finish and makes the white gold look dull rather than shiny.  We should only use silk material to clean it. Hope this helps. Enjoy our Loves!


----------



## Qpj001

Qpj001 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I was busy and did not visit the forum. there is a rhodium finish on the white gold to make it shiny. the polishing cloth can take off the finish and makes the white gold look dull rather than shiny.  We should only use silk material to clean it. Hope this helps. Enjoy our Loves!


Forgot to mention, mine is plain WG Love and I was told that it has rhodium finish as well.


----------



## keevs1995

Qpj001 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I was busy and did not visit the forum. there is a rhodium finish on the white gold to make it shiny. the polishing cloth can take off the finish and makes the white gold look dull rather than shiny.  We should only use silk material to clean it. Hope this helps. Enjoy our Loves!




Thanks for tip. Wouldn't this only apply to LOVE bracelets with diamonds? I was informed by multiple SA's that only LOVES with diamonds are rhodium finished.


----------



## Qpj001

keevs1995 said:


> Thanks for tip. Wouldn't this only apply to LOVE bracelets with diamonds? I was informed by multiple SA's that only LOVES with diamonds are rhodium finished.


You are welcome! I bought my WG, YG and RG loves from the same SA. She gave me some polishing clothes and told me they can not be used on all WG loves.


----------



## MrsWashington

Gellingh said:


> My friend ( dentist's daughter) got one in 1980 when she was 15, I admired it and I bought my own 35 years later on impulse after some dreadful events in my life and I still love the design. It's a stayer indeed! I can't imagine it isn't it will be out of fashion again and float high again when I'm a granny[emoji14]



I love this story


----------



## MrsWashington

killerlife said:


> my vote goes to yg & rg. I like how they are similar, and compliment each other, without being exact.



+1


----------



## MrsWashington

Scandibabe said:


> Just wanted to share: my first Cartier love bangle, rose gold. I've wanted this piece for 2 years and was forward and backward the thought of getting it. I regret that I didn't buy it for 2 years ago when the price was lower and the currency exchange rates were more favourable for me (I am from Norway). Recommend to all, if still hesitating, go and get it!!
> Anyway, here I am with my size 17 RG love bracelet.
> View attachment 3300455
> View attachment 3300456
> View attachment 3300457



congratulations! It looks great on you.


----------



## MrsWashington

Morrison7552 said:


> Leo the lion--- Personally, I would say the full bangle. I really didn't like the marks the cuff left on me... And I think the full bracelet rests on my wrist better. I think you'll get more use out of the full bangle as you cannot remove it all the time. Just my thoughts



ITA with this - the bracelet is the best fashion "investment" I have made, as I wear it every day with very few exceptions.



Leo the Lion said:


> Aww, thanks so much! The bracelet is in my  heart. I was so worried I'd scratch it but I think I will get sweat  athletic wrist pads for gardening lol!



I know the feeling, but the bracelet really does keep on looking lovely - the first few scratches stressed me out, but it does get a nice patina after a while.  Unless you're within a couple inches of the bracelet I can't see visible scratches - it still looks shiny and new


----------



## Gwinkwink

Qpj001 said:


> You are welcome! I bought my WG, YG and RG loves from the same SA. She gave me some polishing clothes and told me they can not be used on all WG loves.




Thanks for sharing the info but  I was told by few SAs and members from forum that only WG with diamonds are plated with Rhodium , plain one doesn't.


----------



## Leo the Lion

MrsWashington said:


> ITA with this - the bracelet is the best fashion "investment" I have made, as I wear it every day with very few exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling, but the bracelet really does keep on looking lovely - the first few scratches stressed me out, but it does get a nice patina after a while.  Unless you're within a couple inches of the bracelet I can't see visible scratches - it still looks shiny and new






Thanks so much Sweetie! Your input is very helpful. I am going there this weekend and cannot wait!


----------



## Lots love

[emoji8] my favorite stack 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Qpj001

Gwinkwink said:


> Thanks for sharing the info but  I was told by few SAs and members from forum that only WG with diamonds are plated with Rhodium , plain one doesn't.


just received an email from Cartier corporate office: In response  to your inquiry, the white gold Love bracelets without  diamonds do not have a layer of Rhodium.


----------



## Qpj001

Lots love said:


> [emoji8] my favorite stack
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Love it!!! I love the white gold one too. what is the brand? thanks!


----------



## Lots love

It's sterling silver miansai bangle thank you so much 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Lots love said:


> It's sterling silver miansai bangle thank you so much
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Quick sizing question&#8230;how accurate are the sizing bracelets?  

I've been sized a couple of times and usually decide on an 18 so it's not too tight.  Are the sizers true to size?  I certainly hope the sizers don't run big and the actual Love bracelet winds up fitting tighter.


----------



## keevs1995

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Quick sizing questionhow accurate are the sizing bracelets?
> 
> I've been sized a couple of times and usually decide on an 18 so it's not too tight.  Are the sizers true to size?  I certainly hope the sizers don't run big and the actual Love bracelet winds up fitting tighter.




The sizing bracelet are accurate. If you want to double check, you can also try the actual bracelet on.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

keevs1995 said:


> The sizing bracelet are accurate. If you want to double check, you can also try the actual bracelet on.


Thanks Keevs!

I certainly hope the one I buy wasn't used as a "try-on" piece.  Do they have a few designated display pieces in the case they let you try on?  Maybe because I wasn't ready to buy in the past they never offered me a real try on.


----------



## Gwinkwink

Qpj001 said:


> just received an email from Cartier corporate office: In response  to your inquiry, the white gold Love bracelets without  diamonds do not have a layer of Rhodium.




Thank you so much for sharing! [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Quick sizing questionhow accurate are the sizing bracelets?
> 
> I've been sized a couple of times and usually decide on an 18 so it's not too tight.  Are the sizers true to size?  I certainly hope the sizers don't run big and the actual Love bracelet winds up fitting tighter.


I want up a size take in for swelling in the summer it's snug but not that snug if that makes sense mine size 18 I never used the sizer so I don't know how accurate it is maybe someone else on here could answer your question 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bornfrench

For me the sizer was not accurate. The sizers are slightly different than the actual bracelet. I was sized for a 17 with the sizer and ended up needing a size 18. The 17 bracelet felt so much tighter than the sizer. My Sa ended up putting the actual bracelet on my wrist without screwing it so I could see what size works better for me.
I would highly recommend trying on the actual bracelet.


----------



## keevs1995

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Thanks Keevs!
> 
> I certainly hope the one I buy wasn't used as a "try-on" piece.  Do they have a few designated display pieces in the case they let you try on?  Maybe because I wasn't ready to buy in the past they never offered me a real try on.




Not sure if they have designated bracelets that you can try (doubt that they do). It also depends on what size you are and they have in stock. Making sure the bracelet is in your liking before purchasing it is always a good idea.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hi Everyone! Today was the day.  I bought my YG, 4 diamond Love bracelet today.  However, I need some advice&#8230;..

Let me preface this by saying my SA is amazing and so patient and kind.  The first bracelet that I paid for and was ready to leave with, had a rough spot on the screw head&#8230;almost as if there had been a screw driver mishap.  Without question, the SA took it off of my wrist and immediately got me another one, and redid the paperwork.  The second one she brought out looked perfect and they very carefully screwed it on my wrist.  I thought I saw some sort of scratch but my SA looked at it under the loop and said she didn't see anything.  I figured it was a shadow or a reflection.  The whole way home I could see it.  

I get all the way home and I still see it and it's making me crazy.  As I looked further, I also noticed some nicks/pits on the edge of bracelet around this scratch.  I took a look under a magnifier and sure enough, there was a scratch.  It almost looked as if a machine did it&#8230;like it was poor finish work because it's a series of small dots and it's about an inch long.  And there are 3 distinct knicks right on the edge under the scratch where the top of the bracelet meets the side so it is not smooth all around like the rest of the bracelet.  I can also feel these with my fingernail and can see them with the naked eye.  I immediately called my SA and she told me to take it off and she'd have a brand new one shipped to the store.  It won't be in till late next week.  

Here's my question?  Am I being over the top crazy or would you do an exchange too?  I know I will scratch it up through daily wear, but it shouldn't have this going on right out of the box. I could live with the scratch, but the dings on the edge are just plain wrong for $10k.  

What would you guys do? Help!  Feeling sick over this.  I've waited 5 years for they moment and I'm so disappointed.


----------



## baghagg

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Everyone! Today was the day.  I bought my WG, 4 diamond Love bracelet today.  However, I need some advice..
> 
> Let me preface this by saying my SA is amazing and so patient and kind.  The first bracelet that I paid for and was ready to leave with, had a rough spot on the screw headalmost as if there had been a screw driver mishap.  Without question, the SA took it off of my wrist and immediately got me another one, and redid the paperwork.  The second one she brought out looked perfect and they very carefully screwed it on my wrist.  I thought I saw some sort of scratch but my SA looked at it under the loop and said she didn't see anything.  I figured it was a shadow or a reflection.  The whole way home I could see it.
> 
> I get all the way home and I still see it and it's making me crazy.  As I looked further, I also noticed some knicks/pits right on the edge of bracelet around this scratch.  I took a look under a magnifier and sure enough, there was a scratch.  It almost looked as if a machine did itlike it was poor finish work because it's a series of small dots and it's about an inch long.  And there are 3 distinct knicks right on the edge under the scratch where the top of the bracelet meets the side so it is not smooth all around like the rest of the bracelet.  I can also feel these with my fingernail and can see them with the naked eye.  I immediately called my SA and she told me to take it off and she'd have a brand new one shipped to the store.  It won't be in till late next week.
> 
> Here's my question?  Am I being over the top crazy or would you do an exchange too?  I know I will scratch it up through daily wear, but it shouldn't have this going on right out of the box. I could live with the scratch, but the dings on the edge are just plain wrong for $10k.
> 
> What would you guys do? Help!  Feeling sick over this.  I've waited 5 years for they moment and I'm so disappointed.



I would wait for a perfect bracelet.   At this price point,  only you should place the first scratch. .


----------



## keevs1995

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Everyone! Today was the day.  I bought my WG, 4 diamond Love bracelet today.  However, I need some advice..
> 
> Let me preface this by saying my SA is amazing and so patient and kind.  The first bracelet that I paid for and was ready to leave with, had a rough spot on the screw headalmost as if there had been a screw driver mishap.  Without question, the SA took it off of my wrist and immediately got me another one, and redid the paperwork.  The second one she brought out looked perfect and they very carefully screwed it on my wrist.  I thought I saw some sort of scratch but my SA looked at it under the loop and said she didn't see anything.  I figured it was a shadow or a reflection.  The whole way home I could see it.
> 
> I get all the way home and I still see it and it's making me crazy.  As I looked further, I also noticed some knicks/pits right on the edge of bracelet around this scratch.  I took a look under a magnifier and sure enough, there was a scratch.  It almost looked as if a machine did itlike it was poor finish work because it's a series of small dots and it's about an inch long.  And there are 3 distinct knicks right on the edge under the scratch where the top of the bracelet meets the side so it is not smooth all around like the rest of the bracelet.  I can also feel these with my fingernail and can see them with the naked eye.  I immediately called my SA and she told me to take it off and she'd have a brand new one shipped to the store.  It won't be in till late next week.
> 
> Here's my question?  Am I being over the top crazy or would you do an exchange too?  I know I will scratch it up through daily wear, but it shouldn't have this going on right out of the box. I could live with the scratch, but the dings on the edge are just plain wrong for $10k.
> 
> What would you guys do? Help!  Feeling sick over this.  I've waited 5 years for they moment and I'm so disappointed.




I would not feel bad about it. You have to be 100% happy with your purchase. I suggest inspecting the bracelet before you have it screwed on. This way, you can inspect every side, angle, etc.


----------



## JOJA

I would do the exact same thing you did. I know you'll scratch it but at least those will be your scratches and not something that was there when you bought it.  It should be 100% perfect when it goes on your wrist.  
It sucks to have to wait until next week but it will be well worth it!


----------



## tenshix

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Everyone! Today was the day.  I bought my WG, 4 diamond Love bracelet today.  However, I need some advice&#8230;..
> 
> Let me preface this by saying my SA is amazing and so patient and kind.  The first bracelet that I paid for and was ready to leave with, had a rough spot on the screw head&#8230;almost as if there had been a screw driver mishap.  Without question, the SA took it off of my wrist and immediately got me another one, and redid the paperwork.  The second one she brought out looked perfect and they very carefully screwed it on my wrist.  I thought I saw some sort of scratch but my SA looked at it under the loop and said she didn't see anything.  I figured it was a shadow or a reflection.  The whole way home I could see it.
> 
> I get all the way home and I still see it and it's making me crazy.  As I looked further, I also noticed some knicks/pits right on the edge of bracelet around this scratch.  I took a look under a magnifier and sure enough, there was a scratch.  It almost looked as if a machine did it&#8230;like it was poor finish work because it's a series of small dots and it's about an inch long.  And there are 3 distinct knicks right on the edge under the scratch where the top of the bracelet meets the side so it is not smooth all around like the rest of the bracelet.  I can also feel these with my fingernail and can see them with the naked eye.  I immediately called my SA and she told me to take it off and she'd have a brand new one shipped to the store.  It won't be in till late next week.
> 
> Here's my question?  Am I being over the top crazy or would you do an exchange too?  I know I will scratch it up through daily wear, but it shouldn't have this going on right out of the box. I could live with the scratch, but the dings on the edge are just plain wrong for $10k.
> 
> What would you guys do? Help!  Feeling sick over this.  I've waited 5 years for they moment and I'm so disappointed.



Omg!! First of all, I am so sorry that you are going through this experience. A brand new bracelet should be spotless and any dings, scratches, and marks should be your own from regular wear and tear.

I don't think you're being over the top crazy. I would absolutely do the exchange and wait. You're spending $$$ on it and you shouldn't settle for less than perfection! It's honestly their fault that they did not conduct better QA so don't feel bad about doing an exchange for a new one. You DESERVE a perfect one! I can't imagine looking at my bracelet and just being disappointed about how imperfect it was since I bought it.

Please update us on this situation! I hope it works out for you!


----------



## keevs1995

Definitely worth the wait. I had to wait to for mine since they didn't have my size available. I have the WG with 4 diamonds too!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

baghagg said:


> I would wait for a perfect bracelet.   At this price point,  only you should place the first scratch. .


Thank you, BagHag, and I appreciate your understanding.  

It's sad that I'm the one that is left to feel bad (my own doing)&#8230;..like I'm really putting this super-nice SA out.  But those nicks on the edge of the bracelet are just wrong wrong wrong&#8230;.something I'd only expect to see after someone had the bracelet on for a long time or had been worn it with other pieces.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Thank you for the above feedback, guys.  I tried to pull in all of your quotes from above, but it wouldn't work.  That makes me feel much better that you would all do the same.  

Again, I am so disappointed and getting to the boutique is such a hassle because of my kids' schedules and the distance (it's an hour away).  I'm almost embarrassed to walk in to the boutique but I should hold my head up high.  I don't know why I didn't insist on looking at it through a loop. I'm also not going to be able to sleep about this for days.  

The SA said she would not even unwrap it when it came in&#8230;.we'd unwrap it together. Oh, and I meant to type that I bought yellow gold, but always type WG&#8230;maybe it's a sign.


----------



## gators

Don't feel bad at all!  For $10k, it should be perfection. Yes, it will Eventually get scratches, but it should be in pristone condition when you leave the store.  It will be worth the wait!  I can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## nastasja

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Here's my question? Am I being over the top crazy or would you do an exchange too?




Exchange. Don't feel bad. For this much money it should be perfect. By the end of the first week (or two), you'll notice fine, superficial scratches anyway - but at least you'll know that YOU put them there, not anyone else.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

You're right. They should be my scratches!

Those dings on the edge are inexcusable. I didn't go in to this even thinking there would be a quality control issue.


----------



## theITbag

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Everyone! Today was the day.  I bought my YG, 4 diamond Love bracelet today.  However, I need some advice..
> 
> Let me preface this by saying my SA is amazing and so patient and kind.  The first bracelet that I paid for and was ready to leave with, had a rough spot on the screw headalmost as if there had been a screw driver mishap.  Without question, the SA took it off of my wrist and immediately got me another one, and redid the paperwork.  The second one she brought out looked perfect and they very carefully screwed it on my wrist.  I thought I saw some sort of scratch but my SA looked at it under the loop and said she didn't see anything.  I figured it was a shadow or a reflection.  The whole way home I could see it.
> 
> I get all the way home and I still see it and it's making me crazy.  As I looked further, I also noticed some nicks/pits on the edge of bracelet around this scratch.  I took a look under a magnifier and sure enough, there was a scratch.  It almost looked as if a machine did itlike it was poor finish work because it's a series of small dots and it's about an inch long.  And there are 3 distinct knicks right on the edge under the scratch where the top of the bracelet meets the side so it is not smooth all around like the rest of the bracelet.  I can also feel these with my fingernail and can see them with the naked eye.  I immediately called my SA and she told me to take it off and she'd have a brand new one shipped to the store.  It won't be in till late next week.
> 
> Here's my question?  Am I being over the top crazy or would you do an exchange too?  I know I will scratch it up through daily wear, but it shouldn't have this going on right out of the box. I could live with the scratch, but the dings on the edge are just plain wrong for $10k.
> 
> What would you guys do? Help!  Feeling sick over this.  I've waited 5 years for they moment and I'm so disappointed.




Yes. You are being over the top. If you have to take a magnifying glass to see the scratch and it bothers you, then how are you going to deal with multiple scratches when you wear it everyday???


----------



## Luxelifemomma

theITbag said:


> Yes. You are being over the top. If you have to take a magnifying glass to see the scratch and it bothers you, then how are you going to deal with multiple scratches when you wear it everyday???



I agree. The bracelet will be scratched way worse than that in a week. Personally I wouldn't bother or care.


----------



## sjunky13

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Everyone! Today was the day.  I bought my YG, 4 diamond Love bracelet today.  However, I need some advice..
> 
> Let me preface this by saying my SA is amazing and so patient and kind.  The first bracelet that I paid for and was ready to leave with, had a rough spot on the screw headalmost as if there had been a screw driver mishap.  Without question, the SA took it off of my wrist and immediately got me another one, and redid the paperwork.  The second one she brought out looked perfect and they very carefully screwed it on my wrist.  I thought I saw some sort of scratch but my SA looked at it under the loop and said she didn't see anything.  I figured it was a shadow or a reflection.  The whole way home I could see it.
> 
> I get all the way home and I still see it and it's making me crazy.  As I looked further, I also noticed some nicks/pits on the edge of bracelet around this scratch.  I took a look under a magnifier and sure enough, there was a scratch.  It almost looked as if a machine did itlike it was poor finish work because it's a series of small dots and it's about an inch long.  And there are 3 distinct knicks right on the edge under the scratch where the top of the bracelet meets the side so it is not smooth all around like the rest of the bracelet.  I can also feel these with my fingernail and can see them with the naked eye.  I immediately called my SA and she told me to take it off and she'd have a brand new one shipped to the store.  It won't be in till late next week.
> 
> Here's my question?  Am I being over the top crazy or would you do an exchange too?  I know I will scratch it up through daily wear, but it shouldn't have this going on right out of the box. I could live with the scratch, but the dings on the edge are just plain wrong for $10k.
> 
> What would you guys do? Help!  Feeling sick over this.  I've waited 5 years for they moment and I'm so disappointed.




I get it and I am extremely picky!  I love my jewelry pristine and it stays that way I baby it. . It depends how bad the scratches  are. Cartier will polish the 2 bracelets you exchanged and they will be put back into stock, so why don't you ask your sa to polish the one you already bought?  
If they are dented I will not accept them, but a small superficial mark will happen asap you wear it.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Everyone! Today was the day.  I bought my YG, 4 diamond Love bracelet today.  However, I need some advice..
> 
> Let me preface this by saying my SA is amazing and so patient and kind.  The first bracelet that I paid for and was ready to leave with, had a rough spot on the screw headalmost as if there had been a screw driver mishap.  Without question, the SA took it off of my wrist and immediately got me another one, and redid the paperwork.  The second one she brought out looked perfect and they very carefully screwed it on my wrist.  I thought I saw some sort of scratch but my SA looked at it under the loop and said she didn't see anything.  I figured it was a shadow or a reflection.  The whole way home I could see it.
> 
> I get all the way home and I still see it and it's making me crazy.  As I looked further, I also noticed some nicks/pits on the edge of bracelet around this scratch.  I took a look under a magnifier and sure enough, there was a scratch.  It almost looked as if a machine did itlike it was poor finish work because it's a series of small dots and it's about an inch long.  And there are 3 distinct knicks right on the edge under the scratch where the top of the bracelet meets the side so it is not smooth all around like the rest of the bracelet.  I can also feel these with my fingernail and can see them with the naked eye.  I immediately called my SA and she told me to take it off and she'd have a brand new one shipped to the store.  It won't be in till late next week.
> 
> Here's my question?  Am I being over the top crazy or would you do an exchange too?  I know I will scratch it up through daily wear, but it shouldn't have this going on right out of the box. I could live with the scratch, but the dings on the edge are just plain wrong for $10k.
> 
> What would you guys do? Help!  Feeling sick over this.  I've waited 5 years for they moment and I'm so disappointed.




I do understand you, I do similar things sometimes and feel sorry, but this is what we pay for - they are supposed to make us 100% happy with our purchases. $10k and even less, at a high end brand like Cartier is enough to request perfection out of the box. If they don't produce perfect goods or offer perfect service, what's the value in the end?


----------



## gagabag

BaltimoreJenny: Congrats on finally getting one!
The truth is, there is no right or wrong.
Some people have more theshold to scratches.
I am not bothered with mine. But you are.
So choose whatever you think will make you happy, hey you deserve it after all those years of saving up for it!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

All of the input is wonderful. 
The scratch I can live with. The main issue here is the nicks/dings/dents that are on the edge. Those are not superficial at all. Otherwise I would have kept the bracelet. I don't have an intention to polish the piece for many years, so that's not something I'd like to use as a solution right away. 
I'll keep you all posted. Thank you again for your advice and opinions. &#128522;


----------



## mistikat

Just a request to please post all authentication-related questions in the mail jewelry forum - if your post seems to have disappeared, that's where it has been moved. Thank you!


----------



## xoKate

mistikat said:


> Just a request to please post all authentication-related questions in the mail jewelry forum - if your post seems to have disappeared, that's where it has been moved. Thank you!




Hi! I guess I should have re-phrased my initial question. I did purchase my Love at the Boutique so, I'm not questioning if it's authentic or not. My credit card bill from Cartier is a mere reminder of the authenticity.   I was just wondering why my hallmark is different from others I've seen on this forum.


----------



## mistikat

xoKate said:


> Hi! I guess I should have re-phrased my initial question. I did purchase my Love at the Boutique so, I'm not questioning if it's authentic or not. My credit card bill from Cartier is a mere reminder of the authenticity.   I was just wondering why my hallmark is different from others I've seen on this forum.



Hallmarks still relate to authenticity so if you wouldn't mind keeping the discussion in the authentication thread, it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 336

Hi ladies!

How can you tell when your bangle is too tight? I've been noticing a numbness in the smaller fingers and along my elbow on my right arm where my bangles sit.... I took them off today hoping to see if it'll go away... :S


----------



## Leo the Lion

336 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> How can you tell when your bangle is too tight? I've been noticing a numbness in the smaller fingers and along my elbow on my right arm where my bangles sit.... I took them off today hoping to see if it'll go away... :S


Normally you should be able to slip your finger under it. Did it leave a line on your skin? Then it's too tight!


----------



## mistikat

Posting again that authentication-related requests will be moved to the authentication thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/authenticate-this-jewelry-910857-20.html#post29990104


----------



## lumy_

Hi, I'm considering buying a pre-loved bracelet w old screw system, but it has one screw missing. Can I order a new (old) screw from Cartier and if so, what's the price? TIA!


----------



## Leo the Lion

lumy_ said:


> Hi, I'm considering buying a pre-loved bracelet w old screw system, but it has one screw missing. Can I order a new (old) screw from Cartier and if so, what's the price? TIA!


You can get them from Cartier but they will probably charge you for it. Maybe call your local store for a price.


----------



## kaz37

Brought a YG Love ring to match my bracelet yesterday. The SA in Selfridges in Oxford St was lovely - really helpful and he said I had 'amazing eyes'. I owned up to wearing coloured contacts [emoji3]


----------



## keevs1995

lumy_ said:


> Hi, I'm considering buying a pre-loved bracelet w old screw system, but it has one screw missing. Can I order a new (old) screw from Cartier and if so, what's the price? TIA!




I'm sure you can. I suggest contacting your local boutique to get an accurate cost.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Gwinkwink said:


> Just wish to share my newly added JUC in pink gold to my collection. [emoji4]
> Is this too much for daily wear? [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300875




Are both the Loves PG?


----------



## Gwinkwink

luvmy3girls said:


> Are both the Loves PG?




One RG and the other YG.


----------



## luvmy3girls

luvmy3girls said:


> Are both the Loves PG?




Love the stack [emoji7]


----------



## luvmy3girls

Gwinkwink said:


> One RG and the other YG.




If you only did 2 loves...would you choose YG/WG or YG/RG ? Since you have all 3, I thought I would ask [emoji4]


----------



## pinklambies

Hi everyone! Random question ... I went into my local Cartier store a few days ago as I am looking to get a Love bracelet. I saw them in person and when I asked to try them on, the SA said they don't allow that because it wears down the screws... She instead let me try the cuffs on. I find this so odd because I've read plenty of posts and seen photos of tpf ladies and gents trying on love bracelets!! Has anyone been denied a try-on of a bracelet  before?!


----------



## Morrison7552

My sales associate never even put the fake one on me. Maybe it depends on the store?


----------



## Sparkledolll

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone! Random question ... I went into my local Cartier store a few days ago as I am looking to get a Love bracelet. I saw them in person and when I asked to try them on, the SA said they don't allow that because it wears down the screws... She instead let me try the cuffs on. I find this so odd because I've read plenty of posts and seen photos of tpf ladies and gents trying on love bracelets!! Has anyone been denied a try-on of a bracelet  before?!




WTH?? Never. I have 3 Loves and always tried them on before buying. I even tried on YG and WG rainbow Loves and didn't buy them.


----------



## Gwinkwink

luvmy3girls said:


> If you only did 2 loves...would you choose YG/WG or YG/RG ? Since you have all 3, I thought I would ask [emoji4]




I would choose yg and pg. I used to wear the 2 of them. The wg is added last to the love collection . I wanted a RG rainbow to add to my pg and yg initially but it's out of my budget so I go for wg [emoji6]


----------



## 336

lumy_ said:


> Hi, I'm considering buying a pre-loved bracelet w old screw system, but it has one screw missing. Can I order a new (old) screw from Cartier and if so, what's the price? TIA!



Cartier quoted me approximately $200AUD last year. HTH


----------



## gators

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone! Random question ... I went into my local Cartier store a few days ago as I am looking to get a Love bracelet. I saw them in person and when I asked to try them on, the SA said they don't allow that because it wears down the screws... She instead let me try the cuffs on. I find this so odd because I've read plenty of posts and seen photos of tpf ladies and gents trying on love bracelets!! Has anyone been denied a try-on of a bracelet  before?!



Yes, that is correct.  The first time I went in they did not let me try it on.  It wasn't until I had been to the store a few times that the sa let me try one on....and that was only because the manager wasn't in at the time.  They really should have display loves for that purpose.  I  think the cuff fits differently and its nice to be able to compare the two while they are on your wrist.    its kind of ridiculous to think you have to spend thousands of dollars for an item you can't even try on


----------



## JOJA

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone! Random question ... I went into my local Cartier store a few days ago as I am looking to get a Love bracelet. I saw them in person and when I asked to try them on, the SA said they don't allow that because it wears down the screws... She instead let me try the cuffs on. I find this so odd because I've read plenty of posts and seen photos of tpf ladies and gents trying on love bracelets!! Has anyone been denied a try-on of a bracelet  before?!



I think this differs from store to store, which isn't a great policy imo.    The first time I went in my SA had me try on the sizer bracelet, which is a bit different from the actual bracelet fit.  I did end up trying on the actual bracelet before I purchased but my SA and I had built a relationship and she knew I was serious about purchasing ~ as soon as she put the actual bracelet on it never came off!  I think they try to make sure your a serious buyer.  I would assume it's also a bit of a security issue because once they put it on, it's not easily removed.  
I would guess once you establish a relationship with an SA you will be able to try on the actual bracelet.


----------



## cdu

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone! Random question ... I went into my local Cartier store a few days ago as I am looking to get a Love bracelet. I saw them in person and when I asked to try them on, the SA said they don't allow that because it wears down the screws... She instead let me try the cuffs on. I find this so odd because I've read plenty of posts and seen photos of tpf ladies and gents trying on love bracelets!! Has anyone been denied a try-on of a bracelet  before?!



hi, everyone! not a regular poster (but i'd like to start). anyway...

the first time i went to try on a bracelet was at valley fair in san jose and they only let me try on a sizer. second and third times were in vegas and they let me try on multiple real bracelets. i even asked the SA about my valley fair experience and she said it was odd because US stores allow you to try on real and intl policy is to try on sizers. THEN my sister went to a boutique in taipei and they let her try on multiple real ones. soooo... basically what everyone else said, it depends on the store/SA. maybe there's a little bit of discrimination involved (ie. if you "look" like you're going to buy one?).


----------



## A'mum

I was offered to try multiple combinations (i.e. YG,RG and WG) before i finally settled for my RG Love bracelet. When it came time to purchase, the SA brought out a new bracelet and undid protective tape in front of me for inspection. So i assumed tt the pieces they let me try on was maybe ment for display and sample only.


----------



## Makenna

I was at the Valley Fair Cartier in San Jose this past Saturday, the SA let me tried on a couple of love bracelets.  She sized my wrist then brought out a YG, a RG bracelet and a couple of cuffs for me to try on.  Hmm.....how are you supposed to know if it looks good on you if they wouldn't allow you to try it on?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Makenna said:


> I was at the Valley Fair Cartier in San Jose this past Saturday, the SA let me tried on a couple of love bracelets.  She sized my wrist then brought out a YG, a RG bracelet and a couple of cuffs for me to try on.  Hmm.....how are you supposed to know if it looks good on you if they wouldn't allow you to try it on?
> 
> 
> That's the store I shop at and will be making a few more purchases soon. I was allowed to try them on. Maybe it depends who helps you which shouldn't be the case.


----------



## pinklambies

Morrison7552 said:


> My sales associate never even put the fake one on me. Maybe it depends on the store?





Natalie j said:


> WTH?? Never. I have 3 Loves and always tried them on before buying. I even tried on YG and WG rainbow Loves and didn't buy them.





gators said:


> Yes, that is correct.  The first time I went in they did not let me try it on.  It wasn't until I had been to the store a few times that the sa let me try one on....and that was only because the manager wasn't in at the time.  They really should have display loves for that purpose.  I  think the cuff fits differently and its nice to be able to compare the two while they are on your wrist.    its kind of ridiculous to think you have to spend thousands of dollars for an item you can't even try on





JOJA said:


> I think this differs from store to store, which isn't a great policy imo.    The first time I went in my SA had me try on the sizer bracelet, which is a bit different from the actual bracelet fit.  I did end up trying on the actual bracelet before I purchased but my SA and I had built a relationship and she knew I was serious about purchasing ~ as soon as she put the actual bracelet on it never came off!  I think they try to make sure your a serious buyer.  I would assume it's also a bit of a security issue because once they put it on, it's not easily removed.
> I would guess once you establish a relationship with an SA you will be able to try on the actual bracelet.





cdu said:


> hi, everyone! not a regular poster (but i'd like to start). anyway...
> 
> the first time i went to try on a bracelet was at valley fair in san jose and they only let me try on a sizer. second and third times were in vegas and they let me try on multiple real bracelets. i even asked the SA about my valley fair experience and she said it was odd because US stores allow you to try on real and intl policy is to try on sizers. THEN my sister went to a boutique in taipei and they let her try on multiple real ones. soooo... basically what everyone else said, it depends on the store/SA. maybe there's a little bit of discrimination involved (ie. if you "look" like you're going to buy one?).



Thanks everyone for the replies! I really think they should have display Loves for clients to try on... It is an expensive item and how are we supposed to know if it will look nice on us if we can't try the actual thing on?! Plus they have the bracelets wrapped up in clear tape so it's not even shiny.. They really need to have display ones IMO! I understand that it's expensive so maybe they don't want everyone to try it on or whatever, but I went to look at Rolex watches today and I had 5+ watches in front of me to try on (and these watches are more expensive than the Loves!)!! Silly 'policy' I think but what can I do. This will be my 1st Cartier purchase so I don't currently have a relationship with an SA. This just seems like a bad cycle! How are first-time buyers supposed to purchase their first item if they don't have a relationship with an SA and can't try things on?  Anyways, thanks again for the responses!


----------



## pinklambies

Makenna said:


> I was at the Valley Fair Cartier in San Jose this past Saturday, the SA let me tried on a couple of love bracelets.  She sized my wrist then brought out a YG, a RG bracelet and a couple of cuffs for me to try on.  Hmm.....how are you supposed to know if it looks good on you if they wouldn't allow you to try it on?



That's the same question I have!  Which did you end up getting?


----------



## pinklambies

A'mum said:


> I was offered to try multiple combinations (i.e. YG,RG and WG) before i finally settled for my RG Love bracelet. When it came time to purchase, the SA brought out a new bracelet and undid protective tape in front of me for inspection. So i assumed tt the pieces they let me try on was maybe ment for display and sample only.



That sounds like a lovely experience. It would make total sense if all Cartier stores operated this way!


----------



## Makenna

pinklambies said:


> That's the same question I have!  Which did you end up getting?



I ended up buying a YG bracelet but it's still sitting in the box because I kept thinking maybe I should bite the bullet and get the one with diamonds.   DH is already freaking out as it is because we scuba dive a lot and he doesn't think I should be wearing it when we're diving.  I could just see his face if I tell him I lost my diamond love bracelet while diving.


----------



## sjunky13

Makenna said:


> I ended up buying a YG bracelet but it's still sitting in the box because I kept thinking maybe I should bite the bullet and get the one with diamonds.   DH is already freaking out as it is because we scuba dive a lot and he doesn't think I should be wearing it when we're diving.  I could just see his face if I tell him I lost my diamond love bracelet while diving.



Hi! I can get my bracelet on and off easy , it slips over my hand.

That said, go and get the diamonds.  

It should be fine with your activities.


----------



## Makenna

sjunky13 said:


> Hi! I can get my bracelet on and off easy , it slips over my hand.
> 
> That said, go and get the diamonds.
> 
> It should be fine with your activities.



Did you purposely get a larger size so you could slip it on and off?  I never thought about that......DH thinks for practical reasons I should get the cuff but I know I will still want the bracelet if I get the cuff.


----------



## pinklambies

Makenna said:


> I ended up buying a YG bracelet but it's still sitting in the box because I kept thinking maybe I should bite the bullet and get the one with diamonds.   DH is already freaking out as it is because we scuba dive a lot and he doesn't think I should be wearing it when we're diving.  I could just see his face if I tell him I lost my diamond love bracelet while diving.



That's such a hard choice! If you scuba dive a lot, you probably don't want to be taking it on and off because you might wear down your screws... Diamonds are beautiful but if it were me, I might keep the plain YG bracelet so that you can still wear it when you scuba dive and not be ridiculously worried every time you go!


----------



## Morrison7552

$3800 additional all US dollars for 4 diamonds is a major commitment, IMO. So I can see Mackennas concern. I would try and figure out if the ocean or your specific activities involving salt water is more harsh on diamonds or not. My SA said I can wear my RG one to the beach or swimming but I don't have diamonds so I'm not sure if that would change anything.
I also only use sulfate free body wash--- so I'm pretty neurotic as it is. [emoji23]


----------



## baghagg

Makenna said:


> I ended up buying a YG bracelet but it's still sitting in the box because I kept thinking maybe I should bite the bullet and get the one with diamonds.   DH is already freaking out as it is because we scuba dive a lot and he doesn't think I should be wearing it when we're diving.  I could just see his face if I tell him I lost my diamond love bracelet while diving.



Why not just insure it?


----------



## Morrison7552

Baghagg--- totally it really gives some peace of mind and it's inexpensive.


----------



## Minkas

Yes, why not just insure it & wear some kind of protective cover on it while scuba diving. If you wear a wetsuit while diving, that should already protect it from falling off & scratching.


----------



## Makenna

Morrison7552 said:


> $3800 additional all US dollars for 4 diamonds is a major commitment, IMO. So I can see Mackennas concern. I would try and figure out if the ocean or your specific activities involving salt water is more harsh on diamonds or not. My SA said I can wear my RG one to the beach or swimming but I don't have diamonds so I'm not sure if that would change anything.
> I also only use sulfate free body wash--- so I'm pretty neurotic as it is. [emoji23]



Good point, I didn't think about salt water maybe harsh on diamonds.  I know the gold is okay in salt & chlorinated water.  I just told DH I am giving up on diving because I'm worried about my bracelet, he looked at me like the woman finally lost it!  He just shook his head and mumbled something LOL......


----------



## Morrison7552

Makenna--- that's literally something I would do. Once they screwed it on me, I'm like this is not coming off of me, it's mine and I love it. I'm like I am not even going to go in beach water anymore I couldn't care less. Lol!


----------



## Makenna

baghagg said:


> Why not just insure it?



I am definitely going to insure it but I've been told by many of our diving friends not to let my insurance agent know we're divers since it's considered as a high risk sports.  There's a good chance they may cancel our life insurance policy if they know. I guess I may have to lie if I lose my bracelet under water.


----------



## Makenna

Minkas said:


> Yes, why not just insure it & wear some kind of protective cover on it while scuba diving. If you wear a wetsuit while diving, that should already protect it from falling off & scratching.



That's what I am thinking too since I dive with a full body wetsuit even in warm tropical places.  It will be under my wetsuit sleeve.  I agree with everybody here, it'll be fine, DH is being a worried wart.


----------



## Morrison7552

Question for love bracelet bangle owners--- so how many times have you taken yours off? And for what reason did you do it?


----------



## djsmom

Morrison7552 said:


> Question for love bracelet bangle owners--- so how many times have you taken yours off? And for what reason did you do it?




Mine fell off my wrist, thank goodness I was home. The screws would come lose daily, probably because I wear two and they hit  each other. I took it to the boutique and had them put loctite on it, I haven't had anymore issues.


----------



## Minkas

Morrison7552 said:


> Question for love bracelet bangle owners--- so how many times have you taken yours off? And for what reason did you do it?


Well mine's only new but I would probably only take it off for surgery or some kind of extreme adventure sport lol! I'm no bear grylls though, so that probably won't be very often, if ever.


----------



## Morrison7552

Minkas--- yeah I've never taken mine off but I always wear the wrist band at work and to the gym. It's kinda a hassle but my bracelet is still pristine. Haha


----------



## Scandibabe

pinklambies said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies! I really think they should have display Loves for clients to try on... It is an expensive item and how are we supposed to know if it will look nice on us if we can't try the actual thing on?! Plus they have the bracelets wrapped up in clear tape so it's not even shiny.. They really need to have display ones IMO! I understand that it's expensive so maybe they don't want everyone to try it on or whatever, but I went to look at Rolex watches today and I had 5+ watches in front of me to try on (and these watches are more expensive than the Loves!)!! Silly 'policy' I think but what can I do. This will be my 1st Cartier purchase so I don't currently have a relationship with an SA. This just seems like a bad cycle! How are first-time buyers supposed to purchase their first item if they don't have a relationship with an SA and can't try things on?  Anyways, thanks again for the responses!




Hi, I've been allowed to try the real once both times I visited Cartier in US. First time in Chicago for 2 years ago, no problem, first they sized me with the love sizer, then I tried the real one in rose gold and did not buy (as I know now, it was stupid as the currency exchange rate was favourable then and price was lower...). Then I tried it again here in Boston for 2 weeks ago, also without any relationship with any particular SA. And it was a queue in Cartier in Boston. I've never seen a queue in a luxury jewellery store... Anyway, I've tried the real one and bought it  Now contemplating on buying the white gold one.

I've also tried it once in Berlin, the same, the real one was mounted on my wrist promptly. I didn't buy it, but it bought the Love ear rings in rose gold. 

It's very strange that some SA do not allow customers to try the real ones. While I had the sizer on me, I really hesitated, but once the real one was mounted, I was completely sold....
So it's in the interest of the business to let the customers to try the real ones.


----------



## jkhuu623

Hi Everyone! I'm planning to purchase a YG Love bracelet this Wednesday but reading about how the screws on the new bracelet comes loose is worrying me. Is this still an issue or have they fixed it with the new batches?


----------



## Scandibabe

jkhuu623 said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm planning to purchase a YG Love bracelet this Wednesday but reading about how the screws on the new bracelet comes loose is worrying me. Is this still an issue or have they fixed it with the new batches?




Hi, I've got no problems with mine whatsoever. It's rather new though, I was advised to tighten the screws each 3rd day first couple of weeks, but it was no need. After the SA has put it on my wrist and screwed it, it stays very very tight. I hope it will stay this way, mine is in rose gold.
Good luck with your purchase


----------



## jkhuu623

Scandibabe said:


> Hi, I've got no problems with mine whatsoever. It's rather new though, I was advised to tighten the screws each 3rd day first couple of weeks, but it was no need. After the SA has put it on my wrist and screwed it, it stays very very tight. I hope it will stay this way, mine is in rose gold.
> Good luck with your purchase



Thank you for responding! The SA told me he will screw it on for me to make sure it stays tight but all those horror stories scared me.


----------



## pinklambies

Scandibabe said:


> Hi, I've been allowed to try the real once both times I visited Cartier in US. First time in Chicago for 2 years ago, no problem, first they sized me with the love sizer, then I tried the real one in rose gold and did not buy (as I know now, it was stupid as the currency exchange rate was favourable then and price was lower...). Then I tried it again here in Boston for 2 weeks ago, also without any relationship with any particular SA. And it was a queue in Cartier in Boston. I've never seen a queue in a luxury jewellery store... Anyway, I've tried the real one and bought it  Now contemplating on buying the white gold one.
> 
> I've also tried it once in Berlin, the same, the real one was mounted on my wrist promptly. I didn't buy it, but it bought the Love ear rings in rose gold.
> 
> It's very strange that some SA do not allow customers to try the real ones. While I had the sizer on me, I really hesitated, but once the real one was mounted, I was completely sold....
> So it's in the interest of the business to let the customers to try the real ones.



Sounds like you had some great experiences with Cartier! I totally agree with you that it is in Cartier's best interest to let customers try the real ones. I might visit the store again soon and try again haha..


----------



## pinklambies

jkhuu623 said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm planning to purchase a YG Love bracelet this Wednesday but reading about how the screws on the new bracelet comes loose is worrying me. Is this still an issue or have they fixed it with the new batches?



I also have this same question! I am planning on getting a YG Love as well within the next week or two but posts regarding the new screw system are scaring me


----------



## Minkas

pinklambies said:


> I also have this same question! I am planning on getting a YG Love as well within the next week or two but posts regarding the new screw system are scaring me


I have never had a problem but have heard those stories too. Just check them every now and then & you should be fine.


----------



## Minkas

Morrison7552 said:


> Minkas--- yeah I've never taken mine off but I always wear the wrist band at work and to the gym. It's kinda a hassle but my bracelet is still pristine. Haha


Glad I'm not the only one! I wear a thin wristband at work too so it doesn't knock on the desk or keyboard.


----------



## pinklambies

Minkas said:


> I have never had a problem but have heard those stories too. Just check them every now and then & you should be fine.



Okay, thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

jkhuu623 said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm planning to purchase a YG Love bracelet this Wednesday but reading about how the screws on the new bracelet comes loose is worrying me. Is this still an issue or have they fixed it with the new batches?


When I was in the boutique recently, the SAs have a system for screwing on the bracelet to insure the tightness so I would only trust them to put it on you (or have them check it).  They start on one side, move to the other, back to the first side, then finish on the second side.  There is definitely a method to it.  I've read a few posts here from members that have had screw issues and it seems once they took the bracelet to a boutique and had their SA put it on, it hasn't moved.  

I have so many positive things to say about all of the associates I've encountered at Cartier, particularly my SA, as well as the company in general.  Express your concerns to them in the boutique and they will share stories, experiences, and give you the best advice on how to maintain the bracelet.  I too had expressed concerns about the new screw system and my amazingly patient SA spent a lot of time with me on this topic, as well as the proper way to screw it on.  She said the biggest culprit to the screws loosening was vibrations from other jewelry, as well as movement of your arm.  She told me to check the screws every few days the first few weeks.  And if they do loosen, be sure to tighten with the screw driver, not your finger nail.  I think she knows I require a bit more hand-holding with big purchases than the average customer, and she is more than willing to accommodate my worry and over analyzing.  

Last but not least, like Morrison said, be sure to INSURE it!


----------



## Morrison7552

Baltimore Jenny, yes!! It's funny we both have done the exact same research. Also the sulfate free stuff I use came from Sprouts and it leaves it's so clean without weird residue and it's all natural. What brand do you use?


----------



## cherylc

agreed 100% about having the SA put it on for you. once he did I have not had a single issue with screws being lose and it's been well over 6-8 months now! I didn't notice his technique but there must be one. I don't wear other jewellery with it tho in terms of bracelets.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Morrison7552 said:


> Baltimore Jenny, yes!! It's funny we both have done the exact same research. Also the sulfate free stuff I use came from Sprouts and it leaves it's so clean without weird residue and it's all natural. What brand do you use?


Because of a post from Morrison I read before I bought my bracelet, I ran out and bought sulfate free wash too (thank you Morrison!).  I use the Shea Moisture products&#8230;the bar soap and the body wash.  They are really nice, although since I don't have my bracelet yet because the store had to order me one, I can't report on the difference, but believe the "clean" products must be better based on how my skin looks and feels. I'll have to check out the ones mentioned above too!


----------



## Milenaforum

Hi, maybe someone help me, whether can be a serial number like this ? Wz35091


----------



## Morrison7552

Baltimore Jenny I can't wait until you get your new one!! Please send us pictures [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## theITbag

Milenaforum said:


> Hi, maybe someone help me, whether can be a serial number like this ? Wz35091




No.


----------



## callieeee

Does anyone know what year they released the pink gold love bangle?


----------



## Morrison7552

Baltimore Jenny your inbox is full again hahah


----------



## Milenaforum

theITbag said:


> No.




Big thanks. Where could I look some kind of reference? Like Chanel has for example. You could look and know just year of production


----------



## callieeee

Sorry I am new at posting on here so I hope this picture shows up or isn't too big... I need some advice I recently purchased a yellow gold bangle and I'm unsure if the yellow works well with my skin tone or if I should have went for rose gold instead... The Tiffany heart key next to the bracelet is rose gold


----------



## Leo the Lion

callieeee said:


> View attachment 3313748
> 
> Sorry I am new at posting on here so I hope this picture shows up or isn't too big... I need some advice I recently purchased a yellow gold bangle and I'm unsure if the yellow works well with my skin tone or if I should have went for rose gold instead... The Tiffany heart key next to the bracelet is rose gold


It looks lovely. RG looks better on my skin but the YG is classic. I have heard that the RG after a few years turns more YG color. Congrats on your beautiful piece!


----------



## callieeee

Leo the Lion said:


> It looks lovely. RG looks better on my skin but the YG is classic. I have heard that the RG after a few years turns more YG color. Congrats on your beautiful piece!


Thank you! I've been driving myself crazy going back and forth between pink and yellow...I can't really tell what my undertone is so I don't know which would look better on me


----------



## callieeee

Should I keep yellow gold or exchange for rose?


----------



## Morrison7552

Personally I loooooove the rose gold I think it's so pretty in color and it's more current in style but will always remain classic ---@callieee


----------



## callieeee

do you think it would work with my skin tone? I think I am light-medium (but get tan in summer) Italian with dark hair


----------



## Morrison7552

Send us a picture of your wrist haha and get votes ha


----------



## callieeee

Trying to get a picture in the light but it's rainy and gross out


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

callieeee said:


> View attachment 3313845
> 
> Trying to get a picture in the light but it's rainy and gross out


Is it just me, or does anyone else think that the Love bracelet looks bigger in modeling pictures here or celeb pics than it does once you see it on your wrist in real life?  Seems thinner and more delicate IRL.  Maybe it just "wears big"?


----------



## theITbag

callieeee said:


> do you think it would work with my skin tone? I think I am light-medium (but get tan in summer) Italian with dark hair




Sounds like you are not happy with the YG, so just exchange for the RG...or go to the store and try both on and decide.  You should be in love with your love bracelet.  Not having this much doubt.


----------



## callieeee

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think that the Love bracelet looks bigger in modeling pictures here or celeb pics than it does once you see it on your wrist in real life?  Seems thinner and more delicate IRL.  Maybe it just "wears big"?




Yes! I feel like my hands and wrists always look bigger too!!


----------



## callieeee

theITbag said:


> Sounds like you are not happy with the YG, so just exchange for the RG...or go to the store and try both on and decide.  You should be in love with your love bracelet.  Not having this much doubt.




I love the yellow just worried it doesn't suit my skin tone... When I saw them side by side in the store I picked the yellow but I was just so excited to be finally getting a love that I don't think I put them up to my skin until we paid and the sa put the yellow one on me


----------



## A'mum

Hi Callieeee. I was in the same situation, tried both yellow and rose in the store but i ended up chosing rose instead. For the next few days i kept second gussing my choice. Yellow gold is more classic and i felt tt it sits better against my skin tone. However, i also love the rose gold and i feel tt cartier makes one of the best rose gold shades out there. Short of getting both (which is really not in my budget at the moment) i feel that there will always be the nagging feeling that i made the wrong choice. It is important for you to be happy with your choice. I think that the yellow gold looks beautiful against your skintone. It gives it an extra pop while rose gold will provide a more subtle glow. That said, it depends on the look you are going for and if you cant get the rose gold out of your mind, do get it exchaged ASAP!


----------



## pinklambies

callieeee said:


> View attachment 3313845
> 
> Trying to get a picture in the light but it's rainy and gross out



I think the YG looks lovely on you. Really nice pop of color! Would you mind telling me what size bracelet you got?


----------



## luvmy3girls

callieeee said:


> View attachment 3313845
> 
> Trying to get a picture in the light but it's rainy and gross out




I think it looks good on you, I would keep the YG. More classic also


----------



## pinklambies

Hey everyone!

I am getting my first Love bracelet soon and went into the store today and was able to try on different sizes... My wrist measures just under 14.5 cm and I tried both size 16 and 17. Question... Are you able to rotate your Loves around on your wrist? With the 16, I could not, whereas I could with the 17. I found that the 17 falls farther down on my wrist, but I am worried that the 16 will be too tight in the summer. Any input on sizing? 

Thanks!!


----------



## callieeee

pinklambies said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am getting my first Love bracelet soon and went into the store today and was able to try on different sizes... My wrist measures just under 14.5 cm and I tried both size 16 and 17. Question... Are you able to rotate your Loves around on your wrist? With the 16, I could not, whereas I could with the 17. I found that the 17 falls farther down on my wrist, but I am worried that the 16 will be too tight in the summer. Any input on sizing?
> 
> Thanks!!




I'm a little over 14 cm at the smallest part of my wrist and I got a size 16..I can turn it if I force it...mine goes down only a couple inches but I wanted a more fitted look, you could probably get away with either size


----------



## callieeee

Thank you so much for your replies I am going to keep the yellow gold I tend to second guess myself a lot!


----------



## Leo the Lion

callieeee said:


> View attachment 3313845
> 
> Trying to get a picture in the light but it's rainy and gross out


It's gorgeous on you, Congrats!


----------



## Leo the Lion

callieeee said:


> Should I keep yellow gold or exchange for rose?


I'm debating back and forth myself. YG is classic but the RG looks better on my skin color. I vote for keep the YG, it was the first gold classic design. I don't know if this is true, but I have read that the RG changes to more of the YG color over time and heard about RG can peel? Just something I have read....not sure if it's true!


----------



## cdu

callieeee said:


> Does anyone know what year they released the pink gold love bangle?



i want to say an SA told me 2005(?) but i could be totally wrong.


----------



## smile4me6

What are your opinions of more than one love bracelet stacked?  I have rose gold but considering a white gold one too.  Would they make a lot of noise?  I have just fallen head over heels for these bracelets.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## pinklambies

callieeee said:


> I'm a little over 14 cm at the smallest part of my wrist and I got a size 16..I can turn it if I force it...mine goes down only a couple inches but I wanted a more fitted look, you could probably get away with either size



Thanks callieeee! I'm still debating


----------



## keevs1995

smile4me6 said:


> What are your opinions of more than one love bracelet stacked?  I have rose gold but considering a white gold one too.  Would they make a lot of noise?  I have just fallen head over heels for these bracelets.  What are your thoughts?




I stack mine and they really don't make that much sound (i think this would be different if the bracelets are looser on you). The PG and WG combination looks great in my opinion.


----------



## smile4me6

keevs1995 said:


> I stack mine and they really don't make that much sound (i think this would be different if the bracelets are looser on you). The PG and WG combination looks great in my opinion.




Thank you for your opinion!!!! I'm also trying to decide if I really need 2....lol


----------



## alf13

For those of you worrying about the effect of salt water and chlorine on diamonds, that is not a worry at all. Neither of those can do any damage to the diamonds; however, I'd be very concerned about exposing gold to chlorine over a long period of time. Any jeweler worth his/her reputation will tell you to take off your gold jewelry before getting into chlorinated water. Infrequently, it won't hurt, but on a regular basis, it will eat your gold.


----------



## LVoeletters

So I'm confused by Cartier love bracelet care. I was told I should take off the bracelet whenever I do active activities like rock climbing or snow boarding. I do this regularly and I put a sweat band over it but am I setting myself up for something? I thought it was worse to  take it on and off. Can anyone shed any light on this? Thank you


----------



## Luxelifemomma

LVoeletters said:


> So I'm confused by Cartier love bracelet care. I was told I should take off the bracelet whenever I do active activities like rock climbing or snow boarding. I do this regularly and I put a sweat band over it but am I setting myself up for something? I thought it was worse to  take it on and off. Can anyone shed any light on this? Thank you




If I do something active I just check the screws and put a wrist band on it that I know is tight. I have never taken mine off. If I go skiing and it fell off it would fall into my gloves. Only time I would consider it would maybe be going into the ocean if I was like snorkeling or something without a wet suit.


----------



## whoops

Does anyone happen to know the price of the love bracelet in Guam? Tia.


----------



## Scandibabe

LVoeletters said:


> So I'm confused by Cartier love bracelet care. I was told I should take off the bracelet whenever I do active activities like rock climbing or snow boarding. I do this regularly and I put a sweat band over it but am I setting myself up for something? I thought it was worse to  take it on and off. Can anyone shed any light on this? Thank you




It's mostly meant for YOUR security, not for the sake of the bangle. In case your wrist is trapped in something with the bangle holding it from being released. It may happen during ultra sport activities like climbing or diving. You cannot open it and the only rescue might be to cut off the hand... Worst case scenario: the life might be put on risk..

When I bought mine, the only reaction I've got from my friends husband was: "And now when someone wants to rob you they will need to cut your hand of..."
Gross...
Well, I am enjoying mine anyway, and getting a new one soon, when I have spared enough money  I do not prefer to think about all this stuff..


----------



## Morrison7552

Scandibabe--- my mom told me that too, so morbid, if you get robbed what are you going to tell them? It doesn't come off... Yikes. 
I try not to think about that though.


----------



## annika08

Hi ladies. Just a quick thought. Are 2 loves with juc okay to wear together to a formal event? I'm not wearing anything on the other arm. TIA. Thanks.


----------



## annika08

I'm referring to these stacked. Thanks again.


----------



## jssl1688

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3321096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to these stacked. Thanks again.



Do u love it? That's all should matter. 
I will probably be in the minor here for saying this

For me personally, i prefer max 2 bracelets, either one love and juc with or without ring or 2 love without juc and ring (too much screw motif). If you want to wear all the bracelets, I would not wear the ring. It's a bit ostentatious for me. I hope I didn't offend you in anyway. I just feel less is more at times, especially since love bracelets are more common these days, it's like saying look at me and how much I can afford. I prefer to keep things more simple and under the radar. It looks classier that way.


----------



## sjunky13

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3321096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to these stacked. Thanks again.



LOVE this, get the juc ring with diamonds to stack! 

I love 3 bracelets together , looks amazing.


----------



## annika08

jssl1688 said:


> Do u love it? That's all should matter.
> I will probably be in the minor here for saying this
> 
> For me personally, i prefer max 2 bracelets, either one love and juc with or without ring or 2 love without juc and ring (too much screw motif). If you want to wear all the bracelets, I would not wear the ring. It's a bit ostentatious for me. I hope I didn't offend you in anyway. I just feel less is more at times, especially since love bracelets are more common these days, it's like saying look at me and how much I can afford. I prefer to keep things more simple and under the radar. It looks classier that way.




I'm not offended at all. That's what I thought too. Just 2 bracelets. Either juc and one love. But I really don't want to unscrew and screw love. I never got them off since I got them. I would probably leave the ring out and wear all 3 together. Thanks!


----------



## annika08

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE this, get the juc ring with diamonds to stack!
> 
> 
> 
> I love 3 bracelets together , looks amazing.




Lol. I sometimes feel it's too much but then since I already have them why not wear them together. I don't like the idea of removing the love ever and wearing it off and on bec of the screws. I'm thinking to just give one love to my daughter which she is refusing at this time. [emoji38][emoji23] thanks for your thoughts. 
I would like the juc with diamonds thou. [emoji56]


----------



## keevs1995

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3321096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to these stacked. Thanks again.




For a formal event, may I suggest just wearing the 2 Loves? We have a very similar daily stack and I do not unscrew either Loves. I do wear my JUC almost everyday but not during formal events. For cocktail events, I may or may not leave the JUC on.


----------



## annika08

keevs1995 said:


> For a formal event, may I suggest just wearing the 2 Loves? We have a very similar daily stack and I do not unscrew either Loves. I do wear my JUC almost everyday but not during formal events. For cocktail events, I may or may not leave the JUC on.




That's one thought to think about too. I'll keep my 2 loves on my right. Will it be too much IF  I wear juc on the left alone ? Or just be bare on my left arm? Sorry for asking too many questions. Thanks.


----------



## keevs1995

annika08 said:


> That's one thought to think about too. I'll keep my 2 loves on my right. Will it be too much IF  I wear juc on the left alone ? Or just be bare on my left arm? Sorry for asking too many questions. Thanks.




I'd say leave the JUC out. If you have a jewelry watch you can wear on your other wrist, that would be appropriate too.


----------



## annika08

keevs1995 said:


> I'd say leave the JUC out. If you have a jewelry watch you can wear on your other wrist, that would be appropriate too.


 
I'm not even sure if Rolex all gold president is appropriate to wear. I'm wearing cocktail hi low  black dress and   not a long gown. Thank you!


----------



## gagabag

annika08 said:


> I'm not even sure if Rolex all gold president is appropriate to wear. I'm wearing cocktail hi low  black dress and   not a long gown. Thank you!




Hi annika08! I'm also a fan of less is more. I'll leave the juc out and the left wrist bare. Have fun!


----------



## annika08

gagabag said:


> Hi annika08! I'm also a fan of less is more. I'll leave the juc out and the left wrist bare. Have fun!




Yeah. I'm wearing loves on right and leave the juc out instead. So sad. Lol. Thank you for all your inputs.


----------



## keevs1995

annika08 said:


> I'm not even sure if Rolex all gold president is appropriate to wear. I'm wearing cocktail hi low  black dress and   not a long gown. Thank you!




I wouldn't advise wearing a Rolex president watch to a formal event. There are some jewelry watches that are more appropriate. That said, I'd put  the effort on either a nice pair of earrings or necklace. This will also depend on how you're styling your hair or the neckline of your dress. I'm also in the middle of figuring out how I'm putting myself together for an event at the end of this week [emoji6]


----------



## annika08

keevs1995 said:


> I wouldn't advise wearing a Rolex president watch to a formal event. There are some jewelry watches that are more appropriate. That said, I'd put  the effort on either a nice pair of earrings or necklace. This will also depend on how you're styling your hair or the neckline of your dress. I'm also in the middle of figuring out how I'm putting myself together for an event at the end of this week [emoji6]




I'm not actually wearing my watch. Maybe the juc on the left with my rings. Simple dangling diamond earring and ss pearl choker. I'll be putting my hair up in a nice chignon. I've been practicing. [emoji4]I wish I have diamond chain necklace. That be nice [emoji3].  Thank you for your advise.


----------



## Lots love

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3321096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to these stacked. Thanks again.


I love your collection thank u for sharing what color gold did u get please 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

[emoji41] [emoji5] [emoji7] love my stack 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## smile4me6

Lots love said:


> [emoji41] [emoji5] [emoji7] love my stack
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




I love your stack too!!


----------



## smile4me6

Those of you traveling make sure you add a little extra time to go through security with your love bracelets.  This was my first time being stopped and having to go through a pat down after I explained that I couldn't take off my bracelets!!


----------



## Caz71

Gee youd think the majority of them know abt the Love braceletd


----------



## Lots love

smile4me6 said:


> Those of you traveling make sure you add a little extra time to go through security with your love bracelets.  This was my first time being stopped and having to go through a pat down after I explained that I couldn't take off my bracelets!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323473


I love your as well .I wish I got the white gold maybe someday. Thank you for your sweet message 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gators

smile4me6 said:


> Those of you traveling make sure you add a little extra time to go through security with your love bracelets.  This was my first time being stopped and having to go through a pat down after I explained that I couldn't take off my bracelets!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323473



Ugh! That sucks!   I hadn't encountered any issues yet, But I'm always afraid it's going to pose a problem.


----------



## bellapurse

Which airport?  I usually tell them before I go through the machine that it may sound and they are ok with it.


----------



## keevs1995

smile4me6 said:


> Those of you traveling make sure you add a little extra time to go through security with your love bracelets.  This was my first time being stopped and having to go through a pat down after I explained that I couldn't take off my bracelets!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323473




Which airport? I've been traveling the past few weeks across the US, Asia, and Europe. Haven't had any problems. Only comment I got was at Heathrow when one made a comment, "oh, it's one of those bracelets." I smiled [emoji4].


----------



## annika08

Lots love said:


> [emoji41] [emoji5] [emoji7] love my stack
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


We are twinsies. Mines are rose gold yellow gold love and juc gold.


----------



## smile4me6

gators said:


> Ugh! That sucks!   I hadn't encountered any issues yet, But I'm always afraid it's going to pose a problem.







bellapurse said:


> Which airport?  I usually tell them before I go through the machine that it may sound and they are ok with it.







keevs1995 said:


> Which airport? I've been traveling the past few weeks across the US, Asia, and Europe. Haven't had any problems. Only comment I got was at Heathrow when one made a comment, "oh, it's one of those bracelets." I smiled [emoji4].




Denver International Airport....first time ever for me but it was also the first time wearing these bracelets!!


----------



## keevs1995

smile4me6 said:


> Denver International Airport....first time ever for me but it was also the first time wearing these bracelets!!




Good to know! Was this through TSA pre-check?


----------



## smile4me6

keevs1995 said:


> Good to know! Was this through TSA pre-check?




Nope....just regular old security check


----------



## michelleberk

I just got my second LOVE bracelet yesterday. I'm obsessed! The yellow gold pave is next on my list! The pave bracelets have a clasp instead of a screw so taking them off is a cinch!


----------



## Lots love

annika08 said:


> We are twinsies. Mines are rose gold yellow gold love and juc gold.


[emoji5] [emoji5] [emoji5] I'm glad I have twin I love these two colors thank u Annika 08

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

michelleberk said:


> I just got my second LOVE bracelet yesterday. I'm obsessed! The yellow gold pave is next on my list! The pave bracelets have a clasp instead of a screw so taking them off is a cinch!


Congratulations on your gorgeous stack I know it's very addictive cartier [emoji5] [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

michelleberk said:


> i just got my second love bracelet yesterday. I'm obsessed! The yellow gold pave is next on my list! The pave bracelets have a clasp instead of a screw so taking them off is a cinch!



stunning!


----------



## uhpharm01

michelleberk said:


> I just got my second LOVE bracelet yesterday. I'm obsessed! The yellow gold pave is next on my list! The pave bracelets have a clasp instead of a screw so taking them off is a cinch!



Just beautiful congrats


----------



## Morrison7552

OMG why can't they make them all with a clasp?! ::cries:: or at least a choice... Screw or clasp, buyer decide. Ha


----------



## CATEYES

michelleberk said:


> I just got my second LOVE bracelet yesterday. I'm obsessed! The yellow gold pave is next on my list! The pave bracelets have a clasp instead of a screw so taking them off is a cinch!



Both are gorgeous!! &#128153;&#128155; The clasp is a big plus in my book as well.


----------



## Junkenpo

michelleberk said:


> I just got my second LOVE bracelet yesterday. I'm obsessed! The yellow gold pave is next on my list! The pave bracelets have a clasp instead of a screw so taking them off is a cinch!



Normally I am a yellow gold girl all the way, but there is something about the white gold/black ceramic that hooks me.  I wish I had enough green on my money tree for it.


----------



## annika08

Lots love said:


> [emoji5] [emoji5] [emoji5] I'm glad I have twin I love these two colors thank u Annika 08
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




You're welcome. &#128578;


----------



## Purrrple

Hi everyone. I will be getting my first love bracelet soon. Just wanted to know if it's okay to get manicures. Should I be using anything to protect the love bracelet from any chemicals? Thanks!


----------



## Morrison7552

Cartier suggested to keep creams away from the precious metals, because it can get stuck in the crevices. I would probably not let them put lotions on you if you want to be extremely careful. I would say most people just wash it off though.


----------



## nastasja

michelleberk said:


> I just got my second LOVE bracelet yesterday. I'm obsessed! The yellow gold pave is next on my list! The pave bracelets have a clasp instead of a screw so taking them off is a cinch!




Beautiful! I'm super jealous!


----------



## Lots love

[emoji146] today's stack love add different looks to me permit stack thank u for letting me share 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Storm Spirit

Purrrple said:


> Hi everyone. I will be getting my first love bracelet soon. Just wanted to know if it's okay to get manicures. Should I be using anything to protect the love bracelet from any chemicals? Thanks!



If you're worried about chemicals, just wear a sweatband over the Love, and rinse the bracelet afterwards for peace of mind


----------



## bellapurse

I do get manicures, massages and everything.  I don't pampered this bracelet at all.  As a matter fact the other day I took a bath with Epsom salts, essential oils, baking soda and coconut oil and for the first time ever I worried.  Just wiped out the bracelet and its shinier than ever.  My bracelet is 5 or 6 years old (I can't remembered).


----------



## smile4me6

Travel update:
Came through Atlanta's airport with no problems like I did in Denver!! No pat down this time so I guess it just depends on where you go through security.  I just assumed it was the bracelets in Denver because it was my first time wearing them and I had never been pulled aside because of a beeping machine until This past Friday.


----------



## Purrrple

Anyone have any new updates on the thinner love coming this spring?


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Purrrple said:


> Anyone have any new updates on the thinner love coming this spring?



My SA said not till the end of the year or early next year.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Purrrple said:


> Anyone have any new updates on the thinner love coming this spring?



Forgot to quote.


----------



## bellapurse

I talked to an SA and she said this year.


----------



## sjunky13

No thin loves till fall and for holiday season. Fall starts in August! After August


----------



## nastasja

I'm dying for pictures of these things!


----------



## Lots love

Me too can't wait too see t h e collection 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Morrison7552

I think the love bracelet is thin enough haha


----------



## Lots love

Years ago price gold was so reasonable  and was so very heavy now it's so light and price is doubled they don't make jewerly like these use too cartier is the only one who makes gold solid and heavy but u pay arm and leg for it )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Morrison7552

I want a thicker love bracelet lol


----------



## bellapurse

sjunky13 said:


> No thin loves till fall and for holiday season. Fall starts in August! After August




Can't wait!


----------



## Snow Diva

killerlife said:


> I'm dying for pictures of these things!




+1. I'm also curious about the price of them.


----------



## gagabag

I'm intrigued with the thinner loves. Hopefully there won't be any price increase before then


----------



## lovethelove78

Hi! I just recently got my YG love (yay!) so have not had the heart to stack just yet!! The first scratch felt like a knife went through my heart haha. However, I have a delicate chain bracelet my mother had given to me when I was younger which I plan to stack with it later - once I get over being OCD


----------



## Leo the Lion

lovethelove78 said:


> Hi! I just recently got my YG love (yay!) so have not had the heart to stack just yet!! The first scratch felt like a knife went through my heart haha. However, I have a delicate chain bracelet my mother had given to me when I was younger which I plan to stack with it later - once I get over being OCD


Congrats Sweetie!!! Please post a picture


----------



## Makenna

lovethelove78 said:


> Hi! I just recently got my YG love (yay!) so have not had the heart to stack just yet!! The first scratch felt like a knife went through my heart haha. However, I have a delicate chain bracelet my mother had given to me when I was younger which I plan to stack with it later - once I get over being OCD



Congrats on your Love!


----------



## Minkas

lovethelove78 said:


> Hi! I just recently got my YG love (yay!) so have not had the heart to stack just yet!! The first scratch felt like a knife went through my heart haha. However, I have a delicate chain bracelet my mother had given to me when I was younger which I plan to stack with it later - once I get over being OCD


How exciting! Post a pic please!


----------



## paradox89

hi! just want to ask if you can authenticate cartier love bracelets?


----------



## Morrison7552

There's a feed specifically designed for that.


----------



## skim927

Hello all 

Background: I am SO READY to purchase my first LOVE however I am unable to decide between the YG or WG. I wear strictly WG jewelry but my mother gifted me her Francaise, which is both YG + WG. I've never been drawn to YG, however I am drawn to the YG LOVE, such a classic beauty! I am 26 but my wardrobe errs on the classic side so I feel that's why i am drawn to the YG. Also, I wear mostly black/gray. However, everyone is telling me that the WG suits me best...


How do I go about deciding the best color for me based on the background I have provided above? Based on my skin tone (for reference, fair asian skin, with yellow undertone) in the pictures, is there a color that would suit me the best in your opinions? 

Any insight would be very much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## gators

^^^ get both! . I'd get the yg first than maybe later on get the wg. The yg is such a classic! 
 Good luck


----------



## Lots love

skim927 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Background: I am SO READY to purchase my first LOVE however I am unable to decide between the YG or WG. I wear strictly WG jewelry but my mother gifted me her Francaise, which is both YG + WG. I've never been drawn to YG, however I am drawn to the YG LOVE, such a classic beauty! I am 26 but my wardrobe errs on the classic side so I feel that's why i am drawn to the YG. Also, I wear mostly black/gray. However, everyone is telling me that the WG suits me best...
> 
> 
> How do I go about deciding the best color for me based on the background I have provided above? Based on my skin tone (for reference, fair asian skin, with yellow undertone) in the pictures, is there a color that would suit me the best in your opinions?
> 
> Any insight would be very much appreciated! Thank you


The yellow looks good on you the white looks to pale on your skin tone and plus the yellow is so classic looking congratulations on your gorgeous love 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## uhpharm01

skim927 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Background: I am SO READY to purchase my first LOVE however I am unable to decide between the YG or WG. I wear strictly WG jewelry but my mother gifted me her Francaise, which is both YG + WG. I've never been drawn to YG, however I am drawn to the YG LOVE, such a classic beauty! I am 26 but my wardrobe errs on the classic side so I feel that's why i am drawn to the YG. Also, I wear mostly black/gray. However, everyone is telling me that the WG suits me best...
> 
> 
> How do I go about deciding the best color for me based on the background I have provided above? Based on my skin tone (for reference, fair asian skin, with yellow undertone) in the pictures, is there a color that would suit me the best in your opinions?
> 
> Any insight would be very much appreciated! Thank you



Get the yellow  gold


----------



## jssl1688

skim927 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Background: I am SO READY to purchase my first LOVE however I am unable to decide between the YG or WG. I wear strictly WG jewelry but my mother gifted me her Francaise, which is both YG + WG. I've never been drawn to YG, however I am drawn to the YG LOVE, such a classic beauty! I am 26 but my wardrobe errs on the classic side so I feel that's why i am drawn to the YG. Also, I wear mostly black/gray. However, everyone is telling me that the WG suits me best...
> 
> 
> How do I go about deciding the best color for me based on the background I have provided above? Based on my skin tone (for reference, fair asian skin, with yellow undertone) in the pictures, is there a color that would suit me the best in your opinions?
> 
> Any insight would be very much appreciated! Thank you




I think the yg looks lovely on you. The wg is more cool in tone and yg warmer and richer. I'm a fan of yg, I usually only pick wg when it has diamonds in it, otherwise it looks more like silver and I'm not a fan of that. Yg in the love is so classic and you couldn't go wrong. Good luck deciding and please share with us what u picked in the end.


----------



## pinklambies

skim927 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Background: I am SO READY to purchase my first LOVE however I am unable to decide between the YG or WG. I wear strictly WG jewelry but my mother gifted me her Francaise, which is both YG + WG. I've never been drawn to YG, however I am drawn to the YG LOVE, such a classic beauty! I am 26 but my wardrobe errs on the classic side so I feel that's why i am drawn to the YG. Also, I wear mostly black/gray. However, everyone is telling me that the WG suits me best...
> 
> 
> How do I go about deciding the best color for me based on the background I have provided above? Based on my skin tone (for reference, fair asian skin, with yellow undertone) in the pictures, is there a color that would suit me the best in your opinions?
> 
> Any insight would be very much appreciated! Thank you



I love the YG on you!


----------



## birkin10600

Yellow gold looks great on you.


----------



## luxebaglover

I also think the yellow suits your skin tone better besides it is a classic!


----------



## luvmy3girls

YG [emoji7]


----------



## me_love_purse

What do you ladies do to protect your love when you are swimming? Thanks


----------



## jssl1688

me_love_purse said:


> What do you ladies do to protect your love when you are swimming? Thanks




I wouldn't go swimming with it. Unless you have a platinum ring or bracelet. Most pools have chlorine and over time it will eat up your gold. It won't happen right away but in time it will def do some damage. Also, I don't wear any jewelry in pools or any place where I can potentially lose or damage it.


----------



## me_love_purse

I don't usually swim. Heck, I don't even like it. Certainly not going to wear any other jewelry in the pool but the loves are not easy to be put on and off. My kid is starting to take swimming. I have been dodging my turn to take her.  My husband has been teasing me that the main reason I have been refusing to do it is my jewelry weigh me down and I will sink. Anyways, I don't think I can dodge this any longer. I have to take her soon. Any idea on what I can do? Plastic sheeting cover? Saran Wrap? I don't want my loves to keep me from doing my motherly duties.


----------



## mmac

Hello! I'm a newbie to the Cartier world and had some quick questions for you ladies. I am going to HK and Taiwan in the fall and would love to make my LOVE bracelet purchase in the plain YG. I saw that there's a duty free Cartier store in Taipei. Would that mean it's cheaper and tax free? Would I have to pay customs in the end and lose out on my deal? Sorry I normally never travel international so I know nothing about international currency and fees. Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## Luxelifemomma

mmac said:


> Hello! I'm a newbie to the Cartier world and had some quick questions for you ladies. I am going to HK and Taiwan in the fall and would love to make my LOVE bracelet purchase in the plain YG. I saw that there's a duty free Cartier store in Taipei. Would that mean it's cheaper and tax free? Would I have to pay customs in the end and lose out on my deal? Sorry I normally never travel international so I know nothing about international currency and fees. Thanks in advance!!!!!



I don't know about pricing there, sorry. But I do know that if you are in the US and don't pay customs you can't exchange it in the US. I made that mistake one. So make sure you're 100% happy with it or pay taxes.


----------



## xoKate

Hello my fellow Cartier lovies!!! I recently purchased my 10 Diamond Yellow Gold LOVE and absolutely adore it! Though, I'm already planning my next Cartier purchase! After seeing posts about the fabulous Cartier Meetup Party in SF, I've been inspired to organize something similar at Cartier in the Los Angeles area.  I have relationships at both Beverly Hills & South Coast Plaza. Would any of you be interested in going if I were to coordinate the meetup and set it all up? Would love to hear your thoughts! XOXO


----------



## Morrison7552

xoKate I visit both of those locations


----------



## xoKate

Morrison7552 said:


> xoKate I visit both of those locations




Yay!!! That's perfect! Would you be interested in attending? PM me if you'd like. <smile>


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone wear a Love on each arm, rather than stacked? Is that weird? [emoji3]


----------



## skim927

Hi again everyone!

Thank you so much for your reply to my question regarding the WG or YG love bracelet! I am so glad I reached out!


But I am a bit torn since my BF says I should go for the WG (only because he feels that WG is worth more than YG and since I wear only WG jewelry to begin with..) 

My mother is also telling me to pick the WG since the YG will "age" me...she thinks i will regret it later since she regretted buying a gold tennis bracelet (Which she immediately turned to WG a couples year after). And not to sound incredibly ignorant, I did actually ask the SA if I could that too...which the answer was no. LOL :shame:

I agree that I was never a fan of YG until I saw the YG Love! Plus, based on my research, I am confident that the WG will lose it's sheen and overall "prettiness" after a year of constant wear... 



What shall I do? Just get the WG becuase its "worth more"? ..... 

Thank you again!


----------



## lovethelove78

Thanks so much everyone! So sorry for the super delay but here are some pics of it. Been almost a month and I'm in love! And you all were SO right about the buyers remorse going away. I was freaking out the first few days but once this beauty was on my wrist-magic! Poof! Buyers remorse gone! Yay!!! Best. Purchase. EV. Verrrr.


----------



## lovethelove78

another pic


----------



## lovethelove78

Hi skim927 - I vote for the YG! I feel like it's classic and will last you a lifetime. WG is pretty too but I agree with another poster before that it looks prettier with diamonds. You can always mix metals too  I'd go with YG  I know it's a huge decision but if you are so unsure maybe go to the boutique and try on and see what makes your heart sing  (I got that from another poster on here too and loved it haha) good luck! Xoxo


----------



## keevs1995

I've been playing around with stacking bracelets and could not seem to find the right stack/ combination with both gold and diamond bracelets. Since I wear both my Loves 24/7, they have to stay.  Attached are three different combinations. How do you wear your  gold/ diamond bracelet combos?


----------



## Lots love

lovethelove78 said:


> View attachment 3341326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic


So wish mine was shinny again Well congratulations on your gorgeous love 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

skim927 said:


> Hi again everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply to my question regarding the WG or YG love bracelet! I am so glad I reached out!
> 
> 
> But I am a bit torn since my BF says I should go for the WG (only because he feels that WG is worth more than YG and since I wear only WG jewelry to begin with..)
> 
> My mother is also telling me to pick the WG since the YG will "age" me...she thinks i will regret it later since she regretted buying a gold tennis bracelet (Which she immediately turned to WG a couples year after). And not to sound incredibly ignorant, I did actually ask the SA if I could that too...which the answer was no. LOL :shame:
> 
> I agree that I was never a fan of YG until I saw the YG Love! Plus, based on my research, I am confident that the WG will lose it's sheen and overall "prettiness" after a year of constant wear...
> 
> 
> 
> What shall I do? Just get the WG becuase its "worth more"? .....
> 
> Thank you again!


I guess it comes down to what u like doesn't matter what anyone else like u have wear the one u love the most .I went with pink gold first then later I got the yellow .go with your heart not with what cost the most it's the meaning behind it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

keevs1995 said:


> I've been playing around with stacking bracelets and could not seem to find the right stack/ combination with both gold and diamond bracelets. Since I wear both my Loves 24/7, they have to stay.  Attached are three different combinations. How do you wear your  gold/ diamond bracelet combos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341532
> View attachment 3341533
> View attachment 3341560


I love your stack looks amazing on you I would wear the diamond tennis bracelet on the other wrist that's me [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Morrison7552

Kourtney Kardashian's love bracelets are huge on her!


----------



## Lots love

today juc with sugilite cuff [emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FairGrape

keevs1995 said:


> I've been playing around with stacking bracelets and could not seem to find the right stack/ combination with both gold and diamond bracelets. Since I wear both my Loves 24/7, they have to stay.  Attached are three different combinations. How do you wear your  gold/ diamond bracelet combos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341532
> View attachment 3341533
> View attachment 3341560




I love love love the first one! I can never figure out the right lighting but here's how I wear mine.. Taken last night.

.


----------



## Lots love

FairGrape said:


> I love love love the first one! I can never figure out the right lighting but here's how I wear mine.. Taken last night.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341784


Absolutely love your stack perfect looking 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FairGrape

Lots love said:


> Absolutely love your stack perfect looking
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you Lots love. I love how creative you are with your stacks. So effortless and beautiful!


----------



## Scandibabe

Bought today WG love to match my RG. Went for plain version[emoji3] thanks for letting me share


----------



## Scandibabe

One more pic


----------



## pacificstar93

skim927 said:


> Hi again everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply to my question regarding the WG or YG love bracelet! I am so glad I reached out!
> 
> 
> But I am a bit torn since my BF says I should go for the WG (only because he feels that WG is worth more than YG and since I wear only WG jewelry to begin with..)
> 
> My mother is also telling me to pick the WG since the YG will "age" me...she thinks i will regret it later since she regretted buying a gold tennis bracelet (Which she immediately turned to WG a couples year after). And not to sound incredibly ignorant, I did actually ask the SA if I could that too...which the answer was no. LOL :shame:
> 
> I agree that I was never a fan of YG until I saw the YG Love! Plus, based on my research, I am confident that the WG will lose it's sheen and overall "prettiness" after a year of constant wear...
> 
> 
> 
> What shall I do? Just get the WG becuase its "worth more"? .....
> 
> Thank you again!



Please don't worry about the WG Love ever losing it's sheen or prettiness with constant wear. I have worn mine for much longer than that and it is still shiny and looks pristine, even with daily wear. If you love the WG, then get that!


----------



## keevs1995

FairGrape said:


> I love love love the first one! I can never figure out the right lighting but here's how I wear mine.. Taken last night.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341784




Thanks for the compliment and sharing how you stack your bracelets. Would love to see how others combine theirs!


----------



## Lots love

FairGrape said:


> Thank you Lots love. I love how creative you are with your stacks. So effortless and beautiful!


Oh thank you so much fairgrape you as well [emoji253] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## loubsandlulu

Are there any professional Cartier authenticators on TPF?


----------



## Minkas

Scandibabe said:


> One more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341904


They look great together!


----------



## Minkas

loubsandlulu said:


> Are there any professional Cartier authenticators on TPF?


You can try posting in the jewellery authentication thread but I don't know if they are professionals or just owners.


----------



## lovethelove78

Scandibabe-Congrats! Gorgeous bracelets! xx


----------



## may3545

Scandibabe said:


> Bought today WG love to match my RG. Went for plain version[emoji3] thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341903




Lovely! Are they different sizes? I ask since I have 2 loves in 18 and 19 and haven't stacked together because I worried they would bang too much.


----------



## Scandibabe

Minkas said:


> They look great together!







lovethelove78 said:


> Scandibabe-Congrats! Gorgeous bracelets! xx







may3545 said:


> Lovely! Are they different sizes? I ask since I have 2 loves in 18 and 19 and haven't stacked together because I worried they would bang too much.




Thank you very much! They are the same size, 17. And they bang and cling a lot anyway  I am trying to pull up the WG one as high on my wrist as I can, and the RG stays near my palm.


----------



## Lots love

add little color to my loves and juc [emoji292] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Morrison7552

Lots love-- where did you get your blue bracelet? [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

Morrison7552 said:


> Lots love-- where did you get your blue bracelet? [emoji173]&#65039;


It's Swarovski Crystal bracelet it comes in different colors too thank u [emoji292] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mybeautelab

I'm a big fan of wg cuz it looks so nice with everything. I like how it's very subtle yet elegant. I personally find wg goes better on Asian skin.


----------



## mybeautelab

I love your tennis bracelets. And gorgeous stack combos, may I ask where your tennis bracelets are from?


----------



## Leo the Lion

keevs1995 said:


> I've been playing around with stacking bracelets and could not seem to find the right stack/ combination with both gold and diamond bracelets. Since I wear both my Loves 24/7, they have to stay.  Attached are three different combinations. How do you wear your  gold/ diamond bracelet combos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341532
> View attachment 3341533
> View attachment 3341560


Beautiful!!


----------



## keevs1995

mybeautelab said:


> I love your tennis bracelets. And gorgeous stack combos, may I ask where your tennis bracelets are from?




Thanks. I had the bracelets made.


----------



## keevs1995

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful!!




Thanks!


----------



## LVoeletters

keevs1995 said:


> I've been playing around with stacking bracelets and could not seem to find the right stack/ combination with both gold and diamond bracelets. Since I wear both my Loves 24/7, they have to stay.  Attached are three different combinations. How do you wear your  gold/ diamond bracelet combos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341532
> View attachment 3341533
> View attachment 3341560




I wear one diamond bracelet at time similar to one of your pictures. Idk why but I can't layer them together properly. Maybe that means I should get another cartier bracelet to sandwich them.. [emoji48] I love the stacks you pictured and they all look good on you!


----------



## LVoeletters

Just a heads up to everyone who shops Cartier internationally- make sure you have your papers on you bc Cartier will not be able to look up your purchase even with bank statement showing the purchase in case of an issue. Which contridicts what I was told at the store I bought my bangle from. They told me they had an international system and if I had any problems I can fix it in NYC with no issues....


The NYC Cartier took responsibility for the Boston store damaging my bracelet last year, but bc they can't look my purchase up in the system they told me I have to be without the bangle for 4 months.... They  want to melt my bangle down and remake it. 
I have all my paperwork for everything I have purchased, down to my first lipstick... But as I kept the paperwork in a relatives house bc I moved a lot, I wasn't able to get a hold of it in time. 

I'm still waiting on corporate to see if they can speed it along.... I haven't been without my bangle a day since I bought it. Being without it is so weird. [emoji24]


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> Just a heads up to everyone who shops Cartier internationally- make sure you have your papers on you bc Cartier will not be able to look up your purchase even with bank statement showing the purchase in case of an issue. Which contridicts what I was told at the store I bought my bangle from. They told me they had an international system and if I had any problems I can fix it in NYC with no issues....
> 
> 
> The NYC Cartier took responsibility for the Boston store damaging my bracelet last year, but bc they can't look my purchase up in the system they told me I have to be without the bangle for 4 months.... They  want to melt my bangle down and remake it.
> I have all my paperwork for everything I have purchased, down to my first lipstick... But as I kept the paperwork in a relatives house bc I moved a lot, I wasn't able to get a hold of it in time.
> 
> I'm still waiting on corporate to see if they can speed it along.... I haven't been without my bangle a day since I bought it. Being without it is so weird. [emoji24]




I meant I haven't been without it for 4 months lol. I've had to be with out it for several weeks each time they replaced the screws.


----------



## Mininana

LVoeletters said:


> I meant I haven't been without it for 4 months lol. I've had to be with out it for several weeks each time they replaced the screws.




So sorry about this. Why did you have to have the screws replaced?


----------



## LVoeletters

Mininana said:


> So sorry about this. Why did you have to have the screws replaced?




Boutique ruined it when taking it off of me to clean. Ever since then, despite replacing the screw twice it gets loose. Never had a problem before this. I'm still waiting on the email from corporate.... [emoji24]


----------



## Luxelifemomma

LVoeletters said:


> Just a heads up to everyone who shops Cartier internationally- make sure you have your papers on you bc Cartier will not be able to look up your purchase even with bank statement showing the purchase in case of an issue. Which contridicts what I was told at the store I bought my bangle from. They told me they had an international system and if I had any problems I can fix it in NYC with no issues....
> 
> 
> The NYC Cartier took responsibility for the Boston store damaging my bracelet last year, but bc they can't look my purchase up in the system they told me I have to be without the bangle for 4 months.... They  want to melt my bangle down and remake it.
> I have all my paperwork for everything I have purchased, down to my first lipstick... But as I kept the paperwork in a relatives house bc I moved a lot, I wasn't able to get a hold of it in time.
> 
> I'm still waiting on corporate to see if they can speed it along.... I haven't been without my bangle a day since I bought it. Being without it is so weird. [emoji24]



The original store told you that you could repair it internationally which is what they are doing, yes? Replacing is different from repairing.  I had never been able to exchange international purchases so Cartier is probably the same. I'm sorry it's taking so long though. At least you will be getting a new bracelet!!


----------



## Mininana

LVoeletters said:


> Boutique ruined it when taking it off of me to clean. Ever since then, despite replacing the screw twice it gets loose. Never had a problem before this. I'm still waiting on the email from corporate.... [emoji24]




Oh no. I'm so sorry!  I hope you get your issue solved soon


----------



## LVoeletters

Luxelifemomma said:


> The original store told you that you could repair it internationally which is what they are doing, yes? Replacing is different from repairing.  I had never been able to exchange international purchases so Cartier is probably the same. I'm sorry it's taking so long though. At least you will be getting a new bracelet!!




No they told me specifically that there would be no issues for boutiques in different countries to look up my purchase information as I was on vacation when I purchased my bangle. I went over all of the parameters before I purchased it as that was my first Cartier purchase. I never asked for the replacement. They suggested this. 

I'd feel more comfortable once corporate makes the decision because when I dropped it off last month I was told they would take a week... Not several and counting. I feel very naked without the bangle for this long already and would like to know how long it's going to be. [emoji30]


----------



## LVoeletters

Mininana said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry!  I hope you get your issue solved soon




Thank you me too!


----------



## luxebaglover

Does it look weird if I use a yg love with a rose and steel oyster rolex? Does anyone have pics that can show me that combo? Thanks


----------



## schatje

Luxbaglover, here's a pic of my yg love and rose gold Rolex, hope it helps.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

LVoeletters said:


> No they told me specifically that there would be no issues for boutiques in different countries to look up my purchase information as I was on vacation when I purchased my bangle. I went over all of the parameters before I purchased it as that was my first Cartier purchase. I never asked for the replacement. They suggested this.
> 
> I'd feel more comfortable once corporate makes the decision because when I dropped it off last month I was told they would take a week... Not several and counting. I feel very naked without the bangle for this long already and would like to know how long it's going to be. [emoji30]




I'm sorry, I misunderstood. That's terrible  can you call and ask for an update??


----------



## luxebaglover

schatje said:


> Luxbaglover, here's a pic of my yg love and rose gold Rolex, hope it helps.




I like it! Thank youuu


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hey everyone,

I have that Timehop app that shows you pics you took on this day from previous years, and it looks like I got my LOVE 7 years ago today!   I remember the anticipation I had for MONTHS leading up to a cruise where I was hoping to purchase it, and how excited and nervous I was to wear it out of the store.  Truly a special day.

As you can see, it has  some scratches, but it's in great shape, and has made a friend


----------



## gagabag

lanasyogamama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have that Timehop app that shows you pics you took on this day from previous years, and it looks like I got my LOVE 7 years ago today!   I remember the anticipation I had for MONTHS leading up to a cruise where I was hoping to purchase it, and how excited and nervous I was to wear it out of the store.  Truly a special day.
> 
> As you can see, it has  some scratches, but it's in great shape, and has made a friend




Wonderful!


----------



## Leo the Lion

lanasyogamama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have that Timehop app that shows you pics you took on this day from previous years, and it looks like I got my LOVE 7 years ago today!   I remember the anticipation I had for MONTHS leading up to a cruise where I was hoping to purchase it, and how excited and nervous I was to wear it out of the store.  Truly a special day.
> 
> As you can see, it has  some scratches, but it's in great shape, and has made a friend


They are just gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## megs0927

Beautiful! I occasionally wish I had gotten a 17 instead of 18. I think a few of us in betweeners know the feeling!

Forgot to quote you lanasyogamama!


----------



## Perli

megs0927 said:


> Beautiful! I occasionally wish I had gotten a 17 instead of 18. I think a few of us in betweeners know the feeling!
> 
> Forgot to quote you lanasyogamama!


I´m an in betweener too, finally got a 16, size 17 was way to big. Going to post a pic soon! 

Lanasyogamama, your LOVE looks beautiful after such a long time!


----------



## sangheraa

lanasyogamama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have that Timehop app that shows you pics you took on this day from previous years, and it looks like I got my LOVE 7 years ago today!   I remember the anticipation I had for MONTHS leading up to a cruise where I was hoping to purchase it, and how excited and nervous I was to wear it out of the store.  Truly a special day.
> 
> As you can see, it has  some scratches, but it's in great shape, and has made a friend



Your bracelet is gorgeous, it still looks so new after seven years of wear. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LVoeletters

Luxelifemomma said:


> I'm sorry, I misunderstood. That's terrible  can you call and ask for an update??




I've been emailing with one of the associates. She said they finally found my transaction but that since it's still considered international bc of something with the tax? So bc of the tax thing they aren't going to go through with the original plan and are sending it to be evaluated as is instead...Again. Extremely annoyed as it sounds like they are going to try only replacing the screws and sending it back.


----------



## ooohlallaaa

Hello Ladies, my LB came in the mail today. I didn't go to the boutique to get measure since it's far from where I live. Was so excited when it came.&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;. I got the size 16 since my wrist was measured around 15-15 1/2( I measure it myself lol).I think the bracelet has snug fit on me, I cannot really turn the bracelet around. Should I keep size 16 or exchange for 17? Thank you.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello Ladies, my LB came in the mail today. I didn't go to the boutique to get measure since it's far from where I live. Was so excited when it came.&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;. I got the size 16 since my wrist was measured around 15-15 1/2( I measure it myself lol).I think the bracelet has snug fit on me, I cannot really turn the bracelet around. Should I keep size 16 or exchange for 17? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353949
> View attachment 3354035
> View attachment 3354036
> View attachment 3354038



That looks perfect! You don't want to be able to spin it around. That's how mine fits me


----------



## bellapurse

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello Ladies, my LB came in the mail today. I didn't go to the boutique to get measure since it's far from where I live. Was so excited when it came.&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;. I got the size 16 since my wrist was measured around 15-15 1/2( I measure it myself lol).I think the bracelet has snug fit on me, I cannot really turn the bracelet around. Should I keep size 16 or exchange for 17? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353949
> View attachment 3354035
> View attachment 3354036
> View attachment 3354038




That's a good fit.  You don't want it to go further down your hand.


----------



## gagabag

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello Ladies, my LB came in the mail today. I didn't go to the boutique to get measure since it's far from where I live. Was so excited when it came.&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;. I got the size 16 since my wrist was measured around 15-15 1/2( I measure it myself lol).I think the bracelet has snug fit on me, I cannot really turn the bracelet around. Should I keep size 16 or exchange for 17? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353949
> View attachment 3354035
> View attachment 3354036
> View attachment 3354038




I think the size looks perfect in you! I want my loves just right on my wrist so they don't bang on things and don't move as much (I have 3 but only wear 2 at most at a time). Scratching is inevitable but I noticed that it's lesser when the size is just right. My sis chose a bigger size and she hates it rolling up & down her forearm and felt uncomfortable with her wrist in the desk ledge when typing on her PC. Good luck with your decision and congrats on having the love! Enjoy!


----------



## CATEYES

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello Ladies, my LB came in the mail today. I didn't go to the boutique to get measure since it's far from where I live. Was so excited when it came.&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;. I got the size 16 since my wrist was measured around 15-15 1/2( I measure it myself lol).I think the bracelet has snug fit on me, I cannot really turn the bracelet around. Should I keep size 16 or exchange for 17? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353949
> View attachment 3354035
> View attachment 3354036
> View attachment 3354038



I think it looks perfect on you!!!! If it were any bigger would knock into things making it "worn in" quickly.  Also, would move up and down your arm and be annoying, like a bangle. It may take a while to get used to it being so close to your arm and wrist bone. However, I believe you will get used to it quickly. It's gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## Perli

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello Ladies, my LB came in the mail today. I didn't go to the boutique to get measure since it's far from where I live. Was so excited when it came.&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;. I got the size 16 since my wrist was measured around 15-15 1/2( I measure it myself lol).I think the bracelet has snug fit on me, I cannot really turn the bracelet around. Should I keep size 16 or exchange for 17? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353949
> View attachment 3354035
> View attachment 3354036
> View attachment 3354038


It looks perfect, I think so too. I bought mine on monday this week, and I got used to it much quicker than I thought. I was between sizes 16 and 17, but decided to go with size 16. That's a snugger fit, but as Cateyes mentioned, the love is not moving around so much and does not knock into so many things. I´m very happy, and I hope you enjoy this wonderful bracelet as well!


----------



## Perli

That's how mine fits! Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## mrs.posh

lanasyogamama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have that Timehop app that shows you pics you took on this day from previous years, and it looks like I got my LOVE 7 years ago today!   I remember the anticipation I had for MONTHS leading up to a cruise where I was hoping to purchase it, and how excited and nervous I was to wear it out of the store.  Truly a special day.
> 
> As you can see, it has  some scratches, but it's in great shape, and has made a friend



I love this!! I am due to get my JUC to my Rainbow Love. I cannot wait!


----------



## Spring Time

lanasyogamama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have that Timehop app that shows you pics you took on this day from previous years, and it looks like I got my LOVE 7 years ago today!   I remember the anticipation I had for MONTHS leading up to a cruise where I was hoping to purchase it, and how excited and nervous I was to wear it out of the store.  Truly a special day.
> 
> As you can see, it has  some scratches, but it's in great shape, and has made a friend


Wow looks amazing after all these years [emoji5] thank u for sharing your story with us it's was nice to share your special moment of reflection [emoji8]


----------



## CATEYES

Perli said:


> View attachment 3354211
> 
> That's how mine fits! Happy weekend everyone!



This size is perfect too!!!! Now I really want the cuff! Wish DH would buy already but .... I have a Chanel handbag and shoe addiction so, I can't complain&#128526; Have a happy weekend too Perli!&#127940;


----------



## CATEYES

lanasyogamama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have that Timehop app that shows you pics you took on this day from previous years, and it looks like I got my LOVE 7 years ago today!   I remember the anticipation I had for MONTHS leading up to a cruise where I was hoping to purchase it, and how excited and nervous I was to wear it out of the store.  Truly a special day.
> 
> As you can see, it has  some scratches, but it's in great shape, and has made a friend



I agree with the other ladies here in that your Love looks new! &#9884;Would never have thought it was 7 years old by any means. So happy for you she made a friend as well!! I would love to stare at my wrist throughout the day if I were you lanasyogamama!!


----------



## ooohlallaaa

Hello Ladies, thank you for your opinions! I decided to keep the size 16. When i first put it on, it feels a little weird having it so close to my arm and wrist bone, but today is 2nd day wearing it and I love it more and more . However, I have a concern, I will travel soon and I don't want to take off the bracelet since some people say it will strip the gold off on the screw, but I dont want to have trouble with the airport security. Please help and tell me about your experiences. Thank you so much! (Sorry I do not know how to quote everyone that replied to my post so please understand)


----------



## pinklambies

ooohlallaaa said:


> However, I have a concern, I will travel soon and I don't want to take off the bracelet since some people say it will strip the gold off on the screw, but I dont want to have trouble with the airport security. Please help and tell me about your experiences. Thank you so much!



Hi ooohlallaaa! I just recently got my Love too and flew from Canada to Las Vegas, with no problems on either end! I didn't even inform the security officer of the bracelet, I just walked through the scanner. I also had my screwdriver in my purse with me - no problems there either. Have fun and congrats!


----------



## baghagg

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello Ladies, thank you for your opinions! I decided to keep the size 16. When i first put it on, it feels a little weird having it so close to my arm and wrist bone, but today is 2nd day wearing it and I love it more and more . However, I have a concern, I will travel soon and I don't want to take off the bracelet since some people say it will strip the gold off on the screw, but I dont want to have trouble with the airport security. Please help and tell me about your experiences. Thank you so much!



I just had this concern two weeks ago domestically.  During TSA security checkpoint upon departure trip, the bracelet never set off any alarms.   Upon my return trip,  my bracelet set off alarms,  they asked me to take it off,  I told them I couldn't,  that it was screwed on;  they had me put my arm in the first area of metal detection,  it set off the alarms (once again,  this time without me in it,  just my arm), so they then put me thru the body scan and all was well.   I would suggest that If you're traveling with others,  try to time your handbag/carryon to not go thru until someone in your entourage (without a Love Bracelet) gets thru first,  put that person ahead of you.   This way,  if you get held up as I did,  your family or friends can grab your items while you're being scanned.   This regime worked flawlessly for me.   Hth


----------



## ooohlallaaa

Luxelifemomma said:


> That looks perfect! You don't want to be able to spin it around. That's how mine fits me





bellapurse said:


> That's a good fit.  You don't want it to go further down your hand.





gagabag said:


> I think the size looks perfect in you! I want my loves just right on my wrist so they don't bang on things and don't move as much (I have 3 but only wear 2 at most at a time). Scratching is inevitable but I noticed that it's lesser when the size is just right. My sis chose a bigger size and she hates it rolling up & down her forearm and felt uncomfortable with her wrist in the desk ledge when typing on her PC. Good luck with your decision and congrats on having the love! Enjoy!





CATEYES said:


> I think it looks perfect on you!!!! If it were any bigger would knock into things making it "worn in" quickly.  Also, would move up and down your arm and be annoying, like a bangle. It may take a while to get used to it being so close to your arm and wrist bone. However, I believe you will get used to it quickly. It's gorgeous, congrats!!





Perli said:


> It looks perfect, I think so too. I bought mine on monday this week, and I got used to it much quicker than I thought. I was between sizes 16 and 17, but decided to go with size 16. That's a snugger fit, but as Cateyes mentioned, the love is not moving around so much and does not knock into so many things. I´m very happy, and I hope you enjoy this wonderful bracelet as well!



Thank you for your opinions, I really appreciate them. I decided to keep the size 16, it looks perfect and the bracelet does slide around a little bit but I think it will get scratches easily if the size is bigger


----------



## ooohlallaaa

baghagg said:


> I just had this concern two weeks ago domestically.  During TSA security checkpoint upon departure trip, the bracelet never set off any alarms.   Upon my return trip,  my bracelet set off alarms,  they asked me to take it off,  I told them I couldn't,  that it was screwed on;  they had me put my arm in the first area of metal detection,  it set off the alarms (once again,  this time without me in it,  just my arm), so they then put me thru the body scan and all was well.   I would suggest that If you're traveling with others,  try to time your handbag/carryon to not go thru until someone in your entourage (without a Love Bracelet) gets thru first,  put that person ahead of you.   This way,  if you get held up as I did,  your family or friends can grab your items while you're being scanned.   This regime worked flawlessly for me.   Hth



Thank you for sharing your experience! Did the whole process take a long time? Like 5-15 mins? Some others say that they get patted down and I do not wish it to happen to me lol. and I will travel domestically too


----------



## ooohlallaaa

pinklambies said:


> Hi ooohlallaaa! I just recently got my Love too and flew from Canada to Las Vegas, with no problems on either end! I didn't even inform the security officer of the bracelet, I just walked through the scanner. I also had my screwdriver in my purse with me - no problems there either. Have fun and congrats!




Really? lucky you!  I was thinking about bringing the screwdriver too but I do not know if its considered as a weapon. Did you walk through the scanner anyway particular? lol, I remember somebody here on purseforum says they either use the other hand to cover the bracelet or walk like "frankentein" and the alarm wont set off.


----------



## baghagg

ooohlallaaa said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience! Did the whole process take a long time? Like 5-15 mins? Some others say that they get patted down and I do not wish it to happen to me lol. and I will travel domestically too



No pat down ( for better and for worse lol - jk), and the entire process didn't even take 5 minutes.  The longest part was waiting for my DH to make his way to the end of the conveyor belt first (he, too, set off the alarms and also had to go thru the full body scan machine) so that I could put my Chanel down on the conveyor belt at the right time so that he could grab it at the other end.  Honestly,  that was the worst part and took the longest,  the timing of it all to keep my bag safe.


----------



## Zucnarf

Anyone with wrist 14.5 and size 16?


----------



## pinklambies

ooohlallaaa said:


> Really? lucky you!  I was thinking about bringing the screwdriver too but I do not know if its considered as a weapon. Did you walk through the scanner anyway particular? lol, I remember somebody here on purseforum says they either use the other hand to cover the bracelet or walk like "frankentein" and the alarm wont set off.



Haha, I remember reading that! No, I didn't have any special techniques :lolots: It was quite busy and I was thinking more about getting my bags through the scanner than about my bracelet! Thankfully all was fine   I had my screwdriver in my purse just so I could tighten it if the screws came loose and not because I had any intention of removing my bracelet if it set off the alarm!


----------



## baghagg

ooohlallaaa said:


> Really? lucky you!  I was thinking about bringing the screwdriver too but I do not know if its considered as a weapon. Did you walk through the scanner anyway particular? lol, I remember somebody here on purseforum says they either use the other hand to cover the bracelet or walk like "frankentein" and the alarm wont set off.



I actually packed my screwdriver in my checked bags during departure in case mine loosened during my trip (which it did! ).  I noticed signs showing the tools which were restricted in carryons and their sizes and realized how much smaller ours is by comparison.   On my flight home I put it in my wallet,  which gets scanned during TSA security screening,  with no problems. ..


----------



## ooohlallaaa

Zucnarf said:


> Anyone with wrist 14.5 and size 16?


Me!  when i measure my wrist, it's 14 1/2, but the part further from my wrist bone is 15


----------



## Zucnarf

ooohlallaaa said:


> Me!  when i measure my wrist, it's 14 1/2, but the part further from my wrist bone is 15




Thank You so much for your reply!!
Would You please be so kind and post pics where I can see bracelet hanging?

Edit:
Are You sure your wrist is 14.5? I saw your post where You wrote 15.5? And there are pics and thank You for that but I think it looks Like 15.. 
Can You measure it again


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello Ladies, my LB came in the mail today. I didn't go to the boutique to get measure since it's far from where I live. Was so excited when it came.&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;. I got the size 16 since my wrist was measured around 15-15 1/2( I measure it myself lol).I think the bracelet has snug fit on me, I cannot really turn the bracelet around. Should I keep size 16 or exchange for 17? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353949
> View attachment 3354035
> View attachment 3354036
> View attachment 3354038



Looks amazing, you will have less damage since it snug.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My Loves at dinner tonight.


----------



## Mininana

zucnarf said:


> anyone with wrist 14.5 and size 16?


----------



## ooohlallaaa

Zucnarf said:


> Thank You so much for your reply!!
> Would You please be so kind and post pics where I can see bracelet hanging?
> 
> Edit:
> Are You sure your wrist is 14.5? I saw your post where You wrote 15.5? And there are pics and thank You for that but I think it looks Like 15..
> Can You measure it again




Hello! Just measured again and took a picture for you to see [emoji3], I know I said I couldn't really turn the bracelet around and I don't know why but I'm able to turn the bracelet around comfortable now


----------



## jaccika

I'm new to Cartier n I have small wrist (<14 cm measuring at wrist bone). Do u think they have small size that fits me well?


----------



## Mininana

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello! Just measured again and took a picture for you to see [emoji3], I know I said I couldn't really turn the bracelet around and I don't know why but I'm able to turn the bracelet around comfortable now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354764




That happened to me the other day and I flipped out!! But it was ok afterwards


----------



## Makenna

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello Ladies, thank you for your opinions! I decided to keep the size 16. When i first put it on, it feels a little weird having it so close to my arm and wrist bone, but today is 2nd day wearing it and I love it more and more . However, I have a concern, I will travel soon and I don't want to take off the bracelet since some people say it will strip the gold off on the screw, but I dont want to have trouble with the airport security. Please help and tell me about your experiences. Thank you so much! (Sorry I do not know how to quote everyone that replied to my post so please understand)



I just came back from Hawaii yesterday and no problems going  or coming back with TSA.  I told the TSA agent flying out that I couldn't take my bracelet off he just grunted it's fine and to go through the body scan.  I didn't even bother to tell TSA coming back about my bracelet, no pat down, nothing.  You'll be okay.


----------



## Canturi lover

jaccika said:


> I'm new to Cartier n I have small wrist (<14 cm measuring at wrist bone). Do u think they have small size that fits me well?




They have size 15 if that would fit you better.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3354707
> View attachment 3354708



My wrist is just under 14cm. The 15 is special order. I have 16, I like that I can push it up.


----------



## Zucnarf

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3354707
> View attachment 3354708




Thank You! Do You think 16 is perfect size? I would Like that the bracelet isn't too big and Flips too much?
I read that bracelet should be 1 cm bigger then wrist for perfect fit and 2 for very comfort.


----------



## Zucnarf

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello! Just measured again and took a picture for you to see [emoji3], I know I said I couldn't really turn the bracelet around and I don't know why but I'm able to turn the bracelet around comfortable now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354764
> View attachment 3354767




Thank You for pics! I measure my wrist cca 2,3 cm before wrist bone and that is the part which is 14.5cm. Do You think 16 is the perfect size? I Like more snug fit then fliping around all the time.
I read that 1 cm bigger then wrist should be perfect fit.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello! Just measured again and took a picture for you to see [emoji3], I know I said I couldn't really turn the bracelet around and I don't know why but I'm able to turn the bracelet around comfortable now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354764
> View attachment 3354767



Off topic, but is your background a sofa? It looks exactly like the weave on mine. We might be sofa twins.


----------



## jaccika

Canturi lover said:


> They have size 15 if that would fit you better.



Thx so much for the suggestion. I thought they don't have 15 anymore, I'll go ask later


----------



## baghagg

jaccika said:


> Thx so much for the suggestion. I thought they don't have 15 anymore, I'll go ask later



I'm pretty sure size 15 is a special order


----------



## Mininana

Zucnarf said:


> Thank You! Do You think 16 is perfect size? I would Like that the bracelet isn't too big and Flips too much?
> I read that bracelet should be 1 cm bigger then wrist for perfect fit and 2 for very comfort.








This is a pic in the middle of the "spin" and it's quite tight still

Im OK with the size but would prefer a slightly smaller fit. But then I am claustrophobic and had a mild panic attack when I thought I could not spin the bracelet and it was stuck


----------



## sjunky13

lanasyogamama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have that Timehop app that shows you pics you took on this day from previous years, and it looks like I got my LOVE 7 years ago today!   I remember the anticipation I had for MONTHS leading up to a cruise where I was hoping to purchase it, and how excited and nervous I was to wear it out of the store.  Truly a special day.
> 
> As you can see, it has  some scratches, but it's in great shape, and has made a friend



Looks fab! 

still my fav combo


----------



## Zucnarf

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3355546
> View attachment 3355547
> 
> 
> This is a pic in the middle of the "spin" and it's quite tight still
> 
> Im OK with the size but would prefer a slightly smaller fit. But then I am claustrophobic and had a mild panic attack when I thought I could not spin the bracelet and it was stuck




Thank You!!


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My Loves at dinner tonight.


Absolutely love the picture of your loves nice picture[emoji8]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> Absolutely love the picture of your loves nice picture[emoji8]



Thanks!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I have the 16 in gold, and it's perfect for me, and my wrists are tiny!


----------



## Zucnarf

Do You girls match the color of your Love with your rings? I have white gold engagement ring and plan to wear bracelet in the same hand but in yg. Is it weird if I wear yg bracelet?


----------



## Lots love

so loving my custom made jadetie bracelet with my cartier pieces [emoji135]


----------



## lanasyogamama

Perli said:


> I´m an in betweener too, finally got a 16, size 17 was way to big. Going to post a pic soon!
> 
> Lanasyogamama, your LOVE looks beautiful after such a long time!





sangheraa said:


> Your bracelet is gorgeous, it still looks so new after seven years of wear. Thanks for sharing!





mrs.posh said:


> I love this!! I am due to get my JUC to my Rainbow Love. I cannot wait!





Spring Time said:


> Wow looks amazing after all these years [emoji5] thank u for sharing your story with us it's was nice to share your special moment of reflection [emoji8]





CATEYES said:


> I agree with the other ladies here in that your Love looks new! &#9884;Would never have thought it was 7 years old by any means. So happy for you she made a friend as well!! I would love to stare at my wrist throughout the day if I were you lanasyogamama!!





sjunky13 said:


> Looks fab!
> 
> still my fav combo




Thanks so much ladies.  It's a big purchase, but I have ZERO regrets.  I'd take it over 100 luxury bags.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Here's mine, pls ignore the flour on my finger, was busy cooking and had to snap an impromptu pic!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Morrison7552 said:


> Question for love bracelet bangle owners--- so how many times have you taken yours off? And for what reason did you do it?



Never taken it off since my love screwed it on my wrist 3 years ago, it still looks pristine and shiny.


----------



## Morrison7552

@babydoll chanel--- yeah I haven't taken mine off yet, either! I don't really see the point unless I'm doing something like diving or something really strenuous. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Morrison7552 said:


> @babydoll chanel--- yeah I haven't taken mine off yet, either! I don't really see the point unless I'm doing something like diving or something really strenuous. Thanks for the response!



You're welcome!  

Enjoy your bracelet


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> I've been emailing with one of the associates. She said they finally found my transaction but that since it's still considered international bc of something with the tax? So bc of the tax thing they aren't going to go through with the original plan and are sending it to be evaluated as is instead...Again. Extremely annoyed as it sounds like they are going to try only replacing the screws and sending it back.


 
I just saw this and I feel so badly that this is happening to you. Do you think you can maybe speak to a manager....Oh, I see you spoke with corporate so that probably won't work. I do hope this works out for you. I would feel terrible if they damaged my bracelet and then I had to wait months to receive a new one.


----------



## Lots love

[emoji292]


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have that Timehop app that shows you pics you took on this day from previous years, and it looks like I got my LOVE 7 years ago today!   I remember the anticipation I had for MONTHS leading up to a cruise where I was hoping to purchase it, and how excited and nervous I was to wear it out of the store.  Truly a special day.
> 
> As you can see, it has  some scratches, but it's in great shape, and has made a friend




My first jewelry inspiration [emoji7] looks great!


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just saw this and I feel so badly that this is happening to you. Do you think you can maybe speak to a manager....Oh, I see you spoke with corporate so that probably won't work. I do hope this works out for you. I would feel terrible if they damaged my bracelet and then I had to wait months to receive a new one.




Yeah she hasn't updated me yet, deliberately ignored my last email about why they are not remaking it as originally planned and why after almost two months and only confirmed that she changed my address as requested. Maybe I'll give it two weeks before I email her again bc now this 4 month process is looking like 6 months since the bracelet is still in the boutique. I am not happy lol.


----------



## ooohlallaaa

Hello ladies, I hope everyone have a good day. It's been almost a week since I got my love bracelet, and I got a deep scratch on it already( hopefully you can see in the picture). And I got this scratch on the day that I broke up with my boyfriend, it hurts so bad and my chest feels so heavy. Every time I look at this scratch, it reminds me of that day...


----------



## schatje

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello ladies, I hope everyone have a good day. It's been almost a week since I got my love bracelet, and I got a deep scratch on it already( hopefully you can see in the picture). And I got this scratch on the day that I broke up with my boyfriend, it hurts so bad and my chest feels so heavy. Every time I look at this scratch, it reminds me of that day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358671



Welcome to the club, exact same story. And that was almost a year ago. Hugs to you, you'll be alright. Now my bracelet is so scratched up I honestly don't care anymore.


----------



## Morrison7552

@ooohlallaaa don't worry hun, it's bound to happen on a piece of jewelry you wear 24/7. It's really quite unavoidable, unfortunately. Just a word of advice.. I have had my bracelet for 6 weeks and the screw came loose-- but I was able to catch it. My SA screwed it on me and I never took it off. So please be careful and check your screws often. If it fell off then it could either get lost or get really bandaged up--- depending on where it would fall.


----------



## FairGrape

Lots love said:


> [emoji292]




Awwww [emoji7]!


----------



## ooohlallaaa

schatje said:


> Welcome to the club, exact same story. And that was almost a year ago. Hugs to you, you'll be alright. Now my bracelet is so scratched up I honestly don't care anymore.




Thank you for your words. I just try to keep myself busy now. I'm gonna train with my personal trainer many days a week now beside working, just trying to keep myself busy. It hurts that every time I look at my lovely bracelet, this scratch will always remind me of that day. I'll grow old with this bracelet and it will experience many more things in the future with me.


----------



## ooohlallaaa

Morrison7552 said:


> @ooohlallaaa don't worry hun, it's bound to happen on a piece of jewelry you wear 24/7. It's really quite unavoidable, unfortunately. Just a word of advice.. I have had my bracelet for 6 weeks and the screw came loose-- but I was able to catch it. My SA screwed it on me and I never took it off. So please be careful and check your screws often. If it fell off then it could either get lost or get really bandaged up--- depending on where it would fall.




Thank you! I'll try to tighten it once every month or 2 months. Someone was telling me the old version has the screw separate, but mine has the screws attached to the bracelet. I'll be extra careful &#128578;


----------



## luvmy3girls

ooohlallaaa said:


> Hello ladies, I hope everyone have a good day. It's been almost a week since I got my love bracelet, and I got a deep scratch on it already( hopefully you can see in the picture). And I got this scratch on the day that I broke up with my boyfriend, it hurts so bad and my chest feels so heavy. Every time I look at this scratch, it reminds me of that day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358671




Sorry about your scratch. You should turn the bracelet around so the scratch is on the other side so you don't have to see it all the time [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

FairGrape said:


> Awwww [emoji7]!


Thank u fairgrape she is most cartier guard dog [emoji5] [emoji5]


----------



## schatje

ooohlallaaa said:


> Thank you for your words. I just try to keep myself busy now. I'm gonna train with my personal trainer many days a week now beside working, just trying to keep myself busy. It hurts that every time I look at my lovely bracelet, this scratch will always remind me of that day. I'll grow old with this bracelet and it will experience many more things in the future with me.



Yeah, just keep yourself as busy as you can, workout, hang out with friends, meet new people, and earn a few more scratches along the way, by then you won't even remember which scratch is from when and where. I'm sure you'll be alright, to a brighter future! &#127870;&#127870;

A bit off topic, I'm considering to do pole dancing, but thing about it is I'll have to have my bracelet off... So still thinking.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LVoeletters said:


> My first jewelry inspiration [emoji7] looks great!




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## mimi89

Wrist is 15 cm

I tried on the 16 it was tight and 17 is moving up and down and 16.5 would have been perfect. Which one would you prefer? 16cm - cannot move up and down in some angle it almost looks like stuck but i do not like the dangly feel of 17cm


----------



## Lots love

mimi89 said:


> Wrist is 15 cm
> 
> I tried on the 16 it was tight and 17 is moving up and down and 16.5 would have been perfect. Which one would you prefer? 16cm - cannot move up and down in some angle it almost looks like stuck but i do not like the dangly feel of 17cm


Most people swell in the summer time I would go 17 did u measure your wrist or did u go into the store I went up a size and it Fits perfectly


----------



## mimi89

Lots love said:


> Most people swell in the summer time I would go 17 did u measure your wrist or did u go into the store I went up a size and it Fits perfectly



I did go to the store and try both. 16 is a super tight fit whereas 17 is dangly. I am so torn in this because I desperately want to own one.


----------



## Lots love

mimi89 said:


> I did go to the store and try both. 16 is a super tight fit whereas 17 is dangly. I am so torn in this because I desperately want to own one. [emoji14]


OK what did t hey say your size is please


----------



## Lots love

I was 17 but I went with 18 and fits perfect except in summer gets snug which drives me nuts sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 okay I hope my pictures help u [emoji2]


----------



## mimi89

Lots love said:


> I was 17 but I went with 18 and fits perfect except in summer gets snug which drives me nuts sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I hope my pictures help u [emoji2]



Thanks heaps  definitely I want my bracelet to stay at where your first pic is and its 16cm ... but of course I need to think of the swelling factor too so I'll go for 17cm thanks


----------



## Lots love

mimi89 said:


> Thanks heaps  definitely I want my bracelet to stay at where your first pic is and its 16cm ... but of course I need to think of the swelling factor too so I'll go for 17cm thanks


OK so if the 17 is like mine u are fine I'm glad I could help I can't wait to see pictures of yours[emoji41]


----------



## nastasja

mimi89 said:


> Wrist is 15 cm
> 
> I tried on the 16 it was tight and 17 is moving up and down and 16.5 would have been perfect. Which one would you prefer? 16cm - cannot move up and down in some angle it almost looks like stuck but i do not like the dangly feel of 17cm




I was in the same situation. I kept saying why don't they make a 16.5 haha. I went with the 17. It's very comfortable; I forget I'm wearing it. I think the 16 would've been claustrophobic.


----------



## djsmom

I like the sound my two loves make as they dangle up as my down my wrist. They hit so much I found myself tightening the screws, at least twice a day. I haven't had any more problems after they put Loctite on them.


----------



## Lots love

djsmom said:


> I like the sound my two loves make as they dangle up as my down my wrist. They hit so much I found myself tightening the screws, at least twice a day. I haven't had any more problems after they put Loctite on them.


Me too but I never had any problems thank God with screws opening up and I think it's all about how well they are lined up I inside after taking them off and putting them together I noticed how they line up I love yours I think they are white gold am I right look good on u


----------



## djsmom

Lots love said:


> Me too but I never had any problems thank God with screws opening up and I think it's all about how well they are lined up I inside after taking them off and putting them together I noticed how they line up I love yours I think they are white gold am I right look good on u




Thank you and yes they are white gold.


----------



## Lots love

djsmom said:


> Thank you and yes they are white gold.


You are very welcome have good night thank you for sharing


----------



## cherylc

schatje said:


> Yeah, just keep yourself as busy as you can, workout, hang out with friends, meet new people, and earn a few more scratches along the way, by then you won't even remember which scratch is from when and where. I'm sure you'll be alright, to a brighter future! &#127870;&#127870;
> 
> 
> 
> A bit off topic, I'm considering to do pole dancing, but thing about it is I'll have to have my bracelet off... So still thinking.




I did pole dancing and just wore a sweat band over it! no need to take off!


----------



## lanasyogamama

LVoeletters said:


> My first jewelry inspiration [emoji7] looks great!


----------



## schatje

cherylc said:


> I did pole dancing and just wore a sweat band over it! no need to take off!



Thanks cheylc, this is great news!!! I can't wait to start!!


----------



## gagabag

mimi89 said:


> Wrist is 15 cm
> 
> I tried on the 16 it was tight and 17 is moving up and down and 16.5 would have been perfect. Which one would you prefer? 16cm - cannot move up and down in some angle it almost looks like stuck but i do not like the dangly feel of 17cm




I'm same size as you. 17 is just right. 16 will be too snug. 18 will go up and down your forearm.


----------



## LVoeletters

Well I just got the call from Cartier saying that it basically wasn't damaged enough to be sent to Paris to be melted down and remade..... So they are for the 3rd time just replacing screw and sending it back next week. Maybe I should have let it get as bad as it did the first two times. I thought I was being proactive when it started showing the same signs.....

"If it falls off file a police report and let me know"... Really?!

Rather turned off by this. I don't want to have to continuously worry about it like I have been all year. And now there are scratches on it that would have never been on it if it wasn't faulty. 

Why the heck would they take a month to confirm my purchase just to do the same damn thing they did the first two times? 

I think I'm officially crossing off getting a second bangle.


----------



## Babsiegirl

LVoeletters said:


> Well I just got the call from Cartier saying that it basically wasn't damaged enough to be sent to Paris to be melted down and remade..... So they are for the 3rd time just replacing screw and sending it back next week. Maybe I should have let it get as bad as it did the first two times. I thought I was being proactive when it started showing the same signs.....
> 
> "If it falls off file a police report and let me know"... Really?!
> 
> Rather turned off by this. I don't want to have to continuously worry about it like I have been all year. And now there are scratches on it that would have never been on it if it wasn't faulty.
> 
> Why the heck would they take a month to confirm my purchase just to do the same damn thing they did the first two times?
> 
> I think I'm officially crossing off getting a second bangle.




That's ridiculous. They should have given you a new one!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

babsiegirl said:


> that's ridiculous. They should have given you a new one!!!



+1


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> Well I just got the call from Cartier saying that it basically wasn't damaged enough to be sent to Paris to be melted down and remade..... So they are for the 3rd time just replacing screw and sending it back next week. Maybe I should have let it get as bad as it did the first two times. I thought I was being proactive when it started showing the same signs.....
> 
> "If it falls off file a police report and let me know"... Really?!
> 
> Rather turned off by this. I don't want to have to continuously worry about it like I have been all year. And now there are scratches on it that would have never been on it if it wasn't faulty.
> 
> Why the heck would they take a month to confirm my purchase just to do the same damn thing they did the first two times?
> 
> I think I'm officially crossing off getting a second bangle.



That would infuriate me. I would keep pushing for a better resolution. I can understand why you would be turned off from a second bangle. These are expensive items, you would expect better customer service.


----------



## anna113377

Hi LVoeletters

Firstly, I want to apologise for the inadequate service you have been receiving from Cartier!  You should definitely NOT have to experience such bad customer service - especially from such a high end brand.

I'm not sure where you're located but surely you would have some sort of consumer right from a legal perspective?  I.e.  When you've purchased a good (your love bracelet), you expect it to last a certain period (in Australia, it's an implied 12 month warranty) without defect?

I would 110% not give up!  I recently had issues with Chanel and Christian Louboutin.  Let's just say they will use big words to confuse you and throw you off or provide reasons, which will make you feel useless; they just don't want to be out of pocket in any form.  Lucky for me and unlucky for them, I knew a thing or two about my consumer rights and persisted!

If you keep persisting and emphasise your dissatisfaction, they will make your wrong, right.  Having to repair the love bracelet for a third time, is not good enough!  There is obviously something wrong...

Wishing you all the very best x o


----------



## nan2595

Hi! I'm so sorry this happened to you. May I ask what happened to your bracelet that they wanted to melt it?


----------



## LVoeletters

anna113377 said:


> Hi LVoeletters
> 
> Firstly, I want to apologise for the inadequate service you have been receiving from Cartier!  You should definitely NOT have to experience such bad customer service - especially from such a high end brand.
> 
> I'm not sure where you're located but surely you would have some sort of consumer right from a legal perspective?  I.e.  When you've purchased a good (your love bracelet), you expect it to last a certain period (in Australia, it's an implied 12 month warranty) without defect?
> 
> I would 110% not give up!  I recently had issues with Chanel and Christian Louboutin.  Let's just say they will use big words to confuse you and throw you off or provide reasons, which will make you feel useless; they just don't want to be out of pocket in any form.  Lucky for me and unlucky for them, I knew a thing or two about my consumer rights and persisted!
> 
> If you keep persisting and emphasise your dissatisfaction, they will make your wrong, right.  Having to repair the love bracelet for a third time, is not good enough!  There is obviously something wrong...
> 
> Wishing you all the very best x o




I'm in the US, but I'm not sure if I have consumer rights because the damage was made at the boutique when they took it off to clean it last year. Should I write a letter or something? I really thought being patient and letting them take their sweet *** time locating my purchase would ensure a speedier process. Now I wish I opted to bypass and go the longer route bc at least it would have ended up in Paris.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That would infuriate me. I would keep pushing for a better resolution. I can understand why you would be turned off from a second bangle. These are expensive items, you would expect better customer service.




She wouldn't let me talk to her manager because she said this is what the manager directed her to do and it's already on its way back to me. They replaced the screws without contacting me that they were going to change the whole game plan. Should I write to her or something? I don't get how they expect me to wear this comfortably now.


----------



## anna113377

The fact that the Cartier SA would not let you speak to the Manager is so poor of them!  I cannot believe it!  I am so infuriated.  

When last year did Cartier damage your bracelet?  American law is quite similar to Australia so you will have consumer rights.  I hope all this has happened in less than a year!  I would keep note of every conversation you've had with them and compile that into a letter (yes, 110% you should write a letter!).

In the letter, you should express every single issue you have had with your bracelet; from the first time you had to have it repaired, how long it took (include the dates and names of anyone you spoke to and what they said) and how they damaged your bracelet; how they've taken so long to resolve your issue (for the third time) and have eventually come back to you with a resolution they did the first two times (which was done so in a much shorter time frame).

You should also mention how you requested to speak to the manager but were refused the right to do so and definitely mention that you expect more from such a prominent high end label and this should not have happened - you're paying $5000+ for a bracelet!  From my experience, the stores cannot be bothered to send your goods to get it repaired overseas - it creates too much paperwork for them.  Believe me when I say that they will come up with any excuse under the sun to not have the matter escalated; they just hope you will give in to what they're saying and leave it at that.  I am not well off but I work very hard to purchase my goods and when you're paying such a premium for a bracelet because of their reputation, you expect nothing but the very best from the store.

It's not like you haven't been patient, you have been more than accomodating when it should be the other way around!  You should not have to bear the damage that they caused (was it the first damage on your bracelet?).

The more detail you put in your letter, the better.  Address it to the store manager and give them at the minimum five business days to respond to you.  If there is a preferred outcome that you wish to occur, write that down.

I've included a link that will help you to write and structure your letter:
https://www.usa.gov/complaint-letter

AND here is a link of how you proceed to take the matter further:
https://www.usa.gov/consumer-complaints

Just keep persevering and DO NOT GIVE UP!  A Cartier love bracelet is worth fighting for!

Let me know how you go!

Wishing you all the best x o


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> She wouldn't let me talk to her manager because she said this is what the manager directed her to do and it's already on its way back to me. They replaced the screws without contacting me that they were going to change the whole game plan. Should I write to her or something? I don't get how they expect me to wear this comfortably now.


 
I would definitely write a letter detailing your experience and I think its completely unacceptable that you were declined the option of speaking with a manger. That is what manager's are for after all. It is not like Cartier is hurting for money, IMO they should have given you a NEW bracelet and send the other back as defective. I would definitely keep pushing, but I would be polite. They are expecting you to go away. I wouldn't.


----------



## uhpharm01

A certified letter should be sent to he corporate office in the USA. With return receipt


----------



## Leo the Lion

luvmy3girls said:


> sorry about your scratch. You should turn the bracelet around so the scratch is on the other side so you don't have to see it all the time [emoji4]


+1


----------



## LVoeletters

anna113377 said:


> The fact that the Cartier SA would not let you speak to the Manager is so poor of them!  I cannot believe it!  I am so infuriated.
> 
> When last year did Cartier damage your bracelet?  American law is quite similar to Australia so you will have consumer rights.  I hope all this has happened in less than a year!  I would keep note of every conversation you've had with them and compile that into a letter (yes, 110% you should write a letter!).
> 
> In the letter, you should express every single issue you have had with your bracelet; from the first time you had to have it repaired, how long it took (include the dates and names of anyone you spoke to and what they said) and how they damaged your bracelet; how they've taken so long to resolve your issue (for the third time) and have eventually come back to you with a resolution they did the first two times (which was done so in a much shorter time frame).
> 
> You should also mention how you requested to speak to the manager but were refused the right to do so and definitely mention that you expect more from such a prominent high end label and this should not have happened - you're paying $5000+ for a bracelet!  From my experience, the stores cannot be bothered to send your goods to get it repaired overseas - it creates too much paperwork for them.  Believe me when I say that they will come up with any excuse under the sun to not have the matter escalated; they just hope you will give in to what they're saying and leave it at that.  I am not well off but I work very hard to purchase my goods and when you're paying such a premium for a bracelet because of their reputation, you expect nothing but the very best from the store.
> 
> It's not like you haven't been patient, you have been more than accomodating when it should be the other way around!  You should not have to bear the damage that they caused (was it the first damage on your bracelet?).
> 
> The more detail you put in your letter, the better.  Address it to the store manager and give them at the minimum five business days to respond to you.  If there is a preferred outcome that you wish to occur, write that down.
> 
> I've included a link that will help you to write and structure your letter:
> https://www.usa.gov/complaint-letter
> 
> AND here is a link of how you proceed to take the matter further:
> https://www.usa.gov/consumer-complaints
> 
> Just keep persevering and DO NOT GIVE UP!  A Cartier love bracelet is worth fighting for!
> 
> Let me know how you go!
> 
> Wishing you all the best x o




Thank you for all of this info!!!! They damaged it around this time of year last year. Right around Memorial Day weekend. I moved in June so I was only able to come back and forth on now 3 separate occasions. 

Yeah I agree, I worked hard for this bracelet. It was a graduation gift to myself when I was going through a lot of changes. I'm proud of it and I feel like it's tainted. It arrived yesterday and I don't want to put it on. These links are super helpful and I am very much grateful for you to take the time to outline how to do this for me!!


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I would definitely write a letter detailing your experience and I think its completely unacceptable that you were declined the option of speaking with a manger. That is what manager's are for after all. It is not like Cartier is hurting for money, IMO they should have given you a NEW bracelet and send the other back as defective. I would definitely keep pushing, but I would be polite. They are expecting you to go away. I wouldn't.




You are right. I'll keep you updated, will be working on this during the weekend, have to go through my emails to chronicle everything.


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> A certified letter should be sent to he corporate office in the USA. With return receipt




So not the boutique itself? Or to both?


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> So not the boutique itself? Or to both?



Just to be on the safe side send it to both.


----------



## ecofashionnews

keevs1995 said:


> I've been playing around with stacking bracelets and could not seem to find the right stack/ combination with both gold and diamond bracelets. Since I wear both my Loves 24/7, they have to stay.  Attached are three different combinations. How do you wear your  gold/ diamond bracelet combos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341532
> View attachment 3341533
> View attachment 3341560




Beautiful stack!![emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

I wish that someone would think about switching one color love or clou for another color I think a lot of people wish sometimes they had gotten something in another color. I wish they had people who would think this was good idea answer say u know what I would love to switch this for someone else color I just think that's good idea instead of buying another one why not switch with someone else


----------



## Bagisa

Yikes, this just happened. WTH? The screw is still place...


----------



## Morrison7552

Is that the new screw system? I would take it into Cartier.


----------



## Bagisa

Morrison7552 said:


> Is that the new screw system? I would take it into Cartier.




I got it this time last year. My husband helped me screw it back in. And we discovered that the other end was loosening as well.


----------



## schatje

bagisa said:


> yikes, this just happened. Wth? The screw is still place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370936



&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## coquettebags

Bagisa said:


> I got it this time last year. My husband helped me screw it back in. And we discovered that the other end was loosening as well.




Take it in to Cartier and get it cleaned. Mine was loose before and I had it cleaned and now I have no problems. They can also check to see if there may be an issue with the screw.


----------



## Morrison7552

Can anyone share some photos on the wear and tear caused by a couple of loves stacked together? Particularly the sides of the bracelet? I am wondering how much damage it does/ or does not do. TIA [emoji1] I am thinking if I get another love-- I am not sure I want the brand new one to be damaged immediately do the the friction of the other bangle.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

French Martini...


----------



## callieeee

NikkisABagGirl said:


> French Martini...




Gorgeous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> French Martini...



Thanks.


----------



## callieeee

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks.




How long have you had your bangles? I'm thinking of adding a pg to my yg but I'm afraid they will end up fading into the same color...Yours look amazing and I can see a definite difference in color


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

callieeee said:


> How long have you had your bangles? I'm thinking of adding a pg to my yg but I'm afraid they will end up fading into the same color...Yours look amazing and I can see a definite difference in color



I can't remember exactly, but I think close to four years.  But I can definitely say my PG hasn't faded.


----------



## Zucnarf

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I can't remember exactly, but I think close to four years.  But I can definitely say my PG hasn't faded.




Gorgeus! Interesting how it hasn't faded!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I know. You would think there would be more consistency.


----------



## Zucnarf

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I know. You would think there would be more consistency.




I am trying to understand what would be the reason...(?)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Zucnarf said:


> I am trying to understand what would be the reason...(?)



I read on TPF somewhere that Cartier was trying to address this issue. Mine may have been bought after that. When I purchased it I worked with Jasmin in the Dallas Boutique. I asked her about fading and she said she never thought that was an issue so don't know. But I am happy mine still keeps a pink glow, not as pink as the day I bought it. But I can definitely still tell it is pink gold.

ETA: And some have said it might be body chemistry also. Hope this is helpful. I could check back in my photobucket for pics on when I bought at the boutique if you think it might be helpful. Just let me know.


----------



## Zucnarf

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I read on TPF somewhere that Cartier was trying to address this issue. Mine may have been bought after that. When I purchased it I worked with Jasmin in the Dallas Boutique. I asked her about fading and she said she never thought that was an issue so don't know. But I am happy mine still keeps a pink glow, not as pink as the day I bought it. But I can definitely still tell it is pink gold.




I read the same, read a lot of threads regarding this "issue" and still don't know what to think :/

I am glad your bracelet is still nice


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

So I am contemplating this bracelet. I went to Hermes yesterday when I got a call about a bag. I got sidetracked with jewelry. Isn't this a beauty ladies. I want it. Haha! It is the Kelly with diamonds.


----------



## marwaaa

NikkisABagGirl said:


> French Martini...




Are your bracelets two different sizes? I'm thinking about getting a smaller size for my next love (I have a looser one now) but I'm not sure if 2 different sizes causes more scratches. Any advice?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

marwaaa said:


> Are your bracelets two different sizes? I'm thinking about getting a smaller size for my next love (I have a looser one now) but I'm not sure if 2 different sizes causes more scratches. Any advice?



They are both16. However one is a cuff and one the full bangle. The cuff is the PG and the full bangle is YG. I would definitely recommend getting the same size. My cuff and bangle don't match up completely so I always wished I got two bangles instead. They do slide sometimes though. I am not sure if two bangles would. Maybe someone else can chime in and help out. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Bother Free

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So I am contemplating this bracelet. I went to Hermes yesterday when I got a call about a bag. I got sidetracked with jewelry. Isn't this a beauty ladies. I want it. Haha! It is the Kelly with diamonds.


This is very pretty!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bother Free said:


> This is very pretty!



I was so shocked at how nicely it stacked up. I was very good though and did not buy. But I promptly sent my husband pics!


----------



## Perli

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So I am contemplating this bracelet. I went to Hermes yesterday when I got a call about a bag. I got sidetracked with jewelry. Isn't this a beauty ladies. I want it. Haha! It is the Kelly with diamonds.


Very beautiful! Did your husband like the bracelet as well?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Perli said:


> Very beautiful! Did your husband like the bracelet as well?


 
He did. Although he wants me to wait until our move is over.  We are moving from Texas to North Carolina.


----------



## Sparkledolll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> He did. Although he wants me to wait until our move is over.  We are moving from Texas to North Carolina.




I love H and Cartier together. Here's an enabling pic for you. I don't often wear them like this as I find it too heavy.


----------



## CATEYES

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So I am contemplating this bracelet. I went to Hermes yesterday when I got a call about a bag. I got sidetracked with jewelry. Isn't this a beauty ladies. I want it. Haha! It is the Kelly with diamonds.



Oh I like this together too! It breaks it up but still looks similar to the loves. How much is the H bracelet?


----------



## CATEYES

Natalie j said:


> I love H and Cartier together. Here's an enabling pic for you. I don't often wear them like this as I find it too heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374572



Very nic stack indeed!!! I bet your arm was heavy though, must have been how the Egyptians felt. &#127947;&#127996; I'd suffer to have this on my arm!


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> He did. Although he wants me to wait until our move is over.  We are moving from Texas to North Carolina.


Congratulations on your gorgeous new bangle and your moving can't wait to see your new stack wear It good health good luck on your moving too


----------



## Lots love

Natalie j said:


> I love H and Cartier together. Here's an enabling pic for you. I don't often wear them like this as I find it too heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374572


Wow that's love stack of gorgeous gold bracelets if I ever seen one


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> I love H and Cartier together. Here's an enabling pic for you. I don't often wear them like this as I find it too heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374572


 
OH MY Goodness Natalie. This is beyond AMAZING. What great taste you have. I completely love it. I felt so good about the Hermes and how it looked stacked. I probably would wear all three most of the time because I am shameless. haha! But I definitely think you rock this look!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CATEYES said:


> Oh I like this together too! It breaks it up but still looks similar to the loves. How much is the H bracelet?


 
The H is 15k. I think it is a good price since the full diamond from Cartier is this price also.


----------



## Sparkledolll

CATEYES said:


> Very nic stack indeed!!! I bet your arm was heavy though, must have been how the Egyptians felt. [emoji1594] I'd suffer to have this on my arm!




Thanks Cat! I definitely had a good arm work out [emoji6]




Lots love said:


> Wow that's love stack of gorgeous gold bracelets if I ever seen one




Thank you!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> OH MY Goodness Natalie. This is beyond AMAZING. What great taste you have. I completely love it. I felt so good about the Hermes and how it looked stacked. I probably would wear all three most of the time because I am shameless. haha! But I definitely think you rock this look!




Thank you!  I love the combination you had on. The H bracelets also come in WG. [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So I am contemplating this bracelet. I went to Hermes yesterday when I got a call about a bag. I got sidetracked with jewelry. Isn't this a beauty ladies. I want it. Haha! It is the Kelly with diamonds.




I have the Kelly, part pave in WG and the plain in YG. This looks very good on you. Just keep it in mind and wait for the move then decide.


----------



## schatje

Hope.


----------



## Lots love

schatje said:


> Hope.


Nice clean look very elegant [emoji7] [emoji257]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> I have the Kelly, part pave in WG and the plain in YG. This looks very good on you. Just keep it in mind and wait for the move then decide.




Thanks! I am so impulsive, but DH is like "Hey, let's focusing on finding a house first" haha! But very good advice. Thanks you so much.


----------



## Caz71

Niki have you considered the clou instead . Looks great with Loves?


----------



## schatje

Lots love said:


> Nice clean look very elegant [emoji7] [emoji257]



Thank you


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So I am contemplating this bracelet. I went to Hermes yesterday when I got a call about a bag. I got sidetracked with jewelry. Isn't this a beauty ladies. I want it. Haha! It is the Kelly with diamonds.




Nikki, that is such a cool look! I hope you end up with it soon!! Good luck on your move. I made a similar move last summer (just moved again) and what an experience that was. [emoji23]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> Nikki, that is such a cool look! I hope you end up with it soon!! Good luck on your move. I made a similar move last summer (just moved again) and what an experience that was. [emoji23]



It is on my wish list and if I am a good girl.....I might get it this year.  Yea, moving is crazy, but I have been out in Texas too long. Time to get closer to home, my mom is alone now and not in good health.


----------



## Lots love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> It is on my wish list and if I am a good girl.....I might get it this year. [emoji14] Yea, moving is crazy, but I have been out in Texas too long. Time to get closer to home, my mom is alone now and not in good health.


Oh I'm so sorry to hear that about your mom


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lots love said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that about your mom



Thanks, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Lots love

You are welcome your mom lucky to have such good daughter like u and u are lucky to have a husband so understanding good luck on your move


----------



## Caz71

Friend of mine got her third love in pink gold. Im sooo jealous hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Caz71 said:


> Friend of mine got her third love in pink gold. Im sooo jealous hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


Tell her congratulations looks amazing on


----------



## sundaymorningrain

Hello ladies!  Has anyone by any chance come across a size 15 RG love bangle in their local boutique?  

I only just found out that its a special order size and would require something like a 30 - 40% surcharge unless a boutique happens to have one in stock....


----------



## Shelly319

I received a postcard from saks about a jewelry purchase bonus points event that is coming up. Does anyone know if saks has a Cartier or vca boutique? I'd love to purchase a love cuff and vca necklace and get bonus points.


----------



## baghagg

Shelly319 said:


> I received a postcard from saks about a jewelry purchase bonus points event that is coming up. Does anyone know if saks has a Cartier or vca boutique? I'd love to purchase a love cuff and vca necklace and get bonus points.



Cartier


----------



## sayhitoromes

Shelly319 said:


> I received a postcard from saks about a jewelry purchase bonus points event that is coming up. Does anyone know if saks has a Cartier or vca boutique? I'd love to purchase a love cuff and vca necklace and get bonus points.



Can you give more info about this?


----------



## Fab41

Jewelry only from Cartier boutique as far as I know... watches only outside of boutique


----------



## Leo the Lion

Hubby bought me the love bangle yesterday for our wedding anniversary. I love it ♥ We went to dinner after at the hotel where we were married.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Leo the Lion said:


> Hubby bought me the love bangle yesterday for our wedding anniversary. I love it [emoji813] We went to dinner after at the hotel where we were married.



I'll say it again how glad I am that you got your bracelet!! Congrats[emoji3]Wendy R


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Niki have you considered the clou instead . Looks great with Loves?


Sorry. I didn't see this. I didn't consider the JUC because my husband doesn't like it and although I know he won't be the one wearing it, when he is paying for stuff I do like to take his opinion into account. He is all like...A nail? Really Nicole, I don't see how that is worth it. blah...blah...Normal husband stuff. haha!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Friend of mine got her third love in pink gold. Im sooo jealous hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous of course. I am definitely in the "more the merrier" camp for Loves. haha!


----------



## baghagg

Shelly319 said:


> I received a postcard from saks about a jewelry purchase bonus points event that is coming up. Does anyone know if saks has a Cartier or vca boutique? I'd love to purchase a love cuff and vca necklace and get bonus points.


Saks Fifth Ave Manhattan has a Cartier boutique. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SilverBen

What are your thoughts on wearing a love ring on the same hand as wearing the bracelet? Looking to get one but maybe a JUC ring instead would be a nice way to mix it up. Please share pics and your thoughts! TIA


----------



## Babsiegirl

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> What are your thoughts on wearing a love ring on the same hand as wearing the bracelet? Looking to get one but maybe a JUC ring instead would be a nice way to mix it up. Please share pics and your thoughts! TIA



I don't have a pic right now, but I wear my love ring with bracelet on right hand and also the narrow one with my engagement ring on left hand. I also wear my baby love necklace too! I'm probably too matchy-matchy, but I like it.[emoji12]


----------



## lrishmany

Does anyone have a recommendation for a paid authenticator for Cartier love bracelets?


----------



## Makenna

Leo the Lion said:


> Hubby bought me the love bangle yesterday for our wedding anniversary. I love it ♥ We went to dinner after at the hotel where we were married.


Happy anniversary and congrats, it's beautiful!


----------



## EBMIC

Leo the Lion said:


> Hubby bought me the love bangle yesterday for our wedding anniversary. I love it ♥ We went to dinner after at the hotel where we were married.


Lovely!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Just taking a break at work and looked down for some reason and one of my screws is really loose. Never happened to me. I don't carry the screw with me, does anyone else?


----------



## Fab41

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Just taking a break at work and looked down for some reason and one of my screws is really loose. Never happened to me. I don't carry the screw with me, does anyone else?


i have one screwdriver in my cardholder at all times.. just in case


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Fab41 said:


> i have one screwdriver in my cardholder at all times.. just in case


I will need to do that. I waited until I got home, but by that time I was so nervous because the one side was coming loose. They are insured, but definitely don't want to lose it.


----------



## diane m

Hi Everyone,
I thought I read on here a few weeks ago about a new, thinner version of either the love bangle or cuff was coming in the Fall.  Did I imagine this bit of news or can someone give me more details!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sharifa

diane m said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I thought I read on here a few weeks ago about a new, thinner version of either the love bangle or cuff was coming in the Fall.  Did I imagine this bit of news or can someone give me more details!  Thanks in advance.


Never heard of this before. Anyone?


----------



## sangheraa

diane m said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I thought I read on here a few weeks ago about a new, thinner version of either the love bangle or cuff was coming in the Fall.  Did I imagine this bit of news or can someone give me more details!  Thanks in advance.



I've seen this mentioned in the thread a few pages back. But I don't think there are any details out yet


----------



## Zucnarf

sangheraa said:


> I've seen this mentioned in the thread a few pages back. But I don't think there are any details out yet



I spoke to SA in Portugal and she mentioned October, November.


----------



## Shelly319

Zucnarf said:


> I spoke to SA in Portugal and she mentioned October, November.



Interesting. I had been planning to by the love cuff or bracelet but am curious to see what else will be coming out and if it is a similar price point. Please keep us posted!


----------



## surfchick

I need to check this thread more. I would love a thinner bracelet but just got a 2nd one May.


----------



## Lots love

simply but elegant look [emoji41]


----------



## Sharifa

Lots love said:


> simply but elegant look [emoji41]


Beautiful


----------



## Zucnarf

Lots love said:


> simply but elegant look [emoji41]



Amazing! Are both rose gold?


----------



## Lots love

Zucnarf said:


> Amazing! Are both rose gold?


No one rose and the other yellow gold.[emoji259] truly blessed to have two. Thank you so much [emoji5] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Makenna

Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Morrison7552

@Lots love---- do they get damaged on the sides from hitting one another? That's the exact combination I want! PG & YG [emoji3]


----------



## byotch123

Haven't posted in these forums for a while, but finally took the plunge! I've had this YG love bracelet for a little over three weeks, and it's already pretty scratched, but I love it! Hope to stack it with a WG love one day.


----------



## Lots love

byotch123 said:


> Haven't posted in these forums for a while, but finally took the plunge! I've had this YG love bracelet for a little over three weeks, and it's already pretty scratched, but I love it! Hope to stack it with a WG love one day.


Congratulations looks amazing on you.enjoy and wear it good health.[emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stacy_renee

byotch123 said:


> Haven't posted in these forums for a while, but finally took the plunge! I've had this YG love bracelet for a little over three weeks, and it's already pretty scratched, but I love it! Hope to stack it with a WG love one day.


One of my favorite bracelet/bangle designs. Looks so beautiful when stacked.


----------



## Makenna

byotch123 said:


> Haven't posted in these forums for a while, but finally took the plunge! I've had this YG love bracelet for a little over three weeks, and it's already pretty scratched, but I love it! Hope to stack it with a WG love one day.


Congrats on your Love!  I wish I could get a WG Love to stack with my YG as well but I am allergic to nickel so no WG for me.


----------



## Sharifa

byotch123 said:


> Haven't posted in these forums for a while, but finally took the plunge! I've had this YG love bracelet for a little over three weeks, and it's already pretty scratched, but I love it! Hope to stack it with a WG love one day.



Stunning


----------



## Sharifa

My new 4 diamonds love in RG  i am sharing the pic everywhere !! [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## Lots love

Sharifa said:


> My new 4 diamonds love in RG  i am sharing the pic everywhere !! [emoji23][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393189


Congratulations on your gorgeous stack[emoji4] [emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sharifa

Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous stack[emoji4] [emoji257]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you dear [emoji179]


----------



## Perli

Love the look! Really a dream stack, congrats! Maybe one day I´ll be able to add a diamond LOVE or a JUC zo my RG LOVE. 
Dreaming...


----------



## thewildraven

Absolutlely gorgeous .. Congratulations


----------



## Sharifa

Perli said:


> Love the look! Really a dream stack, congrats! Maybe one day I´ll be able to add a diamond LOVE or a JUC zo my RG LOVE.
> Dreaming...



Thank you Perli
I hope to see your stack soon [emoji1317][emoji179]


----------



## sjunky13

Sharifa said:


> My new 4 diamonds love in RG  i am sharing the pic everywhere !! [emoji23][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393189


perfect stack!


----------



## Zucnarf

Sharifa said:


> My new 4 diamonds love in RG  i am sharing the pic everywhere !! [emoji23][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393189



Beautiful


----------



## birkin10600

So happy to share what I got in Taipei Duty Free Airport. Lot cheaper than in my country. Love cuff bracelet with diamond in white gold.[emoji7]


----------



## Bother Free

birkin10600 said:


> So happy to share what I got in Taipei Duty Free Airport. Lot cheaper than in my country. Love cuff bracelet with diamond in white gold.[emoji7]


Love WG with diamond. Love your stack. Huge congrats! 
I miss Taipei


----------



## birkin10600

Bother Free said:


> Love WG with diamond. Love your stack. Huge congrats!
> I miss Taipei



Thank you Bother Free! [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sharifa said:


> My new 4 diamonds love in RG  i am sharing the pic everywhere !! [emoji23][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393189


Gorgeous.


----------



## marwaaa

birkin10600 said:


> So happy to share what I got in Taipei Duty Free Airport. Lot cheaper than in my country. Love cuff bracelet with diamond in white gold.[emoji7]



Congrats!!


----------



## birkin10600

marwaaa said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you dear! [emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

Here's my Cartier bracelets stack. JUC size 16, Love full bracelet size 17 and Love Cuff in size 18. Hope this help for sizes preference.


----------



## luvmy3girls

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my Cartier bracelets stack. JUC size 16, Love full bracelet size 17 and Love Cuff in size 18. Hope this help for sizes preference.



Love this stack [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

luvmy3girls said:


> Love this stack [emoji7]



Thanks dear!


----------



## callieeee

Does anyone have a yellow gold love stacked with rg rainbow?


----------



## Lots love

[emoji7] [emoji178] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





Love all these stacks of cartier


----------



## sanmi

^^  Lovely...


----------



## byotch123

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my Cartier bracelets stack. JUC size 16, Love full bracelet size 17 and Love Cuff in size 18. Hope this help for sizes preference.



Beautiful!


----------



## lapurse




----------



## Lots love

lapurse said:


> View attachment 3396243


Never getc tired of looking at all there beautiful pictures 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babsiegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my Cartier bracelets stack. JUC size 16, Love full bracelet size 17 and Love Cuff in size 18. Hope this help for sizes preference.



I had a full bracelet in 17 and tried the cuff in 17. It was too tight and ended up getting the 18 like what you have. It almost seems too big. Is that your experience?


----------



## birkin10600

Babsiegirl said:


> I had a full bracelet in 17 and tried the cuff in 17. It was too tight and ended up getting the 18 like what you have. It almost seems too big. Is that your experience?



It's a little bit bigger but I like it better because it won't overlap and scratches each other like size 17 did when I tried them.


----------



## Perli

This looks so gorgeous on you! Beautiful nail color as well!


lapurse said:


> View attachment 3396243


----------



## joseybird

More of a general question, but does anyone know why Cartier charges more for white gold vs yellow/rose gold?


----------



## Morrison7552

@joseybird I think because to get the white gold the color that it is-- it's more of a process since gold isn't natural in that color or at least that's what I've heard.


----------



## joseybird

Morrison7552 said:


> @joseybird I think because to get the white gold the color that it is-- it's more of a process since gold isn't natural in that color or at least that's what I've heard.



That makes sense. I guess then that other jewelry companies may sell white gold at the same price as the others by essentially averaging the costs of the different gold types, or something like that.


----------



## Zucnarf

lapurse said:


> View attachment 3396243



[emoji7]what color?


----------



## SilverBen

Today, I got my wisdom teeth out (I'm 19 lol) and before I went into surgery they told me to remove all jewelry and have no phone or wallet etc. obviously I couldn't take my love off, so I just didn't mention it as I walked back, and the last thing I remember before falling asleep was my nurse and surgeon complimenting me on it.


----------



## Morrison7552

@ALMcR3ynolds--- I wish I was 19 when I got my love bracelet. Haha


----------



## SilverBen

Morrison7552 said:


> @ALMcR3ynolds--- I wish I was 19 when I got my love bracelet. Haha



Yeah, I am very blessed have the things I do! A lot of people judge me based off of what I wear but in reality I have paid for almost all my luxury goods. I have a good job that I love and am blessed to have a mother who supports me financially for my necessities and my college education. I'm trying to build my collection up with classic pieces now so I can enjoy for the rest of my life.


----------



## Morrison7552

@ALMcR3ynolds that's really great (: it's very nice to be able to enjoy all of those things while you're still young


----------



## Mininana

Hi everyone. I currently own a pink gold love with 4 diamonds and I'm contemplating a second one. Still unsure if I want another PG plain or a different color... If I choose a diff color I don't know if I would want to have all three colors eventually. 

Help? 

I want my other one to be plain because it's too much bling for me otherwise 


Here is a pic of me and my bracelet for skin tone and advice


Thank you!!


View attachment 3397491


----------



## Lots love

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Yeah, I am very blessed have the things I do! A lot of people judge me based off of what I wear but in reality I have paid for almost all my luxury goods. I have a good job that I love and am blessed to have a mother who supports me financially for my necessities and my college education. I'm trying to build my collection up with classic pieces now so I can enjoy for the rest of my life.


Sounds like me.we are blessed and you enjoy your piece you deserve them [emoji7] [emoji135] I know myself waited for mine very line time.so I'm so grateful for mine.[emoji259] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Mininana said:


> Hi everyone. I currently own a pink gold love with 4 diamonds and I'm contemplating a second one. Still unsure if I want another PG plain or a different color... If I choose a diff color I don't know if I would want to have all three colors eventually.
> 
> Help?
> 
> I want my other one to be plain because it's too much bling for me otherwise
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me and my bracelet for skin tone and advice
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397491


I think for you white gold we I'll look very nice on your skin tone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bz809

Mininana said:


> Hi everyone. I currently own a pink gold love with 4 diamonds and I'm contemplating a second one. Still unsure if I want another PG plain or a different color... If I choose a diff color I don't know if I would want to have all three colors eventually.
> 
> Help?
> 
> I want my other one to be plain because it's too much bling for me otherwise
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me and my bracelet for skin tone and advice
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397491



Wow gorgeous stack. The RG looks amazing on you! I think either another RG or WG would look great. What colour is your other jewellery? If you mostly wear WG/platinum, a WG love would be a great addition!


----------



## Mininana

Lots love said:


> I think for you white gold we I'll look very nice on your skin tone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you for reassuring this!! 



bz809 said:


> Wow gorgeous stack. The RG looks amazing on you! I think either another RG or WG would look great. What colour is your other jewellery? If you mostly wear WG/platinum, a WG love would be a great addition!



Thank you!!! My H bracelet is yellow gold. I am also more inclined towards WG but then I "worry" I would want all three eventually [emoji85] my arm and eyes thank me but my wallet don't!! [emoji23]


----------



## Lots love

Mininana said:


> Thank you for reassuring this!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! My H bracelet is yellow gold. I am also more inclined towards WG but then I "worry" I would want all three eventually [emoji85] my arm and eyes thank me but my wallet don't!! [emoji23]


Go with that touches your heart .I was the same way. But I went with what I loved the most. I feel your skin tone white would stand out more.the yellow isn't as vibrant color on your skin. Looking at your Hermes bracelet. I hope this helps

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## doubtfulmiracle

Hi I'm new to this so please direct me to the proper thread if I'm not! So I've been looking at the full diamond pave bracelet throughout the internetz and noticed there's actually two closure versions, one is almost like a regular button clasp with a safety clasp, and the other is the original screw motif.  Can anyone tell me which style is newer?  I was thinking about it and while I originally always loved the concept of the screw driver, as a science-minded person I realize that it's actually not the most secure--the screws eventually get worn down if you twist them a lot and even if you don't, the "agitation" from everyday life can eventually bounce them loose.  Just things I'm thinking about that make me lean towards the cuff or buy the diamond version with the clasp...


----------



## SilverBen

doubtfulmiracle said:


> Hi I'm new to this so please direct me to the proper thread if I'm not! So I've been looking at the full diamond pave bracelet throughout the internetz and noticed there's actually two closure versions, one is almost like a regular button clasp with a safety clasp, and the other is the original screw motif.  Can anyone tell me which style is newer?  I was thinking about it and while I originally always loved the concept of the screw driver, as a science-minded person I realize that it's actually not the most secure--the screws eventually get worn down if you twist them a lot and even if you don't, the "agitation" from everyday life can eventually bounce them loose.  Just things I'm thinking about that make me lean towards the cuff or buy the diamond version with the clasp...



The first picture is not a real one, the picture looks like a replica website. When I looked in store and the full Pavé all of them had the safety clasp closure. I love the Pavé version so if you can afford it I would go with that! I have the newer screw system on mine and had to use loctite to keep mine from coming loose. I would only suggest the full bracelet with screw if you intent on wearing it 24/7. If not then the cuff would be a better option for you! Hope that helped


----------



## tennislover

Hi! So for my 16th birthday my parents got me a 4 diamond Yellow gold love bracelet. I play tennis almost everyday and so I don't know whether to take it off all the time or risk having it fall off but keeping it on.... I have tried wearing a wristband and I just can't play tennis with it on. Thanks for all replies. I feel so lucky to own one of these bracelets!!


----------



## SilverBen

tennislover said:


> Hi! So for my 16th birthday my parents got me a 4 diamond Yellow gold love bracelet. I play tennis almost everyday and so I don't know whether to take it off all the time or risk having it fall off but keeping it on.... I have tried wearing a wristband and I just can't play tennis with it on. Thanks for all replies. I feel so lucky to own one of these bracelets!!



Hey Tennislover,

I played tennis in high school with mine two years ago hand had trouble with the screws, but I also couldn't stand wearing a sweat band over it. I had to use loctite on the screws and now I haven't had any issues at all! So if you plan on wearing it all the time then I would go ahead and do that so you don't have to worry about it [emoji3]


----------



## tennislover

Stupid question but where would I get that done??


----------



## SilverBen

tennislover said:


> Stupid question but where would I get that done??



Lol not a stupid question, I did mine myself at home. Just be careful, have someone help you so it just goes on the screw and quickly wipe off any excess once you screw it down! And you can get the loctite at any cvs, Walgreens, target, etc.


----------



## tennislover

And is there ANY way to get it out after that??


----------



## SilverBen

tennislover said:


> And is there ANY way to get it out after that??



Tbh I have no clue, my sure there is some way but I have gone a few years without having to take it off, even in surgery and airport security I have been fine


----------



## Sterre

Hi everyone, I've posted a seperate thread, however I realise that the title doesn't really makes my problem clear enough and I need your help!!
I went into Cartier in Paris on a two day trip to have some watchmaker glue put on the screws of my 4 diamond love. The SA asked me if he could clean both of the bracelets and buff it up a little? I said I don't want any polish!! No he said just cleaning and a bit of a buff. Stupid me... I didn't check if this was against the machine or just a buff with a soft cloth (what I assumed!!). Fast forward: both bracelets polished against the machine (I could and can still CRY!!!) the problem is one of the edges is now rounded and some of the screws even look out of balance because the lines of the bracelet are now not as sharp anymore!
What can I ask at Cartier? I've asked a jeweller friend for advise and he said I should ask a replacement (has Anyone ever heard of Cartier doing this??) or have in writing from my local boutique that IF they send it away, they guarantee it will be polished/worked on again only by hand and not going to be touched by the polishing machine brush again as that will only make it worse (the brush follows the current lines and will only make it all more rounded and not the clean sharp lines the bracelet should have). His advise is spot on and I'm very grateful to have gotten this advise. I'm just wondering if anyone here knows more about Cartiers policy? Their way of work? Do they even send a repair to Paris or do they use local jewellers? Is there even a slight chance they would replace the bracelet? Any advise is much appreciated before I go in!

I have the receipt from 2,5 years ago. It was my push present and now I'm so sad. Every time I look at it I can see the way it has changed and isn't how it supposed to look. I would be most happy with a replacement because I wouldn't have the bad feeling anymore and I'll know it's perfect... However I don't think Cartier would ever replace a love for this matter [emoji22]


----------



## Mininana

Sterre said:


> Hi everyone, I've posted a seperate thread, however I realise that the title doesn't really makes my problem clear enough and I need your help!!
> I went into Cartier in Paris on a two day trip to have some watchmaker glue put on the screws of my 4 diamond love. The SA asked me if he could clean both of the bracelets and buff it up a little? I said I don't want any polish!! No he said just cleaning and a bit of a buff. Stupid me... I didn't check if this was against the machine or just a buff with a soft cloth (what I assumed!!). Fast forward: both bracelets polished against the machine (I could and can still CRY!!!) the problem is one of the edges is now rounded and some of the screws even look out of balance because the lines of the bracelet are now not as sharp anymore!
> What can I ask at Cartier? I've asked a jeweller friend for advise and he said I should ask a replacement (has Anyone ever heard of Cartier doing this??) or have in writing from my local boutique that IF they send it away, they guarantee it will be polished/worked on again only by hand and not going to be touched by the polishing machine brush again as that will only make it worse (the brush follows the current lines and will only make it all more rounded and not the clean sharp lines the bracelet should have). His advise is spot on and I'm very grateful to have gotten this advise. I'm just wondering if anyone here knows more about Cartiers policy? Their way of work? Do they even send a repair to Paris or do they use local jewellers? Is there even a slight chance they would replace the bracelet? Any advise is much appreciated before I go in!
> 
> I have the receipt from 2,5 years ago. It was my push present and now I'm so sad. Every time I look at it I can see the way it has changed and isn't how it supposed to look. I would be most happy with a replacement because I wouldn't have the bad feeling anymore and I'll know it's perfect... However I don't think Cartier would ever replace a love for this matter [emoji22]



This happened at a Cartier store? And you didn't realize when you got it back inside of the store?

So sorry about this  


I have no idea...


----------



## Sterre

Mininana said:


> This happened at a Cartier store? And you didn't realize when you got it back inside of the store?
> 
> So sorry about this
> 
> 
> I have no idea...



Yes this happened in a Cartier store in Paris.
I didn't see this straight away... I was so surprised that this was done to the bracelet and he put the watch glue on the screws so they were put on my arm fast before the glue dried.

After I was back at the hotel I checked it more closely. The next day I went back to another (different) boutique in Paris and they advised me to go to my local store when I got back because this wasn't an issue that could be solved straight away!


----------



## Mininana

Sterre said:


> Yes this happened in a Cartier store in Paris.
> I didn't see this straight away... I was so surprised that this was done to the bracelet and he put the watch glue on the screws so they were put on my arm fast before the glue dried.
> 
> After I was back at the hotel I checked it more closely. The next day I went back to another (different) boutique in Paris and they advised me to go to my local store when I got back because this wasn't an issue that could be solved straight away!



Omg that is awful!!! And I can't believe they advised you to go to your local store. I would have gone back to the original and raised hell!!!


Sorry this is happening. Did you go to your local store yet? You have nothing to lose at this point....


----------



## Sterre

Mininana said:


> Omg that is awful!!! And I can't believe they advised you to go to your local store. I would have gone back to the original and raised hell!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry this is happening. Did you go to your local store yet? You have nothing to lose at this point....



No I haven't. Just got back on Saturday and they will open this afternoon. I don't want to go by myself with two toddlers with me so I have to wait until Saturday so my husband can go with me [emoji22][emoji22]!!!!!


----------



## Pinkannie

My 40th birthday present from husband. I want to stack it with other bracelet but afraid to dent the edges.  Already see some tiny damages when I stacked them last time. Does it get pretty bad or not as noticeable as I think? Thanks for your comment.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Pinkannie said:


> View attachment 3399464
> View attachment 3399465
> 
> 
> My 40th birthday present from husband. I want to stack it with other bracelet but afraid to dent the edges.  Already see some tiny damages when I stacked them last time. Does it get pretty bad or not as noticeable as I think? Thanks for your comment.



Beautiful ! I can see the thicker bracelet is rose gold...what about the thinner one ? Looks yellow gold


----------



## Lots love

Sterre said:


> Yes this happened in a Cartier store in Paris.
> I didn't see this straight away... I was so surprised that this was done to the bracelet and he put the watch glue on the screws so they were put on my arm fast before the glue dried.
> 
> After I was back at the hotel I checked it more closely. The next day I went back to another (different) boutique in Paris and they advised me to go to my local store when I got back because this wasn't an issue that could be solved straight away!


Wow never seen one of these on any member before.it's stunning congratulations one your new piece it's stunning[emoji7] [emoji7]  


Pinkannie said:


> View attachment 3399464
> View attachment 3399465
> 
> 
> My 40th birthday present from husband. I want to stack it with other bracelet but afraid to dent the edges.  Already see some tiny damages when I stacked them last time. Does it get pretty bad or not as noticeable as I think? Thanks for your comment.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app
Happy birthday wishes to you


----------



## Pinkannie

mad_for_chanel said:


> Beautiful ! I can see the thicker bracelet is rose gold...what about the thinner one ? Looks yellow gold



Oh they are both rose gold, the lightening was off. They are actually one bracelet made to look like two. Heard it is new?!


----------



## Caz71

Pinkannie said:


> Oh they are both rose gold, the lightening was off. They are actually one bracelet made to look like two. Heard it is new?!
> 
> View attachment 3399630


Looks like the pink sapphire one. Its beautiful

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pinkannie

Lots love said:


> Wow never seen one of these on any member before.it's stunning congratulations one your new piece it's stunning[emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app
> Happy birthday wishes to you



Thank you!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Pinkannie said:


> Oh they are both rose gold, the lightening was off. They are actually one bracelet made to look like two. Heard it is new?!
> 
> View attachment 3399630



Thanks for replying ! Yes now I can see ...simply gorgeous ! [emoji7] especially love the pink sapphire


----------



## Fab41

oops


----------



## Fab41

tennislover said:


> Stupid question but where would I get that done??





ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Tbh I have no clue, my sure there is some way but I have gone a few years without having to take it off, even in surgery and airport security I have been fine


pls use PURPLE loctite (weakest strength).. u can still remove ur bracelet easily , it just makes the thread snug..i wear 2 loves and with this i never had to retighten my screws.. i have removed the loves to clean them and just reapply the purple loctite.. enjoy ur bracelet!!


----------



## birkin10600

Pinkannie said:


> Oh they are both rose gold, the lightening was off. They are actually one bracelet made to look like two. Heard it is new?!
> 
> View attachment 3399630


Congratulations! Very pretty!


----------



## MyDogTink

Pinkannie said:


> Oh they are both rose gold, the lightening was off. They are actually one bracelet made to look like two. Heard it is new?!
> 
> View attachment 3399630



Absolutely beautiful. Happy birthday!


----------



## pinklambies

Hi everyone, I am travelling to New York next week, not for the first time, but it will be the first time with my Love bracelet. My parents suggest I remove it for my trip as I will be travelling on the subway and going out at night, etc. What do you think? I really would hate to take it off as I haven't done it since I bought it, but if it's strongly suggested for safety reasons, I will definitely do so. Any thoughts?


----------



## bellapurse

Don't worry about that!  I go to NYC every year and use the subway 99% of the time with my Love, Chanel, Cartier watch and my diamond studs and no problem at all.  I just put my no mess with me face to look like a local.


----------



## Lots love

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone, I am travelling to New York next week, not for the first time, but it will be the first time with my Love bracelet. My parents suggest I remove it for my trip as I will be travelling on the subway and going out at night, etc. What do you think? I really would hate to take it off as I haven't done it since I bought it, but if it's strongly suggested for safety reasons, I will definitely do so. Any thoughts?


Enjoy it don't take it off.you could cover it if u want with wrist band they sell for tennis. Personal I would be proud wear it.i live in New York and I'm not afraid .I wear it love showing them off[emoji7]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ps have wonderful time next week in new  York. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Morrison7552

pinklambies--- it wouldn't hurt to wear a sweatband or conceal it in some way, just to be safe. I've heard of some people throwing a bunch of cheap bracelets on just to sort of hide it momentarily.


----------



## Morrison7552

I SOOOO need to stack two love bracelets together. It looks amazing.


----------



## cherylc

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone, I am travelling to New York next week, not for the first time, but it will be the first time with my Love bracelet. My parents suggest I remove it for my trip as I will be travelling on the subway and going out at night, etc. What do you think? I really would hate to take it off as I haven't done it since I bought it, but if it's strongly suggested for safety reasons, I will definitely do so. Any thoughts?



I just came back from NYC, traveling alone and went on the subway numerous times. it's not a big deal. and honestly tons of people have loves in NYC, pretty common to see them.


----------



## pinklambies

bellapurse said:


> Don't worry about that!  I go to NYC every year and use the subway 99% of the time with my Love, Chanel, Cartier watch and my diamond studs and no problem at all.  I just put my no mess with me face to look like a local.





Lots love said:


> Enjoy it don't take it off.you could cover it if u want with wrist band they sell for tennis. Personal I would be proud wear it.i live in New York and I'm not afraid .I wear it love showing them off[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps have wonderful time next week in new  York.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app





Morrison7552 said:


> pinklambies--- it wouldn't hurt to wear a sweatband or conceal it in some way, just to be safe. I've heard of some people throwing a bunch of cheap bracelets on just to sort of hide it momentarily.





cherylc said:


> I just came back from NYC, traveling alone and went on the subway numerous times. it's not a big deal. and honestly tons of people have loves in NYC, pretty common to see them.



Thank you so much for the reassurance! I won't take it off for my trip. I'll bring a sweatband and have it in my purse just in case though. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## byotch123

Here's a pic of my two loves, if you know what I mean.  Plus a couple of shots of how the bracelet hangs when I'm working. Was sized at 16, bought a 17. Apologies for the bruised fingers; had a little accident at the gym!


----------



## Zucnarf

byotch123 said:


> Here's a pic of my two loves, if you know what I mean.  Plus a couple of shots of how the bracelet hangs when I'm working. Was sized at 16, bought a 17. Apologies for the bruised fingers; had a little accident at the gym!
> 
> View attachment 3402497
> View attachment 3402500
> View attachment 3402501



Beautiful and perfect size!


----------



## morc324

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone, I am travelling to New York next week, not for the first time, but it will be the first time with my Love bracelet. My parents suggest I remove it for my trip as I will be travelling on the subway and going out at night, etc. What do you think? I really would hate to take it off as I haven't done it since I bought it, but if it's strongly suggested for safety reasons, I will definitely do so. Any thoughts?



I live in NYC and have never had a problem.


----------



## cartier_love

I guess Cartier doesn't make the bracelet in Platinum any longer? I don't see it on their website   I don't like the look of the white gold after it has a patina, looks like stainless steel to me. I was in Vegas recently and the SA said that they couldn't plate the plain WG with rhodium. That doesn't make any sense to me at all. They can do it with the diamonds but plain ???


----------



## Zucnarf

I





cartier_love said:


> I guess Cartier doesn't make the bracelet in Platinum any longer? I don't see it on their website   I don't like the look of the white gold after it has a patina, looks like stainless steel to me. I was in Vegas recently and the SA said that they couldn't plate the plain WG with rhodium. That doesn't make any sense to me at all. They can do it with the diamonds but plain ???


I saw platinum on german website yesterday


----------



## Makenna

cartier_love said:


> I guess Cartier doesn't make the bracelet in Platinum any longer? I don't see it on their website   I don't like the look of the white gold after it has a patina, looks like stainless steel to me. I was in Vegas recently and the SA said that they couldn't plate the plain WG with rhodium. That doesn't make any sense to me at all. They can do it with the diamonds but plain ???



When I was buying mine, my SA told me they don't make love in platinum. I am in the U.S. not sure if it's different in Europe.


----------



## jssl1688

Makenna said:


> When I was buying mine, my SA told me they don't make love in platinum. I am in the U.S. not sure if it's different in Europe.



I've seen platinum years ago but it seems now US just has the white gold. I heard they pulled it since it didn't sell as well the the other golds. The price if I remember correctly was almost the same as a gold bracelet with diamonds.


----------



## BBdieBiene

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone, I am travelling to New York next week, not for the first time, but it will be the first time with my Love bracelet. My parents suggest I remove it for my trip as I will be travelling on the subway and going out at night, etc. What do you think? I really would hate to take it off as I haven't done it since I bought it, but if it's strongly suggested for safety reasons, I will definitely do so. Any thoughts?



The Subways in NYC are pretty safe these days. Don't take it after midnight and avoid certain neighborhoods. I see a lot of ladies with Catier or Chanel. I think you will be fine here. In general, try to insure your jewelry before traveling. If you're still worried about it, bring a sweat wrist band so you can cover it whenever you want. Oh, yeah, don't pull out a map because it's a dead giveaway of a tourist. Use google maps instead. Hope this will help. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## cartier_love

cartier_love said:


> I guess Cartier doesn't make the bracelet in Platinum any longer? I don't see it on their website   I don't like the look of the white gold after it has a patina, looks like stainless steel to me. I was in Vegas recently and the SA said that they couldn't plate the plain WG with rhodium. That doesn't make any sense to me at all. They can do it with the diamonds but plain ???



Does anyone that has a plain WG ever got it plated with Rhodium? I can't imagine that it can't be done as the SA told me. She said there was some technical reason it couldn't be done. It seems like it would be more like that it couldn't be done if it had diamonds to me.


----------



## thewildraven

The platinum is on the UK website .. If you are from the US then you will make a killing as the pound is so low against the dollar 
The price is £11000 at the moment


----------



## stacy_renee

cartier_love said:


> Does anyone that has a plain WG ever got it plated with Rhodium? I can't imagine that it can't be done as the SA told me. She said there was some technical reason it couldn't be done. It seems like it would be more like that it couldn't be done if it had diamonds to me.


I think only the ones with diamonds get the rhodium. The all gold do not.


----------



## whoops

Anyone have insight into whether or not it's cheaper now to buy the love bracelet Paris or London ?


----------



## Mininana

whoops said:


> Anyone have insight into whether or not it's cheaper now to buy the love bracelet Paris or London ?



It's the same but cheaper at heathrow (£4200ish) vs CDG airport (€5500)


----------



## whoops

Mininana said:


> It's the same but cheaper at heathrow (£4200ish) vs CDG airport (€5500)



Thank you!! Hoping prices stay the same without any sudden increases to the heathrow price between now and when I can purchase.


----------



## Mininana

they *just* had a price increase so I doubt they will have another one!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

What do you all think about this paired with a RG love?


----------



## whoops

Mininana said:


> they *just* had a price increase so I doubt they will have another one!! GOOD LUCK!!



Here is hoping! What's the stock normally like at Heathrow? I'm thinking of purchasing a yellow gold sz 17 bracelet.


----------



## Mininana

whoops said:


> Here is hoping! What's the stock normally like at Heathrow? I'm thinking of purchasing a yellow gold sz 17 bracelet.


I have NO idea but I know you can call and even do a bank transfer to secure your purchase...


----------



## johnssweetie

Has anyone heard of Jewels in Time store in Boca? Are they reputable?


----------



## Sharifa

My love for the day [emoji176]


----------



## stacy_renee

Sharifa said:


> My love for the day [emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410437


gorgeous!!! it feels lonely though, definitely needs a buddy for a LOVE stack


----------



## Sharifa

stacy_renee said:


> gorgeous!!! it feels lonely though, definitely needs a buddy for a LOVE stack



Thanks!! I kept it alone to enjoy its beauty [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] 
I will stack next time [emoji1317][emoji5]


----------



## Lots love

Sharifa said:


> My love for the day [emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410437


Stunning piece simply but elegant look [emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MyDogTink

johnssweetie said:


> Has anyone heard of Jewels in Time store in Boca? Are they reputable?



Funny you should mention them. Someone just showed me their website. He seemed to think they were reputable but told me to only buy preowned with box and papers.


----------



## Sharifa

Lots love said:


> Stunning piece simply but elegant look [emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you Lots love [emoji179]


----------



## luxebaglover

Hi cartier lovers, 

I am super duper excited since I got my first bangle and probably my last (hope not [emoji85]). 
I am just concerned with how loose should you use it? I tried a size 17 but felt it too loose that it went up half y forearm and it could make a loop?  And also tried a size 16, which I kept but I am having second thoughts. Here is a pic of the 16. Should I keep it or exhange it for a bigger size. I am worried that as I get older It won't fit. I just had two pregnancies but thinking of another one. Thank you in advance
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## Lots love

luxebaglover said:


> Hi cartier lovers,
> 
> I am super duper excited since I got my first bangle and probably my last (hope not [emoji85]).
> I am just concerned with how loose should you use it? I tried a size 17 but felt it too loose that it went up half y forearm and it could make a loop?  And also tried a size 16, which I kept but I am having second thoughts. Here is a pic of the 16. Should I keep it or exhange it for a bigger size. I am worried that as I get older It won't fit. I just had two pregnancies but thinking of another one. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411000
> View attachment 3411001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I think it looks perfect size 16 is perfect love the color you pick looks good on your skin tonr .[emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sharifa

luxebaglover said:


> Hi cartier lovers,
> 
> I am super duper excited since I got my first bangle and probably my last (hope not [emoji85]).
> I am just concerned with how loose should you use it? I tried a size 17 but felt it too loose that it went up half y forearm and it could make a loop?  And also tried a size 16, which I kept but I am having second thoughts. Here is a pic of the 16. Should I keep it or exhange it for a bigger size. I am worried that as I get older It won't fit. I just had two pregnancies but thinking of another one. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411000
> View attachment 3411001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I think 16 looks great on you [emoji176]


----------



## luxebaglover

Lots love said:


> I think it looks perfect size 16 is perfect love the color you pick looks good on your skin tonr .[emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you!


----------



## biax

byotch123 said:


> Here's a pic of my two loves, if you know what I mean.  Plus a couple of shots of how the bracelet hangs when I'm working. Was sized at 16, bought a 17. Apologies for the bruised fingers; had a little accident at the gym!
> 
> View attachment 3402497
> View attachment 3402500
> View attachment 3402501


Hi! May I ask what is your wrist size? Thanks!


----------



## Morrison7552

Does anyone unscrew their own love bracelet? I'm taking mine off for the first time; I am hesitant to do it on my own. My niece or nephew is my other option, but that kinda scares me. Does anyone think the Cartier store would mind?


----------



## byotch123

biax said:


> Hi! May I ask what is your wrist size? Thanks!


About 14.5 cm if I'm not wrong.


----------



## LovEmAll

Morrison7552 said:


> Does anyone unscrew their own love bracelet? I'm taking mine off for the first time; I am hesitant to do it on my own. My niece or nephew is my other option, but that kinda scares me. Does anyone think the Cartier store would mind?



I doubt they would mind.  I have screwed mine on and off due to surgeries on my own and wth the help off my hubby...it's not as scary as you'd think


----------



## Lots love

I take mine off also it's better sometimes to do it yourself. But it is always nice to have someone to help u though 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Morrison7552

Thank you LoveEmAll--- The left screw was stuck when I tried taking it off... Luckily Cartier is pretty close by and they took it off and they also said I've taken very great care of my bracelet


----------



## honeymania

luxebaglover said:


> Hi cartier lovers,
> 
> I am super duper excited since I got my first bangle and probably my last (hope not [emoji85]).
> I am just concerned with how loose should you use it? I tried a size 17 but felt it too loose that it went up half y forearm and it could make a loop?  And also tried a size 16, which I kept but I am having second thoughts. Here is a pic of the 16. Should I keep it or exhange it for a bigger size. I am worried that as I get older It won't fit. I just had two pregnancies but thinking of another one. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411000
> View attachment 3411001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I would personally go with the smaller one. I have the 16 and even that is a little loose so it goes up and down. Very annoying sometimes. For something that you know you'll wear daily, its more convenient if it stays in one place. But that is just personal preference. I wish they have size 15 readily available without waiting for 4 months. I cant be without my bracelet so I had to go with the 16. Here is the picture of it goes all the way up and another where I think is perfectly situated.


----------



## LovEmAll

Morrison7552 said:


> Thank you LoveEmAll--- The left screw was stuck when I tried taking it off... Luckily Cartier is pretty close by and they took it off and they also said I've taken very great care of my bracelet


Oh I see.  So glad they were able to take it off for you


----------



## Dabba55

Hello guys I'm new to this forum, I'm pretty sure this question has been answered but I can find it within all the 500 pages discussion lol. So I'm traveling to London very soon and found out that their yellow gold Cartier bracelet are going for 5600$, and I found a used yellow gold that was bought 10 months ago for 4000$. What do you guys think? Should I go for the new? Or 4000$ is fair price ?


----------



## Lots love

Dabba55 said:


> Hello guys I'm new to this forum, I'm pretty sure this question has been answered but I can find it within all the 500 pages discussion lol. So I'm traveling to London very soon and found out that their yellow gold Cartier bracelet are going for 5600$, and I found a used yellow gold that was bought 10 months ago for 4000$. What do you guys think? Should I go for the new? Or 4000$ is fair price ?


Tough questions..me I woukd buy one in London two reason it would be something to remind us of your awsome time in london.two it would be your first love and makes it that much more special.nothing like the feeling when u get your first one at cartier amazing experience that's me.good luck.ps if I could get both only live once

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## biax

Lots love said:


> I was 17 but I went with 18 and fits perfect except in summer gets snug which drives me nuts sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay I hope my pictures help u [emoji2]


Hi! just for reference, may I ask what is your wrist size? Thanks!


----------



## Lots love

Biax no problem whatsoever I'm size 18 in my loves .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## biax

Lots love said:


> Biax no problem whatsoever I'm size 18 in my loves .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks. Can't buy it in the store so I'm asking someone to buy for me, and searching on the thread for reference.  I like the look of your loves on your wrist.  My wrist measures 15.5cm and i'm torn between 17 and 18.  How many cm or inches is your wrist? Thanks again.


----------



## Zucnarf

biax said:


> Thanks. Can't buy it in the store so I'm asking someone to buy for me, and searching on the thread for reference.  I like the look of your loves on your wrist.  My wrist measures 15.5cm and i'm torn between 17 and 18.  How many cm or inches is your wrist? Thanks again.



17 is perfect fit for you.
My wrist is 14.5 and size 16 is perfect


----------



## Cogmarks

I bought a Love cuff last week and I did not get a travel pouch or cleaning kit. Is that supposed to come with the bracelet, or do you have to purchase  those items? Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Cogmarks said:


> I bought a Love cuff last week and I did not get a travel pouch or cleaning kit. Is that supposed to come with the bracelet, or do you have to purchase  those items? Thank you for your responses.



Unfortunately, you have to ask for these items. They are free!! And congrats on your cuff.[emoji3]


----------



## jasminerdaa

Hi guys! 
I just wanted to ask a few cartier love bracelet lovers a few questions. I want to buy this bracelet and save myself a few bucks with the cuff 
I came across this one on ebay and was wondering if anyone can tell me if it's real?
heres the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CARTIER-LOV...d20ae20d8:g:0M0AAOSw0fhXk7Zg&autorefresh=true

If anyone can tell me soon, i REALLY want this item  thank you all!

here are the pictures:


----------



## lasttotheparty

biax said:


> Thanks. Can't buy it in the store so I'm asking someone to buy for me, and searching on the thread for reference.  I like the look of your loves on your wrist.  My wrist measures 15.5cm and i'm torn between 17 and 18.  How many cm or inches is your wrist? Thanks again.



My wrist measures 14.75cm. Both size 16 and 17 work well. SA recommended 16. I bought 17 because when my arms are at my side, size 16 gets stuck above my wrist bone. Also, the screws on the inside of the bracelet (size 16) left red marks on my skin. Hope this helps with your sizing.


----------



## Lots love

I agree 16 would be snug 17 would be lose but not bad so big  when swollen time In  summer you'll have room for it . Nothing like it so snug special around the  summertime. I can't stand when it's to snug.good luck 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

In bracelet 7 snug 7.5 lose but I bought mine online so I went with what the store told me over the phone. It  fit perfectly thank u 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Look real to me.good luck.ps congratulations 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## biax

Zucnarf said:


> 17 is perfect fit for you.
> My wrist is 14.5 and size 16 is perfect


Thank you!


----------



## biax

Lots love said:


> In bracelet 7 snug 7.5 lose but I bought mine online so I went with what the store told me over the phone. It  fit perfectly thank u
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks for the help!


----------



## biax

lasttotheparty said:


> My wrist measures 14.75cm. Both size 16 and 17 work well. SA recommended 16. I bought 17 because when my arms are at my side, size 16 gets stuck above my wrist bone. Also, the screws on the inside of the bracelet (size 16) left red marks on my skin. Hope this helps with your sizing.


Thank you for you help!


----------



## Sai6167

Hi I have read through this whole thread and was wondering for those of you who wear two loves on one hand - does it get annoying when they clang together? Do you get used to it? It is hard to imagine what it will feel like without buying the 2nd bracelet so I was hoping to get some insight into wearing two at once. Thank you for such an informative thread!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Has anyone stacked their love with a bone levy bangle? I like that it's an oval.  My wrists are quite large though. Do you think it would look good?  If anyone has any recommendations on another brand that would be nicer, please let me know.  Also what size do you think looks better on my wrist?  Mind you these are just the sizing bands so ignore the ugliness of the bracelet.  



View attachment 3423975


----------



## pinklambies

Hi everyone!!
Does anyone know of anywhere that I can get the mini screwdriver for the Love bracelet (other than Cartier)?  I would like 1-2 extra to keep in my handbags but Cartier charges $75 CAD each for them!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Morrison7552

@pinklambies---

I have an extra one too.. I bought it from Cartier.  They made sure too my original purchase was from them. The only other place I've really since them are on eBay.


----------



## vicki_en

Sorry for asking a silly question. But how Long do you save up to buy a full love?


----------



## vicki_en

Sharifa said:


> My love for the day [emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410437



This is my dream love... "Envy"


----------



## Morrison7552

@vicki_en i am going to wait 1 year before getting my second love(:


----------



## KensingtonUK

vicki_en said:


> Sorry for asking a silly question. But how Long do you save up to buy a full love?



By full love do you mean a bracelet and not a cuff?   For me I had admired it for a few years since I had seen it but never actually thought I could spend that much.   However I started buying quality over quantity and after a year and half with my first job out of bschool, I used some of my bonus to get the bracelet right before the price increased again.  Haven't taken it off since and love that it will always be a memory of my first career.   My Cartier BB was a gift for my 30th bday from my parents. ----> again something I will always remember and cherish!


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, how is it possible that SA are not aware of rose gold changing color more into yellow gold? How is it possible?
And do you think that Love bracelet is now more popular then few yers ago? Do you think it will look dated in a let's say 5 years? 
Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## Morrison7552

My SA told me that the PG has a hint of copper in it, which gives it its color.


----------



## karylicious

Expert needed 
Is the pavé 10 diamonds love the same width as the regular 10 diamond love bracelet?


----------



## Sharifa

vicki_en said:


> This is my dream love... "Envy"



I hope you get it very soon [emoji4]


----------



## Cogmarks

Babsiegirl said:


> Unfortunately, you have to ask for these items. They are free!! And congrats on your cuff.[emoji3]


Thanks. I called the store, and they are sending me a pouch.


----------



## Cogmarks

tennislover said:


> And is there ANY way to get it out after that??


Loctite won't keep you from being able to unscrew a screw. It just keeps them from coming undone when you don't want them to.


----------



## theITbag

Mininana said:


> Hi everyone. I currently own a pink gold love with 4 diamonds and I'm contemplating a second one. Still unsure if I want another PG plain or a different color... If I choose a diff color I don't know if I would want to have all three colors eventually.
> 
> Help?
> 
> I want my other one to be plain because it's too much bling for me otherwise
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me and my bracelet for skin tone and advice
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397491



I suggest getting a RG JUC.


----------



## *MJ*

I currently have a RG love, and when we go on our Caribbean cruise I was thinking to either get a WG 4 diamond, plain YG, or a JUC... Not sure which color though. What do you ladies think would make the nicest compliment to the RG love? 
I added a few pics of the WG and YG along with my RG but didn't get any pics of the JUC.  
Any opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## Bother Free

*MJ* said:


> I currently have a RG love, and when we go on our Caribbean cruise I was thinking to either get a WG 4 diamond, plain YG, or a JUC... Not sure which color though. What do you ladies think would make the nicest compliment to the RG love?
> I added a few pics of the WG and YG along with my RG but didn't get any pics of the JUC.
> Any opinions would be appreciated!
> View attachment 3426717
> View attachment 3426718
> View attachment 3426719


Hi MJ,
Will the JUC have diamonds?
If the JUC is without diamonds, IMHO....I would choose WG Love with diamonds. 
If the JUC has diamonds, I would choose YG. 
I'm kinda bias.....I have YG, PG and WG Loves....all with 4 diamonds. I also have a YG JUC with diamonds  
By the way, love your ring


----------



## thewildraven

Just bitten the bullet and bought my first love ... It's in RG and size 18, my wrist is a 16 and this fits perfectly, It feels as though it's part of me, I don't feel it on at all ... I love it.
I bought it  in Cartier Bond Street, the SA was lovely, I got the travel pouch & cleaning kit & also my baby trinity cord replaced.
I didn't go for diamonds just simply down to personal choice, I felt that one of the things I love about the bracelet is the design of the screws & felt that the diamonds would spoil the design for me (I know silly isn't it ).
Thank you everyone on here for all your information & posting of your loves it's been such a help


----------



## *MJ*

Bother Free said:


> Hi MJ,
> Will the JUC have diamonds?
> If the JUC is without diamonds, IMHO....I would choose WG Love with diamonds.
> If the JUC has diamonds, I would choose YG.
> I'm kinda bias.....I have YG, PG and WG Loves....all with 4 diamonds. I also have a YG JUC with diamonds
> By the way, love your ring



Hi Bother Free! Thanks for the kind reply! I'm leaning towards the JUC with no diamonds so I see that you would prefer gold white gold with diamonds instead. 
You are obviously a diamond girl! Your stack sounds amazing!! would love to see pics sometime if you don't mind!!


----------



## Bother Free

*MJ* said:


> Hi Bother Free! Thanks for the kind reply! I'm leaning towards the JUC with no diamonds so I see that you would prefer gold white gold with diamonds instead.
> You are obviously a diamond girl! Your stack sounds amazing!! would love to see pics sometime if you don't mind!!


NP MJ! 
I prefer a bit of bling with Cartier 
I think the one that makes your heart sing would be the right one 

Here are my Loves and JUC


----------



## Lots love

Congratulations on your gorgeous love. The pink looks amazing on you 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

*MJ* said:


> I currently have a RG love, and when we go on our Caribbean cruise I was thinking to either get a WG 4 diamond, plain YG, or a JUC... Not sure which color though. What do you ladies think would make the nicest compliment to the RG love?
> I added a few pics of the WG and YG along with my RG but didn't get any pics of the JUC.
> Any opinions would be appreciated!
> View attachment 3426717
> View attachment 3426718
> View attachment 3426719


If it was me I go for the white gold looks through best on your skin.plus pink and white look amaxing together 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## theITbag

*MJ* said:


> I currently have a RG love, and when we go on our Caribbean cruise I was thinking to either get a WG 4 diamond, plain YG, or a JUC... Not sure which color though. What do you ladies think would make the nicest compliment to the RG love?
> I added a few pics of the WG and YG along with my RG but didn't get any pics of the JUC.
> Any opinions would be appreciated!
> View attachment 3426717
> View attachment 3426718
> View attachment 3426719



RG JUC with diamonds would be my first choice. Then WG love cuff or bangle, both with diamonds, would be 2nd choice.  GL!


----------



## thewildraven

Lots love said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous love. The pink looks amazing on you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you


----------



## cartier_love

*MJ* said:


> I currently have a RG love, and when we go on our Caribbean cruise I was thinking to either get a WG 4 diamond, plain YG, or a JUC... Not sure which color though. What do you ladies think would make the nicest compliment to the RG love?
> I added a few pics of the WG and YG along with my RG but didn't get any pics of the JUC.
> Any opinions would be appreciated!
> View attachment 3426717
> View attachment 3426718
> View attachment 3426719





*MJ* said:


> I currently have a RG love, and when we go on our Caribbean cruise I was thinking to either get a WG 4 diamond, plain YG, or a JUC... Not sure which color though. What do you ladies think would make the nicest compliment to the RG love?
> I added a few pics of the WG and YG along with my RG but didn't get any pics of the JUC.
> Any opinions would be appreciated!
> View attachment 3426717
> View attachment 3426718
> View attachment 3426719



I like the WG the best. I like the contrast between the 2 colors.


----------



## pinklambies

Morrison7552 said:


> @pinklambies---
> 
> I have an extra one too.. I bought it from Cartier.  They made sure too my original purchase was from them. The only other place I've really since them are on eBay.



Thanks Morrison7552! I want like 3 extras lol! I switch handbags all the time.  I'll try looking on eBay, thanks for the tip!!


----------



## MyDogTink

*MJ* said:


> I currently have a RG love, and when we go on our Caribbean cruise I was thinking to either get a WG 4 diamond, plain YG, or a JUC... Not sure which color though. What do you ladies think would make the nicest compliment to the RG love?
> I added a few pics of the WG and YG along with my RG but didn't get any pics of the JUC.
> Any opinions would be appreciated!
> View attachment 3426717
> View attachment 3426718
> View attachment 3426719



I'm a terrible decision maker and I like all of the choices you listed so I'm not going to be much help. But I do have two comments. I love your ring. I was on the verge of buying this a few years ago at Effy in St Maarten but my mom and DH talked me into another ring. I still think about this one. Also, I've found that the Cartier boutiques had limited stock at least when I was looking for the cuff in a small size. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## *MJ*

cartier_love said:


> I like the WG the best. I like the contrast between the 2 colors.



Thanks for that! I love the contrast too [emoji4]


----------



## *MJ*

MyDogTink said:


> I'm a terrible decision maker and I like all of the choices you listed so I'm not going to be much help. But I do have two comments. I love your ring. I was on the verge of buying this a few years ago at Effy in St Maarten but my mom and DH talked me into another ring. I still think about this one. Also, I've found that the Cartier boutiques had limited stock at least when I was looking for the cuff in a small size. Let us know what you decide.



Hi there!! Thank you for the compliment! I got this ring at at Effy in St Maarten a couple years back! I get more compliments on this ring...it is so amazing! if you possibly can you should get it!  I'm certain it is still available! [emoji1360][emoji76]

I agree, whenever I've been to the Cartier boutiques in the Caribbean they do have limited stock especially in popular sizes so one or both of these may not even be available. Fingers crossed that I can find something!


----------



## Morrison7552

@ALMcR3ynolds and I became friends on the purseblog and we met today. It was so, so cool [emoji1][emoji1360]


----------



## Gwinkwink

I'm currently wearing 3 love bracelets and 1 juc on my right wrist. The funny thing is, now I miss wearing just 1 love bracelet alone. No stacking. I miss the simple and clean look. Do you ladies feel the same at times?


----------



## LovEmAll

Gwinkwink said:


> I'm currently wearing 3 love bracelets and 1 juc on my right wrist. The funny thing is, now I miss wearing just 1 love bracelet alone. No stacking. I miss the simple and clean look. Do you ladies feel the same at times?



I can see how that can feel like a lot, although I am sure it looks lovely.  How about wearing two love on one wrist and one love and the JUC on the other?  I have one love and one JUC and pair them together on the same wrist.  I had to send my love to Cartier to get fixed and just wore the JUC for some time.  As soon as I got the love back, I was so happy to wear the two pieces again. Although more substantial than just the JUC,I think it is still a clean look.  
Hope that helps!


----------



## annanas

I know exactly what you mean, I only wear a love, a JUC and a VCA Sweet bracelet but every now and then I take off the VCA and move the JUC to the other wrist because it feels fresher or something to do that sometimes [emoji4]


----------



## Gwinkwink

Thanks ladies ! Haha! Juz missing the clean sleek look of a single love. I might remove the rest during the weekend and try to wear 1 love (but oh dear, I can't decide to wear the YG or PG).


----------



## *MJ*

Gwinkwink said:


> Thanks ladies ! Haha! Juz missing the clean sleek look of a single love. I might remove the rest during the weekend and try to wear 1 love (but oh dear, I can't decide to wear the YG or PG).



I agree! I love to stack, but is so lovely sometimes just to see that nice clean look of a single elegant love. [emoji257][emoji173]️


----------



## Solday

I feel that I have to post my story here as well cause I got both Love and JUC at the same time
My dream came true last month when I got a beautiful Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with one diamond from my DH as a gift to my birthday last month and a gorgeous Cartier Juste un Clou in pink gold with diamonds as a push-presentthe baby's due is in a month but he couldn't wait
I got my other Cartier Love cuff in white gold with one diamond as a wedding gift from DH last year.
I am on cloud nine and I feel so blessed!
Sorry for my swollen hands...


----------



## eggpudding

Solday said:


> I feel that I have to post my story here as well cause I got both Love and JUC at the same time
> My dream came true last month when I got a beautiful Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with one diamond from my DH as a gift to my birthday last month and a gorgeous Cartier Juste un Clou in pink gold with diamonds as a push-presentthe baby's due is in a month but he couldn't wait
> I got my other Cartier Love cuff in white gold with one diamond as a wedding gift from DH last year.
> I am on cloud nine and I feel so blessed!
> Sorry for my swollen hands...



Gorgeous stack, and congrats on your baby coming soon!  What a sweet hubby.  My BF is deadset against Cartier [prices] 

So I finally took the plunge and got my second love, the YG 4 diamond.... I'd initially gotten the YG love cuff due to the much cheaper price and regretted it ever since - the shape of the cuff is not as comfy or attractive as the bangle and I tortured myself over it for a year! I'd only planned to get the plain YG love this time, but the SA persuaded me by saying I'd only regret it again if I didn't get the 4 diamond 






Size 16 cuff and bangle

It looks nice and aligned lying static like this but the size difference is very noticeable from the side.  It's quite annoying 'cause the bangle slides OVER the cuff and the two bang against each other a lot.  I've just been wearing the 4 diamond for now but don't want to let my cuff go to waste.  Any tips for making this work?


----------



## Zucnarf

eggpudding said:


> Gorgeous stack, and congrats on your baby coming soon!  What a sweet hubby.  My BF is deadset against Cartier [prices]
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and got my second love, the YG 4 diamond.... I'd initially gotten the YG love cuff due to the much cheaper price and regretted it ever since - the shape of the cuff is not as comfy or attractive as the bangle and I tortured myself over it for a year! I'd only planned to get the plain YG love this time, but the SA persuaded me by saying I'd only regret it again if I didn't get the 4 diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 16 cuff and bangle
> 
> It looks nice and aligned lying static like this but the size difference is very noticeable from the side.  It's quite annoying 'cause the bangle slides OVER the cuff and the two bang against each other a lot.  I've just been wearing the 4 diamond for now but don't want to let my cuff go to waste.  Any tips for making this work?



Love your love!
Maybe you should first put the bracelet and then cuff so the cuff wont be able to slide over the bracelet?


----------



## eggpudding

Zucnarf said:


> Love your love!
> Maybe you should first put the bracelet and then cuff so the cuff wont be able to slide over the bracelet?



Thanks Zucnarf!!  I tried that as well but as soon as I move my arm up the bangle tilts back over the cuff too ....


----------



## prplhrt21

eggpudding said:


> Thanks Zucnarf!!  I tried that as well but as soon as I move my arm up the bangle tilts back over the cuff too ....


Maybe wear it on the other wrist?


----------



## jssl1688

eggpudding said:


> Gorgeous stack, and congrats on your baby coming soon!  What a sweet hubby.  My BF is deadset against Cartier [prices]
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and got my second love, the YG 4 diamond.... I'd initially gotten the YG love cuff due to the much cheaper price and regretted it ever since - the shape of the cuff is not as comfy or attractive as the bangle and I tortured myself over it for a year! I'd only planned to get the plain YG love this time, but the SA persuaded me by saying I'd only regret it again if I didn't get the 4 diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 16 cuff and bangle
> 
> It looks nice and aligned lying static like this but the size difference is very noticeable from the side.  It's quite annoying 'cause the bangle slides OVER the cuff and the two bang against each other a lot.  I've just been wearing the 4 diamond for now but don't want to let my cuff go to waste.  Any tips for making this work?



Is selling it an option? Then use the fund towards a plain bracelet? If you don't love the cuff, maybe let it go to a new home where someone else can enjoy it?while you buy the one you love. Of course, that's if there's isn't special memories attached and you don't want to rid it for that reason.


----------



## luvmy3girls

jssl1688 said:


> Is selling it an option? Then use the fund towards a plain bracelet? If you don't love the cuff, maybe let it go to a new home where someone else can enjoy it?while you buy the one you love. Of course, that's if there's isn't special memories attached and you don't want to rid it for that reason.



I agree!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eggpudding said:


> Gorgeous stack, and congrats on your baby coming soon!  What a sweet hubby.  My BF is deadset against Cartier [prices]
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and got my second love, the YG 4 diamond.... I'd initially gotten the YG love cuff due to the much cheaper price and regretted it ever since - the shape of the cuff is not as comfy or attractive as the bangle and I tortured myself over it for a year! I'd only planned to get the plain YG love this time, but the SA persuaded me by saying I'd only regret it again if I didn't get the 4 diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 16 cuff and bangle
> 
> It looks nice and aligned lying static like this but the size difference is very noticeable from the side.  It's quite annoying 'cause the bangle slides OVER the cuff and the two bang against each other a lot.  I've just been wearing the 4 diamond for now but don't want to let my cuff go to waste.  Any tips for making this work?



Your stack is gorgeous, I wear a size 16 cuff and bangle also, If you push them up your arm a little, they will stay and not slide over one another. However worn low on the wrist they will always slide around and over because they are not the same shape. Good Luck. They look gorgeous. I wish I went with the diamond.


----------



## eggpudding

prplhrt21 said:


> Maybe wear it on the other wrist?


I have thought about that, as I have an Hermes CDC I wear on the other wrist that looks quite nice stacked with the cuff  Thank you!



jssl1688 said:


> Is selling it an option? Then use the fund towards a plain bracelet? If you don't love the cuff, maybe let it go to a new home where someone else can enjoy it?while you buy the one you love. Of course, that's if there's isn't special memories attached and you don't want to rid it for that reason.





luvmy3girls said:


> I agree!



Thank you ladies! No special memories really, I bought my own cuff to celebrate a professional qualification. I think I'm still 50-50 on selling, the consignment stores here tend to offer very low returns and I'd probably lose a 1/3 or more of what I spent. 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Your stack is gorgeous, I wear a size 16 cuff and bangle also, If you push them up your arm a little, they will stay and not slide over one another. However worn low on the wrist they will always slide around and over because they are not the same shape. Good Luck. They look gorgeous. I wish I went with the diamond.



Thank you Nikki!! Your stack is beautiful too  I'll try wear them together a few more times before making a final decision, I think


----------



## Solday

Than you for your nice words eggpudding!


----------



## LVoeletters

baggiegirl said:


> I think the 18 kt gold one is near 3000 usd...


this post from 2006 kills me everytime i see that I could have gotten two bangles for the price of 1 10 years ago. Lol.


----------



## LVoeletters

This is an atypical question-- to layer with the love bangle, is there a setting for diamonds on a diamond bangle that would make the least amount of damage to the love bangle? I don't like bezel. With a higher prong setting be best? or Lower prong? I still have not put my bangle back on. I guess I will eventually though!


----------



## jssl1688

LVoeletters said:


> This is an atypical question-- to layer with the love bangle, is there a setting for diamonds on a diamond bangle that would make the least amount of damage to the love bangle? I don't like bezel. With a higher prong setting be best? or Lower prong? I still have not put my bangle back on. I guess I will eventually though!



Anything other than bezel and channel will at some point do some type of damage. It's inevitable. The girdle is exposed and that itself is just impossible to avoid. Unless it's one of those really ugly and thick cheap settings where there is heavy metal in the prongs surround the stone. I feel you though, I've just started to stack a little while back and my tennis bracelet scratched the hell out of my Lb. well, I've given up since and just decided to enjoy. I can't be worrying about things like this, it will literally drive me crazy.


----------



## nan2595

hi guys! im thinking about making another cartier purchase. I have a YG love and either want to add a YG JUC or a WG love. 
i just love the way two loves look together, but im a little nerovus it wont look good on my wrist (im not that skinny)
is anyone bothered by having 2 loves, like feels suffocated?

also, do you think i should go up a size in a love or is that a bad idea? so a size 19 WG love with my 18 YG love?

thank you guys !


----------



## Lots love

Cleaning day of cartier loves and my juc add splash of color. Nice and sparkly cleaned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pinklambies

Hi everyone,
I recently bought the Connoisseurs Gold jewelry polishing cloth for my Love bracelet after reading about it on this thread. I have only used the inner cloth (for dirt and anti-tarnish effects) and have not used the outer cloth before (for polishing and buffing). After I gently wipe my bracelet with the inner cloth, it becomes much brighter and the cloth has a dark spot on it. I am wondering exactly how this works and if it's safe for my jewelry? I don't want to use it if it's actually buffing off a layer of gold (even if it's a tiny tiny amount). I haven't tried the outer cloth for that reason. Does anyone know (from experience or otherwise) if both the inner and outer cloths are safe to use long-term and won't harm the gold??
Thanks!!!


----------



## Morrison7552

I have never really heard of a gold cleaner that would leave behind a dark spot on the cleaning cloth. It seems like it could be removing something. Just to be safe, personally, I probably wouldn't use it, unless maybe you contact the manufacture of the cloth and they are able to clarify what it's doing.


----------



## pinkbunny21

Hi guys, just wondering, will the Cartier love bracelet scratch a lot when worn with a diamond tennis bracelet? Just want to get opinions before wearing both together.. I have the WG one..


----------



## thewildraven

pinkbunny21 said:


> Hi guys, just wondering, will the Cartier love bracelet scratch a lot when worn with a diamond tennis bracelet? Just want to get opinions before wearing both together.. I have the WG one..


Think it depends on the diamond settings, if there is a buffer between the diamond & the gold (i.e channel setting) then I believe that it won't scratch as much, however that would also depend on if one gold is a higher carat as the lower carat can scratch the higher. 
But the very nature of the bracelet means that it will get scratches so just enjoy it


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently bought the Connoisseurs Gold jewelry polishing cloth for my Love bracelet after reading about it on this thread. I have only used the inner cloth (for dirt and anti-tarnish effects) and have not used the outer cloth before (for polishing and buffing). After I gently wipe my bracelet with the inner cloth, it becomes much brighter and the cloth has a dark spot on it. I am wondering exactly how this works and if it's safe for my jewelry? I don't want to use it if it's actually buffing off a layer of gold (even if it's a tiny tiny amount). I haven't tried the outer cloth for that reason. Does anyone know (from experience or otherwise) if both the inner and outer cloths are safe to use long-term and won't harm the gold??
> Thanks!!!



I have been using these cloths forever (not just with my Cartier Bracelets). These cloths are soft and will only remove dirt and residue and shine your item, they can't remove gold as their is no true buffing mechanism as in a true "grit" that would polish down gold. They don't harm the gold, if residue is coming off, it means the bracelet is dirty. Haha! But please only do what you feel comfortable with. I use these cloths because my jeweler told me they were safe.


----------



## pinklambies

Morrison7552 said:


> I have never really heard of a gold cleaner that would leave behind a dark spot on the cleaning cloth. It seems like it could be removing something. Just to be safe, personally, I probably wouldn't use it, unless maybe you contact the manufacture of the cloth and they are able to clarify what it's doing.


Thanks Morrison7552! It's not really a dark spot - I think I chose the wrong words. It's more like a light grey area on the cloth after I gently wipe my bracelet. You mentioned some good points though - I think I may try contacting the manufacturer to see what they say. Thanks again!!


----------



## pinklambies

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have been using these cloths forever (not just with my Cartier Bracelets). These cloths are soft and will only remove dirt and residue and shine your item, they can't remove gold as their is no true buffing mechanism as in a true "grit" that would polish down gold. They don't harm the gold, if residue is coming off, it means the bracelet is dirty. Haha! But please only do what you feel comfortable with. I use these cloths because my jeweler told me they were safe.



Hi Nikki, Thanks for the info! Do you normally use both the inner and outer cloths? I thought the light grey spot on the cloth after wiping was due to dirt too - however, it seems even if I wipe multiple times with a new spot on the cloth each time, it will still turn grey! Thanks for the response!


----------



## LovEmAll

nan2595 said:


> hi guys! im thinking about making another cartier purchase. I have a YG love and either want to add a YG JUC or a WG love.
> i just love the way two loves look together, but im a little nerovus it wont look good on my wrist (im not that skinny)
> is anyone bothered by having 2 loves, like feels suffocated?
> 
> also, do you think i should go up a size in a love or is that a bad idea? so a size 19 WG love with my 18 YG love?
> 
> thank you guys !



Hi there...if you are going to stack two loves, I'd go with the same size so they don't get over and under each other.  I have a rg love and initially wanted a WG love.  Long story short, I went for the JUC instead and I couldn't be happier...they stack so beautifully [emoji4].   Here's a recent pic from my IG for reference with an H clic clac


----------



## *MJ*

LovEmAll said:


> Hi there...if you are going to stack two loves, I'd go with the same size so they don't get over and under each other.  I have a rg love and initially wanted a WG love.  Long story short, I went for the JUC instead and I couldn't be happier...they stack so beautifully [emoji4].   Here's a recent pic from my IG for reference with an H clic clac
> 
> View attachment 3447663



Beautiful stack! What size is your love? Is your JUC the same size as your love?


----------



## pinkbunny21

thewildraven said:


> Think it depends on the diamond settings, if there is a buffer between the diamond & the gold (i.e channel setting) then I believe that it won't scratch as much, however that would also depend on if one gold is a higher carat as the lower carat can scratch the higher.
> But the very nature of the bracelet means that it will get scratches so just enjoy it



Thank you for the info.. I def feel bad about scratching my love bracelet! I mean, it's a mirror finish and all..


----------



## LovEmAll

*MJ* said:


> Beautiful stack! What size is your love? Is your JUC the same size as your love?



Thanks so dear!  [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji253] Love is a 17, JUC is a 16.  Not sure why cartier doesn't make their sizing consistent.  My SA told me that you usually have to downsize for the JUC.  Hope that helps!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pinklambies said:


> Hi Nikki, Thanks for the info! Do you normally use both the inner and outer cloths? I thought the light grey spot on the cloth after wiping was due to dirt too - however, it seems even if I wipe multiple times with a new spot on the cloth each time, it will still turn grey! Thanks for the response!



I don't use both. I think the purple is supposed to polish and the white is supposed to shine/clean maybe. I only use the white. The purple I tried once after I got a pretty bad scratch and it did nothing, so I was just like "okay" and never used it again. The white just cleans and shines from my understanding. But I really don't use that often to be honest. Maybe once every few months. I get busy and just forget about it. haha.


----------



## *MJ*

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so dear!  [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji253] Love is a 17, JUC is a 16.  Not sure why cartier doesn't make their sizing consistent.  My SA told me that you usually have to downsize for the JUC.  Hope that helps!



Thank you very much! I was thinking about a JUC to pair with my love, and my love is a 17 as well...so that is quite helpful! [emoji4]


----------



## megs0927

Jayne1 said:


> Something I've been wondering about -- my Loves must be about 10 years old, I can't remember.  I've had them so long and never take them off.  They're the old style.
> 
> (I should have cleaned them for this picture, wiped the grease from my sunblock off my bracelets, but I didn't.   )



Your loves are beautiful. I have been searching through old threads looking for older wg loves especially paired with yg. I am debating adding a plain white gold to my plain yellow gold and your pictures make me feel better about choosing a plain wg!


----------



## LovEmAll

*MJ* said:


> Thank you very much! I was thinking about a JUC to pair with my love, and my love is a 17 as well...so that is quite helpful! [emoji4]



So happy I could be of help!  Can't wait to see what you decide...love or JUC you really can't go wrong.

Best of luck!


----------



## *MJ*

LovEmAll said:


> So happy I could be of help!  Can't wait to see what you decide...love or JUC you really can't go wrong.
> 
> Best of luck!



Thanks! Yes it's a tough choice but thanks to your pic I'm leaning towards the JUC! [emoji7]


----------



## baghagg

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently bought the Connoisseurs Gold jewelry polishing cloth for my Love bracelet after reading about it on this thread. I have only used the inner cloth (for dirt and anti-tarnish effects) and have not used the outer cloth before (for polishing and buffing). After I gently wipe my bracelet with the inner cloth, it becomes much brighter and the cloth has a dark spot on it. I am wondering exactly how this works and if it's safe for my jewelry? I don't want to use it if it's actually buffing off a layer of gold (even if it's a tiny tiny amount). I haven't tried the outer cloth for that reason. Does anyone know (from experience or otherwise) if both the inner and outer cloths are safe to use long-term and won't harm the gold??
> Thanks!!!


I'm not familiar with the gold jewelry polishing cloth;  however,   Connoisseurs' silver jewelry polishing cloths, which contains two cloths in one, are used together because one cloth deposits the polish, then the other cloth removes the polish when you wipe jewelry, hence the dark spot.   Hth

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LovEmAll

*MJ* said:


> Thanks! Yes it's a tough choice but thanks to your pic I'm leaning towards the JUC! [emoji7]



I'm definitely biased toward the JUC so I hope you get one [emoji7]. But honestly, you can't go wrong with either choice.....whatever makes your heart flutter will look beautiful with your love.  Keep us posted and best of luck!


----------



## cartier_love

*MJ* said:


> Thanks! Yes it's a tough choice but thanks to your pic I'm leaning towards the JUC! [emoji7]


I think the love will hold it's resell value much more than the Juc if that matters to you. I would think in a few  years they will discontinue the Juc. The love has been around since the 1970s. The Roadster watch was very hot for a while but it's discontinued now.


----------



## LovEmAll

cartier_love said:


> I think the love will hold it's resell value much more than the Juc if that matters to you. I would think in a few  years they will discontinue the Juc. The love has been around since the 1970s. The Roadster watch was very hot for a while but it's discontinued now.



The JUC has been around since the 70s as well.  I don't think Cartier would discontinue it, but I guess you never know. Also, if you look now at second hand JUCs, the prices are quite high, and much closer to retail than for second hand loves.  That of course may change with time.

I never thought the JUC would be for me, but loved it when I tried it on.  I absolutely love my love and love to see multiple loves paired on others...I think they are stunning!  for some reason though, the JUC just spoke to me when I put it against my love and it won my heart so I know I am a bit biased


----------



## Icy Melona

Hi all, for those living in Australia, does Cartier also offer complimentary travel pouch and cleaning kit with purchase of their Love bracelet? I've bought 2 Loves but I've never been offered a complimentary pouch and cleaning kit. Is it something that is offered to all Cartier customers globally? Thanks!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Icy Melona said:


> Hi all, for those living in Australia, does Cartier also offer complimentary travel pouch and cleaning kit with purchase of their Love bracelet? I've bought 2 Loves but I've never been offered a complimentary pouch and cleaning kit. Is it something that is offered to all Cartier customers globally? Thanks!



I've never been offered anything extra. I think you just have to ask!!


----------



## eggpudding

Icy Melona said:


> Hi all, for those living in Australia, does Cartier also offer complimentary travel pouch and cleaning kit with purchase of their Love bracelet? I've bought 2 Loves but I've never been offered a complimentary pouch and cleaning kit. Is it something that is offered to all Cartier customers globally? Thanks!



The cleaning kit normally only comes with the (4) diamond love.


----------



## Zucnarf

eggpudding said:


> The cleaning kit normally only comes with the (4) diamond love.



I got it when I bought Tank solo watch.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I don't get to a boutique very often, but whenever I've asked for a cleaning kit or pouch, they always give it to me even if i don't buy anything.


----------



## Giggleskel

Hello ladies I was referred here by Carol Diva . I'm trying to find a place or site that does authentication of the CARTIERS Love bracelet.  Any help?


----------



## KensingtonUK

My new diamond bangle to wear along side my love


----------



## Zucnarf

KensingtonUK said:


> My new diamond bangle to wear along side my love
> View attachment 3451457



Amazing combo


----------



## allure244

*MJ* said:


> Thank you very much! I was thinking about a JUC to pair with my love, and my love is a 17 as well...so that is quite helpful! [emoji4]



I agree that if u want ur JUC to fit similarly to ur love , definitely get size 16. I have a 17 love and 16 JUC as well. U should get the JUC [emoji4]


----------



## *MJ*

allure244 said:


> I agree that if u want ur JUC to fit similarly to ur love , definitely get size 16. I have a 17 love and 16 JUC as well. U should get the JUC [emoji4]



Thank you so much for the sizing advice! I can't wait to go and try on the JUC! [emoji7][emoji257][emoji173]️


----------



## Icy Melona

eggpudding said:


> The cleaning kit normally only comes with the (4) diamond love.


Thanks Eggspudding!


----------



## Icy Melona

Zucnarf said:


> I got it when I bought Tank solo watch.


Oh, I'll ring up tomorrow and mention that. I rang up Cartier today and I was told that they only offer the Cleaning kit and Travel pouch when you bring the Love bracelet for maintenance service. 

I seem to be getting medley of different responses here though. It seems like some earlier posters got the pouch and cleaning kit when they bought the plain Love bracelets too. I'll mention the forum when I speak to them,


----------



## thewildraven

Icy Melona said:


> Oh, I'll ring up tomorrow and mention that. I rang up Cartier today and I was told that they only offer the Cleaning kit and Travel pouch when you bring the Love bracelet for maintenance service.
> 
> I seem to be getting medley of different responses here though. It seems like some earlier posters got the pouch and cleaning kit when they bought the plain Love bracelets too. I'll mention the forum when I speak to them,


I bought the plain love a month ago & got the cleaning kit & travel pouch, it might depend how many they have in stock


----------



## MrsB

I'm planning to treat myself to a YG Love to mark a professional accomplishment.  I've been reading this thread for months in preparation, so thank you!  It's something I've admired forever, so why not?!  Any NYC SA recommendations - or anything else I should know?


----------



## eggpudding

MrsB said:


> I'm planning to treat myself to a YG Love to mark a professional accomplishment.  I've been reading this thread for months in preparation, so thank you!  It's something I've admired forever, so why not?!  Any NYC SA recommendations - or anything else I should know?



Congrats!!  I got my love cuff for exactly that reason.  No NYC recommendations from me but I would say, sizing that feels loose when trying on at the store may be just right later on - especially when your limbs swell in the heat. Good luck.



Icy Melona said:


> Thanks Eggspudding!



No worries  It might differ from country to country too.  I'm in Asia for reference!


----------



## eelymaa

I'm planning to fly out of JFK and was hoping someone would be able to let me know if I bought the love bracelet there, would I have to claim it when I return? Not trying to get out of paying duties, just want to know if it's necessary since I technically would not be buying it abroad. TIA!!


----------



## Icy Melona

Icy Melona said:


> Oh, I'll ring up tomorrow and mention that. I rang up Cartier today and I was told that they only offer the Cleaning kit and Travel pouch when you bring the Love bracelet for maintenance service.
> 
> I seem to be getting medley of different responses here though. It seems like some earlier posters got the pouch and cleaning kit when they bought the plain Love bracelets too. I'll mention the forum when I speak to them,



Hi Wildraven, thanks for your feedback. This was a repeat purchase for me and on none of those occasions was I ever offered any complimentary travel pouch and cleaning kit. Perhaps Cartier was out of stock on all those occasions, who knows.

Not that it's terribly important but if it's their policy to _only_ offer those gifts with maintenance work (as stated by their customer representatives) then it would be fair and standardized if Cartier kept to their policy with everyone and not cherry pick who they will give the "gifts" to on purchase.


----------



## Icy Melona

I got in touch with the sales consultant that I bought the bracelet from. He confirmed that yes, all Cartier Love purchases comes with complimentary kit. At the time, it wasn't offered due to lack of stock and he will put one on hold once stock comes in. He said that Paris store always offers the complimentary kit because Paris always have stock but Australia gets limited stock.


----------



## Lots love

KensingtonUK said:


> My new diamond bangle to wear along side my love
> View attachment 3451457


Lovely look [emoji259] [emoji259]


----------



## KensingtonUK

Icy Melona said:


> I got in touch with the sales consultant that I bought the bracelet from. He confirmed that yes, all Cartier Love purchases comes with complimentary kit. At the time, it wasn't offered due to lack of stock and he will put one on hold once stock comes in. He said that Paris store always offers the complimentary kit because Paris always have stock but Australia gets limited stock.



What does it look like? I bought mine two years ago and I got nothing.  I asked for a pouch and they gave me that but nothing else.


----------



## Greentea

MrsB said:


> I'm planning to treat myself to a YG Love to mark a professional accomplishment.  I've been reading this thread for months in preparation, so thank you!  It's something I've admired forever, so why not?!  Any NYC SA recommendations - or anything else I should know?


I bought mine on a trip to NYC. Anyone there will be fabulous to work with. I was treated like a queen and the boutique is so gorgeous.


----------



## danaloo

I'm not sure where to post as I'm new here but I need a rough authentication on a love ring I'm interested in. could someone help?


----------



## loubsandlulu

How easily does the YG scratch? I only got mine 5 days ago and the whole bracelet is scratched up


----------



## Greentea

loubsandlulu said:


> How easily does the YG scratch? I only got mine 5 days ago and the whole bracelet is scratched up


That's normal. It's just what happens when you wear a piece 24/7 and live with it. Mine is about 6 years old and the scratches have all blended into a beautiful patina.


----------



## sharszn

novice question...is the cartier love bracelet worth it?!?! so beautiful, but definitely won't be in my budget any time soon.


----------



## llalaill

Hi everyone! Was hoping to get your opinions regarding a love bracelet. I'm planning on getting my first love bracelet to stack with my yellow gold with MOP VCA alhambra bracelet. Do you think a RG love bracelet with the YG VCA bracelet would be too strange? Should I get a YG love bracelet instead? Also, do you think RG is as classic/timeless? I'm always afraid that RG jewelry will go out of style, and I'm a little reluctant to spend so much money on RG if that's the case. Thank you so much for your advice!!


----------



## Emma6

If you like RG better than YG, go for it and don't worry about what's in style or not, this is something you'll treasure for the rest of your life. if you stacked YG & RG together it wouldn't look strange.


----------



## Morrison7552

@llalaill

Cartier's pink gold is subtle IMO. In some instances (lighting) it can be difficult to tell YG from PG. Most people would probably say YG is most classic, but personally I love PG which is what I have, but for my second piece I probably would get YG, because I think they look great together. I think if you can visit a Cartier boutique you should, put the colors next to what you currently have, sleep on it, and then decide. (: also congrats I'm sure you're going to love it, be sure to share a picture, too! Cheers.


----------



## cartier_love

sharszn said:


> novice question...is the cartier love bracelet worth it?!?! so beautiful, but definitely won't be in my budget any time soon.



I think they're worth it. It's a timeless classic. It's something you will keep the rest of your life. If you would ever decide to sell it, you would get most if not all of your money you paid for it. It wasn't long ago (maybe 5 years ago) when the new ones sold for $3,000. They're going for $6,300 now.


----------



## LuvMyHoney

pinklambies said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently bought the Connoisseurs Gold jewelry polishing cloth for my Love bracelet after reading about it on this thread. I have only used the inner cloth (for dirt and anti-tarnish effects) and have not used the outer cloth before (for polishing and buffing). After I gently wipe my bracelet with the inner cloth, it becomes much brighter and the cloth has a dark spot on it. I am wondering exactly how this works and if it's safe for my jewelry? I don't want to use it if it's actually buffing off a layer of gold (even if it's a tiny tiny amount). I haven't tried the outer cloth for that reason. Does anyone know (from experience or otherwise) if both the inner and outer cloths are safe to use long-term and won't harm the gold??
> Thanks!!![/QUOTE


----------



## LuvMyHoney

You are not buffing off the gold - you are cleaning/removing the tarnish/oxides caused by the environment - dirt, body oil, sweat, air, moisture, etc.  In other words, your bracelet lives in the real world and is exposed to the pollution around it.  If you're still worried, just use a mild soap, warm water and a soft brush, then dry with a soft cotton cloth. With the exception of having to remove it because of a scheduled surgery, I have worn my bracelet for well over 30 years.  It's not the perfect, unblemished bracelet out-of-the-box;  it's a symbol of a life well lived and all made possible by the man I've been married to for almost 35 years.  Wear it and enjoy it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## adri

Icy Melona said:


> Oh, I'll ring up tomorrow and mention that. I rang up Cartier today and I was told that they only offer the Cleaning kit and Travel pouch when you bring the Love bracelet for maintenance service.
> 
> I seem to be getting medley of different responses here though. It seems like some earlier posters got the pouch and cleaning kit when they bought the plain Love bracelets too. I'll mention the forum when I speak to them,


I was given the Love ring as a birthday present from my mom 2 years ago and last year, I contacted Customer Service regarding the cleaning kit after reading about it here. I received one in the mail a few days later!


----------



## Greentea

sharszn said:


> novice question...is the cartier love bracelet worth it?!?! so beautiful, but definitely won't be in my budget any time soon.


This is hard for me to answer because I bought mine years ago when it was much cheaper. What I love is that you always have a chic and stunning bracelet on and done have to think about too many accessories. It's so effortlessly simple. Jeans, a white tee and this and you still look chic! And it's so heavy and thick and comfortable to wear. I work out at the gym with mine and just never take it off.


----------



## Dluvch

Can I ask if the love bangle comes in white gold with one diamond?


----------



## megs0927

Dira said:


> Can I ask if the love bangle comes in white gold with one diamond?


The white gold cuff is available with 1 diamond. 4 diamonds is the minimum on the full bangle.


----------



## Dluvch

megs0927 said:


> The white gold cuff is available with 1 diamond. 4 diamonds is the minimum on the full bangle.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eggpudding said:


> Gorgeous stack, and congrats on your baby coming soon!  What a sweet hubby.  My BF is deadset against Cartier [prices]
> 
> So I finally took the plunge and got my second love, the YG 4 diamond.... I'd initially gotten the YG love cuff due to the much cheaper price and regretted it ever since - the shape of the cuff is not as comfy or attractive as the bangle and I tortured myself over it for a year! I'd only planned to get the plain YG love this time, but the SA persuaded me by saying I'd only regret it again if I didn't get the 4 diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 16 cuff and bangle
> 
> It looks nice and aligned lying static like this but the size difference is very noticeable from the side.  It's quite annoying 'cause the bangle slides OVER the cuff and the two bang against each other a lot.  I've just been wearing the 4 diamond for now but don't want to let my cuff go to waste.  Any tips for making this work?



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

prplhrt21 said:


> Maybe wear it on the other wrist?


Yep. This is the only option. They will slide, mine do. It really doesn't bother me though.


----------



## Emma6

Or why don't you sell the cuff and save up for a bangle?


----------



## pers007

Omg. I just got my wg love and the fit is great, thanks to you ladies!! Here is my stack!  Adding a diamond tennis bracelet to it this weekend!  Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## Dluvch

pers007 said:


> Omg. I just got my wg love and the fit is great, thanks to you ladies!! Here is my stack!  Adding a diamond tennis bracelet to it this weekend!  Thank you for your help!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464947


It's stunning, is it the cuff or bangle?


----------



## Tonimichelle

pers007 said:


> Omg. I just got my wg love and the fit is great, thanks to you ladies!! Here is my stack!  Adding a diamond tennis bracelet to it this weekend!  Thank you for your help!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464947


It's gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Lots love

pers007 said:


> Omg. I just got my wg love and the fit is great, thanks to you ladies!! Here is my stack!  Adding a diamond tennis bracelet to it this weekend!  Thank you for your help!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464947


Congratulations on your Cartier love looks amazing


----------



## pers007

Dira said:


> It's stunning, is it the cuff or bangle?



Thank you!!!  It's the bangle!


----------



## pers007

Thanks ladies!  Since it totally helped me pick a size to read wrist measurements along with pictures, here are the stats: wrist is 14 cm at bony part and the bangle is size 16. Good luck to future owners. [emoji173]️


----------



## Xolissaa

Hi! I'm a bartender and my SO wants to gift me a love bracelet.. Any thoughts on that? Any cute way to cover it while bartending? I have to stock beers and liquor ... Wash glasses... Im not too fond of the cuff... Thanks everyone!!

By the way... I would have to resize it to a size 15... Is it worth it? /: I'm kind of heart broken since it'll be 30% more... But it's something I want to wear forever...


----------



## KensingtonUK

Stupid question but is the Cartier love gold more durable than sterling silver or brass? I don't mind scratches as i live in my Cartier so it has fine beautiful scratches all over but I don't want to destroy it by wear a clunky sterling silver or brass gold plated cuff such as the miansai one.  Thanks!!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Xolissaa said:


> Hi! I'm a bartender and my SO wants to gift me a love bracelet.. Any thoughts on that? Any cute way to cover it while bartending? I have to stock beers and liquor ... Wash glasses... Im not too fond of the cuff... Thanks everyone!!
> 
> By the way... I would have to resize it to a size 15... Is it worth it? /: I'm kind of heart broken since it'll be 30% more... But it's something I want to wear forever...



Why do you have to cover it? It's a love bracelet. Put it on and forget about it


----------



## Dluvch

Does anyone know of any price increases looming for the us for love bracelet or around what time of year they tend to increase prices?


----------



## Minkas

Xolissaa said:


> Hi! I'm a bartender and my SO wants to gift me a love bracelet.. Any thoughts on that? Any cute way to cover it while bartending? I have to stock beers and liquor ... Wash glasses... Im not too fond of the cuff... Thanks everyone!!
> 
> By the way... I would have to resize it to a size 15... Is it worth it? /: I'm kind of heart broken since it'll be 30% more... But it's something I want to wear forever...



I think it's a good idea to cover it when working. I use a fabric hair tie that wraps around the bracelet because it's more discreet, but you could also just use a sweatband which will give it more protection.


----------



## Minkas

KensingtonUK said:


> Stupid question but is the Cartier love gold more durable than sterling silver or brass? I don't mind scratches as i live in my Cartier so it has fine beautiful scratches all over but I don't want to destroy it by wear a clunky sterling silver or brass gold plated cuff such as the miansai one.  Thanks!!



Cartier sells only yellow gold, pink gold, and white gold love bracelets, no cheaper metals like silver or brass. 

Regarding scratching, a lot of people stack their love bracelets with other jewellery, but I think wearing it with another bracelet does increase the chance of it scratching, especially on the sides. If you want to wear them together, the miansai cuff should be okay because it looks tight-fitting, so it shouldn't scratch the top of the love (where scratches are more noticeable).


----------



## mangowife

Joined the club today! Visited the boutique for the first time earlier this week and was ready to dive in today! 

Yellow gold Love bangle in size 18. Please excuse the red mark on the wrist, that is from trying on the cuff in the same size!


----------



## Morrison7552

Congrats I'm sure you'll love looking at it every day! It's my favorite accessory [emoji7]


----------



## lasttotheparty

mangowife said:


> Joined the club today! Visited the boutique for the first time earlier this week and was ready to dive in today!
> 
> Yellow gold Love bangle in size 18. Please excuse the red mark on the wrist, that is from trying on the cuff in the same size!
> 
> View attachment 3467747



Beautiful! It truly suits your arm. Congrats! [emoji173]️


----------



## mangowife

Thank you!!! Loving it so far... It's so... shiny!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jpezmom

mangowife said:


> Joined the club today! Visited the boutique for the first time earlier this week and was ready to dive in today!
> 
> Yellow gold Love bangle in size 18. Please excuse the red mark on the wrist, that is from trying on the cuff in the same size!
> 
> View attachment 3467747


So beautiful on you!  It's hard to walk away so not surprised you went back and picked this bracelet up. Hard to resist.  Congrats!


----------



## cocodiamonds

Finally joined the club! 4 diamonds for 4 years.. feeling like idk how I lived without it! Like a tattoo with no ink.


----------



## jpezmom

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3470628
> 
> 
> 
> Finally joined the club! 4 diamonds for 4 years.. feeling like idk how I lived without it! Like a tattoo with no ink.


Looks amazing on you!  Pairs so well with your ring, too.  It's great to see all the meaning behind many of the purchases. I am hoping to get a four diamond to represent our four person family. Congratulations!


----------



## LovEmAll

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3470628
> 
> 
> 
> Finally joined the club! 4 diamonds for 4 years.. feeling like idk how I lived without it! Like a tattoo with no ink.



Beautiful!  Congrats on your gorgeous love and your anniversary [emoji7]


----------



## Tonimichelle

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3470628
> 
> 
> 
> Finally joined the club! 4 diamonds for 4 years.. feeling like idk how I lived without it! Like a tattoo with no ink.


Beautiful! Congratulations and what an amazing view!


----------



## cocodiamonds

Thank u everyone for ur kind words! [emoji173]️[emoji1374]


----------



## luxebaglover

Congratsss! It is beautiful! 

Would you mind sharing the price? I am torn between that one and the simple one. 
TIA


----------



## cocodiamonds

Thank u! 10,100 plus tax


----------



## mangowife

Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## pers007

mangowife said:


> Joined the club today! Visited the boutique for the first time earlier this week and was ready to dive in today!
> 
> Yellow gold Love bangle in size 18. Please excuse the red mark on the wrist, that is from trying on the cuff in the same size!
> 
> View attachment 3467747


Perfect fit!  Beautiful!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## mangowife

Thank you all! Don't know why I waited so long to get one! And now I'm like... "Wouldn't this look great stacked with a white gold Love?" [emoji15][emoji16][emoji38]


----------



## pers007

mangowife said:


> Thank you all! Don't know why I waited so long to get one! And now I'm like... "Wouldn't this look great stacked with a white gold Love?" [emoji15][emoji16][emoji38]



Hee hee!!!  I thought the same thing when I finally got mine (though I wondered about adding yellow gold!!).


----------



## pers007

Oh, ladies!  My new (vintage) tennis bracelet just arrived. Here's my new everyday stack!!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

pers007 said:


> Oh, ladies!  My new (vintage) tennis bracelet just arrived. Here's my new everyday stack!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471683


They look beautiful together


----------



## Tonimichelle

Random question, and I'm probably being too picky! But when I bought my cuff I got the cleaning kit and the travel pouch. The receipt and certificate were posted as there was a problem with the computer and the receipt wouldn't print. Both arrived but I was expecting the authenticity certificate to come with the red Cartier backing (sorry not sure how else to describe it!) and it just came as the certificate alone in an envelope printed with love on the front.
Has everyone else who has purchased recently received the Cartier 'frame' hard backing for the certificate or just the paper part? I emailed the SA but haven't had a reply as yet and I'm not sure I'm not just being awkward in wanting it!


----------



## Dluvch

pers007 said:


> Oh, ladies!  My new (vintage) tennis bracelet just arrived. Here's my new everyday stack!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471683


Gosh I love this!  Do you have the bangle or cuff?


----------



## loubsandlulu

For ladies who have both the diamond and non diamond bracelet, do they look weird stacked together? I read that the diamond bracelet is a bit thicker and shinier than the regular ones.


----------



## Mininana

loubsandlulu said:


> For ladies who have both the diamond and non diamond bracelet, do they look weird stacked together? I read that the diamond bracelet is a bit thicker and shinier than the regular ones.



You mean the diamond pave? Or the regular one with diamonds?


----------



## loubsandlulu

Mininana said:


> You mean the diamond pave? Or the regular one with diamonds?



The regular ones with diamonds!


----------



## *MJ*

loubsandlulu said:


> The regular ones with diamonds!



The diamond and non-diamond loves stack together nicely [emoji4]


----------



## loubsandlulu

*MJ* said:


> The diamond and non-diamond loves stack together nicely [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473281



Love your stack! The diamond version does look thicker, but it still looks great together


----------



## *MJ*

loubsandlulu said:


> Love your stack! The diamond version does look thicker, but it still looks great together



Thanks! [emoji257]

The diamond version does look a tiny bit thicker but I think they work well together [emoji175]


----------



## Mininana

loubsandlulu said:


> The regular ones with diamonds!



They are the same size!!


----------



## Mininana

One more


----------



## DecadentDreams

I've seen mentioned a few times that there is a smaller/lighter version of the Love bracelet coming out. Is this still the case? Does anyone know anything about it or when it is likely to be? I know I've seen it mentioned a few times but can't seem to find out anything about it.


----------



## Zucnarf

DecadentDreams said:


> I've seen mentioned a few times that there is a smaller/lighter version of the Love bracelet coming out. Is this still the case? Does anyone know anything about it or when it is likely to be? I know I've seen it mentioned a few times but can't seem to find out anything about it.



I would Like to know too.. Some SA say it is true, some have no clue.. Wonder what is true..


----------



## bellapurse

I first read about it here and that person saw pictures.  I called a Las Vegas boutique and the SA said she saw pictures and it came in all colors like the original.  I haven't talked to this SA since the summer and I called her this week and she's no longer working there.  I asked another associate there and she said those were rumors.  I don't believe the other SA lied to me.  I have bought several items from her.  Probably they delayed the launch and don't want people to know since it was supposed to launch by end of the year.  Apparently they have gotten lots of calls about it.


----------



## Miss CC

bellapurse said:


> I first read about it here and that person saw pictures.  I called a Las Vegas boutique and the SA said she saw pictures and it came in all colors like the original.  I haven't talked to this SA since the summer and I called her this week and she's no longer working there.  I asked another associate there and she said those were rumors.  I don't believe the other SA lied to me.  I have bought several items from her.  Probably they delayed the launch and don't want people to know since it was supposed to launch by end of the year.  Apparently they have gotten lots of calls about it.



Any idea what the price would be?


----------



## bellapurse

That SA never mentioned prices.


----------



## Spring Time

*MJ* said:


> The diamond and non-diamond loves stack together nicely [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473281


Can I suggested putting the nondiamond one in the middle. I absolutely love your stack


----------



## Spring Time

bellapurse said:


> I first read about it here and that person saw pictures.  I called a Las Vegas boutique and the SA said she saw pictures and it came in all colors like the original.  I haven't talked to this SA since the summer and I called her this week and she's no longer working there.  I asked another associate there and she said those were rumors.  I don't believe the other SA lied to me.  I have bought several items from her.  Probably they delayed the launch and don't want people to know since it was supposed to launch by end of the year.  Apparently they have gotten lots of calls about it.


I think they aren't releasing the thinner love now. They decided to put it on the back burner. They must be coming out with something else. I can't wait too see what is relaeae around the holidays


----------



## Ahardiva

.m


----------



## *MJ*

Spring Time said:


> Can I suggested putting the nondiamond one in the middle. I absolutely love your stack



Thank you so much for the kind words!! And that is a great suggestion, I appreciate it! [emoji4][emoji257]


----------



## annanas

I was told by an SA back in late July that the thin love was cancelled [emoji45]


----------



## Zucnarf

annanas said:


> I was told by an SA back in late July that the thin love was cancelled [emoji45]



Too bad! I think it would look gorgeus!


----------



## number369

Hi all, this is my first post here! I am currently having a dilemma on whether to get the Cartier love bracelet 16cm or 17cm. I am a guy who has a small wrist (15cm). I have been told by my mom to buy the 17cm as my wrist may grow bigger in the future but I am not sure as I'm afraid it would be too loose for me as I love to wear my watches tight. Likewise I am afraid 16cm would be too tight for me as during summertime or hot weather, the wrist tends to expand. So I need some advice from you girls. Thank you very much!!


----------



## DecadentDreams

annanas said:


> I was told by an SA back in late July that the thin love was cancelled [emoji45]



That's a shame. I'd been holding out in hope of them coming out soon!

Thanks for the update everyone  :/


----------



## Morrison7552

@number369 I would say go with the 17 because if your wrist does get bigger then you should be in the clear and even if it a little loose then it'll still look good. Tight can be uncomfortable as it shouldn't come off and you'll be wearing it all the time. I have lost a little weight with my vegan diet and my bracelet fits me more loosely and I actually think it looks nicer that way. I hope this helps! [emoji4]


----------



## sjunky13

annanas said:


> I was told by an SA back in late July that the thin love was cancelled [emoji45]


it is not canceled, but has been pushed back.


----------



## Zucnarf

sjunky13 said:


> it is not canceled, but has been pushed back.



Do you know when?


----------



## sleepykitten

Zucnarf said:


> Do you know when?


Any pictures of the thin love bracelet?


----------



## bellapurse

*MJ* said:


> Thank you so much for the kind words!! And that is a great suggestion, I appreciate it! [emoji4][emoji257]



I'm actually on a business trip and stop by a Cartier boutique.  I tried on the cuff and the double/cross love ring.  I asked the SA and explained to her what the Las Vegas SA said.  She confessed to me that ITS NOT a rumor.  They have been instructed to "say" that because it's going to be an exclusive piece to all the boutiques with exception of flagship stores like NYC.  The only way to get it in a regular store is by paying ahead for it.  She said November/December is the date and she was not sure if it will have a hinge.  Also, she mentioned that when a new product comes out it's like that.  Only flagship stores stocks it.  She said that was the case with the Juste Un Clou.  I think if anyone calls they will say is a rumor but if they know you are a Cartier customer they will tell you.  Needless to say I'm in the list and she is going to contact me once they release it.  By the way the cuff looked stunning with my bangle !


----------



## Dluvch

ChanelAddicts said:


> So you shipped it back using their FedEx prepaid label and they accept both of your returns?? You're giving me hope now!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


So I'm dying to know what happened, did they charge you for the scratch?


----------



## Zucnarf

bellapurse said:


> I'm actually on a business trip and stop by a Cartier boutique.  I tried on the cuff and the double/cross love ring.  I asked the SA and explained to her what the Las Vegas SA said.  She confessed to me that ITS NOT a rumor.  They have been instructed to "say" that because it's going to be an exclusive piece to all the boutiques with exception of flagship stores like NYC.  The only way to get it in a regular store is by paying ahead for it.  She said November/December is the date and she was not sure if it will have a hinge.  Also, she mentioned that when a new product comes out it's like that.  Only flagship stores stocks it.  She said that was the case with the Juste Un Clou.  I think if anyone calls they will say is a rumor but if they know you are a Cartier customer they will tell you.  Needless to say I'm in the list and she is going to contact me once they release it.  By the way the cuff looked stunning with my bangle !



Thank you for this info!
Wonder the price!


----------



## Dluvch

bellapurse said:


> I'm actually on a business trip and stop by a Cartier boutique.  I tried on the cuff and the double/cross love ring.  I asked the SA and explained to her what the Las Vegas SA said.  She confessed to me that ITS NOT a rumor.  They have been instructed to "say" that because it's going to be an exclusive piece to all the boutiques with exception of flagship stores like NYC.  The only way to get it in a regular store is by paying ahead for it.  She said November/December is the date and she was not sure if it will have a hinge.  Also, she mentioned that when a new product comes out it's like that.  Only flagship stores stocks it.  She said that was the case with the Juste Un Clou.  I think if anyone calls they will say is a rumor but if they know you are a Cartier customer they will tell you.  Needless to say I'm in the list and she is going to contact me once they release it.  By the way the cuff looked stunning with my bangle !


Did you take a pic?


----------



## Phillyfan

Crazy about the new thinner love! I wonder if you can prepay in a local boutique to get on list for it. I don't live near a flagship store and prefer not to order such a high ticket item by mail. Do you think eventually the other boutiques will get them?


----------



## Spring Time

bellapurse said:


> I'm actually on a business trip and stop by a Cartier boutique.  I tried on the cuff and the double/cross love ring.  I asked the SA and explained to her what the Las Vegas SA said.  She confessed to me that ITS NOT a rumor.  They have been instructed to "say" that because it's going to be an exclusive piece to all the boutiques with exception of flagship stores like NYC.  The only way to get it in a regular store is by paying ahead for it.  She said November/December is the date and she was not sure if it will have a hinge.  Also, she mentioned that when a new product comes out it's like that.  Only flagship stores stocks it.  She said that was the case with the Juste Un Clou.  I think if anyone calls they will say is a rumor but if they know you are a Cartier customer they will tell you.  Needless to say I'm in the list and she is going to contact me once they release it.  By the way the cuff looked stunning with my bangle !


So hope u can explain they are making a thinner one soon please conform on thus please


----------



## Phillyfan

I just spoke to 2 SAs at 2 different Saks boutiques. The first one also heard about a thinner love but said not for a long time - like a year away. The other SA also heard about a thinner love and a hinge! But didn't know the timing. He took my name and number and promises to call when they get more info.


----------



## xilej

They are appearing on Instagram - from the Cartier Rendevous event:

(from @theparisianeye https://www.instagram.com/p/BK8GqjiAoCd/)


----------



## Jadewah

xilej said:


> They are appearing on Instagram - from the Cartier Rendevous event:
> 
> (from @theparisianeye https://www.instagram.com/p/



Wow. Thanks for picture. Not sure what to think of it yet! Can't wait to see more pictures!

If what that person is saying is true, December isn't too far away!


----------



## Phillyfan

I really like them. I wonder what price will be. I bet they do have a hinge. Does anyone know for certain yet?


----------



## loubsandlulu

Hoping these come with diamonds too!


----------



## Perli

Phillyfan said:


> I really like them. I wonder what price will be. I bet they do have a hinge. Does anyone know for certain yet?



Got to go to my local Cartier boutique soon and try to find out more, maybe tomorrow. They have to put my name on their list, if they got one. I really like these bangles and have been walting since I`ve "heard" the rumours here on tpf.


----------



## xilej

Version with diamonds here
(from @lofficielmalaysia https://www.instagram.com/p/BK9BL4NAQdY/)


----------



## Caz71

Just saw the thin pic too. How much you reckon?? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thought I would post a pic of my Loves, thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am calling my boutique to inquire about the thinner love. I like it!


----------



## Phillyfan

I will be first to guess price for thin one! I'm saying $5,000 for plain yellow gold. Wish it was less but I think it will cost $5,000.


----------



## Caz71

Hmmm wondering of they are half price. Plain yg full bangle is 8800 here in Oz..so half of that would be nice

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Perli

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thought I would post a pic of my Loves, thanks for letting me share ladies.



Beautiful LOVEs and adorable Kelly  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Perli said:


> Beautiful LOVEs and adorable Kelly  Thanks for sharing!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Zucnarf

I assume 25-30% lower price for thiner Love


----------



## uhpharm01

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thought I would post a pic of my Loves, thanks for letting me share ladies.


I love the thicker love best.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

uhpharm01 said:


> I love the thicker love best.


Yep. Me too!  I wouldn't contemplate buying the thinner if I didn't already have the original LOVEs , just because they are the original. So definitely agreed! 
This is of course my personal opinion.


----------



## Miss CC

If it was 5k I would just buy the thicker original version [emoji4].  Half off would be another story.


----------



## Phillyfan

Is the original in plain yellow gold about $6500 now? I think 1/2 off at $3250 with a hinge is super. I'm all over it if that happens!


----------



## Tonimichelle

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thought I would post a pic of my Loves, thanks for letting me share ladies.


They're gorgeous and I love your Kelly! Are these one bangle and one cuff?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Tonimichelle said:


> They're gorgeous and I love your Kelly! Are these one bangle and one cuff?


Thanks so much. Yes I own one LOVE bangle and one LOVE cuff.


----------



## Tonimichelle

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much. Yes I own one LOVE bangle and one LOVE cuff.


Ah thanks! I became the proud owner of a wg cuff a couple of weeks ago and I love the way it fits so snug against my wrist (and not having to worry about loose screws!). The two look beautiful together though


----------



## Zucnarf

Phillyfan said:


> Is the original in plain yellow gold about $6500 now? I think 1/2 off at $3250 with a hinge is super. I'm all over it if that happens!



Do you think that thiner love will be the half of width of the original one?
Thiner will be maybe more feminine and less noticeable for sure. But if it will be half of price I think they will be all over the place.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Tonimichelle said:


> Ah thanks! I became the proud owner of a wg cuff a couple of weeks ago and I love the way it fits so snug against my wrist (and not having to worry about loose screws!). The two look beautiful together though



At one point I was thinking of getting rid of the cuff. However, like you I do like the fit of the cuff. I find it comfy and like that it sits closer to my wrist being that I have small wrists. But I also like the bangle for it history and it being the original. So long story short, I will not get rid of either and I would love to add another. 
And Congrats on your cuff, Cartier is just too beautiful!


----------



## Morrison7552

I wonder if the thinner love is going to affect the price on the thicker/regular one? Personally the thinner one has less appeal and I still want the regular one, IMO.


----------



## Dluvch

I really prefer the look of the original one, the thinner one in my opinion does not have the same presence.


----------



## Makenna

Dira said:


> I really prefer the look of the original one, the thinner one in my opinion does not have the same presence.



+1


----------



## sleepykitten

I like the idea of a thinner love since I have a small wrist. Don't think it's gonna be half of the price though, I'm guessing may be in the 5000s for the plain. They only come in plain and diamond pave?


----------



## bellapurse

Dira said:


> Did you take a pic?



I forgot to take pictures of the cuff


----------



## bellapurse

Phillyfan said:


> Crazy about the new thinner love! I wonder if you can prepay in a local boutique to get on list for it. I don't live near a flagship store and prefer not to order such a high ticket item by mail. Do you think eventually the other boutiques will get them?



As soon as they release it you can prepay.  Eventually all the boutiques will have it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Miss CC said:


> If it was 5k I would just buy the thicker original version [emoji4].  Half off would be another story.


Exactly


----------



## jpezmom

I was in the SF boutique this afternoon and the SA was not aware of a new love bracelet. She did say, however, that there is a new JUC with a different opening mechanism.  Interesting!


----------



## Spring Time

Oh yea I can't wait to see them super excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app
I definitely will be on my Christmas list  thank you all for letting us know


----------



## Dluvch

Lots love said:


> I never heard of these issue before . I take mine off all the time for cleaning . Have no problems at all. It takes time to learn how to do it . But once you got a system on how to do it works like charm. I never heard the screws smell before that's new&#128562;


Can I ask how often you take your off and if you have to tighten the screws a few times a month after putting it back on to ensure it doesn't re open?


----------



## Spring Time

I never tighten mine if they are put on probably they will be fine .I've taken them off quit few times more then I should .but like to clean them .thank God I've never had any issues with them.how about u 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sammytheMUA

Tried on the love bracelet today. Couldn't decide between the bracelet and the cuff. I fell in love with the bracelet and hope to add it to my jewelry collection some day soon! ❤️


----------



## uhpharm01

jpezmom said:


> I was in the SF boutique this afternoon and the SA was not aware of a new love bracelet. She did say, however, that there is a new JUC with a different opening mechanism.  Interesting!


that's really interesting.


----------



## uhpharm01

sammytheMUA said:


> Tried on the love bracelet today. Couldn't decide between the bracelet and the cuff. I fell in love with the bracelet and hope to add it to my jewelry collection some day soon! ❤️


Girl you already got your empreinte artsy. WOW!  Girl, keep saving up for your Love bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

Spring Time said:


> Oh yea I can't wait to see them super excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app
> I definitely will be on my Christmas list  thank you all for letting us know


I'm so not a fan of the new thinner love bracelet.


----------



## sammytheMUA

uhpharm01 said:


> Girl you already got your empreinte artsy. WOW!  Girl, keep saving up for your Love bracelet.


I've had my artsy for a little over 3 years. Absolutely love this bag! Thank you. Hopefully after our wedding next year I will be able to add the love to my collection!


----------



## Dluvch

ldldb said:


> i got the new system Love in April 2014 and it fell off while i was in the shower a few weeks after i got it (and I had the SA put it on for me at the store, so it wasn't that i had tightened it wrong). after i took it back to another SA to secure it back on, i have not had any problem with it and i wear mine without ever removing it, even when i work out. if you get it, just check the screws every once in a while and it will be fine. the SA told me that it does take a bit of time for everything to "settle in," and then there should be no problem thereafter.



When you say settle in, do you mean for the screws to mold into grooves of bracelet locking mechanism?  I can see thsy since it is gold the screws might need to mold itself to securely lock and that's why it can be loose in the beginning.


----------



## senzafine

Yesterday I finally made the decision to by the LOVE bracelet. This is a decision that was 10 years in the making! I am so excited! Also anticipating that first scratch coming. I know it's inevitable, but it doesn't make me any less careful and paranoid. [emoji28]

Since I don't really have any other bracelets that would stack well with it yet (addiction here we come! )I shall call this the Snoopy Stack.


----------



## uhpharm01

sammytheMUA said:


> I've had my artsy for a little over 3 years. Absolutely love this bag! Thank you. Hopefully after our wedding next year I will be able to add the love to my collection!


Your  Artsy looks great.  Good luck with the love bracelet!


----------



## Spring Time

Congratulations looks amazing good color choice too[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Senzafine


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hello Cartier love ladies  Can I ask you which store is best to buy Love bracelet in Paris? How much current price of plain love bracelet with diamond / without diamond now? ( better price in Paris after tax refund? ) 
I plan to go to Paris next month and hope to buy my first love bracelet. Last time I visited in Paris I only focused on Chanel and didn't search Cartier stores or their price ( in April this year ) 
Can you let me know your experience if anyone expert ladies who had purchased your love bracelet in Paris? I really appreciate for your help. Thank you!


----------



## jpezmom

senzafine said:


> Yesterday I finally made the decision to by the LOVE bracelet. This is a decision that was 10 years in the making! I am so excited! Also anticipating that first scratch coming. I know it's inevitable, but it doesn't make me any less careful and paranoid. [emoji28]
> 
> Since I don't really have any other bracelets that would stack well with it yet (addiction here we come! )I shall call this the Snoopy Stack.
> 
> View attachment 3482208


So pretty and works perfectly with Snoopy, too!!  I still love the plain Love bracelet - goes well with everything.  Congrats!


----------



## senzafine

Spring Time said:


> Congratulations looks amazing good color choice too[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Senzafine



Thank you! When I went in I knew I wanted yellow gold, so I didn't even bother trying rose or white gold.



jpezmom said:


> So pretty and works perfectly with Snoopy, too!!  I still love the plain Love bracelet - goes well with everything.  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Spring Time

senzafine said:


> Thank you! When I went in I knew I wanted yellow gold, so I didn't even bother trying rose or white gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


That like me I knew I wanted pink.its nice when you know what you want going in [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Zucnarf

senzafine said:


> Yesterday I finally made the decision to by the LOVE bracelet. This is a decision that was 10 years in the making! I am so excited! Also anticipating that first scratch coming. I know it's inevitable, but it doesn't make me any less careful and paranoid. [emoji28]
> 
> Since I don't really have any other bracelets that would stack well with it yet (addiction here we come! )I shall call this the Snoopy Stack.
> 
> View attachment 3482208



Congrats!!!!!! It looks Beautiful!
I thought it is rg!


----------



## sleepykitten

Asked my SA about the thinner lover bracelet, she said it won't be here till 2018, so confused about the releasing date. Hope it's going to be released this December!


Spring Time said:


> Oh yea I can't wait to see them super excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app
> I definitely will be on my Christmas list  thank you all for letting us know


----------



## Caz71

sleepykitten said:


> Asked my SA about the thinner lover bracelet, she said it won't be here till 2018, so confused about the releasing date. Hope it's going to be released this December!


Omg dont think we can wait that looongg

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cartier_love

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thought I would post a pic of my Loves, thanks for letting me share ladies.


Beautiful! They look great


----------



## cartier_love

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm so not a fan of the new thinner love bracelet.


+1


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cartier_love said:


> Beautiful! They look great


Thanks so much!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm so not a fan of the new thinner love bracelet.


After looking at the pics again, I am gonna have to agree! Something about the pic feels like "less" to me. I don't know but I think the pic looks nice with them all stacked, but would I wear one smaller one, probably not. I would put that money towards the original or it is in the 5k range, a nice clutch like Hermes Medor maybe.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sammytheMUA said:


> Tried on the love bracelet today. Couldn't decide between the bracelet and the cuff. I fell in love with the bracelet and hope to add it to my jewelry collection some day soon! ❤️


So beautiful of course!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

senzafine said:


> Yesterday I finally made the decision to by the LOVE bracelet. This is a decision that was 10 years in the making! I am so excited! Also anticipating that first scratch coming. I know it's inevitable, but it doesn't make me any less careful and paranoid. [emoji28]
> 
> Since I don't really have any other bracelets that would stack well with it yet (addiction here we come! )I shall call this the Snoopy Stack.
> 
> View attachment 3482208


Congrats on your beautiful LOVE!   So cute snoopy by the way


----------



## shopgirl4cc

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thought I would post a pic of my Loves, thanks for letting me share ladies.


I love all of your 2 loves & pretty CC ballerina flat ( we're twines on this cc  )  AND that beautiful color H like dreams to my eyes


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love all of your 2 loves & pretty CC ballerina flat ( we're twines on this cc  )  AND that beautiful color H like dreams to my eyes


Thanks a bunch Hun and love being twinsies.   I love Chanel flats, so comfy. And H has my heart lately, I haven't been able to spend money on much else. haha!


----------



## uhpharm01

NikkisABagGirl said:


> After looking at the pics again, I am gonna have to agree! Something about the pic feels like "less" to me. I don't know but I think the pic looks nice with them all stacked, but would I wear one smaller one, probably not. I would put that money towards the original or it is in the 5k range, a nice clutch like Hermes Medor maybe.



I agree.!
If you're paying about 5k, you might as well save up for the extra 1,300 and get the original love.


----------



## prettyprincess

Love4H said:


> I stack with other bracelets. I'm not into that only love bracelets stack trend.
> 
> Here are some of my stacks.
> 
> Diamond bracelet RG, Love YG with 4 diamonds, bracelet with diamonds RG, and Rolex DJ YG/SS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another RG diamond bracelet, YG Love with diamonds, Rolex watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this post is old, but is this a silver or slate dial?
> 
> \


----------



## Morrison7552

In terms of pricing in the US between the thinner and larger love rings... I think it's about $600, I'm not sure what that means on the scale of a bracelet but that is like 35% less? So maybe roughly $4k?


----------



## sjunky13

Per my Sa who first gave us the thin love news and info that I then posted here. They are not coming out for a year or more.
This is for the states. I trust his info.
They are perfecting molds and making the bracelet perfect and deciding on hinge or no hinge since they want it to be classic Cartier .
The Instagram account seems so reliable, but it is not offical Cartier. Very confusing!


----------



## Zucnarf

sjunky13 said:


> Per my Sa who first gave us the thin love news and info that I then posted here. They are not coming out for a year or more.
> This is for the states. I trust his info.
> They are perfecting molds and making the bracelet perfect and deciding on hinge or no hinge since they want it to be classic Cartier .
> The Instagram account seems so reliable, but it is not offical Cartier. Very confusing!



I thought it was Cartier event on those photos?


----------



## sjunky13

Zucnarf said:


> I thought it was Cartier event on those photos?


The Instagram is not official Cartier and I can not tell if that is a Cartier boutique. I guess the person went to an event in Paris and saw some there. How long it takes to reach us as clients is not known .

Maybe my info is wrong? Could be that they have not released the info to corporate here yet. 

I just found out there is going to be a YG and diamond JUC ring, they just announced it when they said there was no plans for it.  Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Dluvch

sjunky13 said:


> The Instagram is not official Cartier and I can not tell if that is a Cartier boutique. I guess the person went to an event in Paris and saw some there. How long it takes to reach us as clients is not known .
> 
> Maybe my info is wrong? Could be that they have not released the info to corporate here yet.
> 
> I just found out there is going to be a YG and diamond JUC ring, they just announced it when they said there was no plans for it.  Stranger things have happened.


I thought There already is a yg diamond juc ring on the website.


----------



## bellapurse

sjunky13 said:


> Per my Sa who first gave us the thin love news and info that I then posted here. They are not coming out for a year or more.
> This is for the states. I trust his info.
> They are perfecting molds and making the bracelet perfect and deciding on hinge or no hinge since they want it to be classic Cartier .
> The Instagram account seems so reliable, but it is not offical Cartier. Very confusing!



I emailed these pics to the SA and she said those are fakes.


----------



## sjunky13

bellapurse said:


> I emailed these pics to the SA and she said those are fakes.


I can imagine. I trust my contact info, he is with corporate Cartier and would not fool me. he was the first to know about the thin loves too. TY for confirming


----------



## sjunky13

Dira said:


> I thought There already is a yg diamond juc ring on the website.


No, the classic JUC ring with diamonds was only pink and white. I would of had to special order it, but it is finally out this week! Just came out, I waited 2 years for it


----------



## Dluvch

sjunky13 said:


> No, the classic JUC ring with diamonds was only pink and white. I would of had to special order it, but it is finally out this week! Just came out, I waited 2 years for it


It is stunning!  Can't wait for your reveal. Congratulations, so excited for you!!!


----------



## Bethc

My Love stack after a recent cleaning ❤️


----------



## xilej

sjunky13 said:


> The Instagram is not official Cartier and I can not tell if that is a Cartier boutique. I guess the person went to an event in Paris and saw some there. How long it takes to reach us as clients is not known .
> 
> Maybe my info is wrong? Could be that they have not released the info to corporate here yet.
> 
> I just found out there is going to be a YG and diamond JUC ring, they just announced it when they said there was no plans for it.  Stranger things have happened.



Samples were shown to the press at the Cartier Rendezvous event, including a new Juste un Clou XL with diamond pave setting (on the nail head and tip), and a new JUC choker. They also showed the new Cactus de Cartier collection.

The pieces may not be final design. But they are certainly not fake Cartier as suggested earlier


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bethc said:


> My Love stack after a recent cleaning ❤️


So beautiful. I love three of them together, very into that look!


----------



## Zucnarf

You guys think that this event was fake?


----------



## Wendela

Hi guys,

New girl here from Sweden!

I got my first Love in rose gold last month, absolutely loving it and am already wanting another one!

Any ideas on how the original Love will look stacked with a thinner Love?


----------



## Zucnarf

Wendela said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New girl here from Sweden!
> 
> I got my first Love in rose gold last month, absolutely loving it and am already wanting another one!
> 
> Any ideas on how the original Love will look stacked with a thinner Love?



Maybe sth Like this

http://www.en.cartier.com/collections/jewelry/collections/love/bracelets/n6039117-love-bracelet.html


----------



## Miss CC

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3484077
> View attachment 3484078
> View attachment 3484079
> View attachment 3484080
> View attachment 3484081
> View attachment 3484082
> 
> 
> You guys think that this event was fake?



Looks like the Cartier rendezvous just happened this past week during Paris fashion week.  Bracelets and all look legit....at least from the pics and ig posts.


----------



## bellapurse

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3484077
> View attachment 3484078
> View attachment 3484079
> View attachment 3484080
> View attachment 3484081
> View attachment 3484082
> 
> 
> You guys think that this event was fake?



I looked at those pictures and Cartier was tagged but it doesn't show in Cartier official site.  I sent those pictures to this SA and said it was that event and she said those were fake.  So not sure!  Just passing what this Cartier SA said.


----------



## Zucnarf

bellapurse said:


> I looked at those pictures and Cartier was tagged but it doesn't show in Cartier official site.  I sent those pictures to this SA and said it was that event and she said those were fake.  So not sure!  Just passing what this Cartier SA said.



So strange..


----------



## jaccika

Thank you for revealing the thinner love's pictures! I'm sure I want the original love more after seeing the pic, so will be getting my first love later this year  However I'm still indecisive of getting either YG / PG after trying both on for 2 times... SA said they both look nice on me but she prefer the YG one as I have pink undertone. Can anyone give me some opinion too? TIA


----------



## jaccika

Forgot to add a pic earlier. I didn't take a pic when I tried on the loves, however here is a pic of my wrist under sunlight with a vintage santos


----------



## traveler698

hi! i've been following this post for a while but now i need HELP! i have a wonderful YG 10 diamond love - but one of the diamonds FELL OUT (in the top picture where the bracelet looks indented in) - has this happened to anyone else? was cartier helpful?

i have also noticed dents on the top edge of the bracelet in two places, is this normal? i don't recall hitting the bracelet on anything so i may be overreacting but need some peace of mind (i'm not sure how well you can see the dent(s) in the pictures)

thank you!


----------



## Zucnarf

traveler698 said:


> hi! i've been following this post for a while but now i need HELP! i have a wonderful YG 10 diamond love - but one of the diamonds FELL OUT (in the top picture where the bracelet looks indented in) - has this happened to anyone else? was cartier helpful?
> 
> i have also noticed dents on the top edge of the bracelet in two places, is this normal? i don't recall hitting the bracelet on anything so i may be overreacting but need some peace of mind (i'm not sure how well you can see the dent(s) in the pictures)
> 
> thank you!



I am so sorry!
Maybe you did hit but don't remember, that would explain that big dent.
But I am sure it can be repaired.


----------



## Morrison7552

traveler698 said:


> hi! i've been following this post for a while but now i need HELP! i have a wonderful YG 10 diamond love - but one of the diamonds FELL OUT (in the top picture where the bracelet looks indented in) - has this happened to anyone else? was cartier helpful?
> 
> i have also noticed dents on the top edge of the bracelet in two places, is this normal? i don't recall hitting the bracelet on anything so i may be overreacting but need some peace of mind (i'm not sure how well you can see the dent(s) in the pictures)
> 
> thank you!



I am sure they can send it off for repair. I definitely would suggest that and if you do, please let us know what happens. How long have you had the bracelet?


----------



## traveler698

Zucnarf said:


> I am so sorry!
> Maybe you did hit but don't remember, that would explain that big dent.
> But I am sure it can be repaired.





Morrison7552 said:


> I am sure they can send it off for repair. I definitely would suggest that and if you do, please let us know what happens. How long have you had the bracelet?



Thank you!... I'll definitely update once I go to the store. It was a hand-me-down from my mom so it hasn't been mine for too long (the dent is definitely my fault) but has been around for a while.


----------



## Caz71

Omg. Some weird news. Im a member of an app called the glass door.  Its abt retail and reviews how people went at interviews.  I found cartier and someone snitched on them. Saying the love bracelets are always breaking and cartier should be paying for repairs.  Not the customer! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Morrison7552

Caz71 said:


> Omg. Some weird news. Im a member of an app called the glass door.  Its abt retail and reviews how people went at interviews.  I found cartier and someone snitched on them. Saying the love bracelets are always breaking and cartier should be paying for repairs.  Not the customer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



Some people have also had them for years and wear them daily with no issues.


----------



## fourcutepups

I'm so happy to be a new club member!  My first love - YG cuff with a diamond.  I can't stop gazing at it on my wrist!

On a whim we went in to the newly refurbished Cartier Mansion on Fifth Ave in NYC.  It is absolutely dazzling and the shopping experience was wonderful.  I highly recommend a visit to this flagship store.  Even DH agreed it is a destination unto itself just to be able to look around.

Thank you to everyone on this forum for the helpful and informative posts.  It helped me to shop well and choose wisely.


----------



## Tonimichelle

fourcutepups said:


> View attachment 3487722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy to be a new club member!  My first love - YG cuff with a diamond.  I can't stop gazing at it on my wrist!
> 
> On a whim we went in to the newly refurbished Cartier Mansion on Fifth Ave in NYC.  It is absolutely dazzling and the shopping experience was wonderful.  I highly recommend a visit to this flagship store.  Even DH agreed it is a destination unto itself just to be able to look around.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum for the helpful and informative posts.  It helped me to shop well and choose wisely.


Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you


----------



## Dluvch

fourcutepups said:


> View attachment 3487722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy to be a new club member!  My first love - YG cuff with a diamond.  I can't stop gazing at it on my wrist!
> 
> On a whim we went in to the newly refurbished Cartier Mansion on Fifth Ave in NYC.  It is absolutely dazzling and the shopping experience was wonderful.  I highly recommend a visit to this flagship store.  Even DH agreed it is a destination unto itself just to be able to look around.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum for the helpful and informative posts.  It helped me to shop well and choose wisely.


It's perfection. Love it on your wrist!!! Congratulations


----------



## jpezmom

fourcutepups said:


> View attachment 3487722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy to be a new club member!  My first love - YG cuff with a diamond.  I can't stop gazing at it on my wrist!
> 
> On a whim we went in to the newly refurbished Cartier Mansion on Fifth Ave in NYC.  It is absolutely dazzling and the shopping experience was wonderful.  I highly recommend a visit to this flagship store.  Even DH agreed it is a destination unto itself just to be able to look around.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum for the helpful and informative posts.  It helped me to shop well and choose wisely.


It looks so beautiful on you!  Sounds like an amazing outing at Cartier. Enjoy your new love!!


----------



## fourcutepups

Tonimichelle said:


> Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you





Dira said:


> It's perfection. Love it on your wrist!!! Congratulations





jpezmom said:


> It looks so beautiful on you!  Sounds like an amazing outing at Cartier. Enjoy your new love!!



Thank you all for the kind words. I am overjoyed with my new love!


----------



## Wendela

Hello ladies!

Anyone have pictures of a Love bangle stacked with a Love cuff??


----------



## fourcutepups

Check posts from NikkisABagGirl .  I believe she stacks a love bangle with a love cuff, and they look beautiful on her.


Wendela said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Anyone have pictures of a Love bangle stacked with a Love cuff??


----------



## Wendela

fourcutepups said:


> Check posts from NikkisABagGirl .  I believe she stacks a love bangle with a love cuff, and they look beautiful on her.



Thank you!! Think they stack fine togheter!


----------



## LovEmAll

fourcutepups said:


> View attachment 3487722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy to be a new club member!  My first love - YG cuff with a diamond.  I can't stop gazing at it on my wrist!
> 
> On a whim we went in to the newly refurbished Cartier Mansion on Fifth Ave in NYC.  It is absolutely dazzling and the shopping experience was wonderful.  I highly recommend a visit to this flagship store.  Even DH agreed it is a destination unto itself just to be able to look around.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on this forum for the helpful and informative posts.  It helped me to shop well and choose wisely.



Congrats!  Looks great on u! [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Miss CC

Just got my first love today in yg...sooooo happy!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

Here it is with the diamond juc I tried on in the store.  Hopefully that'll be my second Cartier purchase [emoji4].


----------



## fourcutepups

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  Looks great on u! [emoji7][emoji106]



Thank you for the lovely compliment!  I'm a happy girl.


----------



## fourcutepups

Miss CC said:


> Just got my first love today in yg...sooooo happy!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3488270
> View attachment 3488271



It looks so beautiful on your wrist.  Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Miss CC

fourcutepups said:


> It looks so beautiful on your wrist.  Congratulations and enjoy!



Thank you for your kind words [emoji4].


----------



## Zucnarf

Miss CC said:


> Just got my first love today in yg...sooooo happy!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3488270
> View attachment 3488271



Beautiful!


----------



## Dluvch

Miss CC said:


> Here it is with the diamond juc I tried on in the store.  Hopefully that'll be my second Cartier purchase [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488273


I think I just died, so stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

Miss CC said:


> Just got my first love today in yg...sooooo happy!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3488270
> View attachment 3488271


Congratulations, it's stunning. Did you get the bracelet or cuff?


----------



## little.bear

Not sure if I'm loving the new thin designs. Probably would look good if you stacked them but if you only wore one, might look a little strange [emoji848]


----------



## uhpharm01

little.bear said:


> Not sure if I'm loving the new thin designs. Probably would look good if you stacked them but if you only wore one, might look a little strange [emoji848]


Exactly. I agree


----------



## cdtracing

Miss CC said:


> Here it is with the diamond juc I tried on in the store.  Hopefully that'll be my second Cartier purchase [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488273



Stunning!!


----------



## Miss CC

Zucnarf said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dira said:


> I think I just died, so stunning!



Thank you!  That juc is just ...wow [emoji7].


----------



## Miss CC

Dira said:


> Congratulations, it's stunning. Did you get the bracelet or cuff?



Thank you!  It's the bracelet [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

cdtracing said:


> Stunning!!



Thanks [emoji4].


----------



## cdtracing

I keep coming back to the Love bracelet time & again.  I'm thinking about telling my husband that I want one for Christmas.  I love the look but have yet to get one because I'm unsure of the fit & can't really decide if a cuff or a bangle is best for me.  I like to change up my jewelry & not one to wear jewelry 24/7 except for maybe stud earrings & naval piercing.   Any advice or experiences from you ladies would be greatly appreciated.  I'm more drawn to the original style than the new slim version.


----------



## Babsiegirl

cdtracing said:


> I keep coming back to the Love bracelet time & again.  I'm thinking about telling my husband that I want one for Christmas.  I love the look but have yet to get one because I'm unsure of the fit & can't really decide if a cuff or a bangle is best for me.  I like to change up my jewelry & not one to wear jewelry 24/7 except for maybe stud earrings & naval piercing.   Any advice or experiences from you ladies would be greatly appreciated.  I'm more drawn to the original style than the new slim version.



I started out with the full bangle and loved it, but I'm not a 24/7 jewelry wearer either. So I sold it and got the cuff and I really like the ease of taking it on and off. I wish I would have gotten the cuff to begin with. It would be good if you can go into a boutique to try one on, as they fit differently  I wore a size 17 in the bangle and my cuff is a 18. Good luck deciding!![emoji3]


----------



## bellapurse

I have had the bangle for 5 years maybe more.  At the beginning was hard to get use to it.  I even got bruises!  I want to buy another one but won't buy another bangle.  It's heavy and I'm not sure I will resist the clicking 24/7.  That's why I was contemplating either the thin or the cuff.  For your first Love I would say the bangle but if you are not those that like to wear same jewelry 24/7 then the cuff. I love how the cuff looks and its lighter.


----------



## cdtracing

Babsiegirl said:


> I started out with the full bangle and loved it, but I'm not a 24/7 jewelry wearer either. So I sold it and got the cuff and I really like the ease of taking it on and off. I wish I would have gotten the cuff to begin with. It would be good if you can go into a boutique to try one on, as they fit differently  I wore a size 17 in the bangle and my cuff is a 18. Good luck deciding!![emoji3]





bellapurse said:


> I have had the bangle for 5 years maybe more.  At the beginning was hard to get use to it.  I even got bruises!  I want to buy another one but won't buy another bangle.  It's heavy and I'm not sure I will resist the clicking 24/7.  That's why I was contemplating either the thin or the cuff.  For your first Love I would say the bangle but if you are not those that like to wear same jewelry 24/7 then the cuff. I love how the cuff looks and its lighter.



Thank you for your feedback, Ladies.  I have several Vintage & Antique NA Turquoise cuffs along with a variety of Sterling Silver cuffs that I wear with no problem.  I have a couple of two tone 18 K gold Italian hinged bangles I wear a lot as well but nothing that is screwed on for 24/7 wear.  I suppose I'm going to have to make a trip to the Red Box Store in downtown ATL.  I just hate making that trip by myself.  I wonder if I will need to make an appointment.


----------



## sjunky13

Miss CC said:


> Here it is with the diamond juc I tried on in the store.  Hopefully that'll be my second Cartier purchase [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488273


That diamond JUC!!!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Miss CC said:


> Here it is with the diamond juc I tried on in the store.  Hopefully that'll be my second Cartier purchase [emoji4].
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488273


Looks so amazing together, loving it!!!


----------



## Miss CC

sjunky13 said:


> That diamond JUC!!!!!



My feelings exactly!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Looks so amazing together, loving it!!!



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Dluvch

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Looks so amazing together, loving it!!!


Me too, so stunning!!!


----------



## luxlover

When you stack other bracelets with your love bracelet, do you ever have any issues with other bracelets scratching the love bracelet?


----------



## pinky7129

Can someone please explain what this new bracelet is? Im a little confused and not sure whats going on. Theres supposed to be a new bracelet? better? worse? thinner? is that good?


----------



## uhpharm01

pinky7129 said:


> Can someone please explain what this new bracelet is? Im a little confused and not sure whats going on. Theres supposed to be a new bracelet? better? worse? thinner? is that good?


Is supposed to be thinner but I'm
Not sure if that is better or worse for you personally.  For me personally I would prefer the original love bracelet.


----------



## pinky7129

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3498384
> View attachment 3498385
> 
> Is supposed to be thinner but I'm
> Not sure if that is better or worse for you personally.  For me personally I would prefer the original love bracelet.



I think I agree with you. Would you still do the original even with the horror screw stories?


----------



## uhpharm01

pinky7129 said:


> I think I agree with you. Would you still do the original even with the horror screw stories?


What horror screw stories? The ones with the screws that come out of the bracelet or the ones were the screws stay attached to the bracelet ?  

Edited to add: 
So is the runner love going to have a better screwing system?


----------



## pinky7129

uhpharm01 said:


> What horror screw stories? The ones with the screws that come out of the bracelet or the ones were the screws stay attached to the bracelet ?
> 
> Edited to add:
> So is the runner love going to have a better screwing system?



The stories where the screws come loose and some people lose the bracelet?


----------



## uhpharm01

pinky7129 said:


> The stories where the screws come loose and some people lose the bracelet?


But you do know that the updated love bracelet has the screws that don't   Unscrew all out of the bracelet now.
Here's a video from YouTube that talks about the difference between those two versions.


----------



## pinky7129

uhpharm01 said:


> But you do know that the updated love bracelet has the screws that don't   Unscrew all out of the bracelet now.
> Here's a video from YouTube that talks about the difference between those two versions.




Omg really? That's great news!


----------



## Miss CC

uhpharm01 said:


> But you do know that the updated love bracelet has the screws that don't   Unscrew all out of the bracelet now.
> Here's a video from YouTube that talks about the difference between those two versions.




When did the new version come out?


----------



## pinky7129

in the video, it seems that the screws come off on both bracelets?


----------



## uhpharm01

pinky7129 said:


> in the video, it seems that the screws come off on both bracelets?


No the screws don't come off both bracelets


----------



## uhpharm01

Miss CC said:


> When did the new version come out?


About 2011.
Here's an
Article that talks about the old and the new model 
http://raymondleejewelers.net/blog/love-bangle/


----------



## CHPC

Hi everyone--just got the bracelet and it's a bit tight where the screws dig into my skin a bit close to my wrist and up my arm. It's def been bothering me and it's annoying me. Not sure if I will get use to it? Wanted to know if this has happened to anyone. Here are some pics. I can't go up a size as the size 18 is too big.


----------



## uhpharm01

I think I like the old screw system better.  Because the area where the screws goes isn't as deep as it is on the new version of this bracelet. That's just my personal peference.


----------



## uhpharm01

pinky7129 said:


> in the video, it seems that the screws come off on both bracelets?


I'm not trying to be rude but if you look at 9:00 minute mark you will clearly see that the screws don't come off the new version of this bracelet.


----------



## pinky7129

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm not trying to be rude but if you look at 9:00 minute mark you will clearly see that the screws don't come off the new version of this bracelet.



No no! Thank you! Maybe I missed it or something, so this is helpful!


----------



## Miss CC

uhpharm01 said:


> About 2011.
> Here's an
> Article that talks about the old and the new model
> http://raymondleejewelers.net/blog/love-bangle/



Thank you for posting the info!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Morrison7552

CHPC said:


> Hi everyone--just got the bracelet and it's a bit tight where the screws dig into my skin a bit close to my wrist and up my arm. It's def been bothering me and it's annoying me. Not sure if I will get use to it? Wanted to know if this has happened to anyone. Here are some pics. I can't go up a size as the size 18 is too big.



Yeah my bracelet does that too, because I am inbetween sizes, but I got used to it. [emoji847][emoji173]️


----------



## Perli

CHPC said:


> Hi everyone--just got the bracelet and it's a bit tight where the screws dig into my skin a bit close to my wrist and up my arm. It's def been bothering me and it's annoying me. Not sure if I will get use to it? Wanted to know if this has happened to anyone. Here are some pics. I can't go up a size as the size 18 is too big.



The same with my bracelet, specially when its warm. I got used to it very quickly, to my own surprise. Good luck with your bracelet!


----------



## uhpharm01

Miss CC said:


> Thank you for posting the info!! [emoji173]️


You're welcome


----------



## CHPC

Morrison7552 said:


> Yeah my bracelet does that too, because I am inbetween sizes, but I got used to it. [emoji847][emoji173]️


thank you for letting me kno! I am going to keep it but it is a bit annoying for such an expensive piece!!!


----------



## CHPC

Perli said:


> The same with my bracelet, specially when its warm. I got used to it very quickly, to my own surprise. Good luck with your bracelet!


Thanks for your reply! I am getting very consistent feedback so it seems to be a common thing. I will keep it, fingers crossed I get use to it LOL.


----------



## pinky7129

does anyone use their love bracelet next to their michelle watch? or should i wear it on my dominant hand so it doesnt scatch?


----------



## uhpharm01

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much. Yes I own one LOVE bangle and one LOVE cuff.


Sweet! 
Do you wear them together at the same time ?


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's another photo of the thinner love bracelet


----------



## thewildraven

I know it's all subjective but they look almost fake ... not a fan I'm afraid


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Sweet!
> Do you wear them together at the same time ?


I do every day. I take off the cuff only sometimes when I go to bed, but otherwise I wear them together everyday. I wear the bangle at the top and the cuff nearer the wrist just because the bangle fits larger than the cuff. That way when I push them up, it still works just fine. Sometimes I wished I got two bangles, but I do love the cuff also and plan on getting the multi-stone bracelet as my second full Love. I plan on keeping the cuff and wearing all three.


----------



## Wendela

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I do every day. I take off the cuff only sometimes when I go to bed, but otherwise I wear them together everyday. I wear the bangle at the top and the cuff nearer the wrist just because the bangle fits larger than the cuff. That way when I push them up, it still works just fine. Sometimes I wished I got two bangles, but I do love the cuff also and plan on getting the multi-stone bracelet as my second full Love. I plan on keeping the cuff and wearing all three.



So if I am planning on stacking, would you recommend the cuff? Have read about them sliding under eachother?


----------



## uhpharm01

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I do every day. I take off the cuff only sometimes when I go to bed, but otherwise I wear them together everyday. I wear the bangle at the top and the cuff nearer the wrist just because the bangle fits larger than the cuff. That way when I push them up, it still works just fine. Sometimes I wished I got two bangles, but I do love the cuff also and plan on getting the multi-stone bracelet as my second full Love. I plan on keeping the cuff and wearing all three.


I saw a lady at NM with
This same combo and I was just amazed. She had the YG diamond love bracelet and the YG plain cuff.


----------



## uhpharm01

thewildraven said:


> I know it's all subjective but they look almost fake ... not a fan I'm afraid


They are too thin


----------



## pinky7129

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm in love. And it's in memory of my dearest grandmother


----------



## uhpharm01

pinky7129 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm in love. And it's in memory of my dearest grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499640


 Very nice congrats


----------



## pinky7129

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats



Thank you!!!


----------



## Miss CC

pinky7129 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm in love. And it's in memory of my dearest grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499640



Beautiful!!


----------



## Scandibabe

CHPC said:


> Hi everyone--just got the bracelet and it's a bit tight where the screws dig into my skin a bit close to my wrist and up my arm. It's def been bothering me and it's annoying me. Not sure if I will get use to it? Wanted to know if this has happened to anyone. Here are some pics. I can't go up a size as the size 18 is too big.



Hi, that happens to me all the time. It's not because it's small, it's because we have thin and delicate skin


----------



## Wendela

Scandibabe said:


> Hi, that happens to me all the time. It's not because it's small, it's because we have thin and delicate skin
> View attachment 3500940



Besutiful bracelets on you! Noticing that you have the plain wg bangle. I have been looking at IT for some time now. Have you notice any change in the color? Heard so much about it turning more greyish?


----------



## Scandibabe

Wendela said:


> Besutiful bracelets on you! Noticing that you have the plain wg bangle. I have been looking at IT for some time now. Have you notice any change in the color? Heard so much about it turning more greyish?



Thank you! I had mine since April. No changes in colour at all  nothing greyish or anything, the colour is crisp and shiny as the day I've boughs it, despite some scratches


----------



## Miss CC

Scandibabe said:


> Thank you! I had mine since April. No changes in colour at all  nothing greyish or anything, the colour is crisp and shiny as the day I've boughs it, despite some scratches
> 
> View attachment 3500987



Beautiful!  Does it annoying having it clank together all the time?


----------



## Real Authentication

Yes!  It also creates surface wear that brings down the value / makes it look less shiny and new. Will need a good refinishing soon


----------



## Scandibabe

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful!  Does it annoying having it clank together all the time?



Thank you! It doesn't clank so much as I suspected, and when I work out or run, I always wear sweat wristband.


----------



## Miss CC

Scandibabe said:


> Thank you! It doesn't clank so much as I suspected, and when I work out or run, I always wear sweat wristband.



Oops I meant does it get annoying*

I have a yg love bangle and if I were to get another I'd totally do the wg. Gorgeous!! [emoji173]️


----------



## thewildraven

uhpharm01 said:


> They are too thin


Yes they are more of a bangle in the love bracelet style,


----------



## uhpharm01

thewildraven said:


> Yes they are more of a bangle in the love bracelet style,


Oh okay. I see.  But I still don't like them


----------



## thewildraven

pinky7129 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm in love. And it's in memory of my dearest grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499640


Beautiful ... I bought mine on my late mums birthday in memory of her, she was a very beautiful special lady


----------



## thewildraven

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh okay. I see.  But I still don't like them


No me neither .. think they cheapen the style


----------



## uhpharm01

thewildraven said:


> No me neither .. think they cheapen the style


Exactly.


----------



## cartier_love

uhpharm01 said:


> Exactly.


+!


----------



## Dluvch

uhpharm01 said:


> Exactly.


Me three


----------



## Miss CC

Yes me 4....I prefer the original love bracelet.


----------



## pinky7129

when you send the bracelet in to get engraved within the 90 day period, do they polish it for you automatically? im reading conflicting posts...

plus, when you do engrave, is it in specific font or can you have someones handwriting engraved?


----------



## Wendela

Scandibabe said:


> Thank you! I had mine since April. No changes in colour at all  nothing greyish or anything, the colour is crisp and shiny as the day I've boughs it, despite some scratches
> 
> View attachment 3500987



Thank you for the info! Lookd great!


----------



## CHPC

pinky7129 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm in love. And it's in memory of my dearest grandmother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499640





Scandibabe said:


> Hi, that happens to me all the time. It's not because it's small, it's because we have thin and delicate skin
> View attachment 3500940





Scandibabe said:


> Hi, that happens to me all the time. It's not because it's small, it's because we have thin and delicate skin
> View attachment 3500940


Thank you for your replies!!!

I've been having hand/arm pain at night sleeping and I don't know if it's the bracelet. Has that happened to anyone!? Pls help!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

pinky7129 said:


> when you send the bracelet in to get engraved within the 90 day period, do they polish it for you automatically? im reading conflicting posts...
> 
> plus, when you do engrave, is it in specific font or can you have someones handwriting engraved?



I don't think that they will polish it if you get it engraved.  But you should double or triple check that out first. Yes, I think that you have to pick from the fonts  that Cartier's offer unless you have someone else do the engraving for you. 

I got this information from a Blogger named Desgettier. Here's a link below.  She did a full review after owning this bracelet for one year and here's what she had to say about the engraving options.
http://www.desgettier.com/blog/2014/1/26/cartier-love-bracelet-review-yellow-gold-4-diamond
Engraving


Cartier provides courtesy engraving within 3 months of purchase.
*Amount of characters: *Different SAs have told me different things. Note that with the Love bracelets that have diamonds, the number of characters is limited since the engraving has to be done between the diamonds. We did "♡ Meo Cung 08.14.10" = 19 characters including spaces and periods. (It roughly translates to "Beloved kitten" and the date we met -- "kitten" is his pet name for me, and I promise it sounds less weird and more charming in Vietnamese than the English translation lol).
*The engraving itself: *We had our engraving taken care of by the Beverly Hills boutique, even though it was farther for us than the South Coast. Note that they use local 3rd party engravers -- they don't send it to the NY Cartier for engraving. Our engraving turned out fine, but not _perfect_. Maybe I'm just a type-A OCD Nazi, but I think the engraving is a couple degrees off center. Just FYI.


----------



## cartier_love

I'm a travel agent and found out that Princess will launch a new ship, Majestic, in April, 2017. They will have Cartier, Bvlgari and Chopard boutiques onboard.. All duty free shopping  I just thought I'd give everyone a heads on this.


----------



## sjunky13

I am going to a Cartier cocktail party soon, there is a new collection out and will get some info on new pieces.  
Will be treating myself to something new too. Yay!


----------



## birkin10600

sjunky13 said:


> I am going to a Cartier cocktail party soon, there is a new collection out and will get some info on new pieces.
> Will be treating myself to something new too. Yay!



Goodluck and enjoy![emoji4]


----------



## Morrison7552

CHPC said:


> Thank you for your replies!!!
> 
> I've been having hand/arm pain at night sleeping and I don't know if it's the bracelet. Has that happened to anyone!? Pls help!!!



You might try sleeping with a sweat wristband over it--- since they are really soft and maybe see if that rules out the issue? I've noticed I can't lay on my arm with it since the bracelet is a little bulky but I got used to it.


----------



## uhpharm01

sjunky13 said:


> I am going to a Cartier cocktail party soon, there is a new collection out and will get some info on new pieces.
> Will be treating myself to something new too. Yay!


I just hope that the new thinner love bracelet doesn't replace the original love bracelet.


----------



## chareen

Is the new thinner love bracelet also oval? It looks like it is round.  Does it also use screws?  Will it be hinged like the pave love bracelet? Or will it have no screws or hinge like the cartier trinity bangles?  I would love to know when you see the collection


----------



## XCCX

It's been a while since I participated in the jewelry forums and I thought I'd like to come back with this photo that I shared at the Chanel subforum.. hope you don't mind [emoji257]

My 5 years old Cartier love cuff in yellow gold [emoji92]


----------



## uhpharm01

chareen said:


> Is the new thinner love bracelet also oval? It looks like it is round.  Does it also use screws?  Will it be hinged like the pave love bracelet? Or will it have no screws or hinge like the cartier trinity bangles?  I would love to know when you see the collection


These are all good questions. I'm curious what other have to say.


----------



## uhpharm01

xactreality said:


> It's been a while since I participated in the jewelry forums and I thought I'd like to come back with this photo that I shared at the Chanel subforum.. hope you don't mind [emoji257]
> 
> My 5 years old Cartier love cuff in yellow gold [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3506816
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506817


Very nice collection. Your YG cuff is just so beautiful. It's on my wishlist.

p.s.  I see a two tone Rolex. Those are the ones that I like the best. It's also only wishlist.


----------



## uhpharm01

xactreality said:


> It's been a while since I participated in the jewelry forums and I thought I'd like to come back with this photo that I shared at the Chanel subforum.. hope you don't mind [emoji257]
> 
> My 5 years old Cartier love cuff in yellow gold [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3506816
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506817


One more thing, I just love the roman numerals.


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> It's been a while since I participated in the jewelry forums and I thought I'd like to come back with this photo that I shared at the Chanel subforum.. hope you don't mind [emoji257]
> 
> My 5 years old Cartier love cuff in yellow gold [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3506816
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506817



Hi friend!  Welcome back to the jewelry forum. It's nice seeing a fellow Chanel addict here [emoji4].


----------



## Gigi2012

I have a 4 diamond YG bangle that I got from my husband for Christmas last year. This Christmas my husband is going to buy me another one... which should I get? I am thinking a plain YG bangle. Any suggestions or pictures??? Also, do 2 bracelets together make a lot of noise banging together when moving...? Just wondering since I teach yoga and that would be distracting. I can always wear a wristband if needed.


----------



## Gigi2012

Has anyone heard anything about the new thinner bangle? My sales associate told me (in the summer) that they would be released close to Christmas.


----------



## cartier_love

Gigi2012 said:


> I have a 4 diamond YG bangle that I got from my husband for Christmas last year. This Christmas my husband is going to buy me another one... which should I get? I am thinking a plain YG bangle. Any suggestions or pictures??? Also, do 2 bracelets together make a lot of noise banging together when moving...? Just wondering since I teach yoga and that would be distracting. I can always wear a wristband if needed.



I'd go with a plain WG. I love the contrast of the 2 metals.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Gigi2012 said:


> IAlso, do 2 bracelets together make a lot of noise banging together when moving...? Just wondering since I teach yoga and that would be distracting. I can always wear a wristband if needed.



It's not the noise, but they could damage each other.  I have a love and a juc , and I wear a doubled up yoga headband in between when I practice. I find it a lot more comfortable than a sweat band.


----------



## lanasyogamama

.


----------



## auberielle

My first Cartier bracelet - Love cuff!!
It is a size 17 and it doesnt move around much which was exactly what i wanted!


----------



## cartier_love

auberielle said:


> My first Cartier bracelet - Love cuff!!
> It is a size 17 and it doesnt move around much which was exactly what i wanted!


Beautiful! It looks great on you. Congrats!


----------



## auberielle

cartier_love said:


> Beautiful! It looks great on you. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

auberielle said:


> My first Cartier bracelet - Love cuff!!
> It is a size 17 and it doesnt move around much which was exactly what i wanted!


Congratulations! It looks gorgeous on you


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> It's not the noise, but they could damage each other.  I have a love and a juc , and I wear a doubled up yoga headband in between when I practice. I find it a lot more comfortable than a sweat band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509863


Very nice. Love the large trinity ring,too


----------



## Makenna

auberielle said:


> My first Cartier bracelet - Love cuff!!
> It is a size 17 and it doesnt move around much which was exactly what i wanted!


It looks so pretty on you with your love ring, congrats!


----------



## Miss CC

auberielle said:


> My first Cartier bracelet - Love cuff!!
> It is a size 17 and it doesnt move around much which was exactly what i wanted!



Very pretty and shiny!!  Congrats!!


----------



## rona$

xactreality said:


> It's been a while since I participated in the jewelry forums and I thought I'd like to come back with this photo that I shared at the Chanel subforum.. hope you don't mind [emoji257]
> 
> My 5 years old Cartier love cuff in yellow gold [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3506816
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506817



[emoji106]


----------



## lanasyogamama

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. Love the large trinity ring,too



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## scarlet555

Hey lovers, how is the white love gold and the pink love gold bangle holding up?  Does it tarnish?  Does the white lose its white?  How about the rose love gold, does anyone wears their white and rose gold all the time, even in the spa, pool etc., does it have any affect on its original color?  I heard the rose gold turns yelllow, does it do so uniformly or does it look dirty?  I looked and couldn't find much.  ?


----------



## lanasyogamama

scarlet555 said:


> Hey lovers, how is the white love gold and the pink love gold bangle holding up?  Does it tarnish?  Does the white lose its white?  How about the rose love gold, does anyone wears their white and rose gold all the time, even in the spa, pool etc., does it have any affect on its original color?  I heard the rose gold turns yelllow, does it do so uniformly or does it look dirty?  I looked and couldn't find much.  ?



You can see my RG JUC in the previous page.  I've had it from the day it was re-released, Erin it constantly, and haven't noticed any color change.


----------



## Gigi2012

lanasyogamama said:


> It's not the noise, but they could damage each other.  I have a love and a juc , and I wear a doubled up yoga headband in between when I practice. I find it a lot more comfortable than a sweat band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509863


Love it!! Thanks for the idea... I will definitely do this!!


----------



## auberielle

Thanks ladies  I'm so surprised at how much I like Cartier right now I used to be a huge Tiffany & Co fan (which I still am) but Cartier is a whole new level for me, only have 3 pieces but hopefully it will grow, next up JUC!!


----------



## scarlet555

lanasyogamama said:


> You can see my RG JUC in the previous page.  I've had it from the day it was re-released, Erin it constantly, and haven't noticed any color change.


So beautiful!  Thanks.   Do you own anything in white gold, I keep seeing this Rhodium plated thing on the plain love that is not on the white love with diamonds?  Is the Rhodium suppose to keep it from tarnishing?  And which white gold bracelet has it, the diamond or the plain?  anyone?  I'm thinking of getting one, but can't decide.


----------



## lanasyogamama

scarlet555 said:


> So beautiful!  Thanks.   Do you own anything in white gold, I keep seeing this Rhodium plated thing on the plain love that is not on the white love with diamonds?  Is the Rhodium suppose to keep it from tarnishing?  And which white gold bracelet has it, the diamond or the plain?  anyone?  I'm thinking of getting one, but can't decide.


The plating is on the White gold pieces with diamonds, not the plain pieces.  

The only white gold I have is the white band on my trinity ring, which isn't rhodium plated.  It's definitely a more gray / industrial color.  I think it's pretty cool looking personally.  Let me know if you want a close up pic.


----------



## Minkas

lanasyogamama said:


> It's not the noise, but they could damage each other.  I have a love and a juc , and I wear a doubled up yoga headband in between when I practice. I find it a lot more comfortable than a sweat band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509863


Really like that idea & it looks quite stylish


----------



## Grande Latte

I love the look of yellow gold LOVE bracelet. I see it a lot where I live. Here's my question. For those of you who own the bracelet in yellow gold, or rose gold, do you match the rest of your jewelry with that metal color, or do you mix and match? Saw platinum necklace, or platinum earrings, or they are all the same color scheme?


----------



## pinky7129

Grande Latte said:


> I love the look of yellow gold LOVE bracelet. I see it a lot where I live. Here's my question. For those of you who own the bracelet in yellow gold, or rose gold, do you match the rest of your jewelry with that metal color, or do you mix and match? Saw platinum necklace, or platinum earrings, or they are all the same color scheme?



I wear whatever I feel like. One hand is gold rings. Other hand is silver Tiffany bracelets with a yg, rg, and wg ring


----------



## Makenna

Grande Latte said:


> I love the look of yellow gold LOVE bracelet. I see it a lot where I live. Here's my question. For those of you who own the bracelet in yellow gold, or rose gold, do you match the rest of your jewelry with that metal color, or do you mix and match? Saw platinum necklace, or platinum earrings, or they are all the same color scheme?


I mix my metals.  I wear my YG love with my Tiffany platinum necklace and wedding ring.  I also wear a YG anniversary ring with my SS BB watch.


----------



## MsPele

Grande Latte said:


> I love the look of yellow gold LOVE bracelet. I see it a lot where I live. Here's my question. For those of you who own the bracelet in yellow gold, or rose gold, do you match the rest of your jewelry with that metal color, or do you mix and match? Saw platinum necklace, or platinum earrings, or they are all the same color scheme?



My wedding band and engagement ring (both platinum/diamonds) is on my left so I put my rose gold Love on the right.  I have seen people mix metals on the same hand and it looks fantastic on them, but it didn't look good on me.


----------



## ThisVNchick

For those with the new screw system, do you guys put glue in the screw slots and then screw the screw in? I was at Cartier with DH the other day looking to add a YG with diamonds love and I had expressed my concern about the bracelet falling off. I told the SA that I wear my bracelet basically 24/7, 365 days a year. He suggested to go to home depot and get some sort of super glue and put glue in one of the screws. Anyone tried this...? Frankly, I am a little hesitant to put super glue on an $11k bracelet.


----------



## Bother Free

ThisVNchick said:


> For those with the new screw system, do you guys put glue in the screw slots and then screw the screw in? I was at Cartier with DH the other day looking to add a YG with diamonds love and I had expressed my concern about the bracelet falling off. I told the SA that I wear my bracelet basically 24/7, 365 days a year. He suggested to go to home depot and get some sort of super glue and put glue in one of the screws. Anyone tried this...? Frankly, I am a little hesitant to put super glue on an $11k bracelet.


I have three 4 diamonds Love bracelets with the new screw system and I do not use any glue. I wear them 24/7, but I do make it a habit to check the screws regularly. I've read that people do use a special kind of glue to prevent the screws becoming loose. Hope the others can chime in on that


----------



## Tonimichelle

ThisVNchick said:


> For those with the new screw system, do you guys put glue in the screw slots and then screw the screw in? I was at Cartier with DH the other day looking to add a YG with diamonds love and I had expressed my concern about the bracelet falling off. I told the SA that I wear my bracelet basically 24/7, 365 days a year. He suggested to go to home depot and get some sort of super glue and put glue in one of the screws. Anyone tried this...? Frankly, I am a little hesitant to put super glue on an $11k bracelet.


I don't have the full bangle (but this is one of the reasons I bought the cuff), but I think it is loctite that you need, I believe it comes in different strengths, I'm not sure which one is recommended but a quick search will bring it up I'm sure. I definitely wouldn't use superglue!


----------



## Morrison7552

The longer you have your bracelet on--- without removing it--- I am told the more secure the screws become. I actually had difficulty removing mine the one and only time I took my off. I've only had mine since March of this year.


----------



## Zucnarf

lanasyogamama said:


> The plating is on the White gold pieces with diamonds, not the plain pieces.
> 
> The only white gold I have is the white band on my trinity ring, which isn't rhodium plated.  It's definitely a more gray / industrial color.  I think it's pretty cool looking personally.  Let me know if you want a close up pic.



Please close up pic


----------



## Zucnarf

ThisVNchick said:


> For those with the new screw system, do you guys put glue in the screw slots and then screw the screw in? I was at Cartier with DH the other day looking to add a YG with diamonds love and I had expressed my concern about the bracelet falling off. I told the SA that I wear my bracelet basically 24/7, 365 days a year. He suggested to go to home depot and get some sort of super glue and put glue in one of the screws. Anyone tried this...? Frankly, I am a little hesitant to put super glue on an $11k bracelet.



I Talk to SA in Amsterdam and he told me that if Anyone is worried about the screws the store offers to put a glue


----------



## Fashion1

Hi all, does anyone have a size 15? I know it's a special order, but I want a tighter fit (I do a lot of yoga and if the bracelet is moving around too much it will drive me crazy). My wrist is 14.1 cm. Do you think a 15 would be ok? Tight but not digging into my skin? I am planning on going into a Cartier store next week to see if I can try one on, but not sure if they even have a 15...


----------



## lasttotheparty

Fashion1 said:


> Hi all, does anyone have a size 15? I know it's a special order, but I want a tighter fit (I do a lot of yoga and if the bracelet is moving around too much it will drive me crazy). My wrist is 14.1 cm. Do you think a 15 would be ok? Tight but not digging into my skin? I am planning on going into a Cartier store next week to see if I can try one on, but not sure if they even have a 15...



Not sure if this helps. My wrist measures 14.75. I was fitted with both a 16 and 17.  Both fit, with the 16 being too snug for my comfort. Bought the 17 - it doesn't turn on its own and is able to slide 4" up my forearm. The 16 would probably only travel about 2", and would be difficult to turn if I  tried. HTH


----------



## Dluvch

ThisVNchick said:


> For those with the new screw system, do you guys put glue in the screw slots and then screw the screw in? I was at Cartier with DH the other day looking to add a YG with diamonds love and I had expressed my concern about the bracelet falling off. I told the SA that I wear my bracelet basically 24/7, 365 days a year. He suggested to go to home depot and get some sort of super glue and put glue in one of the screws. Anyone tried this...? Frankly, I am a little hesitant to put super glue on an $11k bracelet.


I don't know whether putting glue is good idea, what happens when you need to take off for an MRI or surgery?


----------



## Grande Latte

This is why as much as I LOVE the love bracelet, I haven't gotten one yet. I cannot wear a piece of jewelry that I cannot take off.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Fashion1 said:


> Hi all, does anyone have a size 15? I know it's a special order, but I want a tighter fit (I do a lot of yoga and if the bracelet is moving around too much it will drive me crazy). My wrist is 14.1 cm. Do you think a 15 would be ok? Tight but not digging into my skin? I am planning on going into a Cartier store next week to see if I can try one on, but not sure if they even have a 15...


That sounds really small to me.  I have a 14 cm wrist, and I wear a 17  It is on the looser side, but I would hate for you to be overly "aware" of it.  

I know it does depend on the shape of your wrist as well.  I would call my wrist more... flat if that makes sense.   

I posted a pic of how I wrap my Love and JUC while I do yoga a page or so ago, if you want to check it out.


----------



## susanq

I have around a 14 cm wrist, but then like kinda fat arms after the bone and wear a 16 which fits snug. I would see if you can try them on because the first Cartier I went to only let me try on the size guides and they were WAY off. the 16 was gigantic on me =(


----------



## love1212

Morrison7552 said:


> The longer you have your bracelet on--- without removing it--- I am told the more secure the screws become. I actually had difficulty removing mine the one and only time I took my off. I've only had mine since March of this year.



How did you get it off?  I'm having trouble un-screwing mine.


----------



## susanq

Zucnarf said:


> Please close up pic


Here is also a photo of mine. I had posted this in the LOVE ring post. I consider myself to have an edgier style with a sizeable amount of my body covered in tattoos and just am not a huge fan!


----------



## exelero

Hi,
I'm buying a yg Love bracelet for myself as bday gift next month and I'm already super thrilled with just the thought of having it on my wrist! 
However, I'm not a fan of sleeping or even showering with jewelry so I'm thinking I might be taking it on and off almost everyday... is this a terrible idea? do the screws get damaged? is it easy/cheap to replace them? 
I wouldn't mind wearing it to the beach occasionally, but I can't even think of last time I slept with some accessory on my arms. In addition, I travel rather frequently and have a horror of airport security issues, so would keep the bracelet on its box before the security check - is it possible to put it by myself? or definitely needs someone help?
many TIA!


----------



## pinky7129

exelero said:


> Hi,
> I'm buying a yg Love bracelet for myself as bday gift next month and I'm already super thrilled with just the thought of having it on my wrist!
> However, I'm not a fan of sleeping or even showering with jewelry so I'm thinking I might be taking it on and off almost everyday... is this a terrible idea? do the screws get damaged? is it easy/cheap to replace them?
> I wouldn't mind wearing it to the beach occasionally, but I can't even think of last time I slept with some accessory on my arms. In addition, I travel rather frequently and have a horror of airport security issues, so would keep the bracelet on its box before the security check - is it possible to put it by myself? or definitely needs someone help?
> many TIA!



In this case get the cuff. The screws being taken out so much would damage it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pinky7129 said:


> In this case get the cuff. The screws being taken out so much would damage it.



I agree.


----------



## exelero

pinky7129 said:


> In this case get the cuff. The screws being taken out so much would damage it.



thanks for the feedback. However, I really like the bracelet, the mystic, the weight, the feel, looks,.. I tried in a store the cuff and it just didn't feel the same.


----------



## pinky7129

exelero said:


> thanks for the feedback. However, I really like the bracelet, the mystic, the weight, the feel, looks,.. I tried in a store the cuff and it just didn't feel the same.



If you are okay risking it a lot more and a lot sooner, that's your choice. You have to give something up though


----------



## exelero

pinky7129 said:


> If you are okay risking it a lot more and a lot sooner, that's your choice. You have to give something up though



In this case it would be the lifetime of the screws, correct? do you know how much Cartier charges to replace them?


----------



## pinky7129

exelero said:


> In this case it would be the lifetime of the screws, correct? do you know how much Cartier charges to replace them?



I think it's about 300 per screw


----------



## Morrison7552

love1212 said:


> How did you get it off?  I'm having trouble un-screwing mine.



I had to take it to cartier [emoji23] they unscrewed it for me. I wanted them to apply more force and not me since I had never taken it off before and didn't want to break it. They were happy to do it.


----------



## Mpassan03

exelero said:


> In this case it would be the lifetime of the screws, correct? do you know how much Cartier charges to replace them?


You also risk the bracelet falling off... would not take it on and off everyday.  I was the same way could not sleep, shower or workout with jewelry on and I got my love over 2 years ago and only took it off once! You don't even notice it after a few weeks.  I also traveled for work with it and no problems.


----------



## Zucnarf

Dira said:


> I don't know whether putting glue is good idea, what happens when you need to take off for an MRI or surgery?



He told me that they have special liquid that melts the glue and bigger screwdriver


----------



## Fashion1

Thank you all! I am going to go with a 16. One more question - I've had great luck with Rakuten on buying authentic designer bags before, as Japan's laws about fakes are so strict. I've found a few on there I am interested in (attached a pic of one of them). The Cartier name is thicker than the newer ones - is that normal? Any input would be appreciated! Says it is used but excellent and still appears to be very shiny.


----------



## Makenna

exelero said:


> Hi,
> I'm buying a yg Love bracelet for myself as bday gift next month and I'm already super thrilled with just the thought of having it on my wrist!
> However, I'm not a fan of sleeping or even showering with jewelry so I'm thinking I might be taking it on and off almost everyday... is this a terrible idea? do the screws get damaged? is it easy/cheap to replace them?
> I wouldn't mind wearing it to the beach occasionally, but I can't even think of last time I slept with some accessory on my arms. In addition, I travel rather frequently and have a horror of airport security issues, so would keep the bracelet on its box before the security check - is it possible to put it by myself? or definitely needs someone help?
> many TIA!


If wearing the bracelet 24/7 bothers you, maybe consider getting the cuff instead since taking it on and off daily will damage the screws, it's not cheap to replace them.  I used to take all of my jeweleries off the minute I get home even my wedding ring but ever since I bought my love I have no problem having it on all the time.  I travel about 5-6 times a year and going through airport security hasn't been a problem at all as long as you go through the full body scan.


----------



## MsPele

exelero said:


> Hi,
> I'm buying a yg Love bracelet for myself as bday gift next month and I'm already super thrilled with just the thought of having it on my wrist!
> However, I'm not a fan of sleeping or even showering with jewelry so I'm thinking I might be taking it on and off almost everyday... is this a terrible idea? do the screws get damaged? is it easy/cheap to replace them?
> I wouldn't mind wearing it to the beach occasionally, but I can't even think of last time I slept with some accessory on my arms. In addition, I travel rather frequently and have a horror of airport security issues, so would keep the bracelet on its box before the security check - is it possible to put it by myself? or definitely needs someone help?
> many TIA!



I just bought mine last week!  Initially I didn't like the idea of sleeping and showering with it on, but it's fine.  You don't even notice it. 

I was able to unscrew and screw quite easily by myself the very first time.  So no worries!

The only thing you should worry about is wanting another one...it's been only a week and I am ready to buy my second!


----------



## theITbag

ThisVNchick said:


> For those with the new screw system, do you guys put glue in the screw slots and then screw the screw in? I was at Cartier with DH the other day looking to add a YG with diamonds love and I had expressed my concern about the bracelet falling off. I told the SA that I wear my bracelet basically 24/7, 365 days a year. He suggested to go to home depot and get some sort of super glue and put glue in one of the screws. Anyone tried this...? Frankly, I am a little hesitant to put super glue on an $11k bracelet.



Just get it insured. I wouldn't put any type of glue on it.


----------



## Cogmarks

The SA must have meant Loctite, not glue. You will ruin your bracelet with glue.


----------



## Cogmarks

The SA must have meant Loctite, not glue. Glue will ruin your bracelet. Loctite works well and will not damage your bracelet.


----------



## exelero

MsPele said:


> I just bought mine last week!  Initially I didn't like the idea of sleeping and showering with it on, but it's fine.  You don't even notice it.
> 
> I was able to unscrew and screw quite easily by myself the very first time.  So no worries!
> 
> The only thing you should worry about is wanting another one...it's been only a week and I am ready to buy my second!



How nice, you must be so excited with your new shiny arm candy! Congrats 

I hope I get easily accommodated with sleeping with it on! And yes, I haven't even got my first one and I'm already thinking about a wg one with diamonds


----------



## exelero

Mpassan03 said:


> You also risk the bracelet falling off... would not take it on and off everyday.  I was the same way could not sleep, shower or workout with jewelry on and I got my love over 2 years ago and only took it off once! You don't even notice it after a few weeks.  I also traveled for work with it and no problems.



Thank you! I hope I quickly get used to it. 
One of the things that concerned me was that if sleeping and showering/drying with the bracelet on it would significantly contribute for its premature scratching and tarnishing?
What do you think?


----------



## Pocahontas159

The price has just gone up!!!! OMG


----------



## pinky7129

Pocahontas159 said:


> The price has just gone up!!!! OMG



Where? Not on the us site I just checked..


----------



## Morrison7552

exelero said:


> Thank you! I hope I quickly get used to it.
> One of the things that concerned me was that if sleeping and showering/drying with the bracelet on it would significantly contribute for its premature scratching and tarnishing?
> What do you think?



When I blow dry my hair--- I cover it up with a sweatband [emoji23][emoji23] that way the bracelet doesn't get hot and burn me or I don't blow dry water spots on it. Lol


----------



## Morrison7552

Is it just me, or do these screws motifs look different (maybe two different golds) in this cartier advertisements? It's on their regular website. I saw it today. Lmk what you all think [emoji1]


----------



## Zucnarf

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3519736
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or do these screws motifs look different (maybe two different golds) in this cartier advertisements? It's on their regular website. I saw it today. Lmk what you all think [emoji1]



You are right!


----------



## Morrison7552

@Zucnarf I really don't know what to make of it, but it's so pretty!


----------



## Mpassan03

exelero said:


> Thank you! I hope I quickly get used to it.
> One of the things that concerned me was that if sleeping and showering/drying with the bracelet on it would significantly contribute for its premature scratching and tarnishing?
> What do you think?


Since it's solid gold, it is totally fine... in terms of tarnishing.  As for scratches, they will happen no matter how often you wear it  the first couple killed me then I was totally over it!  The whole point of the bracelet is to wear it all the time and you don't even pay attention to the scratches after awhile.  I am someone who is SO careful with all my nice things and I even accept the scratches . Just buy it, love it and wear it in good health.  It looks beautiful no matter how old it is... plus you can get it polished after a number of years if it really bothers you...


----------



## Jadewah

susanq said:


> I have around a 14 cm wrist, but then like kinda fat arms after the bone and wear a 16 which fits snug. I would see if you can try them on because the first Cartier I went to only let me try on the size guides and they were WAY off. the 16 was gigantic on me =(



I always wondered about this about the sizers. When I tried on the bracelet sizer it was huge. It turned easily. Then I tried on the 16 cuff and I was surprised it fit. It honestly looked like a baby cuff in the display. 

Now that makes me think the 16 bracelet might not be so bad of a fit. Anyone know how far off the bracelet and sizer are? They don't let you put the actual bracelet on unless you're buying it then and there from what I was told.


----------



## pinky7129

Jadewah said:


> I always wondered about this about the sizers. When I tried on the bracelet sizer it was huge. It turned easily. Then I tried on the 16 cuff and I was surprised it fit. It honestly looked like a baby cuff in the display.
> 
> Now that makes me think the 16 bracelet might not be so bad of a fit. Anyone know how far off the bracelet and sizer are? They don't let you put the actual bracelet on unless you're buying it then and there from what I was told.



I was able to try on all the actual bracelets and then got a brand new one when purchased


----------



## susanq

Jadewah said:


> I always wondered about this about the sizers. When I tried on the bracelet sizer it was huge. It turned easily. Then I tried on the 16 cuff and I was surprised it fit. It honestly looked like a baby cuff in the display.
> 
> Now that makes me think the 16 bracelet might not be so bad of a fit. Anyone know how far off the bracelet and sizer are? They don't let you put the actual bracelet on unless you're buying it then and there from what I was told.


I think it depends on the store/sales associate. I know the one in King of Prussia in pa lets you try them on!


----------



## Miss CC

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3519736
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or do these screws motifs look different (maybe two different golds) in this cartier advertisements? It's on their regular website. I saw it today. Lmk what you all think [emoji1]



Hmmm interesting. I want to see this irl.


----------



## Graw

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3519736
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or do these screws motifs look different (maybe two different golds) in this cartier advertisements? It's on their regular website. I saw it today. Lmk what you all think [emoji1]


I see what you mean.  I wonder if it is a picture effect.  



Jadewah said:


> I always wondered about this about the sizers. When I tried on the bracelet sizer it was huge. It turned easily. Then I tried on the 16 cuff and I was surprised it fit. It honestly looked like a baby cuff in the display.
> 
> Now that makes me think the 16 bracelet might not be so bad of a fit. Anyone know how far off the bracelet and sizer are? They don't let you put the actual bracelet on unless you're buying it then and there from what I was told.


 Perhaps every store or SA is different.  In NYC while browsing the SA insisted I try on the Diamond Paved love bracelet.  



pinky7129 said:


> I was able to try on all the actual bracelets and then got a brand new one when purchased


 I think most stores allow this.


----------



## XCCX

My Cartier love cuff [emoji7]


----------



## cartier_love

xactreality said:


> My Cartier love cuff [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3520375



Absolutely stunning! Looks great on you.


----------



## scarlet555

anyone wearing 2 different size love bracelet, on one arm?  Do they slide over each other much?  any pix would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Question regarding sizing. My wrist measures 16cm. I want a loose fit. I know that a size 18 is what Cartier would say, but is a size 19 too big? Has anyone sized up 3 cm's?


----------



## scarlet555

Imabeachgirl said:


> Question regarding sizing. My wrist measures 16cm. I want a loose fit. I know that a size 18 is what Cartier would say, but is a size 19 too big? Has anyone sized up 3 cm's?



This is eiseine's bracelet, she is size 18 RG and her wrist is 15 to 15.5 cm, recently looking at the size 18 lol and had to read the whole thread!!
I have a bit of a craze for loose jewelry, don't care if it will bang a lot.


----------



## johnssweetie

Sizing question-I'm finally getting my first love and wondering about sizes. I have a Tiffany vintage lock and key bangle that I wear everyday and it is 6.25 inches which is just under 16 cm. It falls about an inch below my hand on my arm. I hope that makes sense! Would you recommend a 16 or a 17. I plan to wear them together. Thanks!


----------



## exelero

Imabeachgirl said:


> Question regarding sizing. My wrist measures 16cm. I want a loose fit. I know that a size 18 is what Cartier would say, but is a size 19 too big? Has anyone sized up 3 cm's?



Hi, my wrist is around 17cm (I'm a size 19) and I tried at the store the size 20 given I like the bracelets too be loose but +3cm is a bit too much, didn't feel very comfortable or practical. My advice would be to try one at a store and check how you feel with it.


----------



## scarlet555

johnssweetie said:


> Sizing question-I'm finally getting my first love and wondering about sizes. I have a Tiffany vintage lock and key bangle that I wear everyday and it is 6.25 inches which is just under 16 cm. It falls about an inch below my hand on my arm. I hope that makes sense! Would you recommend a 16 or a 17. I plan to wear them together. Thanks!


what is your wrist size?


----------



## sjunky13

New thin loves are coming out soon! 
My sa's saw them and it seems they are coming sooner than expected! 

I know a lot do not like them in pics, but if you already have a fab stack, then they are cute to add on.


----------



## Miss CC

sjunky13 said:


> New thin loves are coming out soon!
> My sa's saw them and it seems they are coming sooner than expected!
> 
> I know a lot do not like them in pics, but if you already have a fab stack, then they are cute to add on.



Any idea when they'll be released and at what price?


----------



## sjunky13

Miss CC said:


> Any idea when they'll be released and at what price?


Hi, not yet. Sa's were just shown pics and informed. Originally it was next year and now they are saying maybe for the Holidays this year!


----------



## j3nm4k

sjunky13 said:


> Hi, not yet. Sa's were just shown pics and informed. Originally it was next year and now they are saying maybe for the Holidays this year!


Ooooo would love to see and know what the pricing is like!!! Aiming to get my first Cartier Love piece in January. Hoping it is indeed released for the holidays. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## johnssweetie

scarlet555 said:


> what is your wrist size?



It is 15.75 cm.


----------



## scarlet555

johnssweetie said:


> It is 15.75 cm.


Then probably not size 16, you might swell up too much in the summer:  at least size 17 for a tight fit and 18 for a loose fit.


----------



## RoseyL

I think I just found love 
You will not believe I spent the last hour going through the old thread (came via google search) & to the new thread skimmed through the whole thing! YES!! this is where I should be asking for information!
Ok trendy love jewelry r always in & i decided to buy a love ring & a love bracelet, it looks just so elegant I went through ebay (and as many have experienced false fake bracelets) and there were sooo many rings and bracelets// I am here to ask *how exactly should a real cartier be? what am i looking for? is there more than 1 engraving type inside? *(plain gold ring/bracelet)

Mainly looking for how the plain love rings code should look like


----------



## johnssweetie

scarlet555 said:


> Then probably not size 16, you might swell up too much in the summer:  at least size 17 for a tight fit and 18 for a loose fit.



Thank you scarlet555 [emoji4]


----------



## Minkas

RoseyL said:


> I think I just found love
> You will not believe I spent the last hour going through the old thread (came via google search) & to the new thread skimmed through the whole thing! YES!! this is where I should be asking for information!
> Ok trendy love jewelry r always in & i decided to buy a love ring & a love bracelet, it looks just so elegant I went through ebay (and as many have experienced false fake bracelets) and there were sooo many rings and bracelets// I am here to ask *how exactly should a real cartier be? what am i looking for? is there more than 1 engraving type inside? *(plain gold ring/bracelet)
> 
> Mainly looking for how the plain love rings code should look like



It is possible to buy authentic Cartier pieces off sites like ebay, but I would say the majority are fakes. 
There is a jewellery authentication thread here where you can post the link to the listing you are interested in but they usually won't tell you why it is fake/authentic. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-jewelry.910857/


----------



## RoseyL

I'm new so i don't know how to quote yet but thank you @*Minkas* 
I saw the thread & found some interesting information but I thought I'd ask here for the general engravings inside instead of keep posting links/pictures of what I find online in that thread.... Unfortunately there are many websites selling 50 pieces of different rings and bracelets, colors and shapes, & those sites i thought sell authentic but im am very uneasy about it, they may not cost as much but still cost a price
I'll try to find something im more sure of and post on that thread


----------



## sundaymorningrain

Fashion1 said:


> Hi all, does anyone have a size 15? I know it's a special order, but I want a tighter fit (I do a lot of yoga and if the bracelet is moving around too much it will drive me crazy). My wrist is 14.1 cm. Do you think a 15 would be ok? Tight but not digging into my skin? I am planning on going into a Cartier store next week to see if I can try one on, but not sure if they even have a 15...


Sorry - I have been away from the Cartier forum so didn't see this until now.

So I ordered the 15 in August - as you noted, its a special order that takes a few months because they have to get paris to put it together as they dont readily carry in stock.  I think as long as you walk into any freestanding cartier store, they can order it for you.  Just beware - one SA from Cartier at Saks claimed that they didnt do it because she wanted me to buy the 16 cuff on the spot...her colleague later told me quietly that they could indeed SO and not to buy something that I wasn't crazy about. 

My wrist is ~ 13.25cm depending how tightly I wind the measuring tape.)  15 for the bangle fit me perfectly - it can just barely move over the wrist bone but wouldn't rotate or move up and down my wrist by probably more than an inch  - I havent received mine yet so I can't take a photo to show you.  I can tell you that I hate loose and "jangly" bracelets as well though...even for VCA I took the max amount of links out that they allow so that there is nearly no "drape".  

The cuff fits differently - 16 was tighter than the 16 bangle but still quite loose and I couldn't even get the 15 cuff on.  I think the cuff has a subtly different shape than the bangle that sits funny on my wrist.

Assuming the 14 measurement on your wrist doesnt include any extra space, I think the 15 bangle might be uncomfortably small for you - I worried briefly after I walked out of the store that it might not fit me.  Your wrist will swell up slightly (when you work out, in hotter temperatures, pregnancy), so you will want at least a smidgen of room.

Best bet is to stop into a store and try the sizer.  Just keep in mind the sizer for the bangle isnt the same as how a cuff would fit - ask to try the bangle sizer for 15 and then an actual 16 cuff.


----------



## danadoo

ThisVNchick said:


> For those with the new screw system, do you guys put glue in the screw slots and then screw the screw in? I was at Cartier with DH the other day looking to add a YG with diamonds love and I had expressed my concern about the bracelet falling off. I told the SA that I wear my bracelet basically 24/7, 365 days a year. He suggested to go to home depot and get some sort of super glue and put glue in one of the screws. Anyone tried this...? Frankly, I am a little hesitant to put super glue on an $11k bracelet.



I use the BLUE loctite glue. It acts a a thread "filler".  I wear two love bracelets at times and the vibration from them constantly banging together loosens the screws and I'm too annoyed to check them every day and retighten. I spoke to my SA about this and she confirmed my issue as common when I wear two and suggested the loctite. 

Wearing one didn't make it loosen as often (before I got my 2nd one) 

I usually wear my love for a few weeks at a time since I like to change out my jewelry often.  They unscrew easily and have not required more glue when put them back on for 2-3 wears.

Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Imabeachgirl

johnssweetie said:


> Thank you scarlet555 [emoji4]


I am the same wrist size and I just purchased a 18 in the yg love. Fits perfectly


----------



## Imabeachgirl

RoseyL said:


> I think I just found love
> You will not believe I spent the last hour going through the old thread (came via google search) & to the new thread skimmed through the whole thing! YES!! this is where I should be asking for information!
> Ok trendy love jewelry r always in & i decided to buy a love ring & a love bracelet, it looks just so elegant I went through ebay (and as many have experienced false fake bracelets) and there were sooo many rings and bracelets// I am here to ask *how exactly should a real cartier be? what am i looking for? is there more than 1 engraving type inside? *(plain gold ring/bracelet)
> 
> Mainly looking for how the plain love rings code should look like


Look at the sellers feedback. Make sure they have positive feedback as a SELLER, selling high end goods. That's my best advice. If its too good to be true it usually is. Also, do a search of the serial number in google. You would be surprised how many fakes you can find that way.


----------



## ThisVNchick

danadoo said:


> I use the BLUE loctite glue. It acts a a thread "filler".  I wear two love bracelets at times and the vibration from them constantly banging together loosens the screws and I'm too annoyed to check them every day and retighten. I spoke to my SA about this and she confirmed my issue as common when I wear two and suggested the loctite.
> 
> Wearing one didn't make it loosen as often (before I got my 2nd one)
> 
> I usually wear my love for a few weeks at a time since I like to change out my jewelry often.  They unscrew easily and have not required more glue when put them back on for 2-3 wears.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you  I just read on a different thread that someone recommended the 'purple' loctite since it has less adhesive than the other colors. I haven't done a thorough research yet, but will be doing shortly.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Bother Free said:


> I have three 4 diamonds Love bracelets with the new screw system and I do not use any glue. I wear them 24/7, but I do make it a habit to check the screws regularly. I've read that people do use a special kind of glue to prevent the screws becoming loose. Hope the others can chime in on that





Tonimichelle said:


> I don't have the full bangle (but this is one of the reasons I bought the cuff), but I think it is loctite that you need, I believe it comes in different strengths, I'm not sure which one is recommended but a quick search will bring it up I'm sure. I definitely wouldn't use superglue!





theITbag said:


> Just get it insured. I wouldn't put any type of glue on it.





Cogmarks said:


> The SA must have meant Loctite, not glue. Glue will ruin your bracelet. Loctite works well and will not damage your bracelet.



Thank you everyone for your feedback! I just picked up my 16 YG with diamonds on Monday. I've been checking the screws everyday and nothing seems to be moving BUT for that extra layer of protection, DH will be picking up the loctite for me this weekend. This is my second love so it's stacked with my regular WG, so I am sure with the constant banging, something is going to get undone. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## susanq

RoseyL said:


> I'm new so i don't know how to quote yet but thank you @*Minkas*
> I saw the thread & found some interesting information but I thought I'd ask here for the general engravings inside instead of keep posting links/pictures of what I find online in that thread.... Unfortunately there are many websites selling 50 pieces of different rings and bracelets, colors and shapes, & those sites i thought sell authentic but im am very uneasy about it, they may not cost as much but still cost a price
> I'll try to find something im more sure of and post on that thread


 honestly if you're that worried buy from a site that is guaranteed authentic such as fashionphile etc or save up a little more and buy from the store. At least for me it wasn't just about the bracelet/ring, but the meaning and the experience were part of it. IMO it would take away from that if I was always wondering if it were real or not.


----------



## uhpharm01

susanq said:


> honestly if you're that worried buy from a site that is guaranteed authentic such as fashionphile etc or save up a little more and buy from the store. At least for me it wasn't just about the bracelet/ring, but the meaning and the experience were part of it. IMO it would take away from that if I was always wondering if it were real or not.


Good post


----------



## Graw

susanq said:


> honestly if you're that worried buy from a site that is guaranteed authentic such as fashionphile etc or save up a little more and buy from the store. At least for me it wasn't just about the bracelet/ring, but the meaning and the experience were part of it. IMO it would take away from that if I was always wondering if it were real or not.



Especially with the super fakes.  Its better to buy it from the source.


----------



## cloee

Finally got my RG 4 diamond LOVE. Was contemplating between the plain and this one. 



Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Bother Free

My Cartier SA just texted me and confirmed that her store will receive the new thin Love bracelets and rings in December.

For bracelet:
YG and PG: $4,050 USD
WG: $4,350 USD
Paved YG and PG: $24,900 USD
Paved WG: $26,700 USD

For thin paved Love ring:
YG and PG: $4,500 USD
WG: $4,800 USD


----------



## uhpharm01

Bother Free said:


> My Cartier SA just texted me and confirmed that her store will receive the new thin Love bracelets and rings in December.
> 
> For bracelet:
> YG and PG: $4,050 USD
> WG: $4,350 USD
> Paved YG and PG: $24,900 USD
> Paved WG: $26,700 USD
> 
> For thin paved Love ring:
> YG and YG: $4,500 USD
> WG: $4,800 USD


Thanks for posting


----------



## Bother Free

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for posting


NP


----------



## pinky7129

Bother Free said:


> My Cartier SA just texted me and confirmed that her store will receive the new thin Love bracelets and rings in December.
> 
> For bracelet:
> YG and PG: $4,050 USD
> WG: $4,350 USD
> Paved YG and PG: $24,900 USD
> Paved WG: $26,700 USD
> 
> For thin paved Love ring:
> YG and PG: $4,500 USD
> WG: $4,800 USD



Can you share photos yet?[emoji56]


----------



## Miss CC

cloee said:


> Finally got my RG 4 diamond LOVE. Was contemplating between the plain and this one.
> View attachment 3526194
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful and so shiny!  Congrats!!


----------



## Bother Free

pinky7129 said:


> Can you share photos yet?[emoji56]


My SA told me she will send me better pictures once she has them in her store. 
These are the bracelets. No pictures of the rings yet.


----------



## uhpharm01

Bother Free said:


> My Cartier SA just texted me and confirmed that her store will receive the new thin Love bracelets and rings in December.
> 
> For bracelet:
> YG and PG: $4,050 USD
> WG: $4,350 USD
> Paved YG and PG: $24,900 USD
> Paved WG: $26,700 USD
> 
> For thin paved Love ring:
> YG and PG: $4,500 USD
> WG: $4,800 USD


But the classic love bracelet isn't going away right ? Thanks


----------



## Gigi2012

I had decided to get a YG 4 diamond to stack with my YG 4 diamond...Now I don't know but I am thinking about maybe getting 2 of the thinner YG to stack on either side of my YG 4 diamond....???? I wish they would make 4 or 10 diamond thinner bracelets.


----------



## Bother Free

uhpharm01 said:


> But the classic love bracelet isn't going away right ? Thanks


I don't think the classic Love will go away


----------



## Zucnarf

Bother Free said:


> My Cartier SA just texted me and confirmed that her store will receive the new thin Love bracelets and rings in December.
> 
> For bracelet:
> YG and PG: $4,050 USD
> WG: $4,350 USD
> Paved YG and PG: $24,900 USD
> Paved WG: $26,700 USD
> 
> For thin paved Love ring:
> YG and PG: $4,500 USD
> WG: $4,800 USD



What is the price in USD for yg classic?
I live in Europe so try to figure out what is the price difference fir classic and thin


----------



## Gigi2012

Zucnarf said:


> What is the price in USD for yg classic?
> I live in Europe so try to figure out what is the price difference fir classic and thin


$6300


----------



## uhpharm01

Bother Free said:


> I don't think the classic Love will go away


Thank God for that.


----------



## Zucnarf

Gigi2012 said:


> $6300



Thank you!

I think that thin version looks very feminine.
Maybe irl will look Weird..


----------



## uhpharm01

I would buy the love cuff over the new thinner love bracelet based on the pricing information that was posted here


----------



## JacWang

Bother Free said:


> My SA told me she will send me better pictures once she has them in her store.
> These are the bracelets. No pictures of the rings yet.
> 
> View attachment 3526283



I am in love, now I am wondering how would they look next to regular ones haha


----------



## Lux.

Looks like the new thin ones are made with the intention of being stacked.

Someone mentioned it earlier in the thread and I agree - I think one of the thin ones alone would look strange to me.


----------



## Lux.

thewildraven said:


> I know it's all subjective but they look almost fake ... not a fan I'm afraid


Also agree with this.  they remind me of some of the fakes you see on Instagram.


----------



## sjunky13

The classic loves will never ever go away. No fear! Wait to see the new loves in person, I think they will look nicer than the pics, also the thin love bands are perfect! 
I wouldn't personally do a thin love over a classic, but I will add it to a stack for sure!


----------



## uhpharm01

Lux. said:


> Looks like the new thin ones are made with the intention of being stacked.
> 
> Someone mentioned it earlier in the thread and I agree - I think one of the thin ones alone would look strange to me.


I agree


----------



## cartier_love

cloee said:


> Finally got my RG 4 diamond LOVE. Was contemplating between the plain and this one.
> View attachment 3526194
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


It looks great on you. I love the diamonds, you made the right choice!


----------



## Gigi2012

sjunky13 said:


> The classic loves will never ever go away. No fear! Wait to see the new loves in person, I think they will look nicer than the pics, also the thin love bands are perfect!
> I wouldn't personally do a thin love over a classic, but I will add it to a stack for sure!
> [/QUOT
> I am waiting to see the thin ones ... I don't know if I will get 2 of the YG thin bracelets or 1 YG regular size with 4 diamonds to
> stack with my YG 4 diamond... Any suggestions? I know that it's going to be hard to decide until I see the new ones on my wrist...


----------



## Gigi2012

I am waiting to see the thin ones ... I don't know if I will get 2 of the YG thin bracelets or 1 YG regular size with 4 diamonds to
stack with my YG 4 diamond... Any suggestions? I know that it's going to be hard to decide until I see the new ones on my wrist...


----------



## sjunky13

Gigi2012 said:


> I am waiting to see the thin ones ... I don't know if I will get 2 of the YG thin bracelets or 1 YG regular size with 4 diamonds to
> stack with my YG 4 diamond... Any suggestions? I know that it's going to be hard to decide until I see the new ones on my wrist...


Hmm, do you wear your love alone now? I wear my love and JUC and wanted another full love before I got a thin love. But if I fall in love with the thin, I may get that. I would always go for a full love over the thin for myself as I like a bolder look. Some people like more delicate. But the 2 loves will be like one full love! Haha. so many choices. I think it will be fun to go to the boutique and play a bit! 
Also you want diamonds and I say yes to diamonds over plain any day!


----------



## airina666

Anyone has experience going through Sydney Airport security while wearing their love bracelet? I don't want to check it in. If I took the screwdriver with me will they say it's a dangerous item because it's sharp?


----------



## lasttotheparty

airina666 said:


> Anyone has experience going through Sydney Airport security while wearing their love bracelet? I don't want to check it in. If I took the screwdriver with me will they say it's a dangerous item because it's sharp?



I don't carry the screwdriver. They just do the full body scan or use the wand. I've travelled in Europe and North America and almost always get pulled over in N America. Lol.


----------



## lasttotheparty

lasttotheparty said:


> I don't carry the screwdriver. They just do the full body scan or use the wand. I've travelled in Europe and North America and almost always get pulled over in N America. Lol.



Oh, and if they as me to take it off I say I can't. And they just do the scan.


----------



## cloee

cartier_love said:


> It looks great on you. I love the diamonds, you made the right choice!


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## cloee

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful and so shiny!  Congrats!!


thank you


----------



## jssl1688

Just traveled through Houston and no problem through security


----------



## Mininana

A good tip an airport office gave me was to put one hand up and one hand down. That way my Rolex plus two loves wouldn't set off the machine because they are not all on the same area


----------



## Gigi2012

sjunky13 said:


> Hmm, do you wear your love alone now? I wear my love and JUC and wanted another full love before I got a thin love. But if I fall in love with the thin, I may get that. I would always go for a full love over the thin for myself as I like a bolder look. Some people like more delicate. But the 2 loves will be like one full love! Haha. so many choices. I think it will be fun to go to the boutique and play a bit!
> Also you want diamonds and I say yes to diamonds over plain any day!


I wear my love alone now...Just until Christmas!!!


----------



## pupee

a good read on the new love bracelet 

http://bagaholicboy.com/2016/11/cartier-its-time-for-a-new-love/


----------



## cartier_love

I have talked to several SA about getting a plain WG bracelet rhodium plated. Some say that it can be done others say no it can't be done. I don't like the patina on WG, it looks too much like stainless steel to me. I emailed Cartier and they said it is an option! The price is $200 and the turnaround time is approx. 2 weeks.


----------



## Zucnarf

pupee said:


> a good read on the new love bracelet
> 
> http://bagaholicboy.com/2016/11/cartier-its-time-for-a-new-love/



Interesting part about the clasp!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Mininana said:


> A good tip an airport office gave me was to put one hand up and one hand down. That way my Rolex plus two loves wouldn't set off the machine because they are not all on the same area


Weirdly this seems to work! I came back from Paris on the Eurostar and they didn't have any trays available (oddly) so I left my Rolex, love cuff and belt on. I pushed up my sleeves and explained I may beep and they said I'd just be patted down if I did. Well I had one arm up, one down and I didn't set it off!


----------



## Caz71

Bother Free said:


> My SA told me she will send me better pictures once she has them in her store.
> These are the bracelets. No pictures of the rings yet.
> 
> View attachment 3526283



oh luv to stack one with my cuff. will be more affordable


----------



## j3nm4k

cartier_love said:


> I have talked to several SA about getting a plain WG bracelet rhodium plated. Some say that it can be done others say no it can't be done. I don't like the patina on WG, it looks too much like stainless steel to me. I emailed Cartier and they said it is an option! The price is $200 and the turnaround time is approx. 2 weeks.


good info -- thanks for sharing! I need to look at more pics to see if i do or don't like the patina on the WG before I consider rhodium plating (but it's not out of the question!)


----------



## thewildraven

cartier_love said:


> I have talked to several SA about getting a plain WG bracelet rhodium plated. Some say that it can be done others say no it can't be done. I don't like the patina on WG, it looks too much like stainless steel to me. I emailed Cartier and they said it is an option! The price is $200 and the turnaround time is approx. 2 weeks.





j3nm4k said:


> good info -- thanks for sharing! I need to look at more pics to see if i do or don't like the patina on the WG before I consider rhodium plating (but it's not out of the question!)



Here's an interesting article also bear in mind you will need to have it replated often if the bracelet is worn 24-7 & its possible that each time is plated it may be polished with a loss of gold beforehand as I doubt they will plate onto deep scratches, they also have to polish the previous rhodium off also taking some of the gold to get an even look.
http://jodiegearing.com/white-gold-should-not-be-rhodium-plated/
Plus when you think about it all you are looking at and enjoying is a $200 plating and its covering up a $6000 bracelet


----------



## annanas

Tonimichelle said:


> Weirdly this seems to work! I came back from Paris on the Eurostar and they didn't have any trays available (oddly) so I left my Rolex, love cuff and belt on. I pushed up my sleeves and explained I may beep and they said I'd just be patted down if I did. Well I had one arm up, one down and I didn't set it off!



IME the Eurostar scanner is not as sensitive as most airport scanners.  It seems totally random if I beep or not even at the same airport and the same scanner with my shoes off wearing a non-wired bra [emoji848] some places I always beep no matter what I do and the only thing raising the arms does in those places is show that the metal is indeed on my wrists!  Sticking the wrist out in front works sometimes but not always [emoji58]


----------



## Tonimichelle

annanas said:


> IME the Eurostar scanner is not as sensitive as most airport scanners.  It seems totally random if I beep or not even at the same airport and the same scanner with my shoes off wearing a non-wired bra [emoji848] some places I always beep no matter what I do and the only thing raising the arms does in those places is show that the metal is indeed on my wrists!  Sticking the wrist out in front works sometimes but not always [emoji58]


It does seem quite random. My husband always always sets it off. Last time it was his pack of chewing gum!


----------



## cartier_love

thewildraven said:


> Here's an interesting article also bear in mind you will need to have it replated often if the bracelet is worn 24-7 & its possible that each time is plated it may be polished with a loss of gold beforehand as I doubt they will plate onto deep scratches, they also have to polish the previous rhodium off also taking some of the gold to get an even look.
> http://jodiegearing.com/white-gold-should-not-be-rhodium-plated/
> Plus when you think about it all you are looking at and enjoying is a $200 plating and its covering up a $6000 bracelet


The WG with diamonds comes with rhodium plating, there isn't an option of not having it plated.


thewildraven said:


> Here's an interesting article also bear in mind you will need to have it replated often if the bracelet is worn 24-7 & its possible that each time is plated it may be polished with a loss of gold beforehand as I doubt they will plate onto deep scratches, they also have to polish the previous rhodium off also taking some of the gold to get an even look.
> http://jodiegearing.com/white-gold-should-not-be-rhodium-plated/
> Plus when you think about it all you are looking at and enjoying is a $200 plating and its covering up a $6000 bracelet


That's a different way of looking at it. The WG with diamonds come with rhodium plating, there is no option not to have it plated. I haven't heard of anyone complaining they have to have their bracelet replated often.. I guess you aren't a fan of the rhodium plating. I have seen some WG loves that are old. I don't like the look at all. It's a personal preference.


----------



## **Chanel**

Bother Free said:


> My Cartier SA just texted me and confirmed that her store will receive the new thin Love bracelets and rings in December.
> 
> For bracelet:
> YG and PG: $4,050 USD
> WG: $4,350 USD
> Paved YG and PG: $24,900 USD
> Paved WG: $26,700 USD
> 
> For thin paved Love ring:
> YG and PG: $4,500 USD
> WG: $4,800 USD



Thank you for sharing !

While I think the thin pave Love could look nice with my classic Love, there's no way I will spend almost 25K for it. 
For that amount of money, I would much rather go for the Van Cleef & Arpels diamond clover Perlee bracelet.
Too bad, because I could definitely see myself wearing the thin pave Love, but not for that price.


----------



## Miss CC

I can't wait to see this thinner love in person!!


----------



## Bother Free

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you for sharing !
> 
> While I think the thin pave Love could look nice with my classic Love, there's no way I will spend almost 25K for it.
> For that amount of money, I would much rather go for the Van Cleef & Arpels diamond clover Perlee bracelet.
> Too bad, because I could definitely see myself wearing the thin pave Love, but not for that price.


NP! 
VCA diamond clover Perlee bracelet is a great choice. 
I think I need to see the thin Love bracelets and rings in person to determine how I truly feel about them


----------



## **Chanel**

Bother Free said:


> NP!
> *VCA diamond clover Perlee bracelet is a great choice. *
> I think I need to see the thin Love bracelets and rings in person to determine how I truly feel about them



But it is only a dream for now .

I agree that sometimes we have to see something IRL to appreciate it.
Happened to me with Cartier's JUC bracelet. And first sight, I couldn't understand the hype as it was just a nail to me, but then after a while, it started to grow on me. Especially after seeing them IRL.
Still don't have one, but I definitely like it much more now.

Can't wait to hear what you think about the thin Love bracelets and rings once you see them. 
I only like the pave bracelet so far, but I don't like the price so will only admire from here .


----------



## thewildraven

cartier_love said:


> The WG with diamonds comes with rhodium plating, there isn't an option of not having it plated.
> 
> That's a different way of looking at it. The WG with diamonds come with rhodium plating, there is no option not to have it plated. I haven't heard of anyone complaining they have to have their bracelet replated often.. I guess you aren't a fan of the rhodium plating. I have seen some WG loves that are old. I don't like the look at all. It's a personal preference.


Oh definitely down to personal taste, I used to have a lot of rhodium plated white gold but after a bad plating on one of my necklaces , the colour ended up looking a glossy steel colour and even though another jeweller tried to rectify it it never looked the same as when I first got it.  I think I really decided I wasn't a fan when a friend got a sterling silver ring rhodium plated (don't ask me why lol) and it looked the same as a 18ct white gold rhodium plated ring. 
Not sure why Cartier have different finishes though perhaps the composition of the WG non rp & the WG rp is different but I can't see Cartier doing that.
Anyway just my thoughts... happy deciding  xxxx


----------



## Bother Free

**Chanel** said:


> But it is only a dream for now .
> 
> I agree that sometimes we have to see something IRL to appreciate it.
> Happened to me with Cartier's JUC bracelet. And first sight, I couldn't understand the hype as it was just a nail to me, but then after a while, it started to grow on me. Especially after seeing them IRL.
> Still don't have one, but I definitely like it much more now.
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you think about the thin Love bracelets and rings once you see them.
> I only like the pave bracelet so far, but I don't like the price so will only admire from here .


So true about the JUC! It really grew on me and I had to see it in person to appreciate its uniqueness. I love my YG diamond JUC 
Would you consider getting the JUC?

I don't like the price of the thin paved Love either


----------



## **Chanel**

Bother Free said:


> So true about the JUC! It really grew on me and I had to see it in person to appreciate its uniqueness. I love my YG diamond JUC
> Would you consider getting the JUC?
> 
> I don't like the price of the thin paved Love either



Your YG diamond JUC must be amazing, I am not surprised you are in love with it . 

Yes, I have been thinking about a diamond JUC more than once, but still undecided as I like some other bracelets as well. So I am still thinking so that I will make the right decision at the end.
But let me say that if Santa would be very generous and would gift me a JUC, I would be over the moon for sure. Not that this scenario is going to happen, but a girl can dream .

I got excited when I saw the thin paved Love, until I saw the price. IMHO diamond JUC gives more bang for the buck .


----------



## thewildraven

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you for sharing !
> 
> While I think the thin pave Love could look nice with my classic Love, there's no way I will spend almost 25K for it.
> For that amount of money, I would much rather go for the Van Cleef & Arpels diamond clover Perlee bracelet.
> Too bad, because I could definitely see myself wearing the thin pave Love, but not for that price.


Agree totally, they have replaced the actual individual  diamonds with pave and left the screws the same as the plain loves but are charging far more than pave (imo) is actually worth... I really don't like them


----------



## johnssweetie

I finally got it! A pink gold love [emoji173]️ I'm in love [emoji7]


----------



## thewildraven

johnssweetie said:


> I finally got it! A pink gold love [emoji173]️ I'm in love [emoji7]


Congratulations it's a lovely thing   wear it in good health xxxx


----------



## cartier_love

I finally got it! A pink gold love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





️ I'm in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats!


----------



## jpezmom

johnssweetie said:


> I finally got it! A pink gold love [emoji173]️ I'm in love [emoji7]


Yay!!  Please share a photo!!


----------



## jpezmom

Hi everyone!!  I have some news and photos from my SA on the new love: 
Plain love: $4,050 (looks to only come in yellow and pink gold)
Pave love:  $24,900 (whoa!)
Pre-launch is 11/25 in NYC and Beverly Hills.  I would have to place a deposit to have it sent to the SF store if I want to see it before it is available in the boutique.  I think I still like the classic love bracelet, though, since I don't have one yet.  I'll post photos of the new love if I am able to try it on.
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Miss CC

jpezmom said:


> Hi everyone!!  I have some news and photos from my SA on the new love:
> Plain love: $4,050 (looks to only come in yellow and pink gold)
> Pave love:  $24,900 (whoa!)
> Pre-launch is 11/25 in NYC and Beverly Hills.  I would have to place a deposit to have it sent to the SF store if I want to see it before it is available in the boutique.  I think I still like the classic love bracelet, though, since I don't have one yet.  I'll post photos of the new love if I am able to try it on.
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!



 Thank you for sharing. I find it so strange that the same SA I asked a month or two ago about the thinner love basically said the same thing he said last time. He has no idea when the thin loves will be coming out.  This is a high volume store in CA too.


----------



## mrs.posh

jpezmom said:


> Hi everyone!!  I have some news and photos from my SA on the new love:
> Plain love: $4,050 (looks to only come in yellow and pink gold)
> Pave love:  $24,900 (whoa!)
> Pre-launch is 11/25 in NYC and Beverly Hills.  I would have to place a deposit to have it sent to the SF store if I want to see it before it is available in the boutique.  I think I still like the classic love bracelet, though, since I don't have one yet.  I'll post photos of the new love if I am able to try it on.
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


Thank for this!

Do you know if it will come with 10 Diamonds as well?


----------



## auberielle

jpezmom said:


> Hi everyone!!  I have some news and photos from my SA on the new love:
> Plain love: $4,050 (looks to only come in yellow and pink gold)
> Pave love:  $24,900 (whoa!)
> Pre-launch is 11/25 in NYC and Beverly Hills.  I would have to place a deposit to have it sent to the SF store if I want to see it before it is available in the boutique.  I think I still like the classic love bracelet, though, since I don't have one yet.  I'll post photos of the new love if I am able to try it on.
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!



Thank you for this!
The Pave love looks great but the simple one looks off to me for some reason maybe it will be different when I see it in person!


----------



## exelero

auberielle said:


> Thank you for this!
> The Pave love looks great but the simple one looks off to me for some reason maybe it will be different when I see it in person!



+1. the plain new "mini" love just doesn't look as good as the original, something is off.


----------



## jpezmom

mrs.posh said:


> Thank for this!
> 
> Do you know if it will come with 10 Diamonds as well?


I don't think so based on the photos.  Maybe they are testing the demand before making one with 10 diamonds. The new love looks like it's good for stacking rather than on its own?


----------



## jpezmom

auberielle said:


> Thank you for this!
> The Pave love looks great but the simple one looks off to me for some reason maybe it will be different when I see it in person!


Agreed - my first reaction was that it was too thin but I may change my mind when I see it in person.  Do post photos if you are able to check it out!


----------



## Manon07

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jpezmom

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3530715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


So pretty!  They look great with your love.  Did you like the new hinge mechanism?  Did you buy the new love?


----------



## Zucnarf

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3530715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



 I like thin!! It looks so dainty!


----------



## spins

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3530715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Does it only come in YG and RG?


----------



## Manon07

jpezmom said:


> So pretty!  They look great with your love.  Did you like the new hinge mechanism?  Did you buy the new love?



i do like the new hinge system. all you have to do it turn it one one time (kind halfway) and pull out. There is a click sound when locking and unlicking and the screw is to secure it in place.


----------



## Josieshear

xactreality said:


> It's been a while since I participated in the jewelry forums and I thought I'd like to come back with this photo that I shared at the Chanel subforum.. hope you don't mind [emoji257]
> 
> My 5 years old Cartier love cuff in yellow gold [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3506816
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506817



I've recently been turned on to the cuff over the full bangle, but I'm worried about the security of it. What do you think?


----------



## XCCX

Josieshear said:


> I've recently been turned on to the cuff over the full bangle, but I'm worried about the security of it. What do you think?



The cuff should fit snugly (as recommended by Cartier) and if it does you won't have any issues.. ofcourse this gives a different look than the bracelet.. I totally love mine!


----------



## Josieshear

xactreality said:


> The cuff should fit snugly (as recommended by Cartier) and if it does you won't have any issues.. ofcourse this gives a different look than the bracelet.. I totally love mine!



Oh I think I'd like that better because my SA said the size bangle I liked was a size small for me because the screws will rub. But I don't like when they hang down your hand.  Thank you doll! X



Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3530715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


 
This has got me like [emoji7][emoji7] now I'm so torn! I hope they have them in Bond Street!


----------



## jpezmom

spins said:


> Does it only come in YG and RG?


I don't believe so.


----------



## Zucnarf

Manon07 said:


> i do like the new hinge system. all you have to do it turn it one one time (kind halfway) and pull out. There is a click sound when locking and unlicking and the screw is to secure it in place.



Do you find it more secured?


----------



## Josieshear

Manon07 said:


> i do like the new hinge system. all you have to do it turn it one one time (kind halfway) and pull out. There is a click sound when locking and unlicking and the screw is to secure it in place.



Is there only a screw on one side? I'm not sure if I like that as much if that's the case [emoji53]
However I suppose it's easier to take on and off


----------



## Syo

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3530715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


 Lovely Bracelet. Just wondering if the thin bangle has the same oval shape as the regular bangles or if the shape is round?


----------



## Manon07

Syo said:


> Lovely Bracelet. Just wondering if the thin bangle has the same oval shape as the regular bangles or if the shape is round?



its the same oval shape as regular love


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does the new thin one cone with a screwdriver?


----------



## jpezmom

spins said:


> Does it only come in YG and RG?


Oops sorry.  Meant to say that I believe so - looks to only be yg and rg.


----------



## Manon07

lanasyogamama said:


> Does the new thin one cone with a screwdriver?



yes comes with a screwdriver


----------



## Grande Latte

$24,900 for the pave LOVE? That's really a lot of money. Cartier is getting more and more out of my reach.


----------



## Josieshear

Went to Bond Street today, they are launching the new love in Harrods exclusively on Monday it's priced at £3050. 
The SA I spoke to is going to order it in to Bond Street for me on Monday. SOO EXCITED [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Gigi2012

My decision has been made as far as which Love will be my second one....Went to the Cartier in Dallas and my husband bought the PG 4 diamond bangle to wear with my YG 4 diamond bangle that he bought me for Christmas last year!! Can't wait until Christmas now!!!!


----------



## jpezmom

Josieshear said:


> Went to Bond Street today, they are launching the new love in Harrods exclusively on Monday it's priced at £3050.
> The SA I spoke to is going to order it in to Bond Street for me on Monday. SOO EXCITED [emoji16][emoji16]


Definitely post photos - can't wait to see it on you - I'm sure it will be beautiful!


----------



## jpezmom

Gigi2012 said:


> My decision has been made as far as which Love will be my second one....Went to the Cartier in Dallas and my husband bought the PG 4 diamond bangle to wear with my YG 4 diamond bangle that he bought me for Christmas last year!! Can't wait until Christmas now!!!!


Congrats!  Please do a reveal - would love to see this amazing pair of love bracelets. Your hubby is so sweet!


----------



## johnssweetie

jpezmom said:


> Yay!!  Please share a photo!!



Here it is!! This will probably be my only love but I'm very happy with only having one. I got it in memory of my Mama who recently passed away. It is with a Tiffany Lock bracelet that my hubby got me a few years ago. The Tiffany has an actual working lock and key.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

I'm getting ready to order a YG love bracelet (from the e-boutique), but my husband will flip out when he sees it because he thinks it's a colossal waste of money (what does he know?), so asking him to help me put it on is out of the question.  How hard will be it for me to attempt to put it on myself?  Would you guys strongly advise me not to attempt this?


----------



## lasttotheparty

Gigi2012 said:


> My decision has been made as far as which Love will be my second one....Went to the Cartier in Dallas and my husband bought the PG 4 diamond bangle to wear with my YG 4 diamond bangle that he bought me for Christmas last year!! Can't wait until Christmas now!!!!



Congratulations! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## MsPele

BaltimoreJenny said:


> I'm getting ready to order a YG love bracelet (from the e-boutique), but my husband will flip out when he sees it because he thinks it's a colossal waste of money (what does he know?), so asking him to help me put it on is out of the question.  How hard will be it for me to attempt to put it on myself?  Would you guys strongly advise me not to attempt this?



It's easy. My husband put it on for me in Cartier after it was purchased and a few days later, I took it off and put it back on myself because I was going to do some heavy housework while my husband was at work...first attempt and it turned out super easy!  So no worries.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

MsPele said:


> It's easy. My husband put it on for me in Cartier after it was purchased and a few days later, I took it off and put it back on myself because I was going to do some heavy housework while my husband was at work...first attempt and it turned out super easy!  So no worries.



Thank you very much for this reply.  Do you wear it on your dominant wrist, so you screwed it on with your non-dominant hand?  I'm right-handed and will be wearing it on my right wrist since I don't want it banging against my watch, so I'd have to screw it on with my left hand.  How do you get to the screw on the far side?  Any details/how-to info would be appreciated. Can you tell I'm nervous?!?!


----------



## Morrison7552

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Thank you very much for this reply.  Do you wear it on your dominant wrist, so you screwed it on with your non-dominant hand?  I'm right-handed and will be wearing it on my right wrist since I don't want it banging against my watch, so I'd have to screw it on with my left hand.  How do you get to the screw on the far side?  Any details/how-to info would be appreciated. Can you tell I'm nervous?!?!



I'm so excited that you're finally getting it!! I actually wouldn't take it off and would just use a sweatband; I've been really protective of my bracelet and it's in great condition. I've only removed it once and haven't had any instances where it has actually necessary. You can enjoy it everyday whilst still taking great care of it. (:


----------



## MsPele

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Thank you very much for this reply.  Do you wear it on your dominant wrist, so you screwed it on with your non-dominant hand?  I'm right-handed and will be wearing it on my right wrist since I don't want it banging against my watch, so I'd have to screw it on with my left hand.  How do you get to the screw on the far side?  Any details/how-to info would be appreciated. Can you tell I'm nervous?!?!



I am a righty and I wear it in my right wrist. I balance it on my leg while I am screwing it on.

My SA suggested putting double sided tape on the screwdriver that way it will prevent the screwdriver from scratching the bracelet and it will also provide a better grip. They had the double sided tape on all the screwdrivers at the boutique and I thought it was odd but now I know why. 

Good luck!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

MsPele said:


> I am a righty and I wear it in my right wrist. I balance it on my leg while I am screwing it on.
> 
> My SA suggested putting double sided tape on the screwdriver that way it will prevent the screwdriver from scratching the bracelet and it will also provide a better grip. They had the double sided tape on all the screwdrivers at the boutique and I thought it was odd but now I know why.
> 
> Good luck!


This is a great idea and something I had considered doing but thought I was being over the top crazy! I was going to use painter's tape since it's easy to remove, but double-sided makes sense because of the extra grip.  Thank you!



Morrison7552 said:


> I'm so excited that you're finally getting it!! I actually wouldn't take it off and would just use a sweatband; I've been really protective of my bracelet and it's in great condition. I've only removed it once and haven't had any instances where it has actually necessary. You can enjoy it everyday whilst still taking great care of it. (:



Hi Morrison! I don't plan on taking if off at all….it's the getting it on once I receive it from the e-boutique.  After my boutique experience last spring, I will only use the e-boutique.  However, that leaves me with nobody to put it on me since I'm going to hope my husband doesn't notice it.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

New addition to my stack


----------



## Luccibag

My Cartier yellow gold watch and bracelet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## johnssweetie

Josieshear said:


> Went to Bond Street today, they are launching the new love in Harrods exclusively on Monday it's priced at £3050.
> The SA I spoke to is going to order it in to Bond Street for me on Monday. SOO EXCITED [emoji16][emoji16]



Be sure to post pictures! Happy for you.


----------



## Dilostyle

BaltimoreJenny said:


> This is a great idea and something I had considered doing but thought I was being over the top crazy! I was going to use painter's tape since it's easy to remove, but double-sided makes sense because of the extra grip.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Morrison! I don't plan on taking if off at all….it's the getting it on once I receive it from the e-boutique.  After my boutique experience last spring, I will only use the e-boutique.  However, that leaves me with nobody to put it on me since I'm going to hope my husband doesn't notice it.  I'll keep you posted!


I thought that taking it on and off would be a issue, I have two, both put on myself.  I remove one often and have one on full time. i use a sweat band also and keeps it out of the way and less chance of scratches. I hold the bracelet between my knees and swap side to side to keep it even. I find that wearing both is quite heavy and clang, so I wear both when I'm in a statement mood


----------



## miriel

My 3 loves - all cuffs in white, yellow and rose gold.  It seems they are all the bracelets I wear these days.


----------



## Mininana

BaltimoreJenny said:


> I'm getting ready to order a YG love bracelet (from the e-boutique), but my husband will flip out when he sees it because he thinks it's a colossal waste of money (what does he know?), so asking him to help me put it on is out of the question.  How hard will be it for me to attempt to put it on myself?  Would you guys strongly advise me not to attempt this?



Hold the bracelet with both your knees and screw. I put on my dominant hand and used my non dominant to screw


----------



## exelero

miriel said:


> My 3 loves - all cuffs in white, yellow and rose gold.  It seems they are all the bracelets I wear these days.



That's exactly what I was planning on doing, except with a yg full bangle and the pg and wg cuffs - looks so good on you!!


----------



## MCC08

Looking for help with love bracelet sizing.  My wrist measures at exactly 15 cm.  Will a 16 be too tight?  Or should I go with a 17?


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Dilostyle said:


> I thought that taking it on and off would be a issue, I have two, both put on myself.  I remove one often and have one on full time. i use a sweat band also and keeps it out of the way and less chance of scratches. I hold the bracelet between my knees and swap side to side to keep it even. I find that wearing both is quite heavy and clang, so I wear both when I'm in a statement mood





Mininana said:


> Hold the bracelet with both your knees and screw. I put on my dominant hand and used my non dominant to screw



Thank you so much, Ladies!  Sounds like you both have the same method.  I really appreciate everyone's feedback on this topic.  One more question:
I guess you put the bracelet pieces together first, then secure it between your knees before you screw it on (back and forth between sides).  I'm most nervous about getting the two pieces together.  How do you do that?  My apologies for all of the questions!  

Dilostyle - since you remove once more often, have you found the screws have become stripped or looser in any way?  My ultimate goal is to add a second YG (maybe 4 D) at some point once I get over the paranoia of wearing this piece 24/7.


----------



## johnssweetie

MCC08 said:


> Looking for help with love bracelet sizing.  My wrist measures at exactly 15 cm.  Will a 16 be too tight?  Or should I go with a 17?



I just got a 17 and my wrist is 15.75. It is not too tight or loose. About a quarter of an inch of room.


----------



## lasttotheparty

MCC08 said:


> Looking for help with love bracelet sizing.  My wrist measures at exactly 15 cm.  Will a 16 be too tight?  Or should I go with a 17?



My wrist is 14.75 and I bought size 17. Couldn't be happier. Size 16 was too close fitting  for my liking


----------



## Dilostyle

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Thank you so much, Ladies!  Sounds like you both have the same method.  I really appreciate everyone's feedback on this topic.  One more question:
> I guess you put the bracelet pieces together first, then secure it between your knees before you screw it on (back and forth between sides).  I'm most nervous about getting the two pieces together.  How do you do that?  My apologies for all of the questions!
> 
> Dilostyle - since you remove once more often, have you found the screws have become stripped or looser in any way?  My ultimate goal is to add a second YG (maybe 4 D) at some point once I get over the paranoia of wearing this piece 24/7.


I haven't had any issues, the bracelet I remove is WG.


----------



## jssl1688

I guess the fact that the thinner lb's are coming out is a reason for the regular ones to go up in price. The 4 diamond one went up by almost $3000! It was 10,100 before. That's ridiculous


----------



## Gigi2012

jssl1688 said:


> I guess the fact that the thinner lb's are coming out is a reason for the regular ones to go up in price. The 4 diamond one went up by almost $3000! It was 10,100 before. That's ridiculous
> View attachment 3534347


I think this is Canadian... US prices look the same online.


----------



## jssl1688

Gigi2012 said:


> I think this is Canadian... US prices look the same online.



How strange. I got an email from them about a new collection then I clicked on it and the prices showed up. Thank goodness, I think somehow it went to the Canadian site automatically for some weird reason.


----------



## exelero

jssl1688 said:


> How strange. I got an email from them about a new collection then I clicked on it and the prices showed up. Thank goodness, I think somehow it went to the Canadian site automatically for some weird reason.



Prices in the French site are still the same, and no signs of the new bracelet yet...


----------



## XCCX

My yellow gold Love cuff.. bought in 2011.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Checking in again about my purchase.  I had posted in the price increase thread too, but no response yet.  I'm about to order my Love but would rather do it next week since I will be home to receive the package.  Do you guys think there may be a possibility of a price increase, tomorrow, Dec 1?  Should I order it today just in case?


----------



## Manon07

xactreality said:


> My yellow gold Love cuff.. bought in 2011.
> 
> View attachment 3534920



i just got my thin Love and inquired about price increase and none planned yet. They explained that they want all the prices to be equal world wide hence  mo increase planned anytime soon.


----------



## Miss CC

Manon07 said:


> i just got my thin Love and inquired about price increase and none planned yet. They explained that they want all the prices to be equal world wide hence  mo increase planned anytime soon.



Congrats on the thin love!!  Mod shots pls??


----------



## Manon07




----------



## bellapurse

It looks beautiful!


----------



## MsPele

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627


I love it!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627



I love it.


----------



## nastasja

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627



[emoji7] I need!!


----------



## Miss CC

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627



Gorgeous!!


----------



## jpezmom

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627


So beautiful!  How are you liking the thin love?


----------



## scarlet555

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627



so beautiful!  Is that a rose gold thin and yellow gold regular❤️️


----------



## Makenna

It's gorgeous especially stacking it with your regular love!


----------



## Manon07

scarlet555 said:


> so beautiful!  Is that a rose gold thin and yellow gold regular[emoji173]️️



yes! yellow and rose loves!


----------



## Manon07

jpezmom said:


> So beautiful!  How are you liking the thin love?



i do love it!


----------



## rk4265

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627


What are the prices for the thin loves


----------



## nastasja

rk4265 said:


> What are the prices for the thin loves



Here you go:



Bother Free said:


> My Cartier SA just texted me and confirmed that her store will receive the new thin Love bracelets and rings in December.
> 
> For bracelet:
> YG and PG: $4,050 USD
> WG: $4,350 USD
> Paved YG and PG: $24,900 USD
> Paved WG: $26,700 USD
> 
> For thin paved Love ring:
> YG and PG: $4,500 USD
> WG: $4,800 USD


----------



## miriel

Love your narrow Love!  Is it a bangle or a cuff?


----------



## Zucnarf

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627



Love it!!!
Which one do you Like better?
Can you post a photo of screw? how do you open the bracelet?


----------



## Bother Free

My SA is taking deposits for the new thin Love bracelets. She said delivery to her store should be February.  Meanwhile, she sent me these pictures


----------



## exelero

Bother Free said:


> My SA is taking deposits for the new thin Love bracelets. She said delivery to her store should be February.  Meanwhile, she sent me these pictures
> 
> View attachment 3536312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536314


I quite like the thin pavés, but the plain ones... don't know, something seems off


----------



## Zucnarf

Found this on instagram


----------



## Zucnarf




----------



## nastasja

I'm loving these new thin loves. I think they'll make the perfect compliment to the originals.


----------



## raneem

Hi loves ❤️
I need advice, I am planing to buy a love bangle ,I have a rose gold cuff with 1 pink sapphire stone , but I am soooo torn between a yellow gold plain love bangle , Or A rose gold rainbow love bracelet to go with it , I am also planning to get a van cleef and arpels signiture bangle in white gold to complete the stack In a year or 2 or 3 lol. 
I went to the boutique and tried them both , I really love the rainbow love and the fact that it is unique and not so common , and I also love the plain classic yellow gold  ,Do you think the rainbow love will look great with the cuff ? Or should I stick to the classic style yellow gold love ? Will the stones take daily use well? Since I do plan to wear it for years to come ??


----------



## Morrison7552

Good question--- I'm interested to know how well the stones hold up on daily use too.


----------



## spins

Bother Free said:


> My SA is taking deposits for the new thin Love bracelets. She said delivery to her store should be February.  Meanwhile, she sent me these pictures
> 
> View attachment 3536312
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536314


That long? In February?


----------



## spins

WG £3500
YG & RG £3250


----------



## Bother Free

spins said:


> That long? In February?


Yea....that's what my SA informed me.


----------



## Manon07

Bother Free said:


> Yea....that's what my SA informed me.



As of now til around January the thin loves are exclusive only to the NYC Cartier Mansion and soon Beverly Hills.


----------



## lanasyogamama

What's the official name of the new thin love?


----------



## thewildraven

Would be interested to know the weight of the thin loves, I wonder if two equals one original, if that's  the case the cynic in me thinks what a great business opportunity to stick the price up discreetly. £6400 for two thins as opposed to £5050 for one. Even worse if two thin weigh less than one original ....


----------



## jssl1688

thewildraven said:


> Would be interested to know the weight of the thin loves, I wonder if two equals one original, if that's  the case the cynic in me thinks what a great business opportunity to stick the price up discreetly. £6400 for two thins as opposed to £5050 for one. Even worse if two thin weigh less than one original ....



Yes, the analytical side of me is thinking the same thing!!! lol. Also that there maybe a price increase looming some time in the future as the thin love would be more of an introductory piece (slightly lower price point) into the love collection. The regular loves are getting very expensive. Maybe the mini bag trend is shifting into the jewelry market too. lol. Of course my personal opinion.


----------



## Morrison7552

We have to also remember there are thing loves and regular loves too and the prices aren't drastically different.


----------



## Morrison7552

**Thin love rings


----------



## thewildraven

jssl1688 said:


> Yes, the analytical side of me is thinking the same thing!!! lol. Also that there maybe a price increase looming some time in the future as the thin love would be more of an introductory piece (slightly lower price point) into the love collection. The regular loves are getting very expensive. Maybe the mini bag trend is shifting into the jewelry market too. lol. Of course my personal opinion.


Think you made some good points, also isn't  Richmont is struggling a bit at the moment so this could be similar the "shrinking bar of chocolate but same price" phenomenon.
Bangles are not always but usually worn in multiplies so I can see people who would normally only buy one love bracelet buying several of the love bangle again a good marketing ploy. I think that now is the time to buy a regular love bracelet before the prices shoot up. 
A good way to do it would be to first introduce the love bangle, 
Then a "make over" of the range  with perhaps a very slight differently designed love bracelet but slightly cutting down on the weight but putting the price up by a small amount.
Eventually the gap between the bangle & the bracelet prices extending but people actually spending more on the bangles to get the Jangley bangley feeling .....
 just my own thoughts as the consumer never actually gains we just think we do


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Agreed!!! ^^^^^


----------



## spins

Josieshear said:


> Went to Bond Street today, they are launching the new love in Harrods exclusively on Monday it's priced at £3050.
> The SA I spoke to is going to order it in to Bond Street for me on Monday. SOO EXCITED [emoji16][emoji16]


Did they manage to transfer it to Bond Street?


----------



## Saraja

johnssweetie said:


> Here it is!! This will probably be my only love but I'm very happy with only having one. I got it in memory of my Mama who recently passed away. It is with a Tiffany Lock bracelet that my hubby got me a few years ago. The Tiffany has an actual working lock and key.
> View attachment 3531749
> View attachment 3531750



That is exactly what I want to do in memory of my mom whom also recently passed away. I just can't decide if I want Rose or White gold. Sorry for you loss.


----------



## johnssweetie

Saraja said:


> That is exactly what I want to do in memory of my mom whom also recently passed away. I just can't decide if I want Rose or White gold. Sorry for you loss.



Thank you Saraja for your kind words. Sorry for you loss as well! I know it's so hard to lose a parent but every time I look at the bracelet it reminds me of her eternal love. Please post pictures when you get yours [emoji173]️️


----------



## sjunky13

So I saw the thin loves and really like them, but I was going to get a diamond JUC ring next.
Confused as to what to do? My next love was going to be 4 diamond YG.
I should get regular size love over the thin? I want all 3 pieces now! lol


----------



## sjunky13

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627


Beautiful! I am so torn !


----------



## uhpharm01

Morrison7552 said:


> We have to also remember there are thing loves and regular loves too and the prices aren't drastically different.


  I prefer the full size love over the thin version


----------



## Bother Free

sjunky13 said:


> So I saw the thin loves and really like them, but I was going to get a diamond JUC ring next.
> Confused as to what to do? My next love was going to be 4 diamond YG.
> I should get regular size love over the thin? I want all 3 pieces now! lol


Regular 4 diamonds YG Love 
I'm bias though...


----------



## sjunky13

Bother Free said:


> Regular 4 diamonds YG Love
> I'm bias though...


LOL! You have wonderful things dear! so maybe get my ring now and then a 4 diamond love? we will see! I think the thin ones are good when I get the basics covered.


----------



## Bother Free

sjunky13 said:


> LOL! You have wonderful things dear! so maybe get my ring now and then a 4 diamond love? we will see! I think the thin ones are good when I get the basics covered.


Thank you! 
Both diamond JUC and 4 diamonds YG Love are amazing additions. I like what you said about getting the basics covered


----------



## sjunky13

Bother Free said:


> Thank you!
> Both diamond JUC and 4 diamonds YG Love are amazing additions. I like what you said about getting the basics covered


I have plain love and JUC, need diamond versions !!!


----------



## spins

sjunky13 said:


> So I saw the thin loves and really like them, but I was going to get a diamond JUC ring next.
> Confused as to what to do? My next love was going to be 4 diamond YG.
> I should get regular size love over the thin? I want all 3 pieces now! lol


For me the thin love, I have one in WG. 
And imho, the thin loves are something you gotta try on and seeing it in real life to fall in love with it. Pictures dont do justice.


----------



## Manon07

I had the original love for awhile and contemplated another but having 2 on my wrists was just a bit too much for me. It was heavy on my small wrists and I didnt want that very "bling" look. So when the thin loves came in and after tried it on...it was PERFECT!  So it really didnt matter to me the worth in cost or weight of gold. The bangles together was exactly what I wanted. The lock is easy to take on and off as its only on one side. And its super secure. The screw does not get loose like the classic love where i would check the screw weekly/monthly to tighten. Hope this helps!


----------



## Aspen02

I just purchased the thin love in London and am totally in love with it!

I had been contemplating the regular love for the past 2 years. I had tried it on several times and loved the look but the thought of keeping it on 24/7 made me feel claustrophobic (I don't sleep with any jewelry). As I had been planning a trip to London, I thought I would try it one more time and also try the cuff as an alternative. After seeing the thin love on here, I thought that looked like an interesting option as I like dainty jewelry (and am petite, have small wrists). 

I went to harrods and tried all 3 bracelets. She said the thin loves have been flying out of there so quickly! The regular bracelet, while I loved how it looked, I just couldn't get past how I could feel it. Then, I tried the cuff. First I tried the size 16, which is my bracelet size, and couldn't even get it on. Then I tried the 17, and it left huge red marks on my wrist trying to put on, but then on it looked a bit big. Then I tried the thin love, and totally loved it! It felt so comfortable and light, and I didn't think I'd mind keeping it on all the time, but also loved that it's easy to remove. I removed it myself with no issues to travel back to the US, as the Cartier sa said for vat refund you cannot be wearing, and then put it back on with no problem.  I also tried 2 thins stacked and loved the way it looked so hope to add another in the future! The Cartier sa said they came out with them with the intent of stacking, but I also love it all on its own. I also asked if it would be part of their permanent collection and she said yes. 

The sa in harrods was so helpful and patient as I tried on many bracelets, and she also provided me with the travel pouch and cleaning kit without my asking!


----------



## Aspen02

Here are a couple pics of my new thin love, size 16 yg


----------



## Zucnarf

Aspen02 said:


> View attachment 3539531
> View attachment 3539530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics of my new thin love, size 16 yg



Congrats!!!!!!
Love it!
Can you post pic of locks?


----------



## Luv n bags

I tried on all three colors of the love bracelet.  16 is too big.  My loved one wants to purchase a special order size for me.  What color and is it worth it? Rose gold is the bottom bracelet


----------



## sleepykitten

tigertrixie said:


> I tried on all three colors of the love bracelet.  16 is too big.  My loved one wants to purchase a special order size for me.  What color and is it worth it? Rose gold is the bottom bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539706



I heard special order is 25% or 60% more? Did you get a quote? 16 is also a little big on me but tried size 15 and it's a snug fit and the sales recommended size 16 still.


----------



## spins

Aspen02 said:


> I just purchased the thin love in London and am totally in love with it!
> 
> I had been contemplating the regular love for the past 2 years. I had tried it on several times and loved the look but the thought of keeping it on 24/7 made me feel claustrophobic (I don't sleep with any jewelry). As I had been planning a trip to London, I thought I would try it one more time and also try the cuff as an alternative. After seeing the thin love on here, I thought that looked like an interesting option as I like dainty jewelry (and am petite, have small wrists).
> 
> I went to harrods and tried all 3 bracelets. She said the thin loves have been flying out of there so quickly! The regular bracelet, while I loved how it looked, I just couldn't get past how I could feel it. Then, I tried the cuff. First I tried the size 16, which is my bracelet size, and couldn't even get it on. Then I tried the 17, and it left huge red marks on my wrist trying to put on, but then on it looked a bit big. Then I tried the thin love, and totally loved it! It felt so comfortable and light, and I didn't think I'd mind keeping it on all the time, but also loved that it's easy to remove. I removed it myself with no issues to travel back to the US, as the Cartier sa said for vat refund you cannot be wearing, and then put it back on with no problem.  I also tried 2 thins stacked and loved the way it looked so hope to add another in the future! The Cartier sa said they came out with them with the intent of stacking, but I also love it all on its own. I also asked if it would be part of their permanent collection and she said yes.
> 
> The sa in harrods was so helpful and patient as I tried on many bracelets, and she also provided me with the travel pouch and cleaning kit without my asking!


Whats your wrist size??


----------



## Aspen02

spins said:


> Whats your wrist size??


My wrist is 14cm.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I finally got my first cartier love bracelet. It's a yellow gold one with six diamonds. I want to get a second bracelet with ten diamonds but wondering if I should get the yellow gold or white gold to wear with it. The only reason I would consider the white gold is because my wedding ring is platinum. I really hate the look of gold and silver combined but I'm not sure what else to do.

Can I get opinions please on what everyone else would do? Thanks


----------



## Luv n bags

sleepykitten said:


> I heard special order is 25% or 60% more? Did you get a quote? 16 is also a little big on me but tried size 15 and it's a snug fit and the sales recommended size 16 still.



I know it is more for a special order.

My wrist above the bone is 5 1/4" and below the bone is 5 1/2".

Thoughts?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

tigertrixie said:


> I know it is more for a special order.
> 
> My wrist above the bone is 5 1/4" and below the bone is 5 1/2".
> 
> Thoughts?



My wrists fits the 15 but I went up to size 16. It's more comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I finally got my first cartier love bracelet. It's a yellow gold one with six diamonds. I want to get a second bracelet with ten diamonds but wondering if I should get the yellow gold or white gold to wear with it. The only reason I would consider the white gold is because my wedding ring is platinum. I really hate the look of gold and silver combined but I'm not sure what else to do.
> 
> Can I get opinions please on what everyone else would do? Thanks



I have the same situation. I chose the 10 diamond in yellow gold to match my yellow gold love and my yellow gold juc with diamonds even though the majority of my other jewelry is platinum or white gold including my wedding ring and "statement" ring. I just prefer the look of the yg loves.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Imabeachgirl said:


> I have the same situation. I chose the 10 diamond in yellow gold to match my yellow gold love and my yellow gold juc with diamonds even though the majority of my other jewelry is platinum or white gold including my wedding ring and "statement" ring. I just prefer the look of the yg loves.



Yeah. For some reason I don't find Cartier jewelry in white gold as attractive as yellow. Do you wear all your bracelets every day?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Yeah. For some reason I don't find Cartier jewelry in white gold as attractive as yellow. Do you wear all your bracelets every day?



I have been a white gold/platinum person my entire life but when I became interested in Cartier, I started mixing metals. My 10 diamond is my Christmas present from my husband so I'm not wearing that one now but come Christmas Day I will be wearing them all. Lol. Right now I have my love on my right wrist and my juc on my left. I take neither of them off and surprisingly find the juc more comfortable. I was thinking of wearing my diamond love on my left hand and the juc with the plain love on my right. I have read on the forum that wearing two loves can cause the screws to loosen with the constant banging. Good luck in your decision but for a special piece like the 10 diamond- my vote is yellow gold.


----------



## cartier_love

tigertrixie said:


> I tried on all three colors of the love bracelet.  16 is too big.  My loved one wants to purchase a special order size for me.  What color and is it worth it? Rose gold is the bottom bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539706



I think the 16 is the right size, it looks great to me. I wouldn't pay for the custom size. Why do you think it's too big? Does it come off without unscrewing it? I'd go with the YG. I do like the stack of all 3 though


----------



## Luv n bags

cartier_love said:


> I think the 16 is the right size, it looks great to me. I wouldn't pay for the custom size. Why do you think it's too big? Does it come off without unscrewing it? I'd go with the YG. I do like the stack of all 3 though



I guess I think it is too big for me because it hangs low on my hand.  And the SA said it was too big.  I could easily slip it off and on.  My head hurts from thinking about this too much!

I loved the rose gold,  but the yellow gold seems times less.  And, yes, I would like all three, but that was not an option[emoji12]


----------



## Luv n bags

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> My wrists fits the 15 but I went up to size 16. It's more comfortable in my opinion.



Thanks, that's good to know.  I wish the guy at Cartier used a sizer.  He never offered.  I called another Cartier store that offered to size my wrist.


----------



## Syo

Im going to be purchasing my first love bracelet and was wondering if the new thin love bracelet is half the size of the orginal width wise. Trying to decide if I should wait to see the new thin loves in January or just purchase the orginal now.


----------



## CartierLVer

Syo said:


> Im going to be purchasing my first love bracelet and was wondering if the new thin love bracelet is half the size of the orginal width wise. Trying to decide if I should wait to see the new thin loves in January or just purchase the orginal now.


They seem to be half the size of the original love bracelets. I would wait to see them in person and then you can compare side by side on which to purchase!


----------



## CGORO2

Hi guys does anybody here wears a full love bracelet stacked with the open cuff at the same time? i'm planning on buying myself another love bracelet this christmas but not too sure if i would get the open cuff or full sized. Can somebody show me a mod shots of the top view and bottom view of two bracelets stacked together? Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## luxebaglover

Helloo loves, anyone knows if the. Ee thin bracelets come with 4,6,10 diamonds? Or justa plain and pavè? 
TIA


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Just got my love recently. IT actually quite heavy and uncomfortable when wearing 24 hours on. Does IT becomes better soon? Or IT too big since IT moves around on my hand a lot? Is IT normal IT moves up on my waist?
That why IT uncomfy?they dont have anything smaller than 16.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Mine moves up and down my wrist a lot as well. During the day it does not bother me. At night it does bug me a little. I actually find my juc a lot more comfortable.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Aspen02 said:


> View attachment 3539531
> View attachment 3539530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics of my new thin love, size 16 yg



Nice. Are they the same price as the big ones.
? I can't find them on the Cartier site for some reason.


----------



## xilej

Syo said:


> Im going to be purchasing my first love bracelet and was wondering if the new thin love bracelet is half the size of the orginal width wise. Trying to decide if I should wait to see the new thin loves in January or just purchase the orginal now.



I forgot where I read this, but the Thin Loves are about 36mm in width, while the regular loves are 61mm. So it's nearly half.


----------



## cocodiamonds

I've had my love since September and I don't feel it anymore I forget it's there! Similar to hair extensions when u first start wearing them u feel heavy and strange then after a bit u can't imagine without them.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Is this too big? Or normal how its fit on my hand.


----------



## Luv n bags

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Is this too big? Or normal how its fit on my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542927
> View attachment 3542928



That's how it fit on me when I tried it on.  To me, it was too big.  Especially when I put my hand down and it slid partIally down my hand.  It really bugged me.


----------



## cartier_love

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Is this too big? Or normal how its fit on my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542927
> View attachment 3542928



I would say too big.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

mine. doesn't really slide down my hand. it still around my wrist. But 16 is already the smallest size they don't have anything smaller. 
What should i do than? and i already wear it the bracelet for like a week already.  confused1:
View attachment 3543030


----------



## Miss CC

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Is this too big? Or normal how its fit on my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542927
> View attachment 3542928



Looks ok to me. I also have a 16 and that's how mine fits too.


----------



## MsPele

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Is this too big? Or normal how its fit on my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542927
> View attachment 3542928


Too big in my opinion.


----------



## lasttotheparty

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Is this too big? Or normal how its fit on my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542927
> View attachment 3542928



Mine fits the same. I prefer it this way


----------



## Luv n bags

I went to Cartier and tried on the 16 again.  Way too big.  I tried the 15 sizer and it was perfect.  It appeared that the SA tried to deter me from special ordering a size 15.  She used every excuse in the book, including "I don't think it can be done".  
She tried so hard to sell me the 16.  It was big, spinning around and crawling down the meaty part of my palm.
I understand the premium price to have one custom made, but isn't that my decision?
We left it that she will check to see if it can be done.


----------



## CartierLVer

tigertrixie said:


> I went to Cartier and tried on the 16 again.  Way too big.  I tried the 15 sizer and it was perfect.  It appeared that the SA tried to deter me from special ordering a size 15.  She used every excuse in the book, including "I don't think it can be done".
> She tried so hard to sell me the 16.  It was big, spinning around and crawling down the meaty part of my palm.
> I understand the premium price to have one custom made, but isn't that my decision?
> We left it that she will check to see if it can be done.



Hi, 
From what I have read, it seems you can special order a size 15 but prepared to pay 30% extra to have it specially made. So the cost of love bracelet plus 30% on top of that!


----------



## Luv n bags

CartierLVer said:


> Hi,
> From what I have read, it seems you can special order a size 15 but prepared to pay 30% extra to have it specially made. So the cost of love bracelet plus 30% on top of that!



I agree.  My BF wants to buy me really something special.  But I told him there is a private seller more in my price range.  I am seriously considering going that route.  I just can't seem to pay that much for a designer bracelet.  Sigh.


----------



## CartierLVer

tigertrixie said:


> I agree.  My BF wants to buy me really something special.  But I told him there is a private seller more in my price range.  I am seriously considering going that route.  I just can't seem to pay that much for a designer bracelet.  Sigh.


I hear you! But do get the bracelet authenticated first if you buy second hand and ask for recent pictures and receipts and everything just before you purchase! GL.


----------



## jssl1688

Stacking for the day


----------



## Luv n bags

CartierLVer said:


> I hear you! But do get the bracelet authenticated first if you buy second hand and ask for recent pictures and receipts and everything just before you purchase! GL.



Can you tell me where to get it authenticated? I googled and looked through the PurseForum.  Came up empty handed.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

a 30% increase?This is a lot..


----------



## Grande Latte

I wouldn't pay 30% more for a bracelet to have it custom made.


----------



## Sandybeach814

jssl1688 said:


> Stacking for the day
> View attachment 3544811



How beautiful! What is the bottom bracelet? I love it [emoji173]️


----------



## Luv n bags

Grande Latte said:


> I wouldn't pay 30% more for a bracelet to have it custom made.



I know.  I am thinking of something else as a gift.  That's the price of a small car!


----------



## Storm Spirit

tigertrixie said:


> I went to Cartier and tried on the 16 again.  Way too big.  I tried the 15 sizer and it was perfect.  It appeared that the SA tried to deter me from special ordering a size 15.  She used every excuse in the book, including "I don't think it can be done".
> She tried so hard to sell me the 16.  It was big, spinning around and crawling down the meaty part of my palm.
> I understand the premium price to have one custom made, but isn't that my decision?
> We left it that she will check to see if it can be done.



Have you also tried the 16 sizer for a comparison? If Cartier is still using the same sizers as when I got my bracelet last year, then IMO their sizers are inaccurate (too big). On me, the 16 sizer was perfect, but the 16 Love was too snug for my liking (14.5cm wrist). I thought 17 was a no go when I'd first tried the sizer (felt gigantic and I could slip my hand out) but the actual bracelet was a much better fit.


----------



## sleepykitten

I have tried on the size 16 in both yellow gold and white gold in store, do they look big on me or just right? Which color works better for me in your opinion?


----------



## nastasja

sleepykitten said:


> I have tried on the size 16 in both yellow gold and white gold in store, do they look big on me or just right? Which color works better for me in your opinion?



Looks just right. That is how mine fits (goes to the bottom of wrist but not over the hand). As for color, both look nice. I'd go with whatever color most of your other jewelry is.


----------



## Luv n bags

Storm Spirit said:


> Have you also tried the 16 sizer for a comparison? If Cartier is still using the same sizers as when I got my bracelet last year, then IMO their sizers are inaccurate (too big). On me, the 16 sizer was perfect, but the 16 Love was too snug for my liking (14.5cm wrist). I thought 17 was a no go when I'd first tried the sizer (felt gigantic and I could slip my hand out) but the actual bracelet was a much better fit.



I tried on the actual bracelet in 16.  Obviously too big.  I tried on the 15 sizer.  Perfect! Can move up and down my arm but without the spinning.  The SA  never called back.  

Maybe I am not meant to have a Love Bracelet.


----------



## Luv n bags

sleepykitten said:


> I have tried on the size 16 in both yellow gold and white gold in store, do they look big on me or just right? Which color works better for me in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545626
> 
> View attachment 3545627



They are both beautiful.  Sorry, no help.


----------



## uhpharm01

sleepykitten said:


> I have tried on the size 16 in both yellow gold and white gold in store, do they look big on me or just right? Which color works better for me in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545626
> 
> View attachment 3545627


I love the yellow gold one. But I'm bias toward the yellow gold.  I just love it.


----------



## Grande Latte

I prefer the yellow gold on you. It's first instinct.


----------



## CartierLVer

sleepykitten said:


> I have tried on the size 16 in both yellow gold and white gold in store, do they look big on me or just right? Which color works better for me in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545626
> 
> View attachment 3545627



They both look gorgeous on you!!! I am bias also an I pick WG!!! Although what color gold do you where more of? I'm assuming you could mix an match but that's a personal preference if you don't mind. 

As for the size, did you like the bracelets snug or loose? If you want it up to a certain point on your arm you should feel comfortable. Do remember our bodies swell up in the summer and in the winter get slim! Also, please remember that this bracelet will be on you 24/7! So the inner screws will be leaving indentation marks and causing discomfort when you rest your skin on the inner screws. That is why I chose the cuff and probably look into the thinner love bracelet due to the fact on new hinge system and easier to take off the screws daily (idk but we shall see from what ppl say, I can't stand wearing jewelry all day even rings!) They look nice on you! GL.


----------



## uhpharm01

CartierLVer said:


> They both look gorgeous on you!!! I am bias also an I pick WG!!! Although what color gold do you where more of? I'm assuming you could mix an match but that's a personal preference if you don't mind.
> 
> As for the size, did you like the bracelets snug or loose? If you want it up to a certain point on your arm you should feel comfortable. Do remember our bodies swell up in the summer and in the winter get slim! Also, please remember that this bracelet will be on you 24/7! So the inner screws will be leaving indentation marks and causing discomfort when you rest your skin on the inner screws. That is why I chose the cuff and probably look into the thinner love bracelet due to the fact on new hinge system and *easier to take off the screws daily (idk but we shall see from what ppl say, I can't stand wearing jewelry all day even rings!) They look nice on you! GL.*



i may need to look at the thinner love bracelet.  Mmm...


----------



## Gigi2012

sleepykitten said:


> I have tried on the size 16 in both yellow gold and white gold in store, do they look big on me or just right? Which color works better for me in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545626
> 
> View attachment 3545627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Gold ... classic!


----------



## cartier_love

sleepykitten said:


> I have tried on the size 16 in both yellow gold and white gold in store, do they look big on me or just right? Which color works better for me in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545626
> 
> View attachment 3545627



I think the YG looks the best on you.


----------



## Tonimichelle

sleepykitten said:


> I have tried on the size 16 in both yellow gold and white gold in store, do they look big on me or just right? Which color works better for me in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545626
> 
> View attachment 3545627


I don't like yellow gold at all on me and have a white gold cuff, but I really think I prefer the yellow in this picture! You really need to pick the one that you love most though


----------



## scarlet555

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Is this too big? Or normal how its fit on my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542927
> View attachment 3542928


 What size is this and what is your wrist size?  I love the fit ❤️️  It looks very elegant and beautiful.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627



I just LOVE the thin ones!!!!  So delicate and pretty!  I WANT!!


----------



## Saraja

Finally got in to try the Thin Love Locks. They have them right now at the Rodeo store. So beautiful but I still think I'll get the classic in memory of my mom. It's been two years and I still can't decide on which color.


----------



## cartier_love

Saraja said:


> Finally got in to try the Thin Love Locks. They have them right now at the Rodeo store. So beautiful but I still think I'll get the classic in memory of my mom. It's been two years and I still can't decide on which color.
> 
> View attachment 3547320



Can you get a picture of it open? I would like to see the hinge and how the screw works on the thin loves.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Saraja said:


> Finally got in to try the Thin Love Locks. They have them right now at the Rodeo store. So beautiful but I still think I'll get the classic in memory of my mom. It's been two years and I still can't decide on which color.
> 
> View attachment 3547320



The yg looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Luv n bags

Saraja said:


> Finally got in to try the Thin Love Locks. They have them right now at the Rodeo store. So beautiful but I still think I'll get the classic in memory of my mom. It's been two years and I still can't decide on which color.
> 
> View attachment 3547320



The yg compliments your skin tone.


----------



## pupee

Hi!

My hubby wants to buy me xmas and birthday gift. 

Currently i am wearing the rose gold love bracelet on my left hand. Would love to add a rg juc (no diamonds) and 4 diamonds wg love bracelet. 

I love the look of the 4 diamonds wg love stack with the rg love. And the juc is so unique! I could stack with my rg love or wear it on my right hand, as my right hand is always so empty. [emoji23]

I cant decide which one to get 1st? I like both of them!!!

My worries are would it be too loud to have 2 love bracelets on 1 hand? Im not rich and not in a senior position in my company.. Would people think that my loves are fake??!! [emoji24][emoji26]

Here's some pics i took at cartier trying the wg love n juc.

Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Perli

pupee said:


> Hi!
> 
> My hubby wants to buy me xmas and birthday gift.
> 
> Currently i am wearing the rose gold love bracelet on my left hand. Would love to add a rg juc (no diamonds) and 4 diamonds wg love bracelet.
> 
> I love the look of the 4 diamonds wg love stack with the rg love. And the juc is so unique! I could stack with my rg love or wear it on my right hand, as my right hand is always so empty. [emoji23]
> 
> I cant decide which one to get 1st? I like both of them!!!
> 
> My worries are would it be too loud to have 2 love bracelets on 1 hand? Im not rich and not in a senior position in my company.. Would people think that my loves are fake??!! [emoji24][emoji26]
> 
> Here's some pics i took at cartier trying the wg love n juc.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post.
> View attachment 3548745
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548748



Whatever you choose, it will look beautiful on you! I´ve a RG love myself and would choose a JUC, but that´s just me. 
Just enjoy your jewelry and don´t think about, what other people may think!


----------



## auberielle

So just got back from my trip to London and decided to check out the new Love bracelets and although I like seeing them on other people for some reason I didn't like them on my wrists :s 
Anyway I ended up getting a little present for myself JUC  ring in YG


----------



## Gigi2012

pupee said:


> Hi!
> 
> My hubby wants to buy me xmas and birthday gift.
> 
> Currently i am wearing the rose gold love bracelet on my left hand. Would love to add a rg juc (no diamonds) and 4 diamonds wg love bracelet.
> 
> I love the look of the 4 diamonds wg love stack with the rg love. And the juc is so unique! I could stack with my rg love or wear it on my right hand, as my right hand is always so empty. [emoji23]
> 
> I cant decide which one to get 1st? I like both of them!!!
> 
> My worries are would it be too loud to have 2 love bracelets on 1 hand? Im not rich and not in a senior position in my company.. Would people think that my loves are fake??!! [emoji24][emoji26]
> 
> Here's some pics i took at cartier trying the wg love n juc.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post.
> View attachment 3548745
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548748


I love the 2 Love bracelet stack. I have a YG 4 diamond and my husband bought me the RG 4 diamond for Christmas!


----------



## johnssweetie

Perli said:


> Whatever you choose, it will look beautiful on you! I´ve a RG love myself and would choose a JUC, but that´s just me.
> Just enjoy your jewelry and don´t think about, what other people may think!



This. Don't worry about what others think life is too short. Enjoy!


----------



## cartier_love

pupee said:


> Hi!
> 
> My hubby wants to buy me xmas and birthday gift.
> 
> Currently i am wearing the rose gold love bracelet on my left hand. Would love to add a rg juc (no diamonds) and 4 diamonds wg love bracelet.
> 
> I love the look of the 4 diamonds wg love stack with the rg love. And the juc is so unique! I could stack with my rg love or wear it on my right hand, as my right hand is always so empty. [emoji23]
> 
> I cant decide which one to get 1st? I like both of them!!!
> 
> My worries are would it be too loud to have 2 love bracelets on 1 hand? Im not rich and not in a senior position in my company.. Would people think that my loves are fake??!! [emoji24][emoji26]
> 
> Here's some pics i took at cartier trying the wg love n juc.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post.
> View attachment 3548745
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548748



I like the 2 LOVES. I am partial to LOVES though. You definitely can't go wrong.


----------



## thewildraven

Saraja said:


> Finally got in to try the Thin Love Locks. They have them right now at the Rodeo store. So beautiful but I still think I'll get the classic in memory of my mom. It's been two years and I still can't decide on which color.
> 
> View attachment 3547320


I got mine in rememberance  of my mum , One of her favourite was a peace rose.. hence rose gold was an easy choice. 
Sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## johnssweetie

thewildraven said:


> I got mine in rememberance  of my mum , One of her favourite was a peace rose.. hence rose gold was an easy choice.
> Sorry for your loss xxxx



I got mine in memory of my Mama too in rose gold. She passed away in October. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## pupee

Perli said:


> Whatever you choose, it will look beautiful on you! I´ve a RG love myself and would choose a JUC, but that´s just me.
> Just enjoy your jewelry and don´t think about, what other people may think!



thanks for your sweet reply! and JUC is cheaper than 4 diamonds wg love :X



Gigi2012 said:


> I love the 2 Love bracelet stack. I have a YG 4 diamond and my husband bought me the RG 4 diamond for Christmas!



i know right!?



johnssweetie said:


> This. Don't worry about what others think life is too short. Enjoy!



thank you!


----------



## baghagg

tigertrixie said:


> I tried on the actual bracelet in 16.  Obviously too big.  I tried on the 15 sizer.  Perfect! Can move up and down my arm but without the spinning.  The SA  never called back.
> 
> Maybe I am not meant to have a Love Bracelet.


Maybe a new SA???


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Imabeachgirl said:


> I have been a white gold/platinum person my entire life but when I became interested in Cartier, I started mixing metals. My 10 diamond is my Christmas present from my husband so I'm not wearing that one now but come Christmas Day I will be wearing them all. Lol. Right now I have my love on my right wrist and my juc on my left. I take neither of them off and surprisingly find the juc more comfortable. I was thinking of wearing my diamond love on my left hand and the juc with the plain love on my right. I have read on the forum that wearing two loves can cause the screws to loosen with the constant banging. Good luck in your decision but for a special piece like the 10 diamond- my vote is yellow gold.



Thank you for your input. You're so lucky with all the bracelets! [emoji177]I want to get a juc next  Although I've been looking at a lot of van cleef bracelets and those are quite stunning as well. Which color juc and love do you currently have? [emoji3]


----------



## Andy1612

Aspen02 said:


> View attachment 3539531
> View attachment 3539530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics of my new thin love, size 16 yg



It looks great! Are you the same size in the regular love bracelet?


----------



## Luv n bags

baghagg said:


> Maybe a new SA???



For sure the 15 fits.  It's just a matter of $$$$ at this point.  Bracelet or a new closet..lol


----------



## Imabeachgirl

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you for your input. You're so lucky with all the bracelets! [emoji177]I want to get a juc next  Although I've been looking at a lot of van cleef bracelets and those are quite stunning as well. Which color juc and love do you currently have? [emoji3]



Everything I have is in yg. I would recommend the juc with diamonds. I love love white gold but for me Cartier's yg just has a certain luxe look that the wg or pg doesn't have imho. I can tell you that I'm having a bit of trouble wearing the juc and love together. They keep clanging and getting a bit intertwined. Today I am going to put my hapi bracelet in between the too. I kind of like that look and the bracelets don't clang around. To change things up I ordered another hapi bracelet in a reversible different color.


----------



## Gigi2012

Opened my Christmas present early!! New rg 4 diamond added to the yg 4 diamond that I received as a Christmas present last year!!


----------



## Greentea

How gorgeous


----------



## Caz71

My yg cuff

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## uhpharm01

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 3550841
> 
> 
> My yg cuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


and you have your Tiffany T ring on also. Very Nice!


----------



## Greentea

Gorgeous! I have the wg/diamonds and it's so comfy



auberielle said:


> So just got back from my trip to London and decided to check out the new Love bracelets and although I like seeing them on other people for some reason I didn't like them on my wrists :s
> Anyway I ended up getting a little present for myself JUC  ring in YG


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Gigi2012 said:


> Opened my Christmas present early!! New rg 4 diamond added to the yg 4 diamond that I received as a Christmas present last year!!



Looks amazing!


----------



## Aspen02

Andy1612 said:


> It looks great! Are you the same size in the regular love bracelet?


Thanks! Yes, the thin love fit exactly the same as the regular, I'm a size 16 in both.


----------



## CartierLVer

Gigi2012 said:


> Opened my Christmas present early!! New rg 4 diamond added to the yg 4 diamond that I received as a Christmas present last year!!


Congratulations! Upon looking at your diamonds on both bracelets, it seems the one on right in the picture, the diamonds look bigger! I wonder if they are cutting the size on carats on the newer love bracelets?!


----------



## thewildraven

johnssweetie said:


> I got mine in memory of my Mama too in rose gold. She passed away in October. Sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## thewildraven

CartierLVer said:


> Congratulations! Upon looking at your diamonds on both bracelets, it seems the one on right in the picture, the diamonds look bigger! I wonder if they are cutting the size on carats on the newer love bracelets?!


The newer rose gold one on the left seems to have the bigger diamonds though .... perhaps it's just a trick of the  light


----------



## auberielle

Greentea said:


> Gorgeous! I have the wg/diamonds and it's so comfy



I know I have been wearing it everyday and its super comfy honestly it was one of my fears before purchasing it that I wouldn't be able to wear it as an everyday ring


----------



## Gigi2012

CartierLVer said:


> Congratulations! Upon looking at your diamonds on both bracelets, it seems the one on right in the picture, the diamonds look bigger! I wonder if they are cutting the size on carats on the newer love bracelets?!


The one that the diamonds appear bigger is the new one! I don't know...it's hard to tell.  It seems like the diamonds may set a little higher in the RG bracelet. It doesn't look quite as different in natural light as it does in the photo, but I can see a slight difference.


----------



## johnssweetie

Gigi2012 said:


> Opened my Christmas present early!! New rg 4 diamond added to the yg 4 diamond that I received as a Christmas present last year!!



Congrats [emoji323]


----------



## Gigi2012

I didn't notice the difference in the size of the diamonds on my YG 4 diamond that I purchased at Cartier boutique in Dallas last November and the PG 4 diamond that I purchased November of this year at the same boutique 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3551436

	

		
			
		

		
	
 until someone mentioned it after my post yesterday.  I looked and they are different...I made the picture really big in order to examine the diamonds more closely.  Is this usual? Do you have diamonds in your Love bracelets that are different...I just assumed that the diamonds would be exactly the same size???


----------



## CartierLVer

Gigi2012 said:


> I didn't notice the difference in the size of the diamonds on my YG 4 diamond that I purchased at Cartier boutique in Dallas last November and the PG 4 diamond that I purchased November of this year at the same boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until someone mentioned it after my post yesterday.  I looked and they are different...I made the picture really big in order to examine the diamonds more closely.  Is this usual? Do you have diamonds in your Love bracelets that are different...I just assumed that the diamonds would be exactly the same size???



WOW! I see such a difference! So the rose gold love is from this year?! and the YG love is from last year? Did they add more carats in the newer versions of the love bracelets?! Im so confused as to why the diamonds would be smaller or bigger? Hmm, seems like a quality issue or maybe the cut of diamonds?!?! Im confused. I dont mean to worry you but I see a difference, just dont know if it is the cut of diamonds or the carat weights are different?!


----------



## 000

Gigi2012 said:


> I didn't notice the difference in the size of the diamonds on my YG 4 diamond that I purchased at Cartier boutique in Dallas last November and the PG 4 diamond that I purchased November of this year at the same boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until someone mentioned it after my post yesterday.  I looked and they are different...I made the picture really big in order to examine the diamonds more closely.  Is this usual? Do you have diamonds in your Love bracelets that are different...I just assumed that the diamonds would be exactly the same size???


That is interesting. Not only the diamonds, but the motifs as well--look at the top of the picture where the shape and size of the screw motif look quite different on the RG. Did they change the design in the past year?


----------



## Gigi2012

000 said:


> That is interesting. Not only the diamonds, but the motifs as well--look at the top of the picture where the shape and size of the screw motif look quite different on the RG. Did they change the design in the past year?


The motifs don't look different. If you look at the ones below the diamonds... the one on the left looks like the one on the right above the diamonds... that is just the lighting and how big I made the picture.  The diamonds, however, look different.


----------



## pursesinpink

Tried on the "Free Love Bracelet" ...really like it!


----------



## Morrison7552

Which one do you guys like better the Louis Vuitton or Balenciaga? [emoji7]


----------



## j3nm4k

pursesinpink said:


> Tried on the "Free Love Bracelet" ...really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3552107


In love with your stack!


----------



## lanasyogamama

pursesinpink said:


> Tried on the "Free Love Bracelet" ...really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3552107



Wow, looks awesome.


----------



## minoxa33

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3552352
> View attachment 3552353
> 
> 
> Which one do you guys like better the Louis Vuitton or Balenciaga? [emoji7]



LV [emoji106]


----------



## bluestarry

Bought my very first cuff today! Tried on the thin loves but they don't look nice.


----------



## Gigi2012

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3552352
> View attachment 3552353
> 
> 
> Which one do you guys like better the Louis Vuitton or Balenciaga? [emoji7]


LV


----------



## cartier_love

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3552352
> View attachment 3552353
> 
> 
> Which one do you guys like better the Louis Vuitton or Balenciaga? [emoji7]



LV


----------



## Zucnarf

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3552352
> View attachment 3552353
> 
> 
> Which one do you guys like better the Louis Vuitton or Balenciaga? [emoji7]



Balenciaga


----------



## thewildraven

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3552352
> View attachment 3552353
> 
> 
> Which one do you guys like better the Louis Vuitton or Balenciaga? [emoji7]


The Balenciaga in my opinion looks like bit like a bandage so,I will say the LV


----------



## Tonimichelle

bluestarry said:


> View attachment 3552680
> 
> 
> Bought my very first cuff today! Tried on the thin loves but they don't look nice.


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## cartier_love

bluestarry said:


> View attachment 3552680
> 
> 
> Bought my very first cuff today! Tried on the thin loves but they don't look nice.


Beautiful, looks great on you!


----------



## j3nm4k

bluestarry said:


> View attachment 3552680
> 
> 
> Bought my very first cuff today! Tried on the thin loves but they don't look nice.


Love it -- congrats! RG or YG?


----------



## Morrison7552

thewildraven said:


> The Balenciaga in my opinion looks like bit like a bandage so,I will say the LV



OMG it kinda does like a bandaid. lol


----------



## bluestarry

RG!


----------



## RoseyL

Morrison7552 said:


> Which one do you guys like better the Louis Vuitton or Balenciaga? [emoji7]



I  how the love sits next to the LV. The balenciaga is beautiful on its own; with the many rounds around the wrist, Id say its taking away the beauty of the Love.
It sits beautifully by the LV making them both stand out


----------



## animal 1

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3531907
> 
> My Cartier yellow gold watch and bracelet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love seeing photos of the love bracelet and Cartier watches together! 



miriel said:


> My 3 loves - all cuffs in white, yellow and rose gold.  It seems they are all the bracelets I wear these days.


This is gorgeous (bag and cuffs!)


----------



## Pocahontas159

My Christmas gift!!!! OMG!!!! Yellow gold LOVE!!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Pocahontas159 said:


> View attachment 3556547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Christmas gift!!!! OMG!!!! Yellow gold LOVE!!!



Congrats!!!! Looks beautiful!!!


----------



## cartier_love

Pocahontas159 said:


> View attachment 3556547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Christmas gift!!!! OMG!!!! Yellow gold LOVE!!!


Congrats! It looks great on you, it's beautiful.!


----------



## jpezmom

Pocahontas159 said:


> View attachment 3556547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Christmas gift!!!! OMG!!!! Yellow gold LOVE!!!


A perfect Christmas gift - enjoy and congrats!!


----------



## Mali_

bluestarry said:


> View attachment 3552680
> 
> 
> Bought my very first cuff today! Tried on the thin loves but they don't look nice.



Love it! It really stands out as a single and not in a stack. I can't wait to pick my cuff up next month. I'll pair it with my TF only as I want it to stand out like yours.


----------



## Fashion1

Posted this in authenticate jewelry thread but it is not very active - would love thoughts on this white gold one from 2000 that I purchased from Rakuten. The cert matches the inside serial. Everything looks and feels right but just want to make sure! It says Cartier 1993 on the other side.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-ginzaparis/item/1-240903009044/


----------



## thewildraven

Fashion1 said:


> Posted this in authenticate jewelry thread but it is not very active - would love thoughts on this white gold one from 2000 that I purchased from Rakuten. The cert matches the inside serial. Everything looks and feels right but just want to make sure! It says Cartier 1993 on the other side.
> 
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-ginzaparis/item/1-240903009044/


It looks as though the colour around the connection piece is a brassy colour instead of white gold. It should be white gold throughout ..
But I am not an authenticator and it's just my opinion


----------



## Fashion1

Thanks for your opinion! Would love more. The certificate it comes with and box is most definitely authentic - I have compared with other ones I have that I know are the real deal. Is it possible for a certificate to be real but the bracelet fake?  When the cert serial matches the inside serial on the bracelet?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Fashion1 said:


> Thanks for your opinion! Would love more. The certificate it comes with and box is most definitely authentic - I have compared with other ones I have that I know are the real deal. Is it possible for a certificate to be real but the bracelet fake?  When the cert serial matches the inside serial on the bracelet?


I am by no means an expert! But.. Personally I think the colour of the connecting piece is way off, the listing mentions brass in a couple of places and lastly the price is very low for an authentic love bracelet. Oh, it also says 14cm which is an odd size if that's what they mean. I think 15 is available special order but if it's 14 that would be absolutely tiny and I'm not sure Cartier would even make that.
If it were me I would look at the thin bracelet or a cuff if the full bracelet is above budget and get it directly from Cartier to save the worry!
Sorry, just checked the photos again and it says 16 in the bracelet so I'm not sure the 14 relates to the size. I still wouldn't risk it though.


----------



## Fashion1

Japan is extremely strict about counterfeits and I have purchased authentic love's from there before for a great price so I'm not too worried about that part. Their descriptions are never very accurate - The bracelet is a size 16 and is the exact same measurements as my other 16.   The brassy connection piece is weird. I will double check that it really looks like that in person.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Fashion1 said:


> Japan is extremely strict about counterfeits and I have purchased authentic love's from there before for a great price so I'm not too worried about that part. Their descriptions are never very accurate - The bracelet is a size 16 and is the exact same measurements as my other 16.   The brassy connection piece is weird. I will double check that it really looks like that in person.


Well as I said, I am certainly no expert! I have a white gold cuff, but no bracelet. If it's authentic at that price it's a bargain


----------



## thewildraven

thewildraven said:


> It looks as though the colour around the connection piece is a brassy colour instead of white gold. It should be white gold throughout ..
> But I am not an authenticator and it's just my opinion


 If you don't feel it's authenticity is in question, another thought could be that it was once yellow gold and has been rhodium dipped to turn it white gold which would explain the yellowing on the connection as the plating wore off/ wasn't dipped 
Is it a shiny finish? ..Cartier don't do the plain loves with rhodium plating they only do it with the diamond loves


----------



## Fashion1

You know, that makes sense! It is shiny, more like a rhodium dipped finish. For the price I got I'm ok with that if it is the case. Probably why there were really no scratches at all. Still open to more opinions from any authenticators!


----------



## ats7377

sleepykitten said:


> I have tried on the size 16 in both yellow gold and white gold in store, do they look big on me or just right? Which color works better for me in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545626
> 
> View attachment 3545627



I think they are beautifully sized. They look just right! Personally, I like the WG best with your skin tone. Both look nice though!


----------



## xilej

Fashion1 said:


> You know, that makes sense! It is shiny, more like a rhodium dipped finish. For the price I got I'm ok with that if it is the case. Probably why there were really no scratches at all. Still open to more opinions from any authenticators!



The listing mentions 'brass' because it's an auto translation of the shortened word 'bracelet' in Japanese (_buresu_). As for the connector, I'm not sure why it looks faded to yellow like that, but gold does discolour over time, and it looks like the exterior surface was polished or plated compared to the inside. Anyway, the shape of the individual screws do look correct.


----------



## ats7377

I love going back and reading all of these! I'm looking to get my first love bracelet. I have the thicker ring in WG and the thinner wedding band in RG, but this will be my first bracelet. I am really concerned about all the back and forth whether to get rhodium plating or not! I really don't want my WG one to turn grey like some that I have seen. Is the plating worth it? Will it last? I would either get the plain WG or the WG with one diamond and the plating.


----------



## Josieshear

ats7377 said:


> I love going back and reading all of these! I'm looking to get my first love bracelet. I have the thicker ring in WG and the thinner wedding band in RG, but this will be my first bracelet. I am really concerned about all the back and forth whether to get rhodium plating or not! I really don't want my WG one to turn grey like some that I have seen. Is the plating worth it? Will it last? I would either get the plain WG or the WG with one diamond and the plating.



Rhodium playing doesn't last all that long and will have to be re-done. However if you want to extend the wear time have a Pearl nic plating instead. 
Providing you're not allergic to nickel it's a great option, I have all my white metal jewellery (inc silver) coated in it. It's a little more expensive but for me lasts substantially longer than rhodium (like years). 
I couldn't tell you prices bc I work in jewellery so I've only ever paid cost but it's defiantly worth looking into. Xx


----------



## ats7377

Josieshear said:


> Rhodium playing doesn't last all that long and will have to be re-done. However if you want to extend the wear time have a Pearl nic plating instead.
> Providing you're not allergic to nickel it's a great option, I have all my white metal jewellery (inc silver) coated in it. It's a little more expensive but for me lasts substantially longer than rhodium (like years).
> I couldn't tell you prices bc I work in jewellery so I've only ever paid cost but it's defiantly worth looking into. Xx



Thanks! Yeah I'm not sure if that would void the warranty and prevent Cartier from working on it if I needed repair. Any other opinions? Should I just go for RG instead? I love RG but YG doesn't look good on my skin. I just don't want my purchase to end up looking like steel, like many pictures I've seen.


----------



## russianpenguin

ats7377 said:


> Thanks! Yeah I'm not sure if that would void the warranty and prevent Cartier from working on it if I needed repair. Any other opinions? Should I just go for RG instead? I love RG but YG doesn't look good on my skin. I just don't want my purchase to end up looking like steel, like many pictures I've seen.


I would go for RG, then you won't need to worry. Looking forward to seeing your choice.


----------



## ats7377

russianpenguin said:


> I would go for RG, then you won't need to worry. Looking forward to seeing your choice.



I kind of think so too. I like WG only because most of my jewelry is platinum or silver. I guess they would look good mixed even though I don't typically mix my metals!


----------



## kkfiregirl

I wonder if there are LOVE bracelet alternatives from jewelry stores. The price seems high for a bracelet.


----------



## Shelly319

kkfiregirl said:


> I wonder if there are LOVE bracelet alternatives from jewelry stores. The price seems high for a bracelet.



As with any luxury item, a large part of what you're paying for is the name. But, I will say that these are very well crafted and heavy. I think they are completely worth it. I purchased a cuff about a month ago and absolutely love it. It literally brings a smile to my face every time I put it on. I don't think I've ever felt that way about any other lux item I own even Chanel! Goyard made me feel this way until the handles cracked after just three months. That is one lux item that is definitely too high for what you get. I have been bitten by the Cartier bug and plan to purchase more cuffs in different colors.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Shelly319 said:


> As with any luxury item, a large part of what you're paying for is the name. But, I will say that these are very well crafted and heavy. I think they are completely worth it. I purchased a cuff about a month ago and absolutely love it. It literally brings a smile to my face every time I put it on. I don't think I've ever felt that way about any other lux item I own even Chanel! Goyard made me feel this way until the handles cracked after just three months. That is one lux item that is definitely too high for what you get. I have been bitten by the Cartier bug and plan to purchase more cuffs in different colors.



Thank you for this thoughtful response! I will have to give the bracelets a second look [emoji4]


----------



## Luv n bags

My love bought me the standard 16 in YG, which fit and is comfy.  I absolutely love it!
I am playing around with stacking it with my Balenciaga


----------



## Miss CC

kkfiregirl said:


> Thank you for this thoughtful response! I will have to give the bracelets a second look [emoji4]



The love bracelet definitely has some weight to it and feels very well made.  It's very elegant and understated imo. I'm looking to get a second [emoji4].


----------



## kkfiregirl

Miss CC said:


> The love bracelet definitely has some weight to it and feels very well made.  It's very elegant and understated imo. I'm looking to get a second [emoji4].



Thanks, miss cc! Another bracelet would look lovely with you current stack [emoji4]


----------



## Shelly319

This is the cuff and after a month it is still scratch free. I had thought I wouldn't be wearing it at work but actually with a sweater over it, it doesn't bang on my desk. Plus the fact that I can take it off and on has helped keep it looking really new!


----------



## Gigi2012

Miss CC said:


> The love bracelet definitely has some weight to it and feels very well made.  It's very elegant and understated imo. I'm looking to get a second [emoji4].


I have had my second bracelet for about 2 weeks... Love the double Love bracelet stack!


----------



## Miss CC

Gigi2012 said:


> I have had my second bracelet for about 2 weeks... Love the double Love bracelet stack!



Do you find that it clanks together a lot?  Does it take some getting used to?  Cannot wait to get a second!!


----------



## Gigi2012

Miss CC said:


> Do you find that it clanks together a lot?  Does it take some getting used to?  Cannot wait to get a second!!


I did notice them the first few days a few times. I am totally used to both of them together now! I get so many compliments! I wear a sweatband over them when I go to the gym to workout. I am a yoga instructor, and I don't wear anything over them while teaching. They are not clanking together very much or a distraction in class.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Have you ever heard of a diamond on a Cartier love bracelet falling out? I'm thinking about purchasing my first love bracelet (yellow gold, four diamonds). I plan to wear it always but worry about diamonds coming out with daily wear based on past experience with other jewelry I've owned...

Still might just get a plain one though. I keep going back and forth!


----------



## UpUpnAway

tigertrixie said:


> My love bought me the standard 16 in YG, which fit and is comfy.  I absolutely love it!
> I am playing around with stacking it with my Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562932
> View attachment 3562933



The balenciaga looks amazing with it.


----------



## baghagg

UpUpnAway said:


> Have you ever heard of a diamond on a Cartier love bracelet falling out? I'm thinking about purchasing my first love bracelet (yellow gold, four diamonds). I plan to wear it always but worry about diamonds coming out with daily wear based on past experience with other jewelry I've owned...
> 
> Still might just get a plain one though. I keep going back and forth!


I find myself wondering about this sometimes as well. .  I always check mine,  also curious if anyone has had this happen.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

UpUpnAway said:


> Have you ever heard of a diamond on a Cartier love bracelet falling out? I'm thinking about purchasing my first love bracelet (yellow gold, four diamonds). I plan to wear it always but worry about diamonds coming out with daily wear based on past experience with other jewelry I've owned...
> 
> Still might just get a plain one though. I keep going back and forth!



I wear my diamond on my left wrist so it doesn't get a lot of banging around and my plain on my right wrist ( with a diamond juc ) - all still looks good.


----------



## Gigi2012

UpUpnAway said:


> Have you ever heard of a diamond on a Cartier love bracelet falling out? I'm thinking about purchasing my first love bracelet (yellow gold, four diamonds). I plan to wear it always but worry about diamonds coming out with daily wear based on past experience with other jewelry I've owned...
> 
> Still might just get a plain one though. I keep going back and forth!


I have 2 of the four diamond bracelets... I have never regretted getting the four diamond over the plain. The plain... are just plain to me. I have never heard of diamonds falling out... I can't really say if mine will since I haven't had them very long. I can say that the 4 diamond are very beautiful and special. You will wear them always so just get what makes you happy!!


----------



## Luv n bags

UpUpnAway said:


> The balenciaga looks amazing with it.



Thank you!


----------



## simplelady

Hi everyone. I am new to this thread. I really like love bracelet and finaly i purchased yesterday the plain YG. 
My dilema now is the scratch that came from screw while removing it and the screw slide on my LOVE. 
I take photos of scratches. 
I need your help ladies if there are ways to vanish or remove this scratch. 
Thank you.


----------



## princess621

UpUpnAway said:


> Have you ever heard of a diamond on a Cartier love bracelet falling out? I'm thinking about purchasing my first love bracelet (yellow gold, four diamonds). I plan to wear it always but worry about diamonds coming out with daily wear based on past experience with other jewelry I've owned...
> 
> Still might just get a plain one though. I keep going back and forth!



I've had mine for two years and the diamonds are still in tact. I hope they never fall out! I never really had that concern, but you've got me a little worried now.... 

I still prefer mine to the plain one as I'm all about sparkles [emoji38] [emoji184] [emoji184]


----------



## Yodabest

I'm interested in purchasing a love bracelet but torn between the classic one vs the cuff. I'm not sure how I'd feel about a piece of jeweler I'd essentially 'never' take off. I worry I won't adjust to it and won't be comfortable sleeping in it, etc. I'm also a mom and I know the scratches would appear soon after purchasing and that would bother me. 

I'm wondering everyone's thoughts on the cuff. Does it look like the love bracelet on? Anyone here get one and wish they had gotten one over the other?


----------



## Caz71

PC1984 said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a love bracelet but torn between the classic one vs the cuff. I'm not sure how I'd feel about a piece of jeweler I'd essentially 'never' take off. I worry I won't adjust to it and won't be comfortable sleeping in it, etc. I'm also a mom and I know the scratches would appear soon after purchasing and that would bother me.
> 
> I'm wondering everyone's thoughts on the cuff. Does it look like the love bracelet on? Anyone here get one and wish they had gotten one over the other?


To me the bracelet looks nicer than the cuff worn on wrist.  I cant explain it... I have the cuff but wish could have afforded the full

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Shelly319

PC1984 said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a love bracelet but torn between the classic one vs the cuff. I'm not sure how I'd feel about a piece of jeweler I'd essentially 'never' take off. I worry I won't adjust to it and won't be comfortable sleeping in it, etc. I'm also a mom and I know the scratches would appear soon after purchasing and that would bother me.
> 
> I'm wondering everyone's thoughts on the cuff. Does it look like the love bracelet on? Anyone here get one and wish they had gotten one over the other?



Scroll up to see what the cuff looks like. I like the cuff because I can take it off whenever I want to. I have had mine for more than a month and have no scratches so far (at least visible to me!). And I think that's largely due to the fact that I'm careful and can take off the cuff before sleeping or working or exercising. I have heard the bangle is more comfortable but I don't have issues with my cuff and with my hobby as a rider, I don't want to wear a bangle in the event I fall off a horse and hurt my wrist. Of course the bangle is the iconic one but for those of us who want more flexibility the cuff is a great option. I don't regret purchasing mine at all. Just make sure you get sized properly and watch videos on how to properly put on a cuff. Also remember that if you are in a cold climate your wrists  will be smaller than in the summer. Also depending on which hand is your dominant one, that wrist will also be larger. I found that the cuff was a bit tight on my right wrist but perfect on my left one.


----------



## Storm Spirit

simplelady said:


> View attachment 3567342
> 
> Hi everyone. I am new to this thread. I really like love bracelet and finaly i purchased yesterday the plain YG.
> My dilema now is the scratch that came from screw while removing it and the screw slide on my LOVE.
> I take photos of scratches.
> I need your help ladies if there are ways to vanish or remove this scratch.
> Thank you.



If it really bothers you, Cartier can polish it out, but this will remove a very thin layer of metal. Unfortunately, this is the only way to remove scratches.


----------



## TRELERE

Josieshear said:


> Rhodium playing doesn't last all that long and will have to be re-done. However if you want to extend the wear time have a Pearl nic plating instead.
> Providing you're not allergic to nickel it's a great option, I have all my white metal jewellery (inc silver) coated in it. It's a little more expensive but for me lasts substantially longer than rhodium (like years).
> I couldn't tell you prices bc I work in jewellery so I've only ever paid cost but it's defiantly worth looking into. Xx



Can you tell me more about the pearl nic plating?? I never heard about it and I can't find nothing in google.


----------



## Yodabest

Shelly319 said:


> Scroll up to see what the cuff looks like. I like the cuff because I can take it off whenever I want to. I have had mine for more than a month and have no scratches so far (at least visible to me!). And I think that's largely due to the fact that I'm careful and can take off the cuff before sleeping or working or exercising. I have heard the bangle is more comfortable but I don't have issues with my cuff and with my hobby as a rider, I don't want to wear a bangle in the event I fall off a horse and hurt my wrist. Of course the bangle is the iconic one but for those of us who want more flexibility the cuff is a great option. I don't regret purchasing mine at all. Just make sure you get sized properly and watch videos on how to properly put on a cuff. Also remember that if you are in a cold climate your wrists  will be smaller than in the summer. Also depending on which hand is your dominant one, that wrist will also be larger. I found that the cuff was a bit tight on my right wrist but perfect on my left one.



Thanks! The 24/7 commitment is what worries me. Usually the first thing I do after removing my bra at the end of the day is take off all my jewelry


----------



## Tonimichelle

PC1984 said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a love bracelet but torn between the classic one vs the cuff. I'm not sure how I'd feel about a piece of jeweler I'd essentially 'never' take off. I worry I won't adjust to it and won't be comfortable sleeping in it, etc. I'm also a mom and I know the scratches would appear soon after purchasing and that would bother me.
> 
> I'm wondering everyone's thoughts on the cuff. Does it look like the love bracelet on? Anyone here get one and wish they had gotten one over the other?


I have had the cuff since September and I love it and don't regret it at all! I actually leave mine on all the time, but it's nice to know I can remove it easily if I want to. I think it fits more closely to my wrist than a full bangle would so rarely hits anything and I don't need to remember to check any screws


----------



## Imabeachgirl

PC1984 said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a love bracelet but torn between the classic one vs the cuff. I'm not sure how I'd feel about a piece of jeweler I'd essentially 'never' take off. I worry I won't adjust to it and won't be comfortable sleeping in it, etc. I'm also a mom and I know the scratches would appear soon after purchasing and that would bother me.
> 
> I'm wondering everyone's thoughts on the cuff. Does it look like the love bracelet on? Anyone here get one and wish they had gotten one over the other?



I love the bangle. It's no problem to wear 24/7. I think the fact that it doesn't come off, is the charm of it.


----------



## Greentea

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3552352
> View attachment 3552353
> 
> 
> Which one do you guys like better the Louis Vuitton or Balenciaga? [emoji7]



Bal!


----------



## Vix_3n

After months of stalking this thread and seeing all the beautiful love's I finally purchased my first WG love.  I went with a larger size because the tighter bracelets feel too restricting for me to wear all the time.   I am sooooo in love [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## sanmi

sharing mine. Its a bit loose for me, but I'm still loving it..


----------



## Morrison7552

PC1984 said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a love bracelet but torn between the classic one vs the cuff. I'm not sure how I'd feel about a piece of jeweler I'd essentially 'never' take off. I worry I won't adjust to it and won't be comfortable sleeping in it, etc. I'm also a mom and I know the scratches would appear soon after purchasing and that would bother me.
> 
> I'm wondering everyone's thoughts on the cuff. Does it look like the love bracelet on? Anyone here get one and wish they had gotten one over the other?



Personally, I love the bangle and I too worry about scratches, I'm active, but I always just cover mine up. I think (especially in pictures) the bangle just hangs nicely and you can move it up your arm if necessary, where as the cuff is supposed to only sit at the wrist. Just my thoughts[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Gigi2012

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3567818
> 
> I have had the cuff since September and I love it and don't regret it at all! I actually leave mine on all the time, but it's nice to know I can remove it easily if I want to. I think it fits more closely to my wrist than a full bangle would so rarely hits anything and I don't need to remember to check any screws


I have  had


simplelady said:


> View attachment 3567342
> 
> Hi everyone. I am new to this thread. I really like love bracelet and finaly i purchased yesterday the plain YG.
> My dilema now is the scratch that came from screw while removing it and the screw slide on my LOVE.
> I take photos of scratches.
> I need your help ladies if there are ways to vanish or remove this scratch.
> Thank you.


This is your first scratch...there will be many many more.  You will not remember which was the first because there will be so many.  Your bracelet is a part of you and will looked loved with each passing year.  I have had one bracelet for a year...This year I got a new one to wear with it.  The new one is so shiny with no scratches, but the older as many.  I love both of the bracelets,and they are still beautiful.  It would be impossible to wear a bracelet 24/7 and get no scratches.  There is always the option to have it polished...removing some gold but restoring it to like new condition.  I have just learned to live and love mine...


----------



## celafusion

Got the WG rainbow while in London! I've been wanting another Love to stack with my others and thought the WG rainbow would contrast nicely.

Question for you ladies- does the WG rainbow come rhodium plated? I know plain does not and diamond does, but unsure about the rainbow?

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Yodabest

Has anyone stacked their love bracelet with a silver DY link bracelet? Would it get terribly scratched? 

I wear my DY bracelet daily and would like to add a love bracelet. I'd wear the DY on bottom if that matters, so the love would be resting on top of it. 

Also, weird to mix gold or YG love with the silver links?


----------



## Shelly319

PC1984 said:


> Has anyone stacked their love bracelet with a silver DY link bracelet? Would it get terribly scratched?
> 
> I wear my DY bracelet daily and would like to add a love bracelet. I'd wear the DY on bottom if that matters, so the love would be resting on top of it.
> 
> Also, weird to mix gold or YG love with the silver links?



I would not stack the dy link with the love. It would hit it and roll over it and yes very likely scratch it. You could wear them on different wrists. I think once you purchase the love you will likely be wearing only that lol. I love stacks but with my love I think it looks elegant by itself.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Shelly319 said:


> I would not stack the dy link with the love. It would hit it and roll over it and yes very likely scratch it. You could wear them on different wrists. I think once you purchase the love you will likely be wearing only that lol. I love stacks but with my love I think it looks elegant by itself.



I agree. I think that the DY would scratch up a lot that way. If you really wanted to wear the two on the same wrist you could separate the two with a leather bracelet like a hapi or CDC but you would really have to see if you like that look. I do this with my love and juc because I don't like them clanging together.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Here is an example.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vix_3n said:


> After months of stalking this thread and seeing all the beautiful love's I finally purchased my first WG love.  I went with a larger size because the tighter bracelets feel too restricting for me to wear all the time.   I am sooooo in love [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568339


This is beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Yodabest

Thank you both!

In reality I have a feeling once I get the love bracelet, I'll be wearing the DY a whole lot less. Maybe it'll go on my other wrist.

Anyone have experience stacking a Miansai cuff with the love bracelet? And if so, pics please


----------



## Caz71

celafusion said:


> Got the WG rainbow while in London! I've been wanting another Love to stack with my others and thought the WG rainbow would contrast nicely.
> 
> Question for you ladies- does the WG rainbow come rhodium plated? I know plain does not and diamond does, but unsure about the rainbow?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So beautiful. dont see many of these ones!


----------



## Adelelyn17

Can anyone tell me whether is this authentic? Its the love bracelet rose gold with 4 diamonds. ☺


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Adelelyn17 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether is this authentic? Its the love bracelet rose gold with 4 diamonds. [emoji5]



Have you tried posting on the authenticate this jewelry thread? I would think they might need more pics?


----------



## Wendela

Love all Your bracelets!

Anyone know the prices of the New thinner Love?

Also I wonder about coating.. i know the 4 Diamond wg Love is coated, but the plain one isn't. Can you coat the plain one also?


----------



## CartierLVer

Wendela said:


> Love all Your bracelets!
> 
> Anyone know the prices of the New thinner Love?
> 
> Also I wonder about coating.. i know the 4 Diamond wg Love is coated, but the plain one isn't. Can you coat the plain one also?



Yes, you can. When you purchase the WG plan love bracelet you can let the SA know you want it rhodium plated. IDK the cost and the wait time.


----------



## Wendela

CartierLVer said:


> Yes, you can. When you purchase the WG plan love bracelet you can let the SA know you want it rhodium plated. IDK the cost and the wait time.



Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Adelelyn17 said:


> Can anyone tell me whether is this authentic? Its the love bracelet rose gold with 4 diamonds. ☺



Don't think anyone can say for certain from 1 blurry photo.


----------



## Miss CC

CartierLVer said:


> Yes, you can. When you purchase the WG plan love bracelet you can let the SA know you want it rhodium plated. IDK the cost and the wait time.



Can I ask what is the purpose of rhodium plating?  Is it to prevent the wg from tarnishing?    TIA!


----------



## Mininana

Miss CC said:


> Can I ask what is the purpose of rhodium plating?  Is it to prevent the wg from tarnishing?    TIA!




White gold doesn't tarnish


We with rhodium is whiter. Not as grey and shinier


----------



## Makenna

Miss CC said:


> Can I ask what is the purpose of rhodium plating?  Is it to prevent the wg from tarnishing?    TIA!



Another reason at least for someone like myself, WG contains nickel, if you're allergic to nickel you wouldn't be able to wear WG but rhodium plating will prevent allergic reactions to nickel.


----------



## luxebaglover

Wendela said:


> Love all Your bracelets!
> 
> Anyone know the prices of the New thinner Love?
> 
> Also I wonder about coating.. i know the 4 Diamond wg Love is coated, but the plain one isn't. Can you coat the plain one also?



What do you mean coated? To prevent scratches?


----------



## Morrison7552

Does anyone have the pink gold love bracelet with the 10 colored stones (sometimes referred as rainbow love bracelet)? I am really starting to like it a lot and if someone has pictures of their bracelet to share with us that would be great [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## thewildraven

Morrison7552 said:


> Does anyone have the pink gold love bracelet with the 10 colored stones (sometimes referred as rainbow love bracelet)? I am really starting to like it a lot and if someone has pictures of their bracelet to share with us that would be great [emoji1][emoji1]


There are some pictures here 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-decide-which-love-to-pick.949073/#post-30493483


----------



## Morrison7552

thewildraven said:


> There are some pictures here
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-decide-which-love-to-pick.949073/#post-30493483



Thank you [emoji1][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Wendela

luxebaglover said:


> What do you mean coated? To prevent scratches?



Rhodium coating to keep the wg "white" i guess. I am not an expert on coating, but what I heard is that without the coating the wg color turns greyish over time. Anybody knows more?


----------



## Christofle

Wendela said:


> Rhodium coating to keep the wg "white" i guess. I am not an expert on coating, but what I heard is that without the coating the wg color turns greyish over time. Anybody knows more?



Indeed, the white gold that Cartier uses tends to be pretty grey, which you can note on many of their gold trinity pieces that aren't rhodium played. You can also look at a comparison between a white gold love with and without diamonds to see the difference.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's a video about the thinner love.


----------



## bellapurse

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's a video about the thinner love.




It looks beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

bellapurse said:


> It looks beautiful!


Yes it does.
This guy does good Cartier videos. So I thought that I would post his here in this thread for others to see. 
Disclaimer. This is not my YouTube video. I just thought that others would like to see the thinner love right next to the regular width love bracelet.


----------



## bellapurse

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes it does.
> This guy does good Cartier videos. So I thought that I would post his here in this thread for others to see.
> Disclaimer. This is not my YouTube video. I just thought that others would like to see the thinner love right next to the regular width love bracelet.



It's awesome!  I watched Nicol Concilio she does makeup videos and she recently purchased a thin one.  She has the WG with diamonds, a YG and a thin RG.  She doesn't do any videos about it but she wears all of them, no together, and they look so good and classy.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Is anyone wearing their love and juc together? I am so bothered by the clanging that I separate them with a leather bracelet like a hapi or even my Apple Watch. And when I sleep I put hair scruchies between them. Every time I hear them bang together I think - ok. Scratch on the love and better check the screws and did that just chip a diamond on my juc? Just wondering if I am being way to paranoid.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Imabeachgirl said:


> Is anyone wearing their love and juc together? I am so bothered by the clanging that I separate them with a leather bracelet like a hapi or even my Apple Watch. And when I sleep I put hair scruchies between them. Every time I hear them bang together I think - ok. Scratch on the love and better check the screws and did that just chip a diamond on my juc? Just wondering if I am being way to paranoid.



I wear my JUC and Love together and it doesn't bother me.  The only time I wear something in between is when I'm doing yoga.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

lanasyogamama said:


> I wear my JUC and Love together and it doesn't bother me.  The only time I wear something in between is when I'm doing yoga.



Which direction do you wear your juc? With the head pointed away from the love?


----------



## CartierLVer

Miss CC said:


> Can I ask what is the purpose of rhodium plating?  Is it to prevent the wg from tarnishing?    TIA!



From all the other posts rhodium plating makes WG very silvery shiny. With non-plated WG tends to look greyish at times.  But I prefer no rhodium plated cuz in time the rhodium. Hips off and looks blackish at times and then you have to get it repolished which strips away the gold and gets replated with rhodium. Which costs more money. I have had my JUC for some time and will not replate it.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Morrison7552 said:


> Does anyone have the pink gold love bracelet with the 10 colored stones (sometimes referred as rainbow love bracelet)? I am really starting to like it a lot and if someone has pictures of their bracelet to share with us that would be great [emoji1][emoji1]



This is my RG rainbow Love that I received in October 2015. It was my 10 year anniversary gift from hubby  and my favourite bracelet. I just _love_ the coloured stones, in particular the amethyst and pink sapphire. It's held up really well considering I sleep, shower, workout (when I'm not feeling lazy, lol!) with it - it's never left my wrist. There are inevitable surface scratches, but no dings or cracks on the gemstones, which was one of my concerns prior to getting it.

This photo was taken on the day:






Sometime last week:





Just now (please excuse the poor indoor lighting):


----------



## lanasyogamama

Imabeachgirl said:


> Which direction do you wear your juc? With the head pointed away from the love?



View attachment 3573557


Like this.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> View attachment 3573557
> 
> 
> Like this.


I can't see the photo. It says that I don't have permission to view. I wonder why is that the case.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

lanasyogamama said:


> View attachment 3573557
> 
> 
> Like this.



Ah. I've been wearing mine the opposite way so I shall try your way.  Thanks. My way the love goes over the end of the nail even though my juc is one size smaller than my love.


----------



## lanasyogamama

uhpharm01 said:


> I can't see the photo. It says that I don't have permission to view. I wonder why is that the case.



Hmm let me try again, I was out and about and something weird happened.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> Hmm let me try again, I was out and about and something weird happened.
> 
> View attachment 3573586


Thank you. I'm able to see it now.


----------



## Morrison7552

Storm Spirit said:


> This is my RG rainbow Love that I received in October 2015. It was my 10 year anniversary gift from hubby  and my favourite bracelet. I just _love_ the coloured stones, in particular the amethyst and pink sapphire. It's held up really well considering I sleep, shower, workout (when I'm not feeling lazy, lol!) with it - it's never left my wrist. There are inevitable surface scratches, but no dings or cracks on the gemstones, which was one of my concerns prior to getting it.
> 
> This photo was taken on the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just now (please excuse the poor indoor lighting):



It's sooooo beautiful!! Thank you so much for sharing especially with different lighting it helps knowing what it'll look like in different conditions. It's a very lovely piece [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and you've taken such great care of it. I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## Greentea

lanasyogamama said:


> Hmm let me try again, I was out and about and something weird happened.
> 
> View attachment 3573586


My dream stack


----------



## luxebaglover

Wendela said:


> Rhodium coating to keep the wg "white" i guess. I am not an expert on coating, but what I heard is that without the coating the wg color turns greyish over time. Anybody knows more?



Ohhhh thank you!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Morrison7552 said:


> It's sooooo beautiful!! Thank you so much for sharing especially with different lighting it helps knowing what it'll look like in different conditions. It's a very lovely piece [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and you've taken such great care of it. I can't wait to get mine!!



Thank you for your lovely comments Morrison

Do post and share with us when you get yours!


----------



## Pocahontas159

My new way of wearing my LOVE!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Question.

Can the Cartier Love bracelet be worn through security at the airport?


----------



## Coco.lover

Yes, never had a problem with it. Just say it doesn't come off. The airport that gave me the most trouble was Charles de Gaulle in Paris they asked if it was Cartier and swiped a swab on it and I was off to get my flight. 


tigertrixie said:


> Question.
> 
> Can the Cartier Love bracelet be worn through security at the airport?


----------



## Luv n bags

Coco.lover said:


> Yes, never had a problem with it. Just say it doesn't come off. The airport that gave me the most trouble was Charles de Gaulle in Paris they asked if it was Cartier and swiped a swab on it and I was off to get my flight.



Thanks for your response


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

lanasyogamama said:


> Hmm let me try again, I was out and about and something weird happened.
> 
> View attachment 3573586



Lanasyogamama….I love your stack.  Do I remember you saying a while back that you sized up on your love?  What size are you wearing because that's exactly how I want my Love to fit.  My wrist measures 16cm right above that wrist bone bump.  17 feels restrictive, but worried 18 is too loose and will bang around.  I prefer a Love that floats a bit on the wrist and not close fitting down below the wrist bone with no movement.
Now I want a juste un clou too!! Both pieces look so pretty on you.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Lanasyogamama….I love your stack.  Do I remember you saying a while back that you sized up on your love?  What size are you wearing because that's exactly how I want my Love to fit.  My wrist measures 16cm right above that wrist bone bump.  17 feels restrictive, but worried 18 is too loose and will bang around.  I prefer a Love that floats a bit on the wrist and not close fitting down below the wrist bone with no movement.
> Now I want a jus un clou too!! Both pieces look so pretty on you.



Make sure you size down on the juc. So if you take an 18 in love pair it with a 17 juc. Juc is amazing and more comfortable than the love for me at least.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Imabeachgirl said:


> Make sure you size down on the juc. So if you take an 18 in love pair it with a 17 juc. Juc is amazing and more comfortable than the love for me at least.



Thank you, Imabeachgirl, for the heads up!  I have to get my Love first, then I'll go down the road of the Juc.  Struggling with Love sizing.  A 17.5 would be ideal, but clearly not an option.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Thank you, Imabeachgirl, for the heads up!  I have to get my Love first, then I'll go down the road of the Jus.  Struggling with Love sizing.  A 17.5 would be ideal, but clearly not an option.



I think my wrist is similar in size to yours. I have an 18 with a 17 juc on one wrist and a 17 love on the other. I'm sue Cartier would size you in the 17 but I don't think the 18 would be bad on you. It goes down the wrist/forearm maybe 1/2" further than the 17 if that makes sense. I think the loser style is more contemporary and bangle-ish... just my thoughts though. Lol.


----------



## riquita

After a year of receiving my Love bangle,  I still can't believe I have one. I love it so much! Here's a picture from last weekend on our way to a casual Anniversary dinner. Thanks for letting me share.  I love reading this thread.


----------



## Winston3043

riquita said:


> After a year of receiving my Love bangle,  I still can't believe I have one. I love it so much! Here's a picture from last weekend on our way to a casual Anniversary dinner. Thanks for letting me share.  I love reading this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577481



Gorgeous! Love it and love your bag too!


----------



## lanasyogamama

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Lanasyogamama….I love your stack.  Do I remember you saying a while back that you sized up on your love?  What size are you wearing because that's exactly how I want my Love to fit.  My wrist measures 16cm right above that wrist bone bump.  17 feels restrictive, but worried 18 is too loose and will bang around.  I prefer a Love that floats a bit on the wrist and not close fitting down below the wrist bone with no movement.
> Now I want a juste un clou too!! Both pieces look so pretty on you.



Jenny, you made my day!  Thank you.

I'm not sure I sized up, but I would say I could have possibly sized down, if that makes sense.  My wrist is exactly 15 cm / 6 ", and I wear a 17, which is pretty loose, but not annoyingly so at all.  I will say that my hands and wrists are very flat, top to bottom, which I think affects the way it fits.  If your wrist is rounder, it might not fit the same way.

And yes, my JUC is a size smaller than the Love, odd that the sizing ends up that way.  You should def get both 

TBH, I'm so lucky to have them, I wouldn't have them at the current pricing.  When I got my love, it was $3K.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hello Everyone!  I finally tried on the bracelet in a 17 and 18. Size 17 is first pic, then the 18, followed by the two together (18 further up my arm). For some reason, my wrists photograph huge from the angle in which I tried to take the pictures. 
Thoughts?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hello Everyone!  I finally tried on the bracelet in a 17 and 18. Size 17 is first pic, then the 18, followed by the two together (18 further up my arm). For some reason, my wrists photograph huge from the angle in which I tried to take the pictures.
> Thoughts?



I like the 18 better. What did the SA say?


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Imabeachgirl.... she said that it was way too big.
I have been going around in circles with this for years. Such a big investment and it's getting to the point I don't want it anymore because I need a 17.5. Ugh!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Imabeachgirl.... she said that it was way too big.
> I have been going around in circles with this for years. Such a big investment.



Lol. I knew Cartier would say the 17. How do they FEEL on you. There is a thread somewhere showing the "celebrity-style" of the love which is the looser style. Have you tried both wrists? It honestly does look like you are in between sizes. Have you thought about a juc instead?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Imabeachgirl.... she said that it was way too big.
> I have been going around in circles with this for years. Such a big investment and it's getting to the point I don't want it anymore because I need a 17.5. Ugh!



I bumped that celebrity thread for you so it would come to the top being that I don't know how to link it from my iPhone. You can see different styles of wear.  Goodluck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Imabeachgirl said:


> I bumped that celebrity thread for you so it would come to the top being that I don't know how to link it from my iPhone. You can see different styles of wear.  Goodluck and let us know what you decide!



Thanks so much Imabeachgirl!  The 18 fell low on my hand and it hooked to the side as it went up my arm, so the oval didn't lie flat, but turned to the side.  This is getting frustrating.  I have my heart set on the LOVE.  I really like the JUC but want to start with a beloved LOVE.  Maybe it's just not for me and my wrist.

Have you posted here with pics of yours?  I have to go back through the thread again.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Thanks so much Imabeachgirl!  The 18 fell low on my hand and it hooked to the side as it went up my arm, so the oval didn't lie flat, but turned to the side.  This is getting frustrating.  I have my heart set on the LOVE.  I really like the JUC but want to start with a beloved LOVE.  Maybe it's just not for me and my wrist.
> 
> Have you posted here with pics of yours?  I have to go back through the thread again.



Did you try a cuff? I can't remember if you said you didn't want this.


----------



## Shelly319

I would also consider switching wrists for the bracelet. I have the cuff and it fit a lot better on my left wrist than my right because I'm right handed (thus more muscle on right versus left wrist). You may also want to try the cuff. It's not of course the classic love but it's really important that you are happy with both the style and with the look of the bracelet or you may have regrets!


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Shelly319 said:


> I would also consider switching wrists for the bracelet. I have the cuff and it fit a lot better on my left wrist than my right because I'm right handed (thus more muscle on right versus left wrist). You may also want to try the cuff. It's not of course the classic love but it's really important that you are happy with both the style and with the look of the bracelet or you may have regrets!



I wear a Roadster on my left wrist so I don't want my bracelet banging against my watch.  I had considered that, but I know it would drive me nuts.  I'm also not in love with the cuff.  I've tried it on and it feels weird for me….too restricting.  Maybe I just need to buy another watch?!  Still so down about this sizing problem.  Boo.


----------



## luvmy3girls

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hello Everyone!  I finally tried on the bracelet in a 17 and 18. Size 17 is first pic, then the 18, followed by the two together (18 further up my arm). For some reason, my wrists photograph huge from the angle in which I tried to take the pictures.
> Thoughts?



I like the 17 on you. I prefer the look to be a bit tight, not like a loose bangle


----------



## lanasyogamama

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hello Everyone!  I finally tried on the bracelet in a 17 and 18. Size 17 is first pic, then the 18, followed by the two together (18 further up my arm). For some reason, my wrists photograph huge from the angle in which I tried to take the pictures.
> Thoughts?



I'm not worried about how far up your arm the 18 goes, but how low it would go toward your hand / fingers when your arms are straight down your body.  I don't think it would be comfy or look good if it was going on to your hand.  

How did you feel about the 18?  Did you love it or just like it better, but still have reservations?


----------



## Shelly319

BaltimoreJenny said:


> I wear a Roadster on my left wrist so I don't want my bracelet banging against my watch.  I had considered that, but I know it would drive me nuts.  I'm also not in love with the cuff.  I've tried it on and it feels weird for me….too restricting.  Maybe I just need to buy another watch?!  Still so down about this sizing problem.  Boo.



I should have mentioned that I switched the arm I wear my watches on as well. I am right handed so it makes it a bit tricky putting the watch on with my left hand but it is another option. I think it depends I what size you get for the cuff. I had to get the smallest size cuff because my wrists are small but the cuff is still large enough to move 2-3 inches up and down my wrist. Technically for the fit of either my understanding is it's supposed to be a close fit.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm not worried about how far up your arm the 18 goes, but how low it would go toward your hand / fingers when your arms are straight down your body.  I don't think it would be comfy or look good if it was going on to your hand.
> 
> How did you feel about the 18?  Did you love it or just like it better, but still have reservations?



Lanasyogamama... the 18 felt big.  There was a lot of room betweeen my arm and bracelet and the bracelet would constantly turn to a funny angle on my arm. Here is a picture of the 17 as it sat with my arm down (hard for me to photograph). I forgot to get this shot with the 18, but it fell down onto the bottom of my hand.


----------



## riquita

Winston3043 said:


> Gorgeous! Love it and love your bag too!


Thank you Winston3043!


----------



## Saraja

I am planing on getting my first love bangle this spring and have finally decided that I like the Rose Gold the best on me however I am worried that being it is plated the plating will come off and the true Rose won't be as "rosey" eventually. 

Has anyone had or heard of the Rose Gold changing color or loosing its luster?


----------



## Morrison7552

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hello Everyone!  I finally tried on the bracelet in a 17 and 18. Size 17 is first pic, then the 18, followed by the two together (18 further up my arm). For some reason, my wrists photograph huge from the angle in which I tried to take the pictures.
> Thoughts?



I like the 18. That's how mine fits ) I think the 17 fits like the way a cuff should.

However does the 18 turn completely around on your arm because it should do that?


----------



## Morrison7552

I love Giuliana Rancic's love bracelets they are kinda loose on her but I think they work really well on her.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Saraja said:


> I am planing on getting my first love bangle this spring and have finally decided that I like the Rose Gold the best on me however I am worried that being it is plated the plating will come off and the true Rose won't be as "rosey" eventually.
> 
> Has anyone had or heard of the Rose Gold changing color or loosing its luster?



It is not plated. There is a few that have said the color has changed. Mine still looks the same as the day I bought it!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3578928
> 
> 
> I love Giuliana Rancic's love bracelets they are kinda loose on her but I think they work really well on her.



I agree. I prefer the looser fit myself. For something you are wearing 24/7 having it too tight would make me claustrophobic.


----------



## Mali_

Imabeachgirl said:


> I agree. I prefer the looser fit myself. For something you are wearing 24/7 having it too tight would make me claustrophobic.


Which is why I bought an 18 cuff...


----------



## Mali_

Imabeachgirl said:


> I agree. I prefer the looser fit myself. For something you are wearing 24/7 having it too tight would make me claustrophobic.


Which is why I bought an 18 cuff...


----------



## Cogmarks

Caz71 said:


> To me the bracelet looks nicer than the cuff worn on wrist.  I cant explain it... I have the cuff but wish could have afforded the full
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



I have the cuff, and I love it. I think it looks great. I'm glad I can take it off, though. Good luck making your decision.


----------



## Bagisa

If you have a stack of two love bracelets, do you buy them both in the same size?


----------



## uhpharm01

Bagisa said:


> If you have a stack of two love bracelets, do you buy them both in the same size?


I would think that you may need to buy them in different sizes.


----------



## Morrison7552

My SA told me two love bracelets are best the same size so they don't essentially roll over the other, and the JUC and love are typically best 1 size apart.


----------



## uhpharm01

Morrison7552 said:


> My SA told me two love bracelets are best the same size so they don't essentially roll over the other, and the JUC and love are typically best 1 size apart.


good to know! thanks


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Bagisa said:


> If you have a stack of two love bracelets, do you buy them both in the same size?



The caution with wearing two loves (same size) is that their screws can loosen due to the constant clanging. Not many people recommend wearing different sizes because they scratch due to the bigger one sliding over the smaller one.


----------



## Morrison7552

Yeah--- when I get my second love it's going on the opposite arm. [emoji7]


----------



## Mali_

18 Love Cuff...and Tank Franc....


----------



## russianpenguin

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Imabeachgirl.... she said that it was way too big.
> I have been going around in circles with this for years. Such a big investment and it's getting to the point I don't want it anymore because I need a 17.5. Ugh!


Have you tried the new thin version? It may be a better size for you.


----------



## rk4265

Hi guys, planning on getting his and hers love bracelets for our anniversary. If we wanted to get engravings on it, do we needs to buy them in advance or can we do it on site that day? We are in NYC. Thanks for your help


----------



## Imabeachgirl

rk4265 said:


> Hi guys, planning on getting his and hers love bracelets for our anniversary. If we wanted to get engravings on it, do we needs to buy them in advance or can we do it on site that day? We are in NYC. Thanks for your help



What a beautiful thing to do. I actually thing there is a limit of time after purchase to get the engravings- maybe 30-90 days but I'm not sure exactly.


----------



## rk4265

Imabeachgirl said:


> What a beautiful thing to do. I actually thing there is a limit of time after purchase to get the engravings- maybe 30-90 days but I'm not sure exactly.


I wanted to know if I can get it engraved the day I buy it and if I would be able to bring it home engraved that day


----------



## Imabeachgirl

rk4265 said:


> I wanted to know if I can get it engraved the day I buy it and if I would be able to bring it home engraved that day



Hmmm you should call them because I think engraving takes a few weeks.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Lanasyogamama... the 18 felt big.  There was a lot of room betweeen my arm and bracelet and the bracelet would constantly turn to a funny angle on my arm. Here is a picture of the 17 as it sat with my arm down (hard for me to photograph). I forgot to get this shot with the 18, but it fell down onto the bottom of my hand.



Hmmm, it sounds like the 17 really is the right fit.  Mine does turn, and I can rotate it on my wrist, which I know a lot of people can't, but like you said, you're ideally probably between a 17 and 18.


----------



## Winston3043

Does anyone stack a cuff with the full Love bracelet? If so, how well do they fit together for daily wear? Do you have pictures or wear the same size in each? (Apologies if this is already on TPF -- I haven't been able to find it).


----------



## faintlymacabre

russianpenguin said:


> Have you tried the new thin version? It may be a better size for you.



New thin one?  I don't see this on the website.  Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## Morrison7552

So instead of getting a second love, for a brief moment I considered selling my other love bracelet and getting the 10 diamond love in PG. The more I thought about it--- I could never depart with my love--- it's like no longer a material possession, it's a part of me, does anyone else feel like they can never depart with theirs even to upgrade? It's crazy to me to feel like it isn't worth it because I can never imagine taking it off and just selling it. [emoji24]


----------



## russianpenguin

faintlymacabre said:


> New thin one?  I don't see this on the website.  Do you have any pictures of it?


No I don't, but i think there some pictures somewhere here or You Tube etc. I have only seen them at the boutique, they are about half the width, sadly though not half the price!


----------



## pinky7129

rk4265 said:


> I wanted to know if I can get it engraved the day I buy it and if I would be able to bring it home engraved that day



My engraving took a week and they rushed it


----------



## exelero

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hello Everyone!  I finally tried on the bracelet in a 17 and 18. Size 17 is first pic, then the 18, followed by the two together (18 further up my arm). For some reason, my wrists photograph huge from the angle in which I tried to take the pictures.
> Thoughts?


I can relate so much to this... I tried the 18 and it feels a bit too tight and doesn't slide over the wrist bone. Size 19, on the other hand, rolls over itself so I'm not sure it's the right size either. 18.5 would be perfect though.

Oddly enough, the JUC size 17 fitted tight but not as tight as the love size 18, and JUC size 18 was loser but not as the same way as the love 19.

I'm starting to think that the JUC shape just fit my wrist better than the love one...


----------



## Mali_

exelero said:


> I can relate so much to this... I tried the 18 and it feels a bit too tight and doesn't slide over the wrist bone. Size 19, on the other hand, rolls over itself so I'm not sure it's the right size either. 18.5 would be perfect though.
> 
> Oddly enough, the JUC size 17 fitted tight but not as tight as the love size 18, and JUC size 18 was loser but not as the same way as the love 19.
> 
> I'm starting to think that the JUC shape just fit my wrist better than the love one...


My 18 Cuff moves - if it were 17.5 it would be perfect...but I will keep it anyway...I think you're right on the JUC...


----------



## 336

Winston3043 said:


> Does anyone stack a cuff with the full Love bracelet? If so, how well do they fit together for daily wear? Do you have pictures or wear the same size in each? (Apologies if this is already on TPF -- I haven't been able to find it).



I wear a 16 bangle and a 17 in the cuff and they sit flush together. The SA recommending sizing up for the cuff  HTH


----------



## Winston3043

336 said:


> I wear a 16 bangle and a 17 in the cuff and they sit flush together. The SA recommending sizing up for the cuff  HTH



Thank you! [emoji178]


----------



## MissPositivity

Hi Everyone,

I need help deciding between the cuff in yg with one diamond or the bracelet in yg with no diamonds. I like the cuff option so I can take the bracelet off and get one diamond but I also love the classic version of the bracelet and wanted your thoughts on what you think looks better on my wrist? 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Morrison7552

ShayestaC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help deciding between the cuff in yg with one diamond or the bracelet in yg with no diamonds. I like the cuff option so I can take the bracelet off and get one diamond but I also love the classic version of the bracelet and wanted your thoughts on what you think looks better on my wrist?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



My vote goes for the classic bangle. [emoji173]️


----------



## cartier_love

ShayestaC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help deciding between the cuff in yg with one diamond or the bracelet in yg with no diamonds. I like the cuff option so I can take the bracelet off and get one diamond but I also love the classic version of the bracelet and wanted your thoughts on what you think looks better on my wrist?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



My vote is bracelet.


----------



## Storm Spirit

ShayestaC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help deciding between the cuff in yg with one diamond or the bracelet in yg with no diamonds. I like the cuff option so I can take the bracelet off and get one diamond but I also love the classic version of the bracelet and wanted your thoughts on what you think looks better on my wrist?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



Definitely classic bracelet! I'm not a huge fan of the diamond cuff, as there's only one diamond, which IMO looks a little out of place. Can't go wrong with the classic Love


----------



## Makenna

ShayestaC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help deciding between the cuff in yg with one diamond or the bracelet in yg with no diamonds. I like the cuff option so I can take the bracelet off and get one diamond but I also love the classic version of the bracelet and wanted your thoughts on what you think looks better on my wrist?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



Classic bracelet!


----------



## Mali_

ShayestaC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help deciding between the cuff in yg with one diamond or the bracelet in yg with no diamonds. I like the cuff option so I can take the bracelet off and get one diamond but I also love the classic version of the bracelet and wanted your thoughts on what you think looks better on my wrist?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


That's the issue with these - they both look good on you.


----------



## Mali_

From Instagram-


----------



## Winston3043

I love being able to take my cuff off, but I totally vote for the classic bracelet -- it's gorgeous and classic for a reason !


----------



## luvmy3girls

ShayestaC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help deciding between the cuff in yg with one diamond or the bracelet in yg with no diamonds. I like the cuff option so I can take the bracelet off and get one diamond but I also love the classic version of the bracelet and wanted your thoughts on what you think looks better on my wrist?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


The classic bracelet!!


----------



## Perli

ShayestaC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help deciding between the cuff in yg with one diamond or the bracelet in yg with no diamonds. I like the cuff option so I can take the bracelet off and get one diamond but I also love the classic version of the bracelet and wanted your thoughts on what you think looks better on my wrist?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



One more for the classic bracelet, but I´m biased cause I love my bracelet so much!


----------



## kge

I had the classic bracelet for a very short time and then I exchanged it for the cuff. The cuff is so incredibly comfortable and I love being able to take it off if needed. When I first got it I thought the opening looked so small but it fits perfectly. I LOVE it so much!


----------



## cartier_love

Mali_ said:


> From Instagram-



WOW! So beautiful, awesome stack!


----------



## Nolia

Just had my son so I can finally wear my push gift! Love yg 4 diamonds!!


----------



## luxebaglover

ShayestaC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need help deciding between the cuff in yg with one diamond or the bracelet in yg with no diamonds. I like the cuff option so I can take the bracelet off and get one diamond but I also love the classic version of the bracelet and wanted your thoughts on what you think looks better on my wrist?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



I bought the cuff first and three days later I exchanged it for the bracelet! Good luck deciding! Both are beautiful!


----------



## Canturi lover

Nolia said:


> Just had my son so I can finally wear my push gift! Love yg 4 diamonds!!



Congratulations. What an exciting time for you. Wear it in good health and happiness [emoji4]


----------



## rakhee81

In need of some help please lovely people! I have always admired the love bracelet but had never thought I would have one as my job means I am not allowed to wear any jewellery to work and my understanding of the original love is that it is designed not to be taken off once on? I have tried the cuff which I loved, but something keeps bringing me back to the bracelet... so that brings me to my question-I have seen that the new thinner (small) love bracelet has a hinge on one side. Does anybody know whether it could withstand being taken on and off multiple times a week? Or might the screw be damaged if it is turned too often? Thanks lovelies!


----------



## Manolos21

Hi everyone! I'm thinking of buying my first love bracelet! Since I'm going to be in Paris, Florence, and Rome for my honeymoon, I figured I should get it there instead of here in the US. Do people know if the stock is pretty readily available at those stores? Is there a big difference in price? I know that I'll be able to get the VAT refund, so that should help!


----------



## baghagg

Morrison7552 said:


> So instead of getting a second love, for a brief moment I considered selling my other love bracelet and getting the 10 diamond love in PG. The more I thought about it--- I could never depart with my love--- it's like no longer a material possession, it's a part of me, does anyone else feel like they can never depart with theirs even to upgrade? It's crazy to me to feel like it isn't worth it because I can never imagine taking it off and just selling it. [emoji24]


I could never sell my Love because my husband gave it to me and wanted me to have it for years before I agreed to it,  so it's the sentimental value for me..  the 10 diamond has no nail heads so it's not as obvious a Love,  for better and for worse.


----------



## veromimo

rakhee81 said:


> In need of some help please lovely people! I have always admired the love bracelet but had never thought I would have one as my job means I am not allowed to wear any jewellery to work and my understanding of the original love is that it is designed not to be taken off once on? I have tried the cuff which I loved, but something keeps bringing me back to the bracelet... so that brings me to my question-I have seen that the new thinner (small) love bracelet has a hinge on one side. Does anybody know whether it could withstand being taken on and off multiple times a week? Or might the screw be damaged if it is turned too often? Thanks lovelies!


hello, I have both but can't wear the bracelet in my job, so I have to screw and unscrew each time I want to wear it or put it off,  I don't know if it can get quickly damaged, but certainly quickly scratched by doing this several  times a week, since a have the cuff I only wear the cuff, it's so comfy I really prefer this


----------



## rakhee81

veromimo said:


> hello, I have both but can't wear the bracelet in my job, so I have to screw and unscrew each time I want to wear it or put it off,  I don't know if it can get quickly damaged, but certainly quickly scratched by doing this several  times a week, since a have the cuff I only wear the cuff, it's so comfy I really prefer this



Thank you so much for replying! I think I'll go and try on the cuff again this weekend and the new small/thin bangle to try and decide!


----------



## rakhee81

So after my post above, I went and tried on the cuff again, and also the new small/thin bracelet for a direct comparison and oh my [emoji7] the thin bracelet is definitely the one! They didn't have the YG one in stock and I have some saving to do but hopefully soon it'll be mine!


----------



## purse512

rakhee81 said:


> So after my post above, I went and tried on the cuff again, and also the new small/thin bracelet for a direct comparison and oh my [emoji7] the thin bracelet is definitely the one! They didn't have the YG one in stock and I have some saving to do but hopefully soon it'll be mine!



I'm having the same dilemma - cuff or thin bracelet. Do you mind sharing why you like the thin bracelet more?


----------



## chubbiebunnie

A tip from my SA was to take a piece of scotch tape and wrap it around the screwdriver. (Just fold the tape in half lengthwise with the screwdriver tip in the middle.)

Really helps prevent scratches because the tape softens the sharp edges while staying thin enough to be still used!


----------



## Perli

rakhee81 said:


> So after my post above, I went and tried on the cuff again, and also the new small/thin bracelet for a direct comparison and oh my [emoji7] the thin bracelet is definitely the one! They didn't have the YG one in stock and I have some saving to do but hopefully soon it'll be mine!



Called my local boutique yesterday, they will not have the thin bracelet before in two weeks or so... Can´t wait to take a look! 
Love my love bracelet and I don`t know if I want to pair it with another bracelet at all.


----------



## rakhee81

purse512 said:


> I'm having the same dilemma - cuff or thin bracelet. Do you mind sharing why you like the thin bracelet more?



Hello! Two reasons I prefer the thin bracelet over the cuff-firstly I like the look of the thin bracelet better-I prefer the dainty look of it that makes it more discreet, and also I prefer the way it fits. I like that it can sit up higher on my arm that the cuff, but mainly I found with the cuff that when I turned my hand, the cuff would get stuck on my wrist at the opening part and I'd have to keep adjusting it to turn it back to the right way again! HTHs! [emoji4]


----------



## purse512

rakhee81 said:


> Hello! Two reasons I prefer the thin bracelet over the cuff-firstly I like the look of the thin bracelet better-I prefer the dainty look of it that makes it more discreet, and also I prefer the way it fits. I like that it can sit up higher on my arm that the cuff, but mainly I found with the cuff that when I turned my hand, the cuff would get stuck on my wrist at the opening part and I'd have to keep adjusting it to turn it back to the right way again! HTHs! [emoji4]



Thanks so much for your explanation! I tried on the cuff before and had the same problem as you described. Now I just have to decide if I like the thin one more or save longer to get the regular love.


----------



## Shelly319

rakhee81 said:


> Hello! Two reasons I prefer the thin bracelet over the cuff-firstly I like the look of the thin bracelet better-I prefer the dainty look of it that makes it more discreet, and also I prefer the way it fits. I like that it can sit up higher on my arm that the cuff, but mainly I found with the cuff that when I turned my hand, the cuff would get stuck on my wrist at the opening part and I'd have to keep adjusting it to turn it back to the right way again! HTHs! [emoji4]



The way the cuff fits depends on the shape of your wrist/arm. If you are more oval then the cuff fits well. I have the cuff and have had no issues with it turning or getting stuck. The price point of the new loves are great but I would take another look the bangle. The thin love is beautiful but it is really meant for stacking with other jewelry.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Those of you with the cuff and seen the new thin bangle, which is heavier- the cuff or bangle? Thanks[emoji4]


----------



## Jetsetmax

Call 1-800 Cartier and ask how many grams of gold are in each.  I called and the other week and they were able to tell me that information for the Clou and the regular size Love bangle (for those that are interested the Clou is 1.05 grams more).


----------



## Babsiegirl

If anyone is interested, the cuff is heavier than the narrow bangle.


----------



## Makenna

I tried on the thin love & cuff this past weekend with my classic love, I like the look with the thin love better.  I don't care for the thin love by itself but it's nice to stack.


----------



## Morrison7552

I really need the help of someone who stacks two loves that are the exact same size. So, I know inevitably the bracelets scratch, but I wanted to see how badly the edges of the bracelet (where they come in contact) scratch or damage each the other. Could you pretty please send pictures? [emoji1374] Your answer will greatly depend on whether I get the rainbow OR plain gold bracelet because I'll either stack them or I'll wear the bracelets separately (and I'll purchase the bracelet type  accordingly). Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Mininana

Morrison7552 said:


> I really need the help of someone who stacks two loves that are the exact same size. So, I know inevitably the bracelets scratch, but I wanted to see how badly the edges of the bracelet (where they come in contact) scratch or damage each the other. Could you pretty please send pictures? [emoji1374] Your answer will greatly depend on whether I get the rainbow OR plain gold bracelet because I'll either stack them or I'll wear the bracelets separately (and I'll purchase the bracelet type  accordingly). Thank you so much in advance.



I know what kind of scratch you mean but mine were scratched more on the side that didn't hit the other bracelet 
I would stack them...


----------



## ani108

For anyone with the thin love bracelet, could you post the pic with it in the box/screwdriver it comes with?

I'm wondering if the box/screwdriver are also thinner or if they the same size as the regular love. So curious!


----------



## Gigi2012

Morrison7552 said:


> I really need the help of someone who stacks two loves that are the exact same size. So, I know inevitably the bracelets scratch, but I wanted to see how badly the edges of the bracelet (where they come in contact) scratch or damage each the other. Could you pretty please send pictures? [emoji1374] Your answer will greatly depend on whether I get the rainbow OR plain gold bracelet because I'll either stack them or I'll wear the bracelets separately (and I'll purchase the bracelet type  accordingly). Thank you so much in advance.


I have only had mine stacked for a little over one month...it doesn't appear to scratch any more than just the one by itself. I am VERY picky about scratching...2 stacked is fine for me! The new one just has a couple of scratches on it...the scratches don't appear to be from stacking at all.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Morrison7552 said:


> I really need the help of someone who stacks two loves that are the exact same size. So, I know inevitably the bracelets scratch, but I wanted to see how badly the edges of the bracelet (where they come in contact) scratch or damage each the other. Could you pretty please send pictures? [emoji1374] Your answer will greatly depend on whether I get the rainbow OR plain gold bracelet because I'll either stack them or I'll wear the bracelets separately (and I'll purchase the bracelet type  accordingly). Thank you so much in advance.



If you buy the same size Love bracelets, they aren't really going to scratch each other when stacked,  The flat sides of the bracelets are basically against each other and edges of the bracelet and top surfaces do not hit each other.  The bracelets basically move together and if they do hit each other its mostly the flat sides that aren't really visible when you look at the bracelet from above.  If your Love bracelets are a different size, well then one might move over the other scratching it, or if stacked with a different style of bracelet it might get scratched.  However, just wearing a Love or Loves, more often the the wider surface with the screw motif/imprints or the bracelets edges will get scratched by coming in contact other objects, be it furniture, part of your car interior, door frames etc.  Good luck!


----------



## luxebaglover

Anyone knows if the new thin bracelets come with 4/10 diamonds? Or just pavé and plain gold?


----------



## RyukkuX

luxebaglover said:


> Anyone knows if the new thin bracelets come with 4/10 diamonds? Or just pavé and plain gold?


 
Currently only plain or pave.


----------



## Coco.lover

My current Stack! Added the RG JUC and YG Love in January 2017 and had the RG since April 2015.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Coco.lover said:


> My current Stack! Added the RG JUC and YG Love in January 2017 and had the RG since April 2015.



[emoji7]love it


----------



## megs0927

I wonder if the thin love is durable enough for constant wear like the original size...
I've been debating adding a wg piece to stack with my yg bangle but have had a hard time deciding between another bangle, cuff, and now the thin bangle. Wasn't crazy about the initial pics but the thin love is really growing on me when it's stacked with a classic bangle.


----------



## Coco.lover

Thank you! I thought that it was a little much but I realized I can away take one love off or the JUC and alternate. 


luvmy3girls said:


> [emoji7]love it


----------



## LQNT

My new YG cartier love bracelet. I got the thinner version as I'm super tiny. I got size 16 so it can sit on my arm comfortably when I'm on the computer working. I absolutely adore it and it was the perfect gift for our 6 year anniversary. Although it was cheaper than the original love bracelet it was still expensive. Since cartier raises prices often. We justified it as since it is still new, this will be the cheapest price it'll ever be sold as new.


----------



## sakuramickey

LQNT said:


> My new YG cartier love bracelet. I got the thinner version as I'm super tiny. I got size 16 so it can sit on my arm comfortably when I'm on the computer working. I absolutely adore it and it was the perfect gift for our 6 year anniversary. Although it was cheaper than the original love bracelet it was still expensive. Since cartier raises prices often. We justified it as since it is still new, this will be the cheapest price it'll ever be sold as new.



Congratulations! That's a nice anniversary present, and nice way to remember the present. I love your picture, flowers at the boutique! Enjoy your bracelet and happy anniversary


----------



## chiquitapet

Anybody wearing the thin love with a cuff? My current stack is a WG cuff and RG JUC. I'd love to add a YG bracelet but wonder if the thin love would sit properly against a cuff.


----------



## missfaraday

My first time posting at the Cartier thread! Just wanted to share my excitement. I got my first Cartier LOVE bracelet in yellow gold (on my wishlist since years!). This has been a present to myself, to celebrate a big promotion at work. 
I wanted the classic at first but ended up getting the new small version. As this is something that I'm offering to myself for a big effort throughout these years, this thinner and more "independent" version seemed like the go-to option! Hope you'll like it and thanks for letting me share


----------



## goldengirl123

missfaraday said:


> My first time posting at the Cartier thread! Just wanted to share my excitement. I got my first Cartier LOVE bracelet in yellow gold (on my wishlist since years!). This has been a present to myself, to celebrate a big promotion at work.
> I wanted the classic at first but ended up getting the new small version. As this is something that I'm offering to myself for a big effort throughout these years, this thinner and more "independent" version seemed like the go-to option! Hope you'll like it and thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3594783




Looks wonderful! And congratulations on the big promotion!


----------



## luxebaglover

RyukkuX said:


> Currently only plain or pave.



Thanks!


----------



## Tonimichelle

missfaraday said:


> My first time posting at the Cartier thread! Just wanted to share my excitement. I got my first Cartier LOVE bracelet in yellow gold (on my wishlist since years!). This has been a present to myself, to celebrate a big promotion at work.
> I wanted the classic at first but ended up getting the new small version. As this is something that I'm offering to myself for a big effort throughout these years, this thinner and more "independent" version seemed like the go-to option! Hope you'll like it and thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3594783


It looks beautiful on you


----------



## Zucnarf

missfaraday said:


> My first time posting at the Cartier thread! Just wanted to share my excitement. I got my first Cartier LOVE bracelet in yellow gold (on my wishlist since years!). This has been a present to myself, to celebrate a big promotion at work.
> I wanted the classic at first but ended up getting the new small version. As this is something that I'm offering to myself for a big effort throughout these years, this thinner and more "independent" version seemed like the go-to option! Hope you'll like it and thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3594783



Love this!!
Can you post a pic of opening and screw?


----------



## Mininana

Morrison7552 said:


> I really need the help of someone who stacks two loves that are the exact same size. So, I know inevitably the bracelets scratch, but I wanted to see how badly the edges of the bracelet (where they come in contact) scratch or damage each the other. Could you pretty please send pictures? [emoji1374] Your answer will greatly depend on whether I get the rainbow OR plain gold bracelet because I'll either stack them or I'll wear the bracelets separately (and I'll purchase the bracelet type  accordingly). Thank you so much in advance.



My son loves to play with them before he falls asleep so I do have the scratches you mention and I tried to take pics 


They are barely there but I do notice them and they do bother me a little but it has nothing to so with them hitting each other


----------



## Icyss

Hello Cartier Lovers. I have been debating on what Cartier bracelet should I get as my first Cartier. I'm torn between Love or JUC bracelet. This pic is from my Saks SA.


----------



## Shopmore

Icyss said:


> Hello Cartier Lovers. I have been debating on what Cartier bracelet should I get as my first Cartier. I'm torn between Love or JUC bracelet. This pic is from my Saks SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595295


Do you happen to know if Saks carries the new thinner Love bracelet?


----------



## Icyss

Shopmore said:


> Do you happen to know if Saks carries the new thinner Love bracelet?



Hi, I honestly don't know. I know that Saks in Boston has a Cartier boutique inside. You can call them. Just google Saks 5th Ave Boston.


----------



## Shopmore

Icyss said:


> Hi, I honestly don't know. I know that Saks in Boston has a Cartier boutique inside. You can call them. Just google Saks 5th Ave Boston.


Thanks!  I'll give them a call


----------



## Icyss

Shopmore said:


> Thanks!  I'll give them a call



You're welcome. Goodluck!


----------



## Jetsetmax

Shopmore said:


> Thanks!  I'll give them a call


I don't think the Saks Fifth Avenue in Boston carries the jewelry, just the watches.  However, I hear that they can bring things in from one of their stores that carries the jewelry.



Mininana said:


> My son loves to play with them before he falls asleep so I do have the scratches you mention and I tried to take pics
> They are barely there but I do notice them and they do bother me a little but it has nothing to so with them hitting each other


Gold is very soft and will pick up scratches no matter what one does with the bracelets.  Even wearing a textured shirt (cotton or linen) over time will small hairline scratches over time.  So just wear, enjoy, and don't let the scratches bother you.


----------



## sakuramickey

Icyss said:


> Hello Cartier Lovers. I have been debating on what Cartier bracelet should I get as my first Cartier. I'm torn between Love or JUC bracelet. This pic is from my Saks SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595295



Get the love first and then later add a diamond juc


----------



## Icyss

Jetsetmax said:


> I don't think the Saks Fifth Avenue in Boston carries the jewelry, just the watches.  However, I hear that they can bring things in from one of their stores that carries the jewelry.
> 
> You're right. My SA will be able to get a Cartier bracelet for me in Saks New York
> 
> 
> Gold is very soft and will pick up scratches no matter what one does with the bracelets.  Even wearing a textured shirt (cotton or linen) over time will small hairline scratches over time.  So just wear, enjoy, and don't let the scratches bother you.


----------



## jssl1688

Icyss said:


> Hello Cartier Lovers. I have been debating on what Cartier bracelet should I get as my first Cartier. I'm torn between Love or JUC bracelet. This pic is from my Saks SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595295




Do u plan on eventually getting both or will this likely be your only piece from Cartier? 

I had the same dilemma as you a year ago. I don't know if your looking at plain or ones with diamonds as that may sway you one way or another. 

I was between the yg 4 diamond love and yg diamond juc. I had the full support of dh on whatever I decided, but had a very hard time since both bracelets looked really good on me. 

I ultimately decided on the love as I felt it was more classic and could stand the test of time. Not that the juc is completely new, it's just been rested and re-introduced again. However, I just wasn't sold on a nail, either was dh. I have to say though, at first being totally against it, once I tried it on we both warmed up to it. It looked much better on vs just looking at it. 

If this is your only piece. I would stick with love. But if your planning more pieces and it's just a matter of which should you choose first, then either one you want more is a great choice.


----------



## Icyss

jssl1688 said:


> Do u plan on eventually getting both or will this likely be your only piece from Cartier?
> 
> I had the same dilemma as you a year ago. I don't know if your looking at plain or ones with diamonds as that may sway you one way or another.
> 
> I was between the yg 4 diamond love and yg diamond juc. I had the full support of dh on whatever I decided, but had a very hard time since both bracelets looked really good on me.
> 
> I ultimately decided on the love as I felt it was more classic and could stand the test of time. Not that the juc is completely new, it's just been rested and re-introduced again. However, I just wasn't sold on a nail, either was dh. I have to say though, at first being totally against it, once I tried it on we both warmed up to it. It looked much better on vs just looking at it.
> 
> If this is your only piece. I would stick with love. But if your planning more pieces and it's just a matter of which should you choose first, then either one you want more is a great choice.



Thank you for your input. I've decided to get the plain YG Love bracelet. Have a great night![emoji253]


----------



## jkhuu623

Icyss said:


> Hello Cartier Lovers. I have been debating on what Cartier bracelet should I get as my first Cartier. I'm torn between Love or JUC bracelet. This pic is from my Saks SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595295



Get both! I just got the JUC last week and love it!


----------



## chiquitapet

Icyss said:


> Hello Cartier Lovers. I have been debating on what Cartier bracelet should I get as my first Cartier. I'm torn between Love or JUC bracelet. This pic is from my Saks SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595295



I'd get the love first and add juc later


----------



## Icyss

jkhuu623 said:


> Get both! I just got the JUC last week and love it!



Getting both is out of my budget. Thank you for your input![emoji253]


----------



## Icyss

chiquitapet said:


> I'd get the love first and add juc later



Thank you! I've decided to get the Love[emoji253]


----------



## Yali96

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and I'd love it if you could answer me this question. I'm thinking about buying the YG love and wearing it all the time without taking it off as its supposed to be. However, I was wondering how do you handle the hair that grows on you arms?  I hate having hair on my hands so I'm removing it every now and then but I have to take my jewelries off before doing it. Is it possible to remove the hair without taking the bracelet off all the time? How do you girls manage to do it? Thank you


----------



## Andy1612

missfaraday said:


> My first time posting at the Cartier thread! Just wanted to share my excitement. I got my first Cartier LOVE bracelet in yellow gold (on my wishlist since years!). This has been a present to myself, to celebrate a big promotion at work.
> I wanted the classic at first but ended up getting the new small version. As this is something that I'm offering to myself for a big effort throughout these years, this thinner and more "independent" version seemed like the go-to option! Hope you'll like it and thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3594783



Congratulations on the promotion and the love bracelet!


----------



## 7777777

Need help from the experts! My first and only love: classic YG or YG with four diamonds?


----------



## Tatownz

7777777 said:


> Need help from the experts! My first and only love: classic YG or YG with four diamonds?


Hi 7777777, the four diamonds is lovely but I went with the classic YG for my first love. Have you tried both on?


----------



## Tatownz

missfaraday said:


> My first time posting at the Cartier thread! Just wanted to share my excitement. I got my first Cartier LOVE bracelet in yellow gold (on my wishlist since years!). This has been a present to myself, to celebrate a big promotion at work.
> I wanted the classic at first but ended up getting the new small version. As this is something that I'm offering to myself for a big effort throughout these years, this thinner and more "independent" version seemed like the go-to option! Hope you'll like it and thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3594783



Lovely piece!!! congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## 7777777

Tatownz said:


> Hi 7777777, the four diamonds is lovely but I went with the classic YG for my first love. Have you tried both on?


Thank you. Tried the diamond one on, will check the classic today.


----------



## 7777777




----------



## 7777777

With and without diamonds. What do you think?


----------



## Tatownz

7777777 said:


> View attachment 3596254
> View attachment 3596253





7777777 said:


> With and without diamonds. What do you think?


Love the diamonds on you!


----------



## sakuramickey

7777777 said:


> With and without diamonds. What do you think?



With the diamonds


----------



## Morrison7552

Jetsetmax said:


> If you buy the same size Love bracelets, they aren't really going to scratch each other when stacked,  The flat sides of the bracelets are basically against each other and edges of the bracelet and top surfaces do not hit each other.  The bracelets basically move together and if they do hit each other its mostly the flat sides that aren't really visible when you look at the bracelet from above.  If your Love bracelets are a different size, well then one might move over the other scratching it, or if stacked with a different style of bracelet it might get scratched.  However, just wearing a Love or Loves, more often the the wider surface with the screw motif/imprints or the bracelets edges will get scratched by coming in contact other objects, be it furniture, part of your car interior, door frames etc.  Good luck!



Thank you sooooo much I am really excited now [emoji847][emoji173]️[emoji4] I've been low key worried about it for months.


----------



## Morrison7552

Gigi2012 said:


> I have only had mine stacked for a little over one month...it doesn't appear to scratch any more than just the one by itself. I am VERY picky about scratching...2 stacked is fine for me! The new one just has a couple of scratches on it...the scratches don't appear to be from stacking at all.



Thank you so very much!! I should of asked a lot sooner, it would of really helped with my decision. I appreciate you guys.


----------



## missfaraday

goldengirl123 said:


> Looks wonderful! And congratulations on the big promotion!





Tonimichelle said:


> It looks beautiful on you





Andy1612 said:


> Congratulations on the promotion and the love bracelet!





Tatownz said:


> Lovely piece!!! congratulations on your promotion!



Thank you so much lovely ladies . I really like this thin version for celebrating self milestones! - I might add a regular size LOVE bracelet in the future, but for now I'm getting the most of this one and I love it to pieces. 
Have a great week! xx


----------



## Zucnarf

7777777 said:


> View attachment 3596254
> View attachment 3596253



Without


----------



## helenama

missfaraday said:


> My first time posting at the Cartier thread! Just wanted to share my excitement. I got my first Cartier LOVE bracelet in yellow gold (on my wishlist since years!). This has been a present to myself, to celebrate a big promotion at work.
> I wanted the classic at first but ended up getting the new small version. As this is something that I'm offering to myself for a big effort throughout these years, this thinner and more "independent" version seemed like the go-to option! Hope you'll like it and thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3594783



That is so beautiful and looks absolutely perfect on you! [emoji7]


----------



## missfaraday

helenama said:


> That is so beautiful and looks absolutely perfect on you! [emoji7]



Thank you so much lovely! [emoji173]


----------



## jssl1688

7777777 said:


> View attachment 3596254
> View attachment 3596253


 
with, diamonds add something extra special to this piece.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Can't wait to share my new in - skinny Love in RG ! 




Finally I get to own a Love thanks to the new screw system. I have a brain condition which may require emergency MRI scan during relapse. The Classic Love system just make it too tedious to remove the bracelet during emergency and the hospital will most likely saw it off !


----------



## Icyss

Finally pulled the trigger! I've decided to get the classic YG Løve. My first Cartier bracelet & probably not my last[emoji7]


----------



## Jetsetmax

Icyss said:


> Finally pulled the trigger! I've decided to get the classic YG Løve. My first Cartier bracelet & probably not my last[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598258


Congrats, they are addictive!!!  I started with the RG, then eventually got one in WG, and now I'm considering one in YG.  Congrats again and enjoy it !!!


----------



## Icyss

Jetsetmax said:


> Congrats, they are addictive!!!  I started with the RG, then eventually got one in WG, and now I'm considering one in YG.  Congrats again and enjoy it !!!



Thank you so much! I want the JUC next time. I gotta let my wallet breathe for a few months. Lol


----------



## sakuramickey

Icyss said:


> Finally pulled the trigger! I've decided to get the classic YG Løve. My first Cartier bracelet & probably not my last[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598258


Congratulations with your Cartier! Great choice. Cartier addiction is worst than handbags imo, so I am sure your next purchase will be very soon


----------



## sakuramickey

bunnyNwife said:


> Can't wait to share my new in - skinny Love in RG !
> 
> View attachment 3597853
> 
> 
> Finally I get to own a Love thanks to the new screw system. I have a brain condition which may require emergency MRI scan during relapse. The Classic Love system just make it too tedious to remove the bracelet during emergency and the hospital will most likely saw it off !


Congratulations with the new thin bracelet. Sorry to hear about your condition. I hope you will feel better soon. Hugs!


----------



## Morrison7552

Icyss said:


> Finally pulled the trigger! I've decided to get the classic YG Løve. My first Cartier bracelet & probably not my last[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598258



Love it!! Take good care of it, wear your sweatband! I'm sure you'll make lots of wonderful memories wearing your love.


----------



## 000

bunnyNwife said:


> Can't wait to share my new in - skinny Love in RG !
> 
> View attachment 3597853
> 
> 
> Finally I get to own a Love thanks to the new screw system. I have a brain condition which may require emergency MRI scan during relapse. The Classic Love system just make it too tedious to remove the bracelet during emergency and the hospital will most likely saw it off !


Beautiful bracelets! Would you mind elaborating on the new screw system? TIA!


----------



## bunnyNwife

000 said:


> Beautiful bracelets! Would you mind elaborating on the new screw system? TIA!



there is only 1 screw while the other side is a hinge. To scew, only need to turn from - to I which is merely a 90 degree anti-clockwise if you wear on right wrist.


----------



## sanmi

Pair it with my 2 lucky charms bracelets


----------



## missmilk

Hi ladies, just curious whether anyone has any information on whether there will be a cuff version of the new thin Love bracelet?


----------



## Jujubay

missmilk said:


> Hi ladies, just curious whether anyone has any information on whether there will be a cuff version of the new thin Love bracelet?


I just purchase the new mini love yesterday in rose gold and didn't see any in cuff, but it could just be my location.


----------



## umichmm

Hi all!  I'm contemplating a travel purchase but does anyone know what the retail prices are for the Love bracelet (regular or thin) are in Japan right now?  I've been scouring google and I'm having trouble IDing that (and then in turn converting that to USD.)


----------



## annija berzina

Hi, ladies! i need your help  I get the cartier bracelet preowned. Looks nice, but the thing is: that number on my bracelet is the same like in picture of bracelet in cartier home page. Is it possible? I have a numer CDR 094835.
Hope u can help with answer..thanks


----------



## Morrison7552

annija berzina said:


> Hi, ladies! i need your help  I get the cartier bracelet preowned. Looks nice, but the thing is: that number on my bracelet is the same like in picture of bracelet in cartier home page. Is it possible? I have a numer CDR 094835.
> Hope u can help with answer..thanks



It seems highly unlikely that you would end up with that exact bracelet.


----------



## civic4800

Hi Ladies, I need your expertise/opinions.  I'm going to London soon and have my eye on the Cartier Love Cuff in YG which is 3600 pounds.  This price includes VAT.  Is it better to purchase the cuff there?  It appears that the VAT refund will be 486 pounds but I can't find information indicating if I'll have to pay any additional fees and if I have to pay any tax once I return to the US.  Basically, price wise, is it better to purchase there or in my city where the cuff will total $4,500 + $450 (10% sales tax) = $4950.  Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Jujubay

civic4800 said:


> Hi Ladies, I need your expertise/opinions.  I'm going to London soon and have my eye on the Cartier Love Cuff in YG which is 3600 pounds.  This price includes VAT.  Is it better to purchase the cuff there?  It appears that the VAT refund will be 486 pounds but I can't find information indicating if I'll have to pay any additional fees and if I have to pay any tax once I return to the US.  Basically, price wise, is it better to purchase there or in my city where the cuff will total $4,500 + $450 (10% sales tax) = $4950.  Any input is appreciated.



I just got back from Paris and Rome, and made a lot of purchase with the VAT refund. I received the VAT return back on all my CC. When I got back in the States I answer all questions honestly, but because I didn't spend over 10K I didn't have to pay any taxes. Just make sure you keep all VAT items refund in your carry on, and not in your check in bags. Also, don't wear any of the items you buy, it'll void the VAT refund. Good Luck


----------



## civic4800

Thanks for the response!


----------



## luxebaglover

7777777 said:


> Need help from the experts! My first and only love: classic YG or YG with four diamonds?



Four diamonds!!!


----------



## 7777777

civic4800 said:


> Hi Ladies, I need your expertise/opinions.  I'm going to London soon and have my eye on the Cartier Love Cuff in YG which is 3600 pounds.  This price includes VAT.  Is it better to purchase the cuff there?  It appears that the VAT refund will be 486 pounds but I can't find information indicating if I'll have to pay any additional fees and if I have to pay any tax once I return to the US.  Basically, price wise, is it better to purchase there or in my city where the cuff will total $4,500 + $450 (10% sales tax) = $4950.  Any input is appreciated.


There is a good chance you will have to pay fees as you return. They allow $800 per person and there is a chart of what they can charge you if you bring more. My husband brought me around $2500 of things from London and had to pay around $60-80. 
And keep the item in the box, do not wear it to get the VAT refund, sometimes they do check the items. GL!


----------



## civic4800

7777777 said:


> There is a good chance you will have to pay fees as you return. They allow $800 per person and there is a chart of what they can charge you if you bring more. My husband brought me around $2500 of things from London and had to pay around $60-80.
> And keep the item in the box, do not wear it to get the VAT refund, sometimes they do check the items. GL!


Ok, good to know.  Even if I have to pay an extra $100 or so, it looks like I'll still save a few bucks on the item in the end.  That's what I was trying to figure out.  If I had to pay something once I returned to the States, with the VAT refund, would it still be less than buying the item in the States and paying sales tax.


----------



## j3nm4k

Jujubay said:


> I just got back from Paris and Rome, and made a lot of purchase with the VAT refund. I received the VAT return back on all my CC. When I got back in the States I answer all questions honestly, but because I didn't spend over 10K I didn't have to pay any taxes. Just make sure you keep all VAT items refund in your carry on, and not in your check in bags. Also, don't wear any of the items you buy, it'll void the VAT refund. Good Luck


The 10k number is for any *cash* you are bringing back into the country and not applicable to consumer products. You are not taxed on purchases up to $800 by US customs. The remainder of the total purchase amount over $800 is reportable and taxable


----------



## labellavita27

Will the Cartier love bracelet pass through the TSA check without me removing it?


----------



## nastasja

labellavita27 said:


> Will the Cartier love bracelet pass through the TSA check without me removing it?



Yes.


----------



## labellavita27

killerlife said:


> Yes.



Hmmm for sure? [emoji85][emoji33] ‍♂️ oh no!


----------



## j3nm4k

labellavita27 said:


> Hmmm for sure? [emoji85][emoji33] ‍♂️ oh no!


I do it every week. No problems


----------



## labellavita27

j3nm4k said:


> I do it every week. No problems



Hmmm well I didn't take mine off and I wasn't sure if it was my bracelet or my Chloe Susanna boots or my necklace. I had TSA precheck so figured didn't need to. So I don't know what is making the scanner go off.


----------



## j3nm4k

labellavita27 said:


> Hmmm well I didn't take mine off and I wasn't sure if it was my bracelet or my Chloe Susanna boots or my necklace. I had TSA precheck so figured didn't need to. So I don't know what is making the scanner go off.


Betting it's the boots


----------



## goldengirl123

labellavita27 said:


> Will the Cartier love bracelet pass through the TSA check without me removing it?


Yep. I go through all the time without any issues.


----------



## baghagg

labellavita27 said:


> Will the Cartier love bracelet pass through the TSA check without me removing it?


I was held aside and had to go thru full body scan recently due to my Love bracelet,  it actually happened twice in two different airports.


----------



## labellavita27

baghagg said:


> I was held aside and had to go thru full body scan recently due to my Love bracelet,  it actually happened twice in two different airports.



Okay so it might be that lol


----------



## civic4800

j3nm4k said:


> The 10k number is for any *cash* you are bringing back into the country and not applicable to consumer products. You are not taxed on purchases up to $800 by US customs. The remainder of the total purchase amount over $800 is reportable and taxable


Do you know if there's a way to find out if the amount over $800 is a flat, taxed rate or how I can figure out how much it will be taxed?


----------



## lilsweetie

baghagg said:


> I was held aside and had to go thru full body scan recently due to my Love bracelet,  it actually happened twice in two different airports.


Same here! I've gone through many different US airports (from New Orleans to California, Seattle, Washington DC... ) and no issues over, but oddly when I went through the YVR (Vancouver, BC) airport, the scanner beeped and I had to do the full body scan.


----------



## Jujubay

j3nm4k said:


> The 10k number is for any *cash* you are bringing back into the country and not applicable to consumer products. You are not taxed on purchases up to $800 by US customs. The remainder of the total purchase amount over $800 is reportable and taxable




Ok, that's really weird then. I flew from Rome to GA, and I declare everything. I spent well over 8K and didn't pay a cent in taxes when I land. My gf who was traveling with me spent around 5K and she too didn't get charge and tax.


----------



## Shelly319

Jujubay said:


> Ok, that's really weird then. I flew from Rome to GA, and I declare everything. I spent well over 8K and didn't pay a cent in taxes when I land. My gf who was traveling with me spent around 5K and she too didn't get charge and tax.



That's because customs missed you. I wouldn't broadcast this if I were you lol.


----------



## Icyss

First time wearing my Love bracelet the other day[emoji7]


----------



## letsgo

civic4800 said:


> Hi Ladies, I need your expertise/opinions.  I'm going to London soon and have my eye on the Cartier Love Cuff in YG which is 3600 pounds.  This price includes VAT.  Is it better to purchase the cuff there?  It appears that the VAT refund will be 486 pounds but I can't find information indicating if I'll have to pay any additional fees and if I have to pay any tax once I return to the US.  Basically, price wise, is it better to purchase there or in my city where the cuff will total $4,500 + $450 (10% sales tax) = $4950.  Any input is appreciated.



You can also check stock for the Cartier inside LHR terminal 5. I believe the actual purchase price already excludes VAT and you will not get taxed through customs on items purchased at the airport (duty free!) when you return.


----------



## torochip

Splurged on a RG thin (small) love bracelet last weekend. My size is 15 and it wasn't available in store so it had to be ordered and shipped home. I finally got it Thursday. So far I like it a lot. I liked it better than the original size b/c of how it hangs off my arm. I think the original one is a bit bulky (also smallest size is 16) but would look great stacked with smaller pieces. The smaller ones would look awesome stacked too but more delicate by itself. I also like the smaller one due to the ability to just open and close it with ease. As a mom to a toddler I need to be able to take it on and off more often depending on what I'm doing. My SA told me that the original one the screw can get loose over time if you take it out too often. Before we left the SA congratulated me on owning one of the first new bracelets. A nice surprised since I didn't even know this size is new. I'm more of a bag person and only own a few jewelry pieces besides my e ring and band.


----------



## Tonimichelle

torochip said:


> Splurged on a RG thin (small) love bracelet last weekend. My size is 15 and it wasn't available in store so it had to be ordered and shipped home. I finally got it Thursday. So far I like it a lot. I liked it better than the original size b/c of how it hangs off my arm. I think the original one is a bit bulky (also smallest size is 16) but would look great stacked with smaller pieces. The smaller ones would look awesome stacked too but more delicate by itself. I also like the smaller one due to the ability to just open and close it with ease. As a mom to a toddler I need to be able to take it on and off more often depending on what I'm doing. My SA told me that the original one the screw can get loose over time if you take it out too often. Before we left the SA congratulated me on owning one of the first new bracelets. A nice surprised since I didn't even know this size is new. I'm more of a bag person and only own a few jewelry pieces besides my e ring and band.


Congratulations it looks gorgeous on you and the rose gold is perfect against your skin tone


----------



## Perli

torochip said:


> Splurged on a RG thin (small) love bracelet last weekend. My size is 15 and it wasn't available in store so it had to be ordered and shipped home. I finally got it Thursday. So far I like it a lot. I liked it better than the original size b/c of how it hangs off my arm. I think the original one is a bit bulky (also smallest size is 16) but would look great stacked with smaller pieces. The smaller ones would look awesome stacked too but more delicate by itself. I also like the smaller one due to the ability to just open and close it with ease. As a mom to a toddler I need to be able to take it on and off more often depending on what I'm doing. My SA told me that the original one the screw can get loose over time if you take it out too often. Before we left the SA congratulated me on owning one of the first new bracelets. A nice surprised since I didn't even know this size is new. I'm more of a bag person and only own a few jewelry pieces besides my e ring and band.



Congrats on your beautiful bracelet! Love Cartier RG! Can't wait to look at the thin Loves myself, hopefully next week. Enjoy!


----------



## Gemmathilde

torochip said:


> Splurged on a RG thin (small) love bracelet last weekend. My size is 15 and it wasn't available in store so it had to be ordered and shipped home. I finally got it Thursday. So far I like it a lot. I liked it better than the original size b/c of how it hangs off my arm. I think the original one is a bit bulky (also smallest size is 16) but would look great stacked with smaller pieces. The smaller ones would look awesome stacked too but more delicate by itself. I also like the smaller one due to the ability to just open and close it with ease. As a mom to a toddler I need to be able to take it on and off more often depending on what I'm doing. My SA told me that the original one the screw can get loose over time if you take it out too often. Before we left the SA congratulated me on owning one of the first new bracelets. A nice surprised since I didn't even know this size is new. I'm more of a bag person and only own a few jewelry pieces besides my e ring and band.



The bracelet looks so gorgeous on you! Congrats! [emoji7] I'm thinking about purchasing the thin love bracelet too, as my wrists are very small.


----------



## y_yvon

Husband bought for me [emoji4]


----------



## luvprada

y_yvon said:


> Husband bought for me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3602397



Stunning enjoy!


----------



## Tonimichelle

y_yvon said:


> Husband bought for me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3602397


Congrats, it's lovely and what a lovely husband


----------



## One_s2

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if anybody can give me a second opinion here? It has been bothering me for weeks. I purchased this bangle and ring from a trusted friend but im doubting its authenticity now. 

I posted on the authentication thread a few weeks ago with no response. 

Someone please help. If you know of an authentication service, please also let me know.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shelly319

One_s2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody can give me a second opinion here? It has been bothering me for weeks. I purchased this bangle and ring from a trusted friend but im doubting its authenticity now.
> 
> I posted on the authentication thread a few weeks ago with no response.
> 
> Someone please help. If you know of an authentication service, please also let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have the cuff which I purchased from a Cartier boutique and my copyrights symbol comes before the word Cartier. I also have other verbiage in different places. This could be because it's the cuff. So it's copyright symbol then the word Cartier then the size then a combo of letters and numbers and then Aus 750. I am guessing it was made in Austria?


----------



## Jetsetmax

One_s2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody can give me a second opinion here? It has been bothering me for weeks. I purchased this bangle and ring from a trusted friend but im doubting its authenticity now.
> 
> I posted on the authentication thread a few weeks ago with no response.
> Thanks in advance!



Unfortunately, what makes authenticating them very difficult is the really old ones had few or no markings, and over the years the markings have changed.   I have a rose gold Love bracelet that I got at my local Cartier boutique in 2008, and then in 2014 I bought it in white gold at the same Cartier boutique, and the markings and even the Cartier script inside is different.   To many variables make them tough to authenticate.


----------



## Xkaren

My boyfriend got me my love bracelet in Cancun a month ago! So in love! This baby is fairly young and still pretty shiny.- Debating if I want to stack it like this.. the other bracelets are 24kt and I'm not sure if they will damage it


----------



## torochip

Xkaren said:


> My boyfriend got me my love bracelet in Cancun a month ago! So in love! This baby is fairly young and still pretty shiny.- Debating if I want to stack it like this.. the other bracelets are 24kt and I'm not sure if they will damage it



I like it stacked! Not sure about damaging it but I think you should be fine with normal wear.


----------



## torochip

Gemmathilde said:


> The bracelet looks so gorgeous on you! Congrats! [emoji7] I'm thinking about purchasing the thin love bracelet too, as my wrists are very small.



Thank you! I definitely recommend trying it on in the store. I had the regular Love on one hand and the thin one on the other. I spent almost an hour walking around the store before making a decision.


----------



## missfaraday

torochip said:


> Splurged on a RG thin (small) love bracelet last weekend. My size is 15 and it wasn't available in store so it had to be ordered and shipped home. I finally got it Thursday. So far I like it a lot. I liked it better than the original size b/c of how it hangs off my arm. I think the original one is a bit bulky (also smallest size is 16) but would look great stacked with smaller pieces. The smaller ones would look awesome stacked too but more delicate by itself. I also like the smaller one due to the ability to just open and close it with ease. As a mom to a toddler I need to be able to take it on and off more often depending on what I'm doing. My SA told me that the original one the screw can get loose over time if you take it out too often. Before we left the SA congratulated me on owning one of the first new bracelets. A nice surprised since I didn't even know this size is new. I'm more of a bag person and only own a few jewelry pieces besides my e ring and band.



Congratulations! It looks gorgeous on you. [emoji173] 
I also got my YG thin bracelet a week ago and haven't taken if off since. I agree with you that it's the best option for tiny wrists, and also to feel more free to remove it whenever we need to. 
Enjoy it a lot! [emoji253][emoji92]


----------



## love_addict919

Hello Ladies!

Looking for opinions- I am finally ready to make a love bracelet purchase however, the original love bracelet is just out of my price range right now. Instead, I am looking to buy either the WG small  bracelet or the WG cuff which are both in my budget. Any positives or negatives to owning either one? I really cant decide between the two. Thanks!!!


----------



## Saraja

Coco.lover said:


> My current Stack! Added the RG JUC and YG Love in January 2017 and had the RG since April 2015.



OR ANYONE WITH RG... has anyone noticed the Rose Gold changing hue or color at all? How does it wear? I am torn, I love all Rose Gold but the plating on other items usually wears very poorly with my skin for some reason.


----------



## Christofle

Saraja said:


> OR ANYONE WITH RG... has anyone noticed the Rose Gold changing hue or color at all? How does it wear? I am torn, I love all Rose Gold but the plating on other items usually wears very poorly with my skin for some reason.



Specifically with Cartier rose gold, I've noticed that the yellow and rose gold portions appear to be the same hue on my trinity ring after wearing it a couple of years. I've had no issue with other rosegold alloys.


----------



## Saraja

.


----------



## Saraja

Christofle said:


> Specifically with Cartier rose gold, I've noticed that the yellow and rose gold portions appear to be the same hue on my trinity ring after wearing it a couple of years. I've had no issue with other rosegold alloys.



That's what I'm afraid of. 

ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS PROBLEM WITH Cartier Rose Gold?


----------



## Tonimichelle

love_addict919 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Looking for opinions- I am finally ready to make a love bracelet purchase however, the original love bracelet is just out of my price range right now. Instead, I am looking to buy either the WG small  bracelet or the WG cuff which are both in my budget. Any positives or negatives to owning either one? I really cant decide between the two. Thanks!!!


I have the cuff in wg and absolutely love it. I don't need to check screws are tightened, the price point is more reasonable and I can take it off easily if I need to. That said I tend to just leave it on 24/7 as it is so comfortable I can't feel I'm wearing it!
I think both are beautiful and it's wise to try both on and see which you prefer. The small/ thin bracelet is more dainty.
You could of course wait a little while and save for the full bangle, but when I was looking to purchase, even though I could just about stretch to it I would have struggled to justify the purchase as I was buying it for myself, and I knew I would be paranoid constantly checking screws!


----------



## thewildraven

love_addict919 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Looking for opinions- I am finally ready to make a love bracelet purchase however, the original love bracelet is just out of my price range right now. Instead, I am looking to buy either the WG small  bracelet or the WG cuff which are both in my budget. Any positives or negatives to owning either one? I really cant decide between the two. Thanks!!!





Tonimichelle said:


> I have the cuff in wg and absolutely love it. I don't need to check screws are tightened, the price point is more reasonable and I can take it off easily if I need to. That said I tend to just leave it on 24/7 as it is so comfortable I can't feel I'm wearing it!
> I think both are beautiful and it's wise to try both on and see which you prefer. The small/ thin bracelet is more dainty.
> You could of course wait a little while and save for the full bangle, but when I was looking to purchase, even though I could just about stretch to it I would have struggled to justify the purchase as I was buying it for myself, and I knew I would be paranoid constantly checking screws!



I would add that most people seem to feel that the thin love unless you are really dainty needs stacking with either another thin (which more than cancels out any saving) or another bracelet, the cuff you can wear on its own or stacked


----------



## 959912

Any suggestions of rose gold or yellow gold for Asian skin tone?  

Anyone have an experience rose gold will change colour after a period? Thx


----------



## Jetsetmax

959912 said:


> Any suggestions of rose gold or yellow gold for Asian skin tone?


You really need to try on both the yellow and the rose to see which color is best suited for your skin tone.  Several of my Asian friends have very different skin tones so you really need to try them to see which looks best on you.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Saraja said:


> ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS PROBLEM WITH Cartier Rose Gold?



I've had a rose gold Love bracelet since 2008, and it has faded a bit.  If you put it next to a yellow gold one you can tell its rose, also the screw designs around the bracelet show a rose tone.  Rose gold is a metal composition, and that has not actually changed.  Its the outer surface that may have had an oxidizing reaction due to contact with chemicals in our water (when we shower or go in a swimming pool).  Therefore, if one were to get the bracelet polished again it would probably look more rose colored again.
This issue with rose gold is not specific to Cartier.  I have heard of this happening with some rose gold Rolex watches that have been worn in swimming pools.  Rolex came up with a special composition to try to resist color fading, but even their composition doesn't always work.

I've actually gotten used to my rose gold Love having faded a bit.  It doesn't bother me anymore.  Also, there are different shades of Pink/Rose Gold...and they are even graded.  4N is less rosey, 5N has more rose to it, and 6N has so much copper used in its alloy that it's called red gold.  My Love bracelet is now a closer match to my 4N rose gold watch from Vacheron than my 5N watches but I'm ok with that.  Wishing you luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Spr6pk

I'm ladies, I'm planning on buying my very first love bracelet in the very near future. I live in NYC, I guess my only options will be the carriers boutiques in Manhattan. I heard that there is a Cartier boutique inside the saks at fifth avenue and you can earn reward points that worth hundred of dollar if opening a saks credit card. Anyone has any experience purchasing a live bracelet there? What's the best possible deals and ways I can save some money?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## pinky7129

Spr6pk said:


> I'm ladies, I'm planning on buying my very first love bracelet in the very near future. I live in NYC, I guess my only options will be the carriers boutiques in Manhattan. I heard that there is a Cartier boutique inside the saks at fifth avenue and you can earn reward points that worth hundred of dollar if opening a saks credit card. Anyone has any experience purchasing a live bracelet there? What's the best possible deals and ways I can save some money?  Thanks in advance!!!



I brought mine at saks with a woman named Violeta. Recommend her!


----------



## Spr6pk

pinky7129 said:


> I brought mine at saks with a woman named Violeta. Recommend her!


Thanks for the quick response, is it the one at 611 5th Ave? Did you use your saks card? Any reward or gift card you received?


----------



## pinky7129

Spr6pk said:


> Thanks for the quick response, is it the one at 611 5th Ave? Did you use your saks card? Any reward or gift card you received?



No. I have enough credit cards as is. Yes only saks at fifth only


----------



## Spr6pk

pinky7129 said:


> No. I have enough credit cards as is. Yes only saks at fifth only


May I ask why do you purchased it From the Cartier inside Saks instead of Cartier boutiques at other locations, if there is no benefits.


----------



## pinky7129

Spr6pk said:


> May I ask why do you purchased it From the Cartier inside Saks instead of Cartier boutiques at other locations, if there is no benefits.



I had an sa recommendation


----------



## pupee

One_s2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anybody can give me a second opinion here? It has been bothering me for weeks. I purchased this bangle and ring from a trusted friend but im doubting its authenticity now.
> 
> I posted on the authentication thread a few weeks ago with no response.
> 
> Someone please help. If you know of an authentication service, please also let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



to be honest.... it looks off... the wordings font and size looked very different from mine..


----------



## travelgal16

Is the thin love very malleable? I'm afraid I'll damage or bend the thin love while in the gym.


----------



## CherryHeart

travelgal16 said:


> Is the thin love very malleable? I'm afraid I'll damage or bend the thin love while in the gym.


Same, I'm curious to know this too! I'm currently saving up for my first love bracelet, originally I wanted the angle but now there's the smaller version, it might be a better alternative with the price (I also like the dainty look, I feel the original bangle can be a little overbearing). Is the small as "durable" though?


----------



## Babsiegirl

CherryHeart said:


> Same, I'm curious to know this too! I'm currently saving up for my first love bracelet, originally I wanted the angle but now there's the smaller version, it might be a better alternative with the price (I also like the dainty look, I feel the original bangle can be a little overbearing). Is the small as "durable" though?



I've never seen the thinner bangle, but I did call customer service to get the gram weight of it. It weighs 19.35 grams which is pretty heavy. The cuff is a little heavier at 23.5 grams. I have the cuff and there's no way you could bend it. Hopefully someone who has the new bangle can chime in.


----------



## Saraja

Jetsetmax said:


> I've had a rose gold Love bracelet since 2008, and it has faded a bit.  If you put it next to a yellow gold one you can tell its rose, also the screw designs around the bracelet show a rose tone.  Rose gold is a metal composition, and that has not actually changed.  Its the outer surface that may have had an oxidizing reaction due to contact with chemicals in our water (when we shower or go in a swimming pool).  Therefore, if one were to get the bracelet polished again it would probably look more rose colored again.
> This issue with rose gold is not specific to Cartier.  I have heard of this happening with some rose gold Rolex watches that have been worn in swimming pools.  Rolex came up with a special composition to try to resist color fading, but even their composition doesn't always work.
> 
> I've actually gotten used to my rose gold Love having faded a bit.  It doesn't bother me anymore.  Also, there are different shades of Pink/Rose Gold...and they are even graded.  4N is less rosey, 5N has more rose to it, and 6N has so much copper used in its alloy that it's called red gold.  My Love bracelet is now a closer match to my 4N rose gold watch from Vacheron than my 5N watches but I'm ok with that.  Wishing you luck with whatever you decide.



Thank you. I just have a hard time justifying spending the money knowing the coloring may change. But I love the look of the Rose!


----------



## Shelly319

Saraja said:


> Thank you. I just have a hard time justifying spending the money knowing the coloring may change. But I love the look of the Rose!



The yellow and rose gold are the same price. It's the white that costs more. I have the rose gold and think it's beautiful. Yes over time it will fade like other rose gold items but until then I will enjoy my rose gold cuff.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Saraja said:


> Thank you. I just have a hard time justifying spending the money knowing the coloring may change. But I love the look of the Rose!


I suppose if it fades and it bothers you, you could always bring it to Cartier and ask them to polish it for you.  I would think doing so should remove the oxidized top layer.  Under it, it would probably still be more rose colored.   The composition of the metal hasn't changed, its just the top layer has been exposed to chemicals causing some fading.  Just don't get it polished too often as you do lose a little bit of gold each time you have a piece polished.  A polishing every 5-10 years is probably no big deal, but if you do it very frequently it make make the screws look quite shallow and round off the crisp edges of the bracelet.


----------



## osang321

Would someone know the price history of the love bracelet? I purchased one love bracelet and two love cuffs believing that they would hold their value through the years.


----------



## TazHawk

osang321 said:


> Would someone know the price history of the love bracelet? I purchased one love bracelet and two love cuffs believing that they would hold their value through the years.



I think the price of the love bracelet in 1970 was $250. Adjusted for inflation, $250 in 1970 has the same buying power as $1,500 today.


----------



## Jetsetmax

osang321 said:


> Would someone know the price history of the love bracelet? I purchased one love bracelet and two love cuffs believing that they would hold their value through the years.


I recently saw old advertisement from 1970, and back then a Love bracelet was $250. I got my first one in 2008 and its was $3,600.   A current one in yellow gold or rose is $6,300.


----------



## CeeJay

As I am a 'bangle' gal, both of my Cartier pieces are large: 

Love Bracelet - size 21 
Juste un Clou - size 20 
It's just what I prefer ..


----------



## SilverBen

CeeJay said:


> As I am a 'bangle' gal, both of my Cartier pieces are large:
> 
> Love Bracelet - size 21
> Juste un Clou - size 20
> It's just what I prefer ..
> 
> View attachment 3607509



Omg! This is such a beautiful stack [emoji7] I love all the unique bracelets mixed with well known ones as well!


----------



## CeeJay

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Omg! This is such a beautiful stack [emoji7] I love all the unique bracelets mixed with well known ones as well!


Aw .. thanks!!  Many are my own design except for a few that I got in India when I was working over there.  While I took many years of Jewelry making and Metalsmithing (School of the Museum of Fine Arts - Boston), I simply don't have the time (or skills) to make them myself .. so I have much more talented metalsmiths make them for me.  The 5-year plan is to do my Jewelry full-time; wish me luck!!


----------



## SilverBen

CeeJay said:


> Aw .. thanks!!  Many are my own design except for a few that I got in India when I was working over there.  While I took many years of Jewelry making and Metalsmithing (School of the Museum of Fine Arts - Boston), I simply don't have the time (or skills) to make them myself .. so I have much more talented metalsmiths make them for me.  The 5-year plan is to do my Jewelry full-time; wish me luck!!



That is amazing! I'm actually just starting to learn metal working. I'm in undergrad for 3D design down in Georgia and plan on going into jewelry! I've been doing lots of simple wire wrap and beading for years but ready to make my own designs come to life!


----------



## baghagg

Spr6pk said:


> I'm ladies, I'm planning on buying my very first love bracelet in the very near future. I live in NYC, I guess my only options will be the carriers boutiques in Manhattan. I heard that there is a Cartier boutique inside the saks at fifth avenue and you can earn reward points that worth hundred of dollar if opening a saks credit card. Anyone has any experience purchasing a live bracelet there? What's the best possible deals and ways I can save some money?  Thanks in advance!!!


I purchased my Cartier bracelets from the Cartier boutique inside Saks in Manhattan.   You will only get straight points on it (1 for one,  no double or triple points for Cartier), but it will still entitle you to a gift card.  Also,  if you have a Saks First account,  you can open a MPA (Major Purchase Account) which during certain times of the year will allow you to make 12 monthly interest free equal payments (thus paying it off over time).  Hth.


----------



## Hobbiezm

osang321 said:


> Would someone know the price history of the love bracelet? I purchased one love bracelet and two love cuffs believing that they would hold their value through the years.



I recently bought a JUC in Paris and the SA told me the Love 10 years ago was approx 3K... she said it appreciates 100% every 10 years. She also mentioned the that the Love with 4 diamonds [emoji184] version was only a couple hundred more when it was introduced - she couldn't believe the price differential on the bracelet now. Finally - she said that it's not like cartier hold a certain stock every year. They produce in large quanties , hold in inventory and then release the same product with mark up every year

Hope this helps


----------



## Donnabuzz

£5000 brand new 18k gold


----------



## lanasyogamama

CeeJay said:


> As I am a 'bangle' gal, both of my Cartier pieces are large:
> 
> Love Bracelet - size 21
> Juste un Clou - size 20
> It's just what I prefer ..
> 
> View attachment 3607509



Wow, beautiful.  Do you wear the whole stack 24x7?


----------



## One_s2

pupee said:


> to be honest.... it looks off... the wordings font and size looked very different from mine..


Thank you for taking a look. To me, at first glance it looked fine but when i did more research...i think i could be 90% sure that its fake...but nobody could verify. Even if i wanted to pay for authentication....there's no authentication services for cartier that i know of...


----------



## pupee

One_s2 said:


> Thank you for taking a look. To me, at first glance it looked fine but when i did more research...i think i could be 90% sure that its fake...but nobody could verify. Even if i wanted to pay for authentication....there's no authentication services for cartier that i know of...


Go to cartier then. Ask for general cleaning.. If it's real they will do it right away. If fake they will tell you and not do for you. 

But if it's fake... You got to be prepare of the embarrassing moment. 

Good luck!!


----------



## CeeJay

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, beautiful.  Do you wear the whole stack 24x7?


Yes I do!  It's too much of a P-I-T-A to take them off and besides, they stay nice & clean when I go into the shower and use Neutrogena on them!  The ONLY time they ever come off, is if I have to go into the Hospital .. and thankfully, won't have to go in much anymore!


----------



## Fabfashion

I'm planning to buy a second Love bracelet in RG. I currently have a WG with 10D. I can't decide if I should get a RG with 10D or 4D. My SA said if I stack them, it'll look nice with the 4D because the screw motif will show better. I wasn't planning on wearing them together but she does make a good point for when I do. Mostly, I'll be wearing one at a time and I do like how my 10D look but I admit that when trying both the 4D/10D combo it looks very nice. 

Also, mine is size 17 and I'd prefer to get the RG in size18 so I can slip it off (tight but doable). Will it look funny if I wear 17 and 18 together? Thoughts are much appreciated!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Fabfashion said:


> I'm planning to buy a second Love bracelet in RG. I currently have a WG with 10D. I can't decide if I should get a RG with 10D or 4D. My SA said if I stack them, it'll look nice with the 4D because the screw motif will show better. I wasn't planning on wearing them together but she does make a good point for when I do. Mostly, I'll be wearing one at a time and I do like how my 10D look but I admit that when trying both the 4D/10D combo it looks very nice.
> 
> Also, mine is size 17 and I'd prefer to get the RG in size18 so I can slip it off (tight but doable). Will it look funny if I wear 17 and 18 together? Thoughts are much appreciated!



I too like the idea of RG with 4 diamonds- I think the contrast of white and RG looks amazing!

To me personally - I would get the next bracelet in the same size. They look beautiful if you chose to stack

Have you considered the double cartier bracelet? I have been looking at this and several other pieces trying to determine what is best for my lifestyle 

Might be an option- just don't know how it will look stacked with other loves 

Good luck !


----------



## Fabfashion

Thanks, Hobbiezm! The 4D/10D does look very nice and really shows off the screw motif. My concern is that I'm not sure if I like the look of the 4D on its own compared to the 10D. I did try on the double bracelet as well but because of the angle (it looks almost like an X), it doesn't look quite right stacked with another bracelet. My SA said it'll probably dent the side of the regular bracelet. You should try it out just to see how you like it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Fabfashion said:


> I'm planning to buy a second Love bracelet in RG. I currently have a WG with 10D. I can't decide if I should get a RG with 10D or 4D. My SA said if I stack them, it'll look nice with the 4D because the screw motif will show better. I wasn't planning on wearing them together but she does make a good point for when I do. Mostly, I'll be wearing one at a time and I do like how my 10D look but I admit that when trying both the 4D/10D combo it looks very nice.
> 
> Also, mine is size 17 and I'd prefer to get the RG in size18 so I can slip it off (tight but doable). Will it look funny if I wear 17 and 18 together? Thoughts are much appreciated!


If you ever plan to wear them together, you are best getting the 17.  The 18 will end up scratching the 17 otherwise.


----------



## Wendela

Just bought another LOVE, this time the New thinner one in WG [emoji3]


----------



## Tonimichelle

Wendela said:


> Just bought another LOVE, this time the New thinner one in WG [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610614


Love your new love and it all looks fantastic together! What a great match


----------



## luvmy3girls

Wendela said:


> Just bought another LOVE, this time the New thinner one in WG [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610614



Love it! Is your other one RG?


----------



## nastasja

Wendela said:


> Just bought another LOVE, this time the New thinner one in WG [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610614



Love this! Matches your watch so perfect, too.


----------



## Fabfashion

Wendela said:


> Just bought another LOVE, this time the New thinner one in WG [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610614



Love this!


----------



## Fabfashion

AntiqueShopper said:


> If you ever plan to wear them together, you are best getting the 17.  The 18 will end up scratching the 17 otherwise.



Thanks, AntiqueShopper! I went to the boutique this afternoon and tried on size 18 and love how it hangs on my wrist better than size 17. But when I tried the 17/18 combination the 18 slipped easily back and forth over the 17, which surely will scratch the bracelet like crazy. Now I have to decide if I'll wear them stacked or separate. If stacked, I'll get the 17 but I'm really not keen on wearing size 17 on its own. My SA said if I have 2 bracelets why wouldn't I wear them together. Hmm...something to think about.


----------



## Wendela

luvmy3girls said:


> Love it! Is your other one RG?



Thank you! Yes it is RG [emoji3]


----------



## Tatownz

Wendela said:


> Just bought another LOVE, this time the New thinner one in WG [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610614


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Morrison7552

Opinions--- does anything think the 4 diamond love is worth the extra $3800 USD than the classic love? After tax is about 4K more. Lmk your thoughts [emoji4]


----------



## megs0927

Wendela said:


> Just bought another LOVE, this time the New thinner one in WG [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610614



Love love! Do you feel like the thinner love is strong enough for constant wear? I think I want to pair one with my yg bracelet.


----------



## Mininana

Morrison7552 said:


> Opinions--- does anything think the 4 diamond love is worth the extra $3800 USD than the classic love? After tax is about 4K more. Lmk your thoughts [emoji4]



I own a plain WG and a 4D rose gold. It honestly kills me to think about the price difference but I looooove the diamonds!!!


----------



## Ultraviolet098

Hello. Can anyone tell me if this seems like the real thing? It's from a Japanese reseller on Ebay. TIA!


----------



## Fabfashion

Morrison7552 said:


> Opinions--- does anything think the 4 diamond love is worth the extra $3800 USD than the classic love? After tax is about 4K more. Lmk your thoughts [emoji4]


I love the look of 4D. I contemplated getting that one but decided on 10D to match my existing bracelet because i have twin girls and if I were to pass them on to my girls I want both bracelets to be the same. 

The 4D shows off the screw motif very nicely. My DH's ring has alternate diamond and screw and we chose it for that reason.


----------



## Fabfashion

Here are pics of 17 & 18. 18 is on the left in both pics. When worn stacked, I don't see a difference between 17 & 18 and 2x17s. But I like the look of how 18 hangs on my wrist better than 17 which is straight across. I know this is how Love bracelet is supposed to fit but I like wearing my bracelet a little loose. I just wish the 18 doesn't roll over and scratch the 17. Still deciding.


----------



## Rbizzle05

Hello Everyone, I got my first love last week in the PG.  Now I'm obsessed & I am going to purchasing another this week.  I'm undecided between YG or WG or even a JUC.  If i stick with the love should I get the classic size or the thinner version?  Eekkk to many options!  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Morrison7552 said:


> Opinions--- does anything think the 4 diamond love is worth the extra $3800 USD than the classic love? After tax is about 4K more. Lmk your thoughts [emoji4]



As much as I love the look of the diamond + screw combination, that's $950 per diamond!  If you really love it, absolutely go for it and don't think twice. Personally though, I'd get the classic, and put the difference towards a DBTY style bracelet for stacking.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

A courier delivered my yg Love today, yay [emoji7] I had to exchange a size 19 for a 20 because DH brought the wrong size, I wanted a looser fit. I immediately sent it off for engraving and I'm so excited to have it!  

I'm disappointed that my authenticity card didn't come in a leather book, the one I exchanged had one. The envelope seems so inadequate and my ring I purchased in 2015 came with a leather bound cert too [emoji30] oh well.

View attachment 3611794


----------



## NicoleLV

Wendela said:


> Just bought another LOVE, this time the New thinner one in WG [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610614


Loving the thinner one!!


----------



## NicoleLV

Saraja said:


> That's what I'm afraid of.
> 
> ANYONE ELSE HAVE THIS PROBLEM WITH Cartier Rose Gold?


I have two rose gold loves, one is a little over a year and the other is three years old. To me they both look yellow. When they are polished at the store they get back a gleam of pink, but they def look yellow to me. (Note that I wear them 24/7 but I do wear a lululemon wristband over them when I clean or workout.)


----------



## Wendela

NicoleLV said:


> Loving the thinner one!!



Me too! Didn't like it at first when I saw it on pictures, but I loved it in Real life!


----------



## cartier_love

Fabfashion said:


> Here are pics of 17 & 18. 18 is on the left in both pics. When worn stacked, I don't see a difference between 17 & 18 and 2x17s. But I like the look of how 18 hangs on my wrist better than 17 which is straight across. I know this is how Love bracelet is supposed to fit but I like wearing my bracelet a little loose. I just wish the 18 doesn't roll over and scratch the 17. Still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611487
> View attachment 3611488



I prefer the look of the 17s.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Model pic of my new yg love, I'm so excited, I've wanted this for the past 10 years and DH got it for me for our 3rd anniversary next month. Just trying it on until it's gifted to me officially lol 

I'm curious if it fits weird? It doesn't go very far down my arm but it's really big around my wrist. Nervous about banging it up while it's dangling down there. It's a 20, the 19 was tight around my arm in the "fatty area" and I was nervous about night and summer swelling. It's engraved so I can't exchange it and I'm sure I'll get used to it but I was just checking how your bracelets fit! 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## nastasja

Fabfashion said:


> Here are pics of 17 & 18.





cartier_love said:


> I prefer the look of the 17s.



Another vote for 17.


----------



## chiquitapet

Hi ladies, I'm planning to go to cartier this weekend and possibly get the thin love.  I'm flying out to the US next week and to get the tax refund back would need to bring the bracelet through customs. Do you think they'll let me bring the screwdriver through the airport? Or should i check it in the luggage and just show the bracelet?


----------



## sakuramickey

Fabfashion said:


> Here are pics of 17 & 18. 18 is on the left in both pics. When worn stacked, I don't see a difference between 17 & 18 and 2x17s. But I like the look of how 18 hangs on my wrist better than 17 which is straight across. I know this is how Love bracelet is supposed to fit but I like wearing my bracelet a little loose. I just wish the 18 doesn't roll over and scratch the 17. Still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611487
> View attachment 3611488


Another vote for 17


----------



## scarlet555

Fabfashion said:


> Here are pics of 17 & 18. 18 is on the left in both pics. When worn stacked, I don't see a difference between 17 & 18 and 2x17s. But I like the look of how 18 hangs on my wrist better than 17 which is straight across. I know this is how Love bracelet is supposed to fit but I like wearing my bracelet a little loose. I just wish the 18 doesn't roll over and scratch the 17. Still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611487
> View attachment 3611488


I prefer the 18.  Like the looser look.


----------



## exelero

chiquitapet said:


> Hi ladies, I'm planning to go to cartier this weekend and possibly get the thin love.  I'm flying out to the US next week and to get the tax refund back would need to bring the bracelet through customs. Do you think they'll let me bring the screwdriver through the airport? Or should i check it in the luggage and just show the bracelet?


As far as I know you should keep everything in the original package/boxes in your hand luggage to show them.


----------



## Xkaren

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> A courier delivered my yg Love today, yay [emoji7] I had to exchange a size 19 for a 20 because DH brought the wrong size, I wanted a looser fit. I immediately sent it off for engraving and I'm so excited to have it!
> 
> I'm disappointed that my authenticity card didn't come in a leather book, the one I exchanged had one. The envelope seems so inadequate and my ring I purchased in 2015 came with a leather bound cert too [emoji30] oh well.
> 
> View attachment 3611794


 Congrats!! I didn't get a leather booklet for my bracelet either  I asked my SA (from Cancun, Jan 2017and he said that they don't provide booklets for love bracelets.. not sure if this applies everywhere. But I'm with you on being sad about not having a booklet!


----------



## Xkaren

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Model pic of my new yg love, I'm so excited, I've wanted this for the past 10 years and DH got it for me for our 3rd anniversary next month. Just trying it on until it's gifted to me officially lol
> 
> I'm curious if it fits weird? It doesn't go very far down my arm but it's really big around my wrist. Nervous about banging it up while it's dangling down there. It's a 20, the 19 was tight around my arm in the "fatty area" and I was nervous about night and summer swelling. It's engraved so I can't exchange it and I'm sure I'll get used to it but I was just checking how your bracelets fit!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3612755
> View attachment 3612756


Yay!! Love it. I have the same problem with my YG love in size 17. Initially I purchased the 16 because it fit better around my wrist but exchanged it because I felt it sit too high on my forearm! My SA said it's a common problem with those who have smaller wrists but bigger forearms, but as long as the bigger size bracelet doesn't do a 360 around your wrist- it's fine 

I actually think have it lower on my forearm doesn't damage it as much. For example, type on the keyboard, having it lower on forearm, you won't bang it against the table vs. having it high up on your wrist. Hope this helps!

Also, Question! How did you get it engraved? Pics?


----------



## Imabeachgirl

labellavita27 said:


> Will the Cartier love bracelet pass through the TSA check without me removing it?



If you have tsa precheck you will not be able to go thru the old school metal detector. Instead they will make you go thru the body scan like everyone else. You know- the one where you assume the pose. Lol


----------



## ec94

Hello, wondering if someone knows whether cartier marks all of their love rings with a size stamp?


----------



## SilverBen

ec94 said:


> Hello, wondering if someone knows whether cartier marks all of their love rings with a size stamp?



Should be, all my Cartier pieces have the size stamped inside


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Xkaren said:


> Yay!! Love it. I have the same problem with my YG love in size 17. Initially I purchased the 16 because it fit better around my wrist but exchanged it because I felt it sit too high on my forearm! My SA said it's a common problem with those who have smaller wrists but bigger forearms, but as long as the bigger size bracelet doesn't do a 360 around your wrist- it's fine
> 
> I actually think have it lower on my forearm doesn't damage it as much. For example, type on the keyboard, having it lower on forearm, you won't bang it against the table vs. having it high up on your wrist. Hope this helps!
> 
> Also, Question! How did you get it engraved? Pics?



Uh-oh, mine def does 360s around my wrist, I hope it'll be okay. 

DH used the same engraved message I put on the back of the Omega I gifted him on our wedding day, "To a lifetime ..." lol. He left off our overused wedding date and just put my name instead. 

Funny thing, I'm a copy editor and it's killing me that there's no comma after my name and no space before the ellipsis [emoji30] But I'm still in LOVE, can't wait to wear it! I'm definitely going to a boutique to have an SA put it on because I don't want any issues, debating a loctite request!


----------



## baghagg

chiquitapet said:


> Hi ladies, I'm planning to go to cartier this weekend and possibly get the thin love.  I'm flying out to the US next week and to get the tax refund back would need to bring the bracelet through customs. Do you think they'll let me bring the screwdriver through the airport? Or should i check it in the luggage and just show the bracelet?


Does the thin Love come with a screwdriver?


----------



## Morrison7552

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Uh-oh, mine def does 360s around my wrist, I hope it'll be okay.
> 
> DH used the same engraved message I put on the back of the Omega I gifted him on our wedding day, "To a lifetime ..." lol. He left off our overused wedding date and just put my name instead.
> 
> Funny thing, I'm a copy editor and it's killing me that there's no comma after my name and no space before the ellipsis [emoji30] But I'm still in LOVE, can't wait to wear it! I'm definitely going to a boutique to have an SA put it on because I don't want any issues, debating a loctite request!
> 
> View attachment 3613498



Love it!! I wish I would have made the decision to get my bracelet engraved! 

I know a lot of people were using loctite when the new screw system was introduced, but I don't think you will have to anymore, unless you are stacking your love. I know there are also different strengths of loctite if you did want to go that route.


----------



## Jetsetmax

baghagg said:


> Does the thin Love come with a screwdriver?


Yes, it does.  They show a picture of it on the website.


----------



## sjunky13

MY advice for those wanting to know if diamonds are worth it.
I am currently struggling with the same question and I have never wanted to pay for the diamonds. I regret it 10000%.  Go for diamonds! 
I got my loves and JUC w/o and wish I did. I am finally buying my love with diamonds very soon. I am still trying to talk myself out of it and get something else. But I know I want  the diamond love .  

Also to those wanting a full love and think the thin is a better for your budget, save more and get the classic love. Trust me, it is worth it to get the classic full love. The thin is cute and great if you already have the classic size and want to add to your stack. Alone it does not have the presence at all . This is IMO. Please do what is right for you. But I have wasted so much time and money settling for less when I could of waited and got the one that is so much better for me.


----------



## j3nm4k

I go through TSA precheck 2x a week every week -- no issues with keeping my love bracelet on when using old school metal detectors or body scanners. Based on the gold content of the bracelets, it shouldn't set off the metal detectors as they ping based on iron. If yours is setting off the metal detectors constantly then that's a sign it's probably not authentic


----------



## Mininana

j3nm4k said:


> I go through TSA precheck 2x a week every week -- no issues with keeping my love bracelet on when using old school metal detectors or body scanners. Based on the gold content of the bracelets, it shouldn't set off the metal detectors as they ping based on iron. If yours is setting off the metal detectors constantly then that's a sign it's probably not authentic



I set off my alarm despite having purchased both at Cartier stores so not sure that what you say is accurate [emoji848] one of them is rose gold with 4D and the other one is white gold with no diamonds. 

Admittedly I had my Rolex on me as well but have flown without the watch and I would still set the alarms off and get the eye roll from airport officers. I won't say TSA specifically because I've had this happen in various parts of the world including countries in South America, USA, Mexico, the Caribbean and some other countries in Europe. 


This didn't happen when I had just one bracelet though. Even if my Rolex was on.


----------



## Mininana

sjunky13 said:


> MY advice for those wanting to know if diamonds are worth it.
> I am currently struggling with the same question and I have never wanted to pay for the diamonds. I regret it 10000%.  Go for diamonds!
> I got my loves and JUC w/o and wish I did. I am finally buying my love with diamonds very soon. I am still trying to talk myself out of it and get something else. But I know I want  the diamond love .
> 
> Also to those wanting a full love and think the thin is a better for your budget, save more and get the classic love. Trust me, it is worth it to get the classic full love. The thin is cute and great if you already have the classic size and want to add to your stack. Alone it does not have the presence at all . This is IMO. Please do what is right for you. But I have wasted so much time and money settling for less when I could of waited and got the one that is so much better for me.



I agree. I love my 4D rose gold one and I'm trying to figure if I should get yellow gold with diamonds as well because I also have white gold with no diamonds so then the white gold would sit in the middle. 

The price difference kills me though!!!


----------



## Makenna

j3nm4k said:


> I go through TSA precheck 2x a week every week -- no issues with keeping my love bracelet on when using old school metal detectors or body scanners. Based on the gold content of the bracelets, it shouldn't set off the metal detectors as they ping based on iron. If yours is setting off the metal detectors constantly then that's a sign it's probably not authentic



I set off the metal detector before with my love bracelet and I bought mine from a Cartier boutique as well.  TSA told me my love will set off the metal detector every time and to make sure I go through the body scanner instead.


----------



## baghagg

j3nm4k said:


> I go through TSA precheck 2x a week every week -- no issues with keeping my love bracelet on when using old school metal detectors or body scanners. Based on the gold content of the bracelets, it shouldn't set off the metal detectors as they ping based on iron. If yours is setting off the metal detectors constantly then that's a sign it's probably not authentic


Bought my RG four diamond Love at Cartier and it sets off the metal detectors,  so I'm afraid this analysis is just not accurate.


----------



## Fabfashion

Thanks to those who provided feedback on the sizes! DH and I picked up size 18 yesterday and I'm so ecstatic! I debated for days and finally decided on 18 where I can it wiggle out. If I get the 17, I'd have to screw it on/off since I take all my jewelry off every night and chances are I'd wear it less often (like my 17 WG). My SA doesn't think it will scratch too badly if I stack the 17 & 18 but I don't plan to wear them together very often anyways since I haven't worn anything stacked to date.

BTW, it didn't set off an alarm at the Honolulu airport yesterday but did so in Vancouver. The custom officer said their machine's setting must be more sensitive. 

Can I get still get it engraved after purchase now that I'm back home? Is there a cost and how much?


----------



## pinky7129

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to those who provided feedback on the sizes! DH and I picked up size 18 yesterday and I'm so ecstatic! I debated for days and finally decided on 18 where I can it wiggle out. If I get the 17, I'd have to screw it on/off since I take all my jewelry off every night and chances are I'd wear it less often (like my 17 WG). My SA doesn't think it will scratch too badly if I stack the 17 & 18 but I don't plan to wear them together very often anyways since I haven't worn anything stacked to date.
> 
> BTW, it didn't set off an alarm at the Honolulu airport yesterday but did so in Vancouver. The custom officer said their machine's setting must be more sensitive.
> 
> Can I get still get it engraved after purchase now that I'm back home? Is there a cost and how much?



It's free within the first 90 days


----------



## Fabfashion

pinky7129 said:


> It's free within the first 90 days


That's good to know, thanks! I didn't even know all these years that Cartier can do engraving.


----------



## surfchick

j3nm4k said:


> I go through TSA precheck 2x a week every week -- no issues with keeping my love bracelet on when using old school metal detectors or body scanners. Based on the gold content of the bracelets, it shouldn't set off the metal detectors as they ping based on iron.* If yours is setting off the metal detectors constantly then that's a sign it's probably not authentic*


I agree with the others this is not true at all. I bought both of my Loves from my local Cartier boutique and they still set off a few detectors.



Makenna said:


> I set off the metal detector before with my love bracelet and I bought mine from a Cartier boutique as well.  TSA told me my love will set off the metal detector every time and to make sure I go through the body scanner instead.



I have been told by a TSA agent to put a finger thru the bracelet, if you can, and then walk thru the old school detectors. So far this an worked perfectly for me.


----------



## surfchick

sjunky13 said:


> MY advice for those wanting to know if diamonds are worth it.
> I am currently struggling with the same question and I have never wanted to pay for the diamonds. I regret it 10000%.  Go for diamonds!
> I got my loves and JUC w/o and wish I did. I am finally buying my love with diamonds very soon. I am still trying to talk myself out of it and get something else. But I know I want  the diamond love .
> 
> *Also to those wanting a full love and think the thin is a better for your budget, save more and get the classic love. Trust me, it is worth it to get the classic full love. The thin is cute and great if you already have the classic size and want to add to your stack. Alone it does not have the presence at all . *This is IMO. Please do what is right for you. But I have wasted so much time and money settling for less when I could of waited and got the one that is so much better for me.



I agree!  The new thinner Love doesn't look as good by itself compared to when I wore my yellow gold alone. It does look great my white and yellow gold stack! My wallet is going to take a beating this year!


----------



## kaz37

I always set off the detectors with or without my Loves! I've even been known to set off store alarms [emoji15]


----------



## russianpenguin

Fabfashion said:


> That's good to know, thanks! I didn't even know all these years that Cartier can do engraving.


I recently had something engraved four years after purchase with no charge.


----------



## Fabfashion

russianpenguin said:


> I recently had something engraved four years after purchase with no charge.


That's great! I was also thinking of getting my WG one engraved too. It's about 6 years old and was an anniversary present. I'll ask the next time I'm at the store.


----------



## Jetsetmax

Fabfashion said:


> That's great! I was also thinking of getting my WG one engraved too. It's about 6 years old and was an anniversary present. I'll ask the next time I'm at the store.


Definitely, call your sales associate and ask (and maybe if you have a good relationship with them, they might bend the rules).  However, I was at my local boutique today and as my SA finished up with a new client, she told them that they have 90 days in which they can bring the item in to be engraved at no additional charge.


----------



## Jetsetmax

baghagg said:


> Does the thin Love come with a screwdriver?


Just an additional note, my SA showed us the thin and regular Love bracelet and the screw drivers for each.  The screw drivers look nearly the same, but the flat part of the screw driver for the thin bracelet has rounded edges to better fit into the smaller screw of the thin model.


----------



## exelero

Hi, do you guys think that in the Love with diamonds, they seem less sparkly/bright in the yg and rg than in the wg? I commented that with one SA and she told it was understandable given on the yg/rg they had a colored background, so the bright white diamond color would be somewhat faded. On the other hand, I said given there's more contrast between the diamond and the yg/rg, I'd expect to make the diamonds more noticeable... what do you think? In which gold do you think the diamonds seem more sparkly and noticeable?


----------



## SilverBen

exelero said:


> Hi, do you guys think that in the Love with diamonds, they seem less sparkly/bright in the yg and rg than in the wg? I commented that with one SA and she told it was understandable given on the yg/rg they had a colored background, so the bright white diamond color would be somewhat faded. On the other hand, I said given there's more contrast between the diamond and the yg/rg, I'd expect to make the diamonds more noticeable... what do you think? In which gold do you think the diamonds seem more sparkly and noticeable?



Are you referring to the Pavé diamonds or the ones with diamonds set in the screw motifs?


----------



## exelero

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Are you referring to the Pavé diamonds or the ones with diamonds set in the screw motifs?



I was referring to the set diamonds in the screw motifs.


----------



## OneShinyface

Makenna said:


> I set off the metal detector before with my love bracelet and I bought mine from a Cartier boutique as well.  TSA told me my love will set off the metal detector every time and to make sure I go through the body scanner instead.


Same for me. If I go through the body scanner, then I have no problems at all. The basic scanner always goes off. I've had intermittent luck covering my bracelet with my hand and holding it close to my body.


----------



## SilverBen

exelero said:


> I was referring to the set diamonds in the screw motifs.



Okay! And the way the diamonds are set in there is a little opening in the back which allows light to shine through and really help the diamonds "glow". I personally think the diamonds stand out much more on yellow gold than the other metals. The contrast between the gold and the diamonds outshines any short of "tint" of yellow you may have due to it being set in a yellow metal versus being set in a white metal. (Hope that makes sense!)


----------



## ahg68

Hi there experts-

My husband bought me an old style yellow gold Love bracelet in 2012. He just bought me the 10 diamond love bracelet for our 20th anniversary in the exact same size (17). In anticipation of having a new shiny Love bracelet sitting next to an old beaten up one, I had my original Love bracelet sent to NY to be polished so I can't compare the two together but I am almost certain that the new style bracelet is larger in diameter than the old one because it slides down on to my wrist joint whereas the old one stayed above my wrist bones. Has anyone else encountered this problem? What can be done about two Love bracelets in the same size which don't match exactly in size? I plan to stack them and will be completely frustrated if they aren't the same size. Any feedback would be most appreciated!


----------



## luvmy3girls

ahg68 said:


> Hi there experts-
> 
> My husband bought me an old style yellow gold Love bracelet in 2012. He just bought me the 10 diamond love bracelet for our 20th anniversary in the exact same size (17). In anticipation of having a new shiny Love bracelet sitting next to an old beaten up one, I had my original Love bracelet sent to NY to be polished so I can't compare the two together but I am almost certain that the new style bracelet is larger in diameter than the old one because it slides down on to my wrist joint whereas the old one stayed above my wrist bones. Has anyone else encountered this problem? What can be done about two Love bracelets in the same size which don't match exactly in size? I plan to stack them and will be completely frustrated if they aren't the same size. Any feedback would be most appreciated!



I believe the older style ones are slightly smaller than the newer ones


----------



## ahg68

luvmy3girls, thank you for your reply! If that turns out to be the case, I wonder why on earth they would change a size that is based on millimeters? The circumference should be exact, unlike clothing sizing which is all over the place. I will be more than a little peeved if I find that the two bracelets are different sizes, despite both being sold as size 17. We will see when I pick up my original bracelet this week. Thanks again!


----------



## Jetsetmax

ahg68 said:


> luvmy3girls, thank you for your reply! If that turns out to be the case, *I wonder why on earth they would change a size that is based on millimeters? *... Thanks again!



I could be wrong, but I always thought the size was based on centimeters.  Anyway, I don't understand why they would change the sizing.  Let us know what you find out when you have yours together.


----------



## ahg68

Sorry! Should have typed centimeters not millimeters.


----------



## Jetsetmax

ahg68 said:


> Sorry! Should have typed centimeters not millimeters.


No worries.  Either way whatever unit of measure they used, its kind of strange to keep the numbering system and change the fit (if that is what they did).


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

ahg68 said:


> Hi there experts-
> 
> My husband bought me an old style yellow gold Love bracelet in 2012. He just bought me the 10 diamond love bracelet for our 20th anniversary in the exact same size (17). In anticipation of having a new shiny Love bracelet sitting next to an old beaten up one, I had my original Love bracelet sent to NY to be polished so I can't compare the two together but I am almost certain that the new style bracelet is larger in diameter than the old one because it slides down on to my wrist joint whereas the old one stayed above my wrist bones. Has anyone else encountered this problem? What can be done about two Love bracelets in the same size which don't match exactly in size? I plan to stack them and will be completely frustrated if they aren't the same size. Any feedback would be most appreciated!



Please keep us posted on this once you get your first bracelet back because I'd love to know the answer to this.  I recently tried on a preloved Love size 17 (not sure what year it was from) and the fit was different than what I have tried on in the boutique.  The preloved was for sure a smaller fit, but I thought I was being crazy.  How could an exact measurement like that change?  I've been told that the new Loves weigh less than the older loves since Cartier uses less gold now (not sure if that is true or has anything to do with this).  Congrats on your new Love and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Jetsetmax

BaltimoreJenny said:


> I've been told that the new Loves weigh less than the older loves since Cartier uses less gold now (not sure if that is true or has anything to do with this).


 I don't think that's accurate.  However, if the size is larger it will weigh more because you need additional gold to make larger sized bracelets.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Jetsetmax said:


> I don't think that's accurate.  However, if the size is larger it will weigh more because you need additional gold to make larger sized bracelets.



I don't think that is accurate either Jetsetmax.  I was told by a few people that it's better to buy "estate" Loves because Cartier has reduced the karat weight of every bracelet...i.e., using less gold than in the past. I doubt it's true but I do wonder....


----------



## Imabeachgirl

j3nm4k said:


> I go through TSA precheck 2x a week every week -- no issues with keeping my love bracelet on when using old school metal detectors or body scanners. Based on the gold content of the bracelets, it shouldn't set off the metal detectors as they ping based on iron. If yours is setting off the metal detectors constantly then that's a sign it's probably not authentic



I have never gone thru the detectors. Once they see the bracelets they wave me thru the other way.


----------



## Jetsetmax

BaltimoreJenny said:


> I don't think that is accurate either Jetsetmax.  I was told by a few people that it's better to buy "estate" Loves because Cartier has reduced the karat weight of every bracelet...i.e., using less gold than in the past. I doubt it's true but I do wonder....



Again, I don't think its accurate.  Not to mention any older estate pieces unless its accompanied by all the boxes and paperwork , may be almost impossible to tough to tell if they are real or not, due to them having fewer markings, making them even easier to fake.  In addition, older ones that have been polished a few times lost some small amount of metal with each polishing. I'll take a new one that I know is real any day, over an estate one that I have no way of proving to be real.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Jetsetmax said:


> Again, I don't think its accurate.  Not to mention any older estate pieces unless its accompanied by all the boxes and paperwork , may be almost impossible to tough to tell if they are real or not, due to them having fewer markings, making them even easier to fake.  In addition, older ones that have been polished a few times lost some small amount of metal with each polishing. I'll take a new one that I know is real any day, over an estate one that I have no way of proving to be real.


 
You are 100% all the way, Jetsetmax. I would only ever buy direct and new from Cartier due to those concerns. I'm sure the retailer told me that to simply persuade me to buy from them instead of new from Cartier.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Please keep us posted on this once you get your first bracelet back because I'd love to know the answer to this.  I recently tried on a preloved Love size 17 (not sure what year it was from) and the fit was different than what I have tried on in the boutique.  The preloved was for sure a smaller fit, but I thought I was being crazy.  How could an exact measurement like that change?  I've been told that the new Loves weigh less than the older loves since Cartier uses less gold now (not sure if that is true or has anything to do with this).  Congrats on your new Love and Happy Anniversary!


I know that the Love has changed shape a little over the years.  The original Love Bracelet ( from 1969) was slightly more round and if I recall correctly not as thick as newer ones.


----------



## Rockerchic

sjunky13 said:


> MY advice for those wanting to know if diamonds are worth it.
> I am currently struggling with the same question and I have never wanted to pay for the diamonds. I regret it 10000%.  Go for diamonds!
> I got my loves and JUC w/o and wish I did. I am finally buying my love with diamonds very soon. I am still trying to talk myself out of it and get something else. But I know I want  the diamond love .
> 
> Also to those wanting a full love and think the thin is a better for your budget, save more and get the classic love. Trust me, it is worth it to get the classic full love. The thin is cute and great if you already have the classic size and want to add to your stack. Alone it does not have the presence at all . This is IMO. Please do what is right for you. But I have wasted so much time and money settling for less when I could of waited and got the one that is so much better for me.


sjunky, very helpful. Right now I'm going back and forth between the 4 diamond love and the 6 diamond...I'm very interested in the 6 diamond because more diamonds and has the old screw system. It will frustrate me to no end if the new screw system keeps coming loose. Only thing is ofcourse I'd have to get the 6 diamond on the resale market and then will need to bring to Cartier to service so that I know without shadow of a doubt that it is authentic because o/w I'd worry about that...what to do, what to do??


----------



## Jetsetmax

Rockerchic said:


> then will need to bring to Cartier to service so that I know without shadow of a doubt that it is authentic because o/w I'd worry about that...what to do, what to do??


As others have posted here in the forum, Cartier doesn't authenticate pre-owned products.  Also, not sure if Cartier does this, but in the past if someone brought in a fake product to be worked in it got confiscated by some companies because its technically illegal to own fakes.


----------



## Rockerchic

Jetsetmax said:


> As others have posted here in the forum, Cartier doesn't authenticate pre-owned products.  Also, not sure if Cartier does this, but in the past if someone brought in a fake product to be worked in it got confiscated by some companies because its technically illegal to own fakes.


thank you. yes, understand that they wouldn't authenticate but if they accept for polishing, that would tell you authentic. If not authenticated and confiscated, that's the other risk ofcourse as then you'd have no recourse with a seller.


----------



## Rockerchic

double posted. sorry


----------



## sjunky13

Rockerchic said:


> sjunky, very helpful. Right now I'm going back and forth between the 4 diamond love and the 6 diamond...I'm very interested in the 6 diamond because more diamonds and has the old screw system. It will frustrate me to no end if the new screw system keeps coming loose. Only thing is ofcourse I'd have to get the 6 diamond on the resale market and then will need to bring to Cartier to service so that I know without shadow of a doubt that it is authentic because o/w I'd worry about that...what to do, what to do??


My love bracelet broke in 2013? It was the new screw system. 
I have had 2 new ones after that and had no issues. I think they corrected that issue.  You should call my boutique . They do sends all of the time and they honestly are they best! They will 1000% stand by anything you buy. They take care of me very well. Or you could drive down and we could have fun.  

In any case, unless you are sold on 6 diamond which may be hard to find in the condition you want, go new !  I just got an amazing pair of earrings , they tracked down for me in the company , last pair!!  Pm me if you need to hun.  This is fun, the planning and deciding what to buy.


----------



## oh_BOY

I tried on the new love and it feels super light.


----------



## LovEmAll

Hi fello tpfs....I need your advise! I have yellow undertones to the point that the YG from Cartier looks almost fake as it looks sooo yellow.  For that reason all my Cartier pieces are RG (and even some SAs have mistaken them from YG)
I was set on getting a WG love to add to my stack until I tried it on and it looked gray (like it was made out of steel) and my SA said that's because the WG without diamonds is not rhodiumized.  She said that the one with diamonds is rhodiumized so it should look better against my skin tone.  She didn't have one there so she had me try on the JUC in wg (which apparently is rhodiumized regardless of whether or not it has diamonds - not sure why Cartier does these things) 
So my questions are: have you had the same type of issue?  Do you have RG and WG loves in your collection? And if so, would you kindly post pics? Thanks so much!


----------



## Mininana

LovEmAll said:


> Hi fello tpfs....I need your advise! I have yellow undertones to the point that the YG from Cartier looks almost fake as it looks sooo yellow.  For that reason all my Cartier pieces are RG (and even some SAs have mistaken them from YG)
> I was set on getting a WG love to add to my stack until I tried it on and it looked gray (like it was made out of steel) and my SA said that's because the WG without diamonds is not rhodiumized.  She said that the one with diamonds is rhodiumized so it should look better against my skin tone.  She didn't have one there so she had me try on the JUC in wg (which apparently is rhodiumized regardless of whether or not it has diamonds - not sure why Cartier does these things)
> So my questions are: have you had the same type of issue?  Do you have RG and WG loves in your collection? And if so, would you kindly post pics? Thanks so much!


----------



## LovEmAll

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3623641



Thanks so much dear! I went to try on the WG with diamonds and it is stunning. Now I'm debating between this or the WG hermes CDC with diamonds.  They are both so stunning! DH likes the CDC and I'm still torn!  I keep going back and forth in my mind.


----------



## kewave

ldldb said:


> i just got the diamond juc, which will prob be my last Cartier bracelet, to beat the impending price hike. here's my collage of a few stacking ideas. thanks for letting me share &#55357;&#56842;



Hi,
May I know what's your wrist measurement? My wrist measures 14cm, do you think size 15 JUC is sufficient without it being too snug? Thanks!


----------



## Jetsetmax

My new YG Love is home.  I'm wearing my rose gold right now but that's my WG one next to the YG.  Hope you enjoy the photos.  Cheers!


----------



## Mali_

Jetsetmax said:


> My new YG Love is home.  I'm wearing my rose gold right now but that's my WG one next to the YG.  Hope you enjoy the photos.  Cheers!


Both are lovely--Congrats!!


----------



## Jetsetmax

Mali_ said:


> Both are lovely--Congrats!!


Thank you so much and have a great weekend!


----------



## Mininana

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much dear! I went to try on the WG with diamonds and it is stunning. Now I'm debating between this or the WG hermes CDC with diamonds.  They are both so stunning! DH likes the CDC and I'm still torn!  I keep going back and forth in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623660



Love it with diamonds too! I honestly don't mind mine being grey. It's different. Also, I keep going back and forth about having chosen the WG one. Now I feel like I need a YG to complete the trip which is why I went this way, but wonder if two RG would have been enough


On the other hand, I have yellow undertones so the RG looks super orange on me. I really need a YG now!!


The CDC is gorgeous too.


----------



## LovEmAll

Mininana said:


> Love it with diamonds too! I honestly don't mind mine being grey. It's different. Also, I keep going back and forth about having chosen the WG one. Now I feel like I need a YG to complete the trip which is why I went this way, but wonder if two RG would have been enough
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I have yellow undertones so the RG looks super orange on me. I really need a YG now!!
> 
> 
> The CDC is gorgeous too.



So strange how different metals look on different skin tones, right? Your stack is stunning dear.  Hopefully one day down the road you get the yg as well and complete the trifecta #enabler  
The CDC is super pretty too...decisions decisions .... lol 

Thanks so much for your pics...they are very helpful!


----------



## Baglover824

Hi all been following this thread since forever and now I can finally contribute. My DB bought me a belated bday present while in London the new love small in RG. I'm so glad I waited and didn't buy the thicker one this one is perfect size for stacking I love it so much. Now I'm looking into buying the matching love chain bracelet.


----------



## Swoleberg

Would anyone know what's the best way to fix my bracelet? 



I was jumping off the back of a truck when loading my piano (I'm moving) and my poor bracelet got caught and tore apart! 
I'm extremely shattered! Haha, It's been on my wrist for over 2 years and I am feeling naked! 
I live 4 hours away from the closest Cartier boutique..



Has this happened to anyone ? 
Is it best to take it to Cartier and go through the long and most likely expensive process ? Or go to a reputable jeweller ? 

Any advice is much appreciated! 

Thank you


----------



## Zucnarf

Swoleberg said:


> Would anyone know what's the best way to fix my bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 3624689
> 
> I was jumping off the back of a truck when loading my piano (I'm moving) and my poor bracelet got caught and tore apart!
> I'm extremely shattered! Haha, It's been on my wrist for over 2 years and I am feeling naked!
> I live 4 hours away from the closest Cartier boutique..
> View attachment 3624690
> 
> 
> Has this happened to anyone ?
> Is it best to take it to Cartier and go through the long and most likely expensive process ? Or go to a reputable jeweller ?
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you



I am sorry! You should send pics to Cartier first maybe..


----------



## SilverBen

Swoleberg said:


> Would anyone know what's the best way to fix my bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 3624689
> 
> I was jumping off the back of a truck when loading my piano (I'm moving) and my poor bracelet got caught and tore apart!
> I'm extremely shattered! Haha, It's been on my wrist for over 2 years and I am feeling naked!
> I live 4 hours away from the closest Cartier boutique..
> View attachment 3624690
> 
> 
> Has this happened to anyone ?
> Is it best to take it to Cartier and go through the long and most likely expensive process ? Or go to a reputable jeweller ?
> 
> Any advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you



Mine did this exact same thing! I took it to Cartier and they fixed it no charge. Only difference may be that I only had mine a few months when it happened.


----------



## ahg68

Well, the verdict is in! The old Love and the new Love are the same size after all! Using my digital calipers, the are the same width and thickness and the overall sizes match up. Phew!it does not appear that Cartier has reduced the amount of gold used as I have seen speculated about. Obviously there is no gold in the areas where the diamonds are set but otherwise everything seems to be the same.

Thanks for indulging my paranoia! I am very relieved that they fit the same.


----------



## uhpharm01

ahg68 said:


> Well, the verdict is in! The old Love and the new Love are the same size after all! Using my digital calipers, the are the same width and thickness and the overall sizes match up. Phew!it does not appear that Cartier has reduced the amount of gold used as I have seen speculated about. Obviously there is no gold in the areas where the diamonds are set but otherwise everything seems to be the same.
> 
> Thanks for indulging my paranoia! I am very relieved that they fit the same.


Beautiful


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ahg68 said:


> Well, the verdict is in! The old Love and the new Love are the same size after all! Using my digital calipers, the are the same width and thickness and the overall sizes match up. Phew!it does not appear that Cartier has reduced the amount of gold used as I have seen speculated about. Obviously there is no gold in the areas where the diamonds are set but otherwise everything seems to be the same.
> 
> Thanks for indulging my paranoia! I am very relieved that they fit the same.


Congrats!  Beautiful stack!  What year is your original Love?  I remember you saying it was the old screw system.


----------



## ahg68

Why thank you! My first Love is from 2012. 



AntiqueShopper said:


> Congrats!  Beautiful stack!  What year is your original Love?  I remember you saying it was the old screw system.


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Just received both my thinner love bangles back from engraving and I love it!


----------



## Tatownz

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Just received both my thinner love bangles back from engraving and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626282
> View attachment 3626283



Very nice!!! So dainty!

RG and WG?

Could you please post more modelling shots?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Just received both my thinner love bangles back from engraving and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626282
> View attachment 3626283



Beautiful! Is this your kids' birth dates?


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Beautiful! Is this your kids' birth dates?



No, that's actually an excellent suggestion/idea. I would've gotten 3! [emoji23]. They're my anniversary date and the other one is wedding date [emoji4]


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Tatownz said:


> Very nice!!! So dainty!
> 
> RG and WG?
> 
> Could you please post more modelling shots?






Yup! RG and WG because my engagement ring is 2 tone. I originally went in to try on the classic but I ended up liking the thinner one more because my wrist is on the smaller side. Sorry I'm bad at modeling, I don't even know how to position my arm [emoji13]


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

ahg68 said:


> Well, the verdict is in! The old Love and the new Love are the same size after all! Using my digital calipers, the are the same width and thickness and the overall sizes match up. Phew!it does not appear that Cartier has reduced the amount of gold used as I have seen speculated about. Obviously there is no gold in the areas where the diamonds are set but otherwise everything seems to be the same.
> 
> Thanks for indulging my paranoia! I am very relieved that they fit the same.



WOW!!! So Beautiful and I'm so glad you reported back to relieve my paranoia as well.  Enjoy every day with those beauties on your arm!


----------



## pinky7129

Anyone know whether it's safe to wear the love into the blue lagoon in Iceland?


----------



## SilverBen

pinky7129 said:


> Anyone know whether it's safe to wear the love into the blue lagoon in Iceland?



As long as yours typically stay screwed on fine! I have swam in the ocean, pools, water park and all that good stuff and never had problems!


----------



## jssl1688

pinky7129 said:


> Anyone know whether it's safe to wear the love into the blue lagoon in Iceland?



not only should you not wear jewelry in any type of water activity to prevent loss, the blue lagoon water is comprised of algae, silica, minerals and geothermal water which can accumulate in jewellery and be hard to remove. there's no guarantee that your precious pieces won't be damaged in anyway, it's just safer to put all jewels in the safe


----------



## selinameh

WellTakenCareOf said:


> View attachment 3628632
> 
> 
> Yup! RG and WG because my engagement ring is 2 tone. I originally went in to try on the classic but I ended up liking the thinner one more because my wrist is on the smaller side. Sorry I'm bad at modeling, I don't even know how to position my arm [emoji13]



Stunning! Love this look on you. I think the thin love might be right up my alley. My wrists are small, I like stacking dainty bracelets, and I can't wear jewelry to work. May I ask your wrist size and the size of the thin loves?


----------



## HtheJeweller

On the cartier website it states the plain bracelets are 5050rrp


----------



## iwf822701

Is there anyone here stack a thin WG love with classic RG love, YG love and RG JUC? I am planning on adding a WG bracelet to my collection but can't decide which to choose, Cartier WG love in thin version or VCA signature bracelet. 
It's going to be my gift from my hubby I want it to be perfect. The first concern is that is it going to be too much adding one WG bracelet to my current stacks? Second is that thin version of love bracelet seems to be a nice stacker without being too flashy. However if I'm not stacking thin love I don't find my heart sings for this thin love. As for VCA WG signature bracelet, it goes very well with my wedding band as my wedding band is VCA Estelle with diamond. The only concern is that I'm not really into the signature part on the bracelet though the signature part is not as obvious as I thought. If the budget allows I would have a WG cover one but late jut stick to the reality here haha.
Below is my current stack:
1 RG love with four diamonds
1 YG plain love 
Classic tennis bracelet in 7.8 carat.
HW Ering
VCA Estelle wedding band

Would you choose to stack one more WG think love or VCA WG signature bracelet? Or just be satisfying with the current stack and looking for sth other than bracelet?


----------



## iwf822701

Whoops missing one RG diamond JUC


----------



## cartier_love

iwf822701 said:


> Is there anyone here stack a thin WG love with classic RG love, YG love and RG JUC? I am planning on adding a WG bracelet to my collection but can't decide which to choose, Cartier WG love in thin version or VCA signature bracelet.
> It's going to be my gift from my hubby I want it to be perfect. The first concern is that is it going to be too much adding one WG bracelet to my current stacks? Second is that thin version of love bracelet seems to be a nice stacker without being too flashy. However if I'm not stacking thin love I don't find my heart sings for this thin love. As for VCA WG signature bracelet, it goes very well with my wedding band as my wedding band is VCA Estelle with diamond. The only concern is that I'm not really into the signature part on the bracelet though the signature part is not as obvious as I thought. If the budget allows I would have a WG cover one but late jut stick to the reality here haha.
> Below is my current stack:
> 1 RG love with four diamonds
> 1 YG plain love
> Classic tennis bracelet in 7.8 carat.
> HW Ering
> VCA Estelle wedding band
> 
> Would you choose to stack one more WG think love or VCA WG signature bracelet? Or just be satisfying with the current stack and looking for sth other than bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 3634098



I'd say go with the WG love. It doesn't seem you are that into the VCA. I think the thin WG would look great. BTW - beautiful stack already!


----------



## kewave

iwf822701 said:


> Is there anyone here stack a thin WG love with classic RG love, YG love and RG JUC? I am planning on adding a WG bracelet to my collection but can't decide which to choose, Cartier WG love in thin version or VCA signature bracelet.
> It's going to be my gift from my hubby I want it to be perfect. The first concern is that is it going to be too much adding one WG bracelet to my current stacks? Second is that thin version of love bracelet seems to be a nice stacker without being too flashy. However if I'm not stacking thin love I don't find my heart sings for this thin love. As for VCA WG signature bracelet, it goes very well with my wedding band as my wedding band is VCA Estelle with diamond. The only concern is that I'm not really into the signature part on the bracelet though the signature part is not as obvious as I thought. If the budget allows I would have a WG cover one but late jut stick to the reality here haha.
> Below is my current stack:
> 1 RG love with four diamonds
> 1 YG plain love
> Classic tennis bracelet in 7.8 carat.
> HW Ering
> VCA Estelle wedding band
> 
> Would you choose to stack one more WG think love or VCA WG signature bracelet? Or just be satisfying with the current stack and looking for sth other than bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 3634098


I wouldn't get anymore arm candies. I would put the funds to some vca necklace, ring or earrings.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Does anyone remember the retail price of the white gold and rose gold with diamond charity Love cord bracelets?

Pics found on google:


----------



## SilverBen

iwf822701 said:


> Is there anyone here stack a thin WG love with classic RG love, YG love and RG JUC? I am planning on adding a WG bracelet to my collection but can't decide which to choose, Cartier WG love in thin version or VCA signature bracelet.
> It's going to be my gift from my hubby I want it to be perfect. The first concern is that is it going to be too much adding one WG bracelet to my current stacks? Second is that thin version of love bracelet seems to be a nice stacker without being too flashy. However if I'm not stacking thin love I don't find my heart sings for this thin love. As for VCA WG signature bracelet, it goes very well with my wedding band as my wedding band is VCA Estelle with diamond. The only concern is that I'm not really into the signature part on the bracelet though the signature part is not as obvious as I thought. If the budget allows I would have a WG cover one but late jut stick to the reality here haha.
> Below is my current stack:
> 1 RG love with four diamonds
> 1 YG plain love
> Classic tennis bracelet in 7.8 carat.
> HW Ering
> VCA Estelle wedding band
> 
> Would you choose to stack one more WG think love or VCA WG signature bracelet? Or just be satisfying with the current stack and looking for sth other than bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 3634098



Wonderful collection already! I think either the thin love or VCA signature would be perfect. 

Other suggestions could be:
-A watch if you don't already have one. I'd go with a two tone to tie together your bracelets and rings.

-a white gold chain link style bracelet, this could break up the 3 bangle style bracelets you already have.


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

selinameh said:


> Stunning! Love this look on you. I think the thin love might be right up my alley. My wrists are small, I like stacking dainty bracelets, and I can't wear jewelry to work. May I ask your wrist size and the size of the thin loves?



Same! The classic looked a bit thick on my wrist. The size of my thin love is 16. I tried on the 15 but it was a bit too snug. I don't know the size of my wrist actually. I'm sorry. I don't have a measuring tape at work. [emoji28]


----------



## Gigi2012

I am so excited... I have the YG 4 diamond and RG 4 diamond both original size... I tried on the pave YG thin bracelet at Cartier in Beverly Hills yesterday... it was gorgeous stacked between the other two. I didn't think that I would want another bracelet... I thought that two would be my limit but this thin pave just completed the whole look!!! My husband said that he is going to buy it for me for our anniversary... 30 years in August.  I can't wait!!! These thin Loves are really pretty when stacked!!!


----------



## Mali_

Cartier eye candy from Instagram:


----------



## Tatownz

Gigi2012 said:


> I am so excited... I have the YG 4 diamond and RG 4 diamond both original size... I tried on the pave YG thin bracelet at Cartier in Beverly Hills yesterday... it was gorgeous stacked between the other two. I didn't think that I would want another bracelet... I thought that two would be my limit but this thin pave just completed the whole look!!! My husband said that he is going to buy it for me for our anniversary... 30 years in August.  I can't wait!!! These thin Loves are really pretty when stacked!!!


Please show and tell when you get it. Can't wait to see this stack!


----------



## Tatownz

iwf822701 said:


> Is there anyone here stack a thin WG love with classic RG love, YG love and RG JUC? I am planning on adding a WG bracelet to my collection but can't decide which to choose, Cartier WG love in thin version or VCA signature bracelet.
> It's going to be my gift from my hubby I want it to be perfect. The first concern is that is it going to be too much adding one WG bracelet to my current stacks? Second is that thin version of love bracelet seems to be a nice stacker without being too flashy. However if I'm not stacking thin love I don't find my heart sings for this thin love. As for VCA WG signature bracelet, it goes very well with my wedding band as my wedding band is VCA Estelle with diamond. The only concern is that I'm not really into the signature part on the bracelet though the signature part is not as obvious as I thought. If the budget allows I would have a WG cover one but late jut stick to the reality here haha.
> Below is my current stack:
> 1 RG love with four diamonds
> 1 YG plain love
> Classic tennis bracelet in 7.8 carat.
> HW Ering
> VCA Estelle wedding band
> 
> Would you choose to stack one more WG think love or VCA WG signature bracelet? Or just be satisfying with the current stack and looking for sth other than bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 3634098


What a beautiful stack! 

I would pick the thin love to add to this stack. I think having a variety of thickness will make it look interesting. 

Please share with what you end up deciding.


----------



## cartier_love

Mali_ said:


> Cartier eye candy from Instagram:



WoW!!! Love all of them


----------



## Gigi2012

Tatownz said:


> Please show and tell when you get it. Can't wait to see this stack!


I will!!


----------



## Andy_Sach

iwf822701 said:


> Is there anyone here stack a thin WG love with classic RG love, YG love and RG JUC? I am planning on adding a WG bracelet to my collection but can't decide which to choose, Cartier WG love in thin version or VCA signature bracelet.
> It's going to be my gift from my hubby I want it to be perfect. The first concern is that is it going to be too much adding one WG bracelet to my current stacks? Second is that thin version of love bracelet seems to be a nice stacker without being too flashy. However if I'm not stacking thin love I don't find my heart sings for this thin love. As for VCA WG signature bracelet, it goes very well with my wedding band as my wedding band is VCA Estelle with diamond. The only concern is that I'm not really into the signature part on the bracelet though the signature part is not as obvious as I thought. If the budget allows I would have a WG cover one but late jut stick to the reality here haha.
> Below is my current stack:
> 1 RG love with four diamonds
> 1 YG plain love
> Classic tennis bracelet in 7.8 carat.
> HW Ering
> VCA Estelle wedding band
> 
> Would you choose to stack one more WG think love or VCA WG signature bracelet? Or just be satisfying with the current stack and looking for sth other than bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 3634098



Your collection is already perfect but if you really want to add more, I would pick VCA WG Signature bracelet over the thin WG love.
I tried the plain thin love the other day and it's too plain. It doesn't make much different to be honest.


----------



## Polaris32

Does anyone know what's the acceptable price for pre-loved  WG bracelet with 6 diamonds, assuming the condition is good.  
Thanks much.


----------



## mrs.posh

Hi ladies - any of you tried a JUC with the NEW opening system?
I wonder how secured it is and how different...I am about to jump into it!!


----------



## mrs.posh

Polaris32 said:


> Does anyone know what's the acceptable price for pre-loved  WG bracelet with 6 diamonds, assuming the condition is good.
> Thanks much.



Difficult question without seeing it in person. You may want to have it valued by someone. Also, they made it in 6 diamonds???


----------



## Bother Free

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - any of you tried a JUC with the NEW opening system?
> I wonder how secured it is and how different...I am about to jump into it!!


I am going to try it soon 
Thinking about adding another JUC. I'm also wondering how secure it is.


----------



## Storm Spirit

mrs.posh said:


> Difficult question without seeing it in person. You may want to have it valued by someone. Also, they made it in 6 diamonds???



There used to be a 6 diamond version as well as the full (10) diamond Love, but Cartier discontinued the 6 diamond bracelet and introduced the 4 diamond instead. I don't know how much the 6 diamond retailed for relative to the full diamond, so can only assume that they probably did this to boost their bottom line - less diamonds for the same price.


----------



## mrs.posh

Bother Free said:


> I am going to try it soon
> Thinking about adding another JUC. I'm also wondering how secure it is.



I opted for the old system...


----------



## Jetsetmax

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - any of you tried a JUC with the NEW opening system?
> I wonder how secured it is and how different...I am about to jump into it!!


My SA said the new opening system for the gold JUC with no diamonds is basically the same as what is used on the diamond JUCs.  She believe the old system is more secure, and I agree with her.   Congrats on your JUC!


----------



## kewave

Jetsetmax said:


> My SA said the new opening system for the gold JUC with no diamonds is basically the same as what is used on the diamond JUCs.  She believe the old system is more secure, and I agree with her.   Congrats on your JUC!


Then is there any new opening system for JUC with diamonds? Is the change only applies to JUC with no diamonds?


----------



## uhpharm01

kewave said:


> Then is there any new opening system for JUC with diamonds? Is the change only applies to JUC with no diamonds?


It applies to all versions of the JUC bracelet.  Click on the link above, TPF tried on the all diamond version with new opening system. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-juste-un-clou-bracelet.751475/page-89#post-31166865


----------



## Saraja

Has anyone recently heard talk of price increases? I know the love hasn't increased in a while and have been putting off my purchase in hopes of a Europe trip in which I would get one (is the price that much of a difference?) and with no trip planed in the near future I'm just wondering if I should just get it in the states? Thanks.


----------



## uhpharm01

Saraja said:


> Has anyone recently heard talk of price increases? I know the love hasn't increased in a while and have been putting off my purchase in hopes of a Europe trip in which I would get one (is the price that much of a difference?) and with no trip planed in the near future I'm just wondering if I should just get it in the states? Thanks.



I'm not sure but you may want to watch this thread about prices increases. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-price-increase-thread.746152/page-96


----------



## CherryHeart

Saraja said:


> Has anyone recently heard talk of price increases? I know the love hasn't increased in a while and have been putting off my purchase in hopes of a Europe trip in which I would get one (is the price that much of a difference?) and with no trip planed in the near future I'm just wondering if I should just get it in the states? Thanks.


My SA was telling me that the price of the Love hasn't increased in two years or so, and their fiscal year end is in April, so she anticipates something coming... which makes me so sad because I was planning to purchase my first Love in July! I hope the increase isn't too much....


----------



## allisony

Has anyone purchased a love bracelet in Heathrow? Do you know how much the VAT refund is?


----------



## AmorNChanel

allisony said:


> Has anyone purchased a love bracelet in Heathrow? Do you know how much the VAT refund is?



Price is £4208 at Heathrow duty free price


----------



## Morrison7552

CherryHeart said:


> My SA was telling me that the price of the Love hasn't increased in two years or so, and their fiscal year end is in April, so she anticipates something coming... which makes me so sad because I was planning to purchase my first Love in July! I hope the increase isn't too much....



Are you sure it's not the end of March? Just curious


----------



## CherryHeart

Morrison7552 said:


> Are you sure it's not the end of March? Just curious


Sorry that's what I meant, yes! New year starts in April.


----------



## Scandibabe

Just wanted to share today's stack, in the background the North Norwegian view [emoji3]


----------



## cartier_love

Scandibabe said:


> Just wanted to share today's stack, in the background the North Norwegian view [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640177



That is a great stack! Pretty scenery too!


----------



## Miss CC

Scandibabe said:


> Just wanted to share today's stack, in the background the North Norwegian view [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640177



What a beautiful stack and gorgeous back drop!


----------



## Loubies89

Am thinking of buying a white gold love bangle (no diamonds) to go with my YG 4 diamond one! Alternatively could use the $$ for VCA vintage Alhambra MOP earrings. Any ladies with pictures of their YG and WG loves stacked together?


----------



## Saraja

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm not sure but you may want to watch this thread about prices increases.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-price-increase-thread.746152/page-96



Thank you so much.


----------



## Saraja

AmorNChanel said:


> Price is £4208 at Heathrow duty free price



That is a huge difference. On the price difference I could almost afford a flight and just make a trip out of it... does that mean it's about $1,000 difference or more!?! Or am I just figuring that wrong?


----------



## ms1225

Hey girls. Have a question about stacking. Does anyone have the PG stacked with the WG if so can you you post. Otherwise what are y'all opinion on the PG and WG love bracelet together.


----------



## jssl1688

Found it interesting that neiman Marcus last call online is selling Cartier estate pieces including love bracelets. 

http://www.lastcall.com/search.jsp?N=0&Ntt=Cartier+Estate


----------



## AntiqueShopper

jssl1688 said:


> Found it interesting that neiman Marcus last call online is selling Cartier estate pieces including love bracelets.
> 
> http://www.lastcall.com/search.jsp?N=0&Ntt=Cartier+Estate[/QUO
> 
> Interesting!  I wonder where they get them from


----------



## Qpj001

I just bought the new Clou bracelet. I noticed that if I pull the lock side a little bit, it has  a click sound when I push it back. Does you JUC make a click sound when you pull it then push it back? Thanks! Mine is the new lock system.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi ladies
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my hubby just bought me a gold love with 4 diamonds. I have only had it a week and have already put big scratches in it. I know it's going to get scratched, but dang...already in a week?


----------



## Minkas

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hubby just bought me a gold love with 4 diamonds. I have only had it a week and have already put big scratches in it. I know it's going to get scratched, but dang...already in a week?


Congrats it looks lovely on you!

Yes it will scratch & the first ones are heartbreaking, but perhaps you could cover it with a sweatband until you get used to it being on your wrist?
I know that when I first started wearing my Love I wasn't used to wearing a bracelet and bumped it on everything. Now I'm used to it and don't bump it as much because I'm more careful when using my left hand.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Minkas said:


> Congrats it looks lovely on you!
> 
> Yes it will scratch & the first ones are heartbreaking, but perhaps you could cover it with a sweatband until you get used to it being on your wrist?
> I know that when I first started wearing my Love I wasn't used to wearing a bracelet and bumped it on everything. Now I'm used to it and don't bump it as much because I'm more careful when using my left hand.




That's a GREAT idea! I'm definitely going to do that. Thanks for the tip. That's why I love you ladies....everyone has such good advice


----------



## KensingtonUK

Mustwork4bags said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hubby just bought me a gold love with 4 diamonds. I have only had it a week and have already put big scratches in it. I know it's going to get scratched, but dang...already in a week?



Don't stress. The first scratches are always difficult but it's a love bracelet that's meant to be worn always.  You will ultimately get heaps but they all are small hairline and they give your love personality.  Just sticks out since they are the only ones right now.  I bought a sweatband and used it at first but now it has become part of me(cleaning, painting, beach) I don't even think about it.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

KensingtonUK said:


> Don't stress. The first scratches are always difficult but it's a love bracelet that's meant to be worn always.  You will ultimately get heaps but they all are small hairline and they give your love personality.  Just sticks out since they are the only ones right now.  I bought a sweatband and used it at first but now it has become part of me(cleaning, painting, beach) I don't even think about it.


Thank you....I guess I realized over time it would get scratched, but I felt like it was happening so fast. Geesh, it's a little heartbreaking.lol. I didn't feel like I was being hard on it, so I didn't know if anyone else felt like that. Have a great day!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Saraja said:


> That is a huge difference. On the price difference I could almost afford a flight and just make a trip out of it... does that mean it's about $1,000 difference or more!?! Or am I just figuring that wrong?



The price at Heathrow is 83.33% of the retail price in the UK, so you'd make bigger savings on more expensive items.


----------



## uhpharm01

Storm Spirit said:


> The price at Heathrow is 83.33% of the retail price in the UK, so you'd make bigger savings on more expensive items.


I need to take a trip.


----------



## Loubies89

My DH bought me a WG love bangle (nonreturnable) in size 16, and he forgot that the love bangle I currently have (YG 4 diamond) is size 17! I don't want to upset him or try to return it since it was such a sweet gesture on his part. So I'm wondering if anyone here has had experience stacking love bangles in different sizes and have liked it? Really appreciate the input


----------



## babygirlv

AmorNChanel said:


> Price is £4208 at Heathrow duty free price



Does this mean purchasing at the airport??
I ask because I'm flying into Paris (CDG) and then taking the train to London. Then we are leaving via heathrow airport! Would like to know if I should purchase my first Love in Paris or UK??

Thanks!!


----------



## kewave

babygirlv said:


> Does this mean purchasing at the airport??
> I ask because I'm flying into Paris (CDG) and then taking the train to London. Then we are leaving via heathrow airport! Would like to know if I should purchase my first Love in Paris or UK??
> 
> Thanks!!


Yes it's the Heathrow departure terminal after security. You may want to check which terminal you are departing from because not all Heathrow terminals have Cartier Jewellery Boutiques. Alternatively, you may use the Heathrow shopping concierge to reserve and transfer the item for you to enable pick up in your preferred terminal.
I believe Heathrow Airport tax free price is cheaper than Paris boutique even after VAT refund. Not sure about the tax free prices in Paris CDG airport though..hopefully someone who knows could chime in?


----------



## AmorNChanel

Saraja said:


> That is a huge difference. On the price difference I could almost afford a flight and just make a trip out of it... does that mean it's about $1,000 difference or more!?! Or am I just figuring that wrong?


That's my calculation too. 



kewave said:


> Yes it's the Heathrow departure terminal after security. You may want to check which terminal you are departing from because not all Heathrow terminals have Cartier Jewellery Boutiques. Alternatively, you may use the Heathrow shopping concierge to reserve and transfer the item for you to enable pick up in your preferred terminal.
> I believe Heathrow Airport tax free price is cheaper than Paris boutique even after VAT refund. Not sure about the tax free prices in Paris CDG airport though..hopefully someone who knows could chime in?


Agree with kewave. It's cheaper at LHR.  Don't know at CDG though.


----------



## babygirlv

kewave said:


> Yes it's the Heathrow departure terminal after security. You may want to check which terminal you are departing from because not all Heathrow terminals have Cartier Jewellery Boutiques. Alternatively, you may use the Heathrow shopping concierge to reserve and transfer the item for you to enable pick up in your preferred terminal.
> I believe Heathrow Airport tax free price is cheaper than Paris boutique even after VAT refund. Not sure about the tax free prices in Paris CDG airport though..hopefully someone who knows could chime in?



What about purchasing at an Cartier boutique in London city? Would it the same? (That way I don't wait until last minute at the airport) I never did VAT refund in UK before.. only Paris. 
Thank u lovelies!


----------



## kewave

babygirlv said:


> What about purchasing at an Cartier boutique in London city? Would it the same? (That way I don't wait until last minute at the airport) I never did VAT refund in UK before.. only Paris.
> Thank u lovelies!


No, buying in London city after processing of VAT refund will still be more expensive than Heathrow departing terminal.


----------



## Storm Spirit

babygirlv said:


> What about purchasing at an Cartier boutique in London city? Would it the same? (That way I don't wait until last minute at the airport) I never did VAT refund in UK before.. only Paris.
> Thank u lovelies!



I don't know if there's a fee involved with VAT refunds (can't get them, UK resident) but assuming that there isn't, the price should be the same, since in both cases you're getting the price minus the VAT.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Loubies89 said:


> My DH bought me a WG love bangle (nonreturnable) in size 16, and he forgot that the love bangle I currently have (YG 4 diamond) is size 17! I don't want to upset him or try to return it since it was such a sweet gesture on his part. So I'm wondering if anyone here has had experience stacking love bangles in different sizes and have liked it? Really appreciate the input



I don't have multiple Love bracelets but from reading what other ladies have said here, if you stack different sizes, they'll constantly slide over/under each other causing lots of scratches, whereas you won't have this problem if the bracelets were the same size. I'm sure that your husband wants you to be happy with the (very thoughtful) gift, and wouldn't mind if you wanted to exchange it for another size.


----------



## kewave

Some Cartier boutiques, especially in Asia, have very strict exchange policy. I was advised by a Cartier SA that Love and JUC items are strictly non-exchangeable in certain countries.


----------



## kewave

Storm Spirit said:


> I don't know if there's a fee involved with VAT refunds (can't get them, UK resident) but assuming that there isn't, the price should be the same, since in both cases you're getting the price minus the VAT.


There is a fee involved. Hence it is cheaper in LHR.


----------



## Loubies89

Storm Spirit said:


> I don't have multiple Love bracelets but from reading what other ladies have said here, if you stack different sizes, they'll constantly slide over/under each other causing lots of scratches, whereas you won't have this problem if the bracelets were the same size. I'm sure that your husband wants you to be happy with the (very thoughtful) gift, and wouldn't mind if you wanted to exchange it for another size.



Thanks for your thoughts! I went to a boutique and tried on the size 16 WG with my size 17 and this is what it looked like! I don't think it'll be obvious in daily life but i guess I'm concerned that it might annoy me.

What do you all think? He got a great price for it, so that's one hesitation and the other is the awkwardness of asking for a return and possible failure in getting one!


----------



## exelero

kewave said:


> There is a fee involved. Hence it is cheaper in LHR.



Do you know what's the current price in LHR, even for EU residents, for the Love plain bracelet and/or cuff?


----------



## babygirlv

kewave said:


> There is a fee involved. Hence it is cheaper in LHR.



You're awesome! Thanks! I hope the price does not increase in May....


----------



## Loubies89

Loubies89 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! I went to a boutique and tried on the size 16 WG with my size 17 and this is what it looked like! I don't think it'll be obvious in daily life but i guess I'm concerned that it might annoy me.
> 
> What do you all think? He got a great price for it, so that's one hesitation and the other is the awkwardness of asking for a return and possible failure in getting one!
> 
> View attachment 3643409
> View attachment 3643410
> View attachment 3643411
> View attachment 3643412



Ah I have confirmed that I cannot cancel the transaction! So hopefully this will work


----------



## cartier_love

Loubies89 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! I went to a boutique and tried on the size 16 WG with my size 17 and this is what it looked like! I don't think it'll be obvious in daily life but i guess I'm concerned that it might annoy me.
> 
> What do you all think? He got a great price for it, so that's one hesitation and the other is the awkwardness of asking for a return and possible failure in getting one!
> 
> View attachment 3643409
> View attachment 3643410
> View attachment 3643411
> View attachment 3643412



I would get them the same size. I have heard the smaller one really gets scratched up.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Loubies89 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! I went to a boutique and tried on the size 16 WG with my size 17 and this is what it looked like! I don't think it'll be obvious in daily life but i guess I'm concerned that it might annoy me.
> 
> What do you all think? He got a great price for it, so that's one hesitation and the other is the awkwardness of asking for a return and possible failure in getting one!
> 
> View attachment 3643409
> View attachment 3643410
> View attachment 3643411
> View attachment 3643412


Did he get it preloved?  If so then you may not be able to return or exchange.  Have you tried it on the other wrist?  Not everyone stacks their loves.  Some people wear one on each wrist.


----------



## Loubies89

AntiqueShopper said:


> Did he get it preloved?  If so then you may not be able to return or exchange.  Have you tried it on the other wrist?  Not everyone stacks their loves.  Some people wear one on each wrist.



He did! I'm just a little stressed as i know he's stressed about making me happy (so apparently we are stressing each other out lol)! But you're right! An extra love is never a bad thing and I can always wear it on the other hand or layer it with other jewelry!


----------



## kewave

exelero said:


> Do you know what's the current price in LHR, even for EU residents, for the Love plain bracelet and/or cuff?


I'm not interested in those items you mentioned so not exactly sure of their prices. You may check the prices on Cartier U.K. online website, LHR prices should be 16.67% lesser.


----------



## etk123

G


----------



## civic4800

Has anyone purchased a love bracelet abroad, returned to the US but didn't declare the bracelet and tried to get it serviced here at a later date?  I was at the Chicago Cartier store today and mentioned that I planned to buy the bracelet on a layover at Heathrow and the SA said to be sure to declare it or else a US boutique would not service it if ever needed, if I didn't have some form/receipt from customs????


----------



## KensingtonUK

civic4800 said:


> Has anyone purchased a love bracelet abroad, returned to the US but didn't declare the bracelet and tried to get it serviced here at a later date?  I was at the Chicago Cartier store today and mentioned that I planned to buy the bracelet on a layover at Heathrow and the SA said to be sure to declare it or else a US boutique would not service it if ever needed, if I didn't have some form/receipt from customs????



I have never heard of such a thing and I don't know why they would care since us customs has nothing to do with a retailer. As long as you have a receipt from Cartier or an authorised dealer, that should be enough.  If you were to live in London for a few years and move back to the states, you don't have to declare stuff that is preowned so how would a boutique know or care.  Perhaps she just wanted a sale or giving you customs advice?


----------



## Loubies89

civic4800 said:


> Has anyone purchased a love bracelet abroad, returned to the US but didn't declare the bracelet and tried to get it serviced here at a later date?  I was at the Chicago Cartier store today and mentioned that I planned to buy the bracelet on a layover at Heathrow and the SA said to be sure to declare it or else a US boutique would not service it if ever needed, if I didn't have some form/receipt from customs????



My DH told me that his SA in Barcelona told him the same thing when he bought me my first love bracelet!


----------



## Mininana

I think the service rule is ridiculous. I live in a country with no Cartier stores and I would want to be able to leave my jewelry to be serviced at any destination I go to visit!

In fact, I had my Rolex serviced in Beverly Hills when I was visiting and no such thing was questioned. I didn't even have to take a certificate. Just the watch. And my watch was serviced despite being bought in another country.


----------



## kewave

Mininana said:


> I think the service rule is ridiculous. I live in a country with no Cartier stores and I would want to be able to leave my jewelry to be serviced at any destination I go to visit!
> 
> In fact, I had my Rolex serviced in Beverly Hills when I was visiting and no such thing was questioned. I didn't even have to take a certificate. Just the watch. And my watch was serviced despite being bought in another country.


This!
I have bought watches, jewellery and bags from overseas and have never been denied any post-sales service anywhere. No paper required at all as long as the items are genuine.
The SA is just sprouting nonsense. As a consumer, we need to be more savvy, some SA doesn't even know their brands and products, let alone tax matters!!


----------



## civic4800

civic4800 said:


> Has anyone purchased a love bracelet abroad, returned to the US but didn't declare the bracelet and tried to get it serviced here at a later date?  I was at the Chicago Cartier store today and mentioned that I planned to buy the bracelet on a layover at Heathrow and the SA said to be sure to declare it or else a US boutique would not service it if ever needed, if I didn't have some form/receipt from customs????


Now I don't know what to believe.  About a year ago, I brought my Cartier de Pasha watch, which I purchased in Greece, to the Chicago boutique for service and they did not ask me anything at all in terms of a receipt, customs forms, etc so  I'm not going to stress about it!  Thanks for the responses.


----------



## ellyson

My new matching thin Love in WG!!! I'm in Love


----------



## LVoeletters

Loubies89 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! I went to a boutique and tried on the size 16 WG with my size 17 and this is what it looked like! I don't think it'll be obvious in daily life but i guess I'm concerned that it might annoy me.
> 
> What do you all think? He got a great price for it, so that's one hesitation and the other is the awkwardness of asking for a return and possible failure in getting one!
> 
> View attachment 3643409
> View attachment 3643410
> View attachment 3643411
> View attachment 3643412


I would ask for an exchange. It personally would bother me as time goes on and the space will be enough to cause wear on each other over time. But some people prefer the different sizes.


----------



## Loubies89

LVoeletters said:


> I would ask for an exchange. It personally would bother me as time goes on and the space will be enough to cause wear on each other over time. But some people prefer the different sizes.



You're right, I managed to cancel the order! When I went to the store and tried on two in the same size, it made me realize how much i wanted that!


----------



## xilej

civic4800 said:


> Has anyone purchased a love bracelet abroad, returned to the US but didn't declare the bracelet and tried to get it serviced here at a later date?  I was at the Chicago Cartier store today and mentioned that I planned to buy the bracelet on a layover at Heathrow and the SA said to be sure to declare it or else a US boutique would not service it if ever needed, if I didn't have some form/receipt from customs????



When I shopped at Cartier Hong Kong, I was given a leaflet by Cartier about the requirement for customs/import papers for after-sales service outside of the country of purchase.

I'll take a photo of it when I have the time.


----------



## LQNT

Just picked up my love after getting it engraved. I love it, it took about a week & a half.


----------



## cherylc

LQNT said:


> Just picked up my love after getting it engraved. I love it, it took about a week & a half.



this is so cute! is this offered at all the boutiques? is it complimentary or you need to pay? i wanna get this done for my next love!! the little heart is so adorable!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LQNT

cherylc said:


> this is so cute! is this offered at all the boutiques? is it complimentary or you need to pay? i wanna get this done for my next love!! the little heart is so adorable!! [emoji7][emoji7]


It is complimentary if you get it done before 90 days after purchased. The location I went to had it sent off somewhere for the engraving so I'm sure it is offered at all boutiques.


----------



## *JJ*

I couldn't find any pics in this thread but does anyone have this small love bracelet? 
I like how delicate it looks but I can't find any modelling pics. any opinions/insights/pics?


----------



## ellyson

*JJ* said:


> I couldn't find any pics in this thread but does anyone have this small love bracelet?
> I like how delicate it looks but I can't find any modelling pics. any opinions/insights/pics?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648759


I do love the same bracelet! This will be my next purchase to stack with my WG thin bangle 
I've found this pic on internet, hope this help!!


----------



## Jetsetmax

cherylc said:


> this is so cute! is this offered at all the boutiques? is it complimentary or you need to pay? i wanna get this done for my next love!! the little heart is so adorable!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Yes, its complimentary at all boutiques for the first 90 days from the date of purchase.


----------



## Morrison7552

I finally got my second love bracelet which is definitely exciting for me. Funny thing is, I chose classic yellow gold and not only is it brighter but it seems to be thicker than the love bracelet in pink gold that I bought 1 year ago. In any event, I'm in love with it.


----------



## Mininana

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3650211
> 
> 
> I finally got my second love bracelet which is definitely exciting for me. Funny thing is, I chose classic yellow gold and not only is it brighter but it seems to be thicker than the love bracelet in pink gold that I bought 1 year ago. In any event, I'm in love with it.



You know, I sometimes stalk pics on the internet and I noticed some love bracelets look thicker than others!


----------



## Mininana

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3650211
> 
> 
> I finally got my second love bracelet which is definitely exciting for me. Funny thing is, I chose classic yellow gold and not only is it brighter but it seems to be thicker than the love bracelet in pink gold that I bought 1 year ago. In any event, I'm in love with it.



You know, I sometimes stalk pics on the internet and I noticed some love bracelets look thicker than others!


----------



## Morrison7552

Mininana said:


> You know, I sometimes stalk pics on the internet and I noticed some love bracelets look thicker than others!



It's the weirdest thing, I've never had the bracelet polished or anything. The new one actually feels heavier.


----------



## jssl1688

Morrison7552 said:


> It's the weirdest thing, I've never had the bracelet polished or anything. The new one actually feels heavier.



Are u talking about the thickness from top or side? I think it measures about 6mm top and 2mm from side. If u could measure it with a gage or tape would be easiest to confirm. Or even on a jewelry scale


----------



## Mininana

Morrison7552 said:


> It's the weirdest thing, I've never had the bracelet polished or anything. The new one actually feels heavier.



And they are the same size?


----------



## Mininana

Morrison7552 said:


> It's the weirdest thing, I've never had the bracelet polished or anything. The new one actually feels heavier.



Look at this 

got from google


----------



## uhpharm01

Mininana said:


> Look at this
> 
> got from google
> 
> View attachment 3650415


Damn!


----------



## jssl1688

Mininana said:


> Look at this
> 
> got from google
> 
> View attachment 3650415



overkill! I'm sorry, but there is such a thing as too much of a good thing. it just doesn't look classy, I like stacking but it needs to be done right....


----------



## Morrison7552

jssl1688 said:


> Are u talking about the thickness from top or side? I think it measures about 6mm top and 2mm from side. If u could measure it with a gage or tape would be easiest to confirm. Or even on a jewelry scale



The sides-- yes I'm going to try and measure or weigh it. I'm trying to decide if this bracelet is just extra thick or if my other one is thinner than most.


----------



## Morrison7552

Mininana said:


> Look at this
> 
> got from google
> 
> View attachment 3650415



Yeah they're both size 18. Maybe because they're handmade they're all different?


----------



## jssl1688

Morrison7552 said:


> The sides-- yes I'm going to try and measure or weigh it. I'm trying to decide if this bracelet is just extra thick or if my other one is thinner than most.



These bracelets are all mass produced from a mold. I know that the older versions with old screws are slightly thicker from the top. Also the diamond ones are slightly thicker from the side as well due to the extra metal needed for the diamond to be set. But the new screw system should all be the same. In your photo it does seem like the old one looks slightly thinner from the side. It would be interesting for u to measure and tell us if it's any different.


----------



## Morrison7552

jssl1688 said:


> These bracelets are all mass produced from a mold. I know that the older versions with old screws are slightly thicker from the top. Also the diamond ones are slightly thicker from the side as well due to the extra metal needed for the diamond to be set. But the new screw system should all be the same. In your photo it does seem like the old one looks slightly thinner from the side. It would be interesting for u to measure and tell us if it's any different.



Yeah I'm really interested in knowing too. I'll update everyone once I find out. They're both the new screw system purchased at the same Cartier store one year apart. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Mulberrygal

I am considering a Cartier Love Cuff as my next bracelet. Can someone advise what size do you purchase in relation to your wrist size

Thanks


----------



## Tonimichelle

Mulberrygal said:


> I am considering a Cartier Love Cuff as my next bracelet. Can someone advise what size do you purchase in relation to your wrist size
> 
> Thanks


I think generally they run slightly smaller than the bangle. My wrist measures 14.5cms approx. I was a size 16 in the bangle but for the cuff I bought a 17 as the 16 was far too tight, especially when I was warm! I hope that helps


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tonimichelle said:


> I think generally they run slightly smaller than the bangle. My wrist measures 14.5cms approx. I was a size 16 in the bangle but for the cuff I bought a 17 as the 16 was far too tight, especially when I was warm! I hope that helps



Thanks that's very helpful and something to work on. I'm probably getting it from the airport and they suggested putting it by just to be on the safe side. I don't think I'd like it too tight.

Do you prefer wearing the cuff or bangle? Comfort wise mainly.


----------



## Morrison7552

Mulberrygal said:


> I am considering a Cartier Love Cuff as my next bracelet. Can someone advise what size do you purchase in relation to your wrist size
> 
> Thanks



How exciting! I know you'll just love your new bracelet. In terms of comfort--- I will definitely recommend the bangle, as the cuff fit is a lot more snug for the security of the piece. The bangle fit can be more loose.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks that's very helpful and something to work on. I'm probably getting it from the airport and they suggested putting it by just to be on the safe side. I don't think I'd like it too tight.
> 
> Do you prefer wearing the cuff or bangle? Comfort wise mainly.


I didn't buy the bangle, just tried it on so I can't comment long term on that. As far as my cuff is concerned I have worn it all day and night since last September and I don't even feel I am wearing it! Totally comfortable for me and I like that it sits quite flush with the bottom of my wrist so doesn't bang on things at all (table or keyboard when typing etc). I also like that I don't need to check the screws are tight. I know lots of people have no problem and the original bangle is beautiful but I would have been paranoid checking them all the time and I like that I can take the cuff off easily if I need to. Size wise there is no way mine will fall off so it really is worry free


----------



## Jetsetmax

Morrison7552 said:


> View attachment 3650211
> 
> 
> I finally got my second love bracelet which is definitely exciting for me. Funny thing is, I chose classic yellow gold and not only is it brighter but it seems to be thicker than the love bracelet in pink gold that I bought 1 year ago. In any event, I'm in love with it.


Can you post a photo of them side by side and one on top of the other?

If they are different thicknesses, that's rather interesting.  I have a RG from 2008, a WG from 2013, and YG from 2017 and they all appear to be the same thickness.


----------



## jssl1688

Jetsetmax said:


> Can you post a photo of them side by side and one on top of the other?
> 
> If they are different thicknesses, that's rather interesting.  I have a RG from 2008, a WG from 2013, and YG from 2017 and they all appear to be the same thickness.



Hi jetset, does yours have diamond or is it plain? Does it measure the same mm as I previously posted?


----------



## Jetsetmax

jssl1688 said:


> Hi jetset, does yours have diamond or is it plain? Does it measure the same mm as I previously posted?


Hi JSSL, mine do not have diamonds.  I've never actually measure them, but I have had them up against each other and they look the same.  If I have time this weekend, I can try to measure them.


----------



## Caz71

Mulberrygal said:


> I am considering a Cartier Love Cuff as my next bracelet. Can someone advise what size do you purchase in relation to your wrist size
> 
> Thanks


My wrist is abt 15cm. I wear the 17cm cuff. I can almost stretch the opening kinda.


----------



## bellapurse

I'm in Paris right now and was not planning on getting one but Cartier kept calling me.  Got the thin rose gold Love bracelet.  The SA offered to polish my white gold.  I asked him that if by doing it the bracelet will weigh less.  He said no that they used a special technique and it only took 5 minutes.  Totally worth it!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bellapurse said:


> I'm in Paris right now and was not planning on getting one but Cartier kept calling me.  Got the thin rose gold Love bracelet.  The SA offered to polish my white gold.  I asked him that if by doing it the bracelet will weigh less.  He said no that they used a special technique and it only took 5 minutes.  Totally worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653464


They look beautiful together


----------



## babygirlv

bellapurse said:


> I'm in Paris right now and was not planning on getting one but Cartier kept calling me.  Got the thin rose gold Love bracelet.  The SA offered to polish my white gold.  I asked him that if by doing it the bracelet will weigh less.  He said no that they used a special technique and it only took 5 minutes.  Totally worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653464



Do you mind me asking how much was it after VAT? Planning a trip soon and looking to make a purchase!


----------



## bellapurse

babygirlv said:


> Do you mind me asking how much was it after VAT? Planning a trip soon and looking to make a purchase!



I just sent you an inbox


----------



## Jetsetmax

bellapurse said:


> I'm in Paris right now and was not planning on getting one but Cartier kept calling me.  Got the thin rose gold Love bracelet.  The SA offered to polish my white gold.  I asked him that if by doing it the bracelet will weigh less.


Congrats on the new thin bracelet!  Looks great with your white gold bracelet.

 My SA offered to do the same thing for my old bracelet saying they have new machine for doing it that doesn't really remove much metal. A polishing once every few years won't affect the weight of the bracelet.  However, if you did it frequently, over time it might affect its weight because it removes a very tiny (hardly noticeable) amount of metal from the top surface of the bracelet.  Therefore, it would take a long time for there to be any change in weight.


----------



## Morrison7552

Okay so I've been wearing the new love for a few days now (wearing two now) and I am doing my best to keep them separate for now as the clanking can drive me a little crazy plus I don't want the screws to loosen. Anyway, I noticed there are a ton of scratches on the love that I had for a year that I thought I took great care of, even on the inside area of the love. I am keeping them separate but occasionally they do come in contact. The new one isn't scratched but do you guys think the newer thicker one could of caused scratches to my other love, without leaving scratches on the new? I'm not sure what to think... I am consider moving them to opposite wrists but I'm not sure.... both size 18 btw


----------



## Mulberrygal

bellapurse said:


> I'm in Paris right now and was not planning on getting one but Cartier kept calling me.  Got the thin rose gold Love bracelet.  The SA offered to polish my white gold.  I asked him that if by doing it the bracelet will weigh less.  He said no that they used a special technique and it only took 5 minutes.  Totally worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653464



Totally stunning


----------



## lilricegrl87

I'm going to Paris next week and was contemplating the Love bracelet. I think I tried on the size 15 original and 16 in the new, smaller version, unsure which looks better but I prefer something more subtle.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Caz71 said:


> My wrist is abt 15cm. I wear the 17cm cuff. I can almost stretch the opening kinda.





Morrison7552 said:


> How exciting! I know you'll just love your new bracelet. In terms of comfort--- I will definitely recommend the bangle, as the cuff fit is a lot more snug for the security of the piece. The bangle fit can be more loose.



I managed to drag DH into Cartier, Bond Street yesterday so I could try on some Love bracelets and get an idea of size. I loved them all, gosh this is going to be a difficult choice. The SA was brilliant and I was really surprised that I liked two worn together. I always stack my bracelets so I think in the future I may also considered buying the thinner one. This isn't supposed to be additive, I've not got one yet and here I am thinking about the second 

Who wears there's most of the time, I'd love to hear from you all.

My favourite was the original in yellow gold but I'm not sure I'd want to wear it all the time.............or would I???  I love to stack my bracelets which wouldn't give me the same variety if I always wore the Love bracelet so I was wondering if the cuff may be more appropriate as I can take it off easily. Oh dear I thought this would be easier, lots of things to consider, at least I know I'm a 18 now and probably 19 in the cuff.


----------



## Mulberrygal

lilricegrl87 said:


> View attachment 3658446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to Paris next week and was contemplating the Love bracelet. I think I tried on the size 15 original and 16 in the new, smaller version, unsure which looks better but I prefer something more subtle.



I am just trying to make a similar decision but I think if you prefer subtle I'd go for the new thinner one. It looks gorgeous  on you and if you wrist is narrower perhaps better.

I have quite a large wrist  and like something bolder and stack several together but no more than 3 or 4 tops if they are thin. I think I've narrowed it down to the cuff or the original. The cuff also fell down beautifully onto my hand when I put my arm down.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Tonimichelle said:


> I didn't buy the bangle, just tried it on so I can't comment long term on that. As far as my cuff is concerned I have worn it all day and night since last September and I don't even feel I am wearing it! Totally comfortable for me and I like that it sits quite flush with the bottom of my wrist so doesn't bang on things at all (table or keyboard when typing etc). I also like that I don't need to check the screws are tight. I know lots of people have no problem and the original bangle is beautiful but I would have been paranoid checking them all the time and I like that I can take the cuff off easily if I need to. Size wise there is no way mine will fall off so it really is worry free



Thanks Tonimichelle, it's very helpful to hear from someone that has and loves the cuff. 
Having just tried them both on I'd moved away from the idea of the cuff as I adored the original Love but I'm swaying back to the Cuff now. I'd not considered the screws could come looses and they need checking. I don't like that idea. The Cuff also wasn't easy to get on or off so I don't think there would be any problem with it ever falling off. I have similar designs with a larger gap and I'd never had an issue with them coming off.
It's interesting what you say about sitting comfortably at a desk too as I usually do office work. I've just lost my job  The Sweethearts sent me a letter whilst I was away on holiday not to come back  so no desk for me at the moment


----------



## Jetsetmax

jssl1688 said:


> Hi jetset, does yours have diamond or is it plain? Does it measure the same mm as I previously posted?


Hi JSSL, I just measured all three of my Love bracelets and they are the same in terms of measurements.  They all measured the same as yours at approximately 6 mm x  2 mm.  My oldest bracelet is from 2008, and the others are from 2013 and 2017.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Tonimichelle, it's very helpful to hear from someone that has and loves the cuff.
> Having just tried them both on I'd moved away from the idea of the cuff as I adored the original Love but I'm swaying back to the Cuff now. I'd not considered the screws could come looses and they need checking. I don't like that idea. The Cuff also wasn't easy to get on or off so I don't think there would be any problem with it ever falling off. I have similar designs with a larger gap and I'd never had an issue with them coming off.
> It's interesting what you say about sitting comfortably at a desk too as I usually do office work. I've just lost my job  The Sweethearts sent me a letter whilst I was away on holiday not to come back  so no desk for me at the moment


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about your job, that's particularly rough to get a letter while on holiday 
Regarding the bracelet, I think a lot of people much prefer the full bangle, but I know with the new screw system if the screws come undone the bracelet just falls off. I've read too many threads on here with people losing bracelets, using loctite etc and I am a worry wart so I like the one solid piece of the cuff. I'd have been constantly checking!
At the end of the day though you should go with the one you love the most


----------



## goldengirl123

Mulberrygal said:


> I managed to drag DH into Cartier, Bond Street yesterday so I could try on some Love bracelets and get an idea of size. I loved them all, gosh this is going to be a difficult choice. The SA was brilliant and I was really surprised that I liked two worn together. I always stack my bracelets so I think in the future I may also considered buying the thinner one. This isn't supposed to be additive, I've not got one yet and here I am thinking about the second
> 
> Who wears there's most of the time, I'd love to hear from you all.
> 
> My favourite was the original in yellow gold but I'm not sure I'd want to wear it all the time.............or would I???  I love to stack my bracelets which wouldn't give me the same variety if I always wore the Love bracelet so I was wondering if the cuff may be more appropriate as I can take it off easily. Oh dear I thought this would be easier, lots of things to consider, at least I know I'm a 18 now and probably 19 in the cuff.






I have a YG bracelet that I wear 24/7 ~ exercise, work, chasing after the kids, you name it. I love it! Now I really want to get a second bracelet to stack. IMHO, yes the cuff is great if you want something you can easily remove. But if you want to go with the classic, that's the full bracelet. Just my two cents.


----------



## notsogirly

Do you know where I can check prices for cartier love bracelet in Amsterdam? And how much can one get as VAT refund? Thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi, does anyone have a picture of what a plain rg/yg bangle looks like stacked with the same color 4 diamond bangle? I've been searching through the forum and must not be using the right key words. Thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I went to the boutique to try on JUC and they have the new thin Love so I tried them too. Didn't think I would like them but actually they're super sparkly and I love them. I went for JUC in the end but it was nice to try everything on [emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## CartierLVer

Morrison7552 said:


> Okay so I've been wearing the new love for a few days now (wearing two now) and I am doing my best to keep them separate for now as the clanking can drive me a little crazy plus I don't want the screws to loosen. Anyway, I noticed there are a ton of scratches on the love that I had for a year that I thought I took great care of, even on the inside area of the love. I am keeping them separate but occasionally they do come in contact. The new one isn't scratched but do you guys think the newer thicker one could of caused scratches to my other love, without leaving scratches on the new? I'm not sure what to think... I am consider moving them to opposite wrists but I'm not sure.... both size 18 btw



Wear them in good health! You can prevent scratches on either bracelets even if you do wear them on separate wrists! If that's a worry then put clear plastic tape over them. Gl


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> I went to the boutique to try on JUC and they have the new thin Love so I tried them too. Didn't think I would like them but actually they're super sparkly and I love them. I went for JUC in the end but it was nice to try everything on [emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660235
> View attachment 3660238
> View attachment 3660244



did you get the pave JUC??? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Sparkledolll

cherylc said:


> did you get the pave JUC??? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Yes, in RG. I heard they're having an annual price increase in Europe so it was now or never as I missed buying it last year and it was 10:/: more so I didn't want to make that mistake again [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Miss CC

Natalie j said:


> I went to the boutique to try on JUC and they have the new thin Love so I tried them too. Didn't think I would like them but actually they're super sparkly and I love them. I went for JUC in the end but it was nice to try everything on [emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660235
> View attachment 3660238
> View attachment 3660244



That all diamond juc [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss CC

Natalie j said:


> Yes, in RG. I heard they're having an annual price increase in Europe so it was now or never as I missed buying it last year and it was 10:/: more so I didn't want to make that mistake again [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660640



It's absolutely stunning. Congrats!!!


----------



## cherylc

Natalie j said:


> Yes, in RG. I heard they're having an annual price increase in Europe so it was now or never as I missed buying it last year and it was 10:/: more so I didn't want to make that mistake again [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660640



and I just died. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

as always love seeing your e-ring too!!!! heehee!!

congrats! it is absolutely stunning!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkledolll

Miss CC said:


> It's absolutely stunning. Congrats!!!





cherylc said:


> and I just died. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> as always love seeing your e-ring too!!!! heehee!!
> 
> congrats! it is absolutely stunning!!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you so much Ladies. It was a really hard choice choosing between RG and WG... but I think RG is more wearable for ever day [emoji3]


----------



## smiley13tree

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Ladies. It was a really hard choice choosing between RG and WG... but I think RG is more wearable for ever day [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660665



Wow that JUC is a stunner. [emoji7][emoji7] I can definitely see how RG is much more wearable.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much Ladies. It was a really hard choice choosing between RG and WG... but I think RG is more wearable for ever day [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660665


Congrats, it is so beautiful. RG does look very nice  with your skin tone. Good choice.


----------



## Sparkledolll

smiley13tree said:


> Wow that JUC is a stunner. [emoji7][emoji7] I can definitely see how RG is much more wearable.





Lisa-SH said:


> Congrats, it is so beautiful. RG does look very nice  with your skin tone. Good choice.



thank you Ladies! It's with the new closing mechanism by the way.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Mulberrygal said:


> I managed to drag DH into Cartier, Bond Street yesterday so I could try on some Love bracelets and get an idea of size. I loved them all, gosh this is going to be a difficult choice. The SA was brilliant and I was really surprised that I liked two worn together. I always stack my bracelets so I think in the future I may also considered buying the thinner one. This isn't supposed to be additive, I've not got one yet and here I am thinking about the second
> 
> Who wears there's most of the time, I'd love to hear from you all.
> 
> My favourite was the original in yellow gold but I'm not sure I'd want to wear it all the time.............or would I???  I love to stack my bracelets which wouldn't give me the same variety if I always wore the Love bracelet so I was wondering if the cuff may be more appropriate as I can take it off easily. Oh dear I thought this would be easier, lots of things to consider, at least I know I'm a 18 now and probably 19 in the cuff.



I have the classic gold and bought three years ago and haven't taken it off since and haven't regretted it once!  I now want a JUC though to go with it!  To me the simplicity of the bracelet is what makes it and I feel like the thinner one is too simple on its own.  The classic is enough that it can be worn on it own but also easily stacked!  I also like the idea of the love class opening on Both sides. Never had an issue with the screws!


----------



## Oeloel

KensingtonUK said:


> I have the classic gold and bought three years ago and haven't taken it off since and haven't regretted it once!  I now want a JUC though to go with it!  To me the simplicity of the bracelet is what makes it and I feel like the thinner one is too simple on its own.  The classic is enough that it can be worn on it own but also easily stacked!  I also like the idea of the love class opening on Both sides. Never had an issue with the screws!


I got my WG last Jul and been wearing it everyday. Last month, I got myself a RG. I wear both stack on my left wrist and my watch on my right. Sometimes I wear one on each wrist. I find that once you get used of putting them on and off, the screwing part will no longer bother you and you might find it fun. I also take them off when I go for my swim


----------



## lynne_ross

Does anyone wear a love with a VCA peerle bangle? I am considering a bangle but worried they will scratch each other.


----------



## Shopmore

I really want to purchase a Love bracelet one of these days.  My question is if anyone here also wears a fitbit charge 2 on the same arm?  I wear my fitbit everyday and while i have changed the band to a silver watch type band if it would even work or look right with such a classic piece.


----------



## annanas

I wear a Fitbit Alta HR (just upgraded from my old charge HR) and I wear it on my other wrist with my watch which I guess looks less than ideal but I can't give it up [emoji85]


----------



## CherryHeart

Shopmore said:


> I really want to purchase a Love bracelet one of these days.  My question is if anyone here also wears a fitbit charge 2 on the same arm?  I wear my fitbit everyday and while i have changed the band to a silver watch type band if it would even work or look right with such a classic piece.


I ended up moving my Fitbit alta to my right arm instead, so now I have my love on one wrist and my Fitbit on the other. If you have a metal band for your Fitbit I would suggest being VERY careful as I got a huge scratch on my brand new love that way


----------



## Shopmore

CherryHeart said:


> I ended up moving my Fitbit alta to my right arm instead, so now I have my love on one wrist and my Fitbit on the other. If you have a metal band for your Fitbit I would suggest being VERY careful as I got a huge scratch on my brand new love that way



Thanks for the info.  Do you wear a watch or just use the Alta as a watch?


----------



## lynne_ross

Natalie j said:


> I went to the boutique to try on JUC and they have the new thin Love so I tried them too. Didn't think I would like them but actually they're super sparkly and I love them. I went for JUC in the end but it was nice to try everything on [emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660235
> View attachment 3660238
> View attachment 3660244



Beautiful! 
Is the VCA yours? If so do you stack with other bracelets? I am consider getting it but really want to stack it with my loves without damaging it.


----------



## Sparkledolll

lynne_ross said:


> Beautiful!
> Is the VCA yours? If so do you stack with other bracelets? I am consider getting it but really want to stack it with my loves without damaging it.



Thanks, yes the VCA is mine. There's no way to avoid scratching Love bracelets so I don't worry about stacking, Loves will be scratched anyway.


----------



## lynne_ross

Natalie j said:


> Thanks, yes the VCA is mine. There's no way to avoid scratching Love bracelets so I don't worry about stacking, Loves will be scratched anyway.



I am not worried about my loves (they are horribly sscratched since I wear daily), I meant does the VCA get damaged from being next to loves? Do wear VCA only occasionally? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Sparkledolll

lynne_ross said:


> I am not worried about my loves (they are horribly sscratched since I wear daily), I meant does the VCA get damaged from being next to loves? Do wear VCA only occasionally? Thanks for your input!



Lol sorry I misunderstood! The VCA doesn't get damaged at all by stacking. Mine are 3 years old and look brand new. I don't wear them every day but pretty often.


----------



## lynne_ross

Natalie j said:


> Lol sorry I misunderstood! The VCA doesn't get damaged at all by stacking. Mine are 3 years old and look brand new. I don't wear them every day but pretty often.



Thanks!!! Now I just need to decide between yellow gold and white gold


----------



## Tatownz

Just an updated pic of my LOVES on Easter Sunday [emoji4]


----------



## smiley13tree

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 3669094
> 
> 
> Just an updated pic of my LOVES on Easter Sunday [emoji4]



Happy easter! I love the combination of your two bracelets


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 3669094
> 
> 
> Just an updated pic of my LOVES on Easter Sunday [emoji4]



So pretty! I really the thin Pave Love [emoji7]


----------



## cuselover

Does anyone know the price for the thin one in Paris and London ?


----------



## jenayb

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 3669094
> 
> 
> Just an updated pic of my LOVES on Easter Sunday [emoji4]



How do you like the small pave stacked with the regular size?


----------



## Tatownz

jenaywins said:


> How do you like the small pave stacked with the regular size?


I love the look of them stacked together. 

I started with the classic love a few years ago and always knew I wanted to add another piece to it later on. 

Adding the thin pave love, I think it gives it a classy, elegant look to the industrial look the classic love has.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I started years ago with a full Love bracelet in size 17. I sold it because I'm not a 24/7 jewelry wearer. So then I bought a cuff, but had to go up to size 18 as the 17 was too tight. The cuff is big enough that I have to wear it up my arm. It won't stay low. Now Cartier has come out with the thin Loves which are easier to take on and off. Question- should I sell my cuff and get the new thin Love? What do you all think? Thanks.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3670167
View attachment 3670168
View attachment 3670169


----------



## BalLVLover

Mustwork4bags said:


> Thank you....I guess I realized over time it would get scratched, but I felt like it was happening so fast. Geesh, it's a little heartbreaking.lol. I didn't feel like I was being hard on it, so I didn't know if anyone else felt like that. Have a great day!



Absolutely, my first scratch is probably still my most noticeable one and really bothered me at first but you sort of get used to the fact that if you wear it everyday is it going to happen. I felt the same way with my love ring too.


----------



## Selenia4

My birthday gift from my husband. Total surprise!!!


----------



## Miss CC

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3670294
> 
> My birthday gift from my husband. Total surprise!!!



What a sweet hubby!!  Happy birthday!  It's beautiful [emoji173]️.


----------



## Selenia4

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tatownz

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3670294
> 
> My birthday gift from my husband. Total surprise!!!



Too sweet, sooo pretty! Enjoy and Happy Birthday =)


----------



## sammytheMUA

I am having a hard time debating which love bracelet I'm going to add to my collection. For all of you ladies, and men, with white gold or platinum rings (specifically engagement/wedding set), do you match your love bracelet with your wedding set? For those of you with platinum or white gold wedding sets, do you regret getting the gold love bracelet?


----------



## shelui4

When I was in Paris last month, the price for the thin Love bracelet was €3900 before VAT! ☺️



cuselover said:


> Does anyone know the price for the thin one in Paris and London ?


----------



## cherylc

sammytheMUA said:


> I am having a hard time debating which love bracelet I'm going to add to my collection. For all of you ladies, and men, with white gold or platinum rings (specifically engagement/wedding set), do you match your love bracelet with your wedding set? For those of you with platinum or white gold wedding sets, do you regret getting the gold love bracelet?



i got my rose gold love before i got married. my engagement and wedding rings are platinum and i don't feel there's an issue. go for the bracelet you like best. metals are always mixed these days so i don't think there's a need to be matchy matchy.


----------



## shelui4

My wedding rings (engagement and bands) are platinum and my anniversary bands (on my right hand) are WG and I went with YG for my Love bracelet. I don't mind at all mixing metals when it comes to jewelry because I think they're pretty either way! ☺️



sammytheMUA said:


> I am having a hard time debating which love bracelet I'm going to add to my collection. For all of you ladies, and men, with white gold or platinum rings (specifically engagement/wedding set), do you match your love bracelet with your wedding set? For those of you with platinum or white gold wedding sets, do you regret getting the gold love bracelet?


----------



## lilricegrl87

cuselover said:


> Does anyone know the price for the thin one in Paris and London ?



£3250 in London before VAT! Just purchased mine over the weekend. Unsure what the exact amount the refund will be, but the SA said 13.5%.


----------



## lilricegrl87

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 3669094
> 
> 
> Just an updated pic of my LOVES on Easter Sunday [emoji4]



Love the way they look together!


----------



## MsPele

sammytheMUA said:


> I am having a hard time debating which love bracelet I'm going to add to my collection. For all of you ladies, and men, with white gold or platinum rings (specifically engagement/wedding set), do you match your love bracelet with your wedding set? For those of you with platinum or white gold wedding sets, do you regret getting the gold love bracelet?



I have a platinum wedding band/engagement ring and I preferred the rose gold but I didn't like the way the rose gold and platinum looked together on me. So my Love is on my right side.


----------



## Zucnarf

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3670294
> 
> My birthday gift from my husband. Total surprise!!!



Gorgeus!


----------



## Makenna

sammytheMUA said:


> I am having a hard time debating which love bracelet I'm going to add to my collection. For all of you ladies, and men, with white gold or platinum rings (specifically engagement/wedding set), do you match your love bracelet with your wedding set? For those of you with platinum or white gold wedding sets, do you regret getting the gold love bracelet?



My wedding set is platinum but my love is YG, no regrets whatsoever.  I wear my love on my right with a YG diamond wedding band and my wedding set on my left with my SS BB.


----------



## Makenna

Tatownz said:


> View attachment 3669094
> 
> 
> Just an updated pic of my LOVES on Easter Sunday [emoji4]



Your loves look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Makenna

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3670294
> 
> My birthday gift from my husband. Total surprise!!!



That is so sweet, happy birthday!


----------



## Springshine

Hi 
Does anyone know what size i should get for my first love bracelet. We dont have Cartier store here where i live, but im traveling in few weeks and will be at Heathrow for few hours , and have finally decided to get one. I have talked to the store manager and she said they could reserve one for me, but the need to know which size. 
My wrist size is 14,5 cm, i have really small wrist. I dont want loose fit, im thinking the 16 will be perfect size ?


----------



## kewave

Springshine said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know what size i should get for my first love bracelet. We dont have Cartier store here where i live, but im traveling in few weeks and will be at Heathrow for few hours , and have finally decided to get one. I have talked to the store manager and she said they could reserve one for me, but the need to know which size.
> My wrist size is 14,5 cm, i have really small wrist. I dont want loose fit, im thinking the 16 will be perfect size ?



Yes 16 wld be ample.


----------



## TinaRek

I had a similar wrist size question, thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Springshine said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know what size i should get for my first love bracelet. We dont have Cartier store here where i live, but im traveling in few weeks and will be at Heathrow for few hours , and have finally decided to get one. I have talked to the store manager and she said they could reserve one for me, but the need to know which size.
> My wrist size is 14,5 cm, i have really small wrist. I dont want loose fit, im thinking the 16 will be perfect size ?


My wrist is also 14.5 cm and when I tried the bangle size 16 was just right


----------



## Zucnarf

Tonimichelle said:


> My wrist is also 14.5 cm and when I tried the bangle size 16 was just right



My wrist is 14.5 and size 16 is perfect!


----------



## All things chic

CeeJay said:


> As I am a 'bangle' gal, both of my Cartier pieces are large:
> 
> Love Bracelet - size 21
> Juste un Clou - size 20
> It's just what I prefer ..
> 
> View attachment 3607509



Perfection!   Is the gold leaf by Kathy Rose?


----------



## thewildraven

Springshine said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know what size i should get for my first love bracelet. We dont have Cartier store here where i live, but im traveling in few weeks and will be at Heathrow for few hours , and have finally decided to get one. I have talked to the store manager and she said they could reserve one for me, but the need to know which size.
> My wrist size is 14,5 cm, i have really small wrist. I dont want loose fit, im thinking the 16 will be perfect size ?





Tatownz said:


> Beautiful!!!!


I know this may sound a bit like teaching your grandmother to suck eggs but you want to make sure that you have measured your wrist in exactly the same place as the others have for a true idea of the correct size


----------



## Storm Spirit

Springshine said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know what size i should get for my first love bracelet. We dont have Cartier store here where i live, but im traveling in few weeks and will be at Heathrow for few hours , and have finally decided to get one. I have talked to the store manager and she said they could reserve one for me, but the need to know which size.
> My wrist size is 14,5 cm, i have really small wrist. I dont want loose fit, im thinking the 16 will be perfect size ?



My wrist is also 14.5cm, but because my wrist bone sticks out a little bit and gets caught by the inside of the screws, the SA was concerned that size 16 may be a little uncomfortable on hot days, so I went for the 17. The fit also depends on the shape of your wrist. You could reserve both 16 and 17, and try them on before you decide - this way you'll know for sure!


----------



## KSweet101

Hi all!

I need some advice, please. I am going to purchase a yellow gold thin love bracelet here soon but am hung up on the size! My wrist right behind my bone when measured with no extra room is 15cm. I've always had trouble finding jewelry that fits well and bangles have never really been doable for me because if they fit over my hand they go halfway up my arm! I'm nowhere near a boutique and so I can't try any on in store. Should I go with the 16cm or 17cm. I don't want it super tight, but I also don't want it super loose....I have a Return to Tiffany small bead heart charm bracelet that is 6.5 inches that I really love the fit of. Knowing that, would you recommend the 16 or 17 cm for me? According to google conversions, the 16 cm would be about 6.3 inches and the 17cm about 6.7 inches. So, a 16.5 cm bangle would be exactly perfect haha! Do you think it would be more annoying if it was a little larger, or a little smaller?


Thanks!


----------



## rakhee81

KSweet101 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I need some advice, please. I am going to purchase a yellow gold thin love bracelet here soon but am hung up on the size! My wrist right behind my bone when measured with no extra room is 15cm. I've always had trouble finding jewelry that fits well and bangles have never really been doable for me because if they fit over my hand they go halfway up my arm! I'm nowhere near a boutique and so I can't try any on in store. Should I go with the 16cm or 17cm. I don't want it super tight, but I also don't want it super loose....I have a Return to Tiffany small bead heart charm bracelet that is 6.5 inches that I really love the fit of. Knowing that, would you recommend the 16 or 17 cm for me? According to google conversions, the 16 cm would be about 6.3 inches and the 17cm about 6.7 inches. So, a 16.5 cm bangle would be exactly perfect haha! Do you think it would be more annoying if it was a little larger, or a little smaller?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there! My wrist also measures 15cm with no room behind the bone and I bought a size 17 (I have the YG thin love too!). I found the 16 fitted around my wrist but had no movement at all so felt as though it was too small, the 17 has just the right amount of movement up and down without sitting too far down my hand or arm. Hope that helps!


----------



## KSweet101

rakhee81 said:


> Hi there! My wrist also measures 15cm with no room behind the bone and I bought a size 17 (I have the YG thin love too!). I found the 16 fitted around my wrist but had no movement at all so felt as though it was too small, the 17 has just the right amount of movement up and down without sitting too far down my hand or arm. Hope that helps!



Hi there!! Thank you so much for your response, that was very helpful. I was leaning towards the 17cm so I'm very excited to hear you're happy with that decision. Do you leave it on at all times like the original love bracelet is intended to be worn? Since it comes on and off easier, I'm worried that it'll come off easier without me wanting it to ha! Is it very secure?


----------



## shelui4

KSweet101 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I need some advice, please. I am going to purchase a yellow gold thin love bracelet here soon but am hung up on the size! My wrist right behind my bone when measured with no extra room is 15cm. I've always had trouble finding jewelry that fits well and bangles have never really been doable for me because if they fit over my hand they go halfway up my arm! I'm nowhere near a boutique and so I can't try any on in store. Should I go with the 16cm or 17cm. I don't want it super tight, but I also don't want it super loose....I have a Return to Tiffany small bead heart charm bracelet that is 6.5 inches that I really love the fit of. Knowing that, would you recommend the 16 or 17 cm for me? According to google conversions, the 16 cm would be about 6.3 inches and the 17cm about 6.7 inches. So, a 16.5 cm bangle would be exactly perfect haha! Do you think it would be more annoying if it was a little larger, or a little smaller?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Hmm.. my wrist size is 14cm and I went with size 16 and it's the perfect fit for me! Not too loose but also snug with a small amount of room (I can turn it fully around at the smallest part of my wrist). I did read somewhere that the rule of thumb for size is 1cm up for a snug fit and 2cm up for a looser fit. I hate how there isn't half sizes .. but I think you would be fine with 16 but be more comfy with 17. ☺️


----------



## Storm Spirit

alphaD3 said:


> Could you guys tell me is this real or not, Thanks! I'm paying a lot for the bracelet. It is from a seller on Ebay.
> 
> *Panthere de Cartier
> 18k White Gold Bracelet w/ Diamonds, Emeralds, and Onyx*



The only way to be 100% sure is to take it to Cartier for a clean. If it's fake, they won't touch it.


----------



## rakhee81

KSweet101 said:


> Hi there!! Thank you so much for your response, that was very helpful. I was leaning towards the 17cm so I'm very excited to hear you're happy with that decision. Do you leave it on at all times like the original love bracelet is intended to be worn? Since it comes on and off easier, I'm worried that it'll come off easier without me wanting it to ha! Is it very secure?



It feels very secure when on, but is also simple to take on and off by yourself. I take mine off for work but when I'm not working I have it on all the time and have never felt like it would come off accidentally!


----------



## Storm Spirit

KSweet101 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I need some advice, please. I am going to purchase a yellow gold thin love bracelet here soon but am hung up on the size! My wrist right behind my bone when measured with no extra room is 15cm. I've always had trouble finding jewelry that fits well and bangles have never really been doable for me because if they fit over my hand they go halfway up my arm! I'm nowhere near a boutique and so I can't try any on in store. Should I go with the 16cm or 17cm. I don't want it super tight, but I also don't want it super loose....I have a Return to Tiffany small bead heart charm bracelet that is 6.5 inches that I really love the fit of. Knowing that, would you recommend the 16 or 17 cm for me? According to google conversions, the 16 cm would be about 6.3 inches and the 17cm about 6.7 inches. So, a 16.5 cm bangle would be exactly perfect haha! Do you think it would be more annoying if it was a little larger, or a little smaller?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I would go with size 17 - you might finde the 16 uncomfortable since you have to take into account the 2 screws on the inside of the bracelet. Also, if the weather gets hot, the last thing you want is a bracelet sticking to your arm. My wrist is 14.5cm, my braclet is size 17, and I can turn it, but it never turns on its own. It naturally sits a fist's distance (approx 10cm) from my hand, which is perfect for me.


----------



## KSweet101

Storm Spirit said:


> I would go with size 17 - you might finde the 16 uncomfortable since you have to take into account the 2 screws on the inside of the bracelet. Also, if the weather gets hot, the last thing you want is a bracelet sticking to your arm. My wrist is 14.5cm, my braclet is size 17, and I can turn it, but it never turns on its own. It naturally sits a fist's distance (approx 10cm) from my hand, which is perfect for me.



Thanks for all of your advice, everyone! I took the plunge and ordered the 17cm yellow gold thin bangle because I just couldn't wait anymore!  It's good knowing too that worst case scenario, I can send it back and they'll trade for another size!


----------



## theITbag

alphaD3 said:


> Could you guys tell me is this real or not, Thanks! I'm paying a lot for the bracelet. It is from a seller on Ebay.
> 
> *Panthere de Cartier
> 18k White Gold Bracelet w/ Diamonds, Emeralds, and Onyx*



I would buy it directly from Cartier, and not risk such a large purchase with EBay.


----------



## Jvilla21

erinrose said:


> Nope I returned it completely. I currently only have one yellow gold.


What was the return process like? Any signs of wear?


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi ladies, does anyone know when the old screw system on the love bracelet was discontinued?


----------



## KSweet101

Oh my goodness y'all, I just wanted to say thank you for all of the helpful advice when it came to choosing a size! I went with the 17cm and it arrived yesterday and it fits perfectly! It's not too big, not too small, it's just right.  It actually looks a bit snug in that photo but I can fit three fingers in the gap between the bottom and my wrist, so it's comfy AND doesn't look like I'm drowning in it. I just can't get over how marvelous and perfect it is. 

I love it even more than I thought I would, not sure how that is possible!


----------



## Lnevling

nan2595 said:


> Hi guys! I have the plain YG love bracelet, and was thinking about getting the WG with every other diamond love. does anyone have both? i want to see them together!
> 
> please share pics


----------



## Lnevling

This is when they were much newer, they are scratched like crazy now.  Something you have to get used to if you wear them 24/7 which I have now for 6 years.  I love the two together, dont you?


----------



## KSweet101

Here's another angle showing that it's roomy!


----------



## lilsweetie

bellapurse said:


> I just sent you an inbox


I am also interested in the taxes to bring a LOVE back to the US. Could you please let me know too? Thanks


----------



## bellapurse

lilsweetie said:


> I am also interested in the taxes to bring a LOVE back to the US. Could you please let me know too? Thanks



It's a savings of $200-$300 depending on your US airport.  Some charge you only 3% overall other airports first 1k 3% and over that 5%-9%.

For me was a small savings since I don't have a Cartier store and if I order from a store or online no sales tax.  If you have a Cartier store in your state then the savings are greater.


----------



## Miss CC

KSweet101 said:


> Oh my goodness y'all, I just wanted to say thank you for all of the helpful advice when it came to choosing a size! I went with the 17cm and it arrived yesterday and it fits perfectly! It's not too big, not too small, it's just right.  It actually looks a bit snug in that photo but I can fit three fingers in the gap between the bottom and my wrist, so it's comfy AND doesn't look like I'm drowning in it. I just can't get over how marvelous and perfect it is.
> 
> I love it even more than I thought I would, not sure how that is possible!



It's gorgeous congrats!!


----------



## KSweet101

Thank you! 

Follow up question: Do any of you have your love bracelets insured? Is it worth it?


----------



## Morrison7552

KSweet101 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Follow up question: Do any of you have your love bracelets insured? Is it worth it?



It's only a couple of bucks a month extra for your policy and definitely worth it.


----------



## sakuramickey

KSweet101 said:


> Oh my goodness y'all, I just wanted to say thank you for all of the helpful advice when it came to choosing a size! I went with the 17cm and it arrived yesterday and it fits perfectly! It's not too big, not too small, it's just right.  It actually looks a bit snug in that photo but I can fit three fingers in the gap between the bottom and my wrist, so it's comfy AND doesn't look like I'm drowning in it. I just can't get over how marvelous and perfect it is.
> 
> I love it even more than I thought I would, not sure how that is possible!



Congratulations. Looks great on you


----------



## sakuramickey

KSweet101 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Follow up question: Do any of you have your love bracelets insured? Is it worth it?


IMO one should insure all valuable items.


----------



## KensingtonUK

sakuramickey said:


> IMO one should insure all valuable items.



2nd this!  I have all my jewelry that is 700$ plus on a jewelry insurance plan


----------



## Makenna

Follow up question: Do any of you have your love bracelets insured? Is it worth it?[/QUOTE]

Yes absolutely worth it.  I think I pay ~$80/year with no deductibles.  This way you don't have to worry if the screws get loose and lose the bracelet.


----------



## Makenna

KSweet101 said:


> Oh my goodness y'all, I just wanted to say thank you for all of the helpful advice when it came to choosing a size! I went with the 17cm and it arrived yesterday and it fits perfectly! It's not too big, not too small, it's just right.  It actually looks a bit snug in that photo but I can fit three fingers in the gap between the bottom and my wrist, so it's comfy AND doesn't look like I'm drowning in it. I just can't get over how marvelous and perfect it is.
> 
> I love it even more than I thought I would, not sure how that is possible!



Looks beautiful on you, congrats!


----------



## Morrison7552

I have Liberty Mutual has anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## kelly girl

Rockerchic said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know when the old screw system on the love bracelet was discontinued?


I bought my first Love in 2006 and the second in 2012. When I purchased the second, if memory serves me, the SA said the new screw system was introduced in 2011. He further said at that time the bracelet was being referred to as the Love 2. I much prefer the old system. Even though it can be a pain getting it on and off I find it much more secure. Also I wear mine 24/7.


----------



## Rockerchic

Thanks Kelly Girl! I thought it was right around 2010 or 2011.


----------



## Polaris32

What about... when Cartier discontinued the 6 diamonds bracelet with the 4 diamonds bracelet?


----------



## kelly girl

KSweet101 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Follow up question: Do any of you have your love bracelets insured? Is it worth it?


Yes! Two months ago I lost the Love I purchased in 2012. It was on my wrist in the AM and I noticed in the PM it had fallen off. I contacted my insurance agent and later got a call from the insurance company. Ten days later I received a check for the amount the bracelet was insured. My jeweler is trying to find a replacement with the old screw system.


----------



## purple37

Hi there. I'm looking at a preloved love bracelet on eBay. Does this bracelet raise any red flags?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122439991548

CARTIER LOVE BRACELET 18K YELLOW GOLD SIZE 16 100% AUTHENTIC CARTIER. 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Miss CC

kelly girl said:


> Yes! Two months ago I lost the Love I purchased in 2012. It was on my wrist in the AM and I noticed in the PM it had fallen off. I contacted my insurance agent and later got a call from the insurance company. Ten days later I received a check for the amount the bracelet was insured. My jeweler is trying to find a replacement with the old screw system.



O no!  Sorry to hear that. Any idea how it was lost?


----------



## babygirlv

kelly girl said:


> Yes! Two months ago I lost the Love I purchased in 2012. It was on my wrist in the AM and I noticed in the PM it had fallen off. I contacted my insurance agent and later got a call from the insurance company. Ten days later I received a check for the amount the bracelet was insured. My jeweler is trying to find a replacement with the old screw system.



This is terrible! I'm getting one but it baffles me how it can be so easily lost! I tried it on and am absolutely in love with it. Not sure if I should now...


----------



## morc324

purple37 said:


> Hi there. I'm looking at a preloved love bracelet on eBay. Does this bracelet raise any red flags?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122439991548
> 
> CARTIER LOVE BRACELET 18K YELLOW GOLD SIZE 16 100% AUTHENTIC CARTIER.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!




I would be careful. It might seem like a good idea to buy online used, but very often they are counterfeit. Just based on briefly looking, the Cartier seems too thick and they also don't have an authenticity card.


----------



## kelly girl

babygirlv said:


> This is terrible! I'm getting one but it baffles me how it can be so easily lost! I tried it on and am absolutely in love with it. Not sure if I should now...
> I have no idea how my bracelet came off. I'd worn it everyday since I purchased it in December 2012. Never noticed the screws were loose. Some people have had no issues and others have used a product called loctite to secure the screws. Let Cartier advise you, there may be a more recent screw system.


----------



## hiri

I just got my Love today. I couldn't wait any longer lol.


----------



## Rockerchic

Polaris32 said:


> What about... when Cartier discontinued the 6 diamonds bracelet with the 4 diamonds bracelet?


I am curious about this too. Does anyone know? if you have a 6 diamond, could you share the year it was purchased?


----------



## V75V

hiri said:


> I just got my Love today. I couldn't wait any longer lol.


Looks Great!  Can you please tell me if that is the non-rhodium plated -or- rhodium plated version of white gold Juste un Clou?


----------



## vidxmenvid

One Love and One JUC, best classic look, although I would prefer WG JUC and YG Love to give it a pop , because WG Love with no diamond has no rhodium plating. In any case, congrats & enjoy the combo


----------



## hiri

V75V said:


> Looks Great!  Can you please tell me if that is the non-rhodium plated -or- rhodium plated version of white gold Juste un Clou?



Yes, the juste un clou I'm wearing is rhodium-finished. 

Thanks


----------



## hiri

vidxmenvid said:


> One Love and One JUC, best classic look, although I would prefer WG JUC and YG Love to give it a pop , because WG Love with no diamond has no rhodium plating. In any case, congrats & enjoy the combo



I agree! Best classic look. I personally dislike yellow gold on me. I think it looks better on women but that's my opinion... you have no idea how much I'm enjoying this combo haha. Thanks!


----------



## Kmazz39

KSweet101 said:


> Oh my goodness y'all, I just wanted to say thank you for all of the helpful advice when it came to choosing a size! I went with the 17cm and it arrived yesterday and it fits perfectly! It's not too big, not too small, it's just right.  It actually looks a bit snug in that photo but I can fit three fingers in the gap between the bottom and my wrist, so it's comfy AND doesn't look like I'm drowning in it. I just can't get over how marvelous and perfect it is.
> 
> I love it even more than I thought I would, not sure how that is possible!


Looks great on you! Is this the new, thinner style !ove bracelet? My wrists are kinda small. I went and got sized and the Cartier SA said a 17cm would probably be better than the 16 even though they both fit. The concern was the 16 cm could hit up against my desk at work a lot easier than the 17.


----------



## kelly girl

Rockerchic said:


> I am curious about this too. Does anyone know? if you have a 6 diamond, could you share the year it was purchased?


The Love I purchased in 2006 has six diamonds. HTH


----------



## KSweet101

Kmazz39 said:


> Looks great on you! Is this the new, thinner style !ove bracelet? My wrists are kinda small. I went and got sized and the Cartier SA said a 17cm would probably be better than the 16 even though they both fit. The concern was the 16 cm could hit up against my desk at work a lot easier than the 17.




Thank you!! It is the thinner style.  My wrists are also kind of small and I really like the more delicate look of the thinner one. If you tried one on, I'm sure you know but it still feels very solid and isn't thin and flimsy feeling. I'm very happy with the 17cm because even though in inches it's technically a little bigger than my 6.5 inch Tiffany bracelet that I love the fit of, I think the shape makes it a bit more snug and it doesn't even travel up my arm as far as the Tiffany non bangle bracelet.


----------



## Kmazz39

KSweet101 said:


> Thank you!! It is the thinner style.  My wrists are also kind of small and I really like the more delicate look of the thinner one. If you tried one on, I'm sure you know but it still feels very solid and isn't thin and flimsy feeling. I'm very happy with the 17cm because even though in inches it's technically a little bigger than my 6.5 inch Tiffany bracelet that I love the fit of, I think the shape makes it a bit more snug and it doesn't even travel up my arm as far as the Tiffany non bangle bracelet.


Thanks so much for your info! I did not try the bracelet itself, rather these metal bracelets on a ring in all the sizes offered. I actually really like the thinner style as well, better price point and for someone with small wrists I think it will look perfect!


----------



## Rockerchic

kelly girl said:


> The Love I purchased in 2006 has six diamonds. HTH


thanks Kelly Girl. I think that is about when they made the switch. I've seen a love bracelet with old screw system also purchased in 06 with the four diamonds.


----------



## CartierLVer

hiri said:


> I just got my Love today. I couldn't wait any longer lol.



Wow. You move on so quick! Lol. How was your experience this time at Cartier? I hope it was more enjoyable an pleasant!


----------



## KSweet101

Kmazz39 said:


> Thanks so much for your info! I did not try the bracelet itself, rather these metal bracelets on a ring in all the sizes offered. I actually really like the thinner style as well, better price point and for someone with small wrists I think it will look perfect!



Ah, ok. I had to order online since there is no boutique in my state so I wasn't sure how they did it in store. I would hope when you're actually making the purchase they'd let you try the actual bangle on in the size you're thinking! Completely agree with you, the price point was what drew me to it initially, but the more I looked at it, I realized that I really do like the style of it! I actually printed and cut out their little paper sizing guide on their website haha, my wrist was 15 cm behind my wrist bone with the paper held without any wiggle room and the online sales associates even suggested 17 cm when I told them about my 6.5 inch Tiffany bracelet that I liked the fit of as well. 

Be sure to post pics for us when you do get your treasure!


----------



## Kmazz39

KSweet101 said:


> Ah, ok. I had to order online since there is no boutique in my state so I wasn't sure how they did it in store. I would hope when you're actually making the purchase they'd let you try the actual bangle on in the size you're thinking! Completely agree with you, the price point was what drew me to it initially, but the more I looked at it, I realized that I really do like the style of it! I actually printed and cut out their little paper sizing guide on their website haha, my wrist was 15 cm behind my wrist bone with the paper held without any wiggle room and the online sales associates even suggested 17 cm when I told them about my 6.5 inch Tiffany bracelet that I liked the fit of as well.
> 
> Be sure to post pics for us when you do get your treasure!


Will do! I was on a cruise last week and we made a stop in Nassau, Bahamas. They have a small Cartier boutique on Bay Street so I stopped in as I'm in Michigan and we have no Cartier here in the mitten state


----------



## hiri

CartierLVer said:


> Wow. You move on so quick! Lol. How was your experience this time at Cartier? I hope it was more enjoyable an pleasant!



Haha. Yes! It was a lot better. She was such a sweetheart. I'm enjoying my purchase so far.... you know the feeling right? Haha  Thanks!


----------



## Miss CC

hiri said:


> I just got my Love today. I couldn't wait any longer lol.



Congrats!!  Best combo stack [emoji173]️.


----------



## CartierAspreysLva

I am looking at a Love bracelet at a high end estate jewelry shop, and I was wondering the best way to have someone verify it's authenticity since it doesn't come with the papers? I'm concerned with the writing, as it looks too shallow with the ones I've seen, or is this correct for the vintage ones? I do know the rhodium is wore off, so it needs to be redone from what I've been told. I don't want to waste my time and money if it's not authentic.


----------



## NY2FL

Hello, I came across this forum while I was searching for info about the new love sm bracelet.
I'm trying to decide between the regular and the small size. My family has told me since I'm so petite, and being my wrist measurement is 15cm. I should go with the small bracelet. After trying them both on I still can't make up my mind. I don't like anything to bold on my arm. I would like for it to be feminine. The one thing I can say is I've decided on getting white gold. Help!!!!


----------



## sakuramickey

NY2FL said:


> Hello, I came across this forum while I was searching for info about the new love sm bracelet.
> I'm trying to decide between the regular and the small size. My family has told me since I'm so petite, and being my wrist measurement is 15cm. I should go with the small bracelet. After trying them both on I still can't make up my mind. I don't like anything to bold on my arm. I would like for it to be feminine. The one thing I can say is I've decided on getting white gold. Help!!!!



Go for the classic love! I have a very small wrist too, i have the classic love in size 16. Love it!


----------



## KSweet101

NY2FL said:


> Hello, I came across this forum while I was searching for info about the new love sm bracelet.
> I'm trying to decide between the regular and the small size. My family has told me since I'm so petite, and being my wrist measurement is 15cm. I should go with the small bracelet. After trying them both on I still can't make up my mind. I don't like anything to bold on my arm. I would like for it to be feminine. The one thing I can say is I've decided on getting white gold. Help!!!!



It is 100% personal preference! I went with the small just a week ago because I wanted to save almost 2500 dollars for other things AND because I do prefer the more delicate look. I can tell you that I love it more than I even thought I would. For me, it's more wearable for every day, I love how it will look paired with a watch or other bracelets but for now I am just loving it on its own! It's just a little less industrial looking in my opinion. But in the end it all comes down to whatever you prefer! Go with your gut!

My whole life I've gotten comments about having small wrists, mine also measure 15 cm and I have the 17 cm small yellow gold love bracelet. I personally like this size better on me, but know a lady with wrists I'm pretty sure smaller than mine that wears two stacked classic size love bracelets and they don't look crazy on her.


----------



## ccj1990

Hey everyone! I have a regular love bracelet.. got the new smaller thin one today and the closure seems weird.. it doesn't stop turning so never know if it is on tightly enough and clicks every turn of the screw driver ? Does anyone have the new thin bracelets and find this?

Thank you x


----------



## missfaraday

ccj1990 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a regular love bracelet.. got the new smaller thin one today and the closure seems weird.. it doesn't stop turning so never know if it is on tightly enough and clicks every turn of the screw driver ? Does anyone have the new thin bracelets and find this?
> 
> Thank you x



This is very weird, because the small Love bracelet closure only needs a 90° turn with the screw to close or open! Did they show you how to do it at the store? They should have, it's their regular procedure when selling the bracelet... 
If I were you, I would go to the store and ask if they can show you how to open and close it, it couldn't be easier. Hope this helps X


----------



## KSweet101

ccj1990 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a regular love bracelet.. got the new smaller thin one today and the closure seems weird.. it doesn't stop turning so never know if it is on tightly enough and clicks every turn of the screw driver ? Does anyone have the new thin bracelets and find this?
> 
> Thank you x



The one doesn't have to be screwed tight as far as I understand. It just needs one 90 degree turn so that it lines up with the other screws on the bracelet. If it''s perpendicular rather than parallel, it's open and unlocked. Parallel its locked and closed. I just turned it once and didn't try and force it further so I'm not sure if it continues to turn and clicks!


----------



## bellapurse

ccj1990 said:


> Hey everyone! I have a regular love bracelet.. got the new smaller thin one today and the closure seems weird.. it doesn't stop turning so never know if it is on tightly enough and clicks every turn of the screw driver ? Does anyone have the new thin bracelets and find this?
> 
> Thank you x



Yes it's not like the old system!  When you turn it and hear the click it will close or open (it alternates).  They explained to me how to close it but never mentioned that was different than the old system.  So it's not like you need to tighten it up until it stops.  Basically when you hear the click or the 90 degree position then is close or open.  I pulled it a bit to make sure it was closed.


----------



## ccj1990

Thanks everyone! I went back to Cartier and they showed me  very happy with my purchase now  xx


----------



## Caz71

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3670294
> 
> My birthday gift from my husband. Total surprise!!!


my favourite Love. perfect enjoy x


----------



## aa12

does anyone know where the best place to purchase cartier jewelry is? Is it Paris? I was also told Caribbean? Would love any insight!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NY2FL said:


> Hello, I came across this forum while I was searching for info about the new love sm bracelet.
> I'm trying to decide between the regular and the small size. My family has told me since I'm so petite, and being my wrist measurement is 15cm. I should go with the small bracelet. After trying them both on I still can't make up my mind. I don't like anything to bold on my arm. I would like for it to be feminine. The one thing I can say is I've decided on getting white gold. Help!!!!


Go for the classic Love! It will always be the classic. I am petite and could wear a 15 Love, but didn't want to special order. I wear two and love the classic size even being petite. Good Luck deciding.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

This is beyond gorgeous and will be my next jewelry purchase after my VCA five motif comes back from sizing. It will be my last Love. I am so happy you posted this pic! Definitely made me want to take the plunge sooner. hehe!

This was supposed to quote @Lnevling and didn't for some reason.


----------



## nastasja

Does anyone know when they lowered the price on the classic-sized YG and RG diamond pavé love bracelet? 

I believe just a few months ago they were $40,400...but now they're $37,100?


----------



## Jetsetmax

killerlife said:


> Does anyone know when they lowered the price on the classic-sized YG and RG diamond pavé love bracelet?
> 
> I believe just a few months ago they were $40,400...but now they're $37,100?


It would help to know what country you are living in, as different markets had different adjustments (some had price increases).  If its the US, the price reduction on Cartier products took place about a year ago around April or May of 2016.


----------



## nastasja

Jetsetmax said:


> If its the US, the price reduction on Cartier products took place about a year ago around April or May of 2016.



US. Thank you.


----------



## Logic

Can i ask, do you ladies wear the bracelet all the time or do you put it on and take off after an outing?


----------



## bellapurse

I wear mine all the time


----------



## LovEmAll

Logic said:


> Can i ask, do you ladies wear the bracelet all the time or do you put it on and take off after an outing?



All the time 24/7


----------



## ellyson

Logic said:


> Can i ask, do you ladies wear the bracelet all the time or do you put it on and take off after an outing?


I have the new wg thin love and I wear it 24/7,
Alone on the right wrist


----------



## Miss CC

24/7. Haven't taken mine off since the day my SA put it on me at the boutique [emoji4].


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bellapurse said:


> I wear mine all the time


I wear all the time.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Logic said:


> Can i ask, do you ladies wear the bracelet all the time or do you put it on and take off after an outing?



Mine hasn't left my wrist since I received it in October 2015


----------



## Makenna

Logic said:


> Can i ask, do you ladies wear the bracelet all the time or do you put it on and take off after an outing?



I wear mine 24/7, even scuba diving.


----------



## Oeloel

24/7 unless I go for swim.


----------



## kaz37

Apart from a short break for hand surgery mine has been on my wrist for over 11 years!


----------



## Springshine

Hi 
I got my first Cartier love bracelet yesterday at Heathrow T5. Tried on size 16 and 17, 17 was a bit loose, and i wanted a tight fit, so got the 16.


----------



## Kmazz39

Springshine said:


> Hi
> I got my first Cartier love bracelet yesterday at Heathrow T5. Tried on size 16 and 17, 17 was a bit loose, and i wanted a tight fit, so got the 16.


Gorgeous!! What did your wrist measure at if you don't mind me asking? My wrists are kind of small.


----------



## Springshine

Kmazz39 said:


> Gorgeous!! What did your wrist measure at if you don't mind me asking? My wrists are kind of small.



I have small wrists as well  14, 5 cm


----------



## Tonimichelle

Springshine said:


> Hi
> I got my first Cartier love bracelet yesterday at Heathrow T5. Tried on size 16 and 17, 17 was a bit loose, and i wanted a tight fit, so got the 16.


It looks beautiful on you! Congratulations


----------



## Tonimichelle

Logic said:


> Can i ask, do you ladies wear the bracelet all the time or do you put it on and take off after an outing?


I have the cuff so can take it off, but leave it on 24/7 anyway! I don't think the full bracelet is meant to be removed after every outing and I'm guessing that eventually it would cause some wear to the screws if you did.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's my Love bracelet's 8th birthday! [emoji322][emoji173]️


----------



## hiri

I just received it today. My thin love bracelet in rose gold. I'll only wear it with the classic bracelet. I'm loving it


----------



## hiri




----------



## yogamamaloves

Beautiful!  Looks great together!


----------



## NY2FL

Has anyone had their love bracelet insured? I'm looking for a very good jewelry insurance company. Received a quote from my home owners insurance. Now looking for another quote.


----------



## Miss CC

hiri said:


> I just received it today. My thin love bracelet in rose gold. I'll only wear it with the classic bracelet. I'm loving it



It looks great on you!  Loving your collection so far.


----------



## Miss CC

Springshine said:


> Hi
> I got my first Cartier love bracelet yesterday at Heathrow T5. Tried on size 16 and 17, 17 was a bit loose, and i wanted a tight fit, so got the 16.



Congrats!!


----------



## Morrison7552

NY2FL said:


> Has anyone had their love bracelet insured? I'm looking for a very good jewelry insurance company. Received a quote from my home owners insurance. Now looking for another quote.



I have liberty mutual I'm not sure how great they are I've thankfully have never had a claim with them. But I know Allstate is really good.


----------



## Tonimichelle

NY2FL said:


> Has anyone had their love bracelet insured? I'm looking for a very good jewelry insurance company. Received a quote from my home owners insurance. Now looking for another quote.


Where are you based? I use TH March for jewellery insurance but I'm in the UK


----------



## NY2FL

Morrison7552 said:


> I have liberty mutual I'm not sure how great they are I've thankfully have never had a claim with them. But I know Allstate is really good.



Thank you!!!


----------



## NY2FL

Tonimichelle said:


> Where are you based? I use TH March for jewellery insurance but I'm in the UK


I'm based in the US.


----------



## kelly girl

NY2FL said:


> Has anyone had their love bracelet insured? I'm looking for a very good jewelry insurance company. Received a quote from my home owners insurance. Now looking for another quote.


I'm in the US and have a personal articles policy for my jewelry with Travelers insurance. A few months ago I lost one of my Love bracelets and they paid the claim within ten days. The agent didn't interrogate me nor make me jump through hoops to settle. I was paid for the full amount the bracelet cost when I purchased it in 2012.


----------



## NY2FL

kelly girl said:


> I'm in the US and have a personal articles policy for my jewelry with Travelers insurance. A few months ago I lost one of my Love bracelets and they paid the claim within ten days. The agent didn't interrogate me nor make me jump through hoops to settle. I was paid for the full amount the bracelet cost when I purchased it in 2012.


I'm sorry you lost one of your love bracelets. Now more than ever I will definitely get insurance. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Makenna

hiri said:


>


Congrats, looks great on you!


----------



## Morrison7552

Random question but does anyone follow any Instagramers with a nice cartier collection?


----------



## Mininana

Morrison7552 said:


> Random question but does anyone follow any Instagramers with a nice cartier collection?



Yes I do 

Upcloseandstylish
Bb10blue (I know she's a member here, that's how I found her)


----------



## Morrison7552

Mininana said:


> Yes I do
> 
> Upcloseandstylish
> Bb10blue (I know she's a member here, that's how I found her)



[emoji7] what an awesome page; thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pinky7129

kelly girl said:


> I'm in the US and have a personal articles policy for my jewelry with Travelers insurance. A few months ago I lost one of my Love bracelets and they paid the claim within ten days. The agent didn't interrogate me nor make me jump through hoops to settle. I was paid for the full amount the bracelet cost when I purchased it in 2012.



I'm insured with jewelry mutual. I think it's like $110 or less a year


----------



## Morrison7552

pinky7129 said:


> I'm insured with jewelry mutual. I think it's like $110 or less a year



Jewelry Mutual wouldn't let me get a policy because I had one small claim years ago.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

hiri said:


>


they look good togther


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Lnevling said:


> This is when they were much newer, they are scratched like crazy now.  Something you have to get used to if you wear them 24/7 which I have now for 6 years.  I love the two together, dont you?


so prettyyyyyy


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I've been reading this thread for a while as I'm considering getting the love bracelet (finally).

I came across this Cartier ad for the love bracelet when it was first launched. It retailed for $250 in 1969, or $1500 in today's money . If only Cartier didn't increase the  price 4x, we could've all been sporting a stack like Kylie Jenner, lol.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Just went in and bought my first Cartier love bracelet was couldn't choose between size 16 and 17 ended up choosing the more snug fit do you guys think it's too small?? Sales associate was leaning towards size 16 as well. Thank you for your feedback !!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just went in and bought my first Cartier love bracelet was couldn't choose between size 16 and 17 ended up choosing the more snug fit do you guys think it's too small?? Sales associate was leaning towards size 16 as well. Thank you for your feedback !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705660
> View attachment 3705661
> View attachment 3705662
> View attachment 3705663
> View attachment 3705664


I think it looks lovely and just right if you like a snugger fit


----------



## missfaraday

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just went in and bought my first Cartier love bracelet was couldn't choose between size 16 and 17 ended up choosing the more snug fit do you guys think it's too small?? Sales associate was leaning towards size 16 as well. Thank you for your feedback !!!!



In my opinion you've made the perfect choice going with size 16, it's the way it looks better; not too loose on the wrist and able to put it upper on your arm, but not too high either. I believe size 17 would have been too loose on you. 
For reference, here are my two Loves (the regular and thin) both in size 16. I wear them 24/7, hence the sun marks that I have already (I live in Spain!) [emoji28]. Hope this helps, enjoy your wonderful bracelet in good health [emoji8]


----------



## lvjunkyxo

missfaraday said:


> In my opinion you've made the perfect choice going with size 16, it's the way it looks better; not too loose on the wrist and able to put it upper on your arm, but not too high either. I believe size 17 would have been too loose on you.
> For reference, here are my two Loves (the regular and thin) both in size 16. I wear them 24/7, hence the sun marks that I have already (I live in Spain!) [emoji28]. Hope this helps, enjoy your wonderful bracelet in good health [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3705667



Looks soo gorgeous!!!!!! Your wrist and size looks almost identical to mine so it deff makes me feel better about my choose! However just wondering if it's normal to get little marks from the screw i think you can tell in my last picture the little indentation it leaves maybe it's because I'm not used to it yet? Does that happen to you? Also I'm a little worried if I gain weight or anything as I age I don't want it ever to be to small for me being that this is such a huge price tag I'm driving myself crazy right now !


----------



## missfaraday

lvjunkyxo said:


> Looks soo gorgeous!!!!!! Your wrist and size looks almost identical to mine so it deff makes me feel better about my choose! However just wondering if it's normal to get little marks from the screw i think you can tell in my last picture the little indentation it leaves maybe it's because I'm not used to it yet? Does that happen to you? Also I'm a little worried if I gain weight or anything as I age I don't want it ever to be to small for me being that this is such a huge price tag I'm driving myself crazy right now !



Happy to help! Regarding the marks, I am getting them too but it's normal due to the screws, as long as it doesn't hurt you of course. 
And have also thought about the future, if I gain weight or if my bones get wider due to age..., but in the end, I have got jewelry (golden rings) that my parents bought for me when I was a little girl thinking about the future, and they are still way too big to wear them! They have been in a drawer for 30 years. 
So my philosophy right now is, wear the beautiful things you have at present as much as you can, enjoy them, make the most of them, and feel comfortable with them. One never knows what might happen in the future so if you wear them too loose thinking about 20 years from now, and you're not comfortable with them, what's the point? The cost per wear would be way too high . 
Hope this helps


----------



## NY2FL

lvjunkyxo said:


> Looks soo gorgeous!!!!!! Your wrist and size looks almost identical to mine so it deff makes me feel better about my choose! However just wondering if it's normal to get little marks from the screw i think you can tell in my last picture the little indentation it leaves maybe it's because I'm not used to it yet? Does that happen to you? Also I'm a little worried if I gain weight or anything as I age I don't want it ever to be to small for me being that this is such a huge price tag I'm driving myself crazy right now !


I'm having the same problem. I got my bracelet on Wednesday, and I wear it on my left wrist. I've been getting several indentations from the screws, and even from the band itself. Today I switched the bracelet to my right wrist. So far it's more comfortable. My problem is I wear my watch on my right wrist. I hate wearing my watch on my left wrist. I'm going to try and wear the bracelet on my right wrist for a couple of days, and if it doesn't work I'll have to get a size 17. I said all of that to say switch to your other wrist and see if that works for you.


----------



## Kmazz39

missfaraday said:


> In my opinion you've made the perfect choice going with size 16, it's the way it looks better; not too loose on the wrist and able to put it upper on your arm, but not too high either. I believe size 17 would have been too loose on you.
> For reference, here are my two Loves (the regular and thin) both in size 16. I wear them 24/7, hence the sun marks that I have already (I live in Spain!) [emoji28]. Hope this helps, enjoy your wonderful bracelet in good health [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3705667


This is super helpful. I do not have a boutique where I live so I printed off the size guide on Cartier's website. My wrists are small and when I use the paper guide from the website and wrap it around tightly against my wrist it's at 15cm. Should I start by ordering the 16? Ordering online I can always send it back for the 17 if need be, but I don't want it to look like a loose bangle. I wear the Hermes clic H bracelet in the PM size and on the Hermes site it says the PM bracelet is 15.7 cm.


----------



## nobodiuno

Sorry I didn't mean to post!


----------



## Miss CC

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just went in and bought my first Cartier love bracelet was couldn't choose between size 16 and 17 ended up choosing the more snug fit do you guys think it's too small?? Sales associate was leaning towards size 16 as well. Thank you for your feedback !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705660
> View attachment 3705661
> View attachment 3705662
> View attachment 3705663
> View attachment 3705664



I think it looks perfect!  I also have the 16.


----------



## Kindness3

Selenia4 said:


> View attachment 3670294
> 
> My birthday gift from my husband. Total surprise!!!


Congratulations


----------



## cartier_love

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just went in and bought my first Cartier love bracelet was couldn't choose between size 16 and 17 ended up choosing the more snug fit do you guys think it's too small?? Sales associate was leaning towards size 16 as well. Thank you for your feedback !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705660
> View attachment 3705661
> View attachment 3705662
> View attachment 3705663
> View attachment 3705664



It's the perfect size! I looks great on you. I think the 17 would be too large.


----------



## KSweet101

Kmazz39 said:


> This is super helpful. I do not have a boutique where I live so I printed off the size guide on Cartier's website. My wrists are small and when I use the paper guide from the website and wrap it around tightly against my wrist it's at 15cm. Should I start by ordering the 16? Ordering online I can always send it back for the 17 if need be, but I don't want it to look like a loose bangle. I wear the Hermes clic H bracelet in the PM size and on the Hermes site it says the PM bracelet is 15.7 cm.



I also ordered online and printed out their little measuring guide! Right behind my wrist bone my wrist is 15cm as well! I went with the 17 because I wanted it a tad looser, and the e-boutique gal also said she recommended the 17 after I told her that I liked how a 6.5 inch bracelet that I have fit. 

Here's how far up and down the 17 goes on me, maybe it'll help you decide the look you want


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I actually went back into Cartier and exchanged the bracelet from a 16 to a 17 and I seriously cannot be happier for me I felt like the bracelet looked too small on my arm and I couldn't really have full movement. Now I feel less constricted and like I'm not wearing anything can't wait to keep adding to my collection here's some pictures for reference thank you so much for all your wonderful feedback


----------



## Babsiegirl

Does anyone know if the screwdriver is different for the new small version? And possibly have a picture of it? TIA [emoji4]


----------



## Greentea

Morrison7552 said:


> It's only a couple of bucks a month extra for your policy and definitely worth it.



Yup, all my good jewelry is insured


----------



## goldengirl123

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just went in and bought my first Cartier love bracelet was couldn't choose between size 16 and 17 ended up choosing the more snug fit do you guys think it's too small?? Sales associate was leaning towards size 16 as well. Thank you for your feedback !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705660
> View attachment 3705661
> View attachment 3705662
> View attachment 3705663
> View attachment 3705664




I think it looks great - the perfect size.  I wear mine snug as well and get slight indents from the screws, but I think (hope) that is normal.  The larger size felt more like a bangle and, personally, that was not the look I was going for. In the post right above your's you can see the original advertisement where they also wore the LOVE with a more snug fit.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## NY2FL

lvjunkyxo said:


> I actually went back into Cartier and exchanged the bracelet from a 16 to a 17 and I seriously cannot be happier for me I felt like the bracelet looked too small on my arm and I couldn't really have full movement. Now I feel less constricted and like I'm not wearing anything can't wait to keep adding to my collection here's some pictures for reference thank you so much for all your wonderful feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706609
> View attachment 3706610
> View attachment 3706612
> View attachment 3706616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Beautiful!!!! I also took my size 16 back for a 17. I was going for the snug fit, but after seeing all the dent marks on both of my wrist. I realized snug is not for everyone. The beauty of a love bracelet for 2017 is you don't have to wear it snug like they advertise in 1970. Enjoy your LOVE!!! It looks awesome on you.


----------



## luvmy3girls

If you don't wear a watch. Which arm do you prefer to wear your loves on? Right or left?


----------



## KSweet101

luvmy3girls said:


> If you don't wear a watch. Which arm do you prefer to wear your loves on? Right or left?



I prefer my love bracelet on my left and actually switched wearing my watch over to my right hand haha! It's not worth nearly as much as my love and I don't mind that one getting a little more banged up if that happens, but so far so good. I refuse to put those two hunks of metal together to scratch each other up! 

I really actually like my watch on my right hand, never had a reason to switch it over before lol!


----------



## rakhee81

luvmy3girls said:


> If you don't wear a watch. Which arm do you prefer to wear your loves on? Right or left?



I'm right-handed and prefer to wear my love on my left wrist instead of a watch [emoji4]


----------



## voodoodoll2005

lvjunkyxo said:


> I actually went back into Cartier and exchanged the bracelet from a 16 to a 17 and I seriously cannot be happier for me I felt like the bracelet looked too small on my arm and I couldn't really have full movement. Now I feel less constricted and like I'm not wearing anything can't wait to keep adding to my collection here's some pictures for reference thank you so much for all your wonderful feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706609
> View attachment 3706610
> View attachment 3706612
> View attachment 3706616


Can I ask what your wrist measurement is?


----------



## akimoto

I just wanted to share my story. I've been receiving some compliments on my rg bracelet recently by co workers who have no idea what carrier love is. It's so refreshing that people love the design and not just because of all the hype [emoji4]


----------



## UpTime

Hi everyone , do you know if this style can be resize? As much information I could find, its length is 7 inches, my wrist is 5.75", can I have the store to resize it? Thank you


----------



## Thatgirl00

I was thinking of adding another Love to my arm.  For those that wear multiples- do you get the second one in the same size as your first one? And how bad is the clinking together when wearing them?


----------



## missfaraday

Thatgirl00 said:


> I was thinking of adding another Love to my arm.  For those that wear multiples- do you get the second one in the same size as your first one? And how bad is the clinking together when wearing them?



I personally have "only" two and took them in the same size - they are the classic and the thin new one. They barely clink together, they actually look as one single piece of jewelry but maybe also because I went for a snug fit (not tight, but they don't move too much). 
My SA recommended to go with the same size for both, so that they don't scratch each other. Hope this helps!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Thatgirl00 said:


> I was thinking of adding another Love to my arm.  For those that wear multiples- do you get the second one in the same size as your first one? And how bad is the clinking together when wearing them?


All three of my thin Loves are the same size and don't clink together because they are so fitted. The classic Loves will probably clink more because they are heavier.


----------



## Thatgirl00

missfaraday said:


> I personally have "only" two and took them in the same size - they are the classic and the thin new one. They barely clink together, they actually look as one single piece of jewelry but maybe also because I went for a snug fit (not tight, but they don't move too much).
> My SA recommended to go with the same size for both, so that they don't scratch each other. Hope this helps!





Violet Bleu said:


> All three of my thin Loves are the same size and don't clink together because they are so fitted. The classic Loves will probably clink more because they are heavier.


These responses help so much!  Thank you!  And I'd love to see your stacking pictures


----------



## Violet Bleu

Thatgirl00 said:


> These responses help so much!  Thank you!  And I'd love to see your stacking pictures


----------



## notsogirly

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3713184



seeing your 3 thin love bracelets makes me regret getting my classic gold one. would love to have a stack like yours. so beautiful!


----------



## Thatgirl00

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3713184


I love it!  Now you have me contemplating adding and third and I don't even have the second yet lol


----------



## Violet Bleu

notsogirly said:


> seeing your 3 thin love bracelets makes me regret getting my classic gold one. would love to have a stack like yours. so beautiful!


Thank you so much! Just get a second one to stack with your Love!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Thatgirl00 said:


> I love it!  Now you have me contemplating adding and third and I don't even have the second yet lol


Thank you! That's how I was when I bought the first one!


----------



## kelly girl

The thin Love stack looks really great! I know this model has a spring hinge and a single screw. Does this closure feel secure and does the single screw stay tight?


----------



## Violet Bleu

kelly girl said:


> The thin Love stack looks really great! I know this model has a spring hinge and a single screw. Does this closure feel secure and does the single screw stay tight?


The "screw" doesn't come all the way out. It is more like a lock that you twist. So, there is no need to worry about loose screws because there are none. Since it just locks, the bracelet is extremely secure. Without the screws, it is definitely more secure than the classic Love.


----------



## kelly girl

Thanks, I recently had an unfortunate lose of my Love bracelet that was purchased in 2012 due to the screws that held it together. Unbeknownst to me the screws had become so loose the two halves of the bracelet fell apart and were lost. I'm still wearing a Love with the original screw system and am considering the thinner model.


----------



## yogamamaloves

kelly girl said:


> Thanks, I recently had an unfortunate lose of my Love bracelet that was purchased in 2012 due to the screws that held it together. Unbeknownst to me the screws had become so loose the two halves of the bracelet fell apart and were lost. I'm still wearing a Love with the original screw system and am considering the thinner model.



Sorry to hear that you lost a love. That sucks! I also have been wearing a thin love and just received my second to stack. They seem very secure. It is more of a lock that clicks into position with one turn than a screw that you keep turning until tight. So you don't have to worry about a screw becoming loose. It is either locked or unlocked. I wear them 24/7 and I'm not worried about it at all.


----------



## Violet Bleu

kelly girl said:


> Thanks, I recently had an unfortunate lose of my Love bracelet that was purchased in 2012 due to the screws that held it together. Unbeknownst to me the screws had become so loose the two halves of the bracelet fell apart and were lost. I'm still wearing a Love with the original screw system and am considering the thinner model.


You're welcome! No need to worry about losing the thin ones. I think that they are just what you need.


----------



## Violet Bleu

yogamamaloves said:


> Sorry to hear that you lost a love. That sucks! I also have been wearing a thin love and just received my second to stack. They seem very secure. It is more of a lock that clicks into position with one turn than a screw that you keep turning until tight. So you don't have to worry about a screw becoming loose. It is either locked or unlocked. I wear them 24/7 and I'm not worried about it at all.


Congratulations on your second thin Love. They are very stackable!


----------



## Babsiegirl

My birthday stack for today.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Babsiegirl said:


> My birthday stack for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715732


Love the variety of your stack!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Violet Bleu said:


> Love the variety of your stack!



Thanks so much!![emoji4]


----------



## KSweet101

Babsiegirl said:


> My birthday stack for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715732



Happy birthday!


----------



## kelly girl

yogamamaloves said:


> Sorry to hear that you lost a love. That sucks! I also have been wearing a thin love and just received my second to stack. They seem very secure. It is more of a lock that clicks into position with one turn than a screw that you keep turning until tight. So you don't have to worry about a screw becoming loose. It is either locked or unlocked. I wear them 24/7 and I'm not worried about it at all.


Good to know; now the decision is whether to buy the thin model in white gold to match the original Love I always wear or choose yellow or pink gold.


----------



## Babsiegirl

KSweet101 said:


> Happy birthday!



Thanks![emoji4]


----------



## yogamamaloves

kelly girl said:


> Good to know; now the decision is whether to buy the thin model in white gold to match the original Love I always wear or choose yellow or pink gold.



Now that's a tough choice. I will say I almost went with white to go with my yellow. It was lovely and I really liked the contrast. But I ended up going with two yellows since they just looked perfect together. Both of mine are thin though and I figured I could get a third in white to put in the middle eventually. I think go and try them all on and pick the one that sings the loudest!


----------



## Kmazz39

Babsiegirl said:


> My birthday stack for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715732


Love this look!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Kmazz39 said:


> Love this look!



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## Kmazz39

Babsiegirl said:


> Thank you![emoji4]


Is that a thin Love with the traditional?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Kmazz39 said:


> Is that a thin Love with the traditional?



It's the thin love with the cuff.


----------



## Kmazz39

Babsiegirl said:


> It's the thin love with the cuff.


Oh nice! I'm not sure if I've asked you this in another post, but what size cuff did you get? My wrist measures at 15 cm below the wrist bone but I'm torn between a 16 or 17! And how do you like the cuff overall?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Kmazz39 said:


> Oh nice! I'm not sure if I've asked you this in another post, but what size cuff did you get? My wrist measures at 15 cm below the wrist bone but I'm torn between a 16 or 17! And how do you like the cuff overall?



Mine is an 18. When I had the original Love, I wore a 17. The cuff in the 17 was too tight, so I went with the 18. I'm really in between sizes. It looks too big if I wear it down low, so I wear it higher up and seems to be ok. If the thin Love was available when I got the cuff, I would have gone with the thin one.  They seem to stack well, so that's all that matters. Interesting I wear a 16 in the JUC. My wrist measurements seem to be the same as yours. If you can try on in person, it is always the best.


----------



## Kmazz39

Babsiegirl said:


> Mine is an 18. When I had the original Love, I wore a 17. The cuff in the 17 was too tight, so I went with the 18. I'm really in between sizes. It looks too big if I wear it down low, so I wear it higher up and seems to be ok. If the thin Love was available when I got the cuff, I would have gone with the thin one.  They seem to stack well, so that's all that matters. Interesting I wear a 16 in the JUC. My wrist measurements seem to be the same as yours. If you can try on in person, it is always the best.


Thanks so much for your help! I wish I could try on in person, but in Michigan we do not have a boutique so I'm going to have to order online. I guess worse case I exchange for a different size but I'd like to try to get it right the first time  My wrists are small, so that's where I wonder if the thin Love bracelet might be better.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Kmazz39 said:


> Thanks so much for your help! I wish I could try on in person, but in Michigan we do not have a boutique so I'm going to have to order online. I guess worse case I exchange for a different size but I'd like to try to get it right the first time  My wrists are small, so that's where I wonder if the thin Love bracelet might be better.



You're welcome. I don't have a boutique in my city, but stop at one on my way to visit relatives. I really like the thin one. It fits me better than the cuff. I sold my original because I don't wear jewelry 24/7. So the thin one is easy to remove just as the cuff is. If I didn't mention, the thin  is a 17 just like the original. If I had the choice at the time, I would have gotten the thin one. They look great stacked! Good luck with your decision! [emoji4]


----------



## Kmazz39

Babsiegirl said:


> You're welcome. I don't have a boutique in my city, but stop at one on my way to visit relatives. I really like the thin one. It fits me better than the cuff. I sold my original because I don't wear jewelry 24/7. So the thin one is easy to remove just as the cuff is. If I didn't mention, the thin  is a 17 just like the original. If I had the choice at the time, I would have gotten the thin one. They look great stacked! Good luck with your decision! [emoji4]


You are so helpful!! I think the thin is the way to go!! I'll start with yellow gold and then add a white gold one for my birthday  do you know how many inches in width the thin is?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Kmazz39 said:


> You are so helpful!! I think the thin is the way to go!! I'll start with yellow gold and then add a white gold one for my birthday  do you know how many inches in width the thin is?



I don't have proper measuring calipers, but it looks to me a little over 1/8" or around 4mm. I've seen on some thread that they are saying it is 2/3 the size of the original. If you want exact measurements, I'm sure Cartier would have that info.[emoji4]


----------



## yogamamaloves

Loving my two thins!!  I don't think you can go wrong with these. They are stunning and fit me better than the other two love styles. My only issue when deciding on the second was what color to go with. They are all so lovely!


----------



## Kmazz39

yogamamaloves said:


> Loving my two thins!!  I don't think you can go wrong with these. They are stunning and fit me better than the other two love styles. My only issue when deciding on the second was what color to go with. They are all so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716621
> View attachment 3716622


Thank you!! Love how the stack looks! I think you and Babsiegirl helped me to decide!!


----------



## Kindness3

yogamamaloves said:


> Loving my two thins!!  I don't think you can go wrong with these. They are stunning and fit me better than the other two love styles. My only issue when deciding on the second was what color to go with. They are all so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716621
> View attachment 3716622


What great start to gorgeous collection congratulations to you great choice


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3713184


Love three colors gold together congratulation on your new stack


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kindness3 said:


> Love three colors gold together congratulation on your new stack


Thank you so much!


----------



## uhpharm01

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 3713184


Beautiful. Congrats!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Kindness3

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much!


Welcome


----------



## yogamamaloves

Kmazz39 said:


> Thank you!! Love how the stack looks! I think you and Babsiegirl helped me to decide!!



Your welcome!  I'm excited for you. Make sure you come back and show us pics!


----------



## yogamamaloves

Kindness3 said:


> What great start to gorgeous collection congratulations to you great choice



Thank you!  I've been really enjoying them[emoji5]


----------



## yogamamaloves

Babsiegirl said:


> I don't have proper measuring calipers, but it looks to me a little over 1/8" or around 4mm. I've seen on some thread that they are saying it is 2/3 the size of the original. If you want exact measurements, I'm sure Cartier would have that info.[emoji4]



Do you happen to know how wide the full size love is?  I was curious about this too. I have heard the thin is 1/2 the size of the original and 2/3 the size of the original. Weird. I wonder which is actually more accurate.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Does anyone stack the cuff with the bracelet?


----------



## hautestuffx

Hi everyone,
I have had 2 love bracelets on for about to be 4 years, which was when I purchased them. Yesterday, I went to try on the JUC and the SA asked if I ever had a problem with my screws loosening, in which I said no. He said he wanted to check them to make sure they tight enough and tried to tightened the screws. Once he did that, I immediately felt the bracelets fit tighter to my wrist and I told him that. He said the screws didn't move and screwing them tighter wouldn't change the circumference of them. He also said screwing them tighter wouldn't push the part that sticks out under the screws closer to my arm even though they started to really dig into my arm after he tightened them. I left the store and went back a half hour later and asked him to loosen it, but he said the screws won't move for him to loosen it. However, they have been actually painful on my wrist since he touched them. I usually keep them high up on my wrist and they would leave the slightest circle mark on my arm. However, when I put the bracelets in the same spot, they have left indentations around my entire wrist and even lower down than I usually have them. I don't know what to do. Has this ever happened to anyone? Here is some pictures of me trying on the JUC and thin love bracelet before he tightened my bracelets. You can see a slight line where I normally keep them high up on my arm. This picture is today after keeping them there. You can see there's indentations around my entire arm, which I never ever had.


----------



## Babsiegirl

yogamamaloves said:


> Do you happen to know how wide the full size love is?  I was curious about this too. I have heard the thin is 1/2 the size of the original and 2/3 the size of the original. Weird. I wonder which is actually more accurate.



It's around 7mm wide.[emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

Babsiegirl said:


> It's around 7mm wide.[emoji4]


Wow


----------



## PursePassionLV

Springshine said:


> Hi
> I got my first Cartier love bracelet yesterday at Heathrow T5. Tried on size 16 and 17, 17 was a bit loose, and i wanted a tight fit, so got the 16.



So pretty!


----------



## tangsr

osang321 said:


> Would someone know the price history of the love bracelet? I purchased one love bracelet and two love cuffs believing that they would hold their value through the years.



Can I ask you which one is your faviour? I can't choose between YG cuff with one diamond or YG classic love bangle? What's you suggest?


----------



## tangsr

Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, also thin love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!


----------



## Morrison7552

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3723629
> View attachment 3723630
> View attachment 3723631
> 
> Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, also thin love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!



I like the middle pink gold bangle. Classic and iconic. Did you by any chance try on the YG one?


----------



## xoxo_av

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3723629
> View attachment 3723630
> View attachment 3723631
> 
> Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, also thin love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!



I like the rose gold on you (both classic and thin love).


----------



## NY2FL

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3723629
> View attachment 3723630
> View attachment 3723631
> 
> Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, also thin love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!



The classic looks beautiful


----------



## Thatgirl00

Those that have Loves with diamonds- how much of a PITA is it to keep them sparkly?  I could see it being a losing battle with soap scum every time I shower.


----------



## tangsr

Morrison7552 said:


> I like the middle pink gold bangle. Classic and iconic. Did you by any chance try on the YG one?



I didn't try the YG Classic one, I like RG in classic.


----------



## may3545

Thatgirl00 said:


> Those that have Loves with diamonds- how much of a PITA is it to keep them sparkly?  I could see it being a losing battle with soap scum every time I shower.



I've worn my 4 diamond YG love for months at a time. Stays sparkly. I don't take it off to clean. I've used some cleaning spray and brush that Cartier gave me (given when I got a watch) and it helps. But honestly, never worried about it.


----------



## tangsr

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3723629
> View attachment 3723630
> View attachment 3723631
> 
> Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, also thin love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!



thank you ladies, I bought Classic RG with 4 diamond. I was going to get the one without diamond, but friends went to heathrow t5, so bought in duty free price, by the price point. £6750 in T5, market price is £8100. Can't wait to see i


----------



## VandaOrchid

Two questions I was hoping you all could help me with:

Do any of the thin love owners take their bracelets off often, and do you think the screw mechanism is durable enough for daily on/off? I never sleep with jewelry and was excited that the thin is easy to take off and yet is a full bangle. 

For any that have the pave love (either thin or classic) - do you wear it daily/often and is there any worry regarding banging the underside and having the stones fall out? Similar to @Thatgirl00 's question do you remove it for showering? Pave in particular seems prone to losing sparkle from lotion or soap scum. 

Thinking of getting the thin pave love... thank you!!


----------



## KSweet101

karly9 said:


> Two questions I was hoping you all could help me with:
> 
> Do any of the thin love owners take their bracelets off often, and do you think the screw mechanism is durable enough for daily on/off? I never sleep with jewelry and was excited that the thin is easy to take off and yet is a full bangle.



I have the thin yellow gold bangle, I put it on about two months ago and haven't taken it off since! I personally would be hesitant to pay that much money for something and then take it on and off daily and potentially loosen the locking mechanism! I think the appeal and purpose of it is to just wear it and have it become part of you, never taking it off. I don't sleep with any jewelry but knew I'd be sleeping with this one on and it's never once bothered me. I forget it's there honestly and have to check and make sure it still is there safe and sound on my wrist lol! I think the shape and style of it just make it much more comfy than your average bracelet.


----------



## Violet Bleu

KSweet101 said:


> I have the thin yellow gold bangle, I put it on about two months ago and haven't taken it off since! I personally would be hesitant to pay that much money for something and then take it on and off daily and potentially loosen the locking mechanism! I think the appeal and purpose of it is to just wear it and have it become part of you, never taking it off. I don't sleep with any jewelry but knew I'd be sleeping with this one on and it's never once bothered me. I forget it's there honestly and have to check and make sure it still is there safe and sound on my wrist lol! I think the shape and style of it just make it much more comfy than your average bracelet.


Agreed 100%


----------



## VandaOrchid

KSweet101 said:


> I have the thin yellow gold bangle, I put it on about two months ago and haven't taken it off since! I personally would be hesitant to pay that much money for something and then take it on and off daily and potentially loosen the locking mechanism! I think the appeal and purpose of it is to just wear it and have it become part of you, never taking it off. I don't sleep with any jewelry but knew I'd be sleeping with this one on and it's never once bothered me. I forget it's there honestly and have to check and make sure it still is there safe and sound on my wrist lol! I think the shape and style of it just make it much more comfy than your average bracelet.





Violet Bleu said:


> Agreed 100%



Thanks for your replies! Do you think it would be ok to remove just once or twice a week for work? Otherwise sadly this might not be the bracelet for me. 

Went this weekend to try on. Which do you think goes better with my rings, RG thin or RG thin pave? Also, I don't plan to stack much, but does it look good with my WG Tiffany T wire bangle?


----------



## Violet Bleu

karly9 said:


> Thanks for your replies! Do you think it would be ok to remove just once or twice a week for work? Otherwise sadly this might not be the bracelet for me.
> 
> Went this weekend to try on. Which do you think goes better with my rings, RG thin or RG thin pave? Also, I don't plan to stack much, but does it look good with my WG Tiffany T wire bangle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729775
> View attachment 3729776
> View attachment 3729778


I think taking it off a couple of times a week should be fine. Honestly, both of them look amazing on you. The pave is beautiful and flashy while the plain is more casual. Would you feel comfortable wearing the pave everyday? If the answer is yes, then I would get it. And it looks great stacked with the Tiffany T!


----------



## tangsr

karly9 said:


> Thanks for your replies! Do you think it would be ok to remove just once or twice a week for work? Otherwise sadly this might not be the bracelet for me.
> 
> Went this weekend to try on. Which do you think goes better with my rings, RG thin or RG thin pave? Also, I don't plan to stack much, but does it look good with my WG Tiffany T wire bangle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729775
> View attachment 3729776
> View attachment 3729778



Love the RG thin pave on you, so sparking even on it own.


----------



## Gbanner

Hi! I was wondering if you guys have any thoughts or opinions on the authenticity of this YG love bracelet. It is supposed to be circa 1999-2001.


----------



## yogamamaloves

karly9 said:


> Thanks for your replies! Do you think it would be ok to remove just once or twice a week for work? Otherwise sadly this might not be the bracelet for me.
> 
> Went this weekend to try on. Which do you think goes better with my rings, RG thin or RG thin pave? Also, I don't plan to stack much, but does it look good with my WG Tiffany T wire bangle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729775
> View attachment 3729776
> View attachment 3729778



I just wanted to share that my SA (who told me they were making these thin versions 3 years ago) told me that they were designed for stacking and for taking on and off. The screw is not really a screw but a locking mechanism. People who have loose screws have them from the wearing down and loss of friction but that is not how the thin works. I do wear my thin love bracelets 24/7 but she said I do not have to be afraid to take them off daily if I wanted to. 

I love the solid rose gold with your rings most. Then the pave bangle second. I think I would love the pave bangle stacked with the plain if you eventually wanted two. I don't love the Tiffany T in the stack. But that doesn't matter one bit if you love it. 

What are you leaning towards??


----------



## CartierLVer

yogamamaloves said:


> I just wanted to share that my SA (who told me they were making these thin versions 3 years ago) told me that they were designed for stacking and for taking on and off. The screw is not really a screw but a locking mechanism. People who have loose screws have them from the wearing down and loss of friction but that is not how the thin works. I do wear my thin love bracelets 24/7 but she said I do not have to be afraid to take them off daily if I wanted to.
> 
> I love the solid rose gold with your rings most. Then the pave bangle second. I think I would love the pave bangle stacked with the plain if you eventually wanted two. I don't love the Tiffany T in the stack. But that doesn't matter one bit if you love it.
> 
> What are you leaning towards??



That's great to know that I can take thin love bracelet off daily, which is plus side for me to purchasing one in the future. TIA


----------



## VandaOrchid

yogamamaloves said:


> I just wanted to share that my SA (who told me they were making these thin versions 3 years ago) told me that they were designed for stacking and for taking on and off. The screw is not really a screw but a locking mechanism. People who have loose screws have them from the wearing down and loss of friction but that is not how the thin works. I do wear my thin love bracelets 24/7 but she said I do not have to be afraid to take them off daily if I wanted to.
> 
> I love the solid rose gold with your rings most. Then the pave bangle second. I think I would love the pave bangle stacked with the plain if you eventually wanted two. I don't love the Tiffany T in the stack. But that doesn't matter one bit if you love it.
> 
> What are you leaning towards??



Thanks for sharing- that definitely makes me feel better. Will double check re: locking mechanism with my SA as well.

I'm a minimalist and don't love stacking other than my rings and don't personally enjoy mixing metals, so agree wouldn't wear often with the Tiffany, which is the only other bracelet I have at this point.

Leaning towards the pave if it's the one and only, since I'd probably always think about the sparkly one otherwise. But they do look good together! Afraid if I got both the pave wouldn't get as much wear bc I'd be tempted to keep it 'safe' in the drawer. Lol, good dilemma to have, I suppose


----------



## voodoodoll2005

karly9 said:


> Thanks for your replies! Do you think it would be ok to remove just once or twice a week for work? Otherwise sadly this might not be the bracelet for me.
> 
> Went this weekend to try on. Which do you think goes better with my rings, RG thin or RG thin pave? Also, I don't plan to stack much, but does it look good with my WG Tiffany T wire bangle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729775
> View attachment 3729776
> View attachment 3729778


I think the pave looks amazing stacked with the Tiffany's. They are so sparkly and eye catching, but still delicate and feminine. Love, love the look.


----------



## V75V

karly9 said:


> Thanks for your replies! Do you think it would be ok to remove just once or twice a week for work? Otherwise sadly this might not be the bracelet for me.
> 
> Went this weekend to try on. Which do you think goes better with my rings, RG thin or RG thin pave? Also, I don't plan to stack much, but does it look good with my WG Tiffany T wire bangle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729775
> View attachment 3729776
> View attachment 3729778


I say PAVE 100%... the pave just visually complements the diamond/gold in your rings so perfectly!!!  There is no need for the plain gold version if you are wearing with those rings daily...


----------



## V75V

V75V said:


> I say PAVE 100%... the pave just visually complements the diamond/gold in your rings so perfectly!!!  There is no need for the plain gold version if you are wearing with those rings daily...


And, don't forget.. the pave will never scratch... Unless you are the type that loves the worn in gold look.


----------



## EpiFanatic

tangsr said:


> View attachment 3723629
> View attachment 3723630
> View attachment 3723631
> 
> Hi ladies, I need help for decision, I tried YG with one diamond on cuff, and RG classic love, also thin love, my wrist is 15cm, size 17 I tried. Which one looks good on me? Which one I should choose? Please help!!



I tend to like the classic width, either with or without diamond.


----------



## cartier_love

I was in the DC area this weekend.  I wanted to give you my review of my visit to the Chevy Chase Boutique. I had read Yelp reviews and they all said Mariana was the best. I went and asked for her. She was GREAT! She is the Boutique Manager there. She spent so much time with me. I wanted a love with diamonds for my wedding anniversary present.  I tried on a size 19 and it was just a little too tight. I tried on a plain size 20 and it was perfect. She said if I wanted a 20 with diamonds Cartier will make it but it's a 60% upcharge, OUCH! She is doing a search for all boutiques to see if someone ordered one and never picked it up. I haven't heard back yet. I also tried on a size 19 JUC, it fit very well. It's very comfortable. She showed me the difference between the old and new closure types. She suggested the old style if I wanted to wear it 24x7. I liked the JUC but I think it needed to stacked with the love. Mariana said most people stack the JUC.I got back to my hotel and realized I didn't take any photos  If you need Mariana's email or phone please PM me. I had a wonderful experience, couldn't have been better.


----------



## cartier_love

Mariana also showed me the proper way to tighten the love bracelet. She said it's impossible for you do it yourself properly. You start tightening one side a little then go to the other side. Do this 3 times and it will be tight. Tighten it as much as possible on the 3rd time, you can't strip the threads. She says when she puts them on customers, she does the best she can then has another associate come over to check the screws for maximum tightness. When you take the bracelet off, you do the same thing in reverse order. Don't loosen one side all the way. It's like tightening the lugs on your car tires. She has been working at the same location for 23 years. She is just GREAT!


----------



## kelly girl

I wear a Love bangle purchased before the new screw system, I had a second Love bought in 2012 but the screws loosened and that bracelet was lost. I haven't had any success finding a Love with the original screw system so am thinking of adding the cuff or the new small version. I'm wondering if the cuff won't look quite right since the underside is open. My current Love is white gold with six diamonds and I'm thinking that whichever Love I decide on, it might be interesting to buy it in yellow gold. Any thoughts. All my jewelry is platinum or white gold.


----------



## yogamamaloves

kelly girl said:


> I wear a Love bangle purchased before the new screw system, I had a second Love bought in 2012 but the screws loosened and that bracelet was lost. I haven't had any success finding a Love with the original screw system so am thinking of adding the cuff or the new small version. I'm wondering if the cuff won't look quite right since the underside is open. My current Love is white gold with six diamonds and I'm thinking that whichever Love I decide on, it might be interesting to buy it in yellow gold. Any thoughts. All my jewelry is platinum or white gold.



I love the look of a yellow love stacked with a white gold one. I think you could do the cuff or the thin in yellow. It would pop nicely. I think you would have to try each version on to know which you like better with your current. Sometimes the cuff and bracelet look amazing and sometimes depending on the persons wrist shape etc it looks a little off to have one of each especially when you twist the wrist and you see the skin move with the cuff. I'm probably not making much sense but hopefully you know what I mean. I love the thin loves a lot so that would be a no question for me if I already owned a full size.


----------



## kelly girl

yogamamaloves said:


> I love the look of a yellow love stacked with a white gold one. I think you could do the cuff or the thin in yellow. It would pop nicely. I think you would have to try each version on to know which you like better with your current. Sometimes the cuff and bracelet look amazing and sometimes depending on the persons wrist shape etc it looks a little off to have one of each especially when you twist the wrist and you see the skin move with the cuff. I'm probably not making much sense but hopefully you know what I mean. I love the thin loves a lot so that would be a no question for me if I already owned a full size.


I know exactly what you're saying about wearing the cuff with the bangle. That's my concern; I'm leaning toward the new small version in gold. I'll have to try them at the boutique. Thanks for your input!


----------



## bellapurse

kelly girl said:


> I know exactly what you're saying about wearing the cuff with the bangle. That's my concern; I'm leaning toward the new small version in gold. I'll have to try them at the boutique. Thanks for your input!



I tried the cuff and the thin one.  I ended up buying the thin one in rg.  The rose gold looked better with my skin color and with my wg (no diamonds).


----------



## Thatgirl00

bellapurse said:


> I tried the cuff and the thin one.  I ended up buying the thin one in rg.  The rose gold looked better with my skin color and with my wg (no diamonds).


I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## bellapurse

Thatgirl00 said:


> I'd love to see pictures!



Post 6385 pg 320 in this thread


----------



## kelly girl

bellapurse said:


> Post 6385 pg 320 in this thread


Really pretty, I like the way you stacked the narrow Love above the classic. The rose gold is very pretty with the white gold bellapurse.


----------



## bellapurse

kelly girl said:


> Really pretty, I like the way you stacked the narrow Love above the classic. The rose gold is very pretty with the white gold bellapurse.



Thanks!  I tried below and above but liked above more.  Lately I've been thinking on a JUC in rose gold to put above the thin one.  But first, I want to get one of those double love rings with pink sapphire.  We'll see!


----------



## morc324

Does anyone know if swimming in a hot springs with sulfur will have an effect on a love bracelet? Thanks in advance!


----------



## yogamamaloves

Is shouldnt. What color is your love?   I have been in hot springs with yellow gold and platinum jewelry in general and have had no problems. But if I have silver on it turns black. Tarnishes. I've never had that happen with my gold and platinum.


----------



## Thatgirl00

I currently have a WG Love which I love and I'd like to add another. Should I add a second WG, or a YG?  I can't decide if YG looks good with my skin tone (the pic of the WG & YG were ones I returned when I realized I needed a bigger size).


----------



## EBMIC

Thatgirl00 said:


> I currently have a WG Love which I love and I'd like to add another. Should I add a second WG, or a YG?  I can't decide if YG looks good with my skin tone (the pic of the WG & YG were ones I returned when I realized I needed a bigger size).
> View attachment 3738068
> View attachment 3738069
> View attachment 3738070


Stunning!♥️


----------



## nastasja

Thatgirl00 said:


> I currently have a WG Love which I love and I'd like to add another. Should I add a second WG, or a YG?  I can't decide if YG looks good with my skin tone (the pic of the WG & YG were ones I returned when I realized I needed a bigger size).



It seems like WG suits your skintone better. Maybe get another WG, but with diamonds. Or get the WG thin bracelet, so it's not too match-matchy. A WG JUC would look great too!


----------



## VandaOrchid

Yes, I agree, WG looks stunning on you!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Thatgirl00 said:


> I currently have a WG Love which I love and I'd like to add another. Should I add a second WG, or a YG?  I can't decide if YG looks good with my skin tone (the pic of the WG & YG were ones I returned when I realized I needed a bigger size).
> View attachment 3738068
> View attachment 3738069
> View attachment 3738070



Yellow gold for sure. It looks great on you. I have the same combo [emoji4]


----------



## Morrison7552

Thatgirl00 said:


> I currently have a WG Love which I love and I'd like to add another. Should I add a second WG, or a YG?  I can't decide if YG looks good with my skin tone (the pic of the WG & YG were ones I returned when I realized I needed a bigger size).
> View attachment 3738068
> View attachment 3738069
> View attachment 3738070



I think another WG or WG with diamonds [emoji847][emoji173]️


----------



## spoiledjojoy

lvjunkyxo said:


> Just went in and bought my first Cartier love bracelet was couldn't choose between size 16 and 17 ended up choosing the more snug fit do you guys think it's too small?? Sales associate was leaning towards size 16 as well. Thank you for your feedback !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705660
> View attachment 3705661
> View attachment 3705662
> View attachment 3705663
> View attachment 3705664



It's Size [emoji106][emoji106][emoji122][emoji122]love the ring on ur thumb 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 wear mine  like urs[emoji106]


----------



## spoiledjojoy

yogamamaloves said:


> Loving my two thins!!  I don't think you can go wrong with these. They are stunning and fit me better than the other two love styles. My only issue when deciding on the second was what color to go with. They are all so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716621
> View attachment 3716622



Lovely [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]mind asking what was the price ?? For the thin ? Are they pretty much same with. The classic one ?


----------



## spoiledjojoy

hautestuffx said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have had 2 love bracelets on for about to be 4 years, which was when I purchased them. Yesterday, I went to try on the JUC and the SA asked if I ever had a problem with my screws loosening, in which I said no. He said he wanted to check them to make sure they tight enough and tried to tightened the screws. Once he did that, I immediately felt the bracelets fit tighter to my wrist and I told him that. He said the screws didn't move and screwing them tighter wouldn't change the circumference of them. He also said screwing them tighter wouldn't push the part that sticks out under the screws closer to my arm even though they started to really dig into my arm after he tightened them. I left the store and went back a half hour later and asked him to loosen it, but he said the screws won't move for him to loosen it. However, they have been actually painful on my wrist since he touched them. I usually keep them high up on my wrist and they would leave the slightest circle mark on my arm. However, when I put the bracelets in the same spot, they have left indentations around my entire wrist and even lower down than I usually have them. I don't know what to do. Has this ever happened to anyone? Here is some pictures of me trying on the JUC and thin love bracelet before he tightened my bracelets. You can see a slight line where I normally keep them high up on my arm. This picture is today after keeping them there. You can see there's indentations around my entire arm, which I never ever had.



Hmmmm??[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]that's odd what your saying. Tightening the screw won't change  in sizing I always do this on mine and never felt difference . I can see indentation on your arms think that's normal I have that too maybe you have press it against for arm?? I wear. Mine 24/7 and I can mark on my arms . So not sure why u think tightening  the screw causes this indentation on your arm ?[emoji51]


----------



## spoiledjojoy

Springshine said:


> Hi
> I got my first Cartier love bracelet yesterday at Heathrow T5. Tried on size 16 and 17, 17 was a bit loose, and i wanted a tight fit, so got the 16.



Beautiful [emoji122][emoji122]wish my hands were like yours. Like the complexion of a royalty [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Violet Bleu

Thatgirl00 said:


> I currently have a WG Love which I love and I'd like to add another. Should I add a second WG, or a YG?  I can't decide if YG looks good with my skin tone (the pic of the WG & YG were ones I returned when I realized I needed a bigger size).
> View attachment 3738068
> View attachment 3738069
> View attachment 3738070


I would get RG for the second one. It will really complement the WG.


----------



## Kmazz39

So incredibly thankful for this wonderful community of PurseForum memebers who helped me select the Love bracelet of my dreams! A special thanks goes out to @blumster for putting me in touch with an amazing seller! I was thrilled to receive this today. Thanks to all on here who helped me figure out what size would work best for me; I got a 16cm and SO glad I did! Not having a Cartier boutique where I live makes it difficult to figure out sizing, so thanks to all I messaged or asked questions to! I think it looks great with my Love ring


----------



## Thatgirl00

Violet Bleu said:


> I would get RG for the second one. It will really complement the WG.


I will need to go try one on to see how the color looks on me!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Thatgirl00 said:


> I will need to go try one on to see how the color looks on me!


I think it will look great!


----------



## Kmazz39

Does the engraving inside this white gold Love bracelet look legit? It's the old screw system. Admin, please remove if I'm not allowed to post this...


----------



## Storm Spirit

Kmazz39 said:


> Does the engraving inside this white gold Love bracelet look legit? It's the old screw system. Admin, please remove if I'm not allowed to post this...



All Cartier serial numbers are unique, and as "IP 8168" returns multiple results on google, it's not authentic.


----------



## Kmazz39

Th





Storm Spirit said:


> All Cartier serial numbers are unique, and as "IP 8168" returns multiple results on google, it's not authentic.


That's kind of what I thought but wanted to make sure.


----------



## EeshT

Springshine said:


> Hi
> I got my first Cartier love bracelet yesterday at Heathrow T5. Tried on size 16 and 17, 17 was a bit loose, and i wanted a tight fit, so got the 16.





Kmazz39 said:


> Gorgeous!! What did your wrist measure at if you don't mind me asking? My wrists are kind of small.


Do you mind telling how much you got this? Passing through heathrow tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Kindness3

My favorite stack


----------



## Cat2708

Thatgirl00 said:


> I currently have a WG Love which I love and I'd like to add another. Should I add a second WG, or a YG?  I can't decide if YG looks good with my skin tone (the pic of the WG & YG were ones I returned when I realized I needed a bigger size).
> View attachment 3738068
> View attachment 3738069
> View attachment 3738070



Beautiful what size were the new ones you switched for?


----------



## Thatgirl00

Cat2708 said:


> Beautiful what size were the new ones you switched for?


I went up to a 19.


----------



## miznina

[emoji2]


----------



## miznina

Cat2708 said:


> Beautiful what size were the new ones you switched for?



Love the combo of white and yellow and I truly think it looks lovely with your skin tone! Not to mention it's a classic.

I do love me some yellow gold love....


----------



## Britttt

Hi. I've seen similar stories on this thread to mine. I just purchased a love bangle and the sales person swore to me I was a 17 even though it's pretty fitted. How do you think this looks?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Britttt said:


> Hi. I've seen similar stories on this thread to mine. I just purchased a love bangle and the sales person swore to me I was a 17 even though it's pretty fitted. How do you think this looks?


Pic?


----------



## Britttt

Violet Bleu said:


> Pic?


----------



## Violet Bleu

I think it looks pretty good if you want less movement and a more fitted look. Does it feel too tight? And do you like more movement?


----------



## Britttt

Violet Bleu said:


> I think it looks pretty good if you want less movement and a more fitted look. Does it feel too tight? And do you like more movement?


I honestly like the more fitted look (I thought that was the Cartier look w the love bangle) but I noticed some people wear them very loose also so I just wanted opinions from the pictures I posted. Loose looks so uncomfortable, like it moves around way too much by I guess it's also preference.


----------



## Britttt

Violet Bleu said:


> I think it looks pretty good if you want less movement and a more fitted look. Does it feel too tight? And do you like more movement?


Thank you. No, it doesn't feel uncomfortable but it's deff not loose. It really just stays in the same spot mostly, it doesn't fall down my wrist hardly. It sticks to that same spot. I also do get marks from the screw and the bracelet itself but I've been reading that that's common.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Britttt said:


> Thank you. No, it doesn't feel uncomfortable but it's deff not loose. It really just stays in the same spot mostly, it doesn't fall down my wrist hardly. It sticks to that same spot. I also do get marks from the screw and the bracelet itself but I've been reading that that's common.


It sounds like you want a more fitted look. So, I would keep it. Mine are also more fitted to my wrist because a ton of movement would drive me insane.


----------



## Kmazz39

I think it looks good. I just got my 16 cm and after wearing it for a few days I'm completely used to it and already thinking of adding a white gold to stack! I like the more fitted look too.


----------



## Britttt

Kmazz39 said:


> I think it looks good. I just got my 16 cm and after wearing it for a few days I'm completely used to it and already thinking of adding a white gold to stack! I like the more fitted look too.


Congrats! Can you post pics?!


----------



## Thatgirl00

Britttt said:


> Hi. I've seen similar stories on this thread to mine. I just purchased a love bangle and the sales person swore to me I was a 17 even though it's pretty fitted. How do you think this looks?


It's completely up to preference. I first got an 18 and it fit like yours. I ended up going up a size because I was not a fan of the screws leaving marks. I also realized that if I wanted to stack, I really needed to go up a size for it to be comfortable. 

That said, I love the fitted look on other people (I like the loose fit on others too... ok I just love looking at Loves being worn in general lol).


----------



## Cat2708

Thatgirl00 said:


> I went up to a 19.



Thanks for letting me know 
I just made my first love full bracelet purchase and. The size 18 fit nice but close so I went in to get a 19 and felt like I was the only one with a larger size
It moves better though.
And to see it stacked is good because I will get another one later.


----------



## Britttt

Cat2708 said:


> Thanks for letting me know
> I just made my first love full bracelet purchase and. The size 18 fit nice but close so I went in to get a 19 and felt like I was the only one with a larger size
> It moves better though.
> And to see it stacked is good because I will get another one later.


I also tried the 18 but it didn't feel like a centimeter bigger, it felt like 3 cms bigger lol. The size was such a huge difference fro mm the 17 on me. The 18 was huge on me, it was spinning all around and they said it should not be doing that so that was another reason I kept the 17 but again, I guess its just preference.


----------



## Britttt

Thatgirl00 said:


> It's completely up to preference. I first got an 18 and it fit like yours. I ended up going up a size because I was not a fan of the screws leaving marks. I also realized that if I wanted to stack, I really needed to go up a size for it to be comfortable.
> 
> That said, I love the fitted look on other people (I like the loose fit on others too... ok I just love looking at Loves being worn in general lol).


 Can you post a pic?


----------



## Cat2708

Britttt said:


> I also tried the 18 but it didn't feel like a centimeter bigger, it felt like 3 cms bigger lol. The size was such a huge difference fro mm the 17 on me. The 18 was huge on me, it was spinning all around and they said it should not be doing that so that was another reason I kept the 17 but again, I guess its just preference.



See mine spins if I turn it but, with the 18 I felt like it was to close and the way my arm branched down in thickness was making it look to short on my arm. I think half size would be perfect for me. The 19 feels comfortable but I worry if I loose weight it looks too big. 
I know when I purchased my love rings they said you can size down because they fill gold
But has anyone heard of sizing a bracelet? No right?
(Picture is of the 19)


----------



## Britttt

Cat2708 said:


> See mine spins if I turn it but, with the 18 I felt like it was to close and the way my arm branched down in thickness was making it look to short on my arm. I think half size would be perfect for me. The 19 feels comfortable but I worry if I loose weight it looks too big.
> I know when I purchased my love rings they said you can size down because they fill gold
> But has anyone heard of sizing a bracelet? No right?
> (Picture is of the 19)


Thats sort of what the 18 looked like on me but when it would go down my wrist it would touch my hand too much that it felt like it was able to fall off. It looks great on you though. They told me sizing is not possible. I wish they had half sizes! That would be the perfect perfect fit


----------



## Thatgirl00

Britttt said:


> Can you post a pic?


Here is the 18:




And the 19:




I don't know how well you can tell a difference in the photos?


----------



## Thatgirl00

Cat2708 said:


> Thanks for letting me know
> I just made my first love full bracelet purchase and. The size 18 fit nice but close so I went in to get a 19 and felt like I was the only one with a larger size
> It moves better though.
> And to see it stacked is good because I will get another one later.


Finally another female that wears a 19!  I thought I was the only one lol


----------



## Kmazz39

Britttt said:


> Congrats! Can you post pics?!


Absolutely!


----------



## purses&perfumes

Thatgirl00 said:


> Here is the 18:
> View attachment 3746583
> View attachment 3746584
> View attachment 3746585
> 
> And the 19:
> View attachment 3746586
> View attachment 3746587
> View attachment 3746588
> 
> I don't know how well you can tell a difference in the photos?


the larger size looks MUCH better IMO. I don't like tight looking jewelry.


----------



## Thatgirl00

purses&perfumes said:


> the larger size looks MUCH better IMO. I don't like tight looking jewelry.


Thank you


----------



## Britttt

Thatgirl00 said:


> Here is the 18:
> View attachment 3746583
> View attachment 3746584
> View attachment 3746585
> 
> And the 19:
> View attachment 3746586
> View attachment 3746587
> View attachment 3746588
> 
> I don't know how well you can tell a difference in the photos?


Yes, I can see! How long did you wear the 18 before you switched over to 19?


----------



## Thatgirl00

Britttt said:


> Yes, I can see! How long did you wear the 18 before you switched over to 19?


Maybe a month?  I kept questioning it but would reassure myself that the Love is supposed to be worn more fitted than a regular bracelet.  But when I tried on a second one to stack, I realized I needed to go up a size for it to be comfortable.


----------



## cartier_love

Thatgirl00 said:


> Here is the 18:
> View attachment 3746583
> View attachment 3746584
> View attachment 3746585
> 
> And the 19:
> View attachment 3746586
> View attachment 3746587
> View attachment 3746588
> 
> I don't know how well you can tell a difference in the photos?



The 19 looks much better. I tried on a 19 and it like your 18, just too small. A 20 looked and felt much better.


----------



## Cat2708

cartier_love said:


> The 19 looks much better. I tried on a 19 and it like your 18, just too small. A 20 looked and felt much better.


Do you have a picture of how it fits?


----------



## cartier_love

Cat2708 said:


> Do you have a picture of how it fits?



No, I just tried them on and forgot to take pictures. I hated how tight the 19 was, it wouldn't move much at all.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Britttt said:


> Yes, I can see! How long did you wear the 18 before you switched over to 19?





cartier_love said:


> The 19 looks much better. I tried on a 19 and it like your 18, just too small. A 20 looked and felt much better.


Another thing that I like a lot better with the large size is that I can move it further up my wrist while I type (I'm in front of a computer all day long).  The smaller size I wasn't able to move and it had to rest on the desk.


----------



## miznina

Thatgirl00 said:


> Finally another female that wears a 19!  I thought I was the only one lol



I'm a female and I wear two yg size 20 [emoji3]


----------



## Thatgirl00

miznina said:


> I'm a female and I wear two yg size 20 [emoji3]


I love two YGs together!


----------



## Cat2708

miznina said:


> I'm a female and I wear two yg size 20 [emoji3]



Do you have a photo? I want to get a second size 19 to stack but don't know how it will stack. I like movement.


----------



## Kmazz39

Did older Love bracelets come in a box with white satin interior?


----------



## miznina

Cat2708 said:


> Do you have a photo? I want to get a second size 19 to stack but don't know how it will stack. I like movement.



Hey Cat [emoji112]  I do have movement not so clear in my pic but I'll take a couple more in the morning [emoji3]


----------



## miznina

Thatgirl00 said:


> I love two YGs together!



Thanks babe! Me too


----------



## miznina

Anyone had a spray tan wearing their love? I am having one tomorrow for only the second time ever and am worried about the chemicals on the gold?


----------



## hautestuffx

Does anyone that wears two loves that are same size together have one overlapping another? Are they symmetrical when you put them together on your wrist and/or if you lift them into the air off your wrist? I just had 2 new loves put on and they are not symmetrical when I put them together on my wrist - even if they are not even touching my wrist and I am holding them in the air. I think one of them may have tension from an SA screwing it on incorrectly because if you look at the side of the bracelet, you can see one side is bent inwards more than the other side.

Also, on the other love bracelet, it looks like there is a piece of gold missing where the bracelet halves fit together. These are brand new bracelets and I have never seen any love bracelets missing a little chunk like this one. Please see the attached picture. It is on the left side. I know it's small, but still at this price there shouldn't be any imperfections on new bracelets.

I am attaching a second picture of the other bracelet where you can see that there are no pieces of gold missing where the halves meet up, which is how it should be.

I actually feel sick over this because these are brand new and as you know, they are so expensive and there shouldn't be anything wrong with them.

Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## Cat2708

hautestuffx said:


> Does anyone that wears two loves that are same size together have one overlapping another? Are they symmetrical when you put them together on your wrist and/or if you lift them into the air off your wrist? I just had 2 new loves put on and they are not symmetrical when I put them together on my wrist - even if they are not even touching my wrist and I am holding them in the air. I think one of them may have tension from an SA screwing it on incorrectly because if you look at the side of the bracelet, you can see one side is bent inwards more than the other side.
> 
> Also, on the other love bracelet, it looks like there is a piece of gold missing where the bracelet halves fit together. These are brand new bracelets and I have never seen any love bracelets missing a little chunk like this one. Please see the attached picture. It is on the left side. I know it's small, but still at this price there shouldn't be any imperfections on new bracelets.
> 
> I am attaching a second picture of the other bracelet where you can see that there are no pieces of gold missing where the halves meet up, which is how it should be.
> 
> I actually feel sick over this because these are brand new and as you know, they are so expensive and there shouldn't be anything wrong with them.
> 
> Any thoughts ladies?



Just bought my bracelet last week 
Here's what each side looks like


----------



## miznina

My two look like this and sit flush with each other as they are the same size [emoji4]


----------



## miznina




----------



## love1212

I've had my love bracelet on for two years now.  Tried to unscrew but it's stuck.  Any suggestions?


----------



## luvmy3girls

hautestuffx said:


> Does anyone that wears two loves that are same size together have one overlapping another? Are they symmetrical when you put them together on your wrist and/or if you lift them into the air off your wrist? I just had 2 new loves put on and they are not symmetrical when I put them together on my wrist - even if they are not even touching my wrist and I am holding them in the air. I think one of them may have tension from an SA screwing it on incorrectly because if you look at the side of the bracelet, you can see one side is bent inwards more than the other side.
> 
> Also, on the other love bracelet, it looks like there is a piece of gold missing where the bracelet halves fit together. These are brand new bracelets and I have never seen any love bracelets missing a little chunk like this one. Please see the attached picture. It is on the left side. I know it's small, but still at this price there shouldn't be any imperfections on new bracelets.
> 
> I am attaching a second picture of the other bracelet where you can see that there are no pieces of gold missing where the halves meet up, which is how it should be.
> 
> I actually feel sick over this because these are brand new and as you know, they are so expensive and there shouldn't be anything wrong with them.
> 
> Any thoughts ladies?



 Maybe you should take it off and re screw it. Might just be screwed on  wrong.


----------



## Kindness3

miznina said:


> Anyone had a spray tan wearing their love? I am having one tomorrow for only the second time ever and am worried about the chemicals on the gold?


What u could do is cover them or just wash them carefully.i did the same thing as u and they where fine.i love your stack looks yummy


----------



## Kindness3

love1212 said:


> I've had my love bracelet on for two years now.  Tried to unscrew but it's stuck.  Any suggestions?


Try washing them with warm water around screws will losing up the dirt from years bathing.


----------



## Kindness3

hautestuffx said:


> Does anyone that wears two loves that are same size together have one overlapping another? Are they symmetrical when you put them together on your wrist and/or if you lift them into the air off your wrist? I just had 2 new loves put on and they are not symmetrical when I put them together on my wrist - even if they are not even touching my wrist and I am holding them in the air. I think one of them may have tension from an SA screwing it on incorrectly because if you look at the side of the bracelet, you can see one side is bent inwards more than the other side.
> 
> Also, on the other love bracelet, it looks like there is a piece of gold missing where the bracelet halves fit together. These are brand new bracelets and I have never seen any love bracelets missing a little chunk like this one. Please see the attached picture. It is on the left side. I know it's small, but still at this price there shouldn't be any imperfections on new bracelets.
> 
> I am attaching a second picture of the other bracelet where you can see that there are no pieces of gold missing where the halves meet up, which is how it should be.
> 
> I actually feel sick over this because these are brand new and as you know, they are so expensive and there shouldn't be anything wrong with them.
> 
> Any thoughts ladies?


I'm sorry about your concerns .I would recommend found back to the store immediately. Do if there's defect they will replace them. Also call the store talk to the manager with your concerns too.im sorry I don't see what u are talking about .I have two also I wear the same size all the time. I know what you mean about the cost. I feel you.thats why I would call your store immediately letting them know your concerns


----------



## miznina

Kindness3 said:


> Try washing them with warm water around screws will losing up the dirt from years bathing.



Thanks lovely they were indeed fine and look even better with a "tan" [emoji3]


----------



## Storm Spirit

hautestuffx said:


> Does anyone that wears two loves that are same size together have one overlapping another? Are they symmetrical when you put them together on your wrist and/or if you lift them into the air off your wrist? I just had 2 new loves put on and they are not symmetrical when I put them together on my wrist - even if they are not even touching my wrist and I am holding them in the air. I think one of them may have tension from an SA screwing it on incorrectly because if you look at the side of the bracelet, you can see one side is bent inwards more than the other side.
> 
> Also, on the other love bracelet, it looks like there is a piece of gold missing where the bracelet halves fit together. These are brand new bracelets and I have never seen any love bracelets missing a little chunk like this one. Please see the attached picture. It is on the left side. I know it's small, but still at this price there shouldn't be any imperfections on new bracelets.
> 
> I am attaching a second picture of the other bracelet where you can see that there are no pieces of gold missing where the halves meet up, which is how it should be.
> 
> I actually feel sick over this because these are brand new and as you know, they are so expensive and there shouldn't be anything wrong with them.
> 
> Any thoughts ladies?



I can see what you mean but none of the Love bracelets I've seen line up perfectly from all sides. I don't think it's missing gold, just more of a rounded edge (which is probably something that just happens during manufacturing). If it bothers you though, I'd take it back.


----------



## babygirlv

Hello fellow tpfers! I just got my 4 diamond YG. I'm absolutely in love with it! Upon inspecting, can someone tell me if this is normal?? The screw seems to stick out a bit on the side after tightening. TIA!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

babygirlv said:


> Hello fellow tpfers! I just got my 4 diamond YG. I'm absolutely in love with it! Upon inspecting, can someone tell me if this is normal?? The screw seems to stick out a bit on the side after tightening. TIA!!!


Congrats!! It's normal, the screw doesn't lay totally flush with the bracelet


----------



## Storm Spirit

babygirlv said:


> Hello fellow tpfers! I just got my 4 diamond YG. I'm absolutely in love with it! Upon inspecting, can someone tell me if this is normal?? The screw seems to stick out a bit on the side after tightening. TIA!!!



Totally normal. Congrats on your new bracelet!


----------



## Morrison7552

How many love bracelets do you all see most people wear? I was thinking I almost prefer wearing the single love and maybe it looks better by itself. What do you all think? One or multiple look better?


----------



## Thatgirl00

Morrison7552 said:


> I was thinking I almost prefer wearing the single love and maybe it looks better by itself. What do you all think? One or multiple look better?


I've been contemplating this too. Ive really been digging the stacked look lately. Anything more than two seems to be more of a fad to me, whereas one seems more Classic.


----------



## Morrison7552

Thatgirl00 said:


> I've been contemplating this too. Ive really been digging the stacked look lately. Anything more than two seems to be more of a fad to me, whereas one seems more Classic.



I definitely agree. I think that it depends on what I'm look I'm going for, like fun or fancy. I might remove one lol


----------



## Thatgirl00

Morrison7552 said:


> I definitely agree. I think that it depends on what I'm look I'm going for, like fun or fancy. I might remove one lol


Exactly!


----------



## Phoenix123

I'm more concerned with the bracelets clanging when worn together!  lol

Seriously though, I've been contemplating getting a thin RG Love to pair up with my regular plain YG Love.  The regular Love alone looks quite lonely.  I often wear my Perlee Clover bracelet on my other wrist and it looks a lot more substantial, can stand alone.  I guess it's due partly to the size of the Love vs the size of the Perlee Clover.

Does anyone have both a regular and a thin Love and do you wear them together?  Pics would be fabulous!


----------



## nastasja

Phoenix123 said:


> I've been contemplating getting a thin RG Love to pair up with my regular plain YG Love.
> 
> Does anyone have both a regular and a thin Love and do you wear them together?



Here you go. Posted from another member:



Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3535627


----------



## Phoenix123

killerlife said:


> Here you go. Posted from another member:



Wow!  Thank you!!


----------



## Cat2708

I just bought the love bracelet in a size 18 and exchanged it for a size 19. But I am feeling on the fence about the 19 too. It's a bit bigger and more comfortable but tell me what you think. I can exchange it back if they take it (I wore it for a week but it's in great condition- maybe one or two small light scratches). The 19 turns abit but was abit more comfortable than the 18 
The 18 is exact with a little wiggle space. 
The top is a 18 the one under is the 19


----------



## KSweet101

Cat2708 said:


> I just bought the love bracelet in a size 18 and exchanged it for a size 19. But I am feeling on the fence about the 19 too. It's a bit bigger and more comfortable but tell me what you think. I can exchange it back if they take it (I wore it for a week but it's in great condition- maybe one or two small light scratches). The 19 turns abit but was abit more comfortable than the 18
> The 18 is exact with a little wiggle space.
> The top is a 18 the one under is the 19


Hello dear! I think if the 19 is more comfortable, then you should go with that one. It still has that fitted look but the extra wiggle room I think will make all the difference in the long term. Personally I prefer them to look a little looser instead of looking like I'm trying to squeeze into something I outgrew lol! Are you on the fence thinking you still prefer the 18 or are you thinking you might even like a size 20?


----------



## Cat2708

KSweet101 said:


> Hello dear! I think if the 19 is more comfortable, then you should go with that one. It still has that fitted look but the extra wiggle room I think will make all the difference in the long term. Personally I prefer them to look a little looser instead of looking like I'm trying to squeeze into something I outgrew lol! Are you on the fence thinking you still prefer the 18 or are you thinking you might even like a size 20?




I think I might regret going back to the size 18. I am thinking when I slept with the 18 on I felt it was just to close the screws were literally on my skin. I am only thinking if I loose weight the 19 might be looser. But perhaps not as loose as I imagine it could be, seeing as though it's not super low right now. 
Maybe I am over thinking it. I guess when it spins it's common.


----------



## Phoenix123

I pulled the trigger today and bought a RG thin Love to stack with my regular YG Love

(Thanks to Killerlife and Manon07 for the "enabling" pic, hehe)


----------



## Morrison7552

Phoenix123 said:


> I pulled the trigger today and bought a RG thin Love to stack with my regular YG Love



Congrats!! It looks beautiful on you! Excellent choice!


----------



## babygirlv

Cat2708 said:


> I just bought the love bracelet in a size 18 and exchanged it for a size 19. But I am feeling on the fence about the 19 too. It's a bit bigger and more comfortable but tell me what you think. I can exchange it back if they take it (I wore it for a week but it's in great condition- maybe one or two small light scratches). The 19 turns abit but was abit more comfortable than the 18
> The 18 is exact with a little wiggle space.
> The top is a 18 the one under is the 19



19 looks better and might feel better 
Imagine the summer heat, sweat and swelling with the 18


----------



## cartier_love

Cat2708 said:


> I just bought the love bracelet in a size 18 and exchanged it for a size 19. But I am feeling on the fence about the 19 too. It's a bit bigger and more comfortable but tell me what you think. I can exchange it back if they take it (I wore it for a week but it's in great condition- maybe one or two small light scratches). The 19 turns abit but was abit more comfortable than the 18
> The 18 is exact with a little wiggle space.
> The top is a 18 the one under is the 19



I think the 19 looks better. The 18 is just a little too small especially in the summer months.


----------



## Cat2708

cartier_love said:


> I think the 19 looks better. The 18 is just a little too small especially in the summer months.



Thank you, you know I thought about it today, it's actually really hot today in Toronto and it's comfortiable even though I like how the 18 looks less wide it would be very close and stick to my arms more. Plus with larger sizes you get more gold is what the SA.


----------



## KSweet101

Ha!! That's exactly what made me take the plunge on the bigger size for me too! I was like  well I will just think of it like carrying around a little bit more extra gold on my arm every day


----------



## kelly girl

Cat2708 said:


> I just bought the love bracelet in a size 18 and exchanged it for a size 19. But I am feeling on the fence about the 19 too. It's a bit bigger and more comfortable but tell me what you think. I can exchange it back if they take it (I wore it for a week but it's in great condition- maybe one or two small light scratches). The 19 turns abit but was abit more comfortable than the 18
> The 18 is exact with a little wiggle space.
> The top is a 18 the one under is the 19


Sizing aside, if you've been wearing the bracelet for a week and it now has two scratches I would be surprised if Cartier will let you make an exchange.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Cat2708 said:


> I just bought the love bracelet in a size 18 and exchanged it for a size 19. But I am feeling on the fence about the 19 too. It's a bit bigger and more comfortable but tell me what you think. I can exchange it back if they take it (I wore it for a week but it's in great condition- maybe one or two small light scratches). The 19 turns abit but was abit more comfortable than the 18
> The 18 is exact with a little wiggle space.
> The top is a 18 the one under is the 19


I did this exact same thing- I purchased an 18 and wore it for a month. Kept questioning the size but told myself it was supposed to be a snugger fit. When I went to stack a second 18 I realized I needed to go up a size. I sold the 18 and got a 19 and I'm happy with it. I'm probably an 18.5 as the 19 can turn on my wrist, but I prefer how the looser fit feels.


----------



## Cat2708

kelly girl said:


> Sizing aside, if you've been wearing the bracelet for a week and it now has two scratches I would be surprised if Cartier will let you make an exchange.



I decided to keep it because I stacked some bracelets for the first time and I like that it was the top bracelet 
If I had the 18 it would be in the middle of a mix


----------



## Cat2708

Thatgirl00 said:


> I did this exact same thing- I purchased an 18 and wore it for a month. Kept questioning the size but told myself it was supposed to be a snugger fit. When I went to stack a second 18 I realized I needed to go up a size. I sold the 18 and got a 19 and I'm happy with it. I'm probably an 18.5 as the 19 can turn on my wrist, but I prefer how the looser fit feels.



I decided not to think of size anymore it looked great when I stacked it with my summer bracelets (I had not tried stacking before with the love)


----------



## scarlet555

Phoenix123 said:


> I pulled the trigger today and bought a RG thin Love to stack with my regular YG Love
> 
> (Thanks to Killerlife and Manon07 for the "enabling" pic, hehe)



Lovely skin tone to match both, congrats


----------



## scarlet555

Cat2708 said:


> I decided not to think of size anymore it looked great when I stacked it with my summer bracelets (I had not tried stacking before with the love)



Great decision! 
I love the loose look of the love bracelet


----------



## ttb217

Does anyone have pics with the pink gold love bracelet with the clic clac from Hermes in yellow gold?

I'm also interested in seeing if anyone has doubled up in the pink? I'm so used to seeing double triple yellow gold.


----------



## hautestuffx

Hi everyone,
When you had your loves put on at the boutique, did your SA use the little gold screwdriver or a small regular screwdriver? Do you know which one is better to use?

Also, for everyone with two loves that are the same size, do both bracelets fit symmetrically (like do their circumferences line up and are the same)? If you were to have them at the bottom of your wrist, for example, do they sit right on top of each other?

What is the correct way to put on the bracelet? Do you tighten one side at a time or do you go back and forth?


----------



## Thatgirl00

I added a RG and YG to my stack today. My husband thinks the RG (ie a third one) is way too much... but I'm kinda loving it even though its way more flashy than I usually dress/accessorize.


----------



## Bother Free

Thatgirl00 said:


> I added a RG and YG to my stack today. My husband thinks the RG (ie a third one) is way too much... but I'm kinda loving it even though its way more flashy than I usually dress/accessorize.
> View attachment 3757771


Congrats Thatgirl00!!  They look beautiful. I wear three Love bracelets as well 
I don't think three Love bracelets are too flashy. I love my trio of Love bracelets


----------



## uhpharm01

Thatgirl00 said:


> I added a RG and YG to my stack today. My husband thinks the RG (ie a third one) is way too much... but I'm kinda loving it even though its way more flashy than I usually dress/accessorize.
> View attachment 3757771


Wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kmazz39

Thatgirl00 said:


> I added a RG and YG to my stack today. My husband thinks the RG (ie a third one) is way too much... but I'm kinda loving it even though its way more flashy than I usually dress/accessorize.
> View attachment 3757771


Gorgeous stack! Are they all the same size?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Might be a weird question but for those of you with 2 loves, with one being wg. How did you choose which color you wear closest to your hand? I have a yg and wg...and can't decide which way to stack them...not that it really matters...lol! Just wondering what you guys did and why? Thanks [emoji18]


----------



## miznina

ttb217 said:


> Does anyone have pics with the pink gold love bracelet with the clic clac from Hermes in yellow gold?
> 
> I'm also interested in seeing if anyone has doubled up in the pink? I'm so used to seeing double triple yellow gold.



Good question I'd love to see two RG together [emoji4]


----------



## miznina

Thatgirl00 said:


> I added a RG and YG to my stack today. My husband thinks the RG (ie a third one) is way too much... but I'm kinda loving it even though its way more flashy than I usually dress/accessorize.
> View attachment 3757771



Ooooh stunning thatgirl


----------



## miznina

hautestuffx said:


> Hi everyone,
> When you had your loves put on at the boutique, did your SA use the little gold screwdriver or a small regular screwdriver? Do you know which one is better to use?
> 
> Also, for everyone with two loves that are the same size, do both bracelets fit symmetrically (like do their circumferences line up and are the same)? If you were to have them at the bottom of your wrist, for example, do they sit right on top of each other?
> 
> What is the correct way to put on the bracelet? Do you tighten one side at a time or do you go back and forth?



Indeed they sit exactly on top of each other with no overlapping [emoji4] pic to demonstrate excuse the non Love


----------



## sparklyprincess

I recently added the thin white gold to my stack. The JUC is normally worn alone on my other wrist.

I've seen a few questions about what order to wear them in if you have multiples. Mine are loose on me so they don't really stay in order. Even though I have the smallest size, they move under each other and trade places periodically.


----------



## Mininana

sparklyprincess said:


> I recently added the thin white gold to my stack. The JUC is normally worn alone on my other wrist.
> 
> I've seen a few questions about what order to wear them in if you have multiples. Mine are loose on me so they don't really stay in order. Even though I have the smallest size, they move under each other and trade places periodically.
> 
> View attachment 3758064



Love your stack! Is that rose gold with diamonds and yellow gold without diamonds? 
I heard the bracelets move around when you have multiples but it's never happened with my two loves. Maybe my wrist isn't small enough!


Also, I have a RG with diamonds and WG without. I was wondering what to get next but I'm super convinced YG with no diamonds will look great!


----------



## hautestuffx

miznina said:


> Indeed they sit exactly on top of each other with no overlapping [emoji4] pic to demonstrate excuse the non Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758048
> View attachment 3758049


That is exactly how my old bracelets used to sit too. An SA ended up breaking my screws on my hold bracelets and they had to replace them. However, every set of bracelets they let me try were overlapping like this (please see picture) and the manager said that because they are handmade no two bracelets will ever fit the same even if they're the same size. I told her my other ones sat like that and she said I must have just gotten lucky. I'm really upset because they won't let me try anymore and every single pair was not symmetrical like my old ones.


----------



## megs0927

sparklyprincess said:


> I recently added the thin white gold to my stack. The JUC is normally worn alone on my other wrist.
> 
> I've seen a few questions about what order to wear them in if you have multiples. Mine are loose on me so they don't really stay in order. Even though I have the smallest size, they move under each other and trade places periodically.
> 
> View attachment 3758064



Love your stack! My single is loose and I was worried about adding to it since I know they will move a lot but yours looks great! Do you use locktite?


----------



## uhpharm01

miznina said:


> Indeed they sit exactly on top of each other with no overlapping [emoji4] pic to demonstrate excuse the non Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758048
> View attachment 3758049


All yellow gold. That is gorgeous.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Thank you everyone!


Kmazz39 said:


> Gorgeous stack! Are they all the same size?


Yes, they are all the same size.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Does anyone with three or more Loves divide them up and wear them on both wrists?


----------



## Mininana

luvmy3girls said:


> Might be a weird question but for those of you with 2 loves, with one being wg. How did you choose which color you wear closest to your hand? I have a yg and wg...and can't decide which way to stack them...not that it really matters...lol! Just wondering what you guys did and why? Thanks [emoji18]



I went one way first and then switched up the other way


----------



## Mininana

hautestuffx said:


> Hi everyone,
> When you had your loves put on at the boutique, did your SA use the little gold screwdriver or a small regular screwdriver? Do you know which one is better to use?
> 
> Also, for everyone with two loves that are the same size, do both bracelets fit symmetrically (like do their circumferences line up and are the same)? If you were to have them at the bottom of your wrist, for example, do they sit right on top of each other?
> 
> What is the correct way to put on the bracelet? Do you tighten one side at a time or do you go back and forth?



Mine sit flush but it took me some effort to have them picture this way. Not sure why as they look the same but since my arm gets fatter towards my elbow it seems to be different sizes when it's not


----------



## Bother Free

Thatgirl00 said:


> Does anyone with three or more Loves divide them up and wear them on both wrists?


I wear three 4 diamonds Love bracelets on my right wrist and I wear two Juste Un Clous with diamonds on my left wrist


----------



## luvmy3girls

Mininana said:


> I went one way first and then switched up the other way
> 
> View attachment 3758441



What made you decide to wear them this way? I can't decide what I like on me better[emoji9]


----------



## Mininana

luvmy3girls said:


> What made you decide to wear them this way? I can't decide what I like on me better[emoji9]



I think I liked the diamonds being "protected" lol!!


----------



## babygirlv

[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] i got my first bad scratch [emoji24][emoji24] anyone been through this or know what can help if anything at all?! Thanks..


----------



## luvmy3girls

Mininana said:


> I think I liked the diamonds being "protected" lol!!



Lol! Good thought! [emoji4]


----------



## Mininana

babygirlv said:


> [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] i got my first bad scratch [emoji24][emoji24] anyone been through this or know what can help if anything at all?! Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758500



Can't help! The first scratch always hurts the most. Mine is super badly scratched


----------



## babygirlv

Mininana said:


> Can't help! The first scratch always hurts the most. Mine is super badly scratched



[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] it looks so bad.. the other parts are still shiny and then this!


----------



## miznina

hautestuffx said:


> That is exactly how my old bracelets used to sit too. An SA ended up breaking my screws on my hold bracelets and they had to replace them. However, every set of bracelets they let me try were overlapping like this (please see picture) and the manager said that because they are handmade no two bracelets will ever fit the same even if they're the same size. I told her my other ones sat like that and she said I must have just gotten lucky. I'm really upset because they won't let me try anymore and every single pair was not symmetrical like my old ones.



In all honesty mine sit like yours too I had to line them up for the pics but they do often sit flush on their own.  I bought them within two months of each other maybe that has something to do with it? I often find myself moving them around to sit together nicely.
Could you ask another store about a pair?


----------



## miznina

uhpharm01 said:


> All yellow gold. That is gorgeous.



Thankyou lovely x


----------



## kelly girl

babygirlv said:


> [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] i got my first bad scratch [emoji24][emoji24] anyone been through this or know what can help if anything at all?! Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758500


Ouch! There's no way to keep scratches and scuffs from happening. Maybe turn your bracelet so the scratched side is not visible to your eye. Eventually all the scratches and scuffs will blend together. Yes, the first scratch hurts the most.


----------



## nastasja

babygirlv said:


> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] it looks so bad.. the other parts are still shiny and then this!



It doesn't look bad! And I hate to say this...but eventually the rest of the bracelet will catch up. Turn it to the underside, like someone else mentioned, and try to forget about it.


----------



## babygirlv

kelly girl said:


> Ouch! There's no way to keep scratches and scuffs from happening. Maybe turn your bracelet so the scratched side is not visible to your eye. Eventually all the scratches and scuffs will blend together. Yes, the first scratch hurts the most.





killerlife said:


> It doesn't look bad! And I hate to say this...but eventually the rest of the bracelet will catch up. Turn it to the underside, like someone else mentioned, and try to forget about it.



Thanks for the kind words [emoji28].... what would I do without this forum lol #firstworldproblems


----------



## Luv n bags

babygirlv said:


> [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] i got my first bad scratch [emoji24][emoji24] anyone been through this or know what can help if anything at all?! Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758500



You can bring it to Cartier to get polished.  It only takes 10-15 minutes to polish and it gets out the scratches.


----------



## babygirlv

tigertrixie said:


> You can bring it to Cartier to get polished.  It only takes 10-15 minutes to polish and it gets out the scratches.



I will lose gold though.. is that right?
I heard some people say theirs look different/thinner after polish, is that true?


----------



## bellapurse

babygirlv said:


> I will lose gold though.. is that right?
> I heard some people say theirs look different/thinner after polish, is that true?



I got mine done about 2 months ago and it looks the same and brand new.  The scratches are going to happen all the time.


----------



## Caz71

babygirlv said:


> [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] i got my first bad scratch [emoji24][emoji24] anyone been through this or know what can help if anything at all?! Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758500



Yes you always remember your first. think I got mine on first day too. ekkkkk


----------



## Luv n bags

babygirlv said:


> I will lose gold though.. is that right?
> I heard some people say theirs look different/thinner after polish, is that true?



Idk about that. I had some scratches and they lightly polished it.  I didn't notice any difference in weight...didn't look thinner to me.  But I don't study my bracelet that closely.


----------



## Cat2708

Mininana said:


> Mine sit flush but it took me some effort to have them picture this way. Not sure why as they look the same but since my arm gets fatter towards my elbow it seems to be different sizes when it's not
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758446



Beautiful
Do you mind telling me what size they are? I've always imagined wearing the yellow gold at the bottom if I had both colours


----------



## kpai

babygirlv said:


> Hello fellow tpfers! I just got my 4 diamond YG. I'm absolutely in love with it! Upon inspecting, can someone tell me if this is normal?? The screw seems to stick out a bit on the side after tightening. TIA!!!


it happened to my bangle too and the screw felt scratchy on the wrist.  I took it back in and it was fixed.  They said it happens when you over tighten the screw and it goes through a bit.


----------



## Kindness3

sparklyprincess said:


> I recently added the thin white gold to my stack. The JUC is normally worn alone on my other wrist.
> 
> I've seen a few questions about what order to wear them in if you have multiples. Mine are loose on me so they don't really stay in order. Even though I have the smallest size, they move under each other and trade places periodically.
> 
> View attachment 3758064


What breathtaking arm candy love your collection looks amazing


----------



## Mininana

Cat2708 said:


> Beautiful
> Do you mind telling me what size they are? I've always imagined wearing the yellow gold at the bottom if I had both colours



Size 16! 
I wore my RH at the bottom first but then decided I wanted my diamonds closer to me 
I'm also getting a YG next so I'm having all three! The YG will sit next to my hand


----------



## Miss CC

Tried on the WG 4 diamond love today along with the RG thin pave love. Decisions decisions. 






My YG love is so scratched up!


----------



## VandaOrchid

Miss CC said:


> Tried on the WG 4 diamond love today along with the RG thin pave love. Decisions decisions.
> 
> View attachment 3759792
> 
> View attachment 3759794
> 
> 
> My YG love is so scratched up!


RG pave love is on my wish list - so shiny, and the rose color seems more intense than the non-pave RG loves for some reason. Both are beautiful though! JUC with diamonds is nice too -is that yours? Do those with JUC find that it scratches less than the Love because of the design?


----------



## nastasja

Miss CC said:


> Tried on the WG 4 diamond love today along with the RG thin pave love.
> View attachment 3759794


Love this stack!! 
RG thin pave is also on my list.


----------



## Miss CC

karly9 said:


> RG pave love is on my wish list - so shiny, and the rose color seems more intense than the non-pave RG loves for some reason. Both are beautiful though! JUC with diamonds is nice too -is that yours? Do those with JUC find that it scratches less than the Love because of the design?



Yes the juc is mine too and I do find that it scratches less than the love.  The thin loves were never on my wishlist but the pave version is just wow. Love it in RG [emoji7].


----------



## Violet Bleu

Thatgirl00 said:


> I added a RG and YG to my stack today. My husband thinks the RG (ie a third one) is way too much... but I'm kinda loving it even though its way more flashy than I usually dress/accessorize.
> View attachment 3757771


I love it! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Violet Bleu

hautestuffx said:


> That is exactly how my old bracelets used to sit too. An SA ended up breaking my screws on my hold bracelets and they had to replace them. However, every set of bracelets they let me try were overlapping like this (please see picture) and the manager said that because they are handmade no two bracelets will ever fit the same even if they're the same size. I told her my other ones sat like that and she said I must have just gotten lucky. I'm really upset because they won't let me try anymore and every single pair was not symmetrical like my old ones.


That is strange. I have three of the thin loves, and they all line up perfectly. Maybe some of them vary slightly in size?


----------



## Thatgirl00

Violet Bleu said:


> I love it! Looks fantastic!


Thank you!  Your stack inspired me to go with all three metals.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Thatgirl00 said:


> Thank you!  Your stack inspired me to go with all three metals.


You're welcome! Glad my stack inspired you!


----------



## House_of_cards

I've some  question, where i can buy  a Love bracelet? only in Cartier boutique?
How much cost normal version?


----------



## cartier_love

Miss CC said:


> Tried on the WG 4 diamond love today along with the RG thin pave love. Decisions decisions.
> 
> View attachment 3759792
> 
> View attachment 3759794
> 
> 
> My YG love is so scratched up!


I'd go with the WG 4 diamond if you could only get one. Both would be the best


----------



## cartier_love

House_of_cards said:


> I've some  question, where i can buy  a Love bracelet? only in Cartier boutique?
> How much cost normal version?


you can buy them at a Cartier boutique, online, or I believe Saks carries them.
All USA prices:
Yellow gold - $6,300
Pink gold -  $6,300
White gold - $6,750


----------



## House_of_cards

cartier_love said:


> you can buy them at a Cartier boutique, online, or I believe Saks carries them.
> All USA prices:
> Yellow gold - $6,300
> Pink gold -  $6,300
> White gold - $6,750



What?! 
In Italy at Cartier online over 7000 USD (6150 euro)... Why??


----------



## kewave

House_of_cards said:


> What?!
> In Italy at Cartier online over 7000 USD (6150 euro)... Why??


USA prices are before sales tax whereas Europe prices are inclusive of VAT. Unless one could get Cartier purchases at tax free, the price difference in different countries are quite nominal.


----------



## Jetsetmax

House_of_cards said:


> What?!
> In Italy at Cartier online over 7000 USD (6150 euro)... Why??


Prices differ in various markets are based on the exchange rates.  When the Swiss Franc was de-linked from the Euro about 2 years ago the value of the Swiss franc rose about 30% to the Euro, so prices in Europe increased for a lot of goods made in Switzerland  (Cartier makes watches and some of their jewelry including some Love bracelets and JUCs in Switzerland).  The dollar's value has been quite strong so instead of an increase, there was actually a price decrease in the US a little over a year ago.


----------



## Jetsetmax

kewave said:


> USA prices are before sales tax whereas Europe prices are inclusive of VAT. Unless one could get Cartier purchases at tax free, the price difference in different countries are quite nominal.


Agreed, once one takes the tax issue into consideration, unless one can buy the product in a tax free state, the price difference are not very significant.


----------



## kpai

babygirlv said:


> [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] i got my first bad scratch [emoji24][emoji24] anyone been through this or know what can help if anything at all?! Thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758500


try connoisseurs jewellery wipes.  it can buff out the scratches a bit.


----------



## Tatownz

tigertrixie said:


> You can bring it to Cartier to get polished.  It only takes 10-15 minutes to polish and it gets out the scratches.


Hi Tigeetrixie, does polishing remove a thin layer of gold? 

Do you know how often does Cartier recommend polishing the bracelet?


----------



## CartierLVer

Tatownz said:


> Hi Tigeetrixie, does polishing remove a thin layer of gold?
> 
> Do you know how often does Cartier recommend polishing the bracelet?



I'd advise you not to polish your bracelets at all! PERIOD! Why do ppl trip over wanting to to get their jewelry polished to remove scratches that will happen over time?! Yes, it will remove a very minute amount of gold and if not done correctly round the edges! I can understand a chip or a huge nick, but scratches. This subject is brought up all the time and has been repeated multiple times. I think a very light polish will shine it up but the scratches comes back! I think in the booklet it only advises a couple of polishes and that's it! Wear it in good health! Sorry for the rant. I'm tired and it just bothers me ppl always ask about polishing their love bracelets just to remove buildup of scratches.


----------



## kpai

Tatownz said:


> Hi Tigeetrixie, does polishing remove a thin layer of gold?
> 
> Do you know how often does Cartier recommend polishing the bracelet?


I had to send in my bracelet in to fix the screws. they polished it.  It came back looking brand new, the SA told me that they only recommend polishing every 7-10 years.


----------



## Tatownz

CartierLVer said:


> I'd advise you not to polish your bracelets at all! PERIOD! Why do ppl trip over wanting to to get their jewelry polished to remove scratches that will happen over time?! Yes, it will remove a very minute amount of gold and if not done correctly round the edges! I can understand a chip or a huge nick, but scratches. This subject is brought up all the time and has been repeated multiple times. I think a very light polish will shine it up but the scratches comes back! I think in the booklet it only advises a couple of polishes and that's it! Wear it in good health! Sorry for the rant. I'm tired and it just bothers me ppl always ask about polishing their love bracelets just to remove buildup of scratches.


Thanks CartierLver. Do you know what's the difference between shining service and polish?


----------



## Tatownz

Tatownz said:


> Thanks CartierLver. Do you know what's the difference between shining service and polish?


Actually found it on purseforum. Thanks for your help!


----------



## pippi_

I am trying to decide what to do. Would love your thoughts.

My husband is trying to work out what to buy me for my birthday. We went into Cartier initially for the rose gold pave ring which I know I love but but he suggested I try a 4 diamond YG bracelet. I love them both and cannot decide what to do as I already have a plain YG. Here's a photo. Any thoughts?


----------



## Violet Bleu

pippi_ said:


> I am trying to decide what to do. Would love your thoughts.
> 
> My husband is trying to work out what to buy me for my birthday. We went into Cartier initially for the rose gold pave ring which I know I love but but he suggested I try a 4 diamond YG bracelet. I love them both and cannot decide what to do as I already have a plain YG. Here's a photo. Any thoughts?


I would get the bracelet in a different metal like RG.


----------



## Thatgirl00

pippi_ said:


> I am trying to decide what to do. Would love your thoughts.
> 
> My husband is trying to work out what to buy me for my birthday. We went into Cartier initially for the rose gold pave ring which I know I love but but he suggested I try a 4 diamond YG bracelet. I love them both and cannot decide what to do as I already have a plain YG. Here's a photo. Any thoughts?


I vote bracelet.


----------



## Kmazz39

pippi_ said:


> I am trying to decide what to do. Would love your thoughts.
> 
> My husband is trying to work out what to buy me for my birthday. We went into Cartier initially for the rose gold pave ring which I know I love but but he suggested I try a 4 diamond YG bracelet. I love them both and cannot decide what to do as I already have a plain YG. Here's a photo. Any thoughts?


I vote bracelet too!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I would choose the bracelet for sure!!


----------



## Kmazz39

Need some help deciding on this one...I currently have a yellow gold Love bracelet like the one my SA is modeling. I've really wanted to add a WG Love but don't want to pay the $6750 US for another. What do you think about the small WG Love? My SA sent me this pic yesterday...


----------



## cartier_love

Kmazz39 said:


> Need some help deciding on this one...I currently have a yellow gold Love bracelet like the one my SA is modeling. I've really wanted to add a WG Love but don't want to pay the $6750 US for another. What do you think about the small WG Love? My SA sent me this pic yesterday...
> View attachment 3766159



I like both the same size. I know the price is crazy. I remember when these are $3,000.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kmazz39 said:


> Need some help deciding on this one...I currently have a yellow gold Love bracelet like the one my SA is modeling. I've really wanted to add a WG Love but don't want to pay the $6750 US for another. What do you think about the small WG Love? My SA sent me this pic yesterday...
> View attachment 3766159



I prefer the regular size love to stack


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

CartierLVer said:


> I'd advise you not to polish your bracelets at all! PERIOD! Why do ppl trip over wanting to to get their jewelry polished to remove scratches that will happen over time?! Yes, it will remove a very minute amount of gold and if not done correctly round the edges! I can understand a chip or a huge nick, but scratches. This subject is brought up all the time and has been repeated multiple times. I think a very light polish will shine it up but the scratches comes back! I think in the booklet it only advises a couple of polishes and that's it! Wear it in good health! Sorry for the rant. I'm tired and it just bothers me ppl always ask about polishing their love bracelets just to remove buildup of scratches.



Hello!  I personally very much agree ^^  I have 2 loves and they are scratched (especially since I chose to size up so they sit like bangles ), and I love them more than the day I got them.  I will admit that the first scratch hurt (especially since it is quite noticeable), but then I think about the time that the scratch occurred and what was going on in my life, and I have associated that scratch, as well as the ones that have followed, with happy memories/life events.  For example, the first scratch occurred while I was making dinner and visiting with my family.  The second scratch occurred while I was moving to my current home which I love so much.  Over the years, I know I will get more scratches - and I hope I do - because to me, that will mean that I will have many more years of warm memories to look back upon.  That said, my advice is to just enjoy what you have in the moment and of course, to wear them in good health.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## miznina

pippi_ said:


> I am trying to decide what to do. Would love your thoughts.
> 
> My husband is trying to work out what to buy me for my birthday. We went into Cartier initially for the rose gold pave ring which I know I love but but he suggested I try a 4 diamond YG bracelet. I love them both and cannot decide what to do as I already have a plain YG. Here's a photo. Any thoughts?



Another vote for bracelet! I have two YG loves that I stack and adore the addition of diamonds is just so beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kmazz39 said:


> Need some help deciding on this one...I currently have a yellow gold Love bracelet like the one my SA is modeling. I've really wanted to add a WG Love but don't want to pay the $6750 US for another. What do you think about the small WG Love? My SA sent me this pic yesterday...
> View attachment 3766159


I think the Thin Love looks great stacked like this!


----------



## pree

Kmazz39 said:


> Need some help deciding on this one...I currently have a yellow gold Love bracelet like the one my SA is modeling. I've really wanted to add a WG Love but don't want to pay the $6750 US for another. What do you think about the small WG Love? My SA sent me this pic yesterday...
> View attachment 3766159



I like this look! My YG open bracelet is almost 5 years old and I'm thinking of getting a thin bracelet to stack and I like the contrast of white and yellow gold!


----------



## Morrison7552

pree said:


> I like this look! My YG open bracelet is almost 5 years old and I'm thinking of getting a thin bracelet to stack and I like the contrast of white and yellow gold!



It does look beautiful! From what I am told, eventually the WG does turn darken and turn grey.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kmazz39 said:


> Need some help deciding on this one...I currently have a yellow gold Love bracelet like the one my SA is modeling. I've really wanted to add a WG Love but don't want to pay the $6750 US for another. What do you think about the small WG Love? My SA sent me this pic yesterday...
> View attachment 3766159


These look gorgeous together! I prefer a mix of original with thin to two originals to be honest, just adds a bit more variation.


----------



## Kmazz39

Tonimichelle said:


> These look gorgeous together! I prefer a mix of original with thin to two originals to be honest, just adds a bit more variation.


Thanks! I'm thinking of finsihingoff the stack with a regular size pink gold at some point.


----------



## yogamamaloves

Kmazz39 said:


> Need some help deciding on this one...I currently have a yellow gold Love bracelet like the one my SA is modeling. I've really wanted to add a WG Love but don't want to pay the $6750 US for another. What do you think about the small WG Love? My SA sent me this pic yesterday...
> View attachment 3766159



I love it!!  Brings interest and I also love the contrast of the two colors together.


----------



## Tatownz

Kmazz39 said:


> Need some help deciding on this one...I currently have a yellow gold Love bracelet like the one my SA is modeling. I've really wanted to add a WG Love but don't want to pay the $6750 US for another. What do you think about the small WG Love? My SA sent me this pic yesterday...
> View attachment 3766159


Love this stack! Love the thin white gold with the classic YG.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Kmazz39 said:


> Need some help deciding on this one...I currently have a yellow gold Love bracelet like the one my SA is modeling. I've really wanted to add a WG Love but don't want to pay the $6750 US for another. What do you think about the small WG Love? My SA sent me this pic yesterday...
> View attachment 3766159



I think a thin Love looks great stacked with a classic Love! A thin Love on its own doesn't have enough presence for me though.


----------



## SashaJustine

Just purchased the same combo and apart from my sizing issue which is personal to me -- LOVE the stack. 





Kmazz39 said:


> Need some help deciding on this one...I currently have a yellow gold Love bracelet like the one my SA is modeling. I've really wanted to add a WG Love but don't want to pay the $6750 US for another. What do you think about the small WG Love? My SA sent me this pic yesterday...
> View attachment 3766159


----------



## SilverBen

Fun stack for a summer wedding today!


----------



## kate2828

Just wanted to let everyone know that Cartier is having a shortage of the love bracelets! I'm guessing this is because artisans are or will be going on break in august. Anyway this is what my sa told me recently.


----------



## fairylady

I Just decided to give a quick update to see anyone can tell the difference. A couple of months ago my love bracelet was loose (I have the new screw system). Since I do stack my love with another love so I decided to call the boutique just to ask if that was normal and maybe stacking was the cause for my screw to loosen. The SA I talked to on the phone said no that was not normal and that people stack 2/3 at the time without a problem. Anyways long story short, I brought it in to have it sent to NYC and when it came back they said they had to replaced the screw and what shocked me was they did a polish on my bracelet. Looks brand new now and I can tell that the edges are a little bit rounder. I compared it to my other love which hasn't been polish, physically it looked the same to me but when I run my fingers through the edges of my fixed love I can tell the difference and that it's more smooth now. I don't know how I feel about this, the situation caught me off guard as I didn't expect to polish it til way down the road if even that. I just got this love bracelet 6 months ago too. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The wg is the original bracelet and the yg is the newly polish one.




Above is a picture before the polish. I know, it's a first world problem but I was just caught off guard and I don't like the thought of loosing gold and round edges without being ready mentally for it.


----------



## Catash

To moms with young babies: Does the Love bracelet bother you when holding the baby? I have a 7-month-old.

I don't normally wear jewelry but am thinking of investing a couple of nice signature pieces.


----------



## kewave

Catash said:


> To moms with young babies: Does the Love bracelet bother you when holding the baby? I have a 7-month-old.
> 
> I don't normally wear jewelry but am thinking of investing a couple of nice signature pieces.


I didn't like to wear jewellery especially on my arms/hands when I had young babies. Maybe I'm just clumsy or paranoid, I feel I may hurt/scratched the babies and it's more comfortable without watches or bracelet when I'm holding them.


----------



## Catash

kewave said:


> I didn't like to wear jewellery especially on my arms/hands when I had young babies. Maybe I'm just clumsy or paranoid, I feel I may hurt/scratched the babies and it's more comfortable without watches or bracelet when I'm holding them.


Thanks! I will hold off buying the bracelet then.


----------



## Thatgirl00

fairylady said:


> I Just decided to give a quick update to see anyone can tell the difference. A couple of months ago my love bracelet was loose (I have the new screw system). Since I do stack my love with another love so I decided to call the boutique just to ask if that was normal and maybe stacking was the cause for my screw to loosen. The SA I talked to on the phone said no that was not normal and that people stack 2/3 at the time without a problem. Anyways long story short, I brought it in to have it sent to NYC and when it came back they said they had to replaced the screw and what shocked me was they did a polish on my bracelet. Looks brand new now and I can tell that the edges are a little bit rounder. I compared it to my other love which hasn't been polish, physically it looked the same to me but when I run my fingers through the edges of my fixed love I can tell the difference and that it's more smooth now. I don't know how I feel about this, the situation caught me off guard as I didn't expect to polish it til way down the road if even that. I just got this love bracelet 6 months ago too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772806
> 
> 
> The wg is the original bracelet and the yg is the newly polish one.
> 
> View attachment 3772814
> 
> 
> Above is a picture before the polish. I know, it's a first world problem but I was just caught off guard and I don't like the thought of loosing gold and round edges without being ready mentally for it.


I'm sorry, I'd be bummed too. One of mine has been polished and although they did a great job, I'd never have my other two polished because I like the sharp edges more. Luckily, it looks like they did a good job on yours and it's only noticeable in pictures because you pointed it out (I've seen bracelets that were over polished )


----------



## Storm Spirit

fairylady said:


> I Just decided to give a quick update to see anyone can tell the difference. A couple of months ago my love bracelet was loose (I have the new screw system). Since I do stack my love with another love so I decided to call the boutique just to ask if that was normal and maybe stacking was the cause for my screw to loosen. The SA I talked to on the phone said no that was not normal and that people stack 2/3 at the time without a problem. Anyways long story short, I brought it in to have it sent to NYC and when it came back they said they had to replaced the screw and what shocked me was they did a polish on my bracelet. Looks brand new now and I can tell that the edges are a little bit rounder. I compared it to my other love which hasn't been polish, physically it looked the same to me but when I run my fingers through the edges of my fixed love I can tell the difference and that it's more smooth now. I don't know how I feel about this, the situation caught me off guard as I didn't expect to polish it til way down the road if even that. I just got this love bracelet 6 months ago too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772806
> 
> 
> The wg is the original bracelet and the yg is the newly polish one.
> 
> View attachment 3772814
> 
> 
> Above is a picture before the polish. I know, it's a first world problem but I was just caught off guard and I don't like the thought of loosing gold and round edges without being ready mentally for it.



I could see the difference in the first photo before you said which one had been polished - the screws and edges on the YG bracelet don't look as "sharp" as the WG. If you're not happy with this, I would complain because it wasn't asked for and the bracelet isn't in the same state as when it was sent in.


----------



## Mininana

Catash said:


> To moms with young babies: Does the Love bracelet bother you when holding the baby? I have a 7-month-old.
> 
> I don't normally wear jewelry but am thinking of investing a couple of nice signature pieces.



I admit I may have hurt or scratched my baby's back a few times. The best thing to do is to wear a wristband (Nike, underarmor, lulu lemon) around them.


----------



## TigerLily04

Does anyone wear different size loves in their stack? I tried to search the thread to see, but I can't seem to find any posts on this, although I am sure there are such posts. I have a 17 YG which is pretty dangly and was wondering if I could also wear a 16 WG or would the size difference look strange? Thanks.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Catash said:


> To moms with young babies: Does the Love bracelet bother you when holding the baby? I have a 7-month-old.
> 
> I don't normally wear jewelry but am thinking of investing a couple of nice signature pieces.


I bought wrist bands but usually used a blanket or shawl to buffer between my arm and my daughter. My bracelet was really big so it almost slid up to my elbow. I always had to adjust it when holding her but we managed to survive.


----------



## hautestuffx

fairylady said:


> I Just decided to give a quick update to see anyone can tell the difference. A couple of months ago my love bracelet was loose (I have the new screw system). Since I do stack my love with another love so I decided to call the boutique just to ask if that was normal and maybe stacking was the cause for my screw to loosen. The SA I talked to on the phone said no that was not normal and that people stack 2/3 at the time without a problem. Anyways long story short, I brought it in to have it sent to NYC and when it came back they said they had to replaced the screw and what shocked me was they did a polish on my bracelet. Looks brand new now and I can tell that the edges are a little bit rounder. I compared it to my other love which hasn't been polish, physically it looked the same to me but when I run my fingers through the edges of my fixed love I can tell the difference and that it's more smooth now. I don't know how I feel about this, the situation caught me off guard as I didn't expect to polish it til way down the road if even that. I just got this love bracelet 6 months ago too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772806
> 
> 
> The wg is the original bracelet and the yg is the newly polish one.
> 
> View attachment 3772814
> 
> 
> Above is a picture before the polish. I know, it's a first world problem but I was just caught off guard and I don't like the thought of loosing gold and round edges without being ready mentally for it.



That would definitely bother me. I'm sorry that they did that to you. You didn't ask for that to be done so they shouldn't have done that unless they received your permission to do so first. After all, it is your bracelet.

Did it bother you to have them cut off the old screw and resod a new one onto your bracelet since that wasn't the way you originally purchased it? Also, did you notice anything different about the bracelet since they replaced the screw, such as a different fit or anything? Can you tell the difference between the old screw and this one?


----------



## hautestuffx

How much of an indent do your bracelets leave on your arms? Also, do they bother your wrist bones or anything?

An SA broke the screws (new screw system) on my bracelets (purchased in 2012) and the mansion said they had to be replaced. I was so upset because I did not want my old screws to be cut off and new ones be attached as that was not the way I purchased my bracelet.

They finally decided to replace the bracelets as it was their SA that damaged my bracelets. However, every new pair of bracelets they showed me did not fit the same way as my old bracelets. They were not symmetrical even when stacked together off of my wrist. One of the bracelets does not even fit together properly as one half of the bracelet sits higher than the other half. The bracelets also are leaving indents all around my arm, however, my old bracelets never did that. These feel significantly tighter than my old bracelets and they are all supposed to be the same size. This has been going on for over a month already and I am sick to my stomach over it. The manager was able to track down my old damaged bracelets and said she should be receiving this week.

Do you think that I should have them replace the screws on my old bracelets or settle with these new bracelets that they gave me that are not up to the standards of my old ones. You would think for this price that they would all be made perfectly and be symmetrical. I am afraid that once they cut off my screws and reattach new ones that my bracelets will never fit the same way again or just never be as good as they used to. It also scares me that someone on here just had her screw replaced and they did a full polishing on her bracelet, which she did not ask for. Now her bracelet has less gold and rounded edges.

I really just don't what to do. I loved my bracelets so much and now just the thought of all this makes me sick to my stomach, especially because of how expensive they were.

I would greatly appreciate your thoughts or advice!!


----------



## Sterre

fairylady said:


> I Just decided to give a quick update to see anyone can tell the difference. A couple of months ago my love bracelet was loose (I have the new screw system). Since I do stack my love with another love so I decided to call the boutique just to ask if that was normal and maybe stacking was the cause for my screw to loosen. The SA I talked to on the phone said no that was not normal and that people stack 2/3 at the time without a problem. Anyways long story short, I brought it in to have it sent to NYC and when it came back they said they had to replaced the screw and what shocked me was they did a polish on my bracelet. Looks brand new now and I can tell that the edges are a little bit rounder. I compared it to my other love which hasn't been polish, physically it looked the same to me but when I run my fingers through the edges of my fixed love I can tell the difference and that it's more smooth now. I don't know how I feel about this, the situation caught me off guard as I didn't expect to polish it til way down the road if even that. I just got this love bracelet 6 months ago too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772806
> 
> 
> The wg is the original bracelet and the yg is the newly polish one.
> 
> View attachment 3772814
> 
> 
> Above is a picture before the polish. I know, it's a first world problem but I was just caught off guard and I don't like the thought of loosing gold and round edges without being ready mentally for it.



I'm sorry this happened to you!! I know how you feel... they polished (well they call it a shine treatment, which basically is a polish) my two loves and they did a horrible job.. like horrible. Both were rounded edges and to make it worse one side more than the other so it was very noticeable.
I tried the normal way but just got a NO from the boutique and I had to get a lawyer involved! It was nasty, they lied and in the end I got one replaced and one they did nothing!! That one was rounded the least but still it's very noticeable. I totally lost all joy wearing them. I only wear the replaced one now. The lawyer said this was the best I could expect or it would become I lawsuit (with the risk of loosing and not getting the one replaced either)

My story is on here from last year... I'm just saying that Cartier over here was not helpful at all and claimed no responsibility. Yours has been done very well though. But if it bothers you I'd try to get a replacement. It's either accepting this or fighting for a new one. There's nothing in between (more polish will only make it worse).


----------



## Thatgirl00

Sterre said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you!! I know how you feel... they polished (well they call it a shine treatment, which basically is a polish) my two loves and they did a horrible job.. like horrible. Both were rounded edges and to make it worse one side more than the other so it was very noticeable.
> I tried the normal way but just got a NO from the boutique and I had to get a lawyer involved! It was nasty, they lied and in the end I got one replaced and one they did nothing!! That one was rounded the least but still it's very noticeable. I totally lost all joy wearing them. I only wear the replaced one now. The lawyer said this was the best I could expect or it would become I lawsuit (with the risk of loosing and not getting the one replaced either)
> 
> My story is on here from last year... I'm just saying that Cartier over here was not helpful at all and claimed no responsibility. Yours has been done very well though. But if it bothers you I'd try to get a replacement. It's either accepting this or fighting for a new one. There's nothing in between (more polish will only make it worse).


The over polished ones are awful!  I have trouble being able to tell if they are authentic or not.


----------



## Vvicky

TigerLily04 said:


> Does anyone wear different size loves in their stack? I tried to search the thread to see, but I can't seem to find any posts on this, although I am sure there are such posts. I have a 17 YG which is pretty dangly and was wondering if I could also wear a 16 WG or would the size difference look strange? Thanks.



Having exactly the same question and dilemma! Would love to see any feedback on this.


----------



## goldengirl123

Vvicky said:


> Having exactly the same question and dilemma! Would love to see any feedback on this.


I own two that are different sizes. I hate wearing them together. The large one passes over the smaller one and  will scratch it up.


----------



## fairylady

hautestuffx said:


> That would definitely bother me. I'm sorry that they did that to you. You didn't ask for that to be done so they shouldn't have done that unless they received your permission to do so first. After all, it is your bracelet.
> 
> Did it bother you to have them cut off the old screw and resod a new one onto your bracelet since that wasn't the way you originally purchased it? Also, did you notice anything different about the bracelet since they replaced the screw, such as a different fit or anything? Can you tell the difference between the old screw and this one?



Yes, the screw is really stiff when I tried to take it off to examine, seems like they've replaced it with a bigger screw to tried to fill in the thread. My wg one is loose at the beginning then it becomes stiff only when it's locked into place and vice versa. My yg now is stiff all the way even when it's in the unlock state. I plan on going to the boutique today to let them know my concern. It's definitely not in the original state of which I bought it. I wish that they would just replace all the defective ones without making us go through such a big hassle.


----------



## hautestuffx

fairylady said:


> Yes, the screw is really stiff when I tried to take it off to examine, seems like they've replaced it with a bigger screw to tried to fill in the thread. My wg one is loose at the beginning then it becomes stiff only when it's locked into place and vice versa. My yg now is stiff all the way even when it's in the unlock state. I plan on going to the boutique today to let them know my concern. It's definitely not in the original state of which I bought it. I wish that they would just replace all the defective ones without making us go through such a big hassle.



That is horrible. We pay all of this money for the Cartier name and quality and they do not measure up to what we pay for and deserve. I am freaking out because the SA messed up all 4 screws on my two bracelets and even took away enough gold with a regular screwdriver that the slots are too big for a screwdriver to even fit correctly into it. I never had a single problem with my screws until he touched them. I went into the boutique to try on a Juste Un Clou bracelet and the SA asked if I have ever checked my screws or had a problem with them. I said I never had a problem and have never checked the screws. He said he wanted to check my screws to make sure they were tight because the bracelets could fall off otherwise. Once he touched the screws, this all happened. The mansion said all the screws needed to be replaced. I fought for new bracelets, but the new ones do not fit the same way as my old ones, even though they are all a size 18. My old ones never left indents all around my arm the way the new ones they supplied me with. I asked the manager to track down my original bracelets with the broken screws because I thought maybe I should just have the screws replaced. However, after hearing your story, I am afraid to have them touched. I don't know what to do. This back and forth has been going on since June 4.

Do you think I should just keep the new set that they gave me, even though they have a tighter fit and hope I will get used to that tighter fit, or have them replace all of the screws on my original bracelets? I am nervous that if they replace the screws and they're still not right that they won't offer me a replacement again. Also, the first set of replacements they gave me were not even symmetrical. One bracelet was practically overlapping the other, and one stuck out a lot further. Even when I stacked the bracelets at the boutique with the manager, their circumference was not symmetrical. Do you think this could be because the bracelets were made in different locations as they have different engraving inside?

Do you wish that you never had the screw replaced?

Good luck today at the boutique! They should replace your bracelet because it is not right at all. I am so sorry that you have to go through this. I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thatgirl00 said:


> Does anyone stack the cuff with the bracelet?


 I do!


----------



## Thatgirl00

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I do!


Are they the same size?  Or did you go bigger in the cuff?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thatgirl00 said:


> Are they the same size?  Or did you go bigger in the cuff?


They are both size 16.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thatgirl00 said:


> Are they the same size?  Or did you go bigger in the cuff?


Here is a pic, the pink is the cuff, yellow is bangle.


----------



## Thatgirl00

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 3775184
> 
> Here is a pic, the pink is the cuff, yellow is bangle.


It looks like they line up pretty well?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thatgirl00 said:


> It looks like they line up pretty well?


I have fairly small wrists. 13.5 cm! So they actually line up pretty well for me, maybe because of my wrist shape! Even closer to the wrist, they aren't a perfect match but not enough to be bothersome. I take off the cuff a lot so it works, but I do want another bangle to stack with the yellow. Here is a pic low on the wrist. Sorry for the big pic, hope it is helpful.


----------



## kate2828

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 3775184
> 
> Here is a pic, the pink is the cuff, yellow is bangle.



Love this stack! I picked up my first full bangle recently and now I see why people love buying more than one or two or five [emoji38]. These are addictive! I'm definitely planning on purchasing a second one - likely yellow gold this time.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kate2828 said:


> Love this stack! I picked up my first full bangle recently and now I see why people love buying more than one or two or five [emoji38]. These are addictive! I'm definitely planning on purchasing a second one - likely yellow gold this time.


Thanks! Definitely the more the merrier with Loves! They are just so special! ❤️❤️


----------



## Thatgirl00

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have fairly small wrists. 13.5 cm! So they actually line up pretty well for me, maybe because of my wrist shape! Even closer to the wrist, they aren't a perfect match but not enough to be bothersome. I take off the cuff a lot so it works, but I do want another bangle to stack with the yellow. Here is a pic low on the wrist. Sorry for the big pic, hope it is helpful.


The picture is very helpful!  Thank you!


----------



## Jadewah

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I have fairly small wrists. 13.5 cm! So they actually line up pretty well for me, maybe because of my wrist shape! Even closer to the wrist, they aren't a perfect match but not enough to be bothersome. I take off the cuff a lot so it works, but I do want another bangle to stack with the yellow. Here is a pic low on the wrist. Sorry for the big pic, hope it is helpful.



Thanks for this reference picture ! I typically see "posed" pictures so it's difficult to see how the bracelets actually "hang" lol. They stack beautifully!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Jadewah said:


> Thanks for this reference picture ! I typically see "posed" pictures so it's difficult to see how the bracelets actually "hang" lol. They stack beautifully!



Thanks! So glad it is helpful! ❤️❤️ The pic is at a weird angle and makes me look huge although I am not. Haha!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

So I thought I would post a couple more pics of the hang time with the cuff and the bangle. I know I had such a hard time deciding on my second as the cuff came second for me, to be honest I was being cheap...well as cheap as you can be with Cartier. But the bangle and cuff is definitely an option unless your OCD, they don't line up completely hehe...Does anyone have a pic of two full loves wrists down?


----------



## megs0927

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 3775359
> View attachment 3775360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought I would post a couple more pics of the hang time with the cuff and the bangle. I know I had such a hard time deciding on my second as the cuff came second for me, to be honest I was being cheap...well as cheap as you can be with Cartier. But the bangle and cuff is definitely an option unless your OCD, they don't line up completely hehe...Does anyone have a pic of two full loves wrists down?



Love your stack. My single love fits the same way. I plan on buying a second in September. Both will sit below the wrist bone. I am having a hard time deciding on the color. Hubs would rather buy a second bangle since we have two daughters. At first I though I wanted wg but leaning towards yg now so they will each have an identical one.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

megs0927 said:


> Love your stack. My single love fits the same way. I plan on buying a second in September. Both will sit below the wrist bone. I am having a hard time deciding on the color. Hubs would rather buy a second bangle since we have two daughters. At first I though I wanted wg but leaning towards yg now so they will each have an identical one.


 That would be perfect! I had my bangle engraved as it is going to my only girl! She already tries on my jewelry and she is three! Hehe! I would go with second bangle, I do love my cuff and would never get rid of it, but I still crave a second full bangle. ❤️❤️


----------



## miznina

megs0927 said:


> Love your stack. My single love fits the same way. I plan on buying a second in September. Both will sit below the wrist bone. I am having a hard time deciding on the color. Hubs would rather buy a second bangle since we have two daughters. At first I though I wanted wg but leaning towards yg now so they will each have an identical one.



This! I have two daughters who are 8 & 10 and I went with two YG so they would have the same I love the feeling of legacy they have [emoji4][emoji108][emoji173]️


----------



## Sterre

hautestuffx said:


> That is horrible. We pay all of this money for the Cartier name and quality and they do not measure up to what we pay for and deserve. I am freaking out because the SA messed up all 4 screws on my two bracelets and even took away enough gold with a regular screwdriver that the slots are too big for a screwdriver to even fit correctly into it. I never had a single problem with my screws until he touched them. I went into the boutique to try on a Juste Un Clou bracelet and the SA asked if I have ever checked my screws or had a problem with them. I said I never had a problem and have never checked the screws. He said he wanted to check my screws to make sure they were tight because the bracelets could fall off otherwise. Once he touched the screws, this all happened. The mansion said all the screws needed to be replaced. I fought for new bracelets, but the new ones do not fit the same way as my old ones, even though they are all a size 18. My old ones never left indents all around my arm the way the new ones they supplied me with. I asked the manager to track down my original bracelets with the broken screws because I thought maybe I should just have the screws replaced. However, after hearing your story, I am afraid to have them touched. I don't know what to do. This back and forth has been going on since June 4.
> 
> Do you think I should just keep the new set that they gave me, even though they have a tighter fit and hope I will get used to that tighter fit, or have them replace all of the screws on my original bracelets? I am nervous that if they replace the screws and they're still not right that they won't offer me a replacement again. Also, the first set of replacements they gave me were not even symmetrical. One bracelet was practically overlapping the other, and one stuck out a lot further. Even when I stacked the bracelets at the boutique with the manager, their circumference was not symmetrical. Do you think this could be because the bracelets were made in different locations as they have different engraving inside?
> 
> Do you wish that you never had the screw replaced?
> 
> Good luck today at the boutique! They should replace your bracelet because it is not right at all. I am so sorry that you have to go through this. I know exactly how you feel.



I would keep the replacement set FOR SURE! I would have been over the moon with two new one's (only got one new). Even with a tighter fit they will ruin the original ones. Once they have worked on it, they will only mess it up more. And I've worked at a jeweller, I know how it works.


----------



## Alena21

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That would be perfect! I had my bangle engraved as it is going to my only girl! She already tries on my jewelry and she is three! Hehe! I would go with second bangle, I do love my cuff and would never get rid of it, but I still crave a second full bangle. ❤️❤️


Your cuff fits has better fit than the bangle.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Alena21 said:


> Your cuff fits has better fit than the bangle.


Yep, the cuff sits closer to the wrist. I still love the bangle as it is the classic!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

miznina said:


> This! I have two daughters who are 8 & 10 and I went with two YG so they would have the same I love the feeling of legacy they have [emoji4][emoji108][emoji173]️


Also it is super sweet, the love is such a beautiful gift for a daughter. I have always loved the idea.


----------



## effanie

Hi everyone! This is my first PF post so please let me know if this isn't in the correct thread, etc... 

I'm looking to purchase my first love bracelet that will eventually go to my little girl  (love hearing all these stories on this thread!). We live in Paris and the original plan was to make a special day of it and go together to the original boutique to purchase the bracelet. HOWEVER, we are French citizens so don't have access to tax refund-- can anyone tell me what the current price is in the US so I can compare? I am concerned with the VAT that it will be significantly more expensive in France, and we are going to the US soon so I am wondering if it would be much cheaper there....


----------



## cartier_love

effanie said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first PF post so please let me know if this isn't in the correct thread, etc...
> 
> I'm looking to purchase my first love bracelet that will eventually go to my little girl  (love hearing all these stories on this thread!). We live in Paris and the original plan was to make a special day of it and go together to the original boutique to purchase the bracelet. HOWEVER, we are French citizens so don't have access to tax refund-- can anyone tell me what the current price is in the US so I can compare? I am concerned with the VAT that it will be significantly more expensive in France, and we are going to the US soon so I am wondering if it would be much cheaper there....



The price is $6,300 for YG and $6,750 for WG. There is sales tax on top of this price. The sales tax varies in each state.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

effanie said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first PF post so please let me know if this isn't in the correct thread, etc...
> 
> I'm looking to purchase my first love bracelet that will eventually go to my little girl  (love hearing all these stories on this thread!). We live in Paris and the original plan was to make a special day of it and go together to the original boutique to purchase the bracelet. HOWEVER, we are French citizens so don't have access to tax refund-- can anyone tell me what the current price is in the US so I can compare? I am concerned with the VAT that it will be significantly more expensive in France, and we are going to the US soon so I am wondering if it would be much cheaper there....


The US price is comparable to Euro price, once you add the sales tax (6% - 10%, depending on which state).

However, if you can fly through Heathrow airport on your way to the US, you can purchase the Cartier there, VAT-free. The current price is £4208, or €4708, or $5530.

I believe that's the best Cartier price anywhere.


----------



## Kindness3

chanelLUVaffair said:


> Hello!  I personally very much agree ^^  I have 2 loves and they are scratched (especially since I chose to size up so they sit like bangles ), and I love them more than the day I got them.  I will admit that the first scratch hurt (especially since it is quite noticeable), but then I think about the time that the scratch occurred and what was going on in my life, and I have associated that scratch, as well as the ones that have followed, with happy memories/life events.  For example, the first scratch occurred while I was making dinner and visiting with my family.  The second scratch occurred while I was moving to my current home which I love so much.  Over the years, I know I will get more scratches - and I hope I do - because to me, that will mean that I will have many more years of warm memories to look back upon.  That said, my advice is to just enjoy what you have in the moment and of course, to wear them in good health.  Just my 2 cents


Absolute love your story .I feel that's beautiful memories to remember your loves by


----------



## Kindness3

Som


hautestuffx said:


> That is horrible. We pay all of this money for the Cartier name and quality and they do not measure up to what we pay for and deserve. I am freaking out because the SA messed up all 4 screws on my two bracelets and even took away enough gold with a regular screwdriver that the slots are too big for a screwdriver to even fit correctly into it. I never had a single problem with my screws until he touched them. I went into the boutique to try on a Juste Un Clou bracelet and the SA asked if I have ever checked my screws or had a problem with them. I said I never had a problem and have never checked the screws. He said he wanted to check my screws to make sure they were tight because the bracelets could fall off otherwise. Once he touched the screws, this all happened. The mansion said all the screws needed to be replaced. I fought for new bracelets, but the new ones do not fit the same way as my old ones, even though they are all a size 18. My old ones never left indents all around my arm the way the new ones they supplied me with. I asked the manager to track down my original bracelets with the broken screws because I thought maybe I should just have the screws replaced. However, after hearing your story, I am afraid to have them touched. I don't know what to do. This back and forth has been going on since June 4.
> 
> Do you think I should just keep the new set that they gave me, even though they have a tighter fit and hope I will get used to that tighter fit, or have them replace all of the screws on my original bracelets? I am nervous that if they replace the screws and they're still not right that they won't offer me a replacement again. Also, the first set of replacements they gave me were not even symmetrical. One bracelet was practically overlapping the other, and one stuck out a lot further. Even when I stacked the bracelets at the boutique with the manager, their circumference was not symmetrical. Do you think this could be because the bracelets were made in different locations as they have different engraving inside?
> 
> Do you wish that you never had the screw replaced?
> 
> Good luck today at the boutique! They should replace your bracelet because it is not right at all. I am so sorry that you have to go through this. I know exactly how you feel.


Thank you all for your feedback I was thinking of having mine polish and so repairs done from years of having them,but after reading all the problems all you ladies had forget it. I'll keep them just they way they are. Thank you for the warning and stories too .was big help .I'm sorry about all you ladies and how things want wrong for you.i know when we get these loves they have special meaning to us,I think so SA lose that though, someone don't realize or care either which is extreme sad.because u can't replace those sentimental feelings we have for our loves


----------



## L etoile

Does anyone know the price at Heathrow for the thin love bangle?


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Hi Ladies!  I need you opinion.  I'm thinking about adding a second love, but so torn between the thin version and the classic one.  Attached are two picture of each stacked with my clou and love (both in rg).  Please let me know what you think.  TIA


----------



## Violet Bleu

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need you opinion.  I'm thinking about adding a second love, but so torn between the thin version and the classic one.  Attached are two picture of each stacked with my clou and love (both in rg).  Please let me know what you think.  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778950
> View attachment 3778951


I think I like the thin but stacked in the middle of the stack best.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Violet Bleu said:


> I think I like the thin but stacked in the middle of the stack best.


+1 The order of a stack really matters IMO!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need you opinion.  I'm thinking about adding a second love, but so torn between the thin version and the classic one.  Attached are two picture of each stacked with my clou and love (both in rg).  Please let me know what you think.  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778950
> View attachment 3778951


I really like the the WG in classic (wider) version love, it is so classic and perfect for stacking with another regular love.


----------



## purses&perfumes

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need you opinion.  I'm thinking about adding a second love, but so torn between the thin version and the classic one.  Attached are two picture of each stacked with my clou and love (both in rg).  Please let me know what you think.  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778950
> View attachment 3778951


I love the thinner version.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

After months and months of agonizing over which size (16 or 17) to get, I'm finally joining the club with my very own bangle.

Except, DH surprised me with the 4-diamond one, instead of the plain gold one like we talked about.

I was seriously dumbfounded when I took it out of the box, and saw the diamonds. DH said because it was a wedding anniversary + 1st Mother's Day gift, he just wanted me to have something extra special.

I've had it on my wrist for a couple of hours now, and I'm still kind of in shock, lol.


----------



## Tonimichelle

voodoodoll2005 said:


> After months and months of agonizing over which size (16 or 17) to get, I'm finally joining the club with my very own bangle.
> 
> Except, DH surprised me with the 4-diamond one, instead of the plain gold one like we talked about.
> 
> I was seriously dumbfounded when I took it out of the box, and saw the diamonds. DH said because it was a wedding anniversary + 1st Mother's Day gift, he wanted me to have something extra special.
> 
> I've had it on my wrist for a couple of hours now, and I'm still kind of in shock, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778974


It's beautiful congratulations!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Lisa-SH said:


> I really like the the WG in classic (wider) version love, it is so classic and perfect for stacking with another regular love.



I agree!  Two classic look perfect together. But the thinner version adds some variety.  I'm so torn.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Violet Bleu said:


> I think I like the thin but stacked in the middle of the stack best.



Thank you for your reply!  I think it may take me some time to finally decide which one to get.  The thinner one does look dainty and add some variety to my stack.  But the classic is so classic...


----------



## Thatgirl00

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need you opinion.  I'm thinking about adding a second love, but so torn between the thin version and the classic one.  Attached are two picture of each stacked with my clou and love (both in rg).  Please let me know what you think.  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778950
> View attachment 3778951


I really like two classics together.


----------



## Kmazz39

voodoodoll2005 said:


> After months and months of agonizing over which size (16 or 17) to get, I'm finally joining the club with my very own bangle.
> 
> Except, DH surprised me with the 4-diamond one, instead of the plain gold one like we talked about.
> 
> I was seriously dumbfounded when I took it out of the box, and saw the diamonds. DH said because it was a wedding anniversary + 1st Mother's Day gift, he just wanted me to have something extra special.
> 
> I've had it on my wrist for a couple of hours now, and I'm still kind of in shock, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778974


Looks gorgeous, congrats!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need you opinion.  I'm thinking about adding a second love, but so torn between the thin version and the classic one.  Attached are two picture of each stacked with my clou and love (both in rg).  Please let me know what you think.  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778950
> View attachment 3778951



I love the classic one!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

voodoodoll2005 said:


> After months and months of agonizing over which size (16 or 17) to get, I'm finally joining the club with my very own bangle.
> 
> Except, DH surprised me with the 4-diamond one, instead of the plain gold one like we talked about.
> 
> I was seriously dumbfounded when I took it out of the box, and saw the diamonds. DH said because it was a wedding anniversary + 1st Mother's Day gift, he just wanted me to have something extra special.
> 
> I've had it on my wrist for a couple of hours now, and I'm still kind of in shock, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778974



Gorgeus! What is your wrist size?


----------



## goldengirl123

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need you opinion.  I'm thinking about adding a second love, but so torn between the thin version and the classic one.  Attached are two picture of each stacked with my clou and love (both in rg).  Please let me know what you think.  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778950
> View attachment 3778951


I like the classic size, but I would wear it between the JUC and the YG Love.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus! What is your wrist size?


Thank you 

My wrist size is 15 cm. And the bracelet is a 16.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

voodoodoll2005 said:


> After months and months of agonizing over which size (16 or 17) to get, I'm finally joining the club with my very own bangle.
> 
> Except, DH surprised me with the 4-diamond one, instead of the plain gold one like we talked about.
> 
> I was seriously dumbfounded when I took it out of the box, and saw the diamonds. DH said because it was a wedding anniversary + 1st Mother's Day gift, he just wanted me to have something extra special.
> 
> I've had it on my wrist for a couple of hours now, and I'm still kind of in shock, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778974



It's so beautiful on you.  What a sweet hubby!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

goldengirl123 said:


> I like the classic size, but I would wear it between the JUC and the YG Love.



Thank you for you reply!  I will try on the classic wg love between JUC and rg love next time.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

luvmy3girls said:


> I love the classic one!!!



Looks like the classic one is the winner here.


----------



## pippi_

pippi_ said:


> I am trying to decide what to do. Would love your thoughts.
> 
> My husband is trying to work out what to buy me for my birthday. We went into Cartier initially for the rose gold pave ring which I know I love but but he suggested I try a 4 diamond YG bracelet. I love them both and cannot decide what to do as I already have a plain YG. Here's a photo. Any thoughts?



An update on my birthday situation (as per above). After reading through everyone's comments I decided to go back to Cartier and try on the pink gold 4 diamond and I LOVE IT! I have decided that's what I'll go for! Here's a photo. Love to hear your thoughts too!


----------



## Bee-licious

voodoodoll2005 said:


> The US price is comparable to Euro price, once you add the sales tax (6% - 10%, depending on which state).
> 
> However, if you can fly through Heathrow airport on your way to the US, you can purchase the Cartier there, VAT-free. The current price is £4208, or €4708, or $5530.
> 
> I believe that's the best Cartier price anywhere.


Is this for the regular size? Wow that's such a huge savings!!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need you opinion.  I'm thinking about adding a second love, but so torn between the thin version and the classic one.  Attached are two picture of each stacked with my clou and love (both in rg).  Please let me know what you think.  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778950
> View attachment 3778951



The stack with the classic looks more "complete" imo so the classic gets my vote!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Hi Ladies!  I need you opinion.  I'm thinking about adding a second love, but so torn between the thin version and the classic one.  Attached are two picture of each stacked with my clou and love (both in rg).  Please let me know what you think.  TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778950
> View attachment 3778951


Both look stunning but I love the second photo!


----------



## BirkinLover77

voodoodoll2005 said:


> After months and months of agonizing over which size (16 or 17) to get, I'm finally joining the club with my very own bangle.
> 
> Except, DH surprised me with the 4-diamond one, instead of the plain gold one like we talked about.
> 
> I was seriously dumbfounded when I took it out of the box, and saw the diamonds. DH said because it was a wedding anniversary + 1st Mother's Day gift, he just wanted me to have something extra special.
> 
> I've had it on my wrist for a couple of hours now, and I'm still kind of in shock, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778974


Congratulations! Happy Anniversary! Looks beautiful and amazing on you!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Bee-licious said:


> Is this for the regular size? Wow that's such a huge savings!!!


Yes, the original YG bracelet without diamonds.


----------



## Caz71

voodoodoll2005 said:


> After months and months of agonizing over which size (16 or 17) to get, I'm finally joining the club with my very own bangle.
> 
> Except, DH surprised me with the 4-diamond one, instead of the plain gold one like we talked about.
> 
> I was seriously dumbfounded when I took it out of the box, and saw the diamonds. DH said because it was a wedding anniversary + 1st Mother's Day gift, he just wanted me to have something extra special.
> 
> I've had it on my wrist for a couple of hours now, and I'm still kind of in shock, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778974



my favourite of all


----------



## lvjunkyxo

My new obsession [emoji76]I used to wear the cords separate (I have 6) but now I stack two of them together with my love bracelet


----------



## luvmy3girls

lvjunkyxo said:


> My new obsession [emoji76]I used to wear the cords separate (I have 6) but now I stack two of them together with my love bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781035
> 
> View attachment 3781036
> 
> View attachment 3781037



So cute! I love the cord bracelets!


----------



## PenelopeB

Long time lurker . First time poster with my very own bangle . Woohoo!
This thread has been my guiding light to my yellow gold love bracelet . My wrist size is 15.5cm and I bought the 17 bracelet. I'm so pleased with it. I love the solid feel, and love that it doesn't feel heavy on at all.

I tried on the small and original , but because I plan to wear this on its own, I went with the original size. Had I considered stacking, I probably would have gone with the small and stacked with other small varieties.

Love this thread!! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## loubsandlulu

Can anyone comment on whether the new small Love fits the same as the regular Love?


----------



## RunnerMom23

Ladies, I need help please! I'm going to buy a Love bracelet for my right hand and can't decide which one. Here is the jewelry I usually wear (one or other of the rings) I am wearing the Cartier trinity cuff which is my moms because she says I will have it one day and I should make my decision based on also wearing that. I also have a Cartier Santos octagon like the one pictured just not on right now ! I love RG on but am tempted by the others... would love advice and swaying  What is the issue with WG? How quickly does it wear down? Which other gold color holds up best for everyday active wear.


----------



## Vvicky

RunnerMom23 said:


> Ladies, I need help please! I'm going to buy a Love bracelet for my right hand and can't decide which one. Here is the jewelry I usually wear (one or other of the rings) I am wearing the Cartier trinity cuff which is my moms because she says I will have it one day and I should make my decision based on also wearing that. I also have a Cartier Santos octagon like the one pictured just not on right now ! I love RG on but am tempted by the others... would love advice and swaying  What is the issue with WG? How quickly does it wear down? Which other gold color holds up best for everyday active wear.



On your place I would definitely go for YG bangle, I think it will nicely match your existing collection plus it's ages beautifully and it's a classic [emoji846] (I'm the owner of wg and I wish I would have gone for yg or rg[emoji57])


----------



## luvmy3girls

I would get the YG


----------



## RunnerMom23

Vvicky said:


> On your place I would definitely go for YG bangle, I think it will nicely match your existing collection plus it's ages beautifully and it's a classic [emoji846] (I'm the owner of wg and I wish I would have gone for yg or rg[emoji57])


Thanks... why don't you like your WG? Do you wear it daily with your other jewelry?


----------



## GlamGalOnTheGo

PenelopeB said:


> Long time lurker . First time poster with my very own bangle . Woohoo!
> This thread has been my guiding light to my yellow gold love bracelet . My wrist size is 15.5cm and I bought the 17 bracelet. I'm so pleased with it. I love the solid feel, and love that it doesn't feel heavy on at all.
> 
> I tried on the small and original , but because I plan to wear this on its own, I went with the original size. Had I considered stacking, I probably would have gone with the small and stacked with other small varieties.
> 
> Love this thread!! Thank you for letting me share.



Looks beautiful on you. Enjoy your bracelet.


----------



## kelly girl

RunnerMom23 said:


> Ladies, I need help please! I'm going to buy a Love bracelet for my right hand and can't decide which one. Here is the jewelry I usually wear (one or other of the rings) I am wearing the Cartier trinity cuff which is my moms because she says I will have it one day and I should make my decision based on also wearing that. I also have a Cartier Santos octagon like the one pictured just not on right now ! I love RG on but am tempted by the others... would love advice and swaying  What is the issue with WG? How quickly does it wear down? Which other gold color holds up best for everyday active wear.


Having seen photos of rg on the forum, it's sometimes difficult for me to distinguish between it and yg. I have the Love bangle in wg. I find the wg has the same issues as the yg and rg. They all get scratches and sometimes dings. My bracelet has six diamonds and is rhodium or palladium plated so has a nice shine. I've read that wg Loves without the diamonds have no plating therefore can become dull over time. If I didn't wear platinum I probably would have opted for yg. HTH


----------



## Storm Spirit

RunnerMom23 said:


> Ladies, I need help please! I'm going to buy a Love bracelet for my right hand and can't decide which one. Here is the jewelry I usually wear (one or other of the rings) I am wearing the Cartier trinity cuff which is my moms because she says I will have it one day and I should make my decision based on also wearing that. I also have a Cartier Santos octagon like the one pictured just not on right now ! I love RG on but am tempted by the others... would love advice and swaying  What is the issue with WG? How quickly does it wear down? Which other gold color holds up best for everyday active wear.



I think YG would look the best with your stacks! There's nothing wrong with WG; it's just that most WG jewellery (including Cartier's diamond WG Loves) are rhodium plated to make them look nice & shiny, but over time this plating will wear off, leaving you with a blotchy/uneven piece. It is possible to have it re-plated, however, that means stripping the current coating (therefore removing a layer of metal) before a new coating can be applied. Un-plated WG, such as the non diamond Love, won't have this problem.

This is what Cartier says about re-plating watches and I'd imagine it's the same for jewellery (no more than four times in a piece's lifetime):
The Rhodium Plating Service allows a Cartier watch made of white gold to regain its initial shine, whiteness and brilliance. These qualities are initially reinforced by adding a fine layer of rhodium, but this protection deteriorates over time and needs to be refurbished. Nevertheless, given that the polishing process involves the removal of a fine layer of metal, you are not recommended to have the rhodium plating service carried out more than four times in a watch's lifetime. Since it also requires the different watch parts to be separated from one another, rhodium plating is systematically accompanied by a Maintenance or Complete Service.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

RunnerMom23 said:


> Ladies, I need help please! I'm going to buy a Love bracelet for my right hand and can't decide which one. Here is the jewelry I usually wear (one or other of the rings) I am wearing the Cartier trinity cuff which is my moms because she says I will have it one day and I should make my decision based on also wearing that. I also have a Cartier Santos octagon like the one pictured just not on right now ! I love RG on but am tempted by the others... would love advice and swaying  What is the issue with WG? How quickly does it wear down? Which other gold color holds up best for everyday active wear.


I'm biased toward YG because I think gold should just be ... gold, lol.

But I don't like Cartier WG because it's very gray, and looks like stainless steel after the initial shine wears off.


----------



## gagabag

My wg x4 is nearly 5 years old. Full of scratches. Still looks shiny though. Doesn't look gray to me.


----------



## RunnerMom23

gagabag said:


> My wg x4 is nearly 5 years old. Full of scratches. Still looks shiny though. Doesn't look gray to me.
> 
> View attachment 3784069


Love this! It's the one with diamonds?


----------



## gagabag

RunnerMom23 said:


> Love this! It's the one with diamonds?



Thank you! Yes! [emoji4]


----------



## kelly girl

My wg Love also remains shiny having worn it continuously since 2006. It has plenty of scratches much like gagabag's. The plating on my bracelet hasn't worn away at all.


----------



## RunnerMom23

kelly girl said:


> My wg Love also remains shiny having worn it continuously since 2006. It has plenty of scratches much like gagabag's. The plating on my bracelet hasn't worn away at all.


So I guess the answer is to get the WG with diamonds if I want WG... I went this morning and ended up with YG. I loved the RG too, but I wanted the classic. It's so pretty and I love it!


----------



## Scandibabe

I just wanted to share the new addition to my Cartier "family". It's not LOVE this time but silk cord trinity bracelet. What do you guys think about this combo? Is it wearable for everyday? It looks like it's difficult to take the silk cord on and off for daily activities like sport, shower etc, so I plan to use it 24/7 and eventually change the cord when it disintegrates. Any option is appreciated. Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]


----------



## missyb

Scandibabe said:


> I just wanted to share the new addition to my Cartier "family". It's not LOVE this time but silk cord trinity bracelet. What do you guys think about this combo? Is it wearable for everyday? It looks like it's difficult to take the silk cord on and off for daily activities like sport, shower etc, so I plan to use it 24/7 and eventually change the cord when it disintegrates. Any option is appreciated. Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]
> View attachment 3786494
> View attachment 3786495



I love it. So tempted to get it


----------



## Kmazz39

Scandibabe said:


> I just wanted to share the new addition to my Cartier "family". It's not LOVE this time but silk cord trinity bracelet. What do you guys think about this combo? Is it wearable for everyday? It looks like it's difficult to take the silk cord on and off for daily activities like sport, shower etc, so I plan to use it 24/7 and eventually change the cord when it disintegrates. Any option is appreciated. Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]
> View attachment 3786494
> View attachment 3786495


Love it! I have a similar stack, my Trinty cord is navy!


----------



## hautestuffx

Scandibabe said:


> I just wanted to share the new addition to my Cartier "family". It's not LOVE this time but silk cord trinity bracelet. What do you guys think about this combo? Is it wearable for everyday? It looks like it's difficult to take the silk cord on and off for daily activities like sport, shower etc, so I plan to use it 24/7 and eventually change the cord when it disintegrates. Any option is appreciated. Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]
> View attachment 3786494
> View attachment 3786495



Love it!!! Enjoy!


----------



## hautestuffx

Hi everyone!

Does anyone think that one side of the bracelet is pushed in more than the other side? I think it looks like the curvature of one half is more pushed in than the other just like the person's bracelet who had it turn pear shaped. If you look at the screw design on both sides, which is hard to photograph because it's on my arm, one motif is not the same height as the one that's directly across from it on the other half. Is this normal?

I think this is making the bracelet fit tighter because one side is more pushed in/curved in than the other


----------



## luvmy3girls

Scandibabe said:


> I just wanted to share the new addition to my Cartier "family". It's not LOVE this time but silk cord trinity bracelet. What do you guys think about this combo? Is it wearable for everyday? It looks like it's difficult to take the silk cord on and off for daily activities like sport, shower etc, so I plan to use it 24/7 and eventually change the cord when it disintegrates. Any option is appreciated. Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]
> View attachment 3786494
> View attachment 3786495



Absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Scandibabe said:


> I just wanted to share the new addition to my Cartier "family". It's not LOVE this time but silk cord trinity bracelet. What do you guys think about this combo? Is it wearable for everyday? It looks like it's difficult to take the silk cord on and off for daily activities like sport, shower etc, so I plan to use it 24/7 and eventually change the cord when it disintegrates. Any option is appreciated. Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]
> View attachment 3786494
> View attachment 3786495


It's beautiful and looks great with your loves  I definitely think you could wear this every day. I have the smaller non diamond version and I just leave that on all the time and change cords whenever I'm near a Cartier. Sometimes it may be a month later, sometimes more like three or four months, but the cord always looks fine even in lighter colours.


----------



## goldengirl123

Scandibabe said:


> I just wanted to share the new addition to my Cartier "family". It's not LOVE this time but silk cord trinity bracelet. What do you guys think about this combo? Is it wearable for everyday? It looks like it's difficult to take the silk cord on and off for daily activities like sport, shower etc, so I plan to use it 24/7 and eventually change the cord when it disintegrates. Any option is appreciated. Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]
> View attachment 3786494
> View attachment 3786495




Love your stack! Does the trinity bracelet slip under the loves at all?


----------



## notsogirly

Does anybody know how much it costs to have the silk cord changed in Hong Kong? Thanks


----------



## notsogirly

Does anybody know how much it costs to have the silk cord changed in Hong Kong? Thank you very much


----------



## Scandibabe

missyb said:


> I love it. So tempted to get it





Kmazz39 said:


> Love it! I have a similar stack, my Trinty cord is navy!





hautestuffx said:


> Love it!!! Enjoy!





luvmy3girls said:


> Absolutely LOVE it!





Tonimichelle said:


> It's beautiful and looks great with your loves  I definitely think you could wear this every day. I have the smaller non diamond version and I just leave that on all the time and change cords whenever I'm near a Cartier. Sometimes it may be a month later, sometimes more like three or four months, but the cord always looks fine even in lighter colours.





goldengirl123 said:


> Love your stack! Does the trinity bracelet slip under the loves at all?



Thank you for your kind words! The trinity does not slip under the loves at all. This particular Trinity is a kind of flat.


----------



## Makenna

Scandibabe said:


> I just wanted to share the new addition to my Cartier "family". It's not LOVE this time but silk cord trinity bracelet. What do you guys think about this combo? Is it wearable for everyday? It looks like it's difficult to take the silk cord on and off for daily activities like sport, shower etc, so I plan to use it 24/7 and eventually change the cord when it disintegrates. Any option is appreciated. Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]
> View attachment 3786494
> View attachment 3786495


OMG this is beautiful, love it, congrats!


----------



## Tonimichelle

notsogirly said:


> Does anybody know how much it costs to have the silk cord changed in Hong Kong? Thanks


I understood it was free of charge in any Cartier anywhere in the world. It certainly is in London and Paris.


----------



## notsogirly

In our part of the world, it's not free and costs around 10 USD. how I wish it wasn't the case


----------



## luvmy3girls

It's free where I live, in the US


----------



## Storm Spirit

notsogirly said:


> In our part of the world, it's not free and costs around 10 USD. how I wish it wasn't the case



$10 for a new cord? Yikes!


----------



## Bee-licious

My wonderful hubby is allowing me to get this OR a diamond tennis bracelet for my baby push present! Do you know whether the rose gold will fade over time? I love the rose gold but not if there's longevity issues... help!


----------



## Bee-licious

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Yes, the original YG bracelet without diamonds.



Do you know if they ship out? That would be so amazing if they did!! But I doubt it


----------



## notsogirly

Storm Spirit said:


> $10 for a new cord? Yikes!



I know right!! So unfair!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Scandibabe said:


> I just wanted to share the new addition to my Cartier "family". It's not LOVE this time but silk cord trinity bracelet. What do you guys think about this combo? Is it wearable for everyday? It looks like it's difficult to take the silk cord on and off for daily activities like sport, shower etc, so I plan to use it 24/7 and eventually change the cord when it disintegrates. Any option is appreciated. Thanks for letting me share [emoji3]
> View attachment 3786494
> View attachment 3786495


I love the trinity and I like with stack.  The SA told me this size trinity can double as a necklace or bracelet.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Bee-licious said:


> Do you know if they ship out? That would be so amazing if they did!! But I doubt it


I don't know the answer to that, I'm sorry. But I wouldn't think so, otherwise everyone would just buy their Cartier from there.


----------



## dnjones43

Quick question for those of you with the WG bracelet. Does it lose its luster faster than the YG bracelet?


----------



## Storm Spirit

Bee-licious said:


> Do you know if they ship out? That would be so amazing if they did!! But I doubt it



Unfortunately you have to fly through Heathrow to buy at tax free prices  the only other way would be to ask family or friends to pick one up if they happen to pass through.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Bee-licious said:


> My wonderful hubby is allowing me to get this OR a diamond tennis bracelet for my baby push present! Do you know whether the rose gold will fade over time? I love the rose gold but not if there's longevity issues... help!



It will oxidise somewhat (thanks to the copper) depending on environmental factors as well as your body chemistry, but the rose shouldn't fade completely. My love purchased in October 2915 is ever so slightly less pink than my JUC purchased in November 2016, but you can still tell that it's rose gold.


----------



## Morrison7552

Bee-licious said:


> My wonderful hubby is allowing me to get this OR a diamond tennis bracelet for my baby push present! Do you know whether the rose gold will fade over time? I love the rose gold but not if there's longevity issues... help!



I almost wish my pink gold love would fade to a brighter gold but it hasn't lol I really like my yellow gold love and in most lighting they look completely different in color. Some people have told me they can't tell the difference, but i definitely can.


----------



## schatje

notsogirly said:


> Does anybody know how much it costs to have the silk cord changed in Hong Kong? Thanks


It is free.


----------



## notsogirly

schatje said:


> It is free.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## luxebaglover

Hello ladies, I would love to know what would you do. Last year I bought a size 16 YG love bracelet and I have been using it all this time. Since the beginning I doubted the size between a  16 & 17. The SA told me that the 16 was the perfect size for me plus, if I wanted to change sizes I needed to pay a difference of approx 1000 usd. But now I am having second thoughts. It is leaving me the screw marks  and it does not slide that much down to my elbow. 

What should I do? Should I sell it and pay for another one?


----------



## MahaM

Hi Ladies..
I was searching and reading about Cartier Love Bracelet and if it could be something for me to get. I was thinking that  the Love Bracelet will look best when it is more than one. I knew If i will get one it will be White Gold and maybe second will be Rose Gold. And i was also thinking about the WG with 4 diamonds. 

Went few days ago while not intending to buy and tried the WG with 4 diamonds and i really loved it. Then tried the WG without diamond but i didn't like it at all as it looked too dull. I tried bracelet WG and RG together but I didn't feel it's me ( eventhough i liked it on others).  I really liked the WG with 4 diamonds worn alone and the diamonds totally changed the bracelet and made a big difference so, i couldn't resist and got it . I could have waited for some time but really loved it and I was afraid the price will increase as the euro increased dramatically lately . 

So, i was not sure if the Cartier Love Bracelet suits my personality but then fell in love with it as i tried . 
I hope my experince will help in making a decision.


----------



## MahaM




----------



## MahaM

luxebaglover said:


> Hello ladies, I would love to know what would you do. Last year I bought a size 16 YG love bracelet and I have been using it all this time. Since the beginning I doubted the size between a  16 & 17. The SA told me that the 16 was the perfect size for me plus, if I wanted to change sizes I needed to pay a difference of approx 1000 usd. But now I am having second thoughts. It is leaving me the screw marks  and it does not slide that much down to my elbow.
> 
> What should I do? Should I sell it and pay for another one?



For me , if the bracelet doesn't slide down much . 
So, most like the size the SA recommended the right one for you .


----------



## Thatgirl00

luxebaglover said:


> Hello ladies, I would love to know what would you do. Last year I bought a size 16 YG love bracelet and I have been using it all this time. Since the beginning I doubted the size between a  16 & 17. The SA told me that the 16 was the perfect size for me plus, if I wanted to change sizes I needed to pay a difference of approx 1000 usd. But now I am having second thoughts. It is leaving me the screw marks  and it does not slide that much down to my elbow.
> 
> What should I do? Should I sell it and pay for another one?


I originally bought an 18, which was the "correct size", but after wearing it a little while realized I needed a 19. I ended up selling the 18 to get a 19.


----------



## luxebaglover

Thatgirl00 said:


> I originally bought an 18, which was the "correct size", but after wearing it a little while realized I needed a 19. I ended up selling the 18 to get a 19.



How did you determined the selling price?


----------



## Thatgirl00

luxebaglover said:


> How did you determined the selling price?


I went on eBay and paid attention to what they were going for.


----------



## Zucnarf

luxebaglover said:


> Hello ladies, I would love to know what would you do. Last year I bought a size 16 YG love bracelet and I have been using it all this time. Since the beginning I doubted the size between a  16 & 17. The SA told me that the 16 was the perfect size for me plus, if I wanted to change sizes I needed to pay a difference of approx 1000 usd. But now I am having second thoughts. It is leaving me the screw marks  and it does not slide that much down to my elbow.
> 
> What should I do? Should I sell it and pay for another one?



What is your wrist size?


----------



## luvmy3girls

MahaM said:


> View attachment 3795959
> View attachment 3795960



Love this stack. Is your Apple Watch the Hermes?


----------



## MahaM

luvmy3girls said:


> Love this stack. Is your Apple Watch the Hermes?


Thanks . Yes it is.


----------



## annmee

Hello. I need your help. Can anyone authenticate this ring? Original or fake? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy1612

I'm thinking about getting my first love bracelet, tried it last year but the size 16 was more like a loose bangle and I was recommended a size 15.. but paying 30% more for less material feels a bit silly. Has anyone here gotten the size 15?


----------



## duckiee

Does anyone have both the slim and original love and have pictures of both of them together?


----------



## MahaM

Andy1612 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first love bracelet, tried it last year but the size 16 was more like a loose bangle and I was recommended a size 15.. but paying 30% more for less material feels a bit silly. Has anyone here gotten the size 15?


Try the size 15 , most likely it will be a good size for as the 16 as you said too loose.


----------



## Jadewah

Andy1612 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first love bracelet, tried it last year but the size 16 was more like a loose bangle and I was recommended a size 15.. but paying 30% more for less material feels a bit silly. Has anyone here gotten the size 15?



The 15 cm bracelet is a standard size now, at least in the US. You can check it out on the site or call your local Cartier, they may have it in stock for you to try on now.


----------



## 777babs

luvmychanel said:


> I'm trying to find the prices for the different Love bracelets. Does anyone have one? How much are they? I would love one for Christmas.
> 
> Laurel


What country are you in ? 
I have 2 bracelets but my hubby buys mine in Switzerland as we save loads with the exchange rate and tax back!! Gotta shop smart


----------



## Souzie

Andy1612 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first love bracelet, tried it last year but the size 16 was more like a loose bangle and I was recommended a size 15.. but paying 30% more for less material feels a bit silly. Has anyone here gotten the size 15?



I bought my white gold Love several years ago in size 15 and did pay the extra 30%.  However, the 15 is now available in Canadian boutiques as I just got the thinner rose gold a few days ago.



duckiee said:


> Does anyone have both the slim and original love and have pictures of both of them together?



Rose gold next to my well worn white gold...both in size 15..


----------



## Kindness3

xsouzie said:


> I bought my white gold Love several years ago in size 15 and did pay the extra 30%.  However, the 15 is now available in Canadian boutiques as I just got the thinner rose gold a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold next to my well worn white gold...both in size 15..
> View attachment 3798495


Congratulations looks amazing on you


----------



## Fashionisto2

Hi Everyone! Does any one know if the actual screw drivers have changed from the old to new version of Love Bracelets? I was interested in purchasing this pendant, but want to make sure the screwdriver will work on my newer cartier love bracelet! Thanks!


----------



## Kindness3

Fashionisto2 said:


> Hi Everyone! Does any one know if the actual screw drivers have changed from the old to new version of Love Bracelets? I was interested in purchasing this pendant, but want to make sure the screwdriver will work on my newer cartier love bracelet! Thanks!


I don't see why not ,I would guess it's good to have for emergency plus nice necklace too ,best of two worlds


----------



## ChaneLisette

Andy1612 said:


> I'm thinking about getting my first love bracelet, tried it last year but the size 16 was more like a loose bangle and I was recommended a size 15.. but paying 30% more for less material feels a bit silly. Has anyone here gotten the size 15?


I just bought the size 15 in RG because the 16 was too big. I am so happy they finally make the 15 as a standard size.


----------



## MrsB

My one year LOVE anniversary is approaching and I received a Cartier email about a complimentary cleaning or shine. Should I go in? I adore the bracelet - it's scratched, but I was expecting this (you'd all warned me, as did my SA).


----------



## Morrison7552

Jennifer Lawrence is wearing two Cartier love bracelets on a new Capital One commercial. They look so pretty on her!


----------



## Sterre

MrsB said:


> My one year LOVE anniversary is approaching and I received a Cartier email about a complimentary cleaning or shine. Should I go in? I adore the bracelet - it's scratched, but I was expecting this (you'd all warned me, as did my SA).



Don't do the shine!!!! It's still a polish but lightly. It will remove gold and -if done by an unskilled person- can round the edges on your love


----------



## MrsB

Sterre said:


> Don't do the shine!!!! It's still a polish but lightly. It will remove gold and -if done by an unskilled person- can round the edges on your love



Yes, I've read that here and have no interest. Is the cleaning something different? Would you bother scheduling an appointment for that? Thanks!


----------



## Sterre

MrsB said:


> Yes, I've read that here and have no interest. Is the cleaning something different? Would you bother scheduling an appointment for that? Thanks!



No I wouldn't. You can clean it yourself by soaking the bracelet in warm/hot water with a little bit of dishwasher soap. After half an hour or so just use a soft toothbrush to brush the dirt out of the screws (and from under the diamonds). 
You can also do that sometimes when still wearing the bracelet (if you have enough space to fit a toothbrush). 
Just warm water and a drop of (liquid) dishwasher soap. 

I went in to get some glue on my screw that got loose when I was a weekend away. They asked if they could clean it.. I said yes, only a clean, no polish or any use of a machine. Well..... shine/polishes and ruined. No way any Cartier is touching my bracelets again (unless they sign a document lol)


----------



## keepall89

My slim WG love bracelet with my Oyster Perpetual 36 mm.
I love how they look together...


----------



## eleventhjuly

After stalking this forum for ages... I finally bit the bullet and joined the Cartier club 




Decided to go with 2 thin loves instead of 1 classic love because I love how they look this way


----------



## xoxo_av

eleventhjuly said:


> After stalking this forum for ages... I finally bit the bullet and joined the Cartier club
> 
> View attachment 3808583
> 
> 
> Decided to go with 2 thin loves instead of 1 classic love because I love how they look this way


I've been stalking this forum too I'm guessing this is rose gold? I've been thinking about either purchasing the classic or two thins. Congrats on your new LOVES! So beautiful! ♥️


----------



## eleventhjuly

xoxo_av said:


> I've been stalking this forum too I'm guessing this is rose gold? I've been thinking about either purchasing the classic or two thins. Congrats on your new LOVES! So beautiful! ♥️


Thank you! Yes, they're both RG


----------



## Andy1612

xsouzie said:


> I bought my white gold Love several years ago in size 15 and did pay the extra 30%.  However, the 15 is now available in Canadian boutiques as I just got the thinner rose gold a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose gold next to my well worn white gold...both in size 15..
> View attachment 3798495



Yes I just heard, so happy that 15 is standard now!


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I'm planning on purchasing 2 thins also. The classic LOVE somehow just doesn't look quite right on me. I lusted over it for years but never bought it. The SA says it's probably because of my small bones and overall frame. So glad Cartier came out with thin LOVE collection.

I'm going for 2 both in size 15: one in YG and one in WG.


----------



## MrsB

Sterre said:


> No I wouldn't. You can clean it yourself by soaking the bracelet in warm/hot water with a little bit of dishwasher soap. After half an hour or so just use a soft toothbrush to brush the dirt out of the screws (and from under the diamonds).
> You can also do that sometimes when still wearing the bracelet (if you have enough space to fit a toothbrush).
> Just warm water and a drop of (liquid) dishwasher soap.
> 
> I went in to get some glue on my screw that got loose when I was a weekend away. They asked if they could clean it.. I said yes, only a clean, no polish or any use of a machine. Well..... shine/polishes and ruined. No way any Cartier is touching my bracelets again (unless they sign a document lol)



Thanks so much! I will do this instead. (No diamonds...for now...)


----------



## nastasja

Does anyone know if there are plans for them to release the THIN love with 4 diamonds?


----------



## susan08

killerlife said:


> Does anyone know if there are plans for them to release the THIN love with 4 diamonds?



I have the same question. If they are planing to, I'll wait a little bit.


----------



## Grande Latte

You should wait and ask Cartier SA or call up Cartier customer service. 

I think it depends on the overall sales/ reception of the Cartier thin. There's only metal and pave right now. 4 diamonds would be lovely.


----------



## Bee-licious

Sterre said:


> No I wouldn't. You can clean it yourself by soaking the bracelet in warm/hot water with a little bit of dishwasher soap. After half an hour or so just use a soft toothbrush to brush the dirt out of the screws (and from under the diamonds).
> You can also do that sometimes when still wearing the bracelet (if you have enough space to fit a toothbrush).
> Just warm water and a drop of (liquid) dishwasher soap.
> 
> I went in to get some glue on my screw that got loose when I was a weekend away. They asked if they could clean it.. I said yes, only a clean, no polish or any use of a machine. Well..... shine/polishes and ruined. No way any Cartier is touching my bracelets again (unless they sign a document lol)


What happened with the shine/polish and how did it get ruined?? So sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Bee-licious

I just purchased the love bracelet and I'm worried about loose screws so I'm looking to buy the "purple loctite" - is this the right version? And if I use this will I have any issues at Cartier? Not sure if someone whom uses this and has their love for a long time can chime in and give me peace of mind! On a side note, wow this loctite stuff is pricey?!!


----------



## Bee-licious

Grande Latte said:


> You should wait and ask Cartier SA or call up Cartier customer service.
> 
> I think it depends on the overall sales/ reception of the Cartier thin. There's only metal and pave right now. 4 diamonds would be lovely.


Agree that a thin love with 4 diamonds would be divine!! I would definitely add one!!


----------



## miznina

Bee-licious said:


> Agree that a thin love with 4 diamonds would be divine!! I would definitely add one!!



Yes me too!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Bee-licious said:


> I just purchased the love bracelet and I'm worried about loose screws so I'm looking to buy the "purple loctite" - is this the right version? And if I use this will I have any issues at Cartier? Not sure if someone whom uses this and has their love for a long time can chime in and give me peace of mind! On a side note, wow this loctite stuff is pricey?!!


The purple Loctite is the right one.
But I haven't used it on mine since I haven't experienced loosening screws.


----------



## SashaJustine

Hi, I have the new screw system and was advised by my SA to once a week just give the screws a slight turn. So I've been doing that maybe every other week and so far no problems! 





Bee-licious said:


> I just purchased the love bracelet and I'm worried about loose screws so I'm looking to buy the "purple loctite" - is this the right version? And if I use this will I have any issues at Cartier? Not sure if someone whom uses this and has their love for a long time can chime in and give me peace of mind! On a side note, wow this loctite stuff is pricey?!!


----------



## miznina

Bee-licious said:


> I just purchased the love bracelet and I'm worried about loose screws so I'm looking to buy the "purple loctite" - is this the right version? And if I use this will I have any issues at Cartier? Not sure if someone whom uses this and has their love for a long time can chime in and give me peace of mind! On a side note, wow this loctite stuff is pricey?!!



Yes this is the loctite I've used on my two loves with no issues [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## keepall89

In Love!


----------



## miznina

keepall89 said:


> In Love!



LOVEly [emoji4]


----------



## auth888

Joining the club. Love the yellow gold ❤️


----------



## uhpharm01

auth888 said:


> Joining the club. Love the yellow gold ❤️


Congrats very classic.


----------



## snow989

After stalking these posts for a while I finally bought the classic yg love bracelet two months ago and absolutely fell in love with it. I went back and got the sm wg love bracelet to stack, but when I got home I wasn't sure I made the right decision or not. I did not want to get another full size bracelet as it was too heavy for me so I got the sm version. However, after I saw several pictures from Cartier with the other combinations I am now thinking if I should have gotten the sm love bracelet in yg or rg instead. Can you guys please let me know what you think since I am having a lot of trouble deciding. I also bought the love ring in yg too.


----------



## Sterre

snow989 said:


> After stalking these posts for a while I finally bought the classic yg love bracelet two months ago and absolutely fell in love with it. I went back and got the sm wg love bracelet to stack, but when I got home I wasn't sure I made the right decision or not. I did not want to get another full size bracelet as it was too heavy for me so I got the sm version. However, after I saw several pictures from Cartier with the other combinations I am now thinking if I should have gotten the sm love bracelet in yg or rg instead. Can you guys please let me know what you think since I am having a lot of trouble deciding. I also bought the love ring in yg too.
> 
> View attachment 3820752
> 
> View attachment 3820753
> 
> View attachment 3820766
> View attachment 3820770



I prefer the YG/RG small love with your YG


----------



## luvmy3girls

snow989 said:


> After stalking these posts for a while I finally bought the classic yg love bracelet two months ago and absolutely fell in love with it. I went back and got the sm wg love bracelet to stack, but when I got home I wasn't sure I made the right decision or not. I did not want to get another full size bracelet as it was too heavy for me so I got the sm version. However, after I saw several pictures from Cartier with the other combinations I am now thinking if I should have gotten the sm love bracelet in yg or rg instead. Can you guys please let me know what you think since I am having a lot of trouble deciding. I also bought the love ring in yg too.
> 
> View attachment 3820752
> 
> View attachment 3820753
> 
> View attachment 3820766
> View attachment 3820770



I think I like the RG one with your YG


----------



## Kmazz39

snow989 said:


> After stalking these posts for a while I finally bought the classic yg love bracelet two months ago and absolutely fell in love with it. I went back and got the sm wg love bracelet to stack, but when I got home I wasn't sure I made the right decision or not. I did not want to get another full size bracelet as it was too heavy for me so I got the sm version. However, after I saw several pictures from Cartier with the other combinations I am now thinking if I should have gotten the sm love bracelet in yg or rg instead. Can you guys please let me know what you think since I am having a lot of trouble deciding. I also bought the love ring in yg too.
> 
> View attachment 3820752
> 
> View attachment 3820753
> 
> View attachment 3820766
> View attachment 3820770


I actually like your stack!


----------



## snow989

Sterre said:


> I prefer the YG/RG small love with your YG





luvmy3girls said:


> I think I like the RG one with your YG


Thank you "Sterre" and "luvmy3girls" for your comment, that was actually the only combination I did not try when I was at Cartier.


Kmazz39 said:


> I actually like your stack!


Thanks "Kmazz39" I had wanted more contrast when I picked the sm wg love, but I had second thoughts when I got home for some reason it just did not look right on my wrist (maybe due to my skin tone). So I wanted to see what others' opinion is on this stack I have.


----------



## missyb

I prefer the yg with rg. I have a diamond juc in pg and loves in yg


----------



## L etoile

snow989 said:


> Thank you "Sterre" and "luvmy3girls" for your comment, that was actually the only combination I did not try when I was at Cartier.
> 
> Thanks "Kmazz39" I had wanted more contrast when I picked the sm wg love, but I had second thoughts when I got home for some reason it just did not look right on my wrist (maybe due to my skin tone). So I wanted to see what others' opinion is on this stack I have.



Have you thought about eventually also getting the thin RG and stacking it between the two that you have?


----------



## Julezah

I also really like your stack! I'd personally prefer either a YG or RG small, but it's really just your personal preference. They're all beautiful!


----------



## Grande Latte

snow989 said:


> After stalking these posts for a while I finally bought the classic yg love bracelet two months ago and absolutely fell in love with it. I went back and got the sm wg love bracelet to stack, but when I got home I wasn't sure I made the right decision or not. I did not want to get another full size bracelet as it was too heavy for me so I got the sm version. However, after I saw several pictures from Cartier with the other combinations I am now thinking if I should have gotten the sm love bracelet in yg or rg instead. Can you guys please let me know what you think since I am having a lot of trouble deciding. I also bought the love ring in yg too.
> 
> View attachment 3820752
> 
> View attachment 3820753
> 
> View attachment 3820766
> View attachment 3820770



I do like your current stack, it has edge. But can understand why you're considering getting the sm in yg or rg. The Cartier ads are SO tempting.

But I think you need to consider your EXISTING jewelry collection. Do you have both YG and WG jewelry? Then this sm WG LOVE just ties everything together. But if your jewelry collection is mostly YG or RG, then by all means do the exchange.


----------



## snow989

missyb said:


> I prefer the yg with rg. I have a diamond juc in pg and loves in yg


Thank you for replying.


L etoile said:


> Have you thought about eventually also getting the thin RG and stacking it between the two that you have?


I actually did not think about stacking another thin, but I might think about it now. 


Julezah said:


> I also really like your stack! I'd personally prefer either a YG or RG small, but it's really just your personal preference. They're all beautiful!


Thank you, I agree they are all very stunning pieces!


Grande Latte said:


> I do like your current stack, it has edge. But can understand why you're considering getting the sm in yg or rg. The Cartier ads are SO tempting.
> But I think you need to consider your EXISTING jewelry collection. Do you have both YG and WG jewelry? Then this sm WG LOVE just ties everything together. But if your jewelry collection is mostly YG or RG, then by all means do the exchange.


Yes, they are so tempting !
I actually have mostly rg and yg jewelry. I only have one ring that is in wg that I wear practically everyday (Tiffany T Wire Ring with Diamonds), this was actually part of the reason for wanting another wg piece to mix my jewelry. 

So I took everyone's comments in to consideration and went to Cartier today and did the exchange for the sm rg after trying it on and couldn't have been happier. I am so glad I did not actually wear the sm wg and only tried it on at home using gloves, took the picture and put it back in to the box or I would have regretted it. Thanks everyone that replied to my post! I am already thinking about the next piece ~ Thanks for letting me share


----------



## uhpharm01

snow989 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> I actually did not think about stacking another thin, but I might think about it now.
> 
> Thank you, I agree they are all very stunning pieces!
> 
> Yes, they are so tempting !
> I actually have mostly rg and yg jewelry. I only have one ring that is in wg that I wear practically everyday (Tiffany T Wire Ring with Diamonds), this was actually part of the reason for wanting another wg piece to mix my jewelry.
> 
> So I took everyone's comments in to consideration and went to Cartier today and did the exchange for the sm rg after trying it on and couldn't have been happier. I am so glad I did not actually wear the sm wg and only tried it on at home using gloves, took the picture and put it back in to the box or I would have regretted it. Thanks everyone that replied to my post! I am already thinking about the next piece ~ Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3822132


Congrats it's so pretty.


----------



## nastasja

snow989 said:


> So I took everyone's comments in to consideration and went to Cartier today and did the exchange for the sm rg after trying it on and couldn't have been happier.
> 
> View attachment 3822132


I didn't get a chance to comment, but this would've been my vote. This combo looks so pretty!


----------



## Violet Bleu

snow989 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> I actually did not think about stacking another thin, but I might think about it now.
> 
> Thank you, I agree they are all very stunning pieces!
> 
> Yes, they are so tempting !
> I actually have mostly rg and yg jewelry. I only have one ring that is in wg that I wear practically everyday (Tiffany T Wire Ring with Diamonds), this was actually part of the reason for wanting another wg piece to mix my jewelry.
> 
> So I took everyone's comments in to consideration and went to Cartier today and did the exchange for the sm rg after trying it on and couldn't have been happier. I am so glad I did not actually wear the sm wg and only tried it on at home using gloves, took the picture and put it back in to the box or I would have regretted it. Thanks everyone that replied to my post! I am already thinking about the next piece ~ Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3822132


I think you made the right decision!


----------



## miznina

Just lovely worthy exchange [emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## Solday

Hi ladies!I'm dying of adding a Cartier Love Diamond-Paved bracelet to my collection but the price is just too much for me to accept. I'd be happy paying half)any advices on resellers of pre-owned? Thanks


----------



## kate2828

Solday said:


> Hi ladies!I'm dying of adding a Cartier Love Diamond-Paved bracelet to my collection but the price is just too much for me to accept. I'd be happy paying half)any advices on resellers of pre-owned? Thanks



Check the typical reseller sites like real real but also have you considered eBay sellers who are jewelry stores? Stores like pampillonia which is a well known seller in the dc area carry second hand cartier and also sell on eBay. Make sure you get all of the original paperwork and receipt if possible if you go this route.


----------



## Kindness3

snow989 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> I actually did not think about stacking another thin, but I might think about it now.
> 
> Thank you, I agree they are all very stunning pieces!
> 
> Yes, they are so tempting !
> I actually have mostly rg and yg jewelry. I only have one ring that is in wg that I wear practically everyday (Tiffany T Wire Ring with Diamonds), this was actually part of the reason for wanting another wg piece to mix my jewelry.
> 
> So I took everyone's comments in to consideration and went to Cartier today and did the exchange for the sm rg after trying it on and couldn't have been happier. I am so glad I did not actually wear the sm wg and only tried it on at home using gloves, took the picture and put it back in to the box or I would have regretted it. Thanks everyone that replied to my post! I am already thinking about the next piece ~ Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3822132


Love your new love looks amazing congratulation


----------



## Mad4baggs

I need help here.  A few opinions might clear out my head....I already have a yg plain Love cuff, and want to add another.  My sales woman suggested to do the second with the one diamond in yg.  My first thought was to do another plain cuff.  
Has anyone seen either bangle together with the one diamond in the center?  Most pics I've seen on google images show plain with plain.  Any suggestions will help fix my head...it's swimming now!


----------



## Solday

kate2828 said:


> Check the typical reseller sites like real real but also have you considered eBay sellers who are jewelry stores? Stores like pampillonia which is a well known seller in the dc area carry second hand cartier and also sell on eBay. Make sure you get all of the original paperwork and receipt if possible if you go this route.



Thank you! I googled resellers but I don't find that many I'm going to Miami in November and I wonder if there are any resellers there. Maybe I'll find a bracelet at a reseller before my trip and can ship it to my hotel in Miami. I live in Sweden and ordering something from US to Sweden will cost me a fortune in taxes and custom duties


----------



## yellowgal

Hi everybody. Does anyone have any before and after shining or polishing pics? Preferably shining. Trying to see what their limit is for removing deep scratches. I would like to get a shining soon but dont want to do it unless all the scratches are removed. I would prefer not to do a polishing because I have heard horror stories of them giving it back with rounded edges.


----------



## Andy1612

yellowgal said:


> Hi everybody. Does anyone have any before and after shining or polishing pics? Preferably shining. Trying to see what their limit is for removing deep scratches. I would like to get a shining soon but dont want to do it unless all the scratches are removed. I would prefer not to do a polishing because I have heard horror stories of them giving it back with rounded edges.



Really, oh no  I was thinking about getting mine polished but now I'm afraid :/


----------



## mewt

What's the problem with getting rounded edges? If anything that sounds more comfy to wear.  Does anyone have pics of these infamous post-polish bracelets? I'm really curious how bad it could be!


----------



## Luv n bags

mewt said:


> What's the problem with getting rounded edges? If anything that sounds more comfy to wear.  Does anyone have pics of these infamous post-polish bracelets? I'm really curious how bad it could be!



I posted a pic awhile ago of pre and post polishing.  Honestly, I did not notice a difference in the edges.  I'll try to find the pic, but I believe it is in this thread.  I have only had my bracelet since December.  It really didn't need polishing, but I was in Cartier looking around.


----------



## Sterre

yellowgal said:


> Hi everybody. Does anyone have any before and after shining or polishing pics? Preferably shining. Trying to see what their limit is for removing deep scratches. I would like to get a shining soon but dont want to do it unless all the scratches are removed. I would prefer not to do a polishing because I have heard horror stories of them giving it back with rounded edges.



With their shine policy they remove almost all scratches. Which makes it a polish, because for ANY scratch removal they use a polish cream. Their shine treatment can cause round edges! I know from personal experience

Before and after pics


----------



## SashaJustine

Does anyone else have the classic love where the screw head that you screw in doesn't face the same way as the others when firmly in? New system and bracelet purchased 3 months ago. Not sure if this is normal or not. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nastasja

SashaJustine said:


> Does anyone else have the classic love where the screw head that you screw in doesn't face the same way as the others when firmly in? New system and bracelet purchased 3 months ago. Not sure if this is normal or not. Thanks in advance!



It's normal.


----------



## SashaJustine

Thanks! 





killerlife said:


> It's normal.


----------



## marwaaa

I'm thinking of selling my love to get a smaller size - I used to stack my jewelry and I don't do that much anymore. Anyone here sell their love bracelet? Where did you sell and what was your experience? Thanks!


----------



## snow989

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats it's so pretty.





killerlife said:


> I didn't get a chance to comment, but this would've been my vote. This combo looks so pretty!





Violet Bleu said:


> I think you made the right decision!





miznina said:


> Just lovely worthy exchange [emoji106][emoji173]️





Kindness3 said:


> Love your new love looks amazing congratulation


Thank you everyone !


----------



## snow989

SashaJustine said:


> View attachment 3823667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have the classic love where the screw head that you screw in doesn't face the same way as the others when firmly in? New system and bracelet purchased 3 months ago. Not sure if this is normal or not. Thanks in advance!


This is normal, mine doesn't face the same way as the others either on both sides.


----------



## SashaJustine

Appreciate it! 





snow989 said:


> This is normal, mine doesn't face the same way as the others either on both sides.


----------



## BirkinLover77

snow989 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> I actually did not think about stacking another thin, but I might think about it now.
> 
> Thank you, I agree they are all very stunning pieces!
> 
> Yes, they are so tempting !
> I actually have mostly rg and yg jewelry. I only have one ring that is in wg that I wear practically everyday (Tiffany T Wire Ring with Diamonds), this was actually part of the reason for wanting another wg piece to mix my jewelry.
> 
> So I took everyone's comments in to consideration and went to Cartier today and did the exchange for the sm rg after trying it on and couldn't have been happier. I am so glad I did not actually wear the sm wg and only tried it on at home using gloves, took the picture and put it back in to the box or I would have regretted it. Thanks everyone that replied to my post! I am already thinking about the next piece ~ Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3822132


The combo is very beautiful congratulations on your amazing pieces from Cartier


----------



## junime

How old is too old to wear a Love bracelet?  Ever since I've seen the new thinner Love bracelet I've been thinking about it, but I'm 51 and wonder if I'm too old.

Also, does anyone have the RG one and a Rolex with the pink dial?  I wonder how they look next to each other.  I don't have a Cartier store in my state.


----------



## Grande Latte

Personally, I think the LOVE bracelet is just a bracelet/ bangle after all. All metal or some with diamonds. I prefer the thin version that just came out in 2017, I feel that it's very feminine and versatile to stack with whatever jewelry you already own.

The LOVE bracelet can also mean different types of love, other than romantic love. It could mean love for a child, love for your family, love for someone you lost, love for yourself, or even love for God. The list is endless. As long as it holds a special meaning in your heart, love is never old. You can never be too old to wear a LOVE bracelet. 

As long as the piece means something in your heart, and you see yourself wearing it and enjoying it, then by all means, get it and make yourself happy!!!


----------



## Mininana

snow989 said:


> After stalking these posts for a while I finally bought the classic yg love bracelet two months ago and absolutely fell in love with it. I went back and got the sm wg love bracelet to stack, but when I got home I wasn't sure I made the right decision or not. I did not want to get another full size bracelet as it was too heavy for me so I got the sm version. However, after I saw several pictures from Cartier with the other combinations I am now thinking if I should have gotten the sm love bracelet in yg or rg instead. Can you guys please let me know what you think since I am having a lot of trouble deciding. I also bought the love ring in yg too.
> 
> View attachment 3820752
> 
> View attachment 3820753
> 
> View attachment 3820766
> View attachment 3820770



I keep double guessing my choice of stack on a daily basis. I have a RG with diamonds and a white gold one that looks greyish 

I have days that I love it and other days where I wish it were RG or YG. 

Good to know you exchanged and now love your decision!


----------



## Mininana

junime said:


> How old is too old to wear a Love bracelet?  Ever since I've seen the new thinner Love bracelet I've been thinking about it, but I'm 51 and wonder if I'm too old.
> 
> Also, does anyone have the RG one and a Rolex with the pink dial?  I wonder how they look next to each other.  I don't have a Cartier store in my state.



I have a SS rolex with a pink dial but I wear it on my opposite wrist to my bracelets


----------



## junime

Mininana said:


> I have a SS rolex with a pink dial but I wear it on my opposite wrist to my bracelets



Would you ever snap a picture of the watch and the bracelet in the same shot?  Do the pinks compliment each other or not so much?  Mine watch is SS also.

Thanks!


----------



## Mininana

junime said:


> Would you ever snap a picture of the watch and the bracelet in the same shot?  Do the pinks compliment each other or not so much?  Mine watch is SS also.
> 
> Thanks!



Can't because I left my Rolex to get fixed in Los Angeles and won't be back until February

 But let me find an old pic





My current love stack is RG with diamonds and white gold no diamonds and love it.


----------



## mellara

junime said:


> How old is too old to wear a Love bracelet?  Ever since I've seen the new thinner Love bracelet I've been thinking about it, but I'm 51 and wonder if I'm too old.
> 
> Also, does anyone have the RG one and a Rolex with the pink dial?  I wonder how they look next to each other.  I don't have a Cartier store in my state.



I just (last week) bought myself a pink gold 4 diamond love for my 55th birthday. I was a little concerned about the age thing and also about whether I'd be able to get used to wearing it 24/7. I have to say on both counts I haven't had a minute of regret. It is so luxurious and makes me feel special every time I look at it. You only live once, and what could be bad about solid gold on your wrist?


----------



## junime

mellara said:


> I just (last week) bought myself a pink gold 4 diamond love for my 55th birthday. I was a little concerned about the age thing and also about whether I'd be able to get used to wearing it 24/7. I have to say on both counts I haven't had a minute of regret. It is so luxurious and makes me feel special every time I look at it. You only live once, and what could be bad about solid gold on your wrist?



Happy Belated Birthday!!  Wear it in good health!  I'd love to see a picture if you feel like sharing.  I'm leaning toward the new thin version in the pink gold...that is is I get one...


----------



## mellara

Thanks Junime! Here are a couple of quick photos. I can't express how much I love this bracelet. So happy I finally took the plunge!


----------



## junime

mellara said:


> Thanks Junime! Here are a couple of quick photos. I can't express how much I love this bracelet. So happy I finally took the plunge!



Looks wonderful on you!  By looking at your skin beautiful skin, I would never have guessed you were even over the age of 30   Thanks for sharing.  I'm still undecided...I sure wish there was a Cartier near me!


----------



## mellara

junime said:


> Looks wonderful on you!  By looking at your skin beautiful skin, I would never have guessed you were even over the age of 30   Thanks for sharing.  I'm still undecided...I sure wish there was a Cartier near me!


Thank you so much! It's probably good lighting  But also sunscreen every day. 
Yes I'm lucky, I live very close to Cartier in the King of Prussia mall. I was in there a few times looking before I made my decision.


----------



## Daydreamer Queen

Hello everyone, i'm considering to purchase a love bracelet, my question is whenever we're travelling, will it get detected by the metal detectors when we pass through the customs? Is it better to get the smaller size one so that i dont have to depend on my husband and i can unscrew it myself to remove it in order to prevent the hassle of getting detected through customs check while travelling?


----------



## Mininana

Daydreamer Queen said:


> Hello everyone, i'm considering to purchase a love bracelet, my question is whenever we're travelling, will it get detected by the metal detectors when we pass through the customs? Is it better to get the smaller size one so that i dont have to depend on my husband and i can unscrew it myself to remove it in order to prevent the hassle of getting detected through customs check while travelling?



I never had problems with one as long as my Rolex arm was at a different level to my love bracelet arm

With two I always beep


----------



## missyb

Daydreamer Queen said:


> Hello everyone, i'm considering to purchase a love bracelet, my question is whenever we're travelling, will it get detected by the metal detectors when we pass through the customs? Is it better to get the smaller size one so that i dont have to depend on my husband and i can unscrew it myself to remove it in order to prevent the hassle of getting detected through customs check while travelling?



Mine sometimes sets off the metal detector and sometimes doesnt. I just say it's the bracelet. No problems and on my way I go


----------



## SashaJustine

In the 3D scanner machines it's no problem. In the older metal detectors sometimes it goes off but I point to the bracelets and job done. Fingers crossed it stays that way! 





Daydreamer Queen said:


> Hello everyone, i'm considering to purchase a love bracelet, my question is whenever we're travelling, will it get detected by the metal detectors when we pass through the customs? Is it better to get the smaller size one so that i dont have to depend on my husband and i can unscrew it myself to remove it in order to prevent the hassle of getting detected through customs check while travelling?


----------



## annanas

If I wear just one it usually beeps but sometimes not. Some airports always no matter what. Now that I'm wearing two I don't think I'll ever not beep anymore but I just say it's the bracelets and go in the body scanner or have a pat down. Every now and then you get a delightfully mannered security person to tell you you're stupid to fly with a bracelet you can't take off but what are they going to do, cut it off? At major airports they're pretty used to them anyway.


----------



## raspberrypink

mellara said:


> Thanks Junime! Here are a couple of quick photos. I can't express how much I love this bracelet. So happy I finally took the plunge!
> 
> View attachment 3827809
> View attachment 3827810


It looks so beautiful on you and I gotta say you have such youthful looking hands! Happy belated birthday! You have made such a right choice going with this beauty!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I was looking for a love bracelet to stack with my JUC and as I was passing through Heathrow airport (duty free) I couldn't resist! I really like the JUC/ rainbow Love stacked with the RG cuff but Prefer the contrast of WG Cuff stacked with RG cuff better. I change my stacks quite often so I didn't want the hassle of having to use the screw driver every time and went with RG cuff/pink sapphire in the end. 

Here are also some try on pics. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]


----------



## luvmy3girls

Natalie j said:


> I was looking for a love bracelet to stack with my JUC and as I was passing through Heathrow airport (duty free) I couldn't resist! I really like the JUC/ rainbow Love stacked with the RG cuff but Prefer the contrast of WG Cuff stacked with RG cuff better. I change my stacks quite often so I didn't want the hassle of having to use the screw driver every time and went with RG cuff/pink sapphire in the end.
> 
> Here are also some try on pics. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830519
> View attachment 3830520
> View attachment 3830521
> View attachment 3830523



I love the rainbow RG Love


----------



## Grande Latte

Natalie j said:


> I was looking for a love bracelet to stack with my JUC and as I was passing through Heathrow airport (duty free) I couldn't resist! I really like the JUC/ rainbow Love stacked with the RG cuff but Prefer the contrast of WG Cuff stacked with RG cuff better. I change my stacks quite often so I didn't want the hassle of having to use the screw driver every time and went with RG cuff/pink sapphire in the end.
> 
> Here are also some try on pics. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830519
> View attachment 3830520
> View attachment 3830521
> View attachment 3830523



Your all diamond JUC is divine. It's so lux just looking at it. I tried one on at my local store and it was stunning, too bad the pricetag is just a stunning! 

I like both the WG and the RG LOVE cuff on you. There's no right or wrong, but in this case I think the RG cuff goes better with your JUC. Congrats on a new purchase. Enjoy and wear it in great health!


----------



## annanas

Natalie j said:


> I was looking for a love bracelet to stack with my JUC and as I was passing through Heathrow airport (duty free) I couldn't resist! I really like the JUC/ rainbow Love stacked with the RG cuff but Prefer the contrast of WG Cuff stacked with RG cuff better. I change my stacks quite often so I didn't want the hassle of having to use the screw driver every time and went with RG cuff/pink sapphire in the end.



THUD that pavé JUC [emoji33]I'd love one for evening but way beyond my budget at this point [emoji28] 1st world problems [emoji85] maybe one day...


----------



## Sparkledolll

Grande Latte said:


> Your all diamond JUC is divine. It's so lux just looking at it. I tried one on at my local store and it was stunning, too bad the pricetag is just a stunning!
> 
> I like both the WG and the RG LOVE cuff on you. There's no right or wrong, but in this case I think the RG cuff goes better with your JUC. Congrats on a new purchase. Enjoy and wear it in great health!



Thank you Grande Latte! I plan to add another Love cuff somewhere along the line. Really like being able to take it off whenever I want [emoji16][emoji120]



annanas said:


> THUD that pavé JUC [emoji33]I'd love one for evening but way beyond my budget at this point [emoji28] 1st world problems [emoji85] maybe one day...



Thank you! I know what you mean, I'd love another JUC in WG Pave too [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## annanas

All of my Cartier bracelets are RG but I think if I'm ever lucky enough to be planning a pavé JUC purchase I'd go with WG [emoji4] I looked up the price a few days ago actually, definitely won't be any time soon [emoji85]


----------



## Sparkledolll

annanas said:


> All of my Cartier bracelets are RG but I think if I'm ever lucky enough to be planning a pavé JUC purchase I'd go with WG [emoji4] I looked up the price a few days ago actually, definitely won't be any time soon [emoji85]



I got mine at Heathrow so tax free [emoji6] Took me forever to decide between WG and RG. I hope no one minds me posting the try on pics here.


----------



## SashaJustine

Gorgeous pics! 





Natalie j said:


> I was looking for a love bracelet to stack with my JUC and as I was passing through Heathrow airport (duty free) I couldn't resist! I really like the JUC/ rainbow Love stacked with the RG cuff but Prefer the contrast of WG Cuff stacked with RG cuff better. I change my stacks quite often so I didn't want the hassle of having to use the screw driver every time and went with RG cuff/pink sapphire in the end.
> 
> Here are also some try on pics. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830519
> View attachment 3830520
> View attachment 3830521
> View attachment 3830523


----------



## Grande Latte

OMG. The two JUCs are both SO gorgeous. A pave JUC is just divine. So edgy, so chic, so luxurious, and so different! It's so out of this world. I never imagined how a piece of all diamond jewelry can be so rock-n-roll.

Yes, if money isn't a problem, definitely get another pave one in WG.


----------



## L etoile

Natalie j said:


> I was looking for a love bracelet to stack with my JUC and as I was passing through Heathrow airport (duty free) I couldn't resist! I really like the JUC/ rainbow Love stacked with the RG cuff but Prefer the contrast of WG Cuff stacked with RG cuff better. I change my stacks quite often so I didn't want the hassle of having to use the screw driver every time and went with RG cuff/pink sapphire in the end.
> 
> Here are also some try on pics. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830519
> View attachment 3830520
> View attachment 3830521
> View attachment 3830523



I love the all-diamond bracelet (not JUC) in the last pic. Is that one of the classic diamond bracelets? They've never caught my eye because I've only seen larger ones, but this one is gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkledolll

L etoile said:


> I love the all-diamond bracelet (not JUC) in the last pic. Is that one of the classic diamond bracelets? They've never caught my eye because I've only seen larger ones, but this one is gorgeous!



Thanks, it was my mum's bracelet. 3 small rows of diamonds on a bangle, not Cartier.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Grande Latte said:


> OMG. The two JUCs are both SO gorgeous. A pave JUC is just divine. So edgy, so chic, so luxurious, and so different! It's so out of this world. I never imagined how a piece of all diamond jewelry can be so rock-n-roll.
> 
> Yes, if money isn't a problem, definitely get another pave one in WG.



I agree! Might have to save up for a few more years to get the WG JUC [emoji38]


----------



## annanas

Natalie j said:


> I got mine at Heathrow so tax free [emoji6] Took me forever to decide between WG and RG. I hope no one minds me posting the try on pics here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830771



I've never bought Cartier anywhere else ☺️


----------



## Cat2708

Does anyone have two love bracelets that are not the same size? 
I wanted to know if the larger crosses over the smaller one all the time and wanted to see pictures of how they rest on the arm. 
Thanks !


----------



## junime

I would love to see pictures of the open side of a Love Cuff being worn.  How big does the gap look when on?  I keep going back and for on if I want the cuff or the bangle!  I sure like the idea of switching back and forth between wrists and taking it off easily.

Does wearing a Love Cuff feel about the same as wearing a David Yurman cuff, only upside down?  I could wear one upside down for a few days and see how I like it  

If my wrists measure exactly 15cm, what size cuff would you recommend?  What size bangle would you recommend.


----------



## Tonimichelle

There you go. The gap measures approx 18mm, my wrist is 14.5 cms at the wrist bone and my cuff is size 17. Hope that helps! 





junime said:


> I would love to see pictures of the open side of a Love Cuff being worn.  How big does the gap look when on?  I keep going back and for on if I want the cuff or the bangle!  I sure like the idea of switching back and forth between wrists and taking it off easily.
> 
> Does wearing a Love Cuff feel about the same as wearing a David Yurman cuff, only upside down?  I could wear one upside down for a few days and see how I like it
> 
> If my wrists measure exactly 15cm, what size cuff would you recommend?  What size bangle would you recommend.


----------



## junime

Tonimichelle said:


> There you go. The gap measures approx 18mm, my wrist is 14.5 cms at the wrist bone and my cuff is size 17. Hope that helps!



Thank you for posting!  I am still so torn on which to get.  If I wear one on my watch hand, I think I'd like the thinner love bangle.  If I want to wear it on my right wrist, then I'd like the thicker style.  A cuff just might be the way to go... I could wear it on either.  If only I didn't live 5 hours away from the nearest boutique!

Do you have any regrets on getting the cuff vs. the bangle?


----------



## Tonimichelle

junime said:


> Thank you for posting!  I am still so torn on which to get.  If I wear one on my watch hand, I think I'd like the thinner love bangle.  If I want to wear it on my right wrist, then I'd like the thicker style.  A cuff just might be the way to go... I could wear it on either.  If only I didn't live 5 hours away from the nearest boutique!
> 
> Do you have any regrets on getting the cuff vs. the bangle?


You're welcome! And no, I don't have any regrets. I leave it on 24/7 and have done since I purchased it just over a year ago. I find it comfortable and worry free. I can take it off easily if I want to, but it can't fall off! The size 16 was a little too snug on me in the cuff although perfect in the bangle. Size 17 cuff has wiggle room so I think 17 would be fine on you.
Good luck with your decision


----------



## junime

I have searched but can't seem to find the answer:

What is the measurement of the original Love bracelet?
What is the measurement of the new thinner Love bracelet?
What is the measurement of the Love cuff?


----------



## junime

Tonimichelle said:


> You're welcome! And no, I don't have any regrets. I leave it on 24/7 and have done since I purchased it just over a year ago. I find it comfortable and worry free. I can take it off easily if I want to, but it can't fall off! The size 16 was a little too snug on me in the cuff although perfect in the bangle. Size 17 cuff has wiggle room so I think 17 would be fine on you.
> Good luck with your decision



Would you ever be willing to measure your size 17 cuffs diameter from side to side and front to back?

I think I'm getting closer to deciding   I thought with those measurements, I could compare it to the measurements of one of my David Yurman cuffs... I know I wear a 17 in Pandora bracelets, but they are either round or a flexible chain.

Thanks!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

junime said:


> Would you ever be willing to measure your size 17 cuffs diameter from side to side and front to back?
> 
> I think I'm getting closer to deciding   I thought with those measurements, I could compare it to the measurements of one of my David Yurman cuffs... I know I wear a 17 in Pandora bracelets, but they are either round or a flexible chain.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834070


Ok, side to side internal measurement is approx 53mm, front to back 40mm and the width is approx 7mm


----------



## junime

Tonimichelle said:


> Ok, side to side internal measurement is approx 53mm, front to back 40mm and the width is approx 7mm



Thank you so much!  That was very helpful!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Thanks for letting me share my new love.... 
I'm so in LOVE with these plain yellow gold...   Just simply classic and crisp shine....












For the reference, my love YG bracelet size is 16cm & my Rolex size is 26mm ( lady-datejust 18K YG diamond maker )


----------



## Vvicky

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thanks for letting me share my new love....
> I'm so in LOVE with these plain yellow gold...   Just simply classic and crisp shine....
> View attachment 3834472
> 
> View attachment 3834471
> 
> View attachment 3834473
> 
> View attachment 3834474
> 
> View attachment 3834481
> 
> View attachment 3834475
> 
> For the reference, my love YG bracelet size is 16cm & my Rolex size is 26mm ( lady-datejust 18K YG diamond maker )



Such a beautiful combo, congratulations!!
On the third picture where you wear two loves, are they different sizes?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vvicky said:


> Such a beautiful combo, congratulations!!
> On the third picture where you wear two loves, are they different sizes?


Hi @Vvicky  Thank you!  Yes they're 16cm and 17cm, I don't wear them together though


----------



## emo4488

So I went into Cartier in Boston today. There were 4 employees and 2 customers. One employee was on the phone and the others were helping clients. So I wandered around for a bit. Then I noticed the phone guy had left. So I just stood near the counter being patient. I was well dresses having come from a meeting and was wearing my tank watch and trinity ring. Not a single employee loked at me. It was laughable. So I just stood there thinking I will show them!  And no one said a word to me! I ended up leaving. So much for buying a love bracelet today! Is it a sign????


----------



## Morrison7552

emo4488 said:


> So I went into Cartier in Boston today. There were 4 employees and 2 customers. One employee was on the phone and the others were helping clients. So I wandered around for a bit. Then I noticed the phone guy had left. So I just stood near the counter being patient. I was well dresses having come from a meeting and was wearing my tank watch and trinity ring. Not a single employee loked at me. It was laughable. So I just stood there thinking I will show them!  And no one said a word to me! I ended up leaving. So much for buying a love bracelet today! Is it a sign????



That is so sad. I’m sorry but sometimes I feel some Cartier Associates act holier than thou. Let’s be real, it just high end retail and most of their customers probably make more than they do. No matter how much money you make or where you work, it’s never an excuse to ignore someone or treat them unkindly.


----------



## Cat2708

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi @Vvicky  Thank you!  Yes they're 16cm and 17cm, I don't wear them together though



Hey, gorgeous stack!
Do your two loves roll over each other? Is that why you don’t wear them together? 
Do you have any more photos of how they sit on top of each other? 
Thanks ! I wanted to get another one but wanted a size smaller and don’t know how they would work together as different sizes.


----------



## SashaJustine

Do you mind me asking why one is in 16 & 17? I currently have YG classic in 17 and it is quite loose and was thinking of potentially purchasing my second in 16 so curious to hear your thoughts 


shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi @Vvicky  Thank you!  Yes they're 16cm and 17cm, I don't wear them together though


----------



## SashaJustine

Just went through JFK TSA pre-check security and the love bracelets beeped — immediately the TSA agent looked at them and said “they don’t come off” so put me through the 3D scanner for clearance. Fairly easy process and most airports are clued up to this I think.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Cat2708 said:


> Hey, gorgeous stack!
> Do your two loves roll over each other? Is that why you don’t wear them together?
> Do you have any more photos of how they sit on top of each other?
> Thanks ! I wanted to get another one but wanted a size smaller and don’t know how they would work together as different sizes.


Hi @Cat2708  Yes why I don't plan to wear together just because of plan to give my 17cm to my mother soon  I found how 16cm fits perfectly on me and my taste for comfortable fit - not tight or not loose but more like hugging side if that makes sense.  
I'm not sure how different size works well together though, I saw Cartier commercial once that lady wear different sizes nicely... Hope someone could chim in


----------



## shopgirl4cc

SashaJustine said:


> Do you mind me asking why one is in 16 & 17? I currently have YG classic in 17 and it is quite loose and was thinking of potentially purchasing my second in 16 so curious to hear your thoughts


Hi @SashaJustine Yes as I just replied to the previous post for @Cat2708 I plan to give my 17cm to my mother soon as it is too loose and 16cm fits me just perfectly and I like the hugging fit of 16cm better for daily. I know how size of Love bracelet could be difficult for all though I think it's all personal preference in the end. Good luck for your happy decision


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> Just went through JFK TSA pre-check security and the love bracelets beeped — immediately the TSA agent looked at them and said “they don’t come off” so put me through the 3D scanner for clearance. Fairly easy process and most airports are clued up to this I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835194


Love the stack look so good


----------



## Kindness3

Well I'm having such hard time deciding my next purchase do I go with love in white gold.or the new ecrou  bracelet. I have two loves and one juc, I wish more picture of these two on the wrist .im.excited but tough choice, I  wanted white gold love to finish my collection on them. Now they came. Out with ecrou 
Which so freaky cool.with juc bracelet


----------



## SashaJustine

Enjoy your new 16 and hope Mum loves her 17!!


----------



## SashaJustine

Enjoy your new 16 and hope Mum loves her 17!!


----------



## SashaJustine

This a is a good problem to have! What colours are your Loves and JUC? Have the JUC in RG diamond pave and the JUC in YG. Have been contemplating either:second JUC in YG and place them opposite each other on same wrist so nail-end is facing different direction. Or love the WG & RG JUC stacked together. Hoping for second YG love next year either classic or 4 diamond, like the ecrou but would prefer second JUC





Kindness3 said:


> Well I'm having such hard time deciding my next purchase do I go with love in white gold.or the new ecrou  bracelet. I have two loves and one juc, I wish more picture of these two on the wrist .im.excited but tough choice, I  wanted white gold love to finish my collection on them. Now they came. Out with ecrou
> Which so freaky cool.with juc bracelet


W


----------



## smiley13tree

SashaJustine said:


> Just went through JFK TSA pre-check security and the love bracelets beeped — immediately the TSA agent looked at them and said “they don’t come off” so put me through the 3D scanner for clearance. Fairly easy process and most airports are clued up to this I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835194



Good to know! Did they make you remove your shoes to go in the 3D scanner?


----------



## SashaJustine

For the 3D scanner, yes had to remove my shoes. Would rather take of my shoes than try and take off loves!! 





smiley13tree said:


> Good to know! Did they make you remove your shoes to go in the 3D scanner?


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> This a is a good problem to have! What colours are your Loves and JUC? Have the JUC in RG diamond pave and the JUC in YG. Have been contemplating either:second JUC in YG and place them opposite each other on same wrist so nail-end is facing different direction. Or love the WG & RG JUC stacked together. Hoping for second YG love next year either classic or 4 diamond, like the ecrou but would prefer second JUC
> W


Well my love pink yellow my juc pink. So if i go with ecrou pink and love in white next choice .


----------



## Kindness3

I was told the pink gold is the tough of the other colors ,I find my yellow doesn't wear as well as my pink one. So if i when with love in the white.i hope it's tough like.my pink. I hope members here can chirp in on the white love.


----------



## SashaJustine

My thin white does not shine as bright as my pink gold — white will look lovely as an addition to your current stack, especially in the ecrou which is a more industrial look. Tough choices to make! Will be interesting to hear others opinions as well!





Kindness3 said:


> I was told the pink gold is the tough of the other colors ,I find my yellow doesn't wear as well as my pink one. So if i when with love in the white.i hope it's tough like.my pink. I hope members here can chirp in on the white love.


----------



## jogee85

eleventhjuly said:


> After stalking this forum for ages... I finally bit the bullet and joined the Cartier club
> 
> View attachment 3808583
> 
> 
> Decided to go with 2 thin loves instead of 1 classic love because I love how they look this way



I like that idea of 2!  Something else for me to consider [emoji4]


----------



## jssl1688

Kindness3 said:


> Well I'm having such hard time deciding my next purchase do I go with love in white gold.or the new ecrou  bracelet. I have two loves and one juc, I wish more picture of these two on the wrist .im.excited but tough choice, I  wanted white gold love to finish my collection on them. Now they came. Out with ecrou
> Which so freaky cool.with juc bracelet



I attached a few pics for your reference of the ecrou and clou together. I recently went to Cartier to decide on my neck piece and my sa made me try on everything, I'm not interested in the ecrou as it's too industrial for my liking but I have to say it's very well made. I took a good look at the bracelet and if I remember correctly, one nut is stationary, while the others all move and rotate so you can place them in different positions to your liking.


----------



## Kindness3

jssl1688 said:


> I attached a few pics for your reference of the ecrou and clou together. I recently went to Cartier to decide on my neck piece and my sa made me try on everything, I'm not interested in the ecrou as it's too industrial for my liking but I have to say it's very well made. I took a good look at the bracelet and if I remember correctly, one nut is stationary, while the others all move and rotate so you can place them in different positions to your liking.


Wow absolutely love the photos thank you so very much for sharing them :*


----------



## junime

So after all my endless questions about the Love cuff and then wearing one of my David Yurman bracelets upside down so the opening was on the underside of my wrist, I decided to not get the cuff and ordered the Thin Love in RG instead!  I absolutely love it!!  I got the size 17 and it is loose enough that I can spin it, but it doesn't seem to spin too easily on it's own (my wrist is exactly 15cm).  
I wish I'd had a Cartier near by so I could have tried the cuff on, but I didn't like how my DY felt with the opening on the bottom of my wrist where the flesh is softer so I worried the Love cuff would feel the same way.  Hope that makes sense

I also totally surprised my 18 year old daughter with a white gold Love ring!!  She absolutely loves it!!


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> My thin white does not shine as bright as my pink gold — white will look lovely as an addition to your current stack, especially in the ecrou which is a more industrial look. Tough choices to make! Will be interesting to hear others opinions as well!


Wow can u post picture of yours please,thank you for your help♡♡


----------



## Tonimichelle

junime said:


> So after all my endless questions about the Love cuff and then wearing one of my David Yurman bracelets upside down so the opening was on the underside of my wrist, I decided to not get the cuff and ordered the Thin Love in RG instead!  I absolutely love it!!  I got the size 17 and it is loose enough that I can spin it, but it doesn't seem to spin too easily on it's own (my wrist is exactly 15cm).
> I wish I'd had a Cartier near by so I could have tried the cuff on, but I didn't like how my DY felt with the opening on the bottom of my wrist where the flesh is softer so I worried the Love cuff would feel the same way.  Hope that makes sense
> 
> I also totally surprised my 18 year old daughter with a white gold Love ring!!  She absolutely loves it!!


Congratulations I'm glad you came to a decision you're happy with. It isn't easy!


----------



## SashaJustine

Sure, am at the office but snapped a couple of pics to help out 


Kindness3 said:


> Wow can u post picture of yours please,thank you for your help♡♡


----------



## emo4488

I tried on the cuff at Cartier today and it's too big in a 16!! I mean it feels ok when I hang my arm down straight but the opening is a little wide for my arm.  They measured me as a 15 but then said only the bracelet comes in a 15 .... whaaaaaa??? I want the cuff in a 15.


----------



## Grande Latte

emo4488 said:


> I tried on the cuff at Cartier today and it's too big in a 16!! I mean it feels ok when I hang my arm down straight but the opening is a little wide for my arm.  They measured me as a 15 but then said only the bracelet comes in a 15 .... whaaaaaa??? I want the cuff in a 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837862
> View attachment 3837863



Yeah, cuff that size will fall off of you. If you're not into classic LOVE bracelet, perhaps the new small LOVE bracelet might be another choice? I'll be getting my small LOVE this Christmas. I love the locking mechanism where there is only opens on one side and when you close it, it automatically locks it, then you can use the screw to gently tighten it or use your nails. This is the most fuzz-free LOVE bracelet in the market. I think you might like it. It gives you freedom to take it off any time and you won't need help putting on and removing the bracelet.

I got fitted Tuesday also for a 15. My wrist is flat one third from the hand, then automatically turns circular. The sides the bangles never touched my arm, it's the upper and lower part of the bracelet that will hold my bracelet and leave indents on my skin. Strangely 15 and 16 didn't make that much difference except I feel that 16 is even wider leaving two large gaping holes the the sides that are not filled. If you follow what I mean.


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> Sure, am at the office but snapped a couple of pics to help out


Thank u for sharing your pictures love the look of. Your collection ♡♡♡


----------



## Violet Bleu

jssl1688 said:


> I attached a few pics for your reference of the ecrou and clou together. I recently went to Cartier to decide on my neck piece and my sa made me try on everything, I'm not interested in the ecrou as it's too industrial for my liking but I have to say it's very well made. I took a good look at the bracelet and if I remember correctly, one nut is stationary, while the others all move and rotate so you can place them in different positions to your liking.


Wow! The Ecrou looks so cool with the JUC!


----------



## emo4488

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, cuff that size will fall off of you. If you're not into classic LOVE bracelet, perhaps the new small LOVE bracelet might be another choice? I'll be getting my small LOVE this Christmas. I love the locking mechanism where there is only opens on one side and when you close it, it automatically locks it, then you can use the screw to gently tighten it or use your nails. This is the most fuzz-free LOVE bracelet in the market. I think you might like it. It gives you freedom to take it off any time and you won't need help putting on and removing the bracelet.
> 
> I got fitted Tuesday also for a 15. My wrist is flat one third from the hand, then automatically turns circular. The sides the bangles never touched my arm, it's the upper and lower part of the bracelet that will hold my bracelet and leave indents on my skin. Strangely 15 and 16 didn't make that much difference except I feel that 16 is even wider leaving two large gaping holes the the sides that are not filled. If you follow what I mean.


I did try on the small last spring but the SA convinced me it only looks good when layered with the original bracelet. Alone it didn't look great on me.....


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> Sure, am at the office but snapped a couple of pics to help out


Love how you wear them separate


----------



## Kindness3

Well I got one of my loves back from cartier maintains ,》》》 looks so gorgeous I don't want to wear it now ♡♡♡all shiny new


----------



## Kindness3

jssl1688 said:


> I attached a few pics for your reference of the ecrou and clou together. I recently went to Cartier to decide on my neck piece and my sa made me try on everything, I'm not interested in the ecrou as it's too industrial for my liking but I have to say it's very well made. I took a good look at the bracelet and if I remember correctly, one nut is stationary, while the others all move and rotate so you can place them in different positions to your liking.


Once again for taking you time to get pictures ,when you tried on the encrou was it the same size as yours loves or one size bigger ,please let me know


----------



## Kindness3

SashaJustine said:


> Sure, am at the office but snapped a couple of pics to help out


Thank u as well.for taking time to post pictures of your collection:@@ love looking at everyone collection and unique style they have ♡♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Kindness3

Looking so good so happy with there's service ♡♡♡


----------



## Kindness3

Here we are shinny pretty pink


----------



## MahaM

emo4488 said:


> I tried on the cuff at Cartier today and it's too big in a 16!! I mean it feels ok when I hang my arm down straight but the opening is a little wide for my arm.  They measured me as a 15 but then said only the bracelet comes in a 15 .... whaaaaaa??? I want the cuff in a 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837862
> View attachment 3837863


yeah..16 looks too big for u.
So, the cuff doesn't come in  size15?


----------



## emo4488

MahaM said:


> yeah..16 looks too big for u.
> So, the cuff doesn't come in  size15?


Nooooo... only the bracelet does.  They said they could make it in 6 months for me with a 30% premium. Which seems really ridiculous since it will be less gold compared to larger sizes!  All I really need to do is *squeeze* the bracelet to make it a little smaller and so the opening is not so big. The opening is just too big for my wrist. 

Anyone ever squeeze their cuff to make it smaller????? The bracelet was shockingly light weight. It made me think it could bend pretty easily.  I should have done that in the store when they told me the premium...hahahaha


----------



## yogamamaloves

emo4488 said:


> Nooooo... only the bracelet does.  They said they could make it in 6 months for me with a 30% premium. Which seems really ridiculous since it will be less gold compared to larger sizes!  All I really need to do is *squeeze* the bracelet to make it a little smaller and so the opening is not so big. The opening is just too big for my wrist.
> 
> Anyone ever squeeze their cuff to make it smaller????? The bracelet was shockingly light weight. It made me think it could bend pretty easily.  I should have done that in the store when they told me the premium...hahahaha



Why not try the thin version. So easy to take on and off and yet you can wear it 24/7 if you wanted. Then you will have a perfect fit. I love the thins. So feminine and yet still classic.


----------



## MahaM

emo4488 said:


> Nooooo... only the bracelet does.  They said they could make it in 6 months for me with a 30% premium. Which seems really ridiculous since it will be less gold compared to larger sizes!  All I really need to do is *squeeze* the bracelet to make it a little smaller and so the opening is not so big. The opening is just too big for my wrist.
> 
> Anyone ever squeeze their cuff to make it smaller????? The bracelet was shockingly light weight. It made me think it could bend pretty easily.  I should have done that in the store when they told me the premium...hahahaha



Why don’t you get the Love Bracelet in size 15?
I don’t think squeesing the cuff is a good idea.


----------



## Babsiegirl

emo4488 said:


> Nooooo... only the bracelet does.  They said they could make it in 6 months for me with a 30% premium. Which seems really ridiculous since it will be less gold compared to larger sizes!  All I really need to do is *squeeze* the bracelet to make it a little smaller and so the opening is not so big. The opening is just too big for my wrist.
> 
> Anyone ever squeeze their cuff to make it smaller????? The bracelet was shockingly light weight. It made me think it could bend pretty easily.  I should have done that in the store when they told me the premium...hahahaha



I’ve had my cuff for about a year. The 17 was too tight and the 18 too big. So I went with 18. I just took it to my jeweler and he bended it several times and fit it to my wrist. I would not try doing this yourself. It’s like having a new bracelet. I should have had him do it along time ago. My Cartier SA even suggested having a trusted jeweler fit it for me. He said if you have white gold then he would have had to heat it. He didn’t even charge me!! I hope you can decide. I also have the small hinged bracelet and love it!!


----------



## jssl1688

Kindness3 said:


> Once again for taking you time to get pictures ,when you tried on the encrou was it the same size as yours loves or one size bigger ,please let me know



your welcome!! The ecrou is a size 15 and my lb is actually a size 17. I don't like tight jewelry and I could fit a 16 lb as well but it hurts my wrist bone so I sized up.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Babsiegirl said:


> I’ve had my cuff for about a year. The 17 was too tight and the 18 too big. So I went with 18. I just took it to my jeweler and he bended it several times and fit it to my wrist. I would not try doing this yourself. It’s like having a new bracelet. I should have had him do it along time ago. My Cartier SA even suggested having a trusted jeweler fit it for me. He said if you have white gold then he would have had to heat it. He didn’t even charge me!! I hope you can decide. I also have the small hinged bracelet and love it!!



We have same dilemma! I like love with just 1 stone in the center n only can be found in Cuff but 17 is hard to get it & hurt my wrist to push it in, whilst 18 is too loose and can even slip off my wrist even at 3” above my wrist level. My 17 original love bracelet sits nicely in me. But 17 thin love just too loose. I am so confused with Cartier love series... [emoji37]


----------



## Kindness3

Beautiful fall photo of my love polish like new love the pink gold ,miss my yellow one which hopeful will be my next wake up knock on my door like yesterday when they deliver my pink


----------



## Kindness3

Love this picture by cartier so gorgeous


----------



## emo4488

Babsiegirl said:


> I’ve had my cuff for about a year. The 17 was too tight and the 18 too big. So I went with 18. I just took it to my jeweler and he bended it several times and fit it to my wrist. I would not try doing this yourself. It’s like having a new bracelet. I should have had him do it along time ago. My Cartier SA even suggested having a trusted jeweler fit it for me. He said if you have white gold then he would have had to heat it. He didn’t even charge me!! I hope you can decide. I also have the small hinged bracelet and love it!!


Thanks! Having my jeweler help me is on my mind....but why won't cartier do that for the $4k price tag???! I am starting to fall out of love with them.  I don't want the bracelet as I like to be able to swap out my bracelets. I have a hefty David Yurman collection that I am not sure will look good with the love.


----------



## Babsiegirl

emo4488 said:


> Thanks! Having my jeweler help me is on my mind....but why won't cartier do that for the $4k price tag???! I am starting to fall out of love with them.  I don't want the bracelet as I like to be able to swap out my bracelets. I have a hefty David Yurman collection that I am not sure will look good with the love.



I’m guessing Cartier doesn’t do it because they don’t have jewelers on site and the SA’s aren’t trained to do it. All their repairs go to NY. This kind of fix can’t be sent off unless they want to make a mold of your wrist!!l lol[emoji23]


----------



## evab18

Kindness3 said:


> Love this picture by cartier so gorgeous



Does anyone know what the top two bracelets are called?


----------



## marwaaa

evab18 said:


> Does anyone know what the top two bracelets are called?



The bracelet closest to her hand is called the Ecrou


----------



## Kindness3

evab18 said:


> Does anyone know what the top two bracelets are called?


Ecrou it new cartier bracelet I love it looks so good with juc stack yummy


----------



## Kindness3

Love the pink love  gold so much thank u for letting me share, with jade bangle☆☆♡♡


----------



## Kindness3

cartier new ecrou and juc stack dreamy collection


----------



## Helen Le

My two loves mix with the trinity bracelet.


----------



## rrrwong

Got it on my 22th birthday


----------



## emo4488

After 2 failed cartier visits, I went vintage and got a charles revson 1970 bracelet! It is totally too big but then again so was the love in a 16.  I can force it off withput having to unscrew it which I am trying to convince myself is a good thing. Plus my husband is happy I didn't spend a fortune! 


I know there are gonna be haters out there ... go ahead...silly on a forum called LOVE


----------



## Grande Latte

It looks great on you. The ability to slide it off must feel reassuring. I’m afraid to have jewelry I can’t take off b/c I’ve had health emergency previously. Good choice. Enjoy it!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Added WG Cartier Love bracelet next to YG one I've received a couple of weeks ago....I truly love both simple screw design without any diamonds on these bracelet design personally  Thanks for letting me share   Both size 16cm.


I wear them on my right wrist now and they gets scratch a lots daily. I know they gets scratch more eventually. I don't know if I would move back to my left though I just don't like to wear with my watch on left ( especially new 31mm size watch ) as I often take off my watch. I know thats ultimate question for anyone which wrists to wear Love daily... 





I think this new MOP 31mm Rolex is little too much with 2 Loves together daily.....so maybe they better to stay on my right wrist...


----------



## MahaM

rrrwong said:


> View attachment 3844456
> View attachment 3844457
> 
> Got it on my 22th birthday


Lovely bracelet...looks great on you!
Enjoy wearing it..


----------



## Grande Latte

I like this YG WG combo on you. Very chic.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Grande Latte said:


> I like this YG WG combo on you. Very chic.


Thank you! @Grande Latte


----------



## Kmazz39

shopgirl4cc said:


> Added WG Cartier Love bracelet next to YG one I've received a couple of weeks ago....I truly love both simple screw design without any diamonds on these bracelet design personally  Thanks for letting me share   Both size 16cm.
> View attachment 3845572
> 
> I wear them on my right wrist now and they gets scratch a lots daily. I know they gets scratch more eventually. I don't know if I would move back to my left though I just don't like to wear with my watch on left ( especially new 31mm size watch ) as I often take off my watch. I know thats ultimate question for anyone which wrists to wear Love daily...
> View attachment 3845571
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845573
> 
> I think this new MOP 31mm Rolex is little too much with 2 Loves together daily.....so maybe they better to stay on my right wrist...


Lovely stack! I’ve got the exact same!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kmazz39 said:


> Lovely stack! I’ve got the exact same!


Look great on you!!! @Kmazz39  I’m so happy we’re twins on exact same set include even same wide Love Ring 
Can I ask your feedback How are they together on your right wrist? Are you right handed as well?


----------



## Kmazz39

I am right handed and have worn them together on my right wrist ever since I purchased them. They clink together from time to time and I always check the screws for looseness but none of it bothers me. I’m okay with scratches too, it’s the nature of the bracelet


----------



## junime

Does anyone wear a Love Cuff with the new Thin Love bangle and if so are the cuff and the bangle the same size?  I'd love to see pictures!  

I've had my RG thin for 2 weeks now and absolutely love it but think it needs a friend   If it looks good together, I'd like to add a YG with a single diamond (sure wish the made the RG cuff with a single diamond instead of the pink stone).  If the cuff and thin don't go well together then I will add another thin.  I sure wish they made a thin with 4 diamonds!!


----------



## belleenchanted

I posted this as a new thread but got no replies.   I was wondering if anyone here could help me.  Thanks in advance!
I just gave birth to my baby boy and dh wants to buy me a love bracelet.  I tried the bracelet on in my last trimester but my wrist was too swollen so I measured a size 18.  I vaguely remembered size 18 was too big when I tried it on a few years prior (but I'm not sure).  I don't like loose bangles so we did not buy it at that time.  Now my wrist has gotten a lot better but my fingers are still a little swollen (my engagement ring still does not fit) so I'm not sure if my wrist is back at my previous size yet.  
So my question is, how should you measure your wrist?  Do you measure it at the wrist bone?  Or above or below it?  Do you then add 1 cm to get a tight fit?  I don't want to keep going to my local store to try it on and not buy.  
Another question is, I want to engrave ds's name and birthday onto my bracelet, but just writing his name and dob is kind of plain.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what words I should write?  Should I put all of our names (me, husband, and baby)?
Any help is sincerely appreciated!


----------



## junime

I want to add another Thin Love.  I have the RG one and absolutely love it!  Trying to decide on what color to get for the second.  I'd love another RG one, but would that be weird to have 2 RGs?  Otherwise, I'm kind of 50/50 split on if I want WG or YG.

Help me choose!!


----------



## mrsblake18

Hi, I'm new on here and had some questions about the LOVE bracelet. I'm hoping to buy a rose gold bracelet and have been looking to purchase my first one pre-owned. I measured my wrist and its exactly 16cm and I found a size 19 on ann's website, but I'm not sure if that'll be too big. The nearest Cartier to me is over an hour away and I just don't have an opportunity to go to the store to try it on. Does anyone own a size 19 and have a size 16 wrist? I'd love to see how it would fit! Also, what's a good price range for a pre-owned bracelet (no diamonds) that comes with the box and certificate? If I purchase a preowned bracelet, will Cartier give me any issues if I need to take it in for servicing? Sorry for the long post, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## cartier_love

rrrwong said:


> View attachment 3844456
> View attachment 3844457
> 
> Got it on my 22th birthday


Gorgeous! WOW! So beautiful!


----------



## babypanda

mrsblake18 said:


> Hi, I'm new on here and had some questions about the LOVE bracelet. I'm hoping to buy a rose gold bracelet and have been looking to purchase my first one pre-owned. I measured my wrist and its exactly 16cm and I found a size 19 on ann's website, but I'm not sure if that'll be too big. The nearest Cartier to me is over an hour away and I just don't have an opportunity to go to the store to try it on. Does anyone own a size 19 and have a size 16 wrist? I'd love to see how it would fit! Also, what's a good price range for a pre-owned bracelet (no diamonds) that comes with the box and certificate? If I purchase a preowned bracelet, will Cartier give me any issues if I need to take it in for servicing? Sorry for the long post, I really appreciate it!!


My wrist is 16 and I wear a size 18 bracelet. The usual rule is to go one size up if you want a narrow fit and 2 sizes if you prefer it loose. I initially got the 17 as recommended by my SA and found it very uncomfortable so I exchanged it for 18. I can turn the 18 around my wrist but it won’t turn spontaneously. I think 19 will be too big.


----------



## mrsblake18

babypanda said:


> My wrist is 16 and I wear a size 18 bracelet. The usual rule is to go one size up if you want a narrow fit and 2 sizes if you prefer it loose. I initially got the 17 as recommended by my SA and found it very uncomfortable so I exchanged it for 18. I can turn the 18 around my wrist but it won’t turn spontaneously. I think 19 will be too big.



I was hoping it would work out because it was he best price I've seen so far, but I'll keep looking! Thank you so much for your advice!!


----------



## Cat2708

mrsblake18 said:


> Hi, I'm new on here and had some questions about the LOVE bracelet. I'm hoping to buy a rose gold bracelet and have been looking to purchase my first one pre-owned. I measured my wrist and its exactly 16cm and I found a size 19 on ann's website, but I'm not sure if that'll be too big. The nearest Cartier to me is over an hour away and I just don't have an opportunity to go to the store to try it on. Does anyone own a size 19 and have a size 16 wrist? I'd love to see how it would fit! Also, what's a good price range for a pre-owned bracelet (no diamonds) that comes with the box and certificate? If I purchase a preowned bracelet, will Cartier give me any issues if I need to take it in for servicing? Sorry for the long post, I really appreciate it!!




Hello ! I have a 16.5 wrist and I wear a 19 bracelet 
I had a 18 and chose the 19 for abit more movement 

Here’s the 18 vs 19


----------



## mrsblake18

Cat2708 said:


> Hello ! I have a 16.5 wrist and I wear a 19 bracelet
> I had a 18 and chose the 19 for abit more movement
> 
> Here’s the 18 vs 19



That doesn't look too big, can you turn it all the way around?


----------



## Cat2708

mrsblake18 said:


> That doesn't look too big, can you turn it all the way around?



My 19 does turn when I play with it but it sits normal on my arm.
It’s comforfable too, I had the 18 and it was summer and didn’t like the close feeling I got after sleeping with it on.
That’s how low it sits on my hands downward
And the previous was the 18 higher and 19 lower 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Then I posted two 19s stacked my original love and the thin love


----------



## mrsblake18

Cat2708 said:


> My 19 does turn when I play with it but it sits normal on my arm.
> It’s comforfable too, I had the 18 and it was summer and didn’t like the close feeling I got after sleeping with it on.
> That’s how low it sits on my hands downward
> And the previous was the 18 higher and 19 lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848718
> 
> 
> Then I posted two 19s stacked my original love and the thin love



Thank you so much! I'm really nervous with the fit but the difference between the 18 and the 19 doesn't look tremendous. Let's see what my husband thinks


----------



## VandaOrchid

mrsblake18 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm really nervous with the fit but the difference between the 18 and the 19 doesn't look tremendous. Let's see what my husband thinks


My feeling is that the 19 will be too big. Some people prefer to size up 1 cm and some 2, but I haven't heard of anyone sizing up 3 cm unless they are hoping to slip the bangle off without undoing the screws. I would make sure there is a return policy just in case if you decide to go for it.


----------



## mrsblake18

karly9 said:


> My feeling is that the 19 will be too big. Some people prefer to size up 1 cm and some 2, but I haven't heard of anyone sizing up 3 cm unless they are hoping to slip the bangle off without undoing the screws. I would make sure there is a return policy just in case if you decide to go for it.



Considering I can't go to try it on, I trust you guys. It seems like the consensus is that the 19 will be too big for my wrist. I'll keep looking for a good deal in a size 18 - thank you everyone for your advice, everyone is wonderful!


----------



## Grande Latte

Well, I just wanted to help you out. This is not a Cartier Love bracelet, but of a diamond bangle mom gifted to me years ago. So you can get a similar idea on sizes. The measurement is 16cm, and my natural wrist size is 13.5cm. So it's 2.5cm bigger.

It rotates spontaneously on my wrist, and slides almost half way down my arm. It won't slide off my hand. And most of the time I don't even see the diamond size, but the plain WG side. But I love it because it's LOVE from mom and the diamonds are brilliant emerald cuts. I wear it, but would never pair it with anything else. So it's a standalone piece. 

So going many sizes up is not impossible, but you just have to know what you're dealing with and see if you can coexist with larger than expected bangle.


----------



## Violet Bleu

junime said:


> I want to add another Thin Love.  I have the RG one and absolutely love it!  Trying to decide on what color to get for the second.  I'd love another RG one, but would that be weird to have 2 RGs?  Otherwise, I'm kind of 50/50 split on if I want WG or YG.
> 
> Help me choose!!


Another RG would be beautiful, but I would go with WG for a nice contrast.


----------



## junime

Violet Bleu said:


> Another RG would be beautiful, but I would go with WG for a nice contrast.



I agree about the contrast so I ordered the WG shortly after I posted and it arrived yesterday.  I hate that I don't live by a store but with online I get free overnight and no tax!!

I really want to love the WG and I do love it on it's own, but I'm not sure I love it next to the RG.  It's like the RG is orangish and the WG is almost kind of lavender color and I'm not sure it looks good together?

I'm not sure what I'll do?  Maybe send it back and wait and hope for a thin with regular diamonds (like a 4 diamond one, not pave).


----------



## luvmy3girls

junime said:


> I agree about the contrast so I ordered the WG shortly after I posted and it arrived yesterday.  I hate that I don't live by a store but with online I get free overnight and no tax!!
> 
> I really want to love the WG and I do love it on it's own, but I'm not sure I love it next to the RG.  It's like the RG is orangish and the WG is almost kind of lavender color and I'm not sure it looks good together?
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll do?  Maybe send it back and wait and hope for a thin with regular diamonds (like a 4 diamond one, not pave).



Do you have a pic of them on together?


----------



## junime

luvmy3girls said:


> Do you have a pic of them on together?



The color is gorgeous on it's own, I'm just not sure if I like it next to the RG is some lighting conditions.


----------



## VandaOrchid

junime said:


> The color is gorgeous on it's own, I'm just not sure if I like it next to the RG is some lighting conditions.
> 
> View attachment 3850300


I quite like the RG and WG together, especially when playing with different combos of other WG/RG jewelry with rings, earrings, or bracelets like your stack. I have both rose and white gold pieces, and find that having a set of bracelets in both colors helps to extend the mix and match wearability of all my other pieces. 

You mentioned you weren't sure if you like the colors next to each other. Does that change if you add additional RG or WG jewelries in varying ratios? I like to experiment, and always look in the full length mirror to see the overall effect of the ensemble. You mind find that certain things look great in a big picture way that you can't appreciate just looking down at your wrist


----------



## babypanda

snow989 said:


> Thank you for replying.
> 
> I actually did not think about stacking another thin, but I might think about it now.
> 
> Thank you, I agree they are all very stunning pieces!
> 
> Yes, they are so tempting !
> I actually have mostly rg and yg jewelry. I only have one ring that is in wg that I wear practically everyday (Tiffany T Wire Ring with Diamonds), this was actually part of the reason for wanting another wg piece to mix my jewelry.
> 
> So I took everyone's comments in to consideration and went to Cartier today and did the exchange for the sm rg after trying it on and couldn't have been happier. I am so glad I did not actually wear the sm wg and only tried it on at home using gloves, took the picture and put it back in to the box or I would have regretted it. Thanks everyone that replied to my post! I am already thinking about the next piece ~ Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3822132



I love this stack. I also have a classic RG and planning on adding a thin RG soon. Are your 2 bracelets the same size? the thin looks a bit smaller on the pictures...


----------



## Violet Bleu

junime said:


> The color is gorgeous on it's own, I'm just not sure if I like it next to the RG is some lighting conditions.
> 
> View attachment 3850300


I love this combo together. If you don’t, send it back before it gets scratches.


----------



## Orchidlady

junime said:


> The color is gorgeous on it's own, I'm just not sure if I like it next to the RG is some lighting conditions.
> 
> View attachment 3850300


I personally love mixing metals and love the look of the RG and WG together.


----------



## yogamamaloves

junime said:


> I agree about the contrast so I ordered the WG shortly after I posted and it arrived yesterday.  I hate that I don't live by a store but with online I get free overnight and no tax!!
> 
> I really want to love the WG and I do love it on it's own, but I'm not sure I love it next to the RG.  It's like the RG is orangish and the WG is almost kind of lavender color and I'm not sure it looks good together?
> 
> I'm not sure what I'll do?  Maybe send it back and wait and hope for a thin with regular diamonds (like a 4 diamond one, not pave).



I actually like doubling up. I have two stacked yellow thins and love it. I'm sure two rose would look amazing too. I would return it honestly and get another rose one if your not loving the color play of the rose and white. Do it before you get any scratches on the new one.


----------



## junime

I haven't figured out how to multi-quote, but in reference to my not being totally in love with the thin RG & WG loves on me, I decided that since it wasn't love at first sight, I went ahead and sent it back.  I will replace it with something, I'm just not sure what yet.  I do tend to be a minimalist and think the thin looks just lovely by itself as well  

I wish the full sized Love opened and closed as easily as the thin version.

Also, I asked the SA on the phone if there was any chance that the thin version would come out in a diamond version and she didn't know but says they sure get a lot of requests for it.  I would definitely get one if they did...although I'd still probably be indecisive on color, LOL!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

junime said:


> I haven't figured out how to multi-quote, but in reference to my not being totally in love with the thin RG & WG loves on me, I decided that since it wasn't love at first sight, I went ahead and sent it back.  I will replace it with something, I'm just not sure what yet.  I do tend to be a minimalist and think the thin looks just lovely by itself as well
> 
> I wish the full sized Love opened and closed as easily as the thin version.
> 
> Also, I asked the SA on the phone if there was any chance that the thin version would come out in a diamond version and she didn't know but says they sure get a lot of requests for it.  I would definitely get one if they did...although I'd still probably be indecisive on color, LOL!!


You made the right choice!


----------



## Saraja

Ok friends, can anyone tell me a Price difference between purchasing at Heathrow vs doing a gift ship? The state I live in dosnt have Cartier so I know I can have one shipped and I would be able to do the "gift" option to send to a different address. A few SAs have mentioned it to me but I was never sure what that actually meant? Do I just pay the tax in my state? I have wanted to travel back to Europe and think the savings there is roughly $1,000 which would pay for a large position of my plane tickets. So now I'm just wondering if it worth putting the purchase off for another year or just getting the love bracelet I was going to purchase 2 years ago?


----------



## Daydreamer Queen

Helen Le said:


> My two loves mix with the trinity bracelet.



Hi Helen! May i know your 2 loves are the thin yellow gold? Thank u!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Saraja said:


> Ok friends, can anyone tell me a Price difference between purchasing at Heathrow vs doing a gift ship? The state I live in dosnt have Cartier so I know I can have one shipped and I would be able to do the "gift" option to send to a different address. A few SAs have mentioned it to me but I was never sure what that actually meant? Do I just pay the tax in my state? I have wanted to travel back to Europe and think the savings there is roughly $1,000 which would pay for a large position of my plane tickets. So now I'm just wondering if it worth putting the purchase off for another year or just getting the love bracelet I was going to purchase 2 years ago?


There is no savings anymore buying at Heathrow airport due to 2 recent price increases.

If you don't have a Cartier boutique in your state, then you don't need to pay any sales tax. It may be your best option now.


----------



## avcbob

As for not paying sales tax, that may not be entirely true.  I can't speak for other states, in California if a resident buys something outside the state, either in person at a over the counter or via mail/internet, they are required to pay California sales tax! It's called a 'use tax' and is paid on the income tax form at then end of the year. Take a look at your return and you'll see a line calculate and pay tax for items purchased without sales tax.  Just because the vendor didn't collect tax doesn't mean it's not due.  In fact if something is purchased in another state that does charge sales tax, but at a lower rate than where you live, you are required to pay the difference to California!  Does anyone do this, or will they get caught if they don't??  Probably not, but it could be considered tax evasion.  I suspect other states with a sales tax have similar laws.




voodoodoll2005 said:


> There is no savings anymore buying at Heathrow airport due to 2 recent price increases.
> 
> If you don't have a Cartier boutique in your state, then you don't need to pay any sales tax. It may be your best option now.


----------



## Kelly low

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cartier-Love-18ct-White-Gold-Necklace-Bracelet-Set-3-600-/232498874893


Hi thanks for adding me. I am interested in the above item but not sure if it is authentic and is it a good buy?


----------



## Kindness3

shopgirl4cc said:


> Added WG Cartier Love bracelet next to YG one I've received a couple of weeks ago....I truly love both simple screw design without any diamonds on these bracelet design personally  Thanks for letting me share   Both size 16cm.
> View attachment 3845572
> 
> I wear them on my right wrist now and they gets scratch a lots daily. I know they gets scratch more eventually. I don't know if I would move back to my left though I just don't like to wear with my watch on left ( especially new 31mm size watch ) as I often take off my watch. I know thats ultimate question for anyone which wrists to wear Love daily...
> View attachment 3845571
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845573
> 
> I think this new MOP 31mm Rolex is little too much with 2 Loves together daily.....so maybe they better to stay on my right wrist...


Like u is wear them on my right wrist too,they do take more wear and tear but I feel more comfortable  with them on my right wrist


----------



## Kindness3

junime said:


> Does anyone wear a Love Cuff with the new Thin Love bangle and if so are the cuff and the bangle the same size?  I'd love to see pictures!
> 
> I've had my RG thin for 2 weeks now and absolutely love it but think it needs a friend   If it looks good together, I'd like to add a YG with a single diamond (sure wish the made the RG cuff with a single diamond instead of the pink stone).  If the cuff and thin don't go well together then I will add another thin.  I sure wish they made a thin with 4 diamonds!!


I don't know but I hope someone here can help u and give u pictures which would be big help too,congradation on your love too


----------



## Kindness3

belleenchanted said:


> I posted this as a new thread but got no replies.   I was wondering if anyone here could help me.  Thanks in advance!
> I just gave birth to my baby boy and dh wants to buy me a love bracelet.  I tried the bracelet on in my last trimester but my wrist was too swollen so I measured a size 18.  I vaguely remembered size 18 was too big when I tried it on a few years prior (but I'm not sure).  I don't like loose bangles so we did not buy it at that time.  Now my wrist has gotten a lot better but my fingers are still a little swollen (my engagement ring still does not fit) so I'm not sure if my wrist is back at my previous size yet.
> So my question is, how should you measure your wrist?  Do you measure it at the wrist bone?  Or above or below it?  Do you then add 1 cm to get a tight fit?  I don't want to keep going to my local store to try it on and not buy.
> Another question is, I want to engrave ds's name and birthday onto my bracelet, but just writing his name and dob is kind of plain.  Does anyone have any suggestions on what words I should write?  Should I put all of our names (me, husband, and baby)?
> Any help is sincerely appreciated!


Congratulation on your baby, I find as we get older our wrist change I bet the 18 would fit ,u can order online if don't fit u can send it back so it's option which I think would be big help for you too


----------



## bunnyNwife

I have a dilemma here... I have a size 16 thin love & size 17 original love. 

I got the thin one 1st bcos I have medical condition which require emergency mri and thin one can easily removed. Recently my doc announced that I m in complete remission and I got excited n got an original love (I wanted it for long but held back due to my health reason).

I have small wrist 15cm but carrot arm  so it’s hard to get right fitting. Plus I don’t like to wear it like a loose Bangle too. 17 thin seems “looser” and give me that Bangle feel. 17 original is just nice to me. 16 thin seems tad snugged. I stay in tropical country so it’s summer 365 days in a year.?

Shld I stack it or sell off the thin one ? Both r RG. 










Hope to hear you all out. TIA


----------



## junime

First off, what wonderful news about remission!!  Yay!!

In your pictures I think the bracelets look good together.  If you're not very worried about the smaller one getting scratched since there will likely be times they overlap, the keep them both.  It seems the smaller ones don't show scratches as much as the full sized. Can you wear them together for a few days and see what you think?  I love the two RGs together!!  I finally settled on two thin RGs and love it!!

Again, congrats on remission!!!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

bunnyNwife said:


> I have a dilemma here... I have a size 16 thin love & size 17 original love.
> 
> I got the thin one 1st bcos I have medical condition which require emergency mri and thin one can easily removed. Recently my doc announced that I m in complete remission and I got excited n got an original love (I wanted it for long but held back due to my health reason).
> 
> I have small wrist 15cm but carrot arm  so it’s hard to get right fitting. Plus I don’t like to wear it like a loose Bangle too. 17 thin seems “looser” and give me that Bangle feel. 17 original is just nice to me. 16 thin seems tad snugged. I stay in tropical country so it’s summer 365 days in a year.?
> 
> Shld I stack it or sell off the thin one ? Both r RG.
> 
> View attachment 3856376
> 
> View attachment 3856377
> 
> View attachment 3856378
> 
> View attachment 3856379
> 
> 
> Hope to hear you all out. TIA



They both look great!!!!  but they should be the same size if you want to wear them together so it would be less annoying maybe wear the thin one on the other hand !!


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. Now I can really see the difference of the two sizes when you wear them side by side. Like the previous poster, I'd say wear one on each wrist for now. Don't make any hasty decisions, sell only when you feel comfortable.


----------



## Kindness3

bunnyNwife said:


> I have a dilemma here... I have a size 16 thin love & size 17 original love.
> 
> I got the thin one 1st bcos I have medical condition which require emergency mri and thin one can easily removed. Recently my doc announced that I m in complete remission and I got excited n got an original love (I wanted it for long but held back due to my health reason).
> 
> I have small wrist 15cm but carrot arm  so it’s hard to get right fitting. Plus I don’t like to wear it like a loose Bangle too. 17 thin seems “looser” and give me that Bangle feel. 17 original is just nice to me. 16 thin seems tad snugged. I stay in tropical country so it’s summer 365 days in a year.?
> 
> Shld I stack it or sell off the thin one ? Both r RG.
> 
> View attachment 3856376
> 
> View attachment 3856377
> 
> View attachment 3856378
> 
> View attachment 3856379
> 
> 
> Hope to hear you all out. TIA


Congratulation on the good news of your remission :,》:》:》 also congratulation on your loves ,like other people said I wear them on separate wrist. Or you could exchange your love for then same.size as the thin one ,either way looks amazing on you ♡♡♡


----------



## mewt

bunnyNwife said:


> I have a dilemma here... I have a size 16 thin love & size 17 original love.
> 
> I got the thin one 1st bcos I have medical condition which require emergency mri and thin one can easily removed. Recently my doc announced that I m in complete remission and I got excited n got an original love (I wanted it for long but held back due to my health reason).
> 
> I have small wrist 15cm but carrot arm  so it’s hard to get right fitting. Plus I don’t like to wear it like a loose Bangle too. 17 thin seems “looser” and give me that Bangle feel. 17 original is just nice to me. 16 thin seems tad snugged. I stay in tropical country so it’s summer 365 days in a year.?
> 
> Shld I stack it or sell off the thin one ? Both r RG.
> 
> View attachment 3856376
> 
> View attachment 3856377
> 
> View attachment 3856378
> 
> View attachment 3856379
> 
> 
> Hope to hear you all out. TIA



I think you should sell the thin (to me! ), mainly because it seems the original love is what you had your heart set on and the thin was always a placeholder. The different sizes would bother me, and the 17 original looks great on you. Congrats on your health improvement!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Thanks all! Original love is also a milestone gift that I can regain a healthy brain [emoji6]

The thin one is kinda snug on the other hand. I guess I will have to sell it. 

Mewt, I will PM u Separately [emoji4]


----------



## Kindness3

SFbaby96 said:


> So I should just take it into a store and say "can I have a quick shine?" ? I'm worried if it's fake and I take it in, they'll make a mockery of me.


I don't know how else I'm sorry to will know if it's real or not ,your other options is to u can say you where going by the store your friend asked u to bring in for shine I'm sorry trying to help


----------



## Andy1612

Hi everyone, I’m traveling for the first time with my love bracelet. Will I need to take it off at the security?


----------



## bunnyNwife

Andy1612 said:


> Hi everyone, I’m traveling for the first time with my love bracelet. Will I need to take it off at the security?



Went thru 4 airport scanners last week and only triggered 1, shown them the bracelet n they did a quick manual scan using mobile device and let me go.


----------



## Mininana

I trigger every single scan with 2 love bracelets. Didn't happen when I had just 1

I get a body pat down and so far only two people asked if I could take it off but I explained I can't


----------



## Luv n bags

I wear a Love and a JUC daily.  Both set off the airport scanners.  I told them they can’t be removed.  They accepted that response.  Guess each airport is different.


----------



## Kindness3

Such beautiful fall day out ,


----------



## SashaJustine

I always set the airport security alarms off with classic love, thin love and JUC! I end up just going through the 3d scanner or getting patted down. Most airports are used to these bracelets I think.


----------



## SashaJustine

Update::: just went through TSA pre-check airport security at Reagan Airport in D.C. As per usual my loves set off the alarm and even though they know the bracelets can’t come off they still had to pat me down as part of their safety protocol. ***PRO TIP*** the TSA agent that patted me down advised me to put a finger or shirt sleeve under my Loves next time as that breaks up the transmission of the gold to the alarm!! I have yet to try that but thought I would post here in case someone else travelling wants to try this out!


----------



## yogamamaloves

SashaJustine said:


> Update::: just went through TSA pre-check airport security at Reagan Airport in D.C. As per usual my loves set off the alarm and even though they know the bracelets can’t come off they still had to pat me down as part of their safety protocol. ***PRO TIP*** the TSA agent that patted me down advised me to put a finger or shirt sleeve under my Loves next time as that breaks up the transmission of the gold to the alarm!! I have yet to try that but thought I would post here in case someone else travelling wants to try this out!



What do you mean by under?  Like have a long sleeve on and place the brackets over the sleeve? And do you mean stick a finger between the bracelet and your skin? Just curious. I travel all the time and wondering if I should try these methods. Lol


----------



## SashaJustine

yogamamaloves said:


> What do you mean by under?  Like have a long sleeve on and place the brackets over the sleeve? And do you mean stick a finger between the bracelet and your skin? Just curious. I travel all the time and wondering if I should try these methods. Lol


Yes, according to the TSA agent if you put a finger between the bracelet and your skin, or a shirt between the gold and your skin that should break up the transmission to the machine. I have yet to try this myself!


----------



## Gina123

Hello ladies, I was surprised by my husband’s gift for our anniversary with a Cartier Love bracelet. I was super thrilled and I’m leaning toward all diamonds. Thank you for letting me share!

View attachment 3860433


----------



## Kindness3

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies, I was surprised by my husband’s gift for our anniversary with a Cartier Love bracelet. I was super thrilled and I’m leaning toward all diamonds. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3860432
> View attachment 3860433


Lovely congradulation on your anniversary .Love all diamond too ♡♡♡


----------



## Grande Latte

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies, I was surprised by my husband’s gift for our anniversary with a Cartier Love bracelet. I was super thrilled and I’m leaning toward all diamonds. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3860432
> View attachment 3860433



Very nice stack. I really like your diamond tennis bracelet too. The diamonds are huge!


----------



## mrsblake18

I'll be buying the rose Gold Love Bracelet because the price jus can't be beat. Can anyone authenticate this before I purchase? Thank you so much! 

www.annsfabulousfinds.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/copy-of-ct-l0928-06-cartier-rose-gold-love-bracelet


----------



## Gina123

Kindness3 said:


> Lovely congradulation on your anniversary .Love all diamond too ♡♡♡





Grande Latte said:


> Very nice stack. I really like your diamond tennis bracelet too. The diamonds are huge!



Thank you for your kind words. [emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## kelly girl

mrsblake18; I've made a number of purchases from AFFs. The business is very reputable and I've never read any negative reviews. My interactions with AFFs have always been A+++.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Gorgeous as always, Gina.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## cartier_love

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies, I was surprised by my husband’s gift for our anniversary with a Cartier Love bracelet. I was super thrilled and I’m leaning toward all diamonds. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3860432
> View attachment 3860433



I like the 4 diamond best. Your tennis bracelet is beautiful. Less diamonds just changes it up a little. Either bracelet is beautiful!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies, I was surprised by my husband’s gift for our anniversary with a Cartier Love bracelet. I was super thrilled and I’m leaning toward all diamonds. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3860432
> View attachment 3860433



I am totally in love with your tennis bracelet! May I ask were you purchased it from? Was it specially made? It looks perfect paired with the Love!


----------



## Grande Latte

I finally joined the club and went for the gold. Now, I'm on tight budget for a long, long time.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Grande Latte said:


> I finally joined the club and went for the gold. Now, I'm on tight budget for a long, long time.
> 
> View attachment 3865109


Congrats Grande Latte! Looks gorgeous with your watch. Is this your first LOVE bracelet?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Grande Latte said:


> I finally joined the club and went for the gold. Now, I'm on tight budget for a long, long time.
> 
> View attachment 3865109



Gorgeous, congrats [emoji322][emoji322][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Grande Latte

karly9 said:


> Congrats Grande Latte! Looks gorgeous with your watch. Is this your first LOVE bracelet?



Yes, it's my first one. And might be my only one. 

I modeled it with my Rolex, but in real life, I'd wear it just by itself and not take it off. As much as I love other people stacking their LOVE bracelets, I just can't stand the weight and the clanking noise.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Grande Latte said:


> Yes, it's my first one. And might be my only one.
> 
> I modeled it with my Rolex, but in real life, I'd wear it just by itself and not take it off. As much as I love other people stacking their LOVE bracelets, I just can't stand the weight and the clanking noise.



Yay! I bought the thin pave love as my first one as well, and agonized over the decision for a long time and even felt a bit guilty for splurging straight for the pave since the plain are so beautiful as well. But I realized that despite others' lovely stacks I personally enjoy the look and feel of just one, and play with adding rings instead.

I will say that if you stack with other Loves they feel more comfortable to me since they sit flush than if you choose a different style bracelet. I especially like the look of one thin and one classic stacked together. If they only make the classic one easier to take off I'd consider it


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I know the thin pave looks best with a plain classic YG. But I'll stick with this new purchase for now and reassess as I go. I cannot emphasize how happy I'm with this purchase. Every time I look down at my wrist I'm so giddy like a schoolgirl. Who knew a bracelet can make me so happy? 

Now, I'll try to live with it 24/7 for a week and see how I deal. I've never tried to wear jewelry and NOT take it off. So this is a first for me. Will update you guys on my progress.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, I know the thin pave looks best with a plain classic YG. But I'll stick with this new purchase for now and reassess as I go. I cannot emphasize how happy I'm with this purchase. Every time I look down at my wrist I'm so giddy like a schoolgirl. Who knew a bracelet can make me so happy?
> 
> Now, I'll try to live with it 24/7 for a week and see how I deal. I've never tried to wear jewelry and NOT take it off. So this is a first for me. Will update you guys on my progress.



Just in case you do want to take it off I'm happy to report that I take mine off daily and the mechanism has held up fine for the last two months. The SA said it was designed to be on/off as much as you wish - it was the selling point of the thin version for me. Great to hear how happy you are with your new purchase! Wear in good health!


----------



## Engine_T

Just got my thin Love, put it on since yesterday lunch time. This morning I realised my arm is bruised where the screw is. Could it be sizing problem? This is size 17 and I actually exchanged from size 16 because it is a little tight on my right arm (dominant). It is a bit low when it is hang loose at the wrist so I tend to pull it up further to secure it on my arm. Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## kewave

^
Wow, the bruise looks bad. But the bracelet already looks big on your arm so I wouldn't go any bigger.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Yikes, does it hurt? A bigger size wouldn't help, the bruise would just be further up your arm. Do you generally sleep with your arm underneath you? Maybe adjusting position will help.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

It might be because it is too big I had a similar problem with a size 17 regular love bracelet and I switched to a 16 haven’t had any problems since


----------



## Grande Latte

Or maybe you hit something during your busy day and you didn’t even realize it. That said, that LOVE does look a bit big on you.

My question is on the thin love, one click to make the screws horizontal is enough to lock the bangle. Do I need to click it a few times to make it more secure. Which way is the right way to wear it? Please advise.


----------



## Engine_T

lvjunkyxo said:


> It might be because it is too big I had a similar problem with a size 17 regular love bracelet and I switched to a 16 haven’t had any problems since





karly9 said:


> Yikes, does it hurt? A bigger size wouldn't help, the bruise would just be further up your arm. Do you generally sleep with your arm underneath you? Maybe adjusting position will help.





kewave said:


> ^
> Wow, the bruise looks bad. But the bracelet already looks big on your arm so I wouldn't go any bigger.


I think it is just me being too cautious to not let it drop to my wrist so that I don’t bang it. I will check with Cartier if I can exchange to size 16. Hope that will fix the problem otherwise it is not for me.


----------



## Engine_T

Grande Latte said:


> Or maybe you hit something during your busy day and you didn’t even realize it. That said, that LOVE does look a bit big on you.
> 
> My question is on the thin love, one click to make the screws horizontal is enough to lock the bangle. Do I need to click it a few times to make it more secure. Which way is the right way to wear it? Please advise.


No I have been very careful to not let anything touch it. And yes I think it is too big on me. 
There is no need to twist more than what it needs to make it horizontal.  So it is just 90 degrees twist to secure it.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Grande Latte said:


> I finally joined the club and went for the gold. Now, I'm on tight budget for a long, long time.
> 
> View attachment 3865109


Congrats! Very beautiful looks amazing on you!


----------



## Ysnes

Dear Members,

I hooe it’s okay I post in here such I’m very much a newbie. Also I don’t want to offend anyone these are my personal opinions and this reflects to me and my style only. In some cases I love the looks!! I used to wear the love bracelets for a very long time (2005ish) I always wore a regular in WG and a YG with four diamonds. Later on 2010 but could have been a bit later I added a RG multicolor. I was so happy with my stack until the bracelets became as widely seen and “trademarks” for a certain type of celebrity which I did not channel. So the bracelets were given to a younger sibling who is very much in the Kardashian’s era. I do love the style and idea behind the love bracelets. (As in have your love secure Their love for you). So when the new thin style became available I was very excited I liked the style but was always doubting that f I spend money on it and it became overhyped again would it be worth it. About 2 weeks ago it was my 7th wedding anniversary And my husband surprised me with the thin love bracelets. I must admit I am over the moon and love the way they look. They don’t scream and are so lovely. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





He gifted me the new small style in plain YG and the paved one in WG.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yes. A huge part of the reason I joined the LOVE club is because of the thin collection and the new size 15. I love how lightweight they are and subtle. They are what I'd call demur elegance and can easily go with any existing watches and bracelets I have. Or just alone by itself. 

Your bracelets are beautiful. The WG and YG combo is just so versatile. Congrats on your newfound love for Cartier love.


----------



## Zucnarf

Ysnes said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I hooe it’s okay I post in here such I’m very much a newbie. Also I don’t want to offend anyone these are my personal opinions and this reflects to me and my style only. In some cases I love the looks!! I used to wear the love bracelets for a very long time (2005ish) I always wore a regular in WG and a YG with four diamonds. Later on 2010 but could have been a bit later I added a RG multicolor. I was so happy with my stack until the bracelets became as widely seen and “trademarks” for a certain type of celebrity which I did not channel. So the bracelets were given to a younger sibling who is very much in the Kardashian’s era. I do love the style and idea behind the love bracelets. (As in have your love secure Their love for you). So when the new thin style became available I was very excited I liked the style but was always doubting that f I spend money on it and it became overhyped again would it be worth it. About 2 weeks ago it was my 7th wedding anniversary And my husband surprised me with the thin love bracelets. I must admit I am over the moon and love the way they look. They don’t scream and are so lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867936
> View attachment 3867937
> View attachment 3867938
> 
> He gifted me the new small style in plain YG and the paved one in WG.



Beautiful!


----------



## zoesassynuo

Grande Latte said:


> Yes. A huge part of the reason I joined the LOVE club is because of the thin collection and the new size 15. I love how lightweight they are and subtle. They are what I'd call demur elegance and can easily go with any existing watches and bracelets I have. Or just alone by itself.
> 
> Your bracelets are beautiful. The WG and YG combo is just so versatile. Congrats on your newfound love for Cartier love.



I do agree that it is more demure, more under the radar. I also recently join the thin love club. I do like the original love but I always thought it was just a bit too thick for my liking. But on others I always thought it was beautiful.
I bought it cause I like the idea of love and with new thin love, the idea of self love - and the new locking mechanism which makes it so much easier to remove which I need in my life.

Who knows I may get the original one day but for now, I am content with my thin One!

Btw I think wearing it alone is alright too! I know some don't find it to stand out, but to me is still does!


----------



## Daydreamer Queen

zoesassynuo said:


> View attachment 3868706
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree that it is more demure, more under the radar. I also recently join the thin love club. I do like the original love but I always thought it was just a bit too thick for my liking. But on others I always thought it was beautiful.
> I bought it cause I like the idea of love and with new thin love, the idea of self love - and the new locking mechanism which makes it so much easier to remove which I need in my life.
> 
> Who knows I may get the original one day but for now, I am content with my thin One!
> 
> Btw I think wearing it alone is alright too! I know some don't find it to stand out, but to me is still does!



Hi zoe, i do consider to purchase a thin love too, i really wish i could get the thicker version but i work in a hospital so they dont allow us to wear any bracelets. is yours a size 15?


----------



## zoesassynuo

Daydreamer Queen said:


> Hi zoe, i do consider to purchase a thin love too, i really wish i could get the thicker version but i work in a hospital so they dont allow us to wear any bracelets. is yours a size 15?



No actually mine is the 17. My hand is bigger than it looks . Go into the store and try it on! Best to get the correct size!


----------



## nycmamaofone

How does everybody stack their Love bracelet(s) without scratching up their Love(s)?? I wore my Hermes Clic Clac and it scratched a small part of my love. Now I'm afraid to stack it with anything else for fear of further damage.


----------



## apbaer

Help!  I’m having an emergency CT scan and don’t have my screwdriver with me.  What should I do?


----------



## googlewhack

Depends on area being scanned; is your arm going to be in the field of view.? Also try asking the radiographer / radiation technologist if they have a small screwdriver. You’d be amazed at the tools kicking about in X-Ray departments!


----------



## SashaJustine

Grande Latte said:


> I finally joined the club and went for the gold. Now, I'm on tight budget for a long, long time.
> 
> View attachment 3865109


Beautiful!! Congrats and enjoy it


----------



## UpUpnAway

I have been indecisive about what to get for my first love bracelet(s). Which would you pick? 

Choice 1: yellow gold four diamond love bracelet

Choice 2: thin plain gold love + thin plain rose gold love

Decisions!


----------



## Phoenix123

apbaer said:


> Help!  I’m having an emergency CT scan and don’t have my screwdriver with me.  What should I do?



CT scan is radiation, not magnetic (unlike an MRI).  You should not have to remove the bracelet, unless the scan is on your arm or hand, or areas nearby.  

I know bc I had both a CT scan and an MRI just last week.  I didn't have the screwdriver with me when I was admitted on an emergency basis also and that was fine.


----------



## Vvicky

UpUpnAway said:


> I have been indecisive about what to get for my first love bracelet(s). Which would you pick?
> 
> Choice 1: yellow gold four diamond love bracelet
> 
> Choice 2: thin plain gold love + thin plain rose gold love
> 
> Decisions!



I would definitely go for the 1 choice.


----------



## luvmy3girls

UpUpnAway said:


> I have been indecisive about what to get for my first love bracelet(s). Which would you pick?
> 
> Choice 1: yellow gold four diamond love bracelet
> 
> Choice 2: thin plain gold love + thin plain rose gold love
> 
> Decisions!



I would choose the classic


----------



## Morrison7552

nycmamaofone said:


> How does everybody stack their Love bracelet(s) without scratching up their Love(s)?? I wore my Hermes Clic Clac and it scratched a small part of my love. Now I'm afraid to stack it with anything else for fear of further damage.



I have two of the original love bracelets, and I always wear a satin cord bracelet in between them. I have a ton of different colors. I don’t like the bracelets hitting each other (plus the noise kinda bugs me) and it really prevents a lot of scratching that you would get from friction. My screws don’t become loose either. 

If I wear an Hermés clic clac, I’ll wear it on the opposite wrist. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Grande Latte

SashaJustine said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats and enjoy it



Thank you Sasha. You've been so helpful in answering my previous questions on the thin. I was going to buy this over the holidays, but I just couldn't wait!


----------



## Grande Latte

Phoenix123 said:


> CT scan is radiation, not magnetic (unlike an MRI).  You should not have to remove the bracelet, unless the scan is on your arm or hand, or areas nearby.
> 
> I know bc I had both a CT scan and an MRI just last week.  I didn't have the screwdriver with me when I was admitted on an emergency basis also and that was fine.



Oh dear. Sorry to hear about your emergency, I hope you're doing okay. Health is everything.


----------



## Phoenix123

Grande Latte said:


> Oh dear. Sorry to hear about your emergency, I hope you're doing okay. Health is everything.



I'm fine now, thank you. x


----------



## junime

UpUpnAway said:


> I have been indecisive about what to get for my first love bracelet(s). Which would you pick?
> 
> Choice 1: yellow gold four diamond love bracelet
> 
> Choice 2: thin plain gold love + thin plain rose gold love
> 
> Decisions!



I have two thins (both in RG) and couldn't be happier!! I considered a single, but was so nervous about all the stories of loose screws.  Also, the thins are so easy to remove if you choose to do so.  and rumor has it there will be a diamond version released soon.  I am pretty sure I will be adding a third to my stack at that time 

I am certain you will love whichever you choose.  Are you near enough to a store to try them in person?  Be sure as post picture when you do


----------



## Phoenix123

junime said:


> I have two thins (both in RG) and couldn't be happier!! I considered a single, but was so nervous about all the stories of loose screws.  Also, the thins are so easy to remove if you choose to do so.  and *rumor has it there will be a diamond version released soon. * I am pretty sure I will be adding a third to my stack at that time
> 
> I am certain you will love whichever you choose.  Are you near enough to a store to try them in person?  Be sure as post picture when you do



The thin Loves in pave/ diamonds have already been released.


----------



## junime

Phoenix123 said:


> The thin Loves in pave/ diamonds have already been released.



That one is gorgeous, but I just can't bring myself to spend that much.  The rumor I hear is that is will be more like the ones where the diamond is in the place of the screw motif like the 4 diamond regular?  Or that's my hope at least


----------



## Phoenix123

junime said:


> That one is gorgeous, but I just can't bring myself to spend that much.  The rumor I hear is that is will be more like the ones where the diamond is in the place of the screw motif like the 4 diamond regular?  Or that's my hope at least



Ah, ok.  I totally 100% agree with you!!  I'd LOVE a thin Love with 4 diamonds!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Morrison7552 said:


> I have two of the original love bracelets, and I always wear a satin cord bracelet in between them. I have a ton of different colors. I don’t like the bracelets hitting each other (plus the noise kinda bugs me) and it really prevents a lot of scratching that you would get from friction. My screws don’t become loose either.
> 
> If I wear an Hermés clic clac, I’ll wear it on the opposite wrist.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for the reply. I see so many people stacking them that I was surprised when mine got damaged as a result of doing the same. I also didn't realize how loud stacking them would be--and I don't like the noise either. It makes sense that you put something between them. I think I'll just wear it alone going forward to minimize scratches.


----------



## rk4265

junime said:


> I have two thins (both in RG) and couldn't be happier!! I considered a single, but was so nervous about all the stories of loose screws.  Also, the thins are so easy to remove if you choose to do so.  and rumor has it there will be a diamond version released soon.  I am pretty sure I will be adding a third to my stack at that time
> 
> I am certain you will love whichever you choose.  Are you near enough to a store to try them in person?  Be sure as post picture when you do


Where have you heard this rumor? Would love a diamond thin. I would wait for that


----------



## nastasja

rk4265 said:


> Where have you heard this rumor? Would love a diamond thin. I would wait for that



Posted in this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/How-many-LOVE-bracelets-do-you-prefer-to-wear?.902324/


----------



## Gina123

Cavalier Girl said:


> Gorgeous as always, Gina.  Happy Anniversary!



Thank you Cavalier Girl! [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Gina123

cartier_love said:


> I like the 4 diamond best. Your tennis bracelet is beautiful. Less diamonds just changes it up a little. Either bracelet is beautiful!





LVSistinaMM said:


> I am totally in love with your tennis bracelet! May I ask were you purchased it from? Was it specially made? It looks perfect paired with the Love!



Thank you Cartier_love! I [emoji173]️ the 4 diamonds with the signature Cartier screws but I also love blings! So, I went with the all diamonds. I’ll be adding the signature Cartier in the future. [emoji6]

Thank you LVSistina! They are custom picked diamonds by my husband for previous anniversary gift. It’s an ascher cut alternating with brilliant cut. [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Grande Latte

UpUpnAway said:


> I have been indecisive about what to get for my first love bracelet(s). Which would you pick?
> 
> Choice 1: yellow gold four diamond love bracelet
> 
> Choice 2: thin plain gold love + thin plain rose gold love
> 
> Decisions!



I’d go for a thin plain YG first to see how I like it. Then go from there.


----------



## cartier_love

Grande Latte said:


> I finally joined the club and went for the gold. Now, I'm on tight budget for a long, long time.
> 
> View attachment 3865109



Beautiful! I love the thin pave bracelets!


----------



## SashaJustine

Grande Latte said:


> Thank you Sasha. You've been so helpful in answering my previous questions on the thin. I was going to buy this over the holidays, but I just couldn't wait!


Know you were waiting for the Holidays so was so surprised in the best way to see you have already purchased  It looks truly gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Grande Latte

SashaJustine said:


> Know you were waiting for the Holidays so was so surprised in the best way to see you have already purchased  It looks truly gorgeous on you!!



Well, lots have happened around me. Family is fine, except one of my closest childhood friends has fallen seriously ill, and another is moving to Spain for good. Made me really think about life and how precious every moment is. So I decided NOT to wait anymore. In life, all we do is waiting....


----------



## VandaOrchid

Grande Latte said:


> Well, lots have happened around me. Family is fine, except one of my closest childhood friends has fallen seriously ill, and another is moving to Spain for good. Made me really think about life and how precious every moment is. So I decided NOT to wait anymore. In life, all we do is waiting....



Sorry to hear about your childhood friend, hope they get better soon. Yes, life is short, important to cherish each day.


----------



## SashaJustine

Grande Latte said:


> Well, lots have happened around me. Family is fine, except one of my closest childhood friends has fallen seriously ill, and another is moving to Spain for good. Made me really think about life and how precious every moment is. So I decided NOT to wait anymore. In life, all we do is waiting....


I'm sorry to hear about your friend falling so ill. I hope they recover. Also, losing another close friend to a foreign country is never easy, especially when you need extra support right now. Maybe this will comfort you -- I moved from London to New York over 12 years ago and vowed never to let the distance effect my friendships or family relationships to the extent that I could control it. Making the effort to stay in touch and be as much of a part of life in another country IS timely but the reward of maintaining those relationships is priceless. So I hope that helps when your friend moves to Spain! Glad throughout all of this you have that beautiful bracelet on your wrist to cheer you up and keep reminding you not to always wait  Much love to you!!


----------



## rk4265

So looking through some of the advice, it seem so that white gold loves darken over time and should be plated? But thats not great either? Why? People seem to be against white gold. Why?


----------



## rk4265

Also any recommendations for Cleansr/polish?


----------



## cartier_love

rk4265 said:


> So looking through some of the advice, it seem so that white gold loves darken over time and should be plated? But thats not great either? Why? People seem to be against white gold. Why?



Some people like the color of plating and some don't. The Loves with diamonds are plated as well as all the WG JUCs are plated. I don't like the look of the patina of WG when it darkens, it looks like stainless steel to me. I wouldn't get any WG that wasn't plated. The downside of the plating is you will have to have it replated at some point. I've never heard how long before it needs to be done. The cost is $200 so it's no big deal to me.


----------



## Tonimichelle

rk4265 said:


> So looking through some of the advice, it seem so that white gold loves darken over time and should be plated? But thats not great either? Why? People seem to be against white gold. Why?


I have an unplated white gold cuff and I love it. It isn't as bright white as rhodium plated white gold but in over a year of wearing it continuously I'm sure it hasn't darkened and although it has a lot of light scratches (if you look closely) it's still very shiny. As far as I know each time you replate with rhodium a little more of the white gold underneath is polished away also. I'm no expert though!


----------



## rk4265

Tonimichelle said:


> I have an unplated white gold cuff and I love it. It isn't as bright white as rhodium plated white gold but in over a year of wearing it continuously I'm sure it hasn't darkened and although it has a lot of light scratches (if you look closely) it's still very shiny. As far as I know each time you replate with rhodium a little more of the white gold underneath is polished away also. I'm no expert though!


Thanks for the advice. I went to the store and fell for the yellow thin. Don't know if I should take the plunge or wait for possible 4 diamond in future. Not planning on getting more then 1


----------



## Kindness3

Tonimichelle said:


> I have an unplated white gold cuff and I love it. It isn't as bright white as rhodium plated white gold but in over a year of wearing it continuously I'm sure it hasn't darkened and although it has a lot of light scratches (if you look closely) it's still very shiny. As far as I know each time you replate with rhodium a little more of the white gold underneath is polished away also. I'm no expert though!


You are correct and cartier does that for you for free ads part of maintains of the creation, recommend three times or twice in its life time of the pieces,  I got both mine done have to say, I not going to have them polished again,


----------



## VandaOrchid

rk4265 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I went to the store and fell for the yellow thin. Don't know if I should take the plunge or wait for possible 4 diamond in future. Not planning on getting more then 1


I'd definitely wait at least till the 4 diamond thin comes out, then you can decide after seeing in person.


----------



## Grande Latte

Definitely wait for the possible 4 diamond thin LOVE. 2018 is just around the corner, especially if you’re only planning on getting one bangle.


----------



## MahaM

rk4265 said:


> So looking through some of the advice, it seem so that white gold loves darken over time and should be plated? But thats not great either? Why? People seem to be against white gold. Why?



I simply love White Gold in general ( Yellow Gold is not for me) and got a Love WG with 4 diamonds. Had it for few months only so I don’t know if it will darken with time.


----------



## MahaM

rk4265 said:


> Also any recommendations for Cleansr/polish?


I recently passed at Cartier in Paris. 

I was hesitant to wear my Love 24/7 as I didn’t want it scratch . And was worried that the screw get loose sometimes.

The lady told me it is made to be worn 24/7 and you can do shining every 6 months ( Not Polishing ) and it will be as new. 
And it is done free of charge.

Regarding the screws, they should be tightened very well until the screw can’t be tightened more.. and if it still gets loose she told me it might have a defect and take it Cartier to replace it. 

I am reassured not and I wore my Love continuously and will have an eye screws .


----------



## rk4265

karly9 said:


> I'd definitely wait at least till the 4 diamond thin comes out, then you can decide after seeing in person.


I agree. I'm just afraid it's going to be another year.


----------



## Morrison7552

Does anyone know if the thin white gold love bracelet is rhodium plated? Or is it just regular white gold?


----------



## cartier_love

Morrison7552 said:


> Does anyone know if the thin white gold love bracelet is rhodium plated? Or is it just regular white gold?


It's not plated. All the JUCs are plated, their price point is a little higher so they plate everything.


----------



## carteraf

http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...ve/love-bracelets/b6038300-love-bracelet.html

Does anyone have this bracelet?  Would you recommend it?


----------



## gymangel812

My bf bought a white gold love bracelet w/ 4 diamonds at a pawn shop and we're pretty sure it's real but want to be 100% sure (7 days return policy). Where can I have it authenticated? No cartier stores near me (but it sounds like they won't authenticate anyways). We have one high end jewelry shop that I'm going to call and see if they will authenticate it but I doubt they will.

we are looking around online and it seems to pass most tests, except there's no serial number and it's a bit hard to screw in/out.


----------



## Grande Latte

gymangel812 said:


> My bf bought a white gold love bracelet w/ 4 diamonds at a pawn shop and we're pretty sure it's real but want to be 100% sure (7 days return policy). Where can I have it authenticated? No cartier stores near me (but it sounds like they won't authenticate anyways). We have one high end jewelry shop that I'm going to call and see if they will authenticate it but I doubt they will.
> 
> we are looking around online and it seems to pass most tests, except there's no serial number and it's a bit hard to screw in/out.



I suggest you call your nearest Cartier store and ask if they do authentication and take that bracelet in. If they do, please make the (long) trip to get it checked out. It'll be a very worthwhile trip and put you at ease on this purchase. That's your best bet.


----------



## Storm Spirit

gymangel812 said:


> My bf bought a white gold love bracelet w/ 4 diamonds at a pawn shop and we're pretty sure it's real but want to be 100% sure (7 days return policy). Where can I have it authenticated? No cartier stores near me (but it sounds like they won't authenticate anyways). We have one high end jewelry shop that I'm going to call and see if they will authenticate it but I doubt they will.
> 
> we are looking around online and it seems to pass most tests, except there's no serial number and it's a bit hard to screw in/out.



The lack of serial number doesn't sound good! The only way to know for sure is to take it to Cartier - they won't authenticate, but if you ask for a clean they'll only do it for authentic pieces.


----------



## gymangel812

Storm Spirit said:


> The lack of serial number doesn't sound good! The only way to know for sure is to take it to Cartier - they won't authenticate, but if you ask for a clean they'll only do it for authentic pieces.


so if it doesn't have a serial number it's fake?


----------



## gymangel812

Grande Latte said:


> I suggest you call your nearest Cartier store and ask if they do authentication and take that bracelet in. If they do, please make the (long) trip to get it checked out. It'll be a very worthwhile trip and put you at ease on this purchase. That's your best bet.


My nearest store is an 8 hour drive  and i was reading that they won't authenticate through cleaning either, they will just clean the fake.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Very interesting.  



avcbob said:


> As for not paying sales tax, that may not be entirely true.  I can't speak for other states, in California if a resident buys something outside the state, either in person at a over the counter or via mail/internet, they are required to pay California sales tax! It's called a 'use tax' and is paid on the income tax form at then end of the year. Take a look at your return and you'll see a line calculate and pay tax for items purchased without sales tax.  Just because the vendor didn't collect tax doesn't mean it's not due.  In fact if something is purchased in another state that does charge sales tax, but at a lower rate than where you live, you are required to pay the difference to California!  Does anyone do this, or will they get caught if they don't??  Probably not, but it could be considered tax evasion.  I suspect other states with a sales tax have similar laws.


----------



## TigerLily04

I have a question you all might be able to help with. I have a 17 YG love and wanted to get a YG cuff. I went to the Cartier at Saks yesterday, and  when I tried on the 17 cuff it was much smaller around my wrist than my regular love. I tried on the 18 cuff, and the fit was identical to my 17 love. The SA was surprised that there was such a size difference between the regular love and the cuff. Have you ever heard of that? I thought they were supposed to be the same and that people stacked regular loves and cuffs of the same size. I am wondering if my love is mis-marked and is really an 18.


----------



## cartier_love

TigerLily04 said:


> I have a question you all might be able to help with. I have a 17 YG love and wanted to get a YG cuff. I went to the Cartier at Saks yesterday, and  when I tried on the 17 cuff it was much smaller around my wrist than my regular love. I tried on the 18 cuff, and the fit was identical to my 17 love. The SA was surprised that there was such a size difference between the regular love and the cuff. Have you ever heard of that? I thought they were supposed to be the same and that people stacked regular loves and cuffs of the same size. I am wondering if my love is mis-marked and is really an 18.



That is normal. The cuff isn't the same size. You would think they would be though.


----------



## TigerLily04

cartier_love said:


> That is normal. The cuff isn't the same size. You would think they would be though.



Thanks. The SA must have been new because she was very surprised they fit differently. So I was confused.


----------



## Kindness3

TigerLily04 said:


> I have a question you all might be able to help with. I have a 17 YG love and wanted to get a YG cuff. I went to the Cartier at Saks yesterday, and  when I tried on the 17 cuff it was much smaller around my wrist than my regular love. I tried on the 18 cuff, and the fit was identical to my 17 love. The SA was surprised that there was such a size difference between the regular love and the cuff. Have you ever heard of that? I thought they were supposed to be the same and that people stacked regular loves and cuffs of the same size. I am wondering if my love is mis-marked and is really an 18.


From what cartier told me is you go up size in the cuff,so 18 is the correct size ,can' wait to see pictures congratulations on your new love


----------



## Storm Spirit

gymangel812 said:


> so if it doesn't have a serial number it's fake?



Not necessarily. AFAIK some vintage Cartier pieces didn't have serial numbers, however, the 4 diamond Love replaced the 6 diamond version roughly 10 years ago, therefore it should have a serial number. Other feasible explanations I can think of are that it's a custom made vintage piece, or for some reason the serial had been polished away. Do you have any photos of the bracelet?


----------



## Kindness3

Morrison7552 said:


> Does anyone know if the thin white gold love bracelet is rhodium plated? Or is it just regular white gold?


No it' not only diamond loves our ,from what I was told from cartier hope this helps


----------



## gymangel812

Storm Spirit said:


> Not necessarily. AFAIK some vintage Cartier pieces didn't have serial numbers, however, the 4 diamond Love replaced the 6 diamond version roughly 10 years ago, therefore it should have a serial number. Other feasible explanations I can think of are that it's a custom made vintage piece, or for some reason the serial had been polished away. Do you have any photos of the bracelet?





Storm Spirit said:


> Not necessarily. AFAIK some vintage Cartier pieces didn't have serial numbers, however, the 4 diamond Love replaced the 6 diamond version roughly 10 years ago, therefore it should have a serial number. Other feasible explanations I can think of are that it's a custom made vintage piece, or for some reason the serial had been polished away. Do you have any photos of the bracelet?


here's some pics. thanks for your help!


----------



## Storm Spirit

gymangel812 said:


> here's some pics. thanks for your help!
> View attachment 3881877
> View attachment 3881878
> View attachment 3881879
> View attachment 3881880
> View attachment 3881881
> View attachment 3881882



The pics aren't very clear but this does have a serial number - it's to the right of the size stamp. I would highly recommend taking it to Cartier for peace of mind.


----------



## gymangel812

Storm Spirit said:


> The pics aren't very clear but this does have a serial number - it's to the right of the size stamp. I would highly recommend taking it to Cartier for peace of mind.


hm ok, so the 750 18 is the serial number? does it look real to you from those pics? i can try to get some more. i just don't think i can get to a cartier for at least a month. what if i had the gold and diamonds tested to be real?


----------



## mewt

750 means it's 18k gold, 18 is the size, but more on the right TM1053, appears to be the serial. It does look real enough but high quality fakes made of actual gold/diamond do exist, so it's hard to say for sure. It doesn't have any red flags to my eyes, but as Storm Spirit recommended taking it in would be your best bet.


----------



## Storm Spirit

gymangel812 said:


> hm ok, so the 750 18 is the serial number? does it look real to you from those pics? i can try to get some more. i just don't think i can get to a cartier for at least a month. what if i had the gold and diamonds tested to be real?





mewt said:


> 750 means it's 18k gold, 18 is the size, but more on the right TM1053, appears to be the serial. It does look real enough but high quality fakes made of actual gold/diamond do exist, so it's hard to say for sure. It doesn't have any red flags to my eyes, but as Storm Spirit recommended taking it in would be your best bet.



As mewt has said, being made with real gold and diamonds doesn't always mean that it's authentic. Sites such as Taobao have 1:1 replicas (aka superfakes) which use real gold & diamonds. Unfortunately the only way to be certain is to take it to Cartier


----------



## Kindness3

Well it finally here my ecrou is so freaking cool I love it ,thank you for letting me share with you happy day,im.im so  happy ♡♡♡♡


----------



## gymangel812

Storm Spirit said:


> As mewt has said, being made with real gold and diamonds doesn't always mean that it's authentic. Sites such as Taobao have 1:1 replicas (aka superfakes) which use real gold & diamonds. Unfortunately the only way to be certain is to take it to Cartier


i can't believe fakes use real diamonds and gold lol, they must be selling them for a lot of $$$. i will try my best to get it to a store as soon as i can and hope they will actually authenticate it. i tried contacting authenticate4u and asked if they will authenticate it but got no response. i can't find anywhere else online that might authenticate. i did take it to a high end jewelry store and they said the gold and diamonds are real. they don't sell love bracelets (but do sell cartier watches) but said it feels real to them (obviously i take that with a grain of salt) because they have seen/felt fakes before.

thanks all for your input!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

gymangel812 said:


> i can't believe fakes use real diamonds and gold lol, they must be selling them for a lot of $$$. i will try my best to get it to a store as soon as i can and hope they will actually authenticate it. i tried contacting authenticate4u and asked if they will authenticate it but got no response. i can't find anywhere else online that might authenticate. i did take it to a high end jewelry store and they said the gold and diamonds are real. they don't sell love bracelets (but do sell cartier watches) but said it feels real to them (obviously i take that with a grain of salt) because they have seen/felt fakes before.
> 
> thanks all for your input!!



Oh you'd be shocked at how convincing fakes have become over the years! The Taobao superfakes made with real gold & diamonds are maybe around 1/5th of the authentic's retail price, come complete with "Cartier" packaging and often include lab certificates stating that the gold & diamonds are real.

Another advantage of having it checked out by Cartier, is that they should be able to look up the serial and tell you whether there are any other problems (such as it hasn't been reported stolen, for example). Fingers crossed that everything works out for you, and do keep us posted!


----------



## gymangel812

Storm Spirit said:


> Oh you'd be shocked at how convincing fakes have become over the years! The Taobao superfakes made with real gold & diamonds are maybe around 1/5th of the authentic's retail price, come complete with "Cartier" packaging and often include lab certificates stating that the gold & diamonds are real.
> 
> Another advantage of having it checked out by Cartier, is that they should be able to look up the serial and tell you whether there are any other problems (such as it hasn't been reported stolen, for example). Fingers crossed that everything works out for you, and do keep us posted!


do you think they could do anything if i called up the 800 number with the serial number?

i'm not that surprised about the superfakes, i know about the chanel and hermes ones, it's crazy!


----------



## CartierLVer

gymangel812 said:


> do you think they could do anything if i called up the 800 number with the serial number?
> 
> i'm not that surprised about the superfakes, i know about the chanel and hermes ones, it's crazy!



The representative on the 800 number will not allow that. You have to take it in to get it authenticated. I would just go in and request to get it cleaned. Hope that helps.


----------



## Daydreamer Queen

I am really interested to get the bracelet, i just saw in the cartier website that the classic size love now have a size 15, anybody have a classic love size 15? Still not sure whether to get the small or the classic size though..


----------



## Kindness3

Daydreamer Queen said:


> I am really interested to get the bracelet, i just saw in the cartier website that the classic size love now have a size 15, anybody have a classic love size 15? Still not sure whether to get the small or the classic size though..


They make it in size 15 online boutique but not in store purchase ,that special order


----------



## MahaM

Daydreamer Queen said:


> I am really interested to get the bracelet, i just saw in the cartier website that the classic size love now have a size 15, anybody have a classic love size 15? Still not sure whether to get the small or the classic size though..


 
The braclete size depends on your size . Regarding size. There is no classic size.


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. I found this pic on Pinterest. It's awesome. Love bracelets and JUC. Marc-Antoine Coulon Illustration


----------



## Pinkie*

Grande Latte said:


> I finally joined the club and went for the gold. Now, I'm on tight budget for a long, long time.
> 
> View attachment 3865109


It was worth it


----------



## KSweet101

Hi all! I’ve had my bracelet for about 7 months now, does anyone else find they get these little scuffs or “micro chips” almost right along the squared edge of your Love? Am I being particularly hard on mine or is this normal?

It’s very difficult to capture on camera (outer edge towards the bottom near screw) but I can see it and can feel this one in particular as I run my finger along the edge.


----------



## Grande Latte

KSweet101 said:


> Hi all! I’ve had my bracelet for about 7 months now, does anyone else find they get these little scuffs or “micro chips” almost right along the squared edge of your Love? Am I being particularly hard on mine or is this normal?
> 
> It’s very difficult to capture on camera (outer edge towards the bottom near screw) but I can see it and can feel this one in particular as I run my finger along the edge.



I know what you mean. I've had mine for about a month and I've noticed hairline scratches along the edges. Note, mine is a pave, so I guess this is how the rest of the bracelet stays safe.

This is normal wear. Be happy. And just enjoy the bracelet.


----------



## Mininana

KSweet101 said:


> Hi all! I’ve had my bracelet for about 7 months now, does anyone else find they get these little scuffs or “micro chips” almost right along the squared edge of your Love? Am I being particularly hard on mine or is this normal?
> 
> It’s very difficult to capture on camera (outer edge towards the bottom near screw) but I can see it and can feel this one in particular as I run my finger along the edge.



Mine looks way worse 
And the edges also become softe


----------



## Perli

I`m so excited: Going to purchase my thin LOVE bracelet in WG tomorrow! Going to post pics! I´ve got a "normal" size bracelet in RG already.


----------



## nycmamaofone

KSweet101 said:


> Hi all! I’ve had my bracelet for about 7 months now, does anyone else find they get these little scuffs or “micro chips” almost right along the squared edge of your Love? Am I being particularly hard on mine or is this normal?
> 
> It’s very difficult to capture on camera (outer edge towards the bottom near screw) but I can see it and can feel this one in particular as I run my finger along the edge.



I have this too. I noticed this happened when I stacked my love, so I stopped doing it once I noticed a small chip. It hasn't happened again.


----------



## KSweet101

nycmamaofone said:


> I have this too. I noticed this happened when I stacked my love, so I stopped doing it once I noticed a small chip. It hasn't happened again.



I haven’t even stacked mine yet for fear of this happening! I just seem to be clumsy and have some fine motor control issues lol and run my hand/wrist into my desk and various walls sometimes. It’s on my left wrist currently, maybe I’ll try switching it over to my right.


----------



## KSweet101

Grande Latte said:


> I know what you mean. I've had mine for about a month and I've noticed hairline scratches along the edges. Note, mine is a pave, so I guess this is how the rest of the bracelet stays safe.
> 
> This is normal wear. Be happy. And just enjoy the bracelet.



Thank you! Still enjoying  I just don’t want the chips to spread or cheapen the look and elegance of my bracelet!


----------



## Kindness3

Perli said:


> I`m so excited: Going to purchase my thin LOVE bracelet in WG tomorrow! Going to post pics! I´ve got a "normal" size bracelet in RG already.


Congradutions on the new love look forward to seeing them


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Hi everyone I am new here 
Thinking of getting the love braclet in July. just want to know how realistic it is to have such an expensive peice with a toddler, if you work as hosptial unit clerk, and any other issues owners may have?? 

Would love your feedback before purchase


----------



## nycmamaofone

Zainabmoolla said:


> Hi everyone I am new here
> Thinking of getting the love braclet in July. just want to know how realistic it is to have such an expensive peice with a toddler, if you work as hosptial unit clerk, and any other issues owners may have??
> 
> Would love your feedback before purchase



If you are worried about it, I recommend the cuff. Same look but you can take it off. I wear mine almost every day but sometimes I don't feel like wearing it around my kids.


----------



## karolinec1

Selfridges has a Cartier “exclusive”: the small love bracelet with 10 diamonds!  They won’t ship Cartier outside of the UK, but that must mean the rest of us don’t have long to wait!  I know what my post-Xmas present to myself will be!!!  [emoji7]


----------



## cilla1031

Hi everyone! So I am looking to purchase a love. I had a white gold one for a little while but recently sold because it was just too big. All of my jewelry is white gold (engagement and wedding ring), earrings, etc, but I LOVE the yellow gold bracelet. What do you all think. Can’t decide!


----------



## kimikaze

❤️


----------



## Zainabmoolla

nycmamaofone said:


> If you are worried about it, I recommend the cuff. Same look but you can take it off. I wear mine almost every day but sometimes I don't feel like wearing it around my kids.


Thanks I’ll try it on let’s hope it’ll work


----------



## nastasja

kimikaze said:


> View attachment 3895979
> 
> [emoji173]️



I’m happy they are releasing the thin Love with diamonds, but I feel like they did 10 diamonds instead of 4, just to keep the price point high.


----------



## junime

killerlife said:


> I’m happy they are releasing the thin Love with diamonds, but I feel like they did 10 diamonds instead of 4, just to keep the price point high.


I agree and am disappointed. I actually prefer the 4 diamond to keep the screw motif that make the bracelet iconic.  I'm hoping they'll release a 4 diamond one soon or I may end up getting a Tiffany Metro hinged bangle instead.

Also anxious to see the smaller version of the JUC...I hope they'll do a diamond version (not pave).


----------



## rk4265

Oh I'm so excited! Hopefully the 4 diamond love will come out soon! Any news is appreciated


----------



## Gal4Dior

Yes, disappointed to see that it’s not 4 diamonds. I love the Love screw closure which is why when I got my first one, I chose the 4 diamond instead of 8 diamond so that I could still have the iconic screw look of it.


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm sure other new varieties will start to be released soon since it's the holiday season and what better ways to entice new and old customers? 


I promised I'd report back on wearing my thin pave Love. It's holding up extremely well. I don't mess with the screw. Just once 90 degrees and I'm all set. I've been wearing mine for over 3 weeks now straight (no taking it off). Except 3 times when I went to paint (my medium of oil).

There are hairline scratches around the edges of the bracelet, but nothing really noticeable.


----------



## goldengirl123

cilla1031 said:


> Hi everyone! So I am looking to purchase a love. I had a white gold one for a little while but recently sold because it was just too big. All of my jewelry is white gold (engagement and wedding ring), earrings, etc, but I LOVE the yellow gold bracelet. What do you all think. Can’t decide!




My wedding ring and watch are WG and SS, but my LOVE is YG. I think it looks great.


----------



## nastasja

junime said:


> Also anxious to see the smaller version of the JUC...I hope they'll do a diamond version (not pave).



I want this too. Although I’m sure they’ll come out with a plain version first...and then we’ll have to wait another year for diamonds [emoji19] But I hope I’m wrong!


----------



## Pgirl2016

I’ve been thinking about getting the full diamond paved love bracelet - has anyone asked or has success in getting any discount on this, off of RRP at a Cartier store? Thankyou in advance!


----------



## swiss-miss

Hi girls, I’m so excited / DH got me the LOVE bracelet today as a push present!! Look at all the goodies we got - Cartier Champagne , Teddy bear for our little one, cookies, cleaning kit... had a great shopping experience in the Zurich boutique thanks to Mr. Khor! Was torn between size 17 and 18 but they all convinced me to go for the 17! I thought I would prefer a looser fit but the 18 really was pretty big after all. What do you think? Well, I’m also 38 weeks pregnant and hopefully gonna lose all those additional kilos soon! Can’t wait to have it engraved with my kids‘ names !


----------



## Zucnarf

swiss-miss said:


> Hi girls, I’m so excited / DH got me the LOVE bracelet today as a push present!! Look at all the goodies we got - Cartier Champagne , Teddy bear for our little one, cookies, cleaning kit... had a great shopping experience in the Zurich boutique thanks to Mr. Khor! Was torn between size 17 and 18 but they all convinced me to go for the 17! I thought I would prefer a looser fit but the 18 really was pretty big after all. What do you think? Well, I’m also 38 weeks pregnant and hopefully gonna lose all those additional kilos soon! Can’t wait to have it engraved with my kids‘ names !



Congrats!!
What is your wrist size?
Mine is 14.5 on the left arm and can't decide 16 or 17


----------



## swiss-miss

Hi zucnarf, a bit over 15 cm, like 15,3cm. I know tough decision but I found the SAs really helpful and as you are gonna wear it 24/7 you will appreciate if it doesn’t move that much around on its own!


----------



## Zucnarf

swiss-miss said:


> Hi zucnarf, a bit over 15 cm, like 15,3cm. I know tough decision but I found the SAs really helpful and as you are gonna wear it 24/7 you will appreciate if it doesn’t move that much around on its own!



I think you made good choice, 17 is your Best size.


----------



## eggpudding

Ladies, WHERE ON EARTH IS THIS UNICORN YG 10 DIAMOND THIN LOVE AVAILABLE APART FROM SELFRIDGES UK ?!?!?! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] 

*hyperventilates*

ETA: price shown in HKD but they won’t deliver to HK! [emoji30]


----------



## yogamamaloves

eggpudding said:


> View attachment 3904884
> 
> 
> Ladies, WHERE ON EARTH IS THIS UNICORN YG 10 DIAMOND THIN LOVE AVAILABLE APART FROM SELFRIDGES UK ?!?!?! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> *hyperventilates*
> 
> ETA: price shown in HKD but they won’t deliver to HK! [emoji30]



They have it at the Beverly Hills boutique on Rodeo. It’s beautiful!  I was there this past Saturday.


----------



## nastasja

yogamamaloves said:


> They have it at the Beverly Hills boutique on Rodeo. It’s beautiful!  I was there this past Saturday.



oh reeeaalllllyyyy? thx for the heads-up!


----------



## rk4265

killerlife said:


> oh reeeaalllllyyyy? thx for the heads-up!





yogamamaloves said:


> They have it at the Beverly Hills boutique on Rodeo. It’s beautiful!  I was there this past Saturday.


Really? Do u know price


----------



## yogamamaloves

rk4265 said:


> Really? Do u know price



Sorry just saw this. I was looking at something else with my sister when my SA casually offered “its around 8k”. So take that with a grain of salt because I didn’t exactly ask to see it or try it on at that moment. It was in passing.


----------



## Jadewah

Here it is on the US site! $8100


----------



## rk4265

Yay.  Maybe 4 diamond is soon!,


----------



## bagsforme

why does it look like it has a hinge?  Is it not screws on both sides?


----------



## Violet Bleu

bagsforme said:


> why does it look like it has a hinge?  Is it not screws on both sides?


It does have a hinge. The design of the Thin Love includes a hinge and one “screw” that you only rotate at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## junime

Jadewah said:


> Here it is on the US site! $8100



I saw this shortly after you posted and then I went back to look last evening and again this morning and it's no longer on the US site?  Strange!

I'm really hoping for a 4 diamond one so it still has the little screw motifs.

Any word on the rumored small JUC?


----------



## nastasja

junime said:


> I saw this shortly after you posted and then I went back to look last evening and again this morning and it's no longer on the US site?  Strange!



It’s still there:
http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...ve/love-bracelets/b6047817-love-bracelet.html


----------



## rainneday

swiss-miss said:


> Hi girls, I’m so excited / DH got me the LOVE bracelet today as a push present!! Look at all the goodies we got - Cartier Champagne , Teddy bear for our little one, cookies, cleaning kit... had a great shopping experience in the Zurich boutique thanks to Mr. Khor! Was torn between size 17 and 18 but they all convinced me to go for the 17! I thought I would prefer a looser fit but the 18 really was pretty big after all. What do you think? Well, I’m also 38 weeks pregnant and hopefully gonna lose all those additional kilos soon! Can’t wait to have it engraved with my kids‘ names !



Congratulations! Your Love fits beautifully. I also went with the smaller size when pregnant (was worried that it would be too snug), it still fits! So, I think you made the right decision.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Daydreamer Queen said:


> I am really interested to get the bracelet, i just saw in the cartier website that the classic size love now have a size 15, anybody have a classic love size 15? Still not sure whether to get the small or the classic size though..


I debated between the thin and classic Love and ended up with the classic Love in size 15. I like how dainty the thin love is but ultimately preferred the classic Love because I thought it was substantial enough to wear on its own. I bought mine from a boutique so I do not think they have to be a special order. Good luck!


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Who has the new thin love and classic which one is better for daily life? Does the screw mechanism become undone? Anyone want to share some feedback. 
Much appreciated


----------



## junime

Zainabmoolla said:


> Who has the new thin love and classic which one is better for daily life? Does the screw mechanism become undone? Anyone want to share some feedback.
> Much appreciated



I got two thins that I wear together because I was worried about the screw system of the classic.  When they are together, they almost look like one classic.  The screw system of the thin is not really a true screw action, just a 1/4 turn/click.  Mine have never loosened at all!


----------



## Zainabmoolla

junime said:


> I got two thins that I wear together because I was worried about the screw system of the classic.  When they are together, they almost look like one classic.  The screw system of the thin is not really a true screw action, just a 1/4 turn/click.  Mine have never loosened at all!


Oh very pretty! I have to say I think the new loves will be a hit with the new screw system. I am debating getting the original, ive been wanting one for 3 years now and now that I can don’t know which one would work better 
Thx for the pics they are absolutely stunning


----------



## KSweet101

Zainabmoolla said:


> Who has the new thin love and classic which one is better for daily life? Does the screw mechanism become undone? Anyone want to share some feedback.
> Much appreciated



I have one “small” yellow gold Love that I’ve worn 24/7 since April of this year and I’ve never once worried about actually losing it.  Of course when I first got it I was always checking on it to admire it first of all  and make sure it was still there, but it’s never gone anywhere! I did insure it too just in case. 

As for which is more suitable for daily life that is up to you! People wear both sizes daily and never take them off, that’s what they are designed for. I went with the thin one because I liked the idea of saving over 2,000USD and because I usually change my jewelry up a lot so I thought the thicker one would be too much for me someday. I like that the thin one is more dainty and subtle and yet at the same time feels like a true Cartier love bracelet with the screws and thick gold appeal! I like it alone and part of a stack.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

KSweet101 said:


> I have one “small” yellow gold Love that I’ve worn 24/7 since April of this year and I’ve never once worried about actually losing it.  Of course when I first got it I was always checking on it to admire it first of all  and make sure it was still there, but it’s never gone anywhere! I did insure it too just in case.
> 
> As for which is more suitable for daily life that is up to you! People wear both sizes daily and never take them off, that’s what they are designed for. I went with the thin one because I liked the idea of saving over 2,000USD and because I usually change my jewelry up a lot so I thought the thicker one would be too much for me someday. I like that the thin one is more dainty and subtle and yet at the same time feels like a true Cartier love bracelet with the screws and thick gold appeal! I like it alone and part of a stack.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910245


Omg this is so gorgeous you have skinny wrists like me it suits you a lot more then the thick one I believe


----------



## KSweet101

Zainabmoolla said:


> Omg this is so gorgeous you have skinny wrists like me it suits you a lot more then the thick one I believe



Thank you!  I do have an acquaintence though with wrists even skinnier than mine. She’s a tiny person in general, and she wears two on one wrist and it doesn’t look like it’s too much at all, they’re beautiful on her. So if you’re leaning towards the classic, don’t let the size scare you off.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

KSweet101 said:


> Thank you!  I do have an acquaintence though with wrists even skinnier than mine. She’s a tiny person in general, and she wears two on one wrist and it doesn’t look like it’s too much at all, they’re beautiful on her. So if you’re leaning towards the classic, don’t let the size scare you off.



Let’s hope and see I make the right decision when I go to the boutique will post pics here thanks so much again


----------



## babypanda

Zainabmoolla said:


> Who has the new thin love and classic which one is better for daily life? Does the screw mechanism become undone? Anyone want to share some feedback.
> Much appreciated


I have a classic love (old screw system) and a thin love that I wear together on a daily basis. They are comfortable and haven’t had any issues


----------



## MahaM

Love your stack!


----------



## Grande Latte

*KSweet101* Your photos are beautiful and I agree with your purchasing philosophy on the thin. I like really dainty jewelry day to day. I wear real big statement pieces only on occasion.

I do like how you can really dress up the thin with so many other bracelets and watches and how you can wear it alone. 

I went for the pave thin in YG because I have tiny wrists and somehow the classic never looked right on me and size 16 was too big on me. That's why I didn't purchase one all these years, until 2017.


----------



## KSweet101

Grande Latte said:


> *KSweet101* Your photos are beautiful and I agree with your purchasing philosophy on the thin. I like really dainty jewelry day to day. I wear real big statement pieces only on occasion.
> 
> I do like how you can really dress up the thin with so many other bracelets and watches and how you can wear it alone.
> 
> I went for the pave thin in YG because I have tiny wrists and somehow the classic never looked right on me and size 16 was too big on me. That's why I didn't purchase one all these years, until 2017.



Thank you Grande Latte! The pics I’ve seen of yours too really are gorgeous! Glad we’re in the thin love club together 

And now like always when I see your name I want some coffee!


----------



## deerincashmere

I got the skinny love last month! I love how delicate it is - I'm thinking of getting another one to stack but am also waiting to see what the thin JUC looks like when it comes out!


----------



## Daydreamer Queen

Has anyone have the thin love with a size 15? Care to share some pics? Because I want to get the size 15 but I’m not sure whether I should just get the size 16 which I think it’s more worth it


----------



## Violet Bleu

Daydreamer Queen said:


> Has anyone have the thin love with a size 15? Care to share some pics? Because I want to get the size 15 but I’m not sure whether I should just get the size 16 which I think it’s more worth it


I have 3 Thin Loves, all in size 15. What is your wrist measurement?


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Violet Bleu said:


> I have 3 Thin Loves, all in size 15. What is your wrist measurement?


 Is the fit different for the original and the thin loves. Mine measured at 14.5 cm


----------



## Violet Bleu

Zainabmoolla said:


> Is the fit different for the original and the thin loves. Mine measured at 14.5 cm


No. The fit is the same. In my opinion, the 15 will be way too fitted for you. I think a size 16 will be perfect.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

I want it as fit as possible but u might be right about the 16


----------



## Violet Bleu

Zainabmoolla said:


> I want it as fit as possible but u might be right about the 16


Are you able to try them on?


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Violet Bleu said:


> Are you able to try them on?


In April but I have to request he sizes in store before I go


----------



## Violet Bleu

Zainabmoolla said:


> In April but I have to request he sizes in store before I go


Hmmm. . . I would still say a 16, but see what other people advise here.


----------



## thewildraven

Just my thoughts, think it depends on your build as to which suits you, I am large framed and the thin love bracelet (just like the dbty) would be lost on me... the classic is just right


----------



## txrosegirl

Zainabmoolla said:


> Is the fit different for the original and the thin loves. Mine measured at 14.5 cm


i have the same size wrists and loves are all 16 (2 regular and 2 thin). it fits perfectly for me, a little more fitted like you want


----------



## marwaaa

I’m hoping to add another love bangle to my collection but I want to stack it with my JUC. Does anyone have experience with stacking both a 17 love and a 17 bangle together? Are they more likely to get scratched up?


----------



## marwaaa

Also, I’ll be traveling to Paris next month. I’ve looked online and it appears the bangle is more expensive in Paris versus the US. Would this purchase be eligible for a VAT refund and is that worth it, or should I just purchase in the US? Thank you!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Just got back fr Germany & Switzerland. Conclusion, Switzerland is cheaper than all EU countries (Paris inclusive) - assumed with tax refund.


----------



## marwaaa

bunnyNwife said:


> Just got back fr Germany & Switzerland. Conclusion, Switzerland is cheaper than all EU countries (Paris inclusive) - assumed with tax refund.



Thank you!!


----------



## Perli

Finally a picture of my new thin Love in WG. Still wear it in that combination on my right wrist but planning to stack it with my Classic Love RG  that I wear on the left wrist. Love it! So comfy!


----------



## Kindness3

Love cartier jewelry ,always so classy looking ♡♡


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Ysnes said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I hooe it’s okay I post in here such I’m very much a newbie. Also I don’t want to offend anyone these are my personal opinions and this reflects to me and my style only. In some cases I love the looks!! I used to wear the love bracelets for a very long time (2005ish) I always wore a regular in WG and a YG with four diamonds. Later on 2010 but could have been a bit later I added a RG multicolor. I was so happy with my stack until the bracelets became as widely seen and “trademarks” for a certain type of celebrity which I did not channel. So the bracelets were given to a younger sibling who is very much in the Kardashian’s era. I do love the style and idea behind the love bracelets. (As in have your love secure Their love for you). So when the new thin style became available I was very excited I liked the style but was always doubting that f I spend money on it and it became overhyped again would it be worth it. About 2 weeks ago it was my 7th wedding anniversary And my husband surprised me with the thin love bracelets. I must admit I am over the moon and love the way they look. They don’t scream and are so lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867936
> View attachment 3867937
> View attachment 3867938
> 
> He gifted me the new small style in plain YG and the paved one in WG.


What app did u use to edit?? The sparkle hehe there so pretty


----------



## KSweet101

Perli said:


> View attachment 3917563
> 
> 
> Finally a picture of my new thin Love in WG. Still wear it in that combination on my right wrist but planning to stack it with my Classic Love RG  that I wear on the left wrist. Love it! So comfy!



Really love this combination! It’ll look great with your classic style too!

 A classic size is still on my “some day” list.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Already have YG love and Juste in clou! Should I get YG or RG Full diamond pave love? I want it to last 100 years hahahhaa


----------



## Sterre

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3920032
> View attachment 3920033
> 
> 
> 
> Already have YG love and Juste in clou! Should I get YG or RG Full diamond pave love? I want it to last 100 years hahahhaa



Beautiful!! I prefer the RG on your stack


----------



## miznina

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3920032
> View attachment 3920033
> 
> 
> 
> Already have YG love and Juste in clou! Should I get YG or RG Full diamond pave love? I want it to last 100 years hahahhaa



Yellow gold for me with your current babies [emoji813]️


----------



## goldengirl123

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3920032
> View attachment 3920033
> 
> 
> 
> Already have YG love and Juste in clou! Should I get YG or RG Full diamond pave love? I want it to last 100 years hahahhaa




YG ~ to match your existing stack. But both are stunning. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Sterre said:


> Beautiful!! I prefer the RG on your stack



Thankyou beautiful. My only concern is RG has been rumored to tarnish and change colour! Also - RG is so beautiful and in fashion NOW - will that be the case in 50 years? Major brands like VCA don’t offer as much RG with their pieces mainly WG and YG - perhaps a sign that RG may be just a “fad” these days. I want something that is timeless! Ahhhh so hard as I can only ever afford one, ever!


----------



## Pgirl2016

miznina said:


> Yellow gold for me with your current babies [emoji813]️



Thankyou beautiful!


----------



## Pgirl2016

goldengirl123 said:


> YG ~ to match your existing stack. But both are stunning. Good luck with your decision!



Thankyou dear!


----------



## unoma

I need help. What size and colour should I buy?
First is Rose Gold in size 19 and yellow in size 20.
I think I am in love with rose Gold but not sure on what size to take.


----------



## miznina

unoma said:


> I need help. What size and colour should I buy?
> First is Rose Gold in size 19 and yellow in size 20.
> I think I am in love with rose Gold but not sure on what size to take.



Unoma i wear two size 20 YG stacked and seeing both sizes on you I would definitely choose the 20 as in the heat I think you will really feel the 19 and also at bedtime when sleeping [emoji42]  

Dont forget also if you want to stack a second you may want the extra size too (these bracelets are addictive!)

I have to say I think the RG is exquisite with your skin tone [emoji813]️


----------



## Gracilan

miznina said:


> Unoma i wear two size 20 YG stacked and seeing both sizes on you I would definitely choose the 20 as in the heat I think you will really feel the 19 and also at bedtime when sleeping [emoji42]
> 
> Dont forget also if you want to stack a second you may want the extra size too (these bracelets are addictive!)
> 
> I have to say I think the RG is exquisite with your skin tone [emoji813]️


----------



## Gracilan

....I would definately go with the 20


----------



## nastasja

unoma said:


> I need help. What size and colour should I buy?
> First is Rose Gold in size 19 and yellow in size 20.
> I think I am in love with rose Gold but not sure on what size to take.



I vote RG 20!


----------



## nastasja

Pgirl2016 said:


> Already have YG love and Juste in clou! Should I get YG or RG Full diamond pave love? I want it to last 100 years hahahhaa



Stunning! I think the YG completes your stack [emoji92]


----------



## impulsive

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3920032
> View attachment 3920033
> 
> 
> 
> Already have YG love and Juste in clou! Should I get YG or RG Full diamond pave love? I want it to last 100 years hahahhaa



Yellow gold will never be dated!!  YG all the way!!  
RG is pretty, but will it stand the test of time and be in style in 5 years?


----------



## Pgirl2016

impulsive said:


> Yellow gold will never be dated!!  YG all the way!!
> RG is pretty, but will it stand the test of time and be in style in 5 years?



I TOTALLY agree!!!!! YG will always be around. RG does go through phases!!!! I don’t want it to be dated in like 10 years! But is too much YG too much? Hahha


----------



## impulsive

Pgirl2016 said:


> I TOTALLY agree!!!!! YG will always be around. RG does go through phases!!!! I don’t want it to be dated in like 10 years! But is too much YG too much? Hahha



NEVER!!   LOL!  Yellow gold is like diamonds... a girl can never have too much of it!  [emoji12]


----------



## Grande Latte

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3920032
> View attachment 3920033
> 
> 
> 
> Already have YG love and Juste in clou! Should I get YG or RG Full diamond pave love? I want it to last 100 years hahahhaa


If you want timelessness, I'd go for YG. RG is so pretty, but I don't know how it'll be received 10 years down the road, let alone 50.
I got the thin LOVE pave in YG and admire it every single day. I'm glad I didn't go for RG because seriously I was confused for a second at the shop too!


----------



## MahaM

unoma said:


> I need help. What size and colour should I buy?
> First is Rose Gold in size 19 and yellow in size 20.
> I think I am in love with rose Gold but not sure on what size to take.


Rose Gold suits you and is of a good size.


----------



## MahaM

miznina said:


> Unoma i wear two size 20 YG stacked and seeing both sizes on you I would definitely choose the 20 as in the heat I think you will really feel the 19 and also at bedtime when sleeping [emoji42]
> 
> Dont forget also if you want to stack a second you may want the extra size too (these bracelets are addictive!)
> 
> I have to say I think the RG is exquisite with your skin tone [emoji813]️


I suggested 19, but when I read ur comment yes I agree 20 will be better.


----------



## unoma

Thank you very much ladies. I will be getting RG 20 [emoji178].
Wishing everyone a great start in 2018.


----------



## ittybitty

Zainabmoolla said:


> Hi everyone I am new here
> Thinking of getting the love braclet in July. just want to know how realistic it is to have such an expensive peice with a toddler, if you work as hosptial unit clerk, and any other issues owners may have??
> 
> Would love your feedback before purchase



I have a couple of toddlers and honestly it didn't work for me. Kept getting in the way so now it's in my closet ready for when I'm ready to start wearing them again. Some people rich theirs with kids and it doesn't seem to bother them, but I couldn't deal.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Grande Latte said:


> If you want timelessness, I'd go for YG. RG is so pretty, but I don't know how it'll be received 10 years down the road, let alone 50.
> I got the thin LOVE pave in YG and admire it every single day. I'm glad I didn't go for RG because seriously I was confused for a second at the shop too!


Thankyou for the advice!!!!


----------



## xnaaat

Hi Everyone!
Does anyone have any knowledge of the price of the love bracelet (no diamonds) in Vietnam?
It is currently 8,800AUD (including 10% tax) in Australian.
Im doing some travelling there next month to visit family and hopefully will get one there


----------



## Mininana

I have a three year toddler and I don’t find my bracelets bothersome at all. I did scratch or hit my kid in the head when he was one year old but I don’t feel it gets in the way that much anymore


----------



## dbling

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3920032
> View attachment 3920033
> 
> 
> 
> Already have YG love and Juste in clou! Should I get YG or RG Full diamond pave love? I want it to last 100 years hahahhaa


I think you can't go wrong with either but I do love the rose gold.  It's a close enough match to the yellow gold that from a distance and as time goes on and it lightens some it'll match even more so to the yellow gold, but adds some warmth and will help if and when you decide to mix metals with rings and necklaces.


----------



## rainneday

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3920032
> View attachment 3920033
> 
> 
> 
> Already have YG love and Juste in clou! Should I get YG or RG Full diamond pave love? I want it to last 100 years hahahhaa



Go with whichever suits your skin tone best. I have worn my RG for almost 10 years now, and because it is a subtle shade of rose gold it goes well with my YG and silver jewelry. It went best with my skin tone, and that was why I chose it.


----------



## goldengirl123

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3925690
> 
> 
> I have a three year toddler and I don’t find my bracelets bothersome at all. I did scratch or hit my kid in the head when he was one year old but I don’t feel it gets in the way that much anymore




I love your stack! Is the first bracelet a rainbow LOVE?


----------



## Mininana

goldengirl123 said:


> I love your stack! Is the first bracelet a rainbow LOVE?



Hi!! Thanks!! Yes it’s a rainbow love
White gold plain
And ping gold with 4 diamonds [emoji847]


----------



## goldengirl123

Mininana said:


> Hi!! Thanks!! Yes it’s a rainbow love
> White gold plain
> And ping gold with 4 diamonds [emoji847]


So, I’m obsessed with this bracelet. Do you wear it daily? And have you had any issues with the gemstones? I really want to purchase one, but I’m concerned it won’t hold up as well as my YG plain love.


----------



## Mininana

goldengirl123 said:


> So, I’m obsessed with this bracelet. Do you wear it daily? And have you had any issues with the gemstones? I really want to purchase one, but I’m concerned it won’t hold up as well as my YG plain love.



I got mine just a month ago so I will let you know how it goes! My oldest one is the 4 diamond one and have had it for just two years. No issue in any of them


----------



## ellyson

Hi everybody,
Can I ask to any owner of a cuff in size 16 to measure the inner diameter in cm please??
I think I’ve made the wrong choice...
I’ve bought a preowned one and maybe it run small for me... and no return
Thank you so much for the help ♥️


----------



## Mininana

ellyson said:


> Hi everybody,
> Can I ask to any owner of a cuff in size 16 to measure the inner diameter in cm please??
> I think I’ve made the wrong choice...
> I’ve bought a preowned one and maybe it run small for me... and no return
> Thank you so much for the help ♥️




I cannot measure mine because I would need to take it off BUT if it helps. Hermes bracelet is 5cm inner diameter and it's bigger than my size 16 bracelets

ETA: I might be wrong. I tried at the airport and that's what I was told.. it was definitely larger which is why I didn't get it


----------



## ellyson

Mininana said:


> I cannot measure mine because I would need to take it off BUT if it helps. Hermes bracelet is 5cm inner diameter and it's bigger than my size 16 bracelets
> 
> ETA: I might be wrong. I tried at the airport and that's what I was told.. it was definitely larger which is why I didn't get it



Thank you Mininana, I hope for being larger as you remember!!


----------



## kimikaze

Mininana said:


> I got mine just a month ago so I will let you know how it goes! My oldest one is the 4 diamond one and have had it for just two years. No issue in any of them


I have had my white gold rainbow for 3 years now and I have had no issues with the gem stones or screws whatsoever. I wear it everyday, even when I figure (free) skate 3/4 times a week! It’s not been off me since the day I got it & I love it now even more than I did then - it’s part of me!


----------



## goldengirl123

Mininana said:


> I got mine just a month ago so I will let you know how it goes! My oldest one is the 4 diamond one and have had it for just two years. No issue in any of them





kimikaze said:


> I have had my white gold rainbow for 3 years now and I have had no issues with the gem stones or screws whatsoever. I wear it everyday, even when I figure (free) skate 3/4 times a week! It’s not been off me since the day I got it & I love it now even more than I did then - it’s part of me!




Thank you both for your responses! I don’t think you see a lot of the Rainbow love and I really wanted to know more about it before I make the purchase.


----------



## Tonimichelle

ellyson said:


> Hi everybody,
> Can I ask to any owner of a cuff in size 16 to measure the inner diameter in cm please??
> I think I’ve made the wrong choice...
> I’ve bought a preowned one and maybe it run small for me... and no return
> Thank you so much for the help ♥️


I don’t have a size 16 cuff but I do have a size 17. It’s probably easier to get an idea from your wrist measurement. Mine is just under 14.5cm at the wrist bone and a size 16 bracelet fits perfectly but I needed to go up to size 17 for the cuff. Fingers crossed for you it fits!


----------



## ellyson

Tonimichelle said:


> I don’t have a size 16 cuff but I do have a size 17. It’s probably easier to get an idea from your wrist measurement. Mine is just under 14.5cm at the wrist bone and a size 16 bracelet fits perfectly but I needed to go up to size 17 for the cuff. Fingers crossed for you it fits!



Thank you Tonimichelle, now I’m sure I’ve made the wrong choice...
My wrist is about 15/15,5 cm at the wrist bone, the 16 cuff will be too small for me. 
I was sure to size down with the cuff, but I would have to size up... 
Maybe I can ask to enlarge it in my jewellery... what do you all think about it??


----------



## Shelly13

I am looking to purchase my first cartier LOVE bracelet! However,  I am unsure of which I should buy. The classic or the SM size. I don't plan on stacking it with the Hermes Bangle. For those who own the SM, do you wear it on an everyday basis and do you find it ever too small and regret not getting the classic? I personally would love to wear the SM size with a watch but not sure of it on its own.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Shelly13 said:


> I am looking to purchase my first cartier LOVE bracelet! However,  I am unsure of which I should buy. The classic or the SM size. I don't plan on stacking it with the Hermes Bangle. For those who own the SM, do you wear it on an everyday basis and do you find it ever too small and regret not getting the classic? I personally would love to wear the SM size with a watch but not sure of it on its own.


I have the SM and the Classic and have no regrets with the SM , i like to stack both with my VCA bracelet and keep them on all the time, when i do want a minimal look i wear the SM alone


----------



## Grande Latte

Shelly13 said:


> I am looking to purchase my first cartier LOVE bracelet! However,  I am unsure of which I should buy. The classic or the SM size. I don't plan on stacking it with the Hermes Bangle. For those who own the SM, do you wear it on an everyday basis and do you find it ever too small and regret not getting the classic? I personally would love to wear the SM size with a watch but not sure of it on its own.



Nice pic. I went for the small/ thin Love precisely because I wanted a bracelet to wear daily and not worry about its weight. I wear it all by itself and since I have small wrists, I kind of like the simple, one bangle look.

Previously, I looked at the classic Love for a very long time, but every time I tried it in the store, the SA and I would both agree, it was a bit too much metal for my wrists. Which is why I'm really glad Cartier came out with the thins in 2017, otherwise I still wouldn't be a Love owner.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Shelly13 said:


> I am looking to purchase my first cartier LOVE bracelet! However,  I am unsure of which I should buy. The classic or the SM size. I don't plan on stacking it with the Hermes Bangle. For those who own the SM, do you wear it on an everyday basis and do you find it ever too small and regret not getting the classic? I personally would love to wear the SM size with a watch but not sure of it on its own.



I personally love the classic


----------



## Tonimichelle

ellyson said:


> Thank you Tonimichelle, now I’m sure I’ve made the wrong choice...
> My wrist is about 15/15,5 cm at the wrist bone, the 16 cuff will be too small for me.
> I was sure to size down with the cuff, but I would have to size up...
> Maybe I can ask to enlarge it in my jewellery... what do you all think about it??


Oh no, that is a shame. I personally wouldn’t try to get it altered if it is too small. If you’re sure you can’t return or exchange it then maybe look into selling the size 16 and buying a larger one with the money?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Shelly13 said:


> I am looking to purchase my first cartier LOVE bracelet! However,  I am unsure of which I should buy. The classic or the SM size. I don't plan on stacking it with the Hermes Bangle. For those who own the SM, do you wear it on an everyday basis and do you find it ever too small and regret not getting the classic? I personally would love to wear the SM size with a watch but not sure of it on its own.


I actually think either look beautiful on you!


----------



## ellyson

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh no, that is a shame. I personally wouldn’t try to get it altered if it is too small. If you’re sure you can’t return or exchange it then maybe look into selling the size 16 and buying a larger one with the money?


Unfortunately I can’t return or exchange ( I’ve bought it on vestiaire collective from a private seller...) but I can resell it hoping to sell in a short time...
And I’ll wait for the right size this time!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Shelly13 said:


> I am looking to purchase my first cartier LOVE bracelet! However,  I am unsure of which I should buy. The classic or the SM size. I don't plan on stacking it with the Hermes Bangle. For those who own the SM, do you wear it on an everyday basis and do you find it ever too small and regret not getting the classic? I personally would love to wear the SM size with a watch but not sure of it on its own.


I have a very small wrist but still chose the classic love because it is the style that spoke to me. I strongly considered the thin love because my wrist is tiny but knew I would have regretted not buying the classic size. I thought the thin love would not be enough on its own. I think the classic size is perfect on its own or in a stack.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Shelly13 said:


> I am looking to purchase my first cartier LOVE bracelet! However,  I am unsure of which I should buy. The classic or the SM size. I don't plan on stacking it with the Hermes Bangle. For those who own the SM, do you wear it on an everyday basis and do you find it ever too small and regret not getting the classic? I personally would love to wear the SM size with a watch but not sure of it on its own.



I wanted a Love last 2 years but keep holding back after trying out both cuff n classic at Paris in 2016. Just feel that it’s kinda too thick or loud plus I have health condition which require emergency MRI where I need to take off the Love.  Next I heard about the release of SM by early 2017 and I bought it once it arrived my home country in Feb 2017 ! Was happy wearing it alone n stacking with my VCA sweet bracelets... but somehow I keep feeling something missing. That feeling keeps bugging me so finally I bought the Classic love right  after doc declared that I m in complete remission. Finally I feel complete !! I sold the SM love bcos I m not used to noise when the Love bracelets knock on each other.


----------



## missmilk

Thin love bracelet owners - do you think it would be ok to wear the thin love without locking it? I brought my bracelet with me on holiday but forgot the screwdriver at home!


----------



## Babsiegirl

missmilk said:


> Thin love bracelet owners - do you think it would be ok to wear the thin love without locking it? I brought my bracelet with me on holiday but forgot the screwdriver at home!



You could, but I’d be real careful as it does pop open.


----------



## Shelly13

bunnyNwife said:


> I wanted a Love last 2 years but keep holding back after trying out both cuff n classic at Paris in 2016. Just feel that it’s kinda too thick or loud plus I have health condition which require emergency MRI where I need to take off the Love.  Next I heard about the release of SM by early 2017 and I bought it once it arrived my home country in Feb 2017 ! Was happy wearing it alone n stacking with my VCA sweet bracelets... but somehow I keep feeling something missing. That feeling keeps bugging me so finally I bought the Classic love right  after doc declared that I m in complete remission. Finally I feel complete !! I sold the SM love bcos I m not used to noise when the Love bracelets knock on each other.



Thanks for your reply! Do you mind me asking if you ever had a problem with the SM being too small for you? As in looked too small on your wrist? I am scared i will think it is too small which is why im leaning towards the classic size more.


----------



## Shelly13

ChaneLisette said:


> I have a very small wrist but still chose the classic love because it is the style that spoke to me. I strongly considered the thin love because my wrist is tiny but knew I would have regretted not buying the classic size. I thought the thin love would not be enough on its own. I think the classic size is perfect on its own or in a stack.



This is exactly how i feel right now.. i love the thin so much, but feel it is not enough on its own. I think i have my answer then and will go for the classic  Thanks so much for your reply.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Shelly13 said:


> Thanks for your reply! Do you mind me asking if you ever had a problem with the SM being too small for you? As in looked too small on your wrist? I am scared i will think it is too small which is why im leaning towards the classic size more.



It is kinda “lonely” so I always stack it with VCA or Chopard chain bracelets. Indeed once I removed the chain bracelets, it’s rather small or not noticeable on it own. Whilst the classic can still be worn on its own or stack with other bracelets to create more elaborate look. 

If I ever get the SM one again, it has to be the paved one. That’s the perfect one. [emoji7] be it standalone or stack with classic love.


----------



## missmilk

Babsiegirl said:


> You could, but I’d be real careful as it does pop open.



Thank you! I'll give it a go


----------



## ChaneLisette

Shelly13 said:


> This is exactly how i feel right now.. i love the thin so much, but feel it is not enough on its own. I think i have my answer then and will go for the classic  Thanks so much for your reply.


Please share once you purchase it. Best wishes!


----------



## Taracanada

Shelly13 said:


> I am looking to purchase my first cartier LOVE bracelet! However,  I am unsure of which I should buy. The classic or the SM size. I don't plan on stacking it with the Hermes Bangle. For those who own the SM, do you wear it on an everyday basis and do you find it ever too small and regret not getting the classic? I personally would love to wear the SM size with a watch but not sure of it on its own.


Beautiful bracelets! I own the YG thin , got it for Xmas, but feel it’s too small it is a size 17 . These bracelet are great for woman who want to remove them after long day ! SA told us there meant to removed unlike the classic version.


----------



## Grande Latte

missmilk said:


> Thin love bracelet owners - do you think it would be ok to wear the thin love without locking it? I brought my bracelet with me on holiday but forgot the screwdriver at home!



I’ve tried that a few times when I’m sleeping or in bed. Certain angles made it fall off. So since then I’ve ALWAYS had mine screwed. It’s too risky.


----------



## avcbob

You don't have to use the Cartier screwdriver- any small blade driver will do the trick.




missmilk said:


> Thin love bracelet owners - do you think it would be ok to wear the thin love without locking it? I brought my bracelet with me on holiday but forgot the screwdriver at home!


----------



## Grande Latte

Hahaha. One time due to emergency, I used my palette knife to unscrew my small LOVE right at my studio. Yes, any thin metal blade will do the trick. You can be creative.


----------



## berlin

Taracanada said:


> Beautiful bracelets! I own the YG thin , got it for Xmas, but feel it’s too small it is a size 17 . These bracelet are great for woman who want to remove them after long day ! SA told us there meant to removed unlike the classic version.


Hello
can you please give me your measurement of your frist? Thanks


----------



## missmilk

avcbob said:


> You don't have to use the Cartier screwdriver- any small blade driver will do the trick.



Good idea - I'll look around for something I can use. Thank you!


----------



## Taracanada

berlin said:


> Hello
> can you please give me your measurement of your frist? Thanks


Hi my wrist measures 6 inches exactly thank you


----------



## KSweet101

Noelle92 said:


> I want to get a small love bracelet but not sure if I should get YG with diamonds or WG with diamonds. WG looks better on my skin tone however I have mostly gold. This is what I have currently...



I think another white gold would balance it all out nicely!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Noelle92 said:


> I want to get a small love bracelet but not sure if I should get YG with diamonds or WG with diamonds. WG looks better on my skin tone however I have mostly gold. This is what I have currently...


White gold with diamonds gets my vote


----------



## cartier_love

Noelle92 said:


> I want to get a small love bracelet but not sure if I should get YG with diamonds or WG with diamonds. WG looks better on my skin tone however I have mostly gold. This is what I have currently...



WG gets another vote!


----------



## txrosegirl

Noelle92 said:


> I want to get a small love bracelet but not sure if I should get YG with diamonds or WG with diamonds. WG looks better on my skin tone however I have mostly gold. This is what I have currently...


agree with the others! WG diamonds would be lovely


----------



## Kindness3

Noelle92 said:


> I want to get a small love bracelet but not sure if I should get YG with diamonds or WG with diamonds. WG looks better on my skin tone however I have mostly gold. This is what I have currently...


I agree white gold love your collection amazing


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm usually a YG kind of gal, but looking at your beautiful current collection, I'd say go for the WG with diamonds to balance things out. This way too, if you don't wear all your bracelets at once, you still have the versatility to wear all WG one day and all YG/RG one day, and you still have many to wear. You literally have so many combinations at your disposal. 

Good job. Heavy spender! Lol.


----------



## Kindness3

Okay I needed people help,I have credit from cartier, i have two option to exchange for another love in white instead of yellow or another ecrou in pink ,please help,I sent my loves in again because they kept opening so they are giving me credit. so Thank u for help


----------



## Grande Latte

Ecrou in pink gold. I think this would blend more nicely with your current collection. Plus I've always liked Ecrou and JUC in PG. It gives these two designs a more feminine look.


----------



## Kindness3

Grande Latte said:


> Ecrou in pink gold. I think this would blend more nicely with your current collection. Plus I've always liked Ecrou and JUC in PG. It gives these two designs a more feminine look.


Thank you so much grande latte for your help.♡♡♡


----------



## Kindness3

Okay here what both looks ,love your input on which stack looks the best please. Thank all so much


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kindness3 said:


> Okay here what both looks ,love your input on which stack looks the best please. Thank all so much



The bottom one. I liked your old stack with the YG love best though. You don’t want to get another YG love? I for sure like 2 loves


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kindness3 said:


> Okay here what both looks ,love your input on which stack looks the best please. Thank all so much


I like the bottom one best too, much prefer the two loves and love white gold with rose gold!


----------



## miznina

For me either the top pic or your old stack [emoji813]️the two whites is too industrial I prefer the more feminine colors [emoji4]


----------



## Kindness3

luvmy3girls said:


> The bottom one. I liked your old stack with the YG love best though. You don’t want to get another YG love? I for sure like 2 loves





Tonimichelle said:


> I like the bottom one best too, much prefer the two loves and love white gold with rose gold!


----------



## Kindness3

Thank.you all.so much ,I don' want another yellow, I love pink and white , so now have decided which look, if anything I can go with another pink love too,which I didn't think about, I like it wears long term, my yellow didn't wear as well.i think, but I grealty appricate your help


----------



## Kindness3

miznina said:


> For me either the top pic or your old stack [emoji813]️the two whites is too industrial I prefer the more feminine colors [emoji4]


I agree with the feminine look that what I want too I'm trying to balance it, so it's not too match if you know what I mean. well thank you for your help too ,people here are so very helpful


----------



## Kindness3

Forget second, juc and the pink ecrou I can' edit it ,I only have one ,in pink. so here is two pink loves white ecrou de bracelt ,what about this such tough choice.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kindness3 said:


> Forget second, juc and the pink ecrou I can' edit it ,I only have one ,in pink. so here is two pink loves white ecrou de bracelt ,what about this



I would do 2 pink Loves


----------



## Kindness3

luvmy3girls said:


> I would do 2 pink Loves


Thank you, I do love the ecrou in pink too :,,but I do love to loves too thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Kindness3

Okay here we go what you think,I was able to update new photo ,I love the pink on me the best with my skin tone too.i do greatly appreciate your help


----------



## luvmy3girls

Kindness3 said:


> Okay here we go what you think,I was able to update new photo ,I love the pink on me the best with my skin tone too.i do greatly appreciate your help



Perfect combo [emoji106]


----------



## miznina

I would go two pink loves [emoji177] even though I do love the Ecrou...


----------



## Shelly13

Birthday surprise from the boy! I could not be more happier! He outdoes himself every year!!


----------



## sxca

Hello!

I've been reading this thread in anticipation of getting my own Love bracelet (Classic YG! ) soon. 

I wanted to ask a question: Many of you have mentioned wearing Lululemon or other types of wristbands to protect your love while working out/doing other activities. Can anyone share a specific type they like to use? Sorry for being picky - I just want to be prepared!

Also, has anyone had any experience at any Hawaii Cartier? Any SA recommendations? The local reviews on Yelp are quite hit or miss, which is a little disappointing considering its Cartier. There are (3) locations: Honolulu Royal Hawaiian, DFS Galleria (not sure I can shop at this one?) and Ala Moana Center.

Thank you for this thread! I've enjoyed the photos, discussion and helpful tips along the way!


----------



## Kindness3

Shelly13 said:


> Birthday surprise from the boy! I could not be more happier! He outdoes himself every year!!


Congradulation on your love looks amazing on you


----------



## Gracilan

sxca said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been reading this thread in anticipation of getting my own Love bracelet (Classic YG! ) soon.
> 
> I wanted to ask a question: Many of you have mentioned wearing Lululemon or other types of wristbands to protect your love while working out/doing other activities. Can anyone share a specific type they like to use? Sorry for being picky - I just want to be prepared!
> 
> Also, has anyone had any experience at any Hawaii Cartier? Any SA recommendations? The local reviews on Yelp are quite hit or miss, which is a little disappointing considering its Cartier. There are (3) locations: Honolulu Royal Hawaiian, DFS Galleria (not sure I can shop at this one?) and Ala Moana Center.
> 
> Thank you for this thread! I've enjoyed the photos, discussion and helpful tips along the way!


....I wear Nike terry wrist bands when working out...they come is different colors ..2 bands for $6 @ Dicks Sporting .goods..all athletic companies make them, check Amazon too...Congratulations on your new LOVE...I, too, have YG, purchased last Jan..LOVE it!


----------



## CartierLVer

sxca said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been reading this thread in anticipation of getting my own Love bracelet (Classic YG! ) soon.
> 
> I wanted to ask a question: Many of you have mentioned wearing Lululemon or other types of wristbands to protect your love while working out/doing other activities. Can anyone share a specific type they like to use? Sorry for being picky - I just want to be prepared!
> 
> Also, has anyone had any experience at any Hawaii Cartier? Any SA recommendations? The local reviews on Yelp are quite hit or miss, which is a little disappointing considering its Cartier. There are (3) locations: Honolulu Royal Hawaiian, DFS Galleria (not sure I can shop at this one?) and Ala Moana Center.
> 
> Thank you for this thread! I've enjoyed the photos, discussion and helpful tips along the way!



I’ve heard to wear a sweat band to help protect it from being banged up and secure the bracelet. I can’t say which brand.

My fave SA is Eunice and Kevin. Both are good at what they do. I mainly work with Eunice at the oahu Cartier. Let me know who you work with and I can call them and let them know you are coming to see them. Thnx


----------



## MaggyH

Hi Everyone! I have a question - I would love to get the thin Love bracelet, but I have just measured my wrist with the Cartier wrist sizer and my wrist size is 17.5 (on the wrist bones). What size of the thin bracelet should I chose? I am worried since the thin bracelet only go up to size 19..


----------



## xoxo_av

MaggyH said:


> Hi Everyone! I have a question - I would love to get the thin Love bracelet, but I have just measured my wrist with the Cartier wrist sizer and my wrist size is 17.5 (on the wrist bones). What size of the thin bracelet should I chose? I am worried since the thin bracelet only go up to size 19..


I think it’s best to try on in the boutique if you have one in your town. It’s personal preference on how you like the fit. I, personally like a more fitted look instead of loose. You’ll definitely get the feel of the bracelet and see how it looks and the fit!


----------



## MaggyH

xoxo_av said:


> I think it’s best to try on in the boutique if you have one in your town. It’s personal preference on how you like the fit. I, personally like a more fitted look instead of loose. You’ll definitely get the feel of the bracelet and see how it looks and the fit!


Thank you so much for your most helpful reply! I do have a rather large boutique in my city, so I will have to go try some on, I just wanted to be prepared for a disappointment if it doesn't fit me..
 Your bracelet looks stunning on you, could you tell me what size it is in comparison to your wrist size? I looove your nails!!


----------



## xoxo_av

MaggyH said:


> Thank you so much for your most helpful reply! I do have a rather large boutique in my city, so I will have to go try some on, I just wanted to be prepared for a disappointment if it doesn't fit me..
> Your bracelet looks stunning on you, could you tell me what size it is in comparison to your wrist size? I looove your nails!!


 Yes, definitely try it on. It’s the only way to figure out what you truly want/prefer. My wrist measures about 13.5 cm and I got it in size 15 cm which is their new smallest size! Initially I was going to get the thin love bracelet because their smallest size was 15  but the classic love bracelet recently came out with it. I did try on size 16 to compare and I wasn’t crazy about it because the bracelet would turn on it’s own around my wrist and I know down the line it would’ve drove me insane! Ohhh thank you so much!!


----------



## Shelly13

MaggyH said:


> Hi Everyone! I have a question - I would love to get the thin Love bracelet, but I have just measured my wrist with the Cartier wrist sizer and my wrist size is 17.5 (on the wrist bones). What size of the thin bracelet should I chose? I am worried since the thin bracelet only go up to size 19..[/QUOTE
> 
> My wrist measures a size 15.5 - I tried on the 17 in thin and it was way too big. The 16 fit so much better!


----------



## sxca

Gracilan said:


> ....I wear Nike terry wrist bands when working out...they come is different colors ..2 bands for $6 @ Dicks Sporting .goods..all athletic companies make them, check Amazon too...Congratulations on your new LOVE...I, too, have YG, purchased last Jan..LOVE it!



Perfect! I'll look for those. Thank you!


----------



## sxca

CartierLVer said:


> I’ve heard to wear a sweat band to help protect it from being banged up and secure the bracelet. I can’t say which brand.
> 
> My fave SA is Eunice and Kevin. Both are good at what they do. I mainly work with Eunice at the oahu Cartier. Let me know who you work with and I can call them and let them know you are coming to see them. Thnx



Aw, thank you! It would be my first ever purchase from Cartier and I'm kind of nervous TBH. I actually live in Maui, so we (husband and I) would make the trip to Oahu. I think I actually read some good reviews about both of the SAs you mentioned. It would be for my birthday which isn't for a few months, would it still be okay to contact you then?

Thank you!!


----------



## MaggyH

Thank you Shelly13, there is hope for me then!


----------



## kimber418

Does anyone have before and after photos of their White Gold Love rhodium plated?   I just sent mine in and it
is being worked on now.   I am just curious to see if anyone has photos of theirs.   Thanks!


----------



## txrosegirl

kimber418 said:


> Does anyone have before and after photos of their White Gold Love rhodium plated?   I just sent mine in and it
> is being worked on now.   I am just curious to see if anyone has photos of theirs.   Thanks!



i took this pic right after it came back from polishing...it looks great! the only thing is the edges are slightly rounded compared to my YG love but it is not as noticeable in person...this is a close up shot...hope this helps!


----------



## Fashforward

xoxo_av said:


> I think it’s best to try on in the boutique if you have one in your town. It’s personal preference on how you like the fit. I, personally like a more fitted look instead of loose. You’ll definitely get the feel of the bracelet and see how it looks and the fit!


Hello! I have just plunged and purchased this exact same bracelet- RG love plain in size 16. I bought it off a lady who had purchased it 2 weeks ago but felt it was too tight and Cartier wouldn't exchange it because it had a surface scratch near the screw. I have a question though- I feel like the screw in this sticks out a bit- I thought that Cartier made it so the screw is invisible and flush with the bracelet. Can anyone help tell me if this is "normal"? I have attached pics below. Thanks!


----------



## Mininana

Fashforward said:


> Hello! I have just plunged and purchased this exact same bracelet- RG love plain in size 16. I bought it off a lady who had purchased it 2 weeks ago but felt it was too tight and Cartier wouldn't exchange it because it had a surface scratch near the screw. I have a question though- I feel like the screw in this sticks out a bit- I thought that Cartier made it so the screw is invisible and flush with the bracelet. Can anyone help tell me if this is "normal"? I have attached pics below. Thanks!



Congrats!! All three of mine stick out


----------



## Fashforward

Mininana said:


> Congrats!! All three of mine stick out
> View attachment 3937608


You are a star! Thanks. Love your stack! My goal is to get 2 more YG's to stack with this. So excited to finally be part of the Love group.


----------



## Gracilan

Fashforward said:


> Hello! I have just plunged and purchased this exact same bracelet- RG love plain in size 16. I bought it off a lady who had purchased it 2 weeks ago but felt it was too tight and Cartier wouldn't exchange it because it had a surface scratch near the screw. I have a question though- I feel like the screw in this sticks out a bit- I thought that Cartier made it so the screw is invisible and flush with the bracelet. Can anyone help tell me if this is "normal"? I have attached pics below. Thanks!





Fashforward said:


> You are a star! Thanks. Love your stack! My goal is to get 2 more YG's to stack with this. So excited to finally be part of the Love group.


----------



## Gracilan

...Yes, the screws stick out slightly...it's normal!  Congratulations, it's beautiful!


----------



## Fashforward

Gracilan said:


> ...Yes, the screws stick out slightly...it's normal!  Congratulations, it's beautiful!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Vvicky

kimber418 said:


> Does anyone have before and after photos of their White Gold Love rhodium plated?   I just sent mine in and it
> is being worked on now.   I am just curious to see if anyone has photos of theirs.   Thanks!



Here is mine before and after rhodium plated procedure. Mine is as well a bit rounded on edges, though I was asking Cartier customer services to keep them sharp as it was new. It looks like it’s impossible to keep the same shape


----------



## xoxo_av

CartierLVer said:


> I’ve heard to wear a sweat band to help protect it from being banged up and secure the bracelet. I can’t say which brand.
> 
> My fave SA is Eunice and Kevin. Both are good at what they do. I mainly work with Eunice at the oahu Cartier. Let me know who you work with and I can call them and let them know you are coming to see them. Thnx



Wow! I live in Oahu, too! I’ve met Kevin a few times since he is my friend’s SA and he is delightful! Wish I bought my Love from him but the SA who assisted me was just as pleasant to work with. Nice to see another person from Oahu on here!


----------



## CartierLVer

xoxo_av said:


> Wow! I live in Oahu, too! I’ve met Kevin a few times since he is my friend’s SA and he is delightful! Wish I bought my Love from him but the SA who assisted me was just as pleasant to work with. Nice to see another person from Oahu on here!



Haha. Yes. Kevin is a good SA but I chose Eunice as my permanent SA. Nice to meet you too


----------



## CartierLVer

sxca said:


> Aw, thank you! It would be my first ever purchase from Cartier and I'm kind of nervous TBH. I actually live in Maui, so we (husband and I) would make the trip to Oahu. I think I actually read some good reviews about both of the SAs you mentioned. It would be for my birthday which isn't for a few months, would it still be okay to contact you then?
> 
> Thank you!!



Ooh Maui girl! So awesome! Does Oprah live there permanently?! Yes. Contact me then and I can let Eunice know when you will be coming in to see her! She is so delightful to work with!


----------



## sxca

CartierLVer said:


> Ooh Maui girl! So awesome! Does Oprah live there permanently?! Yes. Contact me then and I can let Eunice know when you will be coming in to see her! She is so delightful to work with!



Hahaha! Yes, a Maui girl!  And no, she was here last year, but as far as I know she's not here permanently. My birthday is in March, so not tooooo far away. Thank you so much for offering to connect me with your SA. In my opinion, customer service is such a huge part of the purchase. It makes or breaks the way you experience and remember your pieces.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Vvicky said:


> Here is mine before and after rhodium plated procedure. Mine is as well a bit rounded on edges, though I was asking Cartier customer services to keep them sharp as it was new. It looks like it’s impossible to keep the same shape


Your bracelet looks as good as new after the plating 

But I wonder why Cartier can't keep the edge sharp after polishing (seems like it should be easy enough). I've seen it multiple times in this forum now. Makes me not want to get mine polished


----------



## Caz71

ellyson said:


> Hi everybody,
> Can I ask to any owner of a cuff in size 16 to measure the inner diameter in cm please??
> I think I’ve made the wrong choice...
> I’ve bought a preowned one and maybe it run small for me... and no return
> Thank you so much for the help [emoji813]️


What is yr wrist size in cm

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pgirl2016

Does anyone have the full diamond pave bracelet? I bought it recently and have noticed twice it has unhinged and loosened and I was lucky enough to notice before it fell off my arm!!!!! I bought it Overseas so Im not sure if my local store will be happy to do an exchange for me. I have proof of purchase and everything!


----------



## Vvicky

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3937797
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the full diamond pave bracelet? I bought it recently and have noticed twice it has unhinged and loosened and I was lucky enough to notice before it fell off my arm!!!!! I bought it Overseas so Im not sure if my local store will be happy to do an exchange for me. I have proof of purchase and everything!



I would definitely try to do it, for this price you have to be absolutely happy with your purchase! If they can’t exchange it maybe they can discuss it with the boutique where you’ve got it? Good luck in any case!


----------



## kimber418

Vvicky said:


> Here is mine before and after rhodium plated procedure. Mine is as well a bit rounded on edges, though I was asking Cartier customer services to keep them sharp as it was new. It looks like it’s impossible to keep the same shape



Vvicky,
Thanks so much for your reply.  They did a great job with the rhodium plating.  I do not notice the edges that much as I am sure it is shows more when the bracelet is with you than photos.  It looks beautiful.


----------



## kimber418

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3937797
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the full diamond pave bracelet? I bought it recently and have noticed twice it has unhinged and loosened and I was lucky enough to notice before it fell off my arm!!!!! I bought it Overseas so Im not sure if my local store will be happy to do an exchange for me. I have proof of purchase and everything!



They may send it to service to have the hinge looked at.  That is not right that it became loose and unhinged.  I would take it immediately to Cartier.  They will work with you.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Finally getting my first Love bracelet after 10 long years of lusting after it.  I got the thin version (I like the daintier look for every day wear).  It comes tomorrow.  I keep checking my inbox for the email from Cartier with the tracking info.  I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve!!!!


----------



## KSweet101

BostonBlockhead said:


> Finally getting my first Love bracelet after 10 long years of lusting after it.  I got the thin version (I like the daintier look for every day wear).  It comes tomorrow.  I keep checking my inbox for the email from Cartier with the tracking info.  I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve!!!!



Congrats, share some pics when it arrives!  I got the thin yellow gold Love bracelet in April of last year and the feeling of giddiness hasn’t gone away!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

KSweet101 said:


> Congrats, share some pics when it arrives!  I got the thin yellow gold Love bracelet in April of last year and the feeling of giddiness hasn’t gone away!


I will!  I swear the anticipation is right up there with the birth of my kids!!!  Haha!!!  I've waited a LONG time for this!!!!!


----------



## cartier_love

Vvicky said:


> Here is mine before and after rhodium plated procedure. Mine is as well a bit rounded on edges, though I was asking Cartier customer services to keep them sharp as it was new. It looks like it’s impossible to keep the same shape



Wow, it looks brand new. I love the rhodium!


----------



## txrosegirl

BostonBlockhead said:


> I will!  I swear the anticipation is right up there with the birth of my kids!!!  Haha!!!  I've waited a LONG time for this!!!!!


cannot wait to see it! congrats!


----------



## Mali_

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3937797
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the full diamond pave bracelet? I bought it recently and have noticed twice it has unhinged and loosened and I was lucky enough to notice before it fell off my arm!!!!! I bought it Overseas so Im not sure if my local store will be happy to do an exchange for me. I have proof of purchase and everything!


These are too lovely to lose. I would definitely tell the local store to assist.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

It's here, it's here, it's HEEEEEEERE!!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

sxca said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've been reading this thread in anticipation of getting my own Love bracelet (Classic YG! ) soon.
> 
> I wanted to ask a question: Many of you have mentioned wearing Lululemon or other types of wristbands to protect your love while working out/doing other activities. Can anyone share a specific type they like to use? Sorry for being picky - I just want to be prepared!
> 
> Also, has anyone had any experience at any Hawaii Cartier? Any SA recommendations? The local reviews on Yelp are quite hit or miss, which is a little disappointing considering its Cartier. There are (3) locations: Honolulu Royal Hawaiian, DFS Galleria (not sure I can shop at this one?) and Ala Moana Center.
> 
> Thank you for this thread! I've enjoyed the photos, discussion and helpful tips along the way!


I wear sweat bands regularly with my love. It doesn’t matter the brand. It matters about the width and fit. Sweatband should fit snuggly but comfortably so the love doesn’t move under it. The narrower the sweat band, the better it looks, but it’s essier for the Love bangle to move out of. You can buy a pack from eBay or local store. No need for an expensive one.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Sooooooooo, I think I'm going to the Boston Boutique tomorrow to exchange it for the full size.  LOL.  I'm sure that happens a lot.  I love the thin style but I'm a good sized girl and the size just seems to get lost on me.


----------



## Luv n bags

BostonBlockhead said:


> Sooooooooo, I think I'm going to the Boston Boutique tomorrow to exchange it for the full size.  LOL.  I'm sure that happens a lot.  I love the thin style but I'm a good sized girl and the size just seems to get lost on me.



I personally like the thicker size.  But it’s all personal preference.


----------



## rk4265

BostonBlockhead said:


> Sooooooooo, I think I'm going to the Boston Boutique tomorrow to exchange it for the full size.  LOL.  I'm sure that happens a lot.  I love the thin style but I'm a good sized girl and the size just seems to get lost on me.


I ended up exchanging my thin for the cuff. The thin is lovely but the classic stands out


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Going to Boston tomorrow!  They have a 19 gold Love on hold for me!


----------



## Tinamanzo

BostonBlockhead said:


> Going to Boston tomorrow!  They have a 19 gold Love on hold for me!


Good move . If I could only have 1 it would be a classic . If 2, classic plus thin.


----------



## tenshix

Vvicky said:


> Here is mine before and after rhodium plated procedure. Mine is as well a bit rounded on edges, though I was asking Cartier customer services to keep them sharp as it was new. It looks like it’s impossible to keep the same shape



Thanks for sharing Vvicky! When they plate your bangle do you know if they also have to polish (strip down the outermost layer) first?

I would be interested in plating it for more “protection” and that nice white shine but I don’t want them to polish strip the bangle.


----------



## luvmy3girls

BostonBlockhead said:


> Sooooooooo, I think I'm going to the Boston Boutique tomorrow to exchange it for the full size.  LOL.  I'm sure that happens a lot.  I love the thin style but I'm a good sized girl and the size just seems to get lost on me.



I think you should too...there’s nothing like the classic one. I feel the thin is only good if your stacking with other bracelets. Looks too small on its own


----------



## Kindness3

I miss my loves I hope to get them back soon,from workshop☆☆my current collection ♡♡


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Exchanged for the full size Love.  What a difference!!!  I’m in absolute love!!!


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> It's here, it's here, it's HEEEEEEERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939225


Congratulation ☆☆☆can' wait to see your exchange ,welcome to the cartier club ♡


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3940382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchanged for the full size Love.  What a difference!!!  I’m in absolute love!!!


Love it looks amaing welcome cartier club great choice on the color too


----------



## Tonimichelle

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3940382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchanged for the full size Love.  What a difference!!!  I’m in absolute love!!!


It’s gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## luvmy3girls

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3940382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchanged for the full size Love.  What a difference!!!  I’m in absolute love!!!



What a difference! Perfection!! [emoji7]


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Thank everyone!  Can’t stop staring!!!  I’ve waited a long time for this!  Bucket list - ✔️


----------



## swiss-miss

Hi everyone, picked my Love up today - had it engraved with the names of my two babies


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Love the idea of engraving the inside!


----------



## xoxo_av

BostonBlockhead said:


> Sooooooooo, I think I'm going to the Boston Boutique tomorrow to exchange it for the full size.  LOL.  I'm sure that happens a lot.  I love the thin style but I'm a good sized girl and the size just seems to get lost on me.


I was the same! Actually I tried on the thin love but kept contemplating between the classic and thin. You can never go wrong with classic! Go for the bullet


----------



## xoxo_av

swiss-miss said:


> Hi everyone, picked my Love up today - had it engraved with the names of my two babies


gorgeous! Is this PG? I just got my PG, too!


----------



## swiss-miss

Yes, It is PG! Love it as well, thank you!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I was very surprised by the PG version in the store. It was a lot more of a matte finished than I expected. Not nearly as shiny as the YG.  The pictures on here make it look like a shiny finish.


----------



## Kindness3

swiss-miss said:


> Hi everyone, picked my Love up today - had it engraved with the names of my two babies


How long did take to have them engraved looks amaing ♡♡♡


----------



## swiss-miss

Thank you, it took them about a week and it was free. They did the polishing as well as I already had quite  a lot of scratches after only a couple of weeks of wearing … will be wearing a sweatband now when doing the cleaning!!


----------



## Grande Latte

swiss-miss said:


> Hi everyone, picked my Love up today - had it engraved with the names of my two babies



I love how you got it engraved. I'm glad you exchanged it for the classic size if you feel that it's more proportional to you. It's a beautiful piece and your engraving makes it even more meaningful. Congrats!


----------



## MaggyH

BostonBlockhead said:


> It's here, it's here, it's HEEEEEEERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939225


Congratulations! It's a beautiful bracelet  Did you get the same size as the thin bracelet?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I did!  SA tried to talk me down a size but I like the looser fit.  I’m a bigger girl.  

(Haven’t yet figured out how to include a quote in a reply lol)


----------



## kge

swiss-miss said:


> Hi everyone, picked my Love up today - had it engraved with the names of my two babies


I love this! My SA said that there is a limit of 10 characters - how did you get them to engrave more?


----------



## swiss-miss

kge said:


> I love this! My SA said that there is a limit of 10 characters - how did you get them to engrave more?


Ty! That is strange — my SA said that there would even still be enough space for a 3rd child — on the other  half though... on the cartier Website there is a Limit of 22 characters for the engraving of the Love.. they did a great job though it is so accurate and perfect I am very pleased


----------



## avcbob

I think the 10 characters refers to the no charge engraving, after that you may have to pay per letter.  However, they will sometimes waive the extra fee if you ask.



swiss-miss said:


> Ty! That is strange — my SA said that there would even still be enough space for a 3rd child — on the other  half though... on the cartier Website there is a Limit of 22 characters for the engraving of the Love.. they did a great job though it is so accurate and perfect I am very pleased


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I'm already working on my husband for a Love ring for my birthday in March and a second Love bangle this fall.  LOL.  I am officially hooked......


----------



## MaggyH

BostonBlockhead said:


> I'm already working on my husband for a Love ring for my birthday in March and a second Love bangle this fall.  LOL.  I am officially hooked......


I know what you mean! I haven't decided what do I want to receive for our wedding anniversary, and my wishlist of Love items keeps on growing! I think my DH is getting slightly scared now


----------



## LemonDrop

I have fallen in love with the LOVE braclet. However I’m a frequent flyer for work. Does the gold bracelet set off  the detector for airport security?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

LemonDrop said:


> I have fallen in love with the LOVE braclet. However I’m a frequent flyer for work. Does the gold bracelet set off  the detector for airport security?



There’s a whole thread on this topic in the recent topics.  Sounds like the majority have no issue and when it does set it off they just wand you down.  Sounds like major airports are familiar with the bracelets.


----------



## nastasja

LemonDrop said:


> I have fallen in love with the LOVE braclet. However I’m a frequent flyer for work. Does the gold bracelet set off  the detector for airport security?



https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Cartier-Love-Bracelet-and-Airport-Security.243834/


----------



## miznina

BostonBlockhead said:


> I'm already working on my husband for a Love ring for my birthday in March and a second Love bangle this fall.  LOL.  I am officially hooked......



They are super addictive [emoji7]


----------



## LemonDrop

BostonBlockhead said:


> There’s a whole thread on this topic in the recent topics.  Sounds like the majority have no issue and when it does set it off they just wand you down.  Sounds like major airports are familiar with the bracelets.





killerlife said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Cartier-Love-Bracelet-and-Airport-Security.243834/



Thank you. I found a thread from 2011 but thought security might have changed since then.


----------



## Cat2708

BostonBlockhead said:


> I did!  SA tried to talk me down a size but I like the looser fit.  I’m a bigger girl.
> 
> (Haven’t yet figured out how to include a quote in a reply lol)


The one you got was a 19 right?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Cat2708 said:


> The one you got was a 19 right?



Yes!  I think the fit is perfect.  Especially since I plan on adding a second.


----------



## Gracilan

BostonBlockhead said:


> Yes!  I think the fit is perfect.  Especially since I plan on adding a second.


...which one will you be adding, another classic or thin? PG?  I have classic YG and will be adding another Love next month, undecided if I should get another classic or thin...hmmm


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Gracilan said:


> ...which one will you be adding, another classic or thin? PG?  I have classic YG and will be adding another Love next month, undecided if I should get another classic or thin...hmmm



Another classic YG in the same size.  I love the simple elegant look of 2 stacked.     Took me 10 years to get my first and I'm already planning a second.  LOL.  My husband is a bit scared.....


----------



## Gracilan

BostonBlockhead said:


> Another classic YG in the same size.  I love the simple elegant look of 2 stacked.     Took me 10 years to get my first and I'm already planning a second.  LOL.  My husband is a bit scared.....


...same here, I bought mine last January...my husband just looks at me when I mention it...My second one will probably be it for me!


----------



## mrsdjx

Hi lovely ladies,

My husband gave me a Cartier love bracelet for our 5 year wedding anniversary, sort of. We do not have Cartier jewellery in my country, so he made a homemade gift voucher  it was so cute! Anyway I had to wait until I could schedule a trip to Australia to purchase, and I am very excited to be going in a couple of weeks but I am dying of indecision. I was wondering if anyone could show me pics of the ring/bracelet combo, and any advice on cuff vs bracelet? I am trying to decide between cuff vs bracelet, YG vs WG with 4 diamonds, and matching ring/no ring. Any help MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## Gracilan

mrsdjx said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> My husband gave me a Cartier love bracelet for our 5 year wedding anniversary, sort of. We do not have Cartier jewellery in my country, so he made a homemade gift voucher  it was so cute! Anyway I had to wait until I could schedule a trip to Australia to purchase, and I am very excited to be going in a couple of weeks but I am dying of indecision. I was wondering if anyone could show me pics of the ring/bracelet combo, and any advice on cuff vs bracelet? I am trying to decide between cuff vs bracelet, YG vs WG with 4 diamonds, and matching ring/no ring. Any help MUCH appreciated!!


...personally, I would get the classic Love bangle in YG...totally different look between WG & YG. With/without diamonds...look at pics on these threads and go for the look that appeals to you most...last year, when I bought mine, I knew exactly what I wanted and just needed to be fitted with the proper size ...never had any regret ...look thru the threads, that will help you..good luck!


----------



## mrsdjx

Gracilan said:


> ...personally, I would get the classic Love bangle in YG...totally different look between WG & YG. With/without diamonds...look at pics on these threads and go for the look that appeals to you most...last year, when I bought mine, I knew exactly what I wanted and just needed to be fitted with the proper size ...never had any regret ...look thru the threads, that will help you..goof luck!



Thank you! I am pretty sure I will get YG. I also like the bangle but I have the same old problem of gym, being active etc and not wanting to wear it 100%. I am pretty sure I am going to get the YG bracelet and ring, or cuff and ring depending on whether I can slip off the bracelet. I have been over and over these threads the last little while looking at the pictures but there is not much info about people who can slip them on/off, if it's possible?


----------



## Gracilan

mrsdjx said:


> Thank you! I am pretty sure I will get YG. I also like the bangle but I have the same old problem of gym, being active etc and not wanting to wear it 100%. I am pretty sure I am going to get the YG bracelet and ring, or cuff and ring depending on whether I can slip off the bracelet. I have been over and over these threads the last little while looking at the pictures but there is not much info about people who can slip them on/off, if it's possible?


..well, I wouldn't buy it so big that you can easily slip it on and off...mine is loose fitting rather than fitted, I didn't like the "fitted" look on me, I do like it on others, though... when I work out, laundry, house cleaning.etc, I wear a snug fitted terry wristband, keeps the bracelet in place and you don't have to worry about unnecessary scratching..


----------



## KSweet101

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3940382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchanged for the full size Love.  What a difference!!!  I’m in absolute love!!!




Gah! It’s gorgeous, congratulations  I’m in the thin love club myself still lol! With a classic size on my someday list


----------



## voodoodoll2005

mrsdjx said:


> Thank you! I am pretty sure I will get YG. I also like the bangle but I have the same old problem of gym, being active etc and not wanting to wear it 100%. I am pretty sure I am going to get the YG bracelet and ring, or cuff and ring depending on whether I can slip off the bracelet. I have been over and over these threads the last little while looking at the pictures but there is not much info about people who can slip them on/off, if it's possible?


I don't recommend getting the bracelet so big you can slip it off. You will bang it on everything while you wear it.


----------



## mrsdjx

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I don't recommend getting the bracelet so big you can slip it off. You will bang it on everything while you wear it.



Ok thanks! Does anyone have any pics of the cuff vs the bracelet? Does it look a lot different?


----------



## nycmamaofone

mrsdjx said:


> Ok thanks! Does anyone have any pics of the cuff vs the bracelet? Does it look a lot different?



I recommend the cuff. If you look in the Cuff thread you'll see me wearing mine with one diamond in YG. I can't wear jewelry 24/7 and plus I don't like the idea of wearing it in the shower. I like to take care of my things and owning a cuff ensures that. I prefer the ease of taking it on and off and wearing it on different arms.  Plus I am a bit paranoid about the screw system and was scared by the horror stories of the bangle falling off. The one diamond version is so gorgeous and cheaper than the bangle with no diamonds. 

Good luck.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

For those that type all day, anyone notice it took them a while to not be bothered by the Love bangle?


----------



## Taracanada

BostonBlockhead said:


> It's here, it's here, it's HEEEEEEERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939225


looks beautiful! what size did you end up getting and how do like the fit...? I have this exact one bought a 17 and feel it is too tight ..


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Taracanada said:


> looks beautiful! what size did you end up getting and how do like the fit...? I have this exact one bought a 17 and feel it is too tight ..



I actually ended up exchanging it for the full size classic bangle.  I posted an updated photo a little further in the thread.  The thin was pretty but it kinda of got lost on my larger frame.  You couldn't see the screw detail well.  I just felt a bit underwhelmed after waiting SOOOOO long for my first love.  I wasn't "wow'd" when it arrived.  I really like it and think it would pair well with an original but on it's own it's a bit thin (unless you have a small frame).   As for sizing, I got the same size in the full size love.  Size 19.  SA tried to get me to try on the 18 but I think the 19 fits perfectly.  Doesn't spin around yet has a little bit of room to push it down my wrist while I type.   Plus, I plan on adding a second one at some point so I think they'd feel too tight/claustrophobic if I was wearing multiple fitted loves.  I think they'll be more comfortable with a little wiggle room.


----------



## Taracanada

glad you were happy with your choice in the end! the classic size is stunning on you, I back tracked to find the picture!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Taracanada said:


> glad you were happy with your choice in the end! the classic size is stunning on you, I back tracked to find the picture!



Thank you!  The classic definitely gave me that "OMG, I'm in love" feeling I was expecting to have.  Very happy I splurged for the larger size.   Now I want a second!!!  LOL!!


----------



## Cat2708

BostonBlockhead said:


> Thank you!  The classic definitely gave me that "OMG, I'm in love" feeling I was expecting to have.  Very happy I splurged for the larger size.   Now I want a second!!!  LOL!!




I am also getting a second one in June to go with my two rings and one bracelet. They look nice and solid.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Cat2708 said:


> View attachment 3943904
> 
> 
> 
> I am also getting a second one in June to go with my two rings and one bracelet. They look nice and solid.




Ohhhhhh this makes me want my second now!!!!!  LOL.  I just love the look of two YG loves together!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Cat2708 said:


> View attachment 3943904
> 
> 
> 
> I am also getting a second one in June to go with my two rings and one bracelet. They look nice and solid.


Beautiful pic! Your love looks amazing on you with your rings!!


----------



## mrsdjx

BostonBlockhead said:


> Thank you!  The classic definitely gave me that "OMG, I'm in love" feeling I was expecting to have.  Very happy I splurged for the larger size.   Now I want a second!!!  LOL!!



Wow I love that size on you! I am like you, I do not like anything tight on my wrist so it's nice to see some people wearing them a little looser. May I ask you what your wrist measurement is? Can you slip this size off or is it still impossible?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

mrsdjx said:


> Wow I love that size on you! I am like you, I do not like anything tight on my wrist so it's nice to see some people wearing them a little looser. May I ask you what your wrist measurement is? Can you slip this size off or is it still impossible?



My wrist measures 6.5.  I'm a decent sized girl.   So in Cartier land I should be an 18 (7.1 inches) but the 19 (7.5) was just a smidge more comfortable on me.  No, there's no way this bracelet is coming off w/out unscrewing it.  It's a perfect combination of not coming off but still having some freedom to move.


----------



## mrsdjx

BostonBlockhead said:


> My wrist measures 6.5.  I'm a decent sized girl.   So in Cartier land I should be an 18 (7.1 inches) but the 19 (7.5) was just a smidge more comfortable on me.  No, there's no way this bracelet is coming off w/out unscrewing it.  It's a perfect combination of not coming off but still having some freedom to move.



Thanks  well it looks great on you in the small, so I'm sure the full size looks fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

mrsdjx said:


> Thanks  well it looks great on you in the small, so I'm sure the full size looks fantastic. Congratulations!



The thin is adorable.  Very dainty.  Probably looks awesome on someone with a smaller frame.  I've seen it on others and thought it looked really pretty.  Glad I went for the classic though.  No regrets whatsoever!!!!!!!!   Officially addicted!!!


----------



## Kindness3

I though this is perfect for people who aren't  sure what size love to get,


----------



## Kindness3

I super excited I'm getting two pink loves, I want to thank all the ladies for your  opinion and advice I greatly appreciate it, I will post when they come in,I'm super excited


----------



## mrsdjx

BostonBlockhead said:


> The thin is adorable.  Very dainty.  Probably looks awesome on someone with a smaller frame.  I've seen it on others and thought it looked really pretty.  Glad I went for the classic though.  No regrets whatsoever!!!!!!!!   Officially addicted!!!



I totally agree with you that they look best when stacked with the others! You definitely need a thin one now


----------



## Tinamanzo

mrsdjx said:


> I totally agree with you that they look best when stacked with the others! You definitely need a thin one now


I love thin stacked with classic.  I exchanged my diamond wg for yg classic and yg thin. Love.  Only regret is the size now.  On the snug side.  I am still 30 lbs heavier than before baby so im hoping once i shed some weight they will be perfect


----------



## Cat2708

Tinamanzo said:


> I love thin stacked with classic.  I exchanged my diamond wg for yg classic and yg thin. Love.  Only regret is the size now.  On the snug side.  I am still 30 lbs heavier than before baby so im hoping once i shed some weight they will be perfect



I bought my love bracelet when pregnant and the 19 fitted nice and close and I just had a baby 4 months ago and lost 20 pounds so my 19 now hangs low and sometimes rotates. In life we may fluctuate a lot.
I’m sure you will lose weight and it will be abit more comfortable


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Cat2708 said:


> I bought my love bracelet when pregnant and the 19 fitted nice and close and I just had a baby 4 months ago and lost 20 pounds so my 19 now hangs low and sometimes rotates. In life we may fluctuate a lot.
> I’m sure you will lose weight and it will be abit more comfortable



Congrats on the baby (and weight loss)!  I’m still holding onto my baby weight 6 years later!


----------



## Tinamanzo

Cat2708 said:


> I bought my love bracelet when pregnant and the 19 fitted nice and close and I just had a baby 4 months ago and lost 20 pounds so my 19 now hangs low and sometimes rotates. In life we may fluctuate a lot.
> I’m sure you will lose weight and it will be abit more comfortable


Congrats!  I feel more motivated to lose the weight now haha. Ppl said your wrist size wont change . 
I also cant wear my wedding ring


----------



## Pgirl2016

There was an issue with my full pave diamond bracelet so I need to exchange it. I’m normally size 17 (see plain YG). But 17 in full pave is hard to source atm - should I get a size 18????? The 18 is picture here in pink gold. The YG one is size 16 on the other side for comparison.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3944207
> 
> 
> There was an issue with my full pave diamond bracelet so I need to exchange it. I’m normally size 17 (see plain YG). But 17 in full pave is hard to source atm - should I get a size 18????? The 18 is picture here in pink gold. The YG one is size 16 on the other side for comparison.



What’s the issue with your full Pave bracelet? I’m considering getting one so I’m curious [emoji16]


----------



## Pgirl2016

Natalie j said:


> What’s the issue with your full Pave bracelet? I’m considering getting one so I’m curious [emoji16]



The latch was loose and the bangle opened and almost fell off my hand by itself!!!! Twice! It was coming undone itself!


----------



## Jadewah

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3944207
> 
> 
> There was an issue with my full pave diamond bracelet so I need to exchange it. I’m normally size 17 (see plain YG). But 17 in full pave is hard to source atm - should I get a size 18????? The 18 is picture here in pink gold. The YG one is size 16 on the other side for comparison.



I’m impatient, but IMO I would wait for the 17. The 18 doesnt match the your 17 and you can tell it’s bigger. 

Can they source it from another location? I’m glad they are switching it out! I would be scared to lose something that expensive.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Jadewah said:


> I’m impatient, but IMO I would wait for the 17. The 18 doesnt match the your 17 and you can tell it’s bigger.
> 
> Can they source it from another location? I’m glad they are switching it out! I would be scared to lose something that expensive.



The 17 won’t be in for a while they are saying, because it’s all sold out nationwide. 
It’s odd because originally I was considering getting the 18 even though I had 2 x regular plain loves in 17. The diamonds are so beautiful. And the 17 and 18 are the same price and the 17 has 2.22 carats of diamonds and the 18 has like 2.6x carats!!! That’s like 0.4 carats diff hahahha so much better value for money. Also as I won’t be stacking the pave coz I’m super worried about the diamonds, maybe it’s okay to get a size bigger. I’m really struggling and second guessing myself.. [emoji30]


----------



## Jadewah

Pgirl2016 said:


> The 17 won’t be in for a while they are saying, because it’s all sold out nationwide.
> It’s odd because originally I was considering getting the 18 even though I had 2 x regular plain loves in 17. The diamonds are so beautiful. And the 17 and 18 are the same price and the 17 has 2.22 carats of diamonds and the 18 has like 2.6x carats!!! That’s like 0.4 carats diff hahahha so much better value for money. Also as I won’t be stacking the pave coz I’m super worried about the diamonds, maybe it’s okay to get a size bigger. I’m really struggling and second guessing myself.. [emoji30]



Oh in that case get the 18 if you love it! You’re not going to be stacking it anyway. 

It’s not too big, just bigger. Lol the extra diamonds does sound tempting


----------



## Pgirl2016

Jadewah said:


> Oh in that case get the 18 if you love it! You’re not going to be stacking it anyway.
> 
> It’s not too big, just bigger. Lol the extra diamonds does sound tempting



Thankyou so much!!!! The more and more I look at my 17 plain YG bracelet I think, oh it is quite fitted on my arm hahhaa. Maybe 18 wouldn’t be that bad. 
Does anyone else have that problem? Second guessing their initial size choice for Cartier bracelets when they get second/third/additional pieces? I feel like sizing is always so difficult and everyone has different opinions!!!!


----------



## Mininana

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thankyou so much!!!! The more and more I look at my 17 plain YG bracelet I think, oh it is quite fitted on my arm hahhaa. Maybe 18 wouldn’t be that bad.
> Does anyone else have that problem? Second guessing their initial size choice for Cartier bracelets when they get second/third/additional pieces? I feel like sizing is always so difficult and everyone has different opinions!!!!




I second guess myself everyday. My bracelets in 16 fit completely fine, but I'm sooooo annoyed I never took my H bracelets into consideration. The clic H bracelets match a 17cm size perfectly and I could have stacked them but the clic H now goes all over my cartier bracelets, limiting my wear.


----------



## Cat2708

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thankyou so much!!!! The more and more I look at my 17 plain YG bracelet I think, oh it is quite fitted on my arm hahhaa. Maybe 18 wouldn’t be that bad.
> Does anyone else have that problem? Second guessing their initial size choice for Cartier bracelets when they get second/third/additional pieces? I feel like sizing is always so difficult and everyone has different opinions!!!!




I would go for the 18 since your not stacking it. 
And there are more diamonds and metal so it’s good ! Same with my 19 I wanted to get a 18 for closer fit but my husband was like what’s the point your bracelet is more gold. In your case gold and diamonds!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Mininana said:


> I second guess myself everyday. My bracelets in 16 fit completely fine, but I'm sooooo annoyed I never took my H bracelets into consideration. The clic H bracelets match a 17cm size perfectly and I could have stacked them but the clic H now goes all over my cartier bracelets, limiting my wear.



Yes! I have some H clic bracelets also and the size small - it does fit perfectly with my 17 plain gold! I have the size large clic H bracelet also and it rubs against my cartier as it’s too big! I totally understand what you mean!!! I think everytime we add to the stack we have a brief second if reconsideration! I’m glad it’s not just me!!!!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Cat2708 said:


> I would go for the 18 since your not stacking it.
> And there are more diamonds and metal so it’s good ! Same with my 19 I wanted to get a 18 for closer fit but my husband was like what’s the point your bracelet is more gold. In your case gold and diamonds!



I guess some people say getting a bracelet that’s bigger than your proper size is like getting shoes that are a size too big because there’s more leather/material hahha. Like they’ll say it’s silly. My first plain love YG is 17, my second plain love YG is 17. My JUC is 16. So my size is actually size 17. I am so worried I’ll regret getting an 18 in the pave - I may not want to stack it now but maybe later I will? 
Hmmmmmm


----------



## Cclover2013

Hi guys does anyone know the current price in Europe? I’m planning on going to Paris for a few days, coming from CA! I just wanted to know if it’s a huge difference :/ as this will be my first love bracelet.  Much much appreciated!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Does anyone notice their right hand and left hand or dominant vs non dominant hand are different sizes??? I want to wear my full pave on the right hand which is a little thicker so maybe I should size up? I’m currently 17 in plain YG x 2 and 16 JUC plain YG. Should I get an 17 or 18 full diamond pave YG - I plan to wear it on my right arm?


----------



## Pgirl2016

Pgirl2016 said:


> Does anyone notice their right hand and left hand or dominant vs non dominant hand are different sizes??? I want to wear my full pave on the right hand which is a little thicker so maybe I should size up? I’m currently 17 in plain YG x 2 and 16 JUC plain YG. Should I get an 17 or 18 full diamond pave YG - I plan to wear it on my right arm?



I wear the 17s on my left arm


----------



## Mininana

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi guys does anyone know the current price in Europe? I’m planning on going to Paris for a few days, coming from CA! I just wanted to know if it’s a huge difference :/ as this will be my first love bracelet.  Much much appreciated!



Price is easily checked on the French Cartier website


----------



## mrsdjx

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi guys does anyone know the current price in Europe? I’m planning on going to Paris for a few days, coming from CA! I just wanted to know if it’s a huge difference :/ as this will be my first love bracelet.  Much much appreciated!



I am not sure of the price but bear in mind that in Europe, you should be able to purchase duty free (tax free) - since you are travelling internationally. they will not charge you tax on your purchase (or refund you the tax at the airport when you fly out, if you go to the tax claims office once through security).

I was quite surprised when I went to Chanel in New York and they told me that in America they charge tax at the state level so there is no such thing as duty free if you purchase items in the US. I think France VAT is around 15% which is a very good price reduction - you should contact them and confirm!


----------



## Cclover2013

mrsdjx said:


> I am not sure of the price but bear in mind that in Europe, you should be able to purchase duty free (tax free) - since you are travelling internationally. they will not charge you tax on your purchase (or refund you the tax at the airport when you fly out, if you go to the tax claims office once through security).
> 
> I was quite surprised when I went to Chanel in New York and they told me that in America they charge tax at the state level so there is no such thing as duty free if you purchase items in the US. I think France VAT is around 15% which is a very good price reduction - you should contact them and confirm!


Thank you for your kind reply hun! I didn’t know how to it works because I’ve never been to Europe. On the site is was posted as 6050 euros including vat, which is 7511 usd minus 15 percent back becomes 6385 usd? So confusing. Lol


----------



## mrsdjx

Cclover2013 said:


> Thank you for your kind reply hun! I didn’t know how to it works because I’ve never been to Europe. On the site is was posted as 6050 euros including vat, which is 7511 usd minus 15 percent back becomes 6385 usd? So confusing. Lol



http://www.globalblue.com/tax-free-shopping/france/

Standard VAT rate in France is apparently 20%, so it would be 4,840 euros. According to today's exchange rate it would cost you $6016.41 USD. However, I'm sure your bank will also charge you a foreign currency conversion - you should check what it is. For example, my bank charges 1.85% for total taxes and fees for currency conversion when I shop internationally. If it's similar for you, that's around an extra $111 USD. I am not sure what the taxes are in California and it really confuses me how you guys don't list your prices with taxes included! So I can't help you calculate the final cost in America to compare  I would be very surprised though if the bracelets were more than 20% cheaper in the states! 

I'm sure when you purchase, you can tell them you are a US citizen wanting to purchase duty free. They will definitely help explain what to do at the airport when you leave to fly home - they have international customers ALL the time shopping duty free! You can hit up other stores as well  France will let you buy 15 items duty free according to that site, as long as they are all over 175 euro each.


----------



## Cclover2013

mrsdjx said:


> http://www.globalblue.com/tax-free-shopping/france/
> 
> Standard VAT rate in France is apparently 20%, so it would be 4,840 euros. According to today's exchange rate it would cost you $6016.41 USD. However, I'm sure your bank will also charge you a foreign currency conversion - you should check what it is. For example, my bank charges 1.85% for total taxes and fees for currency conversion when I shop internationally. If it's similar for you, that's around an extra $111 USD. I am not sure what the taxes are in California and it really confuses me how you guys don't list your prices with taxes included! So I can't help you calculate the final cost in America to compare  I would be very surprised though if the bracelets were more than 20% cheaper in the states!
> 
> I'm sure when you purchase, you can tell them you are a US citizen wanting to purchase duty free. They will definitely help explain what to do at the airport when you leave to fly home - they have international customers ALL the time shopping duty free! You can hit up other stores as well  France will let you buy 15 items duty free according to that site, as long as they are all over 175 euro each.


Thank you hun SO MUCH!!!


----------



## mrsdjx

Cclover2013 said:


> Thank you hun SO MUCH!!!



Happy to help! Best of luck, please send me or post a pic when you buy!


----------



## Cclover2013

mrsdjx said:


> Happy to help! Best of luck, please send me or post a pic when you buy!


I will definitely!!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Does anyone else love the look of your bracelet once it starts developing that patina??  Cuz I do.  I know most people cringe at those scratches but I love the look!  Mine has already started to develop it!


----------



## Mininana

Cclover2013 said:


> I will definitely!!



VAT is 20% but you only get 11% back

Also, price at airport CDG is just 10% cheaper without having to ask for a refund 


You do NOT get 20% back


----------



## Cclover2013

Mininana said:


> VAT is 20% but you only get 11% back
> 
> Also, price at airport CDG is just 10% cheaper without having to ask for a refund
> 
> 
> You do NOT get 20% back


Thank you!


----------



## Pgirl2016

I have a size 17 plain YG already. And a 16 JUC. 
Should I get the full pave in 17 or 18?? Please see photos


----------



## ellyson

Pgirl2016 said:


> I have a size 17 plain YG already. And a 16 JUC.
> Should I get the full pave in 17 or 18?? Please see photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946407
> View attachment 3946408
> View attachment 3946409


It’s better the same size for stacking, so go for the 17


----------



## nastasja

Pgirl2016 said:


> I have a size 17 plain YG already. And a 16 JUC.
> Should I get the full pave in 17 or 18??



17

Droolworthy, BTW.


----------



## Pgirl2016

ellyson said:


> It’s better the same size for stacking, so go for the 17



Thankyou dear!


----------



## Pgirl2016

killerlife said:


> 17
> 
> Droolworthy, BTW.



Thankyou dear!


----------



## mrsdjx

Mininana said:


> VAT is 20% but you only get 11% back
> 
> Also, price at airport CDG is just 10% cheaper without having to ask for a refund
> 
> 
> You do NOT get 20% back



Ooh thanks! Maybe they only refund a certain portion as I think the VAT is made up of a few different taxes? In Oceania we just have a flat tax called GST (15% in NZ, 10% in Australia) which we get the full refund for if we hop between countries.


----------



## mrsdjx

Pgirl2016 said:


> I have a size 17 plain YG already. And a 16 JUC.
> Should I get the full pave in 17 or 18?? Please see photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946407
> View attachment 3946408
> View attachment 3946409



17! How big are your little wrists? The 18 looks huge on you in these pics


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> 17! How big are your little wrists? The 18 looks huge on you in these pics



Hahahha my wrists aren’t that small. But Thankyou. The 18 does look big but I do kind of like the bigger feel. Still torn between the two! Thankyou for your feedback!


----------



## cartier_love

Pgirl2016 said:


> I have a size 17 plain YG already. And a 16 JUC.
> Should I get the full pave in 17 or 18?? Please see photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946407
> View attachment 3946408
> View attachment 3946409



17, you need the loves to be the same size. They look beautiful on you!


----------



## Mininana

mrsdjx said:


> Ooh thanks! Maybe they only refund a certain portion as I think the VAT is made up of a few different taxes? In Oceania we just have a flat tax called GST (15% in NZ, 10% in Australia) which we get the full refund for if we hop between countries.



No, it’s because global blue charges an administration fee so you technically get it all back but they give you only a portion of it.


----------



## Mininana

mrsdjx said:


> Ooh thanks! Maybe they only refund a certain portion as I think the VAT is made up of a few different taxes? In Oceania we just have a flat tax called GST (15% in NZ, 10% in Australia) which we get the full refund for if we hop between countries.



No, it’s because global blue charges an administration fee so you technically get it all back but they give you only a portion of it.


----------



## Mininana

My bad. It wasn’t €70. It was €53 discount at Cartier CDG 

I asked for Jim when I went a few months later and was told he no longer works there


----------



## luvmy3girls

Pgirl2016 said:


> I have a size 17 plain YG already. And a 16 JUC.
> Should I get the full pave in 17 or 18?? Please see photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946407
> View attachment 3946408
> View attachment 3946409



17 for sure! 18 looks too big. Both Loves should be the same size


----------



## goldengirl123

Pgirl2016 said:


> I have a size 17 plain YG already. And a 16 JUC.
> Should I get the full pave in 17 or 18?? Please see photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946407
> View attachment 3946408
> View attachment 3946409





I’d go for the 17!


----------



## mrsdjx

Pgirl2016 said:


> Hahahha my wrists aren’t that small. But Thankyou. The 18 does look big but I do kind of like the bigger feel. Still torn between the two! Thankyou for your feedback!



I do like the 18 and if you didn't already have the YG in 17 I would say go for it. Unless you are planning to wear something in between them so the 18 is further up your arm?


----------



## BirkinLover77

Pgirl2016 said:


> I have a size 17 plain YG already. And a 16 JUC.
> Should I get the full pave in 17 or 18?? Please see photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946407
> View attachment 3946408
> View attachment 3946409


Size 17 will be better since you already have the YG plain size17 with the Juc Size 16. If you choose to mix it up or wear all at once they will look much better. Be careful if you get size 18 it will crisscross over the others and cause more scratches in the end


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> I do like the 18 and if you didn't already have the YG in 17 I would say go for it. Unless you are planning to wear something in between them so the 18 is further up your arm?



I was just talking to my friend and she said definitely 18! This bracelet with the diamond pave is so unique that wearing it on its own is the best way to do it justice. I kind of like the bigger look as it makes my wrists look even smaller!!! I most likely will never stack it with my 17 Plain YG Love


----------



## Pgirl2016

BirkinLover77 said:


> Size 17 will be better since you already have the YG plain size17 with the Juc Size 16. If you choose to mix it up or wear all at once they will look much better. Be careful if you get size 18 it will crisscross over the others and cause more scratches in the end



Thankyou for the feedback! What if I never stack it? 
Should I go 18?


----------



## BirkinLover77

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thankyou for the feedback! What if I never stack it?
> Should I go 18?


If you never stack them I would still remain with the Size 17 since it’s the size that fits you more comfortable. I don’t own any but hope to get a classic pair in the near future. How long have you been wearing your bracelet? Just saw your post above if possible can you find a bracelet about size 18 and wear for a couple of days before your purchase?


----------



## mrsdjx

Pgirl2016 said:


> I was just talking to my friend and she said definitely 18! This bracelet with the diamond pave is so unique that wearing it on its own is the best way to do it justice. I kind of like the bigger look as it makes my wrists look even smaller!!! I most likely will never stack it with my 17 Plain YG Love



I also like a looser fit to wear, I know exactly what you mean about making the wrist look smaller. And with the paved you can take it on and off whenever you want, if you are not going to stack it then go with your heart. They both look great on you, just depends on your preference for the slimmer fit or not.


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> I also like a looser fit to wear, I know exactly what you mean about making the wrist look smaller. And with the paved you can take it on and off whenever you want, if you are not going to stack it then go with your heart. They both look great on you, just depends on your preference for the slimmer fit or not.



I’m now even second guessing my original YG in size 17 hahahaha. Thankyou so much for the feedback, super nice. Do you have cartier love bracelets, and what size if you do?


----------



## Pgirl2016

BirkinLover77 said:


> If you never stack them I would still remain with the Size 17 since it’s the size that fits you more comfortable. I don’t own any but hope to get a classic pair in the near future. How long have you been wearing your bracelet? Just saw your post above if possible can you find a bracelet about size 18 and wear for a couple of days before your purchase?



I’ve been wearing the plain YG for 4 years and love it. It’s a size 17 obviously and sometimes I do find it quite fitted especially on a hot day/summer/when I retain water. But if I’m being true to myself I’m def a size 17. Even the 17 I’m constantly banging it against doors etc hahha so the 18 I would def be clumsier with. Does anyone know if our wrists get fatter or skinnier as we age? I just don’t know I’ll be a size 17 for the next 50 years which is how long I plain on wearing the pave [emoji7]


----------



## Kindness3

Pgirl2016 said:


> I’ve been wearing the plain YG for 4 years and love it. It’s a size 17 obviously and sometimes I do find it quite fitted especially on a hot day/summer/when I retain water. But if I’m being true to myself I’m def a size 17. Even the 17 I’m constantly banging it against doors etc hahha so the 18 I would def be clumsier with. Does anyone know if our wrists get fatter or skinnier as we age? I just don’t know I’ll be a size 17 for the next 50 years which is how long I plain on wearing the pave [emoji7]


Hello I know you have to decide which one.i personal like the 17 on looks better .Yes I feel our wrist change as we get older .But u can always switch wrist we all have one bigger then the other .I've had mine for 5 years .I feel my wrist got bigger.so I'm blessed i went up size, so I have room now.i feel if it' too big doesn' look right if you know what I mean. I think stack it all with look so amazing wow congradulation on your new love


----------



## Kindness3

Pgirl2016 said:


> I have a size 17 plain YG already. And a 16 JUC.
> Should I get the full pave in 17 or 18?? Please see photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3946407
> View attachment 3946408
> View attachment 3946409


17 definitely the right choice


----------



## Pgirl2016

Kindness3 said:


> Hello I know you have to decide which one.i personal like the 17 on looks better .Yes I feel our wrist change as we get older .But u can always switch wrist we all have one bigger then the other .I've had mine for 5 years .I feel my wrist got bigger.so I'm blessed i went up size, so I have room now.i feel if it' too big doesn' look right if you know what I mean. I think stack it all with look so amazing wow congradulation on your new love



Thankyou dear for your lovely feedback! I really appreciate it it’s such a tough decision because I don’t want to make a choice and regret it later down the track!!!! What size love did you get?


----------



## Kindness3

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thankyou dear for your lovely feedback! I really appreciate it it’s such a tough decision because I don’t want to make a choice and regret it later down the track!!!! What size love did you get?


I had 18,but I know exchange 19,I still can wear 18 on my right wrist not my left,so I want up size so I can wear on my left wrist,I love to stack all my collection,


----------



## Pgirl2016

Kindness3 said:


> I had 18,but I know exchange 19,I still can wear 18 on my right wrist not my left,so I want up size so I can wear on my left wrist,I love to stack all my collection,



Do you have a photo of the size 19 on? I would love to see the fit!!!!


----------



## Vvicky

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thankyou dear for your lovely feedback! I really appreciate it it’s such a tough decision because I don’t want to make a choice and regret it later down the track!!!! What size love did you get?



I would go for 18 (not only because there are more diamonds, ha-ha), but I think it will beautifully stand out in your collection, I’ve seen few celebrities stacking their bigger size all diamond loves with a smaller classic and I love the look! I found an example in Instagram.


----------



## mrsdjx

Pgirl2016 said:


> I’m now even second guessing my original YG in size 17 hahahaha. Thankyou so much for the feedback, super nice. Do you have cartier love bracelets, and what size if you do?



I am getting my first one next weekend and I am obsessing over the cuff vs the full bangle...if I do get the full I will definitely get an 18 I think or maybe even a 19, my wrists are also 15cm. I love the full but it's just not me to wear jewellery 24/7 so I would have to take it on and off.


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> I am getting my first one next weekend and I am obsessing over the cuff vs the full bangle...if I do get the full I will definitely get an 18 I think or maybe even a 19, my wrists are also 15cm. I love the full but it's just not me to wear jewellery 24/7 so I would have to take it on and off.



Wow your a size 15cm and want to get a size 18 or 19? I contemplated the cuff versus bracelet also but wanted a classic long so went with the bracelet. The cuff is amazing though because it’s so easy to take on and off. Sooooo exciting! YG or WG?


----------



## Pgirl2016

Vvicky said:


> I would go for 18 (not only because there are more diamonds, ha-ha), but I think it will beautifully stand out in your collection, I’ve seen few celebrities stacking their bigger size all diamond loves with a smaller classic and I love the look! I found an example in Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947669
> View attachment 3947670



Wowwww she wears it soooo big! Omg. I know what you mean that is looks more substantial and stands out more..... omg this is so hard. It’s like really been troubling me!!!


----------



## mrsdjx

Pgirl2016 said:


> Wow your a size 15cm and want to get a size 18 or 19? I contemplated the cuff versus bracelet also but wanted a classic long so went with the bracelet. The cuff is amazing though because it’s so easy to take on and off. Sooooo exciting! YG or WG?



Haha no my wrist is 15 so I would be a size 17! Size 18 is only one extra cm. But I guess I will have to try them on. I think YG but there is a small possibility I will enjoy RG when I see it in person


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> Haha no my wrist is 15 so I would be a size 17! Size 18 is only one extra cm. But I guess I will have to try them on. I think YG but there is a small possibility I will enjoy RG when I see it in person



So amazing! My wrist is actually measuring 15cm so I do fit a size 16 but bought all my bracelets in size 17! Thankyou for your input!!! Can not wait to see your reveal [emoji7]


----------



## Kindness3

Pgirl2016 said:


> Do you have a photo of the size 19 on? I would love to see the fit!!!!


I this moment I don' I'm waiting for them to come in. When they do i will defiantly share with you


----------



## Kindness3

mrsdjx said:


> I am getting my first one next weekend and I am obsessing over the cuff vs the full bangle...if I do get the full I will definitely get an 18 I think or maybe even a 19, my wrists are also 15cm. I love the full but it's just not me to wear jewellery 24/7 so I would have to take it on and off.


Can' wait to see it congradulation


----------



## Kindness3

Vvicky said:


> I would go for 18 (not only because there are more diamonds, ha-ha), but I think it will beautifully stand out in your collection, I’ve seen few celebrities stacking their bigger size all diamond loves with a smaller classic and I love the look! I found an example in Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947669
> View attachment 3947670


By doing that she will be scratch up her other two loves when they over lap each other ,if this was the only one I think looks cool .But stack it with other l9ves same size for me .the bracelets cost so much,plus sentimental value of them


----------



## BirkinLover77

Pgirl2016 said:


> I’ve been wearing the plain YG for 4 years and love it. It’s a size 17 obviously and sometimes I do find it quite fitted especially on a hot day/summer/when I retain water. But if I’m being true to myself I’m def a size 17. Even the 17 I’m constantly banging it against doors etc hahha so the 18 I would def be clumsier with. Does anyone know if our wrists get fatter or skinnier as we age? I just don’t know I’ll be a size 17 for the next 50 years which is how long I plain on wearing the pave [emoji7]


Since you have been wearing your love for 4years I think you made an excellent decision on the size hence you would have change the size a long time. I think as we all get older we tend to gain or lose pounds so over the last 4yres you probably did and the Size was fine so I would stick to Size 17. I know it’s not an easy decision so give yourself some time before you invest in this no rush, you don’t want to have buyers remorse on this item with the size. Here a suggestion return to the boutique and stack with YG plain with both size 17 and size 18 for the arm bottom and high up on the arm and take photos don’t purchase and you may be able to make your decision. Here an example, mind you I have skinny wrist I visit the boutique and size 17 fits me perfect ( fitted style with no room to move at all) but felt like is was choking my wrist lol but size 18 with more room ( looser fit) but much better.


----------



## Pgirl2016

BirkinLover77 said:


> Since you have been wearing your love for 4years I think you made an excellent decision on the size hence you would have change the size a long time. I think as we all get older we tend to gain or lose pounds so over the last 4yres you probably did and the Size was fine so I would stick to Size 17. I know it’s not an easy decision so give yourself some time before you invest in this no rush, you don’t want to have buyers remorse on this item with the size. Here a suggestion return to the boutique and stack with YG plain with both size 17 and size 18 for the arm bottom and high up on the arm and take photos don’t purchase and you may be able to make your decision. Here an example, mind you I have skinny wrist I visit the boutique and size 17 fits me perfect ( fitted style with no room to move at all) but felt like is was choking my wrist lol but size 18 with more room ( looser fit) but much better.



Thanks for the amazing feedback - do you have a photo of your size 18 on your wrist?


----------



## Pgirl2016

Kindness3 said:


> By doing that she will be scratch up her other two loves when they over lap each other ,if this was the only one I think looks cool .But stack it with other l9ves same size for me .the bracelets cost so much,plus sentimental value of them



Thankyou! I agree! Actually I counted the diamonds and her pave is definitely a size 17!!! She must have the tiniest wrist ever for the size 17 to look that loose!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Pgirl2016 said:


> Thanks for the amazing feedback - do you have a photo of your size 18 on your wrist?


No photos at the moment was playing dress up in the store at the time but what I can recall is size 17 was able to pass the wrist bone at the bottom of my wrist but very tight to the point it felt very uncomfortable not to mention it was in the summer and the bracelet was unable to move or spin around just a bad fit even thou the SA said it supposed to be a fitted style, just wrong in my opinion for me. On size 18 it was much better and not uncomfortable at all with flow behind the wrist bone on my arm and moving around much better in my opinion for me. Hope that help you but don’t rush give yourself some time to think about this purchase.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

So is this amount of scratching normal after one week???


----------



## Cat2708

Kindness3 said:


> I had 18,but I know exchange 19,I still can wear 18 on my right wrist not my left,so I want up size so I can wear on my left wrist,I love to stack all my collection,



So you had two 18’s love bracelet right yellow gold and pink? And the JUC and Ecrou right? You changed the lives for a 19?


----------



## Cat2708

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3948456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this amount of scratching normal after one week???


You bought the second one ?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Cat2708 said:


> You bought the second one ?



I did. ☺️☺️☺️☺️


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Here’s a side by side - this is how scratched my first one is after one week....at first I loved the look but now I’m worried it’s really wearing away gold after one week or normal wear....


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3948456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this amount of scratching normal after one week???


Yes but try to rotate the love so it. Get it equal petina, congradulation in your second one love it


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3948482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a side by side - this is how scratched my first one is after one week....at first I loved the look but now I’m worried it’s really wearing away gold after one week or normal wear....


It' normal eventually look amazing


----------



## Kindness3

Cat2708 said:


> So you had two 18’s love bracelet right yellow gold and pink? And the JUC and Ecrou right? You changed the lives for a 19?


Yes I have all them . I sent my loves  in after being repaired and shined up, they would stay closed on one side on both of them .so I sent them back for them to fix it .they examined them i said they will exchange them both. i complained about how much they took off my loves and I wouldn't let them   second time.it was the first time i had them polished and examined for maintenance. So I have to say cartier had the best customer service is very professional how well they took care of me ,so as one time courtesy they let me exchange mine for all pink and size 19. I was super happy .now I wait until 2 to 3 weeks before they send me my new loves .


----------



## Mininana

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3948456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this amount of scratching normal after one week???



It looks like it’s also dirty with fingerprints? It’s shiny on the other side


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> I did. ☺️☺️☺️☺️


Congradulation great idea. You have the cartier bug


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3948482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a side by side - this is how scratched my first one is after one week....at first I loved the look but now I’m worried it’s really wearing away gold after one week or normal wear....


I know when I get mine, I'm going to be like you ,I won't want to wear them, love the shiny look too.


----------



## Cat2708

BostonBlockhead said:


> I did. ☺️☺️☺️☺️



That was fast 
Congrats !!!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I know.  It’s the first time in 10 years that I’ve spent my work bonus on myself.  Go big or go home.  Rip off the bandaid and get them now before prices go up.    I convinced my husband that it’s an investment really.  They’ll appreciate more than our money sitting in savings.  Lol.  

The woman at Cartier was like “hey, weren’t you just here last weekend!?!?”  .  Uhhhh, yah....


----------



## Pgirl2016

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3948482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a side by side - this is how scratched my first one is after one week....at first I loved the look but now I’m worried it’s really wearing away gold after one week or normal wear....



Is this RG and YG side by side?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Pgirl2016 said:


> Is this RG and YG side by side?



Both YG.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dibakar said:


> Hi, i am a guy and i think this is the best place i thought i could get a suggestion. I have a YG JUC and YG Love both plain which i wear daily. Now i am seriously considering YG pave love bracelet to add but I feel it might look too feminine for a guy to wear a pave. I know most of you are girls/women here so what do you think about a guy wearing a pave?



Totally do it!!!! It’s not too feminine at all. Scott disick, Lebron James, jonathon Cheban, james harden pretty much all the nba players do it with the pave. It’s amazingly I’ve attached some photos of my plain YG with the same size YG pave I’m contemplating!


----------



## Pgirl2016

BostonBlockhead said:


> Both YG.



I’m not sure if it’s the lightning that makes the scratched one seen more scratched? I’ve attached a photo of my two plain YG loves. One is worn 4 years and never taken off and One is never worn but just took it out of the box to photograph, it seems to be scratched but in real life it definitely isn’t. So I think maybe the angle of your photograph can make it seem more scratched? Have you tried cleaning it with the polishing kit from Cartier?


----------



## Pgirl2016

Kindness3 said:


> Yes I have all them . I sent my loves  in after being repaired and shined up, they would stay closed on one side on both of them .so I sent them back for them to fix it .they examined them i said they will exchange them both. i complained about how much they took off my loves and I wouldn't let them   second time.it was the first time i had them polished and examined for maintenance. So I have to say cartier had the best customer service is very professional how well they took care of me ,so as one time courtesy they let me exchange mine for all pink and size 19. I was super happy .now I wait until 2 to 3 weeks before they send me my new loves .



I totally agree cartier has amazing customer service. There was a problem with the clasp on my full pave so they’ve confirmed they will give me a brand new one! Just waiting to hear when the stock comes in again in size 17 or 18!


----------



## Gracilan

Dibakar said:


> Hi, i am a guy and i think this is the best place i thought i could get a suggestion. I have a YG JUC and YG Love both plain which i wear daily. Now i am seriously considering YG pave love bracelet to add but I feel it might look too feminine for a guy to wear a pave. I know most of you are girls/women here so what do you think about a guy wearing a pave?


....I think a WG pave would look great !


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dibakar said:


> Thank you so much for the picture, i tried it on and never had a picture taken. Totally regret it. I have seen the NBA players wear it but they are always overdone with diamonds which goes with their style. I am just a normal guy so would love to get some more opinions before i make the “big” purchase. I dont want to be impulsive with a price tag like that.



Pave is definitely not a problem for a guy. You can probably share it with your wife/gf/partner also. It continues to price increase every year/2, so I think of it as an investment also hahaha an appreciating asset. But yes, i understand your hesitation. What country are you buying from? Have you considered spending the $ that you would spend on a pave - and buying a watch? I think for a guy, a watch is more of a statement when a Cartier bangle, but that’s because I love watches. You could get a stunning AP automatic for the same price in YG.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dibakar said:


> i am all for WG pave, it looks great by itself, but i love YG. Anyway I think you are saying pave is okay for a guy



Yes I love the WG pave, I do think the WG pave with the black ceramic logo markings is definitely more masculine and the most likely to be worn by a guy. But YG is stunning and I love the contrast of diamonds and YG.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dibakar said:


> I currently wear a YG rolex and an AP in rose, so, i dont think I really need another watch as of right now. I have a Patek rose gold in mind but cannot afford the one i have in mind at the moment. So, i was thinking of adding a pave because i have wanting one for very long time(since my first love in 2012). My girlfriend is okay with me buying a cartier pave because she is probably irritated of me saying i want one for way too long.



Your watch collection sounds amazing! Get the cartier pave because you wanted it for ages and you’ll most likely get it at some point in the future! So buy before the next price increase!!!!! Please post pics for us to drool!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dibakar said:


> I currently wear a YG rolex and an AP in rose, so, i dont think I really need another watch as of right now. I have a Patek rose gold in mind but cannot afford the one i have in mind at the moment. So, i was thinking of adding a pave because i have wanting one for very long time(since my first love in 2012). My girlfriend is okay with me buying a cartier pave because she is probably irritated of me saying i want one for way too long.



Have you considered a smaller size or a fitted size so your gf can borrow it from you for special occasions?


----------



## kelly girl

Lewis Hamilton the F1 Champion wears pave Loves with JUC. They look amazing. Please share photos if you decide to add the pave to your collection.


----------



## Kindness3

Pgirl2016 said:


> Totally do it!!!! It’s not too feminine at all. Scott disick, Lebron James, jonathon Cheban, james harden pretty much all the nba players do it with the pave. It’s amazingly I’ve attached some photos of my plain YG with the same size YG pave I’m contemplating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948640


Love it so jealous But looks good I would the diamond one in betwen the plan ones looks amaing


----------



## Kindness3

Pgirl2016 said:


> I totally agree cartier has amazing customer service. There was a problem with the clasp on my full pave so they’ve confirmed they will give me a brand new one! Just waiting to hear when the stock comes in again in size 17 or 18!


Pink one looks so beautiful in the diamond one you see diamonds more what u think


----------



## Kindness3

Pgirl2016 said:


> I’m not sure if it’s the lightning that makes the scratched one seen more scratched? I’ve attached a photo of my two plain YG loves. One is worn 4 years and never taken off and One is never worn but just took it out of the box to photograph, it seems to be scratched but in real life it definitely isn’t. So I think maybe the angle of your photograph can make it seem more scratched? Have you tried cleaning it with the polishing kit from Cartier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948644


Try polish it they have purple polishing clothes in red box which I use works very well


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> I know.  It’s the first time in 10 years that I’ve spent my work bonus on myself.  Go big or go home.  Rip off the bandaid and get them now before prices go up.    I convinced my husband that it’s an investment really.  They’ll appreciate more than our money sitting in savings.  Lol.
> 
> The woman at Cartier was like “hey, weren’t you just here last weekend!?!?”  .  Uhhhh, yah....


Good for you i would too it' investment too.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Kindness3 said:


> Try polish it they have purple polishing clothes in red box which I use works very well



I’ve never seen the purple polishing cloth - is this from Cartier? Do you have a photo of it so I can ask my SA for it? Thanks


----------



## Kindness3

Pgirl2016 said:


> I’ve never seen the purple polishing cloth - is this from Cartier? Do you have a photo of it so I can ask my SA for it? Thanks


No it one that local jewerly store sells.i have the kit from cartier but I never use it.i find this polish cloth works the best, I will post picture for u no problem .later ok


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Pgirl2016 said:


> I’m not sure if it’s the lightning that makes the scratched one seen more scratched? I’ve attached a photo of my two plain YG loves. One is worn 4 years and never taken off and One is never worn but just took it out of the box to photograph, it seems to be scratched but in real life it definitely isn’t. So I think maybe the angle of your photograph can make it seem more scratched? Have you tried cleaning it with the polishing kit from Cartier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948644



We were at a basketball game when I took those and the arena lighting was BRIGHT so I definitely think you’re right in that it highlighted the difference.  When I got home it’s still an obvious difference but not nearly as bad out of those bright lights.  I think once the new one starts to patina then it won’t be so noticeable.


----------



## Kindness3

Pgirl2016 said:


> I’ve never seen the purple polishing cloth - is this from Cartier? Do you have a photo of it so I can ask my SA for it? Thanks


As promised I also use the liquid cleaner from them too works great


----------



## Kindness3

I miss my loves so much ,these weeks without them is being so hard,I know good. Things happen for those who wait ,I'm waiting


----------



## junime

I broke my ankle yesterday so between my two thin loves dropping over the heal of my hand while gripping the crutches and the clanging/rubbing against (some scuffs/scratches) the crutches, I've taken them off for now and my wrist feels naked!

I did use that purple and white cloth and it was pretty good at blending the scuffs the crutches caused.  I may try a Cape Cod Polishing cloth.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dibakar said:


> Will be posting pictures for sure if I end up getting one.
> 
> 
> I actually already wear a very small fitted size(size 17 love), my girlfriend can wear mine but her good size would probably be a 16. Anyway will be posting pictures with the details if I finally get one. Thanks for the suggestions.



So exciting. Can’t wait to see! Your gf should be able to pull off the 17 anyways if she’s a size 16! All the more reason to buy


----------



## Kindness3

junime said:


> I broke my ankle yesterday so between my two thin loves dropping over the heal of my hand while gripping the crutches and the clanging/rubbing against (some scuffs/scratches) the crutches, I've taken them off for now and my wrist feels naked!
> 
> I did use that purple and white cloth and it was pretty good at blending the scuffs the crutches caused.  I may try a Cape Cod Polishing cloth.


I'm extremely sorry to hear about your ankle,that' awful.when u feel better just check your loves make sure they are ok too ,I'm glad the polishing cloth worked ,


----------



## Kindness3

junime said:


> I broke my ankle yesterday so between my two thin loves dropping over the heal of my hand while gripping the crutches and the clanging/rubbing against (some scuffs/scratches) the crutches, I've taken them off for now and my wrist feels naked!
> 
> I did use that purple and white cloth and it was pretty good at blending the scuffs the crutches caused.  I may try a Cape Cod Polishing cloth.


I know what you mean about feel naked without your loves.i feel the same way now.


----------



## luxebaglover

Hello! I have a quick question, anyone from Mexico that might know a place where I can sell my Love? I am planning of selling my YG Love since I feel it to fit and I am planning on buying a size up. Anyone passing through this same feeling? Or has donde it that can share some thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Kindness3

Love the white gold too


----------



## ellyson

After buying and reselling two WG love cuffs (yes you read right, TWO!! A size 16 too small and a size 18 too big...) I’ve finally found my perfect love: a four diamond WG bangle size 17!! 

It’s a preowned one but it pairs very well with my one-year-old WG thin love (both are full of scratches...), and the most important thing I’ve paid half the price of the new!! I’m over the moon!!! 

Thank you for letting me share with all of you


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Do you all swim in chlorinated pools with your loves?  I read that chlorine can break down gold.  Sounds like most leave their loves on for just about everything though......


----------



## mrsdjx

BostonBlockhead said:


> Do you all swim in chlorinated pools with your loves?  I read that chlorine can break down gold.  Sounds like most leave their loves on for just about everything though......



Yeah I am confused about this myself as it seems like in the brochure they recommend removing it for airline travel and in the care instructions it says not to wear Cartier jewellery swimming or putting creams on etc...I am going to have a serious talk to the SAs next weekend when I go into the boutique because it seems like most people are told to wear them continuously and it is a bit of a discrepancy. Unless the care instructions do not apply to the Love bracelets? 

http://www.cartier.com/en-us/servic.../your-cartier-jewelry-day-day-basis-1537.html


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Yes, their site is very contradictory to what everyone else says.  I don't think I could get these off if I tried now that my screws are so tight.  But I know that taking them on and off is bad.  So pick your poison I guess?


----------



## mrsdjx

BostonBlockhead said:


> Yes, their site is very contradictory to what everyone else says.  I don't think I could get these off if I tried now that my screws are so tight.  But I know that taking them on and off is bad.  So pick your poison I guess?



 I guess so, back to bracelet vs cuff. I have read every single thread on here and I am just the worst decision maker in the WORLD so I'm just giving up thinking about it and sending it into the universe until I get to the boutique this weekend


----------



## Kindness3

ellyson said:


> After buying and reselling two WG love cuffs (yes you read right, TWO!! A size 16 too small and a size 18 too big...) I’ve finally found my perfect love: a four diamond WG bangle size 17!!
> 
> It’s a preowned one but it pairs very well with my one-year-old WG thin love (both are full of scratches...), and the most important thing I’ve paid half the price of the new!! I’m over the moon!!!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share with all of you
> View attachment 3950399
> View attachment 3950399


Congradulation on you love you lucky girl ,I'm so happy for you looks amazing too


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> I guess so, back to bracelet vs cuff. I have read every single thread on here and I am just the worst decision maker in the WORLD so I'm just giving up thinking about it and sending it into the universe until I get to the boutique this weekend



I had the same dilemma of cuff vs bracelet but ended up with the bracelet. I enjoy how it’s meant to be screwed on by someone who loves you and it’s meant to be worn everyday. I don’t mind the scratches now, and it seems that all the bumps and bruises on the way throughout my life are all recorded with the bracelet. I wouldn’t have it any other way. Best of luck with your decision!!!!! And we can’t wait to see your reveal


----------



## Gracilan

BostonBlockhead said:


> Do you all swim in chlorinated pools with your loves?  I read that chlorine can break down gold.  Sounds like most leave their loves on for just about everything though......


...I wear mine in my pool all the time, no change...also, been wearing all gold in pool for years and it has never changed, in any way...Don’t like getting sun screen logged in the little crevices though


----------



## ellyson

Kindness3 said:


> Congradulation on you love you lucky girl ,I'm so happy for you looks amazing too


Thank you Kindness 3


----------



## Kindness3

Want to thank all the ladies and gentlemen for your kind words and support


----------



## AnnaSun

I have a question for anyone here owning a slim version of Love bracelet, do your bracelets have a gap between the two parts of the bracelet (not where the hinge is, but where the actual screw is)? When I try to slightly pull the two parts apart (with the lock closed), a small gap appears. There is also a quite noticeable movement between the two parts of the bracelet, it's not tight. Do any of you have such problem?


----------



## junime

AnnaSun said:


> I have a question for anyone here owning a slim version of Love bracelet, do your bracelets have a gap between the two parts of the bracelet (not where the hinge is, but where the actual screw is)? When I try to slightly pull the two parts apart (with the lock closed), a small gap appears. There is also a quite noticeable movement between the two parts of the bracelet, it's not tight. Do any of you have such problem?



I can feel a very tiny almost microscopic movement when I test it, but the gap is almost not visible.  The gap on the hinge side is quite visible though.

If you live near a store, you might take it in to be looked at.  Keep us posted


----------



## AnnaSun

junime said:


> I can feel a very tiny almost microscopic movement when I test it, but the gap is almost not visible.  The gap on the hinge side is quite visible though.
> 
> If you live near a store, you might take it in to be looked at.  Keep us posted


Thank you for your reply!
Unfortunately the gap on my bracelet is pretty visible and the movement is very noticeable. When the bracelet is on my arm I can feel the movement, it's pretty noticeable. 
I've already contacted the store, the salesperson admitted, that the bracelet was not perfect, and sent it for expertise. The answer was that such gap is a part of construction and every Love SM bracelet has it. Which I doubt since I've looked at a couple of bracelets in the store and none of them had this defect. Totally disappointed


----------



## ellyson

AnnaSun said:


> I have a question for anyone here owning a slim version of Love bracelet, do your bracelets have a gap between the two parts of the bracelet (not where the hinge is, but where the actual screw is)? When I try to slightly pull the two parts apart (with the lock closed), a small gap appears. There is also a quite noticeable movement between the two parts of the bracelet, it's not tight. Do any of you have such problem?


My thin love doesn’t have any gap or movement...


----------



## AnnaSun

ellyson said:


> My thin love doesn’t have any gap or movement...


Lucky you! I envy you so much!

I've always thought that everything from Cartier should be perfect for such huge prices, but apparently I was mistaken. Don't know what to do next, so sad about this situation. The bracelet was actually a Christmas present for my sister, who has been dreaming about Love bracelet for ages. Who would have thought that this would be the worst present ever because of such faults


----------



## ellyson

AnnaSun said:


> Lucky you! I envy you so much!
> 
> I've always thought that everything from Cartier should be perfect for such huge prices, but apparently I was mistaken. Don't know what to do next, so sad about this situation. The bracelet was actually a Christmas present for my sister, who has been dreaming about Love bracelet for ages. Who would have thought that this would be the worst present ever because of such faults


Have you call the boutique? If still in guarantee maybe they can replace it...
I’m so sad for this big defect


----------



## BostonBlockhead

mrsdjx said:


> I guess so, back to bracelet vs cuff. I have read every single thread on here and I am just the worst decision maker in the WORLD so I'm just giving up thinking about it and sending it into the universe until I get to the boutique this weekend



FWIW - I love my bangles!!!  Obsessed with them may be the better word.  I had no intention of taking them on and off so that option never factored in.  I find them to be much more comfortable than cuffs.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

AnnaSun said:


> I have a question for anyone here owning a slim version of Love bracelet, do your bracelets have a gap between the two parts of the bracelet (not where the hinge is, but where the actual screw is)? When I try to slightly pull the two parts apart (with the lock closed), a small gap appears. There is also a quite noticeable movement between the two parts of the bracelet, it's not tight. Do any of you have such problem?



Defect.  I originally had the thin (since traded in for the classic).  But when it was locked, it was solid.  No gap.  No movement.  Definitely go back.


----------



## Jetsetmax

BostonBlockhead said:


> Do you all swim in chlorinated pools with your loves?  I read that chlorine can break down gold.  Sounds like most leave their loves on for just about everything though......



I wear my Love bracelets all the time.  I think it tends to be more of an issue with engagement rings where exposure to chlorinated over many years can damage to the alloys in gold and make the prongs brittle and a stone can get lost (not sure if this could eventually be an issue for people who have a love with diamonds or colored stones).  I'd also think rings get more exposure to chlorine and other chemicals because of how often we wash our hands through out the day...while a bracelet probably doesn't get as much exposure (just when showering or in the pool).   More commonly, there are complaints that rose gold or pink gold can lose its rosey color and start to look more like yellow gold with constant exposure to chemicals in water when we shower or go in a pool (there are lots of posts about that happening). My rose gold love bracelet has faded a bit and looks more like yellow, but next to my yellow gold Love you can tell its rose gold.  Cheers!


----------



## KSweet101

AnnaSun said:


> I have a question for anyone here owning a slim version of Love bracelet, do your bracelets have a gap between the two parts of the bracelet (not where the hinge is, but where the actual screw is)? When I try to slightly pull the two parts apart (with the lock closed), a small gap appears. There is also a quite noticeable movement between the two parts of the bracelet, it's not tight. Do any of you have such problem?



I can feel a very slight movement between the two pieces, almost like a tiny little pop if I push them together, and if I tug on it gently it moves apart a little but I wouldn’t say there’s separation. It’s been like that since the day I got it and it’s never popped open or come off my wrist since I put it on in April of last year. I do have it insured in case the unthinkable happens which I did before I even noticed that, but since it’s not screwed together like the classic size I think you can expect some movement between the pieces. Do you have a photo of the gap?


----------



## Zucnarf

ellyson said:


> After buying and reselling two WG love cuffs (yes you read right, TWO!! A size 16 too small and a size 18 too big...) I’ve finally found my perfect love: a four diamond WG bangle size 17!!
> 
> It’s a preowned one but it pairs very well with my one-year-old WG thin love (both are full of scratches...), and the most important thing I’ve paid half the price of the new!! I’m over the moon!!!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share with all of you
> View attachment 3950399
> View attachment 3950399



What is your wrist size?


----------



## AnnaSun

KSweet101 said:


> I can feel a very slight movement between the two pieces, almost like a tiny little pop if I push them together, and if I tug on it gently it moves apart a little but I wouldn’t say there’s separation. It’s been like that since the day I got it and it’s never popped open or come off my wrist since I put it on in April of last year. I do have it insured in case the unthinkable happens which I did before I even noticed that, but since it’s not screwed together like the classic size I think you can expect some movement between the pieces. Do you have a photo of the gap?


I tried to take some photos, but the gap is barely seen on them. However, it is seen in person, you can even see the inner part of the locking mechanism. But what makes me the most disappointed is the movement of the parts. If the bracelet is on the hand and you shake it you can hear the clinking sound. I don't think it is supposed to be like that. There is too much play between the two parts. I'm not trying to be OCD, but for the price I paid... you know.


----------



## KSweet101

AnnaSun said:


> I tried to take some photos, but the gap is barely seen on them. However, it is seen in person, you can even see the inner part of the locking mechanism. But what makes me the most disappointed is the movement of the parts. If the bracelet is on the hand and you shake it you can hear the clinking sound. I don't think it is supposed to be like that. There is too much play between the two parts. I'm not trying to be OCD, but for the price I paid... you know.



Ah, yeah I would say that is a problem that they should fix for you. I can hear no metal clinking together on mine at all and can't see between the opening where it closes by the screw. I know it's a disappointment and a huge pain in the behind. I would let them know that and hopefully their customer service will be a positive experience and turn your opinion of them around. I would let them know it kind of ruined a special moment for you and you're very disappointed and just want it right because exactly like you said, we paid a lot of money for this piece.

Good luck and keep us updated!!


----------



## swiss-miss

AnnaSun said:


> I tried to take some photos, but the gap is barely seen on them. However, it is seen in person, you can even see the inner part of the locking mechanism. But what makes me the most disappointed is the movement of the parts. If the bracelet is on the hand and you shake it you can hear the clinking sound. I don't think it is supposed to be like that. There is too much play between the two parts. I'm not trying to be OCD, but for the price I paid... you know.


Have u tried tightening the screw a bit?


----------



## AnnaSun

swiss-miss said:


> Have u tried tightening the screw a bit?


It's a thin version of the bracelet, it should be locked with one 90 degrees turn, so I suppose it should be fine without multiple tightening. At least the SA told me so


----------



## AnnaSun

Ladies, i would like to thank all of you for being so helpful and supportive
I have written a letter and sent it to the main customer service email explaining the whole situation and will try to get a replacement. I will keep you updated! Thank you very much again


----------



## KSweet101

Yes tightening is not a possibility since I think it's more a latch mechanism and not a screw! I would think turning it excessively would do more harm than good.


----------



## ellyson

Zucnarf said:


> What is your wrist size?


15,5 cm


----------



## Zucnarf

ellyson said:


> 15,5 cm



Thanks!!


----------



## Kindness3

AnnaSun said:


> Ladies, i would like to thank all of you for being so helpful and supportive
> I have written a letter and sent it to the main customer service email explaining the whole situation and will try to get a replacement. I will keep you updated! Thank you very much again


Sometimes they have video on how to put it on,.maybe someone can take picture of there show you how it supposed to look.i hope it all gets fixed soon,sorry for the trouble u are having


----------



## mrsdjx

BostonBlockhead said:


> FWIW - I love my bangles!!!  Obsessed with them may be the better word.  I had no intention of taking them on and off so that option never factored in.  I find them to be much more comfortable than cuffs.



I guess for me, I just couldn't wear them 24/7. I work from home at a computer all day and barely even wear my wedding rings, usually only during the weekend when I go out. I run or go to the gym every day as well as working at the computer, I know people say after a while they don't notice it but I am just not like that. I am sure there must be plenty of people who take their bracelets on and off. So I will just see in the store which one I prefer.

My new dilemma is...the thin band or the full size ring to match?  My fingers are pretty short so I am thinking the band is better. But again, I will have to just see in the store.


----------



## Tonimichelle

mrsdjx said:


> I guess for me, I just couldn't wear them 24/7. I work from home at a computer all day and barely even wear my wedding rings, usually only during the weekend when I go out. I run or go to the gym every day as well as working at the computer, I know people say after a while they don't notice it but I am just not like that. I am sure there must be plenty of people who take their bracelets on and off. So I will just see in the store which one I prefer.
> 
> My new dilemma is...the thin band or the full size ring to match?  My fingers are pretty short so I am thinking the band is better. But again, I will have to just see in the store.


I have the cuff and find it very comfortable to leave on 24/7, even using a computer it sits flush enough with the bottom of my wrist never to come in contact with anything, although it is nice to be able to take it off easily when I’m doing something that may damage it. It’s also a big plus for me not worrying about the possibility of loose screws!
Have fun trying everything on


----------



## rk4265

Tonimichelle said:


> I have the cuff and find it very comfortable to leave on 24/7, even using a computer it sits flush enough with the bottom of my wrist never to come in contact with anything, although it is nice to be able to take it off easily when I’m doing something that may damage it. It’s also a big plus for me not worrying about the possibility of loose screws!
> Have fun trying everything on


I agree. Same reason I got the cuff. Very comfy


----------



## Violet Bleu

Dibakar said:


> Even more confused than making the decision to get the pave being a guy. I tried on two pave love bracelets yesterday one yellow gold and the other white w/ ceramic. I thought yellow is the one because all my jewelry is yellow gold.
> OPINION on YG- the yellow looks like in lowlight or from a distance its going to blend in with my plain love and make them look like a thick bangle(which i dont like at all) and i also plan to add the thinner love in the future as shown in the picture which could make it look even thicker
> OPINION on WG- it has the pop which makes it tad bit less feminine and creates a clear separation from the yellow gold love, but because my skin is darker it has contrast from my skin too which makes me feel getting the white would be toooo “weird” looking. But i really like how the white looks.
> 
> Can I please get some opinions? what does everyone think looks better? Thank you and appreciate all the help. Again, I am a guy so please consider that


I think the WG adds enough edge to break up the stack. I see what you mean about the YG. It looks less masculine to me. The WG actually has a nice contrast on your skin tone.


----------



## Kindness3

Dibakar said:


> Even more confused than making the decision to get the pave being a guy. I tried on two pave love bracelets yesterday one yellow gold and the other white w/ ceramic. I thought yellow is the one because all my jewelry is yellow gold.
> OPINION on YG- the yellow looks like in lowlight or from a distance its going to blend in with my plain love and make them look like a thick bangle(which i dont like at all) and i also plan to add the thinner love in the future as shown in the picture which could make it look even thicker
> OPINION on WG- it has the pop which makes it tad bit less feminine and creates a clear separation from the yellow gold love, but because my skin is darker it has contrast from my skin too which makes me feel getting the white would be toooo “weird” looking. But i really like how the white looks.
> 
> Can I please get some opinions? what does everyone think looks better? Thank you and appreciate all the help. Again, I am a guy so please consider that


I love the yellow one looks better on you.the thin one I like more it give u what u want but not too much .either yellow would be my pick


----------



## xilej

Dibakar said:


> Can I please get some opinions? what does everyone think looks better? Thank you and appreciate all the help. Again, I am a guy so please consider that



From what I hear, you do want the WG one, but since you have most YG jewelry you are gravitating back there. Maybe you were unsure about it because you tried it on with 2 other bracelets. If I were in your shoes, I'll get the WG Pave just for the option of wearing it on its own - it's quite a different style of LOVE with the black ceramic.

Other options you might want to try: LOVE SM WG Pave, or LOVE WG Pave 10 Diamonds.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dibakar said:


> Even more confused than making the decision to get the pave being a guy. I tried on two pave love bracelets yesterday one yellow gold and the other white w/ ceramic. I thought yellow is the one because all my jewelry is yellow gold.
> OPINION on YG- the yellow looks like in lowlight or from a distance its going to blend in with my plain love and make them look like a thick bangle(which i dont like at all) and i also plan to add the thinner love in the future as shown in the picture which could make it look even thicker
> OPINION on WG- it has the pop which makes it tad bit less feminine and creates a clear separation from the yellow gold love, but because my skin is darker it has contrast from my skin too which makes me feel getting the white would be toooo “weird” looking. But i really like how the white looks.
> 
> Can I please get some opinions? what does everyone think looks better? Thank you and appreciate all the help. Again, I am a guy so please consider that



I think the YG is better on you especially with your skin colour. I wouldn’t worry about how it blends in and looks like a thick bangle, because up close it’ll pop. It’s a stunning one. The WG looks amazing also and would look good if worn by itself? I have the exact same YG JUC and plain love as you. And bought the YG pave myself! Did the SA recommend same size in pave as your plain YG?


----------



## ellyson

Dibakar said:


> Even more confused than making the decision to get the pave being a guy. I tried on two pave love bracelets yesterday one yellow gold and the other white w/ ceramic. I thought yellow is the one because all my jewelry is yellow gold.
> OPINION on YG- the yellow looks like in lowlight or from a distance its going to blend in with my plain love and make them look like a thick bangle(which i dont like at all) and i also plan to add the thinner love in the future as shown in the picture which could make it look even thicker
> OPINION on WG- it has the pop which makes it tad bit less feminine and creates a clear separation from the yellow gold love, but because my skin is darker it has contrast from my skin too which makes me feel getting the white would be toooo “weird” looking. But i really like how the white looks.
> 
> Can I please get some opinions? what does everyone think looks better? Thank you and appreciate all the help. Again, I am a guy so please consider that


I like the most WG pave (I love all WG jewelery) but, in my opinion, the pave in general is a little bit “too much” for a guy...
I’ll go for two plain thin love in WG and RG to pair with your classic YG 
I hope this help!! Good luck for your decision


----------



## Julezah

You know......I think the lighting in the store and captured by your camera is playing some tricks on the eyes here. It’s catching every sparkle of the pave bracelet! It’s making everything look a little extra. I like the YG. Both look exceptionally nice, and I agree that the WG adds some edge. But the YG is so classic and beautiful and would be my choice. 



Dibakar said:


> Even more confused than making the decision to get the pave being a guy. I tried on two pave love bracelets yesterday one yellow gold and the other white w/ ceramic. I thought yellow is the one because all my jewelry is yellow gold.
> OPINION on YG- the yellow looks like in lowlight or from a distance its going to blend in with my plain love and make them look like a thick bangle(which i dont like at all) and i also plan to add the thinner love in the future as shown in the picture which could make it look even thicker
> OPINION on WG- it has the pop which makes it tad bit less feminine and creates a clear separation from the yellow gold love, but because my skin is darker it has contrast from my skin too which makes me feel getting the white would be toooo “weird” looking. But i really like how the white looks.
> 
> Can I please get some opinions? what does everyone think looks better? Thank you and appreciate all the help. Again, I am a guy so please consider that


----------



## Kindness3

Dibakar said:


> I put in a picture with just one Pave Love, and I do get your point of wearing the WG w/ ceramic by itself. I was thinking about it myself but all of my other stuff is YG even the rings I own so I dont know how its gonna look wearing it by itself. This is a very very hard, confusing and expensive decision.


Love this one look yellow looks amazing ith juc and love.if I was you this what I get


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dibakar said:


> Can you please share some pictures if you them. The cartier boutique lights are not the typical real life lighting so I dont really get a true picture.



I have shared some photos before but I’ll add some again here. I understand the back and forth confusion because it’s  SO expensive. Just remember, if you really wanted WG then you would’ve bought it in WG JUC or WG plain love. Don’t be swayed by something or the other options, always stick to what your heart says. Given your history of YGs, I would say your heart says YG. Do not venture out now on such an expensive purchase also, stick with your handy YG that sounds like it’s in all of your jewellery. I wouldn’t do two thin Love paves, I’m not a fan of the thin love pave it’s not as classic and looks less substantial, even if it is 2. Plus 1 classic pave is better value then 2 thin paves. 
Re: sizing. Yes the diamond pave is a little thicker and bulkier in the same size, I believe it’s to accommodate the diamonds. After much back and forth, I’ve decided to stick with the exact same size as my plain love in the pave (I was offered same size or size up on an exchange because my previously pave had a latch/hinge problem).


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dibakar said:


> i agree with everything you mentioned and shouldnt try experimenting with price tag like that and stick with what i usually tend towards. Also thank you for the advice on the sizing. I even tried on a size smaller but it was uncomfortable because the inner circumference is the same as the plain one.



I was very tempted by the WG pave because of how much it stands out especially with the ceramic black, but then I thought; why WG now. Why not the first or second time I’ve purchased Cartier. I’ve attached some photos of the pave in one size up compared to my normal plain love size also, the gap of air is what bothers me the most. I don’t want people to think the bracelet was a hand me down or I borrowed it, because it doesn’t look sized to me properly. 
I hope you can make a decision soon (sounds like you already have in your heart for the YG), will you purchase soon? I’ve heard there MAY be a price increase ? I’m not sure though.....


----------



## kelly girl

I would go with classic yg pave. While I do like the wg and black ceramic Love I think the yg stacks better with the Cartier bracelets you currently wear. Not to add more confusion but did you try on the classic Love with ten diamonds as an alternative to the pave?


----------



## Gracilan

Dibakar said:


> i get what you mean about hand-me-down because with the white gold i feel the same. Its like i found it cheap somewhere online and stacked it with the all the YG. My heart is all for YG because my mom always taught me to appreciate pure quality in precious metals. yellow gold for gold or platinum for silver colors. But the cartier lights seem to play a huge trick. I am getting it next month. Will be posting pictures soon as i it.


....YG pave most definately!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dibakar said:


> i get what you mean about hand-me-down because with the white gold i feel the same. Its like i found it cheap somewhere online and stacked it with the all the YG. My heart is all for YG because my mom always taught me to appreciate pure quality in precious metals. yellow gold for gold or platinum for silver colors. But the cartier lights seem to play a huge trick. I am getting it next month. Will be posting pictures soon as i it.



Totally agree that cartier plays a trick. I think it undersells the YG. I was in the store and the PG seemed to sparkle so much more! Only when I wore it out did I see how stunning it truely is! Make sure you ask for some freebies when you buy the pave hahahahaha! Can’t wait!


----------



## surfergirljen

Dibakar said:


> Even more confused than making the decision to get the pave being a guy. I tried on two pave love bracelets yesterday one yellow gold and the other white w/ ceramic. I thought yellow is the one because all my jewelry is yellow gold.
> OPINION on YG- the yellow looks like in lowlight or from a distance its going to blend in with my plain love and make them look like a thick bangle(which i dont like at all) and i also plan to add the thinner love in the future as shown in the picture which could make it look even thicker
> OPINION on WG- it has the pop which makes it tad bit less feminine and creates a clear separation from the yellow gold love, but because my skin is darker it has contrast from my skin too which makes me feel getting the white would be toooo “weird” looking. But i really like how the white looks.
> 
> Can I please get some opinions? what does everyone think looks better? Thank you and appreciate all the help. Again, I am a guy so please consider that



Wow that's serious bling! 

BECAUSE you're a guy, I'd go with the white gold/black. It is a bit more rock star/badass and a bit less feminine and sparkly/pretty/matchy matchy. If you were a female I'd go gold but for a guy, add the black pop - it works!


----------



## surfergirljen

ellyson said:


> I like the most WG pave (I love all WG jewelery) but, in my opinion, the pave in general is a little bit “too much” for a guy...
> I’ll go for two plain thin love in WG and RG to pair with your classic YG
> I hope this help!! Good luck for your decision



I do actually agree with this - but if you're going to go pave I'd go with the more rock star/masculine one which I really think is the WG/Black!


----------



## surfergirljen

Pgirl2016 said:


> Wow your a size 15cm and want to get a size 18 or 19? I contemplated the cuff versus bracelet also but wanted a classic long so went with the bracelet. The cuff is amazing though because it’s so easy to take on and off. Sooooo exciting! YG or WG?



I wear an 18 (I could even wear a 17 but feels a bit tight) but originally bought a 19 specifically so I could wiggle out of it! It fit well (18 is better - it hung a little too low) but it was fun to know I could wiggle out of it!


----------



## mrsdjx

Help! I bought the 17 today but when I was walking around I got a little hot and then it felt a little tight around the sides of the wrist. I am considering swapping for the 18, what do you guys think? I have to decide tomorrow for sure because we fly back tomorrow night! The 17 stacks well with my diamond bracelet but that bracelet has different dimensions so it's not as tight. I'm scared if I don't change it it will be uncomfortable...but I'm scared if I do swap it will be too loose!!!


----------



## ellyson

mrsdjx said:


> Help! I bought the 17 today but when I was walking around I got a little hot and then it felt a little tight around the sides of the wrist. I am considering swapping for the 18, what do you guys think? I have to decide tomorrow for sure because we fly back tomorrow night! The 17 stacks well with my diamond bracelet but that bracelet has different dimensions so it's not as tight. I'm scared if I don't change it it will be uncomfortable...but I'm scared if I do swap it will be too loose!!!


What is your wrist size?


----------



## mrsdjx

ellyson said:


> What is your wrist size?


It is 15cm but they are not very dainty so there is not much room at the sides, there is some room at the top and bottom of the bangle though. I feel like where the screws are, was digging into my wrist once I was hot.


----------



## mrsdjx

Some pics I took in the store where it was cool


----------



## ellyson

mrsdjx said:


> It is 15cm but they are not very dainty so there is not much room at the sides, there is some room at the top and bottom of the bangle though. I feel like where the screws are, was digging into my wrist once I was hot.


Mine is 15,5 and I wear two love bangle in size 17 (one classic and one thin) and I feel very comfortable


----------



## ellyson

mrsdjx said:


> Some pics I took in the store where it was cool


For me they fit perfectly!!


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> Some pics I took in the store where it was cool



Hi, I’m a size17 and my bangle is a lot tighter on my then what I see it is on you in your photos. For me, I think the size 17 is perfect fit for you (if anything a little loose). I’ll be honest it does take some time to get used to it - so perhaps you are getting that restricted feeling just because it’s a 24/7 bracelet and the mental aspect of knowing it’s meant to be left on. I think stick with 17, you were fitted with 17 and 17 is definitely roomier on you then what it is on a lot of people and they can wear it. But it is personal preference. I’ve attached a photo of the 17 on me.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Pgirl2016 said:


> Hi, I’m a size17 and my bangle is a lot tighter on my then what I see it is on you in your photos. For me, I think the size 17 is perfect fit for you (if anything a little loose). I’ll be honest it does take some time to get used to it - so perhaps you are getting that restricted feeling just because it’s a 24/7 bracelet and the mental aspect of knowing it’s meant to be left on. I think stick with 17, you were fitted with 17 and 17 is definitely roomier on you then what it is on a lot of people and they can wear it. But it is personal preference. I’ve attached a photo of the 17 on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956787



I’ve also attached a photo of me double love x 17. And how fitted it is. In real life I can rotate the bangle 360 degrees both at the wrist and further up my arm.  It doesn’t feel fitted but does look a little fitted I think because of the shape of my arms.


----------



## mrsdjx

Thank you. I think what I don't like is that the screws touch my wrists at the sides at all times even though there is space at the top and underneath of my wrist, and I can't stand it. It looks like your bangles have room to move side to side? I also cannot rotate the 17 360 degrees, my wrists are very wide and flat I guess


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> Thank you. I think what I don't like is that the screws touch my wrists at the sides at all times even though there is space at the top and underneath of my wrist, and I can't stand it. It looks like your bangles have room to move side to side? I also cannot rotate the 17 360 degrees, my wrists are very wide and flat I guess



Cartier doesn’t recommend any rotation actually. I think the 17 is a good fit, yes it does touch on both sides but there’s SOO much space above and below. The problem with having even more space or going looser is that it might get damaged more. But it’s your choice - if you really are unhappy then do the switch to 18. Only you will know, it is 100% personal preference - so go with your gut!


----------



## Kindness3

mrsdjx said:


> Help! I bought the 17 today but when I was walking around I got a little hot and then it felt a little tight around the sides of the wrist. I am considering swapping for the 18, what do you guys think? I have to decide tomorrow for sure because we fly back tomorrow night! The 17 stacks well with my diamond bracelet but that bracelet has different dimensions so it's not as tight. I'm scared if I don't change it it will be uncomfortable...but I'm scared if I do swap it will be too loose!!!


 i would go back to the store for peace of mind try them both, where u live is it warm remember summertime it gets really hot and humid and everybody swells like a Christmas turkey I know so it was me I would go and try and both on but I think the 18 because everybody has one wrist that's bigger than the other so you can always switch it to that one,good luck send picture of both when in the store so we can see ,good luck


----------



## Gracilan

mrsdjx said:


> Thank you. I think what I don't like is that the screws touch my wrists at the sides at all times even though there is space at the top and underneath of my wrist, and I can't stand it. It looks like your bangles have room to move side to side? I also cannot rotate the 17 360 degrees, my wrists are very wide and flat I guess


....I felt the same way when I bought mine..the 18 fit with some movement, bracelet nicely cleared my wrist bone...firstly,  I didn’ like the fitted look on me, bracelet had no presence when I added my watch, also thought about the summer months (I purchased in Jan) and felt that it would stick and feel confining..I also tried it on my right wrist which felt tight..anyway, I went for the looser 19, fits well on either wrist, looks great with watch and other jewelry and 
I don’t regret it for a second...in my opinion, the looser had a different look than the fitted


----------



## mrsdjx

Do you have any photos? Would love to see the 19 on you for fit comparison


----------



## Gracilan

..took some pics of the 19


----------



## mrsdjx

Thanks everyone. I ended up going back and swapping it for the 18. It is a personal preference, I believe I may have gotten used to wearing the 17 but I feel more comfortable in the 18 especially in the heat (it's summer down here in the Southern Hemisphere). I feel a lot better with this size so am very happy.


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> Thanks everyone. I ended up going back and swapping it for the 18. It is a personal preference, I believe I may have gotten used to wearing the 17 but I feel more comfortable in the 18 especially in the heat (it's summer down here in the Southern Hemisphere). I feel a lot better with this size so am very happy.



It is personal preference and as long as you’re happy - it’s the only thing that matters!!! Can we see photos?!! So exciting that you’re finally content!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I know exactly what you mean about the screws being too snug on the sides.  The 19 gave me a little more clearance on the sides so that’s why I went with them even though the SA felt they it was too big and suggested I get the 18.  Then when I added a second one, I was even MORE happy I had the bigger size.  YOU are the one wearing it 24/7 so it has to be what is comfortable to you!!


----------



## Kindness3

mrsdjx said:


> Thanks everyone. I ended up going back and swapping it for the 18. It is a personal preference, I believe I may have gotten used to wearing the 17 but I feel more comfortable in the 18 especially in the heat (it's summer down here in the Southern Hemisphere). I feel a lot better with this size so am very happy.


I' m so happy for you ,congradulation on your love,can' wait to see pictures


----------



## mrsdjx

Here you go everyone! I tried to take pics so you can see the fit is a little looser, the screws don't touch the side of my wrist anymore. It's so comfy and it stacks great with my diamond bracelet. I also got the thin ring, I may stack this with some other rings when I get home. Thanks so much to everyone for their input and advice the last couple weeks, it was so helpful to hear everyone's opinions ❤️ 

Ps please excuse my food in the background I am in the airport lounge waiting for our flight home


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> Here you go everyone! I tried to take pics so you can see the fit is a little looser, the screws don't touch the side of my wrist anymore. It's so comfy and it stacks great with my diamond bracelet. I also got the thin ring, I may stack this with some other rings when I get home. Thanks so much to everyone for their input and advice the last couple weeks, it was so helpful to hear everyone's opinions [emoji173]️
> 
> Ps please excuse my food in the background I am in the airport lounge waiting for our flight home



Looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Kindness3

mrsdjx said:


> Here you go everyone! I tried to take pics so you can see the fit is a little looser, the screws don't touch the side of my wrist anymore. It's so comfy and it stacks great with my diamond bracelet. I also got the thin ring, I may stack this with some other rings when I get home. Thanks so much to everyone for their input and advice the last couple weeks, it was so helpful to hear everyone's opinions ❤️
> 
> Ps please excuse my food in the background I am in the airport lounge waiting for our flight home


Looks awsome on you thank u for sharing photo, plus got ring too not bad day,another going away gift for yourself. You go girl looks amazng


----------



## miznina

Perfect sizing [emoji4][emoji813]️


----------



## Tryster0

Can you wear a yellow gold Love with a silver watch? I'd love (heh) to get one for my next birthday but I'm not sure if the colors will clash.


----------



## marwaaa

Tryster0 said:


> Can you wear a yellow gold Love with a silver watch? I'd love (heh) to get one for my next birthday but I'm not sure if the colors will clash.



I mix metals sometimes and wear my rose gold Love next to a silver bracelet. Just have fun with it!


----------



## goldengirl123

Tryster0 said:


> Can you wear a yellow gold Love with a silver watch? I'd love (heh) to get one for my next birthday but I'm not sure if the colors will clash.


I wear my YG love on my right wrist and my SS watch on my left wrist. Go for it!


----------



## Tryster0

goldengirl123 said:


> I wear my YG love on my right wrist and my SS watch on my left wrist. Go for it!



Awesome, good to know!


----------



## Pursegirl80238

I will be in Paris in April for my birthday and would love to buy the Love in white gold, no diamonds.  Has anyone recently purchased in Paris?  I am wondering how the price compares to US prices and how the VAT works.


----------



## mrsdjx

Well...I am back home now and wore the 18 for a couple of days, and I am very unhappy with it. It's very loose and constantly sliding up and down my arm. Cartier said I can fly back and exchange for the 17, but I am not sure I can be bothered to fly all the way back to Melbourne and back in one day. I am devastated because the size 17 was not comfortable on me with the screws touching the side of my wrist, but I cannot wear the 18 either. 

I am very confused and upset, I was looking forward to my bracelet for so long and now I feel the whole experience has been ruined. Should I bother to fly back and get the tight one even though it's uncomfortable? Or just stick with the loose one which is also uncomfortable flopping around everywhere? The SA I dealt with in store was very unhelpful so I do not feel like they can offer me any guidance


----------



## BostonBlockhead

mrsdjx said:


> Well...I am back home now and wore the 18 for a couple of days, and I am very unhappy with it. It's very loose and constantly sliding up and down my arm. Cartier said I can fly back and exchange for the 17, but I am not sure I can be bothered to fly all the way back to Melbourne and back in one day. I am devastated because the size 17 was not comfortable on me with the screws touching the side of my wrist, but I cannot wear the 18 either.
> 
> I am very confused and upset, I was looking forward to my bracelet for so long and now I feel the whole experience has been ruined. Should I bother to fly back and get the tight one even though it's uncomfortable? Or just stick with the loose one which is also uncomfortable flopping around everywhere? The SA I dealt with in store was very unhelpful so I do not feel like they can offer me any guidance



I think it just comes down to which option are you most likely to get used to?  I could never get used to a bracelet being too tight. Especially with my wrist swelling in the summer. I would always rather something a little looser.


----------



## Taracanada

mrsdjx said:


> Well...I am back home now and wore the 18 for a couple of days, and I am very unhappy with it. It's very loose and constantly sliding up and down my arm. Cartier said I can fly back and exchange for the 17, but I am not sure I can be bothered to fly all the way back to Melbourne and back in one day. I am devastated because the size 17 was not comfortable on me with the screws touching the side of my wrist, but I cannot wear the 18 either.
> 
> I am very confused and upset, I was looking forward to my bracelet for so long and now I feel the whole experience has been ruined. Should I bother to fly back and get the tight one even though it's uncomfortable? Or just stick with the loose one which is also uncomfortable flopping around everywhere? The SA I dealt with in store was very unhelpful so I do not feel like they can offer me any guidance


OMG I CAN TOTALLY RELATE !!!! I wanted the love bracelet for years, finally bought the 18 and hated how loose it was, I just couldn't get use to it, I called my SA and she exchanged it for the 17. I wore it for 5 days and same thing felt the screws pushing in on the sides of my wrist. on cold days it wasn't too bad, but warmer days forget it cant wear it, and its tight when I wake up in the morning from swelling... I got so stressed out over the whole ordeal I packed it away and listed it on KIJIJI for sale. Cartier needs to invent half sizes as I need a 17.5 !!! I feel your pain, hope something works out for you!


----------



## Cat2708

mrsdjx said:


> Well...I am back home now and wore the 18 for a couple of days, and I am very unhappy with it. It's very loose and constantly sliding up and down my arm. Cartier said I can fly back and exchange for the 17, but I am not sure I can be bothered to fly all the way back to Melbourne and back in one day. I am devastated because the size 17 was not comfortable on me with the screws touching the side of my wrist, but I cannot wear the 18 either.
> 
> I am very confused and upset, I was looking forward to my bracelet for so long and now I feel the whole experience has been ruined. Should I bother to fly back and get the tight one even though it's uncomfortable? Or just stick with the loose one which is also uncomfortable flopping around everywhere? The SA I dealt with in store was very unhelpful so I do not feel like they can offer me any guidance



I’m in between sizes and go back and forth with if I want to go down or keep it looser. Looser is good in hot weather
And when I work out I’m happy I have the bigger size 
When I had the smaller proper size I slept with it and hated feeling my skin swell with it on.


----------



## nycmamaofone

mrsdjx said:


> Well...I am back home now and wore the 18 for a couple of days, and I am very unhappy with it. It's very loose and constantly sliding up and down my arm. Cartier said I can fly back and exchange for the 17, but I am not sure I can be bothered to fly all the way back to Melbourne and back in one day. I am devastated because the size 17 was not comfortable on me with the screws touching the side of my wrist, but I cannot wear the 18 either.
> 
> I am very confused and upset, I was looking forward to my bracelet for so long and now I feel the whole experience has been ruined. Should I bother to fly back and get the tight one even though it's uncomfortable? Or just stick with the loose one which is also uncomfortable flopping around everywhere? The SA I dealt with in store was very unhelpful so I do not feel like they can offer me any guidance



I'm sorry to hear this. Have you considered the cuff?


----------



## Kindness3

mrsdjx said:


> Well...I am back home now and wore the 18 for a couple of days, and I am very unhappy with it. It's very loose and constantly sliding up and down my arm. Cartier said I can fly back and exchange for the 17, but I am not sure I can be bothered to fly all the way back to Melbourne and back in one day. I am devastated because the size 17 was not comfortable on me with the screws touching the side of my wrist, but I cannot wear the 18 either.
> 
> I am very confused and upset, I was looking forward to my bracelet for so long and now I feel the whole experience has been ruined. Should I bother to fly back and get the tight one even though it's uncomfortable? Or just stick with the loose one which is also uncomfortable flopping around everywhere? The SA I dealt with in store was very unhelpful so I do not feel like they can offer me any guidance


Well call cartier 800 they are very helpful,explain your stiuation I'm sure they will help you,explain how bad you where treated at the store that will help you too,I'm very very sorry I know how much you where looking forward too to


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> I think it just comes down to which option are you most likely to get used to?  I could never get used to a bracelet being too tight. Especially with my wrist swelling in the summer. I would always rather something a little looser.


I know I agree with you,from my own experience with this,I couldn' wear it only on my right hand my left hand is bigger so forget that idea,summer right wrist snug felt very annoyed with it,so when cartier was willing to exchange I jumped on it,I'm happy I did cause now I can wear on my left wrist will take less abuse too


----------



## mrsdjx

Taracanada yes!!! I am so stressed out over this, I cried all day yesterday. I did work out with it yesterday with a sweatband covering it and my wrist swelled to 16cm post workout so the 17cm would be extremely tight for me for this and I workout almost every day.

nycmamaofone, I did try the cuff but do not like the fit very much. Yours is gorgeous but my wrists, although they are 15cm circumference, they are at least 2cm wider than they are thick  your wrists look much daintier than mine.

I think I can get used to the 18 better than the 17 but I have to wear it halfway up my arm most of the time to stop it falling down and jangling around  I have emailed them and expressed my unhappiness with both the 17 and 18, I wonder what they will advise. In the meantime I have done the same thing, stuffed it back in the box and cannot even think about it. Very distressing for a bracelet that cost $9,500 thousand dollars in my local currency and was supposed to be a lovely gift from my husband


----------



## mrsdjx

Kindness3 said:


> Well call cartier 800 they are very helpful,explain your stiuation I'm sure they will help you,explain how bad you where treated at the store that will help you too,I'm very very sorry I know how much you where looking forward too to


Thank you, I have emailed them to see what they say. If they could only take a half a centimetre off the 18, it would be perfect.


----------



## Kindness3

Okay here mine ones first photo is my new one second one is my old size so you can see what I mean,if you plan on stacking you needed little more room for that. For me it worked out fantastic cause juc was to big so I couldn' stack with loves drove me nuts ,so know I'm comfortable and stack my loves and juc together plus got my favorite color pink


----------



## Kindness3

mrsdjx said:


> Thank you, I have emailed them to see what they say. If they could only take a half a centimetre off the 18, it would be perfect.


I know they can' sorry ,but my left wrist bigger then my right have you tried switching to your larger wrist by chance ,I think you have very good chance,calling sometimes is better too ,I pray they exchange it for you


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> Taracanada yes!!! I am so stressed out over this, I cried all day yesterday. I did work out with it yesterday with a sweatband covering it and my wrist swelled to 16cm post workout so the 17cm would be extremely tight for me for this and I workout almost every day.
> 
> nycmamaofone, I did try the cuff but do not like the fit very much. Yours is gorgeous but my wrists, although they are 15cm circumference, they are at least 2cm wider than they are thick  your wrists look much daintier than mine.
> 
> I think I can get used to the 18 better than the 17 but I have to wear it halfway up my arm most of the time to stop it falling down and jangling around  I have emailed them and expressed my unhappiness with both the 17 and 18, I wonder what they will advise. In the meantime I have done the same thing, stuffed it back in the box and cannot even think about it. Very distressing for a bracelet that cost $9,500 thousand dollars in my local currency and was supposed to be a lovely gift from my husband



Hi dear which store is your home store and which store did you buy it from?? I personally recommend going back to the 17. The 18 I think is too big... and will bother you everyday forever.


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> Some pics I took in the store where it was cool



Hi dear based on these photos of the 17 before you swapped for the 18 I would say you’re definitely a size 17.


----------



## Kindness3

mrsdjx said:


> Taracanada yes!!! I am so stressed out over this, I cried all day yesterday. I did work out with it yesterday with a sweatband covering it and my wrist swelled to 16cm post workout so the 17cm would be extremely tight for me for this and I workout almost every day.
> 
> nycmamaofone, I did try the cuff but do not like the fit very much. Yours is gorgeous but my wrists, although they are 15cm circumference, they are at least 2cm wider than they are thick  your wrists look much daintier than mine.
> 
> I think I can get used to the 18 better than the 17 but I have to wear it halfway up my arm most of the time to stop it falling down and jangling around  I have emailed them and expressed my unhappiness with both the 17 and 18, I wonder what they will advise. In the meantime I have done the same thing, stuffed it back in the box and cannot even think about it. Very distressing for a bracelet that cost $9,500 thousand dollars in my local currency and was supposed to be a lovely gift from my husband


Oh I'm so sorry that awful don' cry,please call them, express how you feel ,have you tried changing wrist that what I did it helped plus summertime 18 was so snug good in the winter awful summer and I had it on my smaller wrist too


----------



## Kindness3

Buying love is so special ,I hope all who have and bad experience, I pray that cartier makes it right for you all


----------



## avcbob

Beautiful Cartier stack!  I'm wondering about your jade bracelet.  Can you remove it?  It looks great, but to tight to slide over your wrist.



Kindness3 said:


> Okay here mine ones first photo is my new one second one is my old size so you can see what I mean,if you plan on stacking you needed little more room for that. For me it worked out fantastic cause juc was to big so I couldn' stack with loves drove me nuts ,so know I'm comfortable and stack my loves and juc together plus got my favorite color pink


----------



## Kindness3

avcbob said:


> Beautiful Cartier stack!  I'm wondering about your jade bracelet.  Can you remove it?  It looks great, but to tight to slide over your wrist.


I know to be honest I haven't tried to remove my jade bangle,I love it but , I love to wear my cartier loves on that wrist. I have to have someone help me take it off. So for now I had to put my loves on my right wrist, was to much on my left if you know what I mean.thank you so much


----------



## Kindness3

I have to say feels so much more comfortable 19 then the 18 where snug summertime was very tight and uncomfortable, but thank God I got to exchange sizes, 1cm makes difference have to say ,sorry for post so much I just want to make sure I'm right, thank you all for your patients with me


----------



## mrsdjx

What's your wrist measurement Kindness? I am still debating whether I should fly back or not. 1cm does make a lot of difference and on me the 18 is positively hanging off my wrist and because it can spin full around, it is always sitting funny or out of place. I think you were right Pgirl  If only my wrist were .5cm larger, I think 2.5 cm is perfect difference between wrist and bangle. But my wrist is always 15.1cm so the 18 is very loose  the 17 did fit with a little movement, I guess I just freaked out when walking around and got hot that it sticking to my wrist. But now the 18 sticks all the time anyway because I have to wear it pushed up my arm.


----------



## Zucnarf

mrsdjx said:


> Well...I am back home now and wore the 18 for a couple of days, and I am very unhappy with it. It's very loose and constantly sliding up and down my arm. Cartier said I can fly back and exchange for the 17, but I am not sure I can be bothered to fly all the way back to Melbourne and back in one day. I am devastated because the size 17 was not comfortable on me with the screws touching the side of my wrist, but I cannot wear the 18 either.
> 
> I am very confused and upset, I was looking forward to my bracelet for so long and now I feel the whole experience has been ruined. Should I bother to fly back and get the tight one even though it's uncomfortable? Or just stick with the loose one which is also uncomfortable flopping around everywhere? The SA I dealt with in store was very unhelpful so I do not feel like they can offer me any guidance



The same happened to me and I flew back to the store and exchanged it for smaller.
Tell us your wrist size?


----------



## Zucnarf

mrsdjx said:


> What's your wrist measurement Kindness? I am still debating whether I should fly back or not. 1cm does make a lot of difference and on me the 18 is positively hanging off my wrist and because it can spin full around, it is always sitting funny or out of place. I think you were right Pgirl  If only my wrist were .5cm larger, I think 2.5 cm is perfect difference between wrist and bangle. But my wrist is always 15.1cm so the 18 is very loose  the 17 did fit with a little movement, I guess I just freaked out when walking around and got hot that it sticking to my wrist. But now the 18 sticks all the time anyway because I have to wear it pushed up my arm.



Hi dear!
Since your wrist is 15.1, 17 is your size. 
18 is too big..


----------



## Kindness3

mrsdjx said:


> What's your wrist measurement Kindness? I am still debating whether I should fly back or not. 1cm does make a lot of difference and on me the 18 is positively hanging off my wrist and because it can spin full around, it is always sitting funny or out of place. I think you were right Pgirl  If only my wrist were .5cm larger, I think 2.5 cm is perfect difference between wrist and bangle. But my wrist is always 15.1cm so the 18 is very loose  the 17 did fit with a little movement, I guess I just freaked out when walking around and got hot that it sticking to my wrist. But now the 18 sticks all the time anyway because I have to wear it pushed up my arm.


 hello my wrist measured 7.5 ,I measured twice to make sure, I know from my own personal experience 18,I had was snug the summertime it was tight ,special if it was very humid ,I hope this helps you


----------



## mrsdjx

So your wrist is 19cm? And you got the 19cm bracelet?


----------



## Kindness3

mrsdjx said:


> So your wrist is 19cm? And you got the 19cm bracelet?


No my wrist was 7.5 inches which equals to 18 ,but 18 from my own years having them they where tight, so when I sent my old loves in to cartier because they wouldn't stay closed ,they said I could exchange for new ones, now I'm second thinking it cause 19 our big on my right tiny lose on my left ,so what you do i dont know


----------



## Kindness3

Old size verse new size see what I mean


----------



## miznina

Kindness3 said:


> Old size verse new size see what I mean



New size looks better kindness


----------



## miznina

mrsdjx said:


> What's your wrist measurement Kindness? I am still debating whether I should fly back or not. 1cm does make a lot of difference and on me the 18 is positively hanging off my wrist and because it can spin full around, it is always sitting funny or out of place. I think you were right Pgirl  If only my wrist were .5cm larger, I think 2.5 cm is perfect difference between wrist and bangle. But my wrist is always 15.1cm so the 18 is very loose  the 17 did fit with a little movement, I guess I just freaked out when walking around and got hot that it sticking to my wrist. But now the 18 sticks all the time anyway because I have to wear it pushed up my arm.



Will you stack Mrsdjx ? The larger size will work if you plan more than one love and that may be a consideration?  It is tricky because regardless of size this is a bracelet you notice I think because of its weight. Mine are probably a size too big and also sit far up and turn, but I have to have them like that because I swell in the heat and also for when I sleep.

 I hope you can resolve and love your beautiful love bracelet which ever size you choose[emoji813]️
View attachment 3961844
View attachment 3961845
View attachment 3961846
View attachment 3961848


----------



## Kindness3

miznina said:


> New size looks better kindness





miznina said:


> Will you stack Mrsdjx ? The larger size will work if you plan more than one love and that may be a consideration?  It is tricky because regardless of size this is a bracelet you notice I think because of its weight. Mine are probably a size too big and also sit far up and turn, but I have to have them like that because I swell in the heat and also for when I sleep.
> 
> I hope you can resolve and love your beautiful love bracelet which ever size you choose[emoji813]️
> View attachment 3961844
> View attachment 3961845
> View attachment 3961846
> View attachment 3961848


Thank yo so much  makes me feel better, I guess you have to get use to it.i love yours like the touch of diamond looks very nice like you i swell too so I like extra room special summertime I needed it


----------



## miznina

Ps mrsdjx I’m also in Melbourne [emoji4]


----------



## ellyson

mrsdjx said:


> What's your wrist measurement Kindness? I am still debating whether I should fly back or not. 1cm does make a lot of difference and on me the 18 is positively hanging off my wrist and because it can spin full around, it is always sitting funny or out of place. I think you were right Pgirl  If only my wrist were .5cm larger, I think 2.5 cm is perfect difference between wrist and bangle. But my wrist is always 15.1cm so the 18 is very loose  the 17 did fit with a little movement, I guess I just freaked out when walking around and got hot that it sticking to my wrist. But now the 18 sticks all the time anyway because I have to wear it pushed up my arm.


If this helps my wrist is 15,5 cm and I wear two love bangles in 17 and they fit perfectly!!


----------



## mrsdjx

Oh Miznina I didn't realize! I am flying back on Monday to exchange. Perhaps I will see you there  I am only coming for the day though, a bit of a pain but what can you do.

Thanks Ellison, I think the issue is mostly with my wrist shape. My left wrist is 2mm smaller than my right so perhaps I would have options with the 17 to change wrist. It would annoy me though because I bought the ring and bracelet to match and can't wear the ring with my platinum wedding rings, they would carve up the soft gold. 

I will try the 17 again on Monday and if I don't like it, forget the whole thing and exchange for a full pave white gold necklace. I am half convinced I should do this anyway to be honest, far less hassle!


----------



## mrsdjx

Also just want to add, that this is not a usual dilemma between classic tight or loose fit as 17cm is loose fit on my 15cm wrist. 18cm is not loose fit it is *extremely* loose fit.


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> Oh Miznina I didn't realize! I am flying back on Monday to exchange. Perhaps I will see you there  I am only coming for the day though, a bit of a pain but what can you do.
> 
> Thanks Ellison, I think the issue is mostly with my wrist shape. My left wrist is 2mm smaller than my right so perhaps I would have options with the 17 to change wrist. It would annoy me though because I bought the ring and bracelet to match and can't wear the ring with my platinum wedding rings, they would carve up the soft gold.
> 
> I will try the 17 again on Monday and if I don't like it, forget the whole thing and exchange for a full pave white gold necklace. I am half convinced I should do this anyway to be honest, far less hassle!



It sounds like the 17 is definitely your size! Hope it goes well for you!!! I love the full pave necklace - why did you pick YG bracelet but WG necklace? I’m deciding if I should get the pave necklace myself!!!!


----------



## miznina

How about the Clou mrsdjx?


----------



## luvmy3girls

If your wrist measures 6.5 inches, should you be wearing a size 17 or 18 ?


----------



## Tonimichelle

mrsdjx said:


> Oh Miznina I didn't realize! I am flying back on Monday to exchange. Perhaps I will see you there  I am only coming for the day though, a bit of a pain but what can you do.
> 
> Thanks Ellison, I think the issue is mostly with my wrist shape. My left wrist is 2mm smaller than my right so perhaps I would have options with the 17 to change wrist. It would annoy me though because I bought the ring and bracelet to match and can't wear the ring with my platinum wedding rings, they would carve up the soft gold.
> 
> I will try the 17 again on Monday and if I don't like it, forget the whole thing and exchange for a full pave white gold necklace. I am half convinced I should do this anyway to be honest, far less hassle!


I think someone already suggested it, but if your wrist is wider than it it is tall the cuff really is more that shape and won’t have screws that dig in at the sides. Just a thought but maybe worth trying on again. If 17 Bangle is too tight and 18 too loose, the 18 cuff may be just right!


----------



## mrsdjx

Pgirl2016 said:


> It sounds like the 17 is definitely your size! Hope it goes well for you!!! I love the full pave necklace - why did you pick YG bracelet but WG necklace? I’m deciding if I should get the pave necklace myself!!!!



I actually prefer WG and platinum in general but do not like how the bracelets look over time unless rhodium plated. I don't mind the look of classic YG or even PG but with the full pave look, I do not like it with YG in bracelet or necklace. It looks a bit too flashy for my taste.

I did try the cuff but the 18 spins on my wrist and the 17 is just a bit too small. I wish I liked the Clou but again for my taste I do not enjoy the look of this bracelet. I am very fussy I know, it's a curse


----------



## queenV

Hi
New to purse blog forum and thread!!
Just got my new love bracelet from Paris ❤️


----------



## luvmy3girls

luvmy3girls said:


> If your wrist measures 6.5 inches, should you be wearing a size 17 or 18 ?



Does anyone know this answer please?? Thanks


----------



## ellyson

luvmy3girls said:


> Does anyone know this answer please?? Thanks


6.5 inches correspond to 16,5 cm, my wrist is 15,5 cm and I wear a 17 bangle, so I think you should go with 18!!


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> I actually prefer WG and platinum in general but do not like how the bracelets look over time unless rhodium plated. I don't mind the look of classic YG or even PG but with the full pave look, I do not like it with YG in bracelet or necklace. It looks a bit too flashy for my taste.
> 
> I did try the cuff but the 18 spins on my wrist and the 17 is just a bit too small. I wish I liked the Clou but again for my taste I do not enjoy the look of this bracelet. I am very fussy I know, it's a curse



Let us know what you end up deciding!


----------



## Kindness3

queenV said:


> View attachment 3963074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> New to purse blog forum and thread!!
> Just got my new love bracelet from Paris ❤️


Congradulation on your love ♡ looks amazing on you welcome to our cartier blog


----------



## Tonimichelle

queenV said:


> View attachment 3963074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> New to purse blog forum and thread!!
> Just got my new love bracelet from Paris ❤️


Congratulations, it looks gorgeous and a wonderful place to get it!


----------



## Zucnarf

ellyson said:


> 6.5 inches correspond to 16,5 cm, my wrist is 15,5 cm and I wear a 17 bangle, so I think you should go with 18!!



Agreed..


----------



## BirkinLover77

luvmy3girls said:


> Does anyone know this answer please?? Thanks


I think size 17 (6.7inches)may be a more fitted style verse size 18 (7.1inches) will be more room but it is base upon your wrist.  Keep in mind it will always be best to try on in store for your correct size.


----------



## Pgirl2016

BirkinLover77 said:


> I think size 17 (6.7inches)may be a more fitted style verse size 18 (7.1inches) will be more room but it is base upon your wrist.  Keep in mind it will always be best to try on in store for your correct size.



I agree best to try on. Some people have a wide and flat wrist, versus a round wrist (same width and height) and the bracelet is more of an oval shape. It is best to try on in store to be sure and have a feel!


----------



## mrsdjx

Pgirl2016 said:


> Let us know what you end up deciding!



Well ladies, I had a busy morning. I went to VC&A and looked at sizes of their bracelets, and then I went to Hermes and looked at their sizes. They were both helpful esp the woman in VC&A, I would say she was the most helpful of any of the SAs even though I explained my situation about sizing for Cartier. Anyway it became very clear that the 17 is my correct size and I could never stack anything with the 18, so I swapped. Cartier was also quite helpful this time. The 17 feels good, a tiny bit loose but not too loose like the 18 and does not spin like the 18 did.

I am exhausted but happy with my final choice...and very keen to add VC&A Alhambra asap as it looked gorgeous with the Love. And I feel like I owe that lovely lady a sale


----------



## BirkinLover77

mrsdjx said:


> Well ladies, I had a busy morning. I went to VC&A and looked at sizes of their bracelets, and then I went to Hermes and looked at their sizes. They were both helpful esp the woman in VC&A, I would say she was the most helpful of any of the SAs even though I explained my situation about sizing for Cartier. Anyway it became very clear that the 17 is my correct size and I could never stack anything with the 18, so I swapped. Cartier was also quite helpful this time. The 17 feels good, a tiny bit loose but not too loose like the 18 and does not spin like the 18 did.
> 
> I am exhausted but happy with my final choice...and very keen to add VC&A Alhambra asap as it looked gorgeous with the Love. And I feel like I owe that lovely lady a sale


Congratulations on finding the correct size to your new love bracelet! Have a great week


----------



## Mali_

mrsdjx said:


> Well ladies, I had a busy morning. I went to VC&A and looked at sizes of their bracelets, and then I went to Hermes and looked at their sizes. They were both helpful esp the woman in VC&A, I would say she was the most helpful of any of the SAs even though I explained my situation about sizing for Cartier. Anyway it became very clear that the 17 is my correct size and I could never stack anything with the 18, so I swapped. Cartier was also quite helpful this time. The 17 feels good, a tiny bit loose but not too loose like the 18 and does not spin like the 18 did.
> 
> I am exhausted but happy with my final choice...and very keen to add VC&A Alhambra asap as it looked gorgeous with the Love. And I feel like I owe that lovely lady a sale


Good stuff! All three are my faves.


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> Well ladies, I had a busy morning. I went to VC&A and looked at sizes of their bracelets, and then I went to Hermes and looked at their sizes. They were both helpful esp the woman in VC&A, I would say she was the most helpful of any of the SAs even though I explained my situation about sizing for Cartier. Anyway it became very clear that the 17 is my correct size and I could never stack anything with the 18, so I swapped. Cartier was also quite helpful this time. The 17 feels good, a tiny bit loose but not too loose like the 18 and does not spin like the 18 did.
> 
> I am exhausted but happy with my final choice...and very keen to add VC&A Alhambra asap as it looked gorgeous with the Love. And I feel like I owe that lovely lady a sale



What was the name of your sales girl for VCA? I think she might be my sales girl!!! Here’s a photo of my Cartier and my vintage Alhambra VCA that I got from the Sydney store and my amazing sales girl!


----------



## mrsdjx

Pgirl2016 said:


> What was the name of your sales girl for VCA? I think she might be my sales girl!!! Here’s a photo of my Cartier and my vintage Alhambra VCA that I got from the Sydney store and my amazing sales girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965525



You know I was so tired from flying, I forgot to ask! I feel rude now. But she was a lovely Asian woman in the Melbourne store (on Collins st - luckily for me they are all on the same block) and she even let me try on her own Perlee for size. You have a lovely collection there, I tried on the black also and the mother of pearl. So gorgeous! They look so good with the Love


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> You know I was so tired from flying, I forgot to ask! I feel rude now. But she was a lovely Asian woman in the Melbourne store (on Collins st - luckily for me they are all on the same block) and she even let me try on her own Perlee for size. You have a lovely collection there, I tried on the black also and the mother of pearl. So gorgeous! They look so good with the Love



I’m glad that you are happy with your final choice of a size 17. When I first saw your posted photos of the 18 I was quite certain it was too big - but that’s just photos, it’s all about personal choice and personal feel of how it feels on you. I think you made the right decision in the end. And your right it is the big decision but you can’t put a price on having peace of mind!!!  I’ve attached the MOP Alhambra picture also!!!


----------



## mrsdjx

Pgirl2016 said:


> I’m glad that you are happy with your final choice of a size 17. When I first saw your posted photos of the 18 I was quite certain it was too big - but that’s just photos, it’s all about personal choice and personal feel of how it feels on you. I think you made the right decision in the end. And your right it is the big decision but you can’t put a price on having peace of mind!!!  I’ve attached the MOP Alhambra picture also!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965569



It was definitely too big. The 17 actually still is not super tight unless I am v warm. If it can spin on your wrist it's very annoying for me as it's always flipping and twisting. Love the MOP, I am definitely coming back for it!


----------



## Pgirl2016

mrsdjx said:


> It was definitely too big. The 17 actually still is not super tight unless I am v warm. If it can spin on your wrist it's very annoying for me as it's always flipping and twisting. Love the MOP, I am definitely coming back for it!



I agree! My size 17 can spin ONLY if it force it too! It’s the perfect size, I’ve had it for 4 years and only taken it off one time!!! Yes the MOP is stunning also. But I ended up buying the onyx bracelet because it absolutely pops!


----------



## miznina

So pleased mrsdjx now just keep it on [emoji1303] I reckon it took me a couple of weeks to not ‘feel’ mine [emoji4]


----------



## epial

Hi there.
I finally got my first LOVE bracrlet today! I had wanted it for years, but I wasn’t sure if I could manage to wear it 24/7 (or on & off twice a week at least) due to my job.
I decided to try and see how it goes. Really hope it will work out
BTW, my SA advised me not to tighten the screws too much and just leave them reasonably secure for the first 3-4 weeks. She said this will prevent damaging screw system. I remember some posts on PBF sharing other SAs’ advices that were quite opposite to what she said. I’m a bit confused here. Guess I will have to find out myself


----------



## Kindness3

epial said:


> Hi there.
> I finally got my first LOVE bracrlet today! I had wanted it for years, but I wasn’t sure if I could manage to wear it 24/7 (or on & off twice a week at least) due to my job.
> I decided to try and see how it goes. Really hope it will work out
> BTW, my SA advised me not to tighten the screws too much and just leave them reasonably secure for the first 3-4 weeks. She said this will prevent damaging screw system. I remember some posts on PBF sharing other SAs’ advices that were quite opposite to what she said. I’m a bit confused here. Guess I will have to find out myself
> 
> View attachment 3971191


Congradulation on your love looks gourgeouse.


----------



## BirkinLover77

epial said:


> Hi there.
> I finally got my first LOVE bracrlet today! I had wanted it for years, but I wasn’t sure if I could manage to wear it 24/7 (or on & off twice a week at least) due to my job.
> I decided to try and see how it goes. Really hope it will work out
> BTW, my SA advised me not to tighten the screws too much and just leave them reasonably secure for the first 3-4 weeks. She said this will prevent damaging screw system. I remember some posts on PBF sharing other SAs’ advices that were quite opposite to what she said. I’m a bit confused here. Guess I will have to find out myself
> 
> View attachment 3971191


Beautiful love! Looks amazing with your rings! Congratulations


----------



## miznina

Looks gorgeous epial [emoji813]️


----------



## txrosegirl

epial said:


> Hi there.
> I finally got my first LOVE bracrlet today! I had wanted it for years, but I wasn’t sure if I could manage to wear it 24/7 (or on & off twice a week at least) due to my job.
> I decided to try and see how it goes. Really hope it will work out
> BTW, my SA advised me not to tighten the screws too much and just leave them reasonably secure for the first 3-4 weeks. She said this will prevent damaging screw system. I remember some posts on PBF sharing other SAs’ advices that were quite opposite to what she said. I’m a bit confused here. Guess I will have to find out myself
> 
> View attachment 3971191


welcome and your love looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## wenlet

No pics because it’s been on tv, but did anyone else notice that in the Olympics figure skater Adam Rippon skated with a gold Cartier love bracelet on his right wrist? He’s also been wearing it in interviews.


----------



## wenlet

wenlet said:


> No pics because it’s been on tv, but did anyone else notice that in the Olympics figure skater Adam Rippon skated with a gold Cartier love bracelet on his right wrist? He’s also been wearing it in interviews.



Seen here in this interview


----------



## Maria112

txrosegirl said:


> welcome and your love looks gorgeous on you!!


Welcome to the club ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Shelly13

Hi Everyone, 

I got my first Love almost 2 months ago. I just wanted to ask if this is normal? The screws have come undone completely twice (only on one side) now and I'm really scared that I might lose it one day. I notice it does unscrew itself a lot which is why I carry the screwdriver around with me to ensure its locked. I don't over screw it as the SA advised it is not good. Please help  do I need to go back to the Cartier store?


----------



## marwaaa

I’m running into the issue where I’m in between sizes. I initially bought the 17, and it was only comfortable if it was above my wrist bone. Then I switched it for the 18, and it seems so loose (I can spin it if I force it). Has anyone else had this problem? What did you ultimately end up doing?


----------



## avcbob

Use Loctite on the threads. Get the lightest I think it's purple. My wife and I have 5 loves between us and they all have Loctite!



Shelly13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my first Love almost 2 months ago. I just wanted to ask if this is normal? The screws have come undone completely twice (only on one side) now and I'm really scared that I might lose it one day. I notice it does unscrew itself a lot which is why I carry the screwdriver around with me to ensure its locked. I don't over screw it as the SA advised it is not good. Please help  do I need to go back to the Cartier store?


----------



## jssl1688

marwaaa said:


> I’m running into the issue where I’m in between sizes. I initially bought the 17, and it was only comfortable if it was above my wrist bone. Then I switched it for the 18, and it seems so loose (I can spin it if I force it). Has anyone else had this problem? What did you ultimately end up doing?



A bangle bracelet is supposed to fit comfortably over your wrist bone. I’m the same as you, size 16 fits perfectly on my arm, however it would get caught right at the wrist bone and was very uncomfortable. I opted for 17 and although bigger throughout my arm, it falls naturally over my bone and I have to force it for it to spin. One of my gf recently got hurt with her lb on when she went sking. She got a smaller size that did not go over her bone and when she fell, the inside screw tore away parts of her skin around the wrist bone. Talk about ouch!! Whichever you choose make sure your comfortable and don’t get hurt!!


----------



## mrsdjx

marwaaa said:


> I’m running into the issue where I’m in between sizes. I initially bought the 17, and it was only comfortable if it was above my wrist bone. Then I switched it for the 18, and it seems so loose (I can spin it if I force it). Has anyone else had this problem? What did you ultimately end up doing?



How big is your wrist? I just had a similar issue but ultimately I swapped the 18 back for the 17 because having the bangle spin full around your wrist is too big imo and was very annoying.


----------



## Kindness3

Shelly13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my first Love almost 2 months ago. I just wanted to ask if this is normal? The screws have come undone completely twice (only on one side) now and I'm really scared that I might lose it one day. I notice it does unscrew itself a lot which is why I carry the screwdriver around with me to ensure its locked. I don't over screw it as the SA advised it is not good. Please help  do I need to go back to the Cartier store?


This is not right if the store didn' put on right or tight enough it will open ,I know I had this problem myself,I called the store they told me what  was wrong I followed the instructions,,problem fixed ,have to make sure both side of the love is held together and tighten one side almost completey then go to the other side do the same thing but tight all the way then go back tighten the other side must important thing is that both sides are aligned  correctly,  I would recommend get help from to put it on,or go back to the store .DON'T put glue on it , if put on correctly you don't needed glue,just my opinion


----------



## Shelly13

Dibakar said:


> I dont know about over screwing but i do mine very tight. I had this problem of screws coming undone 6 months after i got mine and it continued for about 3-4 months before one of the screws completely broke and I had to go back into cartier to get it replaced(which was free). Wish its not the case for you but you should talk to your SA.



My SA advised me specifically not to over tighten my screw but i feel like i have to or else it will come undone  I will go back to see my SA to double check! I cant take any chances! Thanks so much for replying also. Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Princess518

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3948482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a side by side - this is how scratched my first one is after one week....at first I loved the look but now I’m worried it’s really wearing away gold after one week or normal wear....



@BostonBlockhead I just got my second LOVE last week on Valentine’s Day from hubby. The very next day I went and bought the trinity bracelet on the silk cord. My new LOVE is still unscratched. After reading all the threads I was really worried about excessive scratching and/or the screws loosening. Putting the silk cord bracelet between the two LOVES turned out to be a perfect solution. Just thought I’d share. Congrats on your second LOVE.  They look beautiful!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Princess518 said:


> @BostonBlockhead I just got my second LOVE last week on Valentine’s Day from hubby. The very next day I went and bought the trinity bracelet on the silk cord. My new LOVE is still unscratched. After reading all the threads I was really worried about excessive scratching and/or the screws loosening. Putting the silk cord bracelet between the two LOVES turned out to be a perfect solution. Just thought I’d share. Congrats on your second LOVE.  They look beautiful!


Oh your bracelets and your reissue are beautiful on you! Love the rainbow white gold especially. I have a trinity on cord that I wear with my white gold cuff and it’s great being able to change the colour whenever I feel like it


----------



## Cat2708

marwaaa said:


> I’m running into the issue where I’m in between sizes. I initially bought the 17, and it was only comfortable if it was above my wrist bone. Then I switched it for the 18, and it seems so loose (I can spin it if I force it). Has anyone else had this problem? What did you ultimately end up doing?




I am between a 18 and 19, the 18 fits just neatly and close but not to tight. When I slept I realized I hated the feeling that it didn’t move farther up my wrist so I exchanged it for the 19. 

The picture below is 18 vs the 19.


----------



## Makenna

epial said:


> Hi there.
> I finally got my first LOVE bracrlet today! I had wanted it for years, but I wasn’t sure if I could manage to wear it 24/7 (or on & off twice a week at least) due to my job.
> I decided to try and see how it goes. Really hope it will work out
> BTW, my SA advised me not to tighten the screws too much and just leave them reasonably secure for the first 3-4 weeks. She said this will prevent damaging screw system. I remember some posts on PBF sharing other SAs’ advices that were quite opposite to what she said. I’m a bit confused here. Guess I will have to find out myself
> 
> View attachment 3971191



Congrats, looks lovely on you!


----------



## Helloviuviu

Hello, i bought my bracelet 3 months ago and it already have a scratches all over my bracelet and a few deep scratches because i always bang my wrist. The scratches are worst in real life. I know i use this 24/7 and scratches are unavoidable, but is it normal to have a lot of scratches for only 3 months wear? Thank youu


----------



## BostonBlockhead

My first love was scratched to high heavens after one week.  It bothered me initially.  Now I embrace them.  Look at Kourtney Kardashian's photos - she's worn her's for years and they are scratched as can be but from afar they are shiny and look brand new.


----------



## Helloviuviu

BostonBlockhead said:


> My first love was scratched to high heavens after one week.  It bothered me initially.  Now I embrace them.  Look at Kourtney Kardashian's photos - she's worn her's for years and they are scratched as can be but from afar they are shiny and look brand new.


Do you think that the love bracelet scratch easily? I learn to embrace them but sometimes it still bothers me. Where can i see her close-up bracelet photos?


----------



## Princess518

Helloviuviu said:


> Hello, i bought my bracelet 3 months ago and it already have a scratches all over my bracelet and a few deep scratches because i always bang my wrist. The scratches are worst in real life. I know i use this 24/7 and scratches are unavoidable, but is it normal to have a lot of scratches for only 3 months wear? Thank youu


My first LOVE that I've had for almost 4 years is scratched up. My new one (had it a week now) isn't scratched yet, but I'm sure it will have a lot of scratches soon. It's just the nature of the bracelet. You wear it 24/7 so it's unavoidable. You'll get used to it LOL. 

I wouldn't say it scratches "easily" but it's 18k gold so it's a little softer of a metal. It's going to get scratched but it doesn't look any less beautiful IMO. Embrace the scratches!


----------



## Kindness3

Nice winter day to stay home ,with two things I love most


----------



## Kindness3

Helloviuviu said:


> Hello, i bought my bracelet 3 months ago and it already have a scratches all over my bracelet and a few deep scratches because i always bang my wrist. The scratches are worst in real life. I know i use this 24/7 and scratches are unavoidable, but is it normal to have a lot of scratches for only 3 months wear? Thank youu


It sad thing to see but it the nature of the love you love ever scratch is memerory forever ,later you'l see beautful petina gets


----------



## mrsdjx

Helloviuviu said:


> Hello, i bought my bracelet 3 months ago and it already have a scratches all over my bracelet and a few deep scratches because i always bang my wrist. The scratches are worst in real life. I know i use this 24/7 and scratches are unavoidable, but is it normal to have a lot of scratches for only 3 months wear? Thank youu



How did you get your screws to sit perfectly flush with the screw motif


----------



## txrosegirl

Helloviuviu said:


> Hello, i bought my bracelet 3 months ago and it already have a scratches all over my bracelet and a few deep scratches because i always bang my wrist. The scratches are worst in real life. I know i use this 24/7 and scratches are unavoidable, but is it normal to have a lot of scratches for only 3 months wear? Thank youu


yes it will scratch but i think of each scratch as giving it personality  my YG diamond love has been on my wrist since the day i got it! i think you will get used to it over time and the scratches will become less noticible and less worrisome 


Kindness3 said:


> Nice winter day to stay home ,with two things I love most


omg lovely wrist bling and that doggie is beyond precious!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Princess518 said:


> @BostonBlockhead I just got my second LOVE last week on Valentine’s Day from hubby. The very next day I went and bought the trinity bracelet on the silk cord. My new LOVE is still unscratched. After reading all the threads I was really worried about excessive scratching and/or the screws loosening. Putting the silk cord bracelet between the two LOVES turned out to be a perfect solution. Just thought I’d share. Congrats on your second LOVE.  They look beautiful!


Love how this looks!!!!  I want one now . ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Helloviuviu said:


> Do you think that the love bracelet scratch easily? I learn to embrace them but sometimes it still bothers me. Where can i see her close-up bracelet photos?



This is a good photo that shows the nice patina she has developed.  I think these bracelets look amazing even after the scratches show.


----------



## Helloviuviu

Kindness3 said:


> It sad thing to see but it the nature of the love you love ever scratch is memerory forever ,later you'l see beautful petina gets





txrosegirl said:


> yes it will scratch but i think of each scratch as giving it personality  my YG diamond love has been on my wrist since the day i got it! i think you will get used to it over time and the scratches will become less noticible and less worrisome
> 
> omg lovely wrist bling and that doggie is beyond precious!



Thank you for comforting me, maybe it’s because i don’t have people that use love bracelet around me so i don’t know how these bracelet ages over time. I will try to love the scratches more  



mrsdjx said:


> How did you get your screws to sit perfectly flush with the screw motif


 I try my best to make it flush with the others so i know when they move and i can just use my finger nail to move them.


----------



## Helloviuviu

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3977403
> 
> 
> This is a good photo that shows the nice patina she has developed.  I think these bracelets look amazing even after the scratches show.



Thank you for searching and sharing the photo for me  i agree with youu, i saw her pictures in instagram and the bracelets are still amazing, didn’t know they are all scratched up like that


----------



## Storm Spirit

Helloviuviu said:


> Hello, i bought my bracelet 3 months ago and it already have a scratches all over my bracelet and a few deep scratches because i always bang my wrist. The scratches are worst in real life. I know i use this 24/7 and scratches are unavoidable, but is it normal to have a lot of scratches for only 3 months wear? Thank youu



Scratches are perfectly normal  If you wear yours on your dominant wrist then it'll get scratched up quicker, but they will blend in eventually and you'll get used to it.


----------



## Chivis

This is my 10 diamond rose gold in size 16.  I think i like the plain one better.


----------



## Chivis

Is it normal for the rose gold to have scracthes that look kind of black in some ligthing?


----------



## Chivis

Can you see the "black" scratch? Is it normal on rose gold? Thans so much for your help. I have bought the purple loctite 222 in case i see the screws coming lose, but so far the dont budge


----------



## mypurse123

Hi all,
I just got my love last month when I was at a trip, so loving the rose gold but am not sure about the size.  I now feel it is a bit too loose on my wrist but couldn’t exchange to a size 17 here in CA. What do you think? 
Thanks


----------



## Helloviuviu

Storm Spirit said:


> Scratches are perfectly normal  If you wear yours on your dominant wrist then it'll get scratched up quicker, but they will blend in eventually and you'll get used to it.


Yesss, i wear it on my right hand which is my dominant, maybe that’s why i get scratches quicker


----------



## Chivis

mypurse123 said:


> Hi all,
> I just got my love last month when I was at a trip, so loving the rose gold but am not sure about the size.  I now feel it is a bit too loose on my wrist but couldn’t exchange to a size 17 here in CA. What do you think?
> Thanks



Hi, i think it is very loose but if you find it comfortable it is ok. I have a 14,5 cm wrist and wear size 16. This is how it fits


----------



## KSweet101

mypurse123 said:


> Hi all,
> I just got my love last month when I was at a trip, so loving the rose gold but am not sure about the size.  I now feel it is a bit too loose on my wrist but couldn’t exchange to a size 17 here in CA. What do you think?
> Thanks



Is that an 18 then? Did you try on the 17? If so, there must have been a reason you went with the size you did, trust your gut! Mine fits about the same as yours and I like it that way but it’s all personal preference  As you can see on me, it still leaves marks higher up on my arm when it sits up there 

Edit: for size reference my wrist is 15 cm and that is a 17cm bracelet.  If they had a 16.5 I probably would have gotten that one, but I prefer looser rather than tighter


----------



## Chivis

And this is how far it travels down my arm


----------



## Taracanada

mypurse123 said:


> Hi all,
> I just got my love last month when I was at a trip, so loving the rose gold but am not sure about the size.  I now feel it is a bit too loose on my wrist but couldn’t exchange to a size 17 here in CA. What do you think?
> Thanks


it looks lovely, but yes looks too loose. Did you keep wearing it and get use to it yet?


----------



## Kindness3

txrosegirl said:


> yes it will scratch but i think of each scratch as giving it personality  my YG diamond love has been on my wrist since the day i got it! i think you will get used to it over time and the scratches will become less noticible and less worrisome
> 
> omg lovely wrist bling and that doggie is beyond precious!


Thank you so very much for sweet message ♡♡♡


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> View attachment 3977403
> 
> 
> This is a good photo that shows the nice patina she has developed.  I think these bracelets look amazing even after the scratches show.


Love how they look too look like she went with them lose fit not snug ,thank you for sharing


----------



## mypurse123

Chivis said:


> Hi, i think it is very loose but if you find it comfortable it is ok. I have a 14,5 cm wrist and wear size 16. This is how it fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978909


Looks really good on you!


----------



## mypurse123

KSweet101 said:


> Is that an 18 then? Did you try on the 17? If so, there must have been a reason you went with the size you did, trust your gut! Mine fits about the same as yours and I like it that way but it’s all personal preference  As you can see on me, it still leaves marks higher up on my arm when it sits up there
> 
> Edit: for size reference my wrist is 15 cm and that is a 17cm bracelet.  If they had a 16.5 I probably would have gotten that one, but I prefer looser rather than tighter


I went with 18 rather than 17 thinking to allow room just in case of weight gain as I get older  but now seems too loose for daily wear.


----------



## mypurse123

Taracanada said:


> it looks lovely, but yes looks too loose. Did you keep wearing it and get use to it yet?


Yes I wear it but still not feeling as comfortable as it slides down way pass my wrist.  I really regret not going with 17 now.


----------



## Zucnarf

Chivis said:


> Hi, i think it is very loose but if you find it comfortable it is ok. I have a 14,5 cm wrist and wear size 16. This is how it fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978909



Me too, same sizing


----------



## mrsdjx

mypurse123 said:


> Yes I wear it but still not feeling as comfortable as it slides down way pass my wrist.  I really regret not going with 17 now.


 I did the exact same thing, I got the 18 and then after a couple of days realised it was too loose for everyday wear. I emailed Cartier and they said they have a 30 day exchange policy, but because I don't live close by a Cartier they would extend the exchange period for me until I could fly over to exchange it. But I was too impatient to wait so I flew over right away to exchange for the 17. I have been wearing the 17 for 2 weeks today and I don't regret changing, the 18 was extremely loose on me, a lot like your pictures (wrist is 15cm but swells to almost 16cm when I work out or get heated). I am not uncomfortable in the 17 like I was afraid I would be, even if you gain a little bit of weight it will most likely go other places before your wrists.

I think you should email the store you bought it from and say what I said, you are very unhappy after a few days of wearing and would like to exchange for the 17 and see what they say. You will most likely have to go back to the store but ask them to extend the exchange period if you can't get there right away. You may have to take it off though as they won't exchange it if it's not in good condition.


----------



## mypurse123

mrsdjx said:


> I did the exact same thing, I got the 18 and then after a couple of days realised it was too loose for everyday wear. I emailed Cartier and they said they have a 30 day exchange policy, but because I don't live close by a Cartier they would extend the exchange period for me until I could fly over to exchange it. But I was too impatient to wait so I flew over right away to exchange for the 17. I have been wearing the 17 for 2 weeks today and I don't regret changing, the 18 was extremely loose on me, a lot like your pictures (wrist is 15cm but swells to almost 16cm when I work out or get heated). I am not uncomfortable in the 17 like I was afraid I would be, even if you gain a little bit of weight it will most likely go other places before your wrists.
> 
> I think you should email the store you bought it from and say what I said, you are very unhappy after a few days of wearing and would like to exchange for the 17 and see what they say. You will most likely have to go back to the store but ask them to extend the exchange period if you can't get there right away. You may have to take it off though as they won't exchange it if it's not in good condition.


Thanks Mrsdjx!  My wrist is also almost 15 like yours!  I bought mine during my trip to Asia at the Hong Kong airport.  I just emailed them hopefully they can facilitate something to exchange via mail or when I will be in Japan next month during Spring break.  I surely hope so after spending so much on it!


----------



## mrsdjx

mypurse123 said:


> Thanks Mrsdjx!  My wrist is also almost 15 like yours!  I bought mine during my trip to Asia at the Hong Kong airport.  I just emailed them hopefully they can facilitate something to exchange via mail or when I will be in Japan next month during Spring break.  I surely hope so after spending so much on it!



I'm certain they will be able to work something out for you! It's a shame having to wait to exchange it but it's best in the long run to have the size you will be happiest with. Good luck and let us know what they say x


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> Love how they look too look like she went with them lose fit not snug ,thank you for sharing



I went with mine a little loose for the same reason.  I like how they look on her.  Especially wearing two.  I didn't want them too snug and wanted them to be able to slide down my arm a bit like hers.


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> I went with mine a little loose for the same reason.  I like how they look on her.  Especially wearing two.  I didn't want them too snug and wanted them to be able to slide down my arm a bit like hers.


Right looks good ,how you make out on your bracelets


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> Right looks good ,how you make out on your bracelets



You mean in terms of being stuck??   I’m just leaving them be and hoping that when the time comes that they ever do have to be removed for one reason or another that someone can get them off.  Or I’ll just be buried in them someday.  There are worse things...lol


----------



## Ilovetandco

Kindness3 said:


> Nice winter day to stay home ,with two things I love most


How do you like the other bracelet by cartier you have on, not the love? I think they are so gorgeous


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> You mean in terms of being stuck??   I’m just leaving them be and hoping that when the time comes that they ever do have to be removed for one reason or another that someone can get them off.  Or I’ll just be buried in them someday.  There are worse things...lol


I understand what u. I' glad that for now you happy, you have to go in style lol


----------



## Kindness3

Ilovetandco said:


> How do you like the other bracelet by cartier you have on, not the love? I think they are so gorgeous


I absolutely love love my ecrou bracelet, I right now torn between getting it pink,or white love ,tough choice. Love them both .It's very cool bracelet and very comfortable to wear


----------



## Kindness3

Love love this one


----------



## diva lee

Hi All,

I’m in the market for a love bracelet and was thinking about stacking a 4 diamond YG and a 10 diamond YG for daily wear. Do you think the 4 diamond and 10 diamond YG stack is too flashy or blingy for everyday wear in a somewhat conservative work environment? I don’t want to stand out too much. 

Also, if forced to choose one of these two options, which do you think is more discrete? The 4 diamond YG since it has fewer diamonds or the 10 diamond YG because it doesn’t have the classic Cartier screw motif, making it less obvious? Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## mrsdjx

I think if you know the bracelet, you know it. If you don't know it, you won't recognize it in any variation. So go with whatever makes you happy


----------



## txrosegirl

Dibakar said:


> As some of you might have known i was looking for a pave love bracelet for sometime. Today I finally bought it, but it wasnt one of the choices I had before because i didnt wanna stretch my budget so much more(in US- 14k stretch). I was hesitant between the YG and ceramic WG pave at first, because YG doesnt have the shine like WG and the WG the ceramic screws(i know they bring out the screws) i just dont like them. So today i went in to get the WG ceramic even though i didnt like the screws so much but walked out with something different... pictures attached. I know I have tiny wrists for a guy- size 17love 16JUC


looks perfect! love these together


----------



## kelly girl

Love all your bracelets but the pave is beyond beautiful. I’m so envious.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Finally made a decision! I decided to go with the cuff ❤️.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Playing around in the boutique after purchasing my cuff!


----------



## Cat2708

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 3987480
> View attachment 3987481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around in the boutique after purchasing my cuff!



Congratulations 
What size cuff did you purchase. 
It looks great! Yellow gold pops nicely


----------



## Helloviuviu

Hello, have you guys tried the shining treatment for you love?did you notice the edges become rounder? Thank youuu


----------



## luvmy3girls

sammytheMUA said:


> Finally made a decision! I decided to go with the cuff [emoji173]️.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987430
> View attachment 3987431
> View attachment 3987432



Great choice! Looks great on you!


----------



## mypurse123

mrsdjx said:


> I'm certain they will be able to work something out for you! It's a shame having to wait to exchange it but it's best in the long run to have the size you will be happiest with. Good luck and let us know what they say x



Well sadly I am afraid I won’t be able to exchange at all.  I asked if I can mail it with insured posts but the only way to exchange is to fly over to Hong Kong again.  At first they gave me the 30 days policy period but I had to request for a manager in order to extend to 60 days til the end of March, so all in all I don’t see they are proactive. Very disappointed


----------



## Tonimichelle

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 3987480
> View attachment 3987481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around in the boutique after purchasing my cuff!


Looks gorgeous on you


----------



## googlewhack

sammytheMUA said:


> Finally made a decision! I decided to go with the cuff [emoji173]️.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987430
> View attachment 3987431
> View attachment 3987432



Gorgeous!


----------



## mrsdjx

mypurse123 said:


> Well sadly I am afraid I won’t be able to exchange at all.  I asked if I can mail it with insured posts but the only way to exchange is to fly over to Hong Kong again.  At first they gave me the 30 days policy period but I had to request for a manager in order to extend to 60 days til the end of March, so all in all I don’t see they are proactive. Very disappointed



Can you fly over to HK to exchange? Or do you know anyone else who is flying over who could exchange it for you? I also had to fly back to Melbourne to exchange mine but luckily it's only a 4 hour flight so I just went back over for one day. The only other thing I can think is to sell this one as new and then buy another one when you get a chance...I'm so sorry, I know how terrible that feeling is


----------



## Saraja

I have searched this thread and thought I saw it somewhere once but can anyone tell me the price difference between buying at Heathrow airport and in the States? Thank you.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Saraja said:


> I have searched this thread and thought I saw it somewhere once but can anyone tell me the price difference between buying at Heathrow airport and in the States? Thank you.


Cartier increased their UK price twice in the last year. Buying at Heathrow won't save you any money now.


----------



## marwaaa

Has anyone traveled through JFK recently and have an SA at the Cartier boutique? I’m looking to expand my collection!


----------



## marcvan

I’m a Cartier LOVE bracelet newbie, it’s my birthday present from my husband. Couldn’t be happier


----------



## Gracilan

marcvan said:


> I’m a Cartier LOVE bracelet newbie, it’s my birthday present from my husband. Couldn’t be happier
> View attachment 3994040
> View attachment 3994041
> View attachment 3994042



....Congratulations & Happy Birthday...beautiful ❤️❤️


----------



## Kindness3

marcvan said:


> I’m a Cartier LOVE bracelet newbie, it’s my birthday present from my husband. Couldn’t be happier
> View attachment 3994040
> View attachment 3994041
> View attachment 3994042


Happy birthday to you , congratulations on your birthday gift


----------



## BirkinLover77

marcvan said:


> I’m a Cartier LOVE bracelet newbie, it’s my birthday present from my husband. Couldn’t be happier
> View attachment 3994040
> View attachment 3994041
> View attachment 3994042


Very beautiful! Happy Birthday! Congratulations


----------



## Makenna

Congrats & Happy Birthday!


----------



## googlewhack

marcvan said:


> I’m a Cartier LOVE bracelet newbie, it’s my birthday present from my husband. Couldn’t be happier
> View attachment 3994040
> View attachment 3994041
> View attachment 3994042



Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## sammytheMUA

Cat2708 said:


> Congratulations
> What size cuff did you purchase.
> It looks great! Yellow gold pops nicely



Size 19! Some days I think I should have went with the 18 but I like the movement on the 19.


----------



## Manolos21

Hi all! I finally decided to buy either the Cartier love bracelet or cuff - are there are any ladies who have both? Is there really any difference other than the easier ability to take the cuff off? Does the sizing run the same for both?


----------



## UpUpnAway

I love the classic love bracelet but I don't like the idea of wearing it 24/7. I really like the new thin love bracelets, however. Are the thin bracelets made to withstand being taken on and off daily? I remember the SA mentioned that the thin ones could also be screwed in to lock. Any insight would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## rakhee81

UpUpnAway said:


> I love the classic love bracelet but I don't like the idea of wearing it 24/7. I really like the new thin love bracelets, however. Are the thin bracelets made to withstand being taken on and off daily? I remember the SA mentioned that the thin ones could also be screwed in to lock. Any insight would be helpful. Thank you.



Hi, I’ve had my small/thin love bracelet for over a year now and take it off almost every day at work since I’m not allowed to wear jewellery in my job. It has so far not been a problem at all. The ‘screw’ mechanism is simply a 90 degree turn to go from open to locked and is very secure IME [emoji4]


----------



## txrosegirl

Manolos21 said:


> Hi all! I finally decided to buy either the Cartier love bracelet or cuff - are there are any ladies who have both? Is there really any difference other than the easier ability to take the cuff off? Does the sizing run the same for both?


i have both...i wear a size 16 in the bangle and 17 in the cuff...both are gorgeous....i think the only difference is the ability to take it on and off -like you menationed- and whether having the open area on the underside will bother you or not. the cuff is quite a bit less expensive as well so there is always that consideration


----------



## kge

Manolos21 said:


> Hi all! I finally decided to buy either the Cartier love bracelet or cuff - are there are any ladies who have both? Is there really any difference other than the easier ability to take the cuff off? Does the sizing run the same for both?


I have both the cuff and the full bracelet - I actually have them in the same size as well but I wear the full bracelet on my left wrist. You can not tell a difference!


----------



## Fashionisto2

Hi Everyone! I am looking to add to my love bracelet stack, and need your advice!

What option do you think is more desireable as a finished stack:

- YG love bracelet & WG love bracelet with 4 diamond OR
- YG love bracelet, WG love bracelet and RG love bracelet ( all with no diamond)

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Fashionisto2 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am looking to add to my love bracelet stack, and need your advice!
> 
> What option do you think is more desireable as a finished stack:
> 
> - YG love bracelet & WG love bracelet with 4 diamond OR
> - YG love bracelet, WG love bracelet and RG love bracelet ( all with no diamond)
> 
> Thanks!



I like the 2nd option..all 3 no diamond


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tried on the WG and RG Free Love and decided on the RG in the end [emoji16]


----------



## Bagisa

Hi all. I’m getting a second Love bracelet to match my current one. I’m pretty sure mine is a size 17. But the engraving on the inner side of my bracelet says “750 18”. Does this mean I actually have a size 18, or is it just coincidence? Where is size indicated on the bracelet?


----------



## Kathrynkay0932

Hi there! I purchased my first love bracelet this past weekend and they had to order it from another store. They were supposed to overnight it but sadly the store sending it did not - the waiting is not too fun [emoji12] 

Since I have to return to the store to pick it up, I was just wondering if anyone has ever gotten any Cartier branded stuff (like hats, pens, etc.) when purchasing or if they don’t do that sort of thing? TIA


----------



## Makenna

Kathrynkay0932 said:


> Hi there! I purchased my first love bracelet this past weekend and they had to order it from another store. They were supposed to overnight it but sadly the store sending it did not - the waiting is not too fun [emoji12]
> 
> Since I have to return to the store to pick it up, I was just wondering if anyone has ever gotten any Cartier branded stuff (like hats, pens, etc.) when purchasing or if they don’t do that sort of thing? TIA


The only swag I've gotten from my SA was a bottle of Cartier champagne. He gives me a lot of cologne/perfume samples,bottles are pretty big for samples not dinky little ones that come in a tube.


----------



## Promises.made

Hi! I just bought the small love bracelet online through the e-boutique and had a question. Does anyone else who have the small love bracelet...when the bracelet is closed and screwed on, do the two halves move just slightly around a little bit where the opening is? Like there is a little bit of wiggle room? Hope I’m explaining this clearly. Thanks for any help and insight!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Promises.made said:


> Hi! I just bought the small love bracelet online through the e-boutique and had a question. Does anyone else who have the small love bracelet...when the bracelet is closed and screwed on, do the two halves move just slightly around a little bit where the opening is? Like there is a little bit of wiggle room? Hope I’m explaining this clearly. Thanks for any help and insight!



Yes, this means you need to tighten the screw where the opening is.


----------



## Cogmarks

Shelly13 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my first Love almost 2 months ago. I just wanted to ask if this is normal? The screws have come undone completely twice (only on one side) now and I'm really scared that I might lose it one day. I notice it does unscrew itself a lot which is why I carry the screwdriver around with me to ensure its locked. I don't over screw it as the SA advised it is not good. Please help  do I need to go back to the Cartier store?



The purple, jeweler’s strength Loctite should fix that problem unless there is a defect in the screw mechanism. You have to order it online. The liquid is purple, but the tube it comes in is red. Don’t use the blue or red Loctite, or you will never get your bracelet off again. You probably will want to insure your bracelet if you haven’t already done so. Good luck. [emoji256]


----------



## Promises.made

Natalie j said:


> Yes, this means you need to tighten the screw where the opening is.


Hi! So I did already tighten the screw the 90 degrees but there is still slight wiggle room


----------



## FashioniistaXO

Hi! I'm a newbie here and I've finally decided to get the thin Love in YG. I've wanted the classic forever but the thin one looks better on me and I like the fact that I can remove it before working out and stuff like that. My sister keeps telling me I'll regret not getting the classic (though I DO actually like the small one!) and I was wondering if anyone here has the small one and if you regret getting that one or not?? (sorry this is so long LOL)


----------



## Sparkledolll

Promises.made said:


> Hi! So I did already tighten the screw the 90 degrees but there is still slight wiggle room



Try taking it off and putting it back on. Before screwing the bracelet shut, hold the sides together and tighten the lock. There should be no wiggle room now?


----------



## mrsdjx

FashioniistaXO said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here and I've finally decided to get the thin Love in YG. I've wanted the classic forever but the thin one looks better on me and I like the fact that I can remove it before working out and stuff like that. My sister keeps telling me I'll regret not getting the classic (though I DO actually like the small one!) and I was wondering if anyone here has the small one and if you regret getting that one or not?? (sorry this is so long LOL)



I also work out a lot and was very concerned about not being able to take it off. Now that it's been a month I can honestly say once I have a sweat band over it, I don't notice it at all working out and I do a lot of things with my arms like push ups, commandoes, etc. I don't even notice it running either. So if this is your concern about buying the classic I wouldn't worry about it...I actually notice it more when I'm not working out because it's not under the sweat band.


----------



## js2367

mrsdjx said:


> I also work out a lot and was very concerned about not being able to take it off. Now that it's been a month I can honestly say once I have a sweat band over it, I don't notice it at all working out and I do a lot of things with my arms like push ups, commandoes, etc. I don't even notice it running either. So if this is your concern about buying the classic I wouldn't worry about it...I actually notice it more when I'm not working out because it's not under the sweat band.


I haven't had any issues with working out with my love bracelet. Just be mindful of it and you should be fine!


----------



## Promises.made

Natalie j said:


> Try taking it off and putting it back on. Before screwing the bracelet shut, hold the sides together and tighten the lock. There should be no wiggle room now?


I should probably explain a bit better what I mean by “wiggle”. It is actually only half a millimeter of wiggle. When the bracelet is completely locked and I pull on one side, the one half of the bracelet separates from the other half of the bracelet by half a millimeter where you lock the bracelet. I wish I could upload a video to show what I’m talking about. But basically, when I pull on one side and then push it back together it is able to move slightly. Does that make better sense? And does your bracelet do that?


----------



## tenshix

Helloviuviu said:


> Hello, i bought my bracelet 3 months ago and it already have a scratches all over my bracelet and a few deep scratches because i always bang my wrist. The scratches are worst in real life. I know i use this 24/7 and scratches are unavoidable, but is it normal to have a lot of scratches for only 3 months wear? Thank youu



To everyone worried about their Love bracelets getting scratched up.. Yes, it’s totally normal! It’s 18k gold which is softer than 14k, 9k etc which contain other filler metals. It would be weird if your bracelet didn’t scratch at all. 

The wear and tear of your bracelets totally depend on your lifestyle. If you really mind the scratches and you are on a working desk a lot and your bracelet rubs against the table you can wear a sports wristband (made of that towel material) to protect it from rubbing. You can also wear them anytime like when working out or doing house chores to protect your bracelet. They obviously don’t look pretty but will help reduce the amount of future scratches on them. 

Alternatively you can get the cuff or the smaller love which easily unscrews from one side if you don’t want to wear it 24/7 to keep it from scratching. You could also get a polishing every year but I don’t recommend this because each polish will strip away a layer of gold off your bracelet.

The full Love is meant to be worn 24/7 and every scratch and dent should be embraced as they go through life with you! [emoji173]️


----------



## tenshix

Dibakar said:


> As some of you might have known i was looking for a pave love bracelet for sometime. Today I finally bought it, but it wasnt one of the choices I had before because i didnt wanna stretch my budget so much more(in US- 14k stretch). I was hesitant between the YG and ceramic WG pave at first, because YG doesnt have the shine like WG and the WG the ceramic screws(i know they bring out the screws) i just dont like them. So today i went in to get the WG ceramic even though i didnt like the screws so much but walked out with something different... pictures attached. I know I have tiny wrists for a guy- size 17love 16JUC



I love your stack!!! [emoji24][emoji173]️ Congrats and enjoy them in great health!


----------



## Kindness3

tenshix said:


> To everyone worried about their Love bracelets getting scratched up.. Yes, it’s totally normal! It’s 18k gold which is softer than 14k, 9k etc which contain other filler metals. It would be weird if your bracelet didn’t scratch at all.
> 
> The wear and tear of your bracelets totally depend on your lifestyle. If you really mind the scratches and you are on a working desk a lot and your bracelet rubs against the table you can wear a sports wristband (made of that towel material) to protect it from rubbing. You can also wear them anytime like when working out or doing house chores to protect your bracelet. They obviously don’t look pretty but will help reduce the amount of future scratches on them.
> 
> Alternatively you can get the cuff or the smaller love which easily unscrews from one side if you don’t want to wear it 24/7 to keep it from scratching. You could also get a polishing every year but I don’t recommend this because each polish will strip away a layer of gold off your bracelet.
> 
> The full Love is meant to be worn 24/7 and every scratch and dent should be embraced as they go through life with you! [emoji173]️


What wonder way of telling story of love bracelets


----------



## Kindness3

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3999757
> 
> 
> Tried on the WG and RG Free Love and decided on the RG in the end [emoji16]


I see a wish list for second one I love the whole look


----------



## Kindness3

Dibakar said:


> As some of you might have known i was looking for a pave love bracelet for sometime. Today I finally bought it, but it wasnt one of the choices I had before because i didnt wanna stretch my budget so much more(in US- 14k stretch). I was hesitant between the YG and ceramic WG pave at first, because YG doesnt have the shine like WG and the WG the ceramic screws(i know they bring out the screws) i just dont like them. So today i went in to get the WG ceramic even though i didnt like the screws so much but walked out with something different... pictures attached. I know I have tiny wrists for a guy- size 17love 16JUC


You collection is so drop dead gorgeous and so very classy looking congradulation on your new love


----------



## Kindness3

Dream come true


----------



## MaggyH

Dear All, I will be travelling in 2 weeks from Paris to the US. Have any of you bough a love bracelet from the Cartier at CDG lately and could share their experience please?


----------



## js2367

Kindness3 said:


> Dream come true


beautiful!


----------



## js2367

tenshix said:


> To everyone worried about their Love bracelets getting scratched up.. Yes, it’s totally normal! It’s 18k gold which is softer than 14k, 9k etc which contain other filler metals. It would be weird if your bracelet didn’t scratch at all.
> 
> The wear and tear of your bracelets totally depend on your lifestyle. If you really mind the scratches and you are on a working desk a lot and your bracelet rubs against the table you can wear a sports wristband (made of that towel material) to protect it from rubbing. You can also wear them anytime like when working out or doing house chores to protect your bracelet. They obviously don’t look pretty but will help reduce the amount of future scratches on them.
> 
> Alternatively you can get the cuff or the smaller love which easily unscrews from one side if you don’t want to wear it 24/7 to keep it from scratching. You could also get a polishing every year but I don’t recommend this because each polish will strip away a layer of gold off your bracelet.
> 
> The full Love is meant to be worn 24/7 and every scratch and dent should be embraced as they go through life with you! [emoji173]️


I used to dread getting any scratches on my love, but after wearing it for a week straight without taking it off, it definitely becomes a part of you and as long as you’re still somewhat mindful and avoid the deep gashing scratches, the softer scratches makes it more adorable IMO!


----------



## js2367

MaggyH said:


> Dear All, I will be travelling in 2 weeks from Paris to the US. Have any of you bough a love bracelet from the Cartier at CDG lately and could share their experience please?


Store was beautiful and the SAs very nice - pretty attentive. Any reason for buying at CDG vs. Paris stores?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Promises.made said:


> I should probably explain a bit better what I mean by “wiggle”. It is actually only half a millimeter of wiggle. When the bracelet is completely locked and I pull on one side, the one half of the bracelet separates from the other half of the bracelet by half a millimeter where you lock the bracelet. I wish I could upload a video to show what I’m talking about. But basically, when I pull on one side and then push it back together it is able to move slightly. Does that make better sense? And does your bracelet do that?



Yes It does. I just tighten it with the screw


----------



## MaggyH

js2367 said:


> Store was beautiful and the SAs very nice - pretty attentive. Any reason for buying at CDG vs. Paris stores?


I am only flying via CDG, I will not have time to go to town sadly. Do you know what is the discount at the airport store please?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

For those that have stacked loves for a good amount of time, do any of you notice any signs of wear where the two loves meet?  Does the banging cause chips or dents from the constant clanging together?   Scratches I'm  not worried about but I do worry that they'll wear away at each other and weaken the metal....


----------



## txrosegirl

BostonBlockhead said:


> For those that have stacked loves for a good amount of time, do any of you notice any signs of wear where the two loves meet?  Does the banging cause chips or dents from the constant clanging together?   Scratches I'm  not worried about but I do worry that they'll wear away at each other and weaken the metal....


i just see scratches on the edges where they meet...more like scuffing if you KWIM....not visible when wearing and not on the top part of the bracelets


----------



## FashioniistaXO

mrsdjx said:


> I also work out a lot and was very concerned about not being able to take it off. Now that it's been a month I can honestly say once I have a sweat band over it, I don't notice it at all working out and I do a lot of things with my arms like push ups, commandoes, etc. I don't even notice it running either. So if this is your concern about buying the classic I wouldn't worry about it...I actually notice it more when I'm not working out because it's not under the sweat band.



Thanks for the input!  I'm going to go try them on again and see....


----------



## Chivis

Hello ladies! I have been wearing my 10 diamond PG Love for almost a month now. It is extremely comfortable! I was used to wearing cuffs before and this design is way more comfy. I thought that is was going to pass as a normal bracelet, i have worn gold bracelets all my life. And in case somone recognizes the desingn (unlikely cause no screw motive to be seen in this model) i thought they would assume it was a replica since they are EVERYWHERE. Well it turns out it is the most attention grabbing thing i have had in my whole life, every single person i see makes a coment about my bracelet. Even my mother in law who had never made commets about my clothes/bags/jewelry in 15 years! I am shocked. And it is winter now and i am always wearing knits, imagine how it is going to be in the summer!!! I am so confused. Should i sell it and get the plain one? Or that is going to be even worse with the recognizible screws? Thanks for your help


----------



## tenshix

Chivis said:


> View attachment 4010269
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I have been wearing my 10 diamond PG Love for almost a month now. It is extremely comfortable! I was used to wearing cuffs before and this design is way more comfy. I thought that is was going to pass as a normal bracelet, i have worn gold bracelets all my life. And in case somone recognizes the desingn (unlikely cause no screw motive to be seen in this model) i thought they would assume it was a replica since they are EVERYWHERE. Well it turns out it is the most attention grabbing thing i have had in my whole life, every single person i see makes a coment about my bracelet. Even my mother in law who had never made commets about my clothes/bags/jewelry in 15 years! I am shocked. And it is winter now and i am always wearing knits, imagine how it is going to be in the summer!!! I am so confused. Should i sell it and get the plain one? Or that is going to be even worse with the recognizible screws? Thanks for your help



Your bracelet is beautiful! Are you trying to get something that doesn’t grab attention from people? I feel like the 10 diamond is already pretty low key because you can’t see the screw design. If you change to a plain it screams Cartier way more than your current one. I think it depends on your preference because if you think that the current one is too attention grabbing and it’s not what you want, you should try another design in solid gold without noticeable patterns. 

Personally if you’re spending so much money I think it’s great to receive lots of compliments on your jewelry. You buy it because it’s beautiful not because it’s ugly! So if you think it’s beautiful other people will too. The compliments then kind of go hand in hand.


----------



## tenshix

BostonBlockhead said:


> For those that have stacked loves for a good amount of time, do any of you notice any signs of wear where the two loves meet?  Does the banging cause chips or dents from the constant clanging together?   Scratches I'm  not worried about but I do worry that they'll wear away at each other and weaken the metal....



Exactly what txrosegirl said. I’ve worn my loves 24/7 for years and they don’t chip or dent each other and only create microscratches on the flat part where they meet. Really not noticeable and doesn’t bother me.

Please note that the loves have to be the exact same size for it to be like this. If your loves are different sizes they will scratch each over each other in ways that you probably would not like. 

I think it depends on your lifestyle but in general stacking should not be an issue. 

The weakening of metal is also not a problem but you’ll probably have to tighten your screws more often unless you use the weakest threadlock for Loctite (which I do). The vibrations from the bracelets coming into contact over time causes the screws to slowly loosen. Loctite is awesome!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

tenshix said:


> Exactly what txrosegirl said. I’ve worn my loves 24/7 for years and they don’t chip or dent each other and only create microscratches on the flat part where they meet. Really not noticeable and doesn’t bother me.
> 
> Please note that the loves have to be the exact same size for it to be like this. If your loves are different sizes they will scratch each over each other in ways that you probably would not like.
> 
> I think it depends on your lifestyle but in general stacking should not be an issue.
> 
> The weakening of metal is also not a problem but you’ll probably have to tighten your screws more often unless you use the weakest threadlock for Loctite (which I do). The vibrations from the bracelets coming into contact over time causes the screws to slowly loosen. Loctite is awesome!



Thank you both!   My loves are both size 19.  So they line up perfectly.   I do have the purple loctite on all screws and I still check every so often but they have not budged at all.


----------



## Chivis

tenshix said:


> Your bracelet is beautiful! Are you trying to get something that doesn’t grab attention from people? I feel like the 10 diamond is already pretty low key because you can’t see the screw design. If you change to a plain it screams Cartier way more than your current one. I think it depends on your preference because if you think that the current one is too attention grabbing and it’s not what you want, you should try another design in solid gold without noticeable patterns.
> 
> Personally if you’re spending so much money I think it’s great to receive lots of compliments on your jewelry. You buy it because it’s beautiful not because it’s ugly! So if you think it’s beautiful other people will too. The compliments then kind of go hand in hand.



Thanks so much for your reply! I am just very very surprised at the attention it gets. I attended a wedding on Saturday wearing a Balmain blazer, Chanel classic flap and Jimmy Choo glitter sandals. All the comments i got were about my bracelet LOL. If the plain one is going to evoke Cartier more maybe it is not a good idea to switch..this one just gets attention due to design cause no one around me is familiar with Cartier...


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Chivis said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! I am just very very surprised at the attention it gets. I attended a wedding on Saturday wearing a Balmain blazer, Chanel classic flap and Jimmy Choo glitter sandals. All the comments i got were about my bracelet LOL. If the plain one is going to evoke Cartier more maybe it is not a good idea to switch..this one just gets attention due to design cause no one around me is familiar with Cartier...



I know what you mean.   None of my family or friends are familiar with Cartier so they have NO idea what I've spent and not sure I want them to.  LOL.   I know they wouldn't get it and it's really no one's business.  But I do love when I get stopped in a store or in line waiting for coffee and a stranger compliments them.


----------



## rainypop

Chivis said:


> View attachment 4010269
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I have been wearing my 10 diamond PG Love for almost a month now. It is extremely comfortable! I was used to wearing cuffs before and this design is way more comfy. I thought that is was going to pass as a normal bracelet, i have worn gold bracelets all my life. And in case somone recognizes the desingn (unlikely cause no screw motive to be seen in this model) i thought they would assume it was a replica since they are EVERYWHERE. Well it turns out it is the most attention grabbing thing i have had in my whole life, every single person i see makes a coment about my bracelet. Even my mother in law who had never made commets about my clothes/bags/jewelry in 15 years! I am shocked. And it is winter now and i am always wearing knits, imagine how it is going to be in the summer!!! I am so confused. Should i sell it and get the plain one? Or that is going to be even worse with the recognizible screws? Thanks for your help



Your bracelet is beautiful and it looks really good on your skin tone. I agree with other people that it doesn’t scream Cartier as loud as the non diamond one. I think you just have to get used to the compliment you will get. [emoji3]


----------



## shelui4

Hi! I was wondering if anyone has worn their love bracelet (without diamonds) in an Epsom salt bath or gone into the float pods with it on. Will it be okay in that kind of water? Also, same thing with swimming in the pool with the love bracelet on and if the chlorine will be fine? TIA!!


----------



## gagabag

shelui4 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone has worn their love bracelet (without diamonds) in an Epsom salt bath or gone into the float pods with it on. Will it be okay in that kind of water? Also, same thing with swimming in the pool with the love bracelet on and if the chlorine will be fine? TIA!!



I wear my WG with 4 diamonds and plajn YG together and they have both been into pools,  beaches, deep sea diving, spas, and even into blue lagoon in Iceland. They both survived very well. Enjoy!


----------



## Chivis

rainypop said:


> Your bracelet is beautiful and it looks really good on your skin tone. I agree with other people that it doesn’t scream Cartier as loud as the non diamond one. I think you just have to get used to the compliment you will get. [emoji3]



Thank you! I'll try to get used to it, but the compliments aren't very sweet..they are more like what is that bracelet if you know what i mean... i even see people staring at it.. once people around me get used to seeing it it will be fine i guess


----------



## shelui4

gagabag said:


> I wear my WG with 4 diamonds and plajn YG together and they have both been into pools,  beaches, deep sea diving, spas, and even into blue lagoon in Iceland. They both survived very well. Enjoy!



Much appreciate it!!


----------



## KSweet101

Promises.made said:


> I should probably explain a bit better what I mean by “wiggle”. It is actually only half a millimeter of wiggle. When the bracelet is completely locked and I pull on one side, the one half of the bracelet separates from the other half of the bracelet by half a millimeter where you lock the bracelet. I wish I could upload a video to show what I’m talking about. But basically, when I pull on one side and then push it back together it is able to move slightly. Does that make better sense? And does your bracelet do that?



You said you have the small, right? I do as well and believe I know what you're talking about because mine has some very very slight "movement" between the two pieces as well! I've worn it 11 months with no issues of feeling like it was going to fall off or anything  Hope this helps!


----------



## Dcan612

Hello all. I was curious if any of y’all know why the circles on my love bracelet are not really popping out? I just cleaned it with the cleaning kit provided by Cartier but it only makes my circles  pop out less. Is it because it has a lot of scratches? Should I take it to Cartier and get it steamed?


----------



## slowlikehoney

Chivis said:


> Thank you! I'll try to get used to it, but the compliments aren't very sweet..they are more like what is that bracelet if you know what i mean... i even see people staring at it.. once people around me get used to seeing it it will be fine i guess



Well I have to admit if I saw you I might stare too because that bracelet looks really beautiful on you! Even if I didn’t recognize it as Cartier I would think it looks very elegant and refined. Not too much, but just enough. I think this is a good thing.


----------



## Chivis

slowlikehoney said:


> Well I have to admit if I saw you I might stare too because that bracelet looks really beautiful on you! Even if I didn’t recognize it as Cartier I would think it looks very elegant and refined. Not too much, but just enough. I think this is a good thing.



Thank you! Your words make me feel better [emoji253]


----------



## SilverBen

I just got a new love and forgot how it was to have it a perfect, shiny new one! Can’t wait to see the patina it will develop [emoji173]️


----------



## Chivis

I love green and yellow gold together


----------



## callieeee

Impending price increase gave me the push I needed to get the rainbow love!


----------



## ani108

Dibakar said:


> As some of you might have known i was looking for a pave love bracelet for sometime. Today I finally bought it, but it wasnt one of the choices I had before because i didnt wanna stretch my budget so much more(in US- 14k stretch). I was hesitant between the YG and ceramic WG pave at first, because YG doesnt have the shine like WG and the WG the ceramic screws(i know they bring out the screws) i just dont like them. So today i went in to get the WG ceramic even though i didnt like the screws so much but walked out with something different... pictures attached. I know I have tiny wrists for a guy- size 17love 16JUC




Do you mind showing us the packaging the pave comes in and how you open/close it to put it on?

From the pic of the bracelet on the website it seems that you don't use a screwdriver at all for it?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Anyone know the cost to replace a screw on the new system?  YG.


----------



## ccj1990

BostonBlockhead said:


> Anyone know the cost to replace a screw on the new system?  YG.



In Australia it’s $380 - xxx


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> Anyone know the cost to replace a screw on the new system?  YG.[/QUOTE,you just got them if I Remember right ,maybe because they are less year old might do it for free but if not $300,good luck


----------



## Holly B

My friend mentioned that a few years ago Cartier made limited edition black ceramic LOVE bracelets. I looked online and all I see are fakes... is he pulling my leg?


----------



## qogofud

I got my first LOVE Bracelet (!!) but am not 100% sure about the size. My wrist measures 14cm on the sizer available on the website, and my SA was confident that the 15cm was the right size for me. I do prefer a tighter fit, but I'm wondering if the 15cm is _too_ tight. The screws touch my wrist and the bracelet's total range of movement up/down my arm seems to be around ~2 inches, so I'm worried the bracelet may be uncomfortable if my wrist is larger in the summer. Unfortunately, I didn't try a 16cm on in my excitement, but my BF and SA both said the 16cm sizer looked too large on me. Thoughts? TIA!


----------



## Luv n bags

qogofud said:


> I got my first LOVE Bracelet (!!) but am not 100% sure about the size. My wrist measures 14cm on the sizer available on the website, and my SA was confident that the 15cm was the right size for me. I do prefer a tighter fit, but I'm wondering if the 15cm is _too_ tight. The screws touch my wrist and the bracelet's total range of movement up/down my arm seems to be around ~2 inches, so I'm worried the bracelet may be uncomfortable if my wrist is larger in the summer. Unfortunately, I didn't try a 16cm on in my excitement, but my BF and SA both said the 16cm sizer looked too large on me. Thoughts? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4021963
> View attachment 4021964
> View attachment 4021965



Mine fits like yours.  I forget I have it on.  Even when I bloat up on sodium, I don’t feel my bracelet.  Hopefully you will get used to it on your arm!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

qogofud said:


> I got my first LOVE Bracelet (!!) but am not 100% sure about the size. My wrist measures 14cm on the sizer available on the website, and my SA was confident that the 15cm was the right size for me. I do prefer a tighter fit, but I'm wondering if the 15cm is _too_ tight. The screws touch my wrist and the bracelet's total range of movement up/down my arm seems to be around ~2 inches, so I'm worried the bracelet may be uncomfortable if my wrist is larger in the summer. Unfortunately, I didn't try a 16cm on in my excitement, but my BF and SA both said the 16cm sizer looked too large on me. Thoughts? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4021963
> View attachment 4021964
> View attachment 4021965



Congrats on your new bracelet!

Mine fits the same way as yours because I prefer a closer fit as well. My wrist is barely under 15cm, and I wear a 16. The 17 felt too loose on my wrist and could turn on its own (which I knew would drive me crazy, lol).

I haven't taken off my bracelet at all for the past 8 months since I received it. As the previous poster said, I really don't notice it anymore.

Edited to add: are you right-handed? Maybe try wearing the bracelet on your left wrist to see if it's more comfortable.


----------



## jayryan

I've been lurking this thread/forum for years and I finally got my first LOVE over the weekend! It's yellow gold in size 18. I think i'm a weird half size because the 17 would touch the side of my wrist but the size 18 i can rotate fully around my wrists. I still really love my new bracelet, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## qogofud

tigertrixie said:


> Mine fits like yours.  I forget I have it on.  Even when I bloat up on sodium, I don’t feel my bracelet.  Hopefully you will get used to it on your arm!





voodoodoll2005 said:


> Congrats on your new bracelet!
> 
> Mine fits the same way as yours because I prefer a closer fit as well. My wrist is barely under 15cm, and I wear a 16. The 17 felt too loose on my wrist and could turn on its own (which I knew would drive me crazy, lol).
> 
> I haven't taken off my bracelet at all for the past 8 months since I received it. As the previous poster said, I really don't notice it anymore.
> 
> Edited to add: are you right-handed? Maybe try wearing the bracelet on your left wrist to see if it's more comfortable.



Thank you for the replies, I appreciate it!!  I think my wrist measures 13.75 cm at its smallest point. I've spent a long time looking at previous TPF threads about sizing and it looks like the majority of people suggest a size up (even like a size 17 for a 14.5 cm wrist!!). It's making me very anxious so I think I may ask my SA if I can try on the 16 just to get peace of mind... At the same time, I have not worn my bracelet except to take those pictures, but I wouldn't be too surprised if no exchanges are allowed so we'll see


----------



## Morrison7552

jayryan said:


> I've been lurking this thread/forum for years and I finally got my first LOVE over the weekend! It's yellow gold in size 18. I think i'm a weird half size because the 17 would touch the side of my wrist but the size 18 i can rotate fully around my wrists. I still really love my new bracelet, thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4024266
> View attachment 4024267



I think it fits you well! How exciting!

Congratulations on your new item. I’m sure you’ll treasure it for years to come! >.< make sure to insure it!


----------



## Zucnarf

qogofud said:


> Thank you for the replies, I appreciate it!!  I think my wrist measures 13.75 cm at its smallest point. I've spent a long time looking at previous TPF threads about sizing and it looks like the majority of people suggest a size up (even like a size 17 for a 14.5 cm wrist!!). It's making me very anxious so I think I may ask my SA if I can try on the 16 just to get peace of mind... At the same time, I have not worn my bracelet except to take those pictures, but I wouldn't be too surprised if no exchanges are allowed so we'll see



I am 14.5 cm and wear size 16.
17 sits too low..


----------



## diva lee

Hi everyone! I’d like to get your honest opinions about the pave love bracelet. Do you think it’s worth the money? Is it as timeless as the classic love in YG? Does it read as too dressy or flashy for everyday wear? I’m interested in the yellow gold pave love to stack with my yellow gold JUC with diamonds (the one that retails for $11,800 USD). Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Violet Bleu

diva lee said:


> Hi everyone! I’d like to get your honest opinions about the pave love bracelet. Do you think it’s worth the money? Is it as timeless as the classic love in YG? Does it read as too dressy or flashy for everyday wear? I’m interested in the yellow gold pave love to stack with my yellow gold JUC with diamonds (the one that retails for $11,800 USD). Thanks in advance for your help!


I think it’s gorgeous! If the sum is no big deal, then I would go for it!


----------



## diva lee

Violet Bleu said:


> I think it’s gorgeous! If the sum is no big deal, then I would go for it!



Thanks! I’m definitely giving it some serious consideration [emoji2].


----------



## sjunky13

Chivis said:


> View attachment 4010269
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I have been wearing my 10 diamond PG Love for almost a month now. It is extremely comfortable! I was used to wearing cuffs before and this design is way more comfy. I thought that is was going to pass as a normal bracelet, i have worn gold bracelets all my life. And in case somone recognizes the desingn (unlikely cause no screw motive to be seen in this model) i thought they would assume it was a replica since they are EVERYWHERE. Well it turns out it is the most attention grabbing thing i have had in my whole life, every single person i see makes a coment about my bracelet. Even my mother in law who had never made commets about my clothes/bags/jewelry in 15 years! I am shocked. And it is winter now and i am always wearing knits, imagine how it is going to be in the summer!!! I am so confused. Should i sell it and get the plain one? Or that is going to be even worse with the recognizible screws? Thanks for your help


NO! Keep the diamond, always diamonds! It looks amazing on you. xoxo


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my love ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Miss CC

Has anyone had issues with the screws coming loose constantly on the love bracelets?  I received my second love (the 4 diamond WG) back in February and the screws kept coming loose. My SA actually exchanged to a another one and I’m having the same issue!!  He says it’s due to both loves clanking together.  I’ve never had any problems with my YG love. He could send it off for repairs but will that fix the issue?  Does anyone have any advice??


----------



## ccj1990

Miss CC said:


> Has anyone had issues with the screws coming loose constantly on the love bracelets?  I received my second love (the 4 diamond WG) back in February and the screws kept coming loose. My SA actually exchanged to a another one and I’m having the same issue!!  He says it’s due to both loves clanking together.  I’ve never had any problems with my YG love. He could send it off for repairs but will that fix the issue?  Does anyone have any advice??
> 
> View attachment 4027558



I had the same problem and had the screws replaced.. still happened! I think it does have something to do with knocking them! I went back to Cartier and they put a solution for screws - a form of loctite. I was annoyed at first because they are expensive pieces but after some research I found a lot of jewellers use it to help with these issues and it helps set the screw and you can still take it off.. it’s not superglue !


----------



## Miss CC

ccj1990 said:


> I had the same problem and had the screws replaced.. still happened! I think it does have something to do with knocking them! I went back to Cartier and they put a solution for screws - a form of loctite. I was annoyed at first because they are expensive pieces but after some research I found a lot of jewellers use it to help with these issues and it helps set the screw and you can still take it off.. it’s not superglue !



Thank you for your response. I did read about putting some form of glue on there but I always thought this meant I couldn’t take off the bracelet which scares me a bit. I will ask my SA about this and hopefully will get the problem fixed. [emoji4]


----------



## avcbob

Use Loctite. You can still remove the screws if you use the lightest strength Loctite. Your SA will tell you not to use it, but it's great and no more worries.




Miss CC said:


> Has anyone had issues with the screws coming loose constantly on the love bracelets?  I received my second love (the 4 diamond WG) back in February and the screws kept coming loose. My SA actually exchanged to a another one and I’m having the same issue!!  He says it’s due to both loves clanking together.  I’ve never had any problems with my YG love. He could send it off for repairs but will that fix the issue?  Does anyone have any advice??
> 
> View attachment 4027558


----------



## Miss CC

avcbob said:


> Use Loctite. You can still remove the screws if you use the lightest strength Loctite. Your SA will tell you not to use it, but it's great and no more worries.



Hi acvbob!  I did more research on the loctite and came upon an old post (I think from 2012?) where you suggested the purple loctite and even the size screwdriver to use for the bracelet. Glad to see you’re still on here. I already ordered the loctite [emoji4].


----------



## thebergdorfblonde

Morrison7552 said:


> I think it fits you well! How exciting!
> 
> Congratulations on your new item. I’m sure you’ll treasure it for years to come! >.< make sure to insure it!


May I ask why you mention insuring it? I have had mine on for 10 years & have never considered insuring it though my other pieces I take on & off are. Am I missing something? Thanks in advance!


----------



## evietiger

My current stack. Planning on a third love ...


----------



## ccj1990

thebergdorfblonde said:


> May I ask why you mention insuring it? I have had mine on for 10 years & have never considered insuring it though my other pieces I take on & off are. Am I missing something? Thanks in advance!



Hi! I ensure in case I loose anything! I  have 3 love brackets - two plain and one diamond and a JUC and if I lost them or something happened it’s good to know I only have to pay $400 to have the replaced!


----------



## thebergdorfblonde

ccj1990 said:


> Hi! I ensure in case I loose anything! I  have 3 love brackets - two plain and one diamond and a JUC and if I lost them or something happened it’s good to know I only have to pay $400 to have the replaced!


 Thank you for sharing! I'm planning to get my 2nd Love (4 diamonds) this summer. I'm now thinking that would be smart of me to do too! Thanks again.


----------



## Zucnarf

evietiger said:


> My current stack. Planning on a third love ...



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Miss CC

ccj1990 said:


> Hi! I ensure in case I loose anything! I  have 3 love brackets - two plain and one diamond and a JUC and if I lost them or something happened it’s good to know I only have to pay $400 to have the replaced!



I have all my jewelry insured too. You just never know!!


----------



## mai192

I got my first love in YG today. Unfortunately, I they did not have size 15 in store so they have to order it for me but it is ok. I have waited 3 years for this purchase, so I don't mind waiting another couple of days. 

My SA also did not recommend to use the loctite. I will see if the screws come lose and ask her for advise again if they do.


----------



## Miss CC

mai192 said:


> I got my first love in YG today. Unfortunately, I they did not have size 15 in store so they have to order it for me but it is ok. I have waited 3 years for this purchase, so I don't mind waiting another couple of days.
> 
> My SA also did not recommend to use the loctite. I will see if the screws come lose and ask her for advise again if they do.



Did she say why she doesn’t recommend it?  Having one Love wasn’t the issue. It’s getting the second love that made the screws come loose due to the vibrations of the bracelets banging together. 

Congrats on your first love btw [emoji4].


----------



## Kindness3

I have three I know what u mean about the screws coming lose, I finally got them to stay locked. But I would never but any type of glue or anything not from cartier no way My ,loves,warranty issue one second the prices of them you shouldn't have to0,,but I know other people have and it's personal choice


----------



## DCG416

Katcarlokimason said:


> I am so happy with my new purchase. my love yellow gold ring with my bvlgari yellow gold one band pave.


What size is your bracelet? I seem to have a similar wrist size to you and I'm in between sizes. Can't decide whether to go up or down


----------



## DCG416

schatje said:


> Thought I'd share


What size bracelet do you have on? I have a similar wrist size and I'm in between sizes.


----------



## Makenna

jayryan said:


> I've been lurking this thread/forum for years and I finally got my first LOVE over the weekend! It's yellow gold in size 18. I think i'm a weird half size because the 17 would touch the side of my wrist but the size 18 i can rotate fully around my wrists. I still really love my new bracelet, thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4024266
> View attachment 4024267



Congrats on your new Love!!


----------



## DCG416

Kindness3 said:


> Love cartier jewelry ,always so classy looking ♡♡


What size bracelet do you have? I'm in between and trying to decide which one I should go with!


----------



## Kindness3

DCG416 said:


> What size bracelet do you have? I'm in between and trying to decide which one I should go with!


Mine size 19,I had 18 but went up size ,in summertime thry are uncomfortable. I don't like things snug on me,I couldn't wear them on my left wrist too small, so now I can in very happy ,I can they take less wear in my left wrist .we all have one wrist bigger then the other one. I know it' tough when u are in between sizes .What size are u


----------



## DCG416

Kindness3 said:


> Mine size 19,I had 18 but went up size ,in summertime thry are uncomfortable. I don't like things snug on me,I couldn't wear them on my left wrist too small, so now I can in very happy ,I can they take less wear in my left wrist .we all have one wrist bigger then the other one. I know it' tough when u are in between sizes .What size are u


I'm in between the 16 and 17. The 16 fits and can move up and down on my wrist. The 16 can also turn if I turn it myself. The 17 is a little bigger, does not turn on it's own but is noticeably bigger


----------



## mai192

Miss CC said:


> Did she say why she doesn’t recommend it?  Having one Love wasn’t the issue. It’s getting the second love that made the screws come loose due to the vibrations of the bracelets banging together.
> 
> Congrats on your first love btw [emoji4].



Thank you!  I am excited to get it tomorrow hopefully. 

She said it is not good but I'll ask her again. She said that sometimes they apply Loctite on the screws so that the customers feel better but she did not really say why when I asked. 
She had her 2 love bracelets for a long time (1 over 15 years and the other one over 5 years). They bang together but her screws never came lose. I guess everyone just has different experiences...


----------



## Kindness3

mai192 said:


> Thank you!  I am excited to get it tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> She said it is not good but I'll ask her again. She said that sometimes they apply Loctite on the screws so that the customers feel better but she did not really say why when I asked.
> She had her 2 love bracelets for a long time (1 over 15 years and the other one over 5 years). They bang together but her screws never came lose. I guess everyone just has different experiences...


Wow long time to have them. Yes


----------



## kelly girl

I have the original Love where the screws come completely out. Once on, those screws never get loose. I added a second Love in 2012 with screws that partially unscrew and the two halves of the bracelet fit together almost like a puzzle. I wore both until a year ago when the second bracelet fell off and was lost thanks to loose
screws. I never took the bracelet off yet after five years those screws weren’t secure. I’m not convinced that wearing two Loves together is the reason behind the newer model having issues. If so why wouldn’t Cartier find a permanent solution to the issue. After all they’re aware that many clients stack their bracelets. Furthermore if sales associates are suggesting loctite Cartier must be aware there’s a problem.


----------



## Kindness3

kelly girl said:


> I have the original Love where the screws come completely out. Once on, those screws never get loose. I added a second Love in 2012 with screws that partially unscrew and the two halves of the bracelet fit together almost like a puzzle. I wore both until a year ago when the second bracelet fell off and was lost thanks to loose
> screws. I never took the bracelet off yet after five years those screws weren’t secure. I’m not convinced that wearing two Loves together is the reason behind the newer model having issues. If so why wouldn’t Cartier find a permanent solution to the issue. After all they’re aware that many clients stack their bracelets. Furthermore if sales associates are suggesting loctite Cartier must be aware there’s a problem.


Sorry you lost one love


----------



## mai192

I just picked up my new love.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kindness3

mai192 said:


> I just picked up my new love.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4032802
> View attachment 4032803


Congradulation on your love lve the color too what size u get


----------



## mai192

Kindness3 said:


> Congradulation on your love lve the color too what size u get



Thank you!  
I got size 15. When I saw the bracelet the first time I thought it was VERY small but I have very tiny wrist and didn’t want it to fit too loosely.


----------



## crose424

Chivis said:


> View attachment 4010269
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I have been wearing my 10 diamond PG Love for almost a month now. It is extremely comfortable! I was used to wearing cuffs before and this design is way more comfy. I thought that is was going to pass as a normal bracelet, i have worn gold bracelets all my life. And in case somone recognizes the desingn (unlikely cause no screw motive to be seen in this model) i thought they would assume it was a replica since they are EVERYWHERE. Well it turns out it is the most attention grabbing thing i have had in my whole life, every single person i see makes a coment about my bracelet. Even my mother in law who had never made commets about my clothes/bags/jewelry in 15 years! I am shocked. And it is winter now and i am always wearing knits, imagine how it is going to be in the summer!!! I am so confused. Should i sell it and get the plain one? Or that is going to be even worse with the recognizible screws? Thanks for your help


Beautiful bracelet. I love the all diamond Love. Where is the thinner bracelet from? ❤️


----------



## Kindness3

mai192 said:


> Thank you!
> I got size 15. When I saw the bracelet the first time I thought it was VERY small but I have very tiny wrist and didn’t want it to fit too loosely.


Well you made wonderful choice looks beautiful on you .I have to say nothing is like your very first love bracelet, you can buy  second one. But the first one is  the most exciting has the most meaning will always be very special .once in lifetime moment you'll never forget


----------



## cartier_love

mai192 said:


> I just picked up my new love.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4032802
> View attachment 4032803


Beautiful, it looks great on you. The size is perfect!


----------



## mai192

Kindness3 said:


> Well you made wonderful choice looks beautiful on you .I have to say nothing is like your very first love bracelet, you can buy  second one. But the first one is  the most exciting has the most meaning will always be very special .once in lifetime moment you'll never forget



Thank you! I’m glad you say that! I have no regrets and I’m so happy I got it.


----------



## mai192

cartier_love said:


> Beautiful, it looks great on you. The size is perfect!



Thank you!


----------



## Zucnarf

mai192 said:


> I just picked up my new love.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4032802
> View attachment 4032803



Perfection!


----------



## Kindness3

Love  this  Lve you never see this on too many people.


----------



## Miss CC

mai192 said:


> Thank you!  I am excited to get it tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> She said it is not good but I'll ask her again. She said that sometimes they apply Loctite on the screws so that the customers feel better but she did not really say why when I asked.
> She had her 2 love bracelets for a long time (1 over 15 years and the other one over 5 years). They bang together but her screws never came lose. I guess everyone just has different experiences...



That’s true because I’m sure it depends on how active the person is too. Both love were on my right hand (my dominant hand). I’m getting the screws replaced right now with Cartier and once it gets back to me I will have both bracelets placed on the left wrist. If the screws still come loose, then I will consider the loctite again.


----------



## Miss CC

mai192 said:


> I just picked up my new love.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4032802
> View attachment 4032803



So shiny and beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## Miss CC

kelly girl said:


> I have the original Love where the screws come completely out. Once on, those screws never get loose. I added a second Love in 2012 with screws that partially unscrew and the two halves of the bracelet fit together almost like a puzzle. I wore both until a year ago when the second bracelet fell off and was lost thanks to loose
> screws. I never took the bracelet off yet after five years those screws weren’t secure. I’m not convinced that wearing two Loves together is the reason behind the newer model having issues. If so why wouldn’t Cartier find a permanent solution to the issue. After all they’re aware that many clients stack their bracelets. Furthermore if sales associates are suggesting loctite Cartier must be aware there’s a problem.



I’m sorry to hear that!!


----------



## velvetcupcake

I finally got my first LOVE bracelet today after looking at different brands and lurking around the forum. Thanks for letting me share it! I tried a few different ones and finally decided on the thin love as my wrist is tiny.



Here are some other ones I tried on. I felt like original love is too much on my extra petite wrist. What do you think?


----------



## crose424

velvetcupcake said:


> I finally got my first LOVE bracelet today after looking at different brands and lurking around the forum. Thanks for letting me share it! I tried a few different ones and finally decided on the thin love as my wrist is tiny.
> View attachment 4038928
> 
> 
> Here are some other ones I tried on. I felt like original love is too much on my extra petite wrist. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4038929
> View attachment 4038930
> View attachment 4038931


Looks beautiful on your wrist! I’m hoping to get my first soon. I’ve been stalking the forums and the web like mad!!


----------



## velvetcupcake

crose424 said:


> Looks beautiful on your wrist! I’m hoping to get my first soon. I’ve been stalking the forums and the web like mad!!



Thank you crose424! I know that feeling. I kept reading the threads here and looking at pics on Pinterest lol. 

Have you been able to go to their boutique and tried on the love bracelet? The feeling to see it finally on your wrist is amazing [emoji51].


----------



## crose424

velvetcupcake said:


> Thank you crose424! I know that feeling. I kept reading the threads here and looking at pics on Pinterest lol.
> 
> Have you been able to go to their boutique and tried on the love bracelet? The feeling to see it finally on your wrist is amazing [emoji51].


I'm going to the store this weekend finally! I live about 3.5 hours from one. My hubby and I are doing a quick weekend getaway, so I've convinced him we need to visit the Cartier store  I've been wearing the Cartier sizer around my house to get a feel for size.


----------



## jklover

crose424 said:


> I've been wearing the Cartier sizer around my house to get a feel for size.



If you don’t mind me asking what is cartier sizer? And where can i get it from?


----------



## crose424

jklover said:


> If you don’t mind me asking what is cartier sizer? And where can i get it from?


Hi! I am actually using the sizer on Cartier's website you can print out. I printed it on cardstock and cut it out and taped it on my wrist!!


----------



## ncch

hi everyone,

i am thinking about getting a cartier love bracelet and just wanted to know which options are available?  the one thing that has kept me from buying a love bracelet is the fact that you have to screw it in and I'm not sure i would wear it all the time.  plus I've heard horror stories where they were biking or running and it fell off and its just lost!  

so I'm not sure if I'm imagining this but is there one that has a spring / hinge closure?  i don't know where i saw it but i thought i saw one with a hinge / safety clasp closure, which would be great for me because i could easily get it on and off.  i also don't love the cuff option.. 

and if this hinged option does exist - does it come in rose / yellow / white gold?  

thanks!


----------



## marwaaa

ncch said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i am thinking about getting a cartier love bracelet and just wanted to know which options are available?  the one thing that has kept me from buying a love bracelet is the fact that you have to screw it in and I'm not sure i would wear it all the time.  plus I've heard horror stories where they were biking or running and it fell off and its just lost!
> 
> so I'm not sure if I'm imagining this but is there one that has a spring / hinge closure?  i don't know where i saw it but i thought i saw one with a hinge / safety clasp closure, which would be great for me because i could easily get it on and off.  i also don't love the cuff option..
> 
> and if this hinged option does exist - does it come in rose / yellow / white gold?
> 
> thanks!



I’ve had my love bracelet for years and I haven’t had issues with the screws. I go to the gym with it on, I go swimming, I just never take it off. 

The thin love bracelet is the hinged system, and it comes in all 3 metals.

Make sure to share photos of your bracelet when you decide!!


----------



## velvetcupcake

ncch said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i am thinking about getting a cartier love bracelet and just wanted to know which options are available?  the one thing that has kept me from buying a love bracelet is the fact that you have to screw it in and I'm not sure i would wear it all the time.  plus I've heard horror stories where they were biking or running and it fell off and its just lost!
> 
> so I'm not sure if I'm imagining this but is there one that has a spring / hinge closure?  i don't know where i saw it but i thought i saw one with a hinge / safety clasp closure, which would be great for me because i could easily get it on and off.  i also don't love the cuff option..
> 
> and if this hinged option does exist - does it come in rose / yellow / white gold?
> 
> thanks!



Yes, the hinged option exists with the thin love bracelet in all metal colors. I just got one, and the SA put it on for me. It's hinged with a safety clasp closure, and you use the screw to turn the closure after you the clasp is closed. So, you can open and close the bracelet yourself. Let me know what color you'll get.


----------



## sjunky13

Leo the Lion said:


> Love my love ♥
> YouTube: Leo Lion LV


Beautiful my friend!! xoxo


----------



## Styleanyone

Hi All, I need some help with the love bracelet size. I wear Hermes rose gold Chaine D Ancre Enchainee  in size SH - 6.2". I am thinking of getting a Cartier love bracelet in paved diamond ceramic. Will size 16 will fit? or should I get a size 17. I like tight fit.
Thank you,


----------



## crose424

I just wanted to share my new love! I purchased it this past weekend. Yellow gold, size 17. I'm in love!!


----------



## velvetcupcake

crose424 said:


> I just wanted to share my new love! I purchased it this past weekend. Yellow gold, size 17. I'm in love!!



It’s beautiful on you! [emoji7]


----------



## kelly girl

Styleanyone said:


> Hi All, I need some help with the love bracelet size. I wear Hermes rose gold Chaine D Ancre Enchainee  in size SH - 6.2". I am thinking of getting a Cartier love bracelet in paved diamond ceramic. Will size 16 will fit? or should I get a size 17. I like tight fit.
> Thank you,


My Hermes bracelets are ST or 6.25 inches, I wear a 17 in the Love. Since you want a more snug fit I would suggest a Love in size16. Also for reference, I bought the H Gold Collier de Chien PM in SH and it feels to tight. HTH


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @kelly girl. This is my first Cartier bracelet and I have no reference regarding the sizes.


----------



## Styleanyone

@kelly girl , how do you compare the Cartier love bracelet shape with the Hermes Collier de Chien? Are they all oval shaped? Thank you.


----------



## kelly girl

Yes both bracelets are oval while the Cartier’s shape is more pronounced. I much prefer the Love.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @kelly girl. I might have to go to the boutique to try the size instead of buying on line.


----------



## cartier_love

crose424 said:


> I just wanted to share my new love! I purchased it this past weekend. Yellow gold, size 17. I'm in love!!


Beautiful and perfect size. Some day, I'll join the club.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

The feeling of getting your first Love is so special!  Congrats!!


----------



## kelly girl

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @kelly girl. I might have to go to the boutique to try the size instead of buying on line.


If you can visit the boutique that would be ideal. While it’s convenient to make your purchase online it can be a little iffy trying to judge sizes for bracelets. Once you know exactly what size suits you best it will be a sure thing ordering a second Love from the online boutique.


----------



## Makenna

crose424 said:


> I just wanted to share my new love! I purchased it this past weekend. Yellow gold, size 17. I'm in love!!


Congrats, looks beautiful on you!


----------



## callieeee

Do the widths or both bracelets look the same to you guys? The gemstone is new and for some reason looks a little thinner/rounded to my eye. Wondering if maybe I got a floor model that they polished and sold??? I could just be nit picking though [emoji51]


----------



## Luv n bags

So I went shopping in a complex that had a jewelry store that displayed what looked like a Cartier bracelet.  I asked to see some.  The  SA never said Cartier, only said “designer inspired”.  She pulled out a dirty plastic bag filled with all the colors - bangles and cuffs.  I compared it to my real Love.  Wow, those are good replicas!  The full bracelet in 14k only had one screw.  The 18k had two screws and substantial weight - or so I was told.  They didn’t have any in stock.

I tried on the 18k cuff.  Compared to mine, you can’t tell the difference.  The SA weighed it and said “it is 22 grams of pure 18k gold.  We don’t fill or plate it”.  The cost was $1056.  They also had rings and earrings that looked like the real thing.

I walked away, and the area that the bracelet was on was really itchy and red.  I seriously doubt it is “pure 18k”.  I went back and asked to take a picture of the bracelet next to my bracelet.  I told her I was looking for a gift.  She said no to the picture.  She did not have any other sizes other than small.  She said a lady came in and bought all the large 18k bracelets.  They really do look like the real deal! Scary!

If I really had time to study the bracelets side by side, maybe the decorative screws were a teeny bit larger and not as cleanly imprinted as a real Love.  I couldn’t examine the 18k bangle since someone bought all of them.

This was my wrist after removing the replica.  Excuse my scratched Love
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4048050

I am extremely sensitive to some metals.  The people that aren’t, could definitely pass these off as “real”, and no one would be the wiser if glancing at it.


----------



## Luv n bags

Duplicate post


----------



## Styleanyone

Have anyone here had their pre-owned love bracelet serial numbers checked at Cartier boutique without doing any services? The pre- owned bracelets don’t always come with the certificate.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Helloviuviu

Sorry this is not about the bracelet, can someone authenticate this ring? Only have one photo because it’s not mine. Thank you


----------



## spacecookies

Hi everyone, 
I’m planning to buy my first Love bracelet this weekend, and I’m really excited about it!

The only problem is that I can’t decide whether to get a RG Love with or without 4 diamonds. Is it worth spending extra $4400 on 4 little diamonds?  My mum tells me to go with plain because diamonds may not be casual enough for everyday and they may look too mature for me. 

Anyone with a plain Love, do you reget not getting one with diamonds? 

Please help me decide between the plain or 4  diamonds. Thanks!


----------



## auntynat

Hi, I could not decide also between the plain and four diamonds, and one of my friends bought one with diamonds which confused me more! But when I tried them on I preferred the simple on me, it seemed crisp, modern and pure and reminded me of my simple gold wedding band. I also tried on the JUC and a few other bangles and decided that if a get a second bracelet for stacking this would be something sparkly and would sit nicely next the my love bracelet. 
Good luck deciding, I love love love my RG love bracelet!


----------



## mai192

I bought the simple one and I do not regret it one bit. I prefer the simple look and I think the diamonds disturb the sleek design of this bracelet a bit - in my opinion. Depends on your personality as well. Are you more the blingy type?


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

I just bought a cartier love thin bracelet at Fashionphile and noticed that it has the cartier old engravings in it. I checked cartier and their love thin bracelets have new engraving. I knew that the thin bracelet just had a debut on February 2017, so why it has the old engravings?


----------



## purseluv

spacecookies said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’m planning to buy my first Love bracelet this weekend, and I’m really excited about it!
> 
> The only problem is that I can’t decide whether to get a RG Love with or without 4 diamonds. Is it worth spending extra $4400 on 4 little diamonds?  My mum tells me to go with plain because diamonds may not be casual enough for everyday and they may look too mature for me.
> 
> Anyone with a plain Love, do you reget not getting one with diamonds?
> 
> Please help me decide between the plain or 4  diamonds. Thanks!



I had the diamond vs. plain debate, too, and I ended up getting the plain. I don’t regret it because I like the look of the uninterrupted screws. Hope this helps!


----------



## spacecookies

Thank you all for your advice
I went to a Cartier boutique this morning and tried both the plain and 4 diamonds. The plain looked better on me. However, somehow I ended up getting a plain Juste un Clou in RG.


----------



## mai192

spacecookies said:


> Thank you all for your advice
> I went to a Cartier boutique this morning and tried both the plain and 4 diamonds. The plain looked better on me. However, somehow I ended up getting a plain Juste un Clou in RG.



Hahaha well that turned out completely different than expected. Congrats!


----------



## auntynat

Thus is next on my list, so I completely understand!


----------



## Addicted to bags

tigertrixie said:


> So I went shopping in a complex that had a jewelry store that displayed what looked like a Cartier bracelet.  I asked to see some.  The  SA never said Cartier, only said “designer inspired”.  She pulled out a dirty plastic bag filled with all the colors - bangles and cuffs.  I compared it to my real Love.  Wow, those are good replicas!  The full bracelet in 14k only had one screw.  The 18k had two screws and substantial weight - or so I was told.  They didn’t have any in stock.
> 
> I tried on the 18k cuff.  Compared to mine, you can’t tell the difference.  The SA weighed it and said “it is 22 grams of pure 18k gold.  We don’t fill or plate it”.  The cost was $1056.  They also had rings and earrings that looked like the real thing.
> 
> I walked away, and the area that the bracelet was on was really itchy and red.  I seriously doubt it is “pure 18k”.  I went back and asked to take a picture of the bracelet next to my bracelet.  I told her I was looking for a gift.  She said no to the picture.  She did not have any other sizes other than small.  She said a lady came in and bought all the large 18k bracelets.  They really do look like the real deal! Scary!
> 
> If I really had time to study the bracelets side by side, maybe the decorative screws were a teeny bit larger and not as cleanly imprinted as a real Love.  I couldn’t examine the 18k bangle since someone bought all of them.
> 
> This was my wrist after removing the replica.  Excuse my scratched Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048050
> 
> I am extremely sensitive to some metals.  The people that aren’t, could definitely pass these off as “real”, and no one would be the wiser if glancing at it.


There is no way even a replica with 22 grams of 18kt gold would be sold for only $1,056. I have friends in the jewelry business so I have an idea of gold prices, the amount of work and labor costs, etc... and you having the allergic reaction is the nail in the coffin. You should contact your local police and just give them a heads up. The next possible person to be duped would thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I am blingy and love diamonds. I dress very casually so I think I get away with the combination plus I live in LA. I have the RG 10 diamond bracelet and am considering getting the new thinner 10 diamond in white gold to add to the stack.

Btw, I remove my Love bracelet regularly as I don't wear it all the time. I know you're not supposed to but I do it very carefully so as not to scratch the screws and it's been fine. I don't like wearing the same combo daily. But that's just me...


----------



## Luv n bags

Addicted to bags said:


> There is no way even a replica with 22 grams of 18kt gold would be sold for only $1,056. I have friends in the jewelry business so I have an idea of gold prices, the amount of work and labor costs, etc... and you having the allergic reaction is the nail in the coffin. You should contact your local police and just give them a heads up. The next possible person to be duped would thank you!



Yes, I have a friend in that city and have advised him.  I think that the people buying the bracelets are aware that they are replicas.  There were no stamps inside the bracelets.


----------



## Luv n bags

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4052523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am blingy and love diamonds. I dress very casually so I think I get away with the combination plus I live in LA. I have the RG 10 diamond bracelet and am considering getting the new thinner 10 diamond in white gold to add to the stack.
> 
> Btw, I remove my Love bracelet regularly as I don't wear it all the time. I know you're not supposed to but I do it very carefully so as not to scratch the screws and it's been fine. I don't like wearing the same combo daily. But that's just me...



Wow[emoji7]


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi everyone.
I just recently had my son and I was thinking of buying a love bracelet. I would initially wear it then I will pass on to him once he’s 21.

My questions are,

Does a thin love bracelet in rose gold look good on men? 

I have a small wrist that’s why I think I should go for a small one. But his father has a thick built and have bigger arms and wrists so I’m unsure of what size or style to get (regular or small version)

Thanks


----------



## Cogmarks

callieeee said:


> View attachment 4047891
> 
> 
> Do the widths or both bracelets look the same to you guys? The gemstone is new and for some reason looks a little thinner/rounded to my eye. Wondering if maybe I got a floor model that they polished and sold??? I could just be nit picking though [emoji51]



They look the same in the photo. All of the bracelets are polished after they are cast. I would expect that the gemstone bracelets are polished after casting and again after the stones are set. That would explain why the edges might not be as sharp as the plain one, but that is just my guess based on my limited knowledge of jewelry making. Both of your bracelets are beautiful!


----------



## mewt

r0s3sss said:


> Hi everyone.
> I just recently had my son and I was thinking of buying a love bracelet. I would initially wear it then I will pass on to him once he’s 21.
> 
> My questions are,
> 
> Does a thin love bracelet in rose gold look good on men?
> 
> I have a small wrist that’s why I think I should go for a small one. But his father has a thick built and have bigger arms and wrists so I’m unsure of what size or style to get (regular or small version)
> 
> Thanks


Congrats! While that's a sweet idea, I think you should be more worried about the fit than style. Women will usually wear size 15-17, while men will usually need at least an 18... although of course there are outliers, and you really can't guess if he'll have thin or thick wrists! MAYBE you could pass it on to your son's wife or daughter, but that's assuming a lot of things too...

Get one that looks good on YOU, for yourself! You deserve it, it's gonna be a tough road ahead raising a kid.


----------



## estallal

Newbie to the love bracelet - is it an everyday piece? Can I wear it to gym, swim, shower, sleep ( comfort) etc? Does it scratch easily? TIA


----------



## js2367

estallal said:


> Newbie to the love bracelet - is it an everyday piece? Can I wear it to gym, swim, shower, sleep ( comfort) etc? Does it scratch easily? TIA


Definitely everyday wearable.however it does scratch easily (light scratches).i used to be paranoid of that but once you accept it, the light sign of wear actually grows on you. Just avoid gashing deep scratches


----------



## cartier_love

r0s3sss said:


> Hi everyone.
> I just recently had my son and I was thinking of buying a love bracelet. I would initially wear it then I will pass on to him once he’s 21.
> 
> My questions are,
> 
> Does a thin love bracelet in rose gold look good on men?
> 
> I have a small wrist that’s why I think I should go for a small one. But his father has a thick built and have bigger arms and wrists so I’m unsure of what size or style to get (regular or small version)
> 
> Thanks



I wouldn't think the bracelet that fits you will fit your son when he grows up. You have small wrists and no guys have small wrists, especially with his father having a big build. I think you should just buy him a regular bracelet when he turns 21. I don't think a thin bracelet would look good on guys either.


----------



## Louish

Hoping a thin Love might be in my future. Can I stack it with a chain bracelet (e.g. T&Co DBTY)? Would it get covered by the Love bangle?


----------



## kelly girl

I wore a Tiffany chain bracelet with my Love until I noticed the chain was scratching my Love. From time to time the chain did get covered by the Love.


----------



## xoxo_av

estallal said:


> Newbie to the love bracelet - is it an everyday piece? Can I wear it to gym, swim, shower, sleep ( comfort) etc? Does it scratch easily? TIA


Yes, it’s an everyday piece! Cartier does not recommend taking it on and off daily as it’ll loosen the screws for the bracelet. You can definitely swim and shower with it. As well as sleep with it. Going to the gym with it is fine but i’m lifting weights, I cover it up with a sweat band for protection since there was a time I scraped it lightly with a barbell. If you want something for everyday, then the thin Love would be best for you or the bangle!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Louish said:


> Hoping a thin Love might be in my future. Can I stack it with a chain bracelet (e.g. T&Co DBTY)? Would it get covered by the Love bangle?


I stack my Thin Loves with dainty chain bracelets daily. I even sleep with them on and have never had any issues. The key to making this work is ensuring that all of your bracelets are very fitted.


----------



## purses&perfumes

trendy_maui_mom said:


> I just bought a cartier love thin bracelet at Fashionphile and noticed that it has the cartier old engravings in it. I checked cartier and their love thin bracelets have new engraving. I knew that the thin bracelet just had a debut on February 2017, so why it has the old engravings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050320
> View attachment 4050321
> View attachment 4050322
> View attachment 4050323
> View attachment 4050324
> View attachment 4050325


Hi... what does the new engraving look like?


----------



## purses&perfumes

velvetcupcake said:


> Yes, the hinged option exists with the thin love bracelet in all metal colors. I just got one, and the SA put it on for me. It's hinged with a safety clasp closure, and you use the screw to turn the closure after you the clasp is closed. So, you can open and close the bracelet yourself. Let me know what color you'll get.


Hi... after you rotate the “lock” 90 degrees.....is it secure?
Thanks!!


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

purses&perfumes said:


> Hi... what does the new engraving look like?


Hi! This is from the US Cartier website. This is the engraving looks like inside. Not sure if they just use this to prevent copying the authentic Cartier.


----------



## Violet Bleu

trendy_maui_mom said:


> View attachment 4063894
> 
> Hi! This is from the US Cartier website. This is the engraving looks like inside. Not sure if they just use this to prevent copying the authentic Cartier.


The bracelet you purchased has the same engraving that all of mine have. The bracelet featured on the website does not have all of the markings to prevent counterfeiters, as you suggested. I purchased my bracelets when they first came out, and as far as I know the engraving is still the same.


----------



## KSweet101

purses&perfumes said:


> Hi... after you rotate the “lock” 90 degrees.....is it secure?
> Thanks!!



Very secure! I haven't had any issues and I've worn mine every day for over a year.


----------



## 336

So I’ve been wearing my bangle for a good five or six years and I think I’m about to grow of it, it’s not tight but it’s starting to be uncomfortable. Do I have to sell this one to get a bigger size? I’m not a fan of the new screw system


----------



## velvetcupcake

purses&perfumes said:


> Hi... after you rotate the “lock” 90 degrees.....is it secure?
> Thanks!!



Hi purses&perfumes,

Yes, it is very secure. I haven't had an issue since then, and I haven't seen the lock turn itself at all. I had the SA put it on for me in the store and haven't taken it off since then.

Do you plan to get one? I'd love to see a pic of it on you when you get one.


----------



## Louish

Just adding my thoughts to this thread! DH & I are looking for something special for my 30th birthday. I'm looking for a bracelet I can wear 24/7 which my toddler can't break / snap. I didn't really mind which colour metal though WG & RG look best on me. My daily jewellery are platinum/SS & VERY dainty. Yesterday we went to Tiffany to try on the diamond smile bracelet which was so pretty. Loved it in RG as it was nice to see a bit of contrast with the diamonds. Then we went to Cartier to try on the classic & small Love. I tried on the small in RG in size 15 & my stomach literally flipped! It felt like it was made for me! I tried on the classic size as well - I loved how more prominent the screw design was on the classic but ultimately it looked a bit too chunky on my wrist especially given how dainty my other jewellery collection is. I hope to get the small RG Love one day soon!! As a side note, the service got from Bond Street was excellent. 

Obligatory photo!


----------



## Perli

Louish said:


> Just adding my thoughts to this thread! DH & I are looking for something special for my 30th birthday. I'm looking for a bracelet I can wear 24/7 which my toddler can't break / snap. I didn't really mind which colour metal though WG & RG look best on me. My daily jewellery are platinum/SS & VERY dainty. Yesterday we went to Tiffany to try on the diamond smile bracelet which was so pretty. Loved it in RG as it was nice to see a bit of contrast with the diamonds. Then we went to Cartier to try on the classic & small Love. I tried on the small in RG in size 15 & my stomach literally flipped! It felt like it was made for me! I tried on the classic size as well - I loved how more prominent the screw design was on the classic but ultimately it looked a bit too chunky on my wrist especially given how dainty my other jewellery collection is. I hope to get the small RG Love one day soon!! As a side note, the service got from Bond Street was excellent.
> 
> Obligatory photo!
> 
> View attachment 4066932



A very good choice, I hope you`ll get it really soon! I´ve got the classic bracelet in RG and the small one in WG and I love them both. Maybe I love the classic one a bit more, because I wanted it for a looong time. Hasn`t left my wrist for two years now...


----------



## cartier_love

336 said:


> So I’ve been wearing my bangle for a good five or six years and I think I’m about to grow of it, it’s not tight but it’s starting to be uncomfortable. Do I have to sell this one to get a bigger size? I’m not a fan of the new screw system


There is no way to increase the size. You'll have to sell it and but another one.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

cartier_love said:


> There is no way to increase the size. You'll have to sell it and but another one.



Sorry if this has already been discussed.. but is there anyway to decrease the size?


----------



## cartier_love

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed.. but is there anyway to decrease the size?


Buying a new one is the only way to decrease the size.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

estallal said:


> Newbie to the love bracelet - is it an everyday piece? Can I wear it to gym, swim, shower, sleep ( comfort) etc? Does it scratch easily? TIA



Its meant to be an everyday/forever piece and they recommend taking it off as little as possible. Just accept that it will get scratched up and that it is unavoidable. You can always get it polished to make it look brand new again.


----------



## r0s3sss

cartier_love said:


> I wouldn't think the bracelet that fits you will fit your son when he grows up. You have small wrists and no guys have small wrists, especially with his father having a big build. I think you should just buy him a regular bracelet when he turns 21. I don't think a thin bracelet would look good on guys either.




Thanks. I ended up with regular in Rose Gold size 16. Waiting for engravement to finish ✌


----------



## Yodabest

r0s3sss said:


> Hi everyone.
> I just recently had my son and I was thinking of buying a love bracelet. I would initially wear it then I will pass on to him once he’s 21.
> 
> My questions are,
> 
> Does a thin love bracelet in rose gold look good on men?
> 
> I have a small wrist that’s why I think I should go for a small one. But his father has a thick built and have bigger arms and wrists so I’m unsure of what size or style to get (regular or small version)
> 
> Thanks


 Congratulations! Boys ar the best and they sure love their mamas... 

As far as the bracelet, I’d get what YOU love. You can’t predict if in 21 years he’ll want to wear it, or If it will be in style for men to wear it, or what if you’re not ready to stop wearing it by then?! It’s definitely too hard to predict what will be in 21 years from now. I’d get the one that suits you in the moment and enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## littlemelody

I got my first love bracelet in white gold a few months ago and I love it so much! Although it's surprising how scratched it gets.  I got the size 15 because I have ridiculously small wrists but sometimes I feel like it's too small? It still fully rotates, but not on its own. Sometimes I find that it slightly shifts on its own like the bottom middle picture, which is kind of annoying, because I feel like it's squeezing me so I'd have to shift it back to normal. What do you guys think? I initially wanted it to be a tighter fit so it wouldn't move so much.


----------



## Cat2708

littlemelody said:


> I got my first love bracelet in white gold a few months ago and I love it so much! Although it's surprising how scratched it gets.  I got the size 15 because I have ridiculously small wrists but sometimes I feel like it's too small? It still fully rotates, but not on its own. Sometimes I find that it slightly shifts on its own like the bottom middle picture, which is kind of annoying, because I feel like it's squeezing me so I'd have to shift it back to normal. What do you guys think? I initially wanted it to be a tighter fit so it wouldn't move so much.




The size looks great on you
Mine does that often too and it is so annoying! I lost weight so my 19 is huge on me and I also find that I love the way it sits on different parts of my arm. Love hate relationship with it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

littlemelody said:


> I got my first love bracelet in white gold a few months ago and I love it so much! Although it's surprising how scratched it gets.  I got the size 15 because I have ridiculously small wrists but sometimes I feel like it's too small? It still fully rotates, but not on its own. Sometimes I find that it slightly shifts on its own like the bottom middle picture, which is kind of annoying, because I feel like it's squeezing me so I'd have to shift it back to normal. What do you guys think? I initially wanted it to be a tighter fit so it wouldn't move so much.


I think it fits you perfectly. The Love is going to squeeze awkwardly at different times. It’s just the nature of the bracelet. Enjoy!


----------



## Chivis

It looks great to me


----------



## MahaM

littlemelody said:


> I got my first love bracelet in white gold a few months ago and I love it so much! Although it's surprising how scratched it gets.  I got the size 15 because I have ridiculously small wrists but sometimes I feel like it's too small? It still fully rotates, but not on its own. Sometimes I find that it slightly shifts on its own like the bottom middle picture, which is kind of annoying, because I feel like it's squeezing me so I'd have to shift it back to normal. What do you guys think? I initially wanted it to be a tighter fit so it wouldn't move so much.


The size is good in my opinion.


----------



## Fashionisto2

Hi Everyone! I am purchasing my second love bracelet in the next few weeks, it will be a WG no diamonds to add to my existing YG.

What are your opinions on rhodium plating on Cartier white gold? I spoke to my sales rep and she said it was an option, but I am curious to see if anyone here has any recommendations, or has done it in the past!

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Fashionisto2 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am purchasing my second love bracelet in the next few weeks, it will be a WG no diamonds to add to my existing YG.
> 
> What are your opinions on rhodium plating on Cartier white gold? I spoke to my sales rep and she said it was an option, but I am curious to see if anyone here has any recommendations, or has done it in the past!
> 
> Any feedback is greatly appreciated!



Good question!  Would love to know that myself!  And how well does that rhodium hold up over time.


----------



## avcbob

I'm wondering the same thing.  My wife and I both got WG loves together, but hers has diamonds and mine doesn't.  I didn't know about the plating at the time we bought them.  Now hers looks like new, almost except for the normal scratches.  Mine looks good, but dull especially next to my YG. I asked our sales agent about having my WG plated.  She said they'd have to do a deep polish before plating and since it's only a year old, she suggested waiting a while. I wish I had known before I wore it to have it plated up front, but that's if plating it is a good idea at all. Bottom line, I'm curious to see what everyone says.


----------



## MahaM

avcbob said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.  My wife and I both got WG loves together, but hers has diamonds and mine doesn't.  I didn't know about the plating at the time we bought them.  Now hers looks like new, almost except for the normal scratches.  Mine looks good, but dull especially next to my YG. I asked our sales agent about having my WG plated.  She said they'd have to do a deep polish before plating and since it's only a year old, she suggested waiting a while. I wish I had known before I wore it to have it plated up front, but that's if plating it is a good idea at all. Bottom line, I'm curious to see what everyone says.


Don’t rush in plating your WG Love. I suggest you keep it as is and only do “ shining” as this what the SA in Cattier Paris told only to shine it ever 6 months to remove those scrachtes.


----------



## missmilk

Could someone confirm whether or not the thin love bracelet comes in 4 diamonds?


----------



## Fifilabelle

missmilk said:


> Could someone confirm whether or not the thin love bracelet comes in 4 diamonds?



Hi! I recently bought my second love bracelet (newer thin version - RG to go with current YG) and spoke to the sales lady about this. The 4 diamond doesn't exist for the thin loves and she said certainly won't be coming in the next 18 months (apparently they typically know now what might be coming in another year or so). 

So, for now, it's only the 10 diamond version that exists for the thin love.


----------



## missmilk

Fifilabelle said:


> Hi! I recently bought my second love bracelet (newer thin version - RG to go with current YG) and spoke to the sales lady about this. The 4 diamond doesn't exist for the thin loves and she said certainly won't be coming in the next 18 months (apparently they typically know now what might be coming in another year or so).
> 
> So, for now, it's only the 10 diamond version that exists for the thin love.


I see, that's a shame as I was hoping for a 4 diamond for my next purchase! Thanks for the help!


----------



## same99

Hi,
Does anyone know what a pink gold love 4 diamonds at LHR would cost? Was debating if I should wait till my trip to purchase my bracelet.  TIA.


----------



## kate2828

Thinking about purchasing the cartier sapphire love to stack with a plain love. Curious to know if anyone has done the same and would love to see photos. Thanks!


----------



## tenshix

avcbob said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.  My wife and I both got WG loves together, but hers has diamonds and mine doesn't.  I didn't know about the plating at the time we bought them.  Now hers looks like new, almost except for the normal scratches.  Mine looks good, but dull especially next to my YG. I asked our sales agent about having my WG plated.  She said they'd have to do a deep polish before plating and since it's only a year old, she suggested waiting a while. I wish I had known before I wore it to have it plated up front, but that's if plating it is a good idea at all. Bottom line, I'm curious to see what everyone says.



Sigh!! I wish I knew this was an option as well to do it up front. If I may ask, how many days did they take to do the plating? And did they also charge a plating fee?

One of my Cartier SA's said the Loves can only be deep polished up to 3 times (since they essentially strip down the top layer gold) so to "time it wisely" if you do choose to polish your Love. I personally don't like the idea of the deep polish though; we paid so much money for our bracelets it's like why devalue it further? Lol.


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I have a question regarding Love bracelet - why cant one take off the Love bracelet? Can you not remove it like a bangle? Sorry for this question , there is no boutique where I live and I have been wondering this for a long time. Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have a question regarding Love bracelet - why cant one take off the Love bracelet? Can you not remove it like a bangle? Sorry for this question , there is no boutique where I live and I have been wondering this for a long time. Thanks!


 
There are screws in the love bracelet (either end) so even though it comes with a screwdriver (the old ones did mine is signed Aldo Cipullo)
they are not so easily removed day to day


----------



## BocaBarbie

Does anyone’s Love bracelet have a “db” marking inside?  My YG does not have this, however, my white gold one does?


----------



## Yodabest

Does anyone have an action shot of a classic yellow gold love paired with a 10 diamond THIN yellow gold love?  Also, thoughts on this combo? And can people with diamond loves tell me, do the diamonds stay shiny despite 24/7 wear?

And another question  do people tend to wear the thin loves 24/7 like the classic? I know it’s easier to take on and off. My intention would be to just wear it the same as my classic love.

TIA!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I have a question regarding Love bracelet - why cant one take off the Love bracelet? Can you not remove it like a bangle? Sorry for this question , there is no boutique where I live and I have been wondering this for a long time. Thanks!


Hi. I have owned a RG 10 Love Bracelet for almost a year. I take it off frequently. I am really careful and I do it because I do not want to wear it daily especially since I do very aggressive gym workouts with kettlebells and even a sweatband over it would make me nervous. I just purchased the new thin Love bracelet with 10 diamonds yesterday in WG. I will post a picture later today.


----------



## Addicted to bags




----------



## luvmy3girls

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4081016
> View attachment 4081018



What size are your Loves?


----------



## Addicted to bags

luvmy3girls said:


> What size are your Loves?


16


----------



## thewildraven

Fashionisto2 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am purchasing my second love bracelet in the next few weeks, it will be a WG no diamonds to add to my existing YG.
> 
> What are your opinions on rhodium plating on Cartier white gold? I spoke to my sales rep and she said it was an option, but I am curious to see if anyone here has any recommendations, or has done it in the past!
> 
> Any feedback is greatly appreciated!



Just my opinion, why spend thousands on a bracelet just to hide it under rhodium plating that can be done on any old piece of gold. If you put a piece of cheap rhodium plated silver next to the rhodium plated love bracelet you would not be able to tell the difference in colour, unlike any unplated gold


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

Does anyone stack two or more love bracelets in different sizes? I lost a little weight and now my bracelet shifts down to the very bottom of my palm. Kind of challenging since i’m typing all day and constantly have to adjust. I’m wondering what would happen if I got another one in a size smaller


----------



## Cat2708

You and I are in the same boat!!! I am planning on getting a second love maybe next month for my birthday and am wondering if I should just sell my 19 and take a loss to be happy about my bracelet once and for all! 
Everyone here says stick to the same size so they don’t overlap. But at times I wonder how two of differing sizes actually look on the hand! 
Maybe I might like it? 
I hate having my 19 on the meat of my palm so much these days. I originally bought the 18 when pregnant and ended up having health issues and lost lots of weight... now I am stuck with figuring out what to do. 





AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> Does anyone stack two or more love bracelets in different sizes? I lost a little weight and now my bracelet shifts down to the very bottom of my palm. Kind of challenging since i’m typing all day and constantly have to adjust. I’m wondering what would happen if I got another one in a size smaller


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cat2708 said:


> You and I are in the same boat!!! I am planning on getting a second love maybe next month for my birthday and am wondering if I should just sell my 19 and take a loss to be happy about my bracelet once and for all!
> Everyone here says stick to the same size so they don’t overlap. But at times I wonder how two of differing sizes actually look on the hand!
> Maybe I might like it?
> I hate having my 19 on the meat of my palm so much these days. I originally bought the 18 when pregnant and ended up having health issues and lost lots of weight... now I am stuck with figuring out what to do.


I'm sorry to say If you get one smaller, the smaller one will keep sliding under the bigger one and you'll be in the same boat with the bigger one around your palm.


----------



## Cat2708

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm sorry to say If you get one smaller, the smaller one will keep sliding under the bigger one and you'll be in the same boat with the bigger one around your palm.



Yea I’m sure that would be the case. I was also looking at bangles other than Cartier like the Tiffany Two hinge in plain gold. It fits abit smaller in cm than my 19 and it doesn’t allow it to go far on my palm as two 19s would. 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## EBMIC

Cat2708 said:


> You and I are in the same boat!!! I am planning on getting a second love maybe next month for my birthday and am wondering if I should just sell my 19 and take a loss to be happy about my bracelet once and for all!
> Everyone here says stick to the same size so they don’t overlap. But at times I wonder how two of differing sizes actually look on the hand!
> Maybe I might like it?
> I hate having my 19 on the meat of my palm so much these days. I originally bought the 18 when pregnant and ended up having health issues and lost lots of weight... now I am stuck with figuring out what to do.


Beautiful


----------



## callieeee

kate2828 said:


> Thinking about purchasing the cartier sapphire love to stack with a plain love. Curious to know if anyone has done the same and would love to see photos. Thanks!







I have a plain yellow stacked with the rose gold rainbow


----------



## callieeee

callieeee said:


> View attachment 4084985
> View attachment 4084986
> 
> 
> I have a plain yellow stacked with the rose gold rainbow


----------



## SilverBen

Does anyone stack the 10 diamond love with the pave and care to show mod shots? TIA!


----------



## goldengirl123

callieeee said:


> View attachment 4084985
> View attachment 4084986
> 
> 
> I have a plain yellow stacked with the rose gold rainbow




I love this combination! Can you tell a noticeable difference between the PG and the YG? In you photos they look fairly similar in color.


----------



## callieeee

goldengirl123 said:


> I love this combination! Can you tell a noticeable difference between the PG and the YG? In you photos they look fairly similar in color.



Just a slight difference the rose has just a hint of pink


----------



## Bethc

A pic of my original stack with my sapphire Love, 
not sure why the pic is so big?


----------



## Bethc

My current stack, I added a YG and I don’t wear the sapphire everyday


----------



## goldengirl123

Bethc said:


> My current stack, I added a YG and I don’t wear the sapphire everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085558




Beautiful stack!!  Is there a reason why you don't wear your rainbow LOVE daily?  Is it too fragile, etc?


----------



## Bethc

goldengirl123 said:


> Beautiful stack!!  Is there a reason why you don't wear your rainbow LOVE daily?  Is it too fragile, etc?



Thank you!  Cartier actually says it’s too fragile to wear everyday, I haven’t had any problems with it.  I don’t wear it all the time because it sets off the alarm at the airport.


----------



## jadore couture

Need help, just got some Loves from hubby and I'm in between size 16 and 17 so I told him to get me the 17, now I'm worried that they are too big. I measure right at 16cm, but my wrists are more round than they are flat and they do turn easily when they are about 2" down my wrist. If I lift my hand, they fall about 3" down from the crease of my wrist. I went to Cartier and the SA said 16 is a better fit as the 17's. I was torn between the two fit. Since my wrists are more round the 16's fit better width wise but depth wise was slightly snug. What are your thoughts? Too Big or Just right?


----------



## kate2828

jadore couture said:


> View attachment 4086250
> View attachment 4086251
> View attachment 4086252
> View attachment 4086253
> View attachment 4086255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need help, just got some Loves from hubby and I'm in between size 16 and 17 so I told him to get me the 17, now I'm worried that they are too big. I measure right at 16cm, but my wrists are more round than they are flat and they do turn easily when they are about 2" down my wrist. If I lift my hand, they fall about 3" down from the crease of my wrist. I went to Cartier and the SA said 16 is a better fit as the 17's. I was torn between the two fit. Since my wrists are more round the 16's fit better width wise but depth wise was slightly snug. What are your thoughts? Too Big or Just right?



I think this size looks good on you. Mine fall about the same length down possibly further. I found the 16 too restrictive. It also gives you options when you want to stack other bracelets and bangles like cdcs or hapis or clics.


----------



## CartierLVer

jadore couture said:


> View attachment 4086250
> View attachment 4086251
> View attachment 4086252
> View attachment 4086253
> View attachment 4086255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need help, just got some Loves from hubby and I'm in between size 16 and 17 so I told him to get me the 17, now I'm worried that they are too big. I measure right at 16cm, but my wrists are more round than they are flat and they do turn easily when they are about 2" down my wrist. If I lift my hand, they fall about 3" down from the crease of my wrist. I went to Cartier and the SA said 16 is a better fit as the 17's. I was torn between the two fit. Since my wrists are more round the 16's fit better width wise but depth wise was slightly snug. What are your thoughts? Too Big or Just right?



If that is a size 17 it looks good on you! If you size down it might get to snug in the summer time or when you eat salty foods that may cause you to swell up! Hopefully it’s not too much of a bother! Congrats.


----------



## miznina

Looks stunning and the right size on you [emoji7]


----------



## Zucnarf

jadore couture said:


> View attachment 4086250
> View attachment 4086251
> View attachment 4086252
> View attachment 4086253
> View attachment 4086255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need help, just got some Loves from hubby and I'm in between size 16 and 17 so I told him to get me the 17, now I'm worried that they are too big. I measure right at 16cm, but my wrists are more round than they are flat and they do turn easily when they are about 2" down my wrist. If I lift my hand, they fall about 3" down from the crease of my wrist. I went to Cartier and the SA said 16 is a better fit as the 17's. I was torn between the two fit. Since my wrists are more round the 16's fit better width wise but depth wise was slightly snug. What are your thoughts? Too Big or Just right?



Looks perfect!
Post more pics on daylight, this is a dream!!


----------



## jadore couture

kate2828 said:


> I think this size looks good on you. Mine fall about the same length down possibly further. I found the 16 too restrictive. It also gives you options when you want to stack other bracelets and bangles like cdcs or hapis or clics.


Good point! Do you ever wear with your watch? I tried and it slides under my watch as I wear my watch a little loose too.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love this stack!


----------



## samouu

Hi everyone, I bought this Cartier love bracelet white gold in a rush from a local seller, she didn't have the receipt or certificate. 
Recently I got another Carier love bracelet but yellow gold with certificate and what I realized is that the screwdrivers are different and it made me wonder if the white bracelet is fake? Can you please help me?
I posted in the authenticate thread but it is not very active so I thought any suggestions here could help?
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks


----------



## samouu




----------



## Cartier Forever

samouu said:


> View attachment 4092063
> View attachment 4092064
> View attachment 4092065
> View attachment 4092066
> View attachment 4092067
> View attachment 4092068
> View attachment 4092069
> View attachment 4092070



I have 2 Loves and both of them have the new screw system like yours, but I think there should be serial no. on both halves of the bracelet.


----------



## Cartier Forever

I am newbie to the PF. I got so many useful info here and helped me a lot in my Cartier purchases. So I think it's time for me to join you gals

Here is my current stack


----------



## Cartier Forever

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## samouu

Cartier Forever said:


> I have 2 Loves and both of them have the new screw system like yours, but I think there should be serial no. on both halves of the bracelet.



Hi there thanks for your info. Yes, well only the bracelets as from 2017 have serial numbers on both sides. This on is an older one. I just want to make sure it looks legit as from authenticators here.


----------



## Cartier Forever

samouu said:


> Hi there thanks for your info. Yes, well only the bracelets as from 2017 have serial numbers on both sides. This on is an older one. I just want to make sure it looks legit as from
> authenticators here.



Thanks for your info


----------



## s865120

Hi everyone,

I need some helps. I had my bracelet last year in size 17 WG and actually i was between 17 and 18,but my SA recommended 17, i also like it snug.My wrist is around 15.7cm nearly 16 cm,for me 17 is little bit tight,but 18 is also little bit too loose that i worried about to be annoyed, thats why i chose size 17. I was happy about that and in Winter was quite comfortable,but now in Summer is totally different,it cannot be moved easily cause my wrist swell and it bothers me,so i am thinking about to sale it and buy a bigger one,but i am also afraid if i buy one size bigger, maybe will be too loose and also bother me again, hope they could have 17.5! here is some Picture.WG is 17 and YG is 18. Does anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## Cclover2013

Hi all, so my family member is going to Paris and London at the end of the month. Would it be better getting my love bracelet here the US without tax? Or Paris or London with vat refund? Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## Cartier Forever

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi all, so my family member is going to Paris and London at the end of the month. Would it be better getting my love bracelet here the US without tax? Or Paris or London with vat refund? Thank you so much ❤️



Seems you can get the best deal at Heathrow, but you need to email them to make sure they have the item you want. Just to make sure your size coz you cannot exchange it easily.


----------



## Cclover2013

Cartier Forever said:


> Seems you can get the best deal at Heathrow, but you need to email them to make sure they have the item you want. Just to make sure your size coz you cannot exchange it easily.


Thank you hun. I sent them an email. Do you know how much the savings are?


----------



## Cat2708

I was in the same position with the 18 vs 19 and took the 19 bracelet. I lost a lot of weight so it hangs really low now and I realized that we gain and loose a lot so sometimes it’s better to have wiggle room. 
The 18 does look great and comfortable 
It also doesn’t look so large that you can’t wear it in winter or when you are not swollen 
Having space let’s you stack comfortably too. 





s865120 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some helps. I had my bracelet last year in size 17 WG and actually i was between 17 and 18,but my SA recommended 17, i also like it snug.My wrist is around 15.7cm nearly 16 cm,for me 17 is little bit tight,but 18 is also little bit too loose that i worried about to be annoyed, thats why i chose size 17. I was happy about that and in Winter was quite comfortable,but now in Summer is totally different,it cannot be moved easily cause my wrist swell and it bothers me,so i am thinking about to sale it and buy a bigger one,but i am also afraid if i buy one size bigger, maybe will be too loose and also bother me again, hope they could have 17.5! here is some Picture.WG is 17 and YG is 18. Does anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Cclover2013 said:


> Thank you hun. I sent them an email. Do you know how much the savings are?





Cclover2013 said:


> Thank you hun. I sent them an email. Do you know how much the savings are?



I live in HK so there is no VAT here. When my friend went to Heathrow last year, she said the price was similar to those in HK or maybe even a little bit cheaper. Just give you a reference, the current price of the plain YG/PG love bracelet is around USD6300 in HK now.


----------



## Bethc

I went to Cartier today to have my bracelets cleaned... my [emoji173]️ stack & my RG JUC is on my other arm


----------



## bellapurse

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi all, so my family member is going to Paris and London at the end of the month. Would it be better getting my love bracelet here the US without tax? Or Paris or London with vat refund? Thank you so much [emoji173]️



I saved just a couple hundred $s, in Paris, and that’s because I don’t have a Cartier in my state.  You have to take in consideration that it must be declared in customs.


----------



## avcbob

bellapurse said:


> I saved just a couple hundred $s, in Paris, and that’s because I don’t have a Cartier in my state.  You have to take in consideration that it must be declared in customs.


You may be required pay a use tax instead of sales tax.  In California, for instance, you can't legally avoid the sales tax, just because a vendor doesn't collect it.


----------



## bellapurse

avcbob said:


> You may be required pay a use tax instead of sales tax.  In California, for instance, you can't legally avoid the sales tax, just because a vendor doesn't collect it.



Correct!  When filing your yearly taxes you must do that but when entering customs your dues are paid.  
I usually don’t buy anything overseas if it is not a major savings or something I won’t see in the US for a while.  I bought the thin Love because it was very new at the moment and not  every boutique had it at that time.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi all, so my family member is going to Paris and London at the end of the month. Would it be better getting my love bracelet here the US without tax? Or Paris or London with vat refund? Thank you so much [emoji173]️



Hi Cclover

Do you mind share with me or pm where are you still able to get it tax free? I asked couple places they said no.


----------



## Storm Spirit

s865120 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some helps. I had my bracelet last year in size 17 WG and actually i was between 17 and 18,but my SA recommended 17, i also like it snug.My wrist is around 15.7cm nearly 16 cm,for me 17 is little bit tight,but 18 is also little bit too loose that i worried about to be annoyed, thats why i chose size 17. I was happy about that and in Winter was quite comfortable,but now in Summer is totally different,it cannot be moved easily cause my wrist swell and it bothers me,so i am thinking about to sale it and buy a bigger one,but i am also afraid if i buy one size bigger, maybe will be too loose and also bother me again, hope they could have 17.5! here is some Picture.WG is 17 and YG is 18. Does anyone have some suggestions?



If you're right handed, have you tried moving it to the left to see what that feels like? Your non dominant wrist should be a tiny bit smaller so it might be more comfortable there. I had the same problem deciding between 16 and 17 (14.5cm wrist), and decided to get the 17 because the 16's screws were hitting my wrist bone. If given the choice between a little bit too tight or a little bit too loose, I'd personally choose the latter to account for possible weight gain, wrist swelling, etc.


----------



## cateb

Hi! Pretty new here but I’ve been reading all of your posts and photos. I decided I wanted a Love but couldn’t decide between a Small or Original. Finally decided on the RG original and I’m so so happy. Wanted to share and thank you for all of your knowledge!!!


----------



## gymangel812

this might be a dumb question, is it bad to take the bracelet off often? i know they're meant to stay on all the time but i do gymnastics and it really bangs around on my wrist and is probably a safety hazard. i take it off once a week.


----------



## goldengirl123

Cartier Forever said:


> Thanks for letting me share


I am obsessed with the rainbow love. Have you had it long? And does the smaller chain bracelet with the single sapphire pass under the love bracelets?


----------



## Addicted to bags

gymangel812 said:


> this might be a dumb question, is it bad to take the bracelet off often? i know they're meant to stay on all the time but i do gymnastics and it really bangs around on my wrist and is probably a safety hazard. i take it off once a week.


Not a dumb question. I do not wear mine everyday also. I work out at least 3 days a week doing very heavy kettlebell work which hit my wrist when I am swinging them overhead and such. So I only choose to wear it on certain occasions. Been doing this for at least a year and it's worked out ok for me. Not recommending it for others, it works for me.  I actually bought a new WG LOVE in the small size recently and do the same thing. Again, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Cartier Forever

goldengirl123 said:


> I am obsessed with the rainbow love. Have you had it long? And does the smaller chain bracelet with the single sapphire pass under the love bracelets?



The rainbow is a new addition to my stack. I have been wearing it for nearly a month. All the chain bracelets do pass under the loves but I get used to it already


----------



## Cartier Forever

Cclover2013 said:


> Thank you hun. I sent them an email. Do you know how much the savings are?



Hey, my friend just went to Heathrow today and she checked the price. The plain YG/PG classic is GBP4500 and the YG/PG thin is GBP2815.


----------



## Cartier Forever

cateb said:


> Hi! Pretty new here but I’ve been reading all of your posts and photos. I decided I wanted a Love but couldn’t decide between a Small or Original. Finally decided on the RG
> original and I’m so so happy. Wanted to share and thank you for all of your knowledge!!!



Congratulations! Beautiful stack


----------



## MahaM

s865120 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some helps. I had my bracelet last year in size 17 WG and actually i was between 17 and 18,but my SA recommended 17, i also like it snug.My wrist is around 15.7cm nearly 16 cm,for me 17 is little bit tight,but 18 is also little bit too loose that i worried about to be annoyed, thats why i chose size 17. I was happy about that and in Winter was quite comfortable,but now in Summer is totally different,it cannot be moved easily cause my wrist swell and it bothers me,so i am thinking about to sale it and buy a bigger one,but i am also afraid if i buy one size bigger, maybe will be too loose and also bother me again, hope they could have 17.5! here is some Picture.WG is 17 and YG is 18. Does anyone have some suggestions?


I think size 17 looks good on you.


----------



## morc324

s865120 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some helps. I had my bracelet last year in size 17 WG and actually i was between 17 and 18,but my SA recommended 17, i also like it snug.My wrist is around 15.7cm nearly 16 cm,for me 17 is little bit tight,but 18 is also little bit too loose that i worried about to be annoyed, thats why i chose size 17. I was happy about that and in Winter was quite comfortable,but now in Summer is totally different,it cannot be moved easily cause my wrist swell and it bothers me,so i am thinking about to sale it and buy a bigger one,but i am also afraid if i buy one size bigger, maybe will be too loose and also bother me again, hope they could have 17.5! here is some Picture.WG is 17 and YG is 18. Does anyone have some suggestions?




Same thing happened to me. Bought the 17, after the SA said it was the "right way" it should fit. I've regretted not getting the larger size ever since that first warm season came around.


----------



## Cclover2013

Cartier Forever said:


> Hey, my friend just went to Heathrow today and she checked the price. The plain YG/PG classic is GBP4500 and the YG/PG thin is GBP2815.


Thank you hun!!!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

morc324 said:


> Same thing happened to me. Bought the 17, after the SA said it was the "right way" it should fit. I've regretted not getting the larger size ever since that first warm season came around.



SA tried to tell me the size I wanted wasn't the right fit and too loose (it was only one size bigger than she suggested) and I'm SO glad I went up one size.  I think SAs need to focus more on your style vs what is the "right way".  The size of my wrist definitely fluctuates with the weather (and TOM) and I know the fitted size would have been too constricting when things swell.  Plus, there would have been NO chance of stacking.  I also just like the look of a Love that moves a little more freely on the wrist (but that's my taste) and for me this is the "right way".


----------



## kyyan

Cartier Forever said:


> Hey, my friend just went to Heathrow today and she checked the price. The plain YG/PG classic is GBP4500 and the YG/PG thin is GBP2815.


How was the sizing selection at Heathrow? Did they have a lot of sizes? Did she have to reserve in advance?


----------



## Cartier Forever

kyyan said:


> How was the sizing selection at Heathrow? Did they have a lot of sizes? Did she have to reserve in advance?



My friend just saw the display there and she did not ask for a specific size. It is better to email or call them to reserve the items in advance.


----------



## joyoflife646

Quick question-
Did any of your love bracelets come with a outer box with a clear sticker as shown in this photo? There’s a gently worn Cartier love cuff online that I’m interested in buying that looks legit in all other respects but I’m not sure about the box. Thanks!


----------



## Cartier Forever

joyoflife646 said:


> View attachment 4098101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question-
> Did any of your love bracelets come with a outer box with a clear sticker as shown in this photo? There’s a gently worn Cartier love cuff online that I’m interested in buying that looks legit in all other respects but I’m not sure about the box. Thanks!



I have 2 classic and 1 thin loves. They all came with outer boxes with clear stickers. Here is a pic of one of the boxes.


----------



## joyoflife646

Cartier Forever said:


> I have 2 classic and 1 thin loves. They all came with outer boxes with clear stickers. Here is a pic of one of the boxes.



I appreciate the reply! Thank you!


----------



## cateb

Cartier Forever said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful stack



Thank you!!


----------



## schanelbags

Could you please help provide the inner diameter measurement in cm (A & B) of the classic love bracelet in size 16 and 17 as shown in the picture?  

I'm debating between size 16 and 17! My wrist size is 15cm. The 16 fits well/snug with a bit of room but afraid that it might be uncomfortable long term... or do you get use to it?? 17 seems too loose with lots of movement. Would love to know your thoughts or suggestions! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cartier Forever

schanelbags said:


> View attachment 4098207
> 
> 
> Could you please help provide the inner diameter measurement in cm (A & B) of the classic love bracelet in size 16 and 17 as shown in the picture?
> 
> I'm debating between size 16 and 17! My wrist size is 15cm. The 16 fits well/snug with a bit of room but afraid that it might be uncomfortable long term... or do you get use to it?? 17 seems too loose with lots of movement. Would love to know your thoughts or suggestions! Thanks in advance!



My wrist size is 14cm, I tried both size 15 and 16 at the boutique. The SA suggested me to get the 16 and I am happy with it. I can wear the size 15 but after having the love for 1 year, I am very sure the 15 would be too tight during summer. If you plan to stack more loves, better get the size 17. Do you have a boutique nearby?


----------



## annanas

schanelbags said:


> View attachment 4098207
> 
> 
> Could you please help provide the inner diameter measurement in cm (A & B) of the classic love bracelet in size 16 and 17 as shown in the picture?
> 
> I'm debating between size 16 and 17! My wrist size is 15cm. The 16 fits well/snug with a bit of room but afraid that it might be uncomfortable long term... or do you get use to it?? 17 seems too loose with lots of movement. Would love to know your thoughts or suggestions! Thanks in advance!



My wrist is pretty much exactly 15cm and I wear a 17.  I tried on a 16 and could put it on but it was uncomfortable on the bony bit and I’m glad I went with a 17 as I now have two stacked which would never have worked with a 16.


----------



## Cartier Forever

annanas said:


> My wrist is pretty much exactly 15cm and I wear a 17.  I tried on a 16 and could put it on but it was uncomfortable on the bony bit and I’m glad I went with a 17 as I now have two stacked which would never have worked with a 16.



Can't agree more. And the SA said as long as the bracelets don't turn on your wrist, it is fine even they are a bit loose.


----------



## Stacy31

schanelbags said:


> View attachment 4098207
> 
> 
> Could you please help provide the inner diameter measurement in cm (A & B) of the classic love bracelet in size 16 and 17 as shown in the picture?
> 
> I'm debating between size 16 and 17! My wrist size is 15cm. The 16 fits well/snug with a bit of room but afraid that it might be uncomfortable long term... or do you get use to it?? 17 seems too loose with lots of movement. Would love to know your thoughts or suggestions! Thanks in advance!


I am in the same position as you are! This is why I haven't taken the plunge yet.  Cartier really needs to make a 16.5...that would be perfection


----------



## voodoodoll2005

schanelbags said:


> View attachment 4098207
> 
> 
> Could you please help provide the inner diameter measurement in cm (A & B) of the classic love bracelet in size 16 and 17 as shown in the picture?
> 
> I'm debating between size 16 and 17! My wrist size is 15cm. The 16 fits well/snug with a bit of room but afraid that it might be uncomfortable long term... or do you get use to it?? 17 seems too loose with lots of movement. Would love to know your thoughts or suggestions! Thanks in advance!


I would really suggest going to a boutique to try the bracelet on in person.

My wrist is just under 15cm, and I debated over 16 vs 17 for a looooong time.

In the end, I went with 16 because 17 turned on my wrist on its own, and I knew it would bother me more than anything else.

Almost 1 yr later, I'm still so in love with my bracelet. I have never taken it off, and most of the time I don't even notice it's on my wrist.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## schanelbags

Cartier Forever said:


> My wrist size is 14cm, I tried both size 15 and 16 at the boutique. The SA suggested me to get the 16 and I am happy with it. I can wear the size 15 but after having the love for 1 year, I am very sure the 15 would be too tight during summer. If you plan to stack more loves, better get the size 17. Do you have a boutique nearby?





annanas said:


> My wrist is pretty much exactly 15cm and I wear a 17.  I tried on a 16 and could put it on but it was uncomfortable on the bony bit and I’m glad I went with a 17 as I now have two stacked which would never have worked with a 16.





voodoodoll2005 said:


> I would really suggest going to a boutique to try the bracelet on in person.
> 
> My wrist is just under 15cm, and I debated over 16 vs 17 for a looooong time.
> 
> In the end, I went with 16 because 17 turned on my wrist on its own, and I knew it would bother me more than anything else.
> 
> Almost 1 yr later, I'm still so in love with my bracelet. I have never taken it off, and most of the time I don't even notice it's on my wrist.
> 
> Best of luck to you!



Thanks for your response! I tried both in the boutique and a couple SAs recommended size 16 as the 17 was too loose and it also turns on my wrist. If possible, could you please post pictures of how it fits on you? 




Stacy31 said:


> I am in the same position as you are! This is why I haven't taken the plunge yet.  Cartier really needs to make a 16.5...that would be perfection



I know right!


----------



## perleegirl

There isn't much activity on the JUC thread, so I thought I would try here...
For those of you that also own the JUC bracelet, how has it held up to daily wear and tear? I am contemplating the Y/G partial diamond to pair with my LOVE.


----------



## marwaaa

perleegirl said:


> There isn't much activity on the JUC thread, so I thought I would try here...
> For those of you that also own the JUC bracelet, how has it held up to daily wear and tear? I am contemplating the Y/G partial diamond to pair with my LOVE.



I have the plain RG JUC, and I love it. It holds up great, minor scratches from wear. I do try to avoid wearing it with chunkier sweaters so it doesn’t catch, but overall, one of my favorite pieces of jewelry!


----------



## perleegirl

Oh good! Glad to hear as I am wanting to wear and enjoy often!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## miznina

perleegirl said:


> There isn't much activity on the JUC thread, so I thought I would try here...
> For those of you that also own the JUC bracelet, how has it held up to daily wear and tear? I am contemplating the Y/G partial diamond to pair with my LOVE.



Yes also curious about this [emoji4]


----------



## Perli

schanelbags said:


> Thanks for your response! I tried both in the boutique and a couple SAs recommended size 16 as the 17 was too loose and it also turns on my wrist. If possible, could you please post pictures of how it fits on you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right!



My LOVE- story is the same, decided to get size 16 more than two years ago, no regrets. Took some pictures for you, I‘m at work so please excuse the background... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hope that helps! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## schanelbags

Perli said:


> My LOVE- story is the same, decided to get size 16 more than two years ago, no regrets. Took some pictures for you, I‘m at work so please excuse the background...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100183
> View attachment 4100184
> View attachment 4100185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps! Have a wonderful weekend!



Thanks for sharing and it looks great on you!  

Are you able to turn it around on your wrist? My concern with size 16 is the screws inside sit fairly close with not much wiggle room when it's around my wrist bone. Is this normal? Is yours like that or leave imprint and did it just take time to get use to it?


----------



## Perli

schanelbags said:


> Thanks for sharing and it looks great on you!
> 
> Are you able to turn it around on your wrist? My concern with size 16 is the screws inside sit fairly close with not much wiggle room when it's around my wrist bone. Is this normal? Is yours like that or leave imprint and did it just take time to get use to it?



Yes, I am able to turn it around and yes, it leaves marks from time to time. That doesn`t bother me at all, I´m surprised about that myself, I can be very sensitive with stuff like that. I did get used to the bracelet very quickly, it took maybe two ot three days of wearing it. I love it, I wanted it for such a long time and I´m glad it works for me. It really becomes a part of you, in a way.


----------



## iris gordon

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Please keep us posted on this once you get your first bracelet back because I'd love to know the answer to this.  I recently tried on a preloved Love size 17 (not sure what year it was from) and the fit was different than what I have tried on in the boutique.  The preloved was for sure a smaller fit, but I thought I was being crazy.  How could an exact measurement like that change?  I've been told that the new Loves weigh less than the older loves since Cartier uses less gold now (not sure if that is true or has anything to do with this).  Congrats on your new Love and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## iris gordon

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Please keep us posted on this once you get your first bracelet back because I'd love to know the answer to this.  I recently tried on a preloved Love size 17 (not sure what year it was from) and the fit was different than what I have tried on in the boutique.  The preloved was for sure a smaller fit, but I thought I was being crazy.  How could an exact measurement like that change?  I've been told that the new Loves weigh less than the older loves since Cartier uses less gold now (not sure if that is true or has anything to do with this).  Congrats on your new Love and Happy Anniversary!


hi, how do you like wearing the older one with your brand new one, based on fit and look. I have an old 16 and a new one other than the shape differentiation which is obvious, i do not like the way it looks


----------



## Zucnarf

schanelbags said:


> View attachment 4098207
> 
> 
> Could you please help provide the inner diameter measurement in cm (A & B) of the classic love bracelet in size 16 and 17 as shown in the picture?
> 
> I'm debating between size 16 and 17! My wrist size is 15cm. The 16 fits well/snug with a bit of room but afraid that it might be uncomfortable long term... or do you get use to it?? 17 seems too loose with lots of movement. Would love to know your thoughts or suggestions! Thanks in advance!



I have size 16 and wrist 14.5 cm and it is
Perfect for me.
If I were 15 cm wrist I would go with 17.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

schanelbags said:


> Thanks for your response! I tried both in the boutique and a couple SAs recommended size 16 as the 17 was too loose and it also turns on my wrist. If possible, could you please post pictures of how it fits on you?



Here is the picture I posted when I first got my bracelet. It is a close fit, but not uncomfortable. HTH!


----------



## SilverBen

Todays look! Just for anyone one the deciding between diamond vs non-diamond , as I did for a while. I have noticed less mod shots of the 10 diamond version so hope this helps add to the mix


----------



## Cartier Forever

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Todays look! Just for anyone one the deciding between diamond vs non-diamond , as I did for a while. I have noticed less mod shots of the 10 diamond version so hope this helps add to the mix
> 
> View attachment 4105815


Looks so beautiful with your VCA[emoji7]


----------



## BalLVLover

perleegirl said:


> There isn't much activity on the JUC thread, so I thought I would try here...
> For those of you that also own the JUC bracelet, how has it held up to daily wear and tear? I am contemplating the Y/G partial diamond to pair with my LOVE.



I’ve worn mine everyday since Christmas along with my love cuff and no issues at all. A few minor scratches but that’s to be expected.


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

joyoflife646 said:


> View attachment 4098101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question-
> Did any of your love bracelets come with a outer box with a clear sticker as shown in this photo? There’s a gently worn Cartier love cuff online that I’m interested in buying that looks legit in all other respects but I’m not sure about the box. Thanks!





	

		
			
		

		
	
 My love bracelet came with this clear sticker! Hope it helps! 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## 336

I had a looooong back and forth back and forth deciding between a 16 and a 17 and in the end got a 16. 
The 16 sits more on the wrist, whereas the 17 sits lower, more on the forearm, if that makes sense. 
The 17 has more wiggle room and if you really twist it, you can turn it on your arm. HTH


----------



## pelly

Hello, can I please check if the diamond versions are still slightly thicker than plain versions? Thanks!


----------



## Cartier Forever

pelly said:


> Hello, can I please check if the diamond versions are still slightly thicker than plain versions? Thanks!


Seems the 4 and 10 diamonds are same as the plain one, but the pave verion is thicker.


----------



## pelly

I see, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## south-of-france

Bethc said:


> I went to Cartier today to have my bracelets cleaned... my [emoji173]️ stack & my RG JUC is on my other arm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095111



Hi, how do you like your white gold amethyst/sapphire etc. bracelet? I‘m thinking about that one!


----------



## south-of-france

Does the cuff spin around so that the opening is on top a lot? I don‘t like to wear snug bracelets...


----------



## Cartier Forever

south-of-france said:


> Does the cuff spin around so that the opening is on top a lot? I don‘t like to wear snug bracelets...


The cuff is more oval in shape when comparing to the full bracelet, so it won't spin easily if you have chosen the correct size. I tried it at the boutique, the opening of the cuff is very small and it is quite painful to put it on. Maybe just the problem of the shape of my wrist[emoji21]


----------



## avcbob

I decided to have my Love plated and sent it in last week through a boutique.  They didn't quote a time frame; I'll let you know when I get it back.  It's going to cost about $200.00. As far as the deep polish, I'm at an age where I hope I have to worry about having it polished 2 or 3 more times over 20 years! The bracelet and plating will probably out live me!




tenshix said:


> Sigh!! I wish I knew this was an option as well to do it up front. If I may ask, how many days did they take to do the plating? And did they also charge a plating fee?
> 
> One of my Cartier SA's said the Loves can only be deep polished up to 3 times (since they essentially strip down the top layer gold) so to "time it wisely" if you do choose to polish your Love. I personally don't like the idea of the deep polish though; we paid so much money for our bracelets it's like why devalue it further? Lol.


----------



## Louish

Cartier Forever said:


> Thanks for letting me share



I love love love the burgundy cord on your trinity bracelet


----------



## HeartHermes

Cartier Forever said:


> The cuff is more oval in shape when comparing to the full bracelet, so it won't spin easily if you have chosen the correct size. I tried it at the boutique, the opening of the cuff is very small and it is quite painful to put it on. Maybe just the problem of the shape of my wrist[emoji21]


I found it rather painful to put on and take off, too.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Louish said:


> I love love love the burgundy cord on your trinity bracelet


Thank you


----------



## nycmamaofone

HeartHermes said:


> I found it rather painful to put on and take off, too.



There is a trick to put it on so it doesn't hurt at all. I didn't know it when I first tried it on so it left welts on my skin. Now I can do it without any issues at all.


----------



## frizzare

Hi everyone! So my mom just recently gave me her love bracelet because she doesn't wear it anymore but i don't know if it fits correctly? it goes down about an inch from my wrist bone and i can turn it if my arm is at a certain angle. It's a bit tight and the only option i have is to sell it and buy a new one. There's no sentimental value or anything my mom wouldn't care if i sold it and got a new one but i'm just debating if it's worth it. Please let me know if you guys think the size 16 is too tight on me..

[URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/frizzare/media/43898A09-AB50-4510-9BD0-E27C890763C1_zps2evvtsgx.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL][URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/frizzare/media/297CE2EA-3263-408B-A185-8156EB659A96_zpsbjqwoqig.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/frizzare/media/051DE7AD-2E8D-47F1-A830-141E9886DBD3_zpsbrebsbau.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/frizzare/media/D7FFB327-340F-4FA1-AC16-C00C16EE964F_zpso8xflgvm.jpeg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MahaM

frizzare said:


> Hi everyone! So my mom just recently gave me her love bracelet because she doesn't wear it anymore but i don't know if it fits correctly? it goes down about an inch from my wrist bone and i can turn it if my arm is at a certain angle. It's a bit tight and the only option i have is to sell it and buy a new one. There's no sentimental value or anything my mom wouldn't care if i sold it and got a new one but i'm just debating if it's worth it. Please let me know if you guys think the size 16 is too tight on me..


Seems to be it is a good size.


----------



## Cat2708

frizzare said:


> Hi everyone! So my mom just recently gave me her love bracelet because she doesn't wear it anymore but i don't know if it fits correctly? it goes down about an inch from my wrist bone and i can turn it if my arm is at a certain angle. It's a bit tight and the only option i have is to sell it and buy a new one. There's no sentimental value or anything my mom wouldn't care if i sold it and got a new one but i'm just debating if it's worth it. Please let me know if you guys think the size 16 is too tight on me..



Looks like a great fit, you have lots of room to stack and if you gain weight it’s still looking like a great fit


----------



## Louish

frizzare said:


> Hi everyone! So my mom just recently gave me her love bracelet because she doesn't wear it anymore but i don't know if it fits correctly? it goes down about an inch from my wrist bone and i can turn it if my arm is at a certain angle. It's a bit tight and the only option i have is to sell it and buy a new one. There's no sentimental value or anything my mom wouldn't care if i sold it and got a new one but i'm just debating if it's worth it. Please let me know if you guys think the size 16 is too tight on me..



I think it looks gorgeous on you. Is it YG or RG?


----------



## qogofud

frizzare said:


> Hi everyone! So my mom just recently gave me her love bracelet because she doesn't wear it anymore but i don't know if it fits correctly? it goes down about an inch from my wrist bone and i can turn it if my arm is at a certain angle. It's a bit tight and the only option i have is to sell it and buy a new one. There's no sentimental value or anything my mom wouldn't care if i sold it and got a new one but i'm just debating if it's worth it. Please let me know if you guys think the size 16 is too tight on me..



My bracelet fits pretty much exactly like this - I would've thought these were my mod shots if not for the diamonds!  Unless the tightness is physically bothering you, this looks like a great fit and I'd keep it. I kept going back and forth about sizing up, but am very glad I didn't -- even when the screws leave marks, I don't really feel or notice it. My city is also in full summer mode right now and in the middle of a heat wave (95 F!), and the bracelet hasn't bothered me.


----------



## furtoes

looks good!


----------



## frizzare

MahaM said:


> Seems to be it is a good size.



thank you!



Cat2708 said:


> Looks like a great fit, you have lots of room to stack and if you gain weight it’s still looking like a great fit



haha thank you!



Louish said:


> I think it looks gorgeous on you. Is it YG or RG?



RG! My skin tone makes it look questionable haha. I originally wanted the WG because all my jewelry is WG or silver but I've grown to love the fact that the RG blends into my skin a little and is more subtle than the WG or YG.



qogofud said:


> My bracelet fits pretty much exactly like this - I would've thought these were my mod shots if not for the diamonds!  Unless the tightness is physically bothering you, this looks like a great fit and I'd keep it. I kept going back and forth about sizing up, but am very glad I didn't -- even when the screws leave marks, I don't really feel or notice it. My city is also in full summer mode right now and in the middle of a heat wave (95 F!), and the bracelet hasn't bothered me.



haha yes my city is also in the middle of a heatwave and it hasn't bothered me at all besides the occasional marks left by the screws. I was just feeling a bit insecure about my size because i keep seeing other people's loves (on youtube, instagram, here) that fit on the looser side that made me question whether mine was too tight. Thank you for the peace of mind


----------



## qogofud

frizzare said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> haha thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> RG! My skin tone makes it look questionable haha. I originally wanted the WG because all my jewelry is WG or silver but I've grown to love the fact that the RG blends into my skin a little and is more subtle than the WG or YG.
> 
> 
> 
> haha yes my city is also in the middle of a heatwave and it hasn't bothered me at all besides the occasional marks left by the screws. I was just feeling a bit insecure about my size because i keep seeing other people's loves (on youtube, instagram, here) that fit on the looser side that made me question whether mine was too tight. Thank you for the peace of mind



Yes, that was exactly why I kept doubting the "tight fit" size I got!! I kept searching on IG and TPF for other tight fits, but saw more pics of the looser fit... Rest assured, sounds like your bracelet's fit is perfect for you. Looks beautiful - enjoy!


----------



## kelly girl

frizzare said:


> Hi everyone! So my mom just recently gave me her love bracelet because she doesn't wear it anymore but i don't know if it fits correctly? it goes down about an inch from my wrist bone and i can turn it if my arm is at a certain angle. It's a bit tight and the only option i have is to sell it and buy a new one. There's no sentimental value or anything my mom wouldn't care if i sold it and got a new one but i'm just debating if it's worth it. Please let me know if you guys think the size 16 is too tight on me.. i think the bracelet looks like a perfect fit. It also appears to have the original design where the screws come completely out when putting the Love on or taking it off which I feel is safer since the newer screws can sometimes come loose.


----------



## avcbob

Mine fits the same way, which is a little on the tighter side.  Its a matter of personal preference, but I like this fit for me. The Love looks great on you!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

That's how mine fit and I find it to be perfect.   Not huge but loose enough that it's comfortable in summer months when I retain fluid.  Plus, now that I wear two it's tighter so you will be more comfortable when stacking.


----------



## Cartier Forever

frizzare said:


> Hi everyone! So my mom just recently gave me her love bracelet because she doesn't wear it anymore but i don't know if it fits correctly? it goes down about an inch from my wrist bone and i can turn it if my arm is at a certain angle. It's a bit tight and the only option i have is to sell it and buy a new one. There's no sentimental value or anything my mom wouldn't care if i sold it and got a new one but i'm just debating if it's worth it. Please let me know if you guys think the size 16 is too tight on me..
> 
> [URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/frizzare/media/43898A09-AB50-4510-9BD0-E27C890763C1_zps2evvtsgx.jpeg.html]
> 
> [/URL][URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/frizzare/media/297CE2EA-3263-408B-A185-8156EB659A96_zpsbjqwoqig.jpeg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/frizzare/media/051DE7AD-2E8D-47F1-A830-141E9886DBD3_zpsbrebsbau.jpeg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL=http://s32.photobucket.com/user/frizzare/media/D7FFB327-340F-4FA1-AC16-C00C16EE964F_zpso8xflgvm.jpeg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


It fits well and looks great on you!


----------



## rk4265

avcbob said:


> I decided to have my Love plated and sent it in last week through a boutique.  They didn't quote a time frame; I'll let you know when I get it back.  It's going to cost about $200.00. As far as the deep polish, I'm at an age where I hope I have to worry about having it polished 2 or 3 more times over 20 years! The bracelet and plating will probably out live me!


What bracelet did you get plated? Does it protect


----------



## midniteluna

frizzare said:


> Hi everyone! So my mom just recently gave me her love bracelet because she doesn't wear it anymore but i don't know if it fits correctly? it goes down about an inch from my wrist bone and i can turn it if my arm is at a certain angle. It's a bit tight and the only option i have is to sell it and buy a new one. There's no sentimental value or anything my mom wouldn't care if i sold it and got a new one but i'm just debating if it's worth it. Please let me know if you guys think the size 16 is too tight on me..


That look about right! Gorgeous! I just got mine and it fit like that too! And I’ve got bigger wrists..tried a size bigger and it looked funny so decided to go with the initial size


----------



## midniteluna

Just got my LOVE in YG! I’m ecstatic!! I’ve been wanting this for more than 15 years and finally pulled the plug and got myself one! Took this shot after the SA put it on me while making payment XD


----------



## Louish

midniteluna said:


> Just got my LOVE in YG! I’m ecstatic!! I’ve been wanting this for more than 15 years and finally pulled the plug and got myself one! Took this shot after the SA put it on me while making payment XD



Looks beautiful on you


----------



## midniteluna

Louish said:


> Looks beautiful on you


Thank you I ❤️ It! I’m still trying to digest it’s actually sitting on my wrist!


----------



## avcbob

rk4265 said:


> What bracelet did you get plated? Does it protect


I sent the WG out to have it plated.  Without the diamonds it's a dull finish and I wanted it to match my YG.


----------



## rk4265

avcbob said:


> I sent the WG out to have it plated.  Without the diamonds it's a dull finish and I wanted it to match my YG.


But only the white can be plated?


----------



## avcbob

rk4265 said:


> But only the white can be plated?



I'm no expert here, but I think only the WG 'needs' to be plated.


----------



## GoldFish8

Hi guys! I have a question for you. I just Recently got a love bracelet with 4 diamonds. The first time I tightened the screws one of the screws got totally stuck. I cannot take the bracelet off because this screw is stuck. I love the bracelet and it is perfect! Except the 1 screw is stuck. I am In a state where there is no Cartier boutiques. I will Be going to where I bought the bracelet next week, hopefully to try to remove the screw. I am just worried by trying to remove the screw It will strip the area where the screw is and make it so that in the future it becomes loose. Anyone ever have this problem? Is there a way to get the screw loose? Should I ask to change for a new bracelet?  I have A great S.A. who will most likely be willing to help me. But the bracelet will also be stuck on my wrist for another week so it is only inevitable that scratches will happen. Any thoughts or experience? Sorry for the novel! Thanks!


----------



## MahaM

GoldFish8 said:


> Hi guys! I have a question for you. I just Recently got a love bracelet with 4 diamonds. The first time I tightened the screws one of the screws got totally stuck. I cannot take the bracelet off because this screw is stuck. I love the bracelet and it is perfect! Except the 1 screw is stuck. I am In a state where there is no Cartier boutiques. I will Be going to where I bought the bracelet next week, hopefully to try to remove the screw. I am just worried by trying to remove the screw It will strip the area where the screw is and make it so that in the future it becomes loose. Anyone ever have this problem? Is there a way to get the screw loose? Should I ask to change for a new bracelet?  I have A great S.A. who will most likely be willing to help me. But the bracelet will also be stuck on my wrist for another week so it is only inevitable that scratches will happen. Any thoughts or experience? Sorry for the novel! Thanks!


That’s scary, I totally understand.
 Better wait until you go to where you  bought the bracelet. 

Just wanna , did you ask someone to try to unscrew the bracelet for you ?


----------



## Cartier Forever

midniteluna said:


> Just got my LOVE in YG! I’m ecstatic!! I’ve been wanting this for more than 15 years and finally pulled the plug and got myself one! Took this shot after the SA put it on me while making payment XD


Congratulations on your new love!


----------



## midniteluna

Cartier Forever said:


> Congratulations on your new love!


Thank you! Such a dream come true


----------



## zoesassynuo

Hi Ladies, 

I have a dilemma that I would like your opinion on. I have a thin love in YG. I never thought I will get the full bracelet but here we are, I am ready to go full bracelet.

I wanted to get RG cause it is more subtle and not as loud as YG cause one of the reason I didn’t get the full bracelet in the first place is because I though it was just a tad too thick lol. (Once I got use to the thin it open a floodgate! Gah! I also want the JUC but thought I should get a full love first).

Now I have the RG C De Legers small bracelet with pink sapphires, was wondering anyone can give me ur opinion if the RG suits me too? ( I know it is very thin to really see but I hope u be able to tell )


----------



## Cartier Forever

zoesassynuo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a dilemma that I would like your opinion on. I have a thin love in YG. I never thought I will get the full bracelet but here we are, I am ready to go full bracelet.
> 
> I wanted to get RG cause it is more subtle and not as loud as YG cause one of the reason I didn’t get the full bracelet in the first place is because I though it was just a tad too thick lol. (Once I got use to the thin it open a floodgate! Gah! I also want the JUC but thought I should get a full love first).
> 
> Now I have the RG C De Legers small bracelet with pink sapphires, was wondering anyone can give me ur opinion if the RG suits me too? ( I know it is very thin to really see but I hope u be able to tell )
> 
> View attachment 4125166
> View attachment 4125167


Cartier RG is very subtle and suits your skin tone, also can add little diversity to your stack. I also have a YG thin love and a RG classic love and I love both of them.


----------



## GoldFish8

MahaM said:


> That’s scary, I totally understand.
> Better wait until you go to where you  bought the bracelet.
> 
> Just wanna , did you ask someone to try to unscrew the bracelet for you ?



yes. To no avail. We just managed to ding the screw a little  it’s really in there. Worst part is we are flying with my whole family including young children next week, and i was Originally planning on removing the bracelet so that I dont delay everyone else with the extra security should the bracelet sound alarms. But I guess I can’t do that either


----------



## tenshix

avcbob said:


> I decided to have my Love plated and sent it in last week through a boutique.  They didn't quote a time frame; I'll let you know when I get it back.  It's going to cost about $200.00. As far as the deep polish, I'm at an age where I hope I have to worry about having it polished 2 or 3 more times over 20 years! The bracelet and plating will probably out live me!



Aww thanks so much for your reply! Please do post photos and let us know how you like the plating service once everything is finished. Would be interesting to see if there's any change in color or how it wears against scratches and daily wear compared to no plating! I'm sure you and your wife wear them fabulously!


----------



## zoesassynuo

Cartier Forever said:


> Cartier RG is very subtle and suits your skin tone, also can add little diversity to your stack. I also have a YG thin love and a RG classic love and I love both of them.



Thank you for your vote of confidence! Just hoping I make the right choice lol!


----------



## MahaM

GoldFish8 said:


> yes. To no avail. We just managed to ding the screw a little  it’s really in there. Worst part is we are flying with my whole family including young children next week, and i was Originally planning on removing the bracelet so that I dont delay everyone else with the extra security should the bracelet sound alarms. But I guess I can’t do that either


So,just leave it on better.  And try to find a Cartier or other sellers of Cartier to unscrew it for you.
I know it frustrating, but to not think about it much.


----------



## GoldFish8

MahaM said:


> So,just leave it on better.  And try to find a Cartier or other sellers of Cartier to unscrew it for you.
> I know it frustrating, but to not think about it much.


Thank you, I will try To just not worry about it! Just hoping the screw won’t be damaged in the long run. Anyone know if Cartier stands behind their product if something is wrong with the screw?  TIA!


----------



## smurfet

How are the thin Love sized? I wear the regular Love in size 15 and diamond Love in 16. The diamond Love are sized slightly smaller. Are the thin Loves sized like the regular Loves?  TIA!


----------



## BirkinLover77

frizzare said:


> Hi everyone! So my mom just recently gave me her love bracelet because she doesn't wear it anymore but i don't know if it fits correctly? it goes down about an inch from my wrist bone and i can turn it if my arm is at a certain angle. It's a bit tight and the only option i have is to sell it and buy a new one. There's no sentimental value or anything my mom wouldn't care if i sold it and got a new one but i'm just debating if it's worth it. Please let me know if you guys think the size 16 is too tight on me..


Looks like a perfect fit to me and looks beautiful on you!! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

midniteluna said:


> Just got my LOVE in YG! I’m ecstatic!! I’ve been wanting this for more than 15 years and finally pulled the plug and got myself one! Took this shot after the SA put it on me while making payment XD


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Cartier Forever

zoesassynuo said:


> Thank you for your vote of confidence! Just hoping I make the right choice lol!


Don't worry, Cartier can never go wrong[emoji12]


----------



## Cartier Forever

smurfet said:


> How are the thin Love sized? I wear the regular Love in size 15 and diamond Love in 16. The diamond Love are sized slightly smaller. Are the thin Loves sized like the regular Loves?  TIA!


I have 2 regular and 1 thin and they are all in size 16. The size, shape and thickness of the thin are exactly the same as the regular.


----------



## midniteluna

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## BostonBlockhead

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you, I will try To just not worry about it! Just hoping the screw won’t be damaged in the long run. Anyone know if Cartier stands behind their product if something is wrong with the screw?  TIA!



The only way I got my bracelet off.....get a PB Blaster (or other deep penetrating catalyst). Spray screws and let soak 10 min.  Then try.  Also....get a better fitting screwdriver!!  The one it comes with is crap.  Even the SAs use better fitting screwdrivers in the boutiques.  I have a big screwdriver that fits perfectly, gives better grip and never damages the screw the way the gold one did.  I had to replace a screw after that POS screwdriver it came with did nothing but warp my screw.  I got both items at Home Depot.


----------



## Cartier Forever

BostonBlockhead said:


> The only way I got my bracelet off.....get a PB Blaster (or other deep penetrating catalyst). Spray screws and let soak 10 min.  Then try.  Also....get a better fitting screwdriver!!  The one it comes with is crap.  Even the SAs use better fitting screwdrivers in the boutiques.  I have a big screwdriver that fits perfectly, gives better grip and never damages the screw the way the gold one did.  I had to replace a screw after that POS screwdriver it came with did nothing but warp my screw.  I got both items at Home Depot.


Yes, my SA never use the original screwdriver.


----------



## MahaM

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you, I will try To just not worry about it! Just hoping the screw won’t be damaged in the long run. Anyone know if Cartier stands behind their product if something is wrong with the screw?  TIA!


They definitely do.
I thought I had a problem with my Love Bracelet as we it got unscrewed twice and that really scared me.
I talked to the lady at Cartier / Paris and told her about it ,she told me to screw it as much as you can until it stops and don't be afraid the screw wouldn't break.  And she told me if it still gets loose it means the bracelet is defective and it will be replaced.


----------



## GoldFish8

BostonBlockhead said:


> The only way I got my bracelet off.....get a PB Blaster (or other deep penetrating catalyst). Spray screws and let soak 10 min.  Then try.  Also....get a better fitting screwdriver!!  The one it comes with is crap.  Even the SAs use better fitting screwdrivers in the boutiques.  I have a big screwdriver that fits perfectly, gives better grip and never damages the screw the way the gold one did.  I had to replace a screw after that POS screwdriver it came with did nothing but warp my screw.  I got both items at Home Depot.


Thank you for this!! Two questions for you, after you used the PB blaster how did you clean it off the bracelet? Also did your bracelet have the old or new system for screws? 

I am still in the return window, not sure if I should push for that or not?

Thanks!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

MahaM said:


> They definitely do.
> I thought I had a problem with my Love Bracelet as we it got unscrewed twice and that really scared me.
> I talked to the lady at Cartier / Paris and told her about it ,she told me to screw it as much as you can until it stops and don't be afraid the screw wouldn't break.  And she told me if it still gets loose it means the bracelet is defective and it will be replaced.


Thank you!!! That is really reassuring. I’ve been agonizing over this all week! The only good thing is having it stuck on my arm has made me realize I’m good with wearing this bracelet 24/7... haha i have Never worn a piece of jewelry 24/7 before. Thank you again!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you for this!! Two questions for you, after you used the PB blaster how did you clean it off the bracelet? Also did your bracelet have the old or new system for screws?
> 
> I am still in the return window, not sure if I should push for that or not?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I have the new system.  Just used a little too much loctite and those screws didn't want to budge.  Especially not with that crappy little screwdriver.  I wanted to rotate them to have an even patina but couldn't get them off.  Spray a little on (it's an oil similar to WD40 so just make sure you aren't wearing anything nice in case it splashes on you) and just let it work itself into those grooves and then use a better fitting screwdriver.   My screws came undone quite easily after that.  Then I just soaked in some Dawn and hot water to rinse off the oil.   Any de-greasing dish soap will rinse it off easily.   Honestly, not even sure I would have needed the PB Blaster though - I think 99% of it was just having a better fitting screwdriver with better grip.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I wear mine 24/7 as well but honestly...thinking they wouldn't come off when I wanted them off gave me a bit of claustrophobia.   LOL.   I feel better knowing I can get them off if needed now.


----------



## GoldFish8

BostonBlockhead said:


> I wear mine 24/7 as well but honestly...thinking they wouldn't come off when I wanted them off gave me a bit of claustrophobia.   LOL.   I feel better knowing I can get them off if needed now.


Omg I Got it off!!!! Didn’t even need the pb blaster just a better screw driver. After i got It off i checkes The screw and honestly it is really hard to even turn it when it’s open. I think There may be something wrong with it. Because on all the other bracelets and screws there is a smooth turn when you turn it. This was sooo hard to turn. I will Have to probably return it  hopefully i am Able to as i have Worn it for a few days With a wrist band to protect it


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I tossed the screwdriver that came with the bracelets.  They really are useless and do more damage than anything!  Glad you got it off!  Sorry you have to take it back!  Hopefully they just exchange it for you vs sending it off for new screws.


----------



## Makenna

midniteluna said:


> Just got my LOVE in YG! I’m ecstatic!! I’ve been wanting this for more than 15 years and finally pulled the plug and got myself one! Took this shot after the SA put it on me while making payment XD



Congrats, it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## midniteluna

Makenna said:


> Congrats, it looks beautiful on you!


Thank you  
Just to share my mod shot today haha


----------



## zoesassynuo

So I ended up with a yellow gold full love bracelet. 

Decided if I would ever to have one gold would be my choice. And it matches my thin YG better too

I think in future if I want to get a JUc I can get it in rose gold to match.

Btw there is line on the love is because it is still cling wrap. I told my SA not to take it out so well I still keep the bracelet pristine until I get annoyed with it. Lol weird I know. I also made her screw it in for me as I am worried if I screw it myself it won’t go in 


zoesassynuo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a dilemma that I would like your opinion on. I have a thin love in YG. I never thought I will get the full bracelet but here we are, I am ready to go full bracelet.
> 
> I wanted to get RG cause it is more subtle and not as loud as YG cause one of the reason I didn’t get the full bracelet in the first place is because I though it was just a tad too thick lol. (Once I got use to the thin it open a floodgate! Gah! I also want the JUC but thought I should get a full love first).
> 
> Now I have the RG C De Legers small bracelet with pink sapphires, was wondering anyone can give me ur opinion if the RG suits me too? ( I know it is very thin to really see but I hope u be able to tell )
> 
> View attachment 4125166
> View attachment 4125167


----------



## zoesassynuo

opps double posting


----------



## midniteluna

zoesassynuo said:


> View attachment 4126995
> 
> So I ended up with a yellow gold full love bracelet.
> 
> Decided if I would ever to have one gold would be my choice. And it matches my thin YG better too
> 
> I think in future if I want to get a JUc I can get it in rose gold to match.
> 
> Btw there is line on the love is because it is still cling wrap. I told my SA not to take it out so well I still keep the bracelet pristine until I get annoyed with it. Lol weird I know. I also made her screw it in for me as I am worried if I screw it myself it won’t go in



Congrats on getting the full love! Looks good with the thin love ❤️


----------



## midniteluna

I have a question, Does it affect the Love bracelet when in contact with hand lotion? I’ve been trying to apply away from it being in contact with the bracelet


----------



## zoesassynuo

midniteluna said:


> Congrats on getting the full love! Looks good with the thin love ❤️



Thank you!


----------



## GoldFish8

If you had a white gold 4D love and a rose gold 4D love, would you pair it with a rose gold diamond JUC or A yellow gold JUC ? I’m so torn on if I want One of each color/metal or a more matchy vibe. Any ideas? Thoughts? Pics? Thanks guys!


----------



## luvmy3girls

GoldFish8 said:


> If you had a white gold 4D love and a rose gold 4D love, would you pair it with a rose gold diamond JUC or A yellow gold JUC ? I’m so torn on if I want One of each color/metal or a more matchy vibe. Any ideas? Thoughts? Pics? Thanks guys!



I would probably stick with the RG. I think it would look best with your stack


----------



## GoldFish8

luvmy3girls said:


> I would probably stick with the RG. I think it would look best with your stack


Thank you! I feel like I am leaning this way. I personally Love how the rose gold fades to a more yellow gold. But i cant Help
But feel I’m missing out on having something in yellow gold. Will post pictures when I decide. Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## CartierLVer

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you! I feel like I am leaning this way. I personally Love how the rose gold fades to a more yellow gold. But i cant Help
> But feel I’m missing out on having something in yellow gold. Will post pictures when I decide. Thank you for your suggestion!



I don’t think the rose gold fades. There is difference between Tiffany & co versus Cartier’s rose gold. Tiffany’s RG is more colorful than Cartier’s RG. Cartier’s RG is subtle in lighting but does not fade.


----------



## Cartier Forever

CartierLVer said:


> I don’t think the rose gold fades. There is difference between Tiffany & co versus Cartier’s rose gold. Tiffany’s RG is more colorful than Cartier’s RG. Cartier’s RG is subtle in lighting but does not fade.


I love Cartier's RG too, but it do fades on me. My older plain RG looks more like yellow gold when comparing to my new RG rainbow. I love yellow gold so I don't mind[emoji51]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> I love Cartier's RG too, but it do fades on me. My older plain RG looks more like yellow gold when comparing to my new RG rainbow. I love yellow gold so I don't mind[emoji51]


Yes same! My old rose love bracelet is like a soft yellow gold. It’s beautiful and i Love it!! My old love is about 7 or 8 years old, but it faded within a year, Hoping the new pieces will fade a bit too


----------



## GoldFish8

CartierLVer said:


> I don’t think the rose gold fades. There is difference between Tiffany & co versus Cartier’s rose gold. Tiffany’s RG is more colorful than Cartier’s RG. Cartier’s RG is subtle in lighting but does not fade.


Thank you, unfirtunately I don’t Own any Tiffany rose golds, so not sure how that looks. But i know that my older rose gold love has definitely faded to a soft yellow gold where in some lightings you can see a teeny tiny amount of pink in it. Compared to the new pieces i got There is a HUGE difference. Hoping that in time the new pieces do the same!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes same! My old rose love bracelet is like a soft yellow gold. It’s beautiful and i Love it!! My old love is about 7 or 8 years old, but it faded within a year, Hoping the new pieces will fade a bit too


Same here, mine is just 1 year old but it faded quickly too. I got my RG rainbow last month and I can feel that it started to fade already[emoji33]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Same here, mine is just 1 year old but it faded quickly too. I got my RG rainbow last month and I can feel that it started to fade already[emoji33]


Awww I personally love when it fades! It’s like yellow gold but not as bold. It has an antique-y aged quality about it. Haha I may be The only one who feels that way. Can you post a pic of your rainbow with your old love?!? I have Always loved the idea of a rainbow love!!!!


----------



## smurfet

Cartier Forever said:


> I have 2 regular and 1 thin and they are all in size 16. The size, shape and thickness of the thin are exactly the same as the regular.


Thank you!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Awww I personally love when it fades! It’s like yellow gold but not as bold. It has an antique-y aged quality about it. Haha I may be The only one who feels that way. Can you post a pic of your rainbow with your old love?!? I have Always loved the idea of a rainbow love!!!!


The plain and the rainbow are RG and the thin is YG.


----------



## luvmy3girls

Cartier Forever said:


> The plain and the rainbow are RG and the thin is YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130074



Omg! Love it! Do the loves go over the smaller bracelets?


----------



## Cartier Forever

luvmy3girls said:


> Omg! Love it! Do the loves go over the smaller bracelets?


Yes, they do[emoji51]

I just push them up towards my arm at office and they are not too annoying[emoji14]


----------



## midniteluna

Cartier Forever said:


> The plain and the rainbow are RG and the thin is YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130074


Can I know if you apply hand lotion and if it affects the Love bracelets in any way? To the other Love owners, would love some advice if constantly getting hand lotions or perfume will affect the Love bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## Cartier Forever

midniteluna said:


> Can I know if you apply hand lotion and if it affects the Love bracelets in any way? To the other Love owners, would love some advice if constantly getting hand lotions or perfume will affect the Love bracelet? Thanks!


I do everything with it and shower with it everyday. They are all fine!


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> The plain and the rainbow are RG and the thin is YG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130074


Wahhhh!!! So gorgeous!! It’s so crazy how you can’t even tell the difference between the rose and the yellow! Question. Do your  classic size loves go over the small love? Or does the small love rotate more on the arm ? Also what is the single diamond bracelet with the red cord?! I love It!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Wahhhh!!! So gorgeous!! It’s so crazy how you can’t even tell the difference between the rose and the yellow! Question. Do your  classic size loves go over the small love? Or does the small love rotate more on the arm ?


They are all in size 16 and don't go over each other. The small love is same as the classic one, it won't rotate unless I force it. 

My friend has a plain classic and a 10 diamonds thin both in size 17. Hers are of loose fit and the classic would go over the thin from time to time and causes many scratches. I think having the correct size is very important.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> They are all in size 16 and don't go over each other. The small love is same as the classic one, it won't rotate unless I force it.
> 
> My friend has a plain classic and a 10 diamonds thin both in size 17. Hers are of loose fit and the classic would go over the thin from time to time and causes many scratches. I think having the correct size is very important.


You mean a more snug fit? I am In the same situation as your friend I think. 17 is too loose, and 16 is a bit too tight over the wristbone. That’s why I’m struggling with a ton of movement in my bracelets. Not really sure what I’m gonna do. The JUC 15 fits like a dream though haha


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> You mean a more snug fit? I am In the same situation as your friend I think. 17 is too loose, and 16 is a bit too tight over the wristbone. That’s why I’m struggling with a ton of movement in my bracelets. Not really sure what I’m gonna do. The JUC 15 fits like a dream though haha


My friend is definitely size 16 but she made the wrong decision and got a WG classic in size 17. There is no problem at all until she started to stack with the thin love.


----------



## midniteluna

Cartier Forever said:


> I do everything with it and shower with it everyday. They are all fine!


Thank you for sharing! I’m more at ease now  love your stack! It’ll be a dream for me to add on another love


----------



## Cartier Forever

midniteluna said:


> Thank you for sharing! I’m more at ease now  love your stack! It’ll be a dream for me to add on another love


Thank you hun[emoji11] Remember to share here if you get your second love!


----------



## Storm Spirit

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you, unfirtunately I don’t Own any Tiffany rose golds, so not sure how that looks. But i know that my older rose gold love has definitely faded to a soft yellow gold where in some lightings you can see a teeny tiny amount of pink in it. Compared to the new pieces i got There is a HUGE difference. Hoping that in time the new pieces do the same!



I've noticed that my RG rainbow isn't as pink as when I first got it - it's not noticeably yellow and under some lighting you can tell that it's definitely RG, but if I placed it next to my newer RG JUC, I can tell the difference. Tiffany RG is a bit rosier than Cartier and doesn't seem to fade, but VCA is even nicer.


----------



## Storm Spirit

midniteluna said:


> Can I know if you apply hand lotion and if it affects the Love bracelets in any way? To the other Love owners, would love some advice if constantly getting hand lotions or perfume will affect the Love bracelet? Thanks!



I get lotion/perfume on my Love all the time (not on purpose though haha!) and it's been absolutely fine. Sometimes dried lotion can make the bracelet look a bit dull, but this rinses off easily with some soap and water


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> My friend is definitely size 16 but she made the wrong decision and got a WG classic in size 17. There is no problem at all until she started to stack with the thin love.


Can I ask what your wrist size is? I’m 15cm.. really torn between sizes


----------



## Samantha king

Hey loves!
I have been in love with the Cartier love bangle for longer than I can remember, had the ring for a few years now and it’s finally time to add the bracelet! I am wanting some help in order to see where is cheapest to purchase due to exchange rates/duty free etc so any help would be so appreciated!
I am based in the uk, but will be flying out of Heathrow to Kuala Lumpur on the 24th of July so was wondering if either of those would help, or the US? I am also in Paris next week so have a few option of where would be cheapest.
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Can I ask what your wrist size is? I’m 15cm.. really torn between sizes


My wrist is 14cm and 16 was the smallest size when I bought my first love.


----------



## zoesassynuo

Samantha king said:


> Hey loves!
> I have been in love with the Cartier love bangle for longer than I can remember, had the ring for a few years now and it’s finally time to add the bracelet! I am wanting some help in order to see where is cheapest to purchase due to exchange rates/duty free etc so any help would be so appreciated!
> I am based in the uk, but will be flying out of Heathrow to Kuala Lumpur on the 24th of July so was wondering if either of those would help, or the US? I am also in Paris next week so have a few option of where would be cheapest.
> Thanks so much in advance!



Hi, I think mostly agreed Heathrow airport is one of the cheapest place to buy? Also I guess u can check France website to see how much u get it in Euro and after VAT.

I am from Kuala Lumpur and just bought mine last week . It is RM 24 400 ( we are currently quite decently price due to tax break and price harmonisation) so I maybe just have a check with currency exchange etc. And most important if they got your size

I think Us is 6300 USD before tax. So I think malaysia is slightly cheaper than US


----------



## midniteluna

Storm Spirit said:


> I get lotion/perfume on my Love all the time (not on purpose though haha!) and it's been absolutely fine. Sometimes dried lotion can make the bracelet look a bit dull, but this rinses off easily with some soap and water


Thank you for sharing! I’m more at ease knowing this..such a heartache to see hairlines and light scratches on my bracelet..it’s been only a week


----------



## midniteluna

Samantha king said:


> Hey loves!
> I have been in love with the Cartier love bangle for longer than I can remember, had the ring for a few years now and it’s finally time to add the bracelet! I am wanting some help in order to see where is cheapest to purchase due to exchange rates/duty free etc so any help would be so appreciated!
> I am based in the uk, but will be flying out of Heathrow to Kuala Lumpur on the 24th of July so was wondering if either of those would help, or the US? I am also in Paris next week so have a few option of where would be cheapest.
> Thanks so much in advance!



I got mine in Kuala Lumpur too and was told by the SA that they are proud to inform that Malaysia is currently the cheapest at the moment due to tax break and price harmonization as noted by zoeysassynuo. However, i think it all depends on your currency exchange.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> My wrist is 14cm and 16 was the smallest size when I bought my first love.


Thank you! So happy, mine should fit similarly to your stack does!


----------



## furtoes

anybody else itching to engrave their love but can't bear to part with it???


----------



## kge

furtoes said:


> anybody else itching to engrave their love but can't bear to part with it???


Me! My husband gave me a 4 diamond love for our 25th anniversary. He wanted to make sure the sizing was correct before getting it engraved but I can't let it go!!!


----------



## r0s3sss

My love and my other love

M





r0s3sss said:


> Thanks. I ended up with regular in Rose Gold size 16. Waiting for engravement to finish ✌


----------



## midniteluna

kge said:


> Me! My husband gave me a 4 diamond love for our 25th anniversary. He wanted to make sure the sizing was correct before getting it engraved but I can't let it go!!!


That’s really sweet!


----------



## raspberrypink

r0s3sss said:


> My love and my other love
> 
> M


What a beautiful picture! Your baby is so sweet!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

midniteluna said:


> Thank you for sharing! I’m more at ease knowing this..such a heartache to see hairlines and light scratches on my bracelet..it’s been only a week


I bought a product called Blue Magic 300 metal polish cream from Amazon to use on my Love bracelet. And I'm very happy with it. (Don't worry, I tested on my husband's 18k YG wedding band first, lol.)

It's just a simple, non-abrasive polish that removes very light surface scratches and gives me bracelet a nice mirror shine. I've been using it a couple of times a month as maintenance on my bracelet.

I wrap a piece of Saran wrap around my wrist and under my bracelet, so I can use the polish cream without removing the bracelet. The cream turns black as it polishes and smells of ammonia. But it works, lol.


----------



## Cartier Forever

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I bought a product called Blue Magic 300 metal polish cream from Amazon to use on my Love bracelet. And I'm very happy with it. (Don't worry, I tested on my husband's 18k YG wedding band first, lol.)
> 
> It's just a simple, non-abrasive polish that removes very light surface scratches and gives me bracelet a nice mirror shine. I've been using it a couple of times a month as maintenance on my bracelet.
> 
> I wrap a piece of Saran wrap around my wrist and under my bracelet, so I can use the polish cream without removing the bracelet. The cream turns black as it polishes and smells of ammonia. But it works, lol.


I am using the town talk gold polishing cloth. I asked the SA in Cartier and they said it is safe to use. They use something similar in the boutique too. But I won't use it very often, because everything that can remove light scratches would wear down the gold a bit. The SA also reminded me to be careful when cleaning items with gemstones like the Amulette.


----------



## yogamamaloves

furtoes said:


> anybody else itching to engrave their love but can't bear to part with it???



Haha this is me. Wanted to engrave mine and just gave up on the idea because I didn’t want to be without them!


----------



## yogamamaloves

Hey ladies. If I wanted to add another bracelet to my two thin stack both yellow gold which would you choose? 

1. Another thin yellow 
2. Thin white gold 
3. classic yellow 
4. Round love disk with diamonds on chain


----------



## Cartier Forever

yogamamaloves said:


> Hey ladies. If I wanted to add another bracelet to my two thin stack both yellow gold which would you choose?
> 
> 1. Another thin yellow
> 2. Thin white gold
> 3. classic yellow
> 4. Round love disk with diamonds on chain


I vote for a classic yellow.


----------



## chloegal

yogamamaloves: I think classic yellow would be a nice addition to your collection.


----------



## midniteluna

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I bought a product called Blue Magic 300 metal polish cream from Amazon to use on my Love bracelet. And I'm very happy with it. (Don't worry, I tested on my husband's 18k YG wedding band first, lol.)
> 
> It's just a simple, non-abrasive polish that removes very light surface scratches and gives me bracelet a nice mirror shine. I've been using it a couple of times a month as maintenance on my bracelet.
> 
> I wrap a piece of Saran wrap around my wrist and under my bracelet, so I can use the polish cream without removing the bracelet. The cream turns black as it polishes and smells of ammonia. But it works, lol.


Ohhh thanks for sharing! I’m gonna search for it on Amazon. How long have you been maintaining with the cream?


----------



## midniteluna

Cartier Forever said:


> I am using the town talk gold polishing cloth. I asked the SA in Cartier and they said it is safe to use. They use something similar in the boutique too. But I won't use it very often, because everything that can remove light scratches would wear down the gold a bit. The SA also reminded me to be careful when cleaning items with gemstones like the Amulette.


How often do you use yours to polish? It does sound like an easier alternative as opposed to using the cream suggested by voodoodoll2005. But if it wears the gold down then I might opt for the cream...


----------



## BostonBlockhead

I have to think the cream also wears down the gold if it's removing scratches.  Trace amounts I'm sure but still removing it all the same.  Using it a couple of times a month will quickly add up to a lot of gold removed wouldn't it?


----------



## GoldFish8

BostonBlockhead said:


> I have to think the cream also wears down the gold if it's removing scratches.  Trace amounts I'm sure but still removing it all the same.  Using it a couple of times a month will quickly add up to a lot of gold removed wouldn't it?


That would be my concern too. I was Just in Cartier yesterday and they told me not to polish my bracelet often. Only twice in the lifetime of the bracelet, the first time no sooner than 5 years. I personally love the patina that develops after wear, and can’t wait for mine to get a little “life” to it! Haha


----------



## BostonBlockhead

GoldFish8 said:


> I personally love the patina that develops after wear, and can’t wait for mine to get a little “life” to it! Haha



There's definitely a sense of "freeness" (I word I've just made up) when you let go of the fear of scratches and embrace the patina.  Mine is slowly building as well.  It was definitely tough letting go of that mirror shine though and I'm jealous when I see someone post a new bracelet.  But I know it doesn't stay that way long!!!!!


----------



## yogamamaloves

GoldFish8 said:


> That would be my concern too. I was Just in Cartier yesterday and they told me not to polish my bracelet often. Only twice in the lifetime of the bracelet, the first time no sooner than 5 years. I personally love the patina that develops after wear, and can’t wait for mine to get a little “life” to it! Haha



Yes I agree. My older ones are definitely more golden if that makes sense with the patina and I love it and love being carefree and relaxed.  It really just takes me the first one or two scratches then I’m free as a bird! Haha


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kinda like a new car.   LOL.  That first scratch/ding REALLY hurts but then you are like "meh, there will be more where that came from".  You can't fully enjoy it if you are always worried.


----------



## yogamamaloves

Cartier Forever said:


> I vote for a classic yellow.



I went in tried everything on!  This is what stole my heart. Loved it. Super easy! 

Just deciding now if I wear the classic with one thin and the other thin on the other wrist or wear them all together on on one which initially looked like too much?


----------



## yogamamaloves

chloegal said:


> yogamamaloves: I think classic yellow would be a nice addition to your collection.



That’s what I ended up loving. I did try it all on to be absolutely sure but it was the right choice!


----------



## GoldFish8

BostonBlockhead said:


> There's definitely a sense of "freeness" (I word I've just made up) when you let go of the fear of scratches and embrace the patina.  Mine is slowly building as well.  It was definitely tough letting go of that mirror shine though and I'm jealous when I see someone post a new bracelet.  But I know it doesn't stay that way long!!!!!


Haha! I’m the total opposite! I cant Stand when it’s all new and shiny, I was just Telling the S.A. i cant Wait till my new ones get old a faded haha.. he just looked at me  a little surprised


----------



## voodoodoll2005

midniteluna said:


> Ohhh thanks for sharing! I’m gonna search for it on Amazon. How long have you been maintaining with the cream?


Maybe 3 or 4 months? I really like how it polishes.


----------



## midniteluna

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Maybe 3 or 4 months? I really like how it polishes.


Great! Now to find one that ships to Malaysia.


----------



## midniteluna

GoldFish8 said:


> That would be my concern too. I was Just in Cartier yesterday and they told me not to polish my bracelet often. Only twice in the lifetime of the bracelet, the first time no sooner than 5 years. I personally love the patina that develops after wear, and can’t wait for mine to get a little “life” to it! Haha



Hmm..agree to what you and Bostonblockhead said..I do like the idea of the patina developing over time, I guess it’s the “new car” syndrome where I try to have it scratch free but of course that’s impossible! I’m embracing and easing into the bracelet living it’s life and story to tell... not sure if I made sense LOL


----------



## Kindness3

https://www.mypalmbeachpost.com/new...g-fake-love-bracelets/Vgy2NgoIIAXcaGcfkXLAsI/ wow Cartier lovers needed to read this


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> https://www.mypalmbeachpost.com/new...g-fake-love-bracelets/Vgy2NgoIIAXcaGcfkXLAsI/ wow Cartier lovers needed to read this



I’m truly convinced that a Cartier boutique is the only safe place to know you’re getting an authentic piece of Cartier these days.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

BostonBlockhead said:


> I’m truly convinced that a Cartier boutique is the only safe place to know you’re getting an authentic piece of Cartier these days.


Agreed.


----------



## Helloviuviu

voodoodoll2005 said:


> I bought a product called Blue Magic 300 metal polish cream from Amazon to use on my Love bracelet. And I'm very happy with it. (Don't worry, I tested on my husband's 18k YG wedding band first, lol.)
> 
> It's just a simple, non-abrasive polish that removes very light surface scratches and gives me bracelet a nice mirror shine. I've been using it a couple of times a month as maintenance on my bracelet.
> 
> I wrap a piece of Saran wrap around my wrist and under my bracelet, so I can use the polish cream without removing the bracelet. The cream turns black as it polishes and smells of ammonia. But it works, lol.



Hi, Do you use a cloth when you polish your bracelet ? Thank youu


----------



## nycmamaofone

I've only had my Love for nine months now, but I've noticed that other people who have them longer have Loves that look almost bronze. Is this the patina that develops or some other chemical result? Wondering if mine will eventually look bronze too.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Helloviuviu said:


> Hi, Do you use a cloth when you polish your bracelet ? Thank youu


I use Viva paper towel, which is soft and cloth-like. It's good for cleaning up after a toddler too, lol.


----------



## purses&perfumes

Kindness3 said:


> https://www.mypalmbeachpost.com/new...g-fake-love-bracelets/Vgy2NgoIIAXcaGcfkXLAsI/ wow Cartier lovers needed to read this


If I’m reading the article correctly, this shop actually admitted they wear selling “knock offs”. Cartier is suing b/c of copywrite infringement.


----------



## GoldFish8

My messy stack today. Just waiting for my two loves to join the party


----------



## Violet Bleu

GoldFish8 said:


> My messy stack today. Just waiting for my two loves to join the party


Love the colors of your cords!


----------



## GoldFish8

Violet Bleu said:


> Love the colors of your cords!


Thank you! One was suppose to be for my daughter, but she’s two, and hates it lol. So it’s mine now


----------



## Arvuitton

Went to the boutique today to pick up a classic beauty. RG Love ❤️


----------



## Cartier Forever

Arvuitton said:


> Went to the boutique today to pick up a classic beauty. RG Love [emoji173]️


Looks stunning with your VCA.


----------



## Arvuitton

Cartier Forever said:


> Looks stunning with your VCA.



Thank you!!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Arvuitton said:


> Went to the boutique today to pick up a classic beauty. RG Love ❤️


hi @Arvuitton! I see that you have a VCA clover bracelet thrown into your stack, so beautiful! I have been wanting to add the exact one to my stack as well but I'm so afraid it might get tangled in between my love bangle and my tennis bracelet. does it happen to you?


----------



## jssl1688

Sharing some additional photos of the new thin flexible juc bracelet. It’s coming out in September. Was told available in pg and yg for now.


----------



## Arvuitton

Elegantlytwist said:


> hi @Arvuitton! I see that you have a VCA clover bracelet thrown into your stack, so beautiful! I have been wanting to add the exact one to my stack as well but I'm so afraid it might get tangled in between my love bangle and my tennis bracelet. does it happen to you?


Hi there! I got my bracelet sized so that it sits more snug to my wrist so that it doesn't tangle that much. But even so... it sometimes goes over my Love or JUC. Nothing crazy but it does happen.


----------



## SDC2003

Can’t tell if I like the thin version. I’d like to see it stacked with the regular loves. I have a feeling it will look diminutive next to a regular one but ok with the thin. Will it be available with diamonds?


----------



## BostonBlockhead

See I feel it would compliment the classic love really nicely!  I feel like my Love is my focal piece of jewelry and the traditional JUC is just too much with it.  I think the thinner JUC would compliment it just as nicely as any other thinner chain bracelet.


----------



## Perli

BostonBlockhead said:


> See I feel it would compliment the classic love really nicely!  I feel like my Love is my focal piece of jewelry and the traditional JUC is just too much with it.  I think the thinner JUC would compliment it just as nicely as any other thinner chain bracelet.



Same here. I`ve got a regular LOVE and a thin one, and I´m planning to wear the thin JUC with my thin LOVE. Waiting...


----------



## MahaM

SDC2003 said:


> Can’t tell if I like the thin version. I’d like to see it stacked with the regular loves. I have a feeling it will look diminutive next to a regular one but ok with the thin. Will it be available with diamonds?


I think  the small thin love bracelet looks better in a pair. I saw a colleague she wore 2 thin ones and looked really nice.
For me, I like the original love single and if stacked with other kind of bracelets , leather bracelet and watch .


----------



## miznina

BostonBlockhead said:


> See I feel it would compliment the classic love really nicely!  I feel like my Love is my focal piece of jewelry and the traditional JUC is just too much with it.  I think the thinner JUC would compliment it just as nicely as any other thinner chain bracelet.



Will have to check out the thin one too but I did try the regular size with my two YG today and wow it’s gorgeous BBhead [emoji813]️


----------



## rakhee81

Hi, does anyone know what Cartier charges for engraving a love? I know it’s complimentary if done within the first 3 months after purchase but was wondering if anyone had had it done after that time frame and roughly what it cost? Thanks!


----------



## Bagisa

rakhee81 said:


> Hi, does anyone know what Cartier charges for engraving a love? I know it’s complimentary if done within the first 3 months after purchase but was wondering if anyone had had it done after that time frame and roughly what it cost? Thanks!



A couple years ago I was quoted $100-150.


----------



## rakhee81

Bagisa said:


> A couple years ago I was quoted $100-150.



Thanks!


----------



## crazyshopper7

Lov


zoesassynuo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a dilemma that I would like your opinion on. I have a thin love in YG. I never thought I will get the full bracelet but here we are, I am ready to go full bracelet.
> 
> I wanted to get RG cause it is more subtle and not as loud as YG cause one of the reason I didn’t get the full bracelet in the first place is because I though it was just a tad too thick lol. (Once I got use to the thin it open a floodgate! Gah! I also want the JUC but thought I should get a full love first).
> 
> Now I have the RG C De Legers small bracelet with pink sapphires, was wondering anyone can give me ur opinion if the RG suits me too? ( I know it is very thin to really see but I hope u be able to tell )
> 
> View attachment 4125166
> View attachment 4125167


Love it !! I got one for myself recently and I am in looove


----------



## Assya

Hi, does anyone takes this bracelet off? I remember, that you can loose it, if the screw wears off. Or Cartier fixed this problem?


----------



## cateb

Bagisa said:


> A couple years ago I was quoted $100-150.



I had asked my sales associate the same thing as I wasn’t sure if I wanted to engrave right away or engrave it with what. She said she would “work it out for me” so if you have someone you work with they might not charge!


----------



## Cartier Forever

miznina said:


> Will have to check out the thin one too but I did try the regular size with my two YG today and wow it’s gorgeous BBhead [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143410


Beautiful stack[emoji173]  Where do you get the thin bracelet in the pic, it's so cute[emoji7]


----------



## Perli

cateb said:


> I had asked my sales associate the same thing as I wasn’t sure if I wanted to engrave right away or engrave it with what. She said she would “work it out for me” so if you have someone you work with they might not charge!



That's my experience, I had a ring engraved recently and my local store didn't charge anything. I was surprised and of course very happy. Good customer service here. I'm in Germany.


----------



## Bagisa

Perli said:


> That's my experience, I had a ring engraved recently and my local store didn't charge anything. I was surprised and of course very happy. Good customer service here. I'm in Germany.



Did you buy the piece of jewelry at the same store you had it engraved? In my situation, I bought a bracelet in Asia and had it engraved stateside. So I didn’t wait beyond the 3 month mark, just to be safe.


----------



## Perli

Bagisa said:


> Did you buy the piece of jewelry at the same store you had it engraved? In my situation, I bought a bracelet in Asia and had it engraved stateside. So I didn’t wait beyond the 3 month mark, just to be safe.



No, I didn‘t. I bought the ring in Paris and had it engraved more than a year later. But I bought my LOVE bracelet and other pieces in my local boutique.


----------



## torochip

I've been saving up all my "gifts" to hopefully get another LOVE bracelet. I have the thin one which I wear every day and get many compliments. I can't decide if I should pair it with another thin (currently I have rose gold) perhaps even w a diamond or stone, or get a regular size LOVE. The only thing is my thin is size 15 and I think the regular smallest is 16 and will need to be custom ordered. Does anyone here have a thin that they either pair with another thin or a regular size LOVE?


----------



## Cartier Forever

torochip said:


> I've been saving up all my "gifts" to hopefully get another LOVE bracelet. I have the thin one which I wear every day and get many compliments. I can't decide if I should pair it with another thin (currently I have rose gold) perhaps even w a diamond or stone, or get a regular size LOVE. The only thing is my thin is size 15 and I think the regular smallest is 16 and will need to be custom ordered. Does anyone here have a thin that they either pair with another thin or a regular size LOVE?


The regular has size 15 now and you don't need to custom order it anymore. I like the idea of pairing the thin with the classic Love.


----------



## cateb

torochip said:


> I've been saving up all my "gifts" to hopefully get another LOVE bracelet. I have the thin one which I wear every day and get many compliments. I can't decide if I should pair it with another thin (currently I have rose gold) perhaps even w a diamond or stone, or get a regular size LOVE. The only thing is my thin is size 15 and I think the regular smallest is 16 and will need to be custom ordered. Does anyone here have a thin that they either pair with another thin or a regular size LOVE?



I would first say- you can’t really go wrong with whatever you choose! Most combinations are beautiful. I would say add a regular love to your thin- but I’m biased because I just did that myself! 

Another thing I would say is to consider what you think you want long term, if you know. I know my end goal is go have two regular and one small so I’ve been building with that in mind. Good luck with the decision!


----------



## midniteluna

torochip said:


> I've been saving up all my "gifts" to hopefully get another LOVE bracelet. I have the thin one which I wear every day and get many compliments. I can't decide if I should pair it with another thin (currently I have rose gold) perhaps even w a diamond or stone, or get a regular size LOVE. The only thing is my thin is size 15 and I think the regular smallest is 16 and will need to be custom ordered. Does anyone here have a thin that they either pair with another thin or a regular size LOVE?



I think pairing a thin LOVE with the regular will be nice. At least that’s what I’d probably do and seeing the inspirations from others who has a thin and regular together. Then again, I am biased because I have big wrists so stacking 2 regulars may not look good on me.


----------



## MahaM

torochip said:


> I've been saving up all my "gifts" to hopefully get another LOVE bracelet. I have the thin one which I wear every day and get many compliments. I can't decide if I should pair it with another thin (currently I have rose gold) perhaps even w a diamond or stone, or get a regular size LOVE. The only thing is my thin is size 15 and I think the regular smallest is 16 and will need to be custom ordered. Does anyone here have a thin that they either pair with another thin or a regular size LOVE?



With the thin , in my opinion , another thin will look great!

Personally,I prefer the regular love alone ( just one) or stacked with other bracelets.


----------



## HeartHermes

lanasyogamama said:


> It's not the noise, but they could damage each other.  I have a love and a juc , and I wear a doubled up yoga headband in between when I practice. I find it a lot more comfortable than a sweat band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509863


Such a great idea! Thanks for sharing this photo. I'm thinking of buying a second love and have been worrying about this.


----------



## HeartHermes

Dluvch said:


> I don't know whether putting glue is good idea, what happens when you need to take off for an MRI or surgery?


If you use the purple color Loctite, screws are still supposed to be easy to remove. I've read that you should not use the blue or red colored Loctite, those are more permanent. Personally, I haven't used Loctite since the screws on my Love haven't budged, but the purple Loctite is what my Cartier SA says they use if there's a problem with the screws loosening up. I've read that it's not a glue, but just helps to fill in the gaps around the screw to keep it more secure and in place. Check with you SA for more info, just sharing what I've read and been told by my SA in case it's helpful.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

HeartHermes said:


> If you use the purple color Loctite, screws are still supposed to be easy to remove. I've read that you should not use the blue or red colored Loctite, those are more permanent. Personally, I haven't used Loctite since the screws on my Love haven't budged, but the purple Loctite is what my Cartier SA says they use if there's a problem with the screws loosening up. I've read that it's not a glue, but just helps to fill in the gaps around the screw to keep it more secure and in place. Check with you SA for more info, just sharing what I've read and been told by my SA in case it's helpful.



Purple is the low strength and as long as you only use a small amount, they unscrew just fine.  It’s not a glue.  It’s a filler that sorta “gums” up the screw so it has grip and doesn’t loosen with vibration.


----------



## torochip

Cartier Forever said:


> The regular has size 15 now and you don't need to custom order it anymore. I like the idea of pairing the thin with the classic Love.


that's great to know!


----------



## torochip

cateb said:


> I would first say- you can’t really go wrong with whatever you choose! Most combinations are beautiful. I would say add a regular love to your thin- but I’m biased because I just did that myself!
> 
> Another thing I would say is to consider what you think you want long term, if you know. I know my end goal is go have two regular and one small so I’ve been building with that in mind. Good luck with the decision!



I want a regular b/c it's classic but my wrist is so small that the thin matches so well. I don't want to overwhelm my arm because I want to wear it everyday (too lazy to remove)


----------



## cateb

torochip said:


> I want a regular b/c it's classic but my wrist is so small that the thin matches so well. I don't want to overwhelm my arm because I want to wear it everyday (too lazy to remove)



I have pretty small wrists as well- was sized at 16 but I chose 17 only because I like it a little looser. I don’t think a regular will overwhelm your wrist. I started wanting a thin as well- thought the same thing but when I went back I couldn’t not get the regular!  

If you haven’t already I would try it on and then look at yourself in a full length mirror in the store. That’s what I do


----------



## torochip

cateb said:


> I have pretty small wrists as well- was sized at 16 but I chose 17 only because I like it a little looser. I don’t think a regular will overwhelm your wrist. I started wanting a thin as well- thought the same thing but when I went back I couldn’t not get the regular!
> 
> If you haven’t already I would try it on and then look at yourself in a full length mirror in the store. That’s what I do



I tried it at the store and both times. I originally came in for the original but fell in love w the thin bc of the daintiness. Came back and tried the thin with the regular but I can't remember if i liked it. I always thought the idea of the original with the thin would make a good combo but two thins would be just as nice. Not going to lie though, i've been eyeing the JUC too lol....


----------



## cateb

torochip said:


> I tried it at the store and both times. I originally came in for the original but fell in love w the thin bc of the daintiness. Came back and tried the thin with the regular but I can't remember if i liked it. I always thought the idea of the original with the thin would make a good combo but two thins would be just as nice. Not going to lie though, i've been eyeing the JUC too lol....


I think both would look great- to me it's a gut feeling, you'll just know!  When I added the small love to my regular, in WG which I never considered (!) I just knew!  I think the SA was shocked was surprised how quickly I decided haha

If you like the JUC... they are coming out with the thin/small JUC bracelet supposedly in September!!  If you want to wait it out... that could be a great option.  I imagine a small JUC with a small Love would look amazing!


----------



## torochip

cateb said:


> I think both would look great- to me it's a gut feeling, you'll just know!  When I added the small love to my regular, in WG which I never considered (!) I just knew!  I think the SA was shocked was surprised how quickly I decided haha
> 
> If you like the JUC... they are coming out with the thin/small JUC bracelet supposedly in September!!  If you want to wait it out... that could be a great option.  I imagine a small JUC with a small Love would look amazing!



You're right, I already tried both combos on and didn't love it so maybe it's not my thing. I did read that the small JUC is coming out so maybe I should wait. I'm expecting end of August/begin of September. The earliest I can go after my baby is October so it's even a longer wait. Oh it's going to drive me crazy waiting! lol


----------



## cateb

torochip said:


> You're right, I already tried both combos on and didn't love it so maybe it's not my thing. I did read that the small JUC is coming out so maybe I should wait. I'm expecting end of August/begin of September. The earliest I can go after my baby is October so it's even a longer wait. Oh it's going to drive me crazy waiting! lol



If you didn’t try all gold options maybe try that too? I thought I would NEVER want WG and I tried another PG and YG with my PG and neither did it for me. 
When the SA insisted trying WG it was love (pun intended!)  if that’s still not doing it for you, maybe wait for the thin JUC. From what my SA said it could come out September but be at least a month or two before I could actually see one, etc. so might be perfect timing. 

I know what you mean about waiting! Decided to engrave the second one and it’s torture waiting for it!!


----------



## torochip

cateb said:


> If you didn’t try all gold options maybe try that too? I thought I would NEVER want WG and I tried another PG and YG with my PG and neither did it for me.
> When the SA insisted trying WG it was love (pun intended!)  if that’s still not doing it for you, maybe wait for the thin JUC. From what my SA said it could come out September but be at least a month or two before I could actually see one, etc. so might be perfect timing.
> 
> I know what you mean about waiting! Decided to engrave the second one and it’s torture waiting for it!!



oooh don't forget to post pictures when it comes!

I never thought of WG but maybe next time I'll try it. I looked at YG and it was so yellow and my WG jewelry (non cartier) needs to be re-plated often and it's annoying.


----------



## cateb

torochip said:


> oooh don't forget to post pictures when it comes!
> 
> I never thought of WG but maybe next time I'll try it. I looked at YG and it was so yellow and my WG jewelry (non cartier) needs to be re-plated often and it's annoying.



Oh I will! [emoji4]


----------



## florence050914

Hi. I own a small love bracelet, the one who comes in 1 piece. I feel like when it's lock and I pinch it between my fingers, I can feel a gap and hear a click. I feel like it's not all the way secure. Is it normal ? I live in Quebec, Canada and there's not Cartier near by. I had to buy it in Toronto, and it's far.


----------



## bellapurse

florence050914 said:


> Hi. I own a small love bracelet, the one who comes in 1 piece. I feel like when it's lock and I pinch it between my fingers, I can feel a gap and hear a click. I feel like it's not all the way secure. Is it normal ? I live in Quebec, Canada and there's not Cartier near by. I had to buy it in Toronto, and it's far.



That’s normal!  I bought mine almost 2 years ago and it’s the same.  When you hear the click is because is closed.  The old classic you have to keep turning until it stops.  The thin ones until you hear the click.


----------



## florence050914

bellapurse said:


> That’s normal!  I bought mine almost 2 years ago and it’s the same.  When you hear the click is because is closed.  The old classic you have to keep turning until it stops.  The thin ones until you hear the click.


Thank you !


----------



## Cartier Forever

florence050914 said:


> Hi. I own a small love bracelet, the one who comes in 1 piece. I feel like when it's lock and I pinch it between my fingers, I can feel a gap and hear a click. I feel like it's not all the way secure. Is it normal ? I live in Quebec, Canada and there's not Cartier near by. I had to buy it in Toronto, and it's far.


There is a tiny gap in mine too. I think it is normal. Enjoy your bracelet.


----------



## florence050914

Cartier Forever said:


> There is a tiny gap in mine too. I think it is normal. Enjoy your bracelet.


Thank You !


----------



## celestee01

Does anyone know if Cartier recently changed their locking mechanism for the small loves? I found this from fashionphile (which is supposed to be a reputable reseller):

https://www.fashionphile.com/cartier-18k-pink-gold-small-love-bracelet-16-271655

I’m not personally considering buying it but just thought I’d post as this is concerning if it’s fake and wasn’t caught by them.


----------



## Cartier Forever

celestee01 said:


> Does anyone know if Cartier recently changed their locking mechanism for the small loves? I found this from fashionphile (which is supposed to be a reputable reseller):
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/cartier-18k-pink-gold-small-love-bracelet-16-271655
> 
> I’m not personally considering buying it but just thought I’d post as this is concerning if it’s fake and wasn’t caught by them.


I have the thin love bracelet and the locking mechanism is same as the one at fashionphile. The locking system for the thin is different from the classic one.


----------



## celestee01

Cartier Forever said:


> I have the thin love bracelet and the locking mechanism is same as the one at fashionphile. The locking system for the thin is different from the classic one.



I guess the angle of the picture made me think the hinge looked a little off. Good to know that it’s authentic... I’m hoping to maybe pick something up from them in the future.  thanks


----------



## Kindness3

https://6abc.com/agents-confiscate-fake-cartier-bracelets-at-port-of-philadelphia/3855097/ here we go again buyer beware I think it good for people looking to buy used love


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> I’m truly convinced that a Cartier boutique is the only safe place to know you’re getting an authentic piece of Cartier these days.


Absoulty special spending that amount of money


----------



## torochip

florence050914 said:


> Hi. I own a small love bracelet, the one who comes in 1 piece. I feel like when it's lock and I pinch it between my fingers, I can feel a gap and hear a click. I feel like it's not all the way secure. Is it normal ? I live in Quebec, Canada and there's not Cartier near by. I had to buy it in Toronto, and it's far.



I don't have that in mine. When it's closed, it's very tight and there's no gap, only a line that shows the two pieces coming together. No clicking noise either. Perhaps calling a boutique and ask?


----------



## marwaaa

For those who like the thin LOVE bracelet, my SA said there are plans to release the thin with 4 diamonds around January!


----------



## Fifilabelle

marwaaa said:


> For those who like the thin LOVE bracelet, my SA said there are plans to release the thin with 4 diamonds around January!


Thanks for the info! I've been holding off on getting the 10 diamond version in WG mainly because I think still having the Cartier logo on it adds something special. If this is accurate then that would be awesome as I can finally complete my stack!


----------



## HM1983

marwaaa said:


> For those who like the thin LOVE bracelet, my SA said there are plans to release the thin with 4 diamonds around January!


Oooh that would be amazing! I've been going back and forth about what I want because I prefer the thin so I can take it off each day and I prefer dainty jewelry, but I like the 4 diamond option.


----------



## cateb

For those of you that have more than 1 Love...

What is the longest amount of time you've had between adding an additional one?  I ask because I have two now that I got within two months of each other.  I someday want a third to complete the stack.  If I wait even a year, will the shiny new one look funny with the two I have that will have wear and tear.  Curious what you all have experienced!


----------



## neennara

Hi everyone!
I plan to get a love bracelet in YG but I still can’t decide whether I should get a size 16 or a size 17. My wrist size is 14.5cm but my forearm is a bit chubby. I like the fit of the size 17 bracelet as it is now. However, I have about 10 more kgs to lose. I’m afraid that my wrists will shrink and the bracelet will become too loose. Size 16 is a bit snug but it’s not too tight to the point that I feel like I’m trapped in the bracelet.
I’ve included some pictures of size 16 and size 17 bracelets. I’d appreciate some suggestions. Thank you!


Size 16 and size 17


Size 17




Size 16


----------



## cartier_love

neennara said:


> Hi everyone!
> I plan to get a love bracelet in YG but I still can’t decide whether I should get a size 16 or a size 17. My wrist size is 14.5cm but my forearm is a bit chubby. I like the fit of the size 17 bracelet as it is now. However, I have about 10 more kgs to lose. I’m afraid that my wrists will shrink and the bracelet will become too loose. Size 16 is a bit snug but it’s not too tight to the point that I feel like I’m trapped in the bracelet.
> I’ve included some pictures of size 16 and size 17 bracelets. I’d appreciate some suggestions. Thank you!
> View attachment 4155356
> 
> Size 16 and size 17
> View attachment 4155358
> 
> Size 17
> View attachment 4155359
> 
> View attachment 4155360
> 
> Size 16


I would go with the 17. I don't think the weight loss will make your wrists so small that 17 will be too loose.  In the long run, I think 17 is the best.


----------



## Tonimichelle

neennara said:


> Hi everyone!
> I plan to get a love bracelet in YG but I still can’t decide whether I should get a size 16 or a size 17. My wrist size is 14.5cm but my forearm is a bit chubby. I like the fit of the size 17 bracelet as it is now. However, I have about 10 more kgs to lose. I’m afraid that my wrists will shrink and the bracelet will become too loose. Size 16 is a bit snug but it’s not too tight to the point that I feel like I’m trapped in the bracelet.
> I’ve included some pictures of size 16 and size 17 bracelets. I’d appreciate some suggestions. Thank you!
> View attachment 4155356
> 
> Size 16 and size 17
> View attachment 4155358
> 
> Size 17
> View attachment 4155359
> 
> View attachment 4155360
> 
> Size 16


I think it depends entirely on the type of fit you prefer. My wrist is the same size as yours and I prefer a closer fitting bracelet. Size 16 on me was perfect. Although I purchased a cuff in the end which needed to be size 17 to fit (they tend to come up smaller). I think either looks good on you it just depends on whether you prefer the closer fitting bracelet or a looser bangle type effect.


----------



## Zucnarf

neennara said:


> Hi everyone!
> I plan to get a love bracelet in YG but I still can’t decide whether I should get a size 16 or a size 17. My wrist size is 14.5cm but my forearm is a bit chubby. I like the fit of the size 17 bracelet as it is now. However, I have about 10 more kgs to lose. I’m afraid that my wrists will shrink and the bracelet will become too loose. Size 16 is a bit snug but it’s not too tight to the point that I feel like I’m trapped in the bracelet.
> I’ve included some pictures of size 16 and size 17 bracelets. I’d appreciate some suggestions. Thank you!
> View attachment 4155356
> 
> Size 16 and size 17
> View attachment 4155358
> 
> Size 17
> View attachment 4155359
> 
> View attachment 4155360
> 
> Size 16



My wrist is also 14,5
However, I have size 16 and it is more loose than your 16...


----------



## Cartier Forever

cateb said:


> For those of you that have more than 1 Love...
> 
> What is the longest amount of time you've had between adding an additional one?  I ask because I have two now that I got within two months of each other.  I someday want a third to complete the stack.  If I wait even a year, will the shiny new one look funny with the two I have that will have wear and tear.  Curious what you all have experienced!


I got my first Love in May last year and added the thin in Dec. Then I added the rainbow 3 months ago. As I wear all 3 on my left wrist, they still look very decent.


----------



## marwaaa

neennara said:


> Hi everyone!
> I plan to get a love bracelet in YG but I still can’t decide whether I should get a size 16 or a size 17. My wrist size is 14.5cm but my forearm is a bit chubby. I like the fit of the size 17 bracelet as it is now. However, I have about 10 more kgs to lose. I’m afraid that my wrists will shrink and the bracelet will become too loose. Size 16 is a bit snug but it’s not too tight to the point that I feel like I’m trapped in the bracelet.
> I’ve included some pictures of size 16 and size 17 bracelets. I’d appreciate some suggestions. Thank you!
> View attachment 4155356
> 
> Size 16 and size 17
> View attachment 4155358
> 
> Size 17
> View attachment 4155359
> 
> View attachment 4155360
> 
> Size 16



My bracelets fit like your 16 and I find that they’re very comfortable. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## cateb

Cartier Forever said:


> I got my first Love in May last year and added the thin in Dec. Then I added the rainbow 3 months ago. As I wear all 3 on my left wrist, they still look very decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155784



Are you right handed?! They look brand new and so beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Cartier Forever

cateb said:


> Are you right handed?! They look brand new and so beautiful [emoji7]


Yes, I am right handed. You can see many tiny scratches at certain lighting. I have my love ring for 7 years and it is all scratched up, but it is still shiny and I love it and wear it everyday. So don't worry too much, it won't be too bad!


----------



## megs0927

Cartier Forever said:


> I got my first Love in May last year and added the thin in Dec. Then I added the rainbow 3 months ago. As I wear all 3 on my left wrist, they still look very decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155784



Beautiful! Are these all pink/rose gold? I have a yellow gold and id love to stack a pg rainbow and yg thin with it. Not sure how the pg/yg will look stacked.


----------



## Cartier Forever

megs0927 said:


> Beautiful! Are these all pink/rose gold? I have a yellow gold and id love to stack a pg rainbow and yg thin with it. Not sure how the pg/yg will look stacked.


The classic and rainbow are pg and the thin is yg. The rosy color faded very quickly and they all look very similar now.


----------



## megs0927

Cartier Forever said:


> The classic and rainbow are pg and the thin is yg. The rosy color faded very quickly and they all look very similar now.



That makes me feel so much better. I would have thought they were all the same metals. Are you happy with the rainbow? Love that it’s just a little different and adds a splash of color!


----------



## Cartier Forever

megs0927 said:


> That makes me feel so much better. I would have thought they were all the same metals. Are you happy with the rainbow? Love that it’s just a little different and adds a splash of color!


I am very happy and love the rainbow. The color gems look like candies and I think it is very special and not many ppl have it[emoji14]


----------



## MahaM

neennara said:


> Hi everyone!
> I plan to get a love bracelet in YG but I still can’t decide whether I should get a size 16 or a size 17. My wrist size is 14.5cm but my forearm is a bit chubby. I like the fit of the size 17 bracelet as it is now. However, I have about 10 more kgs to lose. I’m afraid that my wrists will shrink and the bracelet will become too loose. Size 16 is a bit snug but it’s not too tight to the point that I feel like I’m trapped in the bracelet.
> I’ve included some pictures of size 16 and size 17 bracelets. I’d appreciate some suggestions. Thank you!
> View attachment 4155356
> 
> Size 16 and size 17
> View attachment 4155358
> 
> Size 17
> View attachment 4155359
> 
> View attachment 4155360
> 
> Size 16


Definitely size 16 is a much better fit even right now ( for me perfect fit)and looks great on you.
And I don't think  even when you loose there won't be any difference.

Size 17 is way too loose in my opinion.


----------



## rk4265

I wonder if anyone knows If there will be new products with gemstones


----------



## bhurry

rk4265 said:


> I wonder if anyone knows If there will be new products with gemstones


Yes, I would like to know also.  For some reason I want to see a cuff with few gemstones as I cannot wear jewelry 24/7.


----------



## rk4265

bhurry said:


> Yes, I would like to know also.  For some reason I want to see a cuff with few gemstones as I cannot wear jewelry 24/7.


You nailed it. That’s exactly what I’m dreaming about


----------



## torochip

What they are going to do a 4 diamond thin? I was just at the store and the rep didn't tell me that. I was debating between the regular 4 diamond love (in RG but they didn't have it in store so I tried on the YG instead) or another thin diamond love in WG (I already have a RG thin). The pictures aren't great due to the store lighting but what are you thoughts??


----------



## Cartier Forever

torochip said:


> What they are going to do a 4 diamond thin? I was just at the store and the rep didn't tell me that. I was debating between the regular 4 diamond love (in RG but they didn't have it in store so I tried on the YG instead) or another thin diamond love in WG (I already have a RG thin). The pictures aren't great due to the store lighting but what are you thoughts??


I like the 4 diamonds regular. I love the look of 1 regular and 1 thin.


----------



## torochip

Cartier Forever said:


> I like the 4 diamonds regular. I love the look of 1 regular and 1 thin.


I tried the 1 regular and 1 thin combo too but didn’t like it. It just looked like one huge bracelet when my hand relaxes. The two options above were the final picks after trying on every options. Sales associate thinks I should go for the wg diamond instead of the 4 diamond regular. He thinks it looks stunning with the contrasting colors and diamond.


----------



## rk4265

marwaaa said:


> For those who like the thin LOVE bracelet, my SA said there are plans to release the thin with 4 diamonds around January!


Can you find out about any other love releases? Hoping for something with rainbow stones


----------



## marwaaa

rk4265 said:


> Can you find out about any other love releases? Hoping for something with rainbow stones



Like a thin love with rainbow stones?


----------



## rk4265

marwaaa said:


> Like a thin love with rainbow stones?


Or a cuff


----------



## supersleec

hi everyone,

i wanted to share my experience at a Cartier boutique this past weekend. it's been a super humid summer and i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned since i've been sweating non stop, lol. i walked in and a lady SA asked if i needed help, so i told her i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned. she looked at me, kind of puzzled, and told me they don't do cleaning there, only polishing. i said i didn't want any gold taken off, just a clean to make the bracelet shiny again. she told me they don't do anything special to clean it, just steam and water and a soft cloth. she proceeded to use her glove to wipe a part of my bracelet and told me that i could do it myself to keep it clean. if i wanted it shiny, i HAD to get it polished. is this true?? i've been to another location and they've taken my bracelet to the back and brought it out in 10 minutes, all shiny, and no gold was polished off (i always ask to make sure before i let them take it). have things changed?

also, i have the thin rg bracelet, and i've worn it 24/7 for about 8 months now. i'm starting to notice it "clicking" at the screw side, and i feel like it might be loosening a bit. i know it's just a 90 degree turn so there's not much to loosen but has this happened to anyone else? i can slightly pull the bracelet apart at the screw now and it's scaring me  the lady SA also told me i shouldn't be taking it off, even twice a year is too much and it will ruin the screw. i thought the point of this new 90 degree turn was so i could take it off easier? am i being paranoid that it will fall off now that it "clicks"?

sorry for being so long winded! i left the store without a cleaned bracelet and a super confused mind.


----------



## Luv n bags

supersleec said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i wanted to share my experience at a Cartier boutique this past weekend. it's been a super humid summer and i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned since i've been sweating non stop, lol. i walked in and a lady SA asked if i needed help, so i told her i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned. she looked at me, kind of puzzled, and told me they don't do cleaning there, only polishing. i said i didn't want any gold taken off, just a clean to make the bracelet shiny again. she told me they don't do anything special to clean it, just steam and water and a soft cloth. she proceeded to use her glove to wipe a part of my bracelet and told me that i could do it myself to keep it clean. if i wanted it shiny, i HAD to get it polished. is this true?? i've been to another location and they've taken my bracelet to the back and brought it out in 10 minutes, all shiny, and no gold was polished off (i always ask to make sure before i let them take it). have things changed?
> 
> also, i have the thin rg bracelet, and i've worn it 24/7 for about 8 months now. i'm starting to notice it "clicking" at the screw side, and i feel like it might be loosening a bit. i know it's just a 90 degree turn so there's not much to loosen but has this happened to anyone else? i can slightly pull the bracelet apart at the screw now and it's scaring me  the lady SA also told me i shouldn't be taking it off, even twice a year is too much and it will ruin the screw. i thought the point of this new 90 degree turn was so i could take it off easier? am i being paranoid that it will fall off now that it "clicks"?
> 
> sorry for being so long winded! i left the store without a cleaned bracelet and a super confused mind.



I’ve had mine cleaned 3 times.  Like you said, 10 minutes and no gold polished off.  It just shines it up and takes away some of the fine scratches (crutches did a number on my bracelet). I don’t know about the clicking, but 3 different stores cleaned my bracelet.


----------



## torochip

supersleec said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i wanted to share my experience at a Cartier boutique this past weekend. it's been a super humid summer and i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned since i've been sweating non stop, lol. i walked in and a lady SA asked if i needed help, so i told her i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned. she looked at me, kind of puzzled, and told me they don't do cleaning there, only polishing. i said i didn't want any gold taken off, just a clean to make the bracelet shiny again. she told me they don't do anything special to clean it, just steam and water and a soft cloth. she proceeded to use her glove to wipe a part of my bracelet and told me that i could do it myself to keep it clean. if i wanted it shiny, i HAD to get it polished. is this true?? i've been to another location and they've taken my bracelet to the back and brought it out in 10 minutes, all shiny, and no gold was polished off (i always ask to make sure before i let them take it). have things changed?
> 
> also, i have the thin rg bracelet, and i've worn it 24/7 for about 8 months now. i'm starting to notice it "clicking" at the screw side, and i feel like it might be loosening a bit. i know it's just a 90 degree turn so there's not much to loosen but has this happened to anyone else? i can slightly pull the bracelet apart at the screw now and it's scaring me  the lady SA also told me i shouldn't be taking it off, even twice a year is too much and it will ruin the screw. i thought the point of this new 90 degree turn was so i could take it off easier? am i being paranoid that it will fall off now that it "clicks"?
> 
> sorry for being so long winded! i left the store without a cleaned bracelet and a super confused mind.



I stopped by this week and asked about cleaning my bracelet but maybe I wasn’t clear and the associate came out and gave me a brand new cleaning kit. 

Someone here asked the same clicking question a couple pages back. Some mentioned there bracelet clicks as well. Mine doesn’t however If I pull it out while locked and squeeze it back then it clicks but just normally squeezing it, it seems tight.


----------



## Cartier Forever

supersleec said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i wanted to share my experience at a Cartier boutique this past weekend. it's been a super humid summer and i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned since i've been sweating non stop, lol. i walked in and a lady SA asked if i needed help, so i told her i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned. she looked at me, kind of puzzled, and told me they don't do cleaning there, only polishing. i said i didn't want any gold taken off, just a clean to make the bracelet shiny again. she told me they don't do anything special to clean it, just steam and water and a soft cloth. she proceeded to use her glove to wipe a part of my bracelet and told me that i could do it myself to keep it clean. if i wanted it shiny, i HAD to get it polished. is this true?? i've been to another location and they've taken my bracelet to the back and brought it out in 10 minutes, all shiny, and no gold was polished off (i always ask to make sure before i let them take it). have things changed?
> 
> also, i have the thin rg bracelet, and i've worn it 24/7 for about 8 months now. i'm starting to notice it "clicking" at the screw side, and i feel like it might be loosening a bit. i know it's just a 90 degree turn so there's not much to loosen but has this happened to anyone else? i can slightly pull the bracelet apart at the screw now and it's scaring me  the lady SA also told me i shouldn't be taking it off, even twice a year is too much and it will ruin the screw. i thought the point of this new 90 degree turn was so i could take it off easier? am i being paranoid that it will fall off now that it "clicks"?
> 
> sorry for being so long winded! i left the store without a cleaned bracelet and a super confused mind.


For the boutiques here, they offer free cleaning services. But my SA also does not suggest to take it off to clean it frequently. I also don't want to take it off at all. I would use a very soft toothbrush to clean it on my wrist. My SA also suggests to use the gold polishing cloth to wipe it slightly when I feel the bracelet is dull. I have the town talk polishing cloth and they use something similar in the boutique too. I remember some ladies here said never use the shine surface in the boutique. Seems someone do had bad experience that the bracelet came back with round edges. Just don't worry about the dirt too much, my friend has been wearing her love for 7 years and she just took it off for cleaning once. It is still fine :-p


----------



## miznina

Cartier Forever said:


> For the boutiques here, they offer free cleaning services. But my SA also does not suggest to take it off to clean it frequently. I also don't want to take it off at all. I would use a very soft toothbrush to clean it on my wrist. My SA also suggests to use the gold polishing cloth to wipe it slightly when I feel the bracelet is dull. I have the town talk polishing cloth and they use something similar in the boutique too. I remember some ladies here said never use the shine surface in the boutique. Seems someone do had bad experience that the bracelet came back with round edges. Just don't worry about the dirt too much, my friend has been wearing her love for 7 years and she just took it off for cleaning once. It is still fine :-p



I also use the town talk polishing cloth every couple months and it makes my loves look like new and still shar edged [emoji3][emoji813]️


----------



## cateb

miznina said:


> I also use the town talk polishing cloth every couple months and it makes my loves look like new and still shar edged [emoji3][emoji813]️



Is it the town talk gold polishing cloth? Was thinking of getting one but I’m not familiar with it!


----------



## GoldFish8

cateb said:


> For those of you that have more than 1 Love...
> 
> What is the longest amount of time you've had between adding an additional one?  I ask because I have two now that I got within two months of each other.  I someday want a third to complete the stack.  If I wait even a year, will the shiny new one look funny with the two I have that will have wear and tear.  Curious what you all have experienced!


I’m in the same boat! Just recently got my two loves and JUC, but I keep day dreaming about a third one, but not sure I can handle three. Anyone have issues adding a third love with regards to the clanking noise and the extra weight? Thanks!!


----------



## rakhee81

Hi everyone, I’m wondering if someone can tell me if the width of two thins is the same as the width of a single classic bracelet? I couldn’t find the answer listed on the Cartier website. Apologies if this has been asked before! Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## KSweet101

rakhee81 said:


> Hi everyone, I’m wondering if someone can tell me if the width of two thins is the same as the width of a single classic bracelet? I couldn’t find the answer listed on the Cartier website. Apologies if this has been asked before! Thanks [emoji4]



It would be a little wider I believe. I asked an associate online on the Cartier website once and they said the small Love is about 3.5mm or 4mm wide, I can't remember exactly which, and the classic is 6mm. But the small is bigger than half the size of the classic.


----------



## KSweet101

supersleec said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i wanted to share my experience at a Cartier boutique this past weekend. it's been a super humid summer and i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned since i've been sweating non stop, lol. i walked in and a lady SA asked if i needed help, so i told her i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned. she looked at me, kind of puzzled, and told me they don't do cleaning there, only polishing. i said i didn't want any gold taken off, just a clean to make the bracelet shiny again. she told me they don't do anything special to clean it, just steam and water and a soft cloth. she proceeded to use her glove to wipe a part of my bracelet and told me that i could do it myself to keep it clean. if i wanted it shiny, i HAD to get it polished. is this true?? i've been to another location and they've taken my bracelet to the back and brought it out in 10 minutes, all shiny, and no gold was polished off (i always ask to make sure before i let them take it). have things changed?
> 
> also, i have the thin rg bracelet, and i've worn it 24/7 for about 8 months now. i'm starting to notice it "clicking" at the screw side, and i feel like it might be loosening a bit. i know it's just a 90 degree turn so there's not much to loosen but has this happened to anyone else? i can slightly pull the bracelet apart at the screw now and it's scaring me  the lady SA also told me i shouldn't be taking it off, even twice a year is too much and it will ruin the screw. i thought the point of this new 90 degree turn was so i could take it off easier? am i being paranoid that it will fall off now that it "clicks"?
> 
> sorry for being so long winded! i left the store without a cleaned bracelet and a super confused mind.



My bracelet has made this subtle clicking noise I believe you're talking about ever since I first got it. I've had no issues or concerns with it falling off, but I do have it insured of course just in case. Is yours insured? That should give you some peace of mind at least, but I don't think it's going anywhere! Mine does it when I squeeze the two halves around the opening side together and then it goes back to it's original position. I wouldn't even say there's a gap, it's just not as flush together as when I gently squeeze it together. I think this is just because it's a hinge and not two pieces screwed tightly against each other and completely normal! 

I don't think opening and closing this particular bracelet does any damage to any screw because there is no screw haha! That's just probably a force of habit they've been trained to say and to cover their butts so you don't go taking it on and off and losing it!


----------



## Cartier Forever

KSweet101 said:


> My bracelet has made this subtle clicking noise I believe you're talking about ever since I first got it. I've had no issues or concerns with it falling off, but I do have it insured of course just in case. Is yours insured? That should give you some peace of mind at least, but I don't think it's going anywhere! Mine does it when I squeeze the two halves around the opening side together and then it goes back to it's original position. I wouldn't even say there's a gap, it's just not as flush together as when I gently squeeze it together. I think this is just because it's a hinge and not two pieces screwed tightly against each other and completely normal!
> 
> I don't think opening and closing this particular bracelet does any damage to any screw because there is no screw haha! That's just probably a force of habit they've been trained to say and to cover their butts so you don't go taking it on and off and losing it!


My thin love is exactly like this too. You are right, it is not a gap at all, and there is no sound on mine. I discovered this point and asked my SA when I purchased it. She showed me a few more bracelets and they all liked this. She also said it's due to the hinge.


----------



## rakhee81

KSweet101 said:


> It would be a little wider I believe. I asked an associate online on the Cartier website once and they said the small Love is about 3.5mm or 4mm wide, I can't remember exactly which, and the classic is 6mm. But the small is bigger than half the size of the classic.



Thank you. I’m toying with the idea of adding a second one to my YG but will wait until the small JUC is released to try them both!


----------



## KSweet101

rakhee81 said:


> Thank you. I’m toying with the idea of adding a second one to my YG but will wait until the small JUC is released to try them both!








This instagrammer/blogger/boutique owner wears two small love bracelets!


----------



## sammix3

ellyson said:


> After buying and reselling two WG love cuffs (yes you read right, TWO!! A size 16 too small and a size 18 too big...) I’ve finally found my perfect love: a four diamond WG bangle size 17!!
> 
> It’s a preowned one but it pairs very well with my one-year-old WG thin love (both are full of scratches...), and the most important thing I’ve paid half the price of the new!! I’m over the moon!!!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share with all of you
> View attachment 3950399
> View attachment 3950399



Is the WG with diamonds much shinier than the small one?  I read that the diamond WG is rhodium plated while non diamond WG are not.  Trying to decide if I might need to consider the diamond one because of this.


----------



## Fem1014

sammix3 said:


> Is the WG with diamonds much shinier than the small one?  I read that the diamond WG is rhodium plated while non diamond WG are not.  Trying to decide if I might need to consider the diamond one because of this.



I had the diamond WG bracelet and sold it. The rhodium comes off and makes the bracelet very dull. You’ll have to add the rhodium back to get it shiny again. Just too much maintenance for me so I sold it.


----------



## miznina

cateb said:


> Is it the town talk gold polishing cloth? Was thinking of getting one but I’m not familiar with it!



That’s the one [emoji4][emoji1303]


----------



## torochip

Fem1014 said:


> I had the diamond WG bracelet and sold it. The rhodium comes off and makes the bracelet very dull. You’ll have to add the rhodium back to get it shiny again. Just too much maintenance for me so I sold it.



wow that's good to know. I was going to buy the WG diamond thin one but may just get a RG diamond original instead. I told the SA that my WG jewelry were annoying to maintain and he reassured me that it doesn't happen with Cartier's WG and that it shouldn't need to be done all but maybe 2x in its lifespan.


----------



## Tonimichelle

torochip said:


> wow that's good to know. I was going to buy the WG diamond thin one but may just get a RG diamond original instead. I told the SA that my WG jewelry were annoying to maintain and he reassured me that it doesn't happen with Cartier's WG and that it shouldn't need to be done all but maybe 2x in its lifespan.


I think your sa may be referring to the non diamond white gold which isn’t rhodium plated so doesn’t gain a yellow colour over time. It’s the only jeweller I’m aware of that does this and the reason I love my cuff so much! My Bvlgari white gold ring seriously needs replating however, thankfully the rest of my jewellery is platinum!


----------



## torochip

Tonimichelle said:


> I think your sa may be referring to the non diamond white gold which isn’t rhodium plated so doesn’t gain a yellow colour over time. It’s the only jeweller I’m aware of that does this and the reason I love my cuff so much! My Bvlgari white gold ring seriously needs replating however, thankfully the rest of my jewellery is platinum!


hmm I wonder if he got the information mixed. He was saying the opposite.


----------



## Makenna

supersleec said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i wanted to share my experience at a Cartier boutique this past weekend. it's been a super humid summer and i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned since i've been sweating non stop, lol. i walked in and a lady SA asked if i needed help, so i told her i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned. she looked at me, kind of puzzled, and told me they don't do cleaning there, only polishing. i said i didn't want any gold taken off, just a clean to make the bracelet shiny again. she told me they don't do anything special to clean it, just steam and water and a soft cloth. she proceeded to use her glove to wipe a part of my bracelet and told me that i could do it myself to keep it clean. if i wanted it shiny, i HAD to get it polished. is this true?? i've been to another location and they've taken my bracelet to the back and brought it out in 10 minutes, all shiny, and no gold was polished off (i always ask to make sure before i let them take it). have things changed?
> 
> also, i have the thin rg bracelet, and i've worn it 24/7 for about 8 months now. i'm starting to notice it "clicking" at the screw side, and i feel like it might be loosening a bit. i know it's just a 90 degree turn so there's not much to loosen but has this happened to anyone else? i can slightly pull the bracelet apart at the screw now and it's scaring me  the lady SA also told me i shouldn't be taking it off, even twice a year is too much and it will ruin the screw. i thought the point of this new 90 degree turn was so i could take it off easier? am i being paranoid that it will fall off now that it "clicks"?
> 
> sorry for being so long winded! i left the store without a cleaned bracelet and a super confused mind.





supersleec said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i wanted to share my experience at a Cartier boutique this past weekend. it's been a super humid summer and i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned since i've been sweating non stop, lol. i walked in and a lady SA asked if i needed help, so i told her i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned. she looked at me, kind of puzzled, and told me they don't do cleaning there, only polishing. i said i didn't want any gold taken off, just a clean to make the bracelet shiny again. she told me they don't do anything special to clean it, just steam and water and a soft cloth. she proceeded to use her glove to wipe a part of my bracelet and told me that i could do it myself to keep it clean. if i wanted it shiny, i HAD to get it polished. is this true?? i've been to another location and they've taken my bracelet to the back and brought it out in 10 minutes, all shiny, and no gold was polished off (i always ask to make sure before i let them take it). have things changed?
> 
> also, i have the thin rg bracelet, and i've worn it 24/7 for about 8 months now. i'm starting to notice it "clicking" at the screw side, and i feel like it might be loosening a bit. i know it's just a 90 degree turn so there's not much to loosen but has this happened to anyone else? i can slightly pull the bracelet apart at the screw now and it's scaring me  the lady SA also told me i shouldn't be taking it off, even twice a year is too much and it will ruin the screw. i thought the point of this new 90 degree turn was so i could take it off easier? am i being paranoid that it will fall off now that it "clicks"?
> 
> sorry for being so long winded! i left the store without a cleaned bracelet and a super confused mind.



I usually go into my Cartier store and  have my Love cleaned, not polish 3-4 times a year.  I never take my Love off myself, always let ye SA take it off and put it back on for me.  I was just at Ala Moana in Oahu a couple of weeks ago and went into Cartier to have my silk cord changed out and the sweet SA asked if I want to have my watch or jewelries cleaned while I was there so not sure why that SA wouldn't clean it for you.


----------



## sammix3

Fem1014 said:


> I had the diamond WG bracelet and sold it. The rhodium comes off and makes the bracelet very dull. You’ll have to add the rhodium back to get it shiny again. Just too much maintenance for me so I sold it.



Thank you for your feedback.  How long did you have it before it wore off?


----------



## sammix3

torochip said:


> hmm I wonder if he got the information mixed. He was saying the opposite.



I’m getting confused.  The diamond ones are rhodium plated which is more shiny but it need to be polished over time. What about the plain wg?  Can shine be brought back?


----------



## MahaM

sammix3 said:


> Is the WG with diamonds much shinier than the small one?  I read that the diamond WG is rhodium plated while non diamond WG are not.  Trying to decide if I might need to consider the diamond one because of this.


Try them both on and see what you like more.


----------



## GoldFish8

sammix3 said:


> I’m getting confused.  The diamond ones are rhodium plated which is more shiny but it need to be polished over time. What about the plain wg?  Can shine be brought back?


The diamond ones are more shiny and white because they are rhodium plated. I dont Think you are suppose to polish or replate more than 2x in the lifetime. The plain one is not plated and will turn grey and silver looking over time. Someone on this forum had his plain one rhodium plated at Cartier to make it more white and shiny like the diamond version. I have the white gold diamond one and it is lovely. I’m sure it will scratch over time just like my rose gold one, but that doesn’t bother me. It’s just a matter of what will or won’t bother you.


----------



## sammix3

GoldFish8 said:


> The diamond ones are more shiny and white because they are rhodium plated. I dont Think you are suppose to polish or replate more than 2x in the lifetime. The plain one is not plated and will turn grey and silver looking over time. Someone on this forum had his plain one rhodium plated at Cartier to make it more white and shiny like the diamond version. I have the white gold diamond one and it is lovely. I’m sure it will scratch over time just like my rose gold one, but that doesn’t bother me. It’s just a matter of what will or won’t bother you.



Thank you.  I’m just afraid that the plating/polish will round the edges.


----------



## sammix3

MahaM said:


> Try them both on and see what you like more.



Great idea!  I will report back


----------



## Fem1014

sammix3 said:


> Thank you for your feedback.  How long did you have it before it wore off?



I had it about a year and wore it everyday. It’s wasn’t the entire bracket that dulled but it bothered me so much so I sold it.


----------



## GoldFish8

sammix3 said:


> Thank you.  I’m just afraid that the plating/polish will round the edges.


Yes that “could” be the case if you polish any of your other metals as well. But many people have been fine with polishing and plating. I think You probably hear about the bad ones more, just like with Yelp. But it is definitely a risk you take sending to polishing. But if that is something that will cause you to worry and not be able to wear and really love and enjoy your bracelet go for the gold/rose gold... they are gorgeous! I have The rose gold too and love it!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Would you pick a rainbow love or a thin pave to stack with your loves. I will attach my current stack. 

Just talked to my SA and apparently they will be coming out with a 6 diamond small (thin) love bracelet in the fall. I am wondering for the people who have the thin love with 10 diamonds how noticeable are the diamonds? The 6 diamond seems to be the best of both worlds! Really wish they would come out with the 6 diamond classic love again!


----------



## baghagg

GoldFish8 said:


> Really wish they would come out with the 6 diamond classic love again!



I have been thinking this for years!!!
Ps. I don't really think you can go wrong,  whichever you select.


----------



## luvmy3girls

GoldFish8 said:


> Would you pick a rainbow love or a thin pave to stack with your loves. I will attach my current stack.
> 
> Just talked to my SA and apparently they will be coming out with a 6 diamond small (thin) love bracelet in the fall. I am wondering for the people who have the thin love with 10 diamonds how noticeable are the diamonds? The 6 diamond seems to be the best of both worlds! Really wish they would come out with the 6 diamond classic love again!



I would pick the rainbow love! It would look so good with your stack. I think the thin would blend in too much


----------



## megs0927

I’d go with a rainbow love (in pg not wg). 

I’m debating a 2nd love and can’t decide on plain yg or the pg rainbow. 

Cartier’s yellow and pink golds just can’t be beat IMO.


----------



## GoldFish8

baghagg said:


> I have been thinking this for years!!!
> Ps. I don't really think you can go wrong,  whichever you select.


Ugh just give the people what they want! I would love this or a love with all pink sapphires.. I’ll just keep dreaming over here


----------



## GoldFish8

luvmy3girls said:


> I would pick the rainbow love! It would look so good with your stack. I think the thin would blend in too much


That’s what i am leaning towards too. I love the look of the colored stones to make things more interesting. I love the pave but haven’t tried the thin one on and don’t have a store nearby so I will just have to wait!


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> I’d go with a rainbow love (in pg not wg).
> 
> I’m debating a 2nd love and can’t decide on plain yg or the pg rainbow.
> 
> Cartier’s yellow and pink golds just can’t be beat IMO.


I love their pink gold so so much! When it fades a little and is somewhere between pink gold and yellow gold is my absolute favorite! The yellow is a little too bright on my skin tone. Is your love yellow or pink? It’s so hard to tell from pictures sometimes what the color is. I feel like the rainbow would go with any color!


----------



## sammix3

avcbob said:


> I'm wondering the same thing.  My wife and I both got WG loves together, but hers has diamonds and mine doesn't.  I didn't know about the plating at the time we bought them.  Now hers looks like new, almost except for the normal scratches.  Mine looks good, but dull especially next to my YG. I asked our sales agent about having my WG plated.  She said they'd have to do a deep polish before plating and since it's only a year old, she suggested waiting a while. I wish I had known before I wore it to have it plated up front, but that's if plating it is a good idea at all. Bottom line, I'm curious to see what everyone says.



Can you post a side by side pic of both your bracelets?  Would love to see the difference.


----------



## KSweet101

supersleec said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i wanted to share my experience at a Cartier boutique this past weekend. it's been a super humid summer and i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned since i've been sweating non stop, lol. i walked in and a lady SA asked if i needed help, so i told her i wanted to get my bracelet cleaned. she looked at me, kind of puzzled, and told me they don't do cleaning there, only polishing. i said i didn't want any gold taken off, just a clean to make the bracelet shiny again. she told me they don't do anything special to clean it, just steam and water and a soft cloth. she proceeded to use her glove to wipe a part of my bracelet and told me that i could do it myself to keep it clean. if i wanted it shiny, i HAD to get it polished. is this true?? i've been to another location and they've taken my bracelet to the back and brought it out in 10 minutes, all shiny, and no gold was polished off (i always ask to make sure before i let them take it). have things changed?
> 
> also, i have the thin rg bracelet, and i've worn it 24/7 for about 8 months now. i'm starting to notice it "clicking" at the screw side, and i feel like it might be loosening a bit. i know it's just a 90 degree turn so there's not much to loosen but has this happened to anyone else? i can slightly pull the bracelet apart at the screw now and it's scaring me  the lady SA also told me i shouldn't be taking it off, even twice a year is too much and it will ruin the screw. i thought the point of this new 90 degree turn was so i could take it off easier? am i being paranoid that it will fall off now that it "clicks"?
> 
> sorry for being so long winded! i left the store without a cleaned bracelet and a super confused mind.




Sounds like a lazy or at best clueless SA that didn’t want to go the extra step for good customer service. “Here, clean it yourself.”  Just because it’s nothing “special” why can’t they do it for you??


----------



## callieeee

Anyone know the best place to sell a love bracelet? Trying to decide between going with fashion phile/real real , etc...... or taking my chances with eBay


----------



## marwaaa

callieeee said:


> Anyone know the best place to sell a love bracelet? Trying to decide between going with fashion phile/real real , etc...... or taking my chances with eBay



When I was selling one of mine, I got quotes from fashionphile, yoogis closet, and Ann’s fabulous finds. I ended up going with AFF. I recommend getting quotes from everyone before deciding. Good luck!


----------



## luvmy3girls

callieeee said:


> Anyone know the best place to sell a love bracelet? Trying to decide between going with fashion phile/real real , etc...... or taking my chances with eBay



I would do ebay. You will get the best price for it


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> That’s what i am leaning towards too. I love the look of the colored stones to make things more interesting. I love the pave but haven’t tried the thin one on and don’t have a store nearby so I will just have to wait!



I recently tried the thin pave love bracelet in yellow gold and was blown away with how gorgeous it looked stacked next to my classic YG 10 diamond love and YG JUC w/diamonds. I thought I’d be totally underwhelmed with the thin pave because it’s so thin and doesn’t stand out that much on its own but I was pleasantly surprised. I had originally intended to add a 4 diamond love to my stack but didn’t love it as much. If Cartier would bring back the classic 6 diamond love in yellow gold I would grab one immediately.


----------



## GoldFish8

sammix3 said:


> Can you post a side by side pic of both your bracelets?  Would love to see the difference.


Here is the link to where he posted it in another thread! Hope that helps! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/argh-love-bracelet-help-me-decide.992953/page-2#post-32500658


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> I recently tried the thin pave love bracelet in yellow gold and was blown away with how gorgeous it looked stacked next to my classic YG 10 diamond love and YG JUC w/diamonds. I thought I’d be totally underwhelmed with the thin pave because it’s so thin and doesn’t stand out that much on its own but I was pleasantly surprised. I had originally intended to add a 4 diamond love to my stack but didn’t love it as much. If Cartier would bring back the classic 6 diamond love in yellow gold I would grab one immediately.


Oooh thank you for this reply! Super helpful and enabling! I feel Like that would be my concern too... just being underwhelmed with how thin it Is ... i have Always loved the classic pave, but it may be to much for my everyday lifestyle (mom to two young kids) plus the price is a bit steep compared to the other loves or the small pave love. I’m with you on the whole 6 diamond love though. I’d snap that up too! How was the clasp/closure on the thin pave? I’ve always wondered this


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> Oooh thank you for this reply! Super helpful and enabling! I feel Like that would be my concern too... just being underwhelmed with how thin it Is ... i have Always loved the classic pave, but it may be to much for my everyday lifestyle (mom to two young kids) plus the price is a bit steep compared to the other loves or the small pave love. I’m with you on the whole 6 diamond love though. I’d snap that up too! How was the clasp/closure on the thin pave? I’ve always wondered this



I also love the classic pave but after trying it on a few times I concluded that it’s not an everyday piece for my lifestyle. It really stood out and looked a bit clunky, thick (it’s a much more solid, heavy piece than the standard loves), and busy when combined with my 10 diamond YG love and YG JUC w/diamonds. I really want a piece that I can add to my existing stack and that I have the option to wear on an everyday basis if I choose so the classic pave didn’t make the cut. Plus I find the price very hard to justify. On the other hand, the thin pave blended in seamlessly with my stack and didn’t add much weight. The thin pave opens on one side and is locked into place with a small screwdriver. The locking mechanism seems very secure and straightforward.


----------



## calisnoopy

Here's some random pics of my Cartier love bracelets...hopefully it helps anyone who's trying to decide which one(s) to get ❤️


----------



## Cartier Forever

calisnoopy said:


> Here's some random pics of my Cartier love bracelets...hopefully it helps anyone who's trying to decide which one(s) to get [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4164686
> View attachment 4164691
> View attachment 4164689


Your bracelets are stunning[emoji7]Do you take off your cord bracelets or wear them 24/7? I have the trinity cord and I am thinking of getting the love cord bracelet.


----------



## calisnoopy

Cartier Forever said:


> Your bracelets are stunning[emoji7]Do you take off your cord bracelets or wear them 24/7? I have the trinity cord and I am thinking of getting the love cord bracelet.



Aww, thanks ❤️ I wear mine 24/7 but I'll change out the silk cords just about every year.

They're fun and for being the lowest price point "jewelry item" at Cartier, they get lots of attention and compliments I've noticed.

Do you wear your current one 24/7 too?


----------



## Cartier Forever

calisnoopy said:


> Aww, thanks [emoji173]️ I wear mine 24/7 but I'll change out the silk cords just about every year.
> 
> They're fun and for being the lowest price point "jewelry item" at Cartier, they get lots of attention and compliments I've noticed.
> 
> Do you wear your current one 24/7 too?


Yes, I wear mine 24/7 together with my 3 loves. I like changing the cords too. The colors of your cords are cute and the pave love is to die for.[emoji7] Love your stack[emoji177]


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> I also love the classic pave but after trying it on a few times I concluded that it’s not an everyday piece for my lifestyle. It really stood out and looked a bit clunky, thick (it’s a much more solid, heavy piece than the standard loves), and busy when combined with my 10 diamond YG love and YG JUC w/diamonds. I really want a piece that I can add to my existing stack and that I have the option to wear on an everyday basis if I choose so the classic pave didn’t make the cut. Plus I find the price very hard to justify. On the other hand, the thin pave blended in seamlessly with my stack and didn’t add much weight. The thin pave opens on one side and is locked into place with a small screwdriver. The locking mechanism seems very secure and straightforward.


Thank you for your honest opinion regarding the classic pave! I’ll have to try on the thin when i go to the store next time. I think no matter what though I  sold on the rainbow love. Like even if i got The pave i would Still want the rainbow down the line. So I may go for that one first. Then the pave when I get off ban island


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you for your honest opinion regarding the classic pave! I’ll have to try on the thin when i go to the store next time. I think no matter what though I  sold on the rainbow love. Like even if i got The pave i would Still want the rainbow down the line. So I may go for that one first. Then the pave when I get off ban island


The rainbow just can't go wrong, go for it[emoji106]


----------



## diva lee

Cartier Forever said:


> The rainbow just can't go wrong, go for it[emoji106]



I agree completely! The rainbow is absolute perfection. I wish they made the rainbow in yellow gold. That would be awesome for those of us that look best in yellow gold. 

@GoldFish8, You also can’t go wrong with either pave option. It comes down to what you can see yourself wearing and enjoying the most. Let us know when you get your next piece!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cartier Forever said:


> Your bracelets are stunning[emoji7]Do you take off your cord bracelets or wear them 24/7? I have the trinity cord and I am thinking of getting the love cord bracelet.



@calisnoopy GORGEOUS stacks!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

So, I’ve been looking around here...does anyone have one of the spicy Love bracelets?


----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> So, I’ve been looking around here...does anyone have one of the spicy Love bracelets?


What’s a spicy love?!?


----------



## incessantlyXchic

calisnoopy said:


> Aww, thanks ❤️ I wear mine 24/7 but I'll change out the silk cords just about every year.
> 
> They're fun and for being the lowest price point "jewelry item" at Cartier, they get lots of attention and compliments I've noticed.
> 
> Do you wear your current one 24/7 too?


i always wear mine! chlorine, soap, dirt, WHATEVER - i let it get all over it .. no problems ;P


----------



## uhpharm01

BBC said:


> So, I’ve been looking around here...does anyone have one of the spicy Love bracelets?


...


----------



## GoldFish8

uhpharm01 said:


> What is a spicy love bracelet?
> Is this it?
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...e-bracelet,-6-pink-sapphires,-6-diamonds.html


Wish Cartier would make a classic love with all pink saphhires or alternating pink sapphires and diamonds


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Wish Cartier would make a classic love with all pink saphhires or alternating pink sapphires and diamonds


that sounds good.  I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Notorious Pink

GoldFish8 said:


> What’s a spicy love?!?



They are the two-part bracelets. They look like a thin Love crossed over a regular one.

On the Cartier website I've seen (thin/regular): PG Diamond/PG Diamond, WG Diamond/PG Diamond, PG Diamond/PG Pink Sapphire, WG Diamond/WG Diamond, and WG Pave/PG Diamond.

https://www.cartier.com/en-us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets.html
(at the bottom)


----------



## uhpharm01

BBC said:


> They are the two-part bracelets. They look like a thin Love crossed over a regular one.
> 
> On the Cartier website I've seen (thin/regular): PG Diamond/PG Diamond, WG Diamond/PG Diamond, PG Diamond/PG Pink Sapphire, WG Diamond/WG Diamond, and WG Pave/PG Diamond.
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets.html
> (at the bottom)



These are nice.


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Wish Cartier would make a classic love with all pink saphhires or alternating pink sapphires and diamonds


----------



## torochip

Got my 4 diamond rg love today! I told them to package it up as a push present to me! I Probably won’t have an opportunity to wear it before my son comes in a couple weeks but it’s nice to look forward to wearing it after. After I know the date of the new baby I’m going to get it engraved with 3 dates, wedding, first son’s birthday and this one! I can’t wait! My SA said there’s no timeline to get it engraved so no rush.


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> Got my 4 diamond rg love today! I told them to package it up as a push present to me! I Probably won’t have an opportunity to wear it before my son comes in a couple weeks but it’s nice to look forward to wearing it after. After I know the date of the new baby I’m going to get it engraved with 3 dates, wedding, first son’s birthday and this one! I can’t wait! My SA said there’s no timeline to get it engraved so no rush.


Congrats on the upcoming new baby!!! What a wonderful push present!


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> Congrats on the upcoming new baby!!! What a wonderful push present!



Thank you!! I’m excited for everything. It was a tough decision between the wg Thin diamond and rg regular 4 diamond.


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> Thank you!! I’m excited for everything. It was a tough decision between the wg Thin diamond and rg regular 4 diamond.


I totally would have picked the 4 diamond too!! (I did!... twice ) The 4 diamond is so classic and perfect! Congrats again! My only suggestion would be to try it out to make sure there is absolutely nothing wrong with it before the month return period is up. I ended changing mine 3 times before I got the right one.


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> I totally would have picked the 4 diamond too!! (I did!... twice ) The 4 diamond is so classic and perfect! Congrats again! My only suggestion would be to try it out to make sure there is absolutely nothing wrong with it before the month return period is up. I ended changing mine 3 times before I got the right one.



Thanks! I never thought about that! I was thinking the only thing that may be wrong was the SA putting in a different one by accident. What was wrong with yours that you had to change it 3 times? Ooh now I need to prepare myself for the box opening!


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> Thanks! I never thought about that! I was thinking the only thing that may be wrong was the SA putting in a different one by accident. What was wrong with yours that you had to change it 3 times? Ooh now I need to prepare myself for the box opening!


So the first time was a sizing issue. Then with one of the loves, where the screw went in on the inside of the bracelet like where it touches your skin, the part was sticking out a little and was a bit rough and so it ended up irritating my skin after wearing it all day. So feel the inside of the screw where it actually touches skin make sure it’s smooth. Then one of screws was actually really really stiff so it was almost impossible to unscrew one side. I eventually Managed to get it off after going to buy a separate screwdriver at the hardware store. The SA agreed with me that there was something wonky with the screw as it did not turn smoothly. So after a few tries and exchanges we found the perfect two! Haha it’s just hard because I was out of state so no where to try on. But if you’ve already seen and inspected the bracelet you should be good! Sorry don’t mean to scare you, I would just Want to make sure everything is perfect before you miss the exchange window!


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> So the first time was a sizing issue. Then with one of the loves, where the screw went in on the inside of the bracelet like where it touches your skin, the part was sticking out a little and was a bit rough and so it ended up irritating my skin after wearing it all day. So feel the inside of the screw where it actually touches skin make sure it’s smooth. Then one of screws was actually really really stiff so it was almost impossible to unscrew one side. I eventually Managed to get it off after going to buy a separate screwdriver at the hardware store. The SA agreed with me that there was something wonky with the screw as it did not turn smoothly. So after a few tries and exchanges we found the perfect two! Haha it’s just hard because I was out of state so no where to try on. But if you’ve already seen and inspected the bracelet you should be good! Sorry don’t mean to scare you, I would just Want to make sure everything is perfect before you miss the exchange window!



Thank you! I will check the screws when I open the box. I’ve been debating on when to open lol. Is it sad if I open the box by myself? Was hoping hubby will be at the reveal since he has no idea what I got for myself.


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> Thank you! I will check the screws when I open the box. I’ve been debating on when to open lol. Is it sad if I open the box by myself? Was hoping hubby will be at the reveal since he has no idea what I got for myself.


When will your hubby be back? Before the 30 days are up? If not just open it and check to make sure all is good then wrap it  up again? It’s not sad! Only if you think it is. personally i would want to make sure then wrap it up again lol.


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> When will your hubby be back? Before the 30 days are up? If not just open it and check to make sure all is good then wrap it  up again? It’s not sad! Only if you think it is. personally i would want to make sure then wrap it up again lol.


My husband isn’t away but he’s busy working so there’s no time to stop and enjoy the unwrapping. Maybe we’ll do it tomorrow bc it’s Saturday and hopefully less hectic. I thought about opening and re-wrapping but it won’t work with the Cartier wax.


----------



## Kindness3

Relaxing with my loves they look so good with my tan love summertime


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> My husband isn’t away but he’s busy working so there’s no time to stop and enjoy the unwrapping. Maybe we’ll do it tomorrow bc it’s Saturday and hopefully less hectic. I thought about opening and re-wrapping but it won’t work with the Cartier wax.


Oh ya forgot about that wax! Well hopefully you guys can open it and you can enjoy it a bit before baby gets here!


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> Oh ya forgot about that wax! Well hopefully you guys can open it and you can enjoy it a bit before baby gets here!


I opened it! 

I’m wearing both my thin and regular in RG. The thin was bought in feb 2017 so some wear but not too bad. I noticed that the thin flows much more easily than the regular. Now I’m second guessing the size. Should I size up the regular? Both being size 15 it matches perfectly but wearing them together the regular size doesn’t really move well.


----------



## Cartier Forever

torochip said:


> I opened it!
> 
> I’m wearing both my thin and regular in RG. The thin was bought in feb 2017 so some wear but not too bad. I noticed that the thin flows much more easily than the regular. Now I’m second guessing the size. Should I size up the regular? Both being size 15 it matches perfectly but wearing them together the regular size doesn’t really move well.


If you sizing up the regular, you cannot stack it with your thin. I think they look good stacking together.


----------



## pelly

Sharing my new in - YG 4 diamonds in size 16 on a 14.8cm wrist, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## torochip

Cartier Forever said:


> If you sizing up the regular, you cannot stack it with your thin. I think they look good stacking together.


I thought about that too. What do you think of the fit on me from my limited photos? I know it’s a preference for many ladies whether or not they want a loose fit or tight but does my fit look too tight?


----------



## Cartier Forever

torochip said:


> I thought about that too. What do you think of the fit on me from my limited photos? I know it’s a preference for many ladies whether or not they want a loose fit or tight but does my fit look too tight?


What is your wrist size? My wrist is 14cm and all my 3 loves are size 16. I think your fit looks good in the picture. Do you feel restrictive sometimes? If no, just keep it, I love your look of stacking the thin and regular.


----------



## torochip

Cartier Forever said:


> What is your wrist size? My wrist is 14cm and all my 3 loves are size 16. I think your fit looks good in the picture. Do you feel restrictive sometimes? If no, just keep it, I love your look of stacking the thin and regular.


My wrist is also 14cm. Can I see a picture of your loves? The thin one feels fine and I love the fit of it but the regular feels just a hair “restrictive”.


----------



## Cartier Forever

torochip said:


> My wrist is also 14cm. Can I see a picture of your loves? The thin one feels fine and I love the fit of it but the regular feels just a hair “restrictive”.


Sure!


----------



## torochip

Cartier Forever said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174269
> View attachment 4174270
> View attachment 4174271


Beautiful stack! They look great on you!


----------



## Cartier Forever

torochip said:


> Beautiful stack! They look great on you!


Thank you[emoji51]


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> I opened it!
> 
> I’m wearing both my thin and regular in RG. The thin was bought in feb 2017 so some wear but not too bad. I noticed that the thin flows much more easily than the regular. Now I’m second guessing the size. Should I size up the regular? Both being size 15 it matches perfectly but wearing them together the regular size doesn’t really move well.


Looks gorgeous! So don’t forget you are also pregnant! When you have baby everything (including your arm) will eventually shrink down to normal-ish haha. Point being if the 15 was always a good fit chances are it will be after you have bubs. Also if your right hand is your dominant hand, you can always try to wear it on left as most likely that wrist is a bit smaller. When you wear the classic love alone without the small do you feel it is your size?


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> My wrist is also 14cm. Can I see a picture of your loves? The thin one feels fine and I love the fit of it but the regular feels just a hair “restrictive”.


How does it feel when the classic love slides over your wrist bone?


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> How does it feel when the classic love slides over your wrist bone?


Not as smoothly as the thin. It gets caught in a little at the wrist bone.

My elbow to the wrist usually stay the same during pregnancy so I don’t think it’ll get any smaller. I can’t tell if it’s also bc I don’t normally wear jewelry so the added weight is making my brain thinks it’s tight.


----------



## HeartHermes

Cartier Forever said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174269
> View attachment 4174270
> View attachment 4174271


So beautiful!  That looks like the perfect fit. My SA said they should be able to slide over the wrist bone, but not down onto the hand.


----------



## Dennnisneva

My white gold with 10 diamonds


----------



## Dennnisneva

Some of my collection


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> Not as smoothly as the thin. It gets caught in a little at the wrist bone.
> 
> My elbow to the wrist usually stay the same during pregnancy so I don’t think it’ll get any smaller. I can’t tell if it’s also bc I don’t normally wear jewelry so the added weight is making my brain thinks it’s tight.


So it could be a mental thing. That Happened to me for about a month. But it could also be that it is a little snug. If your wrist is 14cm size 15 only gives you a 1cm clearance. My wrist is approx 15cm but the 16 was way to tight going over the wrist bone. I heard The thin feels looser because it’s much thinner so there is less surface area to get caught on.


----------



## Cat2708

Cartier Forever said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174269
> View attachment 4174270
> View attachment 4174271



In the last photo does the first bracelet hang abit in the meat of your palm?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Cat2708 said:


> In the last photo does the first bracelet hang abit in the meat of your palm?


A little bit because 3 of them together are quite heavy[emoji14]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> A little bit because 3 of them together are quite heavy[emoji14]


I was Just wondering about this. I wear the silk cord bracelet in between my two loves to keep the weight evenly distributed. But I am probably gonna add the rainbow love to the stack in the next few weeks. Will probably get some more silk cord bracelets to put in between too lol. How long did it take you to get use to wearing 3. Took me about 3-4 weeks to get use to having 2


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> I was Just wondering about this. I wear the silk cord bracelet in between my two loves to keep the weight evenly distributed. But I am probably gonna add the rainbow love to the stack in the next few weeks. Will probably get some more silk cord bracelets to put in between too lol. How long did it take you to get use to wearing 3. Took me about 3-4 weeks to get use to having 2


It just took me a few days and they became part of my body now[emoji12]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> It just took me a few days and they became part of my body now[emoji12]


Lucky! It always takes me so long to adjust .. does the noise ever drive you a little nutty?


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Lucky! It always takes me so long to adjust .. does the noise ever drive you a little nutty?


Not really, I would push them up my arm at office. I want to add 1 more thin but I am really not sure during the hot and wet summer[emoji30]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Not really, I would push them up my arm at office. I want to add 1 more thin but I am really not sure during the hot and wet summer[emoji30]


Maybe the 6 diamond thin would be perfect!! Do you take your thin off and on daily?


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Maybe the 6 diamond thin would be perfect!! Do you take your thin off and on daily?


No, I keep it on 24/7, so I am a bit hesitate to add one more. I plan to get the thin clou ring in Sep[emoji51]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> No, I keep it on 24/7, so I am a bit hesitate to add one more. I plan to get the thin clou ring in Sep[emoji51]


You will have to post a pic!!! I really Think the thin clou ring will be perfection! I have always felt the normal one is too thick. I have the normal clou ring and wish I would have waited for the thin one to come out  can’t wait to see yours!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> You will have to post a pic!!! I really Think the thin clou ring will be perfection! I have always felt the normal one is too thick. I have the normal clou ring and wish I would have waited for the thin one to come out  can’t wait to see yours!!


I want the thin clou bracelet originally, but I am so disappointed after trying it[emoji30]


----------



## Gal4Dior

Cartier Forever said:


> I want the thin clou bracelet originally, but I am so disappointed after trying it[emoji30]



I tried the thin JUC this weekend, too, and was a bit disappointed. For the price point I expected it to feel more sturdy. It felt very flimsy and I would fear wearing it 24/7 as it may bend over time. I was also afraid of removing daily as it would require me to pry it open and close.

If I didn’t have any other Cartier pieces, I probably would consider this worn alone. I can’t imagine stacking it.


----------



## Cartier Forever

LVSistinaMM said:


> I tried the thin JUC this weekend, too, and was a bit disappointed. For the price point I expected it to feel more sturdy. It felt very flimsy and I would fear wearing it 24/7 as it may bend over time. I was also afraid of removing daily as it would require me to pry it open and close.
> 
> If I didn’t have any other Cartier pieces, I probably would consider this worn alone. I can’t imagine stacking it.


I have the same feeling as you[emoji30]


----------



## Gal4Dior

My WG Love with 4 diamonds came back to me this weekend. The screws were coming undone daily and I became scared to wear it until it got fixed by Cartier. 

I snapped a shot of it stacked with my RG love and JUC with diamonds at my local boutique. So happy it’s back!! [emoji173]️


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> So it could be a mental thing. That Happened to me for about a month. But it could also be that it is a little snug. If your wrist is 14cm size 15 only gives you a 1cm clearance. My wrist is approx 15cm but the 16 was way to tight going over the wrist bone. I heard The thin feels looser because it’s much thinner so there is less surface area to get caught on.



I think I tried the 16 last year but didn’t like it and bought the 15 thin instead. This year I didn’t even think about the 16 bc I wanted to stack. I’ll prob stick with the 15 but my goodness it is tiny. When my husband was putting it on me I was skeptical it was going to fit. It’s weird bc at the store I didn’t seem to mind. Reposting an image of me trying the YG in store.


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> I think I tried the 16 last year but didn’t like it and bought the 15 thin instead. This year I didn’t even think about the 16 bc I wanted to stack. I’ll prob stick with the 15 but my goodness it is tiny. When my husband was putting it on me I was skeptical it was going to fit. It’s weird bc at the store I didn’t seem to mind. Reposting an image of me trying the YG in store.


You can always try wearing them both on your left hand if that is not your dominant hand. My left wrist is a good .3cm-.5cm smaller than my right wrist.


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> You can always try wearing them both on your left hand if that is not your dominant hand. My left wrist is a good .3cm-.5cm smaller than my right wrist.


I’ll have to try that. With the regular I have to wait until hubby can unlock and lock for me. I usually never wear anything on my left so it’ll definitely be a change for sure if I decide to keep it on my left. Actually I hadn’t planned on even wearing my thin 24/7 but was too lazy to take off and it was so light. Hopefully I’ll go into labor soon, when I do I’ll have to take off my bracelet anyways.


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> You can always try wearing them both on your left hand if that is not your dominant hand. My left wrist is a good .3cm-.5cm smaller than my right wrist.



I may have missed your post but can I see your love on you? I feel like it’s common for people to go 2 sizes up from their wrist size...


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> I may have missed your post but can I see your love on you? I feel like it’s common for people to go 2 sizes up from their wrist size...


Sure! In the one pic you can see how it looks a little looser on my left wrist. I wear It on my right wrist because it is a more perfect fit. It’s a little too loose on my left.


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> Sure! In the one pic you can see how it looks a little looser on my left wrist. I wear It on my right wrist because it is a more perfect fit. It’s a little too loose on my left.[/



Your stack look great on either hands!


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> Your stack look great on either hands!


Haha thank you! That’s what i realized the difference in the way it looked was so minimal but the way it fit on my left wrist was noticibly looser in feeling. The bracelet would spin more on my left and be annoying. So I just kept it on my right side. So far so good!


----------



## torochip

Everyone’s love is so nice and shiny! How do you keep it looking so new (for those that have theirs for a while)? I’m so nervous about scratching mine. My thin one is in decent shape but definitely you can tell some minor aging.


----------



## Cartier Forever

torochip said:


> Everyone’s love is so nice and shiny! How do you keep it looking so new (for those that have theirs for a while)? I’m so nervous about scratching mine. My thin one is in decent shape but definitely you can tell some minor aging.


I just use the town talk gold polishing cloth to wipe my bracelets. My SA said it is safe to use and they have something similar in the boutique.


----------



## torochip

Cartier Forever said:


> I just use the town talk gold polishing cloth to wipe my bracelets. My SA said it is safe to use and they have something similar in the boutique.



Thanks! I’ll have to get one for myself


----------



## rakhee81

Hello lovelies, I’m wondering if any of you wear two loves of different sizes? I’ve seen photos of people’s stacks with more than one/multiple bracelets and whilst there is distance between the individual bracelets they all still fit the arm really well. I hope that makes sense! I have a small and would like to add either a second small but like the aesthetic of them being separated on my arm rather then merging into one.


----------



## GoldFish8

rakhee81 said:


> Hello lovelies, I’m wondering if any of you wear two loves of different sizes? I’ve seen photos of people’s stacks with more than one/multiple bracelets and whilst there is distance between the individual bracelets they all still fit the arm really well. I hope that makes sense! I have a small and would like to add either a second small but like the aesthetic of them being separated on my arm rather then merging into one.


I have one 18 love and two 17 loves. The 18 I got many Years ago and it is now too big. When i wear it together with my 17s it defiantly slides over them. It will end up scratching your other (smaller) love. I personally Didn’t like it, but you might! I have the classic loves though. Might be different with the smaller ones. I think You have to go and try it on to see if you like it or if it bothers you.


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Sure! In the one pic you can see how it looks a little looser on my left wrist. I wear It on my right wrist because it is a more perfect fit. It’s a little too loose on my left.


Stack goals!.  Just Beautiful.


----------



## GoldFish8

uhpharm01 said:


> Stack goals!.  Just Beautiful.


Thank you!! I love them too! Had to take them off today for an MRI and i missed those bracelets so much haha


----------



## miznina

Cartier Forever said:


> I just use the town talk gold polishing cloth to wipe my bracelets. My SA said it is safe to use and they have something similar in the boutique.



Yes I use this too fortnightly and they come up
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 good as new [emoji4]


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you!! I love them too! Had to take them off today for an MRI and i missed those bracelets so much haha


Do you wear them all the time? I wonder how long before I get used to wearing bracelets lol


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> Do you wear them all the time? I wonder how long before I get used to wearing bracelets lol


I do! Not the JUC though. It took me a good month to get use to wearing them. But now I changed them Over to my left arm after I had my MRI because I’m having some issues on my right side. Debating keeping it on left or right now. Have you tried yours on your left arm yet?


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> I do! Not the JUC though. It took me a good month to get use to wearing them. But now I changed them Over to my left arm after I had my MRI because I’m having some issues on my right side. Debating keeping it on left or right now. Have you tried yours on your left arm yet?


I hope you feel better! I did switch and I’m still trying to see how I like about it. It still feels slightly heavy and tight. I don’t know if I need to go up a size though. You can see the marks left by the bracelet on my hand. Also sometimes I definitely feel the screw digging in my hand on the left side. I don’t think I had this issue w my right.


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> I hope you feel better! I did switch and I’m still trying to see how I like about it. It still feels slightly heavy and tight. I don’t know if I need to go up a size though. You can see the marks left by the bracelet on my hand. Also sometimes I definitely feel the screw digging in my hand on the left side. I don’t think I had this issue w my right.


The marks are normal. Like mine leave indentions all the time.. but it took me a month to get use to it. But if it feels too tight that’s different... have you tried just wearing the classic love alone first? Giving yourself some time to get use to the Weight of it? For me the most helpful thing has been putting the silk cord bracelet in between my two loves. It really really takes the weight off and evenly distributes it.


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> The marks are normal. Like mine leave indentions all the time.. but it took me a month to get use to it. But if it feels too tight that’s different... have you tried just wearing the classic love alone first? Giving yourself some time to get use to the Weight of it? For me the most helpful thing has been putting the silk cord bracelet in between my two loves. It really really takes the weight off and evenly distributes it.



I did wear a few days by itself. I decided to add the small to see how it would flow together. Pics from earlier this week. Im not even sure i have any more room to stack.


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> I did wear a few days by itself. I decided to add the small to see how it would flow together. Pics from earlier this week. Im not even sure i have any more room to stack.


It looks good, but it does look a little snug (for my own personal wrist preference) Would you ever consider going up a size? That totally screws up your situation with the thin love though


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> It looks good, but it does look a little snug (for my own personal wrist preference) Would you ever consider going up a size? That totally screws up your situation with the thin love though


I know! I’m so torn !!


----------



## marwaaa

torochip said:


> I know! I’m so torn !!



Have you considered wearing the classic love closer to your hand and the small love closer to your elbow? It may be less likely to travel up your arm and maybe the screws won’t be so uncomfortable?


----------



## GoldFish8

marwaaa said:


> Have you considered wearing the classic love closer to your hand and the small love closer to your elbow? It may be less likely to travel up your arm and maybe the screws won’t be so uncomfortable?


This is exactly what I was Thinking too!


----------



## Kmazz39

torochip said:


> I hope you feel better! I did switch and I’m still trying to see how I like about it. It still feels slightly heavy and tight. I don’t know if I need to go up a size though. You can see the marks left by the bracelet on my hand. Also sometimes I definitely feel the screw digging in my hand on the left side. I don’t think I had this issue w my right.


I honestly think the bracelets look great, mine leave marks from time to time too ( I've got a yellow gold and white gold regular size Love bracelets).


----------



## torochip

I called my SA and tomorrow I’m going in to try on size 16 again. I swear I tried it on last year and It wasn’t a great fit. Anyways they kind of freaked out when I told them I’ve been wearing for a week. I don’t know if it’s possible to exchange bc it does have marks. We’ll see what happens when I try both on for comparison. I’m 90% sure my wrist/arms aren’t swollen though.


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> I called my SA and tomorrow I’m going in to try on size 16 again. I swear I tried it on last year and It wasn’t a great fit. Anyways they kind of freaked out when I told them I’ve been wearing for a week. I don’t know if it’s possible to exchange bc it does have marks. We’ll see what happens when I try both on for comparison. I’m 90% sure my wrist/arms aren’t swollen though.


Haha! It’s that extra 10% that makes you wonder! I know when i was pregnant my forearm/wrist area got just a bit larger but that was due to weight gain, and not swelling. My forearms do get a little bit bigger when I have gained weight, at one point in my life size 18 fit me just fine. But now 17 is slightly loose. Not sure how that is possible  But that is just my body. You know you best! If the bracelet is just slightly snug, then maybe after baby gets here your wrist forearms will just be slightly smaller and it will be perfect. But if it is very tight and too constricting then see how 16 feels. Keep us posted!


----------



## Suzie

Dennnisneva said:


> Some of my collection


Gorgeous, can I ask where you got the bracelet jewellery case from?


----------



## GoldFish8

rakhee81 said:


> Hello lovelies, I’m wondering if any of you wear two loves of different sizes? I’ve seen photos of people’s stacks with more than one/multiple bracelets and whilst there is distance between the individual bracelets they all still fit the arm really well. I hope that makes sense! I have a small and would like to add either a second small but like the aesthetic of them being separated on my arm rather then merging into one.


This is what it looks like ... hope that helps


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> Haha! It’s that extra 10% that makes you wonder! I know when i was pregnant my forearm/wrist area got just a bit larger but that was due to weight gain, and not swelling. My forearms do get a little bit bigger when I have gained weight, at one point in my life size 18 fit me just fine. But now 17 is slightly loose. Not sure how that is possible  But that is just my body. You know you best! If the bracelet is just slightly snug, then maybe after baby gets here your wrist forearms will just be slightly smaller and it will be perfect. But if it is very tight and too constricting then see how 16 feels. Keep us posted!



So this morning I went to wear my rings and my finger is swollen. Great.... 

Anyways I headed over to Cartier and tried on the 16. The 16 would never be stackable with my 15 thin. It’s so much bigger. The SA was pretty nervous I had them together. It also feels much looser. It moves around effortlessly. I could even spin it around my wrist if I wanted to. While it’s nice, I think over time it may bother me with all the moving. Pics below are the 16.

My SA liked the 15 better but I’m also sure he didn’t want me to exchange my slightly scratched up 15 lol

Oh I tried the thin JUC, I don’t think JUCs are my thing. 15 JUC is too big and it goes over my love. Prob no JUCs in my future.


----------



## torochip

marwaaa said:


> Have you considered wearing the classic love closer to your hand and the small love closer to your elbow? It may be less likely to travel up your arm and maybe the screws won’t be so uncomfortable?


I’m wearing that right now. We’ll see!


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> So this morning I went to wear my rings and my finger is swollen. Great....
> 
> Anyways I headed over to Cartier and tried on the 16. The 16 would never be stackable with my 15 thin. It’s so much bigger. The SA was pretty nervous I had them together. It also feels much looser. It moves around effortlessly. I could even spin it around my wrist if I wanted to. While it’s nice, I think over time it may bother me with all the moving. Pics below are the 16.
> 
> My SA liked the 15 better but I’m also sure he didn’t want me to exchange my slightly scratched up 15 lol
> 
> Oh I tried the thin JUC, I don’t think JUCs are my thing. 15 JUC is too big and it goes over my love. Prob no JUCs in my future.


You probably have your answer! It’s good you went just to make sure. But if your fingers are swollen your wrist probably is a little too. I bet After baby gets here the bracelet will fit just right!


----------



## rakhee81

GoldFish8 said:


> This is what it looks like ... hope that helps



Thank you so much! I quite like the look of them overlapping! I’m going to try and pop into town this weekend and try a second thin love vs the original JUC vs the thin JUC to go with my YG thin love!


----------



## GoldFish8

rakhee81 said:


> Thank you so much! I quite like the look of them overlapping! I’m going to try and pop into town this weekend and try a second thin love vs the original JUC vs the thin JUC to go with my YG thin love!


Do post some pics!!!


----------



## megs0927

GoldFish8 said:


> This is what it looks like ... hope that helps



We must have very similar shaped wrists. This is exactly how my 18 fit. So happy I sold it and bought a 17.


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> We must have very similar shaped wrists. This is exactly how my 18 fit. So happy I sold it and bought a 17.


I am So happy with my 17! I was Questioning for awhile whether I could squeeze into a 16... but then I feel like it would have been too tight and I wouldn’t have been able to stack MORE lol... ugh I’m in the rabbit hole now


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> I am So happy with my 17! I was Questioning for awhile whether I could squeeze into a 16... but then I feel like it would have been too tight and I wouldn’t have been able to stack MORE lol... ugh I’m in the rabbit hole now



I asked my SA the same question! How am I going to stack if it’s too tight now? Lol


----------



## torochip

Kmazz39 said:


> I honestly think the bracelets look great, mine leave marks from time to time too ( I've got a yellow gold and white gold regular size Love bracelets).


Can I see your bracelets together? the color contrast must look beautiful!


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> I asked my SA the same question! How am I going to stack if it’s too tight now? Lol


Haha!!! What to do!?


----------



## closetluxe

Sorry if this is a stupid question...Totally newbie here and I don’t own any Cartier jewelry yet, but do you think Cartier will ever come out with a bracelet version that you don’t have to screw open and close?  Something with hinge mechanism?  I love the look of the bracelet but I can’t wear a bracelet all the time.


----------



## Cartier Forever

closetlux said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question...Totally newbie here and I don’t own any Cartier jewelry yet, but do you think Cartier will ever come out with a bracelet version that you don’t have to screw open and close?  Something with hinge mechanism?  I love the look of the bracelet but I can’t wear a bracelet all the time.


You can try the thin love bracelet. You still need to use the screwdriver to unlock it but it's much more easy and you can do it on your own.


----------



## closetluxe

Cartier Forever said:


> You can try the thin love bracelet. You still need to use the screwdriver to unlock it but it's much more easy and you can do it on your own.


Why is it easier as compared to the regular one?


----------



## Cartier Forever

closetlux said:


> Why is it easier as compared to the regular one?


The thin has a hinge and the 2 halves don't separate. The screw is not really a screw. It is actually a lock and you just use the screwdriver to turn 90 degrees to open it. You don't need to wear it 24/7. The pave diamond regular also has a hinge.


----------



## closetluxe

Cartier Forever said:


> The thin has a hinge and the 2 halves don't separate. The screw is not really a screw. It is actually a lock and you just use the screwdriver to turn 90 degrees to open it. You don't need to wear it 24/7. The pave diamond regular also has a hinge.



[emoji44] OMG [emoji44] Thank you so much for telling me this.  I never knew.  I was going to get the cuff but now I can get the thinner bracelet.  [emoji7]


----------



## Cartier Forever

closetlux said:


> [emoji44] OMG [emoji44] Thank you so much for telling me this.  I never knew.  I was going to get the cuff but now I can get the thinner bracelet.  [emoji7]


I have both the regular and thin. I wear all of them 24/7. You can try the thin first to see if you can accept wearing it 24/7. You can always take it off once you want to do so. It's super easy!


----------



## closetluxe

Cartier Forever said:


> I have both the regular and thin. I wear all of them 24/7. You can try the thin first to see if you can accept wearing it 24/7. You can always take it off once you want to do so. It's super easy!



What colors do you have?  I can wear all 3 but I’m partial to rose gold.  Which one doesn’t fade/tarnish?


----------



## GoldFish8

closetlux said:


> What colors do you have?  I can wear all 3 but I’m partial to rose gold.  Which one doesn’t fade/tarnish?


Cartier rose gold is the most beautiful out of them all in my opinion... the white (without diamomds) will turn grey and dull.


----------



## Cartier Forever

closetlux said:


> What colors do you have?  I can wear all 3 but I’m partial to rose gold.  Which one doesn’t fade/tarnish?


I have 1 plain RG, 1 rainbow RG and 1 thin YG. The RG fades but I still love all of them. I am waiting for the thin half diamonds to be released[emoji14]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> I have 1 plain RG, 1 rainbow RG and 1 thin YG. The RG fades but I still love all of them. I am waiting for the thin half diamonds to be released[emoji14]


You are now huh?!??  Oh man can’t wait to see!!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> You are now huh?!??  Oh man can’t wait to see!!!


I talked to my SA last week, she said she didn't know any info about this yet[emoji30]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> I talked to my SA last week, she said she didn't know any info about this yet[emoji30]


My SA said there will be quite a few new launches including 6 diamond thin, and the thicker (more masculine) love bracelet. He also said though that some may be delayed to actually make it to the sales floor. So maybe it will take a little more time?


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> My SA said there will be quite a few new launches including 6 diamond thin, and the thicker (more masculine) love bracelet. He also said though that some may be delayed to actually make it to the sales floor. So maybe it will take a little more time?


OMG! That XL love bracelet! I always want to get one in the second hand market[emoji33]


----------



## callieeee

I wish they would re-release the rose gold with pink sapphire


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> OMG! That XL love bracelet! I always want to get one in the second hand market[emoji33]


Well! Apparently it will be released again this year lol we shall see


----------



## GoldFish8

callieeee said:


> I wish they would re-release the rose gold with pink sapphire


You and me both! That is my dream! I keep asking my SA about it lol but he said they aren’t this time. So I will probably go for the rainbow here in the next week


----------



## Kmazz39

torochip said:


> Can I see your bracelets together? the color contrast must look beautiful!


----------



## Kmazz39

torochip said:


> Can I see your bracelets together? the color contrast must look beautiful!


----------



## yogurtmega

I hope you don’t mind this double posting as the sm love screw really bothers me and I really cherish this love bracelet. I bought a yg sm love size 16 yesterday as my push gift. But today I suspect there might be slight issue with the screw system. Even when it’s locked, if you push two finger on two sides of the gap, you will feel the gap becomes just a hair bigger and you feel the movement. Is this normal? It started to bother me as I don’t want to spend this much money and get a lemon

Could someone share their experience?


----------



## uhpharm01

Pretty!


----------



## uhpharm01

very prettyy!


----------



## uhpharm01

very pretty


----------



## GoldFish8

yogurtmega said:


> I hope you don’t mind this double posting as the sm love screw really bothers me and I really cherish this love bracelet. I bought a yg sm love size 16 yesterday as my push gift. But today I suspect there might be slight issue with the screw system. Even when it’s locked, if you push two finger on two sides of the gap, you will feel the gap becomes just a hair bigger and you feel the movement. Is this normal? It started to bother me as I don’t want to spend this much money and get a lemon
> 
> Could someone share their experience?


I dont Have a small, so i cant Speak from experience. But I’ve heard of some members here have the same thing, and some people don’t. If you are not totally happy with that, go back and exchange it. It’s only been a day so shouldn’t be an issue. When you are paying the price you are for Cartier it should be perfect. If you are gonna think about the “clicking” every time you see your bracelet, go exhange it. I exchange my bracelets a few times until I fot the right one. I was probably annoying as hell, but they understood!


----------



## rakhee81

yogurtmega said:


> I hope you don’t mind this double posting as the sm love screw really bothers me and I really cherish this love bracelet. I bought a yg sm love size 16 yesterday as my push gift. But today I suspect there might be slight issue with the screw system. Even when it’s locked, if you push two finger on two sides of the gap, you will feel the gap becomes just a hair bigger and you feel the movement. Is this normal? It started to bother me as I don’t want to spend this much money and get a lemon
> 
> Could someone share their experience?



Hi there, I’ve had my YG small Love for 18 months and mine does the same thing. It always has, and each one of the three I tried on when I bought it did too! At first it bothered me a bit but I don’t even think about it now! I take mine on and off 3-4 times a week and it hasn’t got any worse, so might just be a feature of the way the ‘screw’ locks. I know some other members who’ve posted similar experiences with theirs too but that’s not to say that all small bracelets do this. Maybe go back to the boutique and try on a few others, if they all do the same at least you’ll have some peace of mind but if you find one that doesn’t then you can exchange it if yours hasn’t been worn yet. HTHs!


----------



## F.leur

Hey Cartier Lovers,

I‘m going to buy a new love bracelet. 
I already have a WG 4 diamond version and want to go for a RG one.
Now I‘m not sure if I should get the 4 diamonds or the 10 diamonds version.
Any opinions?


----------



## Cartier Forever

F.leur said:


> Hey Cartier Lovers,
> 
> I‘m going to buy a new love bracelet.
> I already have a WG 4 diamond version and want to go for a RG one.
> Now I‘m not sure if I should get the 4 diamonds or the 10 diamonds version.
> Any opinions?


I like the 4 diamonds one which can show the screw motif. You can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## rakhee81

GoldFish8 said:


> Do post some pics!!!



Here you go! The first pic is my small YG love with the regular JUC, the second is the one I preferred (and came home with!) the small JUC in YG!


----------



## GoldFish8

rakhee81 said:


> Here you go! The first pic is my small YG love with the regular JUC, the second is the one I preferred (and came home with!) the small JUC in YG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180811
> View attachment 4180812


So cute!! I’m surprised how normal the regular JUC looks with the small love. They both look amazing on you congrats!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Loving my new sm love in white gold and sm juc in rose [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 I deff recommend getting both thin ones they are awesome! I didn’t think I would like as much as I do but I do!!!


----------



## yogurtmega

GoldFish8 said:


> I dont Have a small, so i cant Speak from experience. But I’ve heard of some members here have the same thing, and some people don’t. If you are not totally happy with that, go back and exchange it. It’s only been a day so shouldn’t be an issue. When you are paying the price you are for Cartier it should be perfect. If you are gonna think about the “clicking” every time you see your bracelet, go exhange it. I exchange my bracelets a few times until I fot the right one. I was probably annoying as hell, but they understood!



Thanks so much for your reply! And sorry it took you a couple of times to get the right one  We went back to the Central Park store today and my sales person was very accommodating. She showed me two other bracelets one of them brand new. They both make the same clicking sound. I guess this is just how it works. I’ve decided to move on and enjoy my love


----------



## yogurtmega

rakhee81 said:


> Hi there, I’ve had my YG small Love for 18 months and mine does the same thing. It always has, and each one of the three I tried on when I bought it did too! At first it bothered me a bit but I don’t even think about it now! I take mine on and off 3-4 times a week and it hasn’t got any worse, so might just be a feature of the way the ‘screw’ locks. I know some other members who’ve posted similar experiences with theirs too but that’s not to say that all small bracelets do this. Maybe go back to the boutique and try on a few others, if they all do the same at least you’ll have some peace of mind but if you find one that doesn’t then you can exchange it if yours hasn’t been worn yet. HTHs!



Thanks so so much! Your experience makes me feel a lot better! And the fact you’ve had it for a year and half and the screw ststem didn’t get worst is so reassuring! We went back to the Central Park store today and my sales person was very accommodating. She showed me two other bracelets one of them brand new. They both make the same clicking sound. I guess this is just how it works. I’ve decided to move on and enjoy my love


----------



## yogurtmega

lvjunkyxo said:


> Loving my new sm love in white gold and sm juc in rose [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180899
> View attachment 4180906
> View attachment 4180907
> View attachment 4180907
> View attachment 4180907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deff recommend getting both thin ones they are awesome! I didn’t think I would like as much as I do but I do!!!


Congratulations! The combo looks great on you! Now I can start save up for sm JUC


----------



## jpezmom

rakhee81 said:


> Here you go! The first pic is my small YG love with the regular JUC, the second is the one I preferred (and came home with!) the small JUC in YG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180811
> View attachment 4180812





lvjunkyxo said:


> Loving my new sm love in white gold and sm juc in rose [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180899
> View attachment 4180906
> View attachment 4180907
> View attachment 4180907
> View attachment 4180907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deff recommend getting both thin ones they are awesome! I didn’t think I would like as much as I do but I do!!!



Loving the combination of thin love with thin JUC!  So pretty together.  Congrats on your beautiful stacks!!


----------



## torochip

yogurtmega said:


> I hope you don’t mind this double posting as the sm love screw really bothers me and I really cherish this love bracelet. I bought a yg sm love size 16 yesterday as my push gift. But today I suspect there might be slight issue with the screw system. Even when it’s locked, if you push two finger on two sides of the gap, you will feel the gap becomes just a hair bigger and you feel the movement. Is this normal? It started to bother me as I don’t want to spend this much money and get a lemon
> 
> Could someone share their experience?



Edit: sorry I haven’t been on in a few days so I’m catching up. That’s good you went back and tried on a couple to be sure. 

————-

Someone posted this earlier (maybe you?) sorry I forgot but many think it’s normal. My small love doesn’t do that though. Are you close to a boutique? Can you go and try other smalls to compare?


----------



## Dennnisneva

PC1984 said:


> Does anyone have an action shot of a classic yellow gold love paired with a 10 diamond THIN yellow gold love?  Also, thoughts on this combo? And can people with diamond loves tell me, do the diamonds stay shiny despite 24/7 wear?
> 
> And another question  do people tend to wear the thin loves 24/7 like the classic? I know it’s easier to take on and off. My intention would be to just wear it the same as my classic love.
> 
> TIA!!!


I have yellow and white gold 10 diamond regular love and 10 diamond yellow hold thin love, depending on my mood or if I wear my pave love or juc is how I wear them I will say wearing all the 10 diamonds loves at once is a lot so I might actually get a non diamond one to break it up just not sure on the thin or regular size I can post more pics if interested


----------



## mad_for_chanel

F.leur said:


> Hey Cartier Lovers,
> 
> I‘m going to buy a new love bracelet.
> I already have a WG 4 diamond version and want to go for a RG one.
> Now I‘m not sure if I should get the 4 diamonds or the 10 diamonds version.
> Any opinions?



I was thinking either one of these or the pave white gold to stack with my current Rose Gold trio! Like that I would be able to remove the pave but that price!! Realistically , I would probably get the 10 , but I really feel we can’t go wrong either way .


----------



## Dennnisneva

Sometimes I wish I would have both 10 diamond or both 4 diamond I’m not going to lie I do love the 4 Bc it looks more classic 


mad_for_chanel said:


> I was thinking either one of these or the pave white gold to stack with my current Rose Gold trio! Like that I would be able to remove the pave but that price!! Realistically , I would probably get the 10 , but I really feel we can’t go wrong either way .


----------



## GoldFish8

Dennnisneva said:


> View attachment 4181965
> 
> I have yellow and white gold 10 diamond regular love and 10 diamond yellow hold thin love, depending on my mood or if I wear my pave love or juc is how I wear them I will say wearing all the 10 diamonds loves at once is a lot so I might actually get a non diamond one to break it up just not sure on the thin or regular size I can post more pics if interested


Not original poster, but I would LOVE to see pics of them! Thanks  your bracelets are gorgeous!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Just bought the Rainbow love you guys!!! In the rose gold. It gets here in 2 days  I’m so excited, but also nervous. I keep Second guessing if I should have gotten something in yellow gold as my stack is currently rose gold love, white gold love, rose gold JUC. Ugh! That buyers remorse is real sometimes   Here are some pics of my stack and also my “almost stack” with the yellow gold love. Help!


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Just bought the Rainbow love you guys!!! In the rose gold. It gets here in 2 days  I’m so excited, but also nervous. I keep Second guessing if I should have gotten something in yellow gold as my stack is currently rose gold love, white gold love, rose gold JUC. Ugh! That buyers remorse is real sometimes   Here are some pics of my stack and also my “almost stack” with the yellow gold love. Help!


Yayyy!!


----------



## junime

How is the world do you decide on the color for your Love?  Just when I'm sure I want RG I see a YG one and change my mind and want YG, but hen I see RG again.... I live 5 hours from the nearest store so I need to order online (plus no sales tax charged that way).

At this very moment I'm kind of leaning toward YG, but that could change!  Is RG around to stay, or is it just a trend?

I am so on the fence I'm about to flip a coin, LOL!  I'm pretty much neutral/fair skin toned (German/English ancestry).  I don't wear very much jewelry.  My watches are all stainless steel.  My wedding set are WG.  I know I don't want a WG Love because my daughter has a WG Love ring and it is very gray and industrial looking.  I'm too old for that, LOL!  I'm in my early 50's


----------



## goldengirl123

GoldFish8 said:


> Just bought the Rainbow love you guys!!! In the rose gold. It gets here in 2 days  I’m so excited, but also nervous. I keep Second guessing if I should have gotten something in yellow gold as my stack is currently rose gold love, white gold love, rose gold JUC. Ugh! That buyers remorse is real sometimes   Here are some pics of my stack and also my “almost stack” with the yellow gold love. Help!


I can’t wait to see the new stack with the rainbow love! It’s going to be amazing!


----------



## Cartier Forever

junime said:


> How is the world do you decide on the color for your Love?  Just when I'm sure I want RG I see a YG one and change my mind and want YG, but hen I see RG again.... I live 5 hours from the nearest store so I need to order online (plus no sales tax charged that way).
> 
> At this very moment I'm kind of leaning toward YG, but that could change!  Is RG around to stay, or is it just a trend?
> 
> I am so on the fence I'm about to flip a coin, LOL!  I'm pretty much neutral/fair skin toned (German/English ancestry).  I don't wear very much jewelry.  My watches are all stainless steel.  My wedding set are WG.  I know I don't want a WG Love because my daughter has a WG Love ring and it is very gray and industrial looking.  I'm too old for that, LOL!  I'm in my early 50's


Both YG and RG are beautiful. If you are leaning towards YG, go for it. The original love bracelet in 1970 was in YG.


----------



## cateb

junime said:


> How is the world do you decide on the color for your Love?  Just when I'm sure I want RG I see a YG one and change my mind and want YG, but hen I see RG again.... I live 5 hours from the nearest store so I need to order online (plus no sales tax charged that way).
> 
> At this very moment I'm kind of leaning toward YG, but that could change!  Is RG around to stay, or is it just a trend?
> 
> I am so on the fence I'm about to flip a coin, LOL!  I'm pretty much neutral/fair skin toned (German/English ancestry).  I don't wear very much jewelry.  My watches are all stainless steel.  My wedding set are WG.  I know I don't want a WG Love because my daughter has a WG Love ring and it is very gray and industrial looking.  I'm too old for that, LOL!  I'm in my early 50's



I’m also very fair and I love my RG. It just looks really great with my skin tone. Better than the YG did. I also have a lot of RG jewelry. 

The pink in the Cartier RG I think is very subtle and beautiful. In a lot of the photos of RG, sometimes it’s very hard to tell if it’s YG or RG. I’ve only had mine a few months so I don’t know from personal experience but a lot have said over time the pink in their RG has faded a little and it looks more YG. So maybe RG would give you RG that looks a little less pink over time? 

I also love RG and WG together. It’s a great combo. I’m not sure if this helped lol but I think either one is a good decision.


----------



## GoldFish8

goldengirl123 said:


> I can’t wait to see the new stack with the rainbow love! It’s going to be amazing!


Thank you! Me too! Hoping when I see it my heart will be settled. Lol. Was hoping this would be my LAST love!


----------



## junime

It seems in some pictures that YG almost seems to have a green tint to it?  Is this true in real life or is it just the lighting/reflections in the photos?


----------



## Yodabest

Dennnisneva said:


> View attachment 4181965
> 
> I have yellow and white gold 10 diamond regular love and 10 diamond yellow hold thin love, depending on my mood or if I wear my pave love or juc is how I wear them I will say wearing all the 10 diamonds loves at once is a lot so I might actually get a non diamond one to break it up just not sure on the thin or regular size I can post more pics if interested



Thank you!! Nice stack! Since I made my post I actually decided against adding another love bracelet for now because my plain love is still new (less than a year) so I decided I’d rather wear and enjoy it on it’s own a bit longer and take time deciding what to add.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone have this kind of love bracelet?


----------



## cheetah405

I am considering a Love Bracelet & curious how well it secures. I have Panthere Maillon, currently lost. The clasp is not the most secure so there is the possibility it fell off accidentally. Before I buy, I do not want to face another situation like I did. I became very attached to that bracelet


----------



## cheetah405

junime said:


> How is the world do you decide on the color for your Love?  Just when I'm sure I want RG I see a YG one and change my mind and want YG, but hen I see RG again.... I live 5 hours from the nearest store so I need to order online (plus no sales tax charged that way).
> 
> At this very moment I'm kind of leaning toward YG, but that could change!  Is RG around to stay, or is it just a trend?
> 
> I am so on the fence I'm about to flip a coin, LOL!  I'm pretty much neutral/fair skin toned (German/English ancestry).  I don't wear very much jewelry.  My watches are all stainless steel.  My wedding set are WG.  I know I don't want a WG Love because my daughter has a WG Love ring and it is very gray and industrial looking.  I'm too old for that, LOL!  I'm in my early 50's



Would you feel ok with a YG or RG bracelet when your other jewelry is WG? My jewelry is WG & watch stainless also. I am fair to medium skin toned. I am pretty obsessive about monochromatic jewelry accessories. Not necessarily a good thing. I am a little more flexible about Leather hw but not much!


----------



## megs0927

GoldFish8 said:


> Just bought the Rainbow love you guys!!! In the rose gold. It gets here in 2 days  I’m so excited, but also nervous. I keep Second guessing if I should have gotten something in yellow gold as my stack is currently rose gold love, white gold love, rose gold JUC. Ugh! That buyers remorse is real sometimes   Here are some pics of my stack and also my “almost stack” with the yellow gold love. Help!


The yg looks great but the rainbow is so special! I think it will look great with your stack! I’m torn between another yg or the rainbow. Can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone have this kind of love bracelet?



Does anyone have these kind of love bracelets in their collection?


----------



## marwaaa

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone have these kind of love bracelets in their collection?



I can’t view the link, could you upload a photo?


----------



## uhpharm01

Sure  
	

		
			
		

		
	




marwaaa said:


> I can’t view the link, could you upload a photo?


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> The yg looks great but the rainbow is so special! I think it will look great with your stack! I’m torn between another yg or the rainbow. Can’t wait to see pics!


I LOVE THIS BRACELET!!! It is so unique and it makes me smile every time I look down. The gemstones are like candies! My mom called it the “Candy Love” bracelet and she is so right. I don’t have to many good pics yet as I just got it in the mail this evening, and the night lighting is terrible. Will post a few now and some more later!!


----------



## Julezah

You’re making me obsessed with this bracelet, too! It’s beautiful! 

I tried to find the link online without luck. Mind sharing?



GoldFish8 said:


> I LOVE THIS BRACELET!!! It is so unique and it makes me smile every time I look down. The gemstones are like candies! My mom called it the “Candy Love” bracelet and she is so right. I don’t have to many good pics yet as I just got it in the mail this evening, and the night lighting is terrible. Will post a few now and some more later!!


----------



## megs0927

GoldFish8 said:


> I LOVE THIS BRACELET!!! It is so unique and it makes me smile every time I look down. The gemstones are like candies! My mom called it the “Candy Love” bracelet and she is so right. I don’t have to many good pics yet as I just got it in the mail this evening, and the night lighting is terrible. Will post a few now and some more later!!



Love love!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Julezah said:


> You’re making me obsessed with this bracelet, too! It’s beautiful!
> 
> I tried to find the link online without luck. Mind sharing?


Yes this is for the US site. It is such a beautiful bracelet!  

https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...ve/love-bracelets/b6036517-love-bracelet.html


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> Love love!!!


Thank you!!! I do Too!! You have to go try it on. I think you will love it!


----------



## GoldFish8

As promised here are some more pictures! It is a gloomy day so still not the greatest pics.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

GoldFish8 said:


> I LOVE THIS BRACELET!!! It is so unique and it makes me smile every time I look down. The gemstones are like candies! My mom called it the “Candy Love” bracelet and she is so right. I don’t have to many good pics yet as I just got it in the mail this evening, and the night lighting is terrible. Will post a few now and some more later!!



Love love love your stack . Makes me wanna add the WG with diamonds sooner!


----------



## Notorious Pink

uhpharm01 said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184958



Thanks so much for the pic! I think I’m the only one here who has one of these. I was hoping for more stacking inspiration, but I think I may have to just figure it out.


----------



## Julezah

Thank you!



GoldFish8 said:


> Yes this is for the US site. It is such a beautiful bracelet!
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...ve/love-bracelets/b6036517-love-bracelet.html


----------



## uhpharm01

BBC said:


> Thanks so much for the pic! I think I’m the only one here who has one of these. I was hoping for more stacking inspiration, but I think I may have to just figure it out.


You’re welcome.  Good luck!


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> I LOVE THIS BRACELET!!! It is so unique and it makes me smile every time I look down. The gemstones are like candies! My mom called it the “Candy Love” bracelet and she is so right. I don’t have to many good pics yet as I just got it in the mail this evening, and the night lighting is terrible. Will post a few now and some more later!!



Congrats GoldFish8! It’s stunning on you. I wish this came in yellow gold. So beautiful [emoji7]!


----------



## GoldFish8

mad_for_chanel said:


> Love love love your stack . Makes me wanna add the WG with diamonds sooner!


I’m surprised I love the white gold one as much as I do. I didn’t have any expectations about it going in, and I absolutely love it with the diamonds!


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> Congrats GoldFish8! It’s stunning on you. I wish this came in yellow gold. So beautiful [emoji7]!


Thank you so much! I’d be so torn if it came in yellow gold! Do you know if Cartier has ever made the rainbow in yellow gold?


----------



## megs0927

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you so much! I’d be so torn if it came in yellow gold! Do you know if Cartier has ever made the rainbow in yellow gold?



They briefly made it in yellow gold.  Wish they would bring it back! I have heard it can be special ordered for an additional 30%.


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> They briefly made it in yellow gold.  Wish they would bring it back! I have heard it can be special ordered for an additional 30%.


That extra 30%  ... not sure why they don’t just make it with all the metals. I will say the rose gold is soooo beautiful with the colored stones. Plus it will eventually fade to almost yellow gold. My rose gold with diamonds has already faded a ton! I’ve only had it for a few months. I don’t mind it one bit. I think It is even more beautiful now when it is faded


----------



## uhpharm01

megs0927 said:


> They briefly made it in yellow gold.  Wish they would bring it back! I have heard it can be special ordered for an additional 30%.


Oh wow, I see that you have all of the Cartier Tea!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Just for fun. No, not in the market for another love just yet  my husband would kill me. But just trying out 4 loves for comfort reasons. I am Finding that the more bracelets you wear the More comfortable it is as there is less movement.  Food for thought.


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Just for fun. No, not in the market for another love just yet  my husband would kill me. But just trying out 4 loves for comfort reasons. I am Finding that the more bracelets you wear the More comfortable it is as there is less movement.  Food for thought.


#StackGoals Oh Wow!


----------



## megs0927

GoldFish8 said:


> Just for fun. No, not in the market for another love just yet  my husband would kill me. But just trying out 4 loves for comfort reasons. I am Finding that the more bracelets you wear the More comfortable it is as there is less movement.  Food for thought.





uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow, I see that you have all of the Cartier Tea!!



Haha no I have just read through SO many of these threads!!

You guys should follow Stephanie Gottlieb on instagram. She has quite the Cartier stack and her original pieces are beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

megs0927 said:


> Haha no I have just read through SO many of these threads!!
> 
> You guys should follow Stephanie Gottlieb on instagram. She has quite the Cartier stack and her original pieces are beautiful!


Haha!!  Will do!  thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

GoldFish8 said:


> Just for fun. No, not in the market for another love just yet  my husband would kill me. But just trying out 4 loves for comfort reasons. I am Finding that the more bracelets you wear the More comfortable it is as there is less movement.  Food for thought.


 I love JUC with the diamonds, so just so nice!


----------



## uhpharm01

megs0927 said:


> Haha no I have just read through SO many of these threads!!
> 
> You guys should follow Stephanie Gottlieb on instagram. She has quite the Cartier stack and her original pieces are beautiful!


 I need to brush on my reading.


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> Haha no I have just read through SO many of these threads!!
> 
> You guys should follow Stephanie Gottlieb on instagram. She has quite the Cartier stack and her original pieces are beautiful!



Love Stephanie Gottlieb! She has the ultimate stack


----------



## GoldFish8

uhpharm01 said:


> #StackGoals Oh Wow!


Hahaha seriously I still can’t believe I own such Beautiful pieces. Pinch me!


----------



## cateb

If anyone is looking for a platinum Love bracelet- Briony Raymond has one for sale posted today! Says it’s in mint condition. From reading these blogs I’ve gathered it’s not easy to find. Just sharing [emoji5]


----------



## megs0927

GoldFish8 said:


> Love Stephanie Gottlieb! She has the ultimate stack



I’m eyeing one of her slider bracelets with my girls’ names on it! So fun


----------



## uhpharm01

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-yg-pave-bracelet-authentic-or-fake.994691/


----------



## kate2828

GoldFish8 said:


> Just for fun. No, not in the market for another love just yet  my husband would kill me. But just trying out 4 loves for comfort reasons. I am Finding that the more bracelets you wear the More comfortable it is as there is less movement.  Food for thought.



Beautiful stack! How on earth do you manage to keep them so pristine!


----------



## Cat2708

GoldFish8 said:


> Just for fun. No, not in the market for another love just yet  my husband would kill me. But just trying out 4 loves for comfort reasons. I am Finding that the more bracelets you wear the More comfortable it is as there is less movement.  Food for thought.



What size are all of these?
So beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

cateb said:


> If anyone is looking for a platinum Love bracelet- Briony Raymond has one for sale posted today! Says it’s in mint condition. From reading these blogs I’ve gathered it’s not easy to find. Just sharing [emoji5]


So is the platinum love bracelet discontinued or only a special order?


----------



## GoldFish8

Cat2708 said:


> What size are all of these?
> So beautiful!


The JUC is size 16. The love closest to the JUC is size 18. The next three are size 17. The 18 love is my 8 year old love that was the first love my husband bought me. It is much to big on me now, but I still save it for sentimental reasons.


----------



## GoldFish8

kate2828 said:


> Beautiful stack! How on earth do you manage to keep them so pristine!


Haha They are mostly new! The only old one is the first one next to the JUC. I am still in that new phase where i baby them. I wear A sweatband over them if I am going to work out or do anything where I know they will scratch (like installing car seats into the car). I’m sure they will look
Much different in a year from now!


----------



## Luv n bags

megs0927 said:


> Haha no I have just read through SO many of these threads!!
> 
> You guys should follow Stephanie Gottlieb on instagram. She has quite the Cartier stack and her original pieces are beautiful!



She needs a bodyguard with all that jewelry on!


----------



## kate2828

GoldFish8 said:


> Haha They are mostly new! The only old one is the first one next to the JUC. I am still in that new phase where i baby them. I wear A sweatband over them if I am going to work out or do anything where I know they will scratch (like installing car seats into the car). I’m sure they will look
> Much different in a year from now!



I was thinking you must wear a sweat band regularly lol. Do the screws ever come loose or do use loctite?


----------



## GoldFish8

kate2828 said:


> I was thinking you must wear a sweat band regularly lol. Do the screws ever come loose or do use loctite?


No loose screws yet... but i also Tighten them nightly ... but i havent Noticed them loosening. I am Just paranoid. I have A bottle of loctite that I am thinking about using though just to give me peace of mind.


----------



## cheetah405

GoldFish8 said:


> No loose screws yet... but i also Tighten them nightly ... but i havent Noticed them loosening. I am Just paranoid. I have A bottle of loctite that I am thinking about using though just to give me peace of mind.



What is loctite? Where do you get it? I just bought a Love bracelet & am paranoid too. Anything special to be aware of?


----------



## kge

cheetah405 said:


> What is loctite? Where do you get it? I just bought a Love bracelet & am paranoid too. Anything special to be aware of?


I bought the purple loctite from Amazon - I looked for it at Target, Home Depot and Lowe's but none of those stores sold the purple version. Originally I was not going to use loctite but then I just felt like the bracelet was completely carefree and worry free when I added the loctite. I hope that helps!


----------



## GoldFish8

cheetah405 said:


> What is loctite? Where do you get it? I just bought a Love bracelet & am paranoid too. Anything special to be aware of?


Loctite (purple kind) is jewelry glue that you apply to the screws. Apparently they stop the screws from coming loose.


----------



## cheetah405

kge said:


> I bought the purple loctite from Amazon - I looked for it at Target, Home Depot and Lowe's but none of those stores sold the purple version. Originally I was not going to use loctite but then I just felt like the bracelet was completely carefree and worry free when I added the loctite. I hope that helps!



It helps a lot! I will look for it. Thank you very much!!


----------



## kge

cheetah405 said:


> It helps a lot! I will look for it. Thank you very much!!


You are very welcome. It is just a thread filler for the screws so they stay in place. If you need to remove the bracelet you are definitely able to do that as well.


----------



## cheetah405

kge said:


> You are very welcome. It is just a thread filler for the screws so they stay in place. If you need to remove the bracelet you are definitely able to do that as well.



Do you recommend the purple? I noticed there are several types on amazon


----------



## kge

cheetah405 said:


> Do you recommend the purple? I noticed there are several types on amazon


Yes - here is the exact name of what I bought - Loctite 555339 222 Purple Low Strength Thread Locker Tube, 6-milliliter


----------



## cheetah405

kge said:


> Yes - here is the exact name of what I bought - Loctite 555339 222 Purple Low Strength Thread Locker Tube, 6-milliliter



Thanks again! I appreciate your help!!


----------



## kge

cheetah405 said:


> Thanks again! I appreciate your help!!


You are welcome! Congratulations on your new bracelet!!


----------



## cheetah405

kge said:


> You are welcome! Congratulations on your new bracelet!!



Thank you!!!
Just ordered the Locktite. I like the thought of extra protection


----------



## kate2828

cheetah405 said:


> What is loctite? Where do you get it? I just bought a Love bracelet & am paranoid too. Anything special to be aware of?



You really only need loctite if you have other bangles that will hit the love. I haven’t had any problems with mine!


----------



## junime

Silly question - is there an upside down or right side up way to wear the Love bangle?  When I look at the screw/seam the seam is above the screw and I'm wondering if it put it on upside down, LOL!!


----------



## GoldFish8

junime said:


> Silly question - is there an upside down or right side up way to wear the Love bangle?  When I look at the screw/seam the seam is above the screw and I'm wondering if it put it on upside down, LOL!!


Nope! Which love did you end up getting?


----------



## junime

GoldFish8 said:


> Nope! Which love did you end up getting?



I went with the Pink Gold   I absolutely love it!  I had tried on some of my yellow gold jewelry from way back when and remembered why I didn't really like it against my skin tone although it looks so good on other people


----------



## GoldFish8

junime said:


> I went with the Pink Gold   I absolutely love it!  I had tried on some of my yellow gold jewelry from way back when and remembered why I didn't really like it against my skin tone although it looks so good on other people


Love the rose gold!!! I keep Thinking i should Revisit the yellow gold too, even when I was buying my love bracelets. It looked fine alone, But in comparison to the rose gold it just looked off on my skin tone. Please share some pics when you get a chance!!!


----------



## cheetah405

kate2828 said:


> You really only need loctite if you have other bangles that will hit the love. I haven’t had any problems with mine!



Thanks for the info!


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Only use purple (low strength) loctite or you won’t get it off.  And you only need a small amount.  One little dab on the screw is enough.


----------



## diva lee

megs0927 said:


> They briefly made it in yellow gold.  Wish they would bring it back! I have heard it can be special ordered for an additional 30%.



Hey Megs! Thanks for this info. I didn’t know the rainbow love could be special ordered in yellow gold. It’s a tempting proposition but the special order price is a bit steep. I wonder if one could special order the 6 diamond yellow gold love in the classic size. Would you happen to have any intel on that?


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> Hey Megs! Thanks for this info. I didn’t know the rainbow love could be special ordered in yellow gold. It’s a tempting proposition but the special order price is a bit steep. I wonder if one could special order the 6 diamond yellow gold love in the classic size. Would you happen to have any intel on that?


Oooh this would be interesting to know


----------



## madamelizaking

Hi Ladies and Gents!! I need some advice... I'm going to Greece in a few weeks and want to pick up my first Cartier Piece(s). Should I start with the Rose Gold Classic Love or should I get the Thin Rose Gold Love along with the Thin Juste Un Clou?


----------



## GoldFish8

madamelizaking said:


> Hi Ladies and Gents!! I need some advice... I'm going to Greece in a few weeks and want to pick up my first Cartier Piece(s). Should I start with the Rose Gold Classic Love or should I get the Thin Rose Gold Love along with the Thin Juste Un Clou?


Depends on your style. Are you use to wearing more dainty jewelry or are you comfortable wearing a heavier piece? Are you ok with leaving jewelry on 24/7? Or do you remove everything before bed?

 If you got the two thins Do you ever see yourself stacking a classic with that too? If you do then it’s just a matter of what you want to wear now, because you will probably get the other one later. 

Personally i never wore any jewelry to bed, but I found I got use to it fairly quick. I love the classic love! It is perfect to me. Now I just can’t seem to stop wanting to add more!!


----------



## Tiare

Would you mind sharing a picture of your faded rose gold? I would also be thrilled if they were making the rainbow in YG. I think mixing WG/Platinum/Silver tones with YG is enough for me without adding in rose gold as well to the stack!

30% is considerable, but, I guess it's understandable when it's essentially custom.



GoldFish8 said:


> That extra 30%  ... not sure why they don’t just make it with all the metals. I will say the rose gold is soooo beautiful with the colored stones. Plus it will eventually fade to almost yellow gold. My rose gold with diamonds has already faded a ton! I’ve only had it for a few months. I don’t mind it one bit. I think It is even more beautiful now when it is faded


----------



## uhpharm01

megs0927 said:


> They briefly made it in yellow gold.  Wish they would bring it back! I have heard it can be special ordered for an additional 30%.


OMG! . I wonder which gemstones did Cartier use for the yellow gold.!


----------



## diva lee

uhpharm01 said:


> OMG! . I wonder which gemstones did Cartier use for the yellow gold.!



I would love to know this too. I wonder if it was as beautiful as the rose gold rainbow version. It seems a lot of jewelry brands are interested in selling rose gold versions of their designs over yellow gold. I noticed this at Bvlgari as well. I guess that saves us yellow gold lovers a bit of cash...lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

diva lee said:


> I would love to know this too. I wonder if it was as beautiful as the rose gold rainbow version. It seems a lot of jewelry brands are interested in selling rose gold versions of their designs over yellow gold. I noticed this at Bvlgari as well.* I guess that saves us yellow gold lovers a bit of cash...lol.*


Right!  hehe!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> Would you mind sharing a picture of your faded rose gold? I would also be thrilled if they were making the rainbow in YG. I think mixing WG/Platinum/Silver tones with YG is enough for me without adding in rose gold as well to the stack!
> 
> 30% is considerable, but, I guess it's understandable when it's essentially custom.


Sure!! Here are some pictures of my first rose gold love (larger size) and a yellow gold love w diamonds (smaller size) that i did Not end up keeping. The colors were so close you almost couldn’t tell them
Apart. Only in certain lighting did the rose gold look slightly more rosy. Also, I’ve had that bracelet for 8 years, so it is quite faded. Even my SA thought it was a yellow gold love when he saw it. My newer rose gold love 4 diamond has faded slightly. I’ve only had it for 2 months. My rose gold rainbow hast really faded at all yet, but I’ve only had it for a week. I’ll post some more picks comparing those two next. I can See a difference, but I’m not sure anyone else will. Hope this helps!


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> Would you mind sharing a picture of your faded rose gold? I would also be thrilled if they were making the rainbow in YG. I think mixing WG/Platinum/Silver tones with YG is enough for me without adding in rose gold as well to the stack!
> 
> 30% is considerable, but, I guess it's understandable when it's essentially custom.


Here are some pics of my rose gold diamond that i think Has faded a little and the new rainbow love


----------



## Tiare

Absolutely beautiful! I remember the last time I was at a Cartier the SA mentioned that the rose gold would fade. There definitely seems to be less disparity between the older PG and newer one with the YG, but, either way they all look spectacular on you! 



GoldFish8 said:


> Here are some pics of my rose gold diamond that i think Has faded a little and the new rainbow love


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Here are some pics of my rose gold diamond that i think Has faded a little and the new rainbow love


Absolutely love love your collection


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Here are some pics of my rose gold diamond that i think Has faded a little and the new rainbow love


I love pink gold out of yellow loves ,i would love to get rainbow love next too


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I remember the last time I was at a Cartier the SA mentioned that the rose gold would fade. There definitely seems to be less disparity between the older PG and newer one with the YG, but, either way they all look spectacular on you!


Thank you! My SA did say that the new models of rose gold were made with a new formula, and will probably fade less than my first one. Not sure how true this is as I havent had it for that long yet. We will see in a year if it has changed or not. I love Cartier’s PG the most. I am Considering adding some kind of yellow gold love to the mix for some contrast as I do find the yellow gold lovely too. But just not sure the four love bracelets is the look I’m going for.


----------



## closetluxe

Does yellow gold fade at all?  Compared to the other metals does it scratch easily?


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> View attachment 4194606
> 
> 
> I love pink gold out of yellow loves ,i would love to get rainbow love next too


Thank you! i love Your collection too!!! You always find such unique ways to stack your love bracelets it looks so stunning. Are your love bracelets yellow and pg? Or both pink? I am Debating adding a yellow gold one to the mix but worry about 4 bracelets being “too much”.. what do you think?


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you! i love Your collection too!!! You always find such unique ways to stack your love bracelets it looks so stunning. Are your love bracelets yellow and pg? Or both pink? I am Debating adding a yellow gold one to the mix but worry about 4 bracelets being “too much”.. what do you think?


They are both pink gold with white gold ,thank you for your kind words.goldfish8 ,I love the pink , I'm depating to add another love thin verse  white thin or yellow, thin or white original  tough choices ,love rainbow pink gold but don't  know if too much pink


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> They are both pink gold with white gold ,thank you for your kind words.goldfish8 ,I love the pink , I'm depating to add another love thin verse  white thin or yellow, thin or white original  tough choices ,love rainbow pink gold but don't  know if too much pink


I think The rainbow would be lovely because it’s so different with all the colored stones, but i totally Understand what you mean about too much rose gold. It just depends how you feel! My stack in the picture has my three rose golds in it, and surprisingly I dont feel like it looks too much haha. I am Also thinking about a thin yellow maybe.. but not sure how the thins will sit with the classic. i worry About too much spinning movement with the thin as my bracelets fit me on the looser side. I’m also debating if i should Just wait to save up for a pave.. but is pave really part of my life style? Mom of two young kids


----------



## Tiare

The pave is GORGEOUS! Go for it! If it makes you feel better, I'm deciding on a Spinelli Killcollin ring for Christmas.... multiple bands, connected with small connecting loops. Now, how does that make sense for a mom who also has two small children?? But, mama has wanted one for awhile and thats what mama is asking for. Besides, I think his rings really compliment a (multi-metal) Cartier stack 




GoldFish8 said:


> I think The rainbow would be lovely because it’s so different with all the colored stones, but i totally Understand what you mean about too much rose gold. It just depends how you feel! My stack in the picture has my three rose golds in it, and surprisingly I dont feel like it looks too much haha. I am Also thinking about a thin yellow maybe.. but not sure how the thins will sit with the classic. i worry About too much spinning movement with the thin as my bracelets fit me on the looser side. I’m also debating if i should Just wait to save up for a pave.. but is pave really part of my life style? Mom of two young kids


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> The pave is GORGEOUS! Go for it! If it makes you feel better, I'm deciding on a Spinelli Killcollin ring for Christmas.... multiple bands, connected with small connecting loops. Now, how does that make sense for a mom who also has two small children?? But, mama has wanted one for awhile and thats what mama is asking for. Besides, I think his rings really compliment a (multi-metal) Cartier stack


Haha! Love it! I just Had to look up those rings... they are sooo edgy chic!! Never seen anything like it before! I guess My hesitation is, people where I live don’t usually wear super flashy things, and we don’t live in a big city where you go out all the time .. i am A huge believer in wearing what you want when you want at all times... but I don’t know if I’m silly for wanting a pave love when most my days consist of school drop offs, going to the supermarket, changing poopy diapers and going to the gym... plus the price tag. I’m on ban island for a good year after my purchases this year lol... unless it was a non-pave love.. then I could get another one at Christmas


----------



## cartier_love

Has anyone been on Royal Caribbean's Harmony of the Seas and checked the price of the love bracelet? I'm going on the ship on Saturday.


----------



## Tiare

I moved from NYC to the midwest, so, I definitely feel your concern at always wondering if you are too over-the-top or, in my case, if wearing anything more niche luxury is like a tree falling in an uninhabited forest. I've seen maybe three Chanels here, a few Balenciaga, a Gucci here and there, but, otherwise it's pretty much Louis Vuitton-ville as far as luxury brands go. I'm sure people will think my Spinelli Killcollin ring is (cheap!) weird and confusing, and I'm pretty sure most people see my WG diamond love and think it's sterling. I've just decided to wear/buy what makes me happy! I've come to terms with going to Kroger and as Dorothy might say, "I don't think we're in SoHo anymore."

Oddly enough, I was at Trader Joe's a few months ago and the cashier told my son that "mommy had good taste." I must have given him a very confused and startled look! He said "I LOVE your Goyard wallet and purse!" It made my week that someone recognized something I was wearing. He even pulled out a Givenchy wallet. I was thrilled! It was like a fashion Farenheit 451 moment 



GoldFish8 said:


> Haha! Love it! I just Had to look up those rings... they are sooo edgy chic!! Never seen anything like it before! I guess My hesitation is, people where I live don’t usually wear super flashy things, and we don’t live in a big city where you go out all the time .. i am A huge believer in wearing what you want when you want at all times... but I don’t know if I’m silly for wanting a pave love when most my days consist of school drop offs, going to the supermarket, changing poopy diapers and going to the gym... plus the price tag. I’m on ban island for a good year after my purchases this year lol... unless it was a non-pave love.. then I could get another one at Christmas


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> I moved from NYC to the midwest, so, I definitely feel your concern at always wondering if you are too over-the-top or, in my case, if wearing anything more niche luxury is like a tree falling in an uninhabited forest. I've seen maybe three Chanels here, a few Balenciaga, a Gucci here and there, but, otherwise it's pretty much Louis Vuitton-ville as far as luxury brands go. I'm sure people will think my Spinelli Killcollin ring is (cheap!) weird and confusing, and I'm pretty sure most people see my WG diamond love and think it's sterling. I've just decided to wear/buy what makes me happy! I've come to terms with going to Kroger and as Dorothy might say, "I don't think we're in SoHo anymore."
> 
> Oddly enough, I was at Trader Joe's a few months ago and the cashier told my son that "mommy had good taste." I must have given him a very confused and startled look! He said "I LOVE your Goyard wallet and purse!" It made my week that someone recognized something I was wearing. He even pulled out a Givenchy wallet. I was thrilled! It was like a fashion Farenheit 451 moment


Omg I could have Written the exact thing! Only, I moved to the Midwest from LA. What a change!! It is definitely Louis Vuitton-ville here too. Although Chanels are becoming increasingly popular in my area. I have Seen one Almost every time
I am out now. I have Only seen a person wearing a love bracelet twice in the 7 years I have been here. I guess If I eventually get a pave, no one would even know what it is haha


----------



## torochip

I went through a metal detector the other day and it went off. My love triggered the metal detector. Is that typical? My thin love never trigger the metal detector. I’m surprised the original did (prob bc it’s thicker and bigger). Actually my Jewelry usually don’t trigger the metal detector. Now I’m nervous bc wo the screw I can’t take out the love. When you travel do you usually bring the screw with you?


----------



## megs0927

Tiare said:


> I moved from NYC to the midwest, so, I definitely feel your concern at always wondering if you are too over-the-top or, in my case, if wearing anything more niche luxury is like a tree falling in an uninhabited forest. I've seen maybe three Chanels here, a few Balenciaga, a Gucci here and there, but, otherwise it's pretty much Louis Vuitton-ville as far as luxury brands go. I'm sure people will think my Spinelli Killcollin ring is (cheap!) weird and confusing, and I'm pretty sure most people see my WG diamond love and think it's sterling. I've just decided to wear/buy what makes me happy! I've come to terms with going to Kroger and as Dorothy might say, "I don't think we're in SoHo anymore."
> 
> Oddly enough, I was at Trader Joe's a few months ago and the cashier told my son that "mommy had good taste." I must have given him a very confused and startled look! He said "I LOVE your Goyard wallet and purse!" It made my week that someone recognized something I was wearing. He even pulled out a Givenchy wallet. I was thrilled! It was like a fashion Farenheit 451 moment



You’re not in southwest Ohio by chance are you? I had the exact same thing happen to me at Trader Joe’s when I had my Givenchy with me. So random! 

It’s pretty much LV here too with a little Gucci every now and then.  Most here would choose David Yurman over Cartier  despite the price difference which is fine by me- I’d rather fly under the radar!


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> I went through a metal detector the other day and it went off. My love triggered the metal detector. Is that typical? My thin love never trigger the metal detector. I’m surprised the original did (prob bc it’s thicker and bigger). Actually my Jewelry usually don’t trigger the metal detector. Now I’m nervous bc wo the screw I can’t take out the love. When you travel do you usually bring the screw with you?


I’ve been meaning to write about this. I went through a metal detector with my two loves successfully two times using the zombie walk. 

The first time I was tsa pre check so i could Keep my sweater on. I heard that helps. Anyway I just Walked through with my arms held out in front of me like a zombie.

The second time we were flying out of such a small airport that there was no tsa precheck, so I had to remove my sweater. Here is the weird part. I walked Through the metal detector with my arms normal, I forgot about the zombie walk. Beep beep beep the metal detector went off. So they made me go through it again, at this point they noted that it could be my bracelets. So in I go again, only this time i popped my arms in front of me. Nothing. No beeps. No alarms. The tsa agent thought that was strange so he made me walk through it again. I put My arms out one more time, and nothing! 

It’s so crazy! For some reason putting your arms straight out in front of your body really works! I think It’s even better to have a sweater on over, but the zombie arm totally works!


----------



## GoldFish8

megs0927 said:


> You’re not in southwest Ohio by chance are you? I had the exact same thing happen to me at Trader Joe’s when I had my Givenchy with me. So random!
> 
> It’s pretty much LV here too with a little Gucci every now and then.  Most here would choose David Yurman over Cartier  despite the price difference which is fine by me- I’d rather fly under the radar!


We’re neighbors! I totally Agree lots of my friends are big David yurman fans. But I think that’s because that’s what is carried at the Nordstrom’s here. I feel Like if there were a Cartier store here we would see it a lot more of it. People certainly can afford it, there just isn’t easy access.


----------



## **Ann**

GoldFish8 said:


> We’re neighbors! I totally Agree lots of my friends are big David yurman fans. But I think that’s because that’s what is carried at the Nordstrom’s here. I feel Like if there were a Cartier store here we would see it a lot more of it. People certainly can afford it, there just isn’t easy access.



I'm in Indy and purchase mine in Chicago or online. Very few seen around here...


----------



## madamelizaking

GoldFish8 said:


> Depends on your style. Are you use to wearing more dainty jewelry or are you comfortable wearing a heavier piece? Are you ok with leaving jewelry on 24/7? Or do you remove everything before bed?
> 
> If you got the two thins Do you ever see yourself stacking a classic with that too? If you do then it’s just a matter of what you want to wear now, because you will probably get the other one later.
> 
> Personally i never wore any jewelry to bed, but I found I got use to it fairly quick. I love the classic love! It is perfect to me. Now I just can’t seem to stop wanting to add more!!


 
I plan on wearing them 24/7. I think I'm leaning towards a thin love in rose gold and yellow gold.  I absolutely love the classic, but with how most of my jewelry is i feel like the daintiness will look better with it. I want my trip to happen NOW. I want to get them so bad!! I have a feeling I may end up with a classic eventually, though. My friend keeps telling me that once you start, you can't stop adding more. God help my wallet!


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> I’ve been meaning to write about this. I went through a metal detector with my two loves successfully two times using the zombie walk.
> 
> The first time I was tsa pre check so i could Keep my sweater on. I heard that helps. Anyway I just Walked through with my arms held out in front of me like a zombie.
> 
> The second time we were flying out of such a small airport that there was no tsa precheck, so I had to remove my sweater. Here is the weird part. I walked Through the metal detector with my arms normal, I forgot about the zombie walk. Beep beep beep the metal detector went off. So they made me go through it again, at this point they noted that it could be my bracelets. So in I go again, only this time i popped my arms in front of me. Nothing. No beeps. No alarms. The tsa agent thought that was strange so he made me walk through it again. I put My arms out one more time, and nothing!
> 
> It’s so crazy! For some reason putting your arms straight out in front of your body really works! I think It’s even better to have a sweater on over, but the zombie arm totally works!



Thank you! I’ll have to try the Zombie walk. Usually when I go through metal detectors I do the penguin walk (hands spread to the side), I’ll have to adjust and remember to put hands in front. The good thing was the guy with the metal wand knew exactly to aim for the bracelet to do the scan but I can’t help but panic bc I wouldn’t be able to take it off if prompted.


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> I think The rainbow would be lovely because it’s so different with all the colored stones, but i totally Understand what you mean about too much rose gold. It just depends how you feel! My stack in the picture has my three rose golds in it, and surprisingly I dont feel like it looks too much haha. I am Also thinking about a thin yellow maybe.. but not sure how the thins will sit with the classic. i worry About too much spinning movement with the thin as my bracelets fit me on the looser side. I’m also debating if i should Just wait to save up for a pave.. but is pave really part of my life style? Mom of two young kids


I understand what you mean.i love the pink the best doesn't look to much at all on you .looks fabulous


----------



## GoldFish8

**Ann** said:


> I'm in Indy and purchase mine in Chicago or online. Very few seen around here...


Do you usually drive to Chicago? How is the Cartier store there? I bought my juc ring there but it was phoned in. They seemed super nice and friendly!


----------



## HM1983

GoldFish8 said:


> Do you usually drive to Chicago? How is the Cartier store there? I bought my juc ring there but it was phoned in. They seemed super nice and friendly!


I'm curious about the Chicago store too. I live in WI and keep going back and forth on ordering online, or driving to Chicago. The thought of the sales tax there gives me a little pause though.


----------



## Tiare

I've been debating a family trip to Chicago for getting my JUC. I figured we could work in some visits to museums/restaurants and stuff to offset mamas voyage of gluttony. I'm very reluctant to order online. I had purchased my love bracelet from Cartier online and had _the_ *WORST* experience. My husband was shocked I still wanted anything to do with them again after how angry I had been.

For my husbands love wedding band, I'd had my favorite SA from NYC ship it out overnight. I should have done it for my bracelet, but, I was dumb and the difference in price made me a little nervous. Going from being able to see/buy anything you want in person, to putting your faith that an employee will send the correct/authentic item and it will manage to arrive in one piece is still difficult for me!  

However, I'll admit, not getting hit with sales tax does often make up for the lack of convenience 



GoldFish8 said:


> Do you usually drive to Chicago? How is the Cartier store there? I bought my juc ring there but it was phoned in. They seemed super nice and friendly!


----------



## Julezah

Curious why the online experience was so bad? 

But bonus about the no sales tax!



Tiare said:


> I've been debating a family trip to Chicago for getting my JUC. I figured we could work in some visits to museums/restaurants and stuff to offset mamas voyage of gluttony. I'm very reluctant to order online. I had purchased my love bracelet from Cartier online and had _the_ *WORST* experience. My husband was shocked I still wanted anything to do with them again after how angry I had been.
> 
> For my husbands love wedding band, I'd had my favorite SA from NYC ship it out overnight. I should have done it for my bracelet, but, I was dumb and the difference in price made me a little nervous. Going from being able to see/buy anything you want in person, to putting your faith that an employee will send the correct/authentic item and it will manage to arrive in one piece is still difficult for me!
> 
> However, I'll admit, not getting hit with sales tax does often make up for the lack of convenience


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> I've been debating a family trip to Chicago for getting my JUC. I figured we could work in some visits to museums/restaurants and stuff to offset mamas voyage of gluttony. I'm very reluctant to order online. I had purchased my love bracelet from Cartier online and had _the_ *WORST* experience. My husband was shocked I still wanted anything to do with them again after how angry I had been.
> 
> For my husbands love wedding band, I'd had my favorite SA from NYC ship it out overnight. I should have done it for my bracelet, but, I was dumb and the difference in price made me a little nervous. Going from being able to see/buy anything you want in person, to putting your faith that an employee will send the correct/authentic item and it will manage to arrive in one piece is still difficult for me!
> 
> However, I'll admit, not getting hit with sales tax does often make up for the lack of convenience



If you want to avoid the sales tax, you better hurry! The new sales tax law will go into effect soon. That’s one of the reasons I bought all My bracelets in rapid succession. I ended up saving so much money. Well, that’s my justification  it’s been so nice shipping luxury items to my state because there are NO luxury stores here. But that will end soon, and my wallet and I will be so sad.


----------



## GoldFish8

HM1983 said:


> I'm curious about the Chicago store too. I live in WI and keep going back and forth on ordering online, or driving to Chicago. The thought of the sales tax there gives me a little pause though.


If you drive to Chicago, go there pick out your bracelet and then have them send it to your house. That way you don’t have to pay taxes. But, you have to do that soon, the new tax law will go into effect and we won’t be able to enjoy out of state shopping anymore


----------



## HM1983

GoldFish8 said:


> If you drive to Chicago, go there pick out your bracelet and then have them send it to your house. That way you don’t have to pay taxes. But, you have to do that soon, the new tax law will go into effect and we won’t be able to enjoy out of state shopping anymore


Good to know! I didn't know if they'd be willing to ship it or not. This may be the push I need to finally just buy one!


----------



## GoldFish8

HM1983 said:


> Good to know! I didn't know if they'd be willing to ship it or not. This may be the push I need to finally just buy one!


Haha! The day the supreme court came down with that decision I told my mom to go to the Cartier store in CA and find me a good SA because this momma was gonna BUY!  She found me a great guy and he worked with me with countless shipping and exchanges so I could have the perfect stack. But if you are able I would go to the store try it on, and pick the right one. They will ship it no problem.


----------



## Tiare

Yep, we are also neighbors! Too funny! 



megs0927 said:


> I had the exact same thing happen to me at Trader Joe’s when I had my Givenchy with me. So random!
> 
> It’s pretty much LV here too with a little Gucci every now and then.  Most here would choose David Yurman over Cartier  despite the price difference which is fine by me- I’d rather fly under the radar!


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> Yep, we are also neighbors! Too funny!


Hahah you might have been one of the two other love bracelets I’ve seen in this city since we moved here


----------



## meir

I am having a trip to Italy and preparing to buy a Cartier Love bracelet  I heard that we are not supposed to use any purchased item if we are going to have VAT refund. So that means I can't wear it until the bracelet was checked by the custom? Thank you


----------



## Spartan4Life

meir said:


> I am having a trip to Italy and preparing to buy a Cartier Love bracelet  I heard that we are not supposed to use any purchased item if we are going to have VAT refund. So that means I can't wear it until the bracelet was checked by the custom? Thank you



I bought mine in Geneva, Switzerland (downtown, days before my return to the U.S.) and wore it out of the store. At customs in the airport, I presented my passport, receipt, and Global Blue form and showed the official that I was wearing the bracelet. It was a complete non-issue. Enjoy your new Love Bracelet!


----------



## meir

Spartan4Life said:


> I bought mine in Geneva, Switzerland (downtown, days before my return to the U.S.) and wore it out of the store. At customs in the airport, I presented my passport, receipt, and Global Blue form and showed the official that I was wearing the bracelet. It was a complete non-issue. Enjoy your new Love Bracelet!


Thank you for sharing your experience! I can’t wait


----------



## **Ann**

GoldFish8 said:


> Do you usually drive to Chicago? How is the Cartier store there? I bought my juc ring there but it was phoned in. They seemed super nice and friendly!



Yes, we always drive. And the store policy is 30 days for return, I think it used to be exchange only, so no benefit to ordering online anymore.


----------



## **Ann**

HM1983 said:


> I'm curious about the Chicago store too. I live in WI and keep going back and forth on ordering online, or driving to Chicago. The thought of the sales tax there gives me a little pause though.



I had them ship it to me free overnight so no tax. Took the cleaning kit and receipts with me from store.


----------



## GoldFish8

**Ann** said:


> Yes, we always drive. And the store policy is 30 days for return, I think it used to be exchange only, so no benefit to ordering online anymore.


Interesting that they let you return. The store that I worked with you could only do exchanges. I wonder Why different stores have different policies. I might take A trip to Chicago just to check out the new thins JUC.


----------



## xxDxx

Love all the eye candy in this thread! Can’t wait to get my first Cartier bracelet [emoji7]Still trying to decide which one first.


----------



## antschulina

Small reveal of my pm love. And a first action pic.


----------



## Kindness3

antschulina said:


> Small reveal of my pm love. And a first action pic.
> View attachment 4200962
> 
> View attachment 4200963
> View attachment 4200964
> 
> View attachment 4200965
> 
> View attachment 4200966


Congratulations I absolutely love the way you posted your pictures and everything looks stunning on you wear it in good health thank you for sharing


----------



## antschulina

Kindness3 said:


> Congratulations I absolutely love the way you posted your pictures and everything looks stunning on you wear it in good health thank you for sharing



Thank you!


----------



## Quinnatl

Hey y'all, my 10th wedding anniversary is coming up in April, and I was hoping to get the 10 diamond YG Love bracelet to add to the YG Love bracelet I got almost 4 years ago for my 30th birthday. However, we've moved to a smaller city and I'm thinking stacking the 10 diamond love bracelet with my current one would just be too much. So, I am trying to decide between selling my plain YG and just wearing the 10 diamond or buying another plain YG to stack with my current YG. I also thought about getting the 10 diamond thin love, but the diamonds are just SO small, and it doesn't wow me like the regular sized 10 diamond. I haven't taken the YG bracelet off since the day my husband screwed it on my wrist on my 30th birthday in 2014, so I have a hard time with the idea of selling it. But I have always wanted the 10 diamond and also worry about two plain YGs being too bulky or bothering me with all the clanging. But, I have two daughters, so it would be nice to have two of the same bracelet for when it's time to pass them down (though I think one of my girls will have larger bones than me and won't be able to wear it anyway). Has anyone else struggled with this decision? What to do!?


----------



## HM1983

Quinnatl said:


> Hey y'all, my 10th wedding anniversary is coming up in April, and I was hoping to get the 10 diamond YG Love bracelet to add to the YG Love bracelet I got almost 4 years ago for my 30th birthday. However, we've moved to a smaller city and I'm thinking stacking the 10 diamond love bracelet with my current one would just be too much. So, I am trying to decide between selling my plain YG and just wearing the 10 diamond or buying another plain YG to stack with my current YG. I also thought about getting the 10 diamond thin love, but the diamonds are just SO small, and it doesn't wow me like the regular sized 10 diamond. I haven't taken the YG bracelet off since the day my husband screwed it on my wrist on my 30th birthday in 2014, so I have a hard time with the idea of selling it. But I have always wanted the 10 diamond and also worry about two plain YGs being too bulky or bothering me with all the clanging. But, I have two daughters, so it would be nice to have two of the same bracelet for when it's time to pass them down (though I think one of my girls will have larger bones than me and won't be able to wear it anyway). Has anyone else struggled with this decision? What to do!?


I think if you really want the 10 diamond one to stack with your existing one, you should go for it! I'm about the same age as you and I've recently stopped caring what other people think, and just doing what I want. It's very freeing.


----------



## innerpeace85

HM1983 said:


> I think if you really want the 10 diamond one to stack with your existing one, you should go for it! I'm about the same age as you and I've recently stopped caring what other people think, and just doing what I want. It's very freeing.


+1 on this


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> I think The rainbow would be lovely because it’s so different with all the colored stones, but i totally Understand what you mean about too much rose gold. It just depends how you feel! My stack in the picture has my three rose golds in it, and surprisingly I dont feel like it looks too much haha. I am Also thinking about a thin yellow maybe.. but not sure how the thins will sit with the classic. i worry About too much spinning movement with the thin as my bracelets fit me on the looser side. I’m also debating if i should Just wait to save up for a pave.. but is pave really part of my life style? Mom of two young kids



Are you considering the thin pave or the full sized pave? The thin pave will sit more flush with your current stack but of course the full size pave is thicker and stunning. Which way are you leaning? I still have the thin pave on my wishlist (I tried it on two months ago) and think it’s subtle enough for everyday wear with my YG JUC diamonds and YG 10 diamond love but the price is so high for a thin bracelet that doesn’t have much presence on its own. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Quinnatl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> +1 on this





HM1983 said:


> I think if you really want the 10 diamond one to stack with your existing one, you should go for it! I'm about the same age as you and I've recently stopped caring what other people think, and just doing what I want. It's very freeing.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> diva lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you considering the thin pave or the full sized pave? The thin pave will sit more flush with your current stack but of course the full size pave is thicker and stunning. Which way are you leaning? I still have the thin pave on my wishlist (I tried it on two months ago) and think it’s subtle enough for everyday wear with my YG JUC diamonds and YG 10 diamond love but the price is so high for a thin bracelet that doesn’t have much presence on its own. Decisions, decisions!
Click to expand...


----------



## Quinnatl

I do really like the thin pave (the thick pave is too much for me) but I can’t justify spending that much. My budget for my 10th anniversary gift is around 15k. I did think about getting two 10-diamond thin loves and putting them on either side of my regular love, but I’ve been lusting after the reg 10 diamond love for 6 years, so I feel like I need to just take the plunge. I do like that the thin loves can be taken off though, so the thin pave would be fab bc I could take it off when volunteering, etc. But again, it’s just too expensive!


----------



## Quinnatl

HM1983 said:


> I think if you really want the 10 diamond one to stack with your existing one, you should go for it! I'm about the same age as you and I've recently stopped caring what other people think, and just doing what I want. It's very freeing.


You’re so right. And I do struggle with worrying about what people think but have been working on it for a couple years now. It’s an issue for me because my husband and I own a business where we often work with people with less money, and I don’t want to appear too flashy. You know what though, I AM flashy. That’s just who I am. I’ve always loved jewelry. So I don’t know why the heck I’m so worried about appearing more flashy. What’s done is done. HAHA!!!


----------



## Quinnatl

Quinnatl said:


> You’re so right. And I do struggle with worrying about what people think but have been working on it for a couple years now. It’s an issue for me because my husband and I own a business where we often work with people with less money, and I don’t want to appear too flashy. You know what though, I AM flashy. That’s just who I am. I’ve always loved jewelry. So I don’t know why the heck I’m so worried about appearing more flashy. What’s done is done. HAHA!!!


And by flashy, I just mean that I love shiny jewelry!


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> Are you considering the thin pave or the full sized pave? The thin pave will sit more flush with your current stack but of course the full size pave is thicker and stunning. Which way are you leaning? I still have the thin pave on my wishlist (I tried it on two months ago) and think it’s subtle enough for everyday wear with my YG JUC diamonds and YG 10 diamond love but the price is so high for a thin bracelet that doesn’t have much presence on its own. Decisions, decisions!


This is exactly how I am feeling. I feel Like the price is so high for the thin pave, I might as we’ll save a little and go for the classic pave. Plus I know that if I go for the thin, I will always Be lusting after the classic. So for now I think I will save Up a little and go for the full classic pave. How about you?!? Which way are you leaning?


----------



## HM1983

Quinnatl said:


> You’re so right. And I do struggle with worrying about what people think but have been working on it for a couple years now. It’s an issue for me because my husband and I own a business where we often work with people with less money, and I don’t want to appear too flashy. You know what though, I AM flashy. That’s just who I am. I’ve always loved jewelry. So I don’t know why the heck I’m so worried about appearing more flashy. What’s done is done. HAHA!!!


I love it! If you've wanted the 10 diamond one for 6 years, I don't think getting a plain one would take away the desire for the diamond one. Embrace your inner flashiness!


----------



## Quinnatl

Quinnatl said:


> I did think about getting two 10-diamond thin loves and putting them on either side of my regular love, but I’ve been lusting after the reg 10 diamond love for 6 years, so I feel like I need to just take the plunge.





HM1983 said:


> I love it! If you've wanted the 10 diamond one for 6 years, I don't think getting a plain one would take away the desire for the diamond one. Embrace your inner flashiness!


I like the way you think. Ok one more option to throw out- get the white gold and rose gold and wear three? Too bulky for everyday, right?


----------



## Kindness3

Quinnatl said:


> I like the way you think. Ok one more option to throw out- get the white gold and rose gold and wear three? Too bulky for everyday, right?


Rose gold with diamonds stunning,the white gold is rhodium plated and so in it lifetime if you have it replated will cost 150. Not included in services of polishing which is free. Good luck on what ever you get look forward to seeing your new love


----------



## diva lee

Quinnatl said:


> I do really like the thin pave (the thick pave is too much for me) but I can’t justify spending that much. My budget for my 10th anniversary gift is around 15k. I did think about getting two 10-diamond thin loves and putting them on either side of my regular love, but I’ve been lusting after the reg 10 diamond love for 6 years, so I feel like I need to just take the plunge. I do like that the thin loves can be taken off though, so the thin pave would be fab bc I could take it off when volunteering, etc. But again, it’s just too expensive!



I say go for the 10 diamond regular love. You’ve wanted it for long enough that it’s not an impulse purchase and you know you’ll be happy with it. It also has more presence in my opinion than two thin loves. The only downside is not being able to remove it daily which you’re already aware of and seem comfortable with.


----------



## Yodabest

For those who stack two regular loves... is it as comfortable as wearing ONE? Do they clank together a lot? 

Also, do you find it looks like “too much” stacking a third bracelet of a different type? Like 2 loves and a vintage Alhambra bracelet? 

TIA


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> This is exactly how I am feeling. I feel Like the price is so high for the thin pave, I might as we’ll save a little and go for the classic pave. Plus I know that if I go for the thin, I will always Be lusting after the classic. So for now I think I will save Up a little and go for the full classic pave. How about you?!? Which way are you leaning?



I was madly in love with the full size pave until I tried it on and it just looked “ok” on me. I was surprised because it always looks so flattering on others but it didn’t do much for me. It looked very thick and clunky on my wrists and with my existing stack it was a bit too much. Three different SAs saw me walking around with it on and everyone agreed (myself included) that the thin pave looked much better on me. Go figure...LOL! Also, while the full pave could be worn casually, the thin pave is better suited for my casual lifestyle and my existing stack. The thin just adds a little touch of sparkle and wouldn’t look out of place no matter where I went. I just need to come to terms with the price for such a thin bracelet! I also want to wait another two months or so to make sure I still love it before taking the plunge. 

That said, I actually think the full pave would look amazing on you. Cartier was made for your wrists and you wear it well! Even with 4 loves and a JUC it doesn’t look too crowded on your wrist. I always enjoy seeing your pictures [emoji7].


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> I was madly in love with the full size pave until I tried it on and it just looked “ok” on me. I was surprised because it always looks so flattering on others but it didn’t do much for me. It looked very thick and clunky on my wrists and with my existing stack it was a bit too much. Three different SAs saw me walking around with it on and everyone agreed (myself included) that the thin pave looked much better on me. Go figure...LOL! Also, while the full pave could be worn casually, the thin pave is better suited for my casual lifestyle and my existing stack. The thin just adds a little touch of sparkle and wouldn’t look out of place no matter where I went. I just need to come to terms with the price for such a thin bracelet! I also want to wait another two months or so to make sure I still love it before taking the plunge.
> 
> That said, I actually think the full pave would look amazing on you. Cartier was made for your wrists and you wear it well! Even with 4 loves and a JUC it doesn’t look too crowded on your wrist. I always enjoy seeing your pictures [emoji7].


Aww that might be the nicest thing anyone’s said to me all year!! I always Wonder if it looks too much/too busy. But I love these bracelets so much. I don’t usually wear the 4th love as it is one size bigger. But it serves as a good visual aid should i start Seriously contemplating buying another 

It’s so funny about the price of the thin pave. It really bothers me too!! But the price for the classic pave doesn’t bother me as much. Don’t get me wrong, it’s still outrageous... but it’s Cartier.. so, eh, it makes sense. Can’t wait to see what you decide! You will certainly beat me to it if you do it in the next few months. I am
On ban island till next year if I’m holding out for the full pave classic


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> Aww that might be the nicest thing anyone’s said to me all year!! I always Wonder if it looks too much/too busy. But I love these bracelets so much. I don’t usually wear the 4th love as it is one size bigger. But it serves as a good visual aid should i start Seriously contemplating buying another
> 
> It’s so funny about the price of the thin pave. It really bothers me too!! But the price for the classic pave doesn’t bother me as much. Don’t get me wrong, it’s still outrageous... but it’s Cartier.. so, eh, it makes sense. Can’t wait to see what you decide! You will certainly beat me to it if you do it in the next few months. I am
> On ban island till next year if I’m holding out for the full pave classic



Your stack looks perfect to me, with or without the larger love. Your collection is so awesome already but your stay on ban island will be more than worth it if it means getting a pave love. I have some jewelry from other brands on my wishlist too so I’ll have to see which wins out first (as I’m sure I’ll eventually get all of them over the years). I bought my love and JUC this year so I’m trying to pace myself!


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm really different I really love the plain love bracelet and I've just notice that some love bracelets don't look with the diamonds when the bracelet is older or maybe the bracelet needs to be cleaned.


----------



## luvmy3girls

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm really different I really love the plain love bracelet and I've just notice that some love bracelets don't look with the diamonds when the bracelet is older or maybe the bracelet needs to be cleaned.



I agree! I love the plain one the best! Classic!!


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> Your stack looks perfect to me, with or without the larger love. Your collection is so awesome already but your stay on ban island will be more than worth it if it means getting a pave love. I have some jewelry from other brands on my wishlist too so I’ll have to see which wins out first (as I’m sure I’ll eventually get all of them over the years). I bought my love and JUC this year so I’m trying to pace myself!


Same! It’s just soooo hard once you get the jewelry bug! I bought 3 loves and a JUC this year. I feel Psychotic even thinking about adding another piece of jewelry.. but the heart wants what the heart wants.


----------



## Taracanada

antschulina said:


> Small reveal of my pm love. And a first action pic.
> View attachment 4200962
> 
> View attachment 4200963
> View attachment 4200964
> 
> View attachment 4200965
> 
> View attachment 4200966


love it ! looks like it fits perfect...what size did you get?


----------



## antschulina

Taracanada said:


> love it ! looks like it fits perfect...what size did you get?



Thank you, the size 16 for me!


----------



## Kindness3

My wish list for Christmas this year ,have cartier bug for new love again


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kindness3 said:


> My wish list for Christmas this year ,have cartier bug for new love again


The rainbow is always my favourite!


----------



## bhurry

Cartier Forever said:


> The rainbow is always my favourite!


I love the rainbow too and always wanted to get it but I am not sure I can wear jewelry 24/7, I might feel claustrophobic knowing I have a bracelet that I can’t take off.  I really wish they made this in a cuff or a bracelet where you can take it off when you want to.


----------



## Kindness3

Cartier forever thank you so much for positive feedback. I just can't decide which color by chance do you know if the white rainbow love is rhodium plated by chance please


----------



## Taracanada

antschulina said:


> Thank you, the size 16 for me!


congrats. the 16 looks nice, did you choose a tight fit or loose fit? I want to buy one but not sure if I should buy a tight fit or loose fit.


----------



## uhpharm01

luvmy3girls said:


> I agree! I love the plain one the best! Classic!!


I figured out that I don’t like the kind of setting that Cartier using for diamonds and gemstones in the love bracelet.


----------



## antschulina

Taracanada said:


> congrats. the 16 looks nice, did you choose a tight fit or loose fit? I want to buy one but not sure if I should buy a tight fit or loose fit.



Can you try them on somewhere? It is better to check on your own wrists how you like the sizes. It is a personal preference. 
I got one that fits tight, and I like it better than loose. I tried on the 17 and the 16. The 17 was moving too much on my wrist. The 16 moves just right.


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> My wish list for Christmas this year ,have cartier bug for new love again


Yesssssss!!!! I can’t wait to see this on you!! The white gold rainbow is rhodium plated btw! I love The blues in the white gold one. Which one are you leaning towards?!?


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I am looking to get my Cartier bracelet and I want to get one before Cartier leaves SAKS so I could get points on my purchase. With my wrist being very small, I think I can stack 2 bracelets at the maximum and I also have some VCA bracelets I would like to add to stack as the third one. 
I love the Rainbow Love. Is it a classic? Is it ok to buy that as the first Cartier bracelet? Also should I get a plain YG classic love or 4 diamonds to stack with it? My SA sent me this pic -



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Yesssssss!!!! I can’t wait to see this on you!! The white gold rainbow is rhodium plated btw! I love The blues in the white gold one. Which one are you leaning towards?!?


Of course I absolutely love the white one too I want the white one the most of all love the colors of the stones thank you goldfish8


----------



## Kindness3

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to get my Cartier bracelet and I want to get one before Cartier leaves SAKS so I could get points on my purchase. With my wrist being very small, I think I can stack 2 bracelets at the maximum and I also have some VCA bracelets I would like to add to stack as the third one.
> I love the Rainbow Love. Is it a classic? Is it ok to buy that as the first Cartier bracelet? Also should I get a plain YG classic love or 4 diamonds to stack with it? My SA sent me this pic -
> View attachment 4204401
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


All I can say is go with what speaks to you the most .your first love is very special time in your life I love the rainbow one myself .you have great taste and congratulations on your new can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kindness3 said:


> Cartier forever thank you so much for positive feedback. I just can't decide which color by chance do you know if the white rainbow love is rhodium plated by chance please [emoji813]


I have the RG rainbow. I tried both RG and WG when I got mine. The WG one is rhodium plated.


----------



## Kindness3

Cartier Forever said:


> I have the RG rainbow. I tried both RG and WG when I got mine. The WG one is rhodium plated.


Would it be asking to much trouble to see yours and what made u chose pink over the weight please


----------



## innerpeace85

Cartier Forever said:


> I have the RG rainbow. I tried both RG and WG when I got mine. The WG one is rhodium plated.


Can I see a mod shot of your bracelet please? Thanks


----------



## Cartier Forever

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Can I see a mod shot of your bracelet please? Thanks


Sure[emoji51]


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kindness3 said:


> Would it be asking to much trouble to see yours and what made u chose pink over the weight please


The gem stones on the RG one are more colorful. There are green, purple, pink, orange and yellow. Those on the WG are only blue, purple and pink. That's why I picked the RG version.


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> Same! It’s just soooo hard once you get the jewelry bug! I bought 3 loves and a JUC this year. I feel Psychotic even thinking about adding another piece of jewelry.. but the heart wants what the heart wants.



LOL, no judgment here! I’m just as bad for thinking about the thin pave already. I wouldn’t call it an addiction or obsession per se...more like an eagerness to complete my stack now that I got the ball rolling on the first two pieces. All I need is one more, I swear [emoji38]!


----------



## Kindness3

Cartier Forever said:


> Sure[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204692


Thank you,I love  your collection of loves looks amazing thank you for sharing your your collection with usus,I I agree on the pink rainbow love look so good on you


----------



## Kindness3

I love the rose gold of pink


Taracanada said:


> congrats. the 16 looks nice, did you choose a tight fit or loose fit? I want to buy one but not sure if I should buy a tight fit or loose fit.


I had both I'm glad opportunity to exchange went lose fit. This summer was extremely hot, and I was so much more comfortable then in the past when snug fit .I felt so uncomfortable in summertime with them .with loser fit I didn't know I was wearing them


----------



## innerpeace85

Cartier Forever said:


> Sure[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204692


Thanks for sharing the pic. Your stack is beautiful


----------



## Cartier Forever

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Thanks for sharing the pic. Your stack is beautiful


Thank you[emoji14]


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kindness3 said:


> Thank you,I love [emoji813] your collection of loves looks amazing thank you for sharing your your collection with usus,I I agree on the pink rainbow love look so good on you [emoji813]


Thank you for your kind words[emoji11]


----------



## maggievnlove

i have a question ladies and gent.  I'm new to the cartier game, but have been obsessive over the love bracelet lately,  i just got my love necklace 2 diamond yesterday; and while in the store i tried on the love bracelet and fell madly in love; i have abnormally small wrist ( and mostly everything else) and was offered the 15cm size rose gold right at the store. I have heard that the 15 is extremely hard to find in store, i just wonder in that's true.


----------



## Yodabest

I think I’m going to get a 4 diamond love to pair with my classic love without diamonds. I’m petite and wondering if it’ll feel annoying having the 2 on all the time. Do they clink a lot? Here’s a pic from when I tried it in the store...... I tried on the ten diamond thin love (I’ll post that as well) but I thought the classic size had more of a wow factor.


----------



## uhpharm01

PC1984 said:


> I think I’m going to get a 4 diamond love to pair with my classic love without diamonds. I’m petite and wondering if it’ll feel annoying having the 2 on all the time. Do they clink a lot? Here’s a pic from when I tried it in the store...... I tried on the ten diamond thin love (I’ll post that as well) but I thought the classic size had more of a wow factor.


The two photo.  Wow. I love that one.


----------



## uhpharm01

If you have a 17.5 inch wrist would getting the size 19 be a good idea? Thanks.


----------



## Cat2708

uhpharm01 said:


> If you have a 17.5 inch wrist would getting the size 19 be a good idea? Thanks.



I have a 16.5 wrist measurement and wear a 19 love 
Abit loose but comfortable


----------



## Kindness3

maggievnlove said:


> i have a question ladies and gent.  I'm new to the cartier game, but have been obsessive over the love bracelet lately,  i just got my love necklace 2 diamond yesterday; and while in the store i tried on the love bracelet and fell madly in love; i have abnormally small wrist ( and mostly everything else) and was offered the 15cm size rose gold right at the store. I have heard that the 15 is extremely hard to find in store, i just wonder in that's true.


No you can order online the store sometimes don't stock tggat sizes,but you can order it


----------



## GoldFish8

uhpharm01 said:


> If you have a 17.5 inch wrist would getting the size 19 be a good idea? Thanks.


I think that is the “ideal” size for 17.5cm wrist. My wrist is 15cm and i got The 17. It is slightly loose. But the 16 was slightly too tight. So I think Cartier was right when it says 1.5cm + your wrist size. Wish they made half sizes for me!


----------



## Helloviuviu

Cartier Love Bracelet and vintage Rolex Datejust


----------



## innerpeace85

Helloviuviu said:


> Cartier Love Bracelet and vintage Rolex Datejust
> View attachment 4209290
> View attachment 4209291


Your watch is stunning!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

I hate looking at this thread.  It's so dangerous.


----------



## Kindness3

uhpharm01 said:


> I hate looking at this thread.  It's so dangerous.


Me too


----------



## Helloviuviu

Helloviuviu said:


> Cartier Love Bracelet and vintage Rolex Datejust
> View attachment 4209290
> View attachment 4209291



Thank youu


----------



## Fem1014

PC1984 said:


> For those who stack two regular loves... is it as comfortable as wearing ONE? Do they clank together a lot?
> 
> Also, do you find it looks like “too much” stacking a third bracelet of a different type? Like 2 loves and a vintage Alhambra bracelet?
> 
> TIA



Hi. Wearing two is very comfortable. Yes they clank around quite a bit. Sometimes the noise doesn’t bother me, other times it drives me ,as. I used to have a third love (white gold) and for me personally I liked the look of 2 better. I have the YG and RG plain loves. Thinking of downsizing to one and adding the VCA perlee signature. I love that I can remove it. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## madamelizaking

Hi ladies... I have a question. Does the small love bracelet fit looser? I just got the small to go with my classic and I feel like it glides more easily on my wrist. Am I losing my mind?


----------



## Cartier Forever

madamelizaking said:


> Hi ladies... I have a question. Does the small love bracelet fit looser? I just got the small to go with my classic and I feel like it glides more easily on my wrist. Am I losing my mind?


I have 2 classic and 1 thin, the sizes are exactly the same. But I do think the thin moves and turns more easily because of its light weight.

Don't worry, you will get used to it very soon[emoji6]


----------



## madamelizaking

Cartier Forever said:


> I have 2 classic and 1 thin, the sizes are exactly the same. But I do think the thin moves and turns more easily because of its light weight.
> 
> Don't worry, you will get used to it very soon[emoji6]




. I kind of splurged and got them a week apart. 0 regrets. I moved  the thin to be behind the classic and it feels more comfortable since it’s on a thicker part of my arm. Do you sandwich your thin between your classics?  I have a feeling I just started a really expensive addiction.


----------



## Cartier Forever

madamelizaking said:


> . I kind of splurged and got them a week apart. 0 regrets. I moved  the thin to be behind the classic and it feels more comfortable since it’s on a thicker part of my arm. Do you sandwich your thin between your classics?  I have a feeling I just started a really expensive addiction.


I have the rainbow in between the plain and thin. I am thinking if I should get 1 more thin later.[emoji14]


----------



## torochip

maggievnlove said:


> i have a question ladies and gent.  I'm new to the cartier game, but have been obsessive over the love bracelet lately,  i just got my love necklace 2 diamond yesterday; and while in the store i tried on the love bracelet and fell madly in love; i have abnormally small wrist ( and mostly everything else) and was offered the 15cm size rose gold right at the store. I have heard that the 15 is extremely hard to find in store, i just wonder in that's true.



You can order online but for me I had the store order it so I can try it in store and make sure that I want that particular color.


----------



## torochip

madamelizaking said:


> Hi ladies... I have a question. Does the small love bracelet fit looser? I just got the small to go with my classic and I feel like it glides more easily on my wrist. Am I losing my mind?



Nope it glides much better. When I got my regular love it felt tight bc I was so used to the thin.


----------



## torochip

I went to pick up my love engraved and it was engraved wrong. They messed up the dates order. I was so upset bc they will have to send it back and remove the old engraving and redo it. I told them I fear that it will be a lot of gold removed. They reassured me it’s not much gold. Anyone had experience removing engravings?


----------



## Cartier Forever

torochip said:


> I went to pick up my love engraved and it was engraved wrong. They messed up the dates order. I was so upset bc they will have to send it back and remove the old engraving and redo it. I told them I fear that it will be a lot of gold removed. They reassured me it’s not much gold. Anyone had experience removing engravings?


OMG, that is awful! They should give you a new bracelet instead of removing the engraving!


----------



## madamelizaking

Cartier Forever said:


> I have the rainbow in between the plain and thin. I am thinking if I should get 1 more thin later.[emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212297


----------



## torochip

Cartier Forever said:


> OMG, that is awful! They should give you a new bracelet instead of removing the engraving!



I know I wanted to cry. Not something you’d expect when you just paid that much money on a bracelet. Seriously hoping it comes out good and I can’t tell it’s been redone.


----------



## Cartier Forever

torochip said:


> I know I wanted to cry. Not something you’d expect when you just paid that much money on a bracelet. Seriously hoping it comes out good and I can’t tell it’s been redone.


Hope they can fix it properly. Finger crossed


----------



## madamelizaking

torochip said:


> I know I wanted to cry. Not something you’d expect when you just paid that much money on a bracelet. Seriously hoping it comes out good and I can’t tell it’s been redone.


I 100% would have them weight it after. If there is a difference, I’d reach out to corporate and demand an exchange. To just buy something and not be able to immediately enjoy it is crazy. I had bought a Lady Dior a few years back and the charm fell off after a few weeks. They tried to tell me they’d have to send it for repair and it could take a month. I demanded an exchange as that’s absolutely ridiculous. You do not spend thousands of dollars to be at the mercy of saving the company a buck. That’s their loss.


----------



## torochip

madamelizaking said:


> I 100% would have them weight it after. If there is a difference, I’d reach out to corporate and demand an exchange. To just buy something and not be able to immediately enjoy it is crazy. I had bought a Lady Dior a few years back and the charm fell off after a few weeks. They tried to tell me they’d have to send it for repair and it could take a month. I demanded an exchange as that’s absolutely ridiculous. You do not spend thousands of dollars to be at the mercy of saving the company a buck. That’s their loss.



I don’t know the weight of the bracelet before though. I’m not even sure how to begin demanding a weight check.


----------



## madamelizaking

torochip said:


> I don’t know the weight of the bracelet before though. I’m not even sure how to begin demanding a weight check.


What size is your bracelet?


----------



## torochip

madamelizaking said:


> What size is your bracelet?


15


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> I went to pick up my love engraved and it was engraved wrong. They messed up the dates order. I was so upset bc they will have to send it back and remove the old engraving and redo it. I told them I fear that it will be a lot of gold removed. They reassured me it’s not much gold. Anyone had experience removing engravings?


Omg! This is terrible. You just got your bracelet. I hope They make it right! Did you get use to wearing your two bracelets together?


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg! This is terrible. You just got your bracelet. I hope They make it right! Did you get use to wearing your two bracelets together?



They called me to pick up my bracelet after I posted this (good timing I guess). I looked at it and it doesn’t look like any significant gold was polished off. I can tell they polished the old engraving off though but only with careful eyes (also bc I knew about it). The store reps made no effort to “make it right”. They probably don’t think it’s their responsibility since the screw up is w service out of state (NY). Oh well. Maybe next time I’ll skip the engravings.


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg! This is terrible. You just got your bracelet. I hope They make it right! Did you get use to wearing your two bracelets together?



Oh yea, I stopped wearing both bracelets together. I don’t know why, I enjoy wearing them individually.  I don’t mind wearing both at the same time though. I think I’m used to them after a week or so. I think the thin will have to be on the top side since it glides easier.


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> They called me to pick up my bracelet after I posted this (good timing I guess). I looked at it and it doesn’t look like any significant gold was polished off. I can tell they polished the old engraving off though but only with careful eyes (also bc I knew about it). The store reps made no effort to “make it right”. They probably don’t think it’s their responsibility since the screw up is w service out of state (NY). Oh well. Maybe next time I’ll skip the engravings.



Well this is unfortunate that you got such a blah effort on the part of the SA. But at least there is no big difference on the bracelet. Still annoying though. 

Also I caught the “next time” I’ll skip the engravings.. haha what are you planning next?!?


----------



## torochip

GoldFish8 said:


> Well this is unfortunate that you got such a blah effort on the part of the SA. But at least there is no big difference on the bracelet. Still annoying though.
> 
> Also I caught the “next time” I’ll skip the engravings.. haha what are you planning next?!?



Haha! I swear this thread is bad for my wallet (husband’s) but it gave me so many ideas. The rainbow love is very unique and I’ve been staring at it the last 3 visits... but I’m also holding out to see if they will do a 6 diamond reg love or a 6 diamond thin. I originally wanted the diamond thin but I thought it had too many diamonds taking away the iconic screw motif. We’ll see!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

torochip said:


> Haha! I swear this thread is bad for my wallet (husband’s) but it gave me so many ideas. The rainbow love is very unique and I’ve been staring at it the last 3 visits... but I’m also holding out to see if they will do a 6 diamond reg love or a 6 diamond thin. I originally wanted the diamond thin but I thought it had too many diamonds taking away the iconic screw motif. We’ll see!!


I am also waiting for the new diamond thin. Do you know when will it be released?


----------



## torochip

Cartier Forever said:


> I am also waiting for the new diamond thin. Do you know when will it be released?


I actually don’t know for certain. I remembered someone here mentioned next year maybe January ? I asked my SA and he was no use.


----------



## GoldFish8

torochip said:


> I actually don’t know for certain. I remembered someone here mentioned next year maybe January ? I asked my SA and he was no use.


I didn’t realize how much i needed A rainbow love in my stack until i got It. I always Felt my stack was missing something/was too boring. When I got the rainbow it just added that touch of excitement/color to a pretty masculine looking jewelry stack. It seriously makes me so happy to look at. I’m now holding out for a pave. I will Be done after that! 

Also, i was the one who said something about the 6 diamond thin. My SA said that awhile ago, but i have Yet to see it. I also Haven’t asked him about it again as this was not something that was on my radar. Next time I talk to him I will ask him again. 

Would you wear the rainbow with your other classic or with your thin? Just curious!


----------



## Perli

torochip said:


> Haha! I swear this thread is bad for my wallet (husband’s) but it gave me so many ideas. The rainbow love is very unique and I’ve been staring at it the last 3 visits... but I’m also holding out to see if they will do a 6 diamond reg love or a 6 diamond thin. I originally wanted the diamond thin but I thought it had too many diamonds taking away the iconic screw motif. We’ll see!!



i`m waiting for a thin LOVE with not so many diamonds for the same reason. I plan to visit Cartier this weekend to change the cord on my Trinity-bracelet. If I meet one of "my" SAs and not a random one, I´ll ask about the thin LOVEs.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

torochip said:


> Haha! I swear this thread is bad for my wallet (husband’s) but it gave me so many ideas. The rainbow love is very unique and I’ve been staring at it the last 3 visits... but I’m also holding out to see if they will do a 6 diamond reg love or a 6 diamond thin. I originally wanted the diamond thin but I thought it had too many diamonds taking away the iconic screw motif. We’ll see!!


Cartier discontinued the 6-diamond regular Love, and replaced it with the current 4-diamond. So it's probably unlikely they would bring the 6-diamond version back.


----------



## Kindness3

I wish they would bring back 4 sapphire love bracelet ,stunning piece


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kindness3 said:


> I wish they would bring back 4 sapphire love bracelet ,stunning piece


That one is super cute!


----------



## frizzare

Does anybody else's love bracelet get caught on their wrist bone when they're doing things (lifting/carrying things, driving, just living life basically)?? I have a 15 inch wrist with a size 16 so should i have gone for one size up to avoid this problem?


----------



## Cartier Forever

frizzare said:


> Does anybody else's love bracelet get caught on their wrist bone when they're doing things (lifting/carrying things, driving, just living life basically)?? I have a 15 inch wrist with a size 16 so should i have gone for one size up to avoid this problem?


I have a 14cm wrist with 3 size 16 loves, no issues at all. Cartier recommends adding 1.5cm to your wrist size. I can wear size 15 but my SA recommended 16 would be more comfy, especially when you are going to stack.


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> I didn’t realize how much i needed A rainbow love in my stack until i got It. I always Felt my stack was missing something/was too boring. When I got the rainbow it just added that touch of excitement/color to a pretty masculine looking jewelry stack. It seriously makes me so happy to look at. I’m now holding out for a pave. I will Be done after that!
> 
> Also, i was the one who said something about the 6 diamond thin. My SA said that awhile ago, but i have Yet to see it. I also Haven’t asked him about it again as this was not something that was on my radar. Next time I talk to him I will ask him again.
> 
> Would you wear the rainbow with your other classic or with your thin? Just curious!


I agree with you,I also love rainbow cartier love,I see A lot of people on here getting pink one,I love the white gold one. I want to add some contrast between the two other ones I have .Im  tired of two plain pink with white,so only wearing two now.love to add another white gold one


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> I agree with you,I also love rainbow cartier love,I see A lot of people on here getting pink one,I love the white gold one. I want to add some contrast between the two other ones I have .Im  tired of two plain pink with white,so only wearing two now.love to add another white gold one


The white gold one is gorgeous! I actually Prefer the color of the stones on the white gold rainbow better than the rose gold. But for me, I wanted two PG loves and one WG love. If I didn’t have my current white gold love, I think I would have for sure gotten the rainbow WG. We don’t see very many of those around here so I cant wait to see yours if you get it!!


----------



## Tiare

Wow, this is awful. What is wrong with them? It makes me so upset when luxury companies think that what the customer pays for and expects of their products begins and ends with the actual item. That's exactly what a senior customer service rep expressed to me when I had my own poor encounter with them. She basically said Cartier did nothing wrong and it was up to me to either return my bracelet or "keep it and enjoy it for what it is." If that's the case, why not have Cartier shops in abandoned looking warehouses with oil drum fires going outside for extra ambiance. And in your case, the item itself IS part of the issue! People do and SHOULD expect to have the highest level of curtesy, experience and treatment from these brands! 



torochip said:


> They called me to pick up my bracelet after I posted this (good timing I guess). I looked at it and it doesn’t look like any significant gold was polished off. I can tell they polished the old engraving off though but only with careful eyes (also bc I knew about it). The store reps made no effort to “make it right”. They probably don’t think it’s their responsibility since the screw up is w service out of state (NY). Oh well. Maybe next time I’ll skip the engravings.


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> Wow, this is awful. What is wrong with them? It makes me so upset when luxury companies think that what the customer pays for and expects of their products begins and ends with the actual item. That's exactly what a senior customer service rep expressed to me when I had my own poor encounter with them. She basically said Cartier did nothing wrong and it was up to me to either return my bracelet or "keep it and enjoy it for what it is." If that's the case, why not have Cartier shops in abandoned looking warehouses with oil drum fires going outside for extra ambiance. And in your case, the item itself IS part of the issue! People do and SHOULD expect to have the highest level of curtesy, experience and treatment from these brands!


I agree. For as big of a company as Cartier is they should have insurance or some kind of policy that if their employee screws up someone’s bracelet, they need to replace it. At the very least with the engraving. The amount of bracelets that they make an error on is probably very few, they should be able to to make it right with those few customers. Otherwise what kind of precedent is it setting for the employees. Go ahead make a mistake, there are no consequences. 

Sorry for the rant, it just annoys me to no end.


----------



## Dcan612

Should I take my bracelet into Cartier to get cleaned? I have used the at home wash but it still looks the same afterwards.


----------



## Kindness3

Can anyone who has the white and pink multi colored stone version cartier love bracelet please can you post picture please next to plain love ,I'm trying to decided and it always helps when people here post real life photos thank you so much


----------



## Kindness3

Dcan612 said:


> Should I take my bracelet into Cartier to get cleaned? I have used the at home wash but it still looks the same afterwards.


Make suggestion try to ask if they can very light buff it don't get it polished it takes alot away from design of cartier logo on love ,


----------



## Sparkledolll

I was walking past the boutique yesterday and saw thin Love cuff in the window. Forgot to take a pic!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Natalie j said:


> I was walking past the boutique yesterday and saw thin Love cuff in the window. Forgot to take a pic!


OMG, is it newly released?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cartier Forever said:


> OMG, is it newly released?



Must be, it’s not even on the website yet. I’m going past again on Friday so I’ll take pics then [emoji2]


----------



## Cartier Forever

Natalie j said:


> Must be, it’s not even on the website yet. I’m going past again on Friday so I’ll take pics then [emoji2]


Cannot wait[emoji33] Is it just plain or with diamonds?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cartier Forever said:


> Cannot wait[emoji33] Is it just plain or with diamonds?



The one in the window display was WG full pave. There might be ones without though.


----------



## GoldFish8

Natalie j said:


> The one in the window display was WG full pave. There might be ones without though.


Whoa!! Really want to see this! Will be passing by the store tomorrow so I will definitely pop in to see if they have it!


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> The one in the window display was WG full pave. There might be ones without though.


was this in Europe or Asia?


----------



## Sparkledolll

uhpharm01 said:


> was this in Europe or Asia?



Europe.


----------



## Taracanada

Natalie j said:


> Must be, it’s not even on the website yet. I’m going past again on Friday so I’ll take pics then [emoji2]


please do get a picture of it for us!


----------



## bagLoVera

I plan on going to Cartier in the beginning of December to purchase the regular size love bracelet. I noticed that the white gold option seems to be the least popular. Is there a reason why? I only wear white gold, so I'm not sure how I feel about rose gold, and yellow is not an option for me.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Natalie j said:


> I was walking past the boutique yesterday and saw thin Love cuff in the window. Forgot to take a pic!



I went back to the boutique and they said it was a special order, a one off custom piece for a customer who’s picking it up soon. The wouldn’t let me take a picture. ‍♀️


----------



## Cartier Forever

Natalie j said:


> I went back to the boutique and they said it was a special order, a one off custom piece for a customer who’s picking it up soon. The wouldn’t let me take a picture. ‍♀️


Oh! Thanks for sharing with us anyway


----------



## kelly girl

The small pave Love is on the US eboutique. White gold pave is 27 thousand and yellow gold pave sells for 25 thousand.


----------



## Chanelandco

Finally!
After a year thinking about this bracelet I decided to treat myself with this beauty. It was a milestone birthday for me last month. 
I also decided to engrave it with my 2 baby girls name.
I a m in LOVE


----------



## GoldFish8

Chanelandco said:


> Finally!
> After a year thinking about this bracelet I decided to treat myself with this beauty. It was a milestone birthday for me last month.
> I also decided to engrave it with my 2 baby girls name.
> I a m in LOVE


Looks so beautiful on you!!! Is this rose gold?


----------



## Chanelandco

GoldFish8 said:


> Looks so beautiful on you!!! Is this rose gold?


Thank you ❤️ Yes it is rose gold.
I think that’s the one that goes the best with my skintone


----------



## diva lee

Chanelandco said:


> Finally!
> After a year thinking about this bracelet I decided to treat myself with this beauty. It was a milestone birthday for me last month.
> I also decided to engrave it with my 2 baby girls name.
> I a m in LOVE



Congrats. That looks so beautiful on you [emoji7]! The bracelet is glowing. Enjoy and happy belated birthday!!


----------



## Chanelandco

diva lee said:


> Congrats. That looks so beautiful on you [emoji7]! The bracelet is glowing. Enjoy and happy belated birthday!!


Aw Thank you. That’s so sweet of you ❤️.
I think this is the best purchase I made this year. I feel so happy )


----------



## GoldFish8

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you ❤️ Yes it is rose gold.
> I think that’s the one that goes the best with my skintone


It looks amazing!!! It is really glowing on your skin. Almost nothing is better than a Cartier purchase


----------



## twitspie

My dream bangle is finally mine! Am totally in love with it!


----------



## Kmazz39

Chanelandco said:


> Finally!
> After a year thinking about this bracelet I decided to treat myself with this beauty. It was a milestone birthday for me last month.
> I also decided to engrave it with my 2 baby girls name.
> I a m in LOVE


Wow! This looks great stacked with your Trinity cord bracelet!


----------



## uhpharm01

i wish there was a love bracelet in yellow gold made with blue topaz gemstones.


----------



## Chanelandco

Kmazz39 said:


> Wow! This looks great stacked with your Trinity cord bracelet!


Thanks ❤️
Yeah they go quite well together I think


----------



## GoldFish8

Stack today


----------



## Makenna

Chanelandco said:


> Finally!
> After a year thinking about this bracelet I decided to treat myself with this beauty. It was a milestone birthday for me last month.
> I also decided to engrave it with my 2 baby girls name.
> I a m in LOVE


Congrats, it really looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Makenna

twitspie said:


> My dream bangle is finally mine! Am totally in love with it!


Looks beautiful with your diamond bracelet, congrats!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Stack today [emoji813]


Beautiful stack! Would you mind telling me the size of your loves and Hermes CDC, they stack very well[emoji7]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Beautiful stack! Would you mind telling me the size of your loves and Hermes CDC, they stack very well[emoji7]


Thank you! The love bracelets are size 17 and the Hermes CDC is the “Standard” size. I tried On the CDC in size small and it fit my wrist perfectly, but it was a tad smaller than my love so I went up a size just so that it would stack better. I’m really ocd about symmetry and the uneven bracelets would drive me nuts!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you! The love bracelets are size 17 and the Hermes CDC is the “Standard” size. I tried On the CDC in size small and it fit my wrist perfectly, but it was a tad smaller than my love so I went up a size just so that it would stack better. I’m really ocd about symmetry and the uneven bracelets would drive me nuts!


My loves are in size 16, do you think I can stack the SH size Hermes bracelet?


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> My loves are in size 16, do you think I can stack the SH size Hermes bracelet?


Yes i think The small size would work well. I forgot what H calls it, if it’s Short or Small. But it is the one size down from their “standard size” bracelet. I think H is very smart, they probably sized it the same as Cartier so that people could stack with their existing bracelets. You should totally go try it on!


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes i think The small size would work well. I forgot what H calls it, if it’s Short or Small. But it is the one size down from their “standard size” bracelet. I think H is very smart, they probably sized it the same as Cartier so that people could stack with their existing bracelets. You should totally go try it on!


Thank you so much, I will go to the boutique to have a try[emoji51]


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Thank you so much, I will go to the boutique to have a try[emoji51]


You will have to share with us your thoughts. I’m very curious. Also take some pics if you think of it. I know I was very surprised to see how nice it looks with the love bracelets. I have been hemming and hawing over getting another love bracelet but in yellow gold to add some contrast. But i was Very torn because I wasn’t sure whether or not I really “wanted” another love. Well, I tried on the cdc in rose (diamond and plain) and yellow gold. Decided The yellow gold was the winner since I wanted another bracelet in Yellow gold, but it’s also edgy and a little different than the love, but still retains the same shape. It was a Win win


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> You will have to share with us your thoughts. I’m very curious. Also take some pics if you think of it. I know I was very surprised to see how nice it looks with the love bracelets. I have been hemming and hawing over getting another love bracelet but in yellow gold to add some contrast. But i was Very torn because I wasn’t sure whether or not I really “wanted” another love. Well, I tried on the cdc in rose (diamond and plain) and yellow gold. Decided The yellow gold was the winner since I wanted another bracelet in Yellow gold, but it’s also edgy and a little different than the love, but still retains the same shape. It was a Win win


I am also thinking if I should get the 4th love bracelet, but I am not sure if I really want to wear 4 together 24/7. After seeing your stack, I think the CDC or Kelly is a good idea.


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> I am also thinking if I should get the 4th love bracelet, but I am not sure if I really want to wear 4 together 24/7. After seeing your stack, I think the CDC or Kelly is a good idea.



You won’t know it until you try. It is a lovely bracelet and HERMES rose gold is STUNNING! It is also quite light and comfortable to wear. 

As a side note... 
I was meaning to make a post. I was In Vegas recently and asked a very nice SA about the “6 diamond thin love”.. well he said no, it’s a “4 diamond thin love.” I asked him when do you think this is happening. He said “maybe around Christmas.” Soo there you have it. Doesn’t seem like anyone has the same story. But it does seems like all the SA think there is some kind of partial diamond thin love coming out in the near future lol  

I knew you were interested in this particular bracelet, i am sorry I am unable to shed more light or clarity on this situation.


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> You won’t know it until you try. It is a lovely bracelet and HERMES rose gold is STUNNING! It is also quite light and comfortable to wear.
> 
> As a side note...
> I was meaning to make a post. I was In Vegas recently and asked a very nice SA about the “6 diamond thin love”.. well he said no, it’s a “4 diamond thin love.” I asked him when do you think this is happening. He said “maybe around Christmas.” Soo there you have it. Doesn’t seem like anyone has the same story. But it does seems like all the SA think there is some kind of partial diamond thin love coming out in the near future lol
> 
> I knew you were interested in this particular bracelet, i am sorry I am unable to shed more light or clarity on this situation.


Thanks a lot for sharing with me. I am just back from the Hermes boutique. Sorry that I could not take pictures. I tried the mini clous, the CDC and the kelly bracelets. The SH is still a bit loose for me but the new XS size fits very well with my loves, but it takes 6 months to special order the XS size. Both the CDC and Kelly looks super cute. Do you think I should wait for the new 4 diamonds love to be released first?


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing with me. I am just back from the Hermes boutique. Sorry that I could not take pictures. I tried the mini clous, the CDC and the kelly bracelets. The SH is still a bit loose for me but the new XS size fits very well with my loves, but it takes 6 months to special order the XS size. Both the CDC and Kelly looks super cute. Do you think I should wait for the new 4 diamonds love to be released first?


Wow you work fast!! Did the XS sit flush with your loves? 

Have you gone in to Cartier to try just another plain thin love just to see how it feels and looks? The diamonds will make it a little different but not by all that much cuz they will be pretty small. I’d suggest you try it out first. Then if you aren’t wowed by that , then  Maybe special order a bracelet. Just depends on how much you liked the H pieces


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow you work fast!! Did the XS sit flush with your loves?
> 
> Have you gone in to Cartier to try just another plain thin love just to see how it feels and looks? The diamonds will make it a little different but not by all that much cuz they will be pretty small. I’d suggest you try it out first. Then if you aren’t wowed by that , then  Maybe special order a bracelet. Just depends on how much you liked the H pieces


My current stack is RG plain, RG rainbow and YG plain thin. I am still struggling but I do think the Hermes Kelly looks good with my stack. I agree with you the diamonds on the thin love are very small and don't pop like those on the regular one. I tried both the SH and XS sizes. The SH is a bit bigger and the XS is a bit smaller than my size 16 loves. Actually, both can stack well but I prefer how the XS sits on my wrist.


----------



## Kindness3

My new add to my collection I found this rare authentic cartier menotte bracelet , so in love


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> My new add to my collection I found this rare authentic cartier menotte bracelet , so in love


Ooooh!!!! I have been looking for this bracelet. Good find! Is it white gold?


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> My current stack is RG plain, RG rainbow and YG plain thin. I am still struggling but I do think the Hermes Kelly looks good with my stack. I agree with you the diamonds on the thin love are very small and don't pop like those on the regular one. I tried both the SH and XS sizes. The SH is a bit bigger and the XS is a bit smaller than my size 16 loves. Actually, both can stack well but I prefer how the XS sits on my wrist.


I never tried on the Kelly, but would love to see your stack with it on! Curious to see what you decide


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Ooooh!!!! I have been looking for this bracelet. Good find! Is it white gold?


Yes goldfish8 instead of pink one stones I went with this one,I love it ,I'm having someone looking for pink one too .so naughty cartier bug is so contagious,I wish they have vaccine for it


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> Yes goldfish8 instead of pink one stones I went with this one,I love it ,I'm having someone looking for pink one too .so naughty cartier bug is so contagious,I wish they have vaccine for it


It’s so unique! Is it easy to take on an off? Yaaaa... no vaccine, although this is one bug I dont mind having lol


----------



## Kindness3

love new look something different


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> It’s so unique! Is it easy to take on an off? Yaaaa... no vaccine, although this is one bug I dont mind having lol


Yes it is not like the loves ,i agree with I don't mind the bug, but my wallets does lol


----------



## Kindness3

Im wasn't sure what size I would be ,it's comfortable but I have to say go up size from your love ,im greatful size I have it I find one size up I'll grab it in heart beat,I can't imagine price would be now to make this piece defiantly more then loves,juc for sure very heavy piece


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Kindness3 said:


> View attachment 4233981
> love new look something different


Love it!
*adds to wishlist*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Here’s the white gold pave Kelly with a 4 diamond yellow gold Love, if anyone wants to see it (with a Patek Nautilus 37.5mm, for reference). Also a CDC double tour.


----------



## Keren16

blondissima777 said:


> Here’s the white gold pave Kelly with a 4 diamond yellow gold Love, if anyone wants to see it (with a Patek Nautilus 37.5mm, for reference). Also a CDC double tour.



Just began with the  Love collection after losing my Panthere Maillon bracelet (hoping I misplaced it & will turn up.) Love the way you combine with other pieces! Wish I felt comfortable mixing metals as this is a stunning look![emoji7]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Keren16 said:


> Just began with the  Love collection after losing my Panthere Maillon bracelet (hoping I misplaced it & will turn up.) Love the way you combine with other pieces! Wish I felt comfortable mixing metals as this is a stunning look![emoji7]


Thank you, Karen16!
Hope you just misplaced it! It’s a gorgeous bracelet 
I love mixing all metals, contrasting styles, etc. I haven’t taken my Love bracelet off since I got it. My juste un clou’s are some of my most used bracelets as well. 
Here’s is my double while trying a Bulgari serpenti bracelet (a great addition for some nice arm candy sparkles!)


----------



## GoldFish8

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you, Karen16!
> Hope you just misplaced it! It’s a gorgeous bracelet
> I love mixing all metals, contrasting styles, etc. I haven’t taken my Love bracelet off since I got it. My juste un clou’s are some of my most used bracelets as well.
> Here’s is my double while trying a Bulgari serpenti bracelet (a great addition for some nice arm candy sparkles!)


Love the double wrap JUC and serpenti! Your pieces are so beautiful. Wow, This is really making me want a serpenti


----------



## NOIRetMoi

GoldFish8 said:


> Love the double wrap JUC and serpenti! Your pieces are so beautiful. Wow, This is really making me want a serpenti


Thank you, GoldFish8 
Only the watch, Love and Juste un Clou are mine. I was shown the serpenti when I told my friend from Bulgari I was just at Cartier trying out a slim pavè Love bracelet to add to my left wrist stack. It has much bigger diamonds and it’s quite cheaper than the Love...
It was a stunner. I had never seen it before, just the big ones.
They also had a yellow gold and pavè with alternating gold and diamond ‘links’


----------



## goldengirl123

I’ve always ordered from the e-boutique, but this week I got to go into a Cartier store and try on a piece. The JUC and YG Love are mine and now I really, really want the WG Rainbow Love! I had such a great time in the store looking at everything in person!


----------



## GoldFish8

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you, GoldFish8
> Only the watch, Love and Juste un Clou are mine. I was shown the serpenti when I told my friend from Bulgari I was just at Cartier trying out a slim pavè Love bracelet to add to my left wrist stack. It has much bigger diamonds and it’s quite cheaper than the Love...
> It was a stunner. I had never seen it before, just the big ones.
> They also had a yellow gold and pavè with alternating gold and diamond ‘links’


I love that it has such a presence on the wrist and the extra bling doesn’t hurt! How did you like the thin pave? Did you happen to try the serpenti in yellow or rose?


----------



## GoldFish8

goldengirl123 said:


> I’ve always ordered from the e-boutique, but this week I got to go into a Cartier store and try on a piece. The JUC and YG Love are mine and now I really, really want the WG Rainbow Love! I had such a great time in the store looking at everything in person!


Wow stunning! Love the white gold rainbow on you! Did you happen to try on the rose gold rainbow too?


----------



## Keren16

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you, Karen16!
> Hope you just misplaced it! It’s a gorgeous bracelet
> I love mixing all metals, contrasting styles, etc. I haven’t taken my Love bracelet off since I got it. My juste un clou’s are some of my most used bracelets as well.
> Here’s is my double while trying a Bulgari serpenti bracelet (a great addition for some nice arm candy sparkles!)



Love that double JUC & Bulgari Serpenti! Creative & unique! I'm all for sparkles. Especially the way you wear these pieces!!


----------



## Hatsoff1

Kindness3 said:


> [emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233981
> love new look something different


Gorgeous!


----------



## diva lee

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you, GoldFish8
> Only the watch, Love and Juste un Clou are mine. I was shown the serpenti when I told my friend from Bulgari I was just at Cartier trying out a slim pavè Love bracelet to add to my left wrist stack. It has much bigger diamonds and it’s quite cheaper than the Love...
> It was a stunner. I had never seen it before, just the big ones.
> They also had a yellow gold and pavè with alternating gold and diamond ‘links’



Hi Blondissima,

Now that you’ve seen the thin pave love bracelet vs the Bulgari serpenti, which one are you leaning more towards? I also love the serpenti and tried it on over a year ago but it didn’t come in yellow gold so I went with the YG 10 diamond love and YG diamond JUC. I may have to stop by the store to check out the alternating yellow gold and pave version of the serpenti!


----------



## diva lee

goldengirl123 said:


> I’ve always ordered from the e-boutique, but this week I got to go into a Cartier store and try on a piece. The JUC and YG Love are mine and now I really, really want the WG Rainbow Love! I had such a great time in the store looking at everything in person!



This stack is absolutely gorgeous!! Love the rainbow on you.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diva lee said:


> Hi Blondissima,
> 
> Now that you’ve seen the thin pave love bracelet vs the Bulgari serpenti, which one are you leaning more towards? I also love the serpenti and tried it on over a year ago but it didn’t come in yellow gold so I went with the YG 10 diamond love and YG diamond JUC. I may have to stop by the store to check out the alternating yellow gold and pave version of the serpenti!


I just found a rose gold serpenti, so maybe they have a yellow as well.
https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/bvlga...acelet-p000000000005912399?bcid=1512558587331

Think they’re 2 very different bracelets. I love them both.
If I got the slim pavè Love, I would stack it  with my other Love on my watch hand that I also wear with my double Clou (in this order: Patek Nautilus, slim WG Pavè Love, YG 4 diamond Love, double WG diamond Clou), I would pick the Love.
If I want to add spectacular bling and variety to my right arm candy (Any combination of YG XL Clou, RG Panthere, Tiffany cuff, RG SIlver thin CDC, among others), I would pick the serpenti. 

For the price, I think you’re getting a lot more look with the serpenti. The big diamonds from the Serpenti are showstoppers compared to the small pavè from Cartier (you can compare my Clou with the Serpenti). I think they compliment a different set of arm candy, so it depends what you’re looking for. Plus the Serpenti is more wow to wear by itself, no doubt about it.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

GoldFish8 said:


> I love that it has such a presence on the wrist and the extra bling doesn’t hurt! How did you like the thin pave? Did you happen to try the serpenti in yellow or rose?


I’ve been wanting to add some sparkle to my watch hand for a while and I love how the slim is not matchy matchy in width or where the diamonds are with my gold one. It’s a nice addition to my current stack.
But, if uniqueness and BLING is what you’re after then the Serpenti is a no brainer. I think I might have been shown a yellow or rose gold but didn’t even try it on because I want the bling in white gold to stand out more against the mostly yellow or rose gold bracelets I’ll wear this with.



Keren16 said:


> Love that double JUC & Bulgari Serpenti! Creative & unique! I'm all for sparkles. Especially the way you wear these pieces!!


Thank you, Keren16!
I’m crazy about bracelets and everytime I get one I play around to see which combos look best together


----------



## goldengirl123

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow stunning! Love the white gold rainbow on you! Did you happen to try on the rose gold rainbow too?


They had one, but I only tried the WG one on. My wedding ring is WG with white and blue diamonds so I thought the WG rainbow Love would better compliment my ring. They are both so beautiful, it’s difficult to decide!


----------



## GoldFish8

goldengirl123 said:


> They had one, but I only tried the WG one on. My wedding ring is WG with white and blue diamonds so I thought the WG rainbow Love would better compliment my ring. They are both so beautiful, it’s difficult to decide!


WOW!!! Your wedding ring is amazing!!! It’s so unique and just breathtaking. I bet It looks sooo lovely with that rainbow love


----------



## diva lee

blondissima777 said:


> I just found a rose gold serpenti, so maybe they have a yellow as well.
> https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/bvlga...acelet-p000000000005912399?bcid=1512558587331
> 
> Think they’re 2 very different bracelets. I love them both.
> If I got the slim pavè Love, I would stack it  with my other Love on my watch hand that I also wear with my double Clou (in this order: Patek Nautilus, slim WG Pavè Love, YG 4 diamond Love, double WG diamond Clou), I would pick the Love.
> If I want to add spectacular bling and variety to my right arm candy (Any combination of YG XL Clou, RG Panthere, Tiffany cuff, RG SIlver thin CDC, among others), I would pick the serpenti.
> 
> For the price, I think you’re getting a lot more look with the serpenti. The big diamonds from the Serpenti are showstoppers compared to the small pavè from Cartier (you can compare my Clou with the Serpenti). I think they compliment a different set of arm candy, so it depends what you’re looking for. Plus the Serpenti is more wow to wear by itself, no doubt about it.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I agree the serpenti stands better on its own than the thin pave love. The price is much more reasonable for what you’re getting too.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Just throwing in my 2cents..I tried the Cartier thin pave Love in yg and as I thought it’s gorgeous! I never tried the Serpenti but if Cartier is what you’re looking for I have to say I love how Cartier does yg n diamonds! And I ck’d the specs: Cartier thin pave Love is .95 total diamond carat weight vs Bulgari Serpenti pave is 2.86 total carat weight (puts me in mind of
cartier essential line tennis bracelet at 1.53 carat weight @$11,800)...I still really love the Cartier thin pave for stacking or even alone ...just my thoughts


----------



## goldengirl123

GoldFish8 said:


> WOW!!! Your wedding ring is amazing!!! It’s so unique and just breathtaking. I bet It looks sooo lovely with that rainbow love


Thank you . Now I have to stay focused and continue saving for the bracelet! Cartier is so addicting!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Tall1Grl said:


> Just throwing in my 2cents..I tried the Cartier thin pave Love in yg and as I thought it’s gorgeous! I never tried the Serpenti but if Cartier is what you’re looking for I have to say I love how Cartier does yg n diamonds! And I ck’d the specs: Cartier thin pave Love is .95 total diamond carat weight vs Bulgari Serpenti pave is 2.86 total carat weight (puts me in mind of
> cartier essential line tennis bracelet at 1.53 carat weight @$11,800)...I still really love the Cartier thin pave for stacking or even alone ...just my thoughts


I tried the rose gold thin pavè in Paris and I think because it’s such a small bracelet, it sparkles more and shows more in white gold (I think most pavès do).
If you want more contrast between the screws and the diamonds, I’d choose the Y or R gold, if you want more bling and a contrast in design and ‘textures’, not color, go for the WG.


----------



## Keren16

blondissima777 said:


> I’ve been wanting to add some sparkle to my watch hand for a while and I love how the slim is not matchy matchy in width or where the diamonds are with my gold one. It’s a nice addition to my current stack.
> But, if uniqueness and BLING is what you’re after then the Serpenti is a no brainer. I think I might have been shown a yellow or rose gold but didn’t even try it on because I want the bling in white gold to stand out more against the mostly yellow or rose gold bracelets I’ll wear this with.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Keren16!
> I’m crazy about bracelets and everytime I get one I play around to see which combos look best together



I like sparkles! My Rolex has diamond numerals on my left arm. Panthere Mallon wedding band too. 
The Panthere M bracelet my right arm had some (till it decided to go into hiding [emoji21]). I don't know if these pieces & a Lanier ring on my right 4th finger were too much for daily wear. All jewelry white gold. It gave an understated look. If I like wearing my thin Love bracelet, I hope to add more, maybe half diamonds to show the screws, maybe mix the golds if I have the nerve, or add a JUC in some form. Your looks are inspiring! Thanks for the modeling!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Keren16 said:


> I like sparkles! My Rolex has diamond numerals on my left arm. Panthere Mallon wedding band too.
> The Panthere M bracelet my right arm had some (till it decided to go into hiding [emoji21]). I don't know if these pieces & a Lanier ring on my right 4th finger were too much for daily wear. All jewelry white gold. It gave an understated look. If I like wearing my thin Love bracelet, I hope to add more, maybe half diamonds to show the screws, maybe mix the golds if I have the nerve, or add a JUC in some form. Your looks are inspiring! Thanks for the modeling!


Thank you!
One of my favorite things about the 4 diamond regular Love paired with the thin pave was the contrast between seeing the diamonds on a smooth gold background in one and seeing the smooth gold screws with a diamond background on the other. They highlight each other because they’re the opposite (almost. The 10 diamond is the complete opposite, but you get the idea...)
I bet your stack looks beautiful all in white gold. A Juste un Clou like mine would be a nice addition to the combo  A thin pavè love adds sparkle, but it’s still understated. If considered a diamond Serpenti, then you’re crossing over from sparkle to bling lol


----------



## diva lee

Tall1Grl said:


> Just throwing in my 2cents..I tried the Cartier thin pave Love in yg and as I thought it’s gorgeous! I never tried the Serpenti but if Cartier is what you’re looking for I have to say I love how Cartier does yg n diamonds! And I ck’d the specs: Cartier thin pave Love is .95 total diamond carat weight vs Bulgari Serpenti pave is 2.86 total carat weight (puts me in mind of
> cartier essential line tennis bracelet at 1.53 carat weight @$11,800)...I still really love the Cartier thin pave for stacking or even alone ...just my thoughts



Thanks for sharing your thoughts as well. I also love how Cartier does YG with diamonds and out of all the various jewelry brands, I think the thin pave YG bracelet works best with my current YG JUC/Love stack. It’s quite a hefty price for such a thin bracelet with so few diamonds but it’s the top contender as the bracelet is delicate enough to transition from day to night and isn’t over the top or too dressy looking. While I love the serpenti, it doesn’t seem to be offered in yellow gold and it would make quite a statement in the daytime, to the point where I couldn’t wear it to work. So I’m going to try to stay focused so I can get the thin pave soon.


----------



## GoldFish8

goldengirl123 said:


> Thank you . Now I have to stay focused and continue saving for the bracelet! Cartier is so addicting!


I know the feeling! I veered off to Hermes for a bit, but I have a feeling I will be back to Cartier soon (not too soon lol my wallet can’t handle it )


----------



## GoldFish8

blondissima777 said:


> I’ve been wanting to add some sparkle to my watch hand for a while and I love how the slim is not matchy matchy in width or where the diamonds are with my gold one. It’s a nice addition to my current stack.
> But, if uniqueness and BLING is what you’re after then the Serpenti is a no brainer. I think I might have been shown a yellow or rose gold but didn’t even try it on because I want the bling in white gold to stand out more against the mostly yellow or rose gold bracelets I’ll wear this with.



Can’t wait to see what you pick!! I dont think you can ever go wrong with Cartier, and the thin pave love is


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> Can’t wait to see what you pick!! I dont think you can ever go wrong with Cartier, and the thin pave love is



GoldFish8, are you still interested in the full sized pave love now that you bought the H bracelet?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

GoldFish8 said:


> Can’t wait to see what you pick!! I dont think you can ever go wrong with Cartier, and the thin pave love is


Thanks, GoldFish8!
Since it will be my birthday, it might be a surprise what shows up, if anything at all (in all fairness I’ve had many ‘birthday’ gifts recently, so I can’t complain). Cartier is also great at wrapping cats around our fingers and I wouldn’t say no to that either


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> GoldFish8, are you still interested in the full sized pave love now that you bought the H bracelet?


Ugh... yes... but not in as much of a hurry. The H bracelet gave me the yellow gold that I wanted plus something to stand out in my stack besides all the loves. But I know I still want the full pave.. this just bought me a few years. Which is good! My wallet can’t take much more


----------



## GoldFish8

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks, GoldFish8!
> Since it will be my birthday, it might be a surprise what shows up, if anything at all (in all fairness I’ve had many ‘birthday’ gifts recently, so I can’t complain). Cartier is also great at wrapping cats around our fingers and I wouldn’t say no to that either


Lol!!! “Wrapping cats around our fingers”  and H is good at putting ponies on our arms  your recent goodies in both departments are totally drool worthy! 

Happy early birthday my dear!!! Please come back and share all your new “pets”


----------



## NOIRetMoi

GoldFish8 said:


> Lol!!! “Wrapping cats around our fingers”  and H is good at putting ponies on our arms  your recent goodies in both departments are totally drool worthy!
> 
> Happy early birthday my dear!!! Please come back and share all your new “pets”



Thank you, my dear GoldFish! 
I always say I want to become a hardware store and a zoo, so I’ll be covered in nails, screws, panthers, serpentis, etc


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> Ugh... yes... but not in as much of a hurry. The H bracelet gave me the yellow gold that I wanted plus something to stand out in my stack besides all the loves. But I know I still want the full pave.. this just bought me a few years. Which is good! My wallet can’t take much more



That just gives you something to look forward to down the road. And the good news is that you have such a beautiful stack already that you can enjoy that for a little while (plus H in the meantime)! I just got my first B and already want another...ugh. These items are so addictive...lol.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

twitspie said:


> My dream bangle is finally mine! Am totally in love with it!


I love your diamond bangle! 
Is it Cartier as well?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diva lee said:


> That just gives you something to look forward to down the road. And the good news is that you have such a beautiful stack already that you can enjoy that for a little while (plus H in the meantime)! I just got my first B and already want another...ugh. These items are so addictive...lol.


Thank god we can stack bracelets! 
Shame we can’t wear more than one bag at the same time lol


----------



## diva lee

blondissima777 said:


> Thank god we can stack bracelets!
> Shame we can’t wear more than one bag at the same time lol



Haha, true!! That’s why jewelry is more fun to me!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diva lee said:


> Haha, true!! That’s why jewelry is more fun to me!


I never thought about it before, but maybe you’re right. If I could only keep buying 1 thing forever, maybe bracelets would be it... 
Shame my arms are not getting longer anytime soon...


----------



## Keren16

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you!
> One of my favorite things about the 4 diamond regular Love paired with the thin pave was the contrast between seeing the diamonds on a smooth gold background in one and seeing the smooth gold screws with a diamond background on the other. They highlight each other because they’re the opposite (almost. The 10 diamond is the complete opposite, but you get the idea...)
> I bet your stack looks beautiful all in white gold. A Juste un Clou like mine would be a nice addition to the combo  A thin pavè love adds sparkle, but it’s still understated. If considered a diamond Serpenti, then you’re crossing over from sparkle to bling lol



I like the look of pairing the regular love with the thin. Your description of the diamonds & background definitely enhances & adds interest as well. I like things to have a certain uniformity so the circular head on the JUC coordinates well with the Love screws. I prefer the diamond JUC head to the plain & want to see how it looks on me before I commit. What looks terrific on one person may not give the same effect on someone else.
To me the Serpenti makes a gorgeous statement on its own or paired with the Loves. I tend to prefer sparkles though bling would look terrific on the right person. 
I think jewelry is a form of self expression & the way we interpret it is a reflection on our personality


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> That just gives you something to look forward to down the road. And the good news is that you have such a beautiful stack already that you can enjoy that for a little while (plus H in the meantime)! I just got my first B and already want another...ugh. These items are so addictive...lol.


Congrats on your first B!!! That is such an amazing feeling isn’t it?  Not sure why these items are so addictive, but they totally are. The funny thing is where I live no one even knows what they are, but I still love them anyway!


----------



## GoldFish8

blondissima777 said:


> Thank god we can stack bracelets!
> Shame we can’t wear more than one bag at the same time lol


The new Chanel line has two bags on a strap so you can wear two at the same time lol! I’ve seen people wearing their mini k’s cross body then also holding a birkin  I mean more power to ya!


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> Haha, true!! That’s why jewelry is more fun to me!


I agree, love my bracelets more than pretty much anything I own. Don’t get me wrong I love my bags too, but I think I would pick my bracelets over my bags. I wouldnt Mind spending the amount to get the full pave love bracelet. In my mind the cost is “worth it”... but i am Not sure I could spend the same on a bag... but who knows, maybe one day that opinion could change if the right croc B/K came along at the right time (i.e. when there is actually money in my pocket)


----------



## NOIRetMoi

GoldFish8 said:


> The new Chanel line has two bags on a strap so you can wear two at the same time lol! I’ve seen people wearing their mini k’s cross body then also holding a birkin  I mean more power to ya!


That’s right. I forgot about the new Chanel double cross body bags.
They’re wearing the mini K for fashion and carrying the B so they can fit their stuff lol


----------



## GoldFish8

blondissima777 said:


> That’s right. I forgot about the new Chanel double cross body bags.
> They’re wearing the mini K for fashion and carrying the B so they can fit their stuff lol


If I ever get a mini K this will be me. I will Keep candy in my mini k and essentials in my birkin. The straps on the K will make it harder to get to my candy so that’s good for my diet too


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Keren16 said:


> I like the look of pairing the regular love with the thin. Your description of the diamonds & background definitely enhances & adds interest as well. I like things to have a certain uniformity so the circular head on the JUC coordinates well with the Love screws. I prefer the diamond JUC head to the plain & want to see how it looks on me before I commit. What looks terrific on one person may not give the same effect on someone else.
> To me the Serpenti makes a gorgeous statement on its own or paired with the Loves. I tend to prefer sparkles though bling would look terrific on the right person.
> I think jewelry is a form of self expression & the way we interpret it is a reflection on our personality


One of the best things about the Love bracelets is how versatile they are. You can create a new bracelet by combining them with other bracelets.
I can vouch for:
Steel watch, WG thin pavè Love (or silver/RG CDC), YG 4 diamond Love, WG double diamond Clou.
Fantastic stack!
Shame I didn’t take a picture 
(I can take a picture with the CDC or regular YG Clou though if anyone wants to see it)


----------



## twitspie

blondissima777 said:


> I love your diamond bangle!
> Is it Cartier as well?




Hello, thank you! No, I bought it many years ago from a jeweller in Dubai xx


----------



## diva lee

blondissima777 said:


> I never thought about it before, but maybe you’re right. If I could only keep buying 1 thing forever, maybe bracelets would be it...
> Shame my arms are not getting longer anytime soon...



Bracelets and watches are the best! I never get tired of arm candy!


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> Congrats on your first B!!! That is such an amazing feeling isn’t it?  Not sure why these items are so addictive, but they totally are. The funny thing is where I live no one even knows what they are, but I still love them anyway!



Yes!! I was totally over the moon when I got my B offer. I wanted it for years and I’m taking baby steps when it comes to using it, even though it’s black [emoji38]. I haven’t removed the protective stickers yet and I’ve been super precious with it. For some reason I don’t have this problem with my jewelry! I always want to wear my jewelry as soon as I make the purchase. And I love that unlike H where it often takes months to years to get the exact piece you want, there are no wait times when it comes to buying jewelry (except for budgetary reasons of course). I’m sure the people in your town think you’re super stylish with that gorgeous Etoupe B. That’s the next one on my wishlist. I don’t see Cartier or H very often where I live either but I’m always excited when I do see someone wearing a love bracelet.


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> Yes!! I was totally over the moon when I got my B offer. I wanted it for years and I’m taking baby steps when it comes to using it, even though it’s black [emoji38]. I haven’t removed the protective stickers yet and I’ve been super precious with it. For some reason I don’t have this problem with my jewelry! I always want to wear my jewelry as soon as I make the purchase. And I love that unlike H where it often takes months to years to get the exact piece you want, there are no wait times when it comes to buying jewelry (except for budgetary reasons of course). I’m sure the people in your town think you’re super stylish with that gorgeous Etoupe B. That’s the next one on my wishlist. I don’t see Cartier or H very often where I live either but I’m always excited when I do see someone wearing a love bracelet.


Haha I’m the same way!! I baby my jewelry a little bit for the first month or so. I also Have not removed the stickers. I know I should But I cant! I baby My baby etoupe much more than my newest black Kelly. Funny enough, I think My next B will be a Black one. Please share the details of your B! What kind of leather is it? 

Also because this is the Cartier forum some pictures for fun when i was Trying on some pieces, and a far away shot of the bracelet “In real life” lol


----------



## NOIRetMoi

twitspie said:


> Hello, thank you! No, I bought it many years ago from a jeweller in Dubai xx


Thank you very much for the info. It’s a great way to add some bling to a Love stack


----------



## diva lee

GoldFish8 said:


> Haha I’m the same way!! I baby my jewelry a little bit for the first month or so. I also Have not removed the stickers. I know I should But I cant! I baby My baby etoupe much more than my newest black Kelly. Funny enough, I think My next B will be a Black one. Please share the details of your B! What kind of leather is it?
> 
> Also because this is the Cartier forum some pictures for fun when i was Trying on some pieces, and a far away shot of the bracelet “In real life” lol



I seriously love that bracelet stack. It’s truly stack goals and what dreams are made of for jewelry lovers! My B is size 30 in togo leather with GHW. I love it to pieces and would love to add another size 30 in togo leather, etoupe GHW, then rouge casaque GHW. Size 30 is the biggest I would go as it’s already fairly heavy. Your kelly is absolutely divine and you are so stylish! Is that a size 28 togo leather GHW?


----------



## Keren16

blondissima777 said:


> One of the best things about the Love bracelets is how versatile they are. You can create a new bracelet by combining them with other bracelets.
> I can vouch for:
> Steel watch, WG thin pavè Love (or silver/RG CDC), YG 4 diamond Love, WG double diamond Clou.
> Fantastic stack!
> Shame I didn’t take a picture
> (I can take a picture with the CDC or regular YG Clou though if anyone wants to see it)



Thanks for the various suggestions to layer the Love Bracelet! You are certainly creative!!
I have a CDC also & hope to wear with my Love as soon as I notice some scratches on it.


----------



## GoldFish8

diva lee said:


> I seriously love that bracelet stack. It’s truly stack goals and what dreams are made of for jewelry lovers! My B is size 30 in togo leather with GHW. I love it to pieces and would love to add another size 30 in togo leather, etoupe GHW, then rouge casaque GHW. Size 30 is the biggest I would go as it’s already fairly heavy. Your kelly is absolutely divine and you are so stylish! Is that a size 28 togo leather GHW?


Aww thank you!!! Size 30 is the perfect size IMO for everyday use and black with GHW is my fave too! I also love the b25 so much too, i don’t carry a lot of things so for me it is just right. Yes ms Kelly is 28 black with GHW as well. I love her to bits! Perfect everyday size for my lifestyle.


----------



## Kindness3

I needed to add little bling and yellow to my collection,I love how looks, had move my other cartier piece to the other wrist lol,running out of room .Thank you for letting me share me collection ,love goldfish8 candy arm look ,looking good


----------



## GoldFish8

Kindness3 said:


> I needed to add little bling and yellow to my collection,I love how looks, had move my other cartier piece to the other wrist lol,running out of room .Thank you for letting me share me collection ,love goldfish8 candy arm look ,looking good


Love that menote!! Running out of room is
My biggest fear lol


----------



## NOIRetMoi

GoldFish8 said:


> Love that menote!! Running out of room is
> My biggest fear lol


*runs off to try all of them at once to see how much room is left*


----------



## GoldFish8

blondissima777 said:


> *runs off to try all of them at once to see how much room is left*


Hahahhaha! Post a picture! I think I only Have room for like 2, max 3 more bracelets


----------



## Kindness3

Like contrast between the two other loves and menetto le bracelet


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Love that menote!! Running out of room is
> My biggest fear lol


Me too Goldfish8,I hope to find one pink gold next I have someone looking for me ,menetto Le,braclet have to stay in color coronation of course you know


----------



## chichedonist

Just purchased a thin Juste un clou....I NEED YOU GUYS TO CONVINCE ME TO GET THE LOVE BRACELET AS WELL. the stack looks beautiful


----------



## nicole0612

I posted photos in the love cuff thread;
Cartier Love CUFF Discussion thread - questions*advice*pics welcome
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...hread---questions*advice*pics-welcome.616171/
I would love input on (for my first Love cuff/bracelet purchases), whether to get the plain Love Cuff alone, the Love cuff with diamond, or the plain Love cuff + thin love bracelet. 
I am deciding between RG and YG. I like the YG slightly better but my current jewelry is mostly Platinum (Engagement ring, wedding ring, right hand rings) and my love ring with 3 diamonds is WG. I have a lot of VCA YG and PG earrings and pendants, but I will be wearing the cuff/bracelet with the platinum rings. 
The classic love bracelet is not an option because I run every day and remove all of my jewelry and store it in my car, so the full bracelet is not ideal for my current lifestyle.


----------



## ksoflores22

For those who have gotten their Love bracelet engraved, how long did you have to wait?


----------



## Cartier Forever

ksoflores22 said:


> For those who have gotten their Love bracelet engraved, how long did you have to wait?


Engraving and alteration takes around 2 weeks here in HK.


----------



## Tiare

Oh, Goldfish, the fact that you dress like this and live around our area brings untold joy to my heart ❤️ 

You look marvelous!!!



GoldFish8 said:


> Haha I’m the same way!! I baby my jewelry a little bit for the first month or so. I also Have not removed the stickers. I know I should But I cant! I baby My baby etoupe much more than my newest black Kelly. Funny enough, I think My next B will be a Black one. Please share the details of your B! What kind of leather is it?
> 
> Also because this is the Cartier forum some pictures for fun when i was Trying on some pieces, and a far away shot of the bracelet “In real life” lol


----------



## Chanelandco

Can anybody help please..
I went to the swim with my new bracelet and noticed lots of scratches on it.. sigh..
Then, I used a microfiber cloth to clean it and Minimise the scratches. I went well because they are
Much less scratches now. BUT , there was some dark spot on the microfiber tissue??! 
What does this mean? 
Should I stop then using this!
TIA


----------



## Cartier Forever

Chanelandco said:


> Can anybody help please..
> I went to the swim with my new bracelet and noticed lots of scratches on it.. sigh..
> Then, I used a microfiber cloth to clean it and Minimise the scratches. I went well because they are
> Much less scratches now. BUT , there was some dark spot on the microfiber tissue??!
> What does this mean?
> Should I stop then using this!
> TIA


It's normal, everything that can remove scratch do remove little amount of gold. The SA at Cartier said this kind of cloth is safe to use, just don't use it very often.


----------



## Chanelandco

Cartier Forever said:


> It's normal, everything that can remove scratch do remove little amount of gold. The SA at Cartier said this kind of cloth is safe to use, just don't use it very often.


Thanks a lot my dear ❤️ I was so worried....


----------



## Cartier Forever

Chanelandco said:


> Thanks a lot my dear [emoji173]️ I was so worried....


Don't worry, your bracelet is fine!


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> Oh, Goldfish, the fact that you dress like this and live around our area brings untold joy to my heart ❤️
> 
> You look marvelous!!!


Tiare, thank you hun... I was on a trip in Vegas with DH (without kids!!!)  Otherwise, you can usually find me in the usual midwest mom gear - yoga pants, sneakers, and top bun 

I do wear my jewelry and purses everyday. They bring me some needed sunshine on the otherwise dreary weather we’ve been having.

Wish all us Midwest TPF-ers could do a meetup! That would be so fun


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> Oh, Goldfish, the fact that you dress like this and live around our area brings untold joy to my heart ❤️
> 
> You look marvelous!!!


I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror as I was roaming around Nordstrom’s after school drop off. I thought of you and snapped this picture. This is how I look 97% of the time. I look Super glam as you can tell   Still got my bag and my bracelets though. They are small glimpses or
Reminders of who I **could** be lol...


----------



## goldengirl123

GoldFish8 said:


> I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror as I was roaming around Nordstrom’s after school drop off. I thought of you and snapped this picture. This is how I look 97% of the time. I look Super glam as you can tell   Still got my bag and my bracelets though. They are small glimpses or
> Reminders of who I **could** be lol...


I love this! 
I work out of my windowless basement, but I’ll be damned if my bracelets and yachtmaster aren’t on my wrists 24/7!


----------



## GoldFish8

goldengirl123 said:


> I love this!
> I work out of my windowless basement, but I’ll be damned if my bracelets and yachtmaster aren’t on my wrists 24/7!


Amen! I’m sure people wonder why or who I’m trying to impress in this Midwest suburbia. But, no. It is 100% for me. To make me happy.


----------



## Tiare

Oh, I remembered your said that was from a trip to Vegas when it was posted. I just love and think that someone around here appreciating those brands is fantastic, haha  And if I saw someone in a 50 mile radius with anything Hermes it would make my week!



GoldFish8 said:


> Tiare, thank you hun... I was on a trip in Vegas with DH (without kids!!!)  Otherwise, you can usually find me in the usual midwest mom gear - yoga pants, sneakers, and top bun
> 
> I do wear my jewelry and purses everyday. They bring me some needed sunshine on the otherwise dreary weather we’ve been having.
> 
> Wish all us Midwest TPF-ers could do a meetup! That would be so fun



Yes! That would be awesome 



GoldFish8 said:


> I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror as I was roaming around Nordstrom’s after school drop off. I thought of you and snapped this picture. This is how I look 97% of the time. I look Super glam as you can tell   Still got my bag and my bracelets though. They are small glimpses or
> Reminders of who I **could** be lol...



I also dress very casually - count me in the "Black Leggings 4 Lyfe" club over here   I bought some cute pairs of leggings from Ultracor/Koral back in the spring, but, most of the time I wear my super soft ones from Costco


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Tried on the rose gold rainbow love today it is sooooo amazing and gorgeous in person the pictures do not do it ANY justice it’s next on my list I purchased the white gold thin juc ring today [emoji175][emoji882][emoji175][emoji882][emoji175]


----------



## GoldFish8

lvjunkyxo said:


> Tried on the rose gold rainbow love today it is sooooo amazing and gorgeous in person the pictures do not do it ANY justice it’s next on my list I purchased the white gold thin juc ring today [emoji175][emoji882][emoji175][emoji882][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241950
> View attachment 4241951
> View attachment 4241952
> View attachment 4241953


The rainbow love is everything and more! I love Mine so much


----------



## GoldFish8

Tiare said:


> Oh, I remembered your said that was from a trip to Vegas when it was posted. I just love and think that someone around here appreciating those brands is fantastic, haha  And if I saw someone in a 50 mile radius with anything Hermes it would make my week!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! That would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I also dress very casually - count me in the "Black Leggings 4 Lyfe" club over here   I bought some cute pairs of leggings from Ultracor/Koral back in the spring, but, most of the time I wear my super soft ones from Costco


Oooh was just looking at those ultracor the other day.. so stylish and cute! .. but I loathe spending more than $100 on leggings  I own precisely 1 pair of lulu’s (pictured) .. not sure why i can Spend so much money on bags and jewelry but so frugal on other things lol. Anyone else like this?? Gonna have to go check out those Costco leggings, they sound glorious!


----------



## Tiare

GoldFish8 said:


> Oooh was just looking at those ultracor the other day.. so stylish and cute! .. but I loathe spending more than $100 on leggings  I own precisely 1 pair of lulu’s (pictured) .. not sure why i can Spend so much money on bags and jewelry but so frugal on other things lol. Anyone else like this?? Gonna have to go check out those Costco leggings, they sound glorious!


 
I think Costco still carries them/gets them back in stock now and then. They are from the Felina brand. Super soft and comfortable  The Ultracor got me in with a particular cute pattern (I am a total sucker for stars and camo print) and I got them when Carbon38 had a pretty nice sale going on! They are pretty nice, I have to admit


----------



## goldengirl123

GoldFish8 said:


> Oooh was just looking at those ultracor the other day.. so stylish and cute! .. but I loathe spending more than $100 on leggings  I own precisely 1 pair of lulu’s (pictured) .. not sure why i can Spend so much money on bags and jewelry but so frugal on other things lol. Anyone else like this?? Gonna have to go check out those Costco leggings, they sound glorious!


This totally describes me. I’ll wear clothes from target and Costco (even on the days I’m in Court), but I’ll mix it up with my nice Cartier, VCA

PS ~ eBay can also be a great place to find clothing.

I think it’s human nature to invest in what makes us happy. For me, it’s shiny jewelry


----------



## GoldFish8

All the Fall Feels


----------



## Kmazz39

lvjunkyxo said:


> Tried on the rose gold rainbow love today it is sooooo amazing and gorgeous in person the pictures do not do it ANY justice it’s next on my list I purchased the white gold thin juc ring today [emoji175][emoji882][emoji175][emoji882][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241950
> View attachment 4241951
> View attachment 4241952
> View attachment 4241953


Really like how the thin JUC looks with your Love ring! Did you purchase the same size as your Love ring? Thinking of copying your look


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Kmazz39 said:


> Really like how the thin JUC looks with your Love ring! Did you purchase the same size as your Love ring? Thinking of copying your look



Thank you soooo much!! You have to go one size down just like you would with the bracelet it’s so comfortable to wear together too I highly recommend it for stacking !!! [emoji175]


----------



## Kmazz39

lvjunkyxo said:


> Thank you soooo much!! You have to go one size down just like you would with the bracelet it’s so comfortable to wear together too I highly recommend it for stacking !!! [emoji175]


Gotcha thanks!!!


----------



## ksoflores22

Delighted to share my first piece! I was set on getting the yellow gold but after trying on both yellow and pink, I decided to go with the pink. The two look super similar on me though. Nonetheless, I’m happy [emoji5]

This was purchased from the Chicago boutique (I know, the tax [emoji24]). Everyone was welcoming and my SA made my first time experience wonderful. 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Cartier Forever

ksoflores22 said:


> View attachment 4244250
> View attachment 4244251
> View attachment 4244252
> View attachment 4244253
> 
> 
> Delighted to share my first piece! I was set on getting the yellow gold but after trying on both yellow and pink, I decided to go with the pink. The two look super similar on me though. Nonetheless, I’m happy [emoji5]
> 
> This was purchased from the Chicago boutique (I know, the tax [emoji24]). Everyone was welcoming and my SA made my first time experience wonderful.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Congratulations to your new love!


----------



## AspenDesigner

You are right, 3K without diamonds 

All best, AspenDesigner


----------



## GoldFish8

ksoflores22 said:


> View attachment 4244250
> View attachment 4244251
> View attachment 4244252
> View attachment 4244253
> 
> 
> Delighted to share my first piece! I was set on getting the yellow gold but after trying on both yellow and pink, I decided to go with the pink. The two look super similar on me though. Nonetheless, I’m happy [emoji5]
> 
> This was purchased from the Chicago boutique (I know, the tax [emoji24]). Everyone was welcoming and my SA made my first time experience wonderful.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Looks beautiful on you! Congrats on your new love. 

You are right though, the rose gold looks very similar to the yellow gold in those pictures. Both colors look lovely on you, but I am partial to the rose gold as well!


----------



## Chanelandco

ksoflores22 said:


> View attachment 4244250
> View attachment 4244251
> View attachment 4244252
> View attachment 4244253
> 
> 
> Delighted to share my first piece! I was set on getting the yellow gold but after trying on both yellow and pink, I decided to go with the pink. The two look super similar on me though. Nonetheless, I’m happy [emoji5]
> 
> This was purchased from the Chicago boutique (I know, the tax [emoji24]). Everyone was welcoming and my SA made my first time experience wonderful.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Congrats! It is beautiful on you . Enjoy your new bracelet


----------



## prattedu

Got my first love about a month ago,thought it will be my first and last bracelet from Cartier I was Soo Wrong
now I wanted to add another one for stack
I was thinking RG Jus but the SA suggested WG Jus. I'm not sure is the lighting in store but they seem pretty similar to me.
Can you tell the difference?
Any opinions or suggetions are welcome! 
TIA and thanks for letting me share


----------



## uhpharm01

prattedu said:


> Got my first love about a month ago,thought it will be my first and last bracelet from Cartier I was Soo Wrong
> now I wanted to add another one for stack
> I was thinking RG Jus but the SA suggested WG Jus. I'm not sure is the lighting in store but they seem pretty similar to me.
> Can you tell the difference?
> Any opinions or suggetions are welcome!
> TIA and thanks for letting me share


Yes we can tell the difference between RG and WG.


----------



## Kindness3

prattedu said:


> Got my first love about a month ago,thought it will be my first and last bracelet from Cartier I was Soo Wrong
> now I wanted to add another one for stack
> I was thinking RG Jus but the SA suggested WG Jus. I'm not sure is the lighting in store but they seem pretty similar to me.
> Can you tell the difference?
> Any opinions or suggetions are welcome!
> TIA and thanks for letting me share


Go for rose gold juc look amazing with love, I feel white juc is to masculine for women better on men , as you can see look so good together, congratulations on your new cartier juc and your love


----------



## lvjunkyxo

prattedu said:


> Got my first love about a month ago,thought it will be my first and last bracelet from Cartier I was Soo Wrong
> now I wanted to add another one for stack
> I was thinking RG Jus but the SA suggested WG Jus. I'm not sure is the lighting in store but they seem pretty similar to me.
> Can you tell the difference?
> Any opinions or suggetions are welcome!
> TIA and thanks for letting me share



LOVE the look of a white gold love and rose gold juc together !! I have the sm version of both and two yellow gold love and juc together but my favorite is my white and rose [emoji257] you can’t go wrong [emoji171] congratulations ![emoji324]


----------



## Kindness3

Happy thanksgiving to you all cartier lovers out there,enjoy time with your family and friends


----------



## Kindness3

Looking forward to having wonderful day tomorrow with my family and pets


----------



## Saraja

Can anyone tell me the current discount on the Love Rosegold bracelets at Heathrow?  I keep thinking I will get there sooner rather than later so I have been putting off my purchase but now I’m wondering if the discount is really worth waiting being I have no current plans to travel there. 

Also, there isn’t a Cartier where I live so I was told something about saving money with it shipping as a “gift.” Does anyone know is that just my sales tax Vs. The city it’s purchased froms tax? 

Thanks.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Saraja said:


> Can anyone tell me the current discount on the Love Rosegold bracelets at Heathrow?  I keep thinking I will get there sooner rather than later so I have been putting off my purchase but now I’m wondering if the discount is really worth waiting being I have no current plans to travel there.
> 
> Also, there isn’t a Cartier where I live so I was told something about saving money with it shipping as a “gift.” Does anyone know is that just my sales tax Vs. The city it’s purchased froms tax?
> 
> Thanks.



Look up the price it is on the UK Cartier site and then assume 17.5% discount. Just purchased the thin JUC from Heathrow last night and saved myself about $425 from the listed US price.   

Regarding sales tax in the us, I believe if u ship the item to a state with no Cartier than there is no sales tax.  I did this to WI a few years ago since my parents live there and no sales tax.  It was also the billing address to my CC so it made the store feel safer


----------



## nicole0612

KensingtonUK said:


> Look up the price it is on the UK Cartier site and then assume 17.5% discount. Just purchased the thin JUC from Heathrow last night and saved myself about $425 from the listed US price.



This is an incredible savings. Why is the savings so much higher than the tax refund % when purchasing in Europe?


----------



## KensingtonUK

nicole0612 said:


> This is an incredible savings. Why is the savings so much higher than the tax refund % when purchasing in Europe?



Bc the entire vat tax is removed when purchased duty free at the airport.  If you buy things in Europe and claim back vat tax, you have to go through global blue or the other company and they work as a middle man so both the store and that company take some of the savings so ultimately you only end up getting 8-12% back.


----------



## nicole0612

KensingtonUK said:


> Bc the entire vat tax is removed when purchased duty free at the airport.  If you buy things in Europe and claim back vat tax, you have to go through global blue or the other company and they work as a middle man so both the store and that company take some of the savings so ultimately you only end up getting 8-12% back.



Thank you, now I understand why people are so excited about duty free shipping. This is quite incredible, thanks for explaining.


----------



## whoops

Saraja said:


> Can anyone tell me the current discount on the Love Rosegold bracelets at Heathrow?  I keep thinking I will get there sooner rather than later so I have been putting off my purchase but now I’m wondering if the discount is really worth waiting being I have no current plans to travel there.
> 
> Also, there isn’t a Cartier where I live so I was told something about saving money with it shipping as a “gift.” Does anyone know is that just my sales tax Vs. The city it’s purchased froms tax?
> 
> Thanks.



I went through a similar debate regarding waiting to buy abroad or buying now locally in US with sales tax (nearly 9% where I am!). Eventually I figured no time better than the present and bought it! No regrets. No time like the present and each day you wait is a day you won’t be able to wear it. 

I say get it. Close your eyes to the difference and mentally use the difference in price as the cost of wearing it now versus later.


----------



## rclimbing

Hi All,
Looking at getting a cartier love bracelet while I'm in Europe, planning to be in France, Brussels and Amsterdam.  Anyone know which country gives back the most VAT refund??  France has typically been around 10% for me when I have bought bags but not sure about jewelry.  Someone told me Spain gives back 20% but I find that hard to believe.  Global usually takes a cut.  TIA!


----------



## ladyd14

Chanelandco said:


> Finally!
> After a year thinking about this bracelet I decided to treat myself with this beauty. It was a milestone birthday for me last month.
> I also decided to engrave it with my 2 baby girls name.
> I a m in LOVE


Very nice!


----------



## Saraja

KensingtonUK said:


> Look up the price it is on the UK Cartier site and then assume 17.5% discount. Just purchased the thin JUC from Heathrow last night and saved myself about $425 from the listed US price.
> 
> Regarding sales tax in the us, I believe if u ship the item to a state with no Cartier than there is no sales tax.  I did this to WI a few years ago since my parents live there and no sales tax.  It was also the billing address to my CC so it made the store feel safer



Thank you so much. This is so so helpful!


----------



## Kels057

My DH surprised me today with a small love in YG - we’d been looking at them but hadn’t decided for sure, and also totally surprised me with a YG love necklace which we hadn’t discussed at all! Feeling so lucky!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

If you like to layer your LOVE bracelets with other bangles, try this Quatre Radiant bracelet by BOUCHERON (also in all white gold/diamond):

https://us.boucheron.com/en_us/quat...ngle-bracelet-diamonds-white-yellow-gold.html


----------



## Louish

blondissima777 said:


> If you like to layer your LOVE bracelets with other bangles, try this Quatre Radiant bracelet by BOUCHERON (also in all white gold/diamond):
> 
> https://us.boucheron.com/en_us/quat...ngle-bracelet-diamonds-white-yellow-gold.html



I LOVE the Quatre bracelets


----------



## MainlyBailey

I'm thinking about adding this to my rose gold collection. I think I'll wear the tiffany on the other wrist but am always on the lookout for more stacking and want to add another love soon!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

mzhurshie said:


> I'm thinking about adding this to my rose gold collection. I think I'll wear the tiffany on the other wrist but am always on the lookout for more stacking and want to add another love soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274014


I like them all together just like that!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Louish said:


> I LOVE the Quatre bracelets


I wish they made a quadruple? layered bracelet with diamonds and different golds like the rings. That would be beautiful on it’s own or to stack with Cartier bracelets.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Just talked to my SA and 6 diamonds thin love will be released in Jan 2019.


----------



## Suzil

Cartier Forever said:


> Just talked to my SA and 6 diamonds thin love will be released in Jan 2019.


This is great news!! Thank you for sharing! Did you SA by chance mention a price range ?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Suzil said:


> This is great news!! Thank you for sharing! Did you SA by chance mention a price range ?


I asked about the price too but she said not yet confirmed. She will text me once she can have more info.


----------



## Suzil

Cartier Forever said:


> I asked about the price too but she said not yet confirmed. She will text me once she can have more info.


Thank you for the response! I saw on another thread that a 4 diamond thin LOVE would be released, so curious to see what you hear back from your SA! Thank you again!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Suzil said:


> Thank you for the response! I saw on another thread that a 4 diamond thin LOVE would be released, so curious to see what you hear back from your SA! Thank you again!


Will keep you ladies update here!


----------



## jimmie staton

blondissima777 said:


> I like them all together just like that!


Stack away all day everyday !!!
"J!m"


----------



## Keren16

blondissima777 said:


> If you like to layer your LOVE bracelets with other bangles, try this Quatre Radiant bracelet by BOUCHERON (also in all white gold/diamond):
> 
> https://us.boucheron.com/en_us/quat...ngle-bracelet-diamonds-white-yellow-gold.html



I like BOUCHERON very much. Unfortunately, it does not receive as much exposure where I live as it should


----------



## Keren16

Cartier Forever said:


> Just talked to my SA and 6 diamonds thin love will be released in Jan 2019.



Thank you for sharing! I actually prefer the Thin Love because of it's understatement (though I like it paired with the original). Diamonds always bring an extra liveliness & elegance if worn judiciously


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Keren16 said:


> I like BOUCHERON very much. Unfortunately, it does not receive as much exposure where I live as it should


They have some beautiful pieces. What a shame.


----------



## lanimalina

Does anyone have any experience with getting their VAT refund denied? I want to buy a love bracelet in Paris but I have an early morning flight before the VAT offices at the airport open...I THINK I have the option of leaving my documents in the dropbox at the office to process, but it just doesn't seem like a guarantee I'll get it back.
I could also get it at the Heathrow airport later- can anyone tell me the price for the basic RG love bracelet at the airport? I wonder if that's still cheaper than getting it in Paris and messing with the VAT refund?


----------



## Manon07

lanimalina said:


> Does anyone have any experience with getting their VAT refund denied? I want to buy a love bracelet in Paris but I have an early morning flight before the VAT offices at the airport open...I THINK I have the option of leaving my documents in the dropbox at the office to process, but it just doesn't seem like a guarantee I'll get it back.
> I could also get it at the Heathrow airport later- can anyone tell me the price for the basic RG love bracelet at the airport? I wonder if that's still cheaper than getting it in Paris and messing with the VAT refund?



I just got back from Paris and skipped the Paris Cartier purchase so I can purchase at airport duty free...But my flight departed out of Terminal 2E Gates M...Cartier was present but only carried timepieces [emoji30] So I missed my opportunity to purchase. I’m back in Paris & Italy next week...but wondering is there a difference in vat refund France vs Italy?


----------



## Cartier Forever

lanimalina said:


> Does anyone have any experience with getting their VAT refund denied? I want to buy a love bracelet in Paris but I have an early morning flight before the VAT offices at the airport open...I THINK I have the option of leaving my documents in the dropbox at the office to process, but it just doesn't seem like a guarantee I'll get it back.
> I could also get it at the Heathrow airport later- can anyone tell me the price for the basic RG love bracelet at the airport? I wonder if that's still cheaper than getting it in Paris and messing with the VAT refund?


My friend still cannot get the VAT refund by putting the documents in the dropbox and she said this happens sometimes. It has been 6 months already and seems there is no way to claim it. If you can get the bracelet at heathrow, always get it there. It's the cheapest even comparing to Hong Kong.


----------



## whoops

Cartier Forever said:


> My friend still cannot get the VAT refund by putting the documents in the dropbox and she said this happens sometimes. It has been 6 months already and seems there is no way to claim it. If you can get the bracelet at heathrow, always get it there. It's the cheapest even comparing to Hong Kong.



This. 

I dropped documents in the Dropbox and never got the refund processed. No way to follow up it seems.


----------



## Cartier Forever

whoops said:


> This.
> 
> I dropped documents in the Dropbox and never got the refund processed. No way to follow up it seems.


Yes, so really hesitate to have big purchase like the Love bracelet. Better get it at heathrow.


----------



## mstran87

lanimalina said:


> Does anyone have any experience with getting their VAT refund denied? I want to buy a love bracelet in Paris but I have an early morning flight before the VAT offices at the airport open...I THINK I have the option of leaving my documents in the dropbox at the office to process, but it just doesn't seem like a guarantee I'll get it back.
> I could also get it at the Heathrow airport later- can anyone tell me the price for the basic RG love bracelet at the airport? I wonder if that's still cheaper than getting it in Paris and messing with the VAT refund?


I recently got my Love bracelet at CDG Airport ( Vat free )on the last week of November.

The price:
Reg Classic Love - 5355
Reg Classic Just Un Clou - 5841
Thin Love - 3452
Thin Just Un Clou - 2602


Hope this helps


----------



## Manon07

mstran87 said:


> I recently got my Love bracelet at CDG Airport ( Vat free )on the last week of November.
> 
> The price:
> Reg Classic Love - 5355
> Reg Classic Just Un Clou - 5841
> Thin Love - 3452
> Thin Just Un Clou - 2602
> 
> 
> Hope this helps



I left out of Terminal 2E, Gates M and Cartier there only had timepieces. Do you recall which terminal/gate you left from. I’m headed back next week and hoping I can finally get my Juste Un Clou.


----------



## mstran87

Manon07 said:


> I left out of Terminal 2E, Gates M and Cartier there only had timepieces. Do you recall which terminal/gate you left from. I’m headed back next week and hoping I can finally get my Juste Un Clou.


Terminal 2E - Gate K
Hermes and Chanel were kind of next to it. I flew Delta.
Give that store a call in advance to have them hold it for you. That's what I did. I got it in Rose Gold ^_^
Ghassene helped me and was very nice.  He said Christmas is coming so they sell out quick.
The Cartier on Champs Elysées pride was 6900 and you would get 12% Vat back. 

Attached picture from airport and then my Love [emoji7]


----------



## spins

lanimalina said:


> Does anyone have any experience with getting their VAT refund denied? I want to buy a love bracelet in Paris but I have an early morning flight before the VAT offices at the airport open...I THINK I have the option of leaving my documents in the dropbox at the office to process, but it just doesn't seem like a guarantee I'll get it back.
> I could also get it at the Heathrow airport later- can anyone tell me the price for the basic RG love bracelet at the airport? I wonder if that's still cheaper than getting it in Paris and messing with the VAT refund?


I dont think you can leave huge purchases documents at the dropbox cos from experience the customs officer has to see the purchased item before stamping the forms. Hope this helps.


----------



## xxjoolisa

lanimalina said:


> Does anyone have any experience with getting their VAT refund denied? I want to buy a love bracelet in Paris but I have an early morning flight before the VAT offices at the airport open...I THINK I have the option of leaving my documents in the dropbox at the office to process, but it just doesn't seem like a guarantee I'll get it back.
> I could also get it at the Heathrow airport later- can anyone tell me the price for the basic RG love bracelet at the airport? I wonder if that's still cheaper than getting it in Paris and messing with the VAT refund?



You need to get the custom stamp. Then proceed to the tax refund counter to process the refund.


----------



## xxjoolisa

Cartier Forever said:


> My friend still cannot get the VAT refund by putting the documents in the dropbox and she said this happens sometimes. It has been 6 months already and seems there is no way to claim it. If you can get the bracelet at heathrow, always get it there. It's the cheapest even comparing to Hong Kong.



How much in £ in Heathrow? The UK web only shows with tax inclusive. Thanks!


----------



## Cartier Forever

xxjoolisa said:


> How much in £ in Heathrow? The UK web only shows with tax inclusive. Thanks!


I believe the VAT rate is around 20%.


----------



## Manon07

mstran87 said:


> Terminal 2E - Gate K
> Hermes and Chanel were kind of next to it. I flew Delta.
> Give that store a call in advance to have them hold it for you. That's what I did. I got it in Rose Gold ^_^
> Ghassene helped me and was very nice.  He said Christmas is coming so they sell out quick.
> The Cartier on Champs Elysées pride was 6900 and you would get 12% Vat back.
> 
> Attached picture from airport and then my Love [emoji7]
> View attachment 4281335
> View attachment 4281338



OMG! I flew Delta too...but it was out of Gates M to JFK. I guess its the luck of the draw. I hope I flybout of Gates K this time.


----------



## mstran87

Manon07 said:


> OMG! I flew Delta too...but it was out of Gates M to JFK. I guess its the luck of the draw. I hope I flybout of Gates K this time.





on the chanel paris stock thread, 

someone mentioned that you can get a pass to go to a different gate to shop. hope this helps. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/233716/


----------



## Manon07

mstran87 said:


> on the chanel paris stock thread,
> 
> someone mentioned that you can get a pass to go to a different gate to shop. hope this helps.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/233716/



Good to know! Will definetly go early and request this special shopping pass!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## number369

Hi all, sorry I posted on this thread 2 years ago asking for an opinion on whether which bracelet size(not cuff) I should get for my wrist and after 2 years, I still haven't decided on which one to get! I've just measured my wrist using a tape measure and it's about 15.5cm. I don't know whether I should get the 16cm or 17cm. I'd like to know which size is just nice and tight for my wrist not loose.  I'm a 20 year old male. Thanks!!


----------



## lanimalina

spins said:


> I dont think you can leave huge purchases documents at the dropbox cos from experience the customs officer has to see the purchased item before stamping the forms. Hope this helps.


Thank you! You're right it's best I don't risk it.


----------



## lanimalina

whoops said:


> This.
> 
> I dropped documents in the Dropbox and never got the refund processed. No way to follow up it seems.





Cartier Forever said:


> My friend still cannot get the VAT refund by putting the documents in the dropbox and she said this happens sometimes. It has been 6 months already and seems there is no way to claim it. If you can get the bracelet at heathrow, always get it there. It's the cheapest even comparing to Hong Kong.


So it sounds like Heathrow airport is always cheaper versus buying from a Paris shop and then processing a VAT refund. This is so helpful thank you guys so much for contributing and helping me!


----------



## HermesNovice

mstran87 said:


> I recently got my Love bracelet at CDG Airport ( Vat free )on the last week of November.
> 
> The price:
> Reg Classic Love - 5355
> Reg Classic Just Un Clou - 5841
> Thin Love - 3452
> Thin Just Un Clou - 2602
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


May I ask what currency are these prices in?


----------



## mstran87

HermesNovice said:


> May I ask what currency are these prices in?


Euro sorry I can't find the symbol so didn't include


----------



## Bronzi522

number369 said:


> Hi all, sorry I posted on this thread 2 years ago asking for an opinion on whether which bracelet size(not cuff) I should get for my wrist and after 2 years, I still haven't decided on which one to get! I've just measured my wrist using a tape measure and it's about 15.5cm. I don't know whether I should get the 16cm or 17cm. I'd like to know which size is just nice and tight for my wrist not loose.  I'm a 20 year old male. Thanks!!


My wrist is slightly smaller and Cartier SA recommended 17. I can force it to turn, but won’t turn on its own, which is what you want. Very personal decision, but try both 17 & 18 to see what you prefer.  I think 16 will be too small. My wrist is15.2 cm.


----------



## schanelbags

Finally pulled the trigger on the classic love bracelet and the trinity cord bracelet. Thanks to Cartier Forever for all your help and recommending your lovely SA! 

Happy holidays!


----------



## Cartier Forever

schanelbags said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the classic love bracelet and the trinity cord bracelet. Thanks to Cartier Forever for all your help and recommending your lovely SA!
> 
> Happy holidays!
> 
> View attachment 4288641


Congratulations! Can't wait to see your modeling pic[emoji173]


----------



## Beal08

Hi all,
Just bought cartier love in the classic YG (size 18) after 2 years of decision making Here's the photo with it stacking with Hermes Kelly dog bracelet. Couldn't stop staring at it
I've tried both 17 & 18 but realized I've prefer a bigger allowance so I could move it up and down my arm ( if it's making sense) with ease.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Will be released on 1 Jan. See if I can go and have a try today.


----------



## Cartier Forever

The price of the 6 diamonds thin in HK is around USD5800. Just confirmed with my SA and I will go and have a try on Monday.


----------



## marzipanchen

Cartier Forever said:


> The price of the 6 diamonds thin in HK is around USD5800. Just confirmed with my SA and I will go and have a try on Monday.


Thank you for sharing this! Very interesting. I hope there are more new pieces.


----------



## Manon07

I wasnt sure if I wanted the thin Juste Un Clou or another thin Love but when the SA showed me the Thin w/ 6 diamonds...I was inlove! They are only available now in the US and Italy. I saw this in the Florence, Italy Cartier 12/23 and messaged my SA immediately after and its available in NY. With the new customs tax increase  on gold & diamonds its cheaper I get this in the states then having to get taxed like crazy coming into the US.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Manon07 said:


> I wasnt sure if I wanted the thin Juste Un Clou or another thin Love but when the SA showed me the Thin w/ 6 diamonds...I was inlove! They are only available now in the US and Italy. I saw this in the Florence, Italy Cartier 12/23 and messaged my SA immediately after and its available in NY. With the new customs tax increase  on gold & diamonds its cheaper I get this in the states then having to get taxed like crazy coming into the US.


Definitely go for the 6 diamonds thin instead of the thin JUC.


----------



## xxDxx

Manon07 said:


> I wasnt sure if I wanted the thin Juste Un Clou or another thin Love but when the SA showed me the Thin w/ 6 diamonds...I was inlove! They are only available now in the US and Italy. I saw this in the Florence, Italy Cartier 12/23 and messaged my SA immediately after and its available in NY. With the new customs tax increase  on gold & diamonds its cheaper I get this in the states then having to get taxed like crazy coming into the US.



Love the thin with 6 diamonds [emoji7] Do you remember the price in €?


----------



## Manon07

xxDxx said:


> Love the thin with 6 diamonds [emoji7] Do you remember the price in €?



5900€


----------



## Louish

The thin Love with 6 diamonds looks gorgeous


----------



## Cartier Forever

Louish said:


> The thin Love with 6 diamonds looks gorgeous


Yes, I am very happy that it is 6 diamonds instead of 4 and I am planning to get the one in YG.


----------



## Suzil

Cartier Forever said:


> Yes, I am very happy that it is 6 diamonds instead of 4 and I am planning to get the one in YG.


Thank you for all the info!!!


----------



## xxDxx

Manon07 said:


> 5900€



Thank you


----------



## TC1

Hi guys...I have a question. Are all the LOVE bracelets on a cord the interlocking style?, there isn't one on a cord with just a single love ring on the adjustable cord?. I got a Trinity corded bracelet for Xmas and was thinking of adding another corded style. 
Thanks!


----------



## jimmie staton

TC1 said:


> Hi guys...I have a question. Are all the LOVE bracelets on a cord the interlocking style?, there isn't one on a cord with just a single love ring on the adjustable cord?. I got a Trinity corded bracelet for Xmas and was thinking of adding another corded style.
> Thanks!


The Love on cord is mighty elusive... I tried to get one when they came out a couple of years ago, and they sold out... I have the Trinity on cord and it's lovely... I still want the Love on cord, still hopeful.
"J!m"


----------



## **Ann**

TC1 said:


> Hi guys...I have a question. Are all the LOVE bracelets on a cord the interlocking style?, there isn't one on a cord with just a single love ring on the adjustable cord?. I got a Trinity corded bracelet for Xmas and was thinking of adding another corded style.
> Thanks!



The charity ones?


----------



## jimmie staton

**Ann** said:


> The charity ones?


I think the charity ones are easier to  get... they are not in 18 kt gold


----------



## purzie

Has anyone had experience with the thin love at airport security? Does it trigger the metal detector the same way the regular love does?


----------



## luxlover

Been wearing mine for close to 3.5 yrs now. I’ve actually become so use to it that I don’t even really know I have it on anymore.


----------



## luxlover

purzie said:


> Has anyone had experience with the thin love at airport security? Does it trigger the metal detector the same way the regular love does?



I actually rarely have problems with the Love triggering metals detectors at airport or sports games, etc.


----------



## Cartier Forever

luxlover said:


> I actually rarely have problems with the Love triggering metals detectors at airport or sports games, etc.


I have 2 regular and 1 thin. They just triggered the metal detector for once.


----------



## jimmie staton

purzie said:


> Has anyone had experience with the thin love at airport security? Does it trigger the metal detector the same way the regular love does?


I have the Love bracelet in regular size and it always set off alarms... I never take it off, so it's expected. I usually let them know I am wearing it and it can't come off... 
"J!m"


----------



## NY2LA

purzie said:


> Has anyone had experience with the thin love at airport security? Does it trigger the metal detector the same way the regular love does?



I travel 1-3x/month for work and my thin never sets off the metal detector


----------



## rhm

I was told that white gold jewelry will often trigger the metal detectors because of their outer rhodium plating because of the nickel undercoating.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

jimmie staton said:


> I think the charity ones are easier to  get... they are not in 18 kt gold



The charity ones and other love cords are all 18k gold along with trinity all items in Cartier are 18k gold


----------



## lvjunkyxo

TC1 said:


> Hi guys...I have a question. Are all the LOVE bracelets on a cord the interlocking style?, there isn't one on a cord with just a single love ring on the adjustable cord?. I got a Trinity corded bracelet for Xmas and was thinking of adding another corded style.
> Thanks!



They are amazing I have 7 cords!! Love them the interlocking baby love cord they have now are in rose gold or white gold with brown and black ceramic. Those are the only two love cords available now the older ones are either charity or were part of the love collection and are now discontinued


----------



## TC1

lvjunkyxo said:


> They are amazing I have 7 cords!! Love them the interlocking baby love cord they have now are in rose gold or white gold with brown and black ceramic. Those are the only two love cords available now the older ones are either charity or were part of the love collection and are now discontinued


Thank you for your reply!. I was assuming they weren't part of the permanent collection if they weren't available to view online..as I just saw the 2 interlocking styles.


----------



## jimmie staton

lvjunkyxo said:


> The charity ones and other love cords are all 18k gold along with trinity all items in Cartier are 18k gold


I stand corrected.
"J!m"


----------



## megs0927

Added a second love- hand modeling is not my forte!


----------



## diva lee

megs0927 said:


> Added a second love- hand modeling is not my forte!



I disagree! Hand modeling is absolutely your forte. Your jewelry is so beautiful [emoji7] and you wear it well. I love the watch too. It’s up next on my wishlist!


----------



## **Ann**

NY2LA said:


> I travel 1-3x/month for work and my thin never sets off the metal detector



Can you take the screw driver on a plane in your carry on bag?


----------



## girliegirl

megs0927 said:


> Added a second love- hand modeling is not my forte!


Lucky! Looks beautiful.


----------



## nicole0612

megs0927 said:


> Added a second love- hand modeling is not my forte!



Congratulations. A very classy look!


----------



## jimmie staton

**Ann** said:


> Can you take the screw driver on a plane in your carry on bag?


Good question... I am waiting for that answer myself. I never take mine off, but just in case.
"J!m"


----------



## Fifilabelle

**Ann** said:


> Can you take the screw driver on a plane in your carry on bag?


I usually do (wear my YG and RG small loves all the time). Recently travelled to Africa and had the screwdriver with me just in case. In Europe, most security personnel know it can’t be taken off but I wasn’t sure about in Africa so took the screwdriver just in case.

Neither that nor my bracelets set off the detectors in the end so it was actually pointless after all!


----------



## jimmie staton

Fifilabelle said:


> I usually do (wear my YG and RG small loves all the time). Recently travelled to Africa and had the screwdriver with me just in case. In Europe, most security personnel know it can’t be taken off but I wasn’t sure about in Africa so took the screwdriver just in case.
> 
> Neither that nor my bracelets set off the detectors in the end so it was actually pointless after all!


Hilarious ! At least the trip to Africa was nice, yes  ?
"J!m"


----------



## Fifilabelle

jimmie staton said:


> Hilarious ! At least the trip to Africa was nice, yes  ?
> "J!m"


Haha, I know right? The irony of life! Anyway, it was a lovely trip, yes - thank you!  Happy holidays!!


----------



## NY2LA

jimmie staton said:


> Good question... I am waiting for that answer myself. I never take mine off, but just in case.
> "J!m"



Hi,

Yes, it’s always in my carry on. No problem at all.


----------



## NY2LA

**Ann** said:


> Can you take the screw driver on a plane in your carry on bag?



So strange, I tried to reply earlier and it wasn’t working. Anyway, yes, I always have it in my carry on.


----------



## jimmie staton

Fifilabelle said:


> Haha, I know right? The irony of life! Anyway, it was a lovely trip, yes - thank you!  Happy holidays!!


Splendid... Thinking of doing said trip, I will have my LV rolling luggage and LV garment bag with heat stamping yellow stripe and initials, plus my Love Bracelet, and my Wife said "leave that crap home" I don't want to listen to her this time... or should I ?
"J!m"


----------



## Fifilabelle

jimmie staton said:


> Splendid... Thinking of doing said trip, I will have my LV rolling luggage and LV garment bag with heat stamping yellow stripe and initials, plus my Love Bracelet, and my Wife said "leave that crap home" I don't want to listen to her this time... or should I ?
> "J!m"


You should ALWAYS listen to your wife - she sounds like a smart lady! 
I personally had my 2 love bracelets on the whole time I was there (I visited Nigeria) and didn’t feel awkward at all so if you do decide not to listen to your wife, I think you’ll probably be OK still.


----------



## jimmie staton

Fifilabelle said:


> You should ALWAYS listen to your wife - she sounds like a smart lady!
> I personally had my 2 love bracelets on the whole time I was there (I visited Nigeria) and didn’t feel awkward at all so if you do decide not to listen to your wife, I think you’ll probably be OK still.


Hilarious and thanks for the compliment and advice... I will consider with or without LV luggage and jewelry carefully as she weighs in.  I am the C.E.O. of my marriage, the President of this union, and the Man of this marriage... but my Wife is the Boss and one should always do what the Boss says ! LOL. I ALWAYS have the last word... and it's usually "Yes Dear"


----------



## Cartier Forever

Just went to get the new 6 diamonds thin love today. They also bring back the XL love cuff and ring and the leather love bracelet.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Cartier Forever said:


> Just went to get the new 6 diamonds thin love today. They also bring back the XL love cuff and ring and the leather love bracelet.



Love this can’t wait to see pictures !!!! Do you know the price on the new 6 diamond thin love? Thank you !


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

megs0927 said:


> Added a second love- hand modeling is not my forte!


Lovely pic! I love the two gold together.


----------



## Cartier Forever

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love this can’t wait to see pictures !!!! Do you know the price on the new 6 diamond thin love? Thank you !


It's around USD5800 in HK, and Manon07 mentioned that it's 5900€.


----------



## Bronzi522

XL love?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Bronzi522 said:


> XL love?


Same as the one in the pic.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

number369 said:


> Hi all, sorry I posted on this thread 2 years ago asking for an opinion on whether which bracelet size(not cuff) I should get for my wrist and after 2 years, I still haven't decided on which one to get! I've just measured my wrist using a tape measure and it's about 15.5cm. I don't know whether I should get the 16cm or 17cm. I'd like to know which size is just nice and tight for my wrist not loose.  I'm a 20 year old male. Thanks!!


You should go to the store and try one if you can (or resale jewelry store, if you don’t have a Cartier near by). Depending on the size, if it still slides down past your wrist bone and gets stuck there, it can be uncomfortable. You want something that stays on your wrist (like a watch) or goes past your wrist bones and touches your hand, no stuck in between. Maybe measure your wrist bones? Still, I think you should try them on before buying.


----------



## americanroyal89

I’m so excited. At the end of the month I’m going to get a love bracelet. I’ve been wanting one for 11 years now. It’s time to just get one!


----------



## Cartier Forever

americanroyal89 said:


> I’m so excited. At the end of the month I’m going to get a love bracelet. I’ve been wanting one for 11 years now. It’s time to just get one!


Cannot wait to see your modeling pic!


----------



## jimmie staton

americanroyal89 said:


> I’m so excited. At the end of the month I’m going to get a love bracelet. I’ve been wanting one for 11 years now. It’s time to just get one!


Good for you AmericanRoyal... this will change your life... are you stacking with other bracelets, yellow or white gold, diamonds or no, full, cuff or mini ? What ever you do... please post... I posted my stack on this forum under 'Cartier In Action' about a month or so ago... feel free to check it out.
"J!m"


----------



## americanroyal89

jimmie staton said:


> Good for you AmericanRoyal... this will change your life... are you stacking with other bracelets, yellow or white gold, diamonds or no, full, cuff or mini ? What ever you do... please post... I posted my stack on this forum under 'Cartier In Action' about a month or so ago... feel free to check it out.
> "J!m"



I think I’m going to go with rose gold (I like it best on my skin tone) and I’m still debating over full bracelet and the cuff. I love the iconic factor of the full. But love the worry free versatility of the cuff and freedom to switch wrists. 

I’ll probably wear it stacked with my trinity cord bracelet and then on the other wrist wear my rose gold Tiffany t link bracelet


----------



## jimmie staton

americanroyal89 said:


> I think I’m going to go with rose gold (I like it best on my skin tone) and I’m still debating over full bracelet and the cuff. I love the iconic factor of the full. But love the worry free versatility of the cuff and freedom to switch wrists.
> 
> I’ll probably wear it stacked with my trinity cord bracelet and then on the other wrist wear my rose gold Tiffany t link bracelet


Nice choice... the Trinity on cord is very nice... I wear mine sparingly, love to keep my red cord looking new. The Tiffany T Link bracelet is another wonderful choice you made. Do you fear that if you get the cuff, you will still pine over the full (and you will), or wind up buying the full at a later time ? The cuff will stay put, and the full will slide up and down your arm... I have the Tiffany T Block for the versatility of switching wrists, also the Yurman Cable Classic and the JUC all in yellow gold, my skin color demands it... My very first piece was the Love bracelet over 30 years ago... there wasn't any other Love options back then... thank GOD because I would have been in your dilemma. If you desire... check out my stack... it is in the forum 'Cartier in Action', I posted about a month ago. You will sort of understand my madness and hope you don't become crazy with it like me... lol
"J!m"


----------



## Sparkledolll

I tried on the XL Love cuff today. They didn’t have my size. Here it is next to my regular And thin love.


----------



## jimmie staton

Natalie j said:


> I tried on the XL Love cuff today. They didn’t have my size. Here it is next to my regular And thin love.


nice and darn !
"J!m"


----------



## Bronzi522

jimmie staton said:


> nice and darn !
> "J!m"


How much was it? I like the XL, but sure not the price.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Natalie j said:


> I tried on the XL Love cuff today. They didn’t have my size. Here it is next to my regular And thin love.


I tried the XL love cuff too! It's too big on me but would look good on men.


----------



## Bronzi522

Cartier Forever said:


> I tried the XL love cuff too! It's too big on me but would look good on men.


I like too,but didn’t see sizing on website.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Bronzi522 said:


> I like too,but didn’t see sizing on website.


I just tried the display and I am not sure about the size. Is there just WG? I think it looks cute on you with all 3 sizes of thin, regular and XL[emoji7]


----------



## Tara one

Natalie j said:


> I tried on the XL Love cuff today. They didn’t have my size. Here it is next to my regular And thin love.



Do they make this cuff in size 16? 
Or is it just one size fits all kinda thing?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bronzi522 said:


> How much was it? I like the XL, but sure not the price.



I believe it’s around €7500. Comes in WG, RG and YG but only a few pieces have arrived so far so they didn’t have more to show me.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tara one said:


> Do they make this cuff in size 16?
> Or is it just one size fits all kinda thing?



No, it’s sized. The one I tried on was size 19 so they’ll have other sizes for sure.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cartier Forever said:


> I just tried the display and I am not sure about the size. Is there just WG? I think it looks cute on you with all 3 sizes of thin, regular and XL[emoji7]



Thanks! I don’t think I will be getting it. It looks chunky and oversized to me, like you said It’s more suitable for men.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I don’t think I will be getting it. It looks chunky and oversized to me, like you said It’s more suitable for men.


I also think it's too big for me[emoji14] Your pave love is TDF[emoji173]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cartier Forever said:


> I also think it's too big for me[emoji14] Your pave love is TDF[emoji173]



Thanks! I really want to add a WG Pave this year but not sure whether to get the thin or regular. Better start saving up [emoji51]


----------



## Cartier Forever

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I really want to add a WG Pave this year but not sure whether to get the thin or regular. Better start saving up [emoji51]


I think the pave thin is gorgeous and it's on my wishlist. You cannot go wrong with either choice. Never too much Cartier[emoji51]


----------



## marzipanchen

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I really want to add a WG Pave this year but not sure whether to get the thin or regular. Better start saving up [emoji51]


+1 for the small Pavé. I think it looks great on you!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I really want to add a WG Pave this year but not sure whether to get the thin or regular. Better start saving up [emoji51]


The WG Thin Pavè is gorgeous!
I want to add some sparkle to my watch hand and that’s one of the bracelets on my wish list, together with Boucheron’s Quatre Radiant in all WG and Bulgari’s small Diamond WG Serpenti (3x more diamonds than the Cartier, bigger diamonds and about £6,000 less expensive).


----------



## Cartierlover26

Can someone please help me with sizing. I got the love in white gold 3 days ago in a size 15 as this is what was recommended (see pics above) but I regretted it instantly as I felt it was too tight. I went back the next day and the SA told me I haven’t given the bracelet enough time and I will get used to it. I’ve now taken it off because I just feel it’s too tight. Below (the white gold one is size 16 and gold is 15 when I first tried them on in store).


----------



## Cartierlover26

Sorry didn’t mean to post the bottom two, but those are the size 15 which I think is too small


Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4296807
> View attachment 4296809
> View attachment 4296806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with sizing. I got the love in white gold 3 days ago in a size 15 as this is what was recommended (see pics above) but I regretted it instantly as I felt it was too tight. I went back the next day and the SA told me I haven’t given the bracelet enough time and I will get used to it. I’ve now taken it off because I just feel it’s too tight. Below (the white gold one is size 16 and gold is 15 wheno I first tried them on in store).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296812
> View attachment 4296813
> View attachment 4296814


rry t


----------



## bellapurse

It’s a matter of preference.  Some people like a tight fit others like a bit more loose.  If you don’t find size 15 comfortable then go and switch for 16.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4296807
> View attachment 4296809
> View attachment 4296806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with sizing. I got the love in white gold 3 days ago in a size 15 as this is what was recommended (see pics above) but I regretted it instantly as I felt it was too tight. I went back the next day and the SA told me I haven’t given the bracelet enough time and I will get used to it. I’ve now taken it off because I just feel it’s too tight. Below (the white gold one is size 16 and gold is 15 when I first tried them on in store).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296812
> View attachment 4296813
> View attachment 4296814


I think the 15 is a bit tight. If you want to stack in a long run, size 16 would be better.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4296807
> View attachment 4296809
> View attachment 4296806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with sizing. I got the love in white gold 3 days ago in a size 15 as this is what was recommended (see pics above) but I regretted it instantly as I felt it was too tight. I went back the next day and the SA told me I haven’t given the bracelet enough time and I will get used to it. I’ve now taken it off because I just feel it’s too tight. Below (the white gold one is size 16 and gold is 15 when I first tried them on in store).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296812
> View attachment 4296813
> View attachment 4296814



It looks super tight there’s barely any movement especially for the hot days when arms swell a little loveee the white gold but I would go back and deff exchange for one size up !


----------



## luxebaglover

Go with the bigger one! I had the same issue and they did not let me change it! Since then I have been very conscious about it to the point that I want to sell it to get a bigger size.  [emoji1334]‍♀️


----------



## Cartierlover26

luxebaglover said:


> Go with the bigger one! I had the same issue and they did not let me change it! Since then I have been very conscious about it to the point that I want to sell it to get a bigger size.  [emoji1334]‍♀️


Why didn’t they let you change it? I’m worried they might not let me but it’s only been a few days and I haven’t worn it out of the house


----------



## diva lee

Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4296807
> View attachment 4296809
> View attachment 4296806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with sizing. I got the love in white gold 3 days ago in a size 15 as this is what was recommended (see pics above) but I regretted it instantly as I felt it was too tight. I went back the next day and the SA told me I haven’t given the bracelet enough time and I will get used to it. I’ve now taken it off because I just feel it’s too tight. Below (the white gold one is size 16 and gold is 15 when I first tried them on in store).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296812
> View attachment 4296813
> View attachment 4296814



I would exchange for the bigger size. The size 15 looks a little too fitted and is likely to feel tight if your wrists swell from time to time. Also, having some movement is important considering you’ll be wearing this piece 24/7. I’d rather err on the side of slightly too big than slightly too small.


----------



## marzipanchen

@Cartierlover26 I honestly believe you should do what feels right for YOU. I think your sentence "’ve now taken it off because I just feel it’s too tight" says it all. The SA does not have to wear it, but you do and you should enjoy wearing it. I was also between sizes (15 and 16) and settled for the bigger one. Around here it currently is wintertime, and I don't know how much my wrist will expand when the weather gets hotter or more humid.
Whatever you decide, may you enjoy your beautiful LOVE and wear it in good health!


----------



## marwaaa

Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4296807
> View attachment 4296809
> View attachment 4296806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with sizing. I got the love in white gold 3 days ago in a size 15 as this is what was recommended (see pics above) but I regretted it instantly as I felt it was too tight. I went back the next day and the SA told me I haven’t given the bracelet enough time and I will get used to it. I’ve now taken it off because I just feel it’s too tight. Below (the white gold one is size 16 and gold is 15 when I first tried them on in store).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296812
> View attachment 4296813
> View attachment 4296814



I was in between sizes too and ultimately went for the larger size. I’ve got no regrets and I’m so glad that I went with the larger size! You’ve got to do what feels right for you


----------



## jimmie staton

Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4296807
> View attachment 4296809
> View attachment 4296806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with sizing. I got the love in white gold 3 days ago in a size 15 as this is what was recommended (see pics above) but I regretted it instantly as I felt it was too tight. I went back the next day and the SA told me I haven’t given the bracelet enough time and I will get used to it. I’ve now taken it off because I just feel it’s too tight. Below (the white gold one is size 16 and gold is 15 when I first tried them on in store).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296812
> View attachment 4296813
> View attachment 4296814


If you feel that it is too tight... then it is. Get what you want, don't settle just to have. If uncomfortable, switch positions... put the white gold on bottom and yellow on top... if it still doesn't feel right, go the other way, then try larger size and do both... one way or another, it must and will work for you. The larger might look and feel weird if it is bigger than the one you have. You are spending too much money not to be totally satisfied.
"J!m"


----------



## StarBrite310

Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4296807
> View attachment 4296809
> View attachment 4296806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with sizing. I got the love in white gold 3 days ago in a size 15 as this is what was recommended (see pics above) but I regretted it instantly as I felt it was too tight. I went back the next day and the SA told me I haven’t given the bracelet enough time and I will get used to it. I’ve now taken it off because I just feel it’s too tight. Below (the white gold one is size 16 and gold is 15 when I first tried them on in store).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296812
> View attachment 4296813
> View attachment 4296814



The size 15 definitely looks too small. From what I can tell looking at your pics, you are between sizes. The 16 may look a bit too big, but it's definitely better than the 15. The bracelet should move up and down the arm quite easily but yours stops short and is pushing into the skin. Definitely exchange for the 16 as you will feel more comfortable. It's really too bad Cartier doesn't offer half sizes for those people who need a little extra room but not a full size up. If it helps at all, I got a 16 which fits me perfectly and my wrist measures at about 14 3/4cm.


----------



## Cartierlover26

Thank you everyone for your help! I just returned for the size 16 and I am so much happier. It just feels so much better.


----------



## jimmie staton

Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4297171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help! I just returned for the size 16 and I am so much happier. It just feels so much better.


Good choice !
"J!m"


----------



## Cartier Forever

Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4297171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help! I just returned for the size 16 and I am so much happier. It just feels so much better.


Congratulations! Enjoy your new bracelet[emoji6]


----------



## littlemelody

Has anyone sent out their love bracelet to the workshop for repairs before? My screws have been acting up and they said they would fix it but I'm just confused as to what "adjust symmetry" and "jewelry screw" mean. Does anyone know? Also does shining mean polishing? I'm afraid that they're gonna remove a small amount of gold when I didn't even ask for it!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimmie staton

littlemelody said:


> Has anyone sent out their love bracelet to the workshop for repairs before? My screws have been acting up and they said they would fix it but I'm just confused as to what "adjust symmetry" and "jewelry screw" mean. Does anyone know? Also does shining mean polishing? I'm afraid that they're gonna remove a small amount of gold when I didn't even ask for it!! Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4297549


Hi, Adjust Symmetry is fixing the hole where the screw goes and possibly re-threading it so that the screw goes in smoothly and correctly. Also possibly fixing the grooves on the actual screw, because if any of the grooves are bent or broken, it will not screw in correctly. (That is why I don't buy used, because if the previous owner took off and put on their LOVE bracelet a lot, you can wind up with someone else's problem or worst, loose a screw or entire bracelet.) Polishing is probably done by a buffing machine to take out deep scratches and Shining is probably done by hand to give it a nice gleam and glow... to bring it back to new-like finish... since there is no charge... I think you will love the finished LOVE bracelet when it is ready for pick up. Hope this helps and gives you hope.
"J!m"


----------



## lovecartier

Does Cartier fix screws that are loosening gratis, or do they charge for that? How long does one have to be without the bracelet? Can you make an appointment in New York to have it done during a day while you wait?


----------



## jimmie staton

lovecartier said:


> Does Cartier fix screws that are loosening gratis, or do they charge for that? How long does one have to be without the bracelet? Can you make an appointment in New York to have it done during a day while you wait?


Hello lovecartier, sometimes on the spot in NYC especially if it's just a simple adjustment... make sure that you are armed with a smile... that usually shortens the distance between you and the SA. It doesn't hurt if you show interest in purchasing another piece... they are not allergic to potential sales. Let them serve you champagne while you wait. The paper Cartier coasters are so cute with the embossed logo.. you are gonna want to take it home and possibly ask for a set of 6. Hopefully you won't have to leave it, but if so, it's worth it for a little  while to do. Your arm is gonna feel weird without it, especially if you are like me and never take it off. lol.
Let me know what happens. Good luck.
Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true.
"J!m"


----------



## redjellybean

I am debating on love full bracelet and cuff. I m the kind of person who has to take off all jewelry at bedtime . So cuff seems the right choice to me . I tried the cuff in the store , SA recommended size 17. It sits at my wrist , if I move it above wrist on the arm, when I turn my arm it won’t turn with the arm ..... a bit annoying . Any suggestions ? Thank you


----------



## jimmie staton

redjellybean said:


> I am debating on love full bracelet and cuff. I m the kind of person who has to take off all jewelry at bedtime . So cuff seems the right choice to me . I tried the cuff in the store , SA recommended size 17. It sits at my wrist , if I move it above wrist on the arm, when I turn my arm it won’t turn with the arm ..... a bit annoying . Any suggestions ? Thank you


Hi redjellybean, I understand your dilemma. I was too that person that had to take off all my jewelry at bedtime, until I fell in love with the idea of owning a LOVE bracelet and the story/reason behind it. I wear a lot of items all at one time, and the LOVE/'Love' never comes off...I seem to have converted and bought into the lifestyle.  I've even considered it as a part of my body. I purchased many years ago and it's the anchor of every piece I own there after. There was no cuff at the time. I tried on the cuff recently and noticed the same 'non-movement', and it wasn't for me... not even the XL. I love movement... the independent movement that the full LOVE provides... especially is it's the right and perfect size. I would recommend buying what you love and loves you back by complying to your every wish and catering to your preference(s) i.e. turning with your arm and movement up and down your wrist. LOVE and 'Love' shouldn't be annoying... not one bit.
Wishing you the very best and may all your dreams come true.
"J!m"


----------



## **Ann**

That's why I did the slim love. Have the full bangle but can take it off as I please. It's perfect for my lifestyle.


----------



## jimmie staton

**Ann** said:


> That's why I did the slim love. Have the full bangle but can take it off as I please. It's perfect for my lifestyle.


I hear ya Ann.
"J!m"


----------



## redjellybean

I know this thread is for Love but just want to let you I end up getting the thin JUC, perfect for my lifestyle . Stack it with my Links of London bracelet


----------



## jimmie staton

redjellybean said:


> I know this thread is for Love but just want to let you I end up getting the thin JUC, perfect for my lifestyle . Stack it with my Links of London bracelet


nice... very nice !
"J!m"


----------



## Louish

I agree - I really like the movement of a full Love bracelet (I have the thin because it suits my wrist/style better)


----------



## Jill N

I keep seeing posts about people losing screws and in some cases they lose their love bracelet. Don’t most people add these to their insurance??  If not people should as it’s scary what I’ve been reading.


----------



## missisa07

Jill N said:


> I keep seeing posts about people losing screws and in some cases they lose their love bracelet. Don’t most people add these to their insurance??  If not people should as it’s scary what I’ve been reading.


The newer bracelets have a locked in screw so it won't fall out the way that the older one does.


----------



## Sheila K

Hi!  I have a question regarding the frequency of removing the standard love bangle.  I'm torn between one standard YG bangle vs. a thin YG + thin WG.  After about a zillion internet searches I think I prefer the original stacked with my current options, but really wish it came with the locking mechanism of the thin.  Because of a medical condition I'll need to take off all jewelry for an MRI once or twice a year and I'm worried that over time this can strip the screws.  How often is too often to remove/replace the bangle?  TIA!


----------



## wenlet

Might be a dumb question from a first time Love owner- but this little gap in the “hinge” of the small Love is normal, right?


----------



## wenlet

wenlet said:


> Might be a dumb question from a first time Love owner- but this little gap in the “hinge” of the small Love is normal, right?


Whoops forgot to let the photo finish uploading


----------



## Cartier Forever

wenlet said:


> View attachment 4316875
> 
> Whoops forgot to let the photo finish uploading


It's normal, don't worry!


----------



## kpai

Sheila K said:


> Hi!  I have a question regarding the frequency of removing the standard love bangle.  I'm torn between one standard YG bangle vs. a thin YG + thin WG.  After about a zillion internet searches I think I prefer the original stacked with my current options, but really wish it came with the locking mechanism of the thin.  Because of a medical condition I'll need to take off all jewelry for an MRI once or twice a year and I'm worried that over time this can strip the screws.  How often is too often to remove/replace the bangle?  TIA!


HI,   IMO, once or twice removal should be fine, I take mine off to clean once a year and you can always take it in to the store to get it check after a few years.   But I think its better to talk to the cartier directly regarding your questions.


----------



## ThingsThatILove

wenlet said:


> View attachment 4316875
> 
> Whoops forgot to let the photo finish uploading


Yes, it's normal


----------



## missisa07

Sheila K said:


> Hi!  I have a question regarding the frequency of removing the standard love bangle.  I'm torn between one standard YG bangle vs. a thin YG + thin WG.  After about a zillion internet searches I think I prefer the original stacked with my current options, but really wish it came with the locking mechanism of the thin.  Because of a medical condition I'll need to take off all jewelry for an MRI once or twice a year and I'm worried that over time this can strip the screws.  How often is too often to remove/replace the bangle?  TIA!


Once or twice a year is fine!  I definitely worry about the people who take it off daily or even a few times a week, that will definitely wear the screws down over time. I personally take mine off about. 2-3x a year just to really deep clean it, especially the hinge area.


----------



## BellaCC

Sheila K said:


> Hi!  I have a question regarding the frequency of removing the standard love bangle.  I'm torn between one standard YG bangle vs. a thin YG + thin WG.  After about a zillion internet searches I think I prefer the original stacked with my current options, but really wish it came with the locking mechanism of the thin.  Because of a medical condition I'll need to take off all jewelry for an MRI once or twice a year and I'm worried that over time this can strip the screws.  How often is too often to remove/replace the bangle?  TIA!



I went for an MRI and did not take my love off. Unless it's that wrist that needs the MRI you should be fine leaving it on.


----------



## Taracanada

ThingsThatILove said:


> Yes, it's normal
> View attachment 4316994


beautiful bracelets.! quick question how long have you had the white gold one? does it stay white or patina to a grey? thanks Im looking to buy the white gold butI hear it turns a dark grey, and I want it to stay true white gold looking to match my other white gold jewellery.


----------



## Sheila K

kpai said:


> HI,   IMO, once or twice removal should be fine, I take mine off to clean once a year and you can always take it in to the store to get it check after a few years.   But I think its better to talk to the cartier directly regarding your questions.





missisa07 said:


> Once or twice a year is fine!  I definitely worry about the people who take it off daily or even a few times a week, that will definitely wear the screws down over time. I personally take mine off about. 2-3x a year just to really deep clean it, especially the hinge area.





BellaCC said:


> I went for an MRI and did not take my love off. Unless it's that wrist that needs the MRI you should be fine leaving it on.



Thank you all for your replies!  I haven't had the MRI yet (first one due soon, but read you have to remove jewelry) so I will as them about removing the love as well as Cartier about the frequency, but didn't want to get my heart set on one and find out it wasn't an option.


----------



## ThingsThatILove

Taracanada said:


> beautiful bracelets.! quick question how long have you had the white gold one? does it stay white or patina to a grey? thanks Im looking to buy the white gold butI hear it turns a dark grey, and I want it to stay true white gold looking to match my other white gold jewellery.


Thanks! 
I've only had it for about 4 months (been wearing 24/7)  so it might be still too early to tell, I'm afraid.
I don't think it has darkened but it's darker/greyer than my WG rings which are rhodium plated.
Wish I could help you more...


----------



## avcbob

Taracanada said:


> beautiful bracelets.! quick question how long have you had the white gold one? does it stay white or patina to a grey? thanks Im looking to buy the white gold butI hear it turns a dark grey, and I want it to stay true white gold looking to match my other white gold jewelry.



I had my WG Love rhodium dipped since I was having the same problem with it turning gray and the luster didn't match my YG.  Now it looks GREAT, stays shiny and a perfect match to the YG.  Cost about $250.00, but if you haven't bought it yet you might be able to get them to include it in the purchase. Don't let the store tell you they won't plate it, if necessary contact the New York workshop.


----------



## rk4265

Any news on new stuff coming out? Dreaming of a love rainbow cuff


----------



## Cartierlover26

Hi all, just wanted some advice. Had my love bracelet white gold for about 2 weeks now and when I push it up my arm(so it sits on me tighter) I can feel it click open a little bit. It’s only a very tiny gap where the screws are but then if I push it together I can click it closed? Is this normal?


----------



## Gigi0424

Aurora077 said:


> This is for you 'Lots Love'


Hi
Does Cartier still make the pink bracelet?  Is it sapphires or diamonds?  It’s beautiful.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Cartierlover26 said:


> Hi all, just wanted some advice. Had my love bracelet white gold for about 2 weeks now and when I push it up my arm(so it sits on me tighter) I can feel it click open a little bit. It’s only a very tiny gap where the screws are but then if I push it together I can click it closed? Is this normal?


It's normal for the thin one but not for the regular one.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Sheila K said:


> Thank you all for your replies!  I haven't had the MRI yet (first one due soon, but read you have to remove jewelry) so I will as them about removing the love as well as Cartier about the frequency, but didn't want to get my heart set on one and find out it wasn't an option.



I hv a brain condition which requires MRI quite often. I was told by the radiologist that I don’t need to remove my love bracelet since it’s solid gold. So no worries...


----------



## ani108

Has anyone ever seen this bracelet or owns it?

The reason I haven't yet jumped on a rainbow love was the wish of there being a blue stone in the mix... randomly browing therealreal and I stumble upon an all blue sapphire love bracelet i've never seen before! Really cool.


----------



## Jadewah

ani108 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this bracelet or owns it?
> 
> The reason I haven't yet jumped on a rainbow love was the wish of there being a blue stone in the mix... randomly browing therealreal and I stumble upon an all blue sapphire love bracelet i've never seen before! Really cool.



Never saw it before, but what a beautiful unique piece! It’s probably custom.


----------



## Kaoli

I am so happy... and I just need to share my first Cartier love bracelet! I never thought I would be able to own one, because the price was to high for me but today I bought one for my 30th birthday!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kaoli said:


> I am so happy... and I just need to share my first Cartier love bracelet! I never thought I would be able to own one, because the price was to high for me but finally I was able to get one for my 30th birthday!


Congratulations! Enjoy it!


----------



## Kaoli

Cartier Forever said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy it!



Thank you! I can’t wait to wear it but I have decided to wait until my birthday in April to make it extra special! I bought it today because I heard the rumors about the price increase, so better safe than sorry [emoji5]


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kaoli said:


> Thank you! I can’t wait to wear it but I have decided to wait until my birthday in April to make it extra special! I bought it today because I heard the rumors about the price increase, so better safe than sorry [emoji5]


Cannot wait to see it on your wrist in April. Remember to share with us[emoji4]


----------



## americanroyal89

Kaoli said:


> I am so happy... and I just need to share my first Cartier love bracelet! I never thought I would be able to own one, because the price was to high for me but today I bought one for my 30th birthday!



We are twinning! My 30th is coming up and I just bought my first love bracelet last night!

Congratulations and happy birthday!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Kaoli said:


> Thank you! I can’t wait to wear it but I have decided to wait until my birthday in April to make it extra special! I bought it today because I heard the rumors about the price increase, so better safe than sorry [emoji5]



I just asked my SA in NYC about any rumors of price increase for Love Bracelets 
As of now the SA says no price increase been announced


----------



## Bronzi522

Kaoli said:


> I am so happy... and I just need to share my first Cartier love bracelet! I never thought I would be able to own one, because the price was to high for me but today I bought one for my 30th birthday!


Congrats. I’m older than you and wanted for years. I finally pulled the trigger and am thrilled. I love it and the story behind it, as I love myself. Not sure I could have bought and held out wearing for a while . I had mine in boxfor about a week before I put it on.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Cat2708

hedgwin99 said:


> I just asked my SA in NYC about any rumors of price increase for Love Bracelets
> As of now the SA says no price increase been announced




Yea the manager in Toronto said “No, there is not a price increase in the new future. The price is set. I will let you know if that changes in the near future.”


----------



## Kaoli

americanroyal89 said:


> We are twinning! My 30th is coming up and I just bought my first love bracelet last night!
> 
> Congratulations and happy birthday!!!



That is amazing!! Thank you and congratulations to you to, when is your birthday?


----------



## Kaoli

hedgwin99 said:


> I just asked my SA in NYC about any rumors of price increase for Love Bracelets
> As of now the SA says no price increase been announced



I know I’m in NYC as well and mine said the same thing, but another one in NJ said something about the increases, I was going to buy the bracelet anyway so I just got it now instead of April just to be safe.


----------



## Kaoli

Bronzi522 said:


> Congrats. I’m older than you and wanted for years. I finally pulled the trigger and am thrilled. I love it and the story behind it, as I love myself. Not sure I could have bought and held out wearing for a while . I had mine in boxfor about a week before I put it on.
> 
> Enjoy it!



Congrats! I am in love with this bracelet... I wore it yesterday for some time to make sure the size is right and I really want to wear it now but I know it will feel even more special to wear it on my birthday, especially because I never thought I would be able to own one


----------



## americanroyal89

Kaoli said:


> That is amazing!! Thank you and congratulations to you to, when is your birthday?



March 25th. But I told myself that once I turn 30 I’m going to start being responsible so I figured Cartier would be a good final splurge


----------



## Kaoli

americanroyal89 said:


> March 25th. But I told myself that once I turn 30 I’m going to start being responsible so I figured Cartier would be a good final splurge



Haha, that’s what I said to myself too, let’s see how it works out for us! And happy birthday to you too!


----------



## ChanelFan29

Kaoli said:


> Thank you! I can’t wait to wear it but I have decided to wait until my birthday in April to make it extra special! I bought it today because I heard the rumors about the price increase, so better safe than sorry [emoji5]



Congrats!  I think I am going to do the same.  My birthday isn’t until the summer, but I think I’ll get my Love Cuff soon.  Just waiting for some tax return documents first to double check that we don’t owe anything. [emoji3]


----------



## rk4265

Hi. Are custom orders only available for vip?


----------



## CartierLVer

rk4265 said:


> Hi. Are custom orders only available for vip?



No. From what I remember. You have to pay a 30% extra fee on the existing price tag of what you want to customize. But if you are just making an order they request a non-refundable deposit.


----------



## raspberrypink

Love the red packets for Chinese New Year! The texture and the thickness of the paper is so meticulously done!
Happy Chinese New Year to all who celebrates!  Have a prosperous Year of the Pig [emoji200] ahead !


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Kaoli said:


> I am so happy... and I just need to share my first Cartier love bracelet! I never thought I would be able to own one, because the price was to high for me but today I bought one for my 30th birthday!


Congrats, a beautiful gift for your 30th.


----------



## marzipanchen

raspberrypink said:


> Love the red packets for Chinese New Year! The texture and the thickness of the paper is so meticulously done!
> Happy Chinese New Year to all who celebrates!  Have a prosperous Year of the Pig [emoji200] ahead !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327487


ooooh, the packaging and cards are exquisite! thanks for sharing.


----------



## simpleplan

Same!



littlemelody said:


> Has anyone sent out their love bracelet to the workshop for repairs before? My screws have been acting up and they said they would fix it but I'm just confused as to what "adjust symmetry" and "jewelry screw" mean. Does anyone know? Also does shining mean polishing? I'm afraid that they're gonna remove a small amount of gold when I didn't even ask for it!! Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4297549


----------



## simpleplan

Cartierlover26 said:


> Hi all, just wanted some advice. Had my love bracelet white gold for about 2 weeks now and when I push it up my arm(so it sits on me tighter) I can feel it click open a little bit. It’s only a very tiny gap where the screws are but then if I push it together I can click it closed? Is this normal?


Mine is new and did that for the entire first month and I couldn’t take it anymore I sent it in, and now it’s being recalibrated and new screws replaced. You should bring yours in they’ll gladly fix it.


----------



## smiley13tree

Hi ladies, for those of you who scuba dive, do you wear your love bracelet in the water? If you do, do you protect it or anything?


----------



## CartierLVer

smiley13tree said:


> Hi ladies, for those of you who scuba dive, do you wear your love bracelet in the water? If you do, do you protect it or anything?



You should purchase a sport band. That way it’ll be protected from scrapes and maybe falling off your wrist!


----------



## annanas

I’ve been scuba diving with mine and no issues (did lose two earrings though ), but you might want to cover it to protect from scrapes. I have loctite in the screws which probably helps too.


----------



## smiley13tree

annanas said:


> I’ve been scuba diving with mine and no issues (did lose two earrings though ), but you might want to cover it to protect from scrapes. I have loctite in the screws which probably helps too.



Thank you so much! Curious, how do you cover your bracelet?


----------



## smiley13tree

CartierLVer said:


> You should purchase a sport band. That way it’ll be protected from scrapes and maybe falling off your wrist!



Thank you for the tip!


----------



## honeypeach

I have wanted the Cartier full love bracelet for 10 years, just never pull the trigger (and spent all money on lots of clothes, shoes and bags instead).
I was recently involved in a motor vehicle accident on my way home from work, where I was a pedestrian and a crazy car accelerated towards me at a crossing, sent me rolled on bonnet of the car and rolled back down.. Very traumatic experience.
I'm mostly recovered after eight months and went into Cartier yesterday, tried the bracelet on and absolutely love it. But my only concern is, what happens if there is another emergency situation and no one knows there is a screwdriver in my bag?
Yes, I understand in that situation, life is more valuable than a love bracelet, but it will break my heart (and my bank) to wake up to the news that the love bracelet is cut by the hospital staff?
I know there is the love bangle but my wrist is too thin for any bangle... these tiny wrists will pass through any  opening. (JUC was another suggestion by the SA, but my true love is the original LOVE...)
Does anyone have similar concerns when wearing the full love bracelet?


----------



## **Ann**

honeypeach said:


> I have wanted the Cartier full love bracelet for 10 years, just never pull the trigger (and spent all money on lots of clothes, shoes and bags instead).
> I was recently involved in a motor vehicle accident on my way home from work, where I was a pedestrian and a crazy car accelerated towards me at a crossing, sent me rolled on bonnet of the car and rolled back down.. Very traumatic experience.
> I'm mostly recovered after eight months and went into Cartier yesterday, tried the bracelet on and absolutely love it. But my only concern is, what happens if there is another emergency situation and no one knows there is a screwdriver in my bag?
> Yes, I understand in that situation, life is more valuable than a love bracelet, but it will break my heart (and my bank) to wake up to the news that the love bracelet is cut by the hospital staff?
> I know there is the love bangle but my wrist is too thin for any bangle... these tiny wrists will pass through any  opening. (JUC was another suggestion by the SA, but my true love is the original LOVE...)
> Does anyone have similar concerns when wearing the full love bracelet?



Insure it.


----------



## jimmie staton

honeypeach said:


> I have wanted the Cartier full love bracelet for 10 years, just never pull the trigger (and spent all money on lots of clothes, shoes and bags instead).
> I was recently involved in a motor vehicle accident on my way home from work, where I was a pedestrian and a crazy car accelerated towards me at a crossing, sent me rolled on bonnet of the car and rolled back down.. Very traumatic experience.
> I'm mostly recovered after eight months and went into Cartier yesterday, tried the bracelet on and absolutely love it. But my only concern is, what happens if there is another emergency situation and no one knows there is a screwdriver in my bag?
> Yes, I understand in that situation, life is more valuable than a love bracelet, but it will break my heart (and my bank) to wake up to the news that the love bracelet is cut by the hospital staff?
> I know there is the love bangle but my wrist is too thin for any bangle... these tiny wrists will pass through any  opening. (JUC was another suggestion by the SA, but my true love is the original LOVE...)
> Does anyone have similar concerns when wearing the full love bracelet?


I am so sorry to hear and I get it... I was hurt before and spent 364 days of the year on the what if's in case on the 365 day something bad will happen and I get hurt again... I was living my life in fear and it was no fun... I put myself in a self imposed prison for many years. I had to say to myself "Live your life in abundance". It doesn't have to be buying Cartier jewelry everyday, it could just be to live. You can't do anything about the past, you can't predict the future... You can live for today. Also, if an emergency happens, the paramedics or hospital staff will use the mini jaws of life to cut the JUC just like the Love or any other piece of jewelry... their job is to save you... not the jewelry. I wish you well in your recovery and I pray that you have continued success. The Love bracelet will be a nice way to celebrate the life that you was blessed to have. especially if this is what you truly desire... when you are ready.
"J!m"


----------



## honeypeach

jimmie staton said:


> I am so sorry to hear and I get it... I was hurt before and spent 364 days of the year on the what if's in case on the 365 day something bad will happen and I get hurt again... I was living my life in fear and it was no fun... I put myself in a self imposed prison for many years. I had to say to myself "Live your life in abundance". It doesn't have to be buying Cartier jewelry everyday, it could just be to live. You can't do anything about the past, you can't predict the future... You can live for today. Also, if an emergency happens, the paramedics or hospital staff will use the mini jaws of life to cut the JUC just like the Love or any other piece of jewelry... their job is to save you... not the jewelry. I wish you well in your recovery and I pray that you have continued success. The Love bracelet will be a nice way to celebrate the life that you was blessed to have. especially if this is what you truly desire... when you are ready.
> "J!m"



I agreed with you. I guess the accident did traumatised me pretty badly. Now whenever I’m driving on the road, I would suddenly imagine the car driving in the opposite direction will lose control and crash into me, same when I’m crossing the road as a pedestrian.

That’s not who I was before(spend $ buy Hermes Chanel Louboutin, enjoy life!), I guess some point in life we will all come to realisation how weak life can be, and it can be gone in a split of second, or by a stupid act of a stranger.

Thank you for your reply, I guess I will have a new bracelet soon.


----------



## Kaoli

honeypeach said:


> I agreed with you. I guess the accident did traumatised me pretty badly. Now whenever I’m driving on the road, I would suddenly imagine the car driving in the opposite direction will lose control and crash into me, same when I’m crossing the road as a pedestrian.
> 
> That’s not who I was before(spend $ buy Hermes Chanel Louboutin, enjoy life!), I guess some point in life we will all come to realisation how weak life can be, and it can be gone in a split of second, or by a stupid act of a stranger.
> 
> Thank you for your reply, I guess I will have a new bracelet soon.



I wish you all the best and hopefully that awful feeling will pass... Month ago I had a car accident where I was trying to run away from the collision and I ended up on a tree, nothing happened to me but since then I am terrified of being in the car and I haven’t been driving but before that I was in the car all the time... so I know how awful that feeling is [emoji20] just hoping it will pass with time...


----------



## jimmie staton

honeypeach said:


> I agreed with you. I guess the accident did traumatised me pretty badly. Now whenever I’m driving on the road, I would suddenly imagine the car driving in the opposite direction will lose control and crash into me, same when I’m crossing the road as a pedestrian.
> 
> That’s not who I was before(spend $ buy Hermes Chanel Louboutin, enjoy life!), I guess some point in life we will all come to realisation how weak life can be, and it can be gone in a split of second, or by a stupid act of a stranger.
> 
> Thank you for your reply, I guess I will have a new bracelet soon.


Sounds like you are on the road to recovery...the next part will be a little tough, but you can do it. The hard part to do next is to forgive. Forgiveness is not for the other person... it's for you. What happened to you was absolutely horrible. Try not to hold a grudge, it's okay to hold a memory though. Holding a memory just reminds you that you are alive and survived and now will thrive...you have been delivered from something that you didn't deserve.. You deserve to be here on this earth.  Holding a grudge will hold you back from growing, loving, living and learning. It will high jack your wealth, health and happiness. I used to believe that life was short... now I realize that life is long... if you don't believe me... try to name something you've done longer than life ? Your life deserves you and you deserve a good life. Can't wait to see your celebratory Love Bracelet post and more.
"J!m"


----------



## goldengirl123

honeypeach said:


> I have wanted the Cartier full love bracelet for 10 years, just never pull the trigger (and spent all money on lots of clothes, shoes and bags instead).
> I was recently involved in a motor vehicle accident on my way home from work, where I was a pedestrian and a crazy car accelerated towards me at a crossing, sent me rolled on bonnet of the car and rolled back down.. Very traumatic experience.
> I'm mostly recovered after eight months and went into Cartier yesterday, tried the bracelet on and absolutely love it. But my only concern is, what happens if there is another emergency situation and no one knows there is a screwdriver in my bag?
> Yes, I understand in that situation, life is more valuable than a love bracelet, but it will break my heart (and my bank) to wake up to the news that the love bracelet is cut by the hospital staff?
> I know there is the love bangle but my wrist is too thin for any bangle... these tiny wrists will pass through any  opening. (JUC was another suggestion by the SA, but my true love is the original LOVE...)
> Does anyone have similar concerns when wearing the full love bracelet?





Insure it and enjoy it!


----------



## Vhermes212

For stacking love bracelets- do you have to go up a size to fit further up the arm?


----------



## HM1983

I got my first Love! It's the new small with 6 diamonds. I eventually want a four diamond classic love to stack with it. Excuse the marks from my fitbit.


----------



## missisa07

Vhermes212 said:


> For stacking love bracelets- do you have to go up a size to fit further up the arm?


Some people stack different sizes, but they WILL overlap with movement = more scratching/it's just annoying.  It's best to keep them all the same size.  If you plan to stack a TON of Love bracelets, it's better to size up to make sure they'll all stack nicely.


----------



## Cartierlover26

I bought the white gold version because it matched my watch (I don’t usually wear both on the same wrist just to show you). But now I want a yellow gold something. Juste in clou thin or love bracelet thin version with diamonds? I feel like two of the regular sized ones would be too much on my wrist because it’s so small. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4338957


----------



## NOIRetMoi

honeypeach said:


> I have wanted the Cartier full love bracelet for 10 years, just never pull the trigger (and spent all money on lots of clothes, shoes and bags instead).
> I was recently involved in a motor vehicle accident on my way home from work, where I was a pedestrian and a crazy car accelerated towards me at a crossing, sent me rolled on bonnet of the car and rolled back down.. Very traumatic experience.
> I'm mostly recovered after eight months and went into Cartier yesterday, tried the bracelet on and absolutely love it. But my only concern is, what happens if there is another emergency situation and no one knows there is a screwdriver in my bag?
> Yes, I understand in that situation, life is more valuable than a love bracelet, but it will break my heart (and my bank) to wake up to the news that the love bracelet is cut by the hospital staff?
> I know there is the love bangle but my wrist is too thin for any bangle... these tiny wrists will pass through any  opening. (JUC was another suggestion by the SA, but my true love is the original LOVE...)
> Does anyone have similar concerns when wearing the full love bracelet?


I’m so sorry to hear your story. Hope time will heal the remainder of your traumas *hugs*
The thin Pavè Love bracelet has a hinge on one side and a clasp on the other, you can open and close without a screwdriver. Why don’t you go in, tell them your story and see if they can customize a bracelet for you? The worst it can happen is that they say no, right?


----------



## andforpoise

missisa07 said:


> Once or twice a year is fine!  I definitely worry about the people who take it off daily or even a few times a week, that will definitely wear the screws down over time. I personally take mine off about. 2-3x a year just to really deep clean it, especially the hinge area.


Ok sorry I'm new to Cartier, but swimming and taking a shower with the bracelet on is ok?


----------



## Makenna

andforpoise said:


> Ok sorry I'm new to Cartier, but swimming and taking a shower with the bracelet on is ok?


Yes absolutely!  I even scuba dive with mine underneath my wet suit.


----------



## andforpoise

Makenna said:


> Yes absolutely!  I even scuba dive with mine underneath my wet suit.


Oh wow [emoji7] thanks for responding!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

andforpoise said:


> Ok sorry I'm new to Cartier, but swimming and taking a shower with the bracelet on is ok?


As long as you don’t swim too fast or the water is not too hot, you should be fine.
Just kidding 
I haven’t taken mine off in years and nothing has happened to it, so nothing to worry about, other than you’ll sound every metal detector at the airport and will be checked every time, but it’s no big deal.


----------



## missisa07

andforpoise said:


> Ok sorry I'm new to Cartier, but swimming and taking a shower with the bracelet on is ok?


Absolutely.  I would definitely make sure to tighten the screws first before swimming though, especially if you're swimming in the ocean.  If you're worried it might fall off or get scratched/bumped while exercising or swimming, put a sweatband over it.    Showering is totally fine, in fact, I consider that "cleaning" time for the bracelet.


----------



## andforpoise

missisa07 said:


> Absolutely.  I would definitely make sure to tighten the screws first before swimming though, especially if you're swimming in the ocean.  If you're worried it might fall off or get scratched/bumped while exercising or swimming, put a sweatband over it.    Showering is totally fine, in fact, I consider that "cleaning" time for the bracelet.


Thanks for the advice! I appreciate it [emoji4]


----------



## Bee-licious

whoops said:


> This.
> 
> I dropped documents in the Dropbox and never got the refund processed. No way to follow up it seems.


Before dropping off, ALWAYS take a photo of your stamped customs forms. Sometimes the forms get lost but you can email global blue or Premiere Tax to inquire and they will ask for a photo. This happens all the time but once you show them you have a stamped photo, you get your refund right away! They are super nice after they see a photo. I even had a guy expedite my refund within 24 hours because the time limit to file was the next day and I still got my refund!


----------



## Bee-licious

Cartier Forever said:


> My friend still cannot get the VAT refund by putting the documents in the dropbox and she said this happens sometimes. It has been 6 months already and seems there is no way to claim it. If you can get the bracelet at heathrow, always get it there. It's the cheapest even comparing to Hong Kong.


Before dropping off, ALWAYS take a photo of your stamped customs forms. Sometimes the forms get lost but you can email global blue or Premiere Tax to inquire and they will ask for a photo. This happens all the time but once you show them you have a stamped photo, you get your refund right away! They are super nice after they see a photo. I even had a guy expedite my refund within 24 hours because the time limit to file was the next day and I still got my refund!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Bee-licious said:


> Before dropping off, ALWAYS take a photo of your stamped customs forms. Sometimes the forms get lost but you can email global blue or Premiere Tax to inquire and they will ask for a photo. This happens all the time but once you show them you have a stamped photo, you get your refund right away! They are super nice after they see a photo. I even had a guy expedite my refund within 24 hours because the time limit to file was the next day and I still got my refund!


Thanks for your suggestions  which are really wise[emoji106]


----------



## Bee-licious

lanimalina said:


> Does anyone have any experience with getting their VAT refund denied? I want to buy a love bracelet in Paris but I have an early morning flight before the VAT offices at the airport open...I THINK I have the option of leaving my documents in the dropbox at the office to process, but it just doesn't seem like a guarantee I'll get it back.
> I could also get it at the Heathrow airport later- can anyone tell me the price for the basic RG love bracelet at the airport? I wonder if that's still cheaper than getting it in Paris and messing with the VAT refund?


Sorry I’m triple posting but I wanted everyone to see that you can safeguard yourself from not getting a refund:

Before dropping off, ALWAYS take a photo of your stamped customs forms. Sometimes the forms get lost but you can email global blue or Premiere Tax to inquire and they will ask for a photo. This happens all the time but once you show them you have a stamped photo, you get your refund right away! They are super nice after they see a photo. I even had a guy expedite my refund within 24 hours because the time limit to file was the next day and I still got my refund!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Put on the new 6 diamonds thin finally. The diamonds are tiny but do add some bling to my stack[emoji51]


----------



## Chanelandco

Cartier Forever said:


> Put on the new 6 diamonds thin finally. The diamonds are tiny but do add some bling to my stack[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341428
> View attachment 4341429


Your stack is Gorgeous! I love it! ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Cartier Forever said:


> Put on the new 6 diamonds thin finally. The diamonds are tiny but do add some bling to my stack[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341428
> View attachment 4341429


----------



## goldengirl123

Cartier Forever said:


> Put on the new 6 diamonds thin finally. The diamonds are tiny but do add some bling to my stack[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341428
> View attachment 4341429




Such a beautiful stack! What are the colors of your bracelets? Are some of them pg and some YG?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Chanelandco said:


> Your stack is Gorgeous! I love it! [emoji173]️


Thank you[emoji51]


----------



## Cartier Forever

goldengirl123 said:


> Such a beautiful stack! What are the colors of your bracelets? Are some of them pg and some YG?


The 2 classic are PG and the 2 thin are YG.


----------



## goldengirl123

Cartier Forever said:


> The 2 classic are PG and the 2 thin are YG.


Thank you. They are stunning!


----------



## uyalison

Storm Spirit said:


> There's a small Cartier boutique (part of Les Boutiques) at YVR airport's international terminal, but when I passed through a couple of days ago they only appeared to stock watches. Don't know if you can ask for pieces to be transferred - if so, then at tax free prices this could be cheaper than Heathrow.



I call them.  They really only sell watches, nothing else.


----------



## nadiap

whoops said:


> This.
> 
> I dropped documents in the Dropbox and never got the refund processed. No way to follow up it seems.


Did you keep a copy of the document or take a picture of it?  Each form has a unique number, you can submit an investigation online using that number.  It happened to me (not with Cartier but with a Bulgari ring back in 2012) - I ended up getting my VAT refund after they investigated.


----------



## nadiap

mstran87 said:


> I recently got my Love bracelet at CDG Airport ( Vat free )on the last week of November.
> 
> The price:
> Reg Classic Love - 5355
> Reg Classic Just Un Clou - 5841
> Thin Love - 3452
> Thin Just Un Clou - 2602
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


How much in duties/taxes were you charged for the bracelet when you landed in USA?  Just curious..


----------



## Jill N

My new love silk cord bracelet..[emoji173]️


----------



## Tonimichelle

Jill N said:


> My new love silk cord bracelet..[emoji173]️


It’s gorgeous, congrats! I have the white gold and ceramic trinity and so tempted by this one as would match perfectly with my trinity and WG love. Ugh, another one to add to the wish list. TPF is so dangerous for my bank balance! Enjoy


----------



## nobluewithout

photo doesn’t do it justice >◡<


----------



## GoldFish8

Cartier Forever said:


> Put on the new 6 diamonds thin finally. The diamonds are tiny but do add some bling to my stack[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341428
> View attachment 4341429


Gorgeous!! I’m so glad you have what your heart desires with the last thin with diamonds! It looks stunning in your stack!  How is the weight so far? I know you were a little concerned before about a 4th being too heavy.


----------



## Cartier Forever

GoldFish8 said:


> Gorgeous!! I’m so glad you have what your heart desires with the last thin with diamonds! It looks stunning in your stack! [emoji813] How is the weight so far? I know you were a little concerned before about a 4th being too heavy.


Thank you GoldFish8[emoji11] Not too bad for the weight[emoji12] But I think it should be my last love bracelet[emoji28]


----------



## Makenna

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4347118
> 
> photo doesn’t do it justice >◡<


It's stunning, congrats!


----------



## nobluewithout

Makenna said:


> It's stunning, congrats!



thanks ^ - ^ that’s my one and only 
haha


----------



## MrsTLP

Opinions please.  DIVORCED 

I just got divorced and I have a 4Diamond YG love bracelet.  I want to trade it for something else that symbolizes a new beginning or freedom.  I love the love bracelet, but my ex says it symbolizes his love so it creeps me out to wear it anymore.  Any recommendations on where to trade and what to get in its place?


----------



## americanroyal89

MrsTLP said:


> Opinions please.  DIVORCED
> 
> I just got divorced and I have a 4Diamond YG love bracelet.  I want to trade it for something else that symbolizes a new beginning or freedom.  I love the love bracelet, but my ex says it symbolizes his love so it creeps me out to wear it anymore.  Any recommendations on where to trade and what to get in its place?



I don’t know where to trade it, maybe sell it on like fashionphile?

But I say since you love the love bracelet, you should buy yourself one. I bought my own because I figured no one was going to love me more than I love myself. Selfish maybe, but I’m ok with that lol. 

Whatever you get, make sure it’s all about you.


----------



## goldengirl123

americanroyal89 said:


> I don’t know where to trade it, maybe sell it on like fashionphile?
> 
> But I say since you love the love bracelet, you should buy yourself one. I bought my own because I figured no one was going to love me more than I love myself. Selfish maybe, but I’m ok with that lol.
> 
> Whatever you get, make sure it’s all about you.




I agree! Sell it and buy yourself a new one.  You could even engrave it with something meaningful to you to symbolize your new beginning.


----------



## Cogmarks

MrsTLP said:


> Opinions please.  DIVORCED
> 
> I just got divorced and I have a 4Diamond YG love bracelet.  I want to trade it for something else that symbolizes a new beginning or freedom.  I love the love bracelet, but my ex says it symbolizes his love so it creeps me out to wear it anymore.  Any recommendations on where to trade and what to get in its place?


Check True Facet. They are a reputable online reseller of designer jewelry and high end watches. You can list your bracelet yourself on their site or consign with them. They also allow trade-in for items on their site, but I have been made ridiculous offers for nice Cartier and Tiffany jewelry to trade in, so I don’t recommend that. I think your best bet would be to consign with them. Good luck.


----------



## Cogmarks

honeypeach said:


> I have wanted the Cartier full love bracelet for 10 years, just never pull the trigger (and spent all money on lots of clothes, shoes and bags instead).
> I was recently involved in a motor vehicle accident on my way home from work, where I was a pedestrian and a crazy car accelerated towards me at a crossing, sent me rolled on bonnet of the car and rolled back down.. Very traumatic experience.
> I'm mostly recovered after eight months and went into Cartier yesterday, tried the bracelet on and absolutely love it. But my only concern is, what happens if there is another emergency situation and no one knows there is a screwdriver in my bag?
> Yes, I understand in that situation, life is more valuable than a love bracelet, but it will break my heart (and my bank) to wake up to the news that the love bracelet is cut by the hospital staff?
> I know there is the love bangle but my wrist is too thin for any bangle... these tiny wrists will pass through any  opening. (JUC was another suggestion by the SA, but my true love is the original LOVE...)
> Does anyone have similar concerns when wearing the full love bracelet?


That is why you would insure your bracelet. If it gets cut off of your arm, file an insurance claim. Life is too short to spend it worrying. I am sorry about your accident. I hope you will have a complete recovery.


----------



## Storm Spirit

MrsTLP said:


> Opinions please.  DIVORCED
> 
> I just got divorced and I have a 4Diamond YG love bracelet.  I want to trade it for something else that symbolizes a new beginning or freedom.  I love the love bracelet, but my ex says it symbolizes his love so it creeps me out to wear it anymore.  Any recommendations on where to trade and what to get in its place?



I don't see why you should deny yourself what you love because of anyone else. Sell it and buy a new one (could be a different metal, more/less diamonds, etc) to symbolise love for yourself, because you deserve it


----------



## Sugarana

xnaaat said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Does anyone have any knowledge of the price of the love bracelet (no diamonds) in Vietnam?
> It is currently 8,800AUD (including 10% tax) in Australian.
> Im doing some travelling there next month to visit family and hopefully will get one there


Hi there- I am curious about this as well. Did you find out the answer to this?


----------



## HM1983

americanroyal89 said:


> I don’t know where to trade it, maybe sell it on like fashionphile?
> 
> But I say since you love the love bracelet, you should buy yourself one. I bought my own because I figured no one was going to love me more than I love myself. Selfish maybe, but I’m ok with that lol.
> 
> Whatever you get, make sure it’s all about you.



 Exact same as americanroyal89. I just bought myself a thin love with the exact "no one is going to love me as much as I love me" in mind. I'm planning to buy myself a 4 diamond classic love next. I would sell your current one and get yourself one. I like the idea above about having something meaningful to you engraved.


----------



## missisa07

MrsTLP said:


> Opinions please.  DIVORCED
> 
> I just got divorced and I have a 4Diamond YG love bracelet.  I want to trade it for something else that symbolizes a new beginning or freedom.  I love the love bracelet, but my ex says it symbolizes his love so it creeps me out to wear it anymore.  Any recommendations on where to trade and what to get in its place?


The juste un clou!  The nail reminds me of carpentry...  Building new things.  You're building a new fresh start for yourself now!  Or, like someone else said, if you truly like the style of the Love, sell it and buy yourself another one--maybe in another gold color or stone combination.


----------



## iCoCo

Please help me decide - t's for my 50th bday. 
Can't decide which will be most special
option 1:  classic 4 diamonds "yellow" gold - $10,100
option 2:  thin 6 diamonds "Yellow" gold and classic no diamonds "yellow" gold - Stacking - $12,300
option 3:  thin 6 diamonds "Rose" gold and classic no diamonds "yellow" gold - Stacking - $12,300

Thanks


----------



## goldengirl123

iCoCo said:


> Please help me decide - t's for my 50th bday.
> Can't decide which will be most special
> option 1:  classic 4 diamonds "yellow" gold - $10,100
> option 2:  thin 6 diamonds "Yellow" gold and classic no diamonds "yellow" gold - Stacking - $12,300
> option 3:  thin 6 diamonds "Rose" gold and classic no diamonds "yellow" gold - Stacking - $12,300
> 
> Thanks


I’d go with the classic 4 diamond YG.


----------



## honeypeach

iCoCo said:


> Please help me decide - t's for my 50th bday.
> Can't decide which will be most special
> option 1:  classic 4 diamonds "yellow" gold - $10,100
> option 2:  thin 6 diamonds "Yellow" gold and classic no diamonds "yellow" gold - Stacking - $12,300
> option 3:  thin 6 diamonds "Rose" gold and classic no diamonds "yellow" gold - Stacking - $12,300
> 
> Thanks



I would go with option 2. 
I just went to the boutique this morning. Honestly, the classic love (with or without diamond) has good weight and feel, but I can't stop thinking how boring it would be for my wrist to just have one.
Before you know it, you might want to buy more LOVE, JUC or other brand bracelets to spice things up.
The classic YG + thin 6Ds YG love combo is more interesting. YG's colour is definitely the most rich out of the three.


----------



## kewave

Option 3, stacking is more fun with different metal colors


----------



## jssl1688

iCoCo said:


> Please help me decide - t's for my 50th bday.
> Can't decide which will be most special
> option 1:  classic 4 diamonds "yellow" gold - $10,100
> option 2:  thin 6 diamonds "Yellow" gold and classic no diamonds "yellow" gold - Stacking - $12,300
> option 3:  thin 6 diamonds "Rose" gold and classic no diamonds "yellow" gold - Stacking - $12,300
> 
> Thanks



Is there an option to go slightly over budget? I think stacking a regular and small would be lovely. However I’m not a fan of the small with diamonds. The impact of the original with diamonds (albeit beautiful) is already not that prominent, in the small I definitely didn’t see much sparkle and value. I’d choose to go with a classic yg 4 dia and a small plain rg. If going over budget is an issue then I choose option one. Classic with 4 dia wins. U can always go back and add more later.


----------



## miznina

Classic all the way! Timeless design and a stand alone piece but also great to stack [emoji813]️


----------



## Cristyfitzy79

CGORO2 said:


> hi everyone, just out of curiosity is there a way that we can verify or check the serial number of Cartier jewelries? I've heard people saying that there's a way you can check the serial numbers especially if buying preloved pieces. Has anybody done that or know if that's even possible? Thanks a lot in advance



It’s my problem too. I was given a cartier love bangle 18k but has 3 letter and 6 numbers serial code and i have tried a few companies but they don’t authenticate them


----------



## Kaoli

Cogmarks said:


> That is why you would insure your bracelet. If it gets cut off of your arm, file an insurance claim. Life is too short to spend it worrying. I am sorry about your accident. I hope you will have a complete recovery.



Do you know where the bracelet can be insured? Tia!


----------



## iCoCo

goldengirl123 said:


> I’d go with the classic 4 diamond YG.


Thanks so much for your suggestion.  Thinking hard.


----------



## iCoCo

kewave said:


> Option 3, stacking is more fun with different metal colors


Thanks.  Will keep this in mind since this is my first venture with LOVE bracelets.


----------



## iCoCo

honeypeach said:


> I would go with option 2.
> I just went to the boutique this morning. Honestly, the classic love (with or without diamond) has good weight and feel, but I can't stop thinking how boring it would be for my wrist to just have one.
> Before you know it, you might want to buy more LOVE, JUC or other brand bracelets to spice things up.
> The classic YG + thin 6Ds YG love combo is more interesting. YG's colour is definitely the most rich out of the three.


This combo was my first thought.  Look great on the wrist.  But the idea of wearing 2 bracelets daily seems a bit too much.
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## iCoCo

jssl1688 said:


> Is there an option to go slightly over budget? I think stacking a regular and small would be lovely. However I’m not a fan of the small with diamonds. The impact of the original with diamonds (albeit beautiful) is already not that prominent, in the small I definitely didn’t see much sparkle and value. I’d choose to go with a classic yg 4 dia and a small plain rg. If going over budget is an issue then I choose option one. Classic with 4 dia wins. U can always go back and add more later.


hehe...I will be over budget.  Originally, it was just the thin with 6 diamonds.  Then hubby and I agree that since it's a milestone bday, we can go up to $10k-ish.  and when i tried on the combo (#2 option), both look great on the wrist and together.  But the 4 diamonds classic just look so beautiful on its own too.  Hence the confusion. 
To have the combo you suggested here would be wonderful.
So, i am thinking hard of just getting the 4 diamonds classic, stay in budget and add more later.  
Will update soon. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Tonimichelle

iCoCo said:


> hehe...I will be over budget.  Originally, it was just the thin with 6 diamonds.  Then hubby and I agree that since it's a milestone bday, we can go up to $10k-ish.  and when i tried on the combo (#2 option), both look great on the wrist and together.  But the 4 diamonds classic just look so beautiful on its own too.  Hence the confusion.
> To have the combo you suggested here would be wonderful.
> So, i am thinking hard of just getting the 4 diamonds classic, stay in budget and add more later.
> Will update soon. Thanks for the suggestion.


I’d go with the one classic, either with or without diamonds and see how you feel about wearing it 24/7. I love the look of one classic love bracelet. Then if you’d like to stack you could look at adding something else at a later date. Either a thin love, JUC, cord bracelet or something else all together!


----------



## americanroyal89

Tonimichelle said:


> I’d go with the one classic, either with or without diamonds and see how you feel about wearing it 24/7. I love the look of one classic love bracelet. Then if you’d like to stack you could look at adding something else at a later date. Either a thin love, JUC, cord bracelet or something else all together!



I agree with this. One classic is timeless. You cannot go wrong. It’s simple, chic, elegant, and will always look good. 

Then later you can decide if you want to stack and build from there.


----------



## Makenna

Kaoli said:


> Do you know where the bracelet can be insured? Tia!


You could go through your home owners or renters insurance company.


----------



## Kindness3

Storm Spirit said:


> I don't see why you should deny yourself what you love because of anyone else. Sell it and buy a new one (could be a different metal, more/less diamonds, etc) to symbolise love for yourself, because you deserve it


I would try selling it yourself ,good luck I can total understand what u mean ,I would do the same thing .Vie de Diamant try here if you really want to tried or sell it


----------



## missisa07

Cristyfitzy79 said:


> It’s my problem too. I was given a cartier love bangle 18k but has 3 letter and 6 numbers serial code and i have tried a few companies but they don’t authenticate them


If you're near to a Cartier store, the best thing to do would bring it in and ask for a cleaning or polish.  They'll verify if it's authentic before servicing.  It should be noted though, that these days the replicas are getting extremely good, even made in 18k, and the makers of the replicas can use actual serial numbers from real bracelets and just duplicate them...


----------



## Storm Spirit

missisa07 said:


> If you're near to a Cartier store, the best thing to do would bring it in and ask for a cleaning or polish.  They'll verify if it's authentic before servicing.  It should be noted though, that these days the replicas are getting extremely good, even made in 18k, and the makers of the replicas can use actual serial numbers from real bracelets and just duplicate them...



I agree  replicas are scarily convincing these days - real gold, real diamonds, custom serial numbers, etc. It's no longer a simple case of googling the serial for duplicates.


----------



## Kindness3

MrsTLP said:


> Opinions please.  DIVORCED
> 
> I just got divorced and I have a 4Diamond YG love bracelet.  I want to trade it for something else that symbolizes a new beginning or freedom.  I love the love bracelet, but my ex says it symbolizes his love so it creeps me out to wear it anymore.  Any recommendations on where to trade and what to get in its place?


Vie de Diamant this site very reliable sources for what u needed .I highly recommended them our try selling it yourself ,I can understand how you feel .I would feel same way.please keep us updated, I hope all works out for you.im sorry for your divorced I know they are very emotional and painfully too


----------



## Cat2708

Has anyone had the screws underside feel slightly sharp after tightening to the end?
 It scrapes my skin abit and doesn’t feel smooth when I rub my finger underneath. 
It also doesn’t show anything sticking out completely. 

I remember a while back someone posted about their screw poking out ( can’t find it ). 

Thanks !


----------



## Saraja

I know there are so many threads about this but am having a hard time tracking one down. Does anyone know what a Rose Love Bracelet costs at Heathrow Airport as a US citizen?


----------



## Cartier Forever

Saraja said:


> I know there are so many threads about this but am having a hard time tracking one down. Does anyone know what a Rose Love Bracelet costs at Heathrow Airport as a US citizen?


According to my understanding, should be the price in the pic less 20% of VAT.


----------



## carty1

My bracelet has different markings inside, but I know Cartier has 3-4 different factorys which have different markings depending on where it's coming from.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Cat2708 said:


> Has anyone had the screws underside feel slightly sharp after tightening to the end?
> It scrapes my skin abit and doesn’t feel smooth when I rub my finger underneath.
> It also doesn’t show anything sticking out completely.
> 
> I remember a while back someone posted about their screw poking out ( can’t find it ).
> 
> Thanks !


I had this issue once myself. I took it back to Cartier and they just put a new screw in, due to the model I had. They can also 'file' it down a bit. They can also replace if it is new.


----------



## JetSetGo!

carty1 said:


> Hi!! Can anyone help me authenticate this love bracelet? My bracelet has different markings inside, but I know Cartier has 3-4 different factorys which have different markings depending on where it's coming from. I just want to make sure before I purchase! Thanks in advance!



Please post all jewelry auth questions here

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-jewelry.910857/

Thanks!


----------



## SMS_305

Hi - Hoping someone can help. How hard is it to exchange the love bracelet at the store? I heard the corporate rule is that they do not give exchanges. I received a love bracelet size 16 but I really need a 15 and I'm so scared that I won't be able to exchange for the size I really need. HELP!


----------



## MainlyBailey

SMS_305 said:


> Hi - Hoping someone can help. How hard is it to exchange the love bracelet at the store? I heard the corporate rule is that they do not give exchanges. I received a love bracelet size 16 but I really need a 15 and I'm so scared that I won't be able to exchange for the size I really need. HELP!


I've done it before. Got a size 15 and changed it to 16 for my first Love. It was a breeze. I called ahead to make sure they had a 16 in stock so I didnt make a worthless trip. This was at the Short Hills mall in NJ.


----------



## SMS_305

mzhurshie said:


> I've done it before. Got a size 15 and changed it to 16 for my first Love. It was a breeze. I called ahead to make sure they had a 16 in stock so I didnt make a worthless trip. This was at the Short Hills mall in NJ.



Thanks for the response @mzhurshie ! Did you go back to the same boutique you got it from though? My husband bought it for me on a work trip in a different city.


----------



## Kaoli

SMS_305 said:


> Thanks for the response @mzhurshie ! Did you go back to the same boutique you got it from though? My husband bought it for me on a work trip in a different city.



Im not sure about the exchange but with the size 15 I think they have to order it for you because usually at the boutiques they have 16 and up. I would call ahead to make sure!


----------



## MainlyBailey

SMS_305 said:


> Thanks for the response @mzhurshie ! Did you go back to the same boutique you got it from though? My husband bought it for me on a work trip in a different city.


It was an online purchase and returned at my usual boutique. I tried it on once, put it back in the box, drove over the next week, and no problem exchanging. You should be fine if it's in original new condition. Good luck!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Kaoli said:


> Im not sure about the exchange but with the size 15 I think they have to order it for you because usually at the boutiques they have 16 and up. I would call ahead to make sure!


Yes I'd do the same. I called ahead too.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Kaoli said:


> Im not sure about the exchange but with the size 15 I think they have to order it for you because usually at the boutiques they have 16 and up. I would call ahead to make sure!


Yes I'd do the same. I called ahead too.


----------



## tulipfield

Hi folks:

I bought my Love recently, and now I’m wondering if I got it too loose.  I had requested it in either a 15 or a 16 (they had both in stock), but the SA said the 15 is just “so tiny,” so I didn’t insist on trying it on and just got the 16.

I know some people like the loose bangle look, but that is not for me.  It’s not so loose that it turns around by itself, but I can turn it around with a bit of effort if I twist it with my other hand.  

It’s too late to take it back, but I’m thinking of getting a rose gold Love to stack with it, and I’m wondering if it will be annoying to have two that are this loose.  

Alternatively, I am wondering if 15 really would be too tight.

For reference, my wrist is about 14 cm.  Thanks!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

tulipfield said:


> Hi folks:
> 
> I bought my Love recently, and now I’m wondering if I got it too loose.  I had requested it in either a 15 or a 16 (they had both in stock), but the SA said the 15 is just “so tiny,” so I didn’t insist on trying it on and just got the 16.
> 
> I know some people like the loose bangle look, but that is not for me.  It’s not so loose that it turns around by itself, but I can turn it around with a bit of effort if I twist it with my other hand.
> 
> It’s too late to take it back, but I’m thinking of getting a rose gold Love to stack with it, and I’m wondering if it will be annoying to have two that are this loose.
> 
> Alternatively, I am wondering if 15 really would be too tight.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is about 14 cm.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4390316
> View attachment 4390317



I have very thin wrists as well, and got the 16. After second-guessing myself, I went back to the store just to try the 15 on (the 16 is like a bangle on me, and easily turns all the time). I discovered the 16 is the perfect size for me, because my wrist bone juts out a lot and it would have been painful/irritating to have the bracelet hit the bone all throughout the day. Not saying it'll be the same for you because everyone's wrists are different, but that's something I wasn't thinking of prior to trying it out in store. I would suggest trying the 15 on just for peace of mind!


----------



## andforpoise

tulipfield said:


> Hi folks:
> 
> I bought my Love recently, and now I’m wondering if I got it too loose.  I had requested it in either a 15 or a 16 (they had both in stock), but the SA said the 15 is just “so tiny,” so I didn’t insist on trying it on and just got the 16.
> 
> I know some people like the loose bangle look, but that is not for me.  It’s not so loose that it turns around by itself, but I can turn it around with a bit of effort if I twist it with my other hand.
> 
> It’s too late to take it back, but I’m thinking of getting a rose gold Love to stack with it, and I’m wondering if it will be annoying to have two that are this loose.
> 
> Alternatively, I am wondering if 15 really would be too tight.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is about 14 cm.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4390316
> View attachment 4390317


My wrist is 14 cm as well and I tried on the 15 and it was fairly snug but I didn't think it was too snug. I also like my bracelets to be more on the snug side though.


----------



## CartierLVer

tulipfield said:


> Hi folks:
> 
> I bought my Love recently, and now I’m wondering if I got it too loose.  I had requested it in either a 15 or a 16 (they had both in stock), but the SA said the 15 is just “so tiny,” so I didn’t insist on trying it on and just got the 16.
> 
> I know some people like the loose bangle look, but that is not for me.  It’s not so loose that it turns around by itself, but I can turn it around with a bit of effort if I twist it with my other hand.
> 
> It’s too late to take it back, but I’m thinking of getting a rose gold Love to stack with it, and I’m wondering if it will be annoying to have two that are this loose.
> 
> Alternatively, I am wondering if 15 really would be too tight.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is about 14 cm.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4390316
> View attachment 4390317



It looks good from the pics you sent. But you to take into count when summer hits and your wrist/arm will swell. It is winter time so your arm is nice and slim. So that may be the “loose” feeling you are getting ATM. plus, this is a bracelet you will hardly take off so it will take to adjust. If you get it too snug it may constrict your arm or hit your wrist bone. You also have to account for your diet. If you are having second thoughts then it would be best to exchange. GL


----------



## Summerof89

Thick or thin on me? That do you guys think? This would be my first love!!!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Summerof89 said:


> Thick or thin on me? That do you guys think? This would be my first love!!!


I vote for the regular one, you can always add the thin later.


----------



## missisa07

Summerof89 said:


> Thick or thin on me? That do you guys think? This would be my first love!!!


Hands down, the regular.  The thin is nice to add to a stack, but IMO isn't enough to wear alone.


----------



## Summerof89

Cartier Forever said:


> I vote for the regular one, you can always add the thin later.





missisa07 said:


> Hands down, the regular.  The thin is nice to add to a stack, but IMO isn't enough to wear alone.



To be honest I don’t like how the regular gets put on I like how the thin one u only need to open one side and clip on then screw tight. But you guys are right I like the regular and it’s thickness. Therefore I looked into the cuff, but the cuff does not have any sizes smaller than 15. So I am very confused


----------



## Cartier Forever

Summerof89 said:


> To be honest I don’t like how the regular gets put on I like how the thin one u only need to open one side and clip on then screw tight. But you guys are right I like the regular and it’s thickness. Therefore I looked into the cuff, but the cuff does not have any sizes smaller than 15. So I am very confused


Size 16 cuff is smaller than size 16 bracelet.


----------



## Summerof89

Cartier Forever said:


> Size 16 cuff is smaller than size 16 bracelet.



It still rotated on me


----------



## Storm Spirit

Summerof89 said:


> Thick or thin on me? That do you guys think? This would be my first love!!!



Definitely the classic! Because it's classic  The thin might have some merit but unless you plan to always wear it with other bracelets, IMO it has no presence alone - the screws don't stand out and the bracelet itself is basically invisible.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

tulipfield said:


> Hi folks:
> 
> I bought my Love recently, and now I’m wondering if I got it too loose.  I had requested it in either a 15 or a 16 (they had both in stock), but the SA said the 15 is just “so tiny,” so I didn’t insist on trying it on and just got the 16.
> 
> I know some people like the loose bangle look, but that is not for me.  It’s not so loose that it turns around by itself, but I can turn it around with a bit of effort if I twist it with my other hand.
> 
> It’s too late to take it back, but I’m thinking of getting a rose gold Love to stack with it, and I’m wondering if it will be annoying to have two that are this loose.
> 
> Alternatively, I am wondering if 15 really would be too tight.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is about 14 cm.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4390316
> View attachment 4390317



I think it looks great especially if you want to stack you have to have some room instead of being tight so this is a perfect size for stacking looks great ! And also perfect for the summer days when it’s hot out and you start to swell


----------



## SMS_305

Summerof89 said:


> Thick or thin on me? That do you guys think? This would be my first love!!!


I think the regular one looks great. I agree with everyone else that you can always add the thin one later to stack  Congratulations.


----------



## SMS_305

tulipfield said:


> Hi folks:
> 
> I bought my Love recently, and now I’m wondering if I got it too loose.  I had requested it in either a 15 or a 16 (they had both in stock), but the SA said the 15 is just “so tiny,” so I didn’t insist on trying it on and just got the 16.
> 
> I know some people like the loose bangle look, but that is not for me.  It’s not so loose that it turns around by itself, but I can turn it around with a bit of effort if I twist it with my other hand.
> 
> It’s too late to take it back, but I’m thinking of getting a rose gold Love to stack with it, and I’m wondering if it will be annoying to have two that are this loose.
> 
> Alternatively, I am wondering if 15 really would be too tight.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is about 14 cm.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4390316
> View attachment 4390317



According to the online sizer from Cartier, my wrist is abut 14 - 14.5. I originally got the 16 which I think is to big on me. It can rotate itself giving me that bangle look I don't want. I am going to try and exchange it for a 15 because I prefer the more fitted look. It's so hard for us who have small wrists to get a bracelet that actually fits and not look like a bangle so I wanted to make sure if I was spending this type of money I have a bracelet that fits. Still hoping they can exchange it for me. I'm scared I won't be able too and stuck with a really expensive bangle.


----------



## guccilover21

I think the thin looks better on you. It’s elegant and matches with your thin wrists. I’m a fan of dainty elegant bracelets though.


----------



## N00dle

Summerof89 said:


> Thick or thin on me? That do you guys think? This would be my first love!!!


They both look great. I chose the thin because I wanted to be able to take it off easily and I figure I can always stack two thins eventually to get the thicker look.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Summerof89 said:


> Thick or thin on me? That do you guys think? This would be my first love!!!


I think they both look great, but the regular is nicer when worn alone. My size 17 cuff is exactly the same size as my 16 bracelet so a 16 cuff should be equivalent to a 15 bracelet. I don’t know your wrist size, but mine is 14.5cm and the 17 cuff fit perfectly and never gave me any worries. It needs a little breathing room for warm weather


----------



## tulipfield

chocochipjunkie said:


> I have very thin wrists as well, and got the 16. After second-guessing myself, I went back to the store just to try the 15 on (the 16 is like a bangle on me, and easily turns all the time). I discovered the 16 is the perfect size for me, because my wrist bone juts out a lot and it would have been painful/irritating to have the bracelet hit the bone all throughout the day. Not saying it'll be the same for you because everyone's wrists are different, but that's something I wasn't thinking of prior to trying it out in store. I would suggest trying the 15 on just for peace of mind!





andforpoise said:


> My wrist is 14 cm as well and I tried on the 15 and it was fairly snug but I didn't think it was too snug. I also like my bracelets to be more on the snug side though.





CartierLVer said:


> It looks good from the pics you sent. But you to take into count when summer hits and your wrist/arm will swell. It is winter time so your arm is nice and slim. So that may be the “loose” feeling you are getting ATM. plus, this is a bracelet you will hardly take off so it will take to adjust. If you get it too snug it may constrict your arm or hit your wrist bone. You also have to account for your diet. If you are having second thoughts then it would be best to exchange. GL





lvjunkyxo said:


> I think it looks great especially if you want to stack you have to have some room instead of being tight so this is a perfect size for stacking looks great ! And also perfect for the summer days when it’s hot out and you start to swell



This is such a good point!  It could get uncomfy if I have two tighter bracelets on.  



SMS_305 said:


> According to the online sizer from Cartier, my wrist is abut 14 - 14.5. I originally got the 16 which I think is to big on me. It can rotate itself giving me that bangle look I don't want. I am going to try and exchange it for a 15 because I prefer the more fitted look. It's so hard for us who have small wrists to get a bracelet that actually fits and not look like a bangle so I wanted to make sure if I was spending this type of money I have a bracelet that fits. Still hoping they can exchange it for me. I'm scared I won't be able too and stuck with a really expensive bangle.



Thanks all for your input (and SMS_305, I do hope you can get an exchange, for my local boutique at least it was possible within a month).

I think when I go back for my rose gold Love, I will likely ask to try on the 15 just to put my mind at rest, as chocochip suggested.  I don’t find the 16 uncomfortable, I just always feel like most everyone else’s looks tighter-fitting?

I really hope to be satisfied with the 16, bc I’d hate to deal with the hassle of selling the one I have plus losing like $2k.  ㅠㅠ

Thanks again for all your wise words; TPF always generates such helpful feedback.  :3


----------



## iCoCo

Summerof89 said:


> To be honest I don’t like how the regular gets put on I like how the thin one u only need to open one side and clip on then screw tight. But you guys are right I like the regular and it’s thickness. Therefore I looked into the cuff, but the cuff does not have any sizes smaller than 15. So I am very confused


I have this very same problem just a month ago when i was trying/getting my first love bracelet.  couldn't decide on the thin or regular.  i bought a thin one.  Then was having regrets.  i posted on this thread to ask for opionion and I ended up with the regular 4 diamonds and loving it.  As responded by other members, thin is nice to add on but the classic is totally CLASSIC!  Good luck.


----------



## iCoCo

tulipfield said:


> Hi folks:
> 
> I bought my Love recently, and now I’m wondering if I got it too loose.  I had requested it in either a 15 or a 16 (they had both in stock), but the SA said the 15 is just “so tiny,” so I didn’t insist on trying it on and just got the 16.
> 
> I know some people like the loose bangle look, but that is not for me.  It’s not so loose that it turns around by itself, but I can turn it around with a bit of effort if I twist it with my other hand.
> 
> It’s too late to take it back, but I’m thinking of getting a rose gold Love to stack with it, and I’m wondering if it will be annoying to have two that are this loose.
> 
> Alternatively, I am wondering if 15 really would be too tight.
> 
> For reference, my wrist is about 14 cm.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4390316
> View attachment 4390317


I was debating between the 2 sizes as well.  I felt the 15 fits but because my wrist bones stick out, i ended up with size 16.  at first i still felt that it may be too lose but i do the like the bangle look so now, i am used to it and liking the fit.  The only small problem from time to time is it may get caught on somethings if you move your arm/wrist quickly because of excess space between bracelet and wrist.  hope that makes sense.


----------



## tulipfield

Okay, this puts my mind at ease.  This pic from the celebrities and Cartier thread shows Liz Taylor with the original Love almost halfway down her lower arm in 1972.  If it’s good enough for Liz, it’s good enough for me.  :3


----------



## hoot

tulipfield said:


> Okay, this puts my mind at ease.  This pic from the celebrities and Cartier thread shows Liz Taylor with the original Love almost halfway down her lower arm in 1972.  If it’s good enough for Liz, it’s good enough for me.  :3
> 
> View attachment 4392742


 
If you scroll through the official Cartier IG account, you will find many examples of looser fitting Love and JUC bracelets. You’ll also find closer fitting examples. I’ve always been told from SAs that’s it’s personal preference and there is no right or wrong way. I personally like a looser fitting bangle since it feels more feminine.


----------



## SMS_305

iCoCo said:


> I have this very same problem just a month ago when i was trying/getting my first love bracelet.  couldn't decide on the thin or regular.  i bought a thin one.  Then was having regrets.  i posted on this thread to ask for opionion and I ended up with the regular 4 diamonds and loving it.  As responded by other members, thin is nice to add on but the classic is totally CLASSIC!  Good luck.


Quick question, did you just exchange out your thin for the regular size one with no issues or did you just buy two ? Thanks!


----------



## iCoCo

SMS_305 said:


> Quick question, did you just exchange out your thin for the regular size one with no issues or did you just buy two ? Thanks!


i made 2 exchanges.  Thin without diamonds for thin with diamonds.  Then i still feel like i am missing something, so i tried on the regular and a regular with 4 diamonds.  Fell in love with regular w/4diamonds.  So i exchanged thin w/diamonds for regular w/4diamonds
Someone noted on this thread that the thin is dainty, beautiful and easy to put on and take off.  When i first had it and tried it at home, it felt like something is missing.  Don't know if it's my imagination, but i felt that the screws engraving on the thin one is not as deep as the regular one.  Hope this make sense.


----------



## CartierLVer

iCoCo said:


> i made 2 exchanges.  Thin without diamonds for thin with diamonds.  Then i still feel like i am missing something, so i tried on the regular and a regular with 4 diamonds.  Fell in love with regular w/4diamonds.  So i exchanged thin w/diamonds for regular w/4diamonds
> Someone noted on this thread that the thin is dainty, beautiful and easy to put on and take off.  When i first had it and tried it at home, it felt like something is missing.  Don't know if it's my imagination, but i felt that the screws engraving on the thin one is not as deep as the regular one.  Hope this make sense.



I’m glad you found a bracelet that best fits your lifestyle.

Unfortunately, the thin is for girly/dainty ppl! Also, the screw is actually a twist that locks the thin bracelet. Unlike the regular bracelet where it needs a long screw to tighten the regular bracelet together. 

I wish Cartier would get their act together and make the regular love bracelet with a hinge and locking mechanism like the thin. I feel it would be more secure and I would definitely purchase it. But with the horror stories I am very hesitant to spend all that money and keep having to check the screws daily if they are loosening, especially when I stack!


----------



## andforpoise

Quick question: does anyone in the medical field wear a love bracelet? I'm wanting a love bracelet but I'm also wanting to apply to an educational program that would allow me to get a job in the medical field. Maybe a love cuff would be a better option?


----------



## rakhee81

andforpoise said:


> Quick question: does anyone in the medical field wear a love bracelet? I'm wanting a love bracelet but I'm also wanting to apply to an educational program that would allow me to get a job in the medical field. Maybe a love cuff would be a better option?



It might depend on where you are in the world. I work in the medical field in the UK and here if you have a clinical role that involves patient contact you cannot wear anything on your hands/wrists/arms below your elbows. I’ve found it’s generally variable in how much an organisation enforces it but I’d assume here you wouldn’t take the chance of buying a classic Love bracelet unless you were prepared to take it on and off all the time. That’s why I bought the small Love instead. HTHs [emoji4]


----------



## andforpoise

rakhee81 said:


> It might depend on where you are in the world. I work in the medical field in the UK and here if you have a clinical role that involves patient contact you cannot wear anything on your hands/wrists/arms below your elbows. I’ve found it’s generally variable in how much an organisation enforces it but I’d assume here you wouldn’t take the chance of buying a classic Love bracelet unless you were prepared to take it on and off all the time. That’s why I bought the small Love instead. HTHs [emoji4]


It does help, thank you! I'm in the US and I'm fairly certain that no jewelry is allowed, except  for maybe stud earrings.At least that's what I've observed anyway. I thought I'd ask anyway [emoji4]


----------



## NurseAnn

andforpoise said:


> Quick question: does anyone in the medical field wear a love bracelet? I'm wanting a love bracelet but I'm also wanting to apply to an educational program that would allow me to get a job in the medical field. Maybe a love cuff would be a better option?


I do!  But I am firmly rooted in my career/job and new that it would be okay when I bought it.  If I worked in a ICU or OR I wouldn’t be able to wear it.  Perhaps get something easily removable (JUC, a ring, a small love) that you can stack with a love bracelet later if your career allows.


----------



## SMS_305

Need some advice. It’s a little to late but I figure I ask anyways. I’m the person that has a wrist in between sizes. The 16 is big and turns on it’s on and the 15 it’s a little snug. Ideally I would wear a 15.5. Do you think this look okay? Help! lol


----------



## CartierLVer

SMS_305 said:


> Need some advice. It’s a little to late but I figure I ask anyways. I’m the person that has a wrist in between sizes. The 16 is big and turns on it’s on and the 15 it’s a little snug. Ideally I would wear a 15.5. Do you think this look okay? Help! lol



Looks a little snug. Do you like the fit? If so then it is fine for you. I like to wear my bracelets loose fitting.


----------



## SMS_305

CartierLVer said:


> Looks a little snug. Do you like the fit? If so then it is fine for you. I like to wear my bracelets loose fitting.


It is a little snug, however the 16 was really loose and it turned on its own. I didn't want that and bang it up against things. I have such small wrists I wanted to something that finally fits me but then I'm like is this to tight? I can't really exchange it but I just wanted some opinions.


----------



## CartierLVer

SMS_305 said:


> It is a little snug, however the 16 was really loose and it turned on its own. I didn't want that and bang it up against things. I have such small wrists I wanted to something that finally fits me but then I'm like is this to tight? I can't really exchange it but I just wanted some opinions.



I totally understand your point. But in the end, your bracelet will get banged and dinged up. Obviously I would not like my bracelet turning 360 left or right. I think you made a good choice! When you start to question yourself or ask for ppls opinions then you either have second doubts or feel you made a good choice. Wear it in good health! Congrats


----------



## SMS_305

CartierLVer said:


> I totally understand your point. But in the end, your bracelet will get banged and dinged up. Obviously I would not like my bracelet turning 360 left or right. I think you made a good choice! When you start to question yourself or ask for ppls opinions then you either have second doubts or feel you made a good choice. Wear it in good health! Congrats


You're right. Thank you! Appreciate your feedback


----------



## SilverBen

SMS_305 said:


> Need some advice. It’s a little to late but I figure I ask anyways. I’m the person that has a wrist in between sizes. The 16 is big and turns on it’s on and the 15 it’s a little snug. Ideally I would wear a 15.5. Do you think this look okay? Help! lol



Mine fits very similar to yours! I used to have the size up when I got my first love bracelet and when I upgraded to the diamond version I went down a size, I think it looks nice being fitted when it’s worn on its own, and if you want to stack it help keeps everything in place versus moving around all over the place!


----------



## midniteluna

SMS_305 said:


> Need some advice. It’s a little to late but I figure I ask anyways. I’m the person that has a wrist in between sizes. The 16 is big and turns on it’s on and the 15 it’s a little snug. Ideally I would wear a 15.5. Do you think this look okay? Help! lol



Mine fit like yours too! I’m a size 18 and tried 19 thinking it’ll look better and probably feel better since I live in a tropical climate country but it was loose and didn’t hang as nicely as the 18 that I bought. Snug or loose, it is bound to get dinged here and there. I wear with trinity cord and occasionally add on another bangle/ bracelet. Though there are days when I wish I had gotten a size up to stack but I’d look at it and be content


----------



## N00dle

SMS_305 said:


> Need some advice. It’s a little to late but I figure I ask anyways. I’m the person that has a wrist in between sizes. The 16 is big and turns on it’s on and the 15 it’s a little snug. Ideally I would wear a 15.5. Do you think this look okay? Help! lol



If one of your wrists is smaller than the other, you can try switching to the smaller wrist. Mine are 0.5 cm different and it makes all the difference in fit - I can only wear it on my left wrist!


----------



## Art_Sasha

SMS_305 said:


> Need some advice. It’s a little to late but I figure I ask anyways. I’m the person that has a wrist in between sizes. The 16 is big and turns on it’s on and the 15 it’s a little snug. Ideally I would wear a 15.5. Do you think this look okay? Help! lol


Hi sweetie! I would suggest that you keep size 16. I was in the same situation as you were and I picked size 16. It feels a bit weird at the beginning, but once you get used to it- you will be fine with size 16. I wanted to show you my current stack.


----------



## americanroyal89

Art_Sasha said:


> Hi sweetie! I would suggest that you keep size 16. I was in the same situation as you were and I picked size 16. It feels a bit weird at the beginning, but once you get used to it- you will be fine with size 16. I wanted to show you my current stack.



The way you stacked your juc rings is EVERYTHING. Love that so much


----------



## Art_Sasha

americanroyal89 said:


> The way you stacked your juc rings is EVERYTHING. Love that so much


Thank you so much!!! I’m flabbergasted looking at other ladies JUC all diamond ones. Jeez, it’s lkke walking around with an expensive Car on your wrist! The Insurance must be super high on one of these bracelets alone! But for what it’s worth- we live only once! So, why not? Right? Lol


----------



## tulipfield

SMS_305 said:


> Need some advice. It’s a little to late but I figure I ask anyways. I’m the person that has a wrist in between sizes. The 16 is big and turns on it’s on and the 15 it’s a little snug. Ideally I would wear a 15.5. Do you think this look okay? Help! lol



Hi SMS, I think you commented on my own Love conundrum recently.  I think you’re wearing the 15 here, right?  The way it fits looks like the fit in the original Love ads (and it was the fit I was going for myself actually!), so I don’t think it’s too tight from that perspective.  Like everyone says it’s down to personal taste but I think this looks nice.  

Here’s the ad I’m thinking of:


----------



## Tonimichelle

tulipfield said:


> Hi SMS, I think you commented on my own Love conundrum recently.  I think you’re wearing the 15 here, right?  The way it fits looks like the fit in the original Love ads (and it was the fit I was going for myself actually!), so I don’t think it’s too tight from that perspective.  Like everyone says it’s down to personal taste but I think this looks nice.
> 
> Here’s the ad I’m thinking of:
> 
> View attachment 4399006


Oh my goodness 250 dollars!


----------



## ChanelFan29

That’s what I was thinking too!  OMG, $250, I wish!!!


----------



## honeypeach

ChanelFan29 said:


> That’s what I was thinking too!  OMG, $250, I wish!!!



Just like you can buy a Rolex Submariner for $150 in 1950 and now it cost $10k.  But that said, I never really like vintage things, as the newer/revised/modern version would always be a little bit better than the previous ones.


----------



## honeypeach

SMS_305 said:


> Need some advice. It’s a little to late but I figure I ask anyways. I’m the person that has a wrist in between sizes. The 16 is big and turns on it’s on and the 15 it’s a little snug. Ideally I would wear a 15.5. Do you think this look okay? Help! lol




Personally I prefer all my bracelets to be loosely fit..... snug fitted bracelets made me claustrophobic.
As a result, I can't even wear the full Love bracelet (or I will have to get size 20/21 so it can be taken off as a bangle). In the end I bought the Love cuff *and* got the largest size that won't fall off from my wrist on its own. 
So I guess it's really about personal preference.


----------



## Tonimichelle

honeypeach said:


> Just like you can buy a Rolex Submariner for $150 in 1950 and now it cost $10k.  But that said, I never really like vintage things, as the newer/revised/modern version would always be a little bit better than the previous ones.


A bit OT but I can think of lots of things (especially bags) that the vintage version is better quality than newer models. Sometimes modern means cost cutting!


----------



## Art_Sasha

iCoCo said:


> Please help me decide - t's for my 50th bday.
> Can't decide which will be most special
> option 1:  classic 4 diamonds "yellow" gold - $10,100
> option 2:  thin 6 diamonds "Yellow" gold and classic no diamonds "yellow" gold - Stacking - $12,300
> option 3:  thin 6 diamonds "Rose" gold and classic no diamonds "yellow" gold - Stacking - $12,300
> 
> Thanks


Hi Icoco! I would say go with a Classic Size and not a thin one. But it’s only my suggestion! I first got a classic one in YG, then after looking at all the other gals on Purseforum- I got the Classic WG love bracelet and recently added the YG JUC bracelet in classic size! One day- I will expand my collection with the Diamond WG JUC, but I’m not so much into Love bracelet with Diamonds. I just like my diamonds to be on a separate wrist in the form of a nice tennis bracelet. However, I love everyones stacks here on Purseforum! That’s how I get my ideas for stacking and mixing and matching! I actually received a Survey from Cartier and they asked me how they can improve their website or boutique experience! I said: you guys don’t show or give ideas on stacking! I told them I learn it from my other fellow fashion Cartier Lovers! They post some Amazing Pics!!!!


----------



## kelly girl

Option 2. I like the way yellow gold in both bracelets look when worn together. Somewhere on this forum there’s a photo of two yellow gold Loves stacked; one thin and one classic. The picture may be part of the thread that speaks about the small/thin Love or the thread where stacking bracelets is discussed. In any case the two yellow gold Loves were very pretty.


----------



## ginanicoledo

Hi Guys! I'm about to get my first love bracelet as a present for graduating college! I'm not sure which one to get, I love the thick design of the original love but I feel like it looks a bit big. A major selling point for me for the thin one is that is easy to get on and off... but I feel like it looks a little small to be a standalone bracelet. I will be going into the medical field so I'm not sure if I can wear it all the time. I also heard the screws can loosen on the original and maybe fall off. Opinions on which looks nicer? Thanks


----------



## tulipfield

ginanicoledo said:


> Hi Guys! I'm about to get my first love bracelet as a present for graduating college! I'm not sure which one to get, I love the thick design of the original love but I feel like it looks a bit big. A major selling point for me for the thin one is that is easy to get on and off... but I feel like it looks a little small to be a standalone bracelet. I will be going into the medical field so I'm not sure if I can wear it all the time. I also heard the screws can loosen on the original and maybe fall off. Opinions on which looks nicer? Thanks
> View attachment 4402223
> View attachment 4402222
> View attachment 4402224



Shoot man if it’s a gift 100% get the original!  XD  But I do agree the small is a little bit quiet to wear on its own.  

The original does look big in the first pic, I think just because you’ve got on too big a size there.  Just make sure you get the proper size for your wrist and it should be fine.


----------



## ginanicoledo

tulipfield said:


> Shoot man if it’s a gift 100% get the original!  XD  But I do agree the small is a little bit quiet to wear on its own.
> 
> The original does look big in the first pic, I think just because you’ve got on too big a size there.  Just make sure you get the proper size for your wrist and it should be fine.



Hmm I see your point! The original was a size 16, and I think she said thin was a size 15. The SA thought  get the size 16 because in the summer if my wrist swells the 15 will be too tight but im not sure.


----------



## guccilover21

I would get the thin. You will find it such a pain taking the original off everyday or find yourself not wearing it at all. The medical field does not allow for any bracelets so I think you’ve got your answer there. How about the cuff? Also the thin looks beautiful on its own and suits you better in the pictures.


----------



## ginanicoledo

guccilover21 said:


> I would get the thin. You will find it such a pain taking the original off everyday or find yourself not wearing it at all. The medical field does not allow for any bracelets so I think you’ve got your answer there. How about the cuff? Also the thin looks beautiful on its own and suits you better in the pictures.


Any idea what size i should get? My wrist measures a 14, biggest is around 14.5. The 15 bracelet looked and fit perfectly, but I’m afraid in the summer I would swell. My SA recommended a 16 but it looked a bit loose and I’d prefer a tighter fit. Do you really swell that much in heat?


----------



## rakhee81

ginanicoledo said:


> Hi Guys! I'm about to get my first love bracelet as a present for graduating college! I'm not sure which one to get, I love the thick design of the original love but I feel like it looks a bit big. A major selling point for me for the thin one is that is easy to get on and off... but I feel like it looks a little small to be a standalone bracelet. I will be going into the medical field so I'm not sure if I can wear it all the time. I also heard the screws can loosen on the original and maybe fall off. Opinions on which looks nicer? Thanks
> View attachment 4402223
> View attachment 4402222
> View attachment 4402224



I really like the look of both on you, but definitely think you should get the thin. The medical field (for the most part if clinical anyway) won’t allow you to wear a bracelet while at work so the classic would either have to be taken off all the time or left at home for non-work days. I work in the medical field too and have a thin Love for that exact reason. I wear mine 24/7 but take it off when I get to work and it goes straight back on at the end of the day. The ease of taking it on and off means it’s not a hassle to do that!


----------



## kelly girl

Not a fan of the thin/small by itself. The classic bracelet can stand alone but will be a pain removing and then putting back on daily. Did you try on the cuff? Classic look with the ease of wearing.


----------



## SMS_305

ginanicoledo said:


> Any idea what size i should get? My wrist measures a 14, biggest is around 14.5. The 15 bracelet looked and fit perfectly, but I’m afraid in the summer I would swell. My SA recommended a 16 but it looked a bit loose and I’d prefer a tighter fit. Do you really swell that much in heat?



I had the same exact situation and in the end in comes down to preference. Either way you’ll have to get use to wearing it that particular way. 16 looser fit and slides up and down. 15 tighter fit moves less. I ended up with the 15 and at times I feel like I wish I got the 16 but I’ve never had a bracelet that truly fit my wrist (small wrist people problems) so I’m happy with my choice. I live in Florida and I don’t find that my wrist swells that much.  It’s truly your preference. Hope it helps!


----------



## tulipfield

ginanicoledo said:


> Hmm I see your point! The original was a size 16, and I think she said thin was a size 15. The SA thought  get the size 16 because in the summer if my wrist swells the 15 will be too tight but im not sure.



I don’t know who all these people are with super-swelly wrists but that 16 looks enormous on you, there’s no way you will swell that much.  I’d 100% go with the 15 original.  And if you need to take it off, then the cuff.


----------



## ZCartier

I am planning to purchase my first Cartier love bracelet this week. I am thinking the classic size, or the SM with 6 diamonds. I am stuck between WG, YG and RG. I've heard varying opinions on wear and tear of each throughout the years and would love to get some more info if anyone can help? I have heard WG really fades and turns quite dark, and RG ends up becoming more like WG. I wear mainly silver jewellery and it will sit next to my Cartier ronde solo and diamond tennis bracelet so was preferably leaning towards WG. Also what are thoughts on the SM on it's own? Even in the diamond version? I know it will probably be different when I physically try them on in-store but want to gather as much info. as I can beforehand! Thank-you!


----------



## megs0927

I thought I needed an 18 due to “summer swelling.”  Nope. Wore it for several years and it moved way too much. We travel frequently during the summer to very humid climates and while I do notice a “touch” of swelling (or too many tacos and margaritas) there has never been nearly enough to warrant sizing up. For reference my wrist is ~15.5cm. 
Took a loss reselling to get into a 17 and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## lovecartier

I feel strongly that if you're only going to have one, it ought to be the classic size ... and either the sans diamonds or the half diamonds.


----------



## Sheila K

ZCartier said:


> I am planning to purchase my first Cartier love bracelet this week. I am thinking the classic size, or the SM with 6 diamonds. I am stuck between WG, YG and RG. I've heard varying opinions on wear and tear of each throughout the years and would love to get some more info if anyone can help? I have heard WG really fades and turns quite dark, and RG ends up becoming more like WG. I wear mainly silver jewellery and it will sit next to my Cartier ronde solo and diamond tennis bracelet so was preferably leaning towards WG. Also what are thoughts on the SM on it's own? Even in the diamond version? I know it will probably be different when I physically try them on in-store but want to gather as much info. as I can beforehand! Thank-you!



You'll definitely need to try them both on in the store.  My best friend and I were determined to get matching love bracelets, but when we tried them on in the store, the smaller love looked better on her teeny tiny Asian wrists and the classic love looked better on my big boned wrists.    I even tried stacking two smaller loves because I eventually want both white and yellow gold, but still preferred the classics on me.


----------



## ThingsThatILove

ZCartier said:


> I am planning to purchase my first Cartier love bracelet this week. I am thinking the classic size, or the SM with 6 diamonds. I am stuck between WG, YG and RG. I've heard varying opinions on wear and tear of each throughout the years and would love to get some more info if anyone can help? I have heard WG really fades and turns quite dark, and RG ends up becoming more like WG. I wear mainly silver jewellery and it will sit next to my Cartier ronde solo and diamond tennis bracelet so was preferably leaning towards WG. Also what are thoughts on the SM on it's own? Even in the diamond version? I know it will probably be different when I physically try them on in-store but want to gather as much info. as I can beforehand! Thank-you!



Sorry for my English 
Just my experience at the boutique and hope you find a love that will make you very happy.

I have two smalls, a white and rose gold, wearing them together 24/7 since last year. 
Tried a classic yellow first but it didnt work out for me because of my skin tone, next a small rose gold was on, loved the colour on me but somehow a bit too dainty... at the end, a pair of mixed metal was what made my heart sing.
The colour of rose gold has changed to a softer RG and a bit yollower but still rosier than my other YG jewellery. I love this oxidized colour even more. 
The colour of white hasn't changed to a darker colour but it started with more like a gun metal colour and alot darker than silver.  I think, the small wg with 6 diamonds is rhodium plated so that might suit you better if you are choosing a small and don't like plain WG colour. 

Enjoy trying on loves and hope you find just the right one for you.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Hello! I’ve really been considering to get the Love SM bracelet in YG as my first ever Cartier piece this upcoming summer, but as I can’t find a place here in Norway that sell Cartier I would have to go abroad to be able to try it on to find my size. Before doing this I would like to call the boutique I’m going to in advance, to make sure they have got the sizes I’m considering as it would be really disapointing to make the trip and come home with no bracelet because they didn’t have my size  So I would be really happy to get some suggestions for the size from you guys! For reference I’ve already got the Hermés clic h in the PM size, and would like my Love SM bracelet to be even a bit smaller as my wrists are quite teeny tiny, and the clic h pm is falling a bit lower on my arm than I would like the Love SM to do! So what size(s) would you recommend for me to I ask for? Thanks in advance


----------



## chocochipjunkie

ItsMeRuud said:


> Hello! I’ve really been considering to get the Love SM bracelet in YG as my first ever Cartier piece this upcoming summer, but as I can’t find a place here in Norway that sell Cartier I would have to go abroad to be able to try it on to find my size. Before doing this I would like to call the boutique I’m going to in advance, to make sure they have got the sizes I’m considering as it would be really disapointing to make the trip and come home with no bracelet because they didn’t have my size  So I would be really happy to get some suggestions for the size from you guys! For reference I’ve already got the Hermés clic h in the PM size, and would like my Love SM bracelet to be even a bit smaller as my wrists are quite teeny tiny, and the clic h pm is falling a bit lower on my arm than I would like the Love SM to do! So what size(s) would you recommend for me to I ask for? Thanks in advance



The clic is 17 I believe. I'm a 16 and the PM was way too big for me. Also, one thing to keep in mind is if one is larger than the other, the larger one could overlap/end up scratching the smaller bracelet way more than if they were the same size just hitting each other. Hope that made sense.


----------



## kelly girl

I wear that particular Hermes bracelet in the PM and my Love is a 17. I think the inside of the Clic measures 6.25 inches.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

chocochipjunkie said:


> The clic is 17 I believe. I'm a 16 and the PM was way too big for me. Also, one thing to keep in mind is if one is larger than the other, the larger one could overlap/end up scratching the smaller bracelet way more than if they were the same size just hitting each other. Hope that made sense.


Thanks a lot for your advice! That made perfect sense to me. I guess I should wear my clic h the day I’m getting the Love SM then, to see how the clic h would overlap the Love SM in size 16 if I’m going to stack them


----------



## jimmie staton

ItsMeRuud said:


> Hello! I’ve really been considering to get the Love SM bracelet in YG as my first ever Cartier piece this upcoming summer, but as I can’t find a place here in Norway that sell Cartier I would have to go abroad to be able to try it on to find my size. Before doing this I would like to call the boutique I’m going to in advance, to make sure they have got the sizes I’m considering as it would be really disapointing to make the trip and come home with no bracelet because they didn’t have my size  So I would be really happy to get some suggestions for the size from you guys! For reference I’ve already got the Hermés clic h in the PM size, and would like my Love SM bracelet to be even a bit smaller as my wrists are quite teeny tiny, and the clic h pm is falling a bit lower on my arm than I would like the Love SM to do! So what size(s) would you recommend for me to I ask for? Thanks in advance


That's a tough one... it is best to go to Cartier, they have sizer of different sizes to try the fit, then you will try on the actual LOVE bracelet... I've heard stories that even after purchase, the buyer comes back for a different size after spending a week or more with it. Find out your size and your comfort, then you can get from Cartier or other... just make sure it's authentic with paper work, box, etc. Or just travel to a Cartier boutique, they will order and ship. Hope this helps.
"J!m"


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

jimmie staton said:


> That's a tough one... it is best to go to Cartier, they have sizer of different sizes to try the fit, then you will try on the actual LOVE bracelet... I've heard stories that even after purchase, the buyer comes back for a different size after spending a week or more with it. Find out your size and your comfort, then you can get from Cartier or other... just make sure it's authentic with paper work, box, etc. Or just travel to a Cartier boutique, they will order and ship. Hope this helps.
> "J!m"


I am going to Cartier, but as there’s no Cartier boutique here in Norway I’ll have to take a trip abroad to do so. And as it would be such a bummer to take the trip and go home without the bracelet, I want to make sure they’ve got the sizes I’m considering before I go there  And that’s why I’m asking for recommendations on size with my clic h as a reference in advance of going, which a few TPF’ers already have been lovely and helped me with Good to know they’ll order and ship if they haven’t got my size though, so thanks for sharing that info


----------



## jimmie staton

ItsMeRuud said:


> I am going to Cartier, but as there’s no Cartier boutique here in Norway I’ll have to take a trip abroad to do so. And as it would be such a bummer to take the trip and go home without the bracelet, I want to make sure they’ve got the sizes I’m considering before I go there  And that’s why I’m asking for recommendations on size with my clic h as a reference in advance of going, which a few TPF’ers already have been lovely and helped me with Good to know they’ll order and ship if they haven’t got my size though, so thanks for sharing that info


Good luck... I think you won't have any problems when it comes to a smaller or average size LOVE bracelet... it is a problem getting a larger size is most cases.
"J!m"


----------



## torochip

SMS_305 said:


> Need some advice. It’s a little to late but I figure I ask anyways. I’m the person that has a wrist in between sizes. The 16 is big and turns on it’s on and the 15 it’s a little snug. Ideally I would wear a 15.5. Do you think this look okay? Help! lol



I was in the same position as you when I got my love. I posted about it back in September. I started with a 15 thin love then I got a 15 regular love. I was torn bc I felt it was restricting compare to my thin. Finally I went back and asked to switch to a 16. I tried 16 on and realized why I didn't buy the regular love previously (before size 15 was available)...16 is too big. I prefer all my jewelry fitted. 7 months later I wear my love every day and don't even notice it. I think if I got size 16 it would bother me to go up and down so much. I don't stack my loves though. If you want to stack it could get tight but other than that I think right now your love looks good.


----------



## torochip

ginanicoledo said:


> Hi Guys! I'm about to get my first love bracelet as a present for graduating college! I'm not sure which one to get, I love the thick design of the original love but I feel like it looks a bit big. A major selling point for me for the thin one is that is easy to get on and off... but I feel like it looks a little small to be a standalone bracelet. I will be going into the medical field so I'm not sure if I can wear it all the time. I also heard the screws can loosen on the original and maybe fall off. Opinions on which looks nicer? Thanks
> View attachment 4402223
> View attachment 4402222
> View attachment 4402224



I think size 15 will fit better on you. For small wrist going down a size can help change your mind. It definitely did mine. However, my original love was a thin 15. I wore it for over a year and got compliments on it. It definitely can hold its own. My wrist never swell in the summer so I can't speak for swelling.


----------



## torochip

I've been MIA for 7 months to focus on my little newborn and I come back and the small has 6 diamonds now?? gosh how do i control myself lol. I didn't buy the diamond small bc i thought it took away from the motif. My SA told me this was coming out but I didn't wait and now I want. For now I will just enjoy your pictures. LOL


----------



## ZCartier

ThingsThatILove said:


> Sorry for my English
> Just my experience at the boutique and hope you find a love that will make you very happy.
> 
> I have two smalls, a white and rose gold, wearing them together 24/7 since last year.
> Tried a classic yellow first but it didnt work out for me because of my skin tone, next a small rose gold was on, loved the colour on me but somehow a bit too dainty... at the end, a pair of mixed metal was what made my heart sing.
> The colour of rose gold has changed to a softer RG and a bit yollower but still rosier than my other YG jewellery. I love this oxidized colour even more.
> The colour of white hasn't changed to a darker colour but it started with more like a gun metal colour and alot darker than silver.  I think, the small wg with 6 diamonds is rhodium plated so that might suit you better if you are choosing a small and don't like plain WG colour.
> 
> Enjoy trying on loves and hope you find just the right one for you.



Thank-you to everyone for advice! I went into Cartier yesterday and was so torn between the original WG and the SM WG with 6 diamonds. Especially as it was rhodium plated and was very light and gorgeous in colour! But ended up going for the classic in WG. I absolutely love it. Onto saving up for the next one to start stacking!!


----------



## ThingsThatILove

Congratulations, ZCartier! 
So happy for you. Yes, it's addictive, isn't it?


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

jimmie staton said:


> Good luck... I think you won't have any problems when it comes to a smaller or average size LOVE bracelet... it is a problem getting a larger size is most cases.
> "J!m"


Sounds great, thanks!


----------



## lovecartier

torochip said:


> I've been MIA for 7 months to focus on my little newborn and I come back and the small has 6 diamonds now?? gosh how do i control myself lol. I didn't buy the diamond small bc i thought it took away from the motif. My SA told me this was coming out but I didn't wait and now I want. For now I will just enjoy your pictures. LOL


I think you are my spirit animal.


----------



## SMS_305

torochip said:


> I think size 15 will fit better on you. For small wrist going down a size can help change your mind. It definitely did mine. However, my original love was a thin 15. I wore it for over a year and got compliments on it. It definitely can hold its own. My wrist never swell in the summer so I can't speak for swelling.


Can you post  a picture of your 15? I'm curious how you wear yours.  Thanks!


----------



## torochip

lovecartier said:


> I think you are my spirit animal.



Your stack is AMAZING. Pretty sure I’m jelly you got the 6 diamond thin. 

Here I thought my dilemma would be either a rainbow love or a same stone love. Last time my local store had loves with the same stones (ie all pink, green etc I actually don’t remember the colors available lol).


----------



## torochip

SMS_305 said:


> Can you post  a picture of your 15? I'm curious how you wear yours.  Thanks!



I don’t stack bc I find them hitting each other annoying. I don’t wear any jewelry except for my love. Currently it’s the original 4 diamond.

You can see the original, thin and original, and thin in the pics below.


----------



## SMS_305

torochip said:


> I don’t stack bc I find them hitting each other annoying. I don’t wear any jewelry except for my love. Currently it’s the original 4 diamond.
> 
> You can see the original, thin and original, and thin in the pics below.


Thanks for the photos! Are they both the same size? The SM and regular? Curious for my own stacking future.


----------



## torochip

SMS_305 said:


> Thanks for the photos! Are they both the same size? The SM and regular? Curious for my own stacking future.



Yes both are 15. I tried different sizes and it overlapped. My SA didn’t recommend it.


----------



## HermesNovice

Is there any engraving on the love screw driver?


----------



## Tonimichelle

HermesNovice said:


> Is there any engraving on the love screw driver?


Not on mine.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

HermesNovice said:


> Is there any engraving on the love screw driver?



No.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

My boyfriend and I have finally booked a trip to Stockholm, so we’ll go to my appointment at the new Cartier Boutique in Stockholm the 13th of june to finally get my thin love bracelet in yg They were so nice and assured that they’ll put both size 15 and 16 on hold for meI’m SO excited, it feels like I’ve got a lifetime of waiting ahead of me, haha!


----------



## jimmie staton

HermesNovice said:


> Is there any engraving on the love screw driver?


just the word 'Cartier' on the bottom end towards the point of the nail.
"J!m"


----------



## BostonBlockhead

jimmie staton said:


> just the word 'Cartier' on the bottom end towards the point of the nail.
> "J!m"


Interesting - no engraving at all on mine.  Wonder why some are engraved and not others?


----------



## americanroyal89

BostonBlockhead said:


> Interesting - no engraving at all on mine.  Wonder why some are engraved and not others?



Yup. Mine either. Maybe they changed something at one point? But I got my love in January and there isn’t any engraving.


----------



## HermesNovice

BostonBlockhead said:


> Interesting - no engraving at all on mine.  Wonder why some are engraved and not others?


Me too and thanks to everyone who has confirmed that 



jimmie staton said:


> just the word 'Cartier' on the bottom end towards the point of the nail.
> "J!m"


Can you please show us a picture of your screw driver?  So far, yours is the only one with engraving on it


----------



## kelly girl

My original Love purchased in 2016 doesn’t have engraving on the screwdriver either.


----------



## kelly girl

Sorry I meant to type 2006.


----------



## jimmie staton

HermesNovice said:


> Me too and thanks to everyone who has confirmed that
> 
> 
> Can you please show us a picture of your screw driver?  So far, yours is the only one with engraving on it


On the screwdriver, nothing at all... not even the word 'Cartier'
"J!m"


----------



## Kaoli

I am so in love and I need to share... I got this bracelet back in February but wanted to make it extra special so I waited until my 30th Birthday to wear it... and I love it so much!! I’m already thinking what should I get next [emoji76]


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Kaoli said:


> I am so in love and I need to share... I got this bracelet back in February but wanted to make it extra special so I waited until my 30th Birthday to wear it... and I love it so much!! I’m already thinking what should I get next [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413374


You waited?? You are one disciplined woman, for sure  I’ll turn 30 in september as well, but I’ll definitely start to wear mine from the 13th of june when my appointment is, haha!


----------



## Kaoli

ItsMeRuud said:


> You waited?? You are one disciplined woman, for sure  I’ll turn 30 in september as well, but I’ll definitely start to wear mine from the 13th of june when my appointment is, haha!



It was so hard at the beginning but it made it super special! I turned 30 in April so I waited “only” 3 months haha


----------



## americanroyal89

Kaoli said:


> It was so hard at the beginning but it made it super special! I turned 30 in April so I waited “only” 3 months haha



I got mine in January for my 30th birthday in March....didn’t take it off once I tried it on haha. 

But yay! I’m so happy for you! It looks absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## Kaoli

americanroyal89 said:


> I got mine in January for my 30th birthday in March....didn’t take it off once I tried it on haha.
> 
> But yay! I’m so happy for you! It looks absolutely stunning on you!



Thank you! The SA was surprised too


----------



## Susimoo

A question for you all. Would Cartier rhodium plate a classic white gold love bracelet immediately when purchased? That is I’d buy it and then give it straight back to them to plate it. 
I want a white gold bracelet to go with my other daily pieces (platinum wedding set and SS Rolex with diamond markers) but think I’d prefer the rhodium plated look. I don’t want to go to the expense of a diamond version and for my first would prefer the original. 

Also the  price difference is £3500! 


Thank you in advance for your help. [emoji253]


----------



## avcbob

I had my WG non diamond plated a few months after I got it.  Had I known about the plating I would have done just what you're asking for, and I would have asked them to comp it as a condition of the purchase.  As it was they charged me $250.00 USD to plate it, which I thought was reasonable.  The look of the plated WG, I think, is much better.




Susimoo said:


> A question for you all. Would Cartier rhodium plate a classic white gold love bracelet immediately when purchased? That is I’d buy it and then give it straight back to them to plate it.
> I want a white gold bracelet to go with my other daily pieces (platinum wedding set and SS Rolex with diamond markers) but think I’d prefer the rhodium plated look. I don’t want to go to the expense of a diamond version and for my first would prefer the original.
> 
> Also the  price difference is £3500!
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help. [emoji253]


----------



## Susimoo

avcbob said:


> I had my WG non diamond plated a few months after I got it.  Had I known about the plating I would have done just what you're asking for, and I would have asked them to comp it as a condition of the purchase.  As it was they charged me $250.00 USD to plate it, which I thought was reasonable.  The look of the plated WG, I think, is much better.



That’s amazing! Thank you for that. I think that’s exactly what I’ll do. Much appreciated [emoji253]


----------



## BostonBlockhead

avcbob said:


> I had my WG non diamond plated a few months after I got it.  Had I known about the plating I would have done just what you're asking for, and I would have asked them to comp it as a condition of the purchase.  As it was they charged me $250.00 USD to plate it, which I thought was reasonable.  The look of the plated WG, I think, is much better.



How has the plating held up?  Wondering how often it would need to be done if it’s something worn nonstop and continuously scratched.


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> How has the plating held up?  Wondering how often it would need to be done if it’s something worn nonstop and continuously scratched.


I think that every five years are so depending on your life style makes sense. But every time you replated it they take layer of the braclet to replated it.so my advice only replated if it absolutely necessary.i hooe this helps you


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> I think that every five years are so depending on your life style makes sense. But every time you replated it they take layer of the braclet to replated it.so my advice only replated if it absolutely necessary.i hooe this helps you



Thanks!!   Thinking WG will be my next one but I don't like the look of the unplated plain bangle.


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> Thanks!!   Thinking WG will be my next one but I don't like the look of the unplated plain bangle.


I love it myself personal, but I love the white multi colored stone version cartier love bracelet .that my next on my wish list with the clashbut can't decide what  color to get on multi colored stone version cartier love bracelets .i don't know if two of the multi color version would. Be too much,what u think


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> Thanks!!   Thinking WG will be my next one but I don't like the look of the unplated plain bangle.


I understand what you mean I can't wait to see it on you


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> I understand what you mean I can't wait to see it on you



Me too!  Maybe next year.  Disney this year REALLY put a dent in the bank account.   All I kept thinking was "that's a bracelet!!!!".  LOL.

  I have the two gold so I think I'd prefer the look of the plated white with them, KWIM?   Since gold always keeps that shine.


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> Me too!  Maybe next year.  Disney this year REALLY put a dent in the bank account.   All I kept thinking was "that's a bracelet!!!!".  LOL.
> 
> I have the two gold so I think I'd prefer the look of the plated white with them, KWIM?   Since gold always keeps that shine.


Me you are on same mission we can do it


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Kindness3 said:


> I love it myself personal, but I love the white multi colored stone version cartier love bracelet .that my next on my wish list with the clashbut can't decide what  color to get on multi colored stone version cartier love bracelets .i don't know if two of the multi color version would. Be too much,what u think



I'm not the one to ask.  I'm VERY OCD about color.  Can't do colored gem stones.   Even my nail polish has to match.  I know - I'm weird.  LOL


----------



## avcbob

The plating is holding up very well. Being that I'm a guy, it probably gets rougher service than it would on a lady and it's showing some scratches on the bottom, but he top looks great.  When I first got the WG I didn't even know about  plating.  It wasn't until I added a YG that I noticed how dull the WG looked next to the WG.  The scratches on the WG and YG are about the same.  In any event, I'm glad I had it plated since the two loves match much better now.  Had I known I would have made it a condition of the sale and it would also saved having it polished before plating.  Live and learn!




BostonBlockhead said:


> How has the plating held up?  Wondering how often it would need to be done if it’s something worn nonstop and continuously scratched.


----------



## avcbob

I forgot to mention that I've been wearing it 24/7 for about 9 months since the plating.



BostonBlockhead said:


> How has the plating held up?  Wondering how often it would need to be done if it’s something worn nonstop and continuously scratched.


----------



## CartierLVer

Susimoo said:


> A question for you all. Would Cartier rhodium plate a classic white gold love bracelet immediately when purchased? That is I’d buy it and then give it straight back to them to plate it.
> I want a white gold bracelet to go with my other daily pieces (platinum wedding set and SS Rolex with diamond markers) but think I’d prefer the rhodium plated look. I don’t want to go to the expense of a diamond version and for my first would prefer the original.
> 
> Also the  price difference is £3500!
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help. [emoji253]



For those who do want to get their jewelry plated with rhodium, I suggest you do your research first. I am not sure about the first initial process of plating, but i am sure there is no polishing/deep polishing. But if you want to get it re-plated, that’s when the worries come. To re-plate they have to polish off the old rhodium which can take off the gold. Then dip your jewelry into the rhodium. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## BalLVLover

BostonBlockhead said:


> I'm not the one to ask.  I'm VERY OCD about color.  Can't do colored gem stones.   Even my nail polish has to match.  I know - I'm weird.  LOL



Nice to know I’m not the only matchy matchy person. Everything has to match.


----------



## cantbelieve

I’m not too sure about this stacking...I took off my love for a couple of years since I’ve been wearing my jade bracelet and want to wear the love again..does this go? As it’s quite difficult to take off the jade bracelet...[emoji17]


----------



## Kindness3

BostonBlockhead said:


> I'm not the one to ask.  I'm VERY OCD about color.  Can't do colored gem stones.   Even my nail polish has to match.  I know - I'm weird.  LOL


No I'm the same way ,


----------



## Kindness3

cantbelieve said:


> View attachment 4416280
> 
> 
> I’m not too sure about this stacking...I took off my love for a couple of years since I’ve been wearing my jade bracelet and want to wear the love again..does this go? As it’s quite difficult to take off the jade bracelet...[emoji17]


I love it I'm in same situation, I love my jade bangle and my loves too


----------



## americanroyal89

I’m so sad!!! I’ve had my bracelet for 3 months and just got my first big scratch! It’s more like a scuff than a scratch. 

I know they are inevitable, but still. The first one hurts.


----------



## jimmie staton

americanroyal89 said:


> I’m so sad!!! I’ve had my bracelet for 3 months and just got my first big scratch! It’s more like a scuff than a scratch.
> 
> I know they are inevitable, but still. The first one hurts.


Sorry to hear, and yep... you better get use to them, more are coming ! lol. Cartier can buff them out. It happened to me over 30 years ago a week after I purchased it, I took it back to Cartier on Fifth Avenue, NYC and I was made whole again... now I have many mini scratches and it just adds character to my LOVE bracelet... it's kind of sexy that way... now I look at my wrist and sing "Love is a Battlefield" by Pat Benatar
"J!m"


----------



## Althea G.

Ugh my YG is atrocious! I’m so impressed with all the pics in this forum with their pristine Love Bracelets! I’m jealous! Mine is a mess!


----------



## americanroyal89

Althea G. said:


> Ugh my YG is atrocious! I’m so impressed with all the pics in this forum with their pristine Love Bracelets! I’m jealous! Mine is a mess!



Can you post a picture of it? I’d love to see some roughed up loves. Because you’re right, all the ones here are all shiny and new looking.


----------



## lovecartier

Worry not, it's called a "patina"!


----------



## jimmie staton

Althea G. said:


> Ugh my YG is atrocious! I’m so impressed with all the pics in this forum with their pristine Love Bracelets! I’m jealous! Mine is a mess!


Worry not... it has a story to tell. It tells that you lived, and lived well. Just think about all the things you've done with your LOVE bracelet on and that alone should put a smile on your face. The places it has gone, the things it saw... oh my !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

americanroyal89 said:


> Can you post a picture of it? I’d love to see some roughed up loves. Because you’re right, all the ones here are all shiny and new looking.


I've posted mine a few times all loved up, no shame in my game !
"J!m"


----------



## Susimoo

CartierLVer said:


> For those who do want to get their jewelry plated with rhodium, I suggest you do your research first. I am not sure about the first initial process of plating, but i am sure there is no polishing/deep polishing. But if you want to get it re-plated, that’s when the worries come. To re-plate they have to polish off the old rhodium which can take off the gold. Then dip your jewelry into the rhodium. Good luck on your decision.



That’s a very valid point. Thank you. I will have to think about this some more it seems.


----------



## cantbelieve

Kindness3 said:


> I love it I'm in same situation, I love my jade bangle and my loves too



I’m really not sure about this stack though! And also worried about hitting the jade and damaging it/crack it or something! Also it just doesn’t look tooooo well matched!! AGH! What to do!


----------



## fluffypants

Kindness3 said:


> I love it I'm in same situation, I love my jade bangle and my loves too



I love Cartier and jade bangles stacked together. Here is my daily stack:


----------



## All things chic

I actually prefer my love bracelet to look worn vs. brand new. Am I the only one whose this way?! Here’s one before the arm party arrives...


----------



## cantbelieve

fluffypants said:


> I love Cartier and jade bangles stacked together. Here is my daily stack:
> 
> View attachment 4417820



I love your stack!! You make it look really good! But somehow my jade bangle is so much bigger than my love and it looks weird! 

May I ask where you got the gold chain?


----------



## americanroyal89

All things chic said:


> I actually prefer my love bracelet to look worn vs. brand new. Am I the only one whose this way?! Here’s one before the arm party arrives...



I love the worn in patina I see on other people’s love bracelet....it’s just the process of getting that patina that hurts haha


----------



## fluffypants

cantbelieve said:


> I love your stack!! You make it look really good! But somehow my jade bangle is so much bigger than my love and it looks weird!
> 
> May I ask where you got the gold chain?



Thank you for the kind words. My mom got the gold chain 30 years ago from a local Asian jewelry store (it's a higher karat, softer material with lots of knicks and patina from a lifetime of wearing it). She gave it to me last year and I love the sentiment of wearing something she had for so long. Love and jade are from the hubby and the chain is from mom. ^^


----------



## jimmie staton

americanroyal89 said:


> I love the worn in patina I see on other people’s love bracelet....it’s just the process of getting that patina that hurts haha


Yellow gold LOVE bracelets looks so much better when it ages, even with the scratches.
"J!m"


----------



## BostonBlockhead

jimmie staton said:


> Yellow gold LOVE bracelets looks so much better when it ages, even with the scratches.
> "J!m"



Agreed!!!  Took me a while to get used to YG because everything I had was silver and WG but so glad I went with the YG for this reason.   It always shines....even when scratched.   From a distance, you don't even notice the scratches BECAUSE it maintains that shine.


----------



## jimmie staton

BostonBlockhead said:


> Agreed!!!  Took me a while to get used to YG because everything I had was silver and WG but so glad I went with the YG for this reason.   It always shines....even when scratched.   From a distance, you don't even notice the scratches BECAUSE it maintains that shine.


You are so right, and the older the gold, the better it looks... scratches and all.
"J!m"


----------



## Kindness3

cantbelieve said:


> I’m really not sure about this stack though! And also worried about hitting the jade and damaging it/crack it or something! Also it just doesn’t look tooooo well matched!! AGH! What to do!


I know what you mean ,me too but it's two things we love right .your looks so pretty with your love ,color so beautiful too


----------



## Kindness3

fluffypants said:


> I love Cartier and jade bangles stacked together. Here is my daily stack:
> 
> View attachment 4417820


Stunning look best of two worlds


----------



## Kindness3

Has anyone buy extra large cuff ,if so can you post picture of them. I love yellow one ,I wanted to know what looked like on .thank you


----------



## Cartier Forever

Kindness3 said:


> Has anyone buy extra large cuff ,if so can you post picture of them. I love yellow one ,I wanted to know what looked like on .thank you


https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/1007048/

deluxeduck shared it at another thread. You can take a look[emoji6]


----------



## LRG

I apologize if this has already been asked, but how easy is it to purchase a Love bracelet in store? My husband wants to purchase a white gold Love bracelet for me as a “push present”. We were going to go try it on and potentially purchase one this weekend. Since we need to go to a neighboring state (Massachusetts or New Jersey), I wanted to get thoughts as to how inventory tends to be for the Love. Thanks!


----------



## myfirstchanel

LRG said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked, but how easy is it to purchase a Love bracelet in store? My husband wants to purchase a white gold Love bracelet for me as a “push present”. We were going to go try it on and potentially purchase one this weekend. Since we need to go to a neighboring state (Massachusetts or New Jersey), I wanted to get thoughts as to how inventory tends to be for the Love. Thanks!



You can check this online chose the item and size and check availability or call in for them to hold one for you


----------



## jimmie staton

LRG said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked, but how easy is it to purchase a Love bracelet in store? My husband wants to purchase a white gold Love bracelet for me as a “push present”. We were going to go try it on and potentially purchase one this weekend. Since we need to go to a neighboring state (Massachusetts or New Jersey), I wanted to get thoughts as to how inventory tends to be for the Love. Thanks!


New Jersey seems to be good with inventory, Short Hills Mall in Short Hills, New Jersey... NYC Fifth Avenue is a sure shot !
"J!m"


----------



## BostonBlockhead

LRG said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked, but how easy is it to purchase a Love bracelet in store? My husband wants to purchase a white gold Love bracelet for me as a “push present”. We were going to go try it on and potentially purchase one this weekend. Since we need to go to a neighboring state (Massachusetts or New Jersey), I wanted to get thoughts as to how inventory tends to be for the Love. Thanks!



The Boston boutique has great inventory.  They recently renovated their Newbury St store and it’s two floors now.


----------



## Kaoli

I have question, I got my love bracelet this year and I wasn’t sure if I should do engraving or not but now I feel like I want to write something, do you think it’s still possible or is it too late?


----------



## Kaoli

LRG said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked, but how easy is it to purchase a Love bracelet in store? My husband wants to purchase a white gold Love bracelet for me as a “push present”. We were going to go try it on and potentially purchase one this weekend. Since we need to go to a neighboring state (Massachusetts or New Jersey), I wanted to get thoughts as to how inventory tends to be for the Love. Thanks!



You shouldn’t have any problems purchasing it if you are in size 16 and above. I know size 15 maybe hard to get right away but 16,17,18 etc should be available at the boutiques.


----------



## honeypeach

Kaoli said:


> I have question, I got my love bracelet this year and I wasn’t sure if I should do engraving or not but now I feel like I want to write something, do you think it’s still possible or is it too late?



My SA told me that I can engrave at anytime, there is no time limit.
My problem is that I can’t think of anything to write..


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Kaoli said:


> I have question, I got my love bracelet this year and I wasn’t sure if I should do engraving or not but now I feel like I want to write something, do you think it’s still possible or is it too late?



Like someone else has said, there is no time limit on when you can have something engraved. Only thing I might point out is I may recommend waiting a bit, as I was told they also polish the bracelet a little bit at the same time, which means they'll take off a portion of the metal and it'll become thinner (think you can only get something polished a maximum of 2-3 times ever).

Here's the personalization order form I got from my SA when I bought my love. HTH!


----------



## Kaoli

chocochipjunkie said:


> View attachment 4423999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like someone else has said, there is no time limit on when you can have something engraved. Only thing I might point out is I may recommend waiting a bit, as I was told they also polish the bracelet a little bit at the same time, which means they'll take off a portion of the metal and it'll become thinner (think you can only get something polished a maximum of 2-3 times ever).
> 
> Here's the personalization order form I got from my SA when I bought my love. HTH!



Thank you! I definitely don’t want to get the bracelet polished, I bought it in January but been wearing it for around 2 weeks only, and I heard bad stories about polishing the love... I need to ask my SA if the polishing is mandatory.


----------



## Kaoli

honeypeach said:


> My SA told me that I can engrave at anytime, there is no time limit.
> My problem is that I can’t think of anything to write..



Thanks!


----------



## Kaoli

chocochipjunkie said:


> View attachment 4423999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like someone else has said, there is no time limit on when you can have something engraved. Only thing I might point out is I may recommend waiting a bit, as I was told they also polish the bracelet a little bit at the same time, which means they'll take off a portion of the metal and it'll become thinner (think you can only get something polished a maximum of 2-3 times ever).
> 
> Here's the personalization order form I got from my SA when I bought my love. HTH!



I spoke with my SA and he said he will make sure that they won’t polish the bracelet, after all my bracelet is only 2 weeks old so it definitely doesn’t need to be polished.


----------



## myfirstchanel

Here is my new free love pink gold size 16. Planing to purchase the Slim Juste Un Clou in size 15 for my birthday in October.


----------



## rakhee81

myfirstchanel said:


> Here is my new free love pink gold size 16. Planing to purchase the Slim Juste Un Clou in size 15 for my birthday in October.



Congrats it looks lovely on you! I wear the free Love with a slim JUC (mine are in in YG) and can definitely recommend the combination!


----------



## myfirstchanel

rakhee81 said:


> Congrats it looks lovely on you! I wear the free Love with a slim JUC (mine are in in YG) and can definitely recommend the combination!


Thanks for the recommendation!! Do u find stacking them together annoying?


----------



## N00dle

myfirstchanel said:


> Here is my new free love pink gold size 16. Planing to purchase the Slim Juste Un Clou in size 15 for my birthday in October.


Congrats! Looks great on you. I have both in YG but don’t wear them together. Out of curiosity, what will be going on your other wrist?


----------



## myfirstchanel

N00dle said:


> Congrats! Looks great on you. I have both in YG but don’t wear them together. Out of curiosity, what will be going on your other wrist?


At the moment I’m wearing the dior friendship bracelet with a diamond eternity band with my PG love wedding band on my right ring finger. How do u like both of the bracelet? I’m hoping to stack them as daily wear but afraid it will be annoying.


----------



## rakhee81

myfirstchanel said:


> Thanks for the recommendation!! Do u find stacking them together annoying?



Hi, no I don’t find them annoying at all, they stack perfectly together. No noisy clanking or getting tangled up either so it’s my daily 24/7 stack (except when I’m at work) [emoji4]


----------



## mousdioufe

I seriously have a love hate relationship with the love bracelet, this is my fourth time buying it. Keep switching between size 17 and 18. Damned weight issue...up and down and up and down...hope this is the last time. Back to size 18.


----------



## myfirstchanel

rakhee81 said:


> Hi, no I don’t find them annoying at all, they stack perfectly together. No noisy clanking or getting tangled up either so it’s my daily 24/7 stack (except when I’m at work) [emoji4]


Ahh thank you so much for the reply! I can’t wait to get it! I’m thinking of getting yellow gold to stack with my pink gold love. Do you think mixing metal is nice or just stick with both pink gold? Hehe thanks


----------



## N00dle

myfirstchanel said:


> At the moment I’m wearing the dior friendship bracelet with a diamond eternity band with my PG love wedding band on my right ring finger. How do u like both of the bracelet? I’m hoping to stack them as daily wear but afraid it will be annoying.


I like them both! I’m a little more attached to the love (even though it’s a scratch magnet) because I wear that one 24/7. Can’t speak to stacking - my plan is to get something WG to stack with the love eventually.


----------



## myfirstchanel

N00dle said:


> I like them both! I’m a little more attached to the love (even though it’s a scratch magnet) because I wear that one 24/7. Can’t speak to stacking - my plan is to get something WG to stack with the love eventually.


Looks so beautiful and elegant I’ve only had mine for 4 days and there’s already countless starches lol


----------



## Cartier Forever

https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...tier-love-bracelet-in-yellow-gold-358901.html

Saw this at Collector Square private sale in size 17. The condition is nice with old screw system.


----------



## rakhee81

myfirstchanel said:


> Ahh thank you so much for the reply! I can’t wait to get it! I’m thinking of getting yellow gold to stack with my pink gold love. Do you think mixing metal is nice or just stick with both pink gold? Hehe thanks



I think mixing metals can look lovely if you plan on having multiple pieces of each colour. If the YG JUC would be your only YG piece I’d stick to PG. I have a small ‘collection’ of fine jewellery so have stuck to all in YG but I think if you have a larger number of pieces to mix and match then mixing metals can look great!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Raffael said:


> Complete Cartier (and jewelry for that matter) newbie here and I am thinking to buy a Cartier Love bracelet (not for myself). So thankful for any information.
> 
> Am I right in my understanding that the Cartier bracelet changed quite a bit over the years? Does anyone know of a guide or list where the changes over the years are documented? My budget is limited, so I am thinking of buying a preowned bracelet and would like to know if I should buy something newer or one of the older models.


Many ladies here mentioned the old screw system (the screws can be  completely separated from the bracelet) is more secure even you stack multiple bracelets.


----------



## Cartier Forever

Raffael said:


> Thanks! So far I am aware of three different screw systems:
> 1. Screws can be completely removed
> 2. Screws can only be loosened
> 3. Screw only on one side (SM)
> 
> Are those the only changes that have been made to the love bracelet? If I buy this for my wife, could she see from the type of bracelet if it is, lets say, 5 yrs old or 15yrs?


I am not very sure but seems Cartier changed the screw system in 2011. All the bracelets before this year have the old screw system. They also changed the hallmark inside the bracelet many times, maybe some experts here can help.
Btw, I just saw a pretty nice preowned at Collector Square today but you need to know the bracelet size of your wife.


----------



## jimmie staton

Raffael said:


> Thanks! So far I am aware of three different screw systems:
> 1. Screws can be completely removed
> 2. Screws can only be loosened
> 3. Screw only on one side (SM)
> 
> Are those the only changes that have been made to the love bracelet? If I buy this for my wife, could she see from the type of bracelet if it is, lets say, 5 yrs old or 15yrs?


it's about preference, If she plans on taking it on or off daily or at least a lot. I have the old screw system (screws can be completely removed) and only took it off twice in over 30 years (once to remove a deep scratch and the other time for cleaning when I purchased the Cartier Just Un Clou bracelet to stack... and it was the only screw system available at the time.
"J!m"


----------



## myfirstchanel

rakhee81 said:


> I think mixing metals can look lovely if you plan on having multiple pieces of each colour. If the YG JUC would be your only YG piece I’d stick to PG. I have a small ‘collection’ of fine jewellery so have stuck to all in YG but I think if you have a larger number of pieces to mix and match then mixing metals can look great!


 I only just started my fine jewelry collection I was a collector of bags for many years and now that I feel I have enough bags I’m branching off to jewelry. Thanks for the suggestion! I still have till October to decide


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Updated stack [emoji173]️


----------



## girliegirl

lvjunkyxo said:


> Updated stack [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430235


Favourite stack!


----------



## kiratcliff

Cat2708 said:


> I just bought the love bracelet in a size 18 and exchanged it for a size 19. But I am feeling on the fence about the 19 too. It's a bit bigger and more comfortable but tell me what you think. I can exchange it back if they take it (I wore it for a week but it's in great condition- maybe one or two small light scratches). The 19 turns abit but was abit more comfortable than the 18
> The 18 is exact with a little wiggle space.
> The top is a 18 the one under is the 19



I am currently in the same situation... what size did you end up with? I am 5’10” 145 lbs with long limbs and big hands... the Cartier rep says I need a 17 which is not comfortable and I know I’ll regret immediately.


----------



## springandsummer

mousdioufe said:


> I seriously have a love hate relationship with the love bracelet, this is my fourth time buying it. Keep switching between size 17 and 18. Damned weight issue...up and down and up and down...hope this is the last time. Back to size 18.


this is my dream combo  hope I can get there one day


----------



## vlils

Hi Guys 

This may be a silly question, but I just wanted to know if you are able to exchange an item brought from the airport in a Cartier store for a different size? 

Thanks so much x


----------



## jimmie staton

vlils said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This may be a silly question, but I just wanted to know if you are able to exchange an item brought from the airport in a Cartier store for a different size?
> 
> Thanks so much x


Good question... do you have the Cartier store receipt ?
"J!m"


----------



## CM SF

I had my daughter 3 months ago and told my husband I wanted to wait to get my LOVE until I lost the baby weight. I need to lose 35lbs but my watches seem to fit the same as before I got pregnant.

So my question is do you notice there is a big difference in the fit of the bracelet with weight fluctuations? I’m getting a bit impatient lol!


----------



## vlils

jimmie staton said:


> Good question... do you have the Cartier store receipt ?
> "J!m"


Hi J!m

Yes I do, but I’m just worried as I wanted to take advantage of the tax free price and my size was out of stock!


----------



## jimmie staton

vlils said:


> Hi J!m
> 
> Yes I do, but I’m just worried as I wanted to take advantage of the tax free price and my size was out of stock!


Darn... that's a tough one... do you wear something that isn't the perfect fit to save money, or spend the money and get the fit that you want... I would go for the later, you would never be satisfied any other way. This is a forever purchase... I've had mine for over 30 years and glad I got the right fit.  In Love and in LOVE (bracelet) remember the Weight vs. Wings scenario... if it gives you wings, go for it, if it gives you weight, let it go.
"J!m"


----------



## rk4265

vlils said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This may be a silly question, but I just wanted to know if you are able to exchange an item brought from the airport in a Cartier store for a different size?
> 
> Thanks so much x


Call them and ask. I was able to exchange a bag from Europe to the USA store and I didn’t pay anything


----------



## mousdioufe

CM SF said:


> I had my daughter 3 months ago and told my husband I wanted to wait to get my LOVE until I lost the baby weight. I need to lose 35lbs but my watches seem to fit the same as before I got pregnant.
> 
> So my question is do you notice there is a big difference in the fit of the bracelet with weight fluctuations? I’m getting a bit impatient lol!


I gained 40 pounds and my bracelets didn’t fit anymore. Had to go size up


----------



## mousdioufe

Quick question to my fellow cartier lovers.
Which combination do you prefer? 
Rose, yellow and white or rose, white and yellow? Can’t decide.


----------



## jimmie staton

mousdioufe said:


> Quick question to my fellow cartier lovers.
> Which combination do you prefer?
> Rose, yellow and white or rose, white and yellow? Can’t decide.


Mix it up depending on your mood. I like it both ways
"J!m"


----------



## luvmy3girls

mousdioufe said:


> Quick question to my fellow cartier lovers.
> Which combination do you prefer?
> Rose, yellow and white or rose, white and yellow? Can’t decide.



I like the 2nd one, but I would put the RG in the middle. I like RG next to WG.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

mousdioufe said:


> Quick question to my fellow cartier lovers.
> Which combination do you prefer?
> Rose, yellow and white or rose, white and yellow? Can’t decide.



White gold in the middle for the contrast and so the yellow and pink gold don’t just blend together when looking quickly love the look!!! [emoji173]️[emoji76]


----------



## Chaton

Hi,

New Member here and my first post.  I got my first small Love Bracelet about 1.5 weeks ago in RG, size 16 from their online site for a wedding anniversary present, and I LOVE it so much!  I wanted to thank this wonderful community for helping me select the size from all the threads I read.  I think I got the right size.  Previously I had tried on the original Love Bracelet in size 15 in Miami while on vacation, but the sales associate (man) helping me was not very helpful (in sizing/fit) so I didn't get it then. 

At home, I used the wrist sizer from the Cartier site, which I think is really useful.  I measured my wrist at 14 cm; whereas, my husband measured me at 14.25 cm so I wore the sizer at 15 cm and 16 cm for a bit to compare as well as putting on one of my favorite cuffs from Tiffany to see how I liked the cuff to land on the arm.  Although size 15 fit, if I went with that size, I think that would have been the tight fit by Cartier standards as they label fits as tight, exact, and loose on their site.  Cartier and other sites also recommend if you want a comfortable fit, then you should add 1.5 to your wrist size.  Thus, I think going with the 16 is perfect for me as others here have also stated they chose size 16 for size 14 cm wrists. 

Another excellent user here posted that you should place your wrist vertical and then put your fist along it, and that is where the bracelet should land.  This method is excellent in my opinion if you want the comfort and sophisticated look.  In my opinion, the tight fit does not look as good, too athletic looking and less feminine, but great for men.  However, it's all personal preference, style and comfort.  This fit has allowed me to push the bracelet up when I'm typing or want the bracelet out of the way. 

My husband and I have already started talking about adding another bracelet for our next anniversary (LOL).  I'm leaning toward the rainbow love or another thin/small love or just a different Cartier piece all together as I rather like the simplicity and easy sophistication of just the thin love by itself.

Hope this info helps others decide on the much debated sizing for Cartier Love Bracelets!


----------



## Chaton

lvjunkyxo said:


> White gold in the middle for the contrast and so the yellow and pink gold don’t just blend together when looking quickly love the look!!! [emoji173]️[emoji76]



I agree with this comment.  I would place the 3 bracelets in the same sequence as the Trinity Wedding Band.  I would think Cartier thought of the best way aesthetically.


----------



## susan08

CM SF said:


> I had my daughter 3 months ago and told my husband I wanted to wait to get my LOVE until I lost the baby weight. I need to lose 35lbs but my watches seem to fit the same as before I got pregnant.
> 
> So my question is do you notice there is a big difference in the fit of the bracelet with weight fluctuations? I’m getting a bit impatient lol!



I lost 16lbs since I bought my small love bracelet. I think it sits a tiny bit lower on my arm now. But it’s still ok to me. It never turns on its own. Try to see how much fat you can lose on your wrist. I don’t think it changes that much compared to other part of body.


----------



## ChanelFan29

mousdioufe said:


> I gained 40 pounds and my bracelets didn’t fit anymore. Had to go size up



Kind of embarrassing to admit, but I have  gained 60 pounds on my tall frame.  I had two fossil metal bracelet watches that I used to wear before the gain.

One was a bit loose when I was thinner, but now fits perfect.  The other watch was a bit snug back in my thin days, but will still fit, but is tighter.

I no longer wear these since I have a smart watch. My point is, I was recently trying these on because of course I want to lose weight so I was worried about how my Cartier cuff would fit if I lose!

Just throwing some info out there for anybody on weight gain and bracelet fit.  Of course YMMV.


----------



## CM SF

susan08 said:


> I lost 16lbs since I bought my small love bracelet. I think it sits a tiny bit lower on my arm now. But it’s still ok to me. It never turns on its own. Try to see how much fat you can lose on your wrist. I don’t think it changes that much compared to other part of body.



Thanks for sharing, congrats on the weight loss! It seems like the smart thing to do is wait so I don’t have to regret such a special purchase.


----------



## mousdioufe

Thank you all, I’ve decided to go with the white in the middle. ❤️❤️


----------



## Pursestan

Anyone stack multiple SMALL love bracelets? If so, do you mind sharing pics?


----------



## Parisluxury

Would u get 1 original love bracelet with 4 diamonds or 2 small love bracelets (1 with no diamonds and 1 with diamonds)?


----------



## Kindness3

Would anyone buy two love multi colored version where them together .or is it too much you think ?please love your input thank you all so much


----------



## Chaton

Kindness3 said:


> Would anyone buy two love multi colored version where them together .or is it too much you think ?please love your input thank you all so much



I love the Rainbow Love in RG.  I always think gems look so much better set in Rose Gold, and generally I only prefer gold on myself.  I am also thinking of adding the Rainbow Love at some point as I think it looks so princess-like, and I just LOVE that (even if I haven't thought of trying it on in the store).  However, I think putting two Rainbow Loves together might be a bit too much as I think one makes it more special and brings more interest to the eye.

@Parisluxury:  I think either combo would look good, but it really depends on your overall body (arm-size) and personal style.  For example, I am more of a minimalist; thus, I don't like to stack too many items on my arm, not to mention, I am very, very petite.  Therefore, I can probably get away with 2 thins or a thick Love, or a thin and a thick Love at most, but I could never get away with two thick Loves nor would I want it for myself. 

A great example of two thins together that I have seen can be found here: (Caitlin on YouTube - she has the thin gold one and the diamonds one - it's a great combo in my opinion - it's something I would consider for myself)


Hope that helps!


----------



## goldengirl123

Kindness3 said:


> Would anyone buy two love multi colored version where them together .or is it too much you think ?please love your input thank you all so much



I think that would look amazing!!!!


----------



## NurseAnn

Parisluxury said:


> Would u get 1 original love bracelet with 4 diamonds or 2 small love bracelets (1 with no diamonds and 1 with diamonds)?


I’d get one original love with 4 diamonds.
 That is the more iconic piece.  I like that it stands well on its own.


----------



## Sheila K

Parisluxury said:


> Would u get 1 original love bracelet with 4 diamonds or 2 small love bracelets (1 with no diamonds and 1 with diamonds)?


I think you need to try them in person and decide.  I was debating one yellow gold love or a small yellow and small white pair and in the end preferred the original.


----------



## Kindness3

Chaton said:


> I love the Rainbow Love in RG.  I always think gems look so much better set in Rose Gold, and generally I only prefer gold on myself.  I am also thinking of adding the Rainbow Love at some point as I think it looks so princess-like, and I just LOVE that (even if I haven't thought of trying it on in the store).  However, I think putting two Rainbow Loves together might be a bit too much as I think one makes it more special and brings more interest to the eye.
> 
> @Parisluxury:  I think either combo would look good, but it really depends on your overall body (arm-size) and personal style.  For example, I am more of a minimalist; thus, I don't like to stack too many items on my arm, not to mention, I am very, very petite.  Therefore, I can probably get away with 2 thins or a thick Love, or a thin and a thick Love at most, but I could never get away with two thick Loves nor would I want it for myself.
> 
> A great example of two thins together that I have seen can be found here: (Caitlin on YouTube - she has the thin gold one and the diamonds one - it's a great combo in my opinion - it's something I would consider for myself)
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



Yes it did I thank you for your input. I greatly appreciated it


----------



## Kindness3

goldengirl123 said:


> I think that would look amazing!!!!


Thank you so much i feel it would be different instead of diamond ,candy colored stones .im torn between the two my next bucket list item lol.everyone knows cartier love bug is contagious


----------



## 336

For those who have the bangles with the new and the old system, do they sit flush?

I have an old screw bangle and am thinking of adding another to stack... TIA


----------



## avcbob

336 said:


> For those who have the bangles with the new and the old system, do they sit flush?
> 
> I have an old screw bangle and am thinking of adding another to stack... TIA


Yes they match perfectly. My wife has three, all different screw systems, and you wouldn't know unless you look closely.


----------



## greenteawasabi

Hello! Just sharing my recent purchases. 
- thin LᎾVE bracelet (size 16 yellow gold)
- thin JuC bracelet (size 15 rose gold)
- thin JuC ring (size 50 white gold)
- LᎾVE wedding band (size 52 white gold)


----------



## greenteawasabi

closetlux said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question...Totally newbie here and I don’t own any Cartier jewelry yet, but do you think Cartier will ever come out with a bracelet version that you don’t have to screw open and close?  Something with hinge mechanism?  I love the look of the bracelet but I can’t wear a bracelet all the time.




Get the pave versions. Those come with hinge on one side and a lock/clasp on the other. No screwdriver required.


----------



## sangheraa

Hi everyone, after reading this thread for over four years, I finally treated myself to the yellow gold full bangle. 

Just wanted to share a picture. 

I'm so excited to finally own the bracelet.


----------



## americanroyal89

sangheraa said:


> Hi everyone, after reading this thread for over four years, I finally treated myself to the yellow gold full bangle.
> 
> Just wanted to share a picture.
> 
> I'm so excited to finally own the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460044


YAY! Congrats!! Get ready to constantly stare at your wrist in awe!


----------



## south-of-france

It’s true lol! Congrats!


----------



## Kindness3

sangheraa said:


> Hi everyone, after reading this thread for over four years, I finally treated myself to the yellow gold full bangle.
> 
> Just wanted to share a picture.
> 
> I'm so excited to finally own the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460044


Congrats to you on your new love post picture when you can see it on .


----------



## Makenna

sangheraa said:


> Hi everyone, after reading this thread for over four years, I finally treated myself to the yellow gold full bangle.
> 
> Just wanted to share a picture.
> 
> I'm so excited to finally own the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460044



Congrats!!


----------



## jimmie staton

sangheraa said:


> Hi everyone, after reading this thread for over four years, I finally treated myself to the yellow gold full bangle.
> 
> Just wanted to share a picture.
> 
> I'm so excited to finally own the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460044


Congrats and welcome to being in the know and in the now and in love with owning a Cariter LOVE bracelet ! It's an exclusive club, I'm glad that you are now a member.
"J!m"


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Today I finally got my first Cartier piece, as an early 30th birthday present for myself. The lovely L❤️VE SM bracelet


----------



## Makenna

ItsMeRuud said:


> Today I finally got my first Cartier piece, as an early 30th birthday present for myself. The lovely L❤️VE SM bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460689


Congrats, looks good on you!!


----------



## sangheraa

ItsMeRuud said:


> Today I finally got my first Cartier piece, as an early 30th birthday present for myself. The lovely L❤️VE SM bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460689


Congrats! Looks beautiful


----------



## RAEDAY

ItsMeRuud said:


> Today I finally got my first Cartier piece, as an early 30th birthday present for myself. The lovely L❤️VE SM bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460689


Congratulations on your first piece and wishing you a very Happy 30th Birthday!  I celebrated my 30th last month with my first Cartier as well and I’m so glad I did. I’m sure you’re thrilled! Great choice and it looks gorgeous!


----------



## mousdioufe

I have a dilemma. Thinking of switching my yellow gold clou size 18 to rose gold size 17 to match my size 18 bracelets.
Option 1 keep it as is and just wear the clou with the watch. 
Option 2 get the rose gold size 17 and wear it with the 3 love size 18 and nothing on the watch side. 
Option 3 keep the yellow gold clou on the watch side and buy rose gold clou, yellow love with 4 diamonds and white gold love to complete the wrist or is it too much?
What do you think?
I added the pictures with what I wear daily and with the addition of more bracelets.


----------



## mousdioufe

mousdioufe said:


> I have a dilemma. Thinking of switching my yellow gold clou size 18 to rose gold size 17 to match my size 18 bracelets.
> Option 1 keep it as is and just wear the clou with the watch.
> Option 2 get the rose gold size 17 and wear it with the 3 love size 18 and nothing on the watch side.
> Option 3 keep the yellow gold clou on the watch side and buy rose gold clou, yellow love with 4 diamonds and white gold love to complete the wrist or is it too much?
> What do you think?
> I added the pictures with what I wear daily and with the addition of more bracelets.


More pictures with the clou alone, feel that it is a little big and with my loves, it goes over the bracelets.


----------



## jimmie staton

mousdioufe said:


> I have a dilemma. Thinking of switching my yellow gold clou size 18 to rose gold size 17 to match my size 18 bracelets.
> Option 1 keep it as is and just wear the clou with the watch.
> Option 2 get the rose gold size 17 and wear it with the 3 love size 18 and nothing on the watch side.
> Option 3 keep the yellow gold clou on the watch side and buy rose gold clou, yellow love with 4 diamonds and white gold love to complete the wrist or is it too much?
> What do you think?
> I added the pictures with what I wear daily and with the addition of more bracelets.


I think you should keep it as is... this way, you can exercise every possible option... if you go down to a 17 on the JUC, you are forced to only wear it one way...IMO. If you really want another JUC, but in rose gold size 17... then just buy it and then you will have 2 JUC, unless you are allergic... lol
"J!m"


----------



## mousdioufe

jimmie staton said:


> I think you should keep it as is... this way, you can exercise every possible option... if you go down to a 17 on the JUC, you are forced to only wear it one way...IMO. If you really want another JUC, but in rose gold size 17... then just buy it and then you will have 2 JUC, unless you are allergic... lol
> "J!m"


Haha! Wish I was allergic to Cartier!


----------



## jimmie staton

mousdioufe said:


> Haha! Wish I was allergic to Cartier!


LOL... so do I... I also wish that I was allergic to Bulgari, Gucci, Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Tiffany & Co, Van Cleef & Arpels and Graff... I have the opposite affect... I seem to think that I will break out in hives and have an anxiety attack if I am not buying from them. 
"J!m"


----------



## mousdioufe

jimmie staton said:


> LOL... so do I... I also wish that I was allergic to Bulgari, Gucci, Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Tiffany & Co, Van Cleef & Arpels and Graff... I have the opposite affect... I seem to think that I will break out in hives and have an anxiety attack if I am not buying from them.
> "J!m"


You and I both!! I feel the same!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

mousdioufe said:


> I have a dilemma. Thinking of switching my yellow gold clou size 18 to rose gold size 17 to match my size 18 bracelets.
> Option 1 keep it as is and just wear the clou with the watch.
> Option 2 get the rose gold size 17 and wear it with the 3 love size 18 and nothing on the watch side.
> Option 3 keep the yellow gold clou on the watch side and buy rose gold clou, yellow love with 4 diamonds and white gold love to complete the wrist or is it too much?
> What do you think?
> I added the pictures with what I wear daily and with the addition of more bracelets.


 Keep and wear it with the watch!! Looks amazing that way!! You can always add the thin clou to your other wrist with the loves cheaper and gives the same effect love your Rolex as well ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jimmie staton

mousdioufe said:


> You and I both!! I feel the same!


Great minds think alike and share luxury habits alike.
"J!m"


----------



## mousdioufe

lvjunkyxo said:


> Keep and wear it with the watch!! Looks amazing that way!! You can always add the thin clou to your other wrist with the loves cheaper and gives the same effect love your Rolex as well ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


That an option I didn’t think off, I need to try it. Thank you!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

raedaybaby said:


> Congratulations on your first piece and wishing you a very Happy 30th Birthday!  I celebrated my 30th last month with my first Cartier as well and I’m so glad I did. I’m sure you’re thrilled! Great choice and it looks gorgeous!


Thank you very much, and belated happy birthday to you to!  Nice to hear you still enjoy your first piece as well!


----------



## americanroyal89

I think my patina is slowly happening! 

The lighting in this kitchen showed EVERY SINGLE scratch lol


----------



## labellavita27

do your screws on the love bracelet ever come loose?


----------



## sarahkim

labellavita27 said:


> do your screws on the love bracelet ever come loose?


i got my bracelet in April, and i already noticed one of the two screws coming slightly loose. the time i really noticed was when it was clicking


----------



## kayyc

Was wanting opinions... can I wear my love bracelets on my left with my wedding rings? They feel more comfortable on the left than the right and then leave my juc and ring on the right? 

Thanks


----------



## kayyc

kayyc said:


> Was wanting opinions... can I wear my love bracelets on my left with my wedding rings? They feel more comfortable on the left than the right and then leave my juc and ring on the right?
> 
> Thanks



I also need to send my juc for service I just haven’t gotten around to it yet! I’m nervous of the process lol


----------



## jimmie staton

kayyc said:


> Was wanting opinions... can I wear my love bracelets on my left with my wedding rings? They feel more comfortable on the left than the right and then leave my juc and ring on the right?
> 
> Thanks


looks great !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

kayyc said:


> Was wanting opinions... can I wear my love bracelets on my left with my wedding rings? They feel more comfortable on the left than the right and then leave my juc and ring on the right?
> 
> Thanks


You will be just fine... hopefully, you won't be without it long.
"J!m"


----------



## N00dle

kayyc said:


> Was wanting opinions... can I wear my love bracelets on my left with my wedding rings? They feel more comfortable on the left than the right and then leave my juc and ring on the right?
> 
> Thanks


I don’t see why not - this is what I do too! I don’t mind mixing the YG love with my platinum rings. Is your thin JUC bent out of shape? I have one but don’t wear everyday and just wondering how it holds up.


----------



## kayyc

N00dle said:


> I don’t see why not - this is what I do too! I don’t mind mixing the YG love with my platinum rings. Is your thin JUC bent out of shape? I have one but don’t wear everyday and just wondering how it holds up.



Thanks! Yup it’s bent out of shape I wear it everyday it annoys me but I just haven’t had a chance to send it in, even tho I requested the service kit 2x. ‍♀️ I don’t know that I would purchase it again.


----------



## americanroyal89

kayyc said:


> Thanks! Yup it’s bent out of shape I wear it everyday it annoys me but I just haven’t had a chance to send it in, even tho I requested the service kit 2x. ‍♀️ I don’t know that I would purchase it again.



I’m considering the thin juc to stack with my love bracelet sometime next year. But this makes me nervous. 

I’d wear it 24/7. My sister in law has one that she wears 24/7 and is fine. But the fact it can bend makes me worried


----------



## kayyc

americanroyal89 said:


> I’m considering the thin juc to stack with my love bracelet sometime next year. But this makes me nervous.
> 
> I’d wear it 24/7. My sister in law has one that she wears 24/7 and is fine. But the fact it can bend makes me worried



Yeah I definitely never take mine off, you have to be careful in how you take it off and on. It also gets caught on a lot.


----------



## N00dle

kayyc said:


> Yeah I definitely never take mine off, you have to be careful in how you take it off and on. It also gets caught on a lot.


It definitely catches on loosely knitted sweaters so I feel like I can’t wear it with certain things. Is that how it bent - getting caught on something? I hope they can fix it for you!


----------



## kayyc

N00dle said:


> It definitely catches on loosely knitted sweaters so I feel like I can’t wear it with certain things. Is that how it bent - getting caught on something? I hope they can fix it for you!



The end of the nail itself the point sometimes also pulls over the head of that makes sense. So that can cause bending like it pulls over you may wear it wrap around from left to right but the point pulls over if caught on something and you have to pop it back into place. Customer service said they just have to recenter is or whatever term they used it’s just a matter of getting it done. I said I would be super careful when I first got it but you forget you have it on ya know lol .. wear & tear!

But I have to say Cartier customer service is very good.


----------



## spacecookies

I already have a RG JUC and now I want to get a Love, too. The only problem is I can’t decide whether to get YG or WG. 
I actually tried them on last weekend, and they both looked nice on my skin tone though. 
Please help me choose between YG and WH.


----------



## Himeko057

spacecookies said:


> I already have a RG JUC and now I want to get a Love, too. The only problem is I can’t decide whether to get YG or WG.
> I actually tried them on last weekend, and they both looked nice on my skin tone though.
> Please help me choose between YG and WH.



Do you have any pictures?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

spacecookies said:


> I already have a RG JUC and now I want to get a Love, too. The only problem is I can’t decide whether to get YG or WG.
> I actually tried them on last weekend, and they both looked nice on my skin tone though.
> Please help me choose between YG and WH.


Love the look of rose and white together ❤️


----------



## voodoodoll2005

kayyc said:


> Was wanting opinions... can I wear my love bracelets on my left with my wedding rings? They feel more comfortable on the left than the right and then leave my juc and ring on the right?
> 
> Thanks



Beautiful collection!

I don't see why not. I wear mine on the left wrist too. It's more comfortable, and I worry less about it because I'm right handed.


----------



## Chanelandco

Here is comparison between size thin love, bangle and cuff!

I could go to the store and here is the outcome of my trials :
- I tried the thin love in size 17, same as my bangle: the fit was perfect, they moved perfectly together, no noise, no clincking. Perfect!
- The cuff in size 16 was too tight
- The cuff in size 17 same as my bangle was Ok. But I could feel it was a bit too tight. The two bracelets was moving weirdly together and there was a bit of noise disturbing me
Finally the cuff in size 18 was too large! It was going on top of my bracelet and the noise they were making when moving my hand was really annoying...
There is not many comparison on the size of cuff and bracelet but it seems the advice to go up on size is not relevant to all depending on your wrist
I am happy that I could try because I would have go wrong if purchase without trying.
Hope this will help


----------



## GoldFish8

Today with my  

Also love the look of my JUC with my watch! I am one of those people that can’t wear the love together with the JUC for some odd reason. But the JUC with a big watch... that feels right somehow


----------



## Kindness3

GoldFish8 said:


> Today with my
> 
> Also love the look of my JUC with my watch! I am one of those people that can’t wear the love together with the JUC for some odd reason. But the JUC with a big watch... that feels right somehow


----------



## bagdivaqueenb

americanroyal89 said:


> I’m considering the thin juc to stack with my love bracelet sometime next year. But this makes me nervous.
> 
> I’d wear it 24/7. My sister in law has one that she wears 24/7 and is fine. But the fact it can bend makes me worried



I bought the thin juc in April for my birthday.  I wear it everyday and it is perfect.  It is so comfortable and very elegant.  I stack it with my thin love that I bought last year for my bday.  I work all day on a computer and workout 4 times a week.... no issues at all!  I do wear a wristband while working out though.  Hope this helps.


----------



## americanroyal89

bagdivaqueenb said:


> I bought the thin juc in April for my birthday.  I wear it everyday and it is perfect.  It is so comfortable and very elegant.  I stack it with my thin love that I bought last year for my bday.  I work all day on a computer and workout 4 times a week.... no issues at all!  I do wear a wristband while working out though.  Hope this helps.


Thank you for your input! It does help a lot.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does Cartier still sell the Love Bracelet in Platinum? If no, can you custom order it? Thank you


----------



## lovecartier

They do not market it in platinum any more, but I am under the impression it can be ordered in it. I'm quite sure it would be a real premium - they charged more for the platinum to begin with, and the special order charge is usually an additional 30%.


----------



## uhpharm01

lovecartier said:


> They do not market it in platinum any more, but I am under the impression it can be ordered in it. I'm quite sure it would be a real premium - they charged more for the platinum to begin with, and the special order charge is usually an additional 30%.


Thank you! You're right that it would be at a real premium.


----------



## nadiap

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you! You're right that it would be at a real premium.


Interestingly enough platinum prices absolutely tanked in the last several years.  Here is the current price of Gold and Platinum.


----------



## uhpharm01

nadiap said:


> Interestingly enough platinum prices absolutely tanked in the last several years.  Here is the current price of Gold and Platinum.
> View attachment 4483575


Oh wow. Thank you. Cartier needs to adjust the prices of their platinum items.


----------



## raspberrypink

Would like to ask .... 
Is there a real benefit of sticking to the same SA at Cartier? For example your regular SA will keep you in mind for things such as invites to special event/gifts for birthday/Xmas/new year etc? What kind of "benefits" do you get from your regular SAs?
So far my Cartier pieces have been purchased from different SAs. The most recent purchase was from a very lovely SA whom I'm super friendly with. Just wondering if gifts etc come from a central system or individual SA will send to their own preferred customers? 
I'm considering getting another bracelet but if I get from another branch in a different mall, I could get mall rewards in form of cash vouchers, which would be nice hahaha. But on the other hand I'll feel quite bad getting it elsewhere as she has been putting in efforts into this client....me.
What would you choose? Stick to the same SA or go elsewhere to take advantage of cash vouchers?


----------



## jimmie staton

raspberrypink said:


> Would like to ask ....
> Is there a real benefit of sticking to the same SA at Cartier? For example your regular SA will keep you in mind for things such as invites to special event/gifts for birthday/Xmas/new year etc? What kind of "benefits" do you get from your regular SAs?
> So far my Cartier pieces have been purchased from different SAs. The most recent purchase was from a very lovely SA whom I'm super friendly with. Just wondering if gifts etc come from a central system or individual SA will send to their own preferred customers?
> I'm considering getting another bracelet but if I get from another branch in a different mall, I could get mall rewards in form of cash vouchers, which would be nice hahaha. But on the other hand I'll feel quite bad getting it elsewhere as she has been putting in efforts into this client....me.
> What would you choose? Stick to the same SA or go elsewhere to take advantage of cash vouchers?


Do what works best for you... Your ultimate happiness should be your first concern, You are very kind and considerate when it comes to your SA and their feelings. They will be fine and so will you.
"J!m"


----------



## raspberrypink

jimmie staton said:


> Do what works best for you... Your ultimate happiness should be your first concern, You are very kind and considerate when it comes to your SA and their feelings. They will be fine and so will you.
> 
> Aww... thank you Jimmy for your kind words ! Really appreciate this   Have a wonderful day !
> "J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Honored. I must add... you are what's missing in this world. You actually took time to thank me with kind words... and I appreciate and Thank you for that kindness. There really should be no hunger, homelessness or poverty... we have more than enough resources for everyone to have everything.... the problem is that we don't have enough love. More people should at the very least, stop to consider how someone might feel about our particular action or words, and we can begin to heal each other... and heal ourselves. As for your SA... you can send them a nice note card thanking them for all they have done for you in flowering detail. And you can send a nice commendation letter to corporate about your experience with that particular SA and explain how their actions kept you loyal to the brand. Last but not least... always be pleasant and smile when with your SA and other SA's in the future. They appreciate that way more than the commission, although they are not allergic to  commission. lol
"J!m?


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow. Thank you. Cartier needs to adjust the prices of their platinum items.


That’s not going to happen uhpharm01


----------



## raspberrypink

jimmie staton said:


> Honored. I must add... you are what's missing in this world. You actually took time to thank me with kind words... and I appreciate and Thank you for that kindness. There really should be no hunger, homelessness or poverty... we have more than enough resources for everyone to have everything.... the problem is that we don't have enough love. More people should at the very least, stop to consider how someone might feel about our particular action or words, and we can begin to heal each other... and heal ourselves. As for your SA... you can send them a nice note card thanking them for all they have done for you in flowering detail. And you can send a nice commendation letter to corporate about your experience with that particular SA and explain how their actions kept you loyal to the brand. Last but not least... always be pleasant and smile when with your SA and other SA's in the future. They appreciate that way more than the commission, although they are not allergic to  commission. lol
> "J!m?


You have such a big and generous heart, Jimmy ! And taking the time to write this! I'm truly touched and humbled by what you said. And I totally agree with you that sometimes all we need to do is just a smile and a kind word to those around us. I don't think so far ahead as to think about the impact it has on others but I do know that any smile or nice word I give to others is for my own benefit because it makes me feel good about myself, because the more you do this, the more you will get in return, and it will show on your face. To be blessed enough to share a smile around. I've gone through a lot of bumps in my life to know that most of the time it's easier to let go, more for our own benefit rather than others'. 
And thank you so much for your tips and advice about commending SA. I think I'll do that . Can't wait to get my new bracelet which now will include this beautiful memory of your post and a reminder to keep smiling .
Thank you Jimmy and bless your generous heart!


----------



## jimmie staton

raspberrypink said:


> You have such a big and generous heart, Jimmy ! And taking the time to write this! I'm truly touched and humbled by what you said. And I totally agree with you that sometimes all we need to do is just a smile and a kind word to those around us. I don't think so far ahead as to think about the impact it has on others but I do know that any smile or nice word I give to others is for my own benefit because it makes me feel good about myself, because the more you do this, the more you will get in return, and it will show on your face. To be blessed enough to share a smile around. I've gone through a lot of bumps in my life to know that most of the time it's easier to let go, more for our own benefit rather than others'.
> And thank you so much for your tips and advice about commending SA. I think I'll do that . Can't wait to get my new bracelet which now will include this beautiful memory of your post and a reminder to keep smiling .
> Thank you Jimmy and bless your generous heart!


As far as having such a big and generous heart... all I can say is "it takes one to know one". I will hold your words of inspiration and aspiration to heart before expiration. The riches are not at the end of the rainbow in a pot of gold... the riches are in the journey... Thank you for sharing this journey with me and the world.
Don't forget to post your new bracelet... we are all waiting with baited breath.
Wishing you the very best... and may all your dreams come true.
"J!m"


----------



## Brasil

Hello!  What do you think, that at first it is better to buy a JUC bracelet or LOVE.  Of course, I want very much both bracelets, but I can buy now only one and the second only after a long time after a 1-1,5 year, for example.  JUC want in white gold, LOVE in yellow gold.  Both bracelets very like.  But what about the first purchase?  Recommend for me please)


----------



## lovecartier

Definitely the Love!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Brasil said:


> Hello!  What do you think, that at first it is better to buy a JUC bracelet or LOVE.  Of course, I want very much both bracelets, but I can buy now only one and the second only after a long time after a 1-1,5 year, for example.  JUC want in white gold, LOVE in yellow gold.  Both bracelets very like.  But what about the first purchase?  Recommend for me please)


I’d go Love. It’s a 24/7 bracelet so you get to enjoy it all the time! JUC is a perfect compliment to it at a later date.


----------



## Himeko057

Brasil said:


> Hello!  What do you think, that at first it is better to buy a JUC bracelet or LOVE.  Of course, I want very much both bracelets, but I can buy now only one and the second only after a long time after a 1-1,5 year, for example.  JUC want in white gold, LOVE in yellow gold.  Both bracelets very like.  But what about the first purchase?  Recommend for me please)



I had the same dilemma a few months ago and I chose the love first! I think it’s a really classic bracelet and goes with everything. I added the thin JUC recently but if I had to do it again would definitely still pick the love first.


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

I’m debating between classic or thin style as apart of my everyday jewelry. I would be stacking it with my sweet vca bracelet pretty much all the time (the vca was a gift  for my 30th bday). The love bracelet would be an anniversary present . I am leaning towards the thin style because I think it looks good with my sweet vca, I’m a fan of the locking mechanism, and it’s lightweight. The only reason I am not 100% sure is because I see a lot of people talk so highly of the classic style and I’m wondering if I’m just not seeing how great it is and regret it later. Thoughts?


----------



## Luvshandbags

cevuong said:


> View attachment 4502413
> View attachment 4502412
> 
> 
> I’m debating between classic or thin style as apart of my everyday jewelry. I would be stacking it with my sweet vca bracelet pretty much all the time (the vca was a gift  for my 30th bday). The love bracelet would be an anniversary present . I am leaning towards the thin style because I think it looks good with my sweet vca, I’m a fan of the locking mechanism, and it’s lightweight. The only reason I am not 100% sure is because I see a lot of people talk so highly of the classic style and I’m wondering if I’m just not seeing how great it is and regret it later. Thoughts?


I think the thin looks better with your VCA bracelet. I too am planning to buy a thin love to stack with the trinity cord. You will find most people like the classic love but there is a group of us that the thin suits us and our lifestyle better. HTH. Good luck on your choice.


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Luvshandbags said:


> I think the thin looks better with your VCA bracelet. I too am planning to buy a thin love to stack with the trinity cord. You will find most people like the classic love but there is a group of us that the thin suits us and our lifestyle better. HTH. Good luck on your choice.



Thank you! I appreciate it


----------



## Dimple

@cevuong I love the dainty look. It looks beautiful with the vca 

If you're planning to often wear the two together I would get the thinner one. Otherwise I'd get thr thicker one if you're not planning to wear vca often


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Dimple said:


> @cevuong I love the dainty look. It looks beautiful with the vca
> 
> If you're planning to often wear the two together I would get the thinner one. Otherwise I'd get thr thicker one if you're not planning to wear vca often



Me too! And yes I do plan to wear them together daily as they both hold sentimental value. I currently wear my vca everyday & maybe someday will add a 2nd love. I think the thin is great for stacking which I like to do, but that can change as I get older so it’s possible I’d like the classic someday, maybe? Lol. I attached more photos with the thin in 6 diamonds (YG & PG). I appreciate your input!


----------



## Yodabest

cevuong said:


> View attachment 4502413
> View attachment 4502412
> 
> 
> I’m debating between classic or thin style as apart of my everyday jewelry. I would be stacking it with my sweet vca bracelet pretty much all the time (the vca was a gift  for my 30th bday). The love bracelet would be an anniversary present . I am leaning towards the thin style because I think it looks good with my sweet vca, I’m a fan of the locking mechanism, and it’s lightweight. The only reason I am not 100% sure is because I see a lot of people talk so highly of the classic style and I’m wondering if I’m just not seeing how great it is and regret it later. Thoughts?



I have the classic yellow gold love and wear daily with either my VCA sweet butterfly or heart bracelets. Sometimes both. I also just got a small rose gold love to add to the stack. I think the sweet plus the classic looks beautiful together, personally.


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

PC1984 said:


> I have the classic yellow gold love and wear daily with either my VCA sweet butterfly or heart bracelets. Sometimes both. I also just got a small rose gold love to add to the stack. I think the sweet plus the classic looks beautiful together, personally.



Do you have any photos to share please?


----------



## Yodabest

cevuong said:


> Do you have any photos to share please?



Here you go!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

PC1984 said:


> Here you go!



Thank you! Looks good! Are they both YG? I am still considering getting the thin first, as I think it looks better stacked with the sweet vca. The classic stacks nicely with the other 2 though! So possibly a classic in the future after the thin just cause the thin works better for my current situation


----------



## Yodabest

cevuong said:


> Thank you! Looks good! Are they both YG? I am still considering getting the thin first, as I think it looks better stacked with the sweet vca. The classic stacks nicely with the other 2 though! So possibly a classic in the future after the thin just cause the thin works better for my current situation



The classic is yellow and the small is rose


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

PC1984 said:


> The classic is yellow and the small is rose


Thank you!!!


----------



## sangheraa

Kindness3 said:


> Congrats to you on your new love post picture when you can see it on .



Finally got around to posting a picture, here it is!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Sooo I went back to the Cartier store & tried on the Classic & fell in love with it! Now, I’m not sure of the size. I tried it on my left arm cause the SA recommended it but I honestly want to wear it on my right (dominant). But didn’t ask to switch (silly me). I tried a 16cm & 17cm on my left. The right arm is 17cm Thin love. It’s hot in CA right now (so maybe less swelling in winter?). My wrist bone measures 15cm. Both sizes still spin around my arm with ease/little effort. The SA said the 17cm is too big & also 16cm is slightly big cause she said there should be no gap at all. But I avoid wearing bracelets that are too tight. I’m on my Macbook all the time for business so I don’t like it when bracelets are in the way (sitting on or near the base of the keyboard). I really think I want a 17cm cause it doesn’t bother my bone & I can push it up further when typing, but it might be too loose & bother me over the long run. Any advice?


----------



## Himeko057

cevuong said:


> Sooo I went back to the Cartier store & tried on the Classic & fell in love with it! Now, I’m not sure of the size. I tried it on my left arm cause the SA recommended it but I honestly want to wear it on my right (dominant). But didn’t ask to switch (silly me). I tried a 16cm & 17cm on my left. The right arm is 17cm Thin love. It’s hot in CA right now (so maybe less swelling in winter?). My wrist bone measures 15cm. Both sizes still spin around my arm with ease/little effort. The SA said the 17cm is too big & also 16cm is slightly big cause she said there should be no gap at all. But I avoid wearing bracelets that are too tight. I’m on my Macbook all the time for business so I don’t like it when bracelets are in the way (sitting on or near the base of the keyboard). I really think I want a 17cm cause it doesn’t bother my bone & I can push it up further when typing, but it might be too loose & bother me over the long run. Any advice?



I think both sizes look good on your left wrist but I prefer the 16 a bit more. However since you really want to wear on your right arm and you want to push it up then maybe the 17 would be a better choice. I wear my love on my right and my right wrist is 0.5cm bigger than my left.


----------



## Chaton

cevuong said:


> Sooo I went back to the Cartier store & tried on the Classic & fell in love with it! Now, I’m not sure of the size. I tried it on my left arm cause the SA recommended it but I honestly want to wear it on my right (dominant). But didn’t ask to switch (silly me). I tried a 16cm & 17cm on my left. The right arm is 17cm Thin love. It’s hot in CA right now (so maybe less swelling in winter?). My wrist bone measures 15cm. Both sizes still spin around my arm with ease/little effort. The SA said the 17cm is too big & also 16cm is slightly big cause she said there should be no gap at all. But I avoid wearing bracelets that are too tight. I’m on my Macbook all the time for business so I don’t like it when bracelets are in the way (sitting on or near the base of the keyboard). I really think I want a 17cm cause it doesn’t bother my bone & I can push it up further when typing, but it might be too loose & bother me over the long run. Any advice?



I would go with the 17 especially since you state your wrist is a 15 cm and if you eventually want to stack.  Also, if you plan to wear it on your dominant arm (right arm) then going bigger is better also - being able to push it up and out of the way has been very useful for me in keeping it more pristine looking and less scratches on the bracelet overall.

Personally, I like the look of the bracelets falling approximately 1/3 down my arm.  I have read that for comfort, go 1.5 cm bigger.  Also, try using the Cartier Wrist Sizer online.  I printed it off and used it at home to give me a better idea before ordering it online.  My wrist measures around 14 - 14.25 cm and I went with the 16 cm although it is more than the 1.5 cm suggested, it's better than being too tight in my opinion.

Btw, I think they both look great on you, but for pairing sake, I prefer the thin with your VCA, but having a classic is always great and you can pair it or wear it alone.  You can't go wrong!


----------



## avcbob

The 16 fits you like mine do, and being a guy I like them on the tighter side.  Mine doesn't spin at all on their own, and can be forced to turn in just one place on my arm. The 17 fits you like my wife's, and she likes them on the looser side.  It's a matter of personal preference in the end. I do prefer the classic though.  Which boutique are you in??  I live in California and have been in all of them!






cevuong said:


> Sooo I went back to the Cartier store & tried on the Classic & fell in love with it! Now, I’m not sure of the size. I tried it on my left arm cause the SA recommended it but I honestly want to wear it on my right (dominant). But didn’t ask to switch (silly me). I tried a 16cm & 17cm on my left. The right arm is 17cm Thin love. It’s hot in CA right now (so maybe less swelling in winter?). My wrist bone measures 15cm. Both sizes still spin around my arm with ease/little effort. The SA said the 17cm is too big & also 16cm is slightly big cause she said there should be no gap at all. But I avoid wearing bracelets that are too tight. I’m on my Macbook all the time for business so I don’t like it when bracelets are in the way (sitting on or near the base of the keyboard). I really think I want a 17cm cause it doesn’t bother my bone & I can push it up further when typing, but it might be too loose & bother me over the long run. Any advice?


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Himeko057 said:


> I think both sizes look good on your left wrist but I prefer the 16 a bit more. However since you really want to wear on your right arm and you want to push it up then maybe the 17 would be a better choice. I wear my love on my right and my right wrist is 0.5cm bigger than my left.



Thank you dear! I re-measured my wrist with my husbands help and both wrists are ~15.5cm at the bone so 16cm would only be 0.5cm larger and 17cm is 1.5cm. After knowing this I think 17cm would be better in the long run and I can switch arms and gain weight when I have a baby lol


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Chaton said:


> I would go with the 17 especially since you state your wrist is a 15 cm and if you eventually want to stack.  Also, if you plan to wear it on your dominant arm (right arm) then going bigger is better also - being able to push it up and out of the way has been very useful for me in keeping it more pristine looking and less scratches on the bracelet overall.
> 
> Personally, I like the look of the bracelets falling approximately 1/3 down my arm.  I have read that for comfort, go 1.5 cm bigger.  Also, try using the Cartier Wrist Sizer online.  I printed it off and used it at home to give me a better idea before ordering it online.  My wrist measures around 14 - 14.25 cm and I went with the 16 cm although it is more than the 1.5 cm suggested, it's better than being too tight in my opinion.
> 
> Btw, I think they both look great on you, but for pairing sake, I prefer the thin with your VCA, but having a classic is always great and you can pair it or wear it alone.  You can't go wrong!



Thank you!  Just re-measured and it’s actually 15.5cm on both wrists . My hubby used a garment measuring tape, but I should try the Cartier one lol. Just need to make time to print it! Your recommendation of 1.5cm sounds like a good idea as that would put me at 17cm (which is what I think would fit better)

I do like the look of the sweet vca + thin better. But the classic is like *heart eyes* .  It’s really been a struggle choosing between the 2! But I figured it’s better to get the classic now and in the future save for a thin as it’s a lower price point & easier to “obtain” lol if that makes any sense


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

avcbob said:


> The 16 fits you like mine do, and being a guy I like them on the tighter side.  Mine doesn't spin at all on their own, and can be forced to turn in just one place on my arm. The 17 fits you like my wife's, and she likes them on the looser side.  It's a matter of personal preference in the end. I do prefer the classic though.  Which boutique are you in??  I live in California and have been in all of them!



I appreciate the response! That’s good to know~ I do like more loose fit bracelets, so I am prob on the same boat as your wife & leaning towards 17cm regardless of what the SA or my friend said (that it looked too big). But again they are not wearing it and don’t understand the “bothering” on my wrist bone when it slides up & down lol

Also, I normally go to the Cartier on Rodeo Drive or South Coast Plaza


----------



## avcbob

cevuong said:


> I appreciate the response! That’s good to know~ I do like more loose fit bracelets, so I am prob on the same boat as your wife & leaning towards 17cm regardless of what the SA or my friend said (that it looked too big). But again they are not wearing it and don’t understand the “bothering” on my wrist bone when it slides up & down lol
> 
> Also, I normally go to the Cartier on Rodeo Drive or South Coast Plaza



Rodeo is my closest store, but have been going to South Coast lately as it's a fun outing and the parking is SO MUCH easier!  Best of luck on your decision and keep us posted!!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

avcbob said:


> Rodeo is my closest store, but have been going to South Coast lately as it's a fun outing and the parking is SO MUCH easier!  Best of luck on your decision and keep us posted!!



Yes indoor shopping with AC is the best at SCP! I will definitely keep you all updated!
Cheers!


----------



## missisa07

cevuong said:


> Sooo I went back to the Cartier store & tried on the Classic & fell in love with it! Now, I’m not sure of the size. I tried it on my left arm cause the SA recommended it but I honestly want to wear it on my right (dominant). But didn’t ask to switch (silly me). I tried a 16cm & 17cm on my left. The right arm is 17cm Thin love. It’s hot in CA right now (so maybe less swelling in winter?). My wrist bone measures 15cm. Both sizes still spin around my arm with ease/little effort. The SA said the 17cm is too big & also 16cm is slightly big cause she said there should be no gap at all. But I avoid wearing bracelets that are too tight. I’m on my Macbook all the time for business so I don’t like it when bracelets are in the way (sitting on or near the base of the keyboard). I really think I want a 17cm cause it doesn’t bother my bone & I can push it up further when typing, but it might be too loose & bother me over the long run. Any advice?


I bought the 16, and I kick myself for not sizing up to the 17.  I had to keep getting 16s for my stack since that was the original size I got, so now I'm kind of stuck with it.  If between sizes, I always recommend sizing up.


----------



## south-of-france

My wrist is 15,5 cm and I went with the 18 because of my wristbone. So I wouldn’t get the 16 but at least the 17.


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

missisa07 said:


> I bought the 16, and I kick myself for not sizing up to the 17.  I had to keep getting 16s for my stack since that was the original size I got, so now I'm kind of stuck with it.  If between sizes, I always recommend sizing up.



Oooh is the 16 too tight? What’s your wrist bone size?


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

south-of-france said:


> My wrist is 15,5 cm and I went with the 18 because of my wristbone. So I wouldn’t get the 16 but at least the 17.



Oh interesting! The “looseness” doesn’t bother you when sleeping? Like turning or moving up & down frequently?


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

More photos  From certain angles the gap looks larger but it’s 16cm. Also, I included a photo of where my sweet vca stops when my arm is up. Ideally I don’t want them to overlap when my arm is up or down either haha! I’m leaning towards 17cm but on IG a majority say 16cm/close fit lol. Even the Cartier sizing on the website says to add at least 1-2cm depending how you want the fit. So 0.5cm seems like too less especially for stacking it could be suffocating. Ultimately I know it’s my choice and my gut says 17cm but I don’t want to regret it and have to sell it or exchange it later on lol


----------



## hoot

south-of-france said:


> My wrist is 15,5 cm and I went with the 18 because of my wristbone. So I wouldn’t get the 16 but at least the 17.


I have the same wrist size and I purchased an 18 too. 


cevuong said:


> View attachment 4508469
> View attachment 4508496
> View attachment 4508497
> 
> More photos  From certain angles the gap looks larger but it’s 16cm. Also, I included a photo of where my sweet vca stops when my arm is up. Ideally I don’t want them to overlap when my arm is up or down either haha! I’m leaning towards 17cm but on IG a majority say 16cm/close fit lol. Even the Cartier sizing on the website says to add at least 1-2cm depending how you want the fit. So 0.5cm seems like too less especially for stacking it could be suffocating. Ultimately I know it’s my choice and my gut says 17cm but I don’t want to regret it and have to sell it or exchange it later on lol


I definitely recommend size 17 for you.


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

hoot said:


> I have the same wrist size and I purchased an 18 too.
> 
> I definitely recommend size 17 for you.


 Thank you! I am definitely considering it. I will try it one more time before I make the decision


----------



## jssl1688

hoot said:


> I have the same wrist size and I purchased an 18 too.
> 
> I am just like you too, just a size down. I am 14.5 and went with 17.
> 
> I definitely recommend size 17 for you.





cevuong said:


> View attachment 4508469
> View attachment 4508496
> View attachment 4508497
> 
> More photos  From certain angles the gap looks larger but it’s 16cm. Also, I included a photo of where my sweet vca stops when my arm is up. Ideally I don’t want them to overlap when my arm is up or down either haha! I’m leaning towards 17cm but on IG a majority say 16cm/close fit lol. Even the Cartier sizing on the website says to add at least 1-2cm depending how you want the fit. So 0.5cm seems like too less especially for stacking it could be suffocating. Ultimately I know it’s my choice and my gut says 17cm but I don’t want to regret it and have to sell it or exchange it later on lol



Go with 17. In my experience, the pictures of the bracelets look bigger than they feel when it’s on. I’ve tried and taken photos of 16 and 17 on me and the 16 looks good in picture, but feels very uncomfortable, yet the 17 looks big with quite a gap, but feels perfect on my wrist and arm.


----------



## jssl1688

hoot said:


> I have the same wrist size and I purchased an 18 too.
> 
> I definitely recommend size 17 for you.




I am just like you too, just a size down. I am 14.5 and went with 17.


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

oops* repeated response


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

jssl1688 said:


> Go with 17. In my experience, the pictures of the bracelets look bigger than they feel when it’s on. I’ve tried and taken photos of 16 and 17 on me and the 16 looks good in picture, but feels very uncomfortable, yet the 17 looks big with quite a gap, but feels perfect on my wrist and arm.





jssl1688 said:


> I am just like you too, just a size down. I am 14.5 and went with 17.



Since the sizes you chose were "larger" do you have issues with it causing "pain/irritation" when it falls from the top of your arm to the wrist when you move your arm up and down? I have been talking to someone who said it was an issue for her and exchanged hers from 17cm to 16cm and her wrist is around the same as mine. Less movement I suppose she said was more comfortable/better. Please let me know


----------



## jssl1688

cevuong said:


> Since the sizes you chose were "larger" do you have issues with it causing "pain/irritation" when it falls from the top of your arm to the wrist when you move your arm up and down? I have been talking to someone who said it was an issue for her and exchanged hers from 17cm to 16cm and her wrist is around the same as mine. Less movement I suppose she said was more comfortable/better. Please let me know



I have a larger wrist bone so when I tried on the 16, it would hit my wrist bone and hurt when it goes over. The 17 moves past my wrist smoothly and sits right past the bone. The sa’s i’ve encountered say the bracelet is suppose to go over the wrist bone smoothly. There’s no pain when my love moves up and down, it’s very comfortable. Bottom line is, it’s all personal preference. I prefer the looser look and feel and I do stack so 17 is perfect for me.


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

jssl1688 said:


> I have a larger wrist bone so when I tried on the 16, it would hit my wrist bone and hurt when it goes over. The 17 moves past my wrist smoothly and sits right past the bone. The sa’s i’ve encountered say the bracelet is suppose to go over the wrist bone smoothly. There’s no pain when my love moves up and down, it’s very comfortable. Bottom line is, it’s all personal preference. I prefer the looser look and feel and I do stack so 17 is perfect for me.



Thank you! I appreciate your response. I’ll definitely try it on one more time and decide then


----------



## munkeebag81

So pretty!  I have the classic in the RG and thinking about adding a thin one,  possibility in the YG.




PC1984 said:


> Here you go!


----------



## Msss_Thang

I am currently debating on which thin love to add between my loves. Should I get the thin 6 diamonds in WG or YG, or should I get the 10 diamonds in WG or YG?


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Msss_Thang said:


> I am currently debating on which thin love to add between my loves. Should I get the thin 6 diamonds in WG or YG, or should I get the 10 diamonds in WG or YG?



I like the look of thin with 6 diamonds but since you already have 2 classics with all screw motifs, 10 diamonds will look great in between  but really can’t go wrong with either


----------



## threeboysmama

Layering my Love ♥️ bracelets with coco Chanel ☺️


----------



## Kindness3

sangheraa said:


> View attachment 4507029
> 
> 
> Finally got around to posting a picture, here it is!


Looks amazing on you congratulations


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Hi all, I am deciding whether to get a LOVE bracelet or not, but the one thing I am hesitating on is the new screw system. I have heard horror stories about the bracelet falling off of people and becoming lost etc. Is it really that bad? I don't want to have to be constantly worrying about it.


----------



## vhuynh2

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Hi all, I am deciding whether to get a LOVE bracelet or not, but the one thing I am hesitating on is the new screw system. I have heard horror stories about the bracelet falling off of people and becoming lost etc. Is it really that bad? I don't want to have to be constantly worrying about it.



I’ve had mine on for 6 weeks and haven’t had any problems. I check the screws and “tighten” them once a week but they haven’t budged and I haven’t had to actually tighten anything.


----------



## Sheila K

vhuynh2 said:


> I’ve had mine on for 6 weeks and haven’t had any problems. I check the screws and “tighten” them once a week but they haven’t budged and I haven’t had to actually tighten anything.


I've had mine for almost 6 months and haven't had to tighten them either.  I suspect more people with issues will post than people without.


----------



## americanroyal89

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Hi all, I am deciding whether to get a LOVE bracelet or not, but the one thing I am hesitating on is the new screw system. I have heard horror stories about the bracelet falling off of people and becoming lost etc. Is it really that bad? I don't want to have to be constantly worrying about it.



I’ve had mine since January and the screws haven’t budged. I do think people are more vocal with issues. I think that’s just human nature. But that’s probably why we read about it More often than it occurs.


----------



## Himeko057

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Hi all, I am deciding whether to get a LOVE bracelet or not, but the one thing I am hesitating on is the new screw system. I have heard horror stories about the bracelet falling off of people and becoming lost etc. Is it really that bad? I don't want to have to be constantly worrying about it.



I’ve had mine for three months now. At first I was very paranoid and I visually checked my screws everyday and tightened once a week. But my screws also didn’t really move much so I didn’t really have to tighten it.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Thanks everyone! It makes sense that more people would post about it if they were having problems. I will definitely go for one and not worry about that!


----------



## Phoenix123

As it's turned out I'm very indecisive, lol.

I'm still craving a solid yellow gold Cartier Love bracelet. I had one with no diamond before and sold it because it got scratched up. I am thinking of re-purchasing this or one with 4 diamonds. I'm still terrified about it being scratched up again, but just cannot get it out of my head. Any advice from Cartier Love lovers?


----------



## ani108

Phoenix123 said:


> As it's turned out I'm very indecisive, lol.
> 
> I'm still craving a solid yellow gold Cartier Love bracelet. I had one with no diamond before and sold it because it got scratched up. I am thinking of re-purchasing this or one with 4 diamonds. I'm still terrified about it being scratched up again, but just cannot get it out of my head. Any advice from Cartier Love lovers?



There's no avoiding it being scratched up as it is a highly polished piece of jewelry, be one with the patina lol.


----------



## Lanier

Phoenix123 said:


> As it's turned out I'm very indecisive, lol.
> 
> I'm still craving a solid yellow gold Cartier Love bracelet. I had one with no diamond before and sold it because it got scratched up. I am thinking of re-purchasing this or one with 4 diamonds. I'm still terrified about it being scratched up again, but just cannot get it out of my head. Any advice from Cartier Love lovers?



Was it normal scratches from wear or something more? When I had my Love bracelet, just the thought of knowing I could get it re-shined (and have the surface scratches removed) helped ease the stress of scratches. And honestly, the normal scratches that came with wearing it gave it character.  It's just not meant to look "perfectly new" after awhile. Unfortunately, my Love bracelet got some gouges from when my wrist hit a rock when kayaking. I had it repaired by Cartier and then sold it.  Looking at purchasing the cuff now.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Phoenix123 said:


> As it's turned out I'm very indecisive, lol.
> 
> I'm still craving a solid yellow gold Cartier Love bracelet. I had one with no diamond before and sold it because it got scratched up. I am thinking of re-purchasing this or one with 4 diamonds. I'm still terrified about it being scratched up again, but just cannot get it out of my head. Any advice from Cartier Love lovers?


Hi Phoenix, I recalled you had the ceramic and diamond pave WG bracelet already, any reason now you want to stack with regular non-diamond version bracelet? Just curious


----------



## Phoenix123

Lanier said:


> Was it normal scratches from wear or something more? When I had my Love bracelet, just the thought of knowing I could get it re-shined (and have the surface scratches removed) helped ease the stress of scratches. And honestly, the normal scratches that came with wearing it gave it character.  It's just not meant to look "perfectly new" after awhile. Unfortunately, my Love bracelet got some gouges from when my wrist hit a rock when kayaking. I had it repaired by Cartier and then sold it.  Looking at purchasing the cuff now.



It was just from normal wear and tear, though at one point I did stack it with a thin Love and both got scratched.

I thought that after being polished, the edges are no longer "sharp" but more rounded?

I've been thinking about the cuff, but it doesn't have the same look and feel as the regular Love, IYKWIM.  I'm still planning to go to Cartier and try both styles on again and see how I feel.


----------



## Phoenix123

Lisa-SH said:


> Hi Phoenix, I recalled you had the ceramic and diamond pave WG bracelet already, any reason now you want to stack with regular non-diamond version bracelet? Just curious



Hi Lisa.  I do have the ceramic and diamond pave WG and absolutely love it!  I'd say this is my most favourite jewellery item, even more so than my ering or my VCA items which I also adore.

I had a solid YG Love and a thin RG one, but have since sold them.  I just love the look of the solid YG Love and would like to wear it alone and not stacked with anything.


----------



## jimmie staton

Phoenix123 said:


> Hi Lisa.  I do have the ceramic and diamond pave WG and absolutely love it!  I'd say this is my most favourite jewellery item, even more so than my ering or my VCA items which I also adore.
> 
> I had a solid YG Love and a thin RG one, but have since sold them.  I just love the look of the solid YG Love and would like to wear it alone and not stacked with anything.


Scratches adds character. The scratches makes it real and look real. Think of the LOVE bracelet as one does with a Love affair... yes, in the beginning it's all new and shiny, you don't or can't see anything wrong with it, then as time goes by, you get a scratch, a ding, even a dent, You stay with it because you invested a lot and it becomes you... you don't let go because you see a perceived flaw or chink in the armor... you learn to love it because of the flaws, not despite it. The LOVE bracelet can survive it all, and so will a good Love affair. When it doesn't work for you anymore, then get rid of it. Break up with the Love/LOVE when you have to by taking it off and or taking a break from it, switch wrists, have and add others of the same and or different variety or stay the course and keep it on and weather the storm... Love your LOVE bracelet and it will Love you back forever.
"J!m"


----------



## Lisa-SH

Phoenix123 said:


> Hi Lisa.  I do have the ceramic and diamond pave WG and absolutely love it!  I'd say this is my most favourite jewellery item, even more so than my ering or my VCA items which I also adore.
> 
> I had a solid YG Love and a thin RG one, but have since sold them.  I just love the look of the solid YG Love and would like to wear it alone and not stacked with anything.


That is great. Can't wait to see you stack the YG Love and Ceramic/diamond Love...Right now I stack my RG love with the Hermes RG diamond pave CDC bracelet, having been thinking of getting another diamond Love but not sure which one to get.


----------



## Phoenix123

jimmie staton said:


> Scratches adds character. The scratches makes it real and look real. Think of the LOVE bracelet as one does with a Love affair... yes, in the beginning it's all new and shiny, you don't or can't see anything wrong with it, then as time goes by, you get a scratch, a ding, even a dent, You stay with it because you invested a lot and it becomes you... you don't let go because you see a perceived flaw or chink in the armor... you learn to love it because of the flaws, not despite it. The LOVE bracelet can survive it all, and so will a good Love affair. When it doesn't work for you anymore, then get rid of it. Break up with the Love/LOVE when you have to by taking it off and or taking a break from it, switch wrists, have and add others of the same and or different variety or stay the course and keep it on and weather the storm... Love your LOVE bracelet and it will Love you back forever.
> "J!m"



Lol.  I always love your posts, very thoughtful.

I've never been one that loves or even accepts lots of scratches on my jewellery.  I baby all my items and just a few scratches would bother me.  I think if I get the Love, I will just wear it from time to time and not 24/7.  Thank you for your thoughts though.


----------



## Phoenix123

Lisa-SH said:


> That is great. Can't wait to see you stack the YG Love and Ceramic/diamond Love...Right now I stack my RG love with the Hermes RG diamond pave CDC bracelet, having been thinking of getting another diamond Love but not sure which one to get.



Lisa, I am not planning to stack my bracelets. I love the looks but can't bear the scratches.

Which diamond Loves are you considering?


----------



## Chaton

ani108 said:


> There's no avoiding it being scratched up as it is a highly polished piece of jewelry, be one with the patina lol.



I would regularly check my Love really, really closely each night to see if I got any new scratches (alright I still do! LOL) , but now I’m getting better at not freaking out too much.  Grant it, I don’t have any deep scratches & don’t mind the really, really fine lint now that I see accumulating naturally, but it’s the ones where I accidentally touched it up against a hard surface that I get crazy about as I think I could have avoided it.  

I am slowly becoming “one” with my Love though.  It’s a great test to my OCD & perfectionist personality.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Phoenix123 said:


> Lisa, I am not planning to stack my bracelets. I love the looks but can't bear the scratches.
> 
> Which diamond Loves are you considering?


I have been debating between the Ceramic/diamond WG version v.s. Diamond Pave RG version....


----------



## Phoenix123

Lisa-SH said:


> I have been debating between the Ceramic/diamond WG version v.s. Diamond Pave RG version....



We have exactly the same taste.  I love them both!


----------



## Maycarlson

I recently got a YG love ring and am addicted! I want to add a Love bracelet to my collection. I am looking at the small love bracelet in YG with 6 diamonds. 

I don't have a boutique near me, so I measured myself with the Cartier ruler from the site and a measuring tape. I called and spoke with an SA over the phone. She told me to measure my wrist bone, which is 5 1/2 cm. She told me to get a 16 and that they wouldn't recommend a 17 because it would be too big. 

What should I do?


----------



## Himeko057

Maycarlson said:


> I recently got a YG love ring and am addicted! I want to add a Love bracelet to my collection. I am looking at the small love bracelet in YG with 6 diamonds.
> 
> I don't have a boutique near me, so I measured myself with the Cartier ruler from the site and a measuring tape. I called and spoke with an SA over the phone. She told me to measure my wrist bone, which is 5 1/2 cm. She told me to get a 16 and that they wouldn't recommend a 17 because it would be too big.
> 
> What should I do?



It really depends on how loose you would prefer the bracelet. Personally I prefer a more snug fit and my wrist is around 5.75 inches and I wear a 16 which gives me around 1.5 cm of wiggle room. For your wrist measurement you would have 2 cm of wiggle room if you get the 16 which is what most people recommend for a looser fit. So I think the 16 would be perfect for you.


----------



## Maycarlson

Himeko057 said:


> It really depends on how loose you would prefer the bracelet. Personally I prefer a more snug fit and my wrist is around 5.75 inches and I wear a 16 which gives me around 1.5 cm of wiggle room. For your wrist measurement you would have 2 cm of wiggle room if you get the 16 which is what most people recommend for a looser fit. So I think the 16 would be perfect for you.



Thank you!!! I want a more snug fit, worried 15 would be way too tight though.


----------



## Himeko057

Maycarlson said:


> Thank you!!! I want a more snug fit, worried 15 would be way too tight though.


 
Yeah I would be worried that 15 would be too tight too. I think it also depends on the climate where you live too. I bought my love right before the summer and on the really humid and hot days the love can stick to your skin which makes it feel tighter than it really is. But where I live summer is really short so it’s not really a problem for me.


----------



## Phoenix123

Maycarlson said:


> Thank you!!! I want a more snug fit, worried 15 would be way too tight though.



I think the 15 would be too tight on you.  My wrists are just under inches and I wear a 16.  Mind you, I like my bracelets on the slightly looser side.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Maycarlson said:


> I recently got a YG love ring and am addicted! I want to add a Love bracelet to my collection. I am looking at the small love bracelet in YG with 6 diamonds.
> 
> I don't have a boutique near me, so I measured myself with the Cartier ruler from the site and a measuring tape. I called and spoke with an SA over the phone. She told me to measure my wrist bone, which is 5 1/2 cm. She told me to get a 16 and that they wouldn't recommend a 17 because it would be too big.
> 
> What should I do?


Assuming you mean 5.5 inches (approx 14.5 cm) my wrist is pretty much the same size and the size 16 Love bracelet is perfect on me. I like a snug fit too but any tighter would be uncomfortable.


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Hi again! Just wanted to update you guys on my size dilemma. I ended up choosing the 17cm . Initially I purchased the 16cm but after wearing it for a few hours it was really uncomfortable so I exchanged it lol. So much happier with the 17cm


----------



## bisousx

Phoenix123 said:


> As it's turned out I'm very indecisive, lol.
> 
> I'm still craving a solid yellow gold Cartier Love bracelet. I had one with no diamond before and sold it because it got scratched up. I am thinking of re-purchasing this or one with 4 diamonds. I'm still terrified about it being scratched up again, but just cannot get it out of my head. Any advice from Cartier Love lovers?



I am the same as you - I want my Love bracelet to look shiny and new as long as possible. I basically only wear it on weekends or if at work / running errands then I will put a tennis sweatband over it to put my mind at ease. The rare times I am running around with the bracelet on, it’s caught scratches and drives me crazy. 
I have the 4 diamond one in rose gold, well worth the price for its beauty!! It still takes my breath away everytime I look at it. Let’s hope it stays looking fresh for a long time for my sake.


----------



## bisousx

My rose gold Love bracelet w 4 diamonds, thin JUC ring in RG and thin Love ring with 1 diamond in RG


----------



## aa12

Hi everyone, I currently have a YG bracelet and want to add another, ive tried on the yellow gold with 4 diamonds, but wonder if you guys prefer to put a bracelet in between like a tennis bracelet or a thin love or thick? I only ask because if I do get another I plan on having something in between I think...


----------



## Jetsetmax

aa12 said:


> Hi everyone, I currently have a YG bracelet and want to add another, ive tried on the yellow gold with 4 diamonds, but wonder if you guys prefer to put a bracelet in between like a tennis bracelet or a thin love or thick? I only ask because if I do get another I plan on having something in between I think...



I think stacking a yg Love bracelet with a yg Love bracelet with 4 diamonds looks great!  If you want to wear something thin between them, then maybe consider a thin Love .  Personally, I don't like how tennis bracelets look with a Love bracelet...but if you do, then go for it!  Or I also like Loves worn stacked with a Clou at one end of the stack.


----------



## charchar888

I’m debating on the small version with ten diamonds in WG.  It’s actually cheaper than the classic size even with four diamonds.  I’m more petite so it fits nicely. I’m wondering if anyone regrets getting the small version since it’s cheaper?


----------



## Jetsetmax

charchar888 said:


> I’m debating on the small version with ten diamonds in WG.  It’s actually cheaper than the classic size even with four diamonds.  I’m more petite so it fits nicely. I’m wondering if anyone regrets getting the small version since it’s cheaper?



If you like how it fits you and looks on you, then that is what is truly important.  Your last sentence asking "If anyone regrets getting the smaller version since its cheaper" makes me wonder if you are considering the thin Love because its cheaper than the classic size?  Buy the one you truly love and want to own.  If you don't, you will regret it and eventually wish you bought the one you really wanted.


----------



## jimmie staton

charchar888 said:


> I’m debating on the small version with ten diamonds in WG.  It’s actually cheaper than the classic size even with four diamonds.  I’m more petite so it fits nicely. I’m wondering if anyone regrets getting the small version since it’s cheaper?


Don't settle, you'll always have regrets if you do. Get what you truly love... don't get something just because it's cheaper. You will find that you will repeat this practice with everything in your life. You should want more because you deserve more...  be more, because you ARE more.
"J!m"


----------



## cindy05

Does anyone know if there’s duty free Cartier love at the Madrid Spain airport? Thank you!


----------



## Alice26

cindy05 said:


> Does anyone know if there’s duty free Cartier love at the Madrid Spain airport? Thank you!


No, it isn’t Cartier boutique at Madrid airport


----------



## midniteluna

charchar888 said:


> I’m debating on the small version with ten diamonds in WG.  It’s actually cheaper than the classic size even with four diamonds.  I’m more petite so it fits nicely. I’m wondering if anyone regrets getting the small version since it’s cheaper?



Sounds to me that you'd get the small version because it's cheaper and probably the notion of diamond sounds like you are getting your money worth compared to the classic Love? I initially had the same thought as you did when I went for my Love but I ended up with the classic because it looks better on me and I have lusted the classic for ages! Try not to justify "cheaper" as an option, you may end up regretting. Of course, it is entirely up to your liking. Hope you are able to decide


----------



## 123ajc

I am looking to finally buy a classic love in RG and maybe a thin love in RG to wear as stack.  I am traveling to the UAE in a few weeks and wanted to get some ideas. So, I've got 2 questions:

1. Can anyone share thoughts on whether these two items are cheaper to buy in Abu Dhabi than the US?
2. Can I see some photos of folks wearing the classic stacked with a thin?

I am counting down the days!! Can't wait!
Thanks!!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Prices in AED are available on Cartier.ae. I think, you can get a tax refund as well.



123ajc said:


> I am looking to finally buy a classic love in RG and maybe a thin love in RG to wear as stack.  I am traveling to the UAE in a few weeks and wanted to get some ideas. So, I've got 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Can anyone share thoughts on whether these two items are cheaper to buy in Abu Dhabi than the US?
> 2. Can I see some photos of folks wearing the classic stacked with a thin?
> 
> I am counting down the days!! Can't wait!
> Thanks!!


----------



## 123ajc

lightpinkdaisy said:


> Prices in AED are available on Cartier.ae. I think, you can get a tax refund as well.



Yea, I checked the website but it doesn't seem cheaper so I was curious if anyone knew what the tax refund was so that I can accurate compare the prices.


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Tax is 5%. 


123ajc said:


> Yea, I checked the website but it doesn't seem cheaper so I was curious if anyone knew what the tax refund was so that I can accurate compare the prices.


----------



## Dimple

charchar888 said:


> I’m debating on the small version with ten diamonds in WG.  It’s actually cheaper than the classic size even with four diamonds.  I’m more petite so it fits nicely. I’m wondering if anyone regrets getting the small version since it’s cheaper?



Without taking into price into consideration, which would you buy? If your answer is the small with the diamonds, go-ahead and purchase. If not, I would not settle for the small.


----------



## Michelleji3

123ajc said:


> I am looking to finally buy a classic love in RG and maybe a thin love in RG to wear as stack.  I am traveling to the UAE in a few weeks and wanted to get some ideas. So, I've got 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Can anyone share thoughts on whether these two items are cheaper to buy in Abu Dhabi than the US?
> 2. Can I see some photos of folks wearing the classic stacked with a thin?
> 
> I am counting down the days!! Can't wait!
> Thanks!!



Here’s my stack and I love it! WG classic love with a small RG love ❤️


----------



## 123ajc

Michelleji3 said:


> Here’s my stack and I love it! WG classic love with a small RG love ❤️


Love this!! Thanks for sharing. I can't wait!


----------



## XCCX

Phoenix123 said:


> It was just from normal wear and tear, though at one point I did stack it with a thin Love and both got scratched.
> 
> I thought that after being polished, the edges are no longer "sharp" but more rounded?
> 
> I've been thinking about the cuff, but it doesn't have the same look and feel as the regular Love, IYKWIM.  I'm still planning to go to Cartier and try both styles on again and see how I feel.



Pumping the question about it being more rounded after polishing? That doesn’t sound good lol although I think and when though a fine layer could go off, they still maintain the shape? I mean, they should right?


----------



## Jetsetmax

XCCX said:


> Pumping the question about it being more rounded after polishing? That doesn’t sound good lol although I think and when though a fine layer could go off, they still maintain the shape? I mean, they should right?



The edges on Love bracelets are very crisp.  If you polish the bracelets many times the edges may get a big rounded and be less crisp. 

I used to obsess about keeping my Love bracelets pristine and without any scratches.  However, its a lot of wasted effort.  Gold by nature is a soft metal and even wearing it repeatedly with a soft long sleeve cotton shirt will leave small hairline scratches on the surface.  In addition, over time your bracelet will come in contact with things such as  a computer desk, dining room table, maybe a jacket zipper.  So they do get scratches, but I just look at it as each scratch is from a day's adventure.  I'd rather have some scratches than repeatedly having the bracelets polished over and over again and constantly lose small amounts of metal from the bracelet.  Not to mention, I would be afraid that as you take away small amounts of gold on the bracelet, through multiple polishings over the years, the screw design may be less visible as you take away the top surface of the surrounding metal, which helps create depth.


----------



## nicole0612

XCCX said:


> Pumping the question about it being more rounded after polishing? That doesn’t sound good lol although I think and when though a fine layer could go off, they still maintain the shape? I mean, they should right?


I had mine polished once due to some fairly deep scratches and I did not notice any rounding. Maybe I was lucky, or maybe it happens more with repeated polishing.


----------



## Jetsetmax

nicole0612 said:


> I had mine polished once due to some fairly deep scratches and I did not notice any rounding. Maybe I was lucky, or maybe it happens more with repeated polishing.



Correct, having it polished once or twice won't cause any problems such as rounding the edges.  Its when people have their bracelets polished several times that it can be a problem.


----------



## l0ve_frantastic

Hi everyone! My 28th birthday is this week and I decided to treat myself to a pre-loved YG classic LOVE bracelet after being inspired by one of you wonderful posters who said, "No one will love me as much as I love myself!" I'm so excited to receive it (should be arriving tomorrow) and to mark this occasion in my life with such a beautiful piece.

Just a quick question for you lovely people: can I still have the bracelet serviced at Cartier even though I'm buying it pre-loved? The only other Cartier piece I have is a LOVE ring (which I also bought pre-loved), but it never occurred to me to ask this question because I don't have very many worries about any potential issues with that one since it doesn't have moving parts like the bracelet does (like the screw system, etc.). Thank you in advance!


----------



## jimmie staton

l0ve_frantastic said:


> Hi everyone! My 28th birthday is this week and I decided to treat myself to a pre-loved YG classic LOVE bracelet after being inspired by one of you wonderful posters who said, "No one will love me as much as I love myself!" I'm so excited to receive it (should be arriving tomorrow) and to mark this occasion in my life with such a beautiful piece.
> 
> Just a quick question for you lovely people: can I still have the bracelet serviced at Cartier even though I'm buying it pre-loved? The only other Cartier piece I have is a LOVE ring (which I also bought pre-loved), but it never occurred to me to ask this question because I don't have very many worries about any potential issues with that one since it doesn't have moving parts like the bracelet does (like the screw system, etc.). Thank you in advance!


Congrats ! I am a firm believer of having manners and a wonderful smile can pretty much get you anything you want. (it doesn't hurt if you show strong interest in purchasing an item from them) At worst case scenario, they will service and bill you for said service.
"J!m"


----------



## Jetsetmax

l0ve_frantastic said:


> Hi everyone! My 28th birthday is this week and I decided to treat myself to a pre-loved YG classic LOVE bracelet after being inspired by one of you wonderful posters who said, "No one will love me as much as I love myself!" I'm so excited to receive it (should be arriving tomorrow) and to mark this occasion in my life with such a beautiful piece.
> 
> Just a quick question for you lovely people: can I still have the bracelet serviced at Cartier even though I'm buying it pre-loved? The only other Cartier piece I have is a LOVE ring (which I also bought pre-loved), but it never occurred to me to ask this question because I don't have very many worries about any potential issues with that one since it doesn't have moving parts like the bracelet does (like the screw system, etc.). Thank you in advance!



Happy Birthday and Congrats on your Love bracelet!  I agree with what J!m said.  In addition, after a certain period of time even new items are not covered by a warranty, so one would just pay for whatever the work is that needed to be completed.  As long as the item is authentic, I can't imagine Cartier refusing to service an item just because it was pre-owned (for all they know you inherited it from the original owner).  Anyway, Happy Birthday and enjoy your Love bracelet!


----------



## l0ve_frantastic

jimmie staton said:


> Congrats ! I am a firm believer of having manners and a wonderful smile can pretty much get you anything you want. (it doesn't hurt if you show strong interest in purchasing an item from them) At worst case scenario, they will service and bill you for said service.
> "J!m"





Jetsetmax said:


> Happy Birthday and Congrats on your Love bracelet!  I agree with what J!m said.  In addition, after a certain period of time even new items are not covered by a warranty, so one would just pay for whatever the work is that needed to be completed.  As long as the item is authentic, I can't imagine Cartier refusing to service an item just because it was pre-owned (for all they know you inherited it from the original owner).  Anyway, Happy Birthday and enjoy your Love bracelet!



Thank you very much for your kind responses and the birthday wishes! That makes sense.


----------



## pleatsplease

Hi all, I need some advice. I ordered a thin love bracelet from the website. I'd never tried on the love before (bad idea). Well, I'm unhappy with the size! Problem is, there is already a small scratch near the screw area. The return information is pretty explicit about the bracelet being in pristine condition for returns. There's a Cartier around 4 hours away ... ideally, I'd love to be able to exchange it for a different size at the store, but I'm guessing that won't be an option due to the scratch? Is my only option to try to sell it? Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## jimmie staton

pleatsplease said:


> Hi all, I need some advice. I ordered a thin love bracelet from the website. I'd never tried on the love before (bad idea). Well, I'm unhappy with the size! Problem is, there is already a small scratch near the screw area. The return information is pretty explicit about the bracelet being in pristine condition for returns. There's a Cartier around 4 hours away ... ideally, I'd love to be able to exchange it for a different size at the store, but I'm guessing that won't be an option due to the scratch? Is my only option to try to sell it? Thanks in advance for any advice!


 They might exchange or replace, but if you caused the scratch they might buff it out for free or for a fee. Also remember, your Cartier LOVE bracelet will receive scratches during regular wear.
Hope this helps.
"J!m"


----------



## pleatsplease

jimmie staton said:


> They might exchange or replace, but if you caused the scratch they might buff it out for free or for a fee. Also remember, your Cartier LOVE bracelet will receive scratches during regular wear.
> Hope this helps.
> "J!m"


Thank you for your reply! Mainly, I would like to exchange for a different size (in my case, smaller). I'm just unsure if they would actually let me, due to the scratch. I'm guessing I caused the scratch without even realizing it as I tried to unlock it the first time.


----------



## CartierLVer

pleatsplease said:


> Hi all, I need some advice. I ordered a thin love bracelet from the website. I'd never tried on the love before (bad idea). Well, I'm unhappy with the size! Problem is, there is already a small scratch near the screw area. The return information is pretty explicit about the bracelet being in pristine condition for returns. There's a Cartier around 4 hours away ... ideally, I'd love to be able to exchange it for a different size at the store, but I'm guessing that won't be an option due to the scratch? Is my only option to try to sell it? Thanks in advance for any advice!



I would immediately call customer service ASAP! And explain in detail of what happened! Their customer service is on point! Let us know how it goes! GL


----------



## pleatsplease

CartierLVer said:


> I would immediately call customer service ASAP! And explain in detail of what happened! Their customer service is on point! Let us know how it goes! GL


thank you!! I will give it a try!


----------



## pleatsplease

CartierLVer said:


> I would immediately call customer service ASAP! And explain in detail of what happened! Their customer service is on point! Let us know how it goes! GL


So I called, and they said to go ahead and send back the bracelet, and they would have quality control inspect it and decide if it's still in sellable condition. I'm so relieved! Thank you for the advice!


----------



## MamaOfA

Hi everyone! First time posting here! In need of some advice on sizing of the love. This is a size 16, do you all think this looks too snug? Does it look ok? I’m also in between sizes. This is the farthest I can push it up my arm. TIA!!


----------



## Luvshandbags

MamaOfA said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting here! In need of some advice on sizing of the love. This is a size 16, do you all think this looks too snug? Does it look ok? I’m also in between sizes. This is the farthest I can push it up my arm. TIA!!


It’s personal preference. How does it feel? I bought the small Love and it fits the same as yours. I too was between sizes and debated for a long time which size to get. In the end I went with the 16 which doesn’t move a lot but it does move somewhat just not over my wrist bone on its own. I prefer it so it doesn’t bang around so much I can even wash my hands and it doesn’t go down that far so it doesn’t get wet. HTH.


----------



## MamaOfA

Luvshandbags said:


> It’s personal preference. How does it feel? I bought the small Love and it fits the same as yours. I too was between sizes and debated for a long time which size to get. In the end I went with the 16 which doesn’t move a lot but it does move somewhat just not over my wrist bone on its own. I prefer it so it doesn’t bang around so much I can even wash my hands and it doesn’t go down that far so it doesn’t get wet. HTH.


It feels a little snug, but like you said I like that it doesn’t bang around too much. I can turn force it to rotate. I just wasn’t sure how it’s suppose to fit? The SA said this size was perfect for me


----------



## gymangel812

Has anyone had their screws suddenly loosening? I’ve had mine for about 2 years and in the past few months the screws have become loose. About once a week I have to tighten them. Didn’t have to do this until recently. I’m really paranoid I’m going to lose it now.


----------



## MamaOfA

gymangel812 said:


> Has anyone had their screws suddenly loosening? I’ve had mine for about 2 years and in the past few months the screws have become loose. About once a week I have to tighten them. Didn’t have to do this until recently. I’m really paranoid I’m going to lose it now.



Also wondering the same thing! I’ve had mine for about 2 years. This week we had to tighten it, but I didn’t have any issues in the past.


----------



## shiba

Can anyone help with sizing? I am looking at a vintage pre-owned size 17. The seller says it measures 16.2mm. Does this make sense? My wrist is 15.7mm.


----------



## Orchidlady

Hi ladies,

I just purchased a preloved Love bracelet from Fashionphile and there is a weird scribble engrave on the inside of the bracelet, next to the serial numbers. It comes with a certificate and everything for 2017 but I just thought it’s kinda weird since none of my other ones have this but mines were the older models so I’m unsure. Do any of yours have this? What are your thoughts? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## missisa07

shiba said:


> Can anyone help with sizing? I am looking at a vintage pre-owned size 17. The seller says it measures 16.2mm. Does this make sense? My wrist is 15.7mm.


It'll fit, but it may be a bit snug.  I would probably recommend size 18 for you, but best to try it on in store (at least for sizing).


----------



## MamaOfA

Orchidlady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just purchased a preloved Love bracelet from Fashionphile and there is a weird scribble engrave on the inside of the bracelet, next to the serial numbers. It comes with a certificate and everything for 2017 but I just thought it’s kinda weird since none of my other ones have this but mines were the older models so I’m unsure. Do any of yours have this? What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Mine doesn’t have that, wondering if it was an engraving there that they tried to buff out?


----------



## Orchidlady

MamaOfA said:


> Mine doesn’t have that, wondering if it was an engraving there that they tried to buff out?



My gf sent me a photo of hers that she got from the Cartier store that has it also. I guess we never really paid attention to it but I still wonder what it is lol


----------



## shiba

missisa07 said:


> It'll fit, but it may be a bit snug.  I would probably recommend size 18 for you, but best to try it on in store (at least for sizing).



Thank you, I don't have a store locally so that is adding to the difficulty.
I had found instructions to add 1cm to your wrist measurement and that equals the bracelet size. So 17 made sense based on that, but it does seem snug based on the seller measurements.


----------



## malaysian

Hi All, I was thinking of going for a cryotherapy session but thought against it I'd have to remove my love bracelet prior. Has anyone been for cryotherapy with their bracelet on?


----------



## Promises.made

malaysian said:


> Hi All, I was thinking of going for a cryotherapy session but thought against it I'd have to remove my love bracelet prior. Has anyone been for cryotherapy with their bracelet on?


Yes, just wear a sweatband over it. I’ve been to cryotherapy with the bracelet on twice and no issues.


----------



## robertsn6534

Does anyone have the thin pave they can share a pic of? Does it only have a hinge on one side and screw on the other? I wonder if the pave bracelets are meant to be worn 24/7 and have same wear and tear as plain or more fragile? I think they look gorgeous and tbh I’ll never be able to afford the full size pave


----------



## Alisafashionlover

Hello ladies, 

I'm curious if those who have both a cuff and a bangle version prefer any one the most? One thing about the cuff bothers me - when the the hand moves and the cuff turns on its sudes, the cuff doesn't look as pretty as the bangle would  since there is a gap in the cuff.... ladies, please share your experience and preference leaning more towards the classic bangle rather then the diamond cuff so far....


----------



## missisa07

robertsn6534 said:


> Does anyone have the thin pave they can share a pic of? Does it only have a hinge on one side and screw on the other? I wonder if the pave bracelets are meant to be worn 24/7 and have same wear and tear as plain or more fragile? I think they look gorgeous and tbh I’ll never be able to afford the full size pave


Sorry, it's almost midnight here so I can't snap a pic, but yes--it has a hinge on one side.  There's a screw mechanism that you can unlock with your fingernail if it's long enough, and the bracelet opens on one side.  It is secure enough that I don't worry about it falling off or becoming unhinged on accident.  I generally wear mine 24/7, but it's so much easier to put on and on than the regular sized Loves.  I don't even use the screwdriver for the mini pave, just my fingernail for when I take it off occasionally to clean it.


----------



## Tempo

Alisafashionlover said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm curious if those who have both a cuff and a bangle version prefer any one the most? One thing about the cuff bothers me - when the the hand moves and the cuff turns on its sudes, the cuff doesn't look as pretty as the bangle would  since there is a gap in the cuff.... ladies, please share your experience and preference leaning more towards the classic bangle rather then the diamond cuff so far....


I have sold my cuff after wearing it just one time! Did not like the look at all. I bought it just because I do not like to wear my bangles 24/7 all the time and a cuff is easy to take on and off.  But I have to admit, a bangle looks beautiful from all sides, whereas a cuff.....


----------



## LAMAY123

robertsn6534 said:


> Does anyone have the thin pave they can share a pic of? Does it only have a hinge on one side and screw on the other? I wonder if the pave bracelets are meant to be worn 24/7 and have same wear and tear as plain or more fragile? I think they look gorgeous and tbh I’ll never be able to afford the full size pave


I wear mine stacked and 24/7.  The pave thin bracelet has one screw and the opposite side is like a hinge.  For the regular love, I always need someone to help me remove or put it on.  In comparison, I can easily lock/open the small love bracelet myself by rotating the screw half a turn either clockwise/counter-clock wise.


----------



## Alisafashionlover

Tempo said:


> I have sold my cuff after wearing it just one time! Did not like the look at all. I bought it just because I do not like to wear my bangles 24/7 all the time and a cuff is easy to take on and off.  But I have to admit, a bangle looks beautiful from all sides, whereas a cuff.....


Thank you so much!! I tried on both just recently and at that point thought I'd go with the diamond cuff as the bangle seemed a little dull without diamonds (so far not ready to splurge on the 4 diamonds version ..). I then kept thinking that actually the bangle give me a more comfy and secure feeling, not speaking of how much prettier the bangle is.... the decision is made!




Tempo said:


> I have sold my cuff after wearing it just one time! Did not like the look at all. I bought it just because I do not like to wear my bangles 24/7 all the time and a cuff is easy to take on and off.  But I have to admit, a bangle looks beautiful from all sides, whereas a cuff.....



You only conf


----------



## goldengirl123

So excited to have added a Rainbow LOVE to my stack!!


----------



## Ellisclose

Stack with the watch please.  Thanks.


----------



## cindy05

Has anyone been on the new Celebrity Edge cruise ship? I read there's a Cartier boutique on board. I'm guessing there's no duty for those items but I wonder if the prices are also lower than land boutiques. Anyone know?


----------



## Fashionisto2

Hi Everyone! I need your opinion & advice. I currently have 2 love bracelets (a plain YG and a plain WG). I want to add a third love bracelets, ideally with diamonds to my stack. What are your thoughts on a 4 diamond RG, and in what sequence would you stack?

Does anyone have pictures of three love bracelets, one with 4 diamond?


----------



## Yodabest

oops!


----------



## Althea G.

I'd probably put the diamond one in the middle. Sounds like a great collection!


----------



## cartier_love

cindy05 said:


> Has anyone been on the new Celebrity Edge cruise ship? I read there's a Cartier boutique on board. I'm guessing there's no duty for those items but I wonder if the prices are also lower than land boutiques. Anyone know?


I went on the Harmony of the Seas. They had a Cartier boutique on the ship. They only had watches, I was disappointed.


----------



## sab53085

Does anyone know what version of the love bracelet James Charles has? It looks like only half of it is paved. Maybe it's not Cartier?


----------



## HermesNovice

sab53085 said:


> Does anyone know what version of the love bracelet James Charles has? It looks like only half of it is paved. Maybe it's not Cartier?



It looks like a half-paved diamond love bracelet.


----------



## sab53085

Is that a special order piece? I’ve never seen it before.


----------



## cindy05

cartier_love said:


> I went on the Harmony of the Seas. They had a Cartier boutique on the ship. They only had watches, I was disappointed.


Thank you. I also heard that the Edge is watches only too. Boo!


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm shocked at the number of people that take their Cartier Love bracelets on and of.


----------



## uhpharm01

sab53085 said:


> Does anyone know what version of the love bracelet James Charles has? It looks like only half of it is paved. Maybe it's not Cartier?



It's not made by Cartier.


----------



## missisa07

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm shocked at the number of people that take their Cartier Love bracelets on and of.


One of my coworkers takes her on and off daily..   In my mind, I'm thinking she should've just gotten the cuff.  >__<  To each his/her own though, I guess...


----------



## uhpharm01

missisa07 said:


> One of my coworkers takes her on and off daily..   In my mind, I'm thinking she should've just gotten the cuff.  >__<  To each his/her own though, I guess...


I agree.


----------



## rileygirl

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm shocked at the number of people that take their Cartier Love bracelets on and of.


For me the whole draw of the bracelet is its history of being locked on by someone.  My boyfriend just locked mine on earlier this month and I don't intend to take it off.  We are surfers and I was super paranoid the first time I went out in the ocean with it on but it never crossed my mind to take it off every time I surf which is twice a week.


----------



## miss.cartier

Just got my love bracelet in yellow gold! Hasn't even been a day and I'm already freaking out about scratches. I'm considering wearing it on my less dominant hand due to this, however I wear an aluminum apple watch everyday. 

My question is: if my bracelet is stacked with the watch all day, will it scratch over time? I know 18k gold is very soft, but I cant imagine the aluminum damaging the bracelet. Anyone have experience with this??


----------



## jimmie staton

miss.cartier said:


> Just got my love bracelet in yellow gold! Hasn't even been a day and I'm already freaking out about scratches. I'm considering wearing it on my less dominant hand due to this, however I wear an aluminum apple watch everyday.
> 
> My question is: if my bracelet is stacked with the watch all day, will it scratch over time? I know 18k gold is very soft, but I cant imagine the aluminum damaging the bracelet. Anyone have experience with this??


Hi and sorry to tell you... it will get scratches wearing it alone, on your less dominant hand and when you stack. You can try to be very careful with it, but you will get scratches if you are wearing it. 
"J!m"


----------



## MamaOfA

miss.cartier said:


> Just got my love bracelet in yellow gold! Hasn't even been a day and I'm already freaking out about scratches. I'm considering wearing it on my less dominant hand due to this, however I wear an aluminum apple watch everyday.
> 
> My question is: if my bracelet is stacked with the watch all day, will it scratch over time? I know 18k gold is very soft, but I cant imagine the aluminum damaging the bracelet. Anyone have experience with this??


Hi! Congrats on your new bracelet. It will get scratches. But honestly, I think it adds personal character. Also - the scratches, only you will notice them. I used to be worried until I got my first few, then I realized the only way it won’t get scratched is in a box. Just wear it and enjoy it!


----------



## gatorpooh

Finally got my first Love bracelet  Doubt it will be my last!


----------



## jimmie staton

gatorpooh said:


> Finally got my first Love bracelet  Doubt it will be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4622553


Congrats ! Wear it with the best of wealth, health and happiness !!!
"J!m"


----------



## Tempo

gatorpooh said:


> Finally got my first Love bracelet  Doubt it will be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4622553


Like your nails too!


----------



## MamaOfA

gatorpooh said:


> Finally got my first Love bracelet  Doubt it will be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4622553


Goodness, it looks fabulous on you! Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

miss.cartier said:


> Just got my love bracelet in yellow gold! Hasn't even been a day and I'm already freaking out about scratches. I'm considering wearing it on my less dominant hand due to this, however I wear an aluminum apple watch everyday.
> 
> My question is: if my bracelet is stacked with the watch all day, will it scratch over time? I know 18k gold is very soft, but I cant imagine the aluminum damaging the bracelet. Anyone have experience with this??


I think we've all freaked out when we got the 1st scratch on the Love bracelet, lol.

But after a while you will realize 1) you are probably the only one who will ever notice it and 2) you will get more scratches and they are not a big deal at all.

Congrats!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally got myself a Love bracelet - in YG and in the thin model... so happy with it!


----------



## hokatie

Just received my new year gift today from dear husband. Happy New Year everyone !


----------



## shmatt

My thin (~6 months old) has gotten undone for the second time in a month. getting pretty worried. Has anyone dealt with this?
All complaints on the forum are about the full size version, where the screws can be removed, and people seem to like adding loctite glue.

The problem with the thin is the "quarter turn" mechanism and the screw is never fully removed, so it would be very tricky to add glue without adding some to the bracelet itself 

Happy to hear any experience anyone has (when I do screw it back its fine, but becomes undone for some reason)


----------



## missisa07

shmatt said:


> My thin (~6 months old) has gotten undone for the second time in a month. getting pretty worried. Has anyone dealt with this?
> All complaints on the forum are about the full size version, where the screws can be removed, and people seem to like adding loctite glue.
> 
> The problem with the thin is the "quarter turn" mechanism and the screw is never fully removed, so it would be very tricky to add glue without adding some to the bracelet itself
> 
> Happy to hear any experience anyone has (when I do screw it back its fine, but becomes undone for some reason)


Definitely bring it in to Cartier.  Hopefully it's new enough where they can fix it under warranty.  I've been wearing mine 24/7 for over a year now, and have never had it come undone accidentally.


----------



## raspberrypink

Finally got my second love over Christmas . Gonna let my first love rest a bit while I give my full love and attention to the second "love". 
One thing I noticed about the white gold with diamonds ... somehow being rhodium plated makes the scratches more obvious?  
I got the Midas Touch jewellery polish and used it on the rose gold and it really takes away the fine scratches (highly recommend this one!) 
But it can't do the same for the white gold. My SA also mentioned that she cannot help me do the simple polish on the white gold one like she always does for the rose gold. I believe it's got to do with the rhodium plating. Anyways once I'm over the novelty of the brand new love I'll wear the 2 of them together! 
Thanks for sharing in my joy .


----------



## missie1

My new small yg love came yesterday.  I’m so excited as I haven’t worn my first love yet because I felt another one was needed. Now I can finally stack


----------



## raspberrypink

missie1 said:


> My new small yg love came yesterday.  I’m so excited as I haven’t worn my first love yet because I felt another one was needed. Now I can finally stack



Beautiful combo


----------



## missie1

raspberrypink said:


> Beautiful combo


Thanks


----------



## missie1

I’m so excited about my stack


----------



## uhpharm01

What is the current price of the love bracelet in Paris and how much do you have to pay in taxes when you declare when you come back into the USA? thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

mai192 said:


> I just picked up my new love.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4032802
> View attachment 4032803


Love your bracelet. Congrats.  There is just something about the all gold bracelet minus the diamonds.


----------



## mousdioufe

Just picked my last love bracelet. Stack completed! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## uhpharm01

mousdioufe said:


> Just picked my last love bracelet. Stack completed! ❤️❤️❤️


 . I'm going to have a total of three jobs to attain my champagne wishes and caviar dreams. Lol.


----------



## drjewel

Can anyone let me know their experience exchanging the love bracelet with a small scratch? The screwdriver slipped and made a very small mark and I am going into the boutique and try to exchange. What are my odds ? It is too small unfortunately I need a 18 vs a 16.


----------



## Suzy Kang

drjewel said:


> Can anyone let me know their experience exchanging the love bracelet with a small scratch? The screwdriver slipped and made a very small mark and I am going into the boutique and try to exchange. What are my odds ? It is too small unfortunately I need a 18 vs a 16.


Hello,
I exchanged my yellow gold love to the pink gold love with sapphire. My YG love has so many scratches from a week of wearing it. I had no problems, they just exchanged it for me. I would say, if you want to return maybe there is a risk, but since it’s an exchange, I think there shouldn’t be any problems. I hope this helps.


----------



## jssl1688

drjewel said:


> Can anyone let me know their experience exchanging the love bracelet with a small scratch? The screwdriver slipped and made a very small mark and I am going into the boutique and try to exchange. What are my odds ? It is too small unfortunately I need a 18 vs a 16.



Trying not to be rude, but u made a scratch by accident and your trying to make an exchange? Do u really feel that’s fair? Why should Cartier be responsible for your mistake? If you purchased the wrong size, you should consider selling the bracelet to start over. Otherwise enjoy and embrace the bracelet as there will be plenty more scratches to come.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

jssl1688 said:


> Trying not to be rude, but u made a scratch by accident and your trying to make an exchange? Do u really feel that’s fair? Why should Cartier be responsible for your mistake? If you purchased the wrong size, you should consider selling the bracelet to start over. Otherwise enjoy and embrace the bracelet as there will be plenty more scratches to come.



What does it matter to you if Cartier are happy to exchange it? It’s not like she is trying to get one over on them, the mark will be obvious. It’s an awful lot of money to spend for something that doesn’t fit properly and she will never make the full amount back if she sells it. Cartier will simply refuse to exchange it if they see an issue.


----------



## BellaV

Hi all! 

Please can you help me decide what type SM or original/ stacking combo (if at all) I should buy to wear with a silver stainless steel Apple Watch and a platinum engagement and wedding ring set? Any pictures would be very gratefully received! My colouring is a light tan brown! It’ll be my first foray into the world of LOVE so I’m really keen to get it right! Thanks so much!


----------



## vvendyu

missie1 said:


> I’m so excited about my stack


Did you buy the thin love and regular love in the same size? I have the thin love and I would love to buy the regular love one day. Thanks! I love your stack by the way!


----------



## missie1

vvendyu said:


> Did you buy the thin love and regular love in the same size? I have the thin love and I would love to buy the regular love one day. Thanks! I love your stack by the way!


Hi yes both are size 17.   I love the look of the regular and thin together.  Can’t wait to see your stack when you add the classic.  What metal combo are you considering


----------



## missie1

BellaV said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Please can you help me decide what type SM or original/ stacking combo (if at all) I should buy to wear with a silver stainless steel Apple Watch and a platinum engagement and wedding ring set? Any pictures would be very gratefully received! My colouring is a light tan brown! It’ll be my first foray into the world of LOVE so I’m really keen to get it right! Thanks so much!


I would either go either rg or yg with at least 1 classic size love.  The sm only looks good stacked with classic or other bracelets imo.


----------



## vvendyu

missie1 said:


> Hi yes both are size 17.   I love the look of the regular and thin together.  Can’t wait to see your stack when you add the classic.  What metal combo are you considering



Thanks for the quick response! I’m thinking about stacking yellow with yellow. I love mixing metals but there is something about Cartier in yellow gold!


----------



## missie1

vvendyu said:


> Thanks for the quick response! I’m thinking about stacking yellow with yellow. I love mixing metals but there is something about Cartier in yellow gold!


That’s a definite classic and will look amazing.  I’m toying with idea of RG Clou but I have VCA list so I just have to save and figure it all out with cash in hand


----------



## vvendyu

missie1 said:


> That’s a definite classic and will look amazing.  I’m toying with idea of RG Clou but I have VCA list so I just have to save and figure it all out with cash in hand



Never thought I would be a Juste un Clou type of girl but I recently got the thin juste un clou ring and i LOVE it. I think you should go try on the Juste Un Clou if you havent already. I love it more than the love wedding band. I want to add the sweet alhambra bracelet to my jewelry collection but I heard that i need to remove it during the shower. I'm too lazy to do that ha!


----------



## am3070

Hi all, has anyone worn their love bracelet to their wedding (ie with their wedding dress)? 

Also after a few years of owning it can you get a yellow gold love re-polished or plated or something so the scratches look less severe?


----------



## jimmie staton

am3070 said:


> Hi all, has anyone worn their love bracelet to their wedding (ie with their wedding dress)?
> 
> Also after a few years of owning it can you get a yellow gold love re-polished or plated or something so the scratches look less severe?


I wore my YG LOVE bracelet to my wedding. Why not celebrate Love with your LOVE on !?!
"J!m"


----------



## Onebagtoomany

vvendyu said:


> Never thought I would be a Juste un Clou type of girl but I recently got the thin juste un clou ring and i LOVE it. I think you should go try on the Juste Un Clou if you havent already. I love it more than the love wedding band. I want to add the sweet alhambra bracelet to my jewelry collection but I heard that i need to remove it during the shower. I'm too lazy to do that ha!



Totally agree! I’ve owned the Love wedding band previously and still have a Trinity ring, but the regular Clou ring in yellow gold that I just bought is my favourite Cartier ring. I can’t stop looking at it! I love that it is a bit edgy (and I’m anything but edgy with my style normally!).


----------



## vvendyu

Onebagtoomany said:


> Totally agree! I’ve owned the Love wedding band previously and still have a Trinity ring, but the regular Clou ring in yellow gold that I just bought is my favourite Cartier ring. I can’t stop looking at it! I love that it is a bit edgy (and I’m anything but edgy with my style normally!).



We literally have the same taste. I am not an edge girl. I have the trinity ring and love wedding band as well. But the juste un clou ring is my favorite.. surprisingly.


----------



## cartier_love

mousdioufe said:


> Just picked my last love bracelet. Stack completed! ❤️❤️❤️


You need a thin PG one to have one of each


----------



## Draleysmomma

Hey guys I’m new here and I was curious how to start a post? I have a 3 diamond Cartier bracelet and am curious as to if it is real. I don’t have the paperwork but took it to a local jeweler and they stated it was real but when I post on mercari everyone said it was fake


----------



## Blingcrazy

Draleysmomma said:


> Hey guys I’m new here and I was curious how to start a post? I have a 3 diamond Cartier bracelet and am curious as to if it is real. I don’t have the paperwork but took it to a local jeweler and they stated it was real but when I post on mercari everyone said it was fake


The jewelry bag looks off


----------



## vvendyu

Draleysmomma said:


> Hey guys I’m new here and I was curious how to start a post? I have a 3 diamond Cartier bracelet and am curious as to if it is real. I don’t have the paperwork but took it to a local jeweler and they stated it was real but when I post on mercari everyone said it was fake



Yea, doesnt look authentic. How old is this ring? I have a few items from cartier and my pouches do not look like that. Additionally, the engraving in the love ring doesnt look like that either. It has AU 750 (for 18k gold), the ring size (50), the copyright logo is next to the cartier and not the serial number, and all my serial numbers start with 3 letter then 3 numbers. Im not a cartier expert but i have 6 pieces from them which i got from the Cartier store. All my pieces are consistent with what i listed above. The ring may be made of real gold and real diamonds but it doesnt appear to be an authentic piece (just my opinion). Sorry, hope it helps. I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## Cams

Hello Cartier lovers. I will be turning 40 this year and so it happens to be my wedding anniversary on the same day. I have always wanted a Cartier bangle and we don’t have a store where I live. Was just wondering if anyone has the thing love bangle in WG or YG and what their taught are on the bangle? Can you wear everyday? The wear and tear on the golds? Do you wear it with your watch ? If the watch is silver tone do you wear it with gold Cartier. I hope this is okay to ask thanks.


----------



## vvendyu

Cams said:


> Hello Cartier lovers. I will be turning 40 this year and so it happens to be my wedding anniversary on the same day. I have always wanted a Cartier bangle and we don’t have a store where I live. Was just wondering if anyone has the thing love bangle in WG or YG and what their taught are on the bangle? Can you wear everyday? The wear and tear on the golds? Do you wear it with your watch ? If the watch is silver tone do you wear it with gold Cartier. I hope this is okay to ask thanks.



Hi Cam!

I have the thin love bangle and I LOVE IT. I have a silver Cartier watch and contemplated between the white gold or yellow gold love bracelet . But the Cartier white gold is very gray unless you get it with diamonds then it’s rhodium plated and the white gold is whiter. I uploaded a photo of my trinity ring so you can see the white gold. I personally don’t think there is anything  more classic than the love bracelet in yellow gold. But get whatever makes you the happiest. I have had my bracelet for a few months and there are some light surface scratches. It doesn’t bother me. I have not taken it off since I got it! If you do decide to order it, call the Cartier customer service and tell them to send you a travel pouch and cleaning kit.


----------



## vvendyu

vvendyu said:


> Hi Cam!
> 
> I have the thin love bangle and I LOVE IT. I have a silver Cartier watch and contemplated between the white gold or yellow gold love bracelet . But the Cartier white gold is very gray unless you get it with diamonds then it’s rhodium plated and the white gold is whiter. I uploaded a photo of my trinity ring so you can see the white gold. I personally don’t think there is anything  more classic than the love bracelet in yellow gold. But get whatever makes you the happiest. I have had my bracelet for a few months and there are some light surface scratches. It doesn’t bother me. I have not taken it off since I got it! If you do decide to order it, call the Cartier customer service and tell them to send you a travel pouch and cleaning kit.


----------



## Cams

vvendyu said:


> Hi Cam!
> 
> I have the thin love bangle and I LOVE IT. I have a silver Cartier watch and contemplated between the white gold or yellow gold love bracelet . But the Cartier white gold is very gray unless you get it with diamonds then it’s rhodium plated and the white gold is whiter. I uploaded a photo of my trinity ring so you can see the white gold. I personally don’t think there is anything  more classic than the love bracelet in yellow gold. But get whatever makes you the happiest. I have had my bracelet for a few months and there are some light surface scratches. It doesn’t bother me. I have not taken it off since I got it! If you do decide to order it, call the Cartier customer service and tell them to send you a travel pouch and cleaning kit.


Hi Vvendyu thank you so much for taking the time and responding to my concerns, I love you stack and I am actually now inclined to get the yellow gold, can’t wait will be counting the days will share in here once in hand thank you.


----------



## Cams

Wow your ring is stunning too


----------



## vvendyu

Cams said:


> Wow your ring is stunning too



No problem! I’m glad I can help! I love rings! I have the trinity, love wedding band, and thin juste un clou. I need more fingers so I can buy more rings  

The gold thin love is amazing! It’s stunning! You can not go wrong with it! Please let me know if you need more photos. Idk if you every considered the love cuff. It’s similar price to the thin love but has the width of the original love. I attach a photo of the love cuff. I’m considering that as my next piece! 

can’t wait to see your piece! So excited for you!


----------



## Lanier

I got something special from a reputable reseller site - the rose gold 4 pink sapphire love bracelet. I was debating between the rose gold cuff with 1 pink sapphire and the rose gold rainbow/multicolor bracelet. Although the rainbow is STUNNING (and I was very tempted),  I do love the aesthetic of the screw motif.  And after reaching out to Cartier about sourcing a size 16 rose gold 1 pink sapphire cuff, it does not seem they will be restocking that size any time soon. So this bracelet seems perfect - a mix of the screw motif AND pink stones!


----------



## vvendyu

Lanier said:


> I got something special from a reputable reseller site - the rose gold 4 pink sapphire love bracelet. I was debating between the rose gold cuff with 1 pink sapphire and the rose gold rainbow/multicolor bracelet. Although the rainbow is STUNNING (and I was very tempted),  I do love the aesthetic of the screw motif.  And after reaching out to Cartier about sourcing a size 16 rose gold 1 pink sapphire cuff, it does not seem they will be restocking that size any time soon. So this bracelet seems perfect - a mix of the screw motif AND pink stones!


So Pretty!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ilovetandco

Draleysmomma said:


> Hey guys I’m new here and I was curious how to start a post? I have a 3 diamond Cartier bracelet and am curious as to if it is real. I don’t have the paperwork but took it to a local jeweler and they stated it was real but when I post on mercari everyone said it was fake


I would say not authentic. The bag looks off and the font looks wrong.


----------



## Cams

Thank ypu so much. That’s why I have to go into a store lol.


vvendyu said:


> No problem! I’m glad I can help! I love rings! I have the trinity, love wedding band, and thin juste un clou. I need more fingers so I can buy more rings
> 
> The gold thin love is amazing! It’s stunning! You can not go wrong with it! Please let me know if you need more photos. Idk if you every considered the love cuff. It’s similar price to the thin love but has the width of the original love. I attach a photo of the love cuff. I’m considering that as my next piece!
> 
> can’t wait to see your piece! So excited for you!


----------



## am3070

Finally got my love as a gift from my sweet Bf  I exchanged and sized up to an 18 (first pic) even though the SA recommended a 17 (second pic). love the “bangle” look.


----------



## hoot

am3070 said:


> Finally got my love as a gift from my sweet Bf  I exchanged and sized up to an 18 (first pic) even though the SA recommended a 17 (second pic). love the “bangle” look.


Looks good! I wear a Love 2.5 cm bigger than my wrist. I’m obviously a fan of the bangle look too.


----------



## andforpoise

how many cm bigger than your wrist is typical for love bracelet sizing? My wrist measures 14 cm at the smallest part and 14.5 at the bony part. I’ve tried on both a 15 and a 16 and I’ve had different SAs tell me different things about which size is better which just confuses me more! Anyone have any insight?


----------



## LQNT

3 yrs ago today my boyfriend bought me the new thin love bracelet in YG. I wore it everyday for the past 3 yrs. While vacationing in NYC he surprised me with the classic love in PG. I absolutely love the contrast between the two golds.


----------



## Himeko057

andforpoise said:


> how many cm bigger than your wrist is typical for love bracelet sizing? My wrist measures 14 cm at the smallest part and 14.5 at the bony part. I’ve tried on both a 15 and a 16 and I’ve had different SAs tell me different things about which size is better which just confuses me more! Anyone have any insight?



I think most people add 1-1.5 cm for a more snug fit and 2-2.5 cm for a looser fit. My wrist is about 14.5 cm and I wear a size 16 which I consider to be more on the snug side since I didn’t want my bracelet to move around too much. HTH!


----------



## hoot

andforpoise said:


> how many cm bigger than your wrist is typical for love bracelet sizing? My wrist measures 14 cm at the smallest part and 14.5 at the bony part. I’ve tried on both a 15 and a 16 and I’ve had different SAs tell me different things about which size is better which just confuses me more! Anyone have any insight?


It’s all personal preference but the website says 1 cm larger than your wrist size would be considered a close fit and 2cm larger a loose fit so 1.5 cm larger would be considered a “perfect” or average fit.  For you, I would recommend a size 16 for comfort. If you don’t mind it being tight when it hits the bony part of your wrist, and if you like a sportier, tighter fit, you could get by with the 15.

My wrist measures 15.5 cm and I wear size 18. That’s a lot larger than most people go.  IMHO it looks dressier when the fit is on the looser side.

There is no right or wrong way. Good luck!


----------



## am3070

I’m about 14.7 at my wrist maybe a bit over 15 at the bone. I was sized at a 17 but I wear an 18 because it looks more feminine to me that way  good luck and post back with pics!!!


----------



## vvendyu

My wrist size is a 14.25cm! I have the thin love in size 16. I tried on the love cuff in size 16 today, it fits smaller than the full love bracelets. So I think I’m going to get the love cuff in size 17 so it stacks perfectly with my size 16 thin love!


----------



## fluffypants

Online order didn't come with cleaning kit, second love


----------



## vvendyu

fluffypants said:


> Online order didn't come with cleaning kit, second love


So pretty! Congratulations!! You can call customer service and they will send you one! Ask for a travel pouch too!!


----------



## Lanier

Already thinking about adding the rainbow love at some point to stack the pink sapphire with! LOL.


----------



## fluffypants

Lanier said:


> Already thinking about adding the rainbow love at some point to stack the pink sapphire with! LOL.



You should! It would look gorgeous with your pink sapphire love.


----------



## BellaV

missie1 said:


> I would either go either rg or yg with at least 1 classic size love.  The sm only looks good stacked with classic or other bracelets imo.


Thank you!


----------



## fluffypants

vvendyu said:


> So pretty! Congratulations!! You can call customer service and they will send you one! Ask for a travel pouch too!!



Thank you so much. I emailed them and they are sending one over.


----------



## inverved

Can you ladies advise which one looks best on my wrist?

SM in PG
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Classic in PG
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Classic in YG
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 SM in YG


----------



## seikow

no_1_diva said:


> Can you ladies advise which one looks best on my wrist?
> 
> SM in PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic in PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662673


I vote first and second


----------



## MamaOfA

Omg the rose gold is so soft and elegant on you! I think the classic has more of a presence. Depends on the look you’re going for? Something more subtle just to stack(smlove) Or more of a statement look (classic). I like the 2 classic size together... but it’s all preference! Which one makes your heart sing more?


----------



## Tonimichelle

no_1_diva said:


> Can you ladies advise which one looks best on my wrist?
> 
> SM in PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic in PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662673


With your current stack I absolutely love the SM in pink gold. Perfect!


----------



## andforpoise

no_1_diva said:


> Can you ladies advise which one looks best on my wrist?
> 
> SM in PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic in PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662673


I vote for the rose gold in either size!


----------



## inverved

MamaOfA said:


> Omg the rose gold is so soft and elegant on you! I think the classic has more of a presence. Depends on the look you’re going for? Something more subtle just to stack(smlove) Or more of a statement look (classic). I like the 2 classic size together... but it’s all preference! Which one makes your heart sing more?



I'll admit, trying on one of them make me gasp and smile very wide... and that was the SM Love in YG, which is actually the least popular option.

I'm just so conflicted because I love the look of the tri-gold (rose(pink)/white/yellow), however, I'm partial to YG because it's just so classic Cartier.

I'm planning to sell my Hermes bracelets (Clic-H and KDT) because I hardly wear them and love the idea of a well curated stack that I can leave on all the time. That plus I've grown out of costume jewellery and think it now looks too gaudy and OTT on me.

I'm still not sure which one I would choose based on this, but I'll not take this decision lightly, as I want to get it right. The only thing I've decided on is the size (size 17), which is the same size as my classic Love in YG.


----------



## Alice26

no_1_diva said:


> Can you ladies advise which one looks best on my wrist?
> 
> SM in PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic in PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM in YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662673



I would take the SM in YG [emoji7]


----------



## Lanier

no_1_diva said:


> Can you ladies advise which one looks best on my wrist?



What a tough decision - they all look so beautiful on your wrist! I look forward to seeing what you end up deciding. I think the mix of RG and YG with your diamond bracelets is a lovely contrast - but the 2 YGs are stunning too! It sounds like your heart is saying YG small!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I love the classic rose gold on you, and next the rose gold small


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I actually think the yellow looks much better than the rose with your skin tone - my vote is for the SM yellow!


----------



## inverved

I think I'm going to choose the SM in YG. Thanks, ladies!


----------



## mousdioufe

cartier_love said:


> You need a thin PG one to have one of each


You bad!!!!!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Just wondering if anyone here wears their thin love bracelet 24/7. I got the pave one but I'm not wearing it in the shower. Just want to know how about the thin love with 6 diamonds one, is it OK to wear it often?


----------



## xxjoolisa

gatorpooh said:


> Finally got my first Love bracelet  Doubt it will be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4622553


I bought my regular love with 4 diamonds then within a year, bought the pave thin and 6 diamonds thin love. This won't be your last!


----------



## seikow

xxjoolisa said:


> Just wondering if anyone here wears their thin love bracelet 24/7. I got the pave one but I'm not wearing it in the shower. Just want to know how about the thin love with 6 diamonds one, is it OK to wear it often?


Hi! I got my thin love in PG with 6 diamond and wearing it 7/24 since April 2019 without any issue


----------



## Ettyjo

Onebagtoomany said:


> What does it matter to you if Cartier are happy to exchange it? It’s not like she is trying to get one over on them, the mark will be obvious. It’s an awful lot of money to spend for something that doesn’t fit properly and she will never make the full amount back if she sells it. Cartier will simply refuse to exchange it if they see an issue.


It does matter, because I purchased a 4 diamond love for Christmas at the NYC boutique and when I took it out of box it had about 3 tiny scratches on it. So yes Cartier may be willing to take back a scratched bracelet, and an unsuspecting customer might end up with said scratch bracelet. Luckily I promptly emailed my SA and a new one was ordered directly from the warehouse, as he did not want to risk me getting one that was returned and or tried on by others .......


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Ettyjo said:


> It does matter, because I purchased a 4 diamond love for Christmas at the NYC boutique and when I took it out of box it had about 3 tiny scratches on it. So yes Cartier may be willing to take back a scratched bracelet, and an unsuspecting customer might end up with said scratch bracelet. Luckily I promptly emailed my SA and a new one was ordered directly from the warehouse, as he did not want to risk me getting one that was returned and or tried on by others .......



I’m sorry that happened to you, but isn’t that on Cartier? It is their responsibility to send out items in saleable new condition. Someone being able to return a slightly scratched bracelet which doesn’t fit - at their astronomical prices - shouldn’t translate to another customer receiving a defective item. What happened to you was/is unfortunate but has nothing to do with the original poster being able to return her bracelet. Her money is worth the same as yours, you are both entitled to be 100% happy with the item you buy at this price point. I personally think it’s fantastic that Cartier allowed her to exchange.


----------



## Ettyjo

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m sorry that happened to you, but isn’t that on Cartier? It is their responsibility to send out items in saleable new condition. Someone being able to return a slightly scratched bracelet which doesn’t fit - at their astronomical prices - shouldn’t translate to another customer receiving a defective item. What happened to you was/is unfortunate but has nothing to do with the original poster being able to return her bracelet. Her money is worth the same as yours, you are both entitled to be 100% happy with the item you buy at this price point. I personally think it’s fantastic that Cartier allowed her to exchange.


It’s two different situation, I purchased a bracelet that was scratched, where’s as she purchased a bracelet in pristine condition and it got scratched by her. I’m not debating whether Cartier should take it back or not, I’m merely pointing out that by returning a bracket that was scratched by a buyer, an unsuspecting customer can end up with said bracelet. And that is ok how? We would all like to return our bracelet at the sight of the first scratch, but most don’t.


----------



## katyyu2001

Hi everyone, i am trying to buy Cartier bracelet and necklace, currently i have a pave love wedding band in white gold, if i get the love gold bracelet in regular size without diamond and a rose gold necklace in diamond pave, would it be really weird cause they are not matching color at all ?


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I dont think it will look weird at all

I wear a yellow gold 6 diamond bracelet but my necklace and wedding/engagement rings are white gold


----------



## nicole0612

Lanier said:


> I got something special from a reputable reseller site - the rose gold 4 pink sapphire love bracelet. I was debating between the rose gold cuff with 1 pink sapphire and the rose gold rainbow/multicolor bracelet. Although the rainbow is STUNNING (and I was very tempted),  I do love the aesthetic of the screw motif.  And after reaching out to Cartier about sourcing a size 16 rose gold 1 pink sapphire cuff, it does not seem they will be restocking that size any time soon. So this bracelet seems perfect - a mix of the screw motif AND pink stones!



Congratulations, this is my dream bracelet! Do you know if it was a special order?


----------



## HeidiZ

schatje said:


> I honestly do not mind the scratches on my bracelet, it shows that it is worn and loved. It's the dings that gets me... Still learning to accept them.


I feel the same now.  My love bracelet is only a few months old and I have several of the usual scratches… But now I noticed a minute ding and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## HeidiZ

tonton24 said:


> Hi. I just want to ask what do you mean by ding.
> Can I see some pictures if possible to see a ding. I just bought my first love bracelets a gy and rg 2 months ago and I scratched it somehow and I just want to see the difference between a ding and scratch. Thank you.


----------



## HeidiZ

minor scratch you cannot feel when you run rour finger/nail over.  You can feel indentation with a ding.  This is the smallest ding possible it probably seems to you, however, I've never had one, and I am not getting over it at this point. It just appeared to me today. Please note that I wear my bracelet on my left wrist and I am right handed so that I will not use it so much.  Still, out of the blue, I just discovered this today which is very strange. Especially because of the size and I am so careful even with it on my left hand.


----------



## katyyu2001

Hello. 
I got my first cartier love bracelet 
I tried the cuff but it’s not good on me because it made my skin go red by putting it on and it feels like it’s easier to fall off and spinning around. 

And if any of you live in Southern California. 
Cartier at south coast plaza , the mall is offering gift card for $500/ off $2500 and my sales Yvonne is really nice and helpful.


----------



## nicole0612

katyyu2001 said:


> Hello.
> I got my first cartier love bracelet
> I tried the cuff but it’s not good on me because it made my skin go red by putting it on and it feels like it’s easier to fall off and spinning around.
> 
> And if any of you live in Southern California.
> Cartier at south coast plaza , the mall is offering gift card for $500/ off $2500 and my sales Yvonne is really nice and helpful.



That is an amazing deal. Is it $500 off 2500, or a gift card for $500 when you spend 2500?

Congratulations on your new bracelet, beautiful!


----------



## katyyu2001

nicole0612 said:


> That is an amazing deal. Is it $500 off 2500, or a gift card for $500 when you spend 2500?
> 
> Congratulations on your new bracelet, beautiful!


Hello. It’s a gift certificate of $500 and you can spend back on any store at south coast plaza. 
And you can spend any $2500 at any store mix and match except no department stores. 
Restaurants counts too.


----------



## nicole0612

katyyu2001 said:


> Hello. It’s a gift certificate of $500 and you can spend back on any store at south coast plaza.
> And you can spend any $2500 at any store mix and match except no department stores.
> Restaurants counts too.



Thank you! What a great promo.


----------



## purse princess5

Hi everyone,
Enjoying reading all of your posts! I recently purchased the thin Cartier love bracelet (YG, 6 diamond) from a very reputable reseller. Everything was included (box, certificate, etc), and it’s nearly new; was purchased in Nov and is gorgeous! Always thought the classic YG would be my first, but this was such an awesome deal - saved over $1,000! Should I return it and get a classic (from Cartier)?  Or keep and add a classic later? TYIA!


----------



## staceyjan

purse princess5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Enjoying reading all of your posts! I recently purchased the thin Cartier love bracelet (YG, 6 diamond) from a very reputable reseller. Everything was included (box, certificate, etc), and it’s nearly new; was purchased in Nov and is gorgeous! Always thought the classic YG would be my first, but this was such an awesome deal - saved over $1,000! Should I return it and get a classic (from Cartier)?  Or keep and add a classic later? TYIA!


I think it depends on your jewel bigger now.  Since you saved $ I would use that “savings” toward a classic love in the future.  I only have one (classic) and from the day I got it I knew I wanted the JUC and a thin love. GL


----------



## staceyjan

xxjoolisa said:


> Just wondering if anyone here wears their thin love bracelet 24/7. I got the pave one but I'm not wearing it in the shower. Just want to know how about the thin love with 6 diamonds one, is it OK to wear it often?


If you feel uncomfortable about it and don’t want to take it off, try wearing a sweatband around it.  I bought a couple of them for when I’m cleaning or doing the dishes.  The band would bet soaked but will dry out and protect your bracelet. I only have A gold classic love without diamonds so I never tried it.


----------



## inverved

Update: Since my previous post (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...scussion-thread.867278/page-639#post-33609127), I've been offered the chance to get the classic in PG at the same price as the SM in YG if I bought it brand new from the boutique. The seller took it to Cartier for a polish today and I swear it almost looks brand new. She only had it for a year and barely wore it. Should I take the plunge or stick to the SM in YG?


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Get the PG in classic


----------



## Summerof89

FINALLY joining this club


----------



## Summerof89

Annnnnnnd pictures with the baby on me
What do you guys think of the fit? This is a size 15 I also tried the 16 but it can rotate around my wrist with a tiny bit of push


----------



## LQNT

Just picked up my engraved love bracelet. Took 9 days. I love it!


----------



## Starbrite

I went in looking for the small yg love bracelet w/out diamonds.. i have a cartier watch and diamond juc so i wanted something thin to add to my stack but the SA advised me against the small and said i should stick with the regular one because the lock mechanism isnt great on the small.. i really dont want the regular one. Any advice or experience with this?


----------



## LQNT

Hi! I have the small YG love since it first came out. I wear it 24/7 for the past 3 yrs and had no issues. Not sure what the sales associate was talking about...



Starbrite said:


> I went in looking for the small yg love bracelet w/out diamonds.. i have a cartier watch and diamond juc so i wanted something thin to add to my stack but the SA advised me against the small and said i should stick with the regular one because the lock mechanism isnt great on the small.. i really dont want the regular one. Any advice or experience with this?


----------



## qogofud

Summerof89 said:


> Annnnnnnd pictures with the baby on me
> What do you guys think of the fit? This is a size 15 I also tried the 16 but it can rotate around my wrist with a tiny bit of push


Congrats! My size 15 fits exactly like this. It's definitely a snug fit but size 16 looked like a large bangle -- comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Summerof89

qogofud said:


> Congrats! My size 15 fits exactly like this. It's definitely a snug fit but size 16 looked like a large bangle -- comes down to personal preference.


Thanks. After daily wear does the snug fit become uncomfortable? Do you experience any issues with stacking due to its miniature size


----------



## my_my969

Starbrite said:


> I went in looking for the small yg love bracelet w/out diamonds.. i have a cartier watch and diamond juc so i wanted something thin to add to my stack but the SA advised me against the small and said i should stick with the regular one because the lock mechanism isnt great on the small.. i really dont want the regular one. Any advice or experience with this?



Hi, I had the sm rosegold, but then I exchange it to the regular because I didn't like the lock mechanism of the sm. There was always a tiny gap at the closing between the two halves. When it was closed, I still could press it against each other, it was making a noise. When I move my arm, I could feel it was tiny wiggly, not so secure then the regular.


----------



## NY2LA

Starbrite said:


> I went in looking for the small yg love bracelet w/out diamonds.. i have a cartier watch and diamond juc so i wanted something thin to add to my stack but the SA advised me against the small and said i should stick with the regular one because the lock mechanism isnt great on the small.. i really dont want the regular one. Any advice or experience with this?



I’ve had mine for over a year now; I’ve never had an issue. It’s secure.


----------



## seikow

NY2LA said:


> I’ve had mine for over a year now; I’ve never had an issue. It’s secure.


So do I no issue at all


----------



## qogofud

Summerof89 said:


> Thanks. After daily wear does the snug fit become uncomfortable? Do you experience any issues with stacking due to its miniature size



At first, it took getting used to since I hadn't had a daily bracelet before and it does rest pretty close to the wrist, but I don't mind or notice it anymore! I don't own any other bracelets that are a good size so I don't / can't stack, unfortunately (Clic H goes straight over my Love), but I want to add a SM WG Love in sz 15 to be able to stack


----------



## MamaOfA

Summerof89 said:


> Annnnnnnd pictures with the baby on me
> What do you guys think of the fit? This is a size 15 I also tried the 16 but it can rotate around my wrist with a tiny bit of push


Congrats! Looks gorgeous on you! My love fits exactly the way yours does. I’ve had it for 3 years now and I love the fit. That being said it depends on what look or what you’re comfortable with. I didn’t want mine to be loose or be able to turn because I knew it would bang around and bother me. So far, it doesn’t bother me in the summer or when I was pregnant!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

LQNT said:


> Just picked up my engraved love bracelet. Took 9 days. I love it!



That looks gorgeous. Is that the thick regular love that was engraved? Or the thinner one. Love the idea


----------



## Summerof89

qogofud said:


> At first, it took getting used to since I hadn't had a daily bracelet before and it does rest pretty close to the wrist, but I don't mind or notice it anymore! I don't own any other bracelets that are a good size so I don't / can't stack, unfortunately (Clic H goes straight over my Love), but I want to add a SM WG Love in sz 15 to be able to stack


I never wear jewellery, all my VCA pieces sit in my drawer but the cartier love is someone I don’t want to take off. Perhaps that’s why I’m not used to something being so snug on my skin. It’s been a few days and I already want to add a small love with 6 diamond so I definitely support your idea of adding a small love! At this stage I also want a juc but just not sure about the sizing ..... and how it will sit with my love when stacking


----------



## Summerof89

MamaOfA said:


> Congrats! Looks gorgeous on you! My love fits exactly the way yours does. I’ve had it for 3 years now and I love the fit. That being said it depends on what look or what you’re comfortable with. I didn’t want mine to be loose or be able to turn because I knew it would bang around and bother me. So far, it doesn’t bother me in the summer or when I was pregnant!


Hi and thank you! At the moment I feel the same way as you do. I don’t like bracelets loose and banging against everything. Having said that my doubts were whether I can stack it with other pieces without overlapping and whether it will be too tight when I have children. Other than that I’m not a fan of pieces rotating on my arm except the ones that are round in shape eg juc


----------



## LQNT

Dancing Pandas said:


> That looks gorgeous. Is that the thick regular love that was engraved? Or the thinner one. Love the idea


Thank you! It is the thick regular love. I also have my thin love engraved the same thing & it is even cuter because of how dainty it is.


----------



## clarisacolling

Hi everyone!
Currently my Cartier collection consists of a half diamond JUC in yg and a Love wedding band also in yg.
I am dying for a love bracelet to stack but I don’t know what to get, so I’ve narrowed it down to three options: a plain love bracelet, the 4 diamond love, or the full pave thin/small love bracelet.
Help me decide Here’s my stack on me!


----------



## Lanier

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations, this is my dream bracelet! Do you know if it was a special order?



Thank you! I think it was possibly a limited edition that was not available after 2010-2011? I've seen the same bracelet on a couple of other resell sites, so I don't think it was a special order!


----------



## Solday

Hi ladies, I’m wondering when the Cartier Love pave bracelet changed its lock. It was a screwdriver before and now it’s not.


----------



## Chaton

LQNT said:


> 3 yrs ago today my boyfriend bought me the new thin love bracelet in YG. I wore it everyday for the past 3 yrs. While vacationing in NYC he surprised me with the classic love in PG. I absolutely love the contrast between the two golds.



Hi, I was wondering if you can post another pic of the contrast b/w the YG and RG in daylight.  I am planning to add another one to my existing RG and although I am thinking I prefer them to match, I can't help thinking it would be nice to have one of each.  However, although some people say the RG is very subtle and you can barely tell the difference from YG, when I see them both together in pics, to me, it makes the RG look coppery.  What do you think?  Thanks!


----------



## Himeko057

Chaton said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you can post another pic of the contrast b/w the YG and RG in daylight.  I am planning to add another one to my existing RG and although I am thinking I prefer them to match, I can't help thinking it would be nice to have one of each.  However, although some people say the RG is very subtle and you can barely tell the difference from YG, when I see them both together in pics, to me, it makes the RG look coppery.  What do you think?  Thanks!



I have a love in RG and a small JUC in YG. In indoor lighting the difference is really subtle but it’s more obvious in sunlight. I’ve attached a pic. Hope that helps!


----------



## LQNT

Hi, it’s really gloomy in California right now. I will try to take one tomorrow & post. One of the main reasons I decided to get the PG was because when I tried on the YG I didn’t like how it looked like 1 big bracelet. I didn’t look flattering to me. 



Chaton said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you can post another pic of the contrast b/w the YG and RG in daylight.  I am planning to add another one to my existing RG and although I am thinking I prefer them to match, I can't help thinking it would be nice to have one of each.  However, although some people say the RG is very subtle and you can barely tell the difference from YG, when I see them both together in pics, to me, it makes the RG look coppery.  What do you think?  Thanks!


----------



## Chaton

Himeko057 said:


> I have a love in RG and a small JUC in YG. In indoor lighting the difference is really subtle but it’s more obvious in sunlight. I’ve attached a pic. Hope that helps!



Thanks for posting.  I can see a slight difference with yours although not much.  However, I wonder if it's because of your skin tone or because they are two different bracelet styles.  I have seen more of a distinct difference when it's two Loves against each other.  Looks great on you!


----------



## LQNT

Here you go! Hope this helps


Chaton said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you can post another pic of the contrast b/w the YG and RG in daylight.  I am planning to add another one to my existing RG and although I am thinking I prefer them to match, I can't help thinking it would be nice to have one of each.  However, although some people say the RG is very subtle and you can barely tell the difference from YG, when I see them both together in pics, to me, it makes the RG look coppery.  What do you think?  Thanks!


----------



## Summerof89

I have a regular classic regular love bracelet and want to add another with diamond. What do you guys think about the thin with 6 diamonds do you think the diamonds are too small to be noticed and it’s better to invest in a regular with diamonds? TIA


----------



## missisa07

Summerof89 said:


> I have a regular classic regular love bracelet and want to add another with diamond. What do you guys think about the thin with 6 diamonds do you think the diamonds are too small to be noticed and it’s better to invest in a regular with diamonds? TIA


Personally, the thin with diamonds has no presence.  =/  I'd rather get the regular with 4 diamonds if I wanted the bling.  The thin pave on the other hand is one of my personal faves.  Not TOO MUCH, but still flashy.


----------



## Summerof89

missisa07 said:


> Personally, the thin with diamonds has no presence.  =/  I'd rather get the regular with 4 diamonds if I wanted the bling.  The thin pave on the other hand is one of my personal faves.  Not TOO MUCH, but still flashy.


Fair call and a very good one, thank you! I will put the money towards a love with diamonds or juc with diamond. Perhaps I should have gotten a love with 4 diamonds to begin with. Oh well, I’ll just stack.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I would get a regular love with diamonds or a JUC with diamonds. Not sure if its too repetitive to have another love though. 

I have personally gotten the classic love with 4 diamonds. Next is the Juc with diamonds


----------



## Summerof89

Dancing Pandas said:


> I would get a regular love with diamonds or a JUC with diamonds. Not sure if its too repetitive to have another love though.
> 
> I have personally gotten the classic love with 4 diamonds. Next is the Juc with diamonds


I feel the same way but the regular classic love was a gift so I couldn’t exactly “push” for one with diamonds hehehe but I truely love the 4 diamond love, just not sure if I want another. Juc with diamond on the other hand......for sure.


----------



## missisa07

Summerof89 said:


> I feel the same way but the regular classic love was a gift so I couldn’t exactly “push” for one with diamonds hehehe but I truely love the 4 diamond love, just not sure if I want another. Juc with diamond on the other hand......for sure.


I added a JUC with diamond to my Love stack, and it's actually become my favorite of all of them, even over the Loves.  NEVER thought I'd say that.  I was never into the JUC style, until I tried it on in person on a whim one day..  I would say, if you already have a regular Love, get the JUC with diamonds!


----------



## Summerof89

missisa07 said:


> I added a JUC with diamond to my Love stack, and it's actually become my favorite of all of them, even over the Loves.  NEVER thought I'd say that.  I was never into the JUC style, until I tried it on in person on a whim one day..  I would say, if you already have a regular Love, get the JUC with diamonds!


Ohh ok you have convinced me fine fine =P


----------



## Chaton

LQNT said:


> Here you go! Hope this helps



Thanks for taking the time to post new pics for me.  I can see a subtle difference b/w the two, and certainly understand you choosing the RG classic over the YG one.  Of late, I'm steering away from YG on my hand/arm, but prefer YG for necklaces and earrings.  I currently have the thin RG, but I will have to try them on in person to decide.  I love the look of the thick and thin together.  Thanks again!


----------



## cowluver123

Summerof89 said:


> I have a regular classic regular love bracelet and want to add another with diamond. What do you guys think about the thin with 6 diamonds do you think the diamonds are too small to be noticed and it’s better to invest in a regular with diamonds? TIA


I have the thin 6 diamond version, and I think the small diamonds do actually make a difference (more bling!). The overall pattern is different too. But yes the difference is subtle.


----------



## Summerof89

cowluver123 said:


> I have the thin 6 diamond version, and I think the small diamonds do actually make a difference (more bling!). The overall pattern is different too. But yes the difference is subtle.


Hmmm ok maybe the answer is ALLL


----------



## Yk2366

hi all, i'm buying my second love bracelet tomorrow and am scared of the potential scratch from stacking and constant clacking noise! is it bearable? does it scratch and dent that much more? does it make clashing noise everytime you walk?

i have a YG normal love and will add 6 diamond small RG.


----------



## Summerof89

Yk2366 said:


> hi all, i'm buying my second love bracelet tomorrow and am scared of the potential scratch from stacking and constant clacking noise! is it bearable? does it scratch and dent that much more? does it make clashing noise everytime you walk?
> 
> i have a YG normal love and will add 6 diamond small RG.


I’m thinking of doing the same and buying the same piece. Pls share photos when you get it! How exciting!


----------



## Q22wu

Went to try the classic and thin loves yesterday, which one do you guys look better on my wrist? Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## Summerof89

Q22wu said:


> Went to try the classic and thin loves yesterday, which one do you guys look better on my wrist? Thank you all in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685678
> View attachment 4685679
> View attachment 4685680


Classic. Is that thin with 10 diamonds? Regardless, still classic


----------



## Q22wu

Summerof89 said:


> Classic. Is that thin with 10 diamonds? Regardless, still classic


Thank you! The thin one looks so much daintier than the classic, and cute! But the classic is such a classic, I’m torn...


----------



## aaf18

My YG JUC fell off and I have no idea what happened to it. Thankfully I have insurance and I can replace it, so my question is, Should I get a replacement JUC (regular size), a rainbow PG love bracelet, or a sm pink love and a sm yellow JUC. I already have a yellow regular size love that I wear every ay. I've always wanted the PG rainbow love, but I'm concerned for the gem stones falling out with my daily activity while hitting against the YG love. I am pretty active and go to the gym and would not be planning on taking the bracelet off often. Or I can get the PG regular love with no diamonds and get another chain bracelet or something. 
I've previously had a sm love open while I was running on a treadmill but thankfully I noticed it. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Q22wu said:


> Went to try the classic and thin loves yesterday, which one do you guys look better on my wrist? Thank you all in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685678
> View attachment 4685679
> View attachment 4685680


The classic looks beautiful alone. The thin I think is better for stacking.


----------



## JOJA

aaf18 said:


> My YG JUC fell off and I have no idea what happened to it. Thankfully I have insurance and I can replace it, so my question is, Should I get a replacement JUC (regular size), a rainbow PG love bracelet, or a sm pink love and a sm yellow JUC. I already have a yellow regular size love that I wear every ay. I've always wanted the PG rainbow love, but I'm concerned for the gem stones falling out with my daily activity while hitting against the YG love. I am pretty active and go to the gym and would not be planning on taking the bracelet off often. Or I can get the PG regular love with no diamonds and get another chain bracelet or something.
> I've previously had a sm love open while I was running on a treadmill but thankfully I noticed it.
> Thank you in advance.



Oh no! Does this bracelet come off easily?  I was thinking about getting one but this concerns me. Was it the regular size or the new smaller size?  Sorry you lost it.


----------



## Q22wu

Tonimichelle said:


> The classic looks beautiful alone. The thin I think is better for stacking.


Thank you!


----------



## celestee01

https://www.fashionphile.com/cartier-18k-pink-gold-4-pink-sapphire-love-bracelet-16-453270

Anyone know if this authentic? I know fashionphile has a reputation of selling only authentic items but I’ve never seen or heard of a full love bracelet with pink sapphires... only the cuff with one. If it’s authentic I’d love to get one someday!


----------



## inverved

Ladies, my story has a happy ending!

From my previous post in this thread, I was very set on getting the SM Love in YG to go with my Classic Love in YG, however, I could not refuse "the deal of the century" when someone on a FB group was selling the Classic Love in PG... for less than the price of the SM Love YG if purchased brand new.

In the end, I think I made the right decision... I am so happy with my rainbow stack.  I am officially done with bracelets now. 


Note: I was trying on the VCA Alhambra ring while collecting my Sweet Alhambra PG pendant as it had the links extended.


----------



## Yk2366

Summerof89 said:


> I’m thinking of doing the same and buying the same piece. Pls share photos when you get it! How exciting!


Here are some pics! The colours are actually very subtle when worn together so you can’t really tell they’re diff unless you pay attention.  I love the combo; and I noticed that the two doesn’t clash with each other as much bc one sticks to my skin at diff parts of my arm or they shift together. 

too early to tell but I don’t think it’ll scratch easily as the rose gold small is lighter than the regular.


----------



## Summerof89

Yk2366 said:


> Here are some pics! The colours are actually very subtle when worn together so you can’t really tell they’re diff unless you pay attention.  I love the combo; and I noticed that the two doesn’t clash with each other as much bc one sticks to my skin at diff parts of my arm or they shift together.
> 
> too early to tell but I don’t think it’ll scratch easily as the rose gold small is lighter than the regular.


They look so good together! Thank you for the pics! Do you think the diamonds on the thin are too small or hard to notice? That’s my only concern of adding the thin


----------



## Yk2366

Summerof89 said:


> They look so good together! Thank you for the pics! Do you think the diamonds on the thin are too small or hard to notice? That’s my only concern of adding the thin



thanks! 

I don’t like the look of two regular bands together. And I think yellow gold Regular is a classic, and rose gold small would be too plain without diamonds bc of the size, so I wanted to even it out by adding diamonds. 

it definitely isn’t as noticeable as the regular one with diamonds but it doesn’t bother me. Maybe one could do diamonds yellow gold regular with rose gold small but then rose gold band would look too plain compared to the yg regular. Just my thoughts!


----------



## candyapples88

Hello everyone!

I like most people i’m going back and forth between sizes for my love bracelet. In store, I was worried the 16 would be too tight if god forbid, I ended up gaining weight. When I rotated my wrist I felt a little squeeze with each movement. I decided on the 17 because of how I wanted to stack it behind my watch and with other bracelets. However, when I wear it alone I feel like it’s kind of big or when i wear it alone with my watch is bangs into it. What I’m most concerned about it is working out though. I do CrossFit so lots of moving around. I’m not sure if tighter would be better to restrict movement with moving around so much or looser because of swelling. Here are some pics. 

On the skinniest part of my wrist:




How it falls naturally:




Fall naturally down my wrist:


----------



## Himeko057

candyapples88 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I like most people i’m going back and forth between sizes for my love bracelet. In store, I was worried the 16 would be too tight if god forbid, I ended up gaining weight. When I rotated my wrist I felt a little squeeze with each movement. I decided on the 17 because of how I wanted to stack it behind my watch and with other bracelets. However, when I wear it alone I feel like it’s kind of big or when i wear it alone with my watch is bangs into it. What I’m most concerned about it is working out though. I do CrossFit so lots of moving around. I’m not sure if tighter would be better to restrict movement with moving around so much or looser because of swelling. Here are some pics.
> 
> On the skinniest part of my wrist:
> 
> View attachment 4690121
> 
> 
> How it falls naturally:
> 
> View attachment 4690124
> 
> 
> Fall naturally down my wrist:
> 
> View attachment 4690125
> 
> View attachment 4690126



I think the fit is perfect for you. Maybe when you exercise you can push your love up and wear a wristband over your love. That’s what I do when I yoga so that my love doesn’t move.


----------



## candyapples88

Himeko057 said:


> I think the fit is perfect for you. Maybe when you exercise you can push your love up and wear a wristband over your love. That’s what I do when I yoga so that my love doesn’t move.



I actually really love that idea either way, as it’ll protect it from all the movement! Thank you so much [emoji1374]


----------



## Himeko057

candyapples88 said:


> I actually really love that idea either way, as it’ll protect it from all the movement! Thank you so much [emoji1374]



You’re welcome. Enjoy your beauty.


----------



## miznina

no_1_diva said:


> Ladies, my story has a happy ending!
> 
> From my previous post in this thread, I was very set on getting the SM Love in YG to go with my Classic Love in YG, however, I could not refuse "the deal of the century" when someone on a FB group was selling the Classic Love in PG... for less than the price of the SM Love YG if purchased brand new.
> 
> In the end, I think I made the right decision... I am so happy with my rainbow stack.  I am officially done with bracelets now.
> View attachment 4686769
> 
> Note: I was trying on the VCA Alhambra ring while collecting my Sweet Alhambra PG pendant as it had the links extended.



Just beautiful great outcome [emoji813]️


----------



## Rockysmom

aaf18 said:


> My YG JUC fell off and I have no idea what happened to it. Thankfully I have insurance and I can replace it, so my question is, Should I get a replacement JUC (regular size), a rainbow PG love bracelet, or a sm pink love and a sm yellow JUC. I already have a yellow regular size love that I wear every ay. I've always wanted the PG rainbow love, but I'm concerned for the gem stones falling out with my daily activity while hitting against the YG love. I am pretty active and go to the gym and would not be planning on taking the bracelet off often. Or I can get the PG regular love with no diamonds and get another chain bracelet or something.
> I've previously had a sm love open while I was running on a treadmill but thankfully I noticed it.
> Thank you in advance.



wow, that’s horrible it fell off!
I vote for rainbow love stacked with a small love in PG


----------



## baglady0000

I have the love bracelet in rose gold and I *love* the tone of Cartier rose gold.
I am having a jeweller make rose gold ring for me and want it to match Cartier rose gold as closely as possible. I’m trying to find out if Cartier uses a particular composition of gold/copper/silver, its own “secret receipt” for their rose gold?


----------



## nicole0612

no_1_diva said:


> Ladies, my story has a happy ending!
> 
> From my previous post in this thread, I was very set on getting the SM Love in YG to go with my Classic Love in YG, however, I could not refuse "the deal of the century" when someone on a FB group was selling the Classic Love in PG... for less than the price of the SM Love YG if purchased brand new.
> 
> In the end, I think I made the right decision... I am so happy with my rainbow stack.  I am officially done with bracelets now.
> View attachment 4686769
> 
> Note: I was trying on the VCA Alhambra ring while collecting my Sweet Alhambra PG pendant as it had the links extended.



This looks so pretty with your diamond bracelets in between. What is the Facebook group called?


----------



## Rockysmom

Hi all, hope everyone is safe and healthy.
I just purchased a rainbow love from Cartier however it has the old screw system. I thought they changed it long ago. I wonder if this is of inventory or something.


----------



## Rockysmom

Rockysmom said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is safe and healthy.
> I just purchased a rainbow love from Cartier however it has the old screw system. I thought they changed it long ago. I wonder if this is of inventory or something.


Nevermind! I just realized mine is new how ever I thought they had a hinge like the small love does.


----------



## chocolateolive

Can’t decide whether to add a plain yellow gold or 10 diamond yellow gold or a 10 diamond pink gold? 

I like the trio of metals look and I’m not sure if adding a 10 diamond love would look too “extra”?

If price wasn’t an issue, which would you pick? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jimmie staton

chocolateolive said:


> Can’t decide whether to add a plain yellow gold or 10 diamond yellow gold or a 10 diamond pink gold?
> 
> I like the trio of metals look and I’m not sure if adding a 10 diamond love would look too “extra”?
> 
> If price wasn’t an issue, which would you pick?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Get the plain YG and the Diamond YG... the plain YG will and can separate both Diamond Love bracelets... you can have fun mixing it up any way you like with the two extra Love bracelets. What's wrong with Extra ? !  ? Think of it as 'Extra Special and/or Extra Love (as in Love bracelets) Feeling Extra special and having Extra Love is what the world needs now. It all starts with you.
"J!m"


----------



## nicole0612

chocolateolive said:


> Can’t decide whether to add a plain yellow gold or 10 diamond yellow gold or a 10 diamond pink gold?
> 
> I like the trio of metals look and I’m not sure if adding a 10 diamond love would look too “extra”?
> 
> If price wasn’t an issue, which would you pick?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Would you consider the partial diamond? I love the combo of the classic screws with the diamonds, especially since you already have the full screw version and the full sapphire version.


----------



## nicole0612

What tcw range diamond tennis bracelet looks nice stacked with the Love? I have seen quite a few photos of people putting a diamond tennis bracelet between two loves, and I think it looks so beautiful. 
One of my bracelets is the sapphire Love, if that makes a difference.


----------



## XCCX

Hi! Does anyone have information about price increase in April?

edit: please ignore my question as I just realized there’s a dedicated thread..


----------



## JAKMN

Hello, my husband bought me the small WG love bracelet for our anniversary this past weekend. He ordered it online at the beginning of February. The closest store is 4 hours away in Toronto.
He can’t remember the size he ordered ‍♀️ And the receipt doesn’t say. my concern is that it seems too big. I have a weird wrist bone so I need it to be able to work with that but this seems very loose. This is my first love bracelet so I’m not 100% sure. Plus now we are past the 30 day return period. 
So not sure if I should sell and when stores open again I go and pick a better size or not. Thoughts? Thanks so much!!


----------



## americanroyal89

JAKMN said:


> Hello, my husband bought me the small WG love bracelet for our anniversary this past weekend. He ordered it online at the beginning of February. The closest store is 4 hours away in Toronto.
> He can’t remember the size he ordered ‍♀️ And the receipt doesn’t say. my concern is that it seems too big. I have a weird wrist bone so I need it to be able to work with that but this seems very loose. This is my first love bracelet so I’m not 100% sure. Plus now we are past the 30 day return period.
> So not sure if I should sell and when stores open again I go and pick a better size or not. Thoughts? Thanks so much!!



it is more fitted than I wear mine. But I’m a guy so I think it looks best more fitted on me. I don’t think yours looks bad at that size, but the most important thing is whether or not it’s comfortable for you. You’ll be the one wearing it so if it feels good, it’s perfect  

And as for the size, you can see the size on the inside of the bracelet. It will be engraved along with the serial number, Cartier stamp, and gold hallmark. 
I hope that helps!


----------



## JAKMN

americanroyal89 said:


> it is more fitted than I wear mine. But I’m a guy so I think it looks best more fitted on me. I don’t think yours looks bad at that size, but the most important thing is whether or not it’s comfortable for you. You’ll be the one wearing it so if it feels good, it’s perfect
> 
> And as for the size, you can see the size on the inside of the bracelet. It will be engraved along with the serial number, Cartier stamp, and gold hallmark.
> I hope that helps!



Thank you very much, I appreciate it! Good to know the size is on the bracelet, never even thought to look there!!


----------



## SilverBen

chocolateolive said:


> Can’t decide whether to add a plain yellow gold or 10 diamond yellow gold or a 10 diamond pink gold?
> 
> I like the trio of metals look and I’m not sure if adding a 10 diamond love would look too “extra”?
> 
> If price wasn’t an issue, which would you pick?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I have the yg 10 diamond and love it SO MUCH. I think it would look awesome in your stack.


----------



## Yinb

Anyone who own love bracelet in 16 ??? 
Please help me ... I wanted to know the inner circumference of 16 love bracelet measurement. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Helloviuviu

Yinb said:


> Anyone who own love bracelet in 16 ???
> Please help me ... I wanted to know the inner circumference of 16 love bracelet measurement. Thank you in advance.


Not really sure if this is want you want. But i put a paper under my bracelet. And i measure the paper, it’s about 15.3-15.5 cm. I hope it’s accurate because i made 2 holes on the paper (for the screwdriver)
Hope this helps


----------



## Rockysmom

JAKMN said:


> Hello, my husband bought me the small WG love bracelet for our anniversary this past weekend. He ordered it online at the beginning of February. The closest store is 4 hours away in Toronto.
> He can’t remember the size he ordered ‍♀️ And the receipt doesn’t say. my concern is that it seems too big. I have a weird wrist bone so I need it to be able to work with that but this seems very loose. This is my first love bracelet so I’m not 100% sure. Plus now we are past the 30 day return period.
> So not sure if I should sell and when stores open again I go and pick a better size or not. Thoughts? Thanks so much!!


Check your receipt on the article number. I ordered two loves and they both have 17 at the end which is what I ordered. Hope that helps.


----------



## Adh0128

Very strange question but when wearing the love bracelet 24/7, does materials such as your bedding or bath towels scratch, dull or effect the bracelet in any way? I’m concerned that bedding and towels may buff the bracelet and cause it to look dull? 

Also how do you feel about wearing it beside a solid watch compared to Other dainty bracelets? What do you feel each would do to the bracelet? 
Thank you!


----------



## chocolateolive

Adh0128 said:


> Very strange question but when wearing the love bracelet 24/7, does materials such as your bedding or bath towels scratch, dull or effect the bracelet in any way? I’m concerned that bedding and towels may buff the bracelet and cause it to look dull?
> 
> Also how do you feel about wearing it beside a solid watch compared to Other dainty bracelets? What do you feel each would do to the bracelet?
> Thank you!


It’s meant for wearing 24/7, so no need to worry about that stuff. Bedding and towels are way too gentle to buff out gold. Think about it this way: if it’s doesn’t “buff” out your skin, which is much more fragile than metal, then it won’t “buff” out your bracelet. 

All you need to buy is a simple gold polishing cloth and it will clean your bracelet and make it shine almost like new. It’s extremely gentle and will only polish, not buff out any gold. 

https://www.amazon.com/Connoisseurs-Gold-Polishing-Cloth-inches/dp/B000RB5S72


----------



## Jae530

Question: On a LOVE bracelet, are all the markings and hallmarks on only one half of the bracelet, or are there markings on both halves?  My bracelet has everything on only one side, but my friend's bracelet has markings on both sides.  I bought mine at a boutique, she claims hers was a gift.  I'm curious if Cartier does it both ways, or if one is not genuine. Thanks.


----------



## Jae530

Starbrite said:


> I went in looking for the small yg love bracelet w/out diamonds.. i have a cartier watch and diamond juc so i wanted something thin to add to my stack but the SA advised me against the small and said i should stick with the regular one because the lock mechanism isnt great on the small.. i really dont want the regular one. Any advice or experience with this?


If you don't want the regular one, don't get it.  I have the thin, I wear it all the time and have had zero problems with it.  Yet there are plenty of threads about problems with the regular one, as we all know.


----------



## JAKMN

Rockysmom said:


> Check your receipt on the article number. I ordered two loves and they both have 17 at the end which is what I ordered. Hope that helps.


Ok, I will look again. I’ve decided I need a smaller size but I’ve been wearing it in hopes to get use to the bigger size but it hasn’t happened. So I am going to sell it and rebuy the smaller size. Anyone have any good ideas on where to sell? Thank you!


----------



## Jae530

Ilovetandco said:


> I would say not authentic. The bag looks off and the font looks wrong.


I agree, the lettering on the bag is off.  I noticed it immediately.  No paperwork is also a flag.


----------



## Helloviuviu

Jae530 said:


> Question: On a LOVE bracelet, are all the markings and hallmarks on only one half of the bracelet, or are there markings on both halves?  My bracelet has everything on only one side, but my friend's bracelet has markings on both sides.  I bought mine at a boutique, she claims hers was a gift.  I'm curious if Cartier does it both ways, or if one is not genuine. Thanks.



my bracelet has markings on both sides, i bought it directly from cartier boutique on nov 2017, i think the older version only has markings on 1 side. When did you get your bracelet?


----------



## Jae530

I actually emailed Cartier and they responded the next day with "depending on when the bracelet was crafted, it may have the markings and hallmarks on only one side, or it may have them on both sides."  The email did not go into specifics (which years have which way, etc.), but good to know.


----------



## missie1

JAKMN said:


> Hello, my husband bought me the small WG love bracelet for our anniversary this past weekend. He ordered it online at the beginning of February. The closest store is 4 hours away in Toronto.
> He can’t remember the size he ordered ‍♀️ And the receipt doesn’t say. my concern is that it seems too big. I have a weird wrist bone so I need it to be able to work with that but this seems very loose. This is my first love bracelet so I’m not 100% sure. Plus now we are past the 30 day return period.
> So not sure if I should sell and when stores open again I go and pick a better size or not. Thoughts? Thanks so much!!


This looks really  big on you.  I would sell and get smaller size


----------



## bunky42

Hello all! Has the price of the love bracelet decreased? When we were in Vegas last month looking at them, I could have sworn they were $8,000. I just went on the Cartier website and it says $6,300. Did I misread the prices?


----------



## munkeebag81

No,  price hasn’t decreased.   The reg love without diamond are $6300 usd.  


bunky42 said:


> Hello all! Has the price of the love bracelet decreased? When we were in Vegas last month looking at them, I could have sworn they were $8,000. I just went on the Cartier website and it says $6,300. Did I misread the prices?


----------



## JAKMN

missie1 said:


> This looks really  big on you.  I would sell and get smaller size


Yes, after stuff starts to get back to a more normal place I will sell and rebuy a smaller one. I love it and am bummed. I just have no clue where to sell it??


----------



## chocolateolive

JAKMN said:


> Yes, after stuff starts to get back to a more normal place I will sell and rebuy a smaller one. I love it and am bummed. I just have no clue where to sell it??



You can put it up on ebay, tradesy, or have it consigned for you by fashionphile or ann’s fabulous finds. All these places will take about 20% or more of the selling price. 

You can also sell directly to jewelry stores that will resell them.


----------



## Jae530

munkeebag81 said:


> No,  price hasn’t decreased.   The reg love without diamond are $6300 usd.


You must have misread it somehow (or saw one with diamonds?) because the price without diamonds has been $6,300 for quite a while now.  I wish it would decrease, I'd buy one.


----------



## missie1

JAKMN said:


> Yes, after stuff starts to get back to a more normal place I will sell and rebuy a smaller one. I love it and am bummed. I just have no clue where to sell it??


Try Brillance Jewels in Miami.  I hear they have good reputation.


----------



## Mariajorgensen

Jae530 said:


> You must have misread it somehow (or saw one with diamonds?) because the price without diamonds has been $6,300 for quite a while now.  I wish it would decrease, I'd buy one.


Is it $6300 with or without tax ?


----------



## Evescot

Hi - totally newbie here.  I have White gold Love bracelet with 6 diamonds (very old model) - it had been lived with me donkey's years, have never taken it away (I keep little screwdriver hidden at the airport, just in case to be demanded for removal - never happened).

Anyways, my question - current Corona hand wash regime recommend to remove rings and also telling people to wash wrists area as well, removing bracelet etc.  My husband keep looking at my Love bracelet ... saying, perhaps till all this Corona scare go away, isn't it better to remove that permanent bracelet???

Since it's metal and when I shower it's washed - but during the day perhaps inside is not clean??  

Sorry being paranoid, I just wanted to hear other Love lovers' opinion & attitude.


----------



## Sheila K

Evescot said:


> Hi - totally newbie here.  I have White gold Love bracelet with 6 diamonds (very old model) - it had been lived with me donkey's years, have never taken it away (I keep little screwdriver hidden at the airport, just in case to be demanded for removal - never happened).
> 
> Anyways, my question - current Corona hand wash regime recommend to remove rings and also telling people to wash wrists area as well, removing bracelet etc.  My husband keep looking at my Love bracelet ... saying, perhaps till all this Corona scare go away, isn't it better to remove that permanent bracelet???
> 
> Since it's metal and when I shower it's washed - but during the day perhaps inside is not clean??
> 
> Sorry being paranoid, I just wanted to hear other Love lovers' opinion & attitude.



I never even thought to take mine off, but I now work exclusively from home and have only left the house a handful of the times to go grocery shopping or take a walk in the neighborhood.  I shower as soon as I get home from the grocery store, so I"m assuming that cleans the love well enough.   If I was in health care or another public facing job I might think differently.


----------



## MamaOfA

Evescot said:


> Hi - totally newbie here.  I have White gold Love bracelet with 6 diamonds (very old model) - it had been lived with me donkey's years, have never taken it away (I keep little screwdriver hidden at the airport, just in case to be demanded for removal - never happened).
> 
> Anyways, my question - current Corona hand wash regime recommend to remove rings and also telling people to wash wrists area as well, removing bracelet etc.  My husband keep looking at my Love bracelet ... saying, perhaps till all this Corona scare go away, isn't it better to remove that permanent bracelet???
> 
> Since it's metal and when I shower it's washed - but during the day perhaps inside is not clean??
> 
> Sorry being paranoid, I just wanted to hear other Love lovers' opinion & attitude.


I think it depends. Do you work in a setting where you are exposed to COVID 19 positive people or directly work with it in a lab? If so it might be a good idea to remove it since there is a possibility that it could get trapped under the bracelet. Another thing to consider is, is your bracelet very fitted where it would be difficult for you to try to clean underneath while washing your hands? If so it might be a good idea to remove. Does the idea of cleaning under the bracelet or fear of not cleansing it enough going to bother you? If so, I would consider taking it off, for the sake of your mental health. I work in currently work in a hospital setting and still wear mine. I have taken off my rings and any bracelets that maybe difficult to clean thoroughly (anything with stones or pave) but still wear my 4D love. I have always washed it when I wash my hands so the process doesn’t bother me, and generally wear a long sleeve, gloves, etc, so the risk of cross contamination is low, plus I don’t work directly with patients, if I did, I would take it off. I also change before I leave and shower right when I get home. So it’s up to you, everyone’s different!


----------



## missie1

Evescot said:


> Hi - totally newbie here.  I have White gold Love bracelet with 6 diamonds (very old model) - it had been lived with me donkey's years, have never taken it away (I keep little screwdriver hidden at the airport, just in case to be demanded for removal - never happened).
> 
> Anyways, my question - current Corona hand wash regime recommend to remove rings and also telling people to wash wrists area as well, removing bracelet etc.  My husband keep looking at my Love bracelet ... saying, perhaps till all this Corona scare go away, isn't it better to remove that permanent bracelet???
> 
> Since it's metal and when I shower it's washed - but during the day perhaps inside is not clean??
> 
> Sorry being paranoid, I just wanted to hear other Love lovers' opinion & attitude.


I took off both my loves during this time. Now the flip side is that I haven’t been out of the house since 3/16. I work from home so no issues there.  I was sick and wanted everything off.  I just switched to a bracelet of my moms that I wear for sentimental reasons.


----------



## nicole0612

I would like to add a diamond tennis bracelet between my rainbow Love and my alternating diamond Love. I have seen some lovely photos here with tennis bracelets stacked with Loves. I would love some opinions - is a flexible classic tennis bracelet preferred or a diamond bangle bracelet? I have been planning to get the flexible tennis bracelet style, because it somehow seems to sit better next to a Love bangle, but I wanted to make sure I am on the right track with that.


----------



## chocolateolive

Random question but has anyone else noticed that VCA yellow gold is much more “yellow” than cartier yellow gold? 

Was just looking at both my vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet (about 2 years old) next to my love bracelet (recently acquired) and since I never wear them together, just noticed that the cartier is a much lighter, more subtle color.

 Is this due to being newer? Does 18k yellow gold patina to a darker color usually?


----------



## Evescot

Sheila K said:


> I never even thought to take mine off, but I now work exclusively from home and have only left the house a handful of the times to go grocery shopping or take a walk in the neighborhood.  I shower as soon as I get home from the grocery store, so I"m assuming that cleans the love well enough.   If I was in health care or another public facing job I might think differently.


Thank you very much for your input - never thought of having shower after grocery shopping, I will do that!  I'm at home apart from exercise & essential shopping (I'm in UK) so I guess the risk is low...


----------



## Evescot

MamaOfA said:


> I think it depends. Do you work in a setting where you are exposed to COVID 19 positive people or directly work with it in a lab? If so it might be a good idea to remove it since there is a possibility that it could get trapped under the bracelet. Another thing to consider is, is your bracelet very fitted where it would be difficult for you to try to clean underneath while washing your hands? If so it might be a good idea to remove. Does the idea of cleaning under the bracelet or fear of not cleansing it enough going to bother you? If so, I would consider taking it off, for the sake of your mental health. I work in currently work in a hospital setting and still wear mine. I have taken off my rings and any bracelets that maybe difficult to clean thoroughly (anything with stones or pave) but still wear my 4D love. I have always washed it when I wash my hands so the process doesn’t bother me, and generally wear a long sleeve, gloves, etc, so the risk of cross contamination is low, plus I don’t work directly with patients, if I did, I would take it off. I also change before I leave and shower right when I get home. So it’s up to you, everyone’s different!


Many thanks for your input, I can fit my fingers underneath if I slide it near the wrist bone so I will copy your attitude ie. wash it when I wash hand - also "shower right when get home" though I only go to essential shopping & exercise, it will keep me feel better.  Thanks again


----------



## Evescot

missie1 said:


> I took off both my loves during this time. Now the flip side is that I haven’t been out of the house since 3/16. I work from home so no issues there.  I was sick and wanted everything off.  I just switched to a bracelet of my moms that I wear for sentimental reasons.


Thank you for your input, sorry to hear you were sick - hope you are on the way to recovery.  One day all of this will over and we shall wear our Loves again!!  Take care


----------



## Helloviuviu

Hi guys, sorry it this is a silly question. I’m wondering why the love bracelet got a different hallmark at the end? My love bracelet got the “PGI” hallmark on it


----------



## Miss CC

chocolateolive said:


> Random question but has anyone else noticed that VCA yellow gold is much more “yellow” than cartier yellow gold?
> 
> Was just looking at both my vintage alhambra 5 motif bracelet (about 2 years old) next to my love bracelet (recently acquired) and since I never wear them together, just noticed that the cartier is a much lighter, more subtle color.
> 
> Is this due to being newer? Does 18k yellow gold patina to a darker color usually?



I don’t really notice a difference in gold between my gold love and gold VCA vintage alhambra. If anything, the love looks darker because it has patina more and I also don’t wear the VCA daily. I’ve had both for about 2 years. Here’s some comparison pics. Second pic is with my husbands gold day date.


----------



## Miss CC

Evescot said:


> Thank you very much for your input - never thought of having shower after grocery shopping, I will do that!  I'm at home apart from exercise & essential shopping (I'm in UK) so I guess the risk is low...



I’m actually in healthcare and I haven’t thought about taking off my bracelets (I wear my loves and juc daily).  However I do shower immediately as soon as I come home.


----------



## lswvivien

I have finally pulled the trigger and went into the Cartier store to get my 3rd piece of Cartier jewelry two days ago I have owned the following before I got my third piece:

1. Small / thin Juste un Clou bracelet in RG without diamonds
2. Amulette bracelet in mother of pearl

I had struggled a lot between the small love bracelet and love cuff (both in RG). Because of work, I cannot wear a bracelet 24/7. Therefore, the cuff seems to be a more feasible and preferred option for me as it is very easy to take it on and off while it has a strong resemblance in the look of the regular love bracelet. However, since my wrist is very small (12.9cm), I had been wondering if the small love bracelet would look good on me while keeping the 'lock' mechanism and story behind the Love bracelet ( I know the mechanism betw the small and regular love bracelet is different but at least they r closer than to not have any screw). However, I would still have to handle the screwing and unscrewing by myself.

I dropped by the store to try them both on. Was still struggling a lot as both of them look so good. However, my SA pointed out that my narrow wrist suits the small love bracelet better than the cuff and it can retain the story of the Love bracelet at the same time too. I also texted my best friend for advice and she said that the small bracelet look better on me too. I had still been very indecisive until my SA asked me to put them on side by side to take a photo to compare. Here are the photos and the last photo will show my decision! Very very happy with it. I do agree that the cuff is a very good choice for those who want an ease in removing and wearing their bracelet. However, I do think I look better with the smaller one, even when I want to wear it on its own.

The plus side: It is unimaginably easy to put on and off by myself!


----------



## Rockysmom

lswvivien said:


> I have finally pulled the trigger and went into the Cartier store to get my 3rd piece of Cartier jewelry two days ago I have owned the following before I got my third piece:
> 
> 1. Small / thin Juste un Clou bracelet in RG without diamonds
> 2. Amulette bracelet in mother of pearl
> 
> I had struggled a lot between the small love bracelet and love cuff (both in RG). Because of work, I cannot wear a bracelet 24/7. Therefore, the cuff seems to be a more feasible and preferred option for me as it is very easy to take it on and off while it has a strong resemblance in the look of the regular love bracelet. However, since my wrist is very small (12.9cm), I had been wondering if the small love bracelet would look good on me while keeping the 'lock' mechanism and story behind the Love bracelet ( I know the mechanism betw the small and regular love bracelet is different but at least they r closer than to not have any screw). However, I would still have to handle the screwing and unscrewing by myself.
> 
> I dropped by the store to try them both on. Was still struggling a lot as both of them look so good. However, my SA pointed out that my narrow wrist suits the small love bracelet better than the cuff and it can retain the story of the Love bracelet at the same time too. I also texted my best friend for advice and she said that the small bracelet look better on me too. I had still been very indecisive until my SA asked me to put them on side by side to take a photo to compare. Here are the photos and the last photo will show my decision! Very very happy with it. I do agree that the cuff is a very good choice for those who want an ease in removing and wearing their bracelet. However, I do think I look better with the smaller one, even when I want to wear it on its own.
> 
> The plus side: It is unimaginably easy to put on and off by myself!


----------



## Rockysmom

I like the small on you as well


----------



## lswvivien

Rockysmom said:


> I like the small on you as well


Thank you !


----------



## seikow

Hi lswviven: thin love looks elegant on you and match ur sm juc perfectly


----------



## lswvivien

seikow said:


> Hi lswviven: thin love looks elegant on you and match ur sm juc perfectly


Thank you so much  so glad to hear supports from all of you!


----------



## cbsta2005

Good afternoon,

This is my first post.  I am getting ready to splurge and get my first love bracelet.  I am drawn to and love the RG with 4 diamonds.  However, all of my 2-toned watches are YG and stainless (Rolex and Cartier Tank).  I also have a stainless Rolex and stainless Cartier.  My engagement ring and wedding band are platinum.  I plan to wear the Love on my right wrist and wear my watches on my left wrist.  My question is this:  does it "make more sense" to get the YG because it will match the metal on my watches?  Or just go for the RG because that's what I'm drawn to?  And that because it will be on my right wrist and not next to the yellow gold in the watches that it doesn't matter all that much?


----------



## chocolateolive

cbsta2005 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> This is my first post.  I am getting ready to splurge and get my first love bracelet.  I am drawn to and love the RG with 4 diamonds.  However, all of my 2-toned watches are YG and stainless (Rolex and Cartier Tank).  I also have a stainless Rolex and stainless Cartier.  My engagement ring and wedding band are platinum.  I plan to wear the Love on my right wrist and wear my watches on my left wrist.  My question is this:  does it "make more sense" to get the YG because it will match the metal on my watches?  Or just go for the RG because that's what I'm drawn to?  And that because it will be on my right wrist and not next to the yellow gold in the watches that it doesn't matter all that much?



Really depends on whether you’re a mixed metals person.

Rose and yellow gold are hard to tell apart though in a lot of lighting, so they’re a good intro mix to metal mixing.

I love mixed metals so sometimes I wear RG rainbow, YG 10 diamond and WG plain on one wrist or sometimes separate them like this (yurman bracelet is YG):


----------



## luvmy3girls

Opinions please...I have a YG classic and a WG classic and I want to get another one, possibly a small love. Can’t decide if I should get the small one in RG or YG to wear with the others. Thanks


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Love my rainbow love ❤️ would love to see more pictures of the white rainbow!!


----------



## goldengirl123

cbsta2005 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> This is my first post.  I am getting ready to splurge and get my first love bracelet.  I am drawn to and love the RG with 4 diamonds.  However, all of my 2-toned watches are YG and stainless (Rolex and Cartier Tank).  I also have a stainless Rolex and stainless Cartier.  My engagement ring and wedding band are platinum.  I plan to wear the Love on my right wrist and wear my watches on my left wrist.  My question is this:  does it "make more sense" to get the YG because it will match the metal on my watches?  Or just go for the RG because that's what I'm drawn to?  And that because it will be on my right wrist and not next to the yellow gold in the watches that it doesn't matter all that much?




Go with what you’re drawn to.  I have a YG LOVE and a RG Rainbow LOVE and the colors are very similar.


----------



## Jamily

I have had this exact dilemma but in reverse. I ended up going with the yellow gold which I actually regret but only because the rose gold goes so much better with my skin tone! I’m about to buy the rose & sell the gold. 



cbsta2005 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> This is my first post.  I am getting ready to splurge and get my first love bracelet.  I am drawn to and love the RG with 4 diamonds.  However, all of my 2-toned watches are YG and stainless (Rolex and Cartier Tank).  I also have a stainless Rolex and stainless Cartier.  My engagement ring and wedding band are platinum.  I plan to wear the Love on my right wrist and wear my watches on my left wrist.  My question is this:  does it "make more sense" to get the YG because it will match the metal on my watches?  Or just go for the RG because that's what I'm drawn to?  And that because it will be on my right wrist and not next to the yellow gold in the watches that it doesn't matter all that much?


----------



## Dancing Pandas

I have a love bracelet and was thinking of getting a small love bracelet to stack

The stores are closed now so i cant try it on. If i stack both, do they sit flush? I mean, if you run your hands over it, theres no bump? 

I was going to get it in the same size i have now


----------



## NYCGirl06

Dancing Pandas said:


> I have a love bracelet and was thinking of getting a small love bracelet to stack
> 
> The stores are closed now so i cant try it on. If i stack both, do they sit flush? I mean, if you run your hands over it, theres no bump?
> 
> I was going to get it in the same size i have now


Yes, they sit flush — I have a yellow gold Love and a RG small love in the same size and they have the same circumference, so no issues when stacking!


----------



## Moon0428R

Hi, I’m about to order Regular Love bracelet online.
About size, Small love 17 and regular Love bracelet 17 are same size? 
I have thin JUC size 16, and my wrist size is left is 15cm and right is 14.5cm.
I need advice please, thanks.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Helloviuviu said:


> Hi guys, sorry it this is a silly question. I’m wondering why the love bracelet got a different hallmark at the end? My love bracelet got the “PGI” hallmark on it


Those marks are makers marks that indicate the factory.  The diamond shaped marks indicate France. * 1 TO indicates Torino Italy. I'm not sure about PGI. Also, there a variety of fake marks in use on copies of Cartier pieces.


----------



## seikow

Moon0428R said:


> Hi, I’m about to order Regular Love bracelet online.
> About size, Small love 17 and regular Love bracelet 17 are same size?
> I have thin JUC size 16, and my wrist size is left is 15cm and right is 14.5cm.
> I need advice please, thanks.


Regular and thin in same size. I have both in size 17 and wearing thin JUC in size 16 either


----------



## Kissmark

New to the love bracelet so sorry for the dumb question. The paved love bracelet, is it removed the same way as regular love bracelet ? Thank you.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Who knows  if this is pink or yellow gold ? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## dwu603

Does anyone know if some NYC stores will be opening up for pickup? I know there are select stores in other cities that are open just for pickup. I don't want to rely on making a purchase online and having it shipped, since things may go wrong. Thanks


----------



## Himeko057

Zainabmoolla said:


> Who knows  if this is pink or yellow gold ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



The love looks like pink gold. The clou is yellow.


----------



## Jamily

So excited with my purchase today. Upgraded from plain YG to 4 diamond RG. Undecided as to whether to gift the YG to my teenage daughter or sell....!


----------



## missisa07

Zainabmoolla said:


> Who knows  if this is pink or yellow gold ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Looks like yellow gold to me.


----------



## rileygirl

Jamily said:


> So excited with my purchase today. Upgraded from plain YG to 4 diamond RG. Undecided as to whether to gift the YG to my teenage daughter or sell....!


So pretty!  I had my 13 year old try a Love bracelet on, I would love to gift her one someday.  I think it's such a thoughtful sentiment.


----------



## lolakitten

cbsta2005 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> This is my first post.  I am getting ready to splurge and get my first love bracelet.  I am drawn to and love the RG with 4 diamonds.  However, all of my 2-toned watches are YG and stainless (Rolex and Cartier Tank).  I also have a stainless Rolex and stainless Cartier.  My engagement ring and wedding band are platinum.  I plan to wear the Love on my right wrist and wear my watches on my left wrist.  My question is this:  does it "make more sense" to get the YG because it will match the metal on my watches?  Or just go for the RG because that's what I'm drawn to?  And that because it will be on my right wrist and not next to the yellow gold in the watches that it doesn't matter all that much?



I have a pink gold love on my right and a yellow/SS Rolex on my left. Cartier PG isn’t very pink, so the difference isn’t really obvious.



pinkdiamond765 said:


> Those marks are makers marks that indicate the factory.  The diamond shaped marks indicate France. * 1 TO indicates Torino Italy. I'm not sure about PGI. Also, there a variety of fake marks in use on copies of Cartier pieces.



Mine is an IY - any idea where that’s made?


----------



## lolakitten

pinkdiamond765 said:


> Those marks are makers marks that indicate the factory.  The diamond shaped marks indicate France. * 1 TO indicates Torino Italy. I'm not sure about PGI. Also, there a variety of fake marks in use on copies of Cartier pieces.





lolakitten said:


> Mine is an IY - any idea where that’s made?



like this:


----------



## Zainabmoolla

Himeko057 said:


> The love looks like pink gold. The clou is yellow.


Thank you.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

lolakitten said:


> like this:
> View attachment 4734919


I think the PGI is Thailand.  I don't know about the IY.  Wish I did.


----------



## chocolateolive

Just curious: Does anyone know if different cartier jeweler/factories from different countries make slightly different sized bracelets that are supposed to be of one size? 

I tried on a friend’s love bracelet a while ago that was also a size 16 and it was just the slightest bit bigger by a few hairs. Is this normal?


----------



## tulipfield

lolakitten said:


> like this:
> View attachment 4734919



I have an IY and I recall seeing the tag in the store that said it was made in Spain.


----------



## Summerof89

has anyone ever OVER-screwed their bracelet and the screws became loose =( I feel like an idiot for doing this to my new thin love ahhhhh


----------



## MagpieInTraining

Kissmark said:


> New to the love bracelet so sorry for the dumb question. The paved love bracelet, is it removed the same way as regular love bracelet ? Thank you.



the full sized pave one definitely is not removed the same way as the regular love, it has a push clasp mechanism (much easier to take off and put on). I’m unsure about the thin pave, but I believe that is also a push clasp.


----------



## lolakitten

tulipfield said:


> I have an IY and I recall seeing the tag in the store that said it was made in Spain.


Thanks!!


----------



## missie1

cbsta2005 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> This is my first post.  I am getting ready to splurge and get my first love bracelet.  I am drawn to and love the RG with 4 diamonds.  However, all of my 2-toned watches are YG and stainless (Rolex and Cartier Tank).  I also have a stainless Rolex and stainless Cartier.  My engagement ring and wedding band are platinum.  I plan to wear the Love on my right wrist and wear my watches on my left wrist.  My question is this:  does it "make more sense" to get the YG because it will match the metal on my watches?  Or just go for the RG because that's what I'm drawn to?  And that because it will be on my right wrist and not next to the yellow gold in the watches that it doesn't matter all that much?


I had the same dilemma but decided to go with gold because of my two tone Rolex.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Kissmark said:


> New to the love bracelet so sorry for the dumb question. The paved love bracelet, is it removed the same way as regular love bracelet ? Thank you.



No, the full size paved version has a push button closure, and the thin paved has a screw that you can rotate a quarter turn to open and close. Both are much easier to take on and off vs. the original.


----------



## Helloviuviu

pinkdiamond765 said:


> Those marks are makers marks that indicate the factory.  The diamond shaped marks indicate France. * 1 TO indicates Torino Italy. I'm not sure about PGI. Also, there a variety of fake marks in use on copies of Cartier pieces.


Didn’t know about that, thank you for explaning , my love & juc bracelet got the PGI , and my juc ring got the diamond hallmark


----------



## Helloviuviu

pinkdiamond765 said:


> I think the PGI is Thailand.  I don't know about the IY.  Wish I did.


That makes sense because i live in asia, near thailand. When in preorder my diamond hallmark JUC ring (they didn’t have my size so they should order it) , the ring took so long. But when i order my pgi JUC bracelet, it doesn’t took a long time.


----------



## Helloviuviu

chocolateolive said:


> Just curious: Does anyone know if different cartier jeweler/factories from different countries make slightly different sized bracelets that are supposed to be of one size?
> 
> I tried on a friend’s love bracelet a while ago that was also a size 16 and it was just the slightest bit bigger by a few hairs. Is this normal?


I’m curious about this too, because i saw someone posted on a cartier facebook group that she have 2 love rings same size, but one is sligthly thicker than the other one


----------



## Kissmark

MagpieInTraining said:


> the full sized pave one definitely is not removed the same way as the regular love, it has a push clasp mechanism (much easier to take off and put on). I’m unsure about the thin pave, but I believe that is also a push clasp.



Thank you for your reply! This is exactly what I was asking. I read somewhere that the paved is easier to remove than the regular but I'm curious how it is removed. So this means we can put itoit on or take it off on a daily basis?


----------



## chocolateolive

Kissmark said:


> Thank you for your reply! This is exactly what I was asking. I read somewhere that the paved is easier to remove than the regular but I'm curious how it is removed. So this means we can put itoit on or take it off on a daily basis?


Yes definitely easy to take on and off on a daily basis.


----------



## Kissmark

Thank you MagpieInTraining, karly9, chocolateolive


----------



## Babsiegirl

pinkdiamond765 said:


> I think the PGI is Thailand.  I don't know about the IY.  Wish I did.



Hi- I have a thin Love that has db for the marking. Do you happen to know where that one was made? Thanks.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Babsiegirl said:


> Hi- I have a thin Love that has db for the marking. Do you happen to know where that one was made? Thanks.


Sorry, I wish I did.  Hopefully someone else on this forum will know.


----------



## Babsiegirl

pinkdiamond765 said:


> Sorry, I wish I did.  Hopefully someone else on this forum will know.



Thanks anyway. I tried looking online, but I guess they keep it quiet due to counterfeiting.


----------



## lolakitten

What’s the mechanism for the small love with no diamonds? Is it easy to put on and off alone?


----------



## VandaOrchid

lolakitten said:


> What’s the mechanism for the small love with no diamonds? Is it easy to put on and off alone?


Yes for the thin love the on-off mechanism is the same for the paved, all gold, as well as the gold with diamonds in place of the screws. Super easy and suited for daily on-off


----------



## Luvshandbags

Hi,
I have the small LOVE bangle and it has a makers mark of db. Do you know where it was made? I purchased it at the South Coast Plqza boutique in August 2019z

thanks!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Luvshandbags said:


> Hi,
> I have the small LOVE bangle and it has a makers mark of db. Do you know where it was made? I purchased it at the South Coast Plqza boutique in August 2019z
> 
> thanks!



I asked this same question last night. My bracelet has db also. Maybe someone on here knows and we both can find out!!


----------



## Quinnatl

I got my first love bracelet (yg) five years ago on my 30th birthday. I have been trying to decide between adding another regular yg love bracelet or adding two thin loves. I thought I’d go with yg either way, but my SA suggested two pink golds- one pg on each side of my original yg love, to symbolize each of my two daughters. Considering I had each one engraved and shipped to me (no returns), it was a risk, but I love them! They’re so much more interesting than two yg loves, don’t y’all think?


----------



## threeboysmama

Quinnatl said:


> I got my first love bracelet (yg) five years ago on my 30th birthday. I have been trying to decide between adding another regular yg love bracelet or adding two thin loves. I thought I’d go with yg either way, by my SA suggested two pink golds- one pg on each side of my original yg love, to symbolize each of my two daughters. Considering I had each one engraved and shipped to me (no returns), it was a risk, but I love them! They’re so much more interesting than two yg loves, don’t y’all think?[/QUOTE
> 
> Great idea! it looks amazing!!!


----------



## americanroyal89

Quinnatl said:


> I got my first love bracelet (yg) five years ago on my 30th birthday. I have been trying to decide between adding another regular yg love bracelet or adding two thin loves. I thought I’d go with yg either way, by my SA suggested two pink golds- one pg on each side of my original yg love, to symbolize each of my two daughters. Considering I had each one engraved and shipped to me (no returns), it was a risk, but I love them! They’re so much more interesting than two yg loves, don’t y’all think?


That’s such an amazing idea. I think the subtle difference between the yellow and rose looks gorgeous here!


----------



## rileygirl

Quinnatl said:


> I got my first love bracelet (yg) five years ago on my 30th birthday. I have been trying to decide between adding another regular yg love bracelet or adding two thin loves. I thought I’d go with yg either way, but my SA suggested two pink golds- one pg on each side of my original yg love, to symbolize each of my two daughters. Considering I had each one engraved and shipped to me (no returns), it was a risk, but I love them! They’re so much more interesting than two yg loves, don’t y’all think?


This is so beautiful.  I just added a thin love with diamonds and I plan on passing it to my daughter some day.  Enjoy.


----------



## tulipfield

If anyone knows >for sure< the origin of the PGI maker’s mark (at least what country it’s from), I’d be grateful for the information!

ETA: I just searched “PGI Cartier” and some autocomplete suggestions were “PGI Cartier Torino” or “PGI Cartier Milano,” with links to jewelry factories in those cities.  So for those asking, I am reasonably certain that PGI pieces originate in Italy.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

tulipfield said:


> If anyone knows >for sure< the origin of the PGI maker’s mark (at least what country it’s from), I’d be grateful for the information!
> 
> ETA: I just searched “PGI Cartier” and some autocomplete suggestions were “PGI Cartier Torino” or “PGI Cartier Milano,” with links to jewelry factories in those cities.  So for those asking, I am reasonably certain that PGI pieces originate in Italy.


The headquarters may be in Italy, but jewelry made in Italy must have a maker's mark in a rectangle with pointed ends, a star, a number code, and the letter code for the place. My example shows * 1 AR which is in the town of Arezzo.


----------



## tulipfield

pinkdiamond765 said:


> The headquarters may be in Italy, but jewelry made in Italy must have a maker's mark in a rectangle with pointed ends, a star, a number code, and the letter code for the place. My example shows * 1 AR which is in the town of Arezzo.


Good information, thanks.

ETA: FWIW this auction listing says PGI is a Swiss hallmark.  Not sure how reliable: https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/77425697_cartier-diamond-paved-love-bracelet


----------



## Morenita21

Quinnatl said:


> I got my first love bracelet (yg) five years ago on my 30th birthday. I have been trying to decide between adding another regular yg love bracelet or adding two thin loves. I thought I’d go with yg either way, but my SA suggested two pink golds- one pg on each side of my original yg love, to symbolize each of my two daughters. Considering I had each one engraved and shipped to me (no returns), it was a risk, but I love them! They’re so much more interesting than two yg loves, don’t y’all think?


Gorgeous!


----------



## pinkdiamond765

tulipfield said:


> Good information, thanks.
> 
> ETA: FWIW this auction listing says PGI is a Swiss hallmark.  Not sure how reliable: https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/77425697_cartier-diamond-paved-love-bracelet


I believe that the Swiss hallmark in that description is referring to those small marks that are after the PGI. One would be the Saint Bernard dog head and the other the gold marking. The marks are out of focus in the photos. The ring could have been made in another country and then stamped for a sale in Switzerland. That's my best guess.


----------



## Helloviuviu

pinkdiamond765 said:


> I believe that the Swiss hallmark in that description is referring to those small marks that are after the PGI. One would be the Saint Bernard dog head and the other the gold marking. The marks are out of focus in the photos. The ring could have been made in another country and then stamped for a sale in Switzerland. That's my best guess.


So PGI is from thailand ?


----------



## tulipfield

Helloviuviu said:


> So PGI is from thailand ?



According to this article (second-to-last paragraph), Cartier does not produce in Asia (yet): https://www.lesechos.fr/2006/12/joaillerie-dans-le-secret-des-ateliers-1072883 (in French)

Article is from 2006 but updated in 2019.  Don’t know if the situation has changed.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Helloviuviu said:


> So PGI is from thailand ?


My new pink gold Love bracelet outer box had a small sticker on the back that indicated Thailand. It is marked with PGI.  I bought it directly from Cartier this month on-line so I know it is authentic.  I didn't believe that it only meant that the box was made in Thailand. None of my other Cartier boxes have stickers on the outer boxes.


----------



## Helloviuviu

pinkdiamond765 said:


> My new pink gold Love bracelet outer box had a small sticker on the back that indicated Thailand. It is marked with PGI.  I bought it directly from Cartier this month on-line so I know it is authentic.  I didn't believe that it only meant that the box was made in Thailand. None of my other Cartier boxes have stickers on the outer boxes.



I just checked my box, my slim JUC box had a sticker that says “country of manufacture: swiss” (it’s not in english since i’m not in english speaking country) it’s pgi and doesn’t have any other hallmark after pgi.
But it’s the only box have country name on it, the other doesn’t have it. And i bought all of them from the boutique.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Helloviuviu said:


> I just checked my box, my slim JUC box had a sticker that says “country of manufacture: swiss” (it’s not in english since i’m not in english speaking country) it’s pgi and doesn’t have any other hallmark after pgi.
> But it’s the only box have country name on it, the other doesn’t have it. And i bought all of them from the boutique.


It appears that PGI is international and has jewelry making factories in at least several countries.


----------



## tulipfield

Helloviuviu said:


> I just checked my box, my slim JUC box had a sticker that says “country of manufacture: swiss” (it’s not in english since i’m not in english speaking country) it’s pgi and doesn’t have any other hallmark after pgi.
> But it’s the only box have country name on it, the other doesn’t have it. And i bought all of them from the boutique.





pinkdiamond765 said:


> It appears that PGI is international and has jewelry making factories in at least several countries.



I just called the number on the Cartier website, but the gentleman on the other end didn’t seem to know the answer either.   (He also seemed to think I was worried about authenticity.)  He said PGI stood for “pink gold” and then he didn’t know what the “I” was for, which doesn’t make sense since there are pieces marked PGI which are not pink gold.  He said he thought it was made in France and just came from a different factory than pieces marked with diamonds.  >.>  I didn’t push it. 

Best solution: next time you buy a piece in the boutique, ask the SA to see the tag attached directly to the jewelry before they clip it off, and that will tell you at least the country of manufacture.


----------



## La_Luna

Babsiegirl said:


> I asked this same question last night. My bracelet has db also. Maybe someone on here knows and we both can find out!!



Hi  I think "db" stands for Donzé-Baume which is a watch/bracelets manufacturer in Switzerland, they are a branch of Richemont International SA that owns Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels and many other big Maisons. My YG SM Love is also made by db. I am no expert though, so it would be awesome for someone who knows for sure to confirm.


----------



## Babsiegirl

La_Luna said:


> Hi  I think "db" stands for Donzé-Baume which is a watch/bracelets manufacturer in Switzerland, they are a branch of Richemont International SA that owns Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels and many other big Maisons. My YG SM Love is also made by db. I am no expert though, so it would be awesome for someone who knows for sure to confirm.



Wow!! That’s very interesting. I hope you’re right, definitely makes sense. Hope we can get confirmation. [emoji3]


----------



## wowzers1941

I have multiple love bracelets in size 20, and one of them fits tighter than the others. Is Cartier able to fix this?


----------



## lovecartier

Re your multiples in 20 ... are they from the same generation of screw system? The original fit a little bit more tightly due to the longer cavity for the removable screw ...


----------



## wowzers1941

lovecartier said:


> Re your multiples in 20 ... are they from the same generation of screw system? The original fit a little bit more tightly due to the longer cavity for the removable screw ...



They are both cuffs, sorry for not specifying.


----------



## Ivyxo

Summerof89 said:


> has anyone ever OVER-screwed their bracelet and the screws became loose =( I feel like an idiot for doing this to my new thin love ahhhhh



you can’t overscrew with the new thin love because it’s only a quarter turn lock  it’s either you’re locking it or unlocking it. you’ll be ok! I love my love bracelet so much! What metal did you get?


----------



## Helloviuviu

pinkdiamond765 said:


> It appears that PGI is international and has jewelry making factories in at least several countries.





tulipfield said:


> I just called the number on the Cartier website, but the gentleman on the other end didn’t seem to know the answer either.   (He also seemed to think I was worried about authenticity.)  He said PGI stood for “pink gold” and then he didn’t know what the “I” was for, which doesn’t make sense since there are pieces marked PGI which are not pink gold.  He said he thought it was made in France and just came from a different factory than pieces marked with diamonds.  >.>  I didn’t push it.
> 
> Best solution: next time you buy a piece in the boutique, ask the SA to see the tag attached directly to the jewelry before they clip it off, and that will tell you at least the country of manufacture.


Just randomly watched youtube videos about cartier and found this.


----------



## Yinb

Helloviuviu said:


> Not really sure if this is want you want. But i put a paper under my bracelet. And i measure the paper, it’s about 15.3-15.5 cm. I hope it’s accurate because i made 2 holes on the paper (for the screwdriver)
> Hope this helps


Ommmmy thank you so much for doing that . It helped a lots. I just saw ur reply just now. Somehow I never get notification .


----------



## tulipfield

Helloviuviu said:


> Just randomly watched youtube videos about cartier and found this.



Yeah, I had also found PGI manufacturers in a couple of Italian cities, but Pink mentioned earlier that jewelry made in Italy by law must also be marked with the rectangle with the star marking and province of manufacture.  So I was in doubt about that.  As I’ve been researching, I found conflicting sources.  This link here says a hallmark is required by Italian law: http://www.silvercollection.it/DICTIONARYEUHALLMARKITALY.HTML

These, however, say it is not a requirement: “Italy doesn’t require hallmarking but it has better registration of the maker, a specific number, so what you see as an Italian mark was placed there by the maker. It’s a little more formal than any other maker’s voluntary marking.”
https://thejewelryloupe.com/jewelry-hallmarks-ultimate-consumer-protection/comment-page-1/
https://thejewelryloupe.com/jewelry-hallmarks-ultimate-consumer-protection/comment-page-1/
https://www.gold.org/about-gold/about-gold-jewellery/gold-hallmarks

If these latter two links are to be believed, I guess it’s possible the PGI manufacturer is in Italy but doesn’t mark its jewelry the way most Italian jewelry manufacturers do since it’s not a legal requirement.  Come to  think of it I used to have a silver necklace that was made in Italy and I don’t believe it had a hallmark...


----------



## MrGuccio

Anybody have pic of two of the small Loves stacked?  Debating one full size or two of the smaller - wanted to mix the metals and get WG and YG.  Thanks!


----------



## Quinnatl

MrGuccio said:


> Anybody have pic of two of the small Loves stacked?  Debating one full size or two of the smaller - wanted to mix the metals and get WG and YG.  Thanks!


I would 100% go with one full size. I’ve had my full size for 5 years and just added two thins to frame it, but I probably wouldn’t wear the two thins without the full size! (First pic is how I wear them, second pic is to show you what two thins look like together.) And keep in mind that my full size love has never been off my wrist in 5 years, so it has a patina.


----------



## MrGuccio

Quinnatl said:


> I would 100% go with one full size. I’ve had my full size for 5 years and just added two thins to frame it, but I probably wouldn’t wear the two thins without the full size! (First pic is how I wear them, second pic is to show you what two thins look like together.) And keep in mind that my full size love has never been off my wrist in 5 years, so it has a patina.



Awesome - TY!


----------



## HM1983

Is it possible to put a classic love on yourself? I'm thinking of ordering one but I'm worried I won't be able to put it on myself.


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Yes possible to put on yourself. It takes abit of practice though and patience


----------



## HM1983

Dancing Pandas said:


> Yes possible to put on yourself. It takes abit of practice though and patience


Thank you!


----------



## Himeko057

HM1983 said:


> Is it possible to put a classic love on yourself? I'm thinking of ordering one but I'm worried I won't be able to put it on myself.



Hi, it is possible to put the love on yourself but it can be a bit tricky. I usually anchor the bottom half of my love against my bed and then screw one side until it’s about halfway in before screwing in the second side. Then I would go back and tighten both sides.


----------



## HM1983

Himeko057 said:


> Hi, it is possible to put the love on yourself but it can be a bit tricky. I usually anchor the bottom half of my love against my bed and then screw one side until it’s about halfway in before screwing in the second side. Then I would go back and tighten both sides.


That's a really good idea, thank you!


----------



## CocoHunny

HM1983 said:


> Is it possible to put a classic love on yourself? I'm thinking of ordering one but I'm worried I won't be able to put it on myself.



While you can put on by yourself (steady hands), I personally do not recommend taking off daily or frequently. I have worn four LOVES with loctite for the last 5 years.  I frequently use a polishing cloth and mini brush to limit any film


----------



## wowzers1941

Himeko057 said:


> Hi, it is possible to put the love on yourself but it can be a bit tricky. I usually anchor the bottom half of my love against my bed and then screw one side until it’s about halfway in before screwing in the second side. Then I would go back and tighten both sides.



I would like to warn users about this.... I did this for about a month and ended up breaking the screw because of uneven pressure.


----------



## Chaton

wowzers1941 said:


> I would like to warn users about this.... I did this for about a month and ended up breaking the screw because of uneven pressure.



Are you referring to putting the Love on and using this technique of tightening the screws from one side and then the other and repeating the process that have broken the screws on your bracelet?  Because according to this video by someone who states she was a SA at Cartier, she recommends this technique to create balance and proper alignment when tightening the screws.  However, she does warn and advise not to over tighten when there’s resistance or the screws can break.

As I ordered online, my husband and I followed this video when we tightened my bracelet.


----------



## wowzers1941

Chaton said:


> Are you referring to putting the Love on and using this technique of tightening the screws from one side and then the other and repeating the process that have broken the screws on your bracelet?  Because according to this video by someone who states she was a SA at Cartier, she recommends this technique to create balance and proper alignment when tightening the screws.  However, she does warn and advise not to over tighten when there’s resistance or the screws can break.
> 
> As I ordered online, my husband and I followed this video when we tightened my bracelet.




***Edit: Not screw, the extruded gold piece***

Yes I would put it on, put one screw in (not tighten it all the way) and then proceed to put the other screw in. After watching her video, I'd like to to demonstrate putting it on her own wrist my herself. You typically need to lean one side against something to hold the bracelet in place. This does mortify me, as I do want another one but if this is going to happen again I am not interested in paying the $800 repair bill. This is why I have stuck with the cuff versions.


----------



## HM1983

wowzers1941 said:


> ***Edit: Not screw, the extruded gold piece***
> 
> Yes I would put it on, put one screw in (not tighten it all the way) and then proceed to put the other screw in. After watching her video, I'd like to to demonstrate putting it on her own wrist my herself. You typically need to lean one side against something to hold the bracelet in place. This does mortify me, as I do want another one but if this is going to happen again I am not interested in paying the $800 repair bill. This is why I have stuck with the cuff versions.


Oh no! Maybe I'll see if I can get someone to help me


----------



## kris_101120

Hi everyone! I have a question I hope someone may be able to help me with! The photos attached above are my Cartier bracelets. The first photo is a size 18 rose gold that was purchased in December 2016. The second is a yellow gold size 20 that was purchased in January 2019. I’ve never seen the marking “dB” before on a Cartier love bracelet- also the stamping looks different as well (the newer YG 2019 bracelets stamping is not as big and as crisp as the RG 2016) but I’m not sure if it’s because it was made by a different manufacture. They were both bought at Cartier stores. Thank you to anyone who may be able to help me out with this!-kris

View attachment 4766959


----------



## kris_101120

La_Luna said:


> Hi  I think "db" stands for Donzé-Baume which is a watch/bracelets manufacturer in Switzerland, they are a branch of Richemont International SA that owns Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels and many other big Maisons. My YG SM Love is also made by db. I am no expert though, so it would be awesome for someone who knows for sure to confirm.


Hi everyone! I have a question I hope someone may be able to help me with! The photos attached above are my Cartier bracelets. The first photo is a size 18 rose gold that was purchased in December 2016. The second is a yellow gold size 20 that was purchased in January 2019. I’ve never seen the marking “dB” before on a Cartier love bracelet- also the stamping looks different as well (the newer YG 2019 bracelets stamping is not as big and as crisp as the RG 2016) but I’m not sure if it’s because it was made by a different manufacture. They were both bought at Cartier stores. Thank you to anyone who may be able to help me out with this!-kris

View attachment 4766959


La_Luna said:


> Hi  I think "db" stands for Donzé-Baume which is a watch/bracelets manufacturer in Switzerland, they are a branch of Richemont International SA that owns Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels and many other big Maisons. My YG SM Love is also made by db. I am no expert though, so it would be awesome for someone who knows for sure to confirm.


----------



## kris_101120

Babsiegirl said:


> Hi- I have a thin Love that has db for the marking. Do you happen to know where that one was made? Thanks.


HI my Cartier YG Love Reg size has "db" inside it too (purchased Jan 2019) I read on a forum that it stands for "Donze-Baume" which is a watch/bracelet manufacturer in Switzerland  Which is a branch of Richmond International SA that owns Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels and other Big Maisons. Did you happen to purchase your bracelet in 2018? I feel like a lot of 2018ish bracelets have "db" engraved inside of them!


----------



## Babsiegirl

My bracelet with db was purchased October 2018.


kris_101120 said:


> HI my Cartier YG Love Reg size has "db" inside it too (purchased Jan 2019) I read on a forum that it stands for "Donze-Baume" which is a watch/bracelet manufacturer in Switzerland  Which is a branch of Richmond International SA that owns Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels and other Big Maisons. Did you happen to purchase your bracelet in 2018? I feel like a lot of 2018ish bracelets have "db" engraved inside of them!


----------



## kris_101120

Babsiegirl said:


> My bracelet with db was purchased October 2018.


----------



## kris_101120

Thank you!!!


----------



## kris_101120

Thank you


----------



## xo.babydoll

Hi everyone!

I’m planning on purchasing a small 6 diamond love soon. I’m in my late 20’s, my style is quite minimalistic, and my wrists are on the smaller side (just under 14 cm). I’m drawn to this bracelet because  I love that it can be easily removed (I know for a fact I don’t want to wear a bracelet 24/7). It would be worn on it’s own as I am not a fan of stacking.

My only concern is that for practically the same price, I can purchase a classic love which is double it’s weight in gold. However, I’m a little apprehensive about the “flashiness” of a thicker solid gold bangle day to day, along with the fact that I can’t remove it daily.

My question is, would it be silly of me to purchase a thin love over the classic? Especially when they’re priced almost the same? Is the thin love something that can hold up as well with long term wear?


----------



## quackqu

Does anyone have a love bracelet with this stamp? In my short experience, it looks inauthentic. The stamp simply seems too shallow. I met the person selling the piece at a Cartier boutique. By the time I arrived, he was seated inside, saying that the sa had cleaned the piece.
I did accompany him afterwards to register for a repair of a Cartier watch that I also bought from him.


----------



## NY2LA

xo.babydoll said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m planning on purchasing a small 6 diamond love soon. I’m in my late 20’s, my style is quite minimalistic, and my wrists are on the smaller side (just under 14 cm). I’m drawn to this bracelet because  I love that it can be easily removed (I know for a fact I don’t want to wear a bracelet 24/7). It would be worn on it’s own as I am not a fan of stacking.
> 
> My only concern is that for practically the same price, I can purchase a classic love which is double it’s weight in gold. However, I’m a little apprehensive about the “flashiness” of a thicker solid gold bangle day to day, along with the fact that I can’t remove it daily.
> 
> My question is, would it be silly of me to purchase a thin love over the classic? Especially when they’re priced almost the same? Is the thin love something that can hold up as well with long term wear?


I have the thin LOVE & have been wearing it for 2 years now. It holds up really well and I love it. I think you should get what you want; if you feel that the regular bangle may be too flashy for you and you know you won’t wear it 24/7, it’s just not worth it (in my opinion)


----------



## americanroyal89

xo.babydoll said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m planning on purchasing a small 6 diamond love soon. I’m in my late 20’s, my style is quite minimalistic, and my wrists are on the smaller side (just under 14 cm). I’m drawn to this bracelet because  I love that it can be easily removed (I know for a fact I don’t want to wear a bracelet 24/7). It would be worn on it’s own as I am not a fan of stacking.
> 
> My only concern is that for practically the same price, I can purchase a classic love which is double it’s weight in gold. However, I’m a little apprehensive about the “flashiness” of a thicker solid gold bangle day to day, along with the fact that I can’t remove it daily.
> 
> My question is, would it be silly of me to purchase a thin love over the classic? Especially when they’re priced almost the same? Is the thin love something that can hold up as well with long term wear?



Price aside, go with the one that makes your heart happiest. And from the sound of your post, it looks like your heart is pushing you towards the small. If you got the original because you think it’s more bang for your buck in terms of gold, I’m afraid you won’t love the bracelet as much because you were thinking about investing in materials, not investing in happiness. Then it’s really just wasted money.


----------



## avcbob

My wife wears three traditionals and recently added a 6 diamond thin.  They're all beautiful!  She wears the thin 24/7 with the traditionals.  As Americanroyal said above, go with the one that speaks to you! Plus, you're not making a fair comparison with the non diamond traditional against the 6 diamond thin.  They're two completely different animals.


----------



## xo.babydoll

Thank you all for your replies! You’ve all been really helpful. I think it makes sense to go for the one I want, as opposed to what I think is more “popular”. I’ll be sure to post here once I have it


----------



## lovecartier

quackqu - sorry, looks wrong to me. Never seen 17 in that font.


----------



## quackqu

lovecartier said:


> quackqu - sorry, looks wrong to me. Never seen 17 in that font.


Thanks for the reply. It seemed like laser engraving, a blaring no-no. I actually sold it to a jeweler for the gold and earned $500  I probably would have felt sorry for the person from whom I purchased the piece... but again, he deceived me
Oh well...


----------



## wowzers1941

quackqu said:


> Thanks for the reply. It seemed like laser engraving, a blaring no-no. I actually sold it to a jeweler for the gold and earned $500  I probably would have felt sorry for the person from whom I purchased the piece... but again, he deceived me
> Oh well...



Lucky for you it was actually gold!


----------



## CM SF

Would you rather get a 4 diamond YG love or a YG love & YG love small?


----------



## Quinnatl

CM SF said:


> Would you rather get a 4 diamond YG love or a YG love & YG love small?


YG love and YG love small


----------



## HM1983

So I got a 6 diamond small love a little over a year ago and I LOVED it. I bought it knowing I'd someday buy the 4 diamond love to stack it with. Well I got that one yesterday and I don't love them together! I don't know if i'm just not used to stacking them, or what. Now I LOVE the 4 diamond one and actually took my small off. I'm going to try stacking once in a while to see if it grows on me. Here are some pics


----------



## ChanelCartier

They look nice together.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm not a fan of the thin and regular at this time.  I like the 4 dia love the best.


----------



## Chaton

HM1983 said:


> So I got a 6 diamond small love a little over a year ago and I LOVED it. I bought it knowing I'd someday buy the 4 diamond love to stack it with. Well I got that one yesterday and I don't love them together! I don't know if i'm just not used to stacking them, or what. Now I LOVE the 4 diamond one and actually took my small off. I'm going to try stacking once in a while to see if it grows on me. Here are some pics
> View attachment 4774054
> View attachment 4774055



@HM1983  :  What is it that you don't like about them together may I ask?  Is it the contrast of thickness or the 'clinking' sound, etc?  I got the 4 diamond classic recently also and had the plain small 1st as well, and initially, I didn't think I liked stacking either but I quickly got used to them together.

The way I see it is the thick one really makes a STATEMENT and can be worn alone but is not as dainty as the small.  I especially LOVE the diamonds in them because I think it makes it extra special.  I think the small is a bit UNDERWHELMING on its own esp. after owning it for one year.  When my husband and I look at the small, we don't even think two smalls make the width of the classic.  Thus, I think the classic really is more bang for the buck in that sense and worth the extra $2k+ in regards to the all plain.

Having said all that, I think you should try to wear them together a little more to get used to them.  For the most part, both of mine tend to stay together as they tend to push up 1/3 of my arm and stay there, making them look like just one thick bracelet.

@CM SF :  That is a great question you are asking.  I think you should go for the 4 diamond classic, which I think you will be very happy with -  if later you decide you want to stack, you can add a thin.  Whereas, if you go for the classic plain and thin plain for the same cost as the classic 4 diamond, you may regret not getting the 4 diamond one as your classic.


----------



## HM1983

Thank you


Chaton said:


> @HM1983  :  What is it that you don't like about them together may I ask?  Is it the contrast of thickness or the 'clinking' sound, etc?  I got the 4 diamond classic recently also and had the plain small 1st as well, and initially, I didn't think I liked stacking either but I quickly got used to them together.
> 
> The way I see it is the thick one really makes a STATEMENT and can be worn alone but is not as dainty as the small.  I especially LOVE the diamonds in them because I think it makes it extra special.  I think the small is a bit UNDERWHELMING on its own esp. after owning it for one year.  When my husband and I look at the small, we don't even think two smalls make the width of the classic.  Thus, I think the classic really is more bang for the buck in that sense and worth the extra $2k+ in regards to the all plain.
> 
> Having said all that, I think you should try to wear them together a little more to get used to them.  For the most part, both of mine tend to stay together as they tend to push up 1/3 of my arm and stay there, making them look like just one thick bracelet.
> 
> @CM SF :  That is a great question you are asking.  I think you should go for the 4 diamond classic, which I think you will be very happy with -  if later you decide you want to stack, you can add a thin.  Whereas, if you go for the classic plain and thin plain for the same cost as the classic 4 diamond, you may regret not getting the 4 diamond one as your classic.


Thank you for your response! I'm not even really sure what it is I don't like. I didn't even keep them on together long enough to notice the clicking. Part of it may be the difference in finish between my slightly scratched up small and my fresh new classic. I love the look of them paired together in other people's pics on here though. I think I will try to wear them together for a while and see if I get used to it.


----------



## CM SF

Chaton said:


> @HM1983  :  What is it that you don't like about them together may I ask?  Is it the contrast of thickness or the 'clinking' sound, etc?  I got the 4 diamond classic recently also and had the plain small 1st as well, and initially, I didn't think I liked stacking either but I quickly got used to them together.
> 
> The way I see it is the thick one really makes a STATEMENT and can be worn alone but is not as dainty as the small.  I especially LOVE the diamonds in them because I think it makes it extra special.  I think the small is a bit UNDERWHELMING on its own esp. after owning it for one year.  When my husband and I look at the small, we don't even think two smalls make the width of the classic.  Thus, I think the classic really is more bang for the buck in that sense and worth the extra $2k+ in regards to the all plain.
> 
> Having said all that, I think you should try to wear them together a little more to get used to them.  For the most part, both of mine tend to stay together as they tend to push up 1/3 of my arm and stay there, making them look like just one thick bracelet.
> 
> @CM SF :  That is a great question you are asking.  I think you should go for the 4 diamond classic, which I think you will be very happy with -  if later you decide you want to stack, you can add a thin.  Whereas, if you go for the classic plain and thin plain for the same cost as the classic 4 diamond, you may regret not getting the 4 diamond one as your classic.


Honestly I agree I can’t imagine wearing multiple bracelets anyways since I’m typically just wearing my YG Daytona or no jewelry at all!


----------



## CM SF

T


lovieluvslux said:


> I'm not a fan of the thin and regular at this time.  I like the 4 dia love the best.


I agree! It’s just tempting two get two for the same price but the 4 diamond seems a bit more special.


----------



## Tonimichelle

HM1983 said:


> So I got a 6 diamond small love a little over a year ago and I LOVED it. I bought it knowing I'd someday buy the 4 diamond love to stack it with. Well I got that one yesterday and I don't love them together! I don't know if i'm just not used to stacking them, or what. Now I LOVE the 4 diamond one and actually took my small off. I'm going to try stacking once in a while to see if it grows on me. Here are some pics
> View attachment 4774054
> View attachment 4774055


Just my opinion, but personally I much prefer a single classic size love on its own, or with a different colour ie. white gold small love next to the yellow classic when stacked. That said, I think it would look lovely with something else (maybe a trinity cord bracelet) in between the two!


----------



## Chivis

HM1983 said:


> So I got a 6 diamond small love a little over a year ago and I LOVED it. I bought it knowing I'd someday buy the 4 diamond love to stack it with. Well I got that one yesterday and I don't love them together! I don't know if i'm just not used to stacking them, or what. Now I LOVE the 4 diamond one and actually took my small off. I'm going to try stacking once in a while to see if it grows on me. Here are some pics
> View attachment 4774054
> View attachment 4774055


Your classic and thin stack looks very good, but i love the 4 diamonds classic on its own the best. Your post really resonated with me. I always looked at pictures of the Love + JUC stacked together and drooled but once i got my JUC i still prefer the beauty of the Love on its own (mine is the 10 diamonds PG)


----------



## HM1983

Chivis said:


> Your classic and thin stack looks very good, but i love the 4 diamonds classic on its own the best. Your post really resonated with me. I always looked at pictures of the Love + JUC stacked together and drooled but once i got my JUC i still prefer the beauty of the Love on its own (mine is the 10 diamonds PG)


Yes! It's the weirdest thing because I love everyone's stacks on here, but on me I feel like maybe it's too much? Now I'm wishing I got the 4 diamond one first.


----------



## Suzvi

Hello everyone, I am new here. I am going to get my first love bracelet in YG. Not sure if small or normal size, however what I have trouble with is the size. I want to order it online so any advice is more than welcome. My wrist is 15cm and I am debating 16 or 17. I like it when bracelets sit more or less tight but I don't know if 16 would be too tight. Would 17 be too loose and sliding up and down my wrist all the time?I am inclined to get 16 but don't want to get it wrong. Thanks


----------



## scheurin

This is a tough one. Best is 1.5 sizes taller so you are in between. Obviously you have to try in person. I was told the best size is the one where you could turn the bracelet upside down without major effort.

From my experience it should NOT stick at the wrist-bone (excuse me I don't know how this one is called) and move upwards to where the palm begins. Otherwise it is too tight. If it is too loose it might move upwards the arm too far. Mine fall appr. 1/3 of the whole length. I would consider app. 1/2 the length as a maximum.

Hope this may help a bit


----------



## luxforme

I went to try on the Love regular and small today. I found the small to be slightly more uncomfortable compared to the regular. Is it because the regular is thicker so it feels more “cushioned”? Did anyone else have this issue or is it just me? ‍♀


----------



## scheurin

In which way you feel the small one being uncomfortable?


----------



## luxforme

scheurin said:


> In which way you feel the small one being uncomfortable?



the small seems to rub up against my arm a bit more although they’re exactly the same size. It’s as though the edge of the bracelet scrapes across the skin? Tough to explain...


----------



## scheurin

Could it be that the large one has more surface to settle on your arm whereas the small is more *edgy*? On the other hand of course it has less weight

Have both stacked so I so not really feel the edges ...


----------



## HM1983

Suzvi said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here. I am going to get my first love bracelet in YG. Not sure if small or normal size, however what I have trouble with is the size. I want to order it online so any advice is more than welcome. My wrist is 15cm and I am debating 16 or 17. I like it when bracelets sit more or less tight but I don't know if 16 would be too tight. Would 17 be too loose and sliding up and down my wrist all the time?I am inclined to get 16 but don't want to get it wrong. Thanks


If you have access to a printer you could print the sizer from their website and try it at both sizes. I don't live near a store to try on so that's what I did. It actually made me change the size I was planning to order, so I found it really helpful.


----------



## lana9993

Can someone please tell me if these screws look normal or if they are too raised? Received this as a graduation gift, but looking at the screws, I feel like something is a little off?


----------



## americanroyal89

lana9993 said:


> Can someone please tell me if these screws look normal or if they are too raised? Received this as a graduation gift, but looking at the screws, I feel like something is a little off?
> 
> View attachment 4778686
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778689



They do look raised but I *think* that’s how the original love bracelet screws were. The ones that came all the way out. I can’t comment for sure because I have the newer screw mechanism. But I thought when I researched the two, the original screws stuck out more. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## lana9993

americanroyal89 said:


> They do look raised but I *think* that’s how the original love bracelet screws were. The ones that came all the way out. I can’t comment for sure because I have the newer screw mechanism. But I thought when I researched the two, the original screws stuck out more. Maybe someone else can chime in.


Thank you! I'm trying to look at pictures and read there are 2 kinds of the new screw system, one is more flush and one is a little bit more raised, but the images on google are pretty conflicting as well.


----------



## scheurin

I only have the new ones but even as the screw-screws () are a bit elevated yours look a lot higher than mine, though.


----------



## Suzvi

HM1983 said:


> If you have access to a printer you could print the sizer from their website and try it at both sizes. I don't live near a store to try on so that's what I did. It actually made me change the size I was planning to order, so I found it really helpful.


Yes, I might try that. I would hate to order it just to have it returned due to being too small or big....:/


----------



## Eyya

Guys, tell me, please, what is the height of the bracelet's love? I received a bracelet from an independent seller. the height of my bracelet is 5.9 mm. I don’t have a Cartier boutique in my country, I can’t pass it for inspection.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Mine measures 5.99mm wide with my caliper.


----------



## Eyya

/


----------



## twinzluvagrl

First love purchase  guess which one I got!


----------



## ChanelCartier

twinzluvagrl said:


> First love purchase  guess which one I got!
> 
> View attachment 4786293
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786294


The small.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

ChanelCartier said:


> The small.


omggg how'd you guess? :3


----------



## scheurin

Is this genuine?

link


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> Is this genuine?
> 
> link



Funny, I just saw these yesterday.  Being that they are on Farfetch, I believe that they are as I believe awhile back, Cartier did make the JUC and the Love available with colored gems.  Farfetch is a great company.


----------



## Siha77

I had a Love bracelet in a size 15 but after a year of going back and forth about whether or not it was too small, I finally bit the bullet and sold the 15 and ordered a size 16 online. I just received it last Thursday and I am over the moon about how much more comfortable it is. Even though I lost money in the process, it feels worth it to finally have a size I’m happy with. My only complaint (and I’m curious if any of you have had this issue) is that the certificate the e-boutique sent me was not stamped! Also the screwdriver wasn’t properly secured so it banged up my new bracelet a tiny amount. Very small unnoticeable scratches but I was a little irked that it didn’t arrive pristine. I’m letting the scratches slide because with my 15, I know surface scratches with daily wear are unavoidable. But for the certificate of authenticity missing a stamp—has anyone ever experienced this? I called customer service immediately and miraculously got through to someone (I’ve read it’s impossible to reach them during this pandemic), and after first recommending I go in store to get a stamp (which I heard from my local boutique isn’t true since I didn’t buy it there), he said he would send me a new certificate with a stamp along with a cleaning kit and travel pouch (which I had asked for to make up for the less-than-pristine condition it had arrived in). He then asked me for my order number and confirmed my address. I stupidly didn’t ask for a confirmation email or ask how long it would take to receive though. Just not sure how much I should trust Cartier customer service to actually follow through, especially right now, and I’m worried about having a certificate without a stamp. And I’m wondering, if any of you have experienced this, how long it took you to receive your new certificate and/or other follow-up items such as the cleaning kit.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChanelCartier

twinzluvagrl said:


> omggg how'd you guess? :3


Because they look really good together. Good luck with your purchase. They are beautiful!


----------



## lana9993

twinzluvagrl said:


> First love purchase  guess which one I got!
> 
> View attachment 4786293
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786294


I'm wondering, is the JUC you have on a size down from the love bracelet or is it the same size?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Siha77 said:


> I had a Love bracelet in a size 15 but after a year of going back and forth about whether or not it was too small, I finally bit the bullet and sold the 15 and ordered a size 16 online. I just received it last Thursday and I am over the moon about how much more comfortable it is. Even though I lost money in the process, it feels worth it to finally have a size I’m happy with. My only complaint (and I’m curious if any of you have had this issue) is that the certificate the e-boutique sent me was not stamped! Also the screwdriver wasn’t properly secured so it banged up my new bracelet a tiny amount. Very small unnoticeable scratches but I was a little irked that it didn’t arrive pristine. I’m letting the scratches slide because with my 15, I know surface scratches with daily wear are unavoidable. But for the certificate of authenticity missing a stamp—has anyone ever experienced this? I called customer service immediately and miraculously got through to someone (I’ve read it’s impossible to reach them during this pandemic), and after first recommending I go in store to get a stamp (which I heard from my local boutique isn’t true since I didn’t buy it there), he said he would send me a new certificate with a stamp along with a cleaning kit and travel pouch (which I had asked for to make up for the less-than-pristine condition it had arrived in). He then asked me for my order number and confirmed my address. I stupidly didn’t ask for a confirmation email or ask how long it would take to receive though. Just not sure how much I should trust Cartier customer service to actually follow through, especially right now, and I’m worried about having a certificate without a stamp. And I’m wondering, if any of you have experienced this, how long it took you to receive your new certificate and/or other follow-up items such as the cleaning kit.  Thanks in advance!


I’ve ordered from the e-boutique several times and my certificates has always been stamped e-boutique. This was before pandemic, so I’m sure customer service isn’t the same. I’m finding every business I deal with has changed since the pandemic.☹️


----------



## Siha77

Babsiegirl said:


> I’ve ordered from the e-boutique several times and my certificates has always been stamped e-boutique. This was before pandemic, so I’m sure customer service isn’t the same. I’m finding every business I deal with has changed since the pandemic.☹



Yeah, I always heard and saw that all the certificates were stamped e-boutique. I think they must have slipped and forgot this time around. I feel for them as I'm sure it's rough to be working right now, but I hope they at least honor what they promised and get me a stamped certificate.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

ChanelCartier said:


> Because they look really good together. Good luck with your purchase. They are beautiful!


I'm glad you like how it's stacked. I was really having second thoughts (cause I'm staring at it right now without the thin Juc - since I want the diamond version and it's not released in US yet so I'm waiting...) But I guess it's just lonely and waiting for the Juc.  Everyone else around me tells me the small love suits me more. So I guess I should stop second guessing myself!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

lana9993 said:


> I'm wondering, is the JUC you have on a size down from the love bracelet or is it the same size?


Small Love is in sz 16, Small Juc in sz 15. SA says it will stack perfectly without overlapping and it was indeed super comfortable


----------



## twinzluvagrl

HM1983 said:


> So I got a 6 diamond small love a little over a year ago and I LOVED it. I bought it knowing I'd someday buy the 4 diamond love to stack it with. Well I got that one yesterday and I don't love them together! I don't know if i'm just not used to stacking them, or what. Now I LOVE the 4 diamond one and actually took my small off. I'm going to try stacking once in a while to see if it grows on me. Here are some pics
> View attachment 4774054
> View attachment 4774055


I have the same dilemma as you... I just got the small love with 6 diamond which everyone says suits me... but classic size is so classic and I'm stuck second guessing if I should've just gotten the 4 diamond in original. But I may just be thinking alot. Rough. Keep trying and see!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

pinkdiamond765 said:


> My new pink gold Love bracelet outer box had a small sticker on the back that indicated Thailand. It is marked with PGI.  I bought it directly from Cartier this month on-line so I know it is authentic.  I didn't believe that it only meant that the box was made in Thailand. None of my other Cartier boxes have stickers on the outer boxes.


OMG me too... I know pieces are made all over the world... but I can't figure out where my slim love is from... box is marked thailand though. :O Are all loves made in France? I see no stamps anywhere.


----------



## scheurin

twinzluvagrl said:


> Are all loves made in France?



No, 3 sites at least: France (the pavés), Switzerland (Geneva) and Italy.


----------



## lana9993

twinzluvagrl said:


> Small Love is in sz 16, Small Juc in sz 15. SA says it will stack perfectly without overlapping and it was indeed super comfortable


 I'm a size 15 in the love. I guess probably no JUC for me lol. I haven't gotten around to trying it at the boutique, but I have a feeling that indeed it'll be too large.


----------



## ChanelCartier

twinzluvagrl said:


> I'm glad you like how it's stacked. I was really having second thoughts (cause I'm staring at it right now without the thin Juc - since I want the diamond version and it's not released in US yet so I'm waiting...) But I guess it's just lonely and waiting for the Juc.  Everyone else around me tells me the small love suits me more. So I guess I should stop second guessing myself!
> [/QUDeOTE]
> Decisions, decisions.  The small JUC with diamonds is going to be a beautiful addition to your stack!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> No, 3 sites at least: France (the pavés), Switzerland (Geneva) and Italy.


So... it should be one of the three and not thailand. Guess the box just says thailand. If I take it back in stores while I'm shopping, can I casually ask them to check the country of origin for me? (Just wondering if anyone knows)


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Thank you so so much. Haha. You have no idea how much you've put me at ease


----------



## twinzluvagrl

lana9993 said:


> I'm a size 15 in the love. I guess probably no JUC for me lol. I haven't gotten around to trying it at the boutique, but I have a feeling that indeed it'll be too large.



Definitely try it in stores. I actually fit both the 15 and the 16... 16 is looser on me than the 15, but in order to stack - I opt. for 16... so who knows... it may just work for you as well. My wrists are pretty tiny as is as well... and I wear sz 47 (between sz 4-4.5) rings... so my fingers and wrists are pretty slender. Hope it gives you hope!


----------



## lana9993

twinzluvagrl said:


> Definitely try it in stores. I actually fit both the 15 and the 16... 16 is looser on me than the 15, but in order to stack - I opt. for 16... so who knows... it may just work for you as well. My wrists are pretty tiny as is as well... and I wear sz 47 (between sz 4-4.5) rings... so my fingers and wrists are pretty slender. Hope it gives you hope!


Thank you  definitely does! I'm between a Piaget bracelet and the JUC. Will definitely try both now.


----------



## scheurin

twinzluvagrl said:


> So... it should be one of the three and not thailand. Guess the box just says thailand. If I take it back in stores while I'm shopping, can I casually ask them to check the country of origin for me? (Just wondering if anyone knows)



Just the boxes are from Thailand. Started a few months back what I've heard. Quite irritating that they don't remove the stickers. Never bought a swiss chocolate where it says wrapping paper out of India or the like 

And yes if you get them your serial numbers they can look it up for you. E.g. I was happy to learn that 3 of my pieces were made at the upper floors at Rue de la paix whereas some cheaper stuff was done next to pizza and pasta.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> Just the boxes are from Thailand. Started a few months back what I've heard. Quite irritating that they don't remove the stickers. Never bought a swiss chocolate where it says wrapping paper out of India or the like
> 
> And yes if you get them your serial numbers they can look it up for you. E.g. I was happy to learn that 3 of my pieces were made at the upper floors at Rue de la paix whereas some cheaper stuff was done next to pizza and pasta.


LOL thats hilarious... yeah... i do find it appalling that they can't do something as simple as removing the box sticker (especially since it has nothing to do with the product itself). I mean they don't even give us that little price tag sticker which is relevant to the product... so why the sticker on the box? LOL

And glad to know they can look it up for me. And haha you made me laugh that the cheaper stuff is done next to pizza and pasta LOL
My first piece was bought at Rue de la paix... and shopping experience I must say is way better than Cartier Mansion in NYC  So I may just stick to that location for bigger purchases from now on. I semi-regret getting my first love from them (cause I already waited a long time due to COVID and  idk how much longer till borders open...) But kinda wish I waited now... Lack luster service definitely leaves a bad taste. HAHA


----------



## oceanz22

My new thin love after engraving. Took 6 days only. Have been contemplating between the classic, rainbow and thin love. In the end felt that thin looks better on my wrist. Looking forward to stack another love or JUC in the future.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

oceanz22 said:


> My new thin love after engraving. Took 6 days only. Have been contemplating between the classic, rainbow and thin love. In the end felt that thin looks better on my wrist. Looking forward to stack another love or JUC in the future.
> 
> View attachment 4789961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789962


Cute! What did you engrave? Did you choose to hand engrave or machine engrave with font? I didn't know how hand engraved would look... since there's no font book to look at... So I opt. to machine engrave it with my SO and I's anniversary date in roman numerals. They were able to do it for me during purchase in stores for me to walk out with it. This is at the 5th ave Cartier Mansion Flagship.

PS: I also couldn't beside a classic or a thin >.< I went with a thin and decided to engrave it so I would stop thinking LOL... but I feel like it made me think more and I'm like darn... why am I thinking... I can't even exchange it at this point lol. The thin looks lovely on you! Your rings are dainty as well! Good match!


----------



## oceanz22

twinzluvagrl said:


> Cute! What did you engrave? Did you choose to hand engrave or machine engrave with font? I didn't know how hand engraved would look... since there's no font book to look at... So I opt. to machine engrave it with my SO and I's anniversary date in roman numerals. They were able to do it for me during purchase in stores for me to walk out with it. This is at the 5th ave Cartier Mansion Flagship.
> 
> PS: I also couldn't beside a classic or a thin >.< I went with a thin and decided to engrave it so I would stop thinking LOL... but I feel like it made me think more and I'm like darn... why am I thinking... I can't even exchange it at this point lol. The thin looks lovely on you! Your rings are dainty as well! Good match!


Hi there! I have lost someone close to me recently so i had his name engraved. I was not given the option for hand or machine. I am thinking it should be machine. There was a form to choose between 3 font options.

I can relate as this was what I did too to make myself stop thinking between classic or thin. Are you planning to stack next time? I think thin is good for stacking


----------



## twinzluvagrl

oceanz22 said:


> Hi there! I have lost someone close to me recently so i had his name engraved. I was not given the option for hand or machine. I am thinking it should be machine. There was a form to choose between 3 font options.
> 
> I can relate as this was what I did too to make myself stop thinking between classic or thin. Are you planning to stack next time? I think thin is good for stacking


Ah I'm sorry for your loss. I'm glad you got it engraved though. And Yes, I was planning on getting a thin juc with diamonds! That's why I got the thin too. But right now, it feels lonely without the juc so that's why I'm left second guessing myself again I guess. And also that feeling where I'm always like - I know in a few years I'll probably blossom into definitely needing a classic. LOL. Even though for my current wardrobe I love little dainty things... it's a rough complex feeling.


----------



## oceanz22

twinzluvagrl said:


> Ah I'm sorry for your loss. I'm glad you got it engraved though. And Yes, I was planning on getting a thin juc with diamonds! That's why I got the thin too. But right now, it feels lonely without the juc so that's why I'm left second guessing myself again I guess. And also that feeling where I'm always like - I know in a few years I'll probably blossom into definitely needing a classic. LOL. Even though for my current wardrobe I love little dainty things... it's a rough complex feeling.


Thank you! 

Nice! I love the thin juc with diamond and small love combi. Love the classic too but I feel a thin love is good to start with since it’s what fits us more now. 

For those who are concerned with scratches on love - Sharing a tip that I learnt from YouTube to use a hair tie (fits perfectly for one love) to protect the love .


----------



## scheurin

oceanz22 said:


> For those who are concerned with scratches on love - Sharing a tip that I learnt from YouTube to use a hair tie (fits perfectly for one love) to protect the love.



Yeah. Here what I need


----------



## twinzluvagrl

oceanz22 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Nice! I love the thin juc with diamond and small love combi. Love the classic too but I feel a thin love is good to start with since it’s what fits us more now.
> 
> For those who are concerned with scratches on love - Sharing a tip that I learnt from YouTube to use a hair tie (fits perfectly for one love) to protect the love .
> 
> View attachment 4790844
> 
> View attachment 4790846


The thin always looks much thicker when you take a picture of it - as opposed to when you see it in person lol. This is surely nifty! When do you use this trick? For work outs? Or just throughout the day?


----------



## twinzluvagrl

scheurin said:


> Yeah. Here what I need
> 
> View attachment 4790931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790932


WOWWWWW you collection is amazinggggg!!!


----------



## oceanz22

twinzluvagrl said:


> The thin always looks much thicker when you take a picture of it - as opposed to when you see it in person lol. This is surely nifty! When do you use this trick? For work outs? Or just throughout the day?


Yup! Workout mainly


----------



## missie1

scheurin said:


> Yeah. Here what I need
> 
> View attachment 4790931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790932


This stack is everything


----------



## Mangosteen20

oceanz22 said:


> Yup! Workout mainly


May I ask where did you get the hair tie?  I use a work out wristband which can be too thick at times.  Thanks!


----------



## GaMomJRM

Hi, everyone! This is my first post on the forum! I will be making my first trip to Cartier soon! My goal is to purchase a white gold love ring for my 10th wedding anniversary! Are there any tips for first timers? I want the perfect experience! Thank you!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

oceanz22 said:


> My new thin love after engraving. Took 6 days only. Have been contemplating between the classic, rainbow and thin love. In the end felt that thin looks better on my wrist. Looking forward to stack another love or JUC in the future.
> 
> View attachment 4789961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789962



The bracelet looks lovely on you! And I hope this isn’t a weird compliment but you have such nice skin and arm/hand! I lowkey want your skincare routine


----------



## oceanz22

MagpieInTraining said:


> The bracelet looks lovely on you! And I hope this isn’t a weird compliment but you have such nice skin and arm/hand! I lowkey want your skincare routine


Thank you! But my skin texture is quite normal. Probably just the angle and lighting


----------



## Chaton

GaMomJRM said:


> Hi, everyone! This is my first post on the forum! I will be making my first trip to Cartier soon! My goal is to purchase a white gold love ring for my 10th wedding anniversary! Are there any tips for first timers? I want the perfect experience! Thank you!



@GaMomJRM :  Happy 10th!  You should read this thread regarding Cartier WG below.  It appears Cartier WG does not have the appearance of other WG by other jewelers as it is not rhodium-plated except for items containing diamonds.  You should probably ask the SA more on this topic. 

Congrats again!






						Cartier WG love bracelet  color
					

Hi everyone just got the Cartier white gold love bracelet from the store is it normal the white gold color not really that white?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## oceanz22

Mangosteen20 said:


> May I ask where did you get the hair tie?  I use a work out wristband which can be too thick at times.  Thanks!


Sorry I missed this earlier. I purchased it through an online store locally. I think you can try to search it online in your location by the keywords like “hair tie”. Hope it helps.


----------



## GaMomJRM

Chaton said:


> @GaMomJRM :  Happy 10th!  You should read this thread regarding Cartier WG below.  It appears Cartier WG does not have the appearance of other WG by other jewelers as it is not rhodium-plated except for items containing diamonds.  You should probably ask the SA more on this topic.
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier WG love bracelet  color
> 
> 
> Hi everyone just got the Cartier white gold love bracelet from the store is it normal the white gold color not really that white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you for the info @Chaton! I may look into another color if it looks good with my set. My wedding set is white gold.


----------



## iamraccoon

Hey guys,

Been following this thread for a long time and never posted anything. I just really loved reading everyone's stories and showing their amazing stacks. 
Anyways, just wanted to say that 10 years ago I got a Cartier Ring from my BF on our vacation to Hawaii when we started dating. Now fast forward 10 years, BF wanted to get me the YG Love bracelet. Stores are open where I am at, so I will swing by and hopefully pick one up very soon (August 3) and post here


----------



## americanroyal89

iamraccoon said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been following this thread for a long time and never posted anything. I just really loved reading everyone's stories and showing their amazing stacks.
> Anyways, just wanted to say that 10 years ago I got a Cartier Ring from my BF on our vacation to Hawaii when we started dating. Now fast forward 10 years, BF wanted to get me the YG Love bracelet. Stores are open where I am at, so I will swing by and hopefully pick one up very soon (August 3) and post here


Yay! Congrats!! I can’t wait to see it


----------



## iamraccoon

americanroyal89 said:


> Yay! Congrats!! I can’t wait to see it


Thank you  so exciting. August 3 can’t come soon enough ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bagsareart

I love Cartier bracelets currently I wear my YG love, YG JUC (small) and the YG Legers bracelet daily. I wanted something white gold to tie in my other white gold jewellery / watches but wasn’t quite sure which WG piece to add. Here are some of the options I am contemplating....

Legeres (medium) YG
JUC small YG
Love YG
Love WG

Legeres (medium) YG
JUC small YG
Love YG
Love WG with 4 diamonds

Legeres (medium) YG
JUC small YG
Love YG
Clash WG

I am leaning towards the white gold love but really can't decide if the diamonds are worth it for the cost (almost $6K more CDN). If anyone can help justify that I would appreciate it LOL 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## scheurin

Had the serenity to clean my stack and being amazed about the difference how clean it looks now. However all these scratches ...


----------



## bagsareart

scheurin said:


> Had the serenity to clean my stack and being amazed about the difference how clean it looks now. However all these scratches ...
> 
> View attachment 4799618
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799619


 Omg! Amazing collection!


----------



## iamraccoon

Got it!!! Anniversary gift came a bit earlier (supposed to be August 3) and I’m so happy. I was hesitant about asking this for the anniversary gift but hey, I’m worth it hahaha. Thanks to this great forum for the ideas. This can be an addiction. Now longing for rainbow love bracelet in rose gold  + VCA vintage Alhambra in onyx. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh Gotta start saving my pennies...
PS I’m a bit sad they didn’t offer champagne or anything just tea (Lipton). Is that normal? I mean sparkling water would have been fine. But I guess it’s ok. Maybe my purchase was not large enough.


----------



## msllbl

iamraccoon said:


> Got it!!! Anniversary gift came a bit earlier (supposed to be August 3) and I’m so happy. I was hesitant about asking this for the anniversary gift but hey, I’m worth it hahaha. Thanks to this great forum for the ideas. This can be an addiction. Now longing for rainbow love bracelet in rose gold  + VCA vintage Alhambra in onyx. Ahhhhhhhhhhhh Gotta start saving my pennies...
> PS I’m a bit sad they didn’t offer champagne or anything just tea (Lipton). Is that normal? I mean sparkling water would have been fine. But I guess it’s ok. Maybe my purchase was not large enough.
> 
> View attachment 4803907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803908


I’m pretty sure the beverage thing is because of the covid situation, not because of spend amount. At least for my visit last weekend to look at the Pave Love they said they could only offer water and that they normally would offer other beverages but can’t due to the current situation.

Nonetheless, congratulations! Happy (early) Anniversary and enjoy in good health!


----------



## Bluey14

Congratulations it is lovely!!!!!!!! What size did you get and how big is your wrist? I’m looking into getting one too but trying to find preloved!


----------



## nicole0612

I can’t believe it happened to me!!
Thank goodness I checked before going running just now.


----------



## americanroyal89

nicole0612 said:


> I can’t believe it happened to me!!
> Thank goodness I checked before going running just now.
> 
> View attachment 4805934


Oh wow! And that’s the old screw mechanism isn’t it? I’m shocked! Glad you noticed!


----------



## avcbob

I can't stress it enough, Locktite is your friend. Old system or new system you gott'a use a little Loctite.  There's actually three systems in recent history, and my wife has one of each.  She had this very problem with her oldest bracelet while we were on vacation.  Luckily it wasn't lost and we were able to order a spare screw when we got home.

Happy to see you didn't loose it!



nicole0612 said:


> I can’t believe it happened to me!!
> Thank goodness I checked before going running just now.
> 
> View attachment 4805934


----------



## nicole0612

It is totally my own fault. Yesterday at work I suddenly realized the screw was a little loose, and I tightened it just with my finger nail since I did not have the screwdriver with me at the time. I remembered it today when I was about to put on my wristband to go running and was shocked to see the screw was totally gone. When I got home I searched all over the house and it was nowhere to be found of course. But in an amazing update, my husband just stepped on the screw about 10 minutes ago in the hallway! I am now a complete advocate for Locktite. They really do come off!! I was so lucky the bracelet was not lost somewhere.


----------



## scheurin

nicole0612 said:


> It is totally my own fault.



No I do not think it is your fault as it should not go lose in the first place.


----------



## scheurin

avcbob said:


> There's actually three systems in recent history, and my wife has one of each.



Oh, quite interesting. What is the difference between the old and the super-old system if I may ask? Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

scheurin said:


> Oh, quite interesting. What is the difference between the old and the super-old system if I may ask? Thank you


I have all 3 also. The very old has a little more raised screws.


----------



## nicole0612

scheurin said:


> No I do not think it is your fault as it should not go lose in the first place.


Thank you. That makes me feel better.


----------



## Chaton

nicole0612 said:


> I have all 3 also. The very old has a little more raised screws.



Thanks for this info. You’ve just confirmed and explained a few questions I had wondered about on another thread.

This probably explains why some people feel the older model is more secure, and although it may provide a little bit more stability with the longer screws, it’s not foolproof.

This also explains why I was told by a lady I know that the older model weighs a bit more, containing more gold weight.

I’m glad you didn’t lose your bracelet and found your missing screw!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## avcbob

scheurin said:


> Oh, quite interesting. What is the difference between the old and the super-old system if I may ask? Thank you



I'm not an expert on the various models, but the first two have completely removable screws.  On one of them the screw threads are longer, I think that's the newer one.  At one time we had a sales agent refer to them as 'Type 1 and type 2'.  When we lost a screw it was from the oldest, type 1.


----------



## nicole0612

Chaton said:


> Thanks for this info. You’ve just confirmed and explained a few questions I had wondered about on another thread.
> 
> This probably explains why some people feel the older model is more secure, and although it may provide a little bit more stability with the longer screws, it’s not foolproof.
> 
> This also explains why I was told by a lady I know that the older model weighs a bit more, containing more gold weight.
> 
> I’m glad you didn’t lose your bracelet and found your missing screw!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I’m glad to help, though I don’t know if it weighs more. I was just referring to look of the screws when wearing it, they are a bit more pronounced on the oldest one I have vs the “newer” old screw system.


----------



## scheurin

Just learned today that the only difference is the length of the screw so they internally do not distinguish between these two older ones besides when ordering lost screws. Could be that there is more *wiggle room* before you lose it when the screw is longer; dunno.


----------



## niykia

Does anyone have a thin pave love bracelet and can stack it over a love cuff for size comparison (or even a regular love). I've pretty much always taken a 15 in the love bracelet, the exception being the love cuff which I take in 16 and is a perfect fit, it sits pretty flush with the regular 15s. I primarily wear my cuff because it's just easier on/off. I tried the thin pave love bracelet in a 15 thinking it would fit the same way but it was actually a bit larger than my 16 cuff, and the shape was also a bit ...rounder? so it didn't stack very well? not sure if it was just a dud, wondering if anyone could share photos!


----------



## scheurin

Only have the paved one, no cuff. But you are absolutely right, the shape is rounder and the two do not match. Had my SA show me both and you see the difference.


----------



## CocoHunny

I always say, if you are going to wear more than one Love ... Locktite is your BFF.  The vibration of the bracelets will cause the screws to become loose. 

@nicole0612 OMG, good thing you noticed and was able to trace your steps/whereabouts!


----------



## nicole0612

CocoHunny said:


> I always say, if you are going to wear more than one Love ... Locktite is your BFF.  The vibration of the bracelets will cause the screws to become loose.
> 
> @nicole0612 OMG, good thing you noticed and was able to trace your steps/whereabouts!


I never had any issues until I started wearing 3 or more at once. Very quickly one of the newer ones (new screw system obviously) started to come unscrewed. So I went back to only 2 at a time. I think the clanking loosened the others up though. I wear mine large, as bangles, and I love the clinking noise as I move my arm. I guess I will need to send the two loose ones into the workshop when it reopens and then use locktite in the future. I was just lucky that it turned out the way that it did. Our sinks and toilets are on motion sensor, so I would sometimes worry that a bracelet would slip off in a bathroom or kitchen and rush down the drain!


----------



## iamraccoon

msllbl said:


> I’m pretty sure the beverage thing is because of the covid situation, not because of spend amount. At least for my visit last weekend to look at the Pave Love they said they could only offer water and that they normally would offer other beverages but can’t due to the current situation.
> 
> Nonetheless, congratulations! Happy (early) Anniversary and enjoy in good health!


Thank you so much


----------



## iamraccoon

Bluey14 said:


> Congratulations it is lovely!!!!!!!! What size did you get and how big is your wrist? I’m looking into getting one too but trying to find preloved!


Thank you  I got the size 18. It’s loose but I prefer it this way in case I workout, I don’t want it to be too snug.


----------



## cartier

Can anyone explain how True facet is selling brand new Cartier love bracelets.  I thought that Cartier would not allow this with jewelry. I know the watches are sold in other shops new but this is strange. If Cartier doesn’t authenticate in store how can you prove it’s real??


----------



## innerpeace85

CocoHunny said:


> I always say, if you are going to wear more than one Love ... Locktite is your BFF.  The vibration of the bracelets will cause the screws to become loose.
> 
> @nicole0612 OMG, good thing you noticed and was able to trace your steps/whereabouts!


How do you take off the Love bracelet once you apply Loctite? Sorry if that's a silly question


----------



## CocoHunny

@innerpeace85 your question is legit.  Had to remove my first love once and applied a tiny drop of acetone between the groove.


----------



## Lawny

Hi all! I’m trying to purchase my first love bracelet before the suspected price increase, but I’m having some difficulties trying to find which size to purchase. I live in a state with no boutique so I’m planning to purchase online! I’m quite petite so I’ve been banking on the size 15. I tried using the online wrist measurer from the website but it didn’t make sense to me.. if anyone can provide me any insight that would be so helpful!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

My wrist is 13.5cm and i wear the 16 (its a loose fit. Also i have a wrist bone that pokes out so it made the 15 very snug)


----------



## soapskin

Lawny said:


> Hi all! I’m trying to purchase my first love bracelet before the suspected price increase, but I’m having some difficulties trying to find which size to purchase. I live in a state with no boutique so I’m planning to purchase online! I’m quite petite so I’ve been banking on the size 15. I tried using the online wrist measurer from the website but it didn’t make sense to me.. if anyone can provide me any insight that would be so helpful!



I've heard a good rule of thumb is to add 1cm to your wrist size for a tight fit, 1.5cm for a normal/"perfect" fit (seems to be the fit that is recommended by Cartier), and 2cm or more for a looser fit. Personally, my wrist is 15.5cm and I have a 17, and it is definitely a perfect fit for me. Of course, whether you want it looser or tighter is up to your personal preference


----------



## scheurin

+ 1.5 is best. I'm lucky to have 15.5 but no idea on an even number.


----------



## Bluey14

Hi everyone, I’m looking to buy a preloved Cartier love bracelet yellow gold size 18. Anyone know a seller in Europe? Thank you!


----------



## oceanz22

My 2nd love! Thanks for letting me to share!


----------



## Iamd6nny

Is this common how the PG tarnishes there over time? If so, does the YG do it too?


----------



## Chaton

Iamd6nny said:


> Is this common how the PG tarnishes there over time? If so, does the YG do it too?
> 
> View attachment 4813366



I think this is natural for gold, whether it be yellow or rose gold (although rose gold is more durable than yellow gold due to its copper alloy).  This happens frequently with my earrings which are YG (Tiffany's and Cartier) - over time it can happen.

Here's an article that can explain it better:  https://www.romadesignerjewelry.com...g-you-need-to-know-about-this-beautiful-metal


----------



## trf

My first love bracelet! Absolutely obsessed with it ❤️


----------



## bougainvillier

Beautiful - I was just thinking about getting this one to add to my YGs. 
Congrats !


----------



## trf

bougainvillier said:


> Beautiful - I was just thinking about getting this one to add to my YGs.
> Congrats !


Do it!!! They will look great together


----------



## specme

Newbie question here
Is the sizing the same in the thin love bracelet and the regular size ? Also how much difference sizes?  I‘m a 17 but it was snug. I wear my watch and bracelets a little loose.
thanks


----------



## azzazza

Lawny said:


> Hi all! I’m trying to purchase my first love bracelet before the suspected price increase, but I’m having some difficulties trying to find which size to purchase. I live in a state with no boutique so I’m planning to purchase online! I’m quite petite so I’ve been banking on the size 15. I tried using the online wrist measurer from the website but it didn’t make sense to me.. if anyone can provide me any insight that would be so helpful!


i measured my wrist at 14.5 cm and went with a size 16, also ordered online. Could not ask for a more perfect or practical fit. I did want it a little more snug/tight - this allows me to still do yoga/chores without feeling constricted (too tight) or worrying about it clanging around (too loose). If I try *really* hard and the weather isn’t hot, I can rotate the 16 around; it definitely wouldn’t happen naturally.

Imo if between sizes it‘s better to size up - especially on humid summer days like today, I’m thankful I didn’t exchange for a 15!


----------



## LPR200

So today, I looked at my wrist and my bracelet was gone!!!
Fortunately it had fallen into my purse...does this happen often? What can I do to keep this from happening again?


----------



## Pocahontas159

My birthday stack 8/17. Happy 51st birthday to me.


----------



## Canturi lover

Pocahontas159 said:


> View attachment 4821675
> 
> My birthday stack 8/17. Happy 51st birthday to me.


Happy birthday


----------



## Violet Bleu

LPR200 said:


> So today, I looked at my wrist and my bracelet was gone!!!
> Fortunately it had fallen into my purse...does this happen often? What can I do to keep this from happening again?


Check your screws! And definitely take it to Cartier for them to assess it. This happened to me a few times with my Rainbow Love when I was wearing big stacks with multiple Thin Loves, a Love Cuff, and JUC. I took it to Cartier twice. The first time, they checked the screws and told me to do the same at home. The second time, they kept my Love for a few weeks and performed some kind of test to check the bracelet. Weeks later when it was returned to me, apparently it passed the test and was deemed in working order which perplexed me since it had fallen off 3 times. Since this occurred it hasn’t fallen off or come loose once. So I’m not sure if it was magic, or if they actually did something to it and just didn’t disclose that info to me. As an extra precaution I try to minimize stacking multiples Loves to the extreme level that I was doing before but still have a pretty solid stack and am experiencing no issues. Hope this helps!


----------



## LPR200

Violet Bleu said:


> Check your screws! And definitely take it to Cartier for them to assess it. This happened to me a few times with my Rainbow Love when I was wearing big stacks with multiple Thin Loves, a Love Cuff, and JUC. I took it to Cartier twice. The first time, they checked the screws and told me to do the same at home. The second time, they kept my Love for a few weeks and performed some kind of test to check the bracelet. Weeks later when it was returned to me, apparently it passed the test and was deemed in working order which perplexed me since it had fallen off 3 times. Since this occurred it hasn’t fallen off or come loose once. So I’m not sure if it was magic, or if they actually did something to it and just didn’t disclose that info to me. As an extra precaution I try to minimize stacking multiples Loves to the extreme level that I was doing before but still have a pretty solid stack and am experiencing no issues. Hope this helps!


Thank you-- this is helpful! I was wearing it on a stack, but a loose stack. I will try to check the screws more often.


----------



## jennyy

Hi guys...hope you can help me here. I bought a preloved bracelet that was described as “like new” condition. I don’t want to go into too many details, but it’s the old screw system and I received it today. The edges look more rounded than the new screw system, which has sharper edges. The clasp insert also looks a little bent and it’s a little difficult to put on and take off. Sellers claims that this is a design difference between old and new systems. Is that true? Also, it appears that it looks slightly thinner in width compared to my new system bracelet I bought last year from the boutique. Was this bracelet polished many times for it to have more rounded edges and a slightly thinner look? This bracelet is from 2011. Thank you.


----------



## springtoaction

jennyy said:


> Hi guys...hope you can help me here. I bought a preloved bracelet that was described as “like new” condition. I don’t want to go into too many details, but it’s the old screw system and I received it today. The edges look more rounded than the new screw system, which has sharper edges. The clasp insert also looks a little bent and it’s a little difficult to put on and take off. Sellers claims that this is a design difference between old and new systems. Is that true? Also, it appears that it looks slightly thinner in width compared to my new system bracelet I bought last year from the boutique. Was this bracelet polished many times for it to have more rounded edges and a slightly thinner look? This bracelet is from 2011. Thank you.


post a photo


----------



## jennyy

springtoaction said:


> post a photo



The old screw system is the bangle with diamonds. The new screw system is the plain bangle.
The old screw system has rounded edges and the clasp looks a little bent to me. Are these characteristics of the old screw system?


----------



## Chaton

jennyy said:


> The old screw system is the bangle with diamonds. The new screw system is the plain bangle.
> The old screw system has rounded edges and the clasp looks a little bent to me. Are these characteristics of the old screw system?
> 
> View attachment 4822716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822719



Please show us pics of the actual screw area - outside and inside.  Old system I have noticed have the screws somewhat raised from the actual item because I can only assume the screws are longer.  We are not suppose to question "certain things" on this forum (if that is what you are asking for), but I am curious.

Rounded edges (which I can visibly see) would be an indication of polishing, which according to Cartier's website, gold items should only be polished 3x for the lifetime of the item as you lose gold weight - this applies to their watches which I would assume applies to all items that are gold.


----------



## jennyy

Chaton said:


> Please show us pics of the actual screw area - outside and inside.  Old system I have noticed have the screws somewhat raised from the actual item because I can only assume the screws are longer.  We are not suppose to question "certain things" on this forum (if that is what you are asking for), but I am curious.
> 
> Rounded edges (which I can visibly see) would be an indication of polishing, which according to Cartier's website, gold items should only be polished 3x for the lifetime of the item as you lose gold weight - this applies to their watches which I would assume applies to all items that are gold.



Hi Chaton,

Oh sorry, I’m not sure what I’m not allowed to question on this forum. My only question is about the characteristics of the old screw system. My seller claims that the current love bracelets have sharper edges compared to the older bracelets. I don’t know why cartier would change the design from rounder to sharper edges. I wanted to see if people here who have had old and new systems can attest to the older screw bracelets indeed having softer edges compared to new screw bracelets, all things equal. Here’s a pic of my screws in the old screw system. Thank you.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Pocahontas159 said:


> View attachment 4821675
> 
> My birthday stack 8/17. Happy 51st birthday to me.


That's a gorgeous tennis bracelet!  I love TBs paired with loves, do you mind if I ask how many carats and it looks like it's set in yellow gold, right?


----------



## Chaton

jennyy said:


> Hi Chaton,
> 
> Oh sorry, I’m not sure what I’m not allowed to question on this forum. My only question is about the characteristics of the old screw system. My seller claims that the current love bracelets have sharper edges compared to the older bracelets. I don’t know why cartier would change the design from rounder to sharper edges. I wanted to see if people here who have had old and new systems can attest to the older screw bracelets indeed having softer edges compared to new screw bracelets, all things equal. Here’s a pic of my screws in the old screw system. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4822819
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822821



You don't have to reveal the serial number.  I just wanted to take a look at the screw from the inside, which I can't see properly. Also, in 2011 the new screw system was introduced; however, you state this bracelet is from 2011 with the old screw system.


----------



## nicole0612

Hi, I realized I posted my question in a sub-thread, and might be more likely to get a response here. 
Do any of you shop at King of Prussia? My previous SA left, but I’d be interested to stay with this boutique since I can go in person once a year when we visit relatives. Otherwise I do virtual orders, which is less fun for my personal taste. I worked with someone last time but I can’t find her phone number, I think her name was Susan? I’d like to place another order this week before the price increase.
Also, to answer the other poster, I have 3 ages of Love bracelets, all 3 versions look slightly different in terms of screws. If the corners are very round, it has likely been recently polished.


----------



## JOJA

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, I realized I posted my question in a sub-thread, and might be more likely to get a response here.
> Do any of you shop at King of Prussia? My previous SA left, but I’d be interested to stay with this boutique since I can go in person once a year when we visit relatives. Otherwise I do virtual orders, which is less fun for my personal taste. I worked with someone last time but I can’t find her phone number, I think her name was Susan? I’d like to place another order this week before the price increase.
> Also, to answer the other poster, I have 3 ages of Love bracelets, all 3 versions look slightly different in terms of screws. If the corners are very round, it has likely been recently polished.



I answered in the other thread but just in case it gets lost in the mix ~
Meg Clemmer at KOP is awesome!


----------



## nicole0612

JOJA said:


> I answered in the other thread but just in case it gets lost in the mix ~
> Meg Clemmer at KOP is awesome!


Thank you again! I will ask for her.


----------



## megs0927

Violet Bleu said:


> Check your screws! And definitely take it to Cartier for them to assess it. This happened to me a few times with my Rainbow Love when I was wearing big stacks with multiple Thin Loves, a Love Cuff, and JUC. I took it to Cartier twice. The first time, they checked the screws and told me to do the same at home. The second time, they kept my Love for a few weeks and performed some kind of test to check the bracelet. Weeks later when it was returned to me, apparently it passed the test and was deemed in working order which perplexed me since it had fallen off 3 times. Since this occurred it hasn’t fallen off or come loose once. So I’m not sure if it was magic, or if they actually did something to it and just didn’t disclose that info to me. As an extra precaution I try to minimize stacking multiples Loves to the extreme level that I was doing before but still have a pretty solid stack and am experiencing no issues. Hope this helps!



I’ve always admired your collection! What are you stacking these days? I am pretty much wearing all yg with a pg JUC but feel like I need to add a little wg to my wrist. I regret selling my small wg love. Would love your opinion!!


----------



## chocolateolive

Has anyone gotten their love bracelet customized by a private jeweler? 

For example, taken the 10 diamonds out of the love and had them replaced by different colored stones?


----------



## scheurin

Interesting idea. However that comes with a cost.


----------



## Chaton

chocolateolive said:


> Has anyone gotten their love bracelet customized by a private jeweler?
> 
> For example, taken the 10 diamonds out of the love and had them replaced by different colored stones?



That would be a bad idea and devalues the piece especially for resell.

Also, colored gems unless of extremely high quality are not as much value as diamonds as can be seen by pricing of the rainbow Love compared to the diamond Love.


----------



## Canturi lover

chocolateolive said:


> Has anyone gotten their love bracelet customized by a private jeweler?
> 
> For example, taken the 10 diamonds out of the love and had them replaced by different colored stones?


A friend of mine had her jeweller put diamonds in her plain YG bracelet. Turned out great - you would never know the difference from a store bought one.


----------



## azzazza

chocolateolive said:


> Has anyone gotten their love bracelet customized by a private jeweler?
> 
> For example, taken the 10 diamonds out of the love and had them replaced by different colored stones?


I don’t see anything wrong with it if you don’t plan to resell ever. But then again it could end up being more fun and even cost effective to just have that jeweler create something of their own from scratch for you (and preserves the street value of your original LOVE too).


----------



## Violet Bleu

megs0927 said:


> I’ve always admired your collection! What are you stacking these days? I am pretty much wearing all yg with a pg JUC but feel like I need to add a little wg to my wrist. I regret selling my small wg love. Would love your opinion!!


Thank you! Why did you sell your WG Love? I think a Thin Love in WG or RG (with diamonds) would make a fantastic pop in your stack.

This is my current stack:


----------



## ThisVNchick

ETA: I thought this was a general discussion thread...now realizing it is exclusively for the LOVE.


----------



## Chaton

Chaton said:


> That would be a bad idea and devalues the piece especially for resell.
> 
> Also, colored gems unless of extremely high quality are not as much value as diamonds as can be seen by pricing of the rainbow Love compared to the diamond Love.



It's not only for the sake of resell, which the wearer probably wouldn't do if they had the work done, but more that Cartier may refuse to service the item since it has been altered by an outside source and is no longer a Cartier creation.  That would not surprise me as I think it loses the integrity of the item.


----------



## Chaton

azzazza said:


> I don’t see anything wrong with it if you don’t plan to resell ever. But then again it could end up being more fun and even cost effective to just have that jeweler create something of their own from scratch for you (and preserves the street value of your original LOVE too).



It's not only for the sake of resell, which the wearer probably wouldn't do if they had the work done, but more that Cartier may refuse to service the item since it has been altered by an outside source and is no longer a Cartier creation.  That would not surprise me as I think it loses the integrity of the item.


----------



## cindy05

Anyone have issues with cartier refusing to service/polish your love bracelet after you used locktite on the screws to prevent it from back out? I read someone said that Cartier would refuse to service a bracelet if you used glue.


----------



## munkeebag81

Does anyone know if the boutique sells the bracelets that are on display and have been tried on by customers?


----------



## Tonimichelle

cindy05 said:


> Anyone have issues with cartier refusing to service/polish your love bracelet after you used locktite on the screws to prevent it from back out? I read someone said that Cartier would refuse to service a bracelet if you used glue.


I’m not sure if this helps as I haven’t used loctite, but I bought a preowned white gold love (because I wanted the old screw system) that had been rhodium plated by another jeweller and Cartier in the UK were still happy to engrave it for me. Free of charge which was surprising but lovely! Have you tried calling customer services to check? I think quite a few people have used loctite on here so hopefully someone will be able to give a more definitive answer soon.


----------



## CocoHunny

cindy05 said:


> Anyone have issues with cartier refusing to service/polish your love bracelet after you used locktite on the screws to prevent it from back out? I read someone said that Cartier would refuse to service a bracelet if you used glue.




Cartier should not refuse service from loctite (lowest strength - purple) once you have applied/removed correctly of course. i.e. without damaging, deep scratching while using some other tool.
Personally, I am not a fan of polishing or maybe 10 years later.


----------



## lishukha

Happy mail arrived today! Got my first small love bracelet and I’m in love!! I was originally going to stack it with my tennis bracelet but love just wearing it on its own too


----------



## south-of-france

Here’s my daily stack


----------



## dolly_55

Received the Love bracelet as a wedding anniversary gift from my sweet hubby I was actually thinking of getting the thin Love with 6 diamonds to stack with my thin JUC (which I already had), but after trying them on, hubby and I both decided on the classic Love bracelet♥️


----------



## south-of-france

My new daily stack


----------



## scheurin

shiny ...


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> shiny ...




Thank you! I like shiny


----------



## scheurin

Just curious if there are also diamonds at the tip? Too sparkling to see in detail


----------



## south-of-france

Haha, yes, there are 8 small diamonds, 2 on each side


----------



## south-of-france

Here


----------



## Lb0627

Beautiful! Is that the new thin JUC with diamonds? 


south-of-france said:


> Here
> 
> View attachment 4831493


----------



## south-of-france

Lb0627 said:


> Beautiful! Is that the new thin JUC with diamonds?



Thank you, yes!


----------



## Lb0627

Ahhh so exciting! I preordered but not sure when it’s going to arrive (I’m in the US). It looks amazing with your gorgeous stack!



south-of-france said:


> Thank you, yes!


----------



## missie1

specme said:


> Newbie question here
> Is the sizing the same in the thin love bracelet and the regular size ? Also how much difference sizes?  I‘m a 17 but it was snug. I wear my watch and bracelets a little loose.
> thanks


I wear both regular and thin in size 17.  The sizing is the same however the thin seems to be a bit looser.


----------



## CocoHunny

specme said:


> Newbie question here
> Is the sizing the same in the thin love bracelet and the regular size ? Also how much difference sizes?  I‘m a 17 but it was snug. I wear my watch and bracelets a little loose.
> thanks



I wear size 17 in both the regular and thin LOVE. They stack flush against each other.   Size 16 in the sm JUC


----------



## munkeebag81

Im in the US and my SA said it will be available for pick up starting 9/1.  However, someone on another forum was able to get hers early ‍♀️




Lb0627 said:


> Ahhh so exciting! I preordered but not sure when it’s going to arrive (I’m in the US). It looks amazing with your gorgeous stack!


----------



## Lb0627

That’s awesome. Thanks for the info! Last time I had contact with my SA there was still uncertainty with the timing but sounds like that changed since then. Super exciting! 



munkeebag81 said:


> Im in the US and my SA said it will be available for pick up starting 9/1.  However, someone on another forum was able to get hers early ‍♀


----------



## Lb0627

My SA confirmed 09/01 ship date. I’m in California.



Lb0627 said:


> That’s awesome. Thanks for the info! Last time I had contact with my SA there was still uncertainty with the timing but sounds like that changed since then. Super exciting!


----------



## specme

missie1 said:


> I wear both regular and thin in size 17.  The sizing is the same however the thin seems to be a bit looser.


Thank you


----------



## specme

CocoHunny said:


> I wear size 17 in both the regular and thin LOVE. They stack flush against each other.   Size 16 in the sm JUC


Thank you


----------



## specme

lishukha said:


> Happy mail arrived today! Got my first small love bracelet and I’m in love!! I was originally going to stack it with my tennis bracelet but love just wearing it on its own too
> 
> View attachment 4828670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828671


Congrats. It’s beautiful.


----------



## Chaton

Yesterday, my two Loves did a strange thing that I have read happening to some users - something I could see happening but didn't think it would happen to me.  My thin Love, which I wear near my wrist, actually SWITCHED positions with my 4 diamond classic Love, which I wear away from my wrist!

When I looked at it, I did a double take because I couldn't really believe my eyes!  Next, I wondered if it scratched my classic one, which I'm more concerned about since it is newer.  When I inspected it later, I didn't notice any scratches on my classic so I can only assume that the thin Love slipped under the classic one (which probably happened when it's at the right angle and when the classic was somewhat pushed upwards allowing the thin one to go underneath).  Luckily, I didn't see any real visible new scratches on my thin either.

This morning, I had my husband switch them back...


----------



## scheurin

Interesting. You know that happened to me a few weeks back. Today I saw one just halfway through the other. No clue if there is a pattern to that   

Thinking they're getting bored with their neighbors and need to mix & mingle with the others from time to time


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> Interesting. You know that happened to me a few weeks back. Today I saw one just halfway through the other. No clue if there is a pattern to that
> 
> Thinking they're getting bored with their neighbors and need to mix & mingle with the others from time to time



Yes, I do recall this happening to you and was trying to find that thread but to no avail.  I certainly wish it would NOT do that though! (LOL)


----------



## ThisVNchick

Chaton said:


> Yesterday, my two Loves did a strange thing that I have read happening to some users - something I could see happening but didn't think it would happen to me.  My thin Love, which I wear near my wrist, actually SWITCHED positions with my 4 diamond classic Love, which I wear away from my wrist!
> 
> When I looked at it, I did a double take because I couldn't really believe my eyes!  Next, I wondered if it scratched my classic one, which I'm more concerned about since it is newer.  When I inspected it later, I didn't notice any scratches on my classic so I can only assume that the thin Love slipped under the classic one (which probably happened when it's at the right angle and when the classic was somewhat pushed upwards allowing the thin one to go underneath).  Luckily, I didn't see any real visible new scratches on my thin either.
> 
> This morning, I had my husband switch them back...



This happens to mine quite often. My WG and my YG with 4 diamonds will switch back and forth. Both are 16s. But I was told that the diamond bracelet is wider than the all gold because the setting of the diamonds require a wider angle. So if you were to stack them on top of one another, it’s not a perfect stack and that’s why it allows for the bracelets to move between each other.


----------



## Chaton

ThisVNchick said:


> This happens to mine quite often. My WG and my YG with 4 diamond will switch back and forth. Both are 16s. But I was told that the diamond bracelet is wider than the all gold because the setting of the diamonds require a wider angle. So if you were to stack them on top of one another, it’s not a perfect stack and that’s why it allows for the bracelets to move between each other.



Yes, I was going to bring that point up.  I have read that the diamond Loves contain more gold to hold the diamonds - 33% more gold.  I do notice my diamond Love to be thicker/wider even though they are the same size.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## nicole0612

I thought I was the only one! My all diamond and rainbow switch positions sometimes, but usually only when I am running (though I wear a sweatband). I can only assume it is due to the jostling. I can switch them back, it happens by them angling at a slight cross-shape with each other.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Chaton said:


> Yes, I was going to bring that point up.  I have read that the diamonds contain more gold to hold the diamonds - 33% more gold.  I do notice my diamond Love to be thicker/wider even though they are the same size.  Thanks for clarifying.


Yep, the wider angles are so the diamonds don’t pop out, at least that was what I was told when I bought my bracelet years back. I had the solid WG first and went for the diamond afterwards. I remember stacking them in store and I asked why they didn’t align perfectly and was told that the solid gold is more round but that wouldn’t be possible for the setting of the diamonds. But I had no idea there was more gold to the diamonds...at least that makes me feel better since the price for the 4 tiny diamonds was hard for me to justify to DH at that time (he obviously caved in) LOL


----------



## ThisVNchick

nicole0612 said:


> I thought I was the only one! My all diamond and rainbow switch positions sometimes, but usually only when I am running (though I wear a sweatband). I can only assume it is due to the jostling. I can switch them back, it happens by them angling at a slight cross-shape with each other.


When I catch mine in the act of switching, they remind me of the double love bracelets.


----------



## nicole0612

ThisVNchick said:


> When I catch mine in the act of switching, they remind me of the double love bracelets.


That is so true!!


----------



## scheurin

ThisVNchick said:


> But I was told that the diamond bracelet is wider than the all gold because the setting of the diamonds require a wider angle.



Sry, have to disagree here. All my seven Loves of the same size - small, classic, w & w/o diamonds, pavé, rainbow align perfecly. The Love bangle, however, has a different shape; cannot recall more round or oval, if you put one on top of a regular Love as I did in the store it's clearly visible. This has to do with the possibility to remove the bangle. The only one standing out is the regular pavé which is thicker - I guess because of the different locking mechanism.



Chaton said:


> I have read that the diamond Loves contain more gold to hold the diamonds - 33% more gold. I do notice my diamond Love to be thicker/wider even though they are the same size.



Cannot agree here as well. As said above mine are all the same in size and weight. The ones with gems and diamonds are even *less* gold as the density of gold is higher than of carbon by a few %. As said they weight *less* ... definitely *not* 33 % more. Confirmed on the scale but cannot remember the exact figures. Do not want to take mine off again, sry. Beween WG, RG and YG there might be a small difference because of the material.


----------



## scheurin

here ... not easy to take a pic when they are on

p.s. the 2 missing are currently with Cartier


----------



## ThisVNchick

scheurin said:


> here ... not easy to take a pic when they are on
> 
> p.s. the 2 missing are currently with Cartier
> 
> View attachment 4833386


But this picture is of bracelets with stones in them so they should all stack correctly. Mine is WG (no stones) stacked against YG with diamonds.


----------



## scheurin

One of the 2 missing ones is a classic RG and this also aligns perfectly well


----------



## scheurin

I still think they do not check each other's shape and just want to visit each other


----------



## ThisVNchick

scheurin said:


> One of the 2 missing ones is a classic RG and this also aligns perfectly well


That’s so weird, because mine for sure do not align. They’re close but not 100% perfect. I’ll post a picture when I get the chance.


----------



## Blux88

I need some advice. I’m debating between the YG thin Love with 6 diamonds and without diamonds. It would be paired with a YG small JUC. Thank you in advance.


----------



## scheurin

Thin Love and small JUC is a perfect pairing   If your JUC is w diamonds you may go without. Otherwise I'd chose the sparkling one.


----------



## scheurin

Just wondering that there are quite a few half bracelets on the used market. These ones where sbd lost the 2nd half?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Blux88 said:


> I need some advice. I’m debating between the YG thin Love with 6 diamonds and without diamonds. It would be paired with a YG small JUC. Thank you in advance.


By chance, have you you tried then on and does the 6 diamond one look muuuuch different from the plain from a distance or just up close? Sorry, edit to say I’m asking because I was considering the 6 diamond but decided I would just get a tennis bracelet to add to a plain small love, so i’m just curious if the 6 diamond is more noticeable or anything.


----------



## Grande Latte

lishukha said:


> Happy mail arrived today! Got my first small love bracelet and I’m in love!! I was originally going to stack it with my tennis bracelet but love just wearing it on its own too
> 
> View attachment 4828670
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828671



Congrats. I love the thin love on its own. It's a very feminine, delicate look!


----------



## Blux88

GucciGoneWild said:


> By chance, have you you tried then on and does the 6 diamond one look muuuuch different from the plain from a distance or just up close? Sorry, edit to say I’m asking because I was considering the 6 diamond but decided I would just get a tennis bracelet to add to a plain small love, so i’m just curious if the 6 diamond is more noticeable or anything.


I still have to try it on. I’m leaning towards the plain as well because I already have a couple of diamond bracelets. Also, I want more of a casual/everyday look.


----------



## Brasil

CocoHunny said:


> Cartier should not refuse service from loctite (lowest strength - purple) once you have applied/removed correctly of course. i.e. without damaging, deep scratching while using some other tool.
> Personally, I am not a fan of polishing or maybe 10 years later.


Hello! May I ask, what it is loctite?


----------



## Brasil

Dancing Pandas said:


> My wrist is 13.5cm and i wear the 16 (its a loose fit. Also i have a wrist bone that pokes out so it made the 15 very snug)



Hello, can you show please foto, how bracelet on your hand? I have the same problem, very thin wrist and with bone. But feel that 16 size still very big


----------



## CocoHunny

Brasil said:


> Hello! May I ask, what it is loctite?


 Loctite is a brand that make hardware adhesives etc..  For the sake on this forum, a few fonts that stack have used the purple strength (lowest) to keep the loves screws from coming loose.


----------



## Brasil

Thank you very much for your answer, otherwise I'm not at all in the subject.  Can you also explain if this glue is used for a new or old system of locks?  I read that Cartier is using new a locks system now than before.  And then how to unscrew if there is glue?


----------



## Tatti_

Can you resize the love bracelet? I'm not sure how my body will chance over the years. When I spend that much money on a jewelry piece I want to make sure that I can where it for a long time...

How often can I take off my bracelet without damage it? When I clean the house I don't want to ruin my bracelet..

I have nobody to help me put the bracelet on. Is it possible getting the love on by myself?


----------



## ChanelCartier

You cannot resize the Love bracelet. You can put a sweat band over it when you are cleaning the house etc. I have seen people on Youtube put it on by themselves. but I think it would be difficult.


----------



## lilpikachu

Tatti_ said:


> Can you resize the love bracelet? I'm not sure how my body will chance over the years. When I spend that much money on a jewelry piece I want to make sure that I can where it for a long time...
> 
> How often can I take off my bracelet without damage it? When I clean the house I don't want to ruin my bracelet..
> 
> I have nobody to help me put the bracelet on. Is it possible getting the love on by myself?


I don’t think you can resize the bracelet but you should just get the size that is comfortable for you now.  Love bracelets are not designed to be constantly taken on and off because you can strip the screws.  I’m not sure if the screws can be replaced if you ruin them - maybe someone else can confirm/deny? 

I’ve worn my Love bracelet since December 2011 and have never taken it off.  I wear it even when cleaning the house.  Some people just wear a sweatband over the bracelet to protect it from damage if they are working out or doing something where damage could happen.

I think it is possible to put the bracelet on yourself but haven’t tried personally as I left the boutique with it on my wrist.

I’m not sure if you have already purchased your bracelet but if you haven’t, you should consider getting the cuff (easily removable) or the JUC (also easily removable)


----------



## Tatti_

I have not purchased the love bracelet yet. I'm still thinking because it is a lot of money I want to make sure that I bought the right piece for me.

Can cartier resize the JUC ring or bracelet?


----------



## lilpikachu

Tatti_ said:


> I have not purchased the love bracelet yet. I'm still thinking because it is a lot of money I want to make sure that I bought the right piece for me.
> 
> Can cartier resize the JUC ring or bracelet?


I don’t think they can.  

I agree - the pieces do cost a lot of money so you need to be 100% sure about whether they are right for you or not.  Don’t rush your decision to purchase.

No one knows for sure what will happen in the future to their body (weight gain/loss) but don’t make that and the ability for Cartier to resize the piece part of your decision to buy/not buy.  And remember, if you find the piece no longer fits you in the future, you can always sell it


----------



## ChanelCartier

I doubt they can resize the  regular JUC bracelet because there is a hinge. The JUC ring maybe a slight resizing could be done.


----------



## StephKZ

azzazza said:


> i measured my wrist at 14.5 cm and went with a size 16, also ordered online. Could not ask for a more perfect or practical fit. I did want it a little more snug/tight - this allows me to still do yoga/chores without feeling constricted (too tight) or worrying about it clanging around (too loose). If I try *really* hard and the weather isn’t hot, I can rotate the 16 around; it definitely wouldn’t happen naturally.
> 
> Imo if between sizes it‘s better to size up - especially on humid summer days like today, I’m thankful I didn’t exchange for a 15!


Hi! Where does your wrist measure 14.5? Below the wrist bone (toward the elbow) or over the wrist bone. Mine is 14.5 below the bone on my left wrist (my smaller, non dominant wrist) and 15 cm if measuring over the bone(my bone sticks out). I was fitted at a 16 but mine feels snug. But the 17 the SA said was too big.


----------



## azzazza

StephKZ said:


> Hi! Where does your wrist measure 14.5? Below the wrist bone (toward the elbow) or over the wrist bone. Mine is 14.5 below the bone on my left wrist (my smaller, non dominant wrist) and 15 cm if measuring over the bone(my bone sticks out). I was fitted at a 16 but mine feels snug. But the 17 the SA said was too big.


I measured approx 1cm below the left wrist bone, basically where I wanted the bracelet to sit by default! I did not measure over the bone because that seems to throw things off. I was about to take a picture for you with a measuring tape, but it's one of those unseasonably hot days and that same spot which was 14.5cm has swelled to 15cm, lol. Definitely not gonna be able to rotate the bracelet around today. Anyways hopefully that helps give you some reassurance that there is room for natural day to day variations.


----------



## lilpikachu

StephKZ said:


> I was fitted at a 16 but mine feels snug. But the 17 the SA said was too big.


Even though the SA thinks the 17 is too big, ultimately you are the one who has to wear the bracelet everyday.  You should go with your gut instinct and pick the size that you are comfortable with.


----------



## scheurin

Chaton said:


> I have read that the diamond Loves contain more gold to hold the diamonds - 33% more gold.  I do notice my diamond Love to be thicker/wider even though they are the same size.  Thanks for clarifying.



Checked today. See attached: SM pavé and regular w/o diamonds. No visible difference and my SA also told me the same. Not sure where this information came from?


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> Checked today. See attached: SM pavé and regular w/o diamonds. No visible difference and my SA also told me the same. Not sure where this information came from?
> 
> View attachment 4840849



They are referring to the width of the bracelet, not sizing.

More recently, a user stated she noticed the difference between her plain classic Love as compared to her 4 diamond classic Love also.  She stated the 4 diamond classic is slightly wider (in thickness from side to side).

Therefore, you would have to compare classic non-diamond with classic diamond and from a different angle to capture the width difference.


----------



## scheurin

Okay, thx. As I have 7 of them on my arm right now I can confirm that there is no difference (size, with & height). Of course the regs are 2* the small. 

p.s. Obviously the diamond versions have a bit less weight and the reg pavé - which I do not have - is thicker.


----------



## Lawny

Hi all! I just purchased my first thin LOVE and I’m loving it so much! My SA was so sweet and sent me some extra goodies as well. I purchased a size 15 and it fits well on the tighter side, but I’m so used to seeing everyone go for the looser fit I’m a little worried! Can I trust my gut instinct of liking how it fits as is or is sizing up the smarter move?? Thank you for any insight!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Congratulations!
Does it hang up on your wrist bone when you move your arm up and down, or move freely and comfortably? Although it looks like from these photos that your wrist bone doesn’t protrude very much. (Mine does, and why size 17 was recommended, and my wrist is a bit over 15.5 cm)
It looks really nice on you but you should be able to tell pretty quickly if it’s comfortable or not.


----------



## Lawny

Cat Fondler said:


> Congratulations!
> Does it hang up on your wrist bone when you move your arm up and down, or move freely and comfortably? Although it looks like from these photos that your wrist bone doesn’t protrude very much. (Mine does, and why size 17 was recommended, and my wrist is a bit over 15.5 cm)
> It looks really nice on you but you should be able to tell pretty quickly if it’s comfortable or not.


Hi! Thank you so much for your response! It honestly feels just fine and I'm loving it more and more I wear it! I think I'm just a little nervous not purchasing in-store and having the conventional shopping experience.


----------



## Cat Fondler

It makes sense to be nervous, especially since you didn’t have the in-store assistance. When I got mine in a boutique I wasn’t sure of the size, so the next time (6 months later!) I was in a boutique I asked if they could confirm I made the right choice and they assured me it was the right size. Of course there is the personal preference for a snug or loose fit, but for me, comfort is most important. Mine has always been comfortable. You’ll know!   yay, I’m excited for you!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Lawny said:


> Hi all! I just purchased my first thin LOVE and I’m loving it so much! My SA was so sweet and sent me some extra goodies as well. I purchased a size 15 and it fits well on the tighter side, but I’m so used to seeing everyone go for the looser fit I’m a little worried! Can I trust my gut instinct of liking how it fits as is or is sizing up the smarter move?? Thank you for any insight!


Hi! I just got my small love in 16 and mine is also a tighter fit for my wrist but I like it like that! I prefer for jewelry to look like a part of me instead of something I put on.  I can move it below my wrist bone if I want but it usually won’t move there on it’s own. I think as long as you don’t have any pain and feel comfortable you’re fine, you’ll be able to tell very soon if you like it. I knew almost right away that the 17 was going to be too big for my liking, even though that’s a popular size. It looks great on you!! Enjoy (:


----------



## Lawny

GucciGoneWild said:


> Hi! I just got my small love in 16 and mine is also a tighter fit for my wrist but I like it like that! I prefer for jewelry to look like a part of me instead of something I put on.  I can move it below my wrist bone if I want but it usually won’t move there on it’s own. I think as long as you don’t have any pain and feel comfortable you’re fine, you’ll be able to tell very soon if you like it. I knew almost right away that the 17 was going to be too big for my liking, even though that’s a popular size. It looks great on you!! Enjoy (:


Wow thank you so much! I feel so much more reassured to hear from someone who was in a similar situation as me! Cheers to us for a new bracelet !


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Lawny said:


> Wow thank you so much! I feel so much more reassured to hear from someone who was in a similar situation as me! Cheers to us for a new bracelet !



Cheers indeed!!    I added a photo so you can see my fit as well (I don’t have much wiggle room, similar to yours). And if you see little indentations on your skin from the circles on the bracelet that is also fine lol i usually have them when I wake up from sleeping on my hand


----------



## Chaton

Lawny said:


> Hi all! I just purchased my first thin LOVE and I’m loving it so much! My SA was so sweet and sent me some extra goodies as well. I purchased a size 15 and it fits well on the tighter side, but I’m so used to seeing everyone go for the looser fit I’m a little worried! Can I trust my gut instinct of liking how it fits as is or is sizing up the smarter move?? Thank you for any insight!
> 
> View attachment 4844585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844586



I fit both the 15 and the 16, but I went with the size 16.

What is the the measurement of your wrist bone? To be sure it’s the right fit, I suggest you measure your wrist bone and use the Cartier wrist sizer on their site. It helped me decide the proper fit better than the SA on the phone or the one I encountered in store when I was in Miami.

This thread is helpful:






						HELP LOVE bracelet sizing 15 v 16
					

So after years of lusting and saving for the Love I finally had a chance to pop into the store and try it on with the intention of buying it that day! However when I tried on the sizing I am so torn between which one to go with.   Size 15- love how it looks around my wrist, it doesn’t rotate by...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## bisousx

cindy05 said:


> Anyone have issues with cartier refusing to service/polish your love bracelet after you used locktite on the screws to prevent it from back out? I read someone said that Cartier would refuse to service a bracelet if you used glue.



Cartier uses a glue too! They applied it to my Love at their Paris boutique. I would tell them the same thing if they tried to refuse service.


----------



## cindy05

bisousx said:


> Cartier uses a glue too! They applied it to my Love at their Paris boutique. I would tell them the same thing if they tried to refuse service.


Thank you! That's what I thought!


----------



## avcbob

cindy05 said:


> Anyone have issues with cartier refusing to service/polish your love bracelet after you used locktite on the screws to prevent it from back out? I read someone said that Cartier would refuse to service a bracelet if you used glue.


Mine have loctite and the store has never had an issue with it.


----------



## Ddk5004

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, I realized I posted my question in a sub-thread, and might be more likely to get a response here.
> Do any of you shop at King of Prussia? My previous SA left, but I’d be interested to stay with this boutique since I can go in person once a year when we visit relatives. Otherwise I do virtual orders, which is less fun for my personal taste. I worked with someone last time but I can’t find her phone number, I think her name was Susan? I’d like to place another order this week before the price increase.
> Also, to answer the other poster, I have 3 ages of Love bracelets, all 3 versions look slightly different in terms of screws. If the corners are very round, it has likely been recently polished.


I have been shopping at this location at KOP. I’ve worked with Lee but also others. They’re all very nice and reliable.


----------



## Luvshandbags

Lawny said:


> Hi all! I just purchased my first thin LOVE and I’m loving it so much! My SA was so sweet and sent me some extra goodies as well. I purchased a size 15 and it fits well on the tighter side, but I’m so used to seeing everyone go for the looser fit I’m a little worried! Can I trust my gut instinct of liking how it fits as is or is sizing up the smarter move?? Thank you for any insight!
> 
> View attachment 4844585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844586


That’s how mine fits as well. It doesn’t get banged up from moving too much. The great thing is you can easily remove it if you don’t want to wear it all the time.


----------



## Luvshandbags

GucciGoneWild said:


> Hi! I just got my small love in 16 and mine is also a tighter fit for my wrist but I like it like that! I prefer for jewelry to look like a part of me instead of something I put on.  I can move it below my wrist bone if I want but it usually won’t move there on it’s own. I think as long as you don’t have any pain and feel comfortable you’re fine, you’ll be able to tell very soon if you like it. I knew almost right away that the 17 was going to be too big for my liking, even though that’s a popular size. It looks great on you!! Enjoy (:


Same exact for me and I got the size 16 as well.


----------



## nicole0612

Ddk5004 said:


> I have been shopping at this location at KOP. I’ve worked with Lee but also others. They’re all very nice and reliable.


Thank you!


----------



## VanessaC1911

Hey everyone. First time posting here but I’d love your opinion on something. I’ve read in a couple of threads that the small love bracelet makes a clicking sound. I’ve had mine for a month now and it does make that sound when taping the two sides together. I was wondering if anyone used Loctite on the small love to make sure it doesn’t come apart and to help ensure it’s totally secure. I’ve read a lot about people using it on the regular love, but was wondering if anyone tried with the small love.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Chaton

VanessaC1911 said:


> Hey everyone. First time posting here but I’d love your opinion on something. I’ve read in a couple of threads that the small love bracelet makes a clicking sound. I’ve had mine for a month now and it does make that sound when taping the two sides together. I was wondering if anyone used Loctite on the small love to make sure it doesn’t come apart and to help ensure it’s totally secure. I’ve read a lot about people using it on the regular love, but was wondering if anyone tried with the small love.
> 
> Thanks for the help



I also have the small, and it is normal to have a small clicking sound if you press or pull on it a bit.  I think this is by design and part of the hinge mechanism to leave room for its expansion.

I have never read of anyone using Loctite on the small as I don’t feel it is necessary.  In all honesty, I feel the small is more secure than the classic.

I have both and my classic is the one that has one screw that moves slightly every now and again due to the vibrations.

However, I check my screws regularly- several times a day as well as every night.

I think you are safe with the small - congrats!

Here’s a good thread for reassurance:






						Thin Love Owners - please help!
					

Hi ladies, I just purchased my thin love today, and I literally worn it the minute I got home! As I was admiring it, I noticed that there’s quite a big gap in the hinge ...I didn’t notice this when I was inspecting it in the store....is this normal???




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## VanessaC1911

Chaton said:


> I also have the small, and it is normal to have a small clicking sound if you press or pull on it a bit.  I think this is by design and part of the hinge mechanism to leave room for its expansion.
> 
> I have never read of anyone using Loctite on the small as I don’t feel it is necessary.  In all honesty, I feel the small is more secure than the classic.
> 
> I have both and my classic is the one that has one screw that moves slightly every now and again due to the vibrations.
> 
> However, I check my screws regularly- several times a day as well as every night.
> 
> I think you are safe with the small - congrats!
> 
> Here’s a good thread for reassurance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Love Owners - please help!
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I just purchased my thin love today, and I literally worn it the minute I got home! As I was admiring it, I noticed that there’s quite a big gap in the hinge ...I didn’t notice this when I was inspecting it in the store....is this normal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you so much. That helps a lot!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Agree with Chaton. I have worn mine for a year and have had no problems with it. Mine also clicks a little bit.


----------



## VanessaC1911

Cat Fondler said:


> Agree with Chaton. I have worn mine for a year and have had no problems with it. Mine also clicks a little bit.


That’s reassuring. Thank you.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Hi all, I am going to buy my first Love bracelet this Saturday and I am beyond exciting!! I have tried the bracelet (YG plain, classic model) on two times now. First time with a size 15, I liked this on my left but I didn't tried it on my right (plus it was winter at that time, so wondering about swelling in summer). The second time I tried the 16. Loved it more on my right arm since this one is a bit thicker. Now I am torn... Both SAs saying this is the perfect fit, so 15 and 16 how? haha... My wrists are 14 cm (left a bit under 14). Would you pick 15 or 16? Thanks for your help! I only have a Love ring, but no bracelets (yet). I tried the JUC just for fun in size 15, but forget to photograph the love... how?! See picture below of the 15 JUC. I am leaning towards the Love in 16 now, but would like some experiences from you!  

I do feel the JUC is a bit big on my arm.. maybe it is just a matter of getting used to it. But I think I prefer a small JUC with diamonds in future maybe. If I even want one. For now I want to wear my future Love either alone (left arm), or staked with a 5 motic VCA (right arm). Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Brasil

Please tell me, does the rose gold in the bracelet change color over time?  Is it getting darker or more coppery or gray, or changes color more towards yellow?  Or nothing happens to the pink Love bracelet?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

VanessaC1911 said:


> That’s reassuring. Thank you.


+ 1 - mine clicks as well but it’s normal.  In my head they call it a free love bc you’re free from worrying if it’ll fall off lol


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Brasil said:


> Please tell me, does the rose gold in the bracelet change color over time?  Is it getting darker or more coppery or gray, or changes color more towards yellow?  Or nothing happens to the pink Love bracelet?








						Cartier rose gold - how to maintain the color
					

My 10 year old Intrelaces necklace has lost all its pink. The SA had to check the serial number to believe it is a RG.  Just bought a love cuff in RG and would love to keep its color for as long as I could. Apart from avoiding chlorine, what else do I need to do/not do to keep the color? TIA   I...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




someone started a thread asking this question so it might be helpful.  The RG pieces change to a YG over time (how much time? that I do not know)


----------



## GucciGoneWild

LuckyMe14 said:


> Hi all, I am going to buy my first Love bracelet this Saturday and I am beyond exciting!! I have tried the bracelet (YG plain, classic model) on two times now. First time with a size 15, I liked this on my left but I didn't tried it on my right (plus it was winter at that time, so wondering about swelling in summer). The second time I tried the 16. Loved it more on my right arm since this one is a bit thicker. Now I am torn... Both SAs saying this is the perfect fit, so 15 and 16 how? haha... My wrists are 14 cm (left a bit under 14). Would you pick 15 or 16? Thanks for your help! I only have a Love ring, but no bracelets (yet). I tried the JUC just for fun in size 15, but forget to photograph the love... how?! See picture below of the 15 JUC. I am leaning towards the Love in 16 now, but would like some experiences from you!


15 or 16 JUC seems to be a common dilemma, I’m pasting this thread here in case helpful!






						JUC - which size to get - 15 or 16?
					

15 sounds better in my opinion ..  I am beginning to think the same...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Brasil

GucciGoneWild said:


> Cartier rose gold - how to maintain the color
> 
> 
> My 10 year old Intrelaces necklace has lost all its pink. The SA had to check the serial number to believe it is a RG.  Just bought a love cuff in RG and would love to keep its color for as long as I could. Apart from avoiding chlorine, what else do I need to do/not do to keep the color? TIA   I...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone started a thread asking this question so it might be helpful.  The RG pieces change to a YG over time (how much time? that I do not know)



Thank you


----------



## oceanz22

Chaton said:


> I also have the small, and it is normal to have a small clicking sound if you press or pull on it a bit.  I think this is by design and part of the hinge mechanism to leave room for its expansion.
> 
> I have never read of anyone using Loctite on the small as I don’t feel it is necessary.  In all honesty, I feel the small is more secure than the classic.
> 
> I have both and my classic is the one that has one screw that moves slightly every now and again due to the vibrations.
> 
> However, I check my screws regularly- several times a day as well as every night.
> 
> I think you are safe with the small - congrats!
> 
> Here’s a good thread for reassurance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thin Love Owners - please help!
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I just purchased my thin love today, and I literally worn it the minute I got home! As I was admiring it, I noticed that there’s quite a big gap in the hinge ...I didn’t notice this when I was inspecting it in the store....is this normal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


It is not normal. I brought it back to the store and had it fixed. And now there is no clicking sound.


----------



## VanessaC1911

oceanz22 said:


> It is not normal. I brought it back to the store and had it fixed. And now there is no clicking sound.


Thanks for replying. I saw your message in the other thread too. The gap where the screw is isn’t super big but when I tap on both sides of the bracelet I do feel movement and hear somewhat of a clicking noise. It’s not the same clicking noise as when you actually close the bracelet, but still. I’ve read other people hearing the same thing. I might be overthinking this, but it’s a huge investment and I want to make sure it’s fine. Here are some pictures. Thanks everyone.


----------



## VanessaC1911

GucciGoneWild said:


> + 1 - mine clicks as well but it’s normal.  In my head they call it a free love bc you’re free from worrying if it’ll fall off lol


Thank you!


----------



## Chaton

oceanz22 said:


> It is not normal. I brought it back to the store and had it fixed. And now there is no clicking sound.



I can’t speak for yours, but many others have it just as mine, and it’s quite normal. It’s like a small space at the locking mechanism.

It’s not like I hear the bracelet making the sound on its own, it’s only when I push or pull on it, causing the gold to “tap” against each other.

Apart from that, I’ve had mine for over a year and have never had any issues with it.

In my opinion, the small Love is more secure than the classic as screws can inherently become “unscrewed” with vibrations.

Perhaps you had a faulty one.


----------



## oceanz22

Chaton said:


> I can’t speak for yours, but many others have it just as mine, and it’s quite normal. It’s like a small space at the locking mechanism.
> 
> It’s not like I hear the bracelet making the sound on its own, it’s only when I push or pull on it, causing the gold to “tap” against each other.
> 
> Apart from that, I’ve had mine for over a year and have never had any issues with it.
> 
> In my opinion, the small Love is more secure than the classic as screws can inherently become “unscrewed” with vibrations.
> 
> Perhaps you had a faulty one.


I just want to say i have the same issue but got it fixed at Cartier store. If u can live with it without being fixed , it’s fine as well ... as Long as u are comfortable


----------



## chromemilou

LuckyMe14 said:


> Hi all, I am going to buy my first Love bracelet this Saturday and I am beyond exciting!! I have tried the bracelet (YG plain, classic model) on two times now. First time with a size 15, I liked this on my left but I didn't tried it on my right (plus it was winter at that time, so wondering about swelling in summer). The second time I tried the 16. Loved it more on my right arm since this one is a bit thicker. Now I am torn... Both SAs saying this is the perfect fit, so 15 and 16 how? haha... My wrists are 14 cm (left a bit under 14). Would you pick 15 or 16? Thanks for your help! I only have a Love ring, but no bracelets (yet). I tried the JUC just for fun in size 15, but forget to photograph the love... how?! See picture below of the 15 JUC. I am leaning towards the Love in 16 now, but would like some experiences from you!
> 
> I do feel the JUC is a bit big on my arm.. maybe it is just a matter of getting used to it. But I think I prefer a small JUC with diamonds in future maybe. If I even want one. For now I want to wear my future Love either alone (left arm), or staked with a 5 motic VCA (right arm). Thanks so much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4850770
> View attachment 4850771
> View attachment 4850772


Hi there. If you want 


LuckyMe14 said:


> Hi all, I am going to buy my first Love bracelet this Saturday and I am beyond exciting!! I have tried the bracelet (YG plain, classic model) on two times now. First time with a size 15, I liked this on my left but I didn't tried it on my right (plus it was winter at that time, so wondering about swelling in summer). The second time I tried the 16. Loved it more on my right arm since this one is a bit thicker. Now I am torn... Both SAs saying this is the perfect fit, so 15 and 16 how? haha... My wrists are 14 cm (left a bit under 14). Would you pick 15 or 16? Thanks for your help! I only have a Love ring, but no bracelets (yet). I tried the JUC just for fun in size 15, but forget to photograph the love... how?! See picture below of the 15 JUC. I am leaning towards the Love in 16 now, but would like some experiences from you!
> 
> I do feel the JUC is a bit big on my arm.. maybe it is just a matter of getting used to it. But I think I prefer a small JUC with diamonds in future maybe. If I even want one. For now I want to wear my future Love either alone (left arm), or staked with a 5 motic VCA (right arm). Thanks so much in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4850770
> View attachment 4850771
> View attachment 4850772


Hi there. I just went through the same exercise so I felt like I had to comment. lol. If you want to eventually wear the love and JUC together, you should go with the love size 16 and a JUC size 15 and wear them on your right wrist which I believe you said was slightly bigger. If you buy the love in a 15 and a JUC in a 15 (since 15 is the smallest JUC size available right now), they will not stack nicely and overlap, scratch more, etc. Also, I initially bought the JUC original size w diamonds (when the JUC small diamond wasn't available) and recently went back and bought the JUC small diamond which I am much happier with b/c I felt like it stacked more nicely with my 2 loves and looked more proportional on me b/c my wrist is on the small side too. I'm not sure what I should do with my JUC original w diamonds which is quite new too and wish I had never bought it. oh well.


----------



## scheurin

Loves have to go 1 size more than the rest. This is not because the Loves are smaller but their numbering of their sizes. No one at Cartier could explain this to me so far


----------



## LuckyMe14

chromemilou said:


> Hi there. If you want
> 
> Hi there. I just went through the same exercise so I felt like I had to comment. lol. If you want to eventually wear the love and JUC together, you should go with the love size 16 and a JUC size 15 and wear them on your right wrist which I believe you said was slightly bigger. If you buy the love in a 15 and a JUC in a 15 (since 15 is the smallest JUC size available right now), they will not stack nicely and overlap, scratch more, etc. Also, I initially bought the JUC original size w diamonds (when the JUC small diamond wasn't available) and recently went back and bought the JUC small diamond which I am much happier with b/c I felt like it stacked more nicely with my 2 loves and looked more proportional on me b/c my wrist is on the small side too. I'm not sure what I should do with my JUC original w diamonds which is quite new too and wish I had never bought it. oh well.


Thanks so much  This was really helpful and just in time haha. Yes I absolutely love the small with diamonds more (over the original size, because of my smaller wrist). My reveal love in size 16 with VCA!! Absolutely so in love with it . Decided to wear on my right wrist (and accept scratches, because this stack is to pretty) en keep my left for a watch. It is comfortable and not to tight/loose. It was much looser on my left, but that would bother me more. So I am very happy with this size!!


----------



## rhyvin

LuckyMe14 said:


> Thanks so much  This was really helpful and just in time haha. Yes I absolutely love the small with diamonds more (over the original size, because of my smaller wrist). My reveal love in size 16 with VCA!! Absolutely so in love with it . Decided to wear on my right wrist (and accept scratches, because this stack is to pretty) en keep my left for a watch. It is comfortable and not to tight/loose. It was much looser on my left, but that would bother me more. So I am very happy with this size!!
> 
> View attachment 4853190
> View attachment 4853191
> View attachment 4853192


 Your GMOP is beautiful!!!


----------



## LuckyMe14

rhyvin said:


> Your GMOP is beautiful!!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## lil tote

Hi! I just purchased a thin love bracelet in rose gold size 17 to stack with my regular gold love in size 17. Unfortunately, I wasn’t able to go in person so I ordered online thinking the sizing would be the same. However, when I tried them on, I noticed the thin love was slightly bigger than my regular one and they didn’t line up exactly. Has anyone else experienced this? 

My original love bracelet is from 2007 so it is the older locking mechanism where you have to remove both screws. Thank you!


----------



## blacksmitten

Seriously torn between the regular love pave and slim love pave


----------



## Chaton

lil tote said:


> Hi! I just purchased a thin love bracelet in rose gold size 17 to stack with my regular gold love in size 17. Unfortunately, I wasn’t able to go in person so I ordered online thinking the sizing would be the same. However, when I tried them on, I noticed the thin love was slightly bigger than my regular one and they didn’t line up exactly. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> My original love bracelet is from 2007 so it is the older locking mechanism where you have to remove both screws. Thank you!



I have read of one user stating something similar as they had a very older model of Love also (possibly the one with the removable screws); however, generally speaking, the newer models of same size Loves line up.

In what way is the smaller bigger?  Sizing or gold height, etc?

My best guess would either be:  1.  Older models have more gold weight (a Neiman Marcus SA told me this) or 2.  If your classic is thinner and has been polished several times, then it has lost gold weight and thus, it is thinner?


----------



## avcbob

lil tote said:


> Hi! I just purchased a thin love bracelet in rose gold size 17 to stack with my regular gold love in size 17. Unfortunately, I wasn’t able to go in person so I ordered online thinking the sizing would be the same. However, when I tried them on, I noticed the thin love was slightly bigger than my regular one and they didn’t line up exactly. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> My original love bracelet is from 2007 so it is the older locking mechanism where you have to remove both screws. Thank you!


My wife has all three of the screw versions in the classic Love over the last 15 years.  She recently added a thin and it lines up perfectly. However, I can't speak to all sizes or styles.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

blacksmitten said:


> Seriously torn between the regular love pave and slim love pave


Ooooh what a delicious problem to have  I can’t tell what your normal stack is but if you have two classic Loves now I would get a thin pave for in between


----------



## lil tote

Chaton said:


> I have read of one user stating something similar as they had a very older model of Love also (possibly the one with the removable screws); however, generally speaking, the newer models of same size Loves line up.
> 
> In what way is the smaller bigger?  Sizing or gold height, etc?
> 
> My best guess would either be:  1.  Older models have more gold weight (a Neiman Marcus SA told me this) or 2.  If your classic is thinner and has been polished several times, then it has lost gold weight and thus, it is thinner?



I think the diameter or shape is slightly different. Here are some pictures. It might be a little hard to tell since one is rose gold and one is yellow gold. I double checked and they both say 17 so I’m confused.


----------



## Chaton

lil tote said:


> I think the diameter or shape is slightly different. Here are some pictures. It might be a little hard to tell since one is rose gold and one is yellow gold. I double checked and they both say 17 so I’m confused.
> 
> View attachment 4856960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856962



Wow - that is quite noticeable and significant!  No idea!

P.S.  I have both the small Love and 4 diamond classic in the same size, and they pretty much line up.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

lil tote said:


> I think the diameter or shape is slightly different. Here are some pictures. It might be a little hard to tell since one is rose gold and one is yellow gold. I double checked and they both say 17 so I’m confused.


I have read a complaint on this forum that the thin love has a more “square” shape but I haven’t personally compared the two.  Maybe that’s the issue here when you hold them next to one another?  How do they look when stacked on your arm? 

I’d love to see if anyone else with a reg and thin love stack in the same size has this issue!


----------



## scheurin

As you know I have 7 Loves both sm (3) and reg (4) which align perfectly.

Edit: Albeit all purchased recently


----------



## lil tote

GucciGoneWild said:


> I have read a complaint on this forum that the thin love has a more “square” shape but I haven’t personally compared the two.  Maybe that’s the issue here when you hold them next to one another?  How do they look when stacked on your arm?
> 
> I’d love to see if anyone else with a reg and thin love stack in the same size has this issue!



I can notice a slight difference on my arm too. I will need to take a picture of it later but this is certainly puzzling. I decided to make an appointment at the boutique to get the sizing checked out by a SA so will give an update when I hear their opinion


----------



## GucciGoneWild

scheurin said:


> As you know I have 7 Loves both sm (3) and reg (4) which align perfectly.
> 
> Edit: Albeit all purchased recently


The timing of when the bracelet was purchased might be the key to unlocking yet another Cartier mystery


----------



## lil tote

GucciGoneWild said:


> The timing of when the bracelet was purchased might be the key to unlocking yet another Cartier mystery



Agreed. My regular love in gold was purchased in 2007. The new thin love was purchased in 9/2020.


----------



## babypanda

lil tote said:


> Hi! I just purchased a thin love bracelet in rose gold size 17 to stack with my regular gold love in size 17. Unfortunately, I wasn’t able to go in person so I ordered online thinking the sizing would be the same. However, when I tried them on, I noticed the thin love was slightly bigger than my regular one and they didn’t line up exactly. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> My original love bracelet is from 2007 so it is the older locking mechanism where you have to remove both screws. Thank you!


Weird. I have a thin and regular as well. Both plain. No diamonds and my regular is from 2009 (old screw system). They sit perfectly flush together.


----------



## babypanda

lil tote said:


> I think the diameter or shape is slightly different. Here are some pictures. It might be a little hard to tell since one is rose gold and one is yellow gold. I double checked and they both say 17 so I’m confused.
> 
> View attachment 4856960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856962


It’s quite a difference indeed! May I ask if both come from a cartier boutique?


----------



## lil tote

babypanda said:


> It’s quite a difference indeed! May I ask if both come from a cartier boutique?



Yes - my regular size gold love was purchased at the NYC boutique and my thin love came from Cartier online.


----------



## babypanda

lil tote said:


> Yes - my regular size gold love was purchased at the NYC boutique and my thin love came from Cartier online.


I am wearing my bracelets at the moment so can't really take a picture but I tried to hold them together and look on the inside and I do see a slight mismatch that I never noticed before! I guess there is a tiny difference but it doesn't show unless you look for it. Try to wear your bracelets together to see how they look on the arm


----------



## lil tote

babypanda said:


> I am wearing my bracelets at the moment so can't really take a picture but I tried to hold them together and look on the inside and I do see a slight mismatch that I never noticed before! I guess there is a tiny difference but it doesn't show unless you look for it. Try to wear your bracelets together to see how they look on the arm



Thanks for checking! I’ll try them both on to see how they line up on my wrist. I was worried I would have to switch to a different size, but then the difference might be too big.


----------



## EBronte

HI all,
I really like the RG thin love bracelet and thinking of purchasing it soon.  However, I don't plan to wear with everyday, maybe every weekend.  IN your experience, will there be a problem with the closing mechanism if I keep taking it off and on over time?  Please advise.  Thank you


----------



## scheurin

EBronte said:


> IN your experience, will there be a problem with the closing mechanism if I keep taking it off and on over time?  Please advise.  Thank you



Yes, defenitely. You need to go for the bangle.


----------



## Chaton

babypanda said:


> I am wearing my bracelets at the moment so can't really take a picture but I tried to hold them together and look on the inside and I do see a slight mismatch that I never noticed before! I guess there is a tiny difference but it doesn't show unless you look for it. Try to wear your bracelets together to see how they look on the arm



Do you have a classic with diamonds? My classic with 4 diamonds is slightly thicker/wider (in order to house the diamonds), making it not fully aligned slightly, and I can see the slightest difference when I press them together as well.  However, when worn, it’s not at all noticeable unless you look for it.

I am also wearing both of mine, but I would love to stack them together, one on top of the other, at some point when I take them off to make the comparison.


----------



## Chaton

Here’s the info I received from Cartier regarding the difference between the classic diamond Love and the plain Love after messaging them, which makes great sense and is so helpful!


----------



## babypanda

Chaton said:


> Do you have a classic with diamonds? My classic with 4 diamonds is slightly thicker/wider (in order to house the diamonds), making it not fully aligned slightly, and I can see the slightest difference when I press them together as well.  However, when worn, it’s not at all noticeable unless you look for it.
> 
> I am also wearing both of mine, but I would love to stack them together, one on top of the other, at some point when I take them off to make the comparison.


Both my bracelets are plain. But one is 11 years old with fully detachable screws. The difference isn’t noticeable either. I only saw it because I went looking. And it’s barely a millimeter. I don’t think it’s an issue really.


----------



## sleepyD

Lawny said:


> Hi all! I just purchased my first thin LOVE and I’m loving it so much! My SA was so sweet and sent me some extra goodies as well. I purchased a size 15 and it fits well on the tighter side, but I’m so used to seeing everyone go for the looser fit I’m a little worried! Can I trust my gut instinct of liking how it fits as is or is sizing up the smarter move?? Thank you for any insight!
> 
> View attachment 4844585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844586


 
we’re twins! I also have the thin love in 15 and it fits and falls about the same as yours. You made the right choice in size. size 16 would be too big. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Lawny

sleepyD said:


> we’re twins! I also have the thin love in 15 and it fits and falls about the same as yours. You made the right choice in size. size 16 would be too big. Enjoy it in good health!



thank you so much! Nothing feels better than reassurance from a fellow bracelet owner!


----------



## lil tote

babypanda said:


> Both my bracelets are plain. But one is 11 years old with fully detachable screws. The difference isn’t noticeable either. I only saw it because I went looking. And it’s barely a millimeter. I don’t think it’s an issue really.



I also went into my local boutique today to try on two other size 17 thin love bracelets in rose gold and they both didn’t line up exactly with my original love. The SA didn’t really have an explanation, just that perhaps they were made many years apart and because of the different locking mechanisms. As you said, when worn, it’s really not a huge difference but I just wanted some piece of mind from the boutique.


----------



## Panda415

Hi! I am looking in getting the YG love bracelet before the price increase. I did not get the chance to try it in stores but I did measure my wrist. It is 14 cm, do you think i should get size 15 or 16 for the bracelet? Thank you!


----------



## Himeko057

Panda415 said:


> Hi! I am looking in getting the YG love bracelet before the price increase. I did not get the chance to try it in stores but I did measure my wrist. It is 14 cm, do you think i should get size 15 or 16 for the bracelet? Thank you!



I think you should get a size 16. My wrist is 14.5 and I wear a 16 for a snug fit.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Panda415 said:


> Hi! I am looking in getting the YG love bracelet before the price increase. I did not get the chance to try it in stores but I did measure my wrist. It is 14 cm, do you think i should get size 15 or 16 for the bracelet? Thank you!


16. 15 would be to snug and uncomfortable (at least to me).


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Panda415 said:


> Hi! I am looking in getting the YG love bracelet before the price increase. I did not get the chance to try it in stores but I did measure my wrist. It is 14 cm, do you think i should get size 15 or 16 for the bracelet? Thank you!



I would get 16. My wrist is 13.5cm and i found 15 snug in winter. Summer would have been uncomfortable


----------



## pinkdiamond765

My wrist is 14cm and I wear a 16.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I have and would also get a 16, especially if you want a JUC since it’s a “size” smaller and JUC’s don’t come in sizes smaller than 15 (I believe)


----------



## Anna1

I keep going back and forth between regular and thin loves. I paid for the WG plain, but keep thinking back.. i am planning to stack with RG JUC with diamonds eventually. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## 3lena

Panda415 said:


> Hi! I am looking in getting the YG love bracelet before the price increase. I did not get the chance to try it in stores but I did measure my wrist. It is 14 cm, do you think i should get size 15 or 16 for the bracelet? Thank you!



hi! My wrist is 14.5cm and I wear size 16, but I do like a very snug fit. For you I would go for 16, I think 15 would be a bit too tight. I’ve attached a pic


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Would anyone mind posting pics if you wear both pink gold and yellow gold Love bracelets together? Would love to see some inspo. TIA!


----------



## oceanz22

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Would anyone mind posting pics if you wear both pink gold and yellow gold Love bracelets together? Would love to see some inspo. TIA!


Here you go. The difference is really not obvious in my opinion.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

oceanz22 said:


> Here you go. The difference is really not obvious in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4865881



Thank you! I love that they’re both gold and look similar yet different if that makes sense lol. (:


----------



## LuckyMe14

I read on this forum some jewel insurances for the US, but since I am in the Netherlands, I would like to know if there are people here who have insured their jewelry and have some recommendations/insights were to look for. Please pm me if you have info on this! TIA


----------



## Tonimichelle

LuckyMe14 said:


> I read on this forum some jewel insurances for the US, but since I am in the Netherlands, I would like to know if there are people here who have insured their jewelry and have some recommendations/insights were to look for. Please pm me if you have info on this! TIA


I’m not sure if it will help (I’m in the UK), but mine are on my home insurance as itemised items. They’re covered for loss or damage outside of the home as well as in it, abroad too. I did have a separate jewellery policy but the annual premium was far higher than just adding them to the house insurance. My bags are on there too.


----------



## LuckyMe14

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not sure if it will help (I’m in the UK), but mine are on my home insurance as itemised items. They’re covered for loss or damage outside of the home as well as in it, abroad too. I did have a separate jewellery policy but the annual premium was far higher than just adding them to the house insurance. My bags are on there too.


Thanks so much! This is really helpful. I was looking for an independent one, but never thought of my home insurance. I will look into this!


----------



## SaRo_0

Panda415 said:


> Hi! I am looking in getting the YG love bracelet before the price increase. I did not get the chance to try it in stores but I did measure my wrist. It is 14 cm, do you think i should get size 15 or 16 for the bracelet? Thank you!


My wrist measures about 13.5cm and I got size 16. 15 would have worked for me too but it felt a bit snug and I prefer to be able to move my bracelet up and down (so its out of the way if it makes sense). I can easily rotate the size 16 but it would not do so by itself.


----------



## SaRo_0

Tgreen101 said:


> Oh amazing. May you share some photos if possible? I think mine is 14.5 and I’m thinking of a 17...


It is quite loose and moves up and down a bit.


----------



## SaRo_0

Tgreen101 said:


> These are the 17. I feel like one 17 was ok “big,” but two is very “bangle” clanky. The SA said I was a “true 16.”


Makes sense! I got the 16 also because I had the JUC in 15


----------



## SaRo_0

Tgreen101 said:


> Amazing. I tried the 15 too. This is it with two 16 love bracelets.
> I’m still so undecided between sizes of the love. Can you share a pic of yours together?
> 
> View attachment 4869157


Love this stack! So much bling! Here’s my JUC 15 and Love 16. They are the same size.


----------



## SaRo_0

Tgreen101 said:


> Love. Looks so nice wow! They’re both the same size, size 16, or one is 15 one is 16? I know the nail runs smaller (so I’ve heard). Does your love fit super comfortably? Looks great on you.


The love is size 16 and the JUC is size 15 but they are actually the same fit (i know, confusing). Apparently with JUC you need to size down. It's one of the reasons that I did not go with the love in size 15 because there is no size 14 for JUC to go with it


----------



## SaRo_0

Tgreen101 said:


> Ah yes. The bling stack I tried was a 15 Juc too. It’s pretty, the love and juc combo you have - looks great on you. Did you measure your wrist before going? I thought I was a 15, but now I think I’m a 14, (why my 17 love looks huge haha). Were you ever between sizes? Everyone tells me to do the 16... guess when you get two loves the 17 “bigger” looks now looks weird


Aww thank you! I did not measure my wrist before trying them on in store. I did purchase the JUC before the love so at the time it was an easy decision to go with size 15 (because there is no size 14). I think the stack you tried on is a perfect fit so I am going to agree with everyone else and say the 16!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Tgreen101 said:


> View attachment 4869256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869257



Thank you so much!! I love it! (:


----------



## Julie_de

Please tell me, have there been any cases when diamonds fell out?  I now have a classic with 4 diamonds and plan to buy later with 10. I found an old post here on the forum where the rainbow bracelet stones fell out?


----------



## scheurin

At least such is not a common issue


----------



## Himeko057

Tgreen101 said:


> Hi- some of the girls have been super helpful in regards to helping me choose the right size for 2 love bracelets to stack. Does this look too big? My husband said it looks 'huge'. Should I go down a size? (These are 17.) Thanks!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869923
> View attachment 4869924
> View attachment 4869926
> View attachment 4869927


It really depends on how comfortable you feel. I feel like the sizing is a very personal thing. 
I do think they’re a little big. I saw pictures of the 2 16s and I thought they looked great on you.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Tgreen101 said:


> Hi- some of the girls have been super helpful in regards to helping me choose the right size for 2 love bracelets to stack. Does this look too big? My husband said it looks 'huge'. Should I go down a size? (These are 17.) Thanks!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869923
> View attachment 4869924
> View attachment 4869926
> View attachment 4869927


It’s personal preference but I like my love more fitted and would go with size 16. I also think that they are more likely to get damaged if they hang down that low below your wrist.


----------



## Julie_de

Tgreen101 said:


> no never! if they do they will repair I imagine...


Thank you)


----------



## LuckyMe14

Tgreen101 said:


> Hi- some of the girls have been super helpful in regards to helping me choose the right size for 2 love bracelets to stack. Does this look too big? My husband said it looks 'huge'. Should I go down a size? (These are 17.) Thanks!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869923
> View attachment 4869924
> View attachment 4869926
> View attachment 4869927



I would size down. But I love the Loves!


----------



## oceanz22

Tgreen101 said:


> Hi- some of the girls have been super helpful in regards to helping me choose the right size for 2 love bracelets to stack. Does this look too big? My husband said it looks 'huge'. Should I go down a size? (These are 17.) Thanks!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869923
> View attachment 4869924
> View attachment 4869926
> View attachment 4869927


I think a size smaller will fit better.. update us again!


----------



## missisa07

Tgreen101 said:


> Hi- some of the girls have been super helpful in regards to helping me choose the right size for 2 love bracelets to stack. Does this look too big? My husband said it looks 'huge'. Should I go down a size? (These are 17.) Thanks!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869923
> View attachment 4869924
> View attachment 4869926
> View attachment 4869927


I would go for 16!  Those do look extremely loose (though some like that kind of fit).  I think the 16 would be perfect for you!


----------



## blahblah2020

Hi Ladies. I accidentally chipped, dented my love bracelet against my kitchen counter ‍♀️‍♀️ Any advice on whether I should just leave this alone or have it polished ?


----------



## clj213

Hi there, that’s a bummer.  Just leave - polishing wouldn’t remove the dent. Just think of it as being well loved and used.


----------



## blahblah2020

clj213 said:


> Hi there, that’s a bummer.  Just leave - polishing wouldn’t remove the dent. Just think of it as being well loved and used.


Yeah I’m pretty clumsy day to day sadly. I got both bracelets last year around June and the love bracelet is very well worn. I’ve never really taken it off at all, not even when I go swimming.


----------



## happiness07

blahblah2020 said:


> Hi Ladies. I accidentally chipped, dented my love bracelet against my kitchen counter ‍♀‍♀ Any advice on whether I should just leave this alone or have it polished ?
> 
> View attachment 4874873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874874


I love the look of worn, dented, scuffed up jewelry vs nice, new, shiny and immaculate. It shows life and has more character. I would not do anything to it.


----------



## clj213

blahblah2020 said:


> Yeah I’m pretty clumsy day to day sadly. I got both bracelets last year around June and the love bracelet is very well worn. I’ve never really taken it off at all, not even when I go swimming.


I’m quite clumsy too. My love ring is pretty banged up. First scratch hurt so much but after awhile you get used to it and just learn to embrace it.


----------



## Cat Fondler

I would leave it. Agree with embracing the character from patina, (and it will be inevitable over time, anyways). You could always flip the dent to the bottom side where you may not see it as much. Polishing won’t fix a dent; it is repairable but dents and dings are bound to happen again. There is another forum here about sharing well-worn loves—maybe that would make you feel better.
My love band definitely looks “well-loved” and actually, I feel it just makes the gold color prettier, with a softer glow. Enjoy it


----------



## pearyfooa

I wish I came on here first before I went for the size 15cm when my wrist measured is 15cm. 
However I eventually went back after a 16cm arrived, please let me know what you think about this size on me.


----------



## sacha1009

I am so obsessed with the cartier...I got my JUc size 16 and love is 17..its stack into my wrist good..


----------



## x_shirley

Hello! Does anyone have a photo of the classic pave stacked with a thin love?
I currently have a thin RG love and thin YG JUC. I’m looking to get a classic size WG love next and I am kind of torn between the classic WG 4x dia for everyday wear (I don’t take off my jewelry) or bling it out with a classic pave but I’m afraid it’ll look too flashy next to the other bracelets.
Thank you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

x_shirley said:


> Hello! Does anyone have a photo of the classic pave stacked with a thin love?
> I currently have a thin RG love and thin YG JUC. I’m looking to get a classic size WG love next and I am kind of torn between the classic WG 4x dia for everyday wear (I don’t take off my jewelry) or bling it out with a classic pave but I’m afraid it’ll look too flashy next to the other bracelets.
> Thank you!


Here you go


----------



## x_shirley

Sparkledolll said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 4876831


Thank you!! I’m so envious of your ring+bracelet stack!


----------



## Lovelux2

I posted about this in another thread but wanted to see if anyone thinks the size 16 is looking too small on my wrist? I wanted to have a looser fit but the 17 was just huge and sliding down my palm! My wrist is 14.5cm at the bone and almost 14cm at the smallest point. Maybe I’m just not used to the bracelet yet but the 16 feels so snug!


----------



## Cat Fondler

It looks just right. My wrist is 15.5 cm and I wear a 17, so the fit is similar to yours. It is a somewhat heavy bracelet but I don’t even feel it anymore.


----------



## Himeko057

Lovelux2 said:


> I posted about this in another thread but wanted to see if anyone thinks the size 16 is looking too small on my wrist? I wanted to have a looser fit but the 17 was just huge and sliding down my palm! My wrist is 14.5cm at the bone and almost 14cm at the smallest point. Maybe I’m just not used to the bracelet yet but the 16 feels so snug!
> 
> View attachment 4877491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877493


I replied to you in the other thread. I still think the size 16 looks great on you, but ultimately you are the one wearing it. If you feel it’s too snug, maybe you could go back to the store and try the 17 again? Maybe having the chance to compare the two sizes again will help with your decision.

I recently added a small love in size 16 to my stack. When I was trying it on, I also asked to try on a size 17 again to be absolutely sure I made the right choice with the sizing before committing to another bracelet.


----------



## Lovelux2

Cat Fondler said:


> It looks just right. My wrist is 15.5 cm and I wear a 17, so the fit is similar to yours. It is a somewhat heavy bracelet but I don’t even feel it anymore.


Thank you! So good to know you are happy with yours


----------



## Lovelux2

Himeko057 said:


> I replied to you in the other thread. I still think the size 16 looks great on you, but ultimately you are the one wearing it. If you feel it’s too snug, maybe you could go back to the store and try the 17 again? Maybe having the chance to compare the two sizes again will help with your decision.
> 
> I recently added a small love in size 16 to my stack. When I was trying it on, I also asked to try on a size 17 again to be absolutely sure I made the right choice with the sizing before committing to another bracelet.


I am probably overthinking it at this point after having read about so many people who regretted the size they chose! But you’re right going back to the store would be really helpful. Thank you for the input!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Lovelux2 said:


> Thank you! So good to know you are happy with yours


Yes, I love it. Hope you do, too!


----------



## missie1

lil tote said:


> Hi! I just purchased a thin love bracelet in rose gold size 17 to stack with my regular gold love in size 17. Unfortunately, I wasn’t able to go in person so I ordered online thinking the sizing would be the same. However, when I tried them on, I noticed the thin love was slightly bigger than my regular one and they didn’t line up exactly. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> My original love bracelet is from 2007 so it is the older locking mechanism where you have to remove both screws. Thank you!


I have the same size and combo all in yg and the thin is slightly looser. It doesn’t overlap but still slightly noticeable to us.


----------



## Himeko057

Tgreen101 said:


> Ok tried on the 16s...what do we think? ty!
> View attachment 4878361
> View attachment 4878362


I think the 16s look lovely on you. I prefer the fit to the 17s.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Tgreen101 said:


> Ok tried on the 16s...what do we think? ty!
> View attachment 4878361
> View attachment 4878362


My wrist is about the same as yours and I wear the 16.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Tgreen101 said:


> Ty! How do you like them when bloated and in the summer?


At the hottest time I still felt like 16 was good for me.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Tgreen101 said:


> awesome, ty. may you share some photos?


I had my tennis bracelet sized to go with the Loves.


----------



## Lovelux2

Tgreen101 said:


> Ok tried on the 16s...what do we think? ty!
> View attachment 4878361
> View attachment 4878362


I am also in the same dilemma between 16 and 17 with a 14.5cm wrist but I think the 16 looks great on you!


----------



## Lovelux2

Tgreen101 said:


> I've had a 17 before and currently selling it to a friend. I didn't mind the 17 alone (bit big but didn't bother me). But when I was gifted a 16 for my anniversary, I realized having 2 17's was way too big...clanking and movement...whereas two 16s stay more in place... so if you're considering getting 2 or even 3 to stack, I would go with the 16 (unless it's super tight). 16 on me was 'the perfect fit' according to the SA.


Ooh makes sense. Good to know the 16 works better on our size wrist with 2!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Tgreen101 said:


> Ok tried on the 16s...what do we think? ty!
> View attachment 4878361
> View attachment 4878362



I think the 16s suit you better, this looks good.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Tgreen101 said:


> love, is the skinny a 16 also?


Yes, it is.


----------



## fancynancy1218

Does the inside of the Cartier bracket have db in it?


----------



## Cat Fondler

My small love bracelet has the “db” but my regular love does not. Instead it has a symbol that kind of looks like Saturn/diamond shape. Does anyone know what the symbols mean?


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Cat Fondler said:


> My small love bracelet has the “db” but my regular love does not. Instead it has a symbol that kind of looks like Saturn/diamond shape. Does anyone know what the symbols mean?


The symbols are makers marks.  Cartier creations are made at different factories.


----------



## fancynancy1218

pinkdiamond765 said:


> The symbols are makers marks.  Cartier creations are made at different factories.


Do you know where db and pgi factories are?
Thanks


----------



## pinkdiamond765

fancynancy1218 said:


> Do you know where db and pgi factories are?
> Thanks


There is a discussion in this thread from the latter part of May about this subject. You may want to read through it. I had thought pgi was in Thailand, but I was wrong.  Just the box was made there.  PGI may be international.  Maybe Italy.  I think the best guess for db was Switzerland.


----------



## goodcrush

Cat Fondler said:


> My small love bracelet has the “db” but my regular love does not. Instead it has a symbol that kind of looks like Saturn/diamond shape. Does anyone know what the symbols mean?



They are the makers mark for where they were made. Cartier has quite a few different markings for varies places. That’s why they vary from piece to piece.


----------



## crushoncartier

Hi guys, I'm new to this thread but wanted to come here because I'm looking into a new Cartier Love Bracelet. I currently have a YG love bracelet, and want something to stack with it. I used to dream of two YGs together, but I have really started to love the idea of a YG and PG together after seeing someone (Lisa Valestro-- wife of Cake Boss) wearing hers together. 

I was wondering if anyone here has a picture of a YG and PG stacked, and what your thoughts & opinions are on that? I'm afraid they're going to be too close in color where it'll look like I just made a mistake when I purchased them. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lovelux2

crushoncartier said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this thread but wanted to come here because I'm looking into a new Cartier Love Bracelet. I currently have a YG love bracelet, and want something to stack with it. I used to dream of two YGs together, but I have really started to love the idea of a YG and PG together after seeing someone (Lisa Valestro-- wife of Cake Boss) wearing hers together.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here has a picture of a YG and PG stacked, and what your thoughts & opinions are on that? I'm afraid they're going to be too close in color where it'll look like I just made a mistake when I purchased them.
> 
> Thanks!


I just tried them today and thought they looked gorgeous together!


----------



## crushoncartier

Lovelux2 said:


> I just tried them today and thought they looked gorgeous together!
> 
> View attachment 4881562


Oh my gosh, they do look so amazing on you!! 

I think I'm going to pull the trigger. I always thought I would do 2 YGs like I said, and then I was even starting to consider WG, but for some reason I'm just not in love with the WG. So much so that my dream of stacking all three might completely be thrown out the window. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Lovelux2

crushoncartier said:


> Oh my gosh, they do look so amazing on you!!
> 
> I think I'm going to pull the trigger. I always thought I would do 2 YGs like I said, and then I was even starting to consider WG, but for some reason I'm just not in love with the WG. So much so that my dream of stacking all three might completely be thrown out the window.
> 
> Thanks!!


I’m not as in love with the white gold either! I think Chiara Ferragni wears two yellow gold and two pink gold loves stacked


----------



## 2manybags1

Hi! I just received a WG Love bracelet for my anniversary. Does anyone have a picture of one that has been worn and "loved" for a while? I want to know what the matte steelish look is like, and I can't seem to find it. I haven't put it on yet, but makes me wonder if I should switch colors. Thanks!


----------



## frankie444

Does anyone own a Chanel coco crush bracelet? I am deciding between the Cartier love (classic size) or the coco crush. Please let me know your opinion!


----------



## sacha1009

aylasarnoff said:


> Does anyone own a Chanel coco crush bracelet? I am deciding between the Cartier love (classic size) or the coco crush. Please let me know your opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883198


I vote Cartier..Classic and elegant


----------



## frankie444

Thank you! I think the cartier is a bit more classic but it also seems more masculine. I like the coco crush because its different! But I am still deciding!!


----------



## Himeko057

aylasarnoff said:


> Does anyone own a Chanel coco crush bracelet? I am deciding between the Cartier love (classic size) or the coco crush. Please let me know your opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883198


I may be biased but I vote for the Cartier too. It looks great on you!


----------



## LuckyMe14

aylasarnoff said:


> Does anyone own a Chanel coco crush bracelet? I am deciding between the Cartier love (classic size) or the coco crush. Please let me know your opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883198


I love both. I choose the Cartier, but have the coco crush ring  haha. Want to know what you decide.


----------



## frankie444

I have the ring too and I love it more than the Cartier love ring! That’s why I’m wondering if I would like the bracelet more


----------



## LuckyMe14

aylasarnoff said:


> I have the ring too and I love it more than the Cartier love ring! That’s why I’m wondering if I would like the bracelet more


This really is a hard decision since I also love both designs... I think I love the Chanel more on your skin tone. Do you want to wear it 24/7? Maybe that answers it?


----------



## frankie444

Yes I want to wear it 24/7 and dont plan on taking it off. Full disclosure that is a pic I found online and not my wrist!


----------



## Cartier2021

Any suggestions on what would go well with my current stack? It doesnt need to be cartier specifically. I was thinking maybe the small love with 6 diamonds but would love suggestions


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Cartier2021 said:


> Any suggestions on what would go well with my current stack? It doesnt need to be cartier specifically. I was thinking maybe the small love but would love suggestions
> 
> View attachment 4883229



I would love to see your current stack on your arm. I think a classic Love in YG would be a great addition.


----------



## 2manybags1

Ddk5004 said:


> I have been shopping at this location at KOP. I’ve worked with Lee but also others. They’re all very nice and reliable.


I would vote for Meg there.


----------



## umamanikam

Is the weight of the bracelet same immaterial of the size or does it differ .Tia


----------



## Lovelux2

Tgreen101 said:


> These look amazing. I’m leaning towards two 16s in YG and PG. are yours 16? I have one more week to decide


Yes I am wearing the 16s in the photo! I have a 14-14.5cm wrist and was concerned the 16 was too small but the 17 was huge! Two 16s actually felt quite comfortable for me though


----------



## Zucnarf

Lovelux2 said:


> I posted about this in another thread but wanted to see if anyone thinks the size 16 is looking too small on my wrist? I wanted to have a looser fit but the 17 was just huge and sliding down my palm! My wrist is 14.5cm at the bone and almost 14cm at the smallest point. Maybe I’m just not used to the bracelet yet but the 16 feels so snug!
> 
> View attachment 4877491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877493


My wrist is 14,5 and I wear size 16.
It is perfect. 17 was too big.


----------



## Lovelux2

Zucnarf said:


> My wrist is 14,5 and I wear size 16.
> It is perfect. 17 was too big.


Thank you! I decided to go with the 16. I went to try them on again and the 17 was definitely too large.


----------



## crushoncartier

Tgreen101 said:


> View attachment 4883387


Gorgeous, thanks!!


----------



## fluffypants

Does anyone have tips about maintaining rhodium plated white gold pieces from Cartier?

For yellow gold, all the hairline scratches eventually melt together and make a soft glow. It's also easy to use a gold shine cloth on yellow gold. For rhodium plated, I understand this type of cleaning would just make the white shine go away faster. 

I think sending the piece to Cartier for polishing away old rhodium and adding new one can only be done a few times (like 3?), so I want to avoid that as much as possible. Thank you!


----------



## charleebear90

Hi- not sure if I'm posting in the right thread, as I'm new...but can you guys share pictures of a stack of loves (size 16 and 17)


Lovelux2 said:


> Yes I am wearing the 16s in the photo! I have a 14-14.5cm wrist and was concerned the 16 was too small but the 17 was huge! Two 16s actually felt quite comfortable for me though


hi. This is super helpful. Can you share more photos of the 16? How do they feel when sleeping, in heat, bloated? Do they clank a lot when theyre moving? I’m in between sizes too.


----------



## charleebear90

Zucnarf said:


> My wrist is 14,5 and I wear size 16.
> It is perfect. 17 was too big.


Hi. I have same wrist size. May you share some photos of your 2 loves?


----------



## mugenprincess

2manybags1 said:


> Hi! I just received a WG Love bracelet for my anniversary. Does anyone have a picture of one that has been worn and "loved" for a while? I want to know what the matte steelish look is like, and I can't seem to find it. I haven't put it on yet, but makes me wonder if I should switch colors. Thanks!


I'm interested in seeing a pic of this as well as I'm thinking of getting the small love in WG.


----------



## fluffypants

mugenprincess said:


> I'm interested in seeing a pic of this as well as I'm thinking of getting the small love in WG.



JYB Jewels Instagram will show both a plain white gold love (scroll further down) and diamond rhodium-plated white gold love with wear and tear: 










						JYB Jewels (@jybjewels) • Instagram photos and videos
					

5,596 Followers, 311 Following, 844 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from JYB Jewels (@jybjewels)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## mugenprincess

fluffypants said:


> JYB Jewels Instagram will show both a plain white gold love (scroll further down) and diamond rhodium-plated white gold love with wear and tear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JYB Jewels (@jybjewels) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 5,596 Followers, 311 Following, 844 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from JYB Jewels (@jybjewels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## fancynancy1218

Is the love bracelets screw closure suppose to align with the rest of the bracelet when screwed closed?


----------



## Lovelux2

Finally got my size 16 love!

View attachment 4887744


----------



## Chaton

fancynancy1218 said:


> Is the love bracelets screw closure suppose to align with the rest of the bracelet when screwed closed?



No, most of the time, on the classic, they do not align.  I have one screw that nearly aligns while the other does not.  

On the small, the one screw does align when it is in the lock position as it is a quarter turn.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Chaton said:


> No, most of the time, on the classic, they do not align.  I have one screw that nearly aligns while the other does not.
> 
> On the small, the one screw does align when it is in the lock position as it is a quarter turn.


Mine do not align on the regular love either. Almost, but not quite.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Cat Fondler said:


> Mine do not align on the regular love either. Almost, but not quite.


Actually, the locking screws on my regular love go nearly horizontal, while the screw motifs go along the length of the bracelet, if that makes sense.


----------



## crushoncartier

Cat Fondler said:


> Actually, the locking screws on my regular love go nearly horizontal, while the screw motifs go along the length of the bracelet, if that makes sense.


Same and I've never noticed this before!


----------



## scheurin

On my 4 reg its random. 

The 3 thin do align obviously.


----------



## Gringach

fluffypants said:


> Does anyone have tips about maintaining rhodium plated white gold pieces from Cartier?
> 
> For yellow gold, all the hairline scratches eventually melt together and make a soft glow. It's also easy to use a gold shine cloth on yellow gold. For rhodium plated, I understand this type of cleaning would just make the white shine go away faster.
> 
> I think sending the piece to Cartier for polishing away old rhodium and adding new one can only be done a few times (like 3?), so I want to avoid that as much as possible. Thank you!



Hello!
I got a « service éclat » at Cartier on my WG Love that I wear for 10 years now (sorry I don’t know how to say this English). It is not as abrasive as a polish and it helped to really reduce the scratches on my bracelet. It almost looked new when I got it back!


----------



## scheurin

Thx. Could you share the cost?


----------



## Gringach

scheurin said:


> Thx. Could you share the cost?


Sorry wrong post


----------



## Chaton

Gringach said:


> Hello!
> I got a « service éclat » at Cartier on my WG Love that I wear for 10 years now (sorry I don’t know how to say this English). It is not as abrasive as a polish and it helped to really reduce the scratches on my bracelet. It almost looked new when I got it back!



I believe you are referring to the "Shine Treatment" that Cartier offers for free.  That is good to know that it took most of the scratches away.  This treatment differs from the "Polish Treatment".


----------



## Gringach

Chaton said:


> I believe you are referring to the "Shine Treatment" that Cartier offers for free.  That is good to know that it took most of the scratches away.  This treatment differs from the "Polish Treatment".


Yes, it should be this as it is free, in deed.
It is a good alternative to the polish and really makes a great difference. I would first go for this one before the polish as it might be sufficient


----------



## scheurin

Ah I see, it´s only the light posishing treatment. However you cannot do that on a WG rhodinated. This is why I got confused.


----------



## Purrrple

Chaton said:


> I believe you are referring to the "Shine Treatment" that Cartier offers for free.  That is good to know that it took most of the scratches away.  This treatment differs from the "Polish Treatment".



When you say shine treatment, is that the same as when I ask for a cleaning? Or do I specifically ask for shine treatment?


----------



## Gringach

When you say shine treatment, is that the same as when I ask for a cleaning? Or do I specifically ask for shine treatment?
[/QUOTE]
You have to ask for the shine treatment


----------



## Gringach

scheurin said:


> Ah I see, it´s only the light posishing treatment. However you cannot do that on a WG rhodinated. This is why I got confused.


Oh really? I didn’t know about this 
By the way, is the regular white gold Love not rhodinated when you first buy it?
As I thought it was but that the shine just left with time..


----------



## Chaton

Purrrple said:


> When you say shine treatment, is that the same as when I ask for a cleaning? Or do I specifically ask for shine treatment?



Cleaning could mean the cleaning solution to clean dirt, etc. that they immerse the items in - I have done this with my earrings and rings by them.

Shine & Polish Treatments are different:

Shine treatment https://www.cartier.com/en-us/services/care-adjust-repair/jewelry/adjust-or-repair/shining.html  vs.

Polish treatment:   https://www.cartier.com/en-us/services/care-adjust-repair/jewelry/adjust-or-repair/polishing.html


----------



## crushoncartier

Can someone clarify something?

I've heard a lot of people talking about the WG love bracelet & saying it's plated with rhodium. Are they all? I've seen some WG bracelets that look shiny and that I like, and then others look like matte metal which I don't love. Is this because some are plated differently, or am I so wrong on this?

I don't know why I was under the impression that the diamond love's are plated with rhodium which is what gives it the "shiny" look, but I've heard this somewhere. Is it accurate? I don't see anything saying this on the actual Cartier website, so maybe I'm making this all up LOL


----------



## fluffypants

crushoncartier said:


> Can someone clarify something?
> 
> I've heard a lot of people talking about the WG love bracelet & saying it's plated with rhodium. Are they all? I've seen some WG bracelets that look shiny and that I like, and then others look like matte metal which I don't love. Is this because some are plated differently, or am I so wrong on this?
> 
> I don't know why I was under the impression that the diamond love's are plated with rhodium which is what gives it the "shiny" look, but I've heard this somewhere. Is it accurate? I don't see anything saying this on the actual Cartier website, so maybe I'm making this all up LOL



I believe some people get the plain white gold love (a bit darker and more of a steel-y look) and then later on, they ask their SA to send it off to be plated with rhodium, giving it the shiny and white look. I've seen some posts on here that said it cost $250, but some SAs won't accommodate the request either?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/white-gold-love-question.1012206/

I just got my white diamond JUC and the SA said it was coated in rhodium. The plain white gold JUC is also rhodium plated now (it didn't used to be). The white diamond love is rhodium plated too.


----------



## scheurin

crushoncartier said:


> Can someone clarify something?
> 
> I've heard a lot of people talking about the WG love bracelet & saying it's plated with rhodium. Are they all? I've seen some WG bracelets that look shiny and that I like, and then others look like matte metal which I don't love. Is this because some are plated differently, or am I so wrong on this?
> 
> I don't know why I was under the impression that the diamond love's are plated with rhodium which is what gives it the "shiny" look, but I've heard this somewhere. Is it accurate? I don't see anything saying this on the actual Cartier website, so maybe I'm making this all up LOL



Reg WG Loves are not, all Loves w/diamonds *are* rhodinated. Hence stacking these 2 is not the best idea. You can clearly see the difference.


----------



## JOJA

crushoncartier said:


> Can someone clarify something?
> 
> I've heard a lot of people talking about the WG love bracelet & saying it's plated with rhodium. Are they all? I've seen some WG bracelets that look shiny and that I like, and then others look like matte metal which I don't love. Is this because some are plated differently, or am I so wrong on this?
> 
> I don't know why I was under the impression that the diamond love's are plated with rhodium which is what gives it the "shiny" look, but I've heard this somewhere. Is it accurate? I don't see anything saying this on the actual Cartier website, so maybe I'm making this all up LOL



My understanding is the white gold pieces with diamonds are rhodium plated and the pieces without diamonds are not unless otherwise stated.  I could be wrong but that’s how I understood it when I went in to try on some white gold items.


----------



## bbkctpf

Does the regular white gold love bracelet lose its shine overtime? Or is it the rhodium plated ones that lose its shine over time?


----------



## charleebear90

Hi, can anyone share photos + experiences with two loves (potentially going up a size if you were in-between or down a size)? I realize I am in a dilemma like most, where 16 is 'snug' but not a tight fit, and 17 is kinda 'huge' but not terrible huge, haha. 

I'm hoping to stack 2-3 over time and curious to hear/see what others have experienced stacking more than one Love after going with the 'bigger' size or the 'smaller' size. I find the 16 to be the right size but after trying it on and wearing a friends for a few days, it feels like it scratches my skin at times which can feel a bit annoying, and sometimes hits my protruding bone. Not sure if this gets better with time as it's only been 4 days.... I'm going to attach a picture of the 16 as I have to return it today, 





Thanks!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

bbkctpf said:


> Does the regular white gold love bracelet lose its shine overtime? Or is it the rhodium plated ones that lose its shine over time?



Classic white gold Love will lose its shine overtime. The rhodium plated bracelets (with diamonds) unless its the JUC will be shiny. I believe you can ask to have your white gold Love rhodium plated though for a few hundred dollars if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## charleebear90

missisa07 said:


> I bought the 16, and I kick myself for not sizing up to the 17.  I had to keep getting 16s for my stack since that was the original size I got, so now I'm kind of stuck with it.  If between sizes, I always recommend sizing up.


Hi- this is so helpful- not sure if i've asked you before, but i'm in this dilemma now. can you share more of your experience with this and any photos? i find the 16s to be my size but worry about comfort long run. 17 is bigger but super comfy. thanks so much!


----------



## charleebear90

Yk2366 said:


> Here are some pics! The colours are actually very subtle when worn together so you can’t really tell they’re diff unless you pay attention.  I love the combo; and I noticed that the two doesn’t clash with each other as much bc one sticks to my skin at diff parts of my arm or they shift together.
> 
> too early to tell but I don’t think it’ll scratch easily as the rose gold small is lighter than the regular.


Love the stack- i'm in same dilemma- i want two loves but after trying them on, the clanking drove me insane. does it get better over time?


----------



## charleebear90

twinzluvagrl said:


> Definitely try it in stores. I actually fit both the 15 and the 16... 16 is looser on me than the 15, but in order to stack - I opt. for 16... so who knows... it may just work for you as well. My wrists are pretty tiny as is as well... and I wear sz 47 (between sz 4-4.5) rings... so my fingers and wrists are pretty slender. Hope it gives you hope!


Hi- i find that one 16 scratches along my skin- when you stacked 2, did this stop?


----------



## charleebear90

SaRo_0 said:


> Love this stack! So much bling! Here’s my JUC 15 and Love 16. They are the same size.
> 
> View attachment 4869248


love this- do you find they make a ton of noise, (going a bit bigger)?


----------



## charleebear90

Lovelux2 said:


> I posted about this in another thread but wanted to see if anyone thinks the size 16 is looking too small on my wrist? I wanted to have a looser fit but the 17 was just huge and sliding down my palm! My wrist is 14.5cm at the bone and almost 14cm at the smallest point. Maybe I’m just not used to the bracelet yet but the 16 feels so snug!
> 
> View attachment 4877491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877493


what did you end up going with/ i'm in the same dilemma, haha


----------



## charleebear90

pinkdiamond765 said:


> I had my tennis bracelet sized to go with the Loves.
> 
> View attachment 4878416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878417


gorgeous stack, wow!! did you find that one love 'scratched' your skin? i felt that when trying on but wondering if it goes away and/or gets better with 2 loves?


----------



## crushoncartier

Thanks to everyone who answered my questions about the WG plated vs non-plate! 

If anyone has any pictures of the both as a comparison, I'd love to see!


----------



## avcbob

valz111 said:


> Love the stack- i'm in same dilemma- i want two loves but after trying them on, the clanking drove me insane. does it get better over time?


I like the clanking sound myself!


----------



## charleebear90

avcbob said:


> I like the clanking sound myself!


ok- maybe ill get used to it, haha. thanks again, looks great on you.


----------



## avcbob

valz111 said:


> ok- maybe ill get used to it, haha. thanks again, looks great on you.


As for the size issue, my wife had the same problem being between sizes when she got her first bracelet.  Stacking wasn't even something we had considered at that point. Then a year or so later, the idea of a second came to mind.  Then a third, then a fourth... Anyway, at this point shes very happy to have them on the loose side. 

Her Loves clank more than mine since they're looser.  We both like the sound and it helps us remember that we're wearing them!

As I'm always preaching on here, no matter how many you wear, Loctite is your friend!


----------



## SaRo_0

valz111 said:


> love this- do you find they make a ton of noise, (going a bit bigger)?


They do sometimes go over each other but I don’t mind it. I also do not wear the JUC 24/7, only the Love  hope it helps.


----------



## charleebear90

SaRo_0 said:


> They do sometimes go over each other but I don’t mind it. I also do not wear the JUC 24/7, only the Love  hope it helps.


Thanks! Did it take time to get used to the 16? Feel it kinda hurt the first few days but not it’s as bad. Still deciding between sizes -16/17. Have a friends on now to play w / size


----------



## scheurin

On multiple Loves: You get so much accustomed to them; they are soooo comfortable. I don't even notice my 7 Loves anymore. Unfortunately,...


----------



## SpicyTuna13

scheurin said:


> On multiple Loves: You get so much accustomed to them; they are soooo comfortable. I don't even notice my 7 Loves anymore. Unfortunately,...



Thank you for posting. I agree, these are super comfy. I currently have 4 Loves and am considering 2 more but was concerned 6 would be over the top. Your post makes me feel better.


----------



## charleebear90

Lovelux2 said:


> Finally got my size 16 love!
> 
> View attachment 4887744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887749


Looks awesome. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## charleebear90

pinkdiamond765 said:


> My wrist is 14cm and I wear a 16.


Hi, did you measure your wrist after the bone or before it for the 14cm measurement? I’m having a hard time with this haha.


----------



## blahblah2020

I currently have a size 16 love bracelet and a size 15 SM JUC. I’m not sure if I’m confident with the size now. I know Cartier recommends us to have it closer to our wrists but I’m seeing more and more people wearing more as an oversized bangle?

Can I get an opinion if you think these are fitting me too small?

I adjusted the chain on my baby love bracelet btw. It was so big I adjusted it so it will fit more snug lol


----------



## Chaton

blahblah2020 said:


> I currently have a size 16 love bracelet and a size 15 SM JUC. I’m not sure if I’m confident with the size now. I know Cartier recommends us to have it closer to our wrists but I’m seeing more and more people wearing more as an oversized bangle?
> 
> Can I get an opinion if you think these are fitting me too small?
> 
> I adjusted the chain on my baby love bracelet btw. It was so big I adjusted it so it will fit more snug lol



Is that as far as it goes down your wrist?  It does look snug to me.  I prefer a looser fit for more comfort and from what you are saying, sounds like you do too.  These items are new I assume?

I think Cartier tends to recommend the tight fit, but it seems most people on this forum prefer a looser fit.  I would size up.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

blahblah2020 said:


> I currently have a size 16 love bracelet and a size 15 SM JUC. I’m not sure if I’m confident with the size now. I know Cartier recommends us to have it closer to our wrists but I’m seeing more and more people wearing more as an oversized bangle?
> 
> Can I get an opinion if you think these are fitting me too small?
> 
> I adjusted the chain on my baby love bracelet btw. It was so big I adjusted it so it will fit more snug lol



I agree it looks snug to me as well. I think if you went one size up it would fit perfect.


----------



## Cclover2013

Happy 31st birthday to me  ❤ I was lucky enough to prepay for it before the price increase and pick in up in stores on my trip to Hawaii this past week


----------



## LuckyMe14

Cclover2013 said:


> Happy 31st birthday to me  ❤ I was lucky enough to prepay for it before the price increase and pick in up in stores on my trip to Hawaii this past week
> 
> View attachment 4899845


Congratulations 
It is very pretty!


----------



## Cclover2013

LuckyMe14 said:


> Congratulations
> It is very pretty!


Thank you ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## scheurin

Had a new idea - albeit crazy I know - to clean the Love bracelets. As you all know we should leave them on 24/7. Cleaning with soap once a while keeps them shiny which is satisfying at the first place. On the long run there will be "things" sticking on the bracelets especially in the wrinkles and spaces.

When being in a Cartier boutique I'm always astonished how good and clean my other items look when they are cleaned. So I ordered an ultrasonic cleaner device for some $35 which does its job the same way like at Cartier. Now to the good point: I even can place my wrist into the bath so that the upper part of the Loves are inside. Turning the Loves around the other side can be cleaned and voilà, they look like new but the scratches. Not sure what this does to my arm but besides a strange feeling nothing really happened.

I'm so happy to have my bracelets shining in the sun again.


----------



## Cat Fondler

scheurin said:


> Had a new idea - albeit crazy I know - to clean the Love bracelets. As you all know we should leave them on 24/7. Cleaning with soap once a while keeps them shiny which is satisfying at the first place. On the long run there will be "things" sticking on the bracelets especially in the wrinkles and spaces.
> 
> When being in a Cartier boutique I'm always astonished how good and clean my other items look when they are cleaned. So I ordered an ultrasonic cleaner device for some $35 which does its job the same way like at Cartier. Now to the good point: I even can place my wrist into the bath so that the upper part of the Loves are inside. Turning the Loves around the other side can be cleaned and voilà, they look like new but the scratches. Not sure what this does to my arm but besides a strange feeling nothing really happened.
> 
> I'm so happy to have my bracelets shining in the sun again.


Those ultrasonic cleaners are awesome. What a great idea you have to dip your bracelets while still on your wrist!


----------



## Katy Sarah

I wonder if anyone can answer a sizing question.  Does the bracelet size in centimeters, eg 16(cm), measure the inside or the outside of the bracelet?  I am trying to compare my possible size to my Tiffany Atlas bracelet, which is also a fitted oval shape.  My Tiffany bracelet is 16cm inside.  

My wrist size is 14-14.5cm (depending on how warm/cold I am) and I'm leaning towards a 16.  I'd like a snug fit but not tight.

Thanks!

Sarah


----------



## Himeko057

Katy Sarah said:


> I wonder if anyone can answer a sizing question.  Does the bracelet size in centimeters, eg 16(cm), measure the inside or the outside of the bracelet?  I am trying to compare my possible size to my Tiffany Atlas bracelet, which is also a fitted oval shape.  My Tiffany bracelet is 16cm inside.
> 
> My wrist size is 14-14.5cm (depending on how warm/cold I am) and I'm leaning towards a 16.  I'd like a snug fit but not tight.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sarah



I just measured my size 16 bracelet and I’m pretty sure the 16 cm is measured from the inside. I measured the outside it was more than 16 cm (~16.7). I have a very similar wrist measurement to you and I would say my bracelet is a snug fit that still has movement.


----------



## Katy Sarah

That's really helpful, thank you so much!


----------



## XCCX

Cclover2013 said:


> Happy 31st birthday to me  ❤ I was lucky enough to prepay for it before the price increase and pick in up in stores on my trip to Hawaii this past week
> 
> View attachment 4899845


Happy Birthday!!! Stunning bracelet and we are twins


----------



## merekat703

Anyone have a picture of a thin next to the regular?


----------



## Cclover2013

XCCX said:


> Happy Birthday!!! Stunning bracelet and we are twins


Yay ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## pink20pink

Hello.

I have a Cartier small love bracelet in yellow gold. I would like to buy another bracelet to stack it with. Any suggestions on what it would look good with? I'm open to any luxury jewelry brand. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicole0612

pink20pink said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have a Cartier small love bracelet in yellow gold. I would like to buy another bracelet to stack it with. Any suggestions on what it would look good with? I'm open to any luxury jewelry brand. Thanks in advance!


It depends on the look you want.
The most popular pairings would be:
1) A second Love (thin, regular, partial diamond, full diamond, mixed metal or same metal, rainbow)
2) JUC (Regular or thin, with or without diamonds).

Other pairing ideas in no particular order: Cartier Clash or Ecrou, Hermes gold CDC/diamond CDC, VCA perlee line.

These are all options for other bangle style (not chain or softer style), but there are many of these as well.

Check out IG for Cartier small/thin Love or the stacking threads here on tpf for ideas!


----------



## k5ml3k

Just got my first one (regular yellow gold) for our 15th year anniversary/push present and OMG I love it so much!! I've been wanting one for so long but wanted it for a special occasion. I'm so thankful and can't stop smiling  My SA was so gracious too and added a couple of little goodies. She made the whole experience so pleasant and such a great memory


----------



## pink20pink

nicole0612 said:


> It depends on the look you want.
> The most popular pairings would be:
> 1) A second Love (thin, regular, partial diamond, full diamond, mixed metal or same metal, rainbow)
> 2) JUC (Regular or thin, with or without diamonds).
> 
> Other pairing ideas in no particular order: Cartier Clash or Ecrou, Hermes gold CDC/diamond CDC, VCA perlee line.
> 
> These are all options for other bangle style (not chain or softer style), but there are many of these as well.
> 
> Check out IG for Cartier small/thin Love or the stacking threads here on tpf for ideas!



I will look into those. Thank you so much for your suggestions!


----------



## nicole0612

pink20pink said:


> I will look into those. Thank you so much for your suggestions!


Glad to give you some ideas!


----------



## YLN

Finally, Pre-Xmas presents   from hubby. At first purchased the Cariter Love regular in YG (16) feels too chunky not so lady and classic for me next day exchange to thin version for Cartier Love in YG (17) and JUC in RG with diamond (16) to matches my white gold all around diamond bracelet. Was hesitating to get this combi in the beginning, both in YG was not my choice either, YG, RG and WG will show the combi contrast differently.


----------



## Bronzi522

merekat703 said:


> Anyone have a picture of a thin next to the regular?


----------



## YLN

Pics taken without my white gold diamond bracelet only Cartier Love in YG (17) and JUV in RG diamond (16) both in SM. Although SA suggest my waist fit better in 15 for JUV and 16 for love, personally prefer loosen to suit my comfy waist (14.5).


----------



## YLN

Hi ladies,
Appreciate your comments ↓
Is this combination good ► Cartier Love in YG (17) and JUV in RG diamond (16) both in SM ◄ 
or should get both Rose/Yellow Gold?


----------



## sacha1009

YLN said:


> Hi ladies,
> Appreciate your comments ↓
> Is this combination good ► Cartier Love in YG (17) and JUV in RG diamond (16) both in SM ◄
> or should get both Rose/Yellow Gold?


I have combo JUC small rose gold and small love rose gold..sharing my combo..


----------



## YLN

sacha1009 said:


> I have combo JUC small rose gold and small love rose gold..sharing my combo..


Thanks babe, Is it same size or different?


----------



## scheurin

Just thinking a bit... The 7 Loves and the 3 Panthère rings were the perfect buy for me. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## cartier_love

crushoncartier said:


> Can someone clarify something?
> 
> I've heard a lot of people talking about the WG love bracelet & saying it's plated with rhodium. Are they all? I've seen some WG bracelets that look shiny and that I like, and then others look like matte metal which I don't love. Is this because some are plated differently, or am I so wrong on this?
> 
> I don't know why I was under the impression that the diamond love's are plated with rhodium which is what gives it the "shiny" look, but I've heard this somewhere. Is it accurate? I don't see anything saying this on the actual Cartier website, so maybe I'm making this all up LOL



The plain WG are not plated. The diamond ones are plated. The plain WG JUC is plated. It will cost about $200 and 2 weeks for them to plate the plain WG. If you don't plate the WG, it will turn gray over time. Some people like the gray look.


----------



## avcbob

cartier_love said:


> The plain WG are not plated. The diamond ones are plated. The plain WG JUC is plated. It will cost about $200 and 2 weeks for them to plate the plain WG. If you don't plate the WG, it will turn gray over time. Some people like the gray look.


I had my WG plated after the fact and it looks great now!


----------



## lilpolliwolli

scheurin said:


> Just thinking a bit... The 7 Loves and the 3 Panthère rings were the perfect buy for me. Couldn't be happier.



Hi scheurin! May I ask if all your 7 loves are the original version? I would like to get a 3rd Love and not sure if I would like to stick with original or get my first thin version


----------



## scheurin

No, mixed:

1 original
1 w/diamonds
1 small w/diamonds
2 thin pavé
2 rainbow


----------



## crushoncartier

Does anyone have a WG plated vs non-plated and can include a picture? Or include a picture of whatever you have in hopes someone else will upload an image? I'd love to see the differences side by side!


----------



## Tonimichelle

crushoncartier said:


> Does anyone have a WG plated vs non-plated and can include a picture? Or include a picture of whatever you have in hopes someone else will upload an image? I'd love to see the differences side by side!


This may help hopefully! I purchased a preowned Love with the old style screws a couple of years ago that had been rhodium plated. The cuff I purchased from Cartier so no rhodium. I actually prefer without as it’s a softer looking colour to me and I liked the fact that there was no plating that could start wearing off so I had the rhodium removed from my bangle after I purchased it.


----------



## jaskg144

Received my LOVE that has the old screw system, found one in basically brand new condition for an amazing price. The screws are so sturdy and there is absolutely no way they could even become loose, even unscrewing them was difficult for my fiancee - it's a Christmas/early wedding present, so he refused to screw it onto my wrist until Christmas day  but he did let me try it on for size before he hid it for Christmas (and he put tape on it so he didn't have to screw it closed  lol)


----------



## sacha1009

YLN said:


> Thanks babe, Is it same size or different?


Different..My JUC 16 and my love is 17


----------



## chocolateolive

Hi all, I’m really interested in this full pave/ceramic love bracelet.

I have 4 love bracelets in size 16–can this full pave one be worn with the regular love bracelets and fit in uniformly? Or is it much thicker/bigger?

Can the full pave love also be worn 24/7 and never be taken off or is it more high maintenance?

thanks!


----------



## scheurin

chocolateolive said:


> Hi all, I’m really interested in this full pave/ceramic love bracelet. I have 4 love bracelets in size 16–can this full pave one be worn with the regular love bracelets and fit in uniformly? Or is it much thicker/bigger?



As you already have other 4 I would definitely NOT get the reg pavé. Tried it with mine (I have 7 in total) - just looks ugly  with its thickness. So I went with 2 small pavés. MUCH better, in fact just  

I do not like the ceramic but that is my personal preference.


----------



## chocolateolive

scheurin said:


> As you already have other 4 I would definitely NOT get the reg pavé. Tried it with mine (I have 7 in total) - just looks ugly  with its thickness. So I went with 2 small pavés. MUCH better, in fact just
> 
> I do not like the ceramic but that is my personal preference.



Whether it sticks out or not is exactly what I wanted to know—thank you!


----------



## avcbob

chocolateolive said:


> Whether it sticks out or not is exactly what I wanted to know—thank you!


.


scheurin said:


> As you already have other 4 I would definitely NOT get the reg pavé. Tried it with mine (I have 7 in total) - just looks ugly  with its thickness. So I went with 2 small pavés. MUCH better, in fact just
> 
> I do not like the ceramic but that is my personal preference.


.


----------



## avcbob

scheurin said:


> As you already have other 4 I would definitely NOT get the reg pavé. Tried it with mine (I have 7 in total) - just looks ugly  with its thickness. So I went with 2 small pavés. MUCH better, in fact just
> 
> I do not like the ceramic but that is my personal preference.


Do you wear your thin Pave loves 24/7??  My wife is looking for a thin pave, but also wants to wear it all the time and doesn't know if that's a good idea.


----------



## chocolateolive

avcbob said:


> Do you wear your thin Pave loves 24/7??  My wife is looking for a thin pave, but also wants to wear it all the time and doesn't know if that's a good idea.



I also have a thin pave and I wear it 24/7/365–NEVER take it off. I wipe the floors, workout, shower, paint, etc with it on. 

Actually stays looking better than my regular loves because it doesn’t get scratched up looking!


----------



## scheurin

chocolateolive said:


> I also have a thin pave and I wear it 24/7/365–NEVER take it off. I wipe the floors, workout, shower, paint, etc with it on.



Paint?


----------



## springtoaction

i have a thin WG pave i’ve worn nonstop since july and i am a very active person who is hard on my stuff. it looks great, there’s some scratching on the sides but you really have to look. i added a regular RG (10 diamond) few weeks ago and it already looks like it’s been through the ringer, one of the edges even got jagged and i have no clue from where.


----------



## jammy41007

Hi, did Cartier ever produce a 9ct (375) version of the LOVE Bracelet? I've seen one for sale with 4 diamonds that looks authentic but I have never seen them retailed so no idea of a good price?


----------



## Chaton

jammy41007 said:


> Hi, did Cartier ever produce a 9ct (375) version of the LOVE Bracelet? I've seen one for sale with 4 diamonds that looks authentic but I have never seen them retailed so no idea of a good price?



I am confused.  Are you talking 9 karat gold content?  I would not buy anything less than 18 karat gold.  9 karat really doesn't have any worth - real or not.


----------



## crushoncartier

I can't find the thin pave love on Cartier's website... Do you have to call specifically for item availability? Does anyone know about how much it is?


----------



## lilpikachu

crushoncartier said:


> I can't find the thin pave love on Cartier's website... Do you have to call specifically for item availability? Does anyone know about how much it is?


The yellow gold version is $39,100AUD (REF N6710617)
The white gold version is $41,800AUD (REF N6710817)


----------



## NSB

chocolateolive said:


> I also have a thin pave and I wear it 24/7/365–NEVER take it off. I wipe the floors, workout, shower, paint, etc with it on.
> 
> Actually stays looking better than my regular loves because it doesn’t get scratched up looking!


What color gold is your love with diamonds?


----------



## chocolateolive

NSB said:


> What color gold is your love with diamonds?



Pink/rose gold


----------



## Beautybuyerny

Hi guys, I have reading posts here for the longest time, but finally decided to share. Like many of you, I've wanted to buy a love  bracelet for years. I am a guy by the way, and the bracelet was designed to be unisex. After A LOT of research, I came across a vintage one from 1969. Yes, 1969 (it's engraved). The year the bracelet was actually designed. I actually connected with the owner (who is in her 90s) and her assistant and there is actually a beautiful story to it. Frankly, I have no reason to believe it's a fake at all. Even the Cartier box itself smells that old (which to me is a good thing...love that vintage smell of objects that have had a prior life). Anyway I love that I found a piece with a story...the design is actually slightly different from the modern ones...it is slightly thinner and not as thick, which turns out I actually prefer for me. The modern design is beautiful in its own right, but I find it a little too square and "chunky" for me if that makes sense. Too blingy for me...I was afraid I'd look like a mobster with a substantial gold piece (I am Mediterranean and do have very hairy arms). Anyway, I love the story of it, the slightly different design and the fact that it is the old screw system...I've read about so many problems with the new screw...don't you guys think that things in the past were just better quality and built to last, as opposed to today? TVs, electronics all lasted decades...and now, not so much (capitalism at its finest...things do not last as much nowadays to makes us keep buying). I can't believe I am wearing a bracelet from 1969, the year Stonewall happened, the moon landing happened...and the designer Aldo Cipullo was still alive...and this is what he intended for the bracelet to look like. What do you think??? P.S.: Sorry about the long post...I have nobody to share my excitement with. My partner is sick of hearing me talk about it!


----------



## jaskg144

Beautybuyerny said:


> Hi guys, I have reading posts here for the longest time, but finally decided to share. Like many of you, I've wanted to buy a love  bracelet for years. I am a guy by the way, and the bracelet was designed to be unisex. After A LOT of research, I came across a vintage one from 1969. Yes, 1969 (it's engraved). The year the bracelet was actually designed. I actually connected with the owner (who is in her 90s) and her assistant and there is actually a beautiful story to it. Frankly, I have no reason to believe it's a fake at all. Even the Cartier box itself smells that old (which to me is a good thing...love that vintage smell of objects that have had a prior life). Anyway I love that I found a piece with a story...the design is actually slightly different from the modern ones...it is slightly thinner and not as thick, which turns out I actually prefer for me. The modern design is beautiful in its own right, but I find it a little too square and "chunky" for me if that makes sense. Too blingy for me...I was afraid I'd look like a mobster with a substantial gold piece (I am Mediterranean and do have very hairy arms). Anyway, I love the story of it, the slightly different design and the fact that it is the old screw system...I've read about so many problems with the new screw...don't you guys think that things in the past were just better quality and built to last, as opposed to today? TVs, electronics all lasted decades...and now, not so much (capitalism at its finest...things do not last as much nowadays to makes us keep buying). I can't believe I am wearing a bracelet from 1969, the year Stonewall happened, the moon landing happened...and the designer Aldo Cipullo was still alive...and this is what he intended for the bracelet to look like. What do you think??? P.S.: Sorry about the long post...I have nobody to share my excitement with. My partner is sick of hearing me talk about it!
> 
> View attachment 4915037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915039



Gorgeous! I love how enthusiastic you are about the story behind it. This piece will be with you for life, just like it was for it's previous owner  congratulations!


----------



## umamanikam

Beautybuyerny said:


> Hi guys, I have reading posts here for the longest time, but finally decided to share. Like many of you, I've wanted to buy a love  bracelet for years. I am a guy by the way, and the br
> 
> 
> Beautybuyerny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have reading posts here for the longest time, but finally decided to share. Like many of you, I've wanted to buy a love  bracelet for years. I am a guy by the way, and the bracelet was designed to be unisex. After A LOT of research, I came across a vintage one from 1969. Yes, 1969 (it's engraved). The year the bracelet was actually designed. I actually connected with the ow
Click to expand...


----------



## umamanikam

Beautybuyerny said:


> Hi guys, I have reading posts here for the longest time, but finally decided to share. Like many of you, I've wanted to buy a love  bracelet for years. I am a guy by the way, and the bracelet was designed to be unisex. After A LOT of research, I came across a vintage one from 1969. Yes, 1969 (it's engraved). The year the bracelet was actually designed. I actually connected with the owner (who is in her 90s) and her assistant and there is actually a beautiful story to it. Frankly, I have no reason to believe it's a fake at all. Even the Cartier box itself smells that old (which to me is a good thing...love that vintage smell of objects that have had a prior life). Anyway I love that I found a piece with a story...the design is actually slightly different from the modern ones...it is slightly thinner and not as thick, which turns out I actually prefer for me. The modern design is beautiful in its own right, but I find it a little too square and "chunky" for me if that makes sense. Too blingy for me...I was afraid I'd look like a mobster with a substantial gold piece (I am Mediterranean and do have very hairy arms). Anyway, I love the story of it, the slightly different design and the fact that it is the old screw system...I've read about so many problems with the new screw...don't you guys think that things in the past were just better quality and built to last, as opposed to today? TVs, electronics all lasted decades...and now, not so much (capitalism at its finest...things do not last as much nowadays to makes us keep buying). I can't believe I am wearing a bracelet from 1969, the year Stonewall happened, the moon landing happened...and the designer Aldo Cipullo was still alive...and this is what he intended for the bracelet to look like. What do you think??? P.S.: Sorry about the long post...I have nobody to share my excitement with. My partner is sick of hearing me talk about it!
> 
> View attachment 4915037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915039


correct me if I am wrong but where the pieces then plated with gold and not made with gold


----------



## Beautybuyerny

umamanikam said:


> correct me if I am wrong but where the pieces then plated with gold and not made with gold


Yes and no. I've done my fair share of research and the very earliest ones were indeed plated, but soon after Cartier started making them in solid gold. This one is a solid 18k piece...I even took it to a local jeweler to confirm. And in the 70s they also came up with a limited edition gold-plated one (Charles Revson)...that's why people have to be super careful when buying online. I have seen the Charles Revson edition being sold as if it's the real deal and sold for the same price as if it were a solid gold, but it's not. My mantra with big purchases is always, research, research, research!


----------



## JOJA

Beautybuyerny said:


> Hi guys, I have reading posts here for the longest time, but finally decided to share. Like many of you, I've wanted to buy a love  bracelet for years. I am a guy by the way, and the bracelet was designed to be unisex. After A LOT of research, I came across a vintage one from 1969. Yes, 1969 (it's engraved). The year the bracelet was actually designed. I actually connected with the owner (who is in her 90s) and her assistant and there is actually a beautiful story to it. Frankly, I have no reason to believe it's a fake at all. Even the Cartier box itself smells that old (which to me is a good thing...love that vintage smell of objects that have had a prior life). Anyway I love that I found a piece with a story...the design is actually slightly different from the modern ones...it is slightly thinner and not as thick, which turns out I actually prefer for me. The modern design is beautiful in its own right, but I find it a little too square and "chunky" for me if that makes sense. Too blingy for me...I was afraid I'd look like a mobster with a substantial gold piece (I am Mediterranean and do have very hairy arms). Anyway, I love the story of it, the slightly different design and the fact that it is the old screw system...I've read about so many problems with the new screw...don't you guys think that things in the past were just better quality and built to last, as opposed to today? TVs, electronics all lasted decades...and now, not so much (capitalism at its finest...things do not last as much nowadays to makes us keep buying). I can't believe I am wearing a bracelet from 1969, the year Stonewall happened, the moon landing happened...and the designer Aldo Cipullo was still alive...and this is what he intended for the bracelet to look like. What do you think??? P.S.: Sorry about the long post...I have nobody to share my excitement with. My partner is sick of hearing me talk about it!
> 
> View attachment 4915037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915039


I love everything about this story!  Congrats and wear it in good health!  Oh, and welcome to the Cartier club ~ warning, it’s a slippery slope, lol.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Beautybuyerny said:


> Hi guys, I have reading posts here for the longest time, but finally decided to share. Like many of you, I've wanted to buy a love  bracelet for years. I am a guy by the way, and the bracelet was designed to be unisex. After A LOT of research, I came across a vintage one from 1969. Yes, 1969 (it's engraved). The year the bracelet was actually designed. I actually connected with the owner (who is in her 90s) and her assistant and there is actually a beautiful story to it. Frankly, I have no reason to believe it's a fake at all. Even the Cartier box itself smells that old (which to me is a good thing...love that vintage smell of objects that have had a prior life). Anyway I love that I found a piece with a story...the design is actually slightly different from the modern ones...it is slightly thinner and not as thick, which turns out I actually prefer for me. The modern design is beautiful in its own right, but I find it a little too square and "chunky" for me if that makes sense. Too blingy for me...I was afraid I'd look like a mobster with a substantial gold piece (I am Mediterranean and do have very hairy arms). Anyway, I love the story of it, the slightly different design and the fact that it is the old screw system...I've read about so many problems with the new screw...don't you guys think that things in the past were just better quality and built to last, as opposed to today? TVs, electronics all lasted decades...and now, not so much (capitalism at its finest...things do not last as much nowadays to makes us keep buying). I can't believe I am wearing a bracelet from 1969, the year Stonewall happened, the moon landing happened...and the designer Aldo Cipullo was still alive...and this is what he intended for the bracelet to look like. What do you think??? P.S.: Sorry about the long post...I have nobody to share my excitement with. My partner is sick of hearing me talk about it!
> 
> View attachment 4915037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915039


That is so cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beautybuyerny

JOJA said:


> I love everything about this story!  Congrats and wear it in good health!  Oh, and welcome to the Cartier club ~ warning, it’s a slippery slope, lol.



Thank you! And I totally get what you are saying about the slippery slope.  Saw pictures of Larry King rocking a white and yellow gold together and I am tempted to do the same already. He was already rocking the Love stacking waaaay before the Kardashians!  Love when guys rock the love!


----------



## kitty nyc

Congratulations and I’m so jealous of your 1969 piece!!! I bought my first two love bracelets with the new screw system and they have been giving me grief ever since. One fell off my wrist at home and I have to constantly check that they’re tight. Want to trade them for the old screw system!



Beautybuyerny said:


> Thank you! And I totally get what you are saying about the slippery slope.  Saw pictures of Larry King rocking a white and yellow gold together and I am tempted to do the same already. He was already rocking the Love stacking waaaay before the Kardashians!  Love when guys rock the love!


----------



## Lookelou

Beautybuyerny said:


> Hi guys, I have reading posts here for the longest time, but finally decided to share. Like many of you, I've wanted to buy a love  bracelet for years. I am a guy by the way, and the bracelet was designed to be unisex. After A LOT of research, I came across a vintage one from 1969. Yes, 1969 (it's engraved). The year the bracelet was actually designed. I actually connected with the owner (who is in her 90s) and her assistant and there is actually a beautiful story to it. Frankly, I have no reason to believe it's a fake at all. Even the Cartier box itself smells that old (which to me is a good thing...love that vintage smell of objects that have had a prior life). Anyway I love that I found a piece with a story...the design is actually slightly different from the modern ones...it is slightly thinner and not as thick, which turns out I actually prefer for me. The modern design is beautiful in its own right, but I find it a little too square and "chunky" for me if that makes sense. Too blingy for me...I was afraid I'd look like a mobster with a substantial gold piece (I am Mediterranean and do have very hairy arms). Anyway, I love the story of it, the slightly different design and the fact that it is the old screw system...I've read about so many problems with the new screw...don't you guys think that things in the past were just better quality and built to last, as opposed to today? TVs, electronics all lasted decades...and now, not so much (capitalism at its finest...things do not last as much nowadays to makes us keep buying). I can't believe I am wearing a bracelet from 1969, the year Stonewall happened, the moon landing happened...and the designer Aldo Cipullo was still alive...and this is what he intended for the bracelet to look like. What do you think??? P.S.: Sorry about the long post...I have nobody to share my excitement with. My partner is sick of hearing me talk about it!
> 
> View attachment 4915037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915039


CONGRATULATIONS!  And thank you for sharing!  I am a fan of vintage and I can only hope that someone will want to wear my Loves, with love, when I no longer can.


----------



## avcbob

kitty nyc said:


> Congratulations and I’m so jealous of your 1969 piece!!! I bought my first two love bracelets with the new screw system and they have been giving me grief ever since. One fell off my wrist at home and I have to constantly check that they’re tight. Want to trade them for the old screw system!


Put a little Loctite on the screws and you'll have no more problems with loose screws! My wife has two Loves with different variations of the old system and they come loose too.


----------



## kitty nyc

avcbob said:


> Put a little Loctite on the screws and you'll have no more problems with loose screws! My wife has two Loves with different variations of the old system and they come loose too.


Wow that is good to know, thank you! Can she still remove the bracelets with the loctite? And which version did she use?


----------



## avcbob

kitty nyc said:


> Wow that is good to know, thank you! Can she still remove the bracelets with the loctite? And which version did she use?


Yes, the screws still come out with no problem, it just takes a little torque and a larger jewelers screwdriver. Part of the problem causing the loose screw issue is that you can't get them tight enough with the Cartier screwdriver.  It's sexy but useless! We put Loctite on all Loves here, old or new system.  I believe it's Purple Loctite that I use, but double check before you get it. For sure don't use Red or Blue or the screws won't come out...ever!

It's just not worth the hassle of checking the screws all the time and/or worrying about your precious bracelet falling off.  Many will say you shouldn't have to use Loctite, and maybe you shouldn't, but I consider it insurance.


----------



## scheurin

You may remove the bracelets thereafter but you are strongly advised not to do so.


----------



## Beautybuyerny

kitty nyc said:


> Congratulations and I’m so jealous of your 1969 piece!!! I bought my first two love bracelets with the new screw system and they have been giving me grief ever since. One fell off my wrist at home and I have to constantly check that they’re tight. Want to trade them for the old screw system!


I am so sorry you are having trouble with your Loves. Did you buy them at Cartier or were they pre-owned? I went the pre-owned route because I am not rich by any stretch of the imagination and saving $1500 or more for pre-owned is a big deal for me. I was super scared to buy a pre-owned with the new screw system...because honestly, there is no way to know the condition of new screw mechanism with a pre-owned. What if you end up buying a faulty one? I have no clue why Cartier changed the screw system...I get that people would lose the screws. Things happen, but wouldn't you think to be extra careful when you pay thousands of dollars for something? I know some people have no issues, but I've heard so many horror stories with the new system. And I have even seen people selling half of the bracelet (yes, half), online, and they were all the new screw system...makes you wonder doesn't it? I don't think too many people were using Loctite in the past to be honest. I do think the old ones were just made better. And with the new ones, you are supposed to put them on in a very specific way...I don't know, but switching to the new system was a big miss for Cartier imo. I've heard of the purple Loctite "trick" too, but make sure you research. Or take them to Cartier if you bought them there. I watched a video of a woman who had to exchange her Love three times!  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Chaton

avcbob said:


> Yes, the screws still come out with no problem, it just takes a little torque and a larger jewelers screwdriver. Part of the problem causing the loose screw issue is that you can't get them tight enough with the Cartier screwdriver.  It's sexy but useless! We put Loctite on all Loves here, old or new system.  I believe it's Purple Loctite that I use, but double check before you get it. For sure don't use Red or Blue or the screws won't come out...ever!
> 
> It's just not worth the hassle of checking the screws all the time and/or worrying about your precious bracelet falling off.  Many will say you shouldn't have to use Loctite, and maybe you shouldn't, but I consider it insurance.



Speaking of a better screwdriver, you are right on that also.  I noticed when I went to get my engraving done, the Service Advisor used a steel screwdriver of sorts, more like a tool, probably more similar to what you are describing.  I should have asked him on the spot the info on it, etc!

I’ll have to make a note and ask him when he contacts me on my engraving update, and if I get the info on it, I’ll post here for everyone.


----------



## kitty nyc

That would be great, I’ll need that screwdriver!





Chaton said:


> Speaking of a better screwdriver, you are right on that also.  I noticed when I went to get my engraving done, the Service Advisor used a steel screwdriver of sorts, more like a tool, probably more similar to what you are describing.  I should have asked him on the spot the info on it, etc!
> 
> I’ll have to make a note and ask him when he contacts me on my engraving update, and if I get the info on it, I’ll post here for everyone.


----------



## kitty nyc

I got mine from the boutique and already had to switch out one of them for a new one. I also got the screws replaced on the other one and haven’t worn it yet. The associate said I’ll need to keep checking on the screws for the life of the bracelets...



Beautybuyerny said:


> I am so sorry you are having trouble with your Loves. Did you buy them at Cartier or were they pre-owned? I went the pre-owned route because I am not rich by any stretch of the imagination and saving $1500 or more for pre-owned is a big deal for me. I was super scared to buy a pre-owned with the new screw system...because honestly, there is no way to know the condition of new screw mechanism with a pre-owned. What if you end up buying a faulty one? I have no clue why Cartier changed the screw system...I get that people would lose the screws. Things happen, but wouldn't you think to be extra careful when you pay thousands of dollars for something? I know some people have no issues, but I've heard so many horror stories with the new system. And I have even seen people selling half of the bracelet (yes, half), online, and they were all the new screw system...makes you wonder doesn't it? I don't think too many people were using Loctite in the past to be honest. I do think the old ones were just made better. And with the new ones, you are supposed to put them on in a very specific way...I don't know, but switching to the new system was a big miss for Cartier imo. I've heard of the purple Loctite "trick" too, but make sure you research. Or take them to Cartier if you bought them there. I watched a video of a woman who had to exchange her Love three times!  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## nicole0612

Beautybuyerny said:


> I am so sorry you are having trouble with your Loves. Did you buy them at Cartier or were they pre-owned? I went the pre-owned route because I am not rich by any stretch of the imagination and saving $1500 or more for pre-owned is a big deal for me. I was super scared to buy a pre-owned with the new screw system...because honestly, there is no way to know the condition of new screw mechanism with a pre-owned. What if you end up buying a faulty one? I have no clue why Cartier changed the screw system...I get that people would lose the screws. Things happen, but wouldn't you think to be extra careful when you pay thousands of dollars for something? I know some people have no issues, but I've heard so many horror stories with the new system. And I have even seen people selling half of the bracelet (yes, half), online, and they were all the new screw system...makes you wonder doesn't it? I don't think too many people were using Loctite in the past to be honest. I do think the old ones were just made better. And with the new ones, you are supposed to put them on in a very specific way...I don't know, but switching to the new system was a big miss for Cartier imo. I've heard of the purple Loctite "trick" too, but make sure you research. Or take them to Cartier if you bought them there. I watched a video of a woman who had to exchange her Love three times!  Good luck and keep us posted!


My oldest version is like a tank and still does not come unscrewed. I have 2 with the old screw system that do come unscrewed though. The screws just get stripped over time. For me, stacking definitely makes them more likely to unscrew. I have one bracelet in France to be repaired with the old screw system (the screw totally fell out and the bracelet was gaping open and would have fallen off if I didn’t happen to check it) and another bracelet with the old screw system which will probably need to go as well. I purchased the loctite purple, so just deciding if I want to go that route first. I also have one with the new screw system that loosens, and another with the new screw system that does not. It is just the nature of the bracelet I think.


----------



## Chaton

nicole0612 said:


> My oldest version is like a tank and still does not come unscrewed. I have 2 with the old screw system that do come unscrewed though. The screws just get stripped over time. For me, stacking definitely makes them more likely to unscrew. I have one bracelet in France to be repaired with the old screw system (the screw totally fell out and the bracelet was gaping open and would have fallen off if I didn’t happen to check it) and another bracelet with the old screw system which will probably need to go as well. I purchased the loctite purple, so just deciding if I want to go that route first. I also have one with the new screw system that loosens, and another with the new screw system that does not. It is just the nature of the bracelet I think.



I'm glad you posted.  Prior to purchasing my Loves, I did a lot of research and watched a lot of videos about whether or not the Love is worth it, and my conclusion is that it is!!  Despite many horror stories of both the old and new system having issues as well as the lucky ones that did not have issues on either designs, I was not deterred by these horror stories.  Perhaps the older version does provide more stability as it appears to me to have a longer screw system; thus, the screws are somewhat raised from the rest of the bracelet, but from many stories I have read, just as yours, there is no guarantee.  

It is the nature of the bracelet as it is the nature of screws to become loose with vibrations.  It's just physics.  Here's a thread that contains a good article I read that explains it.






						Cartier Love bracelet fell off - solutions?
					

OMG I am in tears and SO UPSET. I bought it September 5th!! I HATE the new screw system I swear... so so so upset. Going to go file a police report now.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Therefore, if you do constantly have issues with your bracelet, I have been swayed and agree with @avcbob - use Loctite!  It's the only solution and as he says, "insurance" and peace of mind!


----------



## Chaton

lovecartier said:


> Okay, here's the skinny on it:
> 
> Yellow gold, sans diamonds: $3,600
> Yellow gold, half diamonds (5): $7,250
> Yellow gold, full diamonds (10): (Removed, I'm not sure it was accurate - around $11,000?)
> 
> Rose gold - same structure as yellow
> 
> White gold, sans diamonds - $4,200
> White gold, half diamonds - $7,550
> White gold, full diamonds - I do not know
> Love Charity "string" bracelet
> 
> White gold (2007) - $475, $100 to charity
> Rose gold (2006) - $475, $100 to charity
> Rose gold and white gold together (2008) - $975 (or $990?), $200 to charity




It's always good to see posts like this - another reason way the Love is worth it because it appreciates so much over the years!

I hope they will bring back the 6 diamond Love.  I think they removed it because they could make more of a profit on the 4 diamond Love and then the jump to the 10 diamond Love - it's just my assumption, but I don't know.

I did inquire about it in store, and the SA stated that he thinks they removed it from circulation about 6-7 years ago.  However, as Cartier does custom items, if I were to order it, the mark up on things is usually 30% which I don't think is worth it, and if my research is correct, at one point the 6 diamond Love was priced at $12,600 - fingers-crossed they will eventually bring it back because it was so well-balanced in my opinion!


----------



## Jetsetmax

I agree completely with @avcbob and using Loctite for piece of mind.  Its commonly used by wristwatch companies to keep screws in bracelets from coming loose over time.  I don't stack bracelets, but from what I've heard it's a more common issue if yous stack bracelets.  The other thing I do is I insure my Love bracelets.  So if something unfortunately does happen to one, it's not a complete loss, and I'll get a check to replace it/them.


----------



## nicole0612

Chaton said:


> I'm glad you posted.  Prior to purchasing my Loves, I did a lot of research and watched a lot of videos about whether or not the Love is worth it, and my conclusion is that it is!!  Despite many horror stories of both the old and new system having issues as well as the lucky ones that did not have issues on either designs, I was not deterred by these horror stories.  Perhaps the older version does provide more stability as it appears to me to have a longer screw system; thus, the screws are somewhat raised from the rest of the bracelet, but from many stories I have read, just as yours, there is no guarantee.
> 
> It is the nature of the bracelet as it is the nature of screws to become loose with vibrations.  It's just physics.  Here's a thread that contains a good article I read that explains it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Love bracelet fell off - solutions?
> 
> 
> OMG I am in tears and SO UPSET. I bought it September 5th!! I HATE the new screw system I swear... so so so upset. Going to go file a police report now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, if you do constantly have issues with your bracelet, I have been swayed and agree with @avcbob - use Loctite!  It's the only solution and as he says, "insurance" and peace of mind!



I agree! Anything of value is worth a little effort to check once in awhile, it is not an inconvenience. The great informative posts here swayed me on the loctite, and actually also reading the reviews of the product, since I realized that so many people needed to use it, the majority for engine and bike parts. They just took it as matter of fact that they needed to use loctite to protect against screws coming loose with vibration and then felt secure to ride a motorcycle down the highway afterwards! So it should be sufficient for a bracelet!


----------



## Beautybuyerny

Wow, I appreciate that more "seasoned" Love owners shared their experiences! I agree with what everyone said. My theory as far as them changing the screws is that it was more practical from a business standpoint. As the Love grew in popularity and became more mass produced, having the screws be a part of the design was more practical. Can you imagine all these Love owners losing screws and Cartier constantly having to replace them? Production-wise, it just didn't make sense! While I do think the old system is better, that shouldn't deter someone from buying the new system Love. Everything in life requires maintenance if you think about it, so a little Loctite shouldn't be a deal breaker!


----------



## Chaton

kitty nyc said:


> That would be great, I’ll need that screwdriver!



Here's the info my Service Advisor replied with regarding the screwdriver:

"The screw driver I used was just a simple flat head screw driver with a width of 3mm. We use them in general cases and where the bracelet may need extra force to open. We would not recommend them for everyday use as one could exert too much force and strip the screws. The screwdriver provided is actually the best tool for everyday use."

He's probably just stating that for some liability reasons so that he can't be held accountable for endorsing its usage, but he never even used the Cartier screwdriver at all first - just pulled that one out and used it.  Considering most of us are not constantly removing our Loves and putting them back on, I, personally, don't think it is a problem to use it sparingly to tightened the Love with it (just probably have to be more careful with this larger screwdriver).  Screws can get stripped using any instrument if you turn it too much as a previous SA at Cartier mentioned in a video I have watched on YouTube.

At any rate, at least we all know now what screwdriver to look for in case we want to invest in one!


----------



## kitty nyc

Thank you so much! Going on Amazon now to get a screwdriver!



Chaton said:


> Here's the info my Service Advisor replied with regarding the screwdriver:
> 
> "The screw driver I used was just a simple flat head screw driver with a width of 3mm. We use them in general cases and where the bracelet may need extra force to open. We would not recommend them for everyday use as one could exert too much force and strip the screws. The screwdriver provided is actually the best tool for everyday use."
> 
> He's probably just stating that for some liability reasons so that he can't be held accountable for endorsing its usage, but he never even used the Cartier screwdriver at all first - just pulled that one out and used it.  Considering most of us are not constantly removing our Loves and putting them back on, I, personally, don't think it is a problem to use it sparingly to tightened the Love with it (just probably have to be more careful with this larger screwdriver).  Screws can get stripped using any instrument if you turn it too much as a previous SA at Cartier mentioned in a video I have watched on YouTube.
> 
> At any rate, at least we all know now what screwdriver to look for in case we want to invest in one!


----------



## Chaton

kitty nyc said:


> Thank you so much! Going on Amazon now to get a screwdriver!



Try searching for a Jeweler’s Screwdriver first to compare - it may make a difference.

Good luck!


----------



## kitty nyc

Chaton said:


> Try searching for a Jeweler’s Screwdriver first to compare - it may make a difference.
> 
> Good luck!


Great point, thank you!


----------



## Vero S

jennyy said:


> Hi Chaton,
> 
> Oh sorry, I’m not sure what I’m not allowed to question on this forum. My only question is about the characteristics of the old screw system. My seller claims that the current love bracelets have sharper edges compared to the older bracelets. I don’t know why cartier would change the design from rounder to sharper edges. I wanted to see if people here who have had old and new systems can attest to the older screw bracelets indeed having softer edges compared to new screw bracelets, all things equal. Here’s a pic of my screws in the old screw system. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4822819
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822821


----------



## tbjlec

Hi! New to this thread as I just purchased my first LOVE bracelet. I am measuring my wrist to be btn 13.5-13.75 depending where exactly i measure using the cartier wrist sizer. I am trying to decide between a size 15cm and 16cm. I initially went with a 16cm based on all my reading to "size up" however after wearing 1-2 days It was rubbing into my skin and tip of my hand and turning frequently and did not feel very comfortable. I exchanged for the 15cm, and while It is more comfortable, It is not entirely comfortable as It does leave a few marks and hits into my wrist bone when moving my hand up and down. The SA's in the store were assuring me the 15cm was the "right size". I am wondering which size would be the "better fit" as It pertains to both comfort and look. I am also hoping to one day add another LOVE to my stack. Thanks! Pictures attached of the two sizes. Top two photos are size 16cm and bottom two pictures are 15cm


----------



## Beautybuyerny

tbjlec said:


> Hi! New to this thread as I just purchased my first LOVE bracelet. I am measuring my wrist to be btn 13.5-13.75 depending where exactly i measure using the cartier wrist sizer. I am trying to decide between a size 15cm and 16cm. I initially went with a 16cm based on all my reading to "size up" however after wearing 1-2 days It was rubbing into my skin and tip of my hand and turning frequently and did not feel very comfortable. I exchanged for the 15cm, and while It is more comfortable, It is not entirely comfortable as It does leave a few marks and hits into my wrist bone when moving my hand up and down. The SA's in the store were assuring me the 15cm was the "right size". I am wondering which size would be the "better fit" as It pertains to both comfort and look. I am also hoping to one day add another LOVE to my stack. Thanks! Pictures attached of the two sizes. Top two photos are size 16cm and bottom two pictures are 15cm



The Love looks great on you! As far as size, ultimately get what feels right for you. When I first got mine, I though it may have been a bit on the bigger side, but I realized that when the weather gets warmer, wrists swell up. So keep that in mind if you are in a place where the weather changes. Don't always listen to the SA. I know they say the Love is supposed to be snug, but I don't think anything tight looks good, whether it's bracelets or rings...a tight fit makes our wrists or fingers look "chubbier" if that makes sense. Comfort is an important factor too.


----------



## tbjlec

Beautybuyerny said:


> The Love looks great on you! As far as size, ultimately get what feels right for you. When I first got mine, I though it may have been a bit on the bigger side, but I realized that when the weather gets warmer, wrists swell up. So keep that in mind if you are in a place where the weather changes. Don't always listen to the SA. I know they say the Love is supposed to be snug, but I don't think anything tight looks good, whether it's bracelets or rings...a tight fit makes our wrists or fingers look "chubbier" if that makes sense. Comfort is an important factor too.


Thank you so much for your help! Do you mind me asking what you measured and then ultimately found to be comfortable? Thanks!


----------



## Beautybuyerny

tbjlec said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Do you mind me asking what you measured and then ultimately found to be comfortable? Thanks!



Well...my situation is a little different since I'm a guy with thick, hairy wrists. There's nothing dainty about me!  A size 19 would have been a better fit for my left hand, which is how I wanted to wear it. But then I found a vintage size 20 from 1969 (!) that I fell in love with and I wear it on my right wrist (our wrists are not the same size), which I came to prefer actually. I can wear a watch on the other wrist and I like the bracelet by itself. I am right-handed and unlike other people that prefer wearing it on their non-dominant hand, I prefer the dominant one. I am much more aware of it and am actually more careful wearing it that way. To each their own!


----------



## goodcrush

@tbjlec Hmmm I think I like the way the 15 fits you more. I do like a comfortable fit and the 15 on you does look comfortable and like it still has good movement. I personally don’t love how far up the 16 travels on your arm. If it also sat in your palm when your hand was down that would be a no for me.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I agree the 15 looks great on you! I will say after wearing it for a week or two you should get used to wearing the bracelet so you won’t feel it hitting your wrist bone anymore that did happen to me with my first love purchase.. you just get used to wearing it so no more discomfort  @tbjlec


----------



## princessmin

I think the 15 looks like the better fit, in my opinion. I also just purchased my first love bracelet, so I share your excitement! It is a wonderful piece of jewelry. I have a 14.5 cm wrist and the 16 was a perfect fit. 

From the pictures, it looks like the 15 still gives you movement without sliding around too much up and down your arm.  I think on you the 16 travels a bit too far up the arm, but it is personal preference, so go with what feels right!


----------



## LuckyMe14

If you tried it on your dominant hand, I would personally go for 15. Otherwise the 16 would be even bigger if you decide to switch arms. I love the way 15 fits you, I have a similar fit with mine (16 on a 14,5 wrist). But keep it on for a few days more and see how you feel.


----------



## scheurin

Just noticed 2 switched positions again  

Not that big of an issue but why they do that?


----------



## nicole0612

I have had loctite purple sitting in my To-Do pile for awhile and I wanted to verify the application process from what I have read and from the loctite instructions. Do I unscrew the screws, apply a small amount of loctite to the screw threads and then rescrew it on my wrist? I have about 5-10 minutes to get it rescrewed on before it cures? Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

scheurin said:


> Just noticed 2 switched positions again
> 
> Not that big of an issue but why they do that?


No idea, but mine do it occasionally also. Mine are not skin-tight so I always figured that is why.


----------



## andforpoise

scheurin said:


> Just noticed 2 switched positions again
> 
> Not that big of an issue but why they do that?


What do you mean when you say they switched positions?


----------



## nicole0612

andforpoise said:


> What do you mean when you say they switched positions?


One bracelet jumps over the other in the stack.


----------



## andforpoise

nicole0612 said:


> One bracelet jumps over the other in the stack.


Oh ok, thank you!


----------



## scheurin

Looks like the small ones like to jump around more likely. Makes sense, though. Like kids.


----------



## avcbob

nicole0612 said:


> I have had loctite purple sitting in my To-Do pile for awhile and I wanted to verify the application process from what I have read and from the loctite instructions. Do I unscrew the screws, apply a small amount of loctite to the screw threads and then rescrew it on my wrist? I have about 5-10 minutes to get it rescrewed on before it cures? Thanks!


My application method is to squeeze out a very small amount of Loctite on something like a plastic bag.  I then use the tip of a wooden toothpick to transfer a TINY amount to the threads.  Just enough to lightly wet the thread.  Then tighten them up.  I wouldn't apply the liquid from the tube directly to the screws as that would be way too much.


----------



## nicole0612

avcbob said:


> My application method is to squeeze out a very small amount of Loctite on something like a plastic bag.  I then use the tip of a wooden toothpick to transfer a TINY amount to the threads.  Just enough to lightly wet the thread.  Then tighten them up.  I wouldn't apply the liquid from the tube directly to the screws as that would be way too much.


Thank you! I ended up doing it last night and luckily I did almost the exact thing you described and it worked perfectly. We didn’t have toothpicks so I used wooden kebab skewers  
The only problem is that I just got that clash ring which jangles as it moves so I keep thinking the Loves are still coming loose!


----------



## avcbob

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I ended up doing it last night and luckily I did almost the exact thing you described and it worked perfectly. We didn’t have toothpicks so I used wooden kebab skewers
> The only problem is that I just got that clash ring which jangles as it moves so I keep thinking the Loves are still coming loose!


Hey, wooden kebab skewers work too!  The main thing is to avoid using too much Loctite.


----------



## nicole0612

avcbob said:


> Hey, wooden kebab skewers work too!  The main thing is to avoid using too much Loctite.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## clarisacolling

Hi everyone!
I need help with the sizing of my 2 bracelets. I have a small JUC with diamonds in a 16 stacked with my small pave diamond love bracelet in a size 17. My right wrist measure 15cm, and my SA told me I was definitely a size 17 in the Love collection.
However, both bracelets slide pretty far down my arm and my love bracelet can twist freely on both of my wrists. Does this mean my bracelets are too big for me?
One of photos below show that my love can twist very freely, with the part that screws into place laying on the top of my wrist..


----------



## N00dle

Love this combination. Doesn’t look too big to me but it’s personal preference and I don’t like them tight. Mine turn like that too.


----------



## Secret World

Mediana said:


> I will bump this up and see if someone has any new prices for white gold.


Does the white gold fade?  i.e the rhodium plating fade?  Does Cartier even use Rhodium?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Secret World said:


> Does the white gold fade?  i.e the rhodium plating fade?  Does Cartier even use Rhodium?



Yes white gold will darken some if it is not rhodium plated. All the diamond pieces are rhodium plated and also the white gold JUC bracelet without diamonds too.


----------



## beesh

Recent purchase, small rose gold size 17


----------



## jaskg144

I keep peeking at my Love that my fiancee bought me for Christmas  can't wait to wear it with my JUC


----------



## clarisacolling

N00dle said:


> Love this combination. Doesn’t look too big to me but it’s personal preference and I don’t like them tight. Mine turn like that too.


thank you for your input!! glad to know i'm not the only one


----------



## mrshazel

Has anyone used the Cartier reproduction service to resize their bracelet? Cartier customer service are saying it will cost me 60% of current bracelet pricing. Has anyone had a different experience? Thanks!


----------



## yenniemc

avcbob said:


> My application method is to squeeze out a very small amount of Loctite on something like a plastic bag.  I then use the tip of a wooden toothpick to transfer a TINY amount to the threads.  Just enough to lightly wet the thread.  Then tighten them up.  I wouldn't apply the liquid from the tube directly to the screws as that would be way too much.


This is very helpful! Thank you! I happened to be searching how people applied Loctite to theirs.


----------



## lovecartier

Chaton said:


> It's always good to see posts like this - another reason way the Love is worth it because it appreciates so much over the years!
> 
> I hope they will bring back the 6 diamond Love.  I think they removed it because they could make more of a profit on the 4 diamond Love and then the jump to the 10 diamond Love - it's just my assumption, but I don't know.
> 
> I did inquire about it in store, and the SA stated that he thinks they removed it from circulation about 6-7 years ago.  However, as Cartier does custom items, if I were to order it, the mark up on things is usually 30% which I don't think is worth it, and if my research is correct, at one point the 6 diamond Love was priced at $12,600 - fingers-crossed they will eventually bring it back because it was so well-balanced in my opinion!



It's really funny to see something I wrote 12 years ago quoted on here, ha. Just found this forum again after some months away. I thought they'd gotten rid of it, and never realized it had just moved from the jewelry section to Premier Designers. LOLZ.

Am down to 1 love - here's the one I kept. Went to get the index ring the other day - I needed a snack.


----------



## Cunhaam

I was looking at the first posts in this thread and back then a plain gold love was around $3,000.00, so the price basically doubled in 15 years!!? Do these get incrementally more expensive over the years? Or did the price go up recently due to demand? It’s a big difference.


----------



## BagsofOC

I have a pretty big wrist, I would love to start stacking them, would  you buy bigger sizes as you start to stack your bracelets. Or keep buying the same size. TIA


----------



## scheurin

Cunhaam said:


> ...so the price basically doubled in 15 years!!? Do these get incrementally more expensive over the years?



Have you checked the price of Gold in 2005 (about 400)?
Have you remembered what you earned back then?


----------



## Cunhaam

scheurin said:


> Have you checked the price of Gold in 2005 (about 400)?
> Have you remembered what you earned back then?


I do, I was a student at the time so not much. Now that I can afford these I’m looking at them and would like to make an informed decision if that’s ok with you? I can also guarantee that salaries did not increase in the same increment over the past 12/15 years. I thought this was a place were we could share ideas and ask questions but I guess not!


----------



## jaskg144

Cunhaam said:


> I do, I was a student at the time so not much. Now that I can afford these I’m looking at them and would like to make an informed decision if that’s ok with you? I can also guarantee that salaries did not increase in the same increment over the past 12/15 years. I thought this was a place were we could share ideas and ask questions but I guess not!



I don't think that @scheurin meant it in a rude way at all. They were pointing out that the price of gold has increased a lot since then and that salaries were probably also lower back then too.


----------



## lovecartier

Cunhaam said:


> I was looking at the first posts in this thread and back then a plain gold love was around $3,000.00, so the price basically doubled in 15 years!!? Do these get incrementally more expensive over the years? Or did the price go up recently due to demand? It’s a big difference.


Yes, the Love bracelets got a lot more expensive. There was a period of a few of years, I don't remember precisely when, that they basically doubled ... say from 2008 to 2012 or so. They haven't increased quite as much since. It really has nothing to do with the price of gold, that's a load of nonsense ... there isn't THAT much gold content. They charge it because the demand is there, and they can.


----------



## JOJA

Cunhaam said:


> I was looking at the first posts in this thread and back then a plain gold love was around $3,000.00, so the price basically doubled in 15 years!!? Do these get incrementally more expensive over the years? Or did the price go up recently due to demand? It’s a big difference.


Good question ~ 
I’ve had my full bracelet for 7 years (purchased 2013) and in that time it has increased $750.  To me that’s not an insane increase but to go from 3k to what they are now, yeah that’s a big difference. I also wonder if there was at one time a huge increase and now it’s just slowly increasing (if that makes sense).


----------



## howhegetdat

I am interested in buying all 3 love bracelets to stack. Anyone have the original and the thin stacks? Are the original that much heavier or really no difference?


----------



## Chaton

Cunhaam said:


> I was looking at the first posts in this thread and back then a plain gold love was around $3,000.00, so the price basically doubled in 15 years!!? Do these get incrementally more expensive over the years? Or did the price go up recently due to demand? It’s a big difference.



It's a bit of all the above responses I think - inflation, economy, price of gold, demand, etc...

I found this post I had written in another thread that can be useful I think:

I read an article by a blogger awhile back, and she plotted a graph regarding the 4 diamond Love bracelet over the years (yes, she actually did! LOL and it was fantastic that she did!).  To paraphrase her findings, with inflation and accounting for the price for gold, Cartier, like all other luxury goods, typically has 1-2 price increases yearly. It's generally around 5-10%.  There was only one period in time that it was documented that Cartier had a decrease in pricing, and it was during the years of 2010-2012, after the recession.  In short, the price is only going to go up as the years go by.   For a luxury good, it holds its value.  

So to answer your question, I think the Love is worth it without a doubt!  I did a lot of research prior to purchasing it and despite any flaws of screws loosening, it's still worth it and a good investment in the long run as it does appreciate throughout the years and will continue to do so.


----------



## Cunhaam

Chaton said:


> It's a bit of all the above responses I think - inflation, economy, price of gold, demand, etc...
> 
> I found this post I had written in another thread that can be useful I think:
> 
> I read an article by a blogger awhile back, and she plotted a graph regarding the 4 diamond Love bracelet over the years (yes, she actually did! LOL and it was fantastic that she did!).  To paraphrase her findings, with inflation and accounting for the price for gold, Cartier, like all other luxury goods, typically has 1-2 price increases yearly. It's generally around 5-10%.  There was only one period in time that it was documented that Cartier had a decrease in pricing, and it was during the years of 2010-2012, after the recession.  In short, the price is only going to go up as the years go by.   For a luxury good, it holds its value.
> 
> So to answer your question, I think the Love is worth it without a doubt!  I did a lot of research prior to purchasing it and despite any flaws of screws loosening, it's still worth it and a good investment in the long run as it does appreciate throughout the years and will continue to do so.


Thank you so much for your reply Chaton, Joja and LoveCartier. You definitely answered my question


----------



## petitepotatoluxury

Hi there! I was hoping to get some advice on stacking my bracelets! I have a regular love and a small JUC (thin). I’ve read a lot about putting the nail head against the love but if I do that I’m scared I’ll dent the nail head! If i do it the other way around, I’ll scratch my love while I sleep... I want to put a buffer bracelet in between that I can wear 24/7 without ever taking it off and it would also not scratch either bracelets. Any suggestions? Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

petitepotatoluxury said:


> Hi there! I was hoping to get some advice on stacking my bracelets! I have a regular love and a small JUC (thin). I’ve read a lot about putting the nail head against the love but if I do that I’m scared I’ll dent the nail head! If i do it the other way around, I’ll scratch my love while I sleep... I want to put a buffer bracelet in between that I can wear 24/7 without ever taking it off and it would also not scratch either bracelets. Any suggestions? Thanks everyone!!



Perhaps one of those rubber telephone cord type of bracelet? Maybe a colour that compliments your bracelets


----------



## Yodabest

south-of-france said:


> Here’s my daily stack
> 
> View attachment 4829575


 Love this   How comfortable is it wearing the 2 classics and thin? I have 1 classic and 1 thin which I hardly notice so imagining adding would be fine. Do you ever stack a fourth bracelet?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Finally apart of the Love bracelet community after getting these beauties today on Christmas Day in LV.


----------



## chocolateolive

I’m a serial stacker. I used to worry about scratches but after I got the first few scratches (and dents ), I stopped being so OCD about them because they basically start to blend in and are inevitable if you want to wear them 24/7. 

This is pretty much what I’ve been wearing for a while now (except the VCA perlee which is relatively new) and I barely notice they’re there except for some jingling noises now and then!


----------



## lovecartier

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Finally apart of the Love bracelet community after getting these beauties today on Christmas Day in LV.
> 
> View attachment 4938096



Congrats, beautiful! I've thought about doing that combo. Wish the rose didn't wash out on my skin!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lovecartier said:


> Congrats, beautiful! I've thought about doing that combo. Wish the rose didn't wash out on my skin!



I honestly went in only wanting yellow gold and she put pink on me first and it was game over, I couldn’t believe how much I fell in love with it! You should give it a try anyways it’s just too beautiful in real life


----------



## Chaton

lovecartier said:


> Congrats, beautiful! I've thought about doing that combo. Wish the rose didn't wash out on my skin!



Technically speaking, it's said that RG looks good on all skin types, and I have to agree.  It tends to blend with a person's skin tone and perhaps that is why some people don't like it because it is *subtle*; however, I ADORE it for its warmth and subtlety plus at the moment, it's so modern and chic.

I find WG harder to wear on everyone's skin tone especially against darker skin tones as it is so _*STARK* _looking to me.  I can't do WG and also, I don't feel comfortable in it.  I think the YG or RG just looks richer!

I agree - give it a try!


----------



## jaskg144

Does anyone else think that the LOVE bracelet classic size looks a lot shorter and thinner in real life as opposed to photos? I notice it with my own and noticed when I tried it on for the first time. So strange!


----------



## JOJA

jasmynh1 said:


> Does anyone else think that the LOVE bracelet classic size looks a lot shorter and thinner in real life as opposed to photos? I notice it with my own and noticed when I tried it on for the first time. So strange!


Honestly, I feel like that’s the case for a lot of pieces ~ when I see it online / social media, etc vs real life / in person it’s usually so much smaller / has less presence then I thought it would.  There’s been items I was certain I would purchase based on pictures I saw online but once I tried them on myself I didn’t purchase.  
I can say the opposite has happened as well ~ things I see pictures of that don’t impress me and then I see it in real life and I end up buying.


----------



## kajohnson18

blahblah2020 said:


> I currently have a size 16 love bracelet and a size 15 SM JUC. I’m not sure if I’m confident with the size now. I know Cartier recommends us to have it closer to our wrists but I’m seeing more and more people wearing more as an oversized bangle?
> 
> Can I get an opinion if you think these are fitting me too small?
> 
> I adjusted the chain on my baby love bracelet btw. It was so big I adjusted it so it will fit more snug lol


Did you ever get used to the 16? I’m torn between the 16 and 17 LOVE. 2 different SA’s recommended the 17 on me because the 16 is pretty snug, but I am about 40 lbs overweight and nervous the 17 will become too small.


----------



## goodcrush

jasmynh1 said:


> Does anyone else think that the LOVE bracelet classic size looks a lot shorter and thinner in real life as opposed to photos? I notice it with my own and noticed when I tried it on for the first time. So strange!




Yes for sure. We are so use to examining photographs up close. I always recommend when trying them on to look in a full length mirror if possible. It’s a much better tell of how pieces look on you. We just don’t hold our hands and wrists up that close to our face on a day to day basis. We should start a thread called perspective showing real life perspective shots.


----------



## LDDChanel

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Finally apart of the Love bracelet community after getting these beauties today on Christmas Day in LV.
> 
> View attachment 4938096


Gorgeous! Love the double love and your rings ❤️


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

LDDChanel said:


> Gorgeous! Love the double love and your rings ❤



Thank you so much! ❤️❤️


----------



## NSB

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Finally apart of the Love bracelet community after getting these beauties today on Christmas Day in LV.
> 
> View attachment 4938096


so pretty! are they both Rose gold?


----------



## scheurin

Looks to me one each in RG and YG? Would have taken one with diamonds or a rainbow one, though. Still, 2 classics are beautiful calm and impressive, too.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

NSB said:


> so pretty! are they both Rose gold?



Thank you! The one closest to my hand is yellow gold and the other is rose gold! ❤️


----------



## Seer

mrshazel said:


> Has anyone used the Cartier reproduction service to resize their bracelet? Cartier customer service are saying it will cost me 60% of current bracelet pricing. Has anyone had a different experience? Thanks!


I had no idea this was even an option! Are you looking to go bigger or smaller?


----------



## Rockysmom

chocolateolive said:


> I’m a serial stacker. I used to worry about scratches but after I got the first few scratches (and dents ), I stopped being so OCD about them because they basically start to blend in and are inevitable if you want to wear them 24/7.
> 
> This is pretty much what I’ve been wearing for a while now (except the VCA perlee which is relatively new) and I barely notice they’re there except for some jingling noises now and then!
> View attachment 4938131


Wow


----------



## DesignerDarling

Sharing my first Love purchase today. I ended up choosing the small YG in size 17. Will be adding the small PG JUC with diamonds to my wishlist!


----------



## Bestbuy2020

Hello!
I am new to the site.. I was wondering if you could me some feedback which metal is less visible for scratches? I am in two minds cant decide either RG or YG. It would be my first love bangle. 
Thanks☺️


----------



## umamanikam

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Hello!
> I am new to the site.. I was wondering if you could me some feedback which metal is less visible for scratches? I am in two minds cant decide either RG or YG. It would be my first love bangle.
> Thanks☺


I don’t know for sure but when I asked my SA he said the rose gold is the least,then yellow gold and lastly white .I have rose and have been wearing it since last 3 months daily and it’s still very shiny and does not show any except a tiny one at an angle ,but that’s only my opinion .


----------



## Bestbuy2020

Thank you so much- very helpful!


----------



## lilpikachu

Bestbuy2020 said:


> I was wondering if you could me some feedback which metal is less visible for scratches? I am in two minds cant decide either RG or YG. It would be my first love bangle.


I’ve had my YG Love for 9 years now and even though it has scratches, it’s still pretty shiny.

Because these bracelets are designed to be worn 24/7, just know that scratches are inevitable. Anytime you brush the piece against a surface (even a plastic coat hanger), it will leave scratches.

They could be tiny, micro scratches which aren’t visible unless you closely examine the bracelet/or at a certain angle OR fairly noticeable scratches if you bang your wrist on something hard.

Just this evening, I was doing the dishes and my hand slipped when I was washing around my kitchen sink.  My wrist made light contact with my Caesarstone bench and now I have scratches showing the journey my wrist went on.  I’m a little annoyed but I can’t do anything about it so I’ve just accepted it.  I’ve actually lost count of how many times I’ve accidentally knocked it against my iPad case (made of polycarbonate & aluminium).

That being said, I really love my bracelet and don’t regret buying it.

If you can, try on both colours in the boutique.  One colour will stand out to you more than the other.  I do like Cartier’s take on RG, but YG is my favourite


----------



## Chaton

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Hello!
> I am new to the site.. I was wondering if you could me some feedback which metal is less visible for scratches? I am in two minds cant decide either RG or YG. It would be my first love bangle.
> Thanks☺



RG is more durable than the other golds due to its copper content.  That was one deciding factor for me but also, I chose RG because it has a nice glow and is more modern to me.  All mine are RG.


----------



## Chaton

lilpikachu said:


> I’ve had my YG Love for 9 years now and even though it has scratches, it’s still pretty shiny.
> 
> Because these bracelets are designed to be worn 24/7, just know that scratches are inevitable. Anytime you brush the piece against a surface (even a plastic coat hanger), it will leave scratches.
> 
> They could be tiny, micro scratches which aren’t visible unless you closely examine the bracelet/or at a certain angle OR fairly noticeable scratches if you bang your wrist on something hard.
> 
> Just this evening, I was doing the dishes and my hand slipped when I was washing around my kitchen sink.  My wrist made light contact with my Caesarstone bench and now I have scratches showing the journey my wrist went on.  I’m a little annoyed but I can’t do anything about it so I’ve just accepted it.  I’ve actually lost count of how many times I’ve accidentally knocked it against my iPad case (made of polycarbonate & aluminium).
> 
> That being said, I really love my bracelet and don’t regret buying it.
> 
> If you can, try on both colours in the boutique.  One colour will stand out to you more than the other.  I do like Cartier’s take on RG, but YG is my favourite



I don't like scratches either, and for me, it's definitely a personality trait.  Although I don't have any visible scratches right now other than superficial ones that are inevitable, it's the initial one or two random scratches on a really new and shiny surface that would drive me nuts and cause me grief.

However, having said that, once it's all even out and forms the patina, it is very nice looking.  It's just getting to *THAT* point that is difficult.  I recently examined this patina on my husband's wedding band since he is rough with his items and doesn't care (so opposite from me!).  I'm guessing since you state you have had your Love for 9 years, you probably already have that really lovely patina, which is really nice to have reached that point!


----------



## lilpikachu

Chaton said:


> I don't like scratches either, and for me, it's definitely a personality trait.  Although I don't have any visible scratches right now other than superficial ones that are inevitable, it's the initial one or two random scratches on a really new and shiny surface that would drive me nuts and cause me grief.


Superficial scratches I can deal with but ones that happen because I was careless bug me  

The first scratch is always the hardest to deal with.

I remember when I first got my JUC and it kept overlapping with my LOVE (both are size 17). I could only wear them stacked for three weeks before I stopped doing that because the JUC was scratching the top of my LOVE too much and it was bugging me a lot. These were horizontal lines going across the top of the screw motifs that I knew would get worse over time. Sadly I haven’t worn my JUC as much because of this.

After all these years, my LOVE has patina’d enough that those horizontal lines are really faint now

I told myself that in 2021 I will make an effort to wear my JUC more. Think I will try using an Invisibobble hair tie as a spacer between both pieces


----------



## springtoaction

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Hello!
> I am new to the site.. I was wondering if you could me some feedback which metal is less visible for scratches? I am in two minds cant decide either RG or YG. It would be my first love bangle.
> Thanks☺


get a pave one if scratches are really gonna bother you. i have a RG 10 diamond reg and a WG pave small and the WG still looks pretty good while the RG looks like it went through a hurricane - didn’t take it long to look like that either.


----------



## Rockysmom

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Hello!
> I am new to the site.. I was wondering if you could me some feedback which metal is less visible for scratches? I am in two minds cant decide either RG or YG. It would be my first love bangle.
> Thanks☺


They all scratch equally as they are all gold. Just enjoy


----------



## Bestbuy2020

Thank you everyone, it's really insightful. 
I went to Cartier this morning to try the bangle and fell totally in love. I personally think RG suits my skin tone better , but I've always wanted YG. It would be greatly appreciated for some advise? I also have a RG/ Steel Ballon Blue De Cartier watch, do you think I should buy the same colour, so I can wear as a set? Or just go with my gut and buy YG?
Happy New Year everyone!! Let's hope 2021 will be a much better year!


----------



## DesignerDarling

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Thank you everyone, it's really insightful.
> I went to Cartier this morning to try the bangle and fell totally in love. I personally think RG suits my skin tone better , but I've always wanted YG. It would be greatly appreciated for some advise? I also have a RG/ Steel Ballon Blue De Cartier watch, do you think I should buy the same colour, so I can wear as a set? Or just go with my gut and buy YG?
> Happy New Year everyone!! Let's hope 2021 will be a much better year!



My vote is for RG but the YG is nice too. Can’t go wrong with either choice!


----------



## scheurin

Rockysmom said:


> They all scratch equally as they are all gold. Just enjoy



Yes and no. There's 75 % gold in each. The physical-chemical properties vary a bit - just imagine the small C or maybe T content of steel altering its properties. On the other hand imagine dust on a white, grey, black or blue car. Same dust, totally different outcome. The result is as described above.


----------



## Chaton

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Thank you everyone, it's really insightful.
> I went to Cartier this morning to try the bangle and fell totally in love. I personally think RG suits my skin tone better , but I've always wanted YG. It would be greatly appreciated for some advise? I also have a RG/ Steel Ballon Blue De Cartier watch, do you think I should buy the same colour, so I can wear as a set? Or just go with my gut and buy YG?
> Happy New Year everyone!! Let's hope 2021 will be a much better year!



It’s up to you.  My whole point of my post is that technically speaking, the fact that RG is made with copper, makes it more durable - means it is tougher in composition so it can endure more.  This may be minimal, but it's still a fact.  I'm sure you are well aware all gold scratches.  Also, keep in mind that on some people, PG fades to YG, while on others it stays the same for whatever reason; however, the overall composition will remain the same.  I think PG gives you the best of both worlds.

My only suggestion is that you may want to consider sizing up unless you prefer the tight fit.  That looks like a tight fit to me, and it seems that many Cartier SAs seem to like to recommend that fit, but most of us on the forum prefer a looser fit.


----------



## Lookelou

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Hello!
> I am new to the site.. I was wondering if you could me some feedback which metal is less visible for scratches? I am in two minds cant decide either RG or YG. It would be my first love bangle.
> Thanks☺


LOVE= scratches!!  I have 2 pink gold loves- no stones I have worn for 12 years, rainbow- 3 years...I suppose they “scratch” but neither have scratches that are very visible and both are still super pretty and shiny!  Just choose the one that makes your heart sing!  Good luck !


----------



## Lookelou

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Thank you everyone, it's really insightful.
> I went to Cartier this morning to try the bangle and fell totally in love. I personally think RG suits my skin tone better , but I've always wanted YG. It would be greatly appreciated for some advise? I also have a RG/ Steel Ballon Blue De Cartier watch, do you think I should buy the same colour, so I can wear as a set? Or just go with my gut and buy YG?
> Happy New Year everyone!! Let's hope 2021 will be a much better year!


Rose gold!!


----------



## lishukha

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Thank you everyone, it's really insightful.
> I went to Cartier this morning to try the bangle and fell totally in love. I personally think RG suits my skin tone better , but I've always wanted YG. It would be greatly appreciated for some advise? I also have a RG/ Steel Ballon Blue De Cartier watch, do you think I should buy the same colour, so I can wear as a set? Or just go with my gut and buy YG?
> Happy New Year everyone!! Let's hope 2021 will be a much better year!


i would say go with your gut. And I think the yellow gold stands out more, plus it would give some variety since your watch already is rg/ steel. YG gets my vote. Good luck deciding!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Chaton said:


> It’s up to you.  My whole point of my post is that technically speaking, the fact that RG is made with copper, makes it more durable - means it is tougher in composition so it can endure more.  This may be minimal, but it's still a fact.  I'm sure you are well aware all gold scratches.  Also, keep in mind that on some people, PG fades to YG, while on others it stays the same for whatever reason; however, the overall composition will remain the same.  I think PG gives you the best of both worlds.
> 
> My only suggestion is that you may want to consider sizing up unless you prefer the tight fit.  That looks like a tight fit to me, and it seems that many Cartier SAs seem to like to recommend that fit, but most of us on the forum prefer a looser fit.



I concur with Chaton. Totally personal preference but the PG does look a little tight to me too. Definitely prefer a looser fit as it is more flattering and won’t be uncomfortable.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Thank you everyone, it's really insightful.
> I went to Cartier this morning to try the bangle and fell totally in love. I personally think RG suits my skin tone better , but I've always wanted YG. It would be greatly appreciated for some advise? I also have a RG/ Steel Ballon Blue De Cartier watch, do you think I should buy the same colour, so I can wear as a set? Or just go with my gut and buy YG?
> Happy New Year everyone!! Let's hope 2021 will be a much better year!


When I got my YG Love 3 years ago, I also had a hard time deciding between RG and YG.  I truly liked both, so I let my husband choose.  He preferred the YG and so that is what I got and have never taken it off since.  YG is so beautiful and classic, imo. Good luck...it is such a fun decision to have!


----------



## jaskg144

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Thank you everyone, it's really insightful.
> I went to Cartier this morning to try the bangle and fell totally in love. I personally think RG suits my skin tone better , but I've always wanted YG. It would be greatly appreciated for some advise? I also have a RG/ Steel Ballon Blue De Cartier watch, do you think I should buy the same colour, so I can wear as a set? Or just go with my gut and buy YG?
> Happy New Year everyone!! Let's hope 2021 will be a much better year!



I think you should go for RG! I imagine it would look amazing with your watch and also looks great on your skin tone.


----------



## Kikiweasel

I have a RG classic love and the RG rainbow love and I want to add a WG small love to my stack and now I no longer see it on the US site except the diamond versions. Do we think the WG small has been discontinued??? Ahhhh


----------



## tulipfield

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Thank you everyone, it's really insightful.
> I went to Cartier this morning to try the bangle and fell totally in love. I personally think RG suits my skin tone better , but I've always wanted YG. It would be greatly appreciated for some advise? I also have a RG/ Steel Ballon Blue De Cartier watch, do you think I should buy the same colour, so I can wear as a set? Or just go with my gut and buy YG?
> Happy New Year everyone!! Let's hope 2021 will be a much better year!



I had a similar debate when I got my yellow gold Love.  I changed my mind half-way through the transaction.  In the end I came back not quite a year later to get the rose gold as well, so maybe you'll do the same.  :3


----------



## scheurin

Kikiweasel said:


> I have a RG classic love and the RG rainbow love and I want to add a WG small love to my stack and now I no longer see it on the US site except the diamond versions. Do we think the WG small has been discontinued??? Ahhhh



Interesting. Still available in Europe.


----------



## andforpoise

If I have a 14cm wrist, would it be better to go with a size 15 or 16 love bracelet?


----------



## Himeko057

andforpoise said:


> If I have a 14cm wrist, would it be better to go with a size 15 or 16 love bracelet?



I would recommend the 16. The 15 will be a bit too snug imo.


----------



## frankie444

I second that, go with the 16. My wrist is 14.5 cm and I wear a size 17 in the love and 16 in the JUC.


----------



## LuckyMe14

I would also go for size 16. I have 1,5 cm difference and sometimes even that is snug. So go for 16


----------



## z11778

beesh said:


> Recent purchase, small rose gold size 17


It looks great on its own! Hoping to own one soon!!


----------



## z11778

lilpikachu said:


> I’ve had my YG Love for 9 years now and even though it has scratches, it’s still pretty shiny.
> 
> Because these bracelets are designed to be worn 24/7, just know that scratches are inevitable. Anytime you brush the piece against a surface (even a plastic coat hanger), it will leave scratches.
> 
> They could be tiny, micro scratches which aren’t visible unless you closely examine the bracelet/or at a certain angle OR fairly noticeable scratches if you bang your wrist on something hard.
> 
> Just this evening, I was doing the dishes and my hand slipped when I was washing around my kitchen sink.  My wrist made light contact with my Caesarstone bench and now I have scratches showing the journey my wrist went on.  I’m a little annoyed but I can’t do anything about it so I’ve just accepted it.  I’ve actually lost count of how many times I’ve accidentally knocked it against my iPad case (made of polycarbonate & aluminium).
> 
> That being said, I really love my bracelet and don’t regret buying it.
> 
> If you can, try on both colours in the boutique.  One colour will stand out to you more than the other.  I do like Cartier’s take on RG, but YG is my favourite



I was wondering if you could post how your truly loved LOVE bracelet looks like now after 9 years? I’m curious on how the shine and patina would look like now!


----------



## Rockysmom

Has anyone polished their own Love bracelet with a Dremel and polishing kit? I’m going to buy one and try it out. I don’t want Cartier smoothing down the edges. I’ve seen some YouTube videos of it being done. Of course will practice with another piece of jewelry first lol.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Rockysmom said:


> Has anyone polished their own Love bracelet with a Dremel and polishing kit? I’m going to buy one and try it out. I don’t want Cartier smoothing down the edges. I’ve seen some YouTube videos of it being done. Of course will practice with another piece of jewelry first lol.


Wow! You’re brave! I’m curious to see your results. Good luck!


----------



## umamanikam

Rockysmom said:


> Has anyone polished their own Love bracelet with a Dremel and polishing kit? I’m going to buy one and try it out. I don’t want Cartier smoothing down the edges. I’ve seen some YouTube videos of it being done. Of course will practice with another piece of jewelry first lol.


I have polished mine with connoisseur polishing cloth for gold .It comes sparkling new with scratches almost gone .


----------



## x_shirley

andforpoise said:


> If I have a 14cm wrist, would it be better to go with a size 15 or 16 love bracelet?


My wrist is also 14cm and I like the fit of 15cm. My bf bought the wrong size bracelet (17cm) for Christmas but I tried it on anyway and it was way too loose. The 15cm goes past my wrist bone all the time without getting caught. The 17cm would fall to the middle of my forearm when I lift my arm.
I can take photos in the morning if you want to see if the difference. We still have to go exchange it for the right size


----------



## ChanelCartier

umamanikam said:


> I have polished mine with connoisseur polishing cloth for gold .It comes sparkling new with scratches almost gone .


Is it safe to use? Do you think it could do damage in the long run?


----------



## umamanikam

ChanelCartier said:


> Is it safe to use? Do you think it could do damage in the long run?


I have no issues .


----------



## scheurin

ChanelCartier said:


> Is it safe to use? Do you think it could do damage in the long run?



Red jewelers cloth works fine  but DO NOT USE it on rhodinated items!


----------



## Lanier

andforpoise said:


> If I have a 14cm wrist, would it be better to go with a size 15 or 16 love bracelet?



It depends on how you want it to fit but I would go 16.


----------



## 33jewel

I do love Cartier LOVE Bracelet too, many friends of mine are love this one.Especially for engagement couple,which show they love each other very much.
And as a memorbale gift.


----------



## Twingles

Hello all,
My husband and children gave me the YG Love bracelet for Christmas.  Last night it fell off my wrist.  Is this common?  I'm very new to Cartier and was shocked that this happened.  My husband was told by the SA that I wasn't to take it off for anything.  Swim in it, shower in it, etc.  Now, I'm petrified that it will fall off and I won't notice that it happened.  I appreciate any advice.


----------



## JOJA

Twingles said:


> Hello all,
> My husband and children gave me the YG Love bracelet for Christmas.  Last night it fell off my wrist.  Is this common?  I'm very new to Cartier and was shocked that this happened.  My husband was told by the SA that I wasn't to take it off for anything.  Swim in it, shower in it, etc.  Now, I'm petrified that it will fall off and I won't notice that it happened.  I appreciate any advice.


When I first got mine my SA told me to check the screws every few days for the first month, and then periodically after that as they can loosen up.  But it definitely shouldn't just fall off so you might want to have it checked out at the store.


----------



## avcbob

Twingles said:


> Hello all,
> My husband and children gave me the YG Love bracelet for Christmas.  Last night it fell off my wrist.  Is this common?  I'm very new to Cartier and was shocked that this happened.  My husband was told by the SA that I wasn't to take it off for anything.  Swim in it, shower in it, etc.  Now, I'm petrified that it will fall off and I won't notice that it happened.  I appreciate any advice.


There's been much debate on the subject, but I'm a strong advocate of Loctite to keep the screws from loosening.  The SA was correct, and that's the beauty of the Love bracelet, it's meant to stay on forever, through thick and thin.


----------



## Yodabest

JOJA said:


> When I first got mine my SA told me to check the screws every few days for the first month, and then periodically after that as they can loosen up.  But it definitely shouldn't just fall off so you might want to have it checked out at the store.



My SA told me the same, although I’ve had mine 3 years and I still get loose screws every few days.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Hello all. I’ve been lurking here for quite a while...

I’m the happy recipient of a yellow gold 4 diamond love bracelet (full size). I just received it today for my 10 year wedding anniversary. 

After just a few short hours of wear, it is loosening on me. I’ve tightened it twice now. In my mind, this is not acceptable. It is brand new! I’m terrified of wearing it now, and the whole point of me having it was so I never have to take it on/off.

But here’s the catch...my husband purchased it back in April 2020, after we decided what I wanted, for fear of price increase, and just to have it to set aside.

So while it *is* brand new, I unboxed it today, it’s been in our possession for a while. 

I’m not sure how to handle this situation. Any advice?

Thank you!


----------



## scheurin

No worries. Cartier will take care. Had one of mine *loctited* and as one other fell off they exchanged the screw systems on both. Since then all fine.

However, you are right they should get this right the first place. It's a common issue. I would think they will improve the locks in the yeras to come.


----------



## coffeecup1828

scheurin said:


> No worries. Cartier will take care. Had one of mine *loctited* and as one other fell off they exchanged the screw systems on both. Since then all fine.
> 
> However, you are right they should get this right the first place. It's a common issue. I would think they will improve the locks in the yeras to come.


Thank you for your reply. I’ll try to take it in.

I’ve been disappointed before...my ballon Bleu popped off my wrist (fell face down on the carpet in the Nordstrom shoe department of all places). It happened for apparently no reason, it just came open where the bracelet band meets the watch face. It was pretty new at the time, and it made me scared to wear it. Took it in to Cartier and all they did was put the bracelet band back in and tell me it was fine. I disagree, as there seemed to be no rhyme or reason as to why it did that. Result is that a basically never wear the watch, as who knows? Next time it might pop off and I lose it. Or the face will crack. 

I don’t want to feel afraid with my Love.


----------



## scheurin

coffeecup1828 said:


> I’ve been disappointed before...my ballon Bleu popped off my wrist (fell face down on the carpet in the Nordstrom shoe department of



Looks like the Bleu was shocked about the shoes at Nordstrom. Better go to Saks instead  

At least there should be no damage on the bracelet. I agree, when mine came off - and the JUC as well - there was hardly any reason for that. Btw. they are just exchanging the JUC as a whole.


----------



## Rockysmom

Twingles said:


> Hello all,
> My husband and children gave me the YG Love bracelet for Christmas.  Last night it fell off my wrist.  Is this common?  I'm very new to Cartier and was shocked that this happened.  My husband was told by the SA that I wasn't to take it off for anything.  Swim in it, shower in it, etc.  Now, I'm petrified that it will fall off and I won't notice that it happened.  I appreciate any advice.


I check my Love screws weekly. It’s easy for them to loosen being the arm moves around so much. I had my JUC un lock as well as my Hermès CDC bracelet which scares me.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Rockysmom said:


> I check my Love screws weekly. It’s easy for them to loosen being the arm moves around so much. I had my JUC un lock as well as my Hermès CDC bracelet which scares me.



Thank you for the sound advice.
I think I’ve had better luck toward the afternoon...I began being afraid of over-tightening the screws, but ended up trying to get them as tight as possible, and that seems to have helped. I’m keeping an eye on the position of the line in the screw, as it relates to the openings (I hope that makes sense) and I haven’t noticed a shift at all over the past 6 hours or so. Mind you I have young children, so that involved a lot of bed making, dishwashing, etc. So I’m hoping it’ll be alright. You all are the best, thank you for your kind replies!


----------



## kitty nyc

JOJA said:


> When I first got mine my SA told me to check the screws every few days for the first month, and then periodically after that as they can loosen up.  But it definitely shouldn't just fall off so you might want to have it checked out at the store.


Agree and did you put it on properly like tighten one side a bit then move to other side then back and forth until it’s tight?


----------



## scheurin

Yes, that's the way to do. Didn't check mine for months now as all is fine 

Have been warned not to tighten too much but others say not to worry.


----------



## JOJA

kitty nyc said:


> Agree and did you put it on properly like tighten one side a bit then move to other side then back and forth until it’s tight?


Yes, exactly like that!  I've don't recall ever seeing anyone explain it like that in this forum.  This might help some people who maybe were doing it incorrectly.


----------



## XCCX

I asked this in another thread but wanted to get more feedback from those who’ve been stacking multiple love bracelets for long. Do you have this kind of wear on the flat edges of your bracelets where they meet each other? It’s like discoloration/dullness. I’ve been stacking 2 bracelets 24/7 for 10 days now and it already started so I guess I wanted to know if it’s normal and get some expectation regarding its progress over the years..
Thank you in advance


----------



## Caz71

Question. I have cuff in size 17. What size will fit with the thin love? And what size for small juc. Thanks.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

XCCX said:


> I asked this in another thread but wanted to get more feedback from those who’ve been stacking multiple love bracelets for long. Do you have this kind of wear on the flat edges of your bracelets where they meet each other? It’s like discoloration/dullness. I’ve been stacking 2 bracelets 24/7 for 10 days now and it already started so I guess I wanted to know if it’s normal and get some expectation regarding its progress over the years..
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4961995



Hmmm I've had 2 stacked for a month now and no discoloration seen. This might be a dumb question but have you tried washing it or gently rubbing it off? I wonder if it's just build up of something such as lotion, even dirt, etc.


----------



## XCCX

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Hmmm I've had 2 stacked for a month now and no discoloration seen. This might be a dumb question but have you tried washing it or gently rubbing it off? I wonder if it's just build up of something such as lotion, even dirt, etc.


It won’t go away, it’s more like dullness not really discoloration.
Thank you for replying!


----------



## XCCX

I contacted Cartier and they reassured me that it’s not beyond the normal wear and tear since the metal is soft, they also mentioned that a quick shine service (doesn’t remove metal) would help. I know that it’s nothing to worry about but I can’t help sometimes but to overthink lol
I guess I’ll know for sure when I do the quick shine service..


----------



## Morenita21

Does anyone know if Cartier discontinued the small love in white gold (no diamonds)?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

XCCX said:


> I contacted Cartier and they reassured me that it’s not beyond the normal wear and tear since the metal is soft, they also mentioned that a quick shine service (doesn’t remove metal) would help. I know that it’s nothing to worry about but I can’t help sometimes but to overthink lol
> I guess I’ll know for sure when I do the quick shine service..



Yes let us know how the quick shine goes!


----------



## Chaton

XCCX said:


> I contacted Cartier and they reassured me that it’s not beyond the normal wear and tear since the metal is soft, they also mentioned that a quick shine service (doesn’t remove metal) would help. I know that it’s nothing to worry about but I can’t help sometimes but to overthink lol
> I guess I’ll know for sure when I do the quick shine service..



It is normal to have the sides like that from stacking.  When I stacked, it happened to mine too.  You can not expect two metals banging up against each other to not get some wear.

However, after I got mine engraved and sent off to NY, they did the shine or the Service Associate stated it was a "deeper shine" treatment, and it is no longer like that on the sides.

I would take the SA's advice that you spoke to with a grain of salt.  Per Cartier's website, the shine treatment also removes a bit of gold, just not to the extent of the polish.  Since I can still see the superficial scratches that were there before, I can only assume my shine was very minimal.  However, they did remove one more visible scuff that I had on my classic, which I'm glad they did.


----------



## XCCX

Chaton said:


> It is normal to have the sides like that from stacking.  When I stacked, it happened to mine too.  You can not expect two metals banging up against each other to not get some wear.
> 
> However, after I got mine engraved and sent off to NY, they did the shine or the Service Associate stated it was a "deeper shine" treatment, and it is no longer like that on the sides.
> 
> I would take the SA's advice that you spoke to with a grain of salt.  Per Cartier's website, the shine treatment also removes a bit of gold, just not to the extent of the polish.  Since I can still see the superficial scratches that were there before, I can only assume my shine was very minimal.  However, they did remove one more visible scuff that I had on my classic, which I'm glad they did.


Thank you for sharing your experience, I appreciate it!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Chaton said:


> It is normal to have the sides like that from stacking.  When I stacked, it happened to mine too.  You can not expect two metals banging up against each other to not get some wear.
> 
> However, after I got mine engraved and sent off to NY, they did the shine or the Service Associate stated it was a "deeper shine" treatment, and it is no longer like that on the sides.
> 
> I would take the SA's advice that you spoke to with a grain of salt.  Per Cartier's website, the shine treatment also removes a bit of gold, just not to the extent of the polish.  Since I can still see the superficial scratches that were there before, I can only assume my shine was very minimal.  However, they did remove one more visible scuff that I had on my classic, which I'm glad they did.



Yes I should have mentioned this as well but I did have the manager of the Cartier store at Wynn LV also tell me the shine treatment also removes some gold. I’m assuming just not to the extent of a polish so just a warning :/


----------



## yayaisnan

Morenita21 said:


> Does anyone know if Cartier discontinued the small love in white gold (no diamonds)?


i think they did. can't find it on the site! dont know if it's a good or bad thing i have one lol..


----------



## south-of-france

It‘s still here


----------



## Violet Bleu

Morenita21 said:


> Does anyone know if Cartier discontinued the small love in white gold (no diamonds)?


In the boutique recently, they were super low on stock of all white gold Loves in various combos (thin, diamonds, etc.). Apparently they had a lower supply of white gold that didn’t keep up with the demand of people purchasing for the holidays. I’m pretty sure it’s safe and probably just on super low supply right now.


----------



## Rockysmom

coffeecup1828 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I’ll try to take it in.
> 
> I’ve been disappointed before...my ballon Bleu popped off my wrist (fell face down on the carpet in the Nordstrom shoe department of all places). It happened for apparently no reason, it just came open where the bracelet band meets the watch face. It was pretty new at the time, and it made me scared to wear it. Took it in to Cartier and all they did was put the bracelet band back in and tell me it was fine. I disagree, as there seemed to be no rhyme or reason as to why it did that. Result is that a basically never wear the watch, as who knows? Next time it might pop off and I lose it. Or the face will crack.
> 
> I don’t want to feel afraid with my Love.


I’ve had my Rolex and J12s pop off too randomly with the deployment type clasps. So bizarre and unsettling


----------



## Rockysmom

XCCX said:


> It won’t go away, it’s more like dullness not really discoloration.
> Thank you for replying!


My Love got dull looking fast in some places, lost its shine. It’s bound to happen when it rubs against things.


----------



## XCCX

Rockysmom said:


> My Love got dull looking fast in some places, lost its shine. It’s bound to happen when it rubs against things.


Thank you for your reply! It does make me feel better about, after all I know that I don’t want to give up the look for these minor concerns and as many here mentioned, wear and tear is bound to happen stacked or not, atleast my bracelets fit comfortably together and they don’t move too much so don’t clank all the time..


----------



## Rockysmom

XCCX said:


> Thank you for your reply! It does make me feel better about, after all I know that I don’t want to give up the look for these minor concerns and as many here mentioned, wear and tear is bound to happen stacked or not, atleast my bracelets fit comfortably together and they don’t move too much so don’t clank all the time..


I did polish it with a dremel (separate post) because I was dumb and didn’t wear a sweatband while working which cause the majority of the dullness rubbing against my desk. Lesson learned and I bought a sweatband for working at home and while at the gym.


----------



## Twingles

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Yes let us know how the quick shine goes!


May I ask what the “quick shine” refers to?  Thank you.


----------



## Morenita21

south-of-france said:


> It‘s still here


It’s not on the Canadian site.


----------



## Morenita21

Violet Bleu said:


> In the boutique recently, they were super low on stock of all white gold Loves in various combos (thin, diamonds, etc.). Apparently they had a lower supply of white gold that didn’t keep up with the demand of people purchasing for the holidays. I’m pretty sure it’s safe and probably just on super low supply right now.


I hope that they don’t discontinue it.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Twingles said:


> May I ask what the “quick shine” refers to?  Thank you.



You know I’m actually not 100% sure, maybe someone else can explain it on here? Maybe when XCCX has it done she can explain it better for us. It sounds like it’s much better than a routine cleaning but not quite as abrasive as a polishing


----------



## XCCX

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> You know I’m actually not 100% sure, maybe someone else can explain it on here? Maybe when XCCX has it done she can explain it better for us. It sounds like it’s much better than a routine cleaning but not quite as abrasive as a polishing


It is exactly that! According to Cartier website it restores the shine and remove surface scratches, take only 10 minutes and complimentary while the polishing is deeper and you need to give in your items and is only recommended 3 times in the lifetime of your item


----------



## XCCX

Twingles said:


> May I ask what the “quick shine” refers to?  Thank you.


Please read my post above


----------



## Violet Bleu

Morenita21 said:


> I hope that they don’t discontinue it.


I’m pretty sure you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## yayaisnan

This is random but does anyone know if Cartier will accept my credit card # in person? I'm waiting for my new card to come in and it won't until next week, but my appointment is Saturday. If not can they hold items for a few days?


----------



## scheurin

yayaisnan said:


> This is random but does anyone know if Cartier will accept my credit card # in person? I'm waiting for my new card to come in and it won't until next week, but my appointment is Saturday. If not can they hold items for a few days?



Unsure about the CC but yes, Cartier does hold items.


----------



## XCCX

Anyone saw this (white gold) anywhere? New or preloved


----------



## kajohnson18

Help! I purchased a size 17 and loved the fit in store but got home and started second guessing whether it was the right size. I’m currently about 30-40lbs heavier than I normally am and worry that maybe I should have gone with a size 16 so that it will fit when I lose weight. My wrists measure 15cm and 15.25cm currently .

Two first pics below are of a 16 that I went back and tried on. Last pic is of the 17. 2 SA’s both said 17 is my size. What do you guys think??


----------



## scheurin

Nice. I'm thinking a sizing question could be asked in the sizing thread  

The edges look a bit strange to me on the first 2 pics


----------



## kajohnson18

scheurin said:


> Nice. I'm thinking a sizing question could be asked in the sizing thread
> 
> The edges look a bit strange to me on the first 2 pics


Sorry, I was just trying to get more opinions bc I’m feeling so anxious over such a big decision. There is tape on the 16, I think that’s why the edges look weird


----------



## goodcrush

kajohnson18 said:


> Help! I purchased a size 17 and loved the fit in store but got home and started second guessing whether it was the right size. I’m currently about 30-40lbs heavier than I normally am and worry that maybe I should have gone with a size 16 so that it will fit when I lose weight. My wrists measure 15cm and 15.25cm currently .
> 
> Two first pics below are of a 16 that I went back and tried on. Last pic is of the 17. 2 SA’s both said 17 is my size. What do you guys think??



Hmmm I think the 16 looks really small on you. Its also winter and in the summer with heat and swelling you might be really glad you bought the 17. I know as is the fit of the 16 would be a no go for me personally.


----------



## kajohnson18

goodcrush said:


> Hmmm I think the 16 looks really small on you. Its also winter and in the summer with heat and swelling you might be really glad you bought the 17. I know as is the fit of the 16 would be a no go for me personally.


Thank you! I did originally want a tighter fit so I thought maybe the 16 would be ideal but it is a bit snug already and I was a little concerned about it also being winter. All good points! I appreciate your input


----------



## yayaisnan

kajohnson18 said:


> Help! I purchased a size 17 and loved the fit in store but got home and started second guessing whether it was the right size. I’m currently about 30-40lbs heavier than I normally am and worry that maybe I should have gone with a size 16 so that it will fit when I lose weight. My wrists measure 15cm and 15.25cm currently .
> 
> Two first pics below are of a 16 that I went back and tried on. Last pic is of the 17. 2 SA’s both said 17 is my size. What do you guys think??


You freaked out for a reason, go with your gut. I prefer a tighter fit snd if you think you’ll lose weight go with that .. or maybe just wait to purchase in the summer so you can see fit with swelling


----------



## yayaisnan

Just wanted to share my experience today since I finally purchased my own Love bracelet! I had the small wg gifted to me and was torn between getting the regular and small yg. When I tried it on I didn’t feel like the 2 smalls had enough presence but I didn’t love the regular with my tennis bracelet added in. I decided to go with the regular and take off my tb for now! Did I make the right choice )


----------



## LuckyMe14

yayaisnan said:


> Just wanted to share my experience today since I finally purchased my own Love bracelet! I had the small wg gifted to me and was torn between getting the regular and small yg. When I tried it on I didn’t feel like the 2 smalls had enough presence but I didn’t love the regular with my tennis bracelet added in. I decided to go with the regular and take off my tb for now! Did I make the right choice )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967579
> View attachment 4967580
> View attachment 4967581
> View attachment 4967583


I absolutely love the regular on you and I like the way it is stacked with the thin. Both are looking amazing on you!!


----------



## XCCX

yayaisnan said:


> Just wanted to share my experience today since I finally purchased my own Love bracelet! I had the small wg gifted to me and was torn between getting the regular and small yg. When I tried it on I didn’t feel like the 2 smalls had enough presence but I didn’t love the regular with my tennis bracelet added in. I decided to go with the regular and take off my tb for now! Did I make the right choice )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967579
> View attachment 4967580
> View attachment 4967581
> View attachment 4967583


Yes!!!


----------



## yayaisnan

LuckyMe14 said:


> I absolutely love the regular on you and I like the way it is stacked with the thin. Both are looking amazing on you!!


omg thank you!!


----------



## missie1

yayaisnan said:


> Just wanted to share my experience today since I finally purchased my own Love bracelet! I had the small wg gifted to me and was torn between getting the regular and small yg. When I tried it on I didn’t feel like the 2 smalls had enough presence but I didn’t love the regular with my tennis bracelet added in. I decided to go with the regular and take off my tb for now! Did I make the right choice )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967579
> View attachment 4967580
> View attachment 4967581
> View attachment 4967583


Congratulations on your new love.  It’s perfect choice to pair with your thin.  I love a diamond bracelet mixed in with a stack to give it a bit of a bling. Your bracelet is very pretty and definitely can be utilized with the loves.  I use my  two loves as a base and wear these everyday.   I add various other diamond bangles or VCA bracelet to the stack to dress them up.  My advice is to look for other bracelets that can stack with your loves and incorporate your tennis bracelet with.


----------



## ChanelCartier

yayaisnan said:


> Just wanted to share my experience today since I finally purchased my own Love bracelet! I had the small wg gifted to me and was torn between getting the regular and small yg. When I tried it on I didn’t feel like the 2 smalls had enough presence but I didn’t love the regular with my tennis bracelet added in. I decided to go with the regular and take off my tb for now! Did I make the right choice )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967579
> View attachment 4967580
> View attachment 4967581
> View attachment 4967583


I think the TB would look nice with your stack.


----------



## yayaisnan

missie1 said:


> Congratulations on your new love.  It’s perfect choice to pair with your thin.  I love a diamond bracelet mixed in with a stack to give it a bit of a bling. Your bracelet is very pretty and definitely can be utilized with the loves.  I use my  two loves as a base and wear these everyday.   I add various other diamond bangles or VCA bracelet to the stack to dress them up.  My advice is to look for other bracelets that can stack with your loves and incorporate your tennis bracelet with.


thank you ) I am thinking to do same.. add in tennis for dressier days


----------



## Lookelou

yayaisnan said:


> Just wanted to share my experience today since I finally purchased my own Love bracelet! I had the small wg gifted to me and was torn between getting the regular and small yg. When I tried it on I didn’t feel like the 2 smalls had enough presence but I didn’t love the regular with my tennis bracelet added in. I decided to go with the regular and take off my tb for now! Did I make the right choice )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967579
> View attachment 4967580
> View attachment 4967581
> View attachment 4967583


Yes!  Absolutely right decision on the regular YG.  I actually think you should add your tennis bracelet in to the stack.  IMO your tb is a nice counterbalance with the 2 loves.  I think it looks well matched but not too perfect...


----------



## Twingles

XCCX said:


> It is exactly that! According to Cartier website it restores the shine and remove surface scratches, take only 10 minutes and complimentary while the polishing is deeper and you need to give in your items and is only recommended 3 times in the lifetime of your item


Could I trouble you for a link to the website describing this service. I’ve just had no luck finding it. Thank you so much!


----------



## XCCX

Twingles said:


> Could I trouble you for a link to the website describing this service. I’ve just had no luck finding it. Thank you so much!


Here you go, I couldn’t find it on the US website though..






						Jewellery Adjust Or Repair - Cartier
					

Preserve the shine and longevity of your jewellery with Cartier Care services




					www.cartier.com


----------



## XCCX

Twingles said:


> Could I trouble you for a link to the website describing this service. I’ve just had no luck finding it. Thank you so much!


It’s a bit confusing on the website and not easy to find things but you can also simply google Cartier shining service.


----------



## bagsareart

I have a YG regular Love, WG 4 diamond regular Love, thin YG JUC, YG Legers.... recently got the Bulgari RG Viper bracelet with diamonds (basically a lighter YG) but want to get another Cartier and can't decide (maybe more specifically justify one of these options) between these two....

1. Pave thin YG Love
2. Regular RS Clash

Option 1 being three times the cost of option two (also the price of a descent car ) I have such a hard time justifying the cost but the wearability of the Love is something I didn't expect. I like to wear my bracelets 24/7 (which I don't do with the viper yet). I wear my Loves and JUC on my right arm and my viper and Legers on the left. Would move the JUC to the left and add the Clash or pave Love to the right stack.

Anyone with experience with the pave Love or the Clash? What do you recommend? Is the RG clash similar to YG like the Bulgari? I can't go into the store right now but my SA can send photos just hard to tell the exact tone of the RG.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## merekat703

Just got one yesterday!!


----------



## XCCX

merekat703 said:


> Just got one yesterday!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Finally, my wg rainbow bracelet


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Finally, my wg rainbow bracelet



Wow, that was fast


----------



## south-of-france

Yes, that‘s me


----------



## scheurin

Je suis très ébahi


----------



## south-of-france

Vraiment?


----------



## Angelochek

Who can order from?)


----------



## scheurin

south-of-france said:


> Vraiment?



Bien-sûr. Being happy?


----------



## scheurin

I'm always amazed how shiny the bracelets and rings get after taking an ultrasonic bath.


----------



## XCCX

scheurin said:


> I'm always amazed how shiny the bracelets and rings get after taking an ultrasonic bath.


Did you do it recently?
I have an appointment next week where I’m going to request “shining service” for my loves (the gentle one) so it’s good to know the options of what can be done


----------



## scheurin

XCCX said:


> Did you do it recently?
> I have an appointment next week where I’m going to request “shining service” for my loves (the gentle one) so it’s good to know the options of what can be done



Just did it an hour ago at home.


----------



## XCCX

scheurin said:


> Just did it an hour ago at home.


Amazing!

Can I please ask your opinion in my other thread (looking for opinions for next ring purchase) I’m going to Cartier today and there will be 6% price increase starting tomorrow where I am so any input is appreciated


----------



## Caz71

XCCX said:


> It’s a bit confusing on the website and not easy to find things but you can also simply google Cartier shining service.
> 
> View attachment 4969422


Got this done on friday. Looks brand new.


----------



## XCCX

Caz71 said:


> Got this done on friday. Looks brand new.


Did you have shining service? Did you have scratches? Were some of them deepish? 
it looks amazing!


----------



## XCCX

Hello everyone!

Wanted to share my experience with the shining service I had today + a super exciting update!

The bracelets were taken to the back for about 10 minutes and came back looking AMAZING! I don’t know what kind of magic they do back there but the mere cleaning/mild shining does wonders in making the scratches significantly less visible, even bigger scuffs I can not locate anymore! Here is a photo of the “after” I can’t find a clear “before” photo to compare but trust me, it’s just great! Especially the white gold! Impressed!

Now to the update, I ranted in the price increase thread about regretting not pulling the trigger on Sunday for the diamond WG love bracelet before the 6% increase, I asked an SA on Monday if I can exchange the love ring I just purchased with the bracelet for the old price her answer was NO!
Today, I was assisted by a different SA and I asked again if I can exchange my ring or get the bracelet with the old price in anyway, she first said it can’t be done then offered to check the availability of my size, it was available, 1 piece! She then asked me to give her a few minutes and went inside, came back offering a 3% discount (price increase was 6%) and since I knew I wanted the bracelet I did not hesitate at all and I am now a proud owner of “discounted” Cartier Love diamond bracelet 

Photo of my fresh plain loves and will definitely post photos of the new WG with 4 diamonds with her sister YG with 4 diamonds later! Over the moon with the whole experience!


----------



## XCCX

I found this “before” photo.. it doesn’t show clearly but the difference is impressive 




After:


----------



## goodcrush

XCCX said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Wanted to share my experience with the shining service I had today + a super exciting update!
> 
> The bracelets were taken to the back for about 10 minutes and came back looking AMAZING! I don’t know what kind of magic they do back there but the mere cleaning/mild shining does wonders in making the scratches significantly less visible, even bigger scuffs I can not locate anymore! Here is a photo of the “after” I can’t find a clear “before” photo to compare but trust me, it’s just great! Especially the white gold! Impressed!
> 
> Now to the update, I ranted in the price increase thread about regretting not pulling the trigger on Sunday for the diamond WG love bracelet before the 6% increase, I asked an SA on Monday if I can exchange the love ring I just purchased with the bracelet for the old price her answer was NO!
> Today, I was assisted by a different SA and I asked again if I can exchange my ring or get the bracelet with the old price in anyway, she first said it can’t be done then offered to check the availability of my size, it was available, 1 piece! She then asked me to give her a few minutes and went inside, came back offering a 3% discount (price increase was 6%) and since I knew I wanted the bracelet I did not hesitate at all and I am now a proud owner of “discounted” Cartier Love diamond bracelet
> 
> Photo of my fresh plain loves and will definitely post photos of the new WG with 4 diamonds with her sister YG with 4 diamonds later! Over the moon with the whole experience!
> 
> View attachment 4978414



Yay. I knew they would be able to do something for you and 3% is better than no percent! Never underestimate the power an SA has. Anxiously awaiting photos of the new set!


----------



## Caz71

XCCX said:


> I found this “before” photo.. it doesn’t show clearly but the difference is impressive
> 
> View attachment 4978420
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 4978421



I got it done too last Friday.  Only noticed black marks. It comes off lol


----------



## XCCX

So here is my new addition 

I plan to wear a pair of 2 each time (the plain set or the 4 diamond one) .. again, the fact that I can slip them on and off makes this alternation possible.. plus I prefer the look of 2 daily..
The plain ones were gifted to my from my mom and the diamond ones were purchased me..
I also have a plain YG JUC (also gifted to me by my parents) that I stack with my loves though not 24/7


----------



## XCCX

goodcrush said:


> Yay. I knew they would be able to do something for you and 3% is better than no percent! Never underestimate the power an SA has. Anxiously awaiting photos of the new set!


Thank you!!!

I just posted some photos


----------



## innerpeace85

XCCX said:


> So here is my new addition
> 
> I plan to wear a pair of 2 each time (the plain set or the 4 diamond one) .. again, the fact that I can slip them on and off makes this alternation possible.. plus I prefer the look of 2 daily..
> The plain ones were gifted to my from my mom and the diamond ones were purchased me..
> I also have a plain YG JUC (also gifted to me by my parents) that I stack with my loves though not 24/7
> 
> View attachment 4978993
> View attachment 4978994
> View attachment 4978995


Congrats on your newest addition! How do you slip the Love bracelet on and off? I thought you couldn’t do that because the bangle is not a circle.


----------



## XCCX

innerpeace85 said:


> Congrats on your newest addition! How do you slip the Love bracelet on and off? I thought you couldn’t do that because the bangle is not a circle.


It has to do with the shape of my arm/hand.. I have small bones but round arm so the 18 isn’t too loose on my arm and can slip off my small hand if that makes sense


----------



## hanhphuccothua6

Hello everyone, I have been a silent follower of this forum but I don’t have an actual account til now. I am currently wearing my thin love size 16 and JUC size 15. My wrist is 14.5-15 cm using Cartier ruler. I am thinking about getting a paved thin love to stack with the other two. I was not sure if I choose correct size from the begining. I love how it fits on me but some people in this forum prefer larger size. I have attached the pics. Can you let me know if they look nice or too snug on me? Should I get size 17 for my thin love? Thanks everyone!


----------



## step2005

hanhphuccothua6 said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a silent follower of this forum but I don’t have an actual account til now. I am currently wearing my thin love size 16 and JUC size 15. My wrist is 14.5-15 cm using Cartier ruler. I am thinking about getting a paved thin love to stack with the other two. I was not sure if I choose correct size from the begining. I love how it fits on me but some people in this forum prefer larger size. I have attached the pics. Can you let me know if they look nice or too snug on me? Should I get size 17 for my thin love? Thanks everyone!
> [/QUOT
> Your stack looks perfect to me and I don’t think there’s a ‘correct’ way  !


----------



## kadejames

Wow thanks for the info @lovecartier , love it !


----------



## mocktail

I love the idea of the Love bracelet, and I love the design of the JUC bracelet. But I wear long sleeves most of the time. I don't mind if others don't see my jewelry (it's mainly for me to enjoy). But will I be uncomfortable wearing bangles under long sleeves?

I really don't want to buy one of them and end up not wearing it. If I'll be uncomfortable, I'll find alternative options instead.

Thanks for any advice/insights you can share!


----------



## scheurin

mocktail said:


> But will I be uncomfortable wearing bangles under long sleeves? I really don't want to buy one of them and end up not wearing it. If I'll be uncomfortable, I'll find alternative options instead.



Long sleeves and a JUC is not a perfect match. You either will destroy what you're wearing or bend teh JUC. Just thinking that could be the reason which ended up my JUF falling off   With a Love you'll wear it 24/7 as it does not go off anyway 

And the Loves are really comfortable. I hesitated, too, thinking exactly the same way and did not believe what others are saying. But it's true. You cannot go wrong with a Love in any respect.


----------



## Chaton

mocktail said:


> I love the idea of the Love bracelet, and I love the design of the JUC bracelet. But I wear long sleeves most of the time. I don't mind if others don't see my jewelry (it's mainly for me to enjoy). But will I be uncomfortable wearing bangles under long sleeves?
> 
> I really don't want to buy one of them and end up not wearing it. If I'll be uncomfortable, I'll find alternative options instead.
> 
> Thanks for any advice/insights you can share!



I can’t speak for the the JUC as I don’t own one, but I have read similar experiences of the JUC getting caught on clothes, being heavy, etc for some individuals like @scheurin has mentioned.

As for the Love, it is very comfortable and like you said, even if it’s rarely seen, you will know it’s there, and it’s there for you to enjoy.  However, when wearing long sleeves, I find it convenient as it protects my Love as I am on the computer daily.


----------



## americanroyal89

mocktail said:


> I love the idea of the Love bracelet, and I love the design of the JUC bracelet. But I wear long sleeves most of the time. I don't mind if others don't see my jewelry (it's mainly for me to enjoy). But will I be uncomfortable wearing bangles under long sleeves?
> 
> I really don't want to buy one of them and end up not wearing it. If I'll be uncomfortable, I'll find alternative options instead.
> 
> Thanks for any advice/insights you can share!


I’m wearing long sleeves now with my love and juc. I wear both 24/7 and haven’t had any issues with sleeping or getting caught in clothes. But I will say I have the small juc with the nail tail facing my love. So that could be a reason. 

But I’m all about jewelry that I can put on and not have to worry about. And these two just work for me for that reason.

I know the small juc gets flack around here sometimes, but I love it. But I can see why it’s not for everyone. Just like the regular juc was not right for me.
The love bracelet on the other hand, you cannot go wrong. It’s the most comfortable thing.


----------



## SabiLyn

I have always eyed the love and went to “try on” which turned into immediate yes I’ll get it. its been a week and I love it. This is pink gold. I also tried the thin one, it didn’t look substantial enough on me on its own but... already I am wanting the thin love in pink gold to pair with it. I feel crazy ha. One question, I do workout often (tracy Anderson) will two bang together a lot when doing the workouts if anyone knows? Thanks!


----------



## Chaton

SabiLyn said:


> I have always eyed the love and went to “try on” which turned into immediate yes I’ll get it. its been a week and I love it. This is pink gold. I also tried the thin one, it didn’t look substantial enough on me on its own but... already I am wanting the thin love in pink gold to pair with it. I feel crazy ha. One question, I do workout often (tracy Anderson) will two bang together a lot when doing the workouts if anyone knows? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980965



The two “clanking” against each other didn’t bother me; however, you will see slight wear on the side where they touch, and one of my screws on my classic started to loosen due to the vibrations.

For these reasons along with aesthetic reasons, I decided to take my small off.

However, you can always use Loctite if you so choose if you find screws loosening.


----------



## SabiLyn

Chaton said:


> The two “clanking” against each other didn’t bother me; however, you will see slight wear on the side where they touch, and one of my screws on my classic started to loosen due to the vibrations.
> 
> For these reasons along with aesthetic reasons, I decided to take my small off.
> 
> However, you can always use Loctite if you so choose if you find screws loosening.


Thank you for your quick input. I didn’t think about screws loosening. I’ll google loctite, have never heard of it. 

I was more concerned about constant noise. Maybe I’ll try wearing some cheap costume bangles that I have throughout the day and working out to see if it’s annoying.


----------



## Violet Bleu

mocktail said:


> I love the idea of the Love bracelet, and I love the design of the JUC bracelet. But I wear long sleeves most of the time. I don't mind if others don't see my jewelry (it's mainly for me to enjoy). But will I be uncomfortable wearing bangles under long sleeves?
> 
> I really don't want to buy one of them and end up not wearing it. If I'll be uncomfortable, I'll find alternative options instead.
> 
> Thanks for any advice/insights you can share!


Just to provide another perspective, I wear long sleeves pretty much every day. I always have a full stack underneath and this varies between tight sleeves where I have to push my bracelets up my arm and looser sleeves where they can stay close to my wrist. As long as you buy the perfect size, I don’t see how it would be uncomfortable. The only thing I will caution is that the JUC can catch on delicate materials, such as lace or knitwear. This happened a lot in the past with my JUC ring, so I was prepared with the JUC bracelet. I’m careful when getting dressed, and that’s about it. I even sleep in my stack and wear it 24/7 and find all the bracelets extremely comfortable.


----------



## Rockysmom

SabiLyn said:


> I have always eyed the love and went to “try on” which turned into immediate yes I’ll get it. its been a week and I love it. This is pink gold. I also tried the thin one, it didn’t look substantial enough on me on its own but... already I am wanting the thin love in pink gold to pair with it. I feel crazy ha. One question, I do workout often (tracy Anderson) will two bang together a lot when doing the workouts if anyone knows? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980965


They will bang which is why I wear a sweatband while working out or at my computer...also helps avoid scratches hitting the desk


----------



## SabiLyn

Rockysmom said:


> They will bang which is why I wear a sweatband while working out or at my computer...also helps avoid scratches hitting the desk


Very smart. I haven’t worn a sweat band since my youth tennis days  but really that is a good idea


----------



## mocktail

scheurin said:


> Long sleeves and a JUC is not a perfect match. You either will destroy what you're wearing or bend teh JUC. ... You cannot go wrong with a Love in any respect.


Thank you so much for sharing your experiences! Glad to hear that you recommend the Love, and I appreciate hearing about the problems with the JUC so that I can make an informed choice.



Chaton said:


> However, when wearing long sleeves, I find it convenient as it protects my Love as I am on the computer daily.


Ooh so there's a benefit to wearing long sleeves over the Love! Thanks for the tip!



americanroyal89 said:


> I’m wearing long sleeves now with my love and juc. I wear both 24/7 and haven’t had any issues with sleeping or getting caught in clothes. But I will say I have the small juc with the nail tail facing my love.


Yeah maybe I should wait to see if they will release the small JUC bracelet in white gold. I can't wear yellow gold. Would consider rose gold, but I've seen so many pieces on TPF that seem to have faded to yellow. Happy to hear that your bracelets are comfortable with long sleeves!



Violet Bleu said:


> Just to provide another perspective, I wear long sleeves pretty much every day. I always have a full stack underneath and this varies between tight sleeves where I have to push my bracelets up my arm and looser sleeves where they can stay close to my wrist. As long as you buy the perfect size, I don’t see how it would be uncomfortable.


Thanks for sharing your experiences! Yeah it seems like sizing would be really important. Do you wear your bracelets more snug or more loose?


----------



## Violet Bleu

@mocktail 
So, I've had both styles of wearing my bracelets. For several years, I had three thin bangles in a size 15 along with a 16 cuff. This was for my 13.5-14 cm wrist. It was a more fitted style with a little movement but still comfortable. Eventually, I added a 16 in the Rainbow since it was unavailable in the 15. Then, I added a JUC in a 15 to stack since it was unavailable in a 14 at the time. More recently, I added a Clash in a 15 to stack with the Rainbow and JUC. These three bracelets are relatively loose with lots of movement and clanking. Honestly, I used to hate for my bracelets to move this much but have grown to love it! Both "fits" felt comfortable with the sleeves just different. Hope this long winded explanation helps!


----------



## LVoeletters

Has anyone found a jewelry ultrasound that is comparable to whatever Cartier uses?


----------



## mocktail

Violet Bleu said:


> @mocktail
> So, I've had both styles of wearing my bracelets. For several years, I had three thin bangles in a size 15 along with a 16 cuff. This was for my 13.5-14 cm wrist. It was a more fitted style with a little movement but still comfortable. Eventually, I added a 16 in the Rainbow since it was unavailable in the 15. Then, I added a JUC in a 15 to stack since it was unavailable in a 14 at the time. More recently, I added a Clash in a 15 to stack with the Rainbow and JUC. These three bracelets are relatively loose with lots of movement and clanking. Honestly, I used to hate for my bracelets to move this much but have grown to love it! Both "fits" felt comfortable with the sleeves just different. Hope this long winded explanation helps!


Thank you; it is very helpful to hear that you've been comfortable with loose fitting and closer fitting bracelets under sleeves!


----------



## winks

on which hand wrist do you wear your love (e.g. dominant side)?


----------



## Sej23

I’d planned on getting a love cuff today but when I tried on the cuff and the full bracelet in the store, I much preferred the look and feel of the bracelet. But now I feel trapped in it and my wrist aches. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Chaton

Sej23 said:


> I’d planned on getting a love cuff today but when I tried on the cuff and the full bracelet in the store, I much preferred the look and feel of the bracelet. But now I feel trapped in it and my wrist aches. Has anyone else had this experience?



No, sounds like you got the wrong size.

Can you show us a pic or what is your wrist size and what size did you purchase?

Sounds like you got a Love fitted too tight.


----------



## Caz71

Chaton said:


> No, sounds like you got the wrong size.
> 
> Can you show us a pic or what is your wrist size and what size did you purchase?
> 
> Sounds like you got a Love fitted too tight.



I remember my wrist hurting too from the cuff. My wrist is 15cm I bought the 17cm one. It is easy to put on eventually and wont 'hurt'.


----------



## Chaton

Caz71 said:


> I remember my wrist hurting too from the cuff. My wrist is 15cm I bought the 17cm one. It is easy to put on eventually and wont 'hurt'.



I think this user said they got the full bracelet, not the cuff.

Also, in your case, if your wrist is 15 cm, I would go with the 18 cuff, as I think your size in the full bracelet would be 17 if you prefer the loose fit; therefore, you would size up for the cuff.  However, if you are fine with the 17 cm, that is fine too.


----------



## Kevbo87

I love the cuff more than the bracelet.  Simpler ease of use and just as beautiful!.


----------



## DustyRoseInc

LQNT said:


> 3 yrs ago today my boyfriend bought me the new thin love bracelet in YG. I wore it everyday for the past 3 yrs. While vacationing in NYC he surprised me with the classic love in PG. I absolutely love the contrast between the two golds.



I can’t really tell a difference between the two. Do you wear them both together daily? The reason I ask is because I‘ve been contemplating between the YG and RG myself. The issue is that I want to pair the love bracelet with a VCA Alhambra and really like the onyx and carnelian ones which I think only come in YG But I’m torn because RG looks better with my skintone. Would you or anyone else have any thoughts on mixing a YG Alhambra (onyx or carnelian) with a RG Love bracelet? I’m super confused and would really appreciate any insight.


----------



## DustyRoseInc

katyyu2001 said:


> Hello.
> I got my first cartier love bracelet
> I tried the cuff but it’s not good on me because it made my skin go red by putting it on and it feels like it’s easier to fall off and spinning around.
> 
> And if any of you live in Southern California.
> Cartier at south coast plaza , the mall is offering gift card for $500/ off $2500 and my sales Yvonne is really nice and helpful.


The yellow gold looks stunning on you!


----------



## DustyRoseInc

staceyjan said:


> If you feel uncomfortable about it and don’t want to take it off, try wearing a sweatband around it.  I bought a couple of them for when I’m cleaning or doing the dishes.  The band would bet soaked but will dry out and protect your bracelet. I only have A gold classic love without diamonds so I never tried it.


That’s a really good tip!


----------



## chocolateolive

Alex_Ali said:


> I can’t really tell a difference between the two. Do you wear them both together daily? The reason I ask is because I‘ve been contemplating between the YG and RG myself. The issue is that I want to pair the love bracelet with a VCA Alhambra and really like the onyx and carnelian ones which I think only come in YG But I’m torn because RG looks better with my skintone. Would you or anyone else have any thoughts on mixing a YG Alhambra (onyx or carnelian) with a RG Love bracelet? I’m super confused and would really appreciate any insight.



I love mixing metals! I mix all three metals within van cleef and cartier and hermes.

I sometimes throw on my yellow gold carnelian 5 motif bracelet on the arm that I wear the kelly bracelet on also.

It is very hard to tell yellow and rose gold apart most of the time and in most lighting, so don’t worry too much about whether they’ll “clash.”


----------



## Rockysmom

LVoeletters said:


> Has anyone found a jewelry ultrasound that is comparable to whatever Cartier uses?


I’m not sure what ultrasonic cleaner they use but it’s worth investing in one! I use mine regularly.


----------



## scheurin

Rockysmom said:


> I’m not sure what ultrasonic cleaner they use but it’s worth investing in one! I use mine regularly.



Same here. Everytime baffled on how shiny the items get. Hmmmm .... will do right away now


----------



## Rockysmom

scheurin said:


> Same here. Everytime baffled on how shiny the items get. Hmmmm .... will do right away now


They might have a buffing cloth or buffing tool they use.


----------



## scheurin

They at Cartier do ultrasonic like I do.  No Magic there


----------



## SabiLyn

It has been less than 2 weeks since I bought the original classic pink gold love. the small one is gifted to me (lots of constant Hinting ) and ready to open. Yay. I also ordered a sweatband from Amazon thanks to another users advice.


----------



## SabiLyn

Very happy with the two


----------



## americanroyal89

Went to the boutique today. Adding a small white gold love to my stack. They didn’t have it in store but it’s on its way and I’m super excited.
Tried on the diamond version to get the idea. I think it’ll be a nice contrast to my rose gold love and small juc.


----------



## americanroyal89

americanroyal89 said:


> Went to the boutique today. Adding a small white gold love to my stack. They didn’t have it in store but it’s on its way and I’m super excited.
> Tried on the diamond version to get the idea. I think it’ll be a nice contrast to my rose gold love and small juc.



Look what just came in today! I couldn’t be happier. Who knew that this rose gold lover needed a little white gold in his life.


----------



## avcbob

americanroyal89 said:


> Look what just came in today! I couldn’t be happier. Who knew that this rose gold lover needed a little white gold in his life.
> View attachment 4993073


WOW!! Looks great in the stack!  Congratulations on your new addition-


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone know how to smooth the screws on the bracelet? Mine are really rough from the screwdriver scratching it?besides taking it in for a polish.  Thanks!


----------



## americanroyal89

avcbob said:


> WOW!! Looks great in the stack!  Congratulations on your new addition-


Thank you! I cannot stop staring lol


----------



## avcbob

americanroyal89 said:


> Thank you! I cannot stop staring lol


I know the feeling!!


----------



## XCCX

americanroyal89 said:


> Look what just came in today! I couldn’t be happier. Who knew that this rose gold lover needed a little white gold in his life.
> View attachment 4993073


I totally understand your excitement!!! I have fallen in love recently with mixing my YG and WG! Stunning combo, congratulations!


----------



## Babsiegirl

luvmy3girls said:


> Does anyone know how to smooth the screws on the bracelet? Mine are really rough from the screwdriver scratching it?besides taking it in for a polish.  Thanks!


I don’t know how to smooth it, but to keep it from happening put put a little tape at the bottom of the screw driver and it blunts the edges enough to keep from scratching!!


----------



## norain

Hi guys, I want to ask if Cartier has a bracelet like this or anybody ever sees this bracelet? I got this used bracelet offer from a friend of mine. I simply couldn't find this item on the Cartier website. If there is, could you please provide a link about this product or the name of the product? I'm afraid this is fake. Thank you.


----------



## mmmariexg

SabiLyn said:


> It has been less than 2 weeks since I bought the original classic pink gold love. the small one is gifted to me (lots of constant Hinting ) and ready to open. Yay. I also ordered a sweatband from Amazon thanks to another users advice.



Oooh do you mind linking the sweatband?


----------



## yayaisnan

norain said:


> Hi guys, I want to ask if Cartier has a bracelet like this or anybody ever sees this bracelet? I got this used bracelet offer from a friend of mine. I simply couldn't find this item on the Cartier website. If there is, could you please provide a link about this product or the name of the product? I'm afraid this is fake. Thank you.


did your friend claim it was Cartier? It's definitely not


----------



## cartierfit

norain said:


> Hi guys, I want to ask if Cartier has a bracelet like this or anybody ever sees this bracelet? I got this used bracelet offer from a friend of mine. I simply couldn't find this item on the Cartier website. If there is, could you please provide a link about this product or the name of the product? I'm afraid this is fake. Thank you.


The design doesn’t looks like Cartier in my opinion


----------



## SabiLyn

mmmariexg said:


> Oooh do you mind linking the sweatband?


nothing fancy but works!

Ergodyne Chill-Its 6500 Absorptive Moisture-Wicking Wrist Sweatband, Black
by Amazon.com
Learn more: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002060PBQ/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_3R2G7FCWC0N50RV2EQQN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mmmariexg

SabiLyn said:


> nothing fancy but works!
> 
> Ergodyne Chill-Its 6500 Absorptive Moisture-Wicking Wrist Sweatband, Black
> by Amazon.com
> Learn more: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002060PBQ/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_3R2G7FCWC0N50RV2EQQN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



thank you!!!


----------



## XCCX

Ok so I’ve been wearing my YG plain love for 4-5 years now nonstop and recently started to stack it daily with my WG plain.. 
I got the YG 4 diamond in September and already wore it daily and now added the WG 4 diamond love to stack with my YG 4 diamond (I plan to alternate the wg/yg with and without diamonds so basically I’ll be wearing 2 at a time) but can not for the life of me start stacking the 2 diamonds ones lol the WG is too shiny and pretty! I intend to switch to my diamond set every night but I just can’t yet, help! Lol
I want to get over those first scratches + want to test it out just in case there was anything wrong with the screws (my local Cartier offers a 1 year guarantee) so as usual I need your words of wisdom and that little push


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> Ok so I’ve been wearing my YG plain love for 4-5 years now nonstop and recently started to stack it daily with my WG plain..
> I got the YG 4 diamond in September and already wore it daily and now added the WG 4 diamond love to stack with my YG 4 diamond (I plan to alternate the wg/yg with and without diamonds so basically I’ll be wearing 2 at a time) but can not for the life of me start stacking the 2 diamonds ones lol the WG is too shiny and pretty! I intend to switch to my diamond set every night but I just can’t yet, help! Lol
> I want to get over those first scratches + want to test it out just in case there was anything wrong with the screws (my local Cartier offers a 1 year guarantee) so as usual I need your words of wisdom and that little push


I did it lol let’s hope I survive at least until tomorrow with these beauties on


----------



## NSB

XCCX said:


> I did it lol let’s hope I survive at least until tomorrow with these beauties on
> 
> View attachment 4999918


----------



## NSB

So pretty!!! I have 2 plain regular size YG loves. I want one more to complete my stack, a thin WG live with 6 diamonds.


----------



## XCCX

NSB said:


> So pretty!!! I have 2 plain regular size YG loves. I want one more to complete my stack, a thin WG live with 6 diamonds.


A WG will look stunning with your loves


----------



## beemine

Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I'm interested in both the small and regular size Love and I'm not sure what to do. Honestly, I was initially drawn to the small because of the price difference but now I'm willing to spend the price on the regular size because I've grown to like the iconic look. My only issue with the regular is that I'm not in a romantic relationship, don't have any roommates, don't live in the same city or state as my family, and I already know that I won't always have someone there to help me take the love on or off. I don't plan on ever taking it off but I've heard stories of people's bracelets coming off (or even worse - losing half or all of it!) or the screws needing to be tightened every once in a while. If my bracelet were to fall off, I'd have to go to a friend's house or a Cartier boutique just to have them put it back on lol. That sounds like too much hassle for a $7k bracelet to me. Hence why I'm still thinking about the small. I love that I'd be able to take it off or put it on myself. I like that it's not two halves and that it's just one bracelet. I do plan on getting a small JUC and a 5 motif VCA at some point so I like the idea of a small love stacked with those. I'm also pretty tiny with a small wrist. I don't even like any watches on my wrist just to illustrate what I mean so I kind of like the dainty look of the small. The only con of the small for me is that people tend to say that it's not quite the same iconic look as the regular. The cuff might be a good option but I'm afraid of it falling off somehow.

I've actually already ordered the small from the online boutique but it hasn't arrived yet and I'm considering returning it before even opening it so that I can just get the regular instead.

Was anyone else at a similar crossroad as me?


----------



## Lookelou

beemine said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I'm interested in both the small and regular size Love and I'm not sure what to do. Honestly, I was initially drawn to the small because of the price difference but now I'm willing to spend the price on the regular size because I've grown to like the iconic look. My only issue with the regular is that I'm not in a romantic relationship, don't have any roommates, don't live in the same city or state as my family, and I already know that I won't always have someone there to help me take the love on or off. I don't plan on ever taking it off but I've heard stories of people's bracelets coming off (or even worse - losing half or all of it!) or the screws needing to be tightened every once in a while. If my bracelet were to fall off, I'd have to go to a friend's house or a Cartier boutique just to have them put it back on lol. That sounds like too much hassle for a $7k bracelet to me. Hence why I'm still thinking about the small. I love that I'd be able to take it off or put it on myself. I like that it's not two halves and that it's just one bracelet. I do plan on getting a small JUC and a 5 motif VCA at some point so I like the idea of a small love stacked with those. I'm also pretty tiny with a small wrist. I don't even like any watches on my wrist just to illustrate what I mean so I kind of like the dainty look of the small. The only con of the small for me is that people tend to say that it's not quite the same iconic look as the regular. The cuff might be a good option but I'm afraid of it falling off somehow.
> 
> I've actually already ordered the small from the online boutique but it hasn't arrived yet and I'm considering returning it before even opening it so that I can just get the regular instead.
> 
> Was anyone else at a similar crossroad as me?



I am a fan of the original size LOVE.  I know I am going to get alot of hate here (please dont hate me...)  but I am not a fan of the thin Love- I just feel it falls short...I have had one love for 13 years, and the second (with new locking system) for 3 years (time for a third).  The original has NEVER come off or even loosened on its own.  The newer- yep, that does loosen.  but I would not be too concerned, you can easily tighten it yourself.  My DH (who gifted both to me) doesnt often help!  so you will be fine IMO.
as for the thin- how does it fasten?  is it not 2 screws like the original Love??  please tell me.


----------



## gigi124

If your goal is to stack I think the small love would be the best option! As for taking the regular love on and off I've seen a few YouTube videos where people do it themselves by holding their wrist in between their knees lol. I'm also very petite (5'0 size 15 in the love collection) and I was considering the small love for a while. But I don't plan on stacking any time soon and I think the regular love looks substantial on its own, my Cartier appointment is next month I will share pics. I say open the small when it arrives and give it a chance, if it really isn't what you want then return it and go for the classic. From what I've seen in the forum they don't give a hard time about returns. Good luck please update us


----------



## JOJA

I can put on/ take off my bracelet by myself ~ pretty easily.  It might take some practice and you just have to be careful/patient as you don’t want to unnecessarily scratch it but you can totally do it yourself.  Don’t let that deter you at all!


----------



## N00dle

beemine said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I'm interested in both the small and regular size Love and I'm not sure what to do. Honestly, I was initially drawn to the small because of the price difference but now I'm willing to spend the price on the regular size because I've grown to like the iconic look. My only issue with the regular is that I'm not in a romantic relationship, don't have any roommates, don't live in the same city or state as my family, and I already know that I won't always have someone there to help me take the love on or off. I don't plan on ever taking it off but I've heard stories of people's bracelets coming off (or even worse - losing half or all of it!) or the screws needing to be tightened every once in a while. If my bracelet were to fall off, I'd have to go to a friend's house or a Cartier boutique just to have them put it back on lol. That sounds like too much hassle for a $7k bracelet to me. Hence why I'm still thinking about the small. I love that I'd be able to take it off or put it on myself. I like that it's not two halves and that it's just one bracelet. I do plan on getting a small JUC and a 5 motif VCA at some point so I like the idea of a small love stacked with those. I'm also pretty tiny with a small wrist. I don't even like any watches on my wrist just to illustrate what I mean so I kind of like the dainty look of the small. The only con of the small for me is that people tend to say that it's not quite the same iconic look as the regular. The cuff might be a good option but I'm afraid of it falling off somehow.
> 
> I've actually already ordered the small from the online boutique but it hasn't arrived yet and I'm considering returning it before even opening it so that I can just get the regular instead.
> 
> Was anyone else at a similar crossroad as me?


I ordered a classic size online and put it on myself without any help and it was really no problem; you just stabilize it with your knees when you tighten. FWIW, I prefer my classic to my small; don’t even wear that one anymore.


----------



## DawnS

I am thinking about getting a small Love bracelet, but I do want to take it off at night and put back on in the morning. Is that okay to do with the small one?


----------



## mocktail

beemine said:


> The only con of the small for me is that people tend to say that it's not quite the same iconic look as the regular.



You listed several reasons you like the small, and it seems like the only con is what others think. Don't worry about what's iconic for others! Buy what will work for you


----------



## Rockysmom

beemine said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I'm interested in both the small and regular size Love and I'm not sure what to do. Honestly, I was initially drawn to the small because of the price difference but now I'm willing to spend the price on the regular size because I've grown to like the iconic look. My only issue with the regular is that I'm not in a romantic relationship, don't have any roommates, don't live in the same city or state as my family, and I already know that I won't always have someone there to help me take the love on or off. I don't plan on ever taking it off but I've heard stories of people's bracelets coming off (or even worse - losing half or all of it!) or the screws needing to be tightened every once in a while. If my bracelet were to fall off, I'd have to go to a friend's house or a Cartier boutique just to have them put it back on lol. That sounds like too much hassle for a $7k bracelet to me. Hence why I'm still thinking about the small. I love that I'd be able to take it off or put it on myself. I like that it's not two halves and that it's just one bracelet. I do plan on getting a small JUC and a 5 motif VCA at some point so I like the idea of a small love stacked with those. I'm also pretty tiny with a small wrist. I don't even like any watches on my wrist just to illustrate what I mean so I kind of like the dainty look of the small. The only con of the small for me is that people tend to say that it's not quite the same iconic look as the regular. The cuff might be a good option but I'm afraid of it falling off somehow.
> 
> I've actually already ordered the small from the online boutique but it hasn't arrived yet and I'm considering returning it before even opening it so that I can just get the regular instead.
> 
> Was anyone else at a similar crossroad as me?


I bought the small love and small JUC and was underwhelmed especially after having the regular size. It’s not hard to put on the Love yourself. I just check the screws every few days which is no biggie. It’s the same as me checking to make sure my diamond studs are in, my other bracelets are in tact etc. trust your gut. I’ve had other bracelets fall off so it’s not just the Love.


----------



## hollyyih

beemine said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I'm interested in both the small and regular size Love and I'm not sure what to do. Honestly, I was initially drawn to the small because of the price difference but now I'm willing to spend the price on the regular size because I've grown to like the iconic look. My only issue with the regular is that I'm not in a romantic relationship, don't have any roommates, don't live in the same city or state as my family, and I already know that I won't always have someone there to help me take the love on or off. I don't plan on ever taking it off but I've heard stories of people's bracelets coming off (or even worse - losing half or all of it!) or the screws needing to be tightened every once in a while. If my bracelet were to fall off, I'd have to go to a friend's house or a Cartier boutique just to have them put it back on lol. That sounds like too much hassle for a $7k bracelet to me. Hence why I'm still thinking about the small. I love that I'd be able to take it off or put it on myself. I like that it's not two halves and that it's just one bracelet. I do plan on getting a small JUC and a 5 motif VCA at some point so I like the idea of a small love stacked with those. I'm also pretty tiny with a small wrist. I don't even like any watches on my wrist just to illustrate what I mean so I kind of like the dainty look of the small. The only con of the small for me is that people tend to say that it's not quite the same iconic look as the regular. The cuff might be a good option but I'm afraid of it falling off somehow.
> 
> I've actually already ordered the small from the online boutique but it hasn't arrived yet and I'm considering returning it before even opening it so that I can just get the regular instead.
> 
> Was anyone else at a similar crossroad as me?



I actually never thought I’d get a regular love bracelet, but when I tried it on in stores, I loved it! The small is too small unless you want to stack. I don’t plan on stacking as I already have traditional Vietnamese bracelets that allow me to stack if I wanted that look. I’m petite with small wrist and the only bracelet that looked overwhelming was the regular JUC. 

I’ve attached a photo. My wrist is 13cm. It moves up and down about 2” on my wrist. I got the size 15. I can easily put the bracelet on myself. My partner would likely add more scratches than me .


----------



## N00dle

DawnS said:


> I am thinking about getting a small Love bracelet, but I do want to take it off at night and put back on in the morning. Is that okay to do with the small one?


Yes but I think you’ll find it’s easier to just sleep with it since you have to find the little screwdriver to unlock.


----------



## Chaton

N00dle said:


> I ordered a classic size online and put it on myself without any help and it was really no problem; you just stabilize it with your knees when you tighten. FWIW, I prefer my classic to my small; don’t even wear that one anymore.



@N00dle
Regarding the small Love, I felt the same way and stopped wearing my small Love as I didn’t like it stacked with my classic, but then I decided to wear it on the other arm with another small bracelet to complement it.

Perhaps you can do something similar so you can enjoy your small Love again?


----------



## SabiLyn

beemine said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I'm interested in both the small and regular size Love and I'm not sure what to do. Honestly, I was initially drawn to the small because of the price difference but now I'm willing to spend the price on the regular size because I've grown to like the iconic look. My only issue with the regular is that I'm not in a romantic relationship, don't have any roommates, don't live in the same city or state as my family, and I already know that I won't always have someone there to help me take the love on or off. I don't plan on ever taking it off but I've heard stories of people's bracelets coming off (or even worse - losing half or all of it!) or the screws needing to be tightened every once in a while. If my bracelet were to fall off, I'd have to go to a friend's house or a Cartier boutique just to have them put it back on lol. That sounds like too much hassle for a $7k bracelet to me. Hence why I'm still thinking about the small. I love that I'd be able to take it off or put it on myself. I like that it's not two halves and that it's just one bracelet. I do plan on getting a small JUC and a 5 motif VCA at some point so I like the idea of a small love stacked with those. I'm also pretty tiny with a small wrist. I don't even like any watches on my wrist just to illustrate what I mean so I kind of like the dainty look of the small. The only con of the small for me is that people tend to say that it's not quite the same iconic look as the regular. The cuff might be a good option but I'm afraid of it falling off somehow.
> 
> I've actually already ordered the small from the online boutique but it hasn't arrived yet and I'm considering returning it before even opening it so that I can just get the regular instead.
> 
> Was anyone else at a similar crossroad as me?


Im also a single lady, my dog can’t help much. but I have both the small and regular love. The small is easier but the regular is possible to put on yourself. i got the regular first and it looked good alone whereas I think the small looked too small by itself.


----------



## scheurin

Both are easy to remove and put on. The only issue is scratching especially on the reg. You shouldn't take it off anyway


----------



## N00dle

Chaton said:


> @N00dle
> Regarding the small Love, I felt the same way and stopped wearing my small Love as I didn’t like it stacked with my classic, but then I decided to wear it on the other arm with another small bracelet to complement it.
> 
> Perhaps you can do something similar so you can enjoy your small Love again?


Hi! I would do this but I almost always wear a metal watch on my other wrist and don’t like how they clank together. Since I’m all out of wrists, I think I’ll have to sell the small!


----------



## Chaton

N00dle said:


> Hi! I would do this but I almost always wear a metal watch on my other wrist and don’t like how they clank together. Since I’m all out of wrists, I think I’ll have to sell the small!



Ha!  I know what you mean, and we are sort of opposites.

I hardly ever wear my Pasha watch, and if I did, I’d have to take these bracelets off (small Love & Trinity cord bracelet) as I wouldn’t want them scratching the watch and vice-versa!  However, if the Trinity cord bracelet I recently purchased provides as a good 'separator' then I can probably wear them all on my left arm - it's probably the most determining factor that got me to purchase the Trinity cord bracelet!

Like you, there was a time I had thought of selling my small for a split second as well, but it has too much sentimental value so I’m glad I decided to keep it and make use of it!


----------



## SabiLyn

Has anyone worn their pink gold loves at the beach? I shower with mine but recently got them so haven’t been through a summer with them. I don’t take off my necklaces when going in the pool or ocean but my bracelets are definitely more valuable. Just wondering if anyone has experience with love bracelet in sand and salt water. Thanks


----------



## babypanda

beemine said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I'm interested in both the small and regular size Love and I'm not sure what to do. Honestly, I was initially drawn to the small because of the price difference but now I'm willing to spend the price on the regular size because I've grown to like the iconic look. My only issue with the regular is that I'm not in a romantic relationship, don't have any roommates, don't live in the same city or state as my family, and I already know that I won't always have someone there to help me take the love on or off. I don't plan on ever taking it off but I've heard stories of people's bracelets coming off (or even worse - losing half or all of it!) or the screws needing to be tightened every once in a while. If my bracelet were to fall off, I'd have to go to a friend's house or a Cartier boutique just to have them put it back on lol. That sounds like too much hassle for a $7k bracelet to me. Hence why I'm still thinking about the small. I love that I'd be able to take it off or put it on myself. I like that it's not two halves and that it's just one bracelet. I do plan on getting a small JUC and a 5 motif VCA at some point so I like the idea of a small love stacked with those. I'm also pretty tiny with a small wrist. I don't even like any watches on my wrist just to illustrate what I mean so I kind of like the dainty look of the small. The only con of the small for me is that people tend to say that it's not quite the same iconic look as the regular. The cuff might be a good option but I'm afraid of it falling off somehow.
> 
> I've actually already ordered the small from the online boutique but it hasn't arrived yet and I'm considering returning it before even opening it so that I can just get the regular instead.
> 
> Was anyone else at a similar crossroad as me?


I always put and take off my loves all by myself. You will figure out how to do it


----------



## olibelli

Need some advice! I've had my RG Love for 12 years and purchased it back when 16 was the smallest size. I had no idea a 15 was introduced until a few months ago when I accompanied a friend on her purchase of a Juste un Clou and haven't been able to get the existence of the 15 off my mind. The 16 is quite large on my wrist and can go 1/3 down my palm. I can even slide it off my hand if I really try. My wrist is 12.5 cm.

TL;DR - Is it silly to sell my 16 and replace with the exact same bracelet but in the smaller size? I always wear a watch and plan to add a Clou to the stack, but unsure whether to get a 14 or 15 as it depends on what I do with the Love.

Please help!


----------



## LuckyMe14

olibelli said:


> Need some advice! I've had my RG Love for 12 years and purchased it back when 16 was the smallest size. I had no idea a 15 was introduced until a few months ago when I accompanied a friend on her purchase of a Juste un Clou and haven't been able to get the existence of the 15 off my mind. The 16 is quite large on my wrist and can go 1/3 down my palm. I can even slide it off my hand if I really try. My wrist is 12.5 cm.
> 
> TL;DR - Is it silly to sell my 16 and replace with the exact same bracelet but in the smaller size? I always wear a watch and plan to add a Clou to the stack, but unsure whether to get a 14 or 15 as it depends on what I do with the Love.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> View attachment 5004154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004157


I would sell it and get the 15. It would drive me crazy if it is that loose. You didn't have an option (without the mark up for a SO) back then, but you do now. I know it would require some funds, but I think you will be happier with it if you get the 15. And it is a lifetime thing  I would say go into a Cartier store and try on the 15 for a piece of mind. You know what you have to do after your visit. Good luck deciding.


----------



## ChanelCartier

hollyyih said:


> I actually never thought I’d get a regular love bracelet, but when I tried it on in stores, I loved it! The small is too small unless you want to stack. I don’t plan on stacking as I already have traditional Vietnamese bracelets that allow me to stack if I wanted that look. I’m petite with small wrist and the only bracelet that looked overwhelming was the regular JUC.
> 
> I’ve attached a photo. My wrist is 13cm. It moves up and down about 2” on my wrist. I got the size 15. I can easily put the bracelet on myself. My partner would likely add more scratches than me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001348


Isn't hard if you are a rightie and wear the bracelet on your right hand? How would one be able to put it on? I don't think it can be easy.


----------



## olibelli

LuckyMe14 said:


> I would sell it and get the 15. It would drive me crazy if it is that loose. You didn't have an option (without the mark up for a SO) back then, but you do now. I know it would require some funds, but I think you will be happier with it if you get the 15. And it is a lifetime thing  I would say go into a Cartier store and try on the 15 for a piece of mind. You know what you have to do after your visit. Good luck deciding.


Yes, I totally agree - my biggest challenge was wrapping my head around whether it was unnecessarily indulgent and frivolous to buy the exact same thing just for a different size. I think I'll buy the 15 and the JuC with diamonds and pair them together and sell my 16. Thank you


----------



## LuckyMe14

olibelli said:


> Yes, I totally agree - my biggest challenge was wrapping my head around whether it was unnecessarily indulgent and frivolous to buy the exact same thing just for a different size. I think I'll buy the 15 and the JuC with diamonds and pair them together and sell my 16. Thank you


I think it would be much more annoying when you have two stacked and it being that loose. It makes more sense to me to sell and purchase a 15 than to buy a JUC in 15 and regretting that also! It is definitely not weird at all to sell and buy ‘the right size’. More people have this problem. You will be more happy with a smaller size


----------



## olibelli

LuckyMe14 said:


> I think it would be much more annoying when you have two stacked and it being that loose. It makes more sense to me to sell and purchase a 15 than to buy a JUC in 15 and regretting that also! It is definitely not weird at all to sell and buy ‘the right size’. More people have this problem. You will be more happy with a smaller size


That was my biggest worry - buying the JUC in 15 and then wanting to change it to the 14, especially since the 14 fit me perfectly   

I'm definitely going to swap Love for 15 and get JuC in 14! Thanks again


----------



## hollyyih

ChanelCartier said:


> Isn't hard if you are a rightie and wear the bracelet on your right hand? How would one be able to put it on? I don't think it can be easy.



I’m right handed and I put it on my right. I just press the bracelet into the pillow and line it up then start tightening the screws with my left. You can also use your knee.


----------



## Lookelou

SabiLyn said:


> Has anyone worn their pink gold loves at the beach? I shower with mine but recently got them so haven’t been through a summer with them. I don’t take off my necklaces when going in the pool or ocean but my bracelets are definitely more valuable. Just wondering if anyone has experience with love bracelet in sand and salt water. Thanks


Yep- my pink Loves come to the beach and pool with me every year.  One I have had for 12 years, the second 3 years.  The older is a little less pink than the newer now, but my SA said they do “fade” over time. As far as loosing them- make sure you insure them!  My best advise!


----------



## mmmariexg

Very happy to join this club


----------



## XCCX

mmmariexg said:


> View attachment 5005425
> 
> Very happy to join this club


Congratulations!!! And welcome to the club


----------



## mommybag

Posted on another thread but asking here as well. I just got the YG love bracelet with 4 diamonds. Do you all shower, work out and sleep with it on? It seems like such a pain to take on and off daily and I heard the screws can get loose that way. Do I just keep it on 24/7? I have no problem with that but wondering what everyone else does.


----------



## Lookelou

yes- keep it on 24/7.  it is designed to be put on and not taken off!  You do not want to mess with the screws very often- the screw mmechanisim was not designed for on off.  congrats- enjoy you lovely new bracelet!


----------



## XCCX

mommybag said:


> Posted on another thread but asking here as well. I just got the YG love bracelet with 4 diamonds. Do you all shower, work out and sleep with it on? It seems like such a pain to take on and off daily and I heard the screws can get loose that way. Do I just keep it on 24/7? I have no problem with that but wondering what everyone else does.


Definitely 24/7


----------



## SabiLyn

Lookelou said:


> Yep- my pink Loves come to the beach and pool with me every year.  One I have had for 12 years, the second 3 years.  The older is a little less pink than the newer now, but my SA said they do “fade” over time. As far as loosing them- make sure you insure them!  My best advise!


Thanks! i Did end up wearing them and felt so fancy at the beach . the beach I went to was very upscale (my first time). Plenty of Cartier everywhere


----------



## Lux.

Some people use loctite low strength/purple to keep their bracelets from getting loose. I don't currently wear mine but if I were to start wearing it again it would be a must. My screws used to come loose all the time.


----------



## Lookelou

good for you!  please share, what beach??


----------



## MsKaren

Does anyone know where they make the Love bracelet? Was just wondering about it earlier, I wonder if it’s in Europe or America or a mix of both?


----------



## pinkdiamond765

MsKaren said:


> Does anyone know where they make the Love bracelet? Was just wondering about it earlier, I wonder if it’s in Europe or America or a mix of both?


I think they make them in France, Italy, and Switzerland. Possibly another European factory too.


----------



## Nad21

I was told by my SA today that they are also made in a factory in Texas.


----------



## vinok

Hello!  
I bought my Cartier Love bracelet in July 2020 and have been wearing it 24-7. I had no issues w the screws being loose and it fit perfectly! Absolutely love it so much. I recently had to take it off last month (January 2021) for a minor surgery. I put the bracelet back on shortly after. However, I am studying for a state board exam and realized I will need to take it off again to sit for my exam in a few months. My question is if I take it off again and put it back on will the screws get loose? I know I would have only taken it off twice, but I am so worried about the bracelet getting damaged. Any advice or thoughts on this, is much appreciated. thank you!!


----------



## Yodabest

vinok said:


> Hello!
> I bought my Cartier Love bracelet in July 2020 and have been wearing it 24-7. I had no issues w the screws being loose and it fit perfectly! Absolutely love it so much. I recently had to take it off last month (January 2021) for a minor surgery. I put the bracelet back on shortly after. However, I am studying for a state board exam and realized I will need to take it off again to sit for my exam in a few months. My question is if I take it off again and put it back on will the screws get loose? I know I would have only taken it off twice, but I am so worried about the bracelet getting damaged. Any advice or thoughts on this, is much appreciated. thank you!!



You should be fine! The point is you shouldn’t be taking it on and off daily. These infrequent things are just part of life. Good luck on your exam!


----------



## vinok

PC1984 said:


> You should be fine! The point is you shouldn’t be taking it on and off daily. These infrequent things are just part of life. Good luck on your exam!


thank you so much!


----------



## scheurin

Nad21 said:


> I was told by my SA today that they are also made in a factory in Texas.



Interesting, didn't know that. Thx


----------



## MsKaren

It’s interesting to know where they’re made, I’d love to watch one being made. I had a ring made a few years ago and got to sit with the jeweller for some of the process and I found it fascinating!


----------



## scheurin

MsKaren said:


> It’s interesting to know where they’re made, I’d love to watch one being made. I had a ring made a few years ago and got to sit with the jeweller for some of the process and I found it fascinating!



Pretty sure this is a no-go at Cartier. When you buy ask for the SA to show you the label where it says the site of manufacturing.


----------



## MsKaren

scheurin said:


> Pretty sure this is a no-go at Cartier. When you buy ask for the SA to show you the label where it says the site of manufacturing.


Oh yep don’t worry I know I would never be able to see it but would just love to. I will keep that in mind if I buy another.


----------



## scheurin

Would love to visit the upper floors of rue de la paix. Maybe just ask? Will do next time. I was offered a visid to a watch factory one time.


----------



## mtkarenp

I just got my first Love bracelet and I’ve wanted it for years.  Now I’m over thinking what arm to wear it on.

I’m right handed so I know wearing it on my left with the watch is the safest but I like it on my right with the Yurmans.

I just need to let it go and know scratches are part of it.  It’s the most expensive piece of jewelry I’ve ever had and I’ve wanted one forever so I’m just over thinking it.  

Advice??


----------



## avcbob

mtkarenp said:


> I just got my first Love bracelet and I’ve wanted it for years.  Now I’m over thinking what arm to wear it on.
> 
> I’m right handed so I know wearing it on my left with the watch is the safest but I like it on my right with the Yurmans.
> 
> I just need to let it go and know scratches are part of it.  It’s the most expensive piece of jewelry I’ve ever had and I’ve wanted one forever so I’m just over thinking it.
> 
> Advice??
> 
> View attachment 5009341
> View attachment 5009342


I think the Love looks best on the right wrist.  But with that being said, I'm a guy and I wear mine on my left. They would get in the way of doing guy type of stuff on the right since I'm right handed.  My wife started on the left and then decided she liked the right better! You'll get over the 'safest' thing quickly after getting a few scratches and dings. Enjoy your new addition!!


----------



## mtkarenp

avcbob said:


> I think the Love looks best on the right wrist.  But with that being said, I'm a guy and I wear mine on my left. They would get in the way of doing guy type of stuff on the right since I'm right handed.  My wife started on the left and then decided she liked the right better! You'll get over the 'safest' thing quickly after getting a few scratches and dings. Enjoy your new addition!!


 
I get the "guy stuff".  I'm really active and very right handed.  I ordered some sweatbands from Amazon to use when I'm gardening, doing lawn work, working on the house, etc...  BUT the dang things were too big so I just ordered some kids sweatbands.  LOL


----------



## avcbob

mtkarenp said:


> I get the "guy stuff".  I'm really active and very right handed.  I ordered some sweatbands from Amazon to use when I'm gardening, doing lawn work, working on the house, etc...  BUT the dang things were too big so I just ordered some kids sweatbands.  LOL


I have Adidas wrist bands I got from Big5.  Dunno where you are of if you have Big5, but other places that sell sporting goods would have them.  I have one in the garage, one in the house and one in the car primarily for invisibility should I need it when I'm out in the world.


----------



## lunaleo92

I have had my love for almost 2 years now and am thinking of getting another one. But I am very OCD about taking care of my things and I have scratches and dings that are expected and don’t bother me. I now have noticed these odd marks on the bottom half of my bracelet— is this normal? Should I take it in? I have. I have a very active lifestyle with owning 3 golden retrievers and being a workout class enthusiast so I’m guessing I damaged it then.


----------



## angelica138

lunaleo92 said:


> I have had my love for almost 2 years now and am thinking of getting another one. But I am very OCD about taking care of my things and I have scratches and dings that are expected and don’t bother me. I now have noticed these odd marks on the bottom half of my bracelet— is this normal? Should I take it in? I have. I have a very active lifestyle with owning 3 golden retrievers and being a workout class enthusiast so I’m guessing I damaged it then.



I have has those marks but on the top of my love. Mine is from hitting my bracelet on the stainless steel handles on my refrigerator.


----------



## Chivis

Alex_Ali said:


> I can’t really tell a difference between the two. Do you wear them both together daily? The reason I ask is because I‘ve been contemplating between the YG and RG myself. The issue is that I want to pair the love bracelet with a VCA Alhambra and really like the onyx and carnelian ones which I think only come in YG But I’m torn because RG looks better with my skintone. Would you or anyone else have any thoughts on mixing a YG Alhambra (onyx or carnelian) with a RG Love bracelet? I’m super confused and would really appreciate any insight.


 Yellow gold in VCA Carnelian bracelet is very rosey, goes perfect with PG Love. In fact, the shade of gold is more similar to Cartier rose gold than yellow gold. Yellow gold in Cartier is very bright and luminous.


----------



## Chaton

pinkdiamond765 said:


> I think they make them in France, Italy, and Switzerland. Possibly another European factory too.



Yes, I agree.  I am highly skeptical of Cartier making items in Texas/USA.

I equate this to high couture brands that originated out of Europe such as Moncler, Marni, Prada, etc losing their integrity and image if they started manufacturing in the USA.  

I would be highly disappointed and reconsider buying those items as would many other buyers.  This has been a topic of discussion and very controversial when high-end brands have outsourced their production outside of the European nations.

This would require a lot of training and quality control I would think, and it would not be the same in quality and standards in my opinion.  I would prefer and expect my high-end Italian shoes, handbags, etc to be made in Italy and so forth. 

In my mind, I hope it’s just a hub for storage when the items are shipped from European manufacturing sites to be distributed across the US.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Chaton said:


> Yes, I agree.  I am highly skeptical of Cartier making items in Texas/USA.
> 
> I equate this to high couture brands that originated out of Europe such as Moncler, Marni, Prada, etc losing their integrity and image if they started manufacturing in the USA.
> 
> I would be highly disappointed and reconsider buying those items as would many other buyers.  This has been a topic of discussion and very controversial when high-end brands have outsourced their production outside of the European nations.
> 
> This would require a lot of training and quality control I would think, and it would not be the same in quality and standards in my opinion.  I would prefer and expect my high-end Italian shoes, handbags, etc to be made in Italy and so forth.
> 
> In my mind, I hope it’s just a hub for storage when the items are shipped from European manufacturing sites to be distributed across the US.


I agree with all of this. I think the SA who said Texas USA was thinking of Louis Vuitton not Cartier.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Babsiegirl said:


> I agree with all of this. I think the SA who said Texas USA was thinking of Louis Vuitton not Cartier.


When you order Cartier on-line it comes from a warehouse in Texas.  That's a distribution hub.


----------



## scheurin

Checked some financial and company information. There is no US manufacturing listed.


----------



## Babsiegirl

pinkdiamond765 said:


> When you order Cartier on-line it comes from a warehouse in Texas.  That's a distribution hub.


Yes, I know that and I also live in TX. I’ve ordered plenty of times from the e-boutique. I thought maybe the SA who said they were manufactured in TX was confusing it with LV.


----------



## merekat703

I love my thin bangle. I prefer thin over the traditional. Both are classics though.


----------



## ~Moi~

I can’t seem to find the answer (if there is another thread please direct me ) when you buy a Love bracelet (just a regular YG, no diamonds etc) - do they usually give you what’s been on display and tried on by other customers? Or they give you one from the stock? What have people’s experience been? thanks in advance!


----------



## scheurin

Dunno what you mean by "diaplay". They get you one to try and if you like it you can keep it on your wrist. Usually they have a cabinet full of bracelets of all combinations and sizes.


----------



## alessia70

Anyone here know the price for the bangle in Dubai and Singapore? We're going there this summer. Thanks!


----------



## XCCX

~Moi~ said:


> I can’t seem to find the answer (if there is another thread please direct me ) when you buy a Love bracelet (just a regular YG, no diamonds etc) - do they usually give you what’s been on display and tried on by other customers? Or they give you one from the stock? What have people’s experience been? thanks in advance!



You would definitely get a wrapped/untouched one


----------



## ~Moi~

^Thanks! I was not keen on the idea of buying the one in the case that had been tried on by others and potentially more wear & tear on the screws!


----------



## mmarcello01

LOVE it!


----------



## missie1

beemine said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I'm interested in both the small and regular size Love and I'm not sure what to do. Honestly, I was initially drawn to the small because of the price difference but now I'm willing to spend the price on the regular size because I've grown to like the iconic look. My only issue with the regular is that I'm not in a romantic relationship, don't have any roommates, don't live in the same city or state as my family, and I already know that I won't always have someone there to help me take the love on or off. I don't plan on ever taking it off but I've heard stories of people's bracelets coming off (or even worse - losing half or all of it!) or the screws needing to be tightened every once in a while. If my bracelet were to fall off, I'd have to go to a friend's house or a Cartier boutique just to have them put it back on lol. That sounds like too much hassle for a $7k bracelet to me. Hence why I'm still thinking about the small. I love that I'd be able to take it off or put it on myself. I like that it's not two halves and that it's just one bracelet. I do plan on getting a small JUC and a 5 motif VCA at some point so I like the idea of a small love stacked with those. I'm also pretty tiny with a small wrist. I don't even like any watches on my wrist just to illustrate what I mean so I kind of like the dainty look of the small. The only con of the small for me is that people tend to say that it's not quite the same iconic look as the regular. The cuff might be a good option but I'm afraid of it falling off somehow.
> 
> I've actually already ordered the small from the online boutique but it hasn't arrived yet and I'm considering returning it before even opening it so that I can just get the regular instead.
> 
> Was anyone else at a similar crossroad as me?


Definitely get the larger size.  I have both regular and thin and take both on and off myself all the time. It stakes less than 5 minutes and you just need to sit down and have everything right next to you when you start.


----------



## loverose

I have inherited 2 love bracelets -- a regular with 4 diamonds, and a Sm with no diamonds. The small is pretty scratched up, it's white gold. If I take these bracelets to Cartier, will they work on these for me? Or will they not help because I am not the original owner?


----------



## XCCX

loverose said:


> I have inherited 2 love bracelets -- a regular with 4 diamonds, and a Sm with no diamonds. The small is pretty scratched up, it's white gold. If I take these bracelets to Cartier, will they work on these for me? Or will they not help because I am not the original owner?


I inherited some of my Cartier as well, they never asked for receipts at least not for the quick shining service but I think it won’t be a problem for any service..


----------



## loverose

XCCX said:


> I inherited some of my Cartier as well, they never asked for receipts at least not for the quick shining service but I think it won’t be a problem for any service..


 
Thank you! I think I'll take them in when they reopen and see what happens (Toronto is still in lockdown ... hopefully they can open soon!)


----------



## gigi124

Joined the club today with the classic love and the small juc ring


----------



## Cat Fondler

gigi124 said:


> Joined the club today with the classic love and the small juc ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021503


Looks great! Is it comfortable?


----------



## gigi124

Cat Fondler said:


> Looks great! Is it comfortable?


So far yes  I got the size 15 it comes down this far on my arm. I tried the 16 it seemed loose. Hopefully I feel the same after tonight sleeping with it!


----------



## scheurin

Fits well, congratulations


----------



## Cat Fondler

gigi124 said:


> Joined the club today with the classic love and the small juc ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021503


How do you like the JUC ring? is it comfortable for everyday wear?


----------



## gigi124

Cat Fondler said:


> How do you like the JUC ring? is it comfortable for everyday wear?


Yes! I didnt plan on buying a ring at all but I tried it on and fell in love with how dainty and comfortable it was. I tried the small love band too but I was underwhelmed.


----------



## Cat Fondler

gigi124 said:


> Yes! I didnt plan on buying a ring at all but I tried it on and fell in love with how dainty and comfortable it was. I tried the small love band too but I was underwhelmed.


Good to know!


----------



## pjns

I’m planning to get one as a present for myself. I’m pretty torn tho whether I should get the regular yellow gold love bracelet or the small with diamonds?


----------



## XCCX

pjns said:


> I’m planning to get one as a present for myself. I’m pretty torn tho whether I should get the regular yellow gold love bracelet or the small with diamonds?


I vote regular


----------



## loverose

pjns said:


> I’m planning to get one as a present for myself. I’m pretty torn tho whether I should get the regular yellow gold love bracelet or the small with diamonds?



If you are wearing it on its own, I vote regular love. I’m wearing just a small love right now (no diamonds) while my regular w diamonds is being repaired, and it looks pretty bare on its own.


----------



## pjns

loverose said:


> If you are wearing it on its own, I vote regular love. I’m wearing just a small love right now (no diamonds) while my regular w diamonds is being repaired, and it looks pretty bare on its own.



thank you! I’ll be wearing it on its own until I get another one. I’ll get in on my birthday soon! I’ll get the regular then   Fingers crossed


----------



## Navajo princess

This forum was so helpful to me in terms of research and general eye candy before I received my love bracelets back in 2015 and 2016, I thought I'd return the favour.  All three are size 17 in yellow gold, white gold with 10 diamonds and pink gold with coloured gemstones.


----------



## Lookelou

Navajo princess said:


> This forum was so helpful to me in terms of research and general eye candy before I received my love bracelets back in 2015 and 2016, I thought I'd return the favour.  All three are size 17 in yellow gold, white gold with 10 diamonds and pink gold with coloured gemstones.
> View attachment 5023152


thank you for this post!!!  I am looking for a 3rd Love- traditional size...and I would love to see more pics of your stack if you have time??  I have a plain RG, and the rainbow RG.  I was thinking of the WG rainbow love?


----------



## Navajo princess

Lookelou said:


> thank you for this post!!!  I am looking for a 3rd Love- traditional size...and I would love to see more pics of your stack if you have time??  I have a plain RG, and the rainbow RG.  I was thinking of the WG rainbow love?


You're welcome!  Yes of course, I'll try and take some in better lighting later this week and post them for you.  Aah yes, the WG rainbow love is beautiful, I briefly had one back in 2016 but exchanged it for the 10 diamonds model only because against my skin tone the gemstones in a WG setting didn't stand out on me if you see what I mean, so it looked like I was wearing a plain WG love.  Against the right skin tone the WG rainbow love would look fabulous because the gemstones are subtle but very pretty.


----------



## SabiLyn

Hello I would like some opinions or if someone has this stack already, how is it. I have classic and slim pink gold loves. I wear a mix of watches on my other wrist; either stainless tank anglaise, navy leather strap small tank or black or white Chanel j 12. the pink gold goes with them all and also my skin tone. I want to add a 3rd love and initially thinking WG for the middle. However I love pink gold so much, what about a rainbow gemstone pink gold love? I wonder if the stones would break them up from looking like one thick bracelet.  I can make an appt to go try on but I feel like I might really like it and it won’t be just a “try on” visit Lol


----------



## Cartier Forever

SabiLyn said:


> Hello I would like some opinions or if someone has this stack already, how is it. I have classic and slim pink gold loves. I wear a mix of watches on my other wrist; either stainless tank anglaise, navy leather strap small tank or black or white Chanel j 12. the pink gold goes with them all and also my skin tone. I want to add a 3rd love and initially thinking WG for the middle. However I love pink gold so much, what about a rainbow gemstone pink gold love? I wonder if the stones would break them up from looking like one thick bracelet.  I can make an appt to go try on but I feel like I might really like it and it won’t be just a “try on” visit Lol



I have RG classic, RG rainbow, YG thin and YG 6 diamonds thin. The rainbow is very cute and just spice up the stack. Go for it, you will love it!


----------



## Chaton

Cartier Forever said:


> I have RG classic, RG rainbow, YG thin and YG 6 diamonds thin. The rainbow is very cute and just spice up the stack. Go for it, you will love it!



I love your stack!  It’s one of the few I’ve seen that incorporates both classics and thins in such a classy, appealing way!  You even do RG and YG well!


----------



## SabiLyn

Cartier Forever said:


> I have RG classic, RG rainbow, YG thin and YG 6 diamonds thin. The rainbow is very cute and just spice up the stack. Go for it, you will love it!


Thank you! beautiful


----------



## 3lena

I loved the way the light was hitting my bracelets here  hoping to add a small JUC with diamonds this year!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Chaton said:


> I love your stack!  It’s one of the few I’ve seen that incorporates both classics and thins in such a classy, appealing way!  You even do RG and YG well!



Thanks for your kind words


----------



## PLC259

Does anyone have photos of three loves in three different colors? I’ve searched but can’t seem to find any photos! I have a full size RG and a small WG. Thinking of adding a small YG to finish the “trinity!”


----------



## jaskg144

I have just spoken with Cartier client services and they have told me I need a certificate and receipt to get a repair/service done on a piece that my mother has. She bought the piece from a jewellers and not from cartier directly, but I was under the impression Cartier do not need a certificate or purchase receipt to verify a piece. Can anyone help?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

jasmynh1 said:


> I have just spoken with Cartier client services and they have told me I need a certificate and receipt to get a repair/service done on a piece that my mother has. She bought the piece from a jewellers and not from cartier directly, but I was under the impression Cartier do not need a certificate or purchase receipt to verify a piece. Can anyone help?


Go to a different boutique say it is your piece and you need to get it serviced period you lost the paperwork for it if they ask they have to service your piece! They will ship it and decline service if it’s fake so idk why they would need your receipt and certificate never heard of that so crazy they will charge you anyway for a repair but yes please go to a different boutique and just say you want to get your piece serviced whatever that is needed


----------



## jaskg144

lvjunkyxo said:


> Go to a different boutique say it is your piece and you need to get it serviced period you lost the paperwork for it if they ask they have to service your piece! They will ship it and decline service if it’s fake so idk why they would need your receipt and certificate never heard of that so crazy they will charge you anyway for a repair but yes please go to a different boutique and just say you want to get your piece serviced whatever that is needed



yes I will, thank you!! I’d never heard of them even asking for a record of purchase so I was really shocked. I’d known lots of ladies on here who had their vintage pieces serviced with no issues.


----------



## XCCX

jasmynh1 said:


> yes I will, thank you!! I’d never heard of them even asking for a record of purchase so I was really shocked. I’d known lots of ladies on here who had their vintage pieces serviced with no issues.


I agree. You mentioned you called CS? Try going to the boutique, they don’t ask for paperwork when servicing.


----------



## winks

I can finally join the love club. Got the small WG love from my BF for my 30th birthday yesterday. so in love!!


----------



## Navajo princess

Lookelou said:


> thank you for this post!!!  I am looking for a 3rd Love- traditional size...and I would love to see more pics of your stack if you have time??  I have a plain RG, and the rainbow RG.  I was thinking of the WG rainbow love?



Hi Lookelou, here you go, I hope these are helpful and give you more of an idea of how they look with my whole hand in shot.


----------



## oceanblueapril

B


Navajo princess said:


> Hi Lookelou, here you go, I hope these are helpful and give you more of an idea of how they look with my whole hand in shot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025226
> View attachment 5025228


beautiful stack , I am eyeing for white gold love with diamond ❤️


----------



## Lookelou

Navajo princess said:


> Hi Lookelou, here you go, I hope these are helpful and give you more of an idea of how they look with my whole hand in shot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025226
> View attachment 5025228


Thank you!!! Your stack is fabulous!!! One more question, do you find that your screws loosen because of the bracelets tapping each other?


----------



## Navajo princess

oceanblueapril said:


> B
> 
> beautiful stack , I am eyeing for white gold love with diamond ❤


Thank you so much!  You can't go wrong with white gold and diamond love bracelets due to the brightness of the white gold that Cartier use against the diamond which makes it stand out and really sparkle in the light.  My photos do not do the diamonds justice as to how they look in real life when they scintillate/sparkle against the light.


----------



## Navajo princess

Lookelou said:


> Thank you!!! Your stack is fabulous!!! One more question, do you find that your screws loosen because of the bracelets tapping each other?


Thank you so much, you're so kind.  When I used to wear all 3 on my right wrist they used to loosen slightly so I had to tighten them about once a month, but then I moved them to my left wrist and have been wearing them on that wrist since early 2017 they hardly ever loosen.  Because I'm right handed my theory is that wearing more than 1 bracelet on that wrist will cause loosening of the screws due to the fact that I'm using that hand much more so the bracelets will naturally tap against each other constantly.  Having said that, when I wore all three on my right wrist the loosening of the screws was very minor, so the screws only moved a little bit because I was constantly checking they never moved to the point of serious loosening or anything like that.


----------



## Lookelou

Navajo princess said:


> Thank you so much, you're so kind.  When I used to wear all 3 on my right wrist they used to loosen slightly so I had to tighten them about once a month, but then I moved them to my left wrist and have been wearing them on that wrist since early 2017 they hardly ever loosen.  Because I'm right handed my theory is that wearing more than 1 bracelet on that wrist will cause loosening of the screws due to the fact that I'm using that hand much more so the bracelets will naturally tap against each other constantly.  Having said that, when I wore all three on my right wrist the loosening of the screws was very minor, so the screws only moved a little bit because I was constantly checking they never moved to the point of serious loosening or anything like that.


you make perfect sense- thank oyu.  I ad considered moving them over to left arm as well.  but it has been 14 years, so that would be a weird transition!  of course, another question.  I have read on the forum that the white gold or the platnum ends up darkening ?  is that true?  anyone know.


----------



## Navajo princess

Lookelou said:


> you make perfect sense- thank oyu.  I ad considered moving them over to left arm as well.  but it has been 14 years, so that would be a weird transition!  of course, another question.  I have read on the forum that the white gold or the platnum ends up darkening ?  is that true?  anyone know.


No problem!  Yes it is a weird transition, I remember when I moved mine over it felt very strange indeed but I eventually got used to it.  I've recently started to notice faint darkening on my white gold love but only on the edge of the bracelet where the screws are if that makes sense, and only I can notice it and I really have to be examining it closely in good lighting.  I remember the sales associate in the Cartier boutique in London back in 2016 telling me that this does happen with their white gold bracelets that have diamonds in them, because they have a special coating to make the white gold nice and bright in order to complement the diamond.  It's only natural that this will wear off and end up looking like their other white gold bracelets that don't have diamonds in which are much more dull in colour, like the regular WG love which is very dark to my eyes.  I was told that Cartier will be able to recoat it for me when more darkening starts to appear, I asked her for an estimate of the average time periods that clients choose to take up this service, and she said about every 10 years.  That makes sense to me as mine will be 5 years old on June and the darkening is not sufficient yet for me to pay for a recoat.  The good thing is that when you have a recoat the bracelet looks brand new again which is good for anyone who wants to sell their bracelet after many years of wearing it.


----------



## Lookelou

thank you!  I am going to the biutique next week, so i can start making a decision!


----------



## Navajo princess

Lookelou said:


> thank you!  I am going to the biutique next week, so i can start making a decision!


You're welcome!  Excellent, happy shopping and I'm sure you'll love whatever you choose to go with, you can't go wrong with the love bracelets, they're all beautiful no matter the size, colour or the number.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Anyone here use a specific cloth to clean the bracelet, or do you just use the one provided in the cleaning kit? I’m planning to buy one from Amazon but wondering if anyone can suggest something they really like. Thanks!!!


----------



## goldengirl123

LoveMyHalo said:


> Anyone here use a specific cloth to clean the bracelet, or do you just use the one provided in the cleaning kit? I’m planning to buy one from Amazon but wondering if anyone can suggest something they really like. Thanks!!!



I just use the connoisseur gold polishing cloth from Amazon.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

goldengirl123 said:


> I just use the connoisseur gold polishing cloth from Amazon.


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## Familyfirst

goldengirl123 said:


> I just use the connoisseur gold polishing cloth from Amazon.




I have the same polish cloth and wanted to know often to use it? Once a week or  monthly?


----------



## JOJA

Does anyone know if the Cartier shine service will get rid of hairline scratches?  Trying to figure out if I need a shine service or full polish to get my cuff back to almost brand new condition.  
Thanks for any info!


----------



## scheurin

goldengirl123 said:


> I just use the connoisseur gold polishing cloth from Amazon.



Not on rhodinated items, please! Also I wouldn't use it with diamonds / emeralds; especially the latter. The cloth is with diamonds and you might scratch the gems.


----------



## scheurin

Still being shocked about an event at Cartier 2 weeks ago. 3 of my 7 (4 of which are regs) Loves were lose when my SA checked them. How come? Didn't do anything abnormal. Any ideas???


----------



## Blux88

I've read some posts on here re: the small love bracelet gap where you screw it open/close. When in locked position, there's a gap when I pull apart the bracelet ends. So it this normal or not normal? I think this SA gave me a return item! Also I didn't receive a cleaning kit nor travel pouch. He didn't even wrap the box! Ugh I expected more from a flagship store...


----------



## scheurin

Blux88 said:


> I've read some posts on here re: the small love bracelet gap where you screw it open/close. When in locked position, there's a gap when I pull apart the bracelet ends. So it this normal or not normal? I think this SA gave me a return item! Also I didn't receive a cleaning kit nor travel pouch. He didn't even wrap the box! Ugh I expected more from a flagship store...



This is normal. No worries.

What to expect from a flagship store? Nothing. I continously fail to understand why people buy in a flagship store instead of these other smaller curteous ones where you still are a valued customer? Is it to be proud of telling others "I bought that there"? A perceived better inventory? Even better prices? Just can't get it


----------



## nadiap

scheurin said:


> Still being shocked about an event at Cartier 2 weeks ago. 3 of my 7 (4 of which are regs) Loves were lose when my SA checked them. How come? Didn't do anything abnormal. Any ideas???


You wear 7 love bracelets at the same time?


----------



## south-of-france

Did your SA notice but not you? What did she see you didn‘t? What do we need to look out for?


----------



## scheurin

nadiap said:


> You wear 7 love bracelets at the same time?



Yes, but 3 of them are sm so it's more 5.5


----------



## Bestbuy2020

Hi, does anyone know/ or experienced if you buy buy a love classic bangle online, will you receive a cleaning kit?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## angelica138

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Hi, does anyone know/ or experienced if you buy buy a love classic bangle online, will you receive a cleaning kit?
> Thanks in advance.



I ordered online and did not receive cleaning kit. I’ve seen others say they call up the customer service number and ask for one and it gets sent out to them.


----------



## Bestbuy2020

angelica138 said:


> I ordered online and did not receive cleaning kit. I’ve seen others say they call up the customer service number and ask for one and it gets sent out to them.


ohhhh thank you!


----------



## pit_bull

Asking for advice. I’m looking for a place that sells preowned Love bracelets online. Any and all recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## loverose

pit_bull said:


> Asking for advice. I’m looking for a place that sells preowned Love bracelets online. Any and all recommendations are appreciated.



1stdibs.com
fashionphile.com
annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## merekat703

I was over nighted a cleaning kit. They were out of stock for months.


----------



## Stasjgray

So..I lost my yellow gold 4 diamond love bracelet the other week! It fell off my wrist whilst I was out walking in the park. So upsetting! I wear three love bracelets stacked and the screws often need tightening up. Can’t believe this has happened though! Luckily it was insured, but still!


----------



## Lookelou

ohhhh noooo....i am so sorry....even though insured, it still feels so bad...I hope you are able to replace it quickly.


----------



## minx

Stasjgray said:


> So..I lost my yellow gold 4 diamond love bracelet the other week! It fell off my wrist whilst I was out walking in the park. So upsetting! I wear three love bracelets stacked and the screws often need tightening up. Can’t believe this has happened though! Luckily it was insured, but still!


Oh my gosh, you must be devastated! Did you use loctite in the screws?


----------



## yayaisnan

gigi124 said:


> Joined the club today with the classic love and the small juc ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021503


Looks amazing and love your nails.


----------



## Fabfashion

Stasjgray said:


> So..I lost my yellow gold 4 diamond love bracelet the other week! It fell off my wrist whilst I was out walking in the park. So upsetting! I wear three love bracelets stacked and the screws often need tightening up. Can’t believe this has happened though! Luckily it was insured, but still!



So sorry to hear that! Glad to hear it was insured. Hope you get a new one soon.


----------



## Fabfashion

minx said:


> Oh my gosh, you must be devastated! Did you use loctite in the screws?


@minx, what’s a loctite? I take my bracelet off when I get home and worry that the screws will become loose over time.


----------



## SabiLyn

I’m curious about the screwdriver. what is it made out of? I took my pink gold loves off today to clean and thought the screwdriver could be a good gauge of color change but maybe not depending on what it’s made out of. Thanks!


----------



## minx

Fabfashion said:


> @minx, what’s a loctite? I take my bracelet off when I get home and worry that the screws will become loose over time.


It’s a special screw glue that jewellers use and keeps screws from unscrewing. Highly recommend. If you do a search for loctite in this forum you’ll get loads more info.

 If you keep screwing and screwing the love bracelet, it will wear the screw threads and loosen them over time.


----------



## Fabfashion

minx said:


> It’s a special screw glue that jewellers use and keeps screws from unscrewing. Highly recommend. If you do a search for loctite in this forum you’ll get loads more info.
> 
> If you keep screwing and screwing the love bracelet, it will wear the screw threads and loosen them over time.


Thank you.  I’ll check it out.


----------



## Fabfashion

SabiLyn said:


> I’m curious about the screwdriver. what is it made out of? I took my pink gold loves off today to clean and thought the screwdriver could be a good gauge of color change but maybe not depending on what it’s made out of. Thanks!


I think it’s just stainless steel?


----------



## yayaisnan

Hey guys after purchasing my size 16 I've been kind of questioning if i should have gone for the size up. I'm attaching some pics. The first 2 are size 16 - it's a bit snug some days, especially when i'm bloated. The size 17 is the last 3 pics. it's way too big right?? It was turning on my arm super easily. I feel like both sizes aren't perfect, i wish there was a half size :[





Size 17 - It was preloved with a broken screw - ignore that


----------



## scheurin

This here is not the sizing thread


----------



## Navajo princess

Stasjgray said:


> So..I lost my yellow gold 4 diamond love bracelet the other week! It fell off my wrist whilst I was out walking in the park. So upsetting! I wear three love bracelets stacked and the screws often need tightening up. Can’t believe this has happened though! Luckily it was insured, but still!


I'm very sorry to hear this.  I have worn 3 love bracelets stacked since 2016 and this has never happened to me, if you're thinking of replacing it the only piece of advice that I can give you is what Cartier told me when I purchased mine.  That was, and I would agree with it, when you wear more than one love bracelet you have to try and limit the amount of movement between them because when they hit each other it creates vibrations and it's the vibrations that cause the screws to slowly loosen over time. That's what happens with a design like this - vibrations are natural and cannot be prevented, plus you have to remember these are heavy/substantial bracelets so when they hit against each other the resulting vibrations will loosen the screws.  The only way to prevent this is to constantly check the screws to see if they've loosened and if they have tighten them, or wear love bracelets that tend to stay in the same position more of the time (so go down a size, but I wouldn't recommend that as they will uncomfortable in the summer or if you ever gain weight), or use that special glue on the screws (but I'm not sure what happens when you need to take the bracelets off if they've got glue on them eg will they unscrew at all).  Mine used to loosen all the time when I first got them and so I moved them to my left wrist as I worried about them.  I'm right handed and when I wore them on my right wrist the loosening happened frequently because that hand is always moving and doing things.  As soon as I moved mine to my left wrist the screws didn't loosen anywhere near as much.


----------



## scheurin

This is a major issue for Cartier. Just a few weeks back my SA found 5 of my screws lose and today another one was not fastened.

Any ideas how the new lock works? My boutique suggests to exchange all 8 of mine. Not sure, though


----------



## cilla1031

Hi! I have a YG regular love and and just ordered a small also YG. Should I put the small on the bottom or top of the regular? TIA!


----------



## Cat Fondler

cilla1031 said:


> Hi! I have a YG regular love and and just ordered a small also YG. Should I put the small on the bottom or top of the regular? TIA!


Congratulations! There is no right or wrong way. I have the same 2 bracelets and I wear them both ways—I just change it up every few weeks and I really don’t have a favorite order. Right now I’m wearing the love regular on my right wrist and the thin love on my left. The versatility of the thin love is nice.


----------



## RosiePenners

Hello lovely fellow Love fans. Wondering if you can help me. I’m contemplating the RG small w 6 diamonds or RG classic to add to my stack. Thoughts?


----------



## Rockysmom

RosiePenners said:


> Hello lovely fellow Love fans. Wondering if you can help me. I’m contemplating the RG small w 6 diamonds or RG classic to add to my stack. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5044472


I think the RG 6 diamond small would compliment the small JUC nicely


----------



## SabiLyn

cilla1031 said:


> Hi! I have a YG regular love and and just ordered a small also YG. Should I put the small on the bottom or top of the regular? TIA!


I have the same two in RG and I put the regular on top-closer to hand It takes the lead in my opinion. but I’ve seen it both ways


----------



## Jdltcb

I came across this interesting lawsuit:









						How Cartier's Love Bracelet screw design flaw can lead to a lawsuit?
					

Find out if Cartier's Love Bracelet Screw Design flaw costed you your bracelet and can that lead to a lawsuit? Contact Baron and Herskowitz




					www.bhfloridalaw.com


----------



## lexi836

Hi, did your wife have to take off her bracelet to add that or did you just leave it on and put it around the screw? Mine is starting to get loose so I'm thinking of buying some Loctite


avcbob said:


> Yes, the screws still come out with no problem, it just takes a little torque and a larger jewelers screwdriver. Part of the problem causing the loose screw issue is that you can't get them tight enough with the Cartier screwdriver.  It's sexy but useless! We put Loctite on all Loves here, old or new system.  I believe it's Purple Loctite that I use, but double check before you get it. For sure don't use Red or Blue or the screws won't come out...ever!
> 
> It's just not worth the hassle of checking the screws all the time and/or worrying about your precious bracelet falling off.  Many will say you shouldn't have to use Loctite, and maybe you shouldn't, but I consider it insurance.


----------



## avcbob

lexi836 said:


> Hi, did your wife have to take off her bracelet to add that or did you just leave it on and put it around the screw? Mine is starting to get loose so I'm thinking of buying some Loctite


Hi Lexi,

If yours is the new style with the captive screws, you can loosen them as far as possible then drip a tiny amount of LocTite onto the threads.  I did one side than the other and never took the bracelet off. If yours is the older type with removeable screws, take them out and put the Loctite on, then replace them. I use the end of a wooden toothpick to drop just a very tiny amount on the screw. You'll still want to check from time to time as I have had them come loose with LocTite, but nothing like without it.


----------



## RosiePenners

avcbob said:


> Hi Lexi,
> 
> If yours is the new style with the captive screws, you can loosen them as far as possible then drip a tiny amount of LocTite onto the threads.  I did one side than the other and never took the bracelet off. If yours is the older type with removeable screws, take them out and put the Loctite on, then replace them. I use the end of a wooden toothpick to drop just a very tiny amount on the screw. You'll still want to check from time to time as I have had them come loose with LocTite, but nothing like without it.


Quick question, if you use Loctite, how would you eventually get the bracelet off say in an emergency? TIA.


----------



## loverose

Has anyone had their white gold love (non-rhodium plated) polished and noticed a change in the base colour? In some light mine is looking more like a light yellow gold than white gold after getting it back from polish.


----------



## avcbob

RosiePenners said:


> Quick question, if you use Loctite, how would you eventually get the bracelet off say in an emergency? TIA.


The screws still are easy to take out when they have LocTite on them, it just requires a little more effort.  It also requires a larger jewelers screwdriver.  The little Love screwdriver is useless for getting the screws out with LocTite.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Was looking at the WG Sm Love and see that they don't have a size 19 available.  Are they discontinuing the model or just having trouble with inventory at the moment?


----------



## scheurin

avcbob said:


> The screws still are easy to take out when they have LocTite on them, it just requires a little more effort.  It also requires a larger jewelers screwdriver.  The little Love screwdriver is useless for getting the screws out with LocTite.



Just to clarify glueing does not mean the bracelet is stuck forever. You just cannot remove and put it on regularly - what you shouldn't do anyhow. Opening again requires much more force. Should be done by a SA.

Had 2 of mine glued before the locks were exchanged.


----------



## americanroyal89

BostonBlockhead said:


> Was looking at the WG Sm Love and see that they don't have a size 19 available.  Are they discontinuing the model or just having trouble with inventory at the moment?



I think inventory issues at the moment. I just bought the WG SM Love about 2 months ago, size 20. And it was not in stock in my store. My SA found me the last one in the US. And said their production was hit due to Covid


----------



## RosiePenners

avcbob said:


> The screws still are easy to take out when they have LocTite on them, it just requires a little more effort.  It also requires a larger jewelers screwdriver.  The little Love screwdriver is useless for getting the screws out with LocTite.


It’s an option I would definitely consider just for peace of mind. Just means I’d have to have a jewelers screwdriver on me at all times in the event of an emergency as I certainly wouldn’t want someone damaging it trying to take it off without one!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Anyone stack two or more thin love bracelets together ?! Would love to see more pictures of this ❤️❤️ Interested in adding another thin love to my stack


----------



## mocktail

I've had my bracelet for a few weeks now and I'm loving it. Wearing jewelry (other than my earrings) while showering and sleeping feels so decadent and glamorous. And I love seeing the diamonds sparkle when I wash my hands


----------



## RosiePenners

mocktail said:


> I've had my bracelet for a few weeks now and I'm loving it. Wearing jewelry (other than my earrings) while showering and sleeping feels so decadent and glamorous. And I love seeing the diamonds sparkle when I wash my hands


Me too! Show is a photo of you like! I’m currently shopping for Love number 2, they are so addicting and gorgeous pieces.


----------



## Violet Bleu

mocktail said:


> I've had my bracelet for a few weeks now and I'm loving it. Wearing jewelry (other than my earrings) while showering and sleeping feels so decadent and glamorous. And I love seeing the diamonds sparkle when I wash my hands


Love this! I totally agree! Waking up to some luxury on the wrist is the epitome of decadence to me!


----------



## mocktail

RosiePenners said:


> Me too! Show is a photo of you like! I’m currently shopping for Love number 2, they are so addicting and gorgeous pieces.



That's awesome! Which Love do you have now and what are you considering for Love #2?

I have RG 4D and am hoping to add RG 10D next year


----------



## cartierloverjs

mocktail said:


> That's awesome! Which Love do you have now and what are you considering for Love #2?
> 
> I have RG 4D and am hoping to add RG 10D next year
> View attachment 5048855


Love your clash ring!


----------



## RosiePenners

mocktail said:


> That's awesome! Which Love do you have now and what are you considering for Love #2?
> 
> I have RG 4D and am hoping to add RG 10D next year
> View attachment 5048855


Lovely, the RG 4D is gorgeous. I have the classic YG Love and wear it with the small YG JUC with diamonds. I’m thinking of the small RG Love with diamonds or the classic RG. I think something with diamonds would complement the small diamonds on the JUC though!


----------



## mocktail

RosiePenners said:


> Lovely, the RG 4D is gorgeous. I have the classic YG Love and wear it with the small YG JUC with diamonds. I’m thinking of the small RG Love with diamonds or the classic RG. I think something with diamonds would complement the small diamonds on the JUC though!



I agree that some diamonds would look lovely with your small diamond JUC


----------



## Rockysmom

Just bought this polishing cloth. Can’t believe how much black stuff came in off. Looks like new now!


----------



## scheurin

AFAIK the black stuff is colloidal gold you rub off.


----------



## Rockysmom

scheurin said:


> AFAIK the black stuff is colloidal gold you rub off.


That’s ok. I like it to look shiny


----------



## lana9993

Rockysmom said:


> Just bought this polishing cloth. Can’t believe how much black stuff came in off. Looks like new now!
> 
> View attachment 5049107


where did you buy it? I've been looking for one too!
Also is this bracelet yellow gold or pink gold? Mine's in pink gold and I heard it only works on yellow.


----------



## Rockysmom

lana9993 said:


> where did you buy it? I've been looking for one too!
> Also is this bracelet yellow gold or pink gold? Mine's in pink gold and I heard it only works on yellow.


Bought it on Amazon. Mine is pink gold


----------



## scheurin

Works on both.

You can get such at any jeweler


----------



## lana9993

scheurin said:


> Works on both.
> 
> You can get such at any jeweler



I asked my jeweler about it and she gave me this weird look and had no idea what I'm talking about ‍lol. I'll try amazon..


----------



## scheurin

lana9993 said:


> I asked my jeweler about it and she gave me this weird look and had no idea what I'm talking about ‍lol. I'll try amazon..



Same here but I understand the cloth rouge has so many different names that not everyone knows all of these.


----------



## mc2016

RosiePenners said:


> Lovely, the RG 4D is gorgeous. I have the classic YG Love and wear it with the small YG JUC with diamonds. I’m thinking of the small RG Love with diamonds or the classic RG. I think something with diamonds would complement the small diamonds on the JUC though!
> 
> View attachment 5048933


So glad you posted this pic — I have the classic YG love and have been listing over the JUC with diamonds but couldn’t decide between full size and small. I loved the full size initially but it’s so much more expensive and I wanted to want the small one more! At first I thought it looked too thin next to the regular love, but the more I see pics of it, the more I like it


----------



## RosiePenners

I


mc2016 said:


> So glad you posted this pic — I have the classic YG love and have been listing over the JUC with diamonds but couldn’t decide between full size and small. I loved the full size initially but it’s so much more expensive and I wanted to want the small one more! At first I thought it looked too thin next to the regular love, but the more I see pics of it, the more I like it


I think it’s quite pretty although remember, it’s definitely not as substantial as the regular JUC. I didn’t want to take away from the Love though so the small JUC was perfect. Definitely try it, you may ending up liking it more than the regular anyway.


----------



## scheurin

mc2016 said:


> So glad you posted this pic — I have the classic YG love and have been listing over the JUC with diamonds but couldn’t decide between full size and small. I loved the full size initially but it’s so much more expensive and I wanted to want the small one more! At first I thought it looked too thin next to the regular love, but the more I see pics of it, the more I like it



Wouldn't do that. sm + sm or reg + reg. Although I agree we would need a midsize one.


----------



## mc2016

Ugh, I’m torn!

A midsize one would be PERFECT, omg...



scheurin said:


> Wouldn't do that. sm + sm or reg + reg. Although I agree we would need a midsize one.


----------



## Beautybuyerny

Hi Love owners,

I have been wearing my classic yellow gold Love for a few months now. And like all of you, I love my love! It's such a simple, yet classic and elegant piece that goes with everything! I have noticed some new scratches lately. I know, I know, scratches are unavoidable and they will happen with a piece meant to be worn 24/7. I also don't believe in babying a piece...you're supposed to live with it, which means there will be scratches when I play with my cat, just like there are scratches on my arms. As my SA would say, a Love bracelet is supposed to be a "second skin". With that said, it still hurts to see new scratches every time.  I've been wondering: Would it be worth to "coat" the Love Bracelet with a clear coat specific for jewelry to prevent scratches? Or would it damage the piece? What would be the long-term effect? I came across this product called Liquid-Shield, which is supposed to be a nanocoating technology that is safe on jewelry. But at the same time, the love is different in the sense that we wear it 24/7, sleep, shower, etc in it. Would such coating eventually peel? How can it be removed? Anyway, here is the product. Curious to hear your thoughts!

https://www.liquidshield.co/


----------



## Swanky

I wouldn't do it personally!


----------



## loverose

Beautybuyerny said:


> Hi Love owners,
> 
> I have been wearing my classic yellow gold Love for a few months now. And like all of you, I love my love! It's such a simple, yet classic and elegant piece that goes with everything! I have noticed some new scratches lately. I know, I know, scratches are unavoidable and they will happen with a piece meant to be worn 24/7. I also don't believe in babying a piece...you're supposed to live with it, which means there will be scratches when I play with my cat, just like there are scratches on my arms. As my SA would say, a Love bracelet is supposed to be a "second skin". With that said, it still hurts to see new scratches every time.  I've been wondering: Would it be worth to "coat" the Love Bracelet with a clear coat specific for jewelry to prevent scratches? Or would it damage the piece? What would be the long-term effect? I came across this product called Liquid-Shield, which is supposed to be a nanocoating technology that is safe on jewelry. But at the same time, the love is different in the sense that we wear it 24/7, sleep, shower, etc in it. Would such coating eventually peel? How can it be removed? Anyway, here is the product. Curious to hear your thoughts!
> 
> https://www.liquidshield.co/



i wouldn’t trust it until they can point to several peer reviewed studies that back up their claims. There isn’t a lot of info on the site which raises many question marks to me. Great in theory though!


----------



## Elsadamah

Hello tpf'ers! 

I have a question. I was with my friend and her mother yesterday. I noticed that her mother was wearing a cartier love bracelet. I am pretty sure it's vintage because it looked like platinum with gold screws. Ive been wanting the love bracelet for a long time but just couldn't get over the too yellowy gold and rosy gold. But when i saw my friends mom wearing this bracelet, it looked si chique but not 'in your face' chique. I was wondering if this style is discontinued? Because i just can't seem to find it anywhere else on the cartier website. 
I hope someone can help! Thanks very much 

Ps: the picture attached is the only one i could find of it...


----------



## odette57

Hi everyone!  I wasn't sure where to post this so I'm doing it here.  I have a regular WG love and have worn it for 3 years non stop.  It has the new screw and I never had issues with the screw loosening.  Pre-pandemic, I stack it with my other bracelets (regular JUC, tennis bracelet, hermes Kelly, CDC, etc).  I only had to tighten it for maybe 5 times in the last 3 years.  
Last month I bought a RG love 4 diamond to stack with it.  Ever since I stacked them, both of them loosened regularly!  I had to tighten both of them every other day or so.
Both of them are the same size - 16.  I also lost a lot of weight so they sit on my wrists now.  Please help what to do?  Thank you!!


----------



## mocktail

Got the first really noticable scratch on my Love bracelet recently! I'm actually quite happy about it; it makes me feel like the bracelet really is "mine"


----------



## lana9993

mocktail said:


> Got the first really noticable scratch on my Love bracelet recently! I'm actually quite happy about it; it makes me feel like the bracelet really is "mine"
> View attachment 5056609


I just got my first one too and I'm so sad hahahaha


----------



## ibefit5

I just purchased a Cartier love bracelet in white gold... I would love to wear it on my left wrist with my Apple Watch... will the Apple Watch scratch the bracelet?  I see a lot of discussion about the watch getting scratched (uhm, don’t care), I want to make sure the constant contact between the watch and the bracelet will not damage the bracelet.... Help?


----------



## Beautybuyerny

ibefit5 said:


> I just purchased a Cartier love bracelet in white gold... I would love to wear it on my left wrist with my Apple Watch... will the Apple Watch scratch the bracelet?  I see a lot of discussion about the watch getting scratched (uhm, don’t care), I want to make sure the constant contact between the watch and the bracelet will not damage the bracelet.... Help?


This is not exactly an answer to your question since I wear the bracelet by itself. For me, less is more and find that the LOVE is more striking when worn alone. But I also dig the stacking that people do...to each their own. With that said, I am learning that the bracelet will scratch no matter what...it's painful, yes, but it's called living. I didn't have many scratches when I was working remotely, but now that I am back in the office, I have noticed several new scratches...when at work, you are tending to, well, work, instead of staring at a shiny bracelet on your wrist all day. And that's when the scratches happen...when you're not thinking about it. And babying a piece of jewelry is no way to live, so part of the journey is accepting that the love bracelet WILL get scratched.


----------



## Breakfast@Chaumet

Does anyone know if the Cartier polishing service removes a layer of gold? I’m talking about the service where they put some cream on it followed by the ultrasonic machine.

I know the deep polishing service (another type of service offered by Cartier) definitely does remove a layer of gold, but am interested in knowing how the 1st light touch one works.


----------



## loverose

Can anyone point me to a chronology of when each different love bracelet was released? I have had zero luck googling this. Thanks!


----------



## range18

Hi everyone, sorry to bother. A bit off topic but I hope you guys could help me in making my decision slightly. I am currently wearing a size 19 4 diamonds YG Love. And I was going to get a size 18 plain WG JUC for my birthday soon. I just wonder if anyone has a picture of the combination of this stack. Also would a plain YG JUC look better or WG JUC? I am a guy by the way.


----------



## LuckyMe14

range18 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry to bother. A bit off topic but I hope you guys could help me in making my decision slightly. I am currently wearing a size 19 4 diamonds YG Love. And I was going to get a size 18 plain WG JUC for my birthday soon. I just wonder if anyone has a picture of the combination of this stack. Also would a plain YG JUC look better or WG JUC? I am a guy by the way.


I personally love a WG JUC on a guy.  I would go for that. Have fun with your decision!


----------



## range18

LuckyMe14 said:


> I personally love a WG JUC on a guy.  I would go for that. Have fun with your decision!


Thank you for your reply. Do you think wearing them both together (as in YG Love and WG JUC) would look odd by any chance?


----------



## lana9993

range18 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Do you think wearing them both together (as in YG Love and WG JUC) would look odd by any chance?



Some people don't like mixing metals. Is there a chance you can go to the store and try them on?


----------



## range18

lana9993 said:


> Some people don't like mixing metals. Is there a chance you can go to the store and try them on?


I would be in London soon so would go to the one in Sloane Street to try them on. However I just wanted an opinion from people, cause I like to be prepared. Thanks for the reply by the way!


----------



## LuckyMe14

range18 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Do you think wearing them both together (as in YG Love and WG JUC) would look odd by any chance?


I don't think it looks odd. WG is not my color (for my skin tone), but I mix YG and RG. It is indeed just personal preference. Maybe someone can chime in who has both


----------



## pibi

mocktail said:


> Got the first really noticable scratch on my Love bracelet recently! I'm actually quite happy about it; it makes me feel like the bracelet really is "mine"
> View attachment 5056609


 Oh no! I remember I got my first scratch when leaning my wrist on the edge of my MacBook Air (why are the edges so sharp?!) but it’s what makes my bracelet my own and it’s taking a lot of bumps without looking too bad.


----------



## XCCX

Breakfast@Chaumet said:


> Does anyone know if the Cartier polishing service removes a layer of gold? I’m talking about the service where they put some cream on it followed by the ultrasonic machine.
> 
> I know the deep polishing service (another type of service offered by Cartier) definitely does remove a layer of gold, but am interested in knowing how the 1st light touch one works.


I don’t believe it does. It doesn’t remove the scratches, it just cleans the bracelet and makes the scratches less visible especially in the period following the service (the scratches tend to reappear) but I still highly recommend it, it does revive the piece beautifully!


----------



## Chopan

I’m wanting to purchase a plain white gold love in classic size. I know some people have posted here they were able to get it rhodium plated for a price. I called the local boutique and the main customer service number and they both told me it can’t be done. Can anyone give some pointers on how they were able to get it done or maybe it’s a recent change in store policy??  Would appreciate any input!


----------



## andretmb

Chopan said:


> I’m wanting to purchase a plain white gold love in classic size. I know some people have posted here they were able to get it rhodium plated for a price. I called the local boutique and the main customer service number and they both told me it can’t be done. Can anyone give some pointers on how they were able to get it done or maybe it’s a recent change in store policy??  Would appreciate any input!


I think it might be a recent change in policy… I remember a couple years ago I was eyeing a white gold love bracelet and my SA told me she could get it rhodium plated for me to make it more shiny and bright. When I brought it up again a few weeks ago she said they can’t do it. I have no idea why or what’s changed… too bad!


----------



## Ebrissy

andretmb said:


> I think it might be a recent change in policy… I remember a couple years ago I was eyeing a white gold love bracelet and my SA told me she could get it rhodium plated for me to make it more shiny and bright. When I brought it up again a few weeks ago she said they can’t do it. I have no idea why or what’s changed… too bad!



I purchased my love (slim WG love bracelet with 6 diamonds) in 2020. At the time, my SA told me Cartier only offers rhodium plating for the love bracelets with diamonds on them. Honestly, I don't know if it was a sales pitch or not, and I planned on getting the one with diamonds anyway. I think she said rhodium plating is approx. CAD $200-$300 (can't remember exactly, I was too excited putting on my new bracelet).


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Ebrissy said:


> I purchased my love (slim WG love bracelet with 6 diamonds) in 2020. At the time, my SA told me Cartier only offers rhodium plating for the love bracelets with diamonds on them. Honestly, I don't know if it was a sales pitch or not, and I planned on getting the one with diamonds anyway. I think she said rhodium plating is approx. CAD $200-$300 (can't remember exactly, I was too excited putting on my new bracelet).



I find this interesting since the WG diamond pieces already come rhodium plated so I wonder why they would offer it up front on a brand new bracelet?


----------



## Ebrissy

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I find this interesting since the WG diamond pieces already come rhodium plated so I wonder why they would offer it up front on a brand new bracelet?



Oh, sorry for the confusion. What I meant was, the SA said that in the future, I could request to get my diamond love bracelet rhodium plated by Cartier. However, they would not offer this service to a non-diamond love bracelet. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Chopan

andretmb said:


> I think it might be a recent change in policy… I remember a couple years ago I was eyeing a white gold love bracelet and my SA told me she could get it rhodium plated for me to make it more shiny and bright. When I brought it up again a few weeks ago she said they can’t do it. I have no idea why or what’s changed… too bad!


 
I think this is true.. I spoke with 2 different boutiques today and the customer service number provided on the web. They pretty much said rhodium plating is only for diamond versions of the bracelet unfortunately.


----------



## scheurin

Chopan said:


> I think this is true.. I spoke with 2 different boutiques today and the customer service number provided on the web. They pretty much said rhodium plating is only for diamond versions of the bracelet unfortunately.



Yes and no. Rh plating is *standard* for gem versions but may be applied on others as well.


----------



## scheurin

Caught them in action  

Still no idea why and how that happens


----------



## emo4488

scheurin said:


> Caught them in action
> 
> Still no idea why and how that happens


Good problem to have I guess??!!


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> Caught them in action
> 
> Still no idea why and how that happens



My stack of just 2 loves does this too. So weird.


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> Caught them in action
> 
> Still no idea why and how that happens



This has happened to me too.  When the bracelets are worn loose and they are just at the right angle, this can happen.

It would not happen on a tighter fit.  However, I don’t like the tight fit.

Does this just happen to your small and classic (that’s the combo I have & it’s happened)?

Has this happened with your  two classics before?  If I remember correctly, I think it also happens with the classics.  I recall reading that a user, who has two classics, stated her two bracelets switch places as well.


----------



## avcbob

Chaton said:


> This has happened to me too.  When the bracelets are worn loose and they are just at the right angle, this can happen.
> 
> It would not happen on a tighter fit.  However, I don’t like the tight fit.
> 
> Does this just happen to your small and classic (that’s the combo I have & it’s happened)?
> 
> Has this happened with your  two classics before?  If I remember correctly, I think it also happens with the classics.  I recall reading that a user, who has two classics, stated her two bracelets switch places as well.


Chaton,  My wife who wears hers on the loose side has this problem often.  On the other hand mine are on the tight side and I've never had it happen.


----------



## scheurin

Nooooooooo, it's not a *problem* just an interesting thing to watch. The only issue I have is the panic when I don't see one on its place as I fear losing a bracelet. One btw is back @cartier for exchanging to the newest locking mechanism. Will report here if asked for. Crazy feeling with only 6 instead of the 7.

Good question which ones change their places. I would assume it's more likely on the sm.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Chaton said:


> This has happened to me too.  When the bracelets are worn loose and they are just at the right angle, this can happen.
> 
> It would not happen on a tighter fit.  However, I don’t like the tight fit.
> 
> Does this just happen to your small and classic (that’s the combo I have & it’s happened)?
> 
> Has this happened with your  two classics before?  If I remember correctly, I think it also happens with the classics.  I recall reading that a user, who has two classics, stated her two bracelets switch places as well.



Omg yes my two classic Loves did this for the first time EVER when I was showering the other day and could not believe they actually crossed over one another! Mine are a loose fit too (15-15.25 cm with 17 Loves).


----------



## lilpikachu

loverose said:


> Can anyone point me to a chronology of when each different love bracelet was released? I have had zero luck googling this. Thanks!


There is a video on the website (scroll to the bottom of the page): 


			Cartier Love luxury jewellery collection - Cartier


----------



## Chaton

lilpikachu said:


> There is a video on the website (scroll to the bottom of the page):
> 
> 
> Cartier Love luxury jewellery collection - Cartier



@lilpikachu:  However, it doesn't have the creation date of the 4 diamond nor does it have the creation of the 6 diamond classic.  

Would you happen to have knowledge of the creation of those two?


----------



## lilpikachu

Chaton said:


> @lilpikachu:  However, it doesn't have the creation date of the 4 diamond nor does it have the creation of the 6 diamond classic.
> 
> Would you happen to have knowledge of the creation of those two?


Can you reach out to customer service on chat? They should have some knowledge right?  

The only thing I do remember is that in 2011, they still had the 6 diamond but shortly after it changed to 4 diamond instead.  Maybe some other members can chime in?


----------



## Chaton

lilpikachu said:


> Can you reach out to customer service on chat? They should have some knowledge right?
> 
> The only thing I do remember is that in 2011, they still had the 6 diamond but shortly after it changed to 4 diamond instead.  Maybe some other members can chime in?



Thanks for the info.  Yes, it’s rather difficult to pinpoint, but that sounds about right.

I have a Cartier book I was given in 2014 for my watch purchase, and I know in the book at that time, there was the 4 diamond but not the 6 diamond classic.


----------



## lilpikachu

Chaton said:


> Thanks for the info.  Yes, it’s rather difficult to pinpoint, but that sounds about right.
> 
> I have a Cartier book I was given in 2014 for my watch purchase, and I know in the book at that time, there was the 4 diamond but not the 6 diamond classic.


I take back what I said.  

I looked at some of my old emails where I requested pricing from Cartier (this was before they had the Australian online store) and the 4 diamond was available in 2011.  So they may have discontinued the 6 diamond prior to 2011.


----------



## babyloove

I plan on purchasing the small rg love. I live in Paris, France and often (not since covid obviously) go to the US. Can you believe that now the small love is cheaper in the US than in France (500 euros difference) ? I'm trying to wait until we can travel again to get it at the airport, tax free ...


----------



## twinzluvagrl

babyloove said:


> I plan on purchasing the small rg love. I live in Paris, France and often (not since covid obviously) go to the US. Can you believe that now the small love is cheaper in the US than in France (500 euros difference) ? I'm trying to wait until we can travel again to get it at the airport, tax free ...


That's insane :O I originally wanted to wait till Paris Rue de la Paix opens up to come get it (me being in the States) But.... boy am I glad I didn't now.


----------



## jaskg144

Sooo this happened last week but completely forgot to postI was taking some laundry out of the drier and my Love got caught in the door and cut my arm. I didn't even realise the edges were that sharp! Please be careful! (the picture isn't graphic at all but don't open it if you don't want to see)


----------



## love.chanel2018

Chaton said:


> This has happened to me too.  When the bracelets are worn loose and they are just at the right angle, this can happen.
> 
> It would not happen on a tighter fit.  However, I don’t like the tight fit.
> 
> Does this just happen to your small and classic (that’s the combo I have & it’s happened)?
> 
> Has this happened with your  two classics before?  If I remember correctly, I think it also happens with the classics.  I recall reading that a user, who has two classics, stated her two bracelets switch places as well.





avcbob said:


> Chaton,  My wife who wears hers on the loose side has this problem often.  On the other hand mine are on the tight side and I've never had it happen.


Exactly that's true, That's why I prefer the tighter side when stack LOVEs together. I was told by a Cartier SA that the loose side stack often causes the screw to loosen or ruin completely, then customers bring for repairs for that reason. If we wear only 1 LOVE, the looser side is completely fine as personal preference.


----------



## babyloove

twinzluvagrl said:


> That's insane :O I originally wanted to wait till Paris Rue de la Paix opens up to come get it (me being in the States) But.... boy am I glad I didn't now.



Different for you : you can get the VAT back so it might worth it


----------



## twinzluvagrl

babyloove said:


> Different for you : you can get the VAT back so it might worth it


oh darn! well... already got my piece in NYC. but will always eye new pieces from cartier. i just love the rue de la paix location so much! hope to go back soon!


----------



## yayaisnan

After months of agony over sizing I'm now 100% content/happy over my size - it's the perfect fit. I think the best thing for me to do was take off my small love & it's so much more comfortable now.


----------



## JOJA

Looks perfect!


----------



## Rosapratt

voodoodoll2005 said:


> After months and months of agonizing over which size (16 or 17) to get, I'm finally joining the club with my very own bangle.
> 
> Except, DH surprised me with the 4-diamond one, instead of the plain gold one like we talked about.
> 
> I was seriously dumbfounded when I took it out of the box, and saw the diamonds. DH said because it was a wedding anniversary + 1st Mother's Day gift, he just wanted me to have something extra special.
> 
> I've had it on my wrist for a couple of hours now, and I'm still kind of in shock, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778974


I have always wanted an love bracelet I got mine on February 22 because of COVID the Cartier boutique had the manager deliver it to my home.  I am now considering purchasing the nail


----------



## GucciGoneWild

babyloove said:


> I plan on purchasing the small rg love. I live in Paris, France and often (not since covid obviously) go to the US. Can you believe that now the small love is cheaper in the US than in France (500 euros difference) ? I'm trying to wait until we can travel again to get it at the airport, tax free ...


Its so interesting how this works.  I plan on buying mine in France because with the VAT it’ll be a little less than in the US! Not by much, but then you also have the memory


----------



## Tiffyshops

Hello all I am so conflicted on which color to get, my SA and hubs like the WG with diamonds but I am just torn if I should get YG or RG instead :/
Pic 1 and 2 WG with diamond
Pic 3 WG with diamond on hand without ring and YG with diamond on ring hand
Pic 4 RG with diamond and YG thin with diamond
Pic 5 all the colors!
Thanks y’all!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Tiffyshops said:


> Hello all I am so conflicted on which color to get, my SA and hubs like the WG with diamonds but I am just torn if I should get YG or RG instead :/
> Pic 1 and 2 WG with diamond
> Pic 3 WG with diamond on hand without ring and YG with diamond on ring hand
> Pic 4 RG with diamond and YG thin with diamond
> Pic 5 all the colors!
> Thanks y’all!
> 
> View attachment 5077426
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077427
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077428
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077429
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077452


I like pink gold w/d and yellow gold w/d on you.


----------



## mocktail

Tiffyshops said:


> Hello all I am so conflicted on which color to get, my SA and hubs like the WG with diamonds but I am just torn if I should get YG or RG instead



I think they all look great, but I think yellow gold looks best on you  Get what you prefer, not what your husband and the SA like!


----------



## emo4488

Tiffyshops said:


> Hello all I am so conflicted on which color to get, my SA and hubs like the WG with diamonds but I am just torn if I should get YG or RG instead :/
> Pic 1 and 2 WG with diamond
> Pic 3 WG with diamond on hand without ring and YG with diamond on ring hand
> Pic 4 RG with diamond and YG thin with diamond
> Pic 5 all the colors!
> Thanks y’all!



I really like the white gold on you! Especially if you wear a lot of blue and grey! I think the store lighting distorts the colors a bit. In the first photo in the more natural light it's quite stunning.


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

Rosapratt said:


> I have always wanted an love bracelet I got mine on February 22 because of COVID the Cartier boutique had the manager deliver it to my home.  I am now considering purchasing the nail



Hi, what size did you end up getting?  I'm debating between 16 or 17


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

voodoodoll2005 said:


> After months and months of agonizing over which size (16 or 17) to get, I'm finally joining the club with my very own bangle.
> 
> Except, DH surprised me with the 4-diamond one, instead of the plain gold one like we talked about.
> 
> I was seriously dumbfounded when I took it out of the box, and saw the diamonds. DH said because it was a wedding anniversary + 1st Mother's Day gift, he just wanted me to have something extra special.
> 
> I've had it on my wrist for a couple of hours now, and I'm still kind of in shock, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778974


what size did you get is it 16 or 17?  please help as I'm debating between the 2. thanks


----------



## jaskg144

@dawnperiwinkle I have a size 17 and my wrist measures exactly 16cm. I've attached a picture of how it falls on my wrist. I feel like it's the perfect size for me. If I get warm, the bracelet is still comfortable, but moves a lot less.


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

jasmynh1 said:


> @dawnperiwinkle I have a size 17 and my wrist measures exactly 16cm. I've attached a picture of how it falls on my wrist. I feel like it's the perfect size for me. If I get warm, the bracelet is still comfortable, but moves a lot less.


thanks! My wrist actually measures 14cm and the SA recommends me to get a 17 but I find it loose


----------



## jaskg144

dawnperiwinkle said:


> thanks! My wrist actually measures 14cm and the SA recommends me to get a 17 but I find it loose



Yeah, I'd go for a 16 for a 14cm wrist! It's all down to personal preference.


----------



## Swanky

Mine is a smidge bigger than 14 and 16 is ideal imo.



dawnperiwinkle said:


> thanks! My wrist actually measures 14cm and the SA recommends me to get a 17 but I find it loose





jasmynh1 said:


> Yeah, I'd go for a 16 for a 14cm wrist! It's all down to personal preference.


Agreed!


----------



## Kellly2311

Hello everyone!
Im in a bit of a pickle. I was confident in my sizing being a size 16 so I bought a pre-loved regular love on a PP with a lovely seller and was planning on buying a second direct from the boutique. I’m almost done my last payment on my pre loved one and popped into Cartier and realised the 16 is WAY too small for me 
(My fault I should’ve triple checked!)

however the lovely SA showed me the thin version and now I think I want that one instead. How easy are love bracelets in size 16 to resell?  What do you think of the thin?Did anyone regret getting the thinner love? I am quite petite and have another gold bracelet that is the same width of the regular love that I wear everyday so I like how the thin is with it. First 2 pics are size 16 reg and last is thin size 17 (with the wedding band with 1 diamond which I will also be getting)

(P.S  my wrist is 14.5cm, so a whole 1.5cm smaller than size 16 however I could barely even move the size 16 bracelet )

TIA x


----------



## jaskg144

Kellly2311 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Im in a bit of a pickle. I was confident in my sizing being a size 16 so I bought a pre-loved regular love on a PP with a lovely seller and was planning on buying a second direct from the boutique. I’m almost done my last payment on my pre loved one and popped into Cartier and realised the 16 is WAY too small for me
> (My fault I should’ve triple checked!)
> 
> however the lovely SA showed me the thin version and now I think I want that one instead. How easy are love bracelets in size 16 to resell?  What do you think of the thin?Did anyone regret getting the thinner love? I am quite petite and have another gold bracelet that is the same width of the regular love that I wear everyday so I like how the thin is with it. First 2 pics are size 16 reg and last is thin size 17 (with the wedding band with 1 diamond which I will also be getting)
> 
> (P.S  my wrist is 14.5cm, so a whole 1.5cm smaller than size 16 however I could barely even move the size 16 bracelet )
> 
> TIA x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078863
> View attachment 5078864
> View attachment 5078866



Extremely easy - it's probably the most popular size along with 17. You'll have no problem reselling on a site like Vestiaire Collective, but they do take commission.


----------



## Kellly2311

Thank you!! Do you have any idea of the rough price you have seen them for? It’s got a lot of hairline scratches but nothing deep.


----------



## love.chanel2018

Kellly2311 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Im in a bit of a pickle. I was confident in my sizing being a size 16 so I bought a pre-loved regular love on a PP with a lovely seller and was planning on buying a second direct from the boutique. I’m almost done my last payment on my pre loved one and popped into Cartier and realised the 16 is WAY too small for me
> (My fault I should’ve triple checked!)
> 
> however the lovely SA showed me the thin version and now I think I want that one instead. How easy are love bracelets in size 16 to resell?  What do you think of the thin?Did anyone regret getting the thinner love? I am quite petite and have another gold bracelet that is the same width of the regular love that I wear everyday so I like how the thin is with it. First 2 pics are size 16 reg and last is thin size 17 (with the wedding band with 1 diamond which I will also be getting)
> 
> (P.S  my wrist is 14.5cm, so a whole 1.5cm smaller than size 16 however I could barely even move the size 16 bracelet )
> 
> TIA x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078863
> View attachment 5078864
> View attachment 5078866


Did you try to wear your 16 on your left arm once? A lot of times our left wrists are a tad smaller if we are right handed. My Cartier SA wears her 2 LOVEs on her left wrist and her wrist size is 14.5, same size like yours and 16 is perfect on hers. I think it depends on the shapes and her wrists are thin and flat, oval shapes, Sorry I don't have pics tho. Hope that helps!


----------



## mmiller769

At some point, did Cartier produce rainbow love bracelets that have fancy colored diamonds instead of sapphires, garnets, and amethysts? TrueFacet has one for sale that looks exactly like Cartier’s rainbow love bracelet, but they swear it’s made with colored diamonds.


----------



## Handbags77

Hello, I have a question; Have anyone done "the shine service" at the boutique this year? I called my nearest boutique and asked about it, but the SA sort of rejected it ( not because of covid ) saying not recommended and enjoy scratches, etc etc. I was not talking about "polish service" that has to ship to NY Cartier and makes the bracelet's edge rounded. I was expecting regular "shine service"  which the boutique usually can do about 30 mins or so. I read here before many have a good experience about it.


----------



## RosiePenners

Right, so...I think my collection is complete - for now. Pulled the trigger on the WG small to go with YG Classic and YG small JUC w/ diamonds. I am in love all over again. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## yayaisnan

RosiePenners said:


> Right, so...I think my collection is complete - for now. Pulled the trigger on the WG small to go with YG Classic and YG small JUC w/ diamonds. I am in love all over again. Thanks for letting me share!


do you find stacking all of them is comfortable? what size is your wrist vs the bracelets if you dont mind me asking


----------



## RosiePenners

yayaisnan said:


> do you find stacking all of them is comfortable? what size is your wrist vs the bracelets if you dont mind me asking


Good question, I haven’t had all 3 long enough yet but I’m hoping it will be ok. If it gets annoying, I figure I’d just take off the small JUC and small Love and keep the regular Love on. It does add a little weight but like others have mentioned, I’m hoping I’ll just get used to it!
My wrist measures just over 6in and the Loves are 17. JUC 16.


----------



## americanroyal89

RosiePenners said:


> Right, so...I think my collection is complete - for now. Pulled the trigger on the WG small to go with YG Classic and YG small JUC w/ diamonds. I am in love all over again. Thanks for letting me share!


Perfection!! Our stacks are so similar yet so different lol. I wear the classic love in rose gold. Small love in white gold. Small juc in plain rose gold.
I love them together. The combination just works. Same for yours in yellow gold and with diamonds. Simply divine


----------



## yayaisnan

RosiePenners said:


> Good question, I haven’t had all 3 long enough yet but I’m hoping it will be ok. If it gets annoying, I figure I’d just take off the small JUC and small Love and keep the regular Love on. It does add a little weight but like others have mentioned, I’m hoping I’ll just get used to it!
> My wrist measures just over 6in and the Loves are 17. JUC 16.


i have the same proportions, 14.5 cm with 16 love. i found my thin and regular love together felt uncomfy and heavy like you said even after 2 months. but maybe i need to get used to it more


----------



## RosiePenners

americanroyal89 said:


> Perfection!! Our stacks are so similar yet so different lol. I wear the classic love in rose gold. Small love in white gold. Small juc in plain rose gold.
> I love them together. The combination just works. Same for yours in yellow gold and with diamonds. Simply divine


Amazing, stack twin! In which order did you get them? I couldn’t decide between another YG or RG or WH and whether I should splurge for the diamonds. Course in the end, the WG W/o diamonds took 1st place. I thought it wouldn’t be substantial enough but it actually works nicely. Let me see your stack if you feel like sharing. I love RG!


----------



## RosiePenners

yayaisnan said:


> i have the same proportions, 14.5 cm with 16 love. i found my thin and regular love together felt uncomfy and heavy like you said even after 2 months. but maybe i need to get used to it more


I think it may annoy me in the summer but I guess it’s worth it? Tough problem to have right? Lol!


----------



## americanroyal89

RosiePenners said:


> Amazing, stack twin! In which order did you get them? I couldn’t decide between another YG or RG or WH and whether I should splurge for the diamonds. Course in the end, the WG W/o diamonds took 1st place. I thought it wouldn’t be substantial enough but it actually works nicely. Let me see your stack if you feel like sharing. I love RG!


I got the classic love first. I wanted one since I was in high school. And was finally in the position where I could afford one. Then the following year I bought the juc, then just this particular February I added the white gold. I really like how each thing plays a role in the stack. The classic grounds it. The juc adds visual interest with the shape. And the white gold to pop and break up the rose. I love that each plays a part and stands out, even at a glance.


----------



## SabiLyn

Hello, I was hoping to buy the rose gold love bracelet with multicolor stones towards September but now when i check online and click on the image it says page not found. Anyone know if this is discontinued or just sold out? In US thanks


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Tiffyshops said:


> Hello all I am so conflicted on which color to get, my SA and hubs like the WG with diamonds but I am just torn if I should get YG or RG instead :/
> Pic 1 and 2 WG with diamond
> Pic 3 WG with diamond on hand without ring and YG with diamond on ring hand
> Pic 4 RG with diamond and YG thin with diamond
> Pic 5 all the colors!
> Thanks y’all!



I vote for pink gold!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

SabiLyn said:


> Hello, I was hoping to buy the rose gold love bracelet with multicolor stones towards September but now when i check online and click on the image it says page not found. Anyone know if this is discontinued or just sold out? In US thanks


 
It looks like it’s out of stock, but other posters have said that the rainbow Love bracelets are being discontinued. I was hoping to get the rainbow Love in white gold for my birthday in a couple of weeks and will verify with the boutique.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Does anyone use a microfiber towel/cloth to clean their love bracelets? I’ve been using one just about daily to clean only the smudges and fingerprints off but I just wanted to see if anyone knew that they are safe to use for daily use? I don’t even use a cleaning product on them just the towel. It’s soft so I assume it’s not near abrasive as a polishing cloth would be, right?


----------



## scheurin

see this thread:






						Cartier Screwdriver
					

p.s. What you see in your picture is the gold you rubbed off.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

scheurin said:


> see this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Screwdriver
> 
> 
> p.s. What you see in your picture is the gold you rubbed off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



I don’t see anyone mention cleaning with a microfiber cloth only polishing cloths. Microfiber does not polish is that correct?I’ll put it this way, my towel does not turn black after wiping down my bracelets lol. The towel is unchanged. The microfiber towel I’m referring to is the pack you buy to detail your car. Very soft but maybe I’m wrong to use it for daily cleaning.


----------



## scheurin

You should be fine then


----------



## SabiLyn

Lady Zhuge said:


> It looks like it’s out of stock, but other posters have said that the rainbow Love bracelets are being discontinued. I was hoping to get the rainbow Love in white gold for my birthday in a couple of weeks and will verify with the boutique.


Hi so i confirmed with the SA whom I’ve bought from before at a boutique. She said the rose rainbow is being “retired“ that might apply to white gold too. Now on the website the rose rainbow isn’t there at all. The e-commerce over the phone was able to locate one that should be delivered June 1. So I suggest if you really really want one to call the 800 number.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

SabiLyn said:


> Hi so i confirmed with the SA whom I’ve bought from before at a boutique. She said the rose rainbow is being “retired“ that might apply to white gold too. Now on the website the rose rainbow isn’t there at all. The e-commerce over the phone was able to locate one that should be delivered June 1. So I suggest if you really really want one to call the 800 number.



Thanks for the info! I’m glad you were able to secure one over the phone.


----------



## mmiller769

Has anyone used a the Cartier buy/ sell group (Reetzy) to sell or buy pre-owned pieces. I’m considering selling, but not sure what the risks are to sellers. I’m curious to hear if anyone has had a bad experience.


----------



## scheurin

SabiLyn said:


> Hi so i confirmed with the SA whom I’ve bought from before at a boutique. She said the rose rainbow is being “retired“ that might apply to white gold too.



Oh wow  Thank you for sharing, though. Maybe it looks too old-fashioned? Glad I got mine. But let's see it that way something exitingly new will come soon. Hopefully


----------



## SabiLyn

scheurin said:


> Oh wow  Thank you for sharing, though. Maybe it looks too old-fashioned? Glad I got mine. But let's see it that way something exitingly new will come soon. Hopefully


hopefully not old fashioned  since I am waiting to receive mine.


----------



## Yodabest

SabiLyn said:


> hopefully not old fashioned  since I am waiting to receive mine.



I think it’s the exact opposite of old fashioned. If anything, the rainbow loves look YOUNG! Hope you enjoy your bracelet!


----------



## megs0927

I just got my rainbow love in December and was lucky to find one in my size- a common 17. My SA said Cartier was having a hard time resourcing stones that met their level of quality at a certain price point. Not sure how accurate her info is but that’s what she told me... She had to track one down in Europe (I’m in the US and it was the only one available worldwide at the time)
I think it’s one of the most unique and beautiful loves. My favorite for sure!


----------



## Yodabest

megs0927 said:


> I just got my rainbow love in December and was lucky to find one in my size- a common 17. My SA said Cartier was having a hard time resourcing stones that met their level of quality at a certain price point. Not sure how accurate her info is but that’s what she told me... She had to track one down in Europe (I’m in the US and it was the only one available worldwide at the time)
> I think it’s one of the most unique and beautiful loves. My favorite for sure!



I love seeing your rainbow stack


----------



## XCCX

Handbags77 said:


> Hello, I have a question; Have anyone done "the shine service" at the boutique this year? I called my nearest boutique and asked about it, but the SA sort of rejected it ( not because of covid ) saying not recommended and enjoy scratches, etc etc. I was not talking about "polish service" that has to ship to NY Cartier and makes the bracelet's edge rounded. I was expecting regular "shine service"  which the boutique usually can do about 30 mins or so. I read here before many have a good experience about it.


I’ve done it this year with no issues but I’m based in the Middle East..


----------



## yayaisnan

Does anyone's love bracelet get "stuck" and they find themselves physically moving it down all the time?


----------



## RosiePenners

yayaisnan said:


> Does anyone's love bracelet get "stuck" and they find themselves physically moving it down all the time?


Yeah, when I’m hot this happens. I’m a size 17 and also pregnant. It’s starting to happen more now whereas before, it was quite fluid moving up and down my arm. I don’t mind that it gets stuck though, less possibility of scratches.


----------



## yayaisnan

ugh! yeah, it was hot yesterday and this was happening it was pretty uncomf lol. today it's fine. i hate how my arms retain so much water


----------



## emo4488

yayaisnan said:


> Does anyone's love bracelet get "stuck" and they find themselves physically moving it down all the time?


I purposely push mine up my arm all the time. I like it stuck there. Mine is too big at the wrist and would hit every surface if I let it fall around my hand. Anyone else do this?? I've wondered if it looks terrible... but it's what is comfortable for me.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

emo4488 said:


> I purposely push mine up my arm all the time. I like it stuck there. Mine is too big at the wrist and would hit every surface if I let it fall around my hand. Anyone else do this?? I've wondered if it looks terrible... but it's what is comfortable for me.


I move my bracelet up my hand all the time because I like it to be fixed in one spot lol


----------



## Beautybuyerny

Hello fellow Love lovers, 

I have been wearing my Love bracelet for the past four months with no problems. This is a brand new bracelet I bought at the Cartier store in Boston. Never had any issues...and even went through airport security without having to remove it (I was afraid I need to do that).

Anyway, today I was looking at my bracelet and noticed that the "seams" where the locking mechanism is are slightly wider on both sides. It was a super tight fit before. However, the screws themselves have not moved. It's warmed up here in Northern New England, so I am wondering if the recent change in weather/temperature had an effect. I have never stacked the Love with other bracelets and did not do anything out of the ordinary recently. I'm freaking out because I have heard so many horror stories with the bracelet loosening and simply falling off! I have heard of the loctite "trick" but not sure if I want to go that route. Is this normal? Am I being paranoid? Any suggestions? Please help! I don't want that to happen to me or be one of those people with a horror story to tell!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Beautybuyerny said:


> Hello fellow Love lovers,
> 
> I have been wearing my Love bracelet for the past four months with no problems. This is a brand new bracelet I bought at the Cartier store in Boston. Never had any issues...and even went through airport security without having to remove it (I was afraid I need to do that).
> 
> Anyway, today I was looking at my bracelet and noticed that the "seams" where the locking mechanism is are slightly wider on both sides. It was a super tight fit before. However, the screws themselves have not moved. It's warmed up here in Northern New England, so I am wondering if the recent change in weather/temperature had an effect. I have never stacked the Love with other bracelets and did not do anything out of the ordinary recently. I'm freaking out because I have heard so many horror stories with the bracelet loosening and simply falling off! I have heard of the loctite "trick" but not sure if I want to go that route. Is this normal? Am I being paranoid? Any suggestions? Please help! I don't want that to happen to me or be one of those people with a horror story to tell!


Can you take picture of it?


----------



## Beautybuyerny

Cartier Forever said:


> Can you take picture of it?


I know it's kinda difficult to see with my hairy arms.   But here it is!


----------



## Cartier Forever

Beautybuyerny said:


> I know it's kinda difficult to see with my hairy arms.   But here it is!
> 
> View attachment 5086249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086250


The seams do look wider than mine. How about take it off completely and screw it on again?


----------



## megs0927

PC1984 said:


> I love seeing your rainbow stack


Thank you!! I love yours too! 
I can’t wait to get into a boutique and try the clash! How are you liking it? I’m worried it may be too much with my other bracelets. Looking forward to also trying on the rings.


----------



## Yodabest

megs0927 said:


> Thank you!! I love yours too!
> I can’t wait to get into a boutique and try the clash! How are you liking it? I’m worried it may be too much with my other bracelets. Looking forward to also trying on the rings.



I love my clash! It’s really easy and comfortable to stack. I know the rings are popular. I’d like to see them in person as well as the clash necklace, though I think I’m most interested in trying out the new panthere bracelet!


----------



## emo4488

Beautybuyerny said:


> I know it's kinda difficult to see with my hairy arms.   But here it is!


The seams do look a bit wide... have you been taking it on off? The 'horror' stories suggest there are issues from those that take it off. I also got mine in Boston (yay twinning!) but I haven't had to even tighten the screws since they put it on. Maybe go back to the store and ask them to put it back on you? And that way if there are any issues that need service you at least had one pro-active interaction with the store? 

Good luck! Keep us posted. I think we are all afraid given some of the stories here.


----------



## Beautybuyerny

emo4488 said:


> The seams do look a bit wide... have you been taking it on off? The 'horror' stories suggest there are issues from those that take it off. I also got mine in Boston (yay twinning!) but I haven't had to even tighten the screws since they put it on. Maybe go back to the store and ask them to put it back on you? And that way if there are any issues that need service you at least had one pro-active interaction with the store?
> 
> Good luck! Keep us posted. I think we are all afraid given some of the stories here.


No, I have never taken it off! That's the weird thing...just out of the blue, I've noticed that! Great idea about going to the store and asking them to put it back on...that way they can see it and will know if I have to return if there are any issues! Thank you!


----------



## xo.babydoll

Beautybuyerny said:


> No, I have never taken it off! That's the weird thing...just out of the blue, I've noticed that! Great idea about going to the store and asking them to put it back on...that way they can see it and will know if I have to return if there are any issues! Thank you!



This happened to one side of my bracelet, I noticed it the other day (mine is about a month old). The screws don’t look like they’ve budged either. I pushed both halves together and it closed up. I did check with the screwdriver to ensure it was tight after. Hasn’t budged since!


----------



## Cams

vvendyu said:


> Hi Cam!
> 
> I have the thin love bangle and I LOVE IT. I have a silver Cartier watch and contemplated between the white gold or yellow gold love bracelet . But the Cartier white gold is very gray unless you get it with diamonds then it’s rhodium plated and the white gold is whiter. I uploaded a photo of my trinity ring so you can see the white gold. I personally don’t think there is anything  more classic than the love bracelet in yellow gold. But get whatever makes you the happiest. I have had my bracelet for a few months and there are some light surface scratches. It doesn’t bother me. I have not taken it off since I got it! If you do decide to order it, call the Cartier customer service and tell them to send you a travel pouch and cleaning kit.


Hi VVendyu
I just wanted to say thank you for helping, I didn’t buy it last year with Covid, we also
Moved countries finally I got. I love it and I will wear it everyday, I just wanted to ask if you shower with yours etc. I plan to wear on my right hand and at this stage I don’t know if I will stack.
Thank you


----------



## katg519

Happy to now be part of this club!  This was my husband’s 20th wedding anniversary to me yesterday (the rose gold version in size 17).


----------



## henlostinky

Hi everyone!
I’m new to the love club - and very happy to be here!

My MIL recently gifted a pre-loved Cartier SM in WG to me. She knew I wanted one, and she wasnt using hers, so I’m a lucky recipient! I love it dearly and think it’s stunning!

However, I recently brought it to the store (to see how it’d stack with a YG SM) and realised that my screw is juuuuust a little bit longer than the one in store. I don’t want to ask her if it’s authentic as that would be rude - but does anyone here know if this is a normal issue among the auths? Everything else is perfect - the width, the shine, the screw motifs. I’ve looked at a ton of pictures and it looks like the length of my screw is fine, but I just want to be sure.

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## americanroyal89

henlostinky said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m new to the love club - and very happy to be here!
> 
> My MIL recently gifted a pre-loved Cartier SM in WG to me. She knew I wanted one, and she wasnt using hers, so I’m a lucky recipient! I love it dearly and think it’s stunning!
> 
> However, I recently brought it to the store (to see how it’d stack with a YG SM) and realised that my screw is juuuuust a little bit longer than the one in store. I don’t want to ask her if it’s authentic as that would be rude - but does anyone here know if this is a normal issue among the auths? Everything else is perfect - the width, the shine, the screw motifs. I’ve looked at a ton of pictures and it looks like the length of my screw is fine, but I just want to be sure.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5089193


Congrats on the new bracelet!!!

I just looked at my white gold small love and yea the screw does seem to stick out a bit more than my rose gold love. But the rose gold is the original size, so I’m not sure if that plays a role in it or not.

I tried to take a pic for you but I could not get the camera on my phone to focus that close up


----------



## RosiePenners

americanroyal89 said:


> Congrats on the new bracelet!!!
> 
> I just looked at my white gold small love and yea the screw does seem to stick out a bit more than my rose gold love. But the rose gold is the original size, so I’m not sure if that plays a role in it or not.
> 
> I tried to take a pic for you but I could not get the camera on my phone to focus that close up


My small WG side screw sticks out a tad more than the YG classic too. I tried to take a pic too, hope that helps?


----------



## andretmb

The screw on the slim love does stick out a bit more compared to the regular size love. But it should be the same on two thin loves…


----------



## henlostinky

americanroyal89 said:


> Congrats on the new bracelet!!!
> 
> I just looked at my white gold small love and yea the screw does seem to stick out a bit more than my rose gold love. But the rose gold is the original size, so I’m not sure if that plays a role in it or not.
> 
> I tried to take a pic for you but I could not get the camera on my phone to focus that close up





RosiePenners said:


> My small WG side screw sticks out a tad more than the YG classic too. I tried to take a pic too, hope that helps?





andretmb said:


> The screw on the slim love does stick out a bit more compared to the regular size love. But it should be the same on two thin loves…



Thank you guys - this is really helpful. I’m toying with the idea of heading to the boutique for an authenticity check - but I almost rather not know if it’s a rep as it was a gift (and I want to love it all the same!)…. Will update. But thank you guys so much. 

In the meantime, if anyone has 2x small Loves with varying screw sizes, please let me know!


----------



## scheurin

Didn't notice that before but yes, the screws on my 3 sm Love stick out not the same amount - looks like yours.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The rainbow loves are being discontinued. There are none to be found in North America and SAs can no longer put orders into the system. This happens with special edition loves after about 10 years or so.

I ended up getting the plain love in yellow gold and am very happy with it.


----------



## kmang011

I purchased my first Cartier classic YG love bracelet this weekend. I’m a little confused about the sizing. For me, comfort is far more important than aesthetics. When I measure my wrist with a tape measurer I’m 6 inches. But when I use the Cartier measurer found on their website I get 16 cm. So...I guess that I’m probably between 15.5 to 16 cm.
I live in a very hot and very humid climate. There’s virtually no winter and it’s subtropical. I also travel to the Middle East rather frequently to visit family in the summer and it can get crazy hot..I’m talking like upwards of 150 degrees Fahrenheit. Anyway. I purchased a 17 as per my SA’s recommendation. The entire next day I second guessed myself and started to freak out. I woke up in the middle of the night sweating (feeling a little hot) and I could already tell the bracelet was making me feel claustrophobic....and tight/sweaty is just not comfortable IMO. Major buyers remorse. What if I gain weight? What if my arm swells? What about my climate in the summer? This was a $7,000 purchase and I intend to wear it 24/7 for years down the road. What’s the point if it’s sitting in a jewelry box and I can’t wear it?I tend to prefer a looser fit. I feel that looser is better because if something is uncomfortable or just physically does not fit on the wrist, well, there’s not much you can do. You can’t make it larger but there are tactics to prevent a loose bangle or bracelet from sliding too much up and down the arm. I wear a set of 18k lightweight round bangles on my other hand and I’m used to the movement. I personally think it isn’t just about wrist size but also about your anatomy because some people just have bulkier wrists and more prominent wrist bones. These are my thoughts.

I decided to go back to the store the next day before there were any minor scratches and I tried on the 18. The SA told me no way...even the 17 is big for you! A tight fit would be a 16. What? I know some people prefer a tight fit but that just seemed crazy to me. I tried on the 18 and I much preferred it. I went with my gut and exchanged the 17 for the 18 and I had it sent to NY for engraving services. So my decision is final now, no going back. Maybe I’m just used to a loose bangle like fit. I will attach some photos that I took today in the store of the 18. Please, someone tell me that I won’t regret this decision!!! This was a special gift for my first Mother’s Day.

I’m also attaching a photo of my other bangle set. They’re individually lightweight (6) but all together weigh about 30grams total. I haven’t taken them off for the last three years. I love them and I’m used to all the movement.


----------



## emo4488

kmang011 said:


> I purchased my first Cartier classic YG love bracelet this weekend. I’m a little confused about the sizing. For me, comfort is far more important than aesthetics. When I measure my wrist with a tape measurer I’m 6 inches. But when I use the Cartier measurer found on their website I get 16 cm. So...I guess that I’m probably between 15.5 to 16 cm.
> I live in a very hot and very humid climate. There’s virtually no winter and it’s subtropical. I also travel to the Middle East rather frequently to visit family in the summer and it can get crazy hot..I’m talking like upwards of 150 degrees Fahrenheit. Anyway. I purchased a 17 as per my SA’s recommendation. The entire next day I second guessed myself and started to freak out. I woke up in the middle of the night sweating (feeling a little hot) and I could already tell the bracelet was making me feel claustrophobic....and tight/sweaty is just not comfortable IMO. Major buyers remorse. What if I gain weight? What if my arm swells? What about my climate in the summer? This was a $7,000 purchase and I intend to wear it 24/7 for years down the road. What’s the point if it’s sitting in a jewelry box and I can’t wear it?I tend to prefer a looser fit. I feel that looser is better because if something is uncomfortable or just physically does not fit on the wrist, well, there’s not much you can do. You can’t make it larger but there are tactics to prevent a loose bangle or bracelet from sliding too much up and down the arm. I wear a set of 18k lightweight round bangles on my other hand and I’m used to the movement. I personally think it isn’t just about wrist size but also about your anatomy because some people just have bulkier wrists and more prominent wrist bones. These are my thoughts.
> 
> I decided to go back to the store the next day before there were any minor scratches and I tried on the 18. The SA told me no way...even the 17 is big for you! A tight fit would be a 16. What? I know some people prefer a tight fit but that just seemed crazy to me. I tried on the 18 and I much preferred it. I went with my gut and exchanged the 17 for the 18 and I had it sent to NY for engraving services. So my decision is final now, no going back. Maybe I’m just used to a loose bangle like fit. I will attach some photos that I took today in the store of the 18. Please, someone tell me that I won’t regret this decision!!! This was a special gift for my first Mother’s Day.
> 
> I’m also attaching a photo of my other bangle set. They’re individually lightweight (6) but all together weigh about 30grams total. I haven’t taken them off for the last three years. I love them and I’m used to all the movement.


You made the right decision- go with your gut! I agonized exchanging my love for a bigger size. When I brought it back my SA admitted she sometimes wishes she had a bigger size!

Today is the first hot and humid day in Boston and my wrist swelled a full 0.5 cm. I was shocked. It went from 14 to 14.5. I never noticed this before. My bracelet fits perfect! I would rather have lose in the winter and perfect in the summer than snug in the winter and unbearable in the heat!


----------



## Cams

kmang011 said:


> I purchased my first Cartier classic YG love bracelet this weekend. I’m a little confused about the sizing. For me, comfort is far more important than aesthetics. When I measure my wrist with a tape measurer I’m 6 inches. But when I use the Cartier measurer found on their website I get 16 cm. So...I guess that I’m probably between 15.5 to 16 cm.
> I live in a very hot and very humid climate. There’s virtually no winter and it’s subtropical. I also travel to the Middle East rather frequently to visit family in the summer and it can get crazy hot..I’m talking like upwards of 150 degrees Fahrenheit. Anyway. I purchased a 17 as per my SA’s recommendation. The entire next day I second guessed myself and started to freak out. I woke up in the middle of the night sweating (feeling a little hot) and I could already tell the bracelet was making me feel claustrophobic....and tight/sweaty is just not comfortable IMO. Major buyers remorse. What if I gain weight? What if my arm swells? What about my climate in the summer? This was a $7,000 purchase and I intend to wear it 24/7 for years down the road. What’s the point if it’s sitting in a jewelry box and I can’t wear it?I tend to prefer a looser fit. I feel that looser is better because if something is uncomfortable or just physically does not fit on the wrist, well, there’s not much you can do. You can’t make it larger but there are tactics to prevent a loose bangle or bracelet from sliding too much up and down the arm. I wear a set of 18k lightweight round bangles on my other hand and I’m used to the movement. I personally think it isn’t just about wrist size but also about your anatomy because some people just have bulkier wrists and more prominent wrist bones. These are my thoughts.
> 
> I decided to go back to the store the next day before there were any minor scratches and I tried on the 18. The SA told me no way...even the 17 is big for you! A tight fit would be a 16. What? I know some people prefer a tight fit but that just seemed crazy to me. I tried on the 18 and I much preferred it. I went with my gut and exchanged the 17 for the 18 and I had it sent to NY for engraving services. So my decision is final now, no going back. Maybe I’m just used to a loose bangle like fit. I will attach some photos that I took today in the store of the 18. Please, someone tell me that I won’t regret this decision!!! This was a special gift for my first Mother’s Day.
> 
> I’m also attaching a photo of my other bangle set. They’re individually lightweight (6) but all together weigh about 30grams total. I haven’t taken them off for the last three years. I love them and I’m used to all the movement.
> 
> View attachment 5091133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091137


Congrats it looks gorgeous on your wrist.


----------



## mmiller769

kmang011 said:


> I purchased my first Cartier classic YG love bracelet this weekend. I’m a little confused about the sizing. For me, comfort is far more important than aesthetics. When I measure my wrist with a tape measurer I’m 6 inches. But when I use the Cartier measurer found on their website I get 16 cm. So...I guess that I’m probably between 15.5 to 16 cm.
> I live in a very hot and very humid climate. There’s virtually no winter and it’s subtropical. I also travel to the Middle East rather frequently to visit family in the summer and it can get crazy hot..I’m talking like upwards of 150 degrees Fahrenheit. Anyway. I purchased a 17 as per my SA’s recommendation. The entire next day I second guessed myself and started to freak out. I woke up in the middle of the night sweating (feeling a little hot) and I could already tell the bracelet was making me feel claustrophobic....and tight/sweaty is just not comfortable IMO. Major buyers remorse. What if I gain weight? What if my arm swells? What about my climate in the summer? This was a $7,000 purchase and I intend to wear it 24/7 for years down the road. What’s the point if it’s sitting in a jewelry box and I can’t wear it?I tend to prefer a looser fit. I feel that looser is better because if something is uncomfortable or just physically does not fit on the wrist, well, there’s not much you can do. You can’t make it larger but there are tactics to prevent a loose bangle or bracelet from sliding too much up and down the arm. I wear a set of 18k lightweight round bangles on my other hand and I’m used to the movement. I personally think it isn’t just about wrist size but also about your anatomy because some people just have bulkier wrists and more prominent wrist bones. These are my thoughts.
> 
> I decided to go back to the store the next day before there were any minor scratches and I tried on the 18. The SA told me no way...even the 17 is big for you! A tight fit would be a 16. What? I know some people prefer a tight fit but that just seemed crazy to me. I tried on the 18 and I much preferred it. I went with my gut and exchanged the 17 for the 18 and I had it sent to NY for engraving services. So my decision is final now, no going back. Maybe I’m just used to a loose bangle like fit. I will attach some photos that I took today in the store of the 18. Please, someone tell me that I won’t regret this decision!!! This was a special gift for my first Mother’s Day.
> 
> I’m also attaching a photo of my other bangle set. They’re individually lightweight (6) but all together weigh about 30grams total. I haven’t taken them off for the last three years. I love them and I’m used to all the movement.
> 
> View attachment 5091133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091137


We must have the exact wrist size  My wrist is 15.5cm and I have a size 17. On days like these that’s it’s hot and humid, I wish it were just a tad looser. You’ve made the right decision! Enjoy your fabulous new piece!


----------



## Chaton

kmang011 said:


> I purchased my first Cartier classic YG love bracelet this weekend. I’m a little confused about the sizing. For me, comfort is far more important than aesthetics. When I measure my wrist with a tape measurer I’m 6 inches. But when I use the Cartier measurer found on their website I get 16 cm. So...I guess that I’m probably between 15.5 to 16 cm.
> I live in a very hot and very humid climate. There’s virtually no winter and it’s subtropical. I also travel to the Middle East rather frequently to visit family in the summer and it can get crazy hot..I’m talking like upwards of 150 degrees Fahrenheit. Anyway. I purchased a 17 as per my SA’s recommendation. The entire next day I second guessed myself and started to freak out. I woke up in the middle of the night sweating (feeling a little hot) and I could already tell the bracelet was making me feel claustrophobic....and tight/sweaty is just not comfortable IMO. Major buyers remorse. What if I gain weight? What if my arm swells? What about my climate in the summer? This was a $7,000 purchase and I intend to wear it 24/7 for years down the road. What’s the point if it’s sitting in a jewelry box and I can’t wear it?I tend to prefer a looser fit. I feel that looser is better because if something is uncomfortable or just physically does not fit on the wrist, well, there’s not much you can do. You can’t make it larger but there are tactics to prevent a loose bangle or bracelet from sliding too much up and down the arm. I wear a set of 18k lightweight round bangles on my other hand and I’m used to the movement. I personally think it isn’t just about wrist size but also about your anatomy because some people just have bulkier wrists and more prominent wrist bones. These are my thoughts.
> 
> I decided to go back to the store the next day before there were any minor scratches and I tried on the 18. The SA told me no way...even the 17 is big for you! A tight fit would be a 16. What? I know some people prefer a tight fit but that just seemed crazy to me. I tried on the 18 and I much preferred it. I went with my gut and exchanged the 17 for the 18 and I had it sent to NY for engraving services. So my decision is final now, no going back. Maybe I’m just used to a loose bangle like fit. I will attach some photos that I took today in the store of the 18. Please, someone tell me that I won’t regret this decision!!! This was a special gift for my first Mother’s Day.
> 
> I’m also attaching a photo of my other bangle set. They’re individually lightweight (6) but all together weigh about 30grams total. I haven’t taken them off for the last three years. I love them and I’m used to all the movement.
> 
> View attachment 5091133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091137



Well, once you get it engraved, there's no going back.  All of mine are engraved, and I also have the 2 cm size difference that your SA recommended, which I think is the right size for your wrist.

However, I don't think the size 18 is the wrong size for you either in your case.  The bracelets you are used to wearing are "rounded" in shape so it has that bangle feel that you are used to; whereas, the Love is oval and contours to one's arm so it is probably something you are less used to - therefore, you went with the larger size to sort of re-create what you are used to wearing.  There's a few users who also prefer the "looser" than normal "loose" fit on the forum.

You are right - it is ok to go looser but harder to wear something that is too tight or fitted.  Enjoy!


----------



## lana9993

henlostinky said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m new to the love club - and very happy to be here!
> 
> My MIL recently gifted a pre-loved Cartier SM in WG to me. She knew I wanted one, and she wasnt using hers, so I’m a lucky recipient! I love it dearly and think it’s stunning!
> 
> However, I recently brought it to the store (to see how it’d stack with a YG SM) and realised that my screw is juuuuust a little bit longer than the one in store. I don’t want to ask her if it’s authentic as that would be rude - but does anyone here know if this is a normal issue among the auths? Everything else is perfect - the width, the shine, the screw motifs. I’ve looked at a ton of pictures and it looks like the length of my screw is fine, but I just want to be sure.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5089193


Hmm.. I am also noticing that they do not stack perfectly. The WG gold looks bigger in circumference. Can you show us a picture of the inside of the bracelet and the hinge mechanism?


----------



## Cartier Forever

kmang011 said:


> I purchased my first Cartier classic YG love bracelet this weekend. I’m a little confused about the sizing. For me, comfort is far more important than aesthetics. When I measure my wrist with a tape measurer I’m 6 inches. But when I use the Cartier measurer found on their website I get 16 cm. So...I guess that I’m probably between 15.5 to 16 cm.
> I live in a very hot and very humid climate. There’s virtually no winter and it’s subtropical. I also travel to the Middle East rather frequently to visit family in the summer and it can get crazy hot..I’m talking like upwards of 150 degrees Fahrenheit. Anyway. I purchased a 17 as per my SA’s recommendation. The entire next day I second guessed myself and started to freak out. I woke up in the middle of the night sweating (feeling a little hot) and I could already tell the bracelet was making me feel claustrophobic....and tight/sweaty is just not comfortable IMO. Major buyers remorse. What if I gain weight? What if my arm swells? What about my climate in the summer? This was a $7,000 purchase and I intend to wear it 24/7 for years down the road. What’s the point if it’s sitting in a jewelry box and I can’t wear it?I tend to prefer a looser fit. I feel that looser is better because if something is uncomfortable or just physically does not fit on the wrist, well, there’s not much you can do. You can’t make it larger but there are tactics to prevent a loose bangle or bracelet from sliding too much up and down the arm. I wear a set of 18k lightweight round bangles on my other hand and I’m used to the movement. I personally think it isn’t just about wrist size but also about your anatomy because some people just have bulkier wrists and more prominent wrist bones. These are my thoughts.
> 
> I decided to go back to the store the next day before there were any minor scratches and I tried on the 18. The SA told me no way...even the 17 is big for you! A tight fit would be a 16. What? I know some people prefer a tight fit but that just seemed crazy to me. I tried on the 18 and I much preferred it. I went with my gut and exchanged the 17 for the 18 and I had it sent to NY for engraving services. So my decision is final now, no going back. Maybe I’m just used to a loose bangle like fit. I will attach some photos that I took today in the store of the 18. Please, someone tell me that I won’t regret this decision!!! This was a special gift for my first Mother’s Day.
> 
> I’m also attaching a photo of my other bangle set. They’re individually lightweight (6) but all together weigh about 30grams total. I haven’t taken them off for the last three years. I love them and I’m used to all the movement.
> 
> View attachment 5091133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091137



This size looks perfect on you!


----------



## xo.babydoll

henlostinky said:


> Hi everyone!
> I’m new to the love club - and very happy to be here!
> 
> My MIL recently gifted a pre-loved Cartier SM in WG to me. She knew I wanted one, and she wasnt using hers, so I’m a lucky recipient! I love it dearly and think it’s stunning!
> 
> However, I recently brought it to the store (to see how it’d stack with a YG SM) and realised that my screw is juuuuust a little bit longer than the one in store. I don’t want to ask her if it’s authentic as that would be rude - but does anyone here know if this is a normal issue among the auths? Everything else is perfect - the width, the shine, the screw motifs. I’ve looked at a ton of pictures and it looks like the length of my screw is fine, but I just want to be sure.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5089193



I’m no expert, but the screw looks like an entirely different shape and size between the wg and yg in your photo. In addition, the white gold looks a lot whiter and brighter than Cartier’s typical wg without diamonds. I’d be a little skeptical but again... I’m really no expert!


----------



## XCCX

kmang011 said:


> I purchased my first Cartier classic YG love bracelet this weekend. I’m a little confused about the sizing. For me, comfort is far more important than aesthetics. When I measure my wrist with a tape measurer I’m 6 inches. But when I use the Cartier measurer found on their website I get 16 cm. So...I guess that I’m probably between 15.5 to 16 cm.
> I live in a very hot and very humid climate. There’s virtually no winter and it’s subtropical. I also travel to the Middle East rather frequently to visit family in the summer and it can get crazy hot..I’m talking like upwards of 150 degrees Fahrenheit. Anyway. I purchased a 17 as per my SA’s recommendation. The entire next day I second guessed myself and started to freak out. I woke up in the middle of the night sweating (feeling a little hot) and I could already tell the bracelet was making me feel claustrophobic....and tight/sweaty is just not comfortable IMO. Major buyers remorse. What if I gain weight? What if my arm swells? What about my climate in the summer? This was a $7,000 purchase and I intend to wear it 24/7 for years down the road. What’s the point if it’s sitting in a jewelry box and I can’t wear it?I tend to prefer a looser fit. I feel that looser is better because if something is uncomfortable or just physically does not fit on the wrist, well, there’s not much you can do. You can’t make it larger but there are tactics to prevent a loose bangle or bracelet from sliding too much up and down the arm. I wear a set of 18k lightweight round bangles on my other hand and I’m used to the movement. I personally think it isn’t just about wrist size but also about your anatomy because some people just have bulkier wrists and more prominent wrist bones. These are my thoughts.
> 
> I decided to go back to the store the next day before there were any minor scratches and I tried on the 18. The SA told me no way...even the 17 is big for you! A tight fit would be a 16. What? I know some people prefer a tight fit but that just seemed crazy to me. I tried on the 18 and I much preferred it. I went with my gut and exchanged the 17 for the 18 and I had it sent to NY for engraving services. So my decision is final now, no going back. Maybe I’m just used to a loose bangle like fit. I will attach some photos that I took today in the store of the 18. Please, someone tell me that I won’t regret this decision!!! This was a special gift for my first Mother’s Day.
> 
> I’m also attaching a photo of my other bangle set. They’re individually lightweight (6) but all together weigh about 30grams total. I haven’t taken them off for the last three years. I love them and I’m used to all the movement.
> 
> View attachment 5091133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091134
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091137


You made the right decision by exchanging it! I am 100% positive. Enjoy your bracelet


----------



## mmiller769

Has anyone used Connoisseurs Polishing Cloth on Love with gemstones? I’m wondering if it’s safe. There’s no specific mention of use on jewelry with gemstones on Amazon.


----------



## mmiller769

missie1 said:


> Try Brillance Jewels in Miami.  I hear they have good reputation.


I’ve bought from Brilliance Jewels. They’re stellar.


----------



## mmiller769

JAKMN said:


> Ok, I will look again. I’ve decided I need a smaller size but I’ve been wearing it in hopes to get use to the bigger size but it hasn’t happened. So I am going to sell it and rebuy the smaller size. Anyone have any good ideas on where to sell? Thank you!



I see your post is over one year old, but consider selling it on Reetzy on FB. No commissions.


----------



## rileygirl

mmiller769 said:


> Has anyone used Connoisseurs Polishing Cloth on Love with gemstones? I’m wondering if it’s safe. There’s no specific mention of use on jewelry with gemstones on Amazon.


I use it on my gold classic and my thin classic with 6 diamonds no issues.


----------



## m0530k

Pgirl2016 said:


> View attachment 3937797
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the full diamond pave bracelet? I bought it recently and have noticed twice it has unhinged and loosened and I was lucky enough to notice before it fell off my arm!!!!! I bought it Overseas so Im not sure if my local store will be happy to do an exchange for me. I have proof of purchase and everything!


What size do you have for pave and for regular?


----------



## henxel

Anyone got the love pave thick version and had dents or chipped on the edges ? I brought mine to cartier and they said there’s no way to remove it just by polishing will only soften it and make it rounder


----------



## SabiLyn

Hi I finally received the rose gold rainbow love i really wanted but wasn’t planning to purchase until a later date but then they Discontinued It. It arrived without a screw driver  I was able to get it in since I had a screwdriver from another love but unsure if it’s a keeper ... thoughts?


----------



## Chaton

SabiLyn said:


> Hi I finally received the rose gold rainbow love i really wanted but wasn’t planning to purchase until a later date but then they Discontinued It. It arrived without a screw driver  I was able to get it in since I had a screwdriver from another love but unsure if it’s a keeper ... thoughts?



If I recall correctly, didn't you also order the Love online and received a scratched up one or something was wrong, but you decided not to make a big fuss about it?  You poor thing and now a missing screwdriver?!

I think it's up to you whether or not you think the rainbow Love is for you or not.  I have always thought it was charming, unique, and special (more so now since it is being discontinued).  However, I don't think it's for me because I prefer diamonds so I like to keep that theme for my stack, and the one time I did see the Rainbow Love in person in the boutique, there was tape over it so I could not really see it fully.

By the way, have you considered placing the small Love in between the two classics?  I am getting another classic Love soon and am thinking of placing my small b/w the two classics for more balance.


----------



## SabiLyn

Chaton said:


> If I recall correctly, didn't you also order the Love online and received a scratched up one or something was wrong, but you decided not to make a big fuss about it?  You poor thing and now a missing screwdriver?!
> 
> I think it's up to you whether or not you think the rainbow Love is for you or not.  I have always thought it was charming, unique, and special (more so now since it is being discontinued).  However, I don't think it's for me because I prefer diamonds so I like to keep that theme for my stack, and the one time I did see the Rainbow Love in person in the boutique, there was tape over it so I could not really see it fully.
> 
> By the way, have you considered placing the small Love in between the two classics?  I am getting another classic Love soon and am thinking of placing my small b/w the two classics for more balance.


Oh no that wasnt me. I’ve only purchased from the boutique. Imagine if it was a first or a gift and no screw driver! That would be upsetting. I took a picture of the box with the bracelet and no screwdriver and sent to customer service. I’ll think about it. I really wanted it but it almost became like a rushed buy instead of for a celebration or something ... we’ll see.


----------



## kmang011

SabiLyn said:


> Hi I finally received the rose gold rainbow love i really wanted but wasn’t planning to purchase until a later date but then they Discontinued It. It arrived without a screw driver  I was able to get it in since I had a screwdriver from another love but unsure if it’s a keeper ... thoughts?



I really like the rainbow love. It’s not for everybody but I think it’s special...plus it’s discontinued now and unavailable in North America...so my guess is that it will retain its value.
I would definitely follow up with customer service about the missing screwdriver. For that price point, they need to make it right and IMO customer service for luxury brands and goods should be nothing less than exceptional, especially when a mistake is made.


----------



## kmang011

SabiLyn said:


> Oh no that wasnt me. I’ve only purchased from the boutique. Imagine if it was a first or a gift and no screw driver! That would be upsetting. I took a picture of the box with the bracelet and no screwdriver and sent to customer service. I’ll think about it. I really wanted it but it almost became like a rushed buy instead of for a celebration or something ... we’ll see.



If it feels like a rushed purchase and not necessarily special...maybe you could put it away and keep it in the box and save it for a special date or occasion later in the year? I’m a big believer in these types of purchases being special, not just an everyday on a whim kind of thing but that’s just me. It should feel like a special purchase because for most people it is!

Now on the other hand if you’re not happy with it because it didn’t live up to your expectations or doesn’t suit your lifestyle, then that’s a totally different thing. Give it a few days and really think about it and return it if you’re still unhappy and don’t look back! You should be totally satisfied with your purchase.


----------



## SabiLyn

Chaton said:


> If I recall correctly, didn't you also order the Love online and received a scratched up one or something was wrong, but you decided not to make a big fuss about it?  You poor thing and now a missing screwdriver?!
> 
> I think it's up to you whether or not you think the rainbow Love is for you or not.  I have always thought it was charming, unique, and special (more so now since it is being discontinued).  However, I don't think it's for me because I prefer diamonds so I like to keep that theme for my stack, and the one time I did see the Rainbow Love in person in the boutique, there was tape over it so I could not really see it fully.
> 
> By the way, have you considered placing the small Love in between the two classics?  I am getting another classic Love soon and am thinking of placing my small b/w the two classics for more balance.


It does look better with the small in the middle... still undecided Lol


----------



## Chopan

Can anyone tell me if just one screw loosening on the classic is normal? I’ve had mine for about a week and keep noticing one of them loosening slightly so when I push the halves together it makes a clicking noise. When I tighten the screw a bit, the noise goes away.


----------



## thundercloud

SabiLyn said:


> Oh no that wasnt me. I’ve only purchased from the boutique. Imagine if it was a first or a gift and no screw driver! That would be upsetting. I took a picture of the box with the bracelet and no screwdriver and sent to customer service. I’ll think about it. I really wanted it but it almost became like a rushed buy instead of for a celebration or something ... we’ll see.


I really like the RG rainbow love, but I just got my first love not even 2 weeks ago. I was hoping to perhaps add that later, but with it being discontinued, it's not going to happen. I like to get jewelry for special occasions or on vacations, so it's tied to a memory.

IMO you should hold onto it until you're sure either way. I think it looks beautiful with the small love stacked in-between!


----------



## Chaton

Chopan said:


> Can anyone tell me if just one screw loosening on the classic is normal? I’ve had mine for about a week and keep noticing one of them loosening slightly so when I push the halves together it makes a clicking noise. When I tighten the screw a bit, the noise goes away.



This can be normal.  I have the same thing happen with my classic.  Luckily, it isn't both screws loosening, right?!  It happens more frequently when I stack or when faced with more vibrations (i.e. constant physical activity, tennis, etc).

Also, you are correct.  I start to hear a slight clicking noise when the screws are not fully tightened, alerting me that the bracelet is loose and not flush together.

Another way to alert you to when the screws are loose, if not memorizing the screw position by looks, is to look inside the bracelet at the back end of the screws.  If it is completely tightened, the back end of the screw will be flush, creating the "happy face".  If the screw is raised, then it is not completely tightened and loose.


----------



## Yodabest

SabiLyn said:


> Hi I finally received the rose gold rainbow love i really wanted but wasn’t planning to purchase until a later date but then they Discontinued It. It arrived without a screw driver  I was able to get it in since I had a screwdriver from another love but unsure if it’s a keeper ... thoughts?



I think it’s hard sometimes to look at these pieces with an unbiased view after searching on here and reading about a piece (like this one) that gets a lot of hype! People love the rg rainbow. It’s hard to separate that info with figuring out how you truly feel. What about it are you unsure about? Do you have other bracelets you plan to stack it with? Would moving the thin love to the other wrist help? I think it’s a beautiful piece but you are the one who has to love it- or not. Maybe consider other options and ask yourself if you’d rather have one of those items instead. Also consider that if you return it, you will almost certainly not find another unless you search the second hand market. Would you be sad to see this one go?

I second guess big purchases a lot so this is relatable. The bracelet really is beautiful and happy with that pop or rainbow colors.


----------



## SabiLyn

thanks everyone for the feedback. I’ve decided to return the rainbow love. Even though I really wanted it after I tried it on in February its just not the right time. and realized I really enjoy the in boutique and celebratory occasion. Rather than “just buying it”.  Timing is everything right  and when the time is right I’m sure there will be something beautiful still!


----------



## scheurin

Chopan said:


> Can anyone tell me if just one screw loosening on the classic is normal? I’ve had mine for about a week and keep noticing one of them loosening slightly so when I push the halves together it makes a clicking noise. When I tighten the screw a bit, the noise goes away.



No, this sounds dangerous. In the beginning this might be normal; you are supposed to check every fews days. If this persists rush to your SA to have it checked or even replaced to the new system. I nearly lost 2 of mine because of that.


----------



## RottieLvr

Hi all! Has anyone purchase a love bracelet from FashionPhile? Definitely authentic? Any other site that has better prices? I’m skeptical about eBay.


----------



## emo4488

RottieLvr said:


> Hi all! Has anyone purchase a love bracelet from FashionPhile? Definitely authentic? Any other site that has better prices? I’m skeptical about eBay.


I did. I was really buffed out it felt round on the edges. Also the imprints looked rough and bumpy too. It didn't have a certificate so I was nervous and returned it. It was probably fine but not like my other love. No problems returning though and return credit was prompt. I'd try it again if I could find a good price but definitely want a certificate. Most of their items are almost the same cost as getting a new one and that doesn't seem worth it to me. There is something special about going to the Cartier store too!


----------



## SabiLyn

I’m dumb the screwdriver was in the pouch under the lid if the box  but I had to contact customer service To figure that out. Also the item came directly from the Paris workshop so now I may keep it. Hmmm i do either have to get used to 3 loves, I feel like it’s a lot. And my wrists are two different sizes due to years of tennis growing up so its too big on my left arm. Predicaments!


----------



## RottieLvr

emo4488 said:


> I did. I was really buffed out it felt round on the edges. Also the imprints looked rough and bumpy too. It didn't have a certificate so I was nervous and returned it. It was probably fine but not like my other love. No problems returning though and return credit was prompt. I'd try it again if I could find a good price but definitely want a certificate. Most of their items are almost the same cost as getting a new one and that doesn't seem worth it to me. There is something special about going to the Cartier store too!



Any way to get thoughts on the authenticity of a Cartier bracelet listed on eBay?


----------



## Chopan

scheurin said:


> No, this sounds dangerous. In the beginning this might be normal; you are supposed to check every fews days. If this persists rush to your SA to have it checked or even replaced to the new system. I nearly lost 2 of mine because of that.



So mine is actually the new system  do you think it could be defective then? I ended up bringing the screwdriver with me today to work.


----------



## scheurin

Oh, not good news. It's normal that you have to fasten it the first few weeks. Let's cross our fingers that thereafter this issue is gone.

Thank you for sharing, though. Pls keep us posted.

Mine - the one which had the locks exchanged a month ago or so - closed well and I didn't have to fasten it ever agein.


----------



## Chopan

scheurin said:


> Oh, not good news. It's normal that you have to fasten it the first few weeks. Let's cross our fingers that thereafter this issue is gone.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, though. Pls keep us posted.
> 
> Mine - the one which had the locks exchanged a month ago or so - closed well and I didn't have to fasten it ever agein.



Will do, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## 880

SabiLyn said:


> I’m dumb the screwdriver was in the pouch under the lid if the box  but I had to contact customer service To figure that out. Also the item came directly from the Paris workshop so now I may keep it. Hmmm i do either have to get used to 3 loves, I feel like it’s a lot. And my wrists are two different sizes due to years of tennis growing up so its too big on my left arm. Predicaments!


So glad you have the screwdriver! For what it’s worth, I thought your stack with the small love in the middle was gorgeous!


----------



## mmiller769

RottieLvr said:


> Any way to get thoughts on the authenticity of a Cartier bracelet listed on eBay?


I’ve heard of others using realauthentication.com though I don’t have any personal experience with their services. I’ve also heard that you can take your piece to Cartier for servicing. If they service it, then it’s real. Someone correct me if I’m wrong, though.


----------



## Tonimichelle

RottieLvr said:


> Any way to get thoughts on the authenticity of a Cartier bracelet listed on eBay?





mmiller769 said:


> I’ve heard of others using realauthentication.com though I don’t have any personal experience with their services. I’ve also heard that you can take your piece to Cartier for servicing. If they service it, then it’s real. Someone correct me if I’m wrong, though.


Just in case it helps. I purchased mine from Collector Square (as I wanted the old screw system) as I wanted to double check authenticity (although I think you’re pretty safe with Collector Square) I took it to Cartier and asked to have it engraved. They did, no problems, they didn’t charge me either!


----------



## Lillianlm

mmiller769 said:


> I’ve heard of others using realauthentication.com though I don’t have any personal experience with their services. I’ve also heard that you can take your piece to Cartier for servicing. If they service it, then it’s real. Someone correct me if I’m wrong, though.



I haven’t done this recently, but I used to bring my preloved Cartier purchases to the boutique and ask for written valuation statements for insurance purposes. I can’t remember if I had to leave the pieces with them or not, but I was always provided with the letters, and there was no charge fir the service. I’m sure they would not provide a written valuation for an unauthentic piece.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Lillianlm said:


> I haven’t done this recently, but I used to bring my preloved Cartier purchases to the boutique and ask for written valuation statements for insurance purposes. I can’t remember if I had to leave the pieces with them or not, but I was always provided with the letters, and there was no charge fir the service. I’m sure they would not provide a written valuation for an unauthentic piece.


I tried this, it may differ in different boutiques, but I was told they can only provide a valuation for the original purchaser.


----------



## jaskg144

Chopan said:


> Can anyone tell me if just one screw loosening on the classic is normal? I’ve had mine for about a week and keep noticing one of them loosening slightly so when I push the halves together it makes a clicking noise. When I tighten the screw a bit, the noise goes away.



Not normal, but quite common with the new screw system. Cartier are now repairing this because they realised a lot of bracelets were coming loose, so maybe take it in to see what they can do to stop it coming loose .


----------



## jaskg144

RottieLvr said:


> Hi all! Has anyone purchase a love bracelet from FashionPhile? Definitely authentic? Any other site that has better prices? I’m skeptical about eBay.



I purchased mine from Vestiaire Collective (came with box, papers, shopping bag, certificate) and it was in perfect condition. I did this also because I wanted the old screw system, as someone else mentioned above me. I managed to also save over £2000 off the retail price too (which helped convince my husband to let me buy it, lol.) 

If buying from eBay, try to buy from Japan. They have extremely strict counterfeit laws and are usually very reliable with authenticity with resellers. My mum bought a 6 diamond WG Love Ring from a Japanese reseller a few years ago, came with box, papers etc - it's authentic and has just gone in for a service at Cartier.


----------



## scheurin

Chopan said:


> So mine is actually the new system  do you think it could be defective then? I ended up bringing the screwdriver with me today to work.



Sad news. Mine - the one with the replaced new screw system - got loose, too. Not sure what that means.


----------



## LuckyMe14

scheurin said:


> Sad news. Mine - the one with the replaced new screw system - got loose, too. Not sure what that means.


Ooh no! Mine is currently being repaired to get this new screw system... Is this just a few weeks kind of tightening thing? Hope it will get better!


----------



## scheurin

Yes, only four or so weeks. Therefore I hope I am in the settling phase of the screw just yet and it'll become better thereafter. However, had it checked a week ago and it was all fine.


----------



## south-of-france

south-of-france said:


> Has the multipochette khaki been available in recent weeks? Thanks!





SabiLyn said:


> It does look better with the small in the middle... still undecided Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098718



you need to  it 



scheurin said:


> Yes, only four or so weeks. Therefore I hope I am in the settling phase of the screw just yet and it'll become better thereafter. However, had it checked a week ago and it was all fine.



Oh no. You’d think they figured it out since the 1970s or within the last 10 years…


----------



## Cams

LuckyMe14 said:


> Ooh no! Mine is currently being repaired to get this new screw system... Is this just a few weeks kind of tightening thing? Hope it will get better!


Hello excuse my ignorance, is this new secrew on the thick or thin love? Also do you have any pics of old and new since I got my first one last month for my birthday would love to see what I got. Thank you


----------



## jenaps

Lady Zhuge said:


> The rainbow loves are being discontinued. There are none to be found in North America and SAs can no longer put orders into the system. This happens with special edition loves after about 10 years or so.
> 
> I ended up getting the plain love in yellow gold and am very happy with it.


This is so sad.  Is it possible to special order it?


----------



## avcbob

Cams said:


> Hello excuse my ignorance, is this new secrew on the thick or thin love? Also do you have any pics of old and new since I got my first one last month for my birthday would love to see what I got. Thank you


Cams - The new/old screw discussion relates to the traditional wide Love bracelet.  The thin Love has a completely different clasp and can be removed easily, the traditional is intended for 24/7 wear.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

jenaps said:


> This is so sad.  Is it possible to special order it?



I was told no.


----------



## Chopan

scheurin said:


> Sad news. Mine - the one with the replaced new screw system - got loose, too. Not sure what that means.



 My SA claimed the screw had lubrication and to just keep an eye on it for a month which seems ridiculous since only one is loosening. I was browsing some old forums and it seems normal for the screw to loosen over time.. I’m just going to put locite on it for peace of mind.


----------



## Chaton

Chopan said:


> My SA claimed the screw had lubrication and to just keep an eye on it for a month which seems ridiculous since only one is loosening. I was browsing some old forums and it seems normal for the screw to loosen over time.. I’m just going to put locite on it for peace of mind.



Yes, to me, research and science has proven that it is natural for screws to loosen over time.  There's several threads on this and some threads that I have written in as well.   As for the old screw mechanism better than the newer ones, there's conversation on all 3 classic Love screw systems and users with all 3 state they all can loosen so I really don't think that there's a definitively superior screw system over any of the others.  

Additionally, there's several users here who strongly believe in using Loctite, and I'm fast becoming one of those users.  It does give peace of mind.


----------



## gymangel812

my bracelet will not go back together. i've loosened both screws as much as possible. it was a bit difficult to remove the other day and now i can't get it back together. i'm not sure if one of the screws should be loosened more but it's stuck. any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## Chaton

gymangel812 said:


> my bracelet will not go back together. i've loosened both screws as much as possible. it was a bit difficult to remove the other day and now i can't get it back together. i'm not sure if one of the screws should be loosened more but it's stuck. any ideas how to fix it?



Were you able to separate the two pieces entirely?  There's a YouTube video that I posted before on the forums by a former SA at Cartier that shows you how she recommends tightening the screws on the Love, which my husband and I followed in order to place the Love on since I ordered from Cartier online.

Basically, you don't tighten one side entirely.  You tighten one side a little and then go to the other side and repeat several times on each side until faced with resistance, and don't over-tighten when faced with resistance or you might strip the screws.


----------



## Cams

avcbob said:


> Cams - The new/old screw discussion relates to the traditional wide Love bracelet.  The thin Love has a completely different clasp and can be removed easily, the traditional is intended for 24/7 wear.


Thank you so much. just wondering why we all pay so much money and have so many issues with the item. Hopefully it all gets sorted.


----------



## scheurin

Quick update:

My SA provided me every help on the Love. They even offered an exchange. Will watch for a few weeks and see.

p.s. As you all know the rainbows are definitely gone  Either way you can't buy them or they fall off your wrist


----------



## gymangel812

Chaton said:


> Were you able to separate the two pieces entirely?  There's a YouTube video that I posted before on the forums by a former SA at Cartier that shows you how she recommends tightening the screws on the Love, which my husband and I followed in order to place the Love on since I ordered from Cartier online.
> 
> Basically, you don't tighten one side entirely.  You tighten one side a little and then go to the other side and repeat several times on each side until faced with resistance, and don't over-tighten when faced with resistance or you might strip the screws.


yes i can get it apart but i can't get it back together. one side will not slide into the other (on the top set of screws). i always tighten by doing a bit on each side (back & forth).


----------



## HoneyTuba

Two thin love bracelets stack together, one pave and the other is 6 diamond version, very simple and elegant.


----------



## Chaton

gymangel812 said:


> yes i can get it apart but i can't get it back together. one side will not slide into the other (on the top set of screws). i always tighten by doing a bit on each side (back & forth).



The reason I mentioned that technique is because it looked like you tightened the screw on one side fully and thus, creating an imbalance of alignment of the bracelet, but when I look closely at your pic, I see the screw is not tightened completely.

Perhaps try to separate the two pieces again and try to align the bracelet again before attempting to tighten the screws.  It doesn't make sense how that happened.  I would contact Cartier for techniques or visit them in-person.


----------



## scheurin

HoneyTuba said:


> Two thin love bracelets stack together, one pave and the other is 6 diamond version, very simple and elegant.



Yes indeed; perfect combination.

Just thinking if I should reduce my stack to yours ...


----------



## JOJA

scheurin said:


> Quick update:
> 
> My SA provided me every help on the Love. They even offered an exchange. Will watch for a few weeks and see.
> 
> p.s. As you all know the rainbows are definitely gone  Either way you can't buy them or they fall off your wrist



Have any SA's mentioned that maybe they are getting loose because you stack 7 and they are constantly hitting each other?  Your stack is so beautiful but I wonder if maybe wearing some on your other wrist might help with screws getting loose.  
Hopefully everything stays in place for you!


----------



## snow2607c

Hi everybody.
Would anyone know..is it normal that Cartier love small bracelet bought in 2021, to have a click noise? Like example the bracelet moves and rested not nicely on my wrist, when I shift it back to the rested shape position, there would be a click noise. It seems like as though the bracelet got “expanded”. The hinge and all are tight, it is just the click noise when it is placed back in position or rested on the hinge. Is it normal?


----------



## snow2607c

View attachment 5105192
View attachment 5105192


----------



## RottieLvr

jasmynh1 said:


> I purchased mine from Vestiaire Collective (came with box, papers, shopping bag, certificate) and it was in perfect condition. I did this also because I wanted the old screw system, as someone else mentioned above me. I managed to also save over £2000 off the retail price too (which helped convince my husband to let me buy it, lol.)
> 
> If buying from eBay, try to buy from Japan. They have extremely strict counterfeit laws and are usually very reliable with authenticity with resellers. My mum bought a 6 diamond WG Love Ring from a Japanese reseller a few years ago, came with box, papers etc - it's authentic and has just gone in for a service at Cartier.



thanks so much for the info. I’ve never heard of Vestiare Collective, just checked them out! I’m looking at a bracelet there. Is it safe to buy from that site?


----------



## heyheyse

Hi everyone! I just purchased my small Love in YG last week and so happy with it. However, earlier today as I was playing with my toddler, I must've pressed the bracelet on him and I thought I felt/heard a noise from the bracelet. And then I noticed that the part where the hinge is has a gap. Now, I can't quite remember if that was always the case or if something happened earlier but I wanted to ask folks who have the same if they can confirm that the hinge portion has a gap or if it should be seamless? Photo for reference. Thanks so much!


----------



## Destiny757

heyheyse said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased my small Love in YG last week and so happy with it. However, earlier today as I was playing with my toddler, I must've pressed the bracelet on him and I thought I felt/heard a noise from the bracelet. And then I noticed that the part where the hinge is has a gap. Now, I can't quite remember if that was always the case or if something happened earlier but I wanted to ask folks who have the same if they can confirm that the hinge portion has a gap or if it should be seamless? Photo for reference. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 5106201
> View attachment 5106201



Mine has the same gap


----------



## heyheyse

Destiny757 said:


> Mine has the same gap


Oh, whew! Thank you!


----------



## snow2607c

heyheyse said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased my small Love in YG last week and so happy with it. However, earlier today as I was playing with my toddler, I must've pressed the bracelet on him and I thought I felt/heard a noise from the bracelet. And then I noticed that the part where the hinge is has a gap. Now, I can't quite remember if that was always the case or if something happened earlier but I wanted to ask folks who have the same if they can confirm that the hinge portion has a gap or if it should be seamless? Photo for reference. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 5106201
> View attachment 5106201


Hi! The hinge gap is normal. The click noise should be from the other side, the part where you screw tight the bracelet. I also have that if I rest hard on the table when I realise and wriggle the bracelet up, it will have a click sound like it has expanded.
No idea whether yours is the same!!!


----------



## heyheyse

snow2607c said:


> Hi! The hinge gap is normal. The click noise should be from the other side, the part where you screw tight the bracelet. I also have that if I rest hard on the table when I realise and wriggle the bracelet up, it will have a click sound like it has expanded.
> No idea whether yours is the same!!!


Thank you! It must've been that sound that I heard. Good to know!


----------



## jaskg144

RottieLvr said:


> thanks so much for the info. I’ve never heard of Vestiare Collective, just checked them out! I’m looking at a bracelet there. Is it safe to buy from that site?



They have professional in-house authenticators and have been endorsed by Vogue. They’re probably one of the most reputable sites for buying pre-loved luxury. They’ve always been fantastic when I have purchased from them! Some people have negative experiences, but that’s the same with every store.


----------



## vh1239

Hi! I am thinking about *finally *purchasing a classic Love bracelet in August/September. With that being said, I am beyond nervous about the bracelet falling off...realistically, how often do the screws come loose and has your bracelet ever fallen off? After owning the bracelet, would you recommend? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmiller769

vh1239 said:


> Hi! I am thinking about *finally *purchasing a classic Love bracelet in August/September. With that being said, I am beyond nervous about the bracelet falling off...realistically, how often do the screws come loose and has your bracelet ever fallen off? After owning the bracelet, would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Mine is 11 years old, and the screws have never been faulty.
Congrats on your upcoming purchase! Enjoy!


----------



## americanroyal89

vh1239 said:


> Hi! I am thinking about *finally *purchasing a classic Love bracelet in August/September. With that being said, I am beyond nervous about the bracelet falling off...realistically, how often do the screws come loose and has your bracelet ever fallen off? After owning the bracelet, would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Mine is about 2 and a half years old and my screws don’t come loose. I check all the time, not to see if my screws are loose, but because I’m still obsessed with it and I just stare lol. You’ll have your screw positions memorized at that point haha.
I will say though, my SA put it on me using an actual screw driver and not the one that comes with it. I’ve heard a few people say that the one that comes with the bracelet doesn’t have enough torque to fully tighten the screws. But I’ve never used the one that comes with it, so I can’t compare.


----------



## emo4488

vh1239 said:


> Hi! I am thinking about *finally *purchasing a classic Love bracelet in August/September. With that being said, I am beyond nervous about the bracelet falling off...realistically, how often do the screws come loose and has your bracelet ever fallen off? After owning the bracelet, would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I had it put on at Cartier in March and it has never loosened. As someone mentioned, they might have the magic touch. If you don't plan to take it off you'll be fine. Just check them regularly at first. My SA said one the screws get lotion and other gunk in there they will never loosen.  So far she's right!


----------



## pibi

vh1239 said:


> Hi! I am thinking about *finally *purchasing a classic Love bracelet in August/September. With that being said, I am beyond nervous about the bracelet falling off...realistically, how often do the screws come loose and has your bracelet ever fallen off? After owning the bracelet, would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I’m in the same predicament as you, also want to get it before the price increases!


----------



## andforpoise

vh1239 said:


> Hi! I am thinking about *finally *purchasing a classic Love bracelet in August/September. With that being said, I am beyond nervous about the bracelet falling off...realistically, how often do the screws come loose and has your bracelet ever fallen off? After owning the bracelet, would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I’ve had mine on for about a month and so far so good!


----------



## vh1239

Thank you all for replying! So glad you guys haven't had the screws come loose on your Loves. Perfect, I was planning on having the SA put it on once I purchase it - seems like that is important!


----------



## anrdr

vh1239 said:


> Hi! I am thinking about *finally *purchasing a classic Love bracelet in August/September. With that being said, I am beyond nervous about the bracelet falling off...realistically, how often do the screws come loose and has your bracelet ever fallen off? After owning the bracelet, would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I've had my Love for 7 years now and have never had a problem with the screws coming loose at all! I've taken it off only a handful of times and I just screw it back on myself with the screw it comes with, which works just fine - no need to use an actual screwdriver. I absolutely love my Love and would highly recommend!


----------



## Kellly2311

Hello! Can I please see any stacks of just two thin YG love bracelets together if anyone has any?
i want to add another love to stack and prefer thin over classic and it’s hard to find pics of two thin together! Pic of mine for attention


----------



## pibi

Kellly2311 said:


> Hello! Can I please see any stacks of just two thin YG love bracelets together if anyone has any?
> i want to add another love to stack and prefer thin over classic and it’s hard to find pics of two thin together! Pic of mine for attention
> View attachment 5109544


----------



## Kellly2311

looove this! Are they both the same size? Thank you


----------



## pibi

Yep, both size 16


----------



## Chewy.

Heard that there's another price increase next month. Planning to get a love bracelet but most sizes in my area are sold out. I hope new stocks arrive before the price increase.


----------



## Lux.

I have owned my Love for almost 8 years now and the screws used to come loose all the time (haven't worn in a couple years). I'm putting mine back on at the end of the month and I'm going to be putting purple loctite on the threads of the screws when I do. It's an easy fix!


----------



## Poppydoppy

vh1239 said:


> Hi! I am thinking about *finally *purchasing a classic Love bracelet in August/September. With that being said, I am beyond nervous about the bracelet falling off...realistically, how often do the screws come loose and has your bracelet ever fallen off? After owning the bracelet, would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Have mine on for half a year now and still nervous about it falling off although the screws hasn't seem to turn at all


----------



## babyloove

Finally took the plunge ...


----------



## scheurin

Nice and perfect combination


----------



## riri11

scheurin said:


> sly the diamond versions have a bit less weight





vh1239 said:


> Hi! I am thinking about *finally *purchasing a classic Love bracelet in August/September. With that being said, I am beyond nervous about the bracelet falling off...realistically, how often do the screws come loose and has your bracelet ever fallen off? After owning the bracelet, would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Cartier is doing price increase in July, might want to consider buying early xo


----------



## vh1239

riri11 said:


> Cartier is doing price increase in July, might want to consider buying early xo


Thank you! I learned this shortly after I posted the question... I now have an appointment next weekend!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Hello ladies! Honestly, Is the love bracelet  as expensive as they say? I think Cartier is not so expensive if you compare with other brands.


----------



## Beautybuyerny

Hi everyone!

Like many of you, I have noticed some loosening of the screws on my Love, though it still felt secured. I went to the Cartier where I bought it (Boston) and spoke to a different SA who, while very polite, was all business (he did pronounce my last name correctly, which few people do, so that was cool  ). Anyway, he went to the back of the store and got this humongous screwdriver! And he did tighten it and said one of the screws was indeed a little loose. He told me to keep an eye on it and if I notice anything, to come back so they can send it to NYC for the new enhancement. Has anybody had that done? What does it consist of? Would be great if anyone could share...for the sake of not repeating a previous conversation, could someone tell me if this has been shared before? Thank you love fanatics  !


----------



## 7777777

Beautybuyerny said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Like many of you, I have noticed some loosening of the screws on my Love, though it still felt secured. I went to the Cartier where I bought it (Boston) and spoke to a different SA who, while very polite, was all business (he did pronounce my last name correctly, which few people do, so that was cool  ). Anyway, he went to the back of the store and got this humongous screwdriver! And he did tighten it and said one of the screws was indeed a little loose. He told me to keep an eye on it and if I notice anything, to come back so they can send it to NYC for the new enhancement. Has anybody had that done? What does it consist of? Would be great if anyone could share...for the sake of not repeating a previous conversation, could someone tell me if this has been shared before? Thank you love fanatics  !



you could check this thread:






						Love bracelet new screw enhancement
					

My bracelet is 11 years (old screw system) and although I have to take it off from time to time (I have painful wrists unfortunately), the screws never loosen or came off when I put it back on my wrist. I thought of buying a smaller size as it is quite big on me now (it wasn’t before) but...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Swanky

LucyMadrid said:


> Hello ladies! Honestly, Is the love bracelet  as expensive as they say? I think Cartier is not so expensive if you compare with other brands.


Pricing is on their website  Price depends on your country and if it's expensive is very subjective!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Swanky said:


> Pricing is on their website  Price depends on your country and if it's expensive is very subjective!


I suppose you are right. It is very subjective, depending if you can afford it or how much you desire the piece. Anyway, branded jewellery is an investment. You can easily recover your money at the resale market after two or three years or even less.


----------



## scheurin

To be even a bit more precise: I did some research recently and found out you may recover about 85 % of the money spent minus commissions. Buying jewelry for making profit? I am definitely too inexperienced for such, though.


----------



## LucyMadrid

scheurin said:


> To be even a bit more precise: I did some research recently and found out you may recover about 85 % of the money spent minus commissions. Buying jewelry for making profit? I am definitely too inexperienced for such, though.



Of course we don't buy jellewery to make profit! But it is always a good thing if you know that you can get your money back and buy another thing if you like.


----------



## scheurin

LucyMadrid said:


> Of course we don't buy jellewery to make profit! But it is always a good thing if you know that you can get your money back and buy another thing if you like.



Yes, definitely


----------



## Beautybuyerny

Just wanted to share a little story with you: Today, I had an awful day and had a fight with my closest friend. Those of you who have a deep friendship know that a fight with that kind of a friend can be even deeper and more hurtful than a fight with a lover. Friendships in some ways can be a deeper relationship than a romantic relationship. A best friend can be compatible with you in a way that a lover isn't. Anyway, this fight hurt me to my core...so much so that I pounded my fist on a desk (and I hardly display emotions like that). Anyway, the issue was mostly resolved and we are healing. But what do I notice now? This HUGE scratch on my Love. And yet, it is another reminder why I won't polish my Love...because 1) it will get scratched again 2) These dings, dents and scratches are part of our journey with the piece. We age, we sag, we get wrinkles. We laugh, we cry, we grieve. Life is messy and complicated. Things change. We change...why shouldn't our bracelets? Sure, I hate the scratch, but I feel like it's a lesson...and I will eventually get over it. We all will.


----------



## pibi

I’m glad you both have managed to resolve your issue and perhaps one day you can both look back and laugh about how you got that scratch.. *hugs*


----------



## Cams

Beautybuyerny said:


> Just wanted to share a little story with you: Today, I had an awful day and had a fight with my closest friend. Those of you who have a deep friendship know that a fight with that kind of a friend can be even deeper and more hurtful than a fight with a lover. Friendships in some ways can be a deeper relationship than a romantic relationship. A best friend can be compatible with you in a way that a lover isn't. Anyway, this fight hurt me to my core...so much so that I pounded my fist on a desk (and I hardly display emotions like that). Anyway, the issue was mostly resolved and we are healing. But what do I notice now? This HUGE scratch on my Love. And yet, it is another reminder why I won't polish my Love...because 1) it will get scratched again 2) These dings, dents and scratches are part of our journey with the piece. We age, we sag, we get wrinkles. We laugh, we cry, we grieve. Life is messy and complicated. Things change. We change...why shouldn't our bracelets? Sure, I hate the scratch, but I feel like it's a lesson...and I will eventually get over it. We all will.


You are so right, in the end is just a material thing. So happy all is resolved with your friend.


----------



## xbloostar

Hi! I was waiting on purchasing the bracelet for my birthday in September but now that the price increasing is happening. I decided to get it now. The problem is i don’t know which looks better on my wrist, the classic or the small.


----------



## yayaisnan

xbloostar said:


> Hi! I was waiting on purchasing the bracelet for my birthday in September but now that the price increasing is happening. I decided to get it now. The problem is i don’t know which looks better on my wrist, the classic or the small.


100% Classic.


----------



## avcbob

xbloostar said:


> Hi! I was waiting on purchasing the bracelet for my birthday in September but now that the price increasing is happening. I decided to get it now. The problem is i don’t know which looks better on my wrist, the classic or the small.


Go for the classic!


----------



## pibi

Classic


----------



## chromemilou

Good morning!  I'm thinking about buying the Love pave bracelet in RG before the price increase but would love to get your opinions on it if you own one. I already have the classic love and 10 diamond love in RG fyi. The reasons I want to add the pave one is I'm assuming it won't scratch as much unlike the regular ones (please correct me if I'm wrong) and you can put it on and off easily by yourself and won't have issues with the screw closure mechanism.  Also, do you stack anything with it?  If anyone has any experience or advice for me on this bracelet, I would truly appreciate it.  Thanks so much!


----------



## chromemilou

xbloostar said:


> Hi! I was waiting on purchasing the bracelet for my birthday in September but now that the price increasing is happening. I decided to get it now. The problem is i don’t know which looks better on my wrist, the classic or the small.


Classic for sure!


----------



## vh1239

With the price increase happening next week, I am going to my local store this weekend and _finally _trying on the Love with the intention of buying one! 

My wrist is 14.5 CM, and I am not sure which size would work best - the regular or the thin version.

Since I haven't actually tried on a Love before, I don't have photos to compare - but here is one with a very thin chain bracelet that I own. I am hoping to get an idea so I am prepared for how much my wallet will take a hit haha

Any thoughts as to which one would look best on my arm?


----------



## Lookelou

xbloostar said:


> Hi! I was waiting on purchasing the bracelet for my birthday in September but now that the price increasing is happening. I decided to get it now. The problem is i don’t know which looks better on my wrist, the classic or the small.


CLASSIC!!  100%.


----------



## Lookelou

xbloostar said:


> Hi! I was waiting on purchasing the bracelet for my birthday in September but now that the price increasing is happening. I decided to get it now. The problem is i don’t know which looks better on my wrist, the classic or the small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookelou said:
> 
> 
> 
> CLASSIC!!  100%.
Click to expand...

I should explain!  I am not a fan of the thin- I think it looks good on only the very petite/ slim wristed - and maybe not even then.  I think it looks like a baby love/ starter bracelet-sorry….I have had the first of my 3 lives for 13 years and I have never regretted the size/ look of it.  As you age, taste in fashion changes and your style evolves, and to me, the classic love has been the classic love since 1970- so perhaps they got the style right the first time it is a price you wear 24/7 for life- you will never have regrets with the original size IMO!  Good luck!  And enjoy!


----------



## bisousx

xbloostar said:


> Hi! I was waiting on purchasing the bracelet for my birthday in September but now that the price increasing is happening. I decided to get it now. The problem is i don’t know which looks better on my wrist, the classic or the small.



I prefer the regular on you. The small one looks nice in a stack but not by itself.


----------



## Cams

vh1239 said:


> With the price increase happening next week, I am going to my local store this weekend and _finally _trying on the Love with the intention of buying one!
> 
> My wrist is 14.5 CM, and I am not sure which size would work best - the regular or the thin version.
> 
> Since I haven't actually tried on a Love before, I don't have photos to compare - but here is one with a very thin chain bracelet that I own. I am hoping to get an idea so I am prepared for how much my wallet will take a hit haha
> 
> Any thoughts as to which one would look best on my arm?
> 
> View attachment 5116562


I think your have such tiny writs, you can suit the original size love or the small. It depends on your taste, I only just have the small thin and boy do I love it. Very very much.


----------



## Cams

xbloostar said:


> Hi! I was waiting on purchasing the bracelet for my birthday in September but now that the price increasing is happening. I decided to get it now. The problem is i don’t know which looks better on my wrist, the classic or the small.


I really like how the original size looks on your wrist. Either way whatever you decide they are just beautiful.


----------



## andforpoise

xbloostar said:


> Hi! I was waiting on purchasing the bracelet for my birthday in September but now that the price increasing is happening. I decided to get it now. The problem is i don’t know which looks better on my wrist, the classic or the small.


Classic!!


----------



## andforpoise

vh1239 said:


> With the price increase happening next week, I am going to my local store this weekend and _finally _trying on the Love with the intention of buying one!
> 
> My wrist is 14.5 CM, and I am not sure which size would work best - the regular or the thin version.
> 
> Since I haven't actually tried on a Love before, I don't have photos to compare - but here is one with a very thin chain bracelet that I own. I am hoping to get an idea so I am prepared for how much my wallet will take a hit haha
> 
> Any thoughts as to which one would look best on my arm?
> 
> View attachment 5116562


My wrist measures 14cm even and I have a size 16 classic love. I’d go with the classic size unless you’re planning on stacking because  IMO the thin love by itself almost gets lost on the wrist.


----------



## xbloostar

Thank you guys for your input ! Classic it is ! Can’t wait to show you guys


----------



## jaskg144

vh1239 said:


> With the price increase happening next week, I am going to my local store this weekend and _finally _trying on the Love with the intention of buying one!
> 
> My wrist is 14.5 CM, and I am not sure which size would work best - the regular or the thin version.
> 
> Since I haven't actually tried on a Love before, I don't have photos to compare - but here is one with a very thin chain bracelet that I own. I am hoping to get an idea so I am prepared for how much my wallet will take a hit haha
> 
> Any thoughts as to which one would look best on my arm?
> 
> View attachment 5116562




It totally depends on your style. If you like thinner, more dainty jewellery - go for the thin size.

If you want to wear one piece that looks more substantial, go for classic!

I'd go for size 16 in either one with your wrist size


----------



## vh1239

thank you!! so excited to (hopefully) purchase one this weekend!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hi guys, I’m freaking out right now. I got my love bracelet back from getting engraved and I’m worried they buffed or polished it. Idk if it seems off to me or it’s just bc it’s been awhile since I’ve had it. My SA should be able to tell me exactly what was done right?


----------



## pmaclove

k5ml3k said:


> Hi guys, I’m freaking out right now. I got my love bracelet back from getting engraved and I’m worried they buffed or polished it. Idk if it seems off to me or it’s just bc it’s been awhile since I’ve had it. My SA should be able to tell me exactly what was done right?


Do you have a before and after photo?


----------



## pursemaniac1969

Hello, my wrist is 13.5cm and I have size 16 in small pave love and I feel it is big.  Love rotates 360 freely. I'm thinking of stacking with JUC to minimize movement of small pave love.  Do you think regular JUC overwhelms delicate small pave.  What do you guys think of mixing metals.   I want RG in JUC but not sure if it pairs well YG.


----------



## scheurin

Metal-mixing is fine; not sure about YG and RG, though. And yes, I would also think the JUC eclipses the Love even if it is pavé. Could make a pic but being abroad and not having my JUC with me you may remind me in 2 weeks time if you want.


----------



## xblackxstarx

This may be a silly question but I was wondering if anyone can tell me will the white gold love turn yellow over the years? I expect it to develope a patina but will it stay looking white gold? 
I love the idea of mixing metals . I currently have the yellow gold bracelet.


----------



## XCCX

xblackxstarx said:


> This may be a silly question but I was wondering if anyone can tell me will the white gold love turn yellow over the years? I expect it to develope a patina but will it stay looking white gold?
> I love the idea of mixing metals . I currently have the yellow gold bracelet.


It does not get yellow, just gets a little bit darker..


----------



## xblackxstarx

XCCX said:


> It does not get yellow, just gets a little bit darker..


That's perfect thank you so much. I don't mind that at all .


----------



## XCCX

xblackxstarx said:


> That's perfect thank you so much. I don't mind that at all .


I don’t mind either I love both my plain WG and 4 diamond one equally


----------



## kmang011

When you start your stack and get a second bracelet...does it have to be the same size as the first one? My classic love is an 18, if I add a 17 will that scratch and be a recipe for disaster?


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

kmang011 said:


> When you start your stack and get a second bracelet...does it have to be the same size as the first one? My classic love is an 18, if I add a 17 will that scratch and be a recipe for disaster?



Yes they need to be the same size or they won’t align right and would probably end up over/under lapping one another which would probably cause scratches.


----------



## k5ml3k

rashaaaalove said:


> Do you have a before and after photo?


I don’t have a close up pic of the before unfortunately


----------



## SabiLyn

Picked up my RG rainbow after screw enhancement. I only had it a week before taking it to cartier for the enhancement which is why it looks so new. It was coming so loose before. Hope this fares well.


----------



## LuckyMe14

A week ago, my bracelet came back from repair with the new screw enhancement and since then it didn't loosened at all (and I wear 2 Loves). So I am hopeful!


----------



## tutu2008

Newbie here  please look at my photo. 
Sorry if this seems like a silly question, but is this the way the screws should look when tightened? Is each bracelet different (do any align straight with all the other motifs?)? I thought my husband did something wrong the first time and I made him unscrew it and do it again lol


----------



## emo4488

tutu2008 said:


> Newbie here  please look at my photo.
> Sorry if this seems like a silly question, but is this the way the screws should look when tightened? Is each bracelet different (do any align straight with all the other motifs?)? I thought my husband did something wrong the first time and I made him unscrew it and do it again lol
> 
> View attachment 5125318


Each bracelet and each side is different. They do not line up unfortunately...


----------



## runningbird

tutu2008 said:


> Newbie here  please look at my photo.
> Sorry if this seems like a silly question, but is this the way the screws should look when tightened? Is each bracelet different (do any align straight with all the other motifs?)? I thought my husband did something wrong the first time and I made him unscrew it and do it again lol
> 
> View attachment 5125318
> 
> [/QUOTE





tutu2008 said:


> Newbie here  please look at my photo.
> Sorry if this seems like a silly question, but is this the way the screws should look when tightened? Is each bracelet different (do any align straight with all the other motifs?)? I thought my husband did something wrong the first time and I made him unscrew it and do it again lol
> 
> View attachment 5125318


The locks on mine both are vertical and not horizontal like the rest, but I don't mind at all.  I can easily tell if they've moved and need to be tightened.


----------



## scheurin

LuckyMe14 said:


> A week ago, my bracelet came back from repair with the new screw enhancement and since then it didn't loosened at all (and I wear 2 Loves). So I am hopeful!



After going lose a week after the repair it looks fine. Now about 2 months ago...


----------



## yayaisnan

Does anyone own this bracelet or have mod shots? I don't think I've ever seen it posted it and am curious about it. It has holes where the normal motifs would go


----------



## ChanelCanuck

So excited to finally join the Cartier club! I was sweating profusely at the boutique, out of nerves (and the heat dome in the PNW!), but I’m in love with this beauty, and relieved my wrist fit their standard sizes (I was worried it would be too thick!). Hopefully this is the first of many Cartier pieces in the future!

(I needed to take a pic of it against that copper cup to better bring out the rose gold color in photos!)


----------



## south-of-france

Beautiful


----------



## purses1974

Newbie here - longtime lurker. I would love some advice on which bracelet combination is nicer - 

RG love w/10 diamonds + small pave love in RG
or
RG love w/10 diamonds + RG JUC w/diamonds

I am looking for something understated I can wear every day - I dress pretty casually. Is the pave combination more understated? Is it easier to wear the JUC alone?

Thank you!


----------



## Cat Fondler

The Love pave is my dream bracelet—lucky you! Since you mentioned casual would you consider an idea outside of what you asked, such as a no-diamond JUC and a 4-diamond or plain love since the pave is already pretty sparkly? I also think having the screw motif on the 4-diamond love would complement the motifs on the pave better if you paired those 2 (and less formal IMO). The JUC is more edgy—just depends on what you prefer. Personally I am partial to loves. Whatever you choose will be absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## purses1974

Cat Fondler said:


> The Love pave is my dream bracelet—lucky you! Since you mentioned casual would you consider an idea outside of what you asked, such as a no-diamond JUC and a 4-diamond or plain love since the pave is already pretty sparkly? I also think having the screw motif on the 4-diamond love would complement the motifs on the pave better if you paired those 2 (and less formal IMO). The JUC is more edgy—just depends on what you prefer. Personally I am partial to loves. Whatever you choose will be absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks so much for the reply! I love the idea of a 4-diamond love with the love pave. Now I wish I had tried that combination on!


----------



## sjofaye

ChanelCanuck said:


> So excited to finally join the Cartier club! I was sweating profusely at the boutique, out of nerves (and the heat dome in the PNW!), but I’m in love with this beauty, and relieved my wrist fit their standard sizes (I was worried it would be too thick!). Hopefully this is the first of many Cartier pieces in the future!
> 
> (I needed to take a pic of it against that copper cup to better bring out the rose gold color in photos!)
> 
> View attachment 5127380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127382


Gorgeous!! congratulations on your love bracelet!


----------



## Swanky

purses1974 said:


> Newbie here - longtime lurker. I would love some advice on which bracelet combination is nicer -
> 
> RG love w/10 diamonds + small pave love in RG
> or
> RG love w/10 diamonds + RG JUC w/diamonds
> 
> I am looking for something understated I can wear every day - I dress pretty casually. Is the pave combination more understated? Is it easier to wear the JUC alone?
> 
> Thank you!



I know I'm in the minority, but I don't love the pave unless all the basic pieces are acquired, I'd choose the JUC for sure.


----------



## KN89

purses1974 said:


> Newbie here - longtime lurker. I would love some advice on which bracelet combination is nicer -
> 
> RG love w/10 diamonds + small pave love in RG
> or
> RG love w/10 diamonds + RG JUC w/diamonds
> 
> I am looking for something understated I can wear every day - I dress pretty casually. Is the pave combination more understated? Is it easier to wear the JUC alone?
> 
> Thank you!



The pave combo is my dream combo!! Beautiful.


----------



## mmiller769

purses1974 said:


> Newbie here - longtime lurker. I would love some advice on which bracelet combination is nicer -
> 
> RG love w/10 diamonds + small pave love in RG
> or
> RG love w/10 diamonds + RG JUC w/diamonds
> 
> I am looking for something understated I can wear every day - I dress pretty casually. Is the pave combination more understated? Is it easier to wear the JUC alone?
> 
> Thank you!


What a lucky dilemma! I think both combinations are gorgeous! While my personal preference would be the JUC, you mentioned you want a more understated look. I think the pave + 10 diamond combo fits the bill. To be clear though, you’ll look fabulous in either one.


----------



## cartierloverjs

purses1974 said:


> Newbie here - longtime lurker. I would love some advice on which bracelet combination is nicer -
> 
> RG love w/10 diamonds + small pave love in RG
> or
> RG love w/10 diamonds + RG JUC w/diamonds
> 
> I am looking for something understated I can wear every day - I dress pretty casually. Is the pave combination more understated? Is it easier to wear the JUC alone?
> 
> Thank you!


I don’t have the pave bracelet but have the thin pave ring. I like it a lot stacking with plain love band - they complement each other really well, one with bling/lighter color, one with screw/“darker” color.


purses1974 said:


> Newbie here - longtime lurker. I would love some advice on which bracelet combination is nicer -
> 
> RG love w/10 diamonds + small pave love in RG
> or
> RG love w/10 diamonds + RG JUC w/diamonds
> 
> I am looking for something understated I can wear every day - I dress pretty casually. Is the pave combination more understated? Is it easier to wear the JUC alone?
> 
> Thank you!


If I could do it all over, I would like the combo of thin pave love + reg plain love + reg JUC with diamond


----------



## purses1974

Thank you for the replies everyone! I feel like the thin pave doesn't look great on its own and wondered whether it would be enough to have it stacked with the love without a third bracelet


----------



## south-of-france

My dream stacks    Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Sparkledolll

purses1974 said:


> Thank you for the replies everyone! I feel like the thin pave doesn't look great on its own and wondered whether it would be enough to have it stacked with the love without a third bracelet


I have the thin pave and I never wear it on its own. For me it’s a stacking piece. I love it stacked with the regular Love. You can always add the JUC to the stack later.


----------



## Promises.made

Hello! I have a question about your love bracelets. When your love bracelet is unscrewed, do the two halves of the bracelet align perfectly (even when they’re not screwed together)? When unscrewed, mine is misaligned even when I try to align it perfectly. It only aligns when I screw the two halves together but I believe that’s causing stress/constant pressure on the gold. I’ve attached a photo to try and explain what I’m referring to. Thanks!


----------



## Beautybuyerny

Promises.made said:


> Hello! I have a question about your love bracelets. When your love bracelet is unscrewed, do the two halves of the bracelet align perfectly (even when they’re not screwed together)? When unscrewed, mine is misaligned even when I try to align it perfectly. It only aligns when I screw the two halves together but I believe that’s causing stress/constant pressure on the gold. I’ve attached a photo to try and explain what I’m referring to. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5129515


Interesting. I haven't had any major issues with mine, but I did notice the seams widening over time if that makes sense. There was a bit of a gap where there wasn't initially. I took it to Cartier and they tightened it and haven't had a problem ever since. With that said, as I'm considering buying a second Love bracelet, I am seriously considering getting the old screw style pre-loved. I don't care what others say...I do think the old style is better, plain and simple. Just look at the mechanics of it. The new screw is basically just gold pressing onto gold. There is no secure mechanism...and we are supposed to screw the bracelet in a very specific way. I would definitely take it to the store and have them check your bracelet just in case.

I have watched an interview with the Love bracelet creator, Aldo Cipullo (I am assuming from the 1970s). Such a creative designer...and he struck me as a gentle soul. So sad he left us so young...I am sure he would have continued to design beautiful jewelry. He would probably be very sad to learn that so many of us have had issues with the new screw system.


----------



## Beautybuyerny

Question Love lovers: I am considering buying an old screw style Love and was wondering if there are any differences compared to the new screw system. Are there differences as far as sizing, width, circumference/ shape and overall look? I've read articles that said there are no major differences, but I think our group knows best and we are the experts...we are obsessed (and proudly so)! I think we are very detail-oriented when it comes to these things. I am looking to see if there are those differences, even if minor ones. I'm sure people in our group are better at noticing those things than some random person that just wants to make a sale.


----------



## americanroyal89

Beautybuyerny said:


> Question Love lovers: I am considering buying an old screw style Love and was wondering if there are any differences compared to the new screw system. Are there differences as far as sizing, width, circumference/ shape and overall look? I've read articles that said there are no major differences, but I think our group knows best and we are the experts...we are obsessed (and proudly so)! I think we are very detail-oriented when it comes to these things. I am looking to see if there are those differences, even if minor ones. I'm sure people in our group are better at noticing those things than some random person that just wants to make a sale.


If I recall correctly, the original screws stick out a bit more than the new version. I’m just basing that off of pics I’ve seen as I have the new version.


----------



## Gringach

Beautybuyerny said:


> Question Love lovers: I am considering buying an old screw style Love and was wondering if there are any differences compared to the new screw system. Are there differences as far as sizing, width, circumference/ shape and overall look? I've read articles that said there are no major differences, but I think our group knows best and we are the experts...we are obsessed (and proudly so)! I think we are very detail-oriented when it comes to these things. I am looking to see if there are those differences, even if minor ones. I'm sure people in our group are better at noticing those things than some random person that just wants to make a sale.





americanroyal89 said:


> If I recall correctly, the original screws stick out a bit more than the new version. I’m just basing that off of pics I’ve seen as I have the new version.



Sorry for the not very nice looking pics. Here is the old system (my bracelet is 11 years old) and it seems to me that it sticks out less  But maybe that is only my perception


----------



## ms1225

Hi all,
Been lurking here for a while now. I recently made the splurge and purchased the YG juc (standard size). Itching to get a LOVE so I can stack. Would love to hear your opinions.. should I go for RG or YG?


----------



## Swanky

ms1225 said:


> Hi all,
> Been lurking here for a while now. I recently made the splurge and purchased the YG juc (standard size). Itching to get a LOVE so I can stack. Would love to hear your opinions.. should I go for RG or YG?



Whatever looks best on YOUR skin!


----------



## Purrsey

ms1225 said:


> Hi all,
> Been lurking here for a while now. I recently made the splurge and purchased the YG juc (standard size). Itching to get a LOVE so I can stack. Would love to hear your opinions.. should I go for RG or YG?



I tried at the store to stacking both. 
As most have mentioned, the RG is not very pronounced. I stacked both YG and I think they look good together. Maybe you can try out at the store to see what you prefer.


----------



## elizabethchc12

vh1239 said:


> Hi! I am thinking about *finally *purchasing a classic Love bracelet in August/September. With that being said, I am beyond nervous about the bracelet falling off...realistically, how often do the screws come loose and has your bracelet ever fallen off? After owning the bracelet, would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hi! I'm so excited for you!  My love bracelet did fall off ONCE the first day I was wearing it. However, it didn't just fall off? Like I felt the screws got looser and looser (because you know, the first time you wear it, you probably couldn't stop touching it like I did, so I feel like I was lucky because I was paying SO MUCH attention to my new bracelet that day). My tip is to bring with you the screw driver for the first few days you will be wearing the brand new love bracelet, which I didn't do.. So what I did was I tightened the screws using my nails lol (wouldn't recommend).

But all in all, yes, I think there's a possibility that it will fall off (I watched some reviews online and some people experienced the same thing), but only in the first few days.

Mine fell off only that one time.

Just keep in mind that you should tighten the bracelet every day for the first month (as the sales associate would recommend you). In my case, I tighten it every day for more than one month because some days I could still feel that my bracelet is not tight enough (you can tell if your bracelet makes a clicking sound when you touch/press the two different parts against each other).

So, overall, I feel like you don't need to be too nervous about it. Just make sure you have your screw driver with you at all times during the first month, and check you bracelet once in a while and see if it makes a clicking sound.

I've had mine since Nov 2019, and it has never fallen off the second time until now 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Beautybuyerny

After finally experiencing both the old screw and new screw styles, I just wanted to share some thoughts. I decided to sell my new screw altogether and buy an old screw style pre-loved. I didn't have any major issues with the new screw system, but I heard so many horror stories...and I did notice a widening of the seams with the new style. And I hated that you had to be so specific with it and how to put it on, not to mention the need for tightening all the time. I was getting paranoid! Ultimately, I just don't like the new system. Again, if you look at the mechanics of it, it's just gold pressing onto gold! It's pressure based and there is no secure mechanism! I find the old style much more secure. I bought it through a reputable site so I am sure of its authenticity (and paperwork).

There is no major difference between the old and new style as far as looks. Same width. The locking screws look different, but that's just a minor detail. I don't know if this is just my imagination since I hadn't worn a Love bracelet in a couple of weeks, so I am getting used to wearing it again. But it seems that the shape of it is slightly different and even though the sizing is the same, the old love seems to be a slightly tighter fit (again, it could be in my head, lol). If so, it will be my motivation to lose those pesky 10 lbs! 

I do prefer the old style...by a lot! I heard people lose the screws but 1) the bracelet was not designed to be taken off and 2) one can be extra careful when removing the screws, so there's that. I know some have not had any issues with the new system, but this is my opinion...and you know what they say about opinions.

I would love to hear thoughts from those who have had both styles.


----------



## Purrsey

I tried on a stack with sm love with 6 diamonds. I'm so smitten by this combination, compared to stacking with JUC (I feel JUC is not really my style and moreover it crosses over my Classic love which I don't fancy). 

YG or WG looks better on me when stacked with Classic YG?


----------



## thundercloud

Purrsey said:


> I tried on a stack with sm love with 6 diamonds. I'm so smitten by this combination, compared to stacking with JUC (I feel JUC is not really my style and moreover it crosses over my Classic love which I don't fancy).
> 
> YG or WG looks better on me when stacked with Classic YG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143707
> View attachment 5143708
> View attachment 5143709


I love the contrast of the WG! So pretty! Then again I don't mind mixing metals. If you do, the 2 YG together are pretty as well.


----------



## Purrsey

thundercloud said:


> I love the contrast of the WG! So pretty! Then again I don't mind mixing metals. If you do, the 2 YG together are pretty as well.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I had wanted to mix metals (so that it won’t be too flashy with the stark gold on both). However after trying on, I actually think the mix metals is more eye catching (due to the contrast). I do like very much how both in YG look in a pair (I feel it is more put-togethe). And not flashy at all (haha maybe my mind has found the answer). 
I do have time to think this over lol.


----------



## songan

Would you say that you see MORE damage and wear than you initially expected on the YG? I've seen 5 year old love bracelets that look very rough -- scratches everywhere, but then I've seen years' old Cartier watches with barely any blemishes.


----------



## Purrsey

I think usually love bracelet is worn 24/7 while watches maybe half of people will remove when home/shower/sleep. 
And the way Love is being designed - it's a magnet for visual wear/tear.

The first time my spouse saw my Love, first thing he commented "it''ll be easily scratched".  Followed by "it's beautiful". And he refused to touch it (he fears he will scratch it).


----------



## mocassinsetcafe

My first post on PF ever. I went to the boutique about a month ago to try on the full diamond love in YG to see the sizing, and thought that the diamonds were nice but I missed the iconic screw motifs a bit. My wrist is exactly 14cm throughout (including the wrist bone) and the SA thought the 16 suited me better. I wasn't sure myself if I preferred the 15 or 16, and left the store with Love on my mind...

Anyways, yesterday my partner gifted me a belated birthday present that totally caught me by surprise... the 4 diamond love bracelet in YG. I took a lot of photos before it inevitably gets all scuffed up! I am so in love, and cannot stop looking at my wrist. Thanks for letting me post


----------



## lmissx

Beautybuyerny said:


> Question Love lovers: I am considering buying an old screw style Love and was wondering if there are any differences compared to the new screw system. Are there differences as far as sizing, width, circumference/ shape and overall look? I've read articles that said there are no major differences, but I think our group knows best and we are the experts...we are obsessed (and proudly so)! I think we are very detail-oriented when it comes to these things. I am looking to see if there are those differences, even if minor ones. I'm sure people in our group are better at noticing those things than some random person that just wants to make a sale.


The most obvious design difference to me between the old screw system and the new screw system love bracelet is that you can clearly see how much more round and flatter the screw protrusion is on the inner side of the love. The new screw system not only has a much bigger protrusion on the inside but it is also not rounded as much as the old ones were. As a result those darn screw protrusion dig into people's arms leaving marks and those who have sensitive skin/arms/bones can even feel a discomfort and pain from them. I love the Love bracelet I do, Aldo Cipullo did such an amazing and forever classic design. Those darn screw protrusions are the only thing that I mildly (or maybe even strongly) hate about the love bracelet. So if that might bother you too, it's something to consider between the old system vs new system.


----------



## Purrsey

rileygirl said:


> I use it on my gold classic and my thin classic with 6 diamonds no issues.


 Was searching here and glad to find reviews as I just ordered this.


----------



## Destiny757

* Posted on the Cartier Love Small Screw post as well*

I’ve had my small love for about 2 months now and have never taken it off since putting it on.  Just now while I was getting my daughter out of her car seat I noticed my bracelet had somehow come undone and was hanging off my arm.  I don’t carry my screwdriver with me and am out of town but was able to close the screw with a hair clip I happened to have handy.  I have no idea how it came undone at all as I only stack it with the trinity cord bracelet and a VCA sweet bracelet.

Wondering if anybody else has had this happen or if you have any suggestions on what you would do if you were in my situation.  Thankfully I have it insured but I haven’t updated the amount it is covered for since the last increase.


----------



## Cat Fondler

How scary!
Mine opened up just once in the last year and a half and honestly I think it is because I hadn’t locked it. I don’t see how it could turn on its own unless it’s loose. So now I give it a tug once in awhile just to make sure it is locked.
A handy way for me to remember which direction to turn the screw when I put it on is “left to lock“ it. And when it‘s in the locked position the motif is in the same direction of the other motifs—good for a quick visual check. No matter which wrist I wear it on I have the locking mechanism on the side of my wrist that faces me. Hope this helps!


----------



## Destiny757

Cat Fondler said:


> How scary!
> Mine opened up just once in the last year and a half and honestly I think it is because I hadn’t locked it. I don’t see how it could turn on its own unless it’s loose. So now I give it a tug once in awhile just to make sure it is locked.
> A handy way for me to remember which direction to turn the screw when I put it on is “left to lock“ it. And when it‘s in the locked position the motif is in the same direction of the other motifs—good for a quick visual check. No matter which wrist I wear it on I have the locking mechanism on the side of my wrist that faces me. Hope this helps!



Definitely helpful, thanks!  I wear the screw facing out so I will definitely turn it closer to me now so I can keep a better eye on it.  It was definitely locked before that’s the scary part.  I never noticed it before but if you push on your screw does the inside move slightly where the gap is?

Also, when yours came open, did you take it to a boutique or just re-lock it and it was fine after that?


----------



## Purrsey

I took notice of the screw motif when I first locked them. Occasionally I will touch the screws and I noticed yesterday one of them is protruded. And so that screw is loose. It has been almost a week since i first put on.   I just easily screwed back i when I got home.
I suspect I didn’t screw tight in first place (since i did it at home and didn’t dare to apply too much pressure as first timer).


----------



## scheurin

Destiny757 said:


> ...Just now while I was getting my daughter out of her car seat I noticed my bracelet had somehow come undone and was hanging off my arm.



Happend to one of my pavées. Scary, yes. Hovever, only once


----------



## Cat Fondler

Destiny757 said:


> Definitely helpful, thanks!  I wear the screw facing out so I will definitely turn it closer to me now so I can keep a better eye on it.  It was definitely locked before that’s the scary part.  I never noticed it before but if you push on your screw does the inside move slightly where the gap is?
> 
> Also, when yours came open, did you take it to a boutique or just re-lock it and it was fine after that?


I just relocked it and it’s been fine. If the turning of the screw had been sloppy or very loose, then I would have taken it in. I wouldn’t expect the lock to turn on its own because there is a bit of resistance when turning it with the screwdriver, as I expect there should be.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Cat Fondler said:


> I just relocked it and it’s been fine. If the turning of the screw had been sloppy or very loose, then I would have taken it in. I wouldn’t expect the lock to turn on its own because there is a bit of resistance when turning it with the screwdriver, as I expect there should be.


If I push on it, yes, there is an ever so slight click, or “give”. I expect that’s because it is a locking mechanism and not a true screw, if that makes sense. There needs to be a little give for the latch or whatever it is called to lock into place. It is not a true screw that relies on tension to keep it in place, like on the classic love. When you have it apart, look closely and turn it with the screwdriver and you can see it.  I have seen you tube videos that showed someone (gasp!) repeatedly trying to turn the “screw” but it’s not designed for that. All that is needed is quarter turn to lock or unlock it, and done.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Purrsey said:


> I took notice of the screw motif when I first locked them. Occasionally I will touch the screws and I noticed yesterday one of them is protruded. And so that screw is loose. It has been almost a week since i first put on.   I just easily screwed back i when I got home.
> I suspect I didn’t screw tight in first place (since i did it at home and didn’t dare to apply too much pressure as first timer).


On the SMALL love you only need to make a quarter turn to lock or unlock it. Classic love, then yes you can screw the screws more tightly. For the first month or so mine needed to be tightened on my classic. I let an SA do that since I was nervous about it and they applied a surprising amount of force on them, but they haven’t budged in over 2 years. Again, small love is a locking mechanism and not really a screw, so don’t turn it more once it’s locked. Hope this helps!


----------



## Chaton

Cat Fondler said:


> How scary!
> Mine opened up just once in the last year and a half and honestly I think it is because I hadn’t locked it. I don’t see how it could turn on its own unless it’s loose. So now I give it a tug once in awhile just to make sure it is locked.
> A handy way for me to remember which direction to turn the screw when I put it on is “left to lock“ it. And when it‘s in the locked position the motif is in the same direction of the other motifs—good for a quick visual check. No matter which wrist I wear it on I have the locking mechanism on the side of my wrist that faces me. Hope this helps!



That’s good advice.  I also wear mine where I’m able to see the lock mechanism easily (close to my body) and do a quick check on it during the day or each night.

I agree with everything @Cat Fondler has stated.

It’s normal to have the gap and small clicking noise.  It’s part of the design.


----------



## Destiny757

Cat Fondler said:


> If I push on it, yes, there is an ever so slight click, or “give”. I expect that’s because it is a locking mechanism and not a true screw, if that makes sense. There needs to be a little give for the latch or whatever it is called to lock into place. It is not a true screw that relies on tension to keep it in place, like on the classic love. When you have it apart, look closely and turn it with the screwdriver and you can see it.  I have seen you tube videos that showed someone (gasp!) repeatedly trying to turn the “screw” but it’s not designed for that. All that is needed is quarter turn to lock or unlock it, and done.



Thank you.  I feel so much better now.  I will try to get to a boutique just so they can check it for peace of mind but I will just keep an eye on it for now.


----------



## Destiny757

Chaton said:


> That’s good advice.  I also wear mine where I’m able to see the lock mechanism easily (close to my body) and do a quick check on it during the day or each night.
> 
> I agree with everything @Cat Fondler has stated.
> 
> It’s normal to have the gap and small clicking noise.  It’s part of the design.



Thank you everybody!! Definitely scary but I feel much better now after your responses.  I love this forum!!


----------



## maisiedaisy

what do you guys think of the thinner version of the cartier love bracelet? heard it is much easier to remove vs the thicker one! anybody has feedback to share?


----------



## Swanky

maisiedaisy said:


> what do you guys think of the thinner version of the cartier love bracelet? heard it is much easier to remove vs the thicker one! anybody has feedback to share?



There’s whole threads discussing and sharing, tons of great info!

Here’s one: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/can-you-guys-post-pictures-of-your-cartier-love-sm.980142/


----------



## tensgrl

maisiedaisy said:


> what do you guys think of the thinner version of the cartier love bracelet? heard it is much easier to remove vs the thicker one! anybody has feedback to share?


My husband just bought me the small LOVE in wg with 6 diamonds for my birthday.  It's beautiful and I'm a bit more comfortable knowing it's easier to get off than the classic.  I was worried about feeling claustrophobic and wanting it off if I suddenly got anxious.


----------



## cali_to_ny

tensgrl said:


> My husband just bought me the small LOVE in wg with 6 diamonds for my birthday.  It's beautiful and I'm a bit more comfortable knowing it's easier to get off than the classic.  I was worried about feeling claustrophobic and wanting it off if I suddenly got anxious.


I recently bought the same one, for the same reason! I purchased in person in Bev Hills on a business trip and then realized once I got home to NY that the screwdriver tool was missing from the box. Just the thought of not being able to take it off gave me anxiety until the tool arrived 2 days later (along with a lovely gift from the apologetic SA).


----------



## Purrsey

Before and after polishing with the cloth.


----------



## *xtina

Purrsey said:


> Before and after polishing with the cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162285
> View attachment 5162286
> View attachment 5162287


I use this all the time and love it!


----------



## kmang011

Purrsey said:


> Before and after polishing with the cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162285
> View attachment 5162286
> View attachment 5162287


Does it take away the scratches or just make them less noticeable?


----------



## kmang011

This photo is very blown up and I’m probably overreacting but I noticed that one of my screw motifs got chipped and it’s driving me crazy. I don’t plan to get it polished at Cartier anytime soon but would a Polish fix it? Someone please give me peace of mind.


----------



## Purrsey

kmang011 said:


> Does it take away the scratches or just make them less noticeable?


Really depends on the depth of the scratches. There's one part which had multiple scratches (you bet I had a headache trying to recall when I got it haha). Can be seen in my first pic of my last post. After the cloth polish, i think more than 50percent scratches gone. The rest definitely less noticeable.


----------



## hers4eva

Is it okay by the Cartier store trying on a Cartier love with you other bracelet(s) on to see how it would look?

I am wondering they may not because your bracelet probably will touch their Love bracelet?

Thank you


----------



## LuckyMe14

hers4eva said:


> Is it okay by the Cartier store trying on a Cartier love with you other bracelet(s) on to see how it would look?
> 
> I am wondering they may not because your bracelet probably will touch their Love bracelet?
> 
> Thank you


I could try it with all my jewelry on. Of course I am careful, but it was no problem. This is the only way you see if it suits your stack of not. Hope they let you.


----------



## Lillianlm

hers4eva said:


> Is it okay by the Cartier store trying on a Cartier love with you other bracelet(s) on to see how it would look?
> 
> I am wondering they may not because your bracelet probably will touch their Love bracelet?
> 
> Thank you



In my store, they have Love sample bracelets that they use specifically for trying on. If you were to buy a bracelet, you would get a brand new bracelet, not the sample.


----------



## scheurin

No problem at all


----------



## Purrsey

Does it look ok wearing regular love bracelet on both hands? Meaning one on each hand. Not stacking.
I'm trying to scout for photos.


----------



## XCCX

kmang011 said:


> This photo is very blown up and I’m probably overreacting but I noticed that one of my screw motifs got chipped and it’s driving me crazy. I don’t plan to get it polished at Cartier anytime soon but would a Polish fix it? Someone please give me peace of mind.
> 
> View attachment 5164384


I believe you could request for the screws to be replaced if needed..


----------



## kmang011

XCCX said:


> I believe you could request for the screws to be replaced if needed..



do you know how much this would cost?


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> Does it look ok wearing regular love bracelet on both hands? Meaning one on each hand. Not stacking.
> I'm trying to scout for photos.


i think that would look odd like shackles


----------



## XCCX

kmang011 said:


> do you know how much this would cost?


I don’t unfortunately, sorry!


----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> i think that would look odd like shackles


I know of someone who wears that. One reg love on each wrist.  She doesn't like to stack. I don't see that common (like say in IG). However people widely accept that one stacks both hands with wrist candies.
Just an observation to share.


----------



## Gunia17

*HiI need your help. Recently i ordered 3 Love Braclets : Two regular Loves and one SM Love in YG. I would like to keep only two braclets. Please help me to choose. Should I keep two regular loves or one regular with SM?  
	

		
			
		

		
	




*


----------



## Cat Fondler

Oooh, they both look nice on you. My husband and I vote for one of each size.  I have the same stack and although I wear them together most of the time it is nice to have the flexibility of removing the small and also wearing it on my other wrist. Plus I think the different sizes add more visual interest. You didn’t ask, but if you are leaning toward 2 regulars and perhaps concerned they are too much alike, how about one with 4 diamonds to add variey? (If budget allows.)


----------



## Swanky

I prefer 1 of each size personally!


----------



## Gunia17

Cat Fondler said:


> Oooh, they both look nice on you. My husband and I vote for one of each size.  I have the same stack and although I wear them together most of the time it is nice to have the flexibility of removing the small and also wearing it on my other wrist. Plus I think the different sizes add more visual interest. You didn’t ask, but if you are leaning toward 2 regulars and perhaps concerned they are too much alike, how about one with 4 diamonds to add variey? (If budget allows.)


Thank You  I can’t afford the 4 diamonds Love , so I Have to choose between the two stacksBut I think the regular with the Small one looks betterMy wrist is 14,5 cm so maybe the two regular would be to big


----------



## Gunia17

Swanky said:


> I prefer 1 of each size personally!


I think me too


----------



## XCCX

Gunia17 said:


> *HiI need your help. Recently i ordered 3 Love Braclets : Two regular Loves and one SM Love in YG. I would like to keep only two braclets. Please help me to choose. Should I keep two regular loves or one regular with SM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178669
> View attachment 5178676
> View attachment 5178678
> *


I wouldn’t go fo 2 exact ones .. either different sizes or even better (in my opinion) different metals although I also know you didn’t ask


----------



## Gunia17

XCCX said:


> I wouldn’t go fo 2 exact ones .. either different sizes or even better (in my opinion) different metals although I also know you didn’t ask


Thank youI considered also the regular Love in PG


----------



## Yodabest

Cat Fondler said:


> Oooh, they both look nice on you. My husband and I vote for one of each size.  I have the same stack and although I wear them together most of the time it is nice to have the flexibility of removing the small and also wearing it on my other wrist. Plus I think the different sizes add more visual interest. You didn’t ask, but if you are leaning toward 2 regulars and perhaps concerned they are too much alike, how about one with 4 diamonds to add variey? (If budget allows.)



This is exactly why I got a thin for my second love. I also like that I can stack with other bracelets without it looking too bulky or heavy. One of each size gets my vote!


----------



## Bestbuy2020

Thanking this group! Finally got my first love over the weekend and i love it!
I've been constantly stalking this forum and obsessing over the regular YG love bracelet for nearly a year & it's driving my boyfriend crazy... lol so he decided to buy this for me to shut me up. Ha! How romantic....
I love the bangle and felt I've made the best decision with a looser fit, thanks to this forum. My new goal is to start building my stalk my love with a small Juste Un Clou with diamonds. Maybe I should start harping on about this too..


----------



## Purrsey

Bestbuy2020 said:


> Thanking this group! Finally got my first love over the weekend and i love it!
> I've been constantly stalking this forum and obsessing over the regular YG love bracelet for nearly a year & it's driving my boyfriend crazy... lol so he decided to buy this for me to shut me up. Ha! How romantic....
> I love the bangle and felt I've made the best decision with a looser fit, thanks to this forum. My new goal is to start building my stalk my love with a small Juste Un Clou with diamonds. Maybe I should start harping on about this too..
> View attachment 5179076
> View attachment 5179077


Love the romantic story behind and love even more how it looks on you!


----------



## Beal08

Gunia17 said:


> *HiI need your help. Recently i ordered 3 Love Braclets : Two regular Loves and one SM Love in YG. I would like to keep only two braclets. Please help me to choose. Should I keep two regular loves or one regular with SM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178669
> View attachment 5178676
> View attachment 5178678
> *


Think the Sm and regular looks better


----------



## lbond

Hello, I'm new to this forum. May I ask if it is easy to return a love bracelet? Is it possible they will refuse your return? Thanks


----------



## Purrsey

lbond said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum. May I ask if it is easy to return a love bracelet? Is it possible they will refuse your return? Thanks


I've no experience on returning, but exchange, so long it's new like how it walked out of store.

I read on my local website that return is not allowed if purchased physically at store. However if made online, yes return is ok (and meeting their t&c). Not sure if the same policy applies to where you are.
Curious to know why youre thinking of returning n not exchanging?


----------



## Egel

Gunia17 said:


> *HiI need your help. Recently i ordered 3 Love Braclets : Two regular Loves and one SM Love in YG. I would like to keep only two braclets. Please help me to choose. Should I keep two regular loves or one regular with SM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178669
> View attachment 5178676
> View attachment 5178678
> *


I am a bit ocd and love statement jewelry so I would go for two regular Loves. If you want more variation you could also look at different materials. To me a regular and small just looks like it's missing another regular to balance it out.


----------



## Chaton

Egel said:


> I am a bit ocd and love statement jewelry so I would go for two regular Loves. If you want more variation you could also look at different materials. To me a regular and small just looks like it's missing another regular to balance it out.



We are a bit in the minority boat it seems, but I agree wholeheartedly.

From personal experience, I had the small and classic and just did not like the look together.  

To me, the classic made the small look so insignificant in width and perhaps because I like symmetry, I had to eventually balance it all out with another classic!

To the OP, I would get two classics.  Another thing is the small tends to “jump” underneath the classics if it’s just at the right angle.  It’s happened to me several times.  I’m not a fan of it happening as I try to move it back to its original spot!


----------



## Swanky

I will say, I hate symmetry lol   Maybe that's why I like the thin paired with regulars better.  I have a thin with diamonds and I'd like a regular next then one more of either to make 3, but not 3 of the same.  Or a Clash or JuC to add.


----------



## mmiller769

I know that if you stack any other bracelets with your Love, it’s destined for scratches, but which materials/ bracelets are the worst offenders? Do loose bracelets scratch the most? Or maybe diamond bracelets? Are textured bracelets like Clash and Ecrou the worst?


----------



## Purrsey

mmiller769 said:


> I know that if you stack any other bracelets with your Love, it’s destined for scratches, but which materials/ bracelets are the worst offenders? Do loose bracelets scratch the most? Or maybe diamond bracelets? Are textured bracelets like Clash and Ecrou the worst?


That's a good question as I'm new to this game therefore good to know. My Love bracelet suffered a terrible scratch (though I believe can be polished away with a polishing cloth) yesterday when I stacked with my watch. I think so long the Love can slide under a watch/bracelet, the friction is bound to happen.
However scratches can also obviously happen on the sides when layered.
Good to hear what the rest says.


----------



## jaskg144

mmiller769 said:


> I know that if you stack any other bracelets with your Love, it’s destined for scratches, but which materials/ bracelets are the worst offenders? Do loose bracelets scratch the most? Or maybe diamond bracelets? Are textured bracelets like Clash and Ecrou the worst?



Any bracelet that looks smooth will show scratches the most (LOVE bracelet will be the worst, regardless of whether it has the motif or diamonds) The JUC has a rounded edge so its harder in general to scratch it, and when it does, its difficult to see because the light reflects off the rounded edge. The Ecrou and Clash are textured, so I imagine they're more likely to hide scratches much better than a smooth bracelet will, as they already don't look as smooth. The Love is definitely destined to become more dull and scratched over time. Any white gold/rhodium plated piece will look very shiny for longer due to the plating, but it will wear away and then patina as regular white gold, which goes very dull and grey looking.


----------



## mmiller769

jasmynh1 said:


> Any bracelet that looks smooth will show scratches the most (LOVE bracelet will be the worst, regardless of whether it has the motif or diamonds) The JUC has a rounded edge so its harder in general to scratch it, and when it does, its difficult to see because the light reflects off the rounded edge. The Ecrou and Clash are textured, so I imagine they're more likely to hide scratches much better than a smooth bracelet will, as they already don't look as smooth. The Love is definitely destined to become more dull and scratched over time. Any white gold/rhodium plated piece will look very shiny for longer due to the plating, but it will wear away and then patina as regular white gold, which goes very dull and grey looking.


Sorry, I guess my question wasn’t very clear. Which materials or bracelets will scratch my Love the most?


----------



## jaskg144

mmiller769 said:


> Sorry, I guess my question wasn’t very clear. Which materials or bracelets will scratch my Love the most?



Ohhhh - sorry! Any looser bracelet that would cross over it or a bracelet that has shaped bits like the Ecrou or JUC like you said. My JUC would scratch my Love lightly if it hit it hard enough. I would also imagine diamond tennis bracelets could scratch the edges of your Love depending on the settings used.


----------



## mmiller769

jasmynh1 said:


> Ohhhh - sorry! Any looser bracelet that would cross over it or a bracelet that has shaped bits like the Ecrou or JUC like you said. My JUC would scratch my Love lightly if it hit it hard enough. I would also imagine diamond tennis bracelets could scratch the edges of your Love depending on the settings used.


Ok, so it sounds like one bracelet or material isn’t worse than the other. It’s just a matter of where it’ll scratch my Love (edge or over the top where another bracelet crosses over)


----------



## jaskg144

mmiller769 said:


> Ok, so it sounds like one bracelet or material isn’t worse than the other. It’s just a matter of where it’ll scratch my Love (edge or over the top where another bracelet crosses over)



I suppose so   if you stack two loves of the same size, you should be fine as they don't really scratch each other. They can bang on each other and loosen the screws though.


----------



## mjv0608

JAKMN said:


> Hello, my husband bought me the small WG love bracelet for our anniversary this past weekend. He ordered it online at the beginning of February. The closest store is 4 hours away in Toronto.
> He can’t remember the size he ordered ‍♀️ And the receipt doesn’t say. my concern is that it seems too big. I have a weird wrist bone so I need it to be able to work with that but this seems very loose. This is my first love bracelet so I’m not 100% sure. Plus now we are past the 30 day return period.
> So not sure if I should sell and when stores open again I go and pick a better size or not. Thoughts? Thanks so much!!



Hi, I just got my first love bracelet 3 months ago, and I’m also thinking it’s too big. Wanted to see if you were able to resell yours, and if your happy you did. If you did resell, any suggestions for me. I’m glad I’m not the only one in this situation, I’m a bit bummed too, I keep wearing it hoping I’ll get use to it too.


----------



## yayaisnan

mjv0608 said:


> Hi, I just got my first love bracelet 3 months ago, and I’m also thinking it’s too big. Wanted to see if you were able to resell yours, and if your happy you did. If you did resell, any suggestions for me. I’m glad I’m not the only one in this situation, I’m a bit bummed too, I keep wearing it hoping I’ll get use to it too.


Ebay you can get the most of out of it i think. I'm still kind of thinking about 17 as well. x


----------



## mmiller769

mjv0608 said:


> Hi, I just got my first love bracelet 3 months ago, and I’m also thinking it’s too big. Wanted to see if you were able to resell yours, and if your happy you did. If you did resell, any suggestions for me. I’m glad I’m not the only one in this situation, I’m a bit bummed too, I keep wearing it hoping I’ll get use to it too.



You could try selling on the private FB group for Cartier fans. It’s called Reetzy. Good luck!


----------



## PaulineLovesChanel

A lot of people consider the thin love as a great piece if you want to take it on and off. However, I'm interested in wearing it 24/7 as a lifetime piece but I'm afraid it will fall off because it's "easy to take off". Is there anyone that had it for a longer time that could confirm?


----------



## yayaisnan

PaulineLovesChanel said:


> A lot of people consider the thin love as a great piece if you want to take it on and off. However, I'm interested in wearing it 24/7 as a lifetime piece but I'm afraid it will fall off because it's "easy to take off". Is there anyone that had it for a longer time that could confirm?


No. It's not easy to take off or fall off, it still requires a screw.


----------



## Purrsey

PaulineLovesChanel said:


> A lot of people consider the thin love as a great piece if you want to take it on and off. However, I'm interested in wearing it 24/7 as a lifetime piece but I'm afraid it will fall off because it's "easy to take off". Is there anyone that had it for a longer time that could confirm?


Actually I’ve never heard of incidents of thin fall falling off (compared to classic). So I think in fact it’s less worrying compared to classic.


----------



## Prada Prince

PaulineLovesChanel said:


> A lot of people consider the thin love as a great piece if you want to take it on and off. However, I'm interested in wearing it 24/7 as a lifetime piece but I'm afraid it will fall off because it's "easy to take off". Is there anyone that had it for a longer time that could confirm?


I bought mine in Dec 2019, and I've worn it constantly since then, only taking it off twice in the Cartier boutique to have it cleaned and buffed.


----------



## Destiny757

Purrsey said:


> Actually I’ve never heard of incidents of thin fall falling off (compared to classic). So I think in fact it’s less worrying compared to classic.



Mine did “fall off” (caught it before it fell) back in July after having it for only 2 months but only the one time and no issues since.  I posted it on one of the small love threads and based on the responses it can happen but very rare.


----------



## Purrsey

Destiny757 said:


> Mine did “fall off” (caught it before it fell) back in July after having it for only 2 months but only the one time and no issues since.  I posted it on one of the small love threads and based on the responses it can happen but very rare.



Oh dear this is no good. Literally CAUGHT by surprise (pun intended) for you.

can't imagine if it does slip off the wrist and one couldn't save it.


----------



## scheurin

Destiny757 said:


> Mine did “fall off” (caught it before it fell) back in July after having it for only 2 months but only the one time and no issues since.  I posted it on one of the small love threads and based on the responses it can happen but very rare.


Same here


----------



## nadiap

Purrsey said:


> Does it look ok wearing regular love bracelet on both hands? Meaning one on each hand. Not stacking.
> I'm trying to scout for photos.


 
I don't have a photo but I've seen it on someone in real life and it didn't look "right" imo..


----------



## Destiny757

Purrsey said:


> Oh dear this is no good. Literally CAUGHT by surprise (pun intended) for you.
> 
> can't imagine if it does slip off the wrist and one couldn't save it.



Luckily mine is insured but still scary. Noticed it while taking my daughter out of her car seat and didnt have my screwdriver handy since we were out of town.


----------



## Purrsey

Sharing my piece I'm excited about and for now admiring the details.


----------



## scheurin

So beautiful


----------



## marcvan

Hello PF fellows, I'm thinking about adding small Love bracelet with 6 diamonds to my stack. I'm just not sure if small Love size runs the same as the OG, or it does run smaller/larger? I currently wear OG Love in 18, my JUC in 17. Thank you all in advance ♥️


----------



## scheurin

marcvan said:


> Hello PF fellows, I'm thinking about adding small Love bracelet with 6 diamonds to my stack. I'm just not sure if small Love size runs the same as the OG, or it does run smaller/larger? I currently wear OG Love in 18, my JUC in 17. Thank you all in advance ♥



What does "OG" stand for? - excuse my dumbness. reg and sm are the same size


----------



## Louboutin329

scheurin said:


> What does "OG" stand for? - excuse my dumbness. reg and sm are the same size


 OG = Original Gangster!


----------



## Purrsey

marcvan said:


> Hello PF fellows, I'm thinking about adding small Love bracelet with 6 diamonds to my stack. I'm just not sure if small Love size runs the same as the OG, or it does run smaller/larger? I currently wear OG Love in 18, my JUC in 17. Thank you all in advance ♥


Both my reg and sm love are same size and they flush perfectly.


----------



## thundercloud

scheurin said:


> What does "OG" stand for? - excuse my dumbness. reg and sm are the same size


It can be used to mean "the original", but literal translation of the slang is "Original Gangster". In this case, it means the original love or regular love.


----------



## avcbob

scheurin said:


> What does "OG" stand for? - excuse my dumbness. reg and sm are the same size


I've been wondering the same thing.  Some members, maybe even me,  are refered to as 'OG' and I have no idea what it means??  Something good I hope!


----------



## Purrsey

Haha I was puzzled too. I did read it up recently. All you decade young forumers are tagged as OG


----------



## scheurin

Thx. I thought so but wasn't sure. As said no differences in size.

Some other ideas for "O"G as we have WG, RG and YG. Old Gold, Outdated, Other than, Ominous, ...


----------



## scheurin

Different topic here. Sbd wrote here that chloride may damage the Loves. In 2 weeks I'll have a pool at my hotel and I'm totally unsure if I should use it. Also I read outside this forum that salty water is dangerous for the metals whereas chloride more for gemstones.

Any suggestions?


----------



## thundercloud

avcbob said:


> I've been wondering the same thing.  Some members, maybe even me,  are refered to as 'OG' and I have no idea what it means??  Something good I hope!


Yes, definitely something good! It means you've been a PurseForum member for at least 10 years.    The "OG" (Original Gangster) indicates our status as some of the original, longstanding tpf members.


----------



## avcbob

thundercloud said:


> Yes, definitely something good! It means you've been a PurseForum member for at least 10 years.    The "OG" (Original Gangster) indicates our status as some of the original, longstanding tpf members.


Thank goodness it doesn't mean 'Overweight Guy'!!


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> Different topic here. Sbd wrote here that chloride may damage the Loves. In 2 weeks I'll have a pool at my hotel and I'm totally unsure if I should use it. Also I read outside this forum that salty water is dangerous for the metals whereas chloride more for gemstones.
> 
> Any suggestions?




There is a topic on the forum regarding swimming pools.

I’ve read chlorine is bad for gold in general as it breaks down gold and makes it brittle.

Another article I read is that sea salt is very corrosive to copper, which is used for pink gold/rose gold, and it will cause the jewelry to collapse much faster than yellow gold:  https://www.stoneandstrand.com/blogs/blog-list/the-do-s-don-ts-of-wearing-your-jewelry-to-the-beach

As for gemstones, I don’t read up on it as I don’t own any other than diamonds.


----------



## Purrsey

Hi, 
Anyone altered their love chain bracelet the second time? I read in my store that it costs almost usd200. That's rather hefty when it's just removing chains or adding chains (with the extra chain from original bracelet).


----------



## Mellmay

Hi all, I am thinking of getting a white gold classic Love bracelet. Just wondering does that turn yellowish. Last week I saw a lady who had a Love bracelet. The bracelet color wasn't yellow and rose gold just yellowish and whitish. So, I am little hesitating now and thought and asked myself that’s why most people have gold ones? Does Cartier white gold classic Love bracelet change the color? Especially into yellow? BTW, I'm new at this forum. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## JOJA

scheurin said:


> Different topic here. Sbd wrote here that chloride may damage the Loves. In 2 weeks I'll have a pool at my hotel and I'm totally unsure if I should use it. Also I read outside this forum that salty water is dangerous for the metals whereas chloride more for gemstones.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I've swam in pools with my loves for years and never had any issues (mine are all gold/no stones).  
Sand can scratch gold so I'm thinking that's why they it can be dangerous ~ fwiw, I've always worn mine to the beach and don't notice any crazy scratching or damage.


----------



## MaggyH

PaulineLovesChanel said:


> A lot of people consider the thin love as a great piece if you want to take it on and off. However, I'm interested in wearing it 24/7 as a lifetime piece but I'm afraid it will fall off because it's "easy to take off". Is there anyone that had it for a longer time that could confirm?


I’ve been wearing my SM Love for over 3 years, never had a problem with it falling off my wrist. Only had it off at the Cartier store to clean it.


----------



## scheurin

Asked the question today at Cartier. They said not to worry but still I am not fully convinced.


----------



## fancynancy1218

Hi, I’m going to France in a couple of months as was wondering if I should by the love with bracelet with diamonds there rather than the USA?
Thanks


----------



## Purrsey

I've just been gifted this. Wondering how does it match up? Stacks better with  my VCA or Love?
Not sure if something is off as it's in RG while the other two bracelets are YG.


----------



## Purrsey

to add on, my wedding band and Bee are RG though.


----------



## Cat Fondler

They look great together to me, especially since you already have pieces in rose gold. Lovely!


----------



## 7777777

Purrsey said:


> I've just been gifted this. Wondering how does it match up? Stacks better with  my VCA or Love?
> Not sure if something is off as it's in RG while the other two bracelets are YG.
> 
> View attachment 5193411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193413


I like it with the love bangle better on right hand.


----------



## kmang011

When your classic love makes a clicking sound (new screw system) does that mean that it’s loose and needs to be tightened? Luckily this happened when I was at home and I used my screwdriver to tighten it and it seems to have made the clicking sound go away. Scary though! What if this happened in public or when I was on vacation and didn’t have my screwdriver with me.


----------



## Purrsey

It seems so. Try to bring the screwdriver out if you can. How long have you been wearing it?
I find initially I had to tighten every week. But lately seems to be better. But maybe because I'm more "confident" now to screw a bit more tight (but of course not overly too much force).


----------



## BirkinLover77

kmang011 said:


> When your classic love makes a clicking sound (new screw system) does that mean that it’s loose and needs to be tightened? Luckily this happened when I was at home and I used my screwdriver to tighten it and it seems to have made the clicking sound go away. Scary though! What if this happened in public or when I was on vacation and didn’t have my screwdriver with me.


It’s true the clicking sound means one side and or both is a bit loose so you need to screw it with a screwdriver and or something that allow the turning function to be place back in the opposite direction to be tightened. I think the nature of the love bracelet the screw mechanism that sits on the inside of the bracelet once it vibrates with your hands and or you wear additional bracelets it automatically becomes loose which is the nature of the bracelet so from time to time you need to check to see if the screws are in place. It’s a pain to constantly check the love bracelet screw direction.


----------



## kmang011

BirkinLover77 said:


> It’s true the clicking sound means one side and or both is a bit loose so you need to screw it with a screwdriver and or something that allow the turning function to be place back in the opposite direction to be tightened. I think the nature of the love bracelet the screw mechanism that sits on the inside of the bracelet once it vibrates with your hands and or you wear additional bracelets it automatically becomes loose which is the nature of the bracelet so from time to time you need to check to see if the screws are in place. It’s a pain to constantly check the love bracelet screw direction.



Is the screw direction when tight horizontal or vertical?


----------



## kmm88

Sparkledolll said:


> I went to the boutique to try on JUC and they have the new thin Love so I tried them too. Didn't think I would like them but actually they're super sparkly and I love them. I went for JUC in the end but it was nice to try everything on [emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660235
> View attachment 3660238
> View attachment 3660244


Do you like perlee VCA or Cartier love and JUC better? I’m trying to decide which route to go. Does the perlee get scratched?


----------



## scheurin

kmang011 said:


> Is the screw direction when tight horizontal or vertical?



You mean on the sm Love? If aligned it's closed. For the reg Love there is no direction obviously.


----------



## BirkinLover77

kmang011 said:


> Is the screw direction when tight horizontal or vertical?


For the regular love the screw direction in the vertical position is tight. Not sure for the small version since I do not own that size.


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> You mean on the sm Love? If aligned it's closed. For the reg Love there is no direction obviously.



Agree with this info above.

On the classic Love, it can be anywhere as every bracelet is different, but it’s after several rotations and at the point where you meet resistance.

Therefore, it can be angled, vertical, or horizontal.  At which point, it’s best that you sort of memorize its placement to easily recognize if it’s loose or tightened.


----------



## PurseHappiness

Chaton said:


> Agree with this info above.
> 
> On the classic Love, it can be anywhere as every bracelet is different, but it’s after several rotations and at the point where you meet resistance.
> 
> Therefore, it can be angled, vertical, or horizontal.  At which point, it’s best that you sort of memorize its placement to easily recognize if it’s loose or tightened.


So on the regular love bracelet,  the 2 screws do not always face horizontal like the other screws throughout the bracelet? I don't own one, yet  so I'm just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## americanroyal89

PurseHappiness said:


> So on the regular love bracelet,  the 2 screws do not always face horizontal like the other screws throughout the bracelet? I don't own one, yet  so I'm just wondering. Thanks!


Correct  one of my screws is vertical and the other is diagonal


----------



## Cat Fondler

americanroyal89 said:


> Correct  one of my screws is vertical and the other is diagonal


Both of the “tightening” screws on my reg love are almost completely horizontal compared to the screw motifs.


----------



## Purrsey

Mine are almost aligned when tight; I check my screws almost daily.


----------



## scheurin

BirkinLover77 said:


> For the regular love the screw direction in the vertical position is tight.


No



Chaton said:


> On the classic Love, it can be anywhere as every bracelet is different, but it’s after several rotations and at the point where you meet resistance. Therefore, it can be angled, vertical, or horizontal.


Yes


----------



## scheurin

Just in case somebody does not believe me


----------



## scheurin

2 original screw systems, 1 replaced, one with the new system


----------



## PurseHappiness

americanroyal89 said:


> Correct  one of my screws is vertical and the other is diagonal


Thank you! I'm not sure why I thought they would all be horizontal. That doesn't even make sense now that I think about it! Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## vh1239

So, I have a regular JUC and I am wanting to eventually add a regular Love bracelet - when wearing the 2 bracelets together, do they just hit up against each other and cause scratches?


----------



## jaskg144

I have a sudden urge to move my Love onto my right arm and it just will. not. open. I've now made the screws shallow too because the screwdriver just won't move. I've tried using a rubber band over the screwdriver, different screwdrivers, nothing is helping   it's an old screw system love and when my husband originally put it on me it was REALLY tight getting them on, but now they just won't move at all. Does anyone have any tips? I ideally want it off ASAP and I won't be able to visit the boutique for at least two weeks


----------



## scheurin

vh1239 said:


> So, I have a regular JUC and I am wanting to eventually add a regular Love bracelet - when wearing the 2 bracelets together, do they just hit up against each other and cause scratches?



Simple answer: yes, unfortunately


----------



## scheurin

jasmynh1 said:


> I have a sudden urge to move my Love onto my right arm and it just will. not. open. I've now made the screws shallow too because the screwdriver just won't move. I've tried using a rubber band over the screwdriver, different screwdrivers, nothing is helping   it's an old screw system love and when my husband originally put it on me it was REALLY tight getting them on, but now they just won't move at all. Does anyone have any tips? I ideally want it off ASAP and I won't be able to visit the boutique for at least two weeks



If you did notice the SAs don't use their own Cartier screwdrivers  Of course best would be to see a boutique but if not try one with a wide head (is that the term?).

I've heard stories from Cartier for cases like these


----------



## vh1239

scheurin said:


> Simple answer: yes, unfortunately



Thanks for responding - I was afraid that would be the answer. 

Would you advise against stacking? 

I know this is a common combination to stack, but curious if anyone regrets it....I know scratches are inevitable, but I would want to delay this as soon as possible (if I am actually able to)


----------



## scheurin

vh1239 said:


> Would you advise against stacking?



Yes, I made this mistake unfortunately. The JUC also scratched 2 of my watches


----------



## Purrsey

That's part of the reasons I will not consider JUC. Even my other bracelet that goes under my Love drives me crazy (fear of scratching underside of Love too).


----------



## Gringach

The best is to stack some Loves together to avoid scratching.. I quickly understood that after buying my small JUC! They did not let me try them to close together in the shop although the JUC was totally wrapped in plastic. I noticed it will scratch my Love as soon as I put it on at home and took it off asap! Now I wear them on each wrist. And I wear my watches from  time to time with the small JUC which seems fine. My experience is with a loose stack (14.5 cm and 17 Love / 16 JUC). It might not be as bad if the bracelets are worn more snug  And some people don’t mind scratching.. Which is not my case apparently! I don’t wear a wrist band at home.. But I like to avoid unnecessary scratching!


----------



## Purrsey

Also to add on, some people separate the "scratchers" with the cord bracelet, if that's the look you don't mind.


----------



## lumkeikei

Purrsey said:


> Also to add on, some people separate the "scratchers" with the cord bracelet, if that's the look you don't mind.


This is actually my plan, to use the trinity cord as a buffer. Does anyone have any expensive with this? Does it really prevent scratches ?


----------



## scheurin

lumkeikei said:


> This is actually my plan, to use the trinity cord as a buffer. Does anyone have any expensive with this? Does it really prevent scratches ?



I would question if the trinity will keep them separate.


----------



## Chaton

lumkeikei said:


> This is actually my plan, to use the trinity cord as a buffer. Does anyone have any expensive with this? Does it really prevent scratches ?



It’s funny so many people are talking about this and their fear of scratches as I feel the same way.  It is one of the reasons I only stack Loves together as stated by @Gringach.  I applaud the individuals that don't let scratches bother them as I am not one of those people at all. 

As for the Trinity cord, I bought it for the same exact reason.  My reasoning was that it can be a great buffer; however, I soon noticed it can still sometimes slide under the bracelets.  I did at one point wear it with my small Love on a separate arm as I don't really care for my small Love as much as I do my classics, but I have since placed all my Loves on one arm and wear my Trinity cord alone on my other arm.  

Overall, in my personal experience, the Trinity cord can still go underneath the Loves and possibly cause minimal damage, but that is all up to the wearer's opinion/judgment as to the amount of damage they feel is acceptable.


scheurin said:


> I would question if the trinity will keep them separate.



It can but not always is my experience.


----------



## vh1239

Thanks for the insight!

I think I will wear them on different arms until they both get the inevitable scratches - then, I will stack them since I just love the look.


----------



## scheurin

Had been to SCP yesterday strolling around. @cartier they fixed the misaligned watch - great and I was able to have my bracelets checked and guess what? One of my 4 regs was a bit lose and the other one totally lose  

Btw. got to know a fabulous SA


----------



## MaggyH

scheurin said:


> Had been to SCP yesterday strolling around. @cartier they fixed the misaligned watch - great and I was able to have my bracelets checked and guess what? One of my 4 regs was a bit lose and the other one totally lose
> 
> Btw. got to know a fabulous SA


What was wrong with your watch?


----------



## scheurin

It was not my watch but the one in the display was misaligned. Same as in San Diego, Vegas and Palo Alto


----------



## zks

Hello!
I just purchased my first YG love bracelet. The SA advised me to turn the screws once a week for 2 months and also to use something like a sweatband over the bracelet to avoid scratches if I'm cleaning or moving my hand a lot. She also suggested to avoid wearing it to the beach because sand can easily scratch it.
I had 2 questions...
1) did your SAs give you any other advice to help take care of your bracelet?
2) I've noticed I can tighten the screws every 2-3 days (just very slightly) and I can sometimes hear a clicking noise every 2-3 days. Is this normal?

Thank you!


----------



## scheurin

2) Yes, it is but it should not last.


----------



## Purrsey

zks said:


> Hello!
> I just purchased my first YG love bracelet. The SA advised me to turn the screws once a week for 2 months and also to use something like a sweatband over the bracelet to avoid scratches if I'm cleaning or moving my hand a lot. She also suggested to avoid wearing it to the beach because sand can easily scratch it.
> I had 2 questions...
> 1) did your SAs give you any other advice to help take care of your bracelet?
> 2) I've noticed I can tighten the screws every 2-3 days (just very slightly) and I can sometimes hear a clicking noise every 2-3 days. Is this normal?
> 
> Thank you!



No my SA didn't mention about care, at all  

I've been wearing for 2 months. Initially need to screw tight every few days. It does get better now. The clicking sound does come from loosening screw for my case.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

Newbie to the forum, but long time, agonizing in silence, long time lurker-

I'm a guy, and I purchased a white gold love bracelet after a TON of back and forth on 09/04. it was an early birthday present for myself. I love it a lot. MY SA gave me zero advice on maintenance or anything. I've worn it nonstop 24/7 since I got it.

The screws have not budged at all! No clicking or anything. I was mentally prepared for loosening since I've read so many horror stories online about loose screws. 

I love the look and I'm wondering if maybe I should add a WG JUC, but I'm not sure I could pull it off, or if it will look to garish on me since I'm a very low key kind of guy.


----------



## MaggyH

quakeroatmeal said:


> Newbie to the forum, but long time, agonizing in silence, long time lurker-
> 
> I'm a guy, and I purchased a white gold love bracelet after a TON of back and forth on 09/04. it was an early birthday present for myself. I love it a lot. MY SA gave me zero advice on maintenance or anything. I've worn it nonstop 24/7 since I got it.
> 
> The screws have not budged at all! No clicking or anything. I was mentally prepared for loosening since I've read so many horror stories online about loose screws.
> 
> I love the look and I'm wondering if maybe I should add a WG JUC, but I'm not sure I could pull it off, or if it will look to garish on me since I'm a very low key kind of guy.


IMO WG looks much more discreet and low key than YG, so you should be fine wearing it. With time it will change colour to grey anyway, so it won't be flashy looking.


----------



## scheurin

You should check the screws every other week - at least in the beginning. They might get lose eventually. And do not get a second as just yet. And wait a few weeks until you *settle* with your first one (just from my own experience).


----------



## americanroyal89

quakeroatmeal said:


> Newbie to the forum, but long time, agonizing in silence, long time lurker-
> 
> I'm a guy, and I purchased a white gold love bracelet after a TON of back and forth on 09/04. it was an early birthday present for myself. I love it a lot. MY SA gave me zero advice on maintenance or anything. I've worn it nonstop 24/7 since I got it.
> 
> The screws have not budged at all! No clicking or anything. I was mentally prepared for loosening since I've read so many horror stories online about loose screws.
> 
> I love the look and I'm wondering if maybe I should add a WG JUC, but I'm not sure I could pull it off, or if it will look to garish on me since I'm a very low key kind of guy.


Yay congrats on the new love! Show us pictures!! We love to see them 

I don’t think the addition of the juc would look garish at all. I think the beauty of the love and juc lines is that it really just blends into all types of aesthetics effortlessly. 

I’m also a guy who is very low key (ehhh ok if I’m being honest maybe I’m medium key, but certainly not high maintenance lol) and I think it would look great with t shirts, hoodies, sweaters etc 

But I do have to agree with @scheurin in that I would space it out just a tiny bit. Of course that’s totally up to you, but speaking from my experience, I spaced the purchases out a bit so I could feel like I truly got to enjoy and admire each piece. But I get it, one bracelet can certainly feel lonely and in need of a friend lol 

But in terms of pulling it off, I can’t think of a reason why you wouldn’t be able to


----------



## vh1239

I am _hoping _to get a Love bracelet in mid-November....my SA previously recommended having them (at Cartier) add Loctite to the screws after I purchase it. What are your thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## scheurin

No glue yet. Would at least wait a few months, better a year. Then ask for changing the system if they get lose regularly.


----------



## Purrsey

vh1239 said:


> I am _hoping _to get a Love bracelet in mid-November....my SA previously recommended having them (at Cartier) add Loctite to the screws after I purchase it. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


It's like putting on braces before the teeth go warped. Ha something like that. 
I prefer to go au naturel first. Not all love wearers experience loose screws.


----------



## vh1239

scheurin said:


> No glue yet. Would at least wait a few months, better a year. Then ask for changing the system if they get lose regularly.





Purrsey said:


> It's like putting on braces before the teeth go warped. Ha something like that.
> I prefer to go au naturel first. Not all love wearers experience loose screws.



Perfect - that is great to know.

The thought of putting glue on a brand new bracelet was something I wasn't 100% on board with. I will leave my bracelet alone once I get it (counting down the days haha) and hope none of the screws come loose.

Thank you!


----------



## nadiap

quakeroatmeal said:


> Newbie to the forum, but long time, agonizing in silence, long time lurker-
> 
> I'm a guy, and I purchased a white gold love bracelet after a TON of back and forth on 09/04. it was an early birthday present for myself. I love it a lot. MY SA gave me zero advice on maintenance or anything. I've worn it nonstop 24/7 since I got it.
> 
> The screws have not budged at all! No clicking or anything. I was mentally prepared for loosening since I've read so many horror stories online about loose screws.
> 
> I love the look and I'm wondering if maybe I should add a WG JUC, but I'm not sure I could pull it off, or if it will look to garish on me since I'm a very low key kind of guy.



Congratulations on the WG Love.. I would not add a JUC - imo such a stack would look really odd on a "low key" manly man.  Maybe it's a good fit for some very fashion forward, metrosexual or gay young guy who dresses in a feminine way.


----------



## particularp

zks said:


> Hello!
> I just purchased my first YG love bracelet. The SA advised me to turn the screws once a week for 2 months and also to use something like a sweatband over the bracelet to avoid scratches if I'm cleaning or moving my hand a lot. She also suggested to avoid wearing it to the beach because sand can easily scratch it.
> I had 2 questions...
> 1) did your SAs give you any other advice to help take care of your bracelet?
> 2) I've noticed I can tighten the screws every 2-3 days (just very slightly) and I can sometimes hear a clicking noise every 2-3 days. Is this normal?
> 
> Thank you!


I didn't get any advice from my SA but I did find a post about using the Connoisseurs jewelry wipes to clear away marks. I thought my bracelet was getting scratched really quickly but it turned out to be other marks. After 7 months, there are some small scratches from wear but not nearly as bad as I thought it was. 



			Amazon.com


----------



## hers4eva

Sharing the* LOVE* my hubby and I feel when wearing our new rings from the Cartier boutique that we visited a month ago.
We* LOVE* how Cartiers white gold is … so shiny!


----------



## quakeroatmeal

My WG Love bracelet in size 20! As mentioned before, the screws are locked tight! No budging! I still check them here and there but one month+ in and still nothing. Sorry there is no cool stack like everyone else’s, but on my other wrist I have a two tone santos. Also my pardon my slightly grubby desk calendar! xD


----------



## americanroyal89

quakeroatmeal said:


> My WG Love bracelet in size 20! As mentioned before, the screws are locked tight! No budging! I still check them here and there but one month+ in and still nothing. Sorry there is no cool stack like everyone else’s, but on my other wrist I have a two tone santos. Also my pardon my slightly grubby desk calendar! xD
> 
> View attachment 5221053


Looks perfect on you!
And we are size twins! Always nice to see a fellow size 20 lol


----------



## quakeroatmeal

americanroyal89 said:


> Looks perfect on you!
> And we are size twins! Always nice to see a fellow size 20 lol



Nice! I was bouncing between size 20 and 21, but in the end the 21 felt too much like a bangle for me. The 20 fits a few fingers and doesn't conga dance up and down my arm and fits just right. I'm glad I went with the 20 in the end.


----------



## XCCX

Purrsey said:


> It's like putting on braces before the teeth go warped. Ha something like that.
> I prefer to go au naturel first. Not all love wearers experience loose screws.


Loved your expression especially that I’m an orthodontist


----------



## americanroyal89

quakeroatmeal said:


> Nice! I was bouncing between size 20 and 21, but in the end the 21 felt too much like a bangle for me. The 20 fits a few fingers and doesn't conga dance up and down my arm and fits just right. I'm glad I went with the 20 in the end.


Yup. Exactly same here. I initially wanted a 21 but then when I went to try it on, it felt like a bangle. I knew it would have driven me crazy. A 20 is fitted, but comfortable.


----------



## quakeroatmeal

I have heard the Love Bracelet is a bit annoying to travel with. I'm flying for the first time since I got my bracelet last month. Do I really need to bring my screwdriver?


----------



## JOJA

quakeroatmeal said:


> I have heard the Love Bracelet is a bit annoying to travel with. I'm flying for the first time since I got my bracelet last month. Do I really need to bring my screwdriver?



I try and remember to bring my screwdriver when I travel just in case my screws get loose.  
As far as going through airport security ~ I found it to be hit or miss.  Some airports I went right through with no issues and others I had to step to the side and they used the wand.  Most TSA agents knew it was my bracelet that set it off once I showed my wrist and it was a quick process.  It's not really an issue at all and I've never had anyone ask me to take it off. 
I should add~  I haven't flown in 2 years so maybe things have changed.


----------



## Chaton

quakeroatmeal said:


> I have heard the Love Bracelet is a bit annoying to travel with. I'm flying for the first time since I got my bracelet last month. Do I really need to bring my screwdriver?



I have never had any issues flying with my 3 Loves.  I recently took a trip within the US mid-August without any issues.  I always carry my screwdriver in my handbag just in case.  I never travel without it.


----------



## Swanky

It's not a pain, there's no issues 

If anything (like a Love) sets off the sensor they find it with the wand and send you on your way!


----------



## scheurin

Swanky said:


> It's not a pain, there's no issues



Yes and no. There *is* an issue as you will be patted down and the security people are not always happy. On the other hand they mostly know about them.

Bringing a screwdriver is not the best idea as it can get confiscated. I had the idea - and probably mentioned it here already - to take a penny or the like and narrow it down by filing it so you can use it as a screwdriver if really needed. A bit tricky but works. However, never had to use it.

Overall, expect some minor issues but all fine if you are prepared for.


----------



## Swanky

I’ve never had trouble.
Anytime anything on me has triggered the sensor they wave the wand until it triggers again and they send me on. It’s never been my jewelry, not my watch, ring, etc…


----------



## scheurin

Swanky said:


> I’ve never had trouble.



You have the perfect aura. Stunning.


----------



## ggnyc

quakeroatmeal said:


> I have heard the Love Bracelet is a bit annoying to travel with. I'm flying for the first time since I got my bracelet last month. Do I really need to bring my screwdriver?


I’ve travelled a fair bit with mine both domestically and internationally. The only time I was asked to remove it was in Paris airport and I began to get flustered and said - oh i actually can’t take it off. And he says in his very French accent “Cartier?” And waved me through. I loved that the French security people know what a Cartier love bracelet is!!!


----------



## ggnyc

Two things!

Yesterday I looked down and noticed my Cartier SM love hanging off my wrist. I initially thought the lock mechanism was still in the lock position but I subsequently realized that it had somehow come unlocked by itself! I am now super worried about wearing it and losing it. Honestly I feel like it never locked properly - it just didn’t feel secure. It kind of moved/clicked back and forth. Do you think Cartier would consider taking it back and giving me a credit so I could get a Regular size instead?

Secondly, it’s the first time I’ve taken it off in 6 months and I’m wondering if it’s tarnished or just dirty. It looks awful! Pics attached.


----------



## NY2LA

ggnyc said:


> Two things!
> 
> Yesterday I looked down and noticed my Cartier SM love hanging off my wrist. I initially thought the lock mechanism was still in the lock position but I subsequently realized that it had somehow come unlocked by itself! I am now super worried about wearing it and losing it. Honestly I feel like it never locked properly - it just didn’t feel secure. It kind of moved/clicked back and forth. Do you think Cartier would consider taking it back and giving me a credit so I could get a Regular size instead?
> 
> Secondly, it’s the first time I’ve taken it off in 6 months and I’m wondering if it’s tarnished or just dirty. It looks awful! Pics attached.
> View attachment 5224805
> View attachment 5224806
> View attachment 5224805
> View attachment 5224806



I’ve had mine for 3 years and it never budged and doesn’t look like that. Definitely bring it in to have it looked at


----------



## scheurin

Wow.  That really looks like being a plated fake Love


----------



## Swanky

Have you cleaned it?


----------



## scheurin

p.s. I noticed that there is some dirt accumulating on the sides but I stack my 7 Loves. Once a while I clean them with a soft cloth and some soap. However, it never looked like yours where it really looks like some plating is coming off. The only plating I am aware of are Cartier's WG items with diamonds. But weren't there some plated steel versions of the Love at the very beginning 60 years back or so?


----------



## ggnyc

scheurin said:


> Wow.  That really looks like being a plated fake Love


I know!! If I had not purchased brand new direct from Cartier I would assume I had been sold a fake.


----------



## ggnyc

Swanky said:


> Have you cleaned it?


No I’ve never cleaned it and I’m guessing that would help ?!


----------



## ggnyc

scheurin said:


> p.s. I noticed that there is some dirt accumulating on the sides but I stack my 7 Loves. Once a while I clean them with a soft cloth and some soap. However, it never looked like yours where it really looks like some plating is coming off. The only plating I am aware of are Cartier's WG items with diamonds. But weren't there some plated steel versions of the Love at the very beginning 60 years back or so?


Yes it’s weird because I don’t even stack it with anything. It’s all on its own.


----------



## scheurin

Can you try to bath it with very hot water and soap while rubbing it wioth your hand or a soft cloth?


----------



## yumi928

Hi everyone! Just curious.. If you intend to stack other bracelets with love bracelet, won't it cause scratches on the love? Like probably deep scratches if both brackets moves alot?


----------



## Purrsey

yumi928 said:


> Hi everyone! Just curious.. If you intend to stack other bracelets with love bracelet, won't it cause scratches on the love? Like probably deep scratches if both brackets moves alot?


I think this grants a book. Haha.

some people don't mind scratches.
Some do so it's all about sizing, position, and even orientation of a bracelet.
What do you intend to stack?


----------



## yumi928

Purrsey said:


> I think this grants a book. Haha.
> 
> some people don't mind scratches.
> Some do so it's all about sizing, position, and even orientation of a bracelet.
> What do you intend to stack?



No idea yet, but I wore my apple watch on the small side not realising the side button scratches a little on my bracelet and my heart breaks a little though I know eventually scratches will be on the bracelet if worn daily


----------



## lxrac

Is the small/thinner love bangle version's sizing similar as the regular loves?


----------



## Swanky

lxrac said:


> Is the small/thinner love bangle version's sizing similar as the regular loves?


Yes, I take 16 in both.  Like a wider ring, however, some may prefer a larger size in a larger band, but I don't on the Love.


----------



## lxrac

Did they update the locking mechanisms for the LØVE bangles? On the website there are bangles with no screwdriver on the pics. It looks like there's a button instead? For example:


----------



## scheurin

You are looking at the reg Pavé which has a completey different locking mechanism than all others.


----------



## Evescot

Sorry if this was discussed before, but today, after wearing Love 24/7 over ....well 28years or so, I was spotted & spoken to by a stranger on public transport, she showed me her Love (two stacking, reg full diamond & sm both YG) and pointed at mine (RG rainbow & RG SM half diamond), we chatted a short while = her DH (I guess) was quietly smiling by her .

Just wondered if this ever happened to you?  I wouldn't have courage to speak to stranger just because s/he is wearing Love tbh but it was nice surprise.


----------



## merekat703

Evescot said:


> Sorry if this was discussed before, but today, after wearing Love 24/7 over ....well 28years or so, I was spotted & spoken to by a stranger on public transport, she showed me her Love (two stacking, reg full diamond & sm both YG) and pointed at mine (RG rainbow & RG SM half diamond), we chatted a short while = her DH (I guess) was quietly smiling by her .
> 
> Just wondered if this ever happened to you?  I wouldn't have courage to speak to stranger just because s/he is wearing Love tbh but it was nice surprise.


That was nice of her. Once in a while I get compliments but I rarely see other people with Cartier where I live.


----------



## merekat703

ggnyc said:


> Two things!
> 
> Yesterday I looked down and noticed my Cartier SM love hanging off my wrist. I initially thought the lock mechanism was still in the lock position but I subsequently realized that it had somehow come unlocked by itself! I am now super worried about wearing it and losing it. Honestly I feel like it never locked properly - it just didn’t feel secure. It kind of moved/clicked back and forth. Do you think Cartier would consider taking it back and giving me a credit so I could get a Regular size instead?
> 
> Secondly, it’s the first time I’ve taken it off in 6 months and I’m wondering if it’s tarnished or just dirty. It looks awful! Pics attached.
> View attachment 5224805
> View attachment 5224806
> View attachment 5224805
> View attachment 5224806


Yikes!! Take it back asap


----------



## merekat703

I know a few people have asked recently about going through the airport with your bracelets. I just got back from travel and I set off the alarm at both locations I flew into. They had me show my wrists and that was all. The TSA agent actually complimented me on my jewelry


----------



## americanroyal89

So after years of my screws not budging, it’s finally happening. I recently started jogging and I’ve noticed it’s made one screw on my love bracelet come loose. But it’s VERY slight. Like at a glance you wouldn’t be able to tell, but I am obsessed with my bracelets and stare at them a lot lol so I know exactly where the screws should be.
So I’ve been tightening it then keeping an eye on it and it seems like it takes about a week for the screw to move again. My guess is it’s the vibration of my stack when I jog making the screw come loose.
Do you think it’s something worth having Cartier look at? Or is it more of a take off the bracelet and put it back on with loctite situation?


----------



## avcbob

americanroyal89 said:


> So after years of my screws not budging, it’s finally happening. I recently started jogging and I’ve noticed it’s made one screw on my love bracelet come loose. But it’s VERY slight. Like at a glance you wouldn’t be able to tell, but I am obsessed with my bracelets and stare at them a lot lol so I know exactly where the screws should be.
> So I’ve been tightening it then keeping an eye on it and it seems like it takes about a week for the screw to move again. My guess is it’s the vibration of my stack when I jog making the screw come loose.
> Do you think it’s something worth having Cartier look at? Or is it more of a take off the bracelet and put it back on with loctite situation?


My vote is for Loctite.  Screws eventually come loose in anything mechanical without some sort of lock, either a lock washer or Loctite. Do you have the new style or old style screws?  We have both here in our house and have found that they all come loose, not just limited to the new style.


----------



## americanroyal89

avcbob said:


> My vote is for Loctite.  Screws eventually come loose in anything mechanical without some sort of lock, either a lock washer or Loctite. Do you have the new style or old style screws?  We have both here in our house and have found that they all come loose, not just limited to the new style.



it is the new style. Which loctite do you use?


----------



## emo4488

americanroyal89 said:


> So after years of my screws not budging, it’s finally happening. I recently started jogging and I’ve noticed it’s made one screw on my love bracelet come loose. But it’s VERY slight. Like at a glance you wouldn’t be able to tell, but I am obsessed with my bracelets and stare at them a lot lol so I know exactly where the screws should be.
> So I’ve been tightening it then keeping an eye on it and it seems like it takes about a week for the screw to move again. My guess is it’s the vibration of my stack when I jog making the screw come loose.
> Do you think it’s something worth having Cartier look at? Or is it more of a take off the bracelet and put it back on with loctite situation?


I wear a sweatband or buff around mine when I run (frequently). I can’t stand it moving around. Never have had it loosen. Securing it might help especially if you have more than one. It seems like the vibration of two touching makes it loosen according to others that are lucky enough to wear more than one.


----------



## americanroyal89

emo4488 said:


> I wear a sweatband or buff around mine when I run (frequently). I can’t stand it moving around. Never have had it loosen. Securing it might help especially if you have more than one. It seems like the vibration of two touching makes it loosen according to others that are lucky enough to wear more than one.


Yea, I wear a wristband over them to help lessen the banging about. But it still comes a tiny bit loose. 

 My bracelet is 2 years old, and when I told my sister in law about it she told me it must be going through its terrible 2s just like a toddler LOL


----------



## avcbob

americanroyal89 said:


> it is the new style. Which loctite do you use?


I use 'Purple' Loctite with great success.  A friend of mine reported that Purple wasn't doing the job and moved up to 'Blue'.  Blue is a stronger hold than Purple.  I'd suggest you try Purple first.  You can get a tube of it through Amazon.


----------



## americanroyal89

avcbob said:


> I use 'Purple' Loctite with great success.  A friend of mine reported that Purple wasn't doing the job and moved up to 'Blue'.  Blue is a stronger hold than Purple.  I'd suggest you try Purple first.  You can get a tube of it through Amazon.



thank you!


----------



## Chaton

avcbob said:


> My vote is for Loctite.  Screws eventually come loose in anything mechanical without some sort of lock, either a lock washer or Loctite. Do you have the new style or old style screws?  We have both here in our house and have found that they all come loose, not just limited to the new style.




I agree.  Use Loctite. It’s not unusual with all the running and the vibrations.

I have to admit that I used to check my screws nightly, but ever since Loctite, I don’t do that anymore.  I only look at them now and again.

It’s really hassle-free and gives great peace of mind.


----------



## Purrsey

About Loctite : what if you need to unscrew/remove your love, for what ever reason? Is it hard to do that？


----------



## scheurin

Purrsey said:


> About Loctite : what if you need to unscrew/remove your love, for what ever reason? Is it hard to do that？



Yes.


----------



## scheurin

Have Cartier loctite your bracelets and don't mess around yourself.


----------



## Chaton

Purrsey said:


> About Loctite : what if you need to unscrew/remove your love, for what ever reason? Is it hard to do that？



I haven’t had to unscrew with the Loctite, but you would only have to use a screwdriver to unscrew them.  You might have to apply more pressure or use a better screwdriver than the one by Cartier, but the purple and blue Loctite are not permanent.

I had my husband apply the Loctite after watching some videos on application.


----------



## scheurin

Chaton said:


> You might have to apply more pressure or use a better screwdriver than the one by Cartier, but the purple and blue Loctite are not permanent.



Exactly. If you do it right *lots* of force has to be applied.


----------



## SabiLyn

It’s been about 3 months since I’ve had both loves with the “screw enhancement“ done. Major improvement. Both used to come loose almost daily. Also used a wristband when exercising . it was a bout a month turn around time


----------



## Gunia17

hi I need your help. Please help me to choose, which stack looks the best. Thank you


----------



## scheurin

Two of the same looks boring, would prefer your first idea which I really like


----------



## Swanky

Gunia17 said:


> hi I need your help. Please help me to choose, which stack looks the best. Thank you


I prefer the 1st one, I love a small Love mixed in when stacking.


----------



## americanroyal89

Gunia17 said:


> hi I need your help. Please help me to choose, which stack looks the best. Thank you


I also prefer the first choice. I may be biased because I have a similar stack, but I think the original + small love + small juc is a perfect stack.

no duplicates, not too much/over the top, not too simple either.


----------



## Purrsey

Gunia17 said:


> hi I need your help. Please help me to choose, which stack looks the best. Thank you


The first; and i also realised i don't like to stack both love together (reg + sm). I like to break them apart with a sm juc!


----------



## scheurin

Purrsey said:


> I like to break them apart with a sm juc!



Do you think this will work? My knowledge is that the sm JUC will not keep its place. However, I don't have one to confirm.


----------



## Purrsey

scheurin said:


> Do you think this will work? My knowledge is that the sm JUC will not keep its place. However, I don't have one to confirm.


Yes it works. I'm still in the course of finding the "perfect" stack. Trying every now and then to switch around my bracelets. I've been wearing this for the last 15hrs. All the 3 stay in place, although the nail tail does occasionally crosses my sm pave and vice versa. but I've decided (for now lol) I won't let that bother me.

In a nutshell, they don't budge but I have to add these are all snug fit.


----------



## ggnyc

americanroyal89 said:


> I also prefer the first choice. I may be biased because I have a similar stack, but I think the original + small love + small juc is a perfect stack.
> 
> no duplicates, not too much/over the top, not too simple either.


Yes! I agree with #1 and absolutely love the look of the original + small love + small JUC. You've also given me a great idea. I have the regular Love and Small Love and had tried on the regular JUC yesterday but found it really uncomfortable. Although it looked beautiful! I will have to try the small JUC instead and see if that is more comfortable.


----------



## americanroyal89

ggnyc said:


> Yes! I agree with #1 and absolutely love the look of the original + small love + small JUC. You've also given me a great idea. I have the regular Love and Small Love and had tried on the regular JUC yesterday but found it really uncomfortable. Although it looked beautiful! I will have to try the small JUC instead and see if that is more comfortable.



I have to agree. I went in with the intention of buying the regular sized JUC, but couldn’t. I didn’t not find it comfortable and at the time I was going into the office every day and the nail head wouldn’t fit under my dress shirts. The small juc was the obvious winner for me.

So try it out! The loves+small juc combo works for me


----------



## winks

I will be going to Tulum in a few weeks - can I keep my love on in salt water?


----------



## Swanky

Yes

I wear it in my salt pool!


----------



## scheurin

When I read about what happens these days in Tulum I wonder if you should leave everything at home?


----------



## winks

scheurin said:


> When I read about what happens these days in Tulum I wonder if you should leave everything at home?



OT: do you think I should be concerned (not regarding jewelry)? I've read that drugs were involved in the latest incidents, however, I don't plan to leave the hotels too often (and don't do drugs obviously).


----------



## ggnyc

scheurin said:


> When I read about what happens these days in Tulum I wonder if you should leave everything at home?


Goodness what’s been happening in Tulum? I went for my 40th birthday a couple of years ago and would love to go back.
And related to the original question - I wear mine in salt water too. I have only ever taken it off for a surgery.


----------



## scheurin

Just read some recent reports and I would not want to go there nowadays. For myself leaving soon for Cape Town and will take off everything I can (but the 4 reg Loves). Mexico and Africa are - I believe - not places where you should wear jewelry on the street. In contrast I feel so safe in Japan, Europe and the US - at least parts of.


----------



## mi.kay

Little reveal! 

My mother gifted me this love bracelet, and wishes that I can wear it for the decades to come and hopefully one day even pass it down to my daughter. I'm so grateful and thankful to my mum ❤️


----------



## JogWalker

I noticed that most people in this thread pair other jewelry with the Love, especially the WG version.  Does a single WG Love work as a standalone piece for a guy?  I am trying to decide between it and the WG rhodium Ecrou.


----------



## Cat Fondler

JogWalker said:


> I noticed that most people in this thread pair other jewelry with the Love, especially the WG version.  Does a single WG Love work as a standalone piece for a guy?  I am trying to decide between it and the WG rhodium Ecrou.


Absolutely! I love the look of a love bracelet on a guy. Sadly, my hubs is not a fan. Have you tried them on?


----------



## JogWalker

Cat Fondler said:


> Absolutely! I love the look of a love bracelet on a guy. Sadly, my hubs is not a fan. Have you tried them on?



I have! I really liked both options. I was leaning toward the WG Ecrou because the fit on my wrist is a bit better, it‘s considerably more obscure, and it is easily removable. As a guy who hasn’t worn jewelry other than a watch and wedding ring, the Love seemed, well, permanent.

But my wife suggests that the moveable bolts on the Ecrou would drive me crazy after a while, and she knows me very well. So, I’ve been doing a lot of reading posts on this forum, and it’s hard not to find the enthusiasm for the Love a bit contagious!  I’m going to try them on again on Saturday and then decide, but it’s good to hear that it works as a standalone.


----------



## Purrsey

JogWalker said:


> I noticed that most people in this thread pair other jewelry with the Love, especially the WG version.  Does a single WG Love work as a standalone piece for a guy?  I am trying to decide between it and the WG rhodium Ecrou.


In my circle of friends, I have one close guy friend whom has been wearing the single WG love for at least 15 years. It looks perfect on him. His is non Rhodium finish (either way I think it looks fine).

I think Ercou looks more fanciful in my opinion so depends what you're looking for, in long term, not discounting comfort like you may be wary of.
Let us know what you decided!


----------



## ggnyc

JogWalker said:


> I noticed that most people in this thread pair other jewelry with the Love, especially the WG version.  Does a single WG Love work as a standalone piece for a guy?  I am trying to decide between it and the WG rhodium Ecrou.


I used to wear my Love stacked with a bunch of other bracelets but lately I’ve been wearing it on its own so as not to distract from its simplicity and beauty. I love looking down and admiring it on its own. I think a single Love looks fab on guys!


----------



## Swanky

I think a single Love is definitely fine in its own!



JogWalker said:


> I noticed that most people in this thread pair other jewelry with the Love, especially the WG version.  Does a single WG Love work as a standalone piece for a guy?  I am trying to decide between it and the WG rhodium Ecrou.


----------



## Cat Fondler

JogWalker said:


> I have! I really liked both options. I was leaning toward the WG Ecrou because the fit on my wrist is a bit better, it‘s considerably more obscure, and it is easily removable. As a guy who hasn’t worn jewelry other than a watch and wedding ring, the Love seemed, well, permanent.
> 
> But my wife suggests that the moveable bolts on the Ecrou would drive me crazy after a while, and she knows me very well. So, I’ve been doing a lot of reading posts on this forum, and it’s hard not to find the enthusiasm for the Love a bit contagious!  I’m going to try them on again on Saturday and then decide, but it’s good to hear that it works as a standalone.


I have heard that some people use the purple Loctite (a glue) to keep the bolts in place. Or you could use your bracelet as a fidget toy  I find myself fidgeting/playing with any jewelry I wear that moves.
You didn’t mention it, but have you thought about the JUC, since it is removable? It comes in white gold.


----------



## scheurin

Swanky said:


> I think a single Love is definitely fine in its own!



This is exactly what I initially thought after buying my first rec classic ... for a month or so


----------



## lxrac

You start with a single LØVE bangle and then acquire another one and then another one and next thing you know you are stacking up these babies


----------



## Purrsey

I bought my first love with the intention of a second one (second Cartier bracelet but didn’t think what would be). I thought that was it. Alas after that I got into other brands and now rings. So life is really full of surprises.


----------



## JogWalker

Cat Fondler said:


> I have heard that some people use the purple Loctite (a glue) to keep the bolts in place. Or you could use your bracelet as a fidget toy  I find myself fidgeting/playing with any jewelry I wear that moves.
> You didn’t mention it, but have you thought about the JUC, since it is removable? It comes in white gold.



Good ideas on the Ecrou!  And thanks for the JUC suggestion. I did try it on but liked it less on me that I did in the display case. I’ll give it another shot tomorrow. 

I think the biggest thing I need to decide is if I’m ok with the permanence of the Love.  I’ve read through roughly 100 pages of this thread, and most people seem thrilled with wearing it 24/7 and encounter relatively few issues (a few airport issues and a few instances of it falling off).  It’s a pretty big endorsement that so many people are willing to give permanent wrist time to it. 

I really appreciate all of the input and I‘ll let you all know what I decide tomorrow!


----------



## Gringach

JogWalker said:


> Good ideas on the Ecrou!  And thanks for the JUC suggestion. I did try it on but liked it less on me that I did in the display case. I’ll give it another shot tomorrow.
> 
> I think the biggest thing I need to decide is if I’m ok with the permanence of the Love.  I’ve read through roughly 100 pages of this thread, and most people seem thrilled with wearing it 24/7 and encounter relatively few issues (a few airport issues and a few instances of it falling off).  It’s a pretty big endorsement that so many people are willing to give permanent wrist time to it.
> 
> I really appreciate all of the input and I‘ll let you all know what I decide tomorrow!



Why not trying the Love cuff? That could be the solution


----------



## JogWalker

An update as promised!  After trying everything on again, the WG non-rhodium Love was far and away my favorite.  I am now a very happy owner!  A few questions if anyone is willing to share answers:

1) Cartier was out of jewelry cleaner kits. Is there a type recommended here, and do you avoid using towels, paper towels, etc?

2) My SA noted that the problems with the new screw mechanism and falling off the wrist have been resolved and that my model shouldn’t have issues. Still, how often does everyone here tighten?

3) Anything else I should be aware of, or is it basically just wear it 24/7 and just try not to bang it up too much?


----------



## JogWalker

Gringach said:


> Why not trying the Love cuff? That could be the solution



Thanks for the suggestion!  After some thought, I decided that I was ok with wearing it 24/7.  Otherwise, I would have definitely considered the cuff.


----------



## lxrac

How much does it cost for Love bangle polishing. Or do you guys DIY it?


----------



## avcbob

JogWalker said:


> An update as promised!  After trying everything on again, the WG non-rhodium Love was far and away my favorite.  I am now a very happy owner!  A few questions if anyone is willing to share answers:
> 
> 1) Cartier was out of jewelry cleaner kits. Is there a type recommended here, and do you avoid using towels, paper towels, etc?
> 
> 2) My SA noted that the problems with the new screw mechanism and falling off the wrist have been resolved and that my model shouldn’t have issues. Still, how often does everyone here tighten?
> 
> 3) Anything else I should be aware of, or is it basically just wear it 24/7 and just try not to bang it up too much?



We use Windex and a soft cloth to clean the Love. I don't think the Cartier cleaning kits are anything special.


----------



## nicole0612

lxrac said:


> How much does it cost for Love bangle polishing. Or do you guys DIY it?


The small polishing will be done by the boutique for free. The deeper polishing done by the workshop, which should be limited to only ~2 times I believe, is sometimes complementary when combined with another service (as recently as last year for me). I just had the polishing done this week as a stand alone service and it was $180 USD.


----------



## candyfloz

JogWalker said:


> An update as promised!  After trying everything on again, the WG non-rhodium Love was far and away my favorite.  I am now a very happy owner!  A few questions if anyone is willing to share answers:
> 
> 1) Cartier was out of jewelry cleaner kits. Is there a type recommended here, and do you avoid using towels, paper towels, etc?
> 
> 2) My SA noted that the problems with the new screw mechanism and falling off the wrist have been resolved and that my model shouldn’t have issues. Still, how often does everyone here tighten?
> 
> 3) Anything else I should be aware of, or is it basically just wear it 24/7 and just try not to bang it up too much?



Congrats! I have the WG love too with a small RG JUC (planning to get a sm RG love later this year!)

1) I don’t use the Cartier cleaning kit - I’m scared the brush might scratch the gold on the love as the surface is shiny and flat and I haven’t taken my bracelet off since July. Instead I use the connoisseurs jewellery wipes every so often around the motif side to make the WG sparkle like new because it does dull after awhile from lotions, sweat etc.

2) I didn’t know they changed the mechanism slightly but I haven’t had any problems with mine at all (never had to tighten the screws and it’s never gotten loose). I do check my bracelet every now and again to see if the nail screw orientation is the same just incase and it hasn’t budged since I put it on.

3) I wear mine 24/7 and plan not to take it off!! Hope you’re enjoy yours


----------



## Perspex

JogWalker said:


> An update as promised!  After trying everything on again, the WG non-rhodium Love was far and away my favorite.  I am now a very happy owner!  A few questions if anyone is willing to share answers:
> 
> 1) Cartier was out of jewelry cleaner kits. Is there a type recommended here, and do you avoid using towels, paper towels, etc?
> 
> 2) My SA noted that the problems with the new screw mechanism and falling off the wrist have been resolved and that my model shouldn’t have issues. Still, how often does everyone here tighten?
> 
> 3) Anything else I should be aware of, or is it basically just wear it 24/7 and just try not to bang it up too much?


Congrats! I only wear one YG love with a Santos and YG and WG love ring on the same hand. I’m very pro one love!

i have the cleaning kit and actually I used it on my Santos (maybe I didn’t rinse it enough?) but it burnt away at my skin and I couldn’t wear my watch for a few weeks.
I’d stick to a soft cloth tbh!


----------



## scheurin

The screw issue has NOT been resolved. Have one with that and became even worse


----------



## candyfloz

scheurin said:


> The screw issue has NOT been resolved. Have one with that and became even worse



I’m sorry to hear that  has yours always had the problem or has it developed over times? Have you taken it to Cartier to repair?


----------



## scheurin

In short:
3 of my 4 reg Loves had issues (1 of my 3 sm Loves as well), 2 were initially glued which helped but eventually I had the mechanism echanged - still the old one. No issues ever since. The third, however, was changed to the new mechanism and this one gets lose every other week.


----------



## Gunia17

Hi Please help me to decide which stack looks better


----------



## mi.kay

Gunia17 said:


> Hi Please help me to decide which stack looks better
> 
> View attachment 5239505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239506


i like the one reg + one small


----------



## Swanky

I prefer and regular and small as well


----------



## lxrac

Gunia17 said:


> Hi Please help me to decide which stack looks better
> 
> View attachment 5239505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239506



The two regulars looks good! you just have to break it up a bit. maybe add a tennis bracelet in the middle or how I do it is with the Cartier trinity silk cord bracelet.


----------



## lill_canele

scheurin said:


> In short:
> 3 of my 4 reg Loves had issues (1 of my 3 sm Loves as well), 2 were initially glued which helped but eventually I had the mechanism echanged - still the old one. No issues ever since. The third, however, was changed to the new mechanism and this one gets lose every other week.



I got the new mechanism reg love and it would loosen up every other week as well. I would see a small gap start to open up on one side only and it would get wider until I clicked it back into place and re-screwed it.
This went on for about 2 months and then what I decided to do was to completely unscrew that loose side (the other side has been tight since the day the SA screwed it in), re-close the 2 ends and screw them all the way back in. Perhaps they were slightly mis-aligned? I'm not sure. After doing that twice, it seemed like it was screwed in appropriately and that side has not loosened up since. *fingers crossed*


----------



## south-of-france

scheurin said:


> The screw issue has NOT been resolved. Have one with that and became even worse





candyfloz said:


> I’m sorry to hear that  has yours always had the problem or has it developed over times? Have you taken it to Cartier to repair?



Not OP but I’m using Loctite, and if the SA uses the larger screwdriver, they hold for a few weeks. 
My rg reg Love and rg and wg rainbow Loves and sm yg Love don’t have that problem at all though. Seems to be up to luck.



lill_canele said:


> I got the new mechanism reg love and it would loosen up every other week as well. I would see a small gap start to open up on one side only and it would get wider until I clicked it back into place and re-screwed it.
> This went on for about 2 months and then what I decided to do was to completely unscrew that loose side (the other side has been tight since the day the SA screwed it in), re-close the 2 ends and screw them all the way back in. Perhaps they were slightly mis-aligned? I'm not sure. After doing that twice, it seemed like it was screwed in appropriately and that side has not loosened up since. *fingers crossed*



Fingers crossed!


----------



## mluu3

Hi! Does everyone’s certificate refer to the piece as a love piece?  I recently received a certificate that simply mentions that the piece is 18K gold and is a Cartier jewel.
Just wondering if I need to go back and get this changed.


----------



## candyfloz

mluu3 said:


> Hi! Does everyone’s certificate refer to the piece as a love piece?  I recently received a certificate that simply mentions that the piece is 18K gold and is a Cartier jewel.
> Just wondering if I need to go back and get this changed.



Yeah mine refers to a love piece, I think I would get it changed because it might effect resell value if you ever plan to sell.


----------



## mluu3

candyfloz said:


> Yeah mine refers to a love piece, I think I would get it changed because it might effect resell value if you ever plan to sell.


Thanks! Do you know if all love pieces use the love certificate?


----------



## candyfloz

mluu3 said:


> Thanks! Do you know if all love pieces use the love certificate?



Yeah all love pieces have there own type of certificate and different to their other collections. It also comes with a love envelope which is different to other collections


----------



## Parisluxury

mluu3 said:


> Hi! Does everyone’s certificate refer to the piece as a love piece?  I recently received a certificate that simply mentions that the piece is 18K gold and is a Cartier jewel.
> Just wondering if I need to go back and get this changed.


This is the same for me - reg love with 4 diamonds. I bought it in April in the Sydney boutique.

Let me know whether I should have gotten a different certificate just for the Love collection.


----------



## Applely

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and so glad to be part of this community, though I feel like I already know you all as I've been trawling through these pages obsessively recently. I've been researching my first Love bangle for my 10 year wedding anniversary gift and decided on the cuff due to active lifestyle. Earlier this week I went into the Melbourne store with my heart set on the WG with one diamond but they didn't have my size so I tried on the YG cuff with one diamond instead. It was really unexpected so I couldn't make a decision on the spot and the SA said she could order my size in WG from Sydney, so hubby paid a deposit while we waited to hear back.

In the space of a couple of days after much research, I decided to go with the more classic and elegant YG so called my SA to make an appointment. Went in today and she told me that the WG one arrived! So I tried it on and actually couldn't decide between the two! In the end I let my husband decide and I left the boutique with the kids . Our anniversary is next Friday so I won't find out what he chose until then! I will be waiting in anticipation until then..!

Just wondering if you lovely people can advise on which colour you think suits me? My dilemma is that I wear all WG jewellery so am worried the YG won't match. What colour do you think he chose for me?!

The WG one isn't actually on me as this photo was taken on the day they didn't have my size in WG. Would really appreciate your feedback and thanks for letting me share


----------



## candyfloz

Parisluxury said:


> This is the same for me - reg love with 4 diamonds. I bought it in April in the Sydney boutique.
> 
> Let me know whether I should have gotten a different certificate just for the Love collection.


This is what I got for my plain WG love. I bought this back in July.


----------



## candyfloz

Applely said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and so glad to be part of this community, though I feel like I already know you all as I've been trawling through these pages obsessively recently. I've been researching my first Love bangle for my 10 year wedding anniversary gift and decided on the cuff due to active lifestyle. Earlier this week I went into the Melbourne store with my heart set on the WG with one diamond but they didn't have my size so I tried on the YG cuff with one diamond instead. It was really unexpected so I couldn't make a decision on the spot and the SA said she could order my size in WG from Sydney, so hubby paid a deposit while we waited to hear back.
> 
> In the space of a couple of days after much research, I decided to go with the more classic and elegant YG so called my SA to make an appointment. Went in today and she told me that the WG one arrived! So I tried it on and actually couldn't decide between the two! In the end I let my husband decide and I left the boutique with the kids . Our anniversary is next Friday so I won't find out what he chose until then! I will be waiting in anticipation until then..!
> 
> Just wondering if you lovely people can advise on which colour you think suits me? My dilemma is that I wear all WG jewellery so am worried the YG won't match. What colour do you think he chose for me?!
> 
> The WG one isn't actually on me as this photo was taken on the day they didn't have my size in WG. Would really appreciate your feedback and thanks for letting me share



I think WG would match your ring and is more low profile. I went for the classic WG as I wear more silver/ white gold but I may get the sm love at the end of this year because they are both tones beautiful


----------



## Purrsey

Applely said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and so glad to be part of this community, though I feel like I already know you all as I've been trawling through these pages obsessively recently. I've been researching my first Love bangle for my 10 year wedding anniversary gift and decided on the cuff due to active lifestyle. Earlier this week I went into the Melbourne store with my heart set on the WG with one diamond but they didn't have my size so I tried on the YG cuff with one diamond instead. It was really unexpected so I couldn't make a decision on the spot and the SA said she could order my size in WG from Sydney, so hubby paid a deposit while we waited to hear back.
> 
> In the space of a couple of days after much research, I decided to go with the more classic and elegant YG so called my SA to make an appointment. Went in today and she told me that the WG one arrived! So I tried it on and actually couldn't decide between the two! In the end I let my husband decide and I left the boutique with the kids . Our anniversary is next Friday so I won't find out what he chose until then! I will be waiting in anticipation until then..!
> 
> Just wondering if you lovely people can advise on which colour you think suits me? My dilemma is that I wear all WG jewellery so am worried the YG won't match. What colour do you think he chose for me?!
> 
> The WG one isn't actually on me as this photo was taken on the day they didn't have my size in WG. Would really appreciate your feedback and thanks for letting me share



That surprise element - I was grinning when reading this! I love this kind of surprises. How could you sleep not knowing it? Lol. 

Just from photos, I feel wg suits you, putting aside that you do like WG to begin with. 

Please update here next Friday. Either way, this must be one of the best surprises you'd ever get.


----------



## MaggyH

If you wear all WG jewelry, than I hope he got you a WG cuff, but you cannot go wrong with any of them really  Happy anniversary and don't forget to share what you received with us!


----------



## Applely

candyfloz said:


> I think WG would match your ring and is more low profile. I went for the classic WG as I wear more silver/ white gold but I may get the sm love at the end of this year because they are both tones beautiful


Thanks candyfloz, I moved my wedding ring from left to right just so I can see them on the same hand. But typically I would wear a WG Tiffany ring on my right anyway. Thanks for your input 



Purrsey said:


> That surprise element - I was grinning when reading this! I love this kind of surprises. How could you sleep not knowing it? Lol.
> 
> Just from photos, I feel wg suits you, putting aside that you do like WG to begin with.
> 
> Please update here next Friday. Either way, this must be one of the best surprises you'd ever get.


Thanks Purrsey! I know..!!!! Hubby actually said he's happy for me to open it before next Friday but I feel like I'd be cheating somehow. I definitely do like the WG, but feel that the centre diamond doesn't pop out as much as the YG. I chose the diamond version as it is our ten year anniversary which is represented by diamonds 

Definitely one of the best surprises I could ever get..!

They also threw in a bottle of champagne and a candle.. not sure if that's normal.



MaggyH said:


> If you wear all WG jewelry, than I hope he got you a WG cuff, but you cannot go wrong with any of them really  Happy anniversary and don't forget to share what you received with us!


Thanks MaggyH  that's what I said as I left the boutique.. I'd be happy with either! The WG def looks more casual for everyday wear, but I would need to get it rhodium plated. The YG looks classy and the diamond looks gorgeous, but not sure I could wear it everyday.

I will definitely share next week!


----------



## MaggyH

Applely said:


> Thanks MaggyH  that's what I said as I left the boutique.. I'd be happy with either! The WG def looks more casual for everyday wear, but I would need to get it rhodium plated. The YG looks classy and the diamond looks gorgeous, but not sure I could wear it everyday.
> 
> I will definitely share next week!


The WG with diamond comes rhodium plated already, so you wouldn't have to do it


----------



## Lanier

mluu3 said:


> Hi! Does everyone’s certificate refer to the piece as a love piece?  I recently received a certificate that simply mentions that the piece is 18K gold and is a Cartier jewel.
> Just wondering if I need to go back and get this changed.



I’ve seen both of the certificates used. I believe Cartier will use the “regular” certificate if they don’t have any of the Love certificates at that particular time. But if it worries/bothers you, I would call to see if you can get it changed!


----------



## JOJA

Applely said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and so glad to be part of this community, though I feel like I already know you all as I've been trawling through these pages obsessively recently. I've been researching my first Love bangle for my 10 year wedding anniversary gift and decided on the cuff due to active lifestyle. Earlier this week I went into the Melbourne store with my heart set on the WG with one diamond but they didn't have my size so I tried on the YG cuff with one diamond instead. It was really unexpected so I couldn't make a decision on the spot and the SA said she could order my size in WG from Sydney, so hubby paid a deposit while we waited to hear back.
> 
> In the space of a couple of days after much research, I decided to go with the more classic and elegant YG so called my SA to make an appointment. Went in today and she told me that the WG one arrived! So I tried it on and actually couldn't decide between the two! In the end I let my husband decide and I left the boutique with the kids . Our anniversary is next Friday so I won't find out what he chose until then! I will be waiting in anticipation until then..!
> 
> Just wondering if you lovely people can advise on which colour you think suits me? My dilemma is that I wear all WG jewellery so am worried the YG won't match. What colour do you think he chose for me?!
> 
> The WG one isn't actually on me as this photo was taken on the day they didn't have my size in WG. Would really appreciate your feedback and thanks for letting me share



Happy Anniversary!  You definitely picked a perfect piece to celebrate the occasion!  Both colors look beautiful on you ~ I love the 1 diamond cuff.  As far as color goes ~ imo yellow gold is classic Cartier.  When I got my first love I went with yellow.  At the time I only wore white gold / metals and I did worry it might not match but that's what made me love it more (once I had it).  It is also how my love for yellow gold grew ~ I now wear mainly yellow gold metals.  
Having said that, I would go with whatever one your husband picked out as you can't go wrong with either one!!


----------



## Applely

JOJA said:


> Happy Anniversary!  You definitely picked a perfect piece to celebrate the occasion!  Both colors look beautiful on you ~ I love the 1 diamond cuff.  As far as color goes ~ imo yellow gold is classic Cartier.  When I got my first love I went with yellow.  At the time I only wore white gold / metals and I did worry it might not match but that's what made me love it more (once I had it).  It is also how my love for yellow gold grew ~ I now wear mainly yellow gold metals.
> Having said that, I would go with whatever one your husband picked out as you can't go wrong with either one!!


Thanks JOJA! Yes I've had my eye on the Cartier Loves for so long but never able to justify it. Thanks for your perspective, I was just thinking the other day maybe if I got the YG I would invest in a Love ring in YG to match and solve the problem!

I really love the YG combination in this youtube..



Guess I will just have to wait and see


----------



## lxrac

Applely said:


> Thanks JOJA! Yes I've had my eye on the Cartier Loves for so long but never able to justify it. Thanks for your perspective, I was just thinking the other day maybe if I got the YG I would invest in a Love ring in YG to match and solve the problem!
> 
> I really love the YG combination in this youtube..
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I will just have to wait and see




I agree, that's my jewelry philosophy: buy the matching ring and bracelet  
Even if you just wear the set, it looks chic and matchy matchy alone. *All my Cartiers are bracelet+ring set.*


----------



## Applely

lxrac said:


> I agree, that's my jewelry philosophy: buy the matching ring and bracelet
> Even if you just wear the set, it looks chic and matchy matchy alone. *All my Cartiers are bracelet+ring set.*


Awesome! Are your Cartiers in the Love range? If I end up with the YG one I've got my eye on the Love ring with diamonds (or maybe the plain one) but if I end up with the WG one I've got heaps of WG rings to match. I'm totally obsessed with matchy matchy! I've read a few posts in this forum where people have suggested they get over the matching obsession, perhaps I need to do that too..


----------



## cali_to_ny

Applely said:


> Awesome! Are your Cartiers in the Love range? If I end up with the YG one I've got my eye on the Love ring with diamonds (or maybe the plain one) but if I end up with the WG one I've got heaps of WG rings to match. I'm totally obsessed with matchy matchy! I've read a few posts in this forum where people have suggested they get over the matching obsession, perhaps I need to do that too..


Congrats on your anniversary! My feeling is that out of all the jewelry that can be worn on a daily basis (rings, bracelets, necklace, earrings, watch,etc) having 2 matching pieces always makes everything look more chic and pulled together. More than 2 pieces is a definite matchy-matchy look that is a specific style preference. I do have to say my fav Cartier combo of all time is a YG love bracelet with YG Juste Un Clou ring.


----------



## lxrac

Applely said:


> Awesome! Are your Cartiers in the Love range? If I end up with the YG one I've got my eye on the Love ring with diamonds (or maybe the plain one) but if I end up with the WG one I've got heaps of WG rings to match. I'm totally obsessed with matchy matchy! I've read a few posts in this forum where people have suggested they get over the matching obsession, perhaps I need to do that too..



Yep I have Løves and JUCs. I said it once here before: Once you pop you can't stop. You will want the exact matching ring or bracelet. I bought my first YG love bangle , then the matching YG love ring and so on and so forth. That's what happened to me lol. I want the Panthere range now haha


----------



## scheurin

You'll soon run into a real estate issue on your hands ... I know what I'm talking about


----------



## fr3298

hi friends! I bought a love bracelet in a size too small and it's still bothering me 3 months later. any recs on best place to sell and not lose as much as real real or fashionphile? thank you!


----------



## Applely

cali_to_ny said:


> Congrats on your anniversary! My feeling is that out of all the jewelry that can be worn on a daily basis (rings, bracelets, necklace, earrings, watch,etc) having 2 matching pieces always makes everything look more chic and pulled together. More than 2 pieces is a definite matchy-matchy look that is a specific style preference. I do have to say my fav Cartier combo of all time is a YG love bracelet with YG Juste Un Clou ring.


Thank you! Yes 2 pieces is usually my go to number. Do you happen to have a pic of the YG love bracelet with YG Juste Un Clou ring combo? Sounds like a beautiful combo..


----------



## Applely

lxrac said:


> Yep I have Løves and JUCs. I said it once here before: Once you pop you can't stop. You will want the exact matching ring or bracelet. I bought my first YG love bangle , then the matching YG love ring and so on and so forth. That's what happened to me lol. I want the Panthere range now haha


Wow!!! Sure sounds like you've got quite the Cartier collection! So envious  Have you purchased your collection over time? I've heard alot about price increases and have the FOMO syndrome haha.


----------



## Applely

scheurin said:


> You'll soon run into a real estate issue on your hands ... I know what I'm talking about


Haha I bet! I've seen many pics online with huge stacks and some look great, but I wonder if it feels heavy/comfortable..


----------



## Applely

fr3298 said:


> hi friends! I bought a love bracelet in a size too small and it's still bothering me 3 months later. any recs on best place to sell and not lose as much as real real or fashionphile? thank you!


Hi there! I recently sold a Chanel jacket on Vestiaire and the experience was pretty good..


----------



## scheurin

Applely said:


> Haha I bet! I've seen many pics online with huge stacks and some look great, but I wonder if it feels heavy/comfortable..



Good point. My 7 Loves (4 of which sm) plus the Tiffany Atlas X I wear on one side are some 200 g / 0.5 lb which is somewhat the limit. However, they are so comfy why I hardly take any notice of them or even pain.


----------



## td105

Hi there! I have one day to decide on whether to get a small rose gold JUC with diamonds or without diamonds. I will be pairing it with a regular sized love bracelet. I originally loved the one with diamonds but started to wonder if the no diamonds is better as an everyday piece to go with the love bracelet. Thoughts??? Pics??


----------



## Purrsey

td105 said:


> Hi there! I have one day to decide on whether to get a small rose gold JUC with diamonds or without diamonds. I will be pairing it with a regular sized love bracelet. I originally loved the one with diamonds but started to wonder if the no diamonds is better as an everyday piece to go with the love bracelet. Thoughts??? Pics??


Hi. No diamond pic for you.
I feel with diamonds also can be everyday piece. The amount of diamonds on sm juc is not over the top IMO.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Applely said:


> Thank you! Yes 2 pieces is usually my go to number. Do you happen to have a pic of the YG love bracelet with YG Juste Un Clou ring combo? Sounds like a beautiful combo..


I took this during a rare day in the office a few weeks ago (both are small size)


----------



## td105

Purrsey said:


> Hi. No diamond pic for you.
> I feel with diamonds also can be everyday piece. The amount of diamonds on sm juc is not over the top IMO.
> View attachment 5252180


It’s a beautiful combo. Thanks for sharing a picture! Yeah I’m sure it would look fine as an everyday with or without diamonds.. I guess I just needed reassurance lol
I also read on some other forums that some people preferred no diamonds as an everyday so it started to make me wonder.


----------



## Applely

scheurin said:


> Good point. My 7 Loves (4 of which sm) plus the Tiffany Atlas X I wear on one side are some 200 g / 0.5 lb which is somewhat the limit. However, they are so comfy why I hardly take any notice of them or even pain.


Sounds like a nice stack..! I think if most of them are SM loves that's ok   .. hmmm..I guess you get used to them after a while so they would feel comfortable..

I am 2 days away from getting mine.. can't wait!


----------



## Applely

cali_to_ny said:


> I took this during a rare day in the office a few weeks ago (both are small size)
> 
> View attachment 5252400


Oh that looks beautiful! Nice simple stack, love it


----------



## cali_to_ny

Applely said:


> Oh that looks beautiful! Nice simple stack, love it


Thank you!


----------



## Applely

Finally got my anniversary present today (well actually I opened it at midnight lol) and my crazy husband bought both the WG and YG! I nearly fell off the chair! He got them both as I couldn't decide between the two, and I love them both, still can't decide which one I like more but at least I have the option of swapping each day 

And so the obsession begins.. what to stack with my cuffs 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Purrsey

Applely said:


> Finally got my anniversary present today (well actually I opened it at midnight lol) and my crazy husband bought both the WG and YG! I nearly fell off the chair! He got them both as I couldn't decide between the two, and I love them both, still can't decide which one I like more but at least I have the option of swapping each day
> 
> And so the obsession begins.. what to stack with my cuffs
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Omg. This Is not real. Where can I find one? (The husband-type I mean).  

Sharing virtual happiness with you! Congrats. I bet your heart is still fluttering.


----------



## Applely

Purrsey said:


> Omg. This Is not real. Where can I find one? (The husband-type I mean).
> 
> Sharing virtual happiness with you! Congrats. I bet your heart is still fluttering.


Thank you Purrsey! Haha yes well I guess it's a ten year anniversary.. don't think I can expect it every year 

Absolutely. Can't stop looking at them lol.


----------



## MaggyH

Applely said:


> Finally got my anniversary present today (well actually I opened it at midnight lol) and my crazy husband bought both the WG and YG! I nearly fell off the chair! He got them both as I couldn't decide between the two, and I love them both, still can't decide which one I like more but at least I have the option of swapping each day
> 
> And so the obsession begins.. what to stack with my cuffs
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Oh my world, what a great hubby you have! Just wear them both at once


----------



## Applely

MaggyH said:


> Oh my world, what a great hubby you have! Just wear them both at once


Hehe yes it took me quite by surprise I must say.. I'd love to wear them both but I feel like something's missing. Like it needs something in between. A tennis bracelet to break it up perhaps?!


----------



## Purrsey

Applely said:


> Hehe yes it took me quite by surprise I must say.. I'd love to wear them both but I feel like something's missing. Like it needs something in between. A tennis bracelet to break it up perhaps?!


I faint. I forgot he was planning to get you the one (now actually TWO) with diamonds. We will vote him the nicest husband if there's one. Lol

i actually think they stack well without a breaker in between, especially they are with diamonds already. But whatever you decide, it won't be wrong.


----------



## Applely

Purrsey said:


> I faint. I forgot he was planning to get you the one (now actually TWO) with diamonds. We will vote him the nicest husband if there's one. Lol
> 
> i actually think they stack well without a breaker in between, especially they are with diamonds already. But whatever you decide, it won't be wrong.


  I will let him know, hopefully he won't get a big head.

Thanks for your opinion, it's hard to be objective when looking at your own hand/stack. I'm not used to stacking to be honest. I'll try just wearing them together and see how I go. Guess can always add to it as I go.


----------



## MaggyH

Applely said:


> Hehe yes it took me quite by surprise I must say.. I'd love to wear them both but I feel like something's missing. Like it needs something in between. A tennis bracelet to break it up perhaps?!


They look great together. You could always add a trinity cord bracelet as well


----------



## Applely

MaggyH said:


> They look great together. You could always add a trinity cord bracelet as well


Oooh thanks MaggyH, just checked it out - looks like a nice casual option


----------



## lxrac

Applely said:


> Wow!!! Sure sounds like you've got quite the Cartier collection! So envious  Have you purchased your collection over time? I've heard alot about price increases and have the FOMO syndrome haha.



Hi yes I'm new to the jewelry world this is only my third year this year. I agree with the price increases and I think they're unfathomable. That's how they push people to buy now, hence more sales 
Whats your favorite Cartier piece?


----------



## lxrac

*Last night's surprise bday party for my mom stack: WG pavé w/black ceramic bangle and ring set. My favorite in my pavé collection!
And first time wearing my WG regular love bangle and ring. So yeah, it was a WG night. *
*I've completed the regular love trifecta bangle and ring sets now. YG bangle and ring in 2019. RG bangle and ring in 2020. WG bangle and ring in 2021. ***I remember dreaming about buying these when I was younger***


----------



## kmang011

Does anyone wear or stack two different sized Cartier bracelets?


----------



## Tempo

kmang011 said:


> Does anyone wear or stack two different sized Cartier bracelets?



Look here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anyone-own-two-different-sizes-of-love-bracelets.829134/


----------



## DustyRoseInc

chocolateolive said:


> It’s meant for wearing 24/7, so no need to worry about that stuff. Bedding and towels are way too gentle to buff out gold. Think about it this way: if it’s doesn’t “buff” out your skin, which is much more fragile than metal, then it won’t “buff” out your bracelet.
> 
> All you need to buy is a simple gold polishing cloth and it will clean your bracelet and make it shine almost like new. It’s extremely gentle and will only polish, not buff out any gold.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Connoisseurs-Gold-Polishing-Cloth-inches/dp/B000RB5S72


Can this cloth be used for the RG love bracelet?


----------



## Purrsey

Alex_Ali said:


> Can this cloth be used for the RG love bracelet?


I'm using same cloth. I wouldn't think it will buff out like new. Just reduces the scratched-look and makes the surface shinier. I use on all WG and YG and RG.


----------



## rileygirl

My last purchase was my thin juc with diamonds for my Christmas present last year and I am starting to feel the need for another red box.  I have a classic love, thin love with 6 diamonds and the Love wedding band.  What should I look at next?


----------



## scheurin

Alex_Ali said:


> Can this cloth be used for the RG love bracelet?



Yes, but not for rhodinated jewelry. Would not use it for items with gemstones, either.


----------



## DustyRoseInc

Purrsey said:


> I'm using same cloth. I wouldn't think it will buff out like new. Just reduces the scratched-look and makes the surface shinier. I use on all WG and YG and RG.


Thanks that is really helpful. I have their cloth for silver and it works wonders on my Tiffany’s pieces.


----------



## DustyRoseInc

scheurin said:


> Yes, but not for rhodinated jewelry. Would not use it for items with gemstones, either.


What about the RG Love bracelet with diamonds?


----------



## Chrisloveslux

What are you Guys thoughts on this stack? Should I break it up and move a love to my other wrist?


----------



## andforpoise

Chrisloveslux said:


> What are you Guys thoughts on this stack? Should I break it up and move a love to my other wrist?
> 
> View attachment 5258706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258708


I think it’s gorgeous just the way it is!


----------



## Purrsey

Me agree too. This sequence gives a perfect visual.


----------



## Swanky

I like odd numbers, I’d leave the Loves and T and move the other to the other wrist personally. 



Chrisloveslux said:


> What are you Guys thoughts on this stack? Should I break it up and move a love to my other wrist?
> 
> View attachment 5258706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258708


----------



## scheurin

Swanky said:


> I like odd numbers, I’d leave the Loves and T and move the other to the other wrist personally.



You make me think. I have 8 so should I get rid of one or should I be in despersate neeed of another?  



Alex_Ali said:


> What about the RG Love bracelet with diamonds?



You should be fine. Still remember the cloth rouge has diamonds so you scratch diamonds with diamonds.



BellaBoo said:


> yellow gold is $3600. YG with 4 diamonds is $6900.



Just quoting this post from page #1. Good old times


----------



## Swanky

scheurin said:


> You make me think. I have 8 so should I get rid of one or should I be in despersate neeed of another?


You get to mix and match til your heart is content!


----------



## scheurin

Swanky said:


> You get to mix and match til your heart is content!



Good point. However, my financial resources will be depleted first and second, I need another pair of arms 

btt: I feel a single classic is just , a stack is not really needed


----------



## americanroyal89

scheurin said:


> Good point. However, my financial resources will be depleted first and second, I need another pair of arms
> 
> btt: I feel a single classic is just , a stack is not really needed


Agreed. A single love bracelet is beautiful on its own. It’s our Cartier addiction that causes us to stack lmao


----------



## thepoohbear

I just got my first love bracelet yesterday evening, purchased from the Cartier website. I noticed when examining it, one of the screw motifs seems to not have been cut out properly. There’s a bar of gold that I mistook for a speck of dirt. I shined a light on it and it was the same color as the rest of the YG and is solid. I attached a photo.

Is this a flaw/defect? It would perpetually look like there’s something stuck in the bracelet. This is my first Cartier piece and I don’t know if this is normal. I told my friend who has other Cartier pieces and she thinks it’s a flaw but she doesn’t have the bracelet. I’d love to hear from others if this is normal.


----------



## Chrisloveslux

Swanky said:


> I like odd numbers, I’d leave the Loves and T and move the other to the other wrist personally.


Hmmm I’m gonna try that look and see if I like. Thanks!


----------



## Chrisloveslux

thepoohbear said:


> I just got my first love bracelet yesterday evening, purchased from the Cartier website. I noticed when examining it, one of the screw motifs seems to not have been cut out properly. There’s a bar of gold that I mistook for a speck of dirt. I shined a light on it and it was the same color as the rest of the YG and is solid. I attached a photo.
> 
> Is this a flaw/defect? It would perpetually look like there’s something stuck in the bracelet. This is my first Cartier piece and I don’t know if this is normal. I told my friend who has other Cartier pieces and she thinks it’s a flaw but she doesn’t have the bracelet. I’d love to hear from others if this is normal.
> 
> View attachment 5259236


I would take it in and exchange it for a new one.


----------



## DustyRoseInc

Chrisloveslux said:


> What are you Guys thoughts on this stack? Should I break it up and move a love to my other wrist?
> 
> View attachment 5258706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258708


I think maybe order them differently. I really like the way the


scheurin said:


> You make me think. I have 8 so should I get rid of one or should I be in despersate neeed of another?
> 
> 
> 
> You should be fine. Still remember the cloth rouge has diamonds so you scratch diamonds with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> Just quoting this post from page #1. Good old times



Thank you so much for answering!


----------



## thepoohbear

Es


Chrisloveslux said:


> I would take it in and exchange it for a new one.


Unfortunately I live too far away now but I have called and send in photos. Thank you!

edit: I’m dying, this is hilarious. I took a piece of construction paper to see if I could move it (couldnt yesterday with normal paper) and sure enough, I was able to get the tiny piece of gold out. It seems to be excess gold from the making of the bracelet. It’s out now and no damage was done to my bracelet! it’s perfect and I won’t have to wait on pins and needles for a replacement.


----------



## Lookelou

Applely said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum and so glad to be part of this community, though I feel like I already know you all as I've been trawling through these pages obsessively recently. I've been researching my first Love bangle for my 10 year wedding anniversary gift and decided on the cuff due to active lifestyle. Earlier this week I went into the Melbourne store with my heart set on the WG with one diamond but they didn't have my size so I tried on the YG cuff with one diamond instead. It was really unexpected so I couldn't make a decision on the spot and the SA said she could order my size in WG from Sydney, so hubby paid a deposit while we waited to hear back.
> 
> In the space of a couple of days after much research, I decided to go with the more classic and elegant YG so called my SA to make an appointment. Went in today and she told me that the WG one arrived! So I tried it on and actually couldn't decide between the two! In the end I let my husband decide and I left the boutique with the kids . Our anniversary is next Friday so I won't find out what he chose until then! I will be waiting in anticipation until then..!
> 
> Just wondering if you lovely people can advise on which colour you think suits me? My dilemma is that I wear all WG jewellery so am worried the YG won't match. What colour do you think he chose for me?!
> 
> The WG one isn't actually on me as this photo was taken on the day they didn't have my size in WG. Would really appreciate your feedback and thanks for letting me share


Congratulations on your 10th wedding anniversary!  That is when my husband surprised me with my (first) Love bracelet.  I think leaving it to your husband to choose is a great idea- personally, I couldn’t choose which looks better- both look great on you!  Sometimes these DH’s have even better taste than us!


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Applely said:


> Thank you Purrsey! Haha yes well I guess it's a ten year anniversary.. don't think I can expect it every year
> 
> Absolutely. Can't stop looking at them lol.



We just had our 10 yeah anniversary as well! Hubby wants to get me a love but I am conflicted between sizes. When was ur anniversary? Your stack is gorgeous!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Just wanted to chime in, my first two Love bracelets were also for our 10 year anniversary! 10 must be the lucky number! ❤️


----------



## Gunia17

hiI need your help. Does this stack look good or should I add or remove something? Ps. the regular size of the JUC is not for me Thanks


----------



## Chrisloveslux

Gunia17 said:


> hiI need your help. Does this stack look good or should I add or remove something? Ps. the regular size of the JUC is not for me Thanks


It’s beautiful!


----------



## emo4488

Gunia17 said:


> hiI need your help. Does this stack look good or should I add or remove something? Ps. the regular size of the JUC is not for me Thanks


Why aren’t the motifs lining up? Is it a weird illusion?


----------



## tough_cookie

Hello! Been at cartier store this weekend and was advised size 18 for both sm lb and sm juc.. love felt a bit too round for my wrist (17.2cm after the bone at its high point). have a doubt if regular lb should be 19 then. Did anyone have the same issue? Cuff though 19 went well but I don't want it ￼


----------



## Chrisloveslux

Hey Guys!

I need you opinion please! Which stack looks better to you? Im seriously thinking about selling my David Yurman Buckle cable. I’ve been wearing just the two Cartier‘s and the T1 together to get a feel for it.


----------



## Swanky

I prefer the 3 together but I typically prefer odd #s, I’d move Yurman to other wrist.


----------



## Applely

Lookelou said:


> Congratulations on your 10th wedding anniversary!  That is when my husband surprised me with my (first) Love bracelet.  I think leaving it to your husband to choose is a great idea- personally, I couldn’t choose which looks better- both look great on you!  Sometimes these DH’s have even better taste than us!


Thanks! Well given I ended up with both, I've been alternating them each day. I feel that I need a third bracelet of some sort to break them up - like make it an odd number rather than just wearing the two together. Maybe a tennis bracelet..?


----------



## Applely

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just wanted to chime in, my first two Love bracelets were also for our 10 year anniversary! 10 must be the lucky number! ❤


Indeed it is! Which two did you get?


----------



## Applely

DustyRoseInk said:


> We just had our 10 yeah anniversary as well! Hubby wants to get me a love but I am conflicted between sizes. When was ur anniversary? Your stack is gorgeous!


Thank you! Anniversary was 19th November.. feels like ages ago and have gotten used to my two bracelets already   

Are you deciding on sizes for the classic Love? Mine are both in the cuff design so sizing is different.. more snug.


----------



## scheurin

Applely said:


> I've been alternating them each day.



Not a good idea, they should not be opened. Moreover from my own experience the one closest to the hand will be scratched the most. Therefore I have this one as my cheapest to protect the others.


----------



## Egel

scheurin said:


> Not a good idea, they should not be opened. Moreover from my own experience the one closest to the hand will be scratched the most. Therefore I have this one as my cheapest to protect the others.


Maybe you once shared your stack but could you do that once more? You keep mentioning it and it sounds amazing. I somehow have no recollection of how it looks and it kind of hunts me by now.


----------



## scheurin

Egel said:


> Maybe you once shared your stack but could you do that once more? You keep mentioning it and it sounds amazing. I somehow have no recollection of how it looks and it kind of hunts me by now.



Hereto attached. Sry about the wristband, mandatory at university.


----------



## nicole0612

scheurin said:


> Not a good idea, they should not be opened. Moreover from my own experience the one closest to the hand will be scratched the most. Therefore I have this one as my cheapest to protect the others.


FYI: I believe hers are love cuffs.


----------



## thepoohbear

Parisluxury said:


> This is the same for me - reg love with 4 diamonds. I bought it in April in the Sydney boutique.
> 
> Let me know whether I should have gotten a different certificate just for the Love collection.



I got the love bracelet directly from the Cartier website and received the shorter certificate that just says it is “Cartier jewel” no mention of Love.

I called and asked and they said “we use different certificates and change it up”?? Did you ever get it changed?


----------



## scheurin

nicole0612 said:


> FYI: I believe hers are love cuffs.



Okay, then just my second point applies


----------



## nicole0612

scheurin said:


> Okay, then just my second point applies


 Still good advice.


----------



## Gunia17

hi. Please help me to decide,which stack looks betterThank you


----------



## scheurin

Mixed, otherwise the JUC looks too small


----------



## Yes I did!

Hi everyone grateful for your expert advice  

Hoping to add a Cartier piece (or two) to my chaumet bml this year. Should I add the regular love OR a small juc + small love (W/out diamonds but they only had diamonds in my size in the store that day...)

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Yes I did!

Gunia17 said:


> hi. Please help me to decide,which stack looks betterThank you


I like the pic with the small in the middle


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Applely said:


> Thank you! Anniversary was 19th November.. feels like ages ago and have gotten used to my two bracelets already
> 
> Are you deciding on sizes for the classic Love? Mine are both in the cuff design so sizing is different.. more snug.


Ours was November 25th. Yes I am trying to decide between sizes in the classic love in RG. Just had a baby so I still have a bit of baby weight to lose. Your bracelets look gorgeous together!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Yes I did! said:


> Hi everyone grateful for your expert advice
> 
> Hoping to add a Cartier piece (or two) to my chaumet bml this year. Should I add the regular love OR a small juc + small love (W/out diamonds but they only had diamonds in my size in the store that day...)
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!


Regular love looks great on you!


----------



## Swanky

LOVE the Bee mixed in so much!


Yes I did! said:


> Hi everyone grateful for your expert advice
> 
> Hoping to add a Cartier piece (or two) to my chaumet bml this year. Should I add the regular love OR a small juc + small love (W/out diamonds but they only had diamonds in my size in the store that day...)
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## MaggyH

Yes I did! said:


> Hi everyone grateful for your expert advice
> 
> Hoping to add a Cartier piece (or two) to my chaumet bml this year. Should I add the regular love OR a small juc + small love (W/out diamonds but they only had diamonds in my size in the store that day...)
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!


Absolutely love both stacks! I think I now prefer the BML to VCA actually


----------



## Lanier

Yes I did! said:


> Hi everyone grateful for your expert advice
> 
> Hoping to add a Cartier piece (or two) to my chaumet bml this year. Should I add the regular love OR a small juc + small love (W/out diamonds but they only had diamonds in my size in the store that day...)
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!



I’m having a tough time deciding which stack I like more. The BML looks so good with everything - what a versatile bracelet!


----------



## andforpoise

Yes I did! said:


> Hi everyone grateful for your expert advice
> 
> Hoping to add a Cartier piece (or two) to my chaumet bml this year. Should I add the regular love OR a small juc + small love (W/out diamonds but they only had diamonds in my size in the store that day...)
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!


I so go for the stack with the small JUC and small love! That one looks so great!


----------



## Purrsey

Yes I did! said:


> Hi everyone grateful for your expert advice
> 
> Hoping to add a Cartier piece (or two) to my chaumet bml this year. Should I add the regular love OR a small juc + small love (W/out diamonds but they only had diamonds in my size in the store that day...)
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!


Both look "right". I can't decide for you! BML nails it.


----------



## Purrsey

I have fallen in love and I can't unsee it.

I don't take off my reg love and sm juc. It's my staple.

but when I add on this BML, somehow I feel the juc is out of place.

Do you think so?


----------



## Swanky

I don’t prefer that size BML in that stacked personally, I like the smaller one stacked.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Agree with Swanky. It overpowers the others.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks @Swanky and @Cat Fondler 

In store, that BML is super captivating. It did cross my mind how beautiful if it's an alone piece. I still can't forget about it. And neither can I forget about the price tag lol. 

Some jewellery pieces just don't belong to a stack; in this case, the Cartier-stack. 

I might get the classic BML with alternative diamonds as this style is my first love of Chaumet. It does cross a little over my reg love but not big issue (so funny I didn't think like that few months ago when my Love was still spanking new with no scratches yet when I tried on this BML). 

I need to ask myself, which first? This classic BML  or sm love with 6 diamonds? (When I already have a pave sm that i stack at times)


----------



## Swanky

If you already have a small Love, I'd choose small BML.  Just my thoughts!


----------



## Lanier

I know there has been a lot of discussion about choosing the color for the Love bracelet, but I’m curious how everyone decided what color gold to go with? Did you pick which one you just liked more? Or choose based on which one looked better with your skin tone? 

I gravitate towards the rose gold, but I think the yellow gold “pops” more on my skin (which is pale with a lot of red/rosy undertones). Sometimes I feel like the RG blends in too much with my skintone. Maybe I need both LOL.


----------



## Swanky

@Lanier I'd choose the most flattering for my skin tone.  I'm pretty pink and think white gold looks best on me!  I think choosing the most flattering works best in the long run.


----------



## Purrsey

Lanier said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion about choosing the color for the Love bracelet, but I’m curious how everyone decided what color gold to go with? Did you pick which one you just liked more? Or choose based on which one looked better with your skin tone?
> 
> I gravitate towards the rose gold, but I think the yellow gold “pops” more on my skin (which is pale with a lot of red/rosy undertones). Sometimes I feel like the RG blends in too much with my skintone. Maybe I need both LOL.



I think choosing the "right" metal is the most important part, before deciding the style. That's just my thought based on personal experience. 

If the metal doesn't look good against the skin tone, you might not even want to reach out for it, or often enough, say if you have options of other metal that looks better on you. 

I personally don't think RG of Cartier suits me. I have one which I always struggle with. 

And also different brands have different intensity of pink for their RG so good to try them on. 

Those with neutral skin tone are the lucky ones because they can pull of anything.


----------



## americanroyal89

Lanier said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion about choosing the color for the Love bracelet, but I’m curious how everyone decided what color gold to go with? Did you pick which one you just liked more? Or choose based on which one looked better with your skin tone?
> 
> I gravitate towards the rose gold, but I think the yellow gold “pops” more on my skin (which is pale with a lot of red/rosy undertones). Sometimes I feel like the RG blends in too much with my skintone. Maybe I need both LOL.


I went with rose gold because it looks better on my skin tone. Yellow gold looks almost too yellow on me. And gives my skin like a greenish undertone in some lights. Plus I just love how rose gold looks in general so it was an easy choice for me


----------



## Yes I did!

I think it works with just the love. But yes a bit much with the juc too. 



Purrsey said:


> I have fallen in love and I can't unsee it.
> 
> I don't take off my reg love and sm juc. It's my staple.
> 
> but when I add on this BML, somehow I feel the juc is out of place.
> 
> Do you think so?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263153
> View attachment 5263154


----------



## Yes I did!

I chose yellow gold because I like how it looks on my skin, to match other jewellery and because I’m a bit old school and think yellow is more classic while pink is a bit more trendy. Having said that I did buy a Cartier clash necklace which only comes in pink and I love it. It’s a very subtle pink though. 





Lanier said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion about choosing the color for the Love bracelet, but I’m curious how everyone decided what color gold to go with? Did you pick which one you just liked more? Or choose based on which one looked better with your skin tone?
> 
> I gravitate towards the rose gold, but I think the yellow gold “pops” more on my skin (which is pale with a lot of red/rosy undertones). Sometimes I feel like the RG blends in too much with my skintone. Maybe I need both LOL.


----------



## scheurin

I think the darker the skin the more yellow. We have a black classmate here (hope this is the right term ￼ these days) who wears lots of YG. WG wouldn't fit him.


----------



## jacquelyn7

Hello everyone hope everyone is doing well. I have been reading TPF for years but signed up today to all this important question.. I have been eyeing a love bracelet for years and decided to take the plunge for Christmas and I can really do with some help from you all who own the beautiful bracelet 

I tried on both sizes 16 and 17 and different SAs offered me different opinions. My wrist size is 14.5cm. I actually took a video of me wearing 16 but I can’t seem to load it up ( think videos are not allowed) Anyways the size 16 slides up and down my wrist for about 3cm.

Which size is better you would say?


----------



## Swanky

It’s really so personal! My wrist is just over 14 and I wear 16, I didn’t want it falling into the top of my palm.


----------



## jacquelyn7

vh1239 said:


> With the price increase happening next week, I am going to my local store this weekend and _finally _trying on the Love with the intention of buying one!
> 
> My wrist is 14.5 CM, and I am not sure which size would work best - the regular or the thin version.
> 
> Since I haven't actually tried on a Love before, I don't have photos to compare - but here is one with a very thin chain bracelet that I own. I am hoping to get an idea so I am prepared for how much my wallet will take a hit haha
> 
> Any thoughts as to which one would look best on my arm?
> 
> View attachment 5116562


Hi I have the same wrist size as you and wonder what size you got in the end? I couldn’t decide size 16 or 17…


----------



## Yes I did!

Very personal choice. I prefer the closer fit for myself. Rose gold looks nice on you in these photos



jacquelyn7 said:


> Hello everyone hope everyone is doing well. I have been reading TPF for years but signed up today to all this important question.. I have been eyeing a love bracelet for years and decided to take the plunge for Christmas and I can really do with some help from you all who own the beautiful bracelet
> 
> I tried on both sizes 16 and 17 and different SAs offered me different opinions. My wrist size is 14.5cm. I actually took a video of me wearing 16 but I can’t seem to load it up ( think videos are not allowed) Anyways the size 16 slides up and down my wrist for about 3cm.
> 
> Which size is better you would say?


----------



## Purrsey

jacquelyn7 said:


> Hello everyone hope everyone is doing well. I have been reading TPF for years but signed up today to all this important question.. I have been eyeing a love bracelet for years and decided to take the plunge for Christmas and I can really do with some help from you all who own the beautiful bracelet
> 
> I tried on both sizes 16 and 17 and different SAs offered me different opinions. My wrist size is 14.5cm. I actually took a video of me wearing 16 but I can’t seem to load it up ( think videos are not allowed) Anyways the size 16 slides up and down my wrist for about 3cm.
> 
> Which size is better you would say?


Congrats on the plunge.

maybe it's just photo color turn out ...but i agree too RG looks so nice on you. Which color do you gravitate?

based on 1.5cm allowance, 16 sounds perfect. Wear both and try walking around the store. But wear one at a time on the same wrist because usually our two wrist sizes can be different.


----------



## yayaisnan

jacquelyn7 said:


> Hello everyone hope everyone is doing well. I have been reading TPF for years but signed up today to all this important question.. I have been eyeing a love bracelet for years and decided to take the plunge for Christmas and I can really do with some help from you all who own the beautiful bracelet
> 
> I tried on both sizes 16 and 17 and different SAs offered me different opinions. My wrist size is 14.5cm. I actually took a video of me wearing 16 but I can’t seem to load it up ( think videos are not allowed) Anyways the size 16 slides up and down my wrist for about 3cm.
> 
> Which size is better you would say?


Size 16 looks better aesthetically in my opinion!


----------



## Trinklets

I've sifted through alot of pages and have not seen it stacked this way but does anyone stack their love bracelet with a wavy type design bracelet like this. 

If not, what are everyones thoughts on it? Will it go together or clash? I'm considering a regular sized gold or the small gold love bracelet.


----------



## Egel

scheurin said:


> Hereto attached. Sry about the wristband, mandatory at university.


Thank you so much for the picture. Now there finally is a correct mental image whenever I see it in my minds eye


----------



## DustyRoseInk

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just wanted to chime in, my first two Love bracelets were also for our 10 year anniversary! 10 must be the lucky number! ❤


What a coincidence! Which ones did you get?


----------



## DustyRoseInk

yayaisnan said:


> Size 16 looks better aesthetically in my opinion!


I agree, size 16 looks better.


----------



## jacquelyn7

Purrsey said:


> Congrats on the plunge.
> 
> maybe it's just photo color turn out ...but i agree too RG looks so nice on you. Which color do you gravitate?
> 
> based on 1.5cm allowance, 16 sounds perfect. Wear both and try walking around the store. But wear one at a time on the same wrist because usually our two wrist sizes can be different.


I rather like the yellow gold cos it’s a classic but everyone I have shown the photos to said RG suits me better. Including the SA as well  thank you for your tips! I don’t live near a Cartier boutique so might need to get a trip planned soon.


----------



## MaggyH

DustyRoseInk said:


> What a coincidence! Which ones did you get?


My first Love bracelet was also for my 10th wedding anniversary


----------



## DustyRoseInk

MaggyH said:


> My first Love bracelet was also for my 10th wedding anniversary


Wow! It’s really nice to see how much we have in common! Great minds think alike! I‘ve been coming here to research for years but am new at posting. I think I’ve found my people!


----------



## XCCX

Swanky said:


> I don’t prefer that size BML in that stacked personally, I like the smaller one stacked.


I agree


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Applely said:


> Indeed it is! Which two did you get?



Regular Love bracelets in YG and PG. And I think a tennis bracelet would make a great addition to your stack! I got my tennis bracelet for my birthday, 8 months after my Love bracelets and I love it! I think you would too (:






Lanier said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion about choosing the color for the Love bracelet, but I’m curious how everyone decided what color gold to go with? Did you pick which one you just liked more? Or choose based on which one looked better with your skin tone?
> 
> I gravitate towards the rose gold, but I think the yellow gold “pops” more on my skin (which is pale with a lot of red/rosy undertones). Sometimes I feel like the RG blends in too much with my skintone. Maybe I need both LOL.



When I purchased my Loves in the boutique, I had no intentions of leaving with two at the same time. I tried on both YG and PG and both popped on my olive skin tone and I couldn’t resist either metal it was too hard to choose so I bought both and it was the best choice I’ve ever made! Get both if you’re able to!!



DustyRoseInk said:


> What a coincidence! Which ones did you get?



Regular Love bracelets in YG and PG. I posted a photo above (:


----------



## DustyRoseInk

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Regular Love bracelets in YG and PG. And I think a tennis bracelet would make a great addition to your stack! I got my tennis bracelet for my birthday, 8 months after my Love bracelets and I love it! I think you would too (:
> 
> View attachment 5267416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I purchased my Loves in the boutique, I had no intentions of leaving with two at the same time. I tried on both YG and PG and both popped on my olive skin tone and I couldn’t resist either metal it was too hard to choose so I bought both and it was the best choice I’ve ever made! Get both if you’re able to!!
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Love bracelets in YG and PG. I posted a photo above (:


Your stack is beautiful!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

DustyRoseInk said:


> Your stack is beautiful!



Thank you so much! (:


----------



## bunnylips

I know Cartier LOVE bracelets are manufactured in a variety of different countries. Is the bracelet engraved with the "Made In Paris" or "Made In Italy" stamp? If so would someone mind taking a photo?  Thank you so much.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

bunnylips said:


> I know Cartier LOVE bracelets are manufactured in a variety of different countries. Is the bracelet engraved with the "Made In Paris" or "Made In Italy" stamp? If so would someone mind taking a photo?  Thank you so much.


Each factory has a stamp which would be a symbol, letters, or both.  The diamond shaped stamps are used in France. A rectangular stamp with a * and letters and numbers is Italy.  There was another discussion on this forum with examples from France, Italy, and elsewhere.


----------



## scheurin

Exactly, and moreover if you buy: On the label the SA usually takes off there is the country of origin.


----------



## DustyRoseInk

ggnyc said:


> Two things!
> 
> Yesterday I looked down and noticed my Cartier SM love hanging off my wrist. I initially thought the lock mechanism was still in the lock position but I subsequently realized that it had somehow come unlocked by itself! I am now super worried about wearing it and losing it. Honestly I feel like it never locked properly - it just didn’t feel secure. It kind of moved/clicked back and forth. Do you think Cartier would consider taking it back and giving me a credit so I could get a Regular size instead?
> 
> Secondly, it’s the first time I’ve taken it off in 6 months and I’m wondering if it’s tarnished or just dirty. It looks awful! Pics attached.
> View attachment 5224805
> View attachment 5224806
> View attachment 5224805
> View attachment 5224806


Was wondering what Cartier said about the peeling? I hope it worked out.


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Purrsey said:


> Before and after polishing with the cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162285
> View attachment 5162286
> View attachment 5162287


Anyone know if you can use this on RG?


----------



## NY2LA

DustyRoseInk said:


> Anyone know if you can use this on RG?


Yes, I use it all the time on my RG bracelet


----------



## scheurin

Yes of course


----------



## DustyRoseInk

NY2LA said:


> Yes, I use it all the time on my RG bracelet


Good deal! Thanks!!! The sterling silver cloths work great on my Tiffany’s pieces. Was hoping their gold cloths work the same magic on Cartiers!


----------



## gnarlynari

My love bracelet was stuck on one side (screw is extremely difficult to screw on) but I finally got it off with a longer screwdriver, not without scratching it *sigh* My question is if I should put some kind of lubricant in that screw or what I should do so that I can get it on and off easier next time. Anyone have advice?


----------



## Chaton

gnarlynari said:


> My love bracelet was stuck on one side (screw is extremely difficult to screw on) but I finally got it off with a longer screwdriver, not without scratching it *sigh* My question is if I should put some kind of lubricant in that screw or what I should do so that I can get it on and off easier next time. Anyone have advice?



I wouldn’t put any lubricant on it.  

I would wash it gently with dishwashing liquid (no phosphates) and water to clean out any debris that may be stuck around the screw area or you can use the cleaning kit and toothbrush provided by Cartier.

Personally, I clean mine with the first method occasionally.


----------



## gnarlynari

Chaton said:


> I wouldn’t put any lubricant on it.
> 
> I would wash it gently with dishwashing liquid (no phosphates) and water to clean out any debris that may be stuck around the screw area or you can use the cleaning kit and toothbrush provided by Cartier.
> 
> Personally, I clean mine with the first method occasionally.


It was my first time wearing the bracelet when taking it apart for the first time I had a lot of trouble but taking it off was even worse. It is unlikely that debris is in there after wearing it one day. Do you think there is another way to ensure I won’t have the same issue taking it on/off?


----------



## Chaton

gnarlynari said:


> It was my first time wearing the bracelet when taking it apart for the first time I had a lot of trouble but taking it off was even worse. It is unlikely that debris is in there after wearing it one day. Do you think there is another way to ensure I won’t have the same issue taking it on/off?



That’s unusual.  I would take it back to Cartier and have them help you or get an exchange.


----------



## XCCX

Hello everyone! I know this will sound too OCDish/silly but does anyone worry that some of the fabrics we wear sometimes could scratch the love bracelet?


----------



## yayaisnan

XCCX said:


> Hello everyone! I know this will sound too OCDish/silly but does anyone worry that some of the fabrics we wear sometimes could scratch the love bracelet?


noo i've given up lol


----------



## XCCX

yayaisnan said:


> noo i've given up lol


Good for you lol


----------



## Chaton

XCCX said:


> Hello everyone! I know this will sound too OCDish/silly but does anyone worry that some of the fabrics we wear sometimes could scratch the love bracelet?



No, because I consider that normal, hairline scratches and nothing that would cause a major scratch.

I would not worry about it or let it concern you, and this is coming from a person that doesn’t like scratches either!


----------



## Rockysmom

XCCX said:


> Hello everyone! I know this will sound too OCDish/silly but does anyone worry that some of the fabrics we wear sometimes could scratch the love bracelet?



No, just buy a Fabulustre cloth and you can work out most scratches and shine up your Love easily


----------



## Rockysmom

gnarlynari said:


> My love bracelet was stuck on one side (screw is extremely difficult to screw on) but I finally got it off with a longer screwdriver, not without scratching it *sigh* My question is if I should put some kind of lubricant in that screw or what I should do so that I can get it on and off easier next time. Anyone have advice?



I find screwing on the Love is a science. you have to screw each side kind of equally. They have to be locked in place 100% or else it won't screw on correctly. It takes practice but for sure wouldn't use lubricant.


----------



## Purrsey

XCCX said:


> Hello everyone! I know this will sound too OCDish/silly but does anyone worry that some of the fabrics we wear sometimes could scratch the love bracelet?


Hello back.
What kind of fabric would scratch the love?

not sure if this is any relevant but I'm usually annoyed when I wear my mini Balenciaga crossbody. Because the bag has so many hardware, I will be wary.


----------



## tresjoliebags

XCCX said:


> Hello everyone! I know this will sound too OCDish/silly but does anyone worry that some of the fabrics we wear sometimes could scratch the love bracelet?



No, it's inevitable the bracelet will scratch. I don't have the desire to baby my jewelry. I find the imperfections lovely and love the patina that mine has developed over the years. Enjoy yours and don't worry too much about it!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

XCCX said:


> Hello everyone! I know this will sound too OCDish/silly but does anyone worry that some of the fabrics we wear sometimes could scratch the love bracelet?



This is an interesting topic! Fabrics haven’t bothered me or how much I toss and turn in my sleep and I know I’m rubbing them all over my bed sheets but I will share one thing that scares me. Zippers! I just can’t bring myself to wear my leather jacket that has a lot of zippers/hardware because my specific jacket has ROUGH zippers. I always make sure to wear a long sleeve top underneath my leather jacket because it literally irks me to know that the zippers by the arm/wrist area could scratch right over my bracelets. That’s the only thing I worry about though, everything else I don’t even bother anymore lol.


----------



## XCCX

Thank you so much for all the replies ladies!
It’s insane that the fabric I’m worried about is just tweed with metallic threads 
See, I don’t mind normal daily wear and tear but I just try to stay away from the avoidable if that makes sense.. the zipper is a good example of that!
@cmadtmifyb0623 @tresjoliebags @Purrsey @Rockysmom @Chaton


----------



## yayaisnan

I thought I didn’t care about scratches but I just noticed this HUGE one! I’m fine with hairline scratches but this one is massive wtffff ( anyone have a similar one ?


----------



## XCCX

yayaisnan said:


> I thought I didn’t care about scratches but I just noticed this HUGE one! I’m fine with hairline scratches but this one is massive wtffff ( anyone have a similar one ?


There’s no attachment..


----------



## yayaisnan

XCCX said:


> There’s no attachment..


Just added


----------



## americanroyal89

yayaisnan said:


> I thought I didn’t care about scratches but I just noticed this HUGE one! I’m fine with hairline scratches but this one is massive wtffff ( anyone have a similar one ?
> 
> View attachment 5280079


Scuffs are the worst! I have one that I’m currently waiting for the patina to catch up and blend.


----------



## Purrsey

yayaisnan said:


> I thought I didn’t care about scratches but I just noticed this HUGE one! I’m fine with hairline scratches but this one is massive wtffff ( anyone have a similar one ?
> 
> View attachment 5280079


Joining you in the scuff-club. Mine is actually combo club with scuff stacked on scratch.
Of course I'm totally bothered but life goes on


----------



## scheurin

americanroyal89 said:


> Scuffs are the worst! I have one that I’m currently waiting for the patina to catch up and blend.



Why's that?


----------



## Cat Fondler

yayaisnan said:


> I thought I didn’t care about scratches but I just noticed this HUGE one! I’m fine with hairline scratches but this one is massive wtffff ( anyone have a similar one ?
> 
> View attachment 5280079


My love had a similar scuff but over the last few weeks it has become less noticeable. I guess it wasn’t too deep. Hopefully yours does the same.


----------



## americanroyal89

scheurin said:


> Why's that?


I feel like they are the worst because they are hard to blend. They stand out more. It takes a lot of hairline scratches to develop the patina over them. I got a slight scuff on mine over the summer and it’s still pretty noticeable, and it’s not even a deep scuff.


----------



## yayaisnan

americanroyal89 said:


> I feel like they are the worst because they are hard to blend. They stand out more. It takes a lot of hairline scratches to develop the patina over them. I got a slight scuff on mine over the summer and it’s still pretty noticeable, and it’s not even a deep scuff.


Yeah the hairline scratches don’t bother me but this stands out a lot! :/


----------



## yayaisnan

Purrsey said:


> Joining you in the scuff-club. Mine is actually combo club with scuff stacked on scratch.
> Of course I'm totally bothered but life goes on
> 
> View attachment 5280222


Ughh scuff twins lol


----------



## Chaton

americanroyal89 said:


> I feel like they are the worst because they are hard to blend. They stand out more. It takes a lot of hairline scratches to develop the patina over them. I got a slight scuff on mine over the summer and it’s still pretty noticeable, and it’s not even a deep scuff.



I agree.  I had my scuff buffed out when I had my bracelet sent to NYC for engraving.  

I have some minor horizontal scratches on my Small Love, and I don’t find them as bothersome as a scuff - perhaps because the scuff appears more noticeable and also dulls that area of the gold so it loses its shine quality.

I called the 800 number recently and the rep told me something that I can’t verify, but she stated that Cartier had told all the boutiques awhile back to send back all the cleaning kits but many boutiques kept them.  She stated Cartier was changing out the cloth in them with a better cloth that actually cleans the gold better.

I tried to verify this information this week while vacationing in Honolulu, but the SA had no knowledge about this information at all. 

The rep on the phone also told me that I could get a similar cloth online.  She would not disclose the name or online store, only telling me they ship 1 day!  I’m assuming she means Amazon, which she verified!  I’m thinking I may order this cloth, which I know many users on this forum have mentioned using on their gold in order to remove the tarnish on my Cartier earrings, which she claims would work with a good rub!  I’m assuming it removes a small amount of gold. 

In store, they did the cleaning but that has never removed the tarnish on my earrings in the past nor did it this time.  Cartier told me they could remove the tarnish in NYC and restore them to as “new” for $190 and the SA stated he had only seen this oxidation happen on some watches.  

However, I know gold can tarnish but I’m just shocked that it is to this state on the area that touches the back of my ear.  I can only assume it will happen again so I passed on sending them to NYC. 

Therefore, I’m thinking I could try the cloth on my earrings.  

Perhaps this cloth may work out the scuff to some extent for your bracelet or maybe try it on some other gold item first to test it prior to using it on your Love bracelet is my thought if it really bothers you.


----------



## thatsmypurse!

Hello - Does anyone know if the Cartier love bangle with diamonds (4 or 10) is the same thickness as the normal bangle? I know that they are the same width, so just wondering about the thickness of the bracelet. Thank you!


----------



## Chaton

thatsmypurse! said:


> Hello - Does anyone know if the Cartier love bangle with diamonds (4 or 10) is the same thickness as the normal bangle? I know that they are the same width, so just wondering about the thickness of the bracelet. Thank you!



You can refer to page 671, where I posted the info I received from Cartier.






						Cartier LOVE *Bracelet* Discussion Thread!
					

I think the diameter or shape is slightly different. Here are some pictures. It might be a little hard to tell since one is rose gold and one is yellow gold. I double checked and they both say 17 so I’m confused.        It’s quite a difference indeed! May I ask if both come from a cartier boutique?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## scheurin

I only know for bracelets: yes


----------



## candle

Hi-I have a question and need a lot of help…..I wear a datejust all silver with diamond markers on my left arm along with my platinum/diamond wedding rings(nothing over top, just a 1ct solitaire)
On my right I just wear a white gold 4mm ring interspersed with small diamonds(diamonds are from 2 deceased relatives rings-a I had one made for my dd). I also wear diamond stud earrings. 
Anyway, thoughts on: small WG love with 4 diamonds, bml WG bracelet
small yellow gold love no diamonds, bml yellow gold bracelet
regular yellow gold love bracelet-though i am not positive about that being on all the time. I lift, run and play tennis and do take my watch/right ring off. I also have a diamond pendant i wear at times. The more i read the more I am confused!! I was looking at VCA (bc in a way i feel all diamond(y)but am not there in my heart I think. Anyway-thanks in advance!!!
i am not sure if I posted correctly above so I copied and pasted…sorry…
Also, I can move my Rolex to my right hand as Iam left hand dominate. I switch my watch up with my Apple Watch for 50% of the time. Ok. I think that’s all(for now). Love this site AND looking at all the ahmazing photos!!


----------



## Chaton

Chaton said:


> I agree.  I had my scuff buffed out when I had my bracelet sent to NYC for engraving.
> 
> I have some minor horizontal scratches on my Small Love, and I don’t find them as bothersome as a scuff - perhaps because the scuff appears more noticeable and also dulls that area of the gold so it loses its shine quality.
> 
> I called the 800 number recently and the rep told me something that I can’t verify, but she stated that Cartier had told all the boutiques awhile back to send back all the cleaning kits but many boutiques kept them.  She stated Cartier was changing out the cloth in them with a better cloth that actually cleans the gold better.
> 
> I tried to verify this information this week while vacationing in Honolulu, but the SA had no knowledge about this information at all.
> 
> The rep on the phone also told me that I could get a similar cloth online.  She would not disclose the name or online store, only telling me they ship 1 day!  I’m assuming she means Amazon, which she verified!  I’m thinking I may order this cloth, which I know many users on this forum have mentioned using on their gold in order to remove the tarnish on my Cartier earrings, which she claims would work with a good rub!  I’m assuming it removes a small amount of gold.
> 
> In store, they did the cleaning but that has never removed the tarnish on my earrings in the past nor did it this time.  Cartier told me they could remove the tarnish in NYC and restore them to as “new” for $190 and the SA stated he had only seen this oxidation happen on some watches.
> 
> However, I know gold can tarnish but I’m just shocked that it is to this state on the area that touches the back of my ear.  I can only assume it will happen again so I passed on sending them to NYC.
> 
> Therefore, I’m thinking I could try the cloth on my earrings.
> 
> Perhaps this cloth may work out the scuff to some extent for your bracelet or maybe try it on some other gold item first to test it prior to using it on your Love bracelet is my thought if it really bothers you.



Update: 

The cloth removed all the tarnish on my Diamants Legers earrings!  It was so easy and now I can actually see the serial number again!

Apparently, the other side of the cloth will add shine/buffing but I didn’t want to use it.

The difference of the before and after is AMAZING!


----------



## bagloverss

Chaton said:


> Update:
> 
> The cloth removed all the tarnish on my Diamants Legers earrings!  It was so easy and now I can actually see the serial number again!
> 
> Apparently, the other side of the cloth will add shine/buffing but I didn’t want to use it.
> 
> The difference of the before and after is AMAZING!



Hi! I have my first Love on the way. Can you tell me the name of this cloth? 

Also follow up question. I got a size 16 in the bracelet. If I decide to stack with additional Loves in the future do I continue to buy 16s? I would think so but I am unsure.

Thank you!


----------



## Chaton

bagloverss said:


> Hi! I have my first Love on the way. Can you tell me the name of this cloth?
> 
> Also follow up question. I got a size 16 in the bracelet. If I decide to stack with additional Loves in the future do I continue to buy 16s? I would think so but I am unsure.
> 
> Thank you!



Hi - congrats on your new purchase!

Please see the pic enclosed for gold jewelry and yes, you would continue purchasing the same size if you continue to purchase Love bracelets so they align perfectly.

I don’t use this on my Love bracelets as I just shower with them and occasionally use dishwashing liquid on them while they are on my arm.  

I would only use this sparingly and to remove tarnish, but I know others use this cloth on their Loves.


----------



## Purrsey

I'm using the cloth occasionally too. It can't really make scratches/scuff go away but does a simple decent polish.

haven't tried on tarnished pieces -I wonder can it be used on my tarnished Speedy hardware??


----------



## Chaton

Purrsey said:


> I'm using the cloth occasionally too. It can't really make scratches/scuff go away but does a simple decent polish.
> 
> haven't tried on tarnished pieces -I wonder can it be used on my tarnished Speedy hardware??



I don’t know what Speedy hardware is, but if it’s gold, I would assume that you can.


----------



## nicole0612

Purrsey said:


> I'm using the cloth occasionally too. It can't really make scratches/scuff go away but does a simple decent polish.
> 
> haven't tried on tarnished pieces -I wonder can it be used on my tarnished Speedy hardware??


I think so, I used it on the hardware on a Kelly bag recently.


----------



## scheurin

nicole0612 said:


> I think so, I used it on the hardware on a Kelly bag recently.



Wow ... "that" worked? I mean the Kelly is just coated. Didn't you rub off the precious metal and see now the steel core??


----------



## nicole0612

scheurin said:


> Wow ... "that" worked? I mean the Kelly is just coated. Didn't you rub off the precious metal and see now the steel core??


No, not at all.


----------



## paris54531

Chaton said:


> Update:
> 
> The cloth removed all the tarnish on my Diamants Legers earrings!  It was so easy and now I can actually see the serial number again!
> 
> Apparently, the other side of the cloth will add shine/buffing but I didn’t want to use it.
> 
> The difference of the before and after is AMAZING!



Can we see the before and after??  @Chaton


----------



## Chaton

paris54531 said:


> Can we see the before and after??  @Chaton



Unfortunately, I do not have pics of the difference, but I can tell you the backs were very badly tarnished and blackened looking since I have had the earrings since 2014.

Previously, I had used dishwashing soap and water and soaked them and even had Cartier clean them several times in store and nothing worked!

However, using the lighter side of the cloth completely made the tarnish go away so it’s well worth it.


----------



## Purrsey

paris54531 said:


> Can we see the before and after??  @Chaton


I sometimes use the purple side (the buff side? not the polish side). It does a nice job to just clean off built up dirt/oil with before n after pics. But I'm guessing any micro fibre cloth would do the trick.


----------



## Purrsey

The cloth has no effect on LV hardware. Because it's not gold in the first place.
The buff side does help to clean it. Anyway it's common for LV hardware to fade like this (and especially I haven't used it for the whole covid period). Will see how if I ever want/need to replace this speedy 25 hardware.

before and after.


----------



## mi.kay

I scuffed mine against my macbook and buffed it out with the Cape Cod polishing cloth, it didn't remove the scuff completely but it looks much better after the buff. I didn't have to rub the bracelet aggressively on the cloth.


----------



## mackinacisland

particularp said:


> I didn't get any advice from my SA but I did find a post about using the Connoisseurs jewelry wipes to clear away marks. I thought my bracelet was getting scratched really quickly but it turned out to be other marks. After 7 months, there are some small scratches from wear but not nearly as bad as I thought it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Thanks! Going to get Connoisseurs.  Received no advice either.


----------



## mackinacisland

quakeroatmeal said:


> I have heard the Love Bracelet is a bit annoying to travel with. I'm flying for the first time since I got my bracelet last month. Do I really need to bring my screwdriver?


Sets off alarms in security…they always wand me .. No big deal though.


----------



## scheurin

Same. Not an issue at all!


----------



## mackinacisland

ggnyc said:


> Two things!
> 
> Yesterday I looked down and noticed my Cartier SM love hanging off my wrist. I initially thought the lock mechanism was still in the lock position but I subsequently realized that it had somehow come unlocked by itself! I am now super worried about wearing it and losing it. Honestly I feel like it never locked properly - it just didn’t feel secure. It kind of moved/clicked back and forth. Do you think Cartier would consider taking it back and giving me a credit so I could get a Regular size instead?
> 
> Secondly, it’s the first time I’ve taken it off in 6 months and I’m wondering if it’s tarnished or just dirty. It looks awful! Pics attached.
> View attachment 5224805
> View attachment 5224806
> View attachment 5224805
> View attachment 5224806


That definitely doesn’t look right.. Take back to Cartier.


----------



## mackinacisland

Gunia17 said:


> hi I need your help. Please help me to choose, which stack looks the best. Thank you


#3


----------



## bluebird03

Gunia17 said:


> hi I need your help. Please help me to choose, which stack looks the best. Thank you


#1


----------



## mackinacisland

I recently took my Love bracelet into  Cartier because one screw would not stay tightened… even then it never felt secure and still had wiggle room in the closure… Cartier charged me $400 to repair the bracelet.. which I thought was ridiculous coming from such a reputable company as Cartier. This is my second bracelet, the first one I’ve never had problem with at all.


----------



## ggnyc

mackinacisland said:


> I recently took my Love bracelet into  Cartier because one screw would not stay tightened… even then it never felt secure and still had wiggle room in the closure… Cartier charged me $400 to repair the bracelet.. which I thought was ridiculous coming from such a reputable company as Cartier. This is my second bracelet, the first one I’ve never had problem with at all.


Wow  I’m sorry you are having problems with it. I ended up buying a new regular love and have to constantly tighten it.


----------



## yayaisnan

mackinacisland said:


> I recently took my Love bracelet into  Cartier because one screw would not stay tightened… even then it never felt secure and still had wiggle room in the closure… Cartier charged me $400 to repair the bracelet.. which I thought was ridiculous coming from such a reputable company as Cartier. This is my second bracelet, the first one I’ve never had problem with at all.


What?!! That’s insane. It should be free. They also have the love enhancement for free that’s a new mechanism !


----------



## scheurin

Yeah, you should complain about that you had to pay


----------



## XCCX

I’ve noticed that Cartier constantly updates their website, I believe the details attached are new and wanted to share


----------



## americanroyal89

XCCX said:


> I’ve noticed that Cartier constantly updates their website, I believe the details attached are new and wanted to share
> 
> View attachment 5292473


Oh that’s interesting. I wonder why there is a difference between the recommended times you can polish white and yellow gold….and how they didn’t mention how many times for rose gold.
I personally don’t plan on polishing for a very long time as I love the patina look. But I’m curious about their reasoning.


----------



## XCCX

americanroyal89 said:


> Oh that’s interesting. I wonder why there is a difference between the recommended times you can polish white and yellow gold….and how they didn’t mention how many times for rose gold.
> I personally don’t plan on polishing for a very long time as I love the patina look. But I’m curious about their reasoning.


Also the fact that they recommend the quick shine service on rose/yellow golds only not white.
I did the quick shine service on both my plain YG and WG. The YG came back looking better but I was thinking that could be because the WG one had deeper scratches to begin with.


----------



## space12

Hi all!
Got my first Love a few days ago, but have noticed that the screws keep coming loose. I wear it usually stacked with this Chrome Hearts bracelet, and when I take that off the screws are fine. I’m wondering if the two hitting eachother is causing the screws to come loose? Is this normal or is there anything that can be done?


----------



## Cat Fondler

space12 said:


> Hi all!
> Got my first Love a few days ago, but have noticed that the screws keep coming loose. I wear it usually stacked with this Chrome Hearts bracelet, and when I take that off the screws are fine. I’m wondering if the two hitting eachother is causing the screws to come loose? Is this normal or is there anything that can be done?


a very interesting combo and it looks great in you!
It’s normal for the screws to require tightening early on, especially if stacking. Just keep checking them and tighten them. I’ve had my classic love 3 years and I rarely need to tighten the screws anymore, and I stack with with a thin love most of the time. If you can get to a boutique, they can tighten the screws with a more substantial screwdriver than came with the bracelet.


----------



## space12

Cat Fondler said:


> a very interesting combo and it looks great in you!
> It’s normal for the screws to require tightening early on, especially if stacking. Just keep checking them and tighten them. I’ve had my classic love 3 years and I rarely need to tighten the screws anymore, and I stack with with a thin love most of the time. If you can get to a boutique, they can tighten the screws with a more substantial screwdriver than came with the bracelet.


Thanks so much! I have been tightening on my own, but may head to a boutique and see if they can tighten it more for me.


----------



## thatsmypurse!

Hello I currently have a rg bangle and am wanting to add a wg bangle for stacking purposes. I would love to know the group’s thoughts as to whether I should get the wg bangle with 4 diamonds or without. I’m a pretty casual person and will probably just wear this stack on an every day basis. Thank you!


----------



## Purrsey

Of course with diamonds. 
It adds more interest that way.


----------



## honhon

i wear 10 diamond WG with plain YG and loving WG with diamonds


----------



## Gunia17

hiPlease help me to decide: which stack looks betterThank you


----------



## lovecartier

Gunia17 said:


> hiPlease help me to decide: which stack looks betterThank you


I love the third one - two classic loves.


----------



## lovecartier

thatsmypurse! said:


> Hello I currently have a rg bangle and am wanting to add a wg bangle for stacking purposes. I would love to know the group’s thoughts as to whether I should get the wg bangle with 4 diamonds or without. I’m a pretty casual person and will probably just wear this stack on an every day basis. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5293445
> View attachment 5293446


As my mother once said to me, "Diamonds go with everything."


----------



## Lux.

space12 said:


> Hi all!
> Got my first Love a few days ago, but have noticed that the screws keep coming loose. I wear it usually stacked with this Chrome Hearts bracelet, and when I take that off the screws are fine. I’m wondering if the two hitting eachother is causing the screws to come loose? Is this normal or is there anything that can be done?



Loctite Low Strength is also an option. I got that tip from avcbob here. Used it on my bracelet after struggling with the screws for years and now I never have issues with it.


----------



## Chaton

Gunia17 said:


> hiPlease help me to decide: which stack looks betterThank you



I agree with @lovecartier.  I like the two classics best.  I have a similar trio - two classics and a thin.  I never did like the look of a thin with a classic nor did I like the look of classic-thin-classic as I thought it was too much (for me anyway).  Additionally, if you are wearing a loose fit, the thin will slide under the classic and "jump" positions, which I did not like.

I just wear my two classics, and I think it's the perfect combo and symmetry.


----------



## Chaton

Lux. said:


> Loctite Low Strength is also an option. I got that tip from avcbob here. Used it on my bracelet after struggling with the screws for years and now I never have issues with it.



I also got my "tip" from @avcbob and use Loctite.  Stacking will cause more vibrations which will loosen the screws more @space12.  It may seem weird to have to apply glue/Loctite, but once you wrap your head around the idea, it's a lifesaver!


----------



## bluebird03

i like #2


Gunia17 said:


> hiPlease help me to decide: which stack looks betterThank you


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

thatsmypurse! said:


> Hello I currently have a rg bangle and am wanting to add a wg bangle for stacking purposes. I would love to know the group’s thoughts as to whether I should get the wg bangle with 4 diamonds or without. I’m a pretty casual person and will probably just wear this stack on an every day basis. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5293445
> View attachment 5293446



4 diamonds for sure!


----------



## Purrsey

Gunia17 said:


> hiPlease help me to decide: which stack looks betterThank you


#3 as i think it looks best on you.


----------



## CLSparkle23

Has anyone had to move up to blue loctite? I have tried purple twice with the longest time without my screws loosening being maybe 3 months. I think I need to try blue now. Any thoughts???


----------



## Chaton

CLSparkle23 said:


> Has anyone had to move up to blue loctite? I have tried purple twice with the longest time without my screws loosening being maybe 3 months. I think I need to try blue now. Any thoughts???



Hi,

I use BLUE Loctite on both of my classics.  I called Loctite myself and spoke with a representative, who was very informed.  It is stronger than purple but still not permanent and removable.  Let me know if you have any other questions.

Note:  Also, after application, don't get it wet for 24 hrs. so it can set.  Good Luck!


----------



## CLSparkle23

Chaton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use BLUE Loctite on both of my classics.  I called Loctite myself and spoke with a representative, who was very informed.  It is stronger than purple but still not permanent and removable.  Let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Note:  Also, after application, don't get it wet for 24 hrs. so it can set.  Good Luck!


Thank you for your response. I just ordered the blue loctite. I would rather be safe then sorry, plus I never take my bracelet off


----------



## Purrsey

6mths into my love, I haven't tightened the screws in 3weeks. Hope it's a good sign.


----------



## Leo the Lion

space12 said:


> Hi all!
> Got my first Love a few days ago, but have noticed that the screws keep coming loose. I wear it usually stacked with this Chrome Hearts bracelet, and when I take that off the screws are fine. I’m wondering if the two hitting eachother is causing the screws to come loose? Is this normal or is there anything that can be done?


Mine became loose the first 2-3 weeks and crazy enough since September it hasn't changed. I monitor the direction of the line on the screw head. My SA said it takes a few weeks or months to wear in. You should be fine! Looks FAB!


----------



## mi.kay

I've been reading this thread for a long time and I'm pretty aware of loctite and was prepared to use it, better safe than sorry. 

When i got my Love, my SA told me to monitor it closely for the first few weeks and tighten it every once in a while. I did check on it every day for the first week, to see if I was able to screw it any tighter but I didn't have to because the screws didn't bulge. 

It's been 3 months and so far it hasn't loosened even a bit. I should add that I do not stack it with other jewelry. I wear it 24/7 and have gone swimming, boxing, gym, to the sand dunes, washing hands regularly too.


----------



## Xoxo_t

Diamonds for the white gold love over the regular!! The plain white gold love is not bright, it’s kind of grey steel shade instead.  The diamond pieces are rhodium plated so it’s much brighter!


----------



## Siu2786

Hi everyone! I’m new to cartier and getting my first love bracelet. Should I get the rose gold plain or with 4 diamonds? Not sure if the diamonds are worth the price difference. Thoughts please? Thanks all


----------



## Swanky

It’s really up to you! 

My DH got to decide for me lol
He went in to get a Classic Love but decided on the small with 6 diamonds because he preferred it. 
I like the 4 diamonds, but don’t prefer the full diamonds because I like seeing the screws.


----------



## CLSparkle23

mi.kay said:


> I've been reading this thread for a long time and I'm pretty aware of loctite and was prepared to use it, better safe than sorry.
> 
> When i got my Love, my SA told me to monitor it closely for the first few weeks and tighten it every once in a while. I did check on it every day for the first week, to see if I was able to screw it any tighter but I didn't have to because the screws didn't bulge.
> 
> It's been 3 months and so far it hasn't loosened even a bit. I should add that I do not stack it with other jewelry. I wear it 24/7 and have gone swimming, boxing, gym, to the sand dunes, washing hands regularly too.


Hi, 
i had my classic love for an entire year without any issues. Once the year was up it would loosen so much almost daily that I had no choice but to use Loctite. Just an FYI to always be aware because unfortunately it may happen. I hope for you it doesn’t! Enjoy your bracelet, I LOVE mine!


----------



## Chaton

CLSparkle23 said:


> Hi,
> i had my classic love for an entire year without any issues. Once the year was up it would loosen so much almost daily that I had no choice but to use Loctite. Just an FYI to always be aware because unfortunately it may happen. I hope for you it doesn’t! Enjoy your bracelet, I LOVE mine!



I agree.  Once it starts to loosen, it seems to continue to do so more frequently.  Mine was fine until I started stacking.  There’s also the natural vibrations of arm movement over time that can cause loose screws even without stacking.

It’s the nature of screws to loosen in the face of constant movement/vibrations and lack of friction.

Screws need some sort of friction/tension such as a thread locker or debris (dirt, sand, elements, etc) when faced with constant movement over time to stay tightened.

The driving force that made me truly consider Loctite was after playing tennis for one hour and by the end of play, the screws were practically completely undone (even with a wristband on).  That scared me so much that my last resort and peace of mind was using Loctite.

Side Note:  The Loctite specialist I spoke to also asked about something “blind” - I didn’t quite catch the terminology but asked her to explain.  Essentially, she was asking me if this screw is exposed to air or sealed tight.  Considering the new model of the screws seems to have that “smiley face” in the back, perhaps that creates air exposure.  It may be one of the reasons the Loctite may have a long time drying fully so try not to get the bracelet wet for at least 24 hrs. and air dry as long as possible!


----------



## Jinsun

Hello. Quick question. For those who ordered any bracelets online, did you get a travel pouch?


----------



## Chaton

Jinsun said:


> Hello. Quick question. For those who ordered any bracelets online, did you get a travel pouch?



No, orders online almost never include a travel pouch (if I'm recalling correctly) or cleaning kit.  I always emailed them with my online order number, etc and requested it afterwards and have always gotten them from Cartier.  

Additionally, when I did purchase something in person, I never thought to request pouches or cleaning kits at the time so before the pandemic I also requested pouches for other items via email with my online order request, and they also sent them.  I've always had a great experience ordering online and contacting customer service via email.


----------



## Jinsun

Chaton said:


> No, orders online almost never include a travel pouch (if I'm recalling correctly) or cleaning kit.  I always emailed them with my online order number, etc and requested it afterwards and have always gotten them from Cartier.
> 
> Additionally, when I did purchase something in person, I never thought to request pouches or cleaning kits at the time so before the pandemic I also requested pouches for other items via email with my online order request, and they also sent them.  I've always had a great experience ordering online and contacting customer service via email.



Yes. After I posted I went ahead and called CS. They said the same thing, has to be requested. She put the request in and hopefully I will receive one. 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Chaton

Jinsun said:


> Yes. After I posted I went ahead and called CS. They said the same thing, has to be requested. She put the request in and hopefully I will receive one.
> 
> Thanks for your reply



No problem.  Another piece of advice - you should actually email them because it creates a paper trail.  I have also made purchases on the phone and whenever I requested those items, the rep on the phone either told me they can't send them, they will send it (never got it) or they are not in stock.

I strongly advise that you send customer service an email.  Good Luck!


----------



## XCCX

thatsmypurse! said:


> Hello I currently have a rg bangle and am wanting to add a wg bangle for stacking purposes. I would love to know the group’s thoughts as to whether I should get the wg bangle with 4 diamonds or without. I’m a pretty casual person and will probably just wear this stack on an every day basis. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5293445
> View attachment 5293446


With diamonds


----------



## Santal90

Hi everyone, I’ve searched the forum for an answer to my question but without success. My well meaning husband purchased a love bracelet with 4 diamonds for me last year - however it did slip his mind that I work in healthcare (meaning bare below the elbows - no watches, bracelets, etc) as a result, I only wear my love bracelet when I am off work. Does anyone have a similar experience, screwing it off and back on at least once a week? I understand it will probably strip the screws eventually but I wonder how long that will be. Jealous of those that get to wear their lovely bracelets on a daily basis!


----------



## lovecartier

Santal90 said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve searched the forum for an answer to my question but without success. My well meaning husband purchased a love bracelet with 4 diamonds for me last year - however it did slip his mind that I work in healthcare (meaning bare below the elbows - no watches, bracelets, etc) as a result, I only wear my love bracelet when I am off work. Does anyone have a similar experience, screwing it off and back on at least once a week? I understand it will probably strip the screws eventually but I wonder how long that will be. Jealous of those that get to wear their lovely bracelets on a daily basis!


The cuff is designed for you!


----------



## Santal90

lovecartier said:


> The cuff is designed for you!


Yes I would agree. But I’d hate to part with my classic love for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Chaton

Santal90 said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve searched the forum for an answer to my question but without success. My well meaning husband purchased a love bracelet with 4 diamonds for me last year - however it did slip his mind that I work in healthcare (meaning bare below the elbows - no watches, bracelets, etc) as a result, I only wear my love bracelet when I am off work. Does anyone have a similar experience, screwing it off and back on at least once a week? I understand it will probably strip the screws eventually but I wonder how long that will be. Jealous of those that get to wear their lovely bracelets on a daily basis!



Since it's hard to determine or predict when a screw may get stripped, I think you should just enjoy your Love when you are able to wear it and just take care when you place it off and on by trying not to over-tightening the screws or causing any damage to the nail head, etc, which are reasons for stripping a screw. 

I have the same 4 diamond Love, which was also a gift from my husband and love admiring the diamonds sparkle!  It was very thoughtful of your husband to get you that bracelet!


----------



## fonnas

Santal90 said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve searched the forum for an answer to my question but without success. My well meaning husband purchased a love bracelet with 4 diamonds for me last year - however it did slip his mind that I work in healthcare (meaning bare below the elbows - no watches, bracelets, etc) as a result, I only wear my love bracelet when I am off work. Does anyone have a similar experience, screwing it off and back on at least once a week? I understand it will probably strip the screws eventually but I wonder how long that will be. Jealous of those that get to wear their lovely bracelets on a daily basis!


 Wear it as your heart pleases. Screws can be replaced when you want them too. I think its $70 per screw last time i checked.



mi.kay said:


> I've been reading this thread for a long time and I'm pretty aware of loctite and was prepared to use it, better safe than sorry.
> 
> When i got my Love, my SA told me to monitor it closely for the first few weeks and tighten it every once in a while. I did check on it every day for the first week, to see if I was able to screw it any tighter but I didn't have to because the screws didn't bulge.
> 
> It's been 3 months and so far it hasn't loosened even a bit. I should add that I do not stack it with other jewelry. I wear it 24/7 and have gone swimming, boxing, gym, to the sand dunes, washing hands regularly too.



Mine has been on for over a year, Loctite applied when bought and put on the first time.  I do hardcore bootcamp workouts, sleep, swim, etc. The screws have not moved a fraction of a millimeter. Loctite is not the enemy as others make it to be on this forum. Screws are bound to loosen up with friction and vibration. If Rolex a dinosaur heritage company puts Loctite on their Platinum and Gold watches worth $70k+ our $6k LOVE is not more important. I dislike how people trash here Loctite without doing their research.



mackinacisland said:


> I recently took my Love bracelet into  Cartier because one screw would not stay tightened… even then it never felt secure and still had wiggle room in the closure… Cartier charged me $400 to repair the bracelet.. which I thought was ridiculous coming from such a reputable company as Cartier. This is my second bracelet, the first one I’ve never had problem with at all.



You did not put up a good fight, I wish you did! I would have called the manager and gave him/her a piece of my mind on this. Especially that you own one that's not acting up. It should've been free with an apology.



space12 said:


> Hi all!
> Got my first Love a few days ago, but have noticed that the screws keep coming loose. I wear it usually stacked with this Chrome Hearts bracelet, and when I take that off the screws are fine. I’m wondering if the two hitting eachother is causing the screws to come loose? Is this normal or is there anything that can be done?



Search Loctite on the forum. Apply it and see the magic happen.


----------



## space12

Leo the Lion said:


> Mine became loose the first 2-3 weeks and crazy enough since September it hasn't changed. I monitor the direction of the line on the screw head. My SA said it takes a few weeks or months to wear in. You should be fine! Looks FAB!


Thank you! I had been screwing it in, but for the past week its been fine and not come loose! Im hoping it stays like this but it definitely just needed a few weeks!


----------



## lill_canele

While I have nothing against loctite, my SA emphasized against it. She said if I had any issues to come straight back to her.
My love did loosen, probably every 2 weeks or so, just on one side. I would then untighten and retighten the screw. This probably went on for ~ 2-3 months. And then one day it just stopped loosening. Perhaps it’s like how others have said, that the bracelet sort of needs to “settle in”. But no problems since then!


----------



## emo4488

lill_canele said:


> While I have nothing against loctite, my SA emphasized against it. She said if I had any issues to come straight back to her.
> My love did loosen, probably every 2 weeks or so, just on one side. I would then untighten and retighten the screw. This probably went on for ~ 2-3 months. And then one day it just stopped loosening. Perhaps it’s like how others have said, that the bracelet sort of needs to “settle in”. But no problems since then!


I think you are right. Only one of my screws was loose about a week. It’s been fine since. My SA said the screws tighten with with moisturizer, dead skin cells, and gunk. She apologized for this sounding gross. I believe it’s true as I use a lot of moisturizer and sunblock!


----------



## Jinsun

Santal90 said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve searched the forum for an answer to my question but without success. My well meaning husband purchased a love bracelet with 4 diamonds for me last year - however it did slip his mind that I work in healthcare (meaning bare below the elbows - no watches, bracelets, etc) as a result, I only wear my love bracelet when I am off work. Does anyone have a similar experience, screwing it off and back on at least once a week? I understand it will probably strip the screws eventually but I wonder how long that will be. Jealous of those that get to wear their lovely bracelets on a daily basis!



I saw on a yt video that Cartier had updated the screws. They will do it complimentary but don’t quote me on that. Also, I’m not sure how the new screw system works. I would find out soon before they decide to stop doing it complimentary and start to charge a fee. 

Maybe someone can chime in who knows more about the new screws.


----------



## scheurin

I am still having issues with one of my 7. Interestingly the one with the new system. Will have to change it again  

All other 6 are fine


----------



## south-of-france

That‘s annoying.


----------



## blinggirl74

I wish they would just put out a new model where the locks are hinge like the all pave model.


----------



## scheurin

blinggirl74 said:


> I wish they would just put out a new model where the locks are hinge like the all pave model.



Like the reg pavé? Does not work with the current thickness
Like the sm pavé? Good idea but one of mine came off, too ... just once


----------



## Jinsun

scheurin said:


> I am still having issues with one of my 7. Interestingly the one with the new system. Will have to change it again
> 
> All other 6 are fine



What is the new screw system like?  My love is 10 years old so it’s been a while since I’ve looked at any loves.


----------



## MonoP

Leo the Lion said:


> Mine became loose the first 2-3 weeks and crazy enough since September it hasn't changed. I monitor the direction of the line on the screw head. My SA said it takes a few weeks or months to wear in. You should be fine! Looks FAB!


My came lose and fall off. I stacked my with another love and crash bracelet.
My SA sent it back to change the mechanism of it back in September. I wore my everyday since then and had no problems. I haven’t tighten it since. 
You should ask your SA about this service. It’s free as well.


----------



## scheurin

Jinsun said:


> What is the new screw system like?  My love is 10 years old so it’s been a while since I’ve looked at any loves.



I believe it's their 5th attempt to get it right. The new one looks like the one prior to 2020 but appears to have a washer inside. From the outside I can't tell any difference.

The best mechanism appears to be the one prior to the 2020 one where the screws could fall off when unscrewed but at least the locks were tight.


----------



## thatsmypurse!

Does anyone know what happens when the rhodium plating on a wg love bangle w/ diamonds wears off? Does it just look like the regular wg w/out diamonds (ie slightly greyish)?


----------



## Leo the Lion

MonoP said:


> My came lose and fall off. I stacked my with another love and crash bracelet.
> My SA sent it back to change the mechanism of it back in September. I wore my everyday since then and had no problems. I haven’t tighten it since.
> You should ask your SA about this service. It’s free as well.


Mine has been fine since August so I am ok. They said they'd exchange it if any more issues. I have 4 love bracelets and this is the first one that ever came loose after taking it home.

Glad yours got resolved, these are expensive creations!


----------



## Leo the Lion

space12 said:


> Thank you! I had been screwing it in, but for the past week its been fine and not come loose! Im hoping it stays like this but it definitely just needed a few weeks!


I am so happy it is good to go now!! We don't need to worry about them, so many other things to worry about these days lol. Enjoy that beautiful piece!


----------



## ms1225

Purchased a love to add to my JUC in July. After a month of wearing them together one of the screws kept loosing up. It came to a point where I had tighten it on a daily basis. I do sleep with both of the bracelets but it’s still an unpleasant feeling to keep checking wether or not the screws are tight throughout the day.

Dropped off my love couple of days ago to have the lock system upgraded. My SA told me that the new system will have a clicking sound each time the screw is rotated. I’m not entirely sure about the details or how the new mechanism works.

Has anyone had there’s upgraded? curious to hear about your reviews.


----------



## Tonimichelle

scheurin said:


> I believe it's their 5th attempt to get it right. The new one looks like the one prior to 2020 but appears to have a washer inside. From the outside I can't tell any difference.
> 
> The best mechanism appears to be the one prior to the 2020 one where the screws could fall off when unscrewed but at least the locks were tight.


I wish they’d just revert to the older system. I have an older bracelet and it’s never come loose. I bought it preowned because I didn’t trust the screws on the newer ones. It would be lovely to be able to go into the boutique to buy one. You have to be careful not to drop the screws if you take it off, but other than that it seems much more secure!


----------



## SabiLyn

ms1225 said:


> Purchased a love to add to my JUC in July. After a month of wearing them together one of the screws kept loosing up. It came to a point where I had tighten it on a daily basis. I do sleep with both of the bracelets but it’s still an unpleasant feeling to keep checking wether or not the screws are tight throughout the day.
> 
> Dropped off my love couple of days ago to have the lock system upgraded. My SA told me that the new system will have a clicking sound each time the screw is rotated. I’m not entirely sure about the details or how the new mechanism works.
> 
> Has anyone had there’s upgraded? curious to hear about your reviews.


Had both of mine updated last summer bc constantly coming loose. Now no issues. I even check them sometimes and still tightly screwed. Was a great decision in my opinion


----------



## ms1225

SabiLyn said:


> Had both of mine updated last summer bc constantly coming loose. Now no issues. I even check them sometimes and still tightly screwed. Was a great decision in my opinion


How long did it take? My SA told me 2/3 weeks. Hoping I’ll get it faster.


----------



## scheurin

Seems about right to me. Had to wait a few weeks as well.


----------



## Gunia17

hiSo finally one of those stacks will be mine for goodPlease help me to decide, which one looks betterThank you


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Gunia17 said:


> hiSo finally one of those stacks will be mine for goodPlease help me to decide, which one looks betterThank you


I like second photo.
It not too busy,
but both are beautiful.


----------



## mgoch

Gunia17 said:


> hiSo finally one of those stacks will be mine for goodPlease help me to decide, which one looks betterThank you


The second one!


----------



## SabiLyn

ms1225 said:


> How long did it take? My SA told me 2/3 weeks. Hoping I’ll get it faster.


it took About 3 weeks.


----------



## santanagucci

For those with both the white and yellow gold, which one in your opinion had a “prettier” patina?


----------



## Mrsassi

santanagucci said:


> For those with both the white and yellow gold, which one in your opinion had a “prettier” patina?


I would say… both lol… If I have to choose, I would say YG


----------



## bluebird03

Gunia17 said:


> hiSo finally one of those stacks will be mine for goodPlease help me to decide, which one looks betterThank you


second one


----------



## Mrsassi

Gunia17 said:


> hiSo finally one of those stacks will be mine for goodPlease help me to decide, which one looks betterThank you


#2


----------



## pinksandblues

I have a regular YG love and hope to add a WG small love soon. I have my eyes set on the WG small with diamonds. However, a few have said the diamonds are small and might not be worth it. I was thinking the diamonds could give the little stack some sparkle. Would it be too plain to have a YG regular and WG small? Are the diamonds really not worth it in the small version? I am curious to hear what others think!


----------



## Purseaddict718

cartierlovexx said:


> I have a regular YG love and hope to add a WG small love soon. I have my eyes set on the WG small with diamonds. However, a few have said the diamonds are small and might not be worth it. I was thinking the diamonds could give the little stack some sparkle. Would it be too plain to have a YG regular and WG small? Are the diamonds really not worth it in the small version? I am curious to hear what others think!


If you want the diamond one and it makes you do the happy dance. Get the diamonds. Nothing worst than regrets. I personally don’t think it’s worth the difference in the price. I would put the money towards a tennis bracelet or another sparkly diamond bracelet.  But they look pretty on the people who have them. Just not what my pockets would pay for lol.


----------



## JOJA

cartierlovexx said:


> I have a regular YG love and hope to add a WG small love soon. I have my eyes set on the WG small with diamonds. However, a few have said the diamonds are small and might not be worth it. I was thinking the diamonds could give the little stack some sparkle. Would it be too plain to have a YG regular and WG small? Are the diamonds really not worth it in the small version? I am curious to hear what others think!


I have this stack.  I didn’t like the small white gold with diamonds on me, I prefer the non diamond because it’s not rhodium plated like the one with diamonds and so it’s less shiny and the look I was going for. None of my loves have diamonds as I prefer the screw motif but if I had to pick diamonds it would be with yellow gold.  The best thing to do is try them on.  You’ll most likely prefer one over the other.


----------



## mugenprincess

cartierlovexx said:


> I have a regular YG love and hope to add a WG small love soon. I have my eyes set on the WG small with diamonds. However, a few have said the diamonds are small and might not be worth it. I was thinking the diamonds could give the little stack some sparkle. Would it be too plain to have a YG regular and WG small? Are the diamonds really not worth it in the small version? I am curious to hear what others think!



Hello! I tried on the WG small love with 6 diamonds and thought the diamonds did not "pop" on the white gold. Only the small PG with 6 diamonds gave me the "wow" factor. For wg and yg, I don't think it's worth getting any diamonds on it at all. But again, it's personal preference. If your heart fluttered with the wg small with diamonds, you should go for it!


----------



## Swanky

cartierlovexx said:


> I have a regular YG love and hope to add a WG small love soon. I have my eyes set on the WG small with diamonds. However, a few have said the diamonds are small and might not be worth it. I was thinking the diamonds could give the little stack some sparkle. Would it be too plain to have a YG regular and WG small? Are the diamonds really not worth it in the small version? I am curious to hear what others think!


I have the small with diamonds and love it.  DH went to buy me a regular and changed his mind and got this one actually, he thought it was prettier with the diamonds!


----------



## lizlime

scheurin said:


> I believe it's their 5th attempt to get it right. The new one looks like the one prior to 2020 but appears to have a washer inside. From the outside I can't tell any difference.
> 
> The best mechanism appears to be the one prior to the 2020 one where the screws could fall off when unscrewed but at least the locks were tight.


wait, so there’s a new *new* system? what’s different about it?


----------



## scheurin

Afaik there are at least 4 or 5 systems now. The latest is in use since last year.


----------



## lizlime

scheurin said:


> Afaik there are at least 4 or 5 systems now. The latest is in use since last year.


oh wow! i don’t have one yet of any of the mechanisms so this is all new to me haha


----------



## scheurin

Sadly they have all one thing in common: They do not work as designed  

The older ones are holding tight but you lose the screws, the newer ones have the screws built in but they do not hold tight.


----------



## MonoP

Please help me. I really want to purchase the thin WH pavé love bracelet before the price increase. I REALLY want the bracket, I can’t justify spending almost 30k on it. If o don’t pull the plug now, it will cost more than 30k later. What should I do?

Attached is the photo of my current stack that I wear regularly plus the WG pavé. I usually switch between JUC and Crash De Cartier bracelet depends on my mood.


----------



## scheurin

We cannot help you here. Just your decision


----------



## Sparkledolll

MonoP said:


> Please help me. I really want to purchase the thin WH pavé love bracelet before the price increase. I REALLY want the bracket, I can’t justify spending almost 30k on it. If o don’t pull the plug now, it will cost more than 30k later. What should I do?
> 
> Attached is the photo of my current stack that I wear regularly plus the WG pavé. I usually switch between JUC and Crash De Cartier bracelet depends on my mood.



Well I paid €20K for a yellow gold Pave Thin Love at heathrow airport in August 2019 Tax free. If you are travelling then you might be able to get it tax free and save some money. The WG does look lovely with your stack.


----------



## kinseymorrison

Hello all! I just have to share my first cartier purchase with you guys! I asked for advice re: sizing over on the sizing thread as I really wanted certain movement and wanted to wear my new love with my Tiffany t wire bracelet. I ended up with a 17 to go with my S Tiffany and I love them together. I feel a slight obsession forming! ❤️


----------



## FredXavier

I had this Love bracelet with me for 5 months, been taking good care on her like my baby, got micro scratches all over it but still look shiny. Few days ago I noticed a deep scratch which I could feel it with my nail and u could easily see the bad scar on any angle. This is really bothering me. Can’t help to stop looking at the scratch… :’(


----------



## Teerakrainbow

FredXavier said:


> I had this Love bracelet with me for 5 months, been taking good care on her like my baby, got micro scratches all over it but still look shiny. Few days ago I noticed a deep scratch which I could feel it with my nail and u could easily see the bad scar on any angle. This is really bothering me. Can’t help to stop looking at the scratch… :’(


I can see the scratches. 
Have you try polish it off?
I use cape cod fine metal polish. 
Is working very well. On my love cuff  Juc -jewellery and watches .
You also can search on YouTube before buying the product. 
Hope it help.


----------



## mndzvee

Hii I bought 17 love even though rep said 16 fits better since 17 moves up & down. I don’t know if I made right choice? What did u guys get? Snuggle or loose? My wrist is 15


----------



## yayaisnan

mndzvee said:


> Hii I bought 17 love even though rep said 16 fits better since 17 moves up & down. I don’t know if I made right choice? What did u guys get? Snuggle or loose? My wrist is 15


Post pic


----------



## mndzvee

yayaisnan said:


> Post pic


First is 17 second 16


----------



## ggnyc

mndzvee said:


> First is 17 second 16


You want to be comfortable but the Love is designed to be snug and not move around too much. I think the 17 looks too big for you.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

mndzvee said:


> First is 17 second 16


It beautiful on you both.
But it depends what comfortable you are like it.
For me i do like 17 on you.
Because think of the future,  you may put weight on or in some where hot, your body may get swollen water tensions. 
Rule of thumb. 1.5 perfect fit 2cm.it comfort. 
And if you are stack  if to tight  would be size 16.
And your wrist it 15.
16cm it only 1cm. Aways


----------



## bluebird03

mndzvee said:


> Hii I bought 17 love even though rep said 16 fits better since 17 moves up & down. I don’t know if I made right choice? What did u guys get? Snuggle or loose? My wrist is 15


I was between the 16 and 17 and went with the 17. The 16 was a nice fit but a little too snug for comfort. My wrist at the widest was 14.5cm


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

mndzvee said:


> First is 17 second 16



My wrist measures 15-15.25 and I got 17. I would probably go for 17 for a comfortable, loose fit.


----------



## Purrsey

mndzvee said:


> Hii I bought 17 love even though rep said 16 fits better since 17 moves up & down. I don’t know if I made right choice? What did u guys get? Snuggle or loose? My wrist is 15


Can't really tell the fit based on the photo of the size 17. However, knowing that some people do swell due to season change, the size 16 may be a little tricky? It looks pretty on you for 16; but need to factor the swell if it does happen to you.


----------



## kinseymorrison

mndzvee said:


> Hii I bought 17 love even though rep said 16 fits better since 17 moves up & down. I don’t know if I made right choice? What did u guys get? Snuggle or loose? My wrist is 15



i have a 14.5 cm wrist and went with the 17. When I first got it I feared it was too big but as I’ve wore it around for about a month now, it feels great. I would be nervous that a smaller size would feel constricting.


----------



## CLSparkle23

FredXavier said:


> I had this Love bracelet with me for 5 months, been taking good care on her like my baby, got micro scratches all over it but still look shiny. Few days ago I noticed a deep scratch which I could feel it with my nail and u could easily see the bad scar on any angle. This is really bothering me. Can’t help to stop looking at the scratch… :’(


Try using a jewelry polishing cloth. You can buy on Amazon and they were great!


----------



## CLSparkle23

mndzvee said:


> First is 17 second 16


Sorry but In my personal opinion the 16 looks much better. Honestly though it is whatever your more comfortable in.


----------



## yayaisnan

mndzvee said:


> First is 17 second 16


16 looks like it would get too tight


----------



## iruka

Hey just wondering if anyone come across small love bracelet fall apart  lucky I was in the car …


----------



## Luvshandbags

iruka said:


> Hey just wondering if anyone come across small love bracelet fall apart  lucky I was in the car …


Yeah the same exact thing happened to me a week ago. I was also in my car. It was opened but still barely on my wrist. Not sure why it happened. I have had mine since August 2019. How old is yours? It hasn’t happened since last week.


----------



## iruka

Luvshandbags said:


> Yeah the same exact thing happened to me a week ago. I was also in my car. It was opened but still barely on my wrist. Not sure why it happened. I have had mine since August 2019. How old is yours? It hasn’t happened since last week.


I have mine on 24/7 since last July. I am super cautious now


----------



## Purrsey

I think you should get Cartier to give it a check. Mine sm love is 8yrs old and it never happened.


----------



## Swanky

Mine did it once only, so I assume responsibility in being a klutz or possibly banging it or not locking the screw. 
 If it happens again, I’ll no longer accept it’s my fault lol


----------



## scheurin

Swanky said:


> Mine did it once only, so I assume responsibility in being a klutz or possibly banging it or not locking the screw.
> If it happens again, I’ll no longer accept it’s my fault lol



Same here


----------



## Purseaddict718

iruka said:


> Hey just wondering if anyone come across small love bracelet fall apart  lucky I was in the car …


Mines hasn’t.


----------



## lana9993

Anyone stacks a regular love with a pave love? The thickness looks different. Is the sizing the exact same on the inside?


----------



## scheurin

lana9993 said:


> Anyone stacks a regular love with a pave love? The thickness looks different. Is the sizing the exact same on the inside?



Exactly


----------



## Luvshandbags

iruka said:


> I have mine on 24/7 since last July. I am super cautious now


Me too. Though I do take mine off at night. Fingers crossed no more issues.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Finally joining the love club! My bf surprised me with a RG classic love with 4 diamonds for this Valentine’s Day.

I’d briefly mentioned the love bracelet and its meaning/mechanism a month ago when I was talking about a TV show to him, and I guess it really stuck in his mind. We had to exchange it for a smaller size in stores though. For reference I have a 13cm wrist and we ultimately went with the 15cm size.


----------



## whykikk

I had my heart set on a white gold love bracelet but was originally indecisive over the regular version and the 4 diamond version. Initially to me, the difference is only the 4 tiny diamonds especially considering the huge  4k price gap, but I do still like a little bit of sparkle… when I was at the store, the SA told me that I should go for the 4 diamonds because it has a “platinum” finish which is shiner than the plain white gold version which looks more grey. It definitely looked like so in the store when I had both of them on, so I ended up getting the WG with 4 diamonds. However, I never came across this when doing my “homework” before purchasing. Anyone can concur? PS I am just very curious. no matter what I still love love love my new bracelet!!!


----------



## scheurin

Correct, only the diamonds have the rhodium coating


----------



## juliaamor

Hi ladies (and gents!). I am curious for those that have owned their love bracelets for some time - has your love bracelet’s fit ever been impacted by weight loss or weight gain? I am wanting to go with my “true size” (neither too snug or too lose size 17 love for my 15.8cm wrists) but as I am nearing my early 30s and have not yet had kids, I am wondering if wrists can fluctuate with age etc or with weight loss/weight gain. Thank you!


----------



## Purrsey

Hi J.
My aunt has gained weight and somehow her wrist does show the impact (thus  I am able to wear some of her older jewellery pieces  ). She no longer can wear size 15 but wears a 17 now. Partly also she prefers a looser fit now, with that 2 size jump.

but some people say wrist shouldn't change much. But from what I see, it does but of course it depends on how much one person gained.

With a snug fit, I also tend to tell myself I must keep in shape lol.


----------



## AlexS7624

SO has one and loves it


----------



## AECornell

Wondering if anyone else feels like their regular size Love looks small on their wrist. I have big hands and I'm wearing a size 18 Love. I feel like it looks more like the thin Love. I ordered mine online and didn't see it in person first (although have seen MANY a Love bracelet IRL). But for some reason on me I'm questioning it's thickness. Am I being crazy? I've been trying to compare mine to pics online and I feel like mine looks so thin and the circles look small and not as deep as others I've seen. Help a girl out!


----------



## americanroyal89

AECornell said:


> Wondering if anyone else feels like their regular size Love looks small on their wrist. I have big hands and I'm wearing a size 18 Love. I feel like it looks more like the thin Love. I ordered mine online and didn't see it in person first (although have seen MANY a Love bracelet IRL). But for some reason on me I'm questioning it's thickness. Am I being crazy? I've been trying to compare mine to pics online and I feel like mine looks so thin and the circles look small and not as deep as others I've seen. Help a girl out!


Coming from someone who wears a size 20, yours looks normal to me  enjoy it and wear in good health.


----------



## Cat Fondler

AECornell said:


> Wondering if anyone else feels like their regular size Love looks small on their wrist. I have big hands and I'm wearing a size 18 Love. I feel like it looks more like the thin Love. I ordered mine online and didn't see it in person first (although have seen MANY a Love bracelet IRL). But for some reason on me I'm questioning it's thickness. Am I being crazy? I've been trying to compare mine to pics online and I feel like mine looks so thin and the circles look small and not as deep as others I've seen. Help a girl out!


Funny you should say this. If you mean the width of the bracelet, I thought the same about mine when I first got it. I think some photos we see on line (because of camera lens focal length—wide angle—or angle the photo is taken) give a skewed representation. Where I live I rarely see it worn so I wasn’t used to seeing it in real life before I got mine. Yours looks lovely! It doesn’t look like a thin love to me at all.


----------



## mcr416

juliaamor said:


> Hi ladies (and gents!). I am curious for those that have owned their love bracelets for some time - has your love bracelet’s fit ever been impacted by weight loss or weight gain? I am wanting to go with my “true size” (neither too snug or too lose size 17 love for my 15.8cm wrists) but as I am nearing my early 30s and have not yet had kids, I am wondering if wrists can fluctuate with age etc or with weight loss/weight gain. Thank you!



i’m also in my early thirties, haven’t had kids and was between an 18 and 19. My SA has an 18 that she’s worn for 5+ years and the 18 fit on me snugly, the way her 18 fit on her. She said her weight has gone up and down with kids and life and would get the 19 if she could go back and do it again so I went with that and I’m so happy I did! Keep in mind your body swells in the summer so you want that room as well. I purchased mine in January so wanted to factor summer swelling in too. Especially if you want to stack a watch or another bracelet. Hope this helps!


----------



## AECornell

Thank you! Yes it’s hard to describe. Wide would seem to mean the size, as in how it fit on the wrist (16/17/18etc), so I wasn’t sure if I was explaining myself well enough. When I first opened it in the box I was like “um, did they send me a thin Love on accident?” It just seemed so thin. 



Cat Fondler said:


> Funny you should say this. If you mean the width of the bracelet, I thought the same about mine when I first got it. I think some photos we see on line (because of camera lens focal length—wide angle—or angle the photo is taken) give a skewed representation. Where I live I rarely see it worn so I wasn’t used to seeing it in real life before I got mine. Yours looks lovely! It doesn’t look like a thin love to me at all.


----------



## scheurin

See here, new combination - even with new and old mechanism  

New definition of rainbow and of course I can turn the Love so the gold and silver are alternating to each other


----------



## scheurin

Just in case this is not clear I combined my RG and WG loves ... one half each.


----------



## juliaamor

Purrsey said:


> Hi J.
> My aunt has gained weight and somehow her wrist does show the impact (thus  I am able to wear some of her older jewellery pieces  ). She no longer can wear size 15 but wears a 17 now. Partly also she prefers a looser fit now, with that 2 size jump.
> 
> but some people say wrist shouldn't change much. But from what I see, it does but of course it depends on how much one person gained.
> 
> With a snug fit, I also tend to tell myself I must keep in shape lol.


Thank you so much for your response! You are lucky to now be able to wear some of her older pieces  totally agree with your logic about the snug fit and staying in shape lol!


----------



## juliaamor

mcr416 said:


> i’m also in my early thirties, haven’t had kids and was between an 18 and 19. My SA has an 18 that she’s worn for 5+ years and the 18 fit on me snugly, the way her 18 fit on her. She said her weight has gone up and down with kids and life and would get the 19 if she could go back and do it again so I went with that and I’m so happy I did! Keep in mind your body swells in the summer so you want that room as well. I purchased mine in January so wanted to factor summer swelling in too. Especially if you want to stack a watch or another bracelet. Hope this helps!


Thank you so much for your response. Your love fits like a dream!!


----------



## niquemom

Hi, I am in my 50s and just got a Love bracelet RG 4 diamonds fr DH for my anniversary  
Do you think its is too ‘young’ for me?


----------



## bluebird03

niquemom said:


> Hi, I am in my 50s and just got a Love bracelet RG 4 diamonds fr DH for my anniversary
> Do you think its is too ‘young’ for me?


I am not in the age bracket you mentioned but I don’t believe it is. I actually feel just the one by itself looks real nice


----------



## Purrsey

niquemom said:


> Hi, I am in my 50s and just got a Love bracelet RG 4 diamonds fr DH for my anniversary
> Do you think its is too ‘young’ for me?


oh not at all. I'm joining you soon and I will like to think I'm gonna continue to wear mine in next couple of decades, well if possible.
Congrats. He is doing things right.


----------



## americanroyal89

niquemom said:


> Hi, I am in my 50s and just got a Love bracelet RG 4 diamonds fr DH for my anniversary
> Do you think its is too ‘young’ for me?


I truly think the love bracelet and their different iterations are ageless. Any age can wear them. Enjoy your new bracelet!


----------



## Purseaddict718

niquemom said:


> Hi, I am in my 50s and just got a Love bracelet RG 4 diamonds fr DH for my anniversary
> Do you think its is too ‘young’ for me?


Absolutely not!! Wear what you want.


----------



## whykikk

scheurin said:


> See here, new combination - even with new and old mechanism
> 
> New definition of rainbow and of course I can turn the Love so the gold and silver are alternating to each other
> 
> View attachment 5327882



I love and have the same tiffany bracelet in there! stacks so perfectly with love


----------



## scheurin

whykikk said:


> I love and have the same tiffany bracelet in there! stacks so perfectly with love



Yes, isn't that astonishing? But do you have the same problem opening up accidentally?


----------



## whykikk

scheurin said:


> Yes, isn't that astonishing? But do you have the same problem opening up accidentally?


No, mine has never opened up unexpectedly and I find the hinge very sturdy. I don't wear it too often though. Maybe take it back to Tiffany's for a check-up?


----------



## Cartier Forever

scheurin said:


> See here, new combination - even with new and old mechanism
> 
> New definition of rainbow and of course I can turn the Love so the gold and silver are alternating to each other
> 
> View attachment 5327882


It's a brilliant idea. Love it!


----------



## niquemom

Purseaddict718 said:


> Absolutely not!! Wear what you want.


----------



## ll28

Hi all,

got my first love a few weeks ago and have noticed a dent on the back of it! Not sure how this happened, it’s not in my eye sight but finding it hard not to obsess over it. Trying to be super careful - is it possible to get this fixed? Any tips would be great!!


----------



## Purrsey

Is there even one? Hee I can't see it.

For me, bottom of my love looks better than the top. At least the bottom looks uniformed... like on the road to a patina (of course my love is only 7mths old). The top has deeper scratches, scuff at random spots. One of the motifs also has a scratch across it.

I guess no one is really well prepared for these... it can only get better


----------



## americanroyal89

Purrsey said:


> Is there even one? Hee I can't see it.
> 
> For me, bottom of my love looks better than the top. At least the bottom looks uniformed... like on the road to a patina (of course my love is only 7mths old). The top has deeper scratches, scuff at random spots. One of the motifs also has a scratch across it.
> 
> I guess no one is really well prepared for these... it can only get better


I actually rotate mine every 6 months to develop an even patina. Try twisting it so that the bottom becomes the top. Then it’ll be the top’s turn to develop the patina.


----------



## ll28

Thank you both!!


----------



## ll28

Purrsey said:


> Is there even one? Hee I can't see it.
> 
> For me, bottom of my love looks better than the top. At least the bottom looks uniformed... like on the road to a patina (of course my love is only 7mths old). The top has deeper scratches, scuff at random spots. One of the motifs also has a scratch across it.
> 
> I guess no one is really well prepared for these... it can only get better


Thank you!! I’m getting used to getting scratches


----------



## Purrsey

Have you removed your Love before(for self cleaning)? This is 7 straight months of wearing and oh my.  

sitting in my husband's ultrasonic cleaner now.


----------



## Purrsey

What's before and being left behind in the machine.


----------



## Purrsey

The gunk is all out and jewelries all cleaned.


----------



## Purrsey

americanroyal89 said:


> I actually rotate mine every 6 months to develop an even patina. Try twisting it so that the bottom becomes the top. Then it’ll be the top’s turn to develop the patina.


Since today  i do a deep clean of my Love, i tried to switch sides (as in underside to top).  After 1 min, i switched it back.  I'm not used to seeing "new" scratches lol!


----------



## AHL81

AECornell said:


> Wondering if anyone else feels like their regular size Love looks small on their wrist. I have big hands and I'm wearing a size 18 Love. I feel like it looks more like the thin Love. I ordered mine online and didn't see it in person first (although have seen MANY a Love bracelet IRL). But for some reason on me I'm questioning it's thickness. Am I being crazy? I've been trying to compare mine to pics online and I feel like mine looks so thin and the circles look small and not as deep as others I've seen. Help a girl out!


Omg, yes!! This has been exactly how I feel! Haha, I’ve been obsessing about this and looking at photos and videos wondering if mine is thinner than theirs. My sister even commented she thought I have the thin version when I told her it’s the regular one. Glad there’s someone out there who feels the same way. I’m wearing a 17, and it’s a more fitted size. I prefer fitted bracelets as I don’t like my bracelets banging around.


----------



## AECornell

Does anyones Love leave a mark on their wrist? Where the screw is underneath is leaving a gray mark. I just rubbed it up and down quickly to see if it was my bracelet and I got this. I don’t have any metal allergies so I’m not sure why this would be happening.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

AECornell said:


> Does anyones Love leave a mark on their wrist? Where the screw is underneath is leaving a gray mark. I just rubbed it up and down quickly to see if it was my bracelet and I got this. I don’t have any metal allergies so I’m not sure why this would be happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337113


Could it be a bruise possibly? First time I've seen this happening too


----------



## mcr416

Did you clean it recently? Sometimes this happens to me after I just cleaned with a cleaning cloth. It’s like the residue of what the cloth took off the bracelet.


----------



## Brennamom

AECornell said:


> Does anyones Love leave a mark on their wrist? Where the screw is underneath is leaving a gray mark. I just rubbed it up and down quickly to see if it was my bracelet and I got this. I don’t have any metal allergies so I’m not sure why this would be happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337113


Sorry if this is a stupid question, but the screw isn't gold is it? The metal of the screw may be making the mark?


----------



## AECornell

nope it’s brand new! I just got it for Valentine’s Day 



mcr416 said:


> Did you clean it recently? Sometimes this happens to me after I just cleaned with a cleaning cloth. It’s like the residue of what the cloth took off the bracelet.


----------



## AECornell

I’ll look! I wear all types of metal for my rings and never had this happen with them.



Brennamom said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but the screw isn't gold is it? The metal of the screw may be making the mark?


----------



## AECornell

I wondered when I first saw it. But I was able to wipe it off.




needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Could it be a bruise possibly? First time I've seen this happening too


----------



## lill_canele

AECornell said:


> Does anyones Love leave a mark on their wrist? Where the screw is underneath is leaving a gray mark. I just rubbed it up and down quickly to see if it was my bracelet and I got this. I don’t have any metal allergies so I’m not sure why this would be happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337113



I do. It leaves a screw imprint on my wrist when I wake up in the morning but not a bruise. I'm a side sleeper though and I like to lay on my arms lol, go figure. 
(but it doesn't leave like a residue/stain, which I think is more of your point)


----------



## Fluna

Hi everyone new to this forum..but always come across it when I want to do my research before I buy my luxury goods 
Hopefully buying my very 1st love bracelet in the next weeks in Uk 
But I’m soo torn between the gold regular size and the small thin with the 6 diamonds..size 17 last pic was trying on the regular with a size 18..which was very loose
Can I get some advice please.. both are beautiful
Also has anyone got the SA to screw it on straight after purchase??rather than you doing when you got home ?
I was going to ask if they can put it on for me once brought!
Im little worried won’t do it right when taken home , the SA said to me, that there will be no problems with the screws as long as it’s done right the 1st time!!
Thanks :/)


----------



## Chaton

Fluna said:


> Hi everyone new to this forum..but always come across it when I want to do my research before I buy my luxury goods
> Hopefully buying my very 1st love bracelet in the next weeks in Uk
> But I’m soo torn between the gold regular size and the small thin with the 6 diamonds..size 17 last pic was trying on the 18..which was very loose
> Can I get some advice please.. both are beautiful
> Also has anyone got the SA to screw it on straight after purchase??rather than you doing when you got home ?
> I was going to ask if they can put it on for me once brought!
> Im little worried won’t do it right when taken home , the SA said to me, that there will be no problems with the screws as long as it’s done right the 1st time!!
> Thanks :/)
> View attachment 5340221
> View attachment 5340222
> View attachment 5340223



Go for the regular - more bang for the buck and definitely more presence.  I have two classics and a small and normally, I will put the small in the safe as I sometimes regret the small.


----------



## Fluna

Chaton said:


> Go for the regular - more bang for the buck and definitely more presence.  I have two classics and a small and normally, I will put the small in the safe as I sometimes regret the small.


oh thank you I was thinking I might regret also getting the small over the regular..thank you for your advice


----------



## Cat Fondler

Fluna said:


> Hi everyone new to this forum..but always come across it when I want to do my research before I buy my luxury goods
> Hopefully buying my very 1st love bracelet in the next weeks in Uk
> But I’m soo torn between the gold regular size and the small thin with the 6 diamonds..size 17 last pic was trying on the regular with a size 18..which was very loose
> Can I get some advice please.. both are beautiful
> Also has anyone got the SA to screw it on straight after purchase??rather than you doing when you got home ?
> I was going to ask if they can put it on for me once brought!
> Im little worried won’t do it right when taken home , the SA said to me, that there will be no problems with the screws as long as it’s done right the 1st time!!
> Thanks :/)
> View attachment 5340253
> View attachment 5340254
> View attachment 5340255


I like the regular on you.


----------



## Purrsey

Cat Fondler said:


> I like the regular on you.


X2.


----------



## Brennamom

Fluna said:


> Hi everyone new to this forum..but always come across it when I want to do my research before I buy my luxury goods
> Hopefully buying my very 1st love bracelet in the next weeks in Uk
> But I’m soo torn between the gold regular size and the small thin with the 6 diamonds..size 17 last pic was trying on the regular with a size 18..which was very loose
> Can I get some advice please.. both are beautiful
> Also has anyone got the SA to screw it on straight after purchase??rather than you doing when you got home ?
> I was going to ask if they can put it on for me once brought!
> Im little worried won’t do it right when taken home , the SA said to me, that there will be no problems with the screws as long as it’s done right the 1st time!!
> Thanks :/)
> View attachment 5340253
> View attachment 5340254
> View attachment 5340255


Ok, I’ll be the outlier…I personally like the small with diamonds better BUT I like the thinner one (and hope to get it in Paris this summer) because I’ll be stacking it with the silk Love bracelet on the right or my watch on the left. They are both beautiful so maybe I’m no help, LOL.


----------



## mcr416

I like the regular on you as well. I purchased mine in January and had the same debate but my thought is I can buy a tennis bracelet to stack down the road but have the thicker presence of the original love on a day to day basis. That way you can pick when you want the extra bling. 

I had mine screwed on immediately after purchasing by my SA and the screws have not moved even a bit. I had the same thought of making sure it was done the first time and it’s been good!

Congratulations!


----------



## emo4488

mcr416 said:


> I like the regular on you as well. I purchased mine in January and had the same debate but my thought is I can buy a tennis bracelet to stack down the road but have the thicker presence of the original love on a day to day basis. That way you can pick when you want the extra bling.
> 
> I had mine screwed on immediately after purchasing by my SA and the screws have not moved even a bit. I had the same thought of making sure it was done the first time and it’s been good!
> 
> Congratulations!


Ditto! 
I like the regular best. It's a good foundation for stacking later if you'd like. 
Also, my SA screwed my love on. I tightened one screw a little later that week and it hasn't budged since.


----------



## paris54531

Fluna said:


> Hi everyone new to this forum..but always come across it when I want to do my research before I buy my luxury goods
> Hopefully buying my very 1st love bracelet in the next weeks in Uk
> But I’m soo torn between the gold regular size and the small thin with the 6 diamonds..size 17 last pic was trying on the regular with a size 18..which was very loose
> Can I get some advice please.. both are beautiful
> Also has anyone got the SA to screw it on straight after purchase??rather than you doing when you got home ?
> I was going to ask if they can put it on for me once brought!
> Im little worried won’t do it right when taken home , the SA said to me, that there will be no problems with the screws as long as it’s done right the 1st time!!
> Thanks :/)
> View attachment 5340253
> View attachment 5340254
> View attachment 5340255



 My vote is for the regular as well


----------



## bluebird03

Fluna said:


> Hi everyone new to this forum..but always come across it when I want to do my research before I buy my luxury goods
> Hopefully buying my very 1st love bracelet in the next weeks in Uk
> But I’m soo torn between the gold regular size and the small thin with the 6 diamonds..size 17 last pic was trying on the regular with a size 18..which was very loose
> Can I get some advice please.. both are beautiful
> Also has anyone got the SA to screw it on straight after purchase??rather than you doing when you got home ?
> I was going to ask if they can put it on for me once brought!
> Im little worried won’t do it right when taken home , the SA said to me, that there will be no problems with the screws as long as it’s done right the 1st time!!
> Thanks :/)
> View attachment 5340253
> View attachment 5340254
> View attachment 5340255


The regular looks nice on you


----------



## luxurina

Fluna said:


> Hi everyone new to this forum..but always come across it when I want to do my research before I buy my luxury goods
> Hopefully buying my very 1st love bracelet in the next weeks in Uk
> But I’m soo torn between the gold regular size and the small thin with the 6 diamonds..size 17 last pic was trying on the regular with a size 18..which was very loose
> Can I get some advice please.. both are beautiful
> Also has anyone got the SA to screw it on straight after purchase??rather than you doing when you got home ?
> I was going to ask if they can put it on for me once brought!
> Im little worried won’t do it right when taken home , the SA said to me, that there will be no problems with the screws as long as it’s done right the 1st time!!
> Thanks :/)
> View attachment 5340253
> View attachment 5340254
> View attachment 5340255


Regular looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## camille33

AHL81 said:


> Omg, yes!! This has been exactly how I feel! Haha, I’ve been obsessing about this and looking at photos and videos wondering if mine is thinner than theirs. My sister even commented she thought I have the thin version when I told her it’s the regular one. Glad there’s someone out there who feels the same way. I’m wearing a 17, and it’s a more fitted size. I prefer fitted bracelets as I don’t like my bracelets banging around.



I’m exactly the same since I got mine lol I thought I was the only one !


----------



## Fluna

AECornell said:


> Wondering if anyone else feels like their regular size Love looks small on their wrist. I have big hands and I'm wearing a size 18 Love. I feel like it looks more like the thin Love. I ordered mine online and didn't see it in person first (although have seen MANY a Love bracelet IRL). But for some reason on me I'm questioning it's thickness. Am I being crazy? I've been trying to compare mine to pics online and I feel like mine looks so thin and the circles look small and not as deep as others I've seen. Help a girl out!


Looks perfect on you


----------



## Rockysmom

I would say start with a regular Love first. If you add small it's a nice addition but doesn't have the same impact as the regular.
The screw motif is lost on the small if that makes sense. It wasn't as imprinted and deep like the regular love.


----------



## Fluna

I have another question..does it matter which side you wear it on? Or is it best to wear it on your non dominant side ? Thanks


----------



## pinksandblues

Fluna said:


> I have another question..does it matter which side you wear it on? Or is it best to wear it on your non dominant side ? Thanks



My SA told me to wear my bracelets on my non-dominant arm to minimize scratching/banging.


----------



## Purrsey

Fluna said:


> I have another question..does it matter which side you wear it on? Or is it best to wear it on your non dominant side ? Thanks


I guess personal preference but yes on my right non dominant however I find it still suffers scratches and knocks because i generally use both hands equally.


----------



## Dimple

Fluna said:


> Hi everyone new to this forum..but always come across it when I want to do my research before I buy my luxury goods
> Hopefully buying my very 1st love bracelet in the next weeks in Uk
> But I’m soo torn between the gold regular size and the small thin with the 6 diamonds..size 17 last pic was trying on the regular with a size 18..which was very loose
> Can I get some advice please.. both are beautiful
> Also has anyone got the SA to screw it on straight after purchase??rather than you doing when you got home ?
> I was going to ask if they can put it on for me once brought!
> Im little worried won’t do it right when taken home , the SA said to me, that there will be no problems with the screws as long as it’s done right the 1st time!!
> Thanks :/)



i love regular on you more than small
[/QUOTE]


----------



## gigiho815

hi, I finally bought a classic gold LOVE bracelet after read 10+ pages of this post.
I also struggled on small or regular and lastly I have no regret to take the regular one ! LOVE it soooooo much!
The rose gold ring with diamond  purchased in 2014 now can reunion with the gold bracelet
Thanks for letting me share my happiness here


----------



## eggpudding

gigiho815 said:


> View attachment 5345760
> 
> hi, I finally bought a classic gold LOVE bracelet after read 10+ pages of this post.
> I also struggled on small or regular and lastly I have no regret to take the regular one ! LOVE it soooooo much!
> The rose gold ring with diamond  purchased in 2014 now can reunion with the gold bracelet
> Thanks for letting me share my happiness here
> View attachment 5345762



It's the best feeling isn't it! Great call on the regular love over small, agree with the others it has so much more presence and heft!  Congrats on your shiny lovely new goodies


----------



## OneShinyface

niquemom said:


> Hi, I am in my 50s and just got a Love bracelet RG 4 diamonds fr DH for my anniversary
> Do you think its is too ‘young’ for me?


Congrats on your anniversary! Not too young at all!

I bought my first one for my 50th birthday 8 years ago. It has never left my wrist. And God willing, I'll get another when I turn 60 in two years.

Do you. Live life fully and unapologetically!


----------



## camille33

Fluna said:


> I have another question..does it matter which side you wear it on? Or is it best to wear it on your non dominant side ? Thanks


Personally since I wear daily my steel watch on my left arm, I prefer to put my Love Bracelet on my right arm to avoid scratches, so also something to consider


----------



## lo5

Hi! Sorry new to this thread and couldn’t read all 768 pages, but I really want to buy my first love and can’t decide small vs regular. I’m fairly petite and have a pretty small wrist/ tend to like dainty jewelry but most people on here seem to vote for/ prefer the regular. I just wanted to hear some insights or if anyone actually prefers the small to the regular?


----------



## Cat Fondler

lo5 said:


> Hi! Sorry new to this thread and couldn’t read all 768 pages, but I really want to buy my first love and can’t decide small vs regular. I’m fairly petite and have a pretty small wrist/ tend to like dainty jewelry but most people on here seem to vote for/ prefer the regular. I just wanted to hear some insights or if anyone actually prefers the small to the regular?


Hi! Welcome. Both look great on you, but aside from the size to consider, you should consider the the wearability. The regular love is meant to stay on 24/7, and the small can be removed anytime. I have both sizes and currently wear both together 24/7, but enjoy the option of moving my love to the other wrist. In hindsight I would have chosen the diamond version of the small to help differentiate it from than the classic a little more, but I like it by itself as well as the classic size when they are worn alone. The small is definitely more dainty and stacks well with other bracelets. I am also petite but had my mind set on the classic as my first piece. No regrets.


----------



## Swanky

I'm petite w/ a small wrist as well.  My DH was set to purchase the regular Love but changed his mind and got the small with diamonds.  I love it, I still want to add a regular one as well. 
Will you be planning on stacking it eventually?  If not, I'd likely choose the regular.  If you will be stacking it, I see nothing wrong with the small first, I prefer dainty jewelry so I was not disappointed with his executive decision!

Most here will say get the regular lol



lo5 said:


> Hi! Sorry new to this thread and couldn’t read all 768 pages, but I really want to buy my first love and can’t decide small vs regular. I’m fairly petite and have a pretty small wrist/ tend to like dainty jewelry but most people on here seem to vote for/ prefer the regular. I just wanted to hear some insights or if anyone actually prefers the small to the regular?


----------



## Teerakrainbow

lo5 said:


> Hi! Sorry new to this thread and couldn’t read all 768 pages, but I really want to buy my first love and can’t decide small vs regular. I’m fairly petite and have a pretty small wrist/ tend to like dainty jewelry but most people on here seem to vote for/ prefer the regular. I just wanted to hear some insights or if anyone actually prefers the small to the regular?


Hi ,welcome.
I'm also petite, and have small wrists. 
And have regular love , but in cuff version with diamond,  i have option to  wear both wrists, and still have same look of regular bracelet. 
Small love it dainty  and famine if you not like to heavy bracelet,  small love it good option for you.
I was thinking of buy small love for my first CARTIER,  but had change my mine and choose the love cuff which I love option and worries free.


----------



## Purrsey

lo5 said:


> Hi! Sorry new to this thread and couldn’t read all 768 pages, but I really want to buy my first love and can’t decide small vs regular. I’m fairly petite and have a pretty small wrist/ tend to like dainty jewelry but most people on here seem to vote for/ prefer the regular. I just wanted to hear some insights or if anyone actually prefers the small to the regular?


From pic, i really like how the slim looks on you. 
But classic is no brainer too.  
Sorry you have to decide what sings for you!! 

But like what Swanky says, if you cannot stand 24/7 with it, then the classic is not for you.


----------



## camille33

lo5 said:


> Hi! Sorry new to this thread and couldn’t read all 768 pages, but I really want to buy my first love and can’t decide small vs regular. I’m fairly petite and have a pretty small wrist/ tend to like dainty jewelry but most people on here seem to vote for/ prefer the regular. I just wanted to hear some insights or if anyone actually prefers the small to the regular?


I decided to go with the regular because I find the small too thin.. But keep in mind that having the regular love 24/7 can be very annoying sometimes... Also if you want to stack the bracelet with something nice, maybe another bracelet with diamond, I would go with the small love too. At the end of the day go with what makes your heart swing otherwise you will regret it !


----------



## lo5

camille33 said:


> I decided to go with the regular because I find the small too thin.. But keep in mind that having the regular love 24/7 can be very annoying sometimes... Also if you want to stack the bracelet with something nice, maybe another bracelet with diamond, I would go with the small love too. At the end of the day go with what makes your heart swing otherwise you will regret it !


Thank you so much everyone!!  I was planning on stacking my bracelets and I definitely can’t wear it 24/7 with my current lifestyle so it sounds like the small or the cuff is the better option for me right now. So excited and thank you for helping me decide!


----------



## Cat Fondler

lo5 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!!  I was planning on stacking my bracelets and I definitely can’t wear it 24/7 with my current lifestyle so it sounds like the small or the cuff is the better option for me right now. So excited and thank you for helping me decide!


Yay! Can’t wait to see what you decide. Have fun shopping!


----------



## scheurin

Yep, the cuff is a good option then


----------



## gigiho815

eggpudding said:


> It's the best feeling isn't it! Great call on the regular love over small, agree with the others it has so much more presence and heft!  Congrats on your shiny lovely new goodies


First time go out with my new LOVE , so cute with little pearl ,
really love it


----------



## winks

lo5 said:


> Hi! Sorry new to this thread and couldn’t read all 768 pages, but I really want to buy my first love and can’t decide small vs regular. I’m fairly petite and have a pretty small wrist/ tend to like dainty jewelry but most people on here seem to vote for/ prefer the regular. I just wanted to hear some insights or if anyone actually prefers the small to the regular?



I always prefer the small one, never saw a person where I liked the large one more


----------



## Fabfashion

Need some help deciding between a plain YG regular Love bracelet and one with 4 diamonds. I tried them both on at the boutique the other day paired with a thin pave (which I’m not getting). Want something easy to wear for day to day or travel. I already have a WG 10d and RG 10d and thought having a YG that shows the screws would be nice for a change. Thoughts?


----------



## glamourbag

Fabfashion said:


> Need some help deciding between a plain YG regular Love bracelet and one with 4 diamonds. I tried them both on at the boutique the other day paired with a thin pave (which I’m not getting). Want something easy to wear for day to day or travel. I already have a WG 10d and RG 10d and thought having a YG that shows the screws would be nice for a change. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5354365
> 
> View attachment 5354367


4 row. It still shows Cartier's iconic screws but also elevates the design a little bit and softens the look and due to this, it is my fav of the diamond versions.


----------



## Fabfashion

glamourbag said:


> 4 row. It still shows Cartier's iconic screws but also elevates the design a little bit and softens the look and due to this, it is my fav of the diamond versions.



I think so too. I’m trying to convince DH that the 4 tiny diamonds are worth the extra 4K. He’d probably say I can get you almost a whole carat for that money. Lol.


----------



## glamourbag

Fabfashion said:


> I think so too. I’m trying to convince DH that the 4 tiny diamonds are worth the extra 4K. He’d probably say I can get you almost a whole carat for that money. Lol.


Yes likely  . I know it is a bit more but if its the one you prefer it will be cheaper in the long run as this will always call to you and then you will end up getting it and meanwhile you spend on two to get the single one you wanted all along. Not gonna lie...I love the thin pave too.


----------



## MaggyH

Fabfashion said:


> I think so too. I’m trying to convince DH that the 4 tiny diamonds are worth the extra 4K. He’d probably say I can get you almost a whole carat for that money. Lol.


4 diamonds Love, especially since you already have the others with diamonds.


----------



## mocktail

Fabfashion said:


> Need some help deciding between a plain YG regular Love bracelet and one with 4 diamonds. I tried them both on at the boutique the other day paired with a thin pave (which I’m not getting). Want something easy to wear for day to day or travel. I already have a WG 10d and RG 10d and thought having a YG that shows the screws would be nice for a change. Thoughts?


I think a plain looks great with 10 diamonds because of the balance of all diamonds and all screws. I got a 4 diamond as my only Love bracelet, but if I was planning for multiple I think I'd go 10 + plain!


----------



## Fabfashion

glamourbag said:


> Yes likely  . I know it is a bit more but if its the one you prefer it will be cheaper in the long run as this will always call to you and then you will end up getting it and meanwhile you spend on two to get the single one you wanted all along. Not gonna lie...I love the thin pave too.


I know what you mean. I’m just feeling a bit guilty because DH just got me an early anniversary present last week that I‘d been saying I really really wanted. But then I was at the boutique and here we are. We’re on vacation in Hawaii and tax here is so much lower so we’ll be saving money! At least that’s my rationale anyways. Hehe. Cartier prices go up every year. I can’t believe 10 years ago I was able to get 10D and now only 4D.


----------



## Fabfashion

mocktail said:


> I think a plain looks great with 10 diamonds because of the balance of all diamonds and all screws. I got a 4 diamond as my only Love bracelet, but if I was planning for multiple I think I'd go 10 + plain!


I should ask the SA to try it stacked with 10D they have at the boutique. I wasn’t planing to stack them but I should check out how they’ll look together, just in case.


----------



## Chaton

Fabfashion said:


> I should ask the SA to try it stacked with 10D they have at the boutique. I wasn’t planing to stack them but I should check out how they’ll look together, just in case.




I wear two classics stacked, the 6 Diamond and 4 Diamond in PG and love the alternating diamonds and extra sparkle.

I would go for the 4 Diamond with your 10 Diamond.  I think it’s more interesting that way.


----------



## Fabfashion

Chaton said:


> I wear two classics stacked, the 6 Diamond and 4 Diamond in PG and love the alternating diamonds and extra sparkle.
> 
> I would go for the 4 Diamond with your 10 Diamond.  I think it’s more interesting that way.


Your stack sounds very pretty. Do you have any action pic? 

How come I don’t see 6D these days? I think it makes for a better alternate with the screws.


----------



## Chaton

Fabfashion said:


> Your stack sounds very pretty. Do you have any action pic?
> 
> How come I don’t see 6D these days? I think it makes for a better alternate with the screws.



Cartier discontinued it, but I had mine made as a custom order (apparently mine is the first 6 Diamond in PG).


----------



## lolakitten

@Fabfashion I just went through the same thought process. It is alot for 4 little diamonds, but those four little diamonds really do elevate the piece and if that’s really what your heart wants, get that one and try not to think about the price 
I just got mine and I couldn’t be happier. I hummed and hawed about how I could get the plain *and* earrings for less… but I’m glad I listened to my heart for once haha.


----------



## Fabfashion

lolakitten said:


> @Fabfashion I just went through the same thought process. It is alot for 4 little diamonds, but those four little diamonds really do elevate the piece and if that’s really what your heart wants, get that one and try not to think about the price
> I just got mine and I couldn’t be happier. I hummed and hawed about how I could get the plain *and* earrings for less… but I’m glad I listened to my heart for once haha.


I’m usually a diamond-anything girl by heart. I was thinking of a day to day, more casual Love and that’s why I was thinking of the plain one but I kept gravitating towards the 4D one. Oooh shiny. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

Chaton said:


> Cartier discontinued it, but I had mine made as a custom order (apparently mine is the first 6 Diamond in PG).
> 
> View attachment 5355078
> View attachment 5355079


Gorgeous! I didn’t know that they accept customer orders but I never thought to ask. Is PG palladium?


----------



## Cclover2013

Are you located in the states? I’m very interested to order as well!



Chaton said:


> Cartier discontinued it, but I had mine made as a custom order (apparently mine is the first 6 Diamond in PG).
> 
> View attachment 5355078
> View attachment 5355079





Chaton said:


> Cartier discontinued it, but I had mine made as a custom order (apparently mine is the first 6 Diamond in PG).
> 
> View attachment 5355078
> View attachment 5355079


----------



## Cclover2013

If the opportunity was there, I would say 4 diamonds! 



Fabfashion said:


> Need some help deciding between a plain YG regular Love bracelet and one with 4 diamonds. I tried them both on at the boutique the other day paired with a thin pave (which I’m not getting). Want something easy to wear for day to day or travel. I already have a WG 10d and RG 10d and thought having a YG that shows the screws would be nice for a change. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5354365
> 
> View attachment 5354367


----------



## MaggyH

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous! I didn’t know that they accept customer orders but I never thought to ask. Is PG palladium?


Pink Gold


----------



## sxca

Hello everyone,

I’m hoping to purchase my first love (YG regular) soon and wanted to ask for some advice.

There is no Cartier store where I live (Maui), the nearest would require a plane ride to Oahu. I tried some pieces on with an SA last year and was wondering if it would be appropriate to order the bracelet through him. I met him only once but he was very kind and accommodating.

I could just order it online, but if SAs receive commission on a sale, I’d be happy to give it to him. Not sure if this makes a difference to SAs, as I’m sure they have regular clients. I also thought it might be away to try and establish an SA relationship, even though I don’t live near a store.

Any thoughts/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Fabfashion

sxca said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I’m hoping to purchase my first love (YG regular) soon and wanted to ask for some advice.
> 
> There is no Cartier store where I live (Maui), the nearest would require a plane ride to Oahu. I tried some pieces on with an SA last year and was wondering if it would be appropriate to order the bracelet through him. I met him only once but he was very kind and accommodating.
> 
> I could just order it online, but if SAs receive commission on a sale, I’d be happy to give it to him. Not sure if this makes a difference to SAs, as I’m sure they have regular clients. I also thought it might be away to try and establish an SA relationship, even though I don’t live near a store.
> 
> Any thoughts/advice would be appreciated!


If you’re hoping to establish a long term relationship, it doesn’t hurt to order it from that SA especially if he was very helpful to you. In the future, there may be times where you may want some help bringing in certain pieces to try on or checking inventory or holding certain items for when you visit Oahu. For the longest time, my favorite Hermes SA was the one at the Oahu/Ala Moana boutique. I live in Toronto and only visit Oahu once a year and I’d always stop by Hermes and she’d always have something special for me.

If you have time, I’d encourage hopping over to the boutique in person. The buying experience is totally different when you buy from the boutique and it’ll feel so much more special especially for your first piece. I think when you’re buying a luxury brand, you’ll want that extra customer service from the SA. If your SA is not available, I’ve met Rowena at the Ala Moana boutique recently and she provided excellent customer service. Enjoy your first Love.


----------



## Cat Fondler

If I need to order remotely, I contact my SA (whom I only have the opportunity to see in person maybe every 2 years but have an established relationship with) via email or phone to place the order. She gets the commission (she confirmed this) and I get good service. If I need to exchange or return, I work with her directly and it’s been seamless. She’ll also send me videos of pieces I’m interested in being modeled by her coworker, even in combination with the same pieces I have so I can see how they work tog.


----------



## sxca

Thank you @Fabfashion and @Cat Fondler! Very helpful pieces of advice  Especially the parts about any future purchases/help.

Honestly, I could just fly over. I know the in-person experience is much different from just buying online. But it sounds like the most important thing is to establish the relationship and that’s it’s okay to only visit once or twice a year if you keep good communication with your SA.

I appreciate the insight, thank you again!




Fabfashion said:


> If you’re hoping to establish a long term relationship, it doesn’t hurt to order it from that SA especially if he was very helpful to you. In the future, there may be times where you may want some help bringing in certain pieces to try on or checking inventory or holding certain items for when you visit Oahu. For the longest time, my favorite Hermes SA was the one at the Oahu/Ala Moana boutique. I live in Toronto and only visit Oahu once a year and I’d always stop by Hermes and she’d always have something special for me.
> 
> If you have time, I’d encourage hopping over to the boutique in person. The buying experience is totally different when you buy from the boutique and it’ll feel so much more special especially for your first piece. I think when you’re buying a luxury brand, you’ll want that extra customer service from the SA. If your SA is not available, I’ve met Rowena at the Ala Moana boutique recently and she provided excellent customer service. Enjoy your first Love.





Cat Fondler said:


> If I need to order remotely, I contact my SA (whom I only have the opportunity to see in person maybe every 2 years but have an established relationship with) via email or phone to place the order. She gets the commission (she confirmed this) and I get good service. If I need to exchange or return, I work with her directly and it’s been seamless. She’ll also send me videos of pieces I’m interested in being modeled by her coworker, even in combination with the same pieces I have so I can see how they work tog.


----------



## loveatticus

Cristyfitzy79 said:


> It’s my problem too. I was given a cartier love bangle 18k but has 3 letter and 6 numbers serial code and i have tried a few companies but they don’t authenticate them


Did you ever find out if it was fake?


----------



## Fluna

Eeeekkkk iv joined the club..went for a regular…soo in love with it ❤

By the way my SA said there’s a price increase in UK  very soon!!  So glad I got mine now


----------



## Fabfashion

Thanks to all the wonderful folks here who chimed in on my question about no diamond YG vs 4D Love bracelet. I went back to the boutique yesterday and tried both on with the store’s RG 10D and WG 10D to see how they’d all look together (I don’t have mine in Hawaii with me). While I love the look of the no diamond YG with the stack, DH suggested I get the 4D. I was somewhat surprised he didn’t mind paying more! When I first mentioned the bracelets to him, he asked about the prices and promptly said “$1K per each tiny diamond?” Lol. Both DH and the SA thought the 4D woukd look better if I ever wear it alone. And I don’t usually stack my bracelets anyways. DH said it was more blingy—that was his professional description. Haha. Also interesting was how my 2 young DDs said they liked the no diamond one better. I’d have thought they would like the more blingy version.  Anyhow, we ended up with the 4D. Happy  anniversary to me.




These are for reference should anyone is considering the 2 options:







(The RG & WG 10D still have plastic protector on; hence, a little blurry in pics.)


----------



## MaggyH

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to all the wonderful folks here who chimed in on my question about no diamond YG vs 4D Love bracelet. I went back to the boutique yesterday and tried both on with the store’s RG 10D and WG 10D to see how they’d all look together (I don’t have mine in Hawaii with me). While I love the look of the no diamond YG with the stack, DH suggested I get the 4D. I was somewhat surprised he didn’t mind paying more! When I first mentioned the bracelets to him, he asked about the prices and promptly said “$1K per each tiny diamond?” Lol. Both DH and the SA thought the 4D woukd look better if I ever wear it alone. And I don’t usually stack my bracelets anyways. DH said it was more blingy—that was his professional description. Haha. Also interesting was how my 2 young DDs said they liked the no diamond one better. I’d have thought they would like the more blingy version.  Anyhow, we ended up with the 4D. Happy  anniversary to me.
> 
> View attachment 5358642
> 
> 
> These are for reference should anyone is considering the 2 options:
> 
> View attachment 5358643
> 
> View attachment 5358644
> 
> View attachment 5358645
> 
> (The RG & WG 10D still have plastic protector on; hence, a little blurry in pics.)


Congratulations, you have made the right choice for sure! (I have voted 4D  )


----------



## glamourbag

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to all the wonderful folks here who chimed in on my question about no diamond YG vs 4D Love bracelet. I went back to the boutique yesterday and tried both on with the store’s RG 10D and WG 10D to see how they’d all look together (I don’t have mine in Hawaii with me). While I love the look of the no diamond YG with the stack, DH suggested I get the 4D. I was somewhat surprised he didn’t mind paying more! When I first mentioned the bracelets to him, he asked about the prices and promptly said “$1K per each tiny diamond?” Lol. Both DH and the SA thought the 4D woukd look better if I ever wear it alone. And I don’t usually stack my bracelets anyways. DH said it was more blingy—that was his professional description. Haha. Also interesting was how my 2 young DDs said they liked the no diamond one better. I’d have thought they would like the more blingy version.  Anyhow, we ended up with the 4D. Happy  anniversary to me.
> 
> View attachment 5358642
> 
> 
> These are for reference should anyone is considering the 2 options:
> 
> View attachment 5358643
> 
> View attachment 5358644
> 
> View attachment 5358645
> 
> (The RG & WG 10D still have plastic protector on; hence, a little blurry in pics.)


Happy Anniversary and Im happy you got the 4 diamond Love. It's beautiful on you.


----------



## lolakitten

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to all the wonderful folks here who chimed in on my question about no diamond YG vs 4D Love bracelet. I went back to the boutique yesterday and tried both on with the store’s RG 10D and WG 10D to see how they’d all look together (I don’t have mine in Hawaii with me). While I love the look of the no diamond YG with the stack, DH suggested I get the 4D. I was somewhat surprised he didn’t mind paying more! When I first mentioned the bracelets to him, he asked about the prices and promptly said “$1K per each tiny diamond?” Lol. Both DH and the SA thought the 4D woukd look better if I ever wear it alone. And I don’t usually stack my bracelets anyways. DH said it was more blingy—that was his professional description. Haha. Also interesting was how my 2 young DDs said they liked the no diamond one better. I’d have thought they would like the more blingy version.  Anyhow, we ended up with the 4D. Happy  anniversary to me.
> 
> View attachment 5358642
> 
> 
> These are for reference should anyone is considering the 2 options:
> 
> View attachment 5358643
> 
> View attachment 5358644
> 
> View attachment 5358645
> 
> (The RG & WG 10D still have plastic protector on; hence, a little blurry in pics.)


Happy Anniversary & congrats, it’s beautiful!


----------



## Fabfashion

Thank you, @MaggyH @glamourbag @lolakitten.


----------



## scheurin

4D is the way to go , 10D is no "real" love anymore as you cannot see the signature motif

Love mine, too


----------



## scheurin

p.s. never saw this plastic protector. Is that a new standard in boutiques to prevent scratching?


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> p.s. never saw this plastic protector. Is that a new standard in boutiques to prevent scratching?



I don't think it's a new thing, and I think it's on random pieces.  I saw it on the Rainbow Love 2 years ago when I asked to take a look at it.  

However, the plastic really distorts the look - makes it dull and muted looking so you don't really get the full effect of the piece as the gold doesn't shine as it should nor can you see the gemstones as well.


----------



## Cat Fondler

scheurin said:


> p.s. never saw this plastic protector. Is that a new standard in boutiques to prevent scratching?


There was a peel-off plastic film on my reg Love when I tried it on in the boutique ~3 years ago.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

scheurin said:


> p.s. never saw this plastic protector. Is that a new standard in boutiques to prevent scratching?



Both of my loves also had the plastic protector on them when I purchased mine. I’m thinking they must have been recently shipped to the store and either little to no one had tried them on yet.


----------



## Fluna

Guys forgot to add pictures of the stack I tried on.. I think I’m definitely going to introduce the smaller one 1st quiet soon… super happy with my regular love it’s like a dream.. and now I have the Cartier love bug want more!! Lol 
The only thing iv scratched it already..and every time I look another one!!  I know its gonna happen..
(Pics all size 17) 

View attachment 5359878


View attachment 5359879


View attachment 5359880


----------



## Fabfashion

scheurin said:


> p.s. never saw this plastic protector. Is that a new standard in boutiques to prevent scratching?


It was a piece of clear-ish plastic tape that gets peeled off. This way the piece is kept pristine. They were on the bracelets that the SA pulled out from the drawer to let me try on. The 2 that I was interested in, she peeled the tape right off. I told her not to bother with the 10Ds because I didn’t want to inadvertently scratch anything when stacking.


----------



## bkee

Hello, I am considering the YG regular love and YG 4-diamond love as my push gift to myself for my second baby, and it just so happens that it will be my 35th birthday soon, so also a birthday gift to myself. 

I am wondering if the 4 diamonds are worth the price difference. And having a very hard time deciding on which one to go for. I intend to engrave the names of my children with a heart symbol in the middle. I intend to wear it for a long time without removing it.

Kindly share your thoughts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dimple

I have the 4 diamond one and love it. Definitely no regrets. The diamonds are small but it still sparkles nicely


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

bkee said:


> Hello, I am considering the YG regular love and YG 4-diamond love as my push gift to myself for my second baby, and it just so happens that it will be my 35th birthday soon, so also a birthday gift to myself.
> 
> I am wondering if the 4 diamonds are worth the price difference. And having a very hard time deciding on which one to go for. I intend to engrave the names of my children with a heart symbol in the middle. I intend to wear it for a long time without removing it.
> 
> Kindly share your thoughts. Thanks in advance.


I have it & I think the diamonds add some nice variation to the screw motifs. Plus, if you're going to wear it as a permanent piece, the cost-per-wear should be pretty low & therefore worth it!


----------



## Lanier

bkee said:


> Hello, I am considering the YG regular love and YG 4-diamond love as my push gift to myself for my second baby, and it just so happens that it will be my 35th birthday soon, so also a birthday gift to myself.
> 
> I am wondering if the 4 diamonds are worth the price difference. And having a very hard time deciding on which one to go for. I intend to engrave the names of my children with a heart symbol in the middle. I intend to wear it for a long time without removing it.
> 
> Kindly share your thoughts. Thanks in advance.



From a face-value standpoint, the diamonds are for sure marked up. But will it make you smile every time you look at your wrist? If so, then it’s worth it.


----------



## bkee

Dimple said:


> I have the 4 diamond one and love it. Definitely no regrets. The diamonds are small but it still sparkles nicely





needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I have it & I think the diamonds add some nice variation to the screw motifs. Plus, if you're going to wear it as a permanent piece, the cost-per-wear should be pretty low & therefore worth it!





Lanier said:


> From a face-value standpoint, the diamonds are for sure marked up. But will it make you smile every time you look at your wrist? If so, then it’s worth it.


I am very tempted to get the 4-diamond one, I guess I am just trying to justify spending that much on a bracelet. And I think it is definitely going to put a smile oh my face every time I look at it.


----------



## 7h5f921

I love my 4 diamond one. “Worth it” is subjective as when looking at the gram weight and the diamond carat weight, no jewelry that is sold in any store would be “ worth” the price they are asking.
I would absolutely buy it again if given a chance to though. It makes me happy.


----------



## mcr416

bkee said:


> Hello, I am considering the YG regular love and YG 4-diamond love as my push gift to myself for my second baby, and it just so happens that it will be my 35th birthday soon, so also a birthday gift to myself.
> 
> I am wondering if the 4 diamonds are worth the price difference. And having a very hard time deciding on which one to go for. I intend to engrave the names of my children with a heart symbol in the middle. I intend to wear it for a long time without removing it.
> 
> Kindly share your thoughts. Thanks in advance.



I tried both but ended up going for the plain for 3 reasons: (1) I like the screw motifs and think they get lost in the diamonds (2) I liked that the plain could stand on its own and be more casual when I’m just wearing a tshirt and jeans (3) the diamond value isn’t there for the difference between the two and you can get an all diamond tennis bracelet to stack for the difference in price.

All that said, you gotta do what makes you happy! Either way, you’ll remember this birth and milestone every time you look at it! Happy birthday!


----------



## bkee

7h5f921 said:


> I love my 4 diamond one. “Worth it” is subjective as when looking at the gram weight and the diamond carat weight, no jewelry that is sold in any store would be “ worth” the price they are asking.
> I would absolutely buy it again if given a chance to though. It makes me happy.


Thanks, that is a good point.


----------



## bkee

mcr416 said:


> I tried both but ended up going for the plain for 3 reasons: (1) I like the screw motifs and think they get lost in the diamonds (2) I liked that the plain could stand on its own and be more casual when I’m just wearing a tshirt and jeans (3) the diamond value isn’t there for the difference between the two and you can get an all diamond tennis bracelet to stack for the difference in price.
> 
> All that said, you gotta do what makes you happy! Either way, you’ll remember this birth and milestone every time you look at it! Happy birthday!


Thank you! I think I will go try them both and see which one sings to me.


----------



## scheurin

4 dia it is


----------



## Fabfashion

bkee said:


> Thank you! I think I will go try them both and see which one sings to me.


@bkee, I had the same dilemma just a couple of weeks ago. I ended up with the 4D one. My situation is a little different in that I already have 2 Love bracelets with 10D. I wanted a new YG one that shows the screws and would have been happy with just a no-diamond one. Then a number of wonderful TPFers here chimed in and on decision day I tried on both again and even my DH said the 4D (the blingy one) looked best so we came home with that one.

During that deciding period, I went through some thinking especially on the price difference between no-D and 4D and here are some of my thought process:
- The diamonds sure cost $1K per each 0.10 ct but it’s the overall design and not the weight of the diamonds that makes the difference. Do I prefer the look of one with the screws all the way around or one with alternating diamonds?
- My first Love 10D bracelet was about 25% less than the second one I purchased 7 years later. And, now 5 years later the price of the 10D bracelet gone up another ~15%. So I figured the prices are just going to keep going up, better get one now.
- If I were to get one with 4D, would I regret not getting one without any diamond down the road? If I were to get one without any diamond, would I wish I should have gotten one with diamonds and then ending up spending more money in the future buying another one?
After all that thinking, I was still on the fence. Lol.

I’m very glad I ended up with the 4D one though. I’ve been wearing it on its own and as @lolakitten eloquently stated: “those four little diamonds really do elevate the piece.” They sure do!

Try them on and see which one makes your heart sing, and please come back and let us know what you decide. I love the idea of your inscription and congrats on your baby!


----------



## bkee

Fabfashion said:


> @bkee, I had the same dilemma just a couple of weeks ago. I ended up with the 4D one. My situation is a little different in that I already have 2 Love bracelets with 10D. I wanted a new YG one that shows the screws and would have been happy with just a no-diamond one. Then a number of wonderful TPFers here chimed in and on decision day I tried on both again and even my DH said the 4D (the blingy one) looked best so we came home with that one.
> 
> During that deciding period, I went through some thinking especially on the price difference between no-D and 4D and here are some of my thought process:
> - The diamonds sure cost $1K per each 0.10 ct but it’s the overall design and not the weight of the diamonds that makes the difference. Do I prefer the look of one with the screws all the way around or one with alternating diamonds?
> - My first Love 10D bracelet was about 25% less than the second one I purchased 7 years later. And, now 5 years later the price of the 10D bracelet gone up another ~15%. So I figured the prices are just going to keep going up, better get one now.
> - If I were to get one with 4D, would I regret not getting one without any diamond down the road? If I were to get one without any diamond, would I wish I should have gotten one with diamonds and then ending up spending more money in the future buying another one?
> After all that thinking, I was still on the fence. Lol.
> 
> I’m very glad I ended up with the 4D one though. I’ve been wearing it on its own and as @lolakitten eloquently stated: “those four little diamonds really do elevate the piece.” They sure do!
> 
> Try them on and see which one makes your heart sing, and please come back and let us know what you decide. I love the idea of your inscription and congrats on your baby!


Thank you for sharing your thoughts on this! This sure helped me decide which one I want to go for. Especially when you mentioned about the overall design. I used to own a plain YG, and gave it to my sister a few years ago. We have a family business that specializes in diamonds, that is why initially it kinda bugs me that they are charging 1k per 0.10ct, but in the end, it is a luxury item, so normal pricing does not apply. I think that if I went for no D, I will be wanting the 4D one day, so that solved my dilemma.  And I definitely agree those 4 little diamonds really do elevate the piece.


----------



## ematz78

mcr416 said:


> I tried both but ended up going for the plain for 3 reasons: (1) I like the screw motifs and think they get lost in the diamonds (2) I liked that the plain could stand on its own and be more casual when I’m just wearing a tshirt and jeans (3) the diamond value isn’t there for the difference between the two and you can get an all diamond tennis bracelet to stack for the difference in price.
> 
> All that said, you gotta do what makes you happy! Either way, you’ll remember this birth and milestone every time you look at it! Happy birthday!


All of the reasons you stated are exactly why I like the plain better as well! But yeah, to each her own! What makes one person happen will differ from the next!


----------



## thepoohbear

We were on vacation and went to Cartier just to browse but my husband surprised me and got the JUC I tried on a whim. I’m happy and love it but I obviously didn’t think this through because three days later, I already see a tiny dent against my love. I’ve put a hair tie in between them for now but does anyone have an idea for a thin spacer? I really like the minimal look and don’t want to add more thick bracelets.

Also, if anyone is wondering, I actually find it really comfortable to wear 24/7. I haven’t taken either bracelets off since I got it  other than for cleaning by my SA. I thought the JUC nail head would dig in but it hasn’t been bad at all.


----------



## Fabfashion

thepoohbear said:


> We were on vacation and went to Cartier just to browse but my husband surprised me and got the JUC I tried on a whim. I’m happy and love it but I obviously didn’t think this through because three days later, I already see a tiny dent against my love. I’ve put a hair tie in between them for now but does anyone have an idea for a thin spacer? I really like the minimal look and don’t want to add more thick bracelets.
> 
> Also, if anyone is wondering, I actually find it really comfortable to wear 24/7. I haven’t taken either bracelets since I got it  other than for cleaning by my SA. I thought the JUC nail head would dig in but it hasn’t been bad at all.


Congrats on your new JuC! I don’t usually stack my JuC but if I were to stack it with a Love or another bracelet, I’d put the nail head part facing away from the Love. I had thought about adding a spacer in between my bracelets that would help reduce scratching and clanking noise and was looking into silk cord as well as leather bracelets but it does change the whole look. @Perli did this with a Trinity cord in between in https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-in-real-life-situations.996342/post-32604951


----------



## thepoohbear

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats on your new JuC! I don’t usually stack my JuC but if I were to stack it with a Love or another bracelet, I’d put the nail head part facing away from the Love. I had thought about adding a spacer in between my bracelets that would help reduce scratching and clanking noise and was looking into silk cord as well as leather bracelets but it does change the whole look. @Perli did this with a Trinity cord in between in https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-in-real-life-situations.996342/post-32604951
> 
> View attachment 5367882


ohhh thank you!! That seems like a great buffer.
I found an older thread where someone used a hair band but my invisibobble looks silly on my wrist so I’ll have to look into the trinity cord.


----------



## lumkeikei

thepoohbear said:


> We were on vacation and went to Cartier just to browse but my husband surprised me and got the JUC I tried on a whim. I’m happy and love it but I obviously didn’t think this through because three days later, I already see a tiny dent against my love. I’ve put a hair tie in between them for now but does anyone have an idea for a thin spacer? I really like the minimal look and don’t want to add more thick bracelets.
> 
> Also, if anyone is wondering, I actually find it really comfortable to wear 24/7. I haven’t taken either bracelets off since I got it  other than for cleaning by my SA. I thought the JUC nail head would dig in but it hasn’t been bad at all.


I also use the trinity cord as a buffer but it doesn’t always work cause both my Love and JUC are loose fit so they’ll eventually crossover the cord.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Don’t know if I’m posting this in the proper thread but I JUST noticed a giant dent in my small love pave. Didn’t know that was even possible- I have a lot of nasty scratches on the regular loves but this is a noticeable indent in the corner. Maybe it’s bc the pave version isn’t flat completely bc there’s diamonds in between? I wonder if I should get it polished but I remember reading that horror story where the store polished the bracelets to death and made the corners round. Thoughts? TIA!


----------



## iluvpandora

baggiegirl said:


> I think the 18 kt gold one is near 3000 usd...


If I can turn back time  I would buy 10


----------



## iluvpandora

thepoohbear said:


> We were on vacation and went to Cartier just to browse but my husband surprised me and got the JUC I tried on a whim. I’m happy and love it but I obviously didn’t think this through because three days later, I already see a tiny dent against my love. I’ve put a hair tie in between them for now but does anyone have an idea for a thin spacer? I really like the minimal look and don’t want to add more thick bracelets.
> 
> Also, if anyone is wondering, I actually find it really comfortable to wear 24/7. I haven’t taken either bracelets off since I got it  other than for cleaning by my SA. I thought the JUC nail head would dig in but it hasn’t been bad at all.


I wear mine with 3 other loves 24/7, even exercise 6 days a week and it doesn’t bother me. I wear a sweat band on my wrist when I workout.  It is super comfortable but be careful the pointy part of the nail will get caught in your clothes


----------



## Fabfashion

MainlyBailey said:


> Don’t know if I’m posting this in the proper thread but I JUST noticed a giant dent in my small love pave. Didn’t know that was even possible- I have a lot of nasty scratches on the regular loves but this is a noticeable indent in the corner. Maybe it’s bc the pave version isn’t flat completely bc there’s diamonds in between? I wonder if I should get it polished but I remember reading that horror story where the store polished the bracelets to death and made the corners round. Thoughts? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372440
> View attachment 5372441


I think you may want to take it to the boutique and see if they can fix it. To me it’d be more like filling it with gold and not polishing it away. See what they say are your options.


----------



## xblackxstarx

MainlyBailey said:


> Don’t know if I’m posting this in the proper thread but I JUST noticed a giant dent in my small love pave. Didn’t know that was even possible- I have a lot of nasty scratches on the regular loves but this is a noticeable indent in the corner. Maybe it’s bc the pave version isn’t flat completely bc there’s diamonds in between? I wonder if I should get it polished but I remember reading that horror story where the store polished the bracelets to death and made the corners round. Thoughts? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372440
> View attachment 5372441



I have dents like this in my regular plain love bracelet but i assumed it was normal due to being worn 24/7. I didn't evem think anything could be done about it. Though yours is a diamond pave version i would be concerned if it exposes any diamonds to being more vulerable to being damaged/ loosened. 
I have quite a few little chunks like this on my love actually now I'm inspecting it. 
Your bracelets are so beautiful btw I love your stack


----------



## GucciObsessed

I have two regular loves and had them polished by Cartier a few months ago. It was time since they were almost 10 years old. Since then I haven't worn all the other bracelets I was stacking with them (Tiffany diamonds by the yard, tennis bracelet) and I've noticed they've stayed shiny and relatively scratch-free. Because of that I am only going to stack them again with another Cartier love, looking to sandwich a 10 diamond thin yellow gold in the middle of the classic loves. I loved the stacked look but HATE the scratches!


----------



## luvednotspoiled

It’s official! The regular love and JUC are on their way to me buttttttt now I am thinking I might need a buffer to avoid scratches. (Santa told me I may be getting a tennis bracelet from the in laws so I am in search for a place holder!)

*Have any of you stacked a love & JUC with a tiny dainty Pearl bracelet?* In my mind it sounds gorgeous, but would like to see how it actually looks! Thoughts? 

(pics of the bracelet I am considering and the rest just because I’m obsessed with my first Cartier experience!)


----------



## thepoohbear

luvednotspoiled said:


> It’s official! The regular love and JUC are on their way to me buttttttt now I am thinking I might need a buffer to avoid scratches. (Santa told me I may be getting a tennis bracelet from the in laws so I am in search for a place holder!)
> 
> *Have any of you stacked a love & JUC with a tiny dainty Pearl bracelet?* In my mind it sounds gorgeous, but would like to see how it actually looks! Thoughts?
> 
> (pics of the bracelet I am considering and the rest just because I’m obsessed with my first Cartier experience!)



Congratulations!! So I don’t wear it like this but I thought the way you described it sounded beautiful so I found my pearl bracelet to try stacking it. It’s not as dainty as I’d like it to be but if you wanted to just see the idea or the colors here you go:

View attachment 5373020


----------



## luvednotspoiled

thepoohbear said:


> Congratulations!! So I don’t wear it like this but I thought the way you described it sounded beautiful so I found my pearl bracelet to try stacking it. It’s not as dainty as I’d like it to be but if you wanted to just see the idea or the colors here you go:
> 
> View attachment 5373020



Thank you so much!!! I love the juxtaposition between edgy nail/screws and classic pearls!!! ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## lo5

Hi! I am not near a store and wanted to order a love online, but the size I need now says contact us even though it used to be available. Does that mean it is sold out?


----------



## emo4488

lo5 said:


> Hi! I am not near a store and wanted to order a love online, but the size I need now says contact us even though it used to be available. Does that mean it is sold out?


No. They will probably have it sent from a store but need to search to confirm it.  My last 2 purchases were not available online but were in store. There is low stock.


----------



## Fabfashion

lo5 said:


> Hi! I am not near a store and wanted to order a love online, but the size I need now says contact us even though it used to be available. Does that mean it is sold out?


I’d suggest calling customer service and ask. They can see inventory in the whole system and get one to you if you decide to order.


----------



## Fabfashion

luvednotspoiled said:


> It’s official! The regular love and JUC are on their way to me buttttttt now I am thinking I might need a buffer to avoid scratches. (Santa told me I may be getting a tennis bracelet from the in laws so I am in search for a place holder!)
> 
> *Have any of you stacked a love & JUC with a tiny dainty Pearl bracelet?* In my mind it sounds gorgeous, but would like to see how it actually looks! Thoughts?
> 
> (pics of the bracelet I am considering and the rest just because I’m obsessed with my first Cartier experience!)


I was trying different combinations to find a buffer for my Love bracelets. I tried a pearl bracelet but it was a bit too big. I think pearls would look great as long as the pearls are not too big in diameter when compared to the Love bracelet’s width. @Fluna shared this pic and I think something like this may work well. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-love-bracelet-discussion-thread.867278/post-35069230


----------



## Fluna

Fabfashion said:


> I was trying different combinations to find a buffer for my Love bracelets. I tried a pearl bracelet but it was a bit too big. I think pearls would look great as long as the pearls are not too big in diameter when compared to the Love bracelet’s width. @Fluna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabfashion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying different combinations to find a buffer for my Love bracelets. I tried a pearl bracelet but it was a bit too big. I think pearls would look great as long as the pearls are not too big in diameter when compared to the Love bracelet’s width. @Fluna shared this pic and I think something like this may work well.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-love-bracelet-discussion-thread.867278/post-35069230
> 
> 
> 
> shared this pic and I think something like this may work well.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-love-bracelet-discussion-thread.867278/post-35069230
Click to expand...




Fabfashion said:


> I was trying different combinations to find a buffer for my Love bracelets. I tried a pearl bracelet but it was a bit too big. I think pearls would look great as long as the pearls are not too big in diameter when compared to the Love bracelet’s width. @Fluna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabfashion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying different combinations to find a buffer for my Love bracelets. I tried a pearl bracelet but it was a bit too big. I think pearls would look great as long as the pearls are not too big in diameter when compared to the Love bracelet’s width. @Fluna shared this pic and I think something like this may work well.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-love-bracelet-discussion-thread.867278/post-35069230
> 
> 
> 
> shared this pic and I think something like this may work well.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cartier-love-bracelet-discussion-thread.867278/post-35069230
Click to expand...


My Pearl bracelet is super dainty and I think it works very well without taking the attention away from the Cartier bracelet..my pearls are from Mikimoto 
I’m also hoping to get a small Cartier love and I think these 3 will be perfect together  elegant looking with the pearls


----------



## Chloe1004

I am looking to order the small love bracelet this week online before the price increase that’s supposed to be coming in a week or two which is what I am reading and hearing. The nearest Cartier store is 5.5 hours away so I can’t try on the size. I bought the Small JUC bracelet at the store when traveling in the size 15 and it fits perfectly. What size love should I get? Is 16 the correct size for the love? I would like to be able to stack them sometimes. I read somewhere you are supposed to size up for the love from the JUC. Thank you!


----------



## runningbird

Chloe1004 said:


> I am looking to order the small love bracelet this week online before the price increase that’s supposed to be coming in a week or two which is what I am reading and hearing. The nearest Cartier store is 5.5 hours away so I can’t try on the size. I bought the Small JUC bracelet at the store when traveling in the size 15 and it fits perfectly. What size love should I get? Is 16 the correct size for the love? I would like to be able to stack them sometimes. I read somewhere you are supposed to size up for the love from the JUC. Thank you!


Yes, you're suppose to size 1 up from the Juc, so you would get the 16. Good luck getting the small Love.  Apparenty those are selling like hot cakes according to 2 Cartier stores I went into in Vegas.  I have the regular love and wanted to add a small one.


----------



## Chloe1004

runningbird said:


> Yes, you're suppose to size 1 up from the Juc, so you would get the 16. Good luck getting the small Love.  Apparenty those are selling like hot cakes according to 2 Cartier stores I went into in Vegas.  I have the regular love and wanted to add a small one.


Thank you so much!


----------



## juliarose77

Hi all

I receieved the small love 5 days ago and awoke from a nap yesterday realizing it had fallen off. I understand to lock it you turn it 1/4 so that the motif is horizontal with the others and when I looked at it when it was off it was completely turned and unlocked. Then when I went to go lock it, it now turns 360 and keeps turning and turning whereas before it would stop at the 1/4 mark. 

I have shipped it for Cartier to do a diagnostic on it, however, this rubs me the wrong way as I received this bracelet 5 days ago and it’s clearly a malfunction issue. I stack with the regular love that has had no screw issues thus far. 

What would you all do?


----------



## bluebird03

juliarose77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I receieved the small love 5 days ago and awoke from a nap yesterday realizing it had fallen off. I understand to lock it you turn it 1/4 so that the motif is horizontal with the others and when I looked at it when it was off it was completely turned and unlocked. Then when I went to go lock it, it now turns 360 and keeps turning and turning whereas before it would stop at the 1/4 mark.
> 
> I have shipped it for Cartier to do a diagnostic on it, however, this rubs me the wrong way as I received this bracelet 5 days ago and it’s clearly a malfunction issue. I stack with the regular love that has had no screw issues thus far.
> 
> What would you all do?


Definitely sounds like a defect with the bracelet and given that it's just a few days old I would request an exchange vs a "fix". Mine hasn't done this so far


----------



## juliarose77

bluebird03 said:


> Definitely sounds like a defect with the bracelet and given that it's just a few days old I would request an exchange vs a "fix". Mine hasn't done this so far


An ambassador said that it still needs to be sent to New York for a diagnostic before they can rule on whether an exchange is necessary vs repair. but I definitely think I’m going to push for an exchange because it just doesn’t seem right for me to pay that amount of money and have it for not even a week and need a repair already. There is zero wear and tear & honestly a bracelet needing a repair has to affect the integrity to some degree, right?

How long have you had yours ? It’s stayed locked? Does the motif keep turning if you tried? (like 360) 

Regardless, was told they need to look at it in NYC shop. 
Going to push for an exchange either way


----------



## runningbird

juliarose77 said:


> An ambassador said that it still needs to be sent to New York for a diagnostic before they can rule on whether an exchange is necessary vs repair. but I definitely think I’m going to push for an exchange because it just doesn’t seem right for me to pay that amount of money and have it for not even a week and need a repair already. There is zero wear and tear & honestly a bracelet needing a repair has to affect the integrity to some degree, right?
> 
> How long have you had yours ? It’s stayed locked? Does the motif keep turning if you tried? (like 360)
> 
> Regardless, was told they need to look at it in NYC shop.
> Going to push for an exchange either way


I got the small Love 3 weeks ago and it stays locked.  The motif will keep turning 360 degrees like yours.  I did that by accident and was like UH-OH!  I don't know if it's supposed to do that at all, but it has stayed locked so far.  I also have the regular size Love and that one has never even needed to be tightened.  The SA put it on a year ago and she did a great job.  I've never taken it off, I keep my eye on the screws and have tried to tighten it like they recommend, but it's locked on solid.  The screws do not move.


----------



## juliarose77

runningbird said:


> I got the small Love 3 weeks ago and it stays locked.  The motif will keep turning 360 degrees like yours.  I did that by accident and was like UH-OH!  I don't know if it's supposed to do that at all, but it has stayed locked so far.  I also have the regular size Love and that one has never even needed to be tightened.  The SA put it on a year ago and she did a great job.  I've never taken it off, I keep my eye on the screws and have tried to tighten it like they recommend, but it's locked on solid.  The screws do not move.


Yes my SA in Miami locked my love on SOLID as well. absolutely no movement. I love the reg and small stacked because it adds texture as opposed to two reg loves, but I’m afraid the Small is too delicate. 

I’ll wait & see what Cartier says after they run a diagnostic on the piece. I want it exchanged lol


----------



## NY2LA

juliarose77 said:


> Yes my SA in Miami locked my love on SOLID as well. absolutely no movement. I love the reg and small stacked because it adds texture as opposed to two reg loves, but I’m afraid the Small is too delicate.
> 
> I’ll wait & see what Cartier says after they run a diagnostic on the piece. I want it exchanged lol



I’ve had mine for 3 years and stack it. I’ve never had a problem; it definitely sounds like a defect. I’m sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Swanky

The small isn’t delicate. Mine fell off once and I take responsibility since it only happened once lol
Hasn’t happened since and I am no where near careful with it. 
They’re not padlocked on…


----------



## sxca

Finally joined the club last month. It’s a beautiful piece. Substantial but subtle. I ended up flying to Oahu since there is no store in Maui. It was just a day trip, and I visited my grandma at the same time. It was the last time I ever saw her as she passed away the following week. It might sound dramatic but if I hadn’t gone to Oahu to pick this up, I wouldn’t have gotten to see her one last time.


----------



## delaneyyeckk

Hello, 
I was wondering if anyone would be able to give feedback in regards to a question I had. I am debating on adding a thin love to wear with my regular love however, does anyone have issues with the two bracelets overlapping? My SA said that if both bracelets are the same size they shouldn’t overlap. 
Thanks!


----------



## 7h5f921

Depends on how snug the fit is. If your love is too large they can catch an edge of one another if they are angled weird. ( lots of room for the bracelet to flop around) Most of the time though they will lay flat with no issues except the clinking noise.
If your love is snug though and doesn’t move much then they wont overlap even if they are angled funny.


----------



## scheurin

Yeah, one a while they overlap a bit but this is fine with me. Twice the bracelets even flipped their position.


----------



## jdlv1991

delaneyyeckk said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone would be able to give feedback in regards to a question I had. I am debating on adding a thin love to wear with my regular love however, does anyone have issues with the two bracelets overlapping? My SA said that if both bracelets are the same size they shouldn’t overlap.
> Thanks!


They should not overlap, but the sides touching each other will definitely get some wear & tear.


----------



## americanroyal89

delaneyyeckk said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone would be able to give feedback in regards to a question I had. I am debating on adding a thin love to wear with my regular love however, does anyone have issues with the two bracelets overlapping? My SA said that if both bracelets are the same size they shouldn’t overlap.
> Thanks!


Mine have never overlapped. But I wear my loves fitted instead of loose. I think I’d you wear your loves looser then you may experience overlapping.


----------



## bluebird03

delaneyyeckk said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone would be able to give feedback in regards to a question I had. I am debating on adding a thin love to wear with my regular love however, does anyone have issues with the two bracelets overlapping? My SA said that if both bracelets are the same size they shouldn’t overlap.
> Thanks!


Like the others have said if the bracelets are snug meaning you can’t rotate it then they won’t overlap. Mine are not snug and I have seen them overlap once in a while


----------



## Purseaddict718

delaneyyeckk said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone would be able to give feedback in regards to a question I had. I am debating on adding a thin love to wear with my regular love however, does anyone have issues with the two bracelets overlapping? My SA said that if both bracelets are the same size they shouldn’t overlap.
> Thanks!


Mines are not snug. Both the same size 17 they do not overlap but if I angle them right I can get the small one through and under the regular size but not the other way around. But it has to be at specific spot on my arm. So in regular every day life it will probably never happen. I don’t know how I even realize the small one could go under.


----------



## delaneyyeckk

Thank you so much to all those who replied to my initial post! I am somewhat skeptical only because if my bracelets were to overlap that would drive me crazy. My regular love is an 18 so, there is definitely some wiggle room as it does move up and down my wrist. I probably could of gone with a 17 but didn’t want my wrist to feel like it was suffocating. Not sure if adding a thin love would be the best then. Might go with a JUC or VCA bracelet.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

delaneyyeckk said:


> Thank you so much to all those who replied to my initial post! I am somewhat skeptical only because if my bracelets were to overlap that would drive me crazy. My regular love is an 18 so, there is definitely some wiggle room as it does move up and down my wrist. I probably could of gone with a 17 but didn’t want my wrist to feel like it was suffocating. Not sure if adding a thin love would be the best then. Might go with a JUC or VCA bracelet.



Just to give you an insight of someone who has both Love bracelets and a VCA Alhambra bracelet, when I stack them together the VCA stones sometimes get stuck underneath my Loves because my Loves are a loose fit and I also did not have my Alhambra bracelet resized very much so that is a loose fit too. This is all assuming you’re referring to the Alhambra bracelet and not another VCA bracelet lol. Here’s an example of what I mean. In this picture they are pushed all the way up my arm. This is a good reality picture of a stack and not a “picture perfect” example of stacking.


----------



## Purseaddict718

delaneyyeckk said:


> Thank you so much to all those who replied to my initial post! I am somewhat skeptical only because if my bracelets were to overlap that would drive me crazy. My regular love is an 18 so, there is definitely some wiggle room as it does move up and down my wrist. I probably could of gone with a 17 but didn’t want my wrist to feel like it was suffocating. Not sure if adding a thin love would be the best then. Might go with a JUC or VCA bracelet.


I’m sure if they are the same size it will be fine.


----------



## delaneyyeckk

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Just to give you an insight of someone who has both Love bracelets and a VCA Alhambra bracelet, when I stack them together the VCA stones sometimes get stuck underneath my Loves because my Loves are a loose fit and I also did not have my Alhambra bracelet resized very much so that is a loose fit too. This is all assuming you’re referring to the Alhambra bracelet and not another VCA bracelet lol. Here’s an example of what I mean. In this picture they are pushed all the way up my arm. This is a good reality picture of a stack and not a “picture perfect” example of stacking.
> View attachment 5399069
> 
> View attachment 5399070


Thank you for the pictures! Do you have any issues with the onyx scratching on the surface & do you wear it daily? I know that’s supposed to be one of VCAs more durable stones when comparing all of them.


----------



## polymerase1

Hi, I’m very new here but I was wondering if I could get some advice on purchasing a preloved love bracelet. What’s a decent price for a preloved love bracelet with diamonds? I’ve seen one in good condition for $9000 (+tax) but I’m unsure if that’s a good deal or not!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

delaneyyeckk said:


> Thank you for the pictures! Do you have any issues with the onyx scratching on the surface & do you wear it daily? I know that’s supposed to be one of VCAs more durable stones when comparing all of them.



I do not wear the VCA daily only because of my career so I wear it on my days off but I also don’t stack the VCA and Loves together every time because this does annoy me at times but I have not had any scratching or damage to the stones. I think the edges surrounding the stone help with that a lot and the oval shape of the Loves as well so they don’t always make direct contact if that makes sense.


----------



## jina25

Hi. I’m looking to sell my xx. Do you know where I can sell it for the best price? Does this forum allow us to sell on here? Thanks.


----------



## Swanky

There's no selling on tPF.  Please do a search, there's a ton of threads about where to sell luxe goods!


----------



## nursecoco

Happy to join the Cartier bracelet club  !
After weeks of reading the purseforum, watching YouTube videos & looking at IG photos, I finally got what I wanted…
Initially, I was decided on basic Love cuff… didn’t feel or look right when I had it on in store. With my lifestyle, the Classic Love isn’t on the list. So I tried on the small Love & I agree with some people here that it looks too subtle on its own. So I tried the small JUC & it looked perfect! Then the SA brought out the small JUC with diamonds… I tried it on & it was love at first sight!!!! Lol
The small Love is a gift to me from me (survived the Pandemic as a frontliner). The JUC is a mother’s day gift from my 3 sons.
Wrist size: 15cm
Photo 1 RG Sm Love + RG Sm JUC (red scratches from trying the Love Cuff)



Photo 2 YG Love cuff



Mother’s Day special came with flowers & chocolates from


Came home with these: Both small YG JUC size 16 with diamonds and YG Love size 17



I would highly recommend that you try it in store before purchasing. It’s a $$$ investment. Everyone has different arm sizes. I have a small wrist but fat arms . I am also petite 5’1”. My lifestyle: I only wear jewelries outside of work (I work in the OR). Thank you all for the advice posts & photos & suggestions & your experiences with Cartier. I think I have made the right decision with these 2 pieces.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## sjunky13

nursecoco said:


> Happy to join the Cartier bracelet club  !
> After weeks of reading the purseforum, watching YouTube videos & looking at IG photos, I finally got what I wanted…
> Initially, I was decided on basic Love cuff… didn’t feel or look right when I had it on in store. With my lifestyle, the Classic Love isn’t on the list. So I tried on the small Love & I agree with some people here that it looks too subtle on its own. So I tried the small JUC & it looked perfect! Then the SA brought out the small JUC with diamonds… I tried it on & it was love at first sight!!!! Lol
> The small Love is a gift to me from me (survived the Pandemic as a frontliner). The JUC is a mother’s day gift from my 3 sons.
> Wrist size: 15cm
> Photo 1 RG Sm Love + RG Sm JUC (red scratches from trying the Love Cuff)
> View attachment 5400934
> 
> 
> Photo 2 YG Love cuff
> View attachment 5400935
> 
> 
> Mother’s Day special came with flowers & chocolates from
> View attachment 5400936
> 
> Came home with these: Both small YG JUC size 16 with diamonds and YG Love size 17
> View attachment 5400937
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend that you try it in store before purchasing. It’s a $$$ investment. Everyone has different arm sizes. I have a small wrist but fat arms . I am also petite 5’1”. My lifestyle: I only wear jewelries outside of work (I work in the OR). Thank you all for the advice posts & photos & suggestions & your experiences with Cartier. I think I have made the right decision with these 2 pieces.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats and TY for your hard work during the Pandemic!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

nursecoco said:


> Happy to join the Cartier bracelet club  !
> After weeks of reading the purseforum, watching YouTube videos & looking at IG photos, I finally got what I wanted…
> Initially, I was decided on basic Love cuff… didn’t feel or look right when I had it on in store. With my lifestyle, the Classic Love isn’t on the list. So I tried on the small Love & I agree with some people here that it looks too subtle on its own. So I tried the small JUC & it looked perfect! Then the SA brought out the small JUC with diamonds… I tried it on & it was love at first sight!!!! Lol
> The small Love is a gift to me from me (survived the Pandemic as a frontliner). The JUC is a mother’s day gift from my 3 sons.
> Wrist size: 15cm
> Photo 1 RG Sm Love + RG Sm JUC (red scratches from trying the Love Cuff)
> View attachment 5400934
> 
> 
> Photo 2 YG Love cuff
> View attachment 5400935
> 
> 
> Mother’s Day special came with flowers & chocolates from
> View attachment 5400936
> 
> Came home with these: Both small YG JUC size 16 with diamonds and YG Love size 17
> View attachment 5400937
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend that you try it in store before purchasing. It’s a $$$ investment. Everyone has different arm sizes. I have a small wrist but fat arms . I am also petite 5’1”. My lifestyle: I only wear jewelries outside of work (I work in the OR). Thank you all for the advice posts & photos & suggestions & your experiences with Cartier. I think I have made the right decision with these 2 pieces.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Congratulations, look very beautiful on you.
And welcome to the club.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

After 2 years on my wish list it’s finally mine  birthday / new job present to myself

thanks for letting me share xx


----------



## lilpikachu

Mjxxsyd said:


> After 2 years on my wish list it’s finally mine  birthday / new job present to myself
> 
> thanks for letting me share xx


Happy birthday hun! So glad you got it! It’s a beauty! 

And congrats on the new job!


----------



## joheinous

Mjxxsyd said:


> After 2 years on my wish list it’s finally mine  birthday / new job present to myself
> 
> thanks for letting me share xx


Congratulations!


----------



## Miarta

nursecoco said:


> Happy to join the Cartier bracelet club  !
> After weeks of reading the purseforum, watching YouTube videos & looking at IG photos, I finally got what I wanted…
> Initially, I was decided on basic Love cuff… didn’t feel or look right when I had it on in store. With my lifestyle, the Classic Love isn’t on the list. So I tried on the small Love & I agree with some people here that it looks too subtle on its own. So I tried the small JUC & it looked perfect! Then the SA brought out the small JUC with diamonds… I tried it on & it was love at first sight!!!! Lol
> The small Love is a gift to me from me (survived the Pandemic as a frontliner). The JUC is a mother’s day gift from my 3 sons.
> Wrist size: 15cm
> Photo 1 RG Sm Love + RG Sm JUC (red scratches from trying the Love Cuff)
> View attachment 5400934
> 
> 
> Photo 2 YG Love cuff
> View attachment 5400935
> 
> 
> Mother’s Day special came with flowers & chocolates from
> View attachment 5400936
> 
> Came home with these: Both small YG JUC size 16 with diamonds and YG Love size 17
> View attachment 5400937
> 
> 
> I would highly recommend that you try it in store before purchasing. It’s a $$$ investment. Everyone has different arm sizes. I have a small wrist but fat arms . I am also petite 5’1”. My lifestyle: I only wear jewelries outside of work (I work in the OR). Thank you all for the advice posts & photos & suggestions & your experiences with Cartier. I think I have made the right decision with these 2 pieces.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Thank you for being on the front line and congrats !


----------



## juliarose77

NY2LA said:


> I’ve had mine for 3 years and stack it. I’ve never had a problem; it definitely sounds like a defect. I’m sorry that happened to you.


----------



## juliarose77

runningbird said:


> I got the small Love 3 weeks ago and it stays locked.  The motif will keep turning 360 degrees like yours.  I did that by accident and was like UH-OH!  I don't know if it's supposed to do that at all, but it has stayed locked so far.  I also have the regular size Love and that one has never even needed to be tightened.  The SA put it on a year ago and she did a great job.  I've never taken it off, I keep my eye on the screws and have tried to tighten it like they recommend, but it's locked on solid.  The screws do not move.


----------



## juliarose77

bluebird03 said:


> Definitely sounds like a defect with the bracelet and given that it's just a few days old I would request an exchange vs a "fix". Mine hasn't done this so far



Just an update: they deemed it not a manufacturer issue so no exchange. It’s being repair as it was out of symmetry. 

I’m so disappointed as I had it for FIVE days. I’m actually still within the return window as we speak. It’s been in Cartier’s possession longer than I had it.


----------



## mrscub

Ladies -- what are your thoughts on pairing the classic yellow gold love bracelet with white gold/diamond engagement ring and wedding ring, on the same hand? Does it clash?

When it comes to jewelry I wear as little as possible - so no stacking! Fiance got me a classic yellow gold love bracelet, I'm not sure if I should wear it on my left hand?? Does it go with a white gold/diamond engagement ring and wedding ring? These are the only pieces I wear.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

mrscub said:


> Ladies -- what are your thoughts on pairing the classic yellow gold love bracelet with white gold/diamond engagement ring and wedding ring, on the same hand? Does it clash?
> 
> When it comes to jewelry I wear as little as possible - so no stacking! Fiance got me a classic yellow gold love bracelet, I'm not sure if I should wear it on my left hand?? Does it go with a white gold/diamond engagement ring and wedding ring? These are the only pieces I wear.



I like mixing metals and don’t think they clash. I wear my classic yellow gold Love bracelet on my right wrist only because I wear my watch on my left wrist. My engagement ring is platinum and Love wedding band is white gold. Like you, I’m also a jewelry minimalist.


----------



## scheurin

YG - WG yes
RG - WG yes
YG - RG no

easy


----------



## mrscub

Lady Zhuge said:


> I like mixing metals and don’t think they clash. I wear my classic yellow gold Love bracelet on my right wrist only because I wear my watch on my left wrist. My engagement ring is platinum and Love wedding band is white gold. Like you, I’m also a jewelry minimalist.



Minimalist yes! Everywhere I look these days people are stacking. Stacking rings, stacking bracelets, stacking necklaces... if I had the time morning/night I would do more skincare lol


----------



## lovecartier

juliarose77 said:


> Just an update: they deemed it not a manufacturer issue so no exchange. It’s being repair as it was out of symmetry.
> 
> I’m so disappointed as I had it for FIVE days. I’m actually still within the return window as we speak. It’s been in Cartier’s possession longer than I had it.


I would have told them I was disputing the CC charge ... what terrible service.


----------



## bluebird03

juliarose77 said:


> Just an update: they deemed it not a manufacturer issue so no exchange. It’s being repair as it was out of symmetry.
> 
> I’m so disappointed as I had it for FIVE days. I’m actually still within the return window as we speak. It’s been in Cartier’s possession longer than I had it.


That's a bummer!! Not sure how to move forward besides accepting the repair


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lilpikachu said:


> Happy birthday hun! So glad you got it! It’s a beauty!
> 
> And congrats on the new job!


Thank you hun, hope all is well


----------



## LV82

Am trying to decide which one to get. I think I will not stack  such a tricky decision


----------



## scheurin

reg looks better on you


----------



## LV82

scheurin said:


> reg looks better on you


Thank you


----------



## snowdog

I like the regular one too.  It looks very nice on your arm.


----------



## LV82

snowdog said:


> I like the regular one too.  It looks very nice on your arm.



thank you
I was considering getting a bigger size


----------



## ggnyc

Just scanning the gossip on the Daily Mail and noticed the always elegant Princess Mary of Denmark wearing what looks like a Cartier Love. I did some googling and confirmed she does indeed have one!


----------



## jaskg144

Just managed to get my love unstuck from my wrist. I had tried to remove it so many times but it was completely stuck. The screws just would not budge and they eventually wore out a fair bit and a screwdriver wouldn't grip. My husband took a sharp knife and scored along the screws to create an indent to screw against and it worked. Going to send it in for new screws and a polish! If you are having trouble getting your Love off and need a solution, try that if you dare    I was definitely nervous but happy to have it off be sending it away for repair. I didn't like how difficult it was to get off.


----------



## romaverona

Still undecided on which to go with next.  I have the standard size YG bracelet and want something in WG.  Thinking either standard again or the slim version with 6 diamonds.  Why is this so hard!?!?  I'll update next week.  So excited.


----------



## Cat Fondler

romaverona said:


> Still undecided on which to go with next.  I have the standard size YG bracelet and want something in WG.  Thinking either standard again or the slim version with 6 diamonds.  Why is this so hard!?!?  I'll update next week.  So excited.


Very hard! Because either would look great. Unless you already know, keep in mind the non-diamond version isn’t rhodium plated (and one of the reasons I decided on the 6-diamond version for the small). Still pondering the classic, though! at the time I wasn’t sure I wanted to commit to another locked on bracelet. Looking forward to seeing your choice!


----------



## romaverona

Cat Fondler said:


> Very hard! Because either would look great. Unless you already know, keep in mind the non-diamond version isn’t rhodium plated (and one of the reasons I decided on the 6-diamond version for the small). Still pondering the classic, though! at the time I wasn’t sure I wanted to commit to another locked on bracelet. Looking forward to seeing your choice!


I had no idea. Thanks for sharing about the Rhodium plating.


----------



## amriordan

Hi all, I need some advise please! I have a wg love bracelet & my husband wants to get me a gold one for my birthday. I am trying to decide between a thin hold and a VCA gold Alabama or just one thick gold? What do you think? Thank you all for some gorgeous inspo x


----------



## Rockysmom

Amazing what a Dremel can do to a scratch


----------



## Grande Latte

LV82 said:


> Am trying to decide which one to get. I think I will not stack  such a tricky decision



Regular looks better on you.


----------



## LV82

Grande Latte said:


> Regular looks better on you.



Thank you now to decide on the 17 or to size up


----------



## Lookelou

LV82 said:


> Thank you now to decide on the 17 or to size up


Yes, I would size up on the regular that you are showing is here.  This one looks a little snug imo


----------



## LV82

Lookelou said:


> Yes, I would size up on the regular that you are showing is here.  This one looks a little snug imo



Thank you so much I feel that same way too snug is not my style. Do you have a lot of room on yours


----------



## romaverona

@Cat Fondler thanks for all your insights last week.  I have made my decision.  The standard WG without diamonds looked best on me.  The greyish hue of the WG (without rhodium) is actually my thing!!  Who would've thought.

I think I am done as well with my stack.  JUC just didn't work on me and I think adding VCA pieces (which was my previous dream) wouldn't work for me either.

Wallet relieved.  For now


----------



## Cat Fondler

romaverona said:


> @Cat Fondler thanks for all your insights last week.  I have made my decision.  The standard WG without diamonds looked best on me.  The greyish hue of the WG (without rhodium) is actually my thing!!  Who would've thought.
> 
> I think I am done as well with my stack.  JUC just didn't work on me and I think adding VCA pieces (which was my previous dream) wouldn't work for me either.
> 
> Wallet relieved.  For now


Wonderful! That’s a perspective I hadn’t heard of before about the white gold. For myself I really like the whiteness of the rhodium. Do share a photo!
VCA didn’t work for me as well, but I am considering the small JUC. The regular is just too heavy (literally) for my smaller frame, but I do like the look. Maybe it just takes some getting used to.


----------



## AIKAWHS

Fabfashion said:


> I should ask the SA to try it stacked with 10D they have at the boutique. I wasn’t planing to stack them but I should check out how they’ll look together, just in case.


I recently bought a 10D to stack with my plain and I agree, they look stunning together!!


----------



## Cat Fondler

AIKAWHS said:


> I recently bought a 10D to stack with my plain and I agree, they look stunning together!!


Could you please share a photo?


----------



## frenchybcn

Hello,
I have a question. I have a love bracelet but hardly use it since I don’t seem to get used to it which is a shame because I love it and wanted more. I chose the measure in store and according to all recommendations. I get the indentations from the screws depending where it rests, that’s fine. However, the sharp edge of the bracelet hurts my skin, probably because i’m thin and bony. Does that happen to you? Did you get use to it and i should try to just get used? I feel my skin irritated and quite rosy most of the day (not at night since it tends to sit lower by my hand). I attach pictures even if it doesn’t look “so red” with the current light. Curious to hear your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## emo4488

frenchybcn said:


> Hello,
> I have a question. I have a love bracelet but hardly use it since I don’t seem to get used to it which is a shame because I love it and wanted more. I chose the measure in store and according to all recommendations. I get the indentations from the screws depending where it rests, that’s fine. However, the sharp edge of the bracelet hurts my skin, probably because i’m thin and bony. Does that happen to you? Did you get use to it and i should try to just get used? I feel my skin irritated and quite rosy most of the day (not at night since it tends to sit lower by my hand). I attach pictures even if it doesn’t look “so red” with the current light. Curious to hear your thoughts. Thanks!


I am sorry it is not comfortable. It looks nice. I had that happen when I was sent home with a size 15 (wrist is 14). It literally scratched and hurt and was so uncomfortable at times. I sized up. It now hangs on my palm a little but has never hurt. I suspect that going up a size may work for you.  It’s odd bc the screw marks look the same with both sizes but the smaller one really hurt. I read somewhere on the forum that they can smooth out the screws. You may want to try that if you don’t want a bigger size.


----------



## JOJA

frenchybcn said:


> Hello,
> I have a question. I have a love bracelet but hardly use it since I don’t seem to get used to it which is a shame because I love it and wanted more. I chose the measure in store and according to all recommendations. I get the indentations from the screws depending where it rests, that’s fine. However, the sharp edge of the bracelet hurts my skin, probably because i’m thin and bony. Does that happen to you? Did you get use to it and i should try to just get used? I feel my skin irritated and quite rosy most of the day (not at night since it tends to sit lower by my hand). I attach pictures even if it doesn’t look “so red” with the current light. Curious to hear your thoughts. Thanks!



It does take some time to get used to the bracelet (and your skin to get used to it).  If you have never worn something 24/7 it will take a bit longer.  FWIW your bracelet looks to be the right size. 
Sometimes mine makes marks on my arm like that, especially when my wrist swells from heat but I've had it for so long it doesn't faze me anymore.  
Please wear the bracelet ~ it's meant to be worn and enjoyed!


----------



## dentistjewelry

oceanz22 said:


> I just want to say i have the same issue but got it fixed at Cartier store. If u can live with it without being fixed , it’s fine as well ... as Long as u are comfortable



what did Cartier do to fix the clicking noise? I just got the SM YG love bracelet & mine does this too


----------



## eggpudding

Rockysmom said:


> Amazing what a Dremel can do to a scratch
> 
> View attachment 5417271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417273


Wow!! How did that go step by step if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## Selinaa

Hello,
Need an advice. I own the cuff version of the Love bracelet size 17 and the JUC small version size 15. Decided to add a original love, but am in between sizes. Size 16, stacks perfectly with my other two bracelet, but its kinda sung. Size 17, too loose where I am able to rotate it around. And it also overlaps the cuff. Comfort wise the 17 is better, but because it overlaps the cuff makes me wonder if I should go with the 16? I don't plan on wearing the stacks daily. Am just planning on wearing the original love daily along with my iwatch. Size 16 with watch is tight. Size 17 is perfect still have a tiny wiggle room. If was to go for the 17, am worry about the long run of overlapping with my other bracelets. please give me your thoughts, Thank you!


----------



## Rockysmom

Selinaa said:


> Hello,
> Need an advice. I own the cuff version of the Love bracelet size 17 and the JUC small version size 15. Decided to add a original love, but am in between sizes. Size 16, stacks perfectly with my other two bracelet, but its kinda sung. Size 17, too loose where I am able to rotate it around. And it also overlaps the cuff. Comfort wise the 17 is better, but because it overlaps the cuff makes me wonder if I should go with the 16? I don't plan on wearing the stacks daily. Am just planning on wearing the original love daily along with my iwatch. Size 16 with watch is tight. Size 17 is perfect still have a tiny wiggle room. If was to go for the 17, am worry about the long run of overlapping with my other bracelets. please give me your thoughts, Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5423959
> View attachment 5423944
> View attachment 5423945
> View attachment 5423946
> View attachment 5423957
> 
> View attachment 5423958
> View attachment 5423969



I think a lot is personal preference. Here is a 17 on me. I have 16 in JUC.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Selinaa said:


> Hello,
> Need an advice. I own the cuff version of the Love bracelet size 17 and the JUC small version size 15. Decided to add a original love, but am in between sizes. Size 16, stacks perfectly with my other two bracelet, but its kinda sung. Size 17, too loose where I am able to rotate it around. And it also overlaps the cuff. Comfort wise the 17 is better, but because it overlaps the cuff makes me wonder if I should go with the 16? I don't plan on wearing the stacks daily. Am just planning on wearing the original love daily along with my iwatch. Size 16 with watch is tight. Size 17 is perfect still have a tiny wiggle room. If was to go for the 17, am worry about the long run of overlapping with my other bracelets. please give me your thoughts, Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5423959
> View attachment 5423944
> View attachment 5423945
> View attachment 5423946
> View attachment 5423957
> 
> View attachment 5423958
> View attachment 5423969


Love bracelet size 16 is stack well with your Cuff,Juc but you are feel snug, is could be of the screws both sides of bracelet ,as the cuff don't have that and you feel comfortable is be guess. 
May be you will get use to it if you want to stack all 3 together. 
And if you not mind about stack all 3 , 
Just choose what right for your long term comfortable. 

 wear watch on it own , and stack all 3 with love size 16 bracelet?
Or love  size 17 with watch and cuff,juc on other wrist?
I'm too own cuff 17and juc 15, if in future would like to add other bracelets I will choose full love but will be size 16 and wear watch other wrist.
...


----------



## Gracilan

Go with comfort, always. I would choose 17


----------



## Caspin22

I have a WG love ring, and I typically wear WG/Platinum/Sterling Silver, but have longed for a rose gold Love bracelet for a while. Finally purchased it yesterday and I love it.


----------



## romaverona

Query about loosening screws ('older version') on standard love bracelet.

Hello everyone

The screws on my YG love are loosening daily since I started wearing my standard WG ('new screws' that don't need tightening) with it a week ago.  When I purchased the WG, I removed the YG for cleaning.

Will loosening improve over time?

Or should I go back to store to purchase new system screws for my YG?

Many thanks XXX


----------



## Selinaa

Rockysmom said:


> I think a lot is personal preference. Here is a 17 on me. I have 16 in JUC.


Love your stack!
what is your wrist size?


----------



## Selinaa

Teerakrainbow said:


> Love bracelet size 16 is stack well with your Cuff,Juc but you are feel snug, is could be of the screws both sides of bracelet ,as the cuff don't have that and you feel comfortable is be guess.
> May be you will get use to it if you want to stack all 3 together.
> And if you not mind about stack all 3 ,
> Just choose what right for your long term comfortable.
> 
> wear watch on it own , and stack all 3 with love size 16 bracelet?
> Or love  size 17 with watch and cuff,juc on other wrist?
> I'm too own cuff 17and juc 15, if in future would like to add other bracelets I will choose full love but will be size 16 and wear watch other wrist.
> ...


For daily wear, just the love 16 or the 17 and Iwatch. occasionally I would want to stack the 3 together. But if I do they will kinda overlap.  
I like how the 17 gives me more wiggle room. Other the hand, I am worry about it banging and rotating around.
Not sure if its just me, the 17 cuff fits tag looser compare to the 16 love.


----------



## Lookelou

LV82 said:


> Thank you so much I feel that same way too snug is not my style. Do you have a lot of room on yours


Yes- I do.  I just lost a lot of weight, so it is back to more a bangle fit.  I am sure I could fit the size down, but I have big wrists even after loosing weight.  I much prefer mine to move!


----------



## LV82

Lookelou said:


> Yes- I do.  I just lost a lot of weight, so it is back to more a bangle fit.  I am sure I could fit the size down, but I have big wrists even after loosing weight.  I much prefer mine to move!



I feel like it’s the best option a looser fit - as long as you love it


----------



## Fashforward

frenchybcn said:


> Hello,
> I have a question. I have a love bracelet but hardly use it since I don’t seem to get used to it which is a shame because I love it and wanted more. I chose the measure in store and according to all recommendations. I get the indentations from the screws depending where it rests, that’s fine. However, the sharp edge of the bracelet hurts my skin, probably because i’m thin and bony. Does that happen to you? Did you get use to it and i should try to just get used? I feel my skin irritated and quite rosy most of the day (not at night since it tends to sit lower by my hand). I attach pictures even if it doesn’t look “so red” with the current light. Curious to hear your thoughts. Thanks!


It’s perfectly normal- happens with my watches too. I attached a pic of the indentations on my arm. It took me a few weeks to get used to it but now I don’t even notice it. I would try to wear it for a few weeks and see. It’s important to love it and feel comfortable but i would just give it a chance to get used to it, and then decide. Hope that helps.


----------



## lizbette

Just bought a love bracelet, size 17. Didn’t realize it would be a bit difficult to source, but my SA was amazing


----------



## Tonimichelle

frenchybcn said:


> Went on my lunch break. The SA was very nice. Quite surprised when I showed her how the bracelet leaves marks on me… ended up trying one size bigger (17) it was huge. Tried 15, it fits but not much movement allowed so it turns out my size is 16. The good news is that my bracelet is right. The not so good is that it really bothers me to wear it. She said maybe my skin get irritated by rhodium and is then more sensitive… not sure, don’t have any bubles or pimples like you usually do with an allergic reaction. Will persevere on wearing my bracelet. And if it works, will add an Ecrou and JUC in size 15. Also asked them to check if there is a rainbow in RG available somewhere in my size. Keeping fingers crossed


Current indentation situation on my wrist, but honestly I don't notice my bracelets at all. I tried swapping the trinity to the other wrist recently though to wear with my watch as I bought an Hermes mini Kelly double tour to wear with the Love and the trinity on the other wrist drives me a bit nuts at night so I do understand 
Oh and sorry about my very dry hand


----------



## frenchybcn

thanks kl


Tonimichelle said:


> I think the indentations are perfectly normal and after wearing your bracelet for a while you won't even notice the feel of it. Maybe just persevere? The size looks perfect in your earlier post. Regarding the SA's comment on the rhodium, the bracelet you pictured on the previous page (which I'm assuming is yours) doesn't appear to have diamonds so I very much doubt it's rhodium plated unless you specifically asked for it to be done. Unless it does have diamonds and I'm just being blind   .


 Thanks, I’ll persevere. And no, you are not blind. No diamonds. Didn’t know about that and apparently neither did she


----------



## Fashforward

Tonimichelle said:


> Current indentation situation on my wrist, but honestly I don't notice my bracelets at all. I tried swapping the trinity to the other wrist recently though to wear with my watch as I bought an Hermes mini Kelly double tour to wear with the Love and the trinity on the other wrist drives me a bit nuts at night so I do understand
> Oh and sorry about my very dry hand
> 
> View attachment 5427217


Is this rodium plated?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Fashforward said:


> Is this rodium plated?


No. Although it used to be. It's an older bracelet that had been rhodium plated when I purchased it. Presumably to make it look new and shiny. The rhodium started to wear off in places and I preferred the colour of the white gold Love cuff that I owned (and hadn't been rhodium plated) so I had the remaining rhodium removed. I probably lost a little gold in the process but not so I noticed and much prefer it without the rhodium. Love Cartier white gold partly because it's not rhodium plated and won't change colour (unlike any other white gold I've owned) also I just prefer the less bright whiteness of it.


----------



## Fashforward

Tonimichelle said:


> No. Although it used to be. It's an older bracelet that had been rhodium plated when I purchased it. Presumably to make it look new and shiny. The rhodium started to wear off in places and I preferred the colour of the white gold Love cuff that I owned (and hadn't been rhodium plated) so I had the remaining rhodium removed. I probably lost a little gold in the process but not so I noticed and much prefer it without the rhodium. Love Cartier white gold partly because it's not rhodium plated and won't change colour (unlike any other white gold I've owned) also I just prefer the less bright whiteness of it.


I agree- so many people don’t like the “steel” look of Cartier white gold but I actually think it looks edgy and cool.  Attached a pic with my new diamond bangles for a bit of sparkle in between all the gold.


----------



## avcbob

romaverona said:


> Query about loosening screws ('older version') on standard love bracelet.
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> The screws on my YG love are loosening daily since I started wearing my standard WG ('new screws' that don't need tightening) with it a week ago.  When I purchased the WG, I removed the YG for cleaning.
> 
> Will loosening improve over time?
> 
> Or should I go back to store to purchase new system screws for my YG?
> 
> Many thanks XXX


I'd suggest you use Loctite. Completely solves the problem.


----------



## bluebird03

romaverona said:


> Query about loosening screws ('older version') on standard love bracelet.
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> The screws on my YG love are loosening daily since I started wearing my standard WG ('new screws' that don't need tightening) with it a week ago.  When I purchased the WG, I removed the YG for cleaning.
> 
> Will loosening improve over time?
> 
> Or should I go back to store to purchase new system screws for my YG?
> 
> Many thanks XXX


I had my screws enhanced at the store and no issues since then.


----------



## AIKAWHS

Cat Fondler said:


> Could you please share a photo?


Here are a few (:


----------



## Cat Fondler

AIKAWHS said:


> Here are a few (:


Just beautiful. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## eggpudding

AIKAWHS said:


> Here are a few (:


Your 10D looks so good stacked!


----------



## Phoenixmed

AIKAWHS said:


> Here are a few (:



So classy, just perfect!!!


----------



## bagluv123

bluebird03 said:


> I had my screws enhanced at the store and no issues since then.


May I ask how long did it take for you to get it back from the workshop? I was told it takes at least 4 weeks but can be earlier. Thanks.


----------



## romaverona

bagluv123 said:


> May I ask how long did it take for you to get it back from the workshop? I was told it takes at least 4 weeks but can be earlier. Thanks.



I've just taken mine in and was told 3 weeks.


----------



## maconk

Hi! Total first world wrist symmetry problems.. BUT I have two YG love bracelets- one classic and one with 4 diamonds. I currently wear them stacked together on my right wrist. Does this look weird? Whichever one that's closest to my hand does get a loose screw every few weeks no matter what and that's annoying because I travel a lot for work and it's well.. it's just annoying! haha Does anyone separate their loves? One on each wrist with a mix of other bracelets? I bought the small Love and only had it briefly before I sold it- I was underwhelmed with it... If you do separate, can I see some photos? Thanks!


----------



## AIKAWHS

maconk said:


> Hi! Total first world wrist symmetry problems.. BUT I have two YG love bracelets- one classic and one with 4 diamonds. I currently wear them stacked together on my right wrist. Does this look weird? Whichever one that's closest to my hand does get a loose screw every few weeks no matter what and that's annoying because I travel a lot for work and it's well.. it's just annoying! haha Does anyone separate their loves? One on each wrist with a mix of other bracelets? I bought the small Love and only had it briefly before I sold it- I was underwhelmed with it... If you do separate, can I see some photos? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442215


I have 2 on my left wrist and one on my left. I don’t have a pic, but it doesn’t look weird in my opinion. I never liked wearing it this way, but I’m getting used to it!


----------



## Swanky

No, imo 2 Loves don’t look weird stacked. 
Separating them also doesn’t look weird imo, except personally, I don’t like symmetry.  I’m a big fan of adding a small Love. The small is under valued in my opinion…





maconk said:


> Hi! Total first world wrist symmetry problems.. BUT I have two YG love bracelets- one classic and one with 4 diamonds. I currently wear them stacked together on my right wrist. Does this look weird? Whichever one that's closest to my hand does get a loose screw every few weeks no matter what and that's annoying because I travel a lot for work and it's well.. it's just annoying! haha Does anyone separate their loves? One on each wrist with a mix of other bracelets? I bought the small Love and only had it briefly before I sold it- I was underwhelmed with it... If you do separate, can I see some photos? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442215


----------



## Swanky

2 on your left, and 1 on your left? 



AIKAWHS said:


> I have 2 on my left wrist and one on my left. I don’t have a pic, but it doesn’t look weird in my opinion. I never liked wearing it this way, but I’m getting used to it!


----------



## AIKAWHS

Swanky said:


> 2 on your left, and 1 on your left?


2 on the left and 1on my right* haha


----------



## bluebird03

bagluv123 said:


> May I ask how long did it take for you to get it back from the workshop? I was told it takes at least 4 weeks but can be earlier. Thanks.


Took 3 weeks to get it back


----------



## Cat Fondler

maconk said:


> Hi! Total first world wrist symmetry problems.. BUT I have two YG love bracelets- one classic and one with 4 diamonds. I currently wear them stacked together on my right wrist. Does this look weird? Whichever one that's closest to my hand does get a loose screw every few weeks no matter what and that's annoying because I travel a lot for work and it's well.. it's just annoying! haha Does anyone separate their loves? One on each wrist with a mix of other bracelets? I bought the small Love and only had it briefly before I sold it- I was underwhelmed with it... If you do separate, can I see some photos? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442215


I actually really like this look. I currently have a reg love and 2 smalls, but I am thinking about adding another reg love (I probably wouldn’t wear all 4 together but who knows). I love the look of 2 regs together but I’m not sure I want to commit to them full time. Yours look great and not weird at all. Love that one has diamonds.


----------



## Lookelou

bagluv123 said:


> May I ask how long did it take for you to get it back from the workshop? I was told it takes at least 4 weeks but can be earlier. Thanks.


Mine took exactly 3 weeks!  And it is fixed too of the constant unscrewing. I was screwing mine 5!times a day previously!  I just sent in my second love with the new screw system for the same “enchancement”


----------



## newloveforH

hi im new here, i m intending to get a love bracelet for myself. i have 2 daughters, do you think years later i can even pass it down to them (if its good i'll get a pair of love)?or should i get something more flexible like vca? personally i love the LOVE bracelet.
because i know the wrist size will be a problem if theirs doesnt match mine


----------



## Swanky

I can’t pass mine down as my DD and I aren’t similar in size. Id choose something adjustable.


----------



## jmta74

maconk said:


> Hi! Total first world wrist symmetry problems.. BUT I have two YG love bracelets- one classic and one with 4 diamonds. I currently wear them stacked together on my right wrist. Does this look weird? Whichever one that's closest to my hand does get a loose screw every few weeks no matter what and that's annoying because I travel a lot for work and it's well.. it's just annoying! haha Does anyone separate their loves? One on each wrist with a mix of other bracelets? I bought the small Love and only had it briefly before I sold it- I was underwhelmed with it... If you do separate, can I see some photos? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442215


The beauty of the love is you can stack it with just about any piece… this is how I wear mine, and I wear it  daily.


----------



## rileygirl

newloveforH said:


> hi im new here, i m intending to get a love bracelet for myself. i have 2 daughters, do you think years later i can even pass it down to them (if its good i'll get a pair of love)?or should i get something more flexible like vca? personally i love the LOVE bracelet.
> because i know the wrist size will be a problem if theirs doesnt match mine


My daughter is 16 and I took her to Cartier to have her sized.  She has tiny wrists and her size is a size smaller than mine.  I got a thin love with diamonds intending to give it to her when she graduates but will probably end up getting her one of her own in her size.


----------



## Zainabmoolla

AIKAWHS said:


> Here are a few (:


Do you always stack the 2 together I am debating on getting 2 original stacked, but I was wondering if they bump on each other constantly will it ruin the bracelet long term?


----------



## Edna

Hi all! I just got my YG love bracelet this week. Upon receiving and inspecting it, I noticed some minor hairline scratches near both screws. I can also see and feel some tiny dings along the edges. I’m kind of annoyed, but I can live with this since it’s going to get scratched up over time anyway. But I feel like the screws look like they are almost rose gold looking. Is there even a possibility that this could be a mistake? It is the new screw mechanism where they don’t even come loose from the bracelet. I tried to take some pictures but it doesn’t really photograph well. Just wanted to get some opinions because I don’t want to go in and look like a crazy person since I just started a relationship with my SA and she’s really nice.


----------



## pinksandblues

Edna said:


> Hi all! I just got my YG love bracelet this week. Upon receiving and inspecting it, I noticed some minor hairline scratches near both screws. I can also see and feel some tiny dings along the edges. I’m kind of annoyed, but I can live with this since it’s going to get scratched up over time anyway. But I feel like the screws look like they are almost rose gold looking. Is there even a possibility that this could be a mistake? It is the new screw mechanism where they don’t even come loose from the bracelet. I tried to take some pictures but it doesn’t really photograph well. Just wanted to get some opinions because I don’t want to go in and look like a crazy person since I just started a relationship with my SA and she’s really nice.
> 
> View attachment 5573970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573972


I definitely see that it looks almost rose gold! It might be the new system? Not sure when it was implemented. I bought mine in December of 2021 and it looks like this:


----------



## maconk

Edna said:


> Hi all! I just got my YG love bracelet this week. Upon receiving and inspecting it, I noticed some minor hairline scratches near both screws. I can also see and feel some tiny dings along the edges. I’m kind of annoyed, but I can live with this since it’s going to get scratched up over time anyway. But I feel like the screws look like they are almost rose gold looking. Is there even a possibility that this could be a mistake? It is the new screw mechanism where they don’t even come loose from the bracelet. I tried to take some pictures but it doesn’t really photograph well. Just wanted to get some opinions because I don’t want to go in and look like a crazy person since I just started a relationship with my SA and she’s really nice.
> 
> View attachment 5573970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573972


Take it back! You deserve to be the one to scratch and dent it. This is less than a week old? The screws totally look rose gold...and not only that, it looks like the screw is already damaged from being screwed in.. This looks to be a bracelet that was used as a try on model.  Text/call your SA ASAP thought so they don't think you damaged it.. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## emo4488

Edna said:


> Hi all! I just got my YG love bracelet this week. Upon receiving and inspecting it, I noticed some minor hairline scratches near both screws. I can also see and feel some tiny dings along the edges. I’m kind of annoyed, but I can live with this since it’s going to get scratched up over time anyway. But I feel like the screws look like they are almost rose gold looking. Is there even a possibility that this could be a mistake? It is the new screw mechanism where they don’t even come loose from the bracelet. I tried to take some pictures but it doesn’t really photograph well. Just wanted to get some opinions because I don’t want to go in and look like a crazy person since I just started a relationship with my SA and she’s really nice.
> 
> View attachment 5573970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573972


Mine had a scratch too, but I was kind of relieved I didn’t put the first scratch in it! (Glad you understand it happens. I find it at amusing that people freak out over a scratch but gladly try on all sorts of bracelets with their stacks banging into the bracelets they don’t buy!)
But that wasn’t your point…and yes, the screw totally looks rose gold. Definitely reach out to your SA. I am sure he/she will set it right!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Edna said:


> Hi all! I just got my YG love bracelet this week. Upon receiving and inspecting it, I noticed some minor hairline scratches near both screws. I can also see and feel some tiny dings along the edges. I’m kind of annoyed, but I can live with this since it’s going to get scratched up over time anyway. But I feel like the screws look like they are almost rose gold looking. Is there even a possibility that this could be a mistake? It is the new screw mechanism where they don’t even come loose from the bracelet. I tried to take some pictures but it doesn’t really photograph well. Just wanted to get some opinions because I don’t want to go in and look like a crazy person since I just started a relationship with my SA and she’s really nice.
> 
> View attachment 5573970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573972


Definitely exchange it. I would even ask for a brand new one that no one has tried on previously. I did that recently when I purchased a thin wg with diamonds. The latch was definitely more firm than the previous yg thin I got previously (and did eventually loosen a bit, but I was thrilled with it being brand new). You deserve for it to be pristine. Rose gold screws on a yg bracelet is totally unacceptable.


----------



## Edna

UPDATE: Thank you everyone that confirmed it definitely looked rose gold! I knew I couldn’t have been crazy. I texted her the pictures and she was shocked and just as confused as I was. I just took it back in and we compared it with another bracelet and the screws were so noticeably rose gold. She was so apologetic about it and said she had never seen this happen before in all her years working for Cartier. She pulled out all the size 17 YG bracelets for me to compare and choose the one I want. So all is good now! ☺️


----------



## xblackxstarx

Can i ask in your last photo with 3 bracelets which bracelet is which is one one a cuff? Also what sizes are they all .i love the 3 on you like this ! 



Selinaa said:


> Hello,
> Need an advice. I own the cuff version of the Love bracelet size 17 and the JUC small version size 15. Decided to add a original love, but am in between sizes. Size 16, stacks perfectly with my other two bracelet, but its kinda sung. Size 17, too loose where I am able to rotate it around. And it also overlaps the cuff. Comfort wise the 17 is better, but because it overlaps the cuff makes me wonder if I should go with the 16? I don't plan on wearing the stacks daily. Am just planning on wearing the original love daily along with my iwatch. Size 16 with watch is tight. Size 17 is perfect still have a tiny wiggle room. If was to go for the 17, am worry about the long run of overlapping with my other bracelets. please give me your thoughts, Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5423959
> View attachment 5423944
> View attachment 5423945
> View attachment 5423946
> View attachment 5423957
> 
> View attachment 5423958
> View attachment 5423969


----------



## fashionaddict9

Hi everyone. I ordered a love bracelet online and I got it a couple weeks ago and I'm OBSESSED. My only concern is there was no screwdriver. I live in a city where there is no boutique so I called them and they were to ship me one but I have not got it. I used a regular one I had. The person I spoke to was convinced it's in the box. I felt all over and shook it and I am 99% certain it's not in there but maybe it is? For anyone who ordered online, where was the screwdriver? Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Cat Fondler

fashionaddict9 said:


> Hi everyone. I ordered a love bracelet online and I got it a couple weeks ago and I'm OBSESSED. My only concern is there was no screwdriver. I live in a city where there is no boutique so I called them and they were to ship me one but I have not got it. I used a regular one I had. The person I spoke to was convinced it's in the box. I felt all over and shook it and I am 99% certain it's not in there but maybe it is? For anyone who ordered online, where was the screwdriver? Thanks in advance !!


Hi. Does the black panel that the bracelet rested on when you got it lift up? Maybe it’s underneath?


----------



## fashionaddict9

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi. Does the black panel that the bracelet rested on when you got it lift up? Maybe it’s underneath?


It did not come up (easily) but I can try to yank it. I shook the box and didn't hear anything. The person I spoke to kept saying it was in the top of the box but its puffy and i felt and felt and didn't feel anything. I will try yanking the bottom part. I don't want to break the box haha. Thanks for your input!


----------



## scheurin

Cat Fondler said:


> Hi. Does the black panel that the bracelet rested on when you got it lift up? Maybe it’s underneath?


Yes I had it there once.


----------



## Cat Fondler

fashionaddict9 said:


> It did not come up (easily) but I can try to yank it. I shook the box and didn't hear anything. The person I spoke to kept saying it was in the top of the box but its puffy and i felt and felt and didn't feel anything. I will try yanking the bottom part. I don't want to break the box haha. Thanks for your input!


Odd. Here is what my bracelet box looks like. There is a specific place for the screwdriver. Does yours look the same?


----------



## fashionaddict9

Cat Fondler said:


> Odd. Here is what my bracelet box looks like. There is a specific place for the screwdriver. Does yours look the same?
> 
> View attachment 5577253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! But they said when they ship it via online order they don't put the screwdriver in its slot in case it dislodges and scratches the bracelet


----------



## Cat Fondler

The top lid on mine is puffy too, and I don’t see how you could miss it if it was there. ?? Maybe @scheurin can help with more detail. Congratulations on your new love!


----------



## scheurin

Sry I am of no help here and I never ordered a Love online. However, I noticed that the screwdriver just doesn't stay where it is supposed to be but floating around in the box and probably damaging the bracelet ... so it definitely makes sense to cover it.


----------



## maconk

Thoughts on this stack? Classic plain and classic 4 diamond with slim JUC.


----------



## AIKAWHS

maconk said:


> Thoughts on this stack? Classic plain and classic 4 diamond with slim JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577778
> View attachment 5577779


soo cute! I want a small juc as well!


----------



## Edna

maconk said:


> Thoughts on this stack? Classic plain and classic 4 diamond with slim JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577778
> View attachment 5577779


Love it! The small JUC complements the love bracelet so well. I tried on one when I got my love and that’s definitely next on my list!


----------



## LizeySpace

Hi All!! 
Feel like this is a second home I found - First time posting! 
The day is finally coming where I can get myself a YG regular love bracelet  I am so excited. I have a RG SM love bracelet and love it.

But… I am in a dilemma.
My regular boutique is closing for renovation until end of September start of October, and my partner said we can get the bracelet in 2 weeks. 
Do you think I should wait for the beautiful experience in the boutique or order it online cause I REALLY don’t want to wait so long  

Love everyone’s stacks, and making my way through this whole thread in love with everyone’s style!


----------



## nsughtnsugahyde

Please excuse me as I’m sure this has been asked and answered several times in the 782 pages of this thread but how often does everyone get their Love bracelets polished? Cartier has told me to do it every 5 years. In some ways that seems excessive but then I look down at my bracelets and think it’s not. 
I do try to wipe them with a jeweler's polishing cloth every so often, which seems to help. 
Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

LizeySpace said:


> Hi All!!
> Feel like this is a second home I found - First time posting!
> The day is finally coming where I can get myself a YG regular love bracelet  I am so excited. I have a RG SM love bracelet and love it.
> 
> But… I am in a dilemma.
> My regular boutique is closing for renovation until end of September start of October, and my partner said we can get the bracelet in 2 weeks.
> Do you think I should wait for the beautiful experience in the boutique or order it online cause I REALLY don’t want to wait so long
> 
> Love everyone’s stacks, and making my way through this whole thread in love with everyone’s style!


It’s really a personal decision, for me I pay for experiences and see the value in it. It makes me feel special and I enjoy the time spent in the boutique and trying on all different pieces. I do not buy luxury purchases online or over the phone because I feel like the “spark” or exciting factor isn’t there. If you are more of an immediate gratification person when it comes to shopping and just want the item then I say order online, but if you enjoy the experience of shopping in the boutique and trying pieces on then I’d say wait it out if you can. Personally I would wait, especially if the boutique is being renovated, it will probably be beautiful and make for a great shopping experience.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed, I love my local boutique and our 2 SA's are fun!  Going in simultaneously grows and edits my wish list!


----------



## Levelero

I do have and love!


----------



## Naynaykilla

I wear my pave love everyday since I’ve gotten it a few years ago and neve take it off. It’s my absolute favorite piece I own!


----------



## AIKAWHS

Edna said:


> Love it! The small JUC complements the love bracelet so well. I tried on one when I got my love and that’s definitely next on my list!


I would say to wait. It's such a wonderful experience to buy in store!


----------



## Nadiama

maconk said:


> Thoughts on this stack? Classic plain and classic 4 diamond with slim JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577778
> View attachment 5577779


So cute . Love that you put the juc in the middle .. I have 4 love bracelet and two juc and put one on each side .


----------



## Fabfashion

LizeySpace said:


> Hi All!!
> Feel like this is a second home I found - First time posting!
> The day is finally coming where I can get myself a YG regular love bracelet  I am so excited. I have a RG SM love bracelet and love it.
> 
> But… I am in a dilemma.
> My regular boutique is closing for renovation until end of September start of October, and my partner said we can get the bracelet in 2 weeks.
> Do you think I should wait for the beautiful experience in the boutique or order it online cause I REALLY don’t want to wait so long
> 
> Love everyone’s stacks, and making my way through this whole thread in love with everyone’s style!


Welcome! We love enabling others with all things Cartier here.  If you’re not in a rush, I’d suggest waiting. I’ve read that some people found light scratches on the bracelet that came in from their online order and were having a hard time getting an exchange. So either go to the boutique to get it now if it’s not closed yet or wait until they reopen just to avoid any potential issues. Who knows they may even have a special little gift for the grand reopening? Or at least my SA always gives me a cleaner set, etc. Please comeback and show us your new acquisition.


----------



## Fabfashion

nsughtnsugahyde said:


> Please excuse me as I’m sure this has been asked and answered several times in the 782 pages of this thread but how often does everyone get their Love bracelets polished? Cartier has told me to do it every 5 years. In some ways that seems excessive but then I look down at my bracelets and think it’s not.
> I do try to wipe them with a jeweler's polishing cloth every so often, which seems to help.
> Thanks in advance for your responses.


Do you mean a complete polishing so that it looks brand new or just shining (very light shine service)? The complete polishing buffs away (sorry not sure of the correct terminology) the scratches but you’ll lose a bit of the gold on the surface so they don’t recommend doing it more than 2-3 times in the bracelet’s overall lifetime. The more often it’s done, the thinner the bracelet will get and the sharp edge at the sides will also start to round out and not be as sharp. Most folks just use a gold polishing cloth a few times a year themselves—again not too often because it does rub away the gold. You can do a search on the forum for more information.


----------



## jaskg144

My mother’s Love is back from repair! New screws, new rhodium coating and a deep polish  it looks brand new!


----------



## maconk

jaskg144 said:


> My mother’s Love is back from repair! New screws, new rhodium coating and a deep polish  it looks brand new!
> 
> View attachment 5581162


So beautiful! Can you share how much this cost? I currently have 2 loves STUCK on my wrist  One 4 diamond and 1 classic, both in yellow gold.


----------



## maconk

AIKAWHS said:


> soo cute! I want a small juc as well!


Thank you! I am really trying to love it. I feel like maybe I should just go back to 1 love and get rid of the rest... Simplicity. I have time to think it over since both my loves are stuck on my wrist right now.. Problem for another forum perhaps lol LOCKED in for real


----------



## scheurin

jaskg144 said:


> My mother’s Love is back from repair! New screws, new rhodium coating and a deep polish  it looks brand new!


I am shocked how the edges are lost


----------



## maconk

scheurin said:


> I am shocked how the edges are lost


Oh my gosh, you're right! Does that happen when you get your bracelet polished/ Serviced??


----------



## scheurin

Yes ... but I was unaware how massive that is. Good to see though, I never will have mine polished, they lose all the "loveness".


----------



## kmm88

scheurin said:


> I am shocked how the edges are lost


What do you mean by edges are lost? The edges aren’t as sharp?


----------



## Swanky

kmm88 said:


> What do you mean by edges are lost? The edges aren’t as sharp?


The bracelet edges are no longed squared off after too many polishings.  I thought it was after 2 or more, I wonder if it's how heavy handed the metalsmith (or whatever they are!) is?


----------



## scheurin

Swanky said:


> The bracelet edges are no longed squared off after too many polishings.  I thought it was after 2 or more, I wonder if it's how heavy handed the metalsmith (or whatever they are!) is?


I've personally seen a Love after a single polish which was noticeable but nothing compared to the one here. I wonder why they just can't foil / polish the bracelets to remain its original shape???


----------



## Swanky

scheurin said:


> I've personally seen a Love after a single polish which was noticeable but nothing compared to the one here. I wonder why they just can't foil / polish the bracelets to remain its original shape???


Agee, lighten up a little on it.


----------



## jaskg144

Swanky said:


> The bracelet edges are no longed squared off after too many polishings.  I thought it was after 2 or more, I wonder if it's how heavy handed the metalsmith (or whatever they are!) is?





maconk said:


> Oh my gosh, you're right! Does that happen when you get your bracelet polished/ Serviced??





scheurin said:


> I've personally seen a Love after a single polish which was noticeable but nothing compared to the one here. I wonder why they just can't foil / polish the bracelets to remain its original shape???



This love is around 15 years old and it looked quite rounded like that that even before it went in my mother is extremely heavy handed and renovated her house, garden, etc without caring how scratched up her jewellery gets, so they probably had to polish quite deeply, resulting in more rounding. You should see her Love ring  that is even worse and looks like it’s been through a cheese grater lol.


----------



## jaskg144

maconk said:


> So beautiful! Can you share how much this cost? I currently have 2 loves STUCK on my wrist  One 4 diamond and 1 classic, both in yellow gold.



The price for two new screws, rhodium plating and polishing/reshaping was £439. For my yellow gold Love for the same services minus the rhodium plating was £310. My love was stuck on my wrist for a year! I made the screws blunt and couldn’t get the screwdriver to take the screw, so I scored along the screw lines with a knife and it finally worked.


----------



## MsKaren

jaskg144 said:


> This love is around 15 years old and it looked quite rounded like that that even before it went in my mother is extremely heavy handed and renovated her house, garden, etc without caring how scratched up her jewellery gets, so they probably had to polish quite deeply, resulting in more rounding. You should see her Love ring  that is even worse and looks like it’s been through a cheese grater lol.


Is your mums bracelet the old screw system? I’m going to go slightly against the grain here and say I kind of like how the bracelet looks when it’s a bit rounded and softened down. I like it equally new but I do like the roundness too. I just think they all look lovely!


----------



## jaskg144

MsKaren said:


> Is your mums bracelet the old screw system? I’m going to go slightly against the grain here and say I kind of like how the bracelet looks when it’s a bit rounded and softened down. I like it equally new but I do like the roundness too. I just think they all look lovely!



It is the old one yes. Mine is too! I really don't mind the rounded edges at all. Here is mine back from repair:


----------



## MsKaren

jaskg144 said:


> It is the old one yes. Mine is too! I really don't mind the rounded edges at all. Here is mine back from repair:
> 
> View attachment 5581455


Yours looks gorgeous too! They’re lovely when they’re new and shiny!


----------



## mocktail

jaskg144 said:


> This love is around 15 years old and it looked quite rounded like that that even before it went in my mother is extremely heavy handed and renovated her house, garden, etc without caring how scratched up her jewellery gets, so they probably had to polish quite deeply, resulting in more rounding. You should see her Love ring  that is even worse and looks like it’s been through a cheese grater lol.


Your mother is my role model! I want to wear and enjoy my jewelry, not preserve it in pristine condition. Would love to see a pic of the "cheese grated" ring sometime if you and your mother are willing to share one!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Hi everyone. I have a question does your Cartier bracelet come with plastic wrapping when you receive it? Or was it just in the box when you get it?


----------



## maconk

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question does your Cartier bracelet come with plastic wrapping when you receive it? Or was it just in the box when you get it?


Plastic on the actual bracelet? Do you have a picture? My bracelets did not. I have purchased the 4 Diamond love, small love and the classic sized love- all yellow gold. I assume the paved versions and other gold are packaged the same way but maybe not?


----------



## Cat Fondler

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question does your Cartier bracelet come with plastic wrapping when you receive it? Or was it just in the box when you get it?


My reg size love had thin plastic film on it when I tried it on at the boutique. I think some SA’s leave it on to help prevent scratches while customers try on and then remove it once purchased. My small love ordered on line did not have it.


----------



## Swanky

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question does your Cartier bracelet come with plastic wrapping when you receive it? Or was it just in the box when you get it?



Neither my thin with diamonds nor my regular with diamonds Loves has film on them. Purchased directly from boutique.


----------



## emo4488

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question does your Cartier bracelet come with plastic wrapping when you receive it? Or was it just in the box when you get it?


Yes. My SA asked if I wanted it removed before leaving the store. It helps protect the bracelet while trying on.


----------



## AIKAWHS

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question does your Cartier bracelet come with plastic wrapping when you receive it? Or was it just in the box when you get it?


My regular love came with the film on it. My 10 diamond did not. I got them both from the store. You can always ask for one with film on it, if they have the stock, they will likely give it to you.


----------



## lxrac

AIKAWHS said:


> My regular love came with the film on it. My 10 diamond did not. I got them both from the store. You can always ask for one with film on it, if they have the stock, they will likely give it to you.



it depends if the one they gave you was previously shown to customers and they tried it on. the last few Cartiers I got had plastic film because I requested I wanted the ones that weren't tried on by other customers-but it just all depends on their stock.


----------



## jewlerylover

I love the stacking of the love bracelets with just about anything. I stack my small small love bracelet in YG with a diamond tennis bracelet. I plan to add a RG love and a small Juste Un Clou. Just don't know which to get first.


----------



## Selinaa

Hello, has anyone heard or had the reproduction or restoration services?


----------



## Edna

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question does your Cartier bracelet come with plastic wrapping when you receive it? Or was it just in the box when you get it?


Purchased from the boutique and mine didn’t. In fact, the SA pulled a bunch from under the counter for me to compare and they were all just in individual plastic pouches, no film.


----------



## ilivetobuybags

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question does your Cartier bracelet come with plastic wrapping when you receive it? Or was it just in the box when you get it


When I was in the store, my SA remove a plastic wrapping around the bracelet.


----------



## pinksandblues

I live in LA where love bracelets are rife. Anyway, I’ve noticed a trend/look these days: Two regular love bracelets as a stack. No diamonds, same color, and just two. I’ve been seeing this everywhere and found it interesting. I have been pining over a small love with diamonds, and I rarely see the small love in person!


----------



## lxrac

I like stacking love bracelets, small and regular sizes can show cool effortless look!


----------



## daisygrl

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question does your Cartier bracelet come with plastic wrapping when you receive it? Or was it just in the box when you get it?


Yes, mine did. See pic. Only a half of the bracelet was covered with plastic. It is still there a year later. I got mine straight from the Cartier store.


----------



## daisygrl

maconk said:


> Plastic on the actual bracelet? Do you have a picture? My bracelets did not. I have purchased the 4 Diamond love, small love and the classic sized love- all yellow gold. I assume the paved versions and other gold are packaged the same way but maybe not?


----------



## lxrac

how do ya'll clean your love bracies?!?


----------



## Swanky

I don’t spray anything or get lotion on mine and I wipe mine clean all the time.


----------



## scheurin

I do have a cheap ultrasonic bath. The sm loves can be put directly into it and for the reg ones I just hold my arm into it. First one half then after turning the bracelets around the other one. My SAs are shocked when I tell them but neither me or them could come up with a better idea.


----------



## gymangel812

are the rainbow/sapphire ones completely sold out in stores now?


----------



## scheurin

gymangel812 said:


> are the rainbow/sapphire ones completely sold out in stores now?


Yes, it seems so, even the ring is gone. On the other hand we should see something new shortly


----------



## Cartier Forever

scheurin said:


> Yes, it seems so, even the ring is gone. On the other hand we should see something new shortly


Wow, any hints?


----------



## scheurin

Sry no but it could be as soon as next month


----------



## Cartier Forever

scheurin said:


> Sry no but it could be as soon as next month


Cannot wait, please keep us updated. TIA


----------



## All things chic

gymangel812 said:


> are the rainbow/sapphire ones completely sold out in stores now?


Yes, unless you have the opportunity for a bespoke experience. Some of the boutiques offer this and comes with a steep price increase.


----------



## Luxeuphoria

The Cartier addiction is real! I started with some rings then added the trinity bracelet and am now looking to add a YG love to my stack. I’m debating between the regular love, thin love, and thin love with diamonds. Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cat Fondler

I vote thin love with diamonds!


----------



## Swanky

Luxeuphoria said:


> The Cartier addiction is real! I started with some rings then added the trinity bracelet and am now looking to add a YG love to my stack. I’m debating between the regular love, thin love, and thin love with diamonds. Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5592467


Is that diamond bracelet about the width of a regular Love?
If so I’d go with a small Love.


----------



## All things chic

scheurin said:


> Sry no but it could be as soon as next month


Should I wait or get a custom love rainbow made? I had at appt. in London today but decided not go just yet.


----------



## Luxeuphoria

Swanky said:


> Is that diamond bracelet about the width of a regular Love?
> If so I’d go with a small Love.


To be honest, I am not sure. I am hoping to stop by the boutique in the next couple of months to try them on and determine the right sizing. In the meantime, I hope to get some suggestions from this forum to help me make the final decision when that day comes


----------



## minty_fresh

The love and Clou combo is so beautiful


----------



## LizeySpace

gymangel812 said:


> are the rainbow/sapphire ones completely sold out in stores now?


I follow a Cartier SA on Instagram and she posted a few months ago that they have retired it  I’m so upset.


----------



## LizeySpace

Luxeuphoria said:


> The Cartier addiction is real! I started with some rings then added the trinity bracelet and am now looking to add a YG love to my stack. I’m debating between the regular love, thin love, and thin love with diamonds. Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5592467


I have the thin love at the moment(which I love it) and getting the regular one when my local boutique reopens for renovation.

But reading through almost all of this thread, depends on how it will feel on your wrist, and also if you want a more subtle look with the screw design


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hi All! 
Am planning to buy the JUC and love bracelets and I watched some YouTube review videos. Majority of them indicated that these bracelets open, unhinged and fall off after few months.

Has this happened to anyone!? Is this a common problem ? Thanks


----------



## Swanky

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi All!
> Am planning to buy the JUC and love bracelets and I watched some YouTube review videos. Majority of them indicated that these bracelets open, unhinged and fall off after few months.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone!? Is this a common problem ? Thanks



Could you be more specific?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Swanky said:


> Could you be more specific?


Hello! I watched this video 

Where she says the clasp came undone on her JUC And the screw became loose after frequent use on her love bracelet .

Just checking if the same happened to others


----------



## Swanky

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello! I watched this video
> 
> Where she says the clasp came undone on her JUC And the screw became loose after frequent use on her love bracelet .
> 
> Just checking if the same happened to others




I find that there’s so much negativity on YT.  Human nature is for people to want to air out and have people hear their complaints, they don’t go to YT to say their bracelets are solid… 
It’s not my experience so I wanted clarification 

I have no issues with mine. 
I watch the screw on my regular Love and I know exactly the position it should be in to be secure. I keep the screwdriver in my jewelry drawer with all my jewelry and I try and tighten it about twice a month, but it’s always good.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Swanky said:


> I find that there’s so much negativity on YT.  Human nature is for people to want to air out and have people hear their complaints, they don’t go to YT to say their bracelets are solid…
> It’s not my experience so I wanted clarification
> 
> I have no issues with mine.
> I watch the screw on my regular Love and I know exactly the position it should be in to be secure. I keep the screwdriver in my jewelry drawer with all my jewelry and I try and tighten it about twice a month, but it’s always good.


Thanks I was planning to buy next month and this video really made me nervous.
Anyway thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Swanky

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks I was planning to buy next month and this video really made me nervous.
> Anyway thanks for sharing your experience.



I’d trust members here over YT, if you search there’s some discussion about it. I’d buy mine again, no issues!


----------



## xblackxstarx

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello! I watched this video
> 
> Where she says the clasp came undone on her JUC And the screw became loose after frequent use on her love bracelet .
> 
> Just checking if the same happened to others





I have been wearing my love bracelet 10 years this october and it has NEVER been retightened
I took it off once to give birth and put it straight back on but on the other arm. 
Never used loctite on it
The screws never budge


----------



## CrazyCool01

xblackxstarx said:


> I have been wearing my love bracelet 10 years this october and it has NEVER been retightened
> I took it off once to give birth and put it straight back on but on the other arm.
> Never used loctite on it
> The screws never budge


Thanks so much ! Your reply has given me much needed confidence


----------



## nycmamaofone

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi All!
> Am planning to buy the JUC and love bracelets and I watched some YouTube review videos. Majority of them indicated that these bracelets open, unhinged and fall off after few months.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone!? Is this a common problem ? Thanks


I own the Love Cuff because I was scared of screws and because I need to take it off at night. You may want to look at that design too if you are worried. If you want only the regular, I suggest asking the SA about the new screw enhancement and also consider using loctite which is a popular choice on TPF for added security. I have the thin and regular JUCs and the thin is not going to fall off at all. The regular has a hinge mechanism but mine is relatively new (bought in January) and I haven’t had any issues, but I am mindful that when I put it on, the clasp is secure. I have a habit of also checking on the clasp throughout the day to make sure it’s on. I get the impression the issue occurs when people are engaged in heavy activity or wear it 24/7 as daily pressure can perhaps cause the bracelet to open. But this is just a theory, not sure about it.


----------



## CrazyCool01

nycmamaofone said:


> I own the Love Cuff because I was scared of screws and because I need to take it off at night. You may want to look at that design too if you are worried. If you want only the regular, I suggest asking the SA about the new screw enhancement and also consider using loctite which is a popular choice on TPF for added security. I have the thin and regular JUCs and the thin is not going to fall off at all. The regular has a hinge mechanism but mine is relatively new (bought in January) and I haven’t had any issues, but I am mindful that when I put it on, the clasp is secure. I have a habit of also checking on the clasp throughout the day to make sure it’s on. I get the impression the issue occurs when people are engaged in heavy activity or wear it 24/7 as daily pressure can perhaps cause the bracelet to open. But this is just a theory, not sure about it.


Thanks for your reply, really appreciate your opinion. Can i please ask what loctite is ?


----------



## nycmamaofone

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks for your reply, really appreciate your opinion. Can i please ask what loctite is ?


It’s a jewelry glue. It’s freaky to me because I am a bit claustrophobic when it comes to the regular Love but a lot of people love using it. The issue with loosening mechanisms is usually when you stack pieces—the constant clanging can undo the clasps. That’s why people usually only notice this issue when they start to stack. I think you can get Loctite on Amazon. But just be aware that it will be hard to take the bracelet off.


----------



## nycmamaofone

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks for your reply, really appreciate your opinion. Can i please ask what loctite is ?


Also check out this thread:





						Which loctite do you use for your love bracelet?
					

I saw some posts mentioned purple loctite. Would you mind sharing a photo or link of the glue? TIA!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## tresjoliebags

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi All!
> Am planning to buy the JUC and love bracelets and I watched some YouTube review videos. Majority of them indicated that these bracelets open, unhinged and fall off after few months.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone!? Is this a common problem ? Thanks


I’ve worn the regular love with the screw old mechanism for 8 years. Have only taken it off briefly three times since then and never had issues with the screws. I’ve also paired it with an Hermes CDC for the last year and the stacking has not loosened the screws. Everyone’s experience is different but don’t let a few negative stories deter you from getting what you want. Many people wear these pieces without problems. Good luck!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I've only had my current regular LOVE for a year, and just got a small LOVE, but I had a LOVE bangle for 8 years (that I no longer have), and didn't have any problems with it coming off, but that was with the old screw mechanism. This new one seems fine to me so far, and haven't had any problems with it. Like Swanky, I keep my screwdriver in my jewelry box and try to check my screw to make sure it's in the correct spot, and I will tighten it (but not too tight). I love mine.


----------



## jms425

My first post in a decade! How crazyyy! So anyhow, yesterday was my 10yr wedding anniversary and my husband graciously gifted me the classic love bracelet. I’ve always admired it on everyone and now that it’s on my wrist I almost feel guilty with how heavy, beautiful, and expensive it is lol. A part of me wants to try the small version to see if it’s more subtle and less for everyday use. My husband loves the classic (he explored all the options while in store). So weird thing too, I’m a little on the fluffier side since having my two boys (have struggled to lose the last 20lbs after having two 60lb pregnancies).. and maybe the small will make my arms/wrists look smaller since it seems dainty? Am I nuts? Perhaps. Any/all advice welcome! Have another week to decide since the return period will be expired, also, I’d love to have something engraved.

Ps: (some background on my style) I’m no fashionista, I live in leggings and a tee, or a dress when I’m at work. (Teacher here ‍♀️) I’ve worn the same piece of jewelry for yearssss, diamond studs, wedding band gifted post partum bc weight gain, cross diamond necklace from my 16th bday from my gma. I wear my tennis bracelet, Tahitian pearls, eternity band on special occasions.

TIA ladies!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

jms425 said:


> View attachment 5597253
> View attachment 5597254
> 
> 
> My first post in a decade! How crazyyy! So anyhow, yesterday was my 10yr wedding anniversary and my husband graciously gifted me the classic love bracelet. I’ve always admired it on everyone and now that it’s on my wrist I almost feel guilty with how heavy, beautiful, and expensive it is lol. A part of me wants to try the small version to see if it’s more subtle and less for everyday use. My husband loves the classic (he explored all the options while in store). So weird thing too, I’m a little on the fluffier side since having my two boys (have struggled to lose the last 20lbs after having two 60lb pregnancies).. and maybe the small will make my arms/wrists look smaller since it seems dainty? Am I nuts? Perhaps. Any/all advice welcome! Have another week to decide since the return period will be expired, also, I’d love to have something engraved.
> 
> Ps: (some background on my style) I’m no fashionista, I live in leggings and a tee, or a dress when I’m at work. (Teacher here ‍♀️) I’ve worn the same piece of jewelry for yearssss, diamond studs, wedding band gifted post partum bc weight gain, cross diamond necklace from my 16th bday from my gma. I wear my tennis bracelet, Tahitian pearls, eternity band on special occasions.
> 
> TIA ladies!!


Congrats and what a sweet gift from hubby! I think the regular looks amazing on you. Don’t second guess it. You deserve it!!


----------



## cartier

Definitely keep the regular. Especially if it’s all you are going to wear.  Sounds like you are understated. I think it looks perfect on you. Simple and elegant. I like the smaller if it is stacked with other bracelets.  It may be too small if it’s all you plan on wearing. BUT I will say this- if you are planning on losing those 20 lbs that bracelet may end up being too big for you. Believe me I know. It happened to me and I had to sell mine and re buy it in smaller size


----------



## jms425

cartier said:


> Definitely keep the regular. Especially if it’s all you are going to wear.  Sounds like you are understated. I think it looks perfect on you. Simple and elegant. I like the smaller if it is stacked with other bracelets.  It may be too small if it’s all you plan on wearing. BUT I will say this- if you are planning on losing those 20 lbs that bracelet may end up being too big for you. Believe me I know. It happened to me and I had to sell mine and re buy it in smaller size


Your words are everything! ❤️ and You make a great point about the weight, I sure hope I find a way to get rid of it! I compared this bracelet to my bracelet from my pre baby days and it’s not too much diff, fluffy arms have always been me lol. This is a size 19 and it has very little wiggle room, so I hope I’ll be ok! And congrats on the weight loss (please feel free to share tips!)


----------



## jms425

nycmamaofone said:


> Congrats and what a sweet gift from hubby! I think the regular looks amazing on you. Don’t second guess it. You deserve it!!


Thank you!! I can’t stop looking at it.. then again I can’t stop staring at total strangers too lol now I won’t look weird I can just look down


----------



## cartier

Honestly I went from 19 to 18 only because I quit years of competing in bodybuilding and my forearms and wrist shrunk. They just got leaner like the rest of me. That coupled with hormonal/post menopausal weight loss  over two years seemed to deflate my wrists lol!


----------



## Stefana

I just received my first love bracelet and I’m super excited. I’m already thinking of my next one haha. I love the look of the regular love one, but i’m not sure if i like the look of one “bigger block” of gold. I also like the small juc (the problem is that they don’t have the white gold one and most of jewelry is white gold, although i have some rose gold earrings). Any suggestions?
Also, here’s a picture with my new bracelet❤️


----------



## CrazyCool01

nycmamaofone said:


> It’s a jewelry glue. It’s freaky to me because I am a bit claustrophobic when it comes to the regular Love but a lot of people love using it. The issue with loosening mechanisms is usually when you stack pieces—the constant clanging can undo the clasps. That’s why people usually only notice this issue when they start to stack. I think you can get Loctite on Amazon. But just be aware that it will be hard to take the bracelet off.


Thanks so much


----------



## Swanky

Stefana said:


> I just received my first love bracelet and I’m super excited. I’m already thinking of my next one haha. I love the look of the regular love one, but i’m not sure if i like the look of one “bigger block” of gold. I also like the small juc (the problem is that they don’t have the white gold one and most of jewelry is white gold, although i have some rose gold earrings). Any suggestions?
> Also, here’s a picture with my new bracelet❤️
> 
> View attachment 5597508



Pretty!  Is this the small?  I started with the white small with diamonds and added a yellow regular with diamonds and a yellow small juc with diamonds.  I like small/dainty, my stack isn't too big or wide at all!


----------



## Stefana

Swanky said:


> Pretty!  Is this the small?  I started with the white small with diamonds and added a yellow regular with diamonds and a yellow small juc with diamonds.  I like small/dainty, my stack isn't too big or wide at all!


Thank you!!! Yes, it’s the small. I also really like dainty jewellery. Your stack sounds gorgeous!!!


----------



## maconk

nycmamaofone said:


> Also check out this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which loctite do you use for your love bracelet?
> 
> 
> I saw some posts mentioned purple loctite. Would you mind sharing a photo or link of the glue? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Don’t use loctite. I used the purple loctite. I just went to Cartier on Tuesday to have them remove my bracelets. They had to completely strip my screws to get them off. It took 5 different people trying and over an hour of attempts. Cartier in Vegas put loctite on them to stop them from loosening in May- big mistake. The have been sent in for repair to get the new locking mechanisms- which should solve all loosening problems. Total nightmare.


----------



## spice_01

Stefana said:


> I just received my first love bracelet and I’m super excited. I’m already thinking of my next one haha. I love the look of the regular love one, but i’m not sure if i like the look of one “bigger block” of gold. I also like the small juc (the problem is that they don’t have the white gold one and most of jewelry is white gold, although i have some rose gold earrings). Any suggestions?
> Also, here’s a picture with my new bracelet❤️
> 
> View attachment 5597508


Dear Stefana, I was wondering if you could tell your wrist measurement and bracelet size? I got mine last week and am wondering know if it is too tight. It looks like on your photo and I do love seeing yours. My left weist is 15cm and I got a size 16. thank you so much!


----------



## Stefana

spice_01 said:


> Dear Stefana, I was wondering if you could tell your wrist measurement and bracelet size? I got mine last week and am wondering know if it is too tight. It looks like on your photo and I do love seeing yours. My left weist is 15cm and I got a size 16. thank you so much!


Sure! My wrist is 15.25 cm, but my bracelet is size 18 and it’s on the looser side. I tried both the 17 and 18 in store and I thought the 17 is too tight. My SA told me that he also prefers how the 18 looks on me. I’m attaching a picture with both sizes on and with mine by itself as well.


----------



## spice_01

Stefana said:


> Sure! My wrist is 15.25 cm, but my bracelet is size 18 and it’s on the looser side. I tried both the 17 and 18 in store and I thought the 17 is too tight. My SA told me that he also prefers how the 18 looks on me. I’m attaching a picture with both sizes on and with mine by itself as well.
> 
> View attachment 5597885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597886


Thank you so much. I guess 16 then is too small. I will go back to the store and try one size bigger.


----------



## gymangel812

maconk said:


> Don’t use loctite. I used the purple loctite. I just went to Cartier on Tuesday to have them remove my bracelets. They had to completely strip my screws to get them off. It took 5 different people trying and over an hour of attempts. Cartier in Vegas put loctite on them to stop them from loosening in May- big mistake. The have been sent in for repair to get the new locking mechanisms- which should solve all loosening problems. Total nightmare.


mine kept coming loose. shipped it to cartier and they replaced the locking mechanism for free (and polished it, put a rhodium coating on it, and fixed a dent). i was very impressed by the customer service. now i've had it for 6 months with no more loosening issues.


----------



## pamela78

maconk said:


> Don’t use loctite. I used the purple loctite. I just went to Cartier on Tuesday to have them remove my bracelets. They had to completely strip my screws to get them off. It took 5 different people trying and over an hour of attempts. Cartier in Vegas put loctite on them to stop them from loosening in May- big mistake. The have been sent in for repair to get the new locking mechanisms- which should solve all loosening problems. Total nightmare.


I have had to use Loctite on my first bracelet which I got in 2012 but its v easy to take on & off.  Cartier told me to use it (tiniest amount) after I thought I lost it coming home from Miami.  Luckily found it in my luggage.  If you don't ever take it off then you wont need it but before my trip they polished & plated it for me, then I found out that can lead to the mechanism coming loose.  I  feel bad but I did lose it a little as my SA for not warning me about this, as I had it for 6 years & only had this issue after a repolish. They said when I was away i would have used tanning oil which made it slip off. So just watch out for it loosening if you send it in to be polished.  Never again.


----------



## pamela78

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi All!
> Am planning to buy the JUC and love bracelets and I watched some YouTube review videos. Majority of them indicated that these bracelets open, unhinged and fall off after few months.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone!? Is this a common problem ? Thanks


Never to my JUC, only to my love after I sent it to cartier to repolish it (6 yrs after getting it) they said it can happen & told me to use a tiny bit of locktite


----------



## emo4488

pamela78 said:


> I have had to use Loctite on my first bracelet which I got in 2012 but its v easy to take on & off.  Cartier told me to use it (tiniest amount) after I thought I lost it coming home from Miami.  Luckily found it in my luggage.  If you don't ever take it off then you wont need it but before my trip they polished & plated it for me, then I found out that can lead to the mechanism coming loose.  I  feel bad but I did lose it a little as my SA for not warning me about this, as I had it for 6 years & only had this issue after a repolish. They said when I was away i would have used tanning oil which made it slip off. So just watch out for it loosening if you send it in to be polished.  Never again.


Wow! So glad you found it! I haven’t taken mine off since my SA put it on and actually have an irrational fear of taking it off that it might start to loosen. My husband drove me to my MRI in the event it had to come off and I needed help. It could be stuck or not - no idea.


----------



## LizeySpace

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello! I watched this video
> 
> Where she says the clasp came undone on her JUC And the screw became loose after frequent use on her love bracelet .
> 
> Just checking if the same happened to others



So good news if you buy one brand new, they have done an enhancement to the newer screw designs. I guess they had a lot of people experience the same thing with the bangle just coming off.

I have been doing a lot of research before getting something so expensive to ensure I don’t lose it.


----------



## scheurin

LizeySpace said:


> So good news if you buy one brand new, they have done an enhancement to the newer screw designs. I guess they had a lot of people experience the same thing with the bangle just coming off.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research before getting something so expensive to ensure I don’t lose it.



I don't believer her.


----------



## LizeySpace

scheurin said:


> I don't believer her.


Oh really  my SA said the same thing about the enhancement, and that all new bracelets have it.


----------



## scheurin

LizeySpace said:


> Oh really  my SA said the same thing about the enhancement, and that all new bracelets have it.


Yes, but there no TWO clicking enhancements afaik and it did not work our for me so I had to have it depite of the new mechanism


----------



## RosiePenners

yayaisnan said:


> do you find stacking all of them is comfortable? what size is your wrist vs the bracelets if you dont mind me asking


Update, I’ve since added a RG small Love too. It was strange at first but then I got used to wearing them all together. I’d take the JUC off at night though. The other issue was the bracelets overlapping. 
I’ve since removed them all save for the classic Love and just add the small Loves from time to time. Hope that helps!


----------



## quakeroatmeal

So here’s my WG Love Bracelet in size 20 after a whole year of wear! Holding out hope that Cartier will release the Menotte one day again! I don't baby it, it bangs around on stuff and I just shrug it off. I like the worn-in look so scratches don't bother me.


----------



## frenchybcn

frenchybcn said:


> thanks kl
> 
> Thanks, I’ll persevere. And no, you are not blind. No diamonds. Didn’t know about that and apparently neither did she


Thanks to your encouragement I started wearing my WG love bracelet more but couldn’t adapt. A friend was selling her rainbow RG love that I always had an eye on and asked her to lend it to me. Surprise, it’s not itchy and nearly no indentations marks (same size). Sold my WG love, bought the rainbow and now even added a small RG JUC since the regular looked quite bulky on me. Couldn’t be happier. Now looking on having a jeweller make me a kind of Etincelle bracelet with rainbow sapphires. I love the pop of colour on my wrist and after that who knows, maybe an Ecrou or clash. Waow this bangles are addictive


----------



## RosiePenners

frenchybcn said:


> Thanks to your encouragement I started wearing my WG love bracelet more but couldn’t adapt. A friend was selling her rainbow RG love that I always had an eye on and asked her to lend it to me. Surprise, it’s not itchy and nearly no indentations marks (same size). Sold my WG love, bought the rainbow and now even added a small RG JUC since the regular looked quite bulky on me. Couldn’t be happier. Now looking on having a jeweller make me a kind of Etincelle bracelet with rainbow sapphires. I love the pop of colour on my wrist and after that who knows, maybe an Ecrou or clash. Waow this bangles are addictive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609450


I LOVE the pink sapphire bracelet. I missed the boat when they were available, naively thinking they always would be. Enjoy, it’s gorgeous!


----------



## AIKAWHS

frenchybcn said:


> Thanks to your encouragement I started wearing my WG love bracelet more but couldn’t adapt. A friend was selling her rainbow RG love that I always had an eye on and asked her to lend it to me. Surprise, it’s not itchy and nearly no indentations marks (same size). Sold my WG love, bought the rainbow and now even added a small RG JUC since the regular looked quite bulky on me. Couldn’t be happier. Now looking on having a jeweller make me a kind of Etincelle bracelet with rainbow sapphires. I love the pop of colour on my wrist and after that who knows, maybe an Ecrou or clash. Waow this bangles are addictive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609450


The rainbow is stunning omg


----------



## frenchybcn

AIKAWHS said:


> The rainbow is stunning omg


Thanks! If it wasn’t for the rainbow I would have gone for a plain love since I feel the diamonds don’t really pop in this model (I have the love ring with 3 diamonds and I don’t really notice them shining so much). But the coloured gems are totally worth it for me. Unfortunately the rainbow is quite complicated to find, I asked repeatedly at my shop if they could do a global search with no luck in my size although it seems some are still available.


----------



## Swanky

frenchybcn said:


> Thanks to your encouragement I started wearing my WG love bracelet more but couldn’t adapt. A friend was selling her rainbow RG love that I always had an eye on and asked her to lend it to me. Surprise, it’s not itchy and nearly no indentations marks (same size). Sold my WG love, bought the rainbow and now even added a small RG JUC since the regular looked quite bulky on me. Couldn’t be happier. Now looking on having a jeweller make me a kind of Etincelle bracelet with rainbow sapphires. I love the pop of colour on my wrist and after that who knows, maybe an Ecrou or clash. Waow this bangles are addictive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609450



Great find, so pretty!  I hope they make other limited bracelets like it.
I love the Clash, it and the Ecrou were on my list until I tried them on, the Clash stayed on and moved up lol
Ecrou fell off the list, I was bummed as I so appreciate it on others!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I 


frenchybcn said:


> Thanks! If it wasn’t for the rainbow I would have gone for a plain love since I feel the diamonds don’t really pop in this model (I have the love ring with 3 diamonds and I don’t really notice them shining so much). But the coloured gems are totally worth it for me. Unfortunately the rainbow is quite complicated to find, I asked repeatedly at my shop if they could do a global search with no luck in my size although it seems some are still available.


I really love the rainbow LOVE and have even thought about looking on eBay or places like that for one in my size, but I swore I wouldn't get anymore (I just got the small RG LOVE to stack with my regular YG LOVE). Now I'm tempted lol


----------



## AIKAWHS

I bought the 8 d ring and I can see the sparkle, but it shows so much wear. The 10 d bracelet shines too and definitely has less wear than my ring. I have been thinking about a rainbow for awhile...so sad that I missed the chance. :,( 


frenchybcn said:


> Thanks! If it wasn’t for the rainbow I would have gone for a plain love since I feel the diamonds don’t really pop in this model (I have the love ring with 3 diamonds and I don’t really notice them shining so much). But the coloured gems are totally worth it for me. Unfortunately the rainbow is quite complicated to find, I asked repeatedly at my shop if they could do a global search with no luck in my size although it seems some are still available.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I just checked eBay for kicks and giggles to inquire about the rainbow LOVE....there's one available (size 16, so too small for me regardless), and they want $12k lol. I laughed...


----------



## Chewy.

Hi! I'm not sure if it was already discussed... Anyone with white gold (no diamonds) love bracelet... How is it 'aging'? 
Does it become too greyish / dull after a while?


----------



## JOJA

Chewy. said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if it was already discussed... Anyone with white gold (no diamonds) love bracelet... How is it 'aging'?
> Does it become too greyish / dull after a while?


Hello!  I've had my white gold no diamonds for about 2 years now and the color is exactly the same as the day I bought ~ it definitely has scratches now but it hasn't turned grey or dulled at all.  It looks especially great after I use the cleaning cloth on it.


----------



## Chewy.

JOJA said:


> Hello!  I've had my white gold no diamonds for about 2 years now and the color is exactly the same as the day I bought ~ it definitely has scratches now but it hasn't turned grey or dulled at all.  It looks especially great after I use the cleaning cloth on it.


Thank you! This is good to know.


----------



## purses1974

Hello,
Wondering whether anyone who stacks both a love and a tennis bracelet can comment on sizing of the tennis bracelet. I wear a size 16 love and it's loose on me (wrist is 14"). I was wondering what size tennis bracelet would stack well; I don't want it sliding above and below the love if possible. Opinions appreciated


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

purses1974 said:


> Hello,
> Wondering whether anyone who stacks both a love and a tennis bracelet can comment on sizing of the tennis bracelet. I wear a size 16 love and it's loose on me (wrist is 14"). I was wondering what size tennis bracelet would stack well; I don't want it sliding above and below the love if possible. Opinions appreciated


I wear a 17 Love and that’s a loose fit for me and my tennis bracelet is 7” and it can slide over my Love. Not every time and not easily but it does happen. It’s a loose fit too but I like loose fitting bracelets. I’m thinking maybe 6.5” or so might work for you?


----------



## purses1974

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I wear a 17 Love and that’s a loose fit for me and my tennis bracelet is 7” and it can slide over my Love. Not every time and not easily but it does happen. It’s a loose fit too but I like loose fitting bracelets. I’m thinking maybe 6.5” or so might work for you?


Thank you for the reply. I was wondering whether making it tight-fitting would help


----------



## bunnyNwife

purses1974 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I was wondering whether making it tight-fitting would help


I m wearing Love size 17 and my tennis bracelet is 16cm. It doesn’t slide below always since I always push the reg love on higher up. At time I replace the VCA Perlee POG with thin love as a stack


----------



## purses1974

bunnyNwife said:


> I m wearing Love size 17 and my tennis bracelet is 16cm. It doesn’t slide below always since I always push the reg love on higher up. At time I replace the VCA Perlee POG with thin love as a stack
> 
> View attachment 5617272


Thank you. So it looks like a tennis bracelet that is 1 cm shorter than the circumference of the love works for you. That's very helpful - thank you!


----------



## bunnyNwife

purses1974 said:


> Thank you. So it looks like a tennis bracelet that is 1 cm shorter than the circumference of the love works for you. That's very helpful - thank you!


In fact the VCA Perlee is 16cm to match ! I really suspect Love 17 has an inner circumference of 16 only. 


My love can go as far as 7cm off my wrist. Usually I keep it at ard 5-6 cm away fr my wrist. Tennis bracelet Just sit next to it w/o mess


----------



## purses1974

bunnyNwife said:


> In fact the VCA Perlee is 16cm to match ! I really suspect Love 17 has an inner circumference of 16 only.
> 
> 
> My love can go as far as 7cm off my wrist. Usually I keep it at ard 5-6 cm away fr my wrist. Tennis bracelet Just sit next to it w/o mess


hmm. Would you mind sharing your wrist size if you know it?


----------



## bunnyNwife

purses1974 said:


> hmm. Would you mind sharing your wrist size if you know it?


My wrist is 15cm - 15.5cm depending on weather


----------



## purses1974

bunnyNwife said:


> My wrist is 15cm - 15.5cm depending on weather


thank you


----------



## LizeySpace

She is finally here!!! After the Brisbane boutique was still under renovation for potentially another month, my partner and I were travelling to Melbourne for a quick trip. So we decided to head to the collins street boutique and purchase my Yellow gold Love bangle. Size 19  

Never thought I’d have this on my wrist!! Thinking next will be the SM JUC..


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

LizeySpace said:


> She is finally here!!! After the Brisbane boutique was still under renovation for potentially another month, my partner and I were travelling to Melbourne for a quick trip. So we decided to head to the collins street boutique and purchase my Yellow gold Love bangle. Size 19
> 
> Never thought I’d have this on my wrist!! Thinking next will be the SM JUC..
> 
> View attachment 5621589


Congrats! It's beautiful.


----------



## LV82

Congratulations she looks stunning - I see you have the small love as well how do you find wearing it in summer as it quite warm in Brisbane ?


----------



## LizeySpace

LV82 said:


> Congratulations she looks stunning - I see you have the small love as well how do you find wearing it in summer as it quite warm in Brisbane ?


I find it’s only annoying if I put other bracelets on that are chains, or bangles that are smaller sizes. So it’s fine on its own. Will be interested to see how I feel with the two. 

I generally avoid heat though  I’m a cool bodied person, don’t do well in the heat.


----------



## LV82

LizeySpace said:


> I find it’s only annoying if I put other bracelets on that are chains, or bangles that are smaller sizes. So it’s fine on its own. Will be interested to see how I feel with the two.
> 
> I generally avoid heat though  I’m a cool bodied person, don’t do well in the heat.


Wishing you the best of luck 
You must keep us updated how it feels in summer


----------



## fashionelite

Does anyone wear two different sizes of love with a trinity cord in between? 
I have the regular love in size 15, and sm juc in size 15. I plan on getting then sm love size 16 soon. Will the cord stop the overlap? I feel like the 15 doesn’t go down my arm enough and the juc goes down a good amount.


----------



## surfergrl89

vvendyu said:


> Hi Cam!
> 
> I have the thin love bangle and I LOVE IT. I have a silver Cartier watch and contemplated between the white gold or yellow gold love bracelet . But the Cartier white gold is very gray unless you get it with diamonds then it’s rhodium plated and the white gold is whiter. I uploaded a photo of my trinity ring so you can see the white gold. I personally don’t think there is anything  more classic than the love bracelet in yellow gold. But get whatever makes you the happiest. I have had my bracelet for a few months and there are some light surface scratches. It doesn’t bother me. I have not taken it off since I got it! If you do decide to order it, call the Cartier customer service and tell them to send you a travel pouch and cleaning kit.


WOW, such a stunning stack! May I ask how thick/big your tennis bracelet is? It seems to be a 3mm, but I am unsure. I am myself looking to purchase a tennis bracelet for my small cartier bracelet, and yours looks to be the perfect size to complement it.


----------



## mrs_jlp

Can anyone explain to me why my Love and JUC are two different shades of yellow gold? My Love is only one year old (only been taken off twice, otherwise worn daily) and was purchased at the 5th ave boutique in NYC. The JUC is brand new and purchased in a boutique in Mykonos.


----------



## emo4488

mrs_jlp said:


> Can anyone explain to me why my Love and JUC are two different shades of yellow gold? My Love is only one year old (only been taken off twice, otherwise worn daily) and was purchased at the 5th ave boutique in NYC. The JUC is brand new and purchased in a boutique in Mykonos.
> 
> View attachment 5624646


Your love looks like it might just have some build up on it? I'd try washing it with some dish soap. Let us know if that works.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

mrs_jlp said:


> Can anyone explain to me why my Love and JUC are two different shades of yellow gold? My Love is only one year old (only been taken off twice, otherwise worn daily) and was purchased at the 5th ave boutique in NYC. The JUC is brand new and purchased in a boutique in Mykonos.
> 
> View attachment 5624646


Gold becomes darker over time. Yellow gold develops a beautiful patina as it becomes a richer yellow color. Happened to my van Cleef 5 motif bracelets as well confirmed with sales associate. Your juste un clou will deff become the same color as your love


----------



## midiali

*Hi all. My stack when I tried at the boutique. Finally I got the small JUC diamond and the regular Love. I don’t know if I keep Cartier bracelets on left hand with the VCA like in the picture, or move them to the right hand with only JUC and Love. I’m scared that the Cartier bracelets will add more scratches to my VCA, which has already scratches btw. 

Thank you for letting me share. I bought them in Paris at galleries Lafayette thanks to the loyalty program so saved up like 200€. And of course before the upcoming price increases *


----------



## artax

midiali said:


> View attachment 5627275
> 
> 
> *Hi all. My stack when I tried at the boutique. Finally I got the small JUC diamond and the regular Love. I don’t know if I keep Cartier bracelets on left hand with the VCA like in the picture, or move them to the right hand with only JUC and Love. I’m scared that the Cartier bracelets will add more scratches to my VCA, which has already scratches btw.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. I bought them in Paris at galleries Lafayette thanks to the loyalty program so saved up like 200€. And of course before the upcoming price increases *


I would say the love will be scratched very fast from ur VCA…


----------



## XCCX

JOJA said:


> Hello!  I've had my white gold no diamonds for about 2 years now and the color is exactly the same as the day I bought ~ it definitely has scratches now but it hasn't turned grey or dulled at all.  It looks especially great after I use the cleaning cloth on it.


Which cleaning cloth please?
I’d love to see photos of your beautiful bracelet!


----------



## andforpoise

midiali said:


> View attachment 5627275
> 
> 
> *Hi all. My stack when I tried at the boutique. Finally I got the small JUC diamond and the regular Love. I don’t know if I keep Cartier bracelets on left hand with the VCA like in the picture, or move them to the right hand with only JUC and Love. I’m scared that the Cartier bracelets will add more scratches to my VCA, which has already scratches btw.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. I bought them in Paris at galleries Lafayette thanks to the loyalty program so saved up like 200€. And of course before the upcoming price increases *





midiali said:


> View attachment 5627275
> 
> 
> *Hi all. My stack when I tried at the boutique. Finally I got the small JUC diamond and the regular Love. I don’t know if I keep Cartier bracelets on left hand with the VCA like in the picture, or move them to the right hand with only JUC and Love. I’m scared that the Cartier bracelets will add more scratches to my VCA, which has already scratches btw.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. I bought them in Paris at galleries Lafayette thanks to the loyalty program so saved up like 200€. And of course before the upcoming price increases *


I personally wear my dangling bracelets on the opposite arm of my love bracelet.


----------



## Cunhaam

bunnyNwife said:


> I m wearing Love size 17 and my tennis bracelet is 16cm. It doesn’t slide below always since I always push the reg love on higher up. At time I replace the VCA Perlee POG with thin love as a stack
> 
> View attachment 5617272


Love your tennis bracelet. Where did you get it from and how many carats?



maconk said:


> Thoughts on this stack? Classic plain and classic 4 diamond with slim JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577778
> View attachment 5577779


Absolutely love this! Out of curiosity, what is the size of your loves and small JUC and what is your wrist size?


----------



## smiley2138

Weird question… Does anyone know when they changed the inside part of the screw to smooth (it was sometime in the last year)? Photo of before (with holes and ridge) and photo of now.


----------



## maconk

Cunhaam said:


> Absolutely love this! Out of curiosity, what is the size of your loves and small JUC and what is your wrist size?


Thanks! I believe My wrist is 6 inches .. my loves are both a size 17 and my JUC is a 15


----------



## LV82

Finally purchased my first Love bracelet 
It’s super comfortable
Went for the 18 SA recommended the 17.
A little more space for humidity


----------



## bunnyNwife

Cunhaam said:


> Love your tennis bracelet. Where did you get it from and how many carats?


Thanks. It’s a 2pointer so total is 1.26 ct. I did tried a 3pointer and it’s not a huge different but the price tag is  so I rather keep the difference to buy a ring hahahaha… in any event, I only want a dainty tennis bracelet so 2pointer is just nice for me to create the subtle blings in btw the 2 loves.

I am from Asia, it’s from a reputable local jeweller.


----------



## emmababy

Just bought this today! It feels fine when I was at the boutique but somehow is more snug when I’m home. Regretted didn’t up one size!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

LV82 said:


> Finally purchased my first Love bracelet
> It’s super comfortable
> Went for the 18 SA recommended the 17.
> A little more space for humidity
> 
> View attachment 5631470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631472


Congratulations..
It perfact size.
Enjoy and wear in good health.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

emmababy said:


> Just bought this today! It feels fine when I was at the boutique but somehow is more snug when I’m home. Regretted didn’t up one size!
> 
> View attachment 5631480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631481


Congratulations is beautiful.. but like you said is look little snug .
We are twin love  cuff with diamond.
can you get exchange?
What size of your love cuff?
My wrist is 14cm and wear love cuff in size 17. Sm juc in size 15.
If you feel snug may be get exchange while you can...


----------



## Cunhaam

bunnyNwife said:


> Thanks. It’s a 2pointer so total is 1.26 ct. I did tried a 3pointer and it’s not a huge different but the price tag is  so I rather keep the difference to buy a ring hahahaha… in any event, I only want a dainty tennis bracelet so 2pointer is just nice for me to create the subtle blings in btw the 2 loves.
> 
> I am from Asia, it’s from a reputable local jeweller.


Thank you! Yes, I’m looking into buying a dainty tennis bracelet for everyday wear, so something like yours would be perfect


----------



## emmababy

Teerakrainbow said:


> Congratulations is beautiful.. but like you said is look little snug .
> We are twin love  cuff with diamond.
> can you get exchange?
> What size of your love cuff?
> My wrist is 14cm and wear love cuff in size 17. Sm juc in size 15.
> If you feel snug may be get exchange while you can...


I bought the cuff in size 16. Yes, will be checking if I can exchange for a larger size!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

emmababy said:


> I bought the cuff in size 16. Yes, will be checking if I can exchange for a larger size!


Hope you can,  my first love cuff was in size 16 too. And exchange for cuff size 17.


----------



## Chaton

Congrats on your new purchase! 

If you feel your new bracelet doesn’t look completely new and polished before, ask to look at some other ones available in the same size and choose one that you are pleased with - address your concern, you are paying $16k!

Good luck!


----------



## RMaria

Chaton said:


> Congrats on your new purchase!
> 
> If you feel your new bracelet doesn’t look completely new and polished before, ask to look at some other ones available in the same size and choose one that you are pleased with - address your concern, you are paying $16k!
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you 
I did go back the next day after I purchased but they said we did one exchange for you so this it’s nothing wrong with 
I actually lost trust on Cartier 
The reason I’m saying that it’s as she told me my old breslet I rutern the put it on the shelf to sell
Anyway, it’s sad to feel after paying $16k you getting second hand product, despite looks good


----------



## JOJA

XCCX said:


> Which cleaning cloth please?
> I’d love to see photos of your beautiful bracelet!


I use either the Cartier cleaning cloth from the cleaning kit or a gold polishing cloth from connoisseurs.


----------



## XCCX

JOJA said:


> I use either the Cartier cleaning cloth from the cleaning kit or a gold polishing cloth from connoisseurs.


Thank you!


----------



## sparklebunny

LV82 said:


> Finally purchased my first Love bracelet
> It’s super comfortable
> Went for the 18 SA recommended the 17.
> A little more space for humidity
> 
> View attachment 5631470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631472


Looks perfect on you. Is that your partner holding your hand?


----------



## LV82

sparklebunny said:


> Looks perfect on you. Is that your partner holding your hand?


Haha yes he was doing his job and taking photos  he puts up with a lot


----------



## chateleine

Two loonnngg-time dreams come true! ❤️ Got the Tank Must as an early birthday/start-of-PhD present while on holiday, and now the wg Love as a *bonus* birthday (and graduation) present, both from the sweetest, most supportive man alive. Hands-down the best years of my life, and now these two beauties will see me through many more. ❤️❤️


----------



## emmababy

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hope you can,  my first love cuff was in size 16 too. And exchange for cuff size 17.


I went to try the size 17 cuff yesterday. I shake my arm about to test the fitting. As it was more loose, at some point the opening of the cuff will turn to the side of my wrist where it’s thinner and I worry it might fall out accidentally. 

Size 16 feels fine at the boutique but very snug when I’m at home due to the warm temperature.

In the end I didn’t exchange. The SA told me as long as it is unworn I can exchange within 30 days. Will think about it.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

emmababy said:


> I went to try the size 17 cuff yesterday. I shake my arm about to test the fitting. As it was more loose, at some point the opening of the cuff will turn to the side of my wrist where it’s thinner and I worry it might fall out accidentally.
> 
> Size 16 feels fine at the boutique but very snug when I’m at home due to the warm temperature.
> 
> In the end I didn’t exchange. The SA told me as long as it is unworn I can exchange within 30 days. Will think about it.



May be cuff size 16 is your size..as long as you feel comfortable and enjoy wearing it that is main thing. 
Just take your time thinking about it.
You still in window time for exchange..and love cuff discussion thread is very helpful I use to read a lots before purchase my love cuff.
Good luck.


----------



## chateleine

Going off the helpful sport-wristband-for-protection idea from this thread - cheap knit hairties wrap pretty securely all around the bracelet!


----------



## mamamama

LizeySpace said:


> She is finally here!!! After the Brisbane boutique was still under renovation for potentially another month, my partner and I were travelling to Melbourne for a quick trip. So we decided to head to the collins street boutique and purchase my Yellow gold Love bangle. Size 19
> 
> Never thought I’d have this on my wrist!! Thinking next will be the SM JUC..
> 
> View attachment 5621589


did u get the same size in the small and the regular size love? i have a small size 19 and am wondering for the big one to go tighter to 18 or keep the size the same


----------



## Kaykay15

My first piece! I was leaning towards the small until I went in person and realized its a bit too dainty for me. Love my regular yellow gold size 17.  

Does anyone wear a wristband when working out? Trying to think of what I can do to protect it.


----------



## LV82

Kaykay15 said:


> View attachment 5638237
> 
> My first piece! I was leaning towards the small until I went in person and realized its a bit too dainty for me. Love my regular yellow gold size 17.
> 
> Does anyone wear a wristband when working out? Trying to think of what I can do to protect it.


Congratulations - she looks lovely, you are like me the small was too dainty for me too, I wear a wristband for gardening. It’s really handy. It’s so comfortable


----------



## sxca

Kaykay15 said:


> View attachment 5638237
> 
> My first piece! I was leaning towards the small until I went in person and realized its a bit too dainty for me. Love my regular yellow gold size 17.
> 
> Does anyone wear a wristband when working out? Trying to think of what I can do to protect it.


Congratulations! I have a Regular YG Love and I well, love it. I used a sweatband when I first got mine but eventually I realized I didn’t mind the scratching. It was kind of inconvenient if I forgot the sweatband or couldn’t find it. I do have a polishing cloth, though. Enjoy your love!


----------



## Kaykay15

LV82 said:


> Congratulations - she looks lovely, you are like me the small was too dainty for me too, I wear a wristband for gardening. It’s really handy. It’s so comfortable


Oh yes


sxca said:


> Congratulations! I have a Regular YG Love and I well, love it. I used a sweatband when I first got mine but eventually I realized I didn’t mind the scratching. It was kind of inconvenient if I forgot the sweatband or couldn’t find it. I do have a polishing cloth, though. Enjoy your love!


I love it too! Yes, I feel like I will use the sweatband for a bit but eventually I will get used to the scratches. I just know it will hurt me at first lol but whatever it is meant to be worn.


----------



## MsKaren

I went to the theatre in London last night and my husband was sat next to a man who was wearing the thin 6 diamond Love bracelet next to the thin paved Love bracelet (both in white gold) stacked with the trinity cord bracelet. I have to say I’ve never been that taken with the thinner Love but the combo together looked absolutely stunning and I can’t stop thinking about it today!


----------



## Cat Fondler

MsKaren said:


> I went to the theatre in London last night and my husband was sat next to a man who was wearing the thin 6 diamond Love bracelet next to the thin paved Love bracelet (both in white gold) stacked with the trinity cord bracelet. I have to say I’ve never been that taken with the thinner Love but the combo together looked absolutely stunning and I can’t stop thinking about it today!


Sounds lovely! Thin pave is my dream bracelet. For now it’s my 2 thin loves…


----------



## MsKaren

Cat Fondler said:


> Sounds lovely! Thin pave is my dream bracelet. For now it’s my 2 thin loves…
> 
> View attachment 5641444


They look gorgeous! I’m really considering one now!


----------



## sparklebunny

Cat Fondler said:


> Sounds lovely! Thin pave is my dream bracelet. For now it’s my 2 thin loves…
> 
> View attachment 5641444


Really nice small Love combination! 

Are they comfortable to wear together? Do they make clinking sounds when you move around?


----------



## Kaykay15

Ok now that I have the regular love I'm thinking of my next bracelet. What pairs well? I was thinking of the small juc but I dont know is that an everyday bracelet? Or another love but then I feel like I will need a third to break up the loves??  I can see how people get addicted. I told myself only one! Lol


----------



## Kaykay15

Cat Fondler said:


> Sounds lovely! Thin pave is my dream bracelet. For now it’s my 2 thin loves…
> 
> View attachment 5641444


You pull this off really well. Compliments your ring!


----------



## Swanky

Kaykay15 said:


> Ok now that I have the regular love I'm thinking of my next bracelet. What pairs well? I was thinking of the small juc but I dont know is that an everyday bracelet? Or another love but then I feel like I will need a third to break up the loves??  I can see how people get addicted. I told myself only one! Lol



A small Juc is a great option, definitely an everyday piece, also a small Love is a great pair.
My stack is a WG small wit diamonds, a YG regular with diamonds and a small YG Juc with diamonds.  I wear the 2 Loves every day and put my Juc on when I leave the house.


----------



## americanroyal89

Kaykay15 said:


> Ok now that I have the regular love I'm thinking of my next bracelet. What pairs well? I was thinking of the small juc but I dont know is that an everyday bracelet? Or another love but then I feel like I will need a third to break up the loves??  I can see how people get addicted. I told myself only one! Lol


I was the same. Thought I’d be content after just one love bracelet lol. But that wasn’t the case. And my second bracelet actually was the small juc. And I wear it 24/7 with my love so it’s definitely an everyday piece for me.


----------



## Cat Fondler

sparklebunny said:


> Really nice small Love combination!
> 
> Are they comfortable to wear together? Do they make clinking sounds when you move around?


Thank you! They are very comfortable worn together and the clinking sounds are very faint. Only I probably hear them.


----------



## pam1987

SaRo_0 said:


> Love this stack! So much bling! Here’s my JUC 15 and Love 16. They are the same size.
> 
> View attachment 4869248


Hi 
I just got exactly the same set small JUC 15cm and LB regular 16cm. Can I ask what size wrist do you have? My wrist is 13.5cm and LB seems very loose. How do you find wearing them together - as one is so thick and the other small? Do they scratch a lot when you wear them together?


----------



## pam1987

Hi 


SaRo_0 said:


> Love this stack! So much bling! Here’s my JUC 15 and Love 16. They are the same size.
> 
> View attachment 4869248


I have exactly same stack and same sizes - Does love bracelet get very damaged as it bangs into JUC and it is so heavy ..?Can i ask what is your exactly wrist size? Xx


----------



## Swanky

pam1987 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have exactly same stack and same sizes - Does love bracelet get very damaged as it bangs into JUC and it is so heavy ..?Can i ask what is your exactly wrist size? Xx



Mine don’t damage each other. 
My wrist is 14.3 and Loves are 16 and Juc is 15


----------



## pam1987

henxel said:


> Anyone got the love pave thick version and had dents or chipped on the edges ? I brought mine to cartier and they said there’s no way to remove it just by polishing will only soften it and make it rounder


Hi,
I just got regular love bracelet and already noticed dents/chipped on the edges… wondering if it is normal I really have hardly worn it and already managed to get some dents on the edges? Does it mean bracelet will be completely covered in dents soon? is it because I stack it with JUC bracelet ?


----------



## Swanky

pam1987 said:


> Hi,
> I just got regular love bracelet and already noticed dents/chipped on the edges… wondering if it is normal I really have hardly worn it and already managed to get some dents on the edges? Does it mean bracelet will be completely covered in dents soon? is it because I stack it with JUC bracelet ?


I have a small and a regular Love, I stack with a Juc and have no dents on the edges.


----------



## sparklebunny

pam1987 said:


> Hi,
> I just got regular love bracelet and already noticed dents/chipped on the edges… wondering if it is normal I really have hardly worn it and already managed to get some dents on the edges? Does it mean bracelet will be completely covered in dents soon? is it because I stack it with JUC bracelet ?


My SA told me that Loves are 18K gold, so they’re still fairly “soft” as metals, and it’s expected that marks will appear. I’ve only had mine for about a month, and even with very careful and gentle wear, I’m already seeing some scratches.


----------



## jc1322

This is my stack. I just picked up my love bracelet today and I’m obsessed with it! I think the clash would look great stacked as well


----------



## scheurin

Nice stack, love the VCA


----------



## pattihansen

jc1322 said:


> This is my stack. I just picked up my love bracelet today and I’m obsessed with it! I think the clash would look great stacked as well
> 
> View attachment 5655845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655846


Beautiful.  What size Clash it that, small or medium?


----------



## mzkitty

Hi! I just purchased my first RG Love bracelet.

I have actually been hesitant because I have to take off all the jewelry right after I get back home, so I've been thinking LB is not for me.. despite the beauty of it. 
I even visited boutiques few times to try LB, and SAs told it's hard to put on/take off by myself, so I was always discouraged. 

Now I am traveling in Korea, and LB is way cheaper(around $1200 including tax refund) compare to US due to the exchange rate. 
So I stopped by a boutique here again and a SA lady convinced me saying that I can put it on and take it off by myself and she's even been doing that. She  taught me how to do it. 
I also asked her if putting it on/taking it off regularly ruin the screws then she said it won't ruin that bad and I can always get a service. 
I was completely persuaded and eventually bought the LB. 

However, when I looked on the forums after the purchase, I see everyone's saying that it's a bracelet meant to be worn 24/7, and the screws would break, so I started to get nervous. Did she exaggerate a bit to sell me?  

I'm planning to wear it on weekends or when I have to dress up. Is it going to break my screws? 
If LB doesn't fit my lifestyle, I'm thinking to return it and buy a signature bangle from Van Cleef.

If there is anyone who puts on and takes off the Love Bracelet regularly, please share the story. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## sjunky13

I was able to slide mine on and off, so it worked for me. I never kept it on more than a few hours hours. This worked well for me for years I have smaller hands so it would slip off. 
 I gained some weight and can't do this anymore and now I have to give up full size love. I just bought a slim small love with diamonds to take on and off easily. Maybe that will work for you?

Yes in time the screws will get stripped. If you can't commit to wearing it fill time, I would return and do the VCA. Or get the thin.


----------



## lill_canele

Yes, because the screws are also made of 18k gold, they are relatively soft and the constant friction of screwing and unscrewing will wear down the metal.
They won't break as in like snap in half, but if you take it on and off often, it will eventually wear down the threading on the screws or the screws holes and you may find it unscrewing itself more often (potentially to the point where it falls off)

Taking it off and putting it on once a week, you're looking at doing that about 52 times a year. 
52 x 5 years = 260 times in 5 years. That's quite a lot.

Have you thought of the love cuff? Many people love that it is easy to take on and off.


----------



## scheurin

Simple. Yes.


----------



## cartier

Kind of feel like she really was not  fair in telling you that it’s no biggie to take it on and off on the daily/weekly.


----------



## rat_stack

Yeah, this SA was either unintentionally wrong or she just straight lied to you. It's not just about taking it on and off yourself, which I have no problem with. But the threads will definitely strip and wear. Taking the Love bracelet on and off regularly is not recommended. 

You'll either risk the bracelet falling off or have to get it serviced quite regularly (to check the screws and replace if/when needed).


----------



## CartierLVer

SA wanted a quick sale and commission from you! Sad that she did that to you.


----------



## pam1987

Hi everyone,
As you probably saw my post earlier - I have recently bought Regular Love bracelet and it doesnt fit me - it’s uncomfortable so I am not going to wear it 24/7 (for sure) . I also can’t return it as Cartier found 2 microdents on it…
Wondering if there is anyone here who wears it occasionally? Or at the weekends only? Or once a month? During Summer holidays? I guess I would manage to wear bracelet if I dont have to wear it daily. Would it ruin screws? Or is my one and only option to sell the bracelet ? 
Many thanks xxx


----------



## Geex0

I wear mine Friday evening to Monday Morning every week. I’ve had no issues and it’s nearly 7 years old. Just place it back in the box in 2 halves. But if you don’t love it, sell it.


----------



## Geex0

I’ve had my love bracelet 7 years (in January) and take it off every Monday morning for work. It gets put back on, on a Friday evening. I’ve had no problems with the screws, it remains in 2 pieces in its box when not worn.


----------



## sparklebunny

Geex0 said:


> I’ve had my love bracelet 7 years (in January) and take it off every Monday morning for work. It gets put back on, on a Friday evening. I’ve had no problems with the screws, it remains in 2 pieces in its box when not worn.


Just out of curiosity, does your job not allow jewelry?


----------



## pam1987

Geex0 said:


> I’ve had my love bracelet 7 years (in January) and take it off every Monday morning for work. It gets put back on, on a Friday evening. I’ve had no problems with the screws, it remains in 2 pieces in its box when not worn.


Thank you. I actually spoke to my SA today and she told me it’s absolutely fine to wear LB as I wish and not 24/7… ? i am confused as I saw somewhere posts about screws being ruined when taken on/off ‍♀️


----------



## jc1322

I just bought my love bracelet last week and I noticed that it leaves a greenish residue on my arm…I’ve had my JUC for almost a year now and have never had this problem. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## jc1322

pattihansen said:


> Beautiful.  What size Clash it that, small or medium?


This is the small model!


----------



## Cat Fondler

jc1322 said:


> I just bought my love bracelet last week and I noticed that it leaves a greenish residue on my arm…I’ve had my JUC for almost a year now and have never had this problem. Does anyone else experience this?
> 
> View attachment 5659219


Did you have either one of them cleaned or polished recently? It could be residue from that, and/or oxidation. If you clean both with soapy water it should take care of it. From the pattern on your arm it appears it’s coming from the nail head.


----------



## Geex0

sparklebunny said:


> Just out of curiosity, does your job not allow jewelry?


No I work in the healthcare sector. We have a bare below the elbow policy.


----------



## peekasho

For anyone who has a cartier Love bracelet stacked with a tennis bracelet, how many inches/cm is your tennis bracelet? I was interested in buying one to stack with my cartier Love size 17.


----------



## MsKaren

peekasho said:


> For anyone who has a cartier Love bracelet stacked with a tennis bracelet, how many inches/cm is your tennis bracelet? I was interested in buying one to stack with my cartier Love size 17.


I have chosen this one for my birthday. My Love is size 17 and the tennis bracelet is 16.5cm. I felt it was perfect as it didn’t go over my Love whereas the 18cm tennis bracelet I tried on did.


----------



## ezp

I was lucky enough to get a small/thin LB this past week in Paris - heading home I was flagged to go through a more extensive search and he looked at my jewelry and said to his colleague "Cartier". I took off my tank/ss/gold which has never been a problem.  

The secondary search was really thorough and awkward. 

It went off in PHL on my way to my connecting flight adn I had a less extensive pat down there which was better. 

I travel three times a month and this is going to be a royal PITA. I have clear and pre-check so at least I should be happy that I don't have to do much with my bag etc. How do those of you with huge stacks make it through security = do you fly private?


----------



## Swanky

ezp said:


> I was lucky enough to get a small/thin LB this past week in Paris - heading home I was flagged to go through a more extensive search and he looked at my jewelry and said to his colleague "Cartier". I took off my tank/ss/gold which has never been a problem.
> 
> The secondary search was really thorough and awkward.
> 
> It went off in PHL on my way to my connecting flight adn I had a less extensive pat down there which was better.
> 
> I travel three times a month and this is going to be a royal PITA. I have clear and pre-check so at least I should be happy that I don't have to do much with my bag etc. How do those of you with huge stacks make it through security = do you fly private?



I fly with a stack of 3 and have only gotten flagged once, and I’m still not sure if it was my wrist or my bionic ankle lol
Since I’ve had my bracelets, I’d have to guesstimate it's happened maybe once out of 30 or so flights?  That includes international, no metal detector flying private.


----------



## merekat703

ezp said:


> I was lucky enough to get a small/thin LB this past week in Paris - heading home I was flagged to go through a more extensive search and he looked at my jewelry and said to his colleague "Cartier". I took off my tank/ss/gold which has never been a problem.
> 
> The secondary search was really thorough and awkward.
> 
> It went off in PHL on my way to my connecting flight adn I had a less extensive pat down there which was better.
> 
> I travel three times a month and this is going to be a royal PITA. I have clear and pre-check so at least I should be happy that I don't have to do much with my bag etc. How do those of you with huge stacks make it through security = do you fly private?


I set off the alarm every time so I wear leggings and a tank top (form fitted so nothing is hidden) and walk through with my wrists out so my bracelets are obvious. They don't give me a hard time.


----------



## ezp

merekat703 said:


> I set off the alarm every time so I wear leggings and a tank top (form fitted so nothing is hidden) and walk through with my wrists out so my bracelets are obvious. They don't give me a hard time.


I'm not sure I can pull off that outfit anymore, but will add 5 minutes to my trip planning and tell the security screener I just finished a 32 oz. bottle of water.


----------



## StyleMePls

ezp said:


> I was lucky enough to get a small/thin LB this past week in Paris - heading home I was flagged to go through a more extensive search and he looked at my jewelry and said to his colleague "Cartier". I took off my tank/ss/gold which has never been a problem.
> 
> The secondary search was really thorough and awkward.
> 
> It went off in PHL on my way to my connecting flight adn I had a less extensive pat down there which was better.
> 
> I travel three times a month and this is going to be a royal PITA. I have clear and pre-check so at least I should be happy that I don't have to do much with my bag etc. How do those of you with huge stacks make it through security = do you fly private?


I get flagged occasionally (loves and JUC) and it’s never been a big deal. I just say they don’t come off and they send someone to wand scan quickly. Lately I’ve been walking through the scanner with my arm close to my body, even in front of my belly a little so it’s away from the side of the scanner. That seems to help a bit. Good luck and enjoy that Love! ❤️


----------

